# Zombie thread, RAAAGH



## DevilHands (Jan 12, 2015)

Are there any news or leaks at all on how soon its going to come?

I am surprise not much people are talking about it after the release of their 3.0 update in which N3DS is not yet supported.

I guess not much people has an N3ds yet.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes more people should complain. That way GW will be forced to release update quickly


----------



## Arkansaw (Jan 12, 2015)

yeah they release now, and bricks n3ds, people will complain some more


----------



## justln (Jan 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Yes more people should complain. That way GW will be forced to release update quickly


 
You should probably go troll them more through email and threaten to boycott Gateway.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

i'd rather have a bricked n3ds than play this stupid waiting game


----------



## Axido (Jan 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> i'd rather have a bricked n3ds than play this stupid waiting game


 
Go on with it. Maybe you'll find a way to brick it without a Gateway. 
And please make a video for future generations. 

And putting pressure on the team won't do any good. If it's not finished yet, you might be able to get them work faster, but don't you dare increasing the risk of a brick for others, because you have nothing better to do than to literally wait it out.


----------



## Muskusrat (Jan 12, 2015)

Maintenance Mode

On the website now!


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

Will the N3DS update be able to use GW .sav files from current 3.0 update?

I can kill time playing with my uber hacked pokemon, but i want to be able to transfer the save to N3DS when update comes out


----------



## 4scarrs (Jan 12, 2015)

my question is how are we going to access eshop on n3ds? since currently the NNID must be in sysnand for emunand to access the eshop. However you cant put your NNID in sysnand as it requires that latest fw to connect and link. Hopefully gateway has a workaround for this.


----------



## Axido (Jan 12, 2015)

4scarrs said:


> my question is how are we going to access eshop on n3ds? since currently the NNID must be in sysnand for emunand to access the eshop. However you cant put your NNID in sysnand as it requires that latest fw to connect and link. Hopefully gateway has a workaround for this.


 
The workaround is called .cia.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

4scarrs said:


> my question is how are we going to access eshop on n3ds? since currently the NNID must be in sysnand for emunand to access the eshop. However you cant put your NNID in sysnand as it requires that latest fw to connect and link. Hopefully gateway has a workaround for this.


 

Is this true for the N3DS? I know for regular 3DS, you have to connect to internet to set up NNID in sysnand, but it doesn't actually update


----------



## 4scarrs (Jan 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Is this true for the N3DS? I know for regular 3DS, you have to connect to internet to set up NNID in sysnand, but it doesn't actually update


 
I am being told that you dont have to have the latest firmware to do this, however i am hesitent to try as i dont want to get the 9.4 nag. I will wait for the n3ds exploit to come out and then try as i will have to format sysnand anyways to seperate it from emunand.


----------



## liomajor (Jan 12, 2015)

Rumor? Oh there are always rumors but truth is not be told. It's out when it's out and you can be happy then that your n3ds was no victim for pushed release.

Another question would be, will it use webbrowser exploit or is there another way for 9.2.0-XXX


----------



## Xzi (Jan 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Yes more people should complain. That way GW will be forced to release update quickly


No, they really won't. Complaining, as usual, does nothing to help anybody.



Thomas12345 said:


> i'd rather have a bricked n3ds than play this stupid waiting game


So smash your N3DS with a hammer.  Are you even actually going to get a Gateway?  Your avatar is a Sky3DS.


----------



## Aman27deep (Jan 12, 2015)

The wait is sad, but we have no choice.


----------



## ChrisRX (Jan 12, 2015)

Xzi said:


> No, they really won't. Complaining, as usual, does nothing to help anybody.


I think/hope it was a joke.

I think GW said that they hope to have support by the end of the week.  Obviously take that with a pinch of salt though as it might be 2 or 3.
Given their amazing work so far I'm happy to wait.


----------



## planetarian (Jan 12, 2015)

No point in even asking really. I doubt gateway is going to be giving ANY estimates after the 3.0 mess.

...Of course, I say that now, but I just know we'll end up seeing a repeat of last week soon enough. Just keep in mind that any estimate given is almost definitely going to be wrong. Best not hold your breath.


----------



## Arkansaw (Jan 12, 2015)

planetarian said:


> No point in even asking really. I doubt gateway is going to be giving ANY estimates after the 3.0 mess.
> 
> ...Of course, I say that now, but I just know we'll end up seeing a repeat of last week soon enough. Just keep in mind that any estimate given is almost definitely going to be wrong. Best not hold your breath.


 

with the firmware downgrade working for most pple, it's not so much of a mess. N3ds support is desirable, but not necessary


----------



## planetarian (Jan 12, 2015)

Arkansaw said:


> with the firmware downgrade working for most pple, it's not so much of a mess. N3ds support is desirable, but not necessary


by '3.0 mess' I was talking about the monster thread of people absolutely losing their minds, not the update itself. =x


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

planetarian said:


> No point in even asking really. I doubt gateway is going to be giving ANY estimates after the 3.0 mess.
> 
> ...Of course, I say that now, but I just know we'll end up seeing a repeat of last week soon enough. Just keep in mind that any estimate given is almost definitely going to be wrong. Best not hold your breath.


 

The only mess with 3.0 is that it took way too long to release. If GW wants to avoid further messes they should work faster

Also anyone who judges me based on my avator are really immature


----------



## Arkansaw (Jan 12, 2015)

planetarian said:


> by '3.0 mess' I was talking about the monster thread of people absolutely losing their minds, not the update itself. =x


 

because they didn't have any deliverables for a long time to keep the hype train going


----------



## planetarian (Jan 12, 2015)

The mess was not necessarily that it took so long, but rather, that Gateway spectacularly failed to accurately estimate the launch window... several times.

They would've done far better to simply say "We'll release it when it's ready." Which appears to be exactly the stance they've adopted for N3DS support. Hopefully that means they've learned from their mistake.


----------



## Korin (Jan 12, 2015)

planetarian said:


> The mess was not necessarily that it took so long, but rather, that Gateway spectacularly failed to accurately estimate the launch window... several times.
> 
> They would've done far better to simply say "We'll release it when it's ready." Which appears to be exactly the stance they've adopted for N3DS support. Hopefully that means they've learned from their mistake.


Not so certain, Garyopa has said 1 week from the 3.0 update IIRC. They still have plenty of opportunity to miss a target.

On an unrelated note entirely, I'm considering getting a New 3DS XL if the exploit is at the same level of excellence as on my Old 3ds and my XL


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 12, 2015)

I understand everyones pain with the waiting game (those who know me surely agree).

But the only thing you can really do is wait :/ .. That and check GaryOpa for his posts here or on MaxConsole.

In the waiting game, ya hafta' wait :/ .. Sorry guys..

I do feel empathy with you so hold out a while longer


----------



## Nollog (Jan 12, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Are there any news or leaks at all on how soon its going to come?


my dad works for gateway and even he won't tell me!


----------



## andre104623 (Jan 12, 2015)

Korin said:


> Not so certain, Garyopa has said 1 week from the 3.0 update IIRC. They still have plenty of opportunity to miss a target.
> 
> On an unrelated note entirely, I'm considering getting a New 3DS XL if the exploit is at the same level of excellence as on my Old 3ds and my XL


The New 3ds will use the Mii maker exploit which is not working fully yet hopefully soon my N3ds jap is collecting dust. My sky3ds took a shit yesterday no support from the sky team at all fuckers


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 12, 2015)

liomajor said:


> Rumor? Oh there are always rumors but truth is not be told. It's out when it's out and you can be happy then that your n3ds was no victim for pushed release.
> 
> Another question would be, will it use webbrowser exploit or is there another way for 9.2.0-XXX


The N3DS uses a different web browser, right? So most likely it won't use the same exploit.


----------



## andre104623 (Jan 12, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> The N3DS uses a different web browser, right? So most likely it won't use the same exploit.


Mii maker QR code, SonyUSA wasn't trolling that will be the exploit

It's also supposed to be much better then the webkit exploit and working with all 3ds/2ds/N3ds SonyUSA said you only have to install it once


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

Korin said:


> Not so certain, Garyopa has said 1 week from the 3.0 update IIRC. They still have plenty of opportunity to miss a target.
> 
> On an unrelated note entirely, I'm considering getting a New 3DS XL if the exploit is at the same level of excellence as on my Old 3ds and my XL


 

The dilemma is that:

 * If you buy N3DS now, it might turn out that GW's exploit for N3DS is crap
 * If you wait to buy a N3DS, it might have firmware 9.3+



andre104623 said:


> Mii maker QR code, SonyUSA wasn't trolling that will be the exploit


 

I'm worried the exploit will mess up my Mii though. My favorite game is mii plaza


----------



## andre104623 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> I'm worried the exploit will mess up my Mii though. My favorite game is mii plaza


That's the reason we are waiting it breaks the Mii so there working on it


----------



## liomajor (Jan 12, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> The N3DS uses a different web browser, right? So most likely it won't use the same exploit.


 
A different version, yes, but not too sure if its not vuln.


----------



## andre104623 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> The dilemma is that:
> 
> * If you buy N3DS now, it might turn out that GW's exploit for N3DS is crap
> * If you wait to buy a N3DS, it might have firmware 9.3+


Well to be fair the webkit exploit has its downfall as well since you need wifi everytime


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 12, 2015)

4scarrs said:


> my question is how are we going to access eshop on n3ds? since currently the NNID must be in sysnand for emunand to access the eshop. However you cant put your NNID in sysnand as it requires that latest fw to connect and link. Hopefully gateway has a workaround for this.


From my experience this is not the case on a classic 3 DS.   I have a 9.2 with NNID setup on emunand and none on sysnand.   Not sure why I was able to do this but not others.   I already had a NNID so I went to eshop on emunand tried to download something and entered in my NNID.   Not sure if I did this before or after formatting my sysnand to unlink them.


----------



## andre104623 (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice just hit 200 posts and back to topic we just need to wait and gateway will deliver I'm sure of it.


----------



## FrankVVV (Jan 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> i'd rather have a bricked n3ds than play this stupid waiting game


 
Yes, please brick your N3DS. That will teach Gateway!


----------



## Onikan (Jan 12, 2015)

*WH0T THE HELL WITH THIS LOGO ?*​​

​Their answer.​


----------



## andre104623 (Jan 12, 2015)

Onikan said:


> *WH0T THE HELL WITH THIS LOGO ?*​​
> 
> ​Their answer.​


Most likely 1-4 weeks that's my guess. My hopes are high so I can finally get rid of this old 3ds and give it to my sons friend so he can have something to play since he parents are fucking dead beats and don't buy the poor kid anything to play.


----------



## bytor (Jan 12, 2015)

Last I heard (it may have been Garyopa, although I can't quite remember) it was supposed to be about a week. I'm in no rush myself tbh.

Am wondering if it's going to be possible to do the System Transfer thingummybob from my metallic red 3DS to my New 3DS with both consoles having EmuNAND 9.4..? My old 3DS is 7.0 and my New 3DS is 9.0.

Haven't gone anywhere near the System Transfer thingummybob or the internet settings since I got my New 3DS and have only done my profile using the same information on my old 3DS, haven't even created a Mii or anything.

So has anyone tried a System Transfer using EmuNAND on both consoles.. ?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

LOL I knew GW was waiting for New 3DS to be released in US and EU. In the email they state they're waiting to "confirm release date for New 3DS", so GW is waiting for nintendo to publish release dates for New 3DS

it's gonna be a long wait guys, really long wait.


----------



## gamefighterx (Jan 12, 2015)

garyopa said there would be a new beta released later this week, maybe n3ds support will be added


----------



## Axido (Jan 12, 2015)

gamefighterx said:


> garyopa said there would be a new beta released later this week, maybe n3ds support will be added


 
I'd still be fine with that new surprise feature. 

Edit: Did anyone notice, that the "Ultra" stroke in the new logo could be misread as "Wha"? xD
I think "Gateway Wha" doesn't sound that bad.


----------



## Veign06 (Jan 12, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Are there any news or leaks at all on how soon its going to come?
> 
> I am surprise not much people are talking about it after the release of their 3.0 update in which N3DS is not yet supported.
> 
> I guess not much people has an N3ds yet.


Lol there were at least two thread, one got locked and the other was deleted entirely...which is why you arent seeing it discussed much. Hopefully not long, have had my N3DS collecting dust for a month now. It looks cool tho! lol


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

Axido said:


> I'd still be fine with that new surprise feature.


 

The surprise will be support for N3DS, but you'll have to buy a new GW card for $70.

OR

The surprise will be the ability to change the ugly dragon GW logo


----------



## planetarian (Jan 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> LOL I knew GW was waiting for New 3DS to be released in US and EU. In the email they state they're waiting to "confirm release date for New 3DS", so GW is waiting for nintendo to publish release dates for New 3DS
> 
> it's gonna be a long wait guys, really long wait.


While you would be correct were you to interpret their message literally, I think it's pretty clear that they meant "confirm release date for New 3DS [gateway support]".

They stated during the initial 3.0 beta release that they were actually having N3DS units shipped to their beta testers. This means that 1) they have to wait for the testers to receive the units, and 2) they have to wait for the testers to try the new update and get whatever feedback they need.

Someone stated 1-3 weeks, this sounds the most realistic based on the above. It *IS* gateway though, so really it could be anything from 1-3 weeks to 1-3 months. ;p


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

planetarian said:


> While you would be correct were you to interpret their message literally, I think it's pretty clear that they meant "confirm release date for New 3DS [gateway support]".
> 
> They stated during the initial 3.0 beta release that they were actually having N3DS units shipped to their beta testers. This means that 1) they have to wait for the testers to receive the units, and 2) they have to wait for the testers to try the new update and get whatever feedback they need.
> 
> Someone stated 1-3 weeks, this sounds the most realistic based on the above. It *IS* gateway though, so really it could be anything from 1-3 weeks to 1-3 months. ;p


 

Oh yeah you're right. I forgot that GW doesn't even know basic english like what "soon" and "a few days" mean


----------



## Axido (Jan 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> The surprise will be support for N3DS, but you'll have to buy a new GW card for $70.
> 
> OR
> 
> The surprise will be the ability to change the ugly dragon GW logo


 
There were times when even you came up with better jokes.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> The surprise will be support for N3DS, but you'll have to buy a *new GW card for $70.*
> 
> OR
> 
> The surprise will be the ability to change the ugly dragon GW logo


 

You're thinking of Sky3DS.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> You're thinking of Sky3DS.


 

At least sky3ds you can play on the n3ds


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Oh yeah you're right. I forgot that GW doesn't even know basic english like what "soon" and "a few days" mean


 

Well.. When some movies have their first trailers or teasers, sometimes they say "Coming Soon"... and then it takes 6 months to a year, maybe more..

A few days is also relative. It can range anywhere from 3 days to a thousand. They weren't very specific here... C'mon.





Thomas12345 said:


> At least sky3ds you can play on the n3ds


 
...and enjoying every moment.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

No you're wrong, "soon" is the amount of time before someone complains (ie a thread like this pops up on gbatemp)

and "a few days" is exactly 3 days

there's no ambiguity or relativeness here


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> No you're wrong, "soon" is the amount of time before someone complains (ie a thread like this pops up on gbatemp)
> 
> and "a few days" is exactly 3 days
> 
> there's no ambiguity or relativeness here


 

Wasn't expecting to laugh today, so thank you for that.


----------



## Nollog (Jan 12, 2015)

bytor said:


> Last I heard (it may have been Garyopa, although I can't quite remember) it was supposed to be about a week. I'm in no rush myself tbh.
> 
> Am wondering if it's going to be possible to do the System Transfer thingummybob from my metallic red 3DS to my New 3DS with both consoles having EmuNAND 9.4..? My old 3DS is 7.0 and my New 3DS is 9.0.
> 
> ...


not across regions.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

Actually i thought about doing a system transfer too, because you can have a JAP regular 3DS and a JAP N3DS, then cross region shouldn't be an issue

but i don't think you can do this: http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_forums/threads/286702-Downgrade-N3DS/page2


----------



## DragonSky (Jan 12, 2015)

So probably before the 18th it was said that Gateway will release ultra by then.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

DragonSky said:


> So probably before the 18th it was said that Gateway will release ultra by then.


 

Yeah that actually agrees with the 1 week release date too


----------



## bytor (Jan 12, 2015)

Nollog said:


> not across regions.


 
That's okay, both my consoles are UK ones. So I should be okay doing that then...I guess until Nintendo release a new update, right.. ?


----------



## :-infern: (Jan 12, 2015)

Constantly emaling them with requests and release dates will not increase the speed of the release. just be patient for crying out loud. you wouldnt want an exploit that bricked your N3DS now would you.


----------



## raibot (Jan 12, 2015)

oh i've been waiting for this thread to start


----------



## memomo (Jan 12, 2015)

I previously canceled my SKY3ds order because gary said it's gonna be in less than
week but right now i'm pretty sure it's gonna take a month at best  so I re-order
it again , Especially because I have a vacation from 15 Jan to 1 Feb

see you guys after couple of months soon™
​


----------



## pspklp (Jan 12, 2015)

I trust garyopa , I'll wait as two weeks , if not for That I 'll give up for lost time and I 'll buy the sky3ds selling gateway


----------



## satel (Jan 12, 2015)

it's coming out this weekend.


----------



## memomo (Jan 12, 2015)

satel said:


> it's coming out this weekend.


 

you should read there email again ( I personally receive one too )
but while you have a Japaneses N3DS you have no choice lol wait for them


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 12, 2015)

pspklp said:


> I trust garyopa , I'll wait as two weeks , if not for That I 'll give up for lost time and I 'll buy the sky3ds selling gateway


 
'This 'kinda happened. But if you're waiting two weeks, you might as well wait a bit more, lol. By the time you receive your Sky3DS, GW will have said something I'm sure. Or if you have a lot of money to burn, you'll get it soon enough.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

GW in the email said they'll confirm the release date for N3DS, so maybe this time they'll explicitly tell us the date they'll release the update


----------



## Onikan (Jan 12, 2015)

memomo said:


> I previously canceled my SKY3ds order because gary said it's gonna be in less than
> week but right now i'm pretty sure it's gonna take a month at best  so I re-order
> it again , Especially because I have a vacation from 15 Jan to 1 Feb
> 
> see you guys after couple of months soon™


why ? garyopa is a great source, look his prediction date for beta release and look the date of the beta release


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

Onikan said:


> why ? garyopa is a great source, look his prediction date for beta release and look the date of the beta release


 

His 48 day prediction was off though


----------



## pspklp (Jan 12, 2015)

Onikan said:


> why ? garyopa is a great source, look his prediction date for beta release and look the date of the beta release


 

i am agree with it, but.. my i have limits too, i am waiting for it 2 months, and wait more months is crazy...


----------



## memomo (Jan 12, 2015)

Onikan said:


> why ? garyopa is a great source, look his prediction date for beta release and look the date of the beta release


 

it could be true prediction or most likely not , I don't want to waste my vacation waiting for them


----------



## Belmondo (Jan 12, 2015)

4scarrs said:


> my question is how are we going to access eshop on n3ds? since currently the NNID must be in sysnand for emunand to access the eshop. However you cant put your NNID in sysnand as it requires that latest fw to connect and link. Hopefully gateway has a workaround for this.


 
I had no idea that you couldn't do it under emunand. Good thing I setup my 2 n3ds's with NNID's when 9.2 was the latest FW.


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> His 48 day prediction was off though


That's why it was a *prediction*. Even though, to be honest, he did say it'd be released in 48h in his N3DS Ambassador post. But hey, he wasn't too far off, cut the guy a break.

(Yes yes, I know I'm not one to talk)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 12, 2015)

The New 3DS is not even officially available in the US and Europe and people already start to complain about no New 3DS compatibility?


----------



## pspklp (Jan 12, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> The New 3DS is not even officially available in the US and Europe and people already start to complain about no New 3DS compatibility?


 

They Announced Compatibility with N3DS and all videos are made ​​N3DS , I think you know little about the subject Mr. wii


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 12, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> The New 3DS is not even officially available in the US and Europe and people already start to complain about no New 3DS compatibility?


They're complaining because everyone was under the assumption the N3DS would be supported right of the bat (as said in their first November 14th post) and their video demonstrating their features was done so on a N3ds. Further on, Gateway also said they wouldn't make a beta, but in the end they did. So it's easy to 'assume' GW launched this public beta to please the majority of the crowd, whilst the minority only has to wait a while longer.

This had it's ups and downs, but at least a lot of people are providing feedback for GW to iron out bugs on the official release.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 12, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> They're complaining because everyone was under the assumption the N3DS would be supported right of the bat (as said in their first November 14th post). Gateway also said they wouldn't make a beta, but in the end they did. So it's easy to 'assume' GW launched this public beta to please the majority of the crowd, whilst the minority only has to wait a while longer.
> 
> This had it's ups and downs, but at least a lot of people are providing feedback for GW to iron out bugs on the official release.


Funny that they released this right after the existence of the DSTwo+ was confirmed here. I guess it was a preliminary release as a method to keep people from switching to or choosing Supercard over Gateway.


----------



## pspklp (Jan 12, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> Funny that they released this right after the existence of the DSTwo+ was confirmed here. I guess it was a preliminary release as a method to keep people from switching to or choosing Supercard over Gateway.


 

DSTWO + equipment not have materials Until long after the powerful gateway3ds Already have Their cards on the table it , you should read more ..


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 12, 2015)

Guys, Gateway totally just took the money and left, N3DS support is never happening obviously. /s

In all seriousness though, it'll come eventually. I'm placing my bets on this weekend only because they can only delay it so long really.


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 12, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Guys, Gateway totally just took the money and left, N3DS support is never happening obviously. /s
> 
> In all seriousness though, it'll come eventually. I'm placing my bets on this weekend only because they can only delay it so long really.


I dunno. That's the norm with Gateway betas. 1-2 weeks later. But we never know. I'd bank on 2x our expectations, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 12, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Are there any news or leaks at all on how soon its going to come?
> 
> I am surprise not much people are talking about it after the release of their 3.0 update in which N3DS is not yet supported.
> 
> I guess not much people has an N3ds yet.


 
Don't worry, it will be ready by Christmas.


----------



## Onikan (Jan 12, 2015)

No, I think just 1 or 2 weeks, they have make the big part of the release now it's just the details


----------



## Onikan (Jan 12, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> I dunno. That's the norm with Gateway betas. 1-2 weeks later. But we never know. I'd bank on 2x our expectations, just to be on the safe side.


 
just kidding when i saw your new picture profil x)


----------



## pspklp (Jan 12, 2015)

"Officially the New 3DS support will be added in a week's time." I trust in gary! when he know more, he post it in a big one post


----------



## Aman27deep (Jan 12, 2015)

Better wait till Jan end than end up with bricked consoles. Can wait, no problem.


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 13, 2015)

I must have missed it but when did gary say that its going to be released in a week?


----------



## weatMod (Jan 13, 2015)

andre104623 said:


> Mii maker QR code, SonyUSA wasn't trolling that will be the exploit
> 
> It's also supposed to be much better then the webkit exploit and working with all 3ds/2ds/N3ds SonyUSA said you only have to install it once


 
you know i predicted that weeks before he announced it right and smea pretty much confirmed it too  ....just sayin


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 13, 2015)

weatMod said:


> you know i predicted that weeks before he announced it right and smea pretty much confirmed it too ....just sayin


 
will the exploit still allow us to use mii and games that use mii?


----------



## weatMod (Jan 13, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> will the exploit still allow us to use mii and games that use mii?


 
i don't know it should
i doub't GW would see breaking mii maker as acceptable
maybe you have to hold a button to launch it normally, i thought you would have to hold a button to make it launch the exploit but they may have done it the other way around though judging by the video


----------



## ground (Jan 13, 2015)

weatMod said:


> you know i predicted that weeks before he announced it right and smea pretty much confirmed it too ....just sayin


did he confirm it by only liking it, because that could also be a like as "funny thinking, but not true".


----------



## weatMod (Jan 13, 2015)

ground said:


> did he confirm it by only liking it, because that could also be a like as "funny thinking, but not true".


 
he just liked it
but i mean come on GW team had CN on their multirom menu in their SSb demo video uploaded before smea announced ninjhax it is not a coincidence


----------



## ground (Jan 13, 2015)

weatMod said:


> he just liked it
> but i mean come on GW team had CN on their multirom menu in their SSb demo video uploaded before smea announced ninjhax it is not a coincidence


I am not saying it is not true , i was just wondering.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 13, 2015)

weatMod said:


> he just liked it
> but i mean come on GW team had CN on their multirom menu in their SSb demo video uploaded before smea announced ninjhax it is not a coincidence


Still doesn't mean anything...


----------



## Korin (Jan 13, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> The dilemma is that:
> 
> * If you buy N3DS now, it might turn out that GW's exploit for N3DS is crap
> * If you wait to buy a N3DS, it might have firmware 9.3+


A little late to reply, but I think I'll buy one for my birthday in early February. I want one anyway, so if it ships with >9.2 I guess it wouldn't be the end of the world.

I bought a 3DS XL from EB games in Australia when I moved here from the US (Because region locks) and it came with 4.4 in the year 2014, so I'm not particularly worried. A friend of mine bought one a few months later and theirs was 4.4 as well (Different store, too)


----------



## weatMod (Jan 13, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Still doesn't mean anything...


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 13, 2015)

Is there any truth that gary said it will be released within the week or was that just pulled out of thin air?
One of his guides on maxconsole, he emphasize that it will be released really soon. I am just not sutr what REALLY SOON meant fot him


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry double post


----------



## Xzi (Jan 13, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> The only mess with 3.0 is that it took way too long to release. If GW wants to avoid further messes they should work faster
> 
> Also anyone who judges me based on my avator are really immature


Nobody's judging you.  I'm simply pointing out that it's hard to take anything you say as impartial with that as your avatar, and it really makes me question why you have any interest in Gateway-related topics.


----------



## gamefighterx (Jan 13, 2015)

man, im gonna laugh so much if the delay n3ds support for the us release.



Then Return my gateway and buy a sky or supercard


----------



## Tokiopop (Jan 13, 2015)

According to garyopa Gateway are only supporting 9.0-9.2 N3DS, making most Japanese units useless unless they were updated in the short time available to do so.



> Not the same most of the aussie ones shipped with 8.1 and no web browser like the japanese ones.
> 
> Eu ones are shipping with 9.0 and the web browser.
> 
> ...


----------



## congzing (Jan 13, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Don't worry, it will be ready by Christmas.


 
I Like your sign )))))


----------



## satel (Jan 13, 2015)

Tokiopop said:


> According to garyopa Gateway are only supporting 9.0-9.2 N3DS, making most Japanese units useless unless they were updated in the short time available to do so.


 

i have just sent an email to the gateway team with link to his comment & asked them to confirm if true 8.1 N3DS will not be supported.

http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...AY-ULTRA-3-0-1-Public-BETA-and-DGPacks/page21


----------



## Tokiopop (Jan 13, 2015)

satel said:


> i have just sent an email to the gateway team with link to his comment & asked them to confirm if true 8.1 N3DS will not be supported.
> 
> http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...AY-ULTRA-3-0-1-Public-BETA-and-DGPacks/page21


 
Considering ninjhax isn't support on 8.1 N3DS consoles either, it's looking bad


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 13, 2015)

im sure a game with 9.0-9.2 will be released eventually....you know should it be true


----------



## satel (Jan 13, 2015)

Tokiopop said:


> Considering ninjhax isn't support on 8.1 N3DS consoles either, it's looking bad


 

i will wait & see what the gateway team has to say because they did say 8.1 is supported. also if you noticed garyopa's comment is not really accurate,the aus n3ds did ship with 9.0 & web browser while he said it was 8.1 with no browser & the jap n3ds did ship with browser but he also said with no browser. so i would rather wait for gateway team to respond to my email & i think other people with jap 8.1 consoles should email them too this way we will get their attention to address this "rumor".


----------



## Belmondo (Jan 13, 2015)

satel said:


> i will wait & see what the gateway team has to say because they did say 8.1 is supported. also if you noticed garyopa's comment is not really accurate,the aus n3ds did ship with 9.0 & web browser while he said it was 8.1 with no browser & the jap n3ds did ship with browser but he also said with no browser. so i would rather wait for gateway team to respond to my email & i think other people with jap 8.1 consoles should email them too this way we will get their attention to address this "rumor".


 

when i asked over a month ago as my smash bros n3ds was on it's way if they were going to do 8.1 support for n3ds's they said no only 9.0, 9.1 and 9.2


----------



## nine0nine (Jan 13, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Yes more people should complain. That way GW will be forced to release update quickly


 


If more people complain the Sky3DS doesnt play eshop games, will they release an update to do so?


----------



## jscjml (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank God, i updated my Japanese New3DS to 9.2 and stopped there. dodged a potential bullet


----------



## retrofan_k (Jan 13, 2015)

Error ignore


----------



## satel (Jan 13, 2015)

Belmondo said:


> when i asked over a month ago as my smash bros n3ds was on it's way if they were going to do 8.1 support for n3ds's they said no only 9.0, 9.1 and 9.2


 

looks like they've edited their website & removed the words where they said if you're on 8.1 firmware do not worry will bring support by game update or something like that !!!! 

i hope they weren't telling us lies because a lot of people going to be angry over this,they've put their trust in the gateway team & imported 8.1 jap consoles !!


----------



## Muskusrat (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank god my PAL N3DS has 9.0 on it then. Only alternative for the JAP users is Sky3DS then, if it is true that 8.1 is not supported.


----------



## retrofan_k (Jan 13, 2015)

satel said:


> looks like they've edited their website & removed the words where they said if you're on 8.1 firmware do not worry will bring support by game update or something like that !!!!
> 
> i hope they weren't telling us lies because a lot of people going to be angry over this,they've put their trust in the gateway team & imported 8.1 jap consoles !!



I never trusted them since my brick a year ago but later gave them benefit of the doubt and let bygones be bygones, since they shipped 2 cards to me as an apology.  However, if this is true and 8.1 is not supported on my jp n3ds, then i think i will be done for good with them.  Probably sell on my jp n3ds and go legit games on a eu one when released.


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 13, 2015)

satel said:


> looks like they've edited their website & removed the words where they said if you're on 8.1 firmware do not worry will bring support by game update or something like that !!!!
> 
> i hope they weren't telling us lies because a lot of people going to be angry over this,they've put their trust in the gateway team & imported 8.1 jap consoles !!


AND......if N releases the NA N3DS in 4 weeks with =< 9.2  

Slightly off topic, I know American attitudes and all those parents that forked out for a 3DS for Christmas are going to be real pissed that their present is obsolete already.   I have not seen any mainstream press about an upcoming release.


----------



## retrofan_k (Jan 13, 2015)

Muskusrat said:


> Thank god my PAL N3DS has 9.0 on it then. Only alternative for the JAP users is Sky3DS then, if it is true that 8.1 is not supported.



Sky is region locked so no point really on jp system


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 13, 2015)

Ha i lucked out with my n3ds ll arriving with 9.1 but yeah if the na n3ds xl comes with 9.2 or less and is competitively priced  i might do the old return switcheroo. really i just wanna play some damn games on my $200 paperweight XD


----------



## CJL18 (Jan 13, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Ha i lucked out with my n3ds ll arriving with 9.1 but yeah if the na n3ds xl comes with 9.2 or less and is competitively priced i might do the old return switcheroo. really i just wanna play some damn games on my $200 paperweight XD


 
Then buy your damn games and stop complaing about not being able to pirate ur games


----------



## memomo (Jan 13, 2015)

So they are not going to support 8.1   holy shit
Thanks god I have an AU N3DS


----------



## pspklp (Jan 13, 2015)

i saw on maxconsole "_For users that did not update yet in this range, do not worry. _*We will add support for a firmware range lower than 9.0*_ which can be installed using a gamecard update._"


----------



## retrofan_k (Jan 13, 2015)

memomo said:


> So they are not going to support 8.1   holy shit
> Thanks god I have an AU N3DS



Shit is gonna go mental if this is true, as there are loads who imported 8.1 n3ds fw versions.  It is false advertising, if they claimed 8.1 was supported and now its apprently not.  Silently editing their post on their site about this is really bad and if no game card update is released with 9.xx fw, including myself and others are screwed.


----------



## satel (Jan 13, 2015)

looks like garyopa is full of honey. 

i just received this email by the GW team:


> we will support firmwares for N3DS up to 9.2 and 8.x also.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jan 13, 2015)

just a word out to those who think linking an NNID to sysnand needs the latest fw update: it doesn't. you're good.


----------



## omegart (Jan 13, 2015)

satel said:


> looks like garyopa is full of honey.
> 
> i just received this email by the GW team:


i was shitting myself! hope they will, I sold my 3ds xl and bought 2 gateway (one got stolen from postal service ), if i'm stuck with an useless jap console i think i'll go crazy


----------



## Nylxe (Jan 13, 2015)

I think support for the new console will be fairly easy.


----------



## pspklp (Jan 13, 2015)

Nylxe said:


> I think support for the new console will be fairly easy.


 

why u think that?


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 13, 2015)

satel said:


> looks like garyopa is full of honey.
> 
> i just received this email by the GW team:


 
Glad to read that. Hopefully the release won't be long.
Thanks for the news.
I think this is a good thread for Gateway New 3DS support waiting thread .


----------



## omegart (Jan 13, 2015)

hope we don't need to reach thousand page before they release it


----------



## pspklp (Jan 13, 2015)

we are less users than normal 3DS :/


----------



## Zidapi (Jan 13, 2015)

gamefighterx said:


> man, im gonna laugh so much if the delay n3ds support for the us release.


A week ago I'd have said that would be _highly_ unlikely, especially with no street date set. There have been emails posted asking if they'd wait for the new3DS worldwide release, the response was "no, we don't know when that may be". 

But there's a Nintendo Direct scheduled for Wednesday in US/Europe. I'd be very surprised if they _didn't_ announce a release date, especially with Europe sending out their Ambassador units recently. 

If it's less than a month away, they'll wait. Just as Smealum did with Ninjhax.


----------



## satanicangel (Jan 13, 2015)

Zidapi said:


> A week ago I'd have said that would be _highly_ unlikely, especially with no street date set. There have been emails posted asking if they'd wait for the new3DS worldwide release, the response was "no, we don't know when that may be".
> 
> But there's a Nintendo Direct scheduled for Wednesday in US/Europe. I'd be very surprised if they _didn't_ announce a release date, especially with Europe sending out their Ambassador units recently.
> 
> If it's less than a month away, they'll wait. Just as Smealum did with Ninjhax.


 
You should understand this: If it is just one month away, the console is already ready to be shipped out. It is either FW below 9.2, or above 9.2, and no matter which it is, it won't be affected by Gateway if they released the update.


----------



## Yabbie (Jan 13, 2015)

Excellent finally have a thread to spam in until released.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 13, 2015)

Start the engine, let the hype trian run because I orderd N3DS XL


----------



## pspklp (Jan 13, 2015)

I need THIS release because i sold my another 3ds classic, in this forum all have 8 fucking 3ds!? LoL


----------



## petspeed (Jan 13, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> will the exploit still allow us to use mii and games that use mii?


Does it really matter? Just use it in EmuNAND. Leave SysNAND alone and only use it to trigger the exploit and enter EmuNAND and do everything there.


----------



## kheil (Jan 13, 2015)

all we need is wait till the gateway release update for  new3ds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pspklp (Jan 13, 2015)

kheil said:


> all we need is wait till the gateway release update for new3ds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
SHET!ll videos made by gateway3ds team was with N3DS bro!


----------



## RIX__MIX (Jan 13, 2015)

All aboard!


----------



## darkraider2009 (Jan 13, 2015)

dont make thread like last time..... keep coool and wait.


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 13, 2015)

I just hope Gateway releases there update before Nintendo brings out a new firmware.

The reason, i want to transffer all from my 3DS XL (9.4.0.21E) to the N3DS and use that one for online play and eshop stuff.
The 3DS XL gets used with Sky3DS and the 3DS (4.5.0.8) for Gateway / homebrew use.

But before upgrading my N3DS i like to make a NAND backup and i only can do that as long as it's on 9.0.0.x
I hear you saying, you can't do anything with it once you upgrade, true, but it's for backup purpose in the future (you never know)

I know Nintendo has fixed the browser exploit in FW 9.3.0.x, but the can bring out a new fw update anytime to fix Sky3DS
and i don't know if i have to update both consoles to do a transffer.


----------



## memomo (Jan 13, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> I just hope Gateway releases there update before Nintendo brings out a new firmware.
> 
> The reason, i want to transffer all from my 3DS XL (9.4.0.21E) to the N3DS and use that one for online play and eshop stuff.
> The 3DS XL gets used with Sky3DS and the 3DS (4.5.0.8) for Gateway / homebrew use.
> ...


 

you can't backup NAND (without a nand mod) in FW above 9.2


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 13, 2015)

dammit the waiting is unbearable


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 13, 2015)

r5xscn said:


> Glad to read that. Hopefully the release won't be long.
> Thanks for the news.
> I think this is a good thread for Gateway New 3DS support waiting thread .


Wait until the "ITS A FAKE" squad come over.


----------



## Tokiopop (Jan 13, 2015)

I also emailed about 8.1 support, the reply was "We will support both."

Well that's a lot less to worry about. Hopefully the method is the same on 8.1 as it will be on 9.X


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 13, 2015)

memomo said:


> you can't backup NAND (without a nand mod) in FW above 9.2


 
I know, my N3DS is at FW 9.0.0.x and i want to backup that before upgrading  (for future purpose maybe)
And i don't want to hardmod my N3DS (if there is any hardware mod for that system) 

Anyway, guess i'll have to wait and see :/


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 13, 2015)

Ok Guys who did import an aussie N3DS? and what firmware did i t came? I am waiting from day to day to come


----------



## Veign06 (Jan 13, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> Ok Guys who did import an aussie N3DS? and what firmware did i t came? I am waiting from day to day to come


9.0


----------



## facil (Jan 13, 2015)

Veign06 said:


> 9.0


 
9.0 too


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 13, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> Wait until the "ITS A FAKE" squad come over.


 

At least we have something to believe, since they already released the long waited 3.0 Ultra.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 13, 2015)

My Australian N3DS XL came with Ver. 9.0.0-20E and I just bought it last week.

I think up to this point all of the Eur region one do. My N3DS Ambassador Edition arrives today and if reports are accurate, and there's no reason why not, that will be 9.0 as well.


----------



## memomo (Jan 13, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> I know, my N3DS is at FW 9.0.0.x and i want to backup that before upgrading  (for future purpose maybe)
> And i don't want to hardmod my N3DS (if there is any hardware mod for that system)
> 
> Anyway, guess i'll have to wait and see :/



Keep in mind you can't restore your NAND backup if you upgrade to 9.3/9.4 without a HW mod


----------



## Aman27deep (Jan 13, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> Ok Guys who did import an aussie N3DS? and what firmware did i t came? I am waiting from day to day to come


----------



## Sonicx64 (Jan 13, 2015)

Would love to use my New 3DS, but I'm too preoccupied with my 3DS XL and Gateway at the moment to care too much, haha.


----------



## Aman27deep (Jan 13, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> Would love to use my New 3DS, but I'm too preoccupied with my 3DS XL and Gateway at the moment to care too much, haha.


 






*"Some men just want to watch the world burn."*


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 13, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> Would love to use my New 3DS, but I'm too preoccupied with my 3DS XL and Gateway at the moment to care too much, haha.


So is this a special chapter in which they show us what is a character doing after a few years? and we find out that Scorpio is flaming posting in gbatemp:


----------



## Vickyle (Jan 13, 2015)

Hype lost to much.


----------



## Zidapi (Jan 13, 2015)

Tokiopop said:


> According to garyopa Gateway are only supporting 9.0-9.2 N3DS, making most Japanese units useless unless they were updated *in the short time available to do so.*


I realise time is relative, but I wouldn't call that a short period of time. It was 5 weeks from when 9.0 was released to when Gateway first announced they were working on 9.x support and recommended people not update. A further 3 weeks went by before Nintendo patched the exploit.

8 weeks is more than enough time for people to update to a system version between 9.0 and 9.2. 



			
				garyopa said:
			
		

> Not the same most of the aussie ones shipped with 8.1 and no web browser like the japanese ones.



With all due respect to garyopa, the above statement is blatantly untrue. None of the Australian retail new3DS units shipped with anything below 9.0.
I do realise that he doesn't actually have a 3DS himself, probably wasn't paying too much attention to the release, and is likely getting his information second or even third hand. 



gamesquest1 said:


> im sure a game with 9.0-9.2 will be released eventually....you know should it be true


Yeah, I wouldn't get my hopes up. It's far more likely that games will be packed with 9.4 from the get go. 



retrofan_k said:


> Shit is gonna go mental if this is true, as there are loads who imported 8.1 n3ds fw versions.  It is false advertising, if they claimed 8.1 was supported and now its apprently not.  Silently editing their post on their site about this is really bad and if no game card update is released with 9.xx fw, including myself and others are screwed.





satel said:


> looks like they've edited their website & removed the words where they said if you're on 8.1 firmware do not worry will bring support by game update or something like that !!!!
> 
> i hope they weren't telling us lies because a lot of people going to be angry over this,they've put their trust in the gateway team & imported 8.1 jap consoles !!


They have made no such edits to their posts, nor have they made any promises that 8.1 there would be 8.1 support. 

Supporting older versions was first mentioned in their post on the 9th of December. 


> For users that did not update yet in this range, do not worry. We will add support for a firmware range lower than 9.0 which can be installed using a gamecard update.


Nothing mentioned about supporting or not supporting the new3DS on 8.1

Support for pre-9.0 units is mentioned again in their update on the 15th of December.


> If you are wondering what native support we will bring for lower than sysnand 9.0, we can tell that after 9.0-9.2 we will start with 8.0-8.1 and gradually work our way down with support for even lower sysnand firmware versions.


Again, nothing specific said here to indicate that 8.1 will or will not be supported on the n3DS.

Both of these posts seem to be as they were when I first read them. So unless people can produce some sort of evidence to prove that they've edited their posts, I'm just going to go ahead and call bullshit. 

I can't see why they _wouldn't_ support 8.1, it doesn't seem sensible. Unless of course they _couldn't_.


----------



## troa11 (Jan 13, 2015)

GaryOPA on Maxconsole confirmed communication with the Gateway team that 8.1-9.2 would be supported simultaneously with the N3DS exploit release.  End of panic.


----------



## Tokiopop (Jan 13, 2015)

Zidapi said:


> They have made no such edits to their posts, nor have they made any promises that 8.1 there would be 8.1 support.
> 
> Supporting older versions was first mentioned in their post on the 9th of December.
> 
> ...


Well they've said they're supporting 8.1 to Garyopa, myself and someone else on here.

The worry started because 8.1 on the N3DS doesn't have a web browser, and presumably is missing a http service. I guess this is why ninjhax doesn't work on 8.1 N3DS consoles, because the QR code can't download the payload. Without a web browser or QR code being an option, it got myself a little worried. That was of course all speculation, and might never have actually been the issue with ninjhax on 8.1 consoles at all.


----------



## Rokkubro (Jan 13, 2015)

Would it be possible for the gateway team, while they're working on the Mii Maker exploit,  to release a Gateway loader that runs under ninjhax? I don't know much about this sort of thing, but they'd only really need the stage 3 exploit then wouldn't they?
Yes... Yes of course! It will be here, soon... *cries*


----------



## satel (Jan 13, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> Wait until the "ITS A FAKE" squad come over.


 

haha i see you now have zelda avatar,actually this is not a bad idea,i will too change my avatar once gateway N3DS update comes out.


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Jan 13, 2015)

troa11 said:


> GaryOPA on Maxconsole confirmed communication with the Gateway team that 8.1-9.2 would be supported simultaneously with the N3DS exploit release. End of panic.


fuck yeah.


----------



## bytor (Jan 13, 2015)

Zidapi said:


> A week ago I'd have said that would be _highly_ unlikely, especially with no street date set. There have been emails posted asking if they'd wait for the new3DS worldwide release, the response was "no, we don't know when that may be".
> 
> But there's a Nintendo Direct scheduled for Wednesday in US/Europe. I'd be very surprised if they _didn't_ announce a release date, especially with Europe sending out their Ambassador units recently.
> 
> If it's less than a month away, they'll wait. Just as Smealum did with Ninjhax.


 
I'm expecting the New 3DS launch to be next month. When the European Club Nintendo did a similar thing with the original DS as they have done recently with the New 3DS Ambassador Bundle the DS hit shop shelves a month later.

And if that's the case then it'll probably be a while until we see a console having 9.2 out of the box let alone 9.3 or 9.4. Although I suspect that any Majora's Mask bundles will have 9.4 or even 9.5 firmware update on the Majora's Mask game cart, assuming it isn't a download.


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jan 13, 2015)

Ppl chill out,  we are the one of the privilege ppl to play with a gateway in a nn3ds I think waiting it's something we can bear,  I have 2 nn3ds one jap and one aus,  probably I won't buy the USA one because it's not hackable and I can do much more on the exploited ones,  just do something else while you wait


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Gary gave an estimate of roughly a week for what I can assume is a public beta of the n3ds exploit. (I read a lot of what's posted so I'm usually always clued in)

Though when he estimated 48 hours it was pretty much 100 hours from his original estimate, so just give yourself a rough target of 2 weeks and you realistically shouldn't be disappointed.

Also a note for people wondering if the n3ds might get a downgrade, it's highly unlikely because of the big difference in hardware and the fact that nintendo plan to make the n3ds a seperate platform from the regular 3ds. So it's likely something is fundamentally different which means it isn't possible.

(as far as what's been said, 2DS however may indeed receive a downgrade ability, so it leaves room for speculation)


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 13, 2015)

troa11 said:


> GaryOPA on Maxconsole confirmed communication with the Gateway team that 8.1-9.2 would be supported simultaneously with the N3DS exploit release. End of panic.


 
It may be the end of panic, but it's the beginning of a very very very long and boring wait, with no new updates or communication from GW!!!


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 13, 2015)

kamesenin888 said:


> Ppl chill out, we are the one of the privilege ppl to play with a gateway in a nn3ds I think waiting it's something we can bear, I have 2 nn3ds one jap and one aus, probably I won't buy the USA one because it's not hackable and I can do much more on the exploited ones, just do something else while you wait


 
Yes, we are privileged people, that's why I don't get why we have to wait for this update. GW should have released the update ONLY for N3DS, then release the update for normal 3DS 1 month later.


----------



## DSlite2 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Yes, we are privileged people, that's why I don't get why we have to wait for this update. GW should have released the update ONLY for N3DS, then release the update for normal 3DS 1 month later.


 

I thought you were playing your Sky3DS in your N3DS like me


----------



## raibot (Jan 13, 2015)

I actually wish the US n3DS's would be shipped with 9.3 and above, so that Gateway wouldn't have to waste time hacking those and just focus on the current n3DS's that people have bought (Jap and Aus models)


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 13, 2015)

DSlite2 said:


> I thought you were playing your Sky3DS in your N3DS like me


 
Well I can do that, but I don't think i can transfer my sky3ds saves to GW save format. I don't want to start playing now with sky3ds, then have to start my game all over when update comes out


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 13, 2015)

raibot said:


> I actually wish the US n3DS's would be shipped with 9.3 and above, so that Gateway wouldn't have to waste time hacking those and just focus on the current n3DS's that people have bought (Jap and Aus models)


 
Totally agree. I spent a lot of money getting a AUS N3DS, and it'd make me really angry if US N3DS came with <=9.2 FW. I'd totally regret my purchase. So I hope US N3DS won't be hackable so that I'll feel special with my hacked AUS N3DS


----------



## hackotedelaplaqu (Jan 13, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Totally agree. I spent a lot of money getting a AUS N3DS, and it'd make me really angry if US N3DS came with <=9.2 FW. I'd totally regret my purchase. So I hope US N3DS won't be hackable so that I'll feel special with my hacked AUS N3DS


 

Egoism, egoism everywhere...


----------



## MikeBeaver (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, I can say for sure ( as I got an Ambassador console bundle from Nintendo) that the UK n3DS comes with 9.0.x.x formware, so no reason to think the US version will be any different.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 13, 2015)

MikeBeaver said:


> Well, I can say for sure ( as I got an Ambassador console bundle from Nintendo) that the UK n3DS comes with 9.0.x.x formware, so no reason to think the US version will be any different.


 

I think it might come with a 9.4+ since it will be released in a month from now


----------



## MikeBeaver (Jan 13, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> I think it might come with a 9.4+ since it will be released in a month for now


 
Probably the same sort of date it gets an official European release, will have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 13, 2015)

MikeBeaver said:


> Probably the same sort of date it gets an official European release, will have to wait and see I guess.


 

Well, Japanese N3DS launch consoles came with 8.x and it didn't take too long before the next batch was already updated with 9.x... so for everyone that is still on the fence, I would highly recommend getting a system NOW. I too live in the US and would have preferred to own a US console but I couldn't take the risk and just went ahead and got an Aussie one.


----------



## pspklp (Jan 13, 2015)

Today is tuesday, the last release was the friday/saturday, garyopa said "the full support for n3ds will be in a weeks" and no have notices of nothing! we need hype! shet! no email news?


----------



## MikeBeaver (Jan 13, 2015)

pspklp said:


> Today is tuesday, the last release was the friday/saturday, garyopa said "the full support for n3ds will be in a weeks" and no have notices of nothing! we need hype! shet! no email news?


Nintendo Direct is on tomorrow


----------



## pspklp (Jan 13, 2015)

MikeBeaver said:


> Nintendo Direct is on tomorrow


 
True, it will be interesting but we already have 3ds, nintendo direct interest us ? or is it only for new buyers


----------



## ka_kui (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## piratesephiroth (Jan 13, 2015)

in before 1000 pages


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 13, 2015)

ka_kui said:


>


 
Since GW is waiting for the N3DS to be released then we should have update at the end of february


----------



## Kylecito (Jan 13, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Since GW is waiting for the N3DS to be released then we should have update at the end of february


 

And who the tits said that again?


----------



## ka_kui (Jan 13, 2015)

I dont think that GW team is waiting for USA N3ds to release the update, maybe because that n3ds comes with 9.4 firmware


----------



## iwasaperson (Jan 13, 2015)

Kylecito said:


> And who the tits said that again?


 
I believe it was Thomas12345 who said that.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 13, 2015)

GW wants more customers, and if they release the update now, Nintendo will make sure that the USA and EU N3DS get patched so that you can't use GW exploit anymore. This means less potential customers for GW. Thus it's in GW's best interest to keep their exploit private for now, then release it after NA and EU N3DS are released


----------



## Kylecito (Jan 13, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> GW wants more customers, and if they release the update now, Nintendo will make sure that the USA and EU N3DS get patched so that you can't use GW exploit anymore. This means less potential customers for GW. Thus it's in GW's best interest to keep their exploit private for now, then release it after NA and EU N3DS are released


 

The exploit is already patched.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 13, 2015)

Kylecito said:


> The exploit is already patched.


 
but that's for regular 3DS, I think the N3DS will have a different exploit

Logically the N3DS must have a different exploit, because if the current exploit works for N3DS then there's no need for N3DS support, we'd already have it.


----------



## Kylecito (Jan 13, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> but that's for regular 3DS, I think the N3DS will have a different exploit
> 
> Logically the N3DS must have a different exploit, because if the current exploit works for N3DS then there's no need for N3DS support, we'd already have it.


 

They already said they support only up to 9.2, that means the exploit is patched


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 13, 2015)

Kylecito said:


> They already said they support only up to 9.2, that means the exploit is patched


 
But if the N3DS release date is only Februray then i think it should have 9.2 fw. Some ppl who ordered N3DS recently still have <= 9.2


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 13, 2015)

Whats the secret surprise suppose to be anyhow? Any speculation?

Darn!! This wait is really killing me.


----------



## nosignaldetected (Jan 13, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Whats the secret surprise suppose to be anyhow? Any speculation?
> 
> Darn!! This wait is really killing me.



Want my guess? Support for GBA_firm to allow not only the ambassador GBA games to run, but any GBA rom to run natively too. The hardware can do it.


----------



## Kylecito (Jan 13, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> But if the N3DS release date is only Februray then i think it should have 9.2 fw. So ppl are ordering N3DS recently and it's still <=9.2


 

If you're right, then there's no reason to delay the GW release and you answered yourself


----------



## Xzi (Jan 14, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> But if the N3DS release date is only Februray then i think it should have 9.2 fw. Some ppl who ordered N3DS recently still have <= 9.2


Nintendo is definitely aware of Gateway and what the limitations are on it.  That doesn't mean they're going to immediately update the firmware on AUS/JP N3DS units, but I'd expect the US/EU N3DS units to come with 9.3 or 9.4.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 14, 2015)

I've heard the update will be out this week hopefully maybe next.


----------



## nosignaldetected (Jan 14, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Nintendo is definitely aware of Gateway and what the limitations are on it.  That doesn't mean they're going to immediately update the firmware on AUS/JP N3DS units, but I'd expect the US/EU N3DS units to come with 9.3 or 9.4.



The EU ambassador model was launched last week and its firmware 9.0.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 14, 2015)

nosignaldetected said:


> The EU ambassador model was launched last week and its firmware 9.0.


Then again, maybe they just don't care since the majority of firmwares have workable exploits now.  They're probably already working on their next generation portable.


----------



## viral777 (Jan 14, 2015)

how would one go about transferring the saves from .cia's over to the N3ds when the time comes?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 14, 2015)

Kylecito said:


> If you're right, then there's no reason to delay the GW release and you answered yourself


 
Again, the regular 3DS and the N3DS have DIFFERENT exploits. Both exploits, while different, require <= 9.2 FW.

GW has an exploit, yet to be released, which:
a) requires <= 9.2 FW, and
b) is different from the existing regular 3DS exploit

Just because the N3DS has FW <=9.2 doesn't mean the regular 3DS's exploit will work on it.


----------



## nosignaldetected (Jan 14, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Then again, maybe they just don't care since the majority of firmwares have workable exploits now.  They're probably already working on their next generation portable.



It's more the case that the entire EU batch was produced together back through November and December. Australia got the first set (my Australian n3ds is an EU model) and the rest are now waiting for release. They will all have 9.0, I bet. No idea about America though.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 14, 2015)

nosignaldetected said:


> It's more the case that the entire EU batch was produced together back through November and December. Australia got the first set (my Australian n3ds is an EU model) and the rest are now waiting for release. They will all have 9.0, I bet. No idea about America though.


Mm.  Seems like a reasonable assumption.


----------



## Kylecito (Jan 14, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Sigh... let me try one more time. Again, the regular 3DS and the N3DS have DIFFERENT exploits. Both exploits, while different, require <= 9.2 FW.


 

Are you dense?

I'll make it easier.

Garyopa said:
No need to panic. Everything is ok.
Gw team confirms with me earlier this hour that New 3DS support will be from 8.1 to 9.2 

All current users KNOW they can't update past 9.2. In fact, GW said so in the very first post where they announced N3DS support. As such, if as you say, US consoles do come with 9.2 installed, they have NO reason to delay the exploit, as it already works.
If they already released a new firmware (which THEY DID) and they bundled it with the new console (no way to know if they did it in time), then it doesn't matter if GW releases because said users already lost the chance of using the exploit

IS this easy enough for you to understand?


----------



## Xzi (Jan 14, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Sigh... let me try one more time. Again, the regular 3DS and the N3DS have DIFFERENT exploits. Both exploits, while different, require <= 9.2 FW.
> 
> GW has an exploit, yet to be released, which:
> a) requires <= 9.2 FW, and
> ...


Sure, that all makes sense.  What you haven't given is a sensible explanation as to *WHY* Gateway would delay their exploit for the release of the US N3DS.  Either it'll come with 9.3/9.4 and won't work with Gateway, or it comes on <=9.2 and it does work the same as all the other N3DS units.  Nintendo isn't going to update all the release units if Gateway releases their N3DS exploit between now and the US release.  US N3DS units are already all but guaranteed to be in production.


----------



## CarefulCrysis (Jan 14, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> i'd rather have a bricked n3ds than play this stupid waiting game


You could throw the n3ds on the floor and imagine you've bricked it via waitway now to save time


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 14, 2015)

exploits don't always work for different regions so GW needs the US N3ds to test it first



CarefulCrysis said:


> You could throw the n3ds on the floor and imagine you've bricked it via waitway now to save time


 
no by brick i mean i want to see the actual blue screen


----------



## congzing (Jan 14, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Again, the regular 3DS and the N3DS have DIFFERENT exploits. Both exploits, while different, require <= 9.2 FW.
> 
> GW has an exploit, yet to be released, which:
> a) requires <= 9.2 FW, and
> ...


This guy want to pr for sky3ds )


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 14, 2015)

congzing said:


> This guy want to pr for sky3ds )


This guy want to pr for gateway )


----------



## Xzi (Jan 14, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> exploits don't always work for different regions so GW needs the US N3ds to test it first


Same firmware, same hardware. Any adjustments they'd have to make would take half a day at most assuming they already had a stable working exploit for other regions.

They aren't just going to finish their exploit for the N3DS and hold on to it. They'll release it when it's done, and the US N3DS release has no bearing on that one way or another.


----------



## Swizard (Jan 14, 2015)

viral777 said:


> how would one go about transferring the saves from .cia's over to the N3ds when the time comes?


 
Short answer: we can't tell yet
Long answer: we don't know what exploit will run on N3DS, if it even does EMUNAND, or that the saves will be compatible.


----------



## viral777 (Jan 14, 2015)

Swizard said:


> Short answer: we can't tell yet
> Long answer: we don't know what exploit will run on N3DS, if it even does EMUNAND, or that the saves will be compatible.


 
dang it. :/ thanks.


----------



## Mrbaghead (Jan 14, 2015)

It's coming most likely by the 19th. or even the 16th.


----------



## ground (Jan 14, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> This guy want to pr for gateway )


Why are you still able to post here? You"re spreading more nonsense then gateway could in years.

First of all, you dont know if the n3ds exploit is different then the regular 3ds. They might have delayed it for stability issues, as it has slightly different hw ( way different then the 2ds, and the code needs to be redirected way differently).

Second, if you want a bricked n3ds, open it up and scrath the board with a screwdriver.

Third, it doesnt matter which version gateway released first, you are bein pissed off by it anyway 

And fourth, why do you suddenly want them not be able to support us en eu n3ds? Only because you spent more on an aus one? Hypocryte as in other posts you were stating everybody should be able to use gateway.....


----------



## Malala (Jan 14, 2015)

Thomas is an insufferable troll but the thread itself is pointless. 
The only one who might tell you when the exploit for n3ds comes out is garyopa and he already said he would have an eta within the week. 
Wait & see.


----------



## Zidapi (Jan 14, 2015)

viral777 said:


> how would one go about transferring the saves from .cia's over to the N3ds when the time comes?


Use SaveDataFiler to decrypt and export the saves to your SD card. 

Copy the "Filer" folder to your computer. 

Copy the "Filer" folder to the SD card of your new3DS. 

Use SaveDataFiler to import your saves to your games on your new3DS.


----------



## viral777 (Jan 14, 2015)

Zidapi said:


> Use SaveDataFiler to decrypt and export the saves to your SD card.
> 
> Copy the "Filer" folder to your computer.
> 
> ...


 
thanks bro.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm psyched for the release. I've got my Jap. console ready to go. 9.2. I want to play with it so badly, haha


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 14, 2015)

Malala said:


> Thomas is an insufferable troll but the thread itself is pointless.
> The only one who might tell you when the exploit for n3ds comes out is garyopa and he already said he would have an eta within the week.
> Wait & see.


 

The exploit is not different So I don't know what that dude is talkin about. There's probably something else thats holding them back from releasing it thats all.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't buy the 1 week waiting, I bet two weeks at least, although it would be awesome if I'm wrong and they end up to releasing it any day now.


----------



## Aman27deep (Jan 14, 2015)

ground said:


> Why are you still able to post here? You"re spreading more nonsense then gateway could in years.



The guy is a good old fashioned troll. I just skip over his posts. He'll genuinely not have anything nice to say before the update releases. 

We all with n3DS' are waiting. He thinks he's special. 





sparrowreal said:


> I don't buy the 1 week waiting, I bet two weeks at least, although it would be awesome if I'm wrong and they end up to releasing it any day now.



I leave for a marriage on the 18th. I surely hope it's out before then, but if it's not in confident it'll be out before the 28th; when I return. Not checking every 2 hours will help my case


----------



## andre104623 (Jan 14, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> The exploit is not different So I don't know what that dude is talkin about. There's probably something else thats holding them back from releasing it thats all.


Why is everyone saying its the same its not garyopa already confirmed that it's the mii maker exploit on the n3ds why people are still fighting over this? You want REAL answers go on maxconsole


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 14, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> The guy is a good old fashioned troll. I just skip over his posts. He'll genuinely not have anything nice to say before the update releases.
> 
> We all with n3DS' are waiting. He thinks he's special.
> 
> I leave for a marriage on the 18th. I surely hope it's out before then, but if it's not in confident it'll be out before the 28th; when I return. Not checking every 2 hours will help my case


I have tests 26, and 28, and at this point I only going to play after them, therefore any day after is good for me.
They ruined my gamerholiday  marathon, but  I only hope they don't ruin my birthday also (February)
I would like that they put a soon meter with a new 3ds pic in their webpage that changes randomly between around the corner before the end of the week and within 48 hours.


----------



## Mrbaghead (Jan 14, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> I have tests 26, and 28, and at this point I only going to play after them, therefore any day after is good for me.
> They ruined my gamerholiday marathon, but I only hope they don't ruin my birthday also (February)
> I would like that they put a soon meter with a new 3ds pic in their webpage that changes randomly between around the corner before the end of the week and within 48 hours.


 
Don't worry, If it's not this weekend I GUARANTEE it's next weekend. Gateway released an early beta to appease every person without patience, we just have to wait a little bit longer friend!


----------



## mastermodr94 (Jan 14, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> The exploit is not different So I don't know what that dude is talkin about. There's probably something else thats holding them back from releasing it thats all.


First of all the thing that people fail to realize Is the EXPLOIT is a bunch of smaller exploits strung together.  If you take a look at the ninjhax writeup you will see that what smealum dubbed as NinjHax was actually 4 different small exploits that worked together.  So I'm pretty sure that Yes some of the exploits are the same but Gateway probably needed to find a different entry point for the initial exploit because the web browser on the N3ds is different and probably does not have the same hole that the regular 3ds and all its variants had.  So is it the same Exploit, no but are some of the smaller exploits probably similar, yes that is why the N3ds Exploit only works on <9.2 similar to all other 3ds'.


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jan 14, 2015)

Mrbaghead said:


> Don't worry, If it's not this weekend I GUARANTEE it's next weekend. Gateway released an early beta to appease every person without patience, we just have to wait a little bit longer friend!


 
how can you guarantee?


----------



## weatMod (Jan 14, 2015)

haha i already said last week we would see a US N3ds release date within a week , and now i will put my svengali powers to work once again for a 3rd time and predict  a GW announcement or release after  nintendo announces the US N3ds release date
within th eday or 3 days at the most , certainly but the end of the week


----------



## planetarian (Jan 14, 2015)

While it is certainly a happy coincidence that the US N3DS is getting released right around the time of Gateway 3.0, there's literally no reason for gateway to wait on the US N3DS to release their N3DS support.

Everyone already knows what versions work and don't work. Whatever version of the firmware the US N3DS is shipping with has undoubtedly already been set in stone for some time as the units have to go through manufacturing and distribution before sale.

Either it will be released with 9.2 or less, in which case the exploit should Just Work... or it will be released with 9.3+ in which case it won't work.

Unless anyone has reason to believe it might possibly magically break with the US 9.2 firmware, which doesn't sound particularly convincing.


----------



## gamefighterx (Jan 14, 2015)

heres something interesting gateway said to ozmodchips



> The delay is retooling it for 9.0 base support the original tests were done on 8.1 but almost done release will support 8.1 to 9.2





> There is possible entry for higher firmwares but that will not be dine most likely until march after nintendo had rolled the new 3ds out worldwide.


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 14, 2015)

CJL18 said:


> Then buy your damn games and stop complaing about not being able to pirate ur games


 
kinda off topic...but i do purchase my games. my US games which i cant play on my n3ds because its region locked to japan...so im eagerly awaiting the gw support for n3ds so i can play my legit US games. (well backed up as roms. might even go the cia route depending on if there emunand for n3ds)


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 14, 2015)

^ damn.  When did they learn communication skills?   Now they just need to learn what a proper medium to use is.


----------



## Tokiopop (Jan 14, 2015)

gamefighterx said:


> heres something interesting gateway said to ozmodchips


 
I've seen a few conversations between OMC and GW float around, where are they actually coming form?


----------



## gamefighterx (Jan 14, 2015)

Tokiopop said:


> I've seen a few conversations between OMC and GW float around, where are they actually coming form?


 
Ozmodchips has been posting them here: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1755136


----------



## Tokiopop (Jan 14, 2015)

gamefighterx said:


> Ozmodchips has been posting them here: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1755136


 
Cheers, a new place to lurk


----------



## tpdmstp (Jan 14, 2015)

Do you think we need a new gateway3ds card for n3ds or old card is okay?
I've just ordered the card and now I'm worried....


----------



## Romsstar (Jan 14, 2015)

tpdmstp said:


> Do you think we need a new gateway3ds card for n3ds or old card is okay?
> I've just ordered the card and now I'm worried....


 
It was confirmed 235972365497236598102731280 times that you won't need a new card.
Gateway is not Scam3DS.


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 14, 2015)

tpdmstp said:


> Do you think we need a new gateway3ds card for n3ds or old card is okay?
> I've just ordered the card and now I'm worried....


 
I think the old card is fine, since the red card is not needed to execute launcher.dat.


----------



## Romsstar (Jan 14, 2015)

r5xscn said:


> I think the old card is fine, since the red card is not needed to execute launcher.dat.


 
Have you ever tried executing Gateway mode without the red card? Because that's not exactly correct.
You need only the Blue Card for installing the GW Installer but you can't launch GW mode without the red card because as soon as you hit "launch GW mode" you'll get the prompt to insert the gateway card(=red)

Edit: To make it clear: You can use the launcher to backup nand and downgrade and things like that. BUT you can't play games if you don't have the red card. Also you need the red card for Emunand.


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 14, 2015)

Romsstar said:


> Have you ever tried executing Gateway mode without the red card? Because that's not exactly correct.
> You need only the Blue Card for installing the GW Installer but you can't launch GW mode without the red card because as soon as you hit "launch GW mode" you'll get the prompt to insert the gateway card(=red)


I have standard 3DS XL, and of course you can not launch Gateway mode without a flashcart. Maybe it is some kind of protection for Gateway. However the important thing is the launcher.dat. If you can run the launcher.dat, you should be able to run the exploit.


----------



## Romsstar (Jan 14, 2015)

r5xscn said:


> I have standard 3DS XL, and of course you can not launch Gateway mode without a flashcart. Maybe it is some kind of protection for Gateway. However the important thing is the launcher.dat. If you can run the launcher.dat, you should be able to run the exploit.


 
You can but as I said you can only do as much as backup your nand and downgrade. 
That's all you can do with that.


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 14, 2015)

Romsstar said:


> You can but as I said you can only do as much as backup your nand and downgrade.
> That's all you can do with that.


 
Hmm, it looks like I misunderstood what you are trying to explain. Yes, I know that. But the most important thing for New 3DS is the entry point for the exploit. After the exploit is ran, playing with red Gateway card should be possible.

Edit: After re reading your post and the question, I think your answer is right. As long as they are not a jerk the red card should be okay. Sorry about that.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi guys, any news today? or are we still trying to figure out what comes around the corner?


----------



## Herre (Jan 14, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> Hi guys, any news today? or are we still trying to figure out what comes around the corner?


Only endless wait


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 14, 2015)

Herre said:


> Only endless wait


Damn this must be the clock the gateway team uses to calculate the release time


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 14, 2015)

mastermodr94 said:


> First of all the thing that people fail to realize Is the EXPLOIT is a bunch of smaller exploits strung together. If you take a look at the ninjhax writeup you will see that what smealum dubbed as NinjHax was actually 4 different small exploits that worked together. So I'm pretty sure that Yes some of the exploits are the same but Gateway probably needed to find a different entry point for the initial exploit because the web browser on the N3ds is different and probably does not have the same hole that the regular 3ds and all its variants had. So is it the same Exploit, no but are some of the smaller exploits probably similar, yes that is why the N3ds Exploit only works on <9.2 similar to all other 3ds'.


 

I assume this topic was about the exploit for GW between 3ds/3dsxl and the N3DS/N3DSLL. It works the same, just different entry point hense why people are making QR codes for different firmware


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 14, 2015)

This is taking way too long that I think my interest is starting to drop... >_>

The only thing I can do with my Jap N3ds right now is just watch that paper airplane movie over and over again along with face raider. The 3d feature awe me at first but now... I am just meeehhh....


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 14, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> This is taking way too long that I think my interest is starting to drop... >_>
> 
> The only thing I can do with my Jap N3ds right now is just watch that paper airplane movie over and over again along with face raider. The 3d feature awe me at first but now... I am just meeehhh....


This hurts me deeply lol, I have seen the fucking airplane video OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAND!!! fucking times, but unfortunately its the only thing I can do with my damn console


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hehe me too. I didn't set up the internet at all. Not taking any chances!


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 14, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> Hehe me too. I didn't set up the internet at all. Not taking any chances!


Yeah we are not letting any chance for the evil firmware to defile our girlfriends


----------



## ka_kui (Jan 14, 2015)

start to sending email to gateway again asking


----------



## pspklp (Jan 14, 2015)

without news after Nintendo direct?...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 14, 2015)

lol.. This is why you have a secondary. If you bought your N3DS specifically for Gateway? You should have known better. You're going to have a bad time.


----------



## satel (Jan 14, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> lol.. This is why you have a secondary. If you bought your N3DS specifically for Gateway? You should have known better. You're going to have a bad time.


 

what do you mean by bad time ? did they cancel the update ?


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 14, 2015)

No they haven't, but god knows how long it would take till it's released... Some people are waiting with their N3DSs since October...


----------



## pspklp (Jan 14, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> lol.. This is why you have a secondary. If you bought your N3DS specifically for Gateway? You should have known better. You're going to have a bad time.


 
lol all in this forum have 500$ in 3ds? i sold my old 3ds for buy one new3ds, because when nintendo drop N3DS in europe will have firmware 9.3 or 9.4, gateway3ds only made videos with N3DS, release will be very soon


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 14, 2015)

satel said:


> what do you mean by bad time ? did they cancel the update ?


 
lol no. I hope not. I'm just saying. People complaining about how they can't use their N3DS because Gateway's update doesn't yet support it. It's maddening.


----------



## pspklp (Jan 14, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> lol no. I hope not. I'm just saying. People complaining about how they can't use their N3DS because Gateway's update doesn't yet support it. It's maddening.


 

omg team gateway NEVER SAID, "the new release only will be for 3ds" then i want support for homebrew, i paid like you


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah the video was very misleading, I must agree


----------



## satel (Jan 14, 2015)

i'm not sure what stage they're in right now,did the beta testers finish testing the exploit on the n3ds yet ? if they did then we should hopefully expect the update to be released this weekend. the only person who can tells what's going on with the beta testing is SonyUSA because he's close to the gateway team (won't be surprised if he's one of them) & is most likely one of the beta testers.


----------



## rctgamer3 (Jan 14, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> This hurts me deeply lol, I have seen the fucking airplane video OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAND!!! fucking times, but unfortunately its the only thing I can do with my damn console


Be happy you still have that video, System Transfer'ing an old 3DS to a n3DS nukes the video, and it isn't available for redownload. Not even a dump of it available (so far)


----------



## pspklp (Jan 14, 2015)

Gateway no send new e-mails?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 14, 2015)

pspklp said:


> omg team gateway NEVER SAID, "the new release only will be for 3ds" then i want support for homebrew, i paid like you


I never said it won't be for n3ds.. Just that it's not out YET.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 14, 2015)

I like the airplane video because i wish i had a girl like that in my life


----------



## andre104623 (Jan 14, 2015)

satel said:


> i'm not sure what stage they're in right now,did the beta testers finish testing the exploit on the n3ds yet ? if they did then we should hopefully expect the update to be released this weekend. the only person who can tells what's going on with the beta testing is SonyUSA because he's close to the gateway team (won't be surprised if he's one of them) & is most likely one of the beta testers.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news but Nintendo released the info on the new 3ds xl and since its coming in 4 weeks they will not release there firmware till they check compatibility also the n3ds hasn't even hit Europe yet so we are in for a long long wait get a sky3ds your going to need it if your waiting for gateway. And sonyusa is a girl for future reference


----------



## satel (Jan 14, 2015)

andre104623 said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but Nintendo released the info on the new 3ds xl and since its coming in 4 weeks they will not release there firmware till they check compatibility also the n3ds hasn't even hit Europe yet so we are in for a long long wait get a sky3ds your going to need it if your waiting for gateway


 

i call this speculation not news.


----------



## andre104623 (Jan 14, 2015)

Everyone needs to remember gateway is trying to keep 0 bricks so there are two countrys with new 3ds coming to them with the possibility of having 9.2 or below so no firmware till they test them. I'm pissed to I have a new 3ds on 8.1 this week has just been disappointing and more disappointment on the way


----------



## andre104623 (Jan 14, 2015)

satel said:


> i call this speculation not news.


Them changing end of week to soon again tells me long wait


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 14, 2015)

I also think it's gonna be at least a month if not more till it's released


----------



## andre104623 (Jan 14, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> I also think it's gonna be at least a month if not more till it's released


I agree with this time frame most people here just got there gateway cards I been around since the first gateway video about 19 months ago they only work at 2 speeds slow and stop

I also need to go on record to say garyopa said after the " surprise feature" there going on break so if the next beta has no n3ds support just forget about it till later in the year


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 14, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> I agree, although I hope it isn't the case because if by February there are still using the soon as their trademark generic answer, Ill jump into the dark side of the force.



There's nothing dark about it lol

You keep mocking it but it's not such a bad product imho. 
Sky3DS is still the only cart that works on N3DS right now. it can also run homebrew and supports online play, and if we're lucky enough, gateway team will release compatible downgrade packs at some point in the future which will allow us to run CFW with a cheap DS cart


----------



## andre104623 (Jan 14, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> There's nothing dark about it lol
> 
> You keep mocking it but it's not such a bad product imho.
> Sky3DS is still the only cart that works on N3DS right now. it can also run homebrew and if we're lucky enough, gateway team will release compatible downgrade packs at some point in the future and allow us to run CFW with a cheap DS cart


The downgrade will never come to the n3ds it might never come to the 2ds. There is just too many things that the n3ds needs to run and 4.5 just doesn't have them 3d tracking, wifi button


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 14, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> There's nothing dark about it lol
> 
> You keep mocking it but it's not such a bad product imho.
> Sky3DS is still the only cart that works on N3DS right now. it can also run homebrew and if we're lucky enough, gateway team will release compatible downgrade packs at some point in the future and allow us to run CFW with a cheap DS cart


No region free no cias.... = complete darkness, but gatewait is trying too hard to find if I have the patient of a Buddhist monk.
Choices are: I keep waiting in an endless loop of disappointment, or buy a card that I don't like but works, and meanwhile my imported n3ds is loudly laughing from inside the cupboard


----------



## rctgamer3 (Jan 14, 2015)

andre104623 said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but Nintendo released the info on the new 3ds xl and since its coming in 4 weeks they will not release there firmware till they check compatibility also the n3ds hasn't even hit Europe yet so we are in for a long long wait get a sky3ds your going to need it if your waiting for gateway. And sonyusa is a girl for future reference


This isn't true. The 3DS /has/ hit Europe, Australia == Europe. Also, don't forget the small quantity of Ambassador n3DS'.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 14, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> And here I sit with my normal Flame Red 3DS, loling at all the people who think the waiting game will go on forever.....
> 
> NORMAL 3DS MASTER RACE!


Play some Phoenix wright in my honor I want to point the finger to the damn screen and say objection all over the place, but its not gonna happen Soon I guess


----------



## satel (Jan 14, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> And here I sit with my normal Flame Red 3DS, loling at all the people who think the waiting game will go on forever.....




i strongly believe the n3ds GW update will be released no later than this weekend.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 14, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> No thanks, I'm not a visual novel fan.


Then some bravely default or Zelda, man I'm giving you a lot of choices


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 14, 2015)

satel said:


> i strongly believe the n3ds GW update will be released no later than this weekend.


You remember the 2Hack fiasco don't you? don't use too much sauce or you'll get stained


----------



## andre104623 (Jan 14, 2015)

satel said:


> i strongly believe the n3ds GW update will be released no later than this weekend.


Just don't freak out when it doesn't. I didn't hear even one indication that it will be this weekend.


----------



## satel (Jan 14, 2015)

andre104623 said:


> Just don't freak out when it doesn't. I didn't hear even one indication that it will be this weekend.


 

don't worry i'm not going to in fact i'm getting used to the way the gatewait team works.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 14, 2015)

andre104623 said:


> Just don't freak out when it doesn't. I didn't hear even one indication that it will be this weekend.


 

I think garyopa said something will be announced/updated 1 week after 3.0 came out. So this weekend. It might be the surprise feature, or New3DS support, maybe both if we're really lucky


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 14, 2015)

satel said:


> don't worry i'm not going to in fact i'm getting used to the way the gatewait team works.


Yeah, but the issue is that if this keeps up we are going to have explain it to our children, because we are not going to be there


----------



## satel (Jan 14, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> Yeah, but the issue is that if this keeps up we are going to have explain it to our children, *because we are not going to be there*


 

what are you a housefly ?


----------



## RIX__MIX (Jan 14, 2015)

I can't see it being a huge wait purely because of the video that they posted. You know, the video that got us all hyped and is the reason that we now own a paperweight/door stop.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 14, 2015)

satel said:


> what are you a housefly ?


Right now I'm a student which is a similar case, I could die any day now Because of the tests, to much test and no play= reduced lifespan, University can kill didn't you watch the faculty? lol


----------



## Rizzorules (Jan 14, 2015)

The surprise feature is support for new 3ds games


----------



## pspklp (Jan 14, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> The surprise feature is support for new 3ds games


 

ur source is...


----------



## kheldar (Jan 14, 2015)

Well SonyUSA's guide is made for both 3DS and N3DS, people asked her to modify the thread because N3DS is not supported yet but she didn't do so. This gives me hope for a close release date. But seeing the team's behaviour last couple of months I'm ready for waiting at least 3 months.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 14, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> The surprise feature is support for new 3ds games


Surprise feature is Bill Cosby jumps out of your N3DS and chloroforms you.

What if they've figured out a way to run N3DS "exclusives" on other 3DS consoles?  That'd be awesome.


----------



## Zidapi (Jan 14, 2015)

nosignaldetected said:


> Want my guess? Support for GBA_firm to allow not only the ambassador GBA games to run, *but any GBA rom to run natively too. The hardware can do it.*


No, it really can't. Which is why GBA VC releases were moved across to Wii U.



nosignaldetected said:


> The EU ambassador model was launched last week and its firmware 9.0.


I can't imagine Nintendo would want to launch a console worldwide which can be exploited to enable piracy immediately. 

I'd like to say, I hope I'm wrong for the sake US and European pirates. But I'd be lying.


----------



## bytor (Jan 14, 2015)

Zidapi said:


> No, it really can't. Which is why GBA VC releases were moved across to Wii U.
> 
> 
> I can't imagine Nintendo would want to launch a console worldwide which can be exploited to enable piracy immediately.
> ...


 
Having the console release on 13th February pretty much confirms that we're going to see 9.0 out of the box. These consoles would have all been manufactured months ago, it'll be a while before we see 9.2 out of the box, let alone 9.3 or 9.4.


----------



## pspklp (Jan 14, 2015)

bytor said:


> Having the console release on 13th February pretty much confirms that we're going to see 9.0 out of the box. These consoles would have all been manufactured months ago, it'll be a while before we see 9.2 out of the box, let alone 9.3 or 9.4.


 
the creators of games for 3DS, would complain if you take out the outdated consoles That would give people step That All Could use flashcard


----------



## satel (Jan 14, 2015)

best looking console ever,if EU black n3ds is GW compatible then i will have to sell my white n3ds & buy one.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 14, 2015)

satel said:


> best looking console ever,if EU black n3ds is GW compatible then i will have to sell my white n3ds & buy one.


 
XL all day everyday


----------



## weatMod (Jan 14, 2015)

Zidapi said:


> No, it really can't. Which is why GBA VC releases were moved across to Wii U.
> 
> 
> I can't imagine Nintendo would want to launch a console worldwide which can be exploited to enable piracy immediately.
> ...


 
whats the difference it can sill be exploited right away with a sky3ds


----------



## satel (Jan 14, 2015)

mech said:


> XL all day everyday


 

xl is great without a doubt but i prefer the smaller handheld consoles,the n3ds convenient size & beautiful looks aka coloured buttons + interchangeable faceplates wins it for me.


----------



## Valfore (Jan 15, 2015)

Hmm, so its 2 or 3 days til the 17th, which was the date on the N3DS in the gateway 9.2 video, i know this has already been debated constantly but what if?


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 15, 2015)

Valfore said:


> Hmm, so its 2 or 3 days til the 17th, which was the date on the N3DS in the gateway 9.2 video, i know this has already been debated constantly but what if?



The 17th would also be exactly one week after the 3.0 Beta was out, so it does make some sense I guess


----------



## flashh (Jan 15, 2015)

Valfore said:


> Hmm, so its 2 or 3 days til the 17th, which was the date on the N3DS in the gateway 9.2 video, i know this has already been debated constantly but what if?



I sure hope so. I'm getting bored of the watching the paper airplane video and drawing on flip note studio!


----------



## milanfan2 (Jan 15, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> The surprise feature is support for new 3ds games


 
If you mean new 3ds games being able to be played on the original 3ds - I doubt it. The N3DS is faster, c stick and the extra shoulder buttons make that almost impossible


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 15, 2015)

my 3ds xl is having soo much fun.


----------



## pu1se80 (Jan 15, 2015)

Luckily I have a Sky3ds to play some Japanese roms. It's probably just me, but even though the 3d is much more stable and pleasant, I can't help but feel the maximum 3d depth has been reduced. Has anyone else got that sense?


----------



## ground (Jan 15, 2015)

flashh said:


> I sure hope so. I'm getting bored of the watching the paper airplane video and drawing on flip note studio!


Your n3ds has flipnote?


----------



## andre104623 (Jan 15, 2015)

pu1se80 said:


> Luckily I have a Sky3ds to play some Japanese roms. It's probably just me, but even though the 3d is much more stable and pleasant, I can't help but feel the maximum 3d depth has been reduced. Has anyone else got that sense?


No the 3d effect is sooo much better I always played the old 3ds with 3d on and I love the new 3ds but Japanese ROMs suck and my sky3ds took a shit and there is no warranty. Lucky me


----------



## Zidapi (Jan 15, 2015)

ground said:


> Your n3ds has flipnote?


Japanese only (n3DS LL)


----------



## andre104623 (Jan 15, 2015)

ground said:


> Your n3ds has flipnote?


Mine does to. Japanese new 3ds 8.1


----------



## wbsddgg (Jan 15, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> i'd rather have a bricked n3ds than play this stupid waiting game


 well, which  game  u suggested ?


----------



## TragicM3LON (Jan 15, 2015)

I just got my NN3DS a couple of days ago. I'm fine to wait, but it does suck waiting .  The Sky3DS really just sucks, the games keep switching between each other, so I have to hold the button down to make it stop on one.. Not a fan of the Sky3DS...


----------



## wbsddgg (Jan 15, 2015)

Arkansaw said:


> with the firmware downgrade working for most pple, it's not so much of a mess. N3ds support is desirable, but not necessary


 when Ninhell doesn't product  anynew forme or higher system-version machine.

 not funny.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Jan 15, 2015)

Don't keep any date to heart, it only brings disappointed. (See the 1000+ page hype thread). Hopefully it'll come soon, I'm dying to start playing games on my New 3DS, although the firmware release support for older consoles was a nice distraction, but this has always been my main focus.


----------



## vertabray (Jan 15, 2015)

Ahhhh. Just got email from Nintendo with 4 monster hunter 4g multiplayer demo codes but I'm terrified to take my n3ds online >_<


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Jan 15, 2015)

vertabray said:


> Ahhhh. Just got email from Nintendo with 4 monster hunter 4g multiplayer demo codes but I'm terrified to take my n3ds online >_<


 
mon hun 4g works on regular 3DS, so you could use it on emunand just fine? (well, you could just download a scene rip of the demo in that case anyway)


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm guessing it'll be out on Friday, that's the day they usually do their updates. If not this Friday, at least by next Friday.


----------



## vertabray (Jan 15, 2015)

godofwrath said:


> mon hun 4g works on regular 3DS, so you could use it on emunand just fine? (well, you could just download a scene rip of the demo in that case anyway)


Haha

Can't do any of that on my n3ds 

.........yet


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Jan 15, 2015)

vertabray said:


> Haha
> 
> Can't do any of that on my n3ds
> 
> .........yet


 
ahh you only have a n3ds then ;o, I assumed you were one of the many people with a regular 3ds + a n3ds.

Don't worry about it, multiplayer demos are usually lackluster and just leave you craving the game even more than you would if you hadn't played it .

Just sit tight


----------



## vertabray (Jan 15, 2015)

godofwrath said:


> ahh you only have a n3ds then ;o, I assumed you were one of the many people with a regular 3ds + a n3ds.
> 
> Don't worry about it, multiplayer demos are usually lackluster and just leave you craving the game even more than you would if you hadn't played it .
> 
> Just sit tight


Sold my original and pickup a n3ds. Got a little too excited


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 15, 2015)

looks like enthusiasm for N3DS support is dying down

i doubt the update will come this weekend


----------



## vertabray (Jan 15, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> looks like enthusiasm for N3DS support is dying down
> 
> i doubt the update will come this weekend


Maybe we have all learnt to be patience?

There is nothing to say. Just get on with our life's and leave GW to do their thing


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 15, 2015)

I dont think so. I think most users here dont have an N3DS yet and are happily playing their regular 3DS, therefore they dont really care what happens to us only N3DS users.

I on the other hand am just pretty pissed that they announced it so early that they'll be supporting N3DS only to have us have it wait so long. Its obviously a marketing strategy to have people buy a Gateway as a gift by Christmas announcing that they'll be supporting higher firmware SOON when in fact they're not really close to finishing it yet.

In order to appease the consumers, they quickly work on the firmware in which most people have first which is the regular 3DS and release what could be a buggy firmware. Then camouflage it into saying its a 3 launch phase (yea right >_>).

P.S. I know not much people has complained about bugs since its probably just new and no one has discovered it yet... or Gateway is just lucky, but from the sound of it from Gateway... they expect their firmware to have bugs if you look at their site.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 15, 2015)

They called it a beta so it can have as many bugs as it wishes lol.


----------



## dandymanz (Jan 15, 2015)

I think i will be surprised if Gateway only use their Web exploit for 2 versions of their Beta (v3.0 and v3.01). I'm kind of expecting a few more beta's before they switch to their new exploit compatible with the N3DS.


----------



## congzing (Jan 15, 2015)

I bought my n3ds on 12/03/2014 but just put it in box........


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 15, 2015)

congzing said:


> I bought my n3ds on 12/03/2014 but just put it in box........


I'd make sure it works and try it out.


----------



## bache (Jan 15, 2015)

I use it on my old regular 3DS, though I've just bought a New 3DS, so I'm just as keen as all of you!
Though I suppose I can at least use my old console for the time being.


----------



## dandymanz (Jan 15, 2015)

congzing said:


> I bought my n3ds on 12/03/2014 but just put it in box........


 
We're both in the same shoe.  Though i've updated mine to 9.2 before i kept it.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 15, 2015)

n3ds owners........left in a dark cold hype train


----------



## ody81 (Jan 15, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> n3ds owners........left in a dark cold hype train


 
coach class?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 15, 2015)

ody81 said:


> coach class?





Spoiler: n3DS hype train


----------



## Zidapi (Jan 15, 2015)

congzing said:


> I bought my n3ds on 12/03/2014 but just put it in box........


Yes, and? I don't understand what your point is. 

I bought my n3ds on 11/21/2014 and have played the fuck out it since. 

Do you resent Gateway for making you wait? Do you think it's Gateway's fault your n3ds is sitting in a box?


----------



## dustmite (Jan 15, 2015)

Zidapi said:


> Yes, and? I don't understand what your point is.
> 
> I bought my n3ds on 11/21/2014 and have played the fuck out it since.
> 
> Do you resent Gateway for making you wait? Do you think it's Gateway's fault your n3ds is sitting in a box?


 

This waiting is just a pain.
Sure they didn't tell us directly to buy all the things. N3DS / GW.

But advertising (N3DS Red Nail Video) is also some kind of telling us that we should buy it.
This is what advertising is all about.

Now we are still waiting to use the product as advertised.

Hopefully the wait will be over before the weekend.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 15, 2015)

Zidapi said:


> Yes, and? I don't understand what your point is.
> 
> I bought my n3ds on 11/21/2014 and have played the fuck out it since.


Good job. Everyone forgot that you can go buy a game to play on it. -_-;

Well, hopefully the update's commin' out tomorrow, then our New 3DSs will finally find some use......well, I'm playing MH4G on mine and Project Mirai on my 2DS, so I can last.....


gamesquest1 said:


> Spoiler: n3DS hype train


 
We're planning an upgrade to the hype train.


Spoiler










The upgraded vehicle will like like this.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 15, 2015)

dustmite said:


> (N3DS Red Nail Video)
> 
> Hopefully the wait will be over before the weekend.


Speaking of red nail videos, here's a montage!



Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler


----------



## Vickyle (Jan 15, 2015)

My hype is of negative value


----------



## bytor (Jan 15, 2015)

Well bollocks to most of you...I'm still hyped lol


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 15, 2015)

bytor said:


> Well bollocks to most of you...I'm still hyped lol


Then help me upgrade the hype train!
We need more manpower!

This train runs on the hype of people!


----------



## bytor (Jan 15, 2015)

I will donate some of my blood, I have pure hype pulsing through my veins lol


----------



## dandymanz (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes! I've finally sold off my Jap n3ds to a buyer who's willing to wait into the hype.  Officially off the hype train now. My heart is with you guys that Gateway will release an update for everyone to enjoy _soon_.


----------



## Nollog (Jan 15, 2015)

it would be nice to be able to back up my new nand.


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 15, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Then help me upgrade the hype train!
> We need more manpower!
> 
> This train runs on the hype of people!


 
You need to add more propaganda towers on the train.


----------



## Ohwhat (Jan 15, 2015)

In a bit of a dilemma.. I got a XL 3DS(Fire emblem version).  It was originally on FW 7.1, but I got Smash for Christmas and updated it to FW9.4 so I could play the game online with my friends who also had the game. Completely forgetting about the near gateway release.. Which of the 3 options would be the best:


·         Sell console and buy another one with FW9.2 or below
·         Wait for Gateway to release FW9.4 update(if ever)
·         Buy the New 3DS and wait the waiting game


----------



## kheldar (Jan 15, 2015)

There is not enough N3DS owners to start another hype train.


----------



## Multiboy2k (Jan 15, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> I dont think so. I think most users here dont have an N3DS yet and are happily playing their regular 3DS, therefore they dont really care what happens to us only N3DS users.
> 
> I on the other hand am just pretty pissed that they announced it so early that they'll be supporting N3DS only to have us have it wait so long. Its obviously a marketing strategy to have people buy a Gateway as a gift by Christmas announcing that they'll be supporting higher firmware SOON when in fact they're not really close to finishing it yet.
> 
> ...


 
I agree.
I feel extremely bamboozled by Gateway. I rushed imported an Aus unit, bought that useless Gateway card that I have not been able to use even once, and now have to watch what looks like a massive headache for most involved in trying to get their "Ultra" product to work on old 3ds units that arent even in production anymore on antiquated firmware!  It's too much. I f I could get a refund on this Gateway, I would do it instantly.  Meanwhile, my Sky3ds has been working flawlessly. I wouldve been better off just buying 2 of those units and just upgrading the damn machine. I want to play MH4 on my Aussie unit with the demo code.  But, I cant because I cant upgrade to use the Eshop to download the demo.  And, all I get is 'SOON' from Gateway.  By the time they release for the NN3DS, folks here wont even care.
I say this because Majora's Mask will probably require some sort of special update. Im over gateway at this point. Very dirty sales tactics.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 15, 2015)

Ohwhat said:


> In a bit of a dilemma.. I got a XL 3DS(Fire emblem version). It was originally on FW 7.1, but I got Smash for Christmas and updated it to FW9.4 so I could play the game online with my friends who also had the game. Completely forgetting about the near gateway release.. Which of the 3 options would be the best:
> 
> 
> · Sell console and buy another one with FW9.2 or below
> ...


Cut your losses and get a N3DS.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 15, 2015)

Ohwhat said:


> In a bit of a dilemma.. I got a XL 3DS(Fire emblem version). It was originally on FW 7.1, but I got Smash for Christmas and updated it to FW9.4 so I could play the game online with my friends who also had the game. Completely forgetting about the near gateway release.. Which of the 3 options would be the best:
> 
> 
> · Sell console and buy another one with FW9.2 or below
> ...


The second option is right out! Unless you're perfectly fine with waiting for a millennia half a year or more, that is.

Anyhow, it depends if you're willing to spend the dosh. The first and second option is one thing, but to sell your own console? That's burning your bridges.

I would recommend you to buy a lower FW 3DS if you can't wait, a New 3DS if you can wait, and wait for the 9.4(?) update if you're really, REALLY willing, to wait for a millennia half a year or more.


----------



## TragicM3LON (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm happy with my NN3DS right now. I don't mind waiting, even though it can suck at times...  I think the wait will be worth it!


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 15, 2015)

A lot of us who own N3DS usually already have a standard 3DS (XL). So there won't be much hype on this.


----------



## TragicM3LON (Jan 15, 2015)

r5xscn said:


> A lot of us who own N3DS usually already have a standard 3DS (XL). So there won't be much hype on this.


 
Yea, sadly I sold my XL to get the N3DS...


----------



## Rokkubro (Jan 15, 2015)

Well, I'm expecting it to come out this weekend... As they said on the maxconsole thread, if you look carefully in the N3DS reveal trailer, the date on the system is the 17th of January.
You can see it in Madao4's post above.
Sorry if  I'm repeating anyone, you probably all know this


----------



## Ohwhat (Jan 15, 2015)

mech said:


> Cut your losses and get a N3DS.





Madao64 said:


> The second option is right out! Unless you're perfectly fine with waiting for a millennia half a year or more, that is.
> 
> Anyhow, it depends if you're willing to spend the dosh. The first and second option is one thing, but to sell your own console? That's burning your bridges.
> 
> I would recommend you to buy a lower FW 3DS if you can't wait, a New 3DS if you can wait, and wait for the 9.4(?) update if you're really, REALLY willing, to wait for a millennia half a year or more.


 

Yea I was thinking of getting the New 3DS, wasn’t sure if I should import it or just wait for the UK release(Feb 13th with the risk of getting FW 9.3+?)

I just was kinda hoping Gateway would make a surprise 9.4 update with the NA/EU release of NN3DS lol  .

Right now i’m leaning towards keeping my current 9.4(for future update) and importing the JP NN3DSXL.


----------



## satel (Jan 15, 2015)

berat barış kuzu said:


> There is not enough N3DS owners to start another hype train.


 

there is believe me but we are the mature ones.


----------



## satel (Jan 15, 2015)

TragicM3LON said:


> Yea, sadly I sold my XL to get the N3DS...


 

me too i sold my blue xl & bought the white n3ds. no regrets at all but it's japanese so it really is dependant on the GW card,i can't play my retail games on it like people who bought the pal consoles.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 15, 2015)

Ohwhat said:


> Yea I was thinking of getting the New 3DS, wasn’t sure if I should import it or just wait for the UK release(Feb 13th with the risk of getting FW 9.3+?)
> 
> I just was kinda hoping Gateway would make a surprise 9.4 update with the NA/EU release of NN3DS lol  .
> 
> Right now i’m leaning towards keeping my current 9.4(for future update) and importing the JP NN3DSXL.


 
Goto www.365games.co.uk and goto the 3ds section they sell the PAL N3DS and the New XL already in the UK,  they come with 9.0 firmware as I bought a few my self


----------



## pspklp (Jan 15, 2015)

mech said:


> Goto www.365games.co.uk and goto the 3ds section they sell the PAL N3DS and the New XL already in the UK, they come with 9.0 firmware as I bought a few my self


 

This, shop only send consoles to UK, no NA and no EU


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Jan 15, 2015)

mech said:


> Goto www.365games.co.uk and goto the 3ds section they sell the PAL N3DS and the New XL already in the UK, they come with 9.0 firmware as I bought a few my self


 
Mine came with 9.0 too, so can't complain.

Now, if only there was a way to update to 9.2... but then again I haven't heard of any other features in updates past 9.0 so far.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 15, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> Mine came with 9.0 too, so can't complain.
> 
> Now, if only there was a way to update to 9.2... but then again I haven't heard of any other features in updates past 9.0 so far.


I have one on 9.0 and one on 9.2, I haven't spotted any difference at all.


----------



## TragicM3LON (Jan 15, 2015)

satel said:


> me too i sold my blue xl & bought the white n3ds. no regrets at all but it's japanese so it really is dependant on the GW card,i can't play my retail games on it like people who bought the pal consoles.


 

Ya I bought the Australian one, so no problems there for me.


----------



## Veign06 (Jan 15, 2015)

TragicM3LON said:


> Ya I bought the Australian one, so no problems there for me.


Yep, I bought the white AUS N3DS...have to say, NoA making the announcement that they are only selling the XL over here in the States made my purchase so much better haha. Now if Gateway could push out this update .


----------



## ucta (Jan 15, 2015)

Anyways iv got 2 weeks till il receive my n3ds ambassador...hope this time will be more than enough for gw team to make me a present ;P


----------



## lolboy (Jan 15, 2015)

Recived my N3DSXL (firmware 9.0) yesterday 

So, how far is the hype trian?


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 15, 2015)

The train is not fast compared to the first train. 5 pages per day vs 100 pages per day.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 15, 2015)

r5xscn said:


> The train is not fast compared to the first train. 5 pages per day vs 100 pages per day.


----------



## pspklp (Jan 15, 2015)

r5xscn said:


> The train is not fast compared to the first train. 5 pages per day vs 100 pages per day.


 

bro, we have less people in this hype train! shet! gw no have pressure because we are pussys!


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 15, 2015)

I believe this train have slow start. Wait until Gateway betrayed us. This train will be as fast or even faster than the first train.


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 15, 2015)

I think they'll wait for the US N3DS release... haiz... as much as it seems unrelated. Who knows... they might use it to test if it works on the US N3DS if in fact its shipped with 9.2 or less firmware as Korean 3ds has been reported to not work.

Also they seem to have remove the N3DS firmware coming soon on their guide at maxconsole. I could have sworn SonyUsa has written in his guide that "N3DS firmware is coming soon - It really is" but now I cant see it anywhere. He must have edited it out.


----------



## satel (Jan 15, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Recived my N3DSXL (firmware 9.0) yesterday
> 
> So, how far is the hype trian?


 

can you please post this here :  https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-3ds-ll-out-of-box-firmware-database.375616/page-18


----------



## kheldar (Jan 15, 2015)

lolboy said:


>


 

Come on man  Not correct usage of the meme


----------



## andre104623 (Jan 15, 2015)

satel said:


> there is believe me but we are the mature ones.


I agree with that. Most people who bought the New 3ds are adults because of importing and price. I would be really cool if they release on my birthday which is this Sunday the 18th. I'm going to be 29 I'm getting old I remember getting my SNES new with super mario world and it still works!


----------



## bannana2 (Jan 15, 2015)

4scarrs said:


> I am being told that you dont have to have the latest firmware to do this, however i am hesitent to try as i dont want to get the 9.4 nag. I will wait for the n3ds exploit to come out and then try as i will have to format sysnand anyways to seperate it from emunand.


 
You don't need to format sysnand to seperate from what I read last night.


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 15, 2015)

^ I doubt it. It might actually take a while. I cant remember if its SonyUSA's guide or Garyopa who said that the N3DS firmware will be coming soon just after the release of the Gateway 3.0 beta but now I can't see it anywhere. They have edited that part out meaning it might not be soon after all...they might actually need more test or holding it off for some reason.


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Jan 15, 2015)

satel said:


> can you please post this here : https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-3ds-ll-out-of-box-firmware-database.375616/page-18


I don't think that thread is even managed anymore?

I posted there and the google doc page hasn't been updated in a couple of weeks at least


----------



## Vickyle (Jan 15, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> ^ I doubt it. It might actually take a while. I cant remember if its SonyUSA's guide or Garyopa who said that the N3DS firmware will be coming soon just after the release of the Gateway 3.0 beta but now I can't see it anywhere. They have edited that part out meaning it might not be soon after all...they might actually need more test or holding it off for some reason.


You mean this?


> Sadly for those wishing New 3DS will have to wait a bit, current ETA is less then a week for full support.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 15, 2015)

Vickyle said:


> You mean this?


 
But GW made a bunch of ETAs for GW 3.0 update, like Xmas and New years and Jan 5, all of which were not met and were just tactics to keep customers happy and not buy other flashcarts


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 15, 2015)

vertabray said:


> Maybe we have all learnt to be patience?
> 
> There is nothing to say. Just get on with our life's and leave GW to do their thing


 

They've released beta's to quiet the whiners about not showing any progress and yet we still have people with problems.  Now we have specific whiners about the support for N3DSXL and we get the same thing. I really see that they have nothing else to do. Its a good thing I waited before even jumping on the new 3dsxl because there is no telling what firmware I would've gotten and the hassle I would have to go through to return it if I needed to.


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 15, 2015)

Not that, its on maxconsole one of SonyUSA or Garyopa's guide I cant remember.  I think they were planning to release it within a week but has back it out for some reason.

I dont think that post by Garyopa holds any truth to it anymore.


----------



## Aman27deep (Jan 15, 2015)

Gary isn't even posting anything anymore because of us abused him as his 48 hour timer was a bit off.


----------



## satel (Jan 15, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> Gary isn't even posting anything anymore because of us abused him as his 48 hour timer was a bit off.


 

this is just not true at all.he's not posting because he's just the same as us waiting for GW team to finish testing the exploit on the n3ds to give us a release date.


----------



## misterb98 (Jan 15, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> Gary isn't even posting anything anymore because of us abused him as his 48 hour timer was a bit off.


 
Software is fun.

Release on time, buggy? -> Bricks, people yell at you
Release late, complete? -> Annoyed people yell at you
??? -> People Satisfied.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Jan 15, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> Gary isn't even posting anything anymore because of us abused him as his 48 hour timer was a bit off.


 
That was a very different time. God, I'll never forget those days, waking up everyday for weeks to check the Gateway website just to be disappointed. Posting in the damn 1000+ page thread to pass the time. I think New 3DS owners are a bit more mature I'd like to think. Sure we got the short end of the stick, but our day is coming.


----------



## pspklp (Jan 15, 2015)

we need hope.. but team gateway stay muted and we no have more information,  no emails, no pms.. this is crazy!


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 15, 2015)

No, you need patience. GW has already proven to have it working on the N3DS (video). Its the way to execute the exploit is the problem.


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Jan 15, 2015)

Just set a date for the 18th, since originally they said they would be finished by the 18th definitely, so from here on in it's just a waiting game again for people who sold their normal 3ds for a n3ds.


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh and also for people who don't think we've waited as long as some, just remember that they mentioned higher support a loooong looong time ago but on their post on the 30th of October they clearly stated that they were working on a new 3ds exploit.

So some of us with a new 3ds have been waiting since October, and people before 9.2 support had been waiting a year++, easily.

I mean... Gateway are damn slow at what they do...


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 15, 2015)

Are we setting the clock to 48 hours again?? hahahaha


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Jan 15, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Are we setting the clock to 48 hours again?? hahahaha


 
I think we should do 72 because 48 has never worked for us before


----------



## congzing (Jan 15, 2015)

Zidapi said:


> Yes, and? I don't understand what your point is.
> 
> I bought my n3ds on 11/21/2014 and have played the fuck out it since.
> 
> Do you resent Gateway for making you wait? Do you think it's Gateway's fault your n3ds is sitting in a box?


I dont need your understand, okie?
Because we dont same situation, and you arent me. Thats all.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 15, 2015)

congzing said:


> I dont need your understand, okie?
> Because we dont same situation, and you arent me. Thats all.


Damn son that's one hell of a riddle you just posted lol


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm just surprise with all this rage going on nobody has returned there GW, but they sit here and complain, typing in upper case lettering to express there yelling emotions.


----------



## Swizard (Jan 15, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I'm just surprise with all this rage going on nobody has returned there GW, but they sit here and complain, typing in upper case lettering to express there yelling emotions.


 
It has no competitor for most of their features, shamefully.


----------



## Vappy (Jan 15, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Are we setting the clock to 48 hours again?? hahahaha


Probably closer to three weeks. I think Gateway will wait until the release of the US N3DS to test on that first.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 15, 2015)

mech said:


> Damn son that's one hell of a riddle you just posted lol


 

Why r u being so rude? If he isn't from an english speaking country then it's understandable his grammar will be off. 



Vappy said:


> Probably closer to three weeks. I think Gateway will wait until the release of the US N3DS to test on that first.


 
Be careful, when I said that earlier in this thread I was insulted and harassed  (and the mods won't do anything for you)


----------



## Sonicx64 (Jan 15, 2015)

Well some review sites have started getting their hands on the New 3DS XL (US). Let's see what firmware it comes with.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 15, 2015)

mech said:


> That's pretty rich coming from the gateway troll himself.


 

That's pretty rich coming from the rudest GBAtemp member himself.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 15, 2015)

andre104623 said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but Nintendo released the info on the new 3ds xl and since its coming in 4 weeks they will not release there firmware till they check compatibility also the n3ds hasn't even hit Europe yet so we are in for a long long wait get a sky3ds your going to need it if your waiting for gateway. And sonyusa is a girl for future reference


Gotta love speculation.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 15, 2015)

Swizard said:


> It has no competitor for most of their features, shamefully.


 

Get some members together and start producing some shit and stop wasting time complaining how GW is handling the situation. Start creating solutions to backfire this mess and show GW how it SHOULD BE DONE. 





Or continue where you left off with waiting and complaining.


----------



## Supergluey (Jan 15, 2015)

It would seem really silly for Gateway to wait for US Release of N3DS just to confirm their firmware. 
Wouldn't it be best to fix whatever is needed for current N3DS User first, and if anything is changed in the US/Europe Ones to fix those after. 

Unfortunately, I was like many that imported an Australia N3DS XL  when I first saw the video of 9.x firmware compatibility. 
I ended up buying smash bros.. and playing offline and unlocking everything.. 

I gave in, because I couldn't wait and playing face raiders and AR games was not helping kill time.. 

I hope they release it this weekend..


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> That's pretty rich coming from the rudest GBAtemp member himself.


 

This dude.....maxconsole he's all about GW, but here he wants to use a sky3ds avatar. Definitely just bouncing around and trolling.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 15, 2015)

Supergluey said:


> It would seem really silly for Gateway to wait for US Release of N3DS just to confirm their firmware.
> Wouldn't it be best to fix whatever is needed for current N3DS User first, and if anything is changed in the US/Europe Ones to fix those after.
> 
> Unfortunately, I was like many that imported an Australia N3DS XL when I first saw the video of 9.x firmware compatibility.
> ...


 

Its not 9.x support, its 9.2 support. This is why many keep trying it on there 9.3 -9.4 thinking there is support for these firmware when there isn't.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 15, 2015)

Supergluey said:


> I gave in, because I couldn't wait and playing face raiders and AR games was not helping kill time..


 

You can play Steel Diver: Sub Wars. It's freemium on eshop and is kinda fun I guess. Better than face raiders lol


----------



## planetarian (Jan 15, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Be careful, when I said that earlier in this thread I was insulted and harassed (and the mods won't do anything for you)


 
You were not insulted, nor harassed. You were making conjecture with no evidence to back it up, and your arguments for it made no sense, so naturally people will dismiss you.

There's no reason for Gateway to wait until after the US N3DS release. There would be absolutely no benefit from doing that. That's all there is to it.

IF they release after the US N3DS, it will simply be a typical case of Gateway dragging ass, NOT a calculated delay.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 15, 2015)

planetarian said:


> You were not insulted, nor harassed. You were making conjecture with no evidence to back it up, and your arguments for it made no sense, so naturally people will dismiss you.
> 
> There's no reason for Gateway to wait until after the US N3DS release. There would be absolutely no benefit from doing that. That's all there is to it.
> 
> IF they release after the US N3DS, it will simply be a typical case of Gateway dragging ass, NOT a calculated delay.


 
this is so true, they need to get it out before the N3DS launch because if they don't they will start to loose potential customers who start up their N3DS and update it. Making them lost for ever with that console.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 15, 2015)

is there any news? or are we still playing the guessing while waiting game? someone should made a Nostradamus zombie to get a reliable date.


----------



## bache (Jan 15, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I'm just surprise with all this rage going on nobody has returned there GW, but they sit here and complain, typing in upper case lettering to express there yelling emotions.


 

Most sellers don't accept returns for firmware/console incompatibilities.


----------



## greeeed (Jan 15, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I'm just surprise with all this rage going on nobody has returned there GW, but they sit here and complain, typing in upper case lettering to express there yelling emotions.


Why return something working?
It just need little time unless you want bug version that will break your 3DS.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 15, 2015)

It's been confirmed that they had to back out because it messes up MII functionality. Speaking for myself, I couldn't care less for MII, I have no intention of using it or whatsoever. Anyone else feels the same way?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 15, 2015)

berat barış kuzu said:


> It's been confirmed that they had to back out because it messes up MII functionality. Speaking for myself, I couldn't care less for MII, I have no intention of using it or whatsoever. Anyone else feels the same way?


 
dafuq's a mii?


----------



## kheldar (Jan 15, 2015)

mech said:


> dafuq's a mii?


 
Mii plaza, or it might be called Mi or something. I'm not sure, never use it.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 15, 2015)

berat barış kuzu said:


> It's been confirmed that they had to back out because it messes up MII functionality. Speaking for myself, I couldn't care less for MII, I have no intention of using it or whatsoever. Anyone else feels the same way?


 
I actually have quite a few Miis and I use the Mii Maker/Mii Plaza quite often so I'd actually be kinda bummed if that functionality was killed. Not as much if it were just the QR codes, but I do in fact like my Mii Plaza.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 15, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> I actually have quite a few Miis and I use the Mii Maker/Mii Plaza quite often so I'd actually be kinda bummed if that functionality was killed. Not as much if it were just the QR codes, but I do in fact like my Mii Plaza.


 
They delayed the update because of people like you  Nah kidding. Well I live in a place where no one even knows what a 3DS is so I can't use that function anyway, we don't even have spotpass here


----------



## Aman27deep (Jan 15, 2015)

berat barış kuzu said:


> It's been confirmed that they had to back out because it messes up MII functionality. Speaking for myself, I couldn't care less for MII, I have no intention of using it or whatsoever. Anyone else feels the same way?



Where did you read this from? Even i couldn't care at all about a mii lol.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 15, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> Where did you read this from? Even i couldn't care at all about a mii lol.


 
A reliable source.


----------



## Aman27deep (Jan 15, 2015)

berat barış kuzu said:


> A reliable source.



Did you source also give you an eta? Will it be out by the weekend? Or in January max?


----------



## kheldar (Jan 15, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> Did you source also give you an eta? Will it be out by the weekend? Or in January max?


 
no there was no ETA. Just this info.


----------



## pspklp (Jan 15, 2015)

Really baffling , garyopa and sonyusa just disappear after the "second stage" of rocket, this is so sad : /


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 15, 2015)

pspklp said:


> Really baffling , garyopa and sonyusa just disappear after the "second stage" of rocket, this is so sad : /


 

I'm pretty sure they're just taking a break. I remember garyopa stayed up for many hours during the release


----------



## satel (Jan 16, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> I'm pretty sure they're just taking a break. I remember garyopa stayed up for many hours during the release


 

it's not in the best of their interest to take a break now because the N3DS is about to be released in the EU & US. most of those who are going to buy the N3DS never heard about the gateway so they will update their consoles right away but if gateway team is to release the update now it will generate enough buzz to let many more people know about it & even some who didn't plan on buying the N3DS will go ahead & buy one just because they heard it can run 3ds games the same way the ds did with the R4 card.


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 16, 2015)

You do have a point if that's the case, but I think people who are going to buy an N3DS to play "backups" would have first made a research before buying wouldnt it?

I mean, if they want the features of gateway, then they would also just play the waiting game if they have 9.2 or lower firmware.

It just sucks because Gateway dont really have any other competitor that can match the same feature as them.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 16, 2015)

satel said:


> it's not in the best of their interest to take a break now because the N3DS is about to be released in the EU & US. most of those who are going to buy the N3DS never heard about the gateway so they will update their consoles right away but if gateway team is to release the update now it will generate enough buzz to let many more people know about it & even some who didn't plan on buying the N3DS will go ahead & buy one just because they heard it can run 3ds games the same way the ds did with the R4 card.


I hope you are right and they just release it now to "bait" more people  but I don't know what to think, at this rhythm this is going to drag for a month at least, its getting close to the end of the week, and we haven't heard any more news, Garyopa said they were going to inform him.....and he is missing in combat. We need to hear some words like: soon, within 48 hours ..... to start even thinking about a release date ,in fact I calculate 1 week or 2 weeks after those dreadful words: .....around the corner


----------



## viral777 (Jan 16, 2015)

hopefully the N3ds Update comes out before next week.


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 16, 2015)

What if the secret surprise would actually be support for higher firmware? 

If indeed the entrance to the exploit they have currently messes up the mii, maybe they have found other ways for an entrance that nobody knows yet.
Therefore they are waiting for the US release before Nintendo would make any move about patching it up.

I know I am just speculating... stupidly hahahaha... but its possible isnt it?


----------



## Vickyle (Jan 16, 2015)

Have to warn newbies to not buy gateway first, unless they are interested in waiting game


----------



## satel (Jan 16, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> I hope you are right and they just release it now to "bait" more people


 

they will,think about it do you really think they're going to waste such a huge opportunity like this specially when they know the ambassador n3ds came with 9.0 ? trust me they know the EU & US consoles are GW compatible & they won't waste this opportunity.it's all about the money so guys expect the update very very soooooon.


----------



## DrThunder (Jan 16, 2015)

pspklp said:


> Really baffling , garyopa and sonyusa just disappear after the "second stage" of rocket, this is so sad : /


 
Maybe they're clamming up because after GW 3.0, they saw that no matter how much they kept GBAtemp updated, the infants here would still bitch and cry and moan every minute because they couldn't wait for a release that was never dated in the first place. I know I'd save myself the headache.


----------



## pikanag (Jan 16, 2015)

man i just wana play some 3ds games. god daam. but i cant


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 16, 2015)

satel said:


> they will,think about it do you really think they're going to waste such a huge opportunity like this specially when they know the ambassador n3ds came with 9.0 ? trust me they know the EU & US consoles are GW compatible & they won't waste this opportunity.it's all about the money so guys expect the update very very soooooon.


Before The end of the month? thats very soon in gatewait time escale


----------



## callmebob (Jan 16, 2015)

Any one know if the retail Majora´s Mask retail will be "safe" to play on the N3DS? Not confident GW will have an update ready by then. Might just actually purchase even if I could play on my older consoles.


----------



## satel (Jan 16, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> Before The end of the month? thats very soon in gatewait time escale


 

we shall wait & see but i say it's going to be THIS weekend if not then next weekend at the very very latest.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 16, 2015)

DrThunder said:


> Maybe they're clamming up because after GW 3.0, they saw that no matter how much they kept GBAtemp updated, the infants here would still bitch and cry and moan every minute because they couldn't wait for a release that was never dated in the first place. I know I'd save myself the headache.


Exactly.  If they constantly respond to every question/nag, that would take up more time than actually creating the update would.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 16, 2015)

callmebob said:


> Any one know if the retail Majora´s Mask retail will be "safe" to play on the N3DS? Not confident GW will have an update ready by then. Might just actually purchase even if I could play on my older consoles.


In my estimation there's a very good chance N3DS compatibility is out before Feb 13.  Nobody knows for certain.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 16, 2015)

a couple of days..... they should just say "screw it".. if you wanna break your Mii Plaza and play roms... here.... if you dont... wait for the update.... SOON!


----------



## satel (Jan 16, 2015)

callmebob said:


> Any one know if the retail Majora´s Mask retail will be "safe" to play on the N3DS? Not confident GW will have an update ready by then. Might just actually purchase even if I could play on my older consoles.


 

when update is out then yes it's going to be safe to play & if you want to buy retail copy then i think that will also be safe as i doubt it will require 9.3+ firmware to run. more like 8.1 or 9.0 at the most.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 16, 2015)

satel said:


> they will,think about it do you really think they're going to waste such a huge opportunity like this specially when they know the ambassador n3ds came with 9.0 ? trust me they know the EU & US consoles are GW compatible & they won't waste this opportunity.it's all about the money so guys expect the update very very soooooon.


 
i doubt GW cares about money. They only care about taking their time and working at a snail pace


----------



## Xzi (Jan 16, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> i doubt GW cares about money. They only care about taking their time and working at a snail pace


They have to be coding very fast to deliver updates at the pace they have been.  Any amount of time is going to make it seem like they're moving slowly from the outside looking in.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 16, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> I think they'll wait for the US N3DS release... haiz... as much as it seems unrelated. Who knows... they might use it to test if it works on the US N3DS if in fact its shipped with 9.2 or less firmware as Korean 3ds has been reported to not work.
> 
> Also they seem to have remove the N3DS firmware coming soon on their guide at maxconsole. I could have sworn SonyUsa has written in his guide that "N3DS firmware is coming soon - It really is" but now I cant see it anywhere. He must have edited it out.


Ha ha no that is just Korea they are always given the shaft they couldn't mod their wiis either
Maybe Nintendo does it on purpose


----------



## callmebob (Jan 16, 2015)

I agree, Majora´s Mask probably won´t have an update higher than 9.0. I also think the game will be dumped a few days before the sale date and I sure would like to test it out on a N3DS instead of 3DS.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 16, 2015)

callmebob said:


> I agree, Majora´s Mask probably won´t have an update higher than 9.0. I also think the game will be dumped a few days before the sale date and I sure would like to test it out on a N3DS instead of 3DS.


Err.....how are they dumped before the sale date anyway????


----------



## callmebob (Jan 16, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Err.....how are they dumped before the sale date anyway????


 
Dunno, but it happens a lot. Especially with the "big" games.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 16, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Err.....how are they dumped before the sale date anyway????


All about who you know like anything else, I suppose.  Same way DVD Screeners get dumped.


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 16, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Err.....how are they dumped before the sale date anyway????


Human nature.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 16, 2015)

callmebob said:


> Dunno, but it happens a lot. Especially with the "big" games.


Someone from gamestop already posted they have the new MM edition N3ds with digital copy they could do a system transfer maybe to a regular 3ds with GW emunand 9.4 set up then they could dump it


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 16, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Someone from gamestop already posted they have the new MM edition N3ds with digital copy they could do a system transfer maybe to a regular 3ds with GW emunand 9.4 set up then they could dump it


 
How would they dump digital copies though?


----------



## weatMod (Jan 16, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> How would they dump digital copies though?



https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-dump-and-backup-eshop-games-and-dlc.375586/

Actually I thought there was an easier way sd extractor tool or something I don't know I never did it though just remember reading something about it


----------



## jefffisher (Jan 16, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> How would they dump digital copies though?


emunand on 9.4 download game through eshop and funkycia i think


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 16, 2015)

Interesting. Thanks guys! Huh. Well someone'd  best get to it! I wanna play mah Majora's Mask ;D


----------



## gamefighterx (Jan 16, 2015)

Got a response from waitway:


----------



## Swizard (Jan 16, 2015)

gamefighterx said:


> Got a response from waitway:


 
Basically the old 'SoonTM' answer right there.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 16, 2015)

gamefighterx said:


> Got a response from waitway:


LOL.. Chinese People.. :/


----------



## satel (Jan 16, 2015)

i saw this comment posted on another forum:



> *I did some digging and it looks like web exploit bug works on 9.0-9.2 N3DS they've tested it on J and E systems, it was finalized on Jan 12th, should be released soon. But 8.0 exploit seems to have run into some issues. *
> 
> *So, it looks like we will be seeing a N3DS 9.0-9.2 soon, but we may not see a 8x for a while.*


----------



## Vickyle (Jan 16, 2015)

gamefighterx said:


> Got a response from waitway:


You mean you just got this?
They are the same words from 6 days ago.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 16, 2015)

satel said:


> i saw this comment posted on another forum:


 
Then I hope my Aussie new 3ds white comes with 9.0


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 16, 2015)

What forum?

If thats true I am glad my Jap n3ds came with 9.1


----------



## satel (Jan 16, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> What forum?
> 
> If thats true I am glad my Jap n3ds came with 9.1


 

garyopa's forum


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 16, 2015)

satel said:


> garyopa's forum


 
Question.. ive seen people getting Jap consoles when the Aussie ones are out.. other than it being cheaper.. thats the benefits of getting a Jap one over aussie? Dragon Quest?


----------



## satel (Jan 16, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Question.. ive seen people getting Jap consoles when the Aussie ones are out.. other than it being cheaper.. thats the benefits of getting a Jap one over aussie? Dragon Quest?


 

price nothing else


----------



## Swizard (Jan 16, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Question.. ive seen people getting Jap consoles when the Aussie ones are out.. other than it being cheaper.. thats the benefits of getting a Jap one over aussie? Dragon Quest?


 
Just the price, it's a lot cheaper.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 16, 2015)

thanks both of you


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jan 16, 2015)

Has anyone asked if the QR code exploit for N3DS works on the other systems? I can't imagine why it wouldn't but you never know with stuff like this.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 16, 2015)

gamefighterx said:


> Got a response from waitway:


How can they delay something that has no release date?  Did you seriously just ask that question?


----------



## satel (Jan 16, 2015)

satel said:


> i saw this comment posted on another forum:





> *I did some digging and it looks like web exploit bug works on 9.0-9.2 N3DS they've tested it on J and E systems, it was finalized on Jan 12th, should be released soon. But 8.0 exploit seems to have run into some issues. *
> 
> *So, it looks like we will be seeing a N3DS 9.0-9.2 soon, but we may not see a 8x for a while.*


 

to be honest guys i wont be surprised if they left the consoles with 8.1 firmware out of the next update & didn't tell us anything about it until release day making us believe all is well for our 8.1 consoles,after all they did the same thing with the N3DS update they kept quiet about things making us believe the update will be for all consoles inc N3DS until release day when we got a nasty surprise. the Gateway team is the cowboy of the flash card scene.


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 16, 2015)

I dont think they'll release a firmware for 9.0-9.2 for N3DS just yet then leave out 8.0 users for a while.

After all, they announce its a 3 launch phase.

The final phase should go with a bang or they fear a lot of people will be disappointed or even generate mad 8.0 N3DS users.

I for one would rather have them release the firmware for 9.0-9.2 first though... but I think its highly unlikely.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 16, 2015)

satel said:


> to be honest guys i wont be surprised if they left the consoles with 8.1 firmware out of the next update & didn't tell us anything about it until release day making us believe all is well for our 8.1 consoles,after all they did the same thing with the N3DS update they kept quiet about things making us believe the update will be for all consoles inc N3DS until release day when we got a nasty surprise. the Gateway team is the cowboy of the flash card scene.


 
Maybe Majoras Mask will have an update for 9.2 in it


----------



## satel (Jan 16, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Maybe Majoras Mask will have an update for 9.2 in it


 

too soon i think,if there will be a game with 9.0-9.2 update it won't be out for a couple of months at least.


----------



## Mrbaghead (Jan 16, 2015)

Why not bring 9.0-9.2 support out now to please some of the population, and then 8.1 when they are ready? I'd prefer it to come out this way, and I have an 8.1 n3DS.


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 16, 2015)

Cause no one else is as forgiving as you hahaha...

This might also be to avoid creating panic.

I do hope that will be the case though...


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 16, 2015)

Mrbaghead said:


> Why not bring 9.0-9.2 support out now to please some of the population, and then 8.1 when they are ready? I'd prefer it to come out this way, and I have an 8.1 n3DS.


The Gateway Gods work in mysterious ways.


----------



## Mrbaghead (Jan 16, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> The Gateway Gods work in mysterious ways.


They release regular 3ds support to appease the majority, and now it's so much less stress on them. This thread is only 24 pages, while the other was 1,200. They should please the majority once again but once again it's just my opinion, I can wait for a 9.0 cart


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 16, 2015)

Noooo!!! Dont be forgiving and say you can wait.

We need to put out more RAAAGGGEE in this thread. You hear me? RAAAAAGGGEEE

That way, gateway will release it quicker.


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 16, 2015)

So the current news for Gateway is:
From OzModChips Rep



> Ahh ok
> 
> I thougtht it was 9.0, but i guess this makes sense
> From the same guy as before
> ...


 
From the email reply by gamefighterx



gamefighterx said:


> Got a response from waitway:


Let's give them their time at least until next Monday, 19. If it is not released until then, we must add more coal to the train combustion to increase their speed like the last time lol.


----------



## vertabray (Jan 16, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Then I hope my Aussie new 3ds white comes with 9.0


It should 

Mine did

Only 2 weeks old


----------



## bache (Jan 16, 2015)

vertabray said:


> It should
> 
> Mine did
> 
> Only 2 weeks old


 
What did you pay for yours, just out of curiosity?
I picked one up from Target yesterday for $209AUD which I reckon is pretty good, but I'm just wondering if there are are better deals, short of ordering a Jap console.


----------



## vertabray (Jan 16, 2015)

bache said:


> What did you pay for yours, just out of curiosity?
> I picked one up from Target yesterday for $209AUD which I reckon is pretty good, but I'm just wondering if there are are better deals, short of ordering a Jap console.


229 but that was a n3ds xl


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 16, 2015)

vertabray said:


> 229 but that was a n3ds xl


How is Targhetto working out for you Aussies?  I just heard they are completely pulling out of Canada and closing 130+ stores.


----------



## vertabray (Jan 16, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> How is Targhetto working out for you Aussies?  I just heard they are completely pulling out of Canada and closing 130+ stores.


Still going but doing stupid shit like pulling gta5 off the shelves...long story


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 16, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> How is Targhetto working out for you Aussies? I just heard they are completely pulling out of Canada and closing 130+ stores.


 
Whats Targhetto? Target? I love Target... only place to get Crusty French Bread.....


----------



## Xzi (Jan 16, 2015)

vertabray said:


> Still going but doing stupid shit like pulling gta5 off the shelves...long story


Yeah, Hotline Miami 2 was refused classification in AUS.  Sucks, first one was really great.


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 16, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Whats Targhetto? Target? I love Target... only place to get Crusty French Bread.....


I love them too. Most of the time, except when my credit cards get cancelled becuase they can't secure their systems.  The Super Targets with groceries have awesome sauce selections.


----------



## Timburpton (Jan 16, 2015)

"It won't be long"????

Last time soon and around the corner meant months. I guess it'll be another 2 more months.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 16, 2015)

Welp i guess ill be monitoring this thread now seeing as how i may very well be in the same boat soon looking for a N3DS release, gonna grab a N3DS on launch date here in the US.


----------



## jscjml (Jan 16, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Welp i guess ill be monitoring this thread now seeing as how i may very well be in the same boat soon looking for a N3DS release, gonna grab a N3DS on launch date here in the US.


 
Godspeed on getting a GW exploitable one. I hope all the US N3DS's are like so.


----------



## ucta (Jan 16, 2015)

Timburpton said:


> "It won't be long"????
> 
> Last time soon and around the corner meant months. I guess it'll be another 2 more months.


 
my 2 cents that GW team will release n3ds support right before release of n3ds in europe...otherwise they will just lose money cose ppl will be searching for alternatives like sky3ds(Which supports n3ds now). Would not be a smart move business wise


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 16, 2015)

jscjml said:


> Godspeed on getting a GW exploitable one. I hope all the US N3DS's are like so.


 

Really hoping, ill be returning my 3DS XL i got not too long ago to get it. Hoping GW releases before then. Just hoping its not all in vein.

Edit: I also made a post on the site in my sig stating why the FW would be 9.2 or below


----------



## Azel (Jan 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 16, 2015)

ucta said:


> my 2 cents that GW team will release n3ds support right before release of n3ds in europe...otherwise they will just lose money cose ppl will be searching for alternatives like sky3ds(Which supports n3ds now). Would not be a smart move business wise


 
GW has been losing money to sky3ds for a while now. Every day that GW delays is another potential customer who'll buy sky3ds instead of waiting for GW


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 16, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> GW has been losing money to sky3ds for a while now. Every day that GW delays is another potential customer who'll buy sky3ds instead of waiting for GW


 

People who went with Sky are missing out on all the amazing features of GW, there loss. Patience is a virtue


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 16, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> People who went with Sky are missing out on all the amazing features of GW, there loss. Patients is a virtue


 
If by features you mean waiting, then sure. GW's delay and waiting is so ridiculous even QQ3DS is making fun of them.


----------



## TragicM3LON (Jan 16, 2015)

I think the GW is worth the wait. I own the Sky3DS, and Gateway, and the Gateway's features are just way above the Sky3DS.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 16, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> If by features you mean waiting, then sure. GW's delay and waiting is so ridiculous even QQ3DS is making fun of them.


 

Well considering i am already using my GW i purchased in December on what was my then 7.2 3DS now Downgraded to 4.2 id say it was a worthwhile wait.

Waiting for a N3DS release will be just the same, worth it.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 16, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Well considering i am already using my GW i purchased in December on what was my then 7.2 3DS now Downgraded to 4.2 id say it was a worthwhile wait.
> 
> Waiting for a N3DS release will be just the same, worth it.


 
this thread is for N3DS. No body cares about your old boring regular 3DSs!!!


----------



## TragicM3LON (Jan 16, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> this thread is for N3DS. No body cares about your old boring regular 3DSs!!!


 

I Care .


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 16, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> this thread is for N3DS. No body cares about your old boring regular 3DSs!!!


 

Except ill have one in my hands on release date here in the US, i know the wait for the regular 3DS's and ill know the wait for the N3DS. I am here for the N3DS news anyways 

Edit: I also have a website for any of you that are having trouble waiting: http://www.patience-is-a-virtue.org/


----------



## jscjml (Jan 16, 2015)

Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate is borderline unplayable on a Nintendo 2DS online. Sweet God, the frame drops were terrible. Im lucky to have a N3DS to use.


----------



## TragicM3LON (Jan 16, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Except ill have one in my hands on release date here in the US, i know the wait for the regular 3DS's and ill know the wait for the N3DS. I am here for the N3DS news anyways


 

Ditto, I have the NN3DS though, sold my old 3DS XL for it.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 16, 2015)

jscjml said:


> Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate is borderline unplayable on a Nintendo 2DS online. Sweet God, the frame drops were terrible. Im lucky to have a N3DS to use.


 

One of my favorite things about the N3DS, the speed improvements are so welcome in my world. Downloading 6+ updates for games as well as the ORAS demo took about 2 hours. Cant wait for the speeds x)


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 16, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> One of my favorite things about the N3DS, the speed improvements are so welcome in my world. Downloading 6+ updates for games as well as the ORAS demo took about 2 hours. Cant wait for the speeds x)


 
Yes the only thing I've done with my AUS N3DS is navigate around home menu and just from that, I can tell it's much faster and more responsive


----------



## ucta (Jan 16, 2015)

Once you get your N3Ds on feb 13, you're gonna have to wait "a few days" for GW to release the update. That's just how slow GW is.[/quote]


il better wait for a superrior product rather then going for sky3ds thingy


----------



## dandymanz (Jan 16, 2015)

I think the whole point is that Gateway specially advertised that their product will work on the New 3DS back in Nov'14 but still hasn't released anything for the new owners to use. That's what's making people upset. For the lucky few that get the N3DS released in their regions, they can turn to their local stores for games while waiting. But if your region's from the US, and you got a N3DS from Jap or Aust, then you'll have to import in JP or EU games yourself, which costs more, and has a low or zero resale value when you want to sell it off. Of course, the Sky3DS could be an alternative, but it doesn't have region free like Gateway which is a big turnoff.

To top it off, now the US released date is finally revealed to be less than a month's away. And the Gateway release is still not out. If the US unit does come with firmware 9.2 or lower. The gamers who have imported in their N3DS and been sitting on it these few months must really feel like fools to be holding on to that paperweight all these while.


----------



## bache (Jan 16, 2015)

jscjml said:


> Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate is borderline unplayable on a Nintendo 2DS online. Sweet God, the frame drops were terrible. Im lucky to have a N3DS to use.


 


VeryCrushed said:


> One of my favorite things about the N3DS, the speed improvements are so welcome in my world. Downloading 6+ updates for games as well as the ORAS demo took about 2 hours. Cant wait for the speeds x)


 

Either of you guys tried ORAS on it? When using 3D, it feels like the frames drop lower than my old 3DS .


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 16, 2015)

bache said:


> Either of you guys tried ORAS on it? When using 3D, it feels like the frames drop lower than my old 3DS .


 

That is a problem since X & Y, it should be fixed in the next PKMN game that comes out on the 3DS, id imagine that GameFreak would make use of the New 3DS's power


----------



## bache (Jan 16, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> That is a problem since X & Y, it should be fixed in the next PKMN game that comes out on the 3DS, id imagine that GameFreak would make use of the New 3DS's power


 

Oh I know about the frame drops in X and Y, I just feel like they're worse on the new console than they were on the old one.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 16, 2015)

bache said:


> Oh I know about the frame drops in X and Y, I just feel like they're worse on the new console than they were on the old one.


 

Well i wont know until i get my hands on my N3DS, do you have 3D on? It will be worse if you do.


----------



## bache (Jan 16, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Well i wont know until i get my hands on my N3DS, do you have 3D on? It will be worse if you do.


 

No frame drops when 3D is off, just when it's turned on in battle.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 16, 2015)

bache said:


> No frame drops when 3D is off, just when it's turned on in battle.


Which proves the New 3DS's power: Ran 3D while play MH4G, no frame drops, but a lot of health drop since I tried fighting the Great Jaggi with it on. -_-;


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 16, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Which proves the New 3DS's power: Ran 3D while play MH4G, no frame drops, but a lot of health drop since I tried fighting the Great Jaggi with it on. -_-;


 
It is also proven that playing MH4G is a good way for waiting Gateway update. I played 1 quest (the cooking meat quest) for 20 or 30 minutes, since I am playing while translating.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 16, 2015)

bache said:


> No frame drops when 3D is off, just when it's turned on in battle.


 
Theres just too much thats off with the battles in XY/ORAS sometimes ill get frame drops only while 3D is on, at others it will be with ether 3D on or off. Its just all a bit odd, maybe some programming performance issues?


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 16, 2015)

r5xscn said:


> It is also proven that playing MH4G is a good way for waiting Gateway update. I played 1 quest (the cooking meat quest) for 20 or 30 minutes, since I am playing while translating.


At least you don't have the embarrassment of having died from a Gendrome.
T^T


----------



## ucta (Jan 16, 2015)

Guys some offtopic here but any ideas with what fw n3ds ambassador comes? as im waiting for mine and could not find any info ;(


----------



## s-arash (Jan 16, 2015)

ucta said:


> Guys some offtopic here but any ideas with what fw n3ds ambassador comes? as im waiting for mine and could not find any info ;(


 
its 9.0


----------



## ground (Jan 16, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> To top it off, now the US released date is finally revealed to be less than a month's away. And the Gateway release is still not out. If the US unit does come with firmware 9.2 or lower. The gamers who have imported in their N3DS and been sitting on it these few months must really feel like fools to be holding on to that paperweight all these while.


Nah, i actually dont feel that way. I always thought that the release would be close to the us n3ds release, and so the n3ds us is maybe exploitable, but everybody called me crazy . I still bought a aus n3ds xl just to be sure, and i gladly paid a few dollars more just to be sure. ( and i already play ds games on it). I kinda hope that the us n3ds will still be exploitable as it means more n3ds homebrew probabaly .


----------



## dustmite (Jan 16, 2015)

Gateway! pls. give us 9.2 N3DS users something this week. 
The waiting is unbearable!
Two paperweights are laying here on my table since two month!!


----------



## migles (Jan 16, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Gateway! pls. give us 9.2 N3DS users something this week.
> The waiting is unbearable!
> Two paperweights are laying here on my table since two month!!


 
sure they will care about a red with huge letters text lost on the middle of a thread with 500+ replies


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 16, 2015)

I get the feeling that the GW team only works on weekends. As if it's just a part time job for them. That's why updates takes much time, they sometimes don't answer to mails for several days and releases are often on weekend days (3.0 release was on Sunday). So if there's no release this weekend, don't count on the coming work days.

This is just speculation from me, so don't shoot me if I'm wrong


----------



## bache (Jan 16, 2015)

What will be the quickest way to transfer all of my installed .CIA and saves from my 3DS to my N3DS?


----------



## s-arash (Jan 16, 2015)

bache said:


> What will be the quickest way to transfer all of my installed .CIA and saves from my 3DS to my N3DS?


 
Saves , System Transfer
 CIAs , Wait for gateway to release ultra for n3ds and reinstall them again


----------



## jscjml (Jan 16, 2015)

iirc 3.0 Omega came out on Friday last week, then 3.0.1 came out the day after.



bache said:


> What will be the quickest way to transfer all of my installed .CIA and saves from my 3DS to my N3DS?


 
use SaveDataFiler and export all your savefiles, copy the new folder into the N3DS mSD and import all of them after reinstalling .cia files.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 16, 2015)

Any news on release for N3DS?  Gatewa(y/it) ?


----------



## DiNo29 (Jan 16, 2015)

s-arash said:


> Saves , System Transfer


 
Any other way? (decryption?)
I did the system transfer already, but I started a new game on my old 3DS with the 3.0 gateway update. I'd like to transfer just that save to the N3DS, keeping the rest.


----------



## zergslayer69 (Jan 16, 2015)

Sorry ucta, you can't ask that here, or any reputable site. You have to use google for this one.


----------



## Runehasa (Jan 16, 2015)

Not to sound like an asshole but I hope/bet they are waiting till after February 13th when the consoles hit the rest of the world.  Would honestly make the most sense and bring the exploit to a bigger audience.


----------



## Kracken (Jan 16, 2015)

Runehasa said:


> Not to sound like an asshole but I hope/bet they are waiting till after February 13th when the consoles hit the rest of the world. Would honestly make the most sense and bring the exploit to a bigger audience.


 

Doesn't matter since the US/EU XL's are already manufactured and have whatever FW they have at this point. There have already been unboxing videos made correct?

So if they come with 9.2 fantastic. If not, whatever, nothing can be done.


----------



## ucta (Jan 16, 2015)

Runehasa said:


> Not to sound like an asshole but I hope/bet they are waiting till after February 13th when the consoles hit the rest of the world. Would honestly make the most sense and bring the exploit to a bigger audience.


 
would really make more sense if it will be released before actual release in eu/us


----------



## Nollog (Jan 16, 2015)

Runehasa said:


> Not to sound like an asshole but I hope/bet they are waiting till after February 13th when the consoles hit the rest of the world. Would honestly make the most sense and bring the exploit to a bigger audience.


Why is this a common thought?

As if gamestop employees open every box and update the consoles one-by-one.
Silly notions by silly people.

The consoles shipped according to some sources, in December.
They've got 9.0 or 9.2 at most on them, in all likelihood.


----------



## Mrbaghead (Jan 16, 2015)

Nollog said:


> Why is this a common thought?
> 
> As if gamestop employees open every box and update the consoles one-by-one.
> Silly notions by silly people.
> ...


I agree, I don't understand when someone states oh, Gateway is going to wait till n3DS gets released worldwide. What purpose would that serve? Gateway's exploit only works on 9.2 and lower and waiting for these consoles won't change their exploit in any way shape or form. It's better to have their product out the door.


----------



## Odven (Jan 16, 2015)

So what about that email from weeks ago that promised the release before the 18th of January?  It seems like a likely release date to me.


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 16, 2015)

Odven said:


> So what about that email from weeks ago that promised the release before the 18th of January?  It seems like a likely release date to me.


So will they release it tomorrow? I think the hype will be high tonight.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 16, 2015)

Odven said:


> So what about that email from weeks ago that promised the release before the 18th of January? It seems like a likely release date to me.


 
Wasn't that date for the update which is already delivered?


----------



## Odven (Jan 16, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Wasn't that date for the update which is already delivered?



There wasn't going to be a beta originally, but they wanted the features tested, I'm expecting the full release this weekend.


----------



## DiNo29 (Jan 16, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Wasn't that date for the update which is already delivered?


Yeah but they released it early without N3DS support because ppl were whining too much, if you are optimistic you can assume thiw was the planned date for the "full" update


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 16, 2015)

DiNo29 said:


> Yeah but they released it early without N3DS support because ppl were whining too much, if you are optimistic you can assume thiw was the planned date for the "full" update


If I am not wrong, I have read that they have 3 stage beta. So I doubt the next update is final.


----------



## tatumanu (Jan 16, 2015)

My bet is its coming around the USA and Europe release date for N3DS.
Maybe just around the reports of what firmwares these new batches are.
Hopefully they are trying to get 9.4 suport in the meantime.

Its understandable they wait and work on it but im pissed anyway


----------



## tatumanu (Jan 16, 2015)

r5xscn said:


> If I am not wrong, I have read that they have 3 stage beta. So I doubt the next update is final.


 
Yeah there is still that special something else they teased about.


----------



## DiNo29 (Jan 16, 2015)

I sent an email asking about N3DS release to the Gateway team a few days ago and I just now got an answer, but it's a copy paste of the previous replies :


> Thank you for your patience.
> Give us a few days to check feedback on the new Ultra firmware and we will be
> able to confirm release date for New 3DS. It won't be long.


----------



## Runehasa (Jan 16, 2015)

Mrbaghead said:


> I agree, I don't understand when someone states oh, Gateway is going to wait till n3DS gets released worldwide. What purpose would that serve? Gateway's exploit only works on 9.2 and lower and waiting for these consoles won't change their exploit in any way shape or form. It's better to have their product out the door.


 

We wont know the ins and outs of this exploit.  I know personally I dont want to see the firmware get updated before all of us have a chance to do a system transfer which requires the latest firmware and internet connectivity.


----------



## DiNo29 (Jan 16, 2015)

It's already too late for system transfer, isn't it? Except if the surprise is 9.4 compatibility


----------



## FILM (Jan 16, 2015)

Source


----------



## Runehasa (Jan 16, 2015)

DiNo29 said:


> It's already too late for system transfer, isn't it? Except if the surprise is 9.4 compatibility


 
You can transfer through emunand at version 9.4 that is assuming the new 3ds will be able to boot into a emunand and update to the same version.  Or am I wrong


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 16, 2015)

I heard there was a firmware update for the 3ds in February... for amiibo... Is that incorrect?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 16, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I heard there was a firmware update for the 3ds in February... for amiibo... Is that incorrect?


I heard this as well, it may be a day 1 patch.


----------



## troa11 (Jan 16, 2015)

Runehasa said:


> You can transfer through emunand at version 9.4 that is assuming the new 3ds will be able to boot into a emunand and update to the same version. Or am I wrong


 

In theory not wrong.  I have done Sys to EmuNAND and Emu to EmuNAND but those were between regular and XL 3DSs.  It's possible the N3DS might mess something up about the process; but I don't see it.


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 16, 2015)

DiNo29 said:


> I sent an email asking about N3DS release to the Gateway team a few days ago and I just now got an answer, but it's a copy paste of the previous replies :


 

They said "It won't be long" around November 14th, take of that what you will. 

Either way, either this weekend or next one. Their betas don't last long since they're pretty much final builds 'cept now a lot of people pitched in with support.


----------



## viral777 (Jan 16, 2015)

tonights the night guys.


----------



## Sora Takeuchi (Jan 16, 2015)

viral777 said:


> tonights the night guys.


 
For the release?


----------



## planetarian (Jan 16, 2015)

I swear, if I start seeing countdowns....


...Idunno, I guess I'll facepalm real hard or something. but srsly.


----------



## misterb98 (Jan 16, 2015)

Got an email from gateway today, and in it I got this:

"About N3DS:
Give  us  a  few days to check feedback on the new Ultra firmware and we will be
able to confirm release date for New 3DS. It won't be long."

So, a few days (3-6 days?) for confirmation date (1-2 weeks at most?)

I wouldn't get hyped


----------



## AnkitC (Jan 16, 2015)

misterb98 said:


> Got an email from gateway today, and in it I got this:
> 
> "About N3DS:
> Give us a few days to check feedback on the new Ultra firmware and we will be
> ...


 


That's the most recent cut pasta from GW.  . And it first surfaced on Monday I guess, earlier this week.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 16, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Then I hope my Aussie new 3ds white comes with 9.0


Looks like they all come with 9.0 so far, mine included


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 16, 2015)

So im guessing either gw or garyopa is gna give us a "release window" before the end of the day sunday... which still probably means we wont be using our n3ds' for another 2 weeks


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 16, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> Looks like they all come with 9.0 so far, mine included


 
Mine got delayed (Play-Asia) shipment didnt get it.. They say January 19th.... the wait is killing me,


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 16, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> So im guessing either gw or garyopa is gna give us a "release window" before the end of the day sunday... which still probably means we wont be using our n3ds' for another 2 weeks


 
Speak for yourself. My sky3ds is scheduled to arrive later today. Figured I'm not gonna sit around and wait for gateway forever


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 16, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> Speak for yourself. My sky3ds is scheduled to arrive later today. Figured I'm not gonna sit around and wait for gateway forever


Great Choice to get a Sky3ds.. I have one for myself and one for my wife... I need to get one more for my little girl to play here PAL roms...


----------



## Nollog (Jan 16, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I heard there was a firmware update for the 3ds in February... for amiibo... Is that incorrect?


You heard, in a Nintendo Direct a few days ago, that Smash Bros. Will receive an update in February to use amiibo in game.



DiNo29 said:


> It's already too late for system transfer, isn't it? Except if the surprise is 9.4 compatibility


Yes, it is too late. There's no reason why they'd wait if the launch units launch with <9.3 then the exploit will work, otherwise, the exploit has been closed.* They gain nothing from waiting.*
And they're not going to have another exploit magically that works on 9.4.


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 16, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> Speak for yourself. My sky3ds is scheduled to arrive later today. Figured I'm not gonna sit around and wait for gateway forever


 
My luck my sky3ds would arrive and gateway would release their support like an hour later lol


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 16, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> My luck my sky3ds would arrive and gateway would release their support like an hour later lol


 

hehe i thought the same. But gateway team is so slow, it will never happen, believe me.

And on the same note: my luck and the US/EU N3DS launch consoles will arrive with 9.2 after I spent a fortune on an Aussie one!


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 16, 2015)

I cant wait for the February update when I see "Sky3ds works on 9.5 or 10.0"

That is gonna be a great day... Good chance its blocked... but i think its 50/50


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 16, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I cant wait for the February update when I see "Sky3ds works on 9.5 or 10.0"
> 
> That is gonna be a great day... Good chance its blocked... but i think its 50/50


 

Let's hope not, but even if it does gets blocked soon, It will still gonna run launch games like Majora's Mask, MH4U and probably Xenoblades X as well as the back catalog of 1400 games or so... more than enough for me.

We could always sell it on craigslist the moment that happens and get a gateway,  assuming it will already support N3DS by then


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 16, 2015)

Maybe gateway will release the new exploit with 9.4.0.21 support only for New 3DS 
and maybe, my toaster will be supported to


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 16, 2015)

answer....uhm...when it's done?


----------



## Kracken (Jan 16, 2015)

First got copy/paste response, but emailed back very specifically saying basically that I have an 8.1 N3DS and need to know because I want to buy a gateway.



> We have a solution for 8.1



That was the whole message so take that for whatever it's worth.


----------



## ubergeek77 (Jan 16, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> Maybe gateway will release the new exploit with 9.4.0.21 support only for New 3DS
> and maybe, my toaster will be supported to


 
I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT ONE!!!


----------



## Zidapi (Jan 16, 2015)

FILM said:


> Source


And who the fuck is this OMC guy supposed to be?


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 16, 2015)

Ozmo Modchip or something, he is a reseller of gateway that claims to have inside information or so


----------



## Zidapi (Jan 16, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> Ozmo Modchip or something, he is a reseller of gateway that claims to have inside information or so


Ha! Oh okay, that's where I got my Gateway from. 

He's no insider though, he doesn't know shit. 



			
				OMC said:
			
		

> DS games.
> 
> The blue card works with DS games, but only up to 6.2 or 5.1 or something
> so you would need to downgrade your console (if possible)


From this post doesn't seem very certain about the details of DS support, so I wouldn't call him an expert insider or anything. 

SonyUSA and garyopa are both far more reputable insiders.


----------



## ka_kui (Jan 16, 2015)

The same automatic answer....


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 16, 2015)

Zidapi said:


> Ha! Oh okay, that's where I got my Gateway from.
> 
> He's no insider though, he doesn't know shit.
> 
> ...



Why would anyone discuss 3DS matters on a whirlpool forum lol


----------



## ddo (Jan 16, 2015)

Plan to get a sky3ds next Monday.
Maybe I will buy a Gateway in spring break.


----------



## Malala (Jan 17, 2015)

Why would you buy a gateway and a sky3ds ?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 17, 2015)

Malala said:


> Why would you buy a gateway and a sky3ds ?


 
Incase Gateway doesnt release anything... at least you can play games from your own region... and with cearps region free thing.... Youll be covered..


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 17, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Incase Gateway doesnt release anything... at least you can play games from your own region... and with cearps region free thing.... Youll be covered..


Why not combine both instead of having to carry around so many mSDs? Put all local games on the Sky3DS, and then all non-local region games on the Gateway.


----------



## Swizard (Jan 17, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Why not combine both instead of having to carry around so many mSDs? Put all local games on the Sky3DS, and then all non-local region games on the Gateway.


 
Cause why constantly switch around? Also, if you have 80 dollars to waste on a sky3ds, you might as well waste more money and buy an old 3DSXL with 9.2 or lower


----------



## flashh (Jan 17, 2015)

It's going to be a while guys. If the release was soon we would have got a news update by now.


----------



## Malala (Jan 17, 2015)

Meh, even though I have a gateway I wouldn't can't recommend it to anyone with a n3ds when its team lie about the release window.
Gary said there would be an update this week, but the problem is that unless it's to say the release is here right now it will end up being a date/countdown at best and we all know how ridiculous that would be coming from gateway.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 17, 2015)

Malala said:


> Meh, even though I have a gateway I wouldn't can't recommend it to anyone with a n3ds when its team lie about the release window.
> Gary said there would be an update this week, but the problem is that unless it's to say the release is here right now it will end up being a date/countdown at best and we all know how ridiculous that would be coming from gateway.


Actually, look at the bot reply. They mentioned that they'll finalize the "release date", and not the "update". Hopefully this isn't the case....


----------



## jscjml (Jan 17, 2015)

If it doesnt drop by Sunday the 18th, it wont be for a long while. Atleast thats my assumption.

The software itself is probably done already. They're probably just locking it down so it wont get cloned (which it will in time, i dont see the point in even trying to do this)


----------



## bytor (Jan 17, 2015)

Supergluey said:


> It would seem really silly for Gateway to wait for US Release of N3DS just to confirm their firmware.
> Wouldn't it be best to fix whatever is needed for current N3DS User first, and if anything is changed in the US/Europe Ones to fix those after.
> 
> Unfortunately, I was like many that imported an Australia N3DS XL when I first saw the video of 9.x firmware compatibility.
> ...


 

I absolutely love Face Raiders, a very underrated game imo. Got two puss cats on mine lol, one of which - Mr Rufus Roughpaws - is sadly no longer with us. I miss my big old Ginger Nut.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 17, 2015)

flashh said:


> It's going to be a while guys. If the release was soon we would have got a news update by now.


Not really...


----------



## kheldar (Jan 17, 2015)

jscjml said:


> If it doesnt drop by Sunday the 18th, it wont be for a long while. Atleast thats my assumption.
> 
> The software itself is probably done already. They're probably just locking it down so it wont get cloned (which it will in time, i dont see the point in even trying to do this)


 
Nah last I heard they were having trouble with mii exploit that's why they didn't release it. I think it will be awhile. At least a month.


----------



## Swizard (Jan 17, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Nah last I heard they were having trouble with mii exploit that's why they didn't release it. I think it will be awhile. At least a month.


 
Source? Hate this useless retelling of unsourced info


----------



## kheldar (Jan 17, 2015)

Swizard said:


> Source? Hate this useless retelling of unsourced info


 
*There you go*


----------



## dustmite (Jan 17, 2015)

This whole thing has become a royal PIA. I wish I would have never bought all this things.

I don't give a s*** about mii. Better 80% than nothing.
Why don't they fix it in a second step?


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 17, 2015)

kheldar said:


> *There you go*
> 
> View attachment 14465


Really? I've been waiting for who knows how long so gateway can make sure I keep the fucking mii functionality? REALLY!?


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Jan 17, 2015)

Browser exploit won't work on N3DS 8.1.0-0 (launch JPN fw) but GW told gary they'd support 8.1 so they must have other tricks up their sleeves.
(this version doesn't have the browser app preinstalled at all!)


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Jan 17, 2015)

WoW a super new 3133t browser exploit for people who don't have browsers.
I gotta see this one.
It will be amazin'. Coming 2016!


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 17, 2015)

Hmm, my assumption is they are waiting for a game with 9.0~9.2 update, so users with 8.x can update theirs.


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 17, 2015)

r5xscn said:


> Hmm, my assumption is they are waiting for a game with 9.0~9.2 update, so users with 8.x can update theirs.


 
from some different things ive read over on maxconsole. cart updates dont update the web browser. thats why ppl who have only updated their consoles via carts only are unable to use the gateway go exploit.


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 17, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> from some different things ive read over on maxconsole. cart updates dont update the web browser. thats why ppl who have only updated their consoles via carts only are unable to use the gateway go exploit.


 
I don't know about that, but from Maxconsole:

```
Launch consoles that have never been online cannot access the Web Browser. Use a game cart with 8.1 to update your system and this should be resolved
```
http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_forums/threads/286487-3DS-N3DS-Gateway-Ultra-Guide

Hopefully a gamecart update will fix this.


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 17, 2015)

r5xscn said:


> I don't know about that, but from Maxconsole:
> 
> ```
> Launch consoles that have never been online cannot access the Web Browser. Use a game cart with 8.1 to update your system and this should be resolved
> ...


 

iirc lemanuel made a post about it somewhere.. im still trying to find it though

EDIT: ok so it says hes not sure but from what some user have reported it seems like cart updates do not update the browser

http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...3DS-Gateway-Ultra-Guide?p=1732014#post1732014


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Jan 17, 2015)

yea i check every day for a JPN game with 9.0.0-20J (October 6, 2014), 9.1.0-20J (October 11, 2014) or 9.2.0-20J (October 29, 2014) but no dice so far..
Does anyone know how long it takes for a given update ver. to show up in games due to manufacturing process?
ie: would these show up in games released in october, november? december?

Knowing that 9.3.0-21J was released December 8th..


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 17, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> yea i check every day for a JPN game with 9.0.0-20J (October 6, 2014), 9.1.0-20J (October 11, 2014), 2014) or 9.2.0-20J (October 29, 2014) but no dice so far..
> Does anyone know how long it takes for a given update ver. to show up in games due to manufacturing process?
> ie: would these show up in games released in october, november? december?
> 
> Knowing that 9.3.0-21J was released December 8th..


I have only one thing to say to that:


Spoiler



Soon(TM)


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 17, 2015)

Since there is 9.4 exploit working on the old 3DS, It looks like there will be 9.4 exploit.

Now waiting for a game with 9.0~9.4 update and a New 3DS exploit.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hooray, now we can wait another 2 months while GW works on supporting 9.3+ FW


----------



## omegart (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't think they are waiting for a gamecart with 9.0 update


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 17, 2015)

omegart said:


> I don't think they are waiting for a gamecart with 9.0 update


 
The current question would be how long will they identify and fix some of the current bugs, and I have a feeling that us 2DS users contribute to a bulk of the bugs.

The mSD being unable to be read on the 2DS, is one thing, but when the red cart passes the diagnostic test and the exact same mSD can be used on a 3DS, then it should be a bug.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 17, 2015)

I may wait a little longer for gateway and if they dont release then i will get Sky3DS for my N3DS. I already own 3DS XL + gateway, so for my N3DS Sky3DS would be not such a bad idea.  The gateway needs to be activated each time using internet and that is what I am not looking forward for with my N3DS.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 17, 2015)

lolboy said:


> I may wait a little longer for gateway and if they dont release then i will get Sky3DS for my N3DS. I already own 3DS XL + gateway, so for my N3DS Sky3DS would be not such a bad idea.  The gateway needs to be activated each time using internet and that is what I am not looking forward for with my N3DS.


Were you living in a cave over the past few weeks or what? It's been established that the N3DS is gonna use the QR exploit so no constant Internet connection will be required.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 17, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Were you living in a cave over the past few weeks or what....


 
Kinda 



guitarheroknight said:


> It's been established that the N3DS is gonna use the QR exploit so no constant Internet connection will be required..


By whom?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 17, 2015)

By SonyUSA


----------



## lolboy (Jan 17, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> By SonyUSA



Not so sure who has been living in the cave now..








Is there any news or rumor on how soon is SOON for N3DS Gateway?


----------



## Axido (Jan 17, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Not so sure who has been living in the cave now..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You could still use an Android/iOS app ("Go! Gateway" for example) to trigger the web exploit. That doesn't require the site to be online as it is hosted locally by your phone.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 17, 2015)

Axido said:


> You could still use an Android/iOS app ("Go! Gateway" for example) to trigger the web exploit. That doesn't require the site to be online as it is hosted locally by your phone.


 
I did not know that someone made iOS app for it. Already got Android app, still more work compared to DS profile activation on 4.x


----------



## Kracken (Jan 17, 2015)

I have my N3DS coming from Japan so Ive been worried about the whole 8.1 issue, but GW has very specifically stated that they will support 8.1 and have a "solution" so at this point I will trust what they are saying and assume that even if I get a 8.1 console I wont be left behind. GW has always seemed to deliver what they say they will, just delayed most of the time.


----------



## Fatalanus (Jan 17, 2015)

My 2 cents: GW should really move their asses, because there are a lot of new possibilities for others card, like Sky3DS.. They will loose their place on the scene, just because people will feel fooled with GW's lack of precisions.
And they will deserve it.


----------



## Kugz (Jan 17, 2015)

I have had my card for 2 months, bought it as soon as I saw the Gateway preview video but if there is no release by Monday afternoon when I get paid I'm just going to buy a SKY3DS and put the gateway in storage.

I really cbf waiting now there is a region free option for SKY3DS users. At least that shit 'just works'.


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 17, 2015)

Region free doesnt work yet on N3DS for that Cfw though...


----------



## Axido (Jan 17, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> My 2 cents: GW should really move their asses, because there are a lot of new possibilities for others card, like Sky3DS.. They will loose their place on the scene, just because people will feel fooled with GW's lack of precisions.
> And they will deserve it.


 
How many times has that been said already?
What GW should or shouldn't do is none of your concern. And they probably know what impact their behavior has and I pretty much doubt that in the long run it affects their credibility and sales as much as you believe it to (out of your personal reasons, I assume).
But they also know what impact it would have to give in to the impatient and release something too soon. If you are are fine with unfinished products, buy yourself some Ubisoft games in the meantime, but please let the pros do their work, since this is real work that they are doing. You probably never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Swizard (Jan 17, 2015)

Axido said:


> How many times has that been said already?
> What GW should or shouldn't do is none of your concern. And they probably know what impact their behavior has and I pretty much doubt that in the long run it affects their credibility and sales as much as you believe it to (out of your personal reasons, I assume).
> But they also know what impact it would have to give in to the impatient and release something too soon. If you are are *fine with unfinished products*, buy yourself some Ubisoft games in the meantime, but please let the pros do their work, since this is real work that they are doing. You probably never heard of such a thing.


 
Kind of ironic as this is *exactly* what they already did with the last 2 updates. Seems you probably never read gateways posts.


----------



## Fatalanus (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm just watching the scene, not a part of it. 
It"s pretty easy to understand that new customers will buy preferably another card, as they are updating often.. I mean if people take some infos before the buy, they will probably ask themselves: "Oh, maybe I'll not wait for months and months because I want to play as fast as possible"... It seems legit to me. 
After, we will see what will happen in the future! Also I really believe that put a video 2 months before an update showing a N3DS working with GW and release the update... WITHOUT IT!  ah ah ah honestly this is one of the most awesome joke I've seen in my whole life. this is THE Troll. The only one!  ah ah ah ah!


----------



## greeeed (Jan 17, 2015)

Swizard said:


> Kind of ironic as this is *exactly* what they already did with the last 2 updates. Seems you probably never read gateways posts.


You mean open Beta which many people beg them for it?


----------



## Swizard (Jan 17, 2015)

greeeed said:


> You mean open Beta which many people beg them for it?


 
Yea, people don't mind an unfinished product or beta all that much. Those that do skip it and wait for the actual release.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 17, 2015)

I wish someone would adapt that APP to Windows Phone as well


----------



## Axido (Jan 17, 2015)

Swizard said:


> Kind of ironic as this is *exactly* what they already did with the last 2 updates. Seems you probably never read gateways posts.


 
Maybe you don't understand the meaning of these updates. They were never intended to be released, until some idio... less patient people started getting angry (whilst life offered them a lot more than waiting for something that takes its time, no matter what). Did anyone of those learn anything from that? Like for example "Don't make someone rush something, as it won't be satisfying in its current state"? Doesn't seem like that to me.

So, if you don't grab the chance to do something completely different until GW has finished everything, it's just your own fault.
Keep yourself busy with a Humble Bundle or do something that's actually productive. That would also make you feel better about this whole situation. If you prefer to be unsatisfied, well, then I assume that this is what makes your life enjoyable. Or you are just wasting your lifetime without even knowing.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Jan 17, 2015)

Most people's reaction to the wait for N3DS, first 3 seconds of this video:


----------



## satel (Jan 17, 2015)

*Latest Post by garyopa:*​​

> *I am getting there, just getting back into the 'scene' groove, I should have some New 3DS news early next week.*





> ​​*This week been hell, I had to move my office into a new building on Monday, and then on Tuesday we had an 5.0 earthquake, followed by two almost as large aftershocks, and lost all my power/internet/water until late last night, lucky no damage to my building or barrio, just some deaths in the saltmines.*​​*Now catching up to all my emails and PM's and all the crazy whining posts I have missed reading.*​​*Stay Tuned.*​


​


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 17, 2015)

On to the next week then


----------



## nosignaldetected (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm really not fussed with waiting. The 3.0 update proved Gateway were not bullshitting us - I have full faith now in them delivering an excellent high level of standards update for the N3DS.


----------



## Aman27deep (Jan 17, 2015)

Well, I'll be gone tomorrow and by the time I return on the 28th - I surely hope we have ourselves a working hack!


----------



## bytor (Jan 17, 2015)

nosignaldetected said:


> I'm really not fussed with waiting. The 3.0 update proved Gateway were not bullshitting us - I have full faith now in them delivering an excellent high level of standards update for the N3DS.


 

This ^^^

Also going to be interesting to see whether Gateway can play and backup New 3DS exclusive games such as Xenoblade Chronicles when they're eventually released. Hope so, but if not then I'll be fine with just being able to play old 3DS games.


----------



## justln (Jan 17, 2015)

satel said:


> *Latest Post by garyopa:*​​*I am getting there, just getting back into the 'scene' groove, I should have some New 3DS news early next week.*​​


 
So... Early next month?


----------



## satel (Jan 17, 2015)

justln said:


> So... Early next month?


 

no body is going to tell you for sure when it will be released not even the gateway team,you'll just have to Wait & Hope.


----------



## troa11 (Jan 17, 2015)

satel said:


> no body is going to tell you for sure when it will be released not even the gateway team,you'll just have to Wait & *Hype*.


 

Fixed that for you.


----------



## satel (Jan 17, 2015)

troa11 said:


> Fixed that for you.


 

lol Hype is dead to be honest,many people are now considering buying the now region free SKY3DS even though they own a gateway.


----------



## memomo (Jan 17, 2015)

Soon


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 17, 2015)

Only us N3DS owners are left frustrated as none of the new exploits work for us (yet?)


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Jan 17, 2015)

satel said:


> lol Hype is dead to be honest,many people are now considering buying the now region free SKY3DS even though they own a gateway.


I actually did too for a split-second but what if the exploit will get fixed in 9.5 (it will) and the first games that require this firmware are out, you want to play them, need a patch to go online in game X etc? Welp.

As long as the N3DS support will offer EmuNAND that's still the way to go right now.


----------



## Axido (Jan 17, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> Only us N3DS owners are left frustrated as none of the new exploits work for us (yet?)


 
Yet!

You should thank all the ones who couldn't wait. Maybe N3DS support would have been released faster if Team GW wasn't forced to release a beta to silence a few of their customers.


----------



## Kracken (Jan 17, 2015)

Axido said:


> Yet!
> 
> You should thank all the ones who couldn't wait. Maybe N3DS support would have been released faster if Team GW wasn't forced to release a beta to silence a few of their customers.


 

They need to compete. They aren't doing all of this to silence customers or anything. This is all financial. Every day they take means someone chooses a competitor and one less GW sale. It is in there best interest to work fast and get updates out as soon as possible.


----------



## mordorer (Jan 17, 2015)

If gateway team releases this new exploit before the eu-USA n3ds release date, we could pre order the gateway flashcart and have it before the release!


----------



## troa11 (Jan 17, 2015)

satel said:


> lol Hype is dead to be honest,many people are now considering buying the now region free SKY3DS even though they own a gateway.


 

Yeah I know the hype is basically dead.  Even my own is gone, I was trying to restart it.

At any rate, Sky won't help N3DS owners any more than it used to right?   Smea's RegionThree release doesn't work on N3DS either, since it uses the GW website payload.  

I mean, I got a Sky with my N3DS so I'd be able to use it while I waited on GW, but I'd much rather have my games installed and have my eshop titles and be able to mess with the saves more.  But in the meantime I can keep glitch-running OoT3D or use either of my regular 3DSs


----------



## flashh (Jan 17, 2015)

The best way to start hype is with a simple timer!

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=26400117T00&p0=:&msg=Gateway+N3DS+Support


----------



## s-arash (Jan 17, 2015)

flashh said:


> The best way to start hype is with a simple timer!
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=26400117T00&p0=:&msg=Gateway N3DS Support


 
thats the gateway team members fossils release date


----------



## Axido (Jan 17, 2015)

Kracken said:


> They need to compete. They aren't doing all of this to silence customers or anything. This is all financial. Every day they take means someone chooses a competitor and one less GW sale. It is in there best interest to work fast and get updates out as soon as possible.


 
They don't need to do anything. When do you get that? Not everyone is interested in every last buck he or she can make. One example: Unlike most of the modern Youtube community I make videos for fun, not for a living (even though I monetize my videos and get a few bucks out of it, which isn't very much). If I wanted to I could screw all my morals and become rich by only showing what the people want to see, sacrificing what I really would like to show instead. But I'm cool with having a minority of nearly 4k subs that really understand my passion.
Gateway of course is a different kind, because they make money out of their product big time. But what if these guys are just as easy to please as me? I mean, look at people like Smealum or Dark_Alex (you know, PSP scene and stuff). These guys contribute without the intention of even getting paid for that. And if Team Gateway is just a little bit like them and fine with what they already got, giving us even more features to ensure a stable (opposed to a maximum) income, that's an honorable way of life. All of their releases that were not being called "Beta" didn't have major bugs, even the betas were not harmful. With the last update Team GW even allowed for piracy without buying their product. In their next update they'll probably do the same for the N3DS (assuming emuNAND will be supported). And who of the kiddies complaining about not being able to spend their goddamn time with something else will thank them for that? They contributed more than any other company in this business and people are still whiny about what they are about to contribute. You might be better off letting them make their own marketing decisions, even if they are not your own.


----------



## Nollog (Jan 17, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> yea i check every day for a JPN game with 9.0.0-20J (October 6, 2014), 9.1.0-20J (October 11, 2014) or 9.2.0-20J (October 29, 2014) but no dice so far..
> Does anyone know how long it takes for a given update ver. to show up in games due to manufacturing process?
> ie: would these show up in games released in october, november? december?
> 
> Knowing that 9.3.0-21J was released December 8th..


Games that require some extra functions to work like save encryption will ship with 8.1 - MH4G/U for example.
Games that Nintendo just want to ship with an update will likely ship with 9.4 or higher.

That's my assumption at least.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 17, 2015)

Reading the comments and laughing my ass off  GW will deliver sooner or later and everyone will be happy. Or will they? All in all Im waiting for the 13th for the EU release of the N3DS and praying to sweet baby Jesus that they will come with 9.2 or bellow.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 17, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Reading the comments and laughing my ass off  GW will deliver sooner or later and everyone will be happy. Or will they? All in all Im waiting for the 13th for the EU release of the N3DS and praying to sweet baby Jesus that they will come with 9.2 or bellow.


 
if it supports emunand  and  MM news3ds features are working i will be happy , if it supports other exclusive new3ds titles like MH
i will be even happier


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 17, 2015)

weatMod said:


> if it supports emunand and MM news3ds features are working i will be happy , if it supports other exclusive new3ds titles like MH
> i will be even happier


 
I'm worried about this too. In the GW video showing New3DS support, they didn't actually use the c-stick at all. I wish they had played smash a bit using the cstick


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 17, 2015)

weatMod said:


> if it supports emunand and MM news3ds features are working i will be happy , if it supports other exclusive new3ds titles like MH
> i will be even happier


SonyUSA actually said that at the time he got his closed beta QR exploit he/she didnt have the emunand feature, but that was a strictly closed beta. I would think that theyre taking this long for a working emunand but who knows?


----------



## super waluigi (Jan 18, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> I'm worried about this too. In the GW video showing New3DS support, they didn't actually use the c-stick at all. I wish they had played smash a bit using the cstick


They did show Smash loading up though, and it had the faster loading time that it should have when played on a New 3DS.  So games should recognize being played on a New 3DS thankfully.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

super waluigi said:


> They did show Smash loading up though, and it had the faster loading time that it should have when played on a New 3DS. So games should recognize being played on a New 3DS thankfully.


 
Yeah i hope so. I think the cstick and the two new triggers will make a lot of games easier to control for me


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

satel said:


> *Latest Post by garyopa:*​​​​


 
I wonder what the "news" is. I like how we're given just "news" and not the actual update


----------



## insidestraight (Jan 18, 2015)

Anyone in Australia want to buy my Gateway? Unopened / Unused - $60 with free express post. Not kidding, send me a PM. Over the wait...


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 18, 2015)

insidestraight said:


> Anyone in Australia want to buy my Gateway? Unopened / Unused - $60 with free express post. Not kidding, send me a PM. Over the wait...


 
I got Sky3ds... ill offer 30 bucks for it though...

Buyers Market​


----------



## Yabbie (Jan 18, 2015)

i asked how it was going with support for N3DS and got the bot reply " Thanks, we will let you know if/once beta testing is needed. "


----------



## Aymericard (Jan 18, 2015)

Hope we'll be able to play Xenoblade Chronicles omg


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 18, 2015)

If you think GW is in it for the money and you still went bought there product than your the dumbass.


----------



## andre104623 (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't think gateway was able to fix the mii exploit and have abandoned the new 3ds support. I have given up hope and I have a 4.5 3ds with gateway and a New3ds 8.1 with QQ3ds and it will a long long time if ever to see gateways new3ds support Why? you ask well since everyone will be buying sky3ds/qq3ds/r5 gateway has failed and no longer will need to support new 3ds because there will be no money to make


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 18, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> If you think GW is in it for the money and you still went bought there product than your the dumbass.


 


Uh, Gateway is in it for the money, as is any business, dood!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 18, 2015)

andre104623 said:


> I don't think gateway was able to fix the mii exploit and have abandoned the new 3ds support. I have given up hope and I have a 4.5 3ds with gateway and a New3ds 8.1 with QQ3ds and it will a long long time if ever to see gateways new3ds support Why? you ask well since everyone will be buying sky3ds/qq3ds/r5 gateway has failed and no longer will need to support new 3ds because there will be no money to make


The 3.0 update was released like last week. Wait a few more months, then start complaining again


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2015)

andre104623 said:


> I don't think gateway was able to fix the mii exploit and have abandoned the new 3ds support. I have given up hope and I have a 4.5 3ds with gateway and a New3ds 8.1 with QQ3ds and it will a long long time if ever to see gateways new3ds support Why? you ask well since everyone will be buying sky3ds/qq3ds/r5 gateway has failed and no longer will need to support new 3ds because there will be no money to make


 

They have a video of it working on new 3ds... So whatever reason they are not releasing what they have now it is probably because they are still working on fixing "things"


----------



## viral777 (Jan 18, 2015)

json said:


> They have a video of it working on new 3ds... So whatever reason they are not releasing what they have now it is probably because they are still working on fixing "things"


 
dude, your nipples are huge.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 18, 2015)

viral777 said:


> dude, your nipples are huge.


 


1) That's not really him
2) That's the first thing I've ever said to the "dude" haha!


----------



## Kugz (Jan 18, 2015)

json said:


> They have a video of it working on new 3ds... So whatever reason they are not releasing what they have now it is probably because they are still working on fixing "things"


 
People are pissed off because all the advertising for the 9.2 release has included the New 3DS, including the video of it working 7 weeks ago. What we didn't know is that the entry-point for the 3DS and N3DS (and partly the 2DS) would be different and would be a staggered release.

We're not getting told anything by the Gateway team. They haven't said to us that they're having trouble with the N3DS exploit or having to fix bugs/additional testing. We're left with what small clues Garyopa gives us or what conspiracies the 3DS community comes up with.

I understand that Gateway released their exploit to their larger customer base, the 3DS users; but there are a lot of people who traded in their old consoles for the N3DS, sold their old consoles or spent a crap tonne of money importing their N3DS to be told 'Yeah give us a few more days and we'll have news™".


----------



## dustmite (Jan 18, 2015)

I think Gateway should put a little bit more effort in how they communicate with us -
the new customers and N3DS users. 
We are the ones who are waiting for the longest time. Nearly 2 month, and no end in sight.

Also there was no new beta at the end of this week, as promised by garyopa. 

Its a pain.


----------



## koziakauzu (Jan 18, 2015)

I wish they coukd at least tell us what is working, what is not, without being specific or technical, just to let people understand why they have to wait. Complete silence is annoying, but it seems to be the way to do things in awaited device hacks communities...


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> Uh, Gateway is in it for the money, as is any business, dood!


 

Then sell your shit and move on to some other system. No need to be here complaining about waiting. Tons of other people are waiting, even I have a N3DS that needs some GW lovin but my 3DS XL gets it all. You don't see my N3DS trying to shove itself down my throat, its sitting pretty in its box.



koziakauzu said:


> I wish they coukd at least tell us what is working, what is not, without being specific or technical, just to let people understand why they have to wait. Complete silence is annoying, but it seems to be the way to do things in awaited device hacks communities...


 

They did say whats working and whats not, its working for 3DS/3DSXL in beta's and 2DS as well ( still buggy ), N3DS/3DSLL is not working properly on beta's so there won't be a beta release.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 18, 2015)

I really wish they get this working on N3ds... I have a bunch of retail games that will be useless to my daughter unless we keep her 3dsXL... shes not gonna wanna play it after she begged me for the white new 3ds.. Ill have to talk her into starting over Tomodachi Life.. but shes got over 100 hours into it..


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 18, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Then sell your shit and move on to some other system. No need to be here complaining about waiting. Tons of other people are waiting, even I have a N3DS that needs some GW lovin but my 3DS XL gets it all. You don't see my N3DS trying to shove itself down my throat, its sitting pretty in its box.


 
I'm not complaining...?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 18, 2015)

Febrary 13th.
Mark my words  (c) Phantom_User


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 18, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Febrary 13th.
> Mark my words  (c) Phantom_User


 
What time so I can set my watch


----------



## lolboy (Jan 18, 2015)

I dont understand gateway, always the same shit. They should just tell us date, does not matter how far in the future because that way some of us can decide if its worth getting alternative like sky3ds or qq3ds. The problem is now that we dont know shit. It would kinda suck if we buy sky3ds and the next day gateway could release.


----------



## Multiboy2k (Jan 18, 2015)

Kugz said:


> People are pissed off because all the advertising for the 9.2 release has included the New 3DS, including the video of it working 7 weeks ago. What we didn't know is that the entry-point for the 3DS and N3DS (and partly the 2DS) would be different and would be a staggered release.
> 
> We're not getting told anything by the Gateway team. They haven't said to us that they're having trouble with the N3DS exploit or having to fix bugs/additional testing. We're left with what small clues Garyopa gives us or what conspiracies the 3DS community comes up with.
> 
> I understand that Gateway released their exploit to their larger customer base, the 3DS users; but there are a lot of people who traded in their old consoles for the N3DS, sold their old consoles or spent a crap tonne of money importing their N3DS to be told 'Yeah give us a few more days and we'll have news™".


*^^^THIS THIS THIS^^^.*

This is the reason im tilted at GW. This whole post sums it up neatly.  It cost me close to $400 importing NN3DS Australian version + Gateway + Shipping/Taxes and Import taxes.
All of this was based on their video showing them playing games on a *NEW NINTENDO 3DS UNIT.  *And, never at any point in the video or otherwise did they say that this would be a 'beta' or staggered
release. We were led to believe that this thing would be full-on working right out the door.  Then, it finally arrives as 'UlTra!!' and it's buggy as hell with all kinds of limitations and it only works on old 3DS units that even Nintendo themselves are no longer making.  It was an insult.

Meanwhile, you got hoards of 12 year olds attacking the one product that actually works (Sky3ds)! 
The fanboyism is all based on what Gateway WAS, not on what it actually IS now. 
What GW is now is a half-product that needs internet access to activate, works only on older units, and has managed to spearhead many topics on this very site about people having a wide range of
serious issues getting it to work. These are facts. Not conjecture of what 'will be' tomorrow. 

*goes back to playing MH4 on my Sky3DS  9.4.021 fw 3DS XL unit*


----------



## Kugz (Jan 18, 2015)

Multiboy2k said:


> *^^^THIS THIS THIS^^^.*
> 
> This is the reason im tilted at GW. This whole post sums it up neatly. It cost me close to $400 importing NN3DS Australian version + Gateway + Shipping/Taxes and Import taxes.
> All of this was based on their video showing them playing games on a *NEW NINTENDO 3DS UNIT. *And, never at any point in the video or otherwise did they say that this would be a 'beta' or staggered
> ...


 

I think a bad move for them was releasing it at the END of the school holiday period. You've got a tonne of people taking breaks from high-school/work/university with nothing to do... every... day... waking up, hoping to see their bloody RSS feed app on their phone went off while they were asleep


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 18, 2015)

Multiboy2k said:


> *^^^THIS THIS THIS^^^.*
> 
> This is the reason im tilted at GW. This whole post sums it up neatly. It cost me close to $400 importing NN3DS Australian version + Gateway + Shipping/Taxes and Import taxes.
> All of this was based on their video showing them playing games on a *NEW NINTENDO 3DS UNIT. *And, never at any point in the video or otherwise did they say that this would be a 'beta' or staggered
> ...


 
Dude, it's literally been a week since Gateway released 3.0. 7 days. Everyone in here is freaking out over nothing. I said the same thing in the last thread and the same thing now, they said it will come within this week or the next week, and I seriously doubt they will be pushing it any further. Things happen, and if they were to release now we'd get something like what we have with the 2DS, a half-broken product which was released too early and only barely works. I'd rather wait for proper N3DS support than have it arrive too early and have to wait more with something which barely works.


----------



## justln (Jan 18, 2015)

Multiboy2k said:


> *^^^THIS THIS THIS^^^.*
> 
> This is the reason im tilted at GW. This whole post sums it up neatly. It cost me close to $400 importing NN3DS Australian version + Gateway + Shipping/Taxes and Import taxes.
> All of this was based on their video showing them playing games on a *NEW NINTENDO 3DS UNIT. *And, never at any point in the video or otherwise did they say that this would be a 'beta' or staggered
> ...


 

You should buy products based on what they can do NOW, not blame others for advertising a feature that isn't available. Guess you must be one of those people who buy tons of Early Access games and complain they aren't complete. 

Sell off your Gateway if you don't want to deal with waiting, nobody is stopping you.


----------



## Azel (Jan 18, 2015)

My 2 cents :
they've had the N3DS exploit working for weeks(well since November really) , now they see everybody reversion their shit, they need that exclusivity for feb13th. they will spend a month desperately protecting their stuff, probably for nothing. (since it'll reversed a week after their release)

Meanwhile, their stalling their customers, who actually did support them. 
</my2cents)


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 18, 2015)

Azel said:


> My 2 cents :
> they've had the N3DS exploit working for weeks(well since November really) , now they see everybody reversion their shit, they need that exclusivity for feb13th. they will spend a month desperately protecting their stuff, probably for nothing. (since it'll reversed a week after their release)
> 
> Meanwhile, their stalling their customers, who actually did support them.
> </my2cents)


 
Doubt it, they hardly changed anything in terms of obfuscation with 3.0, so unless they have some weird other codebase they've been working real hard on, they're probably just making 100% certain this release for N3DS is actually stable and works offline.


----------



## Azel (Jan 18, 2015)

Well, I hope you're right.


----------



## s-arash (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Azel (Jan 18, 2015)

strengthening their security or not, I still think it's in their be interest (money wise, because if they release now, they'll be hack before N3DS launch, and that their last big edge on everybody (at least for now) ) to tease and stall N3DS support until NA/EU new 3DS launch. 
I hear the argument of ppl selling their Gateway and switching to Sky3DS and clones but I know I won't and I'm clearly not the only one. (not to mention a lot of ppl are saying or "threatening" they will and actually won't)


----------



## HEX1GON (Jan 18, 2015)

Azel said:


> strengthening their security or not, I still think it's in their be interest (money wise, because if they release now, they'll be hack before N3DS launch, and that their last big edge on everybody (at least for now) ) to tease and stall N3DS support until NA/EU new 3DS launch.
> I hear the argument of ppl selling their Gateway and switching to Sky3DS and clones but I know I won't and I'm clearly not the only one. (not to mention a lot of ppl are saying or "threatening" they will and actually won't)


 

They do that because there's lack of communication. They don't really say what/how much progress is done. They just keep saying "soon", "nearly there" etc etc. So new customers may think that it will never happen. Which it could.. That comes with being an early adopter for any product really.


----------



## insidestraight (Jan 18, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I got Sky3ds... ill offer 30 bucks for it though...
> 
> Buyers Market​


 

Don't tempt me...


----------



## Kugz (Jan 18, 2015)

insidestraight said:


> Don't tempt me...


 

Where abouts in AUS do you live?


----------



## Nollog (Jan 18, 2015)

I like skimming these threads because:
Person 1 - I don't like waiting :'(
Person 2 - Here's a list of things GateWay never said >.<
Person 3 - wizzawozza


----------



## Rokkubro (Jan 18, 2015)

insidestraight said:


> Don't tempt me...


How about... 45 bucks hmm?


----------



## incrediblestone (Jan 18, 2015)

Is this the new Hype Train?


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow.. So history does repeat itself..


----------



## Sonicx64 (Jan 18, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> Wow.. So history does repeat itself..


At least this time I can use my Gateway card while I'm waiting.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 18, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> Wow.. So history does repeat itself..


Yo!

Welcome back to the sinking train. We kinda have trouble trying to seal up the leaks, and the new design is barely done. We've only managed to do the hull.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 18, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> Wow.. So history does repeat itself..



Not just a history...a very dark one.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 18, 2015)

insidestraight said:


> Don't tempt me...


 
We have these pawn shop shows here in America.... You have to give a low price first...

On January first i haggled a DSi down to 15 bucks out the door. yeah, it had some problems with the screen.. some burned in image and scratches.. nothing major that would keep it from playing games.. or Pokemon.. and it worked perfectly...

Im a good negotiator


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 18, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Not just a history...a very dark one.


Didn't mean it as 'story'  But you're right either way.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Dude, it's literally been a week since Gateway released 3.0. 7 days. Everyone in here is freaking out over nothing. I said the same thing in the last thread and the same thing now, they said it will come within this week or the next week, and I seriously doubt they will be pushing it any further. Things happen, and if they were to release now we'd get something like what we have with the 2DS, a half-broken product which was released too early and only barely works. I'd rather wait for proper N3DS support than have it arrive too early and have to wait more with something which barely works.


 
garyopa did say something was supposed to come this week -- that is not gonna happen

now he says there will be NEWS coming early next week. Note that it's just news, not even the actual update. Who knows, maybe the news will be "We're working on N3DS support! Be patient and it'll come soon!"

Also anything GW says about release dates is not meaningful. It's either too vague or just an attempt at making customers happy for the time being


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm ok with at least getting some news next week, so we know where we stand. Right now it's a complete darkness, we have no clue as to when the update will release. Getting a more precise estimate will surely help people decide which console / flash cart to get , if they're still on the fence of course.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 18, 2015)

You people can never be happy. Can you?


----------



## ground (Jan 18, 2015)

Azel said:


> My 2 cents :
> they've had the N3DS exploit working for weeks(well since November really) , now they see everybody reversion their shit, they need that exclusivity for feb13th. they will spend a month desperately protecting their stuff, probably for nothing. (since it'll reversed a week after their release)
> 
> Meanwhile, their stalling their customers, who actually did support them.
> </my2cents)


mwah, i jsut think their mii functionallity is really broken (and i dont know if it affect some games), so they have to redirect the whole exploit for the N3DS, or find a way to "reinstall"the ds exploit.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 18, 2015)

ground said:


> mwah, i jsut think their mii functionallity is really broken (and i dont know if it affect some games), so they have to redirect the whole exploit for the N3DS, or find a way to "reinstall"the ds exploit.


CFW with custom drivers for N3DS plus compatability for Gateway?


----------



## jscjml (Jan 18, 2015)

Damn. Woke up to no update.

Pack your bags folks, its not coming out anytime soon. Seriously.

if Sky3DS Region Free worked for the New 3DS i would order one. But Gateway knows some of us are stuck in a situation where only their product can remedy it, so that could be why they're holding it back.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 18, 2015)

jscjml said:


> Damn. Woke up to no update.
> 
> Pack your bags folks, its not coming out anytime soon. Seriously.
> 
> if Sky3DS Region Free worked for the New 3DS i would order one. But Gateway knows some of us are stuck in a situation where only their product can remedy it, so that could be why they're holding it back.


Yeah I guess Ill have to get a sky 3d in February. I hope I'm wrong but I feel like this update could drag for quite some time, even months


----------



## jscjml (Jan 18, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> Yeah I guess Ill have to get a sky 3d in February. I hope I'm wrong but I feel like this update could drag for quite some time, even months


 
They've already gotten MOST of their users with the beta update (Which surprisingly leaves 2DS users in the dust) but i suppose they dont care. 3DS/XL get a working version while 2DS gets an nonfunctional version without .cia's (.3ds/.3dz dont work on the 2DS).

that being the case, i can see why they dont care anymore and will be willing to have a "whatever" attitude towards any more updates. Do you think people actually care about Mii Maker?

Mii Maker, or games? Who wouldnt choose the latter? common sense.


----------



## ground (Jan 18, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> CFW with custom drivers for N3DS plus compatability for Gateway?


how is a cfw involved in this?
I don´t know much about the old ds exploit, but maybe they are trying to launch the gw exploit and install the old system settings app or services (or whatever is responsible for the mset exploit) with a higher fw version.  But that is just me thinking, and probably it doesn´t work that way


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 18, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> Yeah I guess Ill have to get a sky 3d in February. I hope I'm wrong but I feel like this update could drag for quite some time, even months


I'm with you. I'll give them ~10 days before n3ds release before I buy my QQ3DS.


Not willing to wait that long since my Zelda XL has become a corpse after it was updated. No will to play my cart games after losing everything


----------



## lolboy (Jan 18, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> You people can never be happy. Can you?



Our happyniss is in the hand of gateway at the moment


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 18, 2015)

So I know garyopas last 48 hr prediction/hint was not quite accurate... But at the bottom of this post he claims n3ds support will be released before Feb 13

"there is very good chance the first wave of NEW 3DS coming to your North America store shelves next month will be shipping with firmware between 9.0 to 9.2, so everyone will be finally able to enjoy their updated Gateway Ultra 3DS flashcarts by then"

http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...Nintendo-3DS-XL-Launches-in-the-U-S-on-Feb-13


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 18, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> So I know garyopas last 48 hr prediction/hint was not quite accurate... But at the bottom of this post he claims n3ds support will be released before Feb 13
> 
> "there is very good chance the first wave of NEW 3DS coming to your North America store shelves next month will be shipping with firmware between 9.0 to 9.2, so everyone will be finally able to enjoy their updated Gateway Ultra 3DS flashcarts by then"
> 
> http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...Nintendo-3DS-XL-Launches-in-the-U-S-on-Feb-13


way to drive traffic.....hide hints in random articles....sneaky bugger


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 18, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I'm with you. I'll give them ~10 days before n3ds release before I buy my QQ3DS.
> 
> 
> Not willing to wait that long since my Zelda XL has become a corpse after it was updated. No will to play my cart games after losing everything


Buying a qq3ds is another posiibility. I have to contrasts prices, but this is getting ridiculous, at this point it looks like they are not going to inform us anymore like jscjml said. Garyopa has disappeared and he was the only semi reliable source we have had until now, its like he doesn't want to reply anymore messages or posts because he knows an estimate release date, and this time its not around the corner by any damn means.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 18, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> Buying a qq3ds is another posiibility. I have to contrasts prices, but this is getting ridiculous, at this point it looks like they are not going to inform us anymore like jscjml said. Garyopa has disappeared and he was the only semi reliable source we have had until now, its like he doesn't want to reply anymore messages or posts because he knows an estimate release date, and this time its not around the corner by any damn means.


QQ3DS is just a Sky3DS clone with a cheap r4 in the bundle.
If you're going to go _that_ way, at least get a Sky


----------



## jscjml (Jan 18, 2015)

QQ3DS is region free for the New Nintendo 3DS? I never saw that. I think im gonna grab one next paycheck. Keep the gayway for the 2DS and its buggy as hell FW.

edit: wait, i suppose they added that after regionthree came out. but that doesnt work with the new 3ds?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 18, 2015)

jscjml said:


> QQ3DS is region free for the New Nintendo 3DS? I never saw that. I think im gonna grab one next paycheck. Keep the gayway for the 2DS and its buggy as hell FW.
> 
> edit: wait, i suppose they added that after regionthree came out. but that doesnt work with the new 3ds?


yea, they just put that up after regionthree was released lol. old 3DS only.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 18, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> Buying a qq3ds is another posiibility. I have to contrasts prices, but this is getting ridiculous, at this point it looks like they are not going to inform us anymore like jscjml said. Garyopa has disappeared and he was the only semi reliable source we have had until now, its like he doesn't want to reply anymore messages or posts because he knows an estimate release date, and this time its not around the corner by any damn means.


Yep, well I personally am getting the qq3ds as a half joke, half price. We don't want tommy to be right  and I need that exquisite plastic packaging. I mean, in the end, it's the sky3ds, with the sticker replaced. 

Not too worried about Gary. I'm more worried about gw. They haven't posted anything since, which could mean tomorrow, next week, or next month lol.


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 18, 2015)

Maaan. Now I know how the people on the other side of the fence felt like. Hang in there guys. Gateway will pull through, it might take a while, but they will.


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 18, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> way to drive traffic.....hide hints in random articles....sneaky bugger


Yeah I've basically been stalking every post he makes on both of these sites lmao


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 18, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> Maaan. Now I know how the people on the other side of the fence felt like. Hang in there guys. Gateway will pull through, it might take a while, but they will.


Haha, indeed.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 18, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> QQ3DS is just a Sky3DS clone with a cheap r4 in the bundle.
> If you're going to go _that_ way, at least get a Sky


I'm still considering it, I'm going to wait a little more but not forever or soon Gateway TM style  I know that they are the same thing (sky qq3ds) but here in Spain the sky with the blue button is pretty damn expensive, therefore if I end up join the dark side I have to compare prices.


----------



## Swizard (Jan 18, 2015)

garyopa said:
			
		

> Finally got around to posting the official big 'N' PR announcement: http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_forums/threads/286933-New-Nintendo-3DS-XL-Launches-in-the-U-S-on-Feb-13
> Could not do it last week, as sadly it happen a day after our 5.0 earthquake, and didn't get the power/internet/ poles back up on street until Friday, and now just catching up on all the news.
> 
> So far it seems that NEW 3DS shipping to the usa at least the first big batch to fill all the store shelves will be firmware either 9.0 or 9.2 so everyone will be in luck soon with playing on their Gateway Ultra v3.0 NEW 3DS.
> ...


Source


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 18, 2015)

Swizard said:


> Source


 
ill belieb it when i see it...


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 18, 2015)

Next week is just around the corner guys...


----------



## Isle41 (Jan 18, 2015)

As soon as SuperCard announces they support the N3DS, Gateway will release a beta.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 18, 2015)

Gateway is like the WWE in terms of the quality of the product they release. When they have competition, they will rise and rise and put out a better product, like with WWE vs WCW..

Well, Gateway is turning into TNA.

Sky3ds is the real world wide leader in gaming entertainment.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 18, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Gateway is like the WWE in terms of the quality of the product they release. When they have competition, they will rise and rise and put out a better product, like with WWE vs WCW..
> 
> Well, Gateway is turning into TNA.
> 
> Sky3ds is the real world wide leader in gaming entertainment.


PagaN, is that you?


----------



## Xenophy (Jan 18, 2015)

dunno how u all think guys, but it might just make sense to wait more... Since the release of NA and EU N3DS is just around the corner... (tm ed by gateway)
So I think thats why they would wait still... 



2Hack said:


> Yep, well I personally am getting the qq3ds as a half joke, half price. We don't want tommy to be right  and I need that exquisite plastic packaging. I mean, in the end, it's the sky3ds, with the sticker replaced.
> 
> 
> Not too worried about Gary. I'm more worried about gw. They haven't posted anything since, which could mean tomorrow, next week, or next month lol.




WHERE IS MY AVA? XD


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 18, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> dunno how u all think guys, but it might just make sense to wait more... Since the release of NA and EU N3DS is just around the corner... (tm ed by gateway)
> So I think thats why they would wait still...
> 
> 
> ...


whats the point though? If they're coming with 9.2 or less they'll be compatible with the gateway update no matter if they release it before or after the na release.  Well I guess I'm just assuming but of course I could be way off


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sky3ds is like Germany..Just think about their WC results since say..66. Finalist, semi, winner, semi, finalist, finalist, winner, qfinal, qfinal. Final, semi, semi, winner.

Germany wins.... Sky3ds works...and therefore wins..

Gateway is England... I hope England does well..... but they dont deliver...


I cant think of an EPL comparision


----------



## Xenophy (Jan 18, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Sky3ds is like Germany..Just think about their WC results since say..66. Finalist, semi, winner, semi, finalist, finalist, winner, qfinal, qfinal. Final, semi, semi, winner.
> 
> Germany wins.... Sky3ds works...and therefore wins..
> 
> ...


 

As a fellow german guy, I would say ur comparison is clueless, since Germany never limited the gameplay to a certain standard. Sky3DS had a limiting time due to the 10 Games Limit.


----------



## Xenophy (Jan 18, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> whats the point though? If they're coming with 9.2 or less they'll be compatible with the gateway update no matter if they release it before or after the na release. Well I guess I'm just assuming but of course I could be way off


 

What IF (Assumption!) they got a solution for 9.5 also. So they would hold it back till EU and NA is released and certain to work. That would mean a broader market for the 3DS. 
IF they would release it now while having sth for 9.5 (Seems to be an update after the release), then Big N could still fix it for when releasing the 9.5 version.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 18, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> As a fellow german guy, I would say ur comparison is clueless, since Germany never limited the gameplay to a certain standard. Sky3DS had a limiting time due to the 10 Games Limit.


 
Only my wife is German... from Frankfurt.... but i can be a German by association

Im just saying... its amazing what Germany has done and really you only notice it when you take a closer look....


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 18, 2015)

if the qq3ds team were smart they would sell it a retail price of 30 euros .
I'm sure that if they have the balls to do that a lot of people would be like this





with gateway is shut up and take my m........ not know man, will take it soon.........


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 18, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> if the qq3ds team were smart they would sell it a retail price of 30 euros .
> I'm sure that if they have the balls to do that a lot of people would be like this
> 
> 
> ...


 
you cant even use Homers "you just lost yourself a customer" because they arent raking in cash like Moe


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jan 18, 2015)

The Sky3DS is a flawed and severely gimped product. Sky3DS can only play 1:1 unmodified copies of retail games. They can't be modified and Sky3DS can't run any homebrew outside of using a Cubic Ninja rom if you are on 9.2 or below firmware.

You have to use a third party exploit to make it load other region games as well. It doesn't even support firmware updates to the card itself. Expect to drop another $90+ on a "new revision" once Nintendo releases an update that blocks it and I promise you that will happen sooner then later.

Do not ever try and compare it to the Gateway 3DS. It's like trying to play table tennis at a wrestling game. Just stop. You are embarrassing yourself. Sky3DS might have it's uses for those just wanting to play backups or just straight up piracy without the homebrew. But Gateway and it's clones (and thus far gateway is the only thing that runs on firmware beyond 4.5 via the new Ultra 3.0/3.0.1 update) can do everything else like installing CIAs and homebrew plus future proof with emunand support.

You can't do any of that ***t with a Sky3DS and you are SOL if Nintendo blocks it in a future firmware update.


----------



## ground (Jan 18, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Sky3ds is like Germany..Just think about their WC results since say..66. Finalist, semi, winner, semi, finalist, finalist, winner, qfinal, qfinal. Final, semi, semi, winner.
> 
> Germany wins.... Sky3ds works...and therefore wins..
> 
> ...


ok, i wanted to make a war joke here but I think it could be offending 
anyway if we are going to take this road, we should ask paul the octopus when the update is going to be released


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 18, 2015)

ill go back to Dragon Ball Heroes 2 JPN on my US 3ds with a "gimped product.."


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jan 18, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> ill go back to Dragon Ball Heroes 2 JPN on my US 3ds with a "gimped product.."


 
Stop being an idiot. That game runs fine on Gateway and it's clones as well. Why the ***k would any one use a Sky3DS if Gateway/Clone can run it just fine and better yet just install it as a CIA file into emunand on future firmware updates that block the Sky3DS. You're obviously a Sky3DS fanboy who's probably stuck 9.3/9.4 because they couldn't wait long enough for Gateway to release their new update.

There's no point arguing with you. I may own a Gateway myself, but a Gateway isn't the only way to play this game. You can just as easily use an equivalent clone as one does not need to own a gateway to use Gateway Ultra 3.0's new downgrade feature. 

Not to mention a Gateway or a clone typically runs $30+ cheaper then a Sky3DS. Once your precious Sky3DS gets blocked, your better off selling your 3DS and getting one that will run a Gateway or equivalent clone like the MT-Card. Gateway might not run on N3DS right now, but it will in the near future. When the next Nintendo FW update blocks your Sky3DS, you will really wish you had been more patient and waited.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 18, 2015)

Apache Thunder said:


> Stop being an idiot. That game runs fine on Gateway and it's clones as well. Why the ***k would any one use a Sky3DS if Gateway/Clone can run it just fine and better yet just install it as a CIA file into emunand on future firmware updates that block the Sky3DS. You're obviously a Sky3DS fanboy who's probably stuck 9.3/9.4 because they couldn't wait long enough for Gateway to release their new update.
> 
> There's no point arguing with you. I may own a Gateway myself, but a Gateway isn't the only way to play this game. You can just as easily use an equivalent clone as one does not need to own a gateway to use Gateway Ultra 3.0's new downgrade feature.


 
I have an 8.1 here at home. I could get a Gateway if i wanted.. I dont hate Gateway. I would get one but I dont want o hassle with Emunand, sysnand. backing up.. cia.. etc.. Its nothing personal. Dont get so uptight.

I have a sky3ds because i like to easily switch between 3ds games and ds games... when I first joined here... I was told you have to have a 4.x system to do the exploit.and if you loaded a ds game you had to do the whole thing over again... maybe ignorance on my part?

My position is...I love Sky3ds.. I dont hate Gateway... I like to joke with you fine people while we wait to see what happens with the n3ds..

Lets wait


----------



## Nollog (Jan 18, 2015)

Apache Thunder said:


> Stop being an idiot. That game runs fine on Gateway and it's clones as well. Why the ***k would any one use a Sky3DS if Gateway/Clone can run it just fine and better yet just install it as a CIA file into emunand on future firmware updates that block the Sky3DS.* You're obviously a Sky3DS fanboy* who's probably stuck 9.3/9.4 because they couldn't wait long enough for Gateway to release their new update.
> 
> There's no point arguing with you. I may own a Gateway myself, but a Gateway isn't the only way to play this game. You can just as easily use an equivalent clone as one does not need to own a gateway to use Gateway Ultra 3.0's new downgrade feature.
> 
> Not to mention a Gateway or a clone typically runs $30+ cheaper then a Sky3DS. Once your precious Sky3DS gets blocked, your better off selling your 3DS and getting one that will run a Gateway or equivalent clone like the MT-Card. Gateway might not run on N3DS right now, but it will in the near future. When the next Nintendo FW update blocks your Sky3DS, you will really wish you had been more patient and waited.


 
Oh the ironing...


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jan 18, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I have an 8.1 here at home. I could get a Gateway if i wanted.. I dont hate Gateway. I would get one but I dont want o hassle with Emunand, sysnand. backing up.. cia.. etc.. Its nothing personal. Dont get so uptight.
> 
> I have a sky3ds because i like to easily switch between 3ds games and ds games... when I first joined here... I was told you have to have a 4.x system to do the exploit.and if you loaded a ds game you had to do the whole thing over again... maybe ignorance on my part?
> 
> ...


 
I don't mind that you want to use a Sky3DS. If it works for you great. Just stop acting like it's somehow superior to the other flashcarts on the market.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 18, 2015)

Apache Thunder said:


> I don't mind that you want to use a Sky3DS. If it works for you great. Just stop acting like it's somehow superior to the other flashcarts on the market.


 
Thats just my opinion.. You think Gateway is the best.. Good on me.. .Good on you... Back to watching the Seahawks meltdown.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jan 18, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Thats just my opinion.. You think Gateway is the best.. Good on me.. .Good on you... Back to watching the Seahawks meltdown.


 
Indeed. I wouldn't mind seeing the Packers in a Superbowl. It's been long enough, they deserve another chance.


----------



## pikanag (Jan 18, 2015)

guys, when the FUCK is ggateway coming for new 3ds???


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 18, 2015)

pikanag said:


> guys, when the FUCK is ggateway coming for new 3ds???


Soon.


----------



## omegart (Jan 18, 2015)

Around the corner.


----------



## Xenophy (Jan 18, 2015)

pikanag said:


> guys, when the FUCK is ggateway coming for new 3ds???


 

SOON (GW TM) so please stop using words as FUCK since its vulgar...o.O


----------



## Ra1d (Jan 18, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I have an 8.1 here at home. I could get a Gateway if i wanted.. I dont hate Gateway. I would get one but I dont want o hassle with Emunand, sysnand. backing up.. cia.. etc.. Its nothing personal.


 
See, I also thought it's going to be complicated... and I actually like complicated, that's why I bought Gateway, but this sysnand/emunand you're talking about turned out to be so simple that I was kind of disappointed a little.
First of all backing up sysnand is optional, and believe me if Sky3DS could implement such a feature they would, because why not ?All it does is back-up your system just in case, it's like having system restore on your windows in case you need a rollback.
Second, CIA is also not necessary, you can use the same drag and drop method with regular 3ds/3dz files, CIA is just an option you have, because it's just like installing an e-shop game, same as above Sky3DS team only wishes it could have this feature.
Emunand : Optional unless you're on 4.x version, pretty simple concept, you're creating a virtual system layer that acts like a real one that you can update to the latest version(9.4), with this you can go to e-shop and not worry about updating your main system.

Until now I only listed Optional features, now the necessary ones :

If you're on 4.x system :

Installing a one time only exploit using a R4 card, which takes around 10 seconds
Install Emunand, around 1-5 minutes.
Enjoy, you no longer need to take out your red gateway card out of the card slot(unless you want to add more games to the microsd)

If you're on 9.2 system :

Install an exploit using the browser (has to be redone every-time you turn off your 3ds or open your system settings).
Enjoy.

Also, people seem to be confusing "more features" with more complicated, hey if you don't want to cheat in your games, install cias, DevMenu, etc etc, you don't need to, just drag the .3ds files onto your micro sd and play them, no additional steps are required for region free, so you can drag any rom from any region.

Note that I'm not against Sky3DS, if you're on 9.4, I don't even think that you have any other option other than Sky3DS, but even if I was on the latest firmware I doubt I would be using Sky3DS, simply because I can't be confident in the longevity of the card, I don't want to buy a card every month, on the other hand Gateway has been around almost 2 years and have gone from very basic rom support to what they're right now supporting 9.2 version using the same 2 years old card.

And if CIA/DevMenu/Hombrew/Cheats/Emunand does not buy you over and even looks complicated to you, you don't have to use them, but maybe : quality/longevity, convenient rom menu, region free will.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 18, 2015)

Only thing I would like is CIA.. to install the games on the tiles of my 3ds... that I like...

But I dont know how to do that.. at 8.1.. if I could have option to freely... say.. have CIA installed on the system... and only use CIA...and keep using my DSTWO... that would be one thing...but I need to boot into Emunand(i think).. can Emunand run a DSTWO?

I know i probably wont "need to" if there is homebrew and stuff like that...but thats all thats throwing me off.. I would love my 3ds to be littered with tiles of 3ds roms.


----------



## Ra1d (Jan 18, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Only thing I would like is CIA.. to install the games on the tiles of my 3ds... that I like...
> 
> But I dont know how to do that.. at 8.1.. if I could have option to freely... say.. have CIA installed on the system... and only use CIA...and keep using my DSTWO... that would be one thing...but I need to boot into Emunand(i think).. can Emunand run a DSTWO?
> 
> I know i probably wont "need to" if there is homebrew and stuff like that...but thats all thats throwing me off.. I would love my 3ds to be littered with tiles of 3ds roms.


 

It's not required to install emunand to use CIA, but most people suggest that you do, to be honest I'm not even sure why you would not want to install emuNAND 

Not sure about the DSTWO compatibility though.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 18, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Back to watching the Seahawks meltdown.


 
So much for that 
I'm fine with whoever wins as long as the pats dont go


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

Apache Thunder said:


> Stop being an idiot. That game runs fine on Gateway and it's clones as well. Why the ***k would any one use a Sky3DS if Gateway/Clone can run it just fine and better yet just install it as a CIA file into emunand on future firmware updates that block the Sky3DS. You're obviously a Sky3DS fanboy who's probably stuck 9.3/9.4 because they couldn't wait long enough for Gateway to release their new update.
> 
> There's no point arguing with you. I may own a Gateway myself, but a Gateway isn't the only way to play this game. You can just as easily use an equivalent clone as one does not need to own a gateway to use Gateway Ultra 3.0's new downgrade feature.
> 
> Not to mention a Gateway or a clone typically runs $30+ cheaper then a Sky3DS. Once your precious Sky3DS gets blocked, your better off selling your 3DS and getting one that will run a Gateway or equivalent clone like the MT-Card. Gateway might not run on N3DS right now, but it will in the near future. When the next Nintendo FW update blocks your Sky3DS, you will really wish you had been more patient and waited.


 
Sure he may be a sky3ds fanboy, so what? You're a GW fanboy, do you want a fucking medal?

And WTF is "near future"? If you're gonna be such a GW fanboy at least use the right  word, it's "soon"

You're argument is so stupid it's unbelievable. By your logic, there's no point in buying anything, cuz a better product will come out in the "near future". Don't buy an iphone, cuz a better one will come out in the "near future". Don't buy a graphics card now, cuz a better one will come out in "near future". Don't buy a TV either, cuz a better one will come out in the "near future"

Since you say "There's no point arguing with you.", I guess we can all ignore you then


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 19, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Soon.


soon... within a period that comprehends between any day now and the Armageddon


----------



## delt31 (Jan 19, 2015)

wait - gateway works on the New 3ds just need to make sure the fw is low enough right?  Or am I wrong?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 19, 2015)

delt31 said:


> wait - gateway works on the New 3ds just need to make sure the fw is low enough right?  Or am I wrong?


Not yet got to wait for their n3ds update and stay on 9.2 or below fw.


----------



## delt31 (Jan 19, 2015)

oh wow didn't know that thought it was just a matter of getting the right fw.damn  hopefully the US version is packed with 9.2 and below.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 19, 2015)

delt31 said:


> oh wow didn't know that thought it was just a matter of getting the right fw.damn  hopefully the US version is packed with 9.2 and below.


We all do. Me especially since my 3ds was updated  and I want gw on my MM n3ds XL


----------



## Yabbie (Jan 19, 2015)

Everyday i wake up and check the gateway website....everyday I'm slightly more disappointed.


----------



## Kugz (Jan 19, 2015)

Yabbie said:


> Everyday i wake up and check the gateway website....everyday I'm slightly more disappointed.



I thought to myself earlier this morning - maybe they are actually waiting on the beta testers for feedback for the N3DS and the testers are just lazy pricks/did a runner


----------



## Isle41 (Jan 19, 2015)

I am commandeering this thread back to the only card that's worth talking about:

The Supercard DSTwo+

It's the flashcart we need, but not the one we deserve.


----------



## y2jdmbfan (Jan 19, 2015)

Guys,

What is the best size micro sdcard we should get to replace the internal SDCard on the new 3DS when the Gateway mod finally comes out? I know bigger is better, but I don't want to buy a 64GB card if it is a waste.

Thanks!


----------



## bache (Jan 19, 2015)

y2jdmbfan said:


> Guys,
> 
> What is the best size micro sdcard we should get to replace the internal SDCard on the new 3DS when the Gateway mod finally comes out? I know bigger is better, but I don't want to buy a 64GB card if it is a waste.
> 
> Thanks!


 

It all depends on your use case. If you can't be bothered with headers, and want to play online with CIA files, you'd go for a decent size SD card. A 32GB card would be more than enough for most.


----------



## dustmite (Jan 19, 2015)

News from garyopa / maxconsole:
http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_forums/threads/286798-Gateway-and-New-3DS/page6

Finally got around to posting the official big 'N' PR announcement:

http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_for...-U-S-on-Feb-13

Could not do it last week, as sadly it happen a day after our 5.0 earthquake, and didn't get the power/internet/ poles back up on street until Friday, and now just catching up on all the news.

So far it seems that NEW 3DS shipping to the usa at least the first big batch to fill all the store shelves will be firmware either 9.0 or 9.2 so everyone will be in luck soon with playing on their Gateway Ultra v3.0 NEW 3DS.

SOON is the key word of the week, still the same, no updates from the GW team yet, hope to hear something after the day of rest Sunday is over.


----------



## dandymanz (Jan 19, 2015)

dustmite said:


> So far it seems that NEW 3DS shipping to the usa at least the first big batch to fill all the store shelves will be firmware either 9.0 or 9.2 so everyone will be in luck soon with playing on their Gateway Ultra v3.0 NEW 3DS.


 
Really excited to hear this! Am glad i sold off my Jap N3DS earlier. Now just waiting for the proper US N3DS to be released.


----------



## pikanag (Jan 19, 2015)

guys im really mad. my school starts on the 22nd and im sure i won't be able to play before then. or even setup my gateway on my n3ds  WHYYYY GATEWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Raz266 (Jan 19, 2015)

pikanag said:


> guys im really mad. my school starts on the 22nd and im sure i won't be able to play before then. or even setup my gateway on my n3ds  WHYYYY GATEWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 19, 2015)

pikanag said:


> guys im really mad. my school starts on the 22nd and im sure i won't be able to play before then. or even setup my gateway on my n3ds  WHYYYY GATEWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


Well, I mean, you could have bought a legit game if you weren't willing to wait that long... Not like it would hurt. Stop crying and accept the fact that we put ourselves in GW's hands while waiting. 

I want the update just as much as the rest. I can't even use it on my og 3ds anymore, but the best we can do is wait patiently, and hope it comes out sooner rather than later. I'll be playing my legit games while I wait. Not much else you can do. 

If you're that impatient, give in to sky3ds or QQ3DS or sth Idk.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 19, 2015)

I just love the "just around the corner".........with a smiley face afterwards. So awesome


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 19, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Well, I mean, you could have bought a legit game if you weren't willing to wait that long... Not like it would hurt. Stop crying and accept the fact that we put ourselves in GW's hands while waiting.
> 
> I want the update just as much as the rest. I can't even use it on my og 3ds anymore, but the best we can do is wait patiently, and hope it comes out sooner rather than later. I'll be playing my legit games while I wait. Not much else you can do.
> 
> If you're that impatient, give in to sky3ds or QQ3DS or sth Idk.


 

Being patient is no longer an option, even I'm pissed off at the grammy awards. Frustrating that denzel washington didn't win shit


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 19, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Being patient is no longer an option, even I'm pissed off at the grammy awards. Frustrating that denzel washington didn't win shit


Never heard of that guy in my life. Though I don't really care much about Grammy awards or celebrities either.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 19, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Never heard of that guy in my life. Though I don't really care much about Grammy awards or celebrities either.


 

Neither had I, just so frustrate.

EDIT: had to edit my post before posting again. 

Whats worst, I don't even have a N3DS/N3DSLL to get mad about how GW is making me wait patiently for there upcoming support and rediculously lame rumor of supporting 9.3 - 9.4. 

GOSH DARN IT!!!


----------



## Kugz (Jan 19, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Never heard of that guy in my life. Though I don't really care much about Grammy awards or celebrities either.


 

How... how do you not know who Denzel Washington is? You have a lot of catching up to do, movie wise 

I got paid today so I'm trying to find a solid retailer that will sell the blue button SKY3DS to Australians. OzModChips won't stock them, no one locally does! /cry


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 19, 2015)

Kugz said:


> How... how do you not know who Denzel Washington is? You have a lot of catching up to do, movie wise
> 
> I got paid today so I'm trying to find a solid retailer that will sell the blue button SKY3DS to Australians. OzModChips won't stock them, no one locally does! /cry


Lol, I just searched him up and have not watched a single movie involving him. I don't watch movies or tv shows much though tbf. I watch football/soccer regularly but That's about it :/ 

Try r4flashcart.com they are listed as a US seller but ship from china. Shipping is fast though in my experience.


----------



## thaikhoa (Jan 19, 2015)

Kugz said:


> How... how do you not know who Denzel Washington is? You have a lot of catching up to do, movie wise
> 
> I got paid today so I'm trying to find a solid retailer that will sell the blue button SKY3DS to Australians. OzModChips won't stock them, no one locally does! /cry


 

Try gateway3ds.me they have plenty of stocks in Melbourne with a bit more pricey.


----------



## Kugz (Jan 19, 2015)

thaikhoa said:


> Try gateway3ds.me they have plenty of stocks in Melbourne with a bit more pricey.


 

$110 AUD doesn't seem so bad, thanks thaikhoa!


----------



## 2skies (Jan 19, 2015)

I too don't have a 3DS console yet - going to pick up a N3DSXL/NA on release.  I'm not too salty about Gateway taking their time on releasing support for the new systems. We're 25 days out, surely they'll have a solution by then. Also "hi forums!"


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 19, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Being patient is no longer an option, even I'm pissed off at the grammy awards. Frustrating that denzel washington didn't win shit


WTF!!!???  Denzel Washington Grammy Award????  What the hell did I miss?   It sure didn't look like Denzel bouncing his booty against Beyoncé to me!    And what Grammy Awards are you talking about?  They just around the corner™ And Soon™.  February 8th to be exact.

Are you all butthurt about the 2014 Grammy Awards?  From a year ago?   I still don't remember Denzel up for anything.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 19, 2015)

dustmite said:


> News from garyopa / maxconsole:
> http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_forums/threads/286798-Gateway-and-New-3DS/page6
> 
> Finally got around to posting the official big 'N' PR announcement:
> ...


 

Glad to hear something from Gary, glad he thinks that they will be released with 9.0 or 9.2 as well. Makes me more confident about my purchase, returning my 3DS XL in 2 days for the N3DS XL. At least they have time to release it before i even get my hands on it.


----------



## dandymanz (Jan 19, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Glad to hear something from Gary, glad he thinks that they will be released with 9.0 or 9.2 as well. Makes me more confident about my purchase, returning my 3DS XL in 2 days for the N3DS XL. At least they have time to release it before i even get my hands on it.


 
I recall the first batch of Jap N3DS shipped with ver 8.1 while the current owners getting their batches from Play-asia are reporting ver 9.1. So it's looking quite likely, ver 9.1 or 9.2 are where we're at for the US N3DS.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 19, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> I recall the first batch of Jap N3DS shipped with ver 8.1 while the current owners getting their batches from Play-asia are reporting ver 9.1. So it's looking quite likely, ver 9.1 or 9.2 are where we're at for the US N3DS.


 
9.1 is a JAP only firmware. 9.0 or 9.2. If thats the situation with play-asia its most likely 9.0 then.


----------



## memomo (Jan 19, 2015)

It's getting closer


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 19, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> I recall the first batch of Jap N3DS shipped with ver 8.1 while the current owners getting their batches from Play-asia are reporting ver 9.1. So it's looking quite likely, ver 9.1 or 9.2 are where we're at for the US N3DS.


The PAL N3DS never had a 9.1, going to be 9.0 or 9.2.. Not that it's going to affect your purchase lol.

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 19, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> I recall the first batch of Jap N3DS shipped with ver 8.1 while the current owners getting their batches from Play-asia are reporting ver 9.1. So it's looking quite likely, ver 9.1 or 9.2 are where we're at for the US N3DS.


 

Sounds good, think europe will have 9.2 at launch also? that'd be cool

Edit: Yeh, i'm considering getting a N3ds so thats good news, mech


----------



## 2skies (Jan 19, 2015)

Am I correct in thinking that it's not just an issue of firmware version, but also hardware, right? Just because a New 3DSXLs (NA) may ship with 9.0 or 9.2 doesn't mean they will work with Gateway at the moment, I think.

Would it be foolish to order a Gateway card before 2/13 NA release, or is it likely they won't release a new physical Gateway card but rather just a software update to accommodate the new hardware?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 19, 2015)

2skies said:


> Am I correct in thinking that it's not just an issue of firmware version, but also hardware, right? Just because a New 3DSXLs (NA) may ship with 9.0 or 9.2 doesn't mean they will work with Gateway at the moment, I think.
> 
> Would it be foolish to order a Gateway card before 2/13 NA release, or is it likely they won't release a new physical Gateway card but rather just a software update to accommodate the new hardware?


Gateway has already stated that they will continue using the same hardware, they do all things through software updates.

They can easily update the cart with a new version, we just had a cart update with the 3.0 update


----------



## 2skies (Jan 19, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> They can easily update the cart with a new version...


 

Thanks, that's what I thought! Gotta start preparing the crib for the system to sleep in when it arrives! ;p


----------



## Kugz (Jan 19, 2015)

2skies said:


> Thanks, that's what I thought! Gotta start preparing the crib for the system to sleep in when it arrives! ;p


 

If you haven't bought the Gateway card yet - hold on until the NA release date. You may as well wait to ensure that the system has 9.0 - 9.2 (there's a good chance it will be, but JUST IN CASE). No guarantee that the N3DS exploit will be out by then anyway so if you're a new customer just sit tight until the console is in your hands


----------



## 2skies (Jan 19, 2015)

Kugz said:


> ...if you're a new customer just sit tight until the console is in your hands


 
The angel on my shoulder.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 19, 2015)

Kugz said:


> If you haven't bought the Gateway card yet - hold on until the NA release date. You may as well wait to ensure that the system has 9.0 - 9.2 (there's a good chance it will be, but JUST IN CASE). No guarantee that the N3DS exploit will be out by then anyway so if you're a new customer just sit tight until the console is in your hands


This also, if it were a regular 3DS/XL you can get it now and use it as soon as it comes in the mail.


----------



## Kugz (Jan 19, 2015)

2skies said:


> The angel on my shoulder.


 

You're in the U.S.A. so you've got a tonne of retailers ready to ship it out quick to you  no point getting it early to be honest.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 19, 2015)

Kugz said:


> You're in the U.S.A. so you've got a tonne of retailers ready to ship it out quick to you  no point getting it early to be honest.


Indeed I ordered mine the weekend before Christmas and it came in on Christmas eve. It gets to you quick.


----------



## ucta (Jan 19, 2015)

il start to worry as soon as early february, as im still waiting for my n3ds ambassador  so still got some hope till then


----------



## TragicM3LON (Jan 19, 2015)

Ya my PAL N3DS came with 9.0.0-20E. Still on the firmware at the moment.


----------



## Vickyle (Jan 19, 2015)

dustmite said:


> SOON is the key word of the week, still the same, no updates from the GW team yet, hope to hear something after the day of rest Sunday is over.


The last time they used the word soon, it took them 1.5 months to "release" (It was supposedly longer than that, but they need to shut up whiners).
You guys know where this is heading.


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 19, 2015)

Vickyle said:


> The last time they used the word soon, it took them 1.5 months to "release" (It was supposedly longer than that, but they need to shut up whiners).
> You guys know where this is heading.


Even Valve doesn't work like that.

I know I'm the wrong person to say this, but assuming we can all pin down their release dates or even estimate it won't work.

I theorize GW will release before Feb.13th. Its in their best interests to do so. Plus, nowadays you've got Gary as a constant source of information, so it makes the wait just a bit better 

That said, hang in there guys! I'm with you in spirit!! 



(We all deserved the 48h countdown. We were all gullible bastards and we needed to chill lol.)


----------



## Hellhacker1990 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys, 

Would it be safe to say that if I were to order the new 3ds from Nintendo.Co.UK that it would be part of the same initial lot and have a higher chance of being on fw 9.0-9.2 or would there be a chance they're from a different lot. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hellhacker1990 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Would it be safe to say that if I were to order the new 3ds from Nintendo.Co.UK that it would be part of the same initial lot and have a higher chance of being on fw 9.0-9.2 or would there be a chance they're from a different lot.
> 
> Thanks in advance


yeah orders from the nintendo store will most likely be first batch consoles......on the other hand nintendo have more of a incentive to update them before shipping than resellers, but that would b pretty unlikely, i doubt they would start breaking them all open just to screw with the 1% of people who are going to use gateway, they would probably loose more with people complaining the console was not new but used

in fact the ambassador consoles where shipped on 9.0-9.2 so yeah pretty certain they will be good


----------



## Hellhacker1990 (Jan 19, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> yeah orders from the nintendo store will most likely be first batch consoles......on the other hand nintendo have more of a incentive to update them before shipping than resellers, but that would b pretty unlikely, i doubt they would start breaking them all open just to screw with the 1% of people who are going to use gateway, they would probably loose more with people complaining the console was not new but used
> 
> in fact the ambassador consoles where shipped on 9.0-9.2 so yeah pretty certain they will be good



Thanks very much for the reply. Nintendo are doing the best deal I've found in Ireland but guess I'll have to decide whether it's worth it to gaurentee getting possibly updated console.

Thanks again


----------



## ucta (Jan 19, 2015)

i hope our waiting will be worth it


----------



## thaikhoa (Jan 19, 2015)

There will be no 9.2+ preinstalled ofw for n3ds until mid 2014 or in 2014... Idk why GW let us play their playing game. There should be a reason.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 19, 2015)

im wondering if they are planning to change up the mii exploit....possibly using the mii exploit to install the browser on consoles with no browser would work, then delete the mii exploit and let everyone use the browser exploit, then there is no games being made unplayable by the use off the mii exploit and nobody is left unsupported.......idk guess time will tell, but im betting they want to try get all consoles even those with no browser, and most likely the US n3DS ready for their initial relase.....trust me im sure they will of got their hands on one by now, lots of bloggers, youtubers etc have already been given the US n3ds.....im sure one of them would take up a nice cash offer to hand it over un-updated for gateway to make the exploit ready for all regions off the bat rather than releasing EU/JPN then 2 weeks later having all the "WHY NO WORK ON MY US 3DS!"


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 19, 2015)

thaikhoa said:


> There will be no 9.3 preinstalled ofw for n3ds until mid 2014 or in 2014... Idk why GW let us play their playing game. There should be a reason.


There is never going to be 9.3 pre installed FW.  It existed for what 3 days?

And I hate to break it to you but the ship has already sailed on 2014.   So that prediction is kind of silly as well.  Or are you Aussies on a completely different calendar then us Upper Hemispherers?


----------



## thaikhoa (Jan 19, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> There is never going to be 9.3 pre installed FW. It existed for what 3 days?


 

You're correct. 9.2+


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 19, 2015)

Ill be playing my PS3 for now to keep me occupied. There's absolutely no news from Gateway and looks like they'll stay this way for a while no matter how much we whine...

My N3DS will be an expensive paperweight for now. )


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 19, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> WTF!!!??? Denzel Washington Grammy Award???? What the hell did I miss? It sure didn't look like Denzel bouncing his booty against Beyoncé to me! And what Grammy Awards are you talking about? They just around the corner™ And Soon™. February 8th to be exact.
> 
> Are you all butthurt about the 2014 Grammy Awards? From a year ago? I still don't remember Denzel up for anything.


 


EXACTLY HE WASN'T. WHICH IS WHY I'M MORE PISSED THAT GW HASN'T RELEASED THERE NEW UPDATE FOR A CONSOLE I DON'T HAVE.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 19, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Ill be playing my PS3 for now to keep me occupied. There's absolutely no news from Gateway and looks like they'll stay this way for a while no matter how much we whine...
> 
> My N3DS will be an expensive paperweight for now. )


 

What you planning on playing.


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 19, 2015)

Yakuza 3, just started and I am lovin it so far


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 19, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Yakuza 3, just started and I am lovin it so far


 

That game series is awesome. I started playing since the ps2 version. I like the Yakuza of the dead game, well I haven't played it yet.


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 19, 2015)

It is awesome. I can't put the controller down because of the great story. After Yakuza 3, I still got Yakuza 4 to play... by that time... firmware for N3DS should be release. If not, I can still forgive them and play Journey... If after I finish that game and its still not released. I am going to get really pissed off and start gateway.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 19, 2015)

Trying to find some old school mega man games to play on my 3ds....miss me some megaman.


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 19, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Trying to find some old school mega man games to play on my 3ds....miss me some megaman.


Don't mean to go too far off topic but the gunvolt games are fun and similar to megaman


----------



## ucta (Jan 19, 2015)

please... i want to hear some news already ;(


----------



## andzalot55 (Jan 19, 2015)

Has anyone sent an email to gateway about the support of the N3DS? I don't own one but I have a feeling that the support for the N3DS will also support the 2DS (as in an offline Gateway Mode.)


----------



## bytor (Jan 19, 2015)

People really don't need to worry about the New 3DS shipping with 9.3 or 9.4 firmware out of the box. These consoles were manufactured months and months ago and will be on 9.0. We won't even see 9.2 on the first batch let alone 9.3 or 9.4. They'll ship with 9.0 out of the box and Nintendo will be relying on people to update to 9.4 before they can use the eShop to download their bundled games or update to 9.4 to do a System Transfer.

As long as Nintendo don't release a new firmware before the New 3DS is released, preventing people from using EmuNAND 9.4 as the latest firmware, all should be good.


----------



## aofelix (Jan 19, 2015)

bytor said:


> People really don't need to worry about the New 3DS shipping with 9.3 or 9.4 firmware out of the box. These consoles were manufactured months and months ago and will be on 9.0. We won't even see 9.2 on the first batch let alone 9.3 or 9.4. They'll ship with 9.0 out of the box and Nintendo will be relying on people to update to 9.4 before they can use the eShop to download their bundled games or update to 9.4 to do a System Transfer.
> 
> As long as Nintendo don't release a new firmware before the New 3DS is released, preventing people from using EmuNAND 9.4 as the latest firmware, all should be good.


 

Yes. and thats the big worry. WTF Are gateway taking so long to release the new3DS firmware when Nintendo might push 9.5 and then we have to wait to even be able to update our emunands.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 19, 2015)

aofelix said:


> Yes. and thats the big worry. WTF Are gateway taking so long to release the new3DS firmware when Nintendo might push 9.5 and then we have to wait to even be able to update our emunands.


I'd imagine GW would make a update within a few days of a 9.5 update to support emunand. Just chill, a lot of us don't even have our N3DS yet. It will all work out. I'd imagine by mid-late February everyone will be happy with the release of the N3DS in the US as well as a GW update.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 19, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> I'd imagine GW would make a update within a few days of a 9.5 update to support emunand. Just chill, a lot of us don't even have our N3DS yet. It will all work out. I'd imagine by mid-late February everyone will be happy with the release of the N3DS in the US as well as a GW update.


 

The suspense on waiting for the N3DS US version is killing me more than the GW wait.


----------



## 2skies (Jan 19, 2015)

[removed]


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 19, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> The suspense on waiting for the N3DS US version is killing me more than the GW wait.


Same here, I have been using my GW since the 3.0 release on my recently bought XL. Still returning it in the next few days so I can use that money on a N3DS. I feel you though, I really want the system in my hands.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 19, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> The suspense on waiting for the N3DS US version is killing me more than the GW wait.


 
Just import the N3DS.. mine is coming SOON(tm) Australian version.. ill just play EUR games using Sky3ds on a different SD card... and for my US 3ds.. just the US roms... ..and use the same DSTWO on both consoles? Man..... Sky3ds + DSTWO + (N3ds or old 3ds)=fucking win.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Just import the N3DS.. mine is coming SOON(tm) Australian version.. ill just play EUR games using Sky3ds on a different SD card... and for my US 3ds.. just the US roms... ..and use the same DSTWO on both consoles? Man..... Sky3ds + DSTWO + (N3ds or old 3ds)=fucking win.


 

Fuck all that bull.......I'M ASIAN AMERICAN.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 19, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Fuck all that bull.......I'M ASIAN AMERICAN.


 
Dafuq does that have to do with what i said? you only buy American? Dont buy a 3ds man..


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Dafuq does that have to do with what i said? you only buy American? Dont buy a 3ds man..


 

Only US spec material here, unless its jdm automotive stuff......


----------



## Escape (Jan 19, 2015)

Just got my New 3DS today and I'm already feeling impatient lol.
Luckily I also have a normal  3DS, but it just feels wrong playing games on an inferior system.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 19, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Only US spec material here, unless its jdm automotive stuff......


 
Well.....ok then....


----------



## Swizard (Jan 19, 2015)

Escape said:


> Just got my New 3DS today and I'm already feeling impatient lol.
> Luckily I also have a normal 3DS, but it just feels wrong playing games on an inferior system.


 
Try to imagine when we first heard months ago 'just around the corner'.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 19, 2015)

Can someone tell me when i use Gateway to dump a retail physical card.. is that an easy way to do CIA since it gets the game on the sd card?

I dont even know how it would work.. but I COULD dump them with a Sky3ds... if it were possible..

Enlighten me please.


----------



## satel (Jan 19, 2015)

garyopa said he will update us early this week .  early this week = monday or tuesday.  we shall see.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 19, 2015)

satel said:


> garyopa said he will update us early this week . early this week = monday or tuesday. we shall see.


 
SOON(tm)


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 19, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> SOON(tm)


 
Sigh... hype train derailed after everyone else got support for their 3DS. leaving us N3DS users in the dust.


----------



## Kracken (Jan 19, 2015)

Well its early morning Tuesday in China...


----------



## Malala (Jan 19, 2015)

satel said:


> garyopa said he will update us early this week . early this week = monday or tuesday. we shall see.


Gateway was supposed to give him an update last week. They did not. So don't get you hopes up, I know I won't, I've been hurt before...


----------



## tbb043 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Just import the N3DS.. mine is coming SOON(tm) Australian version.. ill just play EUR games using Sky3ds on a different SD card... and for my US 3ds.. just the US roms... ..and use the same DSTWO on both consoles? Man..... Sky3ds + DSTWO + (N3ds or old 3ds)=fucking win.



That's all well and good for some purposes, but not if you want to access the US eshop.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 19, 2015)

Arithmatics said:


> Sigh... hype train derailed after everyone else got support for their 3DS. leaving us N3DS users in the dust.


 
n3ds has support from Sky


tbb043 said:


> That's all well and good for some purposes, but not if you want to access the US eshop.


 
fair points...


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 19, 2015)

Malala said:


> Gateway was supposed to give him an update last week. They did not. So don't get you hopes up, I know I won't, I've been hurt before...


Except Gary didn't even have internet access last week due to earthquakes. He will probably give us an update in the next few days. He has been active again on maxconsole


----------



## weatMod (Jan 19, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Except Gary didn't even have internet access last week due to earthquakes. He will probably give us an update in the next few days. He has been active again on maxconsole


I thought he lived in Canada now ? We're there earthquakes up there last week ?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 19, 2015)

weatMod said:


> I thought he lived in Canada now ? We're there earthquakes up there last week ?


Dominican Republic as far as I'm aware


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 19, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> n3ds has support from Sky
> 
> 
> fair points...


 
I want emuNAND support for online play. 

Hey btw technically Sky3DS can use RegionThree right?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 19, 2015)

Arithmatics said:


> I want emuNAND support for online play.
> 
> Hey btw technically Sky3DS can use RegionThree right?


 
Triple post


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 19, 2015)

Arithmatics said:


> I want emuNAND support for online play.
> 
> Hey btw technically Sky3DS can use RegionThree right?


 
Triple


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 19, 2015)

huh? What triple post? you're the one double posting. :\


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 19, 2015)

yeh sky3ds works with regionthre


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 19, 2015)

Arithmatics said:


> I want emuNAND support for online play.
> 
> Hey btw technically Sky3DS can use RegionThree right?


 
Yeah it can. But as of right now it doesn't work with n3ds. Probably will once gw releases their exploit though.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 19, 2015)

Arithmatics said:


> I want emuNAND support for online play.
> 
> Hey btw technically Sky3DS can use RegionThree right?


pretty sure for region three, you will be shooting in the dark. Won't display which game you selected until after loading up region three, which is pretty annoying to say the least.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 19, 2015)

i write them down...with like a pen and paper...... annoying...but free.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 20, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You don't get it do you?
> 
> The only time we will be getting it is *soon*


well right now the eta is to stay tuned until we hear some news for Gary (soon) so at least we have to wait soon x2 until the within 48 hours that actually means two weeks or more, hence we have more of a chance to go to china to get a sky on a donkey and go back doing the crabwalk all the way back that for it to come out this month


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 20, 2015)

That's not true, he said he'll have news for us this week


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 20, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> That's not true, he said he'll have news for us this week


You can see the news on his forum the eta is to wait more just that
Found the link http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...e-Announcement!-(rumor)?p=1732827#post1732827
hope to hear something after the day of rest Sunday is over.
Hope is the new word for soon


----------



## dustmite (Jan 20, 2015)

Any news from garyopa or SonyUSA today?


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 20, 2015)

I really do feel sorry for New 3DS owners.


----------



## Ra1d (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah the hype train isn't that long since the release of the Ultra =)


----------



## koziakauzu (Jan 20, 2015)

BTW, where are we supposed to look for updates? Seems like they won't come here and maxconsole has zero thread talking/begging/expecting/whining about updates


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 20, 2015)

GATEWAY UPDATED TO 3.0.2


----------



## satel (Jan 20, 2015)

it's not for N3DS 

no mention of N3DS either,you gotta love this team.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 20, 2015)

Omg! I almost had a heart attack. But no N3DS support, so useless.


----------



## RIX__MIX (Jan 20, 2015)

WHAT!? Another update and still no N3DS support? Gateway you're killing me!


----------



## thaikhoa (Jan 20, 2015)

Seems that there won't be an update for n3ds SOON™. Back to my seat in the hype train


----------



## omegart (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm hating them, their communication skill suck.


----------



## Yabbie (Jan 20, 2015)

No mention of N3DS is a little worrying.


----------



## Kugz (Jan 20, 2015)

> Thank you for your patience.
> Give  us  a  few days to check feedback on the new Ultra firmware and we will be
> able to confirm release date for New 3DS. It won't be long.


 
Got that like 5 days ago. I have a feeling that they would have been under a lot more pressure to release a working fix for their Asia market than the few N3DS consoles out there.

Doesn't matter I'm getting both carts, your powers don't work on me any more Gatewait!


----------



## ucta (Jan 20, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Got that like 5 days ago. I have a feeling that they would have been under a lot more pressure to release a working fix for their Asia market than the few N3DS consoles out there.
> 
> Doesn't matter I'm getting both carts, your powers don't work on me any more Gatewait!


 
idd going on a dark side if nth will be released till mid february ;(


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 20, 2015)

I thought its just a 3 launch phase??

Phail Gateway Phail


----------



## cherryduck (Jan 20, 2015)

I've held back from commenting. "It'll come when it comes" I thought, all the way through the first hype train. "Bothering them won't make it come any faster" I said. "Development takes time" I graciously allowed.

Today I hop on to the Gateway site and 3.0.2 is released! My heart skips a beat! Then I see it's just better support for fucking Asian countries!

My New 3DS XL has been sat in a fucking drawer since before Christmas. I WAS going to sell my current 3DS XL and I'm glad I didn't. SOON did NOT mean SOON. If they'd said "a couple of months" I would have gone "cool", thought no more of it, and bought a New 3DS when it actually came out in the UK. I was promised soon and have continually been promised soon for way too long. My patience has broken.

/rantover


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 20, 2015)

Gee, I wonder if they spent the last 2 weeks on this alone.
Then again, the current user base of 3DS's of a different region is more important IN A SENSE than the N3DS user base......

But still, pardon my crude language, but what the hell were they doing in the past two weeks. If they'd tell us that they were doing something important then that's fine, if said important thing was the update for N3DS. Bug fixing? That's some what fine too. This update is fine as well.

Now, if only they'd just tell us on their progress on the update and that will be swell, and most of us won't be getting so angst-y.

Oh well. Hey guys, switch to a customized VinsCool toon link avatar and post something on his profile!


----------



## satel (Jan 20, 2015)

is this supposed to be garyopa's early this week N3DS news ? i'm not sure but he did say "around the corner" which i guess can be classed as an update. 

http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_forums/threads/286971-GATEWAY-Presents-ULTRA-3-0-2-Public-BETA


----------



## omegart (Jan 20, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Oh well. Hey guys, switch to a customized VinsCool toon link avatar and post something on his profile!


wtf? why have you guys his avatar? xD



satel said:


> is this supposed to be garyopa's early this week N3DS news ? i'm not sure but he did say "around the corner" which i guess can be classed as an update.
> 
> http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_forums/threads/286971-GATEWAY-Presents-ULTRA-3-0-2-Public-BETA


I don't trust anymore those "soon" and "around the corner". I'm really pissed of with myself for selling my 3ds xl and getting a n3ds. I just had to wait as all the other did.


----------



## satel (Jan 20, 2015)

omegart said:


> wtf? why have you guys his avatar? xD
> 
> 
> I don't trust anymore those "soon" and "around the corner". I'm really pissed of with myself for selling my 3ds xl and getting a n3ds. I just had to wait as all the other did.


 

yeah i know how you feel i'm the in the same situation myself,they're not been fair making their video's with N3DS console but yet everyone has the update except the N3DS owners. it's very clear we have not been treated fair at all. the gateway team sucks but at least we still have SKY3DS as a last option. for me i don't care about online play,local multi player does it for me so SKY3DS will do me fine.


----------



## Swizard (Jan 20, 2015)

Yea, garyopa / gw team has said 'just around the corner' for months now, another non-n3ds update means it'll be a while


----------



## ucta (Jan 20, 2015)

all i wish that gw team have better communication via forums. Thats not that hard i guess ?


----------



## omegart (Jan 20, 2015)

satel said:


> the gateway team sucks but at least we still have SKY3DS as a last option. for me i don't care about online play,local multi player does it for me so SKY3DS will do me fine.


Yeah for me too but I already bought two gateway (one stolen by postal service). I spent like 140 euros for that flashcard, I'll get mad if I have to replace it with another one :|


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 20, 2015)

For all we know GW could be working in different branches of there source code, they very well could have had half the team working on fixing the Asian models and the other half on the N3DS. This would also explain the delay in a N3DS release. Bugs are a priority so they need to be sorted.


----------



## Nollog (Jan 20, 2015)

cherryduck said:


> I was promised soon and have continually been promised soon for way too long. My patience has broken.
> 
> /rantover


In the wise words of QQ3DS, Please Wait For More Patience.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 20, 2015)

omegart said:


> wtf? why have you guys his avatar? xD


 
It's a plan. Just copy his avatar and stick your current one's face on it.


----------



## Nollog (Jan 20, 2015)

satel said:


> is this supposed to be garyopa's early this week N3DS news ? i'm not sure but he did say "around the corner" which i guess can be classed as an update.
> 
> http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_forums/threads/286971-GATEWAY-Presents-ULTRA-3-0-2-Public-BETA


Around the corner eh?
Look like March at the earliest then.


----------



## koziakauzu (Jan 20, 2015)

Chinese market is their main priority where their user base is HUGE compared to us and we are alone with our " first world problem" called the New 3DS. Now that they have fixed the Chinese FW, they will -start- working on it.... Soon.


----------



## satel (Jan 20, 2015)

i'm waiting for the next nintendo update (9.5) which should be here in early FEB i want to see if SKY3DS will be blocked or not before i make my decision to move over to SKY3DS. i can always buy a gateway if needed later on but i'm not really fussed about it's fancy features i only care about single player & local multi player modes & SKY3DS does both fine.


----------



## ucta (Jan 20, 2015)

Nollog said:


> Around the corner eh?
> Look like March at the earliest then.


 
please specify which year march 2015 or 666bc?


----------



## ucta (Jan 20, 2015)

satel said:


> i'm waiting for the next nintendo update (9.5) which should be here in early FEB i want to see if SKY3DS will be blocked or not before i make my decision to move over to SKY3DS. i can always buy a gateway if needed later on but i'm not really fussed about it's fancy features i only care about single player & local multi player modes & SKY3DS does both fine.


 
id switch to sky long time ago...but i realy hate pressing that button every time to cycle through games -_-


----------



## dustmite (Jan 20, 2015)

This makes me feel sick... its endless... and no communication


----------



## Odven (Jan 20, 2015)

"stay tuned as we try to find out about the NEW 3DS support"
Unfortunately there is no release date, but Garyopa may find one around the corner or something...  Considering the most recent speculation was supposed to be last week, it could be a week or two before n3ds support.  It seems like they are trying to push out the update as soon as possible so they can finish cheat support. (According to someone's email at least.). So EXPECT a release before Feb 13, not March.  They also said they were listening to beta feedback before they would release N3ds support, my guess is they are running another closed beta for n3ds tests, and haven't received enough feedback if any...  Don't lose hope guys, I can guarantee it's [©oming soon™]®


----------



## insidestraight (Jan 20, 2015)

gr8 b8 g8w8 m8.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 20, 2015)

Odven said:


> "stay tuned as we try to find out about the NEW 3DS support"
> Unfortunately there is no release date, but Garyopa may find one around the corner or something... Considering the most recent speculation was supposed to be last week, it could be a week or two before n3ds support. It seems like they are trying to push out the update as soon as possible so they can finish cheat support. (According to someone's email at least.). So EXPECT a release before Feb 13, not March. They also said they were listening to beta feedback before they would release N3ds support, my guess is they are running another closed beta for n3ds tests, and haven't received enough feedback if any... Don't lose hope guys, I can guarantee it's [©oming soon™]®


 
Well, i gave them some improvement feedback after testing their beta: "add support for n3ds".


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 20, 2015)

Odven said:


> "stay tuned as we try to find out about the NEW 3DS support"
> Unfortunately there is no release date, but Garyopa may find one around the corner or something... Considering the most recent speculation was supposed to be last week, it could be a week or two before n3ds support. It seems like they are trying to push out the update as soon as possible so they can finish cheat support. (According to someone's email at least.). So EXPECT a release before Feb 13, not March. They also said they were listening to beta feedback before they would release N3ds support, my guess is they are running another closed beta for n3ds tests, and haven't received enough feedback if any... Don't lose hope guys, I can guarantee it's [©oming soon™]®


 
As far as I know the closed N3DS beta has been going on for more than 20 days now. My guess is that theyre still trying to work out emunand and polish the product so that no bricks occur.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 20, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Well, i gave them some improvement feedback after testing their beta: support n3ds.


Believe me, even those of us who sent emails regarding advice about their Public Relations were either ignored, or replied with a bot reply.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 20, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> As far as I know the closed N3DS beta has been going on for more than 20 days now. My guess is that theyre still trying to work out emunand and polish the product so that no bricks occur.


 


Sounds like the update is made out of diamond and their are polishing it with nailpolisher, because its taking so freaking long.


----------



## omegart (Jan 20, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> It's a plan. Just copy his avatar and stick your current one's face on it.


done. but mine is a little crappy


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 20, 2015)

omegart said:


> done. but mine is a little crappy


It'll work. See mine?
I literally copy pasted this into microsoft word and stuck the shapes in, snipping tool it and BAM!

Customized avatar pic done.


----------



## cherryduck (Jan 20, 2015)

I've joined the avatar train. Nothing else to do while waiting. Well, other than my job.


----------



## LegendaryFighter (Jan 20, 2015)

They night wait for the official n3DS release (maybe there n3DS solution works on 9.4)

BTW. Why do you all have toon-link avatars?


----------



## ucta (Jan 20, 2015)

LegendaryFighter said:


> They night wait for the official n3DS release (maybe there n3DS solution works on 9.4)
> 
> BTW. Why do you all have toon-link avatars?


 
Doesnot make any sense at all...there are 99% that first n3ds and xls will come with 9.0-9.2 plus dont forget that there are JPN n3ds with 8.smth and austraian version. And in theory they can just add 9.4 patch later on. 

So im sure the gw release for n3ds will be before mid february


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 20, 2015)

LegendaryFighter said:


> They night wait for the official n3DS release (maybe there n3DS solution works on 9.4)
> 
> BTW. Why do you all have toon-link avatars?


Join in man. Then head over to VinsCool 's profile page and post somethin'.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 20, 2015)

s-arash said:


> RIP New HYPE Train
> 1/19/2015-1/20/2015


don't worry adding a graveyard to the train was part of the upgrades 2Hack made to accommodate all the casualties of the great wait


----------



## kheldar (Jan 20, 2015)

3.0.2 but still no update for us


----------



## Goku17 (Jan 20, 2015)

...awww... still nothing new ... Hang in there, n3DS Users!


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 20, 2015)

All toon link plz report to the profile of VinsCool


----------



## ucta (Jan 20, 2015)

RIP n3ds for better times ;(


----------



## SLiV3R (Jan 20, 2015)

I bet they are doing a lot of work so it will be more difficult to RE like yifan lu did. GW want monopoly over the 3ds flash cart market obviously


----------



## wbsddgg (Jan 20, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Sounds like the update is made out of diamond and their are polishing it with nailpolisher, because its taking so freaking long.


 
beyond the topic, damoiselle the "Red fingernail", she is very famous between Chinese GW fans

some losers desire to give her a "J words" shot, no offense, waiting 4 her another show.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 20, 2015)

n3ds users.... this is a time where you "hedge your bets" so to speak.

There is a chance all your money and time is going to get flushed down the potty because you got Gateway and sold your old 3ds and XL.

There is also a chance that everything will be ok. Good chance of that.

Or... you could "hedge your bet" You could come out a winner either way. Get Sky3ds. What do you have to lose? You can play free games with it. Dont think of it as selling out or losing your faith in Gatewait. You are protecting yourself. The only person you should be caring about is YOU. Scammers will do everything to everything to reassure you. "Oh, it wont be too long" "Dont worry", "Its coming soon" "Just be patient".

The time for patience is OVER. The time to act is NOW! Dont be a fool. They dont give a SHIT about you. Do the smart thing... and if you get Gateway support.... give Sky3ds as a present to your niece, cousin, or nephew. Its just a childs play thing anyway. So what do you say?


----------



## Nollog (Jan 20, 2015)

wbsddgg said:


> beyond the topic, damoiselle the "Red fingernail", she is very famous between Chinese GW fans
> 
> some losers desire to give her a "J words" shot, no offense, waiting 4 her another show.


 
from just her hands?


----------



## dustmite (Jan 20, 2015)

When will they fix the biggest bug ... the missing N3DS support.



Ralph1611 said:


> n3ds users.... this is a time where you "hedge your bets" so to speak.
> ...
> The time for patience is OVER. The time to act is NOW! Dont be a fool. They dont give a SHIT about you. Do the smart thing... and if you get Gateway support.... give Sky3ds as a present to your niece, cousin, or nephew. Its just a childs play thing anyway. So what do you say?


 

better not


----------



## s-arash (Jan 20, 2015)

waiting is enough

୧༼ಠ益ಠ༽୨ NOW WE RIOT ୧༼ಠ益ಠ༽୨


----------



## nosignaldetected (Jan 20, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> n3ds users.... this is a time where you "hedge your bets" so to speak.
> 
> There is a chance all your money and time is going to get flushed down the potty because you got Gateway and sold your old 3ds and XL.
> 
> ...



I imported a New XL, its the same region as mine, and I do not pirate my games, I buy them legitimately. Gateway is just a cool thing I want to tinker with and use for convenience. 

What now, bro


----------



## lolboy (Jan 20, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> n3ds users.... this is a time where you "hedge your bets" so to speak.
> 
> There is a chance all your money and time is going to get flushed down the potty because you got Gateway and sold your old 3ds and XL.
> 
> ...


 

I already have gateway that is working fine with my 3DS XL. The problem is that a week+ ago I orderd AUS N3DSXL in hope that I will have lower firmware for gateway and because gateway said "SOON"
So, let's say I buy sky3DS for 100 euro and next week gateway releases support for N3DS, then what? I would properly never use Sky3DS.

On the other hand Sky3DS is nice because it does not require any internet brouwser exploits. So, I can keep Gateway for my old 3DS and get Sky3DS for N3DS.

It's a decision I have to make


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 20, 2015)

nosignaldetected said:


> I imported a New XL, its the same region as mine, and I do not pirate my games, I buy them legitimately. Gateway is just a cool thing I want to tinker with and use for convenience.
> 
> What now, bro


 
What else you gonna do on a Saturday? Sit in your fuckin armchair wankin off to pop idols and play retail game? fuck that for  laugh

I know what id rather do.. Liverpool away and Sky3ds.. LOVE IT!!

btw.. Copying is not Theft.


----------



## Azel (Jan 20, 2015)

Well I for one am glad I canceled my AUS N3DS order on play-asia, price would have been outrageous with mandatory fedex and custom fees.
Luckily I had a friend with a relative in Australia who was coming back mid-december and got a system for 25-30€ less than what it'll sell on feb 13 in Europe.
(got a Gateway around the same time, would have been much cheaper shipped from china than spain, but at the time I thought n3DS would be supported before xmas, what a fool I was lol)  

That being said, I never owned a 3DS system myself, my DSLite broke a long time ago, and wait has been long since that november POC video... (I got Snake Eater 3D for header dumping purpose, could play it, but somehow didn't care much for it (I like MGS3 as much as the next guy, don't get me wrong lol)
Thankfully I'm still in the middle of playing Bayonetta 2 (just finished1 even though I 1000/1000 it on 360 back in the day) on Wii U (got it 2nd hand after xmas for cheap), replaying SoTC HD on PS3, Puppateer, Link's Awakening on Android and some other stuff, so I'm good.

TL;DR : glad I didn't import with crazy prices asked online, feeling bad for those here who did; CHOOOCHOOO HYPE TRAIN, it'll get there when it get there, Gateway, to me, is clearly focusing on EU/US N3DS release, they don't really care about us :|


----------



## lolboy (Jan 20, 2015)

My "New" 3DS XL and me are ready for gateway!


----------



## nosignaldetected (Jan 20, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> What else you gonna do on a Saturday? Sit in your fuckin armchair wankin off to pop idols and play retail game? fuck that for  laugh
> 
> I know what id rather do.. Liverpool away and Sky3ds.. LOVE IT!!
> 
> btw.. Copying is not Theft.



What the hell are you on about? I earn £36k a year (so I buy every game I want), I have children and I'm married. Last thing I spend my weekends doing is playing on games, unfortunately I have to try and squeeze my hobby in whenever I can.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 20, 2015)

nosignaldetected said:


> What the hell are you on about? I earn £36k a year (so I buy every game I want), I have children and I'm married. Last thing I spend my weekends doing is playing on games, unfortunately I have to try and squeeze my hobby in whenever I can.


 
Good for you. No one gives a shit what you make. I have kids and im married too. I was actually just quoting a line from the movie "Football Factory". Thats all i was doing.


----------



## BlazingRin (Jan 20, 2015)

Have this avatar in the waiting train, gw had fixed the CN/KR/TW for 10 days, how long for n3ds?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 20, 2015)

BlazingRin said:


> Have this avatar in the waiting train, gw had fixed the CN/KR/TW for 10 days, how long for n3ds?


Who says they've only been working on the 3.0.2 firmware for the past 10 days


----------



## lolboy (Jan 20, 2015)

BlazingRin said:


> Have this avatar in the waiting train, gw had fixed the CN/KR/TW for 10 days, how long for n3ds?


 

according some reliable sources (gateway): SOON


----------



## RIX__MIX (Jan 20, 2015)

Personally, I don't think it will be here before the 13th Feb, though I'd love to be wrong.

They probably want to wait to see if (by some very unlikely chance) there are some design/firmware changes with the Europe and NA devices.

The wait continues.... back on my 3DS XL I go.


----------



## LegendaryFighter (Jan 20, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Join in man. Then head over to VinsCool 's profile page and post somethin'.


 
Still don't get why we are doing this :/


----------



## andre104623 (Jan 20, 2015)

I just got a PlayStation TV and its great. I'm going to play around with this for a while then check gateways site in a month maybe the n3ds update will be there


----------



## lolboy (Jan 20, 2015)

I think the next gateway update will be something like:




> GATEWAY ULTRA 3.0.3 PUBLIC BETA
> Posted on January 30, 2015
> 
> Today we present Gateway ULTRA 3.0.3 which does some shitty things except supporting the "New 3DS".
> There is still more shitty updates to come and as always, ENJOY the wait!


----------



## lolboy (Jan 20, 2015)

andre104623 said:


> I just got a PlayStation TV and its great. I'm going to play around with this for a while then check gateways site in a month maybe the n3ds update will be there


 
I give you 3 hours at most. After that you will be refreshing gateway website


----------



## misterb98 (Jan 20, 2015)

The butthurt is real here.

"OMG my Illigal Piracy Cartridge isn't working when they said that they would make it work"

Seriously, sometime people actually need time. Don't you have better things to do than posting about how much you want the update to come out and that you should totally buy sky3ds?

School/Work anyone?

Also, I would by far prefer a complete product launching later than a broken product now. Just go look at AC:Unity.


----------



## satel (Jan 20, 2015)

ucta said:


> id switch to sky long time ago...but i realy hate pressing that button every time to cycle through games -_-


 

i honestly don't care about pressing the button,how many games i'm going to play in a day ? also if i want to i can always install the games on smaller 8gb or 16gb micro sd cards this way i don't have a huge list of games to navigate through.


----------



## satel (Jan 20, 2015)

misterb98 said:


> The butthurt is real here.
> 
> "OMG my Illigal Piracy Cartridge isn't working when they said that they would make it work"
> 
> ...


 

i try hard to ignore replying to such comments as yours & i'm doing a damn good job thus far  but this time i think i will reply for the sake of replying,the issue with gateway is not about people been impatient it's about gateway team been dishonest (specially with N3DS owners) & lacking big time in the communication department. i don't care if the update will be delayed for 3 or 6 months if this meant it will be done properly but don't take me for a fool,show me some respect if not for me as a person for my dollars that are in your pocket for the useless piece of plastic you sold me.


----------



## netovsk (Jan 20, 2015)

satel said:


> i honestly don't care about pressing the button,how many games i'm going to play in a day ? also if i want to i can always install the games on smaller 8gb or 16gb micro sd cards this way i don't have a huge list of games to navigate through.



The greatest issues on sky are the fact that it doesn't have an emunand which means if it's blocked in a future patch that's it and the lack of support for non-retail/eshop download games but there are not too many worth the time and unlike retail they are affordable anyways. How much was pushmo this week? 2 dollars?

The thing is, if sky gets blocked in 9.5 then it will be useless to many people and used units prices will drop all of a sudden.


----------



## Godson777 (Jan 20, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Uhmmm is this the *NEW* HypeTrain thread?


It's not a hypetrain thread unless I'm here.


----------



## misterb98 (Jan 20, 2015)

satel said:


> i try hard to ignore replying to such comments as yours & i'm doing a damn good job thus far  but this time i think i will reply for the sake of replying,the issue with gateway is not about people been impatient it's about gateway team been dishonest (specially with N3DS owners) & lacking big time in the communication department. i don't care if the update will be delayed for 3 or 6 months if this meant it will be done properly but don't take me for a fool,show me some respect if not for me as a person for my dollars that are in your pocket for the useless piece of plastic you sold me.


 
On the other hand, if you look at the track record of all "companies" like this one, you should expect this by now. Companies should be used loosely here, as it is more of a hacker group selling their work. I don't like the delays either, but some people here are posting multiple times in half an hour asking for updates.

Honestly, just be like me, and check GBAtemp every morning. China is awake while America sleeps (mostly, a tiny bit of overlap ), so you shouldn't expect them to be up at 3AM finishing their latest development.

On the other hand, some people are like me, with a JPN 3ds XL and a gateway, waiting for it to come out to break region lock. I can understand the frustration of having to wait, but surely you can find something else. School, Work, PC Games... Pick something ^^


----------



## Axido (Jan 20, 2015)

misterb98 said:


> On the other hand, if you look at the track record of all "companies" like this one, you should expect this by now. Companies should be used loosely here, as it is more of a hacker group selling their work. I don't like the delays either, but some people here are posting multiple times in half an hour asking for updates.
> 
> Honestly, just be like me, and check GBAtemp every morning. China is awake while America sleeps (mostly, a tiny bit of overlap ), so you shouldn't expect them to be up at 3AM finishing their latest development.
> 
> On the other hand, some people are like me, with a JPN 3ds XL and a gateway, waiting for it to come out to break region lock. I can understand the frustration of having to wait, but surely you can find something else. School, Work, PC Games... Pick something ^^


 
That's a fine idea. I'm gonna go play GTA V on my PC now.

Wait...


----------



## andre104623 (Jan 20, 2015)

lolboy said:


> I give you 3 hours at most. After that you will be refreshing gateway website


Yeah right I got killzone online


----------



## lolboy (Jan 20, 2015)

Gateway...they never could have done this to us back in DS flascards days. One day of this crap and they would be out of bussines. They have the upperhand so they have made us their bitches.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 20, 2015)

andre104623 said:


> Yeah right I got killzone online


Already back eh


----------



## boomie0123 (Jan 20, 2015)

Would it cause any harm to update from 8.1 on a N3DS JPN? I'd assume that'd put me at 9.4, but I don't want to chance it since the N3DS gateway update is "right around the corner".

Just want to know if updating would screw me over from using Gateway


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 20, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> Would it cause any harm to update from 8.1 on a N3DS JPN? I'd assume that'd put me at 9.4, but I don't want to chance it since the N3DS gateway update is "right around the corner".
> 
> Just want to know if updating would screw me over from using Gateway


 
At this point it would unless GW has something uo there sleeve for 9.3-9.4.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 20, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> Would it cause any harm to update from 8.1 on a N3DS JPN? I'd assume that'd put me at 9.4, but I don't want to chance it since the N3DS gateway update is "right around the corner".
> 
> Just want to know if updating would screw me over from using Gateway


 

Yes, it would. Don't update


----------



## bytor (Jan 20, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> Would it cause any harm to update from 8.1 on a N3DS JPN? I'd assume that'd put me at 9.4, but I don't want to chance it since the N3DS gateway update is "right around the corner".
> 
> Just want to know if updating would screw me over from using Gateway


 

Why on earth would you want to update your SysNAND to 9.4..? Just update your EmuNAND instead, that way your SysNAND will stay at 8.1 and your EmuNAND will have the latest supported firmware. I can see absolutely no point whatsoever in updating your SysNAND.

Oops, sorry, just read your post properly. You're better off waiting for Gateway to get their arses in gear and sort out New 3DS compatibility.


----------



## netovsk (Jan 20, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> Would it cause any harm to update from 8.1 on a N3DS JPN? I'd assume that'd put me at 9.4, but I don't want to chance it since the N3DS gateway update is "right around the corner".
> 
> Just want to know if updating would screw me over from using Gateway




Don't

I updated mine to 9.4 out of sheer stupidity and regret it every single day ever since.


----------



## Kugz (Jan 20, 2015)

netovsk said:


> Don't
> 
> I updated mine to 9.4 out of sheer stupidity and regret it every single day ever since.


 

Buy a SKY3DS like I did


----------



## Ra1d (Jan 20, 2015)

lolboy said:


> I think the next gateway update will be something like:


 

Would you rather prefer it said : 




> GATEWAY ULTRA 3.0.3 PUBLIC BETA
> Posted on January 30, 2015
> 
> Today we present Gateway ULTRA 3.0.3 which is a shitty update that supports "New 3DS"
> ...


----------



## Kracken (Jan 20, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Buy a SKY3DS like I did


 
Yep, no other choice at this point. Although you might regret it if GW ever supports 9.4+, but it's not looking likely.


----------



## Ra1d (Jan 20, 2015)

Kracken said:


> Yep, no other choice at this point. Although you might regret it *if GW ever supports 9.4+*, but it's not looking likely.


 

Less likely to happen any time soon, Sky3DS is his best option, but again it's also a gamble, since you never know if this blue button card can be updated in-case it gets blocked or not.


----------



## Kugz (Jan 20, 2015)

Kracken said:


> Yep, no other choice at this point. Although you might regret it if GW ever supports 9.4+, but it's not looking likely.


 

Then he can just buy a Gateway at a later date, no regrets! /cheer



Ra1d said:


> Would you rather prefer it said :


 

*facepalm*


----------



## Ra1d (Jan 20, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Then he can just buy a Gateway at a later date, no regrets! /cheer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nice counter-argument, well played.


----------



## netovsk (Jan 20, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Buy a SKY3DS like I did



You just made me feel better. 

I just didn't order it yet because I'm curious on what Supercard Team really has in mind for the next 3 weeks. I find it hard to believe they'll release something thats <4.5 sysnand only.



Kracken said:


> Yep, no other choice at this point. Although you might regret it if GW ever supports 9.4+, but it's not looking likely.



I wouldn't doubt by the time GW finds another 9.4+ exploit, if ever, there will be a CFW loader. They might have a 9.4 exploit by now but they have no reason to release it until 9.4+ comes straight out of the box which could take a year or two.


----------



## Kracken (Jan 20, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Then he can just buy a Gateway at a later date, no regrets! /cheer


 

Not sure about you, but I honestly wouldn't want to buy another cart down the road. I might regret my initial purchase you would say. There is a reason there are many people taking sides on here. You think people defending GW/sky3ds own both cards? They are pro whatever card they own.


----------



## netovsk (Jan 20, 2015)

I can also sell the sky3ds card if it doesn't get blocked, it's a better choice than selling my 3ds but I believe there will be cfw loaders by then making gateway obsolete.


----------



## Kugz (Jan 20, 2015)

Kracken said:


> Not sure about you, but I honestly wouldn't want to buy another cart down the road. I might regret my initial purchase you would say. There is a reason there are many people taking sides on here. You think people defending GW/sky3ds own both cards? They are pro whatever card they own.


 

... but why not? If it's for pure piracy (which most Gateway/SKY3DS users use their carts for) then it's a darn good investment of their money. There was a huge gap between the last Gateway exploit.

You pay around $100~ for the SKY3DS card if you're on 9.4 and you have a catalogue of hundreds of games accessible as soon as it's in your hands. Let's say Gateway releases another exploit in 6 months (wishful thinking) and by that time you've played 30 3DS games on your SKY cartridge, you've essentially paid $3/game to play them. That's effin' awesome. Plus you can sell it/it may work on later firmware versions.

Even if you have to spend another $60 down the track for a Gateway card when you can actually use it, you've still gotten a really good price/enjoyment ratio out of the previous card.

I've owned a Gateway for ages waiting on the N3DS update, it ain't here yet - I'm getting something that works. I'll use both and if you've got the cash you may as well get both. Equally awesome cards.


----------



## bannana2 (Jan 20, 2015)

So, this isn't much, but I modified the frame.html part of the exploit for increased loading speed and stability. Here you go -
https://mega.co.nz/#!ot8VUSwb!M8FU425hDjNQASoVqAx9dv8bTh8KfkXZVXZ4GJSONSU


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 21, 2015)

misterb98 said:


> The butthurt is real here.
> 
> "OMG my Illigal Piracy Cartridge isn't working when they said that they would make it work"
> 
> ...


Well.........you gotta admit though, some of AC Unity's bugs are real funny.
Like this:


----------



## Kracken (Jan 21, 2015)

Kugz said:


> ... but why not? If it's for pure piracy (which most Gateway/SKY3DS users use their carts for) then it's a darn good investment of their money. There was a huge gap between the last Gateway exploit.
> 
> You pay around $100~ for the SKY3DS card if you're on 9.4 and you have a catalogue of hundreds of games accessible as soon as it's in your hands. Let's say Gateway releases another exploit in 6 months (wishful thinking) and by that time you've played 30 3DS games on your SKY cartridge, you've essentially paid $3/game to play them. That's effin' awesome. Plus you can sell it/it may work on later firmware versions.
> 
> ...


 
At this point I feel a better investment is to sell the 9.4 3DS and buy a 9.2 or N3DS (once GW releases support. How much would you lose in that trade? Probably a lot less that the $100 it costs for a sky3ds.

To me personally I find buying the sky3ds right now a waste if a 9.2 3DS is easily obtainable. If you absolutely must keep your current 3DS than sky3ds is the only option, but if you can part with it you will save money and end up with, IMO, a more complete package in GW.

If you have  N3DS and cannot wait sky3ds is also your only option. I would recommend the sky3ds to anyone who either A) Cannot part with their current >9.2 3DS and B)N3DS owners who cannot wait.


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 21, 2015)

So in the other massive hype thread I mentioned some things that I thought were suspicious in gateways n3ds support video.
1. The region free games they show playing are games that only require fw 4.5 or less
2. The cia file they had installed was a game that came as a bundle. Which are the only via files that can be system transferred to a different 3ds.( I know it's a diff region tho so that kinda break this theory)
3. The only game they showed that required a higher fw was a Jpn version of smash which matched the consoles region.

Probably all coincidence but still I want a God damn release lmao. Idc if it's buggy as long as it doesn't brick my shit I'm cool with it.


----------



## Kracken (Jan 21, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> So in the other massive hype thread I mentioned some things that I thought were suspicious in gateways n3ds support video.
> 1. The region free games they show playing are games that only require fw 4.5 or less
> 2. The cia file they had installed was a game that came as a bundle. Which are the only via files that can be system transferred to a different 3ds.( I know it's a diff region tho so that kinda break this theory)
> 3. The only game they showed that required a higher fw was a Jpn version of smash which matched the consoles region.
> ...


 

Yeah, saw some of what you mentioned. Seems like a conspiracy, but everyone thought that as well when people starting saying their clones bricked their systems.

As far as I'm concerned if they got the point where their GW firmware is showing the in the settings I have confidence that it will work similarly as regular 3DS's with GW. There will be a ton of pissed of people, not just annoyed about the release. I wouldn't be surprised if people try and file paypal claims or get charges reversed on their CC's citing the product is faulty and cannot receive refund.


----------



## netovsk (Jan 21, 2015)

Kracken said:


> At this point I feel a better investment is to sell the 9.4 3DS and buy a 9.2 or N3DS (once GW releases support. How much would you lose in that trade? Probably a lot less that the $100 it costs for a sky3ds.
> 
> To me personally I find buying the sky3ds right now a waste if a 9.2 3DS is easily obtainable. If you absolutely must keep your current 3DS than sky3ds is the only option, but if you can part with it you will save money and end up with, IMO, a more complete package in GW.
> 
> If you have N3DS and cannot wait sky3ds is also your only option. I would recommend the sky3ds to anyone who either A) Cannot part with their current >9.2 3DS and B)N3DS owners who cannot wait.



Well I got a brand new 3ds xl dream team edition for around $100 cheaper than on stores. 100% mint no scratches no details never dropped nothing and I'm a mario rpg fan so that's the perfect 3ds for me.

Guy got it for christmas and didn't like it so I bought it then yeah It'd be spending at least 150$ if I were to sell mine and buy a new one so even tho selling mine seems attractive buying a sky3ds would seem a wiser choice even tho I'll be unable to run download-only games (region lock was also a downside until a few days ago).

Maybe that's why I regret so much, not updating would be a win-win (now I got to evaluate options and downsides) so whoever got a N3DS don't update no matter how hyped you are.


----------



## Kracken (Jan 21, 2015)

netovsk said:


> Well I got a brand new 3ds xl dream team edition for around $100 cheaper than on stores. 100% mint no scratches no details never dropped nothing and I'm a mario rpg fan so that's the perfect 3ds for me.
> 
> Guy got it for christmas and didn't like it so I bought it then yeah It'd be spending at least 150$ if I were to sell mine and buy a new one so even tho selling mine seems attractive buying a sky3ds would seem a wiser choice even tho I'll be unable to run download-only games (region lock was also a downside until a few days ago).
> 
> Maybe that's why I regret so much, not updating would be a win-win (now I got to evaluate options and downsides) so whoever got a N3DS don't update no matter how hyped you are.


 

That's what I mean. You are person A (cannot part with their current >9.2 3DS). I think a lot of people could easily part/replace their 3DS, but you are in a specific situation where you don't want to give up your 3DS.

I wouldn't be that attached to a particular console (especially if it's cosmetic), but I understand people who are in category A and to them I'd recommend the sky3ds which does pretty much what most people want from GW, just at a higher price. But if you can part with your 3DS I'd recommend replacing it with a <9.3 3DS or even wait and see how GW's support of the N3DS turns out.


----------



## netovsk (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah I'm in that particular spot, guy in love with his 3ds lol!

That's exactly what I'll be doing, there's a lot cooking in the next 4 weeks, even 9.5 blocking sky3ds and leading its prices to drop and well at least I got dream team lol.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 21, 2015)

Crossing my fingers for the N3DS to come with 9.2 or below. Trading in my current XL tomorrow.

At least ill have all the new content in patch 2.5 of FFXIV to play while i wait


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 21, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> So, this isn't much, but I modified the frame.html part of the exploit for increased loading speed and stability. Here you go -
> https://mega.co.nz/#!l9EzXYKC!1Q0L1Zmai4az115_lmWhNRWvUn8S5PzL2MMM8512PR0


And how would I make this work?

_pls halp me gief u €_


----------



## bannana2 (Jan 21, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> And how would I make this work?
> 
> _pls halp me gief u €_


 
Watcha mean? Its a frame.html file so if you setup a local server and put your files (index.html and frame.html) online then it should work just like go.gateway-3ds.com. I only modfied the payload file iframe which was easy to do.


----------



## Kugz (Jan 21, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> And how would I make this work?
> 
> _pls halp me gief u €_


 


For _€70 _you can get a solution that doesn't need any fandangled trickster websites and none of that silly nandsense . My SKY arrives tomorrow and the Gateway goes back in the damn, cold, dark drawer of doom.. until it decides to work in my N3DS and then the girlfriend gets the SKY


----------



## bannana2 (Jan 21, 2015)

Kugz said:


> For _€70 _you can get a solution that doesn't need any fandangled trickster websites and none of that silly nandsense . My SKY arrives tomorrow and the Gateway goes back in the damn, cold, dark drawer of doom.. until it decides to work in my N3DS and then the girlfriend gets the SKY


 
Hold up, hold up...Why would you not just sell your N3DS before it was released in the states and turn a profit instead?


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 21, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> Hold up, hold up...Why would you not just sell your N3DS before it was released in the states and turn a profit instead?


 well there's always return fraud. Lol I can just picture going to Wal-Mart screaming that the games won't load and the all the menus are in Japanese haha


----------



## Ra1d (Jan 21, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Crossing my fingers for the N3DS to come with 9.2 or below. Trading in my current XL tomorrow.
> 
> At least ill have all the new content in patch 2.5 of FFXIV to play while i wait


 

Pretty sure you don't have to worry, the 9.3 and 9.4 firmwares have been released like what , a month ago ? And most consoles that are being sold right now have been assembled months ago to prepare for the release.


----------



## Kugz (Jan 21, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> Hold up, hold up...Why would you not just sell your N3DS before it was released in the states and turn a profit instead?


 

Seriously not worth the hassle. I noticed that people in the U.S.A./U.K./Europe were buying the Jap/AUS consoles for a mint but Feebay takes 12% or something ridiculous and I cannot be bothered trying to sell a $250 console to make 20 bucks shipping it to another country hey.

Any profit was negated by effort


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 21, 2015)

So the n3ds in Aus originally came with 9.0.0E now the 9.0 update was released on October 6, 2014 and the Aus n3ds consoles were released on November 21. Thats less time than the 9.4 release on December 11, 2014 to the USA/EUR n3ds release on February 13, 2015

just food for though i guess.


----------



## Kugz (Jan 21, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> So the n3ds in Aus originally came with 9.0.0E now the 9.0 update was released on October 6, 2014 and the Aus n3ds consoles were released on November 21. Thats less time than the 9.4 release on December 11, 2014 to the USA/EUR n3ds release on February 13, 2015
> 
> just food for though i guess.


 

Not to mention that Aus/Jap didn't get the Red XL at launch which could also mean it's a 'fresher' batch of consoles than what we received.

Pretty sure Gatewait is holding the release off until the 13th for some stupid reason. Either way tomorrow I get my games /cheer


----------



## raibot (Jan 21, 2015)

I think I remember garyopa saying something about a news "early next week" last week. Well, it's already Wednesday where I am and it's already past "early week" and still haven't heard anything. Or is it just that I missed some update from him?


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 21, 2015)

raibot said:


> I think I remember garyopa saying something about a news "early next week" last week. Well, it's already Wednesday where I am and it's already past "early week" and still haven't heard anything. Or is it just that I missed some update from him?


I think he was expecting n3ds news from gateway but ended up getting the 3.02 update news instead.



Kugz said:


> Not to mention that Aus/Jap didn't get the Red XL at launch which could also mean it's a 'fresher' batch of consoles than what we received.


 
Thats a pretty good point. Still hoping for less than 9.3 but only time will tell. more of this waiting game. at least nintendo gives us a real release date


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't think GW will start/continue working on New3DS support until all the issues with old 3ds are ironed out. It seems there's still some problems with downgrading china/kor/twn consoles? If so, nothing will happen for another 5-10 days probably


----------



## justln (Jan 21, 2015)

raibot said:


> I think I remember garyopa saying something about a news "early next week" last week. Well, it's already Wednesday where I am and it's already past "early week" and still haven't heard anything. Or is it just that I missed some update from him?


 
Already out on Monday.


----------



## Xenophy (Jan 21, 2015)

Hmm? I thought it was finally fixed now as they state that they got it rollin for those three versions?

Just checked the downgrade packs are also in place, so they would finally bring out the support now. Just give them another 10 days i guess


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 21, 2015)

Just hoping the update is released before the N3DS release on the 13th here in the US.


----------



## Xenophy (Jan 21, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Just hoping the update is released before the N3DS release on the 13th here in the US.



I guess now is the best time ti say most probably it will be out in like 10 days or 14? Although around the corner(tm) could also mean its coming out in nearly a month. But I would already appreciate it for n3ds release to be 9.2 or less, since thats the version I would be most comfortable ~ except gw releases his new3ds solution to work till 9.4 ... 

Get the hype up guys!!!


----------



## jscjml (Jan 21, 2015)

They dropped something else and theres no New3DS support?

.......

useless, im not even gonna update my 2DS.


----------



## thaikhoa (Jan 21, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> I don't think GW will start/continue working on New3DS support until all the issues with old 3ds are ironed out. It seems there's still some problems with downgrading china/kor/twn consoles? If so, nothing will happen for another 5-10 days probably


 

New3DS support is another story besides fw downgrading. Still in hope for this week.


----------



## jscjml (Jan 21, 2015)

Speaking of which, it seems they didnt fix any of the problems the 2DS is currently having. The console doesnt work with .3ds/.3dz. whatever though, i'd rather have New3DS support than fixed 2DS.


----------



## Xenophy (Jan 21, 2015)

jscjml said:


> Speaking of which, it seems they didnt fix any of the problems the 2DS is currently having. The console doesnt work with .3ds/.3dz. whatever though, i'd rather have New3DS support than fixed 2DS.


Well then u. Did sth wrong for sure. 
I got a 2ds too and it works with everything right now!!! 
Ds dz emunand cia and i m playing like everyday with it... 
Whats ur problem?


----------



## jscjml (Jan 21, 2015)

.3ds and .3dz files dont work for me.

Sometimes they'll play for a couple minutes, but they always crash with "Game Card Removed" error. Had to resort to using CIA's instead.
Spent days reformatting my card, defragmenting it, trying different ones. Gave up and put it in the 2DS itself.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 21, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Well then u. Did sth wrong for sure.
> I got a 2ds too and it works with everything right now!!!
> Ds dz emunand cia and i m playing like everyday with it...
> Whats ur problem?





jscjml said:


> .3ds and .3dz files dont work for me.
> 
> Sometimes they'll play for a couple minutes, but they always crash with "Game Card Removed" error. Had to resort to using CIA's instead.
> Spent days reformatting my card, defragmenting it, trying different ones. Gave up and put it in the 2DS itself.


It's something on with the 2DS being unable to read certain(read "most") mSDs. Nothing with the formats.


----------



## ucta (Jan 21, 2015)

where is all hype gone guys ?( keep it up!


----------



## idx13 (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm on board!


----------



## Rokkubro (Jan 21, 2015)

I like those faceplates but... I think the Majora's Mask ones have more HYPE


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 21, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


> I like those faceplates but... I think the Majora's Mask ones have more HYPE


 
I like the MH4G edition better since I have one. The one you have is the best for you .


----------



## SuperSVGA (Jan 21, 2015)

Took me a moment to figure out what that was on the train, looked like some ugly 2DS.


----------



## dustmite (Jan 21, 2015)

sitting in the hype train for nearly two month now... no end in sight


----------



## ucta (Jan 21, 2015)

dustmite said:


> sitting in the hype train for nearly two month now... no end in sight


 
we will be rewarded soon enough...my personal timer is set on some where mid February


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 21, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


> I like those faceplates but... I think the Majora's Mask ones have more HYPE


 

I think i like the MH one im gonna preorder in the next few hours....x)


----------



## bache (Jan 21, 2015)

r5xscn said:


> I like the MH4G edition better since I have one. The one you have is the best for you .


 


VeryCrushed said:


> I think i like the MH one im gonna preorder in the next few hours....x)


 

MH4 face plates or go home gents


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 21, 2015)

bache said:


> MH4 face plates or go home gents


Oh that looks nice. Might consider importing that. If I can even find an online store that sells it cheap......urgh.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 21, 2015)

bache said:


> MH4 face plates or go home gents


Lol I meant the MHU4 limited edition XL xD


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 21, 2015)

bache said:


> MH4 face plates or go home gents


Question: Is this out yet? If so, where can I get it? If not, when is it out?


----------



## bache (Jan 21, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Question: Is this out yet? If so, where can I get it? If not, when is it out?


 
They release on same day as the game. Pre-ordered mine through EB Games (Gamestop) for $25AUD.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 21, 2015)

bache said:


> They release on same day as the game. Pre-ordered mine through EB Games (Gamestop) for $25AUD.


Sad though, I'm in Asia, so I kinda can't do that. : (


----------



## justln (Jan 21, 2015)

bache said:


> MH4 face plates or go home gents


 

I prefer this:


----------



## ucta (Jan 21, 2015)

justln said:


> I prefer this:


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 21, 2015)

bache said:


> They release on same day as the game. Pre-ordered mine through EB Games (Gamestop) for $25AUD.


Aww......unless you're offering to help me preorder and send it my way? I would pay you.


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 21, 2015)

I am ready to board the N3ds hype train!

It gonna be a long ride but it'll be worth it

Next Stop: Gateway


----------



## bache (Jan 21, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Aww......unless you're offering to help me preorder and send it my way? I would pay you.


 

I would, but shipping costs here in Aus suck ass. It'd probably cost another $15 to send it internationally. You'd be better off waiting to see if a retailer or Amazon will sell them at launch.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 21, 2015)

bache said:


> I would, but shipping costs here in Aus suck ass. It'd probably cost another $15 to send it internationally. You'd be better off waiting to see if a retailer or Amazon will sell them at launch.


And by then, I'll guarantee you I'd hafta pay 40-50 AUD fer it, considering how imports go in my country. -_-;

Meh, I can wait. After all, I alr got this nice Kut-Ku cover plate.


----------



## Azel (Jan 21, 2015)

btw, I just realised (call me stupid lol) the highest required fw needed for a gamecart now is 8.1 for SSB right ? I could have gotten a SKY with my N3DS and stayed on 9.0 lol

Anyway, does anybody know what fw those feb13 games require ? (I mean some ppl already have Zelda MM N3DS, right ? I don't know if anybody got MH4U or something)


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 21, 2015)

justln said:


> I prefer this:


What game is that from? I like it.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 21, 2015)

So, any news on Ga(y)teWay?


----------



## lolboy (Jan 21, 2015)

justln said:


> I prefer this:



Stickers right? I tried stickers on my 3DS Xl and removed them day after because it give it a very cheap look.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 21, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> Would you rather prefer it said :



Yes


----------



## Yabbie (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## justln (Jan 21, 2015)

mech said:


> What game is that from? I like it.


Monster Hunter, Felynes.






lolboy said:


> Stickers right? I tried stickers on my 3DS Xl and removed them day after because it give it a very cheap look.


There are some high quality matte looking stickers and then there are terrible ones. I'll be putting a transparent cover so it won't look out of place.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 21, 2015)

justln said:


> Monster Hunter, Felynes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I just pm'ed you as you posted this,  thanks


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 21, 2015)

mech said:


> Thanks! I just pm'ed you as you posted this, thanks


 

Yeh, the fact that you can customize 3ds plates and stuff is really cool

Also....My New 3DS XL just came in 15 mins ago , I got metallic blue its so nice looking!

I won't turn it on yet for fear of updating, Is there a way to actually use it and play games etc. without updating fully or no, I just don't want to be bombarded with update messages all the time till Gateway releases support


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 21, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Yeh, the fact that you can customize 3ds plates and stuff is really cool
> 
> Also....My New 3DS XL just came in 15 mins ago , I got metallic blue its so nice looking!
> 
> I won't turn it on yet for fear of updating, Is there a way to actually use it and play games etc. without updating fully or no, I just don't want to be bombarded with update messages all the time till Gateway releases support


If you don't want to risk it make sure your wireless router has a pass code,  that way when you turn it on it won't connect to a connection untill you can press the box on the top left of the screen...  Scroll down and turn wireless off.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 21, 2015)

mech said:


> If you don't want to risk it make sure your wireless router has a pass code, that way when you turn it on it won't connect to a connection untill you can press the box on the top left of the screen... Scroll down and turn wireless off.


 

mac filters..........best friend ever. The other day I almost updated to 9.4 on sysnand. PHEW!!!!


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 21, 2015)

Is there some way to remove the "Update is ready" notification?


----------



## Nollog (Jan 21, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> mac filters..........best friend ever. The other day I almost updated to 9.4 on sysnand. PHEW!!!!


 
a mac spoofer for emunand would be super-cute.


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 21, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> mac filters..........best friend ever. The other day I almost updated to 9.4 on sysnand. PHEW!!!!


 

Do you know how I can set those up at all? Infact yeh, my router has a password and i can also flick the thing on the right off so It won't update 

I'll still be able to play all my current 3ds games on there fine then right? I just need to find a good way of getting all my saved data over to my microsd in my new 3ds xl


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 21, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> mac filters..........best friend ever. The other day I almost updated to 9.4 on sysnand. PHEW!!!!


 
Mac address filter blocking on the router and only having an accept list is all well and good but when you use emunand and want to access the Internet with it,  I really can't be bothered logging into my router etc.. Like said above a mac address spoofed would be great.


----------



## ucta (Jan 21, 2015)

soooooooooooooooooooooooooooon


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 21, 2015)

ucta said:


> soooooooooooooooooooooooooooon


 

Soon I will be playing all of the 3ds games, muwhahahhahaha

The Gateway to victory is coming....2015......

P.S: Does anyone know how a simple guide yet to get saves files from 3ds xl to new 3ds xl?


----------



## wbsddgg (Jan 21, 2015)

Nollog said:


> from just her hands?


 
Exactly speaking, YES.  her figure is not important in this moment，
instead of her white and tender hand with fiery-red fingernails， yeesssssssssssss（by Megatron）


----------



## Swizard (Jan 21, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Soon I will be playing all of the 3ds games, muwhahahhahaha
> 
> The Gateway to victory is coming....*2015*......
> 
> P.S: Does anyone know how a simple guide yet to get saves files from 3ds xl to new 3ds xl?


 
Optimistic are we


----------



## satel (Jan 21, 2015)

Swizard said:


> Optimistic are we


 

his father works for Gateway.


----------



## satel (Jan 21, 2015)

someone please tell garyopa or sonyusa to tell their reliable buddies at the GW team that zero communication is bad specially when they said: *Give  us  a  few days to check feedback on the new Ultra firmware and we will be **able to confirm release date for New 3DS. It won't be long. *now we're in the 2nd week with no update or release date confirmation!!!


----------



## kheldar (Jan 21, 2015)

satel said:


> someone please tell garyopa or sonyusa to tell their reliable buddies at the GW team that zero communication is bad specially when they said: *Give us a few days to check feedback on the new Ultra firmware and we will be **able to confirm release date for New 3DS. It won't be long. *now we're in the 2nd week with no update or release date confirmation!!!


 
They don't even care bro. It's proven with the hype train of first update.


----------



## Fatalanus (Jan 21, 2015)

My 2 cents again:
Now they'll not release it before 9.5. Because like that, they'll maybe have a solution for N3DS that will be available for a more large range of N3DS than the other brands..
Well, assuming that their exploit for N3DS works in 9.3 or 9.4...
For me it makes perfect sense. Good luck, guys!


----------



## lolboy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Gateway developer*:


----------



## satel (Jan 21, 2015)

lolboy said:


> *Gateway developer*:


 
*NOPE it's more like this* :


----------



## ucta (Jan 21, 2015)

gw team making a n3ds code -_-


----------



## bytor (Jan 21, 2015)

That Family Guy gif is fantastic lmfao


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 21, 2015)

Cause a lot of you seem to have nothing to do (not naming names) why dont you all go do something productive with your time? Like watching the new Windows 10 event that starts in 10 minutes  http://news.microsoft.com/windows10story/?OCID=WIP_r_Jan_Body_Webcast_9


----------



## Azel (Jan 21, 2015)

ucta said:


> gw team making a n3ds code -_-View attachment 14700


 
Is that Azis
(Yes, I realize I did spend too much time with Bulgarians and their chalga lol)


----------



## bytor (Jan 21, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Cause a lot of you seem to have nothing to do (not naming names) why dont you all go do something productive with your time? Like watching the new Windows 10 event that starts in 10 minutes  http://news.microsoft.com/windows10story/?OCID=WIP_r_Jan_Body_Webcast_9


 

Windows 10..?!??! Wtf happened to Windows 9..?

Anyway, like all versions of Windows I won't be going anywhere near it until the first Service Pack is out. Anyone going anywhere near Windows early on is asking for trouble.

Not that I'm complaining about the wait anyway, I'm quite happy with the way things have been going so far, I'm quite happy for it to be released when it's ready rather them releasing it half cocked.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 21, 2015)

Off topic: amiibos on sale at Walmart.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Pikachu-A...6ec3fbe525b94&veh=aff&wmlspartner=lw9MynSeamY


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 21, 2015)

bytor said:


> Windows 10..?!??! Wtf happened to Windows 9..?
> 
> Anyway, like all versions of Windows I won't be going anywhere near it until the first Service Pack is out. Anyone going anywhere near Windows early on is asking for trouble.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining about the wait anyway, I'm quite happy with the way things have been going so far, I'm quite happy for it to be released when it's ready rather them releasing it half cocked.


 

Microsoft has done a lot this time around, we have the insider program for preview versions.

Ohh and the skipping Windows 9 is old news..... The first Windows 10 preview version came out fall last year.


----------



## Kracken (Jan 21, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Off topic: amiibos on sale at Walmart.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Pikachu-A...6ec3fbe525b94&veh=aff&wmlspartner=lw9MynSeamY


Ordered a pikachu and mario for instore pickup. What do these do? If i dont want they I can just cancel the order.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 21, 2015)

Kracken said:


> Ordered a pikachu and mario for instore pickup. What do these do? If i dont want they I can just cancel the order.


 

Maybe you should read up on what it does before purchasing..........same goes for anyone hyping about GW. If you don't know what you're purchasing than read up on it.


----------



## 2skies (Jan 21, 2015)

Maybe their new feature is NFC data spoofing for Amiibo cloning, etc. HYPEHYPEHYPE


----------



## ucta (Jan 21, 2015)

2skies said:


> Maybe their new feature is NFC data spoofing for Amiibo cloning, etc. HYPEHYPEHYPE


 
+ would be awesome
Hype


----------



## Kracken (Jan 21, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Maybe you should read up on what it does before purchasing..........same goes for anyone hyping about GW. If you don't know what you're purchasing than read up on it.


 

I order all kinds of shit for instore pickup that I never keep. Its basically a reserve. I know these are popular and on sale I though I should reserve them before they go OOS.


----------



## bache (Jan 22, 2015)

Page two? This thread is too good for that. Hype it up champs!


----------



## Swizard (Jan 22, 2015)

bache said:


> Page two? This thread is too good for that. Hype it up champs!


 
Yea, too many people completely gave up on it coming out any time soon.


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 22, 2015)

Gateway fans reaction when they heard 9.0 - 9.2 wasn't coming in 24 hours:








Gateway fans reactions when N3ds/xl support comes:


----------



## Mrbaghead (Jan 22, 2015)

It's the middle of the week and no news from Gateway nor GaryOPA, things look grim for a release this week.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mrbaghead said:


> It's the middle of the week and no news from Gateway nor GaryOPA, things look grim for a release this week.


 

Its so funny. Shit was looking grim for all n3dxl owners weeks now. What makes it any different this week..........


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 22, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Gateway fans reaction when they heard 9.0 - 9.2 wasn't coming in 24 hours:


 

I alwys thought she was cute.


----------



## idx13 (Jan 22, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I alwys thought she was cute.


 

Super cute



So assuming I'm a patient man, support WILL come to new 3DS eventually right? I mean there is nothing making it absolutely impossible?


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Jan 22, 2015)

idx13 said:


> Super cute
> 
> 
> 
> So assuming I'm a patient man, support WILL come to new 3DS eventually right? I mean there is nothing making it absolutely impossible?


 
support probably already exists for some new 3ds systems (ones that have browser access probably could've been exploited with a small tweak).

But there's nothing really set in stone yet, other than yes... It will come... Eventually. Just don't be too hopeful with dates.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2015)

ucta said:


> gw team making a n3ds code -_-View attachment 14700


I think they'd just be models if they looked like that.  Matter of fact, that's probably a stock photo of weird Norwegian models messing with technology they have no idea how to use properly.


----------



## Malala (Jan 22, 2015)

A month ago the release was "just around the corner", and it still is. No release, no status update at all. It could be months away for all we know and gateway still brag about an incoming support. They are but words.


----------



## raibot (Jan 22, 2015)

It's all lies and empty promises


----------



## viral777 (Jan 22, 2015)

ughhh, I can't wait for the support to come. I really hope it comes out this week.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

my fear is that GW spent all of december and jan so far just working on support for old 3DS, so they haven't even made any further progress since the video


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 22, 2015)

N3ds support is coming right guys?


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2015)

raibot said:


> It's all lies and empty promises


This is turning into a ridiculous sky3DS adbot circlejerk.


----------



## 2skies (Jan 22, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> my fear is that GW spent all of december and jan so far just working on support for old 3DS, so they haven't even made any further progress since the video


 

That's a reasonable concern, absolutely. A simple progress update from them would really quell a lot of concern in this community, even just a "we are working on and closer to releasing N3DS support" would suffice.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 22, 2015)

2skies said:


> That's a reasonable concern, absolutely. A simple progress update from them would really quell a lot of concern in this community, even just a "we are working on and closer to releasing N3DS support" would suffice.


Have you met this community? That would send everyone in a downward spiral.

It would spur more "ehr mah Gerd they said soon, so it has to be tomorrow!" posts.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2015)

2skies said:


> That's a reasonable concern, absolutely. A simple progress update from them would really quell a lot of concern in this community, even just a "we are working on and closer to releasing N3DS support" would suffice.


If you don't trust them enough to believe they're working on it now, why would a few typed sentences change your mind? Makes no sense. Either you can look at their track record and see how many successful updates and new features they've released over the months, or you can join the tinfoil hat crowd and pretend like you know all about the Gateway team's thought process and motives.


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 22, 2015)

Looks like the early next week news update from Garyopa is currently pending. From Maxconsole



> Originally Posted by*Raymond7*





> _Thankyou garyopa! Do you know if the 2DS fixes are in this build?_
> No idea. -- I doubt it, but I asked the GW team for an update on what is happening with 2DS problems.
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_forums/threads/286971-GATEWAY-Presents-ULTRA-3-0-2-Public-BETA


----------



## koziakauzu (Jan 22, 2015)

> [...]the team been very quick recently, hammering out fixes non-stop[...]


 
how long did it take from 3.0 to 3.0.2?


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 22, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> how long did it take from 3.0 to 3.0.2?


about a 2 weeks i think?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

So the conversion factor is "very quick" = 2 weeks, so how much is "soon" and "around the corner"?


----------



## koziakauzu (Jan 22, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> So the conversion factor is "very quick" = 2 weeks, so how much is "soon" and "around the corner"?


 
damn


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> So the conversion factor is "very quick" = 2 weeks, so how much is "soon" and "around the corner"?


Before we can understand "soon" and "around the corner", we must first look at how time flows in the universe.

Here on Earth, we see those 2 phrases as "weeks to go" at most, but in the universe,
we have the presence of Black Holes. Now, the Black Hole is said to be able to bend Space and Time, and as such, the concept of "soon" and "around the corner" will be pushed to astronomical differences, ranging from a second to time indefinite.

And judging from how Gateway is presumably operating in the heart of a Black Hole, "soon" and "around the corner" are the worst kinds of estimates of time that they can give.


----------



## congzing (Jan 22, 2015)

Is the hype train in here?


----------



## Mrbaghead (Jan 22, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Its so funny. Shit was looking grim for all n3dxl owners weeks now. What makes it any different this week..........


 
Weeks? That's a bit of an over exaggeration there. The actual exploit only released two weeks ago, and GaryOPA said it would be early last week, so it's only been a bit of time.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mrbaghead said:


> Weeks? That's a bit of an over exaggeration there. The actual exploit only released two weeks ago, and GaryOPA said it would be early last week, so it's only been a bit of time.


 

no, n3ds owners have been waiting since the beginning of december. still waiting now. no different. i say release a beta, put up a warning sign, and let them hurt themselves. impatient ass people.....


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2015)

I think this is a matter of waiting for the new 3DS's USA Release, and then tack on 3 weeks to that.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2015)

Thelucario21 said:


> I think this is a matter of waiting for the new 3DS's USA Release, and then tack on 3 weeks to that.


There's no reason for them to wait on the US N3DS release.  They'll release N3DS support when it's ready.  That might be before or after the US N3DS release.  Irrelevant.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 22, 2015)

Plz ppl, just go play something on your own 3DS. If you dun have them, go play ur other consoles. If u also dun have them, go play ur mobile games. And if u also dun have mobile phones, go play something on ur PC/Laptop/Whatever. If you do not have any of the aforementioned, esp. the PC, how did you access this site to begin with? Then go play with ur physical toyz.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm very confident that we will hear some news by the end of this week / Early next week since gateway has been releasing constant updates (3 releases in 12 days) and it does look like they are working on this 24/7 (despite the cynicism we see on this thread)


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 22, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> gateway has been releasing constant updates (3 releases in 12 days) and it does look like they are working on this 24/7 (despite the cynicism we see on this thread)


Well, tbh, this has been the most amount of stuff happening in a long time with GW.

Anyhow, those with ur 3DS's and are waiting for the N3DS support, go dl BlargSNES and clear EarthBound.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Plz ppl, just go play something on your own 3DS. If you dun have them, go play ur other consoles. If u also dun have them, go play ur mobile games. And if u also dun have mobile phones, go play something on ur PC/Laptop/Whatever. If you do not have any of the aforementioned, esp. the PC, how did you access this site to begin with? Then go play with ur physical toyz.


 
many ppl don't have PC good enough to play games, I can barely play flash games on my computer.


----------



## s-arash (Jan 22, 2015)

Thelucario21 said:


> I think this is a matter of waiting for the new 3DS's USA Release, and then tack on 3 weeks to that.


 
1- US N3DS is higher than 9.2.0 , well gateway doesnt support this firmware anyway
2- US N3DS is lower than 9.2.0 or it equals to 9.2.0 , well gateway supports this firmware anyway

as you see , its just a matter of firmware and it has no effect on gateway release , 2 options and one of them will happen , so there's no reason for gateway to wait for US release of n3ds


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> many ppl don't have PC good enough to play games, I can barely play flash games on my computer.


And you don't have _any_ consoles?  How did you afford a 3DS?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

s-arash said:


> 1- US N3DS is higher than 9.2.0 , well gateway doesnt support this firmware anyway
> 2- US N3DS is lower than 9.2.0 or it equals to 9.2.0 , well gateway supports this firmware anyway
> 
> as you see , its just a matter of firmware and it has no effect on gateway release , 2 options and one of them will happen , so there's no reason for gateway to wait for US release of n3ds


 
Regardless of whether GW is waiting for us n3ds release or not, at the rate GW is going, it's reasonable to guess that GW's update will happen AFTER the us n3ds is released

EDIT: I'm not saying that there won't be any more GW updates between now and Feb 13. However, any updates would be for non-n3ds related stuff, like cheats or bug fixes for old 3DS, etc


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Regardless of whether GW is waiting for us n3ds release or not, at the rate GW is going, it's reasonable to guess that GW's update will happen AFTER the us n3ds is released


You don't _know_ what rate they're going at. Nor do you know how far N3DS support is from completion. Your crystal ball is worthless, as usual.


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 22, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Plz ppl, just go play something on your own 3DS. If you dun have them, go play ur other consoles. If u also dun have them, go play ur mobile games. And if u also dun have mobile phones, go play something on ur PC/Laptop/Whatever. If you do not have any of the aforementioned, esp. the PC, how did you access this site to begin with? Then go play with ur physical toyz.


 
I have many games on another platform that I want to finish, yet here I am waiting for Gateway N3DS updates.

Because one sheep is lost, the shepherd leaves the other 99 sheep to find the lost sheep.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2015)

EDIT: Deleted (Reason: Off-topic Rant)


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2015)

Xzi said:


> You don't _know_ what rate they're going at. Nor do you know how far N3DS support is from completion. Your crystal ball is worthless, as usual.


 
And you, holy shit. It's called a guess, not a guarantee. We aren't saying its 100% guaranteed it'll happen that way and any other way is impossible. Have you ever developed anything in your life? do you have any idea how many variables there are in development? or how much shit they'd get with their customers in if they released N3DS Support and the NA N3DS was >/=9.2 but their code/exploit mysteriously bricks NA or KOR N3DSes?

Based on the Timing of Nintendo's release in japan, when they announced the N3DS in the USA, when the webkit exploit was first released, and Smealum's new thing on 9.4 which still works using a variant of the webkit exploit, It is safer for Gateway to WAIT for the USA release and get 9.4 support working which as smealum has shown could be surprisingly easier than having to develop a entirely new exploit method as many (including possibly yourself) have assumed would have to be done. and since Gateway has very logical Developers who understand this stuff as shown by how long they waited to release the ULTRA firmware with 9.2 support, they more than likely WILL wait until after the N3DS has hit all regions so they can release something that works out the gate(way) rather than a buggy mess.


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 22, 2015)

Orrr they have an exploit currently working up to 9.4 but they just want to be safe n make sure that the us n3ds doesn't come with the unreleased 9.5. Lol because that makes all kinds of sense n such...


----------



## 2skies (Jan 22, 2015)

Whoah - easy, killer. Companies who know their audience should be able to communicate with them effectively in ways that increase their business: that's not a snugging of foil hats or claiming to know their motivations, but rather a reiteration of basic, professional communication practices.  

If I knew my client base was, well,_ this_, I'd be a little more proactive and thoughtful with my communication.  If Gateway doesn't publish a solution by the time I get my N3DS on 2/13 and I _really_ need to play my 3ds ROMS immediately, I'll order a flashcart that will support it.

As soon as Gateway does release support, however, I plan on buying one - before, on, or after N3DS release date. Doesn't matter to me.


----------



## bendrr (Jan 22, 2015)

oh god, the WAIT...


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 22, 2015)

bendrr said:


> oh god, the WAIT...


We've waited this long........ might as well wait a LITTLE longer.........(?)


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 22, 2015)

2skies said:


> Whoah - easy, killer. Companies who know their audience should be able to communicate with them effectively in ways that increase their business: that's not a snugging of foil hats or claiming to know their motivations, but rather a reiteration of basic, professional communication practices.
> 
> If I knew my client base was, well,_ this_, I'd be a little more proactive and thoughtful with my communication. If Gateway doesn't publish a solution by the time I get my N3DS on 2/13 and I _really_ need to play my 3ds ROMS immediately, I'll order a flashcart that will support it.
> 
> As soon as Gateway does release support, however, I plan on buying one - before, on, or after N3DS release date. Doesn't matter to me.


 
Gateway is likely to follow Square Enix move on Final Fantasy XIII-Versus fiasco. And Square Enix does know their audience. .


----------



## Ricky1991 (Jan 22, 2015)

Seriously, i regretted importing a Aus N3ds because of that misleading video by gateway. Thinking that they will release the support together with normal 3ds and so i made a foolish decision. And i am sure that they are waiting for US N3ds release before releasing the N3ds support for whatever reason. I do hope that i am wrong.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

Ricky1991 said:


> Seriously, i regretted importing a Aus N3ds because of that misleading video by gateway. Thinking that they will release the support together with normal 3ds and so i made a foolish decision. And i am sure that they are waiting for US N3ds release before releasing the N3ds support for whatever reason. I do hope that i am wrong.


 
I also regret spending so much money importing a Aus n3ds. Especially because it seems the us n3ds will have <=9.2 FW anyway. I hope i can sell my aus n3ds on ebay


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> I also regret spending so much money importing a Aus n3ds. Especially because it seems the us n3ds will have <=9.2 FW anyway. I hope i can sell my aus n3ds on ebay


If it's a regular, it'll sell VERY well. If it isn't........yeah.


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah I have an old crappy small 3ds I'll play Zelda mm on while I wait for n3ds support but it still sucks that I don't know if ill be able to play mm on my n3ds as soon as a rip is available


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jan 22, 2015)

I'll keep my aus n3ds,  because it's awesome to have the 3 regions in the end


----------



## dandymanz (Jan 22, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> If it's a regular, it'll sell VERY well. If it isn't........yeah.


 
I believe the people in our country seriously have next to zero interest in an Aussie set. Because no shops here sell PAL games. At least with a Jap set, there's still that niche selection of Jap games that the local shops import in. Also, before i sold off my Jap N3DS few weeks back, i was quite surprised that alot of gamers here didn't know what is Gateway or can't be bothered to use it. I guess that's good for Nintendo.


----------



## Rokkubro (Jan 22, 2015)

Isn't it likely that there is no N3DS support at the moment because they can't get the nand functions working? I mean, they showed off gateway rom loading, but not emunand or nand backup...


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


> Isn't it likely the reason there is no N3DS support at the moment because they can't get the nand functions working? I mean, they showed off gateway rom loading, but not emunand or nand backup...


 
Yes that's very possible. Also i don't think there are hard mods for N3DS yet, so maybe GW bricked all of their own N3DSs and don't know what to do now


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Yes that's very possible. Also i don't think there are hard mods for N3DS yet, so maybe GW bricked all of their own N3DSs and don't know what to do now


Wait till the doods at Akiba manage to stick a capture card on a N3DS LL, then maybe a hardmod for the N3DS is likely.


----------



## Rokkubro (Jan 22, 2015)

Could be... maybe they're just boarding up all the windows, cutting off all their communication channels, and searching desperately for a way to minimize the damage the gbatemp hype train will make once we discover there is no N3DS support.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


> Could be... maybe they're just boarding up all the windows, cutting off all their communication channels, and searching desperately for a way to minimize the damage the gbatemp hype train will make once we discover there is no N3DS support.


Here we go again.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


> Could be... maybe they're just boarding up all the windows, cutting off all their communication channels, and searching desperately for a way to minimize the damage the gbatemp hype train will make once we discover there is no N3DS support.


 
I think worst comes to worst, GW can just release whatever they had in the video. Even if it's missing a lot of features like emunand, it's still better than nothing


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 22, 2015)

I think it's worth mentioning that the beta SonyUSA got didn't have emuNAND at all, and this was on an N3DS LL. Chances are they still had a bit of work to do with the N3DS emuNAND. After all, the N3DS has a 4GB NAND this time around, and the NAND format itself changed a bit too. Probably had a bit more work to do with N3DS, while 3DS was pretty straightforward once they had ARM9 access.


----------



## Rokkubro (Jan 22, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> I think worst comes to worst, GW can just release whatever they had in the video. Even if it's missing a lot of features like emunand, it's still better than nothing


I'm hoping they'll do that too... I have a couple of imports I want to play in classic mode, plus as soon as I see a working release I'll order the cart. Then it'll just be another wait for emunand though...


----------



## gametaku (Jan 22, 2015)

I am from Singapore and i imported 3 x jap N3DS LL on Dec after hearing the announcement from Gateway. Tell me why i shouldnt be sad..


----------



## dandymanz (Jan 22, 2015)

I wish Gateway would kind of provide us with updates on their progress so far.... But based on their release schedule we seen so far. I'm guessing the upcoming cycle could be something like this:

1) 3.0 Beta (Released 9 Jan)
2) 3.0.1 Beta (Released 10 Jan)
3) 3.0.2 Beta (Released 20 Jan) [Work on fixing bug if any are reported]
4) 3.0.3 Beta [Release their secret new feature]
5) 3.0.4 Beta [Fix bugs reported from 3.0.3]
6) 3.1 [Final Ultra release for all older 3DS/3DSXL sets]
*7) 3.2 Beta [Support for N3DS sets!!!]*

Makes me feel that "soon" is further away then ever...


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> I wish Gateway would kind of provide us with updates on their progress so far.... But based on their release schedule we seen so far. I'm guessing the upcoming cycle could be something like this:
> 
> 1) 3.0 Beta (Released 9 Jan)
> 2) 3.0.1 Beta (Released 10 Jan)
> ...


 
Yes that is a very realistic schedule. I hope GW would just do a beta for all systems, including N3DS, then fix bugs for the systems one by one


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> I wish Gateway would kind of provide us with updates on their progress so far.... But based on their release schedule we seen so far. I'm guessing the upcoming cycle could be something like this:
> 
> 1) 3.0 Beta (Released 9 Jan)
> 2) 3.0.1 Beta (Released 10 Jan)
> ...


Again, pointless speculation. They could make the jump to 3.1 any time, and that's likely to include N3DS support.  Or maybe 3.0.3 will include N3DS support, who knows.  By your standard, they would more likely go from 3.0.1 all the way to 3.0.9 before releasing 3.1.


----------



## Rokkubro (Jan 22, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> I think it's worth mentioning that the beta SonyUSA got didn't have emuNAND at all, and this was on an N3DS LL. Chances are they still had a bit of work to do with the N3DS emuNAND. After all, the N3DS has a 4GB NAND this time around, and the NAND format itself changed a bit too. Probably had a bit more work to do with N3DS, while 3DS was pretty straightforward once they had ARM9 access.


I don't think the N3DS has a 4gb nand... My SD card has about 27000 blocks available for use(About 3.35 GB) and my nand has 1057 blocks open(about 132mb).
This is with nothing installed to the nand, so... unless the n3ds system software takes up 3.9gb I don't think that can be true.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

oh nvm silly me


----------



## Rokkubro (Jan 22, 2015)

Here we go, read this:http://3dbrew.org/wiki/Flash_Filesystem
The N3DS has ~300mb more nand than the 3DS


----------



## dandymanz (Jan 22, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Again, pointless speculation. They could make the jump to 3.1 any time, and that's likely to include N3DS support. Or maybe 3.0.3 will include N3DS support, who knows. By your standard, they would more likely go from 3.0.1 all the way to 3.0.9 before releasing 3.1.


 
Well, they're not giving us any news now so all we could do is speculate. From my past experience working in QA, i would prefer to roll out something stable before adding in newer support. Rather than adding on support for the new system, then trying to find whether a bug exist due to the new system, or was it already there on the old system, or does it exist on both. That's my take. 

But i'm not ruling out that N3DS support won't come together with that "new special feature". If they did that, i would be most happy with their decision.


----------



## Kugz (Jan 22, 2015)

Got my SKY3DS today and have been playing Bravely Default, so good!

No issues so far - going to use this until Gateway comes out so I can go online for Pokemon/Smash Bros. I quite like the idea of just a plug and play cart though.


----------



## dandymanz (Jan 22, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Got my SKY3DS today and have been playing Bravely Default, so good!
> 
> No issues so far - going to use this until Gateway comes out so I can go online for Pokemon/Smash Bros. I quite like the idea of just a plug and play cart though.


 
Do you have 2 sets of 3DS? Else i don't think it's a good idea to go online while your 3DS is still on ver 9.2?


----------



## netovsk (Jan 22, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Got my SKY3DS today and have been playing Bravely Default, so good!
> 
> No issues so far - going to use this until Gateway comes out so I can go online for Pokemon/Smash Bros. I quite like the idea of just a plug and play cart though.



I played BD demo and got addicted to it, does it get boring along the way in the final version?


----------



## thaikhoa (Jan 22, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> Do you have 2 sets of 3DS? Else i don't think it's a good idea to go online while your 3DS is still on ver 9.2?


 

It doesn't matter to go online when on 9.2. Unless you accept the upgrading nag.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 22, 2015)

Kugz said:


> plug and push button multiple times until game of choice is reached or cart is accidentally ejected and the process is restarted again and play cart


 
There fixed it for you


----------



## ucta (Jan 22, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Got my SKY3DS today and have been playing Bravely Default, so good!
> 
> No issues so far - going to use this until Gateway comes out so I can go online for Pokemon/Smash Bros. I quite like the idea of just a plug and play cart though.


 
still holding my self from buying sky3ds till new fw rolls out, to see if they will manage to support latest fws


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 22, 2015)

ucta said:


> still holding my self from buying sky3ds till new fw rolls out, to see if they will manage to support latest fws


Hang in there! Keep hyping! Play on emulators if you must! Hang in there!


----------



## Kugz (Jan 22, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> Do you have 2 sets of 3DS? Else i don't think it's a good idea to go online while your 3DS is still on ver 9.2?


 

I'm going to use Sky3DS for offline games (easier to use) and when Gateway works I'll use EmuNAND to play the few online games I want to play (like Smash Bros and Pokemon)



netovsk said:


> I played BD demo and got addicted to it, does it get boring along the way in the final version?


 
I love this game, it's bloody awesome!


----------



## netovsk (Jan 22, 2015)

ucta said:


> still holding my self from buying sky3ds till new fw rolls out, to see if they will manage to support latest fws



That's what held me off from Sky, there are a few future releases I want and I don't want to risk not being able to play them.

I just ordered another 3ds while I can still get <9.2 with a certainty. Not sure if I'll sell my "almost new" one yet.


----------



## Rokkubro (Jan 22, 2015)

I have a hunch N3DS support will be released Soon™, so I'm wondering where I should get my gateway from... The cheapest official reseller is realhotstuff, though they're based in HK... Does anyone know if they are realiable or how long the shipping takes? If not, I'll just bite the bullet and pay the extra $20 to get it locally from OMC.


----------



## Rokkubro (Jan 22, 2015)

Actually scratch that, realhotstuff's prices are in USD, it's only about $6 cheaper... Guess I'll get it locally then.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 22, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


> I have a hunch N3DS support will be released Soon™...


 

Yes, soon...

Gateway  *November 14, 2014*


> We recently reached a major milestone and now we are happy to announce that we are* in the process of finalizing our support* for 3DS systems...Yes, this includes 2DS and New 3DS!


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 22, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Yes, soon...
> 
> Gateway *November 14, 2014*


Lol we are well onto the way into month number 3.


----------



## ucta (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 22, 2015)

ucta said:


> View attachment 14766


^ awww he's cute and needs a hug.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 22, 2015)

Well look what i just got in my inbox, too bad i only have 24 hours left with my 3DS XL before i return it.


----------



## ucta (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Kugz (Jan 22, 2015)

netovsk said:


> That's what held me off from Sky, there are a few future releases I want and I don't want to risk not being able to play them.
> 
> I just ordered another 3ds while I can still get <9.2 with a certainty. Not sure if I'll sell my "almost new" one yet.


 

I would very much recommend anyone who wants to pirate on 3DS hardware in this day and age to own two consoles. I'll be buying the Zelda N3DS XL coming out in a month and be using that only for carts/online. My current N3DS XL will be for Gateway/SKY.





Deathracelord said:


> Actually scratch that, realhotstuff's prices are in USD, it's only about $6 cheaper... Guess I'll get it locally then.


 
I got mine from OzModChips and it arrived pretty quickly after posting it. They're a pretty good company!


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 22, 2015)

Kugz said:


> I would very much recommend anyone who wants to pirate on 3DS hardware in this day and age to own two consoles. I'll be buying the Zelda N3DS XL coming out in a month and be using that only for carts/online. My current N3DS XL will be for Gateway/SKY.


 
Why do you recommend 2? Gateway can play games online as long as they are from your own region

Also 1 other question, may have been asked 100s of times though, are .3ds roms only for Sky and are .3dz only for Gateway?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 22, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Why do you recommend 2? Gateway can play games online as long as they are from your own region
> 
> Also 1 other question, may have been asked 100s of times though, are .3ds roms only for Sky and are .3dz only for Gateway?


 

.3ds is both while .3dz is GW only for online play


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 22, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> .3ds is both while .3dz is GW only for online play


 

Ah ok, so because I need to be in the same region if I wanna play online it'll be EUR .3dz file for Fire emblem if I wanted to play that online 

And say for Super mario 3d land if I wanted to play that any EUR .3ds or US .3ds would be fine I think although JP .3ds can work too


----------



## lolboy (Jan 22, 2015)

GATEWAY ULTRA 3.0.2 PUBLIC BETA


> Today we present Gateway ULTRA 3.0.2 which fixes 4.5+ support for our users from China (iQue), Korea (KOR) and Taiwan (TWN)!
> There is still more to come and as always, ENJOY!


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 22, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Ah ok, so because I need to be in the same region if I wanna play online it'll be EUR .3dz file for Fire emblem if I wanted to play that online
> 
> And say for Super mario 3d land if I wanted to play that any EUR .3ds or US .3ds would be fine I think although JP .3ds can work too


Err..... nt rly.

It's just preferable to be in the same region. Otherwise, you CAN go online using other region romz.


----------



## Helper (Jan 22, 2015)

Assuming this is the new hypetrain general... there's probably no other thread more appropriate for this, so here goes...

Are there any US-based websites which sell used import 3DS games? I'd be absolutely thrilled if I could just get a copy of _some_ JPN region game for less than, like, $60. Or is this just a pipe dream?


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 22, 2015)

Helper said:


> Assuming this is the new hypetrain general... there's probably no other thread more appropriate for this, so here goes...
> 
> Are there any US-based websites which sell used import 3DS games? I'd be absolutely thrilled if I could just get a copy of _some_ JPN region game for less than, like, $60. Or is this just a pipe dream?


Used? Never knew one that did. Some of the online shops on the other hand, do sell a couple of JPN titles at around USD50ish, but that's excluding the shipping fees, so I ain't so sure, but feel free to look around the usual areas, like Play-Asia, yesasia, nippon yasan and of the likes.


----------



## Rokkubro (Jan 22, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Well look what i just got in my inbox, too bad i only have 24 hours left with my 3DS XL before i return it.


Just checked the email I signed up for club Nintendo with and guess what? I also have a monster hunter demo. Does anyone still need an Aus/Eur demo code?


----------



## s-arash (Jan 22, 2015)

```
<?php
while (1)
{
mail("[email protected]","New 3DS","Release New 3DS Support SOONER THAN SOON");
}
?>
```


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 22, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


> Just checked the email I signed up for club Nintendo with and guess what? I also have a monster hunter demo. Does anyone still need an Aus/Eur demo code?


I would say me but I don't have the courage to use internet with the n3ds at the moment.
Thanks for the offer anways.


----------



## Runehasa (Jan 22, 2015)

I need a US download code if anyone has one to spare


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 22, 2015)

You guys all can't access the eshop w/o updating. What are you gonna do with a mh4 code?

I have some but wot?


----------



## s-arash (Jan 22, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You guys all can't access the eshop w/o updating. What are you gonna do with a mh4 code?
> 
> I have some but wot?


 
wait and hope the "soon" comes soon


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 22, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You guys all can't access the eshop w/o updating. *What are you gonna do with a mh4 code*?
> 
> I have some but wot?


The answer is simple :


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 22, 2015)

s-arash said:


> wait and hope the "soon" comes soon


But... then you could just install a .cia of it and not have to worry about a code lol. That's what I did with my og 3ds xl. Installed the eur one before the US one was even sent out.


----------



## s-arash (Jan 22, 2015)

2Hack said:


> But... then you could just install a .cia of it and not have to worry about a code lol. That's what I did with my og 3ds xl. Installed the eur one before the US one was even sent out.


 
you know the mh4 is not important at all
the main goal of this topic is to help people to understand the pure meaning of "soon" , so instead of giving them a proper solution , you must tell them to wait even after the gateway released the n3ds support


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 22, 2015)

s-arash said:


> you know the mh4 is not important at all
> the main goal of this topic is to help people to understand the pure meaning of "soon" , so instead of giving them a proper solution , you must tell them to wait even after the gateway released the n3ds support


Well, I had to wait even after 3.0 was released after someone updated my zelda XL


----------



## lolboy (Jan 22, 2015)

Oke thats it! I had it with gateway and their waiting game! Enough is enough!



...thats all the power I have....sad...back to waiting


----------



## Rokkubro (Jan 22, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You guys all can't access the eshop w/o updating. What are you gonna do with a mh4 code?
> 
> I have some but wot?


True, I should probably be asking on a different thread if anyone wants them... Everyone here(myself included) is an official Gatewaiter.


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 22, 2015)

While I am not really in a hurry anymore for them to release the update as I am playing other games. No news or updates from them is starting to be worrying and annoying.   

Are they still working on it? Why the sudden silence for N3DS related news?


----------



## trakskills (Jan 22, 2015)

The Gateway team is trustworthy but their waiting game is unacceptable, so I'm just waiting for the DsTwo Plus and then I will switch to it.
The DsTwo Plus offers all features I wish, such as cheating or save-editing.
hopefully their definition of soon is more reliable than the definition of the gw team.

...and as always, F**K OFF!


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 22, 2015)

trakskills said:


> The Gateway team is trustworthy but their waiting game is unacceptable, so I'm just waiting for the DsTwo Plus and then I will switch to it.
> The DsTwo Plus offers all features I wish, such as cheating or save-editing.
> hopefully their definition of soon is more reliable than the definition of the gw team.
> 
> ...and as always, F**K OFF!


Someone is salty I see...

We all pre bought this cart knowing there was no release date other than soon (tm)


----------



## cherryduck (Jan 22, 2015)

It's about expectation management. If they hadn't have said "soon" when they didn't mean soon at all, then people wouldn't be getting annoyed. If they'd said 2-3 months, then we'd know we have to wait that long. If I were to say to my boss I'd have something completed soon and then 2 months later have nothing to show, I'd expect to be in serious trouble.


----------



## Nollog (Jan 22, 2015)

Helper said:


> Assuming this is the new hypetrain general... there's probably no other thread more appropriate for this, so here goes...
> 
> Are there any US-based websites which sell used import 3DS games? I'd be absolutely thrilled if I could just get a copy of _some_ JPN region game for less than, like, $60. Or is this just a pipe dream?


 
I saw one trying to find cheap n3dsj's, i'll scour my history later and see if i can find it, bear in mind i never used it though.

Also, thread is rolling on pretty well.
1. i hate waiting
2. we didn't have to buy a n3ds
3. well they said soon not 3 months

next reply is probably going to be about how companies shouldn't lie etc.


----------



## satel (Jan 22, 2015)

Nollog said:


> I saw one trying to find cheap n3dsj's, i'll scour my history later and see if i can find it, bear in mind i never used it though.
> 
> Also, thread is rolling on pretty well.
> 1. i hate waiting
> ...


 

until update is out all are going to be useless posts including yours.


----------



## Nollog (Jan 22, 2015)

satel said:


> until update is out all are going to be useless posts including yours.


 
same.


----------



## satel (Jan 22, 2015)

Nollog said:


> same.


 
same


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jan 22, 2015)

satel said:


> same


 
emas


----------



## Axido (Jan 22, 2015)

satel said:


> same


 
Same. And mine too, of course. 

Did that break the chain?


----------



## Fatalanus (Jan 22, 2015)

same, nagger.


----------



## Axido (Jan 22, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> same, nagger.


 
You didn't even quote someone.


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 22, 2015)

Gateway is still figuring out how to penis the penis, but once they do and show us they can potato that potato like no other. We will all be filled with the happiness cream that is n3ds support.


----------



## bytor (Jan 22, 2015)

cherryduck said:


> It's about expectation management. If they hadn't have said "soon" when they didn't mean soon at all, then people wouldn't be getting annoyed. If they'd said 2-3 months, then we'd know we have to wait that long. If I were to say to my boss I'd have something completed soon and then 2 months later have nothing to show, I'd expect to be in serious trouble.


 

The best thing to do with a boss is take whatever time it's going to take to get something done and add a bit of time to it. If you have problems along the way then chances are you'll still get it done by the time you told him and if you don't have any problems with it then you'll look like a superstar lol

The secret to doing that.is time management, if you do whatever it is early every time then he'll expect it all the time...so you're better off skivving off and taking things easy towards the end of the job lmfao


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 22, 2015)

satel said:


> same


same


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jan 22, 2015)

god the wait game was driving me absolutely inSANE for my 9.2 regular 3DS XL, i can't imagine what it's like for you folks with n3ds systems

bless your souls.


----------



## Gillyp (Jan 22, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> god the wait game was driving me absolutely inSANE for my 9.2 regular 3DS XL, i can't imagine what it's like for you folks with n3ds systems
> 
> bless your souls.


Sucks but no biggy


----------



## satel (Jan 22, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> god the wait game was driving me absolutely inSANE for my 9.2 regular 3DS XL, i can't imagine what it's like for you folks with n3ds systems
> 
> bless your souls.


 

yep & on top of waiting months many of us paid play-asia & 365games.co.uk high prices ,those who waited are the real winners here,they can now buy the n3ds with compatible firmwares local & pay much better prices than us fools.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 22, 2015)

satel said:


> yep & on top of waiting months many of us paid play-asia & 365games.co.uk high prices ,those who waited are the real winners here,they can now buy the n3ds with compatible firmwares local & pay much better prices than us fools.


 
i got mine for £169.99 each from 365games, thats cheaper then what the UK release is selling for


----------



## AnkitC (Jan 22, 2015)

satel said:


> yep & on top of waiting months many of us paid play-asia & 365games.co.uk high prices ,those who waited are the real winners here,they can now buy the n3ds with compatible firmwares local & pay much better prices than us fools.


 

Including the Custom Duties of around a 100 $ I ended up paying a total of 400 $ for the EU N3DS XL. I feel like a stupid now.


----------



## pedrobarca (Jan 22, 2015)

I guess soon it will be just around the corner.

No, seriously. I see no N3DS support before March.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 22, 2015)

AnkitC said:


> Including the Custom Duties of around a 100 $ I ended up paying a total of 400 $ for the EU N3DS XL. I feel like a stupid now.


Damn..that sucks

Im importing 3 regular n3ds' and FedBullshitEX might not be able to deliver it today. Im pissed off. I hate FedEx.

Im paying $219 per system... 34 dollars shipping...

I dont think ill pay any import fees.. and if I do, ill be at the Gamestop Midnight launch of the n3dsXL and charge 5 bucks a person to touch the precious.


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah through nippon yasan id paid less than 200 including shipping  for my n3ds ll which is still about $20 cheaper than paying for one here in the us wit taxes n everything. but without region free its fucking useless atm


----------



## kheldar (Jan 22, 2015)

They've stopped responding to mails or still the same bot response?


----------



## satel (Jan 22, 2015)

kheldar said:


> They've stopped responding to mails or still the same bot response?


 

they've stopped. enough is enough i guess. 


i mean they ran out of days & soon emails.


----------



## omegart (Jan 22, 2015)

i sent one this morning, not get a response yet


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

are they not responding to emails because

1) They're too busy working on N3ds support

or

2) they gave up and know they'll never get n3ds support working


----------



## omegart (Jan 22, 2015)

hope for the second one


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 22, 2015)

If they do end up replying, it will most likely be the same response to all emails, but it will be a new response.
What I find is that they work on the product, and at the end of the day they write the auto reply email with their latest progress and if none or too insignificant, they just say soon (スーンする lol) .
*EDIT* Huh, I never noticed they released 3.0.3, fixes CHN and TWN downgrade and such


----------



## gamefighterx (Jan 22, 2015)

beta 3.0.3?, fuck you gateway ive been waiting for 3 months now


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Jan 22, 2015)

gamefighterx said:


> beta 3.0.3?, fuck you gateway ive been waiting for 3 months now


I thought you were kidding, checked the GW page... 3.0.3.  No word on New 3DS...


----------



## Sora Takeuchi (Jan 22, 2015)

That's it sick of waiting sell my N3ds and gateway


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah it's confirmed, GW is not going to do any work on New3DS support until everything is working perfectly for old 3DS


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 22, 2015)

Very frustrating to see that 3.0.3 update and still no news for us N3DS owners...


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 22, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> Very frustrating to see that 3.0.3 update and still no news for us N3DS owners...


They should have at least said "Also, don't worry, New 3DS support is coming soon(TM)!"


----------



## Sora Takeuchi (Jan 22, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Yeah it's confirmed, GW is not going to do any work on New3DS support until everything is working perfectly for old 3DS


 
When did gateway say this and do you have a source?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

I think the reason GW doesn't care about N3DS users is because there aren't many ppl with these consoles. There are more ppl with Taiwan/China/Korea/HK consoles, so GW will give support for them first. More customers => more money


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 22, 2015)

gamefighterx said:


> beta 3.0.3?, fuck you gateway ive been waiting for 3 months now


 

3 months? HAHAHA I was waiting 18 for support higher than 4.5


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah I'm not sure what to do next. The killer feature in N3DS for me was the perfected 3D mode but after a week of using it even at the lowest bar, I still get headaches / dizziness / nausea After 5-10 minutes of play.  So if I'm restircted to 2D gaming it does make me wonder whether I should just sell my N3DS and get a regular one + CPP and enjoy gateway right away. Also I don't care much about xenoblade chronicles.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 22, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Yeah it's confirmed, GW is not going to do any work on New3DS support until everything is working perfectly for old 3DS


 
Dude you should stop posting here. Seriously, all you do is bring negativity.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

Sora Takeuchi said:


> When did gateway say this and do you have a source?


 
Yes, my source is GW hyping New3DS support and then not actually delivering anything for New3DS and trolling us and being a dick in general


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Dude you should stop posting here. Seriously, all you do is bring negativity.


 
No, that negativity was brought on by GW themselves. If GW releases New3DS support today, hell even in the next 2 weeks, I'll convert to GW fanboy. But we all know that probably won't happen


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 22, 2015)

AnkitC said:


> Including the Custom Duties of around a 100 $ I ended up paying a total of 400 $ for the EU N3DS XL. I feel like a stupid now.


 

Wait why did you have to pay so much???

I only paid £180


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 22, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> Yeah I'm not sure what to do next. The killer feature in N3DS for me was the perfected 3D mode but after a week of using it even at the lowest bar, I still get headaches / dizziness / nausea After 5-10 minutes of play. So if I'm restircted to 2D gaming it does make me wonder whether I should just sell my N3DS and get a regular one + CPP and enjoy gateway right away. Also I don't care much about xenoblade chronicles.


"Introducing: Super mario Sunshine 3D! Only on New new new new new new new 3DS!"


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Wait why did you have to pay so much???
> 
> I only paid £180


 
I think customs depends on where you live. I ordered a AUS N3DS for shipping to canada and i had to pay $60 in customs


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 22, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Dude you should stop posting here. Seriously, all you do is bring negativity.


 

He brings negativity here but over at maxconsole he's super happy with the support he has for his 3dsxl. Not a peep.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> "Introducing: Super mario Sunshine 3D! Exclusive to New new new new new new new 3DS!"


 
Unfortunately that's a real possibility, Nintendo making a lot of exclusives or games having features that only work on New3DS. Nintendo will definitely use this trick to sell more New3DS consoles and make more money


----------



## satel (Jan 22, 2015)

again no mention of the N3DS's "work in progress" !!


----------



## AnkitC (Jan 22, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Wait why did you have to pay so much???
> 
> I only paid £180


 

Because the base price of the N3DS XL from Play Asia was about 250-260 $ + 30$ for shipping and another 100$ for the Custom duties.  Custom duties in India is about 29% of the total price of the shipment. So that's about it.


----------



## wendeng (Jan 22, 2015)

i cant wait for n3ds and gateway suport


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 22, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> "Introducing: Super mario Sunshine 3D! Exclusive to New new new new new new new 3DS!"


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 22, 2015)

AnkitC said:


> Because the base price of the N3DS XL from Play Asia was about 250-260 $ + 30$ for shipping and another 100$ for the Custom duties. Custom duties in India is about 29% of the total price of the shipment. So that's about it.


 

Right, I see

Atleast we're seeing updates more frequently on the Gateway homepage these days, N3DS support better come no later than end of March, I knew that support wasn't coming immediately but if its after that point the wait will be tough


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Right, I see
> 
> Atleast we're seeing updates more frequently on the Gateway homepage these days, N3DS support better come no later than end of March, I knew that support wasn't coming immediately but if its after that point the wait will be tough


 
TV shows will be starting again soon though, like walking dead, so it won't be that bad


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 22, 2015)

I seriously dont see how they can release a video of it working on the n3ds on November, hype people up so much to get n3ds/XL imported early for fear of firmware incompatibility in the West...this is after a few sold their perfectly exploitable systems.... I dont see how they can get away with something like that..

This is an absolute disgrace.

NOVEMBER PEOPLE!!! They should have release a beta at least of this shit.


----------



## mc-kiler (Jan 22, 2015)

Does anyone care about the firmware for the Australien n3ds ? I got mine today


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 22, 2015)

mc-kiler said:


> Does anyone care about the firmware for the Australien n3ds ? I got mine today


ill bet its 9.0


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 22, 2015)

satel said:


> yep & on top of waiting months many of us paid play-asia & 365games.co.uk high prices ,those who waited are the real winners here,they can now buy the n3ds with compatible firmwares local & pay much better prices than us fools.



Only paid 170 and I don't regret it..


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 22, 2015)

mc-kiler said:


> Does anyone care about the firmware for the Australien n3ds ? I got mine today


 

Should be v9.0 like mine was that I got yesterday 



Ralph1611 said:


> I seriously dont see how they can release a video of it working on the n3ds on November, hype people up so much to get n3ds/XL imported early for fear of firmware incompatibility in the West...this is after a few sold their perfectly exploitable systems.... I dont see how they can get away with something like that..
> 
> This is an absolute disgrace.
> 
> NOVEMBER PEOPLE!!! They should have release a beta at least of this shit.


 
Yeh, this is the thing, unless a lot of systems got bricked or they're like trying to piss people off they could at least give some info based on what they've discovered so far from hacking the n3ds or more videos or something...


----------



## mc-kiler (Jan 22, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> ill bet its 9.0


Yup it is


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 22, 2015)

Im betting one of the big reasons they havent released n3ds support is because they havent made secure enough yet. or the method theyre using or something wouldnt actually require a gateway card so theyre trying to figure out a way to make it so you have to have a gateway card or yada yada.


----------



## Simon Riley (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## kheldar (Jan 22, 2015)

I learnt to not care because they tend to mislead just to keep the sales up and probably don't even know when they will be able to release it. We saw that while waiting for 3.0 update. Well I don't know what did I expect... After all It's an illegal company.

FYI I was the top 1 whiner on that legendary 100000 page thread


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

kheldar said:


> FYI I was the top 1 whiner on that legendary 100000 page thread


 
only after i got banned


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 22, 2015)

Meh, I could care less about waiting for 3.1 or whatever version will have N3DS support. My N3DS isn't even here yet, although at this rate it'll probably arrive before the update is even released. Unless I get lucky I guess.


----------



## 2skies (Jan 22, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> ...My N3DS isn't even here yet, although at this rate it'll probably arrive before the update is even released....


 

Samesies, bruh. I won't get mine (I don't have a Nintendo handheld atm) until 2/13 anyway. Once it gets closer to that date, maybe the first-ish of February, I'll start really giving a hoot. If there isn't word by the first weekend in February, I'll just order a Sky3DS so I can play some 3DS games on release while I patiently wait for Gateway. Then I'll buy a Gateway. 

edit: I mean, think about it this way - Sky3DS is the cost of 2.5 games anyway. Gateway costs about 2 games. If I plan to ever "play more than 4.5 games," it will have paid for itself versus buying the games retail. I've got ~35 ROMs.  *shrug*


----------



## Mrbaghead (Jan 22, 2015)

It seems Gateway is set on fixing downgrading for smaller regions first, as they might
think it's a bigger audience that the n3DS one.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

Is Gateway popular in Asian countries? I know there are some chinese forums for GW, so many the TWN iQue and Kor users are actually many


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 22, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Is Gateway popular in Asian countries?


 
I dunno. Is it a real sponsor?
I'm getting stupid loose
Ka-ka KOW!

MOUNTAIN TOP!


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 22, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Meh, I could care less about waiting for 3.1 or whatever version will have N3DS support. My N3DS isn't even here yet, although at this rate it'll probably arrive before the update is even released. Unless I get lucky I guess.


 

Hang tight..........not saying anything else.


----------



## satel (Jan 23, 2015)

from garyopa to all the n3ds owners out there: *don't worry be happy* 



> Don't worry, Be happy, those last two things are truly just around the corner and will be out soon, as you been seening the GW team been working hard handling many things all at once, with updates coming on two or three times in one week now, so they not slowing down until everything is done and perfect without any issues for all consoles, all regions, all versions.
> 
> Stay Tuned for more amazing GW news in the coming days...


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 23, 2015)

satel said:


> from garyopa to all the n3ds owners out there: *don't worry be happy*


----------



## kheldar (Jan 23, 2015)

satel said:


> from garyopa to all the n3ds owners out there: *don't worry be happy*


 
Yeah I call bullshit on this one.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 23, 2015)

satel said:


> from garyopa to all the n3ds owners out there: *don't worry be happy*


 
What "last two things" is he talking about?

It doesn't matter how often and how many updates GW releases if none of them are for New3DS support.


----------



## satel (Jan 23, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Yeah I call bullshit on this one.


 

i don't know but he also said this afterwards :



> *Yeah, nothing going to happen for at least another couple of days, and the way it seems to be going is 'bug fixes' first, so if their previous track-record matchs the future, I see them fixing the unstable 2DS problems next by Monday or Tuesday, but don't quote me on it, they rarely send me emails either anymore, it is full stream ahead within GW with releasing stuff, no idle minutes spend answering emails or chit-chating about various things.*


----------



## satel (Jan 23, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> What "last two things" is he talking about?
> 
> It doesn't matter how often and how many updates GW releases if none of them are for New3DS support.


 

i think he meant the last two updates 3.0.2 & 3.0.3


----------



## weatMod (Jan 23, 2015)

Maybe it is n3ds support and the special surprise


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 23, 2015)

satel said:


> i think he meant the last two updates 3.0.2 & 3.0.3


 
wait... when did garyopa say these things? Do you have link to them?


----------



## koziakauzu (Jan 23, 2015)

> _Yeah, nothing going to happen for at least another couple of days, and the way it seems to be going is '*bug fixes*' first, so if their previous track-record matchs the future, I see them fixing the unstable 2DS problems next by Monday or Tuesday, but don't quote me on it, they rarely send me emails either anymore, it is full stream ahead within GW with releasing stuff, no idle minutes spend answering emails or chit-chating about various things._



here


----------



## lemanuel (Jan 23, 2015)

> Yeah, nothing going to happen for at least another couple of days, and the way it seems to be going is 'bug fixes' first, so if their previous track-record matchs the future, I see them fixing the unstable 2DS problems next by Monday or Tuesday, *but don't quote me on it*, they rarely send me emails either anymore, it is full stream ahead within GW with releasing stuff, no idle minutes spend answering emails or chit-chating about various things.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 23, 2015)

I don't see why hanging on to what Gary says about the matter will make anything better? Why not just find something else to tide you over.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 23, 2015)

satel said:


> i don't know but he also said this afterwards :


 
Dude that guy doesn't know jack... He's proven that before.  In my opinion he's just part of their marketing strategy.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 23, 2015)

Well in this case I hope garyopa is wrong. GW should release something for New3DS. At least 2Ds ppl can play games, it's only downgrading that is problem. New3DS ppl can't do anything at all right now


----------



## satel (Jan 23, 2015)

lemanuel said:


> Yeah, nothing going to happen for at least another couple of days, and the way it seems to be going is 'bug fixes' first, so if their previous track-record matchs the future, I see them fixing the unstable 2DS problems next by Monday or Tuesday, *but don't quote me on it*, they rarely send me emails either anymore, it is full stream ahead within GW with releasing stuff, no idle minutes spend answering emails or chit-chating about various things.


 

don't worry i think we all know by now that he's not so reliable source of GW news,even he agree's.


----------



## satel (Jan 23, 2015)

Simon Riley said:


> New3DS ppl can breathe that's something View attachment 14796


 

and play GTA V on PS3


----------



## aaa8711102 (Jan 23, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> wait... when did garyopa say these things? Do you have link to them?


he said last Saturday，“early next week” but where the fuck ing news are now？


----------



## satel (Jan 23, 2015)

aaa8711102 said:


> he said last Saturday，“early next week” but where the fuck ing news are now？


 

at least  is better than nothing.


----------



## Malala (Jan 23, 2015)

The only thing I noticed is that it's not even "a few days" or "around the corner" anymore. Now it's "see you next week for even more updates that are not about n3ds support!" 
In a year,  when there still won't be any update on the horizon, there'll still be empty promises, people to defend gateway and people to believe something is coming. 
When does it stop being negligence and start being a scam?


----------



## kheldar (Jan 23, 2015)

Simon Riley said:


> View attachment 14798 Has Gateway ever lied to us?


 
They didn't exactly lie but they mislead.


----------



## mastermodr94 (Jan 23, 2015)

kheldar said:


> They didn't exactly lie but they mislead.


Yea I wouldn't call them liars,  but i wouldn't call them truthers either


----------



## Simon Riley (Jan 23, 2015)

kheldar said:


> They didn't exactly lie but they mislead.


 
How?


----------



## kheldar (Jan 23, 2015)

Simon Riley said:


> How?


 
Well you'd know if you'd followed the legendary thread of 10000000 posts.


----------



## dandymanz (Jan 23, 2015)

Just updating the timelines on the releases. This is how it all started.....

0) Gateway anounce support for N3DS and shows off working video (14 Nov'14 - 30 Nov'14)
1) 2.7 (15 Dec'14 - Support for Emunand 9.4)
1) 3.0 Beta (9 Jan'15 - Support for firmware up to 9.2)
2) 3.0.1 Beta (10 Jan'15 - Support downgrades and bugfix)
3) 3.0.2 Beta (20 Jan'15 - Support China/Korea/Taiwan)
4) 3.0.3 Beta [22 Jan'15 - Bugfix for Taiwan 3DS) 
_5) 3.0.4 Beta [Release their secret new feature]_
_6) 3.0.5 Beta [Bugfix from 3.0.4]_
_7) 3.1 [Final Ultra release for all older 3DS/3DSXL sets]_
_*8) 3.2 Beta [Support for N3DS sets!!!]*_


----------



## kheldar (Jan 23, 2015)

Simon Riley said:


> View attachment 14800


 
Ain't nobody got time for explaining something that's been recorded either.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 23, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> Just updating the timelines on the releases. This is how it all started.....
> 
> 0) Gateway anounce support for N3DS and shows off working video (14 Nov'14 - 30 Nov'14)
> 1) 2.7 (15 Dec'14 - Support for Emunand 9.4)
> ...


 
Come on now that's speculation.


----------



## Simon Riley (Jan 23, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> Just updating the timelines on the releases. This is how it all started.....
> 
> 0) Gateway anounce support for N3DS and shows off working video (14 Nov'14 - 30 Nov'14)
> 1) 2.7 (15 Dec'14 - Support for Emunand 9.4)
> ...


 
What kind of crystal ball do you own? I need to get one.


----------



## Kugz (Jan 23, 2015)

Getting the SKY3DS while I wait for Waitway was well worth the $100. Just logged on to see '3.0.3' and I had a giggle m8.


----------



## Simon Riley (Jan 23, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Ain't nobody got time for explaining something that's been recorded either.


 
Tushay


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 23, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Well in this case I hope garyopa is wrong. GW should release something for New3DS. At least 2Ds ppl can play games, it's only downgrading that is problem. New3DS ppl can't do anything at all right now


Not just downgrading. Don't forget about the mSD situation we've got on our hands.


----------



## dandymanz (Jan 23, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Come on now that's speculation.


 
You are really so optimistic that Gateway is going to give you support on the N3DS that soon? 
Let's analyze the timeline again. 
When Gateway announced their support for the N3DS, it was just after Sky3ds showcased their cart working on it.
When Gateway release 3.0 beta, it was around the same time that we got confirmation Supercard was releasing their DSTwo+
Don't you find that Gateway always release updates to hype back their product when competitors release theirs? When more information of the DSTwo+ comes out end of this month, i would think that is roughly when Gateway would release their secret feature. I doubt they would release their N3DS support early before the North American release.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 23, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> Just updating the timelines on the releases. This is how it all started.....
> 
> 0) Gateway anounce support for N3DS and shows off working video (14 Nov'14 - 30 Nov'14)
> 1) 2.7 (15 Dec'14 - Support for Emunand 9.4)
> ...


 
You're missing about 10 non-n3ds updates in between 7 and 8


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Jan 23, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> You're missing about 10 non-n3ds updates in between 7 and 8


 
Only 10? You're being a bit optimistic...


----------



## dandymanz (Jan 23, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> You're missing about 10 non-n3ds updates in between 7 and 8


 
Lol, just trying add in some optimism that there won't be that many updates in between. I mean Microsoft also just announced they are jumping from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Jan 23, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> Lol, just trying add in some optimism that there won't be that many updates in between. I mean Microsoft also just announced they are jumping from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10.


 
Good thing there wasn't Windows 8.2, 8.3, 8.4, etc etc. I'm surprised there ever was an 8.1 lol.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 23, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> Good thing there wasn't Windows 8.2, 8.3, 8.4, etc etc. I'm surprised there ever was an 8.1 lol.


There will be no windows 9, for Microsoft didn't want Windows Nein


----------



## dandymanz (Jan 23, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> Good thing there wasn't Windows 8.2, 8.3, 8.4, etc etc. I'm surprised there ever was an 8.1 lol.


 
Well, Windows products had "service packs". And Windows 7 had service pack 1.
So Windows 8.1 is like the service pack 1 of Windows 8. Kinda.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Jan 23, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> Well, Windows products had "service packs". And Windows 7 had service pack 1.
> So Windows 8.1 is like the service pack 1 of Windows 8. Kinda.


 
Didn't Windows 8 have a seperate service pack too? Or did they just figure they'd skip doing SPs for 8 and just go straight to 8.1?


----------



## dandymanz (Jan 23, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> Didn't Windows 8 have a seperate service pack too? Or did they just figure they'd skip doing SPs for 8 and just go straight to 8.1?


 
Yep, they skipped service packs for 8 and went straight to 8.1


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 23, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> wait... when did garyopa say these things? Do you have link to them?


 Hes referring to 2ds and n3ds support.

heres the whole thing he wrote


> The First Official Mirror is going up now:
> 
> ***link to Gateway files removed***
> 
> ...


----------



## dandymanz (Jan 23, 2015)

Come to think of it, what's the problem the 2DS users are experiencing now? I saw in garyopa's post that's his expecting some updates next Mon/Tues to fix 2DS problems.

As quoted from garyopa



> Yeah, nothing going to happen for at least another couple of days, and the way it seems to be going is 'bug fixes' first, so if their previous track-record matchs the future, I see them fixing the unstable 2DS problems next by Monday or Tuesday, but don't quote me on it, they rarely send me emails either anymore, it is full stream ahead within GW with releasing stuff, no idle minutes spend answering emails or chit-chating about various things.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 23, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Hes referring to 2ds and n3ds support.
> 
> heres the whole thing he wrote


 
If we're lucky getting N3DS all set up and 2DS stable might happen in one go. I'm sure there's things they need to tweak with N3DS which might retroactively help the 3DS and 2DS.


----------



## s-arash (Jan 23, 2015)

the day i saw gateway for n3ds support announcement:







now , still waiting for gateway n3ds support known as "Soon":






the gateway team:


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 23, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> Come to think of it, what's the problem the 2DS users are experiencing now? I saw in garyopa's post that's his expecting some updates next Mon/Tues to fix 2DS problems.


lots of 2ds users are having issues with certain brands of sd cards not working reliably in the red gateway card. most are able to get it working long enough to install bigbluemenu and go the .cia route tho


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 23, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> lots of 2ds users are having issues with certain brands of sd cards not working reliably in the red gateway card. most are able to get it working long enough to install bigbluemenu and go the .cia route tho


 
if only n3ds had that ....


----------



## congzing (Jan 23, 2015)

Maybe they want to wait 13Feb


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 23, 2015)

congzing said:


> Maybe they want to wait 13Feb


Well, we'd just have to wait, won't we? No choice about it. But we will definitely get it.


----------



## congzing (Jan 23, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Well, we'd just have to wait, won't we? No choice about it. But we will definitely get it.


 
Yeah we don't have choice (( maybe they want to sell more gateway card and maybe the next solution don't need gateway to run ))


----------



## Kugz (Jan 23, 2015)

congzing said:


> Yeah we don't have choice (( maybe they want to sell more gateway card and maybe the next solution don't need gateway to run ))


 

Of course you have a choice. Buy a SKY3DS and play roms today ;D

Theatrhythm FF is so good!


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 23, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Of course you have a choice. Buy a SKY3DS and play roms today ;D
> 
> Theatrhythm FF is so good!


Theatrythm is amazing! Played it for the first time ever on my gw, now I'm considering the physical copy! Literally the thing I miss most since my 3ds was updated


----------



## cearp (Jan 23, 2015)

what are all you guys like when you are waiting for your birthday, or christmas?
you must be so difficult for your families...


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 23, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Of course you have a choice. Buy a SKY3DS and play roms today ;D
> 
> Theatrhythm FF is so good!


 
How you likin Sky3ds?

I actually wanted to play that FF.. Gonna try it out now.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Theatrythm is amazing! Played it for the first time ever on my gw, now I'm considering the physical copy! Literally the thing I miss most since my 3ds was updated


Go play One Winged Angel (DLC) on Ultimate. Then come back and tell me about your experience with it.


----------



## Kugz (Jan 23, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> How you likin Sky3ds?
> 
> I actually wanted to play that FF.. Gonna try it out now.


 

SKY is doing it's job. I'm playing roms now with very little issues/hassles and it's plug and play. So good.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 23, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Go play One Winged Angel (DLC) on Extreme. Then come back and tell me about your experience with it.


my experiences are nonexistent right now  updated 3ds and low £unds


----------



## Sonicx64 (Jan 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> my experiences are nonexistent right now  updated 3ds and low £unds


 
Whaaa!? What happened? How or why did you update your 3DS?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 23, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> Whaaa!? What happened? How or why did you update your 3DS?


Was playing ps4, lil bro wanted to play 3ds. I exited the mh4 demo from emuNAND,  gave it to him. seconds later, he complains that it's not loading the exploit which makes no sense since I gave it to him in emuNAND. I tried the exploit 10 times before pressing that ugly settings button and boom  


9.4.0.21U 

I warned him before as well, but w/e what us done is done I guess. 

 btw, I'll have to add you, and everyone who has added me before once my MMn3DSXL is in my hands and prepped. Lost all FCs  he's not playing on this one


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Was playing ps4, lil bro wanted to play 3ds. I exited the mh4 demo from emuNAND, gave it to him. seconds later, he complains that it's not loading the exploit which makes no sense since I gave it to him in emuNAND. I tried the exploit 10 times before pressing that ugly settings button and boom
> 
> 
> 9.4.0.21U
> ...


This is why you should probably set aside some funds for a Sky3DS, or better yet, QQ3DS. And I remember dat poll spam of QQ3DS now lol.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 23, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> This is why you should probably set aside some funds for a Sky3DS, or better yet, QQ3DS. And I remember dat poll spam of QQ3DS now lol.


I will be getting a QQ3DS on Feb 8th with a bunch of others of gw don't deliver in time. It's the official QQ hype day


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I will be getting a QQ3DS on Feb 8th with a bunch of others of gw don't deliver in time. It's the official QQ hype day


Lol. QQ3DS. 

I wonder if anyone's still buying Crown3ds. : 3


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 23, 2015)

cearp said:


> what are all you guys like when you are waiting for your birthday, or christmas?
> you must be so difficult for your families...


 
lol except i never get shit i want for my bday or xmas XD


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I will be getting a QQ3DS on Feb 8th with a bunch of others of gw don't deliver in time. It's the official QQ hype day


 

You think its possible to install cia's through bigblue? I'm guessing keys have to be sign?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 23, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> lol except i never get shit i want for my bday or xmas XD


I'm lucky if I even get a birthday celebration


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Jan 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I'm lucky if I even get a birthday celebration


 
Same here. I try to forget about my birthday so I don't have to arrange anything to celebrate it lol.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 23, 2015)

Omg! Gateway did it again. 

3.0.3 beta Shitty update without N3DS support...


----------



## vertabray (Jan 23, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Omg! Gateway did it again.
> 
> 3.0.3 beta Shitty update without N3DS support...


I have a monitor on the site that tells me then that page is updated. Every time i get that notification i get a little excited....only to be crushed. Lol

Just keep swimming, just keep swimming, swimming, swimming......


----------



## cearp (Jan 23, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Omg! Gateway did it again.
> 
> 3.0.3 beta Shitty update without N3DS support...


 
it's not aimed at you specifically. just like n3ds support is not aimed at someone who does not have a n3ds. what a joker.
would you rather they not fix bugs?


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Was playing ps4, lil bro wanted to play 3ds. I exited the mh4 demo from emuNAND, gave it to him. seconds later, he complains that it's not loading the exploit which makes no sense since I gave it to him in emuNAND. I tried the exploit 10 times before pressing that ugly settings button and boom
> 
> 
> 9.4.0.21U
> ...


 
If you're still going to use your GW with your old 3DS, it might be worthwhile to get it NAND modded. Just a thought.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 23, 2015)

Kugz said:


> SKY is doing it's job. I'm playing roms now with very little issues/hassles and it's plug and play. So good.


even other region roms on the N3ds?


----------



## cearp (Jan 23, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> even other region roms on the N3ds?


 
no, but that is not sky's job.


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 23, 2015)

Can't play eshop games either


----------



## s-arash (Jan 23, 2015)

if nintendo changes n3ds exclusive games card , there's a high chance that sky3ds doesnt work with them


----------



## thaikhoa (Jan 23, 2015)

s-arash said:


> if nintendo changes n3ds exclusive games card , there's a high chance that sky3ds doesnt work with them


 

"IF" won't go with "A high chance".


----------



## lolboy (Jan 23, 2015)

cearp said:


> it's not aimed at you specifically. just like n3ds support is not aimed at someone who does not have a n3ds. what a joker.
> would you rather they not fix bugs?



Yes, but we are in beta, so why not beta n3ds?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 23, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> If you're still going to use your GW with your old 3DS, it might be worthwhile to get it NAND modded. Just a thought.


Ye, I could do the nand mod and restore to 9.2, but it's a Ltd ed zelda xl, so not too keen on messing too much with it. Also, I've got the MMN3DSXL coming on most likely 9.2 so I don't mind waiting.


----------



## Kugz (Jan 23, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> even other region roms on the N3ds?


 

Nope, all EU roms. Don't care for JAP games. I'm not after region free, I'm just here to pirate and proud of it 

I've got a Gateway sitting here for whenever they get off their asses and provide us with the N3DS support. I'll use that and give my SKY to the girlfriend/use it for travelling just in case the N3DS needs an internet connection to get it to work.


----------



## wbsddgg (Jan 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I will be getting a QQ3DS on Feb 8th with a bunch of others of gw don't deliver in time. It's the official QQ hype day


Beyond this topic, ur avatar makes me think deeply.
In China, a man who wearing a GREEN HAT means "be culkolded " or "Avoir la corne en Francais" just wanna tell u this with no offense
So, here is the question, your well-informed man"

is there any rumor of the GW release of new3ds ?

I thank you


----------



## ucta (Jan 23, 2015)

pure guess end on month or early february they will release n3ds support...numerous posts about gw team working non stop could be prior to n3ds launch in eu/us...and they release fixes just after 2 days from last one. Proving they are working hard actually


----------



## lolboy (Jan 23, 2015)

ucta said:


> pure guess end on month or early february they will release n3ds support...numerous posts about gw team working non stop could be prior to n3ds launch in eu/us...and they release fixes just after 2 days from last one. Proving they are working hard actually


 

There will be always "things" to improve, so if they keep doing this then N3DS support will never be done 

Beside that, why did they release the freaking "Downgrade" feature which is nice but not must.
They should have release the basic stuff and after that the "extra" buggy features that now gonna take forever to fix.

Gateway needs to beta release N3DS support even if it does not have emunand. I am willing to beta test it for them.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Jan 23, 2015)

lolboy said:
			
		

> There will be always "things" to improve, so if they keep doing this then N3DS support will never be done


Wouldn't doubt it, they keep pushing back N3DS support from what I've seen. They showed it off in November, that's 4 months of time they've had to atleast show another demo reel or give us some sort of alpha/beta 


> Beside that, why did they release the freaking "Downgrade" feature...thats nice but not must.
> They should have release the basic stuff and after that the "extra" features.


I totally agree with this. The downgrade feature should have been either an entirely separate release or one of their "extra" features. It's not necessary for the Gateway, it's only really another option for older 3DS/XL users. 


> Gateway needs to beta release N3DS support. I am willing to beta test it for them.


I completely agree, although I'm fairly positive 99% of N3DS users waiting for their consoles to have Gateway support will want to "beta test". I'm pretty sure they already have a team of people that may or may not be testing it right this moment...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 23, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Nope, all EU roms. Don't care for JAP games. I'm not after region free, I'm just here to pirate and proud of it
> .


i'd love to pirate rf4 and st4


----------



## lolboy (Jan 23, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> i'd love to pirate rf4 and st4


 

rf4? Which one is that?


----------



## ucta (Jan 23, 2015)

Sorry for offtop, can i use gateway on 2 3ds consoles at the same time (For coop) 
Thanks alot for info )


----------



## Multiboy2k (Jan 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I will be getting a QQ3DS on Feb 8th with a bunch of others of gw don't deliver in time. It's the official QQ hype day


wow...2Hack I specifically told you last month and 600 pages ago in that monster thread to go with Sky3ds.  You trolled me and then proceeded to defend Gateway. I was only trying to help.  Now look....
QQ3ds=Sky3ds.  Literally the same product with diferent stickers.


----------



## dustmite (Jan 23, 2015)

It has already become a habit.
First thing in the morning - check GW website.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I will be getting a QQ3DS on Feb 8th with a bunch of others of gw don't deliver in time. It's the official QQ hype day




May I ask why QQ3DS ? Just because of the extra ds card? 

I will go for sky3ds because i already have r4.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 23, 2015)

lolboy said:


> May I ask why QQ3DS ? Just because of the extra ds card?
> 
> I will go for sky3ds because i already have r4.


It's like 4 dollars cheaper I think.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 23, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> It's like 4 dollars cheaper I think.


I expected qq3ds to be more expensive then sky3ds because it has 2 cards?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 23, 2015)

Feel sorry for the ones waiting for the N3DS support but Id rather wait for a working product that actually mods your console than bricks it! Ive got myself a really cheap 3DS and Im currently enjoying all the things that GW offers being very happy with it.
On the 13th when the N3DS gets launched Ill get myself a regular N3DS and if by some miracle GW doesnt deliver their update til then Ill still wait cause I sure as hell wont waste $100 on that half ass product called Sky3DS. Sure it works, but theres nothing Sky3ds cant do that GW cant do better! (and no, currently natively working on the latest firmware is not a feature).


----------



## lolboy (Jan 23, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Feel sorry for the ones waiting for the N3DS support but Id rather wait for a working product that actually mods your console than bricks it! Ive got myself a really cheap 3DS and Im currently enjoying all the things that GW offers being very happy with it.
> On the 13th when the N3DS gets launched Ill get myself a regular N3DS and if by some miracle GW doesnt deliver their update til then Ill still wait cause I sure as hell wont waste $100 on that half ass product called Sky3DS. Sure it works, but theres nothing Sky3ds cant do that GW cant do better! (and no, currently natively working on the latest firmware is not a feature).



They should release it as beta without emunand and work on it in meanwhile. People that still brick theirs by installing cia is own fault. Gateway can never prevent the bricking of console, so kinda useless to wait for such thing.

They released downgrade buggy feature without giving a shit.


----------



## koziakauzu (Jan 23, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I sure as hell wont waste $100 on that half ass product called Sky3DS. Sure it works, but theres nothing Sky3ds cant do that GW cant do better! (and no, currently natively working on the latest firmware is not a feature).


 

I don't care about Sky3DS, unless I can use it region free on my N3DS, but shitting on them sounds silly. They have a product working on all 3DS/2DS/N3DS models and FW available today, right now, and it does and works as advertised, it plays roms and even has been updated to extend how many games can be installed...
GW sounds great, I bought one few days ago knowing I couldn't use it... Between what someone can do and someone could do...


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 23, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> I don't care about Sky3DS, unless I can use it region free on my N3DS, but shitting on them sounds silly. They have a product working on all 3DS/2DS/N3DS models and FW available today, right now, and it does and works as advertised, it plays roms and even has been updated to extend how many games can be installed...
> GW sounds great, I bought one few days ago knowing I couldn't use it... Between what someone can do and someone could do...


You can use regionthree on Sky3DS


----------



## Kugz (Jan 23, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Feel sorry for the ones waiting for the N3DS support but Id rather wait for a working product that actually mods your console than bricks it! Ive got myself a really cheap 3DS and Im currently enjoying all the things that GW offers being very happy with it.
> On the 13th when the N3DS gets launched Ill get myself a regular N3DS and if by some miracle GW doesnt deliver their update til then Ill still wait cause I sure as hell wont waste $100 on that half ass product called Sky3DS. Sure it works, but theres nothing Sky3ds cant do that GW cant do better! (and no, currently natively working on the latest firmware is not a feature).



... And that is where your opinion is a lot different to others regarding SKY. I have the money to buy both cards and I bought SKY because I have this fuckin' awesome new N3DS XL I purchased knowing that Gateway would come out for it.

Gateway ain't out yet and SKY works right now on my N3DS. To me, SKY is the superior product because it does what I need - it plays roms. Gateway COULD do what I want from a flashcart but it DOESN'T right now. I couldn't be bothered waiting for a FEATURE (working on the N3DS console) to be implemented with Gateway.

Then again not everyone is in a position to buy both. Can Gateway function the same/better than a SKY3DS cart? Debatable but general consensus is yes. Can it do it now? Nope. Could it do it a month ago? Nope.

If you want roms now, get SKY. If you are prepared to wait possibly months for Gateway functionality, have fun


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 23, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> I don't care about Sky3DS, unless I can use it region free on my N3DS, but shitting on them sounds silly. They have a product working on all currently 3DS/2DS/N3DS models and FW available today, and it does and works as advertised, it plays roms and even have been updated to extend how many games can be installed...
> GW sounds great, I bought one few days ago knowing I couldn't use it... Between what someone can do and someone could do...


 
Dont get me wrong Sky3DS works and does what it say, Im not disliking the product - im disliking the company. You may or may not have seen the previous official emails from them bashing GW. So imagine a "professional" company shitting on another one, thats just childish! Further more the people at Sky3ds tend to take credit for the region free feature Smealum created with no recognition what so ever! Lastly the whole 10 game limit was removed no long after the community released their 10 game breaker tool, and guess what they decided? Oh thats right they released a magical blue button card and with they did not only screw their customers but their resellers! With that in mind how can anyone take a company like Sky3ds seriously? Judging by the facts stated what do you think is gonna happen when it gets blocked??



lolboy said:


> They should release it as beta without emunand and work on it in meanwhile. People that still brick theirs by installing cia is own fault. Gateway can never prevent the bricking of console, so kinda useless to wait for such thing.
> 
> They released downgrade buggy feature without giving a shit.


 
Wait a second so installing .cia files on emuNAND brick the console? Thats a new one for me...


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 23, 2015)

lolboy said:


> rf4? Which one is that?


Rune Factory 4 i think

Whats st4?


----------



## lolboy (Jan 23, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Dont get me wrong Sky3DS works and does what it say, Im not disliking the product - im disliking the company. You may or may not have seen the previous official emails from them bashing GW. So imagine a "professional" company shitting on another one, thats just childish! Further more the people at Sky3ds tend to take credit for the region free feature Smealum created with no recognition what so ever! Lastly the whole 10 game limit was removed no long after the community released their 10 game breaker tool, and guess what they decided? Oh thats right they released a magical blue button card and with they did not only screw their customers but their resellers! With that in mind how can anyone take a company like Sky3ds seriously? Judging by the facts stated what do you think is gonna happen when it gets blocked??
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a second so installing .cia files on emuNAND brick the console? Thats a new one for me...



Where did i say that? I said they should release beta without emuNand.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 23, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Rune Factory 4 i think
> 
> Whats st4?



Street fighter 4? Already have run factory 4


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 23, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Street fighter 4? Already have run factory 4


 
why  not SF4? :/


----------



## lolboy (Jan 23, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> why  not SF4? :/


That would make more sense, but maybe i guessed it wrong.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 23, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Where did i say that? I said they should release beta without emuNand.


 


lolboy said:


> They should release it as beta without emunand and work on it in meanwhile. *People that still brick theirs by installing cia is own fault*. Gateway can never prevent the bricking of console, so kinda useless to wait for such thing.
> 
> *They released downgrade buggy feature without giving a shit*.


 
There is a closed beta without emunand but its not for the public, and it even may not be a beta but an alpha. And again the latest update is still in beta and they clearly stated that you dont downgrade the console without a hardware mod. So keeping in mind the warning and the fact that this is still a beta people who bricked their console should only blame themselves for not waiting for a stable release!


----------



## lolboy (Jan 23, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> why  not SF4? :/


I think "Shin Megami Tensei IV" ??


----------



## lolboy (Jan 23, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> There is a closed beta without emunand but its not for the public, and it even may not be a beta but an alpha. And again the latest update is still in beta and they clearly stated that you dont downgrade the console without a hardware mod. So keeping in mind the warning and the fact that this is still a beta people who bricked their console should only blame themselves for not waiting for a stable release!



 Still not said cia on emuNand. But maybe i was not clear enough, sorry for any misunderstanding. My english sucks most of the time.


----------



## koziakauzu (Jan 23, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Dont get me wrong Sky3DS works and does what it say, Im not disliking the product - im disliking the company. You may or may not have seen the previous official emails from them bashing GW. So imagine a "professional" company shitting on another one, thats just childish!


 

Oh, I didn't know about this


----------



## satel (Jan 23, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Dont get me wrong Sky3DS works and does what it say, Im not disliking the product - im disliking the company. You may or may not have seen the previous official emails from them bashing GW. So imagine a "professional" company shitting on another one, thats just childish!


 


oh come on why on earth would you care if one hacking group bashes another ? this is  stuff if you ask me. i don't care what happens between the two but if anything i think SKY3DS is a better group at least they don't mislead their buyers like GW does.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 23, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> You are really so optimistic that Gateway is going to give you support on the N3DS that soon?
> Let's analyze the timeline again.
> When Gateway announced their support for the N3DS, it was just after Sky3ds showcased their cart working on it.
> When Gateway release 3.0 beta, it was around the same time that we got confirmation Supercard was releasing their DSTwo+
> Don't you find that Gateway always release updates to hype back their product when competitors release theirs? When more information of the DSTwo+ comes out end of this month, i would think that is roughly when Gateway would release their secret feature. I doubt they would release their N3DS support early before the North American release.


 
No man I'm not optimistic. I believe we'll have to wait a lot longer, I just find it stupid when someone comes up with something like this without any proof just based on their actions. That doesn't prove anything


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 23, 2015)

satel said:


> oh come on why on earth would you care if one hacking group bashes another ? this is  stuff if you ask me. i don't care what happens between the two but if anything i think SKY3DS is a better group at least they don't mislead their buyers like GW does.


 
The fact that they intentionally placed a 10 game limit for them to sell more flashcards says more than enough about them. I would rather wait for GW to release a proper working product then to waste another $100 on a new magical colored button from Sky3ds.


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Jan 23, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> So imagine a "professional" company shitting on another one, thats just childish!


 
You mean how Sony, Microsoft, Nvidia, AMD, Intel and lots of others do ALL of the time hahaha. I do agree with it being childish, but it happens all the damn time :').


----------



## satel (Jan 23, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> The fact that they intentionally placed a 10 game limit for them to sell more flashcards says more than enough about them. I would rather wait for GW to release a proper working product then to waste another $100 on a new magical colored button from Sky3ds.


 

no one knows if they did place the 10 game limit or they didn't know how to overcome it just like the GW team who also didn't know how to make their cards region free until a member on some forum did it.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 23, 2015)

satel said:


> oh come on why on earth would you care if one hacking group bashes another ? this is  stuff if you ask me. i don't care what happens between the two but if anything i think SKY3DS is a better group at least they don't mislead their buyers like GW does.


I thought it was gateway that was bashing sky3ds on one of their news updates....  10x10x10 comment if I recall,  alls fair in love and war


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 23, 2015)

Multiboy2k said:


> wow...2Hack I specifically told you last month and 600 pages ago in that monster thread to go with Sky3ds.  You trolled me and then proceeded to defend Gateway. I was only trying to help.  Now look....
> QQ3ds=Sky3ds.  Literally the same product with diferent stickers.


I'm getting it mostly for the laffs  


lolboy said:


> May I ask why QQ3DS ? Just because of the extra ds card?
> 
> I will go for sky3ds because i already have r4.


So what? Better value for a change of sticker. QQ>>>


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 23, 2015)

satel said:


> no one knows if they did place the 10 game limit or they didn't know how to overcome it just like the GW team who also didn't know how to make their cards region free until a member on some forum did it.


 
So youre telling me theyre smart enough to byspass Nintendos flags and make a flashcart but theyre not smart enough to make it work with more than *exactly* 10 games, what are the chances? I mean you shouldnt be that gullible 


mech said:


> I thought it was gateway that was bashing sky3ds on one of their news updates.... 10x10x10 comment if I recall, alls fair in love and war


 
As far I know that post was made before Sky3ds got released if Im not wrong...


----------



## Swizard (Jan 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I'm getting it mostly for the laffs
> 
> So what? Better value for a change of sticker. QQ>>>


 
And so you can actually use your N3DS instead of letting it rot in the dirt. Even I'm tempted to get a side S3DS by now


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 23, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Where did i say that? I said they should release beta without emuNand.


 

You do realize emunand is needed to play online right and get rid of the annoying update nag?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 23, 2015)

Swizard said:


> And so you can actually use your N3DS instead of letting it rot in the dirt. Even I'm tempted to get a side S3DS by now


Feb 8th guys, we all buy QQ3DS  sparrowreal gamesquest1 Xenophy

Always remember :]

Also I've got a good amount of legit games, so my n3ds will never rot  would love some region free though and all my games in 1 cart


----------



## koziakauzu (Jan 23, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> You do realize emunand is needed to play online right and get rid of the annoying update nag?


 
I played all my (legit) games without the need to go online for years, personally I don't need it on 3DS. At all. And once the N3DS is open hopefully we can use regionthree which bypasses the update message. So as a beta without emunand for a while, it is mostly acceptable rather than nothing at all for anyone, right?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Feb 8th guys, we all buy QQ3DS  sparrowreal gamesquest1 Xenophy
> 
> Always remember :]
> 
> Also I've got a good amount of legit games, so my n3ds will never rot  would love some region free though and all my games in 1 cart


only thing annoying me and stopping me using all my legit games on my n3DS is the fact i started them in emunand....meaning they will have invalid saves if i play them in my n3DS....so im stuck with my golden oldies that don't use 6.x encryption......main reason for gateway for me is rom hacking ans stuff, so i dont think i could really buy sky/qq as im happy enough with my 4.x console, got my zelda n3ds ordered, so i will have majoras mask on there to play with soon...so im in now major rush

btw, you could get your zelda 3ds downgraded, but not get the nand mod installed so it still looks stock....would probably be cheaper than getting a sky/qq anyway


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 23, 2015)

504 bad gateway. lol


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 23, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> I played all my (legit) games without the need to go online for years, personally I don't need it on 3DS. At all. And once the N3DS is open hopefully we can use regionthree which bypasses the update message. So as a beta without emunand for a while, it is mostly acceptable rather than nothing at all for anyone, right?


 

Thats particular to your situation but others see it differently. Please keep an open mind on why they delayed this release and are prioritizing other bug related issues.


----------



## Mrbaghead (Jan 23, 2015)

>2DS compatibilty issues fixed by monday or tuesday
>n3DS support next friday earliest, febuary 13th latest
>Soon TM


----------



## pedrobarca (Jan 23, 2015)

Mrbaghead said:


> >2DS compatibilty issues fixed by monday or tuesday
> >n3DS support next friday earliest, febuary 13th latest
> >Soon TM


source?


----------



## lolboy (Jan 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I'm getting it mostly for the laffs
> 
> So what? Better value for a change of sticker. QQ>>>



Good point. Dont know if they sell in netherlands


----------



## Nollog (Jan 23, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> You can use regionthree on Sky3DS


 
no she can't, she has a new 3ds.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 23, 2015)

Kugz said:


> ... And that is where your opinion is a lot different to others regarding SKY. I have the money to buy both cards and I bought SKY because I have this fuckin' awesome new N3DS XL I purchased knowing that Gateway would come out for it.
> 
> Gateway ain't out yet and SKY works right now on my N3DS. To me, SKY is the superior product because it does what I need - it plays roms. Gateway COULD do what I want from a flashcart but it DOESN'T right now. I couldn't be bothered waiting for a FEATURE (working on the N3DS console) to be implemented with Gateway.
> 
> ...



I agree and may buy sky3ds. The question is....can we transfer sky3ds save to gateway later on?????


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 23, 2015)

lolboy said:


> I agree and may buy sky3ds. The question is....can we transfer sky3ds save to gateway later on?????


Erm......go ask around. I think there were a couple of threads on whether that is possible.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 23, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> only thing annoying me and stopping me using all my legit games on my n3DS is the fact i started them in emunand....meaning they will have invalid saves if i play them in my n3DS....so im stuck with my golden oldies that don't use 6.x encryption......main reason for gateway for me is rom hacking ans stuff, so i dont think i could really buy sky/qq as im happy enough with my 4.x console, got my zelda n3ds ordered, so i will have majoras mask on there to play with soon...so im in now major rush
> 
> btw, you could get your zelda 3ds downgraded, but not get the nand mod installed so it still looks stock....would probably be cheaper than getting a sky/qq anyway


Ye, I'm really debating the nand mod, not sure right now though. I'm probably selling it either way, so it shouldn't be too big of an issue.


----------



## niño de cobre (Jan 23, 2015)

pedrobarca said:


> I guess soon it will be just around the corner.
> 
> No, seriously. I see no N3DS support before March.









please pedro, stopppp


ps:gw n3ds support will arrive on valentine's day guys

source: 



Spoiler



my butt


----------



## memomo (Jan 23, 2015)

Kugz said:


> ... And that is where your opinion is a lot different to others regarding SKY. I have the money to buy both cards and I bought SKY because I have this fuckin' awesome new N3DS XL I purchased knowing that Gateway would come out for it.
> 
> Gateway ain't out yet and SKY works right now on my N3DS. To me, SKY is the superior product because it does what I need - it plays roms. Gateway COULD do what I want from a flashcart but it DOESN'T right now. I couldn't be bothered waiting for a FEATURE (working on the N3DS console) to be implemented with Gateway.
> 
> ...


I agreed with you 

I already ordered my sky3ds last week and it's arrived today to the mail office
I'll receive it tomorrow  so excited to play some games in super stable 3D


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 23, 2015)

lolboy said:


> I agree and may buy sky3ds. The question is....can we transfer sky3ds save to gateway later on?????


 

Im wondering the same thing


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 23, 2015)

pedrobarca said:


> source?


----------



## Aymericard (Jan 23, 2015)

pedrobarca said:


> source?


 


Spoiler


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 23, 2015)

I told you guys I ordered 3 of them.. Fuck you Nintendo of America.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 23, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I told you guys I ordered 3 of them.. Fuck you Nintendo of America.


 
Are you angry that us n3ds will come with <=9.2 FW?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 23, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Are you angry that us n3ds will come with <=9.2 FW?


He got the standard edition, region free wont matter to him, and he has the now. which are all sufficient reasons to pay the premium imo.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 23, 2015)

he can only use EU eshop which sucks compared to US


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 23, 2015)

Can you dump a Rom in gateway menu from a sky3ds cart?    And I really need this release soon. I'm pretty sure my wife hates me n will be kicking me out soon lmao so I need some entertainment! Come on gateway you got this! Fix those bugs homies!


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 23, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> he can only use EU eshop which sucks compared to US


Or he can install all the .cia files he pleases, and pirate his way across the 7 3DS regions 
Or purchase via Nintendo store, and install the .cia via GW. w/e he wants. And if it's demos you want, the best demos are the full games 


codychaosx said:


> *Can you dump a Rom in gateway menu from a sky3ds cart?* And I really need this release soon. I'm pretty sure my wife hates me n will be kicking me out soon lmao so I need some entertainment! Come on gateway you got this! Fix those bugs homies!


lol, how would that work? I imagine. hmm.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 23, 2015)

Gateway...


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 23, 2015)

With eshop you can get the app in like 1 minute, whereas with cia you have to do a bunch of crap


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 23, 2015)

just worth mentioning....ther is no US standard n3DS is there, so he couldn't get anything at all from the US eshop on his standard n3DS


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 23, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> just worth mentioning....ther is no US standard n3DS is there, so he couldn't get anything at all from the US eshop on his standard n3DS


 
Thats right lol.

Anyway... I dont give a damn about eShop. I just wanted my precious and I got it. Im making out like a bandit today. No customs fees (that im aware of). Sky3ds for my daughter (72 bucks) ... im getting her 3ds XL 8.1 and I got Gateway (58 bucks) that I will use to experiment with Gateway (downgrading, ds profile, cia, )...

The last thing I will get from NoA other than amiibos  will be Mario Party 10.. From here on out... Nothing from those SOBs.... making me import a system.


----------



## Xenophy (Jan 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> He got the standard edition, region free wont matter to him, and he has the now. which are all sufficient reasons to pay the premium imo.


 

but where di he get um? Its not US right? Since the release is in 3 weeks


----------



## Simon Riley (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## kheldar (Jan 23, 2015)

The reason we can't use 3.0 exploit on N3DS is because N3DS has a different browser right?


----------



## Xenophy (Jan 23, 2015)

kheldar said:


> The reason we can't use 3.0 exploit on N3DS is because N3DS has a different browser right?


 

aye its because before starting the browser u r forced to update ur console. And that would mean a fix for the exploit-.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 23, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> aye its because before starting the browser u r forced to update ur console. And that would mean a fix for the exploit-.



This issue only happens with Japanese N3DS. The Australian ones ship with 9.0 and their browser works out of the box already.


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm curious, would that mean it's possible for the australian new 3ds to receive a browser based exploit (since I can't imagine they actually changed much and that the exploit still works on the same version)?

But gateway are likely to not do it anyway, since that would mean people who have >8.1 new 3ds get to use the exploit before those other early adopters who imported...


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 23, 2015)

godofwrath said:


> I'm curious, would that mean it's possible for the australian new 3ds to receive a browser based exploit (since I can't imagine they actually changed much and that the exploit still works on the same version)?
> 
> But gateway are likely to not do it anyway, since that would mean people who have >8.1 new 3ds get to use the exploit before those other early adopters who imported...



I don't see why it won't work.
Gateway should release this even if it doesn't work on Japanese consoles 8.x since it would still cater to a very large audience of NA/EU/AUS N3DS owners and I'm sure they wouldn't wanna miss out and delay the release even further


----------



## nosignaldetected (Jan 23, 2015)

No, guys. 


N3DS has more ram and the browser is a completely different piece of software than the old one to make use of it, along with native 3D support in videos and html5 full compatibility. Google analytics data of visits to my site I made with my n3ds show its a completely different browser application with its own version number. Its very similar to the wii u browser. Original 3DS browser is a simple piece of shit.

Browser exploit is on original browser, not n3ds one. Simple.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 23, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> This issue only happens with Japanese N3DS. The Australian ones ship with 9.0 and their browser works out of the box already.


 

So why doesn't the exploit work on them?


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 23, 2015)

nosignaldetected said:


> No, guys.
> 
> 
> N3DS has more ram and the browser is a completely different piece of software than the old one to make use of it, along with native 3D support in videos and html5 full compatibility. Google analytics data of visits to my site I made with my n3ds show its a completely different browser application with its own version number. Its very similar to the wii u browser. Original 3DS browser is a simple piece of shit.
> ...


 

If there was a way to downgrade the browser that would definitely help. The only thing I can think of is to break each firmware down to see what was different, meaning 8.1 3ds vs 8.1 n3dsll( not the xl version). Just have to check hardware differences.


----------



## Kracken (Jan 23, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> I don't see why it won't work.
> Gateway should release this even if it doesn't work on Japanese consoles 8.x since it would still cater to a very large audience of NA/EU/AUS N3DS owners and I'm sure they wouldn't wanna miss out and delay the release even further


 
If it worked on 9.0-9.2 N3DS's don't you think that GW would release it? 

This is why a lot of people are convinced that the N3DS exploit will not use the browser at all. Not just because of 8.1J consoles, but because the N3DS browser is simply different than the normal 3DS one to the point where another exploit has to be used.


----------



## JaxApollo (Jan 23, 2015)

Maybe, just maybe, they're working on 9.4 compatibility, and that's why it's taking as long as it is. Be patient!


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 23, 2015)

JaxApollo said:


> Maybe, just maybe, they're working on 9.4 compatibility, and that's why it's taking as long as it is. Be patient!


If they were, they'd update the site to get the Cash rolling.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 23, 2015)

The N3DS hasn't even been released in the US, wait at least until its release date before complaining. At least some of you can play some games, there's some like me that have to wait on preorders so we have to find something else besides 3DS games to occupy us.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 23, 2015)

JaxApollo said:


> Maybe, just maybe, they're working on 9.4 compatibility, and that's why it's taking as long as it is. Be patient!


 

Its not good practice to keep bundling up  more projects and not finalize your current ones. It makes you look unorganized. Team GW knows what they are doing, be glad they shared beta's with us to show that they are making progress. I also think that releasing beta's is actually helping them finalize some the issues instead of waiting on private parties to report back.  Although I feel bad that some of these members don't understand there could be risk with beta's, still can't read the info on the site that states it does not support n3dsxl/n3dsll yet, I still believe that they are making good tracks on this so far with the steady release of each beta.  

As Gary reported, the last two updates were so on track and that n3dsxl support is probably next.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 23, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> As Gary reported, the last two updates were so on track and that n3dsxl support is probably next.


 
Yep, the last two were within 2 days of each other. Guessing that the N3DS one will probably be around either on Monday or Friday of next week based on the rate their getting these done. Probably had to get support for their existing devices out of the way first before they could finish the N3DS support.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 23, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Yep, the last two were within 2 days of each other. Guessing that the N3DS one will probably be around either on Monday or Friday of next week based on the rate their getting these done. Probably had to get support for their existing devices out of the way first before they could finish the N3DS support.


 

Yeah just catch a movie or something, American Sniper is actually good. I didnt know it was based on the sniper that got gunned down by some troubled dick in Tx. I have to say it definitely open eyes for those who really didn't know the reality of returning marines, army vets and SEALS.


----------



## 2skies (Jan 23, 2015)

Kracken said:


> ...This is why a lot of people are convinced that the N3DS exploit will not use the browser at all...


 

o/` I'm -- dreaming -- of an offline -- exploit, just liiiike the ooooones they used to use. o/`


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes, be glad you n3ds owners get an offline exploit.......I"m serious.


----------



## Simon Riley (Jan 23, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> no i'm 69


----------



## Simon Riley (Jan 23, 2015)

2skies said:


> o/` I'm -- dreaming -- of an offline -- exploit, just liiiike the ooooones they used to use. o/`


 I am dreaming that Gateway will release fucking support for the N3DS


----------



## kheldar (Jan 23, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> aye its because before starting the browser u r forced to update ur console. And that would mean a fix for the exploit-.


 
Mine doesn't prompt for an update? I use my N3DS' browser all the time which is on 9.0 FW. I just blocked the update servers.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 23, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Mine doesn't prompt for an update? I use my N3DS' browser all the time which is on 9.0 FW. I just blocked the update servers.


 
Same, i can access my browser just fine and i'm on aus n3ds 9.0


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 24, 2015)

off topic:
gert your n3dsxl mm and mh editions @gamestop.

http://slickdeals.net/f/7615002-nin...available-for-in-store-orders-at-gamestop?v=1


----------



## jscjml (Jan 24, 2015)

I bet the next update will be a 2DS fix and no N3DS support yet. Watch.


----------



## 2skies (Jan 24, 2015)

jscjml said:


> I bet the next update will be a 2DS fix and no N3DS support yet. Watch.


 





As evidenced by their last update, they may be trying to _completely_ fix the devices for their Chinese/Taiwanese clients first before they move onto taking care of us N3DS folk.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 24, 2015)

2skies said:


> *snip*
> 
> As evidenced by their last update, they may be trying to _completely_ fix the devices for their Chinese/Taiwanese clients first before they move onto taking care of us N3DS folk.


 
And that's fine. The Chinese/Taiwan market is a big one, and I don't blame them for wanting to get that fixed up properly before moving onto N3DS support (which could also have bugs with it which will need fixing later as well).


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> And that's fine. The Chinese/Taiwan market is a big one, and I don't blame them for wanting to get that fixed up properly before moving onto N3DS support (which could also have bugs with it which will need fixing later as well).


 
Not fine!  come on, we need to be more aggressive and antagonistic toward  GW if we're gonna force them to release update!


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Not fine!  come on, we need to be more aggressive and antagonistic toward GW if we're gonna force them to release update!


 
right....ok...


already ordered my us spec n3dsxl from  gamestop.  gonna go play with my 3dsxl.


----------



## Axido (Jan 24, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Not fine!  come on, we need to be more aggressive and antagonistic toward GW if we're gonna force them to release update!


 
We're not gonna force them. You must be out of your mind.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

Axido said:


> We're not gonna force them. You must be out of your mind.


 
Anyone will become insane if it takes GW this long to release update


----------



## cearp (Jan 24, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Anyone will become insane if it takes GW this long to release update


 
i would laugh if you complained so much, and gw sent you a special early testing build, and it bricks your 3ds because it is not completely finished yet.
i bet you would wish you would have been more patient then*  (you and everyone else whining)

*but the sad thing is is that you _cannot_ be more patient...


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Anyone will become insane if it takes GW this long to release update



Its a good thing I didnt go insane waiting for support higher than version 4.5, 18 months bitch.


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 24, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Its a good thing I didnt go insane waiting for support higher than version 4.5, 18 months bitch.


 but you had the option to buy/find a 4.5 console that would work just fine. You didn't have to wait. Where as we have no choice. We were led on and then shat on with every new "update". Gateway never said they'd support newer fw until November so your "wait" since their announcement has been less than us n3ds owners. But what can we do? Were at their mercy


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 24, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> but you had the option to buy/find a 4.5 console that would work just fine. You didn't have to wait. Where as we have no choice. We were led on and then shat on with every new "update". Gateway never said they'd support newer fw until November so your "wait" since their announcement has been less than us n3ds owners. But what can we do? Were at their mercy


There none in my area, overpriced on ebay but the are now selling cheap.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 24, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> but you had the option to buy/find a 4.5 console that would work just fine. You didn't have to wait. Where as we have no choice. We were led on and then shat on with every new "update". Gateway never said they'd support newer fw until November so your "wait" since their announcement has been less than us n3ds owners. But what can we do? Were at their mercy



Wrong they did say they were working on support on firmware version higher than 4.5.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 24, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> but you had the option to buy/find a 4.5 console that would work just fine. You didn't have to wait. Where as we have no choice. We were led on and then shat on with every new "update". Gateway never said they'd support newer fw until November so your "wait" since their announcement has been less than us n3ds owners. But what can we do? Were at their mercy


Am I stupid for returning my plain XL and going to GameStop tomorrow to preorder a N3DS XL then? xD


----------



## dandymanz (Jan 24, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Am I stupid for returning my plain XL and going to GameStop tomorrow to preorder a N3DS XL then? xD


 
Think if i were you, i would just keep the plain XL as a backup. Gateway never gave us their guarantee that they will releasing N3DS support by 13Feb.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 24, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> Think if i were you, i would just keep the plain XL as a backup. Gateway never gave us their guarantee that they will releasing N3DS support by 13Feb.


Don't care as much about having it by the 13th, and I have other things I need to spend money on. So getting both isn't much of an option. I have so much stuff to do in Final Fantasy XIV with the new 2.5 patch that was released earlier this week, then we have 2.51 coming out next month to occupy me even more. Also have the Heavensward expansion coming out in the spring, I have enough content to keep me occupied till at least summer.


----------



## ChrisRX (Jan 24, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Anyone will become insane if it takes GW this long to release update


 
You have clearly never had a job in software development then.  It definitely takes this long to release software updates.

Why are you even still trolling these threads?  Gateway have already proved time after time that they are working hard and providing good features for us, but you still have to pop up in every GW thread.  Please just go play some games instead of constantly trying to start arguments.


----------



## memomo (Jan 24, 2015)

Finally


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 24, 2015)

memomo said:


> Finally
> 
> View attachment 14867
> 
> ...


 
Aww...... why u no support QQ3DS?

: 3

Now Gozenbaby's selling them at USD70 a piece.
: 3


----------



## Xenophy (Jan 24, 2015)

lets all get to qq3ds  I can participate if u like


----------



## Axido (Jan 24, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> lets all get to qq3ds  I can participate if u like


 
I also would, but damn the GBATemp admins for sending out Sky3DS flashcarts as Tempmas week #1 prizes. 

Just kidding. But even though I didn't need the prize in the first place (this is why I will give it to my gf) it's pretty welcome right now.


----------



## memomo (Jan 24, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Aww...... why u no support QQ3DS?
> 
> : 3
> 
> ...


 
I bought Sky3ds for 70$ too


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 24, 2015)

Axido said:


> I also would, but damn the GBATemp admins for sending out Sky3DS flashcarts as Tempmas week #1 prizes.
> 
> Just kidding. But even though I didn't need the prize in the first place (this is why I will give it to my gf) it's pretty welcome right now.


 



Nice signature by the way, imagine if they released a "New Super nintendo 3ds xl deluxe" Holy shit, it'd be nintendo turning into crap...sorry i mean capcom (Gimme mega man 11)

Gateway waiting till February seems like a smart idea to be fair, if they ARE doing that then they are hoping to support 9.3 members as well?? hmmmm

Btw I forgot again, are SKY3DS and QQ3DS region free now?


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 24, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> (Gimme mega man 11)


 
Can't it apparently stopped with Keiji's leaving of Capcom


----------



## troa11 (Jan 24, 2015)

No, they don't support region free; Smea's regionthree loader supports them (Yes, in the end it's the same functionality, but I think the distinction is important).  But Smea's loader only works with regular 3DS's since it uses gateway's web exploit.


----------



## Axido (Jan 24, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Can't it apparently stopped with Keiji's leaving of Capcom


 
And that's why we should stick to Mighty No. 9, which is Mega Man's legacy living on. Still produced by Keiji and a lot of other MM veterans. Maybe this IP will become a pretty big one, giving MM fans what they demand from Capcom. MMX also kinda got its spiritual successor through Azure Striker Gunvolt (even the name is pretty obvious... I mean Azure (equals Blue) + Striker (equals Bomber)...


----------



## blazingwolf (Jan 24, 2015)

I'd just like to say, if I was the Gateway team, I would wait until the US release of the system of N3DS launches, just in case they need to keep any cards on the table.

That doesn't make it an easy wait, and I really want to know when the N3DS launches in the US Gateway will work with it, but it makes sense to me.

At least give us another video of it working or something.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 24, 2015)

blazingwolf said:


> I'd just like to say, if I was the Gateway team, I would wait until the US release of the system of N3DS launches, just in case they need to keep any cards on the table.
> 
> That doesn't make it an easy wait, and I really want to know when the N3DS launches in the US Gateway will work with it, but it makes sense to me.
> 
> At least give us another video of it working or something.


The US release will either be 9.3 or below 9.3
There was a tweet from an early adopter


----------



## blazingwolf (Jan 24, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> The US release will either be 9.3 or below 9.3
> There was a tweet from an early adopter


 
Well then I better cancel my 3DS pre-order at gamestop and get one at Walmart in case I need to pull the old switcheroo.

Was theirs red or black by chance, curious if one color was in production sooner than another.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 24, 2015)

There no new actually just buy Sky3ds, QQ3DS or wait for something new.


----------



## s-arash (Jan 24, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> There no new actually just buy Sky3ds, QQ3DS or wait for something new.


 
wait for Crown3DS


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 24, 2015)

s-arash said:


> wait for Crown3DS


 
Crown3ds is just a hoax and a facking fake


----------



## memomo (Jan 24, 2015)

I can confirm you can't start playing in SKY and continue with your previous save from SKY to GW
SKY store their saves in the microSD while GW in the SDcard that found in the 3DS  

also your saves in SKY will work in multiple devices when you use the same SKY card for all of them 
because save files are in the microSD not in the SDcard


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 24, 2015)

memomo said:


> I can confirm you can't start playing in SKY and continue with your previous save from SKY to GW
> SKY store their saves in the microSD while GW in the SDcard that found in the 3DS
> 
> also your saves in SKY will work in multiple devices when you use the same SKY card for all of them
> because save files are in the microSD not in the SDcard


 
Good News


----------



## memomo (Jan 24, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> Good News


 

for me not 

I hope there is a way to convert save files from SKY to GW


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 24, 2015)

So you can't use the save rip or Rom dump feature in gateway menu to keep your sky3ds saves?


----------



## Nollog (Jan 24, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> The US release will either be 9.3 or below 9.3
> There was a tweet from an early adopter


 
I disagree.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 24, 2015)

Nollog said:


> I disagree.


Hmm? How come?


----------



## Nollog (Jan 24, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Hmm? How come?


 
Because I haven't seen any evidence, and know that manufacturing consoles before an update is out, and then shipping them to retailers before the update is out is almost impossible.


----------



## memomo (Jan 24, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 24, 2015)

memomo said:


> Spoiler


 
What is the firmware?


----------



## viral777 (Jan 24, 2015)

email from gateway. 

*Thank you for your continued support!*

*We are still working on N3DS support as there is some issues in some version, we*
*will keep users posted with a news post soon.*

*mailto:[email protected]*


----------



## memomo (Jan 24, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> So you can't use the save rip or Rom dump feature in gateway menu to keep your sky3ds saves?


 

interesting , give me some minutes to check out


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 24, 2015)

And why would they release it on 9.3 when 9.4 came out like 4 days later?
Sry that makes me sound like a douche. I just mean if it's fir sure 9.3 or below then it's mire then likely 9.2 or below because they wouldn't go with 9.3. Although Nintendo can be pretty retarded at times. So meh more waiting n seeing.


----------



## alucard_xs (Jan 24, 2015)

fake probably.


----------



## ground (Jan 24, 2015)

Nollog said:


> I disagree.


well it is more than possible.
for example the australia N3DS:
http://3dbrew.org/wiki/9.0.0-20 (says this fw was released oct 6)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Nintendo_3DS (says aus n3ds was released november 21).

So that gives 1 and a half month between the aus n3ds release and thei shipped fw.


----------



## memomo (Jan 24, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> What is the firmware?


 

9.0.0-20E


----------



## alucard_xs (Jan 24, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> What is the firmware?


Do not worry, pics are fake.


----------



## memomo (Jan 24, 2015)

alucard_xs said:


> Do not worry, pics are fake.


 

why do you think it's fake ?


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 24, 2015)

N3DS owners are going insane...


----------



## ground (Jan 24, 2015)

memomo said:


> why do you think it's fake ?


which pics, i missed something


----------



## memomo (Jan 24, 2015)

ground said:


> which pics, i missed something


 


Spoiler


----------



## Axido (Jan 24, 2015)

ground said:


> which pics, i missed something


 
They are in a spoiler.^^

Edit: These are pretty good fake pictures, considering that even the small black edges around the screens are there.


----------



## satel (Jan 24, 2015)

viral777 said:


> email from gateway.
> 
> *Thank you for your continued support!*
> 
> ...


 


if this email is true then i think they're having issue with N3DS consoles on 8.1 firmware (JAPANESE N3DS).


----------



## memomo (Jan 24, 2015)

Axido said:


> They are in a spoiler.^^
> 
> Edit: These are pretty good fake pictures, considering that even the small black edges around the screens are there.


 

holy shit 

why the F*** I fake something that anyone can do using SKY or Cubic Ninja  !!!


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 24, 2015)

viral777 said:


> email from gateway.
> 
> *Thank you for your continued support!*
> 
> ...


Well some news would be nice but if they're still working out issues I doubt well see a release "soon"


----------



## Axido (Jan 24, 2015)

memomo said:


> holy shit
> 
> why the F*** I fake something that anyone can do using SKY or Cubic Ninja !!!


 
That was just a joke, buddy. 
I know that this was just Ninjhax. Just wanted to jump on the "fake train". xD


----------



## ground (Jan 24, 2015)

memomo said:


> holy shit
> 
> why the F*** I fake something that anyone can do using SKY or Cubic Ninja !!!


i think i am lost, but i don''t get why that picture should be fake neither haha. It is known you can run ninjahax already on a n3ds...


----------



## satel (Jan 24, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Well some news would be nice but if they're still working out issues I doubt well see a release "soon"


 

yeah some news would be more than nice & if they're having issues with JAP 8.1 consoles then why don't they release support for 9.0 0 9.2 PAL N3DS consoles & continue their work on fixing the issues for 8.1 ?


----------



## Axido (Jan 24, 2015)

satel said:


> yeah some news would be more than nice & if they're having issues with JAP 8.1 consoles then why don't they release support for 9.0 0 9.2 PAL N3DS consoles & continue their work on fixing the issues for 8.1 ?


 
Because whine and cheese.


----------



## satel (Jan 24, 2015)

Axido said:


> Because whine and cheese.


 

what do you mean ?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

Maybe the issue is that GW wants to test on US n3ds but can't cuz it's not released yet


----------



## memomo (Jan 24, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> So you can't use the save rip or Rom dump feature in gateway menu to keep your sky3ds saves?


 

you can dump roms from sky using gateway menu but you can't with save file 



Spoiler


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 24, 2015)

memomo said:


> you can dump roms from sky using gateway menu but you can't with save file


 
? How


----------



## memomo (Jan 24, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> ? How


 

the same as any Physical games


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 24, 2015)

memomo said:


> the same as any Physical games


 
How can I use Gateaway Menu with Sky3ds like you said


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

hey memomo i just wanna say that ur pictures are very clear. you must have a very nice camera.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> How can I use Gateaway Menu with Sky3ds like you said


 
Take GW cart out of the 3ds. Then when you do the ds profile exploit (or web browser exploit), hold down the L button. You'll be in the GW boot menu. put in your sky3ds. There's an option in the menu to dump the game rom


----------



## memomo (Jan 24, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> How can I use Gateaway Menu with Sky3ds like you said


 

boot to Gateaway Menu in a Compatible 3DS with GW then go to cartridge dump then insert your SKY
done


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 24, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Take GW cart out of the 3ds. Then when you do the ds profile exploit (or web browser exploit), hold down the L button. You'll be in the GW boot menu. put in your sky3ds. There's an option in the menu to dump the game rom


 
Dont have Gateway but since you can use now launcher.dat without it Since you can Downgrade 9.2 to 4.x without Gateaway. And I am on 9.4.


----------



## Axido (Jan 24, 2015)

satel said:


> what do you mean ?


 
You know what happened the last time Team GW released something not satisfying all of their customers? You should, since it is still happening.^^


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 24, 2015)

What's the point in dumping a ROM from a Sky3DS? Why not copy from SD card?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> Dont have Gateway but since you can use now launcher.dat without it Since you can Downgrade 9.2 to 4.x without Gateaway. And I am on 9.4.


 
your english is a bit off, but if you're on 9.4 then sorry you cannot dump rom or save or use GW at all



MrJason005 said:


> What's the point in dumping a ROM from a Sky3DS? Why not copy from SD card?


 

we were talking about dumping the saves off a sky3ds and using them with GW. The topic led to dumping roms


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

For games that save on the rom (ex pokemon), will dumping the rom be enough to get the save file?


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 24, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> The US release will either be 9.3 or below 9.3
> There was a tweet from an early adopter


 

Don't you mean 9.4 or below


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Don't you mean 9.4 or below


no, maximum of 9.3, as he was prompted to update when he got it...meaning it could of been anything <9.4.....the fact 9.4 was released like 3 days after 9.3, i wouldn't imagine there would of been time to start producing 9.3 consoles....so my bets on it being 9.0-9.2


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> For games that save on the rom (ex pokemon), will dumping the rom be enough to get the save file?


 
Yes and no, it's still encrypted I believe so you can't use it in any editors or anything.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 24, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Yes and no, it's still encrypted I believe so you can't use it in any editors or anything.


 
pkhex + sky3ds is possible?


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 24, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> pkhex + sky3ds is possible?


 
Still encrypted.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 24, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Still encrypted.


 
Their a way to decrypt?
Now I just can use 1 to 5gen pokemon to pokebank. :/


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 24, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> Their a way to decrypt?
> Now I just can use 1 to 5gen pokemon to pokebank. :/


 
PowerSaves seems to do decryption within their program, so I'm guessing there might be a way. I don't think anyone has bothered to pick apart their program though to find the encryption/decryption. Although if it's a sky3DS I guess you could also just use the PowerSaves device itself to edit saves.


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Jan 24, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> PowerSaves seems to do decryption within their program, so I'm guessing there might be a way. I don't think anyone has bothered to pick apart their program though to find the encryption/decryption. Although if it's a sky3DS I guess you could also just use the PowerSaves device itself to edit saves.


afaik all the decryption and encryption happens server-sided by a farm of hacked 3DSes which handle the requests.


----------



## omegart (Jan 24, 2015)

Today I bought a copy of solatorobo for ds at gamestop, I planned to play it on my n3ds but it doesn't work -_- I'm fuck*ng bored of waiting for this update, I'm going crazy without anything to play with ç_ç


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 24, 2015)

If  New 3DS EU release does come with ≤9.2 I might consider picking one up


----------



## lolboy (Jan 24, 2015)

omegart said:


> Today I bought a copy of solatorobo for ds at gamestop, I planned to play it on my n3ds but it doesn't work -_- I'm fuck*ng bored of waiting for this update, I'm going crazy without anything to play with ç_ç


 
Why not get gateway? I believe they said back in november 2014 that the N3DS support is finalizing. Surely it must have been released by now because it's Jan 24 2015 



Sarcasm...


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

omegart said:


> Today I bought a copy of solatorobo for ds at gamestop, I planned to play it on my n3ds but it doesn't work -_- I'm fuck*ng bored of waiting for this update, I'm going crazy without anything to play with ç_ç


 
why doesn't it work? I thought new 3ds can play ds games


----------



## Doran754 (Jan 24, 2015)

Damn, Link avatars everywhere! Well I see no progress has been made so I'm out again.


----------



## ground (Jan 24, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> why doesn't it work? I thought new 3ds can play ds games


maybre region lock or se ( i know the ds doesnt use it, but some dsiware stuff does)


----------



## Kracken (Jan 24, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> why doesn't it work? I thought new 3ds can play ds games


 
No idea. I would like to know as well.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 24, 2015)

omegart said:


> Today I bought a copy of solatorobo for ds at gamestop, I planned to play it on my n3ds but it doesn't work -_- I'm fuck*ng bored of waiting for this update, I'm going crazy without anything to play with ç_ç


It plain doesn't show up on the home menu, or what?


----------



## omegart (Jan 24, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> why doesn't it work? I thought new 3ds can play ds games


Don't know. I put it in the n3ds and it doesn't show up, I also have another ds game and it works well :|



MrJason005 said:


> It plain doesn't show up on the home menu, or what?


Yeah it doesn't show up


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 24, 2015)

omegart said:


> Don't know. I put it in the n3ds and it doesn't show up, I also have another ds game and it works well :|
> 
> 
> Yeah it doesn't show up


Do other DS/3DS cartridges work on that N3DS?


----------



## 2skies (Jan 24, 2015)

Garyopa just posted over at Max:


> Boy. I thought i could have relaxing weekend, but no everyone is fighting.
> 
> Dont worry I will post some news soon and not gw soon but my soon like tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 24, 2015)

2skies said:


> Garyopa just posted over at Max:


He said the same things before.
What I find funny is that even he is pissed with the "Soon" BS


----------



## 2skies (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah, eh, at least the impatient neckbeards (not myself, I shave regularly) who are waiting to hear something have _something_ today. It's not the status update we deserve, but it's the status update we need.


----------



## Axido (Jan 24, 2015)

2skies said:


> It's not the X we deserve, but it's the X we need.


 
I read that before...
Must be an insider in here. Where does that come from?


----------



## Plstic (Jan 24, 2015)

2skies said:


> Yeah, eh, at least the impatient neckbeards (not myself, I shave regularly) who are waiting to hear something have _something_ today. It's not the status update we deserve, but it's the status update we need.


 
WE do deserve it, we payed for their product and they promised it after all.


----------



## Axido (Jan 24, 2015)

Plstic said:


> WE do deserve it, we payed for their product and they promised it after all.


 
I assume this line was more of a joke. I think I recognized it as a Dark Knight reference.


----------



## justln (Jan 24, 2015)

Plstic said:


> WE do deserve it, we payed for their product and they promised it after all.


Repeating myself again and again, you should always buy stuff based on what it does now and not what it advertised it'll do in the future. People need to stop giving this crappy excuse of buying because of a promise.


----------



## Axido (Jan 24, 2015)

justln said:


> Repeating myself again and again, you should always buy stuff based on what it does now and not what it advertised it'll do in the future. People need to stop giving this crappy excuse of buying because of a promise.


 
That's also the reason why we can't have good video games anymore. Pre-ordering is so much more efficient for publishers, because all they need to sell are nice trailers, not nice games.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

what if the news/update is another "N3DS support is coming soon!"


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> what is the news/update is "N3DS support is coming soon! Really this time!"


 

The news is for you to find something to do


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 24, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> what if the news/update is another "N3DS support is coming soon!"


 I'm sure it's just an update for 2ds and then in the last sentence it'll say something like don't worry guys n3ds support is nigh!


----------



## lolboy (Jan 24, 2015)

Omg not garyopa again...here comes the 48 hours prediction again that will last for 5 days...


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> I'm sure it's just an update for 2ds and then in the last sentence it'll say something like don't worry guys n3ds support is nigh!


 
Well the more non-n3ds stuff they get out of the way, the closer we'll be to a n3ds update!

yeah right, who am i kidding


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 24, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> what if the news/update is another "2DS support is coming soon!"


 



codychaosx said:


> I'm sure it's just an update for 2ds and then in the last sentence it'll say something like don't worry guys n3ds support is nigh!


 
Why it is not in the day. Why in the midnight ??


----------



## AnkitC (Jan 24, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Omg not garyopa again...here comes the 48 hours prediction again that will last for 5 days...


 

I'd be glad if that is again the case. Because he was pretty much there the last time. His prediction was just a li'l off. I'd happily trust him yet again. He can indeed be considered as the Horse's mouth.


----------



## omegart (Jan 24, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Do other DS/3DS cartridges work on that N3DS?


3ds pal cartridges show up in the menu (bu I can't play them because of the region lock.) ds games work (I have only one other than solatorobot and it work)


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 24, 2015)

omegart said:


> 3ds pal cartridges show up in the menu (bu I can't play them because of the region lock.) ds games work (I have only one other than solatorobot and it work)


 
The only reason that NDS card work.

ITS REGION FREE


----------



## omegart (Jan 24, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> The only reason that NDS card work.
> 
> ITS REGION FREE


why are you reply to a post without reading all the previous message? I know it's region free, i have problem with a ds game that won't show up.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 24, 2015)

AnkitC said:


> I'd be glad if that is again the case. Because he was pretty much there the last time. His prediction was just a li'l off. I'd happily trust him yet again. He can indeed be considered as the Horse's mouth.


 

He is nothing more then hoster. No GW team, no developer, nothing. But, i would love to br wronged.


----------



## Kracken (Jan 24, 2015)

Meh, any info from gary is info. Take what you can get at this point. GW always ends up delivering features they advertise from my experience (minus the bricks) so they'll eventually release support, but at this point don't keep getting your hopes up.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 24, 2015)

Are you links preparing the money for the qq3ds hype train? the Judgment day is around the corner


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 24, 2015)

omegart said:


> why are you reply to a post without reading all the previous message? I know it's region free, i have problem with a ds game that won't show up.


 
Because I read your mind.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 24, 2015)

omegart said:


> why are you reply to a post without reading all the previous message? I know it's region free, i have problem with a ds game that won't show up.


I have had troubles in the past with reading DS games, but 3DS games worked fine.
Try putting some paper between the NDS game when you slot it in


----------



## AnkitC (Jan 24, 2015)

lolboy said:


> He is nothing more then hoster. No GW team, no developer, nothing. But, i would love to br wronged.


 

You're mostly correct. But he definitely gets exclusive updates which are directly relayed from Team Gateway. But let's wait and watch what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 24, 2015)

AnkitC said:


> You're mostly correct. But he definitely gets exclusive updates which are directly relayed from Team Gateway. But let's wait and watch what happens tomorrow.



Did I miss anything? What's so special about tomorrow?


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 24, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> Did I miss anything? What's so special about tomorrow?


Gary and his news will be coming out soon, and he specifically said not the "Gateway" Soon, but rather a soon which means tomorrow at worst.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 24, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Gary and his news will be coming out soon, and he specifically said not the "Gateway" Soon, but rather a soon which means tomorrow at worst.



So looks like he does have some inside information after all...


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 24, 2015)

Well its official


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 24, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Well its official



Good one you man


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

Did u have to pay $215.25 upfront at the counter? When i preorder online i only had to pay a $5 deposit. So if it turns out us n3ds has fw 9.3+, or if GW never releases n3ds support, then I only lose $5


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 24, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Did u have to pay $215.25 upfront at the counter? When i preorder online i only had to pay a $5 deposit. So if it turns out us n3ds has fw 9.3+, or if GW never releases n3ds support, then I only lose $5


Pretty sure you can just cancel preorders or buy, then return. They can't just steal your money lol


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 24, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Did u have to pay $215.25 upfront at the counter? When i preorder online i only had to pay a $5 deposit. So if it turns out us n3ds has fw 9.3+, or if GW never releases n3ds support, then I only lose $5


It was a 50$ minimum in store. I paid it all off cause I want the system no matter what, I don't want to go back to the old XL. Most signs point to it being on 9.2 or less so I'm not worried.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah I used the n3ds for only a few minutes, and already i can't stand the old 3ds's blurry effects anymore. It's really annoying in fast paced games like mario kart


----------



## Kugz (Jan 24, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Yeah I used the n3ds for only a few minutes, and already i can't stand the old 3ds's blurry effects anymore. It's really annoying in fast paced games like mario kart



The new 3D effect kicks ass! Especially on the bus.

Just go buy SKY cards for your N3DS until Waitgategr8b8m8way comes out. Been playing roms and it's so good!


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 24, 2015)

Kugz said:


> The new 3D effect kicks ass! Especially on the bus.
> 
> Just go buy SKY cards for your N3DS until Waitgategr8b8m8way comes out. Been playing roms and it's so good!


That's probably what I'll end up doing, the WiFi upgrade as well as the new 3D are the biggest reasons for getting it. Even if it came with 9.3+ I'd have a hard time trying to return it/not open it.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 24, 2015)

Kugz said:


> The new 3D effect kicks ass! Especially on the bus.
> 
> Just go buy SKY cards for your N3DS until Waitgategr8b8m8way comes out. Been playing roms and it's so good!



Oh yeah, the 3D effect is indeed amazing. I just wish it didn't have side effects (at least for me)


----------



## Kugz (Jan 24, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> Oh yeah, the 3D effect is indeed amazing. I just wish it didn't have side effects (at least for me)



I can play for hours and not get any side effects but I've been to the optometrist a few times in my life and each time I get told my 3D depth perception sucks. Probably can't see the 3D as well as others or something.

I had an original 3DS so the upgrade to the N3DS XL was nice. I've heard some complaints about the pixel density of the XL but tbh I ain't buying the 3DS for it's graphical power


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 24, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Well its official


http://i.imgur.com/yFWfgu2.jpg

 I think I win. They convinced me to preorder the physical version as well. Gonna be there the moment they open anyways lol


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

hehe r u gonna let ur brother play it again


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> http://i.imgur.com/yFWfgu2.jpg
> 
> I think I win. They convinced me to preorder the physical version as well. Gonna be there the moment they open anyways lol


Its worth it, now its just the wait to the 13th that sucks.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 24, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Its worth it, now its just the wait to the 13th that sucks.



13th? Where did that date come from?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 24, 2015)

kheldar said:


> 13th? Where did that date come from?


The 13th is when the N3DS comes out in the US.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Well the more non-n3ds stuff they get out of the way, the closer we'll be to a n3ds update!
> 
> yeah right, who am i kidding


 

Your childish 69 yr old wannabe ass.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

might have to wait past the 13th if GW continues having "issues"


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 24, 2015)

kheldar said:


> 13th? Where did that date come from?


It was leaked.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 24, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> It was leaked.


It was also announced in the last Nintendo Direct...


----------



## Xzi (Jan 24, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> might have to wait past the 13th if GW continues having "issues"


Is your life just going to be over once they release N3DS support?  Can't troll any more at that point.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 24, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Is your life just going to be over once they release N3DS support? Can't troll any more at that point.


"Cheats aren't out"


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 24, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> might have to wait past the 13th if GW continues having "issues"


I don't even care about it being past the 13th that much, I have a lot of games to replay on it anyways. That and FFXIV will keep me occupied long enough.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 24, 2015)

Wait...........you guys just now found out the release date of the US n3dsxl? Damn........I'm good at keeping secrets HAHAHA.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 24, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Wait...........you guys just now found out the release date of the US n3dsxl? Damn........I'm good at keeping secrets HAHAHA.


Lol I thought it was obvious with all the preorders going on xD


----------



## kheldar (Jan 24, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> It was leaked.


 
Oh It's the release date for N3DS... I thought it had something to do with Gateway


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 24, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Oh It's the release date for N3DS... I thought it had something to do with Gateway


 

Probably the date Gateway mention something too, you never know


----------



## kheldar (Jan 24, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Probably the date Gateway mention something too, you never know


 
I doubt it.... They are ignoring all the e-mails probably they learnt their lesson with the latest hype train.


----------



## Herre (Jan 24, 2015)

Great ! I will get my preorder Monster Hunter Edition N3DS XL on 14th ! (13th in US) hope I can wipe all the dust and use my gateway that day!


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 24, 2015)

Herre said:


> Great ! I will get my preorder Monster Hunter Edition N3DS XL on 14th ! (13th in US) hope I can wipe all the dust and use my gateway that day!


 

That would be amazing, I'll be getting games to keep me busy up until that time but I also need a bigger Micro SD and a micro sd card reader

Can anyone recommend me any good card readers between Micro sd and pc


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 24, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> That would be amazing, I'll be getting games to keep me busy up until that time but I also need a bigger Micro SD and a micro sd card reader
> 
> Can anyone recommend me any good card readers between Micro sd and pc


*Shrugs* Honestly I'm using one that came with an R4. Working good for me. Micro SD's I can recommend one I just bought, Samsung EVO 32GB. What an amazing card.


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 24, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> *Shrugs* Honestly I'm using one that came with an R4. Working good for me. Micro SD's I can recommend one I just bought, Samsung EVO 32GB. What an amazing card.


 

Can you get any card readers with the gateway?


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 24, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Can you get any card readers with the gateway?


*Shrugs again* I don't think I've seen people bundling them online like that. Either way mSD readers should be in almost every store possible and be dirt cheap. If not, one of those 20,000 In 1 should do the trick as well.


----------



## 2skies (Jan 25, 2015)

_*shrug so hard* _

I'm also about that R4i reader life, I know it does the trick.  I've got a Sandisk Ultra 32gb class 10 lined up for my Gateway and a Sandisk class 4 16gb for R4i ish.


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 25, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> Oh yeah, the 3D effect is indeed amazing. I just wish it didn't have side effects (at least for me)


I have issues with it too.do you by chance wear glasses? Idk if that would matter but I feel like it might ne my glasses plus the 3d effect that hurts my head/eyes


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 25, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> I have issues with it too.do you by chance wear glasses? Idk if that would matter but I feel like it might ne my glasses plus the 3d effect that hurts my head/eyes



Actually I don't wear any. I used to think that wearing glasses would improve the 3D experience until I read your post...
What I do to optimize my experience is turn off 3D during dialogs and cinematics and only enable it during actual gameplay, and even then I only use it on the lowest 3D scale. I also turn it off when I navigate the system menus etc.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 25, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> Actually I don't wear any. I used to think that wearing glasses would improve the 3D experience until I read your post...
> What I do to optimize my experience is turn off 3D during dialogs and cinematics and only enable it during actual gameplay, and even then I only use it on the lowest 3D scale. I also turn it off when I navigate the system menus etc.


Glasses are a net neutral.  Some people have problems with that kind of artificial depth perception, others don't.  I turn off the 3D on the 3DS partially because it does strain the eyes after a little while, but also partially because it's too finicky in terms of direction and distance.  I love the 3D in VR and movie theaters, though.


----------



## delt31 (Jan 25, 2015)

dumb question but does any flashcard work on n3ds?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

delt31 said:


> dumb question but does any flashcard work on n3ds?


 
yes sky3ds works on n3ds right now

GW will very likely release an update for the n3ds too, but no one knows when they'll do it.


----------



## delt31 (Jan 25, 2015)

damn....very tempted to get sky3ds....


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 25, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Glasses are a net neutral.  Some people have problems with that kind of artificial depth perception, others don't.  I turn off the 3D on the 3DS partially because it does strain the eyes after a little while, but also partially because it's too finicky in terms of direction and distance.  I love the 3D in VR and movie theaters, though.



Im trying to see if my eyes will eventually get used to it. I've been using it for a week now, 10-20 minutes of play at the lowest 3D level. I Think there's some improvement but it needs more testing. Maybe in a week or two, that is if you can really adapt to it and get rid of the side effects for good. I highly doubt it but am giving it a try since the3D works so great on the new models, it would be a real shame to give up on it without a fight


----------



## Vickyle (Jan 25, 2015)

viral777 said:


> email from gateway.
> 
> *Thank you for your continued support!*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the news.
I interpret it as gateway has not solutions right now, they need few more weeks to solve it, then few weeks to test it and get feedbacks. If found aother bugs, another few more weeks to solve it, another few weeks to test it. Maybe summer at the earliest.


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 25, 2015)

Here's a simple flowchart I made for those who can not wait for Gateway update and considering to buy a Sky3DS.
With assumption you can only get Sky3DS by buying and you don't want to buy retail cards.


----------



## Vickyle (Jan 25, 2015)

Will anything happen to my new 3ds battery if I do not use it for months?


----------



## Rokkubro (Jan 25, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> Im trying to see if my eyes will eventually get used to it. I've been using it for a week now, 10-20 minutes of play at the lowest 3D level. I Think there's some improvement but it needs more testing. Maybe in a week or two, that is if you can really adapt to it and get rid of the side effects for good. I highly doubt it but am giving it a try since the3D works so great on the new models, it would be a real shame to give up on it without a fight


I wear glasses and have been happy with the 3d on the N3DS. I've had it on(set at a little less than halfway) for every game except OoT3D. For some reason, just that game gives me a headache.


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 25, 2015)

Vickyle said:


> Will anything happen to my new 3ds battery if I do not use it for months?


 
What I read from somewhere, just charge your 3DS at 40%, and you can leave it alone. If you still worried about your battery, remove it from your 3DS. Mine is still at full charge after 8 months by removing it.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 25, 2015)

Just heard the news....


----------



## Vickyle (Jan 25, 2015)

r5xscn said:


> What I read from somewhere, just charge your 3DS at 40%, and you can leave it alone. If you still worried about your battery, remove it from your 3DS. Mine is still at full charge after 8 months by removing it.


Mine was come with 100% charge. Now at 80% i believe.
Ok, thanks for the info. Need to remove the back case to get the battery out ^^;;


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 25, 2015)

Honestly, I dont get whats the hate for Sky3DS. Both Gateway and Sky3DS has both their pros and cons. If it wasn't because I have a Jap N3DS, I would have "probably" got a Sky3DS since I have no interest in playing Japanese or other region games anyway.

People has been saying that Nintendo can easily block Sky3DS with a line of code but yet with all the official updates by Nintendo after Sky3DS released, none of it has blocked Sky3DS so far which makes the claim that Nintendo can "easily" block Sky3DS untrue.

Personally, I think people who are saying that Sky3DS can be blocked are just speculating... If so, can't this hold true for Gateway either?


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 25, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Honestly, I dont get whats the hate for Sky3DS. Both Gateway and Sky3DS has both their pros and cons. If it wasn't because I have a Jap N3DS, I would have "probably" got a Sky3DS since I have no interest in playing Japanese or other region games anyway.
> 
> People has been saying that Nintendo can easily block Sky3DS with a line of code but yet with all the official updates by Nintendo after Sky3DS released, none of it has blocked Sky3DS so far which makes the claim that Nintendo can "easily" block Sky3DS untrue.
> 
> Personally, I think people who are saying that Sky3DS can be blocked are just speculating.


 

Its just hardcore fanboys, I get tired of both of them, on GW and Sky3ds, I'm with you on them both having pro's and con's. You pick whats best in your interests. If you follow the crowd and fuck up on a step, you could probably brick or update your sysnand.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 25, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Honestly, I dont get whats the hate for Sky3DS.


It's not really hate...Gateway just has a much longer feature list.  If you meet the requirements for it, there's no reason to just pick up a Sky3DS instead.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 25, 2015)

Xzi said:


> It's not really hate...Gateway just has a much longer feature list. If you meet the requirements for it, there's no reason to just pick up a Sky3DS instead.


 

I think you mean the other way........if it meets your requirements.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Honestly, I dont get whats the hate for Sky3DS. Both Gateway and Sky3DS has both their pros and cons. If it wasn't because I have a Jap N3DS, I would have "probably" got a Sky3DS since I have no interest in playing Japanese or other region games anyway.
> 
> People has been saying that Nintendo can easily block Sky3DS with a line of code but yet with all the official updates by Nintendo after Sky3DS released, none of it has blocked Sky3DS so far which makes the claim that Nintendo can "easily" block Sky3DS untrue.
> 
> Personally, I think people who are saying that Sky3DS can be blocked are just speculating... If so, can't this hold true for Gateway either?


 
The majority of the people here are GW fanboys / sky3ds haters. It's like talking about ps4 in a forum where most ppl play xbone... it's not gonna go well


----------



## Xzi (Jan 25, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I think you mean the other way........if it meets your requirements.


Welp, if your requirements are that you have the best flash cart available for the 3DS, then it meets them.


----------



## Yabbie (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 25, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Honestly, I dont get whats the hate for Sky3DS. Both Gateway and Sky3DS has both their pros and cons. If it wasn't because I have a Jap N3DS, I would have "probably" got a Sky3DS since I have no interest in playing Japanese or other region games anyway.
> 
> People has been saying that Nintendo can easily block Sky3DS with a line of code but yet with all the official updates by Nintendo after Sky3DS released, none of it has blocked Sky3DS so far which makes the claim that Nintendo can "easily" block Sky3DS untrue.
> 
> Personally, I think people who are saying that Sky3DS can be blocked are just speculating.



Agreed. I own an Aussie one so I'm good with my sky3ds and euro games. If I had a Jap one then it might have been a bigger problem.


----------



## 2skies (Jan 25, 2015)

This thread:


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> The majority of the people here are GW fanboys / sky3ds haters. It's like talking about ps4 in a forum where most ppl play xbone... it's not gonna go well


 

Many hate sky3ds for the limitations they put on there hardware, at this point I assume they are capable of finding a way to make there hardware capable have updates, its just they refuse to do so and just want to milk it.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 25, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Welp, if your requirements are that you have the best flash cart available for the 3DS, then it meets them.


 
Best damn flash card comes with a price, updates not rolled out in a fashion that meets all customers impatience. They should have never stated they could support the N3DS the system was completely released to the world ENTIRELY. But its not like its affecting them anyways, there doing there own thing and knocking items off there list 1 at a time.


----------



## bsellers293 (Jan 25, 2015)

Meh, I knew what I was doing. Nothing wrong with a little laughter. I'm in the same boat as you all. Let's hope it's soon!!!


----------



## Xzi (Jan 25, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Best damn flash card comes with a price, updates not rolled out in a fashion that meets all customers impatience. They should have never stated they could support the N3DS the system was completely released to the world ENTIRELY. But its not like its affecting them anyways, there doing there own thing and knocking items off there list 1 at a time.


I didn't recommend buying it if your system isn't supported yet, I just stated that if it is supported, there's no reason to get anything other than a Gateway.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 25, 2015)

lolboy said:


>


I wouldn't be surprised if they ran into some issues/over estimated their ETA/lied to grab some xmas money and they won't admit it.
That browser exploit came out of the blue, like it was to shush most of their userbase while they work on the real deal.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 25, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they ran into some issues/over estimated their ETA/lied to grab some xmas money and they won't admit it.
> That browser exploit came out of the blue, like it was to shush most of their userbase while they work on the real deal.


 

Agree. They told us that they need to setup "servers" for what....that small javascript payload?


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 25, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Agree. They told us that they need to setup "servers" for what....that small javascript payload?


That doesn't work half the time lol


----------



## Vickyle (Jan 25, 2015)

Nothing is wrong with Xzi said.

Assuming you have two choice of food: Food A (cooked and edible) and Food B (not yet cooked or in cooking progress)
Hungry people gonna eat.
Some are too hungry. So they choose Food A to fill their tummies.
Some are able to starve. They can wait for Food B, because the cook says Food B is very very delicious.
Some prefer Food B, yet they eat Food A while waiting for Food B.
So, how hungry are you?


----------



## congzing (Jan 25, 2015)

14Nov2014 how many day pass?


----------



## lolboy (Jan 25, 2015)

Vickyle said:


> Nothing is wrong with Xzi said.
> 
> Assuming you have two choice of food: Food A (cooked and edible) and Food B (not yet cooked or in cooking progress)
> Hungry people gonna eat.
> ...


 
Gateway hungry...does that also count as answer?


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 25, 2015)

Vickyle said:


> Nothing is wrong with Xzi said.
> 
> Assuming you have two choice of food: Food A (cooked and edible) and Food B (not yet cooked or in cooking progress)
> Hungry people gonna eat.
> ...


 
.....To heck with this, I'll go eat my cup noodles. And who said that you can't have snack while waiting?


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 25, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> .....To heck with this, I'll go eat my cup noodles. And who said that you can't have snack while waiting?


"Instant noodles!" -Gumshoe


----------



## omegart (Jan 25, 2015)

congzing said:


> 14Nov2014 how many day pass?


72 days


----------



## Kugz (Jan 25, 2015)

My girlfriend wants my SKY3DS and before she leaves to visit another country so I am proud to announce that Gatewaitgr8b8m8r8it8outta8 will be released Soon™…¼


----------



## lolboy (Jan 25, 2015)

next release title:

"*GATEWAY SUPER MEGA ULTRA ULTIMATE 3.1.0 FIRST PRIVATE BUT NOW ALSO PUBLIC BETA*"

Logo:
Instead of 1 dragon now two dragons and 7 dragon ballz!  Dragon ball z kinda awsome...oeps sorry kinda go off topic there


----------



## lolboy (Jan 25, 2015)

Hype train:



Spoiler


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 25, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Hype train:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Nuooooooooooooooooooooooo

Quick! Repair it!


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 25, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they ran into some issues/over estimated their ETA/lied to grab some xmas money and they won't admit it.
> That browser exploit came out of the blue, like it was to shush most of their userbase while they work on the real deal.


 

No doubt.


----------



## ucta (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## lolboy (Jan 25, 2015)

ucta said:


> View attachment 14895


 
Soon my friend, soon....


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 25, 2015)

I wonder if the news that garyopa promised us soon will even be N3DS related.


----------



## omegart (Jan 25, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> I wonder if the news that garyopa promised us soon will even be N3DS related.


Of course it will not be.


----------



## satel (Jan 25, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> I wonder if the news that garyopa promised us soon will even be N3DS related.


 

not SOON he said he is going to share some news with us TODAY!!


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 25, 2015)

I wouldn't get my hopes up if I were you


----------



## Random Joe (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm starting to think n3ds support isn't coming.  I really don't want a shit skycard.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 25, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I'm starting to think n3ds support isn't coming. I really don't want a shit skycard.


I'm not saying it won't come, I just think it won't come out in the near future


----------



## idx13 (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Swizard (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm starting to doubt the support might ever come within the next couple months or even years. Perhaps they originally thought they could downgrade the N3DS. I severely dislike the lack of transparency on the whole situation from gateways side.


----------



## idx13 (Jan 25, 2015)

Swizard said:


> I'm starting to doubt the support might ever come within the next couple months or even years. Perhaps they originally thought they could downgrade the N3DS. I severely dislike the lack of transparency on the whole situation from gateways side.


 

Come on years? That's silly, they're not going to put themselves out of business like that.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 25, 2015)

Swizard said:


> I'm starting to doubt the support might ever come within the next couple months or even years. Perhaps they originally thought they could downgrade the N3DS. I severely dislike the lack of transparency on the whole situation from gateways side.


 

I agree. I am already looking for cheap sky3ds


----------



## Swizard (Jan 25, 2015)

idx13 said:


> Come on years? That's silly, they're not going to put themselves out of business like that.


 
If they can't find a properly working exploit though, they said they had one in november, its already been 3 months, years isn't that big of a change.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 25, 2015)

Why can't they keep us in the loop?
Like I said: It's not the wait that kills, it's the silence.


----------



## satel (Jan 25, 2015)

idx13 said:


> Come on years? That's silly, they're not going to put themselves out of business like that.


 

lol @ out of business, they're a group of hackers here today gone tomorrow,also they have probably made enough money to last them a life time. i wouldn't be surprised if their actual wealth estimate is in the Million$


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 25, 2015)

Damn  gateway


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 25, 2015)

Swizard said:


> I'm starting to doubt the support might ever come within the next couple months or even years. Perhaps they originally thought they could downgrade the N3DS. I severely dislike the lack of transparency on the whole situation from gateways side.


 

Well I guess thats a good thing


----------



## koziakauzu (Jan 25, 2015)

satel said:


> not SOON he said he is going to share some news with us TODAY!!


 
This guy claims having zero communication with GW while he hosts an _official_ support forum and has updates notification directly from them. No conspiracy theory but I don't know, something sounds fishy. He keeps saying they are constantly working and working without time for chit chat, how does he know that or why he can't ask a simple question to them... 

Just a thought, I'm probably wrong since I don't know the background, but why everyone imagine an obscure chinese company with dozens of programmers in a warehouse, maybe GW is a single guy company... at least for the software follow-up.

No I'm not complaining, it is just weird and it makes no sense. Yes I am waiting, I can probably wait longer, and no I don't know programming for the "do it yourself then!" guys


----------



## kheldar (Jan 25, 2015)

If GW doesn't give us an update at least about what they are doing until mid February I'm gonna trade my Gw card for a Sky3ds


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 25, 2015)

kheldar said:


> If GW doesn't give us an update at least about what they are doing until mid February I'm gonna trade my Gw card for a Sky3ds


 


Cool.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 25, 2015)

satel said:


> lol @ out of business, they're a group of hackers here today gone tomorrow,also they have probably made enough money to last them a life time. i wouldn't be surprised if their actual wealth estimate is in the Million$


 

Thats how its always been since.........forever.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 25, 2015)

My virgin shiny N3DS XL is waiting for gateway for almost 3 weeks.

edit: we did have some for play, but not good enough.


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 25, 2015)

Guys you must NOT lose faith in the Gateway train, support by summer 2015 at the latest 

*I know, the wait is long but its like what Gandalf did in the LOTR: FOTR, taking the long route as opposed to the fast route in the north*

You gotta take it slow


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 25, 2015)

lolboy said:


> My virgin shiny N3DS XL is waiting for gateway for almost 3 weeks.
> 
> edit: we did have some for play, but not good enough.


 

Sell GW and move on


----------



## lolboy (Jan 25, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Sell GW and move on


 

No, i need GW for my old 3DS XL


----------



## bytor (Jan 25, 2015)

Didn't Garyopa say he'd have some news _after_ Sunday a few days ago..? We'll probably hear something on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 25, 2015)

lolboy said:


> No, i need GW for my old 3DS XL


 

Nah I think you should sell since its giving you so much grief regardless of having a 3DS XL that you could be enjoying GW on.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 25, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Nah I think you should sell since its giving you so much grief regardless of having a 3DS XL that you could be enjoying GW on.


 
My old 3DS XL has no colored buttons on it, so its not so nice.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 25, 2015)

lolboy said:


> My old 3DS XL has no colored buttons on it, so its not so nice.


 

Well since you have so much time to grief about unsupported releases why not go ahead and paint them.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 25, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Well since you have so much time to grief about unsupported releases why not go ahead and paint them.


 
That my friend is not a very bad idea!


----------



## satel (Jan 25, 2015)

kheldar said:


> If GW doesn't give us an update at least about what they are doing until mid February I'm gonna trade my Gw card for a Sky3ds


 

same here,i have already sold one of my new Gateway cards last week to a member on this forum & i have a feeling the 2nd card is going up for sale soon but i'm also waiting for yeahgeek.com to stock the QQ3DS i'm hoping it will be cheaper than SKY3DS.


----------



## andzalot55 (Jan 25, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Guys you must NOT lose faith in the Gateway train, support by summer 2015 at the latest
> 
> *I know, the wait is long but its like what Gandalf did in the LOTR: FOTR, taking the long route as opposed to the fast route in the north*
> 
> You gotta take it slow


 

Pretty sure everyone will lose hope then regain it when it has been release. Like that thread where it achieved over 1000 pages within 2 month.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 25, 2015)

Sooooo, where's Gary's news?


----------



## omegart (Jan 25, 2015)

satel said:


> same here,i have already sold one of my new Gateway cards last week to a member on this forum & i have a feeling the 2nd card is going up for sale soon but i'm also waiting for yeahgeek.com to stock the QQ3DS i'm hoping it will be cheaper than SKY3DS.


how you think to play english game with sky on jap console?


----------



## andzalot55 (Jan 25, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Sooooo, where's Gary's news?


 

His news is coming *SOON*.


----------



## Tank Dempsey (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## omegart (Jan 25, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> His news is coming *SOON*.


he told us that it was around the corner



Tank Dempsey said:


> View attachment 14907View attachment 14909


repost lol


----------



## s-arash (Jan 25, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Sooooo, where's Gary's news?


 
both gary and gateway team are living on mars
so if you want to know exact time , you must use "earth to mars time converter"


----------



## satel (Jan 25, 2015)

omegart said:


> how you think to play english game with sky on jap console?


 


i will sell it & buy PAL N3DS. i much prefer it in BLACK anyway it looks so damn nice.






& with cover plates it looks nicer than white n3ds:





http://en.rocketnews24.com/2014/10/...early-adopters-in-japan-share-their-thoughts/


----------



## lolboy (Jan 25, 2015)

satel said:


> i will sell it & buy PAL N3DS. i much prefer it in BLACK anyway it looks so damn nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed looks nice. I have xl in black and only letters on button are colored


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes it's such a shame the XL version doesn't feature colored buttons and plates. 
Wish I could hold it in my hands and check the actual screen size before deciding whether to buy one but sadly they won't be available in the US


----------



## andzalot55 (Jan 25, 2015)

omegart said:


> he told us that it was around the corner


 

He also told us to always *ENJOY*.


----------



## satel (Jan 25, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> Yes it's such a shame the XL version doesn't feature colored buttons and plates.
> Wish I could hold it in my hands and check the actual screen size before deciding whether to buy one but sadly they won't be available in the US


 

we have both models & i can tell you the n3ds is better honestly,it's much lighter & really nice to hold & game on unlike the n3ds xl,it also has sharper screens,the images just look crispier & more vivid.


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 25, 2015)

omegart said:


> how you think to play english game with sky on jap console?


 

But I thought sky and qq3ds had region free now


----------



## omegart (Jan 25, 2015)

satel said:


> i will sell it & buy PAL N3DS.


I'm so tempted to do the same but i'm afraid that the eur won't came gateway compatible :\



andzalot55 said:


> He also told us to always *ENJOY*.


well, aren't we *ENJOYING* the wait? 



Miles54321 said:


> But I thought sky and qq3ds had region free now


only with regionthree, that is not compatible with n3ds because it use a browser exploit


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 25, 2015)

omegart said:


> I'm so tempted to do the same but i'm afraid that the eur won't came gateway compatible :\
> 
> 
> well, aren't we *ENJOYING* the wait?
> ...


Well, the Ambassador models came with an exploitable firmware, so I'm not too concerned if the early EUR models will be hackable.


----------



## andzalot55 (Jan 25, 2015)

omegart said:


> well, aren't we *ENJOYING* the wait?


 
Soon it'll be release.


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 25, 2015)

satel said:


> we have both models & i can tell you the n3ds is better honestly,it's much lighter & really nice to hold & game on unlike the n3ds xl,it also has sharper screens,the images just look crispier & more vivid.


 

N3DS Adv and Disadv vs 3DS

*+ Thumbpad feels more plastic and doesn't feel like it's slippery or wearing down due to better material (AKA Much better for Smash Bros)*
*+ Small sensitive c stick for precision and more interesting gameplay (Also much better for smash)*
+ Similar price to N3DS (Only for now)
*+ Face tracker helps 3D to always work as long as you are in its field of vision*
+ Extra buttons on back
+ Slider for volume now on top so you don't hit it accidentally when playing
+ Extra battery and customization (2nd For N3DS only; Not XL) 
*+ Will have games you can only get on the system*
+ Images look slightly better

+/- Uses MicroSD, can be unconvenient for some but I dont really mind, I say its a plus

- Must use screw on back to get to MicroSD


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

if you want custom faceplates for n3ds xl, just print off your picture and tape it to the n3ds


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> if you want custom faceplates for n3ds xl, just print off your picture and tape it to the n3ds


 
Lol


----------



## ground (Jan 25, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> N3DS Adv and Disadv vs 3DS
> 
> *+ Thumbpad feels more plastic and doesn't feel like it's slippery or wearing down due to better material (AKA Much better for Smash Bros)*
> *+ Small sensitive c stick for precision and more interesting gameplay (Also much better for smash)*
> ...


 
but the N3DS has a file transfer program build in, so you won't have to unscrew the back


----------



## andzalot55 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> if you want custom faceplates for n3ds xl, just print off your picture and tape it to the n3ds


 

There are clear covers from Japan that you can get. Just print a picture out and put it in the clear cover.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 25, 2015)

ground said:


> but the N3DS has a file transfer program build in, so you won't have to unscrew the back


So, it doesn't allow the NAND to write/read anything while you transfer?


----------



## nosignaldetected (Jan 25, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> So, it doesn't allow the NAND to write/read anything while you transfer?



What? It doesnt work like that. It turns the 3DS into a network attached storage device. I go onto the micro SD option on the N3DS system menu and my micro SD appears as an attached network drive on my Windows PC. You can transfer any kind of file back and forth, no limitations. And its fast.







You never have to remove the micro SD after putting it in.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 25, 2015)

nosignaldetected said:


> What? It doesnt work like that. It turns the 3DS into a network attached storage device. I go onto the micro SD option on the N3DS system menu and my micro SD appears as an attached network drive on my Windows PC. You can transfer any kind of file back and forth, no limitations. And its fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how it works, it acts like a NAS.
What I asked is while you are in "NAS mode", does the 3DS completely block access to the SD card, since it highly advises to not remove it while in use (Since it most likely reads and writes to the SD card while the system is powered on).


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

do you need a windows computer to use the microSD management tool? Can i use it with a apple computer

also i'm pretty sure garyopa won't post any news today cuz it's sunday


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> do you need a windows computer to use the microSD management tool? Can i use it with a apple computer
> 
> also i'm pretty sure garyopa won't post any news today cuz it's sunday


You need windows


----------



## nosignaldetected (Jan 25, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I know how it works, it acts like a NAS.
> What I asked is while you are in "NAS mode", does the 3DS completely block access to the SD card, since it highly advises to not remove it while in use (Since it most likely reads and writes to the SD card while the system is powered on).



I still do not get what you mean.

You click Micro SD Management in the 3DS menu. It boots into its own little system and It comes up with this screen:






The console then acts as a wireless storage device with the SD card as the target drive. 

No other applications seem to run whilst this function is running, including the update system. And its functionally the exact same as removing your SD card and using a USB reader.


----------



## Fatalanus (Jan 25, 2015)

So Gary doesn't appeared to you, guys?  It's surprising.


----------



## nosignaldetected (Jan 25, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> You need windows



I got it to work on Android through SMB sharing.


----------



## satel (Jan 25, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> So Gary doesn't appeared to you, guys?  It's surprising.


 

not yet we're still waiting.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 25, 2015)

nosignaldetected said:


> I still do not get what you mean.
> 
> You click Micro SD Management in the 3DS menu. It boots into its own little system and It comes up with this screen:
> 
> ...


I'm not asking *how* to do it.
I'm asking if the 3DS, while in the "NAS mode", does it act like the SD card is completely removed from the system and has absolutely no access to it?


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 25, 2015)

ground said:


> but the N3DS has a file transfer program build in, so you won't have to unscrew the back


 

Really sweet, that's awesome, I never knew that


----------



## ground (Jan 25, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Really sweet, that's awesome, I never knew that


I also discovered it by accident. I tried to install it on my normal 3ds emunand though, but that didt work (obviously)


----------



## bsellers293 (Jan 25, 2015)

The wireless transfer is handy, but of course, be cautious because it DOES require you to connect to the internet! Don't update that SYSNAND! You'll be ready for when GW support for N3DS comes out within a week or so.


----------



## nosignaldetected (Jan 25, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I'm not asking *how* to do it.
> I'm asking if the 3DS, while in the "NAS mode", does it act like the SD card is completely removed from the system and has absolutely no access to it?



How the hell am I supposed to know that? I don't know what the console is bloody doing whilst its in transfer mode. Its a dedicated app in the system menu, not something that can be suspended like a game or other app.

All I know is that once you quit NAS mode, it seems like the console reboots its memory, and takes a moment to boot back into the settings menu.


----------



## nosignaldetected (Jan 25, 2015)

bsellers293 said:


> The wireless transfer is handy, but of course, be cautious because it DOES require you to connect to the internet! Don't update that SYSNAND! You'll be ready for when GW support for N3DS comes out within a week or so.



Unplug the internet LAN cable from your router. Works fine. No risk of update and you can still use the network storage feature with your router/PC.

Plug it back in once youve transferred files and switched the N3DS wireless back off.


----------



## bsellers293 (Jan 25, 2015)

nosignaldetected said:


> Unplug the internet LAN cable from your router. Works fine.


 
For some reason I didn't think of that. Clever.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

Am i the only one who noticed "FBI Surveillance Van"


----------



## nosignaldetected (Jan 25, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Am i the only one who noticed "FBI Surveillance Van"



Thats the name I gave my router.

It used to be "*neighbours name* is a cunt" until he worked out it was me.


----------



## ucta (Jan 25, 2015)

still no news from gayropa ;(


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 25, 2015)

ucta said:


> still no news from gayropa ;(


Hes testing Gaytway Ultra 3.1 on n3ds


----------



## kheldar (Jan 25, 2015)

KEEP THE HYPE UP THOUGH!


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Hes testing Gaytway Ultra 3.1 on n3ds


Source?


----------



## ucta (Jan 25, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Hes testing Gaytway Ultra 3.1 on n3ds


 
stop making ppl sad telling a lie ;(


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 25, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Source?


 
My source refused to name his source. Ill look for another source.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> My source refused to name his source. Ill look for another source.


k


----------



## ucta (Jan 25, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> My source refused to name his source. Ill look for another source.


 
My body is ready if its true


----------



## Axido (Jan 25, 2015)

ucta said:


> My body is ready if its true
> View attachment 14915


 
I know some question Professor Oak would ask right now.


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jan 25, 2015)

the only problem is that transfer speeds really suck, like 2-3 megabytes/s so transfering a gig would take a lot of time


----------



## Swizard (Jan 25, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> My source refused to name his source. Ill look for another source.


 
Haha yea, we had the same lying useless info in the previous thread.


----------



## Axido (Jan 25, 2015)

Swizard said:


> Haha yea, we had the same lying useless info in the previous thread.


 
But what if this time it is real?


----------



## ucta (Jan 25, 2015)

Axido said:


> But what if this time it is real?


 
We all know what to do now


----------



## bytor (Jan 25, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> So Gary doesn't appeared to you, guys?  It's surprising.


 

I'm pretty sure that he said after Sunday a few days ago so we might not hear anything until Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## satel (Jan 25, 2015)

bytor said:


> I'm pretty sure that he said after Sunday a few days ago so we might not hear anything until Monday or Tuesday.


 

i'm pretty sure you are WRONG!

this is what he said yesterday:



> Dont worry I will post some news soon and not gw soon but my soon like tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Xenophy (Jan 25, 2015)

Just fricking wait guys  Meanwhile either buy QQ or wait for ULTIMATE GATEWAY... but dont forget to HaTe Sky!


----------



## ucta (Jan 25, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Just fricking wait guys  Meanwhile either buy QQ or wait for ULTIMATE GATEWAY... but dont forget to HaTe Sky!


 
why everyone so hyped about QQ rather then a sky? isnt QQ just a clone ?


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 25, 2015)

ucta said:


> why everyone so hyped about QQ rather then a sky? isnt QQ just a clone ?


I heard it's cheaper


----------



## viral777 (Jan 25, 2015)

ucta said:


> My body is ready if its true
> View attachment 14915


 
ew.


----------



## ucta (Jan 25, 2015)

gayropa is a lier after all -_- now we can trust no one


----------



## Xenophy (Jan 25, 2015)

viral777 said:


> ew.


 
that was exactly the same expression from me when I saw that! 



ucta said:


> why everyone so hyped about QQ rather then a sky? isnt QQ just a clone ?


 


viral777 said:


> ew.


 

Its not only cheaper. Its because its QQ ;D Do u need any more reason than its name already?



ucta said:


> gayropa is a lier after all -_- now we can trust no one


 

garyopa would be like online in 1 hour and 10 minutes again I guess


----------



## pedrobarca (Jan 25, 2015)

ucta said:


> gayropa is a lier after all -_- now we can trust no one


 
He's not a liar, he is just stupid. He says he has news "soon". And with soon he means today and not "gateway soon". The problem is that he gets his information from gateway and therefore he is not the one, who is in the position to define "soon", gateway is. Gateway probably promised him that they report today. Seems like they haven't.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

Since there's no hard mod for N3DS i wonder how GW is testing their stuff. maybe everytime they brick their new3ds, they order and wait for a  new one, that's why it's taking forever


----------



## omegart (Jan 25, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Since there's no hard mod for N3DS i wonder how GW is testing their stuff. maybe everytime they brick their new3ds, they order and wait for a new one, that's why it's taking forever


Just because there isn't a public hard mod it not mean that it don't exist.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

omegart said:


> Just because there isn't a public hard mod it not mean that it don't exist.


 
I hope GW's next news/update will just be a bunch of jpegs showing their hard mod, wouldn't that be funny


----------



## satel (Jan 25, 2015)

pedrobarca said:


> He's not a liar, he is just stupid. He says he has news "soon". And with soon he means today and not "gateway soon". The problem is that he gets his information from gateway and therefore he is not the one, who is in the position to define "soon", gateway is. Gateway probably promised him that they report today. Seems like they haven't.


 

i believe the person who can really tell us what's going on with the N3DS update is SonyUSA but he is just as bad as the Gateway team when it comes to COMMUNICATION.


----------



## omegart (Jan 25, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> I hope GW's next news/update will just be a bunch of jpegs showing their hard mod, wouldn't that be funny


what kind of answer is that? ._. you and someone other need to go play some flash games or reading some books while you're waiting, instead of coming here complaining with stupid sentence.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 25, 2015)

satel said:


> i believe the person who can really tell us what's going on with the N3DS update is SonyUSA but he is just as bad as the Gateway team when it comes to COMMUNICATION.


She*


----------



## omegart (Jan 25, 2015)

satel said:


> i believe the person who can really tell us what's going on with the N3DS update is SonyUSA but he is just as bad as the Gateway team when it comes to COMMUNICATION.


it's beacuse she is pregnant lol


----------



## satel (Jan 25, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> She*


 

oh i see,then she must be the one who does everything else for them aka video clips,reply to emails,make tutorials & update their website,she's a GW partner,garyopa is just the host.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 25, 2015)

satel said:


> oh i see,then she must be the one who does everything else for them aka video clips,reply to emails,make tutorials & update their website,she's a GW partner,garyopa is just the host.


red nails lady


----------



## satel (Jan 25, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> red nails lady


 

her last video was funny.


----------



## Random Joe (Jan 25, 2015)

bsellers293 said:


> You'll be ready for when GW support for N3DS comes out within a week or so.


 


week or so?  huh


So just around the corner?


----------



## bsellers293 (Jan 25, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> week or so? huh
> 
> 
> So just around the corner?


 
Yup. Just around the corner.


----------



## Fatalanus (Jan 25, 2015)

yes!!  The last girl with red nail video was absolutely hilarious!  One of the best trolls I've seen since a really long time! It was so fresh! 

it's soon.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

how do u know sonyusa is pregnant? r there pics of her


----------



## 2skies (Jan 25, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> how do u know sonyusa is pregnant? r there pics of her


 

Just feet pics circulating. You down?


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> how do u know sonyusa is pregnant? r there pics of her


----------



## ucta (Jan 25, 2015)

yaay still no news hype


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 25, 2015)

Funny how some people are considering to buy a Sky3DS when with the same money you could buy a used 3ds and enjoy the wait with Gateway :


----------



## ucta (Jan 25, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Funny how some people are considering to buy a Sky3DS when with the same money you could buy a used 3ds and enjoy the wait with Gateway :


 
but how am i supposed to enjoy my n3ds then ;( just by looking at it ?


----------



## congzing (Jan 25, 2015)

Why they want to we wait?
I guess the anwser is money


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 25, 2015)

ucta said:


> but how am i supposed to enjoy my n3ds then ;( just by looking at it ?


 
Buy/Play a retail game?


----------



## andzalot55 (Jan 25, 2015)

ucta said:


> but how am i supposed to enjoy my n3ds then ;( just by looking at it ?


 

Just admire the c-stick or templates.


----------



## RIX__MIX (Jan 25, 2015)

Still waiting I see.

*Goes back to my 3DS XL*


----------



## omegart (Jan 25, 2015)

there are also a lot of good ds games that you can find at low price that are really good.


----------



## satel (Jan 25, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Funny how some people are considering to buy a Sky3DS when with the same money you could buy a used 3ds and enjoy the wait with Gateway :


 
funny how some people want to play games on their already bought N3DS consoles let alone enjoy a properly working 3D effects !! why don't you just go burn the remaining brain cells you have playing with your beloved gateway instead ??


----------



## ground (Jan 25, 2015)

omegart said:


> there are also a lot of good ds games that you can find at low price that are really good.


yeah i just finished advance wars . somehow i didn't like it a few years ago but now it was pretty fun.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 25, 2015)

satel said:


> funny how some people want to play games on their already bought N3DS consoles let alone enjoy a properly working 3D effects !! why don't you just go burn the remaining brain cells you have playing with your beloved gateway instead ??


 
Very mature, how old are you again, 13? 14?  Id rather buy myself a used 3DS and use a premium featured flashcard then paying a single cent for a ticking bomb. Or better yet spend the money, buy 3 retail games and support the developers... But I guess its all about pirating, now is it? Kids...


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 25, 2015)

Just relax, listen to this, and go do something else.


----------



## satel (Jan 25, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Very mature, how old are you again, 13? 14?  Id rather buy myself a used 3DS and use a premium featured flashcard then paying for a ticking bomb. Or better yet spend the money, buy 3 retail games and support the developers... But I guess its all about pirating, now is it? Kids...


 

acting all grown up now mr brains, do you sleep with your premium gateway card & take a shower with it ? also the last thing i heard the gateway card is for piracy so what was that you said about piracy ? hypocrite ?? i have not in my life seen a fanboy for a flash card i guess i found one


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 25, 2015)

satel said:


> acting all grown up now mr brains, do you sleep with your premium gateway card & take a shower with it ? also the last thing i heard the gateway card is for piracy so what was that you said about piracy ? hypocrite ?? i have not in my life seen a fanboy for a flash card i guess i found one


 
So its piracy when I backup my games via the GW menu? This is a new one for me, I guess you learn a new thing everyday here on the temp. Like I said, kids...



MrJason005 said:


> Just relax, listen to *this,* *this* and go do something else.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

hey look this https://gbatemp.net/threads/this-real.379795/

since GW is proceeding so slowly, i won't be surprised if someone here figures out exploit for new3ds before gw does


----------



## FILM (Jan 26, 2015)

I've come close to buying a used 4.5 or lower 3DS so many times over the past month, MUST STAY STRONG AAAHH


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 26, 2015)

satel said:


> acting all grown up now mr brains, do you sleep with your premium gateway card & take a shower with it ? also the last thing i heard the gateway card is for piracy so what was that you said about piracy ? hypocrite ?? i have not in my life seen a fanboy for a flash card i guess i found one


It's not all about piracy tho. A lot of ppl here bought GW for more than one reason. I have a copy of cubic ninja that I enjoy using, so when I update to 9.4, I lose capabilities to run homebrew. EmuNAND allows me to be on the latest fw in emuNAND, while staying on 9.2 in sysNAND 

Some ppl are also into the idea of backing up their games, and converting them to .cia files. We can't to that with QQ, or through Nintendo. What do you want us to do?

QQ will offer .3ds rom support. that is a piracy machine. You don't even have the ability to dump games, saves or NAND. Let alone emuNAND. 

GW is the most dev friendly flash cart. The most legal one as well, since it's not all about piracy. 

VinsCool would be disappointed in you  


FILM said:


> I've come close to buying a used 4.5 or lower 3DS so many times over the past month, MUST STAY STRONG AAAHH


Stay strong brother.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 26, 2015)

2Hack said:


> QQ
> 
> Stay strong brother.


 
Ah, but QQ > Sky, yes?

Join us mang, help us cut the price further than USD70.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 26, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Ah, but QQ > Sky, yes?
> 
> Join us mang, help us cut the price further than USD70.


QQ is the one and only. Sky is just the imitator. Don't fall for their dirty traps and claims at being legit. They are just QQ carts, with sky stickers.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 26, 2015)

2Hack said:


> It's not all about piracy tho. A lot of ppl here bought GW for more than one reason. I have a copy of cubic ninja that I enjoy using, so when I update to 9.4, I lose capabilities to run homebrew. EmuNAND allows me to be on the latest fw in emuNAND, while staying on 9.2 in sysNAND
> 
> Some ppl are also into the idea of backing up their games, and converting them to .cia files. We can't to that with sky, or through Nintendo. What do you want us to do?
> 
> ...



You're forgetting one small detail: GW costs ~$70. I don't think many people would've paid that much just for the option to run legal homebrew and for conveniently backing up their legit game library. it just doesn't make sense economically.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 26, 2015)

2Hack said:


> QQ is the one and only. Sky is just the imitator. Don't fall for their dirty traps and claims at being legit. They are just QQ carts, with sky stickers.


 
You take that back. Sky3ds is the real one.. QQ is a fake. Dafuq is the matter with you?

Oh, you were just joking..


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 26, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> You're forgetting one small detail: GW costs ~$70. I don't think many people would've paid that much just for the option to run legal homebrew and foconveniently backing up their legit game library. it just doesn't make sense economically.


Ye it does, it's cheaper than buying a second console, and more convenient. It is also a kernel exploit, that isn't limited like ninjhax. Also backups, cia, and emuNAND


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 26, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> You take that back. Sky3ds is the real one.. QQ is a fake. Dafuq is the matter with you?
> 
> Oh, you were just joking..


I'm far from joking. Maybe Saturday really shook me, but no. SKY <<<QQ


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 26, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I'm far from joking. Maybe Saturday really shook me, but no. SKY <<<QQ


 
Canadians are bad with "humour". Im not surprised.


----------



## cearp (Jan 26, 2015)

Swizard said:


> I'm starting to doubt the support might ever come within the next couple months or even years. Perhaps they originally thought they could downgrade the N3DS. I severely dislike the lack of transparency on the whole situation from gateways side.


 
because you have to wait a few more weeks for n3ds support, hey, even 3 months, who knows - you start to worry about YEARS...??
i honestly feel lucky i do not get worried about the same things as most people in this thread, just thinking about gw day and night...


----------



## ec0917 (Jan 26, 2015)

2Hack said:


> It's not all about piracy tho. A lot of ppl here bought GW for more than one reason. I have a copy of cubic ninja that I enjoy using, so when I update to 9.4, I lose capabilities to run homebrew. EmuNAND allows me to be on the latest fw in emuNAND, while staying on 9.2 in sysNAND
> 
> Some ppl are also into the idea of backing up their games, and converting them to .cia files. We can't to that with QQ, or through Nintendo. What do you want us to do?
> 
> ...


 
I agree GW is the most dev friednly flash cart but can't agree GW is the most legal one. Aren't all the roms in the internet are made by GW (by users)?
Because sky3ds or QQ cannot dump games right?
Its like GW making and selling drugs and sky3ds just selling drugs. They both are bad in terms of piracy. (Good for me though)


----------



## Kugz (Jan 26, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Ye it does, it's cheaper than buying a second console, and more convenient. It is also a kernel exploit, that isn't limited like ninjhax. Also backups, cia, and emuNAND


 

... sure. Just like everyone who installed CFW on their PSP, bought R4 cards and used the Letterbomb exploit on the Wii's.

For every individual who justifies using a piracy card for some kind of pseudo-legal use, there's a thousand that take advantage of it's actual purpose. I'm a dirty pirate so i'm not fussed about it all but there's a very small user base which uses their Gateway for what you described.


----------



## Rizzorules (Jan 26, 2015)

ec0917 said:


> Aren't all the roms in the internet are made by GW (by users)?


Nope, there have been 3ds roms since before Gateway implemented dump feature


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 26, 2015)

cearp said:


> because you have to wait a few more weeks for n3ds support, hey, even 3 months, who knows - you start to worry about YEARS...??
> i honestly feel lucky i do not get worried about the same things as most people in this thread, just thinking about gw day and night...


 

I think i'm the only one who thinks about GW day and night and has still not lost hope!
The train is coming my friends, you CANNOT lose faith in Gateway; We must smite those that do not believe for this is the ERA OF GATEWAY!!!


----------



## Kylecito (Jan 26, 2015)

ARE YOU GUYS ENJOYING YOUR GOT2WAIT 3DAMNSUMMERS? BECAUSE I SURE FUCKING AM NOT


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 26, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> Nope, there have been 3ds roms since before Gateway implemented dump feature


Wait.....then how did they dump them????


----------



## Rizzorules (Jan 26, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Wait.....then how did they dump them????


 
No one knows


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 26, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Wait.....then how did they dump them????


 

He's correct. 3DS roms were being dumped even before any real cards were present, I recall as I use to be on newsgroups and would see dumps.


----------



## Helper (Jan 26, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Wait.....then how did they dump them????


I believe I remember seeing a photo of "dumping hardware" when the first 3DS ROM release went public; and there was an FPGA development board in the photo.

I'd _imagine_ just dumping a 3DS card wouldn't be *too* difficult--particularly if you had the right hardware. I'd probably start by connecting a logic analyzer between the 3DS and a game card and analyzing the intercept logs. Electrically, it can't be too exotic. I'd assume the real difficulty would be at the protocol level; that's where the logic analyzer becomes useful.

Of course, I could be imagining all of this, and even if I'm not, the "dumping hardware photo" could have been fake.

It's easier to just say "magic!"

EDIT: look a few posts down here: https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-first-3ds-rom-is-released.295843/page-3

There's an Altera FPGA development board, a logic analyzer, and a homemade PCB board to help intercept signals to and from the 3DS game card. Although there's also a DS lite; maybe the photo shows their actual dumping setup (or part of the research setup that led to their dumping solution), maybe it's "fake". Dunno.

EDIT2: This is offtopic, but isn't the topic of this thread sort of "offtopic"? It's interesting to read so many posts bemoaning the early death of the 3DS. They were right, though. After June 5th, 2011, not a single decent game was ever released for the 3DS. Right...?


----------



## jscjml (Jan 26, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Yup. Wears too much makeup for my tastes, but to each their own.


 
shes pretty ugly if you ask me.

got better ones to stare at Stateside.


----------



## boomie0123 (Jan 26, 2015)

2skies said:


> Word. I knew a girl once who wore so much makeup it was as if she was preparing to perform on stage in a play every day...she had like, a makeup neckline that was a shade darker than her natural skin tone and _*snaps back into topical reality*_ OMAGOD WHERE'S GATEWAY UPDATES?


 

YEAH! WHERE'S GARYOPA WITH OUR UPDATE?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 26, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> YEAH! WHERE'S GARYOPA WITH OUR UPDATE?


 
oh yeah wasn't he gonna post news or something today


----------



## jscjml (Jan 26, 2015)

we're so bored that were trashing a woman in an avatar LOL.

GATEWAY, PLEASE SAVE US ALL


----------



## Veign06 (Jan 26, 2015)

Lol still waiting patiently but looking at this nice white N3DS everyday with nothing to do on it is frustrating haha. I thought about pulling the trigger on a sky3ds but havent yet. Though for reference, since sky acts like an actual game cart...how do saves and such work? I have a legit 3DS and gateway 3DS, I am interested to know if the sky3ds works completely like retail carts as far as saves, data management, etc or does it save on the card thats in the sky3ds? Sorry, just kinda curious at this point. If it saves on the cart, could a sky3ds be used on my legit 3DS that I use for eshop downloads, retail carts, etc without having to do anything special? I might get one if I can just plug and play with it on any system without having to worry about internet connections, erasing stuff in data management, and any of the other stuff that goes along with gateway.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 26, 2015)

Veign06 said:


> Lol still waiting patiently but looking at this nice white N3DS everyday with nothing to do on it is frustrating haha. I thought about pulling the trigger on a sky3ds but havent yet. Though for reference, since sky acts like an actual game cart...how do saves and such work? I have a legit 3DS and gateway 3DS, I am interested to know if the sky3ds works completely like retail carts as far as saves, data management, etc or does it save on the card thats in the sky3ds? Sorry, just kinda curious at this point. If it saves on the cart, could a sky3ds be used on my legit 3DS that I use for eshop downloads, retail carts, etc without having to do anything special? I might get one if I can just plug and play with it on any system without having to worry about internet connections, erasing stuff in data management, and any of the other stuff that goes along with gateway.


 
Yeah.. you can download the updates from eShop.. Saves the same afaik.

The thing about the saves... if you want to back up a game. If you want to back up a game like mario kart.. you can back it up, delete it from your list, and then save it back, provided you put it back on the same SD card, and the SD card was NOT formatted afterwards...

If its a game like Tomodachi Life and Pokemon, you can save, back up the game, and the game takes the save anywhere.. its a NAND save I believe its called.. you can back it up and write that specific rom that was backed up onto any SD card and it will retain the save.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 26, 2015)

lolboy said:


>


 

Yeah, and they have a video of some features working on the N3DSLL. Whats your point? Oh wait you don't know what the real issue is, so sorry that you haven't caught up.


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 26, 2015)

Despite the fact that my pic says "I'd grep that" I'm not too into her personally 

Although, back on the gateway subject; I'mma look at that youtube video of gateway running on n3ds in the meantime


----------



## 2skies (Jan 26, 2015)

11pm EST and Garyopa's "I'll update at the latest today" is looking pretty slim.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 26, 2015)

SOON(tm)


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 26, 2015)

The update not coming out tonight is as surprising as Roman Reigns just winning the Rumble.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 26, 2015)

2skies said:


> 11pm EST and Garyopa's "I'll update at the latest today" is looking pretty slim.


 

I like you guys hold one person accountable.....LOL ROFLMAO


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 26, 2015)

Kylecito said:


> ARE YOU GUYS ENJOYING YOUR GOT2WAIT 3DAMNSUMMERS? BECAUSE I SURE FUCKING AM NOT


 

YES I AM!!!! YES!!! I!!!! AM!!!


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 26, 2015)

Have one pre-ordered from GameStop and one from Best Buy.  Was planning on trading in the 3DS for the $100 at GS, but starting to get a bit concerned at the moment.  Really do not want to be stuck with a GW I can't use and have to go buy 2 lesser carts.  

In one sense it is good GW is keeping mumm for the moment, keeps N guessing.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes bro, her face was like that fat woman in Mulan, when she was trying to teach how to be a woman so she can be wed off, Mulan spilled tea on her to put out the fire and her makeup got but ugly.


----------



## wbsddgg (Jan 26, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> The update not coming out tonight is as surprising as Roman Reigns just winning the Rumble.


 catch a Roman hater !!! Someone can help me ? XD

here comes my question, in  ur reply "SOON(tm)", what the tm is ?

tm is a spoken dirty langue in Chinese like "fark his motha "


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 26, 2015)

trademark


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 26, 2015)

wbsddgg said:


> catch a Roman hater !!! Someone can help me ? XD
> 
> here comes my question, in  ur reply "SOON(tm)", what the tm is ?
> 
> tm is a spoken dirty langue in Chinese like "fark his motha "


He did it wrong.

soon™


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 26, 2015)

Thoon.


----------



## zwang1208 (Jan 26, 2015)

Ladies and gentlemen, as they say.. a picture speaks a thousand words! That must mean a video speaks a few million words, right? Without further ado, today we show you Gateway 3DS working on the New Nintendo 3DS.

FFFFFFFFFFFF*K this video!!!! I got a JP New 3DS and two NA MM3D New 3DS XL!!!


----------



## zwang1208 (Jan 26, 2015)

From this video, we can see they turn WIFI off. Maybe it's the problem they are trying to solve.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2015)

I had a good read.


----------



## viral777 (Jan 26, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Yes bro, her face was like that fat woman in Mulan, when she was trying to teach how to be a woman so she can be wed off, Mulan spilled tea on her to put out the fire and her makeup got but ugly.


 
wow 10/10 post. made me laugh.


----------



## boomie0123 (Jan 26, 2015)

And just like that, garyopa let us down.


----------



## ucta (Jan 26, 2015)

i guess we will hear from gayropa today, and i pray that it will be smth about n3ds ;(


----------



## dustmite (Jan 26, 2015)

some day there will be an end to all this. I hope this week we can finally 
use what we bought.


----------



## ucta (Jan 26, 2015)

dustmite said:


> some day there will be an end to all this. I hope this week we can finally
> use what we bought.


 
crossing my fingers


----------



## wbsddgg (Jan 26, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> He did it wrong.
> 
> soon™


 may be soon™  is GW's logo  ??

gigger


----------



## mc-kiler (Jan 26, 2015)

There is something that bothers me and might also be interesting for us n3ds user

The c stick calibration function in the setting is nowhere to be Seen 
I am on fw 9.0 and wonder whether emunand will be able to get that Function
In the noob section nobody answered me yet so maybe here
The calibration function is in 9.4 i think


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 26, 2015)

mc-kiler said:


> There is something that bothers me and might also be interesting for us n3ds user
> 
> The c stick calibration function in the setting is nowhere to be Seen
> I am on fw 9.0 and wonder whether emunand will be able to get that Function
> ...


Nope. Got it here on 8.1. Try searching every section. It should be hidden somewhere.


----------



## mc-kiler (Jan 26, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Nope. Got it here on 8.1. Try searching every section. It should be hidden somewhere.


Oh OK
I will check later today


----------



## s-arash (Jan 26, 2015)

if there were any proof that sky3ds is unblockable or its upgradable like dstwo , i had bought sky3ds already
but it seems its not upgradable and there are fears that nintendo blocks sky3ds on next firmware

gateway support is next to shit


----------



## ucta (Jan 26, 2015)

s-arash said:


> if there were any proof that sky3ds is unblockable or its upgradable like dstwo , i had bought sky3ds already
> but it seems its not upgradable and there are fears that nintendo blocks sky3ds on next firmware
> 
> gateway support is next to shit


 
Same here, will wait till next fw update and will see if sky can still support it. If it does im bought ;P


----------



## ucta (Jan 26, 2015)

Still no news ?


----------



## omegart (Jan 26, 2015)

ucta said:


> Still no news ?


do you see any new post? the last one was yours. go watch some tv.


----------



## ucta (Jan 26, 2015)

omegart said:


> do you see any new post? the last one was yours. go watch some tv.


 
sorry, will ask you next time what shall i do


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 26, 2015)

I am almost done with Yakuza 3 and still no update??? Dang... I guess even garyopa can't be trusted.


----------



## Fatalanus (Jan 26, 2015)

Ah ah you can"t even trust government. And you choose to trust in hack company?


----------



## congzing (Jan 26, 2015)

F......ck of gw.....


----------



## ucta (Jan 26, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> Ah ah you can"t even trust government. And you choose to trust in hack company?


 
*EVEN* goverment? Really? it will be the last thing i would have trust in...


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 26, 2015)

s-arash said:


> if there were any proof that sky3ds is unblockable or its upgradable like dstwo , i had bought sky3ds already
> but it seems its not upgradable and there are fears that nintendo blocks sky3ds on next firmware
> 
> *gateway support is shit*


 
Fixed


----------



## innercy (Jan 26, 2015)

received my black n3ds. now another waiting game - phase 2...T_T


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 26, 2015)

People really need to find something to do until the release, at least give gw until the 13th before going on about how GW sucks. Some of us don't even have our N3DSs yet. Nintendo seems to be sucking a bit more with releases if you ask me....


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 26, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> People really need to find something to do until the release, at least give gw until the 13th before going on about how GW sucks. Some of us don't even have our N3DSs yet. Nintendo seems to be sucking a bit more with releases if you ask me....


 

Yup Im thinking the same thing, Or better yet, instead of spending $90 on a Sky3DS you can easily buy a regular 3DS and when the update hits you can just transfer the emunand.bin to the new 3ds if it works.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 26, 2015)

The latest news is that since we have a bunch of noobs blaming one person for not delivering on the news GW will not be releasing the update until 3 months after chinese new yr.  It was suppose to be 2 months after chinese new yr but we had put it to a vote and said fuck them noobs.

















/[email protected]@$m


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 26, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Yup Im thinking the same thing, Or better yet, instead of spending $90 on a Sky3DS you can easily buy a regular 3DS and when the update hits you can just transfer the emunand.bin to the new 3ds if it works.


I only check the forums around once a day now just to see if there is any news on the N3DS/GW. There's no point, for a lot of us who preordered a N3DS it doesn't really matter cause even if GW releases we are will waiting on Nintendo.

Here's an idea, how about everyone that is complaining go and spend 20-30 bucks and get Final Fantasy XIV. Time goes by so fast in it that you will be so busy in it that you forget about the GW release.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 26, 2015)

Better yet, Fantasy Life.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 26, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Better yet, Fantasy Life.


ANYTHING, just stop banging your head against the wall with the GW release. It will come, doesn't need to until everyone has there hands on there N3DS anyways...


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 26, 2015)

I check forums to laugh at the latest whining. Afterwards I go watch top shot.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 26, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I check forums to laugh at the latest whining. Afterwards I go watch top shot.



Interesting life you must be  living then


----------



## lolboy (Jan 26, 2015)

Gateway y u no release!


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 26, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Interesting life you must be living then


 

Yes, OPS infrastructure admin by day, noob beater by afternoon, 3ds player by night, snacking by midnight


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 26, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Gateway y u no release!


 

GW does not respond to forum posts, go find them on IRC.


----------



## koziakauzu (Jan 26, 2015)

Playing nds games on the n3ds is nice too (unless you only rely on the r4 &  co), enjoying chrono trigger at the moment...
Anyway tomorrow I'll get my sky3ds, and on 13th I'll decide which card to resell. 
Don't forget that CNY is coming, if nothing is out by the us/EUR release date, well we will have to wait maybe 1 more month after that just to expect them to resume their work...


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 26, 2015)

wbsddgg said:


> catch a Roman hater !!! Someone can help me ? XD
> 
> here comes my question, in ur reply "SOON(tm)", what the tm is ?
> 
> tm is a spoken dirty langue in Chinese like "fark his motha "


 
Im not a Reigns hater.. Im a Reigns winning the rumble hater


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 26, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> CNY is coming


 
The time where kids grow happy as they get more money to spend, and where married people weep at the major loss of dosh.
Well, the kids being happy part I'm pretty sure about anyway.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 26, 2015)

CNY=?


----------



## iViperz (Jan 26, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> CNY=?


 
Chinese New Year


----------



## Random Joe (Jan 26, 2015)

Is there any comfirmation that a beta tester has got the gateway working on n3ds yet ?


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 26, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Is there any comfirmation that a beta tester has got the gateway working on n3ds yet ?


 
If the guide that came out before the 3.0 beta made by sonyusa is to be believed then yes.


And come on guys last time garyopa said his 48 hr thing it ended up being like what 24 hrs later and we had an update? maybe he enjoys watching us flip out for a day and then hell post the news.... which is more than likely "beta tests with n3ds consoles are going good! n3ds support will be here soon please be patient!"


----------



## omegart (Jan 26, 2015)

lemanuel on maxconsole:


> Gary said he would post some news and he did. He never said the news would be about GW xD
> 
> Anyway guys.. how are you all doing?


 

are they trolling us? -.-


----------



## aofelix (Jan 26, 2015)

don't get a sky3ds. 

instead get a PS Vita + persona 4 golden. enjoy that until GW releases.


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 26, 2015)

Nah lemanuel isnt kept in the loop like gary is. hes just trying to be funny


----------



## omegart (Jan 26, 2015)

hope so


----------



## DarkKaine (Jan 26, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Is there any comfirmation that a beta tester has got the gateway working on n3ds yet ?


 
*checks inbox*

Nope, not yet. I'm not sure if they'll even do a beta for the N3DS support.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 26, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Yes, OPS infrastructure admin by day, noob beater by afternoon, 3ds player by night, snacking by midnight


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 26, 2015)

lolboy said:


>


 
Says one of the whiners that I laugh at all day.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 26, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> GW does not respond to forum posts, go find them on IRC.



Thank you sir for the advise no one asked for


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 26, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Thank you sir for the advise no one asked for


 

Your welcome to the whiner who keeps complaining about the same thing day in day out


----------



## lolboy (Jan 26, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Says one of the whiners that I laugh at all day.



Says the guy that has interesting life. Do u even own n3ds? I doubt you own one.


----------



## lytro (Jan 26, 2015)

My mom bought my 3DS


----------



## cherryduck (Jan 26, 2015)

Ladies, put down your handbags please.


----------



## Swizard (Jan 26, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Says the guy that has interesting life. Do u even own n3ds? I doubt you own one.


 
All that guy do is troll, and I believe mods have given up on moderating this topic. Shame we have no real place to vent our frustration about GW's lack of communication without kids like him ruining our party.


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 26, 2015)

I am thinking since N3DS will have a completely different code/exploit to launch gateway and with all the "hard work" they're pouring into it, it doesn't make sense that they will release a firmware for it when not much people have it yet.

Business wise, it doesn't compute.

I know that people have been saying that it doesn't matter whether Gateway release the firmware before or after N3DS launch since the exploit after 9.2 has been patched anyway and Nintendo doesn't have the time to update the the N3DS to be released if they are still on 9.2. These are just the number of reasons I can think of why Gateway is delaying the N3DS firmware:

1. The firmware has been actually done, the possibility of Mii being messed up by the exploit is just an alibi... they are really planning to release it soon but something else came into the picture. They didn't expect Nintendo to announce that they will be releasing the N3DS this soon to the American/European market. This would mean more sales for them if it does work therefore Gateway is doing the wait and see attitude because:
a.) They want to personally test out the consoles first
b.) Anything can still happen between now and the launch date. What if Nintendo decided to delay the launch and upgrade those firmwares just for being pissed off that there's already a working hack before the launch date for N3DS?
If I were Gateway... I would have probably wait and see too.

2. They are stabilizing the support for current 3DS first, especially with Chinese New Year coming and recent reports about Chinese consoles getting bricked. Its bad publicity for them. They don't want to hear another report that Gateway has been able to brick a 3DS. (I know this issue has been fixed but as I said they're stabilizing it so those things wont happen again)

3. They have come into an unexpected roadblock, the exploit messing up the Mii is bad that they have to rework what they have done.

4. They have come into an unexpected roadblock and completely abandon us N3DS users.


Now which is which


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 26, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Says the guy that has interesting life. Do u even own n3ds? I doubt you own one.


 



Swizard said:


> All that guy do is troll, and I believe mods have given up on moderating this topic. Shame we have no real place to vent our frustration about GW's lack of communication without kids like him ruining our party.


 

I have no need to troll, and I already made it clear when and where I'll be getting my n3ds, I even link to a store that had it.  If you missed it thats your issue. The one's who are trolling are you whiners. Finding reasons to whine about a team trying to improve on there product, rushing for a release. How idiotic can you be.


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 26, 2015)

The tension is high like this we must look up to the Sky and pray for gateway

Sky3DS: "You called?"
Miles: "Huh....No I was referring to the Sky and the actual Gateway"
Sky3DS: "Oh...I see"
Sky3DS: "Well, while you New 3ds is collecting dust wanna play me?"
Miles: " *Snort* Dude no, I mean I've got better things to do"
Sky3DS: "You've been waiting for months on that flash cart"
Miles: "YO! It's not just any old flash cart ok, it's the Gateway, It's gonna revolutionize Homebrew gaming you wait and see, it'll be worth the wait"
Sky3DS: "More like it'll take till 2020 to get the latest exploit"
Miles: "Sky shut up man, If you want people to actually use you, try providing something unique ok, talk to me then"
QQ3DS: "He's kinda gotta a point bro, ditch the GateWait"
Miles: "OMFG QQ, NO ONE FUCKING LIKES YOU, You're like OMG I'M THIS REALLY COOL CLONE OF A CARD THAT NO ONE CARES ABOUT AND I HAVE 
AN EXTRA CARD ON ME FOR DS GAMES...... SHUT UP MAN, ALL YOU'D BE GOOD FOR IS A FUCKING NIGHT LIGHT WITH THAT BRIGHT BLUE LIGHT YOU FUCKING SHITTY CART,
YOU'RE LIKE THE UNPOPULAR KID IN THE PLAYGROUND WHO'S LIKE HEY EVERYONE LOOK AT ME, I'M SPECIAL.....BUT YOU'RE NOT, AND WHY ARE YOU CALLED QQ3DS ANYWAY?
IS IT CUS YOU CRY ALL THE TIME? WELL GO CRY TO MOMMY THEN! 

QQ3DS: *Cries*
SKY3DS: ...


(The above comment is a joke and is not intended to offend any owner of the Gateway, Sky3ds or that other clone card thingy wtever.....,
I am a fan of all cards and hope they all entertain the 3DS community with their great functionality

P.S: Above post inspired by Game Grumps


P.P.S: #GateWait  )


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 26, 2015)

I like to believe it... but why is my heart saying it fake... WWWHHHHYYY??? 

P.S. honestly looks photoshopped...bad quality at the bottom screen but pretty ok at the top?


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm also one of Gateways secret beta testers and the N3DS support works quite well so far as you can see in this photo which is definitely not a shitty screencap from Gateways video:


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 26, 2015)

Come on you took a screenshot from the video you trooly


----------



## DarkKaine (Jan 26, 2015)

no_name_gw said:


> Gateway told me not to tell you this, but the N3DS support will most likely be ready by the end of the week. I'm one of their beta testers and I can tell you that the new firmware is stable and runs like a charm. However since the gateway guys are sometimes a bit overcareful (who would blame them after the bricking fiasko) they still don't want to announce it. They still let us test it over and over. And since I'm tired of reading threads like this and since I'm tired of all the whining, I shout out the news here: You will be all playing gateway on your new 3DS on the weekend!
> 
> And because most of you will call me a liar here's a pic:
> 
> ...


 



Spoiler










 
Nice try, tho  Thought it may have been real for 2 seconds, but the game list gave it away.


----------



## milanfan2 (Jan 26, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Better yet, Fantasy Life.


 
Exactly what I did. End of Dec to the start of Jan I was refreshing these forums every 5 seconds. The day the update came out for the original 3ds' I headed out and bought myself fantasy life. Still keeping me occupied and I only read these forums once a day now 
I'm happy to wait if it means a polished product


----------



## ubergeek77 (Jan 26, 2015)

inb4 Bortz comes in and nukes the heck out of this thread


----------



## armarni (Jan 26, 2015)

From garyopa on the 'other' forum just now:

I know everyone is on their edge of their seat, waiting for news, but nothing yet, team been very quiet.

Also quiet here also for me, as its long weekend, so just relaxing and getting other things done around the house.

As soon as I hear anything it will be posted here, but from looks of it so far nothing today, but is still early the last few releases have come in the early evening hours here, and its only 1pm here right now.


----------



## Swizard (Jan 26, 2015)

_eyCaRambA_ said:


> I'm also one of Gateways secret beta testers and the N3DS support works quite well so far as you can see in this photo which is definitely not a shitty screencap from Gateways video:


 
So, care to make some more elaborate proof? It would help our mood quite a bit in here!


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 26, 2015)

Swizard said:


> So, care to make some more elaborate proof? It would help our mood quite a bit in here!


 
He was joshing.


----------



## satel (Jan 26, 2015)

armarni said:


> From garyopa on the 'other' forum just now:
> 
> I know everyone is on their edge of their seat, waiting for news, but nothing yet, team been very quiet.
> 
> ...


 

why did he say he will have news by sunday at the latest ?? please guys stop quoting garyopa or following him for n3ds news. i know i wont be.


----------



## Swizard (Jan 26, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> He was joshing.


 
Welp, shame I didn't see that coming


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 26, 2015)

What's weird is when Gary said that he'd have an update for us soon and then he said not gw's soon But his soon like by tomorrow.  Why would he say not gw's soon if he's waiting for info from them lmao. Unless they told him not to say what he already knows without their go ahead...


----------



## Swizard (Jan 26, 2015)

satel said:


> why did he say he will have news by sunday at the latest ?? please guys stop quoting garyopa or following him for n3ds news. i know i wont be.


 
Well he is our only real reliable source of info, even if he lies every now and then. He's the only one with an actual connection to gateway.



codychaosx said:


> What's weird is when Gary said that he'd have an update for us soon and then he said not gw's soon But his soon like by tomorrow. Why would he say not gw's soon if he's waiting for info from them lmao. Unless they told him not to say what he already knows without their go ahead...


Well he probably heard some actual commentary from the GW team saying it was actually soon. So far he hardly told a deliberate lie. (at least as far as I know )


----------



## mc-kiler (Jan 26, 2015)

Nope still cant find the c stick calibration Option anywhere


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 26, 2015)

satel said:


> why did he say he will have news by sunday at the latest ?? please guys stop quoting garyopa or following him for n3ds news. i know i wont be.


 

Maybe because thats when he usually hear's something? LOL oh brother...............


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi guys, its the qq3ds plan still on? Im tempted to buy a sky3ds to finally end the endless suffering right now


----------



## Malala (Jan 26, 2015)

Swizard said:


> Well he is our only real reliable source of info, even if he lies every now and then. He's the only one with an actual connection to gateway.
> 
> 
> Well he probably heard some actual commentary from the GW team saying it was actually soon. So far he hardly told a deliberate lie. (at least as far as I know )



"reliable"


----------



## Swizard (Jan 26, 2015)

Malala said:


> "reliable"


 
At least his source is the actual gateway team, unlike all these other 'I cant name my source' kind of bull.


----------



## AnkitC (Jan 26, 2015)

SonyUSA Just in case you're lurking around here as well. Is the 2 Weeks before US launch release date just a Pure guess work or is it a hint?

In case it's a hint, Tempers just get hyped. Because the probable release date would be just 3-4 days away.


----------



## satel (Jan 26, 2015)

*SonyUSA* just posted this: 




> I don't think the delayed release has anything to do with GW waiting so that Nintendo can't "block" emunand. In -most- cases when Nintendo releases a new firmware, the files are changed enough so that the locations of the patches that need to be made are different which crashes the loader. It's not that Nintendo actively seeks to stop GW with every firmware, it just naturally does it when the code changes. Whether GW releases now or later, Nintendo will or won't release a FW that tries to block it, so it doesn't really matter on that front.
> 
> My best guess is they are waiting until they can get their hands on a US N3DS so they can find the proper permissions to patch and release everything all at once so there aren't a bunch of different GW firmwares running around causing confusion. If I had to put money down, *I would expect release no less than 2 weeks before launch (about the time when they may feasibly be able to get their hands on a non-ambassador US N3DS and create the proper **Launcher.dat** for it)*.


----------



## satel (Jan 26, 2015)

AnkitC said:


> SonyUSA Just in case you're lurking around here as well. Is the 2 Weeks before US launch release date just a Pure guess work or is it a hint?
> 
> In case it's a hint, Tempers just get hyped. Because the probable release date would be just 3-4 days away.


 

this weekend !


----------



## FILM (Jan 26, 2015)

Speculative time estimate HOIYPE


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 26, 2015)

satel said:


> this weekend !


 


Wait where's all this weekend hype coming from , you sure there's something like n3ds news coming then???

I don't wanna get hyped for something that won't appear (that aint gateway )


----------



## omegart (Jan 26, 2015)

satel said:


> this weekend !


let's hope! ç_ç


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 26, 2015)

From SonyUSA on MaxConsole:

I don't think the delayed release has anything to do with GW waiting so that Nintendo can't "block" emunand. In -most- cases when Nintendo releases a new firmware, the files are changed enough so that the locations of the patches that need to be made are different which crashes the loader. It's not that Nintendo actively seeks to stop GW with every firmware, it just naturally does it when the code changes. Whether GW releases now or later, Nintendo will or won't release a FW that tries to block it, so it doesn't really matter on that front.

My best guess is they are waiting until they can get their hands on a US N3DS so they can find the proper permissions to patch and release everything all at once so there aren't a bunch of different GW firmwares running around causing confusion. If I had to put money down, I would expect release no less than 2 weeks before launch (about the time when they may feasibly be able to get their hands on a non-ambassador US N3DS and create the proper Launcher.dat for it).


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 26, 2015)

How is GW going to get their hands on a non-Ambassador US N3DS two weeks before launch?  I am sure their tentacles reach far, but that assumes a lot.


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 26, 2015)

Dunno just have to wait, and today came my AUS N3DS XL and is Perfect


----------



## omegart (Jan 26, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> How is GW going to get their hands on a non-Ambassador US N3DS two weeks before launch? I am sure their tentacles reach far, but that assumes a lot.


maybe nintendo have already started to send console lot overseas to avoid any possible delay, if gw have some contact at gamestop and they can get a copy of the console earliermaybe nintendo already started to send console lot overseas to avoid any possible delay, if gw have some contact at gamestop they can get a copy of the console earlier


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Jan 26, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> How is GW going to get their hands on a non-Ambassador US N3DS two weeks before launch? I am sure their tentacles reach far, but that assumes a lot.


Haven't several outlets and "personalties" already received american consoles? I don't think it's too far off that they are in contact with somebody who already got one.


----------



## ucta (Jan 26, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> Dunno just have to wait, and today came my AUS N3DS XL and is Perfect


would be funny if GW just made fake n3ds video just to push sales...


----------



## omegart (Jan 26, 2015)

ucta said:


> would be funny if GW just made fake n3ds video just to push sales...


aren't you supposed to ask me before posting here? 
just joking


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 26, 2015)

ucta said:


> would be funny if GW just made fake n3ds video just to push sales...


I wouldn't put it past them, but funny? no.


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 26, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> I wouldn't put it past them, but funny? no.


 

And then a day later the legit thing comes out, everyones head would spin


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 26, 2015)

I had a feeling GW was waiting for US N3DS release... fortunately my spring break is around mid February, so maybe i can spend my spring break  playing n3ds alone in my corner

and to all the GW fanboys who dissed me before because i said GW was waiting for us n3ds, i told you so!!!


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> I had a feeling GW was waiting for US N3DS release... fortunately my spring break is around mid February, so maybe i can spend my spring break playing n3ds alone in my corner
> 
> and to all the GW fanboys who dissed me before because i said GW was waiting for us n3ds, i told you so!!!


Even if they do release around EU/US N3DS release, that says nothing if that was really the cause.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jan 26, 2015)

ucta said:


> would be funny if GW just made fake n3ds video just to push sales...


 
That doesn't make sense. They don't have a history of faking things. Plus the 3.0 update turned out to be real because we are all using that now. So why would they fake N3DS support too? The N3DS has slightly different hardware/software then the original 3DS, so there would be a legitimate reason why N3DS support wasn't ready yet when they released Ultra 3.0.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 26, 2015)

Apache Thunder said:


> That doesn't make sense. They don't have a history of faking things. Plus the 3.0 update turned out to be real because we are all using that now. So why would they fake N3DS support too?


Don't mind him there's literally at least one person who gets paranoid enough to make these kind of accusations every time something like this happens. They have a lot on their hands and they are probably working so hard to actually make the new emunand work with no hitches. There's also the current beta so there's that. It'll be out before the 13th I'm sure of it!


----------



## Axido (Jan 26, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Don't mind him there's literally at least one person who gets paranoid enough to make these kind of accusations every time something like this happens. They have a lot on their hands and they are probably working so hard to actually make the new emunand work with no hitches. There's also the current beta so there's that. It'll be out before the 13th I'm sure of it!


 
I'll quote you on that.


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 26, 2015)

It's just speculation, not a hint or anything 

Edit: BTW I'm not pregnant


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 26, 2015)

off topic: I didn't GW sells the red card by itself. It seems a bit pricey but it comes with a 32gb mSD


----------



## Malala (Jan 26, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Don't mind him there's literally at least one person who gets paranoid enough to make these kind of accusations every time something like this happens. They have a lot on their hands and they are probably working so hard to actually make the new emunand work with no hitches. There's also the current beta so there's that. It'll be out before the 13th I'm sure of it!



Sure of it? Like all those people who were sure it would come out late december? Or on christmas? Or any single day after that? There's been literally no news at all about n3ds support since the release was supposedly "around the corner"/"in a few days" *a month ago*. Back then I trusted them to deliver. Now? Even if they were to release today, I would still look back at this and see it for the clusterfuck it is. And in so doing never base my purchases or recommendations based on their announcements ever again.
From now on it's put up or shut up.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 26, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Don't mind him there's literally at least one person who gets paranoid enough to make these kind of accusations every time something like this happens. They have a lot on their hands and they are probably working so hard to actually make the new emunand work with no hitches. There's also the current beta so there's that. It'll be out before the 13th I'm sure of it!


 

I laugh every time that dumb ass post's something. So sad really HAHAHA.


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 26, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> It's just speculation, not a hint or anything
> 
> Edit: BTW I'm not pregnant


That's speculation.  How do you know for sure?


----------



## Multiboy2k (Jan 26, 2015)

Malala said:


> Sure of it? Like all those people who were sure it would come out late december? Or on christmas? Or any single day after that? There's been literally no news at all about n3ds support since the release was supposedly "around the corner"/"in a few days" *a month ago*. Back then I trusted them to deliver. Now? Even if they were to release today, I would still look back at this and see it for the clusterfuck it is. And in so doing never base my purchases or recommendations based on their announcements ever again.
> From now on it's put up or shut up.


TRUTH. period.


----------



## FR0ZN (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 26, 2015)

Malala said:


> Sure of it? Like all those people who were sure it would come out late december? Or on christmas? Or any single day after that? There's been literally no news at all about n3ds support since the release was supposedly "around the corner"/"in a few days" *a month ago*. Back then I trusted them to deliver. Now? Even if they were to release today, I would still look back at this and see it for the clusterfuck it is. And in so doing never base my purchases or recommendations based on their announcements ever again.
> From now on it's put up or shut up.


I am 100% sure. And if by any means you feel confident do try and release the update til then, if not do something else til the release and stop whining or buy yourself a bye3ds - whichever rocks your boat


----------



## Mrbaghead (Jan 26, 2015)

This thread has turned into a huge catastrophe. Atleast in the 1,200 page thread there were users who contributed to discussion. Now? There is one member who posts largely in this thread who just states hate to Gateway. This thread should be used to discuss all and any information about the n3DS being released. There is no news being posted in this thread and it's just circlejerking all the way, from a certain user who got banned from the other mentioned thread because of his horrendous posts. I won't witch hunt and state their name, but they aren't the only one.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 26, 2015)

Just got back from lamestop they have the new 3ds on display with a MM demo running
But you can't exit to the home screen to check the FW version maybe someone here knows a trick to exit the demo
I tried home and powering the console off and but no dice maybe some. Button we can hold to make it boot to home screen?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 26, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Just got back from lamestop they have the new 3ds on display with a MM demo running
> But you can't exit to the home screen to check thence maybe someone here knows a trick to exit the demo
> I tried home and powering the console off and I. It no dice maybe some. Button we can hold to make it boot to home screen?


 

can u take the SD card out?


----------



## weatMod (Jan 26, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> can u take the SD card out?


No way it's bolted In a harness,it looks like there is a Cart in there but there is a metal mounting bracket covering up the cart slot so it's hard to tell


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 26, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Just got back from lamestop they have the new 3ds on display with a MM demo running
> But you can't exit to the home screen to check the FW version maybe someone here knows a trick to exit the demo
> I tried home and powering the console off and I.  It no dice maybe some. Button we can hold to make it boot to home screen?


That's a jacked up system, knowing the FW wouldn't help us much.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2015)

Febrary 13th. Confirmed, I'm a beta tester.


----------



## Rizzorules (Jan 26, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Just got back from lamestop they have the new 3ds on display with a MM demo running
> But you can't exit to the home screen to check the FW version maybe someone here knows a trick to exit the demo
> I tried home and powering the console off and but no dice maybe some. Button we can hold to make it boot to home screen?


----------



## weatMod (Jan 26, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> That's a jacked up system, knowing the FW wouldn't help us much.


Oh I don't know I think it is just a regular system with a special demo cart in it that prevents the console from booting anything but the demo when the cart is inserted  ,that's just what I assume ,they had 3ds XL demo units there before mounted the same way ,and I remember checking the FW long after 4.5 like in 7.x days and seeing they were on 4.4


----------



## Tank Dempsey (Jan 26, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


>



Those are some serious hardcore hacks bruh.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 26, 2015)

Might not work on the N3DS though maybe you have to hold all 4 shoulder buttons but I will be snowed in for the next few days so I won't be able to try it


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 27, 2015)

Still what does the firmware of a demo unit tell us about the firmware of shipping units?


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Febrary 13th. Confirmed, I'm a beta tester.


All the links here are beta tester, but they have told me that its going to be February 8 to stop the qq3ds massive buy here


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 27, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Still what does the firmware of a demo unit tell us about the firmware of shipping units?


well it would tell us what the FW required for MM is .....actually it would just tell us the FW requirement for the demo(not sure if any demos require updates tbh...idk).....but still a lot of the store units are just retail consoles with a demo cart, so unless they had updated(possible i suppose) then it would be another hint to the launch FW


----------



## weatMod (Jan 27, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Still what does the firmware of a demo unit tell us about the firmware of shipping units?


We'll if it is on 9.3 or 9.4 on the demo then we can probably assume it will ship with higher than 9.2FW
Going by the fact that other old 3ds XL demo units I seen were not updated but not sure if demos have min FW requirements and we don't know if MM will ship with an update either so no I suppose it don't really help too much too many variables still I guess


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 27, 2015)

weatMod said:


> We'll if it is on 9.3 or 9.4 on the demo then we can probably assume it will ship with higher than 9.2FW
> Going by the fact that other old 3ds XL demo units I seen were not updated but not sure if demos have min FW requirements and we don't know if MM will ship with an update either so no I suppose it don't really help too much too many variables still I guess


yeah, only thing it could do is, if its 9.2 or lower, it would be yet another *hint* that launch consoles will be 9.2 or lower, it will also *hint* towards the FW requirements of majora's mask if the console is 9.2 or lower

if its 9.4, it tells us pretty much nothing XD


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jan 27, 2015)

Ok ya'll can stop with the meme crap now. We all know the fate of the original Ultra 3.0 thread. Come on now, don't do this again!


----------



## bsellers293 (Jan 27, 2015)

So, according to Gary, we should be hearing something from the Gateway team in the wee hours of the morning. Go ahead and pour yourself up some coffee! You don't want to miss it!

Yes, you can believe me this time.


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 27, 2015)

The Legend of 3DS: A Link to the Gateway (Link must go to the dark world where Nintendo have all the gateway cartridges and get them back to allow freedom for all 3ds users)
The Legend of 3DS: Gateway of Time (Gateway is meant to be launched in Feb 2015 but get launched in 2022, Link must go between past and future to allow gateway to exist in 2022 then change history by going back and ensuring gateway is released in 2015)
The Legend of 3DS: Adventure of Gateway (Link must learn the ways of the Gateway to learn really cool magic to beat its evil clone the SKY3DS in order to save the world)
The Legend of 3DS: Skyward Gateway (Link must master the ways of SKY3DS and Gateway to learn how to create a world of homebrew and enable the playthrough of game backups for the whole world)

I'll stop there


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 27, 2015)

bsellers293 said:


> So, according to Gary, we should be hearing something from the Gateway team in the wee hours of the morning. Go ahead and pour yourself up some coffee! You don't want to miss it!
> 
> Yes, you can believe me this time.


 

Wait about what exactly, the n3ds xl release? also is this confirmed where did you hear this?

Sorry so many questions


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2015)

Like I said, they will release on Febrary 13th. It is confirmed, I already have access to a beta right now. I uses a mii qr code and the well known spider exploit.


----------



## Tank Dempsey (Jan 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Like I said, they will release on Febrary 13th. It is confirmed, I already have access to a beta right now. I uses a mii qr code and the well known spider exploit.


 
QR's everytime to boot exploit?


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Like I said, they will release on Febrary 13th. It is confirmed, I already have access to a beta right now. I uses a mii qr code and the well known spider exploit.


You should say that your sauce is the same that 2hack and it is a bad sauce indeed


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2015)

Tank Dempsey said:


> QR's everytime to boot exploit?


 
Yes, it loads a corrupted mii data which overflows to some critical memory adresses and jump to a spider code execution. It has to be scanned once. just try to view this mii in mii editor would trigger the exploit every time.







sparrowreal said:


> You should say that your sauce is the same that 2hack


----------



## Tank Dempsey (Jan 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Yes, it loads a corrupted mii data which overflows to some critical memory adresses and jump to a spider code execution. It has to be scanned once. just try to view this mii in mii editor would trigger the exploit every time


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2015)

That's right.

oh and fuck that I'm trolling all the way, sorry there is no such beta


----------



## bsellers293 (Jan 27, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Wait about what exactly, the n3ds xl release? also is this confirmed where did you hear this?
> 
> Sorry so many question



Well, no, don't expect an N3DS release just yet. They want to release support for it in another whole update and not just incremental betas. Expected tonight is fixed support for 2DS units that have been having problems with reading data from the SD card.

My source? I just talked to the guy lol


----------



## Tank Dempsey (Jan 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> That's right.
> 
> oh and fuck that I'm trolling all the way, sorry there is no such beta


 
I knew you were bullshitting.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> That's right.
> 
> oh and fuck that I'm trolling all the way, sorry there is no such beta


Well its just that they trolled you I still have mine I haven't tried it yet but ill do it soon


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> Well its just that they trolled you I still have mine I haven't tried it yet but ill do it soon


 
shhh that was our secret 
I was having fun at him. only Toon Lonk have access to it.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> shhh that was our secret
> I was having fun at him. only Toon Lonk have access to it.


Yeah the link army has free beer free betas and free access to the kernel on the go we are the new generation of Dennis Nedrys, you just have to know the magic word


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> Yeah the link army has free beer free betas and free access to the kernel on the go we are the new generation of Dennis Nedrys, you just have to know the magic word


 
"triforce"



...oh shit I shouldn't have say that ...


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 27, 2015)

lol i was just gna call you out for saying spider when the n3ds has skater...but then i saw u admitted to z trolololololololing.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> "triforce"
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh shit I shouldn't have say that ...


What have you done now tommy is gonna hand over the information to sky in order to made a gatesky3ds the end is approaching soon


----------



## bsellers293 (Jan 27, 2015)

So, again, to reiterate, if you are wanting 2DS support for Gateway then tonight is the night. In a few hours time, it will be released. N3DS support will be coming soon.


----------



## Tank Dempsey (Jan 27, 2015)

bsellers293 said:


> So, again, to reiterate, if you are wanting 2DS support for Gateway then tonight is the night. In a few hours time, it will be released. N3DS support will be coming soon.


 
What kind of crystal ball do you have? I need one ASAP.


----------



## bsellers293 (Jan 27, 2015)

Tank Dempsey said:


> What kind of crystal ball do you have? I need one ASAP.


 
Don't believe me? That's fine. Just wait and see.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 27, 2015)

bsellers293 said:


> So, again, to reiterate, if you are wanting 2DS support for Gateway then tonight is the night. In a few hours time, it will be released. N3DS support will be coming soon.


I give it the same credibility as this 100% legit


----------



## bsellers293 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'll be quoting all doubters in just a few hours. Hope you guys enjoy the update! Team is working harder than they have before to ensure a smooth launch for N3DS.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 27, 2015)

N3ds Support Today. Sky3DS. Its good to be KING!!!


----------



## bsellers293 (Jan 27, 2015)

Again, NOT N3DS support. 2DS support fix.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 27, 2015)

i like how GW is working so hard to support every system except the one they advertised. Next thing u know GW will be working on the xbone and ps4


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 27, 2015)

Ok, I'll bite... when for N3DS support then?


----------



## sbm888 (Jan 27, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Ok, I'll bite... when for N3DS support then?


 

soon, i think?


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 27, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> soon, i think?


Nope.  By The End of The Week™


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Nope. By The End of The Week™


 
Around the corner™


----------



## Tank Dempsey (Jan 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Around the corner™


 
A very fucking big corner.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Jan 27, 2015)

So if I'm reading correctly, there's a "2DS support fix" coming out, right? Then "3DS support" SOON™

I'll keep waiting. Hopefully there's something in the next week...


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> N3ds Support Today. Sky3DS. Its good to be KING!!!



I wanna get a N3DS just because it comes in white and has the colored buttons!


----------



## Helper (Jan 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> plot twist: I'm the train driver


You fucking asshole. _*I say we lynch him.*_



Nuxx20 said:


> I wanna get a N3DS just because in comes in white and has the colored buttons!


I can't endorse white shells, but those buttons...
Would it be entirely unreasonable to buy a normal N3DS just to swap buttons with an N3DS LL?


----------



## dandymanz (Jan 27, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> I wanna get a N3DS just because in comes in white and has the colored buttons!


 
The colored buttons are nice. But somehow i don't find the white to be "white" enough. It's not like "snow white", it feels a tint more like yellowish to me.


----------



## 2skies (Jan 27, 2015)

Helper said:


> ....Would it be entirely unreasonable to buy a normal N3DS just to swap buttons with an N3DS LL?


 

They are not a 1:1 size. The XL unit's buttons are ever so slightly larger than the N3DS. I would love to have the N3DS buttons on the XL (as well as every other person with a working face).


----------



## Helper (Jan 27, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> driver, can you please stop? i need to get off this fkn train....


Never going to happen. There's no escaping this Fwait Train, full of... pain?



Helper said:


> You fucking asshole. _*I say we lynch [VinsCool]*._





			
				Forum software said:
			
		

> VinsCool likes this.


 I love it here so, so much.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 27, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> The colored buttons are nice. But somehow i don't find the white to be "white" enough. It's not like "snow white", it feels a tint more like yellowish to me.


 Yes it's probably more off-white / creamy than white


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 27, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> I wanna get a N3DS just because it comes in white and has the colored buttons!


That sounds so racist.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 27, 2015)

Until you feel this system in your hands.. pictures dont do it justice. Yeah, I got the system because of the faceplates, the white color, the SNES buttons, the screen, the portability... But holding it is so damn smooth.


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 27, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Until you feel this system in your hands.. pictures dont do it justice. Yeah, I got the system because of the faceplates, the white color, the SNES buttons, the screen, the portability... But holding it is so damn smooth.


Take a cold shower bro, it ain't a girl.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Until you feel this system in your hands.. pictures dont do it justice. Yeah, I got the system because of the faceplates, the white color, the SNES buttons, the screen, the portability... But holding it is so damn smooth.


 
Will buy one on febrary 13th


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 27, 2015)

http://www.play-asia.com/new-nintendo-3ds-white-paOS-13-49-en-70-87hn.html

WHITE PAL N3DS

199USD


----------



## congzing (Jan 27, 2015)

fu...king gatewait ((
From 14-Nov to now


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> http://www.play-asia.com/new-nintendo-3ds-white-paOS-13-49-en-70-87hn.html
> 
> WHITE PAL N3DS
> 
> 199USD


 
I want US version because I will do a system transfer of my content and sell my current 3ds xl


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 27, 2015)

Japanese one is much cheaper:

http://superufo.com/products/3DS/Nintendo_3DS_New_3DS_console__white____JAP_.html

If only we had a release date for gateway, it would have made life so much easier


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I want US version because I will do a system transfer of my content and sell my current 3ds xl


 
Youll be the type of person im gonna troll at the midnight launch showing up with my n3ds.

I guarantee at least 1 canceled pre order


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 27, 2015)

Meanwhile....


----------



## Helper (Jan 27, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> The colored buttons are nice. But somehow i don't find the white to be "white" enough. It's not like "snow white", it feels a tint more like yellowish to me.


Yeah, I get that. It's the piss-yellow-'white' screen incident all over again!



2skies said:


> They are not a 1:1 size. The XL unit's buttons are ever so slightly larger than the N3DS. I would love to have the N3DS buttons on the XL (as well as every other person with a working face).


Well, Nintendo hating joy confirmed.



thorasgar said:


> That sounds so racist.


I showed my mom a photo of the US launch models; she commented on the ugliness of the Black model. I took the opportunity to thoroughly chastise her for her intolerance.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 27, 2015)

Black is so boring. I got the Metallic Blue one but it's still not as pretty as the white(ish)


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 27, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> Black is so boring. I got the Metallic Blue one but it still not as pretty as the white(ish)


White gets too dirty, I would love blue but considering I have had way too many blue consoles I'm going with black.


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 27, 2015)

As they say, once you go black you won't go back


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 27, 2015)

so where's the 2ds update?


----------



## idx13 (Jan 27, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> The colored buttons are nice. But somehow i don't find the white to be "white" enough. It's not like "snow white", it feels a tint more like yellowish to me.


 

Yeah it's definitely an ivory.

I'm still not sure how I feel about it yet.


----------



## Mrbaghead (Jan 27, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> so where's the 2ds update?


 
Monday or Tuesday, so I'm assuming the latter.


----------



## bsellers293 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> so where's the 2ds update?


 
It's coming within the next few hours. Be patient.


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 27, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> so where's the 2ds update?


What 2DS update?  This thread is about the N3DS Master Race.  They can get at the back of the train. 



bsellers293 said:


> It's coming within the next few hours. Be patient.


You said that 2 1/2 hours ago.  So you have 30 minutes left.


----------



## bsellers293 (Jan 27, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> What 2DS update? This thread is about the N3DS Master Race. They can get at the back of the train.


 
At this point, no, 2DS users will be getting preferential treatment before N3DS users.



thorasgar said:


> You said that 2 1/2 hours ago. So you have 30 minutes left.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 27, 2015)

bsellers293 said:


> At this point, no, 2DS users will be getting preferential treatment before N3DS users.


not surprising, since there are more 2ds users than n3ds users. yet again GW shows they care more about money than delivering what they advertised


----------



## liomajor (Jan 27, 2015)

I wish they would at least answer emails or put some news on their site.

This gary guy is no source to get valid informations on :/


----------



## dustmite (Jan 27, 2015)

There was a post from garyopa a few days ago on maxconsole. 
He said that they also don't send him new information, because there is
too much work and no time to chit chat.

So we can assume that the update will come maybe this week or so.


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 27, 2015)

dustmite said:


> There was a post from garyopa a few days ago on maxconsole.
> He said that they also don't send him new information, because there is
> too much work and no time to chit chat.
> 
> So we can assume that the update will come maybe this week or so.


I agree, I don't like to chit chat when I am stuffing bills in g-strings in Vegas either.


----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2015)

I will quote Bortz again. 



Bortz said:


> You are welcome to post here if it is legit news, questions, or other things directly related to the 9.2 Gateway update.
> 
> Posts about:
> -hype
> ...



Please keep the discussion in this thread on topic, and follow the forum rules. For all your hype, meme, and off topic banter needs, please use the hype train thread. Thank you.


----------



## koziakauzu (Jan 27, 2015)

The title and existence of the thread is about waiting:
_*



			Is there any news or rumor on how soon is SOON for N3DS Gateway?
		
Click to expand...

*_

If we are not allowed to talk about waiting, then better to lock the thread and only allow official announcements or self-claimed (non) GW spoke-persons predictions.


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 27, 2015)

So where is this so called 2DS update??

WOOPS Edited! No complaining >_>


----------



## ucta (Jan 27, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> So where is this so called 2DS update??
> 
> I've been duped over and over again by Gateway, by Garyopa, by some random User, by my GF, by the Government... AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
> View attachment 15009


 
thats n3ds place to cry -_- so please create a topic about 2ds update and cry there ;(
jk


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 27, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Meanwhile....





I'm interested, what is this? Monkey King? HAHAHA


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 27, 2015)

bsellers293 said:


> So, again, to reiterate, if you are wanting 2DS support for Gateway then tonight is the night. In a few hours time, it will be released. N3DS support will be coming soon.


 

HAHAHA, I like it when I read posts like this AFTER the time was stated.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 27, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I'm interested, what is this? Monkey King? HAHAHA


Final Fantasy XIV, an MMO where I'm spending my time wisely leveling up my Dragoon to 50 while I wait for GW and the N3DS release. Although I really like how acrobatic Dragoons are xD


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 27, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Final Fantasy XIV, an MMO where I'm spending my time wisely leveling up my Dragoon to 50 while I wait for GW and the N3DS release. Although I really like how acrobatic Dragoons are xD


 

My friend was telling about how the hostile takeover, that shit was insane. I heard nothing but great things about the new revise Final Fantasy Online.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 27, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> My friend was telling about how the hostile takeover, that shit was insane. I heard nothing but great things about the new revise Final Fantasy Online.


Its really fun, I have been playing since August last year and had nothing but fun. I highly recommend starting a trial, it may have some limitations but what you get out of it definitely shows its a worthwhile game to play.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 27, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Its really fun, I have been playing since August last year and had nothing but fun. I highly recommend starting a trial, it may have some limitations but what you get out of it definitely shows its a worthwhile game to play.


 

The fucked up part is, I was trying to. Created an account, tried to log in and it kept telling me that my account was incorrect. I reset it, tried again and got the same message. I gave up....


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 27, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> The fucked up part is, I was trying to. Created an account, tried to log in and it kept telling me that my account was incorrect. I reset it, tried again and got the same message. I gave up....


Contact SE support, they are so insanely helpful with matters like that. Understanding and all, it doesn't feel like a hassle with them.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 27, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Contact SE support, they are so insanely helpful with matters like that. Understanding and all, it doesn't feel like a hassle with them.


 

Getting off topic, when I have time I'll try again.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 27, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Getting off topic, when I have time I'll try again.


Yeah, hit me up in PM and I can help you with servers and stuff. I'd gladly help.

What I'm wondering now is, what's up with Gary?


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 27, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Yeah, hit me up in PM and I can help you with servers and stuff. I'd gladly help.
> 
> What I'm wondering now is, what's up with Gary?


 

I leave the guy alone. When he has new's he usually reports it but if its something he has to keep under wraps then he has to, he's not trying to keep anything from anybody. We all have lives outside of these forums


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 27, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I leave the guy alone. When he has new's he usually reports it but if its something he has to keep under wraps then he has to, he's not trying to keep anything from anybody. We all have lives outside of these forums


Yeah, but I thought like 2 days ago he said he was gonna have something to announce. Time went on without an announcement... As far as Im aware that is


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 27, 2015)

Then there was no announcement to be made. Thats that..


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 27, 2015)

When is this update coming out for N3ds? I finally got muh Gateway to work so im waitng just like you are. Well not exactly since i have a Sky3ds and Theatrhythm to pass the time.........but when is this damn thing coming out.


----------



## caffolote (Jan 27, 2015)

Come on Gateway!


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 27, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> When is this update coming out for N3ds? I finally got muh Gateway to work so im waitng just like you are. Well not exactly since i have a Sky3ds and Theatrhythm to pass the time.........but when is this damn thing coming out.


My sauce tells me it is coming down the pike™


----------



## 2skies (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm sure we'll see some activity within the next week, whether it's an update for 2DS or the "big one" we're all waiting for.


----------



## jscjml (Jan 27, 2015)

You know what? At this point i dont really care anymore, all that matters is that GW drops New 3DS support before the 13th.

If I have to resort playing MH4U on release day with my 2DS ill prbly raise hell here.
Knowing Gateway though...


----------



## lolboy (Jan 27, 2015)

So, fartway did not release eh


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 27, 2015)

lolboy said:


> So, fartway did not release eh


 
Right on time.


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 27, 2015)

jscjml said:


> You know what? At this point i dont really care anymore, all that matters is that GW drops New 3DS support before the 13th.
> 
> If I have to resort playing MH4U on release day with my 2DS ill prbly raise hell here.
> Knowing Gateway though...


I don't think it is going to happen before the 13th and I have two on pre-order.   What really matters is the firmware it comes with.   By holding back gatway keeps Nintendo guessing and they are not likely to delay the launch and update firmware and loose all profit on the first batch.  

If it makes you feel better whine all you want here.


----------



## jscjml (Jan 27, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> I don't think it is going to happen before the 13th and I have two on pre-order. What really matters is the firmware it comes with. By holding back gatway keeps Nintendo guessing and they are not likely to delay the launch and update firmware and loose all profit on the first batch.
> 
> If it makes you feel better whine all you want here.


 
It just doesnt make sense to me that they didnt drop the New 3DS support yet. Arent consoles already being shipped out? Thus not having a higher FW than 9.2... who knows.

Are you saying that if GW holds the exploit until after the 13th they can keep Nintendo up and they WONT update any newer batches?

I mean im 100% to blame, cause i lagged on grabbing a MH4U New 3DS, and now i have to rely on Gateway to play it on a New 3DS.


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 27, 2015)

jscjml said:


> It just doesnt make sense to me that they didnt drop the New 3DS support yet. Arent consoles already being shipped out? Thus not having a higher FW than 9.2... who knows.
> 
> Are you saying that if GW holds the exploit until after the 13th they can keep Nintendo up and they WONT update any newer batches?
> 
> I mean im 100% to blame, cause i lagged on grabbing a MH4U New 3DS, and now i have to rely on Gateway to play it on a New 3DS.


In my opinion the longer they hold out the likelier there will be more N3DSs on lower firmware so more potential sales. It is unlikely Nintendo would recall already boxed and shipped units and refashion them it one's sitting in a warehouse could be reflashed. Not would cost money and N would likely loose all profit on them but would be good for developer relations. 

I could be wrong.  It's all speculation.  

If the units ship with 9.4 I will not likely keep them and just buy a heavily discounted second 3DS for my other son.  I am so done with the boys loosing carts and having to haul them around.  I am also done with having to buy 2 of the same carts, Apple let's me buy once and share with the whole family.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 27, 2015)

Tank Dempsey said:


> I knew you were bullshitting.


You bit the bait so easily, I find that hard to believe -_-


Tank Dempsey said:


> QR's everytime to boot exploit?


----------



## lolboy (Jan 27, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> In my opinion the longer they hold out the likelier there will be more N3DSs on lower firmware so more potential sales. It is unlikely Nintendo would recall already boxed and shipped units and refashion them it one's sitting in a warehouse could be reflashed. Not would cost money and N would likely loose all profit on them but would be good for developer relations.
> 
> I could be wrong.  It's all speculation.
> 
> If the units ship with 9.4 I will not likely keep them and just buy a heavily discounted second 3DS for my other son.  I am so done with the boys loosing carts and having to haul them around.  I am also done with having to buy 2 of the same carts, Apple let's me buy once and share with the whole family.



I don't think Nintendo is so focused on gateway because very small percentage of gamers use flashcards.
Most of my friends prefer real games then flashcard.

Many parents buying for their kids have no idea how flashcards works.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 27, 2015)

jscjml said:


> It just doesnt make sense to me that they didnt drop the New 3DS support yet. Arent consoles already being shipped out? Thus not having a higher FW than 9.2... who knows.
> 
> Are you saying that if GW holds the exploit until after the 13th they can keep Nintendo up and they WONT update any newer batches?
> 
> I mean im 100% to blame, cause i lagged on grabbing a MH4U New 3DS, and now i have to rely on Gateway to play it on a New 3DS.


tbh the whole wait can only be 1 of three things
1) they simply don't have it properly working yet
2) they intend to wait until the US/EU release so the initial FW runs on all regions
3) they are just trolling everyone for fun

if it really is #2, it would be a bit stupid, all they are doing is making themselves look incompetent....there is no real reason to delay, the launch consoles wont suddenly change FW version if they release.....if they work or not will already be set in stone, and doing that simply so the first update works on all regions is a bit stupid, there is no reason why they couldn't of just got JPN/EU out, get some feedback and find out if there is any bugs, then make a final version once the full US/EU launch has happened and fix any bugs that have been found in the meantime....although now that its so close to US/EU launch they probably will just wait now....but having a working FW for EU/JPN consoles would reassure US owners to not update as soon as they get their console, at this point i know a lot of people are starting to doubt them again, personally im sure they will pull through in the end, but people waiting on the sideline until launch in EU/US will surely be feeling the pull of sky3DS/QQ3DS.....and if they do, they would probably just update and forget about gateway

my personal opinion is that it was a combination of #1 & #2, they couldnt get it working properly, so now they will just wait till US launch so it looks like that was the reasoning rather than admitting they screwed up on their estimations


----------



## Maximilious (Jan 27, 2015)

jscjml said:


> It just doesnt make sense to me that they didnt drop the New 3DS support yet. Arent consoles already being shipped out? Thus not having a higher FW than 9.2... who knows.
> 
> Are you saying that if GW holds the exploit until after the 13th they can keep Nintendo up and they WONT update any newer batches?
> 
> I mean im 100% to blame, cause i lagged on grabbing a MH4U New 3DS, and now i have to rely on Gateway to play it on a New 3DS.


 
The New 3DS also has new hardware with NFC for Amiibo's that current firmware doesn't support - and Nintendo has already stated a Feb release date for that firmware to be available so Amiibo's can be used on the new units. There's more things at play I think than a simple "it's the same firmware, they should have just released already" going on.


----------



## 2skies (Jan 27, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> The New 3DS also has new hardware with NFC for Amiibo's that current firmware doesn't support - and Nintendo has already stated a Feb release date for that firmware to be available so Amiibo's can be used on the new units. There's more things at play I think than a simple "it's the same firmware, they should have just released already" going on.


 

Ewwwh, gross! I totally forgot about this. Worse case scenario we get a situation where we have to choose between either having Gateway or NFC support but not both if the new firmware update won't be supported by Gateway. I'll choose Gateway.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 27, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> The New 3DS also has new hardware with NFC for Amiibo's that current firmware doesn't support - and Nintendo has already stated a Feb release date for that firmware to be available so Amiibo's can be used on the new units. There's more things at play I think than a simple "it's the same firmware, they should have just released already" going on.



I agree that the firmware ia not the same, but still they said "finalizing". If they faced some unexpected issues then why do they simply say that?


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 27, 2015)

lolboy said:


> I don't think Nintendo is so focused on gateway because very small percentage of gamers use flashcards.
> Most of my friends prefer real games then flashcard.
> 
> Many parents buying for their kids have no idea how flashcards works.


I believe any action Nintendo takes has more to do with developer relations than anything.   Rightly or wrongly developers beleive piracy is a huge problem and don't like investing resources in a compromised system.   The developer community made it very well known they were not happy with Nintendo's efforts with the Wii.


----------



## Maximilious (Jan 27, 2015)

2skies said:


> Ewwwh, gross! I totally forgot about this. Worse case Ontario we get a situation where we have to choose between either having Gateway or NFC support but not both if the new firmware update won't be supported by Gateway. I'll choose Gateway.


 

I think a lot of people are forgetting about that, not just you haha


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 27, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> I believe any action Nintendo takes has more to do with developer relations than anything. Rightly or wrongly developers beleive piracy is a huge problem and don't like investing resources in a compromised system. The developer community made it very well known they were not happy with Nintendo's efforts with the Wii.


 

The good thing is there is that it managed to be a massive success while and was very easy to hack while only having minor issues such as users hacking online in games like Mario kart wii, that stuff was really annoying and it still happens on Wiimmfi 



Maximilious said:


> I think a lot of people are forgetting about that, not just you haha


 

I haven't forgotten, personally I will choose Gateway over Amiibo, ammibo are worth a lot and I'd rather sell them as I have no use for them in any 3DS Games.
I could use them in some Wii U games in the near future which is also fine


----------



## Maximilious (Jan 27, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> The good thing is there is that it managed to be a massive success while and was very easy to hack while only having minor issues such as users hacking online in games like Mario kart wii, that stuff was really annoying and it still happens on Wiimmfi


 

The success of a system rely's on the games that come to it. Since Nintendo makes a lot of 1st party stuff this is no problem, but bringing in 3rd party's to the mix is what makes it an issue for them. How long until Mario, Zelda, DK and their other first party mascots run their course and people get tired of it?


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 27, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> The success of a system rely's on the games that come to it. Since Nintendo makes a lot of 1st party stuff this is no problem, but bringing in 3rd party's to the mix is what makes it an issue for them. How long until Mario, Zelda, DK and their other first party mascots run their course and people get tired of it?


As long as we keep breeding it could be a long time off.  

More likely it is just around the corner™


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 27, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> The success of a system rely's on the games that come to it. Since Nintendo makes a lot of 1st party stuff this is no problem, but bringing in 3rd party's to the mix is what makes it an issue for them. How long until Mario, Zelda, DK and their other first party mascots run their course and people get tired of it?


 

As for Mario I'd say a very long time, the casual party is hard to control but due to the great sales of Mario figures and just in general how big his fan base is as this point he won't go down the Sonic route
and shouldn't lose too much popularity if anything, The good this is Nintendo is also trying to very inventive with it's first party games (eg. Mario Galaxy, the Wii U's unique features for games like Star Fox and changes in every Zelda title)

Their problem is it's too hard for them to get 3rd party support however, they need a vastly powerful system that's easier to make games for as people complained about it's architecture and stuff, Nintendo is the only original company that makes a console now;
Also the only company since the 80s, really hope they get a lot of support in the future or can take Microsoft/Sony fans


----------



## bytor (Jan 27, 2015)

Even if Nintendo's next console is mega powerful, sells like hotcakes, is dead cheap and easy to port games to and from it third parties still won't jump on support for it in the same way that they do for Sony and Microsoft consoles because they know they can't compete with the quality and polish of Nintendo's games. As someone that used to work in the industry 7 years ago I know that Nintendo's Functional and Standards testing standards are higher than that of Sony and Microsoft. There's absolutely no way that the likes of Battlefield 4, Destiny or The Master Chief Collection to name just three titles that were as buggy as fuck for months after release would have been given the green light by Nintendo.

Lead Testers at Eidos used to hate working on DS titles because it was so difficult to pass functional and standards testing. Standards Testing is an umbrella term for the Lot Checks, Technical Checklist Of Requirements and Technical Requirements Checklist that each of the three platform holders insist that every title given a licence must adhere to. It basically means that the correct response is given when controllers are pulled out or the battery dies, system messages and button prompts are displayed correctly etc.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 27, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> This so much. My favourite games are Nintendo first party IPs (Mario etc.) and I don't see what people have against them. expecially mario.


 
Exactly! I love the Mario Games.. Shit, the games in the front part of my Sky3ds are mostly Mario.. I just wish they made a DAMN Waluigi game and that we wasnt left out of MK7


----------



## andzalot55 (Jan 27, 2015)

I can't believe that this thread has almost reached 100 pages (even through there was the other thread with 1000 pages) but to answer the question from the title of this thread: *No.*


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 27, 2015)

the worst thing is NO COMMUNICATION from Gateway team pffff......... even gary is off............


----------



## Axido (Jan 27, 2015)

My Sky3DS came today. 
I hate it for taking up to 5 secs to switch to the next game...

Edit: They should have given it an additional "Switch Backwards" button.


----------



## wiiuser2 (Jan 27, 2015)

s-arash said:


> wait for Crown3DS


Wait for Ever3DS


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 27, 2015)

Axido said:


> My Sky3DS came today.
> I hate it for taking up to 5 secs to switch to the next game...
> 
> Edit: They should have given it an additional "Switch Backwards" button.


price? where? I need to find a bargain price to finally fall into the dark side I want to cross the line, but I need the right price


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 27, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Well the last thread for the release of GW 3.0 had over 1000 pages + I've read somewhere in that thread during the wait of 3.0 that 10-20 pages were posted per day. This thread probably releases 2 maybe 4 pages per day.


Yeah but I'm betting on a summer release, therefore we can outpost the shit out of the other thread


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 27, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> price? where? I need to find a bargain price to finally fall into the dark side I want to cross the line, but I need the right price


Aaaaaaaand the award goes to..... *Drum roll please*
...
...
...
User sparrowreal! Congratulations for achieving such a remarkable achievement of hitting 100 pages!


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 27, 2015)

Axido said:


> My Sky3DS came today.
> I hate it for taking up to 5 secs to switch to the next game...
> 
> Edit: They should have given it an additional "Switch Backwards" button.


 
Email that to them. Youll have a job at Sky3ds in no time 

It plays the games though. It works. Thats why I love it.. Cause I can play my games on my n3ds..

btw.. I just look at the glass half full.. sure, it could be better. I am a HUGE Sky3ds fan, but I figured out how to use Gateway (on a 3dsxl) and putting CIA on there is pretty fun. I like the Multi rom menu..

Sky3ds is doing the job Gateway cant on n3ds.. and pushing a button is fine for me.

For the buttons.. put a red button and a blue button on the same card.


----------



## Aman27deep (Jan 27, 2015)

Truth is, I can't fathom a release before 13 Feb now.


----------



## Escape (Jan 27, 2015)

Axido said:


> My Sky3DS came today.
> I hate it for taking up to 5 secs to switch to the next game...
> 
> Edit: They should have given it an additional "Switch Backwards" button.


 

Hah, my one also came in today.
Now I can finally play on my shiny new Japanese New 3DS! unfortunately the only games I'll be able to play are Pokemon, RE: Revelations and Bravely Default...
At least something to keep me going until Gateway updates.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 27, 2015)

Escape said:


> Hah, my one also came in today.
> Now I can finally play on my shiny new Japanese New 3DS! unfortunately the only games I'll be able to play are Pokemon, RE: Revelations and Bravely Default...
> At least something to keep me going until Gateway updates.



There's tons of action, platformers, shooter games you could play as well..


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 27, 2015)

Most people with their normal 3DSes, 3DS XLs and 2DSes got their update and simply went on their jolly way.
If Gateway's goal with releasing this update is taking care of the majority while their work for the update for the minority, then I have to say, they achieved it.


----------



## satel (Jan 27, 2015)

i sold my JAP N3DS today & ordered black one from amazon france,i hope it will arrive with 9.0-9.2 firmware.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 27, 2015)

when feb 13th comes, many more ppl will suddenly have a n3ds and they'll all want the GW update. So after feb13th, this thread might grow really fast and it's possible we'll have 1000 pages before GW releases n3ds support


----------



## Xenophy (Jan 27, 2015)

Haha lets hope they just release their update pretty soon. I think everyone here is eager to see it


----------



## satel (Jan 27, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> when feb 13th comes, many more ppl will suddenly have a n3ds and they'll all want the GW update. So after feb13th, this thread might grow really fast and it's possible we'll have 1000 pages before GW releases n3ds support


 

new owners will want a flash card that works on their systems now not in the unknown soon/around the corner future so when they search for a compatible card on flash card sites like yeahgeek.com & find out only sky3ds supports their n3ds then i expect the sales for sky3ds to go up not gateway.


----------



## Xenophy (Jan 27, 2015)

satel said:


> new owners will want a flash card that works on their systems now not in the unknown soon/around the corner future so when they search for a compatible card on flash card sites like yeahgeek.com & find out only sky3ds supports their n3ds then i expect the sales for sky3ds to go up not gateway.


 

ppl will most likely begin with searching for their flashcard like around two weeks ahead of time. So I would expect even this weekend to be srsly important for gateway if they wanna push their sells. With each day they dont bring out n3ds support, they lose customers for nothing.


----------



## satel (Jan 27, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> ppl will most likely begin with searching for their flashcard like around two weeks ahead of time. So I would expect even this weekend to be srsly important for gateway if they wanna push their sells. With each day they dont bring out n3ds support, they lose customers for nothing.


 

true,the longer they leave it the better it is for sky3ds sales no doubt about that.


----------



## Vaporeon (Jan 27, 2015)

Random question, but anyone know what firmwares the 2DS or 3DS XL's are on Nintendo's refurbished consoles?
I was thinking of getting either a 2DS or a 3DS XL, but I want to compare and see which I should get. Especially now that 2DS support is coming for Gateway.
Thanks y'all.


----------



## Kracken (Jan 27, 2015)

Exactly. Its why everytime I see someone say that GW is planning on releasing on or after Feb 13 I scratch my head. There is no financial benefit to doing that. Every day that GW doesn't support N3DS is another day people buy sky3ds cards. If GW does wait until after Feb 13 to release it is due to it not being ready and not because they were holding it back.


----------



## Vaporeon (Jan 27, 2015)

Kracken said:


> Exactly. Its why everytime I see someone say that GW is planning on releasing on or after Feb 13 I scratch my head. There is no financial benefit to doing that. Every day that GW doesn't support N3DS is another day people buy sky3ds cards. If GW does wait until after Feb 13 to release it is due to it not being ready and not because they were holding it back.


 
Really sucks for the N3DS users for sure, but at least they threw a bone to the 2DS users who were having issues. I actually didn't think that console was popular enough to get any support, really.
I'm considering getting a 2DS over a N3DS simply because it's getting support before even the N3DS and it's so much cheaper (despite looking ugly and having no 3D, I can deal).


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 27, 2015)

Who wouldn't want a functioning GW card before Valentines Day, right? Forget the blowjob lets battle it out on Smash Brothers to see who gets to be on top.


----------



## Xenophy (Jan 27, 2015)

Vaporeon said:


> Random question, but anyone know what firmwares the 2DS or 3DS XL's are on Nintendo's refurbished consoles?
> I was thinking of getting either a 2DS or a 3DS XL, but I want to compare and see which I should get. Especially now that 2DS support is coming for Gateway.
> Thanks y'all.


 
Ive got a 2DS here and honestly I strangely didnt have any problems except once a failure message saying that the cartridge was pulled out.
I bought mine like November I guess (2014 ofc) and it had firmware 8.1 if I remember correctly. I surely updated to 9.0 and now its on 9.2.



Kracken said:


> Exactly. Its why everytime I see someone say that GW is planning on releasing on or after Feb 13 I scratch my head. There is no financial benefit to doing that. Every day that GW doesn't support N3DS is another day people buy sky3ds cards. If GW does wait until after Feb 13 to release it is due to it not being ready and not because they were holding it back.


 
There is logic in that too. If they wait for Nintendo to release all their devices they would be able to test if Nintendo changed anything from firmware/hardware side, so they can be sure that gw will work on ALL N3DS. That way they would surely avoid a bit shitstorm like their bricking shitstorm (although only 10 or so devices were affected).
So thats actually why they would hold it back. It all comes down to finance vs reputation. They brick some of the n3ds, users will RAGE. They dont, well they lose money on the way there. Its the balance to keep and I think they just decided to be better safe than sorry.
Also assuming, that the new patch on the 13th will patch up Sky3DS for sure, and GW would be able to adapt to the new firmware (which is surely great IF), then the money goes all back to GW again. I m just trying to use their logic here. 

Just my two cents 



tony_2018 said:


> Who wouldn't want a functioning GW card before Valentines Day, right? Forget the blowjob lets battle it out on Smash Brothers to see who gets to be on top.


 

Actually Smash is so... LAGGIN cuz ppl always need to wait for the most laggin one... its not funny at all.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 27, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Ive got a 2DS here and honestly I strangely didnt have any problems except once a failure message saying that the cartridge was pulled out.
> I bought mine like November I guess (2014 ofc) and it had firmware 8.1 if I remember correctly. I surely updated to 9.0 and now its on 9.2.
> 
> 
> ...


 

That is actually my train of thought as well but as you already know, not everyone "cares" or thinks like that. They want it release and release NOW, no matter the buggyness of the exploit, not caring about those who do care for there functional Mii being disabled. NOTHING. I really wish GW did release it and maybe karma can bite them but , naahh, I'm not involved with GW.


----------



## Kracken (Jan 27, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> There is logic in that too. If they wait for Nintendo to release all their devices they would be able to test if Nintendo changed anything from firmware/hardware side, so they can be sure that gw will work on ALL N3DS. That way they would surely avoid a bit shitstorm like their bricking shitstorm (although only 10 or so devices were affected).
> So thats actually why they would hold it back. It all comes down to finance vs reputation. They brick some of the n3ds, users will RAGE. They dont, well they lose money on the way there. Its the balance to keep and I think they just decided to be better safe than sorry.
> 
> Just my two cents


 
The only N3DS available to buy are JPN and AUS so there is zero logic to this in regard to releasing the exploit before Feb 13. They would simply say this is for AUS and JPN models as of now if that was a concern. Especially if they release it as a beta. One warning to test at your own risk is all they need.

They are not releasing N3DS support because it is not done. At this point that is the only logical explanation I can come to.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 27, 2015)

Kracken said:


> The only N3DS available to buy are JPN and AUS so there is zero logic to this in regard to releasing the exploit before Feb 13. They would simply say this is for AUS and JPN models as of now if that was a concern. Especially if they release it as a beta. One warning to test at your own risk is all they need.


 

But members will still try anyways. Can't tell me that won't happen as I've seen plenty of idiots trying the 3DS exploit on there N3DS and say it doesn't work...........come on now.


----------



## Kracken (Jan 27, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> But members will still try anyways. Can't tell me that won't happen as I've seen plenty of idiots trying the 3DS exploit on there N3DS and say it doesn't work...........come on now.


 
That is their fault. Why would/should GW care if people do not listen? That aint their problem and it shouldn't be. Even the latest betas had brick warnings.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 27, 2015)

Kracken said:


> That is their fault. Why would/should GW care if people do not listen.? That aint their problem.


 

Thats why I think about the issue AS A WHOLE. If GW didn't release it than its proabably because they see owners of both N3DS and GW trying things they shouldn't.


----------



## bsellers293 (Jan 27, 2015)

I have now given up completely on Gateway. I'm now happily on the latest firmware rocking my themes and eshop support. Sky3DS for me ~~~

Also, where can I buy a Sky3DS from USA? Fast?


----------



## Vaporeon (Jan 27, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Ive got a 2DS here and honestly I strangely didnt have any problems except once a failure message saying that the cartridge was pulled out.
> I bought mine like November I guess (2014 ofc) and it had firmware 8.1 if I remember correctly. I surely updated to 9.0 and now its on 9.2.


 
Hmm, I not sure if I'll get it then. I don't know if there's a risk it might be a higher firmware... than Gateway supports (although probably a really slim chance). although that 1 year warranty and dirt cheap price looks mighty nice. Meh...


----------



## Kracken (Jan 27, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Thats why I think about the issue AS A WHOLE. If GW didn't release it than its proabably because they see owners of both N3DS and GW trying things they shouldn't.


 
C'mon now, GW, the flash card company known for adding in brick code to their launcher, holding back the release of an update that would lead to tons of new sales, while also eliminating lost sales to sky3ds...because some idiots might not follow explicit directions, brick their console (which is low anyways if the exploit works fine on AUS and JPN N3DS already) and then blame GW?


----------



## Vaporeon (Jan 27, 2015)

bsellers293 said:


> I have now given up completely on Gateway. I'm now happily on the latest firmware rocking my themes and eshop support. Sky3DS for me ~~~
> 
> Also, where can I buy a Sky3DS from USA? Fast?


 
There's always that Sky3DS knock-off, QQDS or something if I recall. I think it has DS support, which is a plus over Sky3DS.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 27, 2015)

Kracken said:


> C'mon now, GW, the flash card company known for adding in brick code to their launcher, holding back the release of an update that would lead to tons of new sales, while also eliminating lost sales to sky3ds...because some idiots might not follow explicit directions, brick their console (which is low anyways if the exploit works fine on AUS and JPN N3DS already) and then blame GW?


 

So you want to justify your comments by bringing up the bricking code that happen a yr ago? If you guys have thoughts like this then why purchase a GW card? Go buy sky3ds/qq3ds. No ones holding your hand.

I can understand there delay a little because I work in an environment that has to test there code before releasing it in production. Which is why I sympathize there delays. Just be glad that they release BETA's to prove that they are working to improve the final product. So far since there hasn't been any other BETA releases it looks like we'll probably get an update this weekend, like they did when they release the ULTRA BETA. ( I had to revise that last sentence because I said "expect a release", so as not to lead anybody on )


----------



## Kracken (Jan 27, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> So you want to justify your comments by bringing up the bricking code that happen a yr ago? If you guys have thoughts like this then why purchase a GW card? Go buy sky3ds/qq3ds. No ones holding your hand.
> 
> I can understand there delay a little because I work in an environment that has to test there code before releasing it in production. Which is why I sympathize there delays. Just be glad that they release BETA's to prove that they are working to improve the final product. So far since there hasn't been any other BETA releases it looks like we'll probably get an update this weekend, like they did when they release the ULTRA BETA. ( I had to revise that last sentence because I said "expect a release", so as not to lead anybody on )


 

I already own a GW card, a 3DS and N3DS. My comments served no purpose but to refute your argument that GW is waiting to release the update after Feb 13 so they can test and idiots wont brick their consoles. That explanation doesn't make sense to me and why I responded.

My take on the GW situation as a GW owner and user for over a year: The hold up on release is due to it not being ready yet. Not ready for the JPN console, AUS, none yet. I have a very hard time believing the wider release of tue N3DS has anything to do with the delay. That is all.


----------



## Xenophy (Jan 27, 2015)

Kracken said:


> The only N3DS available to buy are JPN and AUS so there is zero logic to this in regard to releasing the exploit before Feb 13. They would simply say this is for AUS and JPN models as of now if that was a concern. Especially if they release it as a beta. One warning to test at your own risk is all they need.


 
I guess u r making this too easy for u. Most of the ppl using gateway wont even read properly. Thats why that kind of warning would be blown into the wind.
Just try to remember, using a flashcart is NOT legal. Therefore there is no assurance for you, if you brick it. So if it doesn't work or brick your device, it's ALWAYS your own fault. But still, when ppl received bricked 3ds, they still flame and flame and flame. So who really thinks about what they r doing anyway? One warning to test, and it will be most probably the same result in ppl crying for their bricked devices.





Vaporeon said:


> There's always that Sky3DS knock-off, QQDS or something if I recall. I think it has DS support, which is a plus over Sky3DS.


 
What I would do in ur case is quite simple. Why not go to some electronical store where u got 14 days return policy. I thought this is applying in the US as well as in Germany? Actually why not even buy from amazon. Get it and see. If its higher than gw supports, then send it back. Amazon in Germany even gives you a retour sticker for shipping for free... [/quote]


----------



## bytor (Jan 27, 2015)

Kracken said:


> That is their fault. Why would/should GW care if people do not listen? That aint their problem and it shouldn't be. Even the latest betas had brick warnings.


 

Even with the release of 3.0 I let a good few people try it out first before I did it on my metallic red 3DS just to be sure it was safe. Going to be doing the exact same thing with the New 3DS when it's ready lol

I think this weekend would be the perfect time to release the exploit, a couple of weeks before the release of the hardware would be ideal.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 27, 2015)

Also the thing about flashcard users , most of them are regular kids or players. Gateway is way too complicated for an average user on the other hand SKY3DS offers more simplicity.


----------



## Axido (Jan 27, 2015)

bytor said:


> Even with the release of 3.0 I let a good few people try it out first before I did it on my metallic red 3DS just to be sure it was safe. Going to be doing the exact same thing with the New 3DS when it's ready lol
> 
> I think this weekend would be the perfect time to release the exploit, a couple of weeks before the release of the hardware would be ideal.


 
You have a 3DS and didn't use GW on it already? The only harmful part is downgrading (and even that is very safe if you don't turn off your 3DS in the process)... so, you are pretty much fine right now, as long as you use the browser exploit.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 27, 2015)

Kracken said:


> I already own a GW card, a 3DS and N3DS. My comments served no purpose but to refute your argument that GW is waiting to release the update after Feb 13 so they can test and idiots wont brick their consoles. That explanation doesn't make sense to me and why I responded.
> 
> My take on the GW situation as a GW owner and user for over a year: The hold up on release is due to it not being ready yet. Not ready for the JPN console, AUS, none yet. I have a very hard time believing the wider release of tue N3DS has anything to do with the delay. That is all.


 

To you there may be no logic but to GW they have there reasons. All I'm saying is they are testing code before releasing, the BETA releases were to prove that they were working on what they stated they would support. 

Just like how you're trying to prove your reason in why GW should release it, I don't see that logic. Others do but I just can't find any reason to release in a beta form for N3DS users. This is a new system and I couldn't, and wouldn't, take any chances.

For instance, right now the launcher.dat file is freely used, why not try to get with some developers on how to get it launched.  I'm sure after you are able to launch the dat file you should be golden. Thats GW giving it to you halfway.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 27, 2015)

*banned member* said:
			
		

> Soon™


 

how do you type the TM character? i see lots of ppl doing it but it's not on my keyboard. i have a mac computer


----------



## bytor (Jan 28, 2015)

Axido said:


> You have a 3DS and didn't use GW on it already? The only harmful part is downgrading (and even that is very safe if you don't turn off your 3DS in the process)... so, you are pretty much fine right now, as long as you use the browser exploit.


 

Yup, I have done. It's sitting in my metallic red 3DS now, I just let people check it all out first just in case lol


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

so... tuesday's almost over... is garyopa gonna give the news anytime soon?


----------



## wbsddgg (Jan 28, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Like always garyopa took a shit for everybody to smell. He is nothing more then a hoster.


 
but i think he said something valued one or two, though he is in GW's side

"oh we r already working 4 more than 72 hours without sleeping"    applause！


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 28, 2015)

Must not fa... buy qq3ds or sky, I want to be strong, but this is testing my iron will, and I'm starting to feel that its going to melt soon™


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 28, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> Must not fa... buy qq3ds or sky, I want to be strong, but this is testing my iron will, and I'm starting to feel that its going to melt soon™


 

This my Gateway vs Sky3ds meter atm

GW -- + -- +  -- + -- + -- * -- + -- + -- + -- + -- sky3ds

every + is 20%, i am like 95% towards gateway atm, Sky does not appeal to me very much at all, I need the homebrew and the ability to switch games fast otherwise i'd be in the middle


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 28, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> This my Gateway vs Sky3ds meter atm
> 
> GW -- + -- + -- + -- + -- * -- + -- + -- + -- + -- sky3ds
> 
> every + is 20%, i am like 95% towards gateway atm, Sky does not appeal to me very much at all, I need the homebrew and the ability to switch games fast otherwise i'd be in the middle


 
Taking 2 min to cycle through isnt a big deal to me, especially since its free games on n3ds(Gateway cant do this)

I do see how Gateway people have been spoiled with the ability to switch to any game quickly, whether its multi-rom, CIA.. Its cool, but if you arent getting Sky3ds because you have to wait 2 minutes to cycle through your games, I think its a big mistake.

Gateway isnt offering SHIT on n3ds. Sky3ds IS. We dont know when Gateway is going to support n3ds... all we get is SOON, SOON, SOON... Soon has come and gone. Its no where near ready to be released to the public.

SKY3DS is an EXCELLENT option RIGHT NOW for n3ds users.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 28, 2015)

The only reason I'm not remotely interested in sky3DS at the moment is because it only supports piracy. I don't want Gateway support for piracy, only regon free, homebrew, and .cia stuff.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 28, 2015)

You know what.........I think GW is actually following through with my request to delay the release...HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 28, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> The only reason I'm not remotely interested in sky3DS at the moment is because it only supports piracy. I don't want Gateway support for piracy, only regon free, homebrew, and .cia stuff.


 
I can respect that.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Taking 2 min to cycle through isnt a big deal to me, especially since its free games on n3ds(Gateway cant do this)
> 
> I do see how Gateway people have been spoiled with the ability to switch to any game quickly, whether its multi-rom, CIA.. Its cool, but if you arent getting Sky3ds because you have to wait 2 minutes to cycle through your games, I think its a big mistake.
> 
> ...


 


I actually ordered a sky3ds when I ordered my Cobra DMC. The more the merrier.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 28, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> You know what.........I think GW is actually following through with my request to delay the release...HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA.


Gateway couldn't give two shits about what anybody here has to say about anything.  Good thing, too.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 28, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> This my Gateway vs Sky3ds meter atm
> 
> GW -- + -- + -- + -- + -- * -- + -- + -- + -- + -- sky3ds
> 
> every + is 20%, i am like 95% towards gateway atm, Sky does not appeal to me very much at all, I need the homebrew and the ability to switch games fast otherwise i'd be in the middle


Yeah I agree with you I prefer Gw, but if they say something along the lines: well try to get the update ready for Spring but we aren't sure, even in that case >I would wait because as you said their product is better, but if they don't say anything and this no news or whatsoever environment continues until med February, Ill just purchase the option that allows me to play even if its in a Spartan and primitive way pushing a damn button. I have to say that the game I want to play the most only works with gw at the moment: dual destinies, therefore I'm in a bit of a dilemma here.


----------



## Random Joe (Jan 28, 2015)

gateway n3ds never happening


----------



## sbm888 (Jan 28, 2015)

neither is DSTWO+
these are all just marketing scams by Nintendo to boost sales of their N3DS....


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 28, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> gateway n3ds never happening


I don't want to believe you man of the future but I do, show me an sports almanac and the DeLorean and I will sell my Gw on the spot.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks like I'm in the "have an N3DS but nothing to use it with" club now.


Spoiler











 
Still have my old 3DS so not too bad though. Might buy Smash on the eShop to waste time.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 28, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> neither is DSTWO+
> these are all just marketing scams by Nintendo to boost sales of their N3DS....


Still no regrets on my majoras mask XL


----------



## Mrbaghead (Jan 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Still no regrets on my majoras mask XL


Strangely, I'm ok with whenever gateway releases the n3DS support, but if it is more then two weeks after the US consoles are released, I will be furious.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

why do u have Popsicle stick in your 3ds?


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> why do u have Popsicle stick in your 3ds?


 
Because it is now an orangecicle, and that is it's new purpose in life.


----------



## bache (Jan 28, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Looks like I'm in the "have an N3DS but nothing to use it with" club now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
wattafuk

Is that a limited edition console or something?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 28, 2015)

bache said:


> wattafuk
> 
> Is that a limited edition console or something?


 
i think the light makes it looks like the white is blue..

its white


----------



## bache (Jan 28, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> i think the light makes it looks like the white is blue..
> 
> its white


 

Ah bummer. Looks really sexy.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 28, 2015)

bache said:


> Ah bummer. Looks really sexy.


 
Cover plate No.33 if you want the orange covers though, they're quite nice.


----------



## koziakauzu (Jan 28, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> I don't want to believe you man of the future but I do, show me an sports almanac and the DeLorean and I will sell my Gw on the spot.


 
 here you go 



>


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 28, 2015)

Bacon Cheeseburger said:


> I bet this thread will reach at least 500 pages before Gateway releases N3DS support. Probably.


 


Can you become a piece of asparagus, once you get banned again?


----------



## 2skies (Jan 28, 2015)

_Leave Gateway aloooooooone~_






Then again, I believe that all of this *Gatehate (tm)* is productive for us end-users; the catharsis is exactly what our impatient little souls need to bide the time until release date [and we can pull the trigger on other flash cartridges if GW doesn't deliver - then the Gatehate (tm) will be justified]. I do echo the sentiment that not communicating with the market, especially at this crucial point near release, is absolutely detrimental to their business.  They will likely lose potential customers to other flash cart solutions because of their cruddy, cruddy communication.


----------



## Kugz (Jan 28, 2015)

Honestly, avoid the wait and buy a SKY3DS until Gateway has been released and bugs have been ironed out. You get 3DS roms, who needs that homebrew shit (buy a PSP for like $40 and install CFW on it for roms or use any other number of past-gen consoles) and you've got a backup in the case you/someone updates your 3DS or if you just want something simpler to use every now and then


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 28, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Honestly, avoid the wait and buy a SKY3DS until Gateway has been released and bugs have been ironed out. You get 3DS roms, who needs that homebrew shit (buy a PSP for like $40 and install CFW on it for roms or use any other number of past-gen consoles) and you've got a backup in the case you/someone updates your 3DS or if you just want something simpler to use every now and then


 
If only I could find a psp for 40$


----------



## thaikhoa (Jan 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> If only I could find a psp for 40$


 

Target in QLD Australia selling PSP E1002 for $40 as clearance lol.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Jan 28, 2015)

thaikhoa said:


> Target in QLD Australia selling PSP E1002 for $40 as clearance lol.


 
I saw this the other day... but honestly I wouldn't bother. The PSP E1002 is a waste of money lol. Much better off getting a second hand PSP 1/2/3K from EB Games for like $40-50 and installing CFW, that's what I did.


----------



## thaikhoa (Jan 28, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> I saw this the other day... but honestly I wouldn't bother. The PSP E1002 is a waste of money lol. Much better off getting a second hand PSP 1/2/3K from EB Games for like $40-50 and installing CFW, that's what I did.


 

Right


----------



## Kugz (Jan 28, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> I saw this the other day... but honestly I wouldn't bother. The PSP E1002 is a waste of money lol. Much better off getting a second hand PSP 1/2/3K from EB Games for like $40-50 and installing CFW, that's what I did.


 

I have an old white PSP-1000 I got from an Arcade machine back when I was like 16/17 and it works fine. THEN I bought that bloody awesome FFVII Crisis-Core edition PSP and I still use it to this day, it kicks ass!

Too bad about the PS Vita scene. I have PS Plus and the games I get from that outweigh having any emulators on it.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Jan 28, 2015)

Kugz said:


> I have an old white PSP-1000 I got from an Arcade machine back when I was like 16/17 and it works fine. THEN I bought that bloody awesome FFVII Crisis-Core edition PSP and I still use it to this day, it kicks ass!
> 
> Too bad about the PS Vita scene. I have PS Plus and the games I get from that outweigh having any emulators on it.


 
Damn, I didn't ever think those arcade machines actually dropped the stuff, I always through they were rigged lol.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 28, 2015)

Kugz said:


> I have an old white PSP-1000 I got from an Arcade machine back when I was like 16/17 and it works fine. THEN I bought that bloody awesome FFVII Crisis-Core edition PSP and I still use it to this day, it kicks ass!
> 
> Too bad about the PS Vita scene. I have PS Plus and the games I get from that outweigh having any emulators on it.


 
Actually with custom bubbles, you can upgrade in they'll still be there, because they don't use the exploited game. They use a random game of your choice. At least, that's been the pattern so far... they can't patch it.... but who knows? Maybe they'll find a way too. I've been playing A Link to the Past on my Vita while waiting on Majoras Mask 3D


----------



## Kugz (Jan 28, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> Damn, I didn't ever think those arcade machines actually dropped the stuff, I always through they were rigged lol.


 

They are programmed by (usually) the arcade owner to 'pay out' after a certain amount has been put into the machine. There is a popular arcade machine called the... 'Stacker' game? Anyway it's really easy for me to play and I get to the top bar 9/10 times and I won my PSP from that. When I won it I found the manuals for a few arcade machines online and they're just the same as a lot of slot machines in terms of win conditions. Stopped playing those games as soon as I saw how they were set up


----------



## lolboy (Jan 28, 2015)

Just woke up and getting ready for work. Still no gateway release...starting to doubt this all N3DS support thing.


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 28, 2015)

I have the money for a sky3ds but everytime i look at the price im just so afraid gw will release n then ill have to try n sell my sky on craigslist n blah. i flockin hate meeting ppl on craigslist.. i mean could i spend damn near 100 on sky so i can be damn sure to use my n3ds.. or spend around 100 on an xl n use my gateway n keep my saves n shit....i have a normal 3ds but screens shit and no "l" button... i mean gawrsh donald i just dont know what to do


----------



## bendrr (Jan 28, 2015)

So are there any leaked dates yet? Imagined dates aren't what I mean. Can't read any further back without banging my head on the keyboard.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 28, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Cover plate No.33 if you want the orange covers though, they're quite nice.


You rang?


----------



## Jao Chu (Jan 28, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Just woke up and getting ready for work. Still no gateway release...starting to doubt this all N3DS support thing.


 
Even though, they like, shown a video, and all that of it working on a New 3DS.

It's no secret that the new 3DS is different to the previous incarnation of the 3DS, Gateway need some time to patch up all the differences for the card to work, is all.


----------



## congzing (Jan 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> If only I could find a psp for 40$


 
If 3ds like psp, the hacking on psp is free for everyone and gateway just want to make money on they card. So that's why we must wait for them make money.


----------



## dandymanz (Jan 28, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> I have the money for a sky3ds but everytime i look at the price im just so afraid gw will release n then ill have to try n sell my sky on craigslist n blah. i flockin hate meeting ppl on craigslist.. i mean could i spend damn near 100 on sky so i can be damn sure to use my n3ds.. or spend around 100 on an xl n use my gateway n keep my saves n shit....i have a normal 3ds but screens shit and no "l" button... i mean gawrsh donald i just dont know what to do


 
Well, this is the checklist i made for myself on whether i want to wait for Gateway or get a Sky3ds. Maybe you can use it as reference.

1) Is there only 1 game you want to play now? Then maybe you can buy the original game first. 
2) Do you have more than 3 games that you'd like switch between playing now? Then you can consider getting the Sky3ds
3) If you have more than 3 games, are you bothered by the 31 game limit?
4) Is the game you want to play from another region or is it a translated game?
5) Do you really need CIA or homebrews for your 3ds?
6) Are you worried of Sky3ds getting blocked?
7) If you're not in a hurry and have other games to play (Xbox, PS3, Android/Iphone), then wait till 13 Feb and see if Gateway release anything. If no, go back to step 1 and plan accordingly.

If you're fine with the above, then you're good to go.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

bendrr said:


> So are there any leaked dates yet? Imagined dates aren't what I mean. Can't read any further back without banging my head on the keyboard.


 
Nope, no news from garyopa or sonyusa on maxconsole.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 28, 2015)

Jao Chu said:


> Even though, they like, shown a video, and all that of it working on a New 3DS.
> 
> It's no secret that the new 3DS is different to the previous incarnation of the 3DS, Gateway need some time to patch up all the differences for the card to work, is all.


 
*...shown a video, and all that of it working on a New 3DS.*So what? I could have been some console specific exploit or made possible by some hardware modification that is useless for the avarage consumer.


*Gateway need some time to patch up all...*
Seriously? 14 nov 2014 they said "FINALIZING". Sure, lets give them 5 more years so that they can support the future firmware and maybe the gateway can work on my Playstation 4 by that time


----------



## insidestraight (Jan 28, 2015)

To think I was depriving myself of sleep in anticipation of this release around Christmas....


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hmm.....GW will release something this weekend.....

I wonder if it's going to be a news update.......


----------



## ucta (Jan 28, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Hmm.....GW will release something this weekend.....
> 
> I wonder if it's going to be a news update.......


 
Source? or speculation again ? -_-


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 28, 2015)

ucta said:


> Source? or speculation again ? -_-


it's from mah sauce


Spoiler


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 28, 2015)

So much butthurt and hate towards GW... But the minute the update hits people will start selling their Sky3ds's and pretend nothings ever happened  

On topic, it's this week for sure!


----------



## lolboy (Jan 28, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> So much butthurt and hate towards GW... But the minute the update hits people will start selling their Sky3ds's and pretend nothings ever happened
> 
> On topic, it's this week for sure!


 
So sad, yet very true


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 28, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> So much butthurt and hate towards GW... But the minute the update hits people will start selling their Sky3ds's and pretend nothings ever happened
> 
> On topic, it's this week for sure!


 

I can't wait to hear what the news is, most likely it is 2DS news, It's nice that we have videos of the n3dsxl being hacked atleast on youtube

Due to those videos im sure we will get a release too, Gateway will just need to iron out a few things then boom  
Never lose faith in Gateway


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 28, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> I can't wait to hear what the news is, most likely it is 2DS news, It's nice that we have videos of the n3dsxl being hacked atleast on youtube
> 
> Due to those videos im sure we will get a release too, Gateway will just need to iron out a few things then boom
> Never lose faith in Gateway


 
True, Im still excited to see this "new feature" theyve been mentioning


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 28, 2015)

2nd day my N3DS XL stays lonely in the corner waiting to be played


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 28, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> True, Im still excited to see this "new feature" theyve been mentioning


 

The only real downside is we probably won't get NFC support but I can deal with that,

I already have a Wii U and that system supports all the amiibo games (cept Project steam currently) + it's own version of Smash
3DS probably won't support as many + the ones already released like Mario party 3ds won't have amiibo support so it's not all bad I guess


----------



## Kracken (Jan 28, 2015)

N3DS finally came from Japan. Except it's 8.1. Whatever, GW has confirmed that 8.1 will be supported, but wanted to be on 9.0-9.2 to be safe and make sure mine is supported right away. I'm keeping it in the box for now in case it needs to be sold. Preordered the MH XL and a black XL just in case this 8.1 N3DS doesn't work out for some reason.

I was worried that I'd have buyers remorse, but now I'm glad I got the smaller one. Cheaper, faceplates and so far it is way more comfortable than the launch versions. Sucks that I'll have to import accessories though.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 28, 2015)

Kracken said:


> N3DS finally came from Japan. Except it's 8.1. Whatever, GW has confirmed that 8.1 will be supported, but wanted to be on 9.0-9.2 to be safe and make sure mine is supported right away. I'm keeping it in the box for now in case it needs to be sold. Preordered the MH XL and a black XL just in case this 8.1 N3DS doesn't work out for some reason.
> 
> I was worried that I'd have buyers remorse, but now I'm glad I got the smaller one. Cheaper, faceplates and so far it is way more comfortable than the launch versions. Sucks that I'll have to import accessories though.


 
The smaller one is like if a normal 3DS and an XL had a child, it's like the perfect size if you didn't like the XL but wanted something just a bit bigger. Loving the feel of mine. I was lucky enough to get 9.0 (AUS), so I got to try out the web browser and it's actually usable. As in, I can look up a Bulbapedia page as fast as my phone or a PC could, which is great for training.


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 28, 2015)

I am already done with 2 PS3 games and there's still no news about it????

I think the real question is, does it even still exist???

Gateway has been pretty quiet about it and it seems like they even stop saying the famous "soon" line.


----------



## s-arash (Jan 28, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> I am already done with 2 PS3 games and there's still no news about it????
> 
> I think the real question is, does it even still exist???
> 
> Gateway has been pretty quiet about it and it seems like they even stop saying the famous "soon" line.


 
they dont reply emails and there's no news on their website
so no ones knows whats happening now


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 28, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> I am already done with 2 PS3 games and there's still no news about it????
> 
> I think the real question is, does it even still exist???
> 
> Gateway has been pretty quiet about it and it seems like they even stop saying the famous "soon" line.


Please understand.






But in all honesty, we can't really do anything now but to wait. 

Meanwhile, we can discuss about matters about the New 3DS, and what particular features of it that might cause it to be unable to run the current update.

Aside from the browser and some stuff I'm not really clear or sure about, are there any features that might cause the N3DS to be of a different programming than the original?


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 28, 2015)

They probably have nothing to report for N3DS on their website.


----------



## Axido (Jan 28, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Looks like I'm in the "have an N3DS but nothing to use it with" club now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Orange3DS comeback confirmed!


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 28, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Gateway couldn't give two shits about what anybody here has to say about anything. Good thing, too.


 

They couldn't give two shits probably for damn good reason.


----------



## Kaptain Kek (Jan 28, 2015)

So if NA and EU N3DSs come out, are on 9.4 AND gateway works on it, does that mean that old 3DSs will get supported too?

edit: old 3DSs on >9.2


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 28, 2015)

Kaptain Kek said:


> So if NA and EU N3DSs come out, are on 9.4 AND gateway works on it, does that mean that old 3DSs will get supported too?
> 
> *Sent from my GT-I9070 using Forum Fiend v1.2.14.*


They are already supported?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 28, 2015)

Kaptain Kek said:


> So if NA and EU N3DSs come out, are on 9.4 AND gateway works on it, does that mean that old 3DSs will get supported too?


What? No, GW works only up to 9.2 for now.


----------



## Axido (Jan 28, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> They are already supported?


 
I assume he means the 9.4 firmware.
The N3DS are not even out in US and EU and people already imagine bs...


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 28, 2015)

Axido said:


> I assume he means the 9.4 firmware.
> The N3DS are not even out in US and EU and people already imagine bs...


True.


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 28, 2015)

Silence Brings unease.....................


----------



## s-arash (Jan 28, 2015)

Kaptain Kek said:


> So if NA and EU N3DSs come out, are on 9.4 AND gateway works on it, does that mean that old 3DSs will get supported too?
> 
> edit: old 3DSs on >9.2


 
if the exploit is not based on n3ds new features like new web browser , most likely yes


----------



## Kaptain Kek (Jan 28, 2015)

Let's just hope for the best.


----------



## Axido (Jan 28, 2015)

s-arash said:


> if the exploit is not based on n3ds new features like new web browser , most likely yes


 
But even more likely the N3DS will be 9.2 or less AND Gateway won't support any firmwares above 9.2 for a long time.


----------



## Kaptain Kek (Jan 28, 2015)

Axido said:
			
		

> > *s-arash said: *
> > if the exploit is not based on n3ds new features like new web browser , most likely yes
> 
> 
> ...



9.2 or not, the webbrowser will be more secure.


----------



## s-arash (Jan 28, 2015)

Axido said:


> But even more likely the N3DS will be 9.2 or less AND Gateway won't support any firmwares above 9.2 for a long time.


 
who knows
rumors say that n3ds support is based on mii maker exploit which is not patched yet even on 9.4.0


----------



## Axido (Jan 28, 2015)

s-arash said:


> who knows
> rumors say that n3ds support is based on mii maker exploit which is not patched yet even on 9.4.0


 
And Gateway told their customers this:




> Just yesterday system firmware 9.3 was released and after quickly analysing it we want to warn our users *NOT* to update their sysnand to 9.3 or higher if they want to enjoy our upcoming support!
> We repeat, DO NOT update sysnand to 9.3 or beyond!


 
...AFTER their video showing off what is believed to be the Mii Plaza exploit...


----------



## s-arash (Jan 28, 2015)

Axido said:


> And Gateway told their customers this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anyway..
its not the matter of new firmware at this time
the thing thats important right now is that they currently dont support n3ds ,and they are just silent


----------



## omegart (Jan 28, 2015)

Axido said:


> And Gateway told their customers this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe the mii exploit work only on n3ds, so for 3ds user update to 9.2> is not safe


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 28, 2015)

What is everyone's plan if on the 13th there is no gateway release?

Go ahead and buy the N3DS and continue to wait it out? (Assume <=9.2)
Hold off on purchase until GW release?  (And risk second batch >9.2)
Other options?

I have two on pre-order and want to trade in my current XL for the $100 at GS but doesn't want to be without a working GW.  Tough decision.  I am certainly waiting on purchasing a second GW until release, I am not so cheap to try and get by on one GW and two devices.


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 28, 2015)

i already have a normal 3ds and to ease the wait for GW i play some old ds RPG that i haven't finished. But in fear of the Eu and Us have higher firmware i went and imported a AUS N3DS XL just in case. that was my decision you choose


----------



## andre104623 (Jan 28, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> i already have a normal 3ds and to ease the wait for GW i play some old ds RPG that i haven't finished. But in fear of the Eu and Us have higher firmware i went and imported a AUS N3DS XL just in case. that was my decision you choose


I imported a japan New 3ds because it was cheaper then pal but it came with 8.1 and I can't read dick


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 28, 2015)

yeah jap was in my options too but i said better pay for something you really like and want and try to spend less on other things like drinks or smoke. (I am a non-smoker)


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 28, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> What is everyone's plan if on the 13th there is no gateway release?
> 
> Go ahead and buy the N3DS and continue to wait it out? (Assume <=9.2)
> Hold off on purchase until GW release?  (And risk second batch >9.2)
> ...


Personally, I will be picking up my pre-order  on the 13th no matter what it comes with. I will also wait out for GW if it's not out yet. I have plenty of things to do in the mean time.


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 28, 2015)

i am thinking to pick Valkyria Chronicles for PC


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> What is everyone's plan if on the 13th there is no gateway release?
> 
> Go ahead and buy the N3DS and continue to wait it out? (Assume <=9.2)
> Hold off on purchase until GW release? (And risk second batch >9.2)
> ...


 
I have a AUS N3DS at 9.0, so I'll just keep waiting. But I'm pretty sure we'll at least get some news by Feb 13


----------



## bytor (Jan 28, 2015)

Well I've been lucky enough to get an Ambassador Bundle but I'm hoping that Gateway are going to sort out support for it before Nintendo release a new update so that I can do a System Transfer from 9.4 EmuNAND to 9.4 EmuNAND between my 2 consoles. Rumour has it that Nintendo are going to release an update to allow for amiibo/NYC use on launch day.

I want to do a System Transfer and sell my old metallic red 3DS so that I can pay off some of my credit card, couldn't afford to buy the Ambassador Bundle tbh but it was too good of an offer to resist, great playing the console around a month early.

I'm surprised that nobody has started to do custom face plates yet, as well as Premiership football clubs. United face plates in particular would sell an absolute shitload both here in Europe and in Japan.


----------



## 2skies (Jan 28, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> What is everyone's plan if on the 13th there is no gateway release?


 

Well, I've already ordered a Gateway and an R4i gold card in anticipation of release.  If Gateway doesn't have a release by the time I get the console, I'll just play DS games through the R4i until they do. I've got too many ROMs to want to cycle a Sky3DS regularly, so I'll just stick out the Gatewait.


----------



## Random Joe (Jan 28, 2015)

I ordered an extra stylus on ebay.  I'm concerned to use it cause the tip isn't solid.  Its got a little hole on the tip of it.  Has previous stylus been like this before?


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 28, 2015)

2skies said:


> Well, I've already ordered a Gateway and an R4i gold card in anticipation of release.  If Gateway doesn't have a release by the time I get the console, I'll just play DS games through the R4i until they do. I've got too many ROMs to want to cycle a Sky3DS regularly, so I'll just stick out the Gatewait.


Has the R4i been confirmed to work on the new 3DS? At least the jap or aus models?  I have one and didn't think about that.


----------



## satel (Jan 28, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Has the R4i been confirmed to work on the new 3DS? At least the jap or aus models? I have one and didn't think about that.


 

yes,i have this card & it works: http://www.yeahgeek.com/r4i-sdhc-3d...-xl-dsi-ndsi-ndsl-nds-p-707.html?currency=USD


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 28, 2015)

Why not get at least get an R4i gold? Or a DSTWO?


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 28, 2015)

satel said:


> yes,i have this card & it works: http://www.yeahgeek.com/r4i-sdhc-3d...-xl-dsi-ndsi-ndsl-nds-p-707.html?currency=USD


I have the r4ids.cn model.  Not sure if there is really a difference between that one and the SDHC one or not. The resellers string all the terms together and confuse the issue.  Only way I can tell is by looking at the label.


----------



## satel (Jan 28, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> I have the r4ids.cn model. Not sure if there is really a difference between that one and the SDHC one or not. The resellers string all the terms together and confuse the issue. Only way I can tell is by looking at the label.


 

your card should work.


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 28, 2015)

satel said:


> your card should work.


 

Btw, to quote your signature, EU Firmware should be 9.0/9.2

I bet 9.3+ will come out summer or later


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 28, 2015)

Tax refunds are almost here, Gateway. Americans want to spend money on stupid shit like SKy3ds, Gateway, Xbox, n3ds this time of year. Release something... ANYTHING for n3ds. Sales would go through the roof.


----------



## satel (Jan 28, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Btw, to quote your signature, EU Firmware should be 9.0/9.2
> 
> I bet 9.3+ will come out summer or later


 

i hope so as i already have a gateway but even if it is 9.3+ i'm going to be happy with it,i already own most of my favourite 3ds games & there is the SKY3DS option available so all is good.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 28, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Personally, I will be picking up my pre-order on the 13th no matter what it comes with. I will also wait out for GW if it's not out yet. I have plenty of things to do in the mean time.


 

I guess only a handful were smart enough to wait for the release of the N3DS to come out in there region instead of buying one overseas.  Save the drama, HAHAHA.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 28, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I guess only a handful were smart enough to wait for the release of the N3DS to come out in there region instead of buying one overseas. Save the drama, HAHAHA.


 
Smart ones include those who got the n3ds regular imported since we cant get it here in the USA


----------



## Sonicx64 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah I don't feel too dumb buying the N3DS regular ahead of time since I'm in the USA. It's the end of January now, sure is taking a lot longer than I expected. Can't believe I thought this update was going to come before or on Christmas.


----------



## Random Joe (Jan 28, 2015)

It's never coming


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 28, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> It's never coming


original


----------



## satel (Jan 28, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I guess only a handful were smart enough to wait for the release of the N3DS to come out in there region instead of buying one overseas. Save the drama, HAHAHA.


 

i'm not sure it has anything to do with been smart,it's more about been very LUCKY as majority if not all of the people didn't know when the N3DS was going to be released let alone expect it to have a compatible GW FW but anyway i have correct my mistake by selling my JAP n3ds & pre-ordered the beautiful black n3ds.


----------



## satel (Jan 28, 2015)

GW site down or is just me ?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 28, 2015)

satel said:


> GW site down or is just me ?


 
gateway is working


----------



## satel (Jan 28, 2015)

ignore,it's working again


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 28, 2015)

To be honest I cannot understand the rush to sell gateways for sky3ds or the impatience of people sometimes

I feel everyone should wait till Feb 13th or a major gateway announcement before jumping off the hype train, what do you guys think?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 28, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> To be honest I cannot understand the rush to sell gateways for sky3ds or the impatience of people sometimes
> 
> I feel everyone should wait till Feb 13th or a major gateway announcement before jumping off the hype train, what do you guys think?


 
I understand it if all they have is the n3ds. How long are they expected to wait? They dont have to give up on Gateway. They can just get Sky3ds in the meantime.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 28, 2015)

Because the majority of those waiting for the update are, guess what, the ones who purchased the N3DS that is not withing there region.


----------



## Axido (Jan 28, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I understand it if all they have is the n3ds. How long are they expected to wait? They dont have to give up on Gateway. They can just get Sky3ds in the meantime.


 
I'm curious. Wouldn't it cost less to just buy two used games in the meantime instead of a Sky3DS you'll never use after the GW update is out?... Unless you have multiple 3DS and can use the Sky3DS to play coop games, that is.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 28, 2015)

Axido said:


> I'm curious. Wouldn't it cost less to just buy two used games in the meantime instead of a Sky3DS you'll never use after the GW update is out?... Unless you have multiple 3DS and can use the Sky3DS to play coop games, that is.


 
Depends on what games you want to buy/ for 3ds or n3ds/what region you are in

Getting a SKy3ds for 90 to play unlimited games in your region is a good investment right now since we arent getting a definite date from Gateway as to when N3ds support is coming. Im happily playing my n3ds right now Aussie 9.0 with my Sky3ds. Best choice I ever made. I keep repeating myself but it does the job. Having a Gateway right now and you only have an n3ds is like having a Ferrari without an engine. SKY3DS users are more like driving a Geo Metro, but its in perfect condition.


----------



## Aman27deep (Jan 28, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> It's never coming



That's what she said.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> To be honest I cannot understand the rush to sell gateways for sky3ds or the impatience of people sometimes
> 
> I feel everyone should wait till Feb 13th or a major gateway announcement before jumping off the hype train, what do you guys think?


 
The major announcement will be that New3DS support is coming soon, with a little "really this time!" thrown in.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 28, 2015)

I wish there was some way to play some 3DS roms at least while we wait... I finished all my regular DS games...


----------



## troa11 (Jan 28, 2015)

I do love all the functionality of my gateway, and I can't wait to use all that stuff on my N3DS.  But that said, I'm glad the impatient me bought a Sky to go with my N3DS when I imported it back in November..."just in case the Gateway release is a week or two away".

But then, I have like 3 3DSs and money to burn so...


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 28, 2015)

kheldar said:


> I wish there was some way to play some 3DS roms at least while we wait... I finished all my regular DS games...


 

Currently im playing League of Legends, been playing games on my softmodded Wii and also was playing PS1 and PSP games the other day on those emulators
I recommend looking at all those emulators or running some games on Dolphin emulator in the meantime, there are a lot of other games to play these days so I don't mind, also the new Resident evil remake is really good so check out steam too 



troa11 said:


> I do love all the functionality of my gateway, and I can't wait to use all that stuff on my N3DS. But that said, I'm glad the impatient me bought a Sky to go with my N3DS when I imported it back in November..."just in case the Gateway release is a week or two away".
> 
> But then, I have like 3 3DSs and money to burn so...


 

I see, enjoy  I in the meantime will wait but not wait anxiously as I am sure the Gateway train will role in eventually,
Ok so who here is more invested in the hype train than me?

Anyone.....


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 28, 2015)

kheldar said:


> I wish there was some way to play some 3DS roms at least while we wait... I finished all my regular DS games...


 
I thought I was the only one that felt people around me lived in an alternate reality, or at least that everyone around me was just dreamed up by me.

In my reality we have this thing called Sky3ds and it plays 3ds roms as an alternative to Gateway. Hell, in other realities SKY3ds doesnt exist, but this thing called QQ3DS lurks.

I wish you could attain these items..


----------



## kheldar (Jan 28, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I thought I was the only one that felt people around me lived in an alternate reality, or at least that everyone around me was just dreamed up by me.
> 
> In my reality we have this thing called Sky3ds and it plays 3ds roms as an alternative to Gateway. Hell, in other realities SKY3ds doesnt exist, but this thing called QQ3DS lurks.
> 
> I wish you could attain these items.. .


 
I already paid for my gateway and can't afford another flash card unfortunately...


----------



## Aymericard (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, bought a used Japanese Monster Hunter 3 so I can wait. Hopefully my 6 months of Japanese studying will come helpful.


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I thought I was the only one that felt people around me lived in an alternate reality, or at least that everyone around me was just dreamed up by me.
> 
> In my reality we have this thing called Sky3ds and it plays 3ds roms as an alternative to Gateway. Hell, in other realities SKY3ds doesnt exist, but this thing called QQ3DS lurks.
> 
> I wish you could attain these items.. looks like all you know about is Gaywait.


 

 Ralph has a point there are other solutions, Sky3ds is pretty badass, if it reaches Fall or definetly Winter and there is no Gateway I will join the Sky group 

Sky's the limit, until then I shall wait on the Gateway, #Ilovethegatedespitethewaitdonthate


----------



## iViperz (Jan 28, 2015)

Gateway as main, Sky as contingency here


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 28, 2015)

Literally this when GW update hits for the N3DS!


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 28, 2015)

*The Gatewait strategy*

OK so for those who cannot wait for the Gateway release for N3ds I have the perfect solution:

*Q:* I really really wanna play 3DS games, that's all I care about, ive been waiting forever!!!
*A:* Shut up and buy a Sky3DS 

*Q:* I really want a Gateway but there's been no new announcements and it's taking a real long time 
*A:* Imagine you're not waiting for the Gateway, take your mind off it and go play some other games that you must certainly have 
*(Eg. A really really good RPG like Earthbound, FF7)*
*(Eg. A really really long game like Dragon Quest 7 & 8, FF online, Animal Crossing, Monster Hunter, Xenoblade, Shin Megami, Dragon Age)*

*Q:* I really wanna get a Gateway but I'm on 9.4 and I'm not sure whether it'll get supported soon and blah blah blah blah blah blah.... 
*A:* Shut up and buy a N3DS/XL or Shut up and buy a Sky3ds 

*Q:* Gateway is never going to support N3DS, why are you still waiting? 
*A:* Shut up and die


----------



## 2skies (Jan 29, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Literally this when GW update hits for the N3DS...


 

I still think people will be salty but grateful when/if it's finally released.

It's kind of like Gandalf coming to help out at Helm's Deep. He said "look for me on the fifth day," except in our case, that day came and went, the city burned, people died, and Helm's Deep was turned into an greasy Orc brothel. Then Gandalf finally shows up with the Rohani, they kill a few bad guys, and everything's hunky-dory in their minds.  Meanwhile, the city's still in ruins, Orcs are raping the last few humans, and everyone has lost so much faith in Gandalf that they won't want to rely on him in the future but they really have no other better choice so they just take it. And they take it hard. 

It will be a Pyrrhic victory.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 29, 2015)

kheldar said:


> I wish there was some way to play some 3DS roms at least while we wait... I finished all my regular DS games...


I heard that some places actually sell retail carts... pretty crazy eh? These carts are also really easy to use, just plug and play. 

Just a rumor...


----------



## satel (Jan 29, 2015)

the people behind SKY3DS are poor at doing business,they joke about Gatewait delays which are true facts but they won't use these delays to their advantage by lowering their prices & boosting their sales !! i really wonder if 9.5 blocks their card will they realise they've wasted such an opportunity ? 

SKY3DS should be $45 to $50 max this is what i think anyway


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 29, 2015)

satel said:


> the people behind SKY3DS are poor at doing business,they joke about Gatewait delays which are true facts but they won't use these delays to their advantage by lowering their prices & boosting their sales !! i really wonder if 9.5 blocks their card will they realise they've wasted such an opportunity ?
> 
> SKY3DS should be $45 to $50 max this is what i think anyway


 
The only reason they keep this price is the monopoly theyre holding on the 3DS flascart scene. The moment they get blocked their price is gonna drop drastically.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm still super hyped about my Majoras Mask XL though. If gw pulls through, I won't even open it. Just leave the game sealed and have it running off my emuNAND as cia


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I'm still super hyped about my Majoras Mask XL though. If gw pulls through, I won't even open it. Just leave the game sealed and have it running off my emuNAND as cia


 
Yeah, first I would worry about the N3DS coming with a firmware of 9.2 and bellow before making place on where does where go  Also, there isnt a single word about emunand suport for the N3DS so theres that. But Im sure emunand is gonna be delivered sooner or later. Til then I have my classic 3DS enjoying Fantasy Life.


PS, can I transfer my Fantasy Life save from my classic 3DS via savedatafiler to the N3DS. The game is in .cia format.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 29, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Yeah, first I would worry about the N3DS coming with a firmware of 9.2 and bellow before making place on where does where go  Also, there isnt a single word about emunand suport for the N3DS so theres that. But Im sure emunand is gonna be delivered sooner or later. Til then I have my classic 3DS enjoying Fantasy Life.
> 
> 
> PS, can I transfer my Fantasy Life save from my classic 3DS via savedatafiler to the N3DS. The game is in .cia format.


Yep, I'm pretty confident tbh but you never know. I think emuNAND will be present 100%. No doubt in my mind it will happen. Pretty sure kernel exploit means emuNAND is possible. Also I'm gonna be buying a second 3ds or nand modding my zelda xl to roll back, so I will see.

I have saves thst were extracted via savedatafiler but never tried transferring them. I bet they will work though.


----------



## sbm888 (Jan 29, 2015)

I've just sold my unopened N3DS.... no point keeping it until something comes out...
i've still got the Majoras mask edition pre-ordered, hopefully they release something before that comes out...


----------



## ground (Jan 29, 2015)

s-arash said:


> if the exploit is not based on n3ds new features like new web browser , most likely yes


I wouldn't say that. As the exploit actually uses a 4 different exploits, and 2 of them were patched in 9.4. So most likely no  ( now they only need to find another one instead of spider)


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 29, 2015)

Damn I think I'm going to give up and buy a sky, though I feel dirty to make Tommy a wealthy pig, don't buy too much booze with the commission Tom


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 29, 2015)

Diversify your Gaming Portfolio... Get SKY3DS


----------



## weatMod (Jan 29, 2015)

I think GW are really fucking themselves by being so silent about n3ds support release people are getting impatient and buying sky cards 
I know people who have preordered the US N3DS who haven't bought a flashcard yet because of the delay and also not knowing if it will be on exploitable FW if GW doesn't announce or release by the US launch then they will loose even more
Sales to sky or because people update , mostly people with kids. Who will be getting their brand new n3ds who will be too impatient  to wait


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 29, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Diversify your Gaming Portfolio... Get SKY3DS


I hope that at least bravely default runs smoothly on sky, I don't want another disappointment after reigns victory... damn wwe


----------



## kheldar (Jan 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I heard that some places actually sell retail carts... pretty crazy eh? These carts are also really easy to use, just plug and play.
> 
> Just a rumor...


 
Not everyone lives where you live. I'm not actually from France. I'm from an undeveloped country where retail carts are crazy expensive.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 29, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> I hope that at least bravely default runs smoothly on sky, I don't want another disappointment after reigns victory... damn wwe


 
From what I saw, it ran very smooth. I only played the first cut scene and saved it.. Ill start playing it this week(EUR version).. Too many games on my plate lol

and yes.. I am going to the Raw in Orlando and I will bring a DIE REIGNS DIE sign


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 29, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> Damn I think I'm going to give up and buy a sky, though I feel dirty to make Tommy a wealthy pig, don't buy too much booze with the commission Tom


 
Why give up, especially before launch? You should wait till february atleast 

Surely waiting even 3 - 6 months is worth it for the best type of cartridge, although I can understand that if you like Sky3ds then there's also no need to wait really...

I just don't get the selling of systems/gateways due to how long it's taking, surely being able to play any of the current 609/ possible 1000 games in the future is like worth waiting even a year for as long as you have lots of other games?

No offense but people in general are so impatient (Not you Sparrow )
Assuming there's no news whatsoever I'll probably abandon the Gateway train in fall this year but we'll probably get the N3DS exploit by then

Here's how I see it; *Gateway Probability List*

Considering Gateway have videos of it working on N3DS and they said soon;

*Chances of N3DS exploit coming out by N3DS release:** 60%*
*Chances of N3DS exploit coming out ever: 95%*
*Chances of N3DS exploit coming out this year:* *81%*

Based on these facts I can't believe the majority are losing faith so early before the release of the damn system , ok I'll stop my rant


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

I will enjoy my retail games with my N3ds coming


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 29, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> From what I saw, it ran very smooth. I only played the first cut scene and saved it.. Ill start playing it this week(EUR version).. Too many games on my plate lol
> 
> and yes.. I am going to the Raw in Orlando and I will bring a DIE REIGNS DIE sign


I knew that they were going to pull that crap off, but man wtf with that smarky crowd and they went as far as to try to push him the cheap way using the Rock, at least the title match was pretty good.
Going back to the sky question my problem now is that I have free time again, and its the same as Christmas Fiasco, this looks like the groundhog day, I can wait until February but if February arrives and still no news what? do I keep waiting and when I have free time again on my hands? its going to be the same all over again, at this rhythm this is going to be and endless loop of suffering  so I facing a dilemma.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 29, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Not everyone lives where you live. I'm not actually from France. I'm from an undeveloped country where retail carts are crazy expensive.


I know, I can't even see your nationality on tapatalk. But the thing is, don't go insulting gw or complain that you have nothing to play when you're only in this to pirate. Too many ppl here do that and it's just laughable. 

If you wanna pirate now, buy sky. If you wanna play, invest in a 3ds game. Doesn't have to be retail. Even second hand is fine. But the point is, don't complain that you can't pirate nao.



Miles54321 said:


> Why give up, especially before launch? You should wait till february atleast
> 
> Surely waiting even 3 - 6 months is worth it for the best type of cartridge, although I can understand that if you like Sky3ds then there's also no need to wait really...
> 
> ...



This is organized bullshit. The percentages for sure. I get your point and all, you're trying to boost moral, but bs stats out of your arse aren't helping lol.

I like to think I'll wait for Feb 13th but I don't think I will. If they don't release Feb 12th, they won't release Feb 13th. if they are holding out for the NA n3ds, then they will surely find an NA N3ds before anything. They found themselves an ambassador n3ds before right after release. So I'm gonna assume they have the ability to nick one before the Feb 13th release. If not, they're gonna have to wait for theirs to ship/arrive and to test it out.


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I know, I can't even see your nationality on tapatalk. But the thing is, don't go insulting gw or complain that you have nothing to play when you're only in this to pirate. Too many ppl here do that and it's just laughable.
> 
> If you wanna pirate now, buy sky. If you wanna play, invest in a 3ds game. Doesn't have to be retail. Even second hand is fine. But the point is, don't complain that you can't pirate nao.
> 
> ...


 

my percentages aren't that bad...*sob* 
My point is i'm really sure they'll release this year, I most likely think they have copy and are still ironing out things, if not it could take a lot longer than I expect atleast


----------



## Random Joe (Jan 29, 2015)

I heard n3ds support will be released Next Friday.


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 29, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I heard n3ds support will be released Next Friday.


 

Sources Please?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 29, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> my percentages aren't that bad...*sob*
> My point is i'm really sure they'll release this year, I most likely think they have copy and are still ironing out things, if not it could take a lot longer than I expect atleast


Lol also, reading over again, are you seriously waiting till fall? That is 7 months to much lol. Getting a sky is much more worth it at that point. Your time is worth money, really. And it's your job deciding how much your time is worth, starting from applying for jobs, to leaving a theater an hour earlier.


Oh and no offense  just stating my observations and point of view


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 29, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I heard n3ds support will be released Next Friday.


Are you trying to live yo your gimmick to the end and be a random fucker, well I can respect that 
his sauce is this


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 29, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> I knew that they were going to pull that crap off, but man wtf with that smarky crowd and they went as far as to try to push him the cheap way using the Rock, at least the title match was pretty good.
> Going back to the sky question my problem now is that I have free time again, and its the same as Christmas Fiasco, this looks like the groundhog day, I can wait until February but if February arrives and still no news what? do I keep waiting and when I have free time again on my hands? its going to be the same all over again, at this rhythm this is going to be and endless loop of suffering  so I facing a dilemma.


 
I get what your facing. Waiting a few days wont hurt. There could possibly be some news.

Im tellin ya.. Reigns winning sucked ass.... but if you gave me... that epic title match and Reigns winning on one side... and Cena winning the belt, but Rusev winning the Rumble at the very end.... I would take Cena LOSING everytime.. I hate Cena


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I get what your facing. Waiting a few days wont hurt. There could possibly be some news.
> 
> Im tellin ya.. Reigns winning sucked ass.... but if you gave me... that epic title match and Reigns winning on one side... and Cena winning the belt, but Rusev winning the Rumble at the very end.... I would take Cena LOSING everytime.. I hate Cena


 

Same Cena sux



2Hack said:


> Lol also, reading over again, are you seriously waiting till fall? That is 7 months to much lol. Getting a sky is much more worth it at that point. Your time is worth money, really. And it's your job deciding how much your time is worth, starting from applying for jobs, to leaving a theater an hour earlier.
> 
> 
> Oh and no offense  just stating my observations and point of view


 

Its cool, it's because I already have a hacked wii ps2 etc and a lot of games and a 3ds xl at the moment with 8 games and a lot of Steam/PC games so I personally don't mind waiting, if I didn't have those it would be a different story


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 29, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I get what your facing. Waiting a few days wont hurt. There could possibly be some news.
> 
> Im tellin ya.. Reigns winning sucked ass.... but if you gave me... that epic title match and Reigns winning on one side... and Cena winning the belt, but Rusev winning the Rumble at the very end.... I would take Cena LOSING everytime.. I hate Cena


thats what I don't get, the Rusev thing was the usual Miz winning path, all that danm preparation for the wrong man to win, just because his family connections, by the way I hate Cena too and Ive never thought I would be saying this but I prefer him as champ before Reigns that says all.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I know, I can't even see your nationality on tapatalk. But the thing is, don't go insulting gw or complain that you have nothing to play when you're only in this to pirate. Too many ppl here do that and it's just laughable.
> 
> If you wanna pirate now, buy sky. If you wanna play, invest in a 3ds game. Doesn't have to be retail. Even second hand is fine. But the point is, don't complain that you can't pirate nao.


 
You ok bro? Where did I insult them or complain?


----------



## satel (Jan 29, 2015)

*SonyUSA* already said the GW team are waiting for the Us release of the N3DS to get their hands on one because they need to find the patch locations & make the GW launcher or something like that. so N3DS update won't happen any time before the US release unless they have an early access to the console.

we
shall
wait
n
see


----------



## Random Joe (Jan 29, 2015)

Ya that doesn't make any sense though.  They would release it now if it worked on the other regions.


----------



## satel (Jan 29, 2015)

here guys,this is what SHE said:



> *they don't even have the patch locations for the firmware yet to actually make GW3DS usable on the systems. They are waiting to get a retail unit so they can find the patch locations and create the launcher.*


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 29, 2015)

So they dont have the patch locations for the AUS and JPN systems..

You cant shit a shitter.


----------



## satel (Jan 29, 2015)

this one for the Hype Train 



> *If I had to put money down, I would expect release no less than 2 weeks before launch (about the time when they may feasibly be able to get their hands on a non-ambassador US N3DS and create the proper Launcher.dat** for it)*.


----------



## ground (Jan 29, 2015)

satel said:


> here guys,this is what SHE said:


but i don't understand how they made that video then.


----------



## Mrbaghead (Jan 29, 2015)

ground said:


> but i don't understand how they made that video then.


Stupidest excuse I've heard in a long time, didn't they just release the downgrade packs later for taiwan korea etc. why do we have to wait for the US, they should just relase it right now for PAL and Japan, which are significantly larger than the US together.


----------



## satel (Jan 29, 2015)

ground said:


> but i don't understand how they made that video then.


 

they have the patch locations for the JAP N3DS this is how !! & since they already have PAL N3DS consoles i think they have the patch locations for PAL too,all they need now is the US N3DS console to complete the GW3DS Launcher & release the N3DS public beta. or at least this is how i understood SonyUSA's comments.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 29, 2015)

Them holding off on a release until the US consoles are available makes a lot of sense actually, cause if they release a version before the US N3DS theres gonna be some people who get there N3DS here in the US and try to use it on theres and just end up with a brick or complaining that it doesnt work. They are better off getting all the versions in a beta then testing it all. Now just give it time...


----------



## Mrbaghead (Jan 29, 2015)

satel said:


> they have the patch locations for the JAP N3DS this is how !! & since they already have PAL N3DS consoles i think they have the patch locations for PAL too,all they need now is the US N3DS console to complete the GW3DS Launcher & release the N3DS public beta. or at least this is how i understood SonyUSA's comments.


Why not appease some people and release japanese and pal n3ds support. Gateway can throw US users under the bus too right? I mean that's what they did with us n3DS users when regular 3ds support was implemented.


----------



## Mrbaghead (Jan 29, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Them holding off on a release until the US consoles are available makes a lot of sense actually, cause if they release a version before the US N3DS theres gonna be some people who get there N3DS here in the US and try to use it on theres and just end up with a brick or complaining that it doesnt work. They are better off getting all the versions in a beta then testing it all. Now just give it time...


Or you know they can advise if you are on a different region this could brick your device as they've stated before on the downgrading >.>


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 29, 2015)

satel said:


> they have the patch locations for the JAP N3DS this is how !! & since they already have PAL N3DS consoles i think they have the patch locations for PAL too,all they need now is the US N3DS console to complete the GW3DS Launcher & release the N3DS public beta. or at least this is how i understood SonyUSA's comments.


 

Interesting theory, if that's true then we can expect a lot of info or even something released around the N3DS's launch in February


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 29, 2015)

Mrbaghead said:


> Why not appease some people and release japanese and pal n3ds support. Gateway can throw US users under the bus too right? I mean that's what they did with us n3DS users when regular 3ds support was implemented.


Because they need to make sure the patch will recognize that the n3ds that is from NA and stop it from running so it doesn't brick.


----------



## satel (Jan 29, 2015)

Mrbaghead said:


> Why not appease some people and release japanese and pal n3ds support. Gateway can throw US users under the bus too right? I mean that's what they did with us n3DS users when regular 3ds support was implemented.


 

i'm not sure to be honest but this comment by SonyUSA might explain why :



> My best guess is they are waiting until they can get their hands on a US N3DS so they can find the proper permissions to patch and release everything all at once so there aren't a bunch of different GW firmwares running around causing confusion.


----------



## Mrbaghead (Jan 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Because they need to make sure the patch will recognize that the n3ds that is from NA and stop it from running so it doesn't brick.


Implement a warning that it will brick users who try to use different region's exploits. Boom they are not liable.


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 29, 2015)

I have two kids and you CANNOT believe the delusional rantings of a pregnant woman.   She may deny it, but it is all pure speculation.   As my sauce said the Gateway Gods have big plans for her.  Apparently an Emumaculat conception occured in November so the release will happen around August 14th.  I am 100% confident in this.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 29, 2015)

You are confusing me evil people, fine Ill wait a little bit more, but this is the never ending story, gate way should change the dragon logo for this one


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 29, 2015)

Mrbaghead said:


> Implement a warning that it will brick users who try to use different region's exploits. Boom they are not liable.


There are stupid ppl in the world who will blame them and give them negative press. Not like they are liable to any brick ever. They are a shady flash cart company at the end of the day..


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> There are stupid ppl in the world who will blame them and give them negative press. Not like they are liable to any brick ever. They are a shady flash cart company at the end of the day..


 
This is exactly why, didnt some people get a brick from a downgrading indecent because of regions?


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> There are stupid ppl in the world who will blame them and give them negative press. Not like they are liable to any brick ever. They are a shady flash cart company at the end of the day..


 

They may be a shady flash cart company but they're our flash cart company, that likes to take it's sweet ass time


----------



## Kugz (Jan 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> There are stupid ppl in the world who will blame them and give them negative press. Not like they are liable to any brick ever. They are a shady flash cart company at the end of the day..


 

I've always known there was a risk of getting something wrong or ruining my hardware when modding all of my consoles and that's why I spend hours reading forums, checking guides and taking notes/screenshots of the process. Same thing with updating Tablet/Phone ROMs or installing OS X on my PC.

Now I've got to wait cause' some kid who stole his mom's credit card in the USA and bought a JAP console for $400 who'll more than likely rush and brick his console cause' he's struggling in 8th grade English classes.

10/10 would buy SKY3DS again


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 29, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> They may be a shady flash cart company but they're our flash cart company, that likes to take it's sweet ass time


 

At least if they are waiting for the US release they have time to work on other things like bug fixes that them may come across on the N3DS as they do development, existing bugs that have been yet to be found, implementing new features, etc.


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 29, 2015)

Kugz said:


> I've always known there was a risk of getting something wrong or ruining my hardware when modding all of my consoles and that's why I spend hours reading forums, checking guides and taking notes/screenshots of the process. Same thing with updating Tablet/Phone ROMs or installing OS X on my PC.
> 
> Now I've got to wait cause' some kid who stole his mom's credit card in the USA and bought a JAP console for $400 who'll more than likely rush and brick his console cause' he's struggling in 8th grade English classes.
> 
> 10/10 would buy SKY3DS again


 

I'll wait for the Gate but I don't respect people's hate 
Gateway releasing firmware 3 months late 
Got shit on my plate but ill take it for a date
Won't wait forever that's not my fate

Sky3ds has it's own place to stay
Won't let the annoying insults get in it's way
While the cats and mice come out to play
I'll prepare for the Gateway


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 29, 2015)

don't know about you guys but i flushed my gateway down the toilet and sold all mah 3DS's......lol jkn, just enjoying the wait


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Jan 29, 2015)

Mrbaghead said:


> Stupidest excuse I've heard in a long time, didn't they just release the downgrade packs later for taiwan korea etc. why do we have to wait for the US, they should just relase it right now for PAL and Japan, which are significantly larger than the US together.


Abso-fuckin-lutely. Super lame excuse, *if true*.



2Hack said:


> There are stupid ppl in the world who will blame them and give them negative press.


BS, a warning will do. Always has, always will for shady products like these. stupid peeps would already fuck up the current setup process anyway.

I'm seriously getting tired of all the excuses. They're fucking late, there's no way around it.
The N3DS vid was posted november 30th, and not a SINGLE word from them regarding N3DS ever since.

I don't think i'm alone feeling I was screwed for purchasing the damn thing exactly 2 months ago.
The whole "wait for US/EUR launch" doesn't concern me in the least. The video shows, and I quote "*GW working*" on JPN/AUS system; just bring it on ffs.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 29, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> Abso-fuckin-lutely. Super lame excuse, *if true*.
> 
> 
> BS, a warning will do. Always has, always will for shady products like these. stupid peeps would already fuck up the current setup process anyway.
> ...


 

Its not just that they want to save there ass's from bad press, its also about delivering a quality product. People just need to go find something else to do with there time, yeah you bought it all early. Are you getting screwed over? not really, GW has prooven they deliver on releases. Maybe not on time, but in the end they do. Go find something else to do with your time instead of complaining.


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Jan 29, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Its not just that they want to save there ass's from bad press, its also about delivering a quality product. People just need to go find something else to do with there time, yeah you bought it all early. Are you getting screwed over? not really, GW has prooven they deliver on releases. Maybe not on time, but in the end they do. Go find something else to do with your time instead of complaining.


 2 freaking months bro? srsly..


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 29, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> 2 freaking months bro? srsly..


Well, as an adult (I am assuming) you should learn to amount to your own mistakes. If you want it fast, from day one we had Sky3ds available. It is your fault you didn't jump for them earlier. If you are seriously sick of waiting, guess what?

Sky is still available.

Quit whining and act. Your only other choice is QQ, or Sky. Otherwise, sit down and wait like the rest of us.


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 29, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> 2 freaking months bro? srsly..


 

But the official product isn't even out yet, how can they ensure that no problems will occur when people get theirs on release assuming it's not higher than v9.2 unless they wait and check through things first?

THe only issue is they don't post much of what they're currently doing but that is so Nintendo don't get a heads up on what's going on


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Jan 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Well, as an adult (I am assuming) you should learn to amount to your own mistakes. If you want it fast, from day one we had Sky3ds available. It is your fault you didn't jump for them earlier. If you are seriously sick of waiting, guess what?
> 
> Sky is still available.
> 
> Quit whining and act. Your only other choice is QQ, or Sky. Otherwise, sit down and wait like the rest of us.


 Lol, I'll pester when I want as much as I want. The N3DS update is long overdue.
It's a freaking business; 2 months to deliver something advertized as working is ridiculous.
And sky, lol, I wouldn't recommend that pos to my worst enemy.


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Jan 29, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> But the official product isn't even out yet, how can they ensure that no problems will occur when people get theirs on release assuming it's not higher than v9.2 unless they wait and check through things first?
> 
> THe only issue is they don't post much of what they're currently doing but that is so Nintendo don't get a heads up on what's going on


 WTF are you even talking about, "the official product" has been out since october/november and they even made a freaking video with it


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> don't know about you guys but i flushed my gateway down the toilet and sold all mah 3DS's......lol jkn, just enjoying the wait


 
I enjoy the wait while reading this useless thread


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 29, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> WTF are you even talking about, "the official product" has been out since october/november and they even made a freaking video with it


I mean the n3ds console in the states, they are most likely not going to release anything big before Nintendo atleast release it everywhere




VinsCool said:


> I enjoy the wait while reading this useless thread


 
Same


----------



## Random Joe (Jan 29, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> I mean the n3ds console in the states, they are most likely not going to release anything big before Nintendo atleast release it everywhere


 
you're in denial phase


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Jan 29, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> I mean the n3ds console in the states, they are most likely not going to release anything big before Nintendo atleast release it everywhere


Of course you do, and I'm saying there's no reason GW should penalize us when it's "working" on JPN/AUS systems already.
Or else, it was just blatant false advertizing.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 29, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> Lol, I'll pester when I want as much as I want. The N3DS update is long overdue.
> It's a freaking business; 2 months to deliver something advertized as working is ridiculous.
> And sky, lol, I wouldn't recommend that pos to my worst enemy.


Its a hacker group, they are not obligated to release anything. You paid for hardware, not updates. Get used to it.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 29, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> Of course you do, and I'm saying there's no reason GW should penalize us when it's "working" on JPN/AUS systems already.
> Or else, it was just blatant false advertizing.


 
lol, there was no false advertising. 

I've argued with your type of ppl over and over again. There is nothing stopping you from buying a QQ3DS right now. Not like you need to update past 9.2 anyways so you can wait for the n3DS patch to come up


----------



## Vickyle (Jan 29, 2015)

satel said:


> here guys,this is what SHE said:
> 
> 
> > *they don't even have the patch locations for the firmware yet to actually make GW3DS usable on the systems. They are waiting to get a retail unit so they can find the patch locations and create the launcher.*


lmao. I guessed it right. They do not even have a solution yet. Maybe, just maybe they can release before Christmas 2015 or New Year 2016. Or maybe first week of 2016. They will not disappoint us because they will definitely release it, just no idea when. If it is released in 2020, they will still proudly announce that they keep their promise, they release it.



> SUPPORT FOR FIRMWARE 9.0 – 9.2 COMING
> Posted on November 14, 2014
> We recently reached a major milestone and now we are happy to announce that we are in the process of *finalizing* our support for 3DS systems running System Firmware 9.0.0-20 / 9.1.0-20J / 9.2.0-20 natively!
> Yes, this includes 2DS and New 3DS!


They are taking 2.5 months (up till this moment) to *finalize* their work.
I wonder how much time they used for development? They start before NEW 3DS is even created? Awesome...

*Continue playing other games  *


----------



## Kugz (Jan 29, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> Of course you do, and I'm saying there's no reason GW should penalize us when it's "working" on JPN/AUS systems already.
> Or else, it was just blatant false advertizing.


 

I'm super salty that it isn't out yet as well but I just bought a SKY3DS dude. I've got my Gateway sitting here being useless as tits on a bull and I've come to terms that Gateway are bloody shit at doing business (even for a piracy company). I'll use my Gateway when it comes out but I have only recommended SKY3DS to my friends.

They are horrendous at PR and it's cost them. They clearly do not care one bit about lost sales or customer satisfaction (they released the 3.0 'beta' just to shut up the hype train) so screw them, 3 of my mates have just bought SKY cards.

I, and many others, understand that software development isn't easy nor is it a clean cut working environment where deadlines are met at a 100% consistency rate but gosh darn they have the WORST customer-relations experience for support or getting direct answers.

I'll begrudgingly wait but I'm not recommending Gateway to anyone now.


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Jan 29, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Its a hacker group, they are not obligated to release anything. You paid for hardware, not updates. Get used to it.


 Dumbest thing I've read all day, bravo!


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 29, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> Dumbest thing I've read all day, bravo!


You're the one posting dump complaints, so you got a "dumb" response.


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Jan 29, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> You're the one posting dump complaints, so you got a "dumb" response.


I'm saddened by your lack of imagination.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 29, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> I'm saddened by your lack of imagination.


I'm saddened by the endless complaints.

Last response.

Anyways, decided I'm gonna get a copy of Majoras Mask with my N3DS. I'm gonna be broke by the end of the day lol


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 29, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> Dumbest thing I've read all day, bravo!


 
lol, do you read your own comments before you post? You sound like PagaN with good English


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 29, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> I'm saddened by the endless complaints.
> 
> Last response.
> 
> Anyways, decided I'm gonna get a copy of Majoras Mask with my N3DS. I'm gonna be broke by the end of the day lol


 
All about that broke life lol. Preordered them both, now I've only got 30$ left in the bank. No regrets though


----------



## 2skies (Jan 29, 2015)

Things you could do to stave off the Gatehate (tm) until release date of N3DS, then check back for any updates: 

* Learn to play Squash, it's a fantastic sport. 
* Learn to draw your favorite video game character.
* Play some other game that you never have before but is highly recommended (grab an emulator and go to town!). 
* Discover how to cook a few of your favorite dishes at home.
* Do something special with your SO.  Take them dancing or to the symphony. Make them a cake "just 'cause."
* Work on your golf swing. 
* Geocache something and leave notes around town on where to find it. 
* Rewatch the entire _Trailer Park Boys_ series.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 29, 2015)

2skies said:


> Things you could do to stave off the Gatehate (tm) until release date of N3DS, then check back for any updates:
> 
> * Learn to play Squash, it's a fantastic sport.
> * Learn to draw your favorite video game character.
> ...


 
You forgot one really good one.

*Wait for Gateway


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 29, 2015)

If Gateway was smart they would release a new cart for N3DS support.

Maybe that is the delay


----------



## Vickyle (Jan 29, 2015)

Please don't stop the Hype train, although it is fueled by whining/hate fuel. Whiners gonna whine.
If there is no complaints/hate, gateway will take it as "Ah, the customers are not eager to have it". The last time gateway released major 3.0 update is, also, due to the built-up hate as well. Will the history (gateway shutting up consumers) repeat itself?


----------



## 2skies (Jan 29, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> If Gateway was smart they would release a new cart for N3DS support....


 

Nuuuuuuuuuu, I just ordered a Gateway this week.  Why would they need to release a new delivery method for their exploits? Seems that they should be able to use software to update.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 29, 2015)

2skies said:


> Nuuuuuuuuuu, I just ordered a Gateway this week.  Why would they need to release a new delivery method for their exploits? Seems that they should be able to use software to update.


 
I ordered a Gateway recently too. I would be pissed if we needed a new cart for n3ds....but it would bring in more cash from current Gatewaiters and new Gatewaiters.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 29, 2015)

What's with everyone pulling the "finalizing" thing? Of course All the older hardware will and did get the update first, as soon as you have ARM9 kernel it's literally just using the older stuff. The problem most likely lied within actually making sure the exploit was stable, and that it _actually_ worked on all the old hardware (from each region and across different versions) first. The New 3DS probably will take a bit more work due to the differences in hardware (which are significant OS-side). Even if they got it working enough to demo, it doesn't mean it's stable, and chances are that they just ran into some unexpected issues. I'm still placing my bets on this week or the next, because like I said last tine, they wouldn't be bothering Garyopa with specific days if there wasn't significant news to bring. The stuff to get into the kernel and whatnot is there, the entrypoint just needs adjustment.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> lol, do you read your own comments before you post? You sound like PagaN with good English


Lol he is the educated version of PagaN, I can picture him reading great expectations while complaining about the delay of the update


----------



## cearp (Jan 29, 2015)

it would be nice if, if you posted in this thread more than 5 times, you get banned


----------



## Kugz (Jan 29, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> What's with everyone pulling the "finalizing" thing? Of course All the older hardware will and did get the update first, as soon as you have ARM9 kernel it's literally just using the older stuff. The problem most likely lied within actually making sure the exploit was stable, and that it _actually_ worked on all the old hardware (from each region and across different versions) first. The New 3DS probably will take a bit more work due to the differences in hardware (which are significant OS-side). Even if they got it working enough to demo, it doesn't mean it's stable, and chances are that they just ran into some unexpected issues. I'm still placing my bets on this week or the next, because like I said last tine, they wouldn't be bothering Garyopa with specific days if there wasn't significant news to bring. The stuff to get into the kernel and whatnot is there, the entrypoint just needs adjustment.


 


Fair enough. I see where you're coming from.

My argument is if that was the case they should have/would have showed a video of it working on 9.2 on AN OLD 3DS, not a NEW 3DS if they wanted to separate the two into individual releases. Everyone here was under the presumption that it would be released at the same time and Gateway had their shit ready. If the OLD 3DS was easier/first to be exploited, why post the N3DS stuff at the same time?

Gateway have horrible PR, that's it. They deserve the shit, complaints and whining directed to them.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 29, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Fair enough. I see where you're coming from.
> 
> My argument is if that was the case they should have/would have showed a video of it working on 9.2 on AN OLD 3DS, not a NEW 3DS if they wanted to separate the two into individual releases. Everyone here was under the presumption that it would be released at the same time and Gateway had their shit ready. If the OLD 3DS was easier/first to be exploited, why post the N3DS stuff at the same time?
> 
> Gateway have horrible PR, that's it. They deserve the shit, complaints and whining directed to them.


By the way, has anyone sent an email to them about us not forgiving them for the bad PR?
Y'know, since they had an autobot reply prior to dragon update that says that we'll forgive them the moment the update's out?


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 29, 2015)

GW has no reason at all to release the update or work on it. They won't get any extra money for releasing the update.

GW should start charging money for software updates. I guarantee you if they did that, the update would have come out weeks ago


----------



## Random Joe (Jan 29, 2015)

Just around the Corner


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 29, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> GW has no reason at all to release the update or work on it. They won't get any extra money for releasing the update.
> 
> GW should start charging money for software updates. I guarantee you if they did that, the update would have come out weeks ago


 
Looking from how many stores have their Gateway sold out scares me that they will pull an Sky3DS or TX (Team Xecuter) by releasing new cart.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 29, 2015)

Well well well what a freaking suprise. Still no *Gateway super mega ultra before private now public beta release *

I am happy to see that the hype trian is finally on track  

To the hype trian!


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Jan 29, 2015)

I wonder how long really that Gateway is going to take with it? I'm contemplating getting a second hand 3DS XL and this point in time just to play actual 3DS games and get some use out of my Gateway card, lol.


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 29, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> I wonder how long really that Gateway is going to take with it? I'm contemplating getting a second hand 3DS XL and this point in time just to play actual 3DS games and get some use out of my Gateway card, lol.


What other kind of 3DS games are there other than actual ones?


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 29, 2015)

I abandoned the hype train long ago..im riding the amish buggy of fear... afraid the release is not coming for more than two months or longer


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 29, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> I abandoned the hype train long ago..im riding the amish buggy of fear afraid the release is not coming for more than two months or longer


Have no fear, August 14th is near™


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Jan 29, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> What other kind of 3DS games are there other than actual ones?


 
I probably should have reworded that. So far I've only played DS games on my n3DS, lol.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm going to be honest. I believe we won't be seeing ANY sign of a release until after the 13th.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> I'm going to be honest. I believe we won't be seeing ANY sign of a release until after the 13th.


I think this is very likely, because after feb13, more ppl will have n3ds so there'll be more pressure on GW to release update. Also it might be easier for GW to do testing, because n3ds will be more available worldwide, whereas now u can only import from jap and aus

also whatever happened to the news garyopa promised?


----------



## Vickyle (Jan 29, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> What's with everyone pulling the "finalizing" thing?


It works like the _soon_. Promise is soon, but not soon. Why use it when it cannot be met?

So sad to see our former comrades (We shared and fueled the same hype train) abandoning NEW users, yet trying to sabotage NEW hype train.




Thomas12345 said:


> I think this is very likely, because after feb13, more ppl will have n3ds so there'll be more pressure on GW to release update. Also it might be easier for GW to do testing, because n3ds will be more available worldwide, whereas now u can only import from jap and aus also whatever happened to the news garyopa promised?


Must warn EU and NA NEW users not fall into the waiting traps. Tell them the story of soon.


----------



## bache (Jan 29, 2015)

After just a 20 minute phone call to Nintendo Australia, and 10 minutes photoshopping a receipt, I managed to get my NNID unlinked from my old 3DS without updating it and system transferring .
All ready for this update now!


----------



## boomie0123 (Jan 29, 2015)

bache said:


> After just a 20 minute phone call to Nintendo Australia, and 10 minutes photoshopping a receipt, I managed to get my NNID unlinked from my old 3DS without updating it and system transferring .
> All ready for this update now!


 

Man, if only Nintendo of America was that cool too. Can hardly get them to do anything when you call them over the phone.


----------



## dustmite (Jan 29, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> By the way, has anyone sent an email to them about us not forgiving them for the bad PR?
> Y'know, since they had an autobot reply prior to dragon update that says that we'll forgive them the moment the update's out?


 

I will forgive, but not forget

Last time it took around 10 days from update to update. So I hope this weekend we will finally 
see a new beta with 9.2 support. 

I think while we are waiting here they are testing already for the release.


----------



## congzing (Jan 29, 2015)

Coming Soon =  Just around the Corner  === ~3 months
That's the define of Gatewait team ))


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 29, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> I probably should have reworded that. So far I've only played DS games on my n3DS, lol.


Just go and buy a game for it. It's sad that we have to play DS games on a New 3DS.

Heck that's what convinced me to buy MH4G, cuz I couldn't bear to NOT get a game for it. T^T


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Jan 29, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Just go and buy a game for it. It's sad that we have to play DS games on a New 3DS.
> 
> Heck that's what convinced me to buy MH4G, cuz I couldn't bear to NOT get a game for it. T^T


 
I would but unfortunately I'm overseas at the moment (Philippines) and games are too expensive, as well as being the wrong "region" for my n3DS (NTSC games don't work on PAL consoles AFAIK).

When I get back though, I'm considering picking up AC:New Leaf, that'll kill time waiting for Gateway! 

EDIT: Apparently DATABLITZ sells both PAL _and _NTSC games here in PH. Gonna go have a look sometime, at least it'll be something to play. You wouldn't believe how boring DS games can be after you've already played most of the good ones multiple times through!


----------



## bache (Jan 29, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> I would but unfortunately I'm overseas at the moment (Philippines) and games are too expensive, as well as being the wrong "region" for my n3DS (NTSC games don't work on PAL consoles AFAIK).
> 
> When I get back though, I'm considering picking up AC:New Leaf, that'll kill time waiting for Gateway!
> 
> EDIT: Apparently DATABLITZ sells both PAL _and _NTSC games here in PH. Gonna go have a look sometime, at least it'll be something to play. You wouldn't believe how boring DS games can be after you've already played most of the good ones multiple times through!


 
Wish I had of known about Datablitz when I was there a few weeks ago


----------



## gamefighterx (Jan 29, 2015)

gateway just updated the site:


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Jan 29, 2015)

bache said:


> Wish I had of known about Datablitz when I was there a few weeks ago


 
Yeah, I saw the store while at MarQuee a couple days back but didn't think to actually go in and check. Did a bit of research online and apparently they sell games for both regions, so it's all good.


----------



## ucta (Jan 29, 2015)

gamefighterx said:


> gateway just updated the site:


Mb this is update what garyopa was talking about 3 days ago. Hope not ;( but atleast they are changing pics on their site lol


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 29, 2015)

gamefighterx said:


> gateway just updated the site:


 
What's new? Clean boot?


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 29, 2015)

gamefighterx said:


> gateway just updated the site:


lol. Took them what, 2-3 weeks after they released the update to update that list?


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 29, 2015)

So what exactly is different about that list?


----------



## Nollog (Jan 29, 2015)

nosignaldetected said:


> I got it to work on Android through SMB sharing.


Really?

I tried a few apps I already had on my phone, but none worked.
Which did you use?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 29, 2015)

What exactly is this clean boot?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> So what exactly is different about that list?


clean boot region free
and
works on 2DS, 3DS & 3DS XL (Firmware 4.1-9.2)

i would imagine if they where ready to release the N3DS update "soon" they would of waited so they could add "n3DS support" to that list too 



guitarheroknight said:


> What exactly is this clean boot?


most probably just highlighting their region free isn't web exploit dependent like what sky3ds users get


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 29, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> i would imagine if they where ready to release the N3DS update "soon" they would of waited so they could add "n3DS support" to that list too


Agreed, thanks for clarifying. Nothing to get excited about I guess.

Although I think we can all agree that we're looking for the 3.0.4 update which will add more random fixes for the CHN and TWN regions.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 29, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> clean boot region free
> and
> works on 2DS, 3DS & 3DS XL (Firmware 4.1-9.2)
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, but I wouldnt actually bet on it, maybe the reason they added 9.2 to the list is because its leaving beta soon? They also took almost 3 weeks to update the list so theres something to think on


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 29, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Thanks, but I wouldnt actually bet on it, maybe the reason they added 9.2 to the list is because its leaving beta soon? They also took almost 3 weeks to update the list so theres something to think on


yeah, but i dont know about you guys, but if i was going to update a site with new feature, if i knew new features where imminently being released, i would just think either
A) just list them while your there (unlikely as you just attract questions, and people saying LIARS!)
B) just hold on for the update to drop

to update now, but miss out certain features, almost suggests they have given up on getting it to work any time soon, so they just push the updates that they had

......dont worry im sure it will be "soon"(like that word means anything at all from the gateway team)


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 29, 2015)

judging from what GW did last year, i wouldn't  expect any n3ds stuff until April



gamesquest1 said:


> yeah, but i dont know about you guys, but if i was going to update a site with new feature, if i knew new features where imminently being released, i would just think either
> A) just list them while your there (unlikely as you just attract questions, and people saying LIARS!)
> B) just hold on for the update to drop
> 
> ...


 
Yes I don't think GW spent a single second in the last 2 months working on new3ds support. makes sense considering very few ppl have new3ds


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 29, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> yeah, but i dont know about you guys, but if i was going to update a site with new feature, if i knew new features where imminently being released, i would just think either
> A) just list them while your there (unlikely as you just attract questions, and people saying LIARS!)
> B) just hold on for the update to drop
> 
> ...


 

Then again, why would you list that it supports the N3DS when it doesnt? Imagine you buying a GW and seeing N3DS support on the side list, getting home and realize theyre *LIARS* and *THIEVES*  . When its done Im sure theyll update their page again.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 29, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> yeah, but i dont know about you guys, but if i was going to update a site with new feature, if i knew new features where imminently being released, i would just think either
> A) just list them while your there (unlikely as you just attract questions, and people saying LIARS!)
> B) just hold on for the update to drop
> 
> ...


They could have also made 2 different Images, 1 like the one that's up now and one with the N3DS stuff on it. As a developer and website owner I personally wouldn't ever put up advertisements for my product listing things that aren't available yet. I'd imagine that they are waiting for the US release anyways, so they still have a few weeks before putting up the N3DS one.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 29, 2015)

yeah, im not saying they should of done A, im just saying if it takes them 3 weeks to update the feature list, it would surely make sense for them to just hold off updating it if they knew it would be released soon......you know, not having to repeat your work like a week later when you could of just done it a week later when updates where out

annnywayyys, all im saying is updating the site now without n3DS support, i now have pretty much no hope it will be coming before EU/US launch, i know we all already kinda knew that, but there was still that little bit in the back of your head thinking "but it could drop any day now ".....he has been shut up now, no hope for the next 2 weeks imo


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 29, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> yeah, im not saying they should of done A, im just saying if it takes them 3 weeks to update the feature list, it would surely make sense for them to just hold off updating it if they knew it would be released soon......you know, not having to repeat your work like a week later when you could of just done it a week later when updates where out
> 
> annnywayyys, all im saying is updating the site now without n3DS support, i now have pretty much no hope it will be coming before EU/US launch, i know we all already kinda knew that, but there was still that little bit in the back of your head thinking "but it could drop any day now ".....he has been shut up now, no hope for the next 2 weeks imo


Honestly I would really like to see a release before the US release even though it probably won't really matter to me cause it won't even work on the US N3DS until GW patches it which will most likely be after the 13th. I know a lot of people have been waiting longer then me to be able to use their GW on there N3DS and have had both sitting on a desk for months where as I don't even have my N3DS in my hands yet. Logically, I just don't see it happening though. I'll still hope for all of those who do have a N3DS at this moment though.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 29, 2015)

Well if they took almost 3 weeks for them to update their site that means theyve been busy so they couldnt up til now, also If you go by this logic that means that they found spare time to update the site ergo theyve finished the work on something.
If I were running a site like GW I sure as hell wouldnt post anything thats not currently available, because as you may see some people tend to act like animals here and on the other forums.


----------



## ucta (Jan 29, 2015)

Guys once again, for them money wise making a n3ds support is #1 aim right now. Cose every one will be buying n3ds and will search for flash cards, for right now the only choice is QQ or Sky. So delaying n3ds support is suicide move.

So n3ds support will be ready before official release consoles in eu/us. Or right after that.
New market = money. And gw cant miss that opportunity


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 29, 2015)

ucta said:


> Guys once again, for them money wise making a n3ds support is #1 aim right now. Cose every one will be buying n3ds and will search for flash cards, for right now the only choice is QQ or Sky. So delaying n3ds support is suicide move.
> 
> So n3ds support will be ready before official release consoles in eu/us. Or right after that.
> New market = money. And gw cant miss that opportunity



Save your breath, these whiners dont care about anything but the release that should've been released a month ago.


----------



## Kugz (Jan 29, 2015)

Hahaha, they're sitting there twiddling their thumbs while waiting for the US release and one of them was like "Oh hey, I'll update the front page real quick" and took 30 seconds to change some HTML. They ain't busy brahs.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 29, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Hahaha, they're sitting there twiddling their thumbs while waiting for the US release and one of them was like "Oh hey, I'll update the front page real quick" and took 30 seconds to change some HTML. They ain't busy brahs.


Only thing I see them working on really may be some big fixes they found while playing there own carts on the N3DS or new features. Totally cool with new features x)


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 29, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Save your breath, these whiners dont care about anything but the release that should've been released a month ago.


 
Indeed, sadly there are very few rational people on this forum


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 29, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Hahaha, they're sitting there twiddling their thumbs while waiting for the US release and one of them was like "Oh hey, I'll update the front page real quick" and took 30 seconds to change some HTML. They ain't busy brahs.


Yup they aren't. In fact there sitting there enjoying there masterpiece on there n3ds. Kickin it with there team, laughing at everyone else. HAHAHA.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 29, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Indeed, sadly there are very few rational people on this forum


I pretty much only check the forums one time at night for a while to see if there's any news. The rest of my time is spent on my PC game collection. People take the train a bit too seriously... Everyone should face the fact that we are *most likely* waiting on Nintendo, which is what GW is waiting on. Yeah I said it, even GW is waiting.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 29, 2015)

F*ck this. Today I am gonna unbox my N3DS and play pokemon oras or pokemon heart gold on it. I wanted to keep my N3DS virgin for the gateway, but its gonna get screwd by all other cards first!


----------



## ucta (Jan 29, 2015)

lolboy said:


> F*ck this. Today I am gonna unbox my N3DS and play pokemon oras or pokemon heart gold on it. I wanted to keep my N3DS virgin for the gateway, but its gonna get screwd by all other cards first!


 
Nooooes dont do that ;( just wait for GW release -_- my unopened ambassador still waiting


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 29, 2015)

lolboy said:


> F*ck this. Today I am gonna unbox my N3DS and play pokemon oras or pokemon heart gold on it. I wanted to keep my N3DS virgin for the gateway, but its gonna get screwd by all other cards first!


 
do u have pal or jap retail copy? or are u gonna buy from eshop?


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 29, 2015)

Come on now even gary is silent WTF is going on????


----------



## ucta (Jan 29, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> Come on now even gary is silent WTF is going on????


 
Nintendo hired Yakuza to wipe off GW Team and gayropa. Have no better explanation to this silence


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 29, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> Come on now even gary is silent WTF is going on????


 
whatever GW is doing, it sure isn't working on new3ds support.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 29, 2015)

ucta said:


> Nintendo hired Yakuza to wipe off GW Team and gayropa. Have no better explanation to this silence


Either that or this is the current situation


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 29, 2015)

I start to believe there will be no N3DS support. They even changed their site not mentioning nothing about N3ds. or even gary, he posts news to his frontpage but nothing N3DS related on the forums. And i agree that they bait us us showing the N3DS support and still no deliver


----------



## Random Joe (Jan 29, 2015)

at this point I'm just crossing my fingers for a different boot method on the 2ds and ill be happy.


I know not to buy a n3ds.


----------



## petspeed (Jan 29, 2015)

Come on.. Gateway is known to deliver what they announce, but they are also known to take a looong time to do it. So I am sure it will re released eventually.


----------



## s-arash (Jan 29, 2015)

dont worry guys
we have sky3ds
if there's no n3ds support from gateway , there are tons of 3ds/ 3ds xl users , sell your gateway and buy sky3ds

but if this happens ,i think owners of japan n3ds/n3dsll will be so mad


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 29, 2015)

which was the actual unit gateway was shown


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 29, 2015)

s-arash said:


> dont worry guys
> we have sky3ds
> if there's no n3ds support from gateway , there are tons of 3ds/ 3ds xl users , sell your gateway and buy sky3ds
> 
> but if this happens ,i think owners of japan n3ds/n3dsll will be so mad


Why specifically Japan owners?


----------



## s-arash (Jan 29, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Why specifically Japan owners?


 
cause sky3ds is region locked , they must play japanese roms and there's no english language on them


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 29, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Why specifically Japan owners?


sky3ds on new3ds is not region free


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 29, 2015)

Region three?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 29, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> Come on now even gary is silent WTF is going on????


When u haven't even started working on something, there's nothing to report


----------



## s-arash (Jan 29, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> which was the actual unit gateway was shown


 
it seems it was a retail unit , like the others
but maybe they failed or they are facing critical problem on supporting n3ds , remember crown3ds , their video was not fake but they failed on providing user friendly solution


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 29, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Region three?


https://github.com/smealum/regionthree/

read the faq about new 3ds


----------



## s-arash (Jan 29, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Region three?


it doesnt works on n3ds cause its based on web browser exploit and the n3ds browser is totally different from regular 3ds


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 29, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> I start to believe there will be no N3DS support. They even changed their site not mentioning nothing about N3ds. or even gary, he posts news to his frontpage but nothing N3DS related on the forums. And i agree that they bait us us showing the N3DS support and still no deliver


 
sigh... since GW has lied and scammed us all, let's hope Nintendo doesn't make too many new3ds exclusives


----------



## Arkansaw (Jan 29, 2015)

maybe they are preparing a new gateway to go with a new 3ds


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah Gateway so absent on the N3DS and not even mention it anymore. Guys do we have to start an uproar or just forget about Gateway?


----------



## iViperz (Jan 29, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> sigh... since GW has lied and scammed us all, let's hope Nintendo doesn't make too many new3ds exclusives


 

Before drawing conclusions about how GW lies and scams, wait until they say they've got nothing show.
Personally I'm hoping they're at least near finished with the support for NN3DS if not finished already.
One can only wait. Having a contingency is always good 



Arkansaw said:


> maybe they are preparing a new gateway to go with a new 3ds


 
I would be mad if this happens. I have a spare GW just for my NN3DSXL MME xD


----------



## dustmite (Jan 29, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> sigh... since GW has lied and scammed us all, let's hope Nintendo doesn't make too many new3ds exclusives


 

Do you have a N3DS or GW card?


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 29, 2015)

iViperz said:


> Before drawing conclusions about how GW lies and scams, wait until they say they've got nothing show.
> Personally I'm hoping they're at least near finished with the support for NN3DS if not finished already.
> One can only wait. Having a contingency is always good


 
i agree you can only wait but there is also no OBVIOUS reason not to release it.


----------



## iViperz (Jan 29, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> i agree you can only wait but there is also no OBVIOUS reason not to release it.


 
You're right, so I do hope they have a good reason haha


----------



## s-arash (Jan 29, 2015)

iViperz said:


> Before drawing conclusions about how GW lies and scams, wait until they say they've got nothing show.
> Personally I'm hoping they're at least near finished with the support for NN3DS if not finished already.
> One can only wait. Having a contingency is always good
> 
> ...


 
i think if they have nothing to show , they'll just stay silent , like what crown3ds and gateway clones like 3dslink,r4i gold and etc did


----------



## satel (Jan 29, 2015)

i think they have a good reason for the delay & we have talked about this already a few pages back but you guys don't seem to wanna know what's going on.


----------



## Random Joe (Jan 29, 2015)

Ya they will never announce   "sorry we have no n3ds support"


We will continue down this road till its forgotten about.


----------



## dustmite (Jan 29, 2015)

The new features list on the GW website looks indeed as little strange.
No N3DS is mentioned.

But the last update was just a week ago. So we can hope for
a new update this weekend I think.

Everything will be ok.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 29, 2015)

Let's ask ourselves this:
Why is the current update still a beta?


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Jan 29, 2015)

dustmite said:


> The new features list on the GW website looks indeed as little strange.
> No N3DS is mentioned.
> 
> But the last update was just a week ago. So we can hope for
> a new update this weekend I think.


 
Very unlikely, the more likely case is what SonyUSA mentioned about the US n3ds release for 'patch locations'. It's the only _slightly_ sensical thing I've read on this thread.


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 29, 2015)

the update about N3DS was on
*GATEWAY ULTRA 3.0 – PUBLIC BETA*

Posted on January 9, 2015


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 29, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> the update about N3DS was on
> *GATEWAY ULTRA 3.0 – PUBLIC BETA*
> 
> Posted on January 9, 2015


Not sure if it is allowed to link that here.


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 29, 2015)

wtih work in progress comment nothing else after that


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 29, 2015)

sry fixed


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 29, 2015)

Are you guys on crack or what? Why are you so paranoid FFS, they didnt release the update for a reason. If youre so impatient and childish, sell it and buy an alternative - dont flood the forums with paranoia and offtopic discussions.


----------



## iViperz (Jan 29, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Are you guys on crack or what? Why are you so paranoid FFS, they didnt release the update for a reason. If youre so impatient and childish, sell it and buy an alternative - dont flood the forums with paranoia and offtopic discussions.


 
Or buy both and wait


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 29, 2015)

iViperz said:


> Before drawing conclusions about how GW lies and scams, wait until they say they've got nothing show.
> Personally I'm hoping they're at least near finished with the support for NN3DS if not finished already.
> One can only wait. Having a contingency is always good


 

There are no lies or scams, these idiots just want to stir up more drama. The video shows features running on a N3DS. Thats proof right there that they have it running. Just because the video doesn't show them going into GW mode doesn't mean its fake. The method in getting into GW mode is the issue.  The reason why the release of Ultra for the 3ds/3dsxl was because they know they system and are familiar with it since the release of support for 4.5. 

As for additional/new hardware........not surprised as in the past I did had to buy new versions of R4s/M3s and what not.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 29, 2015)

Actually GW announced New3ds support on Nov 14, not january



> We recently reached a major milestone and now we are happy to announce that we are in the process of finalizing our support for 3DS systems running System Firmware 9.0.0-20 / 9.1.0-20J / 9.2.0-20 natively!
> Yes, this includes 2DS and New 3DS!


 
And obviously GW is never going to explicitly admit they're dropping New3DS support. They'll just disappear into silence. In their Aug 29, 2014 post, they said



> Our beta testers have mentioned a few minor issues:
> * The Gameboy Advance virtual console games and DSiWare are not working yet.
> We acknowledge this and we will try to get it working after the next firmware release.


 
yeah, we all know how GBA and dsiware support turned out. New3Ds support will be the exact same thing.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 29, 2015)

iViperz said:


> Or buy both and wait


 
Id rather buy a regular used 3ds to be able to ue GW on the the alternative. Basically theyre the same price 



tony_2018 said:


> There are no lies or scams, these idiots just want to stir up more drama. The video shows features running on a N3DS. Thats proof right there that they have it running. Just because the video doesn't show them going into GW mode doesn't mean its fake. The method in getting into GW mode is the issue. The reason why the release of Ultra for the 3ds/3dsxl was because they know they system and are familiar with it since the release of support for 4.5.
> 
> As for additional/new hardware........not surprised as in the past I did had to buy new versions of R4s/M3s and what not.


 
Not to mention, there is legit confirmation that a close beta exists, there even was a guide for it FFS! 
People like Thomas12345 and the other crew shouldnt even be allowed to post here cause all they do is create drama that leads to offtopic discussions. Owh well, what can you do...


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 29, 2015)

no drama just facts........


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah I've decided I'll wait till the USA release and if there's still no n3ds support a week or so after I'll just have to buy a sky...


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 29, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> no drama just facts........


 
And what are the facts?


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 29, 2015)

No News no release. Even just news would help the wait and with this i stop the discussion since it won't help on anything. Thx for your time


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 29, 2015)

Do they not have a working exploit for N3DS?


----------



## Runehasa (Jan 29, 2015)

Good lord at least wait until 3.x is out of beta before drawing conclusions.  Gateway is always like this before an amazing release.  More than likely they are just working out bugs or waiting to get their hands on a US console to make sure it works.  In the very least wait till the 13th when the system is released to the rest of the world


----------



## Random Joe (Jan 29, 2015)

The Feb 13th means nothing when they announced support in November


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 29, 2015)

I think some of you guys might be in the wrong section of the forum. This isnt Sky3DS. When the Gateway team publicly promises something they fucking deliver it! Hows that for a "fact".


----------



## satel (Jan 29, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> *I think some of you guys might be in the wrong section of the forum*. This isnt Sky3DS. When the Gateway team publicly promises something they fucking deliver it! Hows that for a "fact".


 

look in the mirror as this thread is meant for people who own a N3DS consoles & you don't even own one.

also people are allowed to talk how they want about Gateway & they way the team has treated them,you can't keep on attacking them for it or for choosing SKY3DS over GW. i hope one of the Mods puts an end to your lousy comments,enough is enough i say.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 29, 2015)

satel said:


> look in the mirror as this thread is meant for people who own a N3DS consoles & you don't even own one.
> 
> also people are allowed to talk how they want about Gateway & they way the team has treated them,you can't keep on attacking them for it or for choosing SKY3DS over GW. i hope one of the Mods puts an end to your lousy comments,enough is enough i say.


 
That doesnt mean Im not allowed to post rational posts here, and whos to say that I wont buy a N3DS on the 13th? Nobody is attacking anyone about buying a Sky3ds especially me - its your money and you should do what you want. What bothers me are whiners and paranoia posters. Every single one of my posts are objective and I speak whats on everybodys mind, at least for the rational people here. If youre having problems facing the truth thats your problem, maybe its you who should take a look in the mirror. You also have the ignore button, so until then todeeloo.


----------



## Random Joe (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 29, 2015)

What happended and we suddenly have 5 pages?


----------



## s-arash (Jan 29, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> What happended and we suddenly have 5 pages?


gateway updated the website sidebar and there's no n3ds support on it


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 29, 2015)

Guys! Chill out for a bit. It will be out when it's out. I am 100% certain it will be out eventually, so you can put away your tin foil hats, and swallow your personal insults. It's only what? 70$ flash cart? Not the end of the world, go out and pick up a retail game or sth. 

Just chill, relax and enjoy the wait, or don't wait at all.


----------



## satel (Jan 29, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> its your money and you should do what you want.


 

exactly people are FREE to buy SKY3DS if they want to & they're FREE to express their annoyance with the way the GW team has treated them,if they communicated with their customers none of this whining & paranoia would exist. so please stop trolling this thread


----------



## iViperz (Jan 29, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> That doesnt mean Im not allowed to post rational posts here, and whos to say that I wont buy a N3DS on the 13th? Nobody is attacking anyone about buying a Sky3ds especially me - its your money and you should do what you want. What bothers me are whiners and paranoia posters. Every single one of my posts are objective and I speak whats on everybodys mind, at least for the rational people here. If youre having problems facing the truth thats your problem, maybe its you who should take a look in the mirror. You also have the ignore button, so until then todeeloo.


 
OMG Gateway are taking so long with their update! I can't take this anymore FFS! They've failed us. They're liars and all they want to do is take our money. It's never going to come, why did they say it was going to when it doesn't??? SCREW YOU GATEWAY. Now I'm going to buy a Sky3DS(etc).



I really hope this is how you view the whiners and paranoia posters xD Too much of it is really annoying haha


----------



## Rokkubro (Jan 29, 2015)

Doesn't it seem likely that the reason Gateway hasn't released N3DS support is that the only known way to gain ROP access in browser on N3DS is through Ninjhax? I'm assuming gateway doesn't want to be tied to a progressively rarer game... I know there were rumours that they could exploit Mii Maker, but is there any evidence of this actually working, or did people just assume it was possible as the Mii Maker can scan QR codes?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 29, 2015)

And how exactly am I trolling again? By telling people to have patience, that it takes a great amount of time to code something that actually works bug free and that it doesnt actually brick your console? If thats trolling then I downt know what is.
When you code, you cannot give an exact ETA because crushing one bug may create two thers in its place, so Imagine you give an update to the people saying we did this and this and then when you finish it all up you its not actually finished because its buggy and it may break your $200 worth console. Coding and software development takes time, get used to it - this is not something that just happens over night. Be rational and think with your head for once.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 29, 2015)

iViperz said:


> OMG Gateway are taking so long with their update! I can't take this anymore FFS! They've failed us. They're liars and all they want to do is take our money. It's never going to come, why did they say it was going to when it doesn't??? SCREW YOU GATEWAY. Now I'm going to buy a Sky3DS(etc).
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope this is how you view the whiners and paranoia posters xD Too much of it is really annoying haha


 
Exactly, and then Im the troll here...


----------



## kheldar (Jan 29, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


> Doesn't it seem likely that the reason Gateway hasn't released N3DS support is that the only known way to gain ROP access in browser on N3DS is through Ninjhax? I'm assuming gateway doesn't want to be tied to a progressively rarer game... I know there were rumours that they could exploit Mii Maker, but is there any evidence of this actually working, or did people just assume it was possible as the Mii Maker can scan QR codes?


 
SonyUSA herself confirmed that she used MII Exploit in beta testing.


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 29, 2015)

The reason everyone are mad is because the showed the video with GW on a N3DS. Do you understand?????


----------



## iViperz (Jan 29, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> The reason everyone are mad is because the showed the video with GW on a N3DS. Do you understand?????


 
If they didn't people would question as to whether they'll support the NN3DS. If they say yes, people will complain about how it's taking so long. Then the cycle begins.

If they kept their mouths shut about support at all, things may have been better. I'm just speculating but I'm glad they showed that they're at least working on it. Personally I don't mind the wait time. I have plenty of retail games (including MM preinstalled) to play while I wait out for GW


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 29, 2015)

True but there is always a "but"


----------



## iViperz (Jan 29, 2015)

The way I see it is this, ask yourself "Could I do this myself?"
If the answers yes then screw at Gateway all you want, or release your own.
If the answers no then stop complaining and wait until someone does.


----------



## Runehasa (Jan 29, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> The reason everyone are mad is because the showed the video with GW on a N3DS. Do you understand?????


 
Do you understand that major updates like this take time and gateway has never failed to deliver on their promises.  Boot up your 3DS XL play some games and settle down.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 29, 2015)

So what? They demonstrated its possible not that youll be getting it tomorrow. Im guessing they mainly did it to show people that Sk3DS is not the only one who is able to operate on the N3DS and thats only rational because they would loose money. Is it moral? Nope, but in the business world theres no place for moral things, money is money and thats it. No one honest got rich and thats a fact! The only thing that you guys should be concerned about is whether the update is real, and it is as its been confirmed by multiple sources. The only question is when. But good things happen to those who wait


----------



## kheldar (Jan 29, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> The reason everyone are mad is because the showed the video with GW on a N3DS. Do you understand?????


 
Dude... Don't bother arguing with Fanboys/girls. I don't understand why but there are people here who are emotionally attached to GW. Amazing stuff really. These people also have a point GW didn't promise that they were going to release N3DS update first with the latest update but in my opinion they falsely advertised with the video and the announcement.A sane person would think that the next update would include N3DS as well but apparently a lie or false advertisement must be really obvious in order to be counted as a lie. For me, they have lied all along , "soon,around the corner, in a few days..." the list is long. I said they lied , fanboys/girls say they didn't.It's a matter of perspective.



> SUPPORT FOR FIRMWARE 9.0 – 9.2 COMING
> Posted on November 14, 2014
> We recently reached a major milestone and now we are happy to announce that we are in the process of finalizing our support for 3DS systems running System Firmware 9.0.0-20 / 9.1.0-20J / 9.2.0-20 natively!
> Yes, this includes 2DS and* New 3DS!*"


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 29, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> So what? They demonstrated its possible not that youll be getting it tomorrow. Im guessing they mainly did it to show people that Sk3DS is not the only one who is able to operate on the N3DS and thats only rational because they would loose money. Is it moral? Nope, but in the business world theres no place for moral things, money is money and thats it. No one honest got rich and thats a fact! The only thing that you guys should be concerned about is whether the update is real, and it is as its been confirmed by multiple sources. The only question is when. But good things happen to those who wait


 
come on now do you like me to mention now the "SOON Trademark"?????


----------



## CyKoDeLiC (Jan 29, 2015)

What a worseless thread. Could a mod please close it? Nobody has got any idea, when they will release it. They will, when the time is right. End of the story and predictions.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 29, 2015)

CyKoDeLiC said:


> What a worseless thread. Could a mod please close it? Nobody has got any idea, when they will release it. They will, when the time is right. End of the story and predictions.


 
If you think it's 'worthless' just unwatch it. People are free to speak their mind here.


----------



## satel (Jan 29, 2015)

this comment i can fully agree with & yes good things happen to those who wait that's for SURE but you need to stop jumping down the throats of those who want to talk about buying SKY3DS & no i will not buy a 2nd hand 3DS so i can use my gateway i would rather wait or get SKY3DS if i have to.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 29, 2015)

Again Im not jumping nor attacking anyone. The last time I checked this was a GW thread, and people are waiting for them to release the update, I was simply stating that If youre tired of waiting you could buy a used 3ds for the same money a sky3ds goes, so when they release the update you can sell the console and transfer the saves to the N3DS simple as that. I didnt mean to sound rude but rather rational. Now enough with the offtopic bickering, Bortz will be furious when he sees this.


----------



## dandymanz (Jan 29, 2015)

There's a lot of cult of Gateway people here in this forum. They live and breath Gateway like a religion. You're not suppose to say anything bad about Gateway or they're jump right in and defend their "God". They will continue to believe and thus Gateway shall deliver, that's their motto.


----------



## satel (Jan 29, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> There's a lot of cult of Gateway people here in this forum. They live and breath Gateway like a religion. You're not suppose to say anything bad about Gateway or they're jump right in and defend their "God". They will continue to believe and thus Gateway shall deliver, that's their motto.


 

very true indeed & it's rather annoying too.


----------



## Runehasa (Jan 29, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> There's a lot of cult of Gateway people here in this forum. They live and breath Gateway like a religion. You're not suppose to say anything bad about Gateway or they're jump right in and defend their "God". They will continue to believe and thus Gateway shall deliver, that's their motto.


 

That is hardly the case.  For those of us defending gateway its because we have been here since its release and seen them always pull through.  We are just trying to calm down the kiddies who are ready to wet themselves over this.  I'm sure you'll be praising gateway in a week or two just like us "Cultists"


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Actually GW announced New3ds support on Nov 14, not january
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Gonna quote this for future editing.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 29, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> no drama just facts........


 

Show me the facts that prove GW is not working on support for N3DS.  They have a video of it working.

Go ahead, just humor me today.


----------



## andre104623 (Jan 29, 2015)

This thread needs to be closed. Gateway fucked up we have been waiting 3 months with no word of release even Gary shut up because he doesn't want to be the guy who says "N3ds support is not coming anytime soon". I'm sorry for everyone and myself for being suckered in to buying a imported New 3ds but a just bought a qq3ds that came yesterday and I'm having a lot of fun with in even with japan games. But the only chance of hope I have left is keeping my New 3ds on 8.1 and just keep on playing my qq3ds maybe one day we will see it. Just the fact that everyone is not saying anything should be a sign that something is not right. Good luck everyone


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 29, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> I start to believe there will be no N3DS support. They even changed their site not mentioning nothing about N3ds. or even gary, he posts news to his frontpage but nothing N3DS related on the forums. And i agree that they bait us us showing the N3DS support and still no deliver


 


Such bullshit LOL. The site still has the video of GW working on the N3DS, the post of them stating that customers need to be patient is still there. 

Go ahead, continue to humor me today.


----------



## dandymanz (Jan 29, 2015)

Runehasa said:


> I'm sure you'll be praising gateway in a week or two just like us "Cultists"


 
Again, we have a believer here. A week or 2! 

Well, i've not really "new" to Gateway and i think i noticed them back during the days when they can only run 1 game of 1 microsd card? But i've couldn't be bothered with such a lousy implementation at playing free games.

If i had known that over the years, Gateway takes such a long time to make releases, i would not be tricked into their false advertising back in Nov'14. I wasted a full December month for a release that was claimed to be in it's "finalizing" stage.

If Gateway does release something "soon" for the N3DS. I do not see any need to praise them. This is a release that is already long overdue.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 29, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> yeah, but i dont know about you guys, but if i was going to update a site with new feature, if i knew new features where imminently being released, i would just think either
> A) just list them while your there (unlikely as you just attract questions, and people saying LIARS!)
> B) just hold on for the update to drop
> 
> ...


 

When they didn't list downgrading as a feature and released  the beta plus announced it, I was happy as can be. They even said it was a surprise.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 29, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> Come on now even gary is silent WTF is going on????


 

He reports news as it comes for maxconsole, and thats what he's been doing. If something comes his way and was told to announce than thats all he can do.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 29, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> No News no release. Even just news would help the wait and with this i stop the discussion since it won't help on anything. Thx for your time


 

If thats facts to you, because no news has been released, I have you are an idiot HAHAHA.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 29, 2015)

This is just straight up quality entertainment. Im gonna sit back and watch the animals claw each others eyes out over which one is better for the n3ds while I eat animal crackers and ginger ale.

Gateway users need to open their eyes, but before that take their heads out of Gateways rear ends, and open your eyes to the reality that....hey, Sky3ds is very, very, cool if you own a n3ds(and if you didnt import a JPN system)

Im not saying Gateway users were stupid to import JPN systems, at the time the decision was made, it was a smart decision, but time is dragging on, and that decision is not looking so smart in hindsight. You are boned if you dont know Japanese. Im not gonna talk those users into getting SKY3DS, they are dead, buried, and consecrated. For SKY3DS bashers that got AUS and EU systems.... The time is NOW!

You made wise decisions(at the time) to get Gateway(which is cool i must say). Now make another wise decision. Get SKY3DS.

Its all about making the right decision in the here and now.

SKY3DS vs Gateway on N3DS is like Mike Tyson fighting Glass Joe. Its no contest.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> This is just straight up quality entertainment. Im gonna sit back and watch the animals claw each others eyes out over which one is better for the n3ds while I eat animal crackers and ginger ale.
> 
> Gateway users need to open their eyes, but before that take their heads out of Gateways rear ends, and open your eyes to the reality that....hey, Sky3ds is very, very, cool if you own a n3ds(and if you didnt import a JPN system)
> 
> ...


gateway is rocky balboa, gets the shit kicked out of him and waits until the very last second when you think its all over and then BOOM! KO


----------



## weatMod (Jan 29, 2015)

Going to be funny if on feb13 people find out n3ds exclusives don't work with the current sky cart and people who bought sky without waiting find out they wil have to. Buy another sky revision for n3ds exclusives titles
That is why you should wait one card may support n3ds exclusives and one may not or they both might or they both might not ,maybe GW is waiting for a n3ds exclusive title to test first maybe GW will not be capable of dumping n3ds exclusives from a retail n3ds with a  GW and they will have to wait for a scene release  dump to test them
So even if there is no GW n3ds support or news on or by feb13 there will still be many questions answered then or shortly there after


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 29, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Dude... Don't bother arguing with Fanboys/girls. I don't understand why but there are people here who are emotionally attached to GW. Amazing stuff really. These people also have a point GW didn't promise that they were going to release N3DS update first with the latest update but in my opinion they falsely advertised with the video and the announcement.A sane person would think that the next update would include N3DS as well but apparently a lie or false advertisement must be really obvious in order to be counted as a lie. For me, they have lied all along , "soon,around the corner, in a few days..." the list is long. I said they lied , fanboys/girls say they didn't.It's a matter of perspective.


 

I'm not attached. I don't like it when idiots start to spread rediculous rumors, lies, and talk about no support. The video clearly shows it is working on N3DS. The website has not removed any updates about it supporting N3DS, sad negative rumor right there.  Its stupid that you come here polluting the forums with idiotic remarks like that and creating more work for mods to clean up and moderate even tighter sanctions. If you stay within the limits of speculation fine, but if you're here to start negative rumors about a release than you're clearly not following the topic of when its being released.

Get rid of your GW and buy the Sky3ds.  Oh, no funds?   Then how were you able to purchase a N3DS if funds are tight? Or better yet just sell the GW card and buy a sky3ds.

Oh whats that? I'm not a fan of sky3ds, wrong. I'm a fan of competition and leveling the playing field is good, even if its clones. Cry more and help me laugh my day away please.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 29, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> When they didn't list downgrading as a feature and released  the beta plus announced it, I was happy as can be. They even said it was a surprise.


I forgot how awesome a feature that was. Absolutely grateful they added something like that. Shows they are about adding more than just the minimum.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 29, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> gateway is rocky balboa, gets the shit kicked out of him and waits until the very last second when you think its all over and then BOOM! KO


 
Nice one


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I forgot how awesome a feature that was. Absolutely grateful they added something like that. Shows they are about adding more than just the minimum.


 

They didn't even list emunand but it was obvious since it stated cia support in the video.


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 29, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> So what? They demonstrated its possible not that youll be getting it tomorrow. Im guessing they mainly did it to show people that Sk3DS is not the only one who is able to operate on the N3DS and thats only rational because they would loose money. Is it moral? Nope, but in the business world theres no place for moral things, money is money and thats it. No one honest got rich and thats a fact! The only thing that you guys should be concerned about is whether the update is real, and it is as its been confirmed by multiple sources. The only question is when. But good things happen to those who wait


Find me a credible controversial account of Warren Buffet acting immoral.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 29, 2015)

Im going on record right now. The card they used on the N3DS video isnt the same one. Maybe the shell is the same, but the guts of the card are different. They are in production of the new card. New card = More $$$$


----------



## satel (Jan 29, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> gateway is rocky balboa, gets the shit kicked out of him and waits until the very last second when you think its all over and then BOOM! KO


 

but rocky is Fake.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Im going on record right now. The card they used on the N3DS video isnt the same one. Maybe the shell is the same, but the guts of the card are different. They are in production of the new card. New card = More $$$$


they could of easily pulled that trick for the 9.x update for ALL consoles, they could of easily not included a downgrade feature, or locked it behind the "insert card" paywall....truth is that alone lost them quite a bit of money with letting people freely downgrade and buy clone carts, or use the "cfw"


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Im going on record right now. The card they used on the N3DS video isnt the same one. Maybe the shell is the same, but the guts of the card are different. They are in production of the new card. New card = More $$$$


 

Having a new card isn't going to help get those features running. But okay I'll wait to see what happens.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 29, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> they could of easily pulled that trick for the 9.x update for ALL consoles, they could of easily not included a downgrade feature, or locked it behind the "insert card" paywall....truth is that alone lost them quite a bit of money with letting people freely downgrade and buy clone carts, or use the "cfw"


 

And they have. Unfortunately, there are idiots who claim GW are money grubbing whores, funny thing is they didn't force anybody to purchase the card right away. I haven't seen any sites, or heard anything yet, on card shortage. 

Oh wait let me guess, they forced you to buy it by letting you watch a video that proves they can have it working on N3DS? HAHAHA, right................


----------



## kheldar (Jan 29, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I'm not attached. I don't like it when idiots start to spread rediculous rumors, lies, and talk about no support. The video clearly shows it is working on N3DS. The website has not removed any updates about it supporting N3DS, sad negative rumor right there. Its stupid that you come here polluting the forums with idiotic remarks like that and creating more work for mods to clean up and moderate even tighter sanctions. If you stay within the limits of speculation fine, but if you're here to start negative rumors about a release than you're clearly not following the topic of when its being released.
> 
> Get rid of your GW and buy the Sky3ds. Oh, no funds? Then how were you able to purchase a N3DS if funds are tight? Or better yet just sell the GW card and buy a sky3ds.
> 
> Oh whats that? I'm not a fan of sky3ds, wrong. I'm a fan of competition and leveling the playing field is good, even if its clones. Cry more and help me laugh my day away please.


 
I don't know about any rumors or speculations, if there is any I didn't contribute to them. Direct your hate towards to the ones who do. And I don't understand your butthurt comment I simply expressed my annoyance towards to the lies and the fanboys/girls who protect GW at every turn.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 29, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> they could of easily pulled that trick for the 9.x update for ALL consoles, they could of easily not included a downgrade feature, or locked it behind the "insert card" paywall....truth is that alone lost them quite a bit of money with letting people freely downgrade and buy clone carts, or use the "cfw"


True, nut Im guessing theres no other way since the site is public. And people with CFW havent really gained much since theyre still tied to 4.x. Regarding the new card thing youre right again, they could have fucked us over how ever they wanted and whatnot but the fact is that they didnt and that alone speaks a lot about them.


----------



## satel (Jan 29, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> And they have. Unfortunately, there are idiots who claim GW are money grubbing whores


 

not only that but there is the gateway whores to deal with too.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 29, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> True, nut Im guessing theres no other way since the site is public. And people with CFW havent really gained much since theyre still tied to 4.x. Regarding the new card thing youre right again, they could have fucked us over how ever they wanted and whatnot but the fact is that they didnt and that alone speaks a lot about them.


yeah, they dont seem too bad, could of been more like the R4 crew dropping the card every 3/4 months and only providing updates for the new versions, as it goes, im impressed by their dedication with sticking by their card, it became almost routine in the NDS flashcard world that cards where announced and dropped with every FW update, truth is people who have been with them from the start and getting features that in the NDS flashcard days would of been a new card opportunity, like multi-rom, 7.x rom support, 9.x support.....and hopefully N3ds soon enough......i think its safe to say they arent the worst money grabbers about, far from it, but the only thing i can fault them with is their shoddy communication, i know people like to get stuck in issuing pardons, and yeah they have pretty much spearheaded the entire 3DS scene....without them it would still be "look at my ram dump setup, and we found possible exploits, but nothing is going public and its doesn't seem to be usable"

its probably that they actually deliver so much great stuff, that its kinda hard waiting on their "soon" timeframes


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 29, 2015)

They are far from the worst, the only two flashcards ever to continue to update their product instead of releasing a new card are GW and DSTwo and both of them are premiun quality which are probably gonna last til the end of the consoles lifetime!
Sadly the real downside here is that theyre really really slow, but thats understandable giving the fact that theyre pulling one miracle after the other!


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 29, 2015)

Im not saying they are money grabbers. Im just saying it could be a new card. I could be wrong. I hope im wrong. I adopted both Sky3ds and Gateway, with Gateway more recently. What I hate is just blind support of Gateway even after the delay for no n3ds support and no communication and complete bashing of SKY3DS even though it works on n3ds. Thats what I dont get.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 29, 2015)

kheldar said:


> I don't know about any rumors or speculations, if there is any I didn't contribute to them. Direct your hate towards to the ones who do. And I don't understand your butthurt comment I simply expressed my annoyance towards to the lies and the fanboys/girls who protect GW at every turn.


 

Who says I'm butthurt? Thats your take on my post? HAHAHA.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Im not saying they are money grabbers. Im just saying it could be a new card. I could be wrong. I hope im wrong. I adopted both Sky3ds and Gateway, with Gateway more recently. What I hate is just blind support of Gateway even after the delay for no n3ds support and no communication and complete bashing of SKY3DS even though it works on n3ds. Thats what I dont get.


 

Where did GW completely bash sky3ds?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 29, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Where did GW completely bash sky3ds?


 
Not Gateway. Gateway fanboys


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 29, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> yeah, they dont seem too bad, could of been more like the R4 crew dropping the card every 3/4 months and only providing updates for the new versions, as it goes, im impressed by their dedication with sticking by their card, it became almost routine in the NDS flashcard world that cards where announced and dropped with every FW update, truth is people who have been with them from the start and getting features that in the NDS flashcard days would of been a new card opportunity, like multi-rom, 7.x rom support, 9.x support.....and hopefully N3ds soon enough......i think its safe to say they arent the worst money grabbers about, far from it, but the only thing i can fault them with is their shoddy communication, i know people like to get stuck in issuing pardons, and yeah they have pretty much spearheaded the entire 3DS scene....without them it would still be "look at my ram dump setup, and we found possible exploits, but nothing is going public and its doesn't seem to be usable"
> 
> its probably that they actually deliver so much great stuff, that its kinda hard waiting on their "soon" timeframes


 

It just seems the prioritize workload rather than communication.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Not Gateway. Gateway fanboys


 

Screw them too for ruining a good environment, and I mean that guys so lay down your master swords and just have a truce.


----------



## Runehasa (Jan 29, 2015)

Mods need to just close this thread.  There is nothing useful coming from it anymore


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 29, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Im not saying they are money grabbers. Im just saying it could be a new card. I could be wrong. I hope im wrong. I adopted both Sky3ds and Gateway, with Gateway more recently. What I hate is just blind support of Gateway even after the delay for no n3ds support and no communication and complete bashing of SKY3DS even though it works on n3ds. Thats what I dont get.


I guess you haven't experienced the 5 month multi-rom silence. I have no reason to mistrust GW because every single thing they announced they delivered, and that's a fact! I'm not trying to be rude but GW is no money grabber like Sky3ds is. Just be patient and it will all be worth it.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 29, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Screw them too for ruining a good environment, and I mean that guys so lay down your master swords and just have a truce.


 
This...only if the jabs have or at the end to know we are joking to pass the time.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 29, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I guess you haven't experienced the 5 month multi-rom silence. I have no reason to mistrust GW because every single thing they announced they delivered, and that's a fact! I'm not trying to be rude but GW is no money grabber like Sky3ds is. Just be patient and it will all be worth it.


 
Your good. no worries. I just joined this site learned about Gateway/SKY3DS last month.. Im very much getting into this late.


----------



## Runehasa (Jan 29, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Screw them too for ruining a good environment, and I mean that guys so lay down your master swords and just have a truce.


 

Or grab your master swords and go watch some porn to mellow you out


----------



## Rokkubro (Jan 29, 2015)

kheldar said:


> SonyUSA herself confirmed that she used MII Exploit in beta testing.


Ah right, must have missed that.... I'm looking at the Ninjhax git and Yifan Lu's writeup, and I'm thinking it might be possible to load gateway through a modified Ninjhax. It'd be a bit of an effort though, so I'm not sure if there's any point if gw release their exploit soon. Still, it should be a fun learning experience...


----------



## Arkansaw (Jan 29, 2015)

I think there is a risk that nintendo is onto their tracks..and may release a day one patch. So it is best for gateway to stall for as much time as possible


----------



## weatMod (Jan 29, 2015)

Arkansaw said:


> I think there is a risk that nintendo is onto their tracks..and may release a day one patch. So it is best for gateway to stall for as much time as possible


I think they would probably already know the entry point by now but who knows


----------



## thedarkmesh (Jan 29, 2015)

I wonder what is going to happen to Gateway in the US if release N3DS's come with 9.4... 
On that note anyone got any info what firmware will come with the Zelda: MM on release for PAL?


----------



## Kracken (Jan 29, 2015)

thedarkmesh said:


> I wonder what is going to happen to Gateway in the US if release N3DS's come with 9.4...
> On that note anyone got any info what firmware will come with the Zelda: MM on release for PAL?


 
We'd like to assume the MM (and MH?) ones will be under 9.3 like the US XLs are rumored to be, but that is only if you also assume they were manufactured around the same time. Since these were made in short supplies it is possible they were manufactured after the regular US/EU models. They are the same guts though, just a different casing so maybe they were all made at the same time. We will have to wait and see to be sure.

Best bet is to keep preorders of special editions, but be prepared to either A) preorder a regular US/EU or B) import a JPN or AUS that is under 9.3.

I have a MH and a Black US XL preordered in case my 8.1 JPN N3DS somehow is not supported by GW, although they emailed me directly stating 8.1 will be supported. I'll sell my JPN N3DS and keep one of the US XLs if that happens. Would miss the faceplates, but would rather be able to use my rom dumps and GW than have those.


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 29, 2015)

thedarkmesh said:


> I wonder what is going to happen to Gateway in the US if release N3DS's come with 9.4...
> On that note anyone got any info what firmware will come with the Zelda: MM on release for PAL?


 

They may just release the launcher without US support, what sucks is this is a new model that has only the first few versions working on Gateway so it's imperative that Nintendo doesn't update these
I can understand Gateway wanting to wait, if they get updated they will have to wait a real long time to hack most peoples N3DS's, thank god i got mine already from Australia, I wouldn't want to be waiting getting this close to release date, its kinda scary


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 29, 2015)

This song is dedicated to all of those too impatient to wait for Gateway to release their exploit


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 29, 2015)

Runehasa said:


> Or grab your master swords and go watch some porn to mellow you out


 

No need. "A link between worlds" has had my attention for quite some time. I'm also playing Donkey Kong Country as well. Both are fun games.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 29, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> <snip>


 
Im hoping for a Q3 release. Gives me time to continue enjoying the suspense of these idiots falsifying more infor about GW.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 29, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Im hoping for a Q3 release. Gives me time to continue enjoying the suspense of these idiots falsifying more infor about GW.


Sorry, I've got better things to do than to watch this pointless debate over and over lol. Also, the world is going to be on a tin foil shortage by the time we've got the update.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 29, 2015)

No more off-topic posts, thanks


----------



## Swizard (Jan 29, 2015)

It's what happens when gateway/garyopa go radio silent, *again.*


----------



## PhoenixWrightX (Jan 29, 2015)

It happens when I say it happens ( I work for Gateway)


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 29, 2015)

So is anyone still curious about that extra feature the cart will have?


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Jan 29, 2015)

This week-end, believe.


----------



## satel (Jan 29, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> So is anyone still curious about that extra feature the cart will have?


 

we will be but after they release the N3DS update. obviously  

i did ask them back in october if they can enable GBA support so i'm thinking/hoping it is the surprise feature.

this was their reply to my email back in october:



> *Thanks for feedback. Our team is informed of all the requests we receive here*
> *and take them in consideration for future updates based on feasibility and time*
> *required.*


----------



## satel (Jan 29, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> This week-end, believe.


 

not unless they already have access to US N3DS console to make the Launcher. but who knows,SonyUSA did say this :



> If I had to put money down, I would expect release no less than 2 weeks before launch (about the time when they may feasibly be able to get their hands on a non-ambassador US N3DS and create the proper Launcher.dat for it).


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 30, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> So is anyone still curious about that extra feature the cart will have?


We srsly need encryption 6.0 saves decryption and dumping.

I mean, VC and DSiWare support wouldn't be that bad, but, considering a number of the current generation's save encryption being 6.0, and us being unable to dump those, it's, IMHO, more of a benefit.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 30, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> So is anyone still curious about that extra feature the cart will have?


 
RTS would be awesome!


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 30, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> So is anyone still curious about that extra feature the cart will have?


Two blue buttons. "Your move,  sky!"


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 30, 2015)

This hype train has died down. I just wish garyopa wasnt so tight lipped about this whole thing. Last time we got any news there was a delay in getting it because of an earthquake. Well I hope everything is fine and we get an update soon. Shit, even a new picture of it working would suffice.


----------



## andzalot55 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> This hype train has died down. I just wish garyopa wasnt so tight lipped about this whole thing. Last time we got any news there was a delay in getting it because of an earthquake. Well I hope everything is fine and we get an update soon. Shit, even a new picture of it working would suffice.


 
 First it was SonyUSA and now GaryOPA. WHY?!


----------



## s-arash (Jan 30, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> This hype train has died down. I just wish garyopa wasnt so tight lipped about this whole thing. Last time we got any news there was a delay in getting it because of an earthquake. Well I hope everything is fine and we get an update soon. Shit, even a new picture of it working would suffice.


 
that was bad weather not earthquake


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 30, 2015)

s-arash said:


> that was bad weather not earthquake


 
Thanks for setting the record straight


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 30, 2015)

So I will buy a N3ds on febrary 13th  Maybe no gateway but I still have my retail games and my current 3ds xl


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> So I will buy a N3ds on febrary 13th  Maybe no gateway but I still have my retail games and my current 3ds xl


 
 i wish i could get the n3ds xl here in teh USA.. but im tapped for a long while. Got 3 Aussie n3ds whites....but i got to switch one for my daughters 3ds xl and u put Gateway on it.. so its like having an entirely new system

What color are you getting?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 30, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> i wish i could get the n3ds xl here in teh USA.. but im tapped for a long while. Got 3 Aussie n3ds whites....but i got to switch one for my daughters 3ds xl and u put Gateway on it.. so its like having an entirely new system
> 
> What color are you getting?


 
I want Majora's mask edition. If not available I will probable get red XL


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I want Majora's mask edition. If not available I will probable get red XL


Make sure to stick a toon link sticker on it


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 30, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Make sure to stick a toon link sticker on it


 
If the wind waker remake was made on 3ds I wouldn't even worry about that point.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> If the wind waker remake was made on 3ds I wouldn't even worry about that point.


Nah, not possible at this juncture.

If it was a N64 or a SNES game, it might have been possible, but a Gamecube game? HD remastered? 

Wait for a handheld with the specs of a wii and doesn't overheat as fast to come out before that happens.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 30, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Nah, not possible at this juncture.
> 
> If it was a N64 or a SNES game, it might have been possible, but a Gamecube game? HD remastered?
> 
> Wait for a handheld with the specs of a wii and doesn't overheat as fast to come out before that happens.


 
I thought 3ds has better specs than wii  It has wii ports, like Rayman Origin.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I thought 3ds has better specs than wii  It has wii ports, like Rayman Origin.


Yeah, but consider this, how much power would be needed to run a port of Legend of Zelda Wind Waker on the 3DS. 
Then a HD remake. More CPU power would be needed. We'll just have to see if the Xenoblade Chronicles port on the New 3DS can run perfectly.

Perhaps then maybe it might be possible.


----------



## jscjml (Jan 30, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Yeah, but consider this, how much power would be needed to run a port of Legend of Zelda Wind Waker on the 3DS.
> Then a HD remake. More CPU power would be needed. We'll just have to see if the Xenoblade Chronicles port on the New 3DS can run perfectly.
> 
> Perhaps then maybe it might be possible.


 
Im pretty sure they can make a Wind Waker remake if they redeveloped it from the ground.
Look at MGS 3DS. Granted its a PS2 game and weaker than the gamecube, still.

I want a PSO 3DS version. Like EP1/2/BB PSO.


----------



## satel (Jan 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I thought 3ds has better specs than wii  It has wii ports, like Rayman Origin.


 

the dual core 3ds has more powerful hardware than the wii let alone the quad core n3ds. both are more powerful than wii.


----------



## Arkansaw (Jan 30, 2015)

Swizard said:


> It's what happens when gateway/garyopa go radio silent, *again.*


 
OPPA Y U NO GIB UPDATE????


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 30, 2015)

jscjml said:


> Im pretty sure they can make a Wind Waker remake if they redeveloped it from the ground.
> Look at MGS 3DS. Granted its a PS2 game and weaker than the gamecube, still.
> 
> I want a PSO 3DS version. Like EP1/2/BB PSO.


Well, the New 3DS/normal 3DS MIGHT be able to........well, it depends if the bozos upstairs even want to make a remake or a port.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 30, 2015)

Alright guys, back on topic. Conclusion? Smart people are here for a reason, Natural selection, etc. Now Gateway. Who's hoping for a weekend release? I'm psyched for Majora's Mask 3D.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 30, 2015)

ALRIGHT GUYS. BACK ON TOPIC. GATEWAY. NATURAL SELECTION. MAJORA'S MASK. WEEKEND RELEASE.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> ALRIGHT GUYS. BACK ON TOPIC. GATEWAY. NATURAL SELECTION. MAJORA'S MASK. WEEKEND RELEASE.


 
Hoping for tomorrow hopefully, really want to try some teching with Villager with the new C-Stick. Don't have a Wii U so this will probably be the only controller method I get used to Sm4sh with for a while.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow, this turned into a 3DS vs Wii discussion because of a WW remake? You are all off a bit for comparing the 3DS to a Wii when it should be a GC.

Second, if a WW remake was made it would be done on N3DS because of the boosted specs.

And finally, why dont you all just get back on topic. Do the research on your own and decide if you are right without discussing it here. End of argument.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 30, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Hoping for tomorrow hopefully, really want to try some teching with Villager with the new C-Stick. Don't have a Wii U so this will probably be the only controller method I get used to Sm4sh with for a while.


 

That'd be nice, wouldn't it? Man, I'd love a release that soon! I'm right in the same boat. The C-Stick. Cannot wait to try it out! I was sad at first (as I'm used to the Vita's twin-sticks, which are, in every way, superior, to both the N3DS'), but once I actually _used_ the N3DS' C-Stick, I find it fascinating. It's obviously worse and not meant for most games, unlike the Vita's, but it's an interesting and new feel for a "C-stick". Like an eraser. Or one of those keyboard-mice. I'm psyched to try Majora's Mask. Dat Camera Anglezzz doe.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 30, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Wow, this turned into a 3DS vs Wii discussion because of a WW remake? You are all off a bit for comparing the 3DS to a Wii when it should be a GC.
> 
> Second, if a WW remake was made it would be done on N3DS because of the boosted specs.
> 
> And finally, why dont you all just get back on topic. Do the research on your own and decide if you are right without discussing it here. End of argument.


 
WW still wouldn't work on N3DS. Not strong enough. Drastically reduce polygon count, reduce what shows on-screen, etc. and you can get it playable, likely 26-30fps. Think in terms of how Borderlands 2 ended up on the Vita. I think it'd turn out much like that, if not worse. But yes. Back on topic!


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> That'd be nice, wouldn't it? Man, I'd love a release that soon! I'm right in the same boat. The C-Stick. Cannot wait to try it out! I was sad at first (as I'm used to the Vita's twin-sticks, which are, in every way, superior, to both the N3DS'), but once I actually _used_ the N3DS' C-Stick, I find it fascinating. It's obviously worse and not meant for most games, unlike the Vita's, but it's an interesting and new feel for a "C-stick". Like an eraser. Or one of those keyboard-mice. I'm psyched to try Majora's Mask. Dat Camera Anglezzz doe.


 
Yeah, at first I was kinda curious about it since I had tried those laptop nubs but never for gaming or anything. Just in the menu you can kinda brush your finger across the top of the nub really quick to get it to move one space in the menu. Should be fun for Villager's aerials.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh boy, a double post...


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 30, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Yeah, at first I was kinda curious about it since I had tried those laptop nubs but never for gaming or anything. Just in the menu you can kinda brush your finger across the top of the nub really quick to get it to move one space in the menu. Should be fun for Villager's aerials.


Right?! That's all I can really do with mine at this time, since it's a Japanese one. But I'd be lying if I were to say it weren't fun to do that haha! 




shinyquagsire23 said:


> Oh boy, a double post...


 
Me too. I'm poor at editing, haha!


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow the gatewait has pushed the tension through the roof. No longer can we wait in peace all on the same team... Were fighting amongst ourselves.. 
FELLOW TEMPERS!!!! HEAR ME!! Remember why we are here!!! It is to whine and bitch that our N3DS devices are just sitting... rotting on the shelves.. due to gateways deception and word trickery. Let us bring the topic back to the whining and complaining that we all need. So we can remember we are not alone in this wait... WE ARE UNITED!!!! WE WILL WAIT AND WE WILL NOT...NOT WAIT!!! BRING IT ON GATEWAY, SonyUSA, and Garyopa provide us wiith the tools we need to speculate and argue about your delays gateway!! BRING US THE NEWS!!!


----------



## s-arash (Jan 30, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Wow the gatewait has pushed the tension through the roof. No longer can we wait in peace all on the same team... Were fighting amongst ourselves..
> FELLOW TEMPERS!!!! HEAR ME!! Remember why we are here!!! It is to whine and bitch that our N3DS devices are just sitting... rotting on the shelves.. due to gateways deception and word trickery. Let us bring the topic back to the whining and complaining that we all need. So we can remember we are not alone in this wait... WE ARE UNITED!!!! WE WILL WAIT AND WE WILL NOT...NOT WAIT!!! BRING IT ON GATEWAY, SonyUSA, and Garyopa provide us wiith the tools we need to speculate and argue about your delays gateway!! BRING US THE NEWS!!!


 
୧༼ಠ益ಠ༽୨ NOW WE RIOT ୧༼ಠ益ಠ༽୨


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 30, 2015)

s-arash said:


> ୧༼ಠ益ಠ༽୨ NOW WE RIOT ୧༼ಠ益ಠ༽୨


 
My god if gateway had a public physical location i guarantee that you know..the 10 of us or so that are conveniently located near them would be at least knockin on some damn doors thats fo sho


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 30, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> hey guys i have an idea for making GW release the update, or at least give us some news
> 
> i noticed that 4.5+ support was announced around the same time new sky3ds came out
> and GW 3.0 came out around the time DSTWO+ rumors started happening
> ...


 

Already have a site....


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 30, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Wow the gatewait has pushed the tension through the roof. No longer can we wait in peace all on the same team... Were fighting amongst ourselves..
> FELLOW TEMPERS!!!! HEAR ME!! Remember why we are here!!! It is to whine and bitch that our N3DS devices are just sitting... rotting on the shelves.. due to gateways deception and word trickery. Let us bring the topic back to the whining and complaining that we all need. So we can remember we are not alone in this wait... WE ARE UNITED!!!! WE WILL WAIT AND WE WILL NOT...NOT WAIT!!! BRING IT ON GATEWAY, SonyUSA, and Garyopa provide us wiith the tools we need to speculate and argue about your delays gateway!! BRING US THE NEWS!!!


I would normally like your post, but Tommy has liked it before me , therefore I cant do it anymore I would feel dirty,  but I agree with you man, gateway team members must have some military training because they use the strategy named: Divide and conquer, at this pace they aren't going to need to release n3ds support because everybody is arguing among each other or thinking on jumping out of the train for good, so nobody is going to need it in the end.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Jan 30, 2015)

I've downloaded all my games as CIA, lets hope.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 30, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> I've downloaded all my games as CIA, lets hope.


 
Hype increases!

Yes. Storm Trooper DLC will be phenomenal! He has falcon punch, kamehameha, divine fury, dark void, double-team, and kratos' swords as specials. So hyped.


----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2015)

Stop the off topic bickering, guys. 


Thomas12345 and the others, I made you a new thread where you can continue your work on the cunning plan to make Gateway release the update.  Here it is, in all its glory. Have fun.


----------



## Chase_Derick (Jan 30, 2015)

Veho said:


> Stop the off topic bickering, guys.
> 
> 
> Thomas12345 and the others, I made you a new thread where you can continue your work on the cunning plan to make Gateway release the update. Here it is, in all its glory. Have fun.


 
Ah sorry, just having fun and killing time.

(Should of seen the Gateway thread before the 3.0 release. Twas the silliest thing ever.)


----------



## Aman27deep (Jan 30, 2015)

Being kept in the dark sucks. If Gateway give us a release date of say 15 March; I'd be okay with that. Been with the new 3ds and gateway cart since 2014 end now, and open gbatemp 2-3 times a day in vain and useless hope.


----------



## Arkansaw (Jan 30, 2015)

I really don't see why GW should be racing to release ahead of N3DS launch, it's both a risky deal and probably seen as a taunt to big N which may be motivated to do something to thwart it


----------



## dustmite (Jan 30, 2015)

Arkansaw said:


> I really don't see why GW should be racing to release ahead of N3DS launch, it's both a risky deal and probably seen as a taunt to big N which may be motivated to do something to thwart it


 

People who will buy the US N3DS on launch day already know what they want. 
Maybe they preordered or pick it up at the store. 
If GW is not compatible, then they will buy something else. Anything will do, because they want to play.
GW knows this. And they care a lot for the money - we know this, since they gave us one BS ETA after the other
to keep the customers waiting. 
So the update will come in the next few days.


----------



## ucta (Jan 30, 2015)

Arkansaw said:


> I really don't see why GW should be racing to release ahead of N3DS launch, it's both a risky deal and probably seen as a taunt to big N which may be motivated to do something to thwart it[/quo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lolboy (Jan 30, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> do u have pal or jap retail copy? or are u gonna buy from eshop?



Pal


----------



## lolboy (Jan 30, 2015)

ucta said:


> Nooooes dont do that ;( just wait for GW release -_- my unopened ambassador still waiting



To late, my metalic n3ds already has finger prints on it


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 30, 2015)

Heh, seems like new3dscard ain't a scam after all, christmas delay


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 30, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Heh, seems like new3dscard ain't a scam after all, christmas delay


 
Dammit, stop taunting me with dat 32GB mSD. My 2DS keeps giving filesystem errors with it.
;_;


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 30, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Dammit, stop taunting me with dat 32GB mSD. My 2DS keeps giving filesystem errors with it.
> ;_;


(u jelly 



Spoiler










)
On a more serious note, what do you mean file system errors?


----------



## ucta (Jan 30, 2015)

Sorry for offtop. But omg, nintendo (NTDOY) droped -4.5% today on a stock market ;(
Wish Nintendo a long life and success!!


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Jan 30, 2015)

ucta said:


> Sorry for offtop. But omg, nintendo (NTDOY) droped -4.5% today on a stock market ;(
> Wish Nintendo a long life and success!!


 
This in my opinion was due to Nintendo selling toys better than their consoles.

Gatewait best wait though. Anything you can think of which left you waiting like this for this long, without any updates or info?


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 30, 2015)

You know as much as i want to play MM and MH4U on my N3DS i guess i could just get an XL to play both tho to be honest..lol or i could buy a used one and return it within 30 days i think thats gamestops policy. I mean i really only "need" the n3ds for when xenoblade comes out at this point...

EDIT: Well i checked their website apparently pre owned merch has a 7 day return policy... i guess i could buy and return and then go to a diff gamestop and buy and return lol


----------



## Kugz (Jan 30, 2015)

I've got a Class 10 card coming in the mail (85MB Read, 30MB write), should that be fast enough to place in my N3DS' microSD slot for CIA install plays with no issues?

Admittedly I'm having a few issues with select games (Kirby Deluxe and Bravely Default) with my other microSD cards on SKY3DS but I have a feeling that's to do with the microSD cards being 5MB write 20MB read.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 30, 2015)

Kugz said:


> I've got a Class 10 card coming in the mail (85MB Read, 30MB write), should that be fast enough to place in my N3DS' microSD slot for CIA install plays with no issues?
> 
> Admittedly I'm having a few issues with select games (Kirby Deluxe and Bravely Default) with my other microSD cards on SKY3DS but I have a feeling that's to do with the microSD cards being 5MB write 20MB read.


Did you run h2testw on them?


----------



## Kugz (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah, that's how I found out their read/write speeds. Didn't write 100% to the microSD cause' it would have taken 45 minutes. It's a legit card, both of them are. I think they're just shitty speed cards.

Says Sandisk microSDHC with a 4 in a circle. Guessing that's class 4 which is shitty speed class 

Second one is a Sandisk microSDHC I also class 4.


----------



## xrM (Jan 30, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Yeah, that's how I found out their read/write speeds. Didn't write 100% to the microSD cause' it would have taken 45 minutes. It's a legit card, both of them are. I think they're just shitty speed cards.
> 
> Says Sandisk microSDHC with a 4 in a circle. Guessing that's class 4 which is shitty speed class
> 
> Second one is a Sandisk microSDHC I also class 4.


Class 4's are about as slow as you can possibly buy nowadays. Get at least a class 10, shouldn't cost a lot more.


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah ive read lots of issues with people using slow cards in their sky3ds. Theres a really good thread stickied over at that website that distributes 3ds *ISOs *titled How to buy a SD or Micro SD Card for .CIA and .3DS

KEY POINTS:

This is the most important part. Since you have to install .CIA files on your SD Card, the Card's Class will make a *GREAT* difference.
It's recommended to buy *Class 10 *cards if you don't wanna wait about *2hours *to install a 4gb .CIA!
Recommended size for SD cards if you wanna instal .CIA, is 32GB or bigger.

KEY POINTS:
*Why?*.CIA(game installer) is stored on your SD Card, and you have to install the .CIA on your SD Card! 
*For example if the game is 4GB, will need 8GB to install the game! *(You can delete the .CIA after you installed the game)*

Extra*Has a new technology for High-end devices called *UHS-1*,*2&3*,these cards are* FREAKING *expensive!
Do not buy for your Nintendo 3DS! It's reading & writting speed is *FAR* superior from Class 10 non-UHS cards.
But it's for high-end devices (for professional use like for example, *photographers*) And *3DS doesn't support UHS techonology*.
*To put it simple, is a waste of money.*


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 30, 2015)

godofwrath said:


> This in my opinion was due to Nintendo selling toys better than their consoles.
> 
> Gatewait best wait though. Anything you can think of which left you waiting like this for this long, without any updates or info?


There were a couple of girls in my youth if I recall correctly.


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 30, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Yeah ive read lots of issues with people using slow cards in their sky3ds. Theres a really good thread stickied over at that website that distributes 3ds *ISOs *titled How to buy a SD or Micro SD Card for .CIA and .3DS
> 
> KEY POINTS:
> 
> ...


Recently the Samsung Evo, and Sandisk utra and extreme have had some really good sales so I don't think it is a waste for UHS-1.  Makes it more versital for other applications and if you have if you have a good card reader helps with the transfer on a PC.  

Another note. I read a post that the although the cards shipped with the 3DS are labeled class 4, they are actually class 10 just rebranded as class 4.  Probably due to quality control, batch testing or such.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 30, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Yeah ive read lots of issues with people using slow cards in their sky3ds. Theres a really good thread stickied over at that website that distributes 3ds *ISOs *titled How to buy a SD or Micro SD Card for .CIA and .3DS
> 
> KEY POINTS:
> 
> ...


 
ARE YOU SAYING I CAN DELETE THE .CIA IN THE BIG SD CARD AFTER ITS INSTALLED?

I didnt know that. Where is it stored? Im seriously not joking. Im new into .CIA installing and i thought they had to remain there.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> ARE YOU SAYING I CAN DELETE THE .CIA IN THE BIG SD CARD AFTER ITS INSTALLED?
> 
> I didnt know that. Where is it stored? Im seriously not joking. Im new into .CIA installing and i thought they had to remain there.


wherever you copied it


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 30, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> wherever you copied it


 
Just did it.. Game is working great. Freed up 3 gigs of space. WOO HOOO


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 30, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> (u jelly )
> On a more serious note, what do you mean file system errors?


This shitty ass bug that happens to select 2DS systems, whereby most mSDs cannot be read, except for certain exceptions, of which varies from person to person.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 30, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> This shitty ass bug that happens to select 2DS systems, whereby most mSDs cannot be read, except for certain exceptions, of which varies from person to person.


Are you using .CIA or .3DS?
Also, what brand is the SD card?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 30, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> This shitty ass bug that happens to select 2DS systems, whereby most mSDs cannot be read, except for certain exceptions, of which varies from person to person.


Hey  bud, I saw your comment about you getting filesystem error on yous mSd card. Have you tried formatting with sd formatter and then copying the files over with TeraCopy? Thats what worked for me.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Hey bud, I saw your comment about you getting filesystem error on yous mSd card. Have you tried formatting with sd formatter and then copying the files over with TeraCopy? Thats what worked for me.


Tera copy? wazzat?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 30, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Tera copy? wazzat?


 
Just a file eerrrrrr program that copies over stuff instead of Windows Explorer. I saw it being used in a tutorial.. Copies stuff over real fast.


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 30, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> This shitty ass bug that happens to select 2DS systems, whereby most mSDs cannot be read, except for certain exceptions, of which varies from person to person.


 
Once you get gateway booted though you can always instal bigbluemenu and go the .cia route


----------



## Arkansaw (Jan 30, 2015)

dustmite said:


> People who will buy the US N3DS on launch day already know what they want.
> Maybe they preordered or pick it up at the store.
> If GW is not compatible, then they will buy something else. Anything will do, because they want to play.
> GW knows this. And they care a lot for the money - we know this, since they gave us one BS ETA after the other
> ...


 

I'm not so sure that they value launch day sales so much as to complicate matters unnecessarily by increasing the chances of botching their planned 'solution' and hurting their post-launch sales and reputation. Other carts are more than likely to receive direct attention since those are relatively easy to block.


----------



## Random Joe (Jan 30, 2015)

CIA files install at the same rate with a fast or slow SD card.


----------



## Kwongger (Jan 30, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> CIA files install at the same rate with a fast or slow SD card.


 

lol, no.

That's wrong.   I've tested with a class 10 and a class 4 on my 3ds.


----------



## Random Joe (Jan 30, 2015)

Kwongger said:


> lol, no.
> 
> That's wrong. I've tested with a class 10 and a class 4 on my 3ds.


 

I have tested as well


----------



## Reecey (Jan 30, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Yeah ive read lots of issues with people using slow cards in their sky3ds. Theres a really good thread stickied over at that website that distributes 3ds *ISOs *titled How to buy a SD or Micro SD Card for .CIA and .3DS
> 
> KEY POINTS:
> 
> ...


 
Just thought I would point out before everyone rushes out and buys one, you cannot use above 32GB SD-Card in the side of your 3DS. I'm not quite sure but the SDXC models wont even work.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 30, 2015)

Reecey said:


> Just thought I would point out before everyone rushes out and buys one, you cannot use above 32GB SD-Card in the side of your 3DS.


Ya you can, just format to FAT32. I ordered my 64gb mSD a few days ago


----------



## Reecey (Jan 30, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Ya you can, just format to FAT32. I ordered my 64gb mSD a few days ago


 
Your talking about Micro-sd cards for the NN3DS I'm talking about SD-cards for the side of your 3DS.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 30, 2015)

Reecey said:


> Your talking about Micro-sd cards for the NN3DS I'm talking about SD-cards for the side of your 3DS.


same deal lol. Both can be formatted to FAT32


----------



## joseph0042 (Jan 30, 2015)

Reecey said:


> Your talking about Micro-sd cards for the NN3DS I'm talking about SD-cards for the side of your 3DS.


 
I use a 64gb micro sd in an adapter formated to FAT32 in my 3ds xl while I wait for the n3ds xl update from gateway. No problems.


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 30, 2015)

Any news on the release?????


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 30, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> Any news on the release?????


nope


----------



## joseph0042 (Jan 30, 2015)

Did they fix the 2ds problems? I just noticed they updated their website to say "Works on 2DS, 3DS & 3DS XL (Firmware 4.1-9.2)". I thought it wasn't working on 2ds' with all the people still complaining on here. Maybe another update is about to be released?


----------



## Pink Gold Peach (Jan 30, 2015)

joseph0042 said:


> Did they fix the 2ds problems? I just noticed they updated their website to say "Works on 2DS, 3DS & 3DS XL (Firmware 4.1-9.2)". I thought it wasn't working on 2ds' with all the people still complaining on here. Maybe another update is about to be released?


 
Maybe.


----------



## Reecey (Jan 30, 2015)

joseph0042 said:


> I use a 64gb micro sd in an adapter formated to FAT32 in my 3ds xl while I wait for the n3ds xl update from gateway. No problems.


 
Sorry I was told along while back a 64GB and above would not work on an original 3DS/XL, someone bought one a while back when GW v3.0 didn't come out for .cia files and it would not work so he had to send it back and replace it with 2x32GB's. Are you sure?


----------



## joseph0042 (Jan 30, 2015)

Reecey said:


> Sorry I was told along while back a 64GB and above would not work on an original 3DS/XL, someone bought one a while back when GW v3.0 didn't come out for .cia files and it would not work so he had to send it back and replace it with 2x32GB's. Are you sure?


 
lol it's in my system right now.


----------



## Random Joe (Jan 30, 2015)

only certain people are having 2ds issues.  I know 3 people with no issues on the 2ds.


----------



## Pink Gold Peach (Jan 30, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> only certain people are having 2ds issues. I know 3 people with no issues on the 2ds.


 
The 2DS came out after 4.5.0-10U so it can't go to 4.5 if you are expecting to get there.


----------



## Reecey (Jan 30, 2015)

joseph0042 said:


> lol it's in my system right now.


 
actually tbh your first comment does not make sense at all? What do you mean:-
*I use a 64gb micro sd in an adapter formated to FAT32 in my 3ds xl while I wait for the n3ds xl update from gateway???*. No problems.


----------



## joseph0042 (Jan 30, 2015)

Reecey said:


> actually tbh your first comment does not make sense at all? What do you mean:-
> *I use a 64gb micro sd in an adapter formated to FAT32 in my 3ds xl while I wait for the n3ds xl update from gateway???*. No problems.


 
I have a 64gb micro sd card. I am using it with my US 3ds xl in a micro sd to sd adapter while I wait for Gateway to release the N3DS XL update. What doesn't make sense?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 30, 2015)

joseph0042 said:


> Did they fix the 2ds problems? I just noticed they updated their website to say "Works on 2DS, 3DS & 3DS XL (Firmware 4.1-9.2)". I thought it wasn't working on 2ds' with all the people still complaining on here. Maybe another update is about to be released?


It's working, except for a few bugs here and there. nothing to be concerned over. mostly inconsistency of launching the exploit. Sometimes it crashes while trying to launch it...


----------



## Arkansaw (Jan 30, 2015)

Reecey said:


> Just thought I would point out before everyone rushes out and buys one, you cannot use above 32GB SD-Card in the side of your 3DS. I'm not quite sure but the SDXC models wont even work.


 

definitely if formatted right, I put in a 128 GB


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 30, 2015)

Reecey said:


> actually tbh your first comment does not make sense at all? What do you mean:-
> *I use a 64gb micro sd in an adapter formated to FAT32 in my 3ds xl while I wait for the n3ds xl update from gateway???*. No problems.


He is using his og 3ds while waiting for the n3ds release. He has 2 3ds consoles. one new 3ds and one old3dsXL... not so hard to understand lol

And ye, you just have to  format to fat32. Windows doesn't do it natively, you need a third party sd formatter that will do it.


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 30, 2015)

Time to play some Torchlight II


----------



## Reecey (Jan 30, 2015)

joseph0042 said:


> I have a 64gb micro sd card. I am using it with my US 3ds xl in a micro sd to sd adapter while I wait for Gateway to release the N3DS XL update. What doesn't make sense?


 
You do know I'm on about the original N3DS/XL's not the New Nintendo 3DS's, unless you mean you use your original N3DSXL at the moment and you have a NN3DSXL and are waiting for the Gateway update for that?


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 30, 2015)

Because exFAT is owned my Microsoft, Nintendo could not use exFAT SD cards in their system, and they had to resort to FAT32.
Problem is that FAT32 can only go up to 32GB according to the SD Association, and that's where the myth came. However, you can use specific tools to create FAT32 partitions larger than 32GB.
The Gateway red card can support both FAT32 and exFAT, which allows it up to (According to reports), 128GB.
And yes, there have been people with 128GB SD cards in their 3DSes, that happened because they used special formatting tools to format their 128GB SD cards into FAT32.


----------



## joseph0042 (Jan 30, 2015)

Reecey said:


> You do know I'm on about the original 3DS/XL's not the New Nintendo 3DS's, unless you mean you use your original 3DSXL at the moment and you have a NN3DSXL and are waiting for the Gateway update for that?


 


2Hack said:


> He is using his og 3ds while waiting for the n3ds release. He has 2 3ds consoles. one new 3ds and one old3dsXL... not so hard to understand lol
> 
> And ye, you just have to format to fat32. Windows doesn't do it natively, you need a third party sd formatter that will do it.


 
Yeah like 2hack stated, I have an original US 3DS XL and an AUS/PAL N3DS XL. I am using a 64gb micro sd card that I formatted to FAT32 inside a micro sd to sd adapter in my original US 3ds XL, while I wait for the N3DS Update from Gateway to be released.


----------



## Reecey (Jan 30, 2015)

joseph0042 said:


> Yeah like 2hack stated, I have an original US 3DS XL and an AUS/PAL N3DS XL. I am using a 64gb micro sd card that I formatted to FAT32 inside a micro sd to sd adapter in my original US 3ds XL, while I wait for the N3DS Update from Gateway to be released.


 
Yeah I get you now, cool I was getting confused with you writing "N3DSXL" and not "NN3DSXL"  same as the other chap as well.


----------



## Pink Gold Peach (Jan 30, 2015)

Reecey said:


> Yeah I get you now, cool I was getting confused with you writing "N3DSXL" and not "NN3DSXL"


 
Thats why I just say 2DS, 3DS, 3DSLL/XL, *N3DS* <---- (New 3DS) then finally *N3DSLL/XL*


----------



## Reecey (Jan 30, 2015)

Pink Gold Peach said:


> Thats why I just say 2DS, 3DS, 3DSLL/XL, *N3DS* <---- (New 3DS) then finally *N3DSLL/XL*


 
Yeah its Nintendo 2DS, Nintendo 3DS, Nintendo 3DSXL & Last New Nintendo 3DSXL that's where I was getting the NN3DSXL from, that's what I call it so there is no confusion between the two


----------



## 2skies (Jan 30, 2015)

Two weeks until NA release, folks! Awwwyisss....come on Gateway, give us _something._ Just any communication would be great.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 30, 2015)

Super hyped man! got my MM edition preordered, as well as my MM3D physical game preordered, as well as my GW in it's box! Bring on the hyyyyype!!

FEB 13th. If GW pulls through, it's gonna be the best friday in a loooooooong time


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 30, 2015)

Reecey said:


> Just thought I would point out before everyone rushes out and buys one, you cannot use above 32GB SD-Card in the side of your 3DS. I'm not quite sure but the SDXC models wont even work.


 
I just ordered a 128 GB card for my 3ds XL. Hope you arent just spreading fake shit for fun. I thought if it was converted to FAT32 i was good.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I just ordered a 128 GB card for my 3ds XL. Hope you arent just spreading fake shit for fun. I thought if it was converted to FAT32 i was good.


Yes you are fine, refer to my post above:


MrJason005 said:


> Because exFAT is owned my Microsoft, Nintendo could not use exFAT SD cards in their system, and they had to resort to FAT32.
> Problem is that FAT32 can only go up to 32GB according to the SD Association, and that's where the myth came. However, you can use specific tools to create FAT32 partitions larger than 32GB.
> The Gateway red card can support both FAT32 and exFAT, which allows it up to (According to reports), 128GB.
> And yes, there have been people with 128GB SD cards in their 3DSes, that happened because they used special formatting tools to format their 128GB SD cards into FAT32.


Also, Can you make me an omelet with the SD card when it arrives? Thanks


----------



## kheldar (Jan 30, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I just ordered a 128 GB card for my 3ds XL. Hope you arent just spreading fake shit for fun. I thought if it was converted to FAT32 i was good.


 
You can. I'm using my 64GB micro sd in my N3DS. It's just windows doesn't format microsds above 32 gb to fat32. You need another program to format it. then you should be fine.


----------



## joseph0042 (Jan 30, 2015)

Debating selling my AUS/PAL N3DS XL and preording the MM version in the US...


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 30, 2015)

joseph0042 said:


> Debating selling my AUS/PAL N3DS XL and preording the MM version in the US...


 
EDit


----------



## joseph0042 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> The white one? It doesnt deserve get resold...


 
No I have the metallic blue N3DS XL


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 30, 2015)

joseph0042 said:


> No I have the metallic blue N3DS XL


 
yeah, i edited my post, i didnt see XL.. Maybe you would wait to see what the firmware is gonna be.


----------



## 2skies (Jan 30, 2015)

If there's still no Gateway for a while after 2/13, and I jump ship to Sky, will I be able to transfer my saves once Gateway does release?

I'll be playing DS games through R4i for a little bit until Gateway releases, but if it's gonna be a bit, I'd like to be be able to keep saves.


----------



## lolboy (Jan 30, 2015)

Gateway should be in world record book for most shitty support and communication!

They release something, earn some money and when they run out of money they release again.


----------



## bannana2 (Jan 30, 2015)

While we wait, I have been trying to understand how  the arm9.bin loads the exploit for cfw.  I am def. not knowing what I am doing, but someone might, and they might want to make a better one.   why not try something like this instead of wait for gateway?


----------



## Reecey (Jan 30, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I just ordered a 128 GB card for my 3ds XL. Hope you arent just spreading fake shit for fun. I thought if it was converted to FAT32 i was good.


 
No its OK I'm not trolling at all I'm very serious, this comment was made along while back when like GW released v.2.6 I think when you could access the devmenu and install .cia files on to your home menu. Someone said, I can't remember who they had bought a 64GB SDXC sd-card and it would not work in the side of his 3DS so he sent them back and got 2x32GB's in exchange which did work


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 30, 2015)

Well ill trust Jason and others that say it will work with a 128 GB card.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 30, 2015)

Reecey said:


> No its OK I'm not trolling at all I'm very serious, this comment was made along while back when like GW released v.2.6 I think when you could access the devmenu and install .cia files on to your home menu. Someone said, I can't remember who they had bought a 64GB SDXC sd-card and it would not work in the side of his 3DS so he sent them back and got 2x32GB's in exchange which did work


He could have gotten a fake for all we know.


----------



## Reecey (Jan 30, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Well ill trust Jason and others that say it will work with a 128 GB card.


 
Here you go bud, tells you here:-
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/Support/...-use-/Which-SD-Card-should-I-use--719810.html 

Edit: Apologise accepted


----------



## rfire90 (Jan 30, 2015)

The SD Card in the 3DS must use a FAT32 partition which cannot go above 32 GB. So, you may be able to use a larger SD card with a 32 GB partition on it, but the rest of the space will be useless.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 30, 2015)

Can someone straighten this bullshit out? Im tired of getting false and misleading information from people who dont know shit.


----------



## FR0ZN (Jan 30, 2015)

rfire90 said:


> The SD Card in the 3DS must use a FAT32 partition which cannot go above 32 GB. So, you may be able to use a larger SD card with a 32 GB partition on it, but the rest of the space will be useless.


 
You sure? There are people sporting 64GB+ SDXC cards on the 3DS. FAT32 can go up to several TB, so only the 3DS' FW COULD be the bottleneck here.


----------



## rfire90 (Jan 30, 2015)

What *MrJason005* said is correct, you would need to use some software to format a FAT32 partition greater than 32 GB and it MAY work with 3DS.


----------



## satel (Jan 30, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Can someone straighten this bullshit out? Im tired of getting false and misleading information from people who dont know shit.


 

what was your question again ?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 30, 2015)

satel said:


> what was your question again ?


 
I just ordered a 128 GB card for my 3ds XL. I want to format it to FAT32 and use all the space on the card in the 3ds. Is it possible? im sure it is right?


----------



## kheldar (Jan 30, 2015)

rfire90 said:


> The SD Card in the 3DS must use a FAT32 partition which cannot go above 32 GB. So, you may be able to use a larger SD card with a 32 GB partition on it, but the rest of the space will be useless.


 
I don't think that's true.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 30, 2015)

Guys are you sure all this talk about sd cards is on-topic? The mods are very strict now


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Guys are you sure all this talk about sd cards is on-topic? The mods are very strict now


 
It should have been settled 20 posts go IMO, but i keep getting my head turned around.


----------



## satel (Jan 30, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I just ordered a 128 GB card for my 3ds XL. I want to format it to FAT32 and use all the space on the card in the 3ds. Is it possible? im sure it is right?


 

wow that's a lot of memory  as far as i know you can use 128gb in 3DS but you need to as you said format it to FAT32,i used MiniTool Partition Wizard to format my 64gb card to FAT32 so try it may work for you.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 30, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Guys are you sure all this talk about sd cards is on-topic? The mods are very strict now


 
I don't see any harm in it... What is this? Iran?


----------



## Reecey (Jan 30, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Can someone straighten this bullshit out? Im tired of getting false and misleading information from people who dont know shit.


 
It says it there in black and white by Nintendo themselves (https://www.nintendo.co.uk/Support/...-use-/Which-SD-Card-should-I-use--719810.html ) so if Nintendo say it on there website I would say its quite true, unless of course Nintendo are telling us all porkies! Yes you might be able to use a 32 partition with software but the rest will be useless.


----------



## nosignaldetected (Jan 30, 2015)

Reecey said:


> It says it there in black and white by Nintendo themselves (https://www.nintendo.co.uk/Support/...-use-/Which-SD-Card-should-I-use--719810.html ) so if Nintendo say it on there website I would say its quite true, unless of course Nintendo are telling us all porkies! Yes you might be able to use a 32 partition with software but the rest will be useless.


 






I have a 64GB card in my N3DS XL and the entire 64GB is usable. You just need to format it to FAT32 rather than the default exFAT, which Nintendo do not offer as an option on their help brochures as they are cheap bastards who do not want to support the exFAT filesystem.

Want proof? This is a 128GB SDXC card, formatted to FAT32:






3DS recognizes the entire 128GB.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 30, 2015)

Reecey said:


> It says it there in black and white by Nintendo themselves (https://www.nintendo.co.uk/Support/...-use-/Which-SD-Card-should-I-use--719810.html ) so if Nintendo say it on there website I would say its quite true, unless of course Nintendo are telling us all porkies! Yes you might be able to use a 32 partition with software but the rest will be useless.


Licenses are holding Nintendo back.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 30, 2015)

satel said:


> wow that's a lot of memory  as far as i know you can use 128gb in 3DS but you need to as you said format it to FAT32,i used MiniTool Partition Wizard to format my 64gb card to FAT32 so try it may work for you.


 
I always go BIG man.  I dont know wtf im gonna do when n3ds support is released. I have 3 white consoles to upgrade sd cards in to put CIA on there...


----------



## Reecey (Jan 30, 2015)

nosignaldetected said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> I have a 64GB card in my N3DS XL and the entire 64GB is usable. You just need to format it to FAT32 rather than the default exFAT, which Nintendo do not offer as an option on their help brochures.
> 
> ...


 
Are you using a new nintendo 3ds xl or just an original 3DSXL? M8 that picture shows me nothing apart from alot of blocks.


----------



## nosignaldetected (Jan 30, 2015)

Reecey said:


> Are you using a new nintendo 3ds xl or just an original 3DSXL?


 
Works in both. That screenshot I posted was taken back in 2012.

Was using my 64GB micro SDXC card in my original 3DS XL in an adapter before doing a system transfer in November to my N3DS XL.

Like I said before, all 3DS consoles support up to 128GB. Just gotta format it as FAT32 first.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 30, 2015)

Wtf is a block anyways?


----------



## Reecey (Jan 30, 2015)

nosignaldetected said:


> Works in both. That screenshot I posted was taken back in 2012.
> 
> Was using it in my original 3DS XL in an adapter before doing a system transfer in November to my N3DS XL.
> 
> Like I said before, all 3DS consoles support up to 128GB. Just gotta format it as FAT32 first.


 
So that picture is on a new nintendo 3dsxl cause yes it probably does now support upto 128GB cards, I'm not on about that I'm on about the original 3ds models.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 30, 2015)

How much is a block supposed to equal to?


----------



## nosignaldetected (Jan 30, 2015)

Reecey said:


> So that picture is on a new nintendo 3dsxl cause yes it probably does now support upto 128GB cards, I'm not on about that I'm on about the original 3ds models.


 
oh for crying out loud. how clear do I have to make this to you? *ALL 3DS CONSOLES HAVE ALWAYS SUPPORTED ALL SDXC CARDS UP TO 128GB AS LONG AS THEY ARE FORMATTED TO FAT32 FIRST.*

read this. educate yourself. http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=488934

And if you assume that photo I posted which is from 2012 is about the N3DS, then you need to work on your concept of time. 2012 was three years ago, for example. yeah, that's hard to understand but you'll get there. I promise.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 30, 2015)

Friendly reminder:



Veho said:


> Stop the off topic bickering, guys.
> 
> 
> Thomas12345 and the others, I made you a new thread where you can continue your work on the cunning plan to make Gateway release the update. Here it is, in all its glory. Have fun.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 30, 2015)

Reecey said:


> So that picture is on a new nintendo 3dsxl cause yes it probably does now support upto 128GB cards, I'm not on about that I'm on about the original 3ds models.


But that picture was taken in 2012


----------



## satel (Jan 30, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I always go BIG man.  I dont know wtf im gonna do when n3ds support is released. I have 3 white consoles to upgrade sd cards in to put CIA on there...


 

 only way to save time is by installing whatever that you want to install on the 3 consoles all at the same time.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm done.


----------



## FR0ZN (Jan 30, 2015)

Dat focusing sound...


----------



## bytor (Jan 30, 2015)

Erm...so I take it that there's no new news seeing as everyone is arguing the toss about SD cards..?

Nobody has heard from Garyopa this weekend so far..?


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 30, 2015)

bytor said:


> Erm...so I take it that there's no new news seeing as everyone is arguing the toss about SD cards..?
> 
> Nobody has heard from Garyopa this weekend so far..?


Seems like he had false hope, and hyped everyone unintentionally...


----------



## 2skies (Jan 30, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Seems like he had false hope, and hyped everyone unintentionally...


 

Pretty much. Last Saturday he said he would update us all "at the latest by Sunday."  Well, he's five days late and no one has heard squat. F that noise.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 30, 2015)

Okay:
On one side, we have your friend who claims that his 64GB SD card would not work on his 3DS. You also have Nintendo's official site which states there is a limit of 32GB.
Only thing which I find odd is that there is no additional info for your friend's 64GB SD card. For all I know it could have been a fake or not properly formatted.
Nintendo's claims about this limit come from the fact that the SD Association's guidelines (Which is supported by their commercial formatting tool) do not allow SD cards formatted in FAT32 cannot be larger than 32GB. What this means is that you cannot have a single FAT32 partition on an SD card that is larger than 32GB.

What I propose is that those claims are artificial limits. What I fall back on to prove this point are various forum threads, news posts and maybe videos.
First of all, what seems to be the case is that there have been claims by various users all around who claim they have successfully loaded an SD card larger than 32GB on their 3DS.
If it is indeed true, then that must mean that they achieved having a primary FAT32 partition larger than 32GB on a single SD card. It is fact that 3DS will not recognize any other file system other than FAT32.
What we have to backup such claims are the following:

```
http://lofi-gaming.org.uk/blog/2013/10/25/updated-how-to-upgrade-your-3ds-sd-card-to-64gb-and-beyond/
 
http://www.gonintendo.com/s/184255-using-a-128gb-sd-card-in-your-3ds
 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts=1422579428
 
http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/133045/what-are-the-specs-for-the-highest-end-sd-card-the-3ds-can-support
```
 
Therefore, I can conclude that the 3DS can support SD cards larger than 32GB, even way back to 4.5

The usual argument is that these sites have no authority. Yes, that is indeed fact and I have nothing to say against that.
What I find wrong with such logic though is that such logic is flawed, in that this is what we do all the time (We are at GBAtemp hacking our 3DSes). We are not following the authorities' guidelines, we are doing something that is not intended.
Formatting an SDXC card to FAT32 is unintended, and you are against that.
Why then are you not against hacking a 3DS?


----------



## Random Joe (Jan 30, 2015)

The only reason why Nintendo says cards above 32gigs aren't supported. Is because they technically aren't out of box. With some correct formatting it is compatible though.


I use 64gig SD card in my 2ds.  Zero issues.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 30, 2015)

Why are we talking about SD cards again?


----------



## Maximilious (Jan 30, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Super hyped man! got my MM edition preordered, as well as my MM3D physical game preordered, as well as my GW in it's box! Bring on the hyyyyype!!
> 
> FEB 13th. If GW pulls through, it's gonna be the best friday in a loooooooong time


 

Awww yeah. Is your MM 3DS in store pickup though? I opted for next day shipping - I lucked out and got one during the "super secret" in-store only pre-order last Friday at Gamestop. Hoping it comes the 14th and not the following Monday... And I have $30 in BestBuy bucks for the MM physical cart. Can't wait!!!



Ralph1611 said:


> Can someone straighten this bullshit out? Im tired of getting false and misleading information from people who dont know shit.


 

Welcome to GBAtemp. Where everyone is full of speculation and misleading information, and no one knows jack shit.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 30, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Why are we talking about SD cards again?


Its Gateways fault, no update= people arguing about the shape of a Cloud or damn memory cards, at this rhythm this is going to be a 1:1 reproduction of the old mighty clasterfuck that was the original thread.


----------



## 2skies (Jan 30, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> ... the old mighty clasterfuck...


 

"Saturday night's x-party at the nursing home."

Or, "Gateway's entire market communication model."  You decide.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 30, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Super hyped man! got my MM edition preordered, as well as my MM3D physical game preordered, as well as my GW in it's box! Bring on the hyyyyype!!
> 
> FEB 13th. If GW pulls through, it's gonna be the best friday in a loooooooong time


 
And if GW doesn't pull through, you'll buy a QQ3ds right?


----------



## 2skies (Jan 30, 2015)

Can saves with QQ/Sky be used with Gateway if/when they release?


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 30, 2015)

So guys how's the weather?   Think it will have any impact on the release this weekend?  I sure hope not.


----------



## Random Joe (Jan 30, 2015)

Bad Weather = No Release or News


----------



## Escape (Jan 30, 2015)

To all you garyopa stalkers - any news from the fella?


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Jan 30, 2015)

Escape said:


> To all you garyopa stalkers - any news from the fella?


Last thing I know which was 'official' was


			
				garyopa said:
			
		

> I know everyone is on their edge of their seat, waiting for news, but nothing yet, team been very quiet.
> 
> Also quiet here also for me, as its long weekend, so just relaxing and getting other things done around the house.
> 
> As soon as I hear anything it will be posted here, but from looks of it so far nothing today, but is still early the last few releases have come in the early evening hours here, and its only 1pm here right now.


 
source:
http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...ULTRA-3-0-3-Public-BETA?p=1734534#post1734534

and the last time I even recall that he posted anywhere was 3 days ago.

So I think people have just concocted some lie in order to make people talk. Though I can't be sure.


----------



## cherryduck (Jan 30, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> Its Gateways fault, no update= people arguing about the shape of a Cloud or damn memory cards, at this rhythm this is going to be a 1:1 reproduction of the old mighty clasterfuck that was the original thread.


 
Do you mean almighty clusterfuck? Because what you said sounds like someone who's heard those words and spelled out what they thought they heard x)


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 30, 2015)

cherryduck said:


> Do you mean almighty clusterfuck? Because what you said sounds like someone who's heard those words and spelled out what they thought they heard x)


I wanted to be original and plat with words a bit but apparently it was a:


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 30, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> And if GW doesn't pull through, you'll buy a QQ3ds right?


Yep... maybe. Depends on finances  



Maximilious said:


> Awww yeah. Is your MM 3DS in store pickup though? I opted for next day shipping - I lucked out and got one during the "super secret" in-store only pre-order last Friday at Gamestop. Hoping it comes the 14th and not the following Monday... And I have $30 in BestBuy bucks for the MM physical cart. Can't wait!!!


Haha I went the day of the nintendo direct and preordered in store, so I just got to pick it up a few hours before class  I was even able to pay it off gradually so I didn't need to worry so much about money. No one thought about it on day one after they sold out, so I kinda snuck in last second  

Feb 13th is gonna be a good day... hopefully


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 30, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yep... maybe. Depends on finances
> 
> 
> Haha I went the day of the nintendo direct and preordered in store, so I just got to pick it up a few hours before class  I was even able to pay it off gradually so I didn't need to worry so much about money. No one thought about it on day one after they sold out, so I kinda snuck in last second
> ...


It is going to be a GGGGRRRREEEAAAATTTTT!!!!! Day!!!    Brand new awesome 3DS and super stable 3D to play with our existing carts.   I am so looking forward to August 14th when Gateway releases support for the N3DS.  Two Great Days in one year!   This is Fantastic!


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 30, 2015)

Im hoping DSTWO+ comes with some news before Gateway. Alot of us downgraded anyway, so 4.x support wont be a problem. Please DSTWO+.. dont be like Gateway and give us some news.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2015)

At this point I'm treating the N3DS update as vaporware until I see more evidence of it actually being a work in progress. So far nobody's even found a proper entry vector in the new browser, I have no idea how GW orchestrated that N3DS video they released a while back. Smoke and mirrors - first they show it working and then they delay the release by months, and for what? Optimization? I doubt it.


----------



## 2skies (Jan 30, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Im hoping DSTWO+ comes with some news before Gateway. Alot of us downgraded anyway, so 4.x support wont be a problem. Please DSTWO+.. dont be like Gateway and give us some news.


 

Yeah, maybe a release of DSTWO+ would light a fire under Gatewait's asses and then they'd be all about the communication and releases then, huh?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> At this point I'm treating the N3DS update as vaporware until I see more evidence of it actually being a work in progress. So far nobody's even found a proper entry vector in the new browser, I have no idea how GW orchestrated that N3DS video they released a while back. Smoke and mirrors - first they show it working and then they delay the release by months, and for what? Optimization? I doubt it.


 
Whos says the browser is the entry point? There is more than one way to skin a cat... There is also "legit" confirmation from SonyUSA and Garyopa that the update is _real_. Its just the matter of time. If someone here can release an update faster, then by all means do.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 31, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Whos says the browser is the entry point? There is more than one way to skin a cat... There is also "legit" confirmation from SonyUSA and Garyopa that the update is _real_. Its just the matter of time. If someone here can release an update faster, then by all means do.


I have a feeling it has something to do with the entry point, after that it's smooth sailing.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't know if it's relevant but has anyone else noticed that on the video she doesn't actually show a running game. Of course we can see that it's launching but she just closes it after loading to menu.

Also yea... This silence is alarming. I mean I understand they learnt from their mistake during the last hype train but going death silence is not wise either.



tony_2018 said:


> I have a feeling it has something to do with the entry point, after that it's smooth sailing.


 
I hope It's not the browser exploit... It's really not convenient to be required to have a internet connection running all the time in order to launch the exploit ( and yes I'm unfortunate enough to not own an Android Phone . Regret choosing Lumia if it's the browser exploit ). Mii seems pleasant. I don't care if the exploit messes up it's functionality. I don't use Mii anyway.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 31, 2015)

So... anyone need some tinfoil? Seems like we've got the conspiracy back up and running -_-


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 31, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I have a feeling it has something to do with the entry point, after that it's smooth sailing.


 
Well the entry point is completed, I mean without an entry point theres no way to run the exploit. If the tutorial SonyUSA posted is to be trusted the entry point is a QR code. Nintendo blocked Ninjhax and GW with 9.3 so im guessing theyre alike in many ways.



kheldar said:


> I don't know if it's relevant but has anyone else noticed that on the video she doesn't actually show a running game. Of course we can see that it's launching but she just closes it after loading to menu.


 
But she did, If Im not wrong se entered AC NL via the multi-rom menu.


----------



## Malala (Jan 31, 2015)

The conspiracy ? After all of this, any sane person should take gateway's claim with a bucket of salt.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 31, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> But she did, If Im not wrong se entered AC NL via the multi-rom menu.


 
Yes, I just re-watched and indeed she runs the game. My bad.

Edit : What I meant by trying to point out this thing was maybe they had ran into some kind of trouble with that part of the code.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 31, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Yes, I just re-watched and indeed she runs the game. My bad.
> 
> Edit : What I meant by trying to point out this thing was maybe they had ran into some kind of trouble with it that part of the code.


Well theres no doubt the video might be staged and that the exploit at that point was in early stages and unstable, but that wasnt the point of the video - the point was to show that they have a working solution for the N3DS. SonyUSA said that she/he didnt have emuNAND with the beta she/he received. The new emuNAND on the N3DS is 3 gb 1.2 gb compared to the 1 gb on the classic 3DS, so it requires extra work as it may seem. But all in all its in their interest to release the update as soon as possible because theyre effectively loosing money every day they prolong since Sky and its clones have entered the market.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 31, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> At this point I'm treating the N3DS update as vaporware until I see more evidence of it actually being a work in progress. So far nobody's even found a proper entry vector in the new browser, I have no idea how GW orchestrated that N3DS video they released a while back. Smoke and mirrors - first they show it working and then they delay the release by months, and for what? Optimization? I doubt it.


Agreed. I think we need a little more convincing that it's actually real.
A single video as evidence, well, we all remember Crown3DS.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 31, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Well theres no doubt the video might be staged and that the exploit at that point was in early stages and unstable, but that wasnt the point of the video - the point was to show that they have a working solution for the N3DS. SonyUSA said that she/he didnt have emuNAND with the beta she/he received. The new emuNAND on the N3DS is 3 gb compared to the 1 gb on the classic 3DS, so it requires extra work as it may seem. But all in all its in their interest to release the update as soon as possible because theyre effectively loosing money every day they prolong since Sky and its clones have entered the market.





> The Nintendo 3DS has a 1GB NAND Flash chip. Due to the NCSD header, the actual used size of the Old3DS NAND is 0x3AF00000-bytes(943MiB). On New3DS, the actual NAND size and the total size used by the partitions, is 0x4D800000-bytes(1240MiB).


 source: 3dbrew.org

Actually, it's not that big.

I'm gonna dabble a bit into conspiracy. Why I think they fell behind is that they encountered brick issues or sth with the ambassador n3ds consoles. That was the only last minute thing that could have broke the update so late. 

*Tin foil hat off*
Anyone else want it?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 31, 2015)

2Hack said:


> source: 3dbrew.org
> 
> Actually, it's not that big.
> 
> ...


 
Dont mind me then, I thought I read somewhere on the temp that the NAND is 3 gb big. Owh well


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 31, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Dont mind me then, I thought I read somewhere on the temp that the NAND is 3 gb big. Owh well


Yep, I read it was 4 gb before I fact checked


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

My theory is that GW has simply run off with our money. That's why I actually prefer it if GW charges money for each and every software update. That way, they actually have  a reason to keep releasing things and promptly.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 31, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> My theory is that GW has simply run off with our money. That's why I actually prefer it if GW charges money for each and every software update. That way, they actually have a reason to keep releasing things and promptly.


Man have they raised your salary or what? you're starting to go all out again, it looks like Skytemp is around the corner, at this rate you are going to buy the forum and become a modnazi with an iron hand before Gw release the damn update.
I can picture you limiting the search results to only sky stuff related crap.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 31, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> My theory is that GW has simply run off with our money. That's why I actually prefer it if GW charges money for each and every software update. That way, they actually have a reason to keep releasing things and promptly.


 
Hey do you even own a GW card or plan on buying one?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Hey do you even own a GW card or plan on buying one?


 
Yes I do.  I think lots of people got scammed by GW. Don't worry we're not alone! 



sparrowreal said:


> Man have they raised your salary or what? you're starting to go all out again, it looks like Skytemp is around the corner, at this rate you are going to buy the forum and become a modnazi with an iron hand before Gw release the damn update.
> I can picture you limiting the search results to only sky stuff related crap.


 
I admit I did report a lot of the SD card discussion posts. I wanted to steer the discussion back to GW hating, since there's nothing to do due to GW's silence


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 31, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Hey do you even own a GW card or plan on buying one?


He is either a sky3ds worker or a Bond villain, because of his madness and delusions mixed with some normal post once in a while in order to confuse people even more.  But I have to admit I'm taking a liking to him, due to my increasing hatred to gateway


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 31, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> He is either a sky3ds worker or a Bond villain, because of his madness and delusions mixed with some normal post once in a while in order to confuse people even more. But I have to admit I'm taking a liking to him, due to my increasing hatred to gateway


 
Yep, hes been always like that since day one, Im actually astonished he didnt get himself banned again by now.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 31, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Yep, hes been always like that since day one, Im actually astonished he didnt get himself banned again by now.


He must be pretty good at survival Horror games because he is prepared to survive everything, I was banned from the original thread and he was still there. I bet he can beat resident evil using only one green plant and the knife under 2 hours.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 31, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> He must be pretty good at survival Horror games because he is prepared to survive everything, I was banned from the original thread and he was still there I bet he can beat resident evil with only one green plant and the knife under 2 hours.


 
Ahh the original thread... That was our history man... It was our legacy to next generations. I wish they didn't have to delete it...


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 31, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> He must be pretty good at survival Horror games because he is prepared to survive everything, I was banned from the original thread and he was still there. I bet he can beat resident evil using only one green plant and the knife* under 2 hours*.


That's not Resident Evil, that's sonic


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 31, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> He must be pretty good at survival Horror games because he is prepared to survive everything, I was banned from the original thread and he was still there. I bet he can beat resident evil using only one green plant and the knife under 2 hours.


 
Tommy is so HC he can watch a 2 hour movie in 60 minutes.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 31, 2015)

2Hack said:


> That's not Resident Evil, that's sonic


He can, don't forget he is the most persistent man alive, he never falters, he is the ultimate opportunist whenever a small chance appear to criticize Gw he is the first in line, the zombies will ignore him and the snake will be caught on a glitch or something.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 31, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Tommy is so HC he can watch a 2 hour movie in 60 minutes.


sometimes I actually wonder. I like the idea of skipping through a movie. cba to sit there and watch all that bs  That's why I hardly watch movies anymore lol


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 31, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> At this point I'm treating the N3DS update as vaporware until I see more evidence of it actually being a work in progress. So far nobody's even found a proper entry vector in the new browser, I have no idea how GW orchestrated that N3DS video they released a while back. Smoke and mirrors - first they show it working and then they delay the release by months, and for what? Optimization? I doubt it.


 
Hey how did you get a colored thingamajig? I want one!

Anyway, the exploit is real, they just don't have a US N3DS console to find the patch locations in the firmware, so a delay up to the 2-week closing gap is understandable. What would not be understandable is if they still didn't have the exploit out a day -after- the N3DS US launch. Surely they can get a console ahead of time from -some- supplier to analyze the firmware and get it ready/release it.


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 31, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Tommy is so HC he can watch a 2 hour movie in 60 minutes.


he watches Ultra-Condensed Movies, which consist basically on the few lines that comprehend the synopsis voiced by the actors and actresses.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 31, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Hey how did you get a colored thingamajig? I want one!
> 
> Anyway, the exploit is real, they just don't have a US N3DS console to find the patch locations in the firmware, so a delay up to the 2-week closing gap is understandable. What would not be understandable is if they still didn't have the exploit out a day -after- the N3DS US launch. Surely they can get a console ahead of time from -some- supplier to analyze the firmware and get it ready/release it.


 
I still don't understand why they need a USA N3DS. They can release it for the existing consoles, include a warning in the update that the release is only for JAP/EU consoles and start working on US Fw right away when they grab one. Or am I missing something?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 31, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> He can, don't forget he is the most persistent man alive, he never falters, *he is the ultimate opportunist whenever a small chance appear to criticize Gw* he is the first in line, the zombies will ignore him and the snake will be caught on a glitch or something.


 
The truth has been spoken! Theres literally no post where GW gets bashed that Tommy didnt like. Someone should make a tease post about GW just to see if he would like it  Jokes aside, all in all I think hes a good person even though his extreme ways.


SonyUSA said:


> Hey how did you get a colored thingamajig? I want one!
> 
> Anyway, the exploit is real, they just don't have a US N3DS console to find the patch locations in the firmware, so a delay up to the 2-week closing gap is understandable. What would not be understandable is if they still didn't have the exploit out a day -after- the N3DS US launch. Surely they can get a console ahead of time from -some- supplier to analyze the firmware and get it ready/release it.


 
Pardon my ignorance but isnt there the US ambassador edition?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 31, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Pardon my ignorance but isnt there the US ambassador edition?


nope


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 31, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> The truth has been spoken! Theres literally no post where GW gets bashed that Tommy didnt like. Someone should make a tease post about GW just to see if he would like it  Jokes aside, all in all I think hes a good person even though his extreme ways.
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but isnt there the US ambassador edition?


Yeah I think he is a good guy too, albeit a little bit on the Flanders side with all the reporting he has been doing lately
If I give up on Gw and end up buying a Sky I want him to sign it, someday it will make me rich, when he becomes a worldwide famous internet troll, and his signed will be as valued as a Banksy


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 31, 2015)

Rejoice my brothers!!!

I think we just got a hint. Set your timers to Feb 13! Make some count down timers people


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 31, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Rejoice my brothers!!!
> 
> I think we just got a hint. Set your timers to Feb 13! Make some count down timers people


 
Dont get your hopes up, and dont set any timers because the release isnt coming on the same day, thats for sure 


2Hack said:


> nope


 
WTF? Its like Ive been living under a rock since I started Fantasy Life. That seriously sucks. Owh well, the only thing left is waiting for the US release then. It seems GW isnt to blame after all, its those pesky little Nintendo workers and their 13th of February release... DEATH TO NINTENDO!!! Nah, Im just messing.


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 31, 2015)

kheldar said:


> I still don't understand why they need a USA N3DS. They can release it for the existing consoles, include a warning in the update that the release is only for JAP/EU consoles and start working on US Fw right away when they grab one. Or am I missing something?


 
Because people are dumb and can't read. It's easier for them to wait a couple weeks and release an all-inclusive Launcher.dat and exploit package than to release multiple copies of firmware and answer hundreds of emails asking why it doesn't work when they've downloaded the "latest version" from some shit ass guide online with rapidshare mirrors of old packages.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 31, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Because people are dumb and can't read. It's easier for them to wait a couple weeks and release an all-inclusive Launcher.dat and exploit package than to release multiple copies of firmware and answer hundreds of emails asking why it doesn't work when they've downloaded the "latest version" from some shit ass guide online with rapidshare mirrors of old packages.


 
I don't think It's a valid reason... People are always dumb.


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 31, 2015)

kheldar said:


> I don't think It's a valid reason... People are always dumb.


 
Would you rather wait a few weeks or deal with hundreds of "legitimate" emails because your product doesn't work when the site says it does?


----------



## kheldar (Jan 31, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Would you rather wait a few weeks or deal with hundreds of "legitimate" emails because your product doesn't work when the site says it does?


 
It's those people's fault if they brick their system or something if it's explained clearly in their announcement. Why would they care about the emails? They proved that they don't with the last hype train. Plus they lose customers to companies like SKY3DS as each day goes by. I still don't think It's reasonable. By the way did you get that information from them or is it just your assumption?

Edit: also you released your guide both for N3DS and Regular 3DS  Stated clearly that it didn't work for N3DS but the title and some stuff in it still were for N3DS .


----------



## zoogie (Jan 31, 2015)

The promised update in Feb. could really complicate things (ie break emunand badly), so I think it would be wise for GW to release the update now so current n3ds users can enjoy emunand for a while. Then they can ignore emails until the 13th then fix whatever bugs are on 3.0.4/3.0.5 all in one bugfix update.


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Jan 31, 2015)

kheldar said:


> It's those people's fault if they brick their system or something if it's explained clearly in their announcement. Why would they care about the emails? They proved that they don't with the last hype train. Plus they lose customers to companies like SKY3DS as each day goes by. I still don't think It's reasonable. By the way did you get that information from them or is it just your assumption?
> 
> Edit: also you released your guide both for N3DS and Regular 3DS  Stated clearly that it didn't work for N3DS but the title and some stuff in it still were for N3DS .


Much agreed, it makes no sense for them to wait.
The USA N3DS isn't out so they're not missing anything. GW just has to release the USA ver on release day and they won't receive emails at all.
Bad excuse is bad.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 31, 2015)

zoogie said:


> The promised update in Feb. could really complicate things (ie break emunand badly), so I think it would be wise for GW to release the update now so current n3ds users can enjoy emunand for a while. Then they can ignore emails until the 13th then fix whatever bugs are on 3.0.4/3.0.5 all in one bugfix update.


 
Or they can choose to not include emunand for the first batch and add it on the coming updates. That could work too.


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 31, 2015)

kheldar said:


> It's those people's fault if they brick their system or something if it's explained clearly in their announcement. Why would they care about the emails? They proved that they don't with the last hype train. Plus they lose customers to companies like SKY3DS as each day goes by. I still don't think It's reasonable. By the way did you get that information from them or is it just your assumption?
> 
> Edit: also you released your guide both for N3DS and Regular 3DS  Stated clearly that it didn't work for N3DS but the title and some stuff in it still were for N3DS .


 
Yeah my guide did say that, and I still got tons of PM's about it


----------



## kheldar (Jan 31, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Yeah my guide did say that, and I still got tons of PM's about it


 
To be honest It was confusing to see the N3DS title there because the announcement clearly stated that it wasn't for N3DS . Ah by the way don't avoid answering my question please


----------



## 2skies (Jan 31, 2015)

How stable was the release you tested, Sony?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

SonyUSA was the beta you tested really on the New3DS?


----------



## boomie0123 (Jan 31, 2015)

2skies said:


> How stable was the release you tested, Sony?


 

On top of that... You wouldn't still happen to have the release files you tested, right? I mean, to you know, let us do some more testing for Gateway...


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 31, 2015)

There's a difference between an email asking "when is it coming?!" and a legitimate technical support question.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

I hope GW releases the update on Feb 13th weekend... if so i'll take that as a sign and buy a US New3ds (and sell my AUS new3ds)

also my spring break starts feb 13th  so i can spend the whole week playing by myself


----------



## kheldar (Jan 31, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> There's a difference between an email asking "when is it coming?!" and a legitimate technical support question.


 
Quote from their Contacts Page



> Technical/support question will be IGNORED, see below for support) *Team Gateway will EXCLUSIVELY communicate about news/update/info on our official website here or via our official email [email protected]
> Anything different such as Twitter, Facebook, Google+, other emails etc. is not coming from Team Gateway. Watch out for fake accounts/scammers!*


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 31, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Quote from their Contacts Page



You're still assuming that people can actually read


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 31, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> You're still assuming that people can actually read


 
Pfft, who does reading anyways.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 31, 2015)

I would be happy with just a response from them acknowledging that emunand will be supported on n3ds


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 31, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> I hope GW releases the update on Feb 13th weekend... if so i'll take that as a sign and buy a US New3ds (and sell my AUS new3ds)
> 
> also my spring break starts feb 13th  so i can spend the whole week *playing by myself*


 
Playing.... sure


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 31, 2015)

weatMod said:


> I would be happy with just a response from them acknowledging that emunand will be supported on n3ds


It'll most probably be.

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut,

the question is:


----------



## kheldar (Jan 31, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> You're still assuming that people can actually read


 
Well they wouldn't be responsible for users' faults. Come onnnnnnnnn. Who cares if some idiot bricks his console. There was one guy on this forum who bricked his console downgrading with a different backup. They said it was only for people who have a nand backup and should proceed with caution. People did it anyway. Gateway don't care. It's not a valid reason!!


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 31, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Well they wouldn't be responsible for users' faults. Come onnnnnnnnn. Who cares if some idiot bricks his console. There was one guy on this forum who bricked his console downgrading with a different backup. They said it was only for people who have a nand backup and should proceed with caution. People did it anyway. Gateway don't care. It's not a valid reason!!


 
OK, what about logistics, then? Getting tons of resellers to update their product specs for a particular item multiple times in a reasonable amount of time less than a month apart? Some sites could have varying product info in the gaps inbetween and deter customers.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 31, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> OK, what about logistics, then? Getting tons of resellers to update their product specs for a particular item multiple times in a reasonable amount of time less than a month apart? Some sites could have varying product info in the gaps inbetween and deter customers.


 
Now that's a valid reason. Although we have seen some resellers update their product specs for GW even before they released the update  Still. It's a valid reason but, but, but ... Many buts... I wish they wouldn't keep us in the dark though. By the way good job avoiding answering my first question. Don't think that I didn't notice that


----------



## weatMod (Jan 31, 2015)

The delays probably were in part because of the problems they had with the Asian region consoles


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 31, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Now that's a valid reason. Although we have seen some resellers update their product specs for GW even before they released the update  Still. It's a valid reason but, but, but ... Many buts... I wish they wouldn't keep us in the dark though. By the way good job avoiding answering my first question. Don't think that I didn't notice that


 
I must have interpreted it as rhetorical, what was it again?


----------



## Kugz (Jan 31, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I must have interpreted it as rhetorical, what was it again?


 


 People want to know (seeing as you and Gary are the only people revealed as 'in the loop') how stable the beta exploit you tested was and was it definitely a N3DS you used it on. Any time you pop up you're going to be bombarded with questions until Gateway gives us some


----------



## kheldar (Jan 31, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I must have interpreted it as rhetorical, what was it again?


 


kheldar said:


> By the way did you get that information from them or is it just your assumption?


 
"that information" is your claim that they wait for the USA release of N3DS.


----------



## Just3DS (Jan 31, 2015)

I think GW just want to make sure that the US and EU release (not including the early EU Ambassador N3DS) is not updated to 9.3 or higher, as we know that JP was released with 8.1 on October and AUS with 9.0. As there is a few months gap between them now and we have 9.4 currently, they don't want unexpected surprise from customers emailing them no support for their new unused N3DS/N3DS XL consoles  Hence they would prefer waiting and patching them all in one go.
EDIT:
Slightly offtopic: Is there a patch for smea's regionfree for N3DS by someone so far?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 31, 2015)

to SonyUSA. Is the exploit a one time thing where you can access the multi rom menu/homebrew/cia after that even after a reboot. Does it require emunand? Thanks


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 31, 2015)

It's just assumptions.

It was running on an N3DS, but I never got the beta test from Gateway directly... so...  and it was messing up games where you could have a mii character in them, however they may use a different method entirely so, who knows?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> It's just assumptions, it was running on an N3DS, but I never got the beta test from Gateway directly... so...


 
What do you mean? Who gave the beta test files to you? Can you please upload them somewhere plz


----------



## kheldar (Jan 31, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> What do you mean? Who gave the beta test files to you? Can you please upload them somewhere plz


 
Lol man stop drooling


----------



## weatMod (Jan 31, 2015)

"Messing up games" like how?
As in not playable or as in not able to use mii features in game?
Did you test Mario kart? Was it at all playable?


----------



## 2skies (Jan 31, 2015)

Heck, I'm fine with playing games without Mii characters in them. Hook it up. ;p


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 31, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Yep, I noticed this like a month ago. Back then, i was ridiculed, insulted, and harassed non stop because of my anti-GW ways. Even the mods, who were supposed to be neutral in the GW vs sky3ds war, banished me from the GW thread. I'm glad to see that the righteous side is finally gaining more support. Death to GW!!!


 

Hey there Thomas12345!! If you've got a problem with how we run our site or when we feel the need to restrict someone's access to a thread because they'd been causing a lot of trouble in it, feel free to take it up with us via Private Message in the future rather than trying to stir up more shit by whining about it out in the open forum.

Let me make my obligatory references to the GBAtemp.net Terms and Rules about this exact scenario and I'll be on my way...



> *General Forum Decency*
> 
> [...]
> _If you have an issue with a member or moderation decision contact the member in question or a staff member via PM. DO NOT air your grievances publicly in the original topic or otherwise._
> ...


 
Oh and by the way, who said we were supposed to be neutral on Gateway 3DS vs Sky3DS? Because that's a load of crap if I've ever heard one, we're people just like you with opinions and preferences one way or the other. We're not getting paid by one or the other or both to allow these discussions here, we tend to stay out of them though because of how touchy some of you people get about their pieces of plastic. What we don't stand for though is going into a thread about something, intentionally shitting all over it and saying how much _the competition_ is better or vice versa. So stop it.


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 31, 2015)

Lets be realistic people, SonyUsa isnt just going to give the file, so I think its best to stop bugging her about it.

As of this point, I am just happy that she's replying and confirming it still exist as I was starting to doubt it because of their silence.


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 31, 2015)

Guys is this anyway to treat an expecting woman?  Leave her alone, all will be revealed on or about August 14th.


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 31, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Guys is this anyway to treat an expecting woman? Leave her alone, all will be revealed on or about August 14th.


 
I already posted my pregnancy test results a bunch of pages back, didn't you see them?


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 31, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I already posted my pregnancy test results a bunch of pages back, didn't you see them?


Yes I did but the only true test for an Emuaculate Conception is faith.  The Gateway Gods have big plans for you.  

rAhmen


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 31, 2015)

Lol just when the hype was dying Sony comes in n spices shit up


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Jan 31, 2015)

^ not quite.
If the N3DS exploit is Browser based instead of Mii based, 8.1 JPN N3DS owners are royally screwed.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> ^ not quite.
> If the N3DS exploit is Browser based instead of Mii based, 8.1 JPN N3DS owners are royally screwed.


 
Well they can just sell their n3ds and buy a new one on feb13, so i don't think it's a big deal


----------



## satel (Jan 31, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> ^ not quite.
> If the N3DS exploit is Browser based instead of Mii based, 8.1 JPN N3DS owners are royally screwed.


 

* Support for New 3DS *8.1* is still a work in progress, please be patient!


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Jan 31, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Well they can just sell their n3ds and buy a new one on feb13, so i don't think it's a big deal


fuck that.


----------



## satel (Jan 31, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Well they can just sell their n3ds and buy a new one on feb13, so i don't think it's a big deal


 

it is a big deal as once they announce there wont be GW support for the JAP N3DS consoles no one would want to buy them.


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Jan 31, 2015)

satel said:


> * Support for New 3DS *8.1* is still a work in progress, please be patient!


 Not sure if this an attempt at humour


----------



## dustmite (Jan 31, 2015)

When SonyUSA comes here
always a release is near


----------



## satel (Jan 31, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> Not sure if this an attempt at humour


 

it's what i think they would say if 8.1 won't be supported.


----------



## satel (Jan 31, 2015)

dustmite said:


> When SonyUSA comes here
> always a release is near


 

i thought so last week.


----------



## Aman27deep (Jan 31, 2015)

SonyUSA I just have one question for you. Will the n3ds support be before or after the consoles see a worldwide launch?


----------



## satel (Jan 31, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> SonyUSA I just have one question for you. Will the n3ds support be before or after the consoles see a worldwide launch?


 


SonyUSA said:


> Hey how did you get a colored thingamajig? I want one!
> 
> 
> Anyway, the exploit is real, they just don't have a US N3DS console to find the patch locations in the firmware, so a delay up to the 2-week closing gap is understandable. What would not be understandable is if they still didn't have the exploit out a day -after- the N3DS US launch. Surely they can get a console ahead of time from -some- supplier to analyze the firmware and get it ready/release it.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

I didn't miss anything I see XD


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 31, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Anyway, the exploit is real, they just don't have a US N3DS console to find the patch locations in the firmware, *so a delay up to the 2-week closing gap is understandable*..


It's not understandable at all. Really. It's not.

They can just put out a EU/JPN only update, with explicit warning that US N3DS owners should not under any circumstances use the update until Gateway have released support for it.
Not to mention, didn't the US already get the ambassador edition N3DS?

But seriously, if they've already finished the EU/JPN support, they should just release it and warn US N3DS owners to not use it.


----------



## SpiderPubes (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm a bit annoyed with how long this is taking.. I purchased a N3DS XL on the premise that Gateway had an exploit for it and it would be released insanely soon. Months have passed and nothing, every other console has been "supported' except the one specifically shown.. I just wish they would hurry up, I've been on holidays from College for 3/4 months now, going back on Wednesday and I thought that sometime during all that the exploit would be released.. Apparently not.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

SpiderPubes said:


> I'm a bit annoyed with how long this is taking.. I purchased a N3DS XL on the premise that Gateway had an exploit for it and it would be released insanely soon. Months have passed and nothing, every other console has been "supported' except the one specifically shown.. I just wish they would hurry up, I've been on holidays from College for 3/4 months now, going back on Wednesday and I thought that sometime during all that the exploit would be released.. Apparently not.


 
Febrary 13th  I can smell it already


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 31, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Febrary 13th  I can smell it already


That's what people said about Christmas, New Year, and about 4 other dates.

I mean, I can smell something coming from Gateway, but it's not certainly not N3DS support.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> That's what people said about Christmas, New Year, and about 4 other dates.
> 
> I mean, I can smell something coming from Gateway, but it's not certainly not N3DS support.


 
I smell bullshit all the way  But having my old 9.2 3ds xl, I have no complaints, it works great


----------



## satel (Jan 31, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Anyway, the exploit is real, they just don't have a US N3DS console to find the patch locations in the firmware, so a delay up to the 2-week closing gap is understandable. *What would not be understandable is if they still didn't have the exploit out a day* *-after- the N3DS US launch*. Surely they can get a console ahead of time from -some- supplier to analyze the firmware and get it ready/release it.


 

since you are so close to the GW team,you're the one who makes the tutorials,video's & more. i'm not sure what to make of your reply,i have no doubt that you know the status of the N3DS exploit but you are not telling us.


----------



## satel (Jan 31, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I smell bullshit all the way  But having my old 9.2 3ds xl, I have no complaints, it works great


 

from reading SonyUSA comments specially where she say's (*What would not be understandable is if they still didn't have the exploit out a day* *-after- the N3DS US launch)* & the not so convincing reason why they wont release PAL/JAP support before US made me think maybe they don't have a working exploit for the N3DS. and as for the exploit they showed working on the old video is actually not working as it messes the games/mii just like SonyUSA said. we shall wait & see if it was bullshit all the way or not


----------



## innercy (Jan 31, 2015)

we all have jap and eur n3ds. we need those update!.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

satel said:


> from reading SonyUSA comments specially where she say's (*What would not be understandable is if they still didn't have the exploit out a day* *-after- the N3DS US launch)* & the not so convincing reason why they wont release PAL/JAP support before US made me think maybe they don't have a working exploit for the N3DS. and as for the exploit they showed working on the old video is actually not working as it messes the games/mii just like SonyUSA said. we shall wait & see if it was bullshit all the way or not


 
But, gateway always delivered what they promized right? Like you said: Wait and See.

I wait patiently until I get my NA N3DS XL


----------



## satel (Jan 31, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> But, gateway always delivered what they promized right? Like you said: Wait and See.
> 
> I wait patiently until I get my NA N3DS XL


 

they always deliver what ? we have been waiting months for the N3DS update & all they delivered thus far is soon,few days,any day now,this weekend & around the corner.actually they stopped they have gone completely silent!!


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 31, 2015)

satel said:


> they always deliver what ? we have been waiting months for the N3DS update & all they delivered thus far is soon,few days,any day now,this weekend & around the corner.actually they stopped they have gone completely silent!!


 
They delivered 3.0 and actual support for Gateway on 9.2. They found and utilized a Process9 exploit for these firmwares as well. The hard part is done, all they need to do is properly tune it for the N3DS, which seems to require a US N3DS at the moment according to SonyUSA.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

satel said:


> they always deliver what ? we have been waiting months for the N3DS update & all they delivered thus far is soon,few days,any day now,this weekend & around the corner.actually they stopped they have gone completely silent!!


 
-multirom
-9.2 support (old 3dses for now)
-CIA installation
-rom and save dump
-emunand


Should I add anything here? They promized it, Delayed it. Doesn't mean it wont happen.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 31, 2015)

satel said:


> they always deliver what ? we have been waiting months for the N3DS update & all they delivered thus far is soon,few days,any day now,this weekend & around the corner.actually they stopped they have gone completely silent!!


Exactly. The "wait and see" argument wore thin ages ago. Now we're seeing people trying to rationalize the situation in ways that don't even make sense.
When we hit the 13th, 14th, 15th, etc, of February with no update, you'll still be seeing people saying "wait and see".



VinsCool said:


> Should I add anything here? They promized it, Delayed it. Doesn't mean it wont happen.


Doesn't mean it will happen either. Dat logic.


----------



## satel (Jan 31, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> -multirom
> -9.2 support (old 3dses for now)
> -CIA installation
> -rom and save dump
> ...


 

yes all this on the old 3DS,the have delivered zilch on the N3DS.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Jan 31, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Exactly. The "wait and see" argument wore thin ages ago. Now we're seeing people trying to rationalize the situation in ways that don't even make sense.
> When we hit the 13th, 14th, 15th, etc, of February with no update, you'll still be seeing people saying "wait and see".
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean it will happen either. Dat logic.


 
Wait and see fkin what? Wait and see them delay it more?

Goddamn it, if they don't release it within a week of N3DS release in the US then come up with more goddamn excuses, more and more people will be frustrated. I certainly am because I paid $90 for a fkin card that's been sitting around doing nothing for weeks.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Exactly. The "wait and see" argument wore thin ages ago. Now we're seeing people trying to rationalize the situation in ways that don't even make sense.
> When we hit the 13th, 14th, 15th, etc, of February with no update, you'll still be seeing people saying "wait and see".
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean it will happen either. Dat logic.


 
You know what? I don't even give a fuck about n3ds support. It will happen once it happens.
EDIT: If anyone want to pirate on N3DS so much, get a damn sky3ds and enjoy your free games.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 31, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You know what? I don't even give a fuck about n3ds support.


I guess that's why you're blindly defending Gateway in the "Is there any news or rumor on how soon is SOON for N3DS Gateway?" thread.



VinsCool said:


> If anyone want to pirate on N3DS so much, get a damn sky3ds and enjoy your free games.


Or, alternatively, they can express their thoughts and concerns on a forum.


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 31, 2015)

Had i known gateway would still not have delivered n3ds support by now..i wouldve just waited  for the us n3ds release and bought a sky...but oh well now im just stck waiting unless i wanna spend more zenny


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah it sucks. Luckily 





codychaosx said:


> Had i known gateway would still not have delivered n3ds support by now..i wouldve just waited  for the us n3ds release and bought a sky...but oh well now im just stck waiting unless i wanna spend more zenny



Yes ,it really sucks man. Luckily I convinced my brother to give me his Japanese 3DS XL 8.1 as he barely uses it anymore, so I'm gonna play around with my Gateway on it and put my Aussie N3DS XL back in the box till the update comes out (if at all)


----------



## netovsk (Jan 31, 2015)

I assume people traded in their old 3ds for a new?

Otherwise worst case scenario one could keep gaming on old 3ds and go legit on new if any exclusives come around.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

netovsk said:


> I assume people traded in their old 3ds for a new?
> 
> Otherwise worst case scenario one could keep gaming on old 3ds and go legit on new if any exclusives come around.


 
That's what I target right now.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 31, 2015)

netovsk said:


> I assume people traded in their old 3ds for a new?
> 
> Otherwise worst case scenario one could keep gaming on old 3ds and go legit on new if any exclusives come around.



My thoughts exactly. Although it would be pretty dumb if we got that new console just for a handful exclusive games. I'm still hoping gateway will support it some day.


----------



## storm75x (Jan 31, 2015)

They finally delivered the propromised 9.2 update for the older 3ds models, I was so happy I kissed my pet rock. It's was a good time since I didn't have to bother with GBATemp anymore for a while...






...then I bought a New 3ds...


----------



## dustmite (Jan 31, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Had i known gateway would still not have delivered n3ds support by now..i wouldve just waited for the us n3ds release and bought a sky...but oh well now im just stck waiting unless i wanna spend more zenny


 

Here too. I have a JAP N3DSXL now because of Gateway.
I feel treated unfair. They could release something for us JAP importers.
Its actually because of them we didn't wait for the US version.


----------



## Kugz (Jan 31, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> My thoughts exactly. Although it would be pretty dumb if we got that new console just for a handful exclusive games. I'm still hoping gateway will support it some day.


 

I traded my old 3DS for a bigger XL unit and the New 3DS' 3D function is AWESOME compared to the old one. Once I saw the 3D work on the new one I had to have it


----------



## VeryCrushed (Jan 31, 2015)

storm75x said:


> They finally delivered the propromised 9.2 update for the older 3ds models, I was so happy I kissed my pet rock. It's was a good time since I didn't have to bother with GBATemp anymore for a while...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same boat, returned my XL for a N3DS. Enjoyed GW for a while, now back to waiting.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 31, 2015)

Well, you could always play something else....

besides, I haven't touched my 2DS and N3DS for a week alr.
Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## mc-kiler (Jan 31, 2015)

Glad to know im not the only one feeling stupid for buying a n3ds early
Fricking import fees man, but oh well


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 31, 2015)

mc-kiler said:


> Glad to know im not the only one feeling stupid for buying a n3ds early
> Fricking import fees man, but oh well


Did you buy a regular or the XL/LL?

Cuz if you got the Regular, no harm rly done, but if you got the XL/LL........well, a least you can use the JPN exclusive themes, yes?


----------



## mc-kiler (Jan 31, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Did you buy a regular or the XL/LL?
> 
> Cuz if you got the Regular, no harm rly done, but if you got the XL/LL........well, a least you can use the JPN exclusive themes, yes?



Nah i got the Australian one in xl and live in germany


----------



## kheil (Jan 31, 2015)

i know what it feels im a new3dsll owner to  and im waited  to long for the update to realease


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 31, 2015)

Wait a second... So if the american release comes with something greater than 9.2 doesnt that mean that GW wont support it? That really sucks.


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 31, 2015)

This is what I've been thinking too... what makes Gateway so sure that the US version will be <=9.2? If that's the reason why they're holding the release.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 31, 2015)

What source said that US and/or EU New 3DS release will have ≤9.2


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 31, 2015)

Im thinking theyre waiting to see if the US version actually comes with something lower than 9.3 so they release the whole package in one. But you never know they did say not to update past 9.2, but in the meantime they could have exploited a whole new entry point. I guess well have to wait and see.



MrJason005 said:


> What source said that US and/or EU New 3DS release will have ≤9.2


I think it was the fact that no PAl console is above 9.0


----------



## bendrr (Jan 31, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Wait a second... So if the american release comes with something greater than 9.2 doesnt that mean that GW wont support it? That really sucks.


 

I'm counting on 9.2 at the highest. They had to be made months ago before the 9.4 update. So maybe 50,000 or more consoles available for the 13th? Take several months minimum no matter where your at. Unless china holds a patent on time travel, I think 9.2 should have been the firmware available at the time. 

All of it is speculation anyways imho


----------



## mc-kiler (Jan 31, 2015)

Its 9.0 im 90 percent sure


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 31, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> What source said that US and/or EU New 3DS release will have ≤9.2



Thats I wanna know.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 31, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> This is what I've been thinking too... what makes Gateway so sure that the US version will be <=9.2? If that's the reason why they're holding the release.



Where the fuck did this info come from?


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 31, 2015)

satel said:


> they always deliver what ? we have been waiting months for the N3DS update & all they delivered thus far is soon,few days,any day now,this weekend & around the corner.actually they stopped they have gone completely silent!!



2.5 months? You can't top my wait time.


----------



## DevilHands (Jan 31, 2015)

Isn't that the reason why Gateway is holding the release according to SonyUSA? Well... speculatively.

So that Gateway can release it all together for different Region N3DS rather than releasing it for Aus/Jap first then US/Eur later.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 31, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Isn't that the reason why Gateway is holding the release according to SonyUSA? Well... speculatively.
> 
> So that Gateway can release it all together for different Region N3DS rather than releasing it for Aus/Jap first then US/Eur later.


Pfft
If they cared so much for an international release, they would have cared about Chinese and Korean consoles, wouldn't they?


----------



## Aman27deep (Jan 31, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Pfft
> If they cared so much for an international release, they would have cared about Chinese and Korean consoles, wouldn't they?


 

*NOW* they care it seems


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 31, 2015)

Man, I´ve just checked out the new posts, and the hype train its definitely a phantom train now, full of undead people, that instead of trying to eat brains are starting to consider buying qq3ds or sky  I don't know what to do, either I buy a game or a sky...


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 31, 2015)

It takes 9 months to gestate a Chosen One.  I think August 14th still falls under Soon™.  

Be patient people.  SonyUSA will deliver.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 31, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> It takes 9 months to gestate a Chosen One. I think August 14th still falls under Soon™.
> 
> Be patient people. SonyUSA will deliver.


You mean this chosen one?


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 31, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> It takes 9 months to gestate a Chosen One. I think August 14th still falls under Soon™.
> 
> Be patient people. SonyUSA will deliver.


Is the baby the one that is going to develop the update? is he the one that is going to lead the resistance against the waiting? what if the sky team from the future sends the robots on the sticker to kill him?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Whos says the browser is the entry point? There is more than one way to skin a cat... There is also "legit" confirmation from SonyUSA and Garyopa that the update is _real_. Its just the matter of time. If someone here can release an update faster, then by all means do.


Because they're totally legitimate sources of information and they're not at all interested in the good sales of Gateway, mostly because they're totally not affiliated and there's totally no collusion involved. .




SonyUSA said:


> Hey how did you get a colored thingamajig? I want one!


With hard work.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 31, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Because they're totally legitimate sources of information and they're not at all interested in the good sales of Gateway, mostly because they're totally not affiliated and there's totally no collusion involved. .
> 
> With hard work.


 
Notice the "legit" part? Yup, Im not that gullible either  , but the fact is that at least Gary has a real connection with them and everything so far turned out to be true. Not trying to pick a side, Im just look at it as it is. Sure it all might be staged to boost sales, but that doesnt make any sense since every single thing they announced they delivered and even more! Theyre just slow, thats all. If it turns out to be true what SonyUSA says theyre only waiting for the final piece of the puzzle and thats the US release, so I guess its not on them for being "slow". Its on Nintendo not releasing a US Ambassador Edition. All in all time will tell.


----------



## satel (Jan 31, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> so I guess its not on them for being "slow". Its on Nintendo not releasing a US Ambassador Edition. All in all time will tell.


 

never mind what SonyUSA said,this is the last thing the gw team said:



> *Thank you for your patience.*
> *Give us a few days to check feedback on the new Ultra firmware and we will be*
> *able to confirm release date for New 3DS. It won't be long.*


 
according to this message & how they gone all silent on us make me think there maybe a problem with the exploit itself.


----------



## Kugz (Jan 31, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> Man, I´ve just checked out the new posts, and the hype train its definitely a phantom train now, full of undead people, that instead of trying to eat brains are starting to consider buying qq3ds or sky  I don't know what to do, either I buy a game or a sky...


 

Do you have plenty of money?

 - Sky

Do you have a lot of patience?

- Gateway

You could buy a SKY3DS and finish a few games before Gateway release their exploit (we don't even know if Emunand will be available from the getgo, amongst other features. They'll come but perhaps in time) and that will pay for the cost of the SKY3DS. I've had my SKY for a week and have already finished two $60 games and have tonnes to finish.

Would you prefer to have $70-$100 sitting in the bank or would you rather play whatever games you want for the next few weeks and possibly longer?

Keep in mind you can use the SKY as a backup, give/lend/sell to a friend or relative. It's not useless once Gateway comes out, I'm giving mine to my GF.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah there should have been a PUBLIC BETA for n3ds JPN/PAL


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 31, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Yeah there should have been a PUBLIC BETA for n3ds JPN/PAL


Well..................yeah. Good point. But what can we do?
Besides, something will come out on sunday. Most prob something regarding the state of the update.

I nearly vomited just now, so I'm not particularly sure if the coming one will be good or bad. -_-;


----------



## satel (Jan 31, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Yeah there should have been a PUBLIC BETA for n3ds JPN/PAL


 

they said there wont be one BUT isn't SonyUSA one of their Beta testers  ? which i believe she was,actually i believe she's their one & only beta tester & she knows more about the status of the exploit than she lets on.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 31, 2015)

They said they are testing with close friends


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 31, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Well..................yeah. Good point. But what can we do?
> Besides, something will come out on sunday. Most prob something regarding the state of the update.
> 
> I nearly vomited just now, so I'm not particularly sure if the coming one will be good or bad. -_-;


 
people who traded in their systems for the n3ds should get support from Gateway, but im thinkin its a very small amount of people who did this. Im coming late into the Gateway game, so im having fun on the 3ds XL converting 3ds to cia... if you call that fun


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 31, 2015)

My deadline for them is Feb 13
If they don't deliver, it won't be any time in the near future


----------



## Kugz (Jan 31, 2015)

satel said:


> they said there wont be one BUT isn't SonyUSA one of their Beta testers ? which i believe she was,actually i believe she's their one & only beta tester & she knows more about the status of the exploit than she lets on.


 

SonyUSA said they never got the beta DIRECTLY from Gateway. Stop considering them as some inside source. Same with Gary, giant conflict of interest there (he's a business partner with Gateway who disappears constantly).


----------



## kheldar (Jan 31, 2015)

satel said:


> they said there wont be one BUT isn't SonyUSA one of their Beta testers ? which i believe she was,actually i believe she's their one & only beta tester & she knows more about the status of the exploit than she lets on.


 



By the way! She said it was her assumption. I mean why they hold back the release until n3ds' launch on USA. She doesn't know that for sure, said so herself. You can see her post somewhere on this thread not so far back.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 31, 2015)

Kugz said:


> SonyUSA said they never got the beta DIRECTLY from Gateway. Stop considering them as some inside source. Same with Gary, giant conflict of interest there (he's a business partner with Gateway who disappears constantly).


 
Business partner, eh? Ties in with the whole "Gateway was created by gbatempers" theory.


----------



## Kugz (Jan 31, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Business partner, eh? Ties in with the whole "Gateway was created by gbatempers" theory.


 

It's an assumption but it makes sense. They would have some business arrangement going on. More than likely access to beta builds/details before other resellers so his website gains more traffic/publicity (as Maxconsole has it's own console part store and probably makes revenue from ads/referrals).

Don't be surprised if there's a small network of people in the 3DS scene working together to make Gateway happen (probably no more than 5 or 6) and Garyopa probably does the Support/File hosting side of things.

Their website is hosted on an Anonymous off-shore hosting service and to be honest if it was the chinese doing it, they wouldn't give a shit about Nintendo or patents. These people are scared and are trying to hide so I really think it's just a few peeps in the scene.


----------



## satel (Jan 31, 2015)

Kugz said:


> SonyUSA said they never got the beta DIRECTLY from Gateway. Stop considering them as some inside source. Same with Gary, giant conflict of interest there (he's a business partner with Gateway who disappears constantly).


 

garyopa is the host for the gateway forum & files nothing more you can say the tea boy,SonyUSA on the other hand i consider her a member of the gateway team,she makes the gateway tutorials,video's,beta test their exploits & possibly reply to customer's emails & or manage their official website. for all we know she might even be *living* with the guy behind the GW.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 31, 2015)

satel said:


> never mind what SonyUSA said,this is the last thing the gw team said:
> 
> 
> 
> according to this message & how they gone all silent on us make me think there maybe a problem with the exploit itself.


 
And thats why its not public, its like Ive said a couple of pages back, you crush one bug and two appear in its place.


----------



## Kwongger (Jan 31, 2015)

Reecey said:


> Just thought I would point out before everyone rushes out and buys one, you cannot use above 32GB SD-Card in the side of your 3DS. I'm not quite sure but the SDXC models wont even work.


 

The New 3ds supports SDXC.

The Current/Old one supports SDHC, which is up to 32gb capacity.

I have a 32gb SDHC in my Pink orig, normal size 3ds now.


----------



## Kwongger (Jan 31, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I have tested as well


 

Even if you're dull enough to honestly believe that they install at the same speed, there is a larger point being missed.

How the game runs.  It could be severely bottlenecked by a slow speed SD card.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 31, 2015)

New 3DS related question.
This guy got a New 3DS XL 2 weeks ago from a Nintendo event.



Get a glimpse of the System Menu and try to hunt down the firmware version to see if it is GW compatible.
What FW is it?


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 31, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> New 3DS related question.
> This guy got a New 3DS XL 2 weeks ago from a Nintendo event.
> 
> 
> ...



youtube.com/watch?v=yUppILsWpsA&t=3m24s
Either 9.0, 9.1, 9.2, 9.3, 9.4


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> New 3DS related question.
> This guy got a New 3DS XL 2 weeks ago from a Nintendo event.
> 
> 
> ...




he doesn't show system menu



satel said:


> garyopa is the host for the gateway forum & files nothing more you can say the tea boy,SonyUSA on the other hand i consider her a member of the gateway team,she makes the gateway tutorials,video's,beta test their exploits & possibly reply to customer's emails & or manage their official website. for all we know she might even be *living* with the guy behind the GW.


 
Are you saying that sonyusa sleeps with the GW lead developer? Why don't u just say it? i'm sure lots of ppl would sleep with him  if it means they can get new3ds update


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> he doesn't show system menu


he does -.-
youtube.com/watch?v=yUppILsWpsA&t=3m24s


----------



## Kwongger (Jan 31, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> New 3DS related question.
> This guy got a New 3DS XL 2 weeks ago from a Nintendo event.
> 
> 
> ...





Skips over the setup process.

Doesn't show the sys version at all.

Somone over on MaxConsole tweeted him, he said it prompted him to update, he didn't bother to check the version D:


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> he does -.-
> youtube.com/watch?v=yUppILsWpsA&t=3m24s


 
... u need to go into system settings to see the fw


----------



## Kwongger (Jan 31, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> he does -.-
> youtube.com/watch?v=yUppILsWpsA&t=3m24s


 

That's just a load screen.  

I can dl the vid and go frame-by-frame later to be sure.


----------



## Kwongger (Jan 31, 2015)

ARGH!



This guy turned it on, but it didn't show the version


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 31, 2015)

Only glimpse of the system menu


----------



## Kugz (Jan 31, 2015)

Kwongger said:


> ARGH!
> 
> 
> 
> This guy turned it on, but it didn't show the version







This guy answers in the comments that it was 9.0, NA model. Review units/promo units could be a specific batch made though


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

Great to know, my cart of Cubic Ninja will probably work on it


----------



## Woodbin (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey guys. I've been away from the forums for 3 weeks because since GW fucked us over I was totally not in mood for reading anything GW related. Seeing there's still no N3DS support, I'd like to ask if there are any ETAs, clues, anything I missed?


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Jan 31, 2015)

It seems that there is no safe N3DS working exploit with GW. The one there is it mess with Mii compatible games. So GW one won't be delivered as GBA support never came  . So we give a deadline till max 18 feb and then our dream dies.


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 31, 2015)

Woodbin said:


> Hey guys. I've been away from the forums for 3 weeks because since GW fucked us over I was totally not in mood for reading anything GW related. Seeing there's still no N3DS support, I'd like to ask if there are any ETAs, clues, anything I missed?


August 14th is what I hear.  All will be revealed by then.


----------



## ucta (Jan 31, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> August 14th is what I hear. All will be revealed by then.


 
Lier ;( its around the corner!


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 31, 2015)

ucta said:


> Lier ;( its around the corner!


August 14th is around the corner™


----------



## bytor (Jan 31, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> This is what I've been thinking too... what makes Gateway so sure that the US version will be <=9.2? If that's the reason why they're holding the release.


 

These units were manufactured months and months ago. You won't see them releasing with 9.2 out of the box let alone 9.3 or 9.4.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 31, 2015)

bytor said:


> These units were manufactured months and months ago. You won't see them releasing with 9.2 out of the box let alone 9.3 or 9.4.


 
Like it's been said many times before. There is no logical reason to delay the release for US consoles. For all we could know they are having trouble with the exploit but that's just speculation.


----------



## jscjml (Jan 31, 2015)

I have no reason to believe that they're holding the update back for the US N3DS's to drop. It just doesnt make sense.

They can easily release a beta (just like they did with the Normal 3DS/XL) for EU/JP New3DS's, the only reason they wont is probably because they cant deliver the exploit.

GW already has 2DS users in the dark and is ignoring their problems that GW doesnt work, so im pretty sure they can do the same with the New3DS's if they *had* the ability to. just my .02.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 31, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Like it's been said many times before. There is no logical reason to delay the release for US consoles. For all we could know they are having trouble with the exploit but that's just speculation.


Why so? Maybe it's in their best interest to release the package as a whole rather than them receiving hundreds of emails on a daily basis that someone had bricked their US console because they tried to run the exploit even though it's not supported. It would be way worse than it is now IMO.


----------



## vingt-2 (Jan 31, 2015)

I feel that they probably wont deliver an N3DS exploit and it kinda was a dick move to get everyone's expectations so why. Well, they do sell a way to pirate games after all. Shady practices are to be expected.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 31, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> I feel that they probably wont deliver an N3DS exploit and it kinda was a dick move to get everyone's expectations so why. Well, they do sell a way to pirate games after all. Shady practices are to be expected.


 
Dude, they _have_ a working exploit to get into the ARM11 kernel and ARM9 kernel, that's all done, nothing to find. All they need is a proper entrypoint really and they are good to go. The Mii Maker one was found to cause issues with games which had Miis, so they are either working on fixing that or getting another one of their entrypoints ready. Heck, they could just use Cubic Ninja/ninjhax if they really wanted to, and all the stuff for that is open as well. My guess is it's just like SonyUSA said and they are waiting to get/are working with the USA 3DS to get that all settled and packaged up so they can release all at once.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 31, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Why so? Maybe it's in their best interest to release the package as a whole rather than them receiving hundreds of emails on a daily basis that someone had bricked their US console because they tried to run the exploit even though it's not supported. It would be way worse than it is now IMO.


 
SonyUSA said the same thing but I totally disagree. They don't care about e-mails. In my opinion, it's in their best interest to release it before the US launch so they can smooth things over. They released a beta update and people still bricked their consoles trying to downgrade even though they said I quote from them here :



> We want to caution users using the downgrade feature: it is a dangerous operation as it will write to sysnand and if something goes wrong it may brick your 3DS.
> We currently recommend that ONLY USERS WITH A NAND MOD try this, and report back any issues.


 
It's not their responsibility if they warn people.




vingt-2 said:


> I feel that they probably wont deliver an N3DS exploit and it kinda was a dick move to get everyone's expectations so why. Well, they do sell a way to pirate games after all. Shady practices are to be expected.


 
That'd destroy their reputation. Let's hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 31, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> I feel that they probably wont deliver an N3DS exploit and it kinda was a dick move to get everyone's expectations so why. Well, they do sell a way to pirate games after all. *Shady practices are to be expected*.


 
I think you got the wrong card in mind if you know what I mean  There was the same exact discussion over a million of times now. Is it possible? Sure why not. But why would they do such a thing when they have a really good thing going for themselves, nobody would ever trust them, I know I wouldnt. Also, the exploit is confirmed to be real - its just a matter of time. If the rumors are to be trusted theyre only waiting for the NTSC consoles to get released.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Dude, they _have_ a working exploit to get into the ARM11 kernel and ARM9 kernel, that's all done, nothing to find. All they need is a proper entrypoint really and they are good to go. The Mii Maker one was found to cause issues with games which had Miis, so they are either working on fixing that or getting another one of their entrypoints ready. Heck, they could just use Cubic Ninja/ninjhax if they really wanted to, and all the stuff for that is open as well. My guess is it's just like SonyUSA said and they are waiting to get/are working with the USA 3DS to get that all settled and packaged up so they can release all at once.


 
If GW is gonna wait for New3DS to come out world wide, then they should wait for the New3DS to be released in china, TWN, HK and korea regions too.


----------



## vingt-2 (Jan 31, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I think you got the wrong card in mind if you know what I mean  There was the same exact discussion over a million of times now. Is it possible? Sure why not. But why would they do such a thing when they have a really good thing going for themselves, nobody would ever trust them, I know I wouldnt. Also, the exploit is confirmed to be real - its just a matter of time. If the rumors are to be trusted theyre only waiting for the NTSC consoles to get released.


Yeah It did come off as a pretty bold accusation. Just saying it wouldn't be utterly surprising. I also feel like the lack of update on why it's taking that long is just unnecessarily killing the hype and it really doesn't make sense for them to keep this on.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 31, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> I feel that they probably wont deliver an N3DS exploit and it kinda was a dick move to get everyone's expectations so why. Well, they do sell a way to pirate games after all. Shady practices are to be expected.


If you can find one example of GW not coming through when they said they would, you might have a leg to stand on.  Right now, you're legless.  Poor crippled man.


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 31, 2015)

Middle of February i'm sure they'll come out with something, they have videos of it working and they got to show the people that exploit


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 31, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> Yeah It did come off as a pretty bold accusation. Just saying it wouldn't be utterly surprising. I also feel like the lack of update one why it's taking that long is just unnecessarily killing the hype and it really doesn't make sense for them to keep this on.


 
Well you have to look at the facts first and think out of the box. So they are constantly updating the card on a regular basis with free new features, they even made a new exploit and a downgrade feature which blew pretty much everyones mind and so on, and they decide to screw everyone over and ruin their reputation when they have a great deal going on. That just doesnt add up, plus as I said the exploit is very real. The only question is when will it be released.





kheldar said:


> SonyUSA said the same thing but I totally disagree. They don't care about e-mails. In my opinion, it's in their best interest to release it before the US launch so they can smooth things over. They don't care about e-mails. They released a beta update and people still bricked their consoles trying to downgrade even though they said I quote from them here :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
True, but lets say youre a noob whos absolutely new to the 3DS card scene and you want to buy one of the two cards. On one hand you have a card which is completely safe and doesnt brick anything and on the other hand you have the bricking machine callled Gateway. What would you rather choose? This is why they arent allowed to have bad rep. It hurts them and the sales. Better safe than sorry


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 31, 2015)

the wait will be worth it im sure, patience is a virtue


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 31, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Well you have to look at the facts first and think out of the box. So they are constantly updating the card on a regular basis with free new features, they even made a new exploit and a downgrade feature which blew pretty much everyones mind and so on, and they decide to screw everyone over and ruin their reputation when they have a great deal going on. That just doesnt add up, plus as I said the exploit is very real. The only question is when will it be released.


 
Not to mention that if they have a working kernel exploit on all the current active models of N3DS, it would be silly not to get it to work with it. If their cart works on N3DS, they get a ton more money. Simple as that.


----------



## vingt-2 (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah you guys make a lot of sense. Either way my JAP N3DS will get there in little less than 2 weeks so I can wait . Can't wait to play my US retail games on a regular size N3DS.


----------



## Wowfunhappy (Jan 31, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> The Mii Maker one was found to cause issues with games which had Miis, so they are either working on fixing that or getting another one of their entrypoints ready.


 

That... doesn't actually sound like such a big problem. Annoying yes, but not a deal-breaker by any stretch. Heck, in some ways, it's better than requiring an internet connection to work.

I own a total of 23 games (I'm don't pirate games, but I'm importing a N3DS from Europe and want my US games to work). Of those, exactly 4 use Miis: Pilotwings Resort, Smash Brothers, Mario Kart, and Animal Crossing.

Furthermore, Miis are only essential in one of those four games (Pilotwings). I don't know whether the exploit causes problems in as soon as the Mii-using game starts, or only once the game actually loads a Mii, but if it's the latter, it would only really effect Pilotwings.

If this is really what's going on, it seems to me like Gateway is making a big mistake by not releasing a beta with the Mii exploit.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 31, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> Yeah you guys make a lot of sense. Either way my JAP N3DS will get there in little less than 2 weeks so I can wait . Can't wait to play my US retail games on a regular size N3DS.


 
Ooh, fun. I got my AUS N3DS just a few days ago (the smaller one that isn't coming to America ;-, it's an excellent upgrade. It's size is right in the middle between the old 3DS and the old 3DS XL, and the cover plates are awesomesauce.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 31, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> True, but lets say youre a noob whos absolutely new to the 3DS card scene and you want to buy one of the two cards. On one hand you have a card which is completely safe and doesnt brick anything and on the other hand you have the bricking machine callled Gateway. What would you rather choose? This is why they arent allowed to have bad rep. It hurts them and the sales. Better safe than sorry


 
So you are saying me that in your opinion they are holding out just because some people are dumb enough to not read the instructions which would clearly state that the update is for not USA regions but EU/JAP. Yes there are people dumb enough to do that but I don't see why would they care? People are dumb enough to brick their system with anything. Some dude on this forum bricked his console using a different nand backup. It wouldn't be their fault and they can't be blamed for users fault. People badmouth them anyway. Hell you see this thread... You see what's going on. Do you think they look like they care? Because in the reality it doesn't really affect their rep if they deliver what's promised.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 31, 2015)

Even If what is promised is incomplete and broken? There is one thing they care about and its not you and me thats for sure, its the money. Im not saying this is the reason but it can be one of the reasons since its very logical.  The fact is the dont need more shit on their plate than they already have.The fact is that a lot of people dont speak English properly and they dont fully understand it, therefore a lot of bad things could happen. I agree with you that it would be nice if they released the update for JAP/PAL consoles, but its always better safe than sorry - the money isnt going nowhere and neither are we.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 31, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Even If what is promised is incomplete and broken? There is one thing they care about and its not you and me thats for sure, its the money. Im not saying this is the reason but it can be one of the reasons since its very logical. The fact is the dont need more shit on their plate than they already have.The fact is that a lot of people dont speak English properly and they dont fully understand it, therefore a lot of bad things could happen. I agree with you that it would be nice if they released the update for JAP/PAL consoles, but its always better safe than sorry - the money isnt going nowhere and neither are we.


 
Hell, I'm not saying that they should release prematurely. That's not my point here. My point is that it's not a valid reason to wait for the USA release if they are already done with the EU/JAP regions. Also we can't really say that 3.0 update is complete and completely stable. After all it's beta but they did release anyway. And the money is going somewhere. It's going towards SKY3DS each day they leave us in dark.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 31, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Hell, I'm not saying that they should release prematurely. That's not my point here. My point is that it's not a valid reason to wait for the USA release if they are already done with the EU/JAP regions. Also we can't really say that 3.0 update is complete and completely stable. After all it's beta but they did release anyway. And the money is going somewhere. It's going towards SKY3DS each day they leave us in dark.


 
You are still not thinking outside the box, try to place yourself in GWs position and think about what you would do in this position and how it would affect your sales and your rep. This is ofc if SonyUSA can be trusted, Im not trying to be rude im just saying...
Also as you may know Sky3DS is blockable but that doesnt mean it will get blocked even though its very likely it will, now when it gets blocked who do you think the people are going to turn to? A third green button Sky3ds or GW? You see, in the end the money wouldnt go anywhere but in their pockets because they offer premium free features and after almost 2 years still operate on the same card and thats something you dont see everyday.


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Jan 31, 2015)

Again there is no freaking point waiting for other regions.

Imagine the worst case scenario: GW enables emunand on N3DS and Nintendo comes up with a 9.5 soon or simultaneously with the USA launch. (it's more likely than you might think..)

All the peeps who have patiently waited [FOR FUCKING MONTHS] would have to wait _again_ for 9.5 emunand support, if it's doable at all.

Why should the whole damn world be penalized for USA being late...

If GW released a beta now for JPN/AUS/EUR (those who got ambassador anyway); it would allow beta testing for the upcoming USA launch AND would allow peeps to quickly grab 9.4 for emunand while it's still available.

I guess there's another reason for GW to hold out on N3DS support, maybe it cannot be secured enough and clones would use their work, or something.
But IF GW is really waiting for USA launch just to save them the trouble of releasing multiple packages, it's really really too dumb of a choice.


----------



## kheldar (Jan 31, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> You are still not thinking outside the box, try to place yourself in GWs position and think about what you would do in this position and how it would affect your sales and your rep. This is ofc if SonyUSA can be trusted, Im not trying to be rude im just saying...
> Also as you may know Sky3DS is blockable but that doesnt mean it will get blocked even though its very likely it will, now when it gets blocked who do you think the people are going to turn to? A third green button Sky3ds or GW? You see, in the end the money wouldnt go anywhere but in their pockets because they offer premium free features and after almost 2 years still operate on the same card and thats something you dont see everyday.


 
It's not about thinking outside of the box it's about what is logical here. As I said it wouldn't do more harm than this thread to their rep as long as they warn people. Are you a girl? You try empathize with them a lot, I'm just curious. Also, Sonyusa herself said that it was her assumption. she didn't hear it from the team. They do indeed offer better features that's why I'm still waiting for them but the average user wouldn't care about those features as long as it plays roms.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 31, 2015)

Gateway holding out due to future US users *potentially* bricking their consoles on an update intended for EU/JPN/TWN/CHN regions is a pretty dumb suggestion. Almost as dumb as those hypothetical US users bricking their hypothetical N3DS units.

If Gateway wanted to, they could place an unskippable splash screen when running the exploit warning against use with future US hardware.



guitarheroknight said:


> try to place yourself in GWs position and think about what you would do in this position and how it would affect your sales and your rep.


I would absolutely release a stable EU/JPN/TWN/CHN N3DS update if it was ready. I would also place warnings on the website, in the instructions, and within the exploit process itself to try and mitigate brickings. This would result in good sales.

Even if there were brickings, it wouldn't result in any PR damage as the community would scoff at the idiots who actually tried running an incompatible exploit on their US consoles despite relentless warnings against doing so.


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 31, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Why so? Maybe it's in their best interest to release the package as a whole rather than them receiving hundreds of emails on a daily basis that someone had bricked their US console because they tried to run the exploit even though it's not supported. It would be way worse than it is now IMO.


 
I doubt it would brick the system, but how many posts have we seen along the lines of "I know it says it's not supported, but I tried it on my N3DS anyway and it just crashes" ? Tons. People are dumb and just "try" things to see if they work, even though they are clearly told they don't and are also told to not try it.


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 31, 2015)

I should also point out, when an idiot bricks his console, he doesn't say "well, it's my fault, I didn't follow the instructions" he goes to every forum and chat and tells everyone he knows IRL how "Gateway fucked up his DS and cost him money and he did everything right and blablabla" resulting in bad press. The bad press hurts sales. Enough idiots will cause a huge decline in sales.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 31, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I doubt it would brick the system, but how many posts have we seen along the lines of "I know it says it's not supported, but I tried it on my N3DS anyway and it just crashes" ? Tons. People are dumb and just "try" things to see if they work, even though they are clearly told they don't and are also told to not try it.


 
Yeah, I know I was just saying "what if". But as it seems the update isnt ready, maybe as you said theyre waiting for the US release, maybe not. You never know, it might hit us straight out of the blue. The only thing left is to wait, nothing more.



Puppy_Washer said:


> Gateway holding out due to future US users *potentially* bricking their consoles on an update intended for EU/JPN/TWN/CHN regions is a pretty dumb suggestion. Almost as dumb as those hypothetical US users bricking their hypothetical N3DS units.
> 
> If Gateway wanted to, they could place an unskippable splash screen when running the exploit warning against use with future US hardware.
> 
> ...


 
But I guess its not now is it? 




kheldar said:


> *It's not about thinking outside of the box it's about what is logical here *. As I said it wouldn't do more harm than this thread to their rep as long as they warn people. Are you a girl? You try empathize with them a lot, I'm just curious. Also, Sonyusa herself said that it was her assumption. she didn't hear it from the team. They do indeed offer better features that's why I'm still waiting for them but the average user wouldn't care about those features as long as it plays roms.


 
This is only at your end, as the user you have every right to think this way but youre not a million dollar company are you? Im sure everything is happening for a reason and when the time comes everything will be revealed. People who cant wait waste their money on a Sky3DS while GW is working on their update, and Im not saying theyre waisting their money in a negative way but rather in a outside the box way because Sky3DS will get blocked and when it does people are gonna buy GW or the next best/worst thing and that for me is just silly since the money could have been spent in a better place. But enough bickering for now, you have every right to demand the update now but no one knows if its even finished yet so theres that. But all in all I have a feeling the update wont be far from the global rlease.




SonyUSA said:


> I should also point out, when an idiot bricks his console, he doesn't say "well, it's my fault, I didn't follow the instructions" he goes to every forum and chat and tells everyone he knows IRL how "Gateway fucked up his DS and cost him money and he did everything right and blablabla" resulting in bad press. The bad press hurts sales. Enough idiots will cause a huge decline in sales.


 
Exactly this!


----------



## satel (Jan 31, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I should also point out, when an idiot bricks his console, he doesn't say "well, it's my fault, I didn't follow the instructions" he goes to every forum and chat and tells everyone he knows IRL how "Gateway fucked up his DS and cost him money and he did everything right and blablabla" resulting in bad press. The bad press hurts sales. Enough idiots will cause a huge decline in sales.


 

i did not see all this (links below) hurting sales,GW is still the best selling flash card on the market by far but not much we can do apart from hoping the reason you've giving us is the real reason for the delay,only 13 days to go & we shall find out. 

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...Tool-Whose-Anti-Piracy-Tactic-Bricks-Your-3DS
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...udes-secret-kill-switch-that-bricks-handhelds
https://ngb.to/threads/161-Gateway-...ende-3DS-Flashcart/page14?p=187387#post187387
http://nintendoeverything.com/gatew...g-3ds-systems-when-users-modify-devices-file/


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 31, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> But I guess its not [ready] now is it?


You don't know, and I don't know, because Gateway have the communication abilities of a bowl of expired porridge. But people are still trying to justify why Gateway should hold it back for the US launch.
My post was a counter-argument to that.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 31, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> You don't know, and I don't know, because Gateway have the communication abilities of a bowl of expired porridge. But people are still trying to justify why Gateway should hold it back for the US launch.
> My post was a counter-argument to that.


 
I dunno, mang. My bowl of porridge was pretty well-spoken this morning...


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 31, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> Again there is no freaking point waiting for other regions.
> 
> Imagine the worst case scenario: GW enables emunand on N3DS and Nintendo comes up with a 9.5 soon or simultaneously with the USA launch. (it's more likely than you might think..)
> 
> ...


 
THIS THIS THIS

We dont know when 9.4s  successor will come from the big N. Allow us to get emunand on our n3ds ASAP


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 31, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> You don't know, and I don't know, because Gateway have the communication abilities of a bowl of expired porridge. But people are still trying to justify why Gateway should hold it back for the US launch.
> My post was a counter-argument to that.


Assuming the update is ready that is.


----------



## Miles54321 (Jan 31, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I should also point out, when an idiot bricks his console, he doesn't say "well, it's my fault, I didn't follow the instructions" he goes to every forum and chat and tells everyone he knows IRL how "Gateway fucked up his DS and cost him money and he did everything right and blablabla" resulting in bad press. The bad press hurts sales. Enough idiots will cause a huge decline in sales.


 

Yup, I've heard enough of that also



Ralph1611 said:


> THIS THIS THIS
> 
> We dont know when 9.4s successor will come from the big N. Allow us to get emunand on our n3ds ASAP


 

Hmm, Emunand lets you emulate latest system firmware right? Even if 9.5 comes out won't it be safe to update emunand to that or no?


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Jan 31, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Hmm, Emunand lets you emulate latest system firmware right? Even if 9.5 comes out won't it be safe to update emunand to that or no?


Not without waiting some more for GW to work their magic and make emunand compatible with it.

Besides, if the big N finds a way to block emunand with 9.5, we're ALL fucked for good.
So far so good, but who knows what might happen.
Since the currently online 9.4 is known to work [for emunand], GW should release their N3DS solution now or ASAP.

Again, the thing about waiting for USA to launch because USA owners are too retarded to read instructions is ludicrous and in the current scenario, dangerous for everybody else.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 1, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> Not without waiting some more for GW to work their magic and make emunand compatible with it.
> 
> Besides, if the big N finds a way to block emunand with 9.5, we're ALL fucked for good.
> So far so good, but who knows what might happen.
> ...


 

I just wish we had something for the time being, no news at the moment is not good, Nintendo shouldn't block out emunand, so far anything Gateway related hasn't been blocked out
+ As far as I Know, everyone nintendo console so far has been able to get round nintendo patch attempts etc.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 1, 2015)

Basically what Shadowrunner said. Emunand isnt automatically available for download. I believe if you updated it without Emunand support it would update the sysNAND. Game over either way. They need to roll this update out now.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 1, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> Not without waiting some more for GW to work their magic and make emunand compatible with it.
> 
> Besides, if the big N finds a way to block emunand with 9.5, we're ALL fucked for good.
> So far so good, but who knows what might happen.
> ...


 
I believe they've already tried blocking emuNAND on multiple occasions, Gateway just keeps getting around their blocks. I believe that's one of the main reasons why emuNAND's Classic Mode "without extra features" is broken past 7.0. Even if they make a substantial block, we can still use our ticket.dbs to get update .cia's on older consoles with 4.5, and those .cias will be able to be used on other devices because they removed signature checks and stuff.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 1, 2015)

I think it's pretty foolish to believe that Gateway would be holding up the N3DS release for the US.  We know for a fact that they have hundreds of 3DS consoles, and at least half of those have to be N3DS consoles at this point.  Don't you think they would have already gotten their hands on a review model of the US N3DS?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 1, 2015)

Xzi said:


> I think it's pretty foolish to believe that Gateway would be holding up the N3DS release for the US. We know for a fact that they have hundreds of 3DS consoles, and at least half of those have to be N3DS consoles at this point. Don't you think they would have already gotten their hands on a review model of the US N3DS?


 

I think it's likely, Gateway just biding their time then wham, before Nintendo know it all they're consoles are hacked 



shinyquagsire23 said:


> I believe they've already tried blocking emuNAND on multiple occasions, Gateway just keeps getting around their blocks. I believe that's one of the main reasons why emuNAND's Classic Mode "without extra features" is broken past 7.0. Even if they make a substantial block, we can still use our ticket.dbs to get update .cia's on older consoles with 4.5, and those .cias will be able to be used on other devices because they removed signature checks and stuff.


 

No matter what they do they can't stop the Gateway, thank god this isn't Microsoft or something, they woulda blocked this out by now


----------



## cephalopoid (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh good, is this the big pre-release Gateway Freak Out?

Is this where we all speculate, make big claims, big assumptions, and be assholes to everyone?

I didn't miss it?

Oh good.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 1, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> I dunno, mang. My bowl of porridge was pretty well-spoken this morning...


Spoken like a true itsy bitsy spider.


----------



## imlgl (Feb 1, 2015)

Yo peeps, someone on my twitter got hold of the UK version of the new 3DSXL this is their firmware version:  9.4.0-21E


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 1, 2015)

imlgl said:


> Yo peeps, someone on my twitter got hold of the UK version of the new 3DSXL this is their firmware version:  9.4.0-21E


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## imlgl (Feb 1, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


 

https://twitter.com/LarryBundyJr/status/561685639423602690 

He's also a game reviewer etc so I'd take his word as truth


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 1, 2015)

Xzi said:


> I think it's pretty foolish to believe that Gateway would be holding up the N3DS release for the US. We know for a fact that they have hundreds of 3DS consoles, and at least half of those have to be N3DS consoles at this point. Don't you think they would have already gotten their hands on a review model of the US N3DS?


 
So they have a review N3DS US on 8.x -- US retail launches and they have 9.0. All the work they put into locating the patch locations is now completely useless and the version they released does not work at all except for those super rare review consoles.


----------



## imlgl (Feb 1, 2015)

Maybe you'd like to check out his youtube too, don't think this guy would bullshit me  https://www.youtube.com/user/LarryBundyJr/videos


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 1, 2015)

imlgl said:


> Believe what you like haha, but it's gods honest truth
> 
> Maybe you'd like to check out his youtube too, don't think this guy would bullshit me  https://www.youtube.com/user/LarryBundyJr/videos


 
No shit, it MIGHT say 9.4 now, but he probably updated it. Nothing to see here. Its not coming with 9.4. This is the same console as the AUS one. Nothing to see here. EUR = AUS


----------



## imlgl (Feb 1, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> No shit, it MIGHT say 9.4 now, but he probably updated it. Nothing to see here. Its not coming with 9.4. This is the same console as the AUS one. Nothing to see here. EUR = AUS


 

It was an unboxing video, he literally unpacked it and turned it on :o


----------



## ground (Feb 1, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> I believe they've already tried blocking emuNAND on multiple occasions, Gateway just keeps getting around their blocks. I believe that's one of the main reasons why emuNAND's Classic Mode "without extra features" is broken past 7.0. Even if they make a substantial block, we can still use our ticket.dbs to get update .cia's on older consoles with 4.5, and those .cias will be able to be used on other devices because they removed signature checks and stuff.


I don't think they tried to block emunand, the patches just had to be different each fw. And what do you mean with broken after 7.0? If you mean that it cant be started without the gw red card in, then that is wrong as i thought mtcard emunand works without the card in it


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 1, 2015)

imlgl said:


> https://twitter.com/LarryBundyJr/status/561685639423602690
> 
> He's also a game reviewer etc so I'd take his word as truth


That's not actually a proper way to ask now is it? The guy asking should have asked what version did the console came out of the box. I mean it might be running 9.4 but that doesn't mean he didn't updated it. Someone tweet this guy with a proper question.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 1, 2015)

:lol he clearly already turned it on. It didnt even go to the language setting. Who the fuck are you trying to kid? Man, get this guy outta here.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 1, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> :lol he clearly already turned it on. It didnt even go to the language setting. Who the fuck are you trying to kid? Man, get this guy outta here.


Lol I've been thinking the same thing >< also there's no way In hell he managed to get an Internet connection right of the bat. Also the Pokemon demo is on the console, guess where you can find it? On the eshop, and how to enter eshop, by updating to fucking 9.4. Clearly he messed with the console before he "unboxed"  it.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 1, 2015)

imlgl said:


> It was an unboxing video, he literally unpacked it and turned it on :o



yep he has zelda four swords, so he had obviously done a system transfer from his old console or whatever, which updates to latest, none of these youtube reviewers are _reliable_ sources, they dont care what FW it comes on, they get it, play on it, then make a video and say wow look at this im only just opening


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 1, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> So they have a review N3DS US on 8.x -- US retail launches and they have 9.0. All the work they put into locating the patch locations is now completely useless and the version they released does not work at all except for those super rare review consoles.


 
Wait, who is "they"? R u saying GW got their hands on a US New3DS with 8.x FW?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 1, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Wait, who is "they"? R u saying GW got their hands on a US New3DS with 8.x FW?


 
It was a hypothetical scenario. They are removing that possibility by not going on the pre-release and demo unit's firmware, I'm sure.


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Feb 1, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> It was a hypothetical scenario. They are removing that possibility by not going on the pre-release and demo unit's firmware, I'm sure.


 Fair enough, that doesn't change ANYTHING to the current state of affairs for JPN/AUS/EUR tho.


----------



## Gillyp (Feb 1, 2015)

Just curious, Does anyone know when this update will be released?? ty


----------



## 2skies (Feb 1, 2015)

Gillyp said:


> Just curious, Does anyone know when this update will be released?? ty


 

No, just rampant, non evidence-based speculation.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 1, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> So they have a review N3DS US on 8.x -- US retail launches and they have 9.0. All the work they put into locating the patch locations is now completely useless and the version they released does not work at all except for those super rare review consoles.


Review US N3DS consoles have been reported 9.0.  Any exploit they have for 9.0-9.2 is all they can work on for the N3DS at the moment anyway, so it doesn't really matter.  In my opinion, anyway.


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 1, 2015)

Just wondering, if Sky3DS can avoid firmware update for roms that has it, by trimming it as an option? If not then they might not be suitable. GW at least keep our sysNAND away from updates and by allowing us to use emuNAND like a normal console.


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 1, 2015)

Just3DS said:


> Just wondering, if Sky3DS can avoid firmware update for roms that has it, by trimming it as an option? If not then they might not be suitable. GW at least keep our sysNAND away from updates and by allowing us to use emuNAND like a normal console.


 
the point of Sky3DS is that you can keep your sysnand updated and still use the card to play games. Once it loses that feature, it loses most of the other features. In other words, if the card can't work in the latest firmware, you won't be able to access eShop for example.
If it can work, it doesn't matter what firmware update comes included in the games.


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 1, 2015)

lemanuel said:


> the point of Sky3DS is that you can keep your sysnand updated and still use the card to play games. Once it loses that feature, it loses most of the other features. In other words, if the card can't work in the latest firmware, you won't be able to access eShop for example.
> If it can work, it doesn't matter what firmware update comes included in the games.


Of course I can understand that, but I was asking considering if we want to, for instance, want to keep the same firmware and keep playing offline; so that the worst case when Sky3DS is blocked in future firmware update, can be avoided. Or, maybe if we want to use Sky3DS with all latest games until, say August 2015 (lol) GW comes with the update and we can be at compatible firmware to actually use it. Because I'm thinking of having it as temporary option for N3DS if GW doesn't give any update until the end of the month of Febuary.


----------



## Kugz (Feb 1, 2015)

Just3DS said:


> Of course I can understand that, but I was asking considering if we want to, for instance, want to keep the same firmware and keep playing offline; so that the worst case when Sky3DS is blocked in future firmware update, can be avoided. Or, maybe if we want to use Sky3DS with all latest games until, say August 2015 (lol) GW comes with the update and we can be at compatible firmware to actually use it. Because I'm thinking of having it as temporary option for N3DS if GW doesn't give any update until the end of the month of Febuary.


 

I'm not sure what you mean. I have a 9.2 N3DS XL and a SKY card and I am currently playing offline-only roms and will continue to do so until Gateway comes out. Is that what you're asking if you can do?

Or do you mean if a game comes out with <9.2 attached to it, whether it would be possible to remove that patch data from the ROM so you don't get forced to update?


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes, the firmware that comes attached to it. Because if it does and no way to remove/skip then we would have to skip that game.
EDIT: In short, is it possible to use fully trimmed rom with Sky3DS?


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 1, 2015)

Lol this thread has become the "ugh I'm seriously debating  getting a sky thread" but we'd all rather have the gateway and its awesome freaking features  

  and I swore I read somewhere that region three also let's a lower fw 3ds play a higher fw game. Did I imagine that or is that true?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 1, 2015)

omg there are so many witty things i wanna say about GW and sky3ds but i just got my first warn level today


----------



## pikanag (Feb 1, 2015)

hey guys its feburary now. where the fuck is gateway3ds for new 3ds?!!?!?!?


----------



## Kugz (Feb 1, 2015)

pikanag said:


> hey guys its feburary now. where the fuck is gateway3ds for new 3ds?!!?!?!?


 

Soon™.


----------



## xdarkmario (Feb 1, 2015)

Forcing there hand not good, I want the update so that I can get the N3DS but I don't want to my shiny N3DS bricked by incomplete work


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 1, 2015)

pikanag said:


> hey guys its feburary now. where the fuck is gateway3ds for new 3ds?!!?!?!?



This still a thing?


----------



## caffolote (Feb 1, 2015)

Quick question

_- Want to play a retail cartridge in your higher firmware Emunand? Instead of launching "Gateway Mode" launch "Classic Mode" instead, this will let you boot into Emunand to play physical cartridges but your Gateway Red cart does not work in this mode. Don't forget to install any game updates from the E-Shop, as trying to from the game itself may kick you back to sysnand!_

So when I boot to Classic mode, can I swap out the Gateway cart with a retail cart with the 3DS still on and it won't crash?


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 1, 2015)

So garyopa hasnt logged on for days and hes like our only sauce. Is there some kind of crisis going on in the Dominican Repblic?  (right? i think thats where he lives)


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 1, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> So garyopa hasnt logged on for days and hes like our only sauce. Is there some kind of crisis going on in the Dominican Repblic? (right? i think thats where he lives)


 
Perhaps another "storm".


----------



## Aeodan (Feb 1, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> Perhaps another "storm".


 
Shit storm probably.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 1, 2015)

caffolote said:


> Quick question
> 
> _- Want to play a retail cartridge in your higher firmware Emunand? Instead of launching "Gateway Mode" launch "Classic Mode" instead, this will let you boot into Emunand to play physical cartridges but your Gateway Red cart does not work in this mode. Don't forget to install any game updates from the E-Shop, as trying to from the game itself may kick you back to sysnand!_
> 
> So when I boot to Classic mode, can I swap out the Gateway cart with a retail cart with the 3DS still on and it won't crash?


Yes, that's what classic mode is for.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 1, 2015)

caffolote said:


> Quick question
> 
> _- Want to play a retail cartridge in your higher firmware Emunand? Instead of launching "Gateway Mode" launch "Classic Mode" instead, this will let you boot into Emunand to play physical cartridges but your Gateway Red cart does not work in this mode. Don't forget to install any game updates from the E-Shop, as trying to from the game itself may kick you back to sysnand!_
> 
> So when I boot to Classic mode, can I swap out the Gateway cart with a retail cart with the 3DS still on and it won't crash?


 
Yes, once you are in emuNAND you can put in any cartridge you want or add roms to Gateway then put it back in


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 1, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Yes, once you are in emuNAND you can put in any cartridge you want or add roms to Gateway then put it back in


 

That's actually really cool. Here I thought that you'd have to downgrade sysnand to 4.5 to even be able to play cartridge games with Gateway. Good to know that you can play them on emunand with the latest firmware.

... I'm only after that sweet sweet New 3DS region free.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 1, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> Perhaps another "storm".


 
Darude - Sand


----------



## s-arash (Feb 1, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Darude - Sand


 
dududududududududududududududududududududududududududududududududududududududududududududududududududududududududududududu


----------



## lolboy (Feb 1, 2015)

Maybe some of you already noticed but I have give up on gateway. I have waited enough and it kinda ruined the 3DS hype for me. I am playing on my PS4 and in 3 days battlefield hardline beta will be out. Date which was communicated by professional company DICE, not like shitty gateway. Many more games like bloodborn are on its way to PS4.

Between work and life I have little time left and that I will spend on my PS4 instead of 3DS. Beside that, the only game I really love is Pokemon and that one I always buy Legit. So in the upcomming months PS4 has more sweeter titles to offer for me then 3DS.


----------



## bytor (Feb 1, 2015)

Blimey, you're buying Battlefield on launch day after the unmitigated disaster that was Battlefield 4..? Probably best to wait a month or two until it's actually playable lol


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 1, 2015)

bytor said:


> Blimey, you're buying Battlefield on launch day after the unmitigated disaster that was Battlefield 4..? Probably best to wait a month or two until it's actually playable lol


Better yet, a year


----------



## lolboy (Feb 1, 2015)

bytor said:


> Blimey, you're buying Battlefield on launch day after the unmitigated disaster that was Battlefield 4..? Probably best to wait a month or two until it's actually playable lol


True, but we all hope they learned from BF4 failure. Majority battlefield series did good.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 1, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Hey how did you get a colored thingamajig? I want one!
> 
> Anyway, the exploit is real, they just don't have a US N3DS console to find the patch locations in the firmware, so a delay up to the 2-week closing gap is understandable. What would not be understandable is if they still didn't have the exploit out a day -after- the N3DS US launch. Surely they can get a console ahead of time from -some- supplier to analyze the firmware and get it ready/release it.



No need to respond to some of these haters who are just looking to stir up trouble, as you can see some of them even called you a "fraud", or somewhere along those lines. I see why gary cares not to respond here in this forum.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 1, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Maybe some of you already noticed but I have give up on gateway. I have waited enough and it kinda ruined the 3DS hype for me. I am playing on my PS4 and in 3 days battlefield hardline beta will be out. Date which was communicated by professional company DICE, not like shitty gateway. Many more games like bloodborn are on its way to PS4.
> 
> Between work and life I have little time left and that I will spend on my PS4 instead of 3DS. Beside that, the only game I really love is Pokemon and that one I always buy Legit. So in the upcomming months PS4 has more sweeter titles to offer for me then 3DS.


Wait a second, so you're comparing a game developing company with one that delivers you means to pirate games... I don't know about you but that's just silly


----------



## lolboy (Feb 1, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Wait a second, so you're comparing a game developing company with one that delivers you means to pirate games... I don't know about you but that's just silly



Does it matter? In my eyes, bussines is bussines


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 1, 2015)

Well, something will come out today or some time in the foreseeable future.

Source:
Me nearly vomiting yesterday and having a fever today. 
HYPE!


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 1, 2015)

Again, running my daily check around the forums. Could we stop with all the rudeness? I feel like a lot of this topic makes people just start to hate one another cause everyone is just impatient and tired of waiting for an update. I'm surprised this thread hasn't been locked down, at the same time I'm glad cause all the hype is mostly contained now. Go eat some sushi/ice cream and calm down :confused:


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 1, 2015)

No shop is open right now.


----------



## lolboy (Feb 1, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Again, running my daily check around the forums. Could we stop with all the rudeness? I feel like a lot of this topic makes people just start to hate one another cause everyone is just impatient and tired of waiting for an update. I'm surprised this thread hasn't been locked down, at the same time I'm glad cause all the hype is mostly contained now. Go eat some sushi/ice cream and calm down :confused:



I have no problem with anyone and have the time of my life with u guys. Some people here are trying to ruin it for all and the best thing we can do is just ignore those.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 1, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Again, running my daily check around the forums. Could we stop with all the rudeness? I feel like a lot of this topic makes people just start to hate one another cause everyone is just impatient and tired of waiting for an update.


Right? Like everybody is so cranky its insane. I get that were all pissed but let's keep it civil we all want gw to just release it or give us some news were all on the same side. No need to hate each other for wanting to give up. Instead give encouragement. Say hey man we've already waited 3 months let's at least give gateway a few days after the valentines day just out of the kindness of our pink and chocolate giving hearts.  

...Even tho we imported our consoles months ago and now some of us really wish we would've just waited...UGH I JUST WANT TO PLAY GAMES ON MY N3DS!!!!


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 1, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Right? Like everybody is so cranky its insane. I get that were all pissed but let's keep it civil we all want gw to just release it or give us some news were all on the same side. No need to hate each other for wanting to give up. Instead give encouragement. Say hey man we've already waited 3 months let's at least give gateway a few days after the valentines day just out of the kindness of our pink and chocolate giving hearts.
> 
> ...Even tho we imported our consoles months ago and now some of us really wish we would've just waited...UGH I JUST WANT TO PLAY GAMES ON MY N3DS!!!!


Go buy a game then. 

Anyhow, something's gonna happen today. Hopefully someone will release news...........
Meanwhile enjoy this commercial break!


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 1, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Right? Like everybody is so cranky its insane. I get that were all pissed but let's keep it civil we all want gw to just release it or give us some news were all on the same side. No need to hate each other for wanting to give up. Instead give encouragement. Say hey man we've already waited 3 months let's at least give gateway a few days after the valentines day just out of the kindness of our pink and chocolate giving hearts.
> 
> ...Even tho we imported our consoles months ago and now some of us really wish we would've just waited...UGH I JUST WANT TO PLAY GAMES ON MY N3DS!!!!





codychaosx said:


> Right? Like everybody is so cranky its insane. I get that were all pissed but let's keep it civil we all want gw to just release it or give us some news were all on the same side. No need to hate each other for wanting to give up. Instead give encouragement. Say hey man we've already waited 3 months let's at least give gateway a few days after the valentines day just out of the kindness of our pink and chocolate giving hearts.
> 
> ...Even tho we imported our consoles months ago and now some of us really wish we would've just waited...UGH I JUST WANT TO PLAY GAMES ON MY N3DS!!!!



3 months wait time is nothing compared to the 18 months waiting for support higher than firmware 4.5.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 1, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Go buy a game then.
> 
> Anyhow, something's gonna happen today. Hopefully someone will release news...........
> Meanwhile enjoy this commercial break!



Dude you're gonna disappoint the noobs if nothing happens today.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 1, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Dude you're gonna disappoint the noobs if nothing happens today.


No one should be disappointed by a statement made by someone that doesn't have sources....

Edit: and double posting? Tsk tsk tsk


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 1, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> No one should be disappointed by a statement made by someone that doesn't have sources....
> 
> Edit: and double posting? Tsk tsk tsk



Yeah right, they already trying to shoot down a mod from another forum just because he hasnt report any news last sunday.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 1, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Yeah right, they already trying to shoot down a mod from another forum just because he hasnt report any news last sunday.


You mean Gary? Except it would make sense for him to get shot down because he DOES have sources.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 1, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> You mean Gary? Except it would make sense for him to get shot down because he DOES have sources.



But as I stated to you before, if there is nothing to report than there is nothing to report. But that doesnt mean everyone else should make him out to be someone who is withholding.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 1, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> But as I stated to you before, if there is nothing to report than there is nothing to report. But that doesnt mean everyone else should make him out to be someone who is withholding.


The hype train is pretty much dead, and that's what made all the excitement before. Unless it's Gary/Sony saying something people aren't gonna get super hyped up. You need credibility, a "gut" feeling isn't gonna get you far.


----------



## Supergluey (Feb 1, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> The hype train is pretty much dead, and that's what made all the excitement before. Unless it's Gary/Sony saying something people aren't gonna get super hyped up. You need credibility, a "gut" feeling isn't gonna get you far.


 

That's pretty much what I feel as well. I remember buying the N3DS when we got  the video showing it working on it.
Then when ultra came, I was excited but then disappointed but kept believing.

Then now it goes from checking the website everyday to every other day, and I think I check once a week now.
I'm sure It'll be out "Soon" but I'm probably going to move on to other consoles or just get a Sky3DS.

Unless the mysterious "function" was like ability to play ds games or cheats in-game or something mind blowing.
I don't see the hype getting bigger.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 1, 2015)

Guys I have an old 3ds at the moment that I already use with my gateway but I want to get a new nintendo 3ds XL when it launches if gateway releases support for it soon. Do we have any clue if the new nintendo 3ds xl units will have hackable firmwares? Any rumors?


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 1, 2015)

Lol by the time a game comes from Japan I could swap my n3ds for the american one and buy a game locally and there's a big difference between waiting for support above 4.x and the n3ds wait. Gateway never released a video or stated they had support above 4.x until last November...the same time they told n3ds support was coming so for all I'm concerned its been the same wait time...and you had the option to buy a 4.x or lower console not too hard to find maybe a little more pricey but no different than the import fees n shit some ppl paid. I didn't have to honestly my n3ds ll even after shipping was still cheaper than what they're selling the us one for lol


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 1, 2015)

This thread is like the forgotten ruins of the old hype train. I'm waiting along with everyone else, checking the forums from time to time.


----------



## blazingwolf (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm surprised at how little foresight people in this thread have.

If I was GW, I would not make any releases until N3DS launched in NA. It is without a doubt the biggest part of their market and if they release anything now, they jeopardize locking that region out until their next exploit.

Anything earlier is a treat, but doing so before hand is just stupid business wise.

An update would be nice though, a video or something.


----------



## Kugz (Feb 1, 2015)

blazingwolf said:


> I'm surprised at how little foresight people in this thread have.
> 
> If I was GW, I would not make any releases until N3DS launched in NA. It is without a doubt the biggest part of their market and if they release anything now, they jeopardize locking that region out until their next exploit.
> 
> ...


 

You're under the assumption that Gateway is a fully-fledged business here  it's just a handful of people from the 3DS scene cashing in, don't expect top notch business decisions!

It's arguable that piracy is more prevalent in the regions that the PAL consoles cover. Let's be honest here, buying a Gateway is for Piracy and anyone that claims otherwise are considered an outlier haha.

Everyone's waiting on a release for a product that they bought for a console purchased under the guise of it working Soon™ from a group of people who release sporadic, unpredictable and sometimes meaningless updates.

Let them whine! Don't call them names!


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 1, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Guys I have an old 3ds at the moment that I already use with my gateway but I want to get a new nintendo 3ds XL when it launches if gateway releases support for it soon. Do we have any clue if the new nintendo 3ds xl units will have hackable firmwares? Any rumors?


 

This firmware verison right now is very likely to be 9.0 - 9.2 [Hackable firmwares] we gotta wait and see though, only downside getting a N3DS/xl atm is the wait atm


----------



## willdunz (Feb 1, 2015)

so we still don't know for sure which fw version NA N3ds will come with?


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 1, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> This firmware verison right now is very likely to be 9.0 - 9.2 [Hackable firmwares] we gotta wait and see though, only downside getting a N3DS/xl atm is the wait atm


 
I will not get a N3DS XL before GW release support for it. If some days pass after the release of it and gateway doesn't release support I will start looking for used old 3ds XL


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 1, 2015)

willdunz said:


> so we still don't know for sure which fw version NA N3ds will come with?


We know it will be >=8.1


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 1, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> We know it will be >=8.1


 
How did we know that again? A particular feature on system menu in an unboxing ?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 1, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> How did we know that again? A particular feature on system menu in an unboxing ?


The fact that theres no firmware lower for the N3DS is more than enough


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 1, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> The fact that theres no firmware lower for the N3DS is more than enough


Oh yeah, that's a strong evidence.


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 1, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> Oh yeah, that's a strong evidence.


The drivers for the New 3DS models weren't implemented in any firmware before 8.1, that's a fact


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 1, 2015)

I wasn't being sarcastic.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 1, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> I will not get a N3DS XL before GW release support for it. If some days pass after the release of it and gateway doesn't release support I will start looking for used old 3ds XL


 

Didn't you say you already had a standard though working with Gateway?


----------



## bytor (Feb 1, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> We know it will be >=8.1


 

It won't be 8.1 because that was Japan exclusive I think.

A very safe bet would be 9.0.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 1, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Didn't you say you already had a standard though working with Gateway?


 
Yeah. Main reason I want to update is cause I want the larger screen so I wait to see what happens with new 3dsxl and gateway support and if there is not support soon I will go for a used 3ds xl and sell my 3ds


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 1, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Yeah. Main reason I want to update is cause I want the larger screen so I wait to see what happens with new 3dsxl and gateway support and if there is not support soon I will go for a used 3ds xl and sell my 3ds


 

N3ds xl has larger screen than 3ds xl, interesting


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 1, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> N3ds xl has larger screen than 3ds xl, interesting


 
It doesn't... It's the same size


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 1, 2015)

new 3ds has larger screen than 3ds


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 1, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Guys I have an old 3ds at the moment that I already use with my gateway but I want to get a new nintendo 3ds XL when it launches if gateway releases support for it soon. Do we have any clue if the new nintendo 3ds xl units will have hackable firmwares? Any rumors?


 
Clearly you didn't notice that the second 'red-nail video' was an english N3DS also!


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 1, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> N3ds xl has larger screen than 3ds xl, interesting


 
....
I currently have an old 3ds
I want to update to a larger screen so I want either the n3ds xl or the old 3ds xl. I will wait to see if gateway releases support a few days after n3ds launch in europe and if not I will buy an old used 3ds xl.
Is that clear enough for you now?



SonyUSA said:


> Clearly you didn't notice that the second 'red-nail video' was an english N3DS also!


 
 What video??? Link??


----------



## ucta (Feb 1, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Clearly you didn't notice that the second 'red-nail video' was an english N3DS also!


 
But its an Australian version of XL, and we still have no ideas what fw will US have niether Eu


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 1, 2015)

erm, what video?


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Feb 1, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Clearly you didn't notice that the second 'red-nail video' was an english N3DS also!


 
What do you mean????


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 1, 2015)

Lol the joke red nail video? Where its a dude with awfully painted nails lmao?


----------



## kheldar (Feb 1, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Lol the joke red nail video? Where its a dude with awfully painted nails lmao?


 
LOL MAN. You'll regret saying that


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 1, 2015)

There is no second video. The only demo video from GW is the one on their website from Nov 30.


----------



## kheldar (Feb 1, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> There is no second video. The only demo video from GW is the one on their website from Nov 30.


 
There is another one made by SonyUSA( I think?) to troll, i don't have the link though.


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Feb 1, 2015)

Probably this one?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 1, 2015)

_eyCaRambA_ said:


> Probably this one?



100% legit


----------



## ucta (Feb 1, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> 100% legit


 
whats wrong with her nail anyways lol


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 1, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> 100% legit


 
Of course it is, didn't you see the words on the screen stating it was legit?


----------



## memomo (Feb 1, 2015)

Are you still waiting for them 

Thanks god I bought a SKY3DS , at least this is never gonna happen someday  lol





Spoiler








BTW this is a homebrew called 
*Fake Brick*


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 1, 2015)

memomo said:


> Are you still waiting for them
> 
> Thanks god I bought a SKY3DS , at least this is never gonna happen someday  lol


 
New game launches that requires 9.5 -- 9.5 blocks Sky3DS -- no way to update Sky3DS -- Sky3DS becomes QQSky3DS.


----------



## bache (Feb 1, 2015)

memomo said:


> Are you still waiting for them
> 
> Thanks god I bought a SKY3DS , at least this is never gonna happen someday  lol
> 
> ...


 

It'll never happen because SKY3DS can't use homebrew


----------



## memomo (Feb 1, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> New game launches that requires 9.5 -- 9.5 blocks Sky3DS -- no way to update Sky3DS -- Sky3DS becomes QQSky3DS.


 

RegionThree bypass 9.5 requirement when GW release their exploit for N3DS
it's may possible to update RegionThree to work with N3DS so no problem

anyway I'll sell my SKY3DS and get a GW when the update got released


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 1, 2015)

memomo said:


> ThreeRegion pass 9.5 requirement when GW release there exploit for N3DS
> it's may possible to update ThreeRegion to work with N3DS so no problem
> 
> anyway I'll sell my SKY3DS and get a GW when the update got released


 
You mean IF the update gets released


----------



## memomo (Feb 1, 2015)

bache said:


> It'll never happen because SKY3DS can't use homebrew


 

my N3DS is in 9.0.0E by the way


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 1, 2015)

memomo said:


> my N3DS is in 9.0.0E by the way


ninjhax?


----------



## memomo (Feb 1, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> ninjhax?


 

yep


----------



## Nuxx20 (Feb 1, 2015)

The video is from November and we are now in February, so it really can take forever, I am also happy I got the Sky3DS, it was a good call


----------



## kheldar (Feb 1, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> The video is from November and we are now in February, so it really can take forever, I am also happy I got the Sky3DS, it was a good call


 
I can't believe it's almost been 5 months... Soon™


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 1, 2015)

kheldar said:


> I can't believe it's almost been 5 months... Soon™


 
Last year happened the exact same thing. Nothing jaw dropping


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey, look on the bright side. At least we have proof that N3DS support is actually possible (9.2 kernel, downgrading, etc). It would be kinda crappy to go 5 months without anything at all.


----------



## kheldar (Feb 1, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Last here happened the exact same thing. Nothing jaw dropping


 
Well I joined to the community when they announced 9.2 support so I'm fairly new.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 1, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Well I joined to the community when they announced 9.2 support so I'm fairly new.


*Year

I see, but Im just saying


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 1, 2015)

bytor said:


> It won't be 8.1 because that was Japan exclusive I think.
> 
> A very safe bet would be 9.0.



So what firmware is on NA Super Smash Bros. ?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 1, 2015)

SKY3DS in my n3ds looks better day after day. I dont regret it for a second. Im actually curious how much in contact SONY and Gary are with Gateway. Do you guys receive daily or weekly contact with these guys and are you guys ordered to not reveal too much? One month of "give us a few days" "Dont worry" "it wont be long" "we are finalizing" "just around the corner". Its unacceptable....no to ways around it...and its comical. BRB. I am going to read this entire thread again while i listen to this.


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Feb 1, 2015)

Lord Petyr Baelish said:
			
		

> Strange isnt it? It doesn't matter what we want, once we get it, then we want something else.


 
Props to anybody who gets it right away.

But it's pretty relevant, with gateway 3.0 and no 'new' 3DS support.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Feb 1, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Hey, look on the bright side. At least we have proof that N3DS support is actually possible (9.2 kernel, downgrading, etc). It would be kinda crappy to go 5 months without anything at all.



I'm actually starting to get worried that since the video only prooves it works on a Jap N3DS, they might have issues getting it to work on the EU version but let's hope I'm just being paranoid here


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 1, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> So what firmware is on NA Super Smash Bros. ?


 
8.1 If I remember correctly.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 1, 2015)

Do you guys think that there will be an option to downgrade N3DS consoles? Cause if not then there will be the need of internet or the android or ios tricks to go into gateway mode.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 1, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Do you guys think that there will be an option to downgrade N3DS consoles? Cause if not then there will be the need of internet or the android or ios tricks to go into gateway mode.


I don't think that we will be using the same exploit.
Plus, I doubt we will be able to downgrade any N3DS at all, same with 2DS


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 1, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Do you guys think that there will be an option to downgrade N3DS consoles? Cause if not then there will be the need of internet or the android or ios tricks to go into gateway mode.


 


I think, no, but I also think that it won't involve the browser.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hmmm 
I hope it will be more convenient than the browser exploit. I feel so relieved since I downgraded my classic 3ds and launch the exploit through ds profile menu. Lets hope they are just holding for release and they will give us the exploit after n3ds launch


----------



## bsellers293 (Feb 1, 2015)

+1 on the Sky3DS train. Much better than gatewait any day of the week.


----------



## netovsk (Feb 1, 2015)

bsellers293 said:


> +1 on the Sky3DS train. Much better than gatewait any day of the week.



It is, except that you're missing download only titles and once it gets blocked that's it.


----------



## bsellers293 (Feb 1, 2015)

netovsk said:


> It is, except that you're missing download only titles and once it gets blocked that's it.


I'm not concerned.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 1, 2015)

Anyone on feb 13th complaining because their n3ds doesn't have anything to play can be as salty as a Lay's chip. MH4U, and Zelda MM are both worth legit money. and pulling the 'out of region' card doesn't count since you could just pick up a game now do be delivered in anticipation or pick one up day of release. 

I still think it will be out by then though.


----------



## Malala (Feb 1, 2015)

12 days until the 3.0.4, with features that have nothing to do with n3ds, and a message from the gateway team : " N3DS support coming soon !". A post by garyopa saying that gateway are such ballers for releasing an update less than a month after the last one. And 2hack going back to the drawing board for its Locomotivation Mark III.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 1, 2015)

Malala said:


> 12 days until the 3.0.4, with features that have nothing to do with n3ds, and a message from the gateway team : " N3DS support coming soon !". A post by garyopa saying that gateway are such ballers for releasing an update less than a month after the last one. And 2hack going back to the drawing board for its Locomotivation Mark III.


*Ahem*
'new' Hype-Mobile

Nah, but seriously, within 12 days, and GW will release I think. Not a doubt in me


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 1, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Anyone on feb 13th complaining because their n3ds doesn't have anything to play can be as salty as a Lay's chip. MH4U, and Zelda MM are both worth legit money. and pulling the 'out of region' card doesn't count since you could just pick up a game now do be delivered in anticipation or pick one up day of release.
> 
> I still think it will be out by then though.


 

Zelda MM looks tempting, I tried playing ocarina........but I went back to ALBW HAHAHA.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 1, 2015)

2Hack said:


> *Ahem*
> 'new' Hype-Mobile
> 
> Nah, but seriously, within 12 days, and GW will release I think. Not a doubt in me


 

I also never doubted, thank god I waited too. My 3DSXL is pleased. I haven't even touched my sky3ds


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 1, 2015)

What I will also find funny, while unlikely, is when it becomes harder and harder to find a Gateway or SKY3DS. See what happened to Real Hot Stuff? It could happen to any of these stores....and it will be ironic when the card they bashed all along will be their only hope. This is very unlikely, but still a possibility.

I have both a Gateway and SKY3DS.... Ive bashed Gateway before...and will continue to bash them for n3ds support(which according to my calculation is ZERO). Its pretty good on my 3dsXL. I like it.. I like both cards... Im loyal to a product that WORKS. Gateway koolaid drinkers' blind loyalty is a little too much. I know it comes down to not having the money for a SKY3Ds in some cases....but I know there are some stubborn Sky haters who may regret it one day.

AGAIN. I like both cards... .one is close to my heart on n3ds


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 1, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> What I will also find funny, while unlikely, is when it becomes harder and harder to find a Gateway or SKY3DS. See what happened to Real Hot Stuff? It could happen to any of these stores....and it will be ironic when the card they bashed all along will be their only hope. This is very unlikely, but still a possibility.
> 
> I have both a Gateway and SKY3DS.... Ive bashed Gateway before...and will continue to bash them for n3ds support(which according to my calculation is ZERO). Its pretty good on my 3dsXL. I like it.. I like both cards... Im loyal to a product that WORKS. Gateway koolaid drinkers' blind loyalty is a little too much. I know it comes down to not having the money for a SKY3Ds in some cases....but I know there are some stubborn Sky haters who may regret it one day.
> 
> AGAIN. I like both cards... .one is close to my heart on n3ds


It's far from blind loyalty. Just super saiyan.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 1, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Do you guys think that there will be an option to downgrade N3DS consoles? Cause if not then there will be the need of internet or the android or ios tricks to go into gateway mode.


It may be possible to downgrade, lowest would be 8.1 I believe. Although for all we know it may be possible to go lower, there would probably be drawbacks to this though. Some would be inability to turn on/off WiFi, no super stable 3D, no amibo support, etc. They require features of the newer firmwares.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 1, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> It may be possible to downgrade, lowest would be 8.1 I believe. Although for all we know it may be possible to go lower, there would probably be drawbacks to this though. Some would be inability to turn on/off WiFi, no super stable 3D, no amibo support, etc. They require features of the newer firmwares.


 

I'm sure they are experimenting with trying to get it down to 4.5. Thats going to take a while, seems people are still having problems downgrading from other firmware rev's other than 9.2.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> LOL, I already have the right song for that day
> 
> What I will also find funny, while unlikely, is when it becomes harder and harder to find a Gateway or SKY3DS. See what happened to Real Hot Stuff? It could happen to any of these stores....and it will be ironic when the card they bashed all along will be their only hope. This is very unlikely, but still a possibility.
> 
> ...


 

Blind loyalty.....HAHAHA..


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 1, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Blind loyalty.....HAHAHA..


 Dont worry. A few people who are Gateway fans ended up getting a Sky3ds...(very smart on their part). I bet Sky3ds fans will do the same IF SKy3ds support is released. They will be smart too...but withholding getting a Sky3ds for a dust covered n3ds because of the all mighty Gateway support thats just around the corner is just dumb... but I only say that to those who even with the means to get it refuse to. I understand monies are tight.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 1, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> LOL, I already have the right song for that day
> 
> What I will also find funny, while unlikely, is when it becomes harder and harder to find a Gateway or SKY3DS. See what happened to Real Hot Stuff? It could happen to any of these stores....and it will be ironic when the card they bashed all along will be their only hope. This is very unlikely, but still a possibility.
> 
> ...


Thomas liked your post so basically all you wrote is meaningless


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 1, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Thomas liked your post so basically all you wrote is meaningless



I like Thomas


----------



## davhuit (Feb 1, 2015)

Well, we still don't know anyway, USA/EUR N3DS might be 9.3 and in that case, the answer of having no game to play would be useless xD

But some N3DS have a game in it (either Monster Hunter or Majora's Mask) and I don't really see someone buying a N3DS and not buying any game, that would be really weird to not put 10-15 dollars in a second-hand game when you put 200 dollars in a N3DS xD

And if some people don't want a Sky3DS and prefer to wait, even several months, for a gateway, that's their choice.

I have a gateway and have nothing against the Sky3DS but it actually lack two big features, which seems to interest most users : region-free roms and .cia compatibility (it only run 1:1 games so it don't run the devmenu).


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm officially on this hypetrain now - just bought my GW...
where do i sit?


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 1, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> I'm officially on this hypetrain now - just bought my GW...
> where do i sit?


 

Join me


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 2, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> Join me


 
OH, please. It's not _that empty_.


----------



## ground (Feb 2, 2015)

netovsk said:


> It is, except that you're missing download only titles and once it gets blocked that's it.


Well, atm gatway even lacks .3ds support on the n3ds, so sky is way better ( for now)


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 2, 2015)

ground said:


> Well, atm gatway even lacks .3ds support on the n3ds, so sky is way better ( for now)


 


You know, 'cause it's not released yet. >.> You'll be regretting your purchase once the thing actually releases.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> You know, 'cause it's not released yet. >.> You'll be regretting your purchase once the thing actually releases.


 
Better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it.


----------



## Kugz (Feb 2, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it.


 

^ This


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 2, 2015)

Kugz said:


> ^ This


 
Or, you know, you could save a lot of money, and spend it on rent, a new game, etc.


----------



## ground (Feb 2, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> Or, you know, you could save a lot of money, and spend it on rent, a new game, etc.


A new game? You can pirate lik thousand games with the sky3ds.

Also, i highly doubt that people here are going to regret their sky purchase. They know what they did and were most likely aware of the fact that gateway can do more when released.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 2, 2015)

ground said:


> A new game? You can pirate lik thousand games with the sky3ds.
> 
> Also, i highly doubt that people here are going to regret their sky purchase. They know what they did and were most likely aware of the fact that gateway can do more when released.


Thousands? Naw. hundreds? _Maybe..._ 100s of good ones? Hell no. the 5 good games that came out in America? Yup. You do that. I'm enjoying my Monster Hunter 4, and will very likely be enjoying Majora's Mask ahead of you. I started SSB3DS a month early.


----------



## ground (Feb 2, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> Thousands? Naw. hundreds? _Maybe..._ 100s of good ones? Hell no. the 5 good games that came out in America? Yup. You do that. I'm enjoying my Monster Hunter 4, and will very likely be enjoying Majora's Mask ahead of you. I started SSB3DS a month early.


Lol, i am in no way attacking you . In fact i dont even own a sky3ds but a gateway. But the fact is that skyuser are able to pirate on their 3ds already and gateway not, so i dont see why people are still bitching on people who bought a sky ( and vica versa too ). And dont wory about mm, youll be enjoying it at the same time as the rest of the world


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 2, 2015)

ground said:


> Lol, i am in no way attacking you . In fact i dont even own a sky3ds but a gateway. But the fact is that skyuser are able to pirate on their 3ds already and gateway not, so i dont see why people are still bitching on people who bought a sky ( and vica versa too ). And dont wory about mm, youll be enjoying it at the same time as the rest of the world


Oh don't worry. We have......measures to handle it..... yes......


Anyhow, 12 days to 13 feb guys.

ARE. YOU. HYPED. SUCKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! 

Didn't think that worked. Lol.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 2, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Oh don't worry. We have......measures to handle it..... yes......
> 
> 
> Anyhow, 12 days to 13 feb guys.
> ...


 
If I'm not hyped for Gateway I'll at least be able to be hyped for Majora's Mask.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 2, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Oh don't worry. We have......measures to handle it..... yes......
> 
> 
> Anyhow, 12 days to 13 feb guys.
> ...


I am hyped! I don't even own a 3ds anymore. All my eggs are in the hands of gw now! If not, I'll just run through OoT3D and MM 3D or any of my other cart games on my MMn3DSXL

I just would really like having gw so I can run it via cia on emuNAND and not have to even open the packaging of my MM3D


----------



## satel (Feb 2, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> ARE. YOU. HYPED..


 

yes i'm Hyped to get my black N3DS & Mario cover plates but not for GW,if they gave us a release date for the update then i would be Hyped.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I am hyped! I don't even own a 3ds anymore. All my eggs are in the hands of gw now! If not, I'll just run through OoT3D and MM 3D or any of my other cart games on my MMn3DSXL
> 
> I just would really like having gw so I can run it via cia on emuNAND and not have to even open the packaging of my MM3D


 
Don't worry. If GW fails, you always have sky3ds and qq3ds.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 2, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Don't worry. If GW fails, you always have sky3ds and qq3ds.


 
The only problem is how will we know theyve failed? with this radio silence we dont know shiiiit. Where is the cheapest place to buy a sky or qq if i live in America? normally id go with realhotstuff...(regretting i didnt purchase one a month ago from them )


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 2, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> The only problem is how will we know theyve failed? with this radio silence we dont know shiiiit. Where is the cheapest place to buy a sky or qq if i live in America? normally id go with realhotstuff...(regretting i didnt purchase one a month ago from them )


 
Good point... I guess when GW fails depends on how much faith and patience u have in them. Personally I'm willing to wait until feb20

I'm not sure where to best buy sky3ds in us, i live in canuck country


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 2, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> The only problem is how will we know theyve failed? with this radio silence we dont know shiiiit. Where is the cheapest place to buy a sky or qq if i live in America? normally id go with realhotstuff...(regretting i *didnt purchase one a month ago* from them )


Yeah this is whats hurts me the most, I shouldn't have waited but whatever whats done its done, I'm going to buy a sky too, I don't believe them anymore. I don't think is going to come soon.. at least soon enough for my taste, I don't want to wait till March or even more, therefore I give up.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 2, 2015)

So now im just curious what you guys think i should do. Im getting an american n3ds on release date. should i buy a sky3ds to use with it so i can for sure play games n sheet. n then sell it once gw works or buy a 3ds xl under 9.2 and then have the american n3ds just sitting there for gw to update... blah. i think im gna buy a sky. wifes gna kill me but lol shell deal.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 2, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> So now im just curious what you guys think i should do. Im getting an american n3ds on release date. should i buy a sky3ds to use with it so i can for sure play games n sheet. n then sell it once gw works or buy a 3ds xl under 9.2 and then have the american n3ds just sitting there for gw to update... blah. i think im gna buy a sky. wifes gna kill me but lol shell deal.


 
I'd say just wait, if it's in your region you'll be fine unless you literally have no games at all. And I'm fairly certain Gateway will be out at least before a week after US release.


----------



## kheldar (Feb 2, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> I'd say just wait, if it's in your region you'll be fine unless you literally have no games at all. And I'm fairly certain Gateway will be out at least before a week after US release.


 
Do you know how many people have been certain about the release so far now?


----------



## 2skies (Feb 2, 2015)

I wouldn't mind a GW, but I have like 40ish games and cycling through those would suuuuuuuuck.   I guess one could just use multiple micro SDs.  

*Can you transfer save game files between games played on Sky/QQ and Gateway?  *


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 2, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Oh don't worry. We have......measures to handle it..... yes......
> 
> 
> Anyhow, 12 days to 13 feb guys.
> ...


How do you know that its coming on the 13th?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 2, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> How do you know that its coming on the 13th?


Madao has sources


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Madao has sources


This is gonna be like your predictions from before GW ultra 3.0.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 2, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> This is gonna be like your predictions from before GW ultra 3.0.


The most logical prediction would be March, if it were to be released next week or even by February 13 we would have heard some of these famous quotes: around the corner, before the week or similar props.... but right now we have a big pile of nothing mixed with silence.


----------



## bobtheglob101 (Feb 2, 2015)

Has anyone actually recently emailed them? Although the emails are not exactly accurate, it would be nice to hear from them.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah garyopa hasn't even posted anything about anything for almost 5 days and he normally posts like every other day maybe gw and him are the up to something? Like working on website updates or maybe an n3ds tutorial!!! Lmao I'm so desperate..


----------



## rusty_train (Feb 2, 2015)

blazingwolf said:


> I'm surprised at how little foresight people in this thread have.
> 
> If I was GW, I would not make any releases until N3DS launched in NA. It is without a doubt the biggest part of their market and if they release anything now, they jeopardize locking that region out until their next exploit.
> 
> ...


 

you Americans are so damn up yourselves, you think you are the biggest part, here is a fun fact, more people exist outside America, probs more who will buy the gateway, more likely they were waiting for EU release at they have a huge market over there for them


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 2, 2015)

Gotta say, GW is winning All these lame attempts to bash them in hopes of a "just release the damn thing to quiet the mass" has failed. But you're more than welcome to continue.

Oh and about the ones who are waiting until n3dsxl release, at least we dont have to worry about customs, translating text, getting regionthree to work just for us based games. We werent sweating bullets about a lost of packages, how how to file a claim for damages that happened during shipping, NOTHING.  We just go pick up are new systems at the store, we can file a claim here in the states or bring it back to the store to exchange, NO SWEAT.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 2, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Yeah garyopa hasn't even posted anything about anything for almost 5 days and he normally posts like every other day maybe gw and him are the up to something? Like working on website updates or maybe an n3ds tutorial!!! Lmao I'm so desperate..


I feel your pain bro, I'm as confused as a Pokemon about to get pokeballed  I don't know what to do, I don't want to be negative but I think that we are just about to engage in a longgg journey of pain and waiting, this is going to be like the old times when I was trying to play a game with my 486 pc and i needed to free ram trying not booting windows (ms-dos) while crossing my fingers in order to get the favor of the pc God.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah i don't get why GW can't post any updates on the situation... they updated their website a few days ago, would it have killed them to take 5 min to make a small post about n3ds progress?


----------



## weatMod (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah I never complain but the silence is getting a little ridiculous now I spent 275 on an import thinking support was coming "soon" and that I would be able to sell my 4.4 XL to put the money toward the cc bill when it came in 
But now I had to pay it all and now I don't know what to do 
 Sell the n3ds  XL or the old XL 
I really dont want to take a 75$ loss and have to go through the trouble of trying to unload an out of region console. But I don't want to be stuck with a useless out of region console either


----------



## satel (Feb 2, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Gotta say, GW is winning All these lame attempts to bash them in hopes of a "just release the damn thing to quiet the mass" has failed. But you're more than welcome to continue.
> 
> Oh and about the ones who are waiting until n3dsxl release, at least we dont have to worry about customs, translating text, getting regionthree to work just for us based games. We werent sweating bullets about a lost of packages, how how to file a claim for damages that happened during shipping, NOTHING. We just go pick up are new systems at the store, we can file a claim here in the states or bring it back to the store to exchange, NO SWEAT.


 

Nice Story.


----------



## s-arash (Feb 2, 2015)

you guys have two options:

1- listen to the grill and wait for US/EU n3ds release + couple of weeks
2- riot , buy sky3ds (or clones?!)


----------



## weatMod (Feb 2, 2015)

And this silence is really going to hurt gw's US sales too if US is on exploitable FW that is I have friend with kids who would be interested in buying a GW but with now news of what's going on I can't recommend it and with no update released before the US launch those consoles are as good as updated you know what impatient little bastards kids today are  
They already have new3ds exclusive titles on pre order along with their n3ds system doesn't GW realize what impatient spoiled little bastards American kids today are? Are they fucking stupid or something?
If the update was released before the system then emunand could be set up so they could use their systems when they get them at launch but with no update and shipping time to get a GW too those kids will be playing their new systems with the new games which more than likely contain a system update and even if they don't one will be along shortly for NFC and these kids all have amibos by delaying the update till the new 3ds launch they are going to loose
A lot of sales
To updated consoles 
If they have something best for them to release it before the launch and certainly before the next FW update coming in February


----------



## 2skies (Feb 2, 2015)

Even if Gateway does release before 2/13, I'm still gonna' be salty as heck for the lack of professionalism and communication from them.  

Does anyone know if you can use Sky/QQ saves with Gateway?


----------



## Apache Thunder (Feb 2, 2015)

2skies said:


> Even if Gateway does release before 2/13, I'm still gonna' be salty as heck for the lack of professionalism and communication from them.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can use Sky/QQ saves with Gateway?


 
Don't know about CARD1 games, but if the CARD2 game was saved on a firmware 6.x or higher, then it uses the new encryption and will not work on a rom booted with Gateway as Gateway mode doesn't use the new save encryption yet. Have no idea about CARD1 games, but I would think the encryption issue would be present with those as well.


----------



## ucta (Feb 2, 2015)

Guys any advice please ? Im still thinking what to buy...n3ds and wait for GW(Still no proofs its real thing), or just buy an XL(old one) and dont give a f about n3ds thing? Im lost in decisions ;(


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 2, 2015)

ucta said:


> Guys any advice please ? Im still thinking what to buy...n3ds and wait for GW(Still no proofs its real thing), or just buy an XL(old one) and dont give a f about n3ds thing? Im lost in decisions ;(


Honestly?

If you don't really mind waiting, just buy a N3DS, since 13 Feb all the goodies are out, and best play em on it.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 2, 2015)

ucta said:


> Guys any advice please ? Im still thinking what to buy...n3ds and wait for GW(Still no proofs its real thing), or just buy an XL(old one) and dont give a f about n3ds thing? Im lost in decisions ;(


 
If you think you might want a N3DS preorder it. Worst case scenario is that GW doesn't release their exploit by the end of February and in that case you can simply return the N3DS (usually 30 days from most retailers).

Keep it sealed obviously. You'll know what FW it is on by everyone either cheering or booing on here as soon as retail units start showing up.

If by early March GW has yet to deliver I'd start considering alternative carts or return the N3DS and buy a 3DSXL.

If you can't wait that long, than you have to weigh the factors given your specific situation. How much do you value the ability to play N3DS exclusive games? Do you need/want to play 3DS games ASAP? Etc.


----------



## ucta (Feb 2, 2015)

Kracken said:


> If you think you might want a N3DS preorder it. Worst case scenario is that GW doesn't release their exploit by the end of February and in that case you can simply return the N3DS (usually 30 days from most retailers).
> 
> Keep it sealed obviously. You'll know what FW it is on by everyone either cheering or booing on here as soon as retail units start showing up.
> 
> ...


 
Im still waiting for my Ambassador edition which iv preordered(Russia gets its the last one) so i guess il wait till end of feb and will see. Or just wait and see if sky will be blocked or not...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 2, 2015)

Kracken said:


> If you think you might want a N3DS preorder it. Worst case scenario is that GW doesn't release their exploit by the end of February and in that case you can simply return the N3DS (usually 30 days from most retailers).
> 
> Keep it sealed obviously. You'll know what FW it is on by everyone either cheering or booing on here as soon as retail units start showing up.
> 
> ...


 

Its not happening in Feb, Chinese New Year....


----------



## cearp (Feb 2, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Its not happening in Feb, Chinese New Year....


 
are gw really chinese? i asked a chinese guy and he said no, although sure he could have been wrong


----------



## davhuit (Feb 2, 2015)

For people who only have a N3DS, I would also advice to get a Sky3DS, especially if they don't care about region-free roms or .cia management.

But I suppose most people, like me, also have a classic 3DS so we already have and can use the gateway and so it's not really a problem to wait.


----------



## kheil (Feb 2, 2015)

maybe this is the reason why the gateway delaying the update release because many people using their exploit and features without  gateway


----------



## kheil (Feb 2, 2015)

maybe the delay is that hey wanted to be sure that the update for the new3ds will be usable only for those who owns gateway3ds


----------



## kheil (Feb 2, 2015)

because of the gateway loader in the web many 3ds ver.9.2 user is using the downgrade to install cfw to put cia files in the 3ds to play 3dsroms


----------



## kheil (Feb 2, 2015)

thats what i think? the reason for the delay for the update for new3ds


----------



## congzing (Feb 2, 2015)

kheil said:


> because of the gateway loader in the web many 3ds ver.9.2 user is using the downgrade to install cfw to put cia files in the 3ds to play 3dsroms


The cfw on psp is free and they dont have any money from that


----------



## kheil (Feb 2, 2015)

what im saying is thishttps://gbatemp.net/threads/tutorial-converting-3ds-to-cia-for-dummies.373722/page-44


----------



## ucta (Feb 2, 2015)

kheil said:


> thats what i think? the reason for the delay for the update for new3ds


 
naa dont think so. In that case we would hear from them soon or around the corner. My gut is they are just polishing FW before big release of n3ds and final release of ultra(Not beta)


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 2, 2015)

cearp said:


> so will you comment on whether gw are chinese or not?


This is probably a few guys (from here or the other place) "company" and they produce the card in China. For sure its not a Chinese company behind it if that's the question.


----------



## raibot (Feb 2, 2015)

It makes no sense whatsoever to release the n3ds update on the exact same day as nintendo's official release of the console. Are people just joining up dates in desperation now instead of rationalizing?


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 2, 2015)

raibot said:


> It makes no sense whatsoever to release the n3ds update on the exact same day as nintendo's official release of the console. Are people just joining up dates in desperation now instead of rationalizing?


Thats what I´ve been saying we have to add a week minimum to the n3ds release date and I personally think that its going to be more therefore I believe that its not going to come before March.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 2, 2015)

The official reason is "need more polishing" as they always said they wouldn't rush releases (check the 3.0 news). I suppose they just showed the N3DS on the video because it was easier than do two separates videos (one for the 9.x exploit and one for the N3DS) and probably because they wanted to quickly show they would support it sooner or later, and that it didn't meant it was ready to release.

As said several times before, they have no interest to delay releases as it might make them lose money (each Sky3DS bought is a customer lost, and we can assume someone who buy a Sky3DS won't buy a gateway once the exploit will be released).

And yeah, now that the american/european N3DS will be released soon (D-11), they "MAYBE" wait until the release to check which firmware will be on it before doing a news and "MAYBE" also to check if their exploit will work on it.

But even if this part is "true", it doesn't mean the exploit will be released juste after the official american/european release date, if it still needed some polish before, it'll still need some polishing even after this release date.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 2, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> Thats what I´ve been saying we have to add a week minimum to the n3ds release date and I personally think that its going to be more therefore I believe that its not going to come before March.


I'm guessing late February/early March or at least that's what I hope. Day 1 release seems so unlikely.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 2, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> I'm guessing late February/early March or at least that's what I hope. Day 1 release seems so unlikely.


Yeah that would make sense, but Day 1 release its highly unlikely or before it as some people were saying, worst case scenario would be April or May I think, or even a summer release, but lets hope for a late February march release.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 2, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> Yeah that would make sense, but Day 1 release its highly unlikely or before it as some people were saying, worst case scenario would be April or May I think, or even a summer release, but lets hope for a late February march release.


 
A summer release as the worst case scenario when there are people already testing a BETA?

It should be out THIS WEEK IMO. They should a video in November for crying out loud. There should just be that fact embedded in everyones heads when thinking about how long its taking. November, a few days, it wont be long, then silence. I wouldnt be surprised if they really did get a cease and desist on n3ds support.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 2, 2015)

lets hope Nintendo doesn't do a flipnote studio bullshit and release the fire and brimstone update which killed 95% of flashcarts (on the DSi) with the 3DS

I want flipnote studio 3DS this week but i'll have to use emunand (When I get a gateway)

heres hoping they keep the firmware the same as the newest firmware works with EMUNAND


----------



## Mrbaghead (Feb 2, 2015)

Febuary 27th. Calling it now.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 2, 2015)

Well, I just got my 128GB card in the mail, formatted it, and look what we have here...looks like I have 113 Gigs of space remaining on my SD card.
l


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 2, 2015)

2Hack is one of the guys who created Gateway. Hes behind the conspiracy. There I said it.



guitarheroknight said:


> Evidence of what?


 
Ill say its got something to do with cats... cool whip...and KY Jelly... thats all i got to say


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 2, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Well, I just got my 128GB card in the mail, formatted it, and look what we have here...looks like I have 113 Gigs of space remaining on my SD card.
> l


 
128 is waaaay to much  I have a 32 GB one and I still have 5 gb left


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 2, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> 128 is waaaay to much  I have a 32 GB one and I still have 5 gb left


 
i know its WAY too much.. There is no way to fill an entire 128 card with CIA..but i think getting close to 64 is possible.. so I have myself some wiggle room.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 2, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> i know its WAY too much.. There is no way to fill an entire 128 card with CIA..but i think getting close to 64 is possible.. so I have myself some wiggle room.


Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 2, 2015)

I really need some advice on how to go into Gamestop in the USA with my n3ds white...

I already thought about going in today with my n3ds out and ask for a Bowser Amiibo, and I know they may ask..."Hey, whatcha got there?" and I will just brush them off and say, Where are is Bowser?.. But I want to go in playing a game.. Should I go in with my Sky3ds? that would be too bold huh?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 2, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> i know its WAY too much.. There is no way to fill an entire 128 card with CIA..but i think getting close to 64 is possible.. so I have myself some wiggle room.


If someone releases a proper video player, you could load it up with 3d movies to watch on the go. 


Ralph1611 said:


> I really need some advice on how to go into Gamestop in the USA with my n3ds white...
> 
> I already thought about going in today with my n3ds out and ask for a Bowser Amiibo, and I know they may ask..."Hey, whatcha got there?" and I will just brush them off and say, Where are is Bowser?.. But I want to go in playing a game.. Should I go in with my Sky3ds? that would be too bold huh?


Go in, preorder MM 3D, while looking for your wallet/credit card, extract the contents of your pockets on to the counter. 
If they still didn't notice, just flat out tell them it's the n3ds. Lol


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I really need some advice on how to go into Gamestop in the USA with my n3ds white...
> 
> I already thought about going in today with my n3ds out and ask for a Bowser Amiibo, and I know they may ask..."Hey, whatcha got there?" and I will just brush them off and say, Where are is Bowser?.. But I want to go in playing a game.. Should I go in with my Sky3ds? that would be too bold huh?


 

I don't think there's anything wrong with going into gamestop with a flashcart. If they try anything weird, just call the mall cops


----------



## zergslayer69 (Feb 2, 2015)

Or mall cops will tackle you instead for illegal activites.

Nah. They won't know/care. Probably ask you where to buy one.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I really need some advice on how to go into Gamestop in the USA with my n3ds white...
> 
> I already thought about going in today with my n3ds out and ask for a Bowser Amiibo, and I know they may ask..."Hey, whatcha got there?" and I will just brush them off and say, Where are is Bowser?.. But I want to go in playing a game.. Should I go in with my Sky3ds? that would be too bold huh?


 


What is your goal in doing this? To flaunt it? I don't get it.


----------



## pikanag (Feb 2, 2015)

will gateway3ds for new 3ds be here before feb 13?


----------



## memomo (Feb 2, 2015)

No


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 2, 2015)

pikanag said:


> will gateway3ds for new 3ds be here before feb 13?


Ask gateway, not us lol


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Ask gateway, not us lol


 

Yeah...seriously...


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Well, I just got my 128GB card in the mail, formatted it, and look what we have here...looks like I have 113 Gigs of space remaining on my SD card.
> l


 

Cool 

So that's about 15GB of space taken up, how many games did you have btw?

Wonder which one i'll get when the Gateway exploit comes out, I currently have 21 games;
I'll probably get most of the highly rated/pretty good games so I expect to have about 80 or something by end of year


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 2, 2015)

Miles, im having problems with the card now  That was right after i transferred all the contents from the 32 to the 128. After that I put some CIA files in the SD card and i tried to get into Dev Menu and it would give me an error every time. I deleted the CIA files and it let me go into Dev Menu agian... im mad now.... I think i have 20 games installed


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Miles, im having problems with the card now  That was right after i transferred all the contents from the 32 to the 128. After that I put some CIA files in the SD card and i tried to get into Dev Menu and it would give me an error every time. I deleted the CIA files and it let me go into Dev Menu agian... im mad now.... I think i have 20 games installed


 

Damn, that's weird, I get issues can occur with CIA files as they require installing, I may go for 3ds/3dz roms if I get a 128gb as I should be able to fit enough of my games on


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 2, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Miles, im having problems with the card now  That was right after i transferred all the contents from the 32 to the 128. After that I put some CIA files in the SD card and i tried to get into Dev Menu and it would give me an error every time. I deleted the CIA files and it let me go into Dev Menu agian... im mad now.... I think i have 20 games installed


 

Only 20??  I have like 40 and still have some spare space. Have you tried to test the card to see if its legit?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 2, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Only 20??  I have like 40 and still have some spare space. Have you tried to test the card to see if its legit?


 
I just started installing CIA last week  the quick test passed as real... i think its a real card.. a real shitty card.. .Transcend... I am going to check out a Sandisk


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 2, 2015)

Owh, I thought you filled up your 32 gb one and youre buying a 128 gb since thats to small for you. Try another, I always bought Kingston cards and they have never failed me.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 2, 2015)

My biggest concern at the moment is not about gateway releasing support but for EU 3ds XL to be on lower than 9.2 fw 
This is the only thing that we have to worry about atm


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 2, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> My biggest concern at the moment is not about gateway releasing support but for EU 3ds XL to be on lower than 9.2 fw
> This is the only thing that we have to worry about atm


 

I believe we've made that statement for both the US and EU versions of the N3DSXL, like 20+ pages ago.  Or maybe it was another thread....I dunno but it was already discussed. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 2, 2015)

Yep
11 very slow painful days


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 2, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> My biggest concern at the moment is not about gateway releasing support but for EU 3ds XL to be on lower than 9.2 fw
> This is the only thing that we have to worry about atm



Considering mine is 9.0 from Aus I don't see them releasing any lower than that if it comes out later so i'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 2, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Considering mine is 9.0 from Aus I don't see them releasing any *lower* than that if it comes out later so i'm sure you'll be fine


 
You mean higher!!!   lets hope for the best


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 2, 2015)

pikanag said:


> will gateway3ds for new 3ds be here before feb 13?


Yes. Just try to not wake up.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 2, 2015)

I returned the card for a 64 gb at bestbuy... Ill test it out when i get home from mcdonalds.. I need some chicken nuggets fries and coke.. Coke always tastes better at McDonald's


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I returned the card for a 64 gb at bestbuy... Ill test it out when i get home from mcdonalds.. I need some chicken nuggets fries and coke.. Coke always tastes better at McDonald's


 
r u using it with a GW on a old 3ds?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 2, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> r u using it with a GW on a old 3ds?


Really?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> r u using it with a GW on a old 3ds?


Yeah for cia games


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> r u using it with a GW on a old 3ds?


 

 Are you living in the future?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 2, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Really?





Miles54321 said:


> Are you living in the future?


tbf, Raph1611 does have a sky3DS and a n3DS iirc


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> tbf, Raph1611 does have a sky3DS and a n3DS iirc


But Tommy asked if he was using GW with an old 3DS. I mean what else could he have used it on lol...


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 2, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> *r u using it* with a GW on a old 3ds?





guitarheroknight said:


> But Tommy asked if he was using GW with an old 3DS. I mean what else could he have used it on lol...


He asked if he was using the mSD with the GW on an old 3DS.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> He asked if he was using the mSD with the GW on an old 3DS.



I have sky3ds and an n3ds...

But i also got a gateway to test on my daughters old 3ds xl. She didnt want it anymore since i got her sky and n3ds.. I like both... Just have to wait and see how easy cia may be on n3ds.. If it ever comes.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> He asked if he was using the mSD with the GW on an old 3DS.


 



Ralph1611 said:


> I have sky3ds and an n3ds...
> 
> But i also got a gateway to test on my daughters old 3ds xl. She didnt want it anymore since i got her sky and n3ds.. I like both... Just have to wait and see how easy cia may be on n3ds.. If it ever comes.


 
Do you have the regular N3DS or the XL one?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'll admit that for me the N3DS XL is the way to go, bigger screen, better battery
N3DS is nice with customization plates and fitting in your pocket but I have big pockets on my jeans and don't mind putting my system somewhere else, on top of that I don't want to be spending extra on these plates although they look really nice 

The new monster hunter N3DS XL is the best looking imo, i have metallic blue, almost half wish I'd waited for that but god, feels like Nintendo cheated so many fans with the release of the newer system;
So many people buying 3dsxls for smash bros when 3 months later the perfect/superior model comes out, did not expect double upgrades this generation for nintendo's handhelds


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 2, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Do you have the regular N3DS or the XL one?


I ordered 3 of the white ones.. Me, my wife, and my daughter


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm hopeful that they release at least SOME info on the support the N3DS soon. I want to import the white AUS N3DS because it will only run me $180ish.

Edit: I've been googling around, and can't find much info on face plates. Any links as to where I can view them all?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 2, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I ordered 3 of the white ones.. Me, my wife, and my daughter


 
Is it comfy? How does it feel in the hand compared to the old one? 


Slushie3DS said:


> I'm hopeful that they release at least SOME info on the support the N3DS soon. I want to import the white AUS N3DS because it will only run me $180ish.
> 
> Edit: I've been googling around, and can't find much info on face plates. Any links as to where I can view them all?


 
Why would you import when you can buy it next friday?


----------



## innercy (Feb 2, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> I'm hopeful that they release at least SOME info on the support the N3DS soon. I want to import the white AUS N3DS because it will only run me $180ish.
> 
> Edit: I've been googling around, and can't find much info on face plates. Any links as to where I can view them all?


 
http://nintendo.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_New_Nintendo_3DS_Face_Plates


----------



## idx13 (Feb 2, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> I'm hopeful that they release at least SOME info on the support the N3DS soon. I want to import the white AUS N3DS because it will only run me $180ish.
> 
> Edit: I've been googling around, and can't find much info on face plates. Any links as to where I can view them all?


Googls "nintendo kisekae" and their website in Japan should pop up


----------



## mythus (Feb 2, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> I'm hopeful that they release at least SOME info on the support the N3DS soon. I want to import the white AUS N3DS because it will only run me $180ish.
> 
> Edit: I've been googling around, and can't find much info on face plates. Any links as to where I can view them all?


 


Where can you get the AUS N3DS for $180?  

Faceplates:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aj4bIBaqVqPwdGZfXzZKOGIzMXljbVlTV3VZRXQ5bEE#gid=0


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 2, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Is it comfy? How does it feel in the hand compared to the old one?
> 
> 
> Why would you import when you can buy it next friday?


 
The white standard one isn't available in the U.S.








innercy said:


> http://nintendo.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_New_Nintendo_3DS_Face_Plates


 
Thank you!



idx13 said:


> Googls "nintendo kisekae" and their website in Japan should pop up


 
Thank you!



mythus said:


> Where can you get the AUS N3DS for $180?
> 
> Faceplates: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aj4bIBaqVqPwdGZfXzZKOGIzMXljbVlTV3VZRXQ5bEE#gid=0


 
There is a seller on ebay selling for $220, I believe. That is Aus dollars, and when translated to U.S., it's $170, plus shipping.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 3, 2015)

9.5.0 just released. Wonder what it'll have....

EDIT: Patches NATIVE_FIRM, wonder if they got the rest of the exploits + sky3DS?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> 9.5.0 just released. Wonder what it'll have....
> 
> EDIT: Patches NATIVE_FIRM, wonder if they got the rest of the exploits + sky3DS?


 

Oh no, what shall we do?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh yeah is comfy... At first when i changed to the alpha sapphire plates it was weird but now it feels great.


----------



## satel (Feb 3, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> 9.5.0 just released. Wonder what it'll have....
> 
> EDIT: Patches NATIVE_FIRM, wonder if they got the rest of the exploits + sky3DS?


 

i would like to know if SKY3DS is blocked or not IF 9.5 doesn't block it then it's going to give a nice big boost to it's sales.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

satel said:


> i would like to know if SKY3DS is blocked or not IF 9.5 doesn't block it then it's going to give a nice big boost to it's sales.


 

Asking in the wrong thread.


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Feb 3, 2015)

And now if GW can't patch 9.5.0, all N3DS owners are remarkably fucked, as expected.
If they released their exploit for JPN/AUS/PAL owners even last week-end, at least JPN/AUS/EUR owners would be on 9.4.0.
Thank you so much for fucking it up.


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 3, 2015)

tony_2018, are you a Gateway helper?



TheShadowRunner said:


> And now if GW can't patch 9.5.0, all N3DS owners are remarkably fucked, as expected.
> If they released their exploit for JPN/AUS/PAL owners even last week-end, at least JPN/AUS/EUR owners would be on 9.4.0.
> Thank you so much for fucking it up.


 
>Scalpers selling 9.0 N3DS intensifes.


----------



## bytor (Feb 3, 2015)

I've said it before but I'm surprised that nobody has started doing custom face plates yet. Would allow you to have whatever you want on the things. Could be a good earner for someone.


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 3, 2015)

bytor said:


> I've said it before but I'm surprised that nobody has started doing custom face plates yet. Would allow you to have whatever you want on the things. Could be a good earner for someone.


 
Yeah, and they have some really nice ones, too. I especially enjoy the Pikachu one.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 3, 2015)

bytor said:


> I've said it before but I'm surprised that nobody has started doing custom face plates yet. Would allow you to have whatever you want on the things. Could be a good earner for someone.


 

It's probably harder to do than you'd think considering the Nintendo ones aren't that expensive and fit perfectly. I'm not sure there are a ton of N3DS owners that would pay a premium for custom faceplates. Typically if there is a market and a profit can be achieved someone will do it. Since no one has really tried to to it yet I' guessing no one with the capabilities thinks it is a worthwhile investment.



Slushie3DS said:


> >Scalpers selling 9.0 N3DS intensifes.


 
Doesn't really have anything to do with it. <9.3 N3DS will be scalped once 9.4+ units start shipping to retailers. 9.5 doesn't really have any bearing on that since most reasonable people are convinced that US/EU N3DS launch units will be 9.0-9.2.



TheShadowRunner said:


> And now if GW can't patch 9.5.0, all N3DS owners are remarkably fucked, as expected.
> If they released their exploit for JPN/AUS/PAL owners even last week-end, at least JPN/AUS/EUR owners would be on 9.4.0.
> Thank you so much for fucking it up.


 
GW tend to always get emunand working so who knows. If they can get 9.4 working I wouldn't put it past them to get 9.5 working.


----------



## bache (Feb 3, 2015)

So with multiROM broken in 9.5.0 and requiring an update from Gateway, what do you guys think the likelihood of seeing a 2-in-1 update with multiROM fixed, and N3DS support is?


----------



## ground (Feb 3, 2015)

bache said:


> So with multiROM broken in 9.5.0 and requiring an update from Gateway, what do you guys think the likelihood of seeing a 2-in-1 update with multiROM fixed, and N3DS support is?


that will be when christmas and easter is on the same day


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 3, 2015)

bache said:


> So with multiROM broken in 9.5.0 and requiring an update from Gateway, what do you guys think the likelihood of seeing a 2-in-1 update with multiROM fixed, and N3DS support is?


 
Higher than 50 percent.  But, that depends on when we will see it.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 3, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> Higher than 50 percent. But, that depends on when we will see it.


 

Yeah I REALLY don't see that happening. Fix for 9.5 will come in a few days while N3DS support will come Feb 13...I hope.


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 3, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Yeah I REALLY don't see that happening. Fix for 9.5 will come in a few days while N3DS support will come Feb 13...I hope.


 
Wrong, gateway does not want to release an 3 updates in a row and have to keep doing that.  Its crappy and messy and doesn't speak well of them.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 3, 2015)

bache said:


> So with multiROM broken in 9.5.0 and requiring an update from Gateway, what do you guys think the likelihood of seeing a 2-in-1 update with multiROM fixed, and N3DS support is?


 
Honestly? Pretty good. Am I the only person here who feels like they were waiting for _this update_, to release their N3DS update? I don't know why, but my gut just tells me this.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 3, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> Wrong, gateway does not want to release an 3 updates in a row and have to keep doing that. Its crappy and messy and doesn't speak well of them.


 

But they have done something like that already for the 3.0 beta.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have a feeling that Feb 13th will come, nothing will come out and loads of Gateway owners will flip their lids! 

*48 hours later - N3DS exploit released*

Impatient Gateway user: "Fuck, why'd I sell my Gateway  "


----------



## satel (Feb 3, 2015)

i think it's going to be more like this: *48 hours later - many n3ds owners buy SKY3DS*


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 3, 2015)

satel said:


> i think it's going to be more like this: *48 hours later - many n3ds owners buy SKY3DS*


 
 Lol, pretty much 

Also, when I mentioned selling gateway I forgot to mention picking up a Sky


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 3, 2015)

satel said:


> i think it's going to be more like this: *48 hours later - many n3ds owners buy SKY3DS*


 
48 hours seem a bit too quick. Even releasing support for a new emunand isn't that fast (9.4 took 4 days).


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> 48 hours seem a bit too quick. Even releasing support for a new emunand isn't that fast (9.4 took 4 days).


 

Guess so, although that was a much bigger leap from 9.2 I suppose, unless they went to 9.3 to 9.4, shouldn't have taken that long then


----------



## satel (Feb 3, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> 48 hours seem a bit too quick. Even releasing support for a new emunand isn't that fast (9.4 took 4 days).


 

yeah you're right,i'm going to give them a Week to 10 days.


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 3, 2015)

is there anybody with the Taurus zodiac sign here? This is your time time shine and say something to make us all stop freaking the fuck out.  ps - I don't really believe in the zodiac.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 3, 2015)

satel pretty much knows the score... hes biding his time is all...


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

InB4 gateway updates site 
with new update to fix emunand and still no mention Of N3DS update


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 3, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Ouch, he's only joking
> 
> But yeh, February is the month of info if anything by the end of the month either of these viewpoints will be somewhat valid:
> 
> ...


 
Actually I'm worried that february might be a period of in-activity for GW, because I heard rumors that GW team is chinese (or have chinese members), and chinese new year is in februrary and very important in asia


----------



## satel (Feb 3, 2015)

Xzi said:


> GW will come through with their update at some point. If that's not good enough for you, go buy a Sky3DS. Nobody cares which you choose.


 

some people are


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 3, 2015)

How long are you willing to wait for Gateway before you guys get mad? I thought my friend was the only one THIS patient. Check this out.

I asked him hypothetically if he was stranded in MIAMI and asked me to pick him up from Orlando, how late would I have to be to get him angry. I said 1 hour....2 hours...4. hours... He said he would be cool... I said 8 hours late.. he said still cool.... It wasnt until said 18 hours late that he would be pissed off. Amazing.

What is your threshold of patience? 1 month more? 2 months?4 months? 2016?


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 3, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Actually I'm worried that february might be a period of in-activity for GW, because I heard rumors that GW team is chinese (or have chinese members), and chinese new year is in februrary and very important in asia


 
they're not chinese. not that it matters tho


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 3, 2015)

lemanuel said:


> they're not chinese. not that it matters tho


 
Tony said they werent? Proof... I always thought they were either Chinese or American GBA tempers


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm good to go. Bought myself a $50 3DS and enjoying GW. Gonna buy myself a N3DS next Friday and when the update hits I'll just transfer my saves and gift/sell the classic 3DS. Profit


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> How long are you willing to wait for Gateway before you guys get mad? I thought my friend was the only one THIS patient. Check this out.
> 
> I asked him hypothetically is he was stranded in MIAMI and asked me to pick him up from Orlando, how late would I have to be to get him angry. I said 1 hour....2 hours...4. hours... He said he would be cool... I said 8 hours late.. he said still cool.... It wasnt until said 18 hours late that he would be pissed off. Amazing.
> 
> What is your threshold of patience? 1 month more? 2 months?4 months? 2016?


 
Here are the typical arguments used against ppl complaining about waiting:

* You don't know anything about hacking/software development, so don't complain that it takes a long time.
* Would you like a bricked console? If no, then be patient and wait!
* New3DS isn't even out yet, it's your own fault for buying it and expecting a quick release from GW
* Instead of complaining about the wait, do something else to pass the time

PS personally, i don't really agree with these arguments


----------



## Xzi (Feb 3, 2015)

satel said:


> some people are


I simply find it funny when people complain about things like waiting, especially when there are available alternatives.  This is far from the first time Gateway has gone dark in terms of communication while working.  Do you need hourly personalized e-mails from the Gateway team to verify that for yourself?  Do you not have any concept of object permanence yet?

If the wait is truly that excruciating, buy a Sky3DS.  Same advice I'd give to anybody.


----------



## Malala (Feb 3, 2015)

Xzi said:


> GW will come through with their update at some point. If that's not good enough for you, go buy a Sky3DS. Nobody cares which you choose.


The point is precisely that there is no choice. Gateway doesn't support n3ds, period. I think this simple *fact* is enough to make it "not good enough"  for a lot of people.


----------



## satel (Feb 3, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Tony said they werent? Proof... I always thought they were either Chinese or American GBA tempers


 

americans i think





Xzi said:


> I simply find it funny when people complain about things like waiting, especially when there are available alternatives. This is far from the first time Gateway has gone dark in terms of communication while working. Do you need hourly personalized e-mails from the Gateway team to verify that for yourself? Do you not have any concept of object permanence yet?
> 
> If the wait is truly that excruciating, buy a Sky3DS. Same advice I'd give to anybody.


 
it's unbelievable how you're getting all worked up & making a big deal over the small comment i made here :




satel said:


> i think it's going to be more like this: *48 hours later - many n3ds owners buy SKY3DS*


 
some people seriously need to get a LIFE !!!


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

I wonder if MM will support the n3ds camera control on the old 3ds with a CPP
And what the added extra  N3DS features will be besides the camera control
I didn't really have time to play much of the demo
If the update is not out by the 13th i will be tempted to start it on an old 3DS but I would much rather wait to start it on my new 3DS XL


----------



## Xzi (Feb 3, 2015)

Malala said:


> The point is precisely that there is no choice. Gateway doesn't support n3ds, period. I think this simple *fact* is enough to make it "not good enough" for a lot of people.


There's a choice in how you handle any situation. In this particular case N3DS owners have at least three: buy a Sky3DS, buy a Gateway (preemptively), or buy neither and just wait to see how things pan out. All perfectly valid choices.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 3, 2015)

weatMod said:


> I wonder if MM will support the n3ds camera control on the old 3ds with a CPP
> And what the added extra N3DS features will be besides the camera control
> I didn't really have time to play much of the demo
> If the update is not out by the 13th i will be tempted to start it on an old 3DS but I would much rather wait to start it on my new 3DS XL


 
You should be able to transfer the save over to the n3ds, either by copy&pasting GW's .sav file directly, or maybe using savedatafiler

I'm actually in the same situation as u... I have a 4.5 3ds, with GW working fine on it, but I don't play it much because I want to save all my games for my N3ds. There's only one "first time" for playing games


----------



## Malala (Feb 3, 2015)

Xzi said:


> There's a choice in how you handle any situation. In this particular case N3DS owners have at least three: buy a Sky3DS, buy a Gateway (preemptively), or buy neither and just wait to see how things pan out. All perfectly valid choices.


You'll notice only one of those let you play at release.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 3, 2015)

Malala said:


> You'll notice only one of those let you play at release.


True, but unless you've bought only an N3DS, it doesn't matter.  Most people waiting seem to also have a 3DS/XL.  If you have no console right now, you might as well save yourself some money by picking up a 3DS/XL.  Any firmware it comes with will be compatible with GW or Sky3DS.  There aren't even any N3DS exclusives out yet.


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 3, 2015)

Honestly, I'm betting that Gateway already has a trick up their sleeve for the N3DS. People act like they're just going to magically pull some tricks from their hat the day it is released, when really, it has already been released in other countries, and they could have well been developing already. Look at Smea's blog; he's already been doing that. I feel as if they will wait a week or two after the US+EUR release so that people can get their device first.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 3, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> Honestly, I'm betting that Gateway already has a trick up their sleeve for the N3DS. People act like they're just going to magically pull some tricks from their hat the day it is released, when really, it has already been released in other countries, and they could have well been developing already. Look at Smea's blog; he's already been doing that. I feel as if they will wait a week or two after the US+EUR release so that people can get their device first.


 
Why wait for US support? It makes no DAMN sense.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> Honestly, I'm betting that Gateway already has a trick up their sleeve for the N3DS. People act like they're just going to magically pull some tricks from their hat the day it is released, when really, it has already been released in other countries, and they could have well been developing already. Look at Smea's blog; he's already been doing that. I feel as if they will wait a week or two after the US+EUR release so that people can get their device first.


Yeah get it updated you mean


----------



## Xzi (Feb 3, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Why wait for US support? It makes no DAMN sense.


They aren't.  They're working on N3DS support now.  It's almost a certainty that they have early models of US and EUR N3DS consoles in their hands already, too.  Whether support is released before or after the 13th is irrelevant.  It'll be ready when it's ready, that's how they've always operated.


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 3, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Why wait for US support? It makes no DAMN sense.


 


weatMod said:


> Yeah get it updated you mean


 
I think everyone has a fear of stores unpacking, and updating systems.

I don't care when they do it because I already have a 9.0 FW White Standrard N3DS waiting for me in Australia to purchase on the 20th.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> I think everyone has a fear of stores unpacking, and updating systems.


Not even that (only lamestop would be such dicks, not Walmart,target or worstbuy)
But parents who are potential customers with impatient spoiled children
That is what is going to cost GW sales to updated consoles unless they get the update out SOON and not "soon"
Or maybe they have at least up to 9.4 exploit working already on n3ds and maybe are now testing it with 9.5 to see if it still works


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 3, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Not even that (only lamestop would be such dicks, not Walmart,target or worstbuy)
> But parents who are potential customers with impatient spoiled children
> That is what is going to cost GW sales to updated consoles unless they get the update out SOON and not "soon"
> Or maybe they have at least up to 9.4 exploit working already on n3ds and maybe are now testing it with 9.5 to see if it still works


 
I am buying from a scalper for the simple fact that I know what firmware it is. I always get a bit scared trying to buy things I know I will mod. The only thing I'm afraid of is that since the XL will be the only thing released in the US, that hardware mods will pop up for it before the standard size, which I will have.


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 3, 2015)

** It's confirmed! SKY3DS can support the newest update - V9.5.0-22U/E/J. (02/03/2015)*
LOL Sky3DS can't be patched? Time to consider guys!


----------



## Xzi (Feb 3, 2015)

thaikhoa said:


> ** It's confirmed! SKY3DS can support the newest update - V9.5.0-22U/E/J. (02/03/2015)*
> LOL Sky3DS can't be patched? Time to consider guys!


Sky3DS can be patched.  That doesn't make Nintendo likely to patch it.  In fact, they're extremely unlikely to do anything, as usual.


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 3, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Sky3DS can be patched. That doesn't make Nintendo likely to patch it. In fact, they're extremely unlikely to do anything, as usual.


 

So wait for 9.6 then and keep waiting for the train to come to a happy station


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 3, 2015)

Any exploit can be patched; you shouldn't act like an idiot. Any code can be bypassed; you should have a little faith.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 3, 2015)

thaikhoa said:


> I doubted before but now I gradually believe the fact that Nintendo doesn't want to patch Sky3DS or they can't. Oh my. My Gateway is still brandnew in the box.... sold my Sky3DS because I believe that GW is soon to update for 9.2 but losing hope and regret. What if GW can't update to support EmuNAND for 9.5 and the wait for support 9.5 take months? Hell NO....


New emuNAND releases only take about a week on average.  9.5 has no new features anyway, so unless there are some eShop updates you're missing for certain games, it's no emergency to gain 9.5 support.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

Well I see sky working on 9.5 as a good thing as a GW owner
Maybe now that the new update is out and confirmed still working with sky maybe it will finally light the fire under GW's ass to at least get some info out if not a release date or a beta or something,anything


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 3, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> The devs that said Sky3ds can be blocked said all it takes is one line of code. I wasnt the fool that made the statement.


 

Seems that, that line of code is really hard to code and those said developers need to be employed by Nintendo lol


----------



## Xzi (Feb 3, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> The devs that said Sky3ds can be blocked said all it takes is one line of code. I wasnt the fool that made the statement.


I certainly don't believe that, but it's irrelevant.  Sky3DS and Gateway both have the possibility of being killed by a firmware update.  Do I believe either will be?  No.  And if they are, it won't be for a good long time.  So it simply comes down to whether you want to use all the features of a Gateway, or if you're okay with your flash cart just being a multi-ROM launcher.  Pick one based on whatever criteria you measure a product by, and don't worry about which one other people might choose.


----------



## satel (Feb 3, 2015)

Kracken said:


> No, the reason people sarcastically say it's as if you guys are paid by sky3ds is because of the frequency and vigor with which some people post about how sky3ds>gateway.
> 
> To put it simply many people on here post like shills, it's just they are likely shilling for free.


 

to be honest i did not notice this as most of us are gateway owners & some of us are waiting for the n3ds update but what i have noticed is some gateway fools attack sky3ds or anyone who mension the word for no reason like if they're possessed by evil or something & wishing with every update nintendo releases that sky3ds is blocked. they're not right in their heads simple as that.


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 3, 2015)

The wait could be last forever because GW doesn't want to update step by step, point to point they'd like to update for a whole thing then the new update will come then they're back to update again and again. So that, they're stuck in the loop and there will no update at all.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

i hear more gw hatin here than sky3ds


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 3, 2015)

thaikhoa said:


> Seems that, that line of code is really hard to code and those said developers need to be employed by Nintendo lol


 

He was just talking about theory and assumed he knew how the card works. In theory many things can be done in 1 line of code.

Obviously it probably cannot be patched that easily, otherwise they would have done it already. It's not because Nintendo doesn't care as I've seen it mentioned here so many times (i.e :They fixed the exploit with 9.3/9.4, blocked previous cards before on 3DS and DSi too.) they just don't know how (at the moment, maybe never).


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 3, 2015)

Comparing Gateway to Sky3DS is like comparing apples to oranges. Gateway uses exploits, and Sky3DS uses cart emulation. Once Nintendo decides to update the firmware to check the cart to see if it is genuine, Sky3DS will be as good as gone. I feel as if Nintendo is much more concerned about Gateway, seeing as how it holds many more features, and is more dangerous to them.

Now, back to the topic.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 3, 2015)

thaikhoa said:


> The wait could be last forever because GW doesn't want to update step by step, point to point they'd like to update for a whole thing then the new update will come then they're back to update again and again. So that, they're stuck in the loop and there will no update at all.


That makes zero sense.  They're always coding new updates and then releasing them, so that means they never release updates?


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 3, 2015)

Xzi said:


> That makes zero sense. They're always coding new updates and then releasing them, so that means they never release updates?


 

OK, then just wait, right? I'm waiting too.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 3, 2015)

satel said:


> to be honest i did not notice this as most of us are gateway owners & some of us are waiting for the n3ds update but what i have noticed is some gateway fools attack sky3ds or anyone who mension the word for no reason like if they're possessed by evil or something & wishing with every update nintendo releases that sky3ds is blocked. they're not right in their heads simple as that.



To be frank, I've only been on here a few weeks and I can already recognize certain people who aggressively fight for one side. And I can recognize many more people who relish every opportunity to either put down gateway owners and/or gateway (the company) than the other way around. I'm sure this was more balanced in the past but with sky3ds supporting N3DS for the time being it has skewed decidedly to one side. 

There is a difference between arguing in favor of a product over another, then there are trolling shill-like posts. Sadly there seems to be way more of the latter in regards to pro-sky3ds posts in the last few weeks.

I'm a GW owner for over a year and I hope sky3ds never gets blocked as competition and the availability of an alternative in case GW support falls through for N3DS should be extremely important to all users on here.


----------



## satel (Feb 3, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> Comparing Gateway to Sky3DS is like comparing apples to oranges. Gateway uses exploits, and Sky3DS uses cart emulation. Once Nintendo decides to update the firmware to check the cart to see if it is genuine, Sky3DS will be as good as gone. I feel as if Nintendo is much more concerned about Gateway, seeing as how it holds many more features, and is more dangerous to them.
> 
> Now, back to the topic.


 

oh so nintendo is more bothered by gateway because people can install CIA?   come one man what is more dangerous than a card that works on all firmwares inc very latest 9.5 & even worse it's plug & play aka noob friendly unlike gateway "help i think my console is bricked"


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 3, 2015)

Kracken said:


> To be frank, I've only been on here a few weeks and I can already recognize certain people who aggressively fight for one side. And I can recognize many more people who relish every opportunity to either put down gateway owners and/or gateway (the company) than the other way around. I'm sure this was more balance in the past but with sky3ds supporting N3DS for the time being it has skewed decidedly to one side.
> 
> There is a different between arguing in favor of a product over another, then there are trolling shill-like posts. Sadly there seems to be way more of the latter in regards to pro-sky3ds posts in the last few weeks.
> 
> I'm a GW owner for over a year and I hope sky3ds never gets blocked as competition and the availability of an alternative in case GW support falls through for N3DS should be extremely important to all users on here.


 
Every homebrew community is like this, especially ours. There is the anti-piracy people vs. the piracy people, then even deeper is the cart users vs. the cart users. It's terrible, and you will see lots of bickering.


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 3, 2015)

satel said:


> oh so nintendo is more bothered by gateway because people can install CIA?  come one man what is more dangerous than a card that works on all firmwares inc very latest 9.5 & even worse it's plug & play aka noob friendly unlike gateway "help i think my console is bricked"


 
I'm unsure if you're thinking about all the kids that COULD potentially brick the system, and make the 3DS look like garbage.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 3, 2015)

Kracken said:


> To be frank, I've only been on here a few weeks and I can already recognize certain people who aggressively fight for one side. And I can recognize many more people who relish every opportunity to either put down gateway owners and/or gateway (the company) than the other way around. I'm sure this was more balanced in the past but with sky3ds supporting N3DS for the time being it has skewed decidedly to one side.
> 
> There is a difference between arguing in favor of a product over another, then there are trolling shill-like posts. Sadly there seems to be way more of the latter in regards to pro-sky3ds posts in the last few weeks.
> 
> I'm a GW owner for over a year and I hope sky3ds never gets blocked as competition and the availability of an alternative in case GW support falls through for N3DS should be extremely important to all users on here.


Well done dude, its refreshing to read a post around here that makes sense and its unbiased


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 3, 2015)

Kracken said:


> I'm a GW owner for over a year and I hope sky3ds never gets blocked as competition and the availability of an alternative in case GW support falls through for N3DS should be extremely important to all users on here.


 
I honestly only want it to be blocked so people will stop thinking it's some magical invincible cart which is impossible to be blocked. It's not, and anyone who says otherwise obviously hasn't seen the giant pile of DS flash carts which no longer work on the latest firmware. 0 difference between blocking a sky3DS and blocking a DS flash cart.


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 3, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> I honestly only want it to be blocked so people will stop thinking it's some magical invincible cart which is impossible to be blocked. It's not, and anyone who says otherwise obviously hasn't seen the giant pile of DS flash carts which no longer work on the latest firmware. 0 difference between blocking a sky3DS and blocking a DS flash cart.


 
Exactly the reason why Gateway is still around. It was cut from a different clothe.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> I honestly only want it to be blocked so people will stop thinking it's some magical invincible cart which is impossible to be blocked. It's not, and anyone who says otherwise obviously hasn't seen the giant pile of DS flash carts which no longer work on the latest firmware. 0 difference between blocking a sky3DS and blocking a DS flash cart.


I don't know all those ds mode cards that got blocked ran home brew and multirom
They were not 1:1 clone cards


----------



## kheldar (Feb 3, 2015)

Kracken said:


> To be frank, I've only been on here a few weeks and I can already recognize certain people who aggressively fight for one side. And I can recognize many more people who relish every opportunity to either put down gateway owners and/or gateway (the company) than the other way around. I'm sure this was more balanced in the past but with sky3ds supporting N3DS for the time being it has skewed decidedly to one side.
> 
> There is a difference between arguing in favor of a product over another, then there are trolling shill-like posts. Sadly there seems to be way more of the latter in regards to pro-sky3ds posts in the last few weeks.
> 
> I'm a GW owner for over a year and I hope sky3ds never gets blocked as competition and the availability of an alternative in case GW support falls through for N3DS should be extremely important to all users on here.


 
Finally someone with some sense. I totally agree with your point man. I own a N3DS with a GW card and have been waiting for the update for almost 5 months now meanwhile following this forum. I've seen all kinds of people here but people who are actually neutral and want best for the scene are very few. Whenever you comment something about GW or Sky3ds someone rises to defend their pride. They are fixated on that and when you call them fanboys/girls they get offended. I do hope SKY3DS never gets blocked as well and GW releases their update soon so we all can enjoy it in a competitive environment. That's best for us end users.


----------



## s-arash (Feb 3, 2015)

10 days until majora mask release date and i want to play this f*cking game on my new 3ds xl , not my old aqua blue 3ds


----------



## congzing (Feb 3, 2015)

s-arash said:


> 10 days until majora mask release date and i want to play this f*cking game on my new 3ds xl , not my old aqua blue 3ds


 
I want too, my f***king N3DS XL still on the box


----------



## s-arash (Feb 3, 2015)

oh wait , 9.5.0 is out and sky3ds is still not patched


----------



## Mrbaghead (Feb 3, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Finally someone with some sense. I totally agree with your point man. I own a N3DS with a GW card and have been waiting for the update for almost 5 months now meanwhile following this forum. I've seen all kinds of people here but people who are actually neutral and want best for the scene are very few. Whenever you comment something about GW or Sky3ds someone rises to defend their pride. They are fixated on that and when you call them fanboys/girls they get offended. I do hope SKY3DS never gets blocked as well and GW releases their update soon so we all can enjoy it in a competitive environment. That's best for us end users.


I agree so much wiTh tHis. i've nOticed that there aren't MAny userS like this, only seveRAL. Plus I don't Have the audacity to call them out. They are just very aggressive about sky3DS being the better option.


----------



## kheldar (Feb 3, 2015)

Mrbaghead said:


> I agree so much wiTh tHis. i've nOticed that there aren't MAny userS like this, only seveRAL. Plus I don't Have the audacity to call them out. They are just very aggressive about sky3DS being the better option.


 
Or the other way around


----------



## 2skies (Feb 3, 2015)

On another note, R4i still works with 9.5.0. Don't you love it when companies communicate in a timely and a professional manner?


----------



## s-arash (Feb 3, 2015)

2skies said:


> On another note, R4i still works with 9.5.0. Don't you love it when companies communicate in a timely and a professional manner?


 
nvm , its their ds flashcard product , not the stupid gateway clone one


----------



## Multiboy2k (Feb 3, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Are there any news or leaks at all on how soon its going to come?
> 
> I am surprise not much people are talking about it after the release of their 3.0 update in which N3DS is not yet supported.
> 
> I guess not much people has an N3ds yet.


*Soon.*


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 3, 2015)

Well , at this point , I'd love to say : GW sucks!

Yesterday SONYUSA said SKY will be blocked by the 9.5 update.

And I must say : SONYUSA is one of GW's member for sure.


----------



## lolboy (Feb 3, 2015)

Gateway is going to focus om emunand 9.4, so the N3DS support is going to be pushed back even more!


----------



## VerseHell (Feb 3, 2015)

Well, at least we'll have some news about the N3DS support... I hope.


----------



## Kugz (Feb 3, 2015)

Darn.

If only Gatewait had released the N3DS exploit before 9.5 Emunand got patched.

Ah well, more customers going to SKY now


----------



## cearp (Feb 3, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Darn.
> 
> If only Gatewait had released the N3DS exploit before 9.5 Emunand got patched.
> 
> Ah well, more customers going to SKY now


 
what do you mean?
gw has been blocked since 9.3, there is no difference


----------



## ucta (Feb 3, 2015)

We just need to spam GWs email with same thing...Where is news update. I dont need any certain date about n3ds release, but we just need to hear smth from them about it,would it be weeks or months i dont care actualy. Silence is just the worst thing can happen -_- which showing no respect for customers and fans


----------



## cearp (Feb 3, 2015)

ucta said:


> We just need to spam GWs email with same thing...Where is news update. I dont need any certain date about n3ds release, but we just need to hear smth from them about it. Silence is just the worst thing can happen -_-


 
it might sound weird, but i don't think spamming them will make it come any faster


----------



## ucta (Feb 3, 2015)

cearp said:


> it might sound weird, but i don't think spamming them will make it come any faster


 
You didnot get a point. I just want to hear news, like okey guys we are stuck with that or this but we are trying to figure it out. As we didnot heard any status update about n3ds for months


----------



## Kracken (Feb 3, 2015)

ucta said:


> You didnot get a point. I just want to hear news, like okey guys we are stuck with that or this but we are trying to figure it out. As we didnot heard any status update about n3ds for months


 

GW actually was giving email responses up until relatively recently. I received an email not long ago from them explicitly stating that they would support 8.1J N3DS's for example. People are upset because it went from soon, soon to nothing. They just went dark recently.


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Feb 3, 2015)

Well, maybe we'll atleast get a sign of life and eventually some info on N3DS when they release a fix for 9.5 EmuNAND.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Feb 3, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Finally someone with some sense. I totally agree with your point man. I own a N3DS with a GW card and have been waiting for the update for almost 5 months now meanwhile following this forum. I've seen all kinds of people here but people who are actually neutral and want best for the scene are very few. Whenever you comment something about GW or Sky3ds someone rises to defend their pride. They are fixated on that and when you call them fanboys/girls they get offended. I do hope SKY3DS never gets blocked as well and GW releases their update soon so we all can enjoy it in a competitive environment. That's best for us end users.


 

5 months you say? The n3DS wasn't even out 5 months ago...
The FIRST announcement we got from GW being able to work in a new 3DS was November, 14th 2014.
So it's been what, 2,5 months. No overreacting please.

I agree that their "soon" was not honest in the slightest, but their last update was 10 days ago, that's nothing...


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 3, 2015)

I'd imagine we will get news soon because of the new 9.5 patch. They will add emunand support for it and they will probably give us details on what's happening. My recommendation: sit back and relax. I have been playing Final Fantasy XIV and VII while I wait.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

Some people make the most bizarre accusations to blast GW. Unbelievable. Safe yourself the grief while you can, go start your own team and compete against GW.  Show them how its done.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 3, 2015)

Has there been any email replies since a week ago?

It somehow feels like they've gone in dark.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> Every homebrew community is like this, especially ours. There is the anti-piracy people vs. the piracy people, then even deeper is the cart users vs. the cart users. It's terrible, and you will see lots of bickering.


 

Its not bickering, its people voicing there opinion in a matter not needed. All that is need is to state facts but even that gets out of hand.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope all go to sky3ds, leave gw.  Less whining around here. Ridiculous off topic going on everywhere.


----------



## s-arash (Feb 3, 2015)

tons of great news for new 3ds users
the delay , the exploit breaks mii games , and now no 9.5.0 emunand


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 3, 2015)

s-arash said:


> tons of great news for new 3ds users
> the delay , the exploit breaks mii games , and now no 9.5.0 emunand


 
The exploit breaks Mii games? Thats a new one. From what magical hat did you pull that off . Any emunand should do the trick. Theres a thing called firmware spoofing you know


----------



## satel (Feb 3, 2015)

> We also want to inform our users about some news regarding emunand support for the New 3DS:
> We will not be able to support emunand 9.5 or higher for a while on the New 3DS. This is only an issue for the New 3DS, the old 3DS and 2DS will never have this issue. This is not a definitive barrier, but we feel it necessary to inform our users that while we are still working on releasing our New 3ds support, we will not be able to provide support yet for 9.5 emunand or higher for New 3DS on release.


 
very bad news for N3DS owners which also means SKY3DS is currently the best option for N3DS but what i found funny is how some fools kept saying SKY3DS will soon become useless & now look which card is useless ? Gateway without 9.5 Emunand support is useless or SKY3DS which supports sys fw 9.5 is useless ?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 3, 2015)

satel said:


> very bad news for N3DS owners which also means SKY3DS is currently the best option for N3DS but what i found funny is how some fools kept saying SKY3DS will soon become useless & now look which card is useless ? Gateway without 9.5 Emunand support is useless or SKY3DS which supports sys fw 9.5 is useless ?


 

Why again would you need the latest emunand?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 3, 2015)

satel said:


> very bad news for N3DS owners which also means SKY3DS is currently the best option for N3DS but what i found funny is how some fools kept saying SKY3DS will soon become useless & now look which card is useless ? Gateway without 9.5 Emunand support is useless or SKY3DS which supports sys fw 9.5 is useless ?


Guys, I'm gonna cry :'(  I actually woke up just as I got the update to my phone lol. It's 7:30 now and I don't know why I'm even awake right now.

At least we know why gw has taken so long


----------



## Timburpton (Feb 3, 2015)

What... why no emunand support. this so rubbish.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Why again would you need the latest emunand?


some new encryption shows up 
eshop?


----------



## VerseHell (Feb 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Why again would you need the latest emunand?




To do a system transfer ?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 3, 2015)

well, they did post some news, *not good news*
it's starting to feel less and less likely that it will be worth an N3DS
good thing I didn't pre-order one from japan


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2015)

satel said:


> very bad news for N3DS owners which also means SKY3DS is currently the best option for N3DS but what i found funny is how some fools kept saying SKY3DS will soon become useless & now look which card is useless ? Gateway without 9.5 Emunand support is useless or SKY3DS which supports sys fw 9.5 is useless ?


 

Sooner or later SKY3DS will be blocked by latest FW.. Stop the pointless arguing please


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 3, 2015)

json said:


> Sooner or later SKY3DS will be blocked by latest FW.. Stop the pointless arguing please


while it is true, the australian and japanese kids who want to play ORAS will still go for it


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 3, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> some new encryption shows up


 
I saw that but thas just plain stupid to worry about, you can transfer all your game saves with savedatafiler on the new emuNAND and all the updates can be downloaded online in .cia format without ever needing to touch eshop, all the games can be spoofed if they need it. Theres nothing to worry


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> At least we know why gw has taken so long


What? This doesn't explain why GW have taken so long at all.
Prior to 9.5, there was no barrier as 9.5 didn't exist to even be a barrier. This was not even an obstacle prior to yesterday.

If you're going to defend Gateway, at least use your brain.



tony_2018 said:


> Some people make the most bizarre accusations to blast GW. Unbelievable. Safe yourself the grief while you can, go start your own team and compete against GW. Show them how its done.


You're like the Thomas12345 of Gateway.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 3, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> What? This doesn't explain why GW have taken so long at all.
> Prior to 9.5, there was no barrier as 9.5 didn't exist to even be a barrier. This was not even an obstacle prior to yesterday.
> 
> If you're going to defend Gateway, at least use your brain.


 
Pretty much. This update forced their hand as they likely would not have put out any news until they were ready to release the N3DS support if 9.5 never came out.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I saw that but thas just plain stupid to worry about, you can transfer all your game saves with savedatafiler on the new emuNAND and all the updates can be downloaded online in .cia format without ever needing to touch eshop, all the games can be spoofed if they need it. Theres nothing to worry


hmm? you can spoof card2? didn't know that


----------



## DevilHands (Feb 3, 2015)

There's something I am worried about with the new update. Why did they say that 9.5 emunand and higher won't be supported "yet" when N3DS gateway firmware isn't even out yet??

I mean when they said "its not a definitive barrier", I understand that it will be eventually supported but the real question is HOW LONG after N3DS Gateway release?
It seems like they have hit a barrier and felt compelled to tell their consumers.

Funny how people are saying that the next firmware will block Sky3ds when it looks like Gateway is the one in trouble.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 3, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> hmm? you can spoof card2? didn't know that


I think Bravely Default was spoofed and that a card2 game if im not wrong.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 3, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> There's something I am worried about with the new update. Why did they say that 9.5 and higher won't be supported "yet" when N3DS gateway firmware isn't even out yet??
> 
> I mean when they said "its not a definitive barrier", I understand that it will be eventually supported but the real question is HOW LONG after N3DS Gateway release?
> It seems like they have hit a barrier and felt compelled to tell their consumers.
> ...


 
From what others are saying when GW releases N3DS support only 9.2 and lower emunand will be supported, or less than 9.4 (some confusing posts about this). It will have emunand, but not 9.5 or higher. So all that is lost is eshop and in the future (if GW cannot figure it out by then) games that require 9.5+.


----------



## DevilHands (Feb 3, 2015)

Yep, thats what I meant. Emunand...

I havent used my N3DS yet but are there cases when games wont run because it needs a higher firmware?


----------



## satel (Feb 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Why again would you need the latest emunand?


 

i tell you why,because without emunand support you won't be able to run future games or have latest features from nintendo's firmwares,say if nintendo releases a new feature or enhancement/fix for the face tracking 3d or micro sd compatibility or new camera feature or anything else how are we going to get anything like this on our systems if we are stuck with 9.0 firmware ?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 3, 2015)

Only thing i'm currently worried about is Emunand and N3DS functionality, im guessing it still worth getting Gateway for N3DS


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 3, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Yep, thats what I meant. Emunand...
> 
> I havent used my N3DS yet but are there cases when games wont run because it needs a higher firmware?


I fear something like the 6.X encryption will happen again, and N3DS owners will be screwed if there is no emuNAND


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 3, 2015)

satel said:


> i tell you why,because without emunand support you won't be able to run future games or have latest features from nintendo's firmwares,say if nintendo releases a new feature or enhancement/fix for the face tracking 3d or micro sd compatibility or new camera feature or anything else how are we going to get anything like this on our systems if we are stuck with 9.0 firmware ?


 

That's fine as N3DS already has no issues with the facetracking for now, I can't think of a reason to have 9.5 Emunand other than being able to get updates for the latest games

You can still run online right as you can update your CIA manually and play any game that supports 9.4 emunand?


----------



## gametaku (Feb 3, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> There's something I am worried about with the new update. Why did they say that 9.5 and higher won't be supported "yet" when N3DS gateway firmware isn't even out yet??
> 
> I mean when they said "its not a definitive barrier", I understand that it will be eventually supported but the real question is HOW LONG after N3DS Gateway release?
> It seems like they have hit a barrier and felt compelled to tell their consumers.
> ...


 
What they are saying is..... They will be releasing the N3DS gateway firmware but it will not have emunand 9.5 support. For eg you will be able to use gateway on your 9.2 N3DS but without emunand support.

Gateway N3DS gateway firmware used to be able to emunand till 9.4 but since Nintendo has updated their official firmware to 9.5... we will not be able to emunand to 9.4 anymore.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 3, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> That's fine as N3DS already has no issues with the facetracking for now, I can't think of a reason to have 9.5 Emunand other than being able to get updates for the latest games
> 
> You can still run online right as you can update your CIA manually and play any game that supports 9.4 emunand?


yes, you can download updates as .CIA


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 3, 2015)

satel said:


> i tell you why,because without emunand support you won't be able to run future games or have latest features from nintendo's firmwares,say if nintendo releases a new feature or enhancement/fix for the face tracking 3d or micro sd compatibility or new camera feature or anything else how are we going to get anything like this on our systems if we are stuck with 9.0 firmware ?


 

Theres a thing called firmware spoofing for "future games", you can also download eshop titles including eshop updates in .cia format so you should be good to go for a very long time.


----------



## DevilHands (Feb 3, 2015)

gametaku said:


> What they are saying is..... They will be releasing the N3DS gateway firmware but it will not have emunand 9.5 support. For eg you will be able to use gateway on your 9.2 N3DS but without emunand support.
> 
> Gateway N3DS gateway firmware used to be able to emunand till 9.4 but since Nintendo has updated their official firmware to 9.5... we will not be able to emunand to 9.4 anymore.


 
Yep, thats what I meant. I already edited and added emunand. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 3, 2015)

gametaku said:


> What they are saying is..... They will be releasing the N3DS gateway firmware but it will not have emunand 9.5 support. For eg you will be able to use gateway on your 9.2 N3DS but without emunand support.
> 
> Gateway N3DS gateway firmware used to be able to emunand till 9.4 but since Nintendo has updated their official firmware to 9.5... we will not be able to emunand to 9.4 anymore.


 

Isn't there some sort of game update that requires 9.4 that you could use to get to that emunand though,

I'm sure there must be a way to get to 9.4 without skipping over to 9.5 like with sysnand or am I wrong?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 3, 2015)

Say nintendo releases 10.0 and 10.0 has a new encryption system for newer games, and Majora's mask comes with the new encryption implemented in it.
3DS, 2DS and 3DS XL users will be happy, but not on New 3DS, since it can only support emuNAND up to 9.5, so it can't go to emuNAND 10.0 with the new encryption, and you can't play Majora's mask.

Of course this is theoretical, but it is an example. Also no eShop, no new features etc etc


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 3, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Say nintendo releases 10.0 and 10.0 has a new encryption system for newer games, and Majora's mask comes with the new encryption implemented in it.
> 3DS, 2DS and 3DS XL users will be happy, but not on New 3DS, since it can only support emuNAND up to 9.5, so it can't go to emuNAND 10.0 with the new encryption, and you can't play Majora's mask.
> 
> Of course this is theoretical, but it is an example. Also no eShop, no new features etc etc


 

Damn that is bad, Gateway probably won't have a fix for that for months to come possibly


----------



## aofelix (Feb 3, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> That's fine as N3DS already has no issues with the facetracking for now, I can't think of a reason to have 9.5 Emunand other than being able to get updates for the latest games
> 
> You can still run online right as you can update your CIA manually and play any game that supports 9.4 emunand?


 


How are you planning to get 9.4 emunand on a N3DS when only 9.5 is now available?


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> yes, you can download updates as .CIA


I thought it wasn't so easy don't you have to find you per console key and do a bunch of crazy shit ?
I thought it wasn't as simple as downloading and installing the CIA for the FW version you want to update your emunand to


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 3, 2015)

aofelix said:


> How are you planning to get 9.4 emunand on a N3DS when only 9.5 is now available?


 

Yeh, I was hoping there would be some way but damn I dunno, so it's confirmed impossible to get 9.4 emunand on N3DS atm?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 3, 2015)

aofelix said:


> How are you planning to get 9.4 emunand on a N3DS when only 9.5 is now available?


 
Game card update? Its confirmed that Majoras Mask needs a firmware higher than 9.0. So it could have anything between 9.0 - 9.4


----------



## Kracken (Feb 3, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Yeh, I was hoping there would be some way but damn I dunno, so it's confirmed impossible to get 9.4 emunand on N3DS atm?


 
I think the latest would be 9.2 since it would have to create the emunand from the sysnand if what I am hearing is correct. Or a gamecard update I guess as said above.

There is a method to install FW from cia so maybe 8.1J N3DS can update to 9.2 and then go to 9.2 emunand?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 3, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> What? This doesn't explain why GW have taken so long at all.
> Prior to 9.5, there was no barrier as 9.5 didn't exist to even be a barrier. This was not even an obstacle prior to yesterday.
> 
> If you're going to defend Gateway, at least use your brain.
> ...


You don't even know what the 'barrier' they encountered is lol. You're just name calling and spewing your negative attitude.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Theres a thing called firmware spoofing for "future games", you can also download eshop titles including eshop updates in .cia format so you should be good to go for a very long time.


On the downside no amibo NFC support when the new update hit in February I could care less about myself though
And spoofing won't work it games require a newer FW and the game is compiled with a new sdk that has eye alps to features 9.x don't have and they probably already have a new sdk for n3ds because of NFC support
Probably will add more than NFC support in the new sdk 
Plus we don't even know if either card can support n3ds exclusive yet


----------



## masterzero (Feb 3, 2015)

weatMod said:


> I thought it wasn't so easy don't you have to find you per console key and do a bunch of crazy shit ?
> I thought it wasn't as simple as downloading and installing the CIA for the FW version you want to update your emunand to


 
It wasn't so easy until govannify or however is called released the custom firmware alongside the devmenu. Then gateway themselves enabled ( dirty move imo even if I'm using gateway) devmenu usage on their  launcher so all became really easy. Devmenu is a developer tool and such can ignore trivialities such as console key and shet. That's why I'm saying against any sky3ds fan that as long as sky3ds can't use devmenu it's a shit product for me , it enables ALL on the 3ds , patches, dlcs , cia games , etc , not needing to enter eshop anymore ( thus no need of having latest version) , in fact if you use devmenu entering eshop is bad because it might delete your "illegally" installed stuff. Basically it's like having full root access ^^


----------



## DevilHands (Feb 3, 2015)

On another note, Could this be the reason why Gateway didn't release Gateway N3DS yet???

Maybe they expect this to happen, and in order to avoid consumers from updating to a  firmware like 9.5 emunand with their N3DS thus generating mad consumers... they can now tell their consumers not to update to 9.5 emunand during Gateway N3DS release.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 3, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> On another note, Could this be the reason why Gateway didn't release Gateway N3DS yet???
> 
> Maybe they expect this to happen, and in order to avoid consumers from updating to a firmware like 9.5 emunand with their N3DS thus generating mad consumers... they can now tell their consumers not to update to 9.5 emunand during Gateway N3DS release.


 

That is atleast a very good mention before the release of the N3DS, i'm just happy we got some news from them, I was beginning to think they were dead lol


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

masterzero said:


> It wasn't so easy until govannify or however is called released the custom firmware alongside the devmenu. Then gateway themselves enabled ( dirty move imo even if I'm using gateway) devmenu usage on their  launcher so all became really easy. Devmenu is a developer tool and such can ignore trivialities such as console key and shet. That's why I'm saying against any sky3ds fan that as long as sky3ds can't use devmenu it's a shit product for me , it enables ALL on the 3ds , patches, dlcs , cia games , etc , not needing to enter eshop anymore ( thus no need of having latest version) , in fact if you use devmenu entering eshop is bad because it might delete your "illegally" installed stuff. Basically it's like having full root access ^^


I know about dev men I am not talking game updates installed CIA I am talking about system updates installed as CIA to update emunand , like to 9.4 
I was under the impression it was not easy and you had to get some console specific key and compile it into the CIA yourself


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 3, 2015)

weatMod said:


> On the downside no amibo NFC support when the new update hit in February I could care less about myself though
> *And spoofing won't work it games require a newer FW* and the game is compiled with a new sdk that has eye alps to features 9.x don't have and they probably already have a new sdk for n3ds because of NFC support
> Probably will add more than NFC support in the new sdk
> Plus we don't even know if either card can support n3ds exclusive yet


 
Spoofing does just exactly that, it spoofs the game so you can play newer games on an older firmware.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Spoofing does just exactly that, it spoofs the game so you can play newer games on an older firmware.


 
It the game requires the SPK of newer FW what does spoofing do?


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Spoofing does just exactly that, it spoofs the game so you can play newer games on an older firmware.


Yeah we can spoof games to a certain extent but if the game requires a newer FW that has syscalls that the older FW you are running on doesn't have its not going to work it just spoofs the version number if nintendo releases games compiled with a newer sdk then spoofing is not going to help us
And since this is a new system and since they are going to be adding new software FW version to support the new hardware like NFC you can be certain that Nintendo has a new sdk or one is in the works


----------



## MidLevelCrisis (Feb 3, 2015)

How about we make these waits more amusing, as soon as a flash card group announces something you plan waiting for you start growing a beard (if you can) and then when the anouncement is fulfilled we post pictures of the result trying to look as weathered and sas as possible.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 3, 2015)

MidLevelCrisis said:


> How about we make these waits more amusing, as soon as a flash card group announces something you plan waiting for you start growing a beard (if you can) and then when the anouncement is fulfilled we post pictures of the result trying to look as weathered and sas as possible.


I hear the update is gonna be released with the birth of SonyUSA's newborn


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 3, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Yeah we can spoof games to a certain extent but if the game requires a newer FW that has syscalls that the older FW you are running on doesn't have its. It going to work it just spoofs the version number if. Intendo releases games compiled with a newer sdk then spoofing is not going to help us


Yeah, that most likely will happen. I'd suggest on buying a regular 3DS while they're going cheap. I bought mine for a silly amount and it was in almost mint condition. Basically you can play all the games to date on the N3DS and the newer ones on the regular 3ds. Still a better option than buying a Sky3DS.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 3, 2015)

At this point I'm not sure if I should upkeep my New 3DS preorder ...


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Yeah, that most likely will happen. I'd suggest on buying a regular 3DS while they're going cheap. I bought mine for a silly amount and it was in almost mint condition. Basically you can play all the games to date on the N3DS and the newer ones on the regular 3ds. Still a better option than buying a Sky3DS.


Yeah I kept my old XL so I still have it and my old 3ds Ambassador too


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You don't even know what the 'barrier' they encountered is lol. You're just name calling and spewing your negative attitude.


Do I need to know what the barrier is to infer that this problem clearly didn't exist prior to 9.5?

You suggested that a problem that didn't exist prior to yesterday is somehow an explanation as to why Gateway has taken so long. That is seriously flawed logic.

You might think I'm spewing negative attitude, but you should seriously look at what you wrote and think about whether it makes any sense at all.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Do I need to know what the barrier is to infer that this problem clearly didn't exist prior to 9.5?
> You suggested that a problem that didn't exist prior to yesterday is somehow an explanation as to why Gateway has taken so long. That kind of logic is just...not normal. Not normal, at least, for a human that I'm assuming has a normally formed and functioning brain.


GW were just being smart they did not want to reveal their hand 1st they waited to see if Nintendo could block them 1st  without them releasing their update.
they were just trying to delay the inevitable 
I bet they were waiting for the next update to see if it would be blocked maybe they were waiting for the announced NFC update to come out before releasing the n3ds support hoping it wouldn't be blocked and this update was a surprise to them
It makes perfect sense for them not to release and get blocked before Nintendo added all the support for all the nEw hardware features of the n 3ds first
Well played GW just too bad Nintendo was able to block them still even without seeing their hand (the new update)


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 3, 2015)

You guys just have to wait about 2 weeks more.
The N3DS will be out, N3DS games will be out too. And when GW team will release something, we will have the final word of all the story. 
Just wait.
From what I've seen, they are just saying that they'll not release Emunand with the release of the N3DS support, it doesn't mean they'll not support it in the future. Because they have to work on it, that's all! 
This thread is epic.
xD I like read stuff here.


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Feb 3, 2015)

Well, atleast some info.  Nintendo blocking EmuNAND 9.5+ on the New 3DS for the time being is bad news, but we'll see whether or not Gateway will figure out a way around it sooner or later. As of now, EmuNAND 9.2 on my New 3DS would make me happy enough lol


----------



## ucta (Feb 3, 2015)

Guys need help from you ;( I never had a 3ds, so should i keep my preordered n3ds and prey for properly working GW on it. Or just buy an old 3ds or xl with fw less than 9.2 and dont give a shet ?( Decisions decisions


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 3, 2015)

ucta said:


> Guys need help from you ;( I never had a 3ds, so should i keep my preordered n3ds and prey for properly working GW on it. Or just buy an old 3ds or xl with fw less than 9.2 and dont give a shet ?( Decisions decisions



Keep the N3DS, you may not be able to use the GW on day one of having the 3DS but in the end its worth it.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 3, 2015)

ucta said:


> Guys need help from you ;( I never had a 3ds, so should i keep my preordered n3ds and prey for properly working GW on it. Or just buy an old 3ds or xl with fw less than 9.2 and dont give a shet ?( Decisions decisions


 

If you've already pre-ordered it then wait for the time being because:

1) Emunand support is definetly coming to N3DS even if it's the latest version and you can still run a lot of games from what i'm hearing

2) Gateway will eventually try to get 9.5 working on there, it may take a while but it's worth it, It could only take a few weeks


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 3, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> If you've already pre-ordered it then wait for the time being because:
> 
> 1) Emunand support is definetly coming to N3DS even if it's the latest version and you can still run a lot of games from what i'm hearing
> 
> 2) Gateway will eventually try to get 9.5 working on there, it may take a while but it's worth it, It could only take a few weeks


9.5 support should be in the next few days, the N3DS will have support for 9.5 as soon as they release it. They wouldn't make a release without it supporting the latest emunand.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 3, 2015)

......So me falling sick for the past few days, were for a 9.5 bugfix?

Oh well, at least we have an idea of what took them so long.


----------



## omegart (Feb 3, 2015)

Hope that it will support 9.2 emunand, to install cia and game update into. Any news about the release date?
Today I moved to Ireland for work for two months and I brought it with me hoping that the update will be released soon, I'll get mad I take it for nothing.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> 9.5 support should be in the next few days, the N3DS will have support for 9.5 as soon as they release it. They wouldn't make a release without it supporting the latest emunand.


9.5 emunand support has already been released


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 3, 2015)

Waluigi holds the Gateway for now. Sky3ds is the master race in this house.


----------



## s-arash (Feb 3, 2015)

not only the hype trained crashed many times
now the railways are destroyed and the locomotive builder company is burned


----------



## dandymanz (Feb 3, 2015)

Woah, 3x Sky3ds in the house!


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 3, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Waluigi holds the Gateway for now. Sky3ds is the master race in this house.


Even with 9.0 GW can do everything Sky3ds does and even more  Talk about "master race"...


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Waluigi holds the Gateway for now. Sky3ds is the master race in this house.


 

Nice 3ds's man 

Also dont worry, the new 3ds will have 9.5 emunand support and beyond eventually so make sure Waluigi hangs onto that Gateway




guitarheroknight said:


> Even with 9.0 GW can do everything Sky3ds does and even more  Talk about "master race"...


Ooh, dat Gateway smack talk, I gotta agree though, sorry Ralph


----------



## Kracken (Feb 3, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> 9.5 support should be in the next few days, the N3DS will have support for 9.5 as soon as they release it. They wouldn't make a release without it supporting the latest emunand.


 
They explicitly said that they will be releasing N3DS support without 9.5+ emunand. So for now they decided to focus on N3DS support in general decided to just not support 9.5 emunand at release.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 3, 2015)

Kracken said:


> They explicitly said that they will be releasing N3DS support without 9.5+ emunand. So for now they decided to focus on N3DS support in general decided to just not support 9.5 emunand at release.


Where/When was that stated and by who?


----------



## Kracken (Feb 3, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Where/When was that stated and by who?


 



> we will not be able to provide support yet for 9.5 emunand or higher for New 3DS on release.


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Feb 3, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Where/When was that stated and by who?


http://www.gateway-3ds.com/gateway-ultra-3-0-4-public-beta/


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 3, 2015)

Ahh, didn't realize they made a post on the site. I checked a few hours ago and there wasn't anything.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Even with 9.0 GW can do everything Sky3ds does and even more  Talk about "master race"...


 
The hottest that is the n3ds is like Kate Upton. Sky3ds can last all night long but Gateway has performance anxiety when he tries to get inside her lol.

Thats the master race to me..

BRB.. i have to feed my Tomodachi Life citizens


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 3, 2015)

It seems Nintendo released a new encryption so until GW cracks it theres not gonna be anything higher than 9.4 for the N3DS  The regular 3DSs legs are spread wide open ATM


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 3, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Nice 3ds's man
> 
> Also dont worry, the new 3ds will have 9.5 emunand support and beyond eventually so make sure Waluigi hangs onto that Gateway
> 
> ...


 
I agree.. Cool features... I am making a CIA file right now.. waiting for the ncchinfo.bin to make the xorpads...

I love CIA files.. but I just enjoy playing my n3ds more. .and only Sky3ds gets the job done


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 3, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> The hottest that is the n3ds is like Kate Upton. Sky3ds can last all night long but Gateway has performance anxiety when he tries to get inside her lol.
> 
> Thats the master race to me..
> 
> BRB.. i have to feed my Tomodachi Life citizens


 
 both cards are good for now. That is until developers start making games on a new SDK. Til then spoofing is quite a good resort.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 3, 2015)

Currently this is how it stands:

*New Nintendo 3DS/XL* + *Gateway* = *Super Nintendo 3DS/XL GX*
*New Nintendo 3DS/XL* + *Sky3DS* = *Super Nintendo 3DS/XL SX*



Yes, but it should come soon enough, I can wait 
Also how long do you guys think it'll take personally? I know VeryCrushed feels very soon


----------



## Vickyle (Feb 3, 2015)

ucta said:


> Guys need help from you ;( I never had a 3ds, so should i keep my preordered n3ds and prey for properly working GW on it. Or just buy an old 3ds or xl with fw less than 9.2 and dont give a shet ?( Decisions decisions


Based on my experience, Gateway is very good at making fake impressions when it comes to announcement. If anything happens, it's basically your own fault. I take them in with a grain of salt.


----------



## kheldar (Feb 3, 2015)

Deihnyx said:


> 5 months you say? The n3DS wasn't even out 5 months ago...
> The FIRST announcement we got from GW being able to work in a new 3DS was November, 14th 2014.
> So it's been what, 2,5 months. No overreacting please.
> 
> I agree that their "soon" was not honest in the slightest, but their last update was 10 days ago, that's nothing...


 


I meant I had my gw for 5 months. I sold my old 3dsl xl and bought a N3DS. Perhaps I should have clarified that.



guitarheroknight said:


> The exploit breaks Mii games? Thats a new one. From what magical hat did you pull that off .


 
SonyUSA herself confirmed that the Mii exploit broke Mii games.

My question is : Does this news mean that we can have emunand up to 9.4 with roms etc? ( if any gets released with that fw ofc) and without updating we are stuck on 9.2 emunand right?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 3, 2015)

Vickyle said:


> Based on my experience, Gateway is very good at making fake impressions when it comes to announcement. If anything happens, it's basically your own fault. I take them in with a grain of salt.


 

They've always come through and the fact that they said don't want you updating to emunand 9.5 was good news, I say it's worth getting a N3DS still if you dont have a standard


----------



## satel (Feb 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> It seems Nintendo released a new encryption so until GW cracks it theres not gonna be anything higher than 9.4 for the N3DS


 

which may never happen or knowing how deadly slow the GW team is it could be a very long to time before the crack happens by which the 3ds successor will probably be out. 2015 & beyond 3ds game releases will most likey not work on gateway & N3DS but will probably work on SKY3DS & N3DS if nintendo can't block this card which thus far after 4 months it's seems to be a difficult job to do.


----------



## Vappy (Feb 3, 2015)

kheldar said:


> My question is : Does this news mean that we can have emunand up to 9.4 with roms etc? ( if any gets released with that fw ofc) and without updating we are stuck on 9.2 emunand right?


 
You can probably update as far as 9.4 with cearp's UpdateCDN.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 3, 2015)

satel said:


> which may never happen or knowing how deadly slow the GW team is it could be a very long to time before the crack happens by which the 3ds successor will probably be out. 2015 & beyond 3ds game releases will most likey not work on gateway & N3DS but will probably work on SKY3DS & N3DS if nintendo can't block this card which thus far after 4 months it's seems to be a difficult job to do.


 
You dont know that, for all we know the keys could get leaked tomorrow and have emunand support.


----------



## satel (Feb 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> You dont know that, for all we know the keys could get leaked tomorrow and have emunand support.


 

you live in a dream world called the gateway neverland


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

Vappy said:


> You can probably update as far as 9.4 with cearp's UpdateCDN.


But how? How can you get a dump of 9.4 from a n3ds when no exploit exists yet?
Wouldn't using that to put a 9.4 FW dump from an old 3ds on a n3ds not work correctly ie no n3ds hardware support?
9.4 FW must have 2 versions 1 for n3ds and 1 for old 3ds 
And isn't that method a royal pain In the ass? I only ever briefly glanced over that thread and said fuck this it sounds way to complicated and risky


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 3, 2015)

satel said:


> you live in a dream world called the gateway neverland


 
Your playing ignorant again... The keys could leak tomorrow  or in 8 months for all we know.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

weatMod said:


> GW were just being smart they did not want to reveal their hand 1st they waited to see if Nintendo could block them 1st without them releasing their update.
> they were just trying to delay the inevitable
> I bet they were waiting for the next update to see if it would be blocked maybe they were waiting for the announced NFC update to come out before releasing the n3ds support hoping it wouldn't be blocked and this update was a surprise to them
> It makes perfect sense for them not to release and get blocked before Nintendo added all the support for all the nEw hardware features of the n 3ds first
> Well played GW just too bad Nintendo was able to block them still even without seeing their hand (the new update)


 

Can't really say for sure, nothing was announced.

edit: it was...



Kracken said:


> They explicitly said that they will be releasing N3DS support without 9.5+ emunand. So for now they decided to focus on N3DS support in general decided to just not support 9.5 emunand at release.


 
spewing more b.s...........



_eyCaRambA_ said:


> Well, atleast some info. Nintendo blocking EmuNAND 9.5+ on the New 3DS for the time being is bad news, but we'll see whether or not Gateway will figure out a way around it sooner or later. As of now, EmuNAND 9.2 on my New 3DS would make me happy enough lol


 
emunand cannot be blocked...software exploits can be.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 3, 2015)

Vappy said:


> You can probably update as far as 9.4 with cearp's UpdateCDN.


 
But what's the point of going past 9.2 emunand anyways? Couldn't you just update your 3DS to 9.2 from 9.0 or 8.1) and then create the emunand which would also be 9.2. Does 9.4 add anything that 9.2 emunand couldn't do?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

satel said:


> you live in a dream world called the gateway neverland


 

you enjoy playing your roms. SKY3DS

we enjoy playing roms plus emulators, installing cia's, homebrew. GW

We have our differences.



Kracken said:


> But what's the point of going past 9.2 emunand anyways? Couldn't you just update your 3DS to 9.2 from 9.0 or 8.1) and then create the emunand which would also be 9.2. Does 9.4 add anything that 9.2 emunand couldn't do?


 

And just how are you going to update 9.2 NOW? NOBODY CAN.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 3, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> you enjoy playing your roms. SKY3DS
> 
> we enjoy playing roms plus emulators, installing cia's, homebrew. GW
> 
> We have our differences.


 
satel does have a gateway afaik


----------



## kheldar (Feb 3, 2015)

weatMod said:


> But how? How can you get a dump of 9.4 from a n3ds when no exploit exists yet?
> Wouldn't using that to put a 9.4 FW dump from an old 3ds on a n3ds not work correctly ie no n3ds hardware support?
> 9.4 FW must have 2 versions 1 for n3ds and 1 for old 3ds
> And isn't that method a royal pain In the ass? I only ever briefly glanced over that thread and said fuck this it sounds way to complicated and risky


 
Yeah that makes total sense. I don't know how updateCDN works but since there isn't any known exploit running on N3DS atm there is no way to spoof N3DS 9.4 Fw files is there?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> satel does have a gateway afaik


 

He's being ignorant about the differences between the two and wants to start a flame war so be it, I state facts and thats it.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 3, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> He's being ignorant about the differences between the two and *wants to start a flame war so be it, I state facts and thats it.*


 
I never saw THAT from satel. You maybe... but satel? nope


----------



## satel (Feb 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Your playing ignorant again... The keys could leak tomorrow or in 8 months for all we know.


 

or never for all we know which is a possibility unless you can read in to the future & know things that we don't.

they don't have the keys & that's that but we can hope & keep on dreaming this is all brilliant stuff for the gateway team's pocket.


----------



## bytor (Feb 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Why again would you need the latest emunand?


 

System Transfer and using the eShop mate. That's why I was hoping that Gateway would release their New 3DS exploit before Nintendo updated the firmware. I'm not a happy bunny.

Might have to get a Sky3DS now but then if I do that and Nintendo kill the flashcart in a future update then I can't go back to Gateway. Not sure what to do now.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I never saw THAT from satel. You maybe... but satel? nope


 

When you come into a thread that is based solely on GW release and start spewing about how great sky3ds is, yes thats asking for it. I don't understand the need to keep at it. Both cards work different to achieve a particular goal, play roms. Only GW has additional homebrew support and the ability to emulate nand.  What more is there to it?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 3, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> Well , at this point , I'd love to say : GW sucks!
> 
> Yesterday SONYUSA said SKY will be blocked by the 9.5 update.
> 
> And I must say : SONYUSA is one of GW's member for sure.


 
What? I never said that...


----------



## flashh (Feb 3, 2015)

Wait can we still play multiplayer if the system isn't updated to the latest firmware?


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 3, 2015)

flashh said:


> Wait can we still play multiplayer if the system isn't updated to the latest firmware?


As long as you have the latest update for the game, yeah.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 3, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> When you come into a thread that is based solely on GW release and start spewing about how great sky3ds is, yes thats asking for it. I don't understand the need to keep at it. Both cards work different to achieve a particular goal, play roms. Only GW has additional homebrew support and the ability to emulate nand. What more is there to it?


 
How is saying Sky3ds is great wanting to start a flame war? He thinks its great. Thats all there is too it and hes trying to make an informed decision before he gets SKy3ds.. hell.... hes waiting on Gateway still.. he still has some faith in them..

I dont need faith in Gateway. I would like n3ds support for CIA.. but im cool because i have Sky3ds. Im not panicking or stressing out, because I already have support.

We can all coexist and not take everything so serious.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Yeah that makes total sense. I don't know how updateCDN works but since there isn't any known exploit running on N3DS atm there is no way to spoof N3DS 9.4 Fw files is there?


Well it's not about spoofing files 
I mean if you were to flash a 9.4 FW dump taken from a NAND of an old 3ds on to the NAND or emunand of a new 3ds then it would be missing the driver files for the new hardware ,the hardware is different NFC, face detection ,light sensor ,no wifi switch ,extra buttons etc 
Someone made a post saying flashed an old 3ds FW to n3ds here before not sure if they were trolling but they said it didn't work and crippled the n3ds features but trolling or not I imagine that is exactly what would happen


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 3, 2015)

satel said:


> or never for all we know which is a possibility unless you can read in to the future & know things that we don't.
> 
> they don't have the keys & that's that but we can hope & keep on dreaming this is all brilliant stuff for the gateway team's pocket.


 
Thats true, but for the time being a regular 3DS can do everything a N3DS can. As far as I know this is just a bum,p in the road for N3DS users. All this being said Im gonna buy myself a N3DS and use GW with it til I can. When some N3DS exclusives gather up Ill just simply buy a Sky3ds if it by some miracle survives til then. But as I said you never know. I have like 40 more games to finish so til I do that theres a huge space gap 



bytor said:


> System Transfer and using the eShop mate. That's why I was hoping that Gateway would release their New 3DS exploit before Nintendo updated the firmware. I'm not a happy bunny.
> 
> Might have to get a Sky3DS now but then if I do that and Nintendo kill the flashcart in a future update then I can't go back to Gateway. Not sure what to do now.


 
You can transfer your saves via savedatafiler and download the games and install them on your N3DS. You dont even need to access eShop with GW to update your games since pretty much all essential updates are released in .cia format 



flashh said:


> Wait can we still play multiplayer if the system isn't updated to the latest firmware?


 
You sure can.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 3, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> And just how are you going to update 9.2 NOW? NOBODY CAN.


 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/release...ds-fw-contents-create-installable-cia.375993/


----------



## lolboy (Feb 3, 2015)

Gateway on N3DS does no longer sound interesting. The N3DS features are going to be added after 9.5+, so stuck with 9.4.
On low firmware i see no big advantage(s) of my N3DS above my old 3DS XL.  I am going to get Sky3DS for my N3DS and keep gateway for my Old N3DS.

(I don't care for regionfree)


----------



## satel (Feb 3, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> When you come into a thread that is based solely on GW release and start spewing about how great sky3ds is, yes thats asking for it. Since mods aren't moderating majority of the time its been getting out of hand. I don't understand the need to keep at it. Both cards work different to achieve a particular goal, play roms. Only GW has additional homebrew support and the ability to emulate nand. What more is there to it?


 

listen i'm making normal comments like any other "normal" member here i'm not attacking nor calling anyone names for liking either card or trying to start a stupid fanboy war like some of you here,if you don't like what i'm saying then put me on your ignore list i'm begging you to do it unless you can't because somehow you feel it's your mission & responsibility in life to make sure the Gateway team maintain their "awesome" reputation & high sales. 

oh look someone just mentioned the word SKY3DS


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 3, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Nikka please, you and your hypocrisy.......


 
You understand Sky3ds defenders are out numbered here right? Sometimes it needs defending from hardcore GW fans. In the end, i hope we could all coexist as Sky and GW fans... but it can only happen is Sky3ds stops getting bashed... but its not... Because i truly believe without a shadow of a doubt that gbatemp is very much involved in the creation of Gateway.


----------



## injection18 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm fed up with waiting for gateway and they say themselves that they wont support N3DS in a near future (they didn't even say "soon", so I guess they'll take years to support it).

I have a 4.5 old 3DS to use gateway, but I'm gonna update my 9.2 N3DS as I want eshop and online.

As I buy all the games I want to play it's no problem, but it would have been more convenient to carry only one cartidge ... and have homebrew too ...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> You understand Sky3ds defenders are out numbered here right? Sometimes it needs defending from hardcore GW fans. In the end, i hope we could all coexist as Sky and GW fans... but it can only happen is Sky3ds stops getting bashed... but its not... Because i truly believe without a shadow of a doubt that gbatemp is very much involved in the creation of Gateway.


 

I only see replies back to your remarks about how great sky3ds is in every GW thread you posted in, so why is there a need to make these remarks?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 3, 2015)

injection18 said:


> I'm fed up with waiting for gateway and they say themselves that they wont support N3DS in a near future (they didn't even say "soon", so I guess they'll take years to support it).
> 
> I have a 4.5 old 3DS to use gateway, but I'm gonna update my 9.2 N3DS as I want eshop and online.
> 
> As I buy all the games I want to play it's no problem, but it would have been more convenient to carry only one cartidge ... and have homebrew too ...


 
Everything (basically) in eshop is available via .cia and you can still play online even without the latest firmware. There is no point to having 9.5 on a N3DS at this time.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 3, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Everything (basically) in eshop is available via .cia and you can still play online even without the latest firmware. There is no point to having 9.5 on a N3DS at this time.


Exactly this.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 3, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I only see replies back to your remarks about how great sky3ds is in every GW thread you posted in, so why is there a need to make these remarks?


 
You understand im a fan of both cards right? I have another Gateway coming in today that I got for my wife JUST IN CASE they released support sometime this millennium? The only problems I had with Gateway was thinking it was too complicated and them taking to long for n3ds support.

Its not complicated anymore, so I am learning as much as I can everyday from Gateway and its features.

I will continue to bash them about n3ds support because they showed it working in November and have been lying saying its coming soon. They deserve it.


----------



## lolboy (Feb 3, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Everything (basically) in eshop is available via .cia and you can still play online even without the latest firmware. There is no point to having 9.5 on a N3DS at this time.


 
Ofcource, you got a good point there. But what about N3DS features? I heard Nintendo planned that for later.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 3, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Ofcource, you got a good point there. But what about N3DS features?


What features?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 3, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Ofcource, you got a good point there. But what about N3DS features?


 
What features in 9.5 are you referring to that aren't in <9.3 ?


----------



## injection18 (Feb 3, 2015)

What about miiverse ? youtube ? and others things like that ?


----------



## lolboy (Feb 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> What features?


 
Like Amiibo? Or are they already supported on lower FW?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 3, 2015)

injection18 said:


> What about miiverse ? youtube ? and others things like that ?


 
... but do you -really- watch YouTube on your 3DS?  You're sitting at a computer typing right now that can watch it in HD.


----------



## injection18 (Feb 3, 2015)

No you're right but I use Miiverse.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Like Amiibo? Or are they already supported on lower FW?


Yeah NFC is the only one nintendo already said the FW update that adds amibo support will be out like 2weeks after the n3ds NA launch but who really cares about amibo it doesn't really add much except custom costumes


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 3, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Like Amiibo? Or are they already supported on lower FW?


 
Amiibo support was added in 9.3 which will work with Gateway


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> You understand im a fan of both cards right? I have another Gateway coming in today that I got for my wife JUST IN CASE they released support sometime this millennium? The only problems I had with Gateway was thinking it was too complicated and them taking to long for n3ds support.
> 
> Its not complicated anymore, so I am learning as much as I can everyday from Gateway and its features.
> 
> I will continue to bash them about n3ds support because they showed it working in November and have been lying saying its coming soon. They deserve it.


 

You're not acting in best interest of both cards by coming into a GW thread proclaiming how great sky3ds is.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> ... but do you -really- watch YouTube on your 3DS?  You're sitting at a computer typing right now that can watch it in HD.


 

Its pointless to watch youtube videos' on the 3ds since it doesn't convert it to 3d, so I rather pull my tablet for that.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> ... but do you -really- watch YouTube on your 3DS?  You're sitting at a computer typing right now that can watch it in HD.


Pretty sure it already has those things in 9.x anyways 
Actually I am looking toward to using YouTube on my n3ds since YouTube on n3ds supports  viewing YouTube videos in 3d now
But I'm not sure how ,not sure if it only works through the web browser or if it only works through the YouTube app 
Or both But I think so far it just works through the browser and not the app


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Its pointless to watch youtube videos' on the 3ds since it doesn't convert it to 3d, so I rather pull my tablet for that.


N3ds lets you watch YouTube videos in 3d


----------



## VerseHell (Feb 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> You can transfer your saves via savedatafiler and download the games and install them on your N3DS. You dont even need to access eShop with GW to update your games since pretty much all essential updates are released in .cia format



It's still not the same as a real system transfer, you can't transfer your mii plaza data, games stats, Friend code and retail eshop games with that + it takes long to reinstall all the games. It may not important for you but it is for some people like me.


----------



## gamesgames (Feb 3, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Amiibo support was added in 9.3 which will work with Gateway



So by 9.3 you mean sys nand 8.1-9.2 and emunand 9.3+ ?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 3, 2015)

VerseHell said:


> It's still not the same as a real system transfer, you can't transfer your mii plaza data, games stats, Friend code and retail eshop games with that + it takes long to reinstall all the games. It may not important for you but it is for some people like me.


 

Too bad then, the only thing for you ATM is Sky3ds


----------



## Kylejc86 (Feb 3, 2015)

The thing that has annoyed me about this is I now can't transfer my ambassador games and legit eshop purchases as I was happy to have those on emunand (even if the gba games wouldn't have worked anyway) but now I have no choice but to lose access to all of that stuff if I sell the old console or keep it solely for that stuff and lose the opportunity of recouping some money from a console I won't want to use. This would have been a non issue if they had released n3ds support earlier.


----------



## ka_kui (Feb 3, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Everything (basically) in eshop is available via .cia and you can still play online even without the latest firmware. There is no point to having 9.5 on a N3DS at this time.


 

But what happen with installing CIA in sysnand?? , everyone says is risky...at least if we know how to do a hard mod to a new3ds to flash our Nand Backup, but i dont know any tutorial or people that know how to wire a hard mod in n3ds. :/


----------



## VerseHell (Feb 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Too bad then, the only thing for you ATM is Sky3ds




If I do that I won't be able to go back to gateway when emunand 9.5 for n3ds will be released, so I guess I'll just wait. Is there a way to transfer at least the activity log stats ? The rest can wait.


----------



## lolboy (Feb 3, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Amiibo support was added in 9.3 which will work with Gateway


 

Nice, did not know this.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 3, 2015)

gamesgames said:


> So by 9.3 you mean sys nand 8.1-9.2 and emunand 9.3+ ?


 
Yes


----------



## kheldar (Feb 3, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Yes


 
But how we are going to update to 9.3?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

weatMod said:


> N3ds lets you watch YouTube videos in 3d


 

Another plus to my list of why to buy the n3ds.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

kheldar said:


> But how we are going to update to 9.3?


 

I'm hearing something about UpdateCDN.....


----------



## kheldar (Feb 3, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I'm hearing something about UpdateCDN.....


 
But how is it going to work on N3DS ? Check the quote below.




weatMod said:


> Well it's not about spoofing files
> I mean if you were to flash a 9.4 FW dump taken from a NAND of an old 3ds on to the NAND or emunand of a new 3ds then it would be missing the driver files for the new hardware ,the hardware is different NFC, face detection ,light sensor ,no wifi switch ,extra buttons etc
> Someone made a post saying flashed an old 3ds FW to n3ds here before not sure if they were trolling but they said it didn't work and crippled the n3ds features but trolling or not I imagine that is exactly what would happen


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 3, 2015)

VerseHell said:


> If I do that I won't be able to go back to gateway when emunand 9.5 for n3ds will be released, so I guess I'll just wait. Is there a way to transfer at least the activity log stats ? The rest can wait.


 
Youre in a pickle right there. I really dont know TBH.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

kheldar said:


> But how is it going to work on N3DS ? Check the quote below.


 

Someone in another thread was telling me about a cia that installs 9.4. That will have to be googled as linking to files are not allowed here. Thats as far as I got with that one.


----------



## memomo (Feb 3, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Everything (basically) in eshop is available via .cia and you can still play online even without the latest firmware. There is no point to having 9.5 on a N3DS at this time.


 

Some new games will have 9.5 encryption , so without emuNAND we can't play them


----------



## kheldar (Feb 3, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Someone in another thread was telling me about a cia that installs 9.4. That will have to be googled as linking to files are not allowed here. Thats as far as I got with that one.


 
But it's a cia for regular 3DS not N3DS right?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 3, 2015)

kheldar said:


> But how we are going to update to 9.3?


 
UpdateCDN would just need the locations of the N3DS firmware files, silly. It's the same process after that. In fact, the list he references may already have them inside it! The build script may just need to be updated.



memomo said:


> Some new games will have 9.5 encryption , so without emuNAND we can't play them


 
The save crypto isn't legit crypto on Gateway saves and hasn't been for a long time, so it shouldn't matter.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> UpdateCDN would just need the locations of the N3DS firmware files, silly. It's the same process after that. In fact, the list he references may already have them inside it! The build script may just need to be updated.


 

I'm thinking this as well. If I can get a n3dsl and wait for the release for support its worth trying to update emunand to 9.4. HECK, nothing to lose since its emunand.


----------



## kheldar (Feb 3, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> UpdateCDN would just need the locations of the N3DS firmware files, silly. It's the same process after that. In fact, the list he references may already have them inside it! The build script may just need to be updated.


 
Well we will see once it's out


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

kheldar said:


> But it's a cia for regular 3DS not N3DS right?


 

CIA support for n3ds the same as 3ds? I can't say as I don't have a n3ds and I don't have to release to support n3ds.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 3, 2015)

Just to be clear, don't try to install the 9.4 3DS UpdateCDN .cia to a N3DS, you will just fudge up your emuNAND. Wait until he updates the script so that it can pull and package the N3DS firmware files.


----------



## kheldar (Feb 3, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> CIA support for n3ds the same as 3ds? I can't say as I don't have a n3ds and I don't have to release to support n3ds.


 
What I meant was there are different versions of 9.4. Both for regular 3ds xl and N3DS. My concern was about what would happen if one attempted to update N3DS emunand via a 3DS FW. It would probably not work ? But I guess the method works differently as SonyUSA said, I'm still not sure how though.


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm curious of some stuff, and since SonyUSA is here, I'd appreciate if you could answer these questions.

In a few weeks, I want to import a N3DS regular white from Australia. I understand that it is region locked, yes. The seller says that the devices have been shown to be 9.0 or below. If I purchase Gateway Carts, would I be able to use those with it once the support is released? I don't have much use for eSHOP, and Regionthree will be likely be ported to the N3DS soon, meaning we will be able to launch games despite firmware specifications, so the whole emuNAND problem isn't much of a problem to ME. All I need to know is if I will be able to use them, back-up my games, convert, and install to my 9.0 emuNAND.


----------



## memomo (Feb 3, 2015)

if update nag appears in emuNAND is't gonna appears in sysNAND too ?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

kheldar said:


> What I meant was there are different versions of 9.4. Both for regular 3ds xl and N3DS. My concern was about what would happen if one attempted to update N3DS emunand via a 3DS FW. It would probably not work ? But I guess the method works differently as SonyUSA said, I'm still not sure how though.


 

Different hardware specs....thats notable from the get go. So if there are hardware differences then you can bet that there are different firmware releases per system. Why else do you think GW is having such a hard time with this release.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 3, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> I'm curious of some stuff, and since SonyUSA is here, I'd appreciate if you could answer these questions.
> 
> In a few weeks, I want to import a N3DS regular white from Australia. I understand that it is region locked, yes. The seller says that the devices have been shown to be 9.0 or below. If I purchase Gateway Carts, would I be able to use those with it once the support is released? I don't have much use for eSHOP, and Regionthree will be likely be ported to the N3DS soon, meaning we will be able to launch games despite firmware specifications, so the whole emuNAND problem isn't much of a problem to ME. All I need to know is if I will be able to use them, back-up my games, convert, and install to my 9.0 emuNAND.


 
As long as the N3DS EUR is 9.2 or below, Gateway will allow you to use all the features everybody enjoys now with emuNAND up to 9.4. That means region-free, backing up your carts, playing online, installing .cias, etc. You can keep your emuNAND on 9.0 if you want and still play online and such, the features don't change. Also, you don't need Region3 with Gateway, everything is already region free in emuNAND.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

memomo said:


> if update nag appears in emuNAND is't gonna appears in sysNAND too ?


 

Yes.


----------



## memomo (Feb 3, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Yes.


 

sure ??


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 3, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> As long as the N3DS EUR is 9.2 or below, Gateway will allow you to use all the features everybody enjoys now with emuNAND up to 9.4. That means region-free, backing up your carts, playing online, installing .cias, etc. You can keep your emuNAND on 9.0 if you want and still play online and such, the features don't change. Also, you don't need Region3 with Gateway, everything is already region free in emuNAND.


 
Thank you very much! I was a bit worried. The only reason I mentioned Regionthree is because it uses Download Play to launch games. Home Menu is what checks for region+firmware, so IF games become higher than the allowed emuNAND firmware, it WILL be possible to still run them in an obscure way.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 3, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> Thank you very much! I was a bit worried. The only reason I mentioned Regionthree is because it uses Download Play to launch games. Home Menu is what checks for region+firmware, so IF games become higher than the allowed emuNAND firmware, it WILL be possible to still run them in an obscure way.


 
Well... to be fair, I'm sure it will be a while before carts come with 9.5 on them. Gateway may have the issues fixed by then. Also, there's probably a way to remove game updates or just bypass them as long as the game isn't using some new hardware method that isn't contained in 9.4.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

memomo said:


> sure ??


 
Wow...........really....over a nag and you wanna


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 3, 2015)

memomo said:


> if update nag appears in emuNAND is't gonna appears in sysNAND too ?


 
If your sysNAND and emuNAND aren't linked, it shouldn't.


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 3, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Well... to be fair, I'm sure it will be a while before carts come with 9.5 on them. Gateway may have the issues fixed by then. Also, there's probably a way to remove game updates or just bypass them as long as the game isn't using some new hardware method that isn't contained in 9.4.


 
Yeah, I was thinking about that, too. Look how long ago games came out, and most still only have 8.1, let alone 9.x.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

memomo said:


> if update nag appears in emuNAND is't gonna appears in sysNAND too ?


I don't think so I am getting update nag now in my 9.2 emunand but I don't think it shows in sysnand


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about that, too. Look how long ago games came out, and most still only have 8.1, let alone 9.x.


 

The only reason why I see the release of sudden firmware updates are because Nintendo is doing everything they can to patch up any exploits they think are possible to use. So think of smea x 1,000 = Nintendos team to battle hackers.


----------



## ka_kui (Feb 3, 2015)

I have a question, what happen if i have a japanese New3ds, and i want to play MH4U(usa) in it....i know we can install updates via CIA, but i want the original/physical cartridge, some friend says that CIA updates/patches dont work in classic mode...is that true??


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 3, 2015)

To be fair, my update nag stopped after the first few days of me denying it. I haven't seen it in a month or so, and I just turned it on to see with no nag, at all.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 3, 2015)

Where the fuck is my n3ds support? Lol all of this talk makes it sounds like everything is working fine except 9.5 on emunand so can I have the release now n play some games in my n3ds lol.  Pweez


----------



## memomo (Feb 3, 2015)

weatMod said:


> I don't think so I am getting update nag now in my 9.2 emunand but I don't think it shows in sysnand


 

Good to know , is your emuNAND linked to sysNAND ?

Thanks


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> To be fair, my update nag stopped after the first few days of me denying it. I haven't seen it in a month or so, and I just turned it on to see with no nag, at all.


 

Yeah, seriously its not that much of a hassle to just cancel the update.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 3, 2015)

i did get the update nag on sysnand, it never goes away


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

format sysnand, was told this will get rid of the nag. I never tried though.


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 3, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Yeah, seriously its not that much of a hassle to just cancel the update.


 
Seeing as how emuNAND has pretty massive amounts of power, I'm surprised no one has made an alert blocker.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 3, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> Seeing as how emuNAND has pretty massive amounts of power, I'm surprised no one has made an alert blocker.


why not update emuNAND to the latest?


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 3, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> why not update emuNAND to the latest?


 
There won't be support on the N3DS for 9.5 when they do release the support.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

memomo said:


> Good to know , is your emuNAND linked to sysNAND ?
> 
> Thanks


I'm not sure really I don't stay in sysnand long but I haven't seen the nag. I don't think they are linked but I don't know for sure. But I recently have got a gift bug issue with 2 recent CIA 's I have installed but they are jap region eshop games someone converted to US/region free they are fantasy zone 1 &2 but installed 3 eshop CIA at the same time those 2 and echo the dolphin 3d classic but only those 2 jap titles get rewrapped every time but Ecco doesn't and all my other CIA's I had installed previously don't get recwrapped either is I think it is just an issue with those and that my sysnand and emunand are not linked because if they were I imagine that all my CIA would have the gift bug but they don't I didn't see it till installed those 2 titles from jap region that were converted


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> Seeing as how emuNAND has pretty massive amounts of power, I'm surprised no one has made an alert blocker.


 

What???


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 3, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> There won't be support on the N3DS for 9.5 when they do release the support.


I thought you were referring to normal 3DS,
Well, it seems like Gateway don't have much faith in the update themselves.
*What is taking them so long?*


Slushie3DS said:


> Seeing as how emuNAND has pretty massive amounts of power, I'm surprised no one has made an alert blocker.


Gateway mode has power, not emuNAND.


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 3, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> What???


 
Something to tell home menu to shut off the value of update nags.


----------



## ka_kui (Feb 3, 2015)

I do the question again:

-if i install an online patch for a game in CIA in emunand, will work in classic mode using the original cartridge of the game?


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 3, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I thought you were referring to normal 3DS,
> Well, it seems like Gateway don't have much faith in the update themselves.
> *What is taking them so long?*
> 
> Gateway mode has power, not emuNAND.


 
Seeing as how devmenu can interact with Home Menu inside of emuNAND, I don't see why another application someone writes couldn't be installed, which then tells Home Menu to shut up.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> Something to tell home menu to shut off the value of update nags.


 

I just block nintendo sites on my router, the reason why I got the nag to begin with was because I disabled the block on my router to download MH4 demo and for got to turn it back on. So it nags me, I'll live to see the tomorrow's of yesterday.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

ka_kui said:


> I do the question again:
> 
> -if i install an online patch for a game in CIA in emunand, will work in classic mode using the original cartridge of the game?


 

Probably not, since you installed it while in emunand.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 3, 2015)

weatMod said:


> N3ds lets you watch YouTube videos in 3d


Only via Web browser so it doesn't even need 9.3-9.5 to do that.


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 3, 2015)

SonyUSA, I got a question that could do the difference:
Do you know something about DS mode?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 3, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> SonyUSA, I got a question that could do the difference:
> Do you know something about DS mode?


DS mode should be fine. Only issue with it was because it was using a ds mode entry point for 4.x consoles. Any og 3ds on 5.x and up was able to use DS Mode flash carts


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh so the GW will be able to play .ds games. This is another good point for this card!


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> DS mode should be fine. Only issue with it was because it was using a ds mode entry point for 4.x consoles. Any og 3ds on 5.x and up was able to use DS Mode flash carts


I believe the problem with TWL was not because they were using the DS Profile exploit, but rather because TWL had to reset the whole console, and if it resets the whole console, it disabled emuNAND.
The problem with that is that, in emuNAND, you have the custom program to launch the DS game, and also the DS game as well.
As soon as you reset the console, and Gateway mode is dis-engaged and no longer tells the NAND to redirect to the SD card, you can no longer boot into anything that was on the SD card, because you just disabled access to the SD card via emuNAND, which you used to boot the DS game.
You can already try this, open up emuNAND and load a DS cartridge. It won't work.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I hear the update is gonna be released with the birth of SonyUSA's newborn


As I keep saying, on or about August 14th all will be revealed.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 3, 2015)

ka_kui said:


> I do the question again:
> 
> -if i install an online patch for a game in CIA in emunand, will work in classic mode using the original cartridge of the game?


 
No, I think only the retail cart itself works in classic mode. Why not use Gateway to dump your cartridge, then rename it to .3dz and you can play it in emuNAND !


----------



## ka_kui (Feb 3, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> No, I think only the retail cart itself works in classic mode. Why not use Gateway to dump your cartridge, then rename it to .3dz and you can play it in emuNAND !


 

i think this is a little obvious, but ill ask anyway......if I make my own dump, i dont need to inject another header?...just rename .3dz and im done?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 3, 2015)

ka_kui said:


> i think this is a little obvious, but ill ask anyway......if I make my own dump, i dont need to inject another header?...just rename .3dz and im done?


yes, personal dumps have headers, just rename


----------



## ka_kui (Feb 3, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> yes, personal dumps have headers, just rename


 

i see, well i think ill do that then. I want that when Monster Hunter 4U releases, im already reserved a copy


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 3, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> No, I think only the retail cart itself works in classic mode. Why not use Gateway to dump your cartridge, then rename it to .3dz and you can play it in emuNAND !


The main issue here is the existing save.


----------



## Swizard (Feb 3, 2015)

So, I wish they'd release what they have so far, seeing as 9.5 emunand will probably take months on the N3DS, I would still like to be able to do anything at the moment with the gateway card!


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 3, 2015)

Swizard said:


> So, I wish they'd release what they have so far, seeing as 9.5 emunand will probably take months on the N3DS, I would still like to be able to do anything at the moment with the gateway card!


Chances are that they'll release what they have, although there's also the possibility that they'll wait until people can do a full system update in emuNAND as well.


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 3, 2015)

Swizard said:


> So, I wish they'd release what they have so far, seeing as 9.5 emunand will probably take months on the N3DS, I would still like to be able to do anything at the moment with the gateway card!


 



shinyquagsire23 said:


> Chances are that they'll release what they have, although there's also the possibility that they'll wait until people can do a full system update in emuNAND as well.


 

Since 9.5 uses a new encryption scheme I think we are months away from a legitimate N3DS 9.5+ emuNAND release. They will likely release their N3DS support without 9.5 emuNAND support unless someone cracks the encryption key before they do.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 3, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> As long as the N3DS EUR is 9.2 or below, Gateway will allow you to use all the features everybody enjoys now with emuNAND up to 9.4. That means region-free, backing up your carts, playing online, installing .cias, etc. You can keep your emuNAND on 9.0 if you want and still play online and such, the features don't change. Also, you don't need Region3 with Gateway, everything is already region free in emuNAND.


 

Thanks so much for clearing that up, much appreciated

I cannot wait till Feb 13th, Should I order a Gateway now or wait till the update actually comes out?


----------



## ucta (Feb 3, 2015)

Id say we are max 2 weeks away before n3ds support  Today news is a close call!


----------



## FR0ZN (Feb 3, 2015)

I can imagine that we have a DSi kinda situation here.

We will probably be able to play 3DS games forever, even if they never manage to give us 9.5+ support and even if they are encrypted with newer keys, because they said that the old 3DS series won't ever have this problem, so if those consoles can play it, N3DS will play them too ... because if the old ones can run them, they can also decrypt them and this is everything we would need for a N3DS < 9.5.

But what I mean about the DSi situation is that there will be exclusive games for the N3DS which will most likely be encrypted with keys, that are stored in the encrypted FW area we don't have the keys for yet (keyslot 0x16).
I don't know about N3DS specific features within normal 3DS games (like NFC etc.) but I can see similarities to the DSi dilemma back then.


----------



## lolboy (Feb 3, 2015)

ucta said:


> Id say we are max 2 weeks away before n3ds support  Today news is a close call!


 
My friend, you might be right.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> Since 9.5 uses a new encryption scheme I think we are months away from a legitimate N3DS 9.5+ emuNAND release. They will likely release their N3DS support without 9.5 emuNAND support unless someone cracks the encryption key before they do.


 

Definitely months away now, but it looks like they should just release what they have plus the new feature they were referring to. Downgrading was actually THE BEST NEWS AND FEATURE, I am definitely curious what this will be. Oh well back to playing OoT.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 3, 2015)

are there any side effects of downgrading?
you'll lose themes, demos you downloaded can no longer be played, NNID, anything else i should note before i downgrade?


----------



## Nuxx20 (Feb 3, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> are there any side effects of downgrading?
> you'll lose themes, demos you downloaded can no longer be played, NNID, anything else i should note before i downgrade?



I think that some saves might not be compatible either


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 3, 2015)

i heard that there are some problems with NNID that when you create an emuNAND, it can not login with the nnid


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 3, 2015)

Downgrading was the best thing Gateway has done, that is true. Thank God I didnt have anything to lose by downgrading. No eShop stuff, nothing. I was just a guinea pig console that came out 10x better in the end.

DOWN GOES THE PRICE OF 4.x systems


----------



## Xzi (Feb 3, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Downgrading was the best thing Gateway has done, that is true. Thank God I didnt have anything to lose by downgrading. No eShop stuff, nothing. I was just a guinea pig console that came out 10x better in the end.
> 
> DOWN GOES THE PRICE OF 4.x systems


Well I imagine 4.x systems just stopped being sold as rare commodities when Gateway released support for 5.x to 9.2.


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 3, 2015)

I have no problem running 9.2 sysNAND on my system. Nintendo Update servers blocked in firewall and I have no problem launching the web exploit - And GO! Gateway is a great app for those on the road moments. I also don't want to deal with the 7.x save encryption issue, looks like more work than it's worth and would rather avoid having to deal with that.

I am however disappointed I can't create xorpads for ROM's I'd rather have in CIA, that no CIA is openly available for currently.


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Feb 3, 2015)

Now that GW fucked up the time frame and 9.5 won't be supported as emunand on N3DS, I have a simple question:

How the fuck will N3DS owners be able to install emunand 9.4 now that 9.5 is online?


----------



## Liberty (Feb 3, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> How the fuck will N3DS owners be able to install emunand 9.4 now that 9.5 is online?


 They won't. Much more important: How am I gonna do a system transfer now?


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

Liberty said:


> They won't. Much more important: How am I gonna do a system transfer now?


Maybe with cearps  cdn tile FW install


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 3, 2015)

I finally yielded and my sky arrives tomorrow. I´ll see how the gateway emunand thing unfolds while playing.


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Feb 3, 2015)

Liberty said:


> They won't. Much more important: How am I gonna do a system transfer now?


You won't. GW fucked every N3DS owner with the "wait for US launch" delay.
*Fuck*.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 3, 2015)

Well, they will *eventually* deliver...
But, not now


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Well I imagine 4.x systems just stopped being sold as rare commodities when Gateway released support for 5.x to 9.2.



Exactly. Prices dropped on those. Its a good thing I decided to buy new and waited for the release. It was worth it.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 3, 2015)

Maybe you could buy some cheap used 3DSes, downgrade them, and resell them for a fortune


----------



## StarPlatinum (Feb 3, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> You won't. GW fucked every N3DS owner with the "wait for US launch" delay.
> *Fuck*.



Blame nintendo for their lame device lock instead of modern account wide system.
And blame yourself for using it and supporting them. 
You can also blame yourself for buying a n3ds so early and a GW before any update was avaible.


----------



## mc-kiler (Feb 3, 2015)

I guess 9.0-9.2 n3ds will be valuable in a year or so 
Might sell mine then, depending on exclusives
And of course Gateway 
Gosh i should have just waited for EU release 60 euros gone


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> You won't. GW fucked every N3DS owner with the "wait for US launch" delay.
> *Fuck*.


No they didn't they did the right thing if they released it earlier then N could have patched it even earlier  GW was smart they waited for their opponent to make the next move first if they released it earlier then 9.2 or 9.3 could have been blocked for emunand too it is obvious this is exactly what GW was waiting for to release n3ds support or news about their  new update for n3ds.
 their silence was their poker face
I think it was very well played 
Never show your hand first
Let's just hope GW still has a trump card up their sleeve , seems like they always do though


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

Liberty said:


> They won't. Much more important: How am I gonna do a system transfer now?



An update the app UpdateCDN might do the trick.


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Feb 3, 2015)

StarPlatinum said:


> You can also blame yourself for buying a n3ds so early and a GW before any update was avaible.


Yes, I blame myself for believing in the N3DS video and their foresight. Of course 9.5 was going to happen.
If they had something working for JPN/AUS N3DS, they should have released it ASAP if they really cared about the users.
This is the most unprofessional backup solution I've ever seen, and i've been at it since the PS1 PIC12C508 chip.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 3, 2015)

9.4 Emunand works on N3ds ( At least Id like to believe so) they could have released it early so they we could do system transfers.

Anyone who believes they waited for the next update to see if they get blocked is a fuckin moron.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 3, 2015)

What is taking them so long? Why must they keep us in the dark about what is going on behind the curtain?


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> 9.4 Emunand works on N3ds ( At least Id like to believe so) they could have released it early so they we could do system transfers.
> 
> Anyone who believes they waited for the next update to see if they get blocked is a fuckin moron.


System transfer means fuckall anyways, who gives a shit about system transfer when we can just DL everything in CIA and install with dev men anyways?
What benefit would it have been if it was released earlier ,none really 
The only thing we could have transferred we can't get working anyways are GBA ambassador and DSI ware games
Yes I will concede that N probably was aware of GW n3ds support and had an idea already of how they were doing it and GW encrypts their work so I guess it would not be like GW handing N exactly what they were doing for their exploit on a silver platter ,but still it would not have really benefitted us all that much if they had released it any earlier


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 3, 2015)

And here I was super pumped to do that system transfer and just play my retail carts region free on N3DS.

So then, if what was said earlier was true (.CIA update for a game installed on emunand won't be read by a retail cart in classic mode), then I'd just need to dump my own cart, rename it and play it like that? What about the save file on the cart? And is there a way to, let's say if I don't want to use gateway anymore, re-inject my save file back into my own retail cart from my gateway?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 3, 2015)

I just dont get ANYONE defending the delay for n3ds support.

Why dont we all email them together instead of fighting with each other? Lets demand answers.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 3, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> And here I was super pumped to do that system transfer and just play my retail carts region free on N3DS.
> 
> So then, if what was said earlier was true (.CIA update for a game installed on emunand won't be read by a retail cart in classic mode), then I'd just need to dump my own cart, rename it and play it like that? What about the save file on the cart? And is there a way to, let's say if I don't want to use gateway anymore, re-inject my save file back into my own retail cart from my gateway?


I think there were some pretty insanse bugs with the save management with the new release. Not sure.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

We'll from what Sony said about the beta there are bugs with mii maker and games that use mii's ,again I could give a shit less about mii support. But I wish she would have elaborated a bit about exactly what the issue is if it is just not being able to use mii's in game it's no big deal but if it means you can't start games that use mii's ,like mariokart then yeah that is a big deal I hope they have solved the issue already my n3ds AU has been sitting here since November with nice thick coating of dust on it


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

Only thing I see now is no main reason to hold the release, but they seem to be doing a good job at impressing people with there surprises


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 3, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I believe the problem with TWL was not because they were using the DS Profile exploit, but rather because TWL had to reset the whole console, and if it resets the whole console, it disabled emuNAND.
> The problem with that is that, in emuNAND, you have the custom program to launch the DS game, and also the DS game as well.
> As soon as you reset the console, and Gateway mode is dis-engaged and no longer tells the NAND to redirect to the SD card, you can no longer boot into anything that was on the SD card, because you just disabled access to the SD card via emuNAND, which you used to boot the DS game.
> You can already try this, open up emuNAND and load a DS cartridge. It won't work.



yea, but you can run the DS flash cart via sysNAND, right? I think I recall loading up my r4igold3DS in sysNAND while on 9.2 sysNAND and 9.4 emuNAND.


TheShadowRunner said:


> Now that GW fucked up the time frame and 9.5 won't be supported as emunand on N3DS, I have a simple question:
> 
> How the fuck will N3DS owners be able to install emunand 9.4 now that 9.5 is online?



Worry about that after GW supports n3ds, not before lol. 

And ppl worrying about systransfer, you could use savedatafiler to extract all your saves, and juggle them between consoles, depending on the way you decide to go.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 3, 2015)

Well then... Guess we've got another month stacked on.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> yea, but you can run the DS flash cart via sysNAND, right? I think I recall loading up my r4igold3DS in sysNAND while on 9.2 sysNAND and 9.4 emuNAND.
> 
> 
> Worry about that after GW supports n3ds, not before lol.
> ...


Yes, but if you are in sysNAND, you can't load any custom TWL firmware that is located on emuNAND, which rules out the possibility of a custom .CIA that loads .NDS ROMs _unless_ someone builds a new TWL that does not reboot


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Well then... Guess we've got another month stacked on.


 

My cookies are stacked, I need my milk dammit.



Ralph1611 said:


> I just dont get ANYONE defending the delay for n3ds support.
> 
> Why dont we all email them together instead of fighting with each other? Lets demand answers.


 

HAHAHA........I'm surprise you haven't done it yet..........


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 3, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> HAHAHA........I'm surprise you haven't done it yet..........


 
 Well I just got my second Gateway card.... give me a few more days and I will be flooding them trust me...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Well I just got my second Gateway card.... give me a few more days and I will be flooding them trust me...


 

Why wait a few more days, you're sitting typing up posts so why not shoot an email now.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 3, 2015)

Off topic: Whats a good rpg. I'm about to spank the shit out of OoT.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 3, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> I finally yielded and my sky arrives tomorrow. I´ll see how the gateway emunand thing unfolds while playing.


 
hey that's pretty fast delivery, where did u order it from?

 also who is the girl in ur avatar?


----------



## Kosmo (Feb 3, 2015)

Soon we can all hope.
Wow, Am I the oldest member here? =O


----------



## Alessandro98 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm going to pre-order my black N3DS on Thursday, where is my place on the almost dead hype train?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 3, 2015)

Alessandro98 said:


> I'm going to pre-order my black N3DS on Thursday, where is my place on the almost dead hype train?


 

Hype train will never die and yeh, that sounds good, hopefully emunand 9.5 support comes within a month or something


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 3, 2015)

Alessandro98 said:


> I'm going to pre-order my black N3DS on Thursday, where is my place on the almost dead hype train?


 
Not dead, just all the impatient people are making it seem that way.


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Feb 3, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Hype train will never die and yeh, that sounds good, hopefully emunand 9.5 support comes within a month or something


 Dude... "soon" for GW is 4+ months, and you expect "not for a while" within a month!? Delusional much?


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 3, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> hey that's pretty fast delivery, where did u order it from?
> 
> also who is the girl in ur avatar?


I have ordered it from satmultimedia is a Spanish shop.


----------



## Alessandro98 (Feb 3, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Hype train will never die and yeh, that sounds good, hopefully emunand 9.5 support comes within a month or something


 


shinyquagsire23 said:


> Not dead, just all the impatient people are making it seem that way.


 
Sincerely, when do you think support for the N3ds will be released? Will we be able to play Monster Hunter with the C-Stick at least in March? I'm not speaking about full EmuNand support, I don't even know if I will live enough to see that


----------



## Rizzorules (Feb 3, 2015)

OMG the wait is endless, they said soon like one year ago and they take months to launch their updates, when they said soon we thought that they were going to launch the update on December, thats why a lot of people bought fucking japanesse consoles they think that they can make us wait the time they want and we will forget about the delayment when they launch the update.
I know that all companies have delays like Gta V and Dragon ball xenoverse for pc but at least they give dates, gateway only launch updates when a new a flash card appears, like mt card, evo 3ds and sky 3ds, it doesnt matter if they  are real or not, i dont see the fuck*** problem in launching 3 updates, one for Jap consoles, one for Eur consoles and one for Usa consoles


----------



## Raz266 (Feb 3, 2015)

Whelp wish I spent the Money on a Sky and not a Gateway people call them Scum but at least the fuckers actually communicate with their Customers, still no ETA on when it might be released. Most people wouldn't have cared about the wait if they actually fucking communicated with their Customers instead of saying *Soon* and getting more Orders while they count the money without actually doing fucking anything or showing any more proof besides that one video they released in early December. The delays are yeah whatever but the lack of communication is fucking disgusting.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 3, 2015)

Raz266 said:


> Whelp wish I spent the Money on a Sky and not a Gateway people call them Scum but at least the fuckers actually communicate with their Customers, still no ETA on when it might be released. Most people wouldn't have cared about the wait if they actually fucking communicated with their Customers instead of saying *Soon* and getting more Orders while they count the money without actually doing fucking anything or showing any more proof besides that one video they released in early December. The delays are yeah whatever but the lack of communication is fucking disgusting.


 
Dude, Gateway _does_ communicate with their customers. They just did so today when they released 9.5 support. It's just that everyone in here likes to overexaggerate the reality of things and make it seem like Gateway is the absolute worst company in the world. If you didn't want to get stuck without support, maybe you shouldn't have bought an N3DS before you actually knew when the release date would even be. That's just foolish thinking.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 3, 2015)

Alessandro98 said:


> Sincerely, when do you think support for the N3ds will be released? Will we be able to play Monster Hunter with the C-Stick at least in March? I'm not speaking about full EmuNand support, I don't even know if I will live enough to see that


 

Hmm, well monster hunt 4 may not require 9.5 emunand, only problem is it's hard to get to 9.4


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 3, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Hmm, well monster hunt 4 may not require 9.5 emunand, only problem is it's hard to get to 9.4


 
As of now, any game which would supposedly "require" 9.5 could easily be firmware spoofed, no new APIs or anything was added, only fixes. Once they start adding features though, that's when things get tricky.


----------



## Alessandro98 (Feb 3, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Hmm, well monster hunt 4 may not require 9.5 emunand, only problem is it's hard to get to 9.4


 
Sorry for my bad English, what I meant was, will we be able to play with our N3ds using Gatewait at least around March? Will they release the update at least in March? As for the requirement of 9.4 by Monster Hunter, I highly doubt it will even need 9.2 and anyway we have firmware spoofing, don't we?


----------



## Rizzorules (Feb 3, 2015)

wel if a game needs 9.4 we can update with a Rom by pressing select while the exploit is running


----------



## kheldar (Feb 3, 2015)

Alessandro98 said:


> Sorry for my bad English, what I meant was, will we be able to play with our N3ds using Gatewait at least around March? Will they release the update at least in March? As for the requirement of 9.4 by Monster Hunter, I highly doubt it will even need 9.2 and anyway we have firmware spoofing, don't we?


 
Noone knows man... People will just give you their estimation according to GW's release habits but none of them will be accurate. We'll just have to wait and see. Personally I have a deadline until 1 week after us launch of N3DS. Then I will be switching to SK3DS, can't wait any longer.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

Let's face it though sky is the second class option unless none of us would  be here complaining
We all want multirom menu CIA installs home brew and custom themes


----------



## kheldar (Feb 3, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Let's face it though sky is the second class option unless none of us would be here complaining
> We all want multirom menu CIA installs home brew and custom themes


 
Of course I want that... SKY3DS' features are terrible compared to GW but at least I can play roms on it. I've been waiting for almost 5 months ( I had a 9.2 regular 3ds sold it and bought a n3ds) and honestly I've had it. God knows when they will release it and this latest news doesn't give us any hope either. Some say it does but it's all open to interpretation .


----------



## weatMod (Feb 3, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Of course I want that... SKY3DS' features are terrible compared to GW but at least I can play roms on it. I've been waiting for almost 5 months ( I had a 9.2 regular 3ds sold it and bought a n3ds) and honestly I've had it. God knows when they will release it and this latest news doesn't give us any hope either. Some say it does but it's all open to interpretation .


I'm just holding out hope it's out by the 14th the latest so I can play MM
If it not and there is news by then the. I will be really pissed


----------



## satel (Feb 3, 2015)

oh well at least releasing 9.5fw ten days before the N3DS launch tells me the EU & US N3DS consoles will definitely come with a Gatewait compatible Firmware.


----------



## omgcat (Feb 3, 2015)

so i just made the jump to qq(on its way) have 2 n3ds(black and red) for launch day. if the sploit isn't released by launch day i'll update one and use qq as a semi-legit console.


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 3, 2015)

omgcat said:


> so i just made the jump to qq(on its way) have 2 n3ds(black and red) for launch day. if the sploit isn't released by launch day i'll update one and use qq as a semi-legit console.


 

how does qq3ds do region free? on their website they say region free, but if it's a clone of sky3ds which requires regionthree, then it's not a clone?
I'm confusion....


----------



## omgcat (Feb 3, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> how does qq3ds do region free? on their website they say region 3, but if it's a clone of sky3ds which requires regionthree, then it's not a clone?
> I'm confusion....


QQ3ds is just a sky3ds with a different picture plus an r4 clone. it was cheaper than sky but confirmed as the same hardware(blue button). i'm not intending on playing games from other regions plus i have 2 3ds xl's(one is my GF's) with a gateway cart each for eshop titles.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 4, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> I have no problem running 9.2 sysNAND on my system. Nintendo Update servers blocked in firewall and I have no problem launching the web exploit - And GO! Gateway is a great app for those on the road moments. I also don't want to deal with the 7.x save encryption issue, looks like more work than it's worth and would rather avoid having to deal with that.
> 
> I am however disappointed I can't create xorpads for ROM's I'd rather have in CIA, that no CIA is openly available for currently.


 
There is a XORpad creator for 9.x now, check around


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 4, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> Now that GW fucked up the time frame and 9.5 won't be supported as emunand on N3DS, I have a simple question:
> 
> How the fuck will N3DS owners be able to install emunand 9.4 now that 9.5 is online?


 
A custom .cia based update program


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 4, 2015)

Raz266 said:


> Whelp wish I spent the Money on a Sky and not a Gateway people call them Scum but at least the fuckers actually communicate with their Customers, still no ETA on when it might be released. Most people wouldn't have cared about the wait if they actually fucking communicated with their Customers instead of saying *Soon* and getting more Orders while they count the money without actually doing fucking anything or showing any more proof besides that one video they released in early December. The delays are yeah whatever but the lack of communication is fucking disgusting.


 
You so easily forget that Sky3DS purposely set a game limit just to make you buy more of their cards, then they charge you to buy the new model with no game limit. Also, to what "communication" do you refer on Sky3DS's part? They've never had to update anything important except to tell you to buy the new card to get rid of game limits.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 4, 2015)

Any baby bump yet?  We are all looking forward to the 14th

August 14th that is.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 4, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Any baby bump yet?


 
Yep, I'll post a pic later


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 4, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Any baby bump yet? We are all looking forward to the 14th
> 
> August 14th that is.


If your sauce is your avatar pic (Doof) then this is 100% legit, and we should also be raising money to buy a toy for the baby a gbatemp mini hype train or something like that.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 4, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> If your sauce is your avatar pic (Doof) then this is 100% legit, and we should also be raising money to buy a toy for the baby a gbatemp mini hype train or something like that.


 
That's a fan drawing of Harley Quinn >_>


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 4, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> That's a fan drawing of Harley Quinn >_>


 
That's what they *all *say.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 4, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> That's a fan drawing of Harley Quinn >_>


I meant thorasgar avatar pic


----------



## jscjml (Feb 4, 2015)

they released some news on their site! Wow, thats a good step forward actually. 9.5 Emunand support can come later sure, .cia's are there for updating games for us if anything.

I have a feeling its gonna be released this week or next


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 4, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> I meant thorasgar avatar pic


 
Ooooh right, you were saying Doof(enshmertz)


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 4, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> What? I never said that...


 
How about this one?


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 4, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> If your sauce is your avatar pic (Doof) then this is 100% legit, and we should also be raising money to buy a toy for the baby a gbatemp mini hype train or something like that.


We will have to put some thought into what kind of toy a silicon based life form will enjoy.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 4, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> We will have to put some thought into what kind of toy a silicon based life form will enjoy.


Your pal  Doof  is the best man for that job, we just need to be sure that the toy he mades  doesn't explodes and kills everyone in gateway headquarters, although you cant kill the dead, maybe they are zombies after all, like a lot of people of this thread that died after the infamous hype train crashed..due to no 3ds support


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 4, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> How about this one?
> View attachment 15349


 
That was a hypothetical situation/joke


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 4, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> How about this one?
> View attachment 15349


 

That is so forged lol, SonyUSA is being framed *gasp*


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 4, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> That was a hypothetical situation/joke


 

So you did do it,  How could you, just kidding


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> That is so forged lol, SonyUSA is being framed *gasp*


 
Oh really? I did nothing on the pic.
This is the same way how GW using a video to mislead us 2.5 months ago.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 4, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> oh really? I did nothing on the pic.
> This is the same way how GW using a video to mislead us 2.5 months ago.


 

Hmm, the video did make everyone jump no the N3DS band waggon, they should have given more news

They are atleast giving us N3ds support and emunand eventually, it better not take too long


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 4, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> That was a hypothetical situation/joke


 
I don't think it's a joke ,It's a trick.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Hmm, the video did make everyone jump no the N3DS band waggon, they should have given more news
> 
> They are atleast giving us N3ds support and emunand *eventually*, it better not take too long


Wow you have give up on the soon and now is eventually. Damn we are doomed if even you are starting to falter then judgment day is near


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 4, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> Wow you have give up on the soon and now is eventually. Damn we are doomed if even you are starting to falter then judgment day is near


 
don't worry, once u get sky3ds, it won't matter how long GW takes to release n3ds support


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> don't worry, once u get sky3ds, it won't matter how long GW takes to release n3ds support


 
Sky3ds is very much the best peace of mind ive had on 3ds/n3ds. They wont admit to themselves that GW failed them.


----------



## misterb98 (Feb 4, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Sky3ds is very much the best peace of mind ive had on 3ds/n3ds. They wont admit to themselves that GW failed them.


 
I have a japanese new 3ds. There are others like me that want Jpn eshop access and US/EU games. Can sky do that for us? No. Gateway will come through, it might take a few months though. I can wait, I have a 3ds XL for my gateway.

You should take note that some people want region free, homebrew, DLC, and Eshopless updates. Sky3ds cannot do this, so it isn't the fix all.

That said, most people here just want to have their free games, and for that this is an excellent solution - provided their system is EU and their games are EU.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 4, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> Wow you have give up on the soon and now is eventually. Damn we are doomed if even you are starting to falter then judgment day is near


 

Yeh, emunand will take a while but I will tell you what:

I still respect what *Gateway* has done for us even though they are slow as fuck and don't care enough about us, has to be said, props to *Sky3ds *also for being a retail cart and making Nintendo take their time, I honestly dunno if its 1
line of code if Sky is taking so long lol, *Sky3ds* i'm sure will be with us for atleast a while, just remember guys to never lose faith in the Gateway, they take their sweet ass time but when it comes down to the nitty gritty, they get the job done:

Remember! *Wait for the Gate 2015!* Cus when that gate comes up all the exploits will start coming out! 

 - Miles54321 2015 (*Member of Gateway in disguise*)


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 4, 2015)

misterb98 said:


> I have a japanese new 3ds. There are others like me that want Jpn eshop access and US/EU games. Can sky do that for us? No. Gateway will come through, it might take a few months though. I can wait, I have a 3ds XL for my gateway.
> 
> You should take note that some people want region free, homebrew, DLC, and Eshopless updates. Sky3ds cannot do this, so it isn't the fix all.
> 
> *That said, most people here just want to have their free games, and for that this is an excellent solution - provided their system is EU and their games are EU*.


 
Ive said it before. My condolences to you for getting a JPN system because of GW failed promises. I seriously feel your pain. But its not coming any time soon. This reality is staring at you right in the face. November is when they showed it working on n3ds... and February is here with nothing but shit people in your shoes(or people who didnt keep their 3dsxl but sold it to get a cheaper japanese one)

I know that GW isnt for "piracy". I really dont see the problem with it.

My situation is I have a AUS/EUR n3ds, and since the games are mostly the same as the USA games... I am enjoying playing those games on my SKY3DS.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Yeh, emunand will take a while but I will tell you what:
> 
> I still respect what *Gateway* has done for us even though they are slow as fuck and don't care enough about us, has to be said, props to *Sky3ds *also for being a retail cart and making Nintendo take their time, I honestly dunno if its 1
> line of code if Sky is taking so long lol, *Sky3ds* i'm sure will be with us for atleast a while, just remember guys to never lose faith in the Gateway, they take their sweet ass time but when it comes down to the nitty gritty, they get the job done:
> ...


I still have faith in them for eshop titles, but man you are awesome, you only doubted for a second with the eventually and now you are again hoping full force for an around the corner release in 2015  I cant bring myself to be as positive as you are lol they have destroyed my positive thinking


----------



## misterb98 (Feb 4, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Ive said it before. My condolences to you for getting a JPN system because of GW failed promises. I seriously feel your pain. But its not coming any time soon. This reality is staring at you right in the face. November is when they showed it working on n3ds... and February is here with nothing but shit people in your shoes(or people who didnt keep their 3dsxl but sold it to get a cheaper japanese one)
> 
> I know that GW isnt for "piracy". I really dont see the problem with it.
> 
> My situation is I have a AUS/EUR n3ds, and since the games are mostly the same as the USA games... I am enjoying playing those games on my SKY3DS.


 
I said explicitly that GW is FOR piracy. Of course it is! I would be lying to say it isn't! I don't use it for that because I have morals, but I will happily use the region free, lack of cartridge loss, and homebrew it gives. I also just liking having all my systems hacked ^^ In your case the SKY is the optimal solution. You don't have to wait for updates or patches, and it works on the latest firmware. In the perfect world, it will never be patched, *which is quite possible. *I would consider getting one for my sister, but I don't want to spend the $80. (Is there somewhere cheaper?)

Yes, I am annoyed with the wait. Yes, I wish I could play something other than Bravely Default on my JPN system. Yes, I wish I could play MM3d with the New 3ds on release.

I am willing to wait. I have games, I have a 3ds XL. I just thought you should know that Sky won't fix everything. It won't do anything for me at all.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 4, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> I cant be so positive lol they have destroyed my positive thinking


 
Its tough to be that positive but Miles set a date as Feburary 13th i believe... Then the time to be chill will be over


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 4, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Its tough to be that positive but Miles set a date as Feburary 13th i believe... Then the time to be chill will be over


He must be training to be a monk or something with all that positive mantra and pain endurance


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 4, 2015)

misterb98 said:


> I said explicitly that GW is FOR piracy. Of course it is! I would be lying to say it isn't! I don't use it for that because I have morals, but I will happily use the region free, lack of cartridge loss, and homebrew it gives. I also just liking having all my systems hacked ^^ In your case the SKY is the optimal solution. You don't have to wait for updates or patches, and it works on the latest firmware. In the perfect world, it will never be patched, *which is quite possible. *I would consider getting one for my sister, but I don't want to spend the $80. (Is there somewhere cheaper?)
> 
> Yes, I am annoyed with the wait. Yes, I wish I could play something other than Bravely Default on my JPN system. Yes, I wish I could play MM3d with the New 3ds on release.
> 
> I am willing to wait. I have games, I have a 3ds XL. I just thought you should know that Sky won't fix everything. It won't do anything for me at all.


 
All im saying is right now, the optimal solution for everyone on n3ds is SKY3DS and i am happy for that.

I also have a Gateway for a 3dsxl(I came late into the game and didnt until recently had access to an exploitable 3ds, and I was also scared to hack my system).

I would LOVE CIA on my n3ds... I really would. Looking back now, I laugh at how easy Gateway is and I thought it was complicated to make CIA and install it.

I dont hate Gateway, just the way they are handling n3ds support


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 4, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> He must be training to be a monk or something with all that meditation and pain endurance


 
or maybe he secretly has a sky3ds, so he can wait for months for GW and he won't get bored


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 4, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> He must be training to be a monk or something with all that positive mantra and pain endurance


 
LOL I have stories about monks... I dont think I can talk about them here


----------



## Xzi (Feb 4, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> or maybe he secretly has a sky3ds, so he can wait for months for GW and he won't get bored


Or just a 3DS XL with Gateway like most people who couldn't care less about all this.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 4, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> My situation is I have a AUS/EUR n3ds, and since the games are mostly the same as the USA games... I am enjoying playing those games on my SKY3DS.


 

That's another thing, when it came to older countries EU used to get hardly any sort of library the size of the US and NA market during the NES and SNES days mainly cus SEGA has Europe in its grasp but
to be fair the 3DS EU library is almost as big as the NA one and all the major titles at the moment are in all regions albeit some titles only in some regions;

*Best Games only in Japan:* Anime related games, Puyo puyo, Dragon quest monsters
*Best Games only in America:* Wipeout, Cave Story
*Best Games only in PAL Regions:* Inazuma 11 

So at the moment EU Library is getting treated not too bad despite have less games, those are the only major ones Sky users are missing atm so it's good to know that US exclusive games and EU exclusives aren't that great and that everything is being released everywhere


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 4, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> All im saying is right now, the optimal solution for everyone on n3ds is SKY3DS and i am happy for that.
> 
> I also have a Gateway for a 3dsxl(I came late into the game and didnt until recently had access to an exploitable 3ds, and I was also scared to hack my system).
> 
> ...


 
And GW still hasn't told us anything about when/if they will release n3ds support. I get that they can't do emunand 9.5, that's fine. But the question from 1st post in this thread still remains... when is GW gonna release n3ds support (with whatever features GW can include)? Who knows, maybe februrary, maybe summer, maybe even in 2016.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 4, 2015)

We could all go bitch to gary on maxconsole and demand some sort of response? not that it would really do anything...but lol im getting so desperate im willing to get gang raped for the n3ds exploit. as long as its Caucasian fellas with small wee wees.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 4, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> We could all go bitch to gary on maxconsole and demand some sort of response? not that it would really do anything...but lol im getting so desperate im willing to get gang raped for the n3ds exploit. as long as its Caucasian fellas with small wee wees.


 
if you want small wee wees u should go for asian

ok i'm just kidding, racist time is over lol


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 4, 2015)

This hype train is deader than a Texas salad bar.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 4, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> We could all go bitch to gary on maxconsole and demand some sort of response? not that it would really do anything...but lol im getting so desperate im willing to get gang raped for the n3ds exploit. as long as its Caucasian fellas with small wee wees.


I don't know man they are so used to screw people that I think they would give you one hell of a ride lol


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 4, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> And GW still hasn't told us anything about when/if they will release n3ds support. I get that they can't do emunand 9.5, that's fine. But the question from 1st post in this thread still remains... when is GW gonna release n3ds support (with whatever features GW can include)? Who knows, maybe februrary, maybe summer, maybe even in 2016.


I have already told the world when the release is expected for over a week now. August 14th.  

It is both Soon™  and A While™  AND exactly 9 months after the Emuaculate Conception of N3DS support.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks like 9.5 support might not even be as difficult as it was supposed to be, at least according to yellows8. They must have messed up somewhere in there since it's able to be decrypted now with just any old arm9 hack (ie < 9.2). I'm curious to see how this will play out for Gateway and others.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 4, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Looks like 9.5 support might not even be as difficult as it was supposed to be, at least according to yellows8. They must have messed up somewhere in there since it's able to be decrypted now with just any old arm9 hack (ie < 9.2). I'm curious to see how this will play out for Gateway and others.


so it may be in ppls best interest to upgrade to 9.5 if theyre currently on 9.3 or 9.4?


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 4, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> so it may be in ppls best interest to upgrade to 9.5 if theyre currently on 9.3 or 9.4?


 
Definitely not, if you're on 9.3 or 9.4 you're already screwed for any sort of hax or whatnot (except GSP/memory stuffs and regionthree), but 9.5 patched a vulnerability which will pretty much make it near impossible for Gateway to work again past 9.5, even if they found another kernel exploit or two. The thing is though, their delays for 9.5 might not be as long as we thought they would be.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 4, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Looks like 9.5 support might not even be as difficult as it was supposed to be, at least according to yellows8. They must have messed up somewhere in there since it's able to be decrypted now with just any old arm9 hack (ie < 9.2). I'm curious to see how this will play out for Gateway and others.


 
So you mean it actually has a potential flaw regression in 9.5?


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 4, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Looks like 9.5 support might not even be as difficult as it was supposed to be, at least according to yellows8. They must have messed up somewhere in there since it's able to be decrypted now with just any old arm9 hack (ie < 9.2). I'm curious to see how this will play out for Gateway and others.


If you say so.  I didn't get that impression from reading that page, but I trust you have a clear understanding of it.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 4, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> So you mean it actually has a potential flaw regression in 9.5?


 
More or less a flaw in how they did their encryption methinks. Basically the kernel can be decrypted with any old arm9 hack on a New 3DS, which means that finding the keys might not be as long/painful as it was for the 7.x keys.

EDIT: Hate pulling IRC logs (it's just kinda weird), but this is basically the reasoning for the edit:

```
[20:44] <@yellows8> http://3dbrew.org/w/index.php?title=9.5.0-22&curid=1823&diff=11562&oldid=11560 ;-)
[20:45] < Normmatt> so can decrypt it with any arm9 hax on n3ds?
...
[20:47] <@yellows8> correct
```


----------



## Timburpton (Feb 4, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> More or less a flaw in how they did their encryption methinks. Basically the kernel can be decrypted with any old arm9 hack on a New 3DS, which means that finding the keys might not be as long/painful as it was for the 7.x keys.
> 
> EDIT: Hate pulling IRC logs (it's just kinda weird), but this is basically the reasoning for the edit:
> 
> ...


 
so for noob shit people like me, this means that the emunand 9.5 support for n3ds is DEFINITELY doable and that GW is just exaggerating the difficulty to explain delays?


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 4, 2015)

Timburpton said:


> so for noob shit people like me, this means that the emunand 9.5 support for n3ds is DEFINITELY doable and that GW is just exaggerating the difficulty to explain delays?


Gateway want "noob shit people like" you get different solution that why they just exaggerating difficulty.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 4, 2015)

Timburpton said:


> so for noob shit people like me, this means that the emunand 9.5 support for n3ds is DEFINITELY doable and that GW is just exaggerating the difficulty to explain delays?


When did they exaggerate it?  And I quote: "*This is not a definitive barrier*, but we feel it necessary to inform our users that while we are still working on releasing our New 3ds support, we will not be able to provide support yet for 9.5 emunand or higher for New 3DS on release."

They'll begin work on >9.4 emuNAND once N3DS support has been released.  But while they're working on that, the focus is not on newer firmware.  It's on 8.1 - 9.2 where the N3DS can be exploited.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 4, 2015)

Timburpton said:


> so for noob shit people like me, this means that the emunand 9.5 support for n3ds is DEFINITELY doable and that GW is just exaggerating the difficulty to explain delays?


 
No, it's more like Nintendo added encryption + a new key for ARM9 kernel, and yellows8 happened to find a way to decrypt this without hacking the kernel from 9.5 (or from the bootrom). Gateway was aware that this change occurred, but yellows8 found a way around it first which Gateway may or may not end up finding. So not as much of an exaggeration, but two different groups working at different paces (and on different things).


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 4, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> No, it's more like Nintendo added encryption + a new key for ARM9 kernel, and yellows8 happened to find a way to decrypt this without hacking the kernel from 9.5 (or from the bootrom). Gateway was aware that this change occurred, but yellows8 found a way around it first which Gateway may or may not end up finding. So not as much of an exaggeration, but two different groups working at different paces (and on different things).


 
unless gateway team reads the 3dbrew documentation, they should be able to workaround, right?


----------



## Vickyle (Feb 4, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> You so easily forget that Sky3DS purposely set a game limit just to make you buy more of their cards, then they charge you to buy the new model with no game limit. Also, to what "communication" do you refer on Sky3DS's part? They've never had to update anything important except to tell you to buy the new card to get rid of game limits.








Both are bad, but the only one working right now is sky3ds. Anyone can see that.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 4, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Looks like 9.5 support might not even be as difficult as it was supposed to be, at least according to yellows8. They must have messed up somewhere in there since it's able to be decrypted now with just any old arm9 hack (ie < 9.2). I'm curious to see how this will play out for Gateway and others.


So, what you're saying is that Gateway gave us an excuse?


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 4, 2015)

Vickyle said:


> Both are bad, but the only one working right now is sky3ds. Anyone can see that.


yeah, exactly.


----------



## Kugz (Feb 4, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> No, it's more like Nintendo added encryption + a new key for ARM9 kernel, and yellows8 happened to find a way to decrypt this without hacking the kernel from 9.5 (or from the bootrom). Gateway was aware that this change occurred, but yellows8 found a way around it first which Gateway may or may not end up finding. So not as much of an exaggeration, but two different groups working at different paces (and on different things).


yellows8 should sell his method to Gateway so he can make a bit of cash and support the "Homebrew" community too


----------



## ucta (Feb 4, 2015)

Okey they are stuck with 9.5...but what about 8.1-9.2? Why they are not mentioning it nor releasing. We can just wait months with no probs waiting on 9.2 and using gateway+fw spoofing.


----------



## FR0ZN (Feb 4, 2015)

Kugz said:


> yellows8 should sell his method to Gateway so he can make a bit of cash and support the "Homebrew" community too


 
I can see yellows8 crying while laughing right now ... the chances are higher that he tells Nintendo every security flaw he knows about, rather than helping GW in further exploiting the System for their interests.


----------



## ucta (Feb 4, 2015)

iCEQB said:


> I can see yellows8 crying while laughing right now ... the chances are higher that he tells Nintendo every security flaw he knows about, rather than helping GW in further exploiting the System for their interests.


 
Why not to sell to both of them


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 4, 2015)

Hope they will release it before august...


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 4, 2015)

Guys will we be able to use our saves on new 3ds when support comes? Cause I have put a lot of hours in pokemon Omega ruby and some other games and if I cannot transfer my saves then it will be a huge issue :S


----------



## dandymanz (Feb 4, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Guys will we be able to use our saves on new 3ds when support comes? Cause I have put a lot of hours in pokemon Omega ruby and some other games and if I cannot transfer my saves then it will be a huge issue :S


 

I think if you're now on 4.5 firmware, you will have problems transferring your saves to the new 3ds


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 4, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> I think if you're now on 4.5 firmware, you will have problems transferring your saves to the new 3ds


 
:S I am idd on 4.5


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 4, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> :S I am idd on 4.5


I have been trying to point out the save encryption issues to all those considering downgrading but eliminating the browser exploit is difficult for many to look past.  There is still not guarantee that 9.x users will not have save transfer issues.  

There will likely be solutions for the most popular games like Pokemon as there are now. 

Without explicitly telling my boys I have  2 N3DS on pre order, I have warned them to not get attached to the saves in their new GW.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 4, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> I have been trying to point out the save encryption issues to all those considering downgrading but eliminating the browser exploit is difficult for many to look past. There is still not guarantee that 9.x users will not have save transfer issues.
> 
> There will likely be solutions for the most popular games like Pokemon as there are now.
> 
> Without explicitly telling my boys I have 2 N3DS on pre order, I have warned them to not get attached to the saves in their new GW.


 
This applies only to card 2 saves? Or every save?


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks like 9.5 EmuNAND support is not too far off if Gateway manages to do what Mathieulh apparently just did: http://i.imgur.com/bHe6570.png

Sauce: https://twitter.com/Mathieulh


----------



## zoogie (Feb 4, 2015)

_eyCaRambA_ said:


> Looks like 9.5 EmuNAND support is not too far off if Gateway manages to do what Mathieulh apparently just did: http://i.imgur.com/bHe6570.png
> 
> Sauce: https://twitter.com/Mathieulh


Problem is with these hackers gloating about it, Nintendo has time to fix the flaw before EU/NA n3ds release. (or the 'soon' gw release lol)


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 4, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> This applies only to card 2 saves? Or every save?


Jim, what part are you asking about?  There are issues with most saves going between encryption systems regardless of card type.  Song get me wrong I am not saying there will be a problem with 9.x users moving over to the N3DS but the potential is there.   We know there are issues with the 4.x users.   As I said there are workarounds for some games but not all.  

I did not downgrade to 4.x becuase only one of my 10 retail cart saves would work and my boys would have none of that.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 4, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Jim, what part are you asking about?  There are issues with most saves going between encryption systems regardless of card type.  Song get me wrong I am not saying there will be a problem with 9.x users moving over to the N3DS but the potential is there.   We know there are issues with the 4.x users.   As I said there are workarounds for some games but not all.
> 
> I did not downgrade to 4.x becuase only one of my 10 retail cart saves would work and my boys would have none of that.





zoogie said:


> Problem is with these hackers gloating about it, Nintendo has time to fix the flaw before EU/NA n3ds release. (or the 'soon' gw release lol)



9.6 release date 2/12.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 4, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Jim, what part are you asking about? There are issues with most saves going between encryption systems regardless of card type. Song get me wrong I am not saying there will be a problem with 9.x users moving over to the N3DS but the potential is there. We know there are issues with the 4.x users. As I said there are workarounds for some games but not all.
> 
> I did not downgrade to 4.x becuase only one of my 10 retail cart saves would work and my boys would have none of that.


 
I am not talking about retail card saves but for saves tha were created on emunand from roms


----------



## ucta (Feb 4, 2015)

So why all the hype is gone? We'v got an awesome news more than all today hacker told that n3ds crypto thing is really easy to bypass. So its a matter of couple weeks before GW finally will support n3ds.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 4, 2015)

zoogie said:


> Problem is with these hackers gloating about it, Nintendo has time to fix the flaw before EU/NA n3ds release. (or the 'soon' gw release lol)


Looks like it's an hardware flaw. Even it it gets fixed on the new batches, the keys can be derived on current units and must be the same for all future New 3DSes.


----------



## delt31 (Feb 4, 2015)

I have a link between world saves I want to dump to my pc so I can move it to my N3ds.  Have gateway and on 4.5.  How would I do this?  Have 3d land one as well...


----------



## DevilHands (Feb 4, 2015)

Why are people thinking its somewhere around August??

I honestly can't wait that long. I am actually starting to get impatient. I am already done with some games to keep my occupied namely Yakuza 3, Heavenly Sword and Journey.

Right now I am just playing Miles Edgeworth Investigations 2 for the DS hopefully Gateway's firmware is release before I am done with it.


----------



## ucta (Feb 4, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Why are people thinking its somewhere around August??
> 
> I honestly can't wait that long. I am actually starting to get impatient. I am already done with some games to keep my occupied namely Yakuza 3, Heavenly Sword and Journey.
> 
> Right now I am just playing Miles Edgeworth Investigations 2 for the DS hopefully Gateway's firmware is release before I am done with it.


It will be released this month, so no worries


----------



## thedarkmesh (Feb 4, 2015)

With my dream crushed for being able to get N3DS emuNAND above 9.4+ I just want to be able to back-up my sysNAND so one day in the future I can use Gateway.


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 4, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> There is a XORpad creator for 9.x now, check around


 

That's awesome, I'll definitely have to search around for it. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## cherryduck (Feb 4, 2015)

I honestly don't care about emunand right now. I just want to be able to use my New 3DS. I'd happily use a Gateway exploit with no emunand while they perfect it. Would buy a SKY3DS but it'd be a pointless expense with no region free support (outside of having to mess around with extra exploits) and no CIAs, and knowing my luck the Gateway update for New 3DS would be released right after I ordered.

Heck, maybe I SHOULD order a SKY3DS just so that happens x)


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 4, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Why are people thinking its somewhere around August??
> 
> I honestly can't wait that long. I am actually starting to get impatient. I am already done with some games to keep my occupied namely Yakuza 3, Heavenly Sword and Journey.
> 
> Right now I am just playing Miles Edgeworth Investigations 2 for the DS hopefully Gateway's firmware is release before I am done with it.


Because without any other data to go by August has the same probability as Friday.  

And you can wait that long.  Others have waited that long.  I have longer for >4.5 support.


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 4, 2015)

Aurora Wright said:


> Looks like it's an hardware flaw. Even it it gets fixed on the new batches, the keys can be derived on current units and must be the same for all future New 3DSes.


 

It's actually a software flaw if a write to memory stays consistent after a power-down/reboot of the device. Nintendo needs to add an operation to purge any un-needed cached memory objects during a reboot/shutdown in their software to clear the vulnerability.


----------



## aofelix (Feb 4, 2015)

At this point in time, if you have a big library of 3DS games to be completed, I'd order a Sky3DS if you have a new3DS.

The only reason I'm holding out is I already bought a gateway 3DS, I have a 3DS XL and I've already played most of the 3DS games I wanted to. Therefore I'm not really too bothered. 


The first thing I'm going to do when I get my new3DSXL working with my gateway is play fire emblem awakening to see those 3D cut scenes how they were meant to be seen.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 4, 2015)

aofelix said:


> At this point in time, if you have a big library of 3DS games to be completed, I'd order a Sky3DS if you have a new3DS.
> 
> The only reason I'm holding out is I already bought a gateway 3DS, I have a 3DS XL and I've already played most of the 3DS games I wanted to. Therefore I'm not really too bothered.
> 
> ...


 

The first thing I'm going to do is NOT UPDATE IT IF ITS AT 8.1 - 9.2.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 4, 2015)

US/EUR one won't be 8.1 for sure. Minimum firmware would be 9.0. For example, Ambassador (Europe) were 9.0

So they will either be between 9.0~9.4.

If there are between 9.0~9.2, it's pretty easy to be safe with the update, just don't configure any wifi connections at all and you'll be safe for sure, as no retails games have 9.x firmware on them yet.

You shouldn't even have to update to access the game included with it as it was said it's a preinstalled game so it should already be on the system when you turn it on.



jimskeet2002 said:


> Guys will we be able to use our saves on new 3ds when support comes? Cause I have put a lot of hours in pokemon Omega ruby and some other games and if I cannot transfer my saves then it will be a huge issue :S


 
It should be okay, as the saves are on the root of the SD card, as .sav files.

At least, it'll be okay for sure for Pokemon, as the save is inside the rom for those games.


----------



## mathieulh (Feb 4, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> It's actually a software flaw if a write to memory stays consistent after a power-down/reboot of the device. Nintendo needs to add an operation to purge any un-needed cached memory objects during a reboot/shutdown in their software to clear the vulnerability.


 

The keyslot 0x11 does (by design) get cleared; there simply is an (very silly) implementation flaw that allows you to retrieve the second stage for keyslot 0x11 "normal key" which in turn can be used to generate the thirst stage for keyslot 0x11 as well as KeyX for keyslots 0x18-0x20

I will not get into details, but the implementation mistake is quite easy to find/figure out with little knowledge of how the 3DS bootup process (technically wise obviously) works and few glimpses at the *New* 3DS ARM9 loader.
This flaw would allow someone with ARM9 code execution on a *New* 3DS (regardless of the firmware currently running) to retrieve those keys ("retrieve" implies generating/decrypting/calculating said keys)


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 4, 2015)

mathieulh said:


> The keyslot 0x11 does (by design) get cleared; there simply is an (very silly) implementation flaw that allows you to retrieve the second stage for keyslot 0x11 "normal key" which in turn can be used to generate the thirst stage for keyslot 0x11 as well as KeyX for keyslots 0x18-0x20
> 
> I will not get into details, but the implementation mistake is quite easy to find/figure out with little knowledge of how the 3DS bootup process (technically wise obviously) works and few glimpses at the *New* 3DS ARM9 loader.
> This flaw would allow someone with ARM9 code execution on a *New* 3DS (regardless of the firmware currently running) to retrieve those keys ("retrieve" implies generating/decrypting/calculating said keys)


 
So with all this techy stuff being said it is possible to implement the 9.5 emunand?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 4, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> So with all this techy stuff being said it is possible to implement the 9.5 emunand?


 

If anything i'm sure Gateway will come out of it sooner than people expect, the hard stuff has already been done and N3DS support is right around the corner


----------



## mathieulh (Feb 4, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> So with all this techy stuff being said it is possible to implement the 9.5 emunand?


 
Obviously yes, assuming you do get the second stage "normal key" for keyslot 0x11 you can decrypt the 9.5 ARM9 FIRM (and probably above depending on what new level of obfuscation Nintendo adds in the future)


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 4, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> So with all this techy stuff being said it is possible to implement the 9.5 emunand?


 

Also, I have a question about Gateway on 3DS, when you switch it on/access your games/emunand Do you get prompted all the time to update? (AKA 1 wrong button and you are on firmware 9.5)


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Also, I have a question about Gateway on 3DS, when you switch it on/access your games/emunand Do you get prompted all the time to update? (AKA 1 wrong button and you are on firmware 9.5)


 

If your DS downloaded the patch it will prompt you to install. Block Nintendo Update servers from your router/firewall and format sysNAND to remove the prompt is the only way to remove it for now. emuNAND the prompt is okay, you just need to wait for GW team to release their launcher.dat file before you upgrade emuNAND.

Edit: This is in regard to a 9.2 sysNAND with browser exploit.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Also, I have a question about Gateway on 3DS, when you switch it on/access your games/emunand Do you get prompted all the time to update? (AKA 1 wrong button and you are on firmware 9.5)


 

For system updates - no.

On my 4.2 sysnand, I created three bogus connections so there's no way my system can connect to the internet in sysnand mode. My sysnand and emunand are unlinked, so that may help too. I never get nagged because I'm on 9.5 emunand, Gateway 3.0.4 supports 9.5.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 4, 2015)

mathieulh said:


> Obviously yes, assuming you do get the second stage "normal key" for keyslot 0x11 you can decrypt the 9.5 ARM9 FIRM (and probably above depending on what new level of obfuscation Nintendo adds in the future)


 
Pardon my ignorance but does this second stage key need to be "leaked" by someone?



Miles54321 said:


> Also, I have a question about Gateway on 3DS, when you switch it on/access your games/emunand Do you get prompted all the time to update? (AKA 1 wrong button and you are on firmware 9.5)


Well I have made 3 fake connections on sysnand so I am good to go regarding update nags. But basically if youre playing a game or leave the 3DS connected to the wifi when youre in sleep mode the system will download the latest update automatically and prompt you to update. So the best thing is to set some fake internet access points or turn of the internet completely.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 4, 2015)

davhuit said:


> It should be okay, as the saves are on the root of the SD card, as .sav files.
> 
> At least, it'll be okay for sure for Pokemon, as the save is inside the rom for those games.


 


So it doesn't matter that the saves are from 4.5 sysnand?

Let me give all the facts.
Current state: old 3ds downgraded to 4.5. Emunand 9.5

If I get a 9.0-9.2 n3ds xl when gw launches support will my saves from my old 3ds system be usable on the new 3ds? I talk about rom saves only. Not retail cards


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 4, 2015)

problem with bogus connections on sysnand with the new exploit is that you need internet to boot the exploit


----------



## mathieulh (Feb 4, 2015)

I would like to add that there is probably a way to make use of the FIRM header race condition bug (the one actually fixed in firmware 9.5.0) to defeat that obfuscation as well, although I haven't looked into that, the implementation flaw I used is entirely unrelated (and simpler than this bug)


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 4, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> problem with bogus connections on sysnand with the new exploit is that you need internet to boot the exploit


You can quickly turn on the internet when youre in the browser just to access GWs exploit page, I mean theres o way to get the update nag by just doing that.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 4, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> You can quickly turn on the internet when youre in the browser just to access GWs exploit page, I mean theres o way to get the update nag by just doing that.


wifi switch doesn't carry over to emunand?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 4, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> wifi switch doesn't carry over to emunand?


 
It does but when you enter emunand just quickly turn it off and your good to go. Or better yet, make 3 bogus connections in emunand so it wont matter if the wifi switch is on or off.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 4, 2015)

_eyCaRambA_ said:


> Looks like 9.5 EmuNAND support is not too far off if Gateway manages to do what Mathieulh apparently just did: http://i.imgur.com/bHe6570.png
> 
> Sauce: https://twitter.com/Mathieulh


Damn that little brown nosed cheese eating sychophantic surrender monkey


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 4, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Pardon my ignorance but does this second stage key need to be "leaked" by someone?
> 
> 
> Well I have made 3 fake connections on sysnand so I am good to go regarding update nags. But basically if youre playing a game or leave the 3DS connected to the wifi when youre in sleep mode the system will download the latest update automatically and prompt you to update. So the best thing is to set some fake internet access points or turn of the internet completely.


 

Sounds good, when you say fake connections i'll probably setup a new invalid one (fake SSID and pass etc.)

btw can you even use existing one with wrong password


----------



## davhuit (Feb 4, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> So it doesn't matter that the saves are from 4.5 sysnand?
> 
> Let me give all the facts.
> Current state: old 3ds downgraded to 4.5. Emunand 9.5
> ...


 
It doesn't matter.

Gateway mode (the mode than run roms) use the old encryption either on 4.5 or 9.x exploit (they probably kept the old encryption on purpose, because otherwise, everyone would have lost their saves).

The only difference is in Classic mode, where the 4.5 exploit use the old encryption, and the 9.x exploit is a newer one (and so, is able to read recent saves from retail carts), so it's only a matter for retail carts, it change nothing for the roms.



Miles54321 said:


> Sounds good, when you say fake connections i'll probably setup a new invalid one (fake SSID and pass etc.)
> 
> btw can you even use existing one with wrong password


 
I use a real one with wrong password but the other way should works too.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 4, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Damn that little brown nosed cheese eating sychophantic surrender monkey


gateway updates its website in 3 2 1...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Also, I have a question about Gateway on 3DS, when you switch it on/access your games/emunand Do you get prompted all the time to update? (AKA 1 wrong button and you are on firmware 9.5)


 

I've notice when in emunand I don't get the nag. But when I boot up to sysnand I get the nag. I'm just careful not to lend it to my cousins because they like to fuck around with me alot.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 4, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> gateway updates its website in 3 2 1...


 
I dunno if they spotted it yet but I send them the link of the tweets/jpg, if it can interest them xD


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Sounds good, when you say fake connections i'll probably setup a new invalid one (fake SSID and pass etc.)
> 
> btw can you even use existing one with wrong password


 
Yup, an invalid SSID one should do the trick.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 4, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Yup, an invalid SSID one should do the trick.


 

Yep, my 4.2 sysnand connections look like this:

#1: SSID - 1111111
pass - 1111111

#2: SSID - 2222222
pass - 2222222

#3: SSID - 3333333
pass - 3333333

It is impossible for my sysnand to go online, and therefore cannot ever update. This is just a little extra peace of mind.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 4, 2015)

davhuit said:


> I dunno if they spotted it yet but I send them the link of the tweets/jpg, if it can interest them xD


hmm, that guy on twitter also posted something interesting back in the old thread, and many people doubted him


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 4, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I've notice when in emunand I don't get the nag. But when I boot up to sysnand I get the nag. I'm just careful not to lend it to my cousins because they like to fuck around with me alot.


 

Yeh, when I hack my N3ds XL no one is touching that boy 

Iwata-san and the boys at Nintendo should be proud, there are people out there who love Nintendo that much that they are willing to run every game on the 3DS on their SD Cards are willing
to go through the trouble of a possible brick to play all their Nintendo games, Gateway/Sky3ds fans = True Nintendo fans ROFL 

When N3DS gets all the support etc. I will make a celebration thread!

Gateway Cashier: "Ok, so you want, Super Mario 3D Land, the special Bravely Default + Persona Q bundle half price, Resident Evil Revelations (on sale might I add), discount on Dead or alive dimensions, Kirby Triple Deluxe,
Star fox 3d, Tetris Axis, Rune Factory 4 for full price, Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D, Ridge Racer 3D, All the Zelda games atm (ON SALE might I add), Sonic: Lost World, all One piece games and you want to add Zelda MM 3D and MH4 to your basket?

Me: Yes plz

Gateway Cashier: Ok, so for all these overpriced games that'll be a grand total of $/£0.00

Me: Thanks, fun shopping you


----------



## kheldar (Feb 4, 2015)

2skies said:


> Yep, my 4.2 sysnand connections look like this:
> 
> #1: SSID - 1111111
> pass - 1111111
> ...


 
Why bother  Just use opendns to blockupdate servers. I even leave my N3DS on sleep with wifi turned on.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 4, 2015)

2skies said:


> Yep, my 4.2 sysnand connections look like this:
> 
> #1: SSID - 1111111
> pass - 1111111
> ...


 
the 3ds can still connect to nintendozones automatically to download updates


----------



## Kylecito (Feb 4, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Damn that little brown nosed cheese eating sychophantic surrender monkey


 

Dense? You do realize there is an entire anti-piracy division he could have contacted in private, right?


----------



## weatMod (Feb 4, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> the 3ds can still connect to nintendozones automatically to download updates


That's interesting I didn't know that but I suppose you can just delete the Nintendo zone app from the home menu


----------



## weatMod (Feb 4, 2015)

Kylecito said:


> Dense? You do realize there is an entire anti-piracy division he could have contacted in private, right?


Of course they are going to find out about it anyways


----------



## davhuit (Feb 4, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Why bother  Just use opendns to blockupdate servers. I even leave my N3DS on sleep with wifi turned on.


 
I don't really see what it's more bothering than the OpenDNS thing, it take like 1min to fill the three slots.

Not to mention I assume openDNS is only working at home, so if you go to a friend and have a wifi slot configured for his routeur, it's useless?


----------



## Kracken (Feb 4, 2015)

davhuit said:


> I don't really see what it's more bothering than the OpenDNS thing, it take like 1min to fill the three slots.
> 
> Not to mention I assume openDNS is only working at home, so if you go to a friend and have a wifi slot configured for his routeur, it's useless?


 
Exactly. The blocking updates method is only useful to a subset of people. Those who want to use their sysnand wifi all the time and at play at one location (where they have wifi control). For a lot of people it isn't the best option and just disabling sysnand wifi is the easiest and safest option.


----------



## kheldar (Feb 4, 2015)

Kracken said:


> Exactly. The blocking updates method is only useful to a subset of people. Those who want to use their sysnand wifi all the time and at play at one location (where they have wifi control). For a lot of people it isn't the best option and just disabling sysnand wifi is the easiest and safest option.


 
Yeah  Where I live people dont even know what Nintendo is let alone a 3DS , so I use mine at home mostly and we don't have nintendo zones here.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 4, 2015)

2skies said:


> Yep, my 4.2 sysnand connections look like this:
> 
> #1: SSID - 1111111
> pass - 1111111
> ...


 

Meanwhile I have my sysnand wifi enabled and connected to the internet 3 years now and it never downloaded any updates...



davhuit said:


> It doesn't matter.
> 
> Gateway mode (the mode than run roms) use the old encryption either on 4.5 or 9.x exploit (they probably kept the old encryption on purpose, because otherwise, everyone would have lost their saves).
> 
> The only difference is in Classic mode, where the 4.5 exploit use the old encryption, and the 9.x exploit is a newer one (and so, is able to read recent saves from retail carts), so it's only a matter for retail carts, it change nothing for the roms.


 

Cool so lets hope they will keep this the same way on the new 3ds too


----------



## bytor (Feb 4, 2015)

_eyCaRambA_ said:


> Looks like 9.5 EmuNAND support is not too far off if Gateway manages to do what Mathieulh apparently just did: http://i.imgur.com/bHe6570.png
> 
> Sauce: https://twitter.com/Mathieulh


 

Something like this should be New Thread-worthy, surely..?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 4, 2015)

bytor said:


> Something like this should be New Thread-worthy, surely..?


 

I have a feeling GW made there statement was to be cautious to not get the hype up.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 4, 2015)

Even if we don't have 9.5 emunand out of the box or soon after its not like its the end of the world. Considering all of them have 8.1+ you should be able to play all games up until now with no problems (including MM and MH4U). You can still create a emunand with the firmware that your model comes with and use it for CIAs and be fine and dandy. When the time comes we can get an update to allow for 9.5+ and be set.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 4, 2015)

bytor said:


> Something like this should be New Thread-worthy, surely..?


not if it is from someone like him


----------



## Kracken (Feb 4, 2015)

I honestly do not want GW working on 9.5 emunand until they have something released that allows backups to be played on the N3DS. Everyone here wants at minimum a proof of concept that shows that GW users can use their N3DS, even in a limited capacity, similarly to how they used it on 3DS. They can add in features as the fix them, but for now if they can release a working exploit that allows everything the old 3DS has and only 9.4 emunand they should do so as soon as possible to try and stop the "I'm done, I'm buying a sky3ds" talk. The more people have to wait the more they want to buy a competitor. If it was cheaper I'd probably already have gotten one myself, but since I already have a GW card I don't need a 2nd.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> If anything i'm sure Gateway will come out of it sooner than people expect, the hard stuff has already been done and N3DS support is right around the corner


I expected Dec 25th


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I expected Dec 25th


 

Yeh, but hopefully most of the waiting is almost done now


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 4, 2015)

Won't be long now


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 4, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Won't be long now


source?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 4, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> source?


 
My hunch?


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 4, 2015)

SonyUSA is THE source.


----------



## Valfore (Feb 4, 2015)

i really hope its released before the 13th, i've got plans to grind out MH4U for 4 days with friends, but without my gateway being ready for my N3DS and not knowing what firmware will be required for MH4U leaves me in a predicament where i might just have to buy sky3ds and sell my gateway, which i really don't want to do , i mean i'd be happy to buy MH4U if i could play the retail cart without updating any further than 9.2.0 until gateway was ready, but i won't be able to tell the required firmware til either the rom leaks or release date, which will be too late for me to order sky and still join my friends for hunts, bleh


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 4, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> SonyUSA is THE source.


 
SAUCE.. .she is the SAUCE..


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 4, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> My hunch?


 
Please dont tease us like that


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 4, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> SAUCE.. .she is the SAUCE..


Wait. Shes a girl? Boobs and all? IMPOSSIBRU


----------



## Alessandro98 (Feb 4, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Won't be long now


 
Days, weeks, months? Which day would bet 10$ on?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 4, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Even if we don't have 9.5 emunand out of the box or soon after its not like its the end of the world. Considering all of them have 8.1+ you should be able to play all games up until now with no problems (including MM and MH4U). You can still create a emunand with the firmware that your model comes with and use it for CIAs and be fine and dandy. When the time comes we can get an update to allow for 9.5+ and be set.


 

You need to post that in the other thread, someone already made it to be the end of the world for them.


----------



## bytor (Feb 4, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> not if it is from someone like him


 
Never heard of him before. Has he made this up..? Has he made up stuff like this before..?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 4, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> source?


 

Heh

I have á friend in the tear 2048, he popped by to tell me now to worry about Gateway support for N3ds, it's coming soon enough

Guess we might as well wait, can't take that long


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 4, 2015)

bytor said:


> Never heard of him before. Has he made this up..? Has he made up stuff like this before..?


back in the old thread he posted a picture of an n3ds that had the records showing that it had used save data filer
people got hyped, and then some people called him on being someone who kept trolling
check his twitter feed, you'll find the pic


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 4, 2015)

delete. screw internet lol not gonna bother re-typing it


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> you guys get a mini heart attack whenever Sony


 
 Whenever sonyusa posts something? 

For me sony is by far one of our most knowledgeable members, its nice to have her around


----------



## vertabray (Feb 4, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Won't be long now


Oh SonyUSA. You're such a tease


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Whenever sonyusa posts something?
> 
> For me sony is by far one of our most knowledgeable members, its nice to have her around


haha yea, idk how that happened, my internet here on campus is buggy af

but yea, just saying. everytime SonyUSA posts sth, people go insane and take the word for fact.

Like this:


vertabray said:


> Oh SonyUSA. You're such a tease


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> haha yea, idk how that happened, my internet here on campus is buggy af
> 
> but yea, just saying. everytime SonyUSA posts sth, people go insane and take the word for fact.
> 
> Like this:


 

I can answer that, here's why:

Sony's here finally talking to you 
If you know what she means then join in too
Put your hands together, begin to clap
Here we go, it's the SonyUSA Gateway rap

Sony, Sony USA!
She's the knowledgeable leader that you know well
She's finally back without fail
Her harley quinn gun fires in spurts
If she shoots you, she'll hit first

She's cool, smarter and funnier too
She's the first member of the Gateway crew
Sony, Sony USA!


*Applause*


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thats not a rap.. This is a rap..

Wake up in the mornin
time to play some games,
check the boards,
and school some Gateway lames

If ya dont know the score
ima clue your asses in
Sky3ds works well
I just tossed my Gateway in the bin

CHORUS

You wanna play some games,
Get a Sky3ds,
If you play on n3ds,
Get a SKy3ds
If you wanna pirate,
Get a Sky3ds,
You got any fuckin brains at all you get a Sky3ds, cause its the only shit that works on a n3ds

BOOM


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 4, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Thats not a rap.. This is a rap..
> 
> Wake up in the mornin
> time to play some games,
> ...


 

Not bad rap  The Sky3ds is strong with this one


----------



## gamesgames (Feb 4, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Thats not a rap.. This is a rap..
> 
> Wake up in the mornin
> time to play some games,
> ...



I'm a gateway user, don't have the money for sky but I enjoy your freestyle. Thanks for the lols while I wait.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Whenever sonyusa posts something?
> 
> For me sony is by far one of our most knowledgeable members, its nice to have her around


 
Informed* She may be knowledgeable as well but the only real reason she is of value to us is because she appears to be informed of whats going on behind the scenes over at gatewait.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 4, 2015)

gamesgames said:


> I'm a gateway user, don't have the money for sky but I enjoy your freestyle. Thanks for the lols while I wait.


 
Thank you very much.. Miles is in denial.. soon hell see my rhymes go on till the end of time. WORD..

Im from New York so I know rap


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> I can answer that, here's why:





Miles54321 said:


> Applause*





Ralph1611 said:


> Thats not a rap.. This is a rap..





Ralph1611 said:


> BOOM


too many dragged spots. Your flows aren't smooth enough, but good try


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 4, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Thats not a rap.. This is a rap..
> 
> Wake up in the mornin
> time to play some games,
> ...


 

I have been stalking this thread since the first day it came up, but this post was so good I had to make an account and say bravo.  Read it to the tune of "boys in the hood" and laughed at work.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 4, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> I have been stalking this thread since the first day it came up, but this post was so good I had to make an account and say bravo. Read it to the tune of "boys in the hood" and laughed at work.


 
Yup.. Thats the inspiration...I didnt even know it until now...


----------



## bytor (Feb 4, 2015)

Meh, as far as I'm concerned rap is spelt with a silent c at the beginning of the word. Give me rock or blues with a decent guitar solo any day of the week lol


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 4, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> back in the old thread he posted a picture of an n3ds that had the records showing that it had used save data filer
> people got hyped, and then some people called him on being someone who kept trolling
> check his twitter feed, you'll find the pic


oh i dont think he is a troll, i just pointed out in the other thread that that wasn't "proof" he had run any of those things, and he could of just done a system transfer........but the fact the "THIS WILL NOT BE FIXED WITHOUT BOOTROM EXPLOIT" was also removed from 3dbrew, they have also added details to support this on 3Dbrew
http://3dbrew.org/wiki/3DS_System_Flaws#FIRM_Process9

so yeah the info is almost certainly legit, 9.5 emunand almost certainly will happen, and i think this scare will be enough to get gateway to move fast so people can system transfer while 9.5 is the "current" FW


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 4, 2015)

bytor said:


> Meh, as far as I'm concerned rap is spelt with a silent c at the beginning of the word. Give me rock or blues with a decent guitar solo any day of the week lol


 

Oh snap, don't be dissing my genre brah, nah i'm kidding rock and pop all day


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 4, 2015)

Its the end of the world, its forever on 9.4 and below. 9.5 and up will no longer be forever supported, FOREVER EVER? FOREVER! AMEN! MAKE PEACE WITH YOUR GW CARDS AND CAST THEM INTO THE FLAMES. THE MOON WILL CRASH INTO THE EARTH.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 4, 2015)

SonyUSA is love. SonyUSA is life.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 4, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Its the end of the world, its forever on 9.4 and below. 9.5 and up will no longer be forever supported, FOREVER EVER? FOREVER! AMEN! MAKE PEACE WITH YOUR GW CARDS AND CAST THEM INTO THE FLAMES. THE MOON WILL CRASH INTO THE EARTH.


 

In 1 month the moon will crash the earth unless 1 Gateway user saves the day!

Similarly to majoras mask he must help gateway get the exploit out and continually go back  in time to help get Gateway support WITHIN 1 Month or the moon will destroy us all!


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 4, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> @SonyU


 

?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> ?


 
Thats some temp magic


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> In 1 month the moon will crash the earth unless 1 Gateway user saves the day!
> 
> Similarly to majoras mask he must help gateway get the exploit out and continually go back in time to help get Gateway support WITHIN 1 Month or the moon will destroy us all!


 
Only the Hyuuga Clan's Byakugan Princess can save us now!!!


----------



## Xzi (Feb 4, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Its the end of the world, its forever on 9.4 and below. 9.5 and up will no longer be forever supported, FOREVER EVER? FOREVER! AMEN! MAKE PEACE WITH YOUR GW CARDS AND CAST THEM INTO THE FLAMES. THE MOON WILL CRASH INTO THE EARTH.


And then you remember that these forums are the vocal minority and everybody else is playing games on their 3DS XLs with emuNAND 9.5 instead of whining/trolling for Sky3DS here.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 4, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Only the Hyuuga Clan's Byakugan Princess can save us now!!!


 

Naruto fan 

Also btw anyone wanna make any emunand 9.5 predictions, anyone really feeling they know when it'll come out!

I'll  be the first one:

*N3ds support = February 13th - 20th*
*9.5 Emunand support = Late March *


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Naruto fan
> 
> Also btw anyone wanna make any emunand 9.5 predictions, anyone really feeling they know when it'll come out!
> 
> ...


im guessing gateway will now want to impress, and seeing as the flaw was broadcasted all over the place, my bets is they will get 9.5 emunand on n3ds FW release....if the flaw wouldn't of been shared they would of probably sat on it for a few months until it was actually needed


----------



## Xzi (Feb 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Naruto fan
> 
> Also btw anyone wanna make any emunand 9.5 predictions, anyone really feeling they know when it'll come out!
> 
> ...


9.5 emuNAND will take a month after N3DS support is released.  At most.  Gateway already has full access to the system, so obtaining the new encryption key is as simple as combing through code.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 4, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> im guessing gateway will now want to impress, and seeing as the flaw was broadcasted all over the place, my bets is they will get 9.5 emunand on n3ds FW release....if the flaw wouldn't of been shared they would of probably sat on it for a few months until it was actually needed


 

I hope you're right, that would be awesome news, Sky3ds users will wait and behold the awesomenes of the Gateway when it fully emerges with all it's support for N3DS, then there will be no complaints


----------



## Xzi (Feb 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> I hope you're right, that would be awesome news, Sky3ds users will wait and behold the awesomenes of the Gateway when it fully emerges with all it's support for N3DS, then there will be no complaints


Eh the Sky3DS users here will keep trolling no matter what.  Their cart can't compete on feature set, so they just try to get people riled up instead.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 4, 2015)

Xzi said:


> And then you remember that these forums are the vocal minority and everybody else is playing games on their 3DS XLs with emuNAND 9.5 instead of whining/trolling for Sky3DS here.


enjoying ORAS on big XL screens


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> I hope you're right, that would be awesome news, Sky3ds users will wait and behold the awesomenes of the Gateway when it fully emerges with all it's support for N3DS, then there will be no complaints


hmmm i would of been happy for them to sit on it for a good while, seeing as this flaw can be patched, it would of been better to play dumb and have a sneaky backdoor ready for when its actually needed, like if/once a new rom encryption format was pushed, emunand compatibility is very short game plan.......lets just hope they have more tricks up their sleeves


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 4, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Eh the Sky3DS users here will keep trolling no matter what. Their cart can't compete on feature set, so they just try to get people riled up instead.


 

Heh, I gotta agree with you, Multiboy2k or whatever needs to stop making it seem like Sky3ds is god and Gateway is shite



gamesquest1 said:


> hmmm i would of been happy for them to sit on it for a good while, seeing as this flaw can be patched, it would of been better to play dumb and have a sneaky backdoor ready for when its actually needed, like if/once a new rom encryption format was pushed, emunand compatibility is very short game plan.......lets just hope they have more tricks up their sleeves


 

I'm quite happy that they mentioned it to us beforehand atleast though


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Heh, I gotta agree with you, Multiboy2k or whatever needs to stop making it seem like Sky3ds is god and Gateway is shite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well tbh gateway reaction was "you may not have 9.5 emunand for a while on the n3DS"......its info from other sources that reveled there is actually a backdoor of sorts.......oh well hopefully gateway just hurry up now


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 4, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> well tbh gateway reaction was "you may not have 9.5 emunand for a while on the n3DS"......its info from other sources that reveled there is actually a backdoor of sorts.......oh well hopefully gateway just hurry up now


 
Not really a backdoor, but more or less whatever stuff Nintendo added to the N3DS to prevent emuNAND is basically useless now.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 4, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Not really a backdoor, but more or less whatever stuff Nintendo added to the N3DS to prevent emuNAND is basically useless now.


yeah, i know it was more a flaw rather than a "backdoor" as in it wasn't an intended feature, just poor implementation, but yeah the current efforts that Nintendo made are now useless, but the early warning means the fix will also come sooner now rather than later


----------



## satel (Feb 4, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Eh the Sky3DS users here will keep trolling no matter what. Their cart can't compete on feature set, so they just try to get people riled up instead.


 

are you getting a GATEWAY tattoo done ?  



SonyUSA said:


> Won't be long now


 

looks like it's finally happening this weekend .   i say this is good time to do another one of your videos 
although i have been waiting months for this news looks like i will have to wait a little longer since i have sold my JAP n3ds & pre-ordered EU one.which i think will arrive on the 16th,hopefully it will be compatible with my gateway.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 4, 2015)

I've been all excited the past month or so about the N3DS, but I recently bought and downgraded an ALBW XL and I couldn't be happier. Dat offline exploit tho. 

If Gateway releases an offline exploit and 9.5 compatibility, I'm on board with getting a N3DS.  Until then, I'll enjoy this'n.   Here's to hoping!


----------



## satel (Feb 4, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> well tbh gateway reaction was "you may not have 9.5 emunand for a while on the n3DS"......its info from other sources that reveled there is actually a backdoor of sorts.......oh well hopefully gateway just hurry up now


 

depends who's the source of the news is ? if it's the guy behind the ninja hack then yes he's some what reliable if it's not then it could be another fake wanna be fame seeker like the ones from the psp scene.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 4, 2015)

satel said:


> depends who's the source of the news is ? if it's the guy behind the ninja hack then yes he's some what reliable if it's not then it could be another fake wanna be fame seeker like the ones from the psp scene.


 
Actually it's yellows8 who found it first, and yellows8 is basically the guy who knows the most on 3DS hacking (he's who smea usually gets assistance from). After that I think that one attention seeker guy found it as well and then smea posted it in his twitter.


----------



## satel (Feb 4, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Actually it's yellows8 who found it first, and yellows8 is basically the guy who knows the most on 3DS hacking (he's who smea usually gets assistance from). After that I think that one attention seeker guy found it as well and then smea posted it in his twitter.


 

sounds reliable enough source to me.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 4, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Won't be long now


 

It won't be long until summer either


----------



## Rizzorules (Feb 4, 2015)

Gateway really needs to launch the update in 9 days to give us enough time to download things from the eshop before nintendo patches correctly the new 3ds


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 4, 2015)

Only *one* person discovered a flaw in the security implementation.  He didn't say he shared it with anyone at all.  It could be months until Gateway finds it themselves, finds an alternative, or the solution leaks to them (as has happened in the past).  Making an assumption that because *someone* cracked it that Gateway will be able to immediately is only founded on your wishful thinking.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 4, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> Only *one* person discovered a flaw in the security implementation. He didn't say he shared it with anyone at all. It could be months until Gateway finds it themselves, finds an alternative, or the solution leaks to them (as has happened in the past). Making an assumption that because *someone* cracked it that Gateway will be able to immediately is only founded on your wishful thinking.


 
Actually it's two people, yellows8 and that one annoying attention seeker guy who had DevMenu running on his 3DS before.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 4, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Actually it's two people, yellows8 and that one annoying attention seeker guy who had DevMenu running on his 3DS before.


 
Where is your source?  Just because yellows8 is aware of the fact it can be done, and thus changed his original statement, does not mean he has done / knows how to do it himself.  Unless he's told you otherwise...?  He probably changed the statement based on the work of mathieu.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Naruto fan
> 
> Also btw anyone wanna make any emunand 9.5 predictions, anyone really feeling they know when it'll come out!
> 
> ...


 

Just finish watching the movie, was pretty damn good.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> It won't be long until summer either


 

Good, then people can stop bitching about the wait time for Gateway


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 4, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Just finish watching the movie, was pretty damn good.


 

The Last Naruto: The Movie?


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 4, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> Where is your source? Just because yellows8 is aware of the fact it can be done, and thus changed his original statement, does not mean he has done / knows how to do it himself. Unless he's told you otherwise...? He probably changed the statement based on the work of mathieu.


This:

https://twitter.com/smealum/status/563041822898139138

And my first post:


shinyquagsire23 said:


> EDIT: Hate pulling IRC logs (it's just kinda weird), but this is basically the reasoning for the edit:
> 
> ```
> [20:44] <@yellows8> http://3dbrew.org/w/index.php?title=9.5.0-22&curid=1823&diff=11562&oldid=11560 ;-)
> ...


 
Winking faces are serious stuff. And nobody is going to give definitive proof, because that would mean making it easier for Gateway. And no, mathieu only announced his findings after yellows8, although it's possible the two keep in touch (not sure if they do or not).


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 4, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Winking faces are serious stuff. And nobody is going to give definitive proof, because that would mean making it easier for Gateway. And no, mathieu only announced his findings after yellows8, although it's possible the two keep in touch (not sure if they do or not).


 

This is proof enough for me, so I concede at least *two* people know, but again this is no indicator at all to what success Gateway will have.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> The Last Naruto: The Movie?


 

Yes.

Doesn't matter what anyone says, if GW hasn't cracked it and you think there lying just move it along, sky3ds is waiting for you. Proof? Could you understand any of the proof even if it was provided to you?  Could any of you do anything with it, granted I've seen a few people who have released useful apps but the majority sitting here asking for proof as if they can confirm with there own eyes that the code can be cracked GIVE ME A GOOD LAUGH.  

Also smea does not work for GW, leave it at that.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 4, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Doesn't matter what anyone says, if GW hasn't cracked it and you *think there lying just move it along*, sky3ds is waiting for you. *Proof?* Could you understand any of the proof even if it was provided to you? Could any of you do anything with it, granted I've seen a few people who have released useful apps but the majority sitting here asking for proof as if they can confirm with there own eyes that the code can be cracked *GIVE ME A GOOD LAUGH*.
> 
> Also* smea does not work for GW*, leave it at that.


 
Who are you replying to?
Who stated Gateway was lying?
Who asked for proof?
Who said smea works for Gateway?

I have read the last few pages and didn't see any of this stuff... I think you're giving yourself a laugh at phantom posters...


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 4, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> Who are you replying to?
> Who stated Gateway was lying?
> Who asked for proof?
> Who said smea works for Gateway?
> ...


 
Dont worry about tony...he attacks anyone and anything


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 4, 2015)

Only those who constantly repeat themselves.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 5, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Only those who constantly repeat themselves.


 

*Gateway* is great, *Sky3ds* ain't bad, can't wait to pirate games for free and make *Nintendo* Mad 
*Gateway* is great, *Sky3ds* ain't bad, can't wait to pirate games for free and make *Nintendo* Mad 
*Gateway* is great, *Sky3ds* ain't bad, can't wait to pirate games for free and make *Nintendo* Mad 
*Gateway* is great, *Sky3ds* ain't bad, can't wait to pirate games for free and make *Nintendo* Mad


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 5, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> *Gateway* is great, *Sky3ds* ain't bad, can't wait to pirate games for free and make *Nintendo* Mad
> *Gateway* is great, *Sky3ds* ain't bad, can't wait to pirate games for free and make *Nintendo* Mad
> *Gateway* is great, *Sky3ds* ain't bad, can't wait to pirate games for free and make *Nintendo* Mad
> *Gateway* is great, *Sky3ds* ain't bad, can't wait to pirate games for free and make *Nintendo* Mad



Do this everyday and ill be all on your ass too : )


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 5, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Do this everyday and ill be all on your ass too : )


 

Also tony, how long do you think it will take for the 9.5 emunand release to come out?
I'm personally thinking a month

Also, Sky3ds; I respect for them in the sense that they got another method of running games on 3DS, the thing is as easy as it is to patch out
Nintendo don't focus on this sort of thing and i'm there are some DS carts that people can still use for DS's like DSTwo for 3DS so i'm sure regardless of how easy it is to patch out
it will last for a while

Any thoughts on this, just wish there was a way in the future for Sky3ds to run region free stuff no N3DS


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 5, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Also tony, how long do you think it will take for the 9.5 emunand release to come out?
> I'm personally thinking a month
> 
> Also, Sky3ds; I respect for them in the sense that they got another method of running games on 3DS, the thing is as easy as it is to patch out
> ...



Probably a month. It looks like GW might need to release what they have for n3ds support as a beta as well and see how it fairs with the inexperienced users, from there if all fairs well they can move forward with 9.5 support for n3ds.

I assume at first that sky3ds would be region free because of the way it works on multiple systems with any needed software adjustments.  But to my surprise it will only play games depending on the region of the system. It definitely sounds like sky3ds is solid but it lacks homebrew and thats the only negative I see.

I respect the scene and welcome more competition, its the only way to keep them on there toes. Sure as hell aint gonna sit around and bicker about a late release.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 5, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Also tony, how long do you think it will take for the 9.5 emunand release to come out?
> I'm personally thinking a month
> 
> Also, Sky3ds; I respect for them in the sense that they got another method of running games on 3DS, the thing is as easy as it is to patch out
> ...


 
A month? The only thing that'll happen in the next month is another useless announcement about n3ds support coming soon. GW can't even get emunand <=9.4 working in the 2.5 months they've had so far.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> A month? The only thing that'll happen in the next month is another useless announcement about n3ds support coming soon. GW can't even get emunand <=9.4 working in the 2.5 months they've had so far.


 

No, Support is coming extremely soon, the thing is emunand can take a while, things can speed up once the system comes out

I know you're a sky fan but don't hate the gate


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 5, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> No, Support is coming extremely soon, the thing is emunand can take a while, things can speed up once the system comes out
> 
> I know you're a sky fan but don't hate the gate


Lol ur so thug always be rhyming n flowing


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 5, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> No, Support is coming extremely soon, the thing is emunand can take a while, things can speed up once the system comes out
> 
> I know you're a sky fan but don't hate the gate


 
How do you know support is coming extremely soon? What is "extremely soon" anyway? Back in December everybody thought support was coming soon.

By the way, GW's official website clearly states that:

*Team Gateway will EXCLUSIVELY communicate about news/update/info on our official website here or via our official email [email protected]*
*Anything different such as Twitter, Facebook, Google+, other emails etc. is not coming from Team Gateway. Watch out for fake accounts/scammers!*

Judging from GW's past behaviour, it's much more reasonable to think the release won't happen for at least another month


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 5, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> No, Support is coming extremely soon, the thing is emunand can take a while, things can speed up once the system comes out
> 
> I know you're a sky fan but don't hate the gate


 

Notice. He went from "summer time" to "another month". HAHAHA.


----------



## satel (Feb 5, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> How do you know support is coming extremely soon? What is "extremely soon" anyway? Back in December everybody thought support was coming soon.
> 
> By the way, GW's official website clearly states that:
> 
> ...


 

Thomas if you go back 2 or 3 pages the answer you looking for is posted there by SonyUSA,she said "won't be long now" without anyone asking her & i'm sure you know what this means ? she was probably told the release date by the gateway team.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 5, 2015)

satel said:


> Thomas if you go back 2 or 3 pages the answer you looking for is posted there by SonyUSA,she said "won't be long now" without anyone asking her & i'm sure you know what this means ? she was probably told the release date by the gateway team.


 
Garyopa also came online again yesterday, which is a good sign. Apparently his internet got knocked down again after some storm. And honestly, I wouldn't be surprised given that he lives on an island somewhere.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 5, 2015)

satel said:


> Thomas if you go back 2 or 3 pages the answer you looking for is posted there by SonyUSA,she said "won't be long now" without anyone asking her & i'm sure you know what this means ? she was probably told the release date by the gateway team.


 
But who is SonyUSA? What reason do we have to believe her? If I create a new account and claim to be a beta tester without proof, and say that the release will come out tomorrow, you guys must believe me right?

BTW, I'm not hating on GW for no reason... if sky3ds team, or anybody for that matter, did this type of thing I'd hate on them too

EDIT: Like i said in my previous post, all real GW communication is done through their website, not some member on gbatemp. If GW wants an official representative or leaker on gbatemp, then they should say this on their website somewhere (and personally i think this would be a good idea)


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 5, 2015)

There's no reason to believe me


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 5, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> There's no reason to believe me


 
Damn Thomas... you got her to admit it


----------



## satel (Feb 5, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> But who is SonyUSA? What reason do we have to believe her?


 

she makes GW tutorials,she makes GW video's,she beta test their software & possibly the one who updates their website with news & the one who replies to "customer" emails on behalf of the GW team. she also told us the last long awaited hype train update was coming & it did.

the way i look at it is they are the GATE & she's their WAY.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 5, 2015)

Wasn't the leaked tutorial completely wrong though? 

Related to Mii creation or something like that when it wasn't the good method at all.

Not trying to troll though, maybe I missed something.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 5, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Wasn't the leaked tutorial completely wrong though?
> 
> Related to Mii creation or something like that when it wasn't the good method at all.
> 
> Not trying to troll though, maybe I missed something.


We don't know if its fake cause we don't have the update yet....


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 5, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Wasn't the leaked tutorial completely wrong though?
> 
> Related to Mii creation or something like that when it wasn't the good method at all.
> 
> Not trying to troll though, maybe I missed something.


 
It was a legit tutorial, confirmed by garyopa. The problem is that Gateway opted to not release that exploit since it was unstable and basically kills Mii functionality (which is important for a lot of games, ie Tomodachi Life, Sm4sh, Streetpass, etc). If my Miis were killed off, I could probably live with it, but I'd rather have an exploit which had minimal damages like ninjhax.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 5, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> We don't know if its fake cause we don't have the update yet....


 
I meant, for the 9.x exploit and we have the update since a while now.



shinyquagsire23 said:


> It was a legit tutorial, confirmed by garyopa. The problem is that Gateway opted to not release that exploit since it was unstable and basically kills Mii functionality (which is important for a lot of games, ie Tomodachi Life, Sm4sh, Streetpass, etc). If my Miis were killed off, I could probably live with it, but I'd rather have an exploit which had minimal damages like ninjhax.


 
Okay, missed that part then, thanks.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 5, 2015)

davhuit said:


> I meant, for the 9.x exploit and we have the update since a while now.


That one was for the N3DS, not older models. I'd have to go look at the tutorial, its been a while.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 5, 2015)

No, it was for all models if I remember right.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 5, 2015)

davhuit said:


> No, it was for all models if I remember right.


Was she not using a N3DS? If I remember correctly it was. And we already know that the N3DS uses a different exploit. As stated above, Gary also confirmed this all.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 5, 2015)

As that time, it wasn't stated yet N3DS used a different exploit (we didn't even knew N3DS wouldn't be supported with 9.x exploit). I'm pretty sure the tutorial didn't said it was only for N3DS because I looked at it to see how it would work and I didn't had a N3DS at that time (and I still don't have one).

But as I already said, shinyquagsire23's explanation was fine for me.


----------



## satel (Feb 5, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Garyopa also came online again yesterday, which is a good sign. Apparently his internet got knocked down again after some storm.


 

the main thing he's safe & doing fine.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 5, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Was she not using a N3DS? If I remember correctly it was. And we already know that the N3DS uses a different exploit. As stated above, Gary also confirmed this all.


 
I know with the web browser exploit the N3DS will definitely need a new exploit, partially because the web browser is updated and doesn't have that vulnerability, and also partially because even if there was another browser exploit the JAP N3DS's on 8.1 don't have the new browser installed.


----------



## ground (Feb 5, 2015)

I THINK we could see an update soon (around friday), even with 9.5 emunand. This way people can system transfers to their N3DS before 9.6 will come out and will block emunand for a while.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 5, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> I know with the web browser exploit the N3DS will definitely need a new exploit, partially because the web browser is updated and doesn't have that vulnerability, and also partially because even if there was another browser exploit the JAP N3DS's on 8.1 don't have the new browser installed.


 

Yeah, no one knows what GW will do. Ether they find a new exploit or they use the Mii one with its drawbacks (or perhaps they can find a way to fix those drawbacks).


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 5, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Yeah, no one knows what GW will do. Ether they find a new exploit or they use the Mii one with its drawbacks (or perhaps they can find a way to fix those drawbacks).


 
I hope you are right man.... I hope you are right


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 5, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> It was a legit tutorial, confirmed by garyopa. The problem is that Gateway opted to not release that exploit since it was unstable and basically kills Mii functionality (which is important for a lot of games, ie Tomodachi Life, Sm4sh, Streetpass, etc). If my Miis were killed off, I could probably live with it, but I'd rather have an exploit which had minimal damages like ninjhax.


tbh the solution to broken mii's would really just be setting up emunand, its possible they where planning to release without emunand originally, but figured rather than releasing something half done, we get emunand up and running, leave mii's broken in sysnand and have the users either format in emunand to restore mii functionality while in emunand or they could probably just make the launcher delete the mii data when you first set up emunand.....which would mean same entry point in miiplaza, but no broken games in emunand, considering they said 9.5 emunand wouldn't be working (although the news that the new security had a bug probably means they will now implement it) it sounds like all the pieces are in place to release


----------



## idx13 (Feb 5, 2015)

So is it safe to import 8.1 Japanese New 3DS?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 5, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> tbh the solution to broken mii's would really just be setting up emunand, its possible they where planning to release without emunand originally, but figured rather than releasing something half done, we get emunand up and running, leave mii's broken in sysnand and have the users either format in emunand to restore mii functionality while in emunand or they could probably just make the launcher delete the mii data when you first set up emunand.....which would mean same entry point in miiplaza, but no broken games in emunand, considering they said 9.5 emunand wouldn't be working (although the news that the new security had a bug probably means they will now implement it) it sounds like all the pieces are in place to release


 
I was actually thinking about this before we even knew that Miis would be broken with the exploit. Emunand should be the solution to it all, no?


----------



## bytor (Feb 5, 2015)

Well I've been on the hype train all this time, I'm not getting off until it reaches its destination lol

Hopefully we'll get some good news this weekend now that we know there's a huge hole in the security of the New 3DS.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 5, 2015)

idx13 said:


> So is it safe to import 8.1 Japanese New 3DS?


well they said 8.1 n3ds's will be supported, but afaik most JPN n3DS's are coming with 9.0 now anyway


VeryCrushed said:


> I was actually thinking about this before we even knew that Miis would be broken with the exploit. Emunand should be the solution to it all, no?


yeah should be, and them saying 9.5 wouldn't be supported sounds very much like they have it up and running already now......shouldn't be too much longer now, although the 9.5 bug that gives them a way in will probably be worked on now before release


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 5, 2015)

idx13 said:


> So is it safe to import 8.1 Japanese New 3DS?


 

Why import at this point? US N3DS release is in about a week and a half and signs point to it being 9.2 or less.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 5, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Why import at this point? US N3DS release is in about a week and a half and signs point to it being 9.2 or less.


 
I'd say definitely stay in your region in case no Gateway, but for the smaller N3DS I'd go for the AUS or EUR N3DS definitely. Cover plates are awesome.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 5, 2015)

satel said:


> are you getting a GATEWAY tattoo done?


It's simply fact.  Sky3DS plays ROMs.  Region-free if you use regionthree.  Gateway plays ROMs region-free and does...everything else.  There's no comparison when putting the two head-to-head, it's simply a matter of compatibility.  And that's why Sky3DS users troll using compatibility as their only sticking point.  If I wanted to troll for Gateway, I could use any number of other features to do so.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 5, 2015)

idx13 said:


> So is it safe to import 8.1 Japanese New 3DS?


 

Are Japanese New 3DS really cheaper than European New 3ds, otherwise I don't see why everyone is importing Japanese ones


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 5, 2015)

All i can say is that you should wait until the release in your respective region UNLESS you want the regular size and are unable to obtain it in your region.


----------



## chronoex (Feb 5, 2015)

Nothing wrong with wanting access to Japanese e-shop and maybe general language preference. Not that it matters at the moment due to temporary lack of emunand support past 9.4.


----------



## Malala (Feb 5, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Are Japanese New 3DS really cheaper than European New 3ds, otherwise I don't see why everyone is importing Japanese ones


They are a lot cheaper, but with shipping, customs and the fact that you have to find an intermediary to buy it in Japan it might end up not being worth the hassle.


----------



## idx13 (Feb 5, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Are Japanese New 3DS really cheaper than European New 3ds, otherwise I don't see why everyone is importing Japanese ones


Yes 25-30% cheaper. If there is an eventual region change for it then it's worth it.


----------



## idx13 (Feb 5, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> All i can say is that you should wait until the release in your respective region UNLESS you want the regular size and are unable to obtain it in your region.


 
It's not available in the US 

I already got an Australian one I actually just want a black one now too.


----------



## idx13 (Feb 5, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Why import at this point? US N3DS release is in about a week and a half and signs point to it being 9.2 or less.


 
No, only the XL is coming to the US.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 5, 2015)

idx13 said:


> No, only the XL is coming to the US.


 

You didnt see my last post did you?



VeryCrushed said:


> All i can say is that you should wait until the release in your respective region UNLESS you want the regular size and are unable to obtain it in your region.


----------



## idx13 (Feb 5, 2015)

That's the one I was replying to, basically just saying 'yep'


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 5, 2015)

cheer up, guys. we do need another 1500+pages to get the new release like GW 3.0 did

lets post ！


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 5, 2015)

wbsddgg said:


> cheer up, guys. we do need another 1500+pages to get the new release like GW 3.0 did
> 
> lets post ！


 

We dont have nearly as many people as before, its only us N3DS users. A lot of people were posting on that thread for regular 3DS/XL/2DS. Chances of getting that before release is slim.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 5, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> We dont have nearly as many people as before, its only us N3DS users. A lot of people were posting on that thread for regular 3DS/XL/2DS. Chances of getting that before release is slim.


well i suppose we might get a influx once the EU/US release date hits.....but still 5.x-9.2 userbase is/was much bigger than n3ds userbase


----------



## satel (Feb 5, 2015)

wbsddgg said:


> cheer up, guys. we do need another 1500+pages to get the new release like GW 3.0 did
> 
> lets post ！


 

i joined the long journey on the last great hype train thread from page 10 all the way to the very last stop only to find out i was aboard the wrong damn train.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 5, 2015)

gamesquest1 : Depend of the firmware. If it's 9.3, there won't be any need for them to ask for the exploit, but as it seem it might be 9.0~9.2, then you are maybe right xD


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 5, 2015)

davhuit said:


> gamesquest1 : Depend of the firmware. If it's 9.3, there won't be any need for them to ask for the exploit, but as it seem it might be 9.0~9.2, then you are maybe right xD


im sure even if it does launch with 9.3-9.5 (i doubt it but _if_) there would still at least be a small influx of "when support for 9.3-9.5.....still i very much doubt this thread will reach anywhere near the old threads levels


----------



## davhuit (Feb 5, 2015)

9.3 or 9.4 is possible, 9.5 is not (firmware is too new). Even if they are ready a few weeks before the actual release, it would be still too new.

For the rest, yeah, you are problably right after all.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 5, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> We dont have nearly as many people as before, its only us N3DS users. A lot of people were posting on that thread for regular 3DS/XL/2DS. Chances of getting that before release is slim.


I had sooo many posts in the old thread, and I mostly lurk this thread now lol. 

The working week has begun. No more ppl just sitting at home with no work/school to go to. We all got shit to do this time 'round. 

And I doubt the gw release will be much longer than Feb 13, if not before then. That thread was one of a kind.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I had sooo many posts in the old thread, and I mostly lurk this thread now lol.
> 
> The working week has begun. No more ppl just sitting at home with no work/school to go to. We all got shit to do this time 'round.
> 
> And I doubt the gw release will be much longer than Feb 13, if not before then. That thread was one of a kind.


 

It really was, i mainly lurk as well and reply when i see something that peaks my interest.

Im not totally expecting a release before the 13th, not like it matters for me anyways cause i wont have my N3DS in my hands until then. Ill be all over the wait as soon as i get it.

Im mainly working and playing FFXIV, so i have plenty of stuff keeping me occupied.


----------



## delt31 (Feb 5, 2015)

getting impatient.....thinking about buying the sky3ds but worried about it being blocked.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 5, 2015)

delt31 said:


> getting impatient.....thinking about buying the sky3ds but worried about it being blocked.


 
Patience is a virtue my friend.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 5, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Patience is a virtue my friend.


 
Agreed, this is year of the Gateway and exploits for it at any rate, eventually you'll be able to run all your games/homebrew etc.

It's worth the wait, it's not like we HAVE to be using it now right?


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 5, 2015)

delt31 said:


> getting impatient.....thinking about buying the sky3ds but worried about it being blocked.


The Sky card works very well, but if you are short on cash I would recommend you to keep waiting  I'm very happy with the card but not being able to play eshop games is a bummer, although as I said the thing works very well with the right  micro sd without bugs or slowdowns.


----------



## satel (Feb 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> That thread was one of a kind.


 

it was indeed,it was powerful too,it forced gw team to reply to emails all the time & in the end give up & release the update. it worked


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 5, 2015)

So.......anyone suppose Sony will do another one of those "New Update vids ft. Red Nail Polish" ?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 5, 2015)

satel said:


> it was indeed,it was powerful too,it forced gw team to reply to emails all the time & in the end give up & release the update. it worked


 

At least now GW isnt wasting time replying to emails and they are just working on the update, crossing my fingers for a update on or shortly after the 13th.

Ohh, and my 300th post


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 5, 2015)

sky3ds and no wait...........GW and wait.........

Pick your cup of tea.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 5, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> sky3ds and no wait...........GW and wait.........
> 
> Pick your cup of tea.


Indeed.  People who wait do so because Gateway has a much more extensive feature list, though, so that's just as valid an option.


----------



## satel (Feb 5, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> sky3ds and no wait...........GW and wait.........
> 
> Pick your cup of tea.


 

or Pick your cup of tea & pour it on tony's & Xzi's heads for been so childish starting a fanboy war sky vs gw talk at every opportunity they can!! the worst type of "members" you can have on any hype train thread. 

the old thread was one of a kind indeed. gw hurry up with the damn update


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 5, 2015)

satel said:


> or Pick your cup of tea & pour it on tony's & Xzi's heads for been so childish starting a fanboy war sky vs gw talk at every opportunity they can!! the worst type of "members" you can have on any hype train thread.
> 
> the old thread was one of a kind indeed. gw hurry up with the damn update


 

yeah！ that's what I wanna say.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 5, 2015)

There is no fanboy unlike you negative attitude in this thread about GW. You have an option so move along.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 5, 2015)

satel said:


> the old thread was one of a kind indeed. gw hurry up with the damn update


 
The old thread wasn't as annoyingly pessimistic as this one. Every other post in here seems to be "Ugh OMGZZ Gaywait y u no update" from the same people over and over and then the old "Get a sky3DS if you don't like waiting" "sky is dump u stupidhead" "but et works on 9.5 luzerzzz" debate gets fired up again, and then Bortz comes in and cleans it up and the cycle repeats. At least in the old thread we had fun making fun of Gateway's e-mails and their strange measurements of time.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 5, 2015)

satel said:


> or Pick your cup of tea & pour it on tony's & Xzi's heads for been so childish starting a fanboy war sky vs gw talk at every opportunity they can!! the worst type of "members" you can have on any hype train thread.
> 
> the old thread was one of a kind indeed. gw hurry up with the damn update


I just respond, I don't incite this shenanigans.  I have a Gateway and a 3DS XL so I have no horse in this race, people are free to choose whichever flash cart suits their needs.  I'd just prefer if we could limit the amount of misinformation being spewed on here.  And no, this is not a case of separate but equal.  Sky3DS users are trolling and pretending as if they know when/if Gateway updates will be released far more than the Gateway fan base who are simply waiting.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 5, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> The old thread wasn't as annoyingly pessimistic as this one. Every other post in here seems to be "Ugh OMGZZ Gaywait y u no update" from the same people over and over and then the old "Get a sky3DS if you don't like waiting" "sky is dump u stupidhead" "but et works on 9.5 luzerzzz" debate gets fired up again, and then Bortz comes in and cleans it up and the cycle repeats. At least in the old thread we had fun making fun of Gateway's e-mails and their strange measurements of time.


 
 Its as if we don't already know that GW hasn't released there update yet it comes back around.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 5, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Its as if we don't already know that GW hasn't released there update yet it comes back around.


 
Well I'm genuinely surprised by the amount of people saying it'll never happen or over-exaggerating the dates. It's almost as if some people in here forgot that they released 3.0 at all, and 3.0 was fairly significant. They easily came up with enough proof that N3DS support is coming, and yet people are determined to remain overly pessimistic about the situation. Granted, getting overly optimistic isn't a good thing either, that just about killed the last thread with all the failed predictions flying around.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm probably one of the few who care more about what firmware will have the N3DS instead of when gateway will release the exploit xD (I have a regular 3DS, probably like most people, so it's not a real problem to wait, but instead, it would be more bothering to have to resell the unboxed N3DS MM and import an australian one).

So, well, fingers crossed, until 8 days!

(Even managed to find a cheap Cubic Ninja PAL, less than 20 €, on ebay, with shipping costs if I want to try homebrew on it meanwhile)


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 5, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> We dont have nearly as many people as before, its only us N3DS users. A lot of people were posting on that thread for regular 3DS/XL/2DS. Chances of getting that before release is slim.


August 14th is six months away.  Look at the clip this thread is going, we are going to blow that old lame thread out of the water!  I am feeling it!


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 5, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Well I'm genuinely surprised by the amount of people saying it'll never happen or over-exaggerating the dates. It's almost as if some people in here forgot that they released 3.0 at all, and 3.0 was fairly significant. They easily came up with enough proof that N3DS support is coming, and yet people are determined to remain overly pessimistic about the situation. Granted, getting overly optimistic isn't a good thing either, that just about killed the last thread with all the failed predictions flying around.


 

They shouldn't have made those predictions, no need to post emails, no one forced anyone to go out and purchase a system that was not released in there region. NOTHING. They could've waited for the release and let the bugs get worked out then be happy afterwards. No one told them to go buy everything immediately. Come on now.....members talking about how pissed they are that they had to import the damn thing and now its sitting there collecting dry skin dust. Nothing has been short of supply so the excuses being made are plain ridiculous.

I haven't seen any of the previous sites sold out of the N3DSLL at all.  GW cards are still being sold.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 5, 2015)

davhuit said:


> I'm probably one of the few who care more about what firmware will have the N3DS instead of when gateway will release the exploit xD (I have a regular 3DS, probably like most people, so it's not a real problem to wait, but instead, it would be more bothering to have to resell the unboxed N3DS MM and import an australian one).
> 
> So, well, fingers crossed, until 8 days!
> 
> (Even managed to find a cheap Cubic Ninja PAL, less than 20 €, on ebay, with shipping costs if I want to try homebrew on it meanwhile)


 
Really? I've only been able to find copies around $36, but with an added $20 shipping charge (although I guess shipping internationally is expensive, but still ;-; ). At this point it wouldn't be worth the money for me to grab Cubic Ninja for my PAL N3DS really.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 5, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Really? I've only been able to find copies around $36, but with an added $20 shipping charge (although I guess shipping internationally is expensive, but still ;-; ). At this point it wouldn't be worth the money for me to grab Cubic Ninja for my PAL N3DS really.


 

This is where sky3ds comes into play. LOL!


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 5, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> This is where sky3ds comes into play. LOL!


 
I'd say no both on the stance that it's exclusively a piracy cart and I already said that CN was too expensive for me. Ain't no way I'm paying $90 for a sky3DS, I already wasted enough money. 

Plus I still have my old 3DS so it's not that big of a deal, although I really want to work on adding N3DS compatability to things for the future. Not even sure if the N3DS compatibility I added to GameYob works or not tbh.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 5, 2015)

Just got in with a Jap N3ds, learning Japanese sounds fun... Just hope regions can be switched, that would be great.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 5, 2015)

nor3x said:


> Just got in with a Jap N3ds, learning Japanese sounds fun... Just hope regions can be switched, that would be great.


Relocating continents is likely a task even to large for the Gateway Gods.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 5, 2015)

Could have sworn I saw a yt video where a dude switched at least the language but I'm guessing that can be done with emunand?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 5, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Relocating continents is likely a task even to large for the Gateway Gods.


For all we know, it could be locked at the hardware level.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 5, 2015)

So if I run emunand on a j3ds everything will still be in Japanese? Huh. Considering it's an emulated version of the os wouldn't it be plausible you change language...(assuming you obtained another regions nand). [New to the whole scene]


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 5, 2015)

nor3x said:


> So if I run emunand on a j3ds everything will still be in Japanese? Huh. Considering it's an emulated version of the os wouldn't it be plausible you change language...(assuming you obtained another regions nand). [New to the whole scene]


 

Here you go man, check out this thread: https://gbatemp.net/threads/poc-3ds-region-changing-proof.378110/


----------



## nor3x (Feb 5, 2015)

Sweet, thanks for the pick up. Looks legit, hope it can be integrated into gw... even though, that's often not the way devs work but here's hoping.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 5, 2015)

EvilMakiPR said:


> View attachment 15388


 

Thanks bro, now I have my very own clock for when Gateway releases their shit  Says "soon" sounds good  (Lol, it shouldn't be too soon though honestly)

Also the more people are like damn I want this released ASAP, the more i'm like, who gives a fuck when it's released as long as a company can release an exploit


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 5, 2015)

Did anybody see garyopas latest post where he "predicts" it'll be released within the next week?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 5, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Did anybody see garyopas latest post where he "predicts" it'll be released within the next week?


 

No where is this, also who is garyopas again?


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 5, 2015)

I posted a screenshot not that it really means anything lmao. But were all desperate n willing to cling on to any sort of strand of hope...


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 5, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> I posted a screenshot not that it really means anything lmao. But were all desperate n willing to cling on to any sort of strand of hope...


 

Yeh it'll come soon, no worries, 1 week sounds about right, that's my prediction too


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 5, 2015)

Take it with a grain of salt, that's his PREDICTION. The GW team didn't tell him that, just his guts.

Edit: also, my prediction was about a week as well. Right around/after the US N3DS release.


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 5, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Take it with a grain of salt, that's his PREDICTION. The GW team didn't tell him that, just his guts.
> 
> Edit: also, my prediction was about a week as well. Right around/after the US N3DS release.



But it sort of makes sense. If gateway don't release the hack on or before n3ds us and EU release, then 90% of casual people will buy sky 3ds and it's clones (it's much easier to use also). There's only 10% or advanced users so who'd care about future updates and cia support, otherwise 100 games for $80 (plus 9.5 support which gateway has already stated they won't support on launch) is still a good deal.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 5, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> But it sort of makes sense. If gateway don't release the hack on or before n3ds us and EU release, then 90% of people will buy sky 3ds and it's clones. There's only 10% or so who'd care about future updates and cia support, otherwise 100 games for $80 (plus 9.5 support which gateway has already stated they won't support on launch) is still a good deal.


On release date cannot be expected, at that point they will hold off until they add support for US N3DS models and test. People should at least give them a few days after the N3DS release. I'm not even close to willing to get a Sky3DS. After the research that went into the diskwriter by me and some other members, its looking like they will have to release a whole new cart just to break the 31 game barrier. Sky3DS is too shady for me. Again that's just me though...


----------



## Xzi (Feb 5, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> On release date cannot be expected, at that point they will hold off until they add support for US N3DS models and test. People should at least give them a few days after the N3DS release. I'm not even close to willing to get a Sky3DS. After the research that went into the diskwriter by me and some other members, its looking like they will have to release a whole new cart just to break the 31 game barrier. Sky3DS is too shady for me. Again that's just me though...


If the US N3DS consoles release with the same firmware as the review consoles, it shouldn't be an issue.  Gateway almost certainly already has several review N3DS consoles from the US.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 5, 2015)

That's insinuating that 1. They have people working with them who would be allowed into Nintendo's review circle. Or 2. Someone who was given a review unit would give gw a system. Neither sound likely...


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 5, 2015)

GW may very well have obtained a US N3DS, we may never know. Its all speculation, all I can say is that if they release the update on or before the US release and it supports the US models they most likely got there hands on one early.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 5, 2015)

nor3x said:


> That's insinuating that 1. They have people working with them who would be allowed into Nintendo's review circle. Or 2. Someone who was given a review unit would give gw a system. Neither sound likely...


There are probably a few hundred if not a thousand plus review systems out there.  They could easily just buy one from somebody assuming they have no connections to anybody that received one.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 5, 2015)

Xzi said:


> There are probably a few hundred if not a thousand plus review systems out there.  They could easily just buy one from somebody assuming they have no connections to anybody that received one.


Very true, there's a lot involved with that... But it's a possibility none the less.


----------



## ucta (Feb 5, 2015)

Guys dont be silly...they got allready their eu and us consoles from production facilities in china. Thats their business. I used to have friend who were involved in flascard production for ds. so i know what im talking about  even iphones are leaked months before release...


----------



## nor3x (Feb 5, 2015)

ucta said:


> Guys dont be silly...they got allready their eu and us consoles from production facilities in china. Thats their business. I used to have friend who were involved in flascard production for ds. so i know what im talking about


Now that's an angle I can follow lol.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 5, 2015)

My Nintendo 4DS Double Whopper XXL from the Vietnam production facilities just arrived. Firmware 12.2. IS the Gatesky R6i Purple card working? And if not, what will Sony do about this?


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 5, 2015)

Liberty said:


> My Nintendo 4DS Double Whopper XXL from the Vietnam production facilities just arrived. Firmware 12.2. IS the Gatesky R6i Purple card working? And if not, what will Sony do about this?


 
Gatesky R6i got blocked in 12.1 :/ Sony really know what they're going. I've always wanted to try the 4DS Double Whopper XXL!


----------



## Goku17 (Feb 5, 2015)

Liberty said:


> IS the Gatesky R6i Purple card working?


If it is the Revision with the Magenta-Green Button, then Your ready to go.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 5, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> On release date cannot be expected, at that point they will hold off until they add support for US N3DS models and test. People should at least give them a few days after the N3DS release. I'm not even close to willing to get a Sky3DS. After the research that went into the diskwriter by me and some other members, its looking like they will have to release a whole new cart just to break the 31 game barrier. Sky3DS is too shady for me. Again that's just me though...


 

Wait, you still can't run more than 31 games on Sky3ds? Is that 31 games per mSD card?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 5, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Wait, you still can't run more than 31 games on Sky3ds? Is that 31 games per mSD card?


Per SD, personally i much rather keep all my games on one SD. Less fiddling.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 5, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Per SD, personally i much rather keep all my games on one SD. Less fiddling.


 

Yeh same, I almost forgot about that restriction, Sky3ds aint awful or anything but 31 games per SD is nowhere near enough for me so


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 5, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Yeh same, I almost forgot about that restriction, Sky3ds aint awful or anything but 31 games per SD is nowhere near enough for me so


 

No one person plays 31 games* AT A TIME*. This is now turning into first world problems.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 5, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Yeh same, I almost forgot about that restriction, Sky3ds aint awful or anything but 31 games per SD is nowhere near enough for me so


It seems to be a restriction they put in the card, they will most likely release a new cart with it made "unlimited". If I had a Sky I would probably use it, I just don't like the way they have been going about with the limitations which is why I have yet to buy one. Not like I have any use for it anyways. Gave my Aqua Blue 3DS to my close friend as a gift, then bought a XL for Christmas just to return it so I can get a N3DS. So I'm kinda empty handed with 3DSs. I'd imagine GW will release the update around the N3DS release anyways, so no point in getting a Sky.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 5, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> No one person plays 31 games* AT A TIME*. This is now turning into first world problems.


Sorry I don't feel like carrying around my G750 with me everywhere I go just to swap out games... Its about convenience.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 5, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Sorry I don't feel like carrying around my G750 with me everywhere I go just to swap out games... Its about convenience.


 

Totally agree, this is 2015, I gotta run all them games on 1 card, people have forgotten that Sky purposely put those limitations in, sucks that there's no getting around those also


----------



## Liberty (Feb 5, 2015)

Goku17 said:


> If it is the Revision with the Magenta-Green Button, then Your ready to go.


 So I just need to paint the button and I'm good to go? Thanks for the hint!


----------



## Tomsquik Chill (Feb 5, 2015)

It is a pain to cycle for 30 times to selecting game. I personally only put 4-5 games in sky3ds's micro sd.

But on my gateway 3ds I put all my games converted to cia on a 64gb sd card.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 5, 2015)

Tomsquik Chill said:


> It is a pain to cycle for 30 times to selecting game. I personally only put 4-5 games in sky3ds's micro sd.
> 
> But on my gateway 3ds I put all my games converted to cia on a 64gb sd card.


Another reason I have a GW. I don't want to have to deal with that. Before I traded in my XL I had 30 or so games on my SD and had no problems. People with larger game collections typically prefer to be able to switch between games easily. I'm honestly just waiting for a group that creates a cart that has the ability to be used on any fw, be updatable in case of it being blocked, no game limits, and easy game switching.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 5, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Another reason I have a GW. I don't want to have to deal with that. Before I traded in my XL I had 30 or so games on my SD and had no problems. People with larger game collections typically prefer to be able to switch between games easily. I'm honestly just waiting for a group that creates a cart that has the ability to be used on any fw, be updatable in case of it being blocked, no game limits, and easy game switching.


 

That will be thus be the perfect Gateway alternative 
I will also be rather interested in what future homebrew applications the gateway gets


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 5, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Won't be long now


Oh come on, don't do that. If you know something, either tell us or don't tell us at all


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 5, 2015)

SpaceJump said:


> Oh come on, don't do that. If you know something, either tell us or don't tell us at all


 
Don't worry bro, only 1 week left, I can feel it, the gates will open soon


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 5, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> As long as the N3DS EUR is 9.2 or below, Gateway will allow you to use all the features everybody enjoys now with emuNAND up to 9.4. That means region-free, backing up your carts, playing online, installing .cias, etc. You can keep your emuNAND on 9.0 if you want and still play online and such, the features don't change. Also, you don't need Region3 with Gateway, everything is already region free in emuNAND.


as long as the NEW3DS EUROPE VERSION comes with 9.2 or lower. GW will allow...

which suggested that 2015.2.13 could be a great day for n3 GW users?



Miles54321 said:


> Don't worry bro, only 1 week left, I can feel it, the gates will open soon


ur reply is a joke or not? well, actually, i cant recognize soon is how soon since i hold a GW card and became a N3 user.


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 5, 2015)

wbsddgg said:


> ur reply is a joke or not? well, actually, i cant recognize soon is how soon since i hold a GW card and became a N3 user.


 
SOON means 逗你玩


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Is there any news or rumor on how soon is SOON for N3DS Gateway?*

*Apparently, there are guesses indicating a week or 2. *


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 5, 2015)

ucta said:


> Id say we are max 2 weeks away before n3ds support  Today news is a close call!


wish you were right !

quelle chance !

nice2meet u, compatriot : )

逗你玩。。如果是这样，如果有机会和gw打篮球，我一定会狠狠地颜扣他们。



weatMod said:


> No they didn't they did the right thing if they released it earlier then N could have patched it even earlier  GW was smart they waited for their opponent to make the next move first if they released it earlier then 9.2 or 9.3 could have been blocked for emunand too it is obvious this is exactly what GW was waiting for to release n3ds support or news about their  new update for n3ds.
> their silence was their poker face
> I think it was very well played
> Never show your hand first
> Let's just hope GW still has a trump card up their sleeve , seems like they always do though


as u said , this time, the soon is really soon?


----------



## ground (Feb 5, 2015)

I was jsut thinking, does gw really need to wait for an usa release( IF they are waiting for that?), because they can download the firmware files already from the nus server.


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 5, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> OMG the wait is endless, they said soon like one year ago and they take months to launch their updates, when they said soon we thought that they were going to launch the update on December, thats why a lot of people bought fucking japanesse consoles they think that they can make us wait the time they want and we will forget about the delayment when they launch the update.
> I know that all companies have delays like Gta V and Dragon ball xenoverse for pc but at least they give dates, gateway only launch updates when a new a flash card appears, like mt card, evo 3ds and sky 3ds, it doesnt matter if they  are real or not, i dont see the fuck*** problem in launching 3 updates, one for Jap consoles, one for Eur consoles and one for Usa consoles


no offense to Japanese? said that J version is the NINTENDOs trueborn son . consider that many games are only for J console. say nothing of more cheaper.


----------



## ucta (Feb 5, 2015)

Guys sthaaap that bs about firmwares and infos that they are sitting and waiting for eu/us release, they have it. The n3ds support is not just yet polished/working properly for now. And it will be out when its ready.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 5, 2015)

i want to laugh when nothing happens in the next week


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 5, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> You so easily forget that Sky3DS purposely set a game limit just to make you buy more of their cards, then they charge you to buy the new model with no game limit. Also, to what "communication" do you refer on Sky3DS's part? They've never had to update anything important except to tell you to buy the new card to get rid of game limits.


yeah. that made some SKY haters for 10 games limit issue. but evil people are samely bad allover the world .that y the post name is: soon is how soon .

btw,im a gw stan. u can notice this from my signature.


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 5, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Don't worry bro, only 1 week left, I can feel it, the gates will open soon


It's not about the firmware coming out. I have a 3DS XL and just finished Xeodrifter on it, so I don't care that much. It's the constant teasing that bothers me...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 5, 2015)

Liberty said:


> My Nintendo 4DS Double Whopper XXL from the Vietnam production facilities just arrived. Firmware 12.2. IS the Gatesky R6i Purple card working? And if not, what will Sony do about this?


 

Ok this one totally made me laugh, nice one.



Aman27deep said:


> No one person plays 31 games* AT A TIME*. This is now turning into first world problems.


 

I haven't reach 20 yet...some of the games I had were kinda boring or finished, keeping my zelda's though.



VeryCrushed said:


> Another reason I have a GW. I don't want to have to deal with that. Before I traded in my XL I had 30 or so games on my SD and had no problems. People with larger game collections typically prefer to be able to switch between games easily. I'm honestly just waiting for a group that creates a cart that has the ability to be used on any fw, be updatable in case of it being blocked, no game limits, and easy game switching.


 

Thats one heavy dream, but you never know. I actually thought that by now a team would've been working on that hybrid 3ds/ds card but everything was just blue prints and drawings.



MrJason005 said:


> i want to laugh when nothing happens in the next week


 

GW's probably sitting there saying, " fuck that. We state a date for ourselves and we're going to stick with it"


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 5, 2015)

I really hope GW releases the update in the next 10-ish days.... my spring break starts feb 16, so maybe i can spend all week playing 

But a part of me feels like it won't happen... GW's been working on n3ds support for 2.5 months now, so n3ds hacking must be very tricky and hard. Maybe GW run into some very difficult problems that they can't easily fix

PS look at this i found from a while ago:



Kylecito said:


> Thomas12345 said:
> 
> 
> > Since GW is waiting for the N3DS to be released then we should have update at the end of february
> ...


 
Kylecito (and others) ridiculed and insulted  me when i said GW was waiting for New3DS release. Turns out i was right, and those "tits" are the "tits" on SonyUSA hahaha


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 5, 2015)

How long does Gateway take to ship, i'm debating whether I should buy my card before or after the update


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 5, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> How long does Gateway take to ship, i'm debating whether I should buy my card before or after the update


 

Holidays are over, shouldn't be long. I'd wait


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 5, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> How long does Gateway take to ship, i'm debating whether I should buy my card before or after the update


 
I'm not trying to push a sale or anything, but Chinese new year will basically shut down production for a couple weeks, and once USA N3DS launches with GW support I'm sure they will disappear fast... so probably order early.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 5, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> How long does Gateway take to ship, i'm debating whether I should buy my card before or after the update


 

Took mine about 3 days to arrive.  US, though.


----------



## Swizard (Feb 5, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> [...]
> Kylecito (and others) ridiculed and insulted me when i said GW was waiting for New3DS release. Turns out i was right, and those "tits" are the "tits" on SonyUSA hahaha


 
Because back then, it was 100% pure speculation. As time went on, it became more likely, doesn't change the fact that it was pure guesswork back then.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hmm, interesting 



tony_2018 said:


> Holidays are over, shouldn't be long. I'd wait


 


SonyUSA said:


> I'm not trying to push a sale or anything, but Chinese new year will basically shut down production for a couple weeks, and once USA N3DS launches with GW support I'm sure they will disappear fast... so probably order early.


 


itsamario2015 said:


> Took mine about 3 days to arrive. US, though.


 

Thanks guys, i'll probably wait but not too long, i'll probably order around mid February, whenever the exploit comes out


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 5, 2015)

Swizard said:


> Because back then, it was 100% pure speculation. As time went on, it became more likely, doesn't change the fact that it was pure guesswork back then.


 
He just wants credit


----------



## Swizard (Feb 5, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> He just wants credit


 
Crazy street rep we got going on here, yo.

In all seriousness, release around N3DS US/EU release would be better than even more delays


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 5, 2015)

When is Chinese New Year anyway?


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> When is Chinese New Year anyway?


 
Sometime next week I guess. Why do you ask?


----------



## zwang1208 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> When is Chinese New Year anyway?


 
Feb 19


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 5, 2015)

CNY FTW...
yeah...


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 5, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Sometime next week I guess. Why do you ask?


 
So I can know when to expect an update and when not to... incase these guys are chinese.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> So I can know when to expect an update and when not to... incase these guys are chinese.


gary said that the team is spread out all over, did he not?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 5, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> gary said that the team is spread out all over, did he not?


 
I dont know if he did say that, but it would make sense.


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 5, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I'm not trying to push a sale or anything, but Chinese new year will basically shut down production for a couple weeks, and once USA N3DS launches with GW support I'm sure they will disappear fast... so probably order early.


 

Will the Chinese New Year affect the launch of Gateway's firmware support for New 3DS in any way?


----------



## davhuit (Feb 5, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Really? I've only been able to find copies around $36, but with an added $20 shipping charge (although I guess shipping internationally is expensive, but still ;-; ). At this point it wouldn't be worth the money for me to grab Cubic Ninja for my PAL N3DS really.


 
Sent you the link, he's selling a few copies of it.



SonyUSA said:


> I'm not trying to push a sale or anything, but Chinese new year will basically shut down production for a couple weeks, and once USA N3DS launches with GW support I'm sure they will disappear fast... so probably order early.


 
Well, we are not even sure US/EUR N3DS will be compatible (9.2 or less) so I would better advice people to wait until Feb 13 (or at least, until we are sure of the firmware), rather than taking the risk to buy it for nothing.

It's not like it's pretty hard to find a gateway, even after the 9.x exploit release.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 5, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> CNY FTW...
> yeah...


 

Love the food and the gambling.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 5, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I dont know if he did say that, but it would make sense.


Iirc Gary said spread over 4 time zones.  Could be all US or all over the world, who knows, and what difference does it make?


----------



## pedrobarca (Feb 5, 2015)

Can someone fill me in? Is there any reason why people think N3DS support comes before Feb 13? Or is this just baseless speculation? Also: What is the connection between SonyUSA and gateway?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 5, 2015)

pedrobarca said:


> Can someone fill me in? Is there any reason why people think N3DS support comes before Feb 13? Or is this just baseless speculation? Also: What is the connection between SonyUSA and gateway?


 

SonyUSA has claimed that she is a GW beta tester, and she thinks n3ds support will come out around Feb 13 (which is also the date us n3ds comes out).

But all this is speculation. The only official GW stuff is always posted on their website or through GW's email (and a screenshot of that email posted on gbatemp doesn't count)


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 5, 2015)

pedrobarca said:


> Can someone fill me in? Is there any reason why people think N3DS support comes before Feb 13? Or is this just baseless speculation? Also: What is the connection between SonyUSA and gateway?


 

No reason, skim through the thread.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> SonyUSA has claimed that she is a GW beta tester, and she thinks n3ds support will come out around Feb 13 (which is also the date us n3ds comes out).
> 
> But all this is speculation. The only official GW stuff is always posted on their website or through GW's email (and a screenshot of that email posted on gbatemp doesn't count)


 

This is true, the thing is we all think its Feb 13th not because of what Sony said but just the general consensus based on the upcoming new 'round the corner they are going to give and also due to the fact that that's the release which gives us a good time to wait on


----------



## satel (Feb 5, 2015)

you guys have the memory of a goldfish,if you guys remember last time she said "it won't be long now" was a day or two before the weekend which update 3.0 ultra was released in. so i would say it's this weekend


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 5, 2015)

satel said:


> you guys have the memory of a goldfish,if you guys remember last time she said "it won't be long now" was a day or two before the weekend which update 3.0 ultra was released in. so i would say it's this weekend


 
Well yeah, I definitely wouldn't trust any dates which came from anyone except for Garyopa and (maybe, although probably not) the Gateway Sales people. I'm only hoping for the 13th because it's the release of the US 3DS and it would kinda make sense for them to get a US 3DS early one way or another and then get support ready and added before then so they could get a ton of US customers right on release.


----------



## satel (Feb 5, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Well yeah, I definitely wouldn't trust any dates which came from anyone except for Garyopa and (maybe, although probably not) the Gateway Sales people. I'm only hoping for the 13th because it's the release of the US 3DS and it would kinda make sense for them to get a US 3DS early one way or another and then get support ready and added before then so they could get a ton of US customers right on release.


 

i wouldn't be surprised if Garyopa get's all his info from SonyUSA. she's FAR closer to the Gateway team than mr file host Garyopa.


----------



## kheldar (Feb 5, 2015)

satel said:


> i wouldn't be surprised if Garyopa get's all his info from SonyUSA. she's FAR closer to the Gateway team than mr file host Garyopa.


 
How do we know that she's close to the team? Except the fact that she beta tested but she told us that she didn't get the beta from the team. Did I miss something?


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 5, 2015)

So i know im looking way too into this but "we are still working on* releasing* our New 3ds support" sounds to me like they have the support all done and theyre just working on getting websites n tutorials n shit ready for the *release*... as compared to the "*Support* for New 3DS is still a work in progress, please be patient!" which sounds like we dont have all the kinks figured out yet so wait until weve implemented *support* homeskillet.

like i said im reading way too into it. lol  and yes the font got all screwy on me my bad.

and personally i feel garyopa is closer to the team than sonyusa.


----------



## satel (Feb 5, 2015)

kheldar said:


> How do we know that she's close to the team? Except the fact that she beta tested but she told us that she didn't get the beta from the team. Did I miss something?


 

i read then i think my way,i don't read then follow/believe. 

i could be wrong but i would say i'm 99.9% right that she's part of the Gateway team,Garyopa isn't though he's only the file host & provides a dedicated section on his forum for the GW card. he's no more than a close friend with the team.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 5, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Well yeah, I definitely wouldn't trust any dates which came from anyone except for Garyopa and (maybe, although probably not) the Gateway Sales people. I'm only hoping for the 13th because it's the release of the US 3DS and it would kinda make sense for them to get a US 3DS early one way or another and then get support ready and added before then so they could get a ton of US customers right on release.


 
We still don't know the actual firmware of the first US/EUR N3DS, better be careful with that to avoid giving people false hopes.

Even if probabilities seems high to have a 9.0~9.2 firmware, probabilities are only probabilities after all.

Let's either wait until Feb 13 (only 7 days left) or until someone manage to get one early and do a picture/video of it.


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 5, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> When is Chinese New Year anyway?


2015.2.18   happy Chinese New Year

but expressages could suspend on 10.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 5, 2015)

davhuit said:


> We still don't know the actual firmware of the first US/EUR N3DS, better be careful with that to avoid giving people false hopes.
> 
> Even if probabilities seems high to have a 9.0~9.2 firmware, probabilities are only probabilities after all.
> 
> Let's either wait until Feb 13 (only 7 days left) or until someone manage to get one early and do a picture/video of it.


 
Given that the Ambassador N3DS's shipped with 9.0 and the review copies 3DS XL's have been found to have 9.0, I think it's safe to say that there's a really, really good chance that Europe and North America will have their units shipping with 9.0 on board. Nintendo will probably be shipping in some 9.3 or above units as fast as they can though, like they did with the 3DS XL.


----------



## kheldar (Feb 5, 2015)

satel said:


> i read then i think my way,i don't read then follow/believe.
> 
> i could be wrong but i would say i'm 99.9% right that she's part of the Gateway team,Garyopa isn't though he's only the file host & provides a dedicated section on his forum for the GW card. he's no more than a close friend with the team.


 
Oh then you shouldn't present your assumptions as facts mate


----------



## bytor (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm expecting to see it being released this weekend. Got a feeling in my bones lol


----------



## davhuit (Feb 5, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Given that the Ambassador N3DS's shipped with 9.0 and the review copies 3DS XL's have been found to have 9,0, I think it's safe to say that there's a really, really good chance that Europe and North America will have their units shipping with 9.0 on board. Nintendo will probably be shipping in some 9.3 or above units as fast as they can though, like they did with the 3DS XL.


 
Which reviews ? The only two reviewers I saw on youtube, personally, never shown the firmware version, nor the N3S on (at least, in front of the camera).

I also hope it's 9.0~9.2 but honestly, I don't see anything than can confirm it for sure until someone manage to get it early or find a demo unit in a shop (which should be the same than the retail ones).

Like you, I think that if they were really caring about updates, they would have updated Ambassadors ones, especially as they probably produced a really low numbers of them but well, I only believe what I see unfortunately.


----------



## satel (Feb 5, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Oh then you shouldn't present your assumptions as facts mate


 

fair enough i'm not gonna say no more about this.


----------



## bytor (Feb 5, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Which reviews ? The only two reviewers I saw on youtube, personally, never shown the firmware version, nor the N3S on (at least, in front of the camera).
> 
> I also hope it's 9.0~9.2 but honestly, I don't see anything than can confirm it for sure until someone manage to get it early or find a demo unit in a shop (which should be the same than the retail ones).
> 
> Like you, I think that if they were really caring about updates, they would have updated Ambassadors ones, especially as they probably produced a really low numbers of them but well, I only believe what I see unfortunately.


 

They didn't produce low numbers of the Ambassador 3DS consoles. All of the Ambassador consoles, the review consoles and the launch consoles are all the same and would have been manufactured months and months ago at the same time. The only things that Nintendo would have produced few in number would have been the exclusive face plates and the exclusive box that it all came in.

Everyone really needs to stop worrying, they're all going to release with 9.0.


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

*Developers Outline Their Ideas for Nintendo's Next Generation Handheld*


http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20..._ideas_for_nintendos_next_generation_handheld


i say they're going to announced it at E3 2016 & release it holiday 2016 in japan at least.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 6, 2015)

satel said:


> *Developers Outline Their Ideas for Nintendo's Next Generation Handheld*
> 
> 
> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20..._ideas_for_nintendos_next_generation_handheld
> ...


That is my fear.  Only 2 years out of the N3DS.  I am good with 3.  2 years is so Apple.


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> That is my fear. Only 2 years out of the N3DS. I am good with 3. 2 years is so Apple.


 

they're comparing  N3DS to DSi which also lasted 2 years before 3DS came out. looks like it's the way nintendo does it's own thing. anyway i hope the next gen handheld has 3D or i'm  if i will buy it.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 6, 2015)

satel said:


> they're comparing  N3DS to DSi which also lasted 2 years before 3DS came out. looks like it's the way nintendo does it's own thing. anyway i hope the next gen handheld has 3D or i'm  if i will buy it.


I am fine with the concept of 3D just not this crap that hurts my boys and my eyes.  I am happy other people enjoy it.  

The only thing the N3DS offers me is the new stick, faster processor and maybe some exclusives.  Not convinced yet especially with uncertain gateway support.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 6, 2015)

bytor said:


> They didn't produce low numbers of the Ambassador 3DS consoles. All of the Ambassador consoles, the review consoles and the launch consoles are all the same and would have been manufactured months and months ago at the same time. The only things that Nintendo would have produced few in number would have been the exclusive face plates and the exclusive box that it all came in.
> 
> Everyone really needs to stop worrying, they're all going to release with 9.0.


 
That's not really mean anything (as firmware are probably ready weeks or months ago, except hot-fix ones) though I think the same. But as long as we don't have official confirmation, people should not say it like it's an official thing because it's just some assumptions,and it might influence some peoples.

For the next system, whatever is it, I won't take the first version personnally, it's not like the 3DS had a lot of games as the beginning anyway and I avoid doing that for all systems now, first ones are often the ones with the most problems.


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> I am fine with the concept of 3D just not this crap that hurts my boys and my eyes. I am happy other people enjoy it.
> 
> The only thing the N3DS offers me is the new stick, faster processor and maybe some exclusives. Not convinced yet especially with uncertain gateway support.


 
N3DS completely resolved the 3D issue & if anything nintendo will only make 3D better if they decide to add it to their next gen console (higher res screens),also i'm sure they will add a proper analog stick this time,actually i think this is why they gave N3DS the C stick to save the analog stick for next gen console.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 6, 2015)

davhuit said:


> That's not really mean anything (as firmware are probably ready weeks or months ago, except hot-fix ones) though I think the same. But as long as we don't have official confirmation, people should not say it like it's an official thing because it's just some assumptions,and it might influence some peoples.
> 
> For the next system, whatever is it, I won't take the first version personnally, it's not like the 3DS had a lot of games as the beginning anyway and I avoid doing that for all systems now, first ones are often the ones with the most problems.


No system has a lot of games initially but rather quickly all the GOOD games are only released on it. Seen any good Wii or DS games recently?  Or are you just talking about the first manufacturing batch?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 6, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> That is my fear. Only 2 years out of the N3DS. I am good with 3. 2 years is so Apple.


 

Well in terms of new systems overall:

Ds came out 2004
3DS came out 2011
New Handheld generation should be 2018 imo, late 2017 isnt too bad


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 6, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Well in terms of new systems overall:
> 
> Ds came out 2004
> 3DS came out 2011
> New Handheld generation should be 2018 imo, late 2017 isnt too bad


This makes the most sense, the N3DS will take us to the end of the generation. We should have plenty of years with it.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 6, 2015)

Wii/DS? I think you meant Wii U/3DS?

Recent good games on Wii U? : Bayonetta ; Smash Bros ; Captain Toad ; Watchdogs (for someone who don't have a PC or another system). Hyrule Warriors is not bad at all for someone who would like Musou (Dynasty Warriors-like) and Zelda at the same time.

On 3DS? : Smash Bros ; Pokemon OR/AS ; Ultimate Nes Remix ; Majora's Mask ; Monster Hunter 4 (not a big fan but it seems cool for fans).

(I only listed the ones released during the last few months I remember).

I was talking about the fact than when the 3DS first got released, there was a long time to wait before lots of (good) games started to be released. Same for Wii U by the way, and same for the DS when it was first released.

But it's a not a problem from Nintendo, it happen in every system. For example, right now, there isn't a lot of good/new PS4/Xbox One games, most of them are remastered versions of games already released on PS3/360/PC (TLOS, GTA V, Tomb Raider, Sleeping Dogs, Resident Evil Rebirth, Grim Fandango, etc...) or either games that also got released on the previous system (like Far Cry, Assassin Creed, etc...). First big exclusives games are still not here on those systems (Uncharted 4 and Metal Gear Solid V for example on PS4).

That's why now, I avoid to buy a new system at the beginning (but I don't consider a N3DS as a new system, it's still a 3DS).


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 6, 2015)

One of the biggest things about new consoles is the fact that developers make new engines for there games on consoles which takes time, after they have an engine they can use it for future games. Look at how long it took to get a  Pokemon game for 3DS. 3DS came out in 2011 and we got a game in 2013. Then this year we got another one, just one year later. Its the general process. Developers can then improve upon there engines to make games have new features etc.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

man even i'm getting excited about GW now LOL!!!! I hope they release this weekend!

also whatever new console nintendo releases, PLEASE stop doing stupid crap like region locking!!! and it had better be backward compatible with 3ds and ds games.....


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

what happened here ?

??


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 6, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Wii/DS? I think you meant Wii U/3DS?
> 
> Recent good games on Wii U? : Bayonetta ; Smash Bros ; Captain Toad ; Watchdogs (for someone who don't have a PC or another system). Hyrule Warriors is not bad at all for someone who would like Musou (Dynasty Warriors-like) and Zelda at the same time.
> 
> ...


Misunderstanding.  I thought you meant you would skip the first iteration of the next generation from Nintendo.  The equivalent being skipping the 3DS entirely and waiting for the release of the N3DS and putzing around for the past 3 years with a DSlite/DSI. 

So I meant exactly what I said about any recent good games recently for the DS or Wii.  .  I did just get a WII U by the way and have about 2O games including all you mentioned except Bayonetta, still waiting for a price break.


satel said:


> what happened here ?


What are you talking about?  The major off topic?  

Bortz won't care, he is in a good mood today.  I helped straighten him out over in the noob thread earlier today.


Thomas12345 said:


> man even i'm getting excited about GW now LOL!!!! I hope they release this weekend!
> 
> also whatever new console nintendo releases, PLEASE stop doing stupid crap like region locking!!! and it had better be backward compatible with 3ds and ds games.....



Backward compatible with DS games?  Are you kidding me?   Nintendo miss out on the opportunity to resell you games you already purchased?   Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 6, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Wii/DS? I think you meant Wii U/3DS?
> 
> Recent good games on Wii U? : Bayonetta ; Smash Bros ; Captain Toad ; Watchdogs (for someone who don't have a PC or another system). Hyrule Warriors is not bad at all for someone who would like Musou (Dynasty Warriors-like) and Zelda at the same time.
> 
> ...


 

Biggest issue is that the home consoles get much less third party support and the Wii U has a very different architecture to PS4 and Xbox One, those are more like pcs and thus have more developers

At the moment in 2015, Wii U also has the smallest install base so it may turn out like N64 or Gamecube, system with mainly Nintendo games as opposed to Nes or SNES which had 3rd party but still Wii U should have a lot more good games in the future



Thomas12345 said:


> man even i'm getting excited about GW now LOL!!!! I hope they release this weekend!
> 
> also whatever new console nintendo releases, PLEASE stop doing stupid crap like region locking!!! and it had better be backward compatible with 3ds and ds games.....


 

Yeh, the region locking crap is getting annoying; even Xbox One and PS4 are no longer region locked, region lock made no sense ever! Nintendo would have made WAY more money in SNES era if SNES wasn't region locked, so many good RPGs like Romancing Saga and Dragon quest weren't even available in US or EU and it's still the bset RPG system O_O, also it could change games sales a little for the better if it isn't region locked


----------



## davhuit (Feb 6, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Misunderstanding. I thought you meant you would skip the first iteration of the next generation from Nintendo. The equivalent being skipping the 3DS entirely and waiting for the release of the N3DS and putzing around for the past 3 years with a DSlite/DSI.


 
Oh, not at all, except if it's really a bad system, but I will wait, at least, until the second revision, like the XL for the 3DS.



thorasgar said:


> Backward compatible with DS games? Are you kidding me? Nintendo miss out on the opportunity to resell you games you already purchased? Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah.


 
Though, Nintendo is the only one that offer backward compatibility since a while.

Wii plays GC games.
Wii U plays Wii games.

GameBoy Advance plays GameBoy/GameBoy Color games.
First DS plays GameBoy Advance games.
3DS plays DS games.

So it would be just logic that the 3DS successor plays 3DS games, and same for the Wii U successor. But yeah, I assume that even if it plays 3DS games, it won't play DS games (too old). Backward compatibility with the previous system is already a good thing, would be insane if they also had to support older ones.


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> What are you talking about? The major off topic?


 

no that's not what i meant,i pressed the reply button once but my comment appeared 3 times in a row !!


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 6, 2015)

where is garyopa?


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 6, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> where is garyopa?


Dominican Republic I beleive.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 6, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Dominican Republic I beleive.


 
Lucky Bastard


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2015)

My red N3ds xl is coming 
will keep my old 3ds too


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Lucky Bastard


 

earth quakes & storms. very much lucky guy


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 6, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Lucky Bastard


Depending on your point of view.  He lives there.  I am sure they would let you if you really want to.



VinsCool said:


> My red N3ds xl is coming
> will keep my old 3ds too


Oink, oink.


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> My red N3ds xl is coming
> will keep my old 3ds too


 

nice colour but IMO you can't beat the king of all colours BLACK the colours on screen definitely pop out more. this is why i sold my annoying white N3DS & pre-ordered Black one.the way it meant to be played.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2015)

satel said:


> nice colour but IMO you can't beat the king of all colours BLACK the colours on screen definitely pop out more. this is why i sold my annoying white N3DS & pre-ordered Black one.the way it meant to be played.


 
I choose red because exclusive to NA (I think it is) and because I like this color


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

Garyopa just posted this:




> Nothing yet, only time we exchanged words was during the 3.04 release, they been quiet since then.
> 
> But Stay Tuned for an *'Easter Egg Surprise'* info to be added to the Official Guide in the upcoming days.


 
looks like SonyUSA & Garyopa both have different sources 

i prefer to go with SonyUSA's "it won't be long now" than Garyopa's easter egg surprise guide


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 6, 2015)

More garyopa info/hints:


> Originally Posted by *Mehrtellica*
> 
> 
> _Now the Garyopa has internet back has he heard anything from gw?_
> ...


 
sorry someone beat me to it...apparently i cant read XD


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 6, 2015)

satel said:


> Garyopa just posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
dude..sonyusa is the one who made the fucking guide lol

and i just realized that made me sound like a dick n thats not how i meant it :/

an sorry for posting tiwce in a row. im just all full of fail tonight XD


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

satel said:


> Garyopa just posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
When GW released 3.0 on Jan 9, they said "a surprise feature that will be announced in the next update!"

is this what garyopa's talking about?


----------



## mikefor20 (Feb 6, 2015)

You guys need to stop crying and wait. I waited for months to get GW support. I wish someone would lock this thread. Its gonna be soon. Let them finish getting the bugs out, let the n3ds drop in the US and stop crying.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 6, 2015)

the whole thread is literally titled 


> *Is there any news or rumor on how soon is SOON for N3DS Gateway?*


and you're gna whine and complain about us whining and complaining that the release hasnt happened yet so were posting rumors from vaslid sources.. most of us whiners take solace in the fact that others feel ramrodded by the gdub as well. and im still hoping for a release before the us n3ds release...and its not like were not "waiting" were just "crying" and waiting


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> When GW released 3.0 on Jan 9, they said "a surprise feature that will be announced in the next update!"
> 
> is this what garyopa's talking about?


Maybe the surprise feature is n3DS support


----------



## garyopa (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> When GW released 3.0 on Jan 9, they said "a surprise feature that will be announced in the next update!"
> 
> is this what garyopa's talking about?


 
Yep, sadly nothing to do with New 3DS support yet.


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 6, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Lucky Bastard


 is that a rich countary or something can call him as "
Lucky Bastard​|"


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 6, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Yep, sadly nothing to do with New 3DS support yet.


 
D'awwwww....


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

mikefor20 said:


> You guys need to stop crying and wait. I waited for months to get GW support. I wish someone would lock this thread. Its gonna be soon. Let them finish getting the bugs out, let the n3ds drop in the US and stop crying.


 
Awwww r u afraid all this complaining is drawing negative attention to GW? That's ok, i wish all threads remotely related to GW would be locked too


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 6, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Yep, sadly nothing to do with New 3DS support yet.


 and gonna have this sad story season 2 ?


----------



## Timburpton (Feb 6, 2015)

easter egg sounds suspiciously like easter release.


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> When GW released 3.0 on Jan 9, they said "a surprise feature that will be announced in the next update!"
> 
> is this what garyopa's talking about?


 

who knows what he's talking about !! i personally can't take Garyopa that serious after his last comment: " my soon not gateway's soon " which made us wait like fools for nothing.


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

Timburpton said:


> easter egg sounds suspiciously like easter release.


 

nope can't be, SonyUSA said "it won't be long now" & i'm sure she didn't mean april,the last time she said it won't be long now ultra 3.0 was released 2 days later so i'm hopeful it's going to be this weekend.


----------



## r5xscn (Feb 6, 2015)

satel said:


> nope can't be, SonyUSA said "it won't be long now" & i'm sure she didn't mean april,the last time she said it won't be long now ultra 3.0 was released 2 days later so i'm hopeful it's going to be this weekend.


 
I really hope so too. I hope Gateway release their update before the next firmware update, because 9.5 update should be easier (https://i.imgur.com/bHe6570.png).


----------



## kheldar (Feb 6, 2015)

mikefor20 said:


> You guys need to stop crying and wait. I waited for months to get GW support. I wish someone would lock this thread. Its gonna be soon. Let them finish getting the bugs out, let the n3ds drop in the US and stop crying.


 
You are freed to unwatch this thread and go do your own thing.


----------



## mikefor20 (Feb 6, 2015)

Fuck Sky3ds. Once its patched that's it. I Hope it gets patched out next update. I don't have any fucks to give about Gateways PR. I am just tired of the bitches on here making thread after thread and taking up all of gateways efforts when we could have had new features like better save compatibility by now possibly. I waited over a year to have GW. you can wait a couple months you babies.


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

mikefor20 said:


> Fuck Sky3ds. Once its patched that's it. I Hope it gets patched out next update. I don't have any fucks to give about Gateways PR. I am just tired of the bitches on here making thread after thread and taking up all of gateways efforts when we could have had new features like better save compatibility by now possibly. I waited over a year to have GW. you can wait a couple months you babies.


 

take a deep breath & count until 10 keep on doing this for 10 to 15 minutes & condition should improve,if not then i advice you to stop eating american beef. 

signed dr satel


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 6, 2015)

How'd you wait over a year? Gw has been working on old 3ds consoles long before than. All you had to do was buy one on or below 4.5 you at least had the choice/option for support. Unlike you we were told support for our n3ds consoles were coming soon and they even showed us a video. They didn't promise support for consoles above 4.5 until the day they promised n3ds support as well. So you've been "waiting" about a month less than we have for all I'm concerned so poo on you.

And maybe the easter egg well find in the guide will be the actual gw n3ds support release date?  That'd be nice.


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> And maybe the easter egg well find in the guide will be the actual gw n3ds support release date? That'd be nice.


 

i don't know but if you read his comment on the previous page he said it's nothing to do with N3DS !


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 6, 2015)

satel said:


> i don't know but if you read his comment on the previous page he said it's nothing to do with N3DS !


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

codychaosx said:


>


 

 if your source is SonyUSA
 if your source is Garyopa


----------



## mikefor20 (Feb 6, 2015)

satel said:


> i don't know but if you read his comment on the previous page he said it's nothing to do with N3DS ![/quo


 

  <--- me playing my GW


----------



## Xzi (Feb 6, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Chill out, I was just quoting the movie Casino with Joe Pesci


Sorry, haven't seen it.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 6, 2015)

It will probably just be a gif of red nail lady pinching her nipples.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

wait so we will get n3ds release this weekend (cuz of sonyusa) AND a surprise (cuz of garoya)? That'd be really cool if we can two things from GW!!!


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> wait so we will get n3ds release this weekend (cuz of sonyusa) AND a surprise (cuz of garoya)? That'd be really cool if we can two things from GW!!!


 

you getting a video clip from her & a soon or i ain't got a clue what's going on news post from him. COOL ?


----------



## 2skies (Feb 6, 2015)

The only things that Gateway could deliver that would make me go and buy a New 3DSXL would be a new offline exploit and 9.5+ support. Not holding my breath for quite a while on either. 

I'm suuuper happy with my downgraded XL, glad they support 9.5 on the older systems.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hm... I re-read garyopa's response here:

http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA?p=1736276#post1736276

and all of a sudden i feel like new3ds support isn't coming any time soon again.... probably won't come  in februrary


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

Guys apparently you can find out what's the Surprise Feature on your own if you had an IQ of monkey but sadly this wont happen so a guide is a must have. 

here is what Garyopa just said regarding the Surprise Feature:



> Now they going to soon spill the beans on the 'surprise feature' that been there for a while, but no-one found it on their own yet, so they going to write-up some info on it, and it will get added to the official guide soon.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

satel said:


> Guys apparently you can find out what's the Surprise Feature on your own if you had an IQ of monkey but sadly this wont happen so a guide is a must have.
> 
> here is what Garyopa just said regarding the Surprise Feature:


 
maybe the  surprise is that you can restore a nand backup by pressing up arrow on downgrade option....


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> maybe the surprise is that you can restore a nand backup by pressing up arrow on downgrade option....


 
I wonder if the surprise feature is being able to use .nds ROMs on the cart. I'm fairly certain they mentioned being able to hold up to restore your old nand backup at one point.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 6, 2015)

It is supposedly already there and we just can't find it. Start mashing buttons guys, it is what you are best at.


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 6, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> I wonder if the surprise feature is being able to use .nds ROMs on the cart. I'm fairly certain they mentioned being able to hold up to restore your old nand backup at one point.


 
I just tried it. No dice. DS games won't show up in the gateway multirom list, sadly, so I doubt it's that.




thorasgar said:


> It is supposedly already there and we just can't find it. Start mashing buttons guys, it is what you are best at.


 

Konami Code on the launcher screen maybe? Who knows.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2015)

I hope for a method to boot classic mode without the red card inserted... maybe is it the konami code? XD


----------



## cearp (Feb 6, 2015)

mikefor20 said:


> Fuck Sky3ds. Once its patched that's it. I Hope it gets patched out next update.


 
once it is patched that is it?
gw is patched, but it doesn't mean 'that is it'...
they are both good cards


----------



## mikefor20 (Feb 6, 2015)

cearp said:


> once it is patched that is it?
> gw is patched, but it doesn't mean 'that is it'...
> they are both good cards


 
It has been said that all the calls it makes are not accurate and ninty  could patch it if they figure it out. It is not upgradable the same way as GW.  I honestly hope they never patch anything. but bitching to try and get GW to release early when they are not ready is stupid. I hope they release the update early to the fools who wont wait and it  bricks them. then we will see how much they wish they waited for a proper release


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 6, 2015)

mikefor20 said:


> It has been said that all the calls it makes are not accurate and ninty  could patch it if they figure it out. It is not upgradable the same way as GW.  I honestly hope they never patch anything. but bitching to try and get GW to release early when they are not ready is stupid. I hope they release the update early to the fools who wont wait and it  bricks them. then we will see how much they wish they waited for a proper release


Yeh, that too!    And get off my lawn!!!!


----------



## pikanag (Feb 6, 2015)

lol u guys know how i was all hyped for n3ds gateway support. after playing osrs again i dont even give a fuck anymore. almost 99 range now


----------



## dustmite (Feb 6, 2015)

maybe the surprise feature is that we can enable N3DS support by speaking 
"Gateway Team I Love You" in to the microphone.


----------



## r5xscn (Feb 6, 2015)

dustmite said:


> maybe the surprise feature is that we can enable N3DS support by speaking
> "Gateway Team I Love You" in to the microphone.


 
Too much Love Plus in that.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 6, 2015)

mikefor20 said:


> <--- me playing my GW


(not on New 3DS)


----------



## mikefor20 (Feb 6, 2015)

storm75x said:


> (not on New 3DS)


 
Just wait. its not even released world wide yet. wait.. that's the point I keep trying to make. let them finish figuring out the new hardware and make sure its safe. Give it time. and if you cant stand it,get an old 3ds and play today. or just wait


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 6, 2015)

mikefor20 said:


> Just wait. its not even released world wide yet. wait.. that's the point I keep trying to make. let them finish figuring out the new hardware and make sure its safe. Give it time. and if you cant stand it,get an old 3ds and play today. or just wait


Or just buy a 3DS game for the New 3DS already.
Or go and look up Chen pics, or anything cute for the matter.
Like this:


Spoiler












Of course, our perceptions of what's cute are different, but you get what I mean.

Anyhow, hang in there guys. Just one more week........TO   A-CHI DEEEEEEEEEEEEE MAJORAHS!!!!!!


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 6, 2015)

I really sick of waiting , 
They really really don't care about our feelings.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 6, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> I really sick of waiting ,
> They really really don't care about our feelings.


Why should they care about feelings? There in it to make money, they don't care about feelings. Get used to it, release in the next week is highly likely.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> maybe the  surprise is that you can restore a nand backup by pressing up arrow on downgrade option....


Isn't that already a thing lol.?


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 6, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Why should they care about feelings? There in it to make money, they don't care about feelings. Get used to it, release in the next week is highly likely.


 
Garyopa said there will be a surprise in next release, but he also said it's not N3DS support.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 6, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> Garyopa said there will be a surprise in next release, but he also said it's not N3DS support.


Doesn't mean there can't be 2 releases In the next 2 weeks :-p


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 6, 2015)

The surprise feature will turn regular 3DS into N3DS


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 6, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> It will probably just be a gif of red nail lady pinching her nipples.


dear friend, we all know that when u get one , u will share the gif ASAP.


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Hm... I re-read garyopa's response here:
> 
> http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA?p=1736276#post1736276
> 
> and all of a sudden i feel like new3ds support isn't coming any time soon again.... probably won't come  in februrary


y do u think so? consider ur avatar...


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 6, 2015)

r5xscn said:


> I really hope so too. I hope Gateway release their update before the next firmware update, because 9.5 update should be easier (https://i.imgur.com/bHe6570.png).


 

 Is that guy talking to Nintendo about this shit, wtf!?!?!?



satel said:


> i don't know but if you read his comment on the previous page he said it's nothing to do with N3DS !


 

I trust SonyUSA n3ds stuff is coming lol, dont lose faith this close to the release


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 6, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Is that guy talking to Nintendo about this shit, wtf!?!?!?


 

He already got the KeyX probably and is hoping they patch it before anyone else can get them, so he could go around bragging how he has it and they don't.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> He already got the KeyX probably and is hoping they patch it before anyone else can get them, so he could go around bragging how he has it and they don't.


 

Wow, that rotten shit, come on Gateway, RELEASE SOMETHING ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can wait like I said but I hate Nintendo patches


----------



## delt31 (Feb 6, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> Garyopa said there will be a surprise in next release, but he also said it's not N3DS support.


 

wait so the next release by GW WILL NOT have n3ds support?  We'll need to wait until the one after that?  hmmm only a week away from n3ds ----could be time to get sky


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 6, 2015)

delt31 said:


> wait so the next release by GW WILL NOT have n3ds support? We'll need to wait until the one after that? hmmm only a week away from n3ds ----could be time to get sky


 

You never know, it could have n3ds support, don't put too much faith in what other are saying atm, I'd wait till release then decide

even I the massive Gateway fan that I am will hate the fact that nothing could possibly be released on February 13th, at the same time it's hard not to get some sort of update or support past that point, once N3ds releases I feel Gateway will have a chance to release a lot more stuff


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 6, 2015)

surprise feature: TWL fixed?????


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 6, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> The surprise feature will turn regular 3DS into N3DS


 

Man a software update that updates the hardware 0.o.....GW is good. GW is life!!!


----------



## FR0ZN (Feb 6, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> surprise feature: TWL fixed?????


 
Yes please ... but only if they also support DSi ROMs


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 6, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Doesn't mean there can't be 2 releases In the next 2 weeks :-p


 

careful, his feelings are hurt right...bout.................NOW


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 6, 2015)

iCEQB said:


> Yes please ... but only if they also support DSi ROMs


 

Yeh, I still need a way to play Mario vs Donkey kong 3 on DSIware


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 6, 2015)

TWL hard resets the console and dis-engages any loaded exploit, which in turn stops the connection to the SD card where the firmware expected to find the TWL_FIRM in the emuNAND partition, and also it can't locate the ROM
if they had a custom simulator which doesn't reboot, it should work


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 6, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Is that guy talking to Nintendo about this shit, wtf!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Gary's hint totally made my request come true....2 months after Chinese New Year...


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 6, 2015)

I don't believe it's gna be another release.garyopa makes it sound like the hidden feature has been there the whole time but nobodies figured it out yet so they're gna update the tutorial made by sonyusa to include steps on how to use the secret feature


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 6, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> I don't believe it's gna be another release.garyopa makes it sound like the hidden feature has been there the whole time but nobodies figured it out yet so they're gna update the tutorial made by sonyusa to include steps on how to use the secret feature


erm wtf


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 6, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> I don't believe it's gna be another release.garyopa makes it sound like the hidden feature has been there the whole time but nobodies figured it out yet so they're gna update the tutorial made by sonyusa to include steps on how to use the secret feature


 

Its a surprise feature.......Sony's guide has nothing to do with this feature. Her guide was to help explain how the exploit works and thats it. Even so Sony was only beta testing the method of getting into GW mode and probably didn't test any features.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Feb 6, 2015)

Guys.. Guys... What about New 3DS games? *sweats*


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 6, 2015)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Guys.. Guys... What about New 3DS games? *sweats*


they don't even have n3ds support yet


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 6, 2015)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Guys.. Guys... What about New 3DS games? *sweats*


 

We're all waiting. Even Gary wishes for the release of n3ds support.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 6, 2015)

He mean will it support n3ds exclusive games when n3ds support comes
Maybe GW is waiting till the 13th to test n3ds exclusives first


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 6, 2015)

n3ds exclusives such as....


----------



## weatMod (Feb 6, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> n3ds exclusives such as....


We'll partial exclusives like MM and mh4 they have n3ds exclusive features


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 6, 2015)

I was told those games can be played on the regular 3ds/3dsxl as well. Nothing exclusive about it. Even Monster Hunter 4 demo was capable of being played on my 3dsxl.


----------



## bytor (Feb 6, 2015)

Xenoblade Chronicles is the first New 3DS exclusive game to be released so we'll find out in April. I can't imagine that there will be any problems with it because the New 3DS is essentially the same hardware, just with a higher clocked CPU and more memory.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 6, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I was told those games can be played on the regular 3ds/3dsxl as well. Nothing exclusive about it. Even Monster Hunter 4 demo was capable of being played on my 3dsxl.


But supposedly they have features that can only be accessed on the new system
MM has 2nd stick to move the camera and supposedly another exclusive feature that is unannounced ,I don't know about mh4 though


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 6, 2015)

weatMod said:


> But supposedly they have features that can only accessed on the new system
> MM has 2nd stick to move the camera and supposedly another exclusive feature that is unannounced ,I don't know about mh4 though


 

When you first boot the game it will ask you about those extra buttons and will reconfigure the game to accomodate.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 6, 2015)

satel said:


> earth quakes & storms. very much lucky guy


 



wbsddgg said:


> is that a rich countary or something can call him as "
> Lucky Bastard​|"


 

Um... the women.... the beaches....the women......


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Feb 6, 2015)

satel said:


> Guys apparently you can find out what's the Surprise Feature on your own if you had an IQ of monkey but sadly this wont happen so a guide is a must have.
> 
> here is what Garyopa just said regarding the Surprise Feature:


 
Here's my guess for the surprise feature(btw *totally* a guess)

With the right button press(s)/start up procedure, the card can be dropped into a "crippled" sky3ds like mode( basically just a clone/copy of a retail card) which will work on *ANY* 3ds/2ds official system NAND version.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 6, 2015)

Here we go again


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 6, 2015)

I hope that the surprise feature is an offline GW mode for all users 5.0 and above.


----------



## Kugz (Feb 6, 2015)

I hope the secret feature contains a text file with the New 3DS release date. That'd be awesome for 3.0.5!


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 6, 2015)

Kugz said:


> I hope the secret feature contains a text file with the New 3DS release date. That'd be awesome for 3.0.5!


More like GW 3.1.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 6, 2015)

Kugz said:


> I hope the secret feature contains a text file with the New 3DS release date. That'd be awesome for 3.0.5!


 
We already know the release date.. its SOON Cant wait for my n3ds to be impregnated by some CIAs


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 6, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> We already know the release date.. its SOON Cant wait for my n3ds to be impregnated by some CIAs


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 6, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> I hope that the surprise feature is an offline GW mode for all users 5.0 and above.


it already exists


----------



## StarPlatinum (Feb 6, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> it already exists


 
Pretty sure he meant an offline mode for all users on 5.0 and above that want to stay on 5.0 and above.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 6, 2015)

StarPlatinum said:


> Pretty sure he meant an offline mode for all users on 5.0 and above that want to stay on 5.0 and above.


well then, let's cross our fingers
i am already missing the ability to play my card2 games


----------



## weatMod (Feb 6, 2015)

So if Gary guessed right then we have already had the ability to use GW on our n3ds


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 6, 2015)

So 7 days to go until N3DS launch day 
will the launch on the same day or the day after 

So what's next after N3DS release? GBA support or 9.3/9.4 support 
(Just keeping the thread going  )


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

so the surprise feature's code is already done, and it's already in the public Launcher.dat? what reason does GW have for making us wait for this surprise feature? Why can't GW just tell us how to use it? I seriously don't get GW's addiction to making customers wait.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> so the surprise feature's code is already done, and it's already in the public Launcher.dat? what reason does GW have for making us wait for this surprise feature? Why can't GW just tell us how to use it? I seriously don't get GW's addiction to making customers wait.


 

Because they are the Gateway, until the gate is open we don't reap the rewards
But yeh, Stupid waiting time = shitty = Today's Music  = Garbage = Phillips Cd I games  = knockoff = not worth buying = Overpriced 3DS games = Not needed with Gateway = Stupid Waiting Time = Shitty = ....wait a sec


----------



## 2skies (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> so the surprise feature's code is already done, and it's already in the public Launcher.dat? what reason does GW have for making us wait for this surprise feature? Why can't GW just tell us how to use it? I seriously don't get GW's addiction to making customers wait.


 

It's just to whet our palettes and make us think that progress is happening and stuff has already happened.  I don't know if I entirely believe them.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

So i was thinking more about this surprise feature, and i came to the conclusion that it's something crappy and not many ppl will care about it....

Why? Because if this surprise feature was exciting and a money maker, GW would have just told us about it already. Look at n3ds support. GW announced n3ds support months before it was even ready. The only reason to not tell ppl about your product's feature is if that feature was shit or not ready


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> So i was thinking more about this surprise feature, and i came to the conclusion that it's something crappy and not many ppl will care about it....
> 
> Why? Because if this surprise feature was exciting and a money maker, GW would have just told us about it already. Look at n3ds support. GW announced n3ds support months before it was even ready. The only reason to not tell ppl about your product's feature is if that feature was shit or not ready


 
I predict it'll be an offline GW mode.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 6, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> I predict it'll be an offline GW mode.


 

.....that would be....really lame.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 6, 2015)

I don't think red nail lady tweaking her nipples is a shitty feature.


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 6, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> .....that would be....really lame.


 
Its a good start for users 5.0 and above. I plan on travelling during March break and I need an offline GW mode and I don't have an android device.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 6, 2015)

Im getting excited about n3ds support now


----------



## weatMod (Feb 6, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Its a good start for users 5.0 and above. I plan on travelling during March break and I need an offline GW mode and I don't have an android device.


So just downgrade


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Im getting excited about n3ds support now


Wait until it never comes. I expect GW to release the support when we've all given up or at least some of us. Happened with me with GW 3.0.



weatMod said:


> So just downgrade


I have a 2DS. Can't downgrade 4life!


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 6, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Wait until it never comes. I expect GW to release the support when we've all given up or at least some of us. Happened with me with GW 3.0.


 
Have some faith.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 6, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Wait until it never comes. I expect GW to release the support when we've all given up or at least some of us. Happened with me with GW 3.0.
> 
> 
> I have a 2DS. Can't downgrade 4life!


Oh I see I wonder if someone will port the app to IOS
Maybe it can Be put up on Cydia or side loaded from ifunbox


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 6, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Oh I see I wonder if someone will port the app to IOS
> Maybe it can Be put up on Cydia or side loaded from ifunbox


 
I have a Blackberry. :'(


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 6, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Oh I see I wonder if someone will port the app to IOS
> Maybe it can Be put up on Cydia or side loaded from ifunbox


Downgrading fucks up retail cart saves. 

ifunbox could be a possibility, but I am so done with jailbreaking iPhones.  I used to always be jailbroken but the last couple of times I tried I had bad battery drain with hardly any tweaks and the random crashes were just annoying.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 6, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Downgrading fucks up retail cart saves.
> 
> ifunbox could be a possibility, but I am so done with jailbreaking iPhones. I used to always be jailbroken but the last couple of times I tried I had bad battery drain with hardly any tweaks and the random crashes were just annoying.


 

I see a use for rooting androids, but what good does jailbraking your iphone benefit?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 6, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Downgrading fucks up retail cart saves.


i thought it just strips your ability to play any card2 (physical) retail games


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 6, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I see a use for rooting androids, but what good does jailbraking your iphone benefit?


Less benefit these days but back in the 3.x-5.x period there were lots of useful tweaks.  Notifications on iOS sucked and wifi tethering was expensive as all hell.   Texting wasn't unlimited so there were some good hacks to integrate Google voice texting into the stock messaging app and byteSMS was cool.   Then all the UI customizations.



MrJason005 said:


> i think it just strips your ability to play any card2 (physical) retail games


I think it is worse than that.  If the carts use 6.x encryption and have been used on higher firmwares the saves are screwed.  I think there has been some progress recently but I havnt kept up with it and I might be moving to n3ds soon so it would become moot.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 6, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Its a surprise feature.......Sony's guide has nothing to do with this feature. Her guide was to help explain how the exploit works and thats it. Even so Sony was only beta testing the method of getting into GW mode and probably didn't test any features.


 Her official guide on maxconsole bro not the dumb one she made before the 3.0 beta release. 

This one:http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_forums/threads/286487-3DS-N3DS-Gateway-Ultra-Guide
The one that's gna get updated with an easter egg on the secret feature...


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 6, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Less benefit these days but back in the 3.x-5.x period there were lots of useful tweaks. Notifications on iOS sucked and wifi tethering was expensive as all hell. Texting wasn't unlimited so there were some good hacks to integrate Google voice texting into the stock messaging app and byteSMS was cool. Then all the UI customizations.
> 
> 
> I think it is worse than that. If the carts use 6.x encryption and have been used on higher firmwares the saves are screwed. I think there has been some progress recently but I havnt kept up with it and I might be moving to n3ds soon so it would become moot.


so, i can't play my copy of pokemon on even a virgin 9.5 3DS?


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 6, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> so, i can't play my copy of pokemon on even a virgin 9.5 3DS?


Miscommunication.  Sure you can use the retail cart or a dump.  The saves from a retail cart are the issue.  I don't do Pokemon, but that one seems to have all sorts of workarounds for the saves.  Lots of threads on that.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 6, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Miscommunication. Sure you can use the retail cart or a dump. The saves from a retail cart are the issue. I don't do Pokemon, but that one seems to have all sorts of workarounds for the saves. Lots of threads on that.


Wait, you mean the second I dumped my game, I screwed my saves?
Or the second I try and play the game on 4.X and the error shows up, my saves are done for?


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 6, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Wait, you mean the second I dumped my game, I screwed my saves?
> Or the second I try and play the game on 4.X and the error shows up, my saves are done for?


You can back out of it, at least I was able to.  When you load the game it reports the save is corrupted and asks to create a new one.  Dumping a save or game does not in and of it self corrupt the save.  Trying to use a save with a mismatch of encryption is not possible.  

I am no save expert.  Read the mega guide at the top of this sub.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 6, 2015)

thorasgar... You mentioned before how SONYUSA is preggers and how she is due August 14th. Who is the father?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> thorasgar... You mentioned before how SONYUSA is preggers and how she is due August 14th. Who is the father?


gary


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 6, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> gary


 
Thats gonna be a smart kid then


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 6, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> thorasgar... You mentioned before how SONYUSA is preggers and how she is due August 14th. Who is the father?


No.  It is an Emuaculate Conception.  From what I have seen all silicon based life forms are very smart indeed.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 6, 2015)

*Breaking News:* Gatewait withdrew their update statement_, extending the release date by a year_. The following people are advised to consult a doctor:

Those with a N3DS and an unplayed Majora's Mask backup.
Everyone on this thread.
2Hack
*Now for the weather forecast:* Tomorrow will be raining Sky3DS.

LOL FOR THOSE WHO THOUGHT THIS WAS REAL, OF COURSE THIS IS FAKE. NOW GET A LIFE AND GO OUTSIDE, KIDS. - No cheating using dark theme  -


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 6, 2015)

storm75x said:


> *Breaking News:* Gatewait withdrew their update statement_, extending the release date by a year_. The following people are advised to consult a doctor:
> 
> Those with a N3DS and an unplayed Majora's Mask backup.
> Everyone on this thread.
> ...


 
XD it will be raining plastic? - thats got to hurt.


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

storm75x said:


> *Breaking News:* Gatewait withdrew their update statement_, extending the release date by a year_. The following people are advised to consult a doctor:
> 
> Those with a N3DS and an unplayed Majora's Mask backup.
> Everyone on this thread.
> ...


 

hey Ralph their kid is going to be like this one.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 6, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> i thought it just strips your ability to play any card2 (physical) retail games


 
No, the games work fine, you just need to be ready to make new save files for those games because the ones from higher FW won't work.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for Visiting the Hype-Mart Gas Station!

One full tank of fuel coming right up!!!

If you are in the Gateway menu, Press Down+B does something very strange...


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 6, 2015)

^ I wonder what it does!


----------



## omgcat (Feb 6, 2015)

seems to crash/shutdown


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 6, 2015)

omgcat said:


> seems to crash/shutdown


 
It sure seems that way, huh?


----------



## omgcat (Feb 6, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> It sure seems that way, huh?


well i'm still on 3.03 because i lost my sd card adapter


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 6, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> It sure seems that way, huh?


 

So it'll do 'something' for n3ds.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 6, 2015)

omgcat said:


> well i'm still on 3.03 because i lost my sd card adapter


 
It will do the "same thing" on all the 3.x versions


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 6, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> So it'll do 'something' for n3ds.


 
Nope, regular 2DS/3DS


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 6, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> ^ I wonder what it does!


turns into sheik.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 6, 2015)

what does it do


----------



## misterb98 (Feb 6, 2015)

Just did down + b on my JPN 3ds. Almost freaked out at that static screen XD


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 6, 2015)

Dammit no tweaking titties.


----------



## alantgw (Feb 6, 2015)

Just simply shut down when pressing DOWN+B in Gateway Menu..?


----------



## sonic2756 (Feb 6, 2015)

Doesn't load anything from the cartridge slot, so it has to be looking for something on the SD card.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 6, 2015)

get hype for secret menu combo


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> One full tank of fuel coming right up!!!


 

N3DS support tonight ?


----------



## flashh (Feb 6, 2015)

Holy shit it gave me a QR code! Trying on n3ds now


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 6, 2015)

flashh said:


> Holy shit it gave me a QR code! Trying on n3ds now


----------



## Axido (Feb 6, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Thanks for Visiting the Hype-Mart Gas Station!
> 
> One full tank of fuel coming right up!!!
> 
> If you are in the Gateway menu, Press Down+B does something very strange...


 
I tried that and now my 3DS won't boot anymore. Just a damn black screen every time I turn it on... is that some kind of evil joke? Another brick code?

Thank god I have a hardware mod. But this isn't funny at all!

Just kidding.^^
But it apparently does nothing useful as of now.
Unless there is something missing that we already have... at least theoretically.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 6, 2015)

Axido said:


> I tried that and now my 3DS won't boot anymore. Just a damn black screen every time I turn it on... is that some kind of evil joke? Another brick code?
> 
> Thank god I have a hardware mod. But this isn't funny at all!
> 
> ...


i think right arrow instead of bottom arrow makes black screen, bottom arrow gives this:





was tricky to shoot


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 6, 2015)

wtf is that ^ ?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 6, 2015)

mech said:


> wtf is that ^ ?


it's the title of the thread, dummy!


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 6, 2015)

mech said:


> wtf is that ^ ?


 
Wondering the same thing...unable to test until I get home though >.>


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 6, 2015)

mech said:


> wtf is that ^ ?


 
sonyusa's dark magic


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 6, 2015)

Shutdown,


----------



## Axido (Feb 6, 2015)

So, this is showing up after the button combination in the GW menu.




And this is showing up for a very very brief amount of time when I turn on the 3DS again.

And what is this supposed to tell us? :'D


----------



## Click This (Feb 6, 2015)

...Corrupted GPU memory blocks?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 6, 2015)

It looks like the ULtra Dragon and there's something else at the bottom.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 6, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> It looks like the ULtra Dragon and there's something else at the bottom.


looks like the menu icons to me


----------



## Axido (Feb 6, 2015)

GUUUUUYS!

I just did the combination with the blue GW card inserted and you won't believe what happened!


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 6, 2015)

Axido said:


> GUUUUUYS!
> 
> I just did the combination with the blue GW card inserted and you won't believe what happened!


brick


----------



## Axido (Feb 6, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> brick


 
No, it was just the same thing as shown above.
Can't use the brick joke two times in a row.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 6, 2015)

Axido said:


> No, it was just the same thing as shown above.
> Can't use the brick joke two times in a row.


 

 I guess that means the launcher.dat file actually does more than it should, they probably put a break in the code to stop it from completely launching I guess.


----------



## Axido (Feb 6, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I guess that means the launcher.dat file actually does more than it should, they probably put a break in the code to stop it from completely launching I guess.


 
Maybe a check for something that's currently missing as stated above. But what would be needed and why? Can't imagine that GW puts in that combination for no reason. Could also be possible that this is some kind of placeholder or let's say a teaser for that new special feature... to keep people interested.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 6, 2015)

Axido said:


> No, it was just the same thing as shown above.
> Can't use the brick joke two times in a row.


 
Pretty silly joke, I would say, because if you get a real brick one day, people might not believe you anymore :/


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 6, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Pretty silly joke, I would say, because if you get a real brick one day, people might not believe you anymore :/


the boy that called brick?


----------



## Axido (Feb 6, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Pretty silly joke, I would say, because if you get a real brick one day, people might not believe you anymore :/


 
Won't be my problem with a hardware mod. Just the problem of those who won't listen to me anymore.^^


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 6, 2015)

surprise feature


----------



## davhuit (Feb 6, 2015)

Axido said:


> Won't be my problem with a hardware mod. Just the problem of those who won't listen to me anymore.^^


 
Which would be normal, if they don't listen to you anymore, but whatever 

(And you are probably talking about the regular 3DS because I didn't saw any hardmod for the N3DS yet).


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 6, 2015)

Axido said:


> Maybe a check for something that's currently missing as stated above. But what would be needed and why? Can't imagine that GW puts in that combination for no reason. Could also be possible that this is some kind of placeholder or let's say a teaser for that new special feature... to keep people interested.


 

I'll let the decision of hyping this up for the noobs....I only see a placeholder, as someone state, or a feature that was completely broken on purpose so no one could test it if it ever got found.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 6, 2015)

Anybody check their SD card and see if there's any new files or anything on there?


----------



## ka_kui (Feb 6, 2015)

maybe is a launcher for a new feature, the only thing is we don't have the file in our SD cards needed to launch that feature


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ok, so SonyUSA is teaching people how to brick their 3ds's  (joke)



Axido said:


> I tried that and now my 3DS won't boot anymore. Just a damn black screen every time I turn it on... is that some kind of evil joke? Another brick code?


 
You're joking right? 

P.S: #Hypewillneverdie

P.P.S: If it's something that could only be done recently then yeh possibly a new feature with 9.5 emunand or maybe something that hasn't been fixed yet, someone test this out on 9.4 ASAP, i doubt it's available on that


----------



## Alessandro98 (Feb 6, 2015)

But why did they implement it, if they don't want us to use it?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

you do NOT need any new files or anything for this "surprise" feature

http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA?p=1736276#post1736276

garyopa says "Now they going to soon spill the beans on the 'surprise feature' that been there for a while, but no-one found it on their own yet, so they going to write-up some info on it, and it will get added to the official guide soon."


----------



## ka_kui (Feb 6, 2015)

Alessandro98 said:


> But why did they implement it, if they don't want us to use it?


 

they are just giving us a hint


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> you do NOT need any new files or anything for this "surprise" feature
> 
> http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA?p=1736276#post1736276
> 
> garyopa says "Now they going to soon spill the beans on the 'surprise feature' that been there for a while, but no-one found it on their own yet, so they going to write-up some info on it, and it will get added to the official guide soon."


*GET HYPE*


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 6, 2015)

ka_kui said:


> they are just giving us a hint


 

Maybe it does something on the N3DSXL???


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 6, 2015)

It doesn't screw up my screen.  It simply shuts down my 3ds.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

Alessandro98 said:


> But why did they implement it, if they don't want us to use it?


 

Maybe GW wanted to keep this feature hidden so that they can release it when n3ds users start complaining too much about the wait, in an attempt to calm us down.


----------



## ka_kui (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> you do NOT need any new files or anything for this "surprise" feature
> 
> http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA?p=1736276#post1736276
> 
> garyopa says "Now they going to soon spill the beans on the 'surprise feature' that been there for a while, but no-one found it on their own yet, so they going to write-up some info on it, and it will get added to the official guide soon."


 

he dont say anything about files, just no-one found it yet.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 6, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> *GET HYPE*


 

More like

Droideka - "GET HYPER"!!!


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

ka_kui said:


> he dont say anything about files, just no-one found it yet.


 

garyopa specifically says: the 'surprise feature' that been there for a while

then you go and say that we need some file on the sd card to launch the feature? If so then that feature wouldn't be there


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 6, 2015)

Didn't someone already report this before:http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA?p=1736292#post1736292


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 6, 2015)

has anyone tried putting the launcher on the micro SD in the N3DS after you have run it on a standard 3ds?


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> One full tank of fuel coming right up!!!




it's been almost 1 hour !!

is it going to be called
*GATEWAY ULTRA 4.0.0 PUBLIC BETA ?*


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 6, 2015)

mech said:


> has anyone tried putting the launcher on the micro SD in the N3DS after you have run it on a standard 3ds?


 

Ooh that sound so risky


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 6, 2015)

mech said:


> has anyone tried putting the launcher on the micro SD in the N3DS after you have run it on a standard 3ds?


 

Nope! Thanks for volunteering!


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

The surprise feature won't do anything for n3ds users...




SonyUSA said:


> Nope, regular 2DS/3DS


 

If you're waiting for n3ds support, come back in a week (or buy a sky3ds hehe...)


----------



## ka_kui (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> garyopa specifically says: the 'surprise feature' that been there for a while
> 
> then you go and say that we need some file on the sd card to launch the feature? If so then that feature wouldn't be there


 

I mean that when you do the button combo, the 3ds just shut down, maybe before shut down the feature is looking for something to launch, the option to look for that file is included in our launcher.dat(that is obvious) but the feature dont do anything yet, because we dont have the missing part, maybe a file, or whatever


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 6, 2015)

>Wants to mess with the D-Pad Down+B, but doesn't want to brick 2DS.

You guys always sketch me out.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

ka_kui said:


> I mean that when you do the button combo, the 3ds just shut down, maybe before shut down the feature is looking for something to launch, the option to look for that file in included in our launcher.dat(that is obvious) but the feature dont do anything yet, because we dont have the missing part, mayne a file, or whatever


 

Oh ok i see. I interpreted garyopa's wording as saying we have everything (ie all necessary  files) to launch the feature. but garyopa has been pretty vague and ambiguous  in the past, so who knows


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Oh ok i see. I interpreted garyopa's wording as saying we have everything (ie all necessary files) to launch the feature. but garyopa has been pretty vague and ambiguous in the past, so who knows


 
Has anyone tested to see if there was files generated? (I mean hidden files, too.)


----------



## Alessandro98 (Feb 6, 2015)

Couldn't it be only a kind of strange bug or glitch? Only a crash screen appears after all, not a sentence stating "here there will be the hidden features we've been talking about for a month"


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 6, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> >Wants to mess with the D-Pad Down+B, but doesn't want to brick 2DS.
> 
> You guys always sketch me out.


 

Hahaha not going to brick it.....well maybe 0.o


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

Alessandro98 said:


> Couldn't it be only a kind of strange bug or glitch? Only a crash screen appears after all, not a sentence stating "here there will be the hidden features we've been talking about for a month"


 

My guess is that it is probably just a glitch/bug/not-something-useful. Back to topic.... WHERE IS N3DS SUPPORT!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 6, 2015)

I just did the D-Pad Down+B, and it works only as a shutdown for me. No screen tearing.

2DS with firmware 8.1.0-19U. 

Maybe that's the intended use? To make it easier to leave the launcher.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> I just did the D-Pad Down+B, and it works only as a shutdown for me. No screen tearing.
> 
> 2DS with firmware 8.1.0-19U.
> 
> Maybe that's the intended use? To make it easier to leave the launcher.


 
Actually that wouldn't be a bad feature.... in the gw menu i have to hold down the power button for like 10 sec to turn off 3ds. It's a bit annoying i guess

but then it'd be only for 2ds. 3ds and n3ds have nothing


----------



## kheldar (Feb 6, 2015)

I'll treat this thing as a way to stall people even if it's proven useful somehow.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Won't be long now


 

notice she doesn't say what won't be long now....

we all thought she was saying n3ds support won't be long now.

maybe she's just referring to the next non-n3ds related update/news (ex this surprise feature)


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 6, 2015)

mech said:


> has anyone tried putting the launcher on the micro SD in the N3DS after you have run it on a standard 3ds?


 

Give me a sec, although I'm sure it won't do anything.


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

kheldar said:


> I'll treat this thing as a way to stall people even if it's proven useful somehow.


 
they must find it fun to talk about the surprise 3DS feature on the N3DS thread.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> notice she doesn't say what won't be long now....
> 
> we all thought she was saying n3ds support won't be long now.
> 
> maybe she's just referring to the next non-n3ds related update/news (ex this surprise feature)


The surprise feature is going to be relatively minor, whatever it is.  That's not what she's referring to.


----------



## kheldar (Feb 6, 2015)

Xzi said:


> The surprise feature is going to be relatively minor, whatever it is. That's not what she's referring to.


 
You don't know that. You shouldn't represent your opinion as a fact.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 6, 2015)

kheldar said:


> You don't know that. You shouldn't represent your opinion as a fact.


It's an educated guess. The surprise feature is extremely unlikely to be released as its own update.  If it were to be bundled in to emuNAND support for 9.5 or something, sure, but we've already got that.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 6, 2015)

Xzi said:


> It's an educated guess. The surprise feature is extremely unlikely to be released as its own update.  If it were to be bundled in to emuNAND support for 9.5 or something, sure, but we've already got that.


Gary makes it sounds like the secret feature has been there since 3.01


----------



## kheldar (Feb 6, 2015)

Xzi said:


> It's an educated guess. The surprise feature is extremely unlikely to be released as its own update. If it were to be bundled in to emuNAND support for 9.5 or something, sure, but we've already got that.


 
Then you should state that it's an "educated guess"  All we do on this thread is assuming stuff based on little events or hints which could mean anything.


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Thanks for Visiting the Hype-Mart Gas Station!
> 
> One full tank of fuel coming right up!!!


 

Coming right up  ?  posting such comment on the N3DS thread where everyone has been waiting months for Gatewait team to release the update is either further Gatewait TROLLING or the update is finally coming out tonight. we shall find out which one is it.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Gary makes it sounds like the secret feature has been there since 3.01


 

I agree with this, but it's very odd, because what's there to gain by hiding this feature? If the feature is good, why not let people know about it so that they'll have more reason to buy GW? It's just so odd to me.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 6, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Gary makes it sounds like the secret feature has been there since 3.01


Also possible.  In any case, I'd say the only likely update for 3.0 still to be released is N3DS support.  That will come with the surprise feature if it isn't already in the launcher.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 6, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Then you should state that it's an "educated guess"  All we do on this thread is assuming stuff based on little events or hints which could mean anything.


In typing, anything anyone says is assumed to be opinion.  You don't have to follow everything with "in my opinion."


----------



## kheldar (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> I agree with this, but it's very odd, because what's there to gain by hiding this feature? If the feature is good, why not let people know about it so that they'll have more reason to buy GW? It's just so odd to me.


 
Well he said it was an Easter Egg didn't he? Easter eggs are rarely useful in these kind of scenarios. They are just there for fun.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 6, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Then you should state that it's an "educated guess"  All we do on this thread is assuming stuff based on little events or hints which could mean anything.


 

No one seems to understand this, they all go around stating their assumptions as facts which only serve to cause confusion for people who show up new to the thread or having missed things. I can cite dozens of examples in this thread. Sometimes statements made as fact have derailed the thread for several *pages* when they were all based on an assumption, and the people came in and read it as fact because that is how some fool stated it.






kheldar said:


> Well he said it was an Easter Egg didn't he? Easter eggs are rarely useful in these kind of scenarios. They are just there for fun.


 
Yes it's been refereed to as an easter egg, so there is really no reason to get hyped.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Well he said it was an Easter Egg didn't he? Easter eggs are rarely useful in these kind of scenarios. They are just there for fun.


 

guess it's back to waiting then


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> I agree with this, but it's very odd, because what's there to gain by hiding this feature? If the feature is good, why not let people know about it so that they'll have more reason to buy GW? It's just so odd to me.


I hadn't thought about it like that. So the feature is either useless or wasnt ready to be fully implemented until recently


----------



## kheldar (Feb 6, 2015)

Xzi said:


> In typing, anything anyone says is assumed to be opinion. You don't have to follow everything with "in my opinion."


 

Exactly my point.



itsamario2015 said:


> No one seems to understand this, they all go around stating their assumptions as facts which only serve to cause confusion for people who show up new to the thread or having missed things. I can cite dozens of examples in this thread. Sometimes statements made as fact have derailed the thread for several *pages* when they were all based on an assumption, and the people came in and read it as fact because that is how some fool stated it.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 6, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Exactly point.


I don't understand who you're agreeing with there. If I make a statement that isn't followed by anything, it's supposed to be assumed as opinion. The fool is the one reading any statement online and immediately considering it fact without any provided source.  It's not my job to hold the internet's hand by footnoting everything I type.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 6, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Well he said it was an Easter Egg didn't he? Easter eggs are rarely useful in these kind of scenarios. They are just there for fun.


I believe he meant that the secret feature isn't going to be given out right but in the form of an easter egg in the official guide. Kinda like how his 48hr hint was hidden deep with in a normal thread post


----------



## Axido (Feb 6, 2015)

Xzi said:


> I don't understand who you're agreeing with there. If I make a statement that isn't followed by anything, it's supposed to be assumed as opinion. The fool is the one reading any statement online and immediately considering it fact without any provided source.


 
What makes you think that the common understanding of "adding nothing to a sentence" is the sentence being an assumption and not a fact? If you are the only one believing that, it's not the others who are fools.^^


----------



## kheldar (Feb 6, 2015)

Xzi said:


> I don't understand who you're agreeing with there. If I make a statement that isn't followed by anything, it's supposed to be assumed as opinion. The fool is the one reading any statement online and immediately considering it fact without any provided source.


 
I meant I agree with itsmario2015. So you are basically saying that you are making assumptions but presenting them as facts and it should be the other people who should not take it seriously. Then what's your point making that comment in the first place? I just told you that you shouldn't do that because It could be confusing to many people.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 6, 2015)

Xzi said:


> I don't understand who you're agreeing with there. If I make a statement that isn't followed by anything, it's supposed to be assumed as opinion. The fool is the one reading any statement online and immediately considering it fact without any provided source. It's not my job to hold the internet's hand by footnoting everything I type.


 

Your posts are an embarrassment to the American education system.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 6, 2015)

Axido said:


> What makes you think that the common understanding of "adding nothing to a sentence" is the sentence being an assumption and not a fact? If you are the only one believing that, it's not the others who are fools.^^


Yes, but I'm not the only one with an opinion.  Everyone has one on just about every possible subject.  Y'all are missing the point.


----------



## kheldar (Feb 6, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> I believe he meant that the secret feature isn't going to be given out right but in the form of an easter egg in the official guide. Kinda like how his 48hr hint was hidden deep with in a normal thread post


 
We shall wait and see. I doesn't matter to me anyway since I don't even own a regular 3ds.


----------



## kheldar (Feb 6, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Yes, but I'm not the only one with an opinion. Everyone has one on just about every possible subject. Y'all are missing the point.


 
Do I need to remind you the difference between an opinion and a fact?



Xzi said:


> So let me get this straight. You believe I *am* supposed to follow absolutely everything I type with, "in my opinion?" You've got it wrong, not me. Sorry.


 
When you are talking about things you don't have any evidence about you should.



Xzi said:


> No, you need to take the time to understand what I'm telling you. Anything I type is opinion unless I provide a source. This is to be assumed by the reader. Especially on the internet of all places. You may care if someone else mistakenly interprets my words as fact, I do not.


 
That reply gave me cancer. I'm not continuing this argument.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 6, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> Your posts are an embarrassment to the American education system.


So let me get this straight.  You believe I *am* supposed to follow absolutely everything I type with, "in my opinion?"  You've got it wrong, not me.  Sorry.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 6, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Do I need to remind you the difference between an opinion and a fact?


No, you need to take the time to understand what I'm telling you. Anything I type is opinion unless I provide a source. This is to be assumed by the reader. Especially on the internet of all places. You may care if someone else mistakenly interprets my words as fact, I do not.

Feel free to delete all of my off-topic posts, mods.  Didn't mean to go off on a tangent there.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 6, 2015)

Bortz Cleanup on Isle... This.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 6, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> Your posts are an embarrassment to the American education system.


The American education system is an embarrassment to itself.

*GW* SAVE US PLEASE!


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 6, 2015)

2Hack said:


> The American education system is an embarrassment to itself.
> 
> *GW* SAVE US PLEASE!


 

crack me up.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 6, 2015)

One example of how a person making a statement with incorrect information as a fact can derail the thread with confusion:



bennyhan1985 said:


> Garyopa said there will be a surprise in next release, but he also said it's not N3DS support.





delt31 said:


> wait so the next release by GW WILL NOT have n3ds support? We'll need to wait until the one after that? hmmm only a week away from n3ds ----could be time to get sky





VeryCrushed said:


> Doesn't mean there can't be 2 releases In the next 2 weeks :-p





codychaosx said:


> I don't believe it's gna be another release.garyopa makes it sound like the hidden feature has been there the whole time but nobodies figured it out yet so they're gna update the tutorial made by sonyusa to include steps on how to use the secret feature





MrJason005 said:


> erm wtf


 
If you state something as a fact it is not implied to be an opinion, you god damn fool.  If you state "I own a Gateway card" we are not supposed to assume that is an opinion!


----------



## Axido (Feb 6, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Yes, but I'm not the only one with an opinion. Everyone has one on just about every possible subject. Y'all are missing the point.


 
You might have missed the point here. I didn't talk about you having an opinion. I talked about the way you indicate that it is just your opinion (and not something else). So, back to my question: Which individual or institution made it a common rule to not add something like "I think" or "in my opinion" to indicate that it is in fact not a fact?^^

I have to admit that I just want to give you a hint with that question.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 6, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> If you state something as a fact it is not implied to be an opinion, you god damn fool. If you state "I own a Gateway card" we are not supposed to assume that is an opinion!


I didn't state it as fact. I did not say "this is fact," and I did not provide a source. I simply made a statement. The reader places that spin on it as they read it. Or not, as the case should be. Again, I don't care if you then go on to spew my statement to other people as fact. That's your (the reader's) problem.

Do you often do that with statements made on the internet?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 6, 2015)

Axido said:


> You might have missed the point here. I didn't talk about you having an opinion. I talked about the way you indicate that it is just your opinion (and not something else). So, back to my question: Which individual or institution made it a common rule to not add something like "I think" or "in my opinion" to indicate that it is in fact not a fact.^^


 

Nobody did. Its a way people made sure that the opinion was there own and no one elses.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 6, 2015)

Can we move on??


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 6, 2015)

bortz'ed


----------



## Xzi (Feb 6, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Can we move on??


Yes, I'm done. Whether anyone chooses to keep pushing the point or not.

We should hear something within seven days, fellows. One week. If you've waited this long, that should seem like nothing in comparison.



itsamario2015 said:


> I found you some remedial educational material for grade school students, I think you missed this class: http://www.classroomtech.org/credibility/Fact.Opinion.PDF


Thank you for proving my point. Line 1: "a fact is a statement that can be proven true (or false) with some objective standard." Great, I never tried to prove my statement true (I can't prove it true anyway), and you cannot prove it false as of yet. It was never a fact, it was always an opinion. Good day, sir.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 6, 2015)

Xzi said:


> I didn't state it as fact. I did not say "this is fact," and I did not provide a source. I simply made a statement. The reader places that spin on it as they read it. Or not, as the case should be. Again, I don't care if you then go on to spew my statement to other people as fact. That's your (the reader's) problem.
> 
> Do you often do that with statements made on the internet?


 

I found you some remedial educational material for grade school students, I think you missed this class: http://www.classroomtech.org/credibility/Fact.Opinion.PDF


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 6, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Can we move on??


 

Have no idea why someone has to challenge how someone  else writes there post....


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> I found you some remedial educational material for grade school students, I think you missed this class: http://www.classroomtech.org/credibility/Fact.Opinion.PDF


 

Hey can we do the worksheet? It seems kinda fun: Fact or opinion?

1. July 4 celebrates American Independence Day.
2. Mr. Lopez is a good music teacher.
3. The boiling point for water is 212° F or 100°C.
4. Skateboarding is good exercise.
5. Puppies are cuter than kittens.
6. The Elementary Media Center has 432 books about pets.
7. Michael’s Social Studies notebook is in his backpack.
8. Kirsten is wearing a blue sweater today.
9. Independence Day is the most important American holiday.
10. The English test we took on Tuesday was very difficult.
11. It’s too cold in this classroom.
12. There are too many science books in the Elementary Media Center.
13. Three buses transported students on the field trip.
14. Ms. Wilson is the Elementary Media Specialist.
15. My birthday is June 24.


My answer:
1. Fact
2. Opinion
3. not sure?
4. fact
5. fact
6. opinion because it's not clear what counts as a "pet"
7. fact
8. fact (assuming "blue" means  rgb(0,0,255))


----------



## Xzi (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Hey can we do the worksheet? It seems kinda fun: Fact or opinion?
> 
> 1. July 4 celebrates American Independence Day.
> 2. Mr. Lopez is a good music teacher.
> ...


Lol.  I appreciate the laugh.


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

looks like no update tonight,i feel somewhat let down & disappointed because i thought SonyUSA is a source of Gatewait news i can rely on,i didn't expect her to be as reliable as Garyopa.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 6, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Lol. I appreciate the laugh.


 

I love this place XD


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 6, 2015)

God, it's like reddit haha.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 6, 2015)

satel said:


> looks like no update tonight,i feel somewhat let down & disappointed because i thought SonyUSA is a source of Gatewait news i can rely on,i didn't expect her to be as reliable as Garyopa.


 

I guess since she didn't say there was an update coming tonight, you should hold the imaginary voices in your head accountable instead.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

satel said:


> looks like no update tonight,i feel somewhat let down & disappointed because i thought SonyUSA is a source of Gatewait news i can rely on,i didn't expect her to be as reliable as Garyopa.


 

I think we should give her more time, maybe wait until next monday.

btw i was wondering if sky3ds prices will go up after feb13th (assuming GW doesn't release anything by then)


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> I think we should give her more time, maybe wait until next monday.
> 
> btw i was wondering if sky3ds prices will go up after feb13th (assuming GW doesn't release anything by then)


 
i can see them dropping in price when you have to buy a new 3DS after each use


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

mech said:


> i can see them dropping in price when you have to buy a new 3DS after each use


 

? sky3ds does not brick your console, that's GW


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> ? sky3ds does not brick your console, that's GW


no but they get it banned after using it.


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> I guess since she didn't say there was an update coming tonight, you should hold the imaginary voices in your head accountable instead.


 

ok you tell me what does this means to you :



SonyUSA said:


> Thanks for Visiting the Hype-Mart Gas Station!
> 
> *One full tank of fuel coming right up!!!*




& yesterday she said "w*on't be long now*" 

are these imaginary voices in my head or what exactly ?


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 6, 2015)

satel said:


> ok you tell me what does this means to you :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Poor reading comprehension, which is pretty much par for the course in this thread.  It would be a full time job just to clean up the misinformation that is spread on this forum.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 6, 2015)

satel said:


> looks like no update tonight,i feel somewhat let down & disappointed because i thought SonyUSA is a source of Gatewait news i can rely on,i didn't expect her to be as reliable as Garyopa.


 
IIRC they don't usually drop updates until 6:00PM PST. When Gateway 3.0 was released I was sick and took a nap, and it came out around 5:00 to 6:00ish here. It's only 2:00 right now.

Also, what if the feature that's been in there this whole time without anyone knowing is the N3DS support? We don't really have a way of launching it on N3DS so I guess support _could_ have been in there, but was lacking a stable method of launching. Probably not though.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 6, 2015)

satel said:


> & yesterday she said "w*on't be long now*"
> 
> are these imaginary voices in my head or what exactly ?


she also later said that it was just a hunch. ahh well, what can I honestly expect from this thread lol. We just had an opinion vs fact debate, but apparently it was useless.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 6, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> Poor reading comprehension


He said, without a hint of irony.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 6, 2015)

Xzi said:


> He said, without a hint of irony.


 

Can you clarify your point or are you just going continue to be wrong, as per usual?
Statements of fact vs opinion still confusing you, eh?


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 6, 2015)

ah ah ah!  I'm following this thread to hit at the best moment. 
I don't know why, but it brings me a lot of pleasure!!


----------



## kheldar (Feb 6, 2015)

And we made it too 200  only 900 to go until the release!


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

kheldar said:


> And we made it too 200  only 900 to go until the release!


 

not quite 200 yet

also i believe page counting is against the rules

EDIT: nvm, I ignored a bunch of ppl so the page count is a bit smaller for me


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 6, 2015)

Its so funny, 20% of use aren't taking GW updates that seriously. The other 80% are throwing GW updates out of proportion and getting made.


----------



## SLiV3R (Feb 6, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> I hope that the surprise feature is an offline GW mode for all users 5.0 and above.



Yeah,  online only is a bit off...


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 6, 2015)

200 pages and coming on close to a month when this thread started. Old thread was approaching 1000 around this time.


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> not quite 200 yet
> 
> also i believe page counting is against the rules
> 
> EDIT: nvm, I ignored a bunch of ppl so the page count is a bit smaller for me


 
There's an ignore feature?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

Heran Bago said:


> There's an ignore feature?


 

yes u click on the person's name in the info box at the left, and there's a link to ignore them. You can also temporarily un-ignore them by clicking the "Show Ignored Content" link at the bottom of the page. it's very useful feature


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> 200 pages and coming on close to a month when this thread started. Old thread was approaching 1000 around this time.


 

old thread was fun i truly miss it now,this one is full of people who just want to start a fight thus making the wait 10 times worse.


----------



## kheldar (Feb 6, 2015)

satel said:


> old thread was fun i truly miss it now,this one is full of people who just want to start a fight thus making the wait 10 times worse.


 
I don't understand why did they need to remove it...


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

kheldar said:


> I don't understand why did they need to remove it...


 

no idea !! they killed the spirit & the hype.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 6, 2015)

satel said:


> no idea !! they killed the spirit & the hype.


The hype died as soon as 3.0 came out cause most people were using a old 3DS. All of us N3DS users are alone now.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 6, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> Can you clarify your point or are you just going continue to be wrong, as per usual?
> Statements of fact vs opinion still confusing you, eh?


So bad at reading comprehension you completely skipped reading a post.  The one post in which you completely proved my point for me.  Tsk.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 6, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> The hype died as soon as 3.0 came out cause most people were using a old 3DS. All of us N3DS users are alone now.


Indeed. I'm here for moral support. Lol.  Hurray waiting people!  Ya'll learned patience as children, thank your parents!


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> The hype died as soon as 3.0 came out cause most people were using a old 3DS. All of us N3DS users are alone now.


 

Yep, gotta hand it to GW though, they sure know how to do marketing. Advertise a product that's great for everyone, when in reality it's only for most people, not all


----------



## Rizzorules (Feb 6, 2015)

I bet that 90% of the posts in this thread are Soon™ jokes



wbsddgg said:


> no offense to Japanese? said that J version is the NINTENDOs trueborn son . consider that many games are only for J console. say nothing of more cheaper.


 
What i want to say is that a lot of pople that could have bought an usa or eur console bought a  Jap console and the problem with this is that we dont know japanesse or we need to import games and thats a little bit stupid because theres no need to get a jap console unless its an special version or at least thats my point of view


----------



## Xzi (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Yep, gotta hand it to GW though, they sure know how to do marketing. Advertise a product that's great for everyone, when in reality it's only for most people, not all


To be fair, they don't advertise as having N3DS support.  They released a video proving that they *would have* N3DS support, nothing more.  Nobody forced people run out and drop another $200 on N3DS consoles.  I wouldn't have done that even if GW N3DS support had been released that very day.  The N3DS has very few improvements over the old models.  Too few to warrant $200 that could be used on anything else, for my part.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 6, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Yep, gotta hand it to GW though, they sure know how to do marketing. Advertise a product that's great for everyone, when in reality it's only for most people, not all


Ehh, its only a beta. Final version will be for all, so you can't really count it. Its not a final product. If it were a stable build it would be different.


----------



## satel (Feb 6, 2015)

few but vital improvements.


----------



## kheldar (Feb 6, 2015)

Xzi said:


> To be fair, they don't advertise as having N3DS support. They released a video proving that they *would have* N3DS support, nothing more. Nobody forced people run out and drop another $200 on N3DS consoles. I wouldn't have done that even if GW N3DS support had been released that very day. The N3DS has very few improvements over the old models. Too few to warrant $200 that could be used on anything else, for my part.


 
This dude is still going. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 6, 2015)

kheldar said:


> This dude is still going. Amazing stuff.


Still going? This is a different topic and its actually on-topic, thank you very much. Lest I remind you I won that pointless little pissing contest, anyway.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 6, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Still going? This is a different topic and its actually on-topic, thank you very much. Lest I remind you I won that pointless little pissing contest, anyway.


 
You made yourself look like a god damn idiot, no matter how many people try to explain facts vs opinions to you. The only thing you won was the Darwin award, and apparently the Special Olympics of the sperm race.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 6, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> You made yourself look like a god damn idiot, no matter how many people try to explain facts vs opinions to you. You only thing you won was the Darwin award, and apparently the Special Olympics of the sperm race.


Don't be mad that you burned yourself. It happens. You don't need to make yourself look like a sore loser and draw it out, though. <3

With only 33 messages, and most of them low-quality, I don't feel like I'll be losing any grand insights by putting you on ignore.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 6, 2015)

To celebrate the 200th page let me ask you these few questions everyone:

1) *Did you ever lose faith in the Gateway train?*
2) *How excited are you right now for the New3ds support*
3) *First game you will play on N3DS (most likely)*

My answers:

1) *FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK NO*
2) *Kinda Excited*
3) *Not sure*


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 6, 2015)

We're perfectly happy to watch you delude yourself.  It actually just makes the case for us, so cheers


----------



## Xzi (Feb 6, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> To celebrate the 200th page let me ask you these few questions everyone:
> 
> 1) *Did you ever lose faith in the Gateway train?*
> 2) *How excited are you right now for the New3ds support*
> ...


1. Nah, they take their time, but they always come through.
2. Sorry, on 3DS XL.
3. Playing Phoenix Wright trilogy now.


----------



## Hkari (Feb 6, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> To celebrate the 200th page let me ask you these few questions everyone:
> 
> 1) *Did you ever lose faith in the Gateway train?*
> 2) *How excited are you right now for the New3ds support*
> ...



1. I'm patient so I haven't lost faith. I have a vita to play on in the mean time, along with 3DS XL with gateway.
2. I'm a bit excited. The N3DS is much more comfortable than the 3DS XL and I'd like to start playing it.
3. First game I'll play is probably MH4. Wanna play with my online friends before the online dies.


----------



## bytor (Feb 6, 2015)

Xzi said:


> To be fair, they don't advertise as having N3DS support. They released a video proving that they *would have* N3DS support, nothing more. Nobody forced people run out and drop another $200 on N3DS consoles. I wouldn't have done that even if GW N3DS support had been released that very day.* The N3DS has very few improvements over the old models.* Too few to warrant $200 that could be used on anything else, for my part.


 

As someone that's had an Ambassador Bundle for the last few weeks I beg to differ. Super Stable 3D is fantastic, worth buying a new console for imo. The difference is about as night and day as you can get.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 6, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> To celebrate the 200th page let me ask you these few questions everyone:
> 
> 1) *Did you ever lose faith in the Gateway train?*
> 2) *How excited are you right now for the New3ds support*
> ...


 



1 - A little bit but I'm ready.
2 - I got Sky but I'm looking forward to it
3 - Monster Hunter - never played it so why not.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 7, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> To celebrate the 200th page let me ask you these few questions everyone:
> 
> 1) *Did you ever lose faith in the Gateway train?*
> 2) *How excited are you right now for the New3ds support*
> ...


 

Hey homegirl, where are my repeats for today?


1. Never was on the train.
2. Never got excited unless it was pure sex
3. Same ones I've play on my 3dsxl, just to see the difference in the 3d. If not than than I sell it.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 7, 2015)

bytor said:


> As someone that's had an Ambassador Bundle for the last few weeks I beg to differ. Super Stable 3D is fantastic, worth buying a new console for imo. The difference is about as night and day as you can get.


Yeah I do hear good things about the 3D improvements.  It's not to say I'll never get a N3DS, but I'll probably wait until I can get a Gateway-compatible used one for $100 somewhere.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Feb 7, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Yeah I do hear good things about the 3D improvements. It's not to say I'll never get a N3DS, but I'll probably wait until I can get a Gateway-compatible used one for $100 somewhere.


 
You're gonna be waiting maybe 2 years or more then. Classic 3DS XL's still can not be found for under $100 most places. I've not seen one (in working order) on Ebay for less then $130 or so. The cheapest one I've found was the one I bought for $109 (nearly $130 after taxes) from a local pawn shop (and the damn thing was still on 4.3. Was super lucky I guess.  ) So yeah, gonna be awhile son. 

Not to mention it will be difficult to find a n3DS on 9.2 or less 2 years down the road and if you do find one, it's going to come a premium price because it will be considered rare for it's Gateway compatibility. You think 4.x 3DS XLs are getting hard to find? Just wait until n3DSes on 9.2 or less become rare! 

There might be fewer gateway compatible n3DSes produced (in North America region anyways) then there was 4.x firmware classic 3DS XLs. Pretty sure the first batch will still be on 9.0/9.2 for USA, but that won't last long at all.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

1) *Did you ever lose faith in the Gateway train?*
2) *How excited are you right now for the New3ds support*
3) *First game you will play on N3DS (most likely)*

My answers:

1) lost faith when 3.0 came out with no n3ds support
2) *not excited one bit*
3) *probably will never be able to play a game on n3ds with GW*


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 7, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> 1) *Did you ever lose faith in the Gateway train?*
> 2) *How excited are you right now for the New3ds support*
> 3) *First game you will play on N3DS (most likely)*
> 
> ...


2) - Is that why we see your magnificent posts here every single day?


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 7, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> I bet that 90% of the posts in this thread are Soon™ jokes
> 
> 
> 
> What i want to say is that a lot of pople that could have bought an usa or eur console bought a  Jap console and the problem with this is that we dont know japanesse or we need to import games and thats a little bit stupid because theres no need to get a jap console unless its an special version or at least thats my point of view



y u bought Jap consloe ? i bought one by some hint from miss red nail.so did u?

at least, u guys have a choice, yeah, u all know english. just think about IQUE support only 5,6 games.

and we dont know english ni japanese but have no choice.

think that if u had already play games with ur gw card, u wont say like this.

btw, ur gif is really funny. how about sell it to me on 50＄ with shipping ? XD


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 7, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> 1) *Did you ever lose faith in the Gateway train?*
> 2) *How excited are you right now for the New3ds support*
> 3) *First game you will play on N3DS (most likely)*
> 
> ...


at the frist glance of ur questions, i thought the n3 release has came out.

ur avatar could say something one or two.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 7, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Yeah I do ear good things about the 3D improvements. It's not to say I'll never get a N3DS, but I'll probably wait until I can get a Gateway-compatible used one for $100 somewhere.


 
Seems rather a dream. Even if the first batch of US/EUR are on 9.2 or less, next ones will probably be 9.3+ which will render them incompatible with the gateway (maybe forever, maybe for a long time, last time, it took near 2 years to find another exploit) and the 4.x 3DS situation will be back again, with a few number of units compatible with the gateway, and so they'll have a higher value (it's not true anymore because thanks to the downgrade, near everyone can now have a 4.x 3DS but before that, a 4.x 3DS had a much higher cost than now, though 4.x JP 3DS saw their price fall a bit a few weeks before the release of the N3DS).

That's why some people directly imported one before the exploit release, to be sure to have one that is compatible with it, and to avoid pay a lot more later, once those units will become pretty rare.

(For example, I preordered the Majora's Mask one but if it's 9.3+, I'll resell it unboxed and import a AUS 9.0 one. But personally, the exploit don't hurry at all, even if they take several months, I don't really care. I had a classic 4.x 3DS before the 9.x exploit was released, so I can already use the gateway. And for the New3DS, I have more than 30 retails games, so I would also have lots of games to play on it, even without the gateway).


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 7, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> To celebrate the 200th page let me ask you these few questions everyone:
> 
> 1) *Did you ever lose faith in the Gateway train?*
> 2) *How excited are you right now for the New3ds support*
> ...


1) Not really.
2) With the amount of faceplates I bought, very.
3) Definitely Smash.


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 7, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> One example of how a person making a statement with incorrect information as a fact can derail the thread with confusion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
At that moment I said all the information I got , then later there was a clarify the suprise was already in the firmware they released.
This is a forum, people can talk and disscuss things .
Then you jumped out from nowhere and point at other people said you are wrong you are fool,who do you think you are can judging other people? The god? 
I know children likes judge people.


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 7, 2015)

... So did we ever figure out what the "D-Pad Down + B" easter egg actually did?


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 7, 2015)

This thread is probably incredibly bad for my health, but I keep checking back, and I keep reading through replies.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 7, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> This thread is probably incredibly bad for my health, but I keep checking back, and I keep reading through replies.


 
the 1200 pages one was even worse.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 7, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> ... So did we ever figure out what the "D-Pad Down + B" easter egg actually did?


 

At this time shuts your system down.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 7, 2015)

Apache Thunder said:


> You're gonna be waiting maybe 2 years or more then. Classic 3DS XL's still can not be found for under $100 most places. I've not seen one (in working order) on Ebay for less then $130 or so. The cheapest one I've found was the one I bought for $109 (nearly $130 after taxes) from a local pawn shop (and the damn thing was still on 4.3. Was super lucky I guess.  ) So yeah, gonna be awhile son.
> 
> Not to mention it will be difficult to find a n3DS on 9.2 or less 2 years down the road and if you do find one, it's going to come a premium price because it will be considered rare for it's Gateway compatibility. You think 4.x 3DS XLs are getting hard to find? Just wait until n3DSes on 9.2 or less become rare!
> 
> There might be fewer gateway compatible n3DSes produced (in North America region anyways) then there was 4.x firmware classic 3DS XLs. Pretty sure the first batch will still be on 9.0/9.2 for USA, but that won't last long at all.


Well, by the time I'll be looking at getting one, Gateway will likely be compatible with a larger firmware range.  And if 3DS XLs retain their value fairly well, I'll only be paying half of whatever the used N3DS XL costs in a couple years.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 7, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Well, by the time I'll be looking at getting one, Gateway will likely be compatible with a larger firmware range. And if 3DS XLs retain their value fairly well, I'll only be paying half of whatever the used N3DS XL costs in a couple years.


 

We can only hope so


----------



## Xzi (Feb 7, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> We can only hope so


Just looking at how things went with the current 3DS consoles, only 4.5 and below were supported for a long time. Then BAM, 5.x to 9.2 all supported in one update. Things will probably progress similarly for the N3DS. 8.1 to 9.2 only supported for a while, then in two or three years, a single update adds support for 9.3 to 15.x (or whatever). Lol. At which point it'll be easy to trade in my old XL, and pick up any used N3DS XL for like $60 - $80 after trade-in cash.


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Feb 7, 2015)

ka_kui said:


> I mean that when you do the button combo, the 3ds just shut down, maybe before shut down the feature is looking for something to launch, the option to look for that file is included in our launcher.dat(that is obvious) but the feature dont do anything yet, because we dont have the missing part, maybe a file, or whatever


 
Is it possible it is looking for a homebrew file on the sd card? Has anyone tried it? or a cia? or gba/ds etc?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 7, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Just looking at how things went with the current 3DS consoles, only 4.5 and below were supported for a long time. Then BAM, 5.x to 9.2 all supported in one update. Things will probably progress similarly for the N3DS. 8.1 to 9.2 only supported for a while, then in two or three years, a single update adds support for 9.3 to 15.x (or whatever). Lol. At which point it'll be easy to trade in my old XL, and pick up any used N3DS XL for like $60 - $80 after trade-in cash.


 

Yeah. 18 months BRAH. Long ass wait. But seems I had my fun with my 3ds


----------



## congzing (Feb 7, 2015)

Fu...k gatewait, why they want wait for n3ds us, i dont understand


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 7, 2015)

Down arrow button + B button while tapping ds profile doesn't do anything unusual for me, boots straight to emuNAND like it usually does without any button press.
EDIT: Forgot to mention that it's on GW omega (that supports emuNAND 9.2)...


----------



## Xzi (Feb 7, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Yeah. 18 months BRAH. Long ass wait. But seems I had my fun with my 3ds


It's not really a long wait when you already have access to everything on a 3DS XL.  I just don't use 3D at all right now, though.  That might change if/when I get an N3DS XL.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't know why we ever get excited. Were consistently let down lmao.  Its like the freindzone haha


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 7, 2015)

Just3DS said:


> Down arrow button + B button while tapping ds profile doesn't do anything unusual for me, boots straight to emuNAND like it usually does without any button press.
> EDIT: Forgot to mention that it's on GW omega (that supports emuNAND 9.2)...


 
You have to hold L while doing DS Profile to get to the GATEWAY MENU, then you can Down+B


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 7, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> You have to hold L while doing DS Profile to get to the GATEWAY MENU, then you can Down+B


I see, but stays there at GW 3DS Omega v2.7 menu... no effect...


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 7, 2015)

Just3DS said:


> I see, but stays there at GW 3DS Omega v2.7 menu... no effect...


Haha I'm sure the feature wasnt added til 3.x. I'm still using 2.7 tho too see no reason to update yet :/


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 7, 2015)

might be, i don't want to update either for the same reason
which is why i mentioned the gw version before it creates confusion


----------



## cearp (Feb 7, 2015)

when i pressed down+b, i got a nice looking screen glitch and it shutdown.
then i restarted and tried it again, this time it shutdown immediately. does it only do the screen glitch once? if so, maybe it sets up something as a one time thing.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

sigh... another day goes by without n3ds support. not too surprised though

i don't think we'll hear anything from GW until feb13th... their updates seem to be spaced 10 days apart. Maybe GW only works one day every 10 days


----------



## jscjml (Feb 7, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> To celebrate the 200th page let me ask you these few questions everyone:
> 
> 1) *Did you ever lose faith in the Gateway train?*
> 2) *How excited are you right now for the New3ds support*
> ...


 

1) No, but i've gotten mad multiple times. Its whatever tho.
2) I just hope it releases before Feb. 13th cause i wanna play MH4U on my MH4G Limited Edition New3DS. (different regions so i cant right now, region3 doesnt work with New3DS)
3) Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate. Doing Lv. 140 GQ's in the Japanese version right now, clocked over 200 hours so far. Ready to start from scratch with english players.


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 7, 2015)

cearp said:


> when i pressed down+b, i got a nice looking screen glitch and it shutdown.
> then i restarted and tried it again, this time it shutdown immediately. does it only do the screen glitch once? if so, maybe it sets up something as a one time thing.


when u evolved, could u help me to kill all the muthafarkers who tricked us once .


----------



## storm75x (Feb 7, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> To celebrate the 200th page let me ask you these few questions everyone:
> 
> 1) *Did you ever lose faith in the Gateway train?*
> 2) *How excited are you right now for the New3ds support*
> ...


A picture is worth a thousand words, three pictures worth three thousand.

1)







2)






3)




*First world problem


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Feb 7, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> You have to hold L while doing DS Profile to get to the GATEWAY MENU, then you can Down+B


 
Have they currently released everything that is necessary to make this new special feature work? Or is there a new loader etc that is needed?



cearp said:


> when i pressed down+b, i got a nice looking screen glitch and it shutdown.
> then i restarted and tried it again, this time it shutdown immediately. does it only do the screen glitch once? if so, maybe it sets up something as a one time thing.


 
Originally, I thought it would be cool to enable a clone cart feature(similar to sky3ds) because basically it just would be a lot easier for the really young or the really old to operate. 
But now, if it's a 1 shot feature it is unlikely to be a hook for a screen capture, cheat system/engine, homebrew enabler(ninjhax) or cia installer etc.

But since it glitches the screen it might be a way to switch to TWL firm. So ds and gba become possible.
The questions that would remain would be:
Do you need a nds or gba file on the red card or on the sd card?(and do they need to be in a specific location/folder?)
Do you need a new launcher? or could you just rename a ds rom as launcher.*(something)?
Does the ds profile hack get backed up before booting into new mode? and if you checked the profile(after button combo) would it be fixed automatically?

I dunno; I hope it's not something stupid.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 7, 2015)

cearp said:


> when i pressed down+b, i got a nice looking screen glitch and it shutdown.
> then i restarted and tried it again, this time it shutdown immediately. does it only do the screen glitch once? if so, maybe it sets up something as a one time thing.


ooo, cheat mode. Yipee.


----------



## s-arash (Feb 7, 2015)

gateway soon remindes me "The Last Guardian" these days


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 7, 2015)

Actually now that I think of it the first game I'll play on my N3DS will be Cubic Ninja unless Gateway comes out before then. Grabbed a copy for around $20 so I could do homebrew development without Gateway. Just waiting for shipping.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 7, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Actually now that I think of it the first game I'll play on my N3DS will be Cubic Ninja unless Gateway comes out before then. Grabbed a copy for around $20 so I could do homebrew development without Gateway. Just waiting for shipping.


 

Sounds good, If I get a backup of the game will it have any additional uses or no?
I might get it if it's also a good game


----------



## Ekid (Feb 7, 2015)

Some Zelda's console are already out in France. They are in 9.0.

Edit :


Spoiler


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ekid said:


> Some Zelda's console are already out in France. They are in 9.0.


 

Nice, do you have any pics etc.?


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 7, 2015)

Imagine the irony if the new 3ds consoles will be released with 9.4 firmware 
All this waiting for almost nothing!!!!


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 7, 2015)

Ekid said:


> Some Zelda's console are already out in France. They are in 9.0.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> ...


So MM is 9.0 too? Sweet.


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh nice, lucky french guys. One week ahead of release


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 7, 2015)

in other news, anyone who missed the MM console want an opportunity to get one?


----------



## marksteele (Feb 7, 2015)

Ekid said:


> Some Zelda's console are already out in France. They are in 9.0.


 
Do we know what the normal new ones will be running, or is it safe to assume 9.0?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 7, 2015)

i would buy an n3ds....
no support for it yet, why gamble


----------



## marksteele (Feb 7, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> i would buy an n3ds....
> no support for it yet, why gamble


 

doesn't sky support it?


----------



## Swizard (Feb 7, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> To celebrate the 200th page let me ask you these few questions everyone:
> 
> 1) *Did you ever lose faith in the Gateway train?*
> 2) *How excited are you right now for the New3ds support*
> 3) *First game you will play on N3DS (most likely)*


Oh I still like this idea.

1) *Yes, a little. Shit sucks when delay after delay keeps happening with little communication.*
2) *Solid 7/10. Wonder how the .cia support will be though, with no emunand 9.5+*
3) *Undubbed persona Q, going to finally try Soni Pro, and ofcourse, MH4U (as we can now probably skip G)*


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 7, 2015)

Swizard said:


> Oh I still like this idea.
> 
> 1) *Yes, a little. Shit sucks when delay after delay keeps happening with little communication.*
> 2) *Solid 7/10. Wonder how the .cia support will be though, with no emunand 9.5+*
> 3) *Undubbed persona Q, going to finally try Soni Pro, and ofcourse, MH4U (as we can now probably skip G)*


 

Emunand doesn't need to be on the latest to install cia's


----------



## Swizard (Feb 7, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Emunand doesn't need to be on the latest to install cia's


 
Probably do need to rebuild all future .cia files to be firmware spoofed though?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 7, 2015)

Swizard said:


> Probably do need to rebuild all future .cia files to be firmware spoofed though?


 

As of lately, there hasn't been a game that required any newer firmware. So the waters should be calm in that category. By then hopefully we'll see 9.5+ supported on emunand for the n3ds.


----------



## Axido (Feb 7, 2015)

Swizard said:


> Probably do need to rebuild all future .cia files to be firmware spoofed though?


 
Probably not all of them. Just until GW finds out how to support 9.5 emuNAND on N3DS consoles.


----------



## ody81 (Feb 7, 2015)

So nobody's figured out the easter egg?

I've seen how many fucking profit estimates for Gateway, theories on how they're scene devs or who they're screwing and blah blah blah, and nobody's made a thread to figure this out?

WTF TEMP??!!??


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 7, 2015)

ody81 said:


> So nobody's figured out the easter egg?
> 
> I've seen how many fucking profit estimates for Gateway, theories on how they're scene devs or who they're screwing and blah blah blah, and nobody's made a thread to figure this out?
> 
> WTF TEMP??!!??


 

Most of that came from the haters dude.....


----------



## ody81 (Feb 7, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Most of that came from the haters dude.....


 

I was hinting at it, where are they now?

I'm not a fanboy by any means but jeez, if you're gonna study and speculate someones earnings and RE someone's exploits and loaders... Why stop there??

Fucking haters (reverse fanboys lol)

I'd loooove to know what this easter egg's for though...
If it's GBA related, WOW!
Wishful thinking perhaps...


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 7, 2015)

ody81 said:


> I was hinting at it, where are they now?
> 
> I'm not a fanboy by any means but jeez, if you're gonna study and speculate someones earnings and RE someone's exploits and loaders... Why stop there??
> 
> ...


fix twl plz


----------



## ody81 (Feb 7, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> fix twl plz


 

Fix grammer?
What?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 7, 2015)

ody81 said:


> Fix grammer?
> What?


*Ahem*
If said correctly, my message would say:
"Please fix TWL_FIRM."


----------



## ody81 (Feb 7, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> *Ahem*
> If said correctly, my message would say:
> "Please fix TWL_FIRM."


 

Yes!
Excuse me, I apologize....

Exactly, if they could shift exploits to the Mii Maker exploit they've apparently got, then yeah, PLEASE FIX TWL_FIRM.

Breaking DS mode won't be an issue anymore, and if they fix that then maybe GBA_FIRM won't be a prob;em after that.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't think they will be going with the Mii exploit...but who know's.  Maybe they fixed it already.


----------



## bytor (Feb 7, 2015)

What's TWL_FIRM..?


----------



## weatMod (Feb 7, 2015)

bytor said:


> What's TWL_FIRM..?


The separate firmware that runs DS mode


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 7, 2015)

bytor said:


> What's TWL_FIRM..?


It is a DS mode compatibility thing.  Maybe Mr. Jason will enlighten everyone what the problem is.  I don't have any issues running my r4.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 7, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> It is a DS mode compatibility thing. Maybe Mr. Jason will enlighten everyone what the problem is. I don't have any issues running my r4.


TWL doesn't work in Gateway Mode


----------



## FR0ZN (Feb 7, 2015)

I realy hope taht this is the secret feature ... DSi enhanced games on the 3DS ... that would realy revive the unholy DSi.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 7, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> TWL doesn't work in Gateway Mode


 

Best explanation of the damn day!!!


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 7, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Best explanation of the damn day!!!


I'll quote myself from past replies:


Spoiler






MrJason005 said:


> I believe the problem with TWL was not because they were using the DS Profile exploit, but rather because TWL had to reset the whole console, and if it resets the whole console, it disabled emuNAND.
> The problem with that is that, in emuNAND, you have the custom program to launch the DS game, and also the DS game as well.
> As soon as you reset the console, and Gateway mode is dis-engaged and no longer tells the NAND to redirect to the SD card, you can no longer boot into anything that was on the SD card, because you just disabled access to the SD card via emuNAND, which you used to boot the DS game.
> You can already try this, open up emuNAND and load a DS cartridge. It won't work.





MrJason005 said:


> Yes, but if you are in sysNAND, you can't load any custom TWL firmware that is located on emuNAND, which rules out the possibility of a custom .CIA that loads .NDS ROMs _unless_ someone builds a new TWL that does not reboot





MrJason005 said:


> TWL hard resets the console and dis-engages any loaded exploit, which in turn stops the connection to the SD card where the firmware expected to find the TWL_FIRM in the emuNAND partition, and also it can't locate the ROM
> if they had a custom simulator which doesn't reboot, it should work





MrJason005 said:


> all it needs i think is a custom simulator to replace TWL, and we can then even play DS games


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 7, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> TWL doesn't work in Gateway Mode


Take your propeller hat off for a minute and just say " I hope they fix the bug that prevents us from running DS flashcarts in emunand". 

I don't think they work in classic mode either.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 7, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I'll quote myself from past replies:


 

Read your quotes, it does make sense. But I'll wait to see what the surprise is, I have a feeling someone is bound to pop up another thread asking about the new feature aka easter egg.



thorasgar said:


> Take your propeller hat off for a minute and just say " I hope they fix the bug that prevents us from running DS flashcarts in emunand".
> 
> I don't think they work in classic mode either.


 
Its not a bug, its the way the sysnand firmware works. I understand when we made emunand that it was suppose to emulate the sysnand 100%, but there are limitations to emulating that need to be overcome by going another route and if that route is to just boot DS mode from GW Menu than it's fine by me.  It shows that they made attempts at trying to get it to work in emunand and had no choice but to go another route. Thats my say on if the new feature is DS mode support.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 7, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Take your propeller hat off for a minute and just say " I hope they fix the bug that prevents us from running DS flashcarts in emunand".
> 
> I don't think they work in classic mode either.


It's not a bug, it's how it works.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 7, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> It's not a bug, it's how it works.


Or better yet.  "Undocumented Feature"


----------



## ka_kui (Feb 7, 2015)

will be cool if you can install CIA online patches in classic mode....for people that have other regions 3ds....in example, I have a japanese 3ds, and i would like to play MH4U in an original cartridge, but is not worth, because if in any point theres a cia online patch, i cant play online anymore with that cart, because classic mode dont support that


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 7, 2015)

ka_kui said:


> will be cool if you can install CIA online patches in classic mode....for people that have other regions 3ds....in example, I have a japanese 3ds, and i would like to play MH4U in an original cartridge, but is not worth, because if in any point theres a cia online patch, i cant play online anymore with that cart, because classic mode dont support that


you could install the game update in sysnand
but, classic mode uses emuNAND, so you could install the patch in emunand as well


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 7, 2015)

ka_kui said:


> will be cool if you can install CIA online patches in classic mode....for people that have other regions 3ds....in example, I have a japanese 3ds, and i would like to play MH4U in an original cartridge, but is not worth, because if in any point theres a cia online patch, i cant play online anymore with that cart, because classic mode dont support that


 
The save goes on your SD card anyway I'm pretty sure, so there would literally be no point to playing it from the original cartridge. Just dump the cart and make it into 3dz or cia and install, then you can install the patches even if one comes out and continue to play online. The save will be in Gateway crypto anyway, so any real carts you use will not work in another system that doesn't use Gateway.


----------



## ka_kui (Feb 7, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> The save goes on your SD card anyway I'm pretty sure, so there would literally be no point to playing it from the original cartridge. Just dump the cart and make it into 3dz or cia and install, then you can install the patches even if one comes out and continue to play online. The save will be in Gateway crypto anyway, so any real carts you use will not work in another system that doesn't use Gateway.


 

yeah, im planing to just do a 3dz from my original cart, i think is a safer way, for all the recently bans from nintendo :/


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 7, 2015)

ka_kui said:


> yeah, im planing to just do a 3dz from my original cart, i think is a safer way, for all the recently bans from nintendo :/


 
None of the bans have been confirmed yet, mostly just Nintendo service errors that have resolved themselves.


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 7, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> None of the bans have been confirmed yet, mostly just Nintendo service errors that have resolved themselves.


 
Can you tell us how long is your "_Won't be long now _(for n3ds support)"?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 7, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> Can you tell us how long is your "_Won't be long now _(for n3ds support)"?


 
Soon™ ?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 7, 2015)

what's the hidden feature


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 7, 2015)

SonyUSA, I hope you are happy with this. xD
I got a question too: Do you know something about the possibility of playing DS games? This is something interesting, I think.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> Can you tell us how long is your "_Won't be long now _(for n3ds support)"?


 
I don't think she was refering to n3ds support, i think she was talking about the surprise feature. New3ds support probably won't come for at least 2 weeks


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 7, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> The save goes on your SD card anyway I'm pretty sure, so there would literally be no point to playing it from the original cartridge. Just dump the cart and make it into 3dz or cia and install, then you can install the patches even if one comes out and continue to play online. The save will be in Gateway crypto anyway, so any real carts you use will not work in another system that doesn't use Gateway.


 

Wait, so any real carts you use in Gateway's Classic mode won't work on any other console? Never heard that one before.

And isn't the retail cart update only limited to games from out of your region? Within your region and with the lastest firmware on emunand, you should be set to go with getting the newest online patch straight from the eshop for your cart. At least I think that's how it works.

And couldn't that all change once Cearp's region changing patch comes out?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 7, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Soon™ ?


 

lol, more like Feb 13th or we riot 



Thomas12345 said:


> I don't think she was refering to n3ds support, i think she was talking about the surprise feature. New3ds support probably won't come for at least 2 weeks


 

yeh most liklely


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 7, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Soon™ ?


 

Is your guide ready to be published as soon as the update hits? Answer truthfully please


----------



## Swizard (Feb 7, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> Is your guide ready to be published as soon as the update hits? Answer truthfully please


 
Maybe!™


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> Is your guide ready to be published as soon as the update hits? Answer truthfully please


 
i'm pretty sure as soon as n3ds support is released, there will be a guide/howto on gbatemp in like 5 min...


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 7, 2015)

What if the "easter egg" feature is being able to change your emuNAND region? That would be neat.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 7, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> Is your guide ready to be published as soon as the update hits? Answer truthfully please


 
The answer is yes, but your question wasn't very specific


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 7, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> The answer is yes, but your question wasn't very specific


 

Will the surprise guide be out before the N3DS update?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 7, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> Will the surprise guide be out before the N3DS update?


 
No clue!


----------



## AnkitC (Feb 7, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> No clue!


 

Do you get instructions directly from Gateway or is there a 3rd Party involved between Gateway and you?

P.S. Also since you mentioned the Guide for N3DS is ready. Is the hack gonna use the Browser exploit or some other entry point?


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 7, 2015)

The secret feature is about the DS games. She doesn"t answered, IT'S A CLUE!!!
666demonicsummonomg!


----------



## flashh (Feb 7, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> No clue!



Don't reply to this if N3DS update is coming today

Edit: no reply yet. Gather round boys and ready your N3DS'

edit: proceed to crying


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 7, 2015)

flashh said:


> Don't reply to this if N3DS update is coming today


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 7, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


>


 

SonyUSA killing the fun again


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> SonyUSA killing the fun again


 
nah, she's but being a good GW representative


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 7, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> nah, she's but being a good GW representative


 
But I'm not a Gateway rep


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 7, 2015)

SonyUSA, the greatest mystery of the century.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 7, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> But I'm not a Gateway rep


Are you the one who's going to add the easter egg to the guide over on maxconsole or is Gary adding it?


----------



## Rizzorules (Feb 7, 2015)

Sonyusa are you the girl behind those red nails?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 7, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> Sonyusa are you the girl behind those red nails?


 
Depends on which red nails you mean


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 7, 2015)

You are a member of GW team.
You want to know how I know it?
You are like them. You can"t give a real answer, this is evasive each time. xD


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> But I'm not a Gateway rep


 
doesn't matter. u and garyopa both say whatever as long as it makes GW looks good... all the while not realizing that this "soon" crap and poor communication is actually bad

but whatever, i guess ppl in different countrys have different ideas about increasing sales and profit


----------



## Axido (Feb 7, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Depends on which red nails you mean


 
The one in the first GW video showing someone with red nails operating the 3DS. Not the one in the second video, because that's clearly someone with less attractive red nails. 

Some sarcasm might be hidden in this post.


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 7, 2015)

AnkitC said:


> Do you get instructions directly from Gateway or is there a 3rd Party involved between Gateway and you?
> 
> P.S. Also since you mentioned the Guide for N3DS is ready. Is the hack gonna use the Browser exploit or some other entry point?


 

Lol, Ankit. That went too specific. She's not gonna answer that


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 7, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> SonyUSA, the greatest mystery of the century.


She is not the mystery, but is carrying it.  The Chosen One will be delivered when it is ready.  You can't rush this.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> nah, she's but being a good GW representative


 

I guess so


----------



## AnkitC (Feb 7, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> Lol, Ankit. That went too specific. She's not gonna answer that



Haha. True that. She termed your question as vague and went on to not answer when I tried to be specific.


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 7, 2015)

My guess is that the feature that *might* have been introduced in GW Ultra 3.0 could be the changeable firmware (in emuNAND) to region other than sysNAND region, by means of flashing patches to emuNAND, just like .dg file downgrade of firmware is done.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 7, 2015)

Just3DS said:


> My guess is that the feature that *might* have been introduced in GW Ultra 3.0 could be the changeable firmware (in emuNAND) to region other than sysNAND region, by means of flashing patches to emuNAND, just like .dg file downgrade of firmware is done.


But Gateway is region free, unlike Sky3DS. What's the point.


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 7, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> But Gateway is region free, unlike Sky3DS. What's the point.


Not for region free, but rather switching for eg. a JAP 3DS to EUR for having English language, English keyboard, playing retail carts in classic mode, eShop of that region, online play that depends on region, etc. In fact, it could be possible to have different region per emuNAND per SD card lol


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 7, 2015)

6 days to N3DS release, woot 

Gateway is coming, just wait


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 7, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> 6 days to N3DS release, woot
> 
> Gateway is coming, just wait


source?


----------



## ucta (Feb 7, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> source?


 
no sources on hype train needed!


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 7, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> source?


 

confirmed by Nintendo and Gamestop: "The New Nintendo 3DS XL will ship in North America and across Europe on February 13, Nintendo announced on Wednesday" 

As for Gateway support you'll have to ask SonyUSA (should be in like a week after or something)


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 7, 2015)

SonyUSA hello, if I press down + B and I put in say another file of some sort into the sd after the system shut down.  Then, I turn the system back on.  Will this have any affect with the secret feature? That is a specific and a broad(general) question as I can get.  Please answer.


----------



## ucta (Feb 7, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> confirmed by Nintendo and Gamestop: "The New Nintendo 3DS XL will ship in North America and across Europe on February 13, Nintendo announced on Wednesday"
> 
> As for Gateway support you'll have to ask SonyUSA (should be in like a week after or something)


 
Just to make you guys jealous, iv ordered new 3ds ambassador edition in russia just for 190$. Quite a deal ;P Shoud arravie within a week or so


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 7, 2015)

ucta said:


> Just to make you guys jealous, iv ordered new 3ds ambassador edition in russia just for 190$. Quite a deal ;P Shoud arravie within a week or so


 
In soviet russia, you don't order the the 3ds ambassador edition for $190.  The 3ds ambassador edition orders you for $190.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 7, 2015)

Question is a bit out of the blue, but does anyone know if you can run (ds) roms on a New 3ds with the gw blue? Or is that not possible yet either?
JAP FW 8.1


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 7, 2015)

nor3x said:


> Question is a bit out of the blue, but does anyone know if you can run (ds) roms on a New 3ds with the gw blue? Or is that not possible yet either?
> JAP FW 8.1


not yet, but you can use other ds flashcards


----------



## weatMod (Feb 7, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> In soviet russia, you don't order the the 3ds ambassador edition for $190.  The 3ds ambassador edition orders you for $190.


In soviet Russia gateway waits for you!


----------



## nor3x (Feb 7, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> not yet, but you can use other ds flashcards


Thanks, also I'm assuming you can't just throw r4i gold files on the SD. (Apparently R4i gold works on N3ds with ds roms)


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 8, 2015)

ucta said:


> Just to make you guys jealous, iv ordered new 3ds ambassador edition in russia just for 190$. Quite a deal ;P Shoud arravie within a week or so


Ooh, have fun. N3DS is 10x better. Grabbed a copy of Cubic Ninja so I could at least do homebrew while I wait.


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Feb 8, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> SonyUSA hello, if I press down + B and I put in say another file of some sort into the sd after the system shut down. Then, I turn the system back on. Will this have any affect with the secret feature? That is a specific and a broad(general) question as I can get. Please answer.


SonyUSA will NOT break news on *this* site so the closer you are to the truth the less likely you are to get a response.
My post has gone unanswered. So, take that for what it is worth.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/is-ther...for-n3ds-gateway.378448/page-202#post-5327679


----------



## cearp (Feb 8, 2015)

Bug_Checker_ said:


> SonyUSA will NOT break news on *this* site so the closer you are to the truth the less likely you are to get a response.
> My post has gone unanswered. So, take that for what it is worth.
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/is-ther...for-n3ds-gateway.378448/page-202#post-5327679


 
i don't think your guess is right, how could we switch games? i think that is a bigger feature than this thing will be, i'm thinking something small but cool


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 8, 2015)

cearp said:


> i don't think your guess is right, how could we switch games? i think that is a bigger feature than this thing will be, i'm thinking something small but cool


Well there are apps like Download Play and Settings which load mini binaries to be run in TWL_FIRM and come back, so it's probably possible.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 8, 2015)

Just3DS said:


> My guess is that the feature that *might* have been introduced in GW Ultra 3.0 could be the changeable firmware (in emuNAND) to region other than sysNAND region, by means of flashing patches to emuNAND, just like .dg file downgrade of firmware is done.


 

Changable firmware for emunand? Why would we need to change our firmware on emunand? Region specific games? I think GW already made it region free



ka_kui said:


> will be cool if you can install CIA online patches in classic mode....for people that have other regions 3ds....in example, I have a japanese 3ds, and i would like to play MH4U in an original cartridge, but is not worth, because if in any point theres a cia online patch, i cant play online anymore with that cart, because classic mode dont support that


 
The whole purpose of classic mode would be useless if you were able to install unsigned cia.


----------



## flashh (Feb 8, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Changable firmware for emunand? Why would we need to change our firmware on emunand? Region specific games? I think GW already made it region free
> 
> 
> 
> The whole purpose of classic mode would be useless if you were able to install unsigned cia.



To change your language from japanese to english etc etc


----------



## davhuit (Feb 8, 2015)

Ekid said:


> Some Zelda's console are already out in France. They are in 9.0.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> ...


 
You know the pic don't show the firmware at all, and as long as we can't see it, we can't take it as official?

Of course, there is no reason you would lie for that, but we can also think about why it's not directly a picture of the firmware screen if it's really 9.0.

So, in fact, it doesn't really confirm us anything, unfortunately :/


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 8, 2015)

flashh said:


> To change your language from japanese to english etc etc


 

OK......I guess.....not seeing how thats a high priority item but ...........yeah lets put that on the wish list.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 8, 2015)

Bug_Checker_ said:


> SonyUSA will NOT break news on *this* site so the closer you are to the truth the less likely you are to get a response.
> My post has gone unanswered. So, take that for what it is worth.
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/is-ther...for-n3ds-gateway.378448/page-202#post-5327679


 
Down+B just shuts off the console  I was just fueling up the hype train, it doesn't do anything else


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Feb 8, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Down+B just shuts off the console  I was just fueling up the hype train, it doesn't do anything else


 
Good to know,Thanks.
Hype Train back on tracks.(or off the tracks depending on your POV )

Then it is probably just an fpga update(already included) to allow a cheat system/engine to be enabled.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 8, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Ooh, have fun. N3DS is 10x better. Grabbed a copy of Cubic Ninja so I could at least do homebrew while I wait.


 
Oh, so you managed to got one, great


----------



## Kugz (Feb 8, 2015)

Guys, stop worrying about what SonyUSA has to say. They just got a copy of the N3DS beta months ago from a friend and have no ties to Gateway.

Only news we're going to get is from Gateway's official website, they can't afford leaks.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 8, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Guys, stop worrying about what SonyUSA has to say. They just got a copy of the N3DS beta months ago from a friend and have no ties to Gateway.
> 
> Only news we're going to get is from Gateway's official website, they can't afford leaks.


 
Well she _does_ write their guides, and garyopa uploads files to mirror, so I'd imagine they at least have somewhat of a forewarning of when the update will be so they can get their information all put together.


----------



## flashh (Feb 8, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Down+B just shuts off the console  I was just fueling up the hype train, it doesn't do anything else



We need more fuel for this train, we've been waiting at the station for a good month. Our engineer thomas123 isn't very happy right now


----------



## Apache Thunder (Feb 8, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Down+B just shuts off the console  I was just fueling up the hype train, it doesn't do anything else


 

Stop spreading nonsense like this if you know that's all it does. That's the equivalent to telling people to press Alt+F4 in their web browser to access a secret feature. It's pure trolling and you should be reported for posting that knowing full well that all it does is power off the console.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 8, 2015)

Apache Thunder said:


> Stop spreading nonsense like this if you know that's all it does. That's the equilivent to talling people to press Alt+F4 in their web browser to access a secret feature. It's pure trolling and you should be reported for posting that knowing full well that all it does is power off the console.



I just tried it alt+f4. AWESOME EASTER EGG


----------



## Rizzorules (Feb 8, 2015)

garyopa said:


> So Please Stay Tuned for more info, and notes, and videos, over the next few coming days, as we again go back to better planned and nicer launch countdowns for the New 3DS Support, but it is coming SOON! < It Really Is!


 
Yeah sure, we havent heard about any countdown and the only thing we heard is that  days ago you said that you will have news and you never got them, its been a month since you said soon  and thats not soon. The worst part is Sonyusa is  trolling us


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't believe that the down b thing is the easter egg/ secret feature...


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 8, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Down+B just shuts off the console  I was just fueling up the hype train, it doesn't do anything else


 
Aha! I said that was what I felt the feature was several pages back!


----------



## kheldar (Feb 8, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> Yeah sure, we havent heard about any countdown and the only thing we heard is that days ago you said that you will have news and you never got them, its been a month since you said soon and thats not soon. The worst part is Sonyusa is trolling us


 
Dude don't believe him. He knows nothing. he's proven that on the legendary hype train. He might be a marketer though.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 8, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> Yeah sure, we havent heard about any countdown and the only thing we heard is that  days ago you said that you will have news and you never got them, its been a month since you said soon  and thats not soon. The worst part is Sonyusa is  trolling us


right!? I want the final part of that gateway rocket ship!!


----------



## 2skies (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't think there are any "secret features." I think it's a rhetorical strategy to have us gnaw away at something while we deflect from the lack of updates. Watch and see if there's indeed any new downloads (new downloads = new features), then they'll claim "here's how you access this secret feature." What a crock.

The only way I'll believe this is if someone releases instructions _before_ a new download. They will likely sneak these "hidden, existing features" in a new download claiming they were there the whole time.


----------



## Kugz (Feb 8, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Well she _does_ write their guides, and garyopa uploads files to mirror, so I'd imagine they at least have somewhat of a forewarning of when the update will be so they can get their information all put together.


 

Garyopa knows something, he's more than likely in on the loop but not part of the development team. It would be purely a business contract for him.

SonyUSA got an early copy of the beta from a friend and leaked the process on the forums. lemanuel writes the guides on Maxconsole.

Gateway is being silent and it's clear they don't have anything to release soon. They were extremely vocal and responsive leading up to the 3.0 release and now there's nothing.

Back to Luigi's Mansion 2!


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 8, 2015)

Apache Thunder said:


> Stop spreading nonsense like this if you know that's all it does. That's the equivalent to telling people to press Alt+F4 in their web browser to access a secret feature. It's pure trolling and you should be reported for posting that knowing full well that all it does is power off the console.


 
All I said was the button combo does something strange, and it does. Nobody knew about the 'feature' yet, and now people do. How is that trolling? If you take it into your head that it does something else, that is your problem, not mine. On top of that, I DIDN'T know what it did before I looked at the code, I just found it and thought it was strange so I shared it.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 8, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Garyopa knows something, he's more than likely in on the loop but not part of the development team. It would be purely a business contract for him.
> 
> SonyUSA got an early copy of the beta from a friend and leaked the process on the forums. lemanuel writes the guides on Maxconsole.
> 
> ...


 
Wut. Lemanuel didn't write that guide, I did. He just edited in an extra big red font saying it doesn't work on N3DS yet... an even bigger text and even redder front than I already had in the guide


----------



## Kugz (Feb 8, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Wut. Lemanuel didn't write that guide, I did. He just edited in an extra big red font saying it doesn't work on N3DS yet... an even bigger text and even redder front than I already had in the guide


 

Ah, that forum is wack. My bad, hard to see poster names. Colors are funny.


----------



## omgcat (Feb 8, 2015)

Swizard said:


> Oh I still like this idea.
> 
> 1) *Yes, a little. Shit sucks when delay after delay keeps happening with little communication.*
> 2) *Solid 7/10. Wonder how the .cia support will be though, with no emunand 9.5+*
> 3) *Undubbed persona Q, going to finally try Soni Pro, and ofcourse, MH4U (as we can now probably skip G)*


 
emunand 9.5+ was solved, nintendo fucked up the key implementation allowing them to be ripped.


----------



## insidestraight (Feb 8, 2015)

Saying goodbye to this thread after a long couple of months, sold the gateway for a $20 loss and bought a Sky3ds instead. Life is too short for Gateway.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 8, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Garyopa knows something, he's more than likely in on the loop but not part of the development team. It would be purely a business contract for him.
> 
> SonyUSA got an early copy of the beta from a friend and leaked the process on the forums. lemanuel writes the guides on Maxconsole.
> 
> ...


Same here I only wanted to knew if there were any kind of news about gatewait (to play dual destinies mainly) but I guess this is going to take a loong time, by the way: Link between worlds is awesome and the sky card runs smoothly if you have a fast micro sd


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 8, 2015)

People on here turning against gateway is a huge mistake.


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 8, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> People on here turning against gateway is a huge mistake.


I'm sure its gateway's fault.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 8, 2015)

I still believe! These guys are clearly really hard working. The reason I went with gateway over sky, was simple. One of these methods takes way more work than the other to implement than the other, and with that work comes more options (extra features). Patience is indeed a virtue.


----------



## delt31 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm so close to pulling the trigger on sky.  Rather not though as their interface blows but need card for n3ds


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Feb 8, 2015)

So crisis averted for 9.5 emunand? Good to hear..
Now I just wished GW hurried their asses up before freaking 9.6 comes out with better security and history repeats itself.

But what's going to happen is the following:
Next week for US launch, GW will just update the site saying N3DS support is coming soon now that the hardware is available everywhere, and we'll all be pissed beyond our minds.

And as always GO FUCK YOURSELF!


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 8, 2015)

Dat wait time doe.....

GW better hurry up cus as the world turns it appears like nothing changes at Gateway,,,,

The hours pass, the trees change, I play video games and gateway.....take their long ass fucking god damn time


----------



## jscjml (Feb 8, 2015)

3DS scene kind of sucks really bad tbh.

One team basically has the good features for a 3DS monopolized and have no real competition. Sky3DS is just for running ROMs. Region free, homebrew and all the good stuff are owned by Gateway and theres no way for us to retaliate.

If only some other teams popped up that did actual work. Competition is necessary for a vibrant market.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 8, 2015)

Apache Thunder said:


> Stop spreading nonsense like this if you know that's all it does. That's the equivalent to telling people to press Alt+F4 in their web browser to access a secret feature. It's pure trolling and you should be reported for posting that knowing full well that all it does is power off the console.


 
C'mon, it was all just a bit of fun. You need to lighten up a bit, you're always quick to sour when you get tricked  . I mean, we were all wondering what was going on, and unlike ALT+F4, or Ctrl+W, it doesn't really disrupt you in anyway.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 8, 2015)

jscjml said:


> 3DS scene kind of sucks really bad tbh.
> 
> One team basically has the good features for a 3DS monopolized and have no real competition. Sky3DS is just for running ROMs. Region free, homebrew and all the good stuff are owned by Gateway and theres no way for us to retaliate.
> 
> If only some other teams popped up that did actual work. Competition is necessary for a vibrant market.


 
 Yeah that seems to be the problem. But its hard to find teams that will stick it out to the end. Look at the ps3 scene, example, 3k3y was the shit, there 1st gen ODE worked. Then the update knocked it out and they just lost interest. They have good ideas but are the in it for the long haul or not, thats something no one wants to share or knows about.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> C'mon, it was all just a bit of fun. You need to lighten up a bit, you're always quick to sour when you get tricked  . I mean, we were all wondering what was going on, and unlike ALT+F4, or Ctrl+W, it doesn't really disrupt you in anyway.


 

We live to Ctrl+Alt+Del another day.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 8, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Yeah that seems to be the problem. But its hard to find teams that will stick it out to the end. Look at the ps3 scene, example, 3k3y was the shit, there 1st gen ODE worked. Then the update knocked it out and they just lost interest. They have good ideas but are the in it for the long haul or not, thats something no one wants to share or knows about.


 
well, tbf, the longer you stay in the game under the same name, the more chance Ninty might seriously find and ruin you. And I have a feeling Sony is much harder hitting after piracy than Nintendo. They need their software sales since, often times, they sell the console at a loss, unlike Nintendo who make a profit on console sales alone. So changing up the brand and coming at it from a different angle could be because they want to keep their identities unknown.

just my guess though.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> well, tbf, the longer you stay in the game under the same name, the more chance Ninty might seriously find and ruin you. And I have a feeling Sony is much harder hitting after piracy than Nintendo. They need their software sales since, often times, they sell the console at a loss, unlike Nintendo who make a profit on console sales alone. So changing up the brand and coming at it from a different angle could be because they want to keep their identities unknown.
> 
> just my guess though.


 

It makes sense but....well I was going to explain the strategy that a previous team used but its not a good idea.


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 8, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Nah I like to rub it in people who constantly come in here crying, cursing, GW. Such as yours. Go ahead continue. Get mad that you can't do a damn thing about what GW is doing to you. Curse to your fingers can't type no more and let me enjoy your pain and suffering.


Your American Curse don't effect in China 
I have no pain thanks for you concern,I just know all the users feeling who have been cheated by GW's hype lies.
And stop repeat saying it's our fault ,It's a trick played by GW.
If you keep saying this , that means you probably is: 1, a mumber of GW ; 2, a man with regular 3ds and trying to make some fun with people who can't play right now . 3, stupid Fanboy.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 8, 2015)

I just don't get how they've had ppl beta testing the shit for like months now n they've released the old 3ds 3.0 as a beta why can't they release the n3ds support to us as beta


----------



## insidestraight (Feb 8, 2015)

I wanted exactly what Gateway advertised was coming soon, though time has proven they clearly don't have the capability. Sky3DS have proven to be the real professionals, I wouldn't be surprised if Gateway is just a 12 year old kid working in the computer lab at lunchtime.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 8, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> I just don't get how they've had ppl beta testing the shit for like months now n they've released the old 3ds 3.0 as a beta why can't they release the n3ds support to us as beta


Maybe cuz the basic functions aren't fine tuned enough for practical use yet? I don't know.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 8, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> I just don't get how they've had ppl beta testing the shit for like months now n they've released the old 3ds 3.0 as a beta why can't they release the n3ds support to us as beta


 

There was probably a percentage of failure launching the exploit that they were concerned about. That failure could have the n3ds rendered a brick or .......mii-less....

Just my take.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 8, 2015)

insidestraight said:


> I wanted exactly what Gateway advertised was coming soon, though time has proven they clearly don't have the capability. Sky3DS have proven to be the real professionals, I wouldn't be surprised if Gateway is just a 12 year old kid working in the computer lab at lunchtime.


 
> "real professionals"
> limits games to 10 a cart and only removes it after someone breaks the limit
> releases entire new cart just for removing the limit instead of allowing the user to update their FPGA


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 8, 2015)

insidestraight said:


> I wanted exactly what Gateway advertised was coming soon, though time has proven they clearly don't have the capability. Sky3DS have proven to be the real professionals, I wouldn't be surprised if Gateway is just a 12 year old kid working in the computer lab at lunchtime.


 
software-wise that's certainly possible. But I'm pretty sure you'll need an adult somewhere along the line to manufacture the actual GW cart and distribute it to retailers


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 8, 2015)

insidestraight said:


> I wanted exactly what Gateway advertised was coming soon, though time has proven they clearly don't have the capability. Sky3DS have proven to be the real professionals, I wouldn't be surprised if Gateway is just a 12 year old kid working in the computer lab at lunchtime.


 

Those are some rich ass 12 yr olds I must say.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 8, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> > "real professionals"
> > limits games to 10 a cart and only removes it after someone breaks the limit
> > releases entire new cart just for removing the limit instead of allowing the user to update their FPGA


 
That's called greedy. Not the same thing as unprofessional. Like a rich business man can be greedy and professional.


----------



## insidestraight (Feb 8, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> > "real professionals"
> > limits games to 10 a cart and only removes it after someone breaks the limit
> > releases entire new cart just for removing the limit instead of allowing the user to update their FPGA


 
It wouldn't make sense not to put a limit on the cartridge, they have a monopoly in the n3ds market, gateway clearly aren't or won't be a competitor anytime soon. I think it's extremely generous to now offer a blue button version that doesn't have to be cracked, they didn't have to do that...


----------



## nor3x (Feb 8, 2015)

From a ui perspective having to flop through a whole library of games is kind of terrible... From a standpoint of effort I think it's quite clear who wins if anyone is asking. Finding exploits is hands down harder than brute forcing hardware...


----------



## insidestraight (Feb 8, 2015)

nor3x said:


> From a ui perspective having to flop through a whole library of games is kind of terrible... From a standpoint of effort I think it's quite clear who wins if anyone is asking. Finding exploits is hands down harder than brute forcing hardware...


 
Effort doesn't count for anything in this world, it's about results and Gateway don't have any for the N3DS, lol...


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 8, 2015)

insidestraight said:


> Effort doesn't count for anything in this world, it's about results and Gateway don't have any for the N3DS, lol...


 
Well they did a lot on the firmware modification/tweaking side which Gateway has but sky3DS doesn't. In my eyes, being able to modify the core of the 3DS is a bit more impressive than making an FPGA which emulates a 3DS cart.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 8, 2015)

insidestraight said:


> Effort doesn't count for anything in this world, it's about results and Gateway don't have any for the N3DS, lol...


I agree that they don't yet for the N3DS, but what they've done with the 3DS is stellar. So stellar that no one here could do it (unless they are part of the team). 
I guess the best way to judge a company is in their actions... So far gw's actions seem to display better skill, which hopefully translates to future updates.


----------



## Click This (Feb 8, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Well they did a lot on the firmware modification/tweaking side which Gateway has but sky3DS doesn't. In my eyes, being able to modify the core of the 3DS is a bit more impressive than making an FPGA which emulates a 3DS cart.


 
Not even an FPGA, Sky3DS seems to use an ASIC.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 8, 2015)

How did you guys get little titles under your names o_o


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 8, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> How did you guys get little titles under your names o_o


 

... Define "title"


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 8, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> How did you guys get little titles under your names o_o


 
look under you profile settings


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 8, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> ... Define "title"


 
I think she means like my CitrAGB/Fire Red Disassembly guy under my name. IIRC it's under your user settings somewhere.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 8, 2015)

Got it, thanks ;D


----------



## schumi_girl (Feb 8, 2015)

Been away for a few weeks. Still nothing from Gateway, jeez. Think I'll give it another week then head to Sky.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 8, 2015)

schumi_girl said:


> Been away for a few weeks. Still nothing from Gateway, jeez. Think I'll give it another week then head to Sky.


 

Give it more than that, remember that the console isn't even out yet


----------



## Kugz (Feb 8, 2015)

schumi_girl said:


> Been away for a few weeks. Still nothing from Gateway, jeez. Think I'll give it another week then head to Sky.


 

I have both but to be honest SKY is great at doing what you want it to do, pirate games. If you get a SKY get a Class 10, quality brand microSD to avoid any problems. I have all my roms on my 32GB card (about 20 or so) in Alphabetical order so I know how far away I am from the game I want to play (which is pretty much one game at a time). It's not as smooth as multi-menu on the Gateway card but at least you don't have to muck around with the web exploit or DS exploit. If you have the cash buy both, there are benefits with each card


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Feb 8, 2015)

little more to guys and girls ;D


----------



## Erol (Feb 8, 2015)

anyone know what firmware is on the new 3DS XL majoras mask limited edition?

There are some DEMO STATIONS in gamestop equipped with the new 3ds XL majoras mask limited edition, maybe someone knows?!


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Feb 8, 2015)

I Play now an old classic "Titan Quest: Immortal Throne" waiting for GATEWAY


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 8, 2015)

CloudLionHeart: Do you know that the guys that made Titan Quest are working on another game? It's called UnbendedGrim Dawn (Unbended is the new game made by Sacred original team). You should check it!!


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Feb 8, 2015)

really? Thx for info. Since when do develop it????  sry for Off-Topic


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 8, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> How did you guys get little titles under your names o_o


So you set your status to "We're all mad here"? I see you're having a lot of fun here...


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 8, 2015)

This is still in development, but I think it will be released next year. All the informations are on the website!


----------



## memomo (Feb 8, 2015)

Kugz said:


> I have both but to be honest SKY is great at doing what you want it to do, pirate games. If you get a SKY get a Class 10, quality brand microSD to avoid any problems. I have all my roms on my 32GB card (about 20 or so) in Alphabetical order so I know how far away I am from the game I want to play (which is pretty much one game at a time). It's not as smooth as multi-menu on the Gateway card but at least you don't have to muck around with the web exploit or DS exploit. If you have the cash buy both, there are benefits with each card


 

+

homebrews via cubic ninja + custom themes

this is my them that I requested from a them maker 




Spoiler


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 8, 2015)

OH MAN!! I said a stupidity!!
Unbended is the game made by the team of Sacred!!! So Unbended will be the "real" Sacred 3, in some way.
The game made by the team of Titan Quest is Grim Dawn!!!!


----------



## Erol (Feb 8, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> This is still in development, but I think it will be released next year. All the informations are on the website!


 

NEXT YEAR?! So 2016. lol


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes, something like that. 
I still ahve to go check it again, because I've seen the informations months ago. Maybe something more precise is on the websites, now! 
Grim Dawn is in early acces on Steam.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 8, 2015)

So..... What's next?


----------



## Malala (Feb 8, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> So..... What's next?


5 days until we are told by apologetics people that we shouldn't feel entitled to a product working as advertised.


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 8, 2015)

And that no one put a gun on our head to buy the product


----------



## Malala (Feb 8, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> And that no one put a gun on our head to buy the product


You made my point.


----------



## Kugz (Feb 8, 2015)

memomo said:


> +
> 
> homebrews via cubic ninja + custom themes
> 
> ...


 

Oh that theme actually looks kinda cool. I haven't bothered with customizing my 3DS, I used to play around with all of my devices and make them all 'cool' looking but I have so many today >_>


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 8, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> So..... What's next?


 

We wait, and we get the gateway! Let's see what happens Feb 13th

Should get some sort of update at least a week after or something


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 8, 2015)

If someone could just find the exploit in the n3ds and at least get region3 ported to it I could justify buying a sky. I'm just nervous now if I get rid of my jap n3ds and pick up a us n3ds that for some dumb reason the gateway team will be like sry us n3ds users gateway is only compatible with jap and Eur consoles lol n then I'd cry. I mean at least I'd have a sky but I'd like to use my gateway with the n3ds some day "soon"


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 8, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> So..... What's next?


 

We continue the search for the easter egg.


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Feb 8, 2015)

Imagine i am studying Advanced Applied Mathematics for my Msc on IT and Communications.


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 8, 2015)

Malala said:


> You made my point.


 
Just to be clear, it was sarcasm


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 8, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> We continue the search for the easter egg.


 
the easter egg is the gateway 3ds bricking your ds after doing the konami code 13 times, on friday the 13th, in the gateway menu... Then your ds blows up, and it rains confetti.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 8, 2015)

Ok let's revise what we know...
☑ Gateway is working on 9.2 FW on 3DS
☑ N3DS Private Beta was tested (by SonyUSA)
☑ They released a video showing that it works on N3DS
☑ Everything is working perfectly on 9.2 FW on N3DS
☐ Gateway has released their N3DS update

 why..


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 8, 2015)

storm75x said:


> Ok let's revise what we know...
> ☑ Gateway is working on 9.2 FW on 3DS
> ☑ N3DS Private Beta was tested (by SonyUSA)
> ☑ They released a video showing that it works on N3DS
> ...


do we know if emunand works on n3ds?


----------



## storm75x (Feb 8, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> do we know if emunand works on n3ds?


Yes, it's working. But not pass 9.4 current.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 8, 2015)

Everyone seems to think they're waiting for the 13th but honestly why wait? If the exploit will work then it'll work now and at least if its released now those of us with an n3ds currently can make use of it


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 8, 2015)

why release it  now when we can just wait another 4 months instead


----------



## Malala (Feb 8, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> Just to be clear, it was sarcasm


No shit.
I hear this a lot, but the fact that some people bought gateways ahead of time doesn't excuse the team for all their lies about "soon"/"in a few days". Those issues are totally unrelated.


----------



## dustmite (Feb 8, 2015)

This waiting makes me sick.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 8, 2015)

This thread is gonna get messy when March comes around still no update


----------



## dustmite (Feb 8, 2015)

I think the update will come within the next two days


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 8, 2015)

my sauce says that the update won't come out in the next 5 minutes


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 8, 2015)

dustmite said:


> I think the update will come within the next two days


 
Maybe cows will fly too...


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 8, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> why release it  now when we can just wait another 4 months 6 months instead


Fixed that for you.  August 14th.  It would not be good if the Chosen One is premature.


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey 14th August is my Birthday


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 8, 2015)

Malala said:


> No shit.
> I hear this a lot, but the fact that some people bought gateways ahead of time doesn't excuse the team for all their lies about "soon"/"in a few days". Those issues are totally unrelated.


 
Well I bought not only my GW based on what they announced, but also a N3DS that I am not supposed to be able to use with my region of choice (US). Luckily some other guys made another card usable in my case.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 8, 2015)

I just thought of something. How likely is it, that they decide to release it ONE MINUTE before the US N3DS is out?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 8, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> I just thought of something. How likely is it, that they decide to release it ONE MINUTE before the US N3DS is out?


why?


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 8, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> why?


Becuz they can?


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 8, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> Hey 14th August is my Birthday


There you go.  Further evidence.


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 8, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> I just thought of something. How likely is it, that they decide to release it ONE MINUTE before the US N3DS is out?


 
It would mean that they planned it and sat on their update to make "noise" and to tell us "fuck you"(again, waiting to see what is the US/EU FW is bullshit, Nintendo can't do anything against it now, and if the new FW is unsupported, well it's unsupported), so unlikely I hope.


----------



## Neimod (Feb 8, 2015)

Has any one of you considered that SonyUSA is just trolling you? OK, she released that guide, which makes her somewhat reliable. But I guess she's at the point, where she doesn't get info from gateway anymore and makes up that bullshit about N3DS beta. She just enjoys toying with you guys. You will wait a few more month for your precious firmware. Pathetic pirates.


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 8, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> Maybe cows will fly too...


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 8, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Everyone seems to think they're waiting for the 13th but honestly why wait? If the exploit will work then it'll work now and at least if its released now those of us with an n3ds currently can make use of it


 
I think people are saying that GW is waiting for feb13 because it's the best excuse they can come up with for GW. If GW isn't waiting for us n3ds release, then it'd look like GW isn't doing anything/can't get exploit working, and that looks bad for GW. So to make customers less worried, just come up with some lame excuse, like GW is actually waiting for us n3ds release. Just my 2cents...


----------



## ka_kui (Feb 8, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> .....like GW is actually waiting for us n3ds release. Just my 2cents...


 

Maybe they just want to test their exploit in the US N3DS, to make sure it works in all versions, then launch an update for all regions at once....maybe :/


----------



## delt31 (Feb 8, 2015)

God I just watched their video released in NOV showing it works on the N3DS and yet still no release.  holy shit now I understand all the rage in this thread.  Comes out in less than a week here.


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah they are probably waiting for someone they know to buy a N3DS. Their team is composed of 2-3 guys; one has an imported n3DS, but none of the others want to spend a single cent to make tests. Let's wait for their brother's neighbor's friend to get his own N3DS...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 8, 2015)

Make it happen captain


----------



## ucta (Feb 8, 2015)

just bought 2ds on sale for 40$ so waiting for n3ds became a bit easier


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 8, 2015)

ucta said:


> just bought 2ds on sale for 40$ so waiting for n3ds became a bit easier


bargain


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 8, 2015)

ka_kui said:


> Maybe they just want to test their exploit in the US N3DS, to make sure it works in all versions, then launch an update for all regions at once....maybe :/


 

I'd think so, considering that the asian versions of the 3ds had to be configured a little differently to be able to downgrade I'd say cross them X and dot the I's and the ladies will spread them wide for you.


----------



## Axido (Feb 8, 2015)

ucta said:


> just bought 2ds on sale for 40$ so waiting for n3ds became a bit easier


 
Damn, for that price I would consider buying a 2DS, too.

Now that I come to think about it... I think I know the next step to market the N3DS and especially its games to a wider audience:

*The New 2DS*
Now with N3DS game support, NFC, increased battery life, extra shoulder buttons and a C-Stick. And on top of that you get the best 2D experience with Super Stable Non-3D.


----------



## Malala (Feb 8, 2015)

What doesn't make sense though is that you can't be rid of bugs with such a small closed beta. The logical thing to do would be to release the japanese and australian update. That way if something goes south there's fewer briks and you can use the feedback to perfect your product for the big eu/us release. The fact they didn't tells me that the exploit isn't working correctly for them and that they won't be ready to release on the 13th.


----------



## Vaporeon (Feb 8, 2015)

Axido said:


> Damn, for that price I would consider buying a 2DS, too.
> 
> Now that I come to think about it... I think I know the next step to market the N3DS and especially its games to a wider audience:
> 
> ...


 
lol I'd buy it. Actually despite being a hunk of plastic and the least portable handheld since the OG Gameboy (which is still more portable!), the lack of 3D is a plus for me since I have issues with my left eye so I can't even see the 3D that well to begin with lmao
If they made a "new" 2DS with an actual foldable design that would instantly make it better than any 3DS to me.


----------



## Axido (Feb 8, 2015)

Vaporeon said:


> lol I'd buy it. Actually despite being a hunk of plastic and the least portable handheld since the OG Gameboy (which is still more portable!), the lack of 3D is a plus for me since I have issues with my left eye so I can't even see the 3D that well to begin with lmao
> If they made a "new" 2DS with an actual foldable design that would instantly make it better than any 3DS to me.


 
Ever tried glasses (or a single contact lense, if it's really just the left eye)? When I put on mine for the first time a few weeks ago my depth perception got so good that I was actually pretty impressed by the real world that was around me all along. You could say it got a graphical update.


----------



## Vaporeon (Feb 8, 2015)

Na


Axido said:


> Ever tried glasses (or a single contact lense, if it's really just the left eye)? When I put on mine for the first time a few weeks ago my depth perception got so good that I was actually pretty impressed by the real world that was around me all along. You could say it got a graphical update.


 
I'm kinda lazy so I haven't done that yet. I may just try and see if it helps. I would love to have full depth perception, but it almost feels like the 2DS was made for people like me lol


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 8, 2015)

Malala said:


> What doesn't make sense though is that you can't be rid of bugs with such a small closed beta. The logical thing to do would be to release the japanese and australian update. That way if something goes south there's fewer briks and you can use the feedback to perfect your product for the big eu/us release. The fact they didn't tells me that the exploit isn't working correctly for them and that they won't be ready to release on the 13th.


 

But then we'll have people complaining that GW intentionally bricked there consoles. There are those who use that same reason til this day to deface GW, even though they still went out and purchased there product.

Regardless, the beta went well for 3ds/3dsxl users, there still some kinks to work out with 2ds. Some are having issues with the 2ds recognizing the card itself.


----------



## callmebob (Feb 8, 2015)

Imported an Australian 3DSXL back in November just because Gateway said they had it working on the N3DS. Had I known it would take this long to release, I would have waited for EU Zelda edition.

And still no dump of MM to at least make the wait more tolerable. Soooo boooooored of waiting. Even I´m starting to just get frustrated. See no reasonable explaination for not releasing. At least give us a decent reason why.


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Feb 8, 2015)

they have problem make it work only valid reason my friend


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 8, 2015)

ucta said:


> just bought 2ds on sale for 40$ so waiting for n3ds became a bit easier


 
wow! i want a 2DS for that price lol.


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Feb 8, 2015)

callmebob said:


> Imported an Australian 3DSXL back in November just because Gateway said they had it working on the N3DS. Had I known it would take this long to release, I would have waited for EU Zelda edition.
> 
> And still no dump of MM to at least make the wait more tolerable. Soooo boooooored of waiting. Even I´m starting to just get frustrated. See no reasonable explaination for not releasing. At least give us a decent reason why.


Same here... can't blame them, they couldn't know Nintendo would release the New 3DS in early 2015 (didn't anticipate it either) but yeah, wasted quite a few bucks due to import fees and stuff and N3DS support is nowhere to be seen. Really didn't expect them to drag out the release for so long. Well, atleast now I (as a new-ish Gateway owner) know I shouldn't get excited for anything they show to get released "soon".


----------



## callmebob (Feb 8, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> they have problem make it work only valid reason my friend


 
Are you saying their video was fake???

Anyway at least release a beta saying this and this is "broke", or "not working yet", will fix in the full release.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm expecting a beta release and not a full release in the coming weeks.


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Feb 8, 2015)

no the video is valid no doubt but as mentioned before in this thread the exploit messed with mii functionality even in games so they try to fix it if it is fixable.
By the way i also have an imported N3DSXL AUS FW 9.0


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 8, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> Maybe cows will fly too...


Maybe.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> Maybe.


 

Could've sworn Chikfila put wings on cows one time for there promo ad.


----------



## callmebob (Feb 8, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> no the video is valid no doubt but as mentioned before in this thread the exploit messed with mii functionality even in games so they try to fix it if it is fixable.
> By the way i also have an imported N3DSXL AUS FW 9.0


 
I myself, and I´m sure I´m not the only one could give F**k all about Mii´s. If that breaks the games totally o.k. but at least tell us. If the games still work give us a beta and people who can´t live without their Miis can wait for a full release.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 8, 2015)

callmebob said:


> I myself, and I´m sure I´m not the only one could give F**k all about Mii´s. If that breaks the games totally o.k. but at least tell us. If the games still work give us a beta and people who can´t live without their Miis can wait for a full release.


 

YEAH I'M SO RAGED RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 8, 2015)

i wonder, if nintendo hadn't announced us n3ds release, what would GW do? Would they have just kept waiting and waiting and waiting for us n3ds release? I think so.


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 8, 2015)

Gateway is like that girl that you continually take out on dates because she keeps teasing you. Sky3DS is that girl that you shamefully take out on the first date to get some.

How exactly does the Sky3DS cart work? Do you just put it in, and BAM? And the blue button, switches games, but how do you do that? Do you take the cart out, hit the button, and it changes what it will load? Simplicity is definitely what would sell the cart.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> i wonder, if nintendo hadn't announced us n3ds release, what would GW do? Would they have just kept waiting and waiting and waiting for us n3ds release? I think so.


We're not even sure they're waiting for US/EU N3DS release.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 8, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> Gateway is like that girl that you continually take out on dates because she keeps teasing you. Sky3DS is that girl that you shamefully take out on the first date to get some.
> 
> How exactly does the Sky3DS cart work? Do you just put it in, and BAM? And the blue button, switches games, but how do you do that? Do you take the cart out, hit the button, and it changes what it will load? Simplicity is definitely what would sell the cart.


 

I had to laugh at this one.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 8, 2015)

Jennifer Lawrence looking hot naked w/boa!!!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 8, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> We're not even sure they're waiting for US/EU N3DS release.


 
*27 years in the future*
Gateway Update:
GW Release 13.7
+Newer New Ultra Mega 17DS XL Plus Now supported
+Emu-Nand 36.01.2-20U Now supported
-New 3DS support coming SOON


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 8, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> *27 years in the future*
> Gateway Update:
> GW Release 13.7
> +Newer New Ultra Mega 17DS XL Plus Now supported
> ...


 

hahaha..


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Feb 8, 2015)

callmebob said:


> I myself, and I´m sure I´m not the only one could give F**k all about Mii´s. If that breaks the games totally o.k. but at least tell us. If the games still work give us a beta and people who can´t live without their Miis can wait for a full release.


 
 I FULLY AGREE WITH YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Feb 8, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> We're not even sure they're waiting for US/EU N3DS release.


 
True.....................................


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 8, 2015)

Without 9.5 emund does that mean we will forever have a nag screen asking to update?


----------



## Axido (Feb 8, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Without 9.5 emund does that mean we will forever have a nag screen asking to update?


 
Depends on what you mean with "forever". At the moment GW only said that 9.5 emuNAND for N3DS might not be ready with the release of the N3DS support.


----------



## jscjml (Feb 8, 2015)

6 more days, Gateway.

Just deliver and we'll all be on our way. Times running out
Although the longer I wait, the more unlikely i feel they're gonna drop their update before the New 3DS update.

To be honest, they shouldnt have even released that New 3DS video months ago if they're gonna be like this. Thats just shady practice to pull in extra bucks. Thank god i have a 2DS to use this pos red card with.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 8, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Without 9.5 emund does that mean we will forever have a nag screen asking to update?


Yes, this will happen and it'll be very annoying for me 

although i guess with a emunand backup, if you accidently update it won't be the end of the world.

but yeah the update nag will be very annoying


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 8, 2015)

Ive already moved on. I started posting here less an less. I dont even check it as often anymore. Sky3ds keeps my n3ds happy and playable.

Gateway should be ashamed at how they are keeping his customers in the dark like this


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 8, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Yes, this will happen and it'll be very annoying for me
> 
> although i guess with a emunand backup, if you accidently update it won't be the end of the world.
> 
> but yeah the update nag will be very annoying


I have not updated to 9.5 from 9.4 and there have been no nags.  I read somewhere that emunand doesn't auto download the update like sysnand does. I could be wrong.  Anyway, aways have backups of your emunand and all will be fine.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 8, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> I have not updated to 9.5 from 9.4 and there have been no nags. I read somewhere that emunand doesn't auto download the update like sysnand does. I could be wrong. Anyway, aways have backups of your emunand and all will be fine.


yup.. i get no update nag on 9.4 emunand..


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 8, 2015)

hm... i used to have 9.4 emunand and I did get the update nag


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 8, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> hm... i used to have 9.4 emunand and I did get the update nag


Paybacks are hell.  

Seriously, I have nothing against you, I just couldn't resist.

I have left my sysnand in sleep mode several times and have had to reformat it but not in emunand.  I have no idea why it happened to you.


----------



## Vaporeon (Feb 8, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> But then we'll have people complaining that GW intentionally bricked there consoles. There are those who use that same reason til this day to deface GW, even though they still went out and purchased there product.
> 
> Regardless, the beta went well for 3ds/3dsxl users, there still some kinks to work out with 2ds. Some are having issues with the 2ds recognizing the card itself.


 
About that, I have seen across a few forums that the crystal blue 2DS seems to work 100%. I also own a crystal blue 2DS and I have ZERO issues and every game runs perfectly.
So it must be certain 2DS that have some kind of issue. I would advise anyone with a 2DS to get the crystal blue model anyway because it looks the coolest lol


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 8, 2015)

Vaporeon said:


> About that, I have seen across a few forums that the crystal blue 2DS seems to work 100%. I also own a crystal blue 2DS and I have ZERO issues and every game runs perfectly.
> So it must be certain 2DS that have some kind of issue. I would advise anyone with a 2DS to get the crystal blue model anyway because it looks the coolest lol


 
Perhaps it's actually the mindset of the people that like the crystal blue model that they in turn also purchase high quality name brand SD cards which seems to be the major factor in 2DS problems. Basically, it's not the crystal blue model at all but the psychological impulse that leads those particular people to care about SD quality to also prefer that models design.


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey Sony, we're gonna need some more gas in our hype train. We're running low, and still have such a long way to go.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 8, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> Hey Sony, we're gonna need some more gas in our hype train. We're running low, and still have such a long way to go.


 
Oh umm... hmm lemme think...


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 8, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> Hey Sony, we're gonna need some more gas in our hype train. We're running low, and still have such a long way to go.





SonyUSA said:


> Oh umm... hmm lemme think...


 

I think I can help - Less than 7 days before the EU/US N3DS Release!!!


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 8, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Oh umm... hmm lemme think...


 

With just that you've filled up at least half the tank.

ALL ABOARD EVERYONE, WE'RE BACK ON THE HYPE TRAIN.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 8, 2015)

i don't get why they are piss worried it will break miis, either way you'll boot into emuNAND where the real deal is


----------



## weatMod (Feb 8, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> i don't get why they are piss worried it will break miis, either way you'll boot into emuNAND where the real deal is


Unless games that use mii's don't boot at all
I wish sony would confirm what she meant and tell us if a game like mariokart that uses mii's will even boot at all with the beta she has


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 8, 2015)

Edit: I'm retarded u_u I hope nobody had to see that


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 8, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Here is the baby bump <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful! So far it just looks like one we don't want twins again.  Your second trimester starts on the 14th and you progressing nicely.  Any weird cravings yet?

EDIT: now now, nothing to be embarrassed about.  It is beautiful.[/IMG][/quote]


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 8, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Edit: I'm retarded u_u I hope nobody had to see that


 

Leaked N3DS release date, don't try to hide it Sony.


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a feeling they'll release some news tomorrow.....


----------



## Alessandro98 (Feb 8, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> Leaked N3DS release date, don't try to hide it Sony.


Could you post for everyone what she deleted please   ?


----------



## mojoe128 (Feb 8, 2015)

Ok.  Pre-ordered black New 3ds xl.  Bring it on gateway!


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 8, 2015)

Alessandro98 said:


> Could you post for everyone what she deleted please  ?


 
I was trying to be funny and took a pic, but it was just retarded


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 8, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> i don't get why they are piss worried it will break miis, either way you'll boot into emuNAND where the real deal is


 

Maybe because in order to make that perfect emunand, everything needs to be working with it?





SonyUSA said:


> I was trying to be funny and took a pic, but it was just retarded


 
No shame in a baby belly.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 8, 2015)

Sony has a beer belly


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 8, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Sony has a beer belly


 
I just stuck my N3DS under my shirt and took a picture, it was dumb u_u


----------



## Alessandro98 (Feb 8, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I was trying to be funny and took a pic, but it was just retarded


Ahahahah sorry, the hype is driving me crazy...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 8, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I just stuck my N3DS under my shirt and took a picture, it was dumb u_u


 

I was actually thinking of making a gif.

a man holding his wifes hand and telling her to push, the doctor says its coming, the man ask is it my boy, doctor looks confuse and turns to the dad with a dreadful look and shows him a GW card.


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 8, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I just stuck my N3DS under my shirt and took a picture, it was dumb u_u


 

Should post a follow up picture of a N3DS in a craddle when the update is out.


----------



## Alessandro98 (Feb 8, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> I have a feeling they'll release some news tomorrow.....


I hope you are right... 
SonyUsa don't reply to this if he is


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 8, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I just stuck my N3DS under my shirt and took a picture, it was dumb u_u


I saw it, I'm just teasing


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 8, 2015)

This will pretty much be everyone's reaction if Gateway announces anything.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 8, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> This will pretty much be everyone's reaction if Gateway announces anything.


 
Fuck at this point gateway could tell us they farted and there'd be dancing in the streets lol


----------



## flashh (Feb 8, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I just stuck my N3DS under my shirt and took a picture, it was dumb u_u



N3DS Gateway support within ~9 months confirmed.


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 9, 2015)

storm75x said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words, three pictures worth three thousand.
> 
> 1)
> 
> ...


haha in China, we call llama as cao ni ma ,which sounds like fark ur mama.

nice pic.


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 9, 2015)

gw supported new3?
wish it could be happened in7days.

breakfast time.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 9, 2015)

Nothing today either..........sad


----------



## Vickyle (Feb 9, 2015)

At the current rate, everytime nintendo releases an update, gateway will get stuck.

Therefore, gateway support release will get delayed again and again, because they need to constantly fix the support, not to mention the bugs found from testers' feedbacks.


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 9, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> no the video is valid no doubt but as mentioned before in this thread the exploit messed with mii functionality even in games so they try to fix it if it is fixable.
> By the way i also have an imported N3DSXL AUS FW 9.0


 

I'm starting to think that even this was a lie. This product is mostly for nerds/tech savvy/dev wannabe/homebrewers/etc in constant beta state. If the exploit messed up the Mii thing only but was really working as it does on video, they could have released it and say "ok it somewhat works, but not with all games / don't use the mii importing in-game feature - better support...SOON". But no, they didn't.

"Nah you don't understand, if they release the exploit, Nintendo is going to patch it"
-> they already "said" it was a Mii exploit, from this Nintendo has enough to work on a patch.


----------



## Vickyle (Feb 9, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> I'm starting to think that even this was a lie. This product is mostly for nerds/tech savvy/dev wannabe/homebrewers/etc in constant beta state. If the exploit messed up the Mii thing only but was really working as it does on video, they could have released it and say "ok it somewhat works, but not with all games / don't use the mii importing in-game feature - better support...SOON". But no, they didn't.
> 
> "Nah you don't understand, if they release the exploit, Nintendo is going to patch it"
> -> they already "said" it was a Mii exploit, from this Nintendo has enough to work on a patch.


All hell breaks loose.

Yeah, even the legendary "soon" cannot be found in their latest update. They have no time limit for their release. It will be months, again.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 9, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Fuck at this point gateway could tell us they farted and there'd be dancing in the streets lol


 I just farted as well. Gateway-team please contact me asap!


----------



## 2skies (Feb 9, 2015)

In kinda related news, apparently some Wal Marts are already putting out the N3DSXLs early.


----------



## zoogie (Feb 9, 2015)

2skies said:


> In kinda related news, apparently some Wal Marts are already putting out the N3DSXLs early.


They're street-dated in WM's computer system and can't be purchased should anybody try to get excited about this.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 9, 2015)

zoogie said:


> They're street-dated in WM's computer system and can't be purchased should anybody try to get excited about this.


 

The OP's girlfriend bought one apparently.

edit: I think it may take just getting the right cashier that doesn't give a crap and just cancels through the prompt to ring it up anyway.


----------



## changxl (Feb 9, 2015)

hi guys!you have discusted 215 pages in this thread but there is still no body can tell me any news about the new 3ds!


----------



## zoogie (Feb 9, 2015)

2skies said:


> The OP's girlfriend bought one apparently.
> 
> edit: I think it may take just getting the right cashier that doesn't give a crap and just cancels through the prompt to ring it up anyway.


Must not care about her job that much then. Used to work there and people would get fired for less than that.


----------



## Jao Chu (Feb 9, 2015)

Come on guys, only 1,038 pages to go and you can make this the most ultimate Gateway hype thread ever. Choo Choo!


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 9, 2015)

Jao Chu said:


> Come on guys, only 1,038 pages to go and you can make this the most ultimate Gateway hype thread ever. Choo Choo!


 
Nearly there. Hopefully by then we'll be halfway to New 3DS support.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 9, 2015)

changxl said:


> hi guys!you have discusted 215 pages in this thread but there is still no body can tell me any news about the new 3ds!


Read it again this time more carefully, there is lots of news about the new 3ds.

There is even some news about Gateway if you are interested.



zoogie said:


> Must not care about her job that much then. Used to work there and people would get fired for less than that.


I call BS on this one.  All we have is pic of them locked up.  GF can't open it and check firmware becuase it is a gift.  No pic of it sitting on the couch or kitchen counter, nothing.  I could do the same damn thing.


----------



## changxl (Feb 9, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Read it again this time more carefully, there is lots of news about the new 3ds.
> 
> There is even some news about Gateway if you are interested.


 
Well，I mean I want to know when gateway release FW for n3ds.


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 9, 2015)

Alessandro98 said:


> sbm888 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a feeling they'll release some news tomorrow.....
> ...


 
Looks like we'll be hearing some N3DS news tomorrow!


----------



## Wowfunhappy (Feb 9, 2015)

I know this has already been said in less words by other people, but humor me anyway:

I'm inclined to believe that the video the Gateway team made is real. I don't understand how it could be faked without an entirely unreasonable level of effort. Garyopa and SonyUSA's confirmations of the video's authenticity are further reassuring.

But that video was released three months ago. Three. What the heck could possibly be going on?

Are they worried about consoles being accidentally bricked? Then why haven't come out and told us?
Are there bugs with games that use Miis? Then why haven't they told us?
Are they waiting for the New 3DS to be released in North America for some strange reason? Then why haven't they told us?
Did they run into some kind of brick wall that makes the exploit they found effectively useless? Again, then why haven't they freaking told us?

Others in this thread have said that this lack of communication on future updates is par of the course for Gateway. I wouldn't know—I only purchased one recently—but regardless, it's still astounding. I literally cannot think of any other company that has been _this_ silent about a feature that was supposedly right around the corner. Perhaps Valve, but even that's stretching it.

I'm not asking for a beta. I'm not even asking for a release date. Don't get me wrong, either of those things would be great, but what I dislike most is being kept in dark for seemingly no reason whatsoever.

And I don't even want to freaking pirate anything! I just want to have some idea of when I'll be able to play my North American games on the normal sized New 3DS that I've imported from Europe. Why is it so hard for them to give us a freaking timeframe? Posting a short update on their blog should not require that much effort.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

Wowfunhappy said:


> Are they worried about consoles being accidentally bricked? Then why haven't come out and told us?
> Are there bugs with games that use Miis? Then why haven't they told us?
> Are they waiting for the New 3DS to be released in North America for some strange reason? Then why haven't they told us?
> Did they run into some kind of brick wall that makes the exploit they found effectively useless? Again, then why haven't they freaking told us?


 
I think GW's not gonna admit these things because it looks bad on them. Leaving customers in the dark is better than admitting something bad i guess


----------



## Wowfunhappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Leaving customers in the dark is better than admitting something bad i guess


 

Maybe that is what Gateway thinks, but I do not agree _at all_.

As much as I suspect that there's some Astroturfing going on with Sky3DS, you can understand why they're taking advantage of the situation. The longer Gateway stays silent, the more people are going to doubt whether an update is coming at all, and the more people with decide to buy competing flashcarts. If Gateway actually kept us informed, this would be much less of an issue.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 9, 2015)

I think the other factor is that whenever Gateway says they _can't_ do something, everyone freaks out over it and comes up with these conspiracy theories and whatnot over it. Look at what happened with the 9.5 thing.


----------



## Wowfunhappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Well, Gateway's job is just to tell us what's happening, not to make us believe them.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> I think the other factor is that whenever Gateway says they _can't_ do something, everyone freaks out over it and comes up with these conspiracy theories and whatnot over it. Look at what happened with the 9.5 thing.


 
I didn't freak out when GW said they can't do 9.5. I was actually kinda glad, because hopefully GW can release n3ds support faster, instead of spending another half year working on 9.5. They should just release in chunks rather than make us wait months and release one big thing


----------



## sonic2756 (Feb 9, 2015)

This is an exact repeat of the multirom scenario. Why am I not surprised


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

sonic2756 said:


> This is an exact repeat of the multirom scenario. Why am I not surprised


 
Yep, i was saying this back in december. on another note, walking dead is starting again, so the wait will be more tolerable


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 9, 2015)

Microsoft has yet to re-implement "play chat audio through headset AND speakers" on the Xbox One and it's been one of the top voted feedback suggestions on their forum. How is that for lack of communication and updates?


----------



## accga3 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hope for valentine presents .....


----------



## sonic2756 (Feb 9, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Microsoft has yet to re-implement "play chat audio through headset AND speakers" on the Xbox One and it's been one of the top voted feedback suggestions on their forum. How is that for lack of communication and updates?


 
M$ is a big corporation. IIRC GW is just a few people. Shouldn't be hard for them to post on their website what's going on.


----------



## Wowfunhappy (Feb 9, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Microsoft has yet to re-implement "play chat audio through headset AND speakers" on the Xbox One and it's been one of the top voted feedback suggestions on their forum. How is that for lack of communication and updates?


 
But they never said that such a feature was right around the corner.

It would be one thing if Gateway hadn't made that video showing off New 3DS support. But as it stands, they said support was coming soon, and it's been three months.

Which wouldn't be such a big problem if they actually told us what was going on.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 9, 2015)

I'll point this out again too since it's been awhile.

Gateway waited a few extra weeks when they mentioned they have 9.x support working. They said they were delaying release until they could support ALL firmwares.

If you re-implement that strategy and apply it to the N3DS, even without them saying that's what they are doing, then they couldn't feasibly release the update until they could get their hands on a retail N3DS unit and dump/examine the firmware for the US patch locations on all it's available firmwares (9.x-9.2) and then update the entrypoint and following exploits, obfuscate, and test it. Going by this logic, they've only had a US N3DS in their possession a short time, but considering they probably have had JAP and EU firmwares done for awhile, that should be the sole thing left on their "to-do" list before release.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 9, 2015)

Wowfunhappy said:


> But they never said that such a feature was right around the corner.
> 
> It would be one thing if Gateway hadn't made that video showing off New 3DS support. But as it stands, they said support was coming soon, and it's been three months.


 
Yeah they did, like 2 years ago or something retarded like that they promised to add it in a "coming update"


----------



## Rizzorules (Feb 9, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Microsoft has yet to re-implement "play chat audio through headset AND speakers" on the Xbox One and it's been one of the top voted feedback suggestions on their forum. How is that for lack of communication and updates?


Gateway team strategy is awesome (sarcasm) , they are making bad mistakes as windows and other millionare companies.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

So since GW is waiting for all regions to have n3ds release, does that mean they're also waiting for iQue, twn, and kor regions to get New3DS? Better give up hopes for a Februray release then


----------



## Wowfunhappy (Feb 9, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> If you re-implement that strategy and apply it to the N3DS, even without them saying that's what they are doing, then they couldn't feasibly release the update until they could get their hands on a retail N3DS unit and dump/examine the firmware for the US patch locations on all it's available firmwares (9.x-9.2) and then update the entrypoint and following exploits, obfuscate, and test it. Going by this logic, they've only had a US N3DS in their possession a short time, but considering they probably have had JAP and EU firmwares done for awhile, that should be the sole thing left on their "to-do" list before release.


 
That's encouraging. However—correct me if I'm wrong because you actually know more—it's still just a guess. Why are we being left in the dark?


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 9, 2015)

Just wait for tomorrow guys. We're in the home stretch, because if we go by this:



SonyUSA said:


> Going by this logic, they've only had a US N3DS in their possession a short time, but considering they probably have had JAP and EU firmwares done for awhile, that should be the sole thing left on their "to-do" list before release.


 
Then they MUST have a US N3DS in their possession. If some random guy at Walmart could get one before street date, I'm sure the Gateway team could get one too. All the hard work is done on their part, just have to make sure it works with every region, as to not saturate the updates. Nothing worse than a fool blaming Gateway for his system being bricked just because he didn't read that the N3DS update was only for JPN.

Calm all those tits out there.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

Wowfunhappy said:


> That's encouraging. However—correct me if I'm wrong because you actually know more—it's still just a guess. Why are we being left in the dark?


 
Because if GW admitted this, then AUS and JAP ppl will get pissed off and GW can't have that


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> So since GW is waiting for all regions to have n3ds release, does that mean they're also waiting for iQue, twn, and kor regions to get New3DS? Better give up hopes for a Februray release then


 

Probably not? Considering that Gateway made a whole new update just for those 3 regions recently, those will probably be separate and later on.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> Just wait for tomorrow guys. We're in the home stretch, because if we go by this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
But what if china or korea gets n3ds, and those ppl brick their n3ds using GW's exploit that was designed for us, pal, and jap only? Shouldn't GW wait until they can get their hands on a china, twn, and korea n3ds to test it? (or wait until Nintendo confirms these regions will never be getting a n3ds)

I think that all the arguments for "GW is waiting for us n3ds release" can be applied to arguing that GW is waiting for china and kor n3ds release


----------



## Wowfunhappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Because if GW admitted this, then AUS and JAP ppl will get pissed off and GW can't have that


 
They can't? I don't see how it hurts their business.

Whereas North Americans buying Sky3DS's because they have no idea what the Gateway team is doing will DEFINITELY hurt their business.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 9, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> But what if china or korea gets n3ds, and those ppl brick their n3ds using GW's exploit that was designed for us, pal, and jap only? Shouldn't GW wait until they can get their hands on a china, twn, and korea n3ds (or wait until Nintendo confirms these regions will never be getting a n3ds)
> 
> I think that all the arguments for "GW is waiting for us n3ds release" can be applied to arguing that GW is waiting for china and kor n3ds release


 
Their release date is too far away I guess, also they can't read English so they will have to go to a translated status site that will say their region isn't ready, instead of some dumb Americans just assuming it works for theirs and trying to load it.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

Well let's all hope this week is the week! (for n3ds support, not some other random update not related to n3ds LOL)


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 9, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Well let's all hope this week is the week! (for n3ds support, not some other random update not related to n3ds LOL)


Haha I think you know better


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 9, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Haha I think you know better


 

But come on, we've waited so long, and not to mention that with Sony's Logic the release should be pretty damn soon. Soon as in some time this week.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 9, 2015)

post 4333


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> But what if china or korea gets n3ds, and those ppl brick their n3ds using GW's exploit that was designed for us, pal, and jap only? Shouldn't GW wait until they can get their hands on a china, twn, and korea n3ds to test it? (or wait until Nintendo confirms these regions will never be getting a n3ds)
> 
> I think that all the arguments for "GW is waiting for us n3ds release" can be applied to arguing that GW is waiting for china and kor n3ds release


 
where's China and Korea and Taiwan? are they important countries?


----------



## changxl (Feb 9, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> where's China and Korea and Taiwan? are they important countries?


As a Chinese I think we are important


----------



## zoogie (Feb 9, 2015)

changxl said:


> As a Chinese I think we are important


Gateway should consider China as important lest the Chinese Mafia be dispatched to their address


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 9, 2015)

zoogie said:


> Gateway should consider China as important lest the Chinese Mafia be dispatched to their address


Wouldn't that be the triads?


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 9, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Wouldn't that be the triads?


 
Triads is Taiwan's mafia ,not China's .
China's mafia is our government, should be the strongest mafia on the earth.


----------



## zoogie (Feb 9, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Wouldn't that be the triads?


"Chinese Mafia" is an old gbatemp meme from the brickgate days about a year ago. Gateway claimed the Chinese Clone Mafia was to blame for false brick reports lol.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 9, 2015)

learning new shit errrrday


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 9, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> where's China and Korea and Taiwan? are they important countries?


 
Why, you think that a country built over massive genocide, prisoner's based population and without any international weight while being a native english speaking continent itself should be more important than them?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 9, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I'll point this out again too since it's been awhile.
> 
> Gateway waited a few extra weeks when they mentioned they have 9.x support working. They said they were delaying release until they could support ALL firmwares.
> 
> If you re-implement that strategy and apply it to the N3DS, even without them saying that's what they are doing, then they couldn't feasibly release the update until they could get their hands on a retail N3DS unit and dump/examine the firmware for the US patch locations on all it's available firmwares (9.x-9.2) and then update the entrypoint and following exploits, obfuscate, and test it. Going by this logic, they've only had a US N3DS in their possession a short time, but considering they probably have had JAP and EU firmwares done for awhile, that should be the sole thing left on their "to-do" list before release.


 

So they really are waiting to support 9.4 On n3ds? are you sure about this?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 9, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> So they really are waiting to support 9.4 On n3ds? are you sure about this?


 
How would I know?


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 9, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> So they really are waiting to support 9.4 On n3ds? are you sure about this?


 

If they have a mii maker exploit, or some other kind of exploit that hasn't been shown off before, who is to know if Nintendo has patched it yet in any one of their firmwares? Hell, we could maybe even get 9.5 sysnand support.

The only ones that know are the Gateway team.... and Sony. 



SonyUSA said:


> How would I know?


 
Because you probably already have the guide written you silly.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 9, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> Because you probably already have the guide written you silly.


 
Psh.


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 9, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Psh.


 

C'mon Sony, got to get it out before you take your maternity leave.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 9, 2015)

It will take Gateway as many days as there are VinsCool clones to release the update.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 9, 2015)

storm75x said:


> It will take Gateway as many days as there are VinsCool clones to release the update.


Er...... we have a problem about that.
We don't actually have a good grasp on how many of us are existent at the moment.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 9, 2015)

I bet 5 likes that it will be released this comming weekend!

[EDIT]
And 5 likes for the suprise feature only for N3DS, Amibo spoofing 
_(Don't take this serious, just whishfull thinking  )_


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 9, 2015)

Not all over the Amibos, but isn't it all NFC based. Pretty much an NFC chip in the figurines? Couldn't you buy a few rewritable cards and use them?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 9, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Not all over the Amibos, but isn't it all NFC based. Pretty much an NFC chip in the figurines? Couldn't you buy a few rewritable cards and use them?


 

That'd be awesome, if that were the case i'd love to have a way of training all the amiibo without having to buy all those over-priced toys lol, they are worth quite a bit though so I may buy 1 for the Wii U


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> I bet 5 likes that it will be released this comming weekend!
> 
> [EDIT]
> And 5 likes for the suprise feature only for N3DS, Amibo spoofing
> _(Don't take this serious, just whishfull thinking  )_


 
I bet 10000000 likes that it won't be released  before Feb 15th....


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 9, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> I bet 10000000 likes that it won't be released  before Feb 15th....


So the 16th then? Seems logical on a Monday xD


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> I bet 10000000 likes that it won't be released before Feb 15th....


 

Hmm, I bet 10000 likes that it DOES come before March 11th however 
Good chance it comes this month

Maybe a 29% chance it comes out on the 13th tbh


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 9, 2015)

I missed this thread.


----------



## uk3dsannoyeduser (Feb 9, 2015)

Amazed at how much crap gateway get, IMO they provide quite a service. Attempts at anti-piracy-piracy be dammed!

I would rather wait and not brick my N3DS.


----------



## Nollog (Feb 9, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> I bet 10000000 likes that it won't be released before Feb 15th....


 
they're probably all single nerds like sonyusa, so probably will work on it all day the 14th.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 9, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Hmm, I bet 10000 likes that it DOES come before March 11th however
> Good chance it comes this month
> 
> Maybe a 29% chance it comes out on the 13th tbh


I'd give it a 25-30% chance of coming out on the 13th, 50% chance of it being during that weekend, and 75-90% of it being that next week.


----------



## Odven (Feb 9, 2015)

Not sure how to feel about this reponse.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 9, 2015)

Odven said:


> Not sure how to feel about this reponse.


Don't worry about it, its not like any games that are out require 9.5 anyways. Pretty much everything you could need can be accessed on 9.0, even 8.1. Us N3DS users should be fine on emunand with our system version.


----------



## Odven (Feb 9, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Don't worry about it, its not like any games that are out require 9.5 anyways. Pretty much everything you could need can be accessed on 9.0, even 8.1. Us N3DS users should be fine on emunand with our system version.


 
I can't use my amiibo unless I update my N3ds to 9.2 or higher... But it would be nice to have a use for my paperweight


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 9, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Don't worry about it, its not like any games that are out require 9.5 anyways. Pretty much everything you could need can be accessed on 9.0, even 8.1. Us N3DS users should be fine on emunand with our system version.


I'm more amused by the fact that the one sending the email named himself "John Smith"


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 9, 2015)

Odven said:


> I can't use my amiibo unless I update my N3ds to 9.2 or higher... But it would be nice to have a use for my paperweight


Still not the end of the world, id rather them release an update that works with our current fw version we get out of the box then waiting longer for 9.5.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 9, 2015)

any news?


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 9, 2015)

Majora's Mask dump is coming and I think I'll not be able to play it on my N3DS with GW...


----------



## Kugz (Feb 9, 2015)

Keylogger said:


> Majora's Mask dump is coming and I think I'll not be able to play it on my N3DS with GW...


 

I wonder if it'll get released a few days earlier  let's hope it works on my SKY!


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 9, 2015)

Kugz said:


> I wonder if it'll get released a few days earlier  let's hope it works on my SKY!


 

I can only thing of one reason that it wouldn't work on your sky, it was probably a bad dump. Other than that its silly to think that certain roms would work on GW.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 9, 2015)

Kugz said:


> I wonder if it'll get released a few days earlier  let's hope it works on my SKY!


*Breaking news! Majora's Mask has special encryption that does not work with Sky!*


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 9, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> *Breaking news! Majora's Mask has special encryption that does not work with Sky!*


 

Maybe thats what that encryption was for? Probably


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 9, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> C'mon Sony, got to get it out before you take your maternity leave.


She has plenty of time to get the guide perfect, due date is August 14th.


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 9, 2015)

Kugz said:


> I wonder if it'll get released a few days earlier  let's hope it works on my SKY!


 
Some stores already sell it in france, so I guess scene release is imminent now...


----------



## DevilHands (Feb 9, 2015)

Stop bashing and spreading false news about Sky3DS guys! At least it works as it was advertised. I am starting to dislike Gateway really... I hate how they string us along. They said soon, but this is hardly soon at all and there's not even one single reliable news about N3DS gateway even up to now when N3DS US/Eur is close to release. Even I am starting to like the unrelease DSTwo for 3DS than Gateway, at least I feel they are more professional about asking people to wait for its release.

Look at also how people are saying that 9.5 will block Sky3DS but which card really got affected the most by its release?

Seriously, I may have a Gateway now, but I have already lose my trust. I won't trust anything that's being handled by this group in the future.

I have compared Gateway to Nintendo's Wii.
Wii might be a success but they made false claims/advertisements before and during its release which seems like its a unique console that will be fun for all hardcore gamers and casual gamers alike but what really happened was they scrapped out the hardcore games and focus on casual and gimmicky games because they believe that's where the money is. In the process they let the people down and it falls short of people's expectation. People lose trust on the Wii brand.

Nintendo thinking that the Wii is a success started to use the Wii brand name on its next console but look at where Wii U is really now?

I am starting to think the same faith will happen to Gateway's group in the future if they ever have a competitor in a new scene.


----------



## Valfore (Feb 9, 2015)

a news post is up on Gateway for the user manual, secret feature is restoring sysnand from file it seems(unless thats already been there?, it requires a secret button combo to access)


----------



## zergslayer69 (Feb 9, 2015)

If the rumored dstwo plus chip comes out and does what it claims to do (unlikely) I'll be happy to throw money their way since the dstwo was my favorite DS cart. Come on gateway, if you want to delay your announcement until release of NA new 3ds that's fine. But making us wait considerably longer after is not cool.


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 9, 2015)

Valfore said:


> a news post is up on Gateway for the user manual, secret feature is restoring sysnand from file it seems(unless thats already been there?, it requires a secret button combo to access)


 
That feature is already known


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 9, 2015)

Valfore said:


> a news post is up on Gateway for the user manual, secret feature is restoring sysnand from file it seems(unless thats already been there?, it requires a secret button combo to access)


lol wtf, that isn't secret


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 9, 2015)

Valfore said:


> a news post is up on Gateway for the user manual, secret feature is restoring sysnand from file it seems(unless thats already been there?, it requires a secret button combo to access)


I'm waiting to see the anti gateway riot, but looks like everyone is sleeping? Or just feeling defeated lol


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 9, 2015)

gateway farted, no one is dancing
-10000000000/10 UNSUB


----------



## storm75x (Feb 9, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I'm waiting to see the anti gateway riot, but looks like everyone is sleeping? Or just feeling defeated lol


Lead by Tommy.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah I skimmed through the guide and didn't find the easter egg but I suck at life in general so whatevs lol


----------



## storm75x (Feb 9, 2015)

How long will Gateway keep us in suspense.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 9, 2015)

storm75x said:


> How long will Gateway keep us in suspense.


To quote from Mother Goose:
"....for a very very very long time"


----------



## storm75x (Feb 9, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> To quote from Mother Goose:
> "....for a very very very long time"


Hi Link. Why won't your new game come out yet.


----------



## Kugz (Feb 9, 2015)

I've got a quick question regarding Emunand and online play. Do you need the latest firmware version to go online and play with friends? I've never really gone online with my 3DS consoles. If the N3DS can't get the latest firmware on Emunand (9.5) does that restrict online play? I know you can get the updates in CIA format. Just want to play MH4 online


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 9, 2015)

Kugz said:


> I've got a quick question regarding Emunand and online play. Do you need the latest firmware version to go online and play with friends? I've never really gone online with my 3DS consoles. If the N3DS can't get the latest firmware on Emunand (9.5) does that restrict online play? I know you can get the updates in CIA format. Just want to play MH4 online


 just the game itself needs to be updated. You don't have to be on the latest fw


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 9, 2015)

Kugz said:


> I've got a quick question regarding Emunand and online play. Do you need the latest firmware version to go online and play with friends? I've never really gone online with my 3DS consoles. If the N3DS can't get the latest firmware on Emunand (9.5) does that restrict online play? I know you can get the updates in CIA format. Just want to play MH4 online


games check for the latest game update, not the latest 3DS firmware (may change in the future)


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 9, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I can only thing of one reason that it wouldn't work on your sky, it was probably a bad dump. Other than that its silly to think that certain roms would work on GW.


well well well,look at our little fanboy tony, he gets high again.  
Little Tony,would you please don't be that stupid ? 
If you want to defending GW ,could you please using a smarter way?
Now everyone can see how stupid you are.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 9, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> well well well,look at our little fanboy tony, he gets high again.
> Little Tony,would you please don't be that stupid ?
> If you want to defending GW ,could you please using a smarter way?
> Now everyone can see how stupid you are.


Dude, he didn't even say anything pro gw or anti sky. But darn, your comment is just absolutely hilarious!


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 9, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> well well well,look at our little fanboy tony, he gets high again.
> Little Tony,would you please don't be that stupid ?
> If you want to defending GW ,could you please using a smarter way?
> Now everyone can see how stupid you are.


_I'll play along for with your logic now..._
based on his reply, it doesn't seem like his is defending it, just being a hater against GW:


tony_2018 said:


> its silly to think that certain roms would work on GW.


that's not a negative tense of the verb "to work"


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 9, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Stop bashing and spreading false news about Sky3DS guys! At least it works as it was advertised. I am starting to dislike Gateway really... I hate how they string us along. They said soon, but this is hardly soon at all and there's not even one single reliable news about N3DS gateway even up to now when N3DS US/Eur is close to release. Even I am starting to like the unrelease DSTwo for 3DS than Gateway, at least I feel they are more professional about asking people to wait for its release.
> 
> Look at also how people are saying that 9.5 will block Sky3DS but which card really got affected the most by its release?
> 
> ...


 

Whose bashing sky3ds? someone ask if majora mask will work on sky3ds.



MrJason005 said:


> _I'll play along for with your logic now..._
> based on his reply, it doesn't seem like his is defending it, just being a hater against GW:
> 
> 
> that's not a negative tense of the verb "to work"




I ignore, its one of "them" who has nothing to do today.

I was basically saying that backup roms aren't card specific, whatever works on GW works on sky3ds. or else people who own both cards would be throwing a fit about conversions.  The only thing that sucks is there is no sureshot of converting gamesaves from sky to GW, or vice versa.


----------



## ucta (Feb 9, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> games check for the latest game update, not the latest 3DS firmware (may change in the future)


 
And only cia game file can be updated? or .3ds also?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 9, 2015)

ucta said:


> And only cia game file can be updated? or .3ds also?


both


----------



## ucta (Feb 9, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> both


 
tried updating super smash bros (.3ds) but seems it cant update,but it actually downloading smth. The pop up asking about update is not disappearing afterall


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 9, 2015)

ucta said:


> tried updating super smash bros (.3ds) but seems it cant update,but it actually downloading smth. The pop up asking about update is not disappearing afterall


do you mean that you go to the eshop and try to download the update?


----------



## ucta (Feb 9, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> do you mean that you go to the eshop and try to download the update?


 
nop only tried via main 3ds menu, it says like press "y" to update  but will try via eshop when il be at home. Thanks for a tip


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 9, 2015)

So on page 19 of the guide it shows a picture of emunand and has 4 swords installed... Not that that indicates it launches or works but still kind of odd...


----------



## satel (Feb 9, 2015)

i have just added 2 more retail games to my 3ds games collection (luigi mansion2 & puzzle b universe),this gateway N3DS update can take it's time no rush.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 9, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> So on page 19 of the guide it shows a picture of emunand and has 4 swords installed... Not that that indicates it launches or works but still kind of odd...


twl confirmed?



ucta said:


> nop only tried via main 3ds menu, it says like press "y" to update  but will try via eshop when il be at home. Thanks for a tip


hmm, you should also try getting the rom update on an ISO site


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 9, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/tutorial-recover-dsiware-3dsware-after-a-system-format.379767/


on sysnand only!!!!!!


----------



## DevilHands (Feb 9, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Whose bashing sky3ds? someone ask if majora mask will work on sky3ds.


 


Yes, and if you read a few more post away. Someone answered that it won't work. I know its meant as a joke but still >_>


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 9, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Yes, and if you read a few more post away. Someone answered that it won't work. I know its meant as a joke but still >_>


 

You know......ever since they found that encryption key. I'm beginning to think it was meant for games but we'll have to wait and see. Curious now.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

storm75x said:


> Lead by Tommy.


 
i only point out GW's flaws when it's not obvious


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 9, 2015)

Gods cannot be flawed.  They have a plan, we just don't always understand it.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 9, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Gods cannot be flawed. They have a plan, we just don't always understand it.


 

The Bible
Gateway:23-25.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 9, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Gods cannot be flawed.  They have a plan, we just don't always understand it.


SonyUSA understands it


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 9, 2015)

The Bible says:

*"The Gateway must cometh before the days of March for all those of N3DS culture, thou must*
*not wait or give amnesty to developers of the sloweth kind, when Man was born, man was born to play, man will play*
*before the day the son of resurrected that day all nonbelievers should look towards the Sky3DS"*


----------



## Goku17 (Feb 9, 2015)

!!! UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE !!!
Gateway updated their Homepage.
New Firmware ? ...nope... ...awwwww...


----------



## pedrobarca (Feb 9, 2015)

Goku17 said:


> !!! UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE !!!
> Gateway updated their Homepage.
> New Firmware ? ...nope... ...awwwww...


Look at at the last page of the manual. There's the easter egg. It's unbelievable.


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 9, 2015)

pedrobarca said:


> Look at at the last page of the manual. There's the easter egg. It's unbelievable.


Secret link?


----------



## pedrobarca (Feb 9, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Secret link?


Have haven't found any. I guess this whole Easter Egg stuff was just a joke.


----------



## s-arash (Feb 9, 2015)

Goku17 said:


> !!! UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE !!!
> Gateway updated their Homepage.
> New Firmware ? ...nope... ...awwwww...


 
fuck yeah
all we wanted from gateway was a new user manual
no one wants n3ds support or sth like that , just a new user manual
its here guys , go and download it fast

And as always ENJOY!


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 9, 2015)

pedrobarca said:


> Have haven't found any. I guess this whole Easter Egg stuff was just a joke.


 
Yeah, it was.  SonyUSA told us it was a joke a while back.


----------



## pedrobarca (Feb 9, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> Yeah, it was. SonyUSA told us it was a joke a while back.


Didn't know that. I don't read that thread too often. But I guess that makes her at least somewhat reliable, so maybe her estimation about N3DS support is also right.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 9, 2015)

but gateway themselves have it in the features list of ultra


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 9, 2015)

Does that mean we have to wait until late February or early March, according to SonyUSA ?


----------



## flashh (Feb 9, 2015)

N3DS update coming _soon_!

And as always ENJOY!


----------



## nor3x (Feb 9, 2015)

flashh said:


> N3DS update coming _soon_!
> 
> And as always ENJOY!


Soon as in hours? cuz I'll go get the champaign chilled...


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 9, 2015)

So so so so sooooon!!!!


----------



## satel (Feb 9, 2015)

nor3x said:


> Soon as in hours? cuz I'll go get the champaign chilled...


 

Soon as in Gateway's Soon. 

And as always ENJOY!


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 9, 2015)

How soon is now?


----------



## s-arash (Feb 9, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> How soon is now?


 
before end of the world


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 9, 2015)

Goku17 said:


> !!! UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE !!!
> Gateway updated their Homepage.
> New Firmware ? ...nope... ...awwwww...


 

I felt relieved when I saw your smiley tossing a gba


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 9, 2015)

Person: Gateway updated their webpage guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Person: Oh wait, it's nothing special, just a manual


----------



## omgcat (Feb 9, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> How soon is now?


when half-life 3 goes gold!


----------



## flashh (Feb 9, 2015)

Inb4

GATEWAY ULTRA 3.0.5 PUBLIC BETA
Posted on February 13, 2015

Today we present a quick update that includes various stability improvements. 

And as always ENJOY!


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 9, 2015)

omgcat said:


> when half-life 3 goes gold!


 
 More like Gateway released when Half Life 3 sells 20 million copies, Sims 4 5 and 6 become best sellers and Left 4 Dead 3 and 4 are released


----------



## Xzi (Feb 9, 2015)

flashh said:


> Inb4
> 
> GATEWAY ULTRA 3.0.5 PUBLIC BETA
> Posted on February 13, 2015
> ...


They aren't Nintendo.


----------



## secto15 (Feb 9, 2015)

Xzi said:


> They aren't Nintendo.


 

or are they?


----------



## Goku17 (Feb 9, 2015)

They aren't Nintendo.

Are You sure? Source? ...just joking...


----------



## Xzi (Feb 9, 2015)

secto15 said:


> or are they?



Lol.  Making on crazy money on both ends.  Gatendo, 420blazeit!


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 9, 2015)

The ultimate tease of 2014 for *Gateway*/*homebrew* fans: 


This video proves that support is coming soon but make sure not too bail the hype *mobile*/train too early!
If you buy a sky there's no coming back

*coughoryoucouldbuybothiguesslolcough*


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 9, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> The ultimate tease of 2014 for *Gateway*/*homebrew* fans:
> 
> 
> This video proves that support is coming soon but make sure not too bail the hype *mobile*/train too early!
> ...



might as well buy the games then if you're gonna spend that much


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 9, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> might as well buy the games then if you're gonna spend that much


 

??

Yeh, I wouldn't recommend getting both to be fair


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 9, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> How soon is now?



♫ You shut your mouth
how can you say
I go about things the wrong way ♪ 


Dammit now you've got that song stuck in my head.


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 9, 2015)

God damn, I thought for sure we'd be getting some news today, but all we got was a guide.

That makes me question though, if there's a new exploit for N3DS, couldn't that be used on 3DS too? Then that would make the guide outdated, so then why bother posting it anyway? Care to explain Sony?


----------



## lolboy (Feb 9, 2015)

Gateway:


> Following many requests, we have added a complete yet straightforward manual in the download section here.



Some N3DS owners are requesting for info/support for 3 months, maybe pay attention to those people. There are enough guids for gateway. Focus on N3DS please...


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Gateway:
> 
> 
> Some N3DS owners are requesting for info/support for 3 months, maybe pay attention to those people. There are enough guids for gateway. Focus on N3DS please...


 

Actually what GW is doing makes sense. There are way more old 3ds users than n3ds users. Anything that makes old 3ds users happy is better than anything related to n3ds. The time spent doing n3ds VS the money earned from it just doesn't add up.


----------



## lolboy (Feb 9, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Actually what GW is doing makes sense. There are way more old 3ds users than n3ds users. Anything that makes old 3ds users happy is better than anything related to n3ds. The time spent doing n3ds VS the money earned from it just doesn't add up.




Yes, but how many people really need the manual? There are tons of guids already made.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Yes, but how many people really need the manual? There are tons of guids already made.


 

well there are lots of ppl who don't read gbatemp or maxconsole or can't use google


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 9, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> God damn, I thought for sure we'd be getting some news today, but all we got was a guide.
> 
> That makes me question though, if there's a new exploit for N3DS, couldn't that be used on 3DS too? Then that would make the guide outdated, so then why bother posting it anyway? Care to explain Sony?


 
Because it's going to be easier than the N3DS exploit launch method? I dunno... don't ask me!


----------



## lolboy (Feb 9, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> well there are lots of ppl who don't read gbatemp or maxconsole or can't use google



It's hard for me to imagin that, but its possible.


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Feb 9, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> How soon is now?


see I've already waited too long, and all my hope is gone ♪


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 9, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Because it's going to be easier than the N3DS exploit launch method? I dunno... don't ask me!


 
But haven't you used the new launch method on your N3DS? so you should know 

unless you are stating that the launch method *is* easier.
but you don't know why they bothered posting a guide for the old 3ds.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 9, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> But haven't you used the new launch method on your N3DS? so you should know
> 
> unless you are stating that the launch method *is* easier.
> but you don't know why they bothered posting a guide for the old 3ds.


 
I said I don't know


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 9, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I said I don't know


 

Angry chick mode enabled=1



lolboy said:


> Yes, but how many people really need the manual? There are tons of guids already made.


 

Damn.......didn't think you would make yourself out to be the better person than all of those who are new to GW. But then again, even if there was a guide people still ask the same question on the forum anways, so I see your point.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

It's possible that the only reason GW posted this guide is to make it look like they're working on stuff.


----------



## Wowfunhappy (Feb 9, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> All the hard work is done on their part, just have to make sure it works with every region, as to not saturate the updates. Nothing worse than a fool blaming Gateway for his system being bricked just because he didn't read that the N3DS update was only for JPN.


I've been thinking about this all morning, and the logic just doesn't make sense to me.

As we all know, Gateway Ultra includes a method for downgrading old 3DS's to 4.X firmware. What would happen if you ignored the instructions for choosing a downgrade pack? There's a 5/6 chance you'd download a pack for the wrong firmware. Boom. Bricked.

The N3DS method uses a Mii QR code, correct? Mii QR codes have a large "Mii" logo in the center that isn't necessary in order for the code to work. If Gateway is really _that_ concerned about the code being used in untested regions, they could replace the Mii logo with red text that says "WARNING: FOR USE ON JAP AND EUR REGION CONSOLES ONLY!". It would be literally impossible to miss.

This theory makes absolutely no sense to me at all.


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Feb 9, 2015)

The Mii Exploit messes with Mii compatible games that s why they don t release it until it is fixed if it is fixable as  i said previously.


----------



## Wowfunhappy (Feb 9, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> The Mii Exploit messes with Mii compatible games that s why they don t release it until it is fixed if it is fixable as i said previously.


 
Why? Do you think that many people really care? There aren't that many games that use Miis. I mean it would be annoying, yes, but it's not a reason to delay the release.

And, again, even if that's true, it doesn't explain why the Gateway team won't come out and say as much.


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Feb 9, 2015)

why should they tell they can't fix, to hurt their sales even more???? then the people waiting for GW will go for SKY3DS right away like me. I just for me exmas to finish if no GW out till then (in 2 weeks) i ll go for SKY


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 9, 2015)

Wowfunhappy said:


> Why? Do you think that many people really care? There aren't that many games that use Miis. I mean it would be annoying, yes, but it's not a reason to delay the release.
> 
> And, again, even if that's true, it doesn't explain why the Gateway team won't come out and say as much.


I care...


----------



## weatMod (Feb 9, 2015)

Wowfunhappy said:


> Why? Do you think that many people really care? There aren't that many games that use Miis. I mean it would be annoying, yes, but it's not a reason to delay the release.
> 
> And, again, even if that's true, it doesn't explain why the Gateway team won't come out and say as much.


It will be a big deal if mii enabled games won't even start
It would knock out some of the biggest franchises of the console


----------



## Wowfunhappy (Feb 9, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> I care...


 
Sorry, that was poor phrasing.

Let me put it this way: Would you rather have N3DS support for games that don't use Miis, or not have any N3DS support at all? Either way, they could release an update once Mii support is fixed.


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 9, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I said I don't know


 

... So, what do you know? 

That you're able to tell us that is.


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 9, 2015)

weatMod said:


> It will be a big deal if mii enabled games won't even start
> It would knock out some of the biggest franchises of the console


And still, it would be so much more than what we have right now, which is nothing.

Have non-mii enabled games, wait for mii-enabled games is better than have no games, wait for all games.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 9, 2015)

I gu





Kohmei said:


> And still, it would be so much more than what we have right now, which is nothing.
> 
> Have non-mii enabled games, wait for mii-enabled games is better than have no games, wait for all games.


I guess  
I don't know maybe they just totally gave up on the mii exploit altogether and working on a New entry point Now


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Feb 9, 2015)

If there is any because they would update with a newer video at least.


----------



## Zap Rowsdower (Feb 9, 2015)

Well folks, it's official. Gateway has shutdown.



Spoiler



East Eggs/Extras
1.
While in the Gateway Menu, you can hold Down on the Directional Pad and Press B to do a quick shutdown


----------



## FR0ZN (Feb 9, 2015)

Let's hope they add West Eggs in a future update


----------



## Wowfunhappy (Feb 9, 2015)

weatMod said:


> I don't know maybe they just totally gave up on the mii exploit altogether and working on a New entry point Now


Which brings me back to what I've been saying since last night. We don't know. We're left guessing because the Gateway team hasn't told us anything, and I don't understand it. It doesn't matter _why_ it's delayed; there's no reason for them not to spend five minutes updating their blog with some information on what's going on!


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Feb 9, 2015)

And the entry points are not many nor easy to find-gain access.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 9, 2015)

I still don't get it, once you boot into emuNAND, basically anything related to sysNAND (Broken miis included) is gone.
The main issue I see is that, in order to make the emuNAND partition, you need to copy the sysNAND to the SD card, and since you supposedly broke it with the Mii exploit, you are copying a broken NAND. Can that be fixed by formatting the system memory from the 3DS system settings?
Are we even sure that the exploit uses Mii plaza?


----------



## weatMod (Feb 9, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I still don't get it, once you boot into emuNAND, basically anything related to sysNAND (Broken miis included) is gone.
> The main issue I see is that, in order to make the emuNAND partition, you need to copy the sysNAND to the SD card, and since you supposedly broke it with the Mii exploit, you are copying a broken NAND. Can that be fixed by formatting the system memory from the 3DS system settings?
> Are we even sure that the exploit uses Mii plaza?


I think that would just formatt system NAND though or. Do nothing at all
That is why there is formatt emunand option In the GW menu


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 9, 2015)

weatMod said:


> I think that would just formatt system NAND though or. Do nothing at all
> That is why there is formatt emunand option I the GW menu


formatting the emunand via the gateway menu is not the same as formatting system memory in the 3ds settings while in emunand


----------



## weatMod (Feb 9, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> formatting the emunand via the gateway menu is not the same as formatting system memory in the 3ds settings while in emunand


Oh system memory I don't know actually I have never done it


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 9, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Oh system memory I don't know actually I have never done it


basically it makes the 3ds as if you just bought it off the shop, setup 3ds and everything
but only in the NAND where you did it, not on the whole 3DS


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 9, 2015)

Someone on this http://gbatemp.net/threads/majora’s-mask-new-3ds-xl-unboxing.380490/
said that in france n3ds xl MM limited editions are already out and that they have 9.0 fw!
So this is really good news I guess for us waiting for the n3ds xl


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 9, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Someone on this http://gbatemp.net/threads/majora’s-mask-new-3ds-xl-unboxing.380490/
> said that in france n3ds xl MM limited editions are already out and that they have 9.0 fw!
> So this is really good news I guess for us waiting for the n3ds xl


 

nice. can't wait for mine - 4 more days to go


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Someone on this http://gbatemp.net/threads/majora’s-mask-new-3ds-xl-unboxing.380490/
> said that in france n3ds xl MM limited editions are already out and that they have 9.0 fw!
> So this is really good news I guess for us waiting for the n3ds xl


 

Unfortunately none of this matters if GW doesn't release n3ds support


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 9, 2015)

What I find odd is that they replied to the ban report emails, but not to the general "Any news yet?" email


----------



## Yabbie (Feb 9, 2015)

YES it's out *NEW* official user manual


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 9, 2015)

What if... They were going to release today, but decided to add 9.5 support, since it was already cracked, to N3DS? Hey, at this point anything is possible.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 9, 2015)

I think they will at least post an update by the 13th since it is all but confirmed US n3ds will come on exploitable FW if nothing else than to remind people not to update their new consoles
And I still have to wonder about n3ds exclusives and partial exclusives 
Will they works with sky or GW or both? And how about dumping a partial exclusive?
Consider this a dump taken from a partial exclusive like MM on an old 3ds
Then you try to run it on a new3ds , what happens
It runs
It don't run at all
It runs but no new 3ds exclusive features work
A dump taken of MM from a new 3ds and run on an old 3ds then what happens?
It might not work who knows. 
We still do not know how they plan on detecting each system or if n3ds will have a separate update patch of if it will all be self contained


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> What I find odd is that they replied to the ban report emails, but not to the general "Any news yet?" email


 

i get the feeling that GW simply doesn't feel like working on n3ds. Maybe the n3ds looks too ugly and the dev's can't stand looking at it or something...


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

iCEQB said:


> Let's hope they add West Eggs in a future update


 

Hehe... maybe on feb13 GW will release an update, which is the manual with the typo fixed


----------



## weatMod (Feb 9, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> What I find odd is that they replied to the ban report emails, but not to the general "Any news yet?" email


They did , what was their response?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 9, 2015)

weatMod said:


> They did , what was their response?


i don't know, if they did reply we would have it


----------



## weatMod (Feb 9, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> i don't know, if they did reply we would have it


Oh I thought you meant they did reply I gave up on that thread at about page 34 now it is at like 68 pages
And my PC is in the shop and browsing from ios sucks


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 9, 2015)

just out of interest - what cards in the history of DS flashcarts have been blocked by Nintendo?
just curious the chances of Sky3DS being blocked...
all the GW fanbois keep mentioning it CAN be blocked, but how many carts have been blocked by Ninty in the past?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 9, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> just out of interest - what cards in the history of DS flashcarts have been blocked by Nintendo?
> just curious the chances of Sky3DS being blocked...
> all the GW fanbois keep mentioning it CAN be blocked, but how many carts have been blocked by Ninty in the past?


ds flashcarts work differently than 3ds flashcarts, so comparing the two won't yield much i'm afraid


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 9, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> just out of interest - what cards in the history of DS flashcarts have been blocked by Nintendo?
> just curious the chances of Sky3DS being blocked...
> all the GW fanbois keep mentioning it CAN be blocked, but how many carts have been blocked by Ninty in the past?


 
iirc a big reason everyone claims it can be blcoked is because one of the super scene devs said it should be easy to block.  (like neimod,oryellows8,or smea or some shit like that)


----------



## weatMod (Feb 9, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> just out of interest - what cards in the history of DS flashcarts have been blocked by Nintendo?
> just curious the chances of Sky3DS being blocked...
> all the GW fanbois keep mentioning it CAN be blocked, but how many carts have been blocked by Ninty in the past?


The real question is which clone carts were blocked but I think by the dsi era clone cards were a thing of the past by then
Most ds cards were exploit based Like GW and ran home brew and had multirom Menus


----------



## bytor (Feb 9, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> just out of interest - what cards in the history of DS flashcarts have been blocked by Nintendo?
> just curious the chances of Sky3DS being blocked...
> all the GW fanbois keep mentioning it CAN be blocked, but how many carts have been blocked by Ninty in the past?


 

The problem that a Sky3DS flashcart is going to have is that if Nintendo block both the Sky3DS and the Gateway flashcarts is that the Sky3DS can't be updated whereas the Gateway can. If the Sky3DS is blocked you'll be forced to buy a completely new flashcart assuming that the Sky3DS team can work out how to get the thing working again.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

bytor said:


> The problem that a Sky3DS flashcart is going to have is that if Nintendo block both the Sky3DS and the Gateway flashcarts is that the Sky3DS can't be updated whereas the Gateway can. If the Sky3DS is blocked you'll be forced to buy a completely new flashcart assuming that the Sky3DS team can work out how to get the thing working again.


 
Well GW is already blocked by 9.3+. But i guess you can also say that GW is not blocked because it has emunand, which lets you run 9.3+ FW. But as we saw with 9.5, it's possible for Nintendo to cripple emunand (and with GW's slowness, this is a very serious problem)


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 9, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> ds flashcarts work differently than 3ds flashcarts, so comparing the two won't yield much i'm afraid


 
Not really, they're actually very similar in how they communicate. 3DS just has different commands. But both work by emulating a normal cartridge to the least possible amount needed, hence why most DS flash carts have been blocked.

In terms of DS carts, basically every cart in existence has been blocked except recent R4i clones, DSTWO, and a few others iirc.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 9, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Well GW is already blocked by 9.3+. But i guess you can also say that GW is not blocked because it has emunand, which lets you run 9.3+ FW. But as we saw with 9.5, it's possible for Nintendo to cripple emunand (and with GW's slowness, this is a very serious problem)


But they said only for new3ds. They said emunand can never be blocked in old 3ds
9.5 was patched within hours of Nintendo releasing it for old 3ds 
I have faith that GW will be able to patch emunand pretty much indefinitely on n3ds also or at least find work arounds to get newer games working if they ever require higher FW


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

weatMod said:


> But they said only for new3ds. They said emunand can never be blocked in old 3ds
> 9.5 was patched within hours of Nintendo releasing it for old 3ds
> I have faith that GW will be able to patch emunand pretty much indefinitely on n3ds also or at least find work arounds to get newer games working if they ever require higher FW


 

Yes i agree if GW put their minds to it they can get emunand 9.5 working, but the problem is GW is so slow it's actually a problem. If it takes a few days to release an update for Emunand, that's fine. But if nintendo starts releasing updates that GW takes weeks or months to patch, then that's a big problem


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 9, 2015)

Seriously though can we keep the sky3DS talk to a minimum in here? It's irrelevant and just trollish.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 9, 2015)

Wowfunhappy said:


> I've been thinking about this all morning, and the logic just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> As we all know, Gateway Ultra includes a method for downgrading old 3DS's to 4.X firmware. What would happen if you ignored the instructions for choosing a downgrade pack? There's a 5/6 chance you'd download a pack for the wrong firmware. Boom. Bricked.
> 
> ...


 
Nah, aside from that bug that got fixed, it wont -let- you downgrade because it checks your model region before doing the downgrade.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> LOL seriously? Ppl can talk about GW as much as they want in sky3ds threads like this one, but when ppl start talking about sky3ds in a GW thread, that's a problem? what a gw fanboy


 
Well it depends on the thread really. If it's someone considering buying one or the other, I'd say it's somewhat fair to present options to them. Or in the case of that thread, it's someone convincing people why sky3DS is the best, and honestly any thread trying to say which one is better is going to turn into a hole of garbage within 5 seconds. However in the case of this thread, bringing up sky3DS has no relevance. The thread is about when we will be able to anticipate an update for Gateway on N3DS, not which one to buy or why one or the other is better. Granted, sky3DS is a competing product and if people feel inclined to present their consideration of sky3DS despite owning a Gateway while waiting for support, that's still relevant. But taking every chance to say "lol back to playing on my sky3DS" is just purely trolling and offtopic.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 9, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> And the entry points are not many nor easy to find-gain access.


 
Actually there are tons of entry points, it's the later exploit that are the problem.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 9, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I love how SONYUSA is so condescending to us with her answers to our n3ds questions.
> 
> All we want to know is which exploit you used on the n3ds and a few NEW pics of it working...
> 
> Oh, too much for us? Back to playing Sky3ds


 
How am I condescending? I legitimately don't know the answers to your questions. The Mii exploit I had to boot Gateway code I did not get from Gateway, maybe they fixed the issue by now? They probably don't even use that method anymore if they found a better one.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 9, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> How am I condescending? I legitimately don't know the answers to your questions. The Mii exploit I had to boot Gateway code I did not get from Gateway, maybe they fixed the issue by now? They probably don't even use that method anymore if they found a better one.


 
Thank you. It just seemed like you gave evasive answers...


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 9, 2015)

So, this is the second time I've bricked a 3DS because I'm retarded, haphazard and impulsive.  But, yeah, I tried to install a multiple stage update via cia to my sysnand knowing full well the risk and did it anyway.  So, how can I explain to my relatives why I need a ride to Walmart for a return the second time? It was hard explaining it the first time. loll


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 9, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> So, this is the second time I've bricked a 3DS because I'm retarded, haphazard and impulsive. But, yeah, I tried to install a multiple stage update via cia to my sysnand knowing full well the risk and did it anyway. So, how can I explain to my relatives why I need a ride to Walmart for a return the second time? It was hard explaining it the first time. loll


 
Do what i did to return my old 3DS so i had the money to get a N3DS, tell them there's a screen defect and they should take it back no questions asked.


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 9, 2015)

Personal opinion, the support for N3DS is ready, all they're doing right now is working to make the lives of people who plan to use their (modified)launchers for CFW or any other additional GW features harder, hopefully no brick code though.

They did it perfectly :

1) Release the Old 3DS beta for 9.2 and lower, and see what happens.

2)Patch everything that people exploit in the beta for the OLD 3DS on New 3DS to make sure the same doesn't happen on new 3ds for maximum profit.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 9, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> So, this is the second time I've bricked a 3DS because I'm retarded, haphazard and impulsive. But, yeah, I tried to install a multiple stage update via cia to my sysnand knowing full well the risk and did it anyway. So, how can I explain to my relatives why I need a ride to Walmart for a return the second time? It was hard explaining it the first time. loll


 

Damn that sucks, didn't you make an NAND backup though and also, what does a multiple stage update do, aren't you meant to install this stuff to emunand?


----------



## Wowfunhappy (Feb 9, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Nah, aside from that bug that got fixed, it wont -let- you downgrade because it checks your model region before doing the downgrade.


 
I didn't know that! Alright, fair enough, you have a point. I suppose that's also why restoring from a NAND backup is a hidden feature. That COULD brick your console, but you won't know how to activate it unless you know what you're doing. It's actually pretty smart.

Okay then, maybe they are just testing the N3DS exploit out on North American systems. That makes sense. I _still _wish they would actually come out and say as much, though.


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 9, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Damn that sucks, didn't you make an NAND backup though and also, what does a multiple stage update do, aren't you meant to install this stuff to emunand?


Yeah, I got the updates from yellow8 site and made them into cias. Sometimes there is multiple stages with many many cias installed. You can install them to sysnand with tremendous risk. I can't go back even with a backup without a hard mod. So, I figured I might as well return it to Walmart since its only been 5 days and I have the box and receipt.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 9, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> Yeah, I got the updates from yellow8 site and made them into cias. Sometimes there is multiple stages with many many cias installed. You can install them to sysnand with tremendous risk. I can't go back even with a backup without a hard mod. So, I figured I might as well return it to Walmart since its only been 5 days and I have the box and receipt.


 

So instead of installing one at a time, you decided to do it all at once......is there no patience in this kind of thing for you?


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 9, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> So instead of installing one at a time, you decided to do it all at once......is there no patience in this kind of thing for you?


 
I installed them one at a time, but that was the mistake.  I didn't pay attention and decided to do the stages each separately, but I realized I had only the first stage installed and on the sd card.  By that time, the system was shut off and bricked imediately.  Like I said I was being retarded even though I knew not to.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 9, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> I installed them one at a time, but that was the mistake. I didn't pay attention and decided to do the stages each separately, but I realized I had only the first stage installed and on the sd card. By that time, the system was shut off and bricked imediately. Like I said I was being retarded even though I knew not to.


 

I technically don't know what you were doing but I do feel for you, making multiple trips can be a pain.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 9, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> So, this is the second time I've bricked a 3DS because I'm retarded, haphazard and impulsive.  But, yeah, I tried to install a multiple stage update via cia to my sysnand knowing full well the risk and did it anyway.  So, how can I explain to my relatives why I need a ride to Walmart for a return the second time? It was hard explaining it the first time. loll


Can I just ask, what is your goal with this?


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 10, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Can I just ask, what is your goal with this?


 
My goal was getting a sysnand with themes and taking screens from the home menu and not emunand.  It was as innocent as that.  Plus, the added curiosity.


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 10, 2015)

Wowfunhappy said:


> *The N3DS method uses a Mii QR code, correct?* Mii QR codes have a large "Mii" logo in the center that isn't necessary in order for the code to work. If Gateway is really _that_ concerned about the code being used in untested regions, they could replace the Mii logo with red text that says "WARNING: FOR USE ON JAP AND EUR REGION CONSOLES ONLY!". It would be literally impossible to miss.


 
I know this is from several pages back, but I just wanted to explain something. There are several types of QR codes, and even in their largest generational state, they can not hold all that much data. I'm somewhat doubtful that the exploit would rely on a MII QR code, which seems like a version one or two QR code, and can only hold an extremely finite amount of data, even without the fact that Nintendo's MII scanner cuts out a good portion of the code for the MII logo.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 10, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> My goal was getting a sysnand with themes and taking screens from the home menu and not emunand.  It was as innocent as that.  Plus, the added curiosity.


Lol innocent but very stupid, why not just stick with emunand?


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 10, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Lol innocent but very stupid, why not just stick with emunand?


 
Maybe not...I just realized if I get a refund, then I may be able to just buy a new 3ds instead.  lol, go me.  but if not an exchange will suffice ) I am sticking with emunand this time.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 10, 2015)

So, now, we know first batch N3DS US/EUR should support gateway :



If EUR versions are 9.0, there is no reason for US versions to not be the same.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 10, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> Maybe not...I just realized if I get a refund, then I may be able to just buy a new 3ds instead.  lol, go me.  but if not an exchange will suffice ) I am sticking with emunand this time.


Lol I was saying stupid for trying something that you know could brick, especially with no way to revert in case of a brick. Don't know Walmarts policy, but target had 30 days for returns on electronics even if opened.


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 10, 2015)

davhuit said:


> So, now, we know first batch N3DS US/EUR should support gateway :
> 
> If EUR versions are 9.0, there is no reason for US versions to not be the same.


 

woot!


----------



## davhuit (Feb 10, 2015)

And it also learn us Majora's Mask required firmware should be 9.0 or less, as the N3DS run the preinstalled version without any firmware updates.

(And there is no reason for the preinstalled game to be different from the digital/retail versions).

It also probably the same for Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 10, 2015)

davhuit said:


> And it also learn us Majora's Mask required firmware should be 9.0 or less, as the N3DS run the preinstalled version without any firmware updates.
> 
> (And there is no reason for the preinstalled game to be different from the digital/retail versions).
> 
> It also probably the same for Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate.


I'd say required FW is 8.1 or less based off how game releases are. They usually use a much earlier version then what's currently available.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 10, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> I'd say required FW is 8.1 or less based off how game releases are. They usually use a much earlier version then what's currently available.


 
In fact, they often use the version available when they developped the game. It explain why Pokemon OR/AS have 7.x when Smash Bros, which got released a month earlier, have 8.x

I also think the game is ready since a while so yeah, it'll be probably 8.x (but 8.x or 9.0, it change near nothing. It would have only been a problem if it would have been 9.3+).


----------



## Wowfunhappy (Feb 10, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> I know this is from several pages back, but I just wanted to explain something. There are several types of QR codes, and even in their largest generational state, they can not hold all that much data. I'm somewhat doubtful that the exploit would rely on a MII QR code, which seems like a version one or two QR code, and can only hold an extremely finite amount of data, even without the fact that Nintendo's MII scanner cuts out a good portion of the code for the MII logo.


 

I was just repeating what I'd heard. Where did the rumor that it would be a Mii QR code originally come from?

Cubic Ninja uses a QR code...


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 10, 2015)

davhuit said:


> So, now, we know first batch N3DS US/EUR should support gateway :
> 
> 
> 
> If EUR versions are 9.0, there is no reason for US versions to not be the same.





Great news, now we Gateway has no excuse not to release something good within the next 2 weeks


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 10, 2015)

Wowfunhappy said:


> I was just repeating what I'd heard. Where did the rumor that it would be a Mii QR code originally come from?
> 
> Cubic Ninja uses a QR code...


 
Yeah, I'm pretty sure that SonyUSA said she used a QR Code, and I'm sure it is possible, but I doubt they would base their exploit off of that, as it would be simple to patch, and it's a one shot deal.

The thing you have to understand about Cubic Ninja's QR exploit is that it is a generation twenty-five QR, where as Mii QR codes are around generation one through three. If you look at Ninjhax QR codes, it's obvious how much data is stored in them, but that was only possible because the game allowed for large amounts of data to be stored in a QR code. The Mii QR codes are minuscule in size, and would probably be terribly difficult to work with.


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 10, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Great news, now we Gateway has no excuse not to release something good within the next 2 weeks


 
too much leeway.  f two weeks.  try a week.  that is max I will wait.


----------



## Wowfunhappy (Feb 10, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that SonyUSA said she used a QR Code, and I'm sure it is possible, but I doubt they would base their exploit off of that, as it would be simple to patch, and it's a one shot deal.


 

To be fair, it WAS patched, in firmware 9.3. I don't think the Gateway team cares if their exploits are easily patchable; their users are used to being unable to update.

But that bit about the Cubic Ninja QR codes is super interesting. Even though I don't know much about programming, it does sound like it would be hard to fit an exploit in there.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 10, 2015)

Wowfunhappy said:


> To be fair, it WAS patched, in firmware 9.3. I don't think the Gateway team cares if their exploits are easily patchable; their users are used to being unable to update.
> 
> But that bit about the Cubic Ninja QR codes is super interesting. Even though I don't know much about programming, it does sound like it would be hard to fit an exploit in there.


QR codes are only an entry point, all the magic would happen in Launcher.dat


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 10, 2015)

Wowfunhappy said:


> I was just repeating what I'd heard. Where did the rumor that it would be a Mii QR code originally come from?
> 
> Cubic Ninja uses a QR code...


To explain a bit further, here are some examples.

This is a generation three QR next to a generation forty QR. The Mii QR codes are likely above three, but certainly below forty. You also have to remember that the Mii logo in the center also does affect the amount of data that can be stored.​





​


Wowfunhappy said:


> To be fair, it WAS patched, in firmware 9.3. I don't think the Gateway team cares if their exploits are easily patchable; their users are used to being unable to update.
> 
> 
> But that bit about the Cubic Ninja QR codes is super interesting. Even though I don't know much about programming, it does sound like it would be hard to fit an exploit in there.



Another thing that you have to think about is that some exploits, while different in nature, use similar entry points. You don't want to waste these entry points, especially if it is something that is potentially game breaking. I can understand their decision to not release it, and possibly find a new way to access that entry point.
​


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 10, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> So, this is the second time I've bricked a 3DS because I'm retarded, haphazard and impulsive.  But, yeah, I tried to install a multiple stage update via cia to my sysnand knowing full well the risk and did it anyway.  So, how can I explain to my relatives why I need a ride to Walmart for a return the second time? It was hard explaining it the first time. loll


Explain to them if they support your intellectual curiosity in computer science one day you will become a Tech Titan and they can spend the rest of their years playing golf in Boco Raton.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 10, 2015)

Youre DAMN right 2 weeks is way to long to release it now....shit... they have 1 hour to update this shit


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 10, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> To explain a bit further, here are some examples.
> 
> This is a generation three QR next to a generation forty QR. The Mii QR codes are likely above three, but certainly below forty. You also have to remember that the Mii logo in the center also does affect the amount of data that can be stored.​
> 
> ...


Even large QR codes don't store much data, how big does the 3DS support? No way you are gonna carry more then 3-4 KB of data.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Youre DAMN right 2 weeks is way to long to release it now....shit... they have 1 hour to update this shit


 
If this actually worked that would be hilarious. The good thing though is it's around their usual time to update, so who knows?


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 10, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Even large QR codes don't store much data, how big does the 3DS support? No way you are gonna carry more then 3-4 KB of data.


 
My point exactly.

Wowfunhappy, as VeryCrushed just stated, even massive QR codes, generally generation forty, can only store a very limited amount of data. I believe that the largest amount possible at this moment is 4 KB. If you'd like a comparison of how small that is, the MemoryDump shell from spider3DStools is roughly 6.4 KB when converted to JavaScript. Even then, it doesn't hold all that much data.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Youre DAMN right 2 weeks is way to long to release it now....shit... they have 1 hour to update this shit


 

I'm such a patient person, im like the only one who couldn't care if it came out now or not lol 
This is the year of homebrew though if I ain't playing back up copies by end of this year i'm gonna look at gateway differently but yeh we are staring in the face of Gateway which is cool, support will come soon


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 10, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> I'm such a patient person, im like the only one who couldn't care if it came out now or not lol
> This is the year of homebrew though if I ain't playing back up copies by end of this year i'm gonna look at gateway differently but yeh we are staring in the face of Gateway which is cool, support will come soon


Lol hope I'm not the only one seeing day one support possible when I get my N3DS. :-P


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 10, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Lol hope I'm not the only one seeing day one support possible when I get my N3DS. :-P


 

I doubt it'll be feb 13th but 1st week is very likely, within 2 weeks it should be here without fail, I'll jump ship to sky if it doesn't happen by Fall or if i'm really pushing it, by Summer


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 10, 2015)

Xzi said:


> emuNAND for 9.5 works fine on 3DS, and the keys have already been obtained by other people on the N3DS. It'll be a week at most after GW releases N3DS support that they have 9.5 emuNAND up and running for it.



Cool we should see emuNAND on August 21st then.


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh, god, I curiously attempted to generate a QR using the hexdecimal values from the regionthree binary, and it froze the generator.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 10, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Even large QR codes don't store much data, how big does the 3DS support? No way you are gonna carry more then 3-4 KB of data.


 
3-4 Kilobytes? more like 3-4 Bytes.
(a friend just pointed out how this may confuse people, i was referencing the gen 4 code, not the gen 40 code.)


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 10, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> 3-4 Kilobytes? more like 3-5 Bytes.


 
4,296 character binary/bytes is the max, which equates to 4 KB.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 10, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> 3-4 Kilobytes? more like 3-4 Bytes.
> (a friend just pointed out how this may confuse people, i was referencing the gen 4 code, not the gen 40 code.)


You seriously think 3-4 bytes?  Do you know what a byte is?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 10, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> 4,296 character binary/bytes is the max, which equates to 4 KB.


 
i edited the post


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 10, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> You seriously think 3-4 bytes? Do you know what a byte is?


 
yes, it was a joke. (1 byte is the equivelent to 8 bits)


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 10, 2015)

In other news: I am bored....


----------



## idx13 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> LOL seriously? Ppl can talk about GW as much as they want in sky3ds threads like this one, but when ppl start talking about sky3ds in a GW thread, that's a problem? what a gw fanboy


 

WHO CARES??? WHO CARES WHO CARES WHO CARES?!?! *I* DON'T CARE ABOUT SKY3DS, I DON'T READ THAT THREAD YOU LINKED TO. I have a GW I'm waiting for support on, so I don't care about sky3ds. WHY would people come in this thread if they didn't have gw?


----------



## lukas_2511 (Feb 10, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> In other news: I am bored....


 

You could spend some time reading the thread from page 1 to this point (again?)


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 10, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> In other news: I am bored....


What???  Byte talk doesn't give you a boner?



CIAwesome526 said:


> yes, it was a joke. (1 byte is the equivelent to 8 bits)


You are forgiven.     (Actually I think it is 50 bytes for gen 4, but not positive on that.)


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 10, 2015)

idx13 said:


> WHO CARES??? WHO CARES WHO CARES WHO CARES?!?! *I* DON'T CARE ABOUT SKY3DS, I DON'T READ THAT THREAD YOU LINKED TO. I have a GW I'm waiting for support on, so I don't care about sky3ds. WHY would people come in this thread if they didn't have gw?


He has a GW as well.  Just sayin.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 10, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> What??? Byte talk doesn't give you a boner?
> 
> 
> You are forgiven.  (Actually I think it is 50 bytes for gen 4, but not positive on that.)


 
i can confirm that version 4 holds 50 characters


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 10, 2015)

People need to find something to do with there time... Personally, I modified my G750 keyboard to change the color.

Before: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





After:


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 10, 2015)

Well i just saw an n3ds commercial playing mm3d n i creamed my panties. gna have to buy an american n3ds and mm3d come foriday :/ and i reallllly wanted to resist until gw confirmed theyd support the american n3ds (just in case they cant for some reason and its jap and eur only)


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 10, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Well i just saw an n3ds commercial playing mm3d n i creamed my panties. gna have to buy an american n3ds and mm3d come foriday :/ and i reallllly wanted to resist until gw confirmed theyd support the american n3ds (just in case they cant for some reason and its jap and eur only)


All I can say is get one as soon as possible, cause we can't guarantee that a second batch will have a low enough firmware. I am picking mine up as soon as I get the chance on Friday, I have kept my receipt in my wallet with my ID since I preordered it so come Friday its all good to go


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm predicting it won't be sold out but I pre-ordered anyways.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 10, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> In other news: I am bored....


 

No more rap?


----------



## jscjml (Feb 10, 2015)

GW pls deliver on or before Feb. 13th.

I dont wanna have to start playing MH4U on my 2DS. Dont even know if i can transfer the file because im going .cia once my New3DS has Emunand.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 10, 2015)

jscjml said:


> GW pls deliver on or before Feb. 13th.
> 
> I dont wanna have to start playing MH4U on my 2DS. Dont even know if i can transfer the file because im going .cia once my New3DS has Emunand.


Don't be silly, you don't have to do that.   Your MH4U cart or eshop download will play great on your N3DS without the Gateway.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 10, 2015)

or more realistically you could use savdatafiler    i believe it works well with .cia installed games


----------



## jscjml (Feb 10, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Don't be silly, you don't have to do that. Your MH4U cart or eshop download will play great on your N3DS without the Gateway.


 
While i am getting the cart, wont be able to use it on my New 3DS as its JP Region (got it for the MH4G Limited Edition back in October).

If i start with the .3dz version (planning on dumping it once i get it, while driving on the way home to get a good head start, then i dont know if you can convert the save into a .cia. Guess ill follow that other guide that other person posted.

Or rather, i could just start with the .cia version and extract/inject with SDF, you're right.
But SDF has corrupted my Pokemon AS save multiple times. not too sure how i feel about that.
Oh yeah, now that you mention it i forgot that GW red card isnt compatible with the 2DS yet, so i wont be able to use the .3dz.

.cia or bust unless GW comes out before the 13th i guess.
On top of that, i need someone else to generate xorpads for me so i can make the .cia from my legit copy.


----------



## marksteele (Feb 10, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> People need to find something to do with there time... Personally, I modified my G750 keyboard to change the color.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


 

I have the same model, give me details!


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 10, 2015)

marksteele said:


> I have the same model, give me details!


 
You need binder dividers that are clear. Disassemble the laptop until you get to the keyboard, then remove the tape that binds the led's to the keyboard. All you have to do from there is cut out the binder dividers to the shape of the led layer and place it between the keyboard and led's. I myself used 2 layers, one purple and one blue. Put it back together and you are set. Im typing this post from this very laptop 

A detailed guide can be found here - http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/g750-diy-keyboard-backlight-color-mod.739562/

I also added color to the ROG logo, all that was required for it was taking apart the LCD enclosure and taping a piece of the binder divider between the LCD and the logo.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 10, 2015)

Man, my other cover plates even arrived before N3DS support did. I hope they release soon before I end up buying even more, they just look so darn good.


Spoiler


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 10, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Man, my other cover plates even arrived before N3DS support did. I hope they release soon before I end up buying even more, they just look so darn good.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Oooo sexaay


----------



## kheldar (Feb 10, 2015)

idx13 said:


> WHO CARES??? WHO CARES WHO CARES WHO CARES?!?! *I* DON'T CARE ABOUT SKY3DS, I DON'T READ THAT THREAD YOU LINKED TO. I have a GW I'm waiting for support on, so I don't care about sky3ds. WHY would people come in this thread if they didn't have gw?


 
Some people on this thread don't even own a  n3ds and are here for 'other' reasons


----------



## dustmite (Feb 10, 2015)

Gateway site updated with user guide and new cleaner design.


----------



## dustmite (Feb 10, 2015)

No news about N3ds support in the user guide or website.

That makes me feel sick, i would like to vomit.


----------



## dustmite (Feb 10, 2015)

If N3DS support would be close then it would be already in the user guide. 

Now I am really disappointed after more than 2 month waiting. I could cry.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 10, 2015)

dustmite said:


> If N3DS support would be close then it would be already in the user guide.
> 
> Now I am really disappointed after more than 2 month waiting. I could cry.


 

I could cry, 3 months for a N3DS release here in the US..... people need to stop complaining. Until every region has a N3DS people need to just calm down...

And tripple posting? :/


----------



## dustmite (Feb 10, 2015)

no calming down anymore... they bs'ed us for such a long time


----------



## Erol (Feb 10, 2015)

dustmite said:


> no calming down anymore... they bs'ed us for such a long time


It would be incredibly STUPID from the Gateway Team to talk about n3ds Support NOW! This would be the DUMBEST move, because nintendo would have the Chance to Change something before the release. the Gateway Team should wait AT LEAST until FRIDAY or even a few days later maybe friday next week until they talk about n3DS Support, because THAN nintendo wouldn't have a Chance to do something against this.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 10, 2015)

Erol said:


> It would be incredibly STUPID from the Gateway Team to talk about n3ds Support NOW! This would be the DUMBEST move, because nintendo would have the Chance to Change something before the release. the Gateway Team should wait AT LEAST until FRIDAY or even a few days later maybe friday next week until they talk about n3DS Support, because THAN nintendo wouldn't have a Chance to do something against this.


What could they do at this point? Mass recall? Not gonna happen. Units ship to gamestops in the next 24 hours for people who pre ordered.


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 10, 2015)

Erol said:


> It would be incredibly *STUPID* from the Gateway Team to talk about n3ds Support NOW! This would be the *DUMBEST* move, because nintendo would have the Chance to Change something before the release. the Gateway Team should wait AT LEAST until FRIDAY or even a few days later maybe friday next week until they talk about n3DS Support, because THAN nintendo wouldn't have a Chance to do something against this.


 

exactly, we all know that N3DS units are being delivered in every single retail and online shops by Nintendo staff directly, on friday morning at 8:50 AM and they would update them all to 9.5 FW by hand.

Seriously.....?


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Feb 10, 2015)

1621 The Legend of Zelda: Majoras Mask 3D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 en,fr,de,it,es 8192 CTR-AJRP information known so far FW 9 .0.0E 3DS Game


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Feb 10, 2015)

Majoras Mask is out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 10, 2015)

10 dollar 32GB mSD class 10.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/SanDisk-3...cb9e2deecc5fd&veh=aff&wmlspartner=lw9MynSeamY


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 10, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Man, my other cover plates even arrived before N3DS support did. I hope they release soon before I end up buying even more, they just look so darn good.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
So delicious. My Kut-ku cover plate is not shabby either. 
Can't wait to see an actual MM cover plate.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 10, 2015)

removed, it was stupid...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 10, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Gateway just released a card that supports n3DS, it cost $999.99, we have to buy the new cart before we can use gateway on the n3DS!


 
No...really....


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 10, 2015)

I am really confused at the moment. I am planing to upgrade from classic 3ds to a new 3ds xl. But I wonder if I should buy the new 3ds xl at launch or wait for gateway support. I don't want to end up with a new3dsxl and no gateway support at all or for some months.... But on the other hand I am afraid that if I won't buy new 3ds xl at launch and gateway delays couple months maybe the 9.0 new 3ds xl will be sold out and new batches with 9.2> will be on the selves. Any thoughts?


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 10, 2015)

Buy it.
Dude, when you'll be able to play to MH4U and Xenoblade Chronicles, anyway it worth it.
MH4U for the second stick, and Xenoblade!! Come on!!


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 10, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> Buy it.
> Dude, when you'll be able to play to MH4U and Xenoblade Chronicles, anyway it worth it.
> MH4U for the second stick, and Xenoblade!! Come on!!


 
I probably will. I am just worried I will have it sitting picking dust for some months before gateway releases support... And it is much worse to wait with the console on you hands   
At least I can now play on my old 3ds and keep calm


----------



## rusty_train (Feb 10, 2015)

well, while waitng for Gateway, my worries have been suppressed, Zelda MM requires 9.0 only so i can get retail while i wait for gateway


----------



## bache (Feb 10, 2015)

Has anybody tried out these cheap crystal cases for the N3DS? I've got something similar on my laptop, but the vents let dust through, which rubs against it, and leave marks on the laptop, but I do need something to protect my console, and show the faceplates.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Clear-Wh...AU_Video_Game_Accessories&hash=item1c4c85f899


----------



## typ0 (Feb 10, 2015)

Erol said:


> It would be incredibly STUPID from the Gateway Team to talk about n3ds Support NOW! This would be the DUMBEST move, because nintendo would have the Chance to Change something before the release. the Gateway Team should wait AT LEAST until FRIDAY or even a few days later maybe friday next week until they talk about n3DS Support, because THAN nintendo wouldn't have a Chance to do something against this.


 

And this is what line the Gateway team will say if it is released a few weeks after the release. I am pretty sure they were waiting for other regions to release the N3DS to see if anything was different to the Japan/Aussie version. Doesn't actually make any sense seeing the Ambassador EU release has been available for some time now.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

3 days left


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 10, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> 3 days left


 

I know sucks, Valentines day is around the corner....


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 10, 2015)

even my balls are around the corner now.


----------



## kheil (Feb 10, 2015)

i have a question i have new3dsll jap and gateway3ds and i have r4i gold 3ds is there some one out there thas try this using r4igold that working on new 3ds to install gateway installer because the blue card in the gateway is been block  right


----------



## bache (Feb 10, 2015)

kheil said:


> i have a question i have new3dsll jap and gateway3ds and i have r4i gold 3ds is there some one out there thas try this using r4igold that working on new 3ds to install gateway installer because the blue card in the gateway is been block right


 
The profile exploit was blocked in an earlier firmware. It won't work.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

kheil said:


> i have a question i have new3dsll jap and gateway3ds and i have r4i gold 3ds is there some one out there thas try this using r4igold that working on new 3ds to install gateway installer because the blue card in the gateway is been block right


it won't matter if you are able to install the DS exploit since they gateway launcher will boot via a different method
plus, DS profile exploit was patched looong ago


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 10, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> even my balls are around the corner now.


 

Oh wow, nice to see other people going public about there sex change.


----------



## Kugz (Feb 10, 2015)

Awesome, apparently the Majora's Mask release is due in about an hour according to iso. Thank god I have my SKY!


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 10, 2015)

kheil said:


> i have a question i have new3dsll jap and gateway3ds and i have r4i gold 3ds is there some one out there thas try this using r4igold that working on new 3ds to install gateway installer because the blue card in the gateway is been block  right


"R4i gold". Means nothing.  Every r4 clone strings together words to confuse the situation.   Link the your specific card manufactures website.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank God for support already on 3ds/3dsxl.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 10, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Oh wow, nice to see other people going public about there sex change.


Wewowewowewowewo!   It is "their".  





tony_2018 said:


> Thank God for support already on 3ds/3dsxl.


Think God really cares about Gateway support?


----------



## ucta (Feb 10, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Think God really cares about Gateway support?


 
ye i do


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 10, 2015)

Guys, please, if you are going to talk about a competing flash cart, refrain from doing so in a way that comes off as condescending or trollish. Fanboy-ing about how your product works better than another, has different features, or just works and dismissing the other product is hurtful and does not move the conversation along. 

Trolls will be removed without mercy.


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 10, 2015)

Can we just take a moment to mention how awesome Bortz' new signature is?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 10, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> "R4i gold". Means nothing. Every r4 clone strings together words to confuse the situation. Link the your specific card manufactures website.


 

What do those R4i cards do again anyway? And also another question if you have the blue gateway card you don't need DSTWO right for ds games?, would you jmup put .nds roms on your microsd in that blue cartridge?


P.S: Don't worry guys New3ds support will be out not too long after release, this really should be worth the wait


----------



## satel (Feb 10, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Awesome, apparently the Majora's Mask release is due in about an hour according to iso. Thank god I have my SKY!


 
i pre-ordered 2 copies but only one copy was shipped today  hopefully tomorrow i will get order shipped email for my black N3DS.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> What do those R4i cards do again anyway?


Just your regural clone of an R4, you should know what an R4 is by now.


Miles54321 said:


> And also another question if you have the blue gateway card you don't need DSTWO right for ds games?, would you jmup put .nds roms on your microsd in that blue cartridge?


Yes, it can replace a DSTWO for .nds ROMs (Keep in mind some homebrew may not work on a typical R4), but if you want GBA, SNES, Cheats, Save states, you should go for DSTWO really.


----------



## Sendel (Feb 10, 2015)

I want for n3ds


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 10, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> .


 
At this point they could make a *Gateway* vs *Sky3ds* the movie and include 100,000s of peoples thoughts + full game completion of The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D and see which one runs it better +
show off how Cubic Ninja changed the face of 3DS homebrew forever and have a really really really really really long credits list with everyone who helped make it possible including every member that had ever posted in a 3DS topic from 
gbatemp.net and they'd still not have Gateway N3DS support 

P.S: I watched the hunger games this morning, it's such a good movie


----------



## marksteele (Feb 10, 2015)

This kinda baffles me, do people honestly feel so insecure about their flashcard (and perhaps other things) that they have to go out of the way to bash other chips? Both sky and gateway target different segments of the market, both are equally good for their intended purpose, lets just leave it like that and go back to OP's topic.

That being said, there's honestly not much to say on the topic, prolly why it veered off in the first place, we might want to just let this thread fall into the depths of the forums.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 10, 2015)

marksteele said:


> This kinda baffles me, do people honestly feel so insecure about their flashcard (and perhaps other things) that they have to go out of the way to bash other chips? Both sky and gateway target different segments of the market, both are equally good for their intended purpose, lets just leave it like that and go back to OP's topic.
> 
> That being said, there's honestly not much to say on the topic, prolly why it veered off in the first place, we might want to just let this thread fall into the depths of the forums.


Not going to happen.


----------



## marksteele (Feb 10, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Not going to happen.


 

I CAN DREAM DAMMIT!!


----------



## satel (Feb 10, 2015)

marksteele said:


> This kinda baffles me, do people honestly feel so insecure about their flashcard (and perhaps other things) that they have to go out of the way to bash other chips? Both sky and gateway target different segments of the market, both are equally good for their intended purpose, lets just leave it like that and go back to OP's topic.
> 
> That being said, there's honestly not much to say on the topic, prolly why it veered off in the first place, we might want to just let this thread fall into the depths of the forums.


 

i'm going to write a letter to the united nations telling them that we need this super mega urgent issue resolved now.


i guess i'm too tired because of moaners who moan about other people moaning & complainers who complain about other people complaining. super fantastic stuff this is


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 10, 2015)

marksteele said:


> I CAN DREAM DAMMIT!!


 

I agree somewhat, I give a lot of credit to sky3ds although I know in the future when Gateway supports more versions all Sky3ds will have over Gateway is simplicity

The more cards for playing backups the better, what SKy3ds offers is the main thing I really want from hacking my 3ds anyway
what Gateway offers is the next level of hacking and homebrew but they're both got good qualities


----------



## marksteele (Feb 10, 2015)

satel said:


> i'm going to write a letter to the united nations telling them that we need this super mega urgent issue resolved now.
> 
> 
> i guess i'm too tired because of moaners who moan about other people moaning & complainers who complain about other people complaining. super fantastic stuff this is


 


I'm not really moaning about it so much as pointing out the utter futility of, not only arguing over the internet, but arguing about a feature that isn't even out yet. This thread is the very definition of futile internet arguments.


----------



## satel (Feb 10, 2015)

marksteele said:


> I'm not really moaning about it so much as pointing out the utter futility of, not only arguing over the internet, but arguing about a feature that isn't even out yet. This thread is the very definition of futile internet arguments.


 


you need to do better things with your life if you're going to be paying attention to silly things like this. people here need to get a life

sorry i'm a bit stressed by all this none sense,fuk gatewait & sky3ds & their fanboys


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Feb 10, 2015)

Random thought, I really hope they finally drop the crappy fake save encryption for >6.x games in Gateway Mode with their N3DS support so I can use my retail cart saves with my 3dz.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 10, 2015)

_eyCaRambA_ said:


> Random thought, I really hope they finally drop the crappy fake save encryption for >6.x games in Gateway Mode with their N3DS support so I can use my retail cart saves with my 3dz.


They already kind of did this. If your firmware is 6.x or above it uses the proper encryption.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

For some reason, dumping a game with card2 saves, loading it on the red card SD, and playing it from there while on emuNAND 9.5 makes your saves look corrupted.
Any idea as to why this is happening?


----------



## troa11 (Feb 10, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> For some reason, dumping a game with card2 games, loading it on the red card SD, and playing it from there while on emuNAND 9.5 makes your saves look corrupted.
> Any idea as to why this is happening?


 
Did you change the extension to 3dz?


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 10, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> They already kind of did this. If your firmware is 6.x or above it uses the proper encryption.


Since when?  Not in gateway mode.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 10, 2015)

So, if we're wanting to backup our .cia saves, we should use SaveDataFiler? I'd like to transfer all my cias+saves to the N3DSXL, should GW release an exploit for it.


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 10, 2015)

Now that the N3DS is released in EUROPE and we know it comes with 9.0 firmware, I wonder how long we will wait before the GW update...


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 10, 2015)

Keylogger said:


> Now that the N3DS is released in EUROPE and we know it comes with 9.0 firmware, I wonder how long we will wait before the GW update...


F O R E V E R


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 10, 2015)

2skies said:


> So, if we're wanting to backup our .cia saves, we should use SaveDataFiler? I'd like to transfer all my cias+saves to the N3DSXL, should GW release an exploit for it.


I was wondering the same thing since al my games are in cia format. 


Keylogger said:


> Now that the N3DS is released in EUROPE and we know it comes with 9.0 firmware, I wonder how long we will wait before the GW update...



They're waiting for the US release.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 10, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> For some reason, dumping a game with card2 games, loading it on the red card SD, and playing it from there while on emuNAND 9.5 makes your saves look corrupted.
> Any idea as to why this is happening?


Yes.  Cart 2 is not the determining factor.  It is the encryption the cart uses.  >6.x. 

See the emunand save data mega guide at the top of this sub for the technical explaination.  

9/10 of my retail carts cannot be dumped and use existing saves on gateway.  If I want to keep the existing saves I have to run the retail carts in classic mode.  There are complex workarounds for Pokemon, but I think that's all that is reliable for now.  



troa11 said:


> Did you change the extension to 3dz?


The file extension does not matter.  Same result with online and offline games.   This is an issue with how gateway handles 6.x encryption in gateway mode.



Keylogger said:


> Now that the N3DS is released in EUROPE and we know it comes with 9.0 firmware, I wonder how long we will wait before the GW update...


The release date hasn't changed.  August 14th is around the corner™


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 10, 2015)

GW team told me they are waiting for the New 2DS XL before releasing their update


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

Keylogger said:


> GW team told me they are waiting for the New 2DS XL before releasing their update


Ι hope that's a typo


----------



## storm75x (Feb 10, 2015)

I disaprove of Sky3DS money over quality tactic but truth be told, Sky3DS is a really good user-friendly card that offers somewhat decent outcome. Even though I joke about how Sky3DS sucks all the time, I genuinely respect their effort and product almost paralleled to that of Gateway.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

storm75x said:


> I disaprove of Sky3DS money over quality tactic but truth be told, Sky3DS is a really good user-friendly card that offers somewhat decent outcome. Even though I joke about how Sky3DS sucks all the time, I genuinely respect their effort and product almost paralleled to that of Gateway.


They do have a very good product, if only they paired this with customer support comparable to Gateway's, they would have reasonable respect.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 10, 2015)

Mail that give us hopes... 


We can't give a date, but it won't be long anymore.

mailto:[email protected]


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 10, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> They do have a very good product, if only they paired this with customer support comparable to Gateway's, they would have reasonable respect.


What customer support by gateway are you refering to?   The only customer support I see is by the users except for that fancy new manual the just put up.



PerroDS said:


> Mail that give us hopes...
> 
> We can't give a date, but it won't be long anymore.
> 
> mailto:[email protected]


All that email address gives us is Soon™, around the corner™, by the end of the week™.


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Feb 10, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> They already kind of did this. If your firmware is 6.x or above it uses the proper encryption.


In Classic Mode yes. In Gateway Mode, not at all. Still 2.x(?) fake shit.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 10, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Mail that give us hopes...
> 
> 
> We can't give a date, but it won't be long anymore.
> ...


We are doomed is not even soon anymore xd


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> sooo to all who care mm3d has been dumped and is available on a certain site in a request thread


yes yes, we all know where to go. *CENSORED*
roms or cias section?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes I've seen your post.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 10, 2015)

CIA already released.


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 10, 2015)

So now we have new term: Won't Be Long ™


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 10, 2015)

Still nothing on the N3DS support huh? Man, this is really getting disheartening.   

And the only ones who know are the Gateway team, not even Sony or Gary can help us out.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 10, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> yes yes, we all know where to go. *CENSORED*
> roms or cias section?


I just did a search for the game's serial. The right thread came up.  About to start playing!


----------



## Xzi (Feb 10, 2015)

Dear god it's...it's glorious!


----------



## sonic2756 (Feb 10, 2015)

All I see over on that certain site is people complaining about no Sky3DS template lmao.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

glorious!


Spoiler


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Feb 10, 2015)

pfff time to open my old 3ds now


----------



## Xzi (Feb 10, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> pfff time to open my old 3ds now


Can't play the early leak of an awesome game on one of my two $200 consoles yet.

#Firstworldproblems


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Feb 10, 2015)

yeah.................. but will help me kill some time


----------



## Kikirini (Feb 10, 2015)

Agggh, should I download that leak or wait until I get my legit copy?! I can't decide!


----------



## TimeMuffin (Feb 10, 2015)

-snip-
Thank you!

My New Nintendo 3ds MM edition has been shipped for delivery tomorrow via DPD! 2 days early  so will be good to compare the screen quality and if there's a noticeable performance difference and what not.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 10, 2015)

Kikirini said:


> Agggh, should I download that leak or wait until I get my legit copy?! I can't decide!


----------



## Kikirini (Feb 10, 2015)

Xzi said:


>


Fair point, sir.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 10, 2015)

Look what I found


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Look what I found


shit
plz leak the beta


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 10, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Look what I found


 
Why do you do this to us?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

i was about to suggest she got it off the eshop but then i realized it's not out on the eshop...
damn


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 10, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Look what I found


 
could be a legit eshop copy running with a gw inserted n the card slot..    remember it comes preinstalled on the eur mm console


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Feb 10, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> i was about to suggest she got it off the eshop but then i realized it's not out on the eshop...
> damn


Well, preview copies have been out for weeks so...


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> could be a legit eshop copy running with a gw inserted n the card slot..


i don't think majora's mask is out on the eshop yet
unless aussies got it already?


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 10, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> could be a legit eshop copy running with a gw inserted n the card slot..  remember it comes preinstalled on the eur mm console


 

But Sony is USA based, there's no way she could have gotten an EU one so quickly.


----------



## chowy (Feb 10, 2015)

Relax its a pre installed game with a gateway cart in the slot, not the game running from the gateway.


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 10, 2015)

SonyUSA, you're an ASS.
You're a GIANT ass ah ah ah ah ah!!


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

chowy said:


> Relax its a pre installed game with a gateway cart in the slot, not the game running from the gateway.


you mean to say she got a majora's mask new 3DS early and is teasing us OR she got a review copy?


----------



## justln (Feb 10, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> could be a legit eshop copy running with a gw inserted n the card slot..  remember it comes preinstalled on the eur mm console


 
The MM 3DS doesn't have MM installed on it, the game is not included.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 10, 2015)

yeah post a video then well believe 




justln said:


> The MM 3DS doesn't have MM installed on it, the game is not included.


 it is in europe


----------



## 2skies (Feb 10, 2015)

Sony is just making nerds angry now.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 10, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> SonyUSA, you're an ASS.
> You're a GIANT ass ah ah ah ah ah!!


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 10, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> yeah post a video then well believe


 

How about release the n3ds support then we'll believe


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

can someone link that video she posted with the badly painted red nails and her running a dstwo just laughing at us? i think it's the same desk as the other pic


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 10, 2015)

chowy said:


> Relax its a pre installed game with a gateway cart in the slot, not the game running from the gateway.


 
.cia installation requires a Gateway still


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 10, 2015)

With this and the other thread, for all we know they could be teasing us. Getting close to a release


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 10, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> With this and the other thread, for all we know they could be teasing us. Getting close to a release


 
Other thread?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 10, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Other thread?


 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-has-contacted-me-for-this-video.381200/


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 10, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Other thread?


 
theres a thread where someone claims they were contacted by gateway because they posted a video of how to crash the n3ds browser.  to me that makes it seem like gateway is having issues getting shit to run if theyre asking random ppl how they got the browser to crash :/


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 10, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> theres a thread where someone claims they were contacted by gateway because they posted a video of how to crash the n3ds browser. to me that makes it seem like gateway is having issues getting shit to run if theyre asking random ppl how they got the browser to crash :/


 
Oh yeah that, it did pique some interest however it looks like the browser handled the crash, so I doubt anything will come of it.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 10, 2015)

Hype train coming to a complete stop


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 10, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Hype train coming to a complete stop


 
Go back one page, sir.


----------



## chowy (Feb 10, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> .cia installation requires a Gateway still


Not if it's pre installed review copy?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

chowy said:


> Not if it's pre installed review copy?


find me the reviewer who tweeted this image out


----------



## chowy (Feb 10, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> find me the reviewer who tweeted this image out


 
Just saying, people will get their hopes up!


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 10, 2015)

Keylogger said:


> Now that the N3DS is released in EUROPE and we know it comes with 9.0 firmware, I wonder how long we will wait before the GW update...


 

Its not out in Europe either yet so I believe the only ones people have are ambassador editions


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 10, 2015)

Lol sucks so bad that the ROM is out and the only thing I can do is play it on my old shitty cracked screen, 'L' button missing, doesn't charge properly, screen small as shit "old" 3ds xD.  #Firstworldproblems


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 10, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> find me the reviewer who tweeted this image out


 
Image is either new or very recent because doesn't appear on google reverse image's search.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 10, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> Image is either new or very recent because doesn't appear on google reverse image's search.


 

If it's legit that's cool, if not Idc cus Gateway coming soon muwhahahha 

Thanks for the pic though SonyUSA, much appreciated



SonyUSA said:


> Oh yeah that, it did pique some interest however it looks like the browser handled the crash, so I doubt anything will come of it.


 
Also, good news


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 10, 2015)

If you have the N3DS Gateway booting up 3DS roms, then why not release it? THAT'S ALL WE WANT.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 10, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> If you have the N3DS Gateway booting up 3DS roms, then why not release it? THAT'S ALL WE WANT.


 

*SOON - sorry had to, but I have the same question >.>


----------



## Xzi (Feb 10, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> theres a thread where someone claims they were contacted by gateway because they posted a video of how to crash the n3ds browser. to me that makes it seem like gateway is having issues getting shit to run if theyre asking random ppl how they got the browser to crash :/


That's a big assumption.  Likely they just want to have all the alternate entry points/exploits they possibly can, for future reference.  Doesn't mean anything will come of it until their current N3DS exploit is released.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 10, 2015)

chowy said:


> Relax its a pre installed game with a gateway cart in the slot, not the game running from the gateway.


How do you know?  MM3D has been dumped early, it could just as easily be the .3DS file.


----------



## chowy (Feb 10, 2015)

Xzi said:


> How do you know? MM3D has been dumped early, it could just as easily be the .3DS file.


 
I don't but we've seen games running on New 3DS from a gateway card from last November and where is the release?
Just saying some people will get their hopes up for a picture when for all we know it could be another 2 months?


----------



## Xzi (Feb 10, 2015)

chowy said:


> I don't but we've seen games running on New 3DS from a gateway card from last November and where is the release?


February 13 is a good bet right now.  Unfortunate that it has taken this long, but this is how Gateway has always operated.  They come through every time, just takes a while.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

sonyusa, if the image you posted is a hint that update will be out in the next 2 weeks, DO NOT REPLY TO THIS POST
there, now everyone's happy


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 10, 2015)

Its hard to say right now with GW, it does look like they have dumped the Mii exploit due to its drawbacks. This is most likely the reason we have yet to see an update yet, but things are starting to look promising with GW doing stuff with the browser. We will have to wait and see what comes out of it, still hoping they have something for us soon.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 10, 2015)

Fyi:  the MM cia made by a certain visiting friend here on a certain site many of us frequent is freezing on US consoles.   The .3ds works.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 10, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> glorious!
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Spoiler



ive never seen anything more beutiful!  <- *tears of joy*


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 10, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Oh yeah that, it did pique some interest however it looks like the browser handled the crash, so I doubt anything will come of it.


 
so does gateway currently have a method to launch their exploit on n3ds consoles (besides the mii exploit) or are they still looking? (if you know which oi understand u may not lol) what method did u use when u launched gateway mode and booted MM3D?


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 10, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> so does gateway currently have a method to launch their exploit on n3ds consoles (besides the mii exploit) or are they still looking? (if you know which oi understand u may not lol) what method did u use when u launched gateway mode and booted MM3D?


 

234 pages of baseless speculation, and you're asking for more?  Anyone who gives you an answer will just be making stuff up, no one knows any more than you do.
One guy will say, "Don't worry bro it's complete and will be released on the 13th!" because that is what he wishes to be true.
Another person will say, "They don't have any working solution yet, that is the cause for the delay..." because that is what they think to be true.

The truth is... no one on this forum has a clue!


----------



## satel (Feb 10, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Look what I found


 



codychaosx said:


> what method did u use when u launched gateway mode and booted MM3D?


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 10, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> 234 pages of baseless speculation, and you're asking for more? Anyone who gives you an answer will just be making stuff up, no one knows any more than you do.
> One guy will say, "Don't worry bro it's complete and will be released on the 13th!" because that is what he wishes to be true.
> Another person will say, "They don't have any working solution yet, that is the cause for the delay..." because that is what they think to be true.
> 
> The truth is... no one on this forum has a clue!


 
most seem to have blind faith in sonyUSA who is at least more probable to have "truthful" info than the rest of the guessing in the forums.


----------



## Axido (Feb 10, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> most seem to have blind faith in sonyUSA who is at least more probable to have "truthful" info than the rest of the guessing in the forums.


 
... but never cared to share any until now.


----------



## pedrobarca (Feb 10, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Look what I found


 
Still easy to fake. Post a picture showing the multi-rom menu. Then I will believe you.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 10, 2015)

pedrobarca said:


> Still easy to fake. Post a picture showing the multi-rom menu. Then I will believe you.


 

Better yet, actually release the update and the files


----------



## Xzi (Feb 10, 2015)

pedrobarca said:


> Still easy to fake. Post a picture showing the multi-rom menu. Then I will believe you.


...

You know there's a video showing the multi-rom menu on the N3DS, right?



Axido said:


> ... but never cared to share any until now.


Which tells you the release is probably close.  No point in sharing information and then having to qualify it with, "but this is all a couple months off still."


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Feb 10, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Look what I found


 Please don't be a browser xploit or 8.1 owners are super f*cked :S


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 10, 2015)

SonyUSA you're an evil girl


----------



## pedrobarca (Feb 10, 2015)

Xzi said:


> ...
> 
> You know there's a video showing the multi-rom menu on the N3DS, right?


Of course. But that doesn't mean that she has access to that firmware. She shall post pic of multi-rom menu with Majora.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 10, 2015)

Xzi said:


> ...
> 
> You know there's a video showing the multi-rom menu on the N3DS, right?


 

Except that vid doesnt show MM running on the N3DS...


----------



## Xzi (Feb 10, 2015)

pedrobarca said:


> Of course. But that doesn't mean that she has access to that firmware. She shall post pic of multi-rom menu with Majora.


MM3D only requires 7.1.  Whatever firmware they were using in the video would work for it.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 10, 2015)

Xzi said:


> MM3D only requires 7.1. Whatever firmware they were using in the video would work for it.


 

Again not the point of requesting a pic. The point is actually seeing someone else besides GW running MM on a GW on a N3DS which would mean someone has GW working on a N3DS.


----------



## pedrobarca (Feb 10, 2015)

Xzi said:


> MM3D only requires 7.1. Whatever firmware they were using in the video would work for it.


I am talking about the gateway private beta firmware that she claims to have, not about the 3DS firmware.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 10, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> most seem to have blind faith in sonyUSA who is at least more probable to have "truthful" info than the rest of the guessing in the forums.


 

Even if you believe Sony has insight, it's not exactly like she's willing (or able) to share details.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 10, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Again not the point of requesting a pic. The point is actually seeing someone else besides GW running MM on a GW on a N3DS which would mean someone has GW working on a N3DS.


So you don't trust Gateway with their own product but you'd trust somebody who is in close contact with Gateway? Neither one is likely to give you a lot more information than the other, and either one is just as (un)likely to lie to you. Whatever floats your boat, I guess.


----------



## Nollog (Feb 10, 2015)

sonyusa has been hacking the new 3ds since like December gals, she's just teasing us who have to wait out the soon.


----------



## pedrobarca (Feb 10, 2015)

Xzi said:


> So you don't trust Gateway with their own product but you'd trust somebody who is in close contact with Gateway? Neither one is likely to give you a lot more information than the other, and either one is just as (un)likely to lie to you. Whatever floats your boat, I guess.


I think you don't get it. He never said that he doesn't trust gateway. No one doubts that the N3DS video from November is real. We're only doubting SonyUSA. And this is not about trust, this is about proof.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 10, 2015)

So did sony confirm yet if the exclusive n3ds features of MM are working too?


----------



## Xzi (Feb 10, 2015)

pedrobarca said:


> I think you don't get it. He never said that he doesn't trust gateway. No one doubts that the N3DS video from November is real. We're only doubting SonyUSA. And this is not about trust, this is about proof.


Well I don't blame you for that, but if there is any exploit/emuNAND available for the N3DS and if she has access to it, then there's no reason MM3D wouldn't run on it.  Lots of "ifs," I know.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 10, 2015)

Xzi said:


> So you don't trust Gateway with their own product but you'd trust somebody who is in close contact with Gateway? Neither one is likely to give you a lot more information than the other, and either one is just as (un)likely to lie to you. Whatever floats your boat, I guess.


 

I wasnt the one who requested the pic, and no where did i state that i didnt trust any of this. I was clarifying someone else's post.

Edit: To put it in the least, i am neutral on the entire situation. All i know is that id like to see the update eventually (hopefully in the next 1-2 weeks if possible), and that i have other things i can do without having the update.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 10, 2015)

What the heck, I was gone for 6 hours and this escalated quuckly.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 10, 2015)

764 more pages to go


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 10, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Look what I found


 

You are so awesome when it comes to rubbing it in LOL.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 10, 2015)

Its fake


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 10, 2015)

pedrobarca said:


> Still easy to fake. Post a picture showing the multi-rom menu. Then I will believe you.


 

Go ahead and fake it than.

man extracting this damn game is taking forever...stupid usb.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 10, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Look what I found


 

I dont get why people think this is fake, I mean it could be but werent you the one who said you had access to the unreleased GW exploit? 

This can just as easy be your console with a downloaded "backup" from the internetz.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 10, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I dont get why people think this is fake, I mean it could be but werent you the one who said you had access to the unreleased GW exploit?
> 
> This can just as easy be your console with a downloaded "backup" from the internetz.


 

Why else....come on now....

She's probably the only member on this board that can run it on her N3DS, I'm sure there are other beta testers on here as well but she's the only one that stands out atm.


----------



## lebad (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi !
keep waiting I love the song "Don't Worry Be Happy" 
Do not give attention to this picture, keep waiting new3ds support will come at its time.
amazon was selling Zelda Majora's Mask 33.90€ and it works really fine on a new 3ds 

edit : new 3ds with firmware 9.2


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 10, 2015)

Its never going to be released


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 11, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Its fake


 

it's a Sky3DS!


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> it's a Sky3DS!


 

hahaha we have a winner who actually spotted it.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 11, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> it's a Sky3DS!


 
nope, sd card is to the right on sky 3ds, there is also a button. in the pic, the sd card is in the center, and there is no button, like the gateway.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 11, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> *Why else....come on now....*
> 
> She's probably the only member on this board that can run it on her N3DS, I'm sure there are other beta testers on here as well but she's the only one that stands out atm.


 
Huh? 



Random Joe said:


> Its never going to be released


 
Cool story.


----------



## tatumanu (Feb 11, 2015)

Its obvious its running the e-shop version of Majora's Mask...
Nothing to see here


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 11, 2015)

tatumanu said:


> Its obvious its running the e-shop version of Majora's Mask...
> Nothing to see here


 

You mean the eshop version that is not out yet?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 11, 2015)

tatumanu said:


> Its obvious its running the e-shop version of Majora's Mask...
> Nothing to see here


 
what makes it obvious?


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 11, 2015)

It took gateway how long to get support on the 3ds from firmware 4.5       2 years?

Seeing we know the original exploit isn't what they are using anymore.  Safe to say another 1.6 years of waiting for new 3ds support.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 11, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I dont get why people think this is fake, I mean it could be but werent you the one who said you had access to the unreleased GW exploit?
> 
> This can just as easy be your console with a downloaded "backup" from the internetz.


 

Sir, I would kindly disagree with you! You can clearly see that it runs on the new illuminati card. Next time please be more careful.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Sir, I would kindly disagree with you! You can clearly see that it runs on the new illuminati card. Next time please be more careful.


 


No way....


----------



## thedarkmesh (Feb 11, 2015)

No sure if it has been confirmed on here, but US N3DS come with firmware 9.0. Someone got there order sent early from Target.


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 11, 2015)

thedarkmesh said:


> No sure if it has been confirmed on here, but US N3DS come with firmware 9.0. Someone got there order sent early from Target.


Which color?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

thedarkmesh said:


> No sure if it has been confirmed on here, but US N3DS come with firmware 9.0. Someone got there order sent early from Target.


 

PIC or it never was confirmed.


----------



## thedarkmesh (Feb 11, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> PIC or it never was confirmed.


 

[–]*NvDiSrEdSrT* 12 points 7 hours ago 

Im sure someone will ask you shortly for the firmware. Congrats
​[–]*downvote-thief* 2 points 7 hours ago 

Guess it didn't come with 9.5
​[–]*gabe565* 7 points 5 hours ago 

Not OP, but I have checked the systems we have at my Best Buy and can tell you that it had 9.0!

========================================

https://imgur.com/8KJnWPu

http://www.reddit.com/r/3DS/comments/2vfoh2/target_sent_something_early/


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

That doesn't show the firmware, come on nOw.....


----------



## Shanester (Feb 11, 2015)

Quick question for all you Sky3DS owners: when you turn the 3DS on, does the first game in the microSD load up instantly or do you have to press the blue button and wait?


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 11, 2015)

I have actually seen a video of a MM3DSXL system showing a firmware < 9.2. It was probably on this thread a couple pages ago.


----------



## thedarkmesh (Feb 11, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> That doesn't show the firmware, come on nOw.....


 

Close enough, come on don't you yanks trust peeps from best buy?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

Im bout dat target lyfe brah.....


----------



## NgXAlex (Feb 11, 2015)

For the photo with MM + Gateway, it's very easy to do in France because some French stores sold some N3DS Zelda edition since the 06/02 and MM is preloaded inside this console, so just launch the pre-installed game, insert a Gateway card and say Cheeeeese lol


----------



## marksteele (Feb 11, 2015)

thedarkmesh said:


> Close enough, come on don't you yanks trust peeps from best buy?


 

not a bit, they ripped me off with my product return (had to file a complaint with the BBB lol). In this case though I believe that its 9.2 or less.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 11, 2015)

My god the release of mm3d has made this gatewait pain increase ten fold . wahhhh I wanna pway engwish Zelda on my jap n3ds


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 11, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> My god the release of mm3d has made this gatewait pain increase ten fold . wahhhh I wanna pway engwish Zelda on my jap n3ds


Same.


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Well, here's to another day of waiting.

I remember reading somewhere that the updates tend to come around 6 or so. The hype lives on...

Unless you can help us out some more Sony, that'd be pretty awesome.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 11, 2015)

Friday guys, Friday.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 11, 2015)

Best thing to do is to get interested in something else and forget all about the 3DS and come back in like 2 weeks and everyone will be like:

"Omg the wait was PAINFUL" and you'll be like.... "Lol, i was doing other stuff other than waiting like my life depended on it "


----------



## weatMod (Feb 11, 2015)

NgXAlex said:


> For the photo with MM + Gateway, it's very easy to do in France because some French stores sold some N3DS Zelda edition since the 06/02 and MM is preloaded inside this console, so just launch the pre-installed game, insert a Gateway card and say Cheeeeese lol


You mean fromage   
And Sony is in
US though


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 11, 2015)

weatMod said:


> You mean fromage
> And Sony is in
> US though


 

Wait...but is that SonyUSA's 3ds, cus if its not then that's irrelevant, it can be spoofed but as far as I can tell we won't know for sure till the Gateway releases it's fucking 3 months in the waiting exploit that I'm fortunate enough that I didn't wait that long lol


----------



## Xzi (Feb 11, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Best thing to do is to get interested in something else and forget all about the 3DS and come back in like 2 weeks and everyone will be like:
> 
> "Omg the wait was PAINFUL" and you'll be like.... "Lol, i was doing other stuff other than waiting like my life depended on it "


I can say that right now. Watching this has been funny, though. It's my favorite drama on days when no TV shows I'm following are on.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 11, 2015)

Playing MM on my old 3ds now and the ghosting in some scenes especially in the intro scenes is terrible I hope the N 3ds solves this  I wonder if the 3d screen itself has been updated not just with software super stable and camera face tracking but if the actual sharp upper 3d LCD screen is a better updated one with a higher number of parallax barriers in it
I played the Demo at lamestop for like a minute but screen was really smugged and filthy and the lighting is horrible in there plus the kiosk thing has it mounted at an uncomfortable angle so hard to tell. Lots of glare and bad lighting 
But I hope the actual screen is better cause even holding old 3ds at the perfect sweet spot in some parts of some games there is ghosting that won't go away 
Inb4 Nintendo releases new3ds plus with upgraded LCD screen and full size 2nd analog


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 11, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Playing MM on my old 3ds now and the ghosting in some scenes especially in the intro scenes is terrible I hope the N 3ds solves this I wonder if the 3d screen itself has been updated not just with software super stable and camera face tracking g but if the actual sharp upper 3d LCD screen is a better updated one with a higher number of parallax barriers in it
> I aged the Demo at lamestop for like a minute but screen was really smugged and filthy and the lighting is horrible in there plus the kiosk thing has it mounted at an uncomfortable angle so hard to tell. Lots of glare and bad lighting
> But I hope the actual screen is better cause even holding old 3ds at the perfec spot in some parts of some games there is ghosting that won't go away
> Inn 4 Nintendo releases new3ds plus with upgraded LCD screen and full size 2nd analog


The N3DS still has plenty of crosstalk especially with bright elements on top of dark scenes. I'm pretty sure it's the same exact technology


----------



## weatMod (Feb 11, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> The N3DS still has plenty of crosstalk especially with bright elements on top of dark scenes. I'm pretty sure it's the same exact technology


Damn I was afraid of that I was hoping sharp had made a better version of the screen with more parallax barriers


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 11, 2015)

>.> tbh I'm more hyped about my n3ds on Friday than GW release. just would rather not unwrap my copy of MM and keep it in collection mode just like my current copy of OoT3D.


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 11, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Look what I found


 

Nice troll, but still fake.


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 11, 2015)

It's still a nice upgrade. Juggling the sweet spot was a pain. And the 3D effect gives the illusion of a larger screen, so I think it's worth the trade off for ghosting in certain parts


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 11, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> Nice troll, but still fake.


 
SonyUSA has the beta GW launcher... it be legit bruh


----------



## weatMod (Feb 11, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> It's still a nice upgrade. Juggling the sweet spot was a pain. And the 3D effect gives the illusion of a larger screen, so I think it's worth the trade off for ghosting in certain parts


Yeah the face tracking is definitely an improvement but if they doubled the number of parallax barriers too it would have been perfect
Oh well the next system will probably be HD quantum dots and double the number of parallax barriers


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm not sure how the parallax barriers work. I always imagined that because it's mostly visible with bright on dark, that it's just the brighter LCD "leaking" through to the dark side, in very untechnical terms. Otherwise it would seem like you'd get ghosting everywhere, all the time


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 11, 2015)

How are people playing copies of MM? it ain't out yet or are all these ambassador editions?


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> SonyUSA has the beta GW launcher... it be legit bruh


 
She has nothing, she knows nothing, she is not even a "she". Don't give attention to attention whores.
Everything "she" says is vague and seems as reliable as garyopa. Anyone can come up with the same shit pretending to know something, since still nothing has been said nor proved right until release. As for the photo, "anyone" can photoshop something, especially since we can't see the menu or anything relevant

Either they give us what we are entitled to (yes I said it, I paid for it for this advertised feature) or they can go to die (said it too).


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 11, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> She has nothing, she knows nothing, she is not even a "she". Don't give attention to attention whores.
> Everything "she" says is vague and seems as reliable as garyopa. Anyone can come up with the same shit pretending to know something, since still nothing has been said nor proved right until release. As for the photo, "anyone" can photoshop something, especially since we can't see the menu or anything relevant
> 
> Either they give us what we are entitled to (yes I said it, I paid for it for this advertised feature) or they can go to die (said it too).


 
LOL salty-much? you paid for a flash cart that supports 4.x, then it was upgraded to support 9.2 and less on old 3DS consoles. That is it. Take responsibility for your actions, stop shifting it on GW. 
you sound like one of those really disgruntled walmart shoppers that bitch and whine when they are prevented from abusing the system and the policies put in place(note: these policies are only in place because ppl like them abuse the system)

Also, Gary is our most reliable source whether you like it or not. He confirmed SonyUSA (BTW why can't sony be a chick? what is that about? lol)


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 11, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> How are people playing copies of MM? it ain't out yet or are all these ambassador editions?


 
There is a rom in a wild already  I'm still facing a dillema, a terrible fate  I could pirate it already but I don't want to...


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 11, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> She has nothing, she knows nothing, she is not even a "she". Don't give attention to attention whores.
> Everything "she" says is vague and seems as reliable as garyopa. Anyone can come up with the same shit pretending to know something, since still nothing has been said nor proved right until release. As for the photo, "anyone" can photoshop something, especially since we can't see the menu or anything relevant
> 
> Either they give us what we are entitled to (yes I said it, I paid for it for this advertised feature) or they can go to die (said it too).


 

Man，can't agree more!
She is just a part of GW's public relations crisis management.
Even though there are still some stupid boy like her post and defend for them.
They are just fooling you! Boy.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> There is a rom in a wild already  I'm still facing a dillema, a terrible fate  I could pirate it already but I don't want to...


 
a wise man once said: #FuckPiracy


----------



## idx13 (Feb 11, 2015)

If you are on this forum and aren't into piracy you're full of shit.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 11, 2015)

idx13 said:


> If you are on this forum and aren't into piracy you're full of shit.


 
I am, indeed, full of shit


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 11, 2015)

idx13 said:


> If you are on this forum and aren't into piracy you're full of shit.


You win the stupidest comment award.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 11, 2015)

idx13 said:


> If you are on this forum and aren't into piracy you're full of shit.


 
>member since Jan 20th 2015
>Decides who is a 'true' member of this forum

lol


----------



## misterb98 (Feb 11, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> Nice troll, but still fake.


Yep. Probably went into game notes, ejected sky, and put in gateway. XD


----------



## idx13 (Feb 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> >member since Jan 20th 2015
> >Decides who is a 'true' member of this forum
> 
> lol


 

Gee I didn't know I was just born on jan 20


----------



## kheldar (Feb 11, 2015)

misterb98 said:


> Yep. Probably went into game notes, ejected sky, and put in gateway. XD


 
My gut tells me that she still has access to the beta version of GW for N3DS .  She's a respectable member , I mean why would she feel the need to troll people and damage her reputation.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 11, 2015)

kheldar said:


> My gut tells me that she still has access to the beta version of GW for N3DS . She's a respectable member , I mean why would she feel the need to troll people and damage her reputation.


 
because on the internet, rep really doesn't mean much. PR mostly only matters when it can be linked to your real life. 

I don't think Sony is lying, I'm just saying. 





idx13 said:


> Gee I didn't know I was just born on jan 20


never said you were.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 11, 2015)

kheldar said:


> My gut tells me that she still has access to the beta version of GW for N3DS . She's a respectable member , I mean why would she feel the need to troll people and damage her reputation.


Honestly, she's been doing that for a while. Even if she is distilling actual honest info, the way she's been playing and getting attention from everyone's expectations is not far from trolling.


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 11, 2015)

kheldar said:


> My gut tells me that she still has access to the beta version of GW for N3DS . She's a respectable member , I mean why would she feel the need to troll people and damage her reputation.


 
man，are you really from North Korea?


----------



## kheldar (Feb 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> because on the internet, rep really doesn't mean much. PR mostly only matters when it can be linked to your real life.
> I don't think Sony is lying, I'm just saying.


 
Fair point. I hope that too.


vingt-2 said:


> Honestly, she's been doing that for a while. Even if she is distilling actual honest info, the way she's been playing and getting attention from everyone's expectations is not far from trolling.


 
I've been following this thread since the beginning and I haven't seen her troll so far. Care to elaborate? On internet , I have seen girls turn into attention wh*res many times. I hope it's not the case here.



bennyhan1985 said:


> man，are you really from North Korea?


 
Dunno man, am I? I guess we will never know.


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 11, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Dunno man, am I? I guess we will never know.


 

lol


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 11, 2015)

oh no, double post


----------



## satel (Feb 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> LOL salty-much? you paid for a flash cart that supports 4.x, then it was upgraded to support 9.2 and less on old 3DS consoles. That is it. Take responsibility for your actions, stop shifting it on GW.
> you sound like one of those really disgruntled walmart shoppers that bitch and whine when they are prevented from abusing the system and the policies put in place(note: these policies are only in place because ppl like them abuse the system)
> 
> Also, Gary is our most reliable source whether you like it or not. He confirmed SonyUSA (BTW why can't sony be a chick? what is that about? lol)


 

how much a$$ licking can you do ? or do you just like to play the "cool" guy role ?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 11, 2015)

satel said:


> how much a$$ licking can you do ? or do you just like to play the "cool" guy role ?


 
He is a cool guy, just like me.


----------



## satel (Feb 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> He is a cool guy, just like me.


 

but he's fake made in china


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 11, 2015)

satel said:


> but he's fake made in china


 
What would you expect from a clone of myself?


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 11, 2015)

kheldar said:


> I've been following this thread since the beginning and I haven't seen her troll so far. Care to elaborate? On internet , I have seen girls turn into attention wh*res many times. I hope it's not the case here.


She's known to have been in the loop at some point, and since then keeps dropping stuff here and there on how soon it's going to be. When she's asked to elaborate she refuses. Either she knows nothing and is thus trolling, or she knows something and keeps displaying it but is enable to say anything, which is also trolling. My point is: If you don't have anything to say, don't say anything.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 11, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> She's known to have been in the loop at some point, and since then keeps dropping stuff here and there on how soon it's going to be. When she's asked to elaborate she refuses. Either she knows nothing and is thus trolling, or she knows something and keeps displaying it but is enable to say anything, which is also trolling. My point is: If you don't have anything to say, don't say anything.


 
22, be patient, soon you will get n3ds support. Friday is the day


----------



## dustmite (Feb 11, 2015)

Showing that picture to us, is like showing 
the picture of your Happy Meal to a starving man.


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 22, be patient, soon you will get n3ds support. Friday is the day


 
oh come on，shut up. 
Don't give them too much fake hope.


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 11, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Showing that picture to us, is like showing
> the picture of your Happy Meal to a starving man.


 
you got the point.
that only makes people hate her.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 22, be patient, soon you will get n3ds support. Friday is the day


Oh I can wait, I have an NA N3DS coming on friday and I'm not into piracy either. But I'd love to use my JAP N3DS and giveaway the XL. The sooner the better.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 11, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> oh come on，shut up.
> Don't give them too much fake hope.


 
Oh what about being a bit more positive? That's exactly what I do while I read people's whining


----------



## kheldar (Feb 11, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> She's known to have been in the loop at some point, and since then keeps dropping stuff here and there on how soon it's going to be. When she's asked to elaborate she refuses. Either she knows nothing and is thus trolling, or she knows something and keeps displaying it but is enable to say anything, which is also trolling. My point is: If you don't have anything to say, don't say anything.


 
She's obviously not allowed to disclose any vital information and give people false hope because even GW themselves don't know when they can deliver, after all GW is trying to act like a company but they are somewhat failing. But I see your point, she's been teasing and I think it's part of her 'job'. I think she's involved with GW business wise. That would explain the teasers. To keep the hype up thus sales up.



VinsCool said:


> Oh what about being a bit more positive? That's exactly what I do while I read people's whining


 
What does being positive accomplish in this case? In my opinion it leads to disappointment by given them false hope. Unless one can back up such comments with actual proof I think they should refrain making comments like that.


----------



## vertabray (Feb 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> He is a cool guy, just like me.


I am also a cool guy.....but I can't back that up


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 11, 2015)

satel said:


> how much a$$ licking can you do ? or do you just like to play the "cool" guy role ?


 
wot? care to elaborate? I legit don't know why you're all of a sudden attacking me.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 22, be patient, soon you will get n3ds support. Friday is the day


I don't know about that, I have the baby bump photo that a few of us saw, things look right on track.  I could be wrong but it sure looks like she has a way to go. 

To the others here complaining.  I would be very careful what you say about the mother of the Chosen One, angering the Gateway Gods has proven very debilitating in the past.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 11, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> I don't know about that, I have the baby bump photo that a few of us saw, things look right on track. I could be wrong but it sure looks like she has a way to go.
> 
> To the others here complaining. I would be very careful what you say about the mother of the Chosen One, angering the Gateway Gods has proven very debilitating in the past.


 
The birth of the chosen one is not normal either. They say he is born from the mouth. The length of his carrying is also unnatural, thus the estimate of 9mths is null in this case. We only know that he will be born soon*™*.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> The birth of the chosen one is not normal either. They say he is born from the mouth. The length of his carrying is also unnatural, thus the estimate of 9mths is null in this case. We only know that he will be born soon*™*.


His birth can only be on 25th of December, the year on the other hand we shall know it soon


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 11, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> His birth can only be on 25th of December, the year on the other hand we shall know it soon


 
his birth is also a lengthy process, that starts in the first minute of the 25th in the first timezone, and ends on the last minute of the last timezone.


----------



## satel (Feb 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> wot? care to elaborate? I legit don't know why you're all of a sudden attacking me.


 

i said enough a$$ licking the GW team,he bought their card after they showed a video clip of it working on N3DS & they promised the update for it will be released by a certain date but they never delivered on their promise.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 11, 2015)

satel said:


> i said enough a$$ licking the GW team,he bought their card after they showed a video clip of it working on N3DS & they promised the update for it will be released by a certain date but they never delivered on their promise.


 
They never once promised a release date


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> The birth of the chosen one is not normal either. They say he is born from the mouth. The length of his carrying is also unnatural, thus the estimate of 9mths is null in this case. We only know that he will be born soon*™*.


Good point.   The gestation period for silicon based life forms is not well documented in the cannon.



SonyUSA said:


> They never once promised a release delivery date


Fixed that for you.


----------



## satel (Feb 11, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> They never once promised a release date


 
they f did


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 11, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> They never once promised a release date


 
But they(GW) also played a trick.

I've never seen so many *SOON *and* Around the corner * before.


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 11, 2015)

I think the thing that's driving us the most insane is the lack of a specific date, or even a release window. With something like that, then we have a set time frame to wait for, but with this, it literally could be any day, and the uncertainty of it all is really maddening.

That, and all the teaser pics and videos makes it feel like a strip club. See with your eyes, not your hands. 

I'm personally hyping Friday, because it makes the most sense, but hey at least we know Gateway will deliver... eventually.


----------



## satel (Feb 11, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> They never once promised a release date


 

what about the emails sent to different members telling them things like for sure your son will be able to play before the holiday is over & definitely will be out by 18th jan..etc!! many emails like this sent to people for fun ?maybe it's a game to you lot or your way of getting more money out of people but to us this is called deceiving.

sorry i don't know how to do a$$ licking otherwise i would also be blaming the gw customer


----------



## delt31 (Feb 11, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> They never once promised a release date


 

wait what?  They released a video of it working but you're telling me they never intended to release it (and therefore "never once promised a release date")?  Please complete BS here by GW stringing their customers along.  update us with something.  Sick of people supporting their BS


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 11, 2015)

To be fair i think most of us assumed that soon and around the corner meant weeks ago if not months.. :/ i remember thinking when 3.0 was released that itd be a week and n3ds support would be out... but fuck its been a month    another whole month... on top of the months since they announced support was coming in november  super sad face :(((


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 11, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> They never once promised a release date


Yes they did. That is what "The update is around the corner means".


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## ody81 (Feb 11, 2015)

satel said:


> what about the emails sent to different members telling them things like for sure your son will be able to play before the holiday is over & definitely will be out by 18th jan..etc!! many emails like this sent to people for fun ?maybe it's a game to you lot or your way of getting more money out of people but to us this is called deceiving.
> 
> sorry i don't know how to do a$$ licking otherwise i would also be blaming the gw customer


 

Forget that, it's the constant circle jerking that makes this thread hard to read.

Looking for any tidbits of actually information requires scrolling through:

"This guys cool!" "You're right, you're cool too" "hype man" "cool guys birthdays coming up, wow, release for sure" "Who's Sony?" "Don't be a fanboy" "Don't be a hater" "Yeah, cos that guys cool"

ffs

This'd be a lot more useful if it was locked down to just sonyusa and garyopa.
But that could never happen, the circle jerk would just manifest somewhere else on the forum.

240+ pages and how much actual info is here beyond the bullshit? probably about 4 posts worth.

Edit: And yeah, coming from a happy GW user (myself) they DID assure a bunch of people for different reasons over xmas and new year that the update would be done by a certain given date.


----------



## satel (Feb 11, 2015)

ody81 i fully agree ,GBATEMP forum was their perfect place to generate hype for their product & make thousands of sales since it's the biggest forum on the net for nintendo gamers (maxconsole is like ghost town compared to gbatemp) ,if mods locked both threads from the start then you would see the GW team & their puppets taking us more seriously,they will need to deliver just to gain our attention.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 11, 2015)

satel said:


> ody81 i fully agree ,GBATEMP forum was their perfect place to generate hype for their product & make thousands of sales since it's the biggest forum on the net for nintendo gamers (maxconsole is like ghost town compared to gbatemp) ,if mods locked both threads from the start then you would see the GW team & their puppets taking us more seriously,they will need to deliver just to gain our attention.


Don't worry just 760 pages more to go


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 11, 2015)

Off the topic: I have a new 3ds white (JP), do I need to buy another new 3ds XL (US)?
A lot people saying that XL is way better than the small one, but personally I don't play a lot act game like MH4U,I like startegy games like Fire Emblem.
Also I don't like the bigger pixel dots.


----------



## ody81 (Feb 11, 2015)

satel said:


> ody81 i fully agree ,GBATEMP forum was their perfect place to generate hype for their product & make thousands of sales since it's the biggest forum on the net for nintendo gamers (maxconsole is like ghost town compared to gbatemp) ,if mods locked both threads from the start then you would see the GW team & their puppets taking us more seriously,they will need to deliver just to gain our attention.


 

mmmmm, I don't disagree with marketing/hype so much as I disagree reading a (supposedly) informative thread and have to get through the sludge the mods don't remove.

The majority of the thread belongs in the EOF, why people don't take the shit there baffles me??

It doesn't matter an opinion or speculation any more relevant in the main forum, so why not take it to EOF and leave this space for news and teasers (and troll shots like the still unexplained majoras mask one earlier).

bennyhan1985
If you don't mind the slight bigger size (still fits in most pockets) of the XL then go for it and enjoy a bigger screen. I've played an RPG on a regular 3ds though, it's clear and very readable.
For the record though, I used to use DSx86 on a DSlite so I don't mind small fonts on small screens as much as some people might.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> They never once promised a release date



Exactly


----------



## Hkari (Feb 11, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> Off the topic: I have a new 3ds white (JP), do I need to buy another new 3ds XL (US)?
> A lot people saying that XL is way better than the small one, but personally I don't play a lot act game like MH4U,I like startegy games like Fire Emblem.
> Also I don't like the bigger pixel dots.


The New LL is about the same size as the old LL. I have a regular sized New one, and I like it more than the LL. But I have tiny hands so you might not like it. It is so much easier to fit the New one in your pocket now.


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 11, 2015)

we all fell for marketing hype.....
it's just like those kickstarter campaigns... no promises, if you want to pay, you pay....


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 11, 2015)

ody81 said:


> If you don't mind the slight bigger size (still fits in most pockets) of the XL then go for it and enjoy a bigger screen. I've played an RPG on a regular 3ds though, it's clear and very readable.
> For the record though, I used to use DSx86 on a DSlite so I don't mind small fonts on small screens as much as some people might.


 




Hkari said:


> The New LL is about the same size as the old LL. I have a regular sized New one, and I like it more than the LL. But I have tiny hands so you might not like it. It is so much easier to fit the New one in your pocket now.


 

Thanks.


----------



## satel (Feb 11, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> Off the topic: I have a new 3ds white (JP), do I need to buy another new 3ds XL (US)?
> A lot people saying that XL is way better than the small one, but personally I don't play a lot act game like MH4U,I like startegy games like Fire Emblem.
> Also I don't like the bigger pixel dots.


 

at one time i had both the N3DS + N3DS XL & i tested all of my fav games on both of them & at the end i decided the N3DS is the better console for me for more than one reason & they are: sharper better quality image unlike the stretched image on the XL,lighter & more comfortable to hold than the XL,the hinges seems to be much sturdier on the N3DS & they don't click unlike the hinges on the XL,also you can personalise your N3DS with changeable cover plates,some covers look really nice. 

also remember america only has the XL model so you're going to hear & read a lot more about it than about the N3DS.


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 11, 2015)

satel said:


> at one time i had both the N3DS + N3DS XL & i tested all of my fav games on both of them & at the end i decided the N3DS is the better console for me for more than one reason & they are: sharper better quality image unlike the stretched image on the XL,lighter & more comfortable to hold than the XL,the hinges seems to be much sturdier on the N3DS & they don't click unlike the hinges on the XL,also you can personalise your N3DS with changeable cover plates,some covers look really nice.
> 
> also remember america only has the XL model so you're going to hear & read a lot more about it than about the N3DS.


 
Thanks man.
I think I will keep using my N3ds.


----------



## sneef (Feb 11, 2015)

ody81 said:


> Forget that, it's the constant circle jerking that makes this thread hard to read.
> 
> Looking for any tidbits of actually information requires scrolling through:
> 
> ...


 
jeeez... what the f*ck, man?  did you forget to take your nap today, and that's why you're all grouchy?  seriously.. it's not circle jerking.. it's a bunch of people, all interested in the same thing, hanging out on a thread about that same thing, and chatting about all sorts of nonsense while waiting, together... .(in a circle, giving each other handj0bs) <-- sorry i just couldn't help myself.. roflmao..

this isn't some kind of serious academic forum... this is the hype train, man.. get on board, or don't!


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

sneef said:


> jeeez... what the f*ck, man? did you forget to take your nap today, and that's why you're all grouchy? seriously.. it's not circle jerking.. it's a bunch of people, all interested in the same thing, hanging out on a thread about that same thing, and chatting about all sorts of nonsense while waiting, together... .(in a circle, giving each other handj0bs) <-- sorry i just couldn't help myself.. roflmao..
> 
> this isn't some kind of serious academic forum... this is the hype train, man.. get on board, or don't!


 

The whining for GW release continues.....thats all it is.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 11, 2015)

ody81 said:


> Edit: And yeah, coming from a happy GW user (myself) they DID assure a bunch of people for different reasons over xmas and new year that the update would be done by a certain given date.


How is that possible when they never gave a specific date?  People can assume things all they want, but people just need to remember what assumptions do.  They make an ass out of u and me.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 11, 2015)

Xzi said:


> How is that possible when they never gave a specific date? People can assume things all they want, but people just need to remember what assumptions do. They make an ass out of u and me.


 

I can actually confirm that while they did not give an exact date, they did say to me via email a few times it will be a few days, or very soon.

Here is the most recent one which was a bit odd since it says a few days until they can confirm the release date.



> Give us a few days to check feedback on the new Ultra firmware and we will be
> able to confirm release date for New 3DS. It won't be long.


 
That was on January 15th.

They also said


> We have a solution for 8.1


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

Kracken said:


> I can actually confirm that while they did not give an exact date, they did say to me via email. "It won't be long now." "A few more days." "Very soon." They also said very plainly "We have a solution for 8.1."


 

I can definitely see GW having second thoughts about support 3ds scene after this b.s.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 11, 2015)

Kracken said:


> I can actually confirm that while they did not give an exact date, they did say to me via email. "It won't be long now." "A few more days." "Very soon." They also said very plainly "We have a solution for 8.1."


Those are the same copy and paste answers they've given for people bothering them about progress on any update.  If you thought they meant anything other than, "it's done when it's done," you were being naive.

We don't very well know which firmware N3DS support will work with until it's released, now do we?


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 11, 2015)

*In "SOON" we trust*


----------



## ody81 (Feb 11, 2015)

Xzi said:


> How is that possible when they never gave a specific date? People can assume things all they want, but people just need to remember what assumptions do. They make an ass out of u and me.


 

not publicly but in a bunch of those emails going around.

blah blah blah, kids birthday, bl;ah b;ah blah uni starting soon.

And the replies were, yes it'll for sure be done by then.

Not a specific date, but they did give those folks a sure timeframe.


----------



## ody81 (Feb 11, 2015)

sneef said:


> jeeez... what the f*ck, man? did you forget to take your nap today, and that's why you're all grouchy? seriously.. it's not circle jerking.. it's a bunch of people, all interested in the same thing, hanging out on a thread about that same thing, and chatting about all sorts of nonsense while waiting, together... .(in a circle, giving each other handj0bs) <-- sorry i just couldn't help myself.. roflmao..
> 
> this isn't some kind of serious academic forum... this is the hype train, man.. get on board, or don't!


 

You kinda proved my point.
Chatting about all sorts of things is an EOF thing yeah?

And I'm not grumpy till I hit this thread looking for info.
Why not keep this as a source of news or info and go continue your "train" somewhere more appropriate.
It's a confusing, bloated thread and in it's current state it's completely useless as a source of anything.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 11, 2015)

ody81 said:


> You kinda proved my point.
> Chatting about all sorts of things is an EOF thing yeah?
> 
> And I'm not grumpy till* I hit this thread looking for info.*
> ...


 
set up an RSS feed to your phone, or a page notifier on your browser. No need to read the bs in this thread unless you're in the mood lol. Not really much we can do, but wait for the update, eh?


----------



## 1lbert (Feb 11, 2015)

I receive my n3ds xl zelda and it's on 9.0


----------



## Malala (Feb 11, 2015)

ody81 said:


> You kinda proved my point.
> Chatting about all sorts of things is an EOF thing yeah?
> 
> And I'm not grumpy till I hit this thread looking for info.
> ...


Since nobody, even gateway, is reliable to get a release date, people might as well use this thread as hype train.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 11, 2015)

Saturday is the date i gave to GW to release or give a specific date,  i can trade this GW for a Sky3ds to the reseller  for the same price, so one less sell for them.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 11, 2015)

1lbert said:


> I receive my n3ds xl zelda and it's on 9.0


 

Good news, and yeh, I do feel that although Gateway didn't reveal a release date they were certainly hinting at something soon
They sure know how to piss off a fanbase, no matter though guys, let's see what happens this week


----------



## ucta (Feb 11, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Good news, and yeh, I do feel that although Gateway didn't reveal a release date they were certainly hinting at something soon
> They sure know how to piss off a fanbase, no matter though guys, let's see what happens this week


 
sadly but nothing will happen this week, and most probably next week either. Cose that kind of quietness pointing out they got a serious probs with n3ds


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 11, 2015)

ucta said:


> sadly but nothing will happen this week, and most probably next week either. Cose that kind of quietness pointing out they got a serious probs with n3ds


 

Possibly, they need to release the Mii exploit beta 
I could care less if it screws with Miis on the 3DS i wanna run backups lol


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 11, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Saturday is the date i gave to GW to release or give a specific date, i can trade this GW for a Sky3ds to the reseller for the same price, so one less sell for them.


 
Yeah, I think at that time most of people will go for a Sky3ds.

Edit: Their strategy of N3ds really sucks, and I'm sure their will pay the price for what they did.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 11, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> Yeah, I think at that time most of people will go for a Sky3ds.


 

Only thing is if I ever decide to go for Sky3ds in a few months down the line i'd have to be on the latest system firmware right? 
That would mean that if Gateway release something like at the end of the year you're fucked if you already used Sky3ds on like the latest games from Mid to late 2015 which would definetly require atleast firmware 9.3+


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 11, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Only thing is if I ever decide to go for Sky3ds in a few months down the line i'd have to be on the latest system firmware right?
> That would mean that if Gateway release something like at the end of the year you're fucked if you already used Sky3ds on like the latest games from Mid to late 2015 which would definetly require atleast firmware 9.3+


 
LOL
If I go for a Sky3ds ,that means GW is a BIG liar.
If they release something at the end of the year, I don't give a shit on how many functions GW has, cause they already piss me off.


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 11, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Only thing is if I ever decide to go for Sky3ds in a few months down the line i'd have to be on the latest system firmware right?
> That would mean that if Gateway release something like at the end of the year you're fucked if you already used Sky3ds on like the latest games from Mid to late 2015 which would definetly require atleast firmware 9.3+


 

Few months later - Unwraps Sky3DS, loads up online 3DZ ROM, goes online, instaban. That's how it's playing out for Sky users as of late at least.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 11, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> Few months later - Unwraps Sky3DS, loads up online 3DZ ROM, goes online, instaban. That's how it's playing out for Sky users as of late at least.


 

But you can still use your own ROM File header right so you have just as much chance being banned online as Gateway, am i correct?


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't know if i should be excited for the release or being banned by Nintendo.


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 11, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> But you can still use your own ROM File header right so you have just as much chance being banned online as Gateway, am i correct?


 

I thought with Sky you were forced to use their header since they only have support for specific games on their cards. Not sure since I don't have a Sky but that's what I thought I read.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 11, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> I thought with Sky you were forced to use their header since they only have support for specific games on their cards. Not sure since I don't have a Sky but that's what I thought I read.


 

If that's the case then damn that sucks, regardless I won't have to worry cus I know i'm getting a Gateway


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Only thing is if I ever decide to go for Sky3ds in a few months down the line i'd have to be on the latest system firmware right?
> That would mean that if Gateway release something like at the end of the year you're fucked if you already used Sky3ds on like the latest games from Mid to late 2015 which would definetly require atleast firmware 9.3+


 

You don't always have to be on the latest firmware, I'm still running emunand 9.4.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 11, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> You don't always have to be on the latest firmware, I'm still running emunand 9.4.


 

Yeh, but in the future im sure you'll have to use 9.4 right for games that require that version or can you just get the game updates while being on a lower emunand?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 11, 2015)

what did i miss besides the "sonyusa is a sham!!!" posts?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Yeh, but in the future im sure you'll have to use 9.4 right for games that require that version or can you just get the game updates while being on a lower emunand?


 

Until then, I'm playing MM just fine on 9.4.



Maximilious said:


> I thought with Sky you were forced to use their header since they only have support for specific games on their cards. Not sure since I don't have a Sky but that's what I thought I read.


 
Create your own template.



Miles54321 said:


> If that's the case then damn that sucks, regardless I won't have to worry cus I know i'm getting a Gateway


 
sky3ds has been given a fighting chance, you're able to create your custom template, and pull your own private headers as well.


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 11, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Create your own template.
> 
> sky3ds has been given a fighting chance, you're able to create your custom template, and pull your own private headers as well.


 
Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 11, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> But you can still use your own ROM File header right so you have just as much chance being banned online as Gateway, am i correct?


Then Sky looses its simplicity. I predict a price drop on their side if Nintendo keeps this going


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Then Sky looses its simplicity. I predict a price drop on their side if Nintendo keeps this going


 

Everybody has to work hard. I never believed anything could be had so simply.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 11, 2015)

I would post something here about how I'm enjoying my Gateway on my 3DS XL, but that would be rude.


----------



## r5xscn (Feb 11, 2015)

Any prediction about the update? I get back to this thread as I cannot log in to my game (RoboCraft). You guys should try that game, maybe you can forget Gateway and make it sooner. Very addictive and free (warning).


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

r5xscn said:


> Any prediction about the update? I get back to this thread as I cannot log in to my game (RoboCraft). You guys should try that game, maybe you can forget Gateway and make it sooner. Very addictive and free (warning).


 

Why would we need to continue predicting?  Hasn't that been done enough?


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 11, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Only thing is if I ever decide to go for Sky3ds in a few months down the line i'd have to be on the latest system firmware right?
> That would mean that if Gateway release something like at the end of the year you're fucked if you already used Sky3ds on like the latest games from Mid to late 2015 which would definetly require atleast firmware 9.3+


Well if you have a NAND dump there is always the hardware mod to go back to an exploitable firmware.  I think it is like $40-$60 to have done.  Not sure if possible on the N3DS.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Well if you have a NAND dump there is always the hardware mod to go back to an exploitable firmware. I think it is like $40-$60 to have done. Not sure if possible on the N3DS.


 

Is there a hardmod confirmed for the N3DS? That has not been confirmed.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 11, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Well if you have a NAND dump there is always the hardware mod to go back to an exploitable firmware. I think it is like $40-$60 to have done. Not sure if possible on the N3DS.


gamesquest1 does these


tony_2018 said:


> Is there a hardmod confirmed for the N3DS? That has not been confirmed.


there were some attempts, don't know the outcome
but we do know the N3DS NAND is 4GB


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> gamesquest1 does these
> 
> there were some attempts, don't know the outcome
> but we do know the N3DS NAND is 4GB


 

And thats the issue, those who are concerned for there n3ds cannot have the option of downgrading yet via hardmod.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 11, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> And thats the issue, those who are concerned for there n3ds cannot have the option of downgrading yet via hardmod.


That is true we don't know yet.  We also can't be sure what the market prices for used consoles will be, but as it stands currently with the 3DS selling your console and purchasing a used one on a lower firmware is not far off from the cost of a hardware mod when you consider shipping charges.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 11, 2015)

r5xscn said:


> Any prediction about the update? I get back to this thread as I cannot log in to my game (RoboCraft). You guys should try that game, maybe you can forget Gateway and make it sooner. Very addictive and free (warning).


 

*Looks at first 200+ pages*...yeah "soon"


----------



## DevilHands (Feb 11, 2015)

You know... I've been thinking if SonyUSA is good at teasing and playing with tons of random guys on the net. She must be really good at this in real life. I bet she has suitors lined up. I guess that's why Gateway hired her because they know she's good at it.

Some comparison that just struck me.

Gateway is like that gorgeous girl all guys want.. consistently teasing and playing with them until they expected too much from her. When the guy gets dumped or failed their expectation there's that special someone just around the corner as a rebound that will welcome them with open arms... and yep that's Sky3DS for ya.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> That is true we don't know yet. We also can't be sure what the market prices for used consoles will be, but as it stands currently with the 3DS selling your console and purchasing a used one on a lower firmware is not far off from the cost of a hardware mod when you consider shipping charges.


 

It all depends on there funds, I was seeing in the past where members complained about the cost of getting the n3ds and backup card has, I guess, emptied there wallets it would seem that this could only be part of the options they can choose.


----------



## zwang1208 (Feb 11, 2015)

GW website is offline


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 11, 2015)

zwang1208 said:


> GW website is offline


nope


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 11, 2015)

zwang1208 said:


> GW website is offline


 
Working fine for me, nothing new to report on the site.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 11, 2015)

zwang1208 said:


> GW website is offline


 
 Gateway 3ds website is still online for me



DevilHands said:


> You know... I've been thinking if SonyUSA is good at teasing and playing with tons of random guys on the net. She must be really good at this in real life. I bet she has suitors lined up. I guess that's why Gateway hired her because they know she's good at it.
> 
> Some comparison that just struck me.
> 
> Gateway is like that gorgeous girl all guys want.. consistently teasing and playing with them until they expected too much from her. When the guy gets dumped or failed their expectation there's that special someone just around the corner as a rebound that will welcome them with open arms... and yep that's Sky3DS for ya.


 

I mentioned this earlier too except, all we need now is a less attractive mascot for Sky3ds and there you go


----------



## zwang1208 (Feb 11, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Gateway 3ds website is still online for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW，it's offline for 30 sec...


----------



## Romsstar (Feb 11, 2015)

Apart from the N3DS stuff going on there's something else I'd like to know:

"– and a surprise feature that will be announced in the next update!"
which was written at 3.0, we are at 3.0.4 now, has anyone found that feature yet ?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 11, 2015)

Romsstar said:


> Apart from the N3DS stuff going on there's something else I'd like to know:
> 
> "– and a surprise feature that will be announced in the next update!"
> which was written at 3.0, we are at 3.0.4 now, has anyone found that feature yet ?


i think people assumed that it was the function to write a NAND file to sysNAND chip when the guide was released...
I still think it's TWL support


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 11, 2015)

zwang1208 said:


> WOW，it's offline for 30 sec...


 

Ah ok


Also, news just in, most of yo have probably heard this already but this is quoted from WiiUHax:

_"Its currently unknown exactly how Nintendo is detecting end users of these flashcarts, but some people are suspecting its only affecting people who are choosing to use Public Headers (which act almost like a CD-Key on a PC game) which are supposed to be unique to each individual copy of a game and that Nintendo is banning people who are caught using the same “key” or header at the same time. Or perhaps that they’re using one that Nintendo is aware is out there for anyone to grab._
_Of course this method of detection is solely based on speculation so take it with a grain of salt, until someone well known in the 3DS scene has a chance to fully analyze what’s going on here. My advice to users of these and any other flashcarts for the 3DS, *don’t play any backups online. Use your flashcart for offline gaming only and it might be a good idea to turn off wifi capabilities on your 3DS when doing so *if you’re super paranoid )."_





Ok, this is interesting, i'm sure using your own public headers from cartridges you bought yourself is still safe right?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 11, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> Yeah, I think at that time most of people will go for a Sky3ds.
> 
> Edit: Their strategy of N3ds really sucks, and I'm sure their will pay the price for what they did.


I think It has been time to buy a QQ3DS card since Feb started. But I guess we just know how to look forward to the next day and give GW a second chance.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 11, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Ah ok
> 
> 
> Ok, this is interesting, i'm sure using your own public headers from cartridges you bought yourself is still safe right?



If it is your own private dump from a cart you bought new and have not shared it is a private header not public.  Probably safer but we still are not 100% sure how Nintendo is going about this.  Bottom line:  online with a flash card is not "safe". 
Don't do the crime if you can't do the time.  



MrJason005 said:


> i think people assumed that it was the function to write a NAND file to sysNAND chip when the guide was released...
> I still think it's TWL support


Most people have no idea what you are talking about when you call it TWL support.  It is just not commonly referred to as that by the masses.  If that is your intent, never mind.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 11, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Ok, this is interesting, i'm sure using your own public headers from cartridges you bought yourself is still safe right?


 
Please see: https://gbatemp.net/threads/error-code-002-0102-have-i-been-banned.380654/

But allow me to sum it up for you, no one knows and those who claim they do are just misrepresenting their *assumptions*.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 11, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> gamesquest1 does these
> 
> there were some attempts, don't know the outcome
> but we do know the N3DS NAND is 4GB





> The Nintendo 3DS has a 1GB NAND Flash chip. Due to the NCSD header, the actual used size of the Old3DS NAND is 0x3AF00000-bytes(943MiB). On New3DS, the actual NAND size and the total size used by the partitions, is 0x4D800000-bytes(1240MiB).



Source: 3DBrew.org
I don't know who started the 4 gb nand rumor, but it is not true.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

Amiibo fans. I bring the latest deals for only 9.99. 7.99 w/ Games Club Unlocker.

Donkey Kong - http://www.bestbuy.com/site/amiib...77XC6hPhOG

Peach - http://www.bestbuy.com/site/amiib...77XC6hPhOG

Yoshi - http://www.bestbuy.com/site/amiib...77XC6hPhOG


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Source: 3DBrew.org
> I don't know who started the 4 gb nand rumor, but it is not true.


hmm, i swear i read it somewhere


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Ah ok
> 
> 
> Also, news just in, most of yo have probably heard this already but this is quoted from WiiUHax:
> ...


 

I think you mean "using your own private headers from cartridges you bought yourself"


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Source: 3DBrew.org
> I don't know who started the 4 gb nand rumor, but it is not true.


On top of that what fracking difference does it make how big the Nand is?  If you are doing this kind of stuff you are going to have problems if you only have a 4GB card.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 11, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> On top of that what fracking difference does it make how big the Nand is? If you are doing this kind of stuff you are going to have problems if you only have a 4GB card.


actually, if the NAND was of that size, you wouldn't need an SD card to have emuNAND
granted you'd need to load the launcher.dat from somewhere...


----------



## marksteele (Feb 11, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Ah ok
> 
> 
> Also, news just in, most of yo have probably heard this already but this is quoted from WiiUHax:
> ...


 


Oh shit, the "am I banned thread" is leaking into other forum posts.

As a side-note: Black text, don't use it. We have a dark skin on this forum that people use.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 11, 2015)

With regards to all that online header/banning fiasco, I'll say it again: _.__cia master race_.  Learn the format. Love the format. Leave the worries.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 11, 2015)

2skies said:


> With regards to all that online header/banning fiasco, I'll say it again: _.__cia master race_.  Learn the format. Love the format. Leave the worries.


it's easier to detect a .cia and ban the console using it than you might think


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

2skies said:


> With regards to all that online header/banning fiasco, I'll say it again: _.__cia master race_.  Learn the format. Love the format. Leave the worries.


 

I thought you would've known by now....its easy to detect.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 11, 2015)

And how many .cia users have reported bannings so far? Zero.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 11, 2015)

Eh. Why not keep this is the banning thread?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

2skies said:


> And how many .cia users have reported bannings so far? Zero.


 

It doesn't have to be now. But it is easy to detect and confirm.  Must we go this route again, the same route sky3ds users kept bringing up?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 11, 2015)

And now, with many a near,
Gateway will face.....the final curtain..
Sky3ds....one on one,
will win the match, of that im certain

Yes, there were times
Gateway had fun
Before Sky3ds became
THE GREAT ONE!

But all that is deep is in the past
and now Gateway and kiss Sky3ds' ASS!!!


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 11, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> it's easier to detect a .cia and ban the console using it than you might think



Can you reply with more detail? Cause of what I've read so far, that makes no sense.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 11, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> And now, with many a near,
> Gateway will face.....the final curtain..
> Sky3ds....one on one,
> will win the match, of that im certain
> ...


 
I think youre lost 



Spoiler


----------



## 2skies (Feb 11, 2015)

Sure, everything "can be detected." But just because it can, doesn't mean it is currently being, that it will be, or even that it won't be. Speculation, while rampant in this thread, needs to take a back seat to objective evidence.

The facts are: all users reporting a ban also reported using .3ds/.3dz files - doesn't matter if it's Sky or GW. There have been zero bans reported from .cia users. That's simply the present reality of the situation. To me, this real evidence weighs more on my opinion than some boogeyman who _could be_ sniffing out what format I use. If the facts change, my opinion will change.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 11, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I think youre lost
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Im just havin some fun


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 11, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Im just havin some fun


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

2skies said:


> Sure, everything "can be detected." But just because it can, doesn't mean it is currently being, that it will be, or even that it won't be. Speculation, while rampant in this thread, needs to take a back seat to objective evidence.
> 
> The facts are: all users reporting a ban also reported using .3ds/.3dz files - doesn't matter if it's Sky or GW. There have been zero bans reported from .cia users. That's simply the present reality of the situation. To me, this real evidence weighs more on my opinion than some boogeyman who _could be_ sniffing out what format I use. If the facts change, my opinion will change.


 

Its pointing out the obvious. If the cia's installed are not showing up in your shopping cart, or history if it has one, then that is one definite way. Seeing as how you keep boosting about just continue installing the cia's. There are guides to convert them back to regular saves for rom usage and sell your console to purchase another if it gets banned.  But if they started to ban because of cia's who knows, people who had legitimate purchases might not be able to get them anymore.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 11, 2015)

Sky3ds can't even play mm3d. Or did they fix that yet?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Sky3ds can't even play mm3d. Or did they fix that yet?


 

A new template was released, have you tried it?


----------



## Goku17 (Feb 11, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Sky3ds can't even play mm3d. Or did they fix that yet?


Wrong Thread mate, but there is a new template out - MM3D is fixed.

Edit:
Daaaaamnnnnn ... too slow


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 11, 2015)

Goku17 said:


> Wrong Thread mate, but there is a new template out - MM3D is fixed.
> 
> Edit:
> Daaaaamnnnnn ... too slow


 
sry i only brought it up cuz someone was saying sky3ds is better than gateway and aas i realize they both have their flaws not being able to play mm3d was like WOAHHHHH although again to be fair gateway cant play mm3d on the new3ds yet either...


----------



## memomo (Feb 11, 2015)

yes they did it  Poor Gateway waiter 
Finally it's time to try my little C stick 



Spoiler


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> sry i only brought it up cuz someone was saying sky3ds is better than gateway and aas i realize they both have their flaws not being able to play mm3d was like WOAHHHHH although again to be fair gateway cant play mm3d on the new3ds yet either...


 

Where did that come from?


----------



## Apache Thunder (Feb 11, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> sry i only brought it up cuz someone was saying sky3ds is better than gateway and aas i realize they both have their flaws not being able to play mm3d was like WOAHHHHH although again to be fair gateway cant play mm3d on the new3ds yet either...


 
Err what? I've played MM3D (CONVERTED TO CIA MIND YOU!) just fine on my 3DS. I had a copy working on mine about 6 or so hours after the first 3DS dump of it hit the scene. There have been freezing issues with some user's attempts at changing it's region so users outside of Europe can play it. But we eventually prevailed. 

I have this sucker installed to my Home Menu. I don't know about you, but your info is a bit outdated. 

EDIT: Just noticed the "new3DS" part. lol. Nintendo's terrible marketing in effect. Can't even tell when people are referring to their "new" product. Stupid mothe****kers.


----------



## omegart (Feb 11, 2015)

Any news? I'm starting considering sell gw and buy a sky, i'm so fucking bored to play waiting game!


----------



## Goku17 (Feb 11, 2015)

omegart said:


> Any news?


Nope ... Watchin' the Game ... Havin' a Bud ...


----------



## Xzi (Feb 11, 2015)

omegart said:


> Any news? I'm starting considering sell gw and buy a sky, i'm so fucking bored to play waiting game!


Best guess is still the 13th.  Wait a couple more days then consider selling if we have nothing new, I'd say.


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 11, 2015)

Is there any evidence that points to a Feb 13th release? Or is it just wishful thinking?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

Apache Thunder said:


> Err what? I've played MM3D (CONVERTED TO CIA MIND YOU!) just fine on my 3DS. I had a copy working on mine about 6 or so hours after the first 3DS dump of it hit the scene. There have been freezing issues with some user's attempts at changing it's region so users outside of Europe can play it. But we eventually prevailed.
> 
> I have this sucker installed to my Home Menu. I don't know about you, but your info is a bit outdated.
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed the "new3DS" part. lol. Nintendo's terrible marketing in effect. Can't even tell when people are referring to their "new" product. Stupid mothe****kers.


 

Same, I have both the rom and cia tested. No freezes.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 11, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> Is there any evidence that points to a Feb 13th release? Or is it just wishful thinking?


 

Absolutely just wishful thinking.


----------



## omegart (Feb 11, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Best guess is still the 13th. Wait a couple more days then consider selling if we have nothing new, I'd say.


 
I think that best guess is chinese new year, it will be on 19 I think. However the fact that we can't have latest emunand bother me a lot. (I hope that they managed how to let it work, malthieu posted something about key on his twitter time ago)


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> Absolutely just wishful thinking.


 

Same, wishful thinking.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 11, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> Is there any evidence that points to a Feb 13th release? Or is it just wishful thinking?


It just makes sense as a potential date of importance. US N3DS release, MM3D (official) release, MH4U release.


----------



## satel (Feb 11, 2015)

today i received both copies of zelda mm3d & i just received tracking info for my black n3ds it should be here tomorrow.  i will let you people know the firmware version is.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 11, 2015)

Xzi said:


> It just makes sense as a potential date of importance. US N3DS release, MM3D (official) release, MH4U release.


Bonus points for showing MM working on GW N3DS.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 11, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Bonus points for showing MM working on GW N3DS.


 

I guess but how do we know that picture was legit?


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 11, 2015)

satel said:


> today i received both copies of zelda mm3d & i just received tracking info for my black n3ds it should be here tomorrow.  i will let you people know the firmware version is.


Thanks


----------



## Xzi (Feb 11, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> I guess but how do we know that picture was legit?


*If* you believe SonyUSA does have access to the GW beta release, then there's no reason to doubt it.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 11, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> I guess but how do we know that picture was legit?


I mean if when they release support and a video or something they could show it or something.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 11, 2015)

Xzi said:


> *If* you believe SonyUSA does have access to the GW beta release, then there's no reason to doubt it.


 

I guess so seeing as Sony showed something similar and I know she is in with Gateway

Hmm...I really want support for N3ds soon lol


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 11, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> I guess but how do we know that picture was legit?


How Can SonyUSA Be Real If Our Eyes Aren't Real?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 11, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> hmm, i swear i read it somewhere


Yep, I did too, but after fact checking, I guess it just wasn't true lol. 


thorasgar said:


> On top of that what fracking difference does it make how big the Nand is?  If you are doing this kind of stuff you are going to have problems if you only have a 4GB card.


Maybe makes emuNAND more of a task for gw to prepare? Granted I don't know what kind of loop holes they already go through to make it the haven that it is.
Just giving potential reasons lol.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> How Can SonyUSA Be Real If Our Eyes Aren't Real?


 

Because Trees are blue


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 11, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> You know... I've been thinking if SonyUSA is good at teasing and playing with tons of random guys on the net. She must be really good at this in real life. I bet she has suitors lined up. I guess that's why Gateway hired her because they know she's good at it.
> 
> Some comparison that just struck me.
> 
> Gateway is like that gorgeous girl all guys want.. consistently teasing and playing with them until they expected too much from her. When the guy gets dumped or failed their expectation there's that special someone just around the corner as a rebound that will welcome them with open arms... and yep that's Sky3DS for ya.


 
Neh I'm a social shut-in like all you guys  I have no flirting skills


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 11, 2015)

Ah, SonyUSA, any news about the N3DS support, today? 
Those guys are getting really mad.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 11, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Neh I'm a social shut-in like all you guys  I have no flirting skills


 

Sony Usa Senpai 

Also in other news getting data from 3DS to N3DS the standard nintnedo method (which requires updating is hell)


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 11, 2015)

Another day in the wait train


----------



## gamefighterx (Feb 11, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> You know... I've been thinking if SonyUSA is good at teasing and playing with tons of random guys on the net. She must be really good at this in real life. I bet she has suitors lined up. I guess that's why Gateway hired her because they know she's good at it.
> 
> Some comparison that just struck me.
> 
> Gateway is like that gorgeous girl all guys want.. consistently teasing and playing with them until they expected too much from her. When the guy gets dumped or failed their expectation there's that special someone just around the corner as a rebound that will welcome them with open arms... and yep that's Sky3DS for ya.


 

i dont know man, she cant even paint her nails right:


----------



## lukas_2511 (Feb 11, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Another day in the wait train


----------



## pedrobarca (Feb 11, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Neh I'm a social shut-in like all you guys  I have no flirting skills


May I ask how you came into contact with gateway. Are you the girlfriend of one of the devs? Or don't you even know them in RL? Or are you even a member of the dev team? THere must be a reason why they chose you as a beta tester and I'm still confused about who you are.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 11, 2015)

so r any of u seriously going to get a sky3ds/qq3ds if GW doesn't release this update? even with all the bans happening?


----------



## Rizzorules (Feb 11, 2015)

Sonyusa do you any information about Gateway team having a USA new 3ds right now?


----------



## Xzi (Feb 11, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> so r any of u seriously going to get a sky3ds/qq3ds if GW doesn't release this update? even with all the bans happening?


Well you can still edit your headers to be private on the Sky3DS. Used to be more difficult, but now there's this: http://gbatemp.net/threads/release-no-ban-no-sky.381204/#post-5334442

I'm sure a number of people will consider alternatives to Gateway for their N3DS if they don't hear anything within the next few days. There are probably just as many people who are in no hurry to buy an N3DS like myself, however.


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 11, 2015)

SonyUSA do you get informations on me?
omg. xD


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 11, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> so r any of u seriously going to get a sky3ds/qq3ds if GW doesn't release this update? even with all the bans happening?


 
Why not, 3DS games are not good just because some of them has online multiplayer


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 11, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> so r any of u seriously going to get a sky3ds/qq3ds if GW doesn't release this update? even with all the bans happening?


 

Considering new 3ds support isn't happening with the gatewait.  People are wise to consider the sky card.

And anyone thinking they are safe using .cias or a private header could be in for a nice ban soon.  No one is safe.


----------



## Malala (Feb 11, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> so r any of u seriously going to get a sky3ds/qq3ds if GW doesn't release this update? even with all the bans happening?


No games I want have any special features with internet anyway.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 11, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> And anyone thinking they are safe using .cias or a private header could be in for a nice ban soon. No one is safe.


[Citation needed]


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 11, 2015)

gamefighterx said:


> i dont know man, she cant even paint her nails right:


 



when did Sony USA take that pic? For a minute I got it mixed up with the video underneath


----------



## Energygamer3ds (Feb 11, 2015)

and on that note I already ordered sky3ds yesterday I have been waiting for months and my beautiful lil baby New 3DS Jap White was gettin a lil scared that I wouldn't play it so I took the leap. Gateway is great and they have an amazing product but with no contact with people besides copy and paste emails I view that as a little disrespectful. I understand not giving a time frame and I even understand waiting for the new3ds to come to North America and Europe respectively.  The fact that we hear nothing about progress or about basically anything in general and we keep getting responses like "soon" "just around the corner" "won't be long now" "my dog ate my homework" They need to at least let the good people know that bought their product what is going on for new 3ds support. I don't need a time frame what I would like is some kind of progress update!


----------



## Axido (Feb 11, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Considering new 3ds support isn't happening with the gatewait. People are wise to consider the sky card.
> 
> And anyone thinking they are safe using .cias or a private header could be in for a nice ban soon. No one is safe.


 
Yep. Basically, no one is 100% save, neither GW users nor Sky3DS/QQ3DS users. But for the latter it takes more effort to stay away from public headers. Maybe using private headers is not dangerous at all. It's very likely that Ninty only bans specific headers in specific games that can be found on the internet just by googling or checking scene sites. No improved checks of multiple persons using a header at the same time, just checking for headers used that are known to be public ones.
I don't think using your own headers would be risky at all, as Nintendo would run the risk of blocking legit users who never even heard of flashcarts, just because one coincidentally has the exact same header in his or her legit SSB that someone injected into his SSB rom from Pokémon or whatever.


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Imagine a world where Sony has the guide completely done, and Gateway are just sitting on their update....

Oh wait, that's the world we live in.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 11, 2015)

Im more excited about the N3DS release than the GW release. Friday the 13th here we come!


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 11, 2015)

I heard in the past gateway said support was coming for 7.1 firmware right?  Then months later it never happened?

Did they ever tell people.. Sorry support isn't happening?  Or did they just do this... and not respond to anything.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 11, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Im more excited about the N3DS release than the GW release. Friday the 13th here we come!


August 14th here we come!


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 11, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I heard in the past gateway said support was coming for 7.1 firmware right?  Then months later it never happened?
> 
> Did they ever tell people.. Sorry support isn't happening?  Or did they just do this... and not respond to anything.


 
Well technically it _did_ get released, if they did say that or not. But for now, [citation needed].

The thing is though, the hard part of the exploit is done. I'm personally betting on release day or Monday after release day. Either way my Cubic Ninja is on it's way so I can at least develop some homebrew while I wait.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 11, 2015)

Ya it got released 1.5 years later.

And from what I heard the exploit they had "working" on the new 3ds had issues to the point they dropped it.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 11, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Well technically it _did_ get released, if they did say that or not. But for now, [citation needed].
> 
> The thing is though, the hard part of the exploit is done. I'm personally betting on release day or Monday after release day. Either way my Cubic Ninja is on it's way so I can at least develop some homebrew while I wait.


 

If its to be believed theyre only waiting for the US release. It may be sooner than the 13th but my bet is later.


----------



## Soon (Feb 11, 2015)

Romsstar said:


> Apart from the N3DS stuff going on there's something else I'd like to know:
> 
> "– and a surprise feature that will be announced in the next update!"
> which was written at 3.0, we are at 3.0.4 now, has anyone found that feature yet ?


could be next major update (3.1), i hope its n3ds support


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> Imagine a world where Sony has the guide completely done, and Gateway are just sitting on their update....
> 
> Oh wait, that's the world we live in.


 

Oh you don't say..


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I heard in the past gateway said support was coming for 7.1 firmware right? Then months later it never happened?
> 
> Did they ever tell people.. Sorry support isn't happening? Or did they just do this... and not respond to anything.


 

It is supported, what are you talking about.


----------



## Soon (Feb 11, 2015)

hello world!


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 11, 2015)

Soon said:


> hello world!


 
Oh no, you didn't


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 11, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> If its to be believed theyre only waiting for the US release. It may be sooner than the 13th but my bet is later.


 
At this point it would be easier to just wait rather than release a two-stage update, _unless_ they already have a US N3DS and can release support prior to the launch date. I'm counting on after though, but we'll see.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 11, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> Imagine a world where Sony has the guide completely done, and Gateway are just sitting on their update....
> 
> Oh wait, that's the world we live in.


 
They are saving it for the 13th, so just a bit over a day from now. We have the US N3DS release, MM, MH4U, The Escapist on Xbox One, and of course the GW update 

(Please dont take me seriously, im just speculating lol)


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 11, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> They are saving it for the 13th, so just a bit over a day from now. We have the US N3DS release, MM, MH4U, The Escapist on Xbox One, and of course the GW update
> 
> (Please dont take me seriously, im just speculating lol)


 
And tomorrow we get the Twitch Plays Pokemon Red Rerun!


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 11, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> They are saving it for the 13th, so just a bit over a day from now. We have the US N3DS release, MM, MH4U, The Escapist on Xbox One, and of course the GW update
> 
> (Please dont take me seriously, im just speculating lol)


 

any post saying GW will release n3ds support is a joke post


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 11, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> any post saying GW will release n3ds support is a joke post


 

You should change your profile picture to a GW cart when they do


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 11, 2015)

The timing couldn't be worse for me.  This is a 4 day weekend and the boys and I have a 7 hour road trip to visit Mom at her new job.  We need to leave about 10am Friday and that's when GameStop opens.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> The timing couldn't be worse for me. This is a 4 day weekend and the boys and I have a 7 hour road trip to visit Mom at her new job. We need to leave about 10am Friday and that's when GameStop opens.


 

HELL YEA!!!


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 11, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> You should change your profile picture to a GW cart when they do


 
by the time that happens, gbatemp will be gone (along with our entire solar system)


----------



## 2skies (Feb 11, 2015)

I think if GW doesn't release in a timely manner when/after the new consoles drop, Sony should offer her beta version [that she totally didn't get from Gateway] to our community. Just sayin'.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 11, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> by the time that happens, gbatemp will be gone (along with our entire solar system)


 
Still gonna bring it up in the chance that they do release before then, so watch it


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 11, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> At this point it would be easier to just wait rather than release a two-stage update, _unless_ they already have a US N3DS and can release support prior to the launch date. I'm counting on after though, but we'll see.


 
I agree. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 11, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Still gonna bring it up in the chance that they do release before then, so watch it


 
Hehe i'm confident GW will not release n3ds support any time soon, certainly not this weekend. It's because GW recently asked for the web browser crash video, and they need way more time to work on it (assuming they can get browser exploit working at all)


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

2skies said:


> I think if GW doesn't release in a timely manner when/after the new consoles drop, Sony should offer her beta version [that she totally didn't get from Gateway] to our community. Just sayin'.


 

ROFLMAO............oh man........


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 11, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Hehe i'm confident GW will not release n3ds support any time soon, certainly not this weekend. It's because GW recently asked for the web browser crash video, and they need way more time to work on it (assuming they can get browser exploit working at all)


 

GW most likely has all the code finished in the launcher.dat for the N3DS from when they were using the Mii exploit, only thing missing is the exploit to start launcher.dat. They could be closer then you think. They probably requested a few people outside of there team to test the exploit (see if the browser crashes) on different firmware versions. This would mean that they are actually very close. I dont see them requesting people to test stuff if they know it doesn't work.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 11, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> GW most likely has all the code finished in the launcher.dat for the N3DS from when they were using the Mii exploit, *only thing missing is the exploit to start launcher.dat*. They could be closer then you think. They probably requested a few people outside of there team to test the exploit (see if the browser crashes) on different firmware versions. This would mean that they are actually very close. I dont see them requesting people to test stuff if they know it doesn't work.


 
It doesn't matter how much GW has accomplished or done... if a single piece is missing, then the whole exploit is not gonna work


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 11, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> It doesn't matter how much GW has accomplished or done... if a single piece is missing, then the whole exploit is not gonna work


 

Well if they have people testing it, it must mean that they have the pieces. All there is to it...


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 11, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Well if they have people testing it, it must mean that they have the pieces. All there is to it...


 
GW may have some of the work done but they don't have everything complete yet. GW will never release the Mii exploit method. And right now they're stuck finding another way to launch the exploit.  That's why they asked the guy for his browser crash instructions


----------



## kheldar (Feb 11, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> GW most likely has all the code finished in the launcher.dat for the N3DS from when they were using the Mii exploit, only thing missing is the exploit to start launcher.dat. They could be closer then you think. They probably requested a few people outside of there team to test the exploit (see if the browser crashes) on different firmware versions. This would mean that they are actually very close. I dont see them requesting people to test stuff if they know it doesn't work.


 


VeryCrushed said:


> Well if they have people testing it, it must mean that they have the pieces. All there is to it...


 
Someone has to point this out. All the things you said are baseless speculations. You know as much as the next person.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 11, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Hehe i'm confident GW will not release n3ds support any time soon, certainly not this weekend. It's because GW recently asked for the web browser crash video, and they need way more time to work on it (assuming they can get browser exploit working at all)


Your confidence is misplaced.  This could have no significance at all to the exploit they're using for N3DS support currently.  They likely gather data on every possibly helpful exploit.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 11, 2015)

also remember browser exploit will be incompatible for people on new 3ds firmware 8.0 because they can't use web browser unless they update right?


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 11, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Well if they have people testing it, it must mean that they have the pieces. All there is to it...


 
It just seems odd that they publicly announced they were testing it about a month ago and since then there has been absolutely no info on the release... i mean with the us n3ds about to drop youd think theyd be like "fuck yeah its coming out asap!!!"  and then show another video to create hype and sell a shit ton more cards. even if they dont have a working exploit thatd be the logical course of action. just like they did in november...


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 11, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> It just seems odd that they publicly announced they were testing it about a month ago and since then there has been absolutely no info on the release... i mean with the us n3ds about to drop youd think theyd be like "fuck yeah its coming out asap!!!" and then show another video to create hype and sell a shit ton more cards. even if they dont have a working exploit thatd be the logical course of action. just like they did in november...


 
Id imagine they are busy working with the new models trying to get it done as soon as possible for the US relelase. Which i much prefer over having more hype.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 11, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> also remember browser exploit will be incompatible for people on new 3ds firmware 8.0 because they can't use web browser unless they update right?


 
Yes so right now GW won't use mii exploit cuz it messes with Miis. They won't use internet browser either cuz jap 8.1 ppl don't have browser.  GW won't release anything unless it works for all people, and that's their problem right there.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 11, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Someone has to point this out. All the things you said are baseless speculations. You know as much as the next person.


 

Which i also stated in one of my earlier posts, i said it was speculation and no one should take it seriously.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 11, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Yes so right now GW won't use mii exploit cuz it messes with Miis. They won't use internet browser either cuz jap 8.1 ppl don't have browser. GW won't release anything unless it works for all people, and that's their problem right there.


 

Bingo

Gateway hype train coming to a complete stop


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 11, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Id imagine they are busy working with the new models trying to get it done as soon as possible for the US relelase. Which i much prefer over having more hype.


 
haha i agree last thing i want is them flaunting more stuff that we cant have just to make sales 

its just so hard to keep telling myself to not play mm3d on my old shitty 3ds because n3ds support is...waiiiit for ittttttt.....around the corner :/


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Yes so right now GW won't use mii exploit cuz it messes with Miis. They won't use internet browser either cuz jap 8.1 ppl don't have browser. GW won't release anything unless it works for all people, and that's their problem right there.


 
Right ON!!!


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 11, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Bingo
> 
> Gateway hype train coming to a complete stop


 

There never really was a N3DS hype train to begin with...


----------



## Xzi (Feb 11, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Bingo
> 
> Gateway hype train coming to a complete stop


Before you put too much stock into that, being right and being Thomas12345 are almost never the same thing.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 11, 2015)

I know what we could use right about now

More stupid fucking pictures of the new 3ds playing a game with the gateway card inserted !!!!!!


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 11, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I know what we could use right about now
> 
> More stupid fucking pictures of the new 3ds playing a game with the gateway card inserted !!!!!!


I would post some, but I don't get my N3DS for another day, 7 hours, and 15 mins.


----------



## lebad (Feb 11, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> haha i agree last thing i want is them flaunting more stuff that we cant have just to make sales
> 
> its just so hard to keep telling myself to not play mm3d on my old shitty 3ds because n3ds support is...waiiiit for ittttttt.....around the corner :/


 
I have a gateway an old 3ds and a new3ds 9.2 which is waiting the gateway support she (my new 3ds) is patient and I also give it some food "Zelda MM" which is working fine  when gateway support for new 3ds will come then I wiil be able to play my backup with my Gateway on my new 3ds. for now the retail game is enough ^___^ here for about 2 weeks the game is 33.50€ then it will go back to it's normal price near or less than 40€.

be patient there is no good reason to loose hopes, the update is coming


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 11, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Bingo
> 
> Gateway hype train coming to a complete stop


 

Good....


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 11, 2015)

can savdatafiler transfer an eshop (.cia) save to a legit cart?  and would region matter like could i transfer a eur cia save to a usa retail cart lol


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> can savdatafiler transfer an eshop (.cia) save to a legit cart? and would region matter like could i transfer a eur cia save to a usa retail cart lol


 

There's a guide, but I'm unsure how that will work across regions.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

Just got a text from GameStop that my 3ds will be available at 12:01 Friday and I can arrive at 10pm Thursday to finalize payment.  What's up with this?   Swipe my card and stand around for two hours?

GameStop:Your New 3DS XL Red avail 12:01AM Fri. Arrive 10pm Thu to finalize payment. Info# 888-490-7664. End txt msgs reply STOP


----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Just got a text from GameStop that my 3ds will be available at 12:01 Friday and I can arrive at 10pm Thursday to finalize payment. What's up with this? Swipe my card and stand around for two hours?


Being Gamestop, you're just lucky they don't also walk up and down the line of people throwing salt in your eyes for those two hours.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Just got a text from GameStop that my 3ds will be available at 12:01 Friday and I can arrive at 10pm Thursday to finalize payment.  What's up with this?   Swipe my card and stand around for two hours?
> 
> GameStop:Your New 3DS XL Red avail 12:01AM Fri. Arrive 10pm Thu to finalize payment. Info# 888-490-7664. End txt msgs reply STOP


Have yet to get a text, I'll still be grabbing mine ASAP


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

Not if I don't steal that first batch 100 n3dsxl's.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Being Gamestop, you're just lucky they don't also walk up and down the line of people throwing salt in your eyes for those two hours.


This isn't a fracking iPhone.  When I paid my deposit they said I would have 48 hour to come in and claim it.   Problem is I will not be back until Monday afternoon.  I don't really want to be out at midnight, I have kids, I am old and tired.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 12, 2015)

You guys think as long as the american n3ds comes on a fw lower than 9.3 that itll be compatible with gws update when they release it?
thats the biggest fear i have right now. i already have my jap n3ds but id much rather have an american one so i can at least by legit games n such while i wait...and read the menus lol


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> You guys think as long as the american n3ds comes on a fw lower than 9.3 that itll be compatible with gws update when they release it?
> thats the biggest fear i have right now. i already have my jap n3ds but id much rather have an american one so i can at least by legit games n such while i wait...and read the menus lol


What gws update?  I haven't heard any confirmation about an update.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 12, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> What gws update? I haven't heard any confirmation about an update.


 
are you being funny or serious i cant tell lol...the update to support n3ds...? you know the one thats coming out soon. in fact ive heard its just around the corner.

basically i know for sure that it works on jap n3ds consoles because they showed it in the vid n yada yada where as with the us n3ds i wouldnt know. but i guess i could buy an american n3ds at release just to be sure it has an exploitable fw and then if gw is like "NO we only support jap and eur right now usa support to come soon" i could just return the us n3ds i guess. as long as im within the return window :/


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> are you being funny or serious i cant tell lol...the update to support n3ds...?   you know the one thats coming out soon. in fact ive heard its just around the corner.


If I am ever being serious, I will let you know.


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 12, 2015)

Guys I've seen your update. Believe me or not, it's just around the soon.


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 12, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> Guys I've seen your update. Believe me or not, it's just around the soon.



Oh this guy, what a jokester! It's always been right around the corner!


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

Lol I think everyone's fear of FW version that comes with the N3DS is gone. The first batch should be compatible with GW when they release the update.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 12, 2015)

Gateway is a cybernetic organism. Living tissue over metal endoskeleton.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 12, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Lol I think everyone's fear of FW version that comes with the N3DS is gone. The first batch should be compatible with GW when they release the update.


 
Plot Twist: They force Gamestop employees to manually upgrade every N3DS before you get the box


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Plot Twist: They force Gamestop employees to manually upgrade every N3DS before you get the box


If I were a GameStop employee and they told me to do that: Screw this, I quit!!!


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Plot Twist: They force Gamestop employees to manually upgrade every N3DS before you get the box


And half their customers turn around an walk out the door.  Lol.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> And half their customers turn around an walk out the door.  Lol.


I would demand an unopened unit, not dealing with that crap


----------



## lebad (Feb 12, 2015)

mawconsole site is down ?


----------



## Kracken (Feb 12, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Just got a text from GameStop that my 3ds will be available at 12:01 Friday and I can arrive at 10pm Thursday to finalize payment. What's up with this? *Swipe my card and stand around for two hours?*
> 
> GameStop:Your New 3DS XL Red avail 12:01AM Fri. Arrive 10pm Thu to finalize payment. Info# 888-490-7664. End txt msgs reply STOP


 

Pretty much. For console launches they typically have everyone pay at the cashier to make sure the preorder is paid off and if it is a scalper situation (i.e. PS4) make sure you only have one preorder (or max allowed) and often crosscheck ID/credit card with preorder, depends on store and manager from reading PS4 launch stories. Then you wait outside with your receipt until midnight and they have people come up to the register one-by-one and trade their receipt for the console. Once you pay you can leave and come back. If you want it right at midnight line up, if you can wait until 12:30 or 1am just get a coffee and come back. The GS I went to was pretty organized and I was out before 12:15 and pretty far back in line.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm just gna go to this 24 hr wally world in the middle of nowhere and me and the 3 other ppl waiting will have no issue getting one at midnight haha


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 12, 2015)

Good wait to all.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> I'm just gna go to this 24 hr wally world in the middle of nowhere and me and the 3 other ppl waiting will have no issue getting one at midnight haha


Make sure to show off your GW cart and how GW likes to make people wait


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

Well I just got my message


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 12, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Well I just got my message


Well......prepare sleeping bags, a campfire, and a kotatsu.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Well I just got my message


 


I tried to reply but for some reason my keyboard strokes aren't making it to your phone.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

waiting for GW is worse than watching naruto flashbacks and fillers


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> waiting for GW is worse than watching naruto flashbacks and fillers


 

Fillers arent so bad in Naruto, give the story some actual beef and shows all the ties.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Fillers arent so bad in Naruto, give the story some actual beef and shows all the ties.


 

OH FUCK THAT, I'M DONE WATCHING THAT BULLSHIT. I finished the manga and watch the last naruto. Its done. Those fuckin fillers are bullshit and so god damn extensive and pointless. You're right in the middle of a battle, no a MOTHERFUCKIN WAR,  and you want to do flashbacks? omfg....  The walking dead does better alternative, fillers, ALL.


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 12, 2015)

Well aside from being off topic, 2 days...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

yeah 2 days to the speculated release, omfg the days are getting long. eat a fry to past the time.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> yeah 2 days to the speculated release, omfg the days are getting long. eat a fry to past the time.


 
Personally im doing leves in FFXIV so i can get my DRG level up... Peeping here on occasion. Just got a 1 day and 6 hours then ill be replaying OT on my N3DS.


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 12, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> yeah 2 days to the speculated release, omfg the days are getting long. eat a fry to past the time.


 
Been staring at my n3ds that I recently got for a day, haunting me, calling me out saying; use me, play with me.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Personally im doing leves in FFXIV so i can get my DRG level up... Peeping here on occasion. Just got a 1 day and 6 hours then ill be replaying OT on my N3DS.


 

I know......you told me and I still haven't gotten started.



andzalot55 said:


> Been staring at my n3ds that I recently got for a day, haunting me, calling me out saying; use me, play with me.


 
Your n3ds said, "come on.....touch me........play with me.......move my c-stick in ways you could never imagine"


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 12, 2015)

Soon said:


> could be next major update (3.1), i hope its n3ds support


Why did Soon get banned?


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Why did Soon get banned?


You mean the guy who created an another account just to post to the hype train?  Probably for doing just that.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Why did Soon get banned?


 

2ndacct..just like nintendo the mods spotted a user creating multiple accts under one IP and ban hammer came down with swift justice.


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 12, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> use me, play with me.


 

that's what she said....


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 12, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> that's what she said....


Hey now just because Sony hasn't posted anything worth while in a while doesn't mean we should talk about her that way hahaha


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 12, 2015)

.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 12, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Hey now just because Sony hasn't posted anything worth while in a while doesn't mean we should talk about her that way hahaha


 
 what if she's in the delivery room!

GW n3DS Support on Friday *confirmed*


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 12, 2015)

2Hack said:


> what if she's in the delivery room!
> 
> GW n3DS Support on Friday *confirmed*


 

sauce?


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 12, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> sauce?


 
Himself.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 12, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> You mean the guy who created an another account just to post to the hype train?  Probably for doing just that.


I was wondering how someone gets banned within 24 hours of making the account


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I was wondering how someone gets banned within 24 hours of making the account


It's like a hard drive.  If it is going to fail, it is likely to happen in the first 24 hours.


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 12, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> It's like a hard drive. If it is going to fail, it is likely to happen in the first 24 hours.


 
freeze that sucker and get an extra 5 minutes of it.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 12, 2015)

Someone put me in a 36 hour coma


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 12, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


>


 
*naughty*


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 12, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


>


Lol I assume you mean until the n3ds release not the gateway update


----------



## SonGoku78 (Feb 12, 2015)

memomo said:


> yes they did it  Poor Gateway waiter
> Finally it's time to try my little C stick
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Dude i totaly can not believe that still no one asked you this: Where the hell did you get that new zelda theme for the home menu ??? I was looking in the euro designs shop on my 3ds, but it is not available...
So please tell me where did you get it from ???


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 12, 2015)

Prepare yourself


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Lol I assume you mean until the n3ds release not the gateway update


No.  24 hours left in her First Trimester.  Just two more to go.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Lol I assume you mean until the n3ds release not the gateway update


lol of course... GW is not gonna release n3ds support this week. or next week. or the one after that....

PS guess who reported soon's dupe account? hehe


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 12, 2015)

Imagine portal 3, half life 3, n3DS, and the gateway update all come out on Friday... Then the world blows up.


----------



## rusty_train (Feb 12, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Imagine portal 3, half life 3, n3DS, and the gateway update all come out on Friday... Then the world blows up.


 

you will be dead so you wont really care


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> It's like a hard drive. If it is going to fail, it is likely to happen in the first 24 hours.


 
not true.. but i'll roll with it.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 12, 2015)

rusty_train said:


> you will be dead so you wont really care


Good point...


----------



## memomo (Feb 12, 2015)

SonGoku78 said:


> Dude i totaly can not believe that still no one asked you this: Where the hell did you get that new zelda theme for the home menu ??? I was looking in the euro designs shop on my 3ds, but it is not available...
> So please tell me where did you get it from ???


 

You need a GW flashcart or cubic ninja 

then install this homebrew

CHMM - Custom HomeMenu Manager
then install the theme 

Custom Theme Thread


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> not true.. but i'll roll with it.


And what in this thread is?


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 12, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


>


 
THE HYPE TRAIN IS ALIVE AND STRONG.


----------



## SonGoku78 (Feb 12, 2015)

memomo said:


> You need a GW flashcart or cubic ninja
> 
> then install this homebrew
> 
> ...


 

Ahh ok...so it is a custom theme  I thought it is the real deal official theme that will be released on friday. I would rather like to have the official one, but thanks for your answer.

cheers


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 12, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


>


For what?


----------



## viral777 (Feb 12, 2015)

oh god, Please SonyUSA, let that be for the gateway Release!!!


----------



## memomo (Feb 12, 2015)

SonyUSA

lol , this is a screenshot from zelda majora's mask


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 12, 2015)

memomo said:


> SonyUSA
> 
> lol , this is a screenshot from zelda majora's mask


 
Yep, it is!


----------



## satel (Feb 12, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> For what?


 

for a slice of pizza  obviously she's talking about the N3DS update,she must have got a message from GW team telling her the release will be within 24 hours.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

satel said:


> for a slice of pizza  obviously she's talking about the N3DS update,she must have got a message from GW team telling her the release will be within 24 hours.


 
but GW has never given a release date of anykind, don't think they're about to now


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 12, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Yep, it is!


 
awww come on answer one of our real questions not captain obvious over here.

and on a seperate note every time i boot emunand my eshop games get all out of order. is there anyway i can order them how i want and have them stay that way every time i boot up emunand?


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 12, 2015)

satel said:


> for a slice of pizza  obviously she's talking about the N3DS update,she must have got a message from GW team telling her the release will be within 24 hours.


“GW team never announce a release date'.. ¿that sounds familiar?


----------



## satel (Feb 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> but GW has never given a release date of anykind, don't think they're about to now


 



PerroDS said:


> “GW team never announce a release date'.. ¿that sounds familiar?


 

they did not announce a release date but  t h e y  t o l d  h e r   possible ?


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 12, 2015)

I want to believe


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

i really like how sonyusa is continuing the troll.... tell us something happen in 24 hr but not what it is... maybe GW will fix the "east" typo in manual!


----------



## satel (Feb 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> i really like how sonyusa is continuing the troll.... tell us something happen in 24 hr but not what it is... maybe GW will fix the "east" typo in manual!


 

trolling is against the rules.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> i really like how sonyusa is continuing the troll.... tell us something happen in 24 hr but not what it is... maybe GW will fix the "east" typo in manual!


Orrrr maybe they'll release the west eggs we've been waiting for


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> awww come on answer one of our real questions not captain obvious over here.
> 
> and on a seperate note every time i boot emunand my eshop games get all out of order. is there anyway i can order them how i want and have them stay that way every time i boot up emunand?


Sure, you can do as you have been told and unlink your nands.


----------



## viral777 (Feb 12, 2015)

in-game screenshot of MM3ds from the N3ds... with Gateway.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 12, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Sure, you can do as you have been told and unlink your nands.


Thanks for some reason I thought that was if u had to unwrap every time. Which I don't. But I'll try it thanks!


----------



## memomo (Feb 12, 2015)

viral777 said:


> in-game screenshot of MM3ds from the N3ds... with Gateway.


 

or maybe Sky3DS


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> i really like how sonyusa is continuing the troll.... tell us something happen in 24 hr but not what it is... maybe GW will fix the "east" typo in manual!


 
East typo?


----------



## idx13 (Feb 12, 2015)

Is it likely that an 8.1 JP New 3DS will

a) be able to install Gateway/Emunand

b) be able to switch regions

?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> East typo?


 
yes in the GW official manual it says "east eggs" lol


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> yes in the GW official manual it says "east eggs" lol


 
No it doesn't, also, New 3DS is out in 24 hours yayyy


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 12, 2015)

Lol as the person closest to the gatewait team I'm surprised you lacked knowledge of the east typo. Anyways are we getting the n3ds gateway support in 24 hrs. Just say yes n make everyone happy lol


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 12, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Lol as the person closest to the gatewait team I'm surprised you lacked knowledge of the east typo. Anyways are we getting the n3ds gateway support in 24 hrs. Just say yes n make everyone happy lol


 
I have no knowledge of that typo, also I'm not close to Gateway at all


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> No it doesn't, also, New 3DS is out in 24 hours yayyy


Oh yes it does.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 12, 2015)

idx13 said:


> Is it likely that an 8.1 JP New 3DS will
> 
> a) be able to install Gateway/Emunand
> 
> ...


 
A) Yes
B) No, but Gateway is region free, so...


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 12, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I have no knowledge of that typo, also I'm not close to Gateway at all


 
I dont know why we all have faith in you like you're the gateway messiah then...lmao


----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> I dont know why we all have faith in you like you're the gateway messiah then...lmao


That's kinda what I was wondering about.


----------



## s-arash (Feb 12, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I have no knowledge of that typo, also I'm not close to Gateway at all


 
you are not close to Gateway

you are Gateway


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 12, 2015)

We have faith in SonyUSA because she has something we all do not.  She has a certain exploit that we don't, not directly from Gateway, but she has n3ds support.   So....


----------



## viral777 (Feb 12, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> No it doesn't, also, New 3DS is out in 24 hours yayyy


 
oh wow. ;_;


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 12, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Oh yes it does.


 
Obviously shopped, it clearly says "Easter":

http://maxconsole.com/maxconsole_files/v2.pdf
http://scmods.com/gw_guide/v2.pdf


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 12, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> We have faith in SonyUSA because she has something we all do not. She has a certain exploit that we don't, not directly from Gateway, but she has n3ds support. So....


 
she also has boobs that we don't have.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2015)

24 hours remaining guys 


...So hyped for Majora's Mask!


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

LOL nice edit


----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 24 hours remaining guys
> 
> 
> ...So hyped for Majora's Mask!


You mean you're not playing it already like the rest of us?


----------



## satel (Feb 12, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I have no knowledge of that typo, also I'm not close to Gateway at all


 

oh no not at all,you just write the tutorials for them,make gw videos,beta test their updates,look after mr gateway's kids..etc


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Obviously shopped, it clearly says "Easter":
> 
> http://maxconsole.com/maxconsole_files/v2.pdf
> http://scmods.com/gw_guide/v2.pdf


Now that you went and fixed it. Lol. i am not the only one who has seen that.  Many documented comments about it on here. Lol


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2015)

Xzi said:


> You mean you're not playing it already like the rest of us?


 
It is really hard to not even think about that ;-;


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

Xzi said:


> You mean you're not playing it already like the rest of us?


 

Well personally, i refuse to play MM unless its on a N3DS


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 12, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Now that you went and fixed it. Lol. i am not the only one who has seen that. Many documented comments about it on here. Lol


 
All lies.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> All lies.


Don't sweat it.  Brain Fog is a common symptom in your condition.  I went through it twice with my wife, it's going to get a whole lot worse before it gets better.     It will all be over Soon™, just six more months.



SonyUSA said:


> I have no knowledge of that typo, also I'm not close to Gateway at all



All lies


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

why is everyone showing off majora's mask? i don't think it'll be a good game cuz the purple mask is really ugly imo


----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Well personally, i refuse to play MM unless its on a N3DS


----------



## marksteele (Feb 12, 2015)

Well I got a $400 bestbuy gift card to blow so I figure I might as well get a N3DS XL + power cord (fucking nintendo) + headphones + mm3d and then see if I can eventually use my gateway


----------



## Kracken (Feb 12, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> A) Yes
> B) No, but Gateway is region free, so...


 

That isn't why people want to switch regions. They want english menus and access to US eshop.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

Xzi said:


>


 
lol not like i have a choice anyways


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

marksteele said:


> Well I got a $400 bestbuy gift card to blow so I figure I might as well get a N3DS XL + power cord (fucking nintendo) + headphones + mm3d and then see if I can eventually use my gateway


 

You got no one to blame but yourself if you get mad at GW for waiting.

edit: AFter a while I decide to play some SMB, guess what. My original cia is gone HAHAHA. Now to investigate what happen.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 12, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> You got no one to blame but yourself if you get mad at GW for waiting.
> 
> edit: AFter a while I decide to play some SMB, guess what. My original cia is gone HAHAHA. Now to investigate what happen.


Oh  Tony updating his post instead of double posting! I guess there's a first for everything


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Oh  Tony updating his post instead of double posting! I guess there's a first for everything


 

You've been away for a while...the mods had to double alert me on that.  HAHAHA.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 12, 2015)

Kracken said:


> That isn't why people want to switch regions. They want english menus and access to US eshop.


 
There has been a little success at swapping region files out in emunand by a user here, but I don't believe he was able to get different language menus and the other region apps didn't connect to Nintendo properly.


----------



## lolboy (Feb 12, 2015)

Stil no gateway guys?

 Battlefield hardline beta has ended  Well maybe its time to give Evolve a try.


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 12, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> There has been a little success at swapping region files out in emunand by a user here, but I don't believe he was able to get different language menus and the other region apps didn't connect to Nintendo properly.


 

If I read it correctly, he got the language menus working right, the only thing off was the eshop access. We think it's because the NNID was from a different region, or the region in the 3DS was set to the wrong country, but since he hasn't released it yet, we have no way to confirm that.


----------



## lolboy (Feb 12, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> she also has boobs that we don't have.



you are a naughty boy.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 12, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> If I read it correctly, he got the language menus working right, the only thing off was the eshop access. We think it's because the NNID was from a different region, or the region in the 3DS was set to the wrong country, but since he hasn't released it yet, we have no way to confirm that.


 
ooooh cool


----------



## keyra (Feb 12, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Fillers arent so bad in Naruto, give the story some actual beef and shows all the ties.


you mean like with the farting beetle?


----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Stil no gateway guys?
> 
> Battlefield hardline beta has ended  Well maybe its time to give Evolve a try.


Evolve is pretty bad, surprisingly.  Not enough content, too much DLC.  It's like Left 4 Dead if there was only one zombie.


----------



## keyra (Feb 12, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Obviously shopped, it clearly says "Easter":
> 
> http://maxconsole.com/maxconsole_files/v2.pdf
> http://scmods.com/gw_guide/v2.pdf


 
so why the old url for v2 was : http://scmods.com/gw_guide/supersecretomg/v2.pdf

and if you check the pdf it's been edited yesterday night


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Feb 12, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> ooooh cool


 ...what color is your nail polish Sony?


----------



## satel (Feb 12, 2015)

my Shopto order just arrived,the firmware version is 9.0.0-20E with tomodachi life welcome version pre installed.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 12, 2015)

satel said:


> my Shopto order just arrived,the firmware version is 9.0.0-20E with tomodachi life welcome version pre installed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Beautiful. Makes me regret getting a white one now, the black one looks so nice!


----------



## lolboy (Feb 12, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Evolve is pretty bad, surprisingly.  Not enough content, too much DLC.  It's like Left 4 Dead if there was only one zombie.



Thanks for the info. I watched some reviews and life stream on ps4 and it is not what i expected.


----------



## lolboy (Feb 12, 2015)

satel said:


> my Shopto order just arrived,the firmware version is 9.0.0-20E with tomodachi life welcome version pre installed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



It's to bad my N3DS XL has no colored buttons, only letters are colored


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 12, 2015)

satel said:


> my Shopto order just arrived,the firmware version is 9.0.0-20E with tomodachi life welcome version pre installed.


I wonder if all regular consoles come with the game pre-installed...


----------



## Kylejc86 (Feb 12, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I wonder if all regular consoles come with the game pre-installed...


My ambassador edition came with it installed


----------



## Kracken (Feb 12, 2015)

lolboy said:


> It's to bad my N3DS XL has no colored buttons, only letters are colored


 
Nintendo only did that to eventually sell a SNES themed N3DS XL, but only make it in a tiny limited quantity to make it an ebay nightmare.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 12, 2015)

Kylejc86 said:


> My ambassador edition came with it installed


 
Well at least something to do while GW releases its update. Im guessing the PAL versions from down under didnt have the game pre-installed, am I right?


----------



## keyra (Feb 12, 2015)

nice they give you a demo with panda pants 
This is the version that comes with a rare panda suit, no less, and allows save data to be transferred to the full game


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 12, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Well at least something to do while GW releases its update. Im guessing the PAL versions from down under didnt have the game pre-installed, am I right?


 
Correct, there's nothing preinstalled game wise on the Australian New 3DS. Would have been nice if there was though.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 12, 2015)

So are there any pics anywhere showing what fw the american n3ds xl comes on?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 12, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> So are there any pics anywhere showing what fw the american n3ds xl comes on?


 
9.0 If Im not wrong. I saw someone a couple of pages back post it.


----------



## KirasiN (Feb 12, 2015)

My monster hunter 4 limited edition came with a 9.2.0-20E firmware, just so you guys know. (EU)


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 12, 2015)

What about New 3DS (not xl) firmware? I suppose 9.0 but could somone disprove


----------



## KirasiN (Feb 12, 2015)

4ur0r said:


> What about New 3DS (not xl) firmware? I suppose 9.0 but could somone disprove


 
I doubt it's anything above 9.2, limited editions were probably built after the normal ones  hence why a guy here has version 9.0 while my limited edition is 9.2. At least that would make sense.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 12, 2015)

So limited editions are 9.2, quite cool to know  all these hackable N3DS's


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 12, 2015)

Dawn Of The Final Day
24 hours remain.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 12, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Dawn Of The Final Day
> 24 hours remain.


 

Nice reference, but what if Gateway has ocarina and it goes back to:

November 10th, Dawn of the First Day Lol


----------



## DevilHands (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't think anything is going to happen at all!!


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 12, 2015)

Glad to hear that N3DS most probably will have =<9.2 firmware, shame that homebrews got no sound...


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 12, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Nice reference, but what if Gateway has ocarina and it goes back to:
> 
> November 10th, Dawn of the First Day Lol


 

Oh God.....oh GOD!!!!


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 12, 2015)

4ur0r said:


> Glad to hear that N3DS most probably will have =<9.2 firmware, shame that homebrews got no sound...


 

homebrew, no sound?


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 12, 2015)

4ur0r said:


> Glad to hear that N3DS most probably will have =<9.2 firmware, shame that homebrews got no sound...


 

What are you talking about?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> What are you talking about?


homebrew .3ds on GW do not have sound. It's a known problem, you can google search for it


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> homebrew .3ds on GW do not have sound. It's a known problem, you can google search for it


 

Ok so that what he was talking about. Yeah I know that, thats why its best if they are installed as .cia files


----------



## satel (Feb 12, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I wonder if all regular consoles come with the game pre-installed...


 

the game is nintendo's way of saying thank you for waiting. as they say good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Dwaalspoor98 (Feb 12, 2015)

Just got mine, New 3DS regular (Netherlands, Europe), firmware 9.0, will pick up my New 3DS XL tonight or Saturday..


----------



## ucta (Feb 12, 2015)

Dwaalspoor98 said:


> Just got mine, New 3DS regular (Netherlands, Europe), firmware 9.0, will pick up my New 3DS XL tonight or Saturday..


 
never understood people buying this bulky brick XL. N3ds screen is already perfect size for its resolution


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 12, 2015)

ucta said:


> never understood people buying this bulky brick XL. N3ds screen is already perfect size for its resolution


 

Bigger screens? - Easier to use if you have big hands?


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 12, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Bigger screens? - Easier to use if you have big hands?


 

I've seen a few people saying that they have "large hands" and the XL isn't comfortable to them and prefer the smaller N3DS. Sounds to me like they have small hands and have a hard time accepting it.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 12, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> I've seen a few people saying that they have "large hands" and the XL isn't comfortable to them and prefer the smaller N3DS. Sounds to me like they have small hands and have a hard time accepting it.


 

Hahahahaha


----------



## gamesgames (Feb 12, 2015)

KirasiN said:


> My monster hunter 4 limited edition came with a 9.2.0-20E firmware, just so you guys know. (EU)


Would you post your serial here please? 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-3ds-ll-out-of-box-firmware-database.375616/page-22#post-5326221

This is the first console ive heard to have 9.2 out the box.
thank you


----------



## Dwaalspoor98 (Feb 12, 2015)

ucta said:


> never understood people buying this bulky brick XL. N3ds screen is already perfect size for its resolution


 
Depends on the game, (That's why I buy both). I love for example playing Phoenix Wright on the XL...


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 12, 2015)

I wonder if it will come tomorrow or just lose my hopes on this release.


----------



## inihility (Feb 12, 2015)

ucta said:


> never understood people buying this bulky brick XL. N3ds screen is already perfect size for its resolution


 

Have to disagree.  Unless you have small hands and/or must have those face plates, it's down to personal preference as to whether you like a smaller or bigger screen and personally I find it hard to argue against gaming on a larger screen especially when it comes to handhelds (where screens are usually on the small end of the spectrum).


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 12, 2015)

gamesgames said:


> Would you post your serial here please?
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-3ds-ll-out-of-box-firmware-database.375616/page-22#post-5326221
> 
> This is the first console ive heard to have 9.2 out the box.
> thank you


 

There was also an EU MM 3DS XL with 9.0 released with video proof.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> homebrew .3ds on GW do not have sound. It's a known problem, you can google search for it


Supposedly it
Will work with GW just
Not ninjhax. Maybe it has to be installed
As
CIA


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

Friday the 13th is coming!!! Be patient!!!


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

You east coasters that are buying at GameStop need to post the firmware right away.nsonus Midwesterners know what's up.  My second one is ordered from best buy and inrefusedntompay the expedited shipping so I will have to wait a week on that one.


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 12, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Friday the 13th is coming!!! Be patient!!!


 
In what year?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

Keylogger said:


> In what year?


 

Since you had to ask that question,you can fill that in yourself.


----------



## Aeodan (Feb 12, 2015)

Hmmm I wonder if I should get Sky3ds for my MH N3DS while waiting on Waitway.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

Aeodan said:


> Hmmm I wonder if I should get Sky3ds for my MH N3DS while waiting on Waitway.


 

GW is not going to hunt you down if you do.


----------



## idx13 (Feb 12, 2015)

inihility said:


> Have to disagree.  Unless you have small hands and/or must have those face plates, it's down to personal preference as to whether you like a smaller or bigger screen and personally I find it hard to argue against gaming on a larger screen especially when it comes to handhelds (where screens are usually on the small end of the spectrum).



No wayyy.. I have medium man hands and the new 3ds is actually right on the border of too big. I had an xl and hated it. Too big toooo heavy and low screen res. and I love faceplates 

Funny how home consoles want to get slimmer but portables want to get bigger


----------



## AmeenX (Feb 12, 2015)

So basically they were waiting for the eu/us release  smart move!
it will be most likely released very shortly


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 12, 2015)

Today is gna last forever lol...

and i prefer the xl. the little screen means i cant rest the console on my lap and play which blows and i dont really care about the resolution and i have big hands but i dont think that matters much for me anyway.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

idx13 said:


> No wayyy.. I have medium man hands and the new 3ds is actually right on the border of too big. I had an xl and hated it. Too big toooo heavy and low screen res. and I love faceplates
> 
> Funny how home consoles want to get slimmer but portables want to get bigger


That's cause home consoles are big and bulky (not even joking, have you seen an XBOX One in person?) While the 3DS is a bit on the smaller side, people want bigger screens (I'd love to connect my 3DS screen to a TV) and more space on the console itself for bigger hands.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

Just a matter of what you get used to.  My boys had their DSlites in Nerf cases and never complained, 3DS XL was in a Nerf case until a couple of weeks ago, iPhone in Otterbox no complaints.  He even prefers the Gamepad on the WII U to the Pro Controllers.  He was mad the other night when I made him share the Gamepad with his older brother during our MK 8 session.  Bitched up a storm about that little thing.  

One other thing,  when we bought the WII u for Christmas we also pickup up a 48" TV for the gaming room.  He much prefers to look at that Gamepad than the TV.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> You east coasters that are buying at GameStop need to post the firmware right away.nsonus Midwesterners know what's up.  My second one is ordered from best buy and inrefusedntompay the expedited shipping so I will have to wait a week on that one.


It looks to be 9.0 based off what we have seen, 9.2 is possible, 9.3+ seems impossible tbh. This puts us in range for a new exploit, even of its a browser one.


----------



## satel (Feb 12, 2015)

idx13 said:


> No wayyy.. I have medium man hands and the new 3ds is actually right on the border of too big. I had an xl and hated it. Too big toooo heavy and low screen res. and I love faceplates
> 
> Funny how home consoles want to get slimmer but portables want to get bigger


 

not only the size of the console that is too big & heavy like holding a small netbook in your hands but also the stretched image is horrible to me,it feels like i'm playing on outdated console from 2 generations ago. N3DS is just the perfect size for the resolution,games look so much nicer & sharper.


----------



## ucta (Feb 12, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> That's cause home consoles are big and bulky (not even joking, have you seen an XBOX One in person?) While the 3DS is a bit on the smaller side, people want bigger screens (I'd love to connect my 3DS screen to a TV) and more space on the console itself for bigger hands.


 
So i guess we are already waiting for a rumored "fusion DS"?)


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 12, 2015)

There are guesses that they will use the new displays made by Sharp.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

satel said:


> not only the size of the console that is too big & heavy like holding a small netbook in your hands but also the stretched image is horrible to me,it feels like i'm playing on outdated console from 2 generations ago. N3DS is just the perfect size for the resolution,games look so much nicer & sharper.


Netbook? What size netbook have you used? The XL is half or less then the size of a Netbook.


----------



## keyra (Feb 12, 2015)

ucta said:


> never understood people buying this bulky brick XL. N3ds screen is already perfect size for its resolution


because we don't want something with a smaller screen than our phones?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

Lol also, next gen portables will use 1080p displays max in the next gen


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

Because thats all the US will see from here on out, until they decide to sell the limited editions of the LL. I'd like to keep it region specifically to where I live so if anything were to go wrong I have the option of returning it to the store for a replacement and not have to worry about paying shipping costs that will include tracking, insurance and signature proof to ensure that seller outside of my country gets it.


----------



## idx13 (Feb 12, 2015)

keyra said:


> because we don't want something with a smaller screen than our phones?



Why not? You're not buying a phone but whole system. With buttons and TWO screens. Next gen sure lets go one big screen. 

I'd be happy with 720p


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

keyra said:


> because we don't want something with a smaller screen than our phones?


Exactly, there's a reason phablets are becoming so popular. People love the size more media consumption, something the 3DS was made for.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Exactly, there's a reason phablets are becoming so popular. People love the size more media consumption, something the 3DS was made for.


 

Freaking samsung making tablet phones now.  Now thats a bit rediculously big for a phone.  Better catch that bluetooth headset while you pick up your new phone.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Freaking samsung making tablet phones now.  Now thats a bit rediculously big for a phone.  Better catch that bluetooth headset while you pick up your new phone.


Ewwww Samsung, I was especially thinking about the Nexus 6. A device which Google can't keep up with demand with. Touchwiz ruins so much.

Edit: also, Bluetooth headset? This is the age of smart watches lol


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Ewwww Samsung, I was especially thinking about the Nexus 6. A device which Google can't keep up with demand with. Touchwiz ruins so much.
> 
> Edit: also, Bluetooth headset? This is the age of smart watches lol


 

Umm...not if by law you are not allow to be on your handheld device while driving.......so what then.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

keyra said:


> because we don't want something with a smaller screen than our phones?


 

Well then I'll need something with a bigger screen than a 3DS XL.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

-delete-


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Umm...not if by law you are not allow to be on your handheld device while driving.......so what then.


Personally? I have some nice earphones for answering calls while driving which have a mic on them. Work very well and effectively. Although the headset argument is invalid due to it applying to all sized phones, not just phablets.


----------



## marksteele (Feb 12, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Exactly, there's a reason phablets are becoming so popular. People love the size more media consumption, something the 3DS was made for.


 

I hate phablets. Took weak to play anything outside of micro-trans games. I'll take a good laptop over one any day


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 12, 2015)

How much in size is the N3DS screen bigger than the classic one? Does the console sit better in the hands compared to the previous models?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Personally? I have some nice earphones for answering calls while driving which have a mic on them. Work very well and effectively. Although the headset argument is invalid due to it applying to all sized phones, not just phablets.


 

It may be a single wire running to my phone, but I'd rather a bluetooth for simplicity.  We each have our own reasons.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

marksteele said:


> I hate phablets. Took weak to play anything outside of micro-trans games. I'll take a good laptop over one any day


Its Android, phone processors aren't at that point anyways as it is. If I want to play a real game I do it on my G750. I myself enjoy goat simulator on my phone lol


----------



## ucta (Feb 12, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> How much in size is the N3DS screen bigger than the classic one? Does the console sit better in the hands compared to the previous models?


----------



## marksteele (Feb 12, 2015)

ucta said:


> View attachment 15630


 

dat pixelation tho


----------



## ucta (Feb 12, 2015)

marksteele said:


> dat pixelation tho


One more


----------



## marksteele (Feb 12, 2015)

ucta said:


> One more
> 
> 
> View attachment 15631


 

lol much cleaner, guess it was just the devs in that last game didn't feel like putting in the effort 


edit: more to the point how did someone get 3 legit screenshots at the same point on 3 systems, or is this some Nintendo magic?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

marksteele said:


> lol much cleaner, guess it was just the devs in that last game didn't feel like putting in the effort


 

Exactly, it all depends on the devs if they want to fully utilitze the gpu processing power or not.


----------



## chowy (Feb 12, 2015)

Sorry if this is a dumb question but apart from that gateway video do we know for sure that the new 3ds can run the / any exploits, what I mean is have other people in the know said that gateway will be 100% possible on new 3ds? or is it just down to that gateway video that people think it's coming?

I think it would be reasonable for gateway to post an update within two weeks from tomorrow, if they are still silent on the matter I may look into getting a sky and keep gateway for my old 3ds.


----------



## ucta (Feb 12, 2015)

chowy said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question but apart from that gateway video do we know for sure that the new 3ds can run the / any exploits, what I mean is have other people in the know said that gateway will be 100% possible on new 3ds? or is it just down to that gateway video that people think it's coming?
> 
> I think it would be reasonable for gateway to post an update within two weeks from tomorrow, if they are still silent on the matter I may look into getting a sky and keep gateway for my old 3ds.


 
No one knows, and waiting 2 weeks after n3ds release is a nice idea. Idd i hope to hear any news from GW these upcoming weekes


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

marksteele said:


> lol much cleaner, guess it was just the devs in that last game didn't feel like putting in the effort


 

What are you talking about?


----------



## chowy (Feb 12, 2015)

ucta said:


> No one knows, and waiting 2 weeks after n3ds release is a nice idea. Idd i hope to hear any news from GW these upcoming weekes


 

Thanks, I think it's reasonable to give them 2 weeks to at least make sure they have all the region consoles available and to see what's possible and then to report the news. I personally won't wait around forever on the hearsay, life's too short.

Even a small bit of news in the coming weeks would atleast put peoples minds at rest, if not then I'll buy other products.


----------



## marksteele (Feb 12, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> What are you talking about?


 

the 2 pictures on page 258, the first set showed extreme pixelation in the n3ds xl version.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

chowy said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question but apart from that gateway video do we know for sure that the new 3ds can run the / any exploits, what I mean is have other people in the know said that gateway will be 100% possible on new 3ds? or is it just down to that gateway video that people think it's coming?
> 
> I think it would be reasonable for gateway to post an update within two weeks from tomorrow, if they are still silent on the matter I may look into getting a sky and keep gateway for my old 3ds.


 

The question has been asked before about "how sure", its the same as it has been since the first 20 pages, its a waiting game for the release.


----------



## troa11 (Feb 12, 2015)

Those comparison shots of Ocarina of Time are just scaled to show the image size comparison, they weren't scaled properly to show the pixelation that occurs.  And no they're not the same shot on 3 different devices, it's one shot scaled to show the size difference.

In short it shows the size comparison properly but not the pixels of the image.  The Monster Hunter is more accurate and what any game on an XL looks like.


----------



## chowy (Feb 12, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> The question has been asked before about "how sure", its the same as it has been since the first 20 pages, its a waiting game for the release.


 

So basically the release may never happen at all? OK got it!


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

marksteele said:


> the 2 pictures on page 258, the first set showed extreme pixelation in the n3ds xl version.


 

*Both* sets of pictures are *one* picture that is just scaled to different sizes, they are not images from the games running on different hardware.  It has nothing to do with the developer. 
In fact its actually opposite of what you said, in MH4U there are better textures on the N3DS version of the game, in MM it is identical no matter what the system.


----------



## marksteele (Feb 12, 2015)

troa11 said:


> Those comparison shots of Ocarina of Time are just scaled to show the image size comparison, they weren't scaled properly to show the pixelation that occurs. And no they're not the same shot on 3 different devices, it's one shot scaled to show the size difference.
> 
> In short it shows the size comparison properly but not the pixels of the image. The Monster Hunter is more accurate and what any game on an XL looks like.


 


itsamario2015 said:


> *Both* sets of pictures are *one* picture that is just scaled to different sizes, they are not images from the games running on different hardware. It has nothing to do with the developer.
> 
> In fact its actually opposite of what you said, in MH4U there are better textures on the N3DS version of the game, in MM it is identical no matter what the system.




sooooooo.....those screens prove exactly nothing then lol. scaling an image is not the same


----------



## Kay|s7eR (Feb 12, 2015)

chowy said:


> Thanks, I think it's reasonable to give them 2 weeks to at least make sure they have all the region consoles available and to see what's possible and then to report the news. I personally won't wait around forever on the hearsay, life's too short.
> 
> Even a small bit of news in the coming weeks would atleast put peoples minds at rest, if not then I'll buy other products.


 
They are waiting for everyone to buy a Sky3DS before releasing their software.


----------



## marksteele (Feb 12, 2015)

Kay|s7eR said:


> They are waiting for everyone to buy a Sky3DS before releasing their software.


 

gateway/sky3ds conspiracy theory?


----------



## satel (Feb 12, 2015)

here is my advice to anyone who's thinking about buying the beautiful N3DS: BUY the BLACK N3DS do not buy the white one as i'm sure once you see the black one in action you will regret buying the white one,the black just makes the screens look so much nicer & suprisingly BIGGER !! for a moment while i was playing mk7 i thought i was playing on N3DS XL but with sharper image quality. 
also the cover plates look nicer on the black n3ds.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 12, 2015)

marksteele said:


> sooooooo.....those screens prove exactly nothing then lol. scaling an image is not the same


They show size difference.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

marksteele said:


> sooooooo.....those screens prove exactly nothing then lol. scaling an image is not the same


 

They show exactly what they were intended to show, relative size differences.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

Kay|s7eR said:


> They are waiting for everyone to buy a Sky3DS before releasing their software.


 
LOL this is hilarious why didin't i think of that


----------



## Nollog (Feb 12, 2015)

AmeenX said:


> So basically they were waiting for the eu/us release  smart move!
> it will be most likely released very shortly


 
lol, no evidence and no way it's "smart" to wait for no benefit to anyone at all.


----------



## ucta (Feb 12, 2015)

satel said:


> here is my advice to anyone who's thinking about buying the beautiful N3DS: BUY the BLACK N3DS do not buy the white one as i'm sure once you see the black one in action you will regret buying the white one,the black just makes the screens look so much nicer & suprisingly BIGGER !! for a moment while i was playing mk7 i thought i was playing on N3DS XL but with sharper image quality.
> also the cover plates look nicer on the black n3ds.


 
sorry but black one looks cheap to me ;( can do nthing about it


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 12, 2015)

marksteele said:


> gateway/sky3ds conspiracy theory?


 

HL3 confirmed


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

Kay|s7eR said:


> They are waiting for everyone to buy a Sky3DS before releasing their software.


 

It's working!  If there is no news update this weekend I'm ordering Sky and selling my GW to my buddy who has a 7.X 3DS XL.  I'll refrain from updating as long as I can and buy another GW if they ever announce support, but if MH4U gets an update required for online play I'm just going to update the sysnand on my MH edition N3DS and say F it, Sky3DS for life.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> It's working! If there is no news update this weekend I'm ordering Sky and selling my GW to my buddy who has a 7.X 3DS XL. I'll refrain from updating as long as I can and buy another GW if they ever announce support, but if MH4U gets an update required for online play I'm just going to update the sysnand on my MH edition N3DS and say F it, Sky3DS for life.


 
make sure you use a private header if u play online


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 12, 2015)

Just got n3ds xl. Fw 9.0E
Superstable 3D effect is sick!!!


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 12, 2015)

chowy said:


> So basically the release may never happen at all? OK got it!



I don't gamble and would bet new 3ds support isn't coming


----------



## Nollog (Feb 12, 2015)

satel said:


> here is my advice to anyone who's thinking about buying the beautiful N3DS: BUY the BLACK N3DS do not buy the white one as i'm sure once you see the black one in action you will regret buying the white one,the black just makes the screens look so much nicer & suprisingly BIGGER !! for a moment while i was playing mk7 i thought i was playing on N3DS XL but with sharper image quality.
> also the cover plates look nicer on the black n3ds.


 
Yeah, I have some regrets about buying my white n3dsJ


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

chowy said:


> So basically the release may never happen at all? OK got it!


 

If thats what you got, fine by me.



itsamario2015 said:


> It's working! If there is no news update this weekend I'm ordering Sky and selling my GW to my buddy who has a 7.X 3DS XL. I'll refrain from updating as long as I can and buy another GW if they ever announce support, but if MH4U gets an update required for online play I'm just going to update the sysnand on my MH edition N3DS and say F it, Sky3DS for life.


 

Cool


----------



## satel (Feb 12, 2015)

ucta said:


> sorry but black one looks cheap to me ;( can do nthing about it


 

i'm sad for you


----------



## satel (Feb 12, 2015)

Nollog said:


> Yeah, I have some regrets about buying my white n3dsJ


 

do like what i did & sell it,i too had a white n3dsj & sold it 2 weeks ago on ebay.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> make sure you use a private header if u play online


 

No need for Sky, MH edition comes with MH4U pre installed


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 12, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I don't gamble and would bet new 3ds support isn't coming


Nah, it's definitely coming out. But it coming out and WHEN it's coming out though, sadly, are 2 separate things altogether.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 12, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Nah, it's definitely coming out. But it coming out and WHEN it's coming out though, sadly, are 2 separate things altogether.


 
That's true. Hopefully though, we see a release of some sort whether it be beta or a full on update within the next week. Many n3DS owners will be looking for a flashcard (surely) as of tomorrow, and it looks like Sky3DS might be a popular option...


----------



## satel (Feb 12, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Just got n3ds xl. Fw 9.0E
> Superstable 3D effect is sick!!!


 

they did a brilliant job with the 3D,games are much more fun to play now,i'm going to enjoy playing my fav games again for sure.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 12, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Nah, it's definitely coming out. But it coming out and WHEN it's coming out though, sadly, are 2 separate things altogether.



Well I can agree with that.  1.5 years from now.


----------



## marksteele (Feb 12, 2015)

satel said:


> here is my advice to anyone who's thinking about buying the beautiful N3DS: BUY the BLACK N3DS do not buy the white one as i'm sure once you see the black one in action you will regret buying the white one,the black just makes the screens look so much nicer & suprisingly BIGGER !! for a moment while i was playing mk7 i thought i was playing on N3DS XL but with sharper image quality.
> also the cover plates look nicer on the black n3ds.


 

I'm split between the red and the black one......I just don't know now lol

edit: oh nvm, your talking about the regular version not the XL lol


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 12, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> You east coasters that are buying at GameStop need to post the firmware right away.nsonus Midwesterners know what's up. My second one is ordered from best buy and inrefusedntompay the expedited shipping so I will have to wait a week on that one.


 

I'm hoping my MM unit comes by Saturday (I picked 1 day shipping) Once I get it I'll be sure to post FW in the serial thread.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 12, 2015)

Man I pre-ordered my MM unit when it went live on amazon.ca. Now they tell me it'll ship near February 21st. I actually went to EBgames right after the order and was like "Fuck this I got mine". Just had to say it. I'm sad.


----------



## Escape (Feb 12, 2015)

satel said:


> here is my advice to anyone who's thinking about buying the beautiful N3DS: BUY the BLACK N3DS do not buy the white one as i'm sure once you see the black one in action you will regret buying the white one,the black just makes the screens look so much nicer & suprisingly BIGGER !! for a moment while i was playing mk7 i thought i was playing on N3DS XL but with sharper image quality.
> also the cover plates look nicer on the black n3ds.


 

But then how I will I use the awesome Smash plates? 
It will just look weird!
I mean look at it, it's a disaster! 






Got the white one and not regretting it for a second.


----------



## satel (Feb 12, 2015)

Escape said:


> But then how I will I use the awesome Smash plates?
> It will just look weird!
> I mean look at it, it's a disaster!
> 
> ...


 
to me it looks like you've bought your n3ds for this cover. 

also i think this cover looks better on the black n3ds.


----------



## garyopa (Feb 12, 2015)

NEWS NOTICE:




All aboard the Gateway Ultra Hype-Train....

http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...-Fate-in-The-Legend-of-Zelda-Majora’s-Mask-3D

Its the *'Dawn of the First Day. 72 Hours Remain.'*

Start Your Hype Countdown Clocks and Stay Glued to your F5 button!


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 12, 2015)

GARYOPA IS BACK!!!


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 12, 2015)

garyopa said:


> NEWS NOTICE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

Always with the tease!


----------



## s-arash (Feb 12, 2015)

unfortunately , we are near chinese new year and because of that i cant order sky3ds from china until feb 26
so i'll wait till feb 26 , and if there's no n3ds release i'll order sky3ds , dont want to get fooled anymore by junk messages like soon , around the corner , wont be long , etc...


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 12, 2015)

Just around the corner.......


soon


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 12, 2015)

garyopa said:


> NEWS NOTICE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






The release is within 72 hours


----------



## The Afroman (Feb 12, 2015)

won't be long.


----------



## Axido (Feb 12, 2015)

garyopa said:


> NEWS NOTICE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, like the 2 day countdown. *cough*
I mean, this would be the best hype train since Christmas, but I'm not sure if this isn't just another troll.


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 12, 2015)

Zelda MM related announcement, probably nothing to see at the end but let's F5 to generate traffic for their ads...


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 12, 2015)

From his post:


Well that is the low-down from the big 'N', now we are all just *waiting* on news from Gateway


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 12, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> Zelda MM related announcement, probably nothing to see at the end but let's F5 to generate traffic for their ads...


 
There are no ads on Gateways site (if there are, I can't see them cause of Adblock Plus!)


----------



## satel (Feb 12, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> Zelda MM related announcement, probably nothing to see at the end but let's F5 to generate traffic for their ads...


 

i don't think so,why would he post such hype news on the N3DS thread if it wasn't for the N3DS update ? doesn't make sense also the timing for the release which is 3 days after the release of the N3DS console in the US & EU.


----------



## satel (Feb 12, 2015)

72 hours until i order SKY3DS ?? we shall wait n see


----------



## callmebob (Feb 12, 2015)

F5 = Song of Time.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hmm.......72 hours left, huh?
Well then,


----------



## Axido (Feb 12, 2015)

satel said:


> 72 hours until i order SKY3DS ?? we shall wait n see


 
That's a damn good idea.
If by the second this countdown ends the update isn't out, everyone should buy a Sky. Unless we find out that Team Gateway is Team Sky3DS as well.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 12, 2015)

72 hours Huh...


So 3 more months?


----------



## 2skies (Feb 12, 2015)

Uh yeah, 72 hours until we might hear another vague pseudo-update and nerds' knickers get twisted harder than DJ Screw at a cough syrup factory.

edit: Last time Garyopa gave us a timeframe ("You will hear from me by Sunday"), we didn't hear anything remotely meaningful until much, much later. Don't hold your breath too hard.


----------



## s-arash (Feb 12, 2015)

garyopa said:


> NEWS NOTICE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
so what's going to happen this time? well its no bad weather anymore cause it was for the gateway 3.0 release

let me guess

earthquake? tornado? vulcano? snowbreak? thunderbolt? flood? Tsunami?

oh wait

maybe world war 3? end of the world?

there are tons of reasons to not trust the 72H countdown


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 12, 2015)

s-arash said:


> so what's going to happen this time? well its no bad weather anymore cause it was for the gateway 3.0 release
> 
> let me guess
> 
> ...


Well, one reason you should trust it is so that we have fuel for the hype train......

The other one is that the more people who are in the train when it crashes, the more fun it'll be~


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


>


 

Keep in mind, in the actual post it states *"we are all going on our own suspenseful journey as we wait for the GW release."* 

Hype-train taking alternate path


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 12, 2015)

Good if it's out, but not gonna be holding my breath here.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

s-arash said:


> unfortunately , we are near chinese new year and because of that i cant order sky3ds from china until feb 26
> so i'll wait till feb 26 , and if there's no n3ds release i'll order sky3ds , dont want to get fooled anymore by junk messages like soon , around the corner , wont be long , etc...


 

Hey if you want to order it from China thats on you.


----------



## marksteele (Feb 12, 2015)

garyopa said:


> NEWS NOTICE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So when only an hour remains gateway is going to backtrack and say 72 hours remain again?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 12, 2015)

LEL


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

marksteele said:


> So when only an hour remains gateway is going to backtrack and say 72 hours remain again?


 

They didn't say that but you can think about it like that.


----------



## marksteele (Feb 12, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> They didn't say that but you can think about it like that.


 

well considering the whole majoras mask theme


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

marksteele said:


> well considering the whole majoras mask theme


 

You have 72 hrs to think what you like


----------



## satel (Feb 12, 2015)

s-arash said:


> unfortunately , we are near chinese new year and because of that i cant order sky3ds from china until feb 26
> so i'll wait till feb 26 , and if there's no n3ds release i'll order sky3ds , dont want to get fooled anymore by junk messages like soon , around the corner , wont be long , etc...


 

i have just sent email to www.yeahgeek.com asking them when is the last shipping date before the chinese new year & once they let me know i will let you know,i too want to order SKY3DS or maybe just maybe another Gateway  but i don't fancy waiting until after the new year if i can avoid it.


----------



## memomo (Feb 12, 2015)

nice 

i just hope it's gonna include EmuNAND , if it's not included then I'll
continue using my SKY3DS so I don't loss my saves & no internet
requirement for the exploit & safe for kids-children ( no accident update \
easy to launch \ there isn't potential to brice the console #bricking_code )


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 12, 2015)

Ok guys we got 72 hours, the hype is here, you don't wanna be anywhere else in the world right now 

http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm - 72 hours left, the clock has been set! 

If nothing happens at that time it's all your fault Garyopa 

But yeh, this is so awesome, I might just play Majoras Mask zelda collection on my Wii while waiting because this 3 day hype shit is insane



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT! 



Me: "You motherfuckers ready for the N3DS exploit with all that shit that could make a sky3ds hater wet his pants (joke) 
Gateway fans: "Hell yeh" 

Me: "You ready to tap into so much power that reggie fils aime changes his name to Reggie Fils Fierux and Iwata shits so hard he goes to the moon?

Gateway fans: "Mother FUCKING yeh" 

Me: "You ready to play all those games you legally own...er...now in backup 3ds/3dz format on the system"

Gateway fans: "Sure...lets go with that" 


Me: "Then prepare your assholes, we are heading into the new age of gateway, strap yourself in tight because the train is about to go 250mphs WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT !" 


P.S: Lol if nothing happens on sunday Garyopa is so gonna get it ROFL


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 12, 2015)

All right, someone make a timer, just like old times...

Edit: Already done


----------



## 2skies (Feb 12, 2015)

*72 hours pass* 

Gateway is happy to confirm that you are indeed able to fit existing Gateway cartridges in all New Nintendo 3DS/XL units.


----------



## chowy (Feb 12, 2015)

So from a press release from nintendo about 72 hours in the new zelda how does this equate to gateway news?


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 12, 2015)

2skies said:


> *72 hours pass*
> 
> Gateway is happy to confirm that you are indeed able to fit existing Gateway cartridges in all New Nintendo 3DS/XL units.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 12, 2015)

chowy said:


> So from a press release from nintendo about 72 hours in the new zelda how does this equate to gateway news?


 

He even says "now we are all just waiting on news from Gateway"


----------



## chowy (Feb 12, 2015)

Not sure where that picture comes from but the link says http://scmods.com/gateway/*NewGatewayUltraReleaseWithinSeventyTwoHours*.jpg

So 3.05 beta to fix the down b button? 

EDIT:
Well that is the low-down from the big 'N', now we are all just waiting on news from Gateway, but don't worry, just quote these words its *"Dawn of the First Day. 72 Hours Remain."* so we are all going on our own suspenseful journey as we wait for the GW release.

from that quote it sounds like its just saying have fun playing while we keep waiting for gateway.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

72 hrs of pure speculation about "what if". sure


----------



## satel (Feb 12, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Me: "You ready to play all those games you legally own...er...now in backup 3ds/3dz format on the system"


 

i'm ready sir








all i want is these games as CIA on EMUNAND   ( plz ignore the last game,i actually never played it)


----------



## TimeMuffin (Feb 12, 2015)

garyopa said:


> NEWS NOTICE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sooo in other words, "by the end of the week"


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

why 72 hours? us n3ds comes out in about 12 hours....


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 12, 2015)

72 hours until we get another attempt to get the hype train goin again. Thats my prediction. n3ds support would be here if it was possible. Its not.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Hey if you want to order it from China thats on you.


 

Do you know a US distributor?  I checked them all and didn't find confirmation on any that they have stock in, and ship from, the US.  Gateway on the other hand I was able to have ordered and delivered in 3 days.


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 12, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> 72 hours until we get another attempt to get the hype train goin again. Thats my prediction. n3ds support would be here if it was possible. Its not.


 
72 hours... more like 720 hours. mwahahahahahaha!


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 12, 2015)

Also if they release in 3 days that means they would have had a working exploit this whole time.

And would be freaking BS for those that have been sitting on new 3ds for months now.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> Do you know a US distributor? I checked them all and didn't find confirmation on any that they have stock in, and ship from, the US. Gateway on the other hand I was able to have ordered and delivered in 3 days.


 

Contact ModichipsDirect to see if they have any in stock.  There website says they do but I always email or call.  They are helping me with the Cobra DMC issue right now.


----------



## satel (Feb 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> why 72 hours? us n3ds comes out in about 12 hours....


 
i guess they need few more hours to prepare the final launcher,something to do with finding the patch locations on the US n3ds firmware,this is what they've been waiting for.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 12, 2015)

What are the chances that Gamestop runs out of N3DS consoles on launch day?


----------



## 2skies (Feb 12, 2015)

I will likely go buy a N3DSXL tonight at midnight but won't open it until Gateway support is released.  If it ain't there by the return period end date, I'll just return it and keep my currently Gated 3DSXL until they release.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> What are the chances that Gamestop runs out of N3DS consoles on launch day?


 

I will burn that mothafucker down...


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Contact ModichipsDirect to see if they have any in stock. There website says they do but I always email or call. They are helping me with the Cobra DMC issue right now.


 

Hmm good point, that is where I got my GW quickly.  Only downside is they sell Sky for ~$15 more than some of the cheaper sites, but I guess there's a price to pay for speed and reliability...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> Hmm good point, that is where I got my GW quickly. Only downside is they sell Sky for ~$15 more than some of the cheaper sites, but I guess there's a price to pay for speed and reliability...


 

Pick your poison....


----------



## memomo (Feb 12, 2015)

lol , it's seems no one believe garyopa anymore


----------



## viral777 (Feb 12, 2015)

don't tease my heart!


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

memomo said:


> lol , it's seems no one believe garyopa anymore


 

Just waiting, I'm in no rush if nothing happens.  I might do as someone suggest and go around midnight to those wally worlds to see if they'll sell it to me.


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 12, 2015)

At the same time that I'm waiting, playing on my 2DS for the time being.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 12, 2015)

Well, as long as it's something. If it turns out to be a joke, I'll just laugh it off and play on my Majora's Mask LE New3DS XL with Majora's Mask 3D.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> At the same time that I'm waiting, playing on my 2DS for the time being.


 

eat a fry


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 12, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> eat a fry


 
Okay so I'm playing on my 2DS, eating fries and drinking my coke at Mc Donalds because of Gateway.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I will burn that mothafucker down...


Lol.  That's why they have pre-order.  The have $50 of my money and if they don't have it I am with you.  

Probably won't open it until next week or gateway releases.  Hell it may sit on a self until August 14th.  

I was really hoping to trade in my current one for $100 but with the road trip looks like that is not going to happen.  Offer is good until 2/15 but I won't be back until the 16th and they probably won't give it to me retroactively.  Oh well.


----------



## lukas_2511 (Feb 12, 2015)

With all the people saying they want to buy a sky3ds instead, here have a new version of the hype-train:


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 12, 2015)

lukas_2511 said:


> With all the people saying they want to buy a sky3ds instead, here have a new version of the hype-train:
> 
> View attachment 15638


Wtf Sky3DS?!?!?!?!?! Get that out of the hype train!


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

yeah why u put sky3ds on the train? It was out a long time ago...


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Wtf Sky3DS?!?!?!?!?! Get that out of the hype train!


No need to hate.  Have some more fries.


----------



## lukas_2511 (Feb 12, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Wtf Sky3DS?!?!?!?!?! Get that out of the hype train!


 
Sorry.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 12, 2015)

memomo said:


> lol , it's seems no one believe garyopa anymore


 
Not that, but just he didn't said what would be released. It might be a new launcher which doesn't support N3DS, he never said it was related to the N3DS.

Personally, I received my N3DS XL today and was planning to buy a sky3DS for my New3DS after all. First, I had planned to wait but in fact, N3DS looks pretty neat and it's hard to go back playing with a classic 3DS (non-XL) after.

But as there is now this announce, I'll wait until the thing is released to know what is it about. Would be a waste money to buy a Sky3DS if they release the N3DS support on Sunday, as I already have a gateway.

If not, I'll just buy a Sky3DS, but don't update the firmware of the N3DS, to be able to use my gateway when they'll finally support it.

But for now, I have Majora's Mask to play so it can wait a few days


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Lol. That's why they have pre-order. The have $50 of my money and if they don't have it I am with you.
> 
> Probably won't open it until next week or gateway releases. Hell it may sit on a self until August 14th.
> 
> I was really hoping to trade in my current one for $100 but with the road trip looks like that is not going to happen. Offer is good until 2/15 but I won't be back until the 16th and they probably won't give it to me retroactively. Oh well.


 

I need of team of 5 highly skilled women to distract these noobs at Gamestop.  All I'll need to do is disable/destroy recording devices and walk out the front door with a shipment of MM N3DSXL.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 12, 2015)

My guts tell me this Garyopa thing is such a big troll. Bets are opened and I put my money on disappointment. Who's playing ?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> My guts tell me this Garyopa thing is such a big troll. Bets are opened and I put my money on disappointment. Who's playing ?


 

ROFLMAO......okay.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 12, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> My guts tell me this Garyopa thing is such a big troll. Bets are opened and I put my money on disappointment. Who's playing ?


 
I'll put my fries on an amazing release.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 12, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> ROFLMAO......okay.


 

Garyopa will lose a lot of fans if he's wrong, well a lot of N3DS fans which makes up how much of the 3DS community again? 

Oh yeh, the amount that can't use gateway  curses


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 12, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> My guts tell me this Garyopa thing is such a big troll. Bets are opened and I put my money on disappointment. Who's playing ?


 

I got 5 fries that it WILL NOT come out tomorrow.


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 12, 2015)

I find it suspicious that he didn't really say anything definite. If 72 hours come and pass, he can just say "I didn't say it would be out in 72 hours", and he'd be right. He didn't.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 12, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> I'll put my fries on an amazing release.


 
I always do this, I get to be happy either way. If GW delivers, I'll be thrilled, if they don't, I'll make some money at least.


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 12, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> My guts tell me this Garyopa thing is such a big troll. Bets are opened and I put my money on disappointment. Who's playing ?


Same thing with SonyUSA about GW 3.0.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 12, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> I always do this, I get to be happy either way. If GW delivers, I'll be thrilled, if they don't, I'll make some money at least.


 
Well, in my case, you'll have my fries, at least.


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 12, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> I always do this, I get to be happy either way. If GW delivers, I'll be thrilled, if they don't, I'll make some money at least.


Same with my fries.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

davhuit said:


> It might be a new launcher which doesn't support N3DS, he never said it was related to the N3DS.


 

He posted in the GW N3DS support thread, not somewhere else...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Garyopa will lose a lot of fans if he's wrong, well a lot of N3DS fans which makes up how much of the 3DS community again?
> 
> Oh yeh, the amount that can't use gateway  curses


 

He's a mod, and only gives news. Thats it........My source for GW is there site.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I need of team of 5 highly skilled women to distract these noobs at Gamestop.  All I'll need to do is disable/destroy recording devices and walk out the front door with a shipment of MM N3DSXL.


If I had a team of 5 highly skilled women I sure as fuck wouldn't be taking them to GameStop.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> If I had a team of 5 highly skilled women I sure as fuck wouldn't be taking them to GameStop.


 

I'd take my team to every store and round up the releases.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 12, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I will burn that mothafucker down...





tony_2018 said:


> I will burn that mothafucker down...


Hey it happened to me before ,when lamestop was still EB
I preordered OOT to get the gold cart monte in advance but when I got there I found out they oversold preorders and they told me my only option was to take great one now or wait 3 months for a gold one 
Cocksuckers would not even rectify the situation by giving me the grey one and letting exchange it for a gold one when they got more ,they did NOTHING for me


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Hey it happened to me before ,when lamestop was still EB
> I preordered OOT to get the gold cart monte in advance but when I got there I found out they oversold preorders and they told me my only option was to take great one now or wait 3 months for a gold one
> Cocksuckers would not even rectify the situation by giving me the grey one and letting exchange it for a gold one when they got more ,they did NOTHING for me


 

I didn't pre-order so its okay if they ran out of stock to fill pre-orders.


----------



## kheldar (Feb 12, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> I find it suspicious that he didn't really say anything definite. If 72 hours come and pass, he can just say "I didn't say it would be out in 72 hours", and he'd be right. He didn't.


 
Yeah they always do that. All these vague answers. It's a sly tactic. According to many supporters you can't call it a lie because they didn't openly state anything but anyone who's logical enough can see it through. 72 hours will pass, we will have nothing, people will claim that he lied and fanboys will rise to defend their glorious leaders : "no they didn't once give a release date", "no he didn't promise anything" etc...

I hope that I'm wrong though.


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 12, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Yeah they always do that. All these vague answers. It's a sly tactic. According to many supporters you can't call it a lie because they didn't openly state anything but anyone who's logical enough can see it through. 72 hours will pass, we will have nothing, people will claim that he lied and fanboys will rise to defend their glorious leaders : "no they didn't once give a release date", "no he didn't promise anything" etc...
> 
> I hope that I'm wrong though.


 

Bit cynical, but nothing wrong with your post. :/


----------



## kheldar (Feb 12, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> Bit cynical, but nothing wrong with your post. :/


 
If the truth is cynical so be it. I've been following this thread and followed the legendary 99999 pages thread since the beginning. I'm familiar with their tactics.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Yeah they always do that. All these vague answers. It's a sly tactic. According to many supporters you can't call it a lie because they didn't openly state anything but anyone who's logical enough can see it through. 72 hours will pass, we will have nothing, people will claim that he lied and fanboys will rise to defend their glorious leaders : "no they didn't once give a release date", "no he didn't promise anything" etc...
> 
> I hope that I'm wrong though.


 

sly tactic.......holy shit what next..


----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Yeah they always do that. All these vague answers. It's a sly tactic. According to many supporters you can't call it a lie because they didn't openly state anything but anyone who's logical enough can see it through. 72 hours will pass, we will have nothing, people will claim that he lied and fanboys will rise to defend their glorious leaders : "no they didn't once give a release date", "no he didn't promise anything" etc...
> 
> I hope that I'm wrong though.


That's the way a lot of legitimate businesses do things these days, too.  But since you're smart enough to realize it, you can simply not worry about it too much unless a definite date is given.  I'm betting my whole large order of fries that something is released within that 72 hour time frame (I don't know when it was stated), but it would be such a huge troll if it's not N3DS support.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Okay so I'm playing on my 2DS, eating fries and drinking my coke at Mc Donalds because of Gateway.


 
Potato gang leader confirmed



Xzi said:


> That's the way a lot of legitimate businesses do things these days, too. But since you're smart enough to realize it, you can simply not worry about it too much unless a definite date is given. I'm betting my whole large order of fries that something is released within that 72 hour time frame (I don't know when it was stated), but it would be such a huge troll if it's not N3DS support.


 

Potato gang member #1 confirmed.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Yeah they always do that. All these vague answers. It's a sly tactic. According to many supporters you can't call it a lie because they didn't openly state anything but anyone who's logical enough can see it through. 72 hours will pass, we will have nothing, people will claim that he lied and fanboys will rise to defend their glorious leaders : "no they didn't once give a release date", "no he didn't promise anything" etc...
> 
> I hope that I'm wrong though.


 

I am not a "Gateway supporter" or "fanboy" or anything remotely close, and my post history will verify that. Even so, they are completely right, no one ever *said* the update is coming on X date. That is not what I took from their messages, I just took it as drumming up hype. If you read in to it and believe their statements are setting hard release dates, and then get mad when it doesn't come, that is not their fault that is 100% your fault. You call yourself a logical person, but any logical person wouldn't get mad about stuff like this *or* get their hopes up for no reason.

So if you start crying in 3 days that it didn't come yet and boo hoo and someone points out they never said it would come, that doesn't make them a fanboy. That makes you dumb.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Potato gang member #1 confirmed.


Finally, a good excuse to use this screenshot I saved from Ziggurat:


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

The Gateway Gods have been angered.  Maxconsole is down.  

Edit: backup, just slightly peeved.

Edit 2: all their dawn of the first day images are gone now.  Interesting.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 12, 2015)

well last time he said 48 hrs it ended up being like 5 days so id wait a week from now lol


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 12, 2015)

And he's not really saying anything about gateway

The 72 hours is in reference to some zelda bs.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 12, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> And he's not really saying anything about gateway
> 
> The 72 hours is in reference to some zelda bs.


 

It's related to Zelda MM...the remake that is coming out on Feb 13.


----------



## Deleted-359355 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm looking at my N3DS XL and my Gateway cart and I'm hearing them "Use us... Play with us..."
I'm going crazy better go play some PS4


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

maybe GW is hoping that MM will have some exploit they can use LOL


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> I am not a "Gateway supporter" or "fanboy" or anything remotely close, and my post history will verify that. Even so, they are completely right, no one ever *said* the update is coming on X date. That is not what I took from their messages, I just took it as drumming up hype. If you read in to it and believe their statements are setting hard release dates, and then get mad when it doesn't come, that is not their fault that is 100% your fault. You call yourself a logical person, but any logical person wouldn't get mad about stuff like this *or* get their hopes up for no reason.
> 
> So if you start crying in 3 days that it didn't come yet and boo hoo and someone points out they never said it would come, that doesn't make them a fanboy. That makes you dumb.


 

shh.....


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 12, 2015)

Still have at least 735 more pages to go on this thread till a release


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 12, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> The Gateway Gods have been angered.  Maxconsole is down.
> 
> Edit: backup, just slightly peeved.
> 
> Edit 2: all their dawn of the first day images are gone now.  Interesting.



I don't get it, why would they take out the gateway images? That's the whole point to the update. They're no where to be found except for here.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 12, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> I don't get it, why would they take out the gateway images? That's the whole point to the update. They're no where to be found except for here.


 
They probably thought it was too misleading and didn't want to piss us off too much for giving false hopes.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> I don't get it, why would they take out the gateway images? That's the whole point to the update. They're no where to be found except for here.


 

maybe they realised they can't release anything for n3ds this week, so took down the pics


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> I don't get it, why would they take out the gateway images? That's the whole point to the update. They're no where to be found except for here.


Hmmm.  Gateway Gods must be super pissed off at false prophet.


----------



## Axido (Feb 12, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> I don't get it, why would they take out the gateway images? That's the whole point to the update. They're no where to be found except for here.


 
They now try to hide it, because gary got yelled at by Team GW for making up this troll. Would be likely, since it would damage the credibility of GW and gary even more after over 72 hours of nothing.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> They probably thought it was too misleading and didn't want to piss us off too much for giving false hopes.


This is likely true.  They don't know if anything will be released from Gateway this week(end) or not, they were just hyping the MM3D release.


----------



## joseph0042 (Feb 12, 2015)

Edit: nvm it works again.


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 12, 2015)

joseph0042 said:


> Edit: nvm it works again.



Nope, it's up right now.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 12, 2015)

yup, me to.


EDIT: back up.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 12, 2015)

So, what's new boiz? Did gary drop another hint or sth? What's popin?


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 12, 2015)

Gateway Fail Train is even coming to an end.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 12, 2015)

IT'S HAPPENING!!!
http://postimg.org/image/eng047eux/


----------



## Axido (Feb 12, 2015)

2Hack said:


> So, what's new boiz? Did gary drop another hint or sth? What's popin?


 
He lied again.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 12, 2015)

Cross fingers


----------



## ucta (Feb 12, 2015)

Nth is happening actually -_-


----------



## cdcdcd (Feb 12, 2015)

weatMod said:


> IT'S HAPPENING!!!
> http://postimg.org/image/eng047eux/


 
I tought the same when the the gateway site took a bit long to load, but it is up again.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

weatMod said:


> IT'S HAPPENING!!!
> http://postimg.org/image/eng047eux/


Nothing is happening. STFU


----------



## AnkitC (Feb 12, 2015)

weatMod said:


> IT'S HAPPENING!!!
> http://postimg.org/image/eng047eux/


 
Nah mate. It's just the F5 force crashing the site. YET AGAIN. 

P.S : Oh yes it's up.


----------



## zanfire (Feb 12, 2015)

weatMod said:


> IT'S HAPPENING!!!
> http://postimg.org/image/eng047eux/


 
Was funny, i was on the site a couple mins ago. I keep checking it at work every chance i get. Its gonna be do or die if i get a 3nds tomorrow with my buddys to play MH4 all weekend. Chance seem slim though.


----------



## ucta (Feb 12, 2015)

anyways guys, dunno about all of you but il wait till end of february. If we hear no news at all im sold to sky or any other sht out there.


----------



## cdcdcd (Feb 12, 2015)

I wanted to buy Sky last monday but every evening im thinking 'Hmm lets wait just one more day'.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

2Hack said:


> So, what's new boiz? Did gary drop another hint or sth? What's popin?


 

gary hint n3ds support will be released in 72 hours


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> maybe GW is hoping that MM will have some exploit they can use LOL


 
Ironically, that's pretty plausible. Every release I suspect is tested.


----------



## AnkitC (Feb 12, 2015)

Pretty sure Garyopa has added atleast 24 hours to the countdown this time as a safety measure.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 12, 2015)

Axido said:


> He lied again.





Thomas12345 said:


> gary hint n3ds support will be released in 72 hours


Lol, expected the opposite from you two  I'd expect axido to be reputable and tommy to have a laugh lol.

Anyways, props to both of you, thanks for filling me in


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 12, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Lol, expected the opposite from you two  I'd expect axido to be reputable and tommy to have a laugh lol.
> 
> Anyways, props to both of you, thanks for filling me in


I would expect you to give us a prediction (refer to GW 3.0.) lol


----------



## cynique (Feb 12, 2015)

...


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 12, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> I would expect you to give us a prediction (refer to GW 3.0.) lol


48 hours guiz #2HackPredictions


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 12, 2015)

2Hack said:


> 48 hours guiz #2HackPredictions


#2hackprediction #lies #ban2hack #lol


----------



## viral777 (Feb 12, 2015)

oh, god here we go again.


----------



## Axido (Feb 12, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Lol, expected the opposite from you two  I'd expect axido to be reputable and tommy to have a laugh lol.
> 
> Anyways, props to both of you, thanks for filling me in


 
I'm flattered, but I got cynical around Jan 18th.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

Any evidence Sony has gone into labor?   I didn't think so.  August 14th.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 12, 2015)

2Hack said:


> 48 hours guiz #2HackPredictions


 
Havent you already done this and it went up in flames?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 12, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Havent you already done this and it went up in flames?


Nah, this time I've got serious pizza sauces   

I think Gary is not bsing actually tbh


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

2Hack said:


> 48 hours guiz #2HackPredictions


 
#2hackIsChuckNorris


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 12, 2015)

All aboard the Gateway Ultra Hype-Train....
...
It's the 'Dawn of the First Day. 72 Hours Remain.'
And the new feature is... 



Spoiler



NOW YOU CAN PLAY YOUR ORIGINAL GAME CARTS FROM THE GATEWAY MENU!!!


----------



## Axido (Feb 12, 2015)

4ur0r said:


> All aboard the Gateway Ultra Hype-Train....
> ...
> It's the 'Dawn of the First Day. 72 Hours Remain.'
> And the new feature is...
> ...


 
Wouldn't be that bad tbh.


----------



## Nollog (Feb 12, 2015)

garyopa said:


> NEWS NOTICE:
> 
> Its the *'Dawn of the First Day. 72 Hours Remain.'*
> 
> Start Your Hype Countdown Clocks and Stay Glued to your F5 button!


 
So you're saying the update will be out in 6 days then?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 12, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Nah, this time I've got serious pizza sauces
> 
> I think Gary is not bsing actually tbh


Then its #GaryPredictions 

Every time Gary posted something this big it usually came to be true so I have no reason to doubt.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

Nollog said:


> So you're saying the update will be out in 6 days then?


 
? 72 hours = 3 days not 6


----------



## Nollog (Feb 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> ? 72 hours = 3 days not 6


 
It's a reference.

Last time he gave a 72 hour "LAUNCH WINDOW ROCKETS WOOO ETC. ATTENTION!!!11" it was released nearly a week after the 72 hours expired.


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 12, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Nah, this time I've got serious pizza sauces
> 
> I think Gary is not bsing actually tbh


 

I bet you my fry sauses.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

Well its ether a week or sunday, I'm hoping for Sunday. Ether way I said i knew there was a high chance of it being within a week of the N3DD release.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

Is my DNS server messing up or max console down again?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Is my DNS server messing up or max console down again?


DNS, Maxconsole is fine


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 12, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> DNS, Maxconsole is fine


 
No, Maxconsole is having issues with the provider. Something to do with IPv6 translation, take off the www. in front of it and it works fine'ish.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> No, Maxconsole is having issues with the provider. Something to do with IPv6 translation, take off the www. in front of it and it works fine'ish.


Ahh, never use www sooo lol

Edit: nvm, I can use it ether way and it works fine. Although all my traffic is routed through my VPN.


----------



## garyopa (Feb 12, 2015)

Maxconsole is having issues with ipv6 it is up and down, we trying to fix it. Recently alot of isp's are routing your traffic over ipv6 even without you knowing.


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 12, 2015)

Garyopa since you are here with SonyUSA, can you confirm the fact that the 72 hours countdown is for the N3DS update of GW?


----------



## FR0ZN (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes please, CONFIRM IT >_<


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Maxconsole is having issues with ipv6 it is up and down, we trying to fix it. Recently alot of isp's are routing your traffic over ipv6 even without you knowing.


 

Fuckin Time WArner.....Thats them alright.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> Garyopa since you are here with SonyUSA, can you confirm the fact that the 72 hours countdown is for the N3DS update of GW?


 


iCEQB said:


> Yes please, CONFIRM IT >_<


 

I can confirm that they won't confirm it.


----------



## the avenger (Feb 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> I can confirm that they won't confirm it.


unconformation of confirmation is confirmed


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 12, 2015)

Please confirm it? We need something to hype for.


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 12, 2015)

Please tell us that the update is coming soon™


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

Lol well at least a lot of us will be getting our N3DS tonight/tomorrow. Some are getting Majoras Mask as well, and for those who aren't they more then likely have something they can replay on there shiny new hardware x) the updates just around the corner everyone


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 12, 2015)

I feel bad for you, guys.  It seems the hype train was a fake.


----------



## Nollog (Feb 12, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Maxconsole is having issues with ipv6 it is up and down, we trying to fix it. Recently alot of isp's are routing your traffic over ipv6 even without you knowing.


 
so it's not your isp, it's your aaaaaaaaa records.


----------



## vertabray (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh my geh! Don't wanna get my hopes up but I secretly already have. Less than 72 hrs!

Although did it state anywhere what is 72 hrs away???


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

Well based off Gary's post, it looks to be a big update. If no one else has noticed all the 3.0.x updates came and went without any big announcements really. This time around we have Gary warning us beforehand, why? Its a big update; in other news its more then likely N3DS support. Instead of looking at the 72 hour countdown, look at the countdown to get your N3DS. In my case, 10 hours and 32 mins


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

vertabray said:


> Oh my geh! Don't wanna get my hopes up but I secretly already have. Less than 72 hrs!
> 
> Although did it state anywhere what is 72 hrs away???


Well it has something to do with Gateway, it was posted in a gateway thread and the picture that says 72 hours has the GW dragon in it.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 12, 2015)

don't get yer hopes up kids


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 12, 2015)

Gateway website is down


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 12, 2015)

4ur0r said:


> Gateway website is down


nope


----------



## CreativeMan (Feb 12, 2015)

LOL never thought i'll get a 504 Gateway time-out on Gateway's website !


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 12, 2015)

CreativeMan said:


> LOL never thought i'll get a 504 Gateway time-out on Gateway's website !


 
Got the same error a few minutes ago, now seems fine


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't get why people give a crap about when their site works or not. It doesn't need a reboot to post an update.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

I hope you guys crash the GW site, lets delay it some more. Give them something else to fix while we all wait much longer.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 12, 2015)

They asked us to "keep F5'ing." Do you want your site to go offline, because that's how your site goes offline.  [Insert Archer image here, but since mods don't like images, just use your powerful imagination]


----------



## Kracken (Feb 12, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I don't get why people give a crap about when their site works or not. It doesn't need a reboot to post an update.


 
In the past their site has actually gone down for a short time I believe when they updated it.


----------



## pu1se80 (Feb 12, 2015)

Vaporware? Magic 8-ball says... "Concentrate and try again"


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

2skies said:


> They asked us to "keep F5'ing." Do you want your site to go offline, because that's how your site goes offline. [Insert Archer image here, but since mods don't like images, just use your powerful imagination]


 


Keep at it. Make sure they don't have time to bring it back up.

Once its down we'll know for sure we're not seeing that release.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 12, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> You east coasters that are buying at GameStop need to post the firmware right away.nsonus Midwesterners know what's up. My second one is ordered from best buy and inrefusedntompay the expedited shipping so I will have to wait a week on that one.


 
i ordered from gamestop, they charge $15 for 1 day shipping!?!? and $8 for 5-10 day shipping, how expensive can shipping a small handheld be?!?!?


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 12, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i ordered from gamestop, they charge $15 for 1 day shipping!?!? and $8 for 5-10 day shipping, how expensive can shipping a small handheld be?!?!?


yeah, they are thieves, but so are the pirates planning to steal games by way of gateway.  What happened to thieves honor? Oh, what a world....


----------



## schumi_girl (Feb 12, 2015)

Yay 72 hours until something!

In regards to the bans and stuff that have been happening, if I just use the .cia files I've gotten, would that be safe?


----------



## Odven (Feb 12, 2015)

Personally I just use a page checker app to check for any gateway updates, and I'd advise anyone f5'ing the website right now to do the same.  It's likely going to be a day or two before anything major happens (likely).  I can't wait to see what's in store this weekend!


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 12, 2015)

schumi_girl said:


> Yay 72 hours until something!
> 
> In regards to the bans and stuff that have been happening, if I just use the .cia files I've gotten, would that be safe?


Why is your sig the same as SonyUSA? Is that you SonyUSA?


----------



## 2skies (Feb 12, 2015)

schumi_girl said:


> ...In regards to the bans and stuff that have been happening, if I just use the .cia files I've gotten, would that be safe?


 

There have been zero reported bans from .cia users.  I am confident playing online with .cias


----------



## Odven (Feb 12, 2015)

schumi_girl said:


> Yay 72 hours until something!
> 
> In regards to the bans and stuff that have been happening, if I just use the .cia files I've gotten, would that be safe?


 
Cia is about as safe as it gets. Most reports I read were due to 3dz use, even with personal dumps people were still banned.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 12, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> yeah, they are thieves, but so are the pirates planning to steal games by way of gateway.  What happened to thieves honor? Oh, what a world....


Wtf are you on about lol. Only honor among thieves is in private trackers and such, only because they ensure ppl do their part.


----------



## schumi_girl (Feb 12, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> Why is your sig the same as SonyUSA? Is that you SonyUSA?


Lol no, this has been my sig since I joined.

Thanks for the .cia info, makes me feel safer.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 12, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> You east coasters that are buying at GameStop need to post the firmware right away.nsonus Midwesterners know what's up. My second one is ordered from best buy and inrefusedntompay the expedited shipping so I will have to wait a week on that one.


 
It's already been confirmed at 9.0 for standard  and the Monster Hunter at 9.2 I believe. Unless those people are lying and or posting doctored pictures.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 12, 2015)

it would be a huge poke in the eye of Nintendo if GW launched N3DS support with the US release and the release of another certain game cartridge. Their Ultra release was Epic. I cant wait (but will have to) till we get the N3DS one.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 12, 2015)

All the Wal-Marts around here only got FOUR units in.  What the hell?


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 12, 2015)

EB Games Winnipeg still has black ones. Looks like they are all up here.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

Odven said:


> Personally I just use a page checker app to check for any gateway updates, and I'd advise anyone f5'ing the website right now to do the same.  It's likely going to be a day or two before anything major happens (likely).  I can't wait to see what's in store this weekend!


Personally, I am subscribed to the RSS feed for the site in Outlook and on my RSS widget on my desktop. I'm usually on it 80% of my day as it is, so I'll know quickly enough.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Wtf are you on about lol. Only honor among thieves is in private trackers and such, only because they ensure ppl do their part.


 

Forget these idiots man,


----------



## xdarkmario (Feb 12, 2015)

lets pretend that they never started working on the n3ds exploit....BECAUSE THEY WASN'T. i think they havent even started and are waiting for the N3ds to come out in US first. OR...they wont launch it until a little after the N3ds launched in us..


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 12, 2015)

my walmart wont tell me there stock or even what colors theyll have available. only that theyll be avialbale at midnight and im the first person all wekk to even ask about them lmao


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 12, 2015)

just woke up - what did i miss? anything?


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 12, 2015)

xdarkmario said:


> lets pretend that they never started working on the n3ds exploit....BECAUSE THEY WASN'T. i think they havent even started and are waiting for the N3ds to come out in US first. OR...they wont launch it until a little after the N3ds launched in us..


 
I don't believe too that the 72 hours next update is about N3DS but why should they wait for the american release? It's not everything work around usa lol


----------



## TheMajestic (Feb 12, 2015)

xdarkmario said:


> lets pretend that they never started working on the n3ds exploit....BECAUSE THEY WASN'T. i think they havent even started and are waiting for the N3ds to come out in US first. OR...they wont launch it until a little after the N3ds launched in us..



But you did see the video on their site from November, right? Scroll down on their news site


----------



## xdarkmario (Feb 12, 2015)

TheMajestic said:


> But you did see the video on their site from November, right? Scroll down on their news site


 
yea i know but seeing how they aim to be a "professional company" they want to simu launch everything together at the same time as US, so they may withdraw until they can test it on a USA model.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 12, 2015)

xdarkmario said:


> lets pretend that they never started working on the n3ds exploit....BECAUSE THEY WASN'T. i think they havent even started and are waiting for the N3ds to come out in US first. OR...they wont launch it until a little after the N3ds launched in us..


 

Then why are you in this thread? HAHAHA. Visiting day in and day out looking for it


----------



## TheMajestic (Feb 12, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Personally, I am subscribed to the RSS feed for the site in Outlook and on my RSS widget on my desktop. I'm usually on it 80% of my day as it is, so I'll know quickly enough.


How did you get the RSS feed from the site?


----------



## :-infern: (Feb 12, 2015)

TheMajestic said:


> How did you get the RSS feed from the site?



Gateway-3ds.com/feed


----------



## Canadacdn (Feb 12, 2015)

Gateway will release the update right after Supercard announces new info on the DSTWO+, probably in 4 or 5 months.


----------



## AnkitC (Feb 12, 2015)

I am personally using Followthatpage.com. Pretty cool service. Mails me with the exact differences noticed in the site. Checks every 5 minutes I guess


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 12, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> just woke up - what did i miss? anything?


 

Agreements, hype..the norm


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 12, 2015)

The website is OFFLINE!!!
EDIT: Fixed


----------



## thedarkmesh (Feb 12, 2015)

AnkitC said:


> I am personally using Followthatpage.com. Pretty cool service. Mails me with the exact differences noticed in the site. Checks every 5 minutes I guess


 

Just signed up and the free account gets your 1 website to check ever hour, or else it is daily.


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 12, 2015)

they are doing stuff on the site right now I think.
It's offline again. xD


----------



## AnkitC (Feb 12, 2015)

thedarkmesh said:


> Just signed up and the free account gets your 1 website to check ever hour, or else it is daily.



Alright. Didn't remember exactly the frequency of checks. 

But it certainly is much better than f5'ing. Works everytime.


----------



## AnkitC (Feb 12, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> they are doing stuff on the site right now I think.
> It's offline again. xD



They aren't. Just heavy traffic crashing their site. Nothing more.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 12, 2015)

F5 Button on my keyboard looks more worn than all the other keys for some reason......


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> F5 Button on my keyboard looks more worn than all the other keys for some reason......


So if you just tape down the F5 key will it auto refresh like 30 times a second like an alpha-numeric key?


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 12, 2015)

i use this app called web alert on android it automatically check gateways websites for changes and sends me a notification if it does. its pretty awesome and you can set it to check every minute every five minutes and yada yada


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 12, 2015)

xdarkmario said:


> yea i know but seeing how they aim to be a "professional company" they want to simu launch everything together at the same time as US, so they may withdraw until they can test it on a USA model.


 
Yep, it's pretty fucking obvious they're waiting for the western releases to make sure everything works well. Of course, there's always a chance that some changes are needed, but they probably won't be.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2015)

Hmm website still offline... Is this a good thing?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

of course GW is waiting for n3ds to be released in US. USA is the  greatest country in the world, everybody must bow down and wait for US


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> of course GW is waiting for n3ds to be released in US. USA is the greatest country in the world, everybody must bow down and wait for US


 

Hey thanks, you make a pretty good hat yourself.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 12, 2015)

garyopa said:


> NEWS NOTICE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
For some reason I have an even bigger feeling of suspense even more than before. X(

I also set up my Countdown Clock, it's working pretty well. This one is my most accurate so far.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> of course GW is waiting for n3ds to be released in US. USA is the greatest country in the world, everybody must bow down and wait for US


 

Lol, ikr fuck you EU people who have N3ds's you gotta wait till we can actually release stuff for people from our own region


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 12, 2015)

storm75x said:


> For some reason I have an even bigger feeling of suspense even more than before. X(
> 
> I also set up my Countdown Clock, it's working pretty well. This one is my most accurate so far.


 

But the system is going to be out in less then 24 hours....I posted something like this when I first got up.


----------



## Nollog (Feb 12, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> of course GW is waiting for n3ds to be released in US. USA is the greatest country in the world, everybody must bow down and wait for US


 
Gateway are waiting for the regular-sized new 3ds console to launch in the US?
We'll be here a while then.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 12, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> But the system is going to be out in less then 24 hours....I posted something like this when I first got up.


 

Exploit will come out by end of month for sure, if it comes out within 3 days thats amazing


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 12, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Exploit will come out by end of month for sure, if it comes out within 3 days thats amazing


If it comes out in 3 days my prediction will have been right! And I'll have time to play my N3DS on Monday because no school.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 12, 2015)

Please tell me garyoprah is going to give us some news today


----------



## satel (Feb 12, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Please tell me garyoprah is going to give us some news today


 

he already has,he told us the update will be released on sunday.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 12, 2015)

satel said:


> he already has,he told us the update will be released on sunday.


 
link?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Please tell me garyoprah is going to give us some news today


Already did....


----------



## satel (Feb 12, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> link?


 
go back few pages


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 12, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Already did....


 
i didnt see it


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Please tell me garyoprah is going to give us some news today


He already did.   MM is coming out!


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 12, 2015)

Are you talking about that Majoras Mask 72 hour thing?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2015)

I died at "garyoprah"


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 12, 2015)

satel said:


> he already has,he told us the update will be released on sunday.


 
where? When? TELL ME!?!?!?!?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 12, 2015)

I should have rephrased it.

Has GaryOprah told us when the n3ds GW Support is coming


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I should have rephrased it.
> 
> Has GaryOprah told us when the n3ds GW Support is coming


 
in that same post he mentionned gateway and 72 hours... hmmm


----------



## satel (Feb 12, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Are you talking about that Majoras Mask 72 hour thing?


 

what is the majoras mask 72 hour thing ? i have no clue !!

anyway here:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/is-ther...soon-is-soon-for-n3ds-gateway.378448/page-260


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> in that same post he mentionned gateway and 72 hours... hmmm


well, i hope its true


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> in that same post he mentionned gateway and 72 hours... hmmm


They only way he would know that is if Sony had gone into labor.  72 hours, poor woman.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 12, 2015)

satel said:


> what is the majoras mask 72 hour thing ? i have no clue !!
> 
> anyway here:
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/is-ther...soon-is-soon-for-n3ds-gateway.378448/page-260


 
Thank you.. im hyped again


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> well, i hope its true


Don't we all


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> They only way he would know that is if Sony had gone into labor. 72 hours, poor woman.


 
Ok, you killed me 
Maybe is it? :LOL:


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 12, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> They only way he would know that is if Sony had gone into labor. 72 hours, poor woman.


 
You are a wild person


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Ok, you killed me
> Maybe is it? :LOL:


 
How can you die more than once?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> How can you die more than once?


 
My 63 clones are very useful indeed


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> My 63 clones are very useful indeed


how did you get clones? shouldnt i get clones? well i guess i do, i have an r4i gold 3ds deluxe edition (the thing didnt work even when i was on 4.4).


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> how did you get clones? shouldnt i get clones? well i guess i do, i have an r4i gold 3ds deluxe edition (the thing didnt work even when i was on 4.4).


 
Grab my avatar and put in your face


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Grab my avatar and put in your face


 
hmmmmm... ill look into that...


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 12, 2015)

Majoras Mask 3d comes out in 7 minutes 

New 3ds xl exploit - Sunday 

This week is gonna be awesome


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Majoras Mask 3d comes out in 7 minutes
> 
> New 3ds xl exploit - Sunday
> 
> This week is gonna be awesome


Still got 7 hours before my N3DS, but it will be a very good week


----------



## zwang1208 (Feb 12, 2015)

My MH4U cartridge will be delivered next Tuesday. If GW doesn't release New 3DS support before Tuesday, I will probably update my red beauty.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 12, 2015)

zwang1208 said:


> My MH4U cartridge will be delivered next Tuesday. If GW doesn't release New 3DS support before Tuesday, I will probably update my red beauty.


Why would you need to update?


----------



## zwang1208 (Feb 13, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Why would you need to update?


 
I want to play with other hunters online.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 13, 2015)

zwang1208 said:


> My MH4U cartridge will be delivered next Tuesday. If GW doesn't release New 3DS support before Tuesday, I will probably update my red beauty.


 

But what if they are 2 days late? I wouldn't update a system that could play 600 games if you desperately want to play one but its up to you 

Like guitarheroknight said: "Patience is a virtue"


----------



## zwang1208 (Feb 13, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> But what if they are 2 days late? I wouldn't update a system that could play 600 games if you desperately want to play one but its up to you
> 
> Like guitarheroknight said: "Patience is a virtue"


 
Don't worry. I still have a Japan New 3DS firmware is 8.1.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

zwang1208 said:


> I want to play with other hunters online.


Lol poor excuse for updating, just wait. Not like its an MMO.


----------



## zwang1208 (Feb 13, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Lol poor excuse for updating, just wait. Not like its an MMO.


 
Here is another problem about error 002 or something else. I am not sure it's a ban or what. I just want to enjoy hunting without any problems.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 13, 2015)

zwang1208 said:


> Don't worry. I still have a Japan New 3DS firmware is 8.1.


 

Ah I see

Also guys got a question: 





VeryCrushed said:


> Lol poor excuse for updating, just wait. Not like its an MMO.


 
is Gateway apparently running out of stock on cards? I've heard once exploit comes out everyone will order "Gateway" cards so yeh, I guess as soon as exploit comes out I should order 
What are the best sites to order from if you're in Uk again?


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 13, 2015)

Got a question to pass the time.   Becuase my boys are young, wild and clumbsy I have always put their nintendo handhelds in Nurf cases and a good thing to as they destroy the case in about a year.   It has been more of a pain with the 3ds with having to haul all the carts around.

If I actually keep the 2 N3DSs I have on order I was considering getting a more traditional sleeve/zipper case with pockets for the r4 and some retail carts.  They are older now older (9&12) and a bit more responsible, but accidents still happen especially when getting in and out of cars.  

Any suggestions on what works well and what doesn't?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Ah I see
> 
> Also guys
> 
> ...


UK? Not sure, I'm in the US and ordered from modchipsdirect.com


----------



## 2skies (Feb 13, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> UK? Not sure, I'm in the US and ordered from modchipsdirect.com


 

I also got mine from MCD, and they will ship overseas.


----------



## satel (Feb 13, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Ah I see
> 
> Also guys got a question:
> 
> ...


 
www.yeahgeek.com 9 to 12 days delivery to UK


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Got a question to pass the time.   Becuase my boys are young, wild and clumbsy I have always put their nintendo handhelds in Nurf cases and a good thing to as they destroy the case in about a year.   It has been more of a pain with the 3ds with having to haul all the carts around.
> 
> If I actually keep the 2 N3DSs I have on order I was considering getting a more traditional sleeve/zipper case with pockets for the r4 and some retail carts.  They are older now older (9&12) and a bit more responsible, but accidents still happen especially when getting in and out of cars.
> 
> Any suggestions on what works well and what doesn't?


Not totally sure, I know those Nerf cases are durable. I used to use one on my DSi. My younger brother has destroyed 2 3DSs already. I myself go caseless on my system, and I have never dropped a DS. If you are using GW carts aren't a worry and that + Nerf case should have you set. There are plenty of cart cases out there though.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 13, 2015)

GATEWAY UPDATE! WOOH!


----------



## 2skies (Feb 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> GATEWAY UPDATE! WOOH!


 

There's nothing new on the site.


----------



## Shanester (Feb 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> GATEWAY UPDATE! WOOH!


 
You forgot the user manual post in your trolling efforts.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 13, 2015)

2skies said:


> There's nothing new on the site.


 
yes there is, view the pic


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> GATEWAY UPDATE! WOOH!


 
Dont do this to me. Almost had a heart attack. Its fake.


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> GATEWAY UPDATE! WOOH!


 
they're alive!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 13, 2015)

Shanester said:


> You forgot the user manual post in your shopping efforts.


no, no, its still at the top of the page


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 13, 2015)

lol theyd link to the download section if it was legit...


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 13, 2015)

<iframe src="https://freesecure.timeanddate.com/...6c/fs175/szw320/szh135/iso2015-02-13T00:00:00" frameborder="0" width="320" height="135"></iframe>


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 13, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> lol theyd link to the download section if it was legit...


 
it is legit, just believe in it.


----------



## Rizzorules (Feb 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> GATEWAY UPDATE! WOOH!


 
You screw it by writing "we aare" they never have mistakes


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Got a question to pass the time. Becuase my boys are young, wild and clumbsy I have always put their nintendo handhelds in Nurf cases and a good thing to as they destroy the case in about a year. It has been more of a pain with the 3ds with having to haul all the carts around.
> 
> If I actually keep the 2 N3DSs I have on order I was considering getting a more traditional sleeve/zipper case with pockets for the r4 and some retail carts. They are older now older (9&12) and a bit more responsible, but accidents still happen especially when getting in and out of cars.
> 
> Any suggestions on what works well and what doesn't?


 
A polycarbonate 'crystal' case maybe?


Spoiler


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 13, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> You screw it by writing "we aare" they never have mistakes


 
i think you forgot the east typo in the manual


----------



## Rizzorules (Feb 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i think you forgot the east typo in the manual


 
Manuals are for noobs


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 13, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> Manuals are for noobs


 
doesnt mean there wasnt a typo


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 13, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> link?


Just scroll up a few posts, I think someone quoted him.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i think you forgot the east typo in the manual


 
Doesn't exist


----------



## DevilHands (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks like the train is starting to pick up some speed.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Looks like the train is starting to pick up some speed.


There is no train


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Ah I see
> 
> Also guys got a question:
> 
> ...


 

I've heard rumors that they switch manufacturing companies because they found out that there design was getting leaked.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Looks like the train is starting to pick up some speed.


 

No, the train took an alternate path which is making it longer thanks to those trying to take down the GW site.


----------



## AnkitC (Feb 13, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Doesn't exist



Ofcourse there is no typo. Sony has triple checked everything before publishing the manual.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 13, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I've heard rumors that they switch manufacturing companies because they found out that there design was getting leaked.


 

Oh really, tht sux


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Oh really, tht sux


 

Thats pure speculation


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 13, 2015)

Consoles without charger , companies that fail to inform their clients ...What a time to be alive .


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 13, 2015)

fine, here is me running it, if you dont believe me


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> fine, here is me running it, if you dont believe me


 

Hahahaha


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 13, 2015)

Cool song to listen to while waiting for Gateway:



- it's what i'm listening to right now


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> fine, here is me running it, if you dont believe me


It's magnificent!


----------



## ryanjf97 (Feb 13, 2015)

waiting on my MMN3DSXL to be delivered to my house today! Very keen.
If I wanted to System Transfer from my New 3DS to my MMN3DS, should I wait until Gateway release, and then set up an emuNAND on my MM console, and then system transfer from the New 3DS sysNAND to the MM emuNAND?


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 13, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> waiting on my MMN3DSXL to be delivered to my house today! Very keen.
> If I wanted to System Transfer from my New 3DS to my MMN3DS, should I wait until Gateway release, and then set up an emuNAND on my MM console, and then system transfer from the New 3DS sysNAND to the MM emuNAND?


 

Yes wait a few days....might come out Sunday.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> fine, here is me running it, if you dont believe me


 

The hype is real now


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> fine, here is me running it, if you dont believe me


Award for best Photoshop skills goes to....


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 13, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Award for best Photoshop skills goes to....


 

I'm really FEELING it


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh snap, ryanjf97 is back. Gw hype squad regrouping before the release?


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 13, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Doesn't exist


Correct.  It doesn't exist NOW.  Good try but to many people saw it.   Lol

How far are apart are the contractions?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 13, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> I'm really FEELING it


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 13, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


>


 

Awesome XD


----------



## ryanjf97 (Feb 13, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Oh snap, ryanjf97 is back. Gw hype squad regrouping before the release?


 
you know it!


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 13, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Doesn't exist


 
just like n3ds support.. lol


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 13, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> just like n3ds support.. lol


 

Yet


----------



## ryanjf97 (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't want to get my hopes up and over-hype this release again, but my god am i so keen for it


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 13, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Award for best Photoshop skills goes to....


 
what do you mean 'photoshop' that isnt photoshop, thats 10% real!


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> what do you mean 'photoshop' that isnt photoshop, thats 10% real!


I'll let you figure out what I mean by yourself :-P


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> what do you mean 'photoshop' that isnt photoshop, thats 10% real!


And 90% fake?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 13, 2015)

Nightwish said:


> And 90% fake?


 
NOOOO, no no no, its 34986% fake


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> NOOOO, no no no, its 34986% fake


 


...but then it's more fake then real...right....hold on my math is not too good give me a few to check this out.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 13, 2015)

We can wait until the end of the month. Relax, they are only 2 weeks at most.
Confirm that will be on Sunday !! Please please please


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> fine, here is me running it, if you dont believe me


 
Still more real and truthful than GW's claimed n3ds update


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

Friday the 13th in 4hrs and 4hrs and 6 minutes


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 13, 2015)

Dont forget to keep checking this: http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm


----------



## ryanjf97 (Feb 13, 2015)

the countdowns bring bad flashbacks to me


----------



## Vickyle (Feb 13, 2015)

Gateway still has no solution yet. It will be soon.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Dont forget to keep checking this: http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm


 

Now that is a damn good clock.


----------



## Rob Blou (Feb 13, 2015)

I can't wait to see what we will have to do to launch the exploit  hopefully they found an offline method.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

Lol people need instructions? Since when was that a thing?


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 13, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> 3.1 set up instructions for N3DS here: http://gateway-3ds.com/3.1-installation/


 

And here I was expecting you to link us to a Rick Roll or something.

But hey, either way, Sony confirmed that the N3DS exploit is easy to implement!


----------



## dustmite (Feb 13, 2015)

To tell the truth, after all this waiting I regret my GW purchase. 
And with this my N3DSLL JAP import. For now it was a useless waste of time and money. 

Maybe in the end I can play something on my JAP console with GW. Maybe. 
But I will have to deal with a JAP console forever.

As a customer, for GW I am not even worth a news update or ETA. 
How can that be?

What a shitty customer experience.


----------



## dustmite (Feb 13, 2015)

To tell the truth, after all this waiting I regret my GW purchase. 
And with this my N3DSLL JAP import. For now it was a useless waste of time and money. 

Maybe in the end I can play something on my JAP console with GW. Maybe. 
But I will have to deal with a JAP console forever.

As a customer, for GW I am not even worth a news update or ETA. 
How can that be?

What a shitty customer experience.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 13, 2015)

Got my target.com order a day early. I'll likely not keep this as I already have a JPN N3DS regular and like the smaller size. But got this one just in case 8.1J isn't supported by GW for some reason.

Black N3DS XL: 9.0


----------



## Kwongger (Feb 13, 2015)

Kracken said:


> Got my target.com order a day early. I'll likely not keep this as I already have a JPN N3DS regular and like the smaller size. But got this one just in case 8.1J isn't supported by GW for some reason.
> 
> Black N3DS XL: 9.0


 
WIN!  YES!  I'll be getting one tomorrow.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2015)

Kwongger said:


> WIN! YES! I'll be getting one tomorrow.


 
Same for me if everything goes well


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

dustmite said:


> To tell the truth, after all this waiting I regret my GW purchase.
> And with this my N3DSLL JAP import. For now it was a useless waste of time and money.
> 
> Maybe in the end I can play something on my JAP console with GW. Maybe.
> ...


Coming from the person who IMPORTED a console in which they rely on a product that doesn't support there console (yet). Honestly, that was your decision. Waiting for it to come out in your region would have been a much smarter option in my opinion. At least then you could still play games from your local store and be able to understand it. Don't complain, it was your actions that lead to this. No where did GW tell you to import a console.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 13, 2015)

Woot first one in line at walmart. They only have 4 consoles total. Cray cray. Lol gna be so mad if I'm the only one here at midnight


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 13, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Coming from the person who IMPORTED a console in which they rely on a product that doesn't support there console (yet). Honestly, that was your decision. Waiting for it to come out in your region would have been a much smarter option in my opinion. At least then you could still play games from your local store and be able to understand it. Don't complain, it was your actions that lead to this. No where did GW tell you to import a console.


 
so what are you trying to say?
oh,  I got you: you are trying to say that you are smart man , the one who bought a GW 2 months ago are idiot?
They DID play a trick with us,I think you are so selfish and naive.


----------



## The Afroman (Feb 13, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Coming from the person who IMPORTED a console in which they rely on a product that doesn't support there console (yet). Honestly, that was your decision. Waiting for it to come out in your region would have been a much smarter option in my opinion. At least then you could still play games from your local store and be able to understand it. Don't complain, it was your actions that lead to this. No where did GW tell you to import a console.


Hey you.. Yeah you. Quit being so level headed and calm..


----------



## kheil (Feb 13, 2015)

i have alaways have my faith in the gateway and iwill not say i regret and wasted my 3months of waiting for the new3ds update becuase im wlling to wait for the update for the new3ds until then it will be always be soon  for me


----------



## dustmite (Feb 13, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Coming from the person who IMPORTED a console in which they rely on a product that doesn't support there console (yet). Honestly, that was your decision. Waiting for it to come out in your region would have been a much smarter option in my opinion. At least then you could still play games from your local store and be able to understand it. Don't complain, it was your actions that lead to this. No where did GW tell you to import a console.


 
Yes - it was my decision. 

But the customer experience is still shitty.
So I try to get some news from here.
Like many others who are sitting there with expensive paperweights.


----------



## zwang1208 (Feb 13, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Coming from the person who IMPORTED a console in which they rely on a product that doesn't support there console (yet). Honestly, that was your decision. Waiting for it to come out in your region would have been a much smarter option in my opinion. At least then you could still play games from your local store and be able to understand it. Don't complain, it was your actions that lead to this. No where did GW tell you to import a console.


 
The fucking truth is that fucking video on GW website 3 months ago is just a fucking shit. You can't blame others. What we should do is fucking damn GW. Why they fucking use New 3DS in that video. It's totally a lie. Fuck them all.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

Lol all I know is that I have a Gateway, and tomorrow I will have a N3DS. The difference? I'll actually be able to play games that I already have without having to import them and learn a second language. General rule - importing a console you can't use is the same thing as literally buying a brick.


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 13, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Yes - it was my decision.
> 
> But the customer experience is still shitty.
> So I try to get some news from here.
> Like many others who are sitting there with expensive paperweights.


 


have you tried putting in a retail game into this EXPENSIVE paperweight?
OMG - shock, it works?!
it's not totally useless is it?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> have you tried putting in a retail game into this EXPENSIVE paperweight?
> OMG - shock, it works?!
> it's not totally useless is it?


Lol he's too lazy to import a game for a system he imported.


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 13, 2015)

dustmite said:


> To tell the truth, after all this waiting I regret my GW purchase.
> And with this my N3DSLL JAP import. For now it was a useless waste of time and money.
> 
> Maybe in the end I can play something on my JAP console with GW. Maybe.
> ...


You made a gamble that GW's N3DS support would be limited to JPN/AUS consoles due to firmware differences. This is a gamble you lost. Now you're just sour about it.

You still have a perfectly functional console, and GW support when and if it comes. And if US consoles HAD been 9.3+ as you gambled they would be, you would have had to "deal with" the JPN console "forever" anyway. Well, now it's time to sleep in the bed you made.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 13, 2015)

As a side note to all the JP 3ds complainers you can play american ds games totally fine... All of this broken nail whining is pretty much irrelevant. If your a grown man, take the loss like one, and if you're a kid... There's your lesson...


----------



## Kracken (Feb 13, 2015)

Man, after holding the XL for a bit I wish the regular one was just a little bit bigger. The XL is just too large/heavy to be portable for me, but it is much more comfortable in my hands than the regular or old 3DS. My gf has the big iphone 6 and I thought that was just too big to take around, the XL is even bigger than that. I tried to put the XL in my pocket and about 1/4 sticks out the top. I guess if you wear a lot of cargo shorts it might work out.

The XL though is very comfortable, except for the button placements. They are about the same distance from the edge as the regular N3DS which is my main issue with the 3DS in general. It makes by thumb cramp up and the XL doesn't seem to remedy that issue.

One thing I hate about the XL from holding it for a minute, the glossy. If it was matte I might entertain the idea of selling my JPN N3DS and keeping the XL. Although how could I give up the faceplates and colored buttons? I can't.


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 13, 2015)

Just wanna confirm if is possible to add my local debit visa card details into JPN N3DS eShop account to add funds or not?


----------



## Kracken (Feb 13, 2015)

Just3DS said:


> Just wanna confirm if is possible to add my local debit visa card details into JPN N3DS eShop account to add funds or not?


 
Don't think so. Pretty sure that is why places like nippon-yasan offer to sell you JPN eshop credit for a small upcharge.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 13, 2015)

Just3DS said:


> Just wanna confirm if is possible to add my local debit visa card details into JPN N3DS eShop account to add funds or not?


Yes should be possible... I've read multiple times that you can and that it is Sony that requires the gift cards.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 13, 2015)

I wonder if a jap n3dll would sell for 200 on craigslist


----------



## Kwongger (Feb 13, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> I wonder if a jap n3dll would sell for 200 on craigslist


 

I'd assume less that.  You'd have to happen across someone who was looking for one.  Idk about you, but my experiences with cl have been horrid.


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 13, 2015)

Kracken said:


> Don't think so. Pretty sure that is why places like nippon-yasan offer to sell you JPN eshop credit for a small upcharge.


Oh nice, didn't thought about Nintendo prepaid cards. Well I might be keeping JPN N3DS for eShop stuff instead of resell (possibly it in emuNAND if GW support comes in), while I gonna sell mine previous 3DS consoles that I have to get a EUR N3DS XL as I notice that switching from XL to this N3DS is causing my fingers cramping on shoulder buttons a lot (meaning I have big hands). 

Anyway if you know other similar sites do let me know as the site you linked has stopped using PayPal for gift cards pre-paid cards as they said. Thanks!


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 13, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Coming from the person who IMPORTED a console in which they rely on a product that doesn't support there console (yet). Honestly, that was your decision. Waiting for it to come out in your region would have been a much smarter option in my opinion. At least then you could still play games from your local store and be able to understand it. Don't complain, it was your actions that lead to this. No where did GW tell you to import a console.


 
Well it actually is a shitty customer experience. You can't deny. But it is a shitty business to begin with so... I guess we can't really complain.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 13, 2015)

nor3x said:


> Yes should be possible... I've read multiple times that you can and that it is Sony that requires the gift cards.


 
Than why do people in the US pay for point cards with their CC from nippon-yasan? They are more expensive not discounted correct?


----------



## nor3x (Feb 13, 2015)

Kracken said:


> Than why do people in the US pay for point cards with their CC from nippon-yasan? They are more expensive not discounted correct?


I didn't say ppl in the US were genius lol


----------



## idx13 (Feb 13, 2015)

What's this about jpn 3ds being useless? Did something happen?? Won't they work with gateway eventually and even get a region changer?


----------



## nor3x (Feb 13, 2015)

nor3x said:


> I didn't say ppl in the US were genius lol


It says quite clearly here that you can http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997614-...tendo-eshop-for-a-japanese-3ds-work-in-the-us


----------



## Kracken (Feb 13, 2015)

Just3DS said:


> Oh nice, didn't thought about Nintendo prepaid cards. Well I might be keeping JPN N3DS for eShop stuff instead of resell (possibly it in emuNAND if GW support comes in), while I gonna sell mine previous 3DS consoles that I have to get a EUR N3DS XL as I notice that switching from XL to this N3DS is causing my fingers cramping on shoulder buttons a lot (meaning I have big hands).
> 
> Anyway if you know other similar sites do let me know as the site you linked has stopped using PayPal for gift cards pre-paid cards as they said. Thanks!


 
I'd only buy these if you have to use paypal. If you can use a CC it would be cheaper to use it directly on the eshop.
http://www.play-asia.com/nintendo-n...panese-network-onl-paOS-13-49-en-70-4a2v.html
http://www.play-asia.com/nintendo-n...panese-network-onl-paOS-13-49-en-70-5239.html


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 13, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> I wonder if a jap n3dll would sell for 200 on craigslist


The stupidity of people should never be underestimated. A new one is $210 on Amazon with warranty.   Good luck.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> The stupidity of people should never be underestimated. A new one is $210 on Amazon with warranty.   Good luck.


This! The majority of Americans still think a mac book air is better than a surface pro 3 ...  LOL


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 13, 2015)

Not sure what I s on or off topic now.

There were only 4 people outside GameStop at 10 to pay for the pre-order.  I will head back in 20 minutes to pick it up.  Of course they had no accessories.  The only cases for XL they had were pink or Barbie.  Yuk.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> The stupidity of people should never be underestimated. A new one is $210 on Amazon with warranty.   Good luck.


This! The majority of Americans still think a mac book air is better than a surface pro 3 ...  LOL


----------



## BouncyBread (Feb 13, 2015)

zwang1208 said:


> My MH4U cartridge will be delivered next Tuesday. If GW doesn't release New 3DS support before Tuesday, I will probably update my red beauty.


 
Hmm, why would you need to update? There's no mh4u patch out yet , and being on the latest version of the e-shop isn't required for online (to my knowledge).

Edit: actually i think there is a patch


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 13, 2015)

nor3x said:


> This! The majority of Americans still think a mac book air is better than a surface pro 3 ...  LOL


Eh, depends on how you look at it. Some people buy it for OS X, others because it's a gorgeous laptop. Expensive, but nice. I'd take a Mac Book Pro over a Surface 3 any day because the trackpad is much better and I hate Win8+touchscreens. And the keyboard is pretty bad IMO when I tried one once.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> The stupidity of people should never be underestimated. A new one is $210 on Amazon with warranty. Good luck.


 
That's why if you wanted to import one the smart move was to get the regular size N3DS in the US. Shouldn't be much trouble getting your money back if you need to sell it since Americans are pretty retarded when it comes to importing shit. Look at all the amiibos they are buying up from people bulk ordering them from Japan for cheap.

Once GW works on it I'm sure there will be people looking for the regular N3DS for faceplates since it'll be region free.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 13, 2015)

Kracken said:


> That's why if you wanted to import one the smart move was to get the regular size N3DS in the US. Shouldn't be much trouble getting your money back if you need to sell it since Americans are pretty retarded when it comes to importing shit. Look at all the amiibos they are buying up from people bulk ordering them from Japan for cheap.
> 
> Once GW works on it I'm sure there will be people looking for the regular N3DS for faceplates since it'll be region free.


 
Yup.. I imported the AUS white one... I got the Alpha Sapphire and BOO plates..


----------



## nor3x (Feb 13, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Eh, depends on how you look at it. Some people buy it for OS X, others because it's a gorgeous laptop. Expensive, but nice. I'd take a Mac Book Pro over a Surface 3 any day because the trackpad is much better and I hate Win8+touchscreens. And the keyboard is pretty bad IMO when I tried one once.


Are you sure it was a sp3 and not the older ones you tried? ... Anyway I'll leave this topic alone. Most people rarely actually own both items they are comparing before coming to a consensus. (Not aimed directly at you) but it is good to have actually owned both before making a conclusion.


----------



## idx13 (Feb 13, 2015)

What's this about jpn 3ds being useless? Did something happen?? Won't they work with gateway eventually and even get a region changer?
idx13, 14 minutes ago Top #5539


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 13, 2015)

Kracken said:


> I'd only buy these if you have to use paypal. If you can use a CC it would be cheaper to use it directly on the eshop.
> http://www.play-asia.com/nintendo-n...panese-network-onl-paOS-13-49-en-70-4a2v.html
> http://www.play-asia.com/nintendo-n...panese-network-onl-paOS-13-49-en-70-5239.html


Oddly, that is more expensive than the site you linked earlier, 7ish GBP for 1000 card and 31.55 GBP for 5000 instead of 35.4 ish GBP which it says on playasia
That takes me back to my actual question, is it possible to directly use my debit card on JPN eShop (because that's how I add in usually for my EUR console), of course I could've tested it myself but I don't want to update N3DS console firmware yet.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Eh, depends on how you look at it. Some people buy it for OS X, others because it's a gorgeous laptop. Expensive, but nice. I'd take a Mac Book Pro over a Surface 3 any day because the trackpad is much better and I hate Win8+touchscreens. And the keyboard is pretty bad IMO when I tried one once.


I'd take a Razer Blade over anything xD thing is so sexy


----------



## dustmite (Feb 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Not sure what I s on or off topic now.
> 
> There were only 4 people outside GameStop at 10 to pay for the pre-order. I will head back in 20 minutes to pick it up. Of course they had no accessories. The only cases for XL they had were pink or Barbie. Yuk.


 

I hope this 4 people are the Gateway team. To test the update at 12:02 and release it at 12:03.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 13, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> I'd take a Razer Blade over anything xD thing is so sexy


Yea, also depends on use case, you're not using either laptop to seriously game, but if you had to, the sp3 would obviously be better for that.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 13, 2015)

nor3x said:


> Are you sure it was a sp3 and not the older ones you tried? ... Anyway I'll leave this topic alone. Most people rarely actually own both items they are comparing before coming to a consensus. (Not aimed directly at you) but it is good to have actually owned both before making a conclusion.


Eh, fair. Most people who argue over OS X vs Win usually get absolutely nowhere. I'm only biased towards OS X because I've used it and it's unix-like which is a huge plus for me for terminal stuff.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 13, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Eh, fair. Most people who argue over OS X vs Win usually get absolutely nowhere. I'm only biased towards OS X because I've used it and it's unix-like which is a huge plus for me for terminal stuff.


Yup osx wins hands down if you're thing is terminal dev'ing, something win10 is trying to fix with a power shell.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

nor3x said:


> Yea, also depends on use case, you're not using either laptop to seriously game, but if you had to, the sp3 would obviously be better for that.


Lol as a programmer, even without gaming I'd take a Razer Blade Pro. Hope the new model comes with a touch screen, it can actually be helpful in many scenarios. Having a nice GPU to go with a device is always a nice thing, especially if your messing with anything that has to do with 3D.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 13, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Eh, depends on how you look at it. Some people buy it for OS X, others because it's a gorgeous laptop. Expensive, but nice. I'd take a Mac Book Pro over a Surface 3 any day because the trackpad is much better and I hate Win8+touchscreens. And the keyboard is pretty bad IMO when I tried one once.


With every click windows gets slower and slower.  Never been a Mac person but I just got tired of the constant reimaging hard drives and bought my wife a MacBook pro.  And yes that surface keyboard is rather crummy.



dustmite said:


> I hope this 4 people are the Gateway team. To test the update at 12:02 and release it at 12:03.


It would be a whoot if they were from Missouri.  Lol.  

Any confirmed reports on firmware from GameStop?


----------



## nor3x (Feb 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> With every click windows gets slower and slower.  Never been a Mac person but I just got tired of the constant reimaging hard drives and bought my wife a MacBook pro.  And yes that surface keyboard is rather crummy.


I've heard a lot of ppl bring up these same points, upon further questioning these have almost always been people who 1. never actually used anything above win8.1 and 2. Don't know that Microsoft has released 5 different keyboards for the surface... Touch 1 Type 1, Touch 2 Type 2, and one of the best keyboards on an ultrabook to date the surface pro type cover 3.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

Lol so how many of us use Linux?


----------



## nor3x (Feb 13, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Lol so how many of us use Linux?


I'm a Linux head! Not as a main driver though... Smh I derailed this thread lol


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

nor3x said:


> I'm a Linux head! Not as a main driver though... Smh I derailed this thread lol


Haha used to only use Windows, then I delved into the world of web hosting. Now I can't get enough xD


----------



## nor3x (Feb 13, 2015)

BT dubs the type cover 3 (aka the surface pro 3's keyboard got a nearly impossible 4.5 with 400 review on amazon... Just sayin' that would be a lot of wrong ppl lol.  http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Surface-Type-Cover-Black/dp/B00N3K3KOC


----------



## Kracken (Feb 13, 2015)

Just3DS said:


> Oddly, that is more expensive than the site you linked earlier, 7ish GBP for 1000 card and 31.55 GBP for 5000 instead of 35.4 ish GBP which it says on playasia
> That takes me back to my actual question, is it possible to directly use my debit card on JPN eShop (because that's how I add in usually for my EUR console), of course I could've tested it myself but I don't want to update N3DS console firmware yet.


 
Yeah, playasia is routinely more expensive than other japanese importers. People have said you can use a US CC on the JPN eshop so do that unless you really need to use paypal.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> With every click windows gets slower and slower. Never been a Mac person but I just got tired of the constant reimaging hard drives and bought my wife a MacBook pro. And yes that surface keyboard is rather crummy.


Everybody these days thinks they need the latest and greatest.  I've been using the same netbook for college courses for a good while and I've never been let down by it.  ASUS 2.0GHz Dual-Core with Windows 7.  Cost me $250, barely more than an N3DS lol.  Of course my home PC is a monster, but that's a different story.  When you're outside of your home, you really just need something reliable, not super fast/expensive.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Everybody these days thinks they need the latest and greatest.  I've been using the same netbook for college courses for a good while and I've never been let down by it.  ASUS 2.0GHz Dual-Core with Windows 7.  Cost me $250, barely more than an N3DS lol.  Of course my home PC is a monster, but that's a different story.  When you're outside of your home, you really just need something reliable, not super fast/expensive.


This is a very true statement, as long as you have something that can get what you need done you should be fine. For me who is out and about all the time I have my G750 for both my gaming and work needs.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 13, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Lol so how many of us use Linux?


Arch Linux is best Linux.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 13, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Everybody these days thinks they need the latest and greatest.  I've been using the same netbook for college courses for a good while and I've never been let down by it.  ASUS 2.0GHz Dual-Core with Windows 7.  Cost me $250, barely more than an N3DS lol.  Of course my home PC is a monster, but that's a different story.  When you're outside of your home, you really just need something reliable, not super fast/expensive.


Agree, if it's not your main, then does it really matter. The reason I brought up the sp3 vs air was because of value per dollar and how Americans are spoon fed products. The sp3 happens to be EXTRA useful to me as I only carry one thing to my college classes... And that one thing has all my handwritten notes as well as required textbooks (which I have saved a killing on because digital). So yea, to each is own.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 13, 2015)

nor3x said:


> Agree, if it's not your main, then does it really matter. The reason I brought up the sp3 vs air was because of value per dollar and how Americans are spoon fed products. The sp3 happens to be EXTRA useful to me as I only carry one thing to my college classes... And that one thing has all my handwritten notes as well as required textbooks (which I have saved a killing on because digital). So yea, to each is own.


I mean don't get me wrong, Apple is definitely the epitome of unnecessary overspending on technology of any kind, but I can see why people would shy away from Windows 8, too. Hopefully Win10 accomplishes what Win8 kinda failed on, and that's to be a solid OS across all Windows devices, portable or not, immediately after release.

Of course, I might change my tune quick if my student aid comes through for this next semester and it's more than I expect it to be.  A multi-function PC with a touchscreen could prove quite useful in that case.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Arch Linux is best Linux.


Lol more of a CentOS guy, sometimes Mint.


----------



## lolboy (Feb 13, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Lol so how many of us use Linux?


Linux? What is that?

Lol, just kidding. Why would someone use linux when windows exists? Windows 4 ever


----------



## Xzi (Feb 13, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Linux? What is that?
> 
> Lol, just kidding. Why would someone use linux when windows exists? Windows 4 ever


Nothing wrong with Linux, but definitely more for the DIY type of person, lol. I have Ubuntu on an older machine that was given to me for free, and that thing runs almost as fast as a Windows machine with twice as much power. So it's definitely less of a resource hog, and Linux has better data encryption/security, but being a PC gamer on Linux is just more of a martyrdom than I'm willing to take on, rofl.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 13, 2015)

9.0.0-20U 

Only thing that sucks is supper stable "is not working correctly".  May have a dud, will have to see if I can calibrate it.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Nothing wrong with Linux, but definitely more for the DIY type of person, lol. I have Ubuntu on an older machine that was given to me for free, and that thing runs almost as fast as a Windows machine with twice as much power. So it's definitely less of a resource hog, and Linux has better data encryption/security, but being a PC gamer on Linux is just more of a martyrdom than I'm willing to take on, rofl.


Yes, Linux is a lot more resource friendly. Makes it good for older computers, like those that are still running XP. I still rely on Windows for gaming, which is why I dual boot CentOS and Windows.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 13, 2015)

This is when all the people with Jap New 3ds hurt in tha but


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> 9.0.0-20U
> 
> Only thing that sucks is supper stable "is not working correctly".  May have a dud, will have to see if I can calibrate it.


Lol yay, one of my predicted versions for the N3DS. 9.2 or 9.0


----------



## 2skies (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyone NA pick up their N3DSXL's? I did but I don't want to even turn it on until Gateway support drops. ;p What's your firmware on the black/red ones?

edit: someone replied way faster than I submitted the message, yay 9.0


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

2skies said:


> Anyone NA pick up their N3DSXL's? I did but I don't want to even turn it on until Gateway support drops. ;p What's your firmware on the black/red ones?


Look up

Edit: also not grabbing mine until after work tomorrow, don't want to deal with the croud in my area. Always gets crazy with Nintendo releases at my GameStop.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 13, 2015)

Damn, y'all nerds are *IN MY BRAIN. *And some fast typers to boot


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> 9.0.0-20U
> 
> Only thing that sucks is supper stable "is not working correctly". May have a dud, will have to see if I can calibrate it.


Might sound like a stupid question but how is the color temperature on the top screen (what color tint is it)? Compared to the bottom? Compared to any other 3DSs you own?


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 13, 2015)

so should we be picking up the sky or the qq3ds card  for the new 3ds?


----------



## r5xscn (Feb 13, 2015)

The top is warmer than the bottom on my New 3DS LL. How about the US one?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> so should we be picking up the sky or the qq3ds card  for the new 3ds?


My new cart, the ZenCart.

It can even let your N3DS boot into Linux!!!!


----------



## bobtheglob101 (Feb 13, 2015)

r5xscn said:


> The top is warmer than the bottom on my New 3DS LL. How about the US one?


I wouldn't think a region has anything to do with how a console warms up since it's basically the exact same hardware.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 13, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> Might sound like a stupid question but how is the color temperature on the top screen (what color tint is it)? Compared to the bottom? Compared to any other 3DSs you own?


Ha.  Don't ask me I am color blind.  

Noticing a lot of flickering.  When I go to calibrate the "super stabil is not working correctly" error flashes constantly.  Tried takinging my glasses off, moving couches, wiped the lens with a tissue.  Same thing.  The 3D effect is there but brightness seems to be flicking.  

Called GameStop but they were closing up and said all of their stock is committed to pre-order.  (So was mine, but mine doesn't work). Said I would have to go through Nintindo.  Don't think so!  They open at 10:00 and manager will be there.  I get a new one or my money back.   Still have one shipping from Best Buy, but I am going to have to scramble to find another one.  May check Amazon after I post this.  

This sucks we have a 7 hour road trip in the morning and I was really hoping my oldest son could have his own 3DS even if was just playing our retail carts.  

Other than that it looks nice.  Not sure I like the red, but my wife and two boys are redheads so red is the favorite color in this house.  

Will look up some more troubleshooting steps.  The camera it uses is the center one at the top correct?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Ha. Don't ask me I am color blind.
> 
> Noticing a lot of flickering. When I go to calibrate the "super stabil is not working correctly" error flashes constantly. Tried takinging my glasses off, moving couches, wiped the lens with a tissue. Same thing. The 3D effect is there but brightness seems to be flicking.
> 
> ...


 
At one point during the demonstration of the super stable 3d in the settings, but NOT the calibration that's like "hey don't mess with this calibration!", on step 2, there is a stick figure and he moves and will lean his head if you lean your head to show you how the tracking is seeing you, try that out and see what he does.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Ha.  Don't ask me I am color blind.
> 
> Noticing a lot of flickering.  When I go to calibrate the "super stabil is not working correctly" error flashes constantly.  Tried takinging my glasses off, moving couches, wiped the lens with a tissue.  Same thing.  The 3D effect is there but brightness seems to be flicking.
> 
> ...


Well if you have another coming in see if you get the same thing happening. It does sound like a problem with the unit though, so see what the Manager will do. I wish you luck.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 13, 2015)

Hype is coursing through my veins, I cant sleep, and I'm supposed to be up in 2,5 hours >.>


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 13, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> At one point during the demonstration of the super stable 3d in the settings, but NOT the calibration that's like "hey don't mess with this calibration!", on step 2, there is a stick figure and he moves and will lean his head if you lean your head to show you how the tracking is seeing you, try that out and see what he does.


He tracks fairly well, tilts his head when I tilt mine, but it greys out a lot and flicks the ? Mark on his face and flickers the error message.  I moved to the dining room with no CFL bulbs and same thing.  The error never stays on for long but is it is never stable for more than a second or so.  

Amazon only has the jap version, BB web site is sold out online and in store, Wally world doesn't have it up on their site. 

Live and learn.  Next time pre-order twice as many as you need and just return the excess.  

It's not like the road trip will be ruined or anything.  We will have 3 iPhones, 2 iPads and a GW 3DS with us.  Hell I could bring the WII U and plug it into the inverter and they can play off the Gamepad. Lol.  That thing only draws 30 watts, right?  I suppose they could even play Smash with the WII U and 3DS or do they connect over the LAN?


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 13, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Hype is coursing through my veins, I cant sleep, and I'm supposed to be up in 2,5 hours >.>


 
you should thank for SONYUSA and Garyopa 's hype help.


----------



## Razor83 (Feb 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Noticing a lot of flickering. When I go to calibrate the "super stabil is not working correctly" error flashes constantly. Tried takinging my glasses off, moving couches, wiped the lens with a tissue. Same thing. The 3D effect is there but brightness seems to be flicking.


Have you tried turning auto-brightness off in the home menu settings? That stopped the 'flickering' for me


----------



## Kracken (Feb 13, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> This is when all the people with Jap New 3ds hurt in tha but


 
Why? Many of us have a console unavailable in the US with faceplates, SNES buttons and fits in our pockets.

I have a US N3DS XL sitting right next to my N3DS JPN in their boxes. Guess which one I'm returning?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 13, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> you should thank for SONYUSA and Garyopa 's hype help.


Nope, I'll be playing my retail carts  Since I didn't waste time and money on a jap n3ds :-P nyanya 

Also I have a MMn3DSXL preordered, so hype is inevitable


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 13, 2015)

Kracken said:


> Why? Many of us have a console unavailable in the US with faceplates, SNES buttons and fits in our pockets.
> 
> I have a US N3DS XL sitting right next to my N3DS JPN in their boxes. Guess which one I'm returning?


 

The XL , I personally prefer the XL, looks slightly nicer to me but yeh the fact that nicer buttons, face plates and a much better size than original 3ds sound great and it's not in the U.S, that sucks ass HARD


----------



## villiamSSSS (Feb 13, 2015)

i have heard that the GW support for n3ds would be released in 72 hours. is  that true  or  troll?


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 13, 2015)

Razor83 said:


> Have you tried turning auto-brightness off in the home menu settings? That stopped the 'flickering' for me


Thanks.  Tried that and it did stop the general screen flickering but did nothing for the 3D error.

Does anyone get that error at all when in calibration?   In the screen check I just get the head greyed out and the ? On the face.

I have been around long enough to suspect user error as the most likely cause but this just doesn't seem right.  Maybe it doesn't like my ugly ass mug.


----------



## CrazySpaniard (Feb 13, 2015)

villiamSSSS said:


> i have heard that the GW support for n3ds would be released in 72 hours. is that true or troll?


it's a true troll


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 13, 2015)

villiamSSSS said:


> i have heard that the GW support for n3ds would be released in 72 hours. is  that true  or  troll?


Only time will tell 


CrazySpaniard said:


> it's a true troll


Says the crazy Spaniard


----------



## Kracken (Feb 13, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> The XL , I personally prefer the XL, looks slightly nicer to me but yeh the fact that nicer buttons, face plates and a much better size than original 3ds sound great and it's not in the U.S, that sucks ass HARD


 
I personally like the XL for comfort, but that is the only thing. When I weigh everything I'd rather have the regular. I can always order a grip or something from Japan if my thumb(s) cramp up to much like on the old 3DS from long play sessions (I actually used the mario kart wheel as a grip). I can't get rid of my Boo faceplate...it glows in the dark, c'mon.

If the only difference was size I'd choose the XL in a heartbeat, but looking at the two available models I have to choose the regular.


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Feb 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Thanks. Tried that and it did stop the general screen flickering but did nothing for the 3D error.
> 
> Does anyone get that error at all when in calibration? In the screen check I just get the head greyed out and the ? On the face.
> 
> I have been around long enough to suspect user error as the most likely cause but this just doesn't seem right. Maybe it doesn't like my ugly ass mug.


 have no lights *behind* your head otherwise track system screws up.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 13, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> have no lights *behind* your head otherwise track system screws up.


Tried that one as well, still no love.  Thanks for the suggestion.  

 I checked BB again and they have the black on in store, just not the red so I ordered it.  If GameStop won't fix me up at 10 will just drive across the street and pick up the black one at BB.  (And test it before I leave of course)

Now I need a few hours sleep.  Vodka time!


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 13, 2015)

villiamSSSS said:


> i have heard that the GW support for n3ds would be released in 72 hours. is that true or troll?


 
Something is coming in 72 hours.
BS update that 3 guys on the forum will care about or the awaited N3DS support...?

Don't set your expectations too high.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh no, not again. The De Ja Vu.

*Shingeki no Veho* 5 pages back.


----------



## Axido (Feb 13, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> Something is coming in 72 hours.
> BS update that 3 guys on the forum will care about or the awaited N3DS support...?
> 
> Don't set your expectations too high.


Why are you guys always calling it 72 hours? It's not even 60 hours anymore. Don't you know how to time, lol?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

54 more hours, by the time I wake up we will be at 48


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 13, 2015)

http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm - 54 hours left, enjoy the countdown guys


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 13, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm - 54 hours left, enjoy the countdown guys


Alright, 6 hours more, and I'll post the 2nd day.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Alright, 6 hours more, and I'll post the 2nd day.


I have a feeling Gary will do that, he did have a pic for the first day. I'm sure he has one for the second.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 13, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> I have a feeling Gary will do that, he did have a pic for the first day. I'm sure he has one for the second.


I meant the OST : 3


----------



## FR0ZN (Feb 13, 2015)

Where did the rumors for those 72 hours come from? Did one of the usual suspects (SonyUSA / Gary) drop a hint? 
I hope you guys are not getting excited over the bold font in the Zelda MM3D over at maxconsole, because that would be very vague to use as a potential GW release hint.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

iCEQB said:


> Where did the rumors for those 72 hours come from? Did one of the usual suspects (SonyUSA / Gary) drop a hint?
> I hope you guys are not getting excited over the bold font in the Zelda MM3D over at maxconsole, because that would be very vague to use as a potential GW release hint.


Garys post made in the GW thread on maxconsole. All decorated with GW stuff, he could be playing us but he's not really one to do that to us. Seems like he's having a bit of fun with the wait this time around.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 13, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Garys post made in the GW thread on maxconsole. All decorated with GW stuff, he could be playing us but he's not really one to do that to us. Seems like he's having a bit of fun with the wait this time around.


 

Even if he is which is unlikely something should crop up this month, regardless no one should feel the need to jump to Sky3ds now, but then again...
why were people jumping ship earlier are not even waiting for the release?  Sigh ah well, some just can't wait I guess


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 13, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Even if he is which is unlikely something should crop up this month, regardless no one should feel the need to jump to Sky3ds now, but then again...
> why were people jumping ship earlier are not even waiting for the release?  Sigh ah well, some just can't wait I guess


Ppl jumping ship since they value their time more than the features, but IMO that is also bs since you can pick up a nice legit game and play till release. You could have even kept it to extract the header if you wanted then sell.

In the end, not my problem, and there is no point to feel sorry for them since they get to play their freeRomz before us


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 13, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Ppl jumping ship since they value their time more than the features, but IMO that is also bs since you can pick up a nice legit game and play till release. You could have even kept it to extract the header if you wanted then sell.
> 
> In the end, not my problem, and there is no point to feel sorry for them since they get to play their freeRomz before us


 

Good point, I also still have my standard 3ds xl fortunately which I could keep, still thinking about it


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 13, 2015)

iCEQB said:


> Where did the rumors for those 72 hours come from? Did one of the usual suspects (SonyUSA / Gary) drop a hint?
> I hope you guys are not getting excited over the bold font in the Zelda MM3D over at maxconsole, because that would be very vague to use as a potential GW release hint.


The image was posted aroun 9am central this morning and should still be here, but by noon it appeared he had taken it down at max console.   

I saved a copy.  You be the judge.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> The image was posted aroun 9am central this morning and should still be here, but by noon it appeared he had taken it down at max console.
> 
> I saved a copy. You be the judge.


 
This might very well be a representation of what could happen in Majora's Mask. Within 3 days, if no one saves us, Gateway might never be released.... dang son!


----------



## Diag (Feb 13, 2015)

oooh these flashbacks brrr... it´s not that gateway is a bad card, but the customer service ruines a lot of it imo

i hope my n3ds will arrive today at least :o then i´ll use gateway for my old 3ds and play my original games on the n3ds (it´s not like there is another choice^^) for the time being... are there no news regarding supercard? i haven´t followed this topic the past few weeks. since sky3ds can be used with regionthree i think it´s not that bad for an alternative anymore, either, but i still don´t like them after the button bs and the possibility that they released QQ


----------



## gametaku (Feb 13, 2015)

Just received my US MH4 new 3DS XL. Firmware is 9.2


----------



## ucta (Feb 13, 2015)

Just got my ambassador ;P Firmware is  9.0


----------



## satel (Feb 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> 9.0.0-20U
> 
> Only thing that sucks is supper stable "is not working correctly". May have a dud, will have to see if I can calibrate it.


 
the type of lighting in your room might be the culprit here try to calibrate it in a room with different type of lighting or even go outside & do it.

i'm saying this is because i have energy saving lighting in my living room & my previous jap n3ds was flickering like crazy i could not calibrate it properly so 3d although worked it wasn't impressive,however my new black 3ds is working perfectly under the same lighting but the reason could be because when i was setting it up for the 1st time i thought fuk it & calibrated in like 2 seconds as i didn't want to go through the same pain i went with the jap one trying to get the 3d to calibrate properly & this seems to have done the trick. 

good luck i hope it works for you (calibrate it fast or under different type of lighting).


----------



## bache (Feb 13, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Ppl jumping ship since they value their time more than the features, but IMO that is also bs since you can pick up a nice legit game and play till release. You could have even kept it to extract the header if you wanted then sell.
> 
> In the end, not my problem, and there is no point to feel sorry for them since they get to play their freeRomz before us


 

This. I've sunk 14 hours into Omega Ruby in the last two days looking for a shiny Minun. It paid off today, when I found two in a span of about an hour  .


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 13, 2015)

satel said:


> the type of lighting in your room might be the culprit here try to calibrate it in a room with different type of lighting or even go outside & do it.
> 
> i'm saying this is because i have energy saving lighting in my living room & my previous jap n3ds was flickering like crazy i could not calibrate it properly so 3d although worked it wasn't impressive,however my new black 3ds is working perfectly under the same lighting but the reason could be because when i was setting it up for the 1st time i thought fuk it & calibrated in like 2 seconds as i didn't want to go through the same pain i went with the jap one trying to get the 3d to calibrate properly & this seems to have done the trick.
> 
> good luck i hope it works for you (calibrate it fast or under different type of lighting).



I will give it another try in the morning under natural light.  I tried it all over the house and specifically in the dining room with no CFL bulbs.  

I know you like the black and you will be happy to know I have two blacks on order now.  Though my red headed boys like the red of course.


----------



## memomo (Feb 13, 2015)

I found someone locally to buy my SKY3DS for
the same price that I spent to buy it online 
, so I decided to sell it  

garyopa I'll kill you if the new update doesn't came within 73hrs


----------



## satel (Feb 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> I will give it another try in the morning under natural light. I tried it all over the house and specifically in the dining room with no CFL bulbs.
> 
> I know you like the black and you will be happy to know I have two blacks on order now. Though my red headed boys like the red of course.


 

haha i only like black because it looks best on handheld consoles it makes the screens look so much better & somewhat bigger. good luck i hope you get it working in the end but remember to try it with & without your glasses on.


----------



## SolarisHeights (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi peoples just quick question

Is gateway comp[aitable with new 3DS? not 3ds ll, just the normal new 3ds early white models.

plz respond


----------



## Kugz (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh sweet, actual hype! Saving my SKY3DS for offline and using Gateway Emunand for my online CIA's (Smash Bros, Bravely Default, MH3/4). Added a clock to my phone   it's happening guys!
MH4 on the New 3DS XL is bloody awesome by the way, loving it so far! Graphics are pretty decent for a 3DS game!


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 13, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> Something is coming in 72 hours.
> BS update that 3 guys on the forum will care about or the awaited N3DS support...?
> 
> Don't set your expectations too high.


 
What was the source for that? Wasn't the 72 hours remaining just something a guy posted on a forum?


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 13, 2015)

satel said:


> haha i only like black because it looks best on handheld consoles it makes the screens look so much better & somewhat bigger. good luck i hope you get it working in the end but remember to try it with & without your glasses on.


I did that as well, same results.  

What's the deal with glasses?  If they are a problem N needs to say something about it upfront not buried on some support page.   I did have my contacts in and just use reading glasses for up close or extended reading. 

If this thing doesn't like glasses I give up as my oldest son wears glasses.



SolarisHeights said:


> Hi peoples just quick question
> 
> Is gateway comp[aitable with new 3DS? not 3ds ll, just the normal new 3ds early white models.
> 
> plz respond


No.


----------



## satel (Feb 13, 2015)

memomo said:


> I found someone locally to buy my SKY3DS for
> the same price that I spent to buy it online
> , so I decided to sell it
> 
> garyopa I'll kill you if the new update doesn't came within 73hrs


 


always a step ahead like me  i too sold both of my 4.5 3ds xl consoles as soon as i saw that N3DS GW video by SonyUSA 3 months ago.  no regrets really the N3DS is well worth it even without GW i won't go back to the old 3ds even if i have to buy sky3ds but i have enough retail games to enjoy the system.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 13, 2015)

Heran Bago said:


> What was the source for that? Wasn't the 72 hours remaining just something a guy posted on a forum?


Well GaryOprah is more than just "some guy". But yeah.


----------



## satel (Feb 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> I did that as well, same results.
> 
> What's the deal with glasses? If they are a problem N needs to say something about it upfront not buried on some support page. I did have my contacts in and just use reading glasses for up close or extended reading.
> 
> ...


 

i think once calibrated it don't matter if you wear glasses,beanie hat..etc  the super stable 3d should work. let us know if calibrating outside worked. i hope it does 

by the way when i calibrated my n3ds it was 15cm to 20cm away from my face.


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 13, 2015)

Satel mine be on to something there. How close are you holding the console to your face? I know that was the biggest issue for me when I got mine... I'm used to holding my tech up to my face like a goblin, but my n3ds flickers the 3d when I do... Seems to have trouble detecting the face when it's so close... Anyway good luck! I myself always try to get the white version of any console... Judge me as you will.


----------



## Binebina87 (Feb 13, 2015)

Sorry if this isnt the right thread, but I just wanna throw in this question.

I got an original 3ds and as SD-Card I use a Micro-SD+ Adapter. The New 3DS XL uses Micro SD cards so is it possible to just put the org 3ds Micro SD into the N3DSXL or do I still have to update the system for System Transfer? (My guess is I have to update both systems to 9.5 :-( )


----------



## jscjml (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, playing MH4U physical cart on my USA 2DS while i wait for GW to drop. Come quicker!


----------



## bache (Feb 13, 2015)

Perhaps it's an issue with the XL? My N3DS' super stable 3D works just fine, and I wear glasses 100% of the time.


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 13, 2015)

Binebina87 said:


> Sorry if this isnt the right thread, but I just wanna throw in this question.
> 
> I got an original 3ds and as SD-Card I use a Micro-SD+ Adapter. The New 3DS XL uses Micro SD cards so is it possible to just put the org 3ds Micro SD into the N3DSXL or do I still have to update the system for System Transfer? (My guess is I have to update both systems to 9.5 :-( )


Yeah, you're going to have to update both systems - however, you can just update the emunand on both systems and transfer like that, although when Gateway comes out on N3DS it won't support emunand up to 9.5... Maybe in a few more weeks months years it will be able to.
Hope this helps!
Edit: Just to better answer your question, when you do a system transfer, you can choose the option for 'PC transfer' and then you'll be able to just put the micro SD in your new system.


----------



## Binebina87 (Feb 13, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


> Yeah, you're going to have to update both systems - however, you can just update the emunand on both systems and transfer like that, although when Gateway comes out on N3DS it won't support emunand up to 9.5... Maybe in a few more weeks months years it will be able to.
> Hope this helps!


 
Thx for your reply. I was expecting this.
Oh Nintendo y u no plug and play :-(

The "no 9.5 emunand support" sucks. Then theres no way of transferring the old files/saves.
Its sad for ppl who bought a NN3DS before 9.5 and no Gateway support was released for them and now they are f***** :-(

Oh well at least I can hold myself back from rushing to the next store and buy a n3ds (as of yet)


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 13, 2015)

It's a shame gateway is currently the only real option for emunand or region free on the N3DS at the moment... If it can really be called an 'option'.


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Feb 13, 2015)

and 3 hours (according to the precise time Gary posted the 72 hours picture)


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 13, 2015)

godofwrath said:


> and 3 hours (according to the precise time Gary posted the 72 hours picture)


A bit early to post this, but......


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 13, 2015)

godofwrath said:


> and 3 hours (according to the precise time Gary posted the 72 hours picture)


 
I'm loving this... even though I'm waiting as everyone else for the New 3DS support on Gateway.


----------



## Diag (Feb 13, 2015)

just got my n3ds and now i´m reading some things about this bs data transfer :/ so in theory if i want to use gateway with the n3ds later when it´s supported, i can´t transfer my old sd files
-> because i need to be on 9.5 fw on both systems...
-> this would be possible with the old 3ds emunand but not with the new 3ds
-> because there will be no emunand support for the n3ds with the next gw update..

is that correct so far?

hm guess i´ll stay offline for the next time with my n3ds and just play some retail games.. i think most of the savefiles are saved on the game cards, but i´m not sure about that.. if i would just copy the 3ds folder of the sd card to n3ds micro sd, could no kind of files be used? not even savefiles or pictures or so?


----------



## KirasiN (Feb 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> 9.0.0-20U
> 
> Only thing that sucks is supper stable "is not working correctly". May have a dud, will have to see if I can calibrate it.


 
Experiencing issues with the 3D too =/ super stable is acting weird and for some reason things get glittery when I turn 3D on in monster hunter 4, might just be the game but yeah, it's giving me headaches.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

I overslept, oh well.


----------



## dustmite (Feb 13, 2015)

When did garyopa post the picture? 

If today ... 72 hours = 3 days = monday?

I looked at maxconsole, but seems its gone.


----------



## Kugz (Feb 13, 2015)

I've noticed that if I put on the 3D and I have it far too close to my face the 3D can act a little funny, but I usually hold it the normal distance from my face most of the time (you're not supposed to put it right up to your face lol). I haven't had very many issues with the 3D in any games and it's 500x better than the OLD 3DS!


----------



## Kugz (Feb 13, 2015)

dustmite said:


> When did garyopa post the picture?
> 
> If today ... 72 hours = 3 days = monday?
> 
> I looked at maxconsole, but seems its gone.


 


http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...TEWAY-Releases-ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA/page18


----------



## dustmite (Feb 13, 2015)

Kugz said:


> I've noticed that if I put on the 3D and I have it far too close to my face the 3D can act a little funny, but I usually hold it the normal distance from my face most of the time (you're not supposed to put it right up to your face lol). I haven't had very many issues with the 3D in any games and it's 500x better than the OLD 3DS!


 

Superstable works by facetracking. The front cam tracks your eyes and adjusts the effect accordingly. 

Even if its much better than the old 3DS, i found the N3DS is still not perfect.


----------



## Axido (Feb 13, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Superstable works by facetracking. The front cam tracks your eyes and adjusts the effect accordingly.
> 
> Even if its much better than the old 3DS, i found the N3DS is still not perfect.


 
Yeah, I personally get a short flicker about every minute. I can live with that.^^


----------



## Vickyle (Feb 13, 2015)

72 hours to what? Nothing to do with n3ds support


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

Vickyle said:


> 72 hours to what? Nothing to do with n3ds support


 

Ok......


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

dustmite said:


> When did garyopa post the picture?
> 
> If today ... 72 hours = 3 days = monday?
> 
> I looked at maxconsole, but seems its gone.


 

Look a couple pages back, than you'll know.


----------



## ucta (Feb 13, 2015)

Vickyle said:


> 72 hours to what? Nothing to do with n3ds support


 
Then why did he wrote "Stay glued to your f5 button"? So its supposed to be an update on gw site, praying for n3ds support


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 13, 2015)

Any rumors for me to debunk?


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 13, 2015)

gary on maxconsole said this..

"While everyone is waiting, here is little song that if you sing over and over during the next 3 days, the magic GW fairy will appear in 72 hours with your release, here are the magical words so you can get them all right: Ok, now everyone on-board the hype-train lets sing the 'Tik-Tok' clock song, and soon the GW release will drop!"


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 13, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> gary on maxconsole said this..
> 
> "While everyone is waiting, here is little song that if you sing over and over during the next 3 days, the magic GW fairy will appear in 72 hours with your release, here are the magical words so you can get them all right: Ok, now everyone on-board the hype-train lets sing the 'Tik-Tok' clock song, and soon the GW release will drop!"


Link please?
Nonetheless, he's taunting us without shame. Same with SonyUSA.


----------



## memomo (Feb 13, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> gary on maxconsole said this..
> 
> "While everyone is waiting, here is little song that if you sing over and over during the next 3 days, the magic GW fairy will appear in 72 hours with your release, here are the magical words so you can get them all right: Ok, now everyone on-board the hype-train lets sing the 'Tik-Tok' clock song, and soon the GW release will drop!"


 

it should be 48hrs now  garyopa


----------



## sonic2756 (Feb 13, 2015)

What if every day he posts a new "just 72 hours" post every day. Therefore indefinitely extending the release


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 13, 2015)

1k pages left


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 13, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Link please?
> Nonetheless, he's taunting us without shame. Same with SonyUSA.


 

http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA?p=1737275#post1737275


Some good news out of all this is looks like the
*Super card dstwo plus*

will be out before gateway.  That does look like a good product.


----------



## KirasiN (Feb 13, 2015)

gametaku said:


> Just received my US MH4 new 3DS XL. Firmware is 9.2


 
Does turning 3D on cause things to glitter? The edges around the character for example and the grass during the quest, kind of looks like you're looking at it through ice.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 13, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Some good news out of all this is looks like the
> *Super card dstwo plus*
> 
> will be out before gateway. That does look like a good product.


Link?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 13, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Link?


He's trolling


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 13, 2015)

Well Flashcart sites are starting to market it at least

 they willl release a new card named *DSTwo Plus*(DSTwo+), the new DS Two+ can run 3DS roms, we will get the new DS Two Plus stocks at the first time.

The Supercard DS TWO can support 3DS V9.4.x, V9.2.x, V8.x, V7.0.0-13.V6.3.0-12, v6.2.0-12, v6.1.0-11, NDSi V1.4.5 and all below versions. 
*Supercard DSTWO* is the second generation flashcarts, SuperCard team spent one year work hard on it. It’s the first built-in CPU flash card in the world. Supercard DS TWO not only included all the advantage of DSONE/DSonei , but also use it powerful built-in CPU to provide more miracle functions. You can play games, watching movies, read e-book with this card.



And unlike gateway they gave a nice time frame when was first announced as a few months away.  Instead of just around the corner.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 13, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Well Flashcart sites are starting to market it at least
> 
> they willl release a new card named *DSTwo Plus*(DSTwo+), the new DS Two+ can run 3DS roms, we will get the new DS Two Plus stocks at the first time.
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah... 100% real...
It's like they have everything a pirate needs in one card, guaranteed to sell...
No thanks, I love my Gateway.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 13, 2015)

Anybody with s sky3ds test it out on the USA n3ds yet? See no reason why it wouldn't work but meh you never know


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA?p=1737275#post1737275
> 
> 
> Some good news out of all this is looks like the
> ...


 

Well..........technically GW already release there card before DSTWO PLUS, like 1.5 yrs ago.


----------



## Axido (Feb 13, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Haha, yeah... 100% real...
> It's like they have everything a pirate needs in one card, guaranteed to sell...
> No thanks, I love my Gateway.


 
It would still be a better alternative than Sky for those tired of the wait..


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 13, 2015)

Got to give supercard credit too not just saying..


It's just around the corner.......!


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Got to give supercard credit too not just saying..
> 
> 
> It's just around the corner.......!


 

Credit for what?


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 13, 2015)

Releasing a product with proper time frame

instead of making everyone think its just around the corner... More months


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

GW already release there product in a timely manner, its the firmware update that is being held back.


----------



## 8bit-beard (Feb 13, 2015)

Axido said:


> It would still be a better alternative than Sky for those tired of the wait..



Admittedly, I'm a newcomer. My question may be met with eye rolls but I'll ask it anyway. So many people seem to be down on Sky3DS but I don't quite understand why.

If you only want to play backups, don't care about online play or homebrew, then isn't it a good choice in that situation? Or maybe I'm so new that I'm missing something.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

8bit-beard said:


> Admittedly, I'm a newcomer. My question may be met with eye rolls but I'll ask it anyway. So many people seem to be down on Sky3DS but I don't quite understand why.
> 
> If you only want to play backups, don't care about online play or homebrew, then isn't it a good choice in that situation? Or maybe I'm so new that I'm missing something.


 

You're new. Go read up on what both cards can do and make your decision for YOURSELF and NOT FOR OTHER PEOPLES REASONS.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 13, 2015)

8bit-beard said:


> Admittedly, I'm a newcomer. My question may be met with eye rolls but I'll ask it anyway. So many people seem to be down on Sky3DS but I don't quite understand why.
> 
> If you only want to play backups, don't care about online play or homebrew, then isn't it a good choice in that situation? Or maybe I'm so new that I'm missing something.


they started out selling a card that only supported 10 ROMs, and that was a hard limit. you needed to buy a new card to get more games.
people really hated them for that, saying that was an artificial limit to get more units going before it was fixed, since the sky3ds team thought it was going to be fixed instantly.
still, they released the blue button card with no limit, but their history still stands


----------



## 8bit-beard (Feb 13, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> You're new. Go read up on what both cards can do and make your decision for YOURSELF and NOT FOR OTHER PEOPLES REASONS.


 

No, I get that tony_2018. I found a nice page that showed side by side feature comparisons. I've read a bit on both. It seems like it's a matter of features. If you want emuNAND, CIAs, and homebrew, etc. then Gateway is your device. If you only want to duplicate the cart experience, then maybe Sky3DS is for you.

I'm not about having someone do my thinking for me. I'm saying that, as a relative outsider, there seems to be a hostility regarding the Sky3DS. Now maybe that stems from the fact that they launched with a 10-game only gimmick to seemingly sell more cards and that soured the community or maybe it's something like build quality and customer support.

It was more that type of question, not a 'which should I buy' question.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 13, 2015)

Right about now is when everyone goes and buys a skycard.


Gary had to say something yesterday to attempt to hold everyone back but this shit is ridiculous.


----------



## 8bit-beard (Feb 13, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> they started out selling a card that only supported 10 ROMs, and that was a hard limit. you needed to buy a new card to get more games. people really hated them for that, saying that was an artificial limit to get more units going before it was fixed, since the sky3ds team thought it was going to be fixed instantly. still, they released the blue button card with no limit, but their history still stands


 

Thank you. This was what I was wondering about. I remember when they announced the 10 ROM limit. They acted like it was a limitation of the technology or device. "10 ROMS is a hard limit" .. then someone discovered how to put more than 10 ROM's on there and they decided to "do what's best for the customer" and detail how to go around that 10 ROM limit. So it went from a hard limit to a soft limit to no limitation at all.

I thought that might be part of the reason that folks weren't a fan. Thank you again, MrJason005.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

8bit-beard said:


> No, I get that tony_2018. I found a nice page that showed side by side feature comparisons. I've read a bit on both. It seems like it's a matter of features. If you want emuNAND, CIAs, and homebrew, etc. then Gateway is your device. If you only want to duplicate the cart experience, then maybe Sky3DS is for you.
> 
> I'm not about having someone do my thinking for me. I'm saying that, as a relative outsider, there seems to be a hostility regarding the Sky3DS. Now maybe that stems from the fact that they launched with a 10-game only gimmick to seemingly sell more cards and that soured the community or maybe it's something like build quality and customer support.
> 
> It was more that type of question, not a 'which should I buy' question.


 

The hostility is about the feature of this card, members complain its only for "piracy".


----------



## pedrobarca (Feb 13, 2015)

anyone tried to use microSD management without going online?
I used my Android phone, set off all connection and startet tethering. Then I connected my notebook and my 3DS to that wifi tethering. The 3DS did even show up on my notebook in the network settings, but I couldnt access the 3DS. Every time I clicked on it, it said something about the device doesnt support this.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Right about now is when everyone goes and buys a skycard.
> 
> 
> Gary had to say something yesterday to attempt to hold everyone back but this shit is ridiculous.


 

So why are you here?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 13, 2015)

8bit-beard said:


> No, I get that tony_2018. I found a nice page that showed side by side feature comparisons. I've read a bit on both. It seems like it's a matter of features. If you want emuNAND, CIAs, and homebrew, etc. then Gateway is your device. If you only want to duplicate the cart experience, then maybe Sky3DS is for you.
> 
> I'm not about having someone do my thinking for me. I'm saying that, as a relative outsider, there seems to be a hostility regarding the Sky3DS. Now maybe that stems from the fact that they launched with a 10-game only gimmick to seemingly sell more cards and that soured the community or maybe it's something like build quality and customer support.
> 
> It was more that type of question, not a 'which should I buy' question.


 

Gateway is the way to go because its generally a better card and it will always be. Im not a fanboy or whatnot, Im rather rational. If you can wait til GW releases their update for the N3DS console then good for you, if you cant go buy a Sky3DS. But youll be paying more for far less features kinda like the poor souls who bought a JP console for them to use GW on. If you can wait it will all be worth it!


----------



## Kugz (Feb 13, 2015)

8bit-beard said:


> No, I get that tony_2018. I found a nice page that showed side by side feature comparisons. I've read a bit on both. It seems like it's a matter of features. If you want emuNAND, CIAs, and homebrew, etc. then Gateway is your device. If you only want to duplicate the cart experience, then maybe Sky3DS is for you.
> 
> I'm not about having someone do my thinking for me. I'm saying that, as a relative outsider, there seems to be a hostility regarding the Sky3DS. Now maybe that stems from the fact that they launched with a 10-game only gimmick to seemingly sell more cards and that soured the community or maybe it's something like build quality and customer support.
> 
> It was more that type of question, not a 'which should I buy' question.


 

I'm 'wealthy' enough (in reality a student who's money wary) to afford both cards and there are totally benefits to both cards. People are mad about SKY3DS due to the fact a second card was released (more than likely they got an early version of their product to rush it into the market ASAP and then figured out how to mod the hardware after the fact) and the reality is that SKY3DS provides an easier and better experience for emulating game carts 1:1. Gateway has it's benefits also yet people come to these threads and bash one product or the other, it's bloody silly.

I got my Gateway for CIA games so I could play online easily and with up to date games which the card provides but I prefer SKY for offline games.

Once the N3DS exploit comes out everything will get back to normal and there'll be dead silence until the next big thing (DSTWO+) comes out in which it will start up again 

48 hours left!


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

8bit-beard said:


> No, I get that tony_2018. I found a nice page that showed side by side feature comparisons. I've read a bit on both. It seems like it's a matter of features. If you want emuNAND, CIAs, and homebrew, etc. then Gateway is your device. If you only want to duplicate the cart experience, then maybe Sky3DS is for you.
> 
> I'm not about having someone do my thinking for me. I'm saying that, as a relative outsider, there seems to be a hostility regarding the Sky3DS. Now maybe that stems from the fact that they launched with a 10-game only gimmick to seemingly sell more cards and that soured the community or maybe it's something like build quality and customer support.
> 
> It was more that type of question, not a 'which should I buy' question.


 

People are hostile about all kinds of crazy things, you have to understand the average age of gamers on this forum is probably 12-16.  Don't spend too much time trying to understand their fanaticism, pick the product that suits your needs.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 13, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Right about now is when everyone goes and buys a skycard.
> 
> 
> Gary had to say something yesterday to attempt to hold everyone back but this shit is ridiculous.





Random Joe said:


> Right about now is when everyone goes and buys a skycard.
> 
> 
> Gary had to say something yesterday to attempt to hold everyone back but this shit is ridiculous.


Disrespectful , even if he does not get paid for doing this, he has no right to treat people like idiots.
Do not know how you tolerate this. I have no choice because in my city theres no another different from the GW flshcard .


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 13, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> So why are you here?


 
I'm a gateway fan


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> People are hostile about all kinds of crazy things, you have to understand the average age of gamers on this forum is probably 12-16. Don't spend too much time trying to understand their fanaticism, pick the product that suits your needs.


 

its too bad people can't make that decisioin for themselves.


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyone wanna send me a link to the countdown? Just want to see what time its going to be released or not.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Disrespectful , even if he does not get paid for doing this, he has no right to treat people like idiots.
> Do not know how you tolerate this. I have no choice because in my city theres no another different from the GW flshcard .


 

Why are you relying on a source that isn't affiliated with GW. He's a mod on maxconsole and probably other forums. He only posts news when he receives it. If plans fall through that the release didn't happen why are shooting the messenger? Disrepect? How is he posting news disrepectful?



andzalot55 said:


> Anyone wanna send me a link to the countdown? Just want to see what time its going to be released or not.


 

http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm


----------



## caffolote (Feb 13, 2015)

Now that we can confirm the New 3DS XL in the U.S. are all at 9.0, this means we can get an exploit sooner than you think other than the web browser for the Gateway. This is an exciting time at GBATemp and I cannot wait.


----------



## Axido (Feb 13, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Why are you relying on a source that isn't affiliated with GW. He's a mod on maxconsole and probably other forums. He only posts news when he receives it. If plans fall through that the release didn't happen why are shooting the messenger? Disrepect? How is he posting news disrepectful?


 
So, you believe that he just got this 72 hour message from GW and didn't just make it up? I don't see any solid proof for that. And I don't take "yeah, he might be a reputable source or so and he kinda is in touch with GW" as solid proof.^^


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

Axido said:


> So, you believe that he just got this 72 hour message from GW and didn't just make it up? I don't see any solid proof for that. And I don't take "yeah, he might be a reputable source or so and he kinda is in touch with GW" as solid proof.^^


 

 If they tell him to expect something on Sunday than he can post it however he likes, he's not feeling any stress about a release because he's not one of the dev's. He only post's news, you want an inside look elsewhere. If you see his post disregard it. I don't understand why the same members keep trying to put a mod down. "Ignore" his posts if you think he's a troll. THAT SIMPLE


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 13, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Why are you relying on a source that isn't affiliated with GW. He's a mod on maxconsole and probably other forums. He only posts news when he receives it. If plans fall through that the release didn't happen why are shooting the messenger?



He even invented a song about it and you say it is not responsible for the information supplied ..... That's ...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> He even invented a song about it and you say it is not responsible for the information supplied ..... That's ...


 

Thats not even him singing that song, and SonyUSA posted that same video before he did.............put him on ignore if you feel that he's a troll.

Disrespect............ROFLMAO........god these members just know how to start shit.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey guys, I already have a 9.0 AUS N3DS XL, do you think there's any point in my getting a US one? obviously language won't be an issue cuz AUS has english


----------



## ucta (Feb 13, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Hey guys, I already have a 9.0 AUS N3DS XL, do you think there's any point in my getting a US one? obviously language won't be an issue cuz AUS has english


too bad you didnot bought AUS n3ds, then would make sense to buy US n3dsXL


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

ucta said:


> too bad you didnot bought AUS n3ds, then would make sense to buy US n3dsXL


 
EDIT: OK i just re-read ur english, i get what ur saying...

anyways i think i'll just stick with aus n3ds. Even if I get a us one, I won't be able to access eshop for a long time (cuz of no 9.5 emunand support).


----------



## Kay|s7eR (Feb 13, 2015)

pedrobarca said:


> anyone tried to use microSD management without going online?
> I used my Android phone, set off all connection and startet tethering. Then I connected my notebook and my 3DS to that wifi tethering. The 3DS did even show up on my notebook in the network settings, but I couldnt access the 3DS. Every time I clicked on it, it said something about the device doesnt support this.


 
Is your notebook running Windows 7 or 8.1?


----------



## weatMod (Feb 13, 2015)

I am in the same boat but I like my AU XL cause I really wanted the blue metallic and now nobody else has it here


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

weatMod said:


> I am in the same boat but I like my AU XL cause I really wanted the blue metallic and now nobody else has it here


 

Damn dude walmart, bestbuy, gamestop are not showing MM edition online. Looks like I have to go to each store.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

weatMod said:


> I am in the same boat but I like my AU XL cause I really wanted the blue metallic and now nobody else has it here


and it might be kinda cool streepassing cuz everyone at school will see i'm from europe LOL


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Damn dude walmart, bestbuy, gamestop are not showing MM edition online. Looks like I have to go to each store.


 

Or call first.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 13, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Damn dude walmart, bestbuy, gamestop are not showing MM edition online. Looks like I have to go to each store.


I thought they were all sold in presale and were going for like 500$ on fleabay
If you are lucky enough to find one I would just sell it buy a regular color and pocket the 300$
You can get a Ps4 for that
It's not even worth it I don't even like it I think it's ugly cause of the 2 tone and the inside is not even anydifferent
I really don't see the big deal with it


----------



## pedrobarca (Feb 13, 2015)

Kay|s7eR said:


> Is your notebook running Windows 7 or 8.1?


Yes it is, Windows 7. I guess the phone is the problem. Maybe I should try to connect 3DS and notebook to the router, while the router is not connected to the internet.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 13, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> He even invented a song about it and you say it is not responsible for the information supplied ..... That's ...


 
It's a YouTube video... he just posted the lyrics


----------



## garyopa (Feb 13, 2015)

NEWS UPDATE:

Time is ticking down every second, so since its a new day, time for another picture, and new song to sing:




​​

Now get out your recorders from school that you hate so much and learn how to play the song of 'double time' in real-life as you wait for clock to tick down some more, and just maybe the next 48 hours will not be so boring.


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 13, 2015)

Ah!! The N3DS support is coming in 48 hours!
Let's see what it's made of!


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

garyopa said:


> NEWS UPDATE:
> 
> Time is ticking down every second, so since its a new day, time for another picture, and new song to sing:
> 
> ...





LOL


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

weatMod said:


> I thought they were all sold in presale and were going for like 500$ on fleabay
> If you are lucky enough to find one I would just sell it buy a regular color and pocket the 300$
> You can get a Ps4 for that
> It's not even worth it I don't even like it I think it's ugly cause of the 2 tone and the inside is not even anydifferent
> I really don't see the big deal with it


 

I think I might have to put my plan into action, find me 5 highly skilled women.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

weatMod said:


> I thought they were all sold in presale and were going for like 500$ on fleabay
> If you are lucky enough to find one I would just sell it buy a regular color and pocket the 300$
> You can get a Ps4 for that
> It's not even worth it I don't even like it I think it's ugly cause of the 2 tone and the inside is not even anydifferent
> I really don't see the big deal with it


 

No, they are going for normal prices... do you just make stuff up in your mind?


----------



## DragonSky (Feb 13, 2015)

Is it slow uploading again on other regios? Or is it fake post?
I can't see nothing. Or just some fanmade?


----------



## Axido (Feb 13, 2015)

garyopa said:


> NEWS UPDATE:
> 
> Time is ticking down every second, so since its a new day, time for another picture, and new song to sing:
> 
> ...




Yo, could you just post the last picture? The weekend will be over for some of us when this countdown is over.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> No, they are going for normal prices... do you just make stuff up in your mind?


 

You gotta learn to spot the trolls or you'll get sucked in.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 13, 2015)

Well Gary is doubling down on this one here.  

Only 48 more hours Sony, Push! Push It Real Good!


----------



## weatMod (Feb 13, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> No, they are going for normal prices... do you just make stuff up in your mind?


No it was reported somewhere that people were preselling their Presale ones for 500


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 13, 2015)

I just checked they are selling for 400


an auction right now is at 620$ actually.


----------



## jscjml (Feb 13, 2015)

LOL, people are expecting to get Limited Edition New 3DS bundles for normal price?

Dont make me laugh. Scalpers make their living off of things like this. Expect $400 or up, if not you got lucky as hell
Anyways, everyone get on MH4U. I dumped it on a certain iso site for everyone to play.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Well Gary is doubling down on this one here.
> 
> Only 48 more hours Sony, Push! Push It Real Good!


 

Someone's got to give.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

jscjml said:


> LOL, people are expecting to get Limited Edition New 3DS bundles for normal price?
> 
> Dont make me laugh. Scalpers make their living off of things like this. Expect $400 or up, if not you got lucky as hell
> Anyways, everyone get on MH4U. I dumped it on a certain iso site for everyone to play.


 

If I can't find any I'll custom my n3ds.


----------



## slash3584 (Feb 13, 2015)

48 hours? So the release will be on a Sunday? Is this normal for Gateway? xD


----------



## weatMod (Feb 13, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> You gotta learn to spot the trolls or you'll get sucked in.


NOPE
http://www.gameranx.com/updates/id/...tes-scalpers-already-reselling-units-on-ebay/

http://m.ign.com/articles/2015/01/16/new-3ds-xl-majoras-mask-edition-selling-for-over-400-online

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/...newly-announced-majora-s-mask-new-3ds-xl.aspx


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

weatMod said:


> NOPE
> http://www.gameranx.com/updates/id/...tes-scalpers-already-reselling-units-on-ebay/
> 
> http://m.ign.com/articles/2015/01/16/new-3ds-xl-majoras-mask-edition-selling-for-over-400-online
> ...


 



tony_2018 said:


> If I can't find any I'll custom my n3ds.


----------



## DragonSky (Feb 13, 2015)

slash3584 said:


> 48 hours? So the release will be on a Sunday? Is this normal for Gateway? xD


 
Yes they release sometimes on sunday. But think this may be fanmade.
I only believe it if it is on the website.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I just checked they are selling for 400
> 
> 
> an auction right now is at 620$ actually.


 

The only ones selling remotely close to that are the limited editions, not the standard they were discussing. The standard red/blacks are still 200-240 at highest.
It is making me consider swapping my MH4 edition out for a standard black though and getting the console for peanuts...

edit: they were discussing MM not standard, my mistake.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 13, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> The only ones selling remotely close to that are the limited editions, not the standard they were discussing. The standard red/blacks are still 200-240 at highest.
> It is making me consider swapping my MH4 edition out for a standard black though and getting the console for peanuts...


 
Well ya no reason why the standard ones would be over list cost.  You can still get them everywhere.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

It looks like majority of pre-orders were filled so there are none to be sold in stores, only left is the regular n3dsxl's.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 13, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> It looks like majority of pre-orders were filled so there are none to be sold in stores, only left is the regular n3dsxl's.


Heck I pre-ordered mine from amazon.ca while it was stille online (pre-order were up for like 20 minutes) and they still don't have an estimate about when it'll ship. That's probably what extremely limited quantities mean...


----------



## gamesgames (Feb 13, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I think I might have to put my plan into action, find me 5 highly skilled women.


Most Target stores had around 3 but most people I saw waited over night. good luck lol


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 13, 2015)

It actually looks like they sold out pretty well in stores around me.  Gamestop, Bestbuy, target all  around me got none in stock anymore seems.  This is the new 3ds black xl


----------



## marksteele (Feb 13, 2015)

careful folks, some of the new 3ds XLs come with 9.4. I picked mine up at best buy Canada and its on 9.4  (I resealed it and I'm gonna return it and get another colour (the whole "its a gift and he really wants black" thing))


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

Sorry, was busy watching "Game Theories" that shit is hilarious.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 13, 2015)

Mm3d limited edition n3ds xl console with game and statue is available on GameStop.com for 250


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 13, 2015)

marksteele said:


> careful folks, some of the new 3ds XLs come with 9.4. I picked mine up at best buy Canada and its on 9.4 (I resealed it and I'm gonna return it and get another colour (the whole "its a gift and he really wants black" thing))


 
that sucks!


----------



## marksteele (Feb 13, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> that sucks!


 

Ya I was seriously pissed. I figure my best bet is to try another store and see what happens


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 13, 2015)

garyopa said:


> NEWS UPDATE:
> 
> Time is ticking down every second, so since its a new day, time for another picture, and new song to sing:
> 
> ...



Why is midna even in this video lmao


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 13, 2015)

Welcome to the GaryOprah Show!!!!

On Today's Episode, we try to stall the flood of Sky3ds sales with a fake 48 hour countdown to n3ds support.

Lets meet our first guest thorasgar, who claims SONYUSA has been induced right now and we are just waiting for 10 cm dialation.

....

in all seriousness i hope its true, the 48 hour countdown.


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 13, 2015)

This waiting/gambling game is annoying.  I hate gambling anyway and this is the biggest gamble of all.  Especially if some of them come with firmware 9.4 or higher.  Bullshit.  And I am considering selling my Wii U.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 13, 2015)

My black N3DSXL (US) is on 9.0.0. 

Also, if I want to unlink my NNID so I can put it on the new system, I just have to format my emunand, right?  I'm not even going to try a system transfer or anything like that until Gateway's a go just in case it has me update the system.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 13, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Welcome to the GaryOprah Show!!!!
> 
> On Today's Episode, we try to stall the flood of Sky3ds sales with a fake 48 hour countdown to n3ds support.
> 
> ...


And YOU get a SKY, And YOU get a SKY, And YOU get a SKY, And YOU get a SKY, And YOU get a SKY, And YOU get a SKY, And YOU get a SKY, And YOU get a SKY,


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> This waiting/gambling game is annoying. I hate gambling anyway and this is the biggest gamble of all. Especially if some of them come with firmware 9.4 or higher. Bullshit. And I am considering selling my Wii U.


 

I think you should just get the sky3ds and save us the drama.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

2skies said:


> My black N3DSXL (US) is on 9.0.0.
> 
> Also, if I want to unlink my NNID so I can put it on the new system, I just have to format my emunand, right? I'm not even going to try a system transfer or anything like that until Gateway's a go just in case it has me update the system.


 

You'll need the triforce to unlink.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 13, 2015)

1 day and 23 Hours Till Release !!!!


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 13, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I think you should just get the sky3ds and save us the drama.


I think your right my friend.  I think your right, but all I'm worth right now is 800 dollars.  So....


----------



## troa11 (Feb 13, 2015)

2skies said:


> My black N3DSXL (US) is on 9.0.0.
> 
> Also, if I want to unlink my NNID so I can put it on the new system, I just have to format my emunand, right? I'm not even going to try a system transfer or anything like that until Gateway's a go just in case it has me update the system.


 

Just in case?  System transfers require an up-to-date system, either in SysNAND or EmuNAND and since Gateway said they can't support 9.5 EmuNAND on the N3DS you won't be able to do a system transfer at all and keep Gateway functions until they fix that, which won't happen at exploit release according to them.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> I think your right my friend. I think your right, but all I'm worth right now is 800 dollars. So....


 

You're worth 800 dollars? hard to believe, but save the drama and get the sky3ds.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> 1 day and 23 Hours Till Release !!!!


 

NO, the clock reset last night.  Its 72hrs again so its Monday's release.


----------



## 8bit-beard (Feb 13, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> This waiting/gambling game is annoying. I hate gambling anyway and this is the biggest gamble of all. Especially if some of them come with firmware 9.4 or higher. Bullshit. And I am considering selling my Wii U.


 
The logic on display here is pretty much absent. "Biggest gamble of all.." A bigger gamble than Russian roulette? This Gateway stuff is more serious than I thought. And furthermore, Nintendo is selling their consoles with updated firmware to presumably give their customer a more up-to-date OS immediately at the point of sale? Oh and as a result making it difficult to mod their software (or worse, pirate their games) and you're going to sell your Wii U? That'll show them.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 13, 2015)

troa11 said:


> Just in case? System transfers require an up-to-date system, either in SysNAND or EmuNAND and since Gateway said they can't support 9.5 EmuNAND on the N3DS you won't be able to do a system transfer at all and keep Gateway functions until they fix that, which won't happen at exploit release according to them.


 

Awww, weak sauce, didn't know system transfers require updates. Well, I guess I don't need a NNID to play games offline then ;p As long as I can install and play all my .cias when Gateway drops, I'll be happy waiting for 9.5 emunand support to go online.

edit: without a "system transfer," can't I just enter my NNID that I unlinked from the old system?


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 13, 2015)

8bit-beard said:


> The logic on display here is pretty much absent. "Biggest gamble of all.." A bigger gamble than Russian roulette? This Gateway stuff is more serious than I thought. And furthermore, Nintendo is selling their consoles with updated firmware to presumably give their customer a more up-to-date OS immediately at the point of sale? Oh and as a result making it difficult to mod their software (or worse, pirate their games) and you're going to sell your Wii U? That'll show them.


Relatively speaking, and not in absolutes like your thinking of...


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 13, 2015)

Even in relative terms, if the fabled 9.4 N3DSXL exists, you just return it to the retailer.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

8bit-beard said:


> The logic on display here is pretty much absent. "Biggest gamble of all.." A bigger gamble than Russian roulette? This Gateway stuff is more serious than I thought. And furthermore, Nintendo is selling their consoles with updated firmware to presumably give their customer a more up-to-date OS immediately at the point of sale? Oh and as a result making it difficult to mod their software (or worse, pirate their games) and you're going to sell your Wii U? That'll show them.


 

You pick up fast!





Kohmei said:


> Even in relative terms, if the fabled 9.4 N3DSXL exists, you just return it to the retailer.


 

Hope that isn't the case for machines preordered online and shipped.


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 13, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> Even in relative terms, if the fabled 9.4 N3DSXL exists, you just return it to the retailer.


yes, exactly.   smart man.


----------



## Kugz (Feb 13, 2015)

I remember when the Majora's Mask edition was available for pre-order and it was sold out @ EBGames Australia by the end of the day. Checked on eBay and AUS sellers already had BIDS on Majora's Mask consoles for $450-500 (They are $250 from store). I could not believe that shit, fuck scalpers and boo to the people who agree to pay these absorbent prices and give in to assholes.

... THEN like a week later it's announced there would be a SECOND WAVE of Majora's Mask consoles to be sold and shipped a few weeks after and it was still available for pre-order after a week. I couldn't wipe the grin off my face, mwahahaha! Idiots buying a pre-order of a pre-order.

Also if Garyopa is playing into the Majora's Mask universe he'll just play the Song of Time and rewind the countdown back to 72 hours if they miss the deadline


----------



## weatMod (Feb 13, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> Even in relative terms, if the fabled 9.4 N3DSXL exists, you just return it to the retailer.


I think he is the 1st repoted case so maybe someone opened it at the store


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

Since its a hot item I'm expecting another batch, hopefully a big one.


----------



## satel (Feb 13, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Welcome to the GaryOprah Show!!!!
> 
> On Today's Episode, we try to stall the flood of Sky3ds sales with a fake 48 hour countdown to n3ds support.
> 
> ...


 

we know there is nothing that bothers the gateway team more than to see another 3ds flash card team doing well in the sales department so i too hope that this 48 hour wait for the release of the n3ds update is True & not just a desperate attempt to as you said stall the sales of the sky3ds card.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 13, 2015)

Never Forget

http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm


----------



## 2skies (Feb 13, 2015)

That's a devious business tactic for sure, but think about the backlash if they don't deliver the update. Many people who were only fencing about Sky will surely jump ship if they don't release something Sunday. That would deal a strong blow to their company ethos.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

satel said:


> we know there is nothing that bothers the gateway team more than to see another 3ds flash card team doing well in the sales department so i too hope that this 48 hour wait for the release of the n3ds update is True & not just a desperate attempt to as you said stall the sales of the sky3ds card.


 
That's too bad for GW. They brought all this on themselves when they posted the n3ds video to try and trick everyone, when they don't have jack shit for n3ds that they are willing to release


----------



## Diag (Feb 13, 2015)

IIRC the last "48 hour" countdown announced by gary was for the 3.0 update.. and nothing happened, though the update came some days (?) later out of nowhere..

or was there another countdown after the wrong 48 hour to 3.0-countdown?


----------



## typ0 (Feb 13, 2015)

It's in Gateways best interest to announce something! Even acknowledge the fact that they still plan to release it once (insert whatever the hold up is) is fixed/completed.
Then again they have the worst PR skills ever seen. I have been a very long GW supporter but man, this is just stupid. For me and the rest of the public, who cares? There is another option right now. For Gateway though? They should care, care a whole heap about lost sales. Hell, even GaryOPA is smart enough to flick them an email and say "hey guys, I know you don't like communicating AT ALL, but you should really say something as you are losing people by the day".

I know a lot of people say hey, they are a flash card maker, not professional etc, but it's not like they are dealing in a few cents here and there, it is like big $.

This just tells us that they have hit a wall OR they are even worse at PR than previously thought. Hire a guy for a couple bucks a day and get their shit together, it's not rocket science. Who would have thought the most complex problem GW needed to solve wasn't N3DS support but PR 

Ok end rant.


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm being a bit hopeful here, but I think with the launch of the N3DS, they'd remind people not to update their N3DS to 9.5. The fact that they haven't means (hopefully) that update is very soon so they figure why bother with a mini-update before the release.

Setting myself up for disappointment


----------



## DragonSky (Feb 13, 2015)

Diag said:


> IIRC the last "48 hour" countdown announced by gary was for the 3.0 update.. and nothing happened, though the update came some days (?) later out of nowhere..
> 
> or was there another countdown after the wrong 48 hour to 3.0-countdown?


 
Yep it is just so easy to say this it if is not today then this weekend tjees. Then we will say it gonna be te 18th.
Then sure you will have it one time right .


----------



## weatMod (Feb 13, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> That's too bad for GW. They brought all this on themselves when they posted the n3ds video to try and trick everyone, when they don't have jack shit for n3ds that they are willing to release


They had to post it to give people a heads up to procure a n3ds console with exploitable FW and warn people not to update
Same thing happened with 4.5 , I heeded the warning even before GW existed when the scene warned not to update past 4.5 if you wanted homebrew I still have my launch day ambassador on 4.5


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 13, 2015)

weatMod said:


> I think he is the 1st repoted case so maybe someone opened it at the store


 
He may be the first, but not the last. Confirmed a RED N3DS Bought from EB Games Winnipeg Canada has 9.4.021U   We checked the Box before opening, it's factory updated.

I'm about to get mine. Black. Will report. with pic.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 13, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> He may be the first, but not the last. Confirmed a RED N3DS Bought from EB Games Winnipeg Canada has 9.4.021U   We checked the Box before opening, it's factory updated.
> 
> I'm about to get mine. Black. Will report. with pic.


I know I been reading the other thread also seems like it is more of a problem for Canadians


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey guys. I have a question for you, I want to see how it works.
We know that 3DZ files aren't safe cause of public headers banned.
What about CIA? it's safe to play online with it?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 13, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> Hey guys. I have a question for you, I want to see how it works.
> We know that 3DZ files aren't safe cause of public headers banned.
> What about CIA? it's safe to play online with it?


so far, there are no bans


----------



## otto888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> Hey guys. I have a question for you, I want to see how it works.
> We know that 3DZ files aren't safe cause of public headers banned.
> What about CIA? it's safe to play online with it?


 
CIA is safe for now. No bans have been reported yet, but that doesn't mean that its 100% safe.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 13, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> Hey guys. I have a question for you, I want to see how it works.
> We know that 3DZ files aren't safe cause of public headers banned.
> What about CIA? it's safe to play online with it?


I'll probably still just keep buying my games I want to play online. Safer that way.


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 13, 2015)

Ok. So no headers on the .CIA files?
(thx for your answers!  )


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 13, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> Ok. So no headers on the .CIA files?
> (thx for your answers!  )


There are none, but the other possibility is that they'll start checking back to the eshop to see if your console bought the game.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 13, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> There are none, but the other possibility is that they'll start checking back to the eshop to see if your console bought the game.


Meh, that actually makes little sense. Game would be decrypted after first launch so it's almost the same as current .cias, or it would require a constant internet connection which is sure as hell never happening.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 13, 2015)

Bought a gateway from ModChipCentral, and it still hasn't shipped. When asked, here's the reason invoked:


> Hi we apologize for the delay
> We just printed the shipping label.
> *The factory sent new updated gateway yesterday*
> We will have Tuesday and ship your order same day.
> ...


 
INTREDASTING


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 13, 2015)

Got a 9.0 now it's hype time


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 13, 2015)

Is nice to have s GW,  but it sucks to be *NEW*.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 13, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> Bought a gateway from ModChipCentral, and it still hasn't shipped. When asked, here's the reason invoked:
> 
> 
> INTREDASTING


Maybe he means they are shipping with pre updated FPGA now?
But won't that be a problem if people are on  4.5. ? Or does the new launcher work with 4.5 now ? I think when 3.0 first released once you updated the red cards FPGA the ds profile didn't work unless you downgraded the FPGA back to before. 3. 0 update and it only worked on native 9. X with the browser exploit
But I think they. At have updated the launcher now so it works with both with an updated red card but I'm not sure


----------



## Kracken (Feb 13, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Maybe he means they are shipping with updated FPGA now?
> But won't that be a problem if people are on 4.5. ? Or does the new launcher work with 4.5 now ? I think when 3.0 first released once you updated the launcher the ds profile didn't work unless you downgraded the FPGA back to before. 3. 0 update and it only worked on native 9. X with the browser exploit
> But I think they. At have updated the launcher now so it works with both with an updated red card but I'm not sure


 
I updated my GW card and it works fine with my 4.5 3DS and 9.5 emunand. It forced me to in order to use the latest launcher.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 13, 2015)

their emails stated that they will not release a new version
plus, why do they need to? they got a nice FPGA to reprogram


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 13, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> Bought a gateway from ModChipCentral, and it still hasn't shipped. When asked, here's the reason invoked:
> 
> 
> INTREDASTING


 

HYPE?


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 13, 2015)

There's no reason why it would require a new type of hardware. It's a programmable cart and N hasn't introduced any new revision for the N3DS. Probably just software update. But it does seem to mean something's indeed coming.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 13, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Maybe he means they are shipping with updated FPGA now?
> But won't that be a problem if people are on 4.5. ? Or does the new launcher work with 4.5 now ? I think when 3.0 first released once you updated the launcher the ds profile didn't work unless you downgraded the FPGA back to before. 3. 0 update and it only worked on native 9. X with the browser exploit
> But I think they. At have updated the launcher now so it works with both with an updated red card but I'm not sure


 
pretty sure it works on 4.5 because the only reason ppl are downgrading is to get the ds profile exploit. and they wouldve had to update the fpga to be able to access gw menu to downgrade. at least thats my thought but what do i know lol

and more than likely their use of the word "updated" is just poor english on their part. i mean most of these modchip sites use crappy wording and bad english so thats my 2 cents


----------



## cyb0rg (Feb 13, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> Bought a gateway from ModChipCentral, and it still hasn't shipped. When asked, here's the reason invoked:
> 
> 
> INTREDASTING


 

Deserves its own thread, maybe?


----------



## 2skies (Feb 13, 2015)

I ordered another Gateway from ModChipsDirect yesterday (not shipped yet), and I just e-mailed them to ask about any new hardware. Will update accordingly.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 13, 2015)

cyb0rg said:


> Deserves its own thread, maybe?


Well no it's nothing more than rumors and speculations at this point. For all I know they could just be saying that so I don't complain my order got delayed for no reason.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 13, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> Well no it's nothing more than rumors and speculations at this point. For all I know they could just be saying that so I don't complain my order got delayed for no reason.


All is possible with this type of products


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 13, 2015)

Let say the big news is actually the support for N3DS, any good price shop selling Gateway that delivers from Europe (to Italy)?


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 13, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> Bought a gateway from ModChipCentral, and it still hasn't shipped. When asked, here's the reason invoked:
> 
> 
> INTREDASTING


 
FYI I replied asking them to elaborate on the purpose of the update. Will keep you posted.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 13, 2015)

What happend with the update GW.  Maybe a bad translation?


----------



## weatMod (Feb 13, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> pretty sure it works on 4.5 because the only reason ppl are downgrading is to get the ds profile exploit. and they wouldve had to update the fpga to be able to access gw menu to downgrade. at least thats my thought but what do i know lol
> 
> and more than likely their use of the word "updated" is just poor english on their part. i mean most of these modchip sites use crappy wording and bad english so thats my 2 cents


Yeah I think it does now. It when ultra 1st repeats don't think it did
Because I was going to update my red card CPGA when it first launched so could downgrade a friends 9.2 XL
But then I read on e the red card FPGA was updated it no longer worked with 4.5ds profile exploit 
Then I read you could just downgrade the FPGA to make it work with 4.5 ds exploit again after you downgraded 
When ultra first launched I though you needed to update the red card to downgrade 
But now it seems you can even downgrade without the red card in at all so no need to update the red FPGA to downgrade a 9.x system , but I'm still on 2.7 w/9.2 emunand


----------



## Zerosix (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyone think that the fact some launch units are coming with 9.4 in the US is gonna cause GW delays?


----------



## Kracken (Feb 13, 2015)

Zerosix said:


> Anyone think that the fact some launch units are coming with 9.4 in the US is gonna cause GW delays?


 
Huh, why? As in GW can't get there hands on a 9.0 or 9.2 version or something?


----------



## sneef (Feb 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Tried that one as well, still no love.  Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> I checked BB again and they have the black on in store, just not the red so I ordered it.  If GameStop won't fix me up at 10 will just drive across the street and pick up the black one at BB.  (And test it before I leave of course)
> 
> Now I need a few hours sleep.  Vodka time!


Thorasgar:  it's not you it's the 3ds.  I have a Japanese n3ds (which I'm selling because I mistakenly thought I could use regionthree with sky3ds on a n3ds) which is PERFECT and an Australian N3DS from play-Asia that has the same problem you're having.  Pain in the ass and it isn't acceptable.  Unfortunately play Asia says I have to take it up with Nintendo of Australia.  Great.   Anyway it's IDENTICAL to the problem you're describing   I can test with both n3ds units in the same place amd time and always have zero problem with the Japan unit. 

That being said, the Japan one is MARKEDLY dimmer and colors less vibrant.  Both on max brightness no auto bright, no power save.  Also the difference in brightness between level 4 and 5 on the Japanese model is ASTOUNDING !  4 is really dim. 5 jumps to pretty bright.  Aussie model steps evenly between each level and color is very rich.  But super stabl 3d is pretty much broken. Flickers, randomly doesn't see my face.  Pops in and out for no reason on the demo screen where u see the cut out of your torso and head.


[edit] I have to take it up with Nintendo Australia, but I am a USA resident... That's why it sucks. Not even sure I have any chance of help from Australian Nintendo [/edit]


----------



## 2skies (Feb 13, 2015)

Zerosix said:


> Anyone think that the fact some launch units are coming with 9.4 in the US is gonna cause GW delays?


 

Nah, I don't think so. These consoles are the exception, not the rule. The only ones that have been reported with 9.4 are the red ones in Canada (ain't that supposed to be y'all's color anyway?! ).


----------



## Zerosix (Feb 13, 2015)

Kracken said:


> Huh, why? As in GW can't get there hands on a 9.0 or 9.2 version or something?


Yeah, like launch US units having very limited 9.0 and 9.2s might cause problems if GW can't get a hold of those units for testing purposes. Who knows how many they brick when testing. ><

Time will tell, maybe we will see 9.4-9.5 fw exploits sooner in that case, or maybe we will never see em... I was just wondering other peoples thoughts.

Also there is a US user that has posted a pic with 9.4 as well.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 13, 2015)

Got my NXL and it comes with 9.0


----------



## Kracken (Feb 13, 2015)

Zerosix said:


> Yeah, like launch US units having very limited 9.0 and 9.2s might cause problems if GW can't get a hold of those units for testing purposes. Who knows how many they brick when testing. ><
> 
> Time will tell, maybe we will see 9.4-9.5 fw exploits sooner in that case, or maybe we will never see em... I was just wondering other peoples thoughts.


 
The vast majority of launch units seem to be 9.0. It is looking like only recently manufactured ones with serials in the QW40XX range and above are showing up with 9.4.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 13, 2015)

sneef said:


> Thorasgar: it's not you it's the 3ds. I have a Japanese n3ds (which I'm selling because I mistakenly thought I could use regionthree with sky3ds on a n3ds) which is PERFECT and an Australian N3DS from play-Asia that has the same problem you're having. Pain in the ass and it isn't acceptable. Unfortunately play Asia says I have to take it up with Nintendo of Australia. Great. Anyway it's IDENTICAL to the problem you're describing I can test with both n3ds units in the same place amd time and always have zero problem with the Japan unit.
> 
> That being said, the Japan one is MARKEDLY dimmer and colors less vibrant. Both on max brightness no auto bright, no power save. Also the difference in brightness between level 4 and 5 on the Japanese model is ASTOUNDING ! 4 is really dim. 5 jumps to pretty bright. Aussie model steps evenly between each level and color is very rich. But super stabl 3d is pretty much broken. Flickers, randomly doesn't see my face. Pops in and out for no reason on the demo screen where u see the cut out of your torso and head.
> 
> ...


Have you looked around the internet to see if people had similar experiences ?


----------



## Zerosix (Feb 13, 2015)

Kracken said:


> The vast majority of launch units seem to be 9.0. It is looking like only recently manufactured ones with serials in the QW40XX range and above are showing up with 9.4.


 
There have been 2 Serials with QW4026 and QW4028 (both red ones so far) that have 9.4 installed on them. Highest posted non 9.4 serial is QW4025, Mine is a QW4000 and is 9.0. Got it today.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

Zerosix said:


> Anyone think that the fact some launch units are coming with 9.4 in the US is gonna cause GW delays?


 
Yes i think it will. GW has shown that it won't release something unless it works perfectly for everybody. So if even a single person has 9.4 n3ds, GW will not release anything unless it also works for 9.4


----------



## satel (Feb 13, 2015)

Zerosix said:


> Anyone think that the fact some launch units are coming with 9.4 in the US is gonna cause GW delays?


 

nope but bad weather will.


----------



## klincheR (Feb 13, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Yes i think it will. GW has shown that it won't release something unless it works perfectly for everybody. So if even a single person has 9.4 n3ds, GW will not release anything unless it also works for 9.4


 
i dont think they wait for finding a 9.4 exploit they will just release it for 8.1 - 9.2  ( firmware range for n3ds) ( i hope)


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 13, 2015)

Phew, black N3DS 9.0.

Edit: that's one one 9.4 and one on 9.0 from the same store. 9.4 is red if that makes a difference.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 13, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> FYI I replied asking them to elaborate on the purpose of the update. Will keep you posted.





> Work with the newer firmware properly.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Mod Central


----------



## klincheR (Feb 13, 2015)

mmn3ds xl 9.0


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 13, 2015)

More 9.0 n3dsxl's good news


----------



## Breith (Feb 13, 2015)

vingt-2 : I assume that means "with a FW that will work on the N3DS" ? Could you ask them that?


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh my,  now we are frack.


----------



## lamende (Feb 13, 2015)

Is it really 100% coming out at the end of the 48 hours? Or does it mean within that?


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Feb 13, 2015)

Isn't there a slim chance that they have an exploit for 9.5 that is similar to an exploit yellows8 found?

I'd love that, because then it'd mean no emunand problems with the new 3ds too since they'd already have the new fw broken in half x_x
But that's probably just being a little too hopeful.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 13, 2015)

The more I look at garyopa's post the more it just seems like he's just joking around ¬_¬

Here's my prediction, it doesn't come out in 2 days! Prove me wrong, gary!


----------



## satel (Feb 13, 2015)

lamende said:


> Is it really 100% coming out at the end of the 48 hours? Or does it mean within that?


 

we're not used to early surprises with the gateway team so it's after.that's if they keep to their word which is another thing we're not used to from the gateway team.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 13, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Yes i think it will. GW has shown that it won't release something unless it works perfectly for everybody. So if even a single person has 9.4 n3ds, GW will not release anything unless it also works for 9.4


What. The. Fuck.


----------



## klincheR (Feb 13, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> What. The. Fuck.


 
exactly :/


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 13, 2015)

klincheR said:


> exactly :/


 
The exploit is on 8.1 - 9.2. he clearly doesnt know what hes saying


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 13, 2015)

1 day...  20 hours.....  26mins.....


----------



## Skull Kiddo (Feb 13, 2015)

This thing is STILL going?


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 13, 2015)

Where is a timer?


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 13, 2015)

1 day only


----------



## lamende (Feb 13, 2015)

I have the old 3DS and Monsterhunter 4 legit jap version that I dumped and am playing on my old 3ds while my new 3ds collects dust. I'm hoping soon i can transfer my safe over..


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 13, 2015)

So my usa n3ds didnt even have a seal on the box. it works perfect and everything but im just wondering if someone in back maybe opened it and didnt replace the seal or if it is like the jp ones and just doesnt come with a seal.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 13, 2015)

Skull Kiddo said:


> This thing is STILL going?


292 pages dont lie


----------



## Skull Kiddo (Feb 13, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> 292 pages dont lie


 

I expected this got less activity. I'm surprised. It even seems like there's more than usual.


Oh...

*facepalms hard at realizing today's the n3DS launch*


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 13, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> So my usa n3ds didnt even have a seal on the box. it works perfect and everything but im just wondering if someone in back maybe opened it and didnt replace the seal or if it is like the jp ones and just doesnt come with a seal.


 
Mine didnt have seals either, the girl behind the counter put those clear circles over the end after she brought it to the counter.   (which peeled off completely intact BTW)


----------



## Erol (Feb 13, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> So my usa n3ds didnt even have a seal on the box. it works perfect and everything but im just wondering if someone in back maybe opened it and didnt replace the seal or if it is like the jp ones and just doesnt come with a seal.


 

mine did NOT come with a seal (europe)

so are we REALLY getting gateway support for n3DS (XL) (fw <9.2.0)?


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Breith said:


> vingt-2 : I assume that means "with a FW that will work on the N3DS" ? Could you ask them that?


 

Bahahahahahaha.  The naivete of people never ceases to amaze.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 13, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> So my usa n3ds didnt even have a seal on the box. it works perfect and everything but im just wondering if someone in back maybe opened it and didnt replace the seal or if it is like the jp ones and just doesnt come with a seal.


 Now is GaryOprah's show


----------



## lamende (Feb 13, 2015)

very sad its not out today.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 13, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> Mine didnt have seals either, the girl behind the counter put those clear circles over the end after she brought it to the counter.


 
weird.just makes returning it that much easier if need be


----------



## Skull Kiddo (Feb 13, 2015)

Pretty sure new New 3DSes don't have the seal anymore.


----------



## Breith (Feb 13, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> Bahahahahahaha. The naivete of people never ceases to amaze.


 
Let me dream in peace! 
They will have to release their support one day after all.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 13, 2015)

Just hope they bring support for us. Would be clever, if poeple who are new to 3DS go to Gateway instead of Sky3DS


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 13, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Now is GaryOprah's show


The wait is taking its toll on all of us...


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 13, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> weird.just makes returning it that much easier if need be


 
Oh I peeled it off without a single mark. I didnt even put a fingerprint on the new 3DS till I ascertained it was on a desirable firmware. I was expecting to have to take it back since my buddy got a 9.4  But it was unnecessary since I got a 9.0


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 13, 2015)

Co





Ritchie555 said:


> Oh I peeled it off without a single mark. I didnt even put a fingerprint on the new 3DS till I ascertained it was on a desirable firmware. I was expecting to have to take it back since my buddy got a 9.4  But it was unnecessary since I got a 9.0


Congratulations *mario's voice*


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 13, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> Bahahahahahaha.  The naivete of people never ceases to amaze.


I have no reason to lie. Believe me or not.


----------



## bytor (Feb 13, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Yes i think it will. GW has shown that it won't release something unless it works perfectly for everybody. So if even a single person has 9.4 n3ds, GW will not release anything unless it also works for 9.4


 
Nonsense. If that was the case they wouldn't have released 3.0 because there were pleny of people that had been daft enough to update their SysNAND to 9.3 or 9.4.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> I have no reason to lie. Believe me or not.


 

You lie to yourself when you interpret too much from benign statements.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> The exploit is on 8.1 - 9.2. he clearly doesnt know what hes saying


 

Isn't it from 4.5 - 9.2?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

bytor said:


> Nonsense. If that was the case they wouldn't have released 3.0 because there were pleny of people that had been daft enough to update their SysNAND to 9.3 or 9.4.


 
that was the ppl's own fault for updating... this case is different because the n3ds came with 9.4 out of the box. You just wait and see, the update will not come for a long time


----------



## ttr13 (Feb 13, 2015)

lamende said:


> Is it really 100% coming out at the end of the 48 hours? Or does it mean within that?


after the 48 hours the update will be *Just around the corner™*


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 13, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> You lie to yourself when you interpret too much from benign statements.


 
If you had taken 5 seconds to read my posts before acting like a condescending chimp, you'd know that I advised to take these mails with a pinch of salt. But there does seem to be a pattern with what Garyopa said.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

ttr13 said:


> after the 48 hours the update will be *Just around the corner™*


 

OH god I hope so for your sake, probably tack on another 6 months when including the rest of the members who wanna add corny jokes.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 13, 2015)

let's all laugh when 48 hours have passed and gary is sitting there


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> let's all laugh when 48 hours have passed and gary is sitting there


 

I will if nothing happens, but I'm sure 90% of gbatemp members will be adding more "just around the corner" posts to this thread.


----------



## SLiV3R (Feb 13, 2015)

The n3ds exploit is different than the spider. We have no confirmation of what fws gw will support with this exploit. .


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 13, 2015)

idk im feeling it this time guys... i really think that at least within the next week well have our n3ds support... or its time to by a sky and i think were all thinking that way.. so lol your move g dub


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 13, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Where is a timer?


http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> idk im feeling it this time guys... i really think that at least within the next week well have our n3ds support... or its time to by a sky and i think were all thinking that way.. so lol your move g dub


 

I have no need to "feel" for a release. if you had to ask you're not getting an answer.


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Feb 13, 2015)

SLiV3R said:


> The n3ds exploit is different than the spider. We have no confirmation of what fws gw will support with this exploit. .


This is what I was attempting to say earlier, there's a chance that they're under similar circumstances as yellows8 https://twitter.com/smealum/status/563041822898139138 ?

But if they announce 9.5 support, nintendy will quickly release 9.6 and patch as much as possible, so we shall see!


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 13, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm


 


       How poeple come to this 2 Day timer? Was there a mail from Gateway? Or is it based on the Mail from the Console Page?


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 13, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I have no need to "feel" for a release. if you had to ask you're not getting an answer.


 
What? I didn't ask anything?



MrJason005 said:


> let's all laugh when 48 hours have passed and gary is sitting there


 
its happened once before XD


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> How poeple come to this 2 Day timer? Was there a mail from Gateway? Or is it based on the Mail from the Console Page?


Mail? There was no mail. This popped up out of no where from Garyopa, the GE team probably told him 72 hours.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Mail? There was no mail. This popped up out of no where from Garyopa, the GE team probably told him 72 hours.


 

Somebody hasn't been catching up with posts, ignore.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

if this countdown fails, what r u guys gonna do?

you can't complain since garyopa never explicitly stated what this countdown was even for

and  if say you'll buy sky3ds in an attempt to scare GW, you know GW doesn't care right?


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 13, 2015)

Nvm. so just some guy, say it has to be in 2/3 Days. Through something real hype :>

NVm. I know he is someone  But lets see <3


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 13, 2015)

No, actually I don't ever plan to buy a Sky. I'll continue waiting. I have plenty of games I can replay on my N3DS (which BTW I still have yet to grab from GameStop, doing it in a few hours after work). So I have plenty of stuff I can do without it. Then I have FFXIV to continue playing.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> you can't complain since garyopa never explicitly stated what this countdown was even for


 

He specifically stated it was for a new GW release.


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 13, 2015)

Gatewaiters are just like Charmander. Remember how his trainer made him wait on that rock and he never planned to come get him and was almost near death because his flame was almost out....and even returned to the rock after it was rescued by Ash n them?

Thats how stupid you Gatewaiters are if you are willing to wait years and not get a Sky3ds. This is not hate, its a real honest observation and comparison. Pokemon can teach you something even after 15 years.


----------



## DrThunder (Feb 13, 2015)

grown men are waging digital tribal warfare over piracy devices for their handheld that's marketed to children

thank you internet


----------



## Diag (Feb 13, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> if this countdown fails, what r u guys gonna do?


 

i just hope that the supercard will be out soon, then i´ll get one of these and sell my gateway (doesn´t matter how good the card is / will be, the "customer service" is terrible so i won´t stay with gateway in the future).. and yea i don´t think that the update will be released in 48 hours or whatever is left ^^


----------



## Killaclown (Feb 13, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Gatewaiters are just like Charmander. Remember how his trainer made him wait on that rock and he never planned to come get him and was almost near death because his flame was almost out....and even returned to the rock after it was rescued by Ash n them?
> 
> Thats how stupid you Gatewaiters are if you are willing to wait years and not get a Sky3ds. This is not hate, its a real honest observation and comparison. Pokemon can teach you something even after 15 years.




Saddest pokemon episode :'( On topic though, gateway seem to have more features for a smaller price. If sky could handle backwards compatability, I would buy it in a heartbeat. For now I can wait some time to see if this countdown is real, otherwise I will move to sky like many others I guess. I am new to this scene though, I can understand the people who waited for a while for something to happen to be cynical towards it all.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 13, 2015)

DrThunder said:


> grown men are waging digital tribal warfare over piracy devices for their handheld that's marketed to children
> 
> thank you internet


 
You are right. n3ds support isnt a matter of life and death. I can assure you, its much more than that.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey guys! I got my Red New 3DS XL today and it has 9.0 U on it 
To anyone who had the patience I had... That was worth the wait 

Enjoy your "no gaems" imported N3DS while I enjoy mine 

Bad luck though they still hasn't recieved my Majora's Mask copy 

But I have my Gateway... my regular 9.2 3DS XL... hmmm...


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 13, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Gatewaiters are just like Charmander. Remember how his trainer made him wait on that rock and he never planned to come get him and was almost near death because his flame was almost out....and even returned to the rock after it was rescued by Ash n them?
> 
> Thats how stupid you Gatewaiters are if you are willing to wait years and not get a Sky3ds. This is not hate, its a real honest observation and comparison. Pokemon can teach you something even after 15 years.




Good point, I probably won't wait years though, i'll wait till Fall


----------



## marksteele (Feb 13, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Hey guys! I got my Red New 3DS XL today and it has 9.0 U on it
> To anyone who had the patience I had... That was worth the wait
> 
> Enjoy your "no gaems" imported N3DS while I enjoy mine
> ...


 

can you post the QW serial number (up to the first 4 digits). We're trying to figure out what version comes with what firmware.


----------



## bytor (Feb 13, 2015)

SLiV3R said:


> The n3ds exploit is different than the spider. We have no confirmation of what fws gw will support with this exploit. .


 

Thank fuck for that!!! I'm scared of spiders lol


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 13, 2015)

3DS exploit with online activation suck ass, from my point of view.
Let's hope they'll release something offline, it will put GW at the level of Sky3ds about the complexity at the utilisation.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2015)

marksteele said:


> can you post the QW serial number (up to the first 4 digits). We're trying to figure out what version comes with what firmware.


 
qw1006XXXXX


----------



## marksteele (Feb 13, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> qw1006XXXXX


 

Thanks, might wanna remove the rest of that though just to be safe


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2015)

marksteele said:


> Thanks, might wanna remove the rest of that though just to be safe


 
done


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> He specifically stated it was for a new GW release.


 
LOL yeah so? Maybe GW will release something for old 3ds? or 2ds? At no time did he clearly say this is for n3ds


----------



## Axido (Feb 13, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Gatewaiters are just like Charmander. Remember how his trainer made him wait on that rock and he never planned to come get him and was almost near death because his flame was almost out....and even returned to the rock after it was rescued by Ash n them?
> 
> Thats how stupid you Gatewaiters are if you are willing to wait years and not get a Sky3ds. This is not hate, its a real honest observation and comparison. Pokemon can teach you something even after 15 years.




You know, how the story goes on? Charmander becomes strong as hell and f***in' pwns. 
I can live with that.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> LOL yeah so? Maybe GW will release something for old 3ds? or 2ds? At no time did he clearly say this is for n3ds


It's implied?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> View attachment 15669


 
Yes, obsess over me, i love all the attention u loser

EDIT: ok name calling is mean, sorry about that


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 13, 2015)

marksteele said:


> can you post the QW serial number (up to the first 4 digits). We're trying to figure out what version comes with what firmware.


QW4000XXXXX   9.0.0-20U


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> It's implied?


 
and it's exactly that type of stupid unclear wording that everyone hates


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> LOL yeah so? Maybe GW will release something for old 3ds? or 2ds? *At no time did he clearly say this is for n3ds*


 

Neither did I.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> Neither did I.





shinyquagsire23 said:


> It's implied?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 13, 2015)

Can I transfer my save files with savedatafiler to my N3DS when the update hits?


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 13, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Can I transfer my save files with savedatafiler to my N3DS when the update hits?


 

You use CIA right? - If so then you should be able to just fine.


----------



## viral777 (Feb 13, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> You use CIA right? - If so then you should be able to just fine.


 
thank.the.lord.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

You can blame your own interpretation


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 13, 2015)

Who wants to play Minecraft while we wait?!  I can suggest a cracked launcher that's easy to get if you do not have the paid version and I can host a server on a 10-gig fiber box. If at least 5 people +1 the idea I'll set it up XD


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 13, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> You use CIA right? - If so then you should be able to just fine.


 
Indeed I do, thanks!


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 13, 2015)

Do we have any hints that prove the next move of gateway is not new hardware card for new 3ds, even if i need to wait on my mm xl, is it safe to buy already one gateway to avoid the rush after announce ?


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 13, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Who wants to play Minecraft while we wait?!  I can suggest a cracked launcher that's easy to get if you do not have the paid version and I can host a server on a 10-gig fiber box. If at least 5 people +1 the idea I'll set it up XD


 

I'd be down to clown with that! Won't be able to get on for another few hours, but should be fun!


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 13, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Who wants to play Minecraft while we wait?!  I can suggest a cracked launcher that's easy to get if you do not have the paid version and I can host a server on a 10-gig fiber box. If at least 5 people +1 the idea I'll set it up XD


 

Sure I played cracked Minecraft, i'd love to join you  Who else wants to play?


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

chipposhiva said:


> Do we have any hints that prove the next move of gateway is not new hardware card for new 3ds, even if i need to wait on my mm xl, is it safe to buy already one gateway to avoid the rush after announce ?


 

...*NO!  *I understand not wanting to read 300 pages but at least read the last 2-3 and you would know everything we know.


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 13, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> ...*NO! *I understand not wanting to read 300 pages but at least read the last 2-3 and you would know everything we know.


I do, all pages from the begining, but my question is more for sony usa or someone who can leak little info

But thanks to judge me ^^


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 13, 2015)

chipposhiva said:


> Do we have any hints that prove the next move of gateway is not new hardware card for new 3ds, even if i need to wait on my mm xl, is it safe to buy already one gateway to avoid the rush after announce ?


 
Technically speaking, they don't even need hardware right now, it's just used as a "check" to make sure you bought Gateway to use their loader and then a method for reading ROM files. Technically someone -could- patch out the Red Cart check in the Launcher.dat and adapt the ROM selector to load files from internal SD instead of the cart's SD. >_>

In short: No. But I don't work for Gateway so I dunno.


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 13, 2015)

So ordering now, thanks !


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 13, 2015)

By the way with a 15 day return policy, i don't live dangerous if  and if there will be new3ds annoncement in the next 2 days.


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 13, 2015)

Axido said:


> You know, how the story goes on? Charmander becomes strong as hell and f***in' pwns.
> I can live with that.


 

After the nearly dead charmander evolves, he becomes an asshole (charmeleon) like Gateway is right now with 0-communication for us new 3ds owners, but later (inside 48 hours from now hopefully) when it evolves into a Charizard; it becomes a motherfucking BEAST!


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Technically speaking, they don't even need hardware right now, it's just used as a "check" to make sure you bought Gateway to use their loader and then a method for reading ROM files. Technically someone -could- patch out the Red Cart check in the Launcher.dat and adapt the ROM selector to load files from internal SD instead of the cart's SD. >_>
> 
> In short: No. But I don't work for Gateway so I dunno.


 

While this is true of the current 3DS, if the New 3DS exploit is in fact offline then there is a pretty good chance it couldn't be done without the card.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 13, 2015)

chipposhiva said:


> So ordering now, thanks !


 

Interesting, despite this I will wait before I get one, otherwise the wait will feel more you know, annoying


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 13, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> After the nearly dead charmander evolves, he becomes an asshole (charmeleon) like Gateway is right now with 0-communication for us new 3ds owners, but later (inside 48 hours from now hopefully) when it evolves into a Charizard; it becomes a motherfucking BEAST!


 

As charizard it still doesn't listen until the time is right (Gateway release date) and it becomes the most powerful charizard ever


----------



## weatMod (Feb 13, 2015)

Diag said:


> i just hope that the supercard will be out soon, then i´ll get one of these and sell my gateway (doesn´t matter how good the card is / will be, the "customer service" is terrible so i won´t stay with gateway in the future).. and yea i don´t think that the update will be released in 48 hours or whatever is left ^^


Dstwo wasn't any better it took them a whole year to release the video player they promised it took them a long time to release the SNES emulator too and they didn't post ANY news 
And anything they did post was in barely  legible chingrish 
GW has been just as fast if not faster with their emunand updates as supercard team was with their FW updates
You really won't be gaining anything unless dstwo plus has a better feature set


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 13, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Interesting, despite this I will wait before I get one, otherwise the wait will feel more you know, annoying


 
Yes but i have the chance that i can borrow my wife's new 3ds with sky, but i must avoid at any cost the horse 3d type game ^^


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 13, 2015)

chipposhiva said:


> Yes but i have the chance that i can borrow my wife's new 3ds with sky, but i must avoid at any cost the horse 3d type game ^^


 
 sounds good


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 13, 2015)

As soon as DNS updates I'll post the MC Server details in another thread 

Jesus, NOIP is taking FOREVER... anyone else know a good free DNS redirect service?


----------



## DragonSky (Feb 13, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> After the nearly dead charmander evolves, he becomes an asshole (charmeleon) like Gateway is right now with 0-communication for us new 3ds owners, but later (inside 48 hours from now hopefully) when it evolves into a Charizard; it becomes a motherfucking BEAST!


 
The dragon was created by some other guy I won't count on that.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 13, 2015)

So....now that we're seeing firmware 9.4 on n3ds systems, I'd like those people who previously said they knew fact that it wasn't to speak up. Too hilarious, bunch of noob trolls.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 13, 2015)

Here we go:

Minecraft goooo!

https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-hype-minecraft.381509/


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 14, 2015)

I feel kinda lonely here


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 14, 2015)

Just wanna confirm if anyone has a N3DS XL yet for the UK release (EUR/PAL) (UKV marking with PEGI 7 logo), what firmware version does it has?


----------



## dustmite (Feb 14, 2015)

There is no update on the GW website. The 72 hours have passed? Or does the countdown end tomorrow?


----------



## Diag (Feb 14, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Dstwo wasn't any better it took them a whole year to release the video player they promised it took them a long time to release the SNES emulator too and they didn't post ANY news
> And anything they did post was in barely legible chingrish
> GW has been just as fast if not faster with their emunand updates as supercard team was with their FW updates
> You really won't be gaining anything unless dstwo plus has a better feature set


 
yea but the video player and snes emulator were only extas just-for-fun (at least i never used them) - the support of the n3ds was one of gw´s main features to advertise their product and was shown off in their video from 30.11.14.. the updates for the supercard came all really fast and their card still works on every (3)ds system (i´ve just tested it for myself today.. i was suprised that the screen for them on the n3ds xl were enlarged too - i thought they would keep the small screen but now i can finally see something  and it doesn´t look bad ^^ i just had a small 3ds before).. if the dstwo plus will have at least the most important features, i´ll definetely get one
sry but the gw team has it really screwed up with their soon/around the corner/before the end of the weekend/2 days/48 hours and such things, i think it´s rather better to say nothing than that and thats the part where i have a problem with them.. i´m not sure if they really believe the dates themselves or if they just thought this would be a good way to keep the customers for them


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 14, 2015)

dustmite said:


> There is no update on the GW website. The 72 hours have passed? Or does the countdown end tomorrow?


http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 14, 2015)

Well I just got home and unboxed my N3DS. Gonna play OT until GW releases. Enjoying the 3D effect as it is already.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 14, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Well I just got home and unboxed my N3DS. Gonna play OT until GW releases. Enjoying the 3D effect as it is already.


 
The super stable 3d is just so unreal...
This should have been first 3ds generation...
I can't believe shadowing effet is now gone !


----------



## caffolote (Feb 14, 2015)

I read after installing .CIA games, you can delete them from your SD card afterwards? Is this true and if they save to the 3DS system itself, how much storage does the 3DS have?


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 14, 2015)

I just got home with my Black New3ds XL as well.

Party time

I don't need gateway to have a good friday night.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 14, 2015)

caffolote said:


> I read after installing .CIA games, you can delete them from your SD card afterwards? Is this true and if they save to the 3DS system itself, how much storage does the 3DS have?


 
delete the .cia file only... the game is in the Nintendo 3ds folder somewhere


----------



## caffolote (Feb 14, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> delete the .cia file only... the game is in the Nintendo 3ds folder somewhere


 
So it's on the SD card then, correct?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 14, 2015)

caffolote said:


> So it's on the SD card, correct?


 
yeah... its on the SD card


----------



## caffolote (Feb 14, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> yeah... its on the SD card


 
Ok thanks for clearing that up, the Maxconsole guide is outdated 

Also how do you delete game data of a EUR game? I'm switching over to the US version of Majora's Mask but want to delete game data I created from the EUR version. Can you do it through BigBlueManager and where do you find the data?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 14, 2015)

caffolote said:


> Ok thanks for clearing that up, the Maxconsole guide is outdated
> 
> Also how do you delete game data of a EUR game? I'm switching over to the US version of Majora's Mask but want to delete game data I created from the EUR version. Can you do it through BigBlueManager and where do you find the data?


 
i dont know how to delete. I think if you know the CTR-P you can delete the game in the BBM.. but im not sure... All I know how to do is create and install cias..


----------



## DevilHands (Feb 14, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm


 

Less than 24 hours?? For real??


----------



## caffolote (Feb 14, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> i dont know how to delete. I think if you know the CTR-P you can delete the game in the BBM.. but im not sure... All I know how to do is create and install cias..


 
Ok cool, thanks for the heads up.

By the way, what do you think of the next big 3DS game coming up, Codename S.T.E.A.M?


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 14, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Less than 24 hours?? For real??


 
1 day 14 hours


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 14, 2015)

Oh crap Gateway 3.1 Ultra just released! 

Added N3DS support through a new web browser exploit!

Yay finally!!!




Spoiler: Gateway 3.1



lol nope I'm kidding XDDD


----------



## congzing (Feb 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Oh crap Gateway 3.1 Ultra just released!
> 
> Added N3DS support through a new web browser exploit!
> 
> ...


Ooooooooooaaaa you palyed me (((


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Oh crap Gateway 3.1 Ultra just released!
> 
> Added N3DS support through a new web browser exploit!
> 
> ...


 

Drink my piss and suck my nob, I almost believed you 

(The above is a joke in reaction to what I thought was amazing news, mods relax it's not flaming)


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Well I just got home and unboxed my N3DS. Gonna play OT until GW releases. Enjoying the 3D effect as it is already.


 
I think it'd be better to finish some work you have next week now while you're waiting. That way next week you can have more time to play with GW


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 14, 2015)

caffolote said:


> Ok cool, thanks for the heads up.
> 
> By the way, what do you think of the next big 3DS game coming up, Codename S.T.E.A.M?


 
no doubt


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 14, 2015)

I doubt is gonna be there sunday morning or afternoon.  Must be at nigth for dramatic means.
This is pure evil,  if gateway team know how his product is been used to generate this kind of hype,  they must know anyway.... I think they touch the ceiling and they wanna sell as much as possible before other cards bash  his bussines.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 14, 2015)

Everyone who trolls, saying it's out should be banned. It's getting old.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> no doubt


 

I can't wait to play codename steam, that game looks awesome


----------



## Stremon (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey guy, from what we know so far, will the N3DS exploit only be available for firmware lower or equal to 9.2, or is there a small chance that we can get it working on 9.4 too? If not possible, is there any solution yet to play EUR games on a 9.4 JAP N3DS? (I know regionthree doesn't work with N3DS...)


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 14, 2015)

Stremon said:


> Hey guy, from what we know so far, will the N3DS exploit only be available for firmware lower or equal to 9.2, or is there a small chance that we can get it working on 9.4 too? If not possible, is there any solution yet to play EUR games on a 9.4 JAP N3DS? (I know regionthree doesn't work with N3DS...)


Sky3ds has no free region to new 3ds, GW has 0 support to new 3dS.


----------



## Stremon (Feb 14, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Sky3ds has no free region to new 3ds, GW has 0 support to new 3dS.


 
I know it has 0 support right now, that is why I used "will" in my question haha 
I just wanted to know the last info or rumors...


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 14, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I just got home with my Black New3ds XL as well.
> 
> Party time
> 
> I don't need gateway to have a good friday night.


 
Come play Minecraft Gateway Hype Edition! You don't need to have bought the game to play with us~

https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-hype-minecraft.381509/


----------



## Ericss (Feb 14, 2015)

8bit-beard said:


> Admittedly, I'm a newcomer. My question may be met with eye rolls but I'll ask it anyway. So many people seem to be down on Sky3DS but I don't quite understand why.
> 
> If you only want to play backups, don't care about online play or homebrew, then isn't it a good choice in that situation? Or maybe I'm so new that I'm missing something.


The thing is, Sky3DS is pretty limited even for playing games. Unlike GW it doesn't support digital games, DLC, seamless region free, a quick and painless game select menu (instead you have to slowly cycle through the games in your mSD), trimmed ROMs (meaning that much space will be wasted in your mSD and you won't be able to store as many games as you would if you used a GW) or mods. Plus you better hope you never run into a game that doesn't have a template for it. And you must live in constant fear of your Sky3DS getting blocked at some point, after which you'll have to choose between stopping updating your system and limiting your game library (as Sky3DS doesn't support fw spoofing or emuNAND), rendering your flashcart unusable, or buying a second system. Even though Sky3DS fanboys like to preach about how unblockable it is, hackers have claimed that it's detectable, so it should be perfectly feasible for Ninty to block it at some point. That it hasn't happened yet doesn't mean that it won't (just like with online bannings; previously many people thought they would never happen).


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 14, 2015)

Ericss said:


> The thing is, Sky3DS is pretty limited even for playing games. Unlike GW it doesn't support digital games, DLC, seamless region free, a quick and painless game select menu (instead you have to slowly cycle through the games in your mSD), trimmed ROMs (meaning that much space will be wasted in your mSD and you won't be able to store as many games as you would if you used a GW) or mods. Plus you better hope you never run into a game that doesn't have a template for it. And you must live in constant fear of your Sky3DS getting blocked at some point, after which you'll have to choose between stopping updating your system and limiting your games library (as Sky3DS doesn't support fw spoofing or emuNAND), rendering your flashcart unusable, or buying a second system. Even though Sky3DS fanboys like to preach about how unblockable it is, hackers have claimed that it's detectable, so it should be perfectly feasible for Ninty to block it at some point. That it hasn't happened yet doesn't mean that it won't (just like with online bannings; previously many people thought they would never happen).


 

I'm using both Sky3DS and GW, Sky3DS for using with Powersaves, backup, restore savedata file between retail card and flashcart. On the other hand, GW for Emunand and DLC. A perfect combo ever. I'm a fan of convenience.


----------



## Kugz (Feb 14, 2015)

Ericss said:


> The thing is, Sky3DS is pretty limited even for playing games. Unlike GW it doesn't support digital games, DLC, seamless region free, a quick and painless game select menu (instead you have to slowly cycle through the games in your mSD), trimmed ROMs (meaning that much space will be wasted in your mSD and you won't be able to store as many games as you would if you used a GW) or mods. Plus you better hope you never run into a game that doesn't have a template for it. And you must live in constant fear of your Sky3DS getting blocked at some point, after which you'll have to choose between stopping updating your system and limiting your game library (as Sky3DS doesn't support fw spoofing or emuNAND), rendering your flashcart unusable, or buying a second system. Even though Sky3DS fanboys like to preach about how unblockable it is, hackers have claimed that it's detectable, so it should be perfectly feasible for Ninty to block it at some point. That it hasn't happened yet doesn't mean that it won't (just like with online bannings; previously many people thought they would never happen).


 

Sigh. The SKY3DS's purpose is to emulate game cartridges and nothing more, people understand that when purchasing. Having to press the button to change games is a more 'primitive' alternative to game swapping but it is simple, press a button to get to the next game on the list. I don't mind the speed it takes, it's like 5 seconds a game. SKY3DS team has been great with releasing their updateed Template files for all the major release games (even leaked ones like MH4 and Majora's Mask) so I don't know what you're talking about there.

Please remember that Gateway is currently a BLOCKED card for anyone entering the 3DS piracy scene while SKY3DS is not. It does not work on any version above 9.2 and when SKY3DS gets blocked (if it ever does, we don't know) you can argue the same point about it as well. Gateway has the feature of Emunand for online play, game updates and keeping up to date with firmware versions but to assume Emunand will never be blocked is a tad naive. SKY3DS could be blocked tomorrow, next week or next year - who knows?

I think you're making the assumption that people who buy the SKY3DS card have massive expectations for what they're buying (I don't expect online and region-free is useless to most people) and you're trying to figure out why someone would buy a 'inferior' card. Who cares man? People come to this forum for information and to help them make a choice on what card best suits them. Stop ranting and raving on about what each card DOESN'T have and preach what they excel at.

I was going to give my SKY to my girlfriend when N3DS support came out but I'm going to keep it. It's a brilliant little piece of tech and it's simple as hell. It's a no-fuss card and I'll be buying a second one for my girlfriend. I have a Gateway and I'm super eager to use it as I'll take advantage of the features it presents over a SKY3DS card but not everyone wants those things. Some people just want a simple, hassle free way to pirate. Stop cock-blockin' SKY3DS because you can't grasp that some people prefer something else.

I'm not a SKY3DS fanboy but people are shitting on it for no reason. I'm a consumer and I'm giving my praise for a piracy tool that's more than served it's purpose and met all my expectations.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 14, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> I doubt is gonna be there sunday morning or afternoon. Must be at nigth for dramatic means.


Or because that's when it's Monday morning in China and they can be sure to be on top of every problem that might happen.


----------



## Ericss (Feb 14, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Sigh. The SKY3DS's purpose is to emulate game cartridges and nothing more, people understand that when purchasing. Having to press the button to change games is a more 'primitive' alternative to game swapping but it is simple, press a button to get to the next game on the list. I don't mind the speed it takes, it's like 5 seconds a game. SKY3DS team has been great with releasing their updateed Template files for all the major release games (even leaked ones like MH4 and Majora's Mask) so I don't know what you're talking about there.
> 
> Please remember that Gateway is currently a BLOCKED card for anyone entering the 3DS piracy scene while SKY3DS is not. It does not work on any version above 9.2 and when SKY3DS gets blocked (if it ever does, we don't know) you can argue the same point about it as well. Gateway has the feature of Emunand for online play, game updates and keeping up to date with firmware versions but to assume Emunand will never be blocked is a tad naive. SKY3DS could be blocked tomorrow, next week or next year - who knows?
> 
> ...


What are you getting defensive about? 8bit-beard asked why many people avoid Sky3DS and I answered. He also asked if it was perfectly fine just for playing games, and I informed him of the problems and limitations it has in that area. Note that I only mentioned the problems he would run into if he only used his cart for playing games. I didn't mention any of the GW advantages that aren't related to that. From his post he seemed to believe that the only disadvantages Sky3DS has are online and no homebrew and the two flashcarts about the same when it comes to running games so I corrected him. Not sure what your problem with me trying to keep a newcomer well-informed is.

As for emuNAND getting blocked, it gets blocked all the time, and it usually takes GW a few days to fix that. Adding to that the fact that it has fw spoofing and cia installs, it's pretty future-proofed compared with Sky3DS.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ericss said:


> As for emuNAND getting blocked, it gets blocked all the time, and *it usually takes GW a few days to fix that*. Adding to that the fact that it has fw spoofing and cia installs, it's pretty future-proofed compared with Sky3DS.


 
already proved wrong with new3ds and 9.5


----------



## Ericss (Feb 14, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> already proved wrong with new3ds and 9.5


I said usually, not always.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 14, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> already proved wrong with new3ds and 9.5


N3DS and 9.5 aren't emuNAND.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ericss said:


> I said usually, not always.


 
just pointing it out so that ppl don't get the idea that GW is some sort of magical chip that can do everything like a god


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> N3DS and 9.5 aren't emuNAND.


lol what a noob, if ur gonna be a gw fanboy at least pay attention to their news


----------



## ohsoroso (Feb 14, 2015)

Has any brave individual tried the go.gateway exploit on their N3DS just curious as to what the results would be.


----------



## pikanag (Feb 14, 2015)

when does n3ds gteway support come out? too lazy to read back 200 pages


----------



## Jaredmf1012 (Feb 14, 2015)

pikanag said:


> when does n3ds gteway support come out? too lazy to read back 200 pages


 
Hopefully in the next day or two!


----------



## Kugz (Feb 14, 2015)

pikanag said:


> when does n3ds gteway support come out? too lazy to read back 200 pages


 

Garyopa has induced hype into the Gatewait train as of recent with a 72 hour countdown (which half has now passed) so it should be safe to assume that in 36 hours we will either have some news or a release for the N3DS.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 14, 2015)

pikanag said:


> when does n3ds gteway support come out? too lazy to read back 200 pages


 
1.5 years


----------



## viral777 (Feb 14, 2015)

sunday night.


----------



## pikanag (Feb 14, 2015)

sweet


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Feb 14, 2015)

Fuzzeh said:


> Has any brave individual tried the go.gateway exploit on their N3DS just curious as to what the results would be.


 
It just sits there saying that it's loading. Nothing bad happens, nothing good happens. just nothing happens.


----------



## rngesus123 (Feb 14, 2015)

they already had the Gateway thing working on a demo video sometime ago on a Jap n3ds running fw 9.2. Not sure whats keeping them from releasing the update seriously.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 14, 2015)

rngesus123 said:


> they already had the Gateway thing working on a demo video sometime ago on a Jap n3ds running fw 9.2. Not sure whats keeping them from releasing the update seriously.


 

Something is, even if they dont tell us. And was it a video besides the one on the GW site?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 14, 2015)

rngesus123 said:


> they already had the Gateway thing working on a demo video sometime ago on a Jap n3ds running fw 9.2. Not sure whats keeping them from releasing the update seriously.


 

Something is, even if they dont tell us. And was it a video besides the one on the GW site?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 14, 2015)

http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm - the clock is still ticking


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 14, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Something *is*, even if they dont tell us. And was it a video besides the one on the GW site?


 
*was**


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 14, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> *was**


 
You made me check the gateway site. Nothing.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 14, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> You made me check the gateway site. Nothing.


He never said it was released, he just said that there isn't anything holding Gateway back from releasing. lol
Gateway is currently just toying with our hype.


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 14, 2015)

What are the advantages and disadvantages of linked emunand vs unlinked? Why would you want one or the other?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 14, 2015)

Heran Bago said:


> What are the advantages and disadvantages of linked emunand vs unlinked? Why would you want one or the other?


 
Linked nands have shared contents, but the gift unwrap bug made me unlinking them.
There is not advantages to let them linked.


----------



## Alessandro98 (Feb 14, 2015)

Has someone reported any regular size New 3ds with an unexploitable firmware version?


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 14, 2015)

Alessandro98 said:


> Has someone reported any regular size New 3ds with an unexploitable firmware version?


 
There shouldn't be any unless Nintendo has started shipping new batches recently with 9.4 and up... Most people are reporting between 8.1 and 9.2.


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 14, 2015)

Alessandro98 said:


> Has someone reported any regular size New 3ds with an unexploitable firmware version?


 
Yes, I did, as other hundreds of people. EUR New 3DS comes with 9.0 or 9.2 max firmware version.


----------



## Helper (Feb 14, 2015)

I just got this awesome new Nintendo handheld system--it's even better than the New 3DS.
I doubt anybody _here_ has heard of it, and I'm legally not allowed to say the name of it. It's cutting-edge tech, yo. Alas! It is Gatewaiting with the rest of us.
The codename of this machine is "DMG".



VinsCool said:


> Linked nands have shared contents, but the gift unwrap bug made me unlinking them.
> There is not advantages to let them linked.


Hah. Link. Something-something-something.
Bah. There's a joke in there, somewhere. I'm just too damn lazy to find it.

EDIT:


4ur0r said:


> Yes, I did, as other hundreds of people. EUR New 3DS comes with 9.0 or 9.2 max firmware version.


9.0/9.2 is unexploitable? Hmm... my 3DS must not have gotten the memo.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello, I'm new here.

There is something that I don't understand, I'm sorry I didn't read the 299 pages, but on the official website of gateway, they say that it will takes "a while" to make it working well on the New 3DS. So why it would be just a matter of days (or hours)? Why they would "lie" on their official website, just for kidding, even if it can make their sales lower?

PS : Sorry English is not my mother tongue so I might not using it perfectly.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 14, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Hello, I'm new here.
> 
> There is something that I don't understand, I'm sorry I didn't read the 299 pages, but on the official website of gateway, they say that it will takes "a while" to make it working well on the New 3DS. So why it would be just a matter of days (or hours)? Why they would "lie" on their official website, just for kidding, even if it can make their sales lower?
> 
> PS : Sorry English is not my mother tongue so I might not using it perfectly.


 
Garyopa (who's apparently close to the GW team or something?) said it would be out in 72 hours. Of course, that could be a whole load of whack, like EVERY OTHER TIME SOMEONE HAS SAID IT WOULD BE OUT AT A CERTAIN TIME, but you never really know. Some of us have been waiting months for it, so when someone like that pushes hype... well, you know what everyone's reacting is.

Also, your English is perfectly fine.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 14, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> Garyopa (who's apparently close to the GW team or something?) said it would be out in 72 hours. Of course, that could be a whole load of whack, like EVERY OTHER TIME SOMEONE HAS SAID IT WOULD BE OUT AT A CERTAIN TIME, but you never really know. Some of us have been waiting months for it, so when someone like that pushes hype... well, you know what everyone's reacting is.
> 
> Also, your English is perfectly fine.


 
Oh I see! 고마워요! (I'm French but my wife is Korean, and as I see your flag is the Korean one... ).


----------



## b17bomber (Feb 14, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Hello, I'm new here.
> 
> There is something that I don't understand, I'm sorry I didn't read the 299 pages, but on the official website of gateway, they say that it will takes "a while" to make it working well on the New 3DS. So why it would be just a matter of days (or hours)? Why they would "lie" on their official website, just for kidding, even if it can make their sales lower?
> 
> PS : Sorry English is not my mother tongue so I might not using it perfectly.


 






It looked like it was going to lock them out, but then there was this


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 14, 2015)

b17bomber said:


> It looked like it was going to lock them out, but then there was this


What does that should mean


----------



## b17bomber (Feb 14, 2015)

4ur0r said:


> What does that should mean


It sounds like the update was supposed to make a special key for each system that would make things really difficult to get around things. I'm pretty sure this is it, because Gateway mentioned the issue was "only an issue on n3ds only," like Smea mentions the crypto was supposed to do.

It sounds like something that can be easily remedied, but Nintendo has to do some testing first. They usually don't post updates on the weekends. In fact most updates fall on a monday. That's why I don't think Gary's lying about the release date. Sunday's literally the last chance they'd have.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 14, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Oh I see! 고마워요! (I'm French but my wife is Korean, and as I see your flag is the Korean one... ).


 
천만에요! Welcome aboard the Gateway hype train haha. Now it's time to wait for what could perhaps be another troll "release date" and more waiting after that. I personally don't mind how long it takes, but it'd be pushing it if it's more than a month.


----------



## Helper (Feb 14, 2015)

smea sorta said:
			
		

> Nintendo failed to correctly implement crypto


Also, the sky is blue.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 14, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> 천만에요! Welcome aboard the Gateway hype train haha. Now it's time to wait for what could perhaps be another troll "release date" and more waiting after that. I personally don't mind how long it takes, but it'd be pushing it if it's more than a month.


 
I don't mind that much eather, but sooner they do it, sooner I can sell my "old" 3DS XL to get a New 3DS (XL or not I dunno yet).


----------



## Alessandro98 (Feb 14, 2015)

So we can say that the regular size version is safer than the Xl, since there haven't been reported unexploitable units for the first?


----------



## Axido (Feb 14, 2015)

Helper said:


> Also, the sky is blue.


 
And if it's red it will only have up to 10 clouds upon it.


----------



## jringo718 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hmm. So I did not realize the Gateway did not work on the N3DS. Came here and read the last few pages. 

Damn. Really wanted to play MM on my new MMXL instead of my old XL. Have the MM LE, but wanted to keep it sealed and use Gateway.

Looks like I'm gonna give it maybe a few more hours before I won't be able to hold out and just open it. Perhaps I should at least wait till Sunday though. DAMN.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 14, 2015)

jringo718 said:


> Hmm. So I did not realize the Gateway did not work on the N3DS. Came here and read the last few pages.
> 
> Damn. Really wanted to play MM on my new MMXL instead of my old XL. Have the MM LE, but wanted to keep it sealed and use Gateway.
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna give it maybe a few more hours before I won't be able to hold out and just open it. Perhaps I should at least wait till Sunday though. DAMN.


 
lol you could play it, just go buy the game


----------



## lolboy (Feb 14, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Nothing wrong with Linux, but definitely more for the DIY type of person, lol. I have Ubuntu on an older machine that was given to me for free, and that thing runs almost as fast as a Windows machine with twice as much power. So it's definitely less of a resource hog, and Linux has better data encryption/security, but being a PC gamer on Linux is just more of a martyrdom than I'm willing to take on, rofl.


 

To be honest, last time I tried Linux was like 6 years go


----------



## jringo718 (Feb 14, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> lol you could play it, just go buy the game


 

lol, I have the game. The Majora statue box is right in front of me staring at me telling me to open it.

Unless you mean go buy an extra regular copy. Eh, would be kind of a waste at this point, since I did start the game on my Gateway already.


----------



## Helper (Feb 14, 2015)

Has anybody here gotten the Japanese MM faceplates? If so... photos, pretty please?
The stock photo makes them look so smexy I almost got a normal instead of an LL just so I could use faceplates.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 14, 2015)

Helper said:


> Has anybody here gotten the Japanese MM faceplates? If so... photos, pretty please?
> The stock photo makes them look so smexy I almost got a normal instead of an LL just so I could use faceplates.


I'm literally salivating over here






EDIT:
They're supposedly out today, so we might see them going up for sale online in a while.

And I've got 777 posts! Maybe the update will be out tmr!


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 14, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> I'm literally salivating over here


 

The black one is giving me the weirdest boner. A must have!!


----------



## bache (Feb 14, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> I'm literally salivating over here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Feels bad man. I should have got plates No. 055 instead of the Monster Hunter plates .
I suppose I could get both...


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 14, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> I'm literally salivating over here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No.55. Has. To. Be. Mine. Soon™.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 14, 2015)

Do we all agree after this first batch there won't be anymore 9.0 or 9.2 new 3ds left.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 14, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Do we all agree after this first batch there won't be anymore 9.0 or 9.2 new 3ds left.


Not sure, but we all agree, that lovely cover plate No. 54 will be ours.


----------



## memomo (Feb 14, 2015)

hey garyopa it's time to post another picture


----------



## bache (Feb 14, 2015)

memomo said:


> hey garyopa it's time to post another picture


 

He still has three hours according to the countdown


----------



## Veign06 (Feb 14, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> I'm literally salivating over here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I need that black one.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 14, 2015)

Veign06 said:


> Damn, I need that black one.


Wait till April the 3rd. Meanwhile we're all prepped to buy the MM cover plate. My mouth's drooling already.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

i just realized codychaosx's avatar is actually skull kid


----------



## satel (Feb 14, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> I'm literally salivating over here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

no.55 very classy


----------



## Solar47 (Feb 14, 2015)

So I have a US New 3ds XL, J New 3ds XL, and J New 3ds.
 Anyone else who has both thinking about just updating their US model and using the Japanese one for gateway? Having a lot of fun with monster hunter (want to play online so bad!)  and I mostly use gateway to see if I like a game before I purchase it.  Don't want to update and regret it later. Ughhhh


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

Solar47 said:


> So I have a US New 3ds XL, J New 3ds XL, and J New 3ds.
> Anyone else who has both thinking about just updating their US model and using the Japanese one for gateway? Having a lot of fun with monster hunter (want to play online so bad!) and I mostly use gateway to see if I like a game before I purchase it. Don't want to update and regret it later. Ughhhh


Why not wait for Gateway and use emuNAND?


----------



## Kugz (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## bytor (Feb 14, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Why not wait for Gateway and use emuNAND?


 

We've been waiting for 3 months for Gateway...by the time that they get 9.5 sorted out Nintendo will probably have 9.6 out lol


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

Kugz said:


>


Since when are days 27 hours?


----------



## memomo (Feb 14, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Since when are days 27 hours?


 
in gateway time zone


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm so friggin afraid Gateway team will shutdown after the 37 hours xD


----------



## blazingwolf (Feb 14, 2015)

So do we know what serial numbers have the newer FW and older FW, that must be an easy way to know. I don't wanna open my GS pre-order because if you do theres no returning it, I will try Walmart since it seems safer.


----------



## satel (Feb 14, 2015)

memomo said:


> in gateway time zone


 

more like 27 days not hours


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 14, 2015)

bytor said:


> We've been waiting for 3 months for Gateway...by the time that they get 9.5 sorted out Nintendo will probably have 9.6 out lol


 

omfg 3 months? Try 18.



blazingwolf said:


> So do we know what serial numbers have the newer FW and older FW, that must be an easy way to know. I don't wanna open my GS pre-order because if you do theres no returning it, I will try Walmart since it seems safer.


 

Check the other thread



jringo718 said:


> Hmm. So I did not realize the Gateway did not work on the N3DS. Came here and read the last few pages.
> 
> Damn. Really wanted to play MM on my new MMXL instead of my old XL. Have the MM LE, but wanted to keep it sealed and use Gateway.
> 
> ...




How could you have not, it stated that on the GW site.


----------



## askara (Feb 14, 2015)

i got a question about N3DS. on older 3ds there is a problem with alots(all?) 3DS's top screen being yellow tinted. is this a problem on N3DS?


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 14, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> How could you have not, it stated that on the GW site.


 
You should know by now that most GBAtemp posters are completely incapable of using google or forum search.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 14, 2015)

Of course, it gives me the advantage of pointing that noob mistake out.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 14, 2015)

Doubt someone will make a timer for Gateway shutdown. That would be sadest part in Life. Maybe they show up as "Ex Nintendo Devs"


----------



## Helper (Feb 14, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> I'm literally salivating over here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh good lord. This is just too much. Just gorgeous. _Damn._ Time to get a normal N3DS, too.

I haven't been following the, uh, faceplate market... so, is Nintendo under-producing these faceplates, too? Will they be subject to scalping like LE systems/Amiibos/games/etc.?

I can have some funds set aside by April, but I'm kinda broke at the moment >_<.

(And congrats on lucky number 777, Madao )


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 14, 2015)

b17bomber said:


> It looked like it was going to lock them out, but then there was this


 
Hey, my screenshot!

So, is that timer accurate, or just a lie?


----------



## frankGT (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi guys!

Just bought a new 3ds xl yesterday, it came with 9.0 firmware. Now i dont know if i should buy Gateway ou Sky3ds.

I prefer GW because of all the added funcionality, specially homebrew. It would arrive in 5 days, but i might not be able to use it.
Sky3ds on the other hand, will work, but it will take 3 weeks to arrive.

Really dont know if i should order sky or whait a bit more... any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## YoungStarDC (Feb 14, 2015)

I've got a quick question! I've started playing MM on my MM N3DS. If I want to use gateway on it when it is finally supported, will I lose my progress?


----------



## bache (Feb 14, 2015)

frankGT said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Just bought a new 3ds xl yesterday, it came with 9.0 firmware. Now i dont know if i should buy Gateway ou Sky3ds.
> 
> ...


 

I have a feeling this countdown is legit, and that we'll be seeing GW for N3DS by the end of the weekend.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

frankGT said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Just bought a new 3ds xl yesterday, it came with 9.0 firmware. Now i dont know if i should buy Gateway ou Sky3ds.
> 
> ...


I'd choose Gateway over Sky any day. That is if Gateway supported New 3DS.
Once Sky gets blocked you're screwed, but Gateway will always work thanks to emuNAND.


YoungStarDC said:


> I've got a quick question! I've started playing MM on my MM N3DS. If I want to use gateway on it when it is finally supported, will I lose my progress?


Use Classic mode.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 14, 2015)

http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm


----------



## cdcdcd (Feb 14, 2015)

Just wait till  monday then decide.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I'd choose Gateway over Sky any day. That is if Gateway supported New 3DS.
> Once Sky gets blocked you're screwed, but Gateway will always work thanks to emuNAND.


 
have fun waiting for emunand 9.5


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> have fun waiting for emunand 9.5


The encryption blocking emuNAND 9.5 has been cracked


----------



## cdcdcd (Feb 14, 2015)

EmuNand 9.5 is ony needed to acces the Eshop right? So with the fact that you can download most Eshop titles on the internet i guess that doesn't really matter...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 14, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> Hey, my screenshot!
> 
> So, is that timer accurate, or just a lie?


 

Its a lie, when it say's 72 hrs, it means 72 days. I thought you noobies always thought of it that way.


----------



## satel (Feb 14, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Its a lie, when it say's 72 hrs, it means 72 days. I thought you noobies always thought of it that way.


 

go eat some


----------



## delt31 (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm glad I bought sky3ds to have for my new 3ds.  Although I'll prob switch when gateway gets back in the game I would be pissed not having something ready for the n3ds and yesterday the sky 3ds worked as expected.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 14, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> The encryption blocking emuNAND 9.5 has been cracked


9.5 is not needed with Gateway. don't mind him he's just a troll as you may know


----------



## Aeodan (Feb 14, 2015)

Tomorrow can't come fast enough. Gonna stay up a few more hours and just sleep the rest of the day away.


----------



## tatumanu (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm starting to feel the hype again, still a bit heart broken by the 3.0 release and the Emunand 9.5 issue.
I can´t wait to finally use my N3DS!


----------



## YoungStarDC (Feb 14, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I'd choose Gateway over Sky any day. That is if Gateway supported New 3DS.
> Once Sky gets blocked you're screwed, but Gateway will always work thanks to emuNAND.
> 
> Use Classic mode.



Thank you! You are a real gentleman, Mr Jason.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

florian said:


> lol its old video on site gateway since 1 month , nothing true and 72 hr is a joke


You mean to say that the video is a fake?


YoungStarDC said:


> Thank you! You are a real gentleman, Mr Jason.


My pleasure.


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 14, 2015)

Anyway...
and as for the banning shit, I think that if we use one game, extract the header and inject it on all the other games we have, Big N is not being able to find us? xD


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 14, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Anyway...
> and as for the banning shit, I think that if we use one game, extract the header and inject it on all the other games we have, Big N is not being able to find us? xD


I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 14, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Anyway...
> and as for the banning shit, I think that if we use one game, extract the header and inject it on all the other games we have, Big N is not being able to find us? xD


If they're checking the headers only when you're using online features I would think this method is absolutely safe.


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 14, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> If they're checking the headers only when you're using online features I would think this method is absolutely safe.


 

Well the question is rather, is the header the only thing they can check on right? :S


----------



## satel (Feb 14, 2015)

you never know they might surprise us for once & release the update today.


----------



## appleburger (Feb 14, 2015)

4ur0r said:


> I was wondering the same thing...


 

I think the right answer is: "as far as we know, yes".

Matching headers seems to be how people are getting banned, but there could be something else going on.  Some are waiting for more banning reports just to be safe.


----------



## SLiV3R (Feb 14, 2015)

Wow. Over 300 pages of bs  buy a sky3ds instead of this pathetic waiting game  LOL


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 14, 2015)

SLiV3R said:


> Wow. Over 300 pages of bs  buy a sky3ds instead of this pathetic waiting game  LOL


 

wow another troller. go stick ur sky and leave us wait?  PLEASE? 
nonsense bs ... -.-!


----------



## satel (Feb 14, 2015)

SLiV3R said:


> Wow. Over 300 pages of bs  buy a sky3ds instead of this pathetic waiting game  LOL


 

but the wait SOON be over. i hope


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 14, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Well the question is rather, is the header the only thing they can check on right? :S


Indeed, there was a guy who got banned using cia files but he used roms as well. Maybe they're detecting the card not the headers...


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 14, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Indeed, there was a guy who got banned using cia files but he used roms as well. Maybe they're detecting the card not the headers...


 

that makes me feel kinda uneasy... tbh


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 14, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Anyway...
> and as for the banning shit, I think that if we use one game, extract the header and inject it on all the other games we have, Big N is not being able to find us? xD


I was gonna mention something, but I'm not gonna. I dun wanna tempt fate anymore than I have already. For all we know, the Big N might have been looking at this thread.


----------



## bytor (Feb 14, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> omfg 3 months? Try 18.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

It hasn't been 18 months. Gateway announced New 3DS support in November last year.


----------



## florian (Feb 14, 2015)

It is always a day away. If it isn't tomorrow, then it's tomorrow's tomorrow. If it isn't, then it's tomorrow's tomorrow's tomorrow. If it isn't, then it's tomorrow's tomorrow's tomorrow's tomorrow. And so forth and so on......and in the end it will never


----------



## satel (Feb 14, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> I was gonna mention something, but I'm not gonna. I dun wanna tempt fate anymore than I have already. For all we know, the Big N might have been looking at this thread.


 

Nintendo of America is looking everywhere not just in this forum.


----------



## marksteele (Feb 14, 2015)

this thread has provided endless amounts of amusement to me. I hope it has to others as well


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 14, 2015)

marksteele said:


> this thread has provided endless amounts of amusement to me. I hope it has to others as well


 
You should have seen the previous one, or the one before that. Good times...


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 14, 2015)

So, do you guys think that Gamestop has them on display for people to play now? I might just go there and test out the new eyetracking 3d since that is all I want to experience.  I need to ease this tension and if I can play it for only 10 min.  that would be cool.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 14, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> No, you did not just say that the 72h countdown is a fake. You accused Gateway that there is no exploit for New 3DS, and that only Sky3DS has been sucesfull at cracking the New 3DS


 

Brokent english translator dude, can't blame him for it.


----------



## lolboy (Feb 14, 2015)

I was in store today and saw this:







I thought to my self nice! For my N3DS I needed new charger anyway because Nintendo does not include one. This way I have the stupid cable for my old 3DS XL and can use the sweet Cradle for my N3DS XL 

When arrived home I turnd the box around and saw the following:






SERIOUSLY NINTENDO!!! First I had handheld without a charger now I have a freaking brick that needs a charger.


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 14, 2015)

lolboy said:


> -snip-
> SERIOUSLY NINTENDO!!! First I had handheld without a charger now I have a freaking brick that needs a charger.


 

srsly, this made my day!  Why didnt u ask the tempers here first. everyone could have told ya that?  
Actually if u were at store, why didnt u ask ANYONE? xD


----------



## lolboy (Feb 14, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> srsly, this made my day!  Why didnt u ask the tempers here first. everyone could have told ya that?
> Actually if u were at store, why didnt u ask ANYONE? xD


 

Because it says on the box: "Charging Cradle" and not "Piece of brick"


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 14, 2015)

bytor said:


> It hasn't been 18 months. Gateway announced New 3DS support in November last year.


 
Read his response, he wait 3 months for an update to support newer hardware, I wait 18 months for support higher than 4.5.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 14, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> srsly, this made my day!  Why didnt u ask the tempers here first. everyone could have told ya that?
> Actually if u were at store, why didnt u ask ANYONE? xD


 

He's one of those noobs that don't read.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 14, 2015)

lolboy said:


> I was in store today and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yeh it sux, do what I did and get a Usb to 3ds charger if you can, way more efficient, or an adapater for 3ds, ds, psp, but yeh;

no adapter with the system is damn stupid


----------



## lolboy (Feb 14, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> srsly, this made my day!  Why didnt u ask the tempers here first. everyone could have told ya that?
> Actually if u were at store, why didnt u ask ANYONE? xD


 

beside that it has a cable on the box.


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 14, 2015)

Please please please make it real, you're gonna get shitload amounts of golds


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 14, 2015)

lamende said:


> Within 24 hours or at the end of it?


 

NO 24DAYS, you have to understand garyopa language.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 14, 2015)

GaryOprah continuing the hustle


----------



## bytor (Feb 14, 2015)

satel said:


> Nintendo of America is looking everywhere not just in this forum.


 

*Covers both head and New 3DS in tin foil*


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 14, 2015)

Alright guys, at the end of the time limit, time your responds. We're gonna reply "You've met with a terrible fate, haven't you?"


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 14, 2015)

Which Firmware is Zelda? Or MH? 

MH4 was 7.X right?

Going to buy the games in Store now


----------



## memomo (Feb 14, 2015)

garyopa said:


> DAWN OF NEW DAY, so Tick-Tok its time for a NEW MEME:
> 
> ​
> And it would not be complete without a new song to learn to play right, here is example:
> ...


 

I hope so


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 14, 2015)

Time is running thin...

#Gatewait2015


----------



## lolboy (Feb 14, 2015)

I know people are going to hate me for saying this but....I never played N64 games (only pokemon stadium with friend). I owned PS1 back then.

I kinda missed al the big games, Mario 64, Zeldas and so on. Now I own one, but don't feel like playing on N64  Did I miss alot?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gary's so sure of himself, like he knows it will happen tomorrow...
I'll eat my hat (Yes, my Avatar) if it gets released today or tomorrow.


lolboy said:


> I know people are going to hate me for saying this but....I never played N64 games (only pokemon stadium with friend). I owned PS1 back then.
> 
> I kinda missed al the big games, Mario 64, Zeldas and so on. Now I own one, but don't feel like playing on N64  Did I miss alot?


Haha, I was in the exact same spot as you. My dad got me playstations and he rented the games from those movie rental spots, then ripped them and returned them.
Still, Crash bandicoot and Ape escape were my favourites.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 14, 2015)

lolboy said:


> I know people are going to hate me for saying this but....I never played N64 games (only pokemon stadium with friend). I owned PS1 back then.
> 
> I kinda missed al the big games, Mario 64, Zeldas and so on. Now I own one, but don't feel like playing on N64  Did I miss alot?


 
You missed Goldeneye 64...

PROXIMITY MINES!!!!

thats all im gonna say


----------



## storm75x (Feb 14, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> You should have seen the previous one, or the one before that. Good times...


lemanuel may have a copy of it. Not that it would be productive digging old dirt. XD


----------



## lolboy (Feb 14, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> You missed Goldeneye 64...
> 
> PROXIMITY MINES!!!!
> 
> thats all im gonna say


 

Yes also that one. I tried the remake on Xbox360 a year ago but did not like it at all


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 14, 2015)

Gary is just trying to tell the world he can scam people wonderfully with weird countdowns. First it was a 2 day countdown and  now it's three


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

Why not get a normal 3DS and enjoy Gateway?


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 14, 2015)

I actually feel horrible inside atm.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

THE PDF GUIDE IS HERE MINNA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 14, 2015)

I think it's really coming. Gary cannot possibly be so sure and precise without knowing something (like preparing web space and folders for Gateway's uploads). He cannot affored being so precise and lie because that would mean loosing all credibility forever!

Also last time when he said it would be out in 2 days, it was out like in 3 days and he even hinted at the new logo!

Come on people, believe... for the last time...


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm currently thinking at the moment that there is a *70%* chance it's not coming today unfortunately and that Garyopa is just trolling 

Who agrees? (Don't wanna ruin the hype, it will come eventually though)


----------



## Diag (Feb 14, 2015)

SpaceJump said:


> I think it's really coming. Gary cannot possibly be so sure and precise without knowing something (like preparing web space and folders for Gateway's uploads). He cannot affored to lie because that would mean loosing all credibility forever!
> 
> Also last time when he said it would be out in 2 days, it was out like in 3 days and he even hinted at the new logo!
> 
> Come people, believe... for the last time...


 
yea i thought that the last time too with the 3.0 update


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 14, 2015)

SpaceJump said:


> I think it's really coming. Gary cannot possibly be so sure and precise without knowing something (like preparing web space and folders for Gateway's uploads). He cannot affored being so precise and lie because that would mean loosing all credibility forever!
> 
> Also last time when he said it would be out in 2 days, it was out like in 3 days and he even hinted at the new logo!
> 
> Come on people, believe... for the last time...


 

I *sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo* hope you are right


----------



## lolboy (Feb 14, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> THE PDF GUIDE IS HERE MINNA!!!!!!!!!


 
Url?


----------



## cdcdcd (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm curious how much activity we are going to get when the countdown is in its final hour.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Url?


http://www.gateway-3ds.com/new-official-user-manual/


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 14, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> I *sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo* hope you are right


It's not about being right. I don't know anything like you all. It's just a feeling.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 14, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> http://www.gateway-3ds.com/new-official-user-manual/


 

Not New 3ds related


----------



## lolboy (Feb 14, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> http://www.gateway-3ds.com/new-official-user-manual/


 

Posted on 9 feb? I tought you had one for the N3DS.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Not New 3ds related


I never said it was did I 
"is here" does not mean that it just arrived, it means that it has arrived and has been here for some time. I never stated about which PDF guide, just "PDF guide", which the only PDF guide from Gateway that we already have is for the old 3DS.
I never lied


----------



## storm75x (Feb 14, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I never said it was did I
> "is here" does not mean that it just arrived, it means that it has arrived and has been here for some time. I never stated about which PDF guide, just "PDF guide", which the only PDF guide from Gateway that we already have is for the old 3DS.
> I never lied


That reminds me of a puzzle...


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 14, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I never said it was did I
> "is here" does not mean that it just arrived, it means that it has arrived and has been here for some time. I never stated about which PDF guide, just "PDF guide", which the only PDF guide from Gateway that we already have is for the old 3DS.
> I never lied


 

so its the same statement as the beloved Tsipras right?


----------



## Erol (Feb 14, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Why not get a normal 3DS and enjoy Gateway?


 

because the n3DS is WAY better.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 14, 2015)

So what is everyone doing while waiting on GW?

Are you sleeping in today(how are you reading this?), playing other games, pressing the F5 key in hope that the site updates early etc?

As for me I have a lot of school work so I'm working on that. I also plan to play Hyrule Warriors some more and smash later on.


----------



## YoungStarDC (Feb 14, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> So what is everyone doing while waiting on GW?
> 
> Are you sleeping in today(how are you reading this?), playing other games, pressing the F5 key in hope that the site updates early etc?
> 
> As for me I have a lot of school work so I'm working on that. I also plan to play Hyrule Warriors some more and smash later on.


 
I'm playing MM right now.


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 14, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> So what is everyone doing while waiting on GW?
> 
> Are you sleeping in today(how are you reading this?), playing other games, pressing the F5 key in hope that the site updates early etc?
> 
> As for me I have a lot of school work so I'm working on that. I also plan to play Hyrule Warriors some more and smash later on.


 

learning... (can u really call this bullshit even learning) marketing... -.- hate it tbh.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 14, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> So what is everyone doing while waiting on GW?
> 
> Are you sleeping in today(how are you reading this?), playing other games, pressing the F5 key in hope that the site updates early etc?
> 
> As for me I have a lot of school work so I'm working on that. I also plan to play Hyrule Warriors some more and smash later on.


 
I plan on doing some BnE's around the neighborhood.


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 14, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Hmm, I don't get it.
> -"That's the same statement as Tsipras, yes?"
> -(This reply's intended message was to say that I was shocked with the topic you brought up)"No thanks"
> -My pleasure


 

Well... i guess it is definitely a bit worrysome. 
Its my pleasure to shock u to that extend then :X

Since I meant it as a bad joke...
and...
dont blame me... but studying for the marketing exam does make me dull... -.-


----------



## Kuin (Feb 14, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Stop using Google translate. I bet you meant to say "Γιατί το κεφάλι μου είναι Πόνι?"
> 
> 
> Hmm, I don't get it.
> ...


 
2 Exclusives? I thought there is only Xenoblade for now, what is the other one? But anyway I agree, I'll stick with my regular XL until I'm sure the GW works on the New 3DS/XL, the New things on the new models aren't enough to make me feel "need need need nooooooowww". ^^


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

Kuin said:


> 2 Exclusives? I thought there is only Xenoblade for now, what is the other one? But anyway I agree, I'll stick with my regular XL until I'm sure the GW works on the New 3DS/XL, the New things on the new models aren't enough to make me feel "need need need nooooooowww". ^^


Monster hunter and Xenoblades I think.
I'm not into those at all.


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 14, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> So what is everyone doing while waiting on GW?
> 
> Are you sleeping in today(how are you reading this?), playing other games, pressing the F5 key in hope that the site updates early etc?
> 
> As for me I have a lot of school work so I'm working on that. I also plan to play Hyrule Warriors some more and smash later on.


I'll be finishing off OoT most likely... And practicing my Greek :/


----------



## Breith (Feb 14, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Monster hunter and Xenoblades I think.
> I'm not into those at all.


 
MH is not exclusive... But yeah, it's hard to play this game without a 2nd stick.


----------



## Aeodan (Feb 14, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> So what is everyone doing while waiting on GW?
> 
> Are you sleeping in today(how are you reading this?), playing other games, pressing the F5 key in hope that the site updates early etc?
> 
> As for me I have a lot of school work so I'm working on that. I also plan to play Hyrule Warriors some more and smash later on.


 
I'm watching a ton of anime while waiting. I don't really want to play any 3ds games until I can play them on my n3ds.


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 14, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> So what is everyone doing while waiting on GW?
> 
> Are you sleeping in today(how are you reading this?), playing other games, pressing the F5 key in hope that the site updates early etc?
> 
> As for me I have a lot of school work so I'm working on that. I also plan to play Hyrule Warriors some more and smash later on.


"Trying" to study but the hype is too high, tomorrow i'll charge my pre-paid card and probably gonna buy the shit out of gateway (if it's n3ds support true).
I have an exam in 4 days and i studied little, I ain't even mad


----------



## Breith (Feb 14, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> So what is everyone doing while waiting on GW?


 
Playing with my OG 3DSXL... But seriously, without a 2nd stick and with the extending loading time, I have the impression that my N3DSXL is laughing at me everytime I look at her...


----------



## weatMod (Feb 14, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> So what is everyone doing while waiting on GW?
> 
> Are you sleeping in today(how are you reading this?), playing other games, pressing the F5 key in hope that the site updates early etc?
> 
> As for me I have a lot of school work so I'm working on that. I also plan to play Hyrule Warriors some more and smash later on.


I'm calling the NSA because I'm about to be Edward snowden
For like 10th time this month in MA 
But maybe this time I will at least be able to play MM on my N3DS instead of staring it doing nothing while I'm house bound


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 14, 2015)

storm75x said:


> lemanuel may have a copy of it. Not that it would be productive digging old dirt. XD


 
I do have a copy of it xD all 1000+ pages backed up


----------



## Kwongger (Feb 14, 2015)

well. I gave up.

Updated to 9.5 sysnand on my new 3ds XL.

might get a Sky... Idk


----------



## FR0ZN (Feb 14, 2015)

You could have at least waited for the countdown to go down .... those 22 hours shouldn't have made a big difference now.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

Kwongger said:


> well. I gave up.
> 
> Updated to 9.5 sysnand on my new 3ds XL.
> 
> might get a Sky... Idk


You could have gotten a sky and used it on 9.X..
Best of both worlds


----------



## Kuin (Feb 14, 2015)

Kwongger said:


> well. I gave up.
> 
> Updated to 9.5 sysnand on my new 3ds XL.
> 
> might get a Sky... Idk


 
Why did you update? it's too bad, no games ask you to be at the 9.5 sysnand. :/ Well expect if you wanna play now MH4 online but except that... And still, you should have waited, the Sky3DS is nice but no region free, no eshop games, etc etc... :/

Well if you don't mind region free games and eShop games it's ok. For me it's not, as a European if I don't have Region Free or eShop games I can't play SMT IV, Rune Factory 4, the last Pheonix Wright, Code Princess, etc etc etc. :/


----------



## Kwongger (Feb 14, 2015)

iCEQB said:


> You could have at least waited for the countdown to go down .... those 22 hours shouldn't have made a big difference now.


Meh.  I don't think much will come of it :/





MrJason005 said:


> You could have gotten a sky and used it on 9.X..
> Best of both worlds


 
Online play is a must for me.  Don't want to risk banning w/Sky, or public headers.


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 14, 2015)

Kwongger said:


> well. I gave up.
> 
> Updated to 9.5 sysnand on my new 3ds XL.
> 
> might get a Sky... Idk


Duh, you could have at least waited until tomorrow and see if they release something.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 14, 2015)

That and no one is going to handle the packaging and shipping on the weekend, and by tomorrow night you'll already know if GW is telling the truth or not.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 14, 2015)

QEH1009 = 9.0


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 14, 2015)

Actually, [user]MrJason005[/user] has made me change my mind, I might try starting the Layton series again. Is it true the puzzles get more relevant after the first one?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> So what is everyone doing while waiting on GW?
> 
> Are you sleeping in today(how are you reading this?), playing other games, pressing the F5 key in hope that the site updates early etc?
> 
> As for me I have a lot of school work so I'm working on that. I also plan to play Hyrule Warriors some more and smash later on.


 
downloaded first season of 24 using bittorrent, see u guys in 24 hours lol


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 14, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> downloaded first season of 24 using bittorrent, see u guys in 24 hours lol


 

first reply i like from u xD
well guess u wont finish it in 24 hours tbh xD I needed nearly 70... just my 2 cents


----------



## Diag (Feb 14, 2015)

the only reason i can see to update my n3ds atm would be that i´ve got a lot of saved stuff from original games on my old sd...  but i´ll hope there is or will be a solution to transfer it all or so


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 14, 2015)

Welp, ofc my PAL copy of Cubic Ninja shows up while I'm out of town. At least it's the day I come home I guess.


----------



## Metal Fingers (Feb 14, 2015)

I am not blaming them for it not being released. I am upset that they are basically just teasing a bunch of eager gamers. We all want the release and they are exploiting that for shits and giggles and thats where I lose respect for them.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 14, 2015)

Metal Fingers said:


> I am not blaming them for it not being released. I am upset that they are basically just teasing a bunch of eager gamers. We all want the release and they are exploiting that for shits and giggles and thats where I lose respect for them.


 
Pretty much that too.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 14, 2015)

Metal Fingers said:


> I am not blaming them for it not being released. I am upset that they are basically just teasing a bunch of eager gamers. We all want the release and they are exploiting that for shits and giggles and thats where I lose respect for them.


Look on the bright side, the fact that garyopa is even doing a countdown means that if it doesn't show up by the end of the 24h then it'll show up shortly after like last time.

Edit: Then again, that 48 hour tease...


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 14, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> Pretty much that too.


Well said


----------



## hiron (Feb 14, 2015)

If GW doesnt release after the countdown well fuck GW ill just get Sky. Not amused at how GW treat us.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 14, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Look on the bright side, the fact that garyopa is even doing a countdown means that if it doesn't show up by the end of the 24h then it'll show up shortly after like last time.
> 
> Edit: Then again, that 48 hour tease...


Or maybe 3 more months


----------



## florian (Feb 14, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Or maybe 3 more months


 
will have to wait a few months, believe me, because I have no confidence in them he constantly delay , not dreaming the 72 hour no

see in 48 hr Sunday


----------



## weatMod (Feb 14, 2015)

Hoping it is released "soon" and with the secret special hidden feature (hopefully a TWL_FIRM fix) and 9.5 emunand too so I can see all  the waitway h8ters do a 180


----------



## florian (Feb 14, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Hoping it is released "soon" and with the secret special hidden feature and 9.5 emunand too so I can see all the wait way h8ters do a 180


 
i hope also is soon because gateway constantly delay , otherwise i buy a sky3ds and sold my gateway


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm following 3DS scene since the beginning of this month, why everyone keep telling Gateway team postponed updates or whatsoever? What do I need to know?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

4ur0r said:


> I'm following 3DS scene since the beginning of this month, why everyone keep telling Gateway team postponed updates or whatsoever? What do I need to know?


They never promised a 100% confirmed date. People hate the teasing, that's all.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 14, 2015)

Well I think it's unfair to blame Gateway for "delaying" on dates that they DIDN'T give, but that some "guys who know the GW team, yeah yeah for real, no joke, no really" gave...

If you just follow the official website of Gateway they NEVER gave fake hope to people, just never! Even on the last update they said that the support of the N3DS will TAKE A WHILE. And after people will say "oh the GW team lied again", what lie? They didn't say anything, a MEMBER of this forum said something. 

Except if I'm mistaken and this person (which I don't know at all) say the truth and really know this team.

In fact people except the release to come soon so they give credit to any rumor because they (and me too) want it so much to be true... But afterwards we can't, again, blame the GW team for not releasing something that they didn't officialy announce.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 14, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> They never promised a 100% confirmed date. People hate the teasing, that's all.


 

Exactly, anyone who says Garyopa and Sony should be banned should be asshamed ¬_¬

Sony USA senpai does not deserve this treatment! Also I gotta give some respect to gary for keeping the hype up
It may not come tomorrow, so what? It'll come soon i'm sure, if not then get angry at Gateway but not Sony or Gary


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 14, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Well I think it's unfair to blame Gateway for "delaying" on dates that they DIDN'T give, but that some "guys who know the GW team, yeah yeah for real, no joke, no really" gave...
> 
> If you just follow the official website of Gateway they NEVER gave fake hope to people, just never! Even on the last update they said that the support of the N3DS will TAKE A WHILE. And after people will say "oh the GW team lied again", what lie? They didn't say anything, a MEMBER of this forum said something.
> 
> ...


They posted a video of the N3Ds exploit 4 months ago and since then they have been telling that the 3DS support was coming soon over and over again. They did officially said it would be out before christmas in their replies to confused customers emails. It did turn out to be a lie. Was it on purpose to boost sales? You decide.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 14, 2015)

Oh really? I saw that video and it's true I thought it mean the support of the N3DS will be coming really soon, but I didn't read about this before Christmas thing. But I believe you, I'm not SO MUCH, into those things, I don't follow every news, ever posts, etc etc, it's why I'm new on this website, I start to be interested by it, but before I wasn't.

Well, what I'm sure about, is that if they will release it AS SOON as they can, the sooner they do it, the more money they'll get and market share against the Sky3DS team. If they don't release it, it means that they're really stuck. :/

I'm really crossing my fingers for this rumor to be true too, because if it is, I'll be getting a New 3DS XL right away, the non support of the GW on it is the only thing preventing me to do it. ^^"


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> They posted a video of the N3Ds exploit 4 months ago and since then they have been telling that the 3DS support was coming soon over and over again. They did officially said it would be out before christmas in their replies to confused customers emails. It did turn out to be a lie. Was it on purpose to boost sales? You decide.


Those emails could easily be faked since there was no sender email in any of those snapshots.


----------



## Metal Fingers (Feb 14, 2015)

Vingt-2 that is the exact point I was making. You are gonna have these brown nosers who are gonna worship these guys like gods but at the end of the day its poor business. Sadly at the time they are the only ones that are offering what is in demand. So they can get away with torturing their clientele


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 14, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> They posted a video of the N3Ds exploit 4 months ago and since then they have been telling that the 3DS support was coming soon over and over again. They did officially said it would be out before christmas in their replies to confused customers emails. It did turn out to be a lie. Was it on purpose to boost sales? You decide.


To me the video was just proof of concept.  In my opinion the emails were the unscrupulous  action.


----------



## Metal Fingers (Feb 14, 2015)

The emails were not faked I got emails directly from them saying the exact same thing. I also got like 4-5 other follow up emails of before new years and then later they began saying in a few days all over again. I was also asking about n3ds support not 3ds support sometime later they decided to not release n3ds support at all and I bought a jn3ds for no reason when I could have just waited for the US release had they said earlier that it wouldnt be out prior to the US release. They clearly knew they wouldnt release it before the US launch because they had a n3ds working product for the last 4 months.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 14, 2015)

Holy crap, I remember GBATemp having an _*EXACT*_ type of conversation before 3.0 BETA was released...

#gw3ds #skysucks #2sp00ky4me


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

Did *ANY* of those emails have a date?
Not just a few days, Not just around the corner, a date?


----------



## b17bomber (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey Gary, you might wanna tell your buddies to hurry up. Nintendo announced some maintenance for Tuesday. A firmware update usually follows. http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/network/en_na/network_status.jsp


----------



## 2skies (Feb 14, 2015)

satel said:


> i say *if no update tomorrow then ban both from posting* at least *in this thread* if not all N3DS & Gateway threads & if they must troll to secure sales of the gw card then they can do this over at maxconsole forum. sorry but i think 3 months of Soon,Any Day Now,Few Days & Around Many Corners is enough &* should stop after tomorrow with or without update.*


 
Damn right! Can't like this post enough.


----------



## Metal Fingers (Feb 14, 2015)

Before christmas is a date... its a before christmas date when christmas passes they missed their deadline some of us would lose our jobs for such a mistake.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 14, 2015)

I don't "worship" them at all, I don't know any of them, they are just people who sold me a product to play homebrew games & stuff on my 3DS and, for me, it works fine. I didn't have any situation with them that could make me upset at them, I see that you do but I didn't, so I just give an opinion coming from my experience. 

I just say that NOW, it seems obvious that if they COULD release it, they would, as they would get more money. I also say that if they wanted to fool us so much, WHY they would clearly post on their official website "New 3DS support will take a while"? It's just reducing the amount of orders that they will get.

I don't exactly know what they did or said before, since I wasn't here, and I'm ok to believe you, and the emails they sent to you etc, ok, but 1: maybe they did that to fool you (which would be weird since now they're admiting it will take a while) or 2: they really thought they could do it faster but this update 9.5 lead them to trouble? And they were too confident at first but now not anymore? It's still no excuse because you expected a better service from they, but it could also explain things.

What I mean is we can follow the rumor and "enjoy" the mood about it, or the hype, but at the end we should just focus on what they say on their official website, then we're sure.

PS: and again sorry for my bad english.


----------



## cephalopoid (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm curious.

How old are most of you in this thread?

Because if I had to guess, it would be about 8 to 10 years old, arguing which is better, chocolate cake or vanilla cake.

And of any of you are over 25, really? I mean what is going on in your life that all this is such a big deal?


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 14, 2015)

It won't happen. We have to wait a month or two for new Support. But who cares, just buy Ninja Cube and play some fancy old Games like Pokemon Yellow etc.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 14, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Exactly, anyone who says Garyopa and Sony should be banned should be asshamed ¬_¬
> 
> Sony USA senpai does not deserve this treatment! Also I gotta give some respect to gary for keeping the hype up
> It may not come tomorrow, so what? It'll come soon i'm sure, if not then get angry at Gateway but not Sony or Gary


 

Im sorry man, but this is just doesnt make sense. No sense at all.

Gary Oprah deserves respect JUST for keeping the hype up? and "so what?" if the update doesnt come at the end of the countdown? So what? You are delusional. Its not coming soon if its not coming tomorrow. Those are the facts. It was just a ploy to get people to stop buying Sky3ds. They dont deserve respect for lying like they have done the last 3 months. There better be n3ds support Sunday morning.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

Just buy your Sky, and get out. I'm tired of this debate.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 14, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Just buy your Sky, and get out. I'm tired of this debate.


 
What debate? There is no debate. I was just talking to Miles.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> What debate? There is no debate. I was just talking to Miles.


What? Your name is in my post?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 14, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> What? Your name is in my post?


 
werent you talking to me


----------



## Erol (Feb 14, 2015)

Onikan said:


> *WH0T THE HELL WITH THIS LOGO ?*​​
> 
> ​Their answer.​


 

1 month later. sure "a few days later", "won't be long". lol


----------



## florian (Feb 14, 2015)

buy a sky3ds is the only best solution at this time admit , gateway is out of this world for the new 3ds , gateway is very good to 3ds xl normal in 9.2 and 4.5 , but not on new 3ds


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 14, 2015)

I have both


----------



## florian (Feb 14, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I have both


 
good Ralph1611 , same for me sky3ds place in order today and my gateway waiting


----------



## satel (Feb 14, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I have both


 

i have both Soon


----------



## monkey24699 (Feb 14, 2015)

I feel like my choice of purchasing both sky and GW was the best case scenario. Although I'm new to the 3ds scene, I've seen the hype train do some terrible things in back in the day when I was part of the 360 scene. Seems like its the same dance just different partners. Although I don't appreciate my red N3DS mocking me while I wait patiently for the mailman. hehe


----------



## florian (Feb 14, 2015)

monkey24699 said:


> I feel like my choice of purchasing both sky and GW was the best case scenario. Although I'm new to the 3ds scene, I've seen the hype train do some terrible things in back in the day when I was part of the 360 scene. Seems like its the same dance just different partners. Although I don't appreciate my red N3DS mocking me while I wait patiently for the mailman. hehe


 
yes same choice purchasing both sky and GW for the best case scenario , i wait my sky3ds monday


----------



## Disco (Feb 14, 2015)

I don't get why everybody is so nervous about this release?
Just wait for it, it's better that they test it thoroughly.

I don't wanna brick my all new and shiny metallic blue XL


----------



## monkey24699 (Feb 14, 2015)

now if I can only find a way to dump my game to get my private headers. stuck with carts to dump and just a N3DS... unfortunately none my peeps do handheld console. FML


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

monkey24699 said:


> now if I can only find a way to dump my game to get my private headers. stuck with carts to dump and just a N3DS... unfortunately none my peeps do handheld console. FML


I'm not 100% sure, but there is something called an R4i dongle I think, and there was a version that supported 3DS games.
Maybe you can look into one of these and see if they can dump games?


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 14, 2015)

I can be patient. sky3DS would be of no use for me anyhow since since I need smash 1.0.5 to play with friends or online, and all my other games I'm fine playing on my old 3DS for now (except MM3D, I want to play and finish that one on N3DS). Plus now I have Cubic Ninja for my N3DS so I can homebrew.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 14, 2015)

Go play some Minecraft and chill


----------



## Disco (Feb 14, 2015)

Well, I can also be patient...considering my 3DS originals collection


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 14, 2015)

Erol said:


> 1 month later. sure "a few days later", "won't be long". lol


 

Smh >.>....soon


----------



## lolboy (Feb 14, 2015)

Disco said:


> Well, I can also be patient...considering my 3DS originals collection
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
You forgot to take picture of your awsome pokemon games. This way one may think you don't play Pokemon games which sounds silly. Ofcource you play Pokemon, everybody does


----------



## Disco (Feb 14, 2015)

lolboy said:


> You forgot to take picture of your awsome pokemon games. This way one may think you don't play Pokemon games which sounds silly. Ofcource you play Pokemon, everybody does


 
Nah...don't like em. But...I have that beatiful Pikachu Yellow XL  and also couple of Pikachu figurines 
I love Pikachu, but don't like Poke Games


----------



## bytor (Feb 14, 2015)

I've never gone anywhere near a Pokemon game before, are any of the 3D ones worth starting off with..?


----------



## lolboy (Feb 14, 2015)

Disco said:


> Nah...don't like em. But...I have that beatiful Pikachu Yellow XL  and also couple of Pikachu figurines
> I love Pikachu, but don't like Poke Games


 
Thats what I taught, you just forgot to take pictures  ...Wait a minute, you don't like them 




Spoiler


----------



## Disco (Feb 14, 2015)

Here they are :


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

bytor said:


> I've never gone anywhere near a Pokemon game before, are any of the 3D ones worth starting off with..?


It's basically the same story with every game (Just change the characters for each gen)
Start with X/Y.


----------



## pikanag (Feb 14, 2015)

will i be able to play on my n3ds by Tết?


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 14, 2015)

Disco said:


> Here they are :


To be fair the games have been going down in quality as of late. Still think it's sad that they can't keep 30fps in battle, even without 3D. Heck, before the DS the games were in 60fps, no lag at all, ever.


----------



## lolboy (Feb 14, 2015)

bytor said:


> I've never gone anywhere near a Pokemon game before, are any of the 3D ones worth starting off with..?


 



Spoiler


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> To be fair the games have been going down in quality as of late. Still think it's sad that they can't keep 30fps in battle, even without 3D. Heck, before the DS the games were in 60fps, no lag at all, ever.


With the 3D off the FPS is stable.


----------



## AnkitC (Feb 14, 2015)

Disco said:


> Well, I can also be patient...considering my 3DS originals collection




Really bro?? And you are still lurking in such a thread? Ahh backups. I get it.


----------



## Disco (Feb 14, 2015)

Why would high FPS be important in Poke games?!


----------



## schumi_girl (Feb 14, 2015)

So I've been sick in bed for the last two days, where's the countdown at now?


----------



## lolboy (Feb 14, 2015)

schumi_girl said:


> So I've been sick in bed for the last two days, where's the countdown at now?


 

You got the gateway-fever?


Spoiler










 
According to garyopa like 24 hours to go...


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 14, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> With the 3D off the FPS is stable.


Not entirely, the FPS always dips with certain moves and Pokemon. Koffing always causes lag, Pokemon with semi transparency, and moves with lots of particles like Lava Plume or Surf.


----------



## monkey24699 (Feb 14, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but there is something called an R4i dongle I think, and there was a version that supported 3DS games.
> Maybe you can look into one of these and see if they can dump games?


 
yeah I saw those but they are only so transferring games saves

I've also heard of the Neo SMS2 USB device  but any post relating to that are like 4+ years old


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

Imagine, in the next few years, all the fuss in the west could be Yokai Watch...


schumi_girl said:


> So I've been sick in bed for the last two days, where's the countdown at now?


Wow, I've been pretty sick as well lately. Coincidence?
Anyway, it should be at around 20 hours I'd say.


shinyquagsire23 said:


> Not entirely, the FPS always dips with certain moves and Pokemon. Koffing always causes lag, Pokemon with semi transparency, and moves with lots of particles like Lava Plume or Surf.


If it weren't for broken save encryption with card2 games, I'd test this right now...


----------



## viral777 (Feb 14, 2015)

lolboy said:


> You got the gateway-fever?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
stop with the bad memes. This isn't an image board.


----------



## lolboy (Feb 14, 2015)

viral777 said:


> stop with the bad memes. This isn't an image board.


 

You could have also chosen *NOT *to open the spoiler tag


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Im sorry man, but this is just doesnt make sense. No sense at all.
> 
> Gary Oprah deserves respect JUST for keeping the hype up? and "so what?" if the update doesnt come at the end of the countdown? So what? You are delusional. Its not coming soon if its not coming tomorrow. Those are the facts. It was just a ploy to get people to stop buying Sky3ds. They dont deserve respect for lying like they have done the last 3 months. There better be n3ds support Sunday morning.


 

I dunno man maybe i'm a bit too patient but I don't mind too much if it doesn't come sunday as long as it's this month at least
For me I guess the gateway is worth the wait, but yeh like I said before, Gary will lose tons of support if he's wrong so I hope he isn't, Sony atleast is saying support is coming without doing that 3 day stuff

Thank god I have 2 3ds or yeh i'd probably be more like "Come on Gateway hurry up" a bit more angrily


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 14, 2015)

22hrs = 22 [email protected]$


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 14, 2015)

I dont get why is everybody so stressed  all the time. You act like GW is your whole life FFS, go do some other things rather than lurking 24/7 here, hating on GW and trolling non-stop.
Or better yet buy yourself a SKY card and rid yourself of your misery.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 14, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I dont get why is everybody so stressed all the time. You act like GW is your whole life FFS, go do some other things rather than lurking 24/7 here, hating on GW and trolling non-stop.
> Or better yet buy yourself a SKY card and rid yourself of your misery.


 

I know right ROFLMAO.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 14, 2015)

Sky is not the solution for everyone who is tired of waiting for Gateway. 

- Sky doesn't do homebrew
- Sky doesn't let me install .cias 
- Sky only plays .3ds/.3dz files which means I have to futz with header nonsense
- Sky only holds 32 games
- Sky requires you to cycle through games individually
- Sky doesn't backup my retail carts 
- Sky doesn't create backups of my firmware
- Sky doesn't.... 

You get the idea.  It's not strictly about playing games, it's not so black and white. I think people are just fed up with the whole "soon" bullcrap.


----------



## monkey24699 (Feb 14, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I dont get why is everybody so stressed all the time. You act like GW is your whole life FFS, go do some other things rather than lurking 24/7 here, hating on GW and trolling non-stop.
> Or better yet buy yourself a SKY card and rid yourself of your misery.


 
Here we go... This is how GW/SKY fanboy/girl standoffs start LMAO.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 14, 2015)

2skies said:


> Sky is not the solution for everyone who is tired of waiting for Gateway.
> 
> - Sky doesn't do homebrew
> - Sky doesn't let me install .cias
> ...


 

But, but SKY works with 9.5.....


----------



## florian (Feb 14, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> But, but SKY works with 9.5.....


 
yes but but sky3ds work on N3ds and 9.5


----------



## Kuin (Feb 14, 2015)

florian said:


> yes but but sky3ds work on N3ds and 9.5


 
It's what he just said...


----------



## 2skies (Feb 14, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> But, but SKY works with 9.5.....


 

Sky works doing _one thing_ on 9.5 / new consoles.

I'm not trying to fire vollies at the product or start a hardware war, Sky is a great piece of hardware for what it does. I'm just saying that the whole "don't like the wait? Get Sky" position is fallacious because you're comparing apples and oranges. Yes, they're both fruit, they both taste great as juice, but you're not going to be able to do certain things with one or the other.

For those who want to make a cinnamon apple torte, you're not going to recommend that they use an orange instead until the grocery store stocks apples again.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 14, 2015)

2skies said:


> Sky works doing _one thing_ on 9.5 / new consoles.
> 
> I'm not trying to fire vollies at the product or start a hardware war, Sky is a great piece of hardware for what it does. I'm just saying that the whole "don't like the wait? Get Sky" position is fallacious because you're comparing apples and oranges. Yes, they're both fruit, they both taste great as juice, but you're not going to be able to do certain things with one or the other.
> 
> For those who want to make a cinnamon apple torte, you're not going to recommend that they use an orange instead until the grocery store stocks apples again.


 
Well then If you chose GW buckle up and enjoy the ride because they may be slow but they always deliver. Big time!


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 14, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> But, but SKY works with 9.5.....


 

Oh so true....


----------



## sonic2756 (Feb 14, 2015)

GW vs Sky. Sky is great for helping pass time until GW releases . For everything else, there's Soon™.



Spoiler


----------



## 2skies (Feb 14, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Well then If you chose GW buckle up and enjoy the ride because they may be slow but they always deliver. Big time!


 

Yep, I'm Gatewaiting just like most here  I'm happily playing stuff on my old 3DS until then; I can always just export my .cia saves and inject them later with SaveDataFiler.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 14, 2015)

Well, my plan seems to have worked out in the end. Ordered cubic ninja, have homebrew to hold me over and let me use my N3DS for a bit, and then patiently wait for Gateway. Easy peasy. Seriously though guys, there's no point in complaining about Gateway support right now. After the countdown, maybe. It seems though that they really are about to drop  the update very soon.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 14, 2015)

2skies said:


> Yep, I'm Gatewaiting just like most here  I'm happily playing stuff on my old 3DS until then; I can always just export my .cia saves and inject them later with SaveDataFiler.


Just like me


----------



## UraKn0x (Feb 14, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> They posted a video of the N3Ds exploit 4 months ago and since then they have been telling that the 3DS support was coming soon over and over again. They did officially said it would be out before christmas in their replies to confused customers emails. It did turn out to be a lie. Was it on purpose to boost sales? You decide.


 
Every time I asked them when the 3.0 would be out they said "We cannot tell you, you'll know when it's released.". Nothing here is confusing, they did not announce any release date, never. The people who claimed that "GW will release their update before xx/yy I received a mail" are just attention whores. I could fake a mail sent by GW that says "Go suck your grandmother's toes" so even screenshots aren't proof that the mail is true.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 14, 2015)

We can't give a date, but it won't be long anymore.

mailto:[email protected]

A auntentic mail that i receive from GW... "wont be long"  ¿anymore?  I dont speak english but even me can give sucha response, is confusing.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> We can't give a date, but it won't be long anymore.
> 
> mailto:[email protected]
> 
> A auntentic mail that i receive from GW... "wont be long" ¿anymore? I dont speak english but even me can give sucha response, is confusing.


pic with sender email?


----------



## kheldar (Feb 14, 2015)

UraKn0x said:


> Every time I asked them when the 3.0 would be out they said "We cannot tell you, you'll know when it's released.". Nothing here is confusing, they did not announce any release date, never. The people who claimed that "GW will release their update before xx/yy I received a mail" are just attention whores. I could fake a mail sent by GW that says "Go suck your grandmother's toes" so even screenshots aren't proof that the mail is true.


 
I was one of those ppl who sent them e-mails and can confirm that they've said many times "before christmas, matter of few days, in a few days, before the weekend". If you followed the thread you should know that there were lots and lots of people who sent them e-mails and all posted screen shots.


----------



## florian (Feb 14, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> We can't give a date, but it won't be long anymore.
> 
> mailto:[email protected]
> 
> A auntentic mail that i receive from GW... "wont be long" ¿anymore? I dont speak english but even me can give sucha response, is confusing.


 
this team can never give a date and always pushing , i hate this mentality , for me in conclusion is sky3ds for my new 3ds xl

72 hour haa


----------



## memomo (Feb 14, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> We can't give a date, but it won't be long anymore.
> 
> mailto:[email protected]
> 
> A auntentic mail that i receive from GW... "wont be long" ¿anymore? I dont speak english but even me can give sucha response, is confusing.


 

sh**, this response doesn't feels like they gonna release their update within 24hrs


----------



## florian (Feb 14, 2015)

memomo said:


> sh**, this response doesn't feels like they gonna release their update within 24hrs


 
this team is a real lie on new 3ds !


----------



## Kuin (Feb 14, 2015)

memomo said:


> sh**, this response doesn't feels like they gonna release their update within 24hrs


 
It's an old email.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 14, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Just like me


 

Why not waste some of that time helping me build the most awesome train tracks!!


----------



## florian (Feb 14, 2015)

Kuin said:


> It's an old email.


 
not sure its a old email ? i know this team for the pushing date


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 14, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> pic with sender email?



Is an old mail


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 14, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Is an old mail


Old mail.
(Also, it could be ~..co.uk not ~.com but I'm being a dick)


florian said:


> feb 3 2015 its not old mail , 72 hour big big joke


The email did not exist during the countdown


----------



## satel (Feb 14, 2015)

UraKn0x said:


> Every time I asked them when the 3.0 would be out they said "We cannot tell you, you'll know when it's released.". Nothing here is confusing, they did not announce any release date, never. The people who claimed that "GW will release their update before xx/yy I received a mail" are just attention whores. I could fake a mail sent by GW that says "Go suck your grandmother's toes" so even screenshots aren't proof that the mail is true.


 

either people faked those gw emails because they are attention ***** "as you kindly said" or you are simply a ignorant fool ??!!


----------



## Kuin (Feb 14, 2015)

It's not "old" but it's 11 days ago... Where is the lie in this email again? They said it won't be long anymore, if they release it this month then it's true... As you said, 11 days is not that old, then you wouldn't mind wait another 11 days, since it's sooo short. 

Everybody is 12yo on this thread? XD


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 14, 2015)

OH MAN, LOVE THAT NEW REGION CHANGE FEATURE! Gateway team really hit it out the park with this new update!


----------



## satel (Feb 14, 2015)

memomo said:


> sh**, this response doesn't feels like they gonna release their update within 24hrs


 

won't be long can mean few hours or days,also the gw team hasn't replied to emails probably since 3.0 was out so i wouldn't take anything like this serious at all. hopefully the update will be out 19 hours from now.


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 14, 2015)

Gah, I've almost forgot to post this:




^^


----------



## viral777 (Feb 14, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> View attachment 15716 View attachment 15715View attachment 15716
> 
> OH MAN, LOVE THAT NEW REGION CHANGE FEATURE! Gateway team really hit it out the park with this new update!


 
whoa, wait what?


----------



## weatMod (Feb 14, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> View attachment 15716 View attachment 15715View attachment 15716
> 
> OH MAN, LOVE THAT NEW REGION CHANGE FEATURE! Gateway team really hit it out the park with this new update!


So I guess we know what the secret surprise feature is now then


----------



## memomo (Feb 14, 2015)

2skies said:


> Sky is not the solution for everyone who is tired of waiting for Gateway.
> 
> - Sky doesn't do homebrew
> there are homebrews vis Cubic Ninja rom
> ...


 

on the other hand

-gateway required (most likely) internet to launch the exploit
-gateway dosen't works with last FW (sysnand or emunand for N3DS)
-there is possibility to update your console by mistake
-there is possibility to brick your console with wrong cia or bricking-code
-not easy\safe to launch the exploit for your kids-little brother sister


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 14, 2015)

BIGGEST TROLL EVER ?


----------



## Rob Blou (Feb 14, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> View attachment 15716 View attachment 15715View attachment 15716
> 
> OH MAN, LOVE THAT NEW REGION CHANGE FEATURE! Gateway team really hit it out the park with this new update!


 
What ? are you trolling or beta tester or both ?


----------



## satel (Feb 14, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> View attachment 15716 View attachment 15715View attachment 15716
> 
> OH MAN, LOVE THAT NEW REGION CHANGE FEATURE! Gateway team really hit it out the park with this new update!


 

i'm sure many will believe this.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 14, 2015)

memomo said:


> in the other hand
> 
> -gateway required (most likely) internet to launch the exploit
> -gateway dosen't works with last FW (sysnand or emunand for N3DS)
> ...


Are we seriously digging up this just for the sake of arguing? And your first point is irrelevant if the other points apply since you'd have to stay on 9.2 or below.


----------



## satel (Feb 14, 2015)

Rob Blou said:


> What ? are you trolling or beta tester or both ?


 

can't you see the 2 consoles one is Jap & the other is US !!??


----------



## Kuin (Feb 14, 2015)

satel said:


> i'm sure many will believe this.


 
Well I'm wondering... We can see his firmware is "U" wich means USA firmware, and this model of New 3DS XL haven't be released in the US, so...?!


----------



## memomo (Feb 14, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> View attachment 15716 View attachment 15715View attachment 15716
> 
> OH MAN, LOVE THAT NEW REGION CHANGE FEATURE! Gateway team really hit it out the park with this new update!


 

photoshoped


----------



## weatMod (Feb 14, 2015)

So this would mean that not only has GW figured out an easy way to region change a console but also how to support 9.5


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice Photoshopping work. But that's a troll to far.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 14, 2015)

Ahah yeah, 2 consoles, nice try!


----------



## satel (Feb 14, 2015)

memomo said:


> photoshoped


 

no but 2 real consoles one is Jap region & one is US region.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 14, 2015)

He also could have swapped motherboards. Way easier this time around.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 14, 2015)

Still makes it a quite elaborate troll.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 14, 2015)

satel said:


> no but 2 real consoles one is Jap region & one is US region.


Wait, I checked and the USA New 3DS XL red is red even in the INSIDE, his console is black inside (like the Japanese Smash Bros version). So maybe... But yes maybe mobo swap.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 14, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Wait, I checked and the USA New 3DS XL red is red even in the INSIDE, his console is black inside (like the Japanese Smash Bros version). So maybe... But yes maybe mobo swap.


Yeah it's likely what it is. He bought a new 3ds here in the US and replaced the MB cause he likes the shell better.


----------



## omegart (Feb 14, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> BIGGEST TROLL EVER ?


 
Thr biggest troll ever was sky3ds team account


----------



## satel (Feb 14, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Wait, I checked and the USA New 3DS XL red is red even in the INSIDE, his console is black inside (like the Japanese Smash Bros version). So maybe... But yes maybe mobo swap.


 

i didn't know it was red all over,i guess memomo was right it must be a photoshop.


----------



## Rob Blou (Feb 14, 2015)

Crown3DS was a pretty big troll


----------



## satel (Feb 14, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> Yeah it's likely what it is. He bought a new 3ds here in the US and replaced the MB cause he likes the shell better.


 
or this


----------



## Rob Blou (Feb 14, 2015)

He was active in the cearp thread on his new region changing tool he's working on.


----------



## aofelix (Feb 14, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I dont get why is everybody so stressed all the time. You act like GW is your whole life FFS, go do some other things rather than lurking 24/7 here, hating on GW and trolling non-stop.
> Or better yet buy yourself a SKY card and rid yourself of your misery.


 

Its been months now.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 14, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> He also could have swapped motherboards. Way easier this time around.



Not sure that would even be necessary you could just switch out the top and bottom covers but the inside looks really black not grey metallic black isnt the black US   N3DS Inside a more grey metallic looking black color?


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Guys. Please. Let the hype run through you~


----------



## memomo (Feb 14, 2015)

so yeah he changed the motherboard


----------



## memomo (Feb 14, 2015)

BTW it's looks sexy


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 14, 2015)

Rob Blou said:


> He was active in the cearp thread on his new region changing tool he's working on.


 
A few problems:

1. It doesn't say "GW" before the firmware version, so it's not in EmuNAND, it's on retail firmware
2. GW doesn't work on 9.5 and I doubt he was able to get the un-obfuscated code from (Mr. X) AND one of the new keys from (Mr. Y) to get it working on N3DS

My best guess is he either mobo swapped or he did region change it but applied it to SysNAND and now is locked out of GW 

Could the secret feature be EmuNAND region changing? Mebbe, there's no reason it couldn't be...


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 14, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Could the secret feature be* EmuNAND region changing*? Mebbe, *there's no reason it couldn't be... *


 
I rest my case. 


HYPE TRAIN, CHOO CHOO!


----------



## weatMod (Feb 14, 2015)

memomo said:


> so yeah he changed the motherboard


Why go through the trouble of changing the whole MB it could just be a black US N3DS with a different battery cover and top cover from the other region console much easier to remove 6 screws and replace them then to go through hours of tedious  work swapping MB's


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 14, 2015)

Well It's not as fun as DS mode enabled, if you want my 2cents. -__-'


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 14, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> I rest my case.
> 
> 
> HYPE TRAIN, CHOO CHOO!


 
but... but... I was hoping for n3ds support  you killed my hype


----------



## memomo (Feb 14, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Why got brought the trouble of changing the whole MB it could just be a black US N3DS with a different batter cover and top cover from the other region console much easier to remove 6 screws and replace then go through hours of tedious work swapping MB's


 

I don't think swapping MB is that hard


----------



## weatMod (Feb 14, 2015)

memomo said:


> I don't think swapping MB is that hard


Yes it is
It is a lot border with the 3ds than it was with ds and DSI which is why we probably haven't seen many case mod kits for them there were a lot of 3rd party shells for case modding in Ds and DSI scene barely any for 3ds


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 14, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Yes it is


 
No it's not:

https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Nintendo+3DS+Teardown/5029


----------



## florian (Feb 14, 2015)

gateway on new 3ds required internet connection  for launch the hack its crap this ! sky3ds not required internet !


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 14, 2015)

memomo said:


> I don't think swapping MB is that hard


 


weatMod said:


> Yes it is



It's actually hard as fuck. The little ribbons inside are really touchy about when they want to work or not. Oh, yeah, also, I swapped the mother boards. 

It's actually a Valentine's day gift for my girlfriend, since she wanted a N3DS, but loved the look of the JPN Smash N3DS, so I went ahead and bought a US black console and swapped them yesterday.



SonyUSA said:


> No it's not:
> 
> https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Nintendo 3DS Teardown/5029


 

You see, it's easy to take it apart... putting it back together again is a whole different story.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 14, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> No it's not:
> 
> https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Nintendo+3DS+Teardown/5029


It is a lot harder with the 3ds than it was with ds and DSI which is why we probably haven't seen many case mod kits for them there were a lot of 3rd party shells for case modding in The DS and DSI scene and there are barely any for 3ds
If you search YouTube for DS and DSI case mods you get a lot of results if you look for 3ds case mods you find like none


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 14, 2015)

Did you buy her a Sky?


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 14, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> No it's not:
> 
> https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Nintendo+3DS+Teardown/5029


You have no idea how painfully difficult it was for me to get some of those ribbon cables reinserted. They keep everything super taut in the OG 3DS.


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 14, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Did you buy her a Sky?


 

Pffff, no. 

I hate pirating things, plus I like collecting the physical carts. I'm only waiting for Gateway so I can have region free on my NORMAL sized JP N3DS.


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 14, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> You have no idea how painfully difficult it was for me to get some of those ribbon cables reinserted. They keep everything super taut in the OG 3DS.


 

I said the "fuck" word at least 20 times trying to get the thing to boot!


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 14, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> A few problems:
> 
> 1. It doesn't say "GW" before the firmware version, so it's not in EmuNAND, it's on retail firmware
> 2. GW doesn't work on 9.5 and I doubt he was able to get the un-obfuscated code from (Mr. X) AND one of the new keys from (Mr. Y) to get it working on N3DS
> ...


 

That would be interesting


----------



## weatMod (Feb 14, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> You have no idea how painfully difficult it was for me to get some of those ribbon cables reinserted. They keep everything super taut in the OG 3DS.


I watched a regular 3ds tear down video on YouTube and it was over an hour long now more than double that for tear down and putting back together then double it again if you are doing a MB swap so you are looking at a good 4 to 5 hours at best 
And the video cuts away at some parts 
I was considering it but then I said no thanks not worth the risk


----------



## weatMod (Feb 14, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> I said the "fuck" word at least 20 times trying to get the thing to boot!


We looks like you did really great clean job I can see a little chaffing on the bottom left screw cover besides that looks perfect
What a good BF you are even if you didn't get her a SKY3DS


----------



## Axido (Feb 14, 2015)

weatMod said:


> We looks like you did really great clean job I can see a little chaffing on the bottom left screw cover besides that looks perfect
> What a good BF you are even if you didn't get her a SKY3DS


 
Or because he didn't get her one. I got one for my GF and she screamed because she accidentally hit the button, which cost her 3 hours of unsaved progress.


----------



## cynique (Feb 14, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> View attachment 15716 View attachment 15715View attachment 15716
> 
> OH MAN, LOVE THAT NEW REGION CHANGE FEATURE! Gateway team really hit it out the park with this new update!


 
Attention to right corner of the console.Obviously he couldnt put it together properly after changing mobo.I suppose this is not your work off course?


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 14, 2015)

cynique said:


> Attention to right side of the console.Obviously he couldnt put it together properly after changing mobo


 

... What are you talking about?


----------



## weatMod (Feb 14, 2015)

Axido said:


> Or because he didn't get her one. I got one for my GF and she screamed because she accidentally hit the button, which cost her 3 hours of unsaved progress.


Ouch that sux I never even though about that


----------



## viral777 (Feb 14, 2015)

anyone have the link to the timer?


----------



## Jaredmf1012 (Feb 14, 2015)

viral777 said:


> anyone have the link to the timer?


 
http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm


----------



## kaiomar (Feb 14, 2015)

fake timer ?


----------



## satel (Feb 14, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> fake timer ?


 

it's based on the garyoprah show


----------



## AugustoKazt (Feb 15, 2015)

15H 50m to go.

hype or troll?

only the time have to say if is true or not.


----------



## cynique (Feb 15, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> ... What are you talking about?


 
signs of disassembly? otherwise i dont know what im talking about either


----------



## kiris (Feb 15, 2015)

hi, i buy a new 3ds and its version is 9.4 , what i do?  wait more time with gateway or buy a sky3ds?    sorry for my english


----------



## viral777 (Feb 15, 2015)

kiris said:


> hi, i buy a new 3ds and its version is 9.4 , what i do? wait more time with gateway or buy a sky3ds? sorry for my english


 
lol. sky.


----------



## Odven (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm sensing another delay that's approaching...  It might be another week before we see anything.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 15, 2015)

kiris said:


> hi, i buy a new 3ds and its version is 9.4 , what i do? wait more time with gateway or buy a sky3ds? sorry for my english


 
I'd say get a Sky3DS now, because I'm not confident that 9.4 Gateway support will be around for a while. Maybe wait until the N3DS support update is out though, in-case they do somehow get it working on 9.4, before making your purchase decision.


----------



## kiris (Feb 15, 2015)

viral777 said:


> lol. sky.


 
but ,  is gateway dead? or impossible for they?


----------



## Kracken (Feb 15, 2015)

kiris said:


> hi, i buy a new 3ds and its version is 9.4 , what i do? wait more time with gateway or buy a sky3ds? sorry for my english


return it and rebuy one at a different retailer. No reason to not keep your options open. on 9.0 or 9.2 you have the option of sky or potentially GW.


----------



## viral777 (Feb 15, 2015)

kiris said:


> but , is gateway dead? or impossible for they?


 
LOL. yes the r ded.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 15, 2015)

15:30 until seething disappointment begins.


----------



## kiris (Feb 15, 2015)

i have a gateway , but i see that they are slow in new 3ds ,


----------



## cynique (Feb 15, 2015)

viral777 said:


> LOL. yes the r ded.


 
my condolences


----------



## Diag (Feb 15, 2015)

kiris: did you buy an european new 3ds?

if yes, that would be the first one (EU region) with 9.4 i´ve read about :o


----------



## kiris (Feb 15, 2015)

i buy my 3ds in america .


----------



## Diag (Feb 15, 2015)

ah k sry i mixed up the flag xD


----------



## kiris (Feb 15, 2015)

ahahah ok


----------



## viral777 (Feb 15, 2015)

(haha)


----------



## kiris (Feb 15, 2015)

ok , well ... i will need to sell my gateway


----------



## 2skies (Feb 15, 2015)

kiris said:


> ok , well ... i will need to sell my gateway


 

See if they deliver here within the next day or so before you sell it off.  They might actually come through.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 15, 2015)

kiris said:


> ok , well ... i will need to sell my gateway


 
You need to take the New3DS back to the store and return it then buy another one. 9.4 does not work with Gateway, you need to have 9.0 or 9.2 New3DS for Gateway to work.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 15, 2015)

On a off topic note, look what I got for Valentines day 



Spoiler


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 15, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> You need to take the New3DS back to the store and return it then buy another one. 9.4 does not work with Gateway, you need to have 9.0 or 9.2 New3DS for Gateway to work.


Confirmed working on us  9.0 consoles?    I see no reason why it wouldn't lol just curious if you'd be willing to throw down a confirmation.


----------



## kiris (Feb 15, 2015)

one little question, want i install dev menu in 9.5 emu nand and install .cia? or is only with cfw?


----------



## dustmite (Feb 15, 2015)

still no update. its a pain.


----------



## viral777 (Feb 15, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> On a off topic note, look what I got for Valentines day
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
haha! cute.


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 15, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> You need to take the New3DS back to the store and return it then buy another one. 9.4 does not work with Gateway, you need to have 9.0 or 9.2 New3DS for Gateway to work.


What about 8.1 N3DS?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 15, 2015)

memomo said:


> on the other hand
> 
> -gateway required (most likely) internet to launch the exploit
> -gateway dosen't works with last FW (sysnand or emunand for N3DS)
> ...


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Confirmed working on us 9.0 consoles? I see no reason why it wouldn't lol just curious if you'd be willing to throw down a confirmation.


 

we really need to move forward with our questions.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 15, 2015)

kiris said:


> one little question, want i install dev menu in 9.5 emu nand and install .cia? or is only with cfw?


 
You can't use Gateway on a 9.4 or 9.5 New3DS. You need to take your New3DS back to the store and get a refund then go to another store and buy a new one that is 9.0 or 9.2.

If you have a 9.0 or 9.2 New3DS then you can install Devmenu in emu nand with Gateway and install .cia


----------



## davhuit (Feb 15, 2015)

For people who want to use their N3DS with roms pretty quickly, and have some extra money, best would be to just get a Sky3DS because I really doubt the N3DS exploit will be released today or even during this month (though I would be happy to be wrong). Well, wait until tomorrow before buying one at least, but I don't think it'll change anything.

As long as you don't update your N3DS and keep it in the 9.0~9.2 range, you can always get a gateway later (or use it, if you already have one, like me) once the exploit will be available, and then, sell your Sky3DS. There will always be some peoples stuck with 9.3+ or who want a up-to-date N3DS (as it seems gateway won't support 9.5 emunand at launch) so you shouldn't have any problem to sell it and also shouldn't lose a lot of money in the process.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 15, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> If you have a 9.0 or 9.2 New3DS then you can install Devmenu in emu nand with Gateway and install .cia


 
Negative, Ghost Rider. It's not released yet, at least WE don't have it...  -________________-


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

Just3DS said:


> What about 8.1 N3DS?


 

Gateway team did confirm that jap 8.1 firmware will be supported.


----------



## caffolote (Feb 15, 2015)

Ok, so I bought a New 3DS and it's at 9.0. Should I keep it at that?


----------



## flashh (Feb 15, 2015)

caffolote said:


> Ok, so I bought a New 3DS and it's at 9.0. Should I keep it at that?


 

Don't touch it. If you update Gateway won't be compatible with your N3DS.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 15, 2015)

caffolote said:


> Ok, so I bought a New 3DS and it's at 9.0. Should I keep it at that?


 
Yes, don't update it (unless you need to for whatever reason... but then you'll lose compatibility with Gateway).


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 15, 2015)

caffolote said:


> Ok, so I bought a New 3DS and it's at 9.0. Should I keep it at that?


 
Definitely yes, for now. If you don't have a Gateway or never plan on ever, ever using one, update. If you ever want CFW to be even possible on an N3DS (hypothetically), don't update. If you want ninjhax, don't update.


----------



## caffolote (Feb 15, 2015)

Ok thanks for the heads up guys. I'm really betting Gateway will have support for the N3DS in a few weeks, although it's going to be a pain to use a screwdriver every time to install files on the microSD card.

Does anyone know why the microSD card is inside the N3DS and you have to unscrew it? Why didn't they keep the SD card slot on the side?


----------



## Click This (Feb 15, 2015)

Apparently you can access the mSD over wifi, but I've yet to set that up.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 15, 2015)

caffolote said:


> Ok thanks for the heads up guys. I'm really betting Gateway will have support for the N3DS in a few weeks, although it's going to be a pain to use a screwdriver every time to install files on the microSD card.
> 
> Does anyone know why the microSD card is inside the N3DS and you have to unscrew it? Why didn't they keep the SD card slot on the side?


 
No idea, but I prefer it this way. Less flaps on the side.


----------



## oxenh (Feb 15, 2015)

I only need the gateway work on New 3d XL to make a perfect cia for the game preinstalled 
After that, i still have my old 3ds to do bad things with my gateway


----------



## caffolote (Feb 15, 2015)

Does anyone here think Nintendo is going to announce solely New Nintendo 3DS-only games at E3 this year to spite the old 3DS owners to upgrade? Especially with Xenoblade Chronicles being N3DS only


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 15, 2015)

caffolote said:


> Does anyone here think Nintendo is going to announce solely New Nintendo 3DS-only games at E3 this year to spite the old 3DS owners to upgrade? Especially with Xenoblade Chronicles being N3DS only


 
More than likely. It'll be an obvious marketing move for them to make, and might actually work. The upgrade is worth it anyway. If people can afford every latest game, they can afford to upgrade your console. Especially when theirs is a few years old.

EDIT: All those typos... I can't fkin type.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 15, 2015)

caffolote said:


> Ok thanks for the heads up guys. I'm really betting Gateway will have support for the N3DS in a few weeks, although it's going to be a pain to use a screwdriver every time to install files on the microSD card.
> 
> Does anyone know why the microSD card is inside the N3DS and you have to unscrew it? Why didn't they keep the SD card slot on the side?


 
You only have to open it one time to put in a nice big MicroSD, then you can transfer files over wifi by turning on Wireless SD Management in the settings. I'll have a section about it in the guide.


----------



## caffolote (Feb 15, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> More than likely. It'll be an obvious marketing move for them to make, and might actually work. The upgrade it worth it anyway. If people can afford every latest game, they can afford to upgrade your console. Especially when theirs is a few years old.


 
Agreed. They are most likely gonna announce a new Metroid, new F-Zero, or a new Mario game exclusive to N3DS so people can buy them. Here's hoping Gateway will announce something next week so we can all play Nintendo's N3DS E3 announcements, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 15, 2015)

So is it true a new firmware update is coming Tuesday?


----------



## davhuit (Feb 15, 2015)

Click This said:


> Apparently you can access the mSD over wifi, but I've yet to set that up.


 
It seems you need the last firmware but not 100% sure.

At least, it'll give a good reason to coders to works on a working/stable ftp server for 3DS.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 15, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> You only have to open it one time to put in a nice big MicroSD, then you can transfer files over wifi by turning on Wireless SD Management in the settings. I'll have a section about it in the guide.


how fast are cia files transferred? like 1 gig.


----------



## caffolote (Feb 15, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> So is it true a new firmware update is coming Tuesday?



Where did you hear about this?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 15, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> how fast are cia files transferred? like 1 gig.


 
I'm not sure, let me try it real quick

P.S. It's just scheduled maintenance on Tuesday, they haven't mentioned a firmware update.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 15, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I'm not sure, let me try it real quick
> 
> P.S. It's just scheduled maintenance on Tuesday, they haven't mentioned a firmware update.


thank you


----------



## flashh (Feb 15, 2015)

davhuit said:


> It seems you need the last firmware but not 100% sure.
> 
> At least, it'll give a good reason to coders to works on a working/stable ftp server for 3DS.


 

No you don't. I did it on my 9.1 N3DS


----------



## davhuit (Feb 15, 2015)

Okay, thanks for the info, then.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 15, 2015)

caffolote said:


> Agreed. They are most likely gonna announce a new Metroid, new F-Zero, or a new Mario game exclusive to N3DS so people can buy them. Here's hoping Gateway will announce something next week so we can all play Nintendo's N3DS E3 announcements, wouldn't you say?


 
I personally don't see many exclusive games, but a lot of exclusive features, and not including amiibo. Could be as simple as 60 vs 30 fps or as drastic as Xenoblade (entire game exclusive), but I feel it'll land somewhere in the middle.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 15, 2015)

Ok, looks like about 1.35MB/s which is suuuper slow, it estimated Smash Bros. .cia would take 15 minutes (1.1gigs) but mine just has the stock SD in there which is probably like a Class 4, but I don't think a higher class would speed it up any.

Also, you don't have to be on latest FW to use Wireless SD Management


----------



## caffolote (Feb 15, 2015)

Holy crap

Literally just realized the next major 3DS title coming out now that MH4U and MM are released is..........Codename: S.T.E.A.M.

Is anyone excited for this game? It's Fire Emblem on steroids. It comes out March 13th


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 15, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Ok, looks like about 1.35MB/s which is suuuper slow, it estimated Smash Bros. .cia would take 15 minutes (1.1gigs) but mine just has the stock SD in there which is probably like a Class 4, but I don't think a higher class would speed it up any.
> 
> Also, you don't have to be on latest FW to use Wireless SD Management


 
Then maybe ill just transfer those files on the computer using a msd card adapter... would that work?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 15, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Then maybe ill just transfer those files on the computer using a msd card adapter... would that work?


 
Yeah if you wanna unscrew your N3DS every time you have a new .cia to install lol...


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 15, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Yeah if you wanna unscrew your N3DS every time you have a new .cia to install lol...


 
ill just do it for the first batch of CIA. after that Im not gonna bother.. my Alpha Sapphire plates dont like to be disturbed.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 15, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> how fast are cia files transferred? like 1 gig.


Soon™


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 15, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Yeah if you wanna unscrew your N3DS every time you have a new .cia to install lol...


Ya could leave the back plate unscrewed ya know........It sticks on quite well even without screwing it in.....



caffolote said:


> Is anyone excited for this game? It's Fire Emblem on steroids. It comes out March 13th


Nah, get excited for THE NEXT INSTALLMENT OF WAIFU WARS FIRE EMBLEM, THIS TIME FEATURING FEET!


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Ok, looks like about 1.35MB/s which is suuuper slow, it estimated Smash Bros. .cia would take 15 minutes (1.1gigs) but mine just has the stock SD in there which is probably like a Class 4, but I don't think a higher class would speed it up any.
> 
> Also, you don't have to be on latest FW to use Wireless SD Management


 
slow indeed more suitable for CIA game updates & the smaller games.


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Ya could leave the back plate unscrewed ya know...


 

or use a see through back plate & use your magic skills.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't know if SD card speed has anything to do with CIA transfer.  I run Sandisk Ultra UHS-1s and ~1gb file would take about 15 minutes still.  I think the limiting factor is the 3DS console and not the maximum write speeds of the micro SD cards themselves.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't understand why Gateway don't release their "thing" anyway, on their old video we can see a New 3DS on 9.2 working fine with the 9.2 update, since now New 3DS/XL sold in the world are all in 9.0 or 9.2, and since NO games ask to be in an update up than 9.2 (I don't even know if some are asking to be in 9.2 or 9.0), even MH4U or MM, why don't they release it? I mean the emunand in 9.5 is nice but except to go on the eShop (which is cool I admit) it's not that useful. I think it would be better than nothing and people who have New 3DSs now would prefer to be able to use their gateway even if they can't go to the eshop, more than waiting for an update to be able to use the eshop.

But anyway, let's wait and see.


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I'll have a section about it in the guide.


 

i will have or i already have ?? if N3DS update is going to be released sometime today i would have thought the guide is all completed & ready to go live along side the update ?!


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 15, 2015)

satel said:


> i will have or i already have ?? if N3DS update is going to be released sometime today i would have thought the guide is all completed & ready to go live along side the update ?!


----------



## Kuin (Feb 15, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


>


 
That's not an answer!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2015)

Kuin said:


> I don't understand why Gateway don't release their "thing" anyway, on their old video we can see a New 3DS on 9.2 working fine with the 9.2 update, since now New 3DS/XL sold in the world are all in 9.0 or 9.2, and since NO games ask to be in an update up than 9.2 (I don't even know if some are asking to be in 9.2 or 9.0), even MH4U or MM, why don't they release it? I mean the emunand in 9.5 is nice but except to go on the eShop (which is cool I admit) it's not that useful. I think it would be better than nothing and people who have New 3DSs now would prefer to be able to use their gateway even if they can't go to the eshop, more than waiting for an update to be able to use the eshop.
> 
> But anyway, let's wait and see.


 

As far as I understood. In that video it was using the MiiPlaza to exploit the system. In turn I guess it broke Mii Functionality on the 3DS which would most likely affect online games and other Mii related items so it was probably shelved and an alternate method is being developed/researched.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 15, 2015)

gunner007 said:


> As far as I understood. In that video it was using the MiiPlaza to exploit the system. In turn I guess it broke Mii Functionality on the 3DS which would most likely affect online games and other Mii related items so it was probably shelved and an alternate method is being developed/researched.


 
Oh ok, interesting, thanks! 

Well well, I'm hesitating to take a New 3DS XL (the blue one) right away (well Monday) because I'm worry if after a few weeks the New 3DS shipped will be updated to 9.5 for exemple. Grrrr! Damn you GW, hurry up!


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 15, 2015)

gunner007 said:


> As far as I understood. In that video it was using the MiiPlaza to exploit the system. In turn I guess it broke Mii Functionality on the 3DS which would most likely affect online games and other Mii related items so it was probably shelved and an alternate method is being developed/researched.


 
I don't think at this point many N3DS users are concerned about being able to play online, especially with reportings of bans recently. I'd be happy to get an update just so I can play 3DS games on this damn thing, then an update to fix whatever else later on in the case that playing online becomes safer (spoofers or whatever).


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> I don't think at this point many N3DS users are concerned about being able to play online, especially with reportings of bans recently. I'd be happy to get an update just so I can play 3DS games on this damn thing, then an update to fix whatever else later on in the case that playing online becomes safer (spoofers or whatever).


 

Don't take what I say as gospel as it's just my own observations. It's not online, as there are a handful of cartridge games that have mii functionality such as Smash which I'm sure the world would be in uproar if that broke. All good things in time.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 15, 2015)

gunner007 said:


> Don't take what I say as gospel as it's just my own observations. It's not online, as there are a handful of cartridge games that have mii functionality such as Smash which I'm sure the world would be in uproar if that broke. All good things in time.


 
Ah, didn't know about this. Good point, I guess if Miis didn't work in those games a lot of people would indeed be negative over it.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 15, 2015)

I think this demonstrates how SonyUSA reacting to all this right now


Spoiler


----------



## Kuin (Feb 15, 2015)

Well the positive point is that Smea said that the "special encryption" or I dunno what, that Nintendo did put on the New 3DS was already broken, so because it's probably what was "blocking" the GW team to move on, maybe it means that they will indeed release this update soon.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 15, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Yeah if you wanna unscrew your N3DS every time you have a new .cia to install lol...


Just wait to you all have kids.  All battery compartments have screws these days.  You will have those little screwdriver sets scattered all over the house.   Don't get me started on those damn Chinese Wire Wrappers.  Exterminate!!!


----------



## 2skies (Feb 15, 2015)

*snugs tin foil hat* 

Perhaps 9.5 emunand support will be a surprise, since we know 9.5 crypto has been blown wide open pretty much the same day that 9.5 was released. If Gateway (a hacker group with presumably a lot of financial resources from their sales) can't secure those exploits in one way or another, something somewhere is kind of fecked.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 15, 2015)

2skies said:


> *snugs tin foil hat*
> 
> Perhaps 9.5 emunand support will be a surprise, since we know 9.5 crypto has been blown wide open pretty much the same day that 9.5 was released. If Gateway (a hacker group with presumably a lot of financial resources from their sales) can't secure those exploits in one way or another, something somewhere is kind of fecked.


 
I dunno, I think region changing is probably the surprise in all honesty. Lots of people imported N3DS's to use Gateway with them, and the smaller N3DS has no US release for it. If people could region change their N3DS that would make them a ton of money alone.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 15, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> I dunno, I think region changing is probably the surprise in all honesty. Lots of people imported N3DS's to use Gateway with them, and the smaller N3DS has no US release for it. If people could region change their N3DS that would make them a ton of money alone.


 

That's the wise business decision, I think. Absolutely. That would be a _very_ good move for them. They could really play that feature up for a decent part of the North American market who really prefers the smaller console and will undertake a bit of modding to get it to work natively in their region.


----------



## LinkKenedy (Feb 15, 2015)

gunner007 said:


> As far as I understood. In that video it was using the MiiPlaza to exploit the system. In turn I guess it broke Mii Functionality on the 3DS which would most likely affect online games and other Mii related items so it was probably shelved and an alternate method is being developed/researched.


 
What video?


----------



## Kuin (Feb 15, 2015)

LinkKenedy said:


> What video?


This one: http://www.gateway-3ds.com/gateway-3ds-working-on-the-new-nintendo-3ds/


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 15, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


>



That's our Sony! Procrastinating playing Minecraft instead of finishing up the guide.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 15, 2015)

Kuin said:


> This one: http://www.gateway-3ds.com/gateway-3ds-working-on-the-new-nintendo-3ds/


You mean this one?


Spoiler



http://scmods.com/gw_guide/3-0-features.html


----------



## Kuin (Feb 15, 2015)

Ahhh yes yes sorry, this one! XD

WTF. But nice nails... Hum!


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

anyone have link for the 2nd video where Sony is been her normal self .


----------



## storm75x (Feb 15, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> You mean this one?
> http://scmods.com/gw_guide/3-0-features.html








I'm going to rip his heart open soon. And not Gateway's soon for your information...


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 15, 2015)

satel said:


> anyone have link for the 2nd video where Sony is been her normal self .


You mean the temple thingie from nick?


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## UraKn0x (Feb 15, 2015)

EDIT : Oh sorry I didn't see you posted that already...


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

UraKn0x said:


> EDIT : Oh sorry I didn't see you posted that already...


 

where did you get this one from ? was it posted by garyopa ?


----------



## UraKn0x (Feb 15, 2015)

satel said:


> where did you get this one from ? was it posted by garyopa ?


 
I made it from a MM3D screenshot bro'.


----------



## Canadacdn (Feb 15, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> I dunno, I think region changing is probably the surprise in all honesty. Lots of people imported N3DS's to use Gateway with them, and the smaller N3DS has no US release for it. If people could region change their N3DS that would make them a ton of money alone.


 
Region changing would be nice, but I'm hoping the "surprise" is DSiWare and GBA Virtual Console support.


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

UraKn0x said:


> I made it from a MM3D screenshot bro'.


 

nice.


----------



## memomo (Feb 15, 2015)

Now it's time to check gateway site every half hour


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 15, 2015)

memomo said:


> Now it's time to check gateway site every half hour


 

Get those F5 keys ready baby...HYPE TRAIN FULL STEAMS AHEAD!!!!!


----------



## s-arash (Feb 15, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Get those F5 keys ready baby...HYPE TRAIN FULL STEAMS AHEAD!!!!!


 
dont worry , it'll crash SOON


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 15, 2015)

s-arash said:


> dont worry , it'll crash SOON


 

Then we will be asking ourselfs -

update coming??
end of the world??
answer me sony!!!


----------



## vincecartercrazy (Feb 15, 2015)

what happened? what got the hype train going?


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 15, 2015)

vincecartercrazy said:


> what happened? what got the hype train going?


 

See a page back...less then 12 hours of the 72 remain.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 15, 2015)

Well, I feel people are starting to losing hope. ^^


----------



## 2skies (Feb 15, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Well, I feel people are starting to losing hope. ^^


 

Tomorrow will either be full of Gatehate posts or people eating their shoes. I'm hoping to eat mine toasted with a nice orange marmalade.


----------



## villiamSSSS (Feb 15, 2015)

i bet there is no FW for new 3ds released today.
the garyopa is playing us around


----------



## zergslayer69 (Feb 15, 2015)

Everyone stock up on ice cream so you can wallow in grief when nothing is announced.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 15, 2015)

_accidental double post, please delete_


----------



## dustmite (Feb 15, 2015)

villiamSSSS said:


> i bet there is no FW for new 3ds released today.
> the garyopa is playing us around


 

Garyopa would not do this.

I think they just told him they will release the update within 72 hours after the US launch.
If they will do or not, we will see.

But one day will be the day - why not today.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 15, 2015)

Well, if they don't release it now, they have to do it FAST at least, because the Sky3DS team, that everybody was laughing about at first "Ahahahah, no homebrew, ahahah no region free, ahahah no eshop games", are going to win this "fight" between them and the GW team... I appreciate the "perfectionism" of the GW team, it's why I chose them, but the N3DS is avalaible since 4 months now, and nothing is avalaible yet, they have to do something, to release something.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 15, 2015)

Well.........time your posts everybody.

We'll be posting this shortly:



Spoiler


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 15, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Well.........time your posts everybody.
> 
> We'll be posting this shortly:
> 
> ...


 
Oh lord


----------



## xrM (Feb 15, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Well, if they don't release it now, they have to do it FAST at least, because the Sky3DS team, that everybody was laughing about at first "Ahahahah, no homebrew, ahahah no region free, ahahah no eshop games", are going to win this "fight" between them and the GW team... I appreciate the "perfectionism" of the GW team, it's why I chose them, but the N3DS is avalaible since 4 months now, and nothing is avalaible yet, they have to do something, to release something.


Either that or they're from the same team. The longer the delay, the more Sky3DS gets sold. Most have already bought a GW, they aren't going to earn extra from giving you a free compatibility update.


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

less than 12 hours to go


----------



## ody81 (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't see 20 different countdown timers this time, what gives?


----------



## serenade.63 (Feb 15, 2015)

satel said:


> less than 12 hours to go


 
Wasn't garyopa wrong last time? By almost an entire 24 hours?


----------



## raibot (Feb 15, 2015)

i will jump back on this train for 24 hours. lets see if i can finally play on my n3ds during reading week now. HYPE!!1


----------



## Kuin (Feb 15, 2015)

satel said:


> less than 12 hours to go


 
On this timer it says less than 10, no? http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm Is it wrong?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

serenade.63 said:


> Wasn't garyopa wrong last time? By almost an entire 24 hours?


 

He's always wrong, why are we taking what he said so serious? Its 12 more days before the release.


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

Kuin said:


> On this timer it says less than 10, no? http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm Is it wrong?


 

the timer is correct but i added 2 hours extra just in case it rains over there


----------



## Kuin (Feb 15, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> He's always wrong, why are we taking what he said so serious? Its 12 more days before the release.


 
Why 12 days?

And I didn't know he was always wrong... ^^" Like wrong of just 24h or wrong of weeks?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Why 12 days?
> 
> And I didn't know he was always wrong... ^^" Like wrong of just 24h or wrong of weeks?


 

Than learn to read and then you'll see why. A lot of members here curse him for not making GW release the kraken.


----------



## serenade.63 (Feb 15, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> He's always wrong, why are we taking what he said so serious? Its 12 more days before the release.


 
There's no doubt that the release will be within the next couple of days, I mean, it is kind of the perfect time for a release. So I doubt it takes much longer than the end of the countdown, I just think it's going to be INCREDIBLY stupid when people rage the instant that countdown hits 0 when its a stupid unofficial countdown that means LITERALLY nothing. When garyopa said 72 hours he most likely didn't mean exactly 72 hours, he meant a few days which is pretty vague. Makes me think the release will be between 72 and 96, but certainly not AT 72 hours.


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm debating whether I should get get up at 3AM just for the end of the countdown... well, I guess I'm used to disappointment early on a Monday morning...

EDIT: If the countdown is not legit, I'll probably just check tomorrow afternoon... if it still isn't released by then, prepare yourselves for KARL3DS


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


> I'm debating whether I should get get up at 3AM just for the end of the countdown... well, I guess I'm used to disappointment early on a Monday morning...


 

If you were disappointed with GW release before, stay sleeping and don't wake up, don't come back, sell that piece of "shit" card and by a sky3ds. YOu will no longer have to wait for any updates.


----------



## serenade.63 (Feb 15, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


> I'm debating whether I should get get up at 3AM just for the end of the countdown... well, I guess I'm used to disappointment early on a Monday morning...


 
Don't ruin a good nights sleep for nothing, just check when you get out of work or school. Better odds that way.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 15, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Than learn to read and then you'll see why. A lot of members here curse him for not making GW release the kraken.


 
Oh I can read thank you, but I just registered yesterday, I never came to this website before, so no I can't know everybody's reputation here, in fact I know nobody's reputation.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Oh I can read thank you, but I just registered yesterday, I never came to this website before, so no I can't know everybody's reputation here, in fact I know nobody's reputation.


 

Than you shouldn't have to ask why if you read what other members have said, how noobish of you


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Than you shouldn't have to ask why if you read what other members have said, how noobish of you


leave him the F alone,all you do on this thread is argue with people.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 15, 2015)

G dub prolly told gary the 72 hr timeframe but gw can always change their mind. just like they did the last time he said 48 hrs XD


----------



## Kuin (Feb 15, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> G dub prolly told gary the 72 hr timeframe but gw can always change their mind. just like they did the last time he said 48 hrs XD


 
He said 48hrs, and finally it was how long?


----------



## Herre (Feb 15, 2015)

where the countdown comes from? is it legit?


----------



## serenade.63 (Feb 15, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> G dub prolly told gary the 72 hr timeframe but gw can always change their mind. just like they did the last time he said 48 hrs XD


 
The 48 hour was only off by like 18 hours or something like that. Which isn't THAT bad and supports my theory of a release in sometime between 72 and 96 hours since the countdown started.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 15, 2015)

serenade.63 said:


> The 48 hour was only off by like 18 hours or something like that. Which isn't THAT bad and supports my theory of a release in sometime between 72 and 96 hours since the countdown started.


 
Ah yes, just a little difference like that would be totally acceptable.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 15, 2015)

serenade.63 said:


> The 48 hour was only off by like 18 hours or something like that. Which isn't THAT bad and supports my theory of a release in sometime between 72 and 96 hours since the countdown started.


 
Yep, and for me either way it works out in the end. I have a whole day tomorrow and then a whole day after that to do whatever. If I'm lucky I'll wake up at 7:30 with Gateway support for my N3DS.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 15, 2015)

he said 48 hrs on jan 6th and then gateway 3.0 beta was released on the 9th. so i guess he was around 24 hrs off last time

edit: someone beat me to it


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 15, 2015)

What's the point of a count down when SOON is more powerful


----------



## serenade.63 (Feb 15, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> he said 48 hrs on jan 6th and then gateway 3.0 beta was released on the 9th. so i guess he was around 24 hrs off last time


 
Regardless, the rage when that count hits 0 with no release will be epic. I'm gonna go start making 9 hours worth of popcorn.


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 15, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> What's the point of a count down when SOON is more powerful



It's also much more troll ain't it.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't mind at all. Just make sure the update comes out soon. I wanna be able to use my mSDs. ;_;

Btw, anyone managed to get their hands o the MM cover plates yet?

EDIT: Found them being sold on amazon.jp. 4,800 yen. Wow dat inflation.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 15, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Btw, anyone managed to get their hands o the MM cover plates yet?


 
I'd like to know this too, I want a set of either for my N3DS, screw the Mario wooden ones.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 15, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Just buy your Sky, and get out. I'm tired of this debate.


This isn't a _debate_. Gateway is superior, that's a *fact*.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 15, 2015)

So, how's the fam been? 

Been busy on the grind(not MH4U unfortunately) but I have been playing with my n3DS for now. MM3D is amazing so far, though it hardly takes advantage of the c-Stick and the ZR ZL buttons. I don't mind obv, since it was never needed in the first place lol.

Just really wanna d/l my games from the eShop already. I wanna see how Resident Evil works with the extra buttons, and SS3D


----------



## Vickyle (Feb 15, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Just buy your Sky, and get out. I'm tired of this debate.


The irony is strong in this one.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 15, 2015)

2Hack said:


> So, how's the fam been?
> 
> Been busy on the grind(not MH4U unfortunately) but I have been playing with my n3DS for now. MM3D is amazing so far, though it hardly takes advantage of the c-Stick and the ZR ZL buttons. I don't mind obv, since it was never needed in the first place lol.
> 
> Just really wanna d/l my games from the eShop already. I wanna see how Resident Evil works with the extra buttons, and SS3D


Give us your blessings, 2Hack. We need your sauce once again.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 15, 2015)

2Hack said:


> So, how's the fam been?
> 
> Been busy on the grind(not MH4U unfortunately) but I have been playing with my n3DS for now. MM3D is amazing so far, though it hardly takes advantage of the c-Stick and the ZR ZL buttons. I don't mind obv, since it was never needed in the first place lol.
> 
> Just really wanna d/l my games from the eShop already. I wanna see how Resident Evil works with the extra buttons, and SS3D


Yo!

Gary announced a 72 hour deadline about 63 hours ago.

We're counting down now.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 15, 2015)

storm75x said:


> Give us your blessings, 2Hack. We need your sauce once again.


By blessing you mean posting another pic of his ass/moon this Time with the caption " dawn of the final day less than 24hours remain" and it hovering over his GW card


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 15, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Yo!
> 
> Gary announced a 72 hour deadline about 63 hours ago.
> 
> We're counting down now.


 Yea, I saw that go down  thanks for the update on the counter 



storm75x said:


> Give us your blessings, 2Hack. We need your sauce once again.


 
Maybe I'm Gary's sauce


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Feb 15, 2015)

won't happen, give up the hype.
gary knows jack and gw need more testing.
or something.


----------



## Kugz (Feb 15, 2015)

2Hack said:


> So, how's the fam been?
> 
> Been busy on the grind(not MH4U unfortunately) but I have been playing with my n3DS for now. MM3D is amazing so far, though it hardly takes advantage of the c-Stick and the ZR ZL buttons. I don't mind obv, since it was never needed in the first place lol.
> 
> Just really wanna d/l my games from the eShop already. I wanna see how Resident Evil works with the extra buttons, and SS3D


 

Playing Smash Bros on my SKY3DS + New 3DS XL is a dream. Using the C-Stick for smash attacks is a GOD SEND. It's SO GOOD. Same with Monster Hunter, C Stick makes the game playable x 100 

I was really skeptic about this little nub on my New 3DS but honestly it's a bloody great addition to the console.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 15, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Maybe I'm Gary's sauce


_You've met with a terrible fate, haven't you?_


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 15, 2015)

weatMod said:


> By blessing you mean posting another pic of his ass/moon this Time with the caption " dawn of the final day less than 24hours remain" and it hovering over his GW card


 
lol wouldnt it be dawn of a new day?


----------



## Kugz (Feb 15, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Maybe I'm Gary's sauce


 

At this point in time I think I'd happily take Gary's sauce all over my face for a release date.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 15, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Playing Smash Bros on my SKY3DS + New 3DS XL is a dream. Using the C-Stick for smash attacks is a GOD SEND. It's SO GOOD. Same with Monster Hunter, C Stick makes the game playable x 100
> 
> I was really skeptic about this little nub on my New 3DS but honestly it's a bloody great addition to the console.


 
haha yep, really good console. Can never underpraise superstable3D though. Easily the most important piece of the puzzle. 

I wanna play smash, but my save is for 1.0.3 or sth, but my n3ds doesn't have the new smash bros save, meaning I can't record my saves.
I wouldn't care so much if only I could format the saves, but alas, it simply won't let me. I just get the "no update data detected" prompt.


----------



## atkfromabove (Feb 15, 2015)

Kugz said:


> At this point in time I think I'd happily take Gary's sauce all over my face for a release date.



That paired with your profile pic is priceless


----------



## 2skies (Feb 15, 2015)

What I imagine tomorrow/later today will look like:



Spoiler


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 15, 2015)

And while waiting patiently for the update I just noticed I have a stuck/dead pixel on top left corner of my screen no my new 3ds xl :S.
I can only see it when the screen is black in that area, like when 3ds is booting. I cannot see it during game play even if I try to so I guess I won't bother with it cause I don't want to go through all the mess of returning it and waiting for a replacement or repair... I read on the net that it is not very uncommon for 3ds to have dead pixel.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 15, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> And while waiting patiently for the update I just noticed I have a stuck/dead pixel on top left corner of my screen no my new 3ds xl :S.
> I can only see it when the screen is black in that area, like when 3ds is booting. I cannot see it during game play even if I try to so I guess I won't bother with it cause I don't want to go through all the mess of returning it and waiting for a replacement or repair... I read on the net that it is not very uncommon for 3ds to have dead pixel.


 
That sucks. I had one on my Zelda Old XL and it would fix itself at times. It wasn't really _that _noticable, so I left it as it was. Did you buy it at a retailer? surely you could exchange for a new one? Any fix that takes longer than that imo would be a waste for such a problem


----------



## dustmite (Feb 15, 2015)

F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5


----------



## rusty_train (Feb 15, 2015)

dustmite said:


> F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5


 

F6


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 15, 2015)

dustmite said:


> F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5


 
RSS READER RSS READER RSS READER.

Seriously, will save you tons of time 


rusty_train said:


> F6


 
oh cool, didn't know F6 did something useful


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 15, 2015)

2Hack said:


> That sucks. I had one on my Zelda Old XL and it would fix itself at times. It wasn't really _that _noticable, so I left it as it was. Did you buy it at a retailer? surely you could exchange for a new one? Any fix that takes longer than that imo would be a waste for such a problem


 
It doesn't affect me during game play. In fact I have been using it 3 days now and I just noticed it while the 3ds was booting. If it stays like this I don't mind at all. I tried some videos on youtube that are supposed to fix stuck pixels by flashing the screen with different colors rapidly but it didn't fix it. Maybe I have to leave it for a while on the video. I only let it for 10 min.
Also the strange thing is that it is visible only when black or almost black color is around it. I paused the video on blue, on red and on green screens and I couldn't even see it where it was :S


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 15, 2015)

2Hack said:


> oh cool, didn't know F6 did something useful


 
TIL F6 highlights the URL bar text.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 15, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> It doesn't affect me during game play. In fact I have been using it 3 days now and I just noticed it while the 3ds was booting. If it stays like this I don't mind at all. I tried some videos on youtube that are supposed to fix stuck pixels by flashing the screen with different colors rapidly but it didn't fix it. Maybe I have to leave it for a while on the video. I only let it for 10 min.
> Also the strange thing is that it is visible only when black or almost black color is around it. I paused the video on blue, on red and on green screens and I couldn't even see it where it was :S


 
Ye, I doubt it will get worse at all. I had the exact same issue, and sometimes it would get better on it's own for a few days to weeks. Your call, either way, you'll be fine, I believe


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> won't happen, give up the hype.
> gary knows jack and gw need more testing.
> or something.


 
yes, give the hype up and go buy the sky3ds


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 15, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> TIL F6 highlights the URL bar text.


 
Not in all browsers though; Alt+D is more consistent.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

serenade.63 said:


> There's no doubt that the release will be within the next couple of days, I mean, it is kind of the perfect time for a release. So I doubt it takes much longer than the end of the countdown, I just think it's going to be INCREDIBLY stupid when people rage the instant that countdown hits 0 when its a stupid unofficial countdown that means LITERALLY nothing. When garyopa said 72 hours he most likely didn't mean exactly 72 hours, he meant a few days which is pretty vague. Makes me think the release will be between 72 and 96, but certainly not AT 72 hours.


 
there is doubt, why else would you still see bickering noobies in here still trying to derail someones post stating it will be "72 hrs" before release. As soon as that member made that post we had more noobies join in stating the "Soon".  Come on now,


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 15, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Ye, I doubt it will get worse at all. I had the exact same issue, and sometimes it would get better on it's own for a few days to weeks. Your call, either way, you'll be fine, I believe


 
Yeah. As I said I cannot see it when I play. Maybe some times when this part of the screen is black but even then it is like 2mm from the top left corner. So I never even look at that area of the screen 
If it was on the middle of the screen maybe it would bother me but still since I cannot see it during game play I don't care. I just wish I didn't even have noticed it


----------



## pedrobarca (Feb 15, 2015)

I played around with the microSD Management yesterday evening and somehow this times my plan worked. So if you don't feel confortable connecting your new 3DS to the internet you can do the following:

-Grab your Android phone
-Turn off Wifi and Mobile connections
-Set up Tethering
-Connect PC to the mobiles network and double check that your not online
-Connect your new 3DS to your mobiles network
-Search your 3DS in "Network" on your Windows 7/8 PC and copy your data

This way you can copy all your cias and (hopefully today) gateway's new launcher.dat on your microSD without need of a screwdriver and without fear of accidental update/update nag.


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 15, 2015)

I could tolerate 1-2 dead pixels in an inconspicuous part of the screen, but a hot pixel would be an instant return for me. Nintendo has really let the bar drop on their quality control. I think even disposable cell phones are held up to higher standards. I've never even seen a hot pixel outside of cheap digital cameras.


----------



## marksteele (Feb 15, 2015)

It's Sunday and I see no update







DAMMIT


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 15, 2015)

Let say today Gateway team release the support for new3ds, this mean that I could dump my own games without buying a Gateway?


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 15, 2015)

marksteele said:


> It's Sunday and I see no update


 
Your Sunday != Everyone else's Sunday. It's only just barely Sunday here. Either way, this is the countdown from when he made the post: http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

marksteele said:


> It's Sunday and I see no update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

noob AHAHAHAHA


----------



## marksteele (Feb 15, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Your Sunday != Everyone else's Sunday. It's only just barely Sunday here. Either way, this is the countdown from when he made the post: http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm


 

I know I just enjoy having fun. I'm setting up emunand for a friend atm and I'm bored as hell so I figured I would drop in here and mess about 

edit: to be quite honest I don't believe that countdown one bit, hopefully I get proven wrong but......


----------



## Vickyle (Feb 15, 2015)

Is it the right hype train for n3ds release? Did garyopa mention the release is n3ds-related? He only says release. It can be just announcement release?

The last two times he made countdown, they were never accurate, because they were predictions purely based on his feelings?


----------



## Kuin (Feb 15, 2015)

This thread is about the New 3DS, so yes I hope it's related to the New 3DS. xD


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

Vickyle said:


> Is it the right hype train for n3ds release? Did garyopa mention the release is n3ds-related? He only says release. It can be just announcement release?
> 
> The last two times he made countdown, they were never accurate, because they were predictions purely based on his feelings?


 

Are you asking if he base his cd on his feelings or are you saying it was because of his feelings.


----------



## marksteele (Feb 15, 2015)

Kuin said:


> This thread is about the New 3DS, so yes I hope it's related to the New 3DS. xD


 

Trust no one


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Why do people keep listening to them?
they have absolutely no idea and just doing it to troll you guys and you keep falling for it time after time


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> Why do people keep listening to them?
> they have absolutely no idea and just doing it to troll you guys and you keep falling for it time after time


 

This is what they do to past the time, find a way to justify there own decision-making skills, and find blame in someone else.


----------



## sonic2756 (Feb 15, 2015)

memomo said:


> Finally


It's getting old.


----------



## Vickyle (Feb 15, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Are you asking if he base his cd on his feelings or are you saying it was because of his feelings.


The first one


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 15, 2015)

^ Please ban


----------



## lolboy (Feb 15, 2015)

So, how many time left?


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 15, 2015)

memomo said:


> Finally


 
Curses! Fooled again.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

12 days


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 15, 2015)

lolboy said:


> So, how many time left?


 
http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm
7 and a half hours


----------



## petspeed (Feb 15, 2015)

I dont think it will come anytime soon. Why would Gateway make a manual days before the big update that will change the way you enter Gateway mode? Once released they will have to do a major update of the manual, so if they are to release it now I think they would have waited with manual.


----------



## Aeodan (Feb 15, 2015)

annnddd another to my ignore list. That crap is getting old man.


----------



## memomo (Feb 15, 2015)

petspeed said:


> I dont think it will come anytime soon. Why would Gateway make a manual days before the big update that will change the way you enter Gateway mode? Once released they will have to do a major update of the manual, so if they are to release it now I think they would have waited with manual.


 

maybe the new FW will be for N3DS only


----------



## Goku17 (Feb 15, 2015)

C'mon guys seriously ... IT'S DONE WHEN IT'S DONE!
Question: Is that Countdown on the GW Homepage?? ... NO IT'S NOT!
It is a total waste of Time, arguing about what Sauce is stronger  Or if it's real.
Just be patient ... or be not - The Choice is Yours.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


> http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm
> 7 and a half hours


 
SOB!!! I just thought of something, I think that clock is off by a couple minutes but we'll see what happens.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Feb 15, 2015)

2Hack said:


> So, how's the fam been?
> 
> Been busy on the grind(not MH4U unfortunately) but I have been playing with my n3DS for now. MM3D is amazing so far, though it hardly takes advantage of the c-Stick and the ZR ZL buttons. I don't mind obv, since it was never needed in the first place lol.
> 
> Just really wanna d/l my games from the eShop already. I wanna see how Resident Evil works with the extra buttons, and SS3D


I've actually been playing MM on my N3DS, too. I noticed that the ZR and ZL buttons just do what their respective shoulder button does, and it kinda sucks 
my MM console should be here tomorrow, so I'm keen as hell for that!


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 15, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> I've actually been playing MM on my N3DS, too. I noticed that the ZR and ZL buttons just do what their respective shoulder button does, and it kinda sucks
> my MM console should be here tomorrow, so I'm keen as hell for that!


 
There's a reason for that... although Nintendo said MM3D would have "N3DS exclusive features" the req. firmware for the game is only 7.0... and N3DS support was only introduced in version 8.1. So, the game doesn't actually detect you're running on an N3DS, that's why you have to press ZR when starting the game, as far as the game's concerned, you've just got a circle pad pro. So it does suck


----------



## ryanjf97 (Feb 15, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


> There's a reason for that... although Nintendo said MM3D would have "N3DS exclusive features" the req. firmware for the game is only 7.0... and N3DS support was only introduced in version 8.1. So, the game doesn't actually detect you're running on an N3DS, that's why you have to press ZR when starting the game, as far as the game's concerned, you've just got a circle pad pro. So it does suck


but a future title update could fix that, right?


----------



## Erol (Feb 15, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> 12 days


 

source? proof?


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey, yeah! I guess so! It'd be cool if they added a model viewing function to the game... there's probably a cooler feature they could add, but I can't think of any.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

FUCK IT!!! CAN'T SLEEP, GOIN WALMART


----------



## florian (Feb 15, 2015)

haaaaa countdown is a fake  no update today , some people admit to buy a sky3ds


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 15, 2015)

florian said:


> haaaaa countdown is a fake  no update today , some people admit to buy a sky3ds


 
Shush it you.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

florian said:


> haaaaa countdown is a fake  no update today , some people admit to buy a sky3ds


 

So sad that you can count, it needs to be at least 72hrs from the time of Gary's post, not according to your time zone dumbass.


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 15, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


> Hey, yeah! I guess so! It'd be cool if they added a model viewing function to the game... there's probably a cooler feature they could add, but I can't think of any.


Any countdown seen here, there and told by anyone is supposedly fake. There is nothing on GW website. But some people keep faith in self-claimed closed to GW forum members, why not._ I believe I can fly..._


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 15, 2015)

florian said:


> haaaaa countdown is a fake  no update today , some people admit to buy a sky3ds


 
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+time+is+it+in+america

I don't think Garyopa nor everyone on Gateway team are nightwalkers


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 15, 2015)

Aww.......
Don't be so pessimistic guys.

Look on the bright side:



Spoiler



We'll all be around to see this happen:



Spoiler


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 15, 2015)

4ur0r said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what time is it in america
> 
> I don't think Garyopa nor everyone on Gateway team are nightwalkers


Of course they are! They walk at night, do they not?
Unless......you're referring to.........


Spoiler



THIS abomination?



Spoiler










Urgh, even posting this nearly made my eyes bleed.


----------



## jahad (Feb 15, 2015)

So the countdown was fake after all... 
GaryOPA admitted it...


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 15, 2015)

Here, let me google that for you: 





jahad said:


> So the countdown was fake after all...
> GaryOPA admitted it...


Source please, does it feel right to shovel shit over people witouth even giving an explanation


----------



## Avalynn (Feb 15, 2015)

haha grab a bag of popcorn and watch or maybe a drink or two! 

Updates come when they are ready to release and some times when they are not... but eh I just poke the website every month or so to see if they've done anything.

I know everyone is im/patiently waiting but it'll be here when it is, also most countdowns are hearsay and even then they could simply miss their deadline. So kick back relax and find a game to play or something to do.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 15, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Aww.......
> Don't be so pessimistic guys.
> 
> Look on the bright side:
> ...


 
cringe


----------



## storm75x (Feb 15, 2015)

IT'S HERE! My disappointment that is...

(Totally didn't copy this from last 3.0 thread lol)


----------



## JaxApollo (Feb 15, 2015)

storm75x said:


> IT'S HERE! My disappointment that is...
> 
> (Totally didn't copy this from last 3.0 thread lol)


Messed up


----------



## florian (Feb 15, 2015)

jahad said:


> So the countdown was fake after all...
> GaryOPA admitted it...


 
yes  fake..smelled it since the beginning


----------



## Zorua (Feb 15, 2015)

This thread is fucking ridiculous. Why the fuck do we need 300+ pages to discuss something that doesn't even have a release date yet? This has basically been people circle-jerking, blogging and saying shit like "HYPE TRAIN!!!" over and over again for several hundred pages. Honestly, this thread is better off locked and re-opened whenever the update's out.


----------



## Migz (Feb 15, 2015)

Zorua said:


> This thread is fucking ridiculous. Why the fuck do we need 300+ pages to discuss something that doesn't even have a release date yet? This has basically been people circle-jerking, blogging and saying shit like "HYPE TRAIN!!!" over and over again for several hundred pages. Honestly, this thread is better off locked and re-opened whenever the update's out.


Well said Fella!


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 15, 2015)

But where Garyopa admitted that the countdown was fake?


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Feb 15, 2015)

Zorua said:


> This thread is fucking ridiculous. Why the fuck do we need 300+ pages to discuss something that doesn't even have a release date yet? This has basically been people circle-jerking, blogging and saying shit like "HYPE TRAIN!!!" over and over again for several hundred pages. Honestly, this thread is better off locked and re-opened whenever the update's out.


I guess you haven't been around when the 9.x thread was a thing haha. It was over 1000 pages of nonsense 
Guess the mods think it's the best way to let people vent and prevent hundreds of single pointless topics so these hype threads remain opened.


----------



## sneef (Feb 15, 2015)

thread isn't productive but it keeps all of us circle jerkers in one easy-to-manage location, right?


----------



## Fabbbrrr (Feb 15, 2015)

I'll wait until Tuesday. Then I'm going to order a sky3ds. F#©k gateway. 

No train, no pain.


----------



## serenade.63 (Feb 15, 2015)

4ur0r said:


> But where Garyopa admitted that the countdown was fake?


 
I think someone was just trolling to troll. The poster had no source.


----------



## mironicus (Feb 15, 2015)

Just set up a new timer and BELIEVE that something good might happen to you!!!


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 15, 2015)

jahad said:


> So the countdown was fake after all...
> GaryOPA admitted it...


 
Source?
No surprise here anyway, all these GW-related "celebrities" are clueless and full of shit, I keep telling you.


----------



## raibot (Feb 15, 2015)

WHAT THE FUCK dont try to kill the hype train you fucking terrorists


----------



## florian (Feb 15, 2015)

Fabbbrrr said:


> I'll wait until Tuesday. Then I'm going to order a sky3ds. F#©k gateway.
> 
> No train, no pain.


 
same for me placed a order to sky3ds monday , at least I'm convinced it will work and no need to wait for this broken GW


----------



## Azel (Feb 15, 2015)

It's still weird to me the GW team didn't update their blog a bit prior or on New3DS EU/NA launch day to remind ppl to keep their system on 9.0/9.2 though.


----------



## Zorua (Feb 15, 2015)

raibot said:


> WHAT THE FUCK dont try to kill the hype train you fucking terrorists


 
So you're calling out people with differing views for terrorism? Please reconsider your life and grow up.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 15, 2015)

raibot said:


> WHAT THE FUCK dont try to kill the hype train you fucking terrorists


Well.......


Spoiler


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 15, 2015)

florian said:


> same for me placed a order to sky3ds monday , at least I'm convinced it will work and no need to wait for this team broken GW


 
But how do I set my Japanese New 3DS to Australian with Sky3DS?


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 15, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> But how do I set my Japanese New 3DS to Australian with Sky3DS?


You can't.......well, not now anyway.

Wait for cearp to make a stable version of his project, then we'll tell you. But you CAN change the system to EUR, but it still requires a GW.


----------



## florian (Feb 15, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> But how do I set my Japanese New 3DS to Australian with Sky3DS?


 
You can't ! , but dude the sky3ds working on all new 3ds region


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here we go guys:

*Final 6 hours!!!!*






Here's the final 6 hours tune, *the final tune*:


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 15, 2015)

Azel said:


> It's still weird to me the GW didn't update their blog a bit prior or on New3DS EU/NA launch day to remind ppl to keep there system on 9.0/9.2 though.


Why would they? The N3DS is not supported. The "hype" is just a hype and based on nothing real except a 4 month old video and people claiming having a beta. I have a beta too, the 3.0.4.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh the horrible threats "GW didn't deliver on a fictional date I've set in my head, I'm gonna get a Sky card. Screw them!" 

Who gives a flying fuck guys? No matter what you say or do you're gonna end up sucking on mama GW's tits in the end just like the rest of us.


----------



## bache (Feb 15, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> But how do I set my Japanese New 3DS to Australian with Sky3DS?


 
Why would you buy a Jap console? It was released only a month before the Aus console.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Oh the horrible threats "GW didn't deliver on a fictional date I've set in my head, I'm gonna get a Sky card. Screw them!"
> 
> Who gives a flying fuck guys? No matter what you say or do you're gonna end up sucking on mama GW's tits in the end just like the rest of us.


 

I have to agree with Guitarheroknight here, say Gateway release their update in like 2 months but you all buy a Sky3ds, how many of you will go ahead and buy a Gateway once the exploit *DOES* come out?
All the ones that want homebrew for sure


----------



## florian (Feb 15, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> Why would they? The N3DS is not supported. The "hype" is just a hype and based on nothing real except a 4 month old video and people claiming having a beta. I have a beta too, the 3.0.4.


 
yes its a too old video , i have also a beta 3.0.4 , its a joke the N3DS is no supported gW its simply , and admit


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 15, 2015)

bache said:


> Why would you buy a Jap console? It was released only a month before the Aus console.


 
I wanted the SSB edition and gateway promised region free.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

florian said:


> yes its a too old video , i have also a beta 3.0.4 , its a joke the N3DS is no supported gW its simplt , and admit


 

Lol, N3DS support will come, just not yet, I admit nothing


----------



## florian (Feb 15, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Lol, N3DS support will come, just not yet, I admit nothing


 

just no yet haaa , never or 6 month you will have to wait a long time

false countdown made you believe !


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 15, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Oh the horrible threats "GW didn't deliver on a fictional date I've set in my head, I'm gonna get a Sky card. Screw them!"
> 
> Who gives a flying fuck guys? No matter what you say or do you're gonna end up sucking on mama GW's tits in the end just like the rest of us.


It's a forum, and particularly a thread where people can express their frustration, read the title. If you don't five a flying fuck about what they say, I don't think they should give one to you too. Deal with it.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 15, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> I have to agree with Guitarheroknight here, say Gateway release their update in like 2 months but you all buy a Sky3ds, how many of you will go ahead and buy a Gateway once the exploit *DOES* come out?
> All the ones that want homebrew for sure


Not only that but GW is practically a better card. And Sky will get blocked that's for sure. When that happens they will go back to GW if they weren't foolish enough to update. Homebrew is the smallest piece of the pie in the end.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 15, 2015)

lol anyone who says Gary admitted anything about it being a lie should go die under the weight of the moon. Gary hasn't posted anything since the last day post.

And 6 hours is exciting, im gonna sleep lol


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

florian said:


> just no yet haaa , never or 6 month


 

Lol, the N3DS only came out like 3 days ago, they are probably still working on things


----------



## Skull Kiddo (Feb 15, 2015)

I bet GW support for N3DS will come out in 2115.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

Skull Kiddo said:


> I bet GW support for N3DS will come out in 2115.


 

90% chance it comes out this year
70% chance it comes out this month
30% chance it comes out before moon falls (today)


----------



## mironicus (Feb 15, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> lol anyone who says Gary admitted anything about it being a lie should go die under the weight of the moon. Gary hasn't posted anything since the last day post.
> 
> And 6 hours is exciting, im gonna sleep lol


 
Gary already died laughing...


----------



## florian (Feb 15, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Lol, the N3DS only came out like 3 days ago, they are probably still working on things





Miles54321 said:


> Lol, the N3DS only came out like 3 days ago, they are probably still working on things


 
you'll wait a long time believe me, we will laugh


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

mironicus said:


> Gary already died laughing...


 

Let see who has the last laugh mironicus


----------



## Skull Kiddo (Feb 15, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> 90% chance it comes out this year
> 70% chance it comes out this month
> 30% chance it comes out before moon falls (today)


 
...Moon will fall?

Shouldn't it be tomorrow?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

florian said:


> you'll wait a long time believe me, we will laugh


 

Lol even if it comes out in 2 months from now that's still worth the wait, I dont'want to buy 2 cards, that'd be a waste when I will only be using one for the remainder on my 3ds life

I'll wait, im patient and so far the 3DS is the only console where I'm not in a dire rush to get it hacked (due to the fact that I have all my favs atm)


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

Skull Kiddo said:


> ...Moon will fall?
> 
> Shouldn't it be tomorrow?


 

Nah, Thursday 4pm GMT which was like 11am EST when Gary said the 72 hours

therefore moon falls sunday


----------



## florian (Feb 15, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Let see who has the last laugh mironicus


 
its simply ! there are many stupid people who thought the 72 hours on the countdown , and never believe these rumors
you do not see that GW constantly pushing the delay ? are you realistic


----------



## memomo (Feb 15, 2015)

You killed my hype


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

memomo said:


> You killed my hype


 

Ignore the trolls, they know nothing


----------



## florian (Feb 15, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Ignore the trolls, they know nothing


 
ignore the troll lol , well you do not see that GW constantly pushing the delay ? are you realistic ? and that you are the ignorant ?


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 15, 2015)

I just... Why would somone get everyone hyped for a release and then give nothing? I'm pretty sure this isn't profitable, people definitely wouldn't buy something if they get fooled... Anyway I'll post again what team Gateway sent to me:


Spoiler


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 15, 2015)

So wait... Is this countdown correct?http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm
(As in, is at accurate to the 72 hours Gary said?)


----------



## kaiomar (Feb 15, 2015)

who is gary ? x)


----------



## Fabbbrrr (Feb 15, 2015)

4ur0r said:


> I just... Why would somone get everyone hyped for a release and then give nothing? I'm pretty sure this isn't profitable, people definitely wouldn't buy something if they get fooled... Anyway I'll post again what team Gateway sent to me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Can you write the gw response here? I can't read it on Tapatalk, the image has really bad quality.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 15, 2015)

Look on the bright side.


Spoiler



At least the hype train isn't doing this:


Spoiler















Here's an advertisement break!


Spoiler



I don't always get hyped, but when I do, I prefer Gateway's.
Stay hyped my friends


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

florian said:


> ignore the troll lol , well you do not see that GW constantly pushing the delay ? are you realistic ? and that you are the ignorant ?


 

Im not ignorant cus i've already mentioned I don't think its coming out today personally but then again the hours aren't up yet so why don't you wait and shut your yap
Besides you don't even want a gateway so why are posting here, to troll?



Deathracelord said:


> So wait... Is this countdown correct?http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm
> (As in, is at accurate to the 72 hours Gary said?)


 

Yes, it accurate to the moment Garyopa said so, I made my own countdown at the same time, let me check


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 15, 2015)

Fabbbrrr said:


> Can you write the gw response here? I can't read it on Tapatalk, the image has really bad quality.


 
The reply was mine, bitchin' because last updates got many people believe that the team is unreliable. You really don't want to read my bad english reply.


----------



## florian (Feb 15, 2015)

Sériously why not admit that sky3ds done better for N3DS , its a problem  admit this ?


----------



## RenegadeKid (Feb 15, 2015)

It's just around the corner.

It means what it means.

So during this time, just play with your 3DS, or go to buy a retail game.

I mean buy a preowned game or rent it won't kill anyone...


----------



## florian (Feb 15, 2015)

RenegadeKid said:


> It's just around the corner.
> 
> It means what it means.
> 
> ...


 
buy the game Or simply buy sky3ds and its working on N3ds !


----------



## bache (Feb 15, 2015)

florian said:


> Sériously why not admit that sky3ds done better for N3DS , its a problem admit this ?


 
The Sky3DS is only good for the impatient, and the technologically incompetent.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh boy, here we go again.


----------



## florian (Feb 15, 2015)

bache said:


> The Sky3DS is only good for the impatient, and the technologically incompetent.


 

at this time mate the GW is nothing on N3DS ! and at this time sky3ds working on N3DS ! and at this time sky3ds working on 9.5 ! and at this time you can not say anything


----------



## bache (Feb 15, 2015)

florian said:


> at this time mate the GW is nothing on N3DS ! and at this time sky3ds working on N3DS ! and at this time sky3ds working on 9.5 !


 

So like I said, good for the impatient. The reading comprehension of the trolls here has really gone downhill.
Git gud, scrub.


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 15, 2015)

Guys stahp arguing, Nintendo is releasing an update this Tuesday and any card will not work anymore.


----------



## Zorua (Feb 15, 2015)

florian said:


> at this time mate the GW is nothing on N3DS ! and at this time sky3ds working on N3DS ! and at this time sky3ds working on 9.5 !


Why don't you shut the fuck up and get the hell out of the thread that has absolutely nothing to do with the sky3ds? Please look elsewhere for validation and your subconscious efforts of justifying your poorly thought out purchase.


----------



## Loefloef (Feb 15, 2015)

72hours, like moon falls in zelda majora's mask... just thinking


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

florian said:


> at this time mate the GW is nothing on N3DS ! and at this time sky3ds working on N3DS ! and at this time sky3ds working on 9.5 ! and at this time you can not say anything


 

And I can because Gateway will come, Gateway will do all things better, you won't be able to say anything when it's released


----------



## florian (Feb 15, 2015)

and at this time you believe everything that you were hear about gw


----------



## bache (Feb 15, 2015)

4ur0r said:


> Guys stahp arguing, Nintendo is releasing an update this Tuesday and any card will not work anymore.


 

This sounds a lot like a "Sky3DS" problem, not a "me" problem .


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 15, 2015)

Loefloef said:


> 72hours, like moon falls in zelda majora's mask... just thinking


 

Exactly why garyopa is spamming majora's mask images and themes with his posts.


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 15, 2015)

bache said:


> This sounds a lot like a "Sky3DS" problem, not a "me" problem .


 
Not really, why would you think Gateway is immune against Nintendo Banhammer™?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

bache said:


> This sounds a lot like a "Sky3DS" problem, not a "me" problem .


 

I'm sure both cards will function relatively well for a while but Gateway is the one that can release a new update on the card to bypass an issue like this with a future update


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

so update will be out in 5 to 7 hours time.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 15, 2015)

lol gateway based thread, too many people talking about Sky.

Not worth arguing over, enjoy what you got. Not like Sky has any better practices, setting what most would consider intentional limits on there cart. Not cool bro, dont bother arguing with me ether. You wont get a response.

An update comes when it comes, for people who dont have anything better to do then wait go and get an actual game.

And for anyone smashing F5 - https://twitter.com/minliangtan/status/554818212660277250


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

satel said:


> so update will be out in 5 to 7 hours time.


 

I hope so, I'm more on the side that either gary got the time off or Gateway trolled him and it'll come later than expected


----------



## florian (Feb 15, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> And I can because Gateway will come, Gateway will do all things better, you won't be able to say anything when it's released


 
OK so i proposed to wait a day and  talk when is out at the end of countdown


----------



## bache (Feb 15, 2015)

4ur0r said:


> Not really, why would you think Gateway is immune against Nintendo Banhammer™?


 
Those who are using Gateway can continue to use the product on a lower version of their EmuNAND. Once a Sky3DS console has been updated, there's no going back.


----------



## RenegadeKid (Feb 15, 2015)

Sky3DS users can't just accept the fact Gateway is better, and when Gateway release their new firmware and support the latest firmware, they will just go away.


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 15, 2015)

bache said:


> Those who are using Gateway can continue to use the product on a lower version of their EmuNAND. Once a Sky3DS console has been updated, there's no going back.


 
Thanks for you reply, I'm kinda new on 3DS flashcard scene. Gonna read some guides


----------



## Ericss (Feb 15, 2015)

florian said:


> koziakauzu said:
> 
> 
> > Why would they? The N3DS is not supported. The "hype" is just a hype and based on nothing real except a 4 month old video and people claiming having a beta. I have a beta too, the 3.0.4.
> ...


Then explain the video and name a time the GW team lied about an upcoming feature or update.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

bache said:


> Those who are using Gateway can continue to use the product on a lower version of their EmuNAND. Once a Sky3DS console has been updated, there's no going back.


 

So because Gateway uses an exploit no matter what; there's no way for them to stop cart from working in the 3DS at all like Sky3ds? 
If so then that's awesome + It is true that until Gateway release latest emunand updates that you can atleast play a large amount of games via the emunand version you're still on


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> lol gateway based thread, too many people talking about Sky.
> 
> Not worth arguing over, enjoy what you got. Not like Sky has any better practices, setting what most would consider intentional limits on there cart. Not cool bro, dont bother arguing with me ether. You wont get a response.
> 
> ...


 

They purposely do that, or just plain stupid. Either way I just got back from Walmart and I'm cooking a steak. Goes to show you my countdown its going to be the bomb.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 15, 2015)

From a technical standpoint, Gateway is not possible to block due to it using an expoit. As long as an exploit exists in the 3DS (there will really always be at least one) it cant be blocked. If as some have said is true about Sky being blockable with a firmware version update, then you would have to purchase a new and changed cart. There is no way to update a Sky3DS.


----------



## bache (Feb 15, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> So because Gateway uses an exploit no matter what; there's no way for them to stop cart from working in the 3DS at all like Sky3ds?
> If so then that's awesome + It is true that until Gateway release latest emunand updates that you can atleast play a large amount of games via the emunand version you're still on


 

Pretty much. Don't confuse this with me saying you will be able to use future versions of the firmware; I'm merely saying that if you were to update your EmuNAND to a version that's no longer supported, you can create a new EmuNAND, and either stay on that firmware revision, or update to the last working firmware available using an update on a game cart.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

jahad said:


> So the countdown was fake after all...
> GaryOPA admitted it...


 

Man you one stupid motha.....


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

bache said:


> Pretty much. Don't confuse this with me saying you will be able to use future versions of the firmware; I'm merely saying that if you were to update your EmuNAND to a version that's no longer supported, you can create a new EmuNAND, and either stay on that firmware revision, or update to the last working firmware available using an update on a game cart.


 

That's what I thought, thanks for clearing that up again


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

bache said:


> Those who are using Gateway can continue to use the product on a lower version of their EmuNAND. Once a Sky3DS console has been updated, there's no going back.


 

What console did sky3ds make? I never heard of this happening.


----------



## memomo (Feb 15, 2015)

I CAN FEEL IT


----------



## Ericss (Feb 15, 2015)

bache said:


> Those who are using Gateway can continue to use the product on a lower version of their EmuNAND. Once a Sky3DS console has been updated, there's no going back.


Indeed. If people can't wait for N3DS support to come out and choose to get a Sky3DS instead, then so be it, but they better don't come crying when it gets blocked and buying a GW is no longer an option due to them having updated their sysNAND (a requirement for playing games that require a high fw on Sky3DS) past supported firmwares.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

memomo said:


> I CAN FEEL IT


 

The sky3ds that is being inserted in you right now through your ass?



florian said:


> OK so i proposed to wait a day and talk when is out at the end of countdown


 

Oh stfu and go play with your sky3ds already...keep comin back here with your stupid speculations of GW's failures............


----------



## bache (Feb 15, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> What console did sky3ds make? I never heard of this happening.


 

0/10, apply yourself


----------



## Erol (Feb 15, 2015)

DAE think, that the n3DS and n3DS XL will NEVER be supported by the Gateway?!


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Man you one stupid motha.....


 

shut the hell up you fool does it really hurt your fat ass to show some good manners to other's on this forum ?!!  instead of insulting him can't you just tell him there is still few hours left in the timer ?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

bache said:


> 0/10, apply yourself


 

Type your broken english comments better


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

Erol said:


> DAE think, that the n3DS and n3DS XL will NEVER be supported by the Gateway?!


 

GW WILL NEVER SUPPORT PAST, PRESENT, NOR FUTURE NINTENDO CONSOLES.

EDIT: BUT IF YOU WANT YOU SHOULD TALK TO THE MEMBER BACHE ABOUT SKY3DS CONSOLE AND CARD COMBO.


----------



## bache (Feb 15, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Type your broken english comments better


 

Pick any extract of text that I've posted, and ask people about the legibility of it. You're guaranteed to find that you yourself are the one at fault.


----------



## b17bomber (Feb 15, 2015)

So I guess the tower's doors are open right around now? I don't know if it'll be exactly 72 hours to the announcement, but probably sometime today.


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

i'm really surprised Tony_2018 isn't banned yet from this thread for repeatedly insulting members !! 2Hack was banned from the old hype train thread for a week for harmless trolling yet this aggressive punk is still going !! what is the deal here ?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

bache said:


> Pick any extract of text that I've posted, and ask people about the legibility of it. You're guaranteed to find that you yourself are the one at fault.


 

SKY3DS DID NOT MAKE A CONSOLE, LEARN THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A CARD AND A CONSOLE. GO 10/10 "APPLY YOURSELF" TO THE BOOKS THAT ARE AVAILABLE IN YOUR COUNTRY ON THE DEFINITION BETWEEN THE TWO.

WHEN REFERRING TO UPDATES ON A SPECIFIC CONSOLE APPLY THE COMPANY WHO HAD IT MANUFACTURED.

Enjoying my steak, so awesome.


----------



## Erol (Feb 15, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> And I can because Gateway will come, Gateway will do all things better, you won't be able to say anything when it's released


 

why are you so sure about that? what if they never release n3DS and n3DS XL support? nobody knows.


----------



## Axido (Feb 15, 2015)

Erol said:


> DAE think, that the n3DS and n3DS XL will NEVER be supported by the Gateway?!


 
Yeah, mostly the ones who started following Gateway when they announced N3DS support.
The early Gateway users might be used to waiting a lot for one of their big features.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 15, 2015)

The mods gave up..... I personally will be avoiding any possible arguments from here on. Things are getting to heated for me....


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

Well....

Back to gateway news: *Hits F5*

Nope nothing atm ..........*NEVER LOSING FUCKING FAITH*, #GatewayHypeTrain2015, *NEVER LOSE FAITH!*


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

Erol said:


> why are you so sure about that? what if they never release n3DS and n3DS XL support? nobody knows.


 

What if they did?



VeryCrushed said:


> The mods gave up..... I personally will be avoiding any possible arguments from here on. Things are getting to heated for me....


 

If they are impatient than damn.......sky3ds is your card...why are you still here? Just hilarious how many idiots come through here spouting the same shit.........


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 15, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Well....
> 
> Back to gateway news: *Hits F5*
> 
> Nope nothing atm ..........*NEVER LOSING FUCKING FAITH*, #GatewayHypeTrain2015, *NEVER LOSE FAITH!*


https://twitter.com/minliangtan/status/554818212660277250


----------



## bache (Feb 15, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> SKY3DS DID NOT MAKE A CONSOLE, LEARN THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A CARD AND A CONSOLE. GO 10/10 "APPLY YOURSELF" TO THE BOOKS THAT ARE AVAILABLE IN YOUR COUNTRY ON THE DEFINITION BETWEEN THE TWO.
> 
> WHEN REFERRING TO UPDATES ON A SPECIFIC CONSOLE APPLY THE COMPANY WHO HAD IT MANUFACTURED.
> 
> Enjoying my steak, so awesome.


 

I never stated that Sky3DS made a console; I was referring to a console in use with a Sky3DS card. I'm sure anybody with an IQ above 40 would have been able to establish that. Regardless though, I don't see why you feel the need to attack other users and their preference of card, in a thread that is about the card that you so diligently abuse. Are you that insecure about your inferior product? Gain some integrity, raise that IQ, and don't bother responding to my comments. You're now on my ignore list, so I know I'll be ignoring yours. And caps don't help your argument; they make you come off as an aggressive retard, but we already knew that about you.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 15, 2015)

Hype is like a tailgate party, there's nothing wrong with it unless someone gets too drunk... 
-nor3x


----------



## mironicus (Feb 15, 2015)

Maybe they release a new Gateway card that supports the N3DS sooner or later.... another Sky3DS-Clone.


----------



## Ericss (Feb 15, 2015)

Erol said:


> why are you so sure about that? what if they never release n3DS and n3DS XL support? nobody knows.


Probably because GW said that N3DS support is coming and showed a video as proof.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> https://twitter.com/minliangtan/status/554818212660277250


 

NO fuckin way......


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

bache said:


> I never stated that Sky3DS made a console; I was referring to a console in use with a Sky3DS card. I'm sure anybody with an IQ above 40 would have been able to establish that. Regardless though, I don't see why you feel the need to attack other users and their preference of card, in a thread that is about the card that you so diligently abuse. Are you that insecure about your inferior product? Gain some integrity, raise that IQ, and don't bother responding to my comments. You're now on my ignore list, so I know I'll be ignoring yours. And caps don't help your argument; they make you come off as an aggressive retard, but we already knew that about you.


 



bache said:


> Once a Sky3DS console has been updated, there's no going back


Its been quoted so stfu.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 15, 2015)

Guys the Sky card is the best thing that's ever happened to the 3DS scene, there's no point of arguing about it. Since it was released my dick grew 3 inches and I've been hitting 21's like crazy. Viva la Sky3ds.

Oh it also works on 9.5!!!


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Guys the Sky card is the best thing that's happened ever happened to the 3DS scene, there's no point of arguing about it. Since it was released my dick grew 3 inches and I've been hitting 21's like crazy. Viva la Sky3ds.
> 
> Oh it also works on 9.5!!!


 

You're my hero!!!


----------



## Axido (Feb 15, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Its been quoted so stfu.


 
The feeling of being defeated by someone you attacked. You can try to suppress it, but you can't lose it.


----------



## fille (Feb 15, 2015)

i followed this thread for a few days now,what i here see is unbelievable!!!
i speak for meself now,i have collecting over the years so many consoles,i'm a collecter.
i assume that most people here have also a second console in form off ps4-wiiu or xbone or retro consoles.
why cant you guys play on those while you just calm wait for the update,i really cant understand that.
i have a 3dsxl 4.2 and gateway,so i can play everything.
but i have patience,why?
its better they spend time with testing and all the stuff needed to deliver a good update,thats working and give best experience
for everybody than deliver update that bricks,dont work well ect...
i also had to wait in the past for updates,incl the multirom feature for example,but i did not cry if i had to wait.
played on another console.
even if they set a date and they dont deliver it that day,it can happen,thats life.
and this all for a update,its true the communication can better,but if they deliver the update,then they are the best there is the there was the best there will ever be.
GIVE THEM THE TIME.
even if its for another month.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

Axido said:


> The feeling of being defeated by someone you attacked. You can try to suppress it, but you can't lose it.


 

What is there to suppress, I'm enjoying a sirloin steak, mash potatoes and GW sauce.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

fille said:


> i followed this thread for a few days now,what i here see is unbelievable!!!
> i speak for meself now,i have collecting over the years so many consoles,i'm a collecter.
> i assume that most people here have also a second console in form off ps4-wiiu or xbone or retro consoles.
> why cant you guys play on those while you just calm wait for the update,i really cant understand that.
> ...


 

Dude your wasting your breath on trolls who own both cards, since they feel the need to come here and try to deface GW for there work I decided to play along and fuck with them as well.


----------



## lolboy (Feb 15, 2015)

fille said:


> *snip*
> *...GIVE THEM THE TIME.*



We are giving them the time...They have 5+ hours left


----------



## cearp (Feb 15, 2015)

i am confused, i think i read that garyopa was fooling us, but that was not true? -- so the hint about 72 hours is true?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 15, 2015)

cearp said:


> i am confused, i think i read that garyopa was fooling us, but that was not true? -- so the hint about 72 hours is true?


Not true, check his posts.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

cearp said:


> i am confused, i think i read that garyopa was fooling us, but that was not true? -- so the hint about 72 hours is true?


 

Not sure if thats true................... but what hasn't been said already.


----------



## mironicus (Feb 15, 2015)

4 hours remain until you realize that you have been a fool waiting for nothing...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

mironicus said:


> 4 hours remain until you realize that you have been a fool waiting for nothing...


 

Quick someone play the Song of Time to reset the 72hrs!!!!


----------



## Aeodan (Feb 15, 2015)

cearp said:


> i am confused, i think i read that garyopa was fooling us, but that was not true? -- so the hint about 72 hours is true?


 
Everyone keeps saying gary fooled everyone but I haven't seen one source on it so I have no clue what's going on lol.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

Aeodan said:


> Everyone keeps saying gary fooled everyone but I haven't seen one source on it so I have no clue what's going on lol.


 

The dumb trolls........


----------



## N00b Smasher (Feb 15, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


>


*pulls out ocarina and plays Song of Time*






MWAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


>


 

You know at first I thought it was jibberish words at the bottom of the 1st image.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 15, 2015)

been away all weekend, whats with the timer? got a link? im not reading back pages and pages of people insulting each other.


----------



## s-arash (Feb 15, 2015)

spam bot  is ready to f*ck maxconsole if the countdown is fake


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

mech said:


> been away all weekend, whats with the timer? got a link? im not reading back pages and pages of people insulting each other.


http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA?p=1737275#post1737275


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> https://twitter.com/minliangtan/status/554818212660277250


 

Cant help it


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

mech said:


> been away all weekend, whats with the timer? got a link? im not reading back pages and pages of people insulting each other.


 

I'll explain it to you, mech

Basically Garyopa of Maxconsole said on Thursday that within 72 hours Gateway will release something, so we've all been doing MM moon countdown thing
Here's the remaining time: http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm

Despite what Gary said I don't think it's coming today but let's wait and see


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

mech said:


> been away all weekend, whats with the timer? got a link? im not reading back pages and pages of people insulting each other.


 

Its at 4 hrs but to me, from time of Gary's post, we're suppose to see something at 9:58 CST.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 15, 2015)

N00b Smasher said:


> *pulls out ocarina and plays Song of Time*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's essentially what Gateway have been doing all this time. Instead of the moon falling, it's everyone buying Sky.
Some stupid time paradoxes still caused some to buy Sky though.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

gary said in 72 hours, and MM also has a 72h countdown...
coincidence?


----------



## storm75x (Feb 15, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> gary said in 72 hours, and MM also has a 72h countdown...
> coincidence?


That was the point. lol
Gateway needs to save the world.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> gary said in 72 hours, and MM also has a 72h countdown...
> coincidence?


 

Gonna go do a Naruto Manga Marathon, fuck the anime. Too many fillers.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 15, 2015)

Lets see if it is time to sell the new 3DS again (Sent back) or not


----------



## dustmite (Feb 15, 2015)

I dont think Garyopa wants to fool anyone. He just posts what the GW team has told him.

So 72 hours may be a rough estimate on how long it will take to finish the update from the US release
date on.

I still hope the update will come in the next few hours. But - I hoped so many times since December.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 15, 2015)

dustmite said:


> I dont think Garyopa wants to fool anyone. He just posts what the GW team has told him.
> 
> So 72 hours may be a rough estimate on how long it will take to finish the update from the US release
> date on.
> ...


Keep hoping my friend, even if its not in the 72 hours it is more then likely close to release. Be ready of GW Senpai


----------



## mironicus (Feb 15, 2015)

This is just hype to prevent people to buy other flash cards. They all are connected and get money to do that.


----------



## Kugz (Feb 15, 2015)

mironicus said:


> This is just hype to prevent people to buy other flash cards. They all are connected and get money to do that.


 

I made the mistake of buying Gatewait first  but I have a SKY3DS as well now and am LOVING Monster Hunter 4! Trying to just muck around at the moment though and try out all the weapon styles because I'm pretty sure I can't use SKY saves on Emunand. Either way Luigi's Mansion is the best game I've played on my 3DS!


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

mironicus said:


> This is just hype to prevent people to buy other flash cards. They all are connected and get money to do that.


 

Sky and Gateway are not connected


----------



## Deleted-359355 (Feb 15, 2015)

The thing about the 72hrs countdown is that you need to save the world before it ends and then the moon falls and kills everyone


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 15, 2015)

Countdown real or not, I'm still hyped. I'm hyped for the support for N3DS, whenever it comes out. All those Gateway haters shouldn't even be in this thread but you know. Have fun passing time guys, gonna sleep and see if anything new is out in the morning.


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 15, 2015)

Just a couple of hours more. Time to watch AC Milan vs Empoli!


----------



## Alessandro98 (Feb 15, 2015)

If I were a Sky3ds owner I think I would be more worried about the supposed Tuesday update instead about the Gateway release...


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 15, 2015)

I think this countdown smells... like a fake.
I hope for ya that I'm wrong. Let's see!


----------



## Alessandro98 (Feb 15, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> Just a couple of hours more. Time to watch AC Milan vs Empoli!


 
I think Milan is going to lose or draw ....


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 15, 2015)

Aaaad here's Milan losing.





Alessandro98 said:


> If I were a Sky3ds owner I think I would be more worried about the supposed Tuesday update instead about the Gateway release...


That's what I'm worried about. I'll wait Tuesdaye either to buy a Gateway or a Sky3DS


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 15, 2015)

Tuesday update? What is Tuesday update?


----------



## davhuit (Feb 15, 2015)

Alessandro98 said:


> If I were a Sky3ds owner I think I would be more worried about the supposed Tuesday update instead about the Gateway release...



You can just not update if there's a problem, like with the Gateway.

I also think nothing will be released today but it's not a surprise, I said it since the beginning that it won't probably be released before a few weeks/month.

Will buy a Sky3DS next week and will sell it when Gateway team will be ready.


----------



## florian (Feb 15, 2015)

davhuit said:


> You can just not update if there's a problem, like with the Gateway.
> 
> I also think nothing will be released today but it's not a surprise, I said it since the beginning that it won't probably be released before a few weeks/month.
> 
> Will buy a Sky3DS next week and will sell it when Gateway team will be ready.


 
yes me i buy a sky3ds monday , not released today , release few weeks/months , otherwise with my sky3ds not go online for me , i play only *offline* , also with my sky3ds i not update the new 3ds because no go online for me , no games at this time have and use the 9.5


----------



## alucard_xs (Feb 15, 2015)

what about the fake countdown ? still active ?


----------



## Kugz (Feb 15, 2015)

alucard_xs said:


> what about the fake countdown ? still active ?


 
http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 15, 2015)

Kugz said:


> http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm


​2 hours 34 minutes.​ 


Alessandro98 said:


> I think Milan is going to lose or draw ....


 

Draw. Correct.

I find the demise of the two Milan clubs very confusing TBH. Personally as a Manchester United fan and it was just a couple of years back when Kaka fucked us in the CL and a few years later Inter won the CL. I kind of hate Juventus so this hurts more than it should.


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 15, 2015)

Alessandro98 said:


> If I were a Sky3ds owner I think I would be more worried about the supposed Tuesday update instead about the Gateway release...


People old enough know that piracy implies few sacrifices.... Keep from updating or don't go online.Why do we need to be on the latest update anyway? You know that each FW updates are not mandatory, right?


----------



## UraKn0x (Feb 15, 2015)

Spoiler



Actually not


----------



## Alessandro98 (Feb 15, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> People old enough know that piracy implies few sacrifices.... Keep from updating or don't go online.Why do we need to be on the latest update anyway? You know that each FW updates are not mandatory, right?


 
Do you know that software updates most of the times are mandatory if you want to play online, right?


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 15, 2015)

2hours 37 mins?

.......we lost boys. Let's call it a day.

......


----------



## AnkitC (Feb 15, 2015)

garyopa SonyUSA With just a couple of hours left until the Moon strikes Earth could we have an update regarding the N3DS release? Is it even happening?


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 15, 2015)

AnkitC said:


> garyopa SonyUSA With just a couple of hours left until the Moon strikes Earth could we have an update regarding the N3DS release? Is it even happening?


 

I just want a guide!


----------



## Alessandro98 (Feb 15, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> 2 hours 34 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
When the owner of a club doesn't spend more than 20 million to buy new players in a whole year it's predictable his team won't play the following Europa League. The most winning club of the world relegated to the right part of the classification, it's really a sad situation to be honest, especially if you're a young supporter of it and you have never seen a decent season apart from the one of a few years ago, when we won the national league. Luckily we have Gateway... oh no the countdown has almost expired...


----------



## s-arash (Feb 15, 2015)

AnkitC said:


> garyopa SonyUSA With just a couple of hours left until the Moon strikes Earth could we have an update regarding the N3DS release? Is it even happening?


 
both of them are idiots , dont trust them


----------



## villiamSSSS (Feb 15, 2015)

garyopa delete his recent post about the 24 hour remain.
 maybe we should not wait anymore.
when the FW comes,it comes


----------



## Alessandro98 (Feb 15, 2015)

I bet that Garyopa is right now booking a one-way ticket for Cuba


----------



## alucard_xs (Feb 15, 2015)

if it's true there will be no update today ...


----------



## florian (Feb 15, 2015)

garyopa est un crétin une andouille et surtout un salopard


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 15, 2015)

Alessandro98 said:


> Do you know that software updates most of the times are mandatory if you want to play online, right?


That's what I was saying... You cannot have it all. And that's good enough as it is.


----------



## florian (Feb 15, 2015)

alucard_xs said:


> if it's true there will be no update today ...


 
although not no update this day ! be realistic anyway


----------



## kheldar (Feb 15, 2015)

When I check his profile there is indeed no record of his last post. Or am I missing something? Btw can we delete our posts on a thread here?


----------



## AnkitC (Feb 15, 2015)

s-arash said:


> both of them are idiots , dont trust them



You may not. But I do. Because during the 3DS release he was off by just a couple of days.




villiamSSSS said:


> garyopa delete his recent post about the 24 hour remain.
> maybe we should not wait anymore.
> when the FW comes,it comes



He hasn't. I can still see it on the MaxConsole forum.


----------



## jahad (Feb 15, 2015)

villiamSSSS said:


> garyopa delete his recent post about the 24 hour remain.
> maybe we should not wait anymore.
> when the FW comes,it comes


Exactly. I said he admitted he's bullshitting. There will be weeks before the update comes. garyOPA just felt boring and thought trolling would be a goos idea.


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 15, 2015)

kheldar said:


> When I check his profile there is indeed no record of his last post. Or am I missing something? Btw can we delete our posts on a thread here?


 
I don't think anyone except admins can delete a post completely


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 15, 2015)

kheldar said:


> When I check his profile there is indeed no record of his last post. Or am I missing something? Btw can we delete our posts on a thread here?


 

http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA?p=1737856#post1737856


----------



## kheldar (Feb 15, 2015)

4ur0r said:


> I don't think anyone except admins can delete a post completely



Weird then... Can someone else check his profile and see if the post is recorded there?


Aman27deep said:


> http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA?p=1737856#post1737856



On this forum  I mean. His last post was about 24 hours wasn't it?


----------



## memomo (Feb 15, 2015)

villiamSSSS said:


> garyopa delete his recent post about the 24 hour remain.
> maybe we should not wait anymore.
> when the FW comes,it comes



Edit 

Nvm


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

3 to 4 hours left & my beautiful n3ds shall have it's emunand + cia


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 15, 2015)

Alessandro98 said:


> I bet that Garyopa is right now booking a one-way ticket for Cuba


Considering he lives in the Dominican Republic that probably is not necessary.


----------



## florian (Feb 15, 2015)

..


----------



## Alessandro98 (Feb 15, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Considering he lives in the Dominican Republic that probably is not necessary.


 
Ahaha what an asshole 
Just joking obviously


----------



## florian (Feb 15, 2015)

satel said:


> 3 to 4 hours left & my beautiful n3ds shall have it's emunand + cia


 

Wow 3 a 4 hours left , you will still have a long while dreaming for this update , it will still make long dreams mate


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 15, 2015)

http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm

2 hours garyopa, 2 hours


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 15, 2015)

4ur0r said:


> http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm
> 
> 2 hours garyopa, 2 hours


Aww..... come on guys. Don't be so angsty whatever that word was.

Let's look at this in a positive light, yes?

If it doesn't come up in 2 hours, we can post the "You have met with a terrible fate" thingimajig.


----------



## delt31 (Feb 15, 2015)

If it doesn't hit in 2 hours - major respect loss for someone I know has been legit for the past years (as I've been around for some time - this guy is always reliable).


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

florian said:


> Wow 3 a 4 hours left , you will still have a long while dreaming for this update , it will still make long dreams mate


 

i have been dreaming for 3 months   so just leave me be positive.


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 15, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Aww..... come on guys. Don't be so angsty whatever that word was.
> 
> Let's look at this in a positive light, yes?
> 
> If it doesn't come up in 2 hours, we can post the *"You have met with a terrible fate"* thingimajig.


 

I'm guessing Gary is gonna do that when the clock strikes 00:00


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 15, 2015)

i know people in the dominican republic. it wont be too hard to find a guy named "gary" over there.


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 15, 2015)

Guys, the updated isn't timed to the exact second. It will probably be released in the coming weeks. Don't you have anything else to do to pass the time?


----------



## Kugz (Feb 15, 2015)

4ur0r said:


> http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm
> 
> 2 hours garyopa, 2 hours


 

It will be 12:00 PM (Lunch time/Midday) where Gary is when the countdown has reached 0. It'll probably come after that, midday seems like a good time to plan to release it (as it gives him plenty of time in the afternoon to fix it if something goes wrong).

Either way, I'll be keeping an eye on this thread for a few hours before sleep


----------



## Axido (Feb 15, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Aww..... come on guys. Don't be so angsty whatever that word was.
> 
> Let's look at this in a positive light, yes?
> 
> If it doesn't come up in 2 hours, we can post the "You have met with a terrible fate" thingimajig.


 
We could spam him with mails titled like this and load all our anger upon him. He shouldn't decide to start such a hype if he is uncertain if he can deliver.
And what about the idea of DDOSing maxconsole and GW that roamed the infamous 1000 page tread? I couldn't care less for GW not releasing today, but it would be fun to strike back for once to show them they can't get through with everything.

Only if this proves to be another useless countdown, that is.



Kugz said:


> It will be 12:00 PM (Lunch time/Midday) where Gary is when the countdown has reached 0. It'll probably come after that, midday seems like a good time to plan to release it (as it gives him plenty of time in the afternoon to fix it if something goes wrong).
> 
> Either way, I'll be keeping an eye on this thread for a few hours before sleep


 
At least we should expect some more info in 1h 40min.


----------



## lolboy (Feb 15, 2015)

MichiS97 said:


> Guys, the updated isn't timed to the exact second. It will probably be released in the coming weeks. Don't you have anything else to do to pass the time?


 
Indeed, many believe that when the timer hits 0, the website will be updated


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'll probably order my N3DS XL as soon as the update is released though


----------



## Axido (Feb 15, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Indeed, many believe that when the timer hits 0, the website will be updated


 
I can live with another 2 hours or so, but weeks is not the context of what Gary posted, you know?


----------



## andre104623 (Feb 15, 2015)

Japan N3ds users we can now update our Emu-nands with Zelda MM3d http://gbatemp.net/threads/warning-do-not-play-zelda-mm3d-jap-if.381670/
When gateway releases the New support for the N3ds you can use this dump to Update your emunand to 9.4


----------



## lolboy (Feb 15, 2015)

andre104623 said:


> Japan N3ds users we can now update our Emu-nands with Zelda MM3d http://gbatemp.net/threads/warning-do-not-play-zelda-mm3d-jap-if.381670/
> When gateway releases the New support for the N3ds you can use this dump to Update your emunand to 9.4


 


 Noice!


----------



## dustmite (Feb 15, 2015)

the update is very close i think. Garyopa and SonyUSA have not been here today, maybe because they do some support
for the release. 

So for now it still looks positive. Maybe it will come a few hours later.


----------



## AnkitC (Feb 15, 2015)

delt31 said:


> If it doesn't hit in 2 hours - major respect loss for someone I know has been legit for the past years (as I've been around for some time - this guy is always reliable).



^This.

 I share pretty similar thoughts. He will just lose respect and trust from all of us.


----------



## jahad (Feb 15, 2015)

dustmite said:


> the update is very close i think. Garyopa and SonyUSA have not been here today, maybe because they do some support
> for the release.
> 
> So for now it still looks positive. Maybe it will come a few hours later.


They arent here because they want to avoid the shitstorm.


----------



## florian (Feb 15, 2015)

satel said:


> i have been dreaming for 3 months  so just leave me be positive.


 
yes no problem satel i hope for you it is true


----------



## andre104623 (Feb 15, 2015)

Just a Few more hours guys for gateway 3.1


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 15, 2015)

LOL Bradford City already up on Sunderland 1-0


----------



## dustmite (Feb 15, 2015)

jahad said:


> They arent here because they want to avoid the shitstorm.


 

Just saw the - dawn of the final day - with the song by garyopa on maxconsole. 
Its very unlikely that he wants to play us. for what reason should he do this? 
From what we have seen in the past, he is not a guy who is doing such things.


----------



## Axido (Feb 15, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Just saw the - dawn of the final day - with the song by garyopa on maxconsole.
> Its very unlikely that he wants to play us. for what reason should he do this?
> From what we have seen in the past, he is not a guy who is doing such things.


 
If he isn't, GW might be.
Last time he gave a two day countdown and GW made it three days.

But it's still his fault, being too gullible to question the info he gets.
Or it is still him trolling... we won't know so we are free to hold anyone guilty who isn't proven to be not.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 15, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Just saw the - dawn of the final day - with the song by garyopa on maxconsole.
> Its very unlikely that he wants to play us. for what reason should he do this?
> From what we have seen in the past, he is not a guy who is doing such things.


 
hes doing it because Sky3ds is getting sales...and to stop sales for a weekend is the reason they are doing it.. maybe even hyping it beyond that.

Thats the reason. Greed.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 15, 2015)

MichiS97 said:


> Guys, the updated isn't timed to the exact second. It will probably be released in the coming weeks. Don't you have anything else to do to pass the time?


 
I think the same (that it's not the end of the world of it's not released before even a few weeks/months).

But I also think it's useless to post things if you are not sure of it, better post nothing because some peoples will believe in them and then, be dissapointed 

Even if the info come from the gateway team and was something like "we might maybe release this in the following days", better not say anything and let people discover it themselves on the website when it's released.



MichiS97 said:


> I'll probably order my N3DS XL as soon as the update is released though


 
You can wait to buy the gateway but don't wait too long for N3DS. A few (produced later) are already on 9.4 (some Red ones) so if you want to get a 9.0~9.2 N3DS at a retail price and without the need to import it, I woul say it's now or never.


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 15, 2015)

If the announcement will show up to be false, why team Gateway would even bother to give false hopes? This behaviour is not profitable but au contraire, will show them as scammers.


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

2 hours


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 15, 2015)

1:14 minutes really,  i see garyopa post the 24 hrs meme just in the same time
 as this timer http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm


----------



## AnkitC (Feb 15, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> 1:14 minutes really,  i see garyopa post the 24 hrs meme just in the same time
> as this timer http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_qf2xm


 
True. The 24 hour post was made according to that timer.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 15, 2015)

THIS IS FUCKING PRICELESS!!!!!  goes back to playing Sky3ds


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 15, 2015)

I hope team Gateway learned the lesson, people won't buy from people who likes to tease other people


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Feb 15, 2015)

Ridiculous... but nothing else was to be expected.


----------



## Diag (Feb 15, 2015)

it sounds like that they are spending their time producing new gw cards to sell instead of programming the shit update

so yea, sky3ds will it be


----------



## Woodbin (Feb 15, 2015)

My N3DS has been a dusty paperweight for two months already. Thank you Gateway! And screw you, seriously.


----------



## Aeodan (Feb 15, 2015)

Welp wp Gary and shitway.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 15, 2015)

satel said:


> so because you are full of  as usual you decide this time to play the piracy card. do feel better now ?


 
and you.... smiling at him with some icon throwing him a fucking bone like its alright?

Its time we demand the release from Gateway. Lets email them.


----------



## fafaffy (Feb 15, 2015)

Honestly, I don't know what you guys expected. Gateway already has a history of delaying updates frequently, you should never take a timer as anything more than a rumor.


----------



## lolboy (Feb 15, 2015)

I am happy that I was not so hyped this time (lesson learn from GW 3.0 release). I am busy with my old 3DS XL  Downgraded it 4.5 and now creating sweet Virtual console games.


----------



## omegart (Feb 15, 2015)

Don't know if buy a sky for my jap console or buy a old 3ds and use it while waiting for n3ds support. Any advice?


----------



## villiamSSSS (Feb 15, 2015)

oh shit. i should know the garyopa troll us again.
if you can't get the exact info and give the true news, why not shut your fuck up?
you are losing your credit!


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 15, 2015)

I lost my sky3ds preorder for this??? I know is gonna say that anti-piracy BS.... All this is a scam to the people looking for play roms.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 15, 2015)

Big N3DS release? I feel like the team's go their priorities wrong somehow man..... Ah well, train has been derailed.


----------



## marksteele (Feb 15, 2015)

lol, did I not say that timer was full of crap? whelp, time to order my sky card


----------



## serenade.63 (Feb 15, 2015)

Everyone that was waiting for an exact 72 hours needs to chill, garyopa was still, as far as I'm concerned, correct last time if you take 48 hours to mean a couple of days so instead of EXACTLY 72 hours, it may just be between 72 and 96.


----------



## milanfan2 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm not even pissed that I can't use my gateway yet (I bought some games in prep. cause I knew this would happen), I'm just mad that its pretty much been a fun little game to string everyone along.

Starting a timer by saying 72 hours and making a post every day, clearly hyped everyone up and that is just a really shitty thing to do. Should have just stuck to the classic soon. Sorry mate, this was a real dick move to string us along again, fueling the train... karma will come


----------



## sonic2756 (Feb 15, 2015)

-goes back to playing games on Sky3DS-


----------



## omegart (Feb 15, 2015)

Satel what are you going to do with your jap console?


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 15, 2015)

Well, if anything, this will impact them negatively. If there's anything I've learned about flashcart producers over the years, it's being loyal to your fanbase and not giving them the run around when it comes to using the product in the first place. I mean, who want's to buy a gateway when it won't even work, and yet a Sky (albeit a little different) works just fine?

Just bad marketing and bad business ethics here...


----------



## mironicus (Feb 15, 2015)

The next version of the Gateway has a blue button...


----------



## ultimatetemper (Feb 15, 2015)

I love those hate comments to Gateway.
It's the same that happened with MultiROM and Card2 games last year.
Then Gateway delivers and people are Gateway lovers again...


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

omegart said:


> Satel what are you going to do with your jap console?


 

i sold it 2 weeks ago on e-bay, lucky for me unlucky for the sucker who bought it.


----------



## kamesenin888 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey ppl, I know you are frustrated with the waiting and you are like I'll get a sky3ds and everything, this doesn't work for everyone, the ones that imported a jap 3ds won't benefit from it, also if you want to play online sky3ds is the worst option unless you can get a private header, also if it requires an update you still won't get anything positive, I suggest you just wait, I'll not buy a sky3ds because I already have the card the do the job even better, not for now in the n3ds but I know they will release when the time comes, but in the end it's your choice, sell your gateway buy a sky3ds and when gateway release their update, you will think, ohh they can play all regions games, eshop games, they can install games to the SD, and I updated because I had this stupid card, it's your choice really


----------



## bostonBC (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow - I know there are some non-English as their first language folks here but look at the words...

"the release will be in *the coming days"*.  That could be forever.

If the message back was...

"the release will be in *the next week"* then you could start a timer and get all indignant if it's not released.


----------



## memomo (Feb 15, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> I lost my sky3ds preorder for this??? I know is gonna say that anti-piracy BS.... All this is a scam to the people looking for play roms.


 

I sold my SKY3DS and lost my saves when I saw his fuckin post


----------



## UraKn0x (Feb 15, 2015)

Please, insulting garyopa would not lead anywhere. Just wait and see. We can still hope for a release in the next few days. I assume last time they said "a few days" it was 3 days, but let it be 4 or even 7 we can still have an update soon. Stop hating, the GW team has found a way to enter GW mode and launch HB/Backups/whatever on the N3DS, I think the video is enough of a proof.

WAIT AND SEE.


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Feb 15, 2015)

anyone selling a sky3ds please pm me.


----------



## Nollog (Feb 15, 2015)

satel said:


> i sold it 2 weeks ago on e-bay, lucky for me unlucky for the sucker who bought it.


how much did you get?


----------



## Kugz (Feb 15, 2015)

I feel that a bit of transparency from the Gateway team and it's associates/informants would go a long way at this point in time. Garyopa could have stated three days ago that he had received word a release 'could' be in the next upcoming days (perhaps with e-mail evidence) and that'd be it. No 72 hour nonsense. It wasn't 'fun', it wasn't a 'game' and to most people it just frustrated them more. Everyone with the old 3DS consoles is using their cards and people without a SKY3DS card are up shit creek without a paddle for now.

I mean shit, if SonyUSA actually came out and told us exactly what the fuck her relationship to the Gateway team is we'd probably stop hassling her with stupid questions she may not know.

Buy a SKY3DS guys if you want roms NOW because there's no way to tell when this bloody exploit will be released at this point. These guys aren't going to give any firm answers any time soon. They're wasting our time so just get something that works NOW and come back to Gateway when they finally decide to release a working product.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 15, 2015)

Locke644 said:


> Well, if anything, this will impact them negatively. If there's anything I've learned about flashcart producers over the years, it's being loyal to your fanbase and not giving them the run around when it comes to using the product in the first place. I mean, who want's to buy a gateway when it won't even work, and yet a Sky (albeit a little different) works just fine?
> 
> Just bad marketing and bad business ethics here...


The thing that will really fuck GW is when games start shipping with 9.3 and above FW updates on them I am sure they have already lost jap sales due to MM having 9.4
GW better release before EU and NA regions start shipping games with updates or they are going to loose a lot more sales


----------



## marksteele (Feb 15, 2015)

why did we trust someone with less than 100 posts in the first place anyway?


----------



## Axido (Feb 15, 2015)

kamesenin888 said:


> Hey ppl, I know you are frustrated with the waiting and you are like I'll get a sky3ds and everything, this doesn't work for everyone, the ones that imported a jap 3ds won't benefit from it, also of you want to play online sky3ds is the worst option unless you can get a private header, also if it requires an update you still won't get anything positive, I suggest you just wait, I'll not buy a sky3ds because I already have the card the do the job even better, not for now in the n3ds but I know they will release when the time comes, but in the end it's your choice, sell your gateway buy a sky3ds and when gateway release their update, you will think, ohh they can play all regions games, eshop games, they can install games to the SD, and I updated because I had this stupid card, it's your choice really


 
Why update? You wouldn't want to play online with a Sky3DS, anyway. And since there are no games requiring 9.5 or higher, an update isn't necessary right now.
For the Jap consoles, though... well, you have a point. That's why I spent the few extra bucks and got an AUS one... Won't say that ones who bought a Jap one are fools, though... just tied to Jap games for once. It's not like you can't play all of them.^^



marksteele said:


> why did we trust someone with less than 100 posts in the first place anyway?



Because he's an admin of Maxconsole and probably the one who posts updates on the Gateway website.
Seems to be insignificant in retrospect.


----------



## Aeodan (Feb 15, 2015)

marksteele said:


> why did we trust someone with less than 100 posts in the first place anyway?


 
He's the admin of Maxconsole where Gateway's official support forum is at.


----------



## lamende (Feb 15, 2015)

marksteele said:


> why did we trust someone with less than 100 posts in the first place anyway?


 
He's the Mod for Maxconsole, Gateway's official site, so they correspond with him moe than normal people.


----------



## mironicus (Feb 15, 2015)

If they could deliver something they just should do it instead of making promises about upcoming updates.

But I bet that the Gateway team gets nervous about their sales and so they make such a bullshit. Those flash cards are a gold mine after all and here we make decisions which cards to buy.


----------



## marksteele (Feb 15, 2015)

Aeodan said:


> He's the admin of Maxconsole where Gateway's official support forum is at.


 


lamende said:


> He's the Mod for Maxconsole, Gateway's official site, so they correspond with him moe than normal people.


 

If this is the way he acts then he's a shitty admin and shouldn't be one. Forum admins should have some basic decency if they want to keep a visitor base. It would have been better that he just come out and say that the release "might be" in 3 days but it's not 100%


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 15, 2015)

so, any good website where to buy sky3ds from europe?


----------



## Nollog (Feb 15, 2015)

Kugz said:


> I mean shit, if SonyUSA actually came out and told us exactly what the fuck her relationship to the Gateway team is we'd probably stop hassling her with stupid questions she may not know.


 
She's just the red-nailed girl from their videos.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 15, 2015)

ultimatetemper said:


> I love those hate comments to Gateway.
> It's the same that happened with MultiROM and Card2 games last year.
> Then Gateway delivers and people are Gateway lovers again...


 

Not really, most bad comments are towards garyopa, not the gateway team.

The team never gave any schedule about the release, not a public one at least, only garyopa did.

But at least, as it's already happened twice, maybe this time people will learn the lesson to ONLY TRUST the official website.


----------



## mironicus (Feb 15, 2015)

They only care about our money. Don't expect anything else.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 15, 2015)

Welp, me and my buddy bought a few weeks ago two GW 'cause it seemed it was the best flashcard
on the market, and now it seems like the opposite...

How much you guys wanna bet that if we buy two sky3ds's it's gonna end up the other way around?
(I'm that unlucky...)


----------



## marksteele (Feb 15, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> He was making it sound like it was part of the MM release, but GW failed on there end to produce the end result we wanted. That is all. Again, why shoot the messenger.


 

Because of all the secrecy involved, people would be far more understanding at this point if we knew it wasn't set it stone (I assumed it wasn't ofc, but it is a bit of a let down). Doing an event themed release is good but you only pull something like that if you know for a fact that everything is ready, he made this entire hype based on a email that said "in the next few days".


----------



## villiamSSSS (Feb 15, 2015)

if the sky card support the chinese edition patch, i bet most of the chinese player buy sky instead of GW.
 if you guys don't care about the language, why not buy a sky card and stop expecting the FW?
by now, the sky card shows it would not be affected by the FW version.
it's pity that i have buy the jpn n3ds. if i buy the US/EUR n3ds,i would choose sky card.


----------



## DevilHands (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow this is TOO MUCH!! Big Fat Lie, this was obviously done on purpose just to have people buy Gateway.

Folks, N3DS is not yet coming soon!! Anything that we are led to be believe at this point is just a marketing gimmick.

MODS PLEASE CLOSE MY TOPIC. I dont want this thread to be use as lies and marketing gimmick again.


----------



## UraKn0x (Feb 15, 2015)

TIME TO HIT F5 REPEATEDLY.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 15, 2015)

What an absolute crock of crap.  Countdown's done and no delivery. Of course leave it to Gateway to get the entire community excited about finally releasing support for the new consoles only to pull the rug from under our feet at the end of the "countdown." I even ordered another Gateway for my fiancee's console because "surely, a 72 hour countdown means they are ready to go."  Well, mission accomplished, you drove sales by your empty promises on which that you didn't deliver.

I wish you the absolute worst, Gateway and Gary.


----------



## TheZoroark007 (Feb 15, 2015)

Gateway use Song of Time.You have to wait another 3 days...


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm speechless. Never would have thought that garyopa would pull such stunt after being so exact with his prediction, making new banners every 24h.

You know what the irony is? The damage is done to Gateway's reputation. You know, who knows where he pulled that 72h prediction from...


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 15, 2015)

Veho, just lock the thread, if you can't take people whining when lied to


----------



## UraKn0x (Feb 15, 2015)

2skies said:


> What an absolute crock of crap. Countdown's done and no delivery. Of course leave it to Gateway to get the entire community excited about finally releasing support for the new consoles only to pull the rug from under our feet at the end of the "countdown." I even ordered another Gateway for my fiancee's console because "surely, a 72 hour countdown means they are ready to go." Well, mission accomplished, you drove sales by your empty promises on which that you didn't deliver.
> 
> I wish you the absolute worst, Gateway and Gary.


 
Did you really expect an update at the EXACT time the countdown hits 0?


----------



## villiamSSSS (Feb 15, 2015)

I suggest you guys who does not have the language problems and you have bought the US/EUR new 3ds go to buy sky card.
if you have the JPN new 3ds, wait with me for the release.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

marksteele said:


> Because of all the secrecy involved, people would be far more understanding at this point if we knew it wasn't set it stone (I assumed it wasn't ofc, but it is a bit of a let down). Doing an event themed release is good but you only pull something like that if you know for a fact that everything is ready, he made this entire hype based on a email that said "in the next few days".


 

Weren't you guys asking for updates? So whatever update he got he shared, did he not? Just because he shared it in a way that seemed pretty cool, Majora's Mask 72hr time limit, doesn't mean he intentionally lied. As you stated he gave an update in a way that made it look like he was poking fun, yes he did but he tried to incorporate the release of MM at the same time.



villiamSSSS said:


> I suggest you guys who does not have the language problems and you have bought the US/EUR new 3ds go to buy sky card.
> if you have the JPN new 3ds, wait with me for the release.


 

Sensible post so far.


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 15, 2015)

2skies said:


> What an absolute crock of crap. Countdown's done and no delivery. Of course leave it to Gateway to get the entire community excited about finally releasing support for the new consoles only to pull the rug from under our feet at the end of the "countdown." I even ordered another Gateway for my fiancee's console because "surely, a 72 hour countdown means they are ready to go." Well, mission accomplished, you drove sales by your empty promises on which that you didn't deliver.
> 
> I wish you the absolute worst, Gateway and Gary.


 
Don't forget SonyUSA
Oh, also don't forget the gw fanboys..


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

Nollog said:


> how much did you get?


 

well i got it for really good price so i was able to sell it for a fair price without taking any loss on it.

the C stick was far more sensitive/responsive on the Jap console


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

guys!!! gary said we need to sing the song he posted, and THEN the GW fairy will appear in 72h!!!


----------



## DevilHands (Feb 15, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> Veho, just lock the thread, if you can't take people whining when lied to


I agree, Please lock this thread.

Technically, this thread ain't allowed in the first place isnt it?

Just let it die.

I was hoping to get some useful information but it looks like the people that's close to Gateway themselves are lying and using the thread for marketing therefore I dont see the need for this thread anymore.


----------



## villiamSSSS (Feb 15, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> I agree, Please lock this thread.
> 
> Technically, this thread ain't allowed in the first place isnt it?
> 
> ...


 

if you have jpn n3ds, then you have no choice unless you known the jpanese.
else, buy a sky card and you will not miss GW.


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> I agree, Please lock this thread.
> 
> Technically, this thread ain't allowed in the first place isnt it?
> 
> ...


 

i 1000000% agree please lock this thread & stop any further threads about the gateway upcoming n3ds update from been made.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> I agree, Please lock this thread.
> 
> Technically, this thread ain't allowed in the first place isnt it?
> 
> ...


 

Have you confirmed the lie that support for n3ds hardware will come or not? How do you confirm if it was suppose to be release today or not?


----------



## comp1demon (Feb 15, 2015)

Quoting Garyopa

"Sadly, it does not look like there will be release today, it could happen tomorrow or tomorrow after tomorrow, but relax and be sure that more updates are happening over next few days/weeks with everything to be completed by end of Feb. once Chinese New Year is over and resellers are able to stock enough units for the big N3DS release.

I will keep you inform when I get more news from GW, but their last email was on Thursday when I started this timer after being told the release will be in the coming days, but looks like they are running behind as usual and been silent on matters again, which is good thing that means they are busy working on polishing up something.

I hope you all enjoy your weekend and have supported your local gamestore this weekend by buying some legit cartridges, as remember life is not over just because you can't pirate the latest download ROMs released recently, all tho I know most of you here are good folks and own alot of games, for the others please watch the following:"


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

comp1demon said:


> Quoting Garyopa
> 
> "Sadly, it does not look like there will be release today, it could happen tomorrow or tomorrow after tomorrow, but relax and be sure that more updates are happening over next few days/weeks with everything to be completed by end of Feb. once Chinese New Year is over and resellers are able to stock enough units for the big N3DS release.
> 
> ...


Link?
Nonetheless, we knew this was coming. Let's see what happens in the next 2 days.
*EDIT* Nevermind


----------



## villiamSSSS (Feb 15, 2015)

satel said:


> i 1000000% agree please lock this thread & stop any further threads about the gateway upcoming n3ds update from been made.


 
you can persuade people who have US/EUR n3ds into buying sky card.
 then the "gold" idea of GW will break down.


----------



## aofelix (Feb 15, 2015)

comp1demon said:


> Quoting Garyopa
> 
> "Sadly, it does not look like there will be release today, it could happen tomorrow or tomorrow after tomorrow, but relax and be sure that more updates are happening over next few days/weeks with everything to be completed by end of Feb. once Chinese New Year is over and resellers are able to stock enough units for the big N3DS release.
> 
> ...


 


Lol sounds like a bunch of bullshit.  The resellers and restocking enough units is the weirdest stupidest excuse I've ever ever ever heard. 

I honestly don't mind giving GW time but I just wish they'd give us rough deadlines themselves such as end of Feb or March or whatever.

And the last sentence or two are extremely strange too.


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 15, 2015)

> once Chinese New Year is over and resellers are able to stock enough units for the big N3DS release.


 
hahaha this guy is great, what he's saying is:
"they (we) didn't deliver shit but be sure to buy their (our) stuff once the resellers restock after chinese new year, and remember kids...keep believing!"


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

Obviously you guys have forgottten who actually has the ocarina of time and can go back in time 3 days?

Edit: Yay 400th post


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 15, 2015)

If there was any certainty in "end of Feb", he should have said that to begin with instead of 72 hours. Right now, "end of Feb" is as certain as "72 hours" was.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 15, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> I agree, Please lock this thread.
> 
> Technically, this thread ain't allowed in the first place isnt it?
> 
> ...


*My turn, I draw! I sacrifice Gateway and Gary to Tribute Summon out Level 7 Veho. Battle phase, I play Quick-Spell "Sky3DS" to recover my Lifepoints by 8000. I use Veho to direct attack this thread, good game.*


----------



## Bananawagon (Feb 15, 2015)

comp1demon said:


> Quoting Garyopa
> 
> "Sadly, it does not look like there will be release today, it could happen tomorrow or tomorrow after tomorrow, but relax and be sure that more updates are happening over next few days/weeks with everything to be completed by end of Feb. once Chinese New Year is over and resellers are able to stock enough units for the big N3DS release.
> 
> ...


 


Please only give information that you got directly from Gateway and don't make up release timers based on nothing.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 15, 2015)

Nothing happen. Time to return my 3DS


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> If there was any certainty in "end of Feb", he should have said that to begin with instead of 72 hours. Right now, "end of Feb" is as certain as "72 hours" was.


 

How so? Gary isn't part of gateways official team, the update is likely coming soon but not as soon as he thought


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hmmmm......... The CNY thingie...... is the most strategic for GW honestly speaking. Well, for possible customers who are still bachelors and celebrate it anyway.


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 15, 2015)

GW is ruled by a team of assholes.
This is the only fact that we all agree on.
If one day I have to buy something, I'll probably not be their product.


----------



## Zorua (Feb 15, 2015)

Sigh, all of this could have been avoided if gateway were more open with communication and the community reps weren't total fucking idiots guesstimating its release  date.


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 15, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> How so? Gary isn't part of gateways official team, the update is likely coming soon but not as soon as he thought


He's continually proven that his word is worthless, so when he says "end of Feb", it carries as much meaning as "72 hours" or "48 hours" or "bad weather" or "rocket launch delayed"

How can I trust "end of Feb" if the others were wrong?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> GW is ruled by a team of assholes.
> This is the only fact that we all agree on.
> If one day I have to buy something, I'll probably not be their product.


 

So why are you supporting them by buying there card? Go invest in a team and get to work man, I need more competitors in this market.


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 15, 2015)

_*where is SonyUSA？ *_​


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 15, 2015)

?
What are you saying.
I don't get a GW card. And others products are already existing. Stop being a dick, plz.


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Feb 15, 2015)

Does anyone know where to buy a SKY3DS from a trusted reseller in europe?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

Zorua said:


> Sigh, all of this could have been avoided if gateway were more open with communication and the community reps weren't total fucking idiots guesstimating its release date.


 

No backup scene team has ever been "open with communication".   It took Team Cobra 3 weeks respond to the DMC issue, its not exact but hell thats almost a month.



Fatalanus said:


> ?
> What are you saying.
> I don't get a GW card. And others products are already existing. Stop being a dick, plz.


 

If you don't like how GW is displaying there image, start a team to combatant GW on the battle grounds. Build a card.


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 15, 2015)

This is a total nonsense. Another idiot post from you.


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> ?
> What are you saying.
> I don't get a GW card. And others products are already existing. Stop being a dick, plz.


 
little tony is a gw fanboy, or a d..k.
don't take him seriously


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah I see it. I don't understand what those kind of guy think that they have to prove or stuff.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> This is a total nonsense. Another idiot post from you.


 

How is it nonsense? If there is something I don't like I'm not going to keep putting my hard earn money into supporting it I get the alternative. If I feel that I can do better than I'll do it myself. Stop being rediculous.


----------



## Ericss (Feb 15, 2015)

TheZoroark007 said:


> Gateway use Song of Time.You have to wait another 3 days...


Actually, GW wasn't the one who played the song of time  You all have this guy to blame


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 15, 2015)

You blind?
I told you I DON'T GET GW card. It's alright? You can read?


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 15, 2015)

After the last awesome GW Ultra update, I bought another 2 for my remaining 3DS's. Now I'll buy a sky3ds for My N3DS and play while I wait for the next AWESOME GW update.


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> little tony is a gw fanboy, or a d..k.


 
both to be honest


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 15, 2015)

If I was running GW, I would tell Gary to stop with the fake release countdowns, because they're really, _*really*_ bad PR.

Thus, I can only assume that GW not only condones Gary doing these, but they're probably the ones telling him to do so. Stringing people along is part of the strategy.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> You blind?
> I told you I DON'T GET GW card. It's alright? You can read?


 

I'm sharing my thoughts. Can't you tell?


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 15, 2015)

satel said:


> both to be honest


 
guys I really becaome enjoy this waitting now ..


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 15, 2015)

Share what you want. I'll just hide your posts, I don't want to loose my time reading you anymore.

I hope for you guys that their special feature will be astonishing, because with all this wait... It have to worth it!


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 15, 2015)

i seriously hope this crate monster kills Tony


----------



## pikanag (Feb 15, 2015)

where gateway at?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

pikanag said:


> where gateway at?


Gary said 3 days ago that they'll release in 72 hours (he got an email from them), but 3 days passed and nothing happended.
People are blaming Gary for this, and to some extent that is true that he should be held accountable for hyping it up. At least he stood up and replied to the thread.
He says now that because they haven't released, it's a bit of a good sign because it means they may be working hard on it and polishing it up, and it may come tomorrow or tomorrow after tomorrow.


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 15, 2015)

Around the corner


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 15, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> You blind?
> I told you I DON'T GET GW card. It's alright? You can read?


 

Then why are you so mad, I don't get it ?


----------



## Nollog (Feb 15, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> _*where is SonyUSA？ *_​


She has sense, she's hiding for a few days before her next "nah nah look what i got and you don't" image post.


----------



## bytor (Feb 15, 2015)

Tbh we've all waited for 3 months so another 3 days or even a couple of weeks isn't going to make much difference. I'm certainly in a position where I can't afford to buy a Sky3DS flashcart so I'm fine waiting. And it's not worth buying a Sky3DS flashcart anyway because the thing can't be updated when (and it is a when and not if) Nintendo block it.

There are too many advantages to getting a Gateway over a Sky3DS imo, even if we have to wait another couple of weeks.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 15, 2015)

Didn't expect it anyways. Probably will come tomorrow at their usual release time.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 15, 2015)

I think SonyUSA should distribute that "beta" version she has.


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 15, 2015)

bytor said:


> Tbh we've all waited for 3 months so another 3 days or even a couple of weeks isn't going to make much difference. I'm certainly in a position where I can't afford to buy a Sky3DS flashcart so I'm fine waiting. And it's not worth buying a Sky3DS flashcart anyway because the thing can't be updated when (and it is a when and not if) Nintendo block it.
> 
> There are too many advantages to getting a Gateway over a Sky3DS imo, even if we have to wait another couple of weeks.


 

It's always the same when GW announces something, but when they finally release the update no matter how late, the rage suddenly disappears and everyone praises Gateway for another major breakthrough.



2skies said:


> I think SonyUSA should distribute that "beta" version she has.


 

I think she thinks otherwise.


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

when GaryOprah Winfrey started the latest hype show SonyUSA suddenly appeared which to me gave credibility to the whole thing i honestly thought they're onto something here. never again,the hype train has crashed this time


----------



## kamesenin888 (Feb 15, 2015)

I even have 4 gateways,  one for my xl and 3 for the n3ds,  for now I'm using my xl to use the gateway,  then I'll transfer my saves and everything to my n3ds


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

2skies said:


> I think SonyUSA should distribute that "beta" version she has.


But she won't be able to tease us anymore


----------



## Nollog (Feb 15, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> It's always the same when GW announces something, but when they finally release the update no matter how late, the rage suddenly disappears and everyone praises Gateway for another major breakthrough.


 
Of course it does, people here just want to use what they paid for.


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 15, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Didn't expect it anyways. Probably will come tomorrow at their usual release time.


When is the usual time?


----------



## davhuit (Feb 15, 2015)

bytor said:


> Tbh we've all waited for 3 months so another 3 days or even a couple of weeks isn't going to make much difference. I'm certainly in a position where I can't afford to buy a Sky3DS flashcart so I'm fine waiting. And it's not worth buying a Sky3DS flashcart anyway because the thing can't be updated when (and it is a when and not if) Nintendo block it.
> 
> There are too many advantages to getting a Gateway over a Sky3DS imo, even if we have to wait another couple of weeks.


 

It's still not blocked and it might never been blocked. If yes, Nintendo would already have blocked it, especially on N3DS.

It's like a cart emulator so you can't really block it easily without risking to also block some retail games as a side effect.

Best if to get both if you can, though you said you can't but I suppose most people can, especially if you sell it later.


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 15, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> But she won't be able to tease us anymore


 

There are a few *different* ways, a girl can tease a bunch of guys on the internet...


----------



## AnkitC (Feb 15, 2015)

SonyUSA Come on now. Speak up. We are demanding the beta to be made public to us. I don't see a reason why you wouldn't.


----------



## Axido (Feb 15, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> When is the usual time?


 
Soon.™


----------



## Nollog (Feb 15, 2015)

AnkitC said:


> SonyUSA Come on now. Speak up. We are demanding the beta to be made public to us. I don't see a reason why you wouldn't.


 
locked to her 3ds only


----------



## Ericss (Feb 15, 2015)

davhuit said:


> It's still not blocked and it might never been blocked. If yes, Nintendo would already have blocked it, especially on N3DS.
> 
> It's like a cart emulator so you can't really block it easily without risking to also block some retail games as a side effect.


No, it can get blocked. Hackers have confirmed it can be detected.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 15, 2015)

We're trying to gauge the situation here. What would you guys do if we were to close this thread? 

Please submit your answers in the form of Liters of Delicious Tears.


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 15, 2015)

Nollog said:


> Of course it does, people here just want to use what they paid for.


 
People are just basically mad at gateway because they decided to stick to their old card and not release a new one, because if Gateway had to release a new card for N3DS, then no one would be able to buy it ahead of time, so no one would have the right to complain.


----------



## AnkitC (Feb 15, 2015)

Nollog said:


> locked to her 3ds only


 

We can't be sure about that. Because at first she claimed she got it directly from Gateway but later denied and said she received it from another source.  At least she needs to come clean about all this.


----------



## sonic2756 (Feb 15, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> We're trying to gauge the situation here. What would you guys do if we were to close this thread?
> 
> Please submit your answers in the form of Liters of Delicious Tears.


 
Another thread would just crop up and be just as bad as the other two.


----------



## Vickyle (Feb 15, 2015)

At least GW released something after that 72 hours countdown. That something is nothing.


----------



## Nollog (Feb 15, 2015)

Ericss said:


> No, it can get blocked. Hackers have confirmed it can be detected.


 
hackers are willing to do more than Nintendo, always have.

For example, ios' on the wii were set to version 255, to bypass system updates since Nintendo versioned things properly.

There's months of testing for Nintendo to do it safely, it probably can be done, but they can't do a hacky update and risk ubisofting everyone.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 15, 2015)

sonic2756 said:


> Another thread would just crop up and be just as bad as the other two.



...so can we pencil you in for 2LDT?


----------



## typ0 (Feb 15, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Gary said 3 days ago that they'll release in 72 hours (he got an email from them), but 3 days passed and nothing happended.
> 
> He says now that because they haven't released, it's a bit of a good sign because it means they may be working hard on it and polishing it up, and it may come tomorrow or tomorrow after tomorrow.


 

Wait what? He says it's a good sign that they haven't released it in the timeframe he was given because that means they will release it soon? If they released it then wouldn't it already be released?

We all know it will be a "beta" so the "polish" will be still happening even once it's out.

I do agree with what someone else said that it was bad PR, but hey, it's better than no PR. Like, we all got to countdown together and take bets on the countdown being real, how big the bridge is now that gary occupies the space under, what colour Sony USA's nails will be in the next video, will they be red? You will just have to wait and see.
We also get to speculate about the Gateway team some more, is it 1 guy? Is it 1 girl? Is it actually Sony USA? I don't know, but hey, stick around and we may just find out. Or don't, up to you.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 15, 2015)

It won't be required! I mean, we're not gonna come _beat_ 2LDT out of you. 
We'd just like to have a general estimation of the potential harvest.


----------



## Axido (Feb 15, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> We're trying to gauge the situation here. What would you guys do if we were to close this thread?
> 
> Please submit your answers in the form of Liters of Delicious Tears.


 
Can't serve with the tears, but I would feel better not having the urge to roam this thread from time to time catching myself reading through this for a good amount of minutes tbh.^^


----------



## sonic2756 (Feb 15, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> ...so can we pencil you in for 2LDT?


 
oh, derp. nvm.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 15, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> ...so can we pencil you in for 2LDT?


 
if you lock this thread?



ill feed you to this thing


----------



## 2skies (Feb 15, 2015)

I've been in contact with ModChipsDirect and a couple other suppliers asking if they have received any word about "new cartridges" and every single one of them has said no. There are no "new" Gateway cartridges. There's no global cartridge shortage...Just new excuses.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 15, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> if you lock this thread?
> 
> media
> 
> ill feed you to this thing



I've checked with the judges and they say to count that as a solid 3LDT. Who's next?


----------



## Nollog (Feb 15, 2015)

2skies said:


> I've been in contact with ModChipsDirect and a couple other suppliers asking if they have received any word about "new cartridges" and every single one of them has said no. There are no "new" Gateway cartridges. There's no global cartridge shortage...Just new excuses.


 
There will be the next time they give a count down and everyone buys them.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 15, 2015)

I should find my old post where I told everyone that there will be a new GW card. The video with N3ds support was done with a new card, but has the same shell. What evidence has Sony or Garyetteta posted? how to set up wireless sd support? yeah, thats real proof right there.

They are producing a new card. its obvious.


----------



## 8bit-beard (Feb 15, 2015)

Well, the countdown concluded how most thought it would. As a newbie to scene, it taught a valuable lesson. I'm not jumping into either corner though. I'll just return to Termina. Have a great rest of your weekend folks!


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 15, 2015)

8bit-beard said:


> Well, the countdown concluded how most thought it would. As a newbie to scene, it taught a valuable lesson. I'm not jumping into either corner though. I'll just return to Termina. Have a great rest of your weekend folks!


 
Most of us have already seen this coming.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 15, 2015)

8bit-beard said:


> Well, the countdown concluded how most thought it would. As a newbie to scene, it taught a valuable lesson. I'm not jumping into either corner though. I'll just return to Termina. Have a great rest of your weekend folks!




Noooooo no, you come back here and give up your share of Liters of Delicious Tears


----------



## marksteele (Feb 15, 2015)

Part of me wants to leave and actually do something productive.....

the other part loves the drama of this thread and wants to stick around and see what happens next


----------



## sicbud (Feb 15, 2015)

Hmm, now I have a decision to make.  Buy a Sky3DS, or sell my limited edition 3DS for $400+ and just stick to my Gateway and XL.  I tend to have pretty bad luck with flas carts, so Sky3DS would probably be blocked as soon as I made my purchase.


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Feb 15, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Cmon guys, haven't you ever heard of the secret 4th Day in Majora's Mask?


Gateway played the song of time


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 15, 2015)

The official theme song for Gateway and its all its delusional followers


----------



## Diag (Feb 15, 2015)

sonyusa: just leak it, the buisness is already shady enough, so just give a damn about it instead of beeing used (except you really ARE gateway) :F


----------



## typ0 (Feb 15, 2015)

GW are probably waiting for this thread to get over 1,000 pages. We aren't even halfway there folks.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 15, 2015)

Diag said:


> sonyusa: just leak it, the buisness is already shady enough, so just give a damn about it instead of beeing used (except you really ARE gateway) :F


 
Gateway was created by Sony, Gary Oprah, and a few others from GBAtemp...


----------



## 2skies (Feb 15, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I should find my old post where I told everyone that there will be a new GW card. The video with N3ds support was done with a new card, but has the same shell. What evidence has Sony or Garyetteta posted? how to set up wireless sd support? yeah, thats real proof right there.
> 
> They are producing a new card. its obvious.


 

I sent your post to some official suppliers to get their input on it. I received this e-mail:



Spoiler











 
*There are no new cards according to official suppliers.* They even say right here that MCC (your source) is just making that up for not having stock. MCD is _quite clear_ that new hardware is not going to happen.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 15, 2015)

2skies said:


> I sent your post to some official suppliers to get their input on it. I received this e-mail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So what? All I know is that IF..... IF.....IF it was all true that it could work with the current hardware... it would be no problem for Gary and Sony to be open with waht they got, share the beta, show some actual proof that it works.

Im sticking to my story. its a new card, new hardware inside an old shell. they are producing more of these and will have a new sticker on them.


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 15, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> So what? All I know is that IF..... IF.....IF it was all true that it could work with the current hardware... it would be no problem for Gary and Sony to be open with waht they got, share the beta, show some actual proof that it works.
> 
> Im sticking to my story. its a new card, new hardware inside an old shell. they are producing more of these and will have a new sticker on them.


GW barely even uses the cards anymore though, it's more of a DRM dongle than anything at this point. Which is exactly why no one will release the beta.

GW probably spends 80% or more of their time not developing the exploit, but trying to lock other people out, since it is a softmod. Imagine if Sony leaked the exploit, that isn't, in its current state, protected by various measures. Then we would all have a free softmod for any 3DS without the use of any flash card. Wouldn't that be terrible?


----------



## 2skies (Feb 15, 2015)

There could be several reasons why it does work on the current hardware but isn't being released.  The real magic is in the Launcher.dat, not the hardware. You could probably run the launcher.dat without the Gateway card if someone could patch the check that sniffs out if you're using the Gateway card or not ("hardware sale insurance" - someone mentioned this earlier, maybe it was Phony-Sony). 

Gary mentioned "Chinese new year" which means that the hacker group is probably on holiday or some crap like that.  The thing is, Gary also said that GW told him "a few days" which is _what they've told everyone since Novemeber_ who sends them an e-mail.  Look through this thread and see how many "give us a few days" emails people have posted.  He probably got the same form response and blew it out of proportion.


----------



## marksteele (Feb 15, 2015)

godofwrath said:


> Gateway played the song of time


 


If they played the song of time we wouldn't know that 3 days have passed


----------



## satanicangel (Feb 15, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> So what? All I know is that IF..... IF.....IF it was all true that it could work with the current hardware... it would be no problem for Gary and Sony to be open with waht they got, share the beta, show some actual proof that it works.
> 
> Im sticking to my story. its a new card, new hardware inside an old shell. they are producing more of these and will have a new sticker on them.


 
Great, so you stick to your theory, just wait for your new card to come out and be patience, thanks for the great share and have a nice day.


----------



## zergslayer69 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yep, if they started their chinese new years time off already we probably won't hear back for at least a week.


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 15, 2015)

Guys chill, the update will come sooner or later. Even if it comes late, just know that sometime in 2015, you'll be playing homebrew/free games/region-free/backups on your New 3DS with a fancy new Gateway, and anyways, remember last time, on the old thread? The countdown failed as well and the beta came out a day later after all the butt hurt, like what is happening right now. So just have patience, everyone was skeptical about 9.0 support, like people thought it was fraud because of the wait, but it CAME OUT. New 3DS support is the same thing, so just be patient folks.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 15, 2015)

But why some people are talking about a NEW card? Is their some sources about that or it just came out of the blue? I wouldn't like to have to buy a new Gateway...


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 15, 2015)

Kuin said:


> But why some people are talking about a NEW card? Is their some sources about that or it just came out of the blue? I wouldn't like to have to buy a new Gateway...


Trolls and Sky plants dont worry about it


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

Kuin said:


> But why some people are talking about a NEW card? Is their some sources about that or it just came out of the blue? I wouldn't like to have to buy a new Gateway...


 

someone here said the reason for the delay is because the Gateway team will be releasing a new Gateway card for the N3DS after the chinese new year.

so if you know anyone who wants to buy the outdated Gateway card tell them to WAIT & SOON ..etc


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 15, 2015)

satel said:


> *someone here* said the reason for the delay is because the Gateway team will be releasing a new Gateway card for the N3DS after the chinese new year.
> 
> so if you know anyone who wants to buy the outdated Gateway card tell them to WAIT & SOON ..etc


 

seems legit


----------



## davhuit (Feb 15, 2015)

Ericss said:


> No, it can get blocked. Hackers have confirmed it can be detected.


 

Not the first time they would confirm bad rumors. Like the encryption key that could never been extracted, and got leaked just after 

But if a hacker want to do a proof of concept of a CFW (or a fork of an official one) blocking Sky3DS, I would be curious to see it, of course.

I only believe what I see personally, same for Gateway releases.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 15, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Not the first time they would confirm bad rumors. Like the encryption key that could never been extracted, and got leaked just after
> 
> I only believe what I see personally, same for Gateway releases.


yellows8 confirmed the encryption, and he himself found the exploit to get the keys. Nothing was false, nothing was leaked.


----------



## kheldar (Feb 15, 2015)

Any news?


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> seems legit


 

yes as legit as garyopra & sonytease.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 15, 2015)

satel said:


> someone here said the reason for the delay is because the Gateway team will be releasing a new Gateway card for the N3DS after the chinese new year.
> 
> so if you know anyone who wants to buy the outdated Gateway card tell them to WAIT & SOON ..etc


 
Oh OK I see, then I hope it's not true, I bought my Gateway 1 week ago... XD

I don't think it's true, there's no reason why the GW would work on the old 3DS but not the New ones. Also it's just people guessing because of the delay, there's absolutly no sources. ^^


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 15, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Cmon guys, haven't you ever heard of the secret 4th Day in Majora's Mask?


Oh come on!
Again? Do you still think people will belive you?
Go f..k youself with you red nail finger or Gw card!


----------



## davhuit (Feb 15, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> yellows8 confirmed the encryption, and he himself found the exploit to get the keys. Nothing was false, nothing was leaked.


 
I'm not talking about the N3DS stuff, but the old ones with Giovanny (or something like that, I forgot the precise nickname) who leaked the 7.x keys.

Believe people that show nothing is a bad habit, as for Garyopa here for example, people believed it without thinking and here what happen :/ (if he would just have copy-pasted what he received or, at least, not create a 72h delay that gateway never talked about, all that hype wouldn't have existed).

Only believe facts and things actually done is the best way to go. Not "it might, it can, but no one never show you actuals proofs of things", because it's pretty useless (as people say with Sky3DS, though of course, I still prefer the Gateway because of the possibilities).

About SonyUSA, sorry, but I reported the post. No need to create more problems that there are already here by making some peoples mad with a troll. I don't personally care, but it only make the board worse by constant trolling.

I'm the kind of guy who think no one should give any estimations and that everyone should only believe/check the official website to avoid such problems.


----------



## TimeMuffin (Feb 15, 2015)

Don't worry guys, its not the end of the week yet. Just around the corner now, before your kids go to school.

Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Malala (Feb 15, 2015)

It's been going on for 2 months.
A year from now, with no updates in sight, there'll still be people to find excuses for gateway and gateway's representatives behaviour. There'll also still be people gullible enough to believe such things as "it's coming soon", give them a break", "don't worry", "because chinese new year", "my dog eat it".
Hell, I made a similar post a month ago and look where we are today. The situation hasn't change at all and neither have the arguments of their personal apologists' army.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 15, 2015)

Fulcaire said:


> ... I now consider GaryOPA and Sony frauds/trolls and they really don't know any more than what we know... yet they seemed to gain credibility thru lies and lies. No longer following anything they post anymore and will consider anything they say a joke. If Garyopa wasn't absolute positive that update was gonna release by end of this weekend, he should've kept his mouth shut...


 

I think this is the general sentiment in the scene now. Phony and Gary are dead to me.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 15, 2015)

Malala said:


> It's been going on for 2 months.
> A year from now, with no updates in sight, there'll still be people to find excuses for gateway and gateway's representatives behaviour. There'll also still be people gullible enough to believe such things as "it's coming soon", give them a break", "don't worry", "because chinese new year", "my dog eat it".
> Hell, I made a similar post a month ago and look where we are today. The situation hasn't change at all and neither have the arguments of their personal apologists' army.


 

But again, how can you blame the GATEWAY team for something that THEY DIDN'T say? :/ Even IF (I dunno, I'm just suposing) Gary and Sony are full of shit, they are NOT the Gateway team, they don't speak in the name of Gateway, they just say what they "heard" (from sources that we dunno), and what they think, that's all.

Again, the last OFFICIAL statement of the Gateway team is : The 9.5 emunand on the New 3DS is gonna take time. That's all, they didn't tease anything or give any deadline...


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

Kuin said:


> But again, how can you blame the GATEWAY team for something that THEY DIDN'T say? :/ Even IF (I dunno, I'm just suposing) Gary and Sony are full of shit, they are NOT the Gateway team, they don't speak in the name of Gateway, they just say what they "heard" (from sources that we dunno), and what they think, that's all.
> 
> Again, the last OFFICIAL statement of the Gateway team is : The 9.5 emunand on the New 3DS is gonna take time. That's all, they didn't tease anything or give any deadline...


People are referring to emails.
Yes, Sony and Ga(r)y may be full of shit, but Gateway has replied to emails such as "Will my kids play their Gateway before they go to school?" And they replied yes.
Maybe the meant normal 3DS. Who knows, but if that's the case then they delivered. If that's true, then they never lied.


----------



## TimeMuffin (Feb 15, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> People are referring to emails.
> Yes, Sony and Ga(r)y may be full of shit, but Gateway has replied to emails such as "Will my kids play their Gateway before they go to school?" And they replied yes.
> Maybe the meant normal 3DS. Who knows, but if that's the case then they delivered. If that's true, then they never lied.


 

I don't know about that one, they didn't reply to any of my emails once. I sent about 4 using 3 different email addresses. Did they reply to any of your emails or is that something you're basing off of what other people have said?


----------



## aofelix (Feb 15, 2015)

if you only have a new 3DS and don't have a backlog from other consoles u own, get a sky 3DS.

its a no brainer at this point. I'm a GW fan but if I hadn't kept my old 3DS and had a huge backlog on my PC/PS3/Vita, I would have went to sky in a heart beat.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> People are referring to emails.
> Yes, Sony and Ga(r)y may be full of shit, but Gateway has replied to emails such as "Will my kids play their Gateway before they go to school?" And they replied yes.
> Maybe the meant normal 3DS. Who knows, but if that's the case then they delivered. If that's true, then they never lied.


 

Yeh, all these people blaming Gary and Sony can shut up, like really, who cares if it's not out at release, it's not like Gary wanted to trick everyone

It'll come soon and in the meantime guys, *PLEASE* *ignore the Sky trolls*; it's like League of Legends

*Sky3ds* is the early game, it does great the start and does amazing, like a Renekton
*Gateway* is the Vayne, she got the late game and it takes her months but when she comes through you don't need nothing else


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

TimeMuffin said:


> I don't know about that one, they didn't reply to any of my emails once. I sent about 4 using 3 different email addresses. Did they reply to any of your emails or is that something you're basing off of what other people have said?


What a treat I have for you.
http://imgur.com/a/RWhcH#0
*Straight from the old thread!*


----------



## davhuit (Feb 15, 2015)

They had answered me when I emailed them during the 9.x exploit.

I forgot exactly what I asked to them but it was something like if the delay given by someone was true and they said yes, and it got released before the end of the delay given.

But didn't emailed them for N3DS exploit, because I don't care that much, it'll be released when it'll be released, meanwhile, I'll use a Sky3DS. It's just too bad the region-free thing isn't compatible yet with N3DS.



Miles54321 said:


> Yeh, all these people blaming Gary and Sony can shut up, like really, who cares if it's not out at release, it's not like Gary wanted to trick everyone
> 
> It'll come soon and in the meantime guys, *PLEASE* *ignore the Sky trolls*; it's like League of Legends
> 
> ...


 
Dunno. He still created a fake delay with the MM thing, it's not so important but it was a fraud, though.

Hope he'll learn from his error and only give the news he received (or nothing at all).

I either don't see why saying a Sky3DS could do the job is a troll, it's just true and I can understand people who bought a N3DS 4 months ago because Gateway said they would support it now want to use it, especially if they bought a japanese one and so can't buy US/EUR retail games.

You know you can have both at the same time, right? (seems like the PS4/One, when you read most fanboys messages, it seems you can't have both, do they autodestruct when there in the same room or what? xD)


----------



## KSP (Feb 15, 2015)

Ericss said:


> No, it can get blocked. Hackers have confirmed it can be detected.


Detecting doesn't mean blocking. MS has been able to detect XK3Y on 360s for ages, but cannot block it via a dashboard update.

The way the Sky3DS works makes it pretty much impossible to block via firmware update without effecting retail cards. That's part of the reason why Nintendo is dropping the ban hammer, its their last weapon against Sky3DS.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 15, 2015)

Gary and Sony can burn in hell


----------



## 2skies (Feb 15, 2015)

"Not _directly_ lying" and "misleading" are both are ethically crappy, and are what Gatewait, Gary, and Phony have been doing on this forum long before this whole countdown bullcrap started. It's certainly not a surprise that no one delivered, but that doesn't mean we don't have a stance to be upset because they didn't _directly_ lie.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

KSP said:


> Detecting doesn't mean blocking. MS has been able to detect XK3Y on 360s for ages, but cannot block it via a dashboard update.
> 
> The way the Sky3DS works makes it pretty much impossible to block via firmware update without effecting retail cards. That's part of the reason why Nintendo is *dropping the ban hammer, its their last weapon against Sky3DS*.


Was this confirmed?
Didn't hackers say Sky is blockable?
If Sky's unblockable then maybe it's a good investment. Don't really care though since I'm enjoying Gateway on my Normal XL


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 15, 2015)

Blame the people who gave credence to these two trolls, people like tony and others ... I have little time on this forum and I really already have plans to sell my new3ds.
 It seems many peoplr who is related to 3ds are anti piracy  hypocrites, and that is the main reason for this deception , punish  who intend to use roms ..


----------



## Malala (Feb 15, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Yeh, all these people blaming Gary and Sony can shut up, like really, who cares if it's not out at release, it's not like Gary wanted to trick everyone
> 
> It'll come soon and in the meantime guys, *PLEASE* *ignore the Sky trolls*; it's like League of Legends
> 
> ...


Stop trying to make it look like a sky3ds vs gateway thing, it's not. Calling gateway out on their bullshit has nothing to do with sky3ds.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 15, 2015)

Meanwhile Gary's website made a bunch of money from ad revenue


----------



## Breith (Feb 15, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Meanwhile Gary's website made a bunch of money from ad revenue


 
There are still people that don't use Adblock ?!


----------



## davhuit (Feb 15, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Was this confirmed?
> Didn't hackers say Sky is blockable?
> If Sky's unblockable then maybe it's a good investment. Don't really care though since I'm enjoying Gateway on my Normal XL


 

They might have said it, but they didn't shown any proof that it could be blocked without affecting people using retail carts so for now, we can assume it's not.

Be sure that Nintendo would already have blocked it if they knew how (did you see how fast they blocked Ninjhax? they also blocked Gateway in 9.3+)


----------



## b17bomber (Feb 15, 2015)

GaryOPA is the Peter Molyneux of hacking.


----------



## b17bomber (Feb 15, 2015)

If it isn't out by Tuesday, GW will be as useless as TrueBlue, Gary's other money making scheme.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

Malala said:


> Stop trying to make it look like a sky3ds vs gateway thing, it's not. Calling gateway out on their bullshit has nothing to do with sky3ds.


 

Yeh but I prefer it when the Sky dudes don't try and talk shit like that random dude with the bowser pick did, ah well its whatever


----------



## Diag (Feb 15, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> People are referring to emails.
> Yes, Sony and Ga(r)y may be full of shit, but Gateway has replied to emails such as "Will my kids play their Gateway before they go to school?" And they replied yes.
> Maybe the meant normal 3DS. Who knows, but if that's the case then they delivered. If that's true, then they never lied.


 
in the "school kid" email someone asked if his/her kid could play with his 3ds before the 7.1. (? something like that), because that was the date when school started.. they replied with yes.. and the exploit arrived some days later.. so yea they lied in fact even regarding the 3ds exploit (though it were just some days) ^^

except the email with the kid was a fake, but i dont really think so

edit: i´m not sure about the exact words, but the way i wrote it know, they didn´t lie - he could play with his 3ds, though he just could not use gateway


----------



## KSP (Feb 15, 2015)

davhuit said:


> They might have said it, but they didn't shown any proof that it could be blocked without affecting people using retail carts so for now, we can assume it's not.
> 
> Be sure that Nintendo would already have blocked it if they knew how (did you see how fast they blocked Ninjhax? they also blocked Gateway in 9.3+)


Blocking is pretty easy, but completely futile.

Nintendo could easily release a new blacklist update to block every single header on Sky3DS template tomorrow, rendering every game inoperable. But then Sky can release a brand new template the next day and Nintendo would be back to square one, on top of that they would have also blocked all circulating cards in the used games market with those headers.

So, can you block it, YES, but can you really block it, NO. Nintendo knows this.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

Diag said:


> in the "school kid" email someone asked if his/her kid could play with his 3ds before the 7.1. (? something like that), because that was the date when school started.. they replied with yes.. and the exploit arrived some days later.. so yea they lied in fact even regarding the 3ds exploit (though it were just some days) ^^
> 
> except the email with the kid was a fake, but i dont really think so


They delayed by 1 day. Give them a break.
http://imgur.com/a/RWhcH#1
(Suddenly, memories come flashing back, of me posting this single web adress to almost every reply in the old thread since they all asked nearly the same thing)


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 15, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> This Website needs to just ban Gary and Sony
> 
> Level of shit on these 2 is disgusting


Cry me a river.


----------



## Diag (Feb 15, 2015)

oh they even wrote gateway and not 3ds ^^ yea 1 day, close call but a lie xD


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

Diag said:


> oh they even wrote gateway and not 3ds ^^ yea 1 day, close call but a lie xD


Give them a break.


----------



## caffolote (Feb 15, 2015)

Will Gateway announce support for the New 3DS this week? Anyone bet?


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't see how people took it so serious, if there's one thing you learn from deadlines and gateway - it's that there are none, or time estimates.

One thing you should've learned from garyopa and sonyusa by now is that they're both very fond of satire comedy and exercise it regularly.

However take this with a bag of rocks and just assume it's soon™ again.

Also my prediction was in the old thread, 25th of Februrary, if it turns out I was right all along then I am just clearly the king of all predictions and I'll go ahead and put the lottery on too.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 15, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Meanwhile Gary's website made a bunch of money from ad revenue


No not really 
There are like 28 pages over there and like more than half of them were generated before the countdown as opposed to 341 over here if Gary is generating ad revenue for anyone it is GBAtemp


----------



## Breith (Feb 15, 2015)

caffolote said:


> Will Gateway announce support for the New 3DS this week? Anyone bet?


 
You may found a lot of "bet". Does that mean these bets are right? I don't think so.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

caffolote said:


> Will Gateway announce support for the New 3DS this week? Anyone bet?


If nothing happens in the next 3 days by any of the 3 influences, then I bet 50 euros it won't happen this Febuary


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 15, 2015)

The Official Official Gateway song


----------



## Nollog (Feb 15, 2015)

caffolote said:


> Will Gateway announce support for the New 3DS this week? Anyone bet?


They announced it in November.


----------



## Odven (Feb 15, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Cmon guys, haven't you ever heard of the secret 4th Day in Majora's Mask?


 
Well if a day is all that it's going to take then whatever.  You guys need to learn to be more patient, team GW doesn't live to serve you know...


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 15, 2015)

caffolote said:


> Will Gateway announce support for the New 3DS this week? Anyone bet?


 
I'm hoping it will be by the end of this week. I just see it as everyday that goes by without any promise of support, I'm seeing a lot of lost revenue (myself included) by buying something like Sky over GW...


----------



## Diag (Feb 15, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Give them a break.


 

don´t take me serious about that, the 1 day delaye is surely not the problem, more the 2 days/48 hours/before end of next weekend/around the corner/soon/and yea even that - pr delaye principle of them generally


----------



## TheCasketMan (Feb 15, 2015)

Am I out of luck if I updated my 3DS to 9.5 system firmware?


----------



## Diag (Feb 15, 2015)

just get a sky3ds 

(or wait and hope for the dstwo plus)


----------



## otto888 (Feb 15, 2015)

TheCasketMan said:


> Am I out of luck if I updated my 3DS to 9.5 system firmware?


 
Yes.


----------



## Breith (Feb 15, 2015)

Odven said:


> Well if a day is all that it's going to take then whatever. You guys need to learn to be more patient, team GW doesn't live to serve you know...


 
The problem is not to be patient or not, is to give false hope.

I don't care, I already bought my GW and my N3DS months ago... But if I had knew that it would take that much time, I probably have thought twice before buying it.
Still, I'm not complaining (that much).


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 15, 2015)

TheCasketMan said:


> Am I out of luck if I updated my 3DS to 9.5 system firmware?


 
For the time being....Ya dun goofed  (unless you have the sky from my understanding)


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

TheCasketMan said:


> Am I out of luck if I updated my 3DS to 9.5 system firmware?


All you can use now is Sky3DS
Do you have a NAND backup?


----------



## Malala (Feb 15, 2015)

TheCasketMan said:


> Am I out of luck if I updated my 3DS to 9.5 system firmware?


9.5 isn't supported by the gateway card.


----------



## Breith (Feb 15, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> All you can use now is Sky3DS
> Do you have a NAND backup?


 
How can you use you sysnand backup if you cannot launch the GW anymore?

_I'm just curious._


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

Breith said:


> How can you use you sysnand backup if you cannot launch the GW anymore?
> 
> _I'm just curious._


Solder job on the mobo?


----------



## Breith (Feb 15, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Solder job on the mobo?


 
Oh. OK. Complicated, you have to inject it directly on the chip. This is what I thought.


----------



## Goku17 (Feb 15, 2015)

So sad ... no one has learned from the last (ultra) release?
Same Countdown-Crap...
Same Shitstorm...
Same Whining, Crying...
Same blabla about about Lies and broken Promises never made...
Perhaps You didn't noticed yet: There is a real Life outside Your Rooms.
GO AND GRAB SOME!


----------



## serenade.63 (Feb 15, 2015)

Goku17 said:


> So sad ... no one has learned from the last (ultra) release?
> Same Countdown-Crap...
> Same Shitstorm...
> Same Whining, Crying...
> ...


 
This. But also, no one seems to remember that garyOPA was off by less than a day last time, so chill out. If it doesnt come by tomorrow at like 6:00pm central time in the states then you can be pissed.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

memomo said:


> I sold my SKY3DS and lost my saves when I saw his fuckin post



Isnt it still on the sd card, also there doesnt seem to be anyway to convert sky3ds saves to work with gw.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 15, 2015)

serenade.63 said:


> This. But also, no one seems to remember that garyOPA was off by less than a day last time, so chill out. If it doesnt come by tomorrow at like 6:00pm central time in the states then you can be pissed.



He already said it's not happening

back to soon


----------



## Goku17 (Feb 15, 2015)

If You ask me, in fact there IS a person who all can blame and can be pissed about:
Take a look into the mirror and there You go!
No one forced anybody to buy a flashcard that is not working for Your console.
Start blaming Yourself and pleeeeease stop crying. Update is done when its done.


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 15, 2015)

when did he say that? proof pls 



Random Joe said:


> He already said it's not happening
> 
> back to soon


----------



## serenade.63 (Feb 15, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> He already said it's not happening
> 
> back to soon


 

Pretty sure this didnt happen. Proof?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

And I quote Gary:


> *Sadly, it does not look like there will be release today,* it could happen tomorrow or tomorrow after tomorrow, but relax and be sure that more updates are happening over next few days/weeks with everything to be completed by end of Feb. once Chinese New Year is over and resellers are able to stock enough units for the big N3DS release.
> 
> I will keep you inform when I get more news from GW, but their last email was on Thursday when I started this timer after being told the release will be in the coming days, but looks like they are running behind as usual and been silent on matters again, which is good thing that means they are busy working on polishing up something.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your weekend and have supported your local gamestore this weekend by buying some legit cartridges, as remember life is not over just because you can't pirate the latest download ROMs released recently, all tho I know most of you here are good folks and own alot of games, for the others please watch the following:


http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA?p=1738102#post1738102


----------



## marksteele (Feb 15, 2015)

serenade.63 said:


> Pretty sure this didnt happen. Proof?


 

he said by the end of February now


----------



## serenade.63 (Feb 15, 2015)

marksteele said:


> he said by the end of February now


 
Link? Proof? When did he say this?

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 15, 2015)

serenade.63 said:


> Pretty sure this didnt happen. Proof?



http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA?p=1738102#post1738102


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 15, 2015)

He says we should have news before the end of February. I'm still betting no release tho... 

Edit: he says everything "should" be "completed" by the end of Feb


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 15, 2015)

TheCasketMan said:


> Am I out of luck if I updated my 3DS to 9.5 system firmware?


 
Why in the name of Medusa's puss filled mammary would you ever do that?


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 15, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> He says we should have news before the end of February. I'm still betting no release tho...



agree no release is coming


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 15, 2015)

Ultra release all over again...

Before Release :

Gateway must have ran with all our money, scammers!!!

After :

I knew they wouldn't disappoint!!!!


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 15, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> Ultra release all over again...
> 
> Before Release :
> 
> ...




there was no new 3ds support on that release either.  there was lots of dissapointment


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 15, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> Ultra release all over again...
> 
> Before Release :
> 
> ...


For me it was more like:

Before:
Take your time GW, I don't mind waiting

After:
Wow, no N3DS support? I'm kind of disappointed now


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 15, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> Ultra release all over again...
> 
> Before Release :
> 
> ...


Exactly this! People are animals


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 15, 2015)

November 2015 

they will release and all these bitches will say

"see gateway didn't lie"


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 15, 2015)

I'll just quote myself from Maxconsole....



VeryCrushed said:


> People should know by now that and date/timeframe for a GW release should be taken with a grain of salt. No matter the source, even if its from GateWay themselves. Gateway is never reliable with dates, and people should know this.
> 
> Also, it looks like Gateway is using a different exploit then the one they were using when they announced N3DS support. Them taking longer makes sense in that case.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 15, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> I'll just quote myself from Maxconsole....


A new exploit? Where did you get that from?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 15, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> A new exploit? Where did you get that from?


SonyUSA's guide


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

What's taking so long?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 15, 2015)

2Hack said:


> SonyUSA's guide


So it's not the QR  exploit anymore? I'm confused.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 15, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> A new exploit? Where did you get that from?


It looks like there Mii based exploit broke Mii functionality in games so they will use a new exploit, looks to be a browser based one. Although anything on the exploits is still speculation.


----------



## Axido (Feb 15, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Exactly this! People are animals


 
Nah, not everyone. A decent number of people will probably not even enjoy the release of the N3DS support that much. They would feel unfulfilled. "That's what I eagerly waited for the whole time?" Some might hold that against them for a long time. The ones hyping the next update could just be the new guys who didn't have to deal with this situation before.


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 15, 2015)

The hype is real on this thread...


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 15, 2015)

Axido said:


> Nah, not everyone. A decent number of people will probably not even enjoy the release of the N3DS support that much. They would feel unfulfilled. "That's what I eagerly waited for the whole time?" Some might hold that against them for a long time. The ones hyping the next update could just be the new guys who didn't have to deal with this situation before.


I know what I'm waiting for in the N3DS update, I believe most people will be happy with the update. I enjoyed GW on my old 3DS XL, there's no reason i shouldn't be the same on my N3DS XL.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

For me personally, if I had a Gateway and was impatient for N3DS support, I'd rather get a cheap 2DS rather than Sky.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 15, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> It looks like there Mii based exploit broke Mii functionality in games so they will use a new exploit, looks to be a browser based one. Although anything on the exploits is still speculation.


What makes you think the exploit is browser based? Are these just rumors someone made up o what?


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 15, 2015)

What is everyone going to be saying when the release never happens?

That we are all just impatient animals?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 15, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> What makes you think the exploit is browser based? Are these just rumors someone made up o what?


It could be, but we have had people contacted by Gateway to test stuff in the web browser. Although maybe I'm not updated with what happened with that and the guy was lying. Technically its all speculation.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> What is everyone going to be saying when the release never happens?
> 
> That we are all just impatient animals?


never say never


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 15, 2015)

julian20 said:


> We build funny things there(8


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> This Website needs to just ban Gary and Sony
> 
> Level of shit on these 2 is disgusting


 

Sony did what exactly, i'd clearly like to know because as far as I know she's atleast got info on the beta stuff and if anything that gives proof that
an exploit will come at some point, its not like she said: "Exploit is coming on "" day get ready guys, 10000% sure" and even though gary hinted at that
who cares, Gateway need to get stuff done on time but if you blame everything on Gary and Sony you're being a bit silly


----------



## DSlite2 (Feb 15, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> For me personally, if I had a Gateway and was impatient for N3DS support, I'd rather get a cheap 2DS rather than Sky.


 

Gateway currently doesn't play nice with the 2DS.  You pretty much have to install CIAs on the 2DS


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 15, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> What is everyone going to be saying when the release never happens?
> 
> That we are all just impatient animals?


They'll be thanking sweet baby Jesus as you would finally STFU already.


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 15, 2015)

julian20 said:


> We build funny things there(8




You guys are really missing out. This Gateway update is amazing.


----------



## oxenh (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a lot of ps3 games that i not finished yet( i looking at you darn FFXIII) and also have to write my final work to the university, so i have pleny stuff to lost time waiting the update.
This wait will be te same as the old 3ds firmware 9.2 or less.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 15, 2015)

What's it going to take for people to realize there is no working exploit


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

Gary's reading 






Random Joe said:


> What's it going to take for people to realize there is no working exploit


You mean to say, this is a fake?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 15, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> What's it going to take for people to realize there is no working exploit


Why do you care if people believe or not?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 15, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Why do you care if people believe or not?


He's a troll. Just hit report and don't sweat it


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 15, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Gary's reading
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Do you remeber how long ago that was posted?  and that only proves they have emund on a single firmware on a single region.  We don't know what games are compatible.

we also know this exploit in video ended up being scrapped


new 3ds gets released...Gary says 3 days !  
3 days go by...Gary says we will have news by end of February!


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 15, 2015)

I've brought the N3ds since I watched that video ..
I am a bit down for the release of 3.0 without N3ds support already ,,
lose fate bit by bit every time 3.0.Xrelease with no N3ds Support .
and now........
I have nothing to say...


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 15, 2015)

I think I'm going to take SonyUSA up on that Minecraft server. Tired of reading all the pessemism in here.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Do you remeber how long ago that was posted? and that only proves they have emund on a single firmware on a single region. We don't know what games are compatible.
> 
> we also know this exploit in video ended up being scrapped


One by one:

_*Do you remeber how long ago that was posted?*_ Yes, around 3 months ago.
*and that only proves they have emund on a single firmware* They do not have emuNAND on a single firmware. They are supporting emuNAND up to version 9.4 and not only that, the encryption for 9.5 and above has been broken. Look here.
*on a single region.* You mean that the exploit will be for Japanese consoles only, or that there will region changing? Either way, Support for Gateway only on JPN consoles is nonsense. There isn't a shred of evidence for that claim.
*We don't know what games are compatible.* From the same video I linked to you.
*we also know this exploit in video ended up being scrapped* What? The video showed to us what exploit is being used to run Gateway? That did not happen.


----------



## Piepokemon (Feb 15, 2015)

Another one of Gary's guided guesses goes wrong. Why is he even listening to gateway and destroying his own reputation by taking them seriously with a release date? And then touting it about as if it's at least 90 percent true? If Gateway did decent pr then I'd respect them a lot more. I expected N3ds support soon, and that was 4 months ago. I have no problem with Gateway hitting a snag with trying to find an exploit but the least they could do is make a weekly or hell even a monthly progress post to keep us informed. I'm enjoying my Gateway on my old xl, but I am literally at wits end here. I almost don't care enough anymore to want to update my jap n3ds xl just so I can play whatever few games on the eshop lack a real language barrior. I suppose I'll hold out until the end of feb.. But if support isn't out by then I might just scrounge up some cash and get myself a sky. I know, GW doesn't care if I buy one, but shit at least I'll be able to play SOMETHING on my n3ds, without needing to update or import a physical copy of a jp game. Rant over.


----------



## gamefighterx (Feb 15, 2015)

wasn't garyopas last prediction for gateway ultra only 24 hours off, shouldn't we give him a bit more time before talking shit about him?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 15, 2015)

gamefighterx said:


> wasn't garyopas last prediction for gateway ultra only 24 hours off, shouldn't we give him a bit more time before talking shit about him?


People take everything to seriously.... So no


----------



## Raz266 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hahaha what a fucking joke, knew it wouldn't come out. I don't expect anything for another few months.


----------



## Piepokemon (Feb 15, 2015)

gamefighterx said:


> wasn't garyopas last prediction for gateway ultra only 24 hours off, shouldn't we give him a bit more time before talking shit about him?



My opinion: He isn't the one to blame. Wasn't it GW that threw him the "release date"? All he did was spread the news but I must still blame him for believing GW. They were off last time, they'll be off again.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'll wait 3 days, and then call shit


----------



## JustPingo (Feb 15, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> You mean to say, this is a fake?





Yeah! They took a 3DS XL and cut it to have the gamecard slot on the bottom. They also moved the Start/Select buttons and added a C-Stick with some magic developers tricks. lol


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 15, 2015)

hto60 said:


> Yeah! They took a 3DS XL and cut it to have the gamecard slot on the bottom. They also moved the Start/Select buttons and added a C-Stick with some magic developers tricks. lol


 

the problem is that "it wont be long" and "soon" piss people off,
just no one expect that 3 mouth means "soon"
I dont like how sky3ds business model so I support gateway,,
but that dosent mean I will not piss off by the strange delay...
I feel more disappointed after what gary did,,
but anyway,, good luck with GW team and hope the release will not be long


----------



## Diag (Feb 15, 2015)

if i would be gary i would have learned my lesson after the 3.0 release and won´t start a shit countdown EXCEPT i would be a 100 % sure about the release (for example uploading files for them or whatever)...
and he even let it sound like he would something know and it´s a 100% happening.

i haven´t believed in this countdown, but yea sure this pisses one off nonetheless


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

lemanuel said:


>


Wrong picture.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 15, 2015)

FYI, apparently someone added NAND pinouts for the 2DS, N3DS, and N3DS XL to 3DBrew for those who are brave enough, stupid easy to solder this time around though, very nice.
http://3dbrew.org/wiki/Hardware#NAND_pinout


----------



## satel (Feb 15, 2015)

Diag said:


> if i would be gary i would have learned my lesson after the 3.0 release and won´t start a shit countdown EXCEPT i would be a 100 % sure about the release (for example uploading files for them or whatever)...
> and he even let it sound like he would something know and it´s a 100% happening.
> 
> i haven´t believed in this countdown, but yea sure this pisses one off nonetheless


 

no lessons to be learnt here,it was all done on purpose. but don't worry the gateway team will make it up to him for putting up with all the hate as results as i'm sure they have their own way of thanking Garyoprah & SonyTease for their $ervices.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 15, 2015)

I will Paypal Gatewait or Phony $1000* if they distribute a working exploit today.

*Funds available right around the corner, pending bank holiday closures, weather, and any unforeseen, unspecified circumstances.


----------



## Jaredmf1012 (Feb 15, 2015)

2skies said:


> I will Paypal Gatewait or Phony $1000* if they distribute a working exploit today.
> 
> *Funds available right around the corner, pending bank holiday closures, weather, and any unforeseen, unspecified circumstances.


 
Well iunno about $1000 but I wouldn't mind giving like $20 for n3ds support today!


----------



## Fabbbrrr (Feb 15, 2015)

There is a lot of people that hate sky3ds team for their business model, but gw is doing something worse... They are trying to keep their customers by using speculation and stuff here and there. 

I personally don't trust in any of them. No matter how good they were in the past, now they are the same thing.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

What good about the gateway 3ds video is we know the old exploit was atleast avaialable,
Gateway release this as beta please 



Random Joe said:


> Gary says we will have news by end of February!


 
When was this confirmed?

Btw, I got a new rap:



Wanna get the Gate? You're stuck with the Wait
Can't take the wait then Sky is your fate
Dont like the sky, then wait for time to fly
Feeling Pessimistic then take your Gateway dissing mouth outta here cus I dont what people say about Sony and  Gary, Gateway IS DA SHIT!!!!!

Last line didn't rhyme but whatever


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 15, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Wanna get the Gate? You're stuck with the Wait
> Can't take the wait then Sky is your fate
> Dont like the sky, then wait for time to fly
> Feeling Pessimistic then take your Gateway dissing mouth outta here cus I dont what people say about Sony and Gary, Gateway IS DA SHIT!!!!!
> ...


 
... Last line didn't rhyme, you ruined it.


----------



## Phantom_User (Feb 15, 2015)

Ooooooooooh this reminds me when it was December, lol.


----------



## Canadacdn (Feb 15, 2015)

Fabbbrrr said:


> There is a lot of people that hate sky3ds team for their business model, but gw is doing something worse... They are trying to keep their customers by using speculation and stuff here and there.
> 
> I personally don't trust in any of them. No matter how good they were in the past, now they are the same thing.


 
I'm really not sure why anyone here should place any trust in or expect any sort of benevolence or concern for their customers from a bunch of *software pirates*. Get real, people.


----------



## Kwongger (Feb 15, 2015)

Well, I'm selling my gateway.  I'm done waiting.  I'll get me a sky 

Looking to get $50 for it.  Hopefully reddit works.


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 15, 2015)

Kwongger said:


> Well, I'm selling my gateway. I'm done waiting. I'll get me a sky
> 
> Looking to get $50 for it. Hopefully reddit works.


 
$50 shipped or $50 plus shipping?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here's a reminder of how GW works.





As a new user myself w/ support for 9.2 I am definitely a satisfied customer. Peace out bitches.


----------



## fadamox (Feb 15, 2015)

Know this isn't the best spot for this question but I couldn't get an answer to this in the NOOB thread. Thinking one of you guys may know the answer. I've got a N3DS and a Gateway Card. On the Gateway site they state that 9.5 emunand support is a ways off. Curious, does that mean that even once Gateway supports the N3DS doing things like accessing the eShop won't be a possibility until 9.5 emunand is supported since we'll be stuck on an older emunand firmware? Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 15, 2015)

fadamox said:


> Know this isn't the best spot for this question but I couldn't get an answer to this in the NOOB thread. Thinking one of you guys may know the answer. I've got a N3DS and a Gateway Card. On the Gateway site they state that 9.5 emunand support is a ways off. Curious, does that mean that even once Gateway supports the N3DS doing things like accessing the eShop won't be a possibility until 9.5 emunand is supported since we'll be stuck on an older emunand firmware? Thanks for the help in advance!


 
Yes, that's it. There's a support forum btw. If you didn't get your answer in the Noob thread here, you could have asked there.


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 15, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Here's a reminder of how GW works.
> 
> View attachment 15777
> 
> As a new user myself w/ support for 9.2 I am definitely a satisfied customer. Peace out bitches.


 
Says the guys who released an update that bricked a whole bunch of legitimate users.


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 15, 2015)

fadamox said:


> Know this isn't the best spot for this question but I couldn't get an answer to this in the NOOB thread. Thinking one of you guys may know the answer. I've got a N3DS and a Gateway Card. On the Gateway site they state that 9.5 emunand support is a ways off. Curious, does that mean that even once Gateway supports the N3DS doing things like accessing the eShop won't be a possibility until 9.5 emunand is supported since we'll be stuck on an older emunand firmware? Thanks for the help in advance!


EmuNAND 9.5 will most likely not be possible on N3DS for a while, so no eShop. Sorry, friend.


----------



## Breith (Feb 15, 2015)

fadamox said:


> Know this isn't the best spot for this question but I couldn't get an answer to this in the NOOB thread. Thinking one of you guys may know the answer. I've got a N3DS and a Gateway Card. On the Gateway site they state that 9.5 emunand support is a ways off. Curious, does that mean that even once Gateway supports the N3DS doing things like accessing the eShop won't be a possibility until 9.5 emunand is supported since we'll be stuck on an older emunand firmware? Thanks for the help in advance!


 
Yeap. You'll be stuck to the emunand corresponding to your sysnand. If you do an update it will break your emunand.
But you will still be able to install eShop content with a cia installer.


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 15, 2015)

Heran Bago said:


> Says the guys who released an update that bricked a whole bunch of legitimate users.


 
Few actually and they were fixed by them which is kinda like a miracle in this business.
Most bricks were caused to people using clone cards or altered launchers.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 15, 2015)

fadamox said:


> ...does that mean that even once Gateway supports the N3DS doing things like accessing the eShop won't be a possibility until 9.5 emunand is supported since we'll be stuck on an older emunand firmware?


 
That's exactly what that means.  So much for "highly featured updates which are future proof."  No one (save one or two people at most who aren't talking) don't know anything about any update right now.


----------



## Slushie3DS (Feb 15, 2015)

Breith said:


> Yeap. You'll be stuck to the emunand corresponding to your sysnand. If you do an update it will break your emunand.
> But you will still be able to install eShop content with a cia installer.


 
Technically, he is not stuck with his original emuNAND firmware. It is possible to create update .CIA, and update to specific firmware. I'm unsure it it works for 9.0+, though.


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 15, 2015)

2skies said:


> That's exactly what that means. So much for "highly featured updates which are future proof." No one (save one or two people at most who aren't talking) don't know anything about any update right now.


 
They are future proof. You can still install stuff without needing eShop.


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 15, 2015)

fadamox said:


> Know this isn't the best spot for this question but I couldn't get an answer to this in the NOOB thread. Thinking one of you guys may know the answer. I've got a N3DS and a Gateway Card. On the Gateway site they state that 9.5 emunand support is a ways off. Curious, does that mean that even once Gateway supports the N3DS doing things like accessing the eShop won't be a possibility until 9.5 emunand is supported since we'll be stuck on an older emunand firmware? Thanks for the help in advance!


 

It has been found out that the new encryption used by Nintendo in the 9.5 update (which is only used on the N3DS) can easily be cracked though, the wait won't be too long


----------



## Breith (Feb 15, 2015)

Slushie3DS said:


> Technically, he is not stuck with his original emuNAND firmware. It is possible to create update .CIA, and update to specific firmware. I'm unsure it it works for 9.0+, though.


 
Oh? Even with a *nand above 4.5? I never read something about that.



MichiS97 said:


> It has been found out that the new encryption used by Nintendo in the 9.5 update (which is only used on the N3DS) can easily be cracked though, the wait won't be too long


 
Easy, maybe. Quick... well we're speaking about GW team. I don't think speaking about delay is wise.


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 15, 2015)

Breith said:


> Easy, maybe. Quick... well we're speaking about GW team. I don't think speaking about delay is wise.


 
Maybe it will even be included into the next update that will allow N3DS functionality, you can never know. Say what you want but they have always delivered.


----------



## Breith (Feb 15, 2015)

MichiS97 said:


> Maybe it will even be included into the next update that will allow N3DS functionality, you can never know. Say what you want but they have always delivered.


 
I don't deny that and this is why I'm not complaining about the delay and I never did here.
But look at all the drama made by Gary. Definitively "guessing" about delay is a really bad think to do with GW team.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 15, 2015)

2skies said:


> That's exactly what that means.  So much for "highly featured updates which are future proof."  No one (save one or two people at most who aren't talking) don't know anything about any update right now.


Maybe you should do some research before you start talking nonsense?


----------



## DarkKaine (Feb 15, 2015)

Shoutouts to Gary for continuing buying more time for Gateway and carrying on the Maxconsole mafia


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 15, 2015)

DarkKaine said:


> Shoutouts to Gary for continuing buying more time for Gateway and carrying on the Maxconsole mafia


 





I'm sorry, do you have anything against the people from Maxconsole?


----------



## Fabbbrrr (Feb 15, 2015)

Not the people...


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 15, 2015)

Fabbbrrr said:


> Not the people...


 
He said Maxconsole mafia, so it's only logical to assume he's referring to Maxconsole as a whole, including the people there


----------



## Fabbbrrr (Feb 15, 2015)

You have to read between lines


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 15, 2015)

Fabbbrrr said:


> You have to read between lines


 
I can't otherwise it won't be trolling  Well.. just having a bit of fun while I'm installing a CIA. damn process takes too long


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 15, 2015)

I've seen the video showing support for GateWay on New3DS.
How much longer are we going to wait? Since the New 3DS has finally finished launching around the world, it should be very soon.

I wish GateWay would stick a date on things. Even if they can't keep to the times they set.
I'd understand if a patched was set to release on a specific date, then pushed back due to issues. That way, I'd know how things are going. (I am not sure if other people are the same about this?)


----------



## DarkKaine (Feb 15, 2015)

lemanuel said:


> I'm sorry, do you have anything against the people from Maxconsole?


 
Not really, it used to be my favorite console website back in the GameCube days when Zeus was still maintaining it and I was even a moderator back then, but the site changed too much for my taste to the point that I hardly visit it anymore.
I have not visited Maxconsole in years until gary started talking about Gateway.
It's kinda sad, like I said I liked the place a lot. But the first thing I see now is ads and other money related things instead of the reports of homebrew on the main page.
The mafia thing is a reference to brakken, who claimed the staff was threatening him and was always trying to expose the staff for 'mafia' practices.
Of course, coming from someone who is known to abuse substances like a madman and tried to kill himself by popping 40 Xanax you should take that with a huge grain of salt


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 15, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> I've seen the video showing support for GateWay on New3DS.
> How much longer are we going to wait? Since the New 3DS has finally finished launching around the world, it should be very soon.
> 
> I wish GateWay would stick a date on things. Even if they can't keep to the times they set.
> I'd understand if a patched was set to release on a specific date, then pushed back due to issues. That way, I'd know how things are going. (I am not sure if other people are the same about this?)


 

One can understand the delay when you realize there is nothing to release


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 15, 2015)

While im waiting for the gateway release: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lava forest and water valley!

Not too far from there is the land of gateway


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 15, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> One can understand the delay when you realize there is nothing to release


 
I'm sure there is _something new _that GateWay have as the video they presented show N3DS running the GateWay.


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 15, 2015)

DarkKaine said:


> Not really, it used to be my favorite console website back in the GameCube days when Zeus was still maintaining it and I was even a moderator back then, but the site changed too much for my taste to the point that I hardly visit it anymore.
> I have not visited Maxconsole in years until gary started talking about Gateway.
> It's kinda sad, like I said I liked the place a lot. But the first thing I see now is ads and other money related things instead of the reports of homebrew on the main page.
> The mafia thing is a reference to brakken, who claimed the staff was threatening him and was always trying to expose the staff for 'mafia' practices.
> Of course, coming from someone who is known to abuse substances like a madman and tried to kill himself by popping 40 Xanax you should take that with a huge grain of salt


 
No sweat  as I said before, I was only "trolling"/joking. Well.. I can understand that since there's several sections of the forum that are pretty dead. The most active ones are the GW Support forum and the Cobra ODE support forum.


----------



## Diag (Feb 15, 2015)

when there is just a problem with mii related games through the mii exploit, they could have released it with the information, that there will be probleme for these specific games, so the people could decide for themselves if they want to use it on their own risk... like they did with the downgrade packs.

i´d prefer a mii exploit more than a webkit exploit, because i don´t really play games where mii´s are used

the exploit exists and it would be a shame if it´s for nothing

would be interesting what sonyusa could say in how far the exploit was usable or if it´s really that bad that it deserves it to forget


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 15, 2015)

We know the new 3ds exploit they used in video doesn't work anymore because it caused game breaking that required Mii's




Now.. How long did it take them to get support from 4.5 to 9.2? It was 1.5 years?

I'm sure its going to take another year from now to get new 3ds support from gateway.

...and they most likely won't be the ones to figure it out.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 15, 2015)

Diag said:


> when there is just a problem with mii related games through the mii exploit, they could have released it with the information, that there will be probleme for these specific games, so the people could decide for themselves if they want to use it on their on risk... like they did with the downgrade packs.
> 
> i´d prefer a mii exploit more than a webkit exploit, because i don´t really play games where mii´s are used


 

Ultimately, GateWay don't just decide what they exploit (unfortunately, or we'd have a better way on how to launch GateWay ). It takes time to find loopholes in the console's code. When they do find it, Nintendo become aware and patch it.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 15, 2015)

Diag said:


> i´d prefer a mii exploit more than a webkit exploit, because i don´t really play games where mii´s are used


 


It won't be a web kit exploit otherwise new3ds with 8.0/8.1 would be incompatible


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 15, 2015)

Diag said:


> when there is just a problem with mii related games through the mii exploit, they could have released it with the information, that there will be probleme for these specific games, so the people could decide for themselves if they want to use it on their own risk... like they did with the downgrade packs.
> 
> i´d prefer a mii exploit more than a webkit exploit, because i don´t really play games where mii´s are used
> 
> ...


 
Firstly you have to keep in mind that her "exploit" was early alpha and lots of things could have been fixed which probably are because there not sitting on their asses all day doing nothing unlike some, khmm. Secondly, a lot of things are *speculations* and nothing more. No one expect GW doesnt know how well the exploit works, your best and only source is GW and *no one else*!


----------



## Kuin (Feb 15, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> We know the new 3ds exploit they used in video doesn't work anymore because it caused game breaking that required Mii's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mmmh, the 9.2 update has been release by Nintendo the 30th October 2014, they release the Gateway Ultra 3.0 the 9th January 2015, so it's about 2 months and 10 days.

We are far, far away, of your "1.5 years"...

The 9.5 update has been released by Nintendo on the 3rd February, give the GW some times...


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 15, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Mmmh, the 9.2 update has been release by Nintendo the 30th October 2014, they release the Gateway Ultra 3.0 the 9th January 2015, so it's about 2 months and 10 days.
> 
> We are far, far away, of your "1.5 years"...


 
gateway only had support for 4.5 firmware released December 4, 2012

Until 1/9/15


at this rate Nintendo's next gen handheld system will be out before new 3ds support happens from gateway.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Feb 15, 2015)

Ill pay SonyUSA $50 for her beta


----------



## Kuin (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh sorry. Anyway we know what the situation is. They're 2 major teams out there, Sky3DS which have a linker for launching games from the same region (no region free) but no eshop games, no region free games obviously, and make "hard" to use homebrew, the VERY positive thing about them is that it work on EVERY 3DS/N3DS, etc etc. The 2nd team, Gateway is very SLOW (well at least a lot more than the Sky3DS one), but we can play region free games, homebrew, eShop games, and don't need to wait for templates.

I think it's just a matter of what you're expecting from a linker. But yes, the GW team is way slower, it's obvious.


----------



## caffolote (Feb 15, 2015)

What are some things to beware of the New 3DS XL so that you don't accidentally update the system?


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 15, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Oh sorry. Anyway we know what the situation is. They're 2 major teams out there, Sky3DS which have a linker for launching games from the same region (no region free) but no eshop games, no region free games obviously, and make "hard" to use homebrew, the VERY positive thing about them is that it work on EVERY 3DS/N3DS, etc etc. The 2nd team, Gateway is very SLOW (well at least a lot more than the Sky3DS one), but we can play region free games, homebrew, eShop games, and don't need to wait for templates.
> 
> I think it's just a matter of what you're expecting from a linker. But yes, the GW team is way slower, it's obvious.


 
well... you can't really compare Sky3DS to GW in terms of speed. Sky3DS has basically the same features since launch (depending on which card you're using).
GW has introduced new features since launch. So sure, GW is slower for new features. But in the day-to-day fixes, they are basically the same as Sky3DS in updating their templates.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 15, 2015)

lemanuel said:


> well... you can't really compare Sky3DS to GW in terms of speed. Sky3DS has basically the same features since launch (depending on which card you're using).
> GW has introduced new features since launch. So sure, GW is slower for new features. But in the day-to-day fixes, they are basically the same as Sky3DS in updating their templates.


 
Yes yes so it's what I meant, 1: a fast team with a linker with basic features; and 2: a "slow" team with a linker with a lot more features. 

Personally it's why I chose the GW, I prefer to wait more but have a more complete linker, but it's a matter of choice, if you just wanna play some Pokémon, The Marios, Zeldas, etc, maybe a Sky3DS is enough.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 15, 2015)

DarkKaine said:


>


 

We will have news by *end of February* says Gary!!! Everyone Back on the HYPE TRAIN *WOO WOOO*


"Don't forget Minecraft Fun!" - Sony

"And ZELDA shit! click here" - Gary


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 15, 2015)

Just got back from my road trip, damn they drive fast in Indiana!   I was following one pace car at 95mph for awhile and then gave up.  To fast for my Jeep. Lol.  

So I see the release date hasn't changed from August 14th.   I think all that Minecraft must have knocked Sony out of labor and The Chosen One decided to cook some more.  Probably for the best, we don't really need a premie.  

Looks like have 20 or say pages to catch up on.


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 15, 2015)

Now who started this bullshit Mii exploit rumor?


----------



## Nollog (Feb 15, 2015)

caffolote said:


> What are some things to beware of the New 3DS XL so that you don't accidentally update the system?


 
Don't update.

I mean, it clearly asks if you want to update yes or no whenever there's an update involved anywhere on the system, how does it happen?


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 15, 2015)

MichiS97 said:


> Now who started this bullshit Mii exploit rumor?


 
That goes way back. Even before GW released the video showing the support in N3DS xD


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 15, 2015)

lemanuel said:


> That goes way back. Even before GW released the video showing the support in N3DS xD


 
This is getting ridiculous


----------



## kheldar (Feb 15, 2015)

MichiS97 said:


> This is getting ridiculous


 
If you'd followed the thread you would know that it's not a rumour . SonyUSa provided that info regarding her beta test but again we have seen how reliable she is.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 15, 2015)

Nollog said:


> Don't update.
> 
> I mean, it clearly asks if you want to update yes or no whenever there's an update involved anywhere on the system, how does it happen?


 
And just turn off the WiFi is a good idea I think! ^^


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 15, 2015)

kheldar said:


> If you'd followed the thread you would know that it's not a rumour . SonyUSa provided that info regarding her beta test but again we have seen how reliable she is.


 
It was a rumor before that tho, just like many other theories at the time.


----------



## Diag (Feb 15, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Firstly you have to keep in mind that her "exploit" was early alpha and lots of things could have been fixed which probably are because there not sitting on their asses all day doing nothing unlike some, khmm. Secondly, a lot of things are *speculations* and nothing more. No one expect GW doesnt know how well the exploit works, your best and only source is GW and *no one else*!


 
i don´t believe that anybody thinks they are doing nothing, they surely deliever but in a sad way.. i don´t know who should sit all day on his ass, i´ve got a job, and they also have a job, and if customers (generally) are uncontent it´s their right to say something instead of kissing the sitting-or-notsitting ass, nearly everbody gets heat in his/her job sooner or later, and that´s the case now.. for that we pay or get paid

the gw people are probably the only who should know the problems in detail, but they sure won´t talk.. sonyusa used the exploit so yea she could give* some impressions...* teasing was apparently no problem :F                                                                                                                                                            edit: i don´t think the important part is if it´s mii based or something else


----------



## Kracken (Feb 15, 2015)

I wish everyone could collectively ignore Gary. Even is he has insider information he continually misleads people with it. If he gets any info from GW he should be quoting it verbatim. I will continue to ignore whatever GW news scoops he wants everyone to believe are legit. I'll just come back to the main forum page here once in a while. I'll know when it's released without having to deal with Gary and his "insider info".


----------



## AquaX101 (Feb 15, 2015)

GW Be Like


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 15, 2015)

caffolote said:


> What are some things to beware of the New 3DS XL so that you don't accidentally update the system?


 

Best solution - Don't configure wifi at all. I'm playing MM offline with no complaints while I wait for GW support


----------



## pikanag (Feb 15, 2015)

gateway still not here? cmon i wana play one piece super grand battle x


----------



## davhuit (Feb 15, 2015)

Piepokemon said:


> My opinion: He isn't the one to blame. Wasn't it GW that threw him the "release date"? All he did was spread the news but I must still blame him for believing GW. They were off last time, they'll be off again.


 
Yes and no. From what he said in his last message, they just said to him it should be released "in the coming days" so unfortunately, the 72h countdown is his own idea :/, not gateway one who never give any precise date precisely to avoid those sort of things 

I personally don't care but if I were him, next time, I would rather say nothing or just say exactly what GW said to me rather than destroying my own online "reputation" trying to "estimate" the release date :/


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 15, 2015)

Diag said:


> i don´t believe that anybody thinks they are doing nothing, they surely deliever but in a sad way.. i don´t know who should sit all day on his ass, i´ve got a job, and they also have a job, and if customers (generally) are uncontent it´s their right to say something instead of kissing the sitting-or-notsitting ass, nearly everbody gets heat in his/her job sooner or later, and that´s the case now.. for that we pay or get paid
> 
> the gw people are probably the only who should know the problems in detail, but they sure won´t talk.. sonyusa used the exploit so yea she could give* some impressions...* teasing was apparently no problem :F edit: i don´t think the important part is if it´s mii based or something else


 
She did, there was no emunand back then and all the Sky plants gloated through the thread, but guess what - they fixed it. So its obvious that theyre doing something even after almost two years which more than enough tells people what kind of company GW is. I find it at the up most level of ridiculosity when I see people (kids) falling for a joke like Gary did, and even more so seeing them cursing the guy and suggesting that he gets banned. Some people here really act like animals. This thread would be in tip top shape If I was in charge, no bs, no trolls no nothing just good old human like behavior.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 15, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Yes and no. From what he said in his last message, they just said to him it should be released "in the coming days" so unfortunately, the 72h countdown is his own idea :/, not gateway one who never give any precise date precisely to avoid those sort of things
> 
> I personally don't care but if I were him, next time, I would rather say nothing or just say exactly what GW said to me rather than destroying my own online "reputation" trying to "estimate" the release date :/


It was really just a fun little thing because of the Majoras Mask release. If Majoras Mask hadent been released he probably would have just told us a few days.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 15, 2015)

Which wouldn't have been right either. Better stick to what they say and use exactly the same words, and it seems they used "in the coming days".

That's way, if nothing is released, you can blame the Gateway team with a copy-paste and show it's not your fault.



guitarheroknight said:


> She did, there was no emunand back then and all the Sky plants gloated through the thread, but guess what - they fixed it. So its obvious that theyre doing something even after almost two years which more than enough tells people what kind of company GW is. I find it at the up most level of ridiculosity when I see people (kids) falling for a joke like Gary did, and even more so seeing them cursing the guy and suggesting that he gets banned. Some people here really act like animals. This thread would be in tip top shape If I was in charge, no bs, no trolls no nothing just good old human like behavior.


 
I personally don't care (and I'm not in their situation) but you can understand some peoples can be offended by such a joke, especially when they have a N3DS since three months and are still waiting.

Insulting or asking to ban is a bit too harsh, but yeah, I suppose a lie could make you get a warning in some forums. Intentionally or not, it's his fault :/ Gateway never said him it would be ready in 72h or to do such a hype countdown, and it's because of that some peoples are upset, so he's participating in the bad mood of the forum, unfortunately :/

But yeah, what we can confirm is gateway team is really bad in PR, because instead of just sending this e-mail, they could as well directly post it on their website if it was official. I assume it's not and that is why they didn't do it and just sent an email to him.

Good PR would also be regular updates, at least just to give news. I think they are pretty lucky to not have any real competitor and I think that's why they don't care about PR. Because if they had one with the same functions, they would already hit bankrupt because it's not hard to have better PR than them xD

But as they don't have any real competitors (Sky3DS isn't really one, as it lack a lot of functions), I think they just don't care and think "if they are not happy, whatever, as we are alone on the market xD".


----------



## ClericLaw (Feb 16, 2015)

is it me or did the font just change on the gateway site

EDIT: IT CHANGED BACK TO THE NORMAL ONE


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 16, 2015)

ClericLaw said:


> is it me or did the font just change on the gateway site
> 
> EDIT: IT CHANGED BACK TO THE NORMAL ONE


 
What changed?


----------



## Kuin (Feb 16, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> What changed?


 
I wanted ask but was worried to seem stupid. xD


----------



## ClericLaw (Feb 16, 2015)

Kuin said:


> I wanted ask but was worried to seem stupid. xD


 
Nothing changed :/ the font changed for like a few minutes


----------



## Fabbbrrr (Feb 16, 2015)

He said that the font type changed. Could be a simple CSS issue, not an update from their side...


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 16, 2015)

Garyopa did say if you sing the song that Gateway would come sort of hinting at a joke to be honest 



At first I did believe it but all the hate for Gary is kinda of annoying, out of all the amazing forums on this site:

*PS3 Hacking, Wii, Wii u, psp, psp vita, ds, 3ds, PS3 the 3DS community is by Far the worst!*
I would so love to have the mods bitch slap the sky3ds trolls if they ever acted like that in the Loader topics of Wii Hacking or Nintendont topics of Wii U forum, holy fuck i'd lose my shit




ClericLaw said:


> is it me or did the font just change on the gateway site
> 
> EDIT: IT CHANGED BACK TO THE NORMAL ONE


 
Yeh, that happens to me sometimes but I don't think its anything major, I know gateway will release something soon so hold on tight! DONT LOSE Faith! I just know gary wants to tell us as much as he knows


----------



## storm75x (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> We will have news by *end of February* says Gary!!! Everyone Back on the HYPE TRAIN *WOO WOOO*
> 
> 
> "Don't forget Minecraft Fun!" - Sony
> ...


Objection! There is a flaw in your testimony.
"says Gary". GUILTY! GUILTY!

lol I'm kidding kidding of course. #hatersrgonnahate


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 16, 2015)

storm75x said:


> Objection! There is a flaw in your testimony.
> "says Gary". GUILTY! GUILTY!
> 
> lol I'm kiddinfkidding of course. #hatersrgonnahate


 

The hype is back, gateway support by end of the month woot, it's likely and believable to be fair!

The n3ds just got released and end of the month is real soon too


----------



## caffolote (Feb 16, 2015)

Do i have to update if I want to play 3DS games online? Is there a way to play them online without updating?


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 16, 2015)

caffolote said:


> Do i have to update if I want to play 3DS games online? Is there a way to play them online without updating?


 
For N3DS, yes/no.

For old 3DS, you can install game updates as .cia if you have gateway.


----------



## caffolote (Feb 16, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> For N3DS, yes/no.
> 
> For old 3DS, you can install game updates as .cia if you have gateway.


 
This sucks. I just hope Gateway is releasing support this week


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 16, 2015)

caffolote said:


> Do i have to update if I want to play 3DS games online? Is there a way to play them online without updating?


No you don't have to update the FW, but the game must have the latest update.



caffolote said:


> This sucks. I just hope Gateway is releasing support this week


Have a plan B.  I am expecting support by August 14th


----------



## caffolote (Feb 16, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> No you don't have to update the FW, but the game must have the latest update.
> 
> 
> Have a plan B. I am expecting support by August 14th is.


 
But you have to access the eShop which needs the latest FW update, so this pretty much is null.


----------



## omgcat (Feb 16, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Mmmh, the 9.2 update has been release by Nintendo the 30th October 2014, they release the Gateway Ultra 3.0 the 9th January 2015, so it's about 2 months and 10 days.
> 
> We are far, far away, of your "1.5 years"...
> 
> The 9.5 update has been released by Nintendo on the 3rd February, give the GW some times...


 
he means the time between 4.5 and 9.2, not from 9.2 to support. it was about 1.5 years.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 16, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> The hype is back, gateway support by end of the month woot, it's likely and believable to be fair!
> 
> The n3ds just got released and end of the month is real soon too


Yup, real *SOON*.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Have a plan B. I am expecting support by August 14th is.


 

I heard August 14th Too.


----------



## caffolote (Feb 16, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Have a plan B. I am expecting support by August 14th is.


 
Huh? What are you talking about? Not sure if this is trolling


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

Gossip around the bushes is August 14th Release


----------



## Vickyle (Feb 16, 2015)

14 August 2016, another 1.5 years


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 16, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> No you don't have to update the FW, but the game must have the latest update.
> 
> 
> Have a plan B. I am expecting support by August 14th is.


 

If it actually ends up coming out August 14th like holy shit, ill be so sorry I doubted you


----------



## caffolote (Feb 16, 2015)

Ok seriously stop it


----------



## davhuit (Feb 16, 2015)

I agree to say that if "coming days" for them is "15 days" (or more), they probably don't use a classic dictionnary xD

Again, Gateway never said it would be ready by the end of Feb. so this time, don't fall in it or don't complain after once nothing is released. We just know they said to gary "in the coming days", nothing more, nothing less. End of Feb is his own estimation, and you can see it's useless to try to estimate a date without being part of their team, as it produce things like today.

Keep going to their website, and when it'll be released, it'll be on it and just ignore everyone who believe/say he know the actual release date.

THEY NEVER GIVE PRECISE DATE, so no one can know it except them.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm happy I have a lot of retail carts to play on my new 3ds


But I was really looking forward to new 3ds support from gateway.


At least now we can put this all to rest for awhile.


----------



## caffolote (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I'm happy I have a lot of retail carts to play on my new 3ds
> 
> 
> But I was really looking forward to new 3ds support from gateway.
> ...



Please stop trolling


----------



## caffolote (Feb 16, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> If it actually ends up coming out August 14th like holy shit, ill be so sorry I doubted you


 
Come on dude....


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 16, 2015)

caffolote said:


> But you have to access the eShop which needs the latest FW update, so this pretty much is null.


You do not need to access the eshop to get game updates.  They are available at least for the old 3DS.



caffolote said:


> Ok seriously stop it


I have been saying this for like a month now.  Just relaying what was told to me by my sauce.  Look it up I have explained it very clearly.  

I can't prove it, but unlike others I have not been proven wrong either.  

You are free to believe or not believe.  I want support just as much as everyone and have two N3DS in hand and another one in process from Best Buy. My old 3DS is losing value every day, it sucks but what can we do.  It will come when it comes.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 16, 2015)

caffolote said:


> But you have to access the eShop which needs the latest FW update, so this pretty much is null.


Not really.........you can get the update from........places.


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 16, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Not really.........you can get the update from........places.


 
Not really... we're talking about the *new* 3DS.


----------



## garyopa (Feb 16, 2015)

Can't we all just get along in peace, this is the Internet and you can't joke or argue without it causing more problems, so lets just sit back and relax a bit, and enjoy the Chinese New Year as good things will come to everyone after it is over, and to start it off, here is new song that everyone should learn as the Internet is the future and Power of the Whole Wide World:

​



> Devotedly keeping watch over the space every day,
> Taking up our mission as the sun rises in the east,
> Innovating every day, embracing the clear and bright,
> Like warm sunshine moving in our hearts.
> ...



As night falls, remember Tomorrow is another Dawn of New Day, and SOON(tm) everyone dreams will come true!


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Feb 16, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Can't we all just get along in peace, this is the Internet and you can't joke or argue without it causing more problems, so lets just sit back and relax a bit, and enjoy the Chinese New Year as good things will come to everyone after it is over, and to start it off, here is new song that everyone should learn as the Internet is the future and Power of the Whole Wide World:
> 
> *snip*​
> 
> ...


 
You mean


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 16, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Can't we all just get along in peace, this is the Internet and you can't joke or argue without it causing more problems, so lets just sit back and relax a bit, and enjoy the Chinese New Year as good things will come to everyone after it is over, and to start it off, here is new song that everyone should learn as the Internet is the future and Power of the Whole Wide World:
> 
> ​
> 
> ...





Chinese New Year isn't until Thursday! THEY'VE GOT TIME TO RELEASE IT BEFORE THEN!


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 16, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Can't we all just get along in peace



No, now make them update gw so I can complain about other things like rising gas prices.


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 16, 2015)

I would like to say this to gateway right now:


----------



## kheldar (Feb 16, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> I would like to say this to gateway right now:
> View attachment 15779


 
Not a correct use of the meme


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 16, 2015)

garyopa said:


> bla bla bla


 
Stop posting.


----------



## Fulcaire (Feb 16, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Can't we all just get along in peace, this is the Internet and you can't joke or argue without it causing more problems, so lets just sit back and relax a bit, and enjoy the Chinese New Year as good things will come to everyone after it is over, and to start it off, here is new song that everyone should learn as the Internet is the future and Power of the Whole Wide World:
> 
> ​
> 
> ...




Acknowledge you are a fraud and a lying POS trying to get attention and maybe everyone will be at peace. But with you spreading lies, you are an asshole. You can't expect people to relax when you are spreading false information. I'm surprised Gateway still even tells you shit to begin with (IF thats even true... you probably pulled it all out of your ass) because you really are making them, and yourself, look bad... So shut up and unplug your computer for the next few weeks please.. the whole internet would appreciate it.  Maybe then, will there be peace.


----------



## b17bomber (Feb 16, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Can't we all just get along in peace, this is the Internet and you can't joke or argue without it causing more problems, so lets just sit back and relax a bit, and enjoy the Chinese New Year as good things will come to everyone after it is over, and to start it off, here is new song that everyone should learn as the Internet is the future and Power of the Whole Wide World:
> 
> ​
> 
> ...




So is this confirmation it won't be until after Thursday? That doesn't do me any good with emunand since Nintendo's updating the firmware this week. I may as well just return my n3ds now.


----------



## Herre (Feb 16, 2015)

When this thread reach 1000 pages, the. It is the time to release the update


----------



## kheil (Feb 16, 2015)

have faith in gateway  dont lose hope the update will be release this week hehehehehehhe


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

b17bomber said:


> So is this confirmation it won't be until after Thursday? That doesn't do me any good with emunand since Nintendo's updating the firmware this week. I may as well just return my n3ds now.


 


Until after Thursday?  Dude you got till August 14th!


----------



## satel (Feb 16, 2015)

garyopa said:


> enjoy the Chinese New Year as good things will come to everyone after it is over


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## ClericLaw (Feb 16, 2015)

does anyone know if Monster Hunter 4 u requires a system update? or can I play it on my 9.0 system, getting tired of waiting for gateway


----------



## 2skies (Feb 16, 2015)

Gary, you brought this on with your speculative countdown bullcrap. You know this community is eager to have Gateway action on the new consoles (just like the video posted in November), and yet again you played us. Giving a countdown as a "joke" is not very funny at all given your audience, nor is it very tasteful or in the best interest of building Gateway's business ethos (what little shred is left of it).

I think a lot of people would kindly appreciate you to stop blowing smoke and getting your jollies at the expense of expectations. Put up or shut up.


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 16, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Can't we all just get along in peace, this is the Internet and you can't joke or argue without it causing more problems, so lets just sit back and relax a bit, and enjoy the Chinese New Year as good things will come to everyone after it is over, and to start it off, here is new song that everyone should learn as the Internet is the future and Power of the Whole Wide World:
> 
> ​
> 
> ...



Shut up, As$hole.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 16, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> Shut up, As$hole.


 
Calm down benny boy.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 16, 2015)

ClericLaw said:


> does anyone know if Monster Hunter 4 u requires a system update? or can I play it on my 9.0 system, getting tired of waiting for gateway


 
There is a 1.1 update and I think you need it to play online.

EDIT: Ah a system update, sorry I misread, I dunno about that.


----------



## ClericLaw (Feb 16, 2015)

Kuin said:


> There is a 1.1 update and I think you need it to play online.
> 
> EDIT: Ah a system update, sorry I misread, I dunno about that.


 

I don't mind so much if I can't play online lol, I can solo play it, but can i play it on my 9.0 system, that is the question


----------



## 2skies (Feb 16, 2015)

ClericLaw said:


> I don't mind so much if I can't play online lol, I can solo play it, but can i play it on my 9.0 system, that is the question


 

As long as the game itself is updated, you're good to go on 9.0. You don't need the most current console firmware to go online (yet).


----------



## ClericLaw (Feb 16, 2015)

2skies said:


> As long as the game itself is updated, you're good to go on 9.0. You don't need the most current console firmware to go online (yet).


 
lol but don't you need the latest firmware to update the game XD


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 16, 2015)

Calm your tits, people. If you actually think insulting each other here is going to shorten your wait you've got another thing coming.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 16, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Calm your tits, people. If you actually think insulting each other here is going to shorten your wait you've got another thing coming.


 

Nope, but the catharsis feels _grrrrrrrrrreat!_ 



ClericLaw said:


> lol but don't you need the latest firmware to update the game XD


 

Negative, Ghost Rider - you update via .cia files using BigBlue or DevMenu. It's a very painless procedure.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 16, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Calm your tits, people. If you actually think insulting each other here is going to shorten your wait you've got another thing coming.


 
Exactly what I've been thinking. No use insulting each other over something like this. When Gateway is ready to release it, they will. Now everyone just sit back and wait, there's other stuff to do beside being keyboard warriors! Maybe play a DS game or watch a movie!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 16, 2015)

I know all about catharsis. I get to hand out warnings. That feeling lasts.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 16, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Can't we all just get along in peace, this is the Internet and you can't joke or argue without it causing more problems, so lets just sit back and relax a bit, and enjoy the Chinese New Year as good things will come to everyone after it is over, and to start it off, here is new song that everyone should learn as the Internet is the future and Power of the Whole Wide World:
> 
> ​
> 
> ...




Im sending some people from Los Minas, Cansino and The Capital to find you. They dont want to kill you. They just want the beta


----------



## Kracken (Feb 16, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Calm your tits, people. If you actually think insulting each other here is going to shorten your wait you've got another thing coming.


 
On the other hand constantly teasing people with unreliable info then acting as if you did nothing wrong isn't insulting, right? Don't forget, Gary is technically the administrator of the official support forum for Gateway.


----------



## aofelix (Feb 16, 2015)

lol man look at all those sky3DS losers playing their games on the latest firmware.

hehe GW 4eva!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 16, 2015)

Kracken said:


> On the other hand constantly teasing people with unreliable info then acting as if you did nothing wrong isn't insulting, right?



Lets ban anybody that ever gives unreliable info! Pitchforks to the left and torches to the right! YAH!

Or we can realize that Shit Happens and quit fucking whining.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 16, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Lets ban anybody that ever gives unreliable info! Pitchforks to the left and torches to the right! YAH!
> 
> Or we can realize that Shit Happens and quit fucking whining.


 
I hit post before I finished typing, but...Gary is technically the administrator of the official support forum for Gateway. He isn't some troll that signed up last week to bitch about GW or shill for sky3ds.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 16, 2015)

Kracken said:


> I hit post before I finished typing, but...Gary is technically the administrator of the official support forum for Gateway. He isn't some troll that signed up last week to bitch about GW or shill for sky3ds.




You're right. He is a mouthpiece for the company. But he's not the hands. And in this case it seems that the hands are having trouble keeping pace with the mouth.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 16, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Lets ban anybody that ever gives unreliable info! Pitchforks to the left and torches to the right! YAH!
> 
> Or we can realize that Shit Happens and quit fucking whining.


 
You go girl!


----------



## Kuin (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm wondering, what happens if you try installing your Gateway on the N3DS now? By the "internet browser" way? Sicne the New 3DS/XL is at the 9.0 or 9.2 sysnand update when you buy it, what makes it impossible to install? I suppose something is "blocking" it, but I'm wondering why, because except the impossibility of installing the 9.5 emunand for now, I don't understand what prevent us to install the Gateway to work on the N3DS.

Be kind please, I dunno anything about those stuff, so it might be a VERY stupid question.


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 16, 2015)

GW is waiting for releasing date of New 3DS (non-XL) worldwide before releasing their update. They said that they would like to test on 10.0+ firmware to ensure that their EmuNand method to work with all firmwares. The release could be sometime next year.

A best team ever! They treat us on every single aspect of devices/ firmwares.

Back to enjoy my Sky3DS and a glossy paper weight GW in the box

Edit: the next update will have a feature to count down time to their next update plus an improvement of multirom menu for 2DS.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 16, 2015)

You guys are being way too harsh on garyopa, I mean he's just relaying info he got from Gateway, it's not his fault if Gateway never delivers when they say they would. We're lucky he even tells us this stuff, you can say he's all BS, but in the end he is the admin of maxconsole and they are the official support forum for Gateway.


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 16, 2015)

Kuin said:


> I'm wondering, what happens if you try installing your Gateway on the N3DS now? By the "internet browser" way? Sicne the New 3DS/XL is at the 9.0 or 9.2 sysnand update when you buy it, what makes it impossible to install? I suppose something is "blocking" it, but I'm wondering why, because except the impossibility of installing the 9.5 emunand for now, I don't understand what prevent us to install the Gateway to work on the N3DS.
> 
> Be kind please, I dunno anything about those stuff, so it might be a VERY stupid question.


 
its a different browser


----------



## Kuin (Feb 16, 2015)

ut2k4master said:


> its a different browser


 
Ah ok thanks! I didn't know that.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 16, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> You guys are being way too harsh on garyopa, I mean he's just relaying info he got from Gateway, it's not his fault if Gateway never delivers when they say they would. We're lucky he even tells us this stuff, you can say he's all BS, but in the end he is the admin of maxconsole and they are the official support forum for Gateway.


 
This times 100. All he's doing is giving us information based on what he hears. Which is why I honestly don't mind that the countdown didn't produce good results, because it isn't his fault only Gateway's.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 16, 2015)

I bet the launcher.dat that helps create CIA may work with n3ds


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 16, 2015)

I'd like to be able to wave a magic wand and have all of your dreams fulfilled at this instant...mainly so you guys might shut up about it. 
But I can't.
Nor can these people you're berating for answers. 
They can't make this happen any faster than I can. 

So we can either keep wishing for an update to happen before we suffer an aneurysm from the stress,
or we can accept how things are right now, at this moment, and get on with our lives. 

If you're going to continue with the wishing I have a suggestion.
Wish in one hand, and shit in the other. Then tell me which one fills up first.


----------



## satel (Feb 16, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> This times 100. All he's doing is giving us information based on what he hears. Which is why I honestly don't mind that the countdown didn't produce good results, because it isn't his fault only Gateway's.


 

it is his fault because he keeps on doing it all the time & never stops to think enough this is trolling,now he is starting a new hype for "after the chinese new year". i honestly believe it's all a planned & agreed on thing between gayoprah & the gateway team to keep peoples interest in the update therefore maintain demand for their product.


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 16, 2015)

kheil said:


> have faith in gateway  dont lose hope the update will be release this week hehehehehehhe


So sad to tell you that Chinese New year holiday will last until 25th Feb,Which means 26th is the day after CNY, considering the time different,27th in North American time.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 16, 2015)

satel said:


> i honestly believe it's all a planned & agreed on thing between gayoprah & the gateway team to keep peoples interest on the update therefore maintain demand for their product.


 
Maybe it is, who knows. I understand why you'd be angry though, buying a product under the premise that it would get an update then never getting the update is frustrating.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 16, 2015)

satel said:


> it is his fault because he keeps on doing it all the time & never stops to think enough this is trolling,now he is starting a new hype for "after the chinese new year". i honestly believe it's all a planned & agreed on thing between gayoprah & the gateway team to keep peoples interest on the update therefore maintain demand for their product.


 
If they really are doing this just to keep interest in the product you have to think about how much of an audience they are hitting on just GBATemp and maxconsole, probably not that much. I just see gary trying to keep a lighthearted atmosphere, and if Gateway wanted to do something to keep interest in their product there are much better ways than just some forum posts.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 16, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> Maybe it is, who knows. I understand why you'd be angry though, buying a product under the premise that it would get an update then never getting the update is frustrating.


 

Yeh, that's why i'll hopefully wait and with the update not coming out anytime soon it's unlikely the cart will sell out due to only 3ds users buying them in masses at the moment


----------



## Kuin (Feb 16, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> If they really are doing this just to keep interest in the product you have to think about how much of an audience they are hitting on just GBATemp and maxconsole, probably not that much. I just see gary trying to keep a lighthearted atmosphere, and if Gateway wanted to do something to keep interest in their product there are much better ways than just some forum posts.


 
I think so too, if they just wanted to "keep the hype on", they would go mad on social networks, such as Facebook, Twitter, with teasing pictures, etc, but they don't even have official FB and Twitter account, which means (to me) that they don't really want to make any hype, just they will release their thing when it's ready, which (if we believe Gary and he seems to have good contact with the GW team) will happens very soon.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 16, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> I think I'm going to take SonyUSA up on that Minecraft server. Tired of reading all the pessemism in here.


 






Come join us, the water is fine


----------



## Malala (Feb 16, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> So sad to tell you that Chinese New year holiday will last until 25th Feb,Which means 26th is the day after CNY, considering the time different,27th in North American time.


You didn't account for the mandatory 2 weeks slack people give them every time they fail to deliver. That is before setting yet another date of course.


----------



## satel (Feb 16, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> Maybe it is, who knows. I understand why you'd be angry though, buying a product under the premise that it would get an update then never getting the update is frustrating.


 

just think about it 3+ months with no update the gateway team is definitely going to need to do something to keep the crowd entertained while they ready their update & they've chosen Garyoprah & SonyTease to do the trolling for them. this is exactly what is going on. but what surprise me the most is the hypocrites who take their side & defend their action,it seems in their eyes the gateway team & their trolls can't do no wrong.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 16, 2015)

After everyone spent all this money on a N3DS we can now take advantage of this opportunity until August to save for a Gateway and extra big fat mSD cards.  It's the reponsible thing to do.


----------



## Breith (Feb 16, 2015)

satel said:


> just think about it 3+ months with no update (...)


Well this is not true. We did release the update for the OG 3DS. Maybe this isn't that you was waiting for, but still.
We can say that Gary's joke wasn't funny, but not that GW team didn't do anything in 3 months.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 16, 2015)

satel said:


> just think about it 3+ months with no update the gateway team is definitely going to need to do something to keep the crowd entertained while they ready their update & they've chosen Garyoprah & SonyTease to do the trolling for them. this is exactly what is going on. but what surprise me the most is the hypocrites who take their side & defend their action,it seems in their eyes the gateway team & their trolls can't do no wrong.


 
Ahah, to me it's not about that, it's about the fact that they don't even have FB or Twitter account, in 2015 who want "entertain" and make a "hype" on geeks forums instead of doing it by social networks? To me if they would want to "lie" or do something negative they would be teasing by social networks, that's all. ^^

But maybe you are right, I'm not saying you're wrong, just to me it would be REALLY a stupid way to maintain the hype, when you have really better way to do it (again, through social medias).


----------



## Vickyle (Feb 16, 2015)

n3ds owners, who are eager to play majora's mask after it is released, I assume many of them?, have no choice but to get sky3ds, which is the only working card at the moment.

Hungry people gonna eat. I guess garyopa was just dangling carrot (countdown) in front of them.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 16, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Ahah, to me it's not about that, it's about the fact that they don't even have FB or Twitter account, in 2015 who want "entertain" and make a "hype" on geeks forums instead of doing it by social networks? To me if they would want to "lie" or do something negative they would be teasing by social networks, that's all. ^^
> 
> But maybe you are right, I'm not saying you're wrong, just to me it would be REALLY a stupid way to maintain the hype, when you have really better way to do it (again, through social medias).


 
They don't have any social medias probably because they don't want a knock on the door from Nintendo, anonymity is very important to them.


----------



## satel (Feb 16, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Ahah, to me it's not about that, it's about the fact that they don't even have FB or Twitter account, in 2015


 
it looks like they're a western hackers & this may explain why they don't like to use spy services like twitter & facebook.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh I see, it's true I didn't think about that since Smea (who is French) use it for exemple. But yes, if I was at their place, I wouldn't take the risk... XD


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> After everyone spent all this money on a N3DS we can now take advantage of this opportunity until August to save for a Gateway and extra big fat mSD cards.  It's the reponsible thing to do.



August couldn't come any sooner but you are right.  Extra time to prepare.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 16, 2015)

So the Chinese new year is this big long thing? Not that it matters its just another empty date


----------



## satel (Feb 16, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Oh I see, it's true I didn't think about that since Smea (who is French) use it for exemple. But yes, if I was at their place, I wouldn't take the risk... XD


 

i don't think they want to be in his shoes one day & remember he did it for FREE but the gateway team did it for millions of $$$ 






or maybe geohot = gateway ? 

remember geohot is a software hacker & gateway is all about software. 

maybe he's mr yellow or what ever his name was the one who found the 9.5 keys !!


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 16, 2015)

Kuin said:


> But yes, if I was at their place, I wouldn't take the risk... XD


Let's not exaggerate. They have nothing to hide from the Chinese government, hence there is no risk. It's all public anyway.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 16, 2015)

Nightwish said:


> Let's not exaggerate. They have nothing to hide from the Chinese government, hence there is no risk. It's all public anyway.


 
But maybe they're not Chinese.


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 16, 2015)

Malala said:


> You didn't account for the mandatory 2 weeks slack people give them every time they fail to deliver. That is before setting yet another date of course.


yeah of course I know that.
I just want him to know his optimistic is pointless.


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 16, 2015)

Kuin said:


> But maybe they're not Chinese.


I really don't think GW are Chinese


----------



## satel (Feb 16, 2015)

Nightwish said:


> Let's not exaggerate. They have nothing to hide from the Chinese government, hence there is no risk. It's all public anyway.


 

we know if they were china based hackers then they wouldn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## caffolote (Feb 16, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> After everyone spent all this money on a N3DS we can now take advantage of this opportunity until August to save for a Gateway and extra big fat mSD cards.  It's the reponsible thing to do.



What's your problem dude?


----------



## weatMod (Feb 16, 2015)

satel said:


> i don't think they want to be in his shoes one day & remember he did it for FREE but the gateway team did it for millions of $$$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not? Nothing happened to him 
Unless you count getting thousands in donations for legal fees that were spent on lavish South American vacations 
And tons of free publicity and lucrative job offers


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 16, 2015)

what's with August now? is that the next stop this hype-train is set for?


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 16, 2015)

Let's just ignore SonyUSA and Garyopa，that's the best way to deal with attention whore，just ignore them.

And please lock and delete this topic ,please, Administrator！


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 16, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> Let's just ignore SonyUSA and Garyopa，that's the best way to deal with attention whore，just ignore them.
> 
> And please lock and delete this topic ,please, Administrator！


 
They won't lock this topic. If they lock this topic another one will pop up and it'll be more work to clean up. Even if they moved this thread to the EoF there would be 50 threads asking how to get their Gateway working with N3DS.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 16, 2015)

We've seen all of this before in the other thread, history really does repeat itself. Go back in that old Gateway hype thread and you'll find the same kind of responses for everything, it's kinda eerie. But everyone on an OG 3DS/XL/2DS got their wishes in the end, must have stung pretty bad if all you had was a New 3DS, and I can sympathize with that.


----------



## Raz266 (Feb 16, 2015)

Most people already bought into the hype and bought a Gateway since the First announcement was made about about 3.0 it included N3DS with the Video using a N3D,  while also making this announcement surprisingly close to when Sky3DS was releasing.Why try when your too busy counting your money? Now we just have trolls and people who are "supposedly" close to GW trolling others making fake hype and making up excuses. Already got the money for lying to others and continuing to move the goal Posts all because they sadly have a monopoly and monopolys tend to treat their consumers like trash.

If Gary wasn't 100% he should have kept quiet about it, he's doing nothing but pissed more people off ruining his reception and as far as who know building hype for more GW purchases.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> what's with August now? is that the next stop this hype-train is set for?


 

Through the grape vine it's been said gateway has actually stated an August release.  Putting rest to Sony and Gary.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 16, 2015)

caffolote said:


> What's your problem dude?


We got along so well in the noob thread.  I take it you have an issue with me, care to talk about it?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Through the grape vine it's been said gateway has actually stated an August release. Putting rest to Sony and Gary.


 
Your grape vine sounds like it's just a bunch of dick weeds.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 16, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> We got along so well in the noob thread. I take it you have an issue with me, care to talk about it?


 
they seem to think you know more than ur letting on about Sony USA's baby bump and ultrasound picks


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 16, 2015)

Lets see in august,  i can wait till then,  have a new pc this week.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 16, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> they seem to think you know more than ur letting on about Sony USA's baby bump and ultrasound picks


I really don't know anything about the ultrasound pics but she has a cute baby bump.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 16, 2015)

SONY, release the gateway!!!

*Sony shits on ground*

No, I mean release the gateway god damn it 

Well im tired so wtever


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Your grape vine sounds like it's just a bunch of dick weeds.


 

well, to be honest, his grapevine with an august release is better than anything else that has been tossed up in the air - countdown, minecraft, etc....


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 16, 2015)

August.... Lol. It doesn't make sense. Whoever came whith this information is a moron. The whole n3ds thing is based on an exploit. If it is already discovered and workable, it is a matter of days or weeks. If they are still looking for it, then yeah, why not august, october or next february, but again it is impossible to predict something like that 6 month ahead, it is not a regular software development that doesn't require a breach to work.

Unless.... We need a new hardware (card) to use their new exploit/software, then yeah, with development time/production/shipment and mentioned CNY that shouldn't matter for us with our current GW card, then August becomes believable.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 16, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> well, to be honest, his grapevine with an august release is better than anything else that has been tossed up in the air - countdown, minecraft, etc....


 
I know you broke my Rainbow Dash you jerk


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

I'll be ready


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I'll be ready


 
August is a long time. That's almost an entire year after the N3DS launch*.

*Japanese launch.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> August is a long time. That's almost an entire year after the N3DS launch*.


 
I know, but will be worth the wait


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I know, but will be worth the wait


 
Hopefully! Back to waiting!~


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 16, 2015)

I think I will get a bigger mSD For my R4, it works great on the N3DS and I know there are some games I missed.  It works great on the N3DS.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 16, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> I think I will get a bigger mSD For my R4, it works great on the N3DS and I know there are some games I missed. It works great on the N3DS.


 
But the question is, does it work on the N3DS? I mean, on the N3DS, it works?


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

R4 works on 9.2 New 3ds

That sounds like a good time.

Is there a better ds cart for the new 3ds ?


----------



## Kuin (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> R4 works on 9.2 New 3ds
> 
> That sounds like a good time.
> 
> Is there a better ds cart for the new 3ds ?


 
The R4 can launch homebrew, eshop games, and is region free? If so, I'm interested, if not... :/


----------



## Zorua (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Through the grape vine it's been said gateway has actually stated an August release. Putting rest to Sony and Gary.


 
Is the source your asshole? That doesn't really count.....usually.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> R4 works on 9.2 New 3ds
> 
> That sounds like a good time.
> 
> Is there a better ds cart for the new 3ds ?



The DStwo is better if you want emulation from what I have heard.



Kuin said:


> The R4 can launch homebrew, eshop games, and is region free? If so, I'm interested, if not... :/


With the Wood firmware it is great at homebrew and is region free as well. I don't think eshop games work.  It is a great DS flashcart and cheap to.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh ok I see, "funny" guys. -_-


----------



## Kracken (Feb 16, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> The DStwo is better if you want emulation from what I have heard.


 
Is there a list anywhere of which DS cards work on the N3DS or is it the same list as the 3DS?


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> The DStwo is better if you want emulation from what I have heard.



I'll hold off and get the dstwo+


----------



## dustmite (Feb 16, 2015)

I am tired of jokes, teasing, fake ETA's, rumors, trolls and hype trains.

I just want to play.
I just want some value for my money I paid to Gateway.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 16, 2015)

dustmite said:


> I am tired of jokes, teasing, fake ETA's, rumors, trolls and hype trains.
> 
> I just want to play.
> I just want some value for my money I paid to Gateway.


 
I'd be concerned if you thought the opposite.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 16, 2015)

I really hate to think that they are just stringing us along to make sales but thats what it seems like... Everytime ive gotten close to buying a sky some sort of news or countdown/eta comes out n i hold off my purchase. now theyre basically saying its coming for sure before march... so once again i really dont want to buy a sky and end up not needing it come march...even though more than likely march will come and go and n3ds support from gateway will still be non existent :/


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 16, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> I really hate to think that they are just stringing us along to make sales but thats what it seems like... Everytime ive gotten close to buying a sky some sort of news or countdown/eta comes out n i hold off my purchase. now theyre basically saying its coming for sure before march... so once again i really dont want to buy a sky and end up not needing it come march...even though more than likely march will come and go and n3ds support from gateway will still be non existent :/


 
That March thing is completely fabricated, I haven't heard one thing to suggest it's real.


----------



## cearp (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> That March thing is completely fabricated, I haven't heard one thing to suggest it's real.


 
one question, how much $ for you to share?


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> That March thing is completely fabricated, I haven't heard one thing to suggest it's real.


 
garyopa himself said we should see a release by the end of February... 

"Sadly, it does not look like there will be release today, it could happen tomorrow or tomorrow after tomorrow, but relax and be sure that more updates are happening over next few days/weeks with everything to be completed by end of Feb"


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 16, 2015)

What's real anymore ?


----------



## Stremon (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> That March thing is completely fabricated, I haven't heard one thing to suggest it's real.


 
But have you heard anything that suggest it is false? 
Are you hiding any information from us? Come on, talk! hahaha nah nevermind just joking


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 16, 2015)

Little disapointed, i don't cancel my order but i'll be more suspicious because i wasn't suspecting garyop to be fake... Wait ans see...


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 16, 2015)

chipposhiva said:


> Little disapointed, i don't cancel my order but i'll be more suspicious because i wasn't suspecting garyop to be fake... Wait ans see...


 
He's not fake.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 16, 2015)

A





SonyUSA said:


> I've said before I can't, the payload server I installed it with no longer exists, therefore my QR Code (encoded probably) is of no use to anybody and without the payload, it's useless. Plus it's outdated and has no EmuNAND.


Ahhh yes its just been so long I forgotsss


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 16, 2015)

Stop.

Stop.

Stop.

Or I will make you stop.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 16, 2015)

I would just want to know that if:

1: the GW team is close to reach the goal (about the N3DS support) and if
2: are we SURE it will at least be release in February? And when I say SURE I mean ABSOLUTLY sure! 

If Sony could answer, it would be nice.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 16, 2015)

Kuin said:


> I would just want to know that if:
> 
> 1: the GW team is close to reach the goal (about the N3DS support) and if
> 2: are we SURE it will at least be release in February? And when I say SURE I mean ABSOLUTLY sure!
> ...


 
1. I dunno
2. I dunno


----------



## Stremon (Feb 16, 2015)

Kuin said:


> I would just want to know that if:
> 
> 1: the GW team is close to reach the goal (about the N3DS support) and if
> 2: are we SURE it will at least be release in February? And when I say SURE I mean ABSOLUTLY sure!
> ...


 
I think that's the main problem causing those 355 pages of complains, no one knows... Because gateway team decided to leave us in a complete fog, no matter what the reason is.


----------



## marksteele (Feb 16, 2015)

dammit sicklyboy I feel like I missed something interesting there lol

(on an unrelated note why is the root of dammit spelled damn, or more to the point, why isn't it damnit?)


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 16, 2015)

Soooo how or why were you chosen to make the official guide? Like you have to be somewhat affiliated with gw and or maxconsole. Because you made the first official gateway ultra guide and I'm pretty sure you manage the new one that was posted last week as well. Since when we pointed out your east egg typo you fixed it immediately. So why you lying homie?


----------



## Kuin (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, at least I prefer that than "well in 3 days" and "no wait, 1 week", "hum ah no, after the XXXX day of this XXXX month", etc etc. Thanks.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 16, 2015)

marksteele said:


> dammit sicklyboy I feel like I missed something interesting there lol
> 
> (on an unrelated note why is the root of dammit spelled damn, or more to the point, why isn't it damnit?)


 
It's "damn" and "damn it". "dammit" isn't a real world, it's just a 'safer' way to say damn it.



codychaosx said:


> Soooo how or why were you chosen to make the official guide? Like you have to be somewhat affiliated with gw and or maxconsole. Because you made the first official gateway ultra guide and I'm pretty sure you manage the new one that was posted last week as well. Since when we pointed out your east egg typo you fixed it immediately. So why you lying homie?


 
There was no typo.

Edit: Check out this sweet blue bar ;D
<--- I think I got some experience points


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> It's "damn" and "damn it". "dammit" isn't a real world, it's just a 'safer' way to say damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no typo.


 
lmao you didnt answer any of the questions and you're silly most of us all saw the typo. in fact i have a copy of the original pdf on my phone with the typo


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 16, 2015)

marksteele said:


> dammit sicklyboy I feel like I missed something interesting there lol
> 
> (on an unrelated note why is the root of dammit spelled damn, or more to the point, why isn't it damnit?)


 

Recap:

"i dnt beleve u cuz u r grill(sic)"
"no fuk u"

Nothing to see here, people.

Also after a few seconds of research I was proven wrong, it looks like "damnit" is the "improper" spelling of "dammit", which is the phonetical spelling of "damn it".

Damn it. 

I'm so confused now.


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 16, 2015)

Stremon said:


> I think that's the main problem causing those 355 pages of complains, no one knows... Because gateway team decided to leave us in a complete fog, no matter what the reason is.


We actually know the reason: if they had said in November that the update wouldn't be ready for months, they would have lost a lot of sales.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 16, 2015)

How did this thread manage to get over 350 pages? I quit


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 16, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> Recap:
> 
> "i dnt beleve u cuz u r grill(sic)"
> "no fuk u"
> ...


 
Yeah but 'dammit' is a bastardization of 'damn it' in the first place, I don't think it's officially a contraction for it:

From MW:
*Origin of DAMMIT*

alteration of _damn it_


----------



## Herre (Feb 16, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> How did this thread manage to get over 350 pages? I quit



We are on the peak, breath some fresh air and continue waiting for gateway


----------



## monkey24699 (Feb 16, 2015)

marksteele said:


> dammit sicklyboy I feel like I missed something interesting there lol
> 
> (on an unrelated note why is the root of dammit spelled damn, or more to the point, why isn't it damnit?)



That's what I thought too! I looked away for a second, then bam gone. For a second I thought it was a secret that accidentally got leaked. But then I'd just add another conspiracy to the list. And I'm not one to wear a tin foil hat. Except for that one time I went too far down the rabbit hole on YouTube.... That was a terrible week hahaha.


----------



## dandymanz (Feb 16, 2015)

Woah, you guys are still waiting for the Gateway release? Got get a Sky3ds to play or something. You would have completed the Zelda MM game by the time Gateway releases.

If it's something i learnt since my wait last November, it's that Gateway only releases when they're ready or when they want to steal some other company's thunder. All this complaining here is just a waste of your own time and it won't speed up the release. My guess is Gateway will release their update when the Supercard Dstwo+ gets released. Just like how they turned my attention away from getting the Sky3ds when it first got released. Well, at least the wait was still worth it since the blue button was better than the red one.


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 16, 2015)

Ah, so it hasn't been released yet? That's a shame... Is anyone interested in region free only on the N3DS?


----------



## vincecartercrazy (Feb 16, 2015)

to recap:

Someone called SonyUSA a stupid grill and SonyUSA called him a "sissy faggot"


----------



## SolarisHeights (Feb 16, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> Woah, you guys are still waiting for the Gateway release? Got get a Sky3ds to play or something. You would have completed the Zelda MM game by the time Gateway releases.
> 
> If it's something i learnt since my wait last November, it's that Gateway only releases when they're ready or when they want to steal some other company's thunder. All this complaining here is just a waste of your own time and it won't speed up the release. My guess is Gateway will release their update when the Supercard Dstwo+ gets released. Just like how they turned my attention away from getting the Sky3ds when it first got released. Well, at least the wait was still worth it since the blue button was better than the red one.


 

Hi, I have question.

if I buy sky3ds to play with N3DS, should I update N3DS firmware to 9.5? Or should I just stay with what it come with out of the box i think it come with 9.0 default

please respond


----------



## satel (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> 1. I dunno
> 2. I dunno


 
a step in the right direction. well done


----------



## ryanjf97 (Feb 16, 2015)

really quick question guys: my MMN3DSXL just came in, and I was wondering if I can System Transfer from my standard size New 3DS without updating either console. Can anyone help?


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 16, 2015)

SolarisHeights said:


> Hi, I have question.
> 
> if I buy sky3ds to play with N3DS, should I update N3DS firmware to 9.5? Or should I just stay with what it come with out of the box i think it come with 9.0 default
> 
> please respond


Might as well stay on 9.0 if you aren't interested in eshop and other online features... Also, it's better to stay offline if you're using Sky, as some people have been banned going online...


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 16, 2015)

SolarisHeights said:


> Hi, I have question.
> 
> if I buy sky3ds to play with N3DS, should I update N3DS firmware to 9.5? Or should I just stay with what it come with out of the box i think it come with 9.0 default
> 
> please respond


 
As of now, I'd say no. At the moment if you have an N3DS XL and some soldering experience you can hardware mod and dump your NAND (It's been confirmed as a successful dump + restore), however I'm still working on finding the proper CLK pin for the smaller version since the documented one was just kinda guessed.


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 16, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> really quick question guys: my MMN3DSXL just came in, and I was wondering if I can System Transfer from my standard size New 3DS without updating either console. Can anyone help?


You have to update both, sorry.


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 16, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> really quick question guys: my MMN3DSXL just came in, and I was wondering if I can System Transfer from my standard size New 3DS without updating either console. Can anyone help?


 

You have to upgrade to the latest firmware (either sysnand or emunand) to do system transfer.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Yeah but 'dammit' is a bastardization of 'damn it' in the first place, I don't think it's officially a contraction for it:
> 
> From MW:
> *Origin of DAMMIT*
> ...


----------



## dandymanz (Feb 16, 2015)

SolarisHeights said:


> Hi, I have question.
> 
> if I buy sky3ds to play with N3DS, should I update N3DS firmware to 9.5? Or should I just stay with what it come with out of the box i think it come with 9.0 default
> 
> please respond


 
Well, do you still want to use your N3DS with Gateway when they eventually release?

1) If yes, then don't update. But in the meantime, you can't play online for a few games which require you to be on the latest game version.

2) If no, then just update away. You can play any game online now. But be wary of been banned.


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 16, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> As of now, I'd say no. At the moment if you have an N3DS XL and some soldering experience you can hardware mod and dump your NAND (It's been confirmed as a successful dump + restore), however I'm still working on finding the proper CLK pin for the smaller version since the documented one was just kinda guessed.


Oh gosh the CLK pin was wrong? Well, if my shiny new N3DS ends up bricked...


----------



## Stremon (Feb 16, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


> Ah, so it hasn't been released yet? That's a shame... Is anyone interested in region free only on the N3DS?


 
Of course we are interested by regionfree, or else many of us would have bought a sky3DS already...
For me it is actually the ONLY interest of the gateway, since I already own so many original EUR games and want to make them run on my JAP N3DS...


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 16, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


> Oh gosh the CLK pin was wrong? Well, if my shiny new N3DS ends up bricked...


 
Only on the smaller N3DS image on 3DBrew. It won't brick you or anything, but for me it just refuses to properly read/write anything at all. Errors correctly though, so that's nice.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 16, 2015)

Stremon said:


> Of course we are interested by regionfree, or else many of us would have bought a sky3DS already...
> For me it is actually the ONLY interest of the gateway, since I already own so many original EUR games and want to make them run on my JAP N3DS...


 
My case as well, except US games. If sky3ds was region free I'd consider it, but at this point I just don't want to buy another cart since I already own a GW.


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 16, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Only on the smaller N3DS image on 3DBrew. It won't brick you or anything, but for me it just refuses to properly read/write anything at all. Errors correctly though, so that's nice.


Alright, let me know how it goes! I need to have a hard mod, just in case...


----------



## Kylecito (Feb 16, 2015)

Home​Consoles>​Nintendo 3DS Discussions>​*3DS - Semantics and vocabulary*​


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 16, 2015)

Kylecito said:


> Home​Consoles>​Nintendo 3DS Discussions>​*3DS - Semantics and vocabulary*​


WTF


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that Gateway read a minimum on forum like all companies does for their products.
It would be very nice to have a little intel not an ETA but just if it's still on tracks for new3DS, very very nice and pro.

I own sky and will receive GW tomorrow, i own 2 new3DS, regular an mmxl.
My wife use regular one with sky and like it but my mmxl still wait his GW and even more an 3.1.

Question : if i use sky on my mmxl during the "hypewait" even with wifi off, is there log or something else who records what i do ? I really don't want ban or worst on this beautiful gameboy ^^


----------



## Vickyle (Feb 16, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> We actually know the reason: if they had said in November that the update wouldn't be ready for months, they would have lost a lot of sales.


They are selling what they call never-fail-to-deliver reputations.


----------



## omegart (Feb 16, 2015)

No one have tried the hardware mod on regular n3ds?


----------



## dustmite (Feb 16, 2015)

I am tired of all this bullshit.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 16, 2015)

dustmite said:


> I am tired of all this bullshit.


So? We all are, but complaining won't do much.



omegart said:


> No one have tried the hardware mod on regular n3ds?


 
What hardware mod?


----------



## dustmite (Feb 16, 2015)

GW behaves like they are 3 years old.
" No - we don't want to talk, don't want"

Hey - be man or woman enough and step up your game - and say whats going on!

You are employed by us - the customers. We finance your lifestyle.
Its not such a brilliant idea to do such things with us.

Many of us are waiting since the beginning of December, and also
bought a JAP N3DS because of your video.

Maybe show some respect to us, and give some update about the progress.
Or release the software from the video, so we got something until there will be a final version.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 16, 2015)

omegart said:


> No one have tried the hardware mod on regular n3ds?


 
Only I it seems. And at the moment I'm still scouting out the CLK pin so no go for now.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 16, 2015)

dustmite said:


> GW behaves like they are 3 years old.
> " No - we don't want to talk, don't want"
> 
> Hey - be man or woman enough and step up your game - and say whats going on!
> ...


 
But if they have NOTHING TO SAY, what you want them to tell you? They always did like that and it's fine, they updated the GW to 3.0, etc, and now are working on N3DS support...

And for sure, your behaviour of crying like a baby "I'm tired of waiting" "I don't wanna wait anymore", is soooo much more mature. xD

There's still solution for people who don't wanna wait: Buy a Sky3DS or R5, buy your games, stop playing games, etc. xD

Let's just WAIT and SEE. ^^


----------



## Fabbbrrr (Feb 16, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Only I it seems. And at the moment I'm still scouting out the CLK pin so no go for now.


Please keep working on that, we all will be grateful at the end!


----------



## dustmite (Feb 16, 2015)

Kuin said:


> But if they have NOTHING TO SAY, what you want them to tell you? They always did like that and it's fine, they updated the GW to 3.0, etc, and now are working on N3DS support...
> 
> And for sure, your behaviour of crying like a baby "I'm tired of waiting" "I don't wanna wait anymore", is soooo much more mature. xD
> 
> ...


 

A weekly update would be ok for me. I.e. Statusupdate: 90 percent finished, ETA 10 days.

One line is enough.


Its actually the same if I would ask for a GW card and tell them I will pay SOON.
See? Impossible. But the other way around - no problem?
Really?


----------



## Inaki (Feb 16, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> As of now, I'd say no. At the moment if you have an N3DS XL and some soldering experience you can hardware mod and dump your NAND (It's been confirmed as a successful dump + restore), however I'm still working on finding the proper CLK pin for the smaller version since the documented one was just kinda guessed.



Hey, any info/link about this ? I have been waiting for this for some time now. I have a new 3ds xl and am willing to mod it already... can you provide any guidance ? I did the nand mod to several 3ds and 3ds xl before. I opened de new 3ds xl and I can see some test pads there, but was waiting for someone to actually figure out what's what and test it.

Thank you !


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 16, 2015)

Inaki said:


> Hey, any info/link about this ? I have been waiting for this for some time now. I have a new 3ds xl and am willing to mod it already... can you provide any guidance ? I did the nand mod to several 3ds and 3ds xl before. I opened de new 3ds xl and I can see some test pads there, but was waiting for someone to actually figure out what's what and test it.
> 
> Thank you !


 
XL is all found out, check here: http://gbatemp.net/threads/nand-backup-possible-i-hope.381506/


----------



## Kuin (Feb 16, 2015)

But I think they have a problem to keep the delay, and since hacking is not an exact science, if they say "10 days" and finally there is a problem that they didn't see before "ah sorry, 1 month", everybody will yell at them more than now "BUT THEY SAID 10 DAYYYYS", it's worst. ^^"


----------



## dustmite (Feb 16, 2015)

Kuin said:


> But I think they have a problem to keep the delay, and since hacking is not an exact science, if they say "10 days" and finally there is a problem that they didn't see before "ah sorry, 1 month", everybody will yell at them more than now "BUT THEY SAID 10 DAYYYYS", it's worst. ^^"


 

At least they can give a status update every few days. Then everything would be ok. I can understand everything, but keeping quiet? Thats not ok.

For many of us here a lot of money is involved.
Some people here are just waiting and will buy then. Sure - then its easy to say "don't complain".

But we who have already paid and got nothing - i think we have all rights to ask when
we will get what we paid for.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 16, 2015)

I would prefer it me too, of course, but I suppose they have their reasons. :/ Everytime they promised something, a fonctionnality, a downgrade, a feature, they brought it, but about the delay, yes... it's not perfect. I guess that quality needs time. ^^


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 16, 2015)

Kuin said:


> I would prefer it me too, of course, but I suppose they have their reasons. :/ Everytime they promised something, a fonctionnality, a downgrade, a feature, they brought it, but about the delay, yes... it's not perfect. I guess that quality needs time. ^^


 

So true unforunately, not reliable with dates but reliable with products


----------



## Goku17 (Feb 16, 2015)

dustmite said:


> At least they can give a status update every few days. Then everything would be ok. I can understand everything, but keeping quiet? Thats not ok.
> 
> For many of us here a lot of money is involved.
> Some people here are just waiting and will buy then. Sure - then its easy to say "don't complain".
> ...


 
It's really simple, mate.
I don't want to sound rude, but I said it before: Spending the Money for the Card or the n3DS, knowing it is in Fact not Working together, is Your own Fault! Sure the Communication with Gateway is hell of a crap, but nobody was FORCED by them to spent the Money. They tricked us with the Video? Maybe. But THAT was a Status-Update, that so many People waited for. And now the Yelling goes on because of it.
Keep calm. Like Kuin said, they allways delivered. Be patient.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 16, 2015)

dustmite said:


> At least they can give a status update every few days. Then everything would be ok. I can understand everything, but keeping quiet? Thats not ok.
> 
> For many of us here a lot of money is involved.
> Some people here are just waiting and will buy then. Sure - then its easy to say "don't complain".
> ...


Lol you paid for hardware, not software updates. They don't have to give you anything beyond the hardware.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 16, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Lol you paid for hardware, not software updates. They don't have to give you anything beyond the hardware.


Shhh don't say that too loud...


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 16, 2015)

nor3x said:


> Shhh don't say that too loud...


They are gonna provide updates regardless. I have stated this before, they aren't the type of group to abandon. (Keep in mind i refer to them as a group and not a company, they have no obligations to you) They have supported there same card for coming on 2 years and they are not showing signs of stopping.


----------



## Sendel (Feb 16, 2015)

Get a sky3DS.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 16, 2015)

Sendel said:


> Get a sky3DS.


I have a N3DS XL, a Gateway, and some other games for 3DS. I'm good, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 16, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> They are gonna provide updates regardless. I have stated this before, they aren't the type of group to abandon. (Keep in mind i refer to them as a group and not a company, they have no obligations to you) They have supported there same card for coming on 2 years and they are not showing signs of stopping.


Hey I know, this is not an "easy route" business, clearly if they are doing it, they're doing so because they at the least, like it. Implying that they will only give up if they HAVE to. I'm 27 and while the countdowns are fun they are only fun because this isn't my first rodeo, I think it's sad that some choose chaos over fun. Waiting is only as hard as ppl make it.


----------



## idx13 (Feb 16, 2015)

So was garyopa banned yet?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 16, 2015)

idx13 said:


> So was garyopa banned yet?


There's a lot of people here that should be banned well before Gary. Gary technically hasn't really done anything wrong on this forum. He made announcements on forums that he owns.


----------



## Goku17 (Feb 16, 2015)

idx13 said:


> So was garyopa banned yet?


Should he be banned 'cause all people believed in a deadline, which was never officially confirmed?
Ignore him and You should be fine.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 16, 2015)

And so the 3 days were over.

Not much has happened since then, with garyopa once more disappearing into the winds along with Sony.

All we know, is that the update would happen anytime soon.

Now, knowing how Gateway operates, we can estimate that the release would be over a weekend.

But that's a story for another time.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 16, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> And so the 3 days were over.
> 
> Not much has happened since then, with garyopa once more disappearing into the winds along with Sony.
> 
> ...


 

Better ending than Hotel Mario  10/10


----------



## storm75x (Feb 16, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> And so the 3 days were over.
> 
> Not much has happened since then, with garyopa once more disappearing into the winds along with Sony.
> 
> ...


Too much truth. 7.8/10 - IGN


----------



## lolboy (Feb 16, 2015)

Gateway: The release for N3DS is almost here, we are working on it...



Spoiler


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ha,, some people in Chinese forum suggesting 16 of august... Since they wait for the old one wait for about 8 mouths,,,what do you guys think??


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

any news in the last 10 pages? no?


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 16, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> Ha,, some people in Chinese forum suggesting 16 of august... Since they wait for the old one wait for about 8 mouths,,,what do you guys think??



I dont think so,  people who is mad about the fake countdown say that to encourage others to buy sky. 
Gateway,  not Gary,  send me an email saying aint would be long and 8 months is too long,  even in China


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 16, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> I dont think so, people who is mad about the fake countdown say that to encourage others to buy sky.
> Gateway, not Gary, send me an email saying aint would be long and 8 months is too long, even in China


 
So Gateway sent you an email saying it will be long til they release the update?


----------



## Fabbbrrr (Feb 16, 2015)

It's impossible to predict a release date 8 months earlier. Even multi.millionaire projects from biggest software companies can't make those predictions! 

Stop dreaming!!


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 16, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> So Gateway sent you an email saying it will be long til they release the update?


Would not be long... Tehy Dont say soon, is a good sign


----------



## callmebob (Feb 16, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> any news in the last 10 pages? no?


 
Yeah, Support for the "Newer" N3DS is just around the corner.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 16, 2015)

So the new trademark is "it won't be long". Need a song....


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 16, 2015)

Fabbbrrr said:


> It's impossible to predict a release date 8 months earlier. Even multi.millionaire projects from biggest software companies can't make those predictions!
> 
> Stop dreaming!!


 
Real companies can and deliver, they have project management, experience, know where they go and what to do. Of course if they rely on an exploit to be able to do a specific thing on a device made by someone else also trying on their side to block them, yes, it is impossible to predict this as said earlier, especially if said exploit is still to be found.


----------



## Inaki (Feb 16, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> XL is all found out, check here: http://gbatemp.net/threads/nand-backup-possible-i-hope.381506/


 

Thank you very much  I'll do the mod and report back.


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 16, 2015)

Gateway leads having sex:
"oh yeah baybe, yeah!! COME WITH ME, COOOOOOME!!!"
GW answer: soon


ah ah ah ah ah!!


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 16, 2015)

Lol,, they are talking about 16 of ausgust, 2016 now,,, 
I Hope the release can be around this weekend !



Fabbbrrr said:


> It's impossible to predict a release date 8 months earlier. Even multi.millionaire projects from biggest software companies can't make those predictions!
> 
> Stop dreaming!!


I totally get what you saying...
According to the forum.. In fact They did wait for 8 mouth for the old3DS first release...lol


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 16, 2015)

Inaki said:


> Thank you very much  I'll do the mod and report back.


 
Intrigued to hear your results. I wouldn't dare attempt something like that on my only 3DS unless I had money to replace it in the case that I mucked up (learnt from mistakes, such as accidentally destroying the LCD while removing my old PSP's UMD drive, lol).


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> Ha,, some people in Chinese forum suggesting 16 of august... Since they wait for the old one wait for about 8 mouths,,,what do you guys think??




August has already been confirmed for release date


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> August has already been confirmed for release date


Source?


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Source?



Gary said in an IRC chat that a memeber of gateway won't be back around to continue helping on project till August.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Gary said in an IRC chat that a memeber of gateway won't be back around to continue helping on project till August.



Any picture or link?
Even if that is true, does that mean that they will halt all progress?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 16, 2015)

Hes lying.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Gary said in an IRC chat that a memeber of gateway won't be back around to continue helping on project till August.


Anyone can use Gary's name there. Last time it was confirmed this way in the old thread it turned out to be fake.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 16, 2015)

song for gatewaiters


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 16, 2015)

So many cry babies in this thread - So Gary was wrong with his countdown, big deal. Just play some retail carts on your shiny new unit and be patient. No retail carts? Go buy your favorite ROM's cart or stick to your old 3DS for now. Just remember with each release GW, Sky and the like are sticking their necks out for us to enjoy our systems to the fullest. They're the ones that can get in real legal trouble while the worst we can get is a banned system. Don't even mention a bricked system - If yours is bricked that's by your own doing.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 16, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> So many cry babies in this thread - So Gary was wrong with his countdown, big deal. Just play some retail carts on your shiny new unit and be patient. No retail carts? Go buy your favorite ROM's cart or stick to your old 3DS for now. Just remember with each release GW, Sky and the like are sticking their necks out for us to enjoy our systems to the fullest. They're the ones that can get in real legal trouble while the worst we can get is a banned system. Don't even mention a bricked system - If yours is bricked that's by your own doing.


Good man. I like the way you think.


----------



## satel (Feb 16, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> Sky and the like are sticking their necks out for us to enjoy our systems to the fullest. They're the ones that can get in real legal trouble while the worst we can get is a banned system


 

our daily dose of wisdom from gbatemp's 10 year old fan club. i can't get enough of it lol

actually you are right,last i have heard both SKY & GW were charity organizations.


----------



## Thereddee (Feb 16, 2015)

I keep reading Gary, but who is he? and where do he post?


----------



## Sora Takeuchi (Feb 16, 2015)

This a good deal for a new 3ds?


----------



## Classicgamer (Feb 16, 2015)

all this he-said-she-said stuff isn't going to get us anywhere.

ignore sonyusa. ignore garyopa. ignore people who say countdowns and preach release dates. *they are not the gw team*.

do wait patiently and check the gateway website once every few days. it will be out when it's done. gw wants it out as well.

I understand how it's hard to wait, being a gamer and all. all I can suggest is to buy FFVII on steam and HD mod it to pass the time - it looks and plays sweet!


----------



## inihility (Feb 16, 2015)

Sora Takeuchi said:


> This a good deal for a new 3ds?


 

Here's your cookie.


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 16, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> So many cry babies in this thread - So Gary was wrong with his countdown, big deal. Just play some retail carts on your shiny new unit and be patient. No retail carts? Go buy your favorite ROM's cart or stick to your old 3DS for now. Just remember with each release GW, Sky and the like are sticking their necks out for us to enjoy our systems to the fullest. They're the ones that can get in real legal trouble while the worst we can get is a banned system. Don't even mention a bricked system - If yours is bricked that's by your own doing.


off topic, this is a thread about whining and updates (lack of).
Thanks for your speech of truth about the difficulties GW are facing for us and for nothing else than our joy.... And money. I'm in tears, such beauty and passion coming from their work.


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 16, 2015)

satel said:


> our daily dose of wisdom from gbatemp's 10 year old fan club. i can't get enough of it lol
> 
> actually you are right,last i have heard both SKY & GW were charity organizations.


 

Our daily dose of tears from gbatemp's grown-up fanclub


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 16, 2015)

Lets start demand answer from GW,  they say soon,  we need to know when.   Stop the BS already,  Garyopa and SonyUsa just have a bizarre sense of humor and a false sense of morality against piracy behind this jokes. 

Im gonna send questions to GW support.
[email protected]

Remember we all pay for a product that promise support to the new3ds


----------



## DevilHands (Feb 16, 2015)

^ Already tried. No replies


----------



## dustmite (Feb 16, 2015)

Classicgamer said:


> all this he-said-she-said stuff isn't going to get us anywhere.
> 
> ignore sonyusa. ignore garyopa. ignore people who say countdowns and preach release dates. *they are not the gw team*.
> 
> ...


 
I agree. We should stop this thing here. Its a waste of time and gives others the opportunity to play us.


----------



## ucta (Feb 16, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Lets start demand answer from GW, they say soon, we need to know when. Stop the BS already, Garyopa and SonyUsa just have a bizarre sense of humor and a false sense of morality against piracy behind this jokes.
> 
> Im gonna send questions to GW support.
> [email protected]
> ...


 
sure spamming them truly will speed up the release -_- some one is really desperate.
guys just buy a sky and enjoy games that are >9.0 and wait for gw


----------



## satel (Feb 16, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> Our daily dose of tears from gbatemp's grown-up fanclub


 

i see no tears nor brains


----------



## Bananawagon (Feb 16, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Lets start demand answer from GW, they say soon, we need to know when. Stop the BS already, Garyopa and SonyUsa just have a bizarre sense of humor and a false sense of morality against piracy behind this jokes.
> 
> Im gonna send questions to GW support.
> [email protected]
> ...


 


It's fine if you send an email and share their reply with us, but if we all start to spam them they waste time on reading and replying, while they could also spend that time on working on the update.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

There is no update


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> There is no update


Prove it


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

Check gateway Web page


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Check gateway Web page


I don't see a post stating that they lied to us


----------



## garyopa (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Gary said in an IRC chat that a memeber of gateway won't be back around to continue helping on project till August.


 
Haha.. Very funny. -- I have NEVER used IRC in over 5 years, last time I was an actual active person posting on IRC was back in early days of Team Jungle when I was member of it, and producing Hitachi firmwares along with c4eva for the Xbox 360.

Anything after that time period on IRC is 100% NOT from me in any shape form or way.

The only places I currently post is here, and of course on my sites MaxConsole, Xbox-Scene and hang-out at times over at AtariAge, and in the past you will find a ton of old posts from when I was admin over at PSX-Scene but I don't post there anymore.

If you find anything with my nick attached to it elsewhere, except for those above ^^ sites I listed, then it is 100% FAKEd, and not from me directly.

Anyhow, getting back to the topic at hand, GW told me early this morning they will make an 'official announcement SOON' but didn't offer any clue or hint of a timeframe of WHEN this actual announcement will OCCUR in their SOON future universe, or WHAT it might contain as in words or subject matter.


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 16, 2015)

guess I was smart and logical when I was saying that new 3ds support was the biggest gamble of all.  it was.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 16, 2015)

fuck off dude. Dont tell us anything until you have a concrete date.. all due respect gary oprah...which is very little


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

garyopa said:


> snip
> 
> Anyhow, getting back to the topic at hand, GW told me early this morning they will make an 'official announcement SOON' but didn't offer any clue or hint of a timeframe of WHEN this actual announcement will OCCUR in their SOON future universe, or WHAT it might contain as in words or subject matter.


See, see? Even he's pissed.


----------



## Bananawagon (Feb 16, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Anyhow, getting back to the topic at hand, GW told me early this morning they will make an 'official announcement SOON' but didn't offer any clue or hint of a timeframe of WHEN this actual announcement will OCCUR in their SOON future universe, or WHAT it might contain as in words or subject matter.


 

Thanks. I appreciate that you start quoting their messages. Can you screenshot the email by any chance?


----------



## satel (Feb 16, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Anyhow, getting back to the topic at hand, GW told me early this morning they will make an 'official announcement SOON' but didn't offer any clue or hint of a timeframe of WHEN this actual announcement will OCCUR in their SOON future universe, or WHAT it might contain as in words or subject matter.


 

why the hell do they need to make YET ANOTHER ANNOUNCEMENT !!!!! where the hell is the update they promised will be released within days of beta testing it ??? back to official trolling ?


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 16, 2015)

The cake is a lie.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 16, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> ^ Already tried. No replies


It takes some time to respond


----------



## typ0 (Feb 16, 2015)

Don't bag him after he gave an actual update, even if it was about an announcement about an announcement that will announce the new announcement which will be soon.

Pretty sure I have doubted him and this whole shit storm but at least he came back and showed his face, posted and yeah... 

Gary, while you are here, can I please ask the question... Have you told GW how terrible their PR is and possibly discussed how bad for business this is for them.
Judging by their reply to you that included the word "soon" I can only imagine they haven't listened if you have.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

Bananawagon said:


> Thanks. I appreciate that you start quoting their messages. Can you screenshot the email by any chance?



You need a screen shot of them saying soon?  They have been saying soon for 4 months now.


----------



## NgXAlex (Feb 16, 2015)

Ok, an official announcement so still no release...............


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 16, 2015)

too bad hurricane season is over.... i hope the next one wipes his entire village away.


----------



## Bananawagon (Feb 16, 2015)

satel said:


> why the hell do they need to make YET ANOTHER ANNOUNCEMENT !!!!! where the hell is the update they promised will be released within days of beta testing it ??? back to official trolling ?


 

You don't want to hear how their progress is going from them officially, after weeks of silence and lack of communication?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

Meanwhile, Gary:


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 16, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> too bad hurricane season is over.... i hope the next one wipes his entire village away.


 
And this would change what? False hope from someone on the internet that everyone gives "GOD" status to. In the end, we still wait for Gateway's release wether Gary is alive or not. Cool your jets.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

typ0 said:


> Gary, while you are here, can I please ask the question... Have you told GW how terrible their PR is and possibly discussed how bad for business this is for them.
> Judging by their reply to you that included the word "soon" I can only imagine they haven't listened if you have.



There is no new 3ds support.  Gateway is never going to say that though


----------



## Muskusrat (Feb 16, 2015)

garyopa said:


> last Anyhow, getting back to the topic at hand, GW told me early this morning they will make an 'official announcement SOON' but didn't offer any clue or hint of a timeframe of WHEN this actual announcement will OCCUR in their SOON future universe, or WHAT it might contain as in words or subject matter.


 
Thanks for the update!


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 16, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> And this would change what? False hope from someone on the internet that everyone gives "GOD" status to. In the end, we still wait for Gateway's release wether Gary is alive or not. Cool your jets.


 
It would be exactly what he deserves for trolling thousands of people to try and get some sales. Hes nothing but a politician.


----------



## satel (Feb 16, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> too bad hurricane season is over.... i hope the next one wipes *internet from his village*.


 

fixed


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> There is no new 3ds support. Gateway is never going to say that though


Source?


----------



## davhuit (Feb 16, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Haha.. Very funny. -- I have NEVER used IRC in over 5 years, last time I was an actual active person posting on IRC was back in early days of Team Jungle when I was member of it, and producing Hitachi firmwares along with c4eva for the Xbox 360.
> 
> Anything after that time period on IRC is 100% NOT from me in any shape form or way.
> 
> ...


 
So he's right. In GW universe, "Soon" = "several months" so it might be August


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 16, 2015)

Muskusrat said:


> Thanks for the update!


 
You got some brown substance on your nose? oh yeah, its Gary's shit... get your head out of there.



MrJason005 said:


> Source?


 
What source do you need? if they were close, they would have released something... anything to the public.. the fact that they are too embarrassed to talk about anything is proof enough that no n3ds support is coming


----------



## garyopa (Feb 16, 2015)

typ0 said:


> Don't bag him after he gave an actual update, even if it was about an announcement about an announcement that will announce the new announcement which will be soon.
> 
> Pretty sure I have doubted him and this whole shit storm but at least he came back and showed his face, posted and yeah...
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, that don't seem to listen too well. -- But that is why they going to make an announcement to help calm the waters finally, I told them in my reply they should at least include a new updated video that might help go along way showing what features, etc. are working on current just released models, but not sure if they will take my PR hints up and include them in their announcement to be posted in the near future which I hope will be sooner then later.


----------



## Bananawagon (Feb 16, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> What source do you need? if they were close, they would have released something... anything to the public.. the fact that they are too embarrassed to talk about anything is proof enough that no n3ds support is coming


 

Maybe they only release something when it's complete, not when 'they are close'.


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 16, 2015)

satel said:


> i see no tears *nor brains*


 

Of course, they're inside your head


----------



## DevilHands (Feb 16, 2015)

Why can't we have what SonyUSA have?? WHYYYY??????


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> What source do you need? if they were close, they would have released something... anything to the public.. the fact that they are too embarrassed to talk about anything is proof enough that no n3ds support is coming


Lovely! Speculation based on purely hunches!
May I remind you how their buisness model works?
Also, Don't forget. Excactly the same rumors appeared during Gateway Ultra 3.0 and also during the Multi-ROM update.
In the end, they *delivered*. We may not know when, *but they will deliver.*


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 16, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Yeah, that don't seem to listen too well. -- But that is why they going to make an announcement to help calm the waters finally, I told them in my reply they should at least include a new updated video that might help go along way showing what features, etc. are working on current just released models, but not sure if they will take my PR hints up and include them in their announcement to be posted in the near future which I hope will be sooner then later.


 
Where do you live? Santo Domingo? Close to that? Like I said, I have family there. They want to meet you. They are all over Cansino...Los Minas....La Capital... They are looking for some guy named Gary



MrJason005 said:


> Lovely! Speculation based on purely hunches!
> May I remind you how their buisness model works?
> Also, Don't forget. Excactly the same rumors appeared during Gateway Ultra 3.0 and also during the Multi-ROM update.
> In the end, they *delivered*. We may not know when, *but they will deliver.*


 
Ill concede to this my level headed friendo.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 16, 2015)

M





satel said:


> why the hell do they need to make YET ANOTHER ANNOUNCEMENT !!!!! where the hell is the update they promised will be released within days of beta testing it ??? back to official trolling ?



Men Garyopa is only making a parody of GW support,  and maybe they have a differeng treat with he,  but in the end hi receive the same answers and thats all.  They have a rare sense of humor because new3ds support is not a live or die situation,  and for the rest must be the same,  its only a update.


----------



## Kay|s7eR (Feb 16, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Anyhow, getting back to the topic at hand, GW told me early this morning they will make an 'official announcement SOON' but didn't offer any clue or hint of a timeframe of WHEN this actual announcement will OCCUR in their SOON future universe, or WHAT it might contain as in words or subject matter.


 
The announcement will stipulate that they'll release something soon™.


----------



## Diag (Feb 16, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Anyhow, getting back to the topic at hand, GW told me early this morning they will make an 'official announcement SOON' but didn't offer any clue or hint of a timeframe of WHEN this actual announcement will OCCUR in their SOON future universe, or WHAT it might contain as in words or subject matter.


 
aka "people, pls, don´t go buy a sky3ds, go buy a gw, it´s happening, reaaaaally (soon of course)" *thihihihihihi*

(and see mrjasons picture)


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 16, 2015)

Guys stop being assholes. Garyopa is a well-respected mod of a very famous forum. He's trying his best. He's not obligated to give an update. He's not Gateway. He's appeasing your cries and sobs. Relax. In the meantime I'm calling the mods for a cleanup. Thanks for everything Garyopa. You're awesome man!


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

Question time!
*If they were to release a newer video showcasing the features, would you wait a little more?*


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

How long you plan on waiting for support Mr. Jason?

August seems like the earliest at this point.  I think Chinese forum has it right by saying August 2016


----------



## Muskusrat (Feb 16, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> You got some brown substance on your nose? oh yeah, its Gary's shit... get your head out of there.


 
Not really but what is the point in shooting the messenger, only thing it does is make sure the messenger never comes around anymore to post messages.

Besides most of the people here are little cry babies, no one forced you to get a gateway. I made the mistake of getting one, after importing a N3DS, but that is on me. Should have just waited with the holl N3DS untill a flashcard would work with the features I wanted.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> Guys stop being assholes. Garyopa is a well-respected mod of a very famous forum. He's trying his best. He's not obligated to give an update. He's not Gateway. He's appeasing your cries and sobs. Relax. In the meantime I'm calling the mods for a cleanup. Thanks for everything Garyopa. You're awesome man!




Gary was told "Soon" by gateway.

Gateway never told him release is in 3 days.

He's a fucking loser trying to get a rise out of all of us.


----------



## s-arash (Feb 16, 2015)

you know man

if gateway dont release the update SOON , i think i'll be banned SOON from gbateam cause of replying to garyopa and SONYUSA posts


----------



## garyopa (Feb 16, 2015)

Since all those 'countdown' timers clearly don't work, as GW never keeps any dates, or timeframes, I made the perfect clock that will NEVER be wrong:

http://www.tickcounter.com/countup/...e_First_Gateway_video_showing_New_3DS_support

Just click the above link from now on, and you will know right to the second how far you come.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Gary was told "Soon" by gateway.
> 
> Gateway never told him release is in 3 days.
> 
> He's a fucking loser trying to get a rise out of all of us.


Dude. Shut the fuck up. You're trolling and getting very obnoxious. You're jumping to conclusions. mods?


----------



## satel (Feb 16, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Since all those 'countdown' timers clearly don't work, as GW never keeps any dates, or timeframes, I made the perfect clock that will NEVER be wrong:
> 
> http://www.tickcounter.com/countup/...e_First_Gateway_video_showing_New_3DS_support
> 
> Just click the above link from now on, and you will know right to the second how far you come.


 

you first honest post in 77 days.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 16, 2015)

satel said:


> you first honest post in 77 days.


I cannot wait for you to be banned. Garyopa is far from a liar. That's like calling Wololo or the Zett a liar. Get a life kid. You're very obnoxious.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> He's a fucking loser trying to get a rise out of all of us.


 

If that was true......wouldn't that mean that you've done exactly what was wanted? 

People would you please cool your jets, knock off the death wishes, the insults, and the all-around bullshit.
Yes, we know your patience is wearing thin. Ours is too as we try to keep this thread somewhat focused and keep it from becoming a muck-flinging festival.

Think for a moment that every word you're reading in every one of these posts is typed by a person not unlike yourself; A fallible human being that is probably well-intentioned. I don't think anybody here is looking to screw anyone else.
You don't have to gather in a circle and sing kum-ba-yah together but you do have to be civil to one another.


----------



## Nollog (Feb 16, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> Dude. Shut the fuck up. You're trolling and getting very obnoxious. You're jumping to conclusions. mods?


"their last email was on Thursday when I started this timer after being told the release will be in the coming days"


----------



## Kugz (Feb 16, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> Dude. Shut the fuck up. You're trolling and getting very obnoxious. You're jumping to conclusions. mods?


 

... the only reliable source of information came to a hype thread and provided a false time frame for something to be announced and the announcement was 'lol actually I was told Soon by Gateway as well'. Don't defend this guy, he knew what he was doing. As I stated in an earlier post, transparency is key when dealing with deadlines that may or may not be met. 

He convinced a lot of people to come back and check consistently for news on the release, perhaps influencing people to purchase the product he so clearly endorses and is affiliated with and he took the faith we had in him and used it to play a silly topical game.

That wasted our time. A simple update saying that he had received word from the Gateway team that there might be something in the next few days and to check their website then, would have saved us a lot of time and annoyance.

Back to MH4, SKY3DS ftw!


----------



## Doran754 (Feb 16, 2015)

Well I havn't posted in this shitfest of a thread for over a month, so I'll throw my 2p in right now. It'll be released on the 03/03/15!! I picked 03/03 because even if the yanks read it backwards it's still the same date, and because why the hell not. YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 16, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Since all those 'countdown' timers clearly don't work, as GW never keeps any dates, or timeframes, I made the perfect clock that will NEVER be wrong:
> 
> http://www.tickcounter.com/countup/...e_First_Gateway_video_showing_New_3DS_support
> 
> Just click the above link from now on, and you will know right to the second how far you come.


Thanks for all you've done, Garyopa.You're the man! Im sorry you have to deal with such petty people and their insults.


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> I cannot wait for you to be banned. Garyopa is far from a liar. That's like calling Wololo or the Zett a liar. Get a life kid. You're very obnoxious.


What happened?
Another fanboy ...of garyopa?
Lol


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 16, 2015)

shamzie said:


> Well I havn't posted in this shitfest of a thread for over a month, so I'll throw my 2p in right now. It'll be released on the 03/03/15!! I picked 03/03 because even if the yanks read it backwards it's still the same date, and because why the hell not. YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST.


 
Get ready for Preston to work Man Ure today


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 16, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> What happened?
> Another fanboy ...of garyopa?
> Lol


No. A guy who knows of popular and well-renowned moderators and developers. Cant wait until Gateway releases and you guys look like douchebags

Requested thread lock. This is getting ridiculous. Trolls everywhere.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> Requested thread lock. This is getting ridiculous. Trolls everywhere.


 
Why would GBAtemp close its own hype thread? You do know it was GBAtempers who created Gateway right? You have to know that by now.


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 16, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> Requested thread lock. This is getting ridiculous. Trolls everywhere.


 
You won't get anything with the request tho. Both trolls and non-trolls have asked for it anyway but it's like it has been said, if this is locked, another one will just appear afterwards


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 16, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> Requested thread lock. This is getting ridiculous. Trolls everywhere.


 

Agreed a new one should be created with less angry people. Wait nvm people will just go there and complain. >.>


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 16, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> Cant wait until Gateway releases and you guys look like douchebags



Just speaking as someone on the outside looking in (no 3DS, no Gateway, no dog in this race) _LOTS_ of people here already look like douchebags.

Keep it classy, GBAtemp.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 16, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> The cake is a lie.


So is Gateway.. for now.


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> No. A guy who knows of popular and well-renowned moderators and developers. Cant wait until Gateway releases and you guys look like douchebags


Lol can't wait too.
Hi boy , it's time to take your pills.
We just want our support,no trolls again and again.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 16, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Why would GBAtemp close its own hype thread? You do know it was GBAtempers who created Gateway right? You have to know that by now.


 

Really? I didn't know that. 

Anyway, the whole reason we don't intend to close this thread is to keep all of this vitriol contained in one spot. It's sort of like putting a tourniquet above a snakebite; We don't want the problem spreading.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

If the thread was locked, GBAtemp would crash.
Anyway, if you are impatient, your own fault.
Mods are here


----------



## typ0 (Feb 16, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Yeah, that don't seem to listen too well. -- But that is why they going to make an announcement to help calm the waters finally, I told them in my reply they should at least include a new updated video that might help go along way showing what features, etc. are working on current just released models, but not sure if they will take my PR hints up and include them in their announcement to be posted in the near future which I hope will be sooner then later.


 

Ok great, now we are getting somewhere thanks.

I think a video may be "too much" effort for little pay off. If they show a heap of new features that aren't available to N3DS users then I don't think people will calm down, probably rage even more.

Ok so here it is. Could you please tell them directly.... We are happy with just the bare bones N3DS support. We don't need all the fancy extras right now, they can polish and tweak and beta test for a while longer, BUT while they add everything that GW users on non N3DS consoles are enjoying, how about release a beta (even alpha if they wish to call it that) so we can just start using our cards and systems.

The video showing N3DS support shows us that it is possible, so if they have that working, throw us an Alpha/Beta that works. They can continue on their current timeframe for the rest (1 week, 1 month, whenever they were planning to release). As long as it won't brick us, we will be happy with something.

Thanks!


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 16, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Really? I didn't know that.


 
Its true


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 16, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Its true




Wow! That's kinda awesome! Do staff members get kickbacks on all the money the Gateway is making? Or are we expected to settle for all of these Liters of Delicious Tears?


----------



## storm75x (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh, for my, any everyone else's sake. Guys, *PLEASE* stop insulting Gary, he has never done anything wrong. It was just a misunderstanding, it was * ALL* a _misunderstanding_ since the start, since you decided you buy Gateway despite the *excuse me* *"shitty"* customer support. Don't shoot the messenger. Sure, he didn't make it clear in his post but what counts was his faith in Gateway and his intention of hyping all of us up.



			
				garyopa said:
			
		

> Now hurry up, play the 'song of time' as the Moon is Falling Faster now, *will Gateway be able to save the world*!


He already hinted that he didn't know it was going to come within 3 days, don't let your anger cloud your judgement. That is all.


----------



## Kugz (Feb 16, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Wow! That's kinda awesome! Do staff members get kickbacks on all the money the Gateway is making? Or are we expected to settle for all of these Liters of Delicious Tears?


 
GBATemp Tears could be worth a lot of money in a Zombie Apocalypse. I wouldn't take that perk for granted, could come handy when you need some TP


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 16, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Wow! That's kinda awesome! Do staff members get kickbacks on all the money the Gateway is making? Or are we expected to settle for all of these Liters of Delicious Tears?


 
The creators get kickbacks...... i believe bashing Sky3ds gets 1 penny a post for current staff...not former staff


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 16, 2015)

Kugz said:


> GBATemp Tears could be worth a lot of money in a Zombie Apocalypse. I wouldn't take that perk for granted, could come handy when you need some TP




That's why I need to know if we're gonna get any of that Gateway money. I plan to put in a pool for all of these tears.



Ralph1611 said:


> The creators get kickbacks...... i believe bashing Sky3ds gets 1 penny a post for current staff...not former staff



Oh, well no wonder I'm not getting any checks in the mail. I don't see any good reason to bash either one.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 16, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Just speaking as someone on the outside looking in (no 3DS, no Gateway, no dog in this race) _LOTS_ of people here already look like douchebags.
> 
> Keep it classy, GBAtemp.


But Im a good douchebag


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 16, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> But Im a good douchebag




You're the Summer's Eve amidst the Dollar General equivalent brands.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 16, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> You're the Summer's Eve amidst the Dollar General equivalent brands.


I'll take it!


----------



## satel (Feb 16, 2015)

i really don't like what is going on here,it's bad enough putting up with the gateway team deceiving ways & the constant trolling by the people associated with the team but on top of all this we are now getting *silenced* by the gateway defence team.. 

i will log out & just keep checking the gateway website for news,might comeback ONCE the update is out.

see you SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## niño de cobre (Feb 16, 2015)

your lack of patience it baffles me guys
like many others i jumped the n3ds import hype and now im waiting too, but i dont undersand all the hate, if gw team hasnt released n3ds support is because is not ready yet, or maybe is ready but they are making their magic to stop the copycats for stealing their work, etc.

#teampatience


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 16, 2015)

niño de cobre said:


> your lack of patience it baffles me guys
> like many other i jumped the n3ds import hype and now im waiting too, but i dont undersand all the hate, if gw team hasnt released n3ds support is because is not ready yet, or maybe is ready but they are making their magic to stop the copycats for stealing their work, etc.
> 
> #teampatience


 

My issue with that is...they show video of it working. What happened?? I don't think GW ever said anything on it.


----------



## frankGT (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi!! Can i play DS games on New 3DS with gateway while i wait for 3ds support? Thanks


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

frankGT said:


> Hi!! Can i play DS games on New 3DS with gateway while i wait for 3ds support? Thanks


Not unless you have a DS flashcard


----------



## storm75x (Feb 16, 2015)

frankGT said:


> Hi!! Can i play DS games on New 3DS with gateway while i wait for 3ds support? Thanks





Spoiler










Big picture so you can see the *NOPE*.​


----------



## frankGT (Feb 16, 2015)

I thougt 1 of the 2 flash cards included in the gateway was a DS flashcard. Thanks


----------



## storm75x (Feb 16, 2015)

frankGT said:


> I thougt 1 of the 2 flash cards included in the gateway was a DS flashcard.


Only works on FW4.5 or below.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

storm75x said:


> Only works on FW4.5 or below.


he can use flashcardtimewarp.cia


----------



## niño de cobre (Feb 16, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Not unless you have a DS flashcard


 
the blue card doesnt work on the new3ds??

i have it but i havent test it yet, i just use my dstwo for ds games on the new3ds.


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 16, 2015)

frankGT said:


> I thougt 1 of the 2 flash cards included in the gateway was a DS flashcard. Thanks


 
It might be possible in the future but that can only be tested after the actual support is released and if it's possible to install CIAs



MrJason005 said:


> he can use flashcardtimewarp.cia


Not while the support isn't released, he can't.



niño de cobre said:


> the blue card doesnt work on the new3ds??
> 
> i have it but i havent test it yet, i just use my dstwo for ds games on the new3ds.


 
It was blocked at 6.x


----------



## storm75x (Feb 16, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> he can use flashcardtimewarp.cia


Which... he needs to access Emunand to install it, that he can't access.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

niño de cobre said:


> the blue card doesnt work on the new3ds??
> 
> i have it but i didnt test it, i just use my dstwo for ds games on the new3ds.


http://gbatemp.net/threads/release-use-blocked-ds-flashcards-on-3ds-probably-n3ds-too.376719/
n3ds support needs to come out tho


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Gary said in an IRC chat that a memeber of gateway won't be back around to continue helping on project till August.


 
He doesn't use IRC



Classicgamer said:


> all this he-said-she-said stuff isn't going to get us anywhere.
> 
> ignore sonyusa. ignore garyopa. ignore people who say countdowns and preach release dates. *they are not the gw team*.
> 
> ...


 
Ew, enjoy spending hours patching the proper textures and MUSIC back into it, since they decided to rip out the CD quality audio and put in midi files for all the music... wtf.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 16, 2015)

shouldn't the mii exploit only mess up miis in sysnand? after setting up the exploit, if you unlink sysnand and emunand, and format emunand, then i think the broken mii problem should only occur in sysnand, not in emunand. The same thing happens on my 4.2 3ds, cuz going to ds profile in sysnand  crashes, but going to ds profile in emunand is fine


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> shouldn't the mii exploit only mess up miis in sysnand? after setting up the exploit, if you unlink sysnand and emunand, and format emunand, then i think the broken mii problem should only occur in sysnand, not in emunand. The same thing happens on my 4.2 3ds, cuz going to ds profile in sysnand crashes, but going to ds profile in emunand is fine


I did say this to other threads as well.
Something tells me that they weren't using Miis in the first place...


----------



## VuuI (Feb 16, 2015)

I'd laugh my ass off if they used Cubic ninja for the exploit.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 16, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> My issue with that is...they show video of it working. What happened?? I don't think GW ever said anything on it.


That video is either a mockup, or a VERY early prototype, considering that they only showcased some of the basic functions.


----------



## bache (Feb 16, 2015)

On a happier note, my MH4 cover plates arrived today 
Other than being glossy fingerprint magnets, they're sexy as fuck.



Spoiler










 
Now if I could just play the game...


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 16, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I did say this to other threads as well.
> Something tells me that they weren't using Miis in the first place...


 
You guys keep asking that, but you also keep forgetting the initial exploit DIDN'T HAVE EMUNAND, plus unlinked sysnand and emunand has some issues with eshop and other things as well.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> You guys keep asking that, but you also keep forgetting the initial exploit DIDN'T HAVE EMUNAND, plus unlinked sysnand and emunand has some issues with eshop and other things as well.


*FINALLY!* Some insight on what's taking so long.


----------



## VuuI (Feb 16, 2015)

bache said:


> On a happier note, my MH4 cover plates arrived today
> Other than being glossy fingerprint magnets, they're sexy as fuck.
> 
> 
> ...


 
ah man, they're glossy? That's a bummer. I really like the matte finish on my stock black n3ds. feels nice to touch.


----------



## bache (Feb 16, 2015)

VuuI said:


> ah man, they're glossy? That's a bummer. I really like the matte finish on my stock black n3ds. feels nice to touch.


 
Yeah, it bummed me out a bit too. Wasn't what I was expecting, but at least they look good.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> You guys keep asking that, but you also keep forgetting the initial exploit DIDN'T HAVE EMUNAND, plus unlinked sysnand and emunand has some issues with eshop and other things as well.


Curious for your opinion on unlinking.  I understand the eshop issue, what others are there?

Edit: so there is no confusion, this question is about the current exploit, not the August 14th one.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Curious for your opinion on unlinking. I understand the eshop issue, what others are there?


Indeed! Spill the beans, SonyUSA!


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 16, 2015)

Btw... does GW also patch the installed CIAs for RF? It's my understanding that they're not RF unless you patch them yourself, or am I wrong?

I tried to convert several roms to CIA without adding RF and they work on my system. So I'm kinda baffled by this.. Any thoughts?


----------



## Diag (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> You guys keep asking that, but you also keep forgetting the initial exploit DIDN'T HAVE EMUNAND, plus unlinked sysnand and emunand has some issues with eshop and other things as well.


 

see that was what i asked for.. @dont know who meant to lecture me guy


----------



## bache (Feb 16, 2015)

lemanuel said:


> Btw... does GW also patch the installed CIAs for RF? It's my understanding that they're not RF unless you patch them yourself, or am I wrong?
> 
> I tried to convert several roms to CIA without adding RF and they work on my system. So I'm kinda baffled by this.. Any thoughts?


 

I don't understand why you'd want region free CIA files though. Sure it may be a viable option if you can't find a CIA for your region, but it's my understanding that the ease of finding out of region CIA files is lost when you have to then find matching region update CIAs, as you can't update them from the eShop.

I could be wrong, but that's what I've taken away from RF CIA discussions.


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 16, 2015)

bache said:


> I don't understand why you'd want region free CIA files though. Sure it may be a viable option if you can't find a CIA for your region, but it's my understanding that the ease of finding out of region CIA files is lost when you have to then find matching region update CIAs, as you can't update them from the eShop.
> 
> I could be wrong, but that's what I've taken away from RF CIA discussions.


 
My question is not really about wanting tho. lol

It's barely to know why supposedly Region Locked CIAs from other regions work in my EUR 3DS


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 16, 2015)

So let me get this straight... They are going to make another announcement??? I thought their next step was to release support... Just great!!!


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 16, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> So let me get this straight... They are going to make another announcement??? I thought their next step was to release support... Just great!!!


 
An announcement is anything they post in their website. Including releases. lol

So it might be or it might be not. But it's no reason for people to lose their minds over what it might mean.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

lemanuel said:


> Btw... does GW also patch the installed CIAs for RF? It's my understanding that they're not RF unless you patch them yourself, or am I wrong?
> 
> I tried to convert several roms to CIA without adding RF and they work on my system. So I'm kinda baffled by this.. Any thoughts?


AFAIK Gateway mode patches all region checks, RF is only a problem for the leaked CFW


jimskeet2002 said:


> So let me get this straight... They are going to make another announcement??? I thought their next step was to release support... Just great!!!


θα έρθει, περίμενε...


----------



## bache (Feb 16, 2015)

lemanuel said:


> My question is not really about wanting tho. lol
> 
> It's barely to know why supposedly Region Locked CIAs from other regions work in my EUR 3DS


 

I was under the impression that CIA files aren't actually region locked, they just can't be updated from the eShop as the eShop for your console only has the updates for your region.
I converted a pair of US Tomodachi Life and a Fantasy Life CIA files a while back, and they installed just fine on my EU console.

Again, I may have this all wrong, but that's been my experience.


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 16, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> AFAIK Gateway mode patches all region checks, RF is only a problem for the leaked CFW


 


bache said:


> I was under the impression that CIA files aren't actually region locked, they just can't be updated from the eShop as the eShop for your console only has the updates for your region.
> I converted a pair of US Tomodachi Life and a Fantasy Life CIA files a while back, and they installed just fine on my EU console.
> 
> Again, I may have this all wrong, but that's been my experience.


 
Then perhaps it was me who had the wrong impression all along. lol

That's exactly what I wanted to know. But then again, why do people who own GW search for RF CIAs? If they don't need any extra patch, there should be no reason for them asking it, right? Maybe that's why I was mistaken all this time.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Feb 16, 2015)

Because Gateway mode already patches for Region Free. Classic Mode for example was designed to allow region free for retail carts. Gateway mode has region free too, but for everything else.


----------



## bache (Feb 16, 2015)

lemanuel said:


> Then perhaps it was me who had the wrong impression all along. lol
> 
> That's exactly what I wanted to know. But then again, why do people who own GW search for RF CIAs? If they don't need any extra patch, there should be no reason for them asking it, right? Maybe that's why I was mistaken all this time.


 

I personally don't understand it either. I've always just chosen CIA files for my region for the sake of ease by being able to update my games from the homescreen by pressing (Y) when prompted.


----------



## uk3dsannoyeduser (Feb 16, 2015)

I didn't think you could update or go online with region specific CIAs.


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 16, 2015)

Apache Thunder said:


> Because Gateway mode already patches for Region Free. Classic Mode for example was designed to allow region free for retail carts. Gateway mode has region free too, but for everything else.


 
Yeah, I just didn't know the patches in GW Mode also included CIAs aside from roms


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

What I found odd is that I tried playing Yokai Watch, it prompted me to update it? I'm in EU and the game is JPN (.3DS), so I click Y to update, says it has applied the patch, but still, the message is there for me to update it.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm confused here. So the RF mark doesn't mean nothing on GW?


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 16, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> What I found odd is that I tried playing Yokai Watch, it prompted me to update it? I'm in EU and the game is JPN (.3DS), so I click Y to update, says it has applied the patch, but still, the message is there for me to update it.


 
That's because the update needs to have the same region as your game and you can't access other regions eShop. So the update you download isn't from the same region as your game and it doesn't get recognized.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

lemanuel said:


> That's because the update needs to have the same region as your game and you can't access other regions eShop. So the update you download isn't from the same region as your game and it doesn't get recognized.


I thought updates could work with every region .CIA?


----------



## Hkari (Feb 16, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> What I found odd is that I tried playing Yokai Watch, it prompted me to update it? I'm in EU and the game is JPN (.3DS), so I click Y to update, says it has applied the patch, but still, the message is there for me to update it.



When I play Dairantou smash bros and it prompts me to update, it just says that it can't find the update in the eshop. Odd that yours says the patch has successfully been applied.


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 16, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I thought updates could work with every region .CIA?


 
No. That's why in almost all cases, if you're playing a rom or CIA from a different region, you need to find the correct update and install it in CIA format.


----------



## Bananawagon (Feb 16, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> So let me get this straight... They are going to make another announcement??? I thought their next step was to release support... Just great!!!


 

Better than hearing nothing from them


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

At this point, if Gateway farted people would be dancing in the streets.


----------



## Bananawagon (Feb 16, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> At this point, if Gateway farted people would be dancing in the streets.


 

It's like someone who is playing hard-to-get. The more distant he acts, the bigger our boner is when we do hear something.


----------



## Kylecito (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA should be publicly stoned for not sharing the private beta. After all, it says it didn't get it from GW, so it has someone else who leaked it. Just leak it again, duh? Everyone knows how desperate people are, and if GW takes notice of theleak they will have to do something. Its time THEY dance to the tune of the customers, like it should be.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 16, 2015)

lemanuel said:


> No. That's why in almost all cases, if you're playing a rom or CIA from a different region, you need to find the correct update and install it in CIA format.


 
Here is the odd thing, some games actually have region detection built in, despite it being a region locked console! Bravely Default: For the Sequel (JP only) for instance detects your US console (tested it installed as .cia) and sets the menu and voice to English by default! It also shows on the Home Screen you can update it, the update downloads however errors out when it tries to install :/ (something about download failed)

All .cia's installed with Gateway are 'region free' without having to patch them to be region free. I think people hunt down "region-free" .cia's because of ignorance OR they are still using the 4.5 CFW and require it for that.


----------



## Hkari (Feb 16, 2015)

Kylecito said:


> SonyUSA should be publicly stoned for not sharing the private beta. After all, it says it didn't get it from GW, so it has someone else who leaked it. Just leak it again, duh? Everyone knows how desperate people are, and if GW takes notice of theleak they will have to do something. Its time THEY dance to the tune of the customers, like it should be.



She can't share because they payload server is no longer online.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hkari said:


> She can't share because they payload server is no longer online.


And how do you know this?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 16, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> And how do you know this?


 
Cause I've said it like 5 times u_u


----------



## Hkari (Feb 16, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> And how do you know this?



It was a couple pages back. I read every post in this thread.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow, much to my surprise, a full page of *SOMETHING TO DO WITH GATEWAY*. Way to go, GBATemp!


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Here is the odd thing, some games actually have region detection built in, despite it being a region locked console! Bravely Default: For the Sequel (JP only) for instance detects your US console (tested it installed as .cia) and sets the menu and voice to English by default! It also shows on the Home Screen you can update it, the update downloads however errors out when it tries to install :/ (something about download failed)
> 
> All .cia's installed with Gateway are 'region free' without having to patch them to be region free. I think people hunt down "region-free" .cia's because of ignorance OR they are still using the 4.5 CFW and require it for that.


 
It seems so. Funny thing is that usually I install the CIAs converted with RF (since I didn't know better till now) but they work.
However with some games, most recently MM for example, if I patch the US version with RF and try to play it in my EUR 3DS, it will freeze while it runs if it doesn't have the RF patch. lol


----------



## davhuit (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> You guys keep asking that, but you also keep forgetting the initial exploit DIDN'T HAVE EMUNAND, plus unlinked sysnand and emunand has some issues with eshop and other things as well.


 
Not really have any problems with eshop and unliked emunand. My brother managed to redownload all his stuff on emunand, just have to do it right to not lose anything.



lemanuel said:


> It seems so. Funny thing is that usually I install the CIAs converted with RF (since I didn't know better till now) but they work.
> However with some games, most recently MM for example, if I patch the US version with RF and try to play it in my EUR 3DS, it will freeze while it runs if it doesn't have the RF patch. lol


 
Smea said it doesn't work with the region-free exploit because it search for the right language files an don't find it, so it's probably the same with the .cia version?


----------



## typ0 (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Cause I've said it like 5 times u_u


 

Hey SonyUSA, I have been following a few of your posts, I remember the guide and all.

Was this build scrapped due to the issues you mentioned with non linked Emunand / Sysnand and the other problems that can occur because of that?
Or do you think this is still going to be how the exploit is done (from your previous guide?)

Thanks


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Cause I've said it like 5 times u_u


I remember back when the beta came out you said there was a 48 window for it to be used.  

People you need to back off and just let it go.

Focus your attention on the game of chicken going on between SC and GW I think is going on.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 16, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> I remember back when the beta came out you said there was a 48 window for it to be used.
> 
> People you need to back off and just let it go.
> 
> Focus your attention on the game of chicken going on between SC and GW I think is going on.


 


Haha funny you say that as I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 16, 2015)

To answer a question a few pages back, you can play DS games on the N3DS units by using an R4i Gold card.  I'm using one now and it even works for online play.  The Gateway Blue card doesn't work on the new console (because it's only for fw4.x) even with the R4i Gold software on it.


----------



## lemanuel (Feb 16, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Smea said it doesn't work with the region-free exploit because it search for the right language files an don't find it, so it's probably the same with the .cia version?


 
That's not the issue tho. What I mean is why would a US rom without RF patch work in a EUR 3DS and a US rom with RF patch wouldn't?
I get now why the rom without RF patch works since I just learned GW also patches that. But what about the US rom with RF patch? Unless the patch conflicts with GW patch, it should also work, no?


----------



## weatMod (Feb 16, 2015)

Who cares about the beta , it didn't support emunand anyways
I wish GW would release a beta or even an alpha or anything just for the express purpose of letting us create update and back up an emunand with 9.5 even if it doesn't work yet we can still get 9.5 NAND dump and save it for when it does work before N releases another update


----------



## bytor (Feb 16, 2015)

One thing I've been thinking about is the 9.5 firmware. Someone (was it yellow8..?) said that Nintendo fucked up the implementation of the cryptography of the firmware...does that mean as a result of that future firmware's cryptography is also going to be easily crackable..? Or can they fix this with 9.6..?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

bytor said:


> One thing I've been thinking about is the 9.5 firmware. Someone (was it yellow8..?) said that Nintendo fucked up the implementation of the cryptography of the firmware...does that mean as a result of that future firmware's cryptography is also going to be easily crackable..? Or can they fix this with 9.6..?


https://twitter.com/smealum/status/563041822898139138
Hmm, yes. Could it be fixed with 9.6?


weatMod said:


> Who cares about the beta , it didn't support emunand anyways
> *I wish GW would release a beta or even an alpha or anything* just for the express purpose of letting us create update and back up an emunand with 9.5 even if it doesn't work yet we can still get 9.5 NAND dump and save it for when it does work before N releases another update


And end up with bricks?


----------



## 2skies (Feb 16, 2015)

bytor said:


> One thing I've been thinking about is the 9.5 firmware. Someone (was it yellow8..?) said that Nintendo fucked up the implementation of the cryptography of the firmware...does that mean as a result of that future firmware's cryptography is also going to be easily crackable..? Or can they fix this with 9.6..?


 

I mean, any update can repair what was broken. Worse case Ontario, Gateway continues to dawdle and we get a Nintendo update that fixes their means of exploitation before they release -- then we're all in for a long winter. Even if they have a working exploit (and have had one for a while), their work may not mean anything if Nintendo releases the next update before they get it out to us.

I agree that I think they should absolutely release _something_ before the next firmware update even if it's Alpha, at least so we can back up our 9.0/9.2 firmware.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 16, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> https://twitter.com/smealum/status/563041822898139138
> Hmm, yes. Could it be fixed with 9.6?
> 
> And end up with bricks?


I'm saying if the reason they are not releasing is because games that use mii's don't work 
And Sony didn't get bricked 
I'm saying just something that is crippled but stable just for emunand backup
Seems to me they can fix their obfuscation in 9.6 so better to get the latest now while it's available if we can


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey so I actually didn't notice this before, but the gateway dragon is the same dragon as the blazetamer dragon







Coincidence? I THINK NOT

Nah, but I still don't understand the choice of smaug.

Maybe it's because of all the gold and gold makes you think of pirates and gateway is mostly for pirates?



Spoiler


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 16, 2015)

lemanuel said:


> That's not the issue tho. What I mean is why would a US rom without RF patch work in a EUR 3DS and a US rom with RF patch wouldn't?
> I get now why the rom without RF patch works since I just learned GW also patches that. But what about the US rom with RF patch? Unless the patch conflicts with GW patch, it should also work, no?


 
I think it's just a bug in the conversion of your cia, if region free was causing problems, then the game wouldn't launch period with non-patched cia.


----------



## Nephiel (Feb 16, 2015)

godofwrath said:


> Hey so I actually didn't notice this before, but the gateway dragon is the same dragon as the blazetamer dragon
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
On the other hand Sky3DS uses Bumblebee. I guess the message is "f*ck copyright" or something...


----------



## typ0 (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Here is the odd thing, some games actually have region detection built in, despite it being a region locked console! Bravely Default: For the Sequel (JP only) for instance detects your US console (tested it installed as .cia) and sets the menu and voice to English by default! It also shows on the Home Screen you can update it, the update downloads however errors out when it tries to install :/ (something about download failed)
> 
> All .cia's installed with Gateway are 'region free' without having to patch them to be region free. I think people hunt down "region-free" .cia's because of ignorance OR they are still using the 4.5 CFW and require it for that.



Not odd at all. This has been done for years in regards to region detection. The code is generally the same and the game would contain English/Japanese/Multi. This is separate from the actual region "locking". Easier to distribute the same code for all regions.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 16, 2015)

typ0 said:


> Not odd at all. This has been done for years in regards to region detection. The code is generally the same and the game would contain English/Japanese/Multi. This is separate from the actual region "locking". Easier to distribute the same code for all regions.


 
Ok, I can see where you are going with that, but this particular cart is JP -only- it doesn't have plans to be released outside JP, yet it contains all languages and region detection for some reason.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 16, 2015)

Kylecito said:


> SonyUSA should be publicly stoned for not sharing the private beta. After all, it says it didn't get it from GW, so it has someone else who leaked it. Just leak it again, duh? Everyone knows how desperate people are, and if GW takes notice of theleak they will have to do something. Its time THEY dance to the tune of the customers, like it should be.


 

Should be stoned? What the hell is wrong with you? It's fucking cartridge, calm the hell down or buy a sky3ds, god damn you are going way overboard and should not post in here till you know what you're on about


----------



## weatMod (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Ok, I can see where you are going with that, but this particular cart is JP -only- it doesn't have plans to be released outside JP, yet it contains all languages and region detection for some reason.


All I know is that I downloaded and installed 2 conversions of jap region CIA's of eshop titles and they give me the gift bug every time I reboot to emunand but all other CIA files I installed before and after including MM do not get rewrapped


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 16, 2015)

And the payload server for her exploit is no longer available so we couldn't use her "beta" version even if she leaked the files.   lol no need to stone or tar and feather or crucify or whatever other forms of execution you can think of


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 16, 2015)

Kylecito said:


> SonyUSA should be publicly stoned for not sharing the private beta. After all, it says it didn't get it from GW, so it has someone else who leaked it. Just leak it again, duh? Everyone knows how desperate people are, and if GW takes notice of theleak they will have to do something. Its time THEY dance to the tune of the customers, like it should be.


 

Stoned? What the fuck is wrong with you? You an ISIS member?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

So if the Payload's dead, does that mean than an internet browser exploit/Youtube exploit is confirmed?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 16, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> So if the Payload's dead, does that mean than an internet browser exploit/Youtube exploit is confirmed?


The payload most likely got implemented to sop the beta distribution like last year. Im guessing that no internet connection is gonna be required for the exploit to work since you would download all the files like you did with the DS profile. Then again I might be wrong


----------



## Classicgamer (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> He doesn't use IRC
> 
> 
> 
> Ew, enjoy spending hours patching the proper textures and MUSIC back into it, since they decided to rip out the CD quality audio and put in midi files for all the music... wtf.



Actually you'd be surprised! It has been greatly automated. You download the texture mods and updated soundtrack from a torrent(easy mode) and then run the installer to customize the game to your liking. Then hit patch. 5 min later you're playing an HD remake! It really Is nice.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 16, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> Stoned? What the fuck is wrong with you? You an ISIS member?


 
It's actually ISIL  ;D They changed it to be more specific a long time ago, people just like calling it ISIS still though :/


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> It's actually ISIL ;D They changed it to be more specific a long time ago, people just like calling it ISIS still though :/


 


They actually did it because they're fans of Archer and don't want the show ruined.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 16, 2015)

Well if SonyUSA can still use the exploit after payload servers are down, that means that it doesn't need web access to use the exploit after it installs once.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

If she teases us once more with a leaked title on 3DS before its release date, we can confirm that the exploit does not require an Internet connection, ruling out Internet browser and Youtube (Along with other online features in apps)


----------



## TheMajestic (Feb 16, 2015)

Where does she posts all this? Here in the forum?


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

TheMajestic said:


> Where does she posts all this? Here in the forum?


 

You're not missing anything don't worry about it. Last thing she posted was a Photoshopped picture of zelda working on new 3ds.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 16, 2015)

she stated in her n3ds leaked tutorial thing (the one that showed up on gbatemp back around december and then was promptly removed) that she originally made that it was done via a mii exploit and internet connection was only required the first time the exploit ran.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> You're not missing anything don't worry about it. Last thing she posted was a Photoshopped picture of zelda working on new 3ds.


Was it Photoshopped?


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 16, 2015)

an offline exploit worth the wait, imo. Only by the fact it's offline.
But it doesn"t excuses the lack of communication.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 16, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> an offline exploit worth the wait, imo. Only by the fact it's offline.
> But it doesn"t excuses the lack of communication.


 
They dropped it I'm pretty sure, I don't know that 100% but from what I've gathered it will be a completely different entrypoint.


----------



## Axido (Feb 16, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Was it Photoshopped?


 
Wasn't it?


----------



## Wowfunhappy (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> They dropped it I'm pretty sure, I don't know that 100% but from what I've gathered it will be a completely different entrypoint.


 
Do you know why the heck they did that though? It just seem baffling, given that they probably could have done a release by now. It's hard to believe that Mii support could have been that big a deal breaker.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

Axido said:


> Wasn't it?


No one knows... 


Wowfunhappy said:


> Do you know why the heck they did that though? It just seem baffling, given that they probably could have done a release by now. It's hard to believe that Mii support could have been that big a deal breaker.


Only game off the top of my head that uses Miis is Super Mario 3D Land.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 16, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> No one knows...
> 
> Only game off the top of my head that uses Miis is Super Mario 3D Land.


 

Smash Bros, more prominently.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> Smash Bros, more prominently.


 
Fuck the Miis I want my exploit


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> Smash Bros, more prominently.


I suppose when you add up the titles it could be reasonable.
Why can't they release this Mii exploit if it's stable? "Oh it breaks Miis so we scraped it"
Once you unlink sysNAND and emuNAND, what happens in sysNAND (The breaking of Miis) No longer is going to affect us.


----------



## Nollog (Feb 16, 2015)

You guys should respect other people's culture. Some countries still stone people publicly, and have much lower crime-rates than the West.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 16, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I suppose when you add up the titles it could be reasonable.
> Why can't they release this Mii exploit if it's stable? "Oh it breaks Miis so we scraped it"
> Once you unlink sysNAND and emuNAND, what happens in sysNAND (The breaking of Miis) No longer is going to affect us.


 
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Crosswords Plus
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Mario Kart 7
Mario Tennis Open Sports
New Super Mario Bros. 2
Nintendogs +
Pilotwings Resort
Disney Magical World
Pokémon Rumble Blast
Ridge Racer
RollerCoaster Tycoon
Sonic Generations
Sonic & Sega All-Stars Racing Transformed
StreetPass Mii
Super Mario 3D Land
Tetris
Mario Golf: World Tour
Tomodachi Life
Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS

It's not 1 or 2 games. ^^"


----------



## Nollog (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Here is the odd thing, some games actually have region detection built in, despite it being a region locked console! Bravely Default: For the Sequel (JP only) for instance detects your US console (tested it installed as .cia) and sets the menu and voice to English by default! It also shows on the Home Screen you can update it, the update downloads however errors out when it tries to install :/ (something about download failed)
> 
> All .cia's installed with Gateway are 'region free' without having to patch them to be region free. I think people hunt down "region-free" .cia's because of ignorance OR they are still using the 4.5 CFW and require it for that.


 
these things happen because developers don't re-write everything, and the publisher is the one who decides on region-locks.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 16, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I suppose when you add up the titles it could be reasonable.
> Why can't they release this Mii exploit if it's stable? "Oh it breaks Miis so we scraped it"
> Once you unlink sysNAND and emuNAND, what happens in sysNAND (The breaking of Miis) No longer is going to affect us.


 
Emunand is created after the exploit is run so probably emunand will be created after an already damaged mii software making it damaged in emunand too


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Emunand is created after the exploit is run so probably emunand will be created after an already damaged mii software making it damaged in emunand too


Won't updating it/formatting it fix it?


----------



## weatMod (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> They dropped it I'm pretty sure, I don't know that 100% but from what I've gathered it will be a completely different entrypoint.


Sony could you please just confirm for us what is meant by breaks mii game compatibly 
Do the games not run at all or is it that you just can't use mii's in game and mii verse?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hmm, NNID uses Miis as well...
This is really messed up.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 16, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Sony could please just confirm for us what is meant by breaks mii game compatibly
> Do the games not run at all or is it that you just can't use mii's in game and mii verse?


 
It could cause crashes in games which attempt to access Miis. So even if you never accessed them voluntarily some games might access them in the background (ie with Smash it uses your main Mii as your "avatar" thing). You could also run into the issue where other people use Miis and crash your device.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 16, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> It could cause crashes in games which attempt to access Miis. So even if you never accessed them voluntarily some games might access them in the background (ie with Smash it uses your main Mii as your "avatar" thing). You could also run into the issue where other people use Miis and crash your device.


I know but she has the beta she should be able to run MK7 and give us a definitive answer by playing for a little while and reporting back here what the issues are 
If she confirms that games that use mii's black screen or freeze then we know there is probably a serious issue with the mii maker entry point part of the exploit and can assume that GW had to go back to the drawing board and look for a whole new entry point unless they can fix the issue with a work arround


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 16, 2015)

weatMod said:


> I know but she has the beta she should be able to run MK7 and give us a definitive answer by playing for a little while and reporting back here what the issues are
> If she confirms that games that use mii's black screen or freeze then we know there is probably a serious issue with the mii maker entry point part of the exploit and can assume that GW had to go back to the drawing board and look for a whole new entry point unless they can fix the issue with a work arround


 
True, but there's also the issue of no emuNAND as of yet, and that's where my money is in terms of delays. A lot of stuff has to redone going from 3DS -> N3DS just due to hardware/software differences.


----------



## marksteele (Feb 16, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> True, but there's also the issue of no emuNAND as of yet, and that's where my money is in terms of delays. A lot of stuff has to redone going from 3DS -> N3DS just due to hardware/software differences.


 

So that beta copy isn't running on emunand? I can see why they don't wanna release it lol


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

They did say they wouldn't be supporting 9.5 emuNAND, so we can assume that they *did* manage to get at least 9.3 emuNAND working.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 16, 2015)

Everyone overlooked one thing, someone played the song of time on Sunday....so the release has been pushed back.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 16, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Everyone overlooked one thing, someone played the song of time on Sunday....so the release has been pushed back.


Oh no!


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

weatMod said:


> If she confirms that games that use mii's black screen or freeze then we know there is probably a serious issue with the mii maker entry point part of the exploit and can assume that GW had to go back to the drawing board and look for a whole new entry point unless they can fix the issue with a work arround


 
She already said they aren't using that exploit anymore.


Taken from the Chinese forums with correct release date of August 14th 2016

http://itsalmo.st/#gatwaytime


----------



## Nuxx20 (Feb 16, 2015)

I was gonna say the hell is it's GW and recommend Sky3ds but I turned on my N3DS today and for some reason Sky just rolled back my SM3DL save, which is a total bs, I lost hours of gameplay for no reason. I guess I'm gonna flush that cart and play the waiting game like everyone else.... So much fun!


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> I was gonna say the hell is it's GW and recommend Sky3ds but I turned on my N3DS today and for some reason Sky just rolled back my SM3DL save, which is a total bs, I lost hours of gameplay for no reason. I guess I'm gonna flush that cart and play the waiting game like everyone else.... So much fun!


 
Has that happened to other people?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 16, 2015)

Every time GW gets "delayed"


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> I was gonna say the hell is it's GW and recommend Sky3ds but I turned on my N3DS today and for some reason Sky just rolled back my SM3DL save, which is a total bs, I lost hours of gameplay for no reason. I guess I'm gonna flush that cart and play the waiting game like everyone else.... So much fun!


 

Thats interesting, could still be on the mSD card. But corrupt.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 16, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Every time GW gets "delayed"


 


You sir are very artistic, proven as well in Minecraft.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 16, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> You sir are very artistic, proven as well in Mindcraft.








I made a pool.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 16, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I made a pool.


 

Need to make a rollercoaster, that is out of this world....


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm pretty bored with offline Mario KART 7 on my New 3DS XL, so I'll make a pretty dumb idea it probably won't work. Give the private beta to TRUSTWORTHY people (who won't leak the thing) who will just confirm it is indeed working, then some doubt would go away. Hopefully it's offline, as I'm usually at places that have no internet, and I don't want to keep my New 3DS in sleep mode the whole time. Also, Mii's were broken in the old exploit? And Region-Free CIA's meant nothing?


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

Go buy a new game


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 16, 2015)

Eh, can't, pretty broke here, and all my other games I've beaten 3 times already, don't really have an incentive to play those again. My old 3DS, I gave to my sister, who is overseas right now sooo....


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 16, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> I was gonna say the hell is it's GW and recommend Sky3ds but I turned on my N3DS today and for some reason Sky just rolled back my SM3DL save, which is a total bs, I lost hours of gameplay for no reason. I guess I'm gonna flush that cart and play the waiting game like everyone else.... So much fun!


 
Yeah some guy on IRC too, the game in Slot 1 on his Sky will not save anymore, it will only read the last 'good' save that he saved to it and won't write any new save to it, even though the game says that it did actually save. His other games saves update fine.


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Yeah some guy on IRC too, the game in Slot 1 on his Sky will not save anymore, it will only read the last 'good' save that he saved to it and won't write any new save to it, even though the game says that it did actually save. His other games saves update fine.


 
Wow, that stinks. I was about to go Sky3DS back in the WaitWay for 9.X exploit ha ha ha.


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 16, 2015)

Since I'm still bored, what games have people been playing on their New 3DS's? I'm replaying Mario and Luigi: Dream Team for a 3rd time now.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah definitely a deal breaker I'm telling you. I lived with the fact that it takes 7-8 seconds to switch between each game and the lack of region free and cia but now this.... Can't play anything anymore!


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> Yeah definitely a deal breaker I'm telling you. I lived with the fact that it takes 7-8 seconds to switch between each game and the lack of region free and cia but now this.... Can't play anything anymore!


 
That really sucks man. Hopefully, things get better.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 16, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Every time GW gets "delayed"


 

Too bad rayman also isnt coming to smash bros


----------



## lamende (Feb 16, 2015)

so has gateway emailed anyone recently? Back in the o ld hype thread they'd email pretty often.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> She already said they aren't using that exploit anymore.
> 
> 
> Taken from the Chinese forums with correct release date of August 14th 2016
> ...


No she didn't she said she didn't know 
Aug14 2016 
That's some mighty fine trollin


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

I'd rather a corrupt save here and there and actually be able to play games


then a gateway with zero support for new 3ds.


Lets not go down this road.....


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 16, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Too bad rayman also isnt coming to smash bros


 

Rumor has that he is, no serious. I read that somewhere. Let me look it up.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I'd rather a corrupt save here and there and actually be able to play games
> 
> 
> then a gateway with zero support for new 3ds.
> ...


 
Well or you can do something pretty smart: keep your old 3DS/XL play as much games you want, with no corrupted files, and wait for the GW update to buy a N3DS. Win win!


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> They dropped it I'm pretty sure, I don't know that 100% but from what I've gathered it will be a completely different entrypoint.


 

You really don't take that as its a different exploit ?


----------



## Kuin (Feb 16, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Rumor has that he is, no serious. I read that somewhere. Let me look it up.


It was a fake, the making of of this fake is avalaible on youtube.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 16, 2015)

-delete-


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Well or you can do something pretty smart: keep your old 3DS/XL play as much games you want, with no corrupted files, and wait for the GW update to buy a N3DS. Win win!


 

We have already been doing that for 4 months now!


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 16, 2015)

Kuin said:


> It was a fake, the making of of this fake is avalaible on youtube.


 

aahh baloney


----------



## weatMod (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> You really don't take that as its a different exploit ?


I take it as a maybe unconfirmed
Because that's what it is


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

Fail

http://itsalmo.st/#gatwaytime


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 16, 2015)

Why are most people going for an August 2016 release date? Seems pretty long, and I'm just curious why.


----------



## congzing (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> We have already been doing that for 4 months now!


for me its almost 3 months, fu...king gatewait


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> Why are most people going for an August 2016 release date? Seems pretty long, and I'm just curious why.


 
The Chinese did calculations to come with that date.  Has to do with average time it takes for gateway to find a new exploit.


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 16, 2015)

So...the new date is over a year from now.......

really hope that ain't true as I just got my n3ds ordered specifically with the lower firmware in HOPE that gateway will release something soon...


----------



## Bananawagon (Feb 16, 2015)

that August 2016 is just an inside joke. Nobody has a clue when the next release will be.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 16, 2015)

That would be over a year and a half away it is bullshit speculation we still don't even know if GW has given up on the mii maker exploit yet and even if they have they could already have new entry point exploit


----------



## 2skies (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> The Chinese did calculations...


 

These Chinese also did calculations that say it's the year 4712.  If that's the case, where's my starships and holodecks? I've watched enough Star Trek to know better...pffth~


----------



## kaiomar (Feb 16, 2015)

Guys please.. August 2016 is the biggest troll ever, can't you see it ? X)


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I'd rather a corrupt save here and there and actually be able to play games
> 
> 
> then a gateway with zero support for new 3ds.
> ...


I'm wondering if the Sky team holds your hand every morning while you're on your way to preschool


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 16, 2015)

I found a bug in Gateway.  Its actually a pretty obvious one as well.  I have a fix, and is anyone interested in my releasing it even though I tried once before....


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> The Chinese did calculations to come with that date.  Has to do with average time it takes for gateway to find a new exploit.



That is a long time.  My sauce said August 14th 2015, but there could always be a translation error.  

I would like it to be sooner™ but ultimately am ok with a six month time frame.  Spring is around the corner™ and the theme parks start opening in April.  Roller Coaster Time!  I already have my Six Flags season passes and season dinning passes.  Come June the water parks open and it is eye candy city!    Planning a road trip to KC for that 168' new slide at Shiltterbahn.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 16, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> I found a bug in Gateway. Its actually a pretty obvious one as well. I have a fix, and is anyone interested in my releasing it even though I tried once before....


 

Pic/vid it up, bruh. Let's see it. Maybe it'll light a fire under someone's ass.


----------



## kaiomar (Feb 16, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> I found a bug in Gateway.  Its actually a pretty obvious one as well.  I have a fix, and is anyone interested in my releasing it even though I tried once before....


Go ahead


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 16, 2015)

okay. I'll do it right now. I suck at uploading a video, but I'll try. My retarded mom can't focus and situate the camera correctly . So, I had to start over again.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 16, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> That is a long time. My sauce said August 14th 2015, but there could always be a translation error.
> 
> I would like it to be sooner™ but ultimately am ok with a six month time frame. Spring is around the corner™ and the theme parks start opening in April. Roller Coaster Time! I already have my Six Flags season passes and season dinning passes. Come June the water parks open and it is eye candy city! Planning a road trip to KC for that 168' new slide at Shiltterbahn.


 

I thought u were joking about this august 14th thing, It certainly shouldn't that long (I hope)


----------



## Raz266 (Feb 16, 2015)

August 2016 seems like a good date why not!  Gives them extra time to get more purchases and release it as soon as another Card announces theirs.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 16, 2015)

Raz266 said:


> August 2016 seems like a good date why not! Gives them extra time to get more purchases and release it as soon as another Card announces theirs.


 

Nah too long, as patient as I am it's gotta be 2015, if not then that will MAJORLY suck


----------



## Kuin (Feb 16, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> I thought u were joking about this august 14th thing, It certainly shouldn't that long (I hope)


 
Of course it's not true. If they are thinking about a date so far away, it means they have absolutly no idea about WHEN it will released, so why give an exact date? Why August 14th and why not June 5th? October 29th? Or another? It makes no sense, it's just obvious troll.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 16, 2015)

372nd page already, whoa. It was only at 300 a few days back...

I guess that's what happens when there's a hype train and it crashes. Optimism is key, folks. The update will come out _eventually_, when Gateway get off their asses and make any sort of announcement (heck if they've found something that's stopping their progress, at least update us!). Now, it's just more waiting time.

Interesting though, I read every page (literally, this thread is always open in a tab on my browser) and seen some pretty interesting stuff. For me, back to waiting.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 16, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Nah too long, as patient as I am it's gotta be 2015, if not then that will MAJORLY suck


I don't see that either and certainly want to avoid a sky, but 2016?  I would have to break down and get one.  

All is good.  I am certain Sony will deliver by then.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 16, 2015)

You guys should buy a used copy of Fantasy Life. The game is so good


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 16, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> You guys should buy a used copy of Fantasy Life. The game is so good


 

also btw, will you be on minecraft tonight?


----------



## Kuin (Feb 16, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> You guys should buy a used copy of Fantasy Life. The game is so good


 
I just sold it. ^^" The game is indeed good but personnaly I thought it's boring, there's kinda no "plot" or "story" (or as much as their is one in Pokémon...) but it's true the job thing is fun. ^^


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 16, 2015)

Kuin said:


> I just sold it. ^^" The game is indeed good but personnaly I thought it's boring, there's kinda no "plot" or "story" (or as much as their is one in Pokémon...) but it's true the job thing is fun. ^^


Have you played the DLC as well? Mastered all lifes?


----------



## Kuin (Feb 16, 2015)

I mastered a few jobs but not all and no I didn't get the DLC. ^^"


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

The Chinese are saying August 2016

August 2015 is easier to digest and is more confirmed. When August comes around. We will then Hype up the Train for the 2016 release.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 16, 2015)

Kuin said:


> I mastered a few jobs but not all and no I didn't get the DLC. ^^"


Thats a shame, the DLC alone lets you go even beyond the rank of a hero and you get easily 50 more gameplay hours plus more story quests (yup the game is not over)


----------



## 2skies (Feb 16, 2015)

Gary said by the end of February (not like his word means much anymore).  Why is everybody eating all this Chinese candy?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 16, 2015)

2skies said:


> Gary said by the end of February (not like his word means much anymore). Why is everybody eating all this Chinese candy?


Why do you take this seriously, its clearly meant to be a joke


----------



## pikanag (Feb 16, 2015)

when will gateway be released for n3ds?


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 16, 2015)

pikanag said:


> when will gateway be released for n3ds?


 
Good question. Might wanna ask Gateway that.


----------



## iViperz (Feb 16, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> 372nd page already, whoa. It was only at 300 a few days back...
> 
> I guess that's what happens when there's a hype train and it crashes. Optimism is key, folks. The update will come out _eventually_, when Gateway get off their asses and make any sort of announcement (heck if they've found something that's stopping their progress, at least update us!). Now, it's just more waiting time.
> 
> Interesting though, I read every page (literally, this thread is always open in a tab on my browser) and seen some pretty interesting stuff. For me, back to waiting.


 
Leave this page for a good few hours and you'll find a good new 5 pages haha



pikanag said:


> when will gateway be released for n3ds?


 
Join the conversation xD


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 16, 2015)

iViperz said:


> Leave this page for a good few hours and you'll find a good new 5 pages haha


 
Yep, spot on. I left for 8 hours to sleep, came back and no shit there were 11 new pages. Damn.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> The Chinese are saying August 2016
> 
> August 2015 is easier to digest and is more confirmed. .


 
It's not confirmed in the slightest. There is *no evidence at all* to suggest 2016, let alone August. "The Chinese" is not a source.
Stop spreading trash rumors please.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 16, 2015)

pikanag said:


> when will gateway be released for n3ds?


August 14, 2015, but others disagree.  That's OK, what is most important is that we get a quality product.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

One of the members of gateway team is on hiatus until August.

August 2015 at least for release


----------



## Xzi (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I predict a new fake video from gateway team once the dstwo+ gets released. And a sweet love nectar countdown from Gary.


It's much more likely that the DSTwo+ as a whole is fake.  I mean, if we're basing this on all of the updates Gateway has "faked" in the past.


----------



## minexew (Feb 16, 2015)

Why does it not surprise me anymore that a thread which is 100% speculation gets to 370 pages in 4 weeks?


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 16, 2015)

There is no bug.  You may go now.  You have all been trolled. tralala


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 16, 2015)

Xzi said:


> It's much more likely that the DSTwo+ as a whole is fake. I mean, if we're basing this on all of the updates Gateway has "faked" in the past.


 
DSTwo+ isn't making videos and selling carts before release though. Who cares if its fake if they aren't selling anything yet.


They did what gateway should have done. They said hey its coming some time, don't hold your breath. We will let ya know. And also stated at least a few months away.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 16, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> DSTwo+ isn't making videos and selling carts before release though. Who cares if its fake if they aren't selling anything yet.


Well that would just make it all the more silly that you're comparing features of a working, released flash cart to that of a flash cart which hasn't been released yet and may never be.

And nobody has faked any videos, stop being ridiculously melodramatic.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 16, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Well that would just make it all the more silly that you're comparing features of a working, released flash cart to that of a flash cart which hasn't been released yet and may never be.
> 
> And nobody has faked any videos, stop being ridiculously melodramatic.


He's kinda like the new Thomas. Oh well


----------



## Xzi (Feb 16, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> He's kinda like the new Thomas. Oh well


We need another Thomas like we need a hole drilled in our collective head.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 16, 2015)

Xzi said:


> We need another Thomas like we need a hole drilled in our collective head.


Don't even bother replying to his trash. Sooner or later he'll get banned just like Thomas did


----------



## CrazySpaniard (Feb 16, 2015)

marked my calender for august 14... can't wait!


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 17, 2015)

Xzi said:


> We need another Thomas like we need a hole drilled in our collective head.


 


Wait...what... you askin for a tip drill. *queue Nelly*


----------



## serenade.63 (Feb 17, 2015)

Wait, so is there any actual evidence to suggest that the release is seriously pushed back to august?


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 17, 2015)

August is way too far away


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 17, 2015)

serenade.63 said:


> Wait, so is there any actual evidence to suggest that the release is seriously pushed back to august?


 
Nope. It's just trolls trying to aggravate the community.
Another tip, if someone says "my sauce", it means they have no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 17, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Nope. It's just trolls trying to aggravate the community.
> Another tip, if someone says "my sauce", it means they have no idea what their talking about.


 
my sauce


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 17, 2015)

serenade.63 said:


> Wait, so is there any actual evidence to suggest that the release is seriously pushed back to august?


Is there any actual evidence the release date is any earlier than August 14th?



FireGrey said:


> August is way too far away


How so?



CrazySpaniard said:


> marked my calender for august 14... can't wait!


Neither can I.  But we must.


----------



## bytor (Feb 17, 2015)

serenade.63 said:


> Wait, so is there any actual evidence to suggest that the release is seriously pushed back to august?


 

Nope. None whatsoever. It's complete nonsense.

Should be released before the end of the month imo.


----------



## elunesgrace (Feb 17, 2015)

This is so long =S.

Nonetheless, as I understand it Sky3DS works already. So for gateway, the longer they take the more sales they lose. If they have an update they will work to get it out sooner rather than later.

Gateway so far has always delivered. We should just wait until they do (even though I know most people probably wont be able to wait quietly lol).


----------



## serenade.63 (Feb 17, 2015)

bytor said:


> Nope. None whatsoever. It's complete nonsense.
> 
> Should be released before the end of the month imo.


 
Thats what I was thinking, they already have a working exploit, just needs some fine tuning, thanks m8.


----------



## TimeMuffin (Feb 17, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> my sauce



Oh you ass! Now I have a craving for some Nutella and I've been trying to keep my weight under control....


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 17, 2015)

getting a Sky3DS today I reckon......


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 17, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> getting a Sky3DS today I reckon......


 

You should be even you've already obtained a Gateway.


----------



## JoelLouviere (Feb 17, 2015)

Honestly I don't understand how people can be "fanboys" about one cart or the other. Each one has an express purpose and achieves it in a different way. Sky3DS will be for and ALWAYS be for playing backups. Gateway is a general-all around tool that allows backups but can do more stuff developers and advanced users like. Unfortunately, Sky3DS is the only one that (supposedly) works across all systems. Gateway is cheaper, sure, but less readily usable and accessible compared to Sky. I don't really see why there's a superiority complex between users and that's totally bonkers.

Also, Gateway should probably have something AT THE LATEST by sometime this month up until my guess of around March. I'll give them that much time.


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 17, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> August 14, 2015, but others disagree.  That's OK, what is most important is that we get a quality product.


My source says September 2, because the guy in charge has to help a friend moving in on 08/15 and has to attend a wedding last weekend of August. He also has to bring his car for oil change but that shouldn't interfere too much with the release. Let's hope that it happens before his mom's birthday though.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 17, 2015)

Guys, guys!

Let us calm down for a moment........

And don't worry, be happy.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 17, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Guys, guys!
> 
> Let us calm down for a moment........
> 
> And don't worry, be happy.



I'm quite happy already.  Got sex three times and a blowie once over Valentine's weekend.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 17, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Stop the tears,  is out already.
> http://www.gateway-3ds.com/category/news/


Stop. It's really annoying. Reported.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 17, 2015)

I mean the super duper manual


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 17, 2015)

JoelLouviere said:


> Honestly I don't understand how people can be "fanboys" about one cart or the other. Each one has an express purpose and achieves it in a different way. Sky3DS will be for and ALWAYS be for playing backups. Gateway is a general-all around tool that allows backups but can do more stuff developers and advanced users like. Unfortunately, Sky3DS is the only one that (supposedly) works across all systems. Gateway is cheaper, sure, but less readily usable and accessible compared to Sky. I don't really see why there's a superiority complex between users and that's totally bonkers.


 
There isn't too much sky vs gateway in this thread.

The problem is anyone that trash talks gateway is automatically considered to be a sky3ds fanboy.


----------



## dustmite (Feb 17, 2015)

Lets stop this thing here so GW does not get more publicity for free. 
Thats the only thing we can do. 

They ignore us, lets ignore them.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 17, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Lets stop this thing here so GW does not get more publicity for free.
> Thats the only thing we can do.
> 
> They ignore us, lets ignore them.


They're busy working on N3DS support, clearly we're not busy doing anything.  It's not an equal relationship.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 17, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> I mean the super duper manual


 
My bad. But you should really phrase it differently, as when this page is the most current, all people will read is what looks like a troll post, especially given the choice of wording. Please use caution next time when deciding words.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 17, 2015)

Xzi said:


> They're busy working on N3DS support, clearly we're not busy doing anything. It's not an equal relationship.


 
Well we do have 626 more pages to go before release.  So we may actually be doing something


----------



## dustmite (Feb 17, 2015)

Xzi said:


> They're busy working on N3DS support, clearly we're not busy doing anything. It's not an equal relationship.


 

Instead of waiting we could have been productive together. Thousands of hours went into the hype train posts.
A total waste of time.

It would have been a good idea to set up a GBAtemp community project. 
If we all put our tine and skill together... the result could be fantastic.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 17, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Instead of waiting we could have been productive together. Thousands of hours went into the hype train posts.
> A total waste of time.


Productivity is way down there on the list of what most people here would be doing if N3DS support was already released.  That said, I'm running a multi-monitor setup, so I'm usually playing or watching something else while posting here.  Majora's Mask on my 3DS XL not excluded.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 17, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Instead of waiting we could have been productive together. Thousands of hours went into the hype train posts.
> A total waste of time.


 
Thanks gateway


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 17, 2015)

satel said:


> i really don't like what is going on here,it's bad enough putting up with the gateway team deceiving ways & the constant trolling by the people associated with the team but on top of all this we are now getting *silenced* by the gateway defence team..
> 
> i will log out & just keep checking the gateway website for news,might comeback ONCE the update is out.
> 
> see you SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


Oh, what a great way to come back to this thread. Finally, he's gone lol


----------



## satel (Feb 17, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Oh, what a great way to come back to this thread. Finally, he's gone lol


 

of course when i log out the 2 faced hypocrite shall come back. it's natural



Xzi said:


> They're busy working on N3DS support, clearly we're not busy doing anything. It's not an equal relationship.


 

we are paying them to work on the N3DS update. enough of this gw butt licking please. thank you


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 17, 2015)

satel said:


> of course when i log out the 2 faced hypocrite shall come back. it's natural
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go away now kid. You're obnoxious.


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 17, 2015)

GW CAN DO IT. THEY'LL PUSH THROUGH RIGHT GUYS!!!??? RIIIGGGHTTT!!!!!! Chinese New Year folks, that's my prediction, gonna let my New 3DS collect dust for now....


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 17, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> GW CAN DO IT. THEY'LL PUSH THROUGH RIGHT GUYS!!!??? RIIIGGGHTTT!!!!!! Chinese New Year folks, that's my prediction, gonna let my New 3DS collect dust...


 

Gonna enjoy me some festivities thats for sure, fuck all this waiting.  Blow my money some gambling.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 17, 2015)

satel said:


> of course when i log out the 2 faced hypocrite shall come back. it's natural
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-___-


Thirty3Three said:


> Go away now kid. You're obnoxious.


Nah, he needs to protect everyone here from me. LOL.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 17, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Gonna enjoy me some festivities thats for sure, fuck all this waiting. Blow my money some gambling.




I recommend fireworks. It's like a more fun version of gambling.....where you're wagering your fingers and eyes......


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 17, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I recommend fireworks. It's like a more fun version of gambling.....where you're wagering your fingers and eyes......


You just made me wanna go out and light some fireworks lol. If only it wasn't so cold here lol.


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 17, 2015)

i know what GW's update will be 






*Happy Chinese New Year* - and as always, enjoy!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 17, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You just made me wanna go out and light some fireworks lol. If only it wasn't so cold here lol.




Three words:
Fireworks
Inside
Snowmen


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 17, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I recommend fireworks. It's like a more fun version of gambling.....where you're wagering your fingers and eyes......


 

LOL we actually had a guy who decide to detonate remotely



Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Three words:
> Fireworks
> Inside
> Snowmen


 

No snow here....yet.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 17, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Three words:
> Fireworks
> Inside
> Snowmen


That sounds AWESOME!

Maybe I will make a gw snowman and sacrifice him to the GW gods.
Nah I'm too lazy lol


----------



## satel (Feb 17, 2015)

2Hack said:


> -___-
> 
> Nah, he needs to protect everyone here from me. LOL.


 

oh you are so funny 2hack but that's ok you can keep on pretending to be mr cool guy on here they deserve you.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 17, 2015)

satel said:


> oh you are so funny 2hack but that's ok you can keep on pretending to be mr cool guy on here they deserve you.


 

1) It's a pretty strong belief that he's a cool dude here. 
2) When someone like you states what you stated above, unfortunately, it's sad to say you don't know where you stand on the popularity scale of this site.


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 17, 2015)

satel said:


> oh you are so funny 2hack but that's ok you can keep on pretending to be mr cool guy on here they deserve you.


 
Jeez just chill lol.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 17, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Maybe I will make a gw snowman and sacrifice him to the GW gods.
> Nah I'm too lazy *lol*


So sidesplittingly funny.


----------



## satel (Feb 17, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> Jeez just chill lol.


 

i'm chill why ? did i insult anyone like they do ? they're the ones who attack people here & try to stop them from posting.

you are either on gateway's side or better shut the hell up. this is how they're.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Feb 17, 2015)

It just really sucks that people here (like myself) went ahead and paid premium for an imported N3DS XL from either Asia or Australia and had to wait over 3 months (and counting) for the promised exploit. And it double sucks because even if we want to go legit until it's released, we have to import games , again for a premium.

And make that a triple sucks for me as I got Sky3DS just to lose my saves due to its bugs. 

should have bought a used 3DS XL....


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 17, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> So sidesplittingly funny.


Lol, I chocked on my water laughing at this. Surely it counts this time?


----------



## satel (Feb 17, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> 1) It's a pretty strong belief that he's a cool dude here.
> 2) When someone like you states what you stated above, unfortunately, it's sad to say you don't know where you stand on the popularity scale of this site.


 

i don't care to be honest & most popular people in reality are 2 faced


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 17, 2015)

satel said:


> i don't care to be honest & most popular people in reality are 2 faced


 
I find it terrifyingly uncomfortable how easily you have access to such information about users and what they're really like.


----------



## LinkKenedy (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm told the tsunami in Japan today?


----------



## satel (Feb 17, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> I find it terrifyingly uncomfortable how easily you have access to such information about users and what they're really like.


 

i know a little not much.


----------



## satel (Feb 17, 2015)

LinkKenedy said:


> I'm told the tsunami in Japan today?


 

true 

http://www.cnbc.com/id/102413715


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 17, 2015)

Lol，Its so sad to see people argue each other for some stupid reasons.
People are all fucking crazy here.
Please all focus on when GW will release the fucking new 3ds support.
gw and sky3ds fanboys , go to the hell.
We just need the new 3ds support.


----------



## CrazySpaniard (Feb 17, 2015)

if mods deleted all the dumbass shit-posts in this thread it would only be 3 pages long


----------



## satel (Feb 17, 2015)

CrazySpaniard said:


> if mods deleted all the dumbass shit-posts in this thread it would only be 3 pages long


 

it will be 1 post thread because there has been 0 progress in regards to the N3DS update which this thread is all about.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 17, 2015)

satel said:


> it will be 1 post thread because there has been 0 progress in regards to the N3DS update which this thread is all about.




And then it would be just as updated as the Gateway website....

How could you miss the opportunity for that joke?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2015)

Still nothing I see 
Who plays N3DS with super stable 3d? my eyes thanks my purchasse


----------



## LinkKenedy (Feb 17, 2015)

sonyUSA i love u bby <3 pls send me a mp :3


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Still nothing I see
> Who plays N3DS with super stable 3d? my eyes thanks my purchasse


 
Dude I like never turn the 3D off anymore lol.


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 17, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> Dude I like never turn the 3D off anymore lol.


 
is yours on max? i still can't stand the 3D... makes my eyes funny


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> is yours on max? i still can't stand the 3D... makes my eyes funny


 
On my old xl it always been eye raping, but on my N3ds XL it is perfect! Never turned 3d off yet


----------



## satel (Feb 17, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> And then it would be just as updated as the Gateway website....
> 
> How could you miss the opportunity for that joke?


 

what are you now a pro gateway mod ?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 17, 2015)

satel said:


> what are you now a pro gateway mod ?


 

Nope, I'm just the guy that's here.
Probably wouldn't be here if people didn't want to be jerks to each other in this thread.
But they do.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> On my old xl it always been eye raping, but on my N3ds XL it is perfect! Never turned 3d off yet


 
I've only turned it off while looking at the manuals, they make too many things pop out in there and it hurts my eyes a bit.


----------



## satel (Feb 17, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> is yours on max? i still can't stand the 3D... makes my eyes funny


 

i'm huge fan of 3D but yeah some games on max make my eyes funny too but once i find the right settting it's all good.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> I've only turned it off while looking at the manuals, they make too many things pop out in there and it hurts my eyes a bit.


 
True, but ingame it now feels natural 
No more perfect and annoying angle to maintain while playing, that is awful for games like smash or zelda, where player has to be quick.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 17, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> is yours on max? i still can't stand the 3D... makes my eyes funny


Max 3D all the time except not all the time on Friday and Saturday since Friday I was in the midst of a 38 hour up time, and Saturday I was recovering from it  

Otherwise it stays on max for MM3D


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 17, 2015)

How are you guys even able to cope with the 3D? I hated the old 3D on the original 3DS but even on my New 3DS my eyes get super sore after a few minutes (really bad eyesight in one eye, I wear glasses with two different lenses.)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 17, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> How are you guys even able to cope with the 3D? I hated the old 3D on the original 3DS but even on my New 3DS my eyes get super sore after a few minutes (really bad eyesight in one eye, I wear glasses with two different lenses.)




You sort of answered your own question. It works pretty well for people who don't need two different prescriptions for their eyes.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 17, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> How are you guys even able to cope with the 3D? I hated the old 3D on the original 3DS but even on my New 3DS my eyes get super sore after a few minutes (really bad eyesight in one eye, I wear glasses with two different lenses.)


My left eye is worse than my right eye but I'm able to play with 3D just fine.

Does it mess with your eyeswhen you have glasses on or off? I always play with them off to reduce strain on my eyes


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 17, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> You sort of answered your own question. It works pretty well for people who don't need two different prescriptions for their eyes.


 
Well, that's somewhat unfortunate for me, I guess. It's not too bad on the almost lowest the slider can go without being off, so I'll deal with it.



2Hack said:


> Does it mess with your eyeswhen you have glasses on or off? I always play with them off to reduce strain on my eyes


Yes, actually. Both on and off. I have to wear glasses all the time, especially when reading and all because I have ghosted vision which isn't good at all, but unfortunately that's how my eyes are so.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 17, 2015)

2Hack said:


> My left eye is worse than my right eye but I'm able to play with 3D just fine.
> 
> Does it mess with your eyeswhen you have glasses on or off? I always play with them off to reduce strain on my eyes


 

The 3d actually made OoT look good actually. I'm amaze at Nintendo's innovations and hope they are always finding ways for people to enjoy gaming more. Better graphics doesn't always make the game..


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 17, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> Well, that's somewhat unfortunate for me, I guess. It's not too bad on the almost lowest the slider can go without being off, so I'll deal with it.
> 
> 
> Yes, actually. I have to wear glasses all the time, especially when reading and all because I have ghosted vision which isn't good at all, but unfortunately that's how my eyes are so.


Aww that sucks man  mine aren't that bad. Maybe in the future you can do laser eye surgery and get those boys fixed up


----------



## satel (Feb 17, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Nope, I'm the guy that's here.
> Probably wouldn't be here if people didn't want to be jerks to each other in this thread.
> But they do.


 

well i really hope that you can also see how the pro gateway gang here are attacking everyone who dares to speak their mind about the whole gateway thing because & with all honesty they're the ones who always start all the fighting/insulting. just watch how they react when someone post anything about gateway that isn't positive. it's like you've called their mother names maybe even worse!!! this is absolutely crazy


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 17, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Aww that sucks man  mine aren't that bad. Maybe in the future you can do laser eye surgery and get those boys fixed up


 
Yeah, that's the plan I guess haha. For now, I can deal with. At least I can still use 3D on low, I'm not _completely _missing out.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 17, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> The 3d actually made OoT look good actually. I'm amaze at Nintendo's innovations and hope they are always finding ways for people to enjoy gaming more. Better graphics doesn't always make the game..


Yep, I've actually noticed graphics look better when 3D is on. Really love the 3DS ^.^


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 17, 2015)

satel said:


> well i really hope that you can also see how the pro gateway gang here are attacking everyone who dares to speak their mind about the whole gateway thing because & with all honesty they're the ones who always start all the fighting/insulting. just watch how they react when someone post anything about gateway that isn't positive. it's like you've called their mother names maybe even worse!!! this is absolutely crazy



I've seen a lot of people that think that one flashcart is the greatest thing since Betty White and the other one isn't fit to wipe one's ass with. Honestly I don't see any good reason for that dichotomy. It's more likely people trying to convince themselves that they made the best purchase and that others did not. 
Personally I don't have a favorite, and even if I had a N3DS with a flashcart I'd like to hope that I wouldn't play favorites between them. It really makes no sense at all. 
The only thing I want is for people to remain civil here. We could have a lot of interesting conversations were it not for people getting all bent out of shape about their favorites.


----------



## satel (Feb 17, 2015)

Vlupes can i just point one more thing here, did you see what you put as a reason for deleting my post (Perfect example of *what we don't want here*) while you said to 2Hack who started the attack on me when i wasn't even talking to him ( *let it go,this time*).

i'm sorry but you are clearly unfair as has been & are taking sides,i was going to reply to your latest post but i honestly see no point now. cheers


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 17, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I've seen a lot of people that think that one flashcart is the greatest thing since Betty White and the other one isn't fit to wipe one's ass with. Honestly I don't see any good reason for that dichotomy. It's more likely people trying to convince themselves that they made the best purchase and that others did not.
> Personally I don't have a favorite, and even if I had a N3DS with a flashcart I'd like to hope that I wouldn't play favorites between them. It really makes no sense at all.
> The only thing I want is for people to remain civil here. We could have a lot of interesting conversations were it not for people getting all bent out of shape about their favorites.


please ，lock this topic, you can start another one,make some rules,let people discuss more peace


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2015)

Funny because my left eye also have problem. I experience shadow effect on my old xl while on my New xl it never happened


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 17, 2015)

satel said:


> i'm sorry but you are clearly unfair as has been & are taking sides,i was going to reply to your latest post but i honestly see no point now. cheers




Feel free to believe whatever you want. Your opinion was set in stone long before I got here.


----------



## Wowfunhappy (Feb 17, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I've seen a lot of people that think that one flashcart is the greatest thing since Betty White and the other one isn't fit to wipe one's ass with. Honestly I don't see any good reason for that dichotomy. It's more likely people trying to convince themselves that they made the best purchase and that others did not.


I am really, _really_ convinced that the Sky3DS devs are doing some astroturfing. The sameness of the posts and the speed at which the prop up—not just on GBATemp but also on other websites—really makes it seem like a purposeful effort. Not saying everyone who loves the Sky3DS is being paid by them, but some subset definitely is.


----------



## oxenh (Feb 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Funny because my left eye also have problem. I experience shadow effect on my old xl while on my New xl it never happened


 
You are a lucky one, i am still have ghostring effect in some games with the new 3ds , my eyes are in very bad shape  .


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 17, 2015)

Wowfunhappy said:


> I am really, _really_ convinced that the Sky3DS devs are doing some astroturfing. The sameness of the posts and the speed at which the prop up—not just on GBATemp but also on other websites—really makes it seem like a purposeful effort. Not saying everyone who loves the Sky3DS is being paid by them, but some subset definitely is.



You could be right. If you see suspicious posts that you think are being carried out by the same people under different names either report them or PM me with them.


----------



## tbb043 (Feb 17, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> How are you guys even able to cope with the 3D? I hated the old 3D on the original 3DS but even on my New 3DS my eyes get super sore after a few minutes (really bad eyesight in one eye, I wear glasses with two different lenses.)



Don't most people with glasses/contacts have different prescriptions for each eye? I know I do, and  also I can only use certain kinds of contacts because of astigmatism.

I haven't tried the New, but on the old XL, it's never hurt or strained my eyes, I just adjust the slider to get the effect better, sometimes depends on the game, sometimes different stuff in the same game is different.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2015)

oxenh said:


> You are a lucky one, i am still have ghostring effect in some games with the new 3ds , my eyes are in very bad shape  .


 
I'm semi blind on my left eye. At leat I "see" the 3d effect  Ghostring annoyed me on my old xl. Or it shadows double images in 3d, or I see a double image.
My new 3ds it seems to have fixed that


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 17, 2015)

Well, I for one am excited for _by the end of February_.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> Well, I for one am excited for _by the end of February_.


 
Is that their "new" bot reply on emails?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Is that their "new" bot reply on emails?


 
Nope. Garyopa, dood!


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 17, 2015)

I need 3x readers and the N3DS does not like them.  If I have my bifocal contacts in it works much better.  I have only spent a little time actually playing but I am surprised how enjoyable it is as the old one sucked.  My boys are actually using the 3D now and they only used it on cut scenes on the old one.  

On another note my r4 gold(r4ids.cn) is freezing up and loosing save progress on the N3DS, will check to make sure it has the latested files on it in the morning.  Son 2 is pissed off.


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 17, 2015)

imam start trolling hardcore until the release.  you ready guys? start your engines....


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Is that their "new" bot reply on emails?


Bot replies are so last month, it's all about that Gary hype now


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 17, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> The 3d actually made OoT look good actually. I'm amaze at Nintendo's innovations and hope they are always finding ways for people to enjoy gaming more. Better graphics doesn't always make the game..


That seems so strange to me, the only game I play with 3d off on my N3DS is OoT, just because I can't stand the ghosting and 2D has AA. Otherwise I have it on for every other game, it's funny how people use it differently...


----------



## Kuin (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh it's interesting, people are talking about 3D perception!

I've a question, on the old 3DS (and 3DS XL) I've never been able to "see" the 3D effect.  Even at cinema I've never seen it, maybe a few miliseconds in Avatar, but that's all... I don't really know why (I tried to search about it but didn't find out why), is there a chance that I can see it now on the New 3DS? I saw on Neogaf some guys who couldn't see it on the old 3DS/XL but on the New 3DS/XL they can see the effect. ^^" I'd like to see that someday. XD

I've good eyes sight, except I can't read a book if this book is too much close to my eyes (basicaly my eyes sight is good to see things far away but not good to see things very close to me if I don't have my glasses on, I dunno how to call that in English).


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 17, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Oh it's interesting, people are talking about 3D perception!
> 
> I've a question, on the old 3DS (and 3DS XL) I've never been able to "see" the 3D effect.  Even at cinema I've never seen it, maybe a few miliseconds in Avatar, but that's all... I don't really know why (I tried to search about it but didn't find out why), is there a chance that I can see it now on the New 3DS? I saw on Neogaf some guys who couldn't see it on the old 3DS/XL but on the New 3DS/XL they can see the effect. ^^" I'd like to see that someday. XD
> 
> I've good eyes sight, except I can't read a book if this book is too much close to my eyes (basicaly my eyes sight is good to see things far away but not good to see things very close to me if I don't have my glasses on, I dunno how to call that in English).


Farsighted.

Any chance you are color blind?  I am and do not enjoy 3D movies it just doesn't "pop" for me.  You need to test it out on a demo unit and see how you react to it.


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 17, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Oh it's interesting, people are talking about 3D perception!
> 
> I've a question, on the old 3DS (and 3DS XL) I've never been able to "see" the 3D effect.  Even at cinema I've never seen it, maybe a few miliseconds in Avatar, but that's all... I don't really know why (I tried to search about it but didn't find out why), is there a chance that I can see it now on the New 3DS? I saw on Neogaf some guys who couldn't see it on the old 3DS/XL but on the New 3DS/XL they can see the effect. ^^" I'd like to see that someday. XD
> 
> I've good eyes sight, except I can't read a book if this book is too much close to my eyes (basicaly my eyes sight is good to see things far away but not good to see things very close to me if I don't have my glasses on, I dunno how to call that in English).


In English it's called being "longsighted"  . You might be able to see the 3D better on the new 3ds, can you try it in a store demo or something? AR games has an extremely heavy 3D effect, and should be on all demo consoles, but MM3D is probably in stores at the moment, and the 3D Zeldas also have a pretty strong 3d effect.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Breith (Feb 17, 2015)

Well. That may happen. Each of your eye is seen a different image and your brain is completing the image by itself. Rarely, when the two images are too different, which is the case in the 3D we use and when you're looking at something really close, your brain is not capable of "rebuilding" the full image.

If you want more information, you may have a look to that (in french). You should also be able to understand why someone with only one working eye cannot see the 3D effect  .

Edit. Ninja'd. Twice :'( .


----------



## oxenh (Feb 17, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Oh it's interesting, people are talking about 3D perception!
> 
> I've a question, on the old 3DS (and 3DS XL) I've never been able to "see" the 3D effect.  Even at cinema I've never seen it, maybe a few miliseconds in Avatar, but that's all... I don't really know why (I tried to search about it but didn't find out why), is there a chance that I can see it now on the New 3DS? I saw on Neogaf some guys who couldn't see it on the old 3DS/XL but on the New 3DS/XL they can see the effect. ^^" I'd like to see that someday. XD
> 
> I've good eyes sight, except I can't read a book if this book is too much close to my eyes (basicaly my eyes sight is good to see things far away but not good to see things very close to me if I don't have my glasses on, I dunno how to call that in English).


 

The 3DS was the first device that i was able to view the 3D effect, and the only one. i also can´t see the 3d in cinema and stuff XD


----------



## Kuin (Feb 17, 2015)

Far/Longsighted, ok. 

And no I'm not colorblind (made a few tests already), so for me that's not about it I guess.  Ah also the effect doesn't "pop" for me with 3D TVs too, I tried all kind of TVs at stores, with all different type of possible glasses, and didn't see anything "poping" out of the screen. :/

Well yes I'll try to try (!) the New 3DS in shops, maybe today, then I'll be sure, but I don't have big hopes for that.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2015)

Breith said:


> Well. That may happen. Each of your eye is seen a different image and your brain is completing the image by itself. Rarely, when the two images are too different, which is the case in the 3D we use and when you're looking at something really close, your brain is not capable of "rebuilding" the full image.
> 
> If you want more information, you may have a look to that (in french). You should also be able to understand why someone with only one working eye cannot see the 3D effect  .
> 
> Edit. Ninja'd. Twice :'( .


 
Nice article  That explains 3d stuff better


----------



## Kuin (Feb 17, 2015)

Breith said:


> Well. That may happen. Each of your eye is seen a different image and your brain is completing the image by itself. Rarely, when the two images are too different, which is the case in the 3D we use and when you're looking at something really close, your brain is not capable of "rebuilding" the full image.
> 
> If you want more information, you may have a look to that (in french). You should also be able to understand why someone with only one working eye cannot see the 3D effect  .
> 
> Edit. Ninja'd. Twice :'( .


Thanks I'm watching at your article!  It's true I'm mostly using my left eye, and it always have been that way, my both eyes works fine (said all doctors I've met), but for some reason my "brain" use mostly my left eye (I'm also really left handed person since I suck at using my left hand, left leg, etc, I use my "left side" for everything  even if the right side is working ok too).
I'll read your link and come back after. ^^


----------



## Breith (Feb 17, 2015)

You're welcome guys  . Sorry for non french reader, I'm too lazy tonight to get the same article in English.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Thanks I'm watching at your article!  It's true I'm mostly using my left eye, and it always have been that way, my both eyes works fine (said all doctors I've met), but for some reason my "brain" use mostly my left eye (I'm also really left handed person since I suck at using my left hand, left leg, etc, I use my "left side" for everything  even if the right side is working ok too).
> I'll read your link and come back after. ^^


 
Lol same for me, but with my right eye XD and left eye seeing things darker, I see almost nothing with this eye


----------



## Breith (Feb 17, 2015)

Reading you I'm happy to be just near-sighted  . Anything that good glasses cannot correct. Even if I have to spend 300€ per glass.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 17, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Bot replies are so last month, it's all about that Gary hype now



That's so last week. Now it's all about paying forum moderators to stifle any dissenting discussions and keep the hype going. 

Apparently.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 17, 2015)

For what its worth the old 3ds 3d was murder on my eyes and the n3ds is freaking awesome. Doesn't hurt at all doesn't make my eyes constantly get out of focus shits surprisingly good. Lol I just don't use it all the time to save on battery

I also wear glasses (I can't see far away)


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 17, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> That's so last week. Now it's all about paying forum moderators to stifle any dissenting discussions and keep the hype going.
> 
> Apparently.


 

Does that mean I can finally use this GIF without Bortz coming in and killing all the hype references? 


>


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 17, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Does that mean I can finally use this GIF without Bortz coming in and killing all the hype references?




That depends. How much does it pay for me to look the other way? 

(you might want to be prepared to pay off Biortz too)


----------



## Breith (Feb 17, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> For what its worth the old 3ds 3d was murder on my eyes and the n3ds is freaking awesome. Doesn't hurt at all doesn't make my eyes constantly get out of focus shits surprisingly good. Lol I just don't use it all the time to save on battery


 
Same here. And the most important thing, specially in Zelda: you can move a little bit without losing the 3D! This is just wonderful to aim with the bow.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Lol same for me, but with my right eye XD and left eye seeing things darker, I see almost nothing with this eye


And are you able to see 3D on 3DS? The New 3DS? I read your post about shadow effect (dunno exactly what it is XD), you just see "darker" with your left eye or like me you use mostly 1 eye than another?

(I'm still reading this article, and I understand why I kinda can't see 3D, it sucks )


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 17, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Does that mean I can finally use this GIF without Bortz coming in and killing all the hype references?


Its all about that Michael Jackson popcorn mate

http://i.imgur.com/S6HAKVZ.gifv


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2015)

Kuin said:


> And are you able to see 3D on 3DS? The New 3DS? I read your post about shadow effect (dunno exactly what it is XD), you just see "darker" with your left eye or like me you use mostly 1 eye than another?
> 
> (I'm still reading this article, and I understand why I kinda can't see 3D, it sucks )


 
Having both my eyes open, I see things mostly as if I only see from my right eye. It has both effect you described (darker, a bit hard to evaluate distances and my brain mostly using my right eye)
Shadow effect is the 3d working, but also seeing a bit of the double image on both my eyes.
On n3ds this effect no longer occurs


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 17, 2015)

tbb043 said:


> Don't most people with glasses/contacts have different prescriptions for each eye? I know I do, and also I can only use certain kinds of contacts because of astigmatism.
> 
> I haven't tried the New, but on the old XL, it's never hurt or strained my eyes, I just adjust the slider to get the effect better, sometimes depends on the game, sometimes different stuff in the same game is different.


 
The best way to play with 3ds is to keep the 3ds at a certain distance from your eyes, thats how I've been enjoying my zelda games, GOD DAMN THOSE FAIRIES ARE UGLY.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Having both my eyes open, I see things mostly as if I only see from my right eye. It has both effect you described (darker, a bit hard to evaluate distances and my brain mostly using my right eye)
> Shadow effect is the 3d working, but also seeing a bit of the double image on both my eyes.
> On n3ds this effect no longer occurs


 
Well yes it seem to be the exact same problem than mine (maybe expect for the "darker" part, I don't feel my right eye (the one I don't use a lot) see darker ^^), and yes if I turn on the 3D on the 3DS I see kinda a double image too, if you say it works fine (no double image) on the N3DS, it means it might work fine for me too \o/, but I won't get my hopes up, there might be different "levels" of this problem (using one eye more than the other one) and my eyes can have this problem at a higher range than yours, so I might still have this problem on N3DS. 

Do you see 3D on 3D TV? With "special" glasses and all this stuff? I think I've never seen even 1% of 3D with those. 

(Almost finished the article, explains it very well indeed. ^^)


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 17, 2015)

Breith said:


> You're welcome guys  . Sorry for non french reader, I'm too lazy tonight to get the same article in English.


 

Google chrome can handle that, not to worry. LOL.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Well yes it seem to be the exact same problem than mine (maybe expect for the "darker" part, I don't feel my right eye (the one I don't use a lot) see darker ^^), and yes if I turn on the 3D on the 3DS I see kinda a double image too, if you say it works fine (no double image) on the N3DS, it means it might work fine for me too \o/, but I won't get my hopes up, there might be different "levels" of this problem (using one eye more than the other one) and my eyes can have this problem at a higher range than yours, so I might still have this problem on N3DS.
> 
> Do you see 3D on 3D TV? With "special" glasses and all this stuff? I think I've never seen even 1% of 3D with those.
> 
> (Almost finished the article, explains it very well indeed. ^^)


 
Well 3d stuff like red and cyan glasses never worked for me. 3d cinema with glasses works, Never tried 3d tvs 
Like I said, on my 3ds 3d works, I feel the 3d effect. It only has that shadow effect that botered me. On my New 3ds it has this eye tracking working great, now I don't see double images anymore  It "might" work for you too


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 17, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> That's so last week. Now it's all about paying forum moderators to stifle any dissenting discussions and keep the hype going.
> 
> Apparently.


Cayman National Bank, George Town.  Payment transaction confirmation  7GSE3-4DO284F.  

Sorry we were late with February, things have been a little crazy around here.  It won't happen again.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 17, 2015)

So I seem to have this problem at a highter level than yours. 

I tried kinda all type of 3D.

-Red and cyan thing: never worked
-3D in cinema "kinda worked" in a big cinéma in Tokyo for Avatar, I could see the 3D a few minutes but not as much as I should I think. After that I saw 3D movies and it didn't work but it was on movies with "crappy 3D" (even for people seeing it good) and in a crappy French cinema, because I live in a little town. ^^"
-3D with TVs: well 1% might be exagerate, I saw LITTLE BIT the 3D but not that much...
-3DS my too it "kinda" works sometimes but I need to focus my eyes very much, and with this very often "double" image it bothers me SO MUCH (I'm a perfectionist, for me it works, or it doesn't work, there is nothing between ). What is/are the BEST(s) 3DS games to see the 3D effect, to test it? I'd like to try that!
-Virtual Boy: yes I played this thing.  And I don't remember a lot but I think I didn't see a lot 3D in that, maybe not at all. :/

Well in fact it's not a SO big deal, I always enjoyed the 3DS without 3D (in fact I mostly desactivate it since it doesn't work perfectly for me... again I'm a stupid perfectionist), and I enjoyed them! So if it works fine on N3DS I'd be OF COURSE very happy, but if it doesn't, well, I still can enjoy the C-stick.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2015)

Kuin said:


> So I seem to have this problem at a highter level than yours.
> 
> I tried kinda all type of 3D.
> 
> ...


 
Maybe you should try a n3ds demo on stores if you heppen to find one to test their super stable 3d


----------



## Kuin (Feb 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Maybe you should try a n3ds demo on stores if you heppen to find one to test their super stable 3d


I'll try that tomorrow! Anyway I decided to soon or later buy a New 3DS XL (like the new design, C-stick since I play a lot MH4U, faster loadings, and Xenoblade is my favorite game of the last gen PS3/360/Wii so I need to play it on N3DS), so I'll know about it soon or later, if I don't find a N3DS demo. ^^

We are absolutly off topic, but at least we're not insulting each other, which is not that bad.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2015)

Kuin said:


> I'll try that tomorrow! Anyway I decided to soon or later buy a New 3DS XL (like the new design, C-stick since I play a lot MH4U, faster loadings, and Xenoblade is my favorite game of the last gen PS3/360/Wii so I need to play it on N3DS), so I'll know about it soon or later, if I don't find a N3DS demo. ^^
> 
> We are absolutly off topic, but at least we're not insulting each other, which is not that bad.


 
Vulpes watches this thread, and didn't deleted our posts, so I guess that isn't bad


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 17, 2015)

Kuin said:


> I'll try that tomorrow! Anyway I decided to soon or later buy a New 3DS XL (like the new design, C-stick since I play a lot MH4U, faster loadings, and Xenoblade is my favorite game of the last gen PS3/360/Wii so I need to play it on N3DS), so I'll know about it soon or later, if I don't find a N3DS demo. ^^
> 
> We are absolutly off topic, but at least we're not insulting each other, which is not that bad.



I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty-headed animal food trough wiper! I fart in your general direction! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 17, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty-headed animal food trough wiper! I fart in your general direction! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!


 
way to get the thread back on track....
HAHAHAHAHA back on track. ha a train pun.


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 17, 2015)

Well that's the most active I've been here on for a while. Another day, another day of New 3DS waiting. Well, lets hope for tommorow morning for the best! Good night guys.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 17, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> Well that's the most active I've been here on for a while. Another day, another day of New 3DS waiting. Well, lets hope for tommorow morning for the best! Good night guys.


Lol but the nights only just begun


----------



## lolboy (Feb 17, 2015)

This shows that the last time gary's prediction has been nothing but a good quess. Last time release came like 2 days after his prediction and now nothing happend.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 17, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Ironic, this shows that the last time gary's prediction has been nothing but a good quess. Last time release came like 2 days after his prediction and now nothing happend.


GRAIN-OF-SALT


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 17, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Lol but the nights only just begun


 
Oh really? Oh here in Cali it's 10:30 and I need energy for school so yeah, it was fun lurking the forums while occasionally posting from time to time.


----------



## lolboy (Feb 17, 2015)

I am happy to see the return of some old gatewaiters that now also own the new 3ds.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 17, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> Oh really? Oh here in Cali it's 10:30 and I need energy for school so yeah, it was fun lurking the forums while occasionally posting from time to time.


Lol it was a joke but you know, mountain time here so its 11:30.



lolboy said:


> I am happy to see the return of some old gatewaiters that now also own the new 3ds.



Indeed, returned my old XL to target when Nintendo announced the N3DS in January. Now I'm enjoying Ocarina of Time on it.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 17, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> GRAIN-OF-SALT


ATOMS OF SALT


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 17, 2015)

lolboy said:


> This shows that the last time gary's prediction has been nothing but a good quess. Last time release came like 2 days after his prediction and now nothing happend.


 
Thanks for editing out "ironically" -- lol when people use that incorrectly


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 17, 2015)

"fate, it seems, is not without its sense of irony" Morpheus


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 17, 2015)

chipposhiva said:


> "fate, it seems, is not without its sense of irony" Morpheus


It's not really ironic, because it is expected that Gateway will always be slow, late, delayed, and so on.
It'd be ironic if they actually released something when GaryOPA said they would and we all expected them not to.

Edit: Just noticed SonyUSAs post above. I have no idea if I'm critiquing someone that was using the word _ironic_ in jest.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 17, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> ATOMS OF SALT


*MOLECULES-OF-SALT


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 17, 2015)

do you guys really think they will release the support by the end of this month ？


----------



## xrM (Feb 17, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> *MOLECULES-OF-SALT


Lets take it all the way down..
STRINGS of salt.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 17, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> do you guys really think they will release the support by the end of this month ？


 
Only the GW team knows. ^^"


----------



## zergslayer69 (Feb 17, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> do you guys really think they will release the support by the end of this month ？


End of month would be optimistic.


----------



## dustmite (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey SonyUSA... you know exactly about the progress of the update. 
Why don't you tell us?


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 17, 2015)

zergslayer69 said:


> End of month would be optimistic.


My patient will run out by the end of month, if they don't release it ,I probably will sell gw card and update my new 3ds system and buy games form nintendo.


----------



## dustmite (Feb 17, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> My patient will run out by the end of month, if they don't release it ,I probably will sell gw card and update my new 3ds system and buy games form nintendo.


 

Good idea.
I wish I could do this too, but I bought a JAP console.


----------



## dustmite (Feb 17, 2015)

The last countdown was just a trick to hold people back from buying a Sky3DS directly after US launch.
It was exactly the same move like before ... fake ETA.

It always worked. Like the carrot in front of the donkey.
And they will do this again and again and again.
Until one day... no one gives a sh!t about their ETAs anymore.
Even the donkey will realize the trick one day!


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 17, 2015)

dustmite said:


> The last countdown was just a trick to hold people back from buying a Sky3DS directly after US launch.


That's actually a pretty good theory. If they don't release the N3DS update in the next day or two, I'd wager that you're correct.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 17, 2015)

dustmite said:


> The last countdown was just a trick to hold people back from buying a Sky3DS directly after US launch.
> It was exactly the same move like before ... fake ETA.
> 
> It always worked. Like the carrot in front of the donkey.
> ...


 
More than likely. Although this time around, not everyone is an idiot anymore. I've had a fair few people sell their Gateway cards and buy Sky. I'm going to wait, but doesn't mean I'm happy about it. I just wish Gateway would fix their absolutely appalling customer service and release an update, or at least tell us why they aren't. If it's true that there won't be an update until August though, I'll just give up and sell this card. I've got plenty of other hacked consoles anyway, but I was hoping to get into the 3DS scene (with a new console). Probably should have done my research first, I had the choice to get an older XL.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 17, 2015)

Only thing is, GW already made the money before any of us bought it. The resellers lose money when we don't buy, not GW.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 17, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Only thing is, GW already made the money before any of us bought it. The resellers lose money when we don't buy, not GW.


Less sales = less ordering of stock from Gateway.
Less ordering of stock = less money for Gateway.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 17, 2015)

Yea... Not my plan in any way but if you really wanted to make a move it should be to complain to the retailers (the only ppl who actually speak to or at least will be listened to by gw).
"I was gonna give you guys my money, but company x with the best card doesn't seem to update often enough and currently doesn't support n3ds. P.s. it's the only card I'm willing to buy."


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 17, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> It's not really ironic, because it is expected that Gateway will always be slow, late, delayed, and so on.
> It'd be ironic if they actually released something when GaryOPA said they would and we all expected them not to.
> 
> Edit: Just noticed SonyUSAs post above. I have no idea if I'm critiquing someone that was using the word _ironic_ in jest.


It was related to the post above but thanks i know the word jest now


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 17, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Less sales = less ordering of stock from Gateway.
> Less ordering of stock = less money for Gateway.


Except GW would have made the same amount of money even without the timer fiasco. Units were already sold to retailers before the timer started. Doesn't matter anyways. I'm just surprised we don't actually have a member of the GW team on the forums.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

this thread is sad


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 17, 2015)

No there is more sad than this thread in life...
 Like my gateway in is plastic... Alone...
 During this time my sky is sleeping with 2 n3ds


----------



## Erol (Feb 17, 2015)

chipposhiva said:


> No there is more sad than this thread in life... Like m'y gateway in is plastic... Alone... During this time my sky is sleeping with 2 n3ds


 
wait a Second. does the sky3ds work with new 3DS AND new 3DS XL (both Firmware 9.0)?


----------



## Azel (Feb 17, 2015)

why wouldn't it?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

Erol said:


> wait a Second. does the sky3ds work with new 3DS AND new 3DS XL (both Firmware 9.0)?


Sky3DS works on 3DS/3DS XL/2DS/New 3DS/New 3DS XL even on the 9.5 firmware


----------



## Erol (Feb 17, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Sky3DS works on 3DS/3DS XL/2DS/New 3DS/New 3DS XL even on the 9.5 firmware


 
what the hell?! why wait for a Gateway release then? only because it's "more comfortable"? lol
I am not even sure, IF we will ever see a Gateway n3DS and n3DS XL Support.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

Erol said:


> what the hell?! why wait for a Gateway release then? only because it's "more comfortable"? lol
> I am not even sure, IF we will ever see a Gateway n3DS and n3DS XL Support.


Sky3DS can only play official games and nothing more.
Gateway supports Homebrew, CIA, Multi-ROM WITH NO LIMIT (Blue button version has 31 games limit) without needing to click that button for so many times to get to your game, emuNAND and much more.
Let's also not talk about how they tried to scam us with their red button version
And when Sky's blocked? You're shit outta luck


----------



## Muskusrat (Feb 17, 2015)

Currently gateway supports NOTHING on N3DS


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 17, 2015)

Muskusrat said:


> Currently gateway supports NOTHING on N3DS


 

Youre in very good luck, because Sky does  Corrupted saves, 5 second wait when switching, short lifespan, 31 games per SD card. Oh and I almost forgot, it works on 9.5!!!


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 17, 2015)

Muskusrat said:


> Currently gateway supports NOTHING on N3DS


 
Yep. Currently. What's your point? We all know that public support isn't available yet, but we all believe that it will be soon enough. Makes sense to go for the card that does everything Sky can do and more for less, if you're patient enough to play the waiting game.


----------



## dustmite (Feb 17, 2015)

If GW needs US N3DS consoles - then first the consoles have to arrive at their office.
That can take a week. Depends on where they are in the world.

Maybe the delay has also something to do with Zelda MM JAP, and the firmware 9.x on cartridge.
If they are waiting for this for whatever reason, then also this cartridge first needs to arrive where they are.

So 1 week delay or a little more is no surprise.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey guys,

Finally ordered an AU N3DS XL off Play Asia and got a *REALLY REALLY good price* 

Check this out...







There was some PayPal offer going on, so I placed the order.  I don't know why it's not showing on PA anymore, and I was thinking it was a glitch or something, but they just shipped my order 

Since it's AU, I hope it'll be on 9.0 or 9.2


----------



## r5xscn (Feb 17, 2015)

dustmite said:


> If GW needs US N3DS consoles - then first the consoles have to arrive at their office.
> That can take a week. Depends on where they are in the world.
> 
> Maybe the delay has also something to do with Zelda MM JAP, and the firmware 9.x on cartridge.
> ...


 
Yes it requires 9.4 J. Just tried it on my Sky3DS. Mine is on 8.1, I was asked to update system.


----------



## Vickyle (Feb 17, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Sky3DS can only play official games and nothing more.
> Gateway supports Homebrew, CIA, Multi-ROM WITH NO LIMIT (Blue button version has 31 games limit) without needing to click that button for so many times to get to your game, emuNAND and much more.
> Let's also not talk about how they tried to scam us with their red button version
> And when Sky's blocked? You're shit outta luck


How do you know gateway will support all those features on n3ds?  Gateway warns us not to believe anything other than those on the official website.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

Vickyle said:


> How do you know gateway will support all those features on n3ds?  Gateway warns us not to believe anything other than those on the official website.


Because of this.
Also, if what you say is true, I'd like to remind you that Gateway never said we would miss out on features, neither did they say what features we would get. But we can assume that we will have emuNAND since for them to realize 9.5 emuNAND on N3DS does not work, they must have at least sucesfully booted into 9.3 emuNAND.


----------



## angela18 (Feb 17, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Since it's AU, I hope it'll be on 9.0 or 9.2


 

I bought a N3DSXL AU from Play-Asia. Price was about the same and FW was 9.0


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 17, 2015)

angela18 said:


> I bought a N3DSXL AU from Play-Asia. Price was about the same and FW was 9.0


 
Thanx.  I hope so 

By the way, are you sure about the price?  Coz originally it was 259.99, then they made it 239.99 and it's still showing 239.99.  I still can't believe it got it for *203.99*


----------



## AnkitC (Feb 17, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Thanx.  I hope so
> 
> By the way, are you sure about the price?  Coz originally it was 259.99, then they made it 239.99 and it's still showing 239.99.  I still can't believe it got it for *203.99*



I hope you're prepared for the custom duties. 29% it'll be.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 17, 2015)

AnkitC said:


> I hope you're prepared for the custom duties. 29% it'll be.


 
Yeah, I am.  Can't do shit about it   But still, the major price reduction I got from PA saved me a lot of money including customs 

My previous estimate for customs was around 6k and now it's down to 4.5k   On top of that, PA just saved me $36 US


----------



## AnkitC (Feb 17, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Yeah, I am.  Can't do shit about it   But still, the major price reduction I got from PA saved me a lot of money including customs
> 
> My previous estimate for customs was around 6k and now it's down to 4.5k   On top of that, PA just saved me $36 US



You're a lucky man then.


----------



## Fabbbrrr (Feb 17, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Thanx.  I hope so
> 
> By the way, are you sure about the price?  Coz originally it was 259.99, then they made it 239.99 and it's still showing 239.99.  I still can't believe it got it for *203.99*


239.99 is the normal price here in Australia in Australian dollars. The conversion to USD is like 205, more or less. Could be that the reason of your magical discount?


----------



## Nollog (Feb 17, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> okay. I'll do it right now. I suck at uploading a video, but I'll try. My retarded mom can't focus and situate the camera correctly . So, I had to start over again.


 
That is a shame, I hope her condition becomes more manageable for you and your family.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 17, 2015)

Fabbbrrr said:


> 239.99 is the normal price here in Australia in Australian dollars. The conversion to USD is like 205, more or less. Could be that the reason of your magical discount?


 
Can't complain man.  The only option left for me was PA, and they were charging $239.99 *US*.  Am just so glad I got the offer 

Although I really don't know why the offer isn't available anymore.  It was something like PayPal Offer and the only condition was to pay it via PayPal.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 17, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally ordered an AU N3DS XL off Play Asia and got a *REALLY REALLY good price*
> 
> ...



Fedex charged me shipping door to door and also " other customs services " at a cost of 47 dollars. I feel cheated with these alleged extra expenses after paying $ 38 Shipping "door to door " .


----------



## rusty_train (Feb 17, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Fedex charged me shipping door to door and also " other customs services " at a cost of 47 dollars. I feel cheated with these alleged extra expenses after paying $ 38 Shipping "door to door " .


 

i would ahve told them no, and gone and picked it up at the local post office


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 17, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Fedex charged me shipping door to door and also " other customs services " at a cost of 47 dollars. I feel cheated with these alleged extra expenses after paying $ 38 Shipping "door to door " .





rusty_train said:


> i would ahve told them no, and gone and picked it up at the local post office


 
I don't think that's how it works.  Am sure "other customs services" included the customs charges charged by his country.

Everyone has to pay custom duties right?  My Fedex shipping charges obviously don't include the custom duties my countrymen are going to charge me.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 17, 2015)

http://www.dutycalculator.com/

Custom fees vary by country. It's only your fault if you do not know your own country's import rules.

Luckily in the US we don't get charged any custom fee for personal items.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 17, 2015)

rusty_train said:


> i would ahve told them no, and gone and picked it up at the local post office



At least in my country they retain the product and do not work with the local post office . So it is not a normal charge after all? I not read any clause that inform of these charges , perhaps it is bad practice they perform in smaller countries .


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 17, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> At least in my country they retain the product and do not work with the local post office . So it is not a normal charge after all? I not read any clause that inform of these charges , perhaps it is bad practice they perform in smaller countries .


 
They do the same in my country, aka "retain" the product if we use local government mail service.

If it's a costly service like Fedex, DHL, UPS, then that courier company takes care of it, pays them on our behalf, and collects the custom duties from us while delivering the product 

Which, to tell you the truth, is totally fine by us coz if you ever were to be "called" at the customs office (usually quite far from the city at some airport), the custom officers can be real douchebags and will charge WHATEVER the amount they "FEEL" is proper and you can't do shit about it.

I know quite a few people who paid double the amount of custom duties they were actually entitled to.

Which actually sucks big time.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 17, 2015)

Sorry,  is 107 dolars for a 0.5 kg package (normal N3ds) from china to South america, sure fedex ais expensive as fuc..


----------



## rusty_train (Feb 17, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> At least in my country they retain the product and do not work with the local post office . So it is not a normal charge after all? I not read any clause that inform of these charges , perhaps it is bad practice they perform in smaller countries .


 

oh ok, in aus im never charged these and pre much everyhting can go through our local postage service


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 17, 2015)

My Majora's Mask N3DS is on the way, Gateway, you better be prepared


----------



## SolarisHeights (Feb 17, 2015)

rusty_train said:


> oh ok, in aus im never charged these and pre much everyhting can go through our local postage service


 
we r lucky to have this post service


----------



## Kracken (Feb 17, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Sorry, is 107 dolars for a 0.5 kg package (normal N3ds) from china to South america, sure fedex ais expensive as fuc..


 
Does your country charge VAT fees, any other customs fees? It isn't fedex most likely.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 17, 2015)

Kracken said:


> Does your country charge VAT fees, any other customs fees? It isn't fedex most likely.


Yep, like 27% over the shipement plus the value of the product,  and the nice  extra services of fedex in customs.  That was like 74 dolars apart from the cost of fedex. 

In total was like 122 dolars with fedex and customs charges.  I would buy a ps4 for that


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 17, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Yep, like 27% over the shipement plus the value of the product, and the nice extra services of fedex in customs. That was like 74 dolars apart from the cost of fedex.
> 
> In total was like 122 dolars with fedex and customs charges. I would buy a ps4 for that


 
Yeah, am gonna be paying the same thing. Fedex charged me $34 US and on top of that am estimating the custom duties at $72 US, in total that's *$106 US* just to get that damn thing here


----------



## Kuin (Feb 17, 2015)

I might buy a New 3DS XL soon, but I want keep the firmware (9.0 or 9.2), so I don't wanna update. If I transfer my NNID from my old 3DS to my New 3DS, I need to update my New 3DS? Or I don't need to? Thanks!


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

sooo, how much did everyone pay for their gateway+peripherals?
(2 32gb samsung evo+screen protector+gateway =117.84 euro for me)


Kuin said:


> I might buy a New 3DS XL soon, but I want keep the firmware (9.0 or 9.2), so I don't wanna update. If I transfer my NNID from my old 3DS to my New 3DS, I need to update my New 3DS? Or I don't need to? Thanks!


system transfer needs latest firm, but you may be able to do an emuNAND-->emuNAND transfer


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 17, 2015)

T





ravihpa said:


> Can't complain man.  The only option left for me was PA, and they were charging $239.99 *US*.  Am just so glad I got the offer
> 
> Although I really don't know why the offer isn't available anymore.  It was something like PayPal Offer and the only condition was to pay it via PayPal.



With paypal you cant regret for your purchase,  i think thats de reason of PA, prevent cancelations.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 17, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> sooo, how much did everyone pay for their gateway+peripherals?
> (2 32gb samsung evo+screen protector+gateway =117.84 euro for me)
> 
> system transfer needs latest firm, but you may be able to do an emuNAND-->emuNAND transfer


 
But I can't use emunand to the New 3DS right? In fact I just wanna transfer my profil (because I have 2 digital games linked to this profile), from my old 3DS to my New 3DS XL. I need the New 3DS to be at the last firmware?

EDIT: Oh but I'm stupid, if I don't update my N3DS I can't go to the eshop anyway. XD


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 17, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> T
> 
> With paypal you cant regret for your purchase, i think thats de reason of PA, prevent cancelations.


 
So why aren't they doing it anymore ?  The price has reverted back to $239.99 US.  I literally got the AU N3DS XL at the price of a Jap model


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 17, 2015)

Gateway 77 euros + sdxc 64 u3 48 euros + internal sdhc 32 u3 36 euros + case 9 euros = 170 euros for my MM N3ds
Sky 86 euros + sdhc 32 u1 21 euros + internal sdhc 16 u1 11 euros + case 9 euros = 127 euros for my wife N3ds

I don't use screen protector maybe a mistake...


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 17, 2015)

Y





ravihpa said:


> So why aren't they doing it anymore ?  The price has reverted back to $239.99 US.  I literally got the AU N3DS XL at the price of a Jap model


Your lucky... 
In india dont have the N3ds or is too expensive?


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 17, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> sooo, how much did everyone pay for their gateway+peripherals?
> (2 32gb samsung evo+screen protector+gateway =117.84 euro for me)


So far I have spent $0 on Gateway XD . Seriously though, I've set aside $100(AU) for gateway + micro sd(size depends on how much money I have left over, or I'll use one I have around the house)
Edit: My N3DS cost $200 + $15 for the charger

It's crazy about the postage and customs in other countries... Over here the post just arrives, I had no idea there were so many issues overseas.


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 17, 2015)

Kuin said:


> I might buy a New 3DS XL soon, but I want keep the firmware (9.0 or 9.2), so I don't wanna update. If I transfer my NNID from my old 3DS to my New 3DS, I need to update my New 3DS? Or I don't need to? Thanks!


 

To perform a system transfer you need both N3DS and O3DS to be updated to the latest firmware, however, you can transfer O3DSemuNAND >N3DSemuNAND , which is why everyone's hoping Gateway will solve the emuNAND problem.

But since the latest keys seems to have been obtained, it shouldn't be a problem anymore.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 17, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Y
> Your lucky...
> In india dont have the N3ds or is too expensive?


 
Nintendo hasn't launched it officially in India.  We have no other choice but to import.


----------



## bache (Feb 17, 2015)

Has any progress been made with the N3DS NAND pinouts? At this point, I'm thinking I'd like to just dump my NAND, update my system and play some eShop games while I wait, then just downgrade when Waitway comes out.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 17, 2015)

the Micro SD make a real difference?  between a class 4 and a class 10 for example?


----------



## SolarisHeights (Feb 17, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


> Please delete


 
i bought n3ds too, i dont know if i should update firmware on it so i can transfer my emunand from old 3ds xl to the n3ds. it has two eshop title but they are warioland 3 and mega man 1 only. maybe i shouldnt


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 17, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Nintendo hasn't launched it officially in India.  We have no other choice but to import.



Either here in south america,  plus we dont gonna  get the normal size n3ds....  thanks NOA.


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Feb 17, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> To perform a system transfer you need both N3DS and O3DS to be updated to the latest firmware, however, you can transfer O3DSemuNAND >N3DSemuNAND , which is why everyone's hoping Gateway will solve the emuNAND problem.
> 
> But since the latest keys seems to have been obtained, it shouldn't be a problem anymore.


Just curious, has anyone tested O3DS emuNAND to N3DS sysNAND? Yeah you gotta update etc. but just curious if any issues occur.


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 17, 2015)

_eyCaRambA_ said:


> Just curious, has anyone tested O3DS emuNAND to N3DS sysNAND? Yeah you gotta update etc. but just curious if any issues occur.


 

It should work, but that means you will have to update your N3DS sysnand to 9.5.


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 17, 2015)

SolarisHeights said:


> i bought n3ds too, i dont know if i should update firmware on it so i can transfer my emunand from old 3ds xl to the n3ds. it has two eshop title but they are warioland 3 and mega man 1 only. maybe i shouldnt


Just wait, it shouldn't be too long, besides, absolutely none of the currently released 3DS games require higher than 9.0 to run, so you can play everything without having to update. (I'm assuming you have some cartridge games? Or have you played them all ?)


----------



## SolarisHeights (Feb 17, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


> Just wait, it shouldn't be too long, besides, absolutely none of the currently released 3DS games require higher than 9.0 to run, so you can play everything without having to update. (I'm assuming you have some cartridge games? Or have you played them all ?)


 
i agree i wont update and i wait for gw and yes played them all. i have pokemon y and black but i will play them again!


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 17, 2015)

rusty_train said:


> oh ok, in aus im never charged these and pre much everyhting can go through our local postage service


 
I've also never been charged customs/duty import fees. I'm pretty sure provided it's for personal use, you don't pay anything if the value is under $1000 (Australian Border and Customs laws). It then gets forwarded to whatever postal service the parcel goes through, which is usually Australia Post (stupid pricks aren't worth dealing with though, at least they weren't when I was still in Australia).


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 17, 2015)

SolarisHeights said:


> i agree i wont update and i wait for gw and yes played them all. i have pokemon y and black but i will play them again!


Damn, I'd suggest we battle but I only have black 2. I've been thinking of getting X though, I've always wanted a pet rainbow fairy deer. The game had an update for bug fixes right, was that required to play online?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


> Damn, I'd suggest we battle but I only have black 2. I've been thinking of getting X though, I've always wanted a pet rainbow fairy deer. The game had an update for bug fixes right, was that required to play online?


in order to play online you must have the latest game update


----------



## SolarisHeights (Feb 17, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


> Damn, I'd suggest we battle but I only have black 2. I've been thinking of getting X though, I've always wanted a pet rainbow fairy deer. The game had an update for bug fixes right, was that required to play online?


 
noo u will beat me for sure land tbh after getting y i wanted the deer instead too and not sure ubt i hope not because i want to do some wonder trade


----------



## Sora Takeuchi (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a Jap new 3ds on 8.1, is it worth keeping will 8.1 be getting supported or should i sell it and get a Fire emblem 3ds xl for £99 with a circle pad?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

Sora Takeuchi said:


> I have a Jap new 3ds on 8.1, is it worth keeping will 8.1 be getting supported or should i sell it and get a Fire emblem 3ds xl for £99 with a circle pad?


if you are impatient, you can sell it and get the fire emblem xl, gateway works already on older models
8.1 will be supported, we don't know when


----------



## lolboy (Feb 17, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Thanks for editing out "ironically" -- lol when people use that incorrectly


 
My English sucks, so alot of editing lol.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 17, 2015)

Did the JPN version of MM come with 9.1 or was that a rumor?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 17, 2015)

SolarisHeights said:


> i bought n3ds too, i dont know if i should update firmware on it so i can transfer my emunand from old 3ds xl to the n3ds. it has two eshop title but they are warioland 3 and mega man 1 only. maybe i shouldnt


 

I'm in same position, do not update yet, it's best to wait for the exploit, there's a way you can get those eshops titles back via homebrew or another type of card, updating to sysnand 9.3 will not allow you to use gateway


----------



## Rather Dashing (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm going to ride out the gateway lag with a r4i 3ds card i bought.  catch up on some DS games I never got a chance to play.  i already blocked the nintendo update server on my home wifi so i should be preventing any accidental upgrades.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> snip
> This is true?


don't link that site, yes it is true and i have used it, cearp posted it ON GBATEMP
http://gbatemp.net/threads/release-use-blocked-ds-flashcards-on-3ds-probably-n3ds-too.376719/


----------



## Kibido (Feb 17, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> I'm in same position, do not update yet, it's best to wait for the exploit, there's a way you can get those eshops titles back via homebrew or another type of card, updating to sysnand 9.3 will not allow you to use gateway


But can you still play online with the original cartridge if you stay on 9.2?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 17, 2015)

Kibido said:


> But can you still play online with the original cartridge if you stay on 9.2?


 

Well, you may not be able to access eshop but may still play online i think, can someone confirm, i forget


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

in order to play online you need the latest game update, and in order to get the latest game update you need to visit eShop, which forces you to update
if we had GW N3DS support, we could install the game update as .CIA without visiting the eShop and being forced to update just to visit it (I'm not saying that when you launch the eShop it does an update without your permission, it just says that you need to update from the System settings to access it)


----------



## rusty_train (Feb 17, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> I've also never been charged customs/duty import fees. I'm pretty sure provided it's for personal use, you don't pay anything if the value is under $1000 (Australian Border and Customs laws). It then gets forwarded to whatever postal service the parcel goes through, which is usually Australia Post (stupid pricks aren't worth dealing with though, at least they weren't when I was still in Australia).


 

i've never had any issue, but then again i don't ship anything of too much value, and because i live in a complex most of the items are dropped of to the front desk, or stored at my local post office which is run by very nice people


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 17, 2015)

I have receive mine, now you can push the update gateway, thanks waiting for me


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 17, 2015)

rusty_train said:


> i've never had any issue, but then again i don't ship anything of too much value, and because i live in a complex most of the items are dropped of to the front desk, or stored at my local post office which is run by very nice people


 

If I get items shipped from overseas its going via fedex, I don't have to worry about customs. The plus side is its safely secured, and I guess fedex has there own way of getting things properly inspected faster so all of that is already charged to me during my first pay for fedex shipping.


----------



## rusty_train (Feb 17, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> If I get items shipped from overseas its going via fedex, I don't have to worry about customs. The plus side is its safely secured, and I guess fedex has there own way of getting things properly inspected faster so all of that is already charged to me during my first pay for fedex shipping.


 

i got something shipped from USA a few years back and they fedex it till it got to Australia, then aussie post took it over


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 17, 2015)

rusty_train said:


> i got something shipped from USA a few years back and they fedex it till it got to Australia, then aussie post took it over


 

I've actually seen that done with DHL, from DHL to either postal or UPS/FEDEX. DHL hasn't had any bad rep from me either but I heard they are not doing to well right now.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 17, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> *Sky3DS can* only *play* official *games* and nothing more.
> *Gateway supports* Homebrew, CIA, Multi-ROM WITH NO LIMIT (Blue button version has 31 games limit) without needing to click that button for so many times to get to your game, emuNAND and much more. *nothing*.
> *Let's also not talk about how they tried to scam us with their* red button version *misrepresentative video and hype of N3DS support*.
> *And when* Sky's blocked *Gateway is never updated? You're shit outta luck*


 
I fixed your post for you, you're welcome.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> I fixed your post for you, you're welcome.


Same shit was spewed in the last update(s)
"-3.0.0 isn't released!!! they scammed us!!!
later....
-I knew they wouldn't disappoint!!!"
Same things were said also about the Multi-ROM update, claiming that they took the money and ran.
I concede to the fact that we don't know *when* N3DS support will be out, but it *will* happen.
Let's also go through your post, and see what lies you said


> *Sky3DS can* only *play* official *games* and nothing more.​*Gateway supports* Homebrew, CIA, Multi-ROM WITH NO LIMIT (Blue button version has 31 games limit) without needing to click that button for so many times to get to your game, emuNAND and much more. *nothing*.​*Let's also not talk about how they tried to scam us with their* red button version *misrepresentative video and hype of N3DS support*.​*And when* Sky's blocked *Gateway is never updated? You're shit outta luck*​


One by one:

*Sky3DS can* only *play* official *games* and nothing more. Show me a video of Sky playing a translation or a ROM hack, Sky3DS plays ROMs fine, albeit very limited
*Gateway supports* Homebrew, CIA, Multi-ROM WITH NO LIMIT (Blue button version has 31 games limit) without needing to click that button for so many times to get to your game, emuNAND and much more. *nothing*. Last time I checked my 3DS XL could do all of these things fine
*Let's also not talk about how they tried to scam us with their* red button version *misrepresentative video and hype of N3DS support*. Fuck Gary and SonyUSA, not Gateway for the hype. The video was a proof that it actually works, and so people wouldn't talk shit that they don't have support (Looks at Random Joe)
*And when* Sky's blocked *Gateway is never updated? You're shit outta luck *Why would support never be released? Are you ignoring the video that proves that they actually managed to get their product working on a New 3DS?
Let me state you crystal clear that I'm not bashing Sky3DS. If all you want is playing backups, go nuts!
But I believe it is a very limited product (Gateway will offer the same features as all the other updates, look here), and most people I know would rather have emuNAND, CFW, multi-ROM without clicking buttons etc etc.
I'm just saying that Sky is a big risk, and I'd rather pay some people with actual background, not the "We sold you a version of our card that only supported 10 games, and as soon as someone broke our encryption, we not only released a new card, WE ALSO RELEASED TOOLS TO BREAK OUR OWN LIMIT!"
people.

P.S. I'm not sucking Gateway's cock, I'm stating facts.


----------



## Malala (Feb 17, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Same shit was spewed in the last update(s)
> I concede to the fact that we don't know *when* N3DS support will be out, but it *will* happen.


Oh, I'm actually confident it'll happen. But in the meantime gateways are useless for n3ds users no matter how you look at it.
As far as the whole "-I knew they wouldn't disappoint!!!" is concerned that's just wrong. N3ds users were disappointed nearly 2 months ago when gateway didn't release n3ds support in a timely fashion like they told everyone they would and nothing will ever change that.


----------



## Veign06 (Feb 17, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Last time I checked my 3DS XL could do all of these things fine


 Yeah thats good and all but last time I checked this was a N3DS support thread, the fact that Gateway works on the older hardware means jack shit to me. I am sure its coming eventually and I have just stopped keeping up with the nonsense for the most part.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

Well go buy your Sky3DS or wait, I don't care. But once Sky team vanishes, what will you do?


----------



## jahad (Feb 17, 2015)

In the upcoming announcement gateway will announce that they will NOT be able to support N3DS. I was trying to get some information, why this is the case (I mean they have a video showing that it works), and all I could get is some guesses by certain people that it might the problem that their current entrypoint is simply not stable enough for the end user (this is also why they desperately contacted a user of this board for his browser crash video).


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

jahad said:


> *In the upcoming announcement gateway will announce that they will NOT be able to support N3DS.* I was trying to get some information, why this is the case (I mean they have a video showing that it works), and all I could get is some guesses by certain people that it might the problem that their current entrypoint is simply not stable enough for the end user (this is also why they desperately contacted a user of this board for his browser crash video).


You seem sure of yourself.
Can you prove this?


----------



## Veign06 (Feb 17, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Well go buy your Sky3DS or wait, I don't care. But once Sky team vanishes, what will you do?


Yeah, so far I have elected to wait it out...but now its been about 4 months and still zero legit info from Gateway. I am tempted by the sky3ds but I know as soon as I drop $90 or so on it, then Gateway will release an update haha. If they actually communicated once in a while and gave updates to its customers it wouldnt be as big of a deal to me. Regardless, if the sky team vanished today...the fact remains that Sky at least works on 9.5 vs collecting dust. Even if it were blocked in 9.6, just dont update and it still works. In my case, I already have a gateway so it would just be someone to use until gateway updates at some point but who knows when that might happen.


----------



## johnboyjr (Feb 17, 2015)

Veign06 said:


> but I know as soon as I drop $90 or so on it, then Gateway will release an update.


 

then take one for the rest of us and buy it


----------



## Malala (Feb 17, 2015)

Veign06 said:


> Yeah, so far I have elected to wait it out...but now its been about 4 months and still zero legit info from Gateway. I am tempted by the sky3ds but I know as soon as I drop $90 or so on it, then Gateway will release an update haha. If they actually communicated once in a while and gave updates to its customers it wouldnt be as big of a deal to me. Regardless, if the sky team vanished today...the fact remains that Sky at least works on 9.5 vs collecting dust. Even if it were blocked in 9.6, just dont update and it still works. In my case, I already have a gateway so it would just be someone to use until gateway updates at some point but who knows when that might happen.


You can always cut your losses and resell your sky when the time comes.


----------



## cephalopoid (Feb 17, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Chocolate cake is better!






itsamario2015 said:


> No it's not! White cake is better!





MrJason005 said:


> Liar! I'm telling mommy!





itsamario2015 said:


> No, you're a liar! I'm telling my daddy!



8 year olds.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

cephalopoid said:


> 8 year olds.


Stop shoving shit in our mouthes, link to me the actual post where I said that


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 17, 2015)

one thing you don't understand is that among all these features, people just want to play on their N3DS they imported. They imported it because they wanted the regular one and they believed that they would bypass the region loth to play any roms or even use regionthree. Translations, hacks, cheats, eshop, online, etc are just bonuses at this point. The fact is for US users who got a Japanese N3DS, except learning Japanese language, there is nothing they can do with their consoles.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> one thing you don't understand is that among all these features, people just want to play on their N3DS they imported. They imported it because they wanted the regular one and they believed that they would bypass the region loth to play any roms or even use regionthree. Translations, hacks, cheats, eshop, online, etc are just bonuses at this point. The fact is for US users who got a Japanese N3DS, except learning Japanese language, there is nothing they can do with their consoles.


One thing that those people have to understand is that Gateway (At least Officially on their website) never told them to rush out and buy their products. It was false hope.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 17, 2015)

jahad said:


> In the upcoming announcement gateway will announce that they will NOT be able to support N3DS. I was trying to get some information, why this is the case (I mean they have a video showing that it works), and all I could get is some guesses by certain people that it might the problem that their current entrypoint is simply not stable enough for the end user (this is also why they desperately contacted a user of this board for his browser crash video).


 
One message was "desperately contacted" ? Lol get real, they just wanted to check it out.

Edit: Besides, JP N3DS 8.x doesn't have a browser anyway. That kid was a scrub playing with someone else's code, as far as I can tell the crash is useless for using for exploits.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 17, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> one thing you don't understand is that among all these features, people just want to play on their N3DS they imported. They imported it because they wanted the regular one and they believed that they would bypass the region loth to play any roms or even use regionthree. Translations, hacks, cheats, eshop, online, etc are just bonuses at this point. The fact is for US users who got a Japanese N3DS, except learning Japanese language, there is nothing they can do with their consoles.


 

exxagerating much?


----------



## Nuzzgok (Feb 17, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> exxagerating much?


 

I'd say no he isn't. I bought a Jap Smash Bros N3DS when the video was released, I'm still sat with it here now. I can't play any of my retail Eur carts, I can't even get a SKY 3DS since I can't read Japanese. The only thing it has been used for in months is the streetpass games. But, alas, this was my fault for buying into the hype.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 17, 2015)

Nuzzgok said:


> I'd say no he isn't. I bought a Jap Smash Bros N3DS when the video was released, I'm still sat with it here now. I can't play any of my retail Eur carts, I can't even get a SKY 3DS since I can't read Japanese. The only thing it has been used for in months is the streetpass games. But, alas, this was my fault for buying into the hype.


Although I also got myself a Jap regular N3DS because I got a very good deal and expected gateway, I have to say blindly buying cause some card makers released a video wasn't the smartest move. This has been discussed hundreds of times already.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 17, 2015)

wow.. this thread is STILL going


----------



## oxenh (Feb 17, 2015)

The other way around is just sell the N3DS and get a 3DS XL. it already have GW support.


----------



## oxenh (Feb 17, 2015)

The other way around is just sell the N3DS and get a 3DS XL. it already have GW support.


----------



## Nuzzgok (Feb 17, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> Although I also got myself a Jap regular N3DS because I got a very good deal and expected gateway, I have to say blindly buying cause some card makers released a video wasn't the smartest move. This has been discussed hundreds of times already.


 

Luckily I'm one of the few that aren't too bothered with the delay as long as it does come out eventually. I haven't played anything on 3DS since before Smash, so I'm building up quite a backlog on games. Mainly bought my N3DS since I got a really good deal on it, too.


----------



## cephalopoid (Feb 17, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Stop shoving shit in our mouthes, link to me the actual post where I said that


 
LoL. Your capacity for abstract thought betrays your intellectual maturity. This is further evidenced by the bickering you choose to engage in.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

cephalopoid said:


> LoL. Your capacity for abstract thought betrays your intellectual maturity. This is further evidenced by the bickering you choose to engage in.


Lovely


----------



## omegart (Feb 17, 2015)

Jap 8.1 n3ds is compatible with supercard dstwo? And can i play also gba game with this flashcard? I'm bored to wait, i want to play at least with ds games


----------



## Malala (Feb 17, 2015)

cephalopoid said:


> LoL. Your capacity for abstract thought betrays your intellectual maturity. This is further evidenced by the bickering you choose to engage in.


No matter how nice you phrase your replies, they do not substitute themselves for proofs or solid arguments.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

omegart said:


> Jap 8.1 n3ds is compatible with supercard dstwo? And can i play also gba game with this flashcard? I'm bored to wait, i want to play at least with ds games


oh i was thinking supercard dstwo+, i need to focus more


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 17, 2015)

omegart said:


> Jap 8.1 n3ds is compatible with supercard dstwo? And can i play also gba game with this flashcard? I'm bored to wait, i want to play at least with ds games


 
Yes, Supercard DSTwo works in every version 3DS on any firmware, I have one myself and it works fine on N3DS. Have not tried their GBA emulation yet but I hear it's decent.


----------



## omegart (Feb 17, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> wrong thread


How many message in this thread are really about gateway news and support?



SonyUSA said:


> Yes, Supercard DSTwo works in every version 3DS on any firmware, I have one myself and it works fine on N3DS. Have not tried their GBA emulation yet but I hear it's decent.


 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## TimeMuffin (Feb 17, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> I fixed your post for you, you're welcome.



Haha, epic!


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

omegart said:


> How many message in this thread are really about gateway news and support?


I thought he was referring to Supercard DSTWO+
They're so similarly named that I didn't even notice


----------



## omegart (Feb 17, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I thought he was referring to Supercard DSTWO+
> They're so similarly named that I didn't even notice


 
Yes i read that you edited the message, no problem ahah


----------



## Diag (Feb 17, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I thought he was referring to Supercard DSTWO+
> They're so similarly named that I didn't even notice


 

they were surely inspired by the genius idea of NEW 3ds


----------



## lamende (Feb 17, 2015)

So no emails from Gateway?
It's been awhile..


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

lamende said:


> So no emails from Gateway?
> It's been awhile..


That's also been bothering me too...
Back in the old thread, the would reply to almost anything.


----------



## Breith (Feb 17, 2015)

Someone tried to send one?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

Breith said:


> Someone tried to send one?


----------



## Kuin (Feb 17, 2015)

Breith said:


> Someone tried to send one?


 
I tried 3 or 4 days ago, and no answer. :/


----------



## Suthek (Feb 17, 2015)

Why is everyone impatient with gateway's release? it's been like 4 days since the NA N3DS release. >.<
We already knew they were going to wait until after the NA release... what's another few weeks/months?
I ordered my N3DS online and my power cable from China... likely a few months before the power cable shows up so I'm in no rush. 
If you need to play games NAO then just buy a sky also. Sell the Sky later on craigslist. *shrug*


----------



## johnboyjr (Feb 17, 2015)

Breith said:


> Someone tried to send one?


 
i did about 5 min ago i sent: "fuck you guys where is my mother fucking update you fuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" and they never replyed  i do not get it


----------



## Kuin (Feb 17, 2015)

Suthek said:


> Why is everyone impatient with gateway's release? it's been like 4 days since the NA N3DS release. >.<
> We already knew they were going to wait until after the NA release... what's another few weeks/months?
> I ordered my N3DS online and my power cable from China... likely a few months before the power cable shows up so I'm in no rush.
> If you need to play games NAO then just buy a sky also. Sell the Sky later on craigslist. *shrug*


 
A lot of people bought it in November 2014, an Australian or Japanese version for exemple, and since then, the GW team say "it's almost there". ^^"


----------



## Breith (Feb 17, 2015)

Kuin said:


> A lot of people bought it in November 2014, an Australian or Japanese version for exemple, and since then, the GW team say "it's almost there". ^^"


 
_/me waves his hand._

I'm happy I didn't sell my OG 3DSXL right after.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 17, 2015)

Kuin said:


> A lot of people bought it in November 2014, an Australian or Japanese version for exemple, and since then, the GW team say "it's almost there". ^^"


Yes this I bought mine when AU N3ds was released I was pretty confident that GW would have N3DS support working at least by the time MM was released since they showed it working in their video
Now I am getting impatient and have a dilemma on weather or not to get into MM on my old XL or to wait for GW


----------



## Ralph1611 (Feb 17, 2015)

My Sky3ds is still working fine. Best flashcart for the N3DS...... Im having the time of my life, while Gatewaiters are waiting for handouts.


----------



## Suthek (Feb 17, 2015)

Kuin said:


> A lot of people bought it in November 2014, an Australian or Japanese version for exemple, and since then, the GW team say "it's almost there". ^^"


 
I'm surprised that people thought they'd release the exploit before the NA release.
That's basically like gateway shooting themselves in the foot and saying, "we don't want to maintain a north american market share"
If they DID release a firmware before mid Feb, I likely wouldn't buy a gateway as they are making horrible business decisions. 

At this point, I respect them as a business. They aren't here to make friends.
If it takes another month? Great. Two months? Then I start losing respect and question their ability to release. 
I suspect my opinion is a minority though.


----------



## typ0 (Feb 17, 2015)

Suthek said:


> I'm surprised that people thought they'd release the exploit before the NA release.
> That's basically like gateway shooting themselves in the foot and saying, "we don't want to maintain a north american market share"
> If they DID release a firmware before mid Feb, I likely wouldn't buy a gateway as they are making horrible business decisions.
> 
> ...


 

Sorry but you make zero sense.


----------



## Bananawagon (Feb 17, 2015)

Suthek said:


> That's basically like gateway shooting themselves in the foot and saying, "we don't want to maintain a north american market share"
> If they DID release a firmware before mid Feb, I likely wouldn't buy a gateway as they are making horrible business decisions.


 

You what mate


----------



## Breith (Feb 17, 2015)

> I'm surprised that people thought they'd release the exploit before the NA release.


At this point in time we had no idea when the NA/EU N3DS will be released (the announcement from Nintendo was done some day afters) and thus which FW these console will have. Now we know that we could have waited since most of the first N3DS were shipped with sysnand 9.0, but back in time, how could we know?
And look at it this way: they released a video showing that it was working on the N3DS. In the same time they said that the 9.0/9.2 update will be "soon". At this time none of us had an idea of what mean "soon" but it was realistic to imagine that, since we had a video about the N3DS, the 9.0 support will be for every console. They also said that sysnand 9.3 and above will not be supported.

And from the GW team communication, we had two different things: the update will be soon, and it might not work on NA consoles. The choice to buy an AUS/JP console was the safer choice to make. And considering the fact that the update might not come before the US release... I'm sorry but even if they never explicitly said that the 9.0 support will be out for both console in the same time, they clearly maintained the ambiguity.


----------



## Nollog (Feb 17, 2015)

Suthek said:


> I'm surprised that people thought they'd release the exploit before the NA release.
> That's basically like gateway shooting themselves in the foot and saying, "we don't want to maintain a north american market share"
> If they DID release a firmware before mid Feb, I likely wouldn't buy a gateway as they are making horrible business decisions.
> 
> ...


 
IKR, it's like these mooorons, didn't really expect Nintendo to have all the gamestop/independant/other retailers in North America to be sitting on the shipments opening every console and manually updating them all to 9.3 or higher.
They're so dum-- oh wait, they shipped with 9.0 to 9.2 ?
I... Oh no, we've both been had!

Aparantly the real world doesn't work the way we thought!!


----------



## Suthek (Feb 17, 2015)

typ0 said:


> Sorry but you make zero sense.


 
If they released the exploit earlier, Nintendo would have patched it earlier.

Pretty sure the N3DS exploit was patched by 9.5 in Feb. (Based on gateway saying they are having difficulty with 9.5)
If they released the exploit in Nov, you'd likely have seen it patched in 9.3 and Nintendo would have tried harder to release their N3DS on this patched 9.3+.
By the time Nintendo patched the hole in 9.5, it's too late to impact their NA release units.

My point of view revolved around that I don't see any mention of N3DS compatible firmware statements released from Gateway. Not quite sure why everyone is assuming it's 9.2 like the 3DS?



Breith said:


> might not work on NA consoles.


This just further suggests why they would wait. 
I'm not saying buying a Jap console was a bad idea. I just can't see them releasing anything until they know the answer to this "might" question.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 17, 2015)

typ0 said:


> Sorry but you make zero sense.


 

Haha this was the near exact thought I had in my mind when I read it, "incoherent rambling with no line of reasoning..."


----------



## Breith (Feb 17, 2015)

> Pretty sure the N3DS exploit was patched by 9.5 in Feb. (Based on gateway saying they are having difficulty with 9.5)


 
What the?.. This is non sence. The hack has been patched in the 9.3, this is why GW works only with sysnand 9.2 and less.


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 17, 2015)

But they did mention in their previous news that they are working on N3DS support, although there will be no emuNAND support on firmware 9.5+


----------



## Suthek (Feb 17, 2015)

Breith said:


> What the?.. This is non sence. The hack has been patched in the 9.3, this is why GW works only with sysnand 9.2 and less.


 
On 3DS. Where did they clearly outline N3DS requirements?
If both were being hacked by the same exploit, you also wouldn't see N3DS specific issues with emunand 9.5


----------



## Breith (Feb 17, 2015)

Suthek said:


> On 3DS. Where did they clearly outline N3DS requirements?
> If both were being hacked by the same exploit, you also wouldn't see N3DS specific issues with emunand 9.5


 
o__O. Go back read the explanation about the emunand 9.5 issue. This is completely unrelated.


----------



## omegart (Feb 17, 2015)

Two days to chinese new year. Cross our fingers!


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 17, 2015)

N3DS and 3DS share the same kernel and stuff IIRC, or at least are very similar. All 3DS exploits are applicable to the N3DS, hence ninjhax being on N3DS as well and the N3DS not being supported by it past 9.2


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> N3DS and 3DS share the same kernel and stuff IIRC, or at least are very similar. All 3DS exploits are applicable to the N3DS, hence ninjhax being on N3DS as well and the N3DS not being supported by it past 9.2


why isn't gateway releasing anything then?


----------



## Suthek (Feb 17, 2015)

Breith said:


> o__O. Go back read the explanation about the emunand 9.5 issue. This is completely unrelated.


"Something" is different in sysnand 9.5 that Gateway doesn't like. That's all I get from their news release. 
Where did you see further elaboration on the hurdles they're tackling?

If this whole 9.4/9.5 point of view of mine can be blown out of the water then I'll admit I'm wrong. I'm impartial either way on the subject. I just can't see any discussion or clarification confirming 9.2 is for sure the N3DS cutoff.


----------



## Diag (Feb 17, 2015)

since it looks like they dropped the idea with their last entrypoint for the n3ds and they don´t seem to answer any email, i´m not really sure anymore if they really have a plan b or if they are now trying to grasp at straws and are clueless themselves

edit: i think vingt-2 gave me some hope lol (though another webkit exploit would really suck)


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 17, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> why isn't gateway releasing anything then?


Because their current OG entrypoint is a bug on SPIDER (the OG browser) and the N3DS comes with a different browser (SKATER).
Although the exploit are still there in <9.2 you need to initiate ROP somehow.


----------



## xrM (Feb 17, 2015)

omegart said:


> Two days to chinese new year. Cross our fingers!


If they were Chinese and observed the CNY holidays, I can almost guarantee you it won't be out any time from now till a week or two after CNY.


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Feb 17, 2015)

it was the same as last year same time when many people argue because then they did not deliver the multirom and pokemon support everyone nedded i think after the new chinesse new year it will be relesed like last year


----------



## Breith (Feb 17, 2015)

CloudLionHeart said:


> it was the same as last year same time when many people argue because then they did not deliver the multirom and pokemon support everyone nedded i think after the new chinesse new year it will be relesed like last year


 
When finishes the New chinesse year?


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 17, 2015)

Suthek said:


> "Something" is different in sysnand 9.5 that Gateway doesn't like. That's all I get from their news release.
> Where did you see further elaboration on the hurdles they're tackling?
> 
> If this whole 9.4/9.5 point of view of mine can be blown out of the water then I'll admit I'm wrong. I'm impartial either way on the subject. I just can't see any discussion or clarification confirming 9.2 is for sure the N3DS cutoff.


 
From their website, piecing together all the text...
9.2 sysnand is the cutoff for all 3DS/N3DS versions.
9.4 is the last supported emunand on N3DS (and we're even still waiting on this)
9.5 and above emunand is supported on old 3DS's and 2DS
Firmware downgrade to 4.x is only supported on old 3DS as the N3DS and 2DS never came with that version of software.

And.... just so everyone is aware, regardless of the above info, we are currently waiting on ANY form of N3DS support.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

Breith said:


> When finishes the New chinesse year?


http://goo.gl/hyzwR8


----------



## Breith (Feb 17, 2015)

Tss.


----------



## Suthek (Feb 17, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> From their website, piecing together all the text...
> 9.2 sysnand is the cutoff for all 3DS versions.
> 9.4 is the last supported emunand on N3DS (and we're even still waiting on this)
> 9.5 and above emunand is supported on old 3DS's and 2DS
> ...


 
My problem is your first point. 3DS does not equal N3DS.
And sometimes you have to read between the lines and say "why?"
Your second point is about emunand 9.5 but that clearly suggests something is different in sysnand 9.5 to have impacted emunand 9.5

We'll just have to sit back and wait I suppose. All I'm saying is I agree with waiting until NA release and would have been quite surprised if they released the exploit prior to NA release.
I just can't picture a business confronted with a possible NA capability yelling "YOLO" and releasing earlier than the NA release.
And they wouldn't have told people they are waiting until the NA release because people would have held off ordering their gateways. It's a business. It's all about $$$.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 17, 2015)

Suthek said:


> My problem is your first point. 3DS does not equal N3DS.


 
Ambiguity Fixed.


----------



## Suthek (Feb 17, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> Ambiguity Fixed.


 
their website states N3DS version 9.2? fixing your post is totally missing my point. 

This is what it says: (no mention of N3DS) 


> With GATEWAY ULTRA we support ALL 3DS/2DS/3DS XL consoles on sysnand firmware starting from 4.5 and all the way up to 9.2!


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 17, 2015)

Suthek said:


> their website states N3DS version 9.2? fixing your post is totally missing my point.
> 
> This is what it says: (no mention of N3DS)


 
So what would you want them to write? I mean everything it says its true, N3DS support is not supported ATM .


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 17, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> why isn't gateway releasing anything then?


It isn't August 14th yet.

How many posts have you made in this thread?


----------



## marksteele (Feb 17, 2015)

why on earth are we accepting this august 14th date, I think that's ridiculous


----------



## satanicangel (Feb 17, 2015)

How about saying you are the one that is stupid here? You thought 1st of January is created by God or something? Calendar is just a thing created by human. Whether you are using western or lunar calendar they are all invented by humans. You can choose your new year to be 1st of January, and we can choose our new year to be 正月初一(which is Chinese calendar first month's first day). The next time you want to scold something/someone stupid, fill your empty brain with some contents please. Thanks.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 17, 2015)

Suthek said:


> their website states N3DS version 9.2? fixing your post is totally missing my point.
> 
> This is what it says: (no mention of N3DS)


 
LOL, I think now you're getting the entire point of this thread. (besides allowing folks to have a good vent).

Your point though is well noted. Rumour mill states that the N3DS browser in 9.2 was different and does not contain the exploitable code.  All browser versions after that were patched.

Now this may be a poxied pile of pig poop, but it's at least plausible.

So, one can conclude that far from having an imminent release, GW actually have no working exploit for the N3DS at all. Or, they have a non browser exploit that will be out..... SOON™.  Bwhahahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Kuin (Feb 17, 2015)

Just for info, I bought a New 3DS XL Blue today (PAL French version) the firmware is 9.0, so I'm not updating and just waiting.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 17, 2015)

marksteele said:


> why on earth are we accepting this august 14th date, I think that's ridiculous


 
What? Nobody has accepted the August 14th date except the trolls.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

i feel bad


----------



## frayar (Feb 17, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Let's ask User spodermen for his thoughts:



seems legit and accurate 4 me


----------



## satel (Feb 17, 2015)

how on earth did i go from waiting 3+ months for the N3DS update to now looking forward to SonyUSA's next video clip. 

hopefully they will release the clip this weekend & show us a lot more than they did on the last one back in november.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 17, 2015)

marksteele said:


> why on earth are we accepting this august 14th date, I think that's ridiculous


If you had bothered to read the thread all would be clear.


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 17, 2015)

The thing is, if you follow 3dsbrew site info, they have mentioned that from 9.3 onwards there is some 2nd stage ROP that is blocked (it was the GPU buffer something), it is also present on N3DS till 9.2 but since the browser in it is not the same one as old 3DS so the entrypoint should be something else. 

Also I see from previous posts that there is confusion as to why old 3DS has emuNAND support for 9.5 while N3DS doesn't it is due to the fact that 9.5 on N3DS is using new encryption keys which old 3DS doesn't (if you remember few months back old 3DS has exactly same issue when on firmware 7.x, people thought it was the end but GW were able to bypass those new encryption keys after some time). However I think the delays by GW is due to their resumed work on 9.5 emuNAND support for N3DS after yellow8 decrypted the arm kernel keys due to bugs in 9.5...


----------



## Suthek (Feb 17, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> LOL, I think now you're getting the entire point of this thread.


 

And that's why I proposed a new theory that would explain both their business decisions and lack of release to date.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 17, 2015)

Suthek said:


> All I'm saying is I agree with waiting until NA release and would have been quite surprised if they released the exploit prior to NA release.
> I just can't picture a business confronted with a possible NA capability yelling "YOLO" and releasing earlier than the NA release.


 

Still making zero sense

how would gateway releasing the update before NA release effect anything?

And from a business stand point they are shooting themselves in the foot, while everyone goes and buys a working sky card.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 17, 2015)

Yesterday Gary said that the GW team will make an announcement SOON (S O O N!), any news about it?

Also, am I the only one who think that an annoucenement isn't a big news, because if they were close to release the update, they would just release it, not need to make a special announcement, a special announcement can only be to tell us "well, about the N3DS support, hum, mhhhh well... We're working on it, buuuuuut..." etc! xD I'm not feeling that good about it. ^^" But I still have hope, they'll find a way, I'm sure of it. ^^


----------



## Breith (Feb 17, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Yesterday Gary said that the GW team will make an announcement SOON (S O O N!), any news about it?


He was most likely "guessing" than something else...


----------



## kheldar (Feb 17, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> If you had bothered to read the thread all would be clear.


 
I'm sorry but didn't you pull that date out off your ass?  and yes I've been following this thread.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 17, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Yesterday Gary said that the GW team will make an announcement SOON (S O O N!), any news about it?


 
He said soon... and then said might have news by end of Feb.

Not looking promising.

And I agree.. We don't need another announcement just to lead up to another announcement. Just admit support isn't coming, then we will all be happy.


Just remembered an email they sent me in December.  I asked them if it was safe to order a gateway card now.  And they responded.  "Update will be out before you get it!"


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> He said soon... and then said might have news by end of Feb.
> 
> Not looking promising.
> 
> And I agree.. We don't need another announcement just to lead up to another announcement. *Just admit support isn't coming, then we will all be happy.*


what a joke
can you prove this?


----------



## Suthek (Feb 17, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Still making zero sense


 
If they released the exploit earlier, Nintendo would have been confident in their "fix" and implemented greater efforts to have a higher sysnand on release. 
As the exploit wasn't released, Nintendo couldn't invest any time/money to guarantee a secure sysnand within NA on release. (Since there's no guarantee what/if any of their sysnand versions secure it.)


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 17, 2015)

Suthek said:


> If they released the exploit earlier, Nintendo would have been confident in their "fix" and implemented greater efforts to have a higher sysnand on release.
> As the exploit wasn't released, Nintendo couldn't invest any time/money to guarantee a secure sysnand within NA on release. (Since there's no guarantee what/if any of their sysnand versions secure it.)


 
That's not true.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 17, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> what a joke
> can you prove this?


Are you seriously again falling for his BS  just report him for baiting and leave him be


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 17, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> That's not true.


 
It actually is. You sir, just ran out of arguments. Actually, looking at your post history, you didn't have any arguments to begin with


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 17, 2015)

MichiS97 said:


> It actually is. You sir, just ran out of arguments. Actually, looking at your post history, you didn't have any arguments to begin with


 
If Nintendo cared enough they could have had all the NA 3ds above 9.2.

They choose not to.


----------



## Suthek (Feb 17, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> That's not true.


 
Are you just a troll? 

How do you know what's true and what isn't? 
This is a theory used to explain the current situation. Nobody knows what Gateway is doing and for some reason people are taking rumor as gospel.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 17, 2015)

kheldar said:


> I'm sorry but didn't you pull that date out off your ass?  and yes I've been following this thread.


Absolutely not!  Besides I am told I don't have an ass.   

If you have been following this thread then you know the answers, I have revealed all.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> If Nintendo cared enough they could have had all the NA 3ds above 9.2.
> 
> They choose not to.


Yeah, I imagine Iwata on the next Airplane to France, barging in the Shops and updating every N3DS he sees


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 17, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> If Nintendo cared enough they could have had all the NA 3ds above 9.2.
> 
> They chose not to.


 

There's no way they could have done that since the production of the systems probably began quite some time before the launch of 9.3


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 17, 2015)

MichiS97 said:


> There's no way they could have done that since the production of the systems probably began quite some time before the launch of 9.3


 
So you proved my point


----------



## 2skies (Feb 17, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Yesterday Gary said...


 

Believe _NOTHING_ this pole swizzler says. Nothing. If you want to check for any kind of updates, refresh Gateway's site.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 17, 2015)

thorasgar knows his stuff, I've always assumed his August 14th to be a joke and he's actually thinking it will come out later then everyone expects meaning that any date he is giving will be true to a certain extent


----------



## kheldar (Feb 17, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Absolutely not! Besides I am told I don't have an ass.
> 
> If you have been following this thread then you know the answers, I have revealed all.


 
Then I must have missed it . Care to explain?


----------



## Suthek (Feb 17, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> So you proved my point


I'm sure they sat in a office back in December and had this same discussion revolving around 9.3 and the N3DS update.
The return on investment is too much of a gamble doing an after-the-fact update to 9.3 when they didn't even know what exploit was found on N3DS. 

If they released the N3DS exploit, larger business decisions could have been made and a true ROI could have been completed.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 17, 2015)

Suthek said:


> I'm sure they sat in a office back in December and had this same discussion revolving around 9.3 and the N3DS update.
> The return on investment is too much of a gamble doing an after-the-fact update to 9.3 when they didn't even know what exploit was found on N3DS.
> 
> If they released the N3DS exploit, larger business decisions could have been made and a true ROI could have been completed.


 

Maybe Nintendo just knows gateway is bullshitting everyone


----------



## Suthek (Feb 17, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Maybe Nintendo just knows gateway is bullshitting everyone


 
also possible.  
Technically they don't need to release anything and they just sold a large flux of new devices. (Again, good business decision to make money.)
Then they could just release a "Oh Em Gee Sorry guys... you need to buy this hardware instead" Even more profit from the same customer. Charlie Sheen would be bi-winning right here.


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 17, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> So you proved my point


 
So you think they wanted to go through the trouble of updating thousands of systems per hand?


----------



## Suthek (Feb 17, 2015)

MichiS97 said:


> So you think they wanted to go through the trouble of updating thousands of systems per hand?


 
You'd be surprised what a manufacturing company will do to contain a problem.

I'm sure the discussion was raised. I still stand by my point that the only reason they didn't is because they didn't know if 9.3+ resolved the N3DS hole being advertised by Gateway.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 17, 2015)

Suthek said:


> If they released the exploit earlier, Nintendo would have been confident in their "fix" and implemented greater efforts to have a higher sysnand on release.
> As the exploit wasn't released, Nintendo couldn't invest any time/money to guarantee a secure sysnand within NA on release. (Since there's no guarantee what/if any of their sysnand versions secure it.)


 

I meant about this...


----------



## schumi_girl (Feb 17, 2015)

From what I remember, people were saying August as a joke because that's when Sony is due, or something.


----------



## Suthek (Feb 17, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I meant about this...


 
I think you're hooked on 9.3+ being the official N3DS firewall. Like us, Nintendo would have had to make their decisions based on rumor and assumptions.
If Gateway released the exploit, their business decision would have been off facts instead of rumors. 
Assuming Gateway even has a working exploit, nobody knows if 9.3 indeed patched it.

For argument sake, lets say 9.3 comes out and it's still exploitable on N3DS. 
Do you think gateway would tell people, "dont worry about it! Go ahead and update!" 
Of course not. They know their fan base is sitting behind 9.2. They don't gain/lose any market share by releasing that knowledge. 

Telling people 9.3 is safe for N3DS would only tip Nintendo into knowing their patches were ineffective.


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 17, 2015)

I think it's a large assumption that there's any exploit at all


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 17, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> I think it's a large assumption that there's any exploit at all


 


No.


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> No.


 
Yes. They obviously faked the video or put the interior of a normal 3DS in a N3DS

/s


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> I think it's a large assumption that there's any exploit at all


So this is a fake?


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 17, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> So this is a fake?





Months old we don't even know if that exploit is good anymore.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 17, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Months old we don't even know if that exploit is good anymore.


 

Yeh, definetly legit but we can't see the full extent, we mii exploit probably didn't work so they need to make another one

only reason its taking so long


----------



## jaynecobb (Feb 17, 2015)

ah, screw the exploit.

i have my skylanders swap force, giants and spyro that will keep me busy for quite awhile...especially since kirby and the order come out next week. it also doesn't hurt with dying light, toad and gta5 still waiting


----------



## Eneco (Feb 17, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Yeh, definetly legit but we can't see the full extent, we mii exploit probably didn't work so they need to make another one
> 
> only reason its taking so long


 
If that were true a status update from them would be nice.


----------



## aofelix (Feb 17, 2015)

GW are liars.. everyone get over it.

I would get Sky but a) I own a GW from my other 3DS and b) Its not got a guaranteed life time if Nintendo block it. 

If Sky had emunand, it would be a no-brainer.


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 17, 2015)

aofelix said:


> GW are liars.. everyone get over it.


 

What did they lie about, exactly ?

"Soon" is being used everywhere : games/movies/anything people are trying to  build hype for.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 17, 2015)

aofelix said:


> GW are liars.. everyone get over it.
> 
> I would get Sky but a) I own a GW from my other 3DS and b) Its not got a guaranteed life time if Nintendo block it.
> 
> If Sky had emunand, it would be a no-brainer.


 


Dude. Shut up. They're not. They've gone far longer last time, and eventually delivered. You're just an ignorant child.


----------



## aofelix (Feb 17, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> What did they lie about, exactly ?
> 
> "Soon" is being used everywhere : games/movies/anything people are trying to build hype for.


 


They told many people myself included that the firmware will be available "next week sometime" etc. via email. They lied, plain and simple. A popular promise they said was before the kids will be back from school. Months later, nothing. 

I'm a GW Fan. I have a GW cart. However saying they don't lie is just really really silly.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 17, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Yesterday Gary said that the GW team will make an announcement SOON (S O O N!), any news about it?
> 
> Also, am I the only one who think that an annoucenement isn't a big news, because if they were close to release the update, they would just release it, not need to make a special announcement, a special announcement can only be to tell us "well, about the N3DS support, hum, mhhhh well... We're working on it, buuuuuut..." etc! xD I'm not feeling that good about it. ^^" But I still have hope, they'll find a way, I'm sure of it. ^^


He ask for a annoucement to gw team i think their silence is they answer.  I hope they not facing legal problems with N.


----------



## aofelix (Feb 17, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> Dude. Shut up. They're not. They've gone far longer last time, and eventually delivered. You're just an ignorant child.


 


Haha. I'm not a child. I'm talking about this sensibly rather than a misguided fanboy. 

GW are the best, simply the best. Emunand is excellent, their product is safe apart from the bricking-gate which they fixed but never apologised for and they've revolutionised the 3DS emulation scene. 

However their inability to stick to schedule yet still lie to consumers via email to get them to buy their product by giving false vague release dates cannot be ignored.

Sky3DS aren't exactly innocent themselves. They purposely put a limit on their carts which is straight up horrible.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 17, 2015)

aofelix said:


> They told many people myself included that the firmware will be available "next week sometime" etc. via email. They lied, plain and simple. A popular promise they said was before the kids will be back from school. Months later, nothing.
> 
> I'm a GW Fan. I have a GW cart. However saying they don't lie is just really really silly.


 
They never specifically said that the update was for the N3DS.


----------



## oxenh (Feb 17, 2015)

The support will be released when the gateway be sure to work in all currents N3ds, that could take from a few days to months or more so stop crying about and just keep with the flow of the life...
There are things more important to do


----------



## kheldar (Feb 17, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> They never specifically said that the update was for the N3DS.


 
They still didn't deliver the update even for regular 3DS "next week sometime" or "within few days".


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 17, 2015)

aofelix said:


> Haha. I'm not a child. I'm talking about this sensibly rather than a misguided fanboy.
> 
> GW are the best, simply the best. Emunand is excellent, their product is safe apart from the bricking-gate which they fixed but never apologised for and they've revolutionised the 3DS emulation scene.
> 
> ...


 
No you're jumping the gun, making childish assumptions. You're being far from sensible. Go away. You're really starting to piss me off.


----------



## aofelix (Feb 17, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> No you're jumping the gun, making childish assumptions. You're being far from sensible. Go away. You're really starting to piss me off.


 

So far you've said "shut up", "go away" and "you're really starting to piss me off"... yet you're accusing others of being children or acting like them?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 17, 2015)

aofelix said:


> So far you've said "shut up", "go away" and "you're really starting to piss me off"... yet you're accusing others of being children or acting like them?


 

Yup. Now go away.


----------



## aofelix (Feb 17, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> They never specifically said that the update was for the N3DS.


 

As someone said previously, the support for the old 3DS XL came late too. 

Maybe post-bricking gate, GW are just that much more safe with releasing updates. I'm happy if thats the case but letting their consumers and fans know would be nice.


----------



## aofelix (Feb 17, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> Yup. Now go away.


 


I'm going to ignore you as you're the first person I've encountered on this thread/forum who actually can't hold a conversation. You seem to embody the typical "fanboy".


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 17, 2015)

kheldar said:


> They still didn't deliver the update even for regular 3DS "next week sometime" or "within few days".


 

Because I forgot that bugs don't exist in this world, I'm pretty sure you see delays in your every-day life constantly, but Ultra is out, we're past that.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 17, 2015)

aofelix said:


> I'm going to ignore you as you're the first person I've encountered on this thread/forum who actually can't hold a conversation. You seem to embody the typical "fanboy".


 


I find this difficult to believe, but yes. Go away now. Thanks.


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 17, 2015)

At this point, I just wish Gateway would release the update so all these trash posts can go away.

Either way, I was hoping that either yesterday or today we'd get the update, since that's what happened with 3.0 (Gary was only off by a day or two). Seeing as that hasn't happened, just have to keep waiting. End of the month hopefully? I've got Monster Hunter to tide me over in the mean time~


----------



## aofelix (Feb 17, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> Because I forgot that bugs don't exist in this world, I'm pretty sure you see delays in your every-day life constantly, but Ultra is out, we're past that.


 

You raise a really valid point which I myself would use to defend GW. However, not communicating the reasons or the delays to the consumers is a little disrespectful given how patient and loyal they are. A quick post on the site saying there have been delays would go along way and stop people emailing them constantly about a release.

I'm certain they will crack the n3DS though. They've cracked every firmware for the old 3DS XL up til now. Once again I want to repeat I do believe they're the best on the scene at the work they do.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 17, 2015)

kheldar said:


> They still didn't deliver the update even for regular 3DS "next week sometime" or "within few days".


 Wasnt it released like 5 days later? I mean its no big deal considering all the things Ultra brought.



aofelix said:


> As someone said previously, the support for the old 3DS XL came late too.
> 
> Maybe post-bricking gate, GW are just that much more safe with releasing updates. I'm happy if thats the case but letting their consumers and fans know would be nice.


 
AFAIK the bricking code was placed intentionally to get rid of the clones if Im not wrong. TBH I would also be kinda pissed if I didnt had a regular 3DS to use my GW with but coding takes a lot of time. Im not trying to judge but I think most of us should be thankful for the fact that they support their card for almost 2 years with no new revisions whatsoever not to mention the awesome features that came during this time and the ones that are yet to come  Youll gonna love them like the rest of us, just wait a little longer, go play some Minecraft or do something else while the update is finished. Keep in mind that there are no GW users who are unhappy with the product so far, that alone tells you most of the things you need to know


----------



## kheldar (Feb 17, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> Because I forgot that bugs don't exist in this world, I'm pretty sure you see delays in your every-day life constantly, but Ultra is out, we're past that.


 
I don't care about excuses. It doesn't justify a lie.



guitarheroknight said:


> Wasnt it released like 5 days later? I mean its no big deal considering all the things Ultra brought.


 
Remember before christmas?.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 17, 2015)

kheldar said:


> I don't care about excuses. It doesn't justify a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> *Remember before christmas?*.


 
What about it?


----------



## Suthek (Feb 17, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Remember before christmas?.


I remember the days leading up to Christmas. It was a wonderful time spent with friends and family. 
Thank you for allowing us all to remember this festive time of year.


----------



## kheldar (Feb 17, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> What about it?


 
They said it was going to be released before christmas. That's what I was referring to.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 17, 2015)

kheldar said:


> They said it was going to be released before christmas. That's what I was referring to.


Really? I thought they said they were aiming for a Christmas release which is not quite the same now is it?


----------



## aofelix (Feb 17, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Wasnt it released like 5 days later? I mean its no big deal considering all the things Ultra brought.
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK the bricking code was placed intentionally to get rid of the clones if Im not wrong. TBH I would also be kinda pissed if I didnt had a regular 3DS to use my GW with but coding takes a lot of time. Im not trying to judge but I think most of us should be thankful for the fact that they support their card for almost 2 years with no new revisions whatsoever not to mention the awesome features that came during this time and the ones that are yet to come  Youll gonna love them like the rest of us, just wait a little longer, go play some Minecraft or do something else while the update is finished. Keep in mind that there are no GW users who are unhappy with the product so far, that alone tells you most of the things you need to know


 


Yeah I know why they did it but it was out of order given that real GW users got affected. There must have been a less aggressive way to kill the clones like shutting down their card.. but a full on brick is a bit far. Then again.. would I do that in their situation? Maybe if people were ripping off my work and pissing me off but I wouldn't say I was right in doing that. Just pissed off lol. 

You're spot on, they've planned for the future and I like the fact we don't have to buy new revisions of cards and they've never really held back like sky 3DS did. 

I still have my old 3DS XL too and I'm playing on my vita currently. However that does not mean I lose the ability to empathise with new3DSXL owners. Also although I am thankful for their support, I did pay a pretty fee for the card and its not like GW are doing this out of charity. We've all paid money for it.


----------



## kheldar (Feb 17, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Really? I thought they said they were aiming for a Christmas release which is not quite the same now is it?


 
Dude come on now... You were on that thread too. They said specifically "it was going to be out before Christmas".


----------



## Diag (Feb 17, 2015)

i´m playing in my breaks purin to ohuro, it´s really a lot of fun (especially thinking about gw and some more or less related persons meanwhile).. i feel a lot better now 

i hope gw will find a way for a simple data transfer, i can´t continue persona q (and some other original games) on the n3ds without an update, because some saved extra data (like maps etc.) are on my old 3ds sd card  so i´ve got to play persona q atm still on the 3ds (or atelier rorona plus on the vita <3).. damn it´s really tempting to update ;( must stay strong :/:/


----------



## marksteele (Feb 17, 2015)

all these points are moot here are facts about this entire thread:

1) The developers have been aiming for a release for the past 2 months
2) The developers are horrible at communication and have no official presence
3) The developers do send messages from time to time to contacts, however they are never definitive
4) People without definitive information are trying to give people definitive answers
5) People love to troll
6) We still have no idea at all as to when gateway will release N3DS support
7) Anything one might hear otherwise is rumor and non-definitive answers


those 7 points sum up this entire thread


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 17, 2015)

What I find funny is how they kept giving us BS answers like "soon" and "by the end of the week" that never came true and they give the same kind of answers to garyopa, "in the coming days", whom is the admin of maxconsole. You'd think they'd give him something more concrete.


----------



## kheldar (Feb 17, 2015)

marksteele said:


> all these points are moot here are facts about this entire thread:
> 
> 1) The developers have been aiming for a release for the past 2 months
> 2) The developers are horrible at communication and have no official presence
> ...


 
I agree and I don't care about their delay because as has been said by some couple of people before "stuff happens". I just don't like ppl keep defending them at every turn blindly. They have been trying to justify everything the team has done so far . It's like it's not to allowed say anything against them. When you point out something negative about them, they rise and defend their glorious GW Team and some of them take it so far attacking SKY3DS Team in return. In the end they are both illegal flash card companies and they both suck at PR and stuff.


----------



## Suthek (Feb 17, 2015)

marksteele said:


> all these points are moot here are facts about this entire thread:
> 
> 1) The developers have been aiming for a release for the past 2 months
> 2) The developers are horrible at communication and have no official presence
> ...


 

I think you're looking for the *Is there any news on how soon is SOON for N3DS Gateway?* thread. 
That could have been concluded with a "no". Thread closed. 
This is the *Is there any news or rumor on how soon is SOON for N3DS Gateway?* thread. 
The OP specifically asked for rumors and we're trying to create as many as possible for them.


----------



## marksteele (Feb 17, 2015)

Suthek said:


> I think you're looking for the *Is there any news on how soon is SOON for N3DS Gateway?* thread.
> That could have been concluded with a "no". Thread closed.
> This is the *Is there any news or rumor on how soon is SOON for N3DS Gateway?* thread.
> The OP specifically asked for rumors and we're trying to create as many as possible for them.


 
There's a difference between credible rumor and utter BS


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 17, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Dude come on now... You were on that thread too. They said specifically "it was going to be out before Christmas".


 
Is that so, I must be wrong then. But I specifically remember them saying that they were *aiming* for a Christmas release not that the release is going to be 100% before it. Then again I may be wrong but I
really doubt it.

MrJason005 would you kindly find the email saying that theyll release the update before Christmas?


----------



## kheldar (Feb 17, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Is that so, then I must be wrong then. But I specifically remember them saying that they were *aiming* for a Christmas release not that the release is going to be 100% before it. Then again I may be wrong but I really doubt it.


 
Well, go find those e-mails in that legendary thread then. Someone had the backup. Don't know where it is though. I know what I'm saying, I'm not making things up. Sometimes people tend to overlook things in favour of the things they like.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 17, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> What I find funny is how they kept giving us BS answers like "soon" and "by the end of the week" that never came true and they give the same kind of answers to garyopa, "in the coming days", whom is the admin of maxconsole. You'd think they'd give him something more concrete.


 
http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_gqbax


----------



## Suthek (Feb 17, 2015)

marksteele said:


> There's a difference between credible rumor and utter BS


 
I must have missed where they asked for anything credible. 



Random Joe said:


> http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_gqbax


 
Finally a credible rumor. It even has a website.


----------



## Breith (Feb 17, 2015)

Suthek said:


> Finally a credible rumor. It even has a website.


 
Ah ah ah. This comes from a joke 2 days ago.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 17, 2015)

Given that Chinese New Year is in two days and garyopa apparently got another e-mail saying there would be another announcement "soon"™, it'll probably be this week. But in all seriousness, anyone who thinks that N3DS support is impossible is obviously wrong, yellows8 has his own CFW which apparently works fine on 9.2 (and he even managed to swap his JPN N3DS to NA). Nothing is impossible at this point, it just might be tricky. 9.5 emuNAND is almost definitely coming given the leak that happened earlier, and even 9.0, 9.1, or 9.2 emuNAND is perfectly fine for now.


----------



## lamende (Feb 17, 2015)

I know for a fact that _will _release at least


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 17, 2015)

It doesn't really matter what is found in the old thread.    Those emails were screenshots.  Whatever is turned up one way or the other one group will rise up and yell "fake" "shopped" "prove it". 

I personally think they lied many, many times, but I can't prove a thing.  That is why they made those definitive statements in email only.   In the end what difference does it make if they lied or they didn't?  We are at their mercy and that's just the way it is.  

What I don't get is why people get so upset when others vent on the Internet and turn to personal attacks and insults.


----------



## Godson777 (Feb 17, 2015)

So because I'm too lazy to go and read all these 392 pages...

Anything I should know while I was gone? I was too busy playing on my (old) 3DS XL with gateway. My N3DS XL came with 9.0 (While my cousin's came with 9.4...I guess I'm one of the lucky ones? o.o). Now I'm simply playing the waiting game while I play. But all I've seen from the few pages I skimmed are either arguments or butthurt people flipping their balls because N3DS isn't supported yet.

...Is everyone _really_ that impatient?


----------



## Suthek (Feb 17, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> What I don't get is why people get so upset when others vent on the Internet


As a broader subject, regarding internet etiquette, I don't get it either. 

That said, I don't get why people are surprised when it happens.


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 17, 2015)

I think this thread has the most '*Maybe, Soon, Probably, guessing, apparently*' in any forum on the interwebs....


----------



## Suthek (Feb 17, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> I think this thread has the most '*Maybe, Soon, Probably, guessing, apparently*' in any forum on the interwebs....


 

8 pages to go until we crack 400. I heard a rumor that Gateway won't release until we break 400 pages.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 17, 2015)

Godson777 said:


> So because I'm too lazy to go and read all these 392 pages...
> 
> Anything I should know while I was gone? I was too busy playing on my (old) 3DS XL with gateway. My N3DS XL came with 9.0 (While my cousin's came with 9.4...I guess I'm one of the lucky ones? o.o). Now I'm simply playing the waiting game while I play. But all I've seen from the few pages I skimmed are either arguments or butthurt people flipping their balls because N3DS isn't supported yet.
> 
> ...Is everyone _really_ that impatient?


 
In a nutshell, Gateway is released for old 3DS, people are waiting for N3DS, get impatient, impatient, impatient, USA N3DS release date announced, impatient, impatient, impatient, soon, impatient, garyopa gets an e-mail from Gateway saying "within a few days", starts 72 hour countdown, sky3DS trolls say it will never happen, 72 hour countdown ends w/ no N3DS support, everyone throws a fit and the mods come into the thread, everyone calms down a tiny bit, impatience, USA N3DS is released, everyone is still super impatient, impatience, garyopa gets another e-mail saying they'll be making an announcement soon, and more impatience today.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 17, 2015)

Suthek said:


> I think you're looking for the *Is there any news on how soon is SOON for N3DS Gateway?* thread.
> That could have been concluded with a "no". Thread closed.
> This is the *Is there any news or rumor on how soon is SOON for N3DS Gateway?* thread.
> The OP specifically asked for rumors and we're trying to create as many as possible for them.


 

Then it's titled wrong, it should be called "*Is there any news or baseless speculation on how soon is SOON for N3DS Gateway?*" thread.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Is that so, I must be wrong then. But I specifically remember them saying that they were *aiming* for a Christmas release not that the release is going to be 100% before it. Then again I may be wrong but I
> really doubt it.
> 
> MrJason005 would you kindly find the email saying that theyll release the update before Christmas?


erm, i don't really keep up
http://imgur.com/a/RWhcH/all


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 17, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Anyhow, getting back to the topic at hand, GW told me early this morning they will make an 'official announcement SOON' but didn't offer any clue or hint of a timeframe of WHEN this actual announcement will OCCUR in their SOON future universe, or WHAT it might contain as in words or subject matter.


 
Glad to finally see a honest and valuable contribution!


----------



## Breith (Feb 17, 2015)

Where it was posted?

And by the way, no more information than Sunday.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 17, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> Glad to finally see a honest and valuable contribution!


 
I think he learned his lesson from the 72 hour thing.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 17, 2015)

marksteele said:


> all these points are moot here are facts about this entire thread:
> 
> 1) The developers have been aiming for a release for the past 2 months
> 2) The developers are horrible at communication and have no official presence
> ...


 
so is this the new thing? summing up threads? 

pls gateway. pls respond. pls deliver. pls. save us from this madness


----------



## xerosagas (Feb 17, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Given that Chinese New Year is in two days and garyopa apparently got another e-mail saying there would be another announcement "soon"™, it'll probably be this week. But in all seriousness, anyone who thinks that N3DS support is impossible is obviously wrong, yellows8 has his own CFW which apparently works fine on 9.2 (and* he even managed to swap his JPN N3DS to NA*). Nothing is impossible at this point, it just might be tricky. 9.5 emuNAND is almost definitely coming given the leak that happened earlier, and even 9.0, 9.1, or 9.2 emuNAND is perfectly fine for now.


 
Now that is something I would pay money for.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 17, 2015)

Breith said:


> Where it was posted?
> 
> And by the way, no more information than Sunday.


click the little arrow


Spoiler


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 17, 2015)

kheldar said:


> I don't care about excuses. It doesn't justify a lie.
> .


 

You have the option of cancelling and getting a refund.



kheldar said:


> I agree and I don't care about their delay because as has been said by some couple of people before "stuff happens". I just don't like ppl keep defending them at every turn blindly. They have been trying to justify everything the team has done so far . It's like it's not to allowed say anything against them. When you point out something negative about them, they rise and defend their glorious GW Team and some of them take it so far attacking SKY3DS Team in return. In the end they are both illegal flash card companies and they both suck at PR and stuff.


 
GW is currently the best hands down, they always delivered and they always brought something new to the table people never expected (like this time, the downgrade option for example), despite their "delays" they're delivering a quality product in the end and people know that which is why this thread is almost 400 pages long, so when I see complainers that complain for the sake of complaining, it's just sad, we're already past the Ultra delay and as we have seen once again they have released a quality update which pleased all O3DS users(and not only GW users), meaning the delay was worth it, I would side with you if they were MT card level and released half-assed updates on top of delaying every time, but it's not true, yes they're slow, but they're quality.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 17, 2015)

xerosagas said:


> Now that is something I would pay money for.


 
Well, it was only in his relocated NAND thing he has, you can't do it for the actual system NAND. And like his other CFW was supposed to be, this one probably won't be coming to the general userbase any time soon, if at all.


----------



## xerosagas (Feb 17, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Well, it was only in his relocated NAND thing he has, you can't do it for the actual system NAND. And like his other CFW was supposed to be, this one probably won't be coming to the general userbase any time soon, if at all.


 
I always want things I cannot have.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 17, 2015)

Can we just close this topic please? Only whiners and trolls over here.


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 17, 2015)

Remember Lunar New Year tomorrow. Team GW is travelling back home for the biggest holiday of the year. Don't hold your breath until the end of Feb.


----------



## redboyke (Feb 17, 2015)

meanwhile what im playing with my n3ds:

http://i.imgur.com/8NIR0ua.jpg

still loads of games to play.


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 17, 2015)

Anyway, Target  Australia is selling New 3DS/ XL along with 20% off voucher  (free shipping) on eBay. Down to 157 AUD New 3DS, 183 AUD New 3DS XL. ENJOY WAITING


----------



## Godson777 (Feb 17, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> In a nutshell, Gateway is released for old 3DS, people are waiting for N3DS, get impatient, impatient, impatient, USA N3DS release date announced, impatient, impatient, impatient, soon, impatient, garyopa gets an e-mail from Gateway saying "within a few days", starts 72 hour countdown, sky3DS trolls say it will never happen, 72 hour countdown ends w/ no N3DS support, everyone throws a fit and the mods come into the thread, everyone calms down a tiny bit, impatience, USA N3DS is released, everyone is still super impatient, impatience, garyopa gets another e-mail saying they'll be making an announcement soon, and more impatience today.


 
I think I'm one of the few ones who are calm and are all "meh" about it. Gateway will update whenever they update. Everyone wants this update, and the more they spam this, and other thread with more impatience. Eventually when gateway DOES support the N3DS, no one will care anymore.

It was almost the same with the beta Omega update. When it came out the hype was nearly dead and everyone was just like: _"Oh, the update's finally out..."_

Geez people, I know that people have their N3DS lying on a shelf, sitting there doing absolutely nothing while we wait for gateway. But c'mon! At least be glad you're one of the several people who can actually USE gateway when it comes out. Like I said in my previous post. My cousin and I both ordered our N3DS(es?) at the same time. And *mine* was on 9.0, and _*his*_ on 9.4. (...Coincidentally, we even bought the N3DS(es?) online. Same time and everything.)

If you have an old 3DS lying around, _*freaking use that until N3DS is supported.*_

Otherwise you're an idiot if you either sold your old 3DS or traded it in for the new one, and are screwed until it's supported.

tl;dr: stop being impatient.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 17, 2015)

redboyke said:


> meanwhile what im playing with my n3ds:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/8NIR0ua.jpg
> 
> still loads of games to play.


 
I have also had plenty to play on my N3DS:


Spoiler











Does this mean we've gone full circle now?


----------



## Kracken (Feb 17, 2015)

thaikhoa said:


> Remember Lunar New Year tomorrow. Team GW is travelling back home for the biggest holiday of the year. Don't hold your breath until the end of Feb.


 
What is with everyone and the base assumption that every flashcart team is Chinese (or celebrate Lunar New Year)?


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 17, 2015)

redboyke said:


> meanwhile what im playing with my n3ds:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/8NIR0ua.jpg
> 
> still loads of games to play.


 
I sadly sold my 3ds before they became next to nothing due to the N3ds, so I'm just going to be using my DStwo to play my ds games until then. Still have many favorites on the Ds..

...Also, WHEN THE FRIG ARE WE GONNA GET A WARIOWARE FOR 3DS?!?!? friggen DIY was back from 09 =.=''


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 17, 2015)

Kracken said:


> What is with everyone and the base assumption that every flashcart team is Chinese (or celebrate Lunar New Year)?



I'm not quite sure but 100% flashcart made in China.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 17, 2015)

thaikhoa said:


> I'm not quite sure but 100% flashcart made in China.


 
I said team, not manufacturer. We aren't waiting on a new card to be produced, we are waiting for code written by the people who designed the cart.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 17, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> I have also had plenty to play on my N3DS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Too bad it doesn't have sound on N3DS :/


----------



## satel (Feb 17, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> GW is currently the best hands down, they always delivered and they always brought something new.


 

they are the best on the old 3ds,they always delivered on the old 3ds & they always brought something new to the old 3ds!!only ignorant fool will argue with this BUT we're here talking about the NEW 3DS which they've showed us a video of gateway running on it back in november but have yet to deliver anything for it.

sorry but we're not talking about the old 3d & how awesome the gateway team's work on it,read the thread title,this is all about the gatewayless new 3ds console.


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 17, 2015)

Kracken said:


> I said team, not manufacturer. We aren't waiting on a new card to be produced, we are waiting for code written by the people who designed the cart.



Then I'm pretty sure that all base flashcarts are from China. Are all flahscart always shipped from China? Yeah right.


----------



## kheldar (Feb 17, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> You have the option of cancelling and getting a refund.
> 
> GW is currently the best hands down, they always delivered and they always brought something new to the table people never expected (like this time, the downgrade option for example), despite their "delays" they're delivering a quality product in the end and people know that which is why this thread is almost 400 pages long, so when I see complainers that complain for the sake of complaining, it's just sad, we're already past the Ultra delay and as we have seen once again they have released a quality update which pleased all O3DS users(and not only GW users), meaning the delay was worth it, I would side with you if they were MT card level and released half-assed updates on top of delaying every time, but it's not true, yes they're slow, but they're quality.


 
The thing you don't understand is I don't have anything against their product. You just assume I'm anti-GW without even thinking or reading for a sec. I know they are the best, that's why I choose them and that's why I've been waiting. I've been simply criticizing their PR skills and people who defend them like mindless ghouls at every turn. Do you get that now?


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 17, 2015)

satel said:


> sorry but we're not talking about the old 3d & how awesome the gateway team's work on it,read the thread title,this is all about the gatewayless new 3ds console.


 

You agree with me that they have always delivered, which means you agree with me that they're worth the wait, then you go ahead and post this.

Did they make any promises regarding the release date of the N3DS support ?No, and I'm pretty sure they won't, since apparently there are people who still can't get over the "Ultra" delay.


----------



## redboyke (Feb 17, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> You agree with me that they have always delivered, which means you agree with me that they're worth the wait, then you go ahead and post this.
> 
> Did they make any promises regarding the release date of the N3DS support ?No, and I'm pretty sure they won't, since apparently there are people who still can't get over the "Ultra" delay.


 
yes they hinted soon, christmas, newyear, end of the week, just a couple of days.


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 17, 2015)

redboyke said:


> yes they hinted soon, christmas, newyear, end of the week, just a couple of days.


 

Wrong update.


----------



## Suthek (Feb 17, 2015)

redboyke said:


> yes they hinted soon, christmas, newyear, end of the week, just a couple of days.


 
She'll be coming around the mountain when she comes.


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 17, 2015)

Suthek said:


> She'll be coming around the mountain when she comes.


 
Oh.................She'll be riding six white horses when she comes. She'll be riding six white horses when she comes!.....


----------



## zwang1208 (Feb 17, 2015)

Guys, I got three New 3DS XL. I should play which one?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 17, 2015)

zwang1208 said:


> Guys, I got three New 3DS XL. I should play which one?View attachment 15823


 
Nice but why so many


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 17, 2015)

Liberty said:


> Can we just close this topic please? Only whiners and trolls over here.


 
Feel free to return to the main forum menu and never click on this thread again. I love these threads, lets me vent and know I'm not alone.


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 17, 2015)

zwang1208 said:


> Guys, I got three New 3DS XL. I should play which one?


 
Just......why........ (despite the obvious turn around profiting off of those zelda N3DS...)


----------



## zwang1208 (Feb 17, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Nice but why so many


 
I don't know. I just cannot stop buying them. Yesterday I returned a red one cause it's not awesome like what I expected.


----------



## zwang1208 (Feb 17, 2015)

Locke644 said:


> Just......why........ (despite the obvious turn around profiting off of those zelda N3DS...)


 
Now I am waiting for Monster Hunter 4U limited edition restock.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 17, 2015)

I would start with one of those ugly ones.  

<ducks>


----------



## 2skies (Feb 17, 2015)

zwang1208 said:


> I don't know. I just cannot stop buying them. Yesterday I returned a red one cause it's not awesome like what I expected.


 

Translation: "I can't hose people an extra $100 for a red one."


----------



## Sora Takeuchi (Feb 17, 2015)

Planning on getting a 3ds xl for gateway is there any chance of a brand new one coming with firmware 9.2 or above?


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 17, 2015)

zwang1208 said:


> Now I am waiting for Monster Hunter 4U limited edition restock.


 
Now...are you getting these at normal retail price? Or, do you own a business selling games and the like....?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 17, 2015)

Sora Takeuchi said:


> Planning on getting a 3ds xl for gateway is there any chance of a brand new one coming with firmware 9.2 or above?


 

If it's a new standard 3ds xl then it should be less than 9.3 also


----------



## redboyke (Feb 17, 2015)

zwang1208 said:


> I don't know. I just cannot stop buying them. Yesterday I returned a red one cause it's not awesome like what I expected.


 
i dont like gold. if they would have made  a black XL with triforce coverplate i would have bought it.


----------



## zwang1208 (Feb 17, 2015)

2skies said:


> Translation: "I can't hose people an extra $100 for a red one."


 
I paid no attention on eBay. It's $300 now? So crazy.


----------



## Sora Takeuchi (Feb 17, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> If it's a new standard 3ds xl then it should be less than 9.3 also


 
Just a standard XL


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 17, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 17, 2015)

Sora Takeuchi said:


> Planning on getting a 3ds xl for gateway is there any chance of a brand new one coming with firmware 9.2 or above?





Miles54321 said:


> If it's a new standard 3ds xl then it should be less than 9.3 also


 
Ditto. Also you can do the tried and true "my 3ds isn't working and I'd like to return it" yada yada...


----------



## Suthek (Feb 17, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Nice but why so many


 
So that he can't use his gateway 3 times more than the rest of us. This guy is a true Gateway champ.


----------



## zwang1208 (Feb 17, 2015)

Locke644 said:


> Now...are you getting these at normal retail price? Or, do you own a business selling games and the like....?


 
Both limited edition are $200 which I pre-ordered last month.


----------



## zwang1208 (Feb 18, 2015)

redboyke said:


> i dont like gold. if they would have made a black XL with triforce coverplate i would have bought it.


 
Yeah, it's not that awesome. Now I am using the black one. I think it looks better.


----------



## Suthek (Feb 18, 2015)

zwang1208 said:


> Both limited edition are $200 which I pre-ordered last month.


 
Now that you have a redundant supply of N3DS units, I have the question 99% of us are all thinking.

Will it blend?


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 18, 2015)

zwang1208 said:


> Both limited edition are $200 which I pre-ordered last month.


 
If only I was that smart....sadly, I didn't even know about the N3DS until like 4 days before it was launched in the US (I'm kinda behind on all things Nintendo :|


----------



## zwang1208 (Feb 18, 2015)

Suthek said:


> Now that you have a redundant supply of N3DS units, I have the question 99% of us are all thinking.
> 
> Will it blend?


 
What do you mean, blend?


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 18, 2015)

Locke644 said:


> If only I was that smart....sadly, I didn't even know about the N3DS until like 4 days before it was launched in the US (I'm kinda behind on all things Nintendo :|


What mushroom are you living under?


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 18, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> What mushroom are you living under?


 
The one finishing up college and being constantly bogged down with stuff to take notice :|


----------



## Suthek (Feb 18, 2015)

zwang1208 said:


> What do you mean, blend?


 
youtube "will it blend"


----------



## alepman90 (Feb 18, 2015)

zwang1208 said:


> What do you mean, blend?


 
is there any news for mh le restocking?


----------



## zwang1208 (Feb 18, 2015)

Locke644 said:


> If only I was that smart....sadly, I didn't even know about the N3DS until like 4 days before it was launched in the US (I'm kinda behind on all things Nintendo :|





Suthek said:


> youtube "will it blend"


 

 Wow. Maybe I put three in, and one PS4 comes out.



alepman90 said:


> is there any news for mh le restocking?


 
I am not sure cause it's GameStop exclusive. Just keep your eyes on GameStop website or go to retail store asking staff there.


----------



## Suthek (Feb 18, 2015)

zwang1208 said:


> Wow. Maybe I put three in, and one PS4 comes out.


 

That sounds like simple blendconomics. Although, the PS4 would also be blended so it would be difficult to differentiate.


----------



## futaris (Feb 18, 2015)

thaikhoa said:


> Anyway, Target Australia is selling New 3DS/ XL along with 20% off voucher (free shipping) on eBay. Down to 157 AUD New 3DS, 183 AUD New 3DS XL. ENJOY WAITING


 

https://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/183364
https://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/183365


----------



## Suthek (Feb 18, 2015)

futaris said:


> https://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/183364
> https://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/183365


 
shop.ca was doing similar in Canada. (OOS right now but could come back into stock.)
Black N3DS + Zelda MM with $70 rebate.

I paid $230 CAD after tax for game + console. If I sell the game, I'd be looking at less than $200 after tax for a N3DS XL.


----------



## satel (Feb 18, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> You agree with me that they have always delivered, which means you agree with me that they're worth the wait, then you go ahead and post this.
> 
> Did they make any promises regarding the release date of the N3DS support ?No, and I'm pretty sure they won't, since apparently there are people who still can't get over the "Ultra" delay.


 

they're going to make an official announcement Soon so we better wait & hear what they have to say.hopefully sometime this week


----------



## Breith (Feb 18, 2015)

Maybe the 19th? Or maybe not.

_Kr kr kr..._


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 18, 2015)

Nuzzgok said:


> Luckily I'm one of the few that aren't too bothered with the delay as long as it does come out eventually. I haven't played anything on 3DS since before Smash, so I'm building up quite a backlog on games. Mainly bought my N3DS since I got a really good deal on it, too.


 

Plenty for time to enjoy other things.  I am definitely interested in the ds2+ but if that doesn't come out by march I'll probably get the ds2.


----------



## SolarisHeights (Feb 18, 2015)

thaikhoa said:


> Anyway, Target Australia is selling New 3DS/ XL along with 20% off voucher (free shipping) on eBay. Down to 157 AUD New 3DS, 183 AUD New 3DS XL. ENJOY WAITING


 
i just bought from target yesterday for 197 omg...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 18, 2015)

Locke644 said:


> Ditto. Also you can do the tried and true "my 3ds isn't working and I'd like to return it" yada yada...


 

Find the mario bros edition, Mine was 8.1.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 18, 2015)

Locke644 said:


> The one finishing up college and being constantly bogged down with stuff to take notice :|


 

You know, don't feel bad. I had bought the N3DS, walked out to my car. Drove home. Next day I decided to return it. Why? My money is needed elsewhere and I can't be selfish about what I buy, got a little sis who needs college funding.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 18, 2015)

Sora Takeuchi said:


> Planning on getting a 3ds xl for gateway is there any chance of a brand new one coming with firmware 9.2 or above?


 
i got the NES edition on amazon on boxing day (ya, i fell for it) it came with 8.1, now flashed to 4.2


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 18, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> You know, don't feel bad. I had bought the N3DS, walked out to my car. Drove home. Next day I decided to return it. Why? My money is needed elsewhere and I can't be selfish about what I buy, got a little sis who needs college funding.


 
Well, it's not so much that I can't afford it, it's that I live under a rock and am always behind on events. I mean, I JUST NOW got into wii softmodding...and...just now playing twilight princess for the first time :|

actually, under a rock seems like an understatement at this point o.o


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 18, 2015)

Locke644 said:


> Well, it's not so much that I can't afford it, it's that I live under a rock and am always behind on events. I mean, I JUST NOW got into wii softmodding...and...just now playing twilight princess for the first time :|
> 
> actually, under a rock seems like an understatement at this point o.o


 
Wait, when did Twilight Princess is already out?


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 18, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> Wait, when did Twilight Princess is already out?


 
....for the gamecube? o.o


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 18, 2015)

Yo. Finally done with assignments. GW will finally come out.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 18, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Yo. Finally done with assignments. GW will finally come out.


We've all been waiting on you. GW release in the next 24 hours confirmed guiz!


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 18, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Yo. Finally done with assignments. GW will finally come out.


 

A new official document has been updated


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 18, 2015)

2Hack said:


> We've all been waiting on you. GW release in the next 24 hours confirmed guiz!


 

Next 24 hours of SOON


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 18, 2015)

How i'm feeling now:


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 18, 2015)

thaikhoa said:


> Next 24 hours of SOON


Nah, it only took so long cuz Madao64 fricken procrastinated so much. Now that Madao is done, gw can release


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 18, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Nah, it only took so long cuz Madao64 fricken procrastinated so much. Now that Madao is done, gw can release


 

Sorry but Idk what did you mean?!


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 18, 2015)

thaikhoa said:


> Sorry but Idk what did you mean?!


Madao is Gateway m8



Spoiler



▉▉▉▉▉▉◤┳◥▉▉▉▉▉▉
▉▉▉▉▉◤┳┻┳◥▉▉▉▉▉
▉▉▉▉◤┳┻┳┻┳◥▉▉▉▉ 
▉▉▉◤┳━┳━┳━┳◥▉▉▉ 
▉▉◤┳┃┈╰━╯┈┃┳◥▉▉
▉◤┳┻╰━━━━━╯┻┳◥▉ 
◤┳┻┳┻┳┻┳┻┳┻┳┻┳◥


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 18, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Madao is Gateway m8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That's good to know


----------



## Xzi (Feb 18, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> How i'm feeling now:



I don't know which is more disturbing, that this was a song which existed well before Spongebob, or that I didn't know that.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 18, 2015)

Nope.


2Hack said:


> Madao is Gateway m8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at all.


----------



## SolarisHeights (Feb 18, 2015)

Guys i bought the N3DS  for $157(au) from target using their 20% off cupon, i plan 2 return the one i bought yesterday for $197(au).

dose anyone know target how their refund work? i am safe to be able to get full refund? what if i opened or dont opened the box dose it make a difference? pls help


----------



## ryanjf97 (Feb 18, 2015)

SolarisHeights said:


> Guys i bought the N3DS for $157(au) from target using their 20% off cupon, i plan 2 return the one i bought yesterday for $197(au).
> 
> dose anyone know target how their refund work? i am safe to be able to get full refund? what if i opened or dont opened the box dose it make a difference? pls help


 
http://www.target.com.au/help/refund-policy
under "Other Products": We offer a refund or exchange if you change your mind within 28 days of purchase or delivery. Items must be in their original packaging and in new condition suitable for resale. Manuals, packaging and accessories must accompany electrical and electronic products. Electronic games, computer software, DVDs and CDs must be contained within the security seal.


----------



## SolarisHeights (Feb 18, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> http://www.target.com.au/help/refund-policy
> under "Other Products": We offer a refund or exchange if you change your mind within 28 days of purchase or delivery. Items must be in their original packaging and in new condition suitable for resale. Manuals, packaging and accessories must accompany electrical and electronic products. Electronic games, computer software, DVDs and CDs must be contained within the security seal.


 
thx so i should be okay to refund it, lucky because paypal lend me the money to buy this deal so if cant get refund then cant pay them back and i am in trouble


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 18, 2015)

Locke644 said:


> Well, it's not so much that I can't afford it, it's that I live under a rock and am always behind on events. I mean, I JUST NOW got into wii softmodding...and...just now playing twilight princess for the first time :|
> 
> actually, under a rock seems like an understatement at this point o.o


 

I feel you on the wii...I was late to the party on that as well. Damn man that system was fun with a group of friends. I like the mario bros game where you play with 3 other people and make it competitive.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 18, 2015)

Locke644 said:


> ....for the gamecube? o.o


 

If they start remaking more zelda games for the 3ds, fuck that I am definitely purchasing.  Classics man........the best ever.  Seeing youtube videos of kids playing the first ever Mega Man and just dying constantly really tells you something.


----------



## a1425367898 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey everyone.
Don't punish yourself, if you can't bear to wait, why not buy a retail game or a skycard to playwith.
Yes, that will cost another 40 or 50 dollars, but still better than having your n3ds lying on a shelf, right?You can play it while waiting for the update. And I believe a game like Zelda MM is worth buying.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 18, 2015)

a1425367898 said:


> Hey everyone.
> Don't punish yourself, if you can't bear to wait, why not buy a retail game or a skycard to playwith.
> Yes, that will cost another 40 or 50 dollars, but still better than having your n3ds lying on a shelf, right?You can play it while waiting for the update. And I believe a game like Zelda MM is worth buying.


 
The only issue with that is the ppl here who can't read Japanese, yet imported a jap console. 

I'm sorry for all those ppl, but let's just call it Gateway insurance. They paid for a JAP console to ensure they pick up a 9.1/8.1 console. Now they wait


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 18, 2015)

2Hack said:


> who can't read Japanese, yet imported a jap console.


git gud


It isn't THAT hard.....


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 18, 2015)

2Hack said:


> The only issue with that is the ppl here who can't read Japanese, yet imported a jap console.
> 
> I'm sorry for all those ppl, but let's just call it Gateway insurance. They paid for a JAP console to ensure they pick up a 9.1/8.1 console. Now they wait


Time to pirate Rosetta Stone.


----------



## Breith (Feb 18, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I'm sorry for all those ppl, but let's just call it Gateway insurance. They paid for a JAP console to ensure they pick up a 9.1/8.1 console. Now they wait


 
Or with an EU version and living in Canada...

This is what I bought a GW: I'm tired to not be able to buy my games here. Nintendo zoning is crap.


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 18, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> git gud
> 
> 
> It isn't THAT hard.....


 

「git gud」は日本語で何ですか。


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 18, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> git gud
> 
> 
> It isn't THAT hard.....


 
cba to try to learn. Even learning python has kinda stuttered to a stop


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 18, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> git gud
> 
> 
> It isn't THAT hard.....


 
I have to agree. I learned Chinese easily with some help -->


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 18, 2015)

Locke644 said:


> I have to agree. I learned Chinese easily with some help -->



My sides. This is hilarious. 

all of the chinese words that appeared aren't really that hard, except for 龍, considering it can also be written as 龙. But it helps with Kanji though, since they use the old style of writing the characters.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 18, 2015)

Just got an email and a new release  date from gateway 





Spoiler: SPOILS!



http://postimg.org/image/mytdglbsh/[/spoiler]


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 18, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> My sides. This is hilarious.
> 
> all of the chinese words that appeared aren't really that hard, except for 龍, considering it can also be written as 龙. But it helps with Kanji though, since they use the old style of writing the characters.


Two years of Mandarin in high school.  I remember ni how ma.  And that probably isn't right.



weatMod said:


> Just got an email and a new release  date from gateway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You screwed up the link. . Switch /spoiler and /Url


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 18, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Two years of Mandarin in high school. I remember ni how ma. And that probably isn't right.


 
Ni hai hao ba?


----------



## weatMod (Feb 18, 2015)

Just got an email with A new date from GW




Spoiler: SPOILS!



http://postimg.org/image/mytdglbsh/


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 18, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> Ni hai hao ba?


Don't think so supposed to be "hi, how are you?"  The "ma" I remember becuase it can also be horse.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 18, 2015)

Fuck 





thorasgar said:


> Two years of Mandarin in high school.  I remember ni how ma.  And that probably isn't right.
> 
> [/spoiler]
> You screwed up the link. . Switch /spoiler and /Url


Fuck me my PC broke and my IOS 7 phone is full 
My other phone is IOS 8 it fucking sucks the keyboard is fuckIng garbage takes up too much room can't even see what you type A
Why is apple such fucking useless gArbage


----------



## 2skies (Feb 18, 2015)

Enough with all that talk, "can't understaaaaaaaaaaaaaand you~" 



Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 18, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Just got an email with A new date from GW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol. Nice try gateway.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 18, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> Ni hai hao ba?


That's asking "Are you still ok?".
"ni hao ma?" would be "how are you?"


----------



## Hkari (Feb 18, 2015)

f





thorasgar said:


> Don't think so supposed to be "hi, how are you?"  The "ma" I remember because it can also be horse.


Ma can't be horse. Mǎ is horse.

On topic, gateway for N3DS should be coming soon. I have a feeling.


----------



## DarkKaine (Feb 18, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Fuck
> Fuck me my PC broke and my IOS 7 phone is full
> My other phone is IOS 8 it fucking sucks the keyboard is fuckIng garbage takes up too much room can't even see what you type A
> Why is apple such fucking useless gArbage


 
Because Apple is like Sky3DS. It works, but it limits you in every aspect imaginable and gives you no freedom.
Android is pretty much like Gateway and it allows you to do whatever the fuck you want to your machine, like rooting it or installing third party applications.
Yeah.. I'm taking this out of context. Sue me


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 18, 2015)

Hkari said:


> f
> Ma can't be horse. Mǎ is horse.
> 
> On topic, gateway for N3DS should be coming soon. I have a feeling.


What feels it?  Is it your Mǎ?



weatMod said:


> Fuck
> Fuck me my PC broke and my IOS 7 phone is full
> My other phone is IOS 8 it fucking sucks the keyboard is fuckIng garbage takes up too much room can't even see what you type A
> Why is apple such fucking useless gArbage


Tell me about it.  Safari sucks donkeys on iOS 8, especially with this forum software.  There are times I am tempted to try the 3DS browser.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 18, 2015)

DarkKaine said:


> Because Apple is like Sky3DS. It works, but it limits you in every aspect imaginable and gives you no freedom.
> Android is pretty much like Gateway and it allows you to do whatever the fuck you want to your machine, like rooting it or installing third party applications.
> Yeah.. I'm taking this out of context. Sue me


Android sucks too
It's all fucking novelty garbage and for some reason IOS chrome is better than android chrome android chrome is crap
IOS 6 is fucking worthless garbage ,IOS 8 is fucking worthless garbage 
IOS 7 is half decent


----------



## DarkKaine (Feb 18, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Android sucks too
> It's all fucking novelty garbage and for some reason IOS chrome is better than android chrome android chrome is crap


 
*shrugs*
You'd think Chrome would work better on Android.. that is quite strange.
Well just don't use chrome then. I'm using the default browser that came with it (i dont even know the fucking name, lol) and it works fine.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 18, 2015)

DarkKaine said:


> *shrugs*
> You'd think Chrome would work better on Android.. that is quite strange.
> Well just don't use chrome then. I'm using the default browser that came with it (i dont even know the fucking name, lol) and it works fine.


Yeah thAts exactly my point you think it would


----------



## a1425367898 (Feb 18, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Two years of Mandarin in high school. I remember ni how ma. And that probably isn't right.
> 
> [/spoiler]
> You screwed up the link. . Switch /spoiler and /Url


 
Well, it is “ni hao ma”(你好吗/你好嗎), but I think "ni how ma" will be fine ,the pronunciation is the same.
Anyway, you're from a English speaking country, you don't need to learn a foreign language, how lucky.
You know what, from junior high to university, I had learned English for almost ten years.
And when I talk to you, I still need a dictionary or google to help with.
I didn't even know the word "lol" at first.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hkari said:


> I have a feeling.


It'll drop drop drop drop.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 18, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Fuck
> Fuck me my PC broke and my IOS 7 phone is full
> My other phone is IOS 8 it fucking sucks the keyboard is fuckIng garbage takes up too much room can't even see what you type A
> Why is apple such fucking useless gArbage


 
iPhones, turning smart people stupid since 2007.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 18, 2015)

DarkKaine said:


> *shrugs*
> You'd think Chrome would work better on Android.. that is quite strange.
> Well just don't use chrome then. I'm using the default browser that came with it (i dont even know the fucking name, lol) and it works fine.


Chrome is fine on my nexus 5 and my galaxy tab 4 and my Nexus 7. My N7 did have some difficulties sometimes, but mostly did fine.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 18, 2015)

Wtf is going on with this thread where's the train and Nintendo memes? Where's the flaming over sky or gateway. Where's the cross we crucified Gary and Sony on? Idk if I can keep on like this. This isn't the life I wanted!!!!


----------



## weatMod (Feb 18, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Chrome is fine on my nexus 5 and my galaxy tab 4 and my Nexus 7. My N7 did have some difficulties sometimes, but mostly did fine.


I hate it I like it on IOS ,I like the onscreen back button


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 18, 2015)

weatMod said:


> I hate it I like it on IOS ,I like the onscreen back button


Ah, that's a good point. I do wish there was an on screen back button now that you mention it.


----------



## DarkKaine (Feb 18, 2015)

We're almost at 400 pages.. theorists, that means 750 more pages for the N3DS support to drop, if it's the exact same situation as before with the 9.2 support


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 18, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Wtf is going on with this thread where's the train and Nintendo memes? Where's the flaming over sky or gateway. Where's the cross we crucified Gary and Sony on? Idk if I can keep on like this. This isn't the life I wanted!!!!


Here you go.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 18, 2015)

So this turned into Android vs IOS??? lol well then

Still an android guy, love my lollipop with CM Theme Engine.

Ohh and anyone who says google apps are better on IOS is full of bs lol


----------



## nor3x (Feb 18, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> So this turned into Android vs IOS??? lol well then
> 
> Still an android guy, love my lollipop with CM Theme Engine.
> 
> Ohh and anyone who says google apps are better on IOS is full of bs lol


Or don't have pure android on there phones... I hate that most people don't know that the "android os" on there phone is usually a heavily skinned and bloated cousin of what android actually is... -_-


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 18, 2015)

nor3x said:


> Or don't have pure android on there phones... I hate that most people don't know that the "android os" on there phone is usually a heavily skinned and bloated cousin of what android actually is... -_-


 
If you're gonna compare IOS to Android it has to be stock android. Such as from a Nexus Phone/Tablet. Android is so clean when not bogged down by a UI such as Touchwiz.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 18, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> If you're gonna compare IOS to Android it has to be stock android. Such as from a Nexus Phone/Tablet. Android is so clean when not bogged down by a UI such as Touchwiz.


It's even gotten to the point where I don't even use custom ROMs the OS is so nice. Straight Lollipop + root and I'm all good!


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 18, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> It's even gotten to the point where I don't even use custom ROMs the OS is so nice. Straight Lollipop + root and I'm all good!


 

I still need Paranoid Android.... lol only rom i like to use


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 18, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Wtf is going on with this thread where's the train


Hopefully long dead. I would rather a thousand Thomas12345's rain down upon this thread than to see the retarded hype train make a full return.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 18, 2015)

a1425367898 said:


> Well, it is “ni hao ma”(你好吗/你好嗎), but I think "ni how ma" will be fine ,the pronunciation is the same.
> Anyway, you're from a English speaking country, you don't need to learn a foreign language, how lucky.
> You know what, from junior high to university, I had learned English for almost ten years.
> And when I talk to you, I still need a dictionary or google to help with.
> I didn't even know the word "lol" at first.


 
你的英文很不错。我是一个美国人但是住在中国，我不得不学好中文。

Can't believe we all laughed at the idea of Gateway really coming out on Chinese New Years, that joke might really turn into a reality.


----------



## idx13 (Feb 18, 2015)

Just received my Japanese New 3DS today, awaiting a total region changer.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 18, 2015)

DarkKaine said:


> *shrugs*
> You'd think Chrome would work better on Android.. that is quite strange.
> Well just don't use chrome then. I'm using the default browser that came with it (i dont even know the fucking name, lol) and it works fine.


 
I confirm this. Chrome is crap on android devices (especially low end phones like mine)
Its integrated web browser (unamed android web browser) works great on this forum. 
Oh and tapatalk is a piece of crap too.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 18, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Hopefully long dead. I would rather a thousand Thomas12345's rain down upon this thread than to see the retarded hype train make a full return.


Lol why would you want that? I thought the hype was a really positive thing we had going on, what's up with the negativity


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 18, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> 你的英文很不错。我是一个美国人但是住在中国，我不得不学好中文。
> 
> Can't believe we all laughed at the idea of Gateway really coming out on Chinese New Years, that joke might really turn into a reality.


经历了这么多次跳票，我不认为他们会在新年时候发布固件


----------



## Breith (Feb 18, 2015)

You don't know what to do while waiting for the GW update? Learn Chinese! 

Thank you gbatemp, Costello will be delighted.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 18, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> 经历了这么多次跳票，我不认为他们会在新年时候发布固件


 
哈哈，以前我的朋友们一直在说他们跑路了，气死我了！我相信GW，GW大法好。

Anyways, we better speak in English before the mods delete our posts, haha. 

If it's not on Chinese New Years... well theres always St. Patrick's Day...


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 18, 2015)

Breith said:


> You don't know what to do while waiting for the GW update? Learn Chinese!
> 
> Thank you gbatemp, Costello will be delighted.


----------



## Breith (Feb 18, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> If it's not on Chinese New Years... well theres always St. Patrick's Day...


 
YEAAAAAAAAAH BEEER!!!!!


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 18, 2015)

Lol the hype feels so good its like a super high n then dates come n go and no real news anywhere. Oh wells.I almost gave up on even checking this thread. What's the point!?  Its not like a new countdown or any new info would really have value anyway. Man I just wish this poop would come out so I can get back to work


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 18, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> 哈哈，以前我的朋友们一直在说他们跑路了，气死我了！我相信GW，GW大法好。
> 
> Anyways, we better speak in English before the mods delete our posts, haha.
> 
> If it's not on Chinese New Years... well theres always St. Patrick's Day...


 
Even better, on April 1st 



...oh wait that would be a lame fake


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 18, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Lol why would you want that? I thought the hype was a really positive thing we had going on, what's up with the negativity


It was just stupid. A dumb hugbox of people saying "hype? hype!". Whenever any real discussion attempted to take foothold it was drowned out the "le hype" crowd.
Gateway released the Ultra update in response to people whining, therefore they obviously listen to the community. This means that we obviously have some degree of sway over their actions.

If our actions consist of "le hype train" then Gateway know that they don't need to work very hard since we're too busy spewing a tired meme to be bothered by anything.

Here's a great example:


codychaosx said:


> Lol the hype feels so good its like a super high n then dates come n go and no real news anywhere.


I wonder why there is no real news. Maybe because you're too busy "le hyping" to put any pressure on Gateway.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 18, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Even better, on April 1st
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh wait that would be a lame fake


 
You mean the all new sky3DS green button edition?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 18, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> You mean the all new sky3DS green button edition?


 
with "unlimited" (locked to 42 games) game support.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 18, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Gateway released the Ultra update in response to people whining, therefore they obviously listen to the community. This means that we obviously have some degree of sway over their actions.


 
Well you can't trust that post too much either, a lot more than a few days have passed and there is no "full" release. I honestly think Gateway is in their own little world, anything we do or say doesn't sway them in either direction.

Also I think there was more demand for Gateway support for the OG 3DS than there was for the New, at the time the New 3DS wasn't released in North America or Europe.


----------



## huma_dawii (Feb 18, 2015)

My New 3DS is 9.0.0 can i use Gateway?


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 18, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> Well you can't trust that post too much either, a lot more than a few days have passed and there is no "full" release. I honestly think Gateway is in their own little world, anything we do or say doesn't sway them in either direction.


You know, just because they didn't do a full release doesn't mean that the entire post was a lie. I absolutely believe them that they release the incomplete Ultra update in response to whining. That, and pressure from SKY3DS.



Sonicx64 said:


> Also I think there was more demand for Gateway support for the OG 3DS than there was for the New, at the time the New 3DS wasn't released in North America or Europe.


Obviously. What's your point?



huma_dawii said:


> My New 3DS is 9.0.0 can i use Gateway?


Nope.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 18, 2015)

huma_dawii said:


> My New 3DS is 9.0.0 can i use Gateway?


 
Eventually.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 18, 2015)

huma_dawii said:


> My New 3DS is 9.0.0 can i use Gateway?


Maybe


----------



## s-arash (Feb 18, 2015)

huma_dawii said:


> My New 3DS is 9.0.0 can i use Gateway?


 
no , not because of your firmware version , cause gateway doesn't supports n3ds right now


----------



## huma_dawii (Feb 18, 2015)

s-arash said:


> no , not because of your firmware version , cause gateway doesn't supports n3ds right now


 


VeryCrushed said:


> Maybe


 


Sonicx64 said:


> Eventually.


 


Puppy_Washer said:


> You know, just because they didn't do a full release doesn't mean that the entire post was a lie. I absolutely believe them that they release the incomplete Ultra update in response to whining. That, and pressure from SKY3DS.
> 
> 
> Obviously. What's your point?
> ...


 
Thank you everyone!


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 18, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> You know, just because they didn't do a full release doesn't mean that the entire post was a lie. I absolutely believe them that they release the incomplete Ultra update in response to whining. That, and pressure from SKY3DS.


Maybe, you could be right. The only thing is we had a lot of flashcard retailers becoming fortune tellers and giving all sorts of way off release dates for Gateway back in Dec/Jan. The pressure from Sky3DS is definitely a key factor, I remember 9.0-9.2 support being announced like right after Sky3DS.



Puppy_Washer said:


> Obviously. What's your point?


 
Guess, I am just typing out loud. Meaning Gateway will be getting a lot more pressure now that it's released in all territories.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 18, 2015)

Page 400 party! Hoping for a release before Chinese New Year.


----------



## Breith (Feb 18, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Page 400 party! Hoping for a release before Chinese New Year.


 
Cheeer!


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 18, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> You mean the all new sky3DS green button edition?


You mean the all new sky3ds lonk/VinsCool edition


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 18, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> You mean the all new sky3ds lonk/VinsCool edition


 






When is it releasing VinsCool


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 18, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> When is it releasing VinsCool


 
Oh god that is genius!


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 18, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> When is it releasing VinsCool


 
I see...so this random person's avatar was the real secret waiting to be reviled for a new flashcart? That right there is the best kind of advertisement


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 18, 2015)

Locke644 said:


> I see...so this random person's avatar was the real secret waiting to be reviled for a new flashcart? That right there is the best kind of advertisement


 
The secret is Clones popping everywhere in flashcard industries


----------



## congzing (Feb 18, 2015)

The last day of this year ((, fu..king gatewait
And tomrrow i will say happy luna year (


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 18, 2015)

congzing said:


> The last day of this year ((, fu..king gatewait
> And tomrrow i will say happy luna year (


 
And I wonder, why can't we all just get on the same year now? I mean it's what, 2015? Feel like this should already have been done by now...


----------



## Zorua (Feb 18, 2015)

Locke644 said:


> And I wonder, why can't we all just get on the same year now? I mean it's what, 2015? Feel like this should already have been done by now...


 
Because not everyone follows the same calendar. Get over it.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 18, 2015)

Locke644 said:


> I see...so this random person's avatar was the real secret waiting to be reviled for a new flashcart? That right there is the best kind of advertisement


ya know, why dont we all get a sky3ds, then stick the vin3ds sticker on it?


----------



## omgcat (Feb 18, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Hopefully long dead. I would rather a thousand Thomas12345's rain down upon this thread than to see the retarded hype train make a full return.


whas the previous hype train really that bad?


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 18, 2015)

Zorua said:


> Because not everyone follows the same calendar. Get over it.


 
Well why should they be celebrating when I'm staring outside with the lack of snow they said we're gonna get? If I'm miserable, then by goodness, so should the Chinese. Or at least the dutch :|



Madao64 said:


> ya know, why dont we all get a sky3ds, then stick the vin3ds sticker on it?


 
We could...but then if the avatar changed then we'd all just end up with stupid looking flashcarts with people staring and pointing saying, "There are those idiots with their 'special' things again."


----------



## congzing (Feb 18, 2015)

Locke644 said:


> Well why should they be celebrating when I'm staring outside with the lack of snow they said we're gonna get? If I'm miserable, then by goodness, so should the Chinese. Or at least the dutch :|
> 
> 
> 
> We could...but then if the avatar changed then we'd all just end up with stupid looking flashcarts with people staring and pointing saying, "There are those idiots with their 'special' things again."


Not everyone follow lunar year is chinese okie? And you need got ban from admin, i think!


----------



## Xzi (Feb 18, 2015)

omgcat said:


> whas the previous hype train really that bad?


No, some people just want to see the fun burn.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 18, 2015)

Just ordered a r4i for my J nn3ds... Losing patience lol


----------



## nor3x (Feb 18, 2015)

PS is anyone else supremely annoyed that ppl keep using n3ds to describe both new and old 3ds? NN3DS for the win!  :endrant:


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 18, 2015)

nor3x said:


> PS is anyone else supremely annoyed that ppl keep using n3ds to describe both new and old 3ds? NN3DS for the win! :endrant:


 
I refer to the old one as "old 3DS" and new as "N3DS"


----------



## nor3x (Feb 18, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> I refer to the old one as "old 3DS" and new as "N3DS"


You have to recognize that that might be extremely confusing to others as before new 3ds existed n3ds was used for the old one. This is especially the case on cart sites where n3ds almost never means new...


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 18, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> I refer to the old one as "old 3DS" and new as "N3DS"


 


nor3x said:


> You have to recognize that that might be extremely confusing to others as before new 3ds existed n3ds was used for the old one. This is especially the case on cart sites where n3ds almost never means new...


 
I use the same, if it's confusing they will learn.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 18, 2015)

So if we all say were gna buy a sky3ds if n3ds support isn't released by gateway by the 28th maybe they'll actually release what they have? Then I say gateway here me!!!!! I will buy a sky if you do not release ur support by the 28th!!!


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 18, 2015)

nor3x said:


> You have to recognize that that might be extremely confusing to others as before new 3ds existed n3ds was used for the old one. This is especially the case on cart sites where n3ds almost never means new...


 
NN3DS works, N3DS has basically become the default method to refer to the New 3DS now. The capital N is usually the giveaway though, other sites if they talk about the 3DS will just say 3DS or n3ds.


----------



## Vickyle (Feb 18, 2015)

nor3x said:


> Just ordered a r4i for my J nn3ds... Losing patience lol


r4i works on nn3ds?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 18, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> Well you can't trust that post too much either, a lot more than a few days have passed and there is no "full" release. I honestly think Gateway is in their own little world, anything we do or say doesn't sway them in either direction.
> 
> Also I think there was more demand for Gateway support for the OG 3DS than there was for the New, at the time the New 3DS wasn't released in North America or Europe.


 

I have to say that is the most dumbest chat log I've seen yet.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 18, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> NN3DS works, N3DS has basically become the default method to refer to the New 3DS now. The capital N is usually the giveaway though, other sites if they talk about the 3DS will just say 3DS or n3ds.


Let's really piss off Nintendo.  

3DS Ultra!


----------



## Kuin (Feb 18, 2015)

I just tried the blue card on my New3DS, and it of course doesn't work, so I'm wondering, the GW team will update this one too? So we can play DS roms on the New3DS? Because maybe a lot of people don't care but me I really like play old DS games.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 18, 2015)

Kuin said:


> I just tried the blue card on my New3DS, and it of course doesn't work, so I'm wondering, the GW team will update this one too? So we can play DS roms on the New3DS? Because maybe a lot of people don't care but me I really like play old DS games.


 
There is already a workaround, and no GW has confirmed that they will not support it.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 18, 2015)

Kuin said:


> I just tried the blue card on my New3DS, and it of course doesn't work, so I'm wondering, the GW team will update this one too? So we can play DS roms on the New3DS? Because maybe a lot of people don't care but me I really like play old DS games.


I don't think they can/will as it was solely to be used as a method to access the red card but after 4.xxx it wasn't needed.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 18, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> There is already a workaround, and no GW has confirmed that they will not support it.


 
A workaround? Tell me more about it please. 

If it doesn't work I'd be a bit dissapointed, I love DS games and I didn't finish even 5% of the games I want play on this console.


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 18, 2015)

Kuin said:


> A workaround? Tell me more about it please.
> 
> If it doesn't work I'd be a bit dissapointed, I love DS games and I didn't finish even 5% of the games I want play on this console.


 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-use-blocked-ds-flashcards-on-3ds-probably-n3ds-too.376719/


----------



## Kuin (Feb 18, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-use-blocked-ds-flashcards-on-3ds-probably-n3ds-too.376719/


 
Oh thanks, so it's by a cia homebrew. Since the redcard of the GW will (probably, it's obvious) make possible to install homebrew on New3DS when the GW update is avalaible, it should works! Thanks!


----------



## pikanag (Feb 18, 2015)

is this thing ever going to come out?


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 18, 2015)

Kuin said:


> A workaround? Tell me more about it please.
> 
> If it doesn't work I'd be a bit dissapointed, I love DS games and I didn't finish even 5% of the games I want play on this console.


Don't get to worked up about it. I am told it is an r4 and I am having a having some freezing issues with my r4i gold R4ids.cn card on the 3DS Ultra™.   Just reformatted the mSD and hopefully that will help and will have my kids test it out again over the next few days.



pikanag said:


> is this thing ever going to come out?


It is imminent™, I expect by August 14th at the latest but may even be Soon™


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 18, 2015)

Xzi said:


> No, some people just want to see the fun burn.


Oh yes, it was so much fun that mention of the word "train" was banned from previous threads relating to Gateway.


----------



## lolboy (Feb 18, 2015)

Seriously guys, i have given up on gateway and the N3DS. Gateway and myself ruind the N3DS for me. Gateway for the fact that they said soon back in nov-2014 and myself for believing them.
It's mostly my own fault because I enterd the gateway scene to late. If I had known that gateway was this shit, then I would have never enterd the scene.


----------



## ucta (Feb 18, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Seriously guys, i have given up on gateway and the N3DS. Gateway and myself ruind the N3DS for me. Gateway for the fact that they said soon back in nov-2014 and myself for believing them.
> It's mostly my own fault because I enterd the gateway scene to late. If I had known that gateway was this shit, then I would have never enterd the scene.


 
yep agreed. Just bought a sky and dont give a fk. But anyways will be sitting on 9.0 mb 2 months hopping for gw release. Will see


----------



## Kuin (Feb 18, 2015)

Is it possible to transfer games save from the gateway, to the sky3DS? I guess no, but well, why not.


----------



## Kugz (Feb 18, 2015)

Bought a New 3DS for my girlfriend today for $155 AUD (Score!) and getting her a SKY3DS delivered tomorrow. I'm the best! 

Still waiting for Gatewait though, I have a craving for dat emunand.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 18, 2015)

Guys I have a question. 
I have a 3ds on 4.5 with 9.5emunand and I also have a nn3dsxl on 9.0.
While waiting for support can I play with my bro multiplayer with my 2 consoles using download play, initiating from my old 3ds from a rom without needing to update nn3dsxl?


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 18, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Guys I have a question.
> I have a 3ds on 4.5 with 9.5emunand and I also have a nn3dsxl on 9.0.
> While waiting for support can I play with my bro multiplayer with my 2 consoles using download play, initiating from my old 3ds from a rom without needing to update nn3dsxl?


 
Yes, but only if the two consoles are the same region, and only for roms that support it (e.g. MK7).


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 18, 2015)

Yeah both consoles are PAL. So there is no issue with consoles being on different firmware?


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 18, 2015)

Aw, I'm two pages late to the party...


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 18, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Aw, I'm two pages late to the party...


 

It's ok, pal. 598 more pages to go!


----------



## apoptygma (Feb 18, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> Yes, but only if the two consoles are the same region, and only for roms that support it (e.g. MK7).


Don't use CIAs or the n3ds will want to update.


----------



## r5xscn (Feb 18, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Is it possible to transfer games save from the gateway, to the sky3DS? I guess no, but well, why not.


 
I have read from somewhere in this forum that you can use Sky3DS cracktool to convert to EEPROM No (Card2 game) and then use 3DSsavTool to inject sav file.



MelonGx said:


> Sky3DScTool
> - You can download it from this forum.
> 
> 3DSsavTool
> ...


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 18, 2015)

apoptygma said:


> Don't use CIAs or the n3ds will want to update.


 
I only use roms for games. Cias only for themes and apps like bigblue menu etc
So if I launch lets say ssb on old 3ds and try to play multiplayer locally with my n3ds I wont have a problem. right?


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 18, 2015)

Guys,,, the tool that sky3ds just uploaded is ridiculous
That tool is coded by a Chinese guy and share it for free in Chinese forum
They just upload that to there website and not even brother to say "thanks" or "share by"
Same as that unlock 10 lime,  someone crack that limit in Chinese forum and they blocked his code by update and sell the red button
Please GW,,if you see this,, please upload the support for new 3ds than we no longer need to use this  product by unrespectful company


----------



## Kuin (Feb 18, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> Guys,,, the tool that sky3ds just uploaded is ridiculous
> That tool is coded by a Chinese guy and share it for free in Chinese forum
> They just upload that to there website and not even brother to say "thanks" or "share by"
> Same as that unlock 10 lime, someone crack that limit in Chinese forum and they blocked his code by update and sell the red button
> Please GW,,if you see this,, please upload the support for new 3ds than we no longer need to use this product by unrespectful company


 
What is this new tool? I don't follow sky3DS news. ^^"


----------



## ucta (Feb 18, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> Guys,,, the tool that sky3ds just uploaded is ridiculous
> That tool is coded by a Chinese guy and share it for free in Chinese forum
> They just upload that to there website and not even brother to say "thanks" or "share by"
> Same as that unlock 10 lime, someone crack that limit in Chinese forum and they blocked his code by update and sell the red button
> Please GW,,if you see this,, please upload the support for new 3ds than we no longer need to use this product by unrespectful company


 
thats how a business works, nothing new. At least they got a working product, and i dont care how they got it


----------



## apoptygma (Feb 18, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> I only use roms for games. Cias only for themes and apps like bigblue menu etc
> So if I launch lets say ssb on old 3ds and try to play multiplayer locally with my n3ds I wont have a problem. right?


Yea man it's fine, i do it every day. I even made a Wikipedia article listing all the games with download play because there wasn't a good one anywhere else. Have fun! If you find any not on the wiki page add em' in http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nintendo_3DS_Local_Multiplayer_games


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 18, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> Guys,,, the tool that sky3ds just uploaded is ridiculous
> That tool is coded by a Chinese guy and share it for free in Chinese forum
> They just upload that to there website and not even brother to say "thanks" or "share by"
> Same as that unlock 10 lime, someone crack that limit in Chinese forum and they blocked his code by update and sell the red button
> Please GW,,if you see this,, please upload the support for new 3ds than we no longer need to use this product by unrespectful company


What did you expect?


----------



## davhuit (Feb 18, 2015)

apoptygma said:


> Yea man it's fine, i do it every day. I even made a Wikipedia article listing all the games with download play because there wasn't a good one anywhere else. Have fun! If you find any not on the wiki page add em' in http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nintendo_3DS_Local_Multiplayer_games


 
Be careful. If you use "Download play" with another 3DS that have 9.5, it'll ask you to update (I tried it) and if you say "no", you can't play the game (and if you say "Yes", you're screwed").

When you use downloadplay, the one who host the game should be the one with the lowest firmware (and clients should have at least the same firmware or higher).

Host (9.0) => Client (9.4) = Works.
Host (9.4) => Client (9.0) = Doesn't work.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 18, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Be careful. If you use "Download play" with another 3DS that have 9.5, it'll ask you to update (I tried it) and if you say "no", you can't play the game (and if you say "Yes", you're screwed").
> 
> When you use downloadplay, the one who host the game should be the one with the lowest firmware (and clients should have at least the same firmware or higher).
> 
> ...


So wait if someone had a 9.2 and I'm on 8.1 and we tried this, wouldn't that be a valid method of upgrading to 9.2 for those stuck with 8.1?


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 18, 2015)

:S 
My host 3ds is on emunand 9.5 and my new 3ds xl is on 9.0
Won't this work?


----------



## davhuit (Feb 18, 2015)

Probably. I don't know if every game ask to update but the one I tried asked (If I remember right, it was "Tetris" from the Eshop. Not the Ubisoft one (Tetris Ultimate), the one which is just called "Tetris").

I also don't know if it would update you to the last firmware but anyway, the firmware version was written, so you could easily see which one would be updated. I suppose the 3DS keep a copy of the last firmware version installed somewhere for this purpose). My other 3DS is 9.5 and it offered me to update to 9.5.

jimskeet2002 : You can try, maybe it's only for some games. I just know it happened here for Tetris, and also Smash Bros (Retail carts).

What's you could try is to find a retail cart with download play, to use on your N3DS, and reinstall an emunand on your old 3DS (or to use another SD card). You leave the emunand at 4.x, or 9.0 if your 3DS sysnand is 9.0. If it's 4.x, then you try to update emunand with the download play and see if it work.

Or there is someone who released a method to create a .cia to update emunand manually, so you might be able to update your emunand to 9.0 with that. I think it's Cearp that shared the method if I remember right.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 18, 2015)

I bought 10 sky3ds cards this morning just as a f.ck you to gateway.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 18, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I bought 10 sky3ds cards this morning just as a f.ck you to gateway.


Can we see the receipt? (With your personal details blacked out)


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 18, 2015)

Well I will just wait for GW support then....
Better safe than sorry


----------



## rusty_train (Feb 18, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I bought 10 sky3ds cards this morning just as a f.ck you to gateway.


 

have fun with deleted save if you ever accidentally bump the blue button, even easier on new 3ds since cart slot is on the bottom were u rest it on yo stomach


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 18, 2015)

rusty_train said:


> have fun with deleted save if you ever accidentally bump the blue button, even easier on new 3ds since cart slot is on the bottom were u rest it on yo stomach




Sounds awful but at least it works


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 18, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Sounds awful but at least it works


That is true, I admit


----------



## davhuit (Feb 18, 2015)

I just double checked. It seems it only ask with a retail game so you should be safe.

I tried with the 3DS XL of my brother (Emunand 9.5) as host and my N3DS (Sysnand 9.0) as the client and it doesn't asked me to update and the download play worked fine (and after that test, my N3DS is still on 9.0).

I suppose Gateway spoof the firmware version.

My brother also have a 2DS and Tetris bought on the eshop and it's with the 2DS that it asked me to update so it seems to only happen with retail games (it also happened with Smash Bros, and same, it was two retail carts, not the rom).

So yeah, it might be a trick to update a 8.1 system if you also have a 9.0~9.2 from the same region and a game that use Download Play.

My N3DS doesn't have enough internet connection setup so the update the 2DS offered to me could only come from the 2DS, not from the online connection of my N3DS.



rusty_train said:


> have fun with deleted save if you ever accidentally bump the blue button, even easier on new 3ds since cart slot is on the bottom were u rest it on yo stomach


 
Really need to be akwkard xD I read some peoples managed to eject the cart while they play, or even shutdown the 3DS, and personally, never happened to me.


----------



## Kugz (Feb 18, 2015)

After using the N3DS XL since November I can tell you that I've learnt to hold it in a position that my hands are nowhere near the cartridge slot - because even on normal cartridges my finger has slipped and I've accidentally put enough pressure to push the card in and have lost my progress in the game (It was Pokemon and I had just caught my Pikachu too). I know that the blue button swaps games and gives the 'card has been removed' error but I'm already holding the console in a way that it will never happen. I've had my SKY for a while now and I've never grazed the button once.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 18, 2015)

I'll give gateway till March 4th.  Then I'm actually buying a skycard.

I feel the pain for those that imported aus or jap

I just got my New XL and waiting only few days has become rough real quick


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 18, 2015)

Sad. Majora's mask cover plate is 8,800 yen. Too expensive. ;_;


----------



## Kuin (Feb 18, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Sad. Majora's mask cover plate is 8,800 yen. Too expensive. ;_;


 
It's the official price? Oo


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 18, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I'll give gateway till March 4th. Then I'm actually buying a skycard.
> 
> I feel the pain for those that imported aus or jap
> 
> I just got my New XL and waiting only few days has become rough real quick


i waited 4 months


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 18, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> i waited 4 months


 
Let see if anyone can make it to a yr first.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 18, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Let see if anyone can make it to a yr first.


i was expecting the "I waited 18 months!" message, but ok


----------



## lolboy (Feb 18, 2015)

rusty_train said:


> have fun with deleted save if you ever accidentally bump the blue button, even easier on new 3ds since cart slot is on the bottom were u rest it on yo stomach


 

Still beats having gateway. Unless gateway releases N3DS it can never beat Sky3DS on N3DS.

Gateway on N3DS does *NOTHING*.
Sky3DS on N3DS plays games (what flashcard supposed to do) with some bugs and restrictions


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 18, 2015)

well it falls down to opinion in the end

want bugs, moron support team and possible new versions every so often? go sky high
want to wait for *INSERT AMOUNT OF TIME HERE* but have premium quality? gateway is the way


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 18, 2015)

Kuin said:


> It's the official price? Oo


It isn't. The official one's 2,000 yen.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 18, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> well it falls down to opinion in the end
> 
> want bugs, moron support team and possible new versions every so often? go sky high
> want to wait for *INSERT AMOUNT OF TIME HERE* but have premium quality? gateway is the way


 
Ok I've kept quite on your fanboism for GW however now I have to call BS on saying Sky is full of bugs and that the dev team are morons; on what grounds can you say this on??


----------



## ucta (Feb 18, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> well it falls down to opinion in the end
> 
> want bugs, moron support team and possible new versions every so often? go sky high
> want to wait for *INSERT AMOUNT OF TIME HERE* but have premium quality? gateway is the way


and GW dont have moron team ahah really? And id better have new version often than no new versions at all


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 18, 2015)

maybe they have the brightest men in charge, but the moment they released the blue button version along with the tools to break their own limit, i lost any faith in them
isn't this an opinion?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 18, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> i was expecting the "I waited 18 months!" message, but ok


 

blah, you know they can't be that patient. I understand there frustration but to act childish on a web form, come on now. Even after the video I went and bought the card and still had to wait an additional month and a half.  The scene has been rough and challenging for them and others alike ever since Gaming companies have the ability to fix any exploit with updates.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 18, 2015)

ucta said:


> and GW dont have moron team ahah really? And id better have new version often than no new versions at all


 
Yup, their team i full of morons/retards! The latest moronic thing they introduced to us was downgrading. What a waste of their moron time right?


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 18, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> maybe they have the brightest men in charge, but the moment they released the blue button version along with the tools to break their own limit, i lost any faith in them
> isn't this an opinion?


 

No...it really isn't. If you lost faith in them that's fine and I can understand why however saying their product is full of bugs is just not true.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 18, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Ok I've kept quite on your fanboism for GW however now I have to call BS on saying Sky is full of bugs and that the dev team are morons; on what grounds can you say this on??


 

dude chill out, its the truth. They couldn't hide from the fact that they did put a limit on there hardware and they ended up releasing another revision to remove the limit.  Everyone knows this. The only downside is its not region free w/o someone elses work involved, the worst part about that is that region free exploit doesn't work on the N3DS.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 18, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Yup, their team i full of morons/retards! The latest moronic thing they introduced to us was downgrading. What a waste of their moron time right?


 

True, if it wasn't for them people wouldn't even be able to downgrade W/O gw card FOR FREE.

EDIT: Not to mention, dump your own games.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 18, 2015)

hmm..... I think there's a shortage of the majora's mask cover plates........ all the stores are sold out, and the prices have hiked all the way from 2000￥++　to 6000-9000￥


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 18, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> True, if it wasn't for them people wouldn't even be able to downgrade W/O gw card FOR FREE.
> 
> EDIT: Not to mention, dump your own games.


And dumping games which in terms means inserting private headers for Sky users. Thats right GW saved your troll butts


----------



## ucta (Feb 18, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Yup, their team i full of morons/retards! The latest moronic thing they introduced to us was downgrading. What a waste of their moron time right?


 
i mean morons in terms of communication with their fan base/customers. They treat customers like sht


----------



## Ericss (Feb 18, 2015)

ucta said:


> and GW dont have moron team ahah really? And id better have new version often than no new versions at all


Right. GW has such a moron team that ALL others 3DS flashcarts are dependent on them. Even Sky3DS, first with it needing GW's browser exploit for playing out of region games, and then with Sky3DS users requiring the GW launcher's game dumping feature to get private headers and avoid getting banned.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 18, 2015)

gateway hasn't replied to emails in weeks...


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 18, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> gateway hasn't replied in weeks...


Not rly. I think there was an email reply from last week posted by someone.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 18, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> dude chill out, its the truth. They couldn't hide from the fact that they did put a limit on there hardware and they ended up releasing another revision to remove the limit. Everyone knows this. The only downside is its not region free w/o someone elses work involved, the worst part about that is that region free exploit doesn't work on the N3DS.


 

I'm calm and I agree the limit placed on Sky the first time was BS and nobody should have bought the product on pure principal. I was just saying that Sky is NOT full of bugs and as far as I can tell the team is not full of morons....just greedy bastards.


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 18, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> dude chill out, its the truth. They couldn't hide from the fact that they did put a limit on there hardware and they ended up releasing another revision to remove the limit. Everyone knows this. The only downside is its not region free w/o someone elses work involved, the worst part about that is that region free exploit doesn't work on the N3DS.


 

The true is that the red button card can break the limit. The blue card can be considered as their confirmation about the limit could be broken. There is someone who cares about Sky3DS and the scene either it's bad or good. At least, basically, Sky3DS can work on all firmware up to date and can use with some awesome features and convenience with expert knowledge. Whether it's just me or not don't care about region free. I don't know Japanese, Chinese or other languages except English. Why do I need Region free? Hell NO.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 18, 2015)

thaikhoa said:


> The true is that the red button card can break the limit. The blue card can be considered as their confirmation about the limit could be broken. There is someone who cares about Sky3DS and the scene either it's bad or good. At least, basically, Sky3DS can work on all firmware up to date and can use with some awesome features and convenience with expert knowledge. Whether it's just me or not don't care about region free. I don't know Japanese, Chinese or other languages except English. Why do I need Region free? Hell NO.


the guys who imported n3ds from japan need region free


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 18, 2015)

thaikhoa said:


> The true is that the red button card can break the limit. The blue card can be considered as their confirmation about the limit could be broken. There is someone who cares about Sky3DS and the scene either it's bad or good. At least, basically, Sky3DS can work on all firmware up to date and can use with some awesome features and convenience with expert knowledge. Whether it's just me or not don't care about region free. I don't know Japanese, Chinese or other languages except English. Why do I need Region free? Hell NO.


 
You know the limit was "broken" right after the scene introduced their own solution for it right? Also what are the chances that the limit was *exactly* 10 games... I mean common


----------



## ucta (Feb 18, 2015)

I really cant understand ppl who imported n3ds from japan. To save like 20$ lol whats the point? Can feel the pain who bough n3ds jpn after watching GW video, thats way to funny
greedy-guts pays double price


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 18, 2015)

ucta said:


> I really cant understand ppl who imported n3ds from japan. To save like 20$ lol whats the point? Can feel the pain who bough n3ds jpn after watching GW video, thats way to funny


Becuz i can. Jkjk, but it was on sale, and i prefer a smaller handheld over a larger one.


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 18, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> the guys who imported n3ds from japan need region free


 

That's their failure. Sky used to confirm that the card does not support region free. It might be that they can't wait for GW to release an update for their Japan New 3DS then they choose Sky3DS as their life vest at the middle of the ocean. Play in Japanese instead.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 18, 2015)

heeey page 404


----------



## ucta (Feb 18, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> heeey page 404


 
false alarm...its working


----------



## lolboy (Feb 18, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> well it falls down to opinion in the end
> 
> want bugs, moron support team and possible new versions every so often? go sky high
> want to wait for *INSERT AMOUNT OF TIME HERE* but have premium quality? gateway is the way


 
Personally I don't think this is a fair comparison.

One could also say: Let us wait for unknown amount of time, someone will hack N3DS and bring CFW 9.0+ without usage of any flashcard. How long this gonna take? No one knows  Soon?

The same case with gateway. There is no indication.


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 18, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> You know the limit was "broken" right after the scene introduced their own solution for it right? Also what are the chances that the limit was *exactly* 10 games... I mean common


 

As far as I can remember that they have announced exactly a list of Sky3DS features in words so choosing it or not defends on customer's decision. NO buy NO complaint.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 18, 2015)

allright, let's do a fact comparison:

gateway does not work on n3ds
sky3ds works on n3ds
happy?
now let's modify it a bit... make it sound like i hate one side!

gateway does not work on n3ds CURRENTLY, but it will be out soon (i mean, they never dissappointed before!! look at their webpage!!!!!!!!!!!!!) 
sky3ds works on n3ds HOWEVER they tried to sell as many cards before someone broke their 10 game limit on the old version, which in turn made them release tools to break the red card's limits but on top of that, they released blue button version, essentially making them more money for that season


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 18, 2015)

Actually, come to think of it, what is the base price of GW? I know that places are selling it at around USD59-80, but considering that the resellers gotta earn....... how much do they ACTUALLY earn?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 18, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Actually, come to think of it, what is the base price of GW? I know that places are selling it at around USD59-80, but considering that the resellers gotta earn....... how much do they ACTUALLY earn?


GW is a cheap piece of plastic, it's not worth 50 bucks. I'd say for the plastic casing, the FPGA and the costs needed to put this together, I'd say 15 euros
there was a thread not on gbatemp that got into depth about the money in this buisness


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 18, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> GW is a cheap piece of plastic, it's not worth 50 bucks. I'd say for the plastic casing, the FPGA and the costs needed to put this together, I'd say 15 euros
> there was a thread not on gbatemp that got into depth about the money in this buisness


 

Agreed I would think your paying more for support then anything else.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 18, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Agreed I would think your paying more for support then anything else.


 

Yup, like most things *coughvideogamescough* they can be very overpriced *looks at sky 3ds price too*

So the cheapest you can get a gateway card is £50?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 18, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Yup, like most things *coughvideogamescough* they can be very overpriced *looks at sky 3ds price too*
> 
> *So the cheapest you can get a gateway card is £50*?


so far, yes


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 18, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> So the cheapest you can get a gateway card is £50?


 
Well.....the cheapest i've found is USD 59 from eachmall.........which roughly translate to £38.25


----------



## satel (Feb 18, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> heeey page 404


 

don't get too excited there's no update for the N3DS expected next,what we are expecting next is the Announcement regarding the update progress. unless of course this is an exciting enough thing for you.


----------



## LinkKenedy (Feb 18, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Well.....the cheapest i've found is USD 59 from eachmall.........which roughly translate to £38.25


 
@;madao64, is true that in 24 hrs out the new gateway?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 18, 2015)

satel said:


> don't get too excited there's no update for the N3DS expected next,what we are expecting next is the Announcement regarding the update progress. unless of course this is an exciting enough thing for you.


Am I the only one who got the joke?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 18, 2015)

welp my N3DS came in with 9.4 shit....

can't wait for gateway for most likely reverse engineer Sky3DS's 9.4 compatibility. 

Now that my N3DS above 9.2...I fear the worst


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 18, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> welp my N3DS came in with 9.4 shit....
> 
> can't wait for gateway for most likely reverse engineer Sky3DS's 9.4 compatibility.
> 
> Now that my N3DS above 9.2...I fear the worst



was the n3ds' condition used when you bought it?
why would they reverse engineer?


----------



## 2skies (Feb 18, 2015)

LinkKenedy said:


> @;madao64, is true that in 24 hrs out the new gateway?


 

_There is* no new* Gateway cartridge._
_There is *no new* Gateway cartridge._
_There is *no new* Gateway cartridge._


----------



## LinkKenedy (Feb 18, 2015)

2skies said:


> _There is* no new* Gateway cartridge._
> _There is *no new* Gateway cartridge._
> _There is *no new* Gateway cartridge._


 

I was, I mean the new launcher or soft for gateway


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 18, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> welp my N3DS came in with 9.4 shit....
> 
> can't wait for gateway for most likely reverse engineer Sky3DS's 9.4 compatibility.
> 
> Now that my N3DS above 9.2...I fear the worst




was it black or red?


----------



## satel (Feb 18, 2015)

2skies said:


> _There is* no new* Gateway cartridge._
> _There is *no new* Gateway cartridge._
> _There is *no new* Gateway cartridge._


 

why some people are so scared there might be a new gw card coming out ? i don't think there will be new card but when gw was made the n3ds didn't exist so new product with new encryption might require new card which is understandable. i'm just saying


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 18, 2015)

you know, all the old emails, we never asked for which 3DS. New 3DS or old 3DS?
So, maybe all the things we asked, they answered for the OLD model, so every single email I have collected could mean jack all for N3DS
"Yes yes, no new card is needed", but they didn't specify which 3DS...


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 18, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> welp my N3DS came in with 9.4 shit....


 
Oh jeez, that bites. My majora's mask 3dsxl came with 9.0.0.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 18, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> welp my N3DS came in with 9.4 shit....
> 
> can't wait for gateway for most likely reverse engineer Sky3DS's 9.4 compatibility.
> 
> Now that my N3DS above 9.2...I fear the worst


 

Return it and say it doesn't work


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 18, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Am I the only one who got the joke?


 

I did lol

--------------the joke

--------his head


----------



## 2skies (Feb 18, 2015)

satel said:


> why some people are so scared there might be a new gw card coming out ? i don't think there will be new card but when gw was made the n3ds didn't exist so new product with new encryption might require new card which is understandable. i'm just saying


 

The exploit is *not a function of the cartridge*, but rather of the software (Launcher.dat). Sony even said earlier the only reason you even have to have the card in there is to make sure that you actually purchased Gateway - you could likely run the launcher.dat without the card if that verification check was patched.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 18, 2015)

satel said:


> why some people are so scared there might be a new gw card coming out ? i don't think there will be new card but when gw was made the n3ds didn't exist so new product with new encryption might require new card which is understandable. i'm just saying




One word, FGPA


----------



## satel (Feb 18, 2015)

2skies said:


> The exploit is *not a function of the cartridge*, but rather of the software (Launcher.dat). Sony even said earlier the only reason you even have to have the card in there is to make sure that you actually purchased Gateway - you could likely run the launcher.dat without the card if that verification check was patched.


 

i fully agree with you but what i meant was if they NEED to release a new card for the n3ds then be it,maybe a different type exploit that require's different card to the current one.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 18, 2015)

satel said:


> i fully agree with you but what i meant was if they NEED to release a new card for the n3ds then be it,maybe a different type exploit that require's different card to the current one.


we don't need the red card, all they want really is a check in the launcher.dat to see if it is plugged in and you must pay


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 18, 2015)

satel said:


> i fully agree with you but what i meant was if they NEED to release a new card for the n3ds then be it,maybe a different type exploit that require's different card to the current one.


 


They won't.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 18, 2015)

Sky3DS updated template file [02/16/2015]


Sorry for the delay update since it's during the Chinese new year holiday period.We will get back to work very soon.




Thats a proper and professional way to care of your clients... Even when i want the GW functions for my new 3ds they customer service is the worst thing i ever see.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 18, 2015)

The GW cart is basically a "DRM cart"


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 18, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Sky3DS updated template file [02/16/2015]
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay update since it's during the Chinese new year holiday period.We will get back to work very soon.
> ...


 

Communication from both is pretty freaking bad.


----------



## satel (Feb 18, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> They won't.


 

i know i was just saying,do not worry i'm not trying to start a rumor which might harm the GW sales.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 18, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Sky3DS updated template file [02/16/2015]
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay update since it's during the Chinese new year holiday period.We will get back to work very soon.
> ...



I can't argue with you about GW's support because you're right, but you can't compare what GW is doing to what Sky is. That's just silly.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 18, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Communication from both is pretty freaking bad.


But this message came with a nice update, not only excuses and SOONs


----------



## weatMod (Feb 18, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> The GW cart is basically a "DRM cart"


But at least we get a 2nd msd slot as a bonus giving the option to have 256gb
Some day "soon" 128gb msd will be $19


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 18, 2015)

LinkKenedy said:


> I was, I mean the new launcher or soft for gateway


I have a special word for you:



Spoiler


----------



## slash3584 (Feb 18, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Sky3DS updated template file [02/16/2015]
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay update since it's during the Chinese new year holiday period.We will get back to work very soon.
> ...


 

Doesn't Chinese New Year starts tomorrow and ends on March 5th?


----------



## Thereddee (Feb 18, 2015)

Its tommorow (well in a few hours in china) but most Chineses families had their big dinner today!


----------



## iViperz (Feb 18, 2015)

slash3584 said:


> Doesn't Chinese New Year starts tomorrow and ends on March 5th?


 
You are correct. I suppose it's people preparing for the event and not just shutting down during the event


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 18, 2015)

weatMod said:


> But at least we get a 2nd msd slot as a bonus giving the option to have 256gb
> Some day "soon" 128gb msd will be $19


Oh god, not the dreaded soon[tm]


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 18, 2015)

Can someone with the default version of Pokemon X/Y battle and trade with someone who has updated the game? Local, not online.


----------



## johnboyjr (Feb 18, 2015)

Okay I sent gateway 5 messages yesterday some being nice some being rude just to see if they would reply. and i finally got one 


*john * 11:45 AM (23 hours ago)


are you going to support the new 3ds?



*Gateway 3DS* 11:19 AM (18 minutes ago)


yes. mailto:[email protected] --


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 18, 2015)

Vickyle said:


> r4i works on nn3ds?


It does indeed! My N3DS FW is 9.0

Shows up as Bomberman Land.


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 18, 2015)

It's not like GW don't do quick updates, I mean, look at their firmware 9.5 emuNAND support just few days after.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 18, 2015)

johnboyjr said:


> Okay I sent gateway 5 messages yesterday some being nice some being rude just to see if they would reply. and i finally got one
> 
> 
> *john *
> ...


 
lol, so desperate for a reply. may as well ask if the sky is blue.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 18, 2015)

weatMod said:


> But at least we get a 2nd msd slot as a bonus giving the option to have 256gb
> Some day "soon" 128gb msd will be $19


Sooner™ Than you think.  If you are willing to jump through a few hoops. This offer on a SD was a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## johnboyjr (Feb 18, 2015)

2Hack said:


> lol, so desperate for a reply. may as well ask if the sky is blue.


 
ok some of the messages i sent

=
*are you guys still alive?*



 



*john  * 
12:18 PM (23 hours ago)


 ​ 
*



*​*



*​​to sales








any reply would be nice
*any thing new? any info about the new 3ds?*







*john * 
11:47 AM (23 hours ago)


 ​ 
*



*​*



*​​to sales








any thing new? any info about the new 3ds?




*fuck you guys where is my mother fucking update you fuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*







*john* 
12:31 PM (23 hours ago)


 ​ 
*



*​*



*​​to sales








fuck you guys where is my mother fucking update you fuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Can I have the beta software for the new 3ds?*



 



*john* 
Feb 14 (4 days ago)


 ​ 
*



*​*



*​​to sales








Can I have the beta software for the new 3ds?


----------



## Classicgamer (Feb 18, 2015)

johnboyjr said:


> ok some of the messages i sent
> 
> =
> *are you guys still alive?*
> ...



Kids...


----------



## Runehasa (Feb 18, 2015)

And thats why they dont respond to anyone else anymore.  Thanks


----------



## johnboyjr (Feb 18, 2015)

Runehasa said:


> And thats why they dont respond to anyone else anymore. Thanks


 
well i never emailed them before that so i do not think i am the reason


----------



## Escape (Feb 18, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Sky3DS updated template file [02/16/2015]
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay update since it's during the Chinese new year holiday period.We will get back to work very soon.
> ...



The " proper and professional way to care for their clients" would be to explain to us how the hell they create those templates so we don't have to rely on them for every release...

I mean, god help us once the Sky team flees the scene.


----------



## satel (Feb 18, 2015)

johnboyjr said:


> Okay I sent gateway 5 messages yesterday some being nice some being rude just to see if they would reply. and i finally got one
> 
> 
> *john *
> ...


 

a useless question/email like this the gw team will be more than happy to reply to. now try asking them when will the update come out by date not soons or around the corners.


----------



## johnboyjr (Feb 18, 2015)

satel said:


> a useless question/email like this the gw team will be more than happy to reply to. now try asking them when will the update come out by date not soons or around the corners.


 
i did that too i got no reply


----------



## satel (Feb 18, 2015)

johnboyjr said:


> i did that too i got no reply


 

of course 

i really can't wait for the soon to be made Announcement,i just want to see what they have to say about this ULTRA delay now that the N3DS console is out in all regions.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 18, 2015)

Intersting

After reading the last page though I still can't believe a N3DS shipped with 9.4
That is very weird


----------



## Eneco (Feb 18, 2015)

satel said:


> of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My guess is it is to let everyone know the release is just around the corner and they don't want to rush the release. 



Miles54321 said:


> Intersting
> 
> After reading the last page though I still can't believe a N3DS shipped with 9.4
> That is very weird


 
Take a look at this thread.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 18, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> was the n3ds' condition used when you bought it?
> why would they reverse engineer?


 
ordered it on best buy and yes it was red. I actually were late pre-ordering so I actually got mine on the 17th. Since no one else had it. Also I can't take it back. It's opened.

I'm fucked aren't I

It's QW4028 ----


----------



## Kuin (Feb 18, 2015)

I sent an email 2 days ago, they answered to me today, no it's not a fake, but of course you'll believe what you want. ^^

http://imgur.com/a4mJjf1

Here is the link.


----------



## johnboyjr (Feb 18, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> ordered it on best buy and yes it was red. I actually were late pre-ordering so I actually got mine on the 17th. Since no one else had it. Also I can't take it back. It's opened.
> 
> I'm fucked aren't I


 
best buy will take back opened systems


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 18, 2015)

I'd recommend people stop bugging GW.

Yeah, maybe they're not very good at keeping us updated. However, we have seen GW on N3DS. It will be possible, eventually.

At the end of the day, they're probably just doing one of the following:

Sitting on it to prevent it from being patched so soon.
Still updating it, making sure that it is not going to brick the console.
If you don't want to wait?
You might be better off with Sky3DS. (If you don't want to play region-locked games, or can use the RegionThree exploit )
I'm considering the Sky3DS for a few reasons:

To avoid the GateWay 3DS bricker. (Since files can get corrupted. Bricking because of custom launcher isn't a very nice thing to do...)
To avoid the lack of community interaction from the GW team.
I have an original 3DS that can use the RegionThree exploit to run region-locked games.
So I can actually use my New3DS since it is now collecting dust. (I have games, but they only work on my original 3DS. It'd be nice to back them up and stick them on the Sky3DS.)
Again, take these points into consideration if you're not happy with the way GW operates.


----------



## johnboyjr (Feb 18, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> ordered it on best buy and yes it was red. I actually were late pre-ordering so I actually got mine on the 17th. Since no one else had it. Also I can't take it back. It's opened.
> 
> I'm fucked aren't I
> 
> It's QW4028 ----


 

from bestbuy.com

 Returns in Store
Avoid shipping charges and receive a refund more quickly by returning your items to any Best Buy store within the United States. 

*1.* Include all original packing and accessories. (If you don't have all the original packaging and accessories, that's okay. We can process a return with a small deduction on your refund for what's missing.) 

*2.* Bring your receipt or packing slip and a valid photo ID. We accept U.S., Canadian, and Mexican Driver's Licenses; U.S. State ID; Canadian Province ID; Matricula Consular; U.S. Military ID; Passport; U.S. Laser Visa; and U.S. Permanent Resident Card.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 18, 2015)

did gateway ever confirm 9.4 ever having compatibility for the n3DS in the future? 

they said that EMUNAND 9.5 will never work on the N3DS but they never said SYSNAND


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 18, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> did gateway ever confirm 9.4 ever having compatibility for the n3DS in the future?
> 
> they said that EMUNAND 9.5 will never work on the N3DS but they never said SYSNAND


They didn't say that.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 18, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> To avoid the GateWay 3DS bricker. (Since files can get corrupted. Bricking because of custom launcher isn't a very nice thing to do...)




 
Is this a legitimate concern?  I just ordered my AU N3DSXL two days ago and gonna be ordering either of the flash carts (depending on the outcome) and I still gotta do a whole lot of research since am a "newbie/noob" but this concerns me.

How would you recover from this?  I mean if it were to ever get bricked?  Is there a recovery mode of some sorts? or a hardware nand flash is required?

Just curious so I can be very careful about it


----------



## Wowfunhappy (Feb 18, 2015)

edit: nvm


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 18, 2015)

We also want to inform our users about some news regarding emunand support for the New 3DS:
*We will not be able to support emunand 9.5 or higher for a while on the New 3DS*. This is only an issue for the New 3DS, the old 3DS and 2DS will never have this issue. This is not a definitive barrier, but we feel it necessary to inform our users that while we are still working on releasing our New 3ds support, *we will not be able to provide support yet for 9.5 emunand or higher for New 3DS on release*.



guitarheroknight said:


> They didn't say that.


 
so does that mean SYSNAND 9.4 could have a chance in the future? I mean they could just reverse engineer sky3DS for its 9.4 compatibility (which is probably what they are doing)


----------



## Eneco (Feb 18, 2015)

Wowfunhappy said:


> So, um, this didn't really seem like it deserved it's own thread (at least atm) so I thought I'd put it here...
> 
> Does this web page crash anyone's N3DS? http://onemoreblock.com/crash.html


Mine just displays a page saying "PASS if not crashed."


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 18, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> We also want to inform our users about some news regarding emunand support for the New 3DS:
> *We will not be able to support emunand 9.5 or higher for a while on the New 3DS*. This is only an issue for the New 3DS, the old 3DS and 2DS will never have this issue. This is not a definitive barrier, but we feel it necessary to inform our users that while we are still working on releasing our New 3ds support, *we will not be able to provide support yet for 9.5 emunand or higher for New 3DS on release*.
> 
> 
> ...


 

sky3ds is completely different than gateway, they don't use exploits so there is nothing to reverse engineer.

9.4/9.5 likely have entrypoint exploits, but unless they also have replacements for the later stage exploits patched after 9.2 then they will stay limited to 9.2 and below.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 18, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> We also want to inform our users about some news regarding emunand support for the New 3DS:
> *We will not be able to support emunand 9.5 or higher for a while on the New 3DS*. This is only an issue for the New 3DS, the old 3DS and 2DS will never have this issue. This is not a definitive barrier, but we feel it necessary to inform our users that while we are still working on releasing our New 3ds support, *we will not be able to provide support yet for 9.5 emunand or higher for New 3DS on release*.
> 
> 
> ...


You're confusing emuNAND with sysnand


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 18, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> ordered it on best buy and yes it was red. I actually were late pre-ordering so I actually got mine on the 17th. Since no one else had it. Also I can't take it back. It's opened.
> 
> I'm fucked aren't I
> 
> It's QW4028 ----


 
Every RED N3DS ive seen up here in Manitoba has had 9.4 right out of the box. There's alot of pissed off people.

Edit: admittedly, the sample size has only been 6.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 18, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> did gateway ever confirm 9.4 ever having compatibility for the n3DS in the future?
> 
> they said that EMUNAND 9.5 will never work on the N3DS but they never said SYSNAND


 
Never said never....

"We will not be able to support emunand 9.5 or higher for a while on the New 3DS"


----------



## Kuin (Feb 18, 2015)

But did you read the email I linked? They said to NOT update the New 3DS sysnand!


----------



## pikanag (Feb 18, 2015)

this is bull shit. i want my n3ds gateway support. atleaast i can still bot on osrs


----------



## typ0 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> Never said never....
> 
> "We will not be able to support emunand 9.5 or higher for a while on the New 3DS"


If "Soon" is this long then I have no idea what waiting "a while" would be like.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 18, 2015)

Kuin said:


> But did you read the email I linked? They said to NOT update the New 3DS sysnand!


 
Never ever, ever, ever, ever.... update your sysnand.

Ever....


Ever... Never.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 18, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> Never ever, ever, ever, ever.... update your sysnand.
> 
> Ever....
> 
> ...


 
Ahah, yes, it's the first rule! My blue French PAL New3DSXL is waiting with it's 9.0 FW.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 18, 2015)

typ0 said:


> If "Soon" is this long then I have no idea what waiting "a while" would be like.


 
"A While™" Measurement of Gateway time. See also "SOON™" and "Around the Corner™"
Closely related to Infinite but just a little shorter.


----------



## Breith (Feb 18, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Ahah, yes, it's the first rule! My blue French PAL New3DSXL is waiting with it's 9.0 FW.


Mine doesn't even have WiFi configured on it


----------



## Kuin (Feb 18, 2015)

Breith said:


> Mine doesn't even have WiFi configured on it


 
Same! 

And when I use it I even turn off the NFC/WiFi connexion, JUST IN CASE! XD Then, I feel absolutly safe. ^^"


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 18, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Is this a legitimate concern? I just ordered my AU N3DSXL two days ago and gonna be ordering either of the flash carts (depending on the outcome) and I still gotta do a whole lot of research since am a "newbie/noob" but this concerns me.
> How would you recover from this? I mean if it were to ever get bricked? Is there a recovery mode of some sorts? or a hardware nand flash is required?
> Just curious so I can be very careful about it


 

GateWay implemented this intentional bricker to make sure people can't run modified Launcher.dat files.
Based on what I have read, you're fine as long as you make sure your Launcher.dat MD5 is exactly the same as the one they provide on the download page.

However, yes. There have been reports on consoles bricking because of the GW brick trigger. As for un-bricking, I am unsure, sorry!
It is a legitimate concern. (in my opinion)

If you're looking to play region locked games, you'll need the GateWay (or an original 3DS + Sky3DS + RegionThree Launcher exploit).

At the moment, GateWay do not have a public support for N3DS. Sky3DS do, but it is region locked.
So you'll have to decide what you'd prefer to do.

In a quick way:
GateWay:

Pros
Bypass region lock.
Homebrew support.
In-system menu to launch games.
Multi-rom.

Cons
Only original 3DS systems with version 9.2 or less. (subject to change!).
Potential brick for invalid/custom Launcher.dat files.
No online or eShop support. 

My review on GW is _hopefully_ accurate. Based on my experiences + finding with GW.
Sky3DS:

Pros
Works on all systems to date.
Works on all firmware versions.
Multi-rom (blue button version).
No risk for bricking.
Online + eShop support.

Cons
Region-locked (unless you use the RegionThree, of course on orignal 3DS systems only).
Pressing a button to switch roms could become tedious.

For the Sky3DS, this is based on my finding on the card. I will more than likely order one in time to come and properly review it.
I'm trying to keep you with an open mind... In some cases, it might be good to just get both. XD


----------



## Classicgamer (Feb 18, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Ahah, yes, it's the first rule! My blue French PAL New3DSXL is waiting with it's 9.0 FW.



Mine is AUS! my wife looked at me like I was crazy importing it. The 3d movie on it was epic!


----------



## Kuin (Feb 18, 2015)

XenoWarrior, your review is nice but about the Gateway, you CAN go on the eShop and download anything you want, and you CAN play online! XD I play MH4U everyday, no problem.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 18, 2015)

Kuin said:


> XenoWarrior, your review is nice but about the Gateway, you CAN go on the eShop and download anything you want, and you CAN play online! XD I play MH4U everyday, no problem.


 
You're on the latest version of 3DS system firmware? OwO
This is news to me!


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 18, 2015)

Kuin said:


> I sent an email 2 days ago, they answered to me today, no it's not a fake, but of course you'll believe what you want. ^^
> 
> http://imgur.com/a4mJjf1
> 
> Here is the link.


 

If this mail is not fake then the update really is not around the corner but the update is so far from the corner that cannot even see it....
It appears to be said in this mail response this

"We can't give a time soon but working to make it as soon as possible"

They can't even give a time frame soon??? And we expect for the update to be released soon???


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 18, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> You're on the latest version of 3DS system firmware? OwO
> This is news to me!


There's a thing called emunand.

Edit: and even if you're not on the latest firmware you can still go online with GW.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 18, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> If this mail is not fake then the update really is not around the corner but the update is so far from the corner that cannot even see it....
> It appears to be said in this mail response this
> 
> "We can't give a time soon but working to make it as soon as possible"
> ...


 
It is not fake (I dunno how can I do to prove it, but anyway XD), and yes I felt like it too, it seems that it won't be coming REALLY SOON (or just they don't want get my hopes up). And it's not funny to me since I have a New 3DS bought yesterday, and I can't use it/update it since I've to wait for the GW update. So I have to stick on my old 3DS XL for now. ^^"

XenoWarrior: Well my sysnand is on 4.5 FW but my emunand is on the last FW (9.5) so yes I can access eShop (I downloaded the CodeName STEAM demo for exemple), and I can play online games, yes (with private headers, which is safer!).


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 18, 2015)

Kuin said:


> It is not fake (I dunno how can I do to prove it, but anyway XD), and yes I felt like it too, it seems that it won't be coming REALLY SOON (or just they don't want get my hopes up). And it's not funny to me since I have a New 3DS bought yesterday, and I can't use it/update it since I've to wait for the GW update. So I have to stick on my old 3DS XL for now. ^^"
> 
> XenoWarrior: Well my sysnand is on 4.5 FW but my emunand is on the last FW (9.5) so yes I can access eShop (I downloaded the CodeName STEAM demo for exemple), and I can play online games, yes (with private headers, which is safer!).


 
REALLY SOON? even the simple gw soon is far away from the picture after this mail.... And I am in the same boat. I try to avoid playing games on my old 3ds cause I want to enjoy them on my new 3ds xl :S


----------



## Kuin (Feb 18, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> REALLY SOON? even the simple gw soon is far away from the picture after this mail.... And I am in the same boat. I try to avoid playing games on my old 3ds cause I want to enjoy them on my new 3ds xl :S


Ahah sorry my English is not good. xD But yes I meant it DOESNT SEEM to be REALLY SOON, so it's why this email don't make me that happy. >.<

But at least I know they're working on it, and also we won't need to buy a new version of the GW card. ^^


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 18, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> If this mail is not fake then the update really is not around the corner but the update is so far from the corner that cannot even see it....
> It appears to be said in this mail response this
> 
> "We can't give a time soon but working to make it as soon as possible"
> ...


 

Apparently you missed their responses from the holidays regarding 9.2FW support...


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 18, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> Apparently you missed their responses from the holidays regarding 9.2FW support...


It is really clear now that all those responses from the holidays were about the old 3ds and 3ds xl only and had nothing to do with new 3ds xl...
After this mail, the possibility that they don't have a valid entry point at the moment and that they are still looking for one is really very big...
I mean some days ago they sent a message to a guy that uploaded a video of new3ds crashing on the web browser... Then gary says that he was told by them that they will make an official announcement soon when we were all thinking that the next move was to release support. Then they respond that they can't give a time frame soon.... This is getting worse every day...


----------



## CrazySpaniard (Feb 18, 2015)

I swear every page of this thread is different people having the same dumbass argument


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 18, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> did gateway ever confirm 9.4 ever having compatibility for the n3DS in the future?
> 
> they said that EMUNAND 9.5 will never work on the N3DS but they never said SYSNAND


 

They never said emunand 9.5 will no be supported in general, they said it won't be supported at launch


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 18, 2015)

CrazySpaniard said:


> I swear every page of this thread is different people having the same dumbass argument


 

Welcome to Gatewait Hell


----------



## omegart (Feb 18, 2015)

Why they have answered at your mail and never answered to any other mail for which regards n3ds support? <.<


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 18, 2015)

So why would they have told Gary that it's coming in a few days if release isn't even "soon" yet? Something doesn't add up, one way or another


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 18, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> So why would they have told Gary that it's coming in a few days if release isn't even "soon" yet? Something doesn't add up, one way or another


 

Yeh, I know it appears they've been having trouble with getting N3DS support but like I just wish we had updates


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 18, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> GateWay implemented this intentional bricker to make sure people can't run modified Launcher.dat files.
> Based on what I have read, you're fine as long as you make sure your Launcher.dat MD5 is exactly the same as the one they provide on the download page.
> 
> However, yes. There have been reports on consoles bricking because of the GW brick trigger. As for un-bricking, I am unsure, sorry!
> ...


 


I have some to add

Pro GW

Drag and drop support of .3ds and .3dz files

Cons Sky

Needs own software to write games to SD card
Needs template which the Sky Team needs to update for newer games.
Will need to update template with header if you want to play online/reduce chance of ban.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 18, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> In a quick way:
> GateWay:
> 
> 
> *No online* or eShop support.


 

This part isn't 100% correct, you can play online with gateway but you must use Private header files


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 18, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> So why would they have told Gary that it's coming in a few days if release isn't even "soon" yet? Something doesn't add up, one way or another


 
Yeah but after gary's 72h prediction failed, gary himself said that GW contacted him again and they told him that they would make an official announcement soon....


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 18, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> It is really clear now that all those responses from the holidays were about the old 3ds and 3ds xl only and had nothing to do with new 3ds xl...
> After this mail, the possibility that they don't have a valid entry point at the moment and that they are still looking for one is really very big...
> I mean some days ago they sent a message to a guy that uploaded a video of new3ds crashing on the web browser... Then gary says that he was told by them that they will make an official announcement soon when we were all thinking that the next move was to release support. Then they respond that they can't give a time frame soon.... This is getting worse every day...



Thats what i think,  they have all prepare but is no entry point.  If they release anything about n3ds many people gonna start to demand more support for the latest "backups"  and that is open the gates of hell. 
They have something,  but is not good enough,  and a in long term dont justify the addition of the support of N3ds


----------



## Kracken (Feb 18, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Yeah but after gary's 72h prediction failed, gary himself said that GW contacted him again and they told him that they would make an official announcement soon....


 
I think he actually stated everything would be completed by the end of February which seems extremely optimistic. I'm starting to side with the skeptics and say that GW is simply stringing everyone along to delay the purchase of other carts. It's a shitty thing to do to customers and potential ones, but we're dealing with flashcart group here, one that went to slightly-extreme measures to protect their creation before.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 18, 2015)

Kracken said:


> I think he actually stated everything would be completed by the end of February which seems extremely optimistic. I'm starting to side with the skeptics and say that GW is simply stringing everyone along to delay the purchase of other carts. It's a shitty thing to do to customers and potential ones, but we're dealing with flashcart group here, one that went to slightly-extreme measures to protect their creation before.


 

Where did he state that?



PerroDS said:


> Thats what i think, they have all prepare but is no entry point. If they release anything about n3ds many people gonna start to demand more support for the latest "backups" and that is open the gates of hell.
> They have something, but is not good enough, and a in long term dont justify the addition of the support of N3ds


 

Yeah and if this is actually true, that they don't have an entry point, it means that none knows when and if support will be coming out...


----------



## dekuleon (Feb 18, 2015)

Now that I got my 9.0 N3DS XL I'm in this boat too!!

Can't wait!!

Soooooonnnnn just around the corner as always enjoy!


----------



## Kracken (Feb 18, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Where did he state that?


 
Maxconsole




> Sadly, it does not look like there will be release today, it could happen tomorrow or tomorrow after tomorrow, but relax and be sure that more updates are happening over next few days/weeks with everything to be completed by end of Feb. once Chinese New Year is over and resellers are able to stock enough units for the big N3DS release.


 
And posted just now




> As to when, no idea yet, all tho the team should be making an offical announcement soon regarding the new 3ds update.


 
Yes, very soon Gary. We get it, soon.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 18, 2015)

Kracken said:


> Maxconsole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you link the page please?


----------



## Kracken (Feb 18, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Can you link the page please?


 
http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...TEWAY-Releases-ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA/page46


----------



## satel (Feb 18, 2015)

Kracken said:


> I think he actually stated everything would be completed by the end of February.


 
this is old news

this is what he said 2day: 



> As to when, no idea yet, all tho the team should be making an offical announcement soon regarding the new 3ds update.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 18, 2015)

satel said:


> this is old news
> 
> this is what he said 2day:


 
Yeah, I know. I was pointing out his constantly backpedaling as an example why this whole thing feels like a lazy ruse.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 18, 2015)

suun as alwauz enjooooy


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 18, 2015)

How I feel about the current GWait problem now...


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 18, 2015)

Locke644 said:


> How I feel about the current GWait problem now...


This is how I see it


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 18, 2015)

UPS truck should be here very soon™ with my red n3ds that I ordered on 1/16.   From the looks of things it will have 9.4   I was probably going to return it anyway or sell it (at cost) to an unlucky temper.  Wasn't sure.  I have two 9.0 units for my boys so my primary goal is attained.  My bedroom TV died a couple of days ago so I I could use those funds for that.  

I shall see soon™ If the Gateway Gods favor me or not.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 18, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> This part isn't 100% correct, you can play online with gateway but you must use Private header files


 
I read somewhere that if you're using a .cia instead of a .3ds, you don't need a private header to go online and play.


----------



## Phantom_User (Feb 18, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> I read somewhere that if you're using a .cia instead of a .3ds, you don't need a private header to go online and play.


Yup.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 18, 2015)

so, so far only red XL comes with a non-exploitable firm?


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 18, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> UPS truck should be here very soon™ with my red n3ds that I ordered on 1/16.   From the looks of things it will have 9.4   I was probably going to return it anyway or sell it (at cost) to an unlucky temper.  Wasn't sure.  I have two 9.0 units for my boys so my primary goal is attained.  My bedroom TV died a couple of days ago so I I could use those funds for that.
> 
> I shall see soon™ If the Gateway Gods favor me or not.



9.2 if your lucky and then 3 million years of SOON


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 18, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> so, so far only red XL comes with a non-exploitable firm?


 

Seems like it.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 18, 2015)

There goes the dog barking at that mean ups truck.  Will report back in a few.

EDIT:  False alarm must have been the mail.  This dog doesn't bark at anything except trucks.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 18, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> Yup.


 
So why is that guy saying you need a private header with Gateway?

Why not just use .cia rather than spending money to get a legit private header?

By the way, if it's a newbie/noob question, then you can ignore it as I just ordered my N3DS XL (AU) and am still doing my research and reading up on all there is to know about the "3DS scene"


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 18, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> So why is that guy saying you need a private header with Gateway?
> 
> Why not just use .cia rather than spending money to get a legit private header?
> 
> By the way, if it's a newbie/noob question, then you can ignore it as I just ordered my N3DS XL (AU) and am still doing my researching and reading up on all there is to know about the "3DS scene"


good question...


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 18, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> UPS truck should be here very soon™ with my red n3ds that I ordered on 1/16. From the looks of things it will have 9.4  I was probably going to return it anyway or sell it (at cost) to an unlucky temper. Wasn't sure. I have two 9.0 units for my boys so my primary goal is attained. My bedroom TV died a couple of days ago so I I could use those funds for that.
> 
> I shall see soon™ If the Gateway Gods favor me or not.


It would be interesting to know what your FW ends up to be. You're in the US, you might be lucky. Us up north got bent over with the Red ones. And presumably the next restock of black will also be 9.4  

Please let us know.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 18, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> This is how I see it



welcome to my world...looks like with 9.4 i'll be stuck with both. One for retail and the other for Gateway


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 18, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> welcome to my world...looks like with 9.4 i'll be stuck with both. One for retail and the other for Gateway


 

Same here lol


----------



## omgcat (Feb 18, 2015)

waitng for the blue jap 3ds i bought so i can get the colors i deserve.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 18, 2015)

omgcat said:


> waitng for the blue jap 3ds i bought so i can get the colors i deserve.


 

Post pics once you get it. I might buy one soon.


----------



## Alessandro98 (Feb 18, 2015)

I bought my New 3ds the last week and I'm already tired of waiting. While I was reading that mail of a few pages back I felt a terrible pain both in my heart and ass...


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 18, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> welcome to my world...looks like with 9.4 i'll be stuck with both. One for retail and the other for Gateway


Actually both are exploitable  When GW releases their update Im just gonna transfer my saves to my N3DS.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 18, 2015)

People unless you live in some little city do not give up.  Return your 9.4 and go hunting around for good one.  Use the serial number thread and look at the box at the store before you check out.  GameStop is the only place that is going to get all butthurt about you looking for a low firmware unit.  Just a few months ago there were reports on this forum of people still finding 4.5 consoles at stores.   If you act quickly you can find one.  Might not be red but what is more important?

If you are concerned about what the store thinks about you checking serial numbers just say you read on the Internet that many of the 9.4 consoles have "stability issues" and Nintindo messed up the firmware and you want a lower one.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 18, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Actually both are exploitable  When GW releases their update Im just gonna transfer my saves to my N3DS.


 

both? you mean 9.4?  You think gateway's newest update will cover 9.4?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 18, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> both? you mean 9.4? You think gateway's newest update will cover 9.4?


nope


----------



## Xzi (Feb 18, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> People unless you live in some little city do not give up. Return you 9.4 and go hunting around for good one. Use the serial number thread and look at the box at the store before you check out. GameStop is the only place that is going to get all butthurt about you looking for a low firmware unit. Just a few months ago there were reports on this forum of people still finding 4.5 consoles at stores. If you act quickly you can find one. Might not be red but what is more important?
> 
> If you are concerned about what the store thinks about you checking serial numbers just say you read on the Internet that many of the 9.4 consoles have "stability issues" and Nintindo messed up the firmware and you want a lower one.


Back when I got my 4.5 console I straight up told the Walmart checkout lady why I needed the one behind the others specifically. She didn't care about or understand much of what I was telling her.  Picked it up, scanned it, I gave her money, and then I was on my way.  Typical Walmart.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 18, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> both? you mean 9.4? You think gateway's newest update will cover 9.4?


Huh?  I have a C3DS downgraded at  4.5 and a 9.0 N3DS.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 18, 2015)

thinking of getting a replacement at Wal-Mart. Anyone have any luck here?


----------



## Breith (Feb 18, 2015)

Look at the barcode. But seriously, there is already a thread about that.

Let's go back bitching about GW team ().


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 18, 2015)

damnit no one in my area has the fuckers in stock so I can't look before I buy!

I can buy it ONLINE but I could get fucked over again.

I have 15 days before I'm stuck with this 9.4 asshole. Son of bitch!

Thanks Oba---I mean, NINTENDO!


----------



## omegart (Feb 18, 2015)

Alessandro98 said:


> I bought my New 3ds the last week and I'm already tired of waiting. While I was reading that mail of a few pages back I felt a terrible pain both in my heart and ass...


 
Just buy some regular game. On subito you can find a lot of good game for like 20 euros (fe, prof layton, pokémon, mh) or buy a ds flashcard to play some ds games. At least your console is pal


----------



## trakskills (Feb 18, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> damnit no one in my area has the fuckers in stock so I can't look before I buy!
> 
> I can buy it ONLINE but I could get fucked over again.
> 
> ...


 
I called the white house for you. Barack has some in stock.


----------



## johnboyjr (Feb 18, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Back when I got my 4.5 console I straight up told the Walmart checkout lady why I needed the one behind the others specifically. She didn't care about or understand much of what I was telling her. Picked it up, scanned it, I gave her money, and then I was on my way. Typical Walmart.


 
when i wanted an ipad a long time ago i had to check the serial number online to see if it had the old fw that could be jail broken. i talked to the guy at radio shack and told him why one of the works said oh we cant do that. the other one said its no big deal and he got 3 of them from the back and let me check all 3

knowing radio shack i might have been the only sale they got all day


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 18, 2015)

Do Walmart site to store.  I just ordered a black one and I will be ready for pickup tommorow.  Just to increase my odds.  If it is a 9.4 I will just return it or if I am sure it is 9.4 at the check out just refuse it right there and ask for a refund.  Most likely it is just coming out of the stores existing stock anyway.  

Back on topic.   F you gateway!


----------



## johnboyjr (Feb 18, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> thinking of getting a replacement at Wal-Mart. Anyone have any luck here?


 
that's where i got mine


----------



## apoptygma (Feb 18, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Be careful. If you use "Download play" with another 3DS that have 9.5, it'll ask you to update (I tried it) and if you say "no", you can't play the game (and if you say "Yes", you're screwed").
> 
> When you use downloadplay, the one who host the game should be the one with the lowest firmware (and clients should have at least the same firmware or higher).
> 
> ...



Were you using a CIA? That will cause this prompt. Roms should never do this.


----------



## apoptygma (Feb 18, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I bought 10 sky3ds cards this morning just as a f.ck you to gateway.


They are probably owned by the same company haha


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 18, 2015)

I sent my 3DS back. I going to get a new one, once time is here. Even in a big City, you get still 4.5 3DS XL so 9.0 will be easy as well.


----------



## tbb043 (Feb 18, 2015)

trakskills said:


> I called the white house for you. Barack has some in stock.



Nah, those are Michelle's, she's hoarding them to force kids to go outside and play because she's the world's nanny.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 18, 2015)

tbb043 said:


> Nah, those are Michelle's, she's hoarding them to force kids to go outside and play because she's the world's nanny.


Good.  America is mostly just morbidly obese children now.  That's why the coasts are slowly sinking, not global warming.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 18, 2015)

trakskills said:


> I called the white house for you. Barack has some in stock.


I hear he's selling them cheap cause the NSA's loaded them with veiled malware again.


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 18, 2015)

seems there will be nothing tonight neither..=[ 
please GW,, save us!


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 18, 2015)

It would be amusing if they released early N3DS support which only worked via ninjhax. Hoping for something this week, but there might be even more delays, so who knows.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 18, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Back when I got my 4.5 console I straight up told the Walmart checkout lady why I needed the one behind the others specifically. She didn't care about or understand much of what I was telling her.  Picked it up, scanned it, I gave her money, and then I was on my way.  Typical Walmart.


They don't get paid enough to give a shit lol.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 18, 2015)

2Hack said:


> They don't get paid enough to give a shit lol.


 
The customer is always right.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 18, 2015)

No reason for the store manager to give a shit either.  He sold you a console instead of you buying it at Best Buy at the other end of the strip mall.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 18, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> The customer is always right.


Customer is almost never right but PR and not having bitchy customers yelling for their refund is accepted by managers for some reason... 

That, and the fact that the old lady working customer service doesn't give a shit/know shit


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 18, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> It was just stupid. A dumb hugbox of people saying "hype? hype!". Whenever any real discussion attempted to take foothold it was drowned out the "le hype" crowd.
> Gateway released the Ultra update in response to people whining, therefore they obviously listen to the community. This means that we obviously have some degree of sway over their actions.
> 
> If our actions consist of "le hype train" then Gateway know that they don't need to work very hard since we're too busy spewing a tired meme to be bothered by anything.
> ...


I disagree. Remember the hype train put massive massive pressure on gw. Emails were flying left right and center. Ppl were hyped for the update and putting more and more pressure due to that. Just because we were hyped doesn't mean we didn't care when they released. We just had a fun way to chill and wait and be updated on the news. 

The hype on this thread has been dead for a long time and people have stopped sending emails even. People are just exhausted at this point, I think. 

Also, releasing 'to stop the whining' isn't possible if you don't have a product. It also sounds like something they would say just as a 'finally it's done'. I seriously doubt the pressure we put in them did anything significant tbh. 

Also, Early release for o3ds made sense as that would be the easier of the two to prepare. Only thing pressure will do is lead to a more rushed release(not saying this is bad, or good). If they don't have it, they don't have it, simple as that.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 18, 2015)

my





2Hack said:


> I disagree. Remember the hype train put massive massive pressure on gw. Emails were flying left right and center. Ppl were hyped for the update and putting more and more pressure due to that. Just because we were hyped doesn't mean we didn't care when they released. We just had a fun way to chill and wait and be updated on the news.
> 
> The hype on this thread has been dead for a long time and people have stopped sending emails even. People are just exhausted at this point, I think.
> 
> ...


 

Maybe Gateway is keeping us in the dark to NOT give Nintendo bread crumbs to pick up before Gateway releases the BIG update secret surprise?


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm soooo close to buying a sky3DS......
nearly pulled the trigger just then - but thought i'd poke my head in here to see if 'Soon' was today.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 18, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> I'm soooo close to buying a sky3DS......
> nearly pulled the trigger just then - but thought i'd poke my head in here to see if 'Soon' was today.


What shipping speed will you be going for? Tbh, go for it if you're impatient. MM3D has held me off for now, idc about the update so much for now


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 18, 2015)

2Hack said:


> What shipping speed will you be going for? Tbh, go for it if you're impatient. MM3D has held me off for now, idc about the update so much for now


 

I'm just impatient... I've got GW on my 3DSXL, but my MM N3DSXL is untouched, and I want to use that console 
shipping of flashcarts in Aust is pretty efficient, usually 2 days.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 18, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> I'm soooo close to buying a sky3DS......
> nearly pulled the trigger just then - but thought i'd poke my head in here to see if 'Soon' was today.


I personally believe it will not be released soon™ but I would give it a few more weeks before jumping on sky unless the $90 is not really a problem for you.


----------



## sicbud (Feb 18, 2015)

I'd try to wait at least until the end of February.  I have an unopened Majora's Mask 3DS waiting for me as well, so I know how you feel.


----------



## satel (Feb 18, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> seems there will be nothing tonight neither..=[
> please GW,, save us!


 

we already know there is no update coming,they've told garyopa they're going to make announcement about the update status very Soon ( gateway's Soon could be days or weeks no one knows). so my advice don't waste your time & wait for the announcement.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 18, 2015)

I remember when I was absolutely convinced Gateway would be released before Christmas, then maybe on Christmas, then a few days after Christmas, then New Years Day. It ended up releasing January 9th, which looking back on it wasn't that long of a wait. But we were all dying for a release, that previous hype thread got intense, so much anxiousness and disappointment in one thread.


----------



## Phantom_User (Feb 18, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> I remember when I was absolutely convinced Gateway would be released before Christmas, then maybe on Christmas, then a few days after Christmas, then New Years Day. It ended up releasing January 9th, which looking back on it wasn't that long of a wait. But we were all dying for a release, that previous hype thread got intense, so much anxiousness and disappointment in one thread.


This. This and this. When it was finally out, I looked back and thought. Wow, Jan. 9th. Well that wasn't such a long wait really.

If we were all just kept on the dark from the beginning with no acess to GaryOpa, SonyUSA, the e-mails or what have you, we probably would've forgotten sooner or later. Instead we hogged that thread like children, clinging to an unexistant (at the time) update.

Was still fun though, honestly. I met a lot of cool people here.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 19, 2015)

We will make it through this guys


----------



## Herre (Feb 19, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> We will make it through this guys


yeah, " happy 2016！here is the update for N3DS, sorry for the delay", if it is another 8 month waiting, then this will become true


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> We will make it through this guys


 

we shall find out after the announcement if we will.


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

Herre said:


> yeah, " happy 2016！here is the update for N3DS, sorry for the delay", if it is another 8 month waiting, then this will become true


 

8 months !! i doubt many will still have compatible N3DS by then so it won't be worth it for the GW team to support the N3DS,they want to make the big $ so now or never


----------



## 2skies (Feb 19, 2015)

Thinking I might take back the N3DS and get a couple new wedges and a putter.  I think golf weather will come to the northern US sooner than the Gateway update.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 19, 2015)

Did Tommy get banned or what?


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Did Tommy get banned or what?


 

i think some people are losing interest or maybe the monsters drove them away.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 19, 2015)

satel said:


> i think some people are losing interest or maybe the monsters drove them away.


Nah,  once you're here you're hooked. I think this Random Joe guy might be him. *ufo music plays in the background*


----------



## Cauthan (Feb 19, 2015)

Patience is a virtue I will never have, but let us all be honest here. The wait cannot be that long. They have had support for N3DS since November, when they released the video of Gateway working on a japanese N3DS. Best case senario, they are just testing N3DS support on the new hardware, making any tweaks necessary. Worst case senario, doesn't work on the new hardware, and they need to work on it more. The simple fact of the matter is they ALREADY have support for N3DS. So it's not like we have to wait for them to add support from the ground up. The wait won't be an exceptionally long time.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 19, 2015)

Estimating from my wait with gatewait, the timing of the update release should be over the weekend somehow....


----------



## Escape (Feb 19, 2015)

Seems like there's bad weather over at Gateway headquarters again. And we all know it's impossible to release anything when it's raining over your roof (I know I can't), so please understand. The bad weather will be over *insert some SOON-related joke here*.
Gary will confirm shortly.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

I have to say that my red n3ds xl came with 9.0 on it. So the statement saying it only has 9.4 is false


----------



## weatMod (Feb 19, 2015)

Cauthan said:


> Patience is a virtue I will never have, but let us all be honest here. The wait cannot be that long. They have had support for N3DS since November, when they released the video of Gateway working on a japanese N3DS. Best case senario, they are just testing N3DS support on the new hardware, making any tweaks necessary. Worst case senario, doesn't work on the new hardware, and they need to work on it more. The simple fact of the matter is they ALREADY have support for N3DS. So it's not like we have to wait for them to add support from the ground up. The wait won't be an exceptionally long time.


No worst case is they have everything done but had to scrap the mii maker entry point because games that use mii's won't run at all and we have to wait till they find a whole new entry point


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 19, 2015)

they are loosing sales every single day now anyway as the N3DS are released. Let's see how they'll react.


----------



## Cauthan (Feb 19, 2015)

weatMod said:


> No worst case is they have everything done but had to scrap the mii maker entry point because games that use mii's won't run at all and we have to wait till they find a whole new entry point


 
I think they would have realized that from the beginning, and therefore would not have put out the video if that was the case.


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Estimating from my wait with gatewait, the timing of the update release should be over the weekend somehow....


 

how can this be when the announcement has not been made yet ?? i say announcement in feb & update any time between early march to late may.

there is also the possibility that they have reached a dead end aka the n3ds exploit is not good for public release.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 19, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I disagree. Remember the hype train put massive massive pressure on gw. Emails were flying left right and center. Ppl were hyped for the update and putting more and more pressure due to that. Just because we were hyped doesn't mean we didn't care when they released. We just had a fun way to chill and wait and be updated on the news.


There's no pressure at all. You know why? Because the hype train crowd has the memory of goldfish. They get hyped, disappointed, hyped, disappointed, on repeat. Gateway know that there is no lasting consequence for repeatedly baiting and disappointing the community because the community treats disappointment and hype as a game.



2Hack said:


> The hype on this thread has been dead for a long time and people have stopped sending emails even. People are just exhausted at this point, I think.


Thank Christ. People getting disappointed and exhausted (with no incoming hype train) is something that Gateway (or any company) will likely take seriously.



2Hack said:


> Also, releasing 'to stop the whining' isn't possible if you don't have a product. It also sounds like something they would say just as a 'finally it's done'. I seriously doubt the pressure we put in them did anything significant tbh.


Uh, the "release" that they were referring to was the Ultra update. The Ultra update was the product.



2Hack said:


> Also, Early release for o3ds made sense as that would be the easier of the two to prepare. Only thing pressure will do is lead to a more rushed release(not saying this is bad, or good).


Or motivate them to work harder, or communicate with the community better (to alleviate concerns), or release updates in smaller, yet stable increments (as they are doing).

Pressure doesn't necessarily mean "rushed releases". Try not to think in black and white so much.



2Hack said:


> If they don't have it, they don't have it, simple as that.


I never said they had it despite them not having it. Or that the didn't have it, when they had it. Them not having it when they don't have it is obvious. Why even post this? I don't even.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 19, 2015)

Cauthan said:


> I think they would have realized that from the beginning, and therefore would not have put out the video if that was the case.


I hope that is the case but who knows , maybe they thought they could patch it to fix the mii game compatibility but ran into problems and realized they can't use it


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 19, 2015)

I realized these aren't just programmers that we are dealing with, they are engineers.  Like, lets just give them space, because they know what they are doing.


----------



## Diag (Feb 19, 2015)

Cauthan said:


> I think they would have realized that from the beginning, and therefore would not have put out the video if that was the case.


 

i think, as soon as they realized that they had something working on the n3ds, they took a camera, made the video and uploaded it without any QA..

as sonyusa said, they won´t use that entrypoint and it´s surely chilling in their trash can.. i bet they are now looking for another webkit exploit


----------



## Diag (Feb 19, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> I realized these aren't just programmers that we are dealing with, they are engineers. Like, lets just give them space, because they know what they are doing.


 

yea putting together all those cards should have priority  i hope they have other people for that...


----------



## Cauthan (Feb 19, 2015)

Diag said:


> i think, as soon as they realized that they had something working on the n3ds, they took a camera, made the video and uploaded it without any QA..
> 
> as sonyusa said, they won´t use that entrypoint and it´s surely chilling in their trash can.. i bet they are now looking for another webkit exploit


 
I am not the Gateway team, but I know that if it were me, and I was dealing with a product I released, I would not release any info about a update I might be implementing, until I was 147% sure I could do it, without issue.


----------



## KingBlank (Feb 19, 2015)

Maybe they are waiting for the moment this thread goes without a post for an hour... could it be our fault!?


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 19, 2015)

KingBlank said:


> Maybe they are waiting for the moment this thread goes without a post for an hour... could it be our fault!?


 

yeah, that really is going to be SOON....


----------



## Diag (Feb 19, 2015)

Cauthan said:


> I am not the Gateway team, but I know that if it were me, and I was dealing with a product I released, I would not release any info about a update I might be implementing, until I was 147% sure I could do it, without issue.


 

yea that you should expect from a PROFESSIONAL reputable company (or whatever), but it was a smart (shady) buisness move.. don´t know how many people got a gateway after that video ^^ but at this point it should be confirmed more or less that they scraped that idea

in any case something went terribly wrong with that


----------



## weatMod (Feb 19, 2015)

Diag said:


> i think, as soon as they realized that they had something working on the n3ds, they took a camera, made the video and uploaded it without any QA..
> 
> as sonyusa said, they won´t use that entrypoint and it´s surely chilling in their trash can.. i bet they are now looking for another webkit exploit


That is just her speculation but she is really pissing me off with her evasiveness 
I must have asked at least 5 times in this thread  what she meant by "an issue with games that use mii's"
If it meant just no using mii's in game or if meant that those games won't even run at all
And keep getting ignored ,she has the fucking beta ,there is no reason she can't test mariokart or another title and report back here if it works or not
 its not like it takes that long ,much shorter amount of time than it does to add to all the shit posting in this thread I'm sure


----------



## Cauthan (Feb 19, 2015)

Diag said:


> yea that you should expect from a PROFESSIONAL reputable company (or whatever), but it was a smart (shady) buisness move.. don´t know how many people got a gateway after that video ^^ but at this point it should be confirmed more or less that they scraped that idea


WTF are you smoking? Put the pipe down, and look at the stupidity you are spewing. You are basicly saying "Gateway worked hard, and got their card to work on N3DS. They then made a video of their success, and posted it, to sell some cards. Then scrapped it. Screw the users!" Yeah... that is exactly how stupid you sound.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

weatMod said:


> That is just her speculation but she is really pissing me off with her evasiveness
> I must have asked at least 5 times in this thread  what she meant by "an issue with games that use mii's"
> If it meant just no using mii's in game or if meant that those games won't even run at all
> And keep getting ignored ,she has the fucking beta ,there is no reason she can't test mariokart or another title and report back here if it works or not
> its not like it takes that long ,much shorter amount of time than it does to add to all the shit posting in this thread I'm sure


...or maybe she actually have nothing


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> ...or maybe she actually have nothing


 

didn't she say if the update in not released 1 day after the N3DS US launch i would be worried or something like that ? i can't remember exactly & i can't find her post it's in this thread somewhere.


----------



## Diag (Feb 19, 2015)

i´m smoking a lot so no issues there  but i don´t know if you know the posts of sonyusa then you would know what i mean.. if not read them yourself

but also like weatmod said, the source can be questionable.. i think she knows more than she says, but i can also be wrong with that

regarding that we´ve seen and heared nothing since then from gw, she is surely not that wrong (don´t get me wrong, i´m pissed of about her too )


----------



## weatMod (Feb 19, 2015)

We'll the





VinsCool said:


> ...or maybe she actually have nothing


Then why don't she just make up some shit then?
Seems like she is being deliberately evasive and maybe has a bigger stake in this than she lets on with "no direct connection to GW" story 
Or maybe they told the beta testers not to report anything to anyone but them 
I don't know but it seems suspicious to keep evading a simple obvious question


----------



## Cauthan (Feb 19, 2015)

Diag said:


> i´m smoking a lot so no issues there  but i don´t know if you know the posts of sonyusa then you would know what i mean.. if not read them yourself
> 
> but also like weatmod said, the source can be questionable.. i think she knows more than she says, but i can also be wrong with that
> 
> regarding that we´ve seen and heared nothing since then from gw, she is surely not that wrong (don´t get me wrong, i´m pissed of about her too )


 
Sorry if I came off a little assholei-sh. All you can reliably go off of is what is officially from Gateway. The N3DS was released Oct. 11th in Japan. The video of Gateway working was released Nov. 30th. So, it's not like they threw this together in an hour, posted it on the net, and called it a day. You can be sure that there was a lot of time for them to get it working, and test it, A LOT, before they released the news to the community.

And on the whole, people seem to be saying Gateway is shady... but look at their track record. They have always come through on what they say they can do. Some times it takes a lot longer than a lot of people would like, but they have always come through on what they say they can do.


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Seems like she is being deliberately evasive and maybe has a bigger stake in this than she lets on with "no direct connection to GW" story


 

i think this one


----------



## Diag (Feb 19, 2015)

she´s for sure the one who answer their emails


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 19, 2015)

Did somebody say witch hunt? 
I thought I heard something about a witch hunt brewing.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

Woah Vulpes is back! Congratz for the promotion


----------



## johnboyjr (Feb 19, 2015)

Cauthan said:


> WTF are you smoking? Put the pipe down, and look at the stupidity you are spewing. You are basicly saying "Gateway worked hard, and got their card to work on N3DS. They then made a video of their success, and posted it, to sell some cards. Then scrapped it. Screw the users!" Yeah... that is exactly how stupid you sound.


 
what happened is they found an exploit sent out a beta. one of the people who had the beta made a video. gw found out the xploit messes up mii so they scrape the exploit and try to find a new one

so that old video is pointless


----------



## Wowfunhappy (Feb 19, 2015)

johnboyjr said:


> what happened is they found an exploit sent out a beta. one of the people who had the beta made a video. gw found out the xploit messes up mii so they scrape the exploit and try to find a new one


 

I don't believe this. I just don't.

Messing up Miis is not a reason to delay an exploit three months, and Gateway is smart enough to realize this. There aren't that many games that use Miis.

I don't know what is happening—I wish Gateway would just tell us—but it's not that.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 19, 2015)

johnboyjr said:


> what happened is they found an exploit sent out a beta. one of the people who had the beta made a video. gw found out the xploit messes up mii so they scrape the exploit and try to find a new one
> 
> so that old video is pointless


 
If this was actually the case, I would love for Gateway to come right out and say it, instead of giving us some false hope that it will be released any day now. 

The American New 3DS has already been released now, so that's not holding them back.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 19, 2015)

Wowfunhappy said:


> I don't believe this. I just don't.
> 
> Messing up Miis is not a reason to delay an exploit three months, and Gateway is smart enough to realize this. There aren't that many games that use Miis.
> 
> I don't know what is happening—I wish Gateway would just tell us—but it's not that.


 
OK, can we stop saying 3 months? It hasn't been 3 months at all. It's been 82 days since November 28 when the video was released, 40 days since the 9.2 update was released for non-N3DS systems. After February you can say 3 months all you want, but people need to stop over exaggerating dates here. It's only been 2.64 months, only barely over 2 and a half months.


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

Wowfunhappy said:


> I wish Gateway would just tell us—but it's not that.


 

the announcement is coming soon & i really hope they will be straight forward with us for once,i think we deserve it after (82 days  ) of fake hyping,the least they can do is be honest with us about this update,if it's not coming then people can move on & who ever want's to buy the shitty sky3ds buy it,i will buy one but not for me. i want CIA & Emunand if i can't then i will stick to my retail games although i extremely hate swapping cartridges it put's me off playing more than 1 game.


----------



## kheldar (Feb 19, 2015)

All this speculation and waiting wore me down. I give up on Gateway...


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 19, 2015)

All bullshit!!
Fuck gateway ! Fuck SonyUSA ! Fuck all the gw fanboys!
Please ban me.
I'm quit.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 19, 2015)

kheldar said:


> All this speculation and waiting wore me down. I give up on Gateway...


 


Cool, peace out...


----------



## weatMod (Feb 19, 2015)

Wowfunhappy said:


> I don't believe this. I just don't.
> 
> Messing up Miis is not a reason to delay an exploit three months, and Gateway is smart enough to realize this. There aren't that many games that use Miis.
> 
> I don't know what is happening—I wish Gateway would just tell us—but it's not that.


No its already been established in this thread that there are quite 
A few and there some of the most popular major titles like MK7 and SSB
It's not a huge deal if we just can't use mii's in those games and can't use mii maker but it is a huge deal if we can't even play those titles at all
Especially since one of the first things plastered on their site says"100% title compatibility"


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 19, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Did somebody say witch hunt?
> I thought I heard something about a witch hunt brewing.


 
Holy shit! Congrats on the promotion, bud!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 19, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> Holy shit! Congrats on the promotion, bud!



Just getting back to work. Figured I might as well have the uniform.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 19, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Just getting back to work. Figured I might as well have the uniform.


 


Well it's a good look for ya. Glad to have ya back, boss.


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 19, 2015)

While we're all waiting for GW to release something, there's something that's been on my mind. As you all may or may not know, there is a very big strike going on for dockworkers on the western coast. What makes this interesting is that a lot of trading and shipping from the US and Asia comes from the western coast. I'm just wondering if they're having problems thinking that N3DS's in circulation for the US are rather slim since you can't get them anywhere atm (this might just be natural release stock) and they may be waiting a bit until they know there is a market for it to still make a good profit.

So.....yeah. Any thoughts?


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> Well it's a good look for ya. Glad to have ya back, boss.


 

wow just calm down no need to exaggerate things it's only a badge & he was here before getting his badge back doing the same thing.

@vlupes congratz & glad to have ya back Boss,when is the party ?


----------



## dustmite (Feb 19, 2015)

If they want to adapt the update to N3DS US, first they need the consoles
delivered to them - if they are not in the US.

This can take a week or two.

The last countdown was just a trick to buy them some time.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 19, 2015)

satel said:


> wow just calm down no need to exaggerate things it's only a badge & he was here before getting his badge back doing the same thing.


 

Unnecessary.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 19, 2015)

satel said:


> @vlupes congratz & glad to have ya back Boss,when is the party ?



You're soaking in my pool party


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 19, 2015)

dustmite said:


> If they want to adapt the update to N3DS US, first they need the consoles
> delivered to them - if they are not in the US.
> 
> This can take a week or so.


 
I reckon with a company like Gateway whose livelihood is based on these consoles, they've had a US console for awhile now. Can't imagine how many 3DS consoles they have.


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

it's a joke 


Vulpes Abnocto said:


> You're soaking in my pool party


 
actually i'm a good swimmer i won a medal too no joke.


----------



## johnboyjr (Feb 19, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> I reckon with a company like Gateway whose livelihood is based on these consoles, they've had a US console for awhile now. Can't imagine how many 3DS consoles they have.


 
yeah they probably called Nintendo and had one shipped to them


----------



## dustmite (Feb 19, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> I reckon with a company like Gateway whose livelihood is based on these consoles, they've had a US console for awhile now. Can't imagine how many 3DS consoles they have.


 

I remember a post from garyopa AFTER the AU N3DS launch. He said there will be 4 consoles delivered to them.

Seems they didn't have one before the official launch.

Same maybe true for US launch.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 19, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> There's no pressure at all. You know why? Because the hype train crowd has the memory of goldfish. They get hyped, disappointed, hyped, disappointed, on repeat. Gateway know that there is no lasting consequence for repeatedly baiting and disappointing the community because the community treats disappointment and hype as a game.
> 
> 
> Thank Christ. People getting disappointed and exhausted (with no incoming hype train) is something that Gateway (or any company) will likely take seriously.
> ...


Ok, while you're trying to dissect my comments, can you stop putting words in my mouth? Hype crew was the only thing putting pressure on them. When we back off, that's just giving them room to take their time, which is exactly what you don't want.

And pressure did result in a rushed beta release of Ultra. Iirc, only regions supported on release were EUR, NA, and JAP. Other regions such as TWN were left waiting for an update. Also 2DS support is buggy and not preferable to this day. That's a rushed release if I've ever seen one. 

Never said you said they had it. But go have a drink at Starbucks, maybe your inner white girl will learn 'how to even' again -_-

You're too negative man, lighten up a bit.


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 19, 2015)

just preodered the ps4 batman limited edition on amazon,,
You think which one will come first,??
gateway update or my batman lol


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> just preodered the ps4 batman limited edition on amazon,,
> You think which one will come first,??
> gateway update or my batman lol


 
Obviously Batman.


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Obviously Batman.


 
OMG,,  we should be friend lol


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 19, 2015)

johnboyjr said:


> yeah they probably called Nintendo and had one shipped to them


 
Haha, all it takes is for you to be a moderately popular reviewer on a website or YouTube to get Nintendo to send you a console, maybe they have some connections.


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 19, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> just preodered the ps4 batman limited edition on amazon,,
> You think which one will come first,??
> gateway update or my batman lol


 

obviously DSTWO+


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> just preodered the ps4 batman limited edition on amazon,,
> You think which one will come first,??
> gateway update or my batman lol


 

i don't have a PS4 & i have a Gateway but i would say Batman comes out first & what a AAA gaming franchise Rocksteady have made they're super super talented developers,the only games i play from start to end are batman & uncharted,this year is going to be awesome for PS4 owners for sure. i may join you guys later on this year or maybe early this summer if Gateway fails to deliver the Emunand update for my N3DS.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 19, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Ok, while you're trying to dissect my comments, can you stop putting words in my mouth? Hype crew was the only thing putting pressure on them. When we back off, that's just giving them room to take their time, which is exactly what you don't want.
> 
> And pressure did result in a rushed beta release of Ultra. Iirc, only regions supported on release were EUR, NA, and JAP. Other regions such as TWN were left waiting for an update. Also 2DS support is buggy and not preferable to this day. That's a rushed release if I've ever seen one.
> 
> ...


- Yeah, no. I didn't put words in your mouth. You said "the hype train put massive massive pressure on gw", and I said that it didn't, and explained why. 0/10 defense there, try again.
- "Hype crew"? Seriously? Just lol.
- As I said, Gateway are aware that no pressure actually comes from the "hype crew". Pressure comes from people getting pissed off and frustrated, and, consequently, Gateways reputation taking further damage.
- You say rushed, I say incremental. Although admittedly the initial release was half-baked.
- The stupidity of the sentence that caused me to say "I don't even" is matched by the reply to it. Just amazing.
- I prefer the word "realist", although it is better to be negative than deluded.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> - Yeah, no. I didn't put words in your mouth. You said "the hype train put massive massive pressure on gw", and I said that it didn't, and explained why. 0/10 defense there, try again.
> - "Hype crew"? Seriously? Just lol.
> - As I said, Gateway are aware that no pressure actually comes from the "hype crew". Pressure comes from people getting pissed off and frustrated, and, consequently, Gateways reputation taking further damage.
> - You say rushed, I say incremental.
> ...


 
Please stop that already. You won't be able to change his mind. Let people do whatever they want.


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> obviously DSTWO+


 

DSTWO+ was delayed because the team needs to copy Gateway's support up to 9.2 on the old gen 3ds consoles & they are possibly waiting to see what kind of support will the gateway team have for the N3DS to copy that too. and i'm sure the Gateway team are aware & are watching what the Supercard team does because we all know how they extremely hate competition (brick code) they also know this team is well known & populer amongst flash card users so it has big potential to steal some of their customers & possibly exceed the number of users on the gateway.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Let people do whatever they want.


Am I forcing him to do anything?
Edit: I just remembered that you're one of the key members of the "hype crew" (lol, that name). Makes sense that you rush to his aid.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Am I forcing him to do anything?


 
no, but you are wasting your time trying to understand. Ignore him. I'm sure 2Hack doesn't even care about your remarks, whatever are they facts or bullshit.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> no, but you are wasting your time trying to understand. Ignore him. I'm sure 2Hack doesn't even care about your remarks, whatever are they facts or bullshit.


It's kinda cute that he's got a little fan club that rushes to his aid.
Kinda sad that he needs assistance to begin with though.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 19, 2015)

satel said:


> ...i'm sure the Gateway team are aware & are watching what the Supercard team does because we all know how they extremely hate competition (brick code) they also know this team is well known & populer amongst flash card users so it has big potential to steal some of their customers & possibly exceed the number of users on the gateway.


 

I would buy two DSTWO+s, one to use and one to spite Gateway for jerking us along. Does that team have any kind of communication as to their own release?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> It's kinda cute that he's got a little fan club that rushes to his aid.
> Kinda sad that he needs assistance to begin with though.


 
Hey, you mad? Because we're not 
Glad you remember me as a member of hype crew


----------



## Diag (Feb 19, 2015)

maybe even ff xv will come first  (and i hope we´ll hear something to the dstwo+ too, i would definetely prefer to get one of those instead of sky.. sky would be my last solution - but still a solution.. somehow.. especially i could do a data transfer  i need all my 3ds stuff on the n3ds ;()


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> It's kinda cute that he's got a little fan club that rushes to his aid.
> Kinda sad that he needs assistance to begin with though.


 

it's a war here man,you have to be in a gang or you will get chewed & spat out.  

i don't mean you though,it's clear you are more than capable of handling any gang in here,specially with that scary nose. 


2skies said:


> I would buy two DSTWO+s, one to use and one to spite Gateway for jerking us along. Does that team have any kind of communication as to their own release?


 
check the thread about the dstwo+ i think someone posted a copy of email reply he got from them regarding the release date but i'm not 100% sure.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 19, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> It's kinda cute that he's got a little fan club that rushes to his aid.
> Kinda sad that he needs assistance to begin with though.


 
Dude, chill.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 19, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Dude, chill.


I'm chill, dude.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 19, 2015)

He's chill if he's a member of the hype crew that's for sure


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I have to say that my red n3ds xl came with 9.0 on it. So the statement saying it only has 9.4 is false


 Nice. So git ye o'wer to the firmware thread an' give 'em yer first few serial digits


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> Nice. So git ye o'wer to the firmware thread an' give 'em yer first few serial digits


 
Already done. starts with qw1006xxxxx


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 19, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> Nice. So git ye o'wer to the firmware thread an' give 'em yer first few serial digits


 

Dem digits crucial yo


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Already done. starts with qw1006xxxxx


Oh, very nice. a low 1000.   Up in the 40xx it's sphincter clenching time.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 19, 2015)

Not to get off subject.  But if nintendo blocks the skycard with next firmware

The price of the skycard will naturally fall a bit right?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Not to get off subject. But if nintendo blocks the skycard with next firmware
> 
> The price of the skycard will naturally fall a bit right?


 
That's to be expected. I guess.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 19, 2015)

I promised I would report on my 3rd console. Posted on other thread as well.
Best Buy Online 1/16. Shipped from Findlay, OH
U.S.
Red
QW4025
9.0. 

I was getting concerns this afternoon due to reports of red on 9.4 so I ordered a black from Wally World site to store and will pick it up tommorrow,  

So I have 3 9.0 consoles and possibly a 4th. If it is exploitable will need to come up with a fair way to offer it to an unlucky Temper (at my cost), I am not a scalper.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 19, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Not to get off subject. But if nintendo blocks the skycard with next firmware
> 
> The price of the skycard will naturally fall a bit right?


Depends. The SKY3DS would still have several unique advantages over the Gateway, with N3DS support, and support for every firmware excluding this theoretical blocking firmware and beyond.
Given that the N3DS is so popular (and is due to get even more popular when the port strike in the US ends and stock returns the normal), the SKY3DS may take on a new life of *The N3DS flashcard*.

To answer your question, it'd likely drop in price, but there is a chance that it won't due to currently unchallenged N3DS support.


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Not to get off subject. But if nintendo blocks the skycard with next firmware
> 
> The price of the skycard will naturally fall a bit right?


 

you never know with the sky3ds team,their red button card is still expensive even though no one is buying it.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 19, 2015)

Really hope it comes near the end of February, thats when my Midterms end so I have more free time to game. Just finished ORAS on a legit cart and ran out of games to play. Might start with a Link Between Worlds if my gateway doesnt appear soon from china(It's been almost a month, is it usually this long?)


----------



## Breith (Feb 19, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Really hope it comes near the end of February, thats when my Midterms end so I have more free time to game. Just finished ORAS on a legit cart and ran out of games to play. Might start with a Link Between Worlds if my gateway doesnt appear soon from china(It's been almost a month, is it usually this long?)


 
This is why I used a Canadian reseller and whatever if I paid 10 or 20 more box.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 19, 2015)

Breith said:


> This is why I used a Canadian reseller and whatever if I paid 10 or 20 more box.


 
I ordered from r4flashcart.com and it arrived in ~11 days. 

some Chinese resellers are simply faster I guess.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I ordered from r4flashcart.com and it arrived in ~11 days.
> 
> some Chinese resellers are simply faster I guess.


 
Mine came from yeahgeek based on hong kong. Took 2 weeks to arrive on Canada, but christmas rush complicated things and stayed on transit for 2 more weeks lol


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 19, 2015)

Ok another question.


Whats best DS flashcart for the new3ds?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Mine came from yeahgeek based on hong kong. Took 2 weeks to arrive on Canada, but christmas rush complicated things and stayed on transit for 2 more weeks lol


 
see, mine arrived super fast during the christmas rush. What a surprise it was. I was expecting to receive it for new years day, but bam, it arrived earlier than expected


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Ok another question.
> 
> 
> Whats best DS flashcart for the new3ds?


 
supecard dstwo without hesitations


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> supecard dstwo without hesitations


 
does it stretch to full screen?  or keep it proper resolution ?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> does it stretch to full screen? or keep it proper resolution ?


 
it scales, but do not stretch.


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 19, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Really hope it comes near the end of February, thats when my Midterms end so I have more free time to game. Just finished ORAS on a legit cart and ran out of games to play. Might start with a Link Between Worlds if my gateway doesnt appear soon from china(It's been almost a month, is it usually this long?)


 
Like I said in an earlier post, it could be from the dock worker strike in the west and so it may take much longer to get it sadly. It's just completely backed up over there, so it could affect lots of things.
But, this is merely speculation. Although, shipping from China to the US usually only takes 2-3 weeks at most...


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> it scales, but do not stretch.


 
Actually good to know as that's all I have in terms of DS flashcarts........Is it sad that I'm actually more excited right now over that than GW ever releasing? o.o


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

Locke644 said:


> Actually good to know as that's all I have in terms of DS flashcarts........Is it sad that I'm actually more excited right now over that than GW ever releasing? o.o


 
well, every single ds games does that unless you load it while pressing start+select at boot...


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> well, every single ds games does that unless you load it while pressing start+select at boot...


 
...I never knew that.......... :|


----------



## Fabbbrrr (Feb 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> well, every single ds games does that unless you load it while pressing start+select at boot...


 
Woow, that even works with R4! thanks!


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 19, 2015)

Locke644 said:


> While we're all waiting for GW to release something, there's something that's been on my mind. As you all may or may not know, there is a very big strike going on for dockworkers on the western coast. What makes this interesting is that a lot of trading and shipping from the US and Asia comes from the western coast. I'm just wondering if they're having problems thinking that N3DS's in circulation for the US are rather slim since you can't get them anywhere atm (this might just be natural release stock) and they may be waiting a bit until they know there is a market for it to still make a good profit.
> 
> So.....yeah. Any thoughts?


 

I don't think that's a big deal, as I'm pretty sure there's a factory in America that churns out N3DSes. There's also airmail. If anything, announcing N3DS support asap will get more people to buy Gateways over Sky.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> well, every single ds games does that unless you load it while pressing start+select at boot...



If you do the start+select combo while loading dstwo, will it load in regular resolution?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

2Hack said:


> If you do the start+select combo while loading dstwo, will it load in regular resolution?


 
yes, just as every ds games.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> yes, just as every ds games.


Just as I expected  I don't have one though so didn't want to make assumptions. Thanks

I should really get one, eh... Let's see the DSTwo+ first though


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 19, 2015)

I have a question.  Why isn't everyone using the Blue Gateway card for NDS roms, now that we know you can unblock it by installing that unblocking cia file.

Does DSTwo or other r4 cards provide better features or something?

I mean to say why go and buy another DS flashcart when you can use the one you've got.  This is of course for people who have the ability to install .cia.

People with unhacked 3DS or the N3DS (currently), I know they need to get the latest ones which work.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 19, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> I have a question. Why isn't everyone using the Blue Gateway card for NDS roms, now that we know you can unblock it by installing that unblocking cia file.
> 
> Does DSTwo or other r4 cards provide better features or something?
> 
> ...


I've been using my blue card for DS games for some time now.  Why not indeed.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 19, 2015)

is it drag and drop on the blue card?


----------



## 2skies (Feb 19, 2015)

The Blue Card isn't supported on the New 3DS units. R4i is.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 19, 2015)

2skies said:


> The Blue Card isn't supported on the New 3DS units. R4i is.


 
Yes but that's temporary, right?  Once we get support from Gateway for N3DS (which is imminent), you can just install the unblocking cia and reap the benefits of the Blue Card


----------



## nor3x (Feb 19, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> I have a question.  Why isn't everyone using the Blue Gateway card for NDS roms, now that we know you can unblock it by installing that unblocking cia file.
> 
> Does DSTwo or other r4 cards provide better features or something?
> 
> ...


Doesn't work for ppl with 8.1


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 19, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Once we get support from Gateway for N3DS (which is imminent)


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 19, 2015)

nor3x said:


> Doesn't work for ppl with 8.1


 
Then how come the guy who released it says this...



> I sent this to gamesquest1, and got him to confirm that it works, he tried with the *gateway blue card* on 9.4 (sysnand).


 
Here's the thread...


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 19, 2015)

Random Joe said:


>


 
C'mon, it is coming "soon" right 

But in all seriousness, why get the DSTwo or r4xxx (and this is only for people who can install .cias)


----------



## 2skies (Feb 19, 2015)

Ain't nothing about Gateway that is _imminent_.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 19, 2015)

News By End of Feb means Release in August

I'm cracking and about to cave to the dark sky way


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 19, 2015)

Tomorrow's Chinese New Year, hopefully, there's something Gateway News Related by Friday! Now BRB gotta study for Spanish mid-terms


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 19, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> I have a question. Why isn't everyone using the Blue Gateway card for NDS roms, now that we know you can unblock it by installing that unblocking cia file.
> 
> Does DSTwo or other r4 cards provide better features or something?
> 
> ...


 
I downgraded to 4.5 so I could do decryption stuff (the current 9.2 version only works with plain ROMs, not SD card stuff or NAND decryption). So every time I open something into TWL_FIRM it resets my profile exploit and I have to do setup over again. And I prefer the offline exploit for now.


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 19, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> News By End of Feb means Release in August
> 
> I'm cracking and about to cave to the dark sky way


 

Where did the "news by end of feb" come from? Is there a source?


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 19, 2015)

Ya 100 pages back at this point

and that wasn't definitive of course

should say.. maybe news by end of feb


----------



## 2skies (Feb 19, 2015)

Keep in mind the "end of February prediction" was made by Gary. Dude has lost _all_ credibility in my book with his botched countdowns and vague speculations. We only hear what Gateway apparently tells him through e-mails (we've never once seen a screenshot of these alleged e-mails, by the way).

You want Gateway news? Refresh their site - that's the only reliable source.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 19, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> I downgraded to 4.5 so I could do decryption stuff (the current 9.2 version only works with plain ROMs, not SD card stuff or NAND decryption). So every time I open something into TWL_FIRM it resets my profile exploit and I have to do setup over again. And I prefer the offline exploit for now.


 
I so gotta read up on that 

Thanx for the reply


----------



## Kuin (Feb 19, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> I have a question. Why isn't everyone using the Blue Gateway card for NDS roms, now that we know you can unblock it by installing that unblocking cia file.
> 
> Does DSTwo or other r4 cards provide better features or something?
> 
> ...


 
How does it works? I read the gbatemp thread yesterday, but I didn't really understood it... And I dunno where to find this .cia file (but I guess on this forum it's forbidden to ask about that, so I didn't request), can someone PM me about it to explain me the way to do it? Would be kind, thanks. ^^


----------



## Fulcaire (Feb 19, 2015)

I give the team until March 1st.. If still NOTHING, then I will be getting a Sky3DS.. It sucks to have a N3DS just sit there teasing me.. I keep rewatching the 3D Mini Clip it comes with on it over and over cause its so freakin gorgeous.


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 19, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> Tomorrow's Chinese New Year, hopefully, there's something Gateway News Related by Friday! Now BRB gotta study for Spanish mid-terms


 
GW team isn't chinese. If they are, CNY holidays last around 2 weeks.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

Fulcaire said:


> I give the team until March 1st.. If still NOTHING, then I will be getting a Sky3DS.. It sucks to have a N3DS just sit there teasing me.. I keep rewatching the 3D Mini Clip it comes with on it over and over cause its so freakin gorgeous.


 
I would probably be stuck with Cubic Ninja I guess 
It seems good enough for me.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 19, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> GW team isn't chinese. If they are, CNY holidays last around 2 weeks.


 

Whos to say GW wont work on holiday?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Whos to say GW wont work on holiday?


 
Like anyone won't work on holyday.


----------



## ucta (Feb 19, 2015)

Just ordered Sky3ds, tired of silence. Anyways il be sitting on 9.0 and will see what happens


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

ucta said:


> Just ordered Sky3ds, tired of silence. Anyways il be sitting on 9.0 and will see what happens


 
get a rom of cubic ninja while you are at it


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Like anyone won't work on holyday.


 
lol or rather, whos to say GW wont release on a holiday?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> lol or rather, whos to say GW wont release on a holiday?


 
they didn't at christmas 
neiter during january 1st


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> get a rom of cubic ninja while you are at it


 

Does the rom have any other uses like the cartridge version which could be used for homebrew, or is it just a good game?


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 19, 2015)

Maybe GW team & Sky team are the same ^^
And they just want to sell more sky3ds cards before releasing their GW update


----------



## nor3x (Feb 19, 2015)

Keylogger said:


> Maybe GW team & Sky team are the same ^^
> And they just want to sell more sky3ds cards before releasing their GW update


You are going to go far in life! (Not sarcastic)


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 19, 2015)

I................don't think anyone can put any pressure on any team that does this as a side job or project.  You guys dont know anything about them, this is the web FOR FUCK SAKE.


----------



## ucta (Feb 19, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I................don't think anyone can put any pressure on any team that does this as a side job or project. You guys dont know anything about them, this is the web FOR FUCK SAKE.


 
do you really think that this is their side job? really? lol...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 19, 2015)

ucta said:


> do you really think that this is their side job? really? lol...


 

Its just too bad you can't even tell or no shit about how any of this works.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 19, 2015)

*FUCK GW* if they dont release by next monday im gonna buy myself a proper working product!!!!!!!!!!!!



Spoiler










[/spoler]


----------



## ucta (Feb 19, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Its just too bad you can't even tell or no shit about how any of this works.


 
ye sure kid


----------



## ucta (Feb 19, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> *FUCK GW* if they dont release by next monday im gonna buy myself a proper working product!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Congrats on taking right decision


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 19, 2015)

ucta said:


> Congrats on taking right decision


I had 5000 reasons to do so


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 19, 2015)

ucta said:


> ye sure kid


 

Example: Care to explain what happen to 3k3y then?


----------



## ucta (Feb 19, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Example: Care to explain what happen to 3k3y then?


 
no ideas. not paying attention for ps/xbox crap consoles


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 19, 2015)

ucta said:


> no ideas. not paying attention for ps/xbox crap consoles


 

Well thats your problem, goes to show you're not understanding what its about.


----------



## jaynecobb (Feb 19, 2015)

i really hope they release soon. my wife is giving me the stinkeye over buying an n3ds while we have 2 3ds xl's already in play.

she's really gonna be cheesed when she sees that i bought AC:Black Flag and AC:Unity without telling her. this is in addition to dying light last month and the order and kirby tomorrow...and the nas that just arrived.

damn, now that i look at it, i am a spoiled 41 year old kid. 1st world problems fo sho!!


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 19, 2015)

jaynecobb said:


> i really hope they release soon. my wife is giving me the stinkeye over buying an n3ds while we have 2 3ds xl's already in play.
> 
> she's really gonna be cheesed when she sees that i bought AC:Black Flag and AC:Unity without telling her. this is in addition to dying light last month and the order and kirby tomorrow...and the nas that just arrived.
> 
> damn, now that i look at it, i am a spoiled 41 year old kid. 1st world problems fo sho!!


 


Well....nothing we can do about it.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 19, 2015)

I just hope the new CPU can handle better graphic, if you see MH4 it looks so increadible ugly. Even the Gameplay can't remove this.

Good that other games only uses Image Graphics, so games can't look ugly


----------



## sonic2756 (Feb 19, 2015)

Page 420. GW weekend release confirmed.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 19, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> I just hope the new CPU can handle better graphic, if you see MH4 it looks so increadible ugly. Even the Gameplay can't remove this.
> 
> Good that other games only uses Image Graphics, so games can't look ugly


Didn't the N3DS get a slight GPU upgrade as well? Which would leave it up to the developers to actually take advantage of it.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah, some say almost double speed, some say slight. Not sure what is correctly yet. But just hope they use it and may get work to use more RAM for Graphics. A shame that such games like MH4 are just look so ugly, that you want throw it away


----------



## Kracken (Feb 19, 2015)

If sales justify it Nintendo will push developers to use the extra power. If the N3DS doesn't take off and become the pseudo-successor that they want it to be than maybe not. I think the better hardware will manifest in performance and not pushing pixels. MH4U already has some performance benefits and better looking textures on N3DS.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 19, 2015)

sonic2756 said:


> Page 420. GW weekend release confirmed.


 

Wait what???



Kracken said:


> If sales justify it Nintendo will push developers to use the extra power. If the N3DS doesn't take off and become the pseudo-successor that they want it to be than maybe not. I think the better hardware will manifest in performance and not pushing pixels. MH4U already has some performance benefits and better looking textures on N3DS.


 

Yup, like Gateway should tap into this power and make a way for us to all use amiibo on gateway *coughforfreecough*


----------



## Erol (Feb 19, 2015)

sonic2756 said:


> Page 420. GW weekend release confirmed.


 

gbatemp really should ban trolls, who spread bullshit lies. its not funny anymore.


----------



## sonic2756 (Feb 19, 2015)

Erol said:


> gbatemp really should ban trolls, who spread bullshit lies. its not funny anymore.


 
It was supposed to be a joke but ok.


----------



## s-arash (Feb 19, 2015)

420 BLAZE IT


----------



## jahad (Feb 19, 2015)

My sources say gateway will post their announcement on saturday or sunday. Let's see if they really do. In this announcement they will say that they won't add support for N3DS for a while. I hope they include some explanation for this because I don't get why they don't release it. I mean they have a freakin video of it... My source mentioned that they have problems making the entrypoint suitable for the enduser. I hope we know more after the week-end. If my source gets new information, I will post it here.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 19, 2015)

Erol said:


> gbatemp really should ban trolls, who spread bullshit lies. its not funny anymore.


 

Indeed, it's pointless



jahad said:


> My sources say gateway will post their announcement on saturday or sunday. Let's see if they really do. In this announcement they will say that they won't add support for N3DS for a while. I hope they include some explanation for this because I don't get why they don't release it. I mean they have a freakin video of it... My source mentioned that they have problems making the entrypoint suitable for the enduser. I hope we know more after the week-end. If my source gets new information, I will post it here.


 

What are your sources, I want evidence


----------



## Kracken (Feb 19, 2015)

jahad said:


> My sources say gateway will post their announcement on saturday or sunday. Let's see if they really do. In this announcement they will say that they won't add support for N3DS for a while. I hope they include some explanation for this because I don't get why they don't release it. I mean they have a freakin video of it... My source mentioned that they have problems making the entrypoint suitable for the enduser. I hope we know more after the week-end. If my source gets new information, I will post it here.


 

Deep Throat*™*


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 19, 2015)

Guys, guess what gateway just told me:

"While we are working on N3DS support please do not believe any lies or rumours from any other users as they are unlikely to be true"

Guess that means we can't take what "jahad"said seriously or what I even said seriously just above 


Serious note: Im sure Gateway support will come sometime in Spring, if not spring this year so guys; don't buy a Sky3ds just yet, I'm sure support is coming soon


----------



## ucta (Feb 19, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Guys, guess what gateway just told me:
> 
> "While we are working on N3DS support please do not believe any lies or rumours from any other users as they are unlikely to be true"
> 
> ...


 
na iv already ordered sky...waiting with it will be much easier  but il be checking this thread once in 2 years just to check if GW finally make another soon, around the corner BS )


----------



## s-arash (Feb 19, 2015)

ok guys
SOON is enough


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 19, 2015)

s-arash said:


> ok guys
> SOON is enough





That's so true mate!


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 19, 2015)

Oo a lot of people from chinese forum get the sky3ds so that they can play on 3ds in during holidays,,
Gateway really start lose a lot of customers from China 
That wait is not good at all


----------



## ucta (Feb 19, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> Oo a lot of people from chinese forum get the sky3ds so that they can play on 3ds in during holidays,,
> Gateway really start lose a lot of customers from China
> That wait is not good at all


 
they got what they deserve


----------



## Diag (Feb 19, 2015)

s-arash said:


> ok guys
> SOON is enough
> 
> ...


 
ok that video has finally convinced me


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 19, 2015)

ucta said:


> they got what they deserve


 

All they had to do was update their site once every few weeks on what is going on and people wouldn't jump ship too fast.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 19, 2015)

jahad said:


> My sources say gateway will post their announcement on saturday or sunday. Let's see if they really do. In this announcement they will say that they won't add support for N3DS for a while. I hope they include some explanation for this because I don't get why they don't release it. I mean they have a freakin video of it... My source mentioned that they have problems making the entrypoint suitable for the enduser. I hope we know more after the week-end. If my source gets new information, I will post it here.


 
Well, if that's true (and I doubt it) they should AT LEAST give an alpha version for the New3DS with a BIG WARNING for the enduser, saying that the entrypoint is harder than usual to use, so it's at their own risks.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 19, 2015)

s-arash said:


> ok guys
> SOON is enough





Soon > Enjoy confirmed

I don't need the *Sky* to travel, I know the *way*
I'll open the *Gate* for the *3DS!*


----------



## dandymanz (Feb 19, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> Oo a lot of people from chinese forum get the sky3ds so that they can play on 3ds in during holidays,,
> Gateway really start lose a lot of customers from China
> That wait is not good at all


 
They did the right thing. Look how fast Sky3ds updated their support for MM and MH4U. And they still apologized for been 2 days late in updating their template file. That's real good customer service.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 19, 2015)

Just a quick question, if I take a Sky3DS (really don't want it but if GW say we need to wait 6months... well that sucks), can I transfer my GW games save to use it with the games I'll play with the Sky3DS? It's same save format?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 19, 2015)

jahad said:


> My sources say gateway will post their announcement on saturday or sunday. Let's see if they really do. In this announcement they will say that they won't add support for N3DS for a while. I hope they include some explanation for this because I don't get why they don't release it. I mean they have a freakin video of it... My source mentioned that they have problems making the entrypoint suitable for the enduser. I hope we know more after the week-end. If my source gets new information, I will post it here.


 

And my sources tell me that they sold their company for $300 mil. Half of that money they spent on a crystal unicorn and the other half on Pop Rocks. You sir are a liar.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 19, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> They did the right thing. Look how fast Sky3ds updated their support for MM and MH4U. And they still apologized for been 2 days late in updating their template file. That's real good customer service.


 

That's good news, I just hope that card stays in play for a long time, it is our only alternative to the Gatewait (as big a gateway fan I am, Sky better not disappear)


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 19, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> And my sources tell me that they sold their company for $300 mil. Half of that money they spent on a crystal unicorn and the other half on Pop Rocks. You sir are a liar.


 

My sources tell me he got paid by Sky3ds to fly to the moon and back and then tell lies 

Sir, let me tell you now, telling lies is a big no no 

In other news, Gateway release is within 100 days 87% sure (my opinion only )


----------



## ucta (Feb 19, 2015)

anyways guys competition is a good thing  as for now sky is winning


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 19, 2015)

ucta said:


> anyways guys competition is a good thing  as for now sky is winning


 

Yup, lets look at it like *Genesis* vs *Snes*

Too bad Sky3ds don't though, they should lower the price on their cartridge and Gateway should release some news to keep fans enticed! ah well
Even the company that made the 3rd party Gamecube to Wii U adaptors need to lower their price, they'd make SO much money lol (It even has PC support too, all the smash bros fans will buy it)


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 19, 2015)

ucta said:


> anyways guys competition is a good thing  as for now sky is winning


 
Just like Charlie Sheen did. Oh wait...


Miles54321 said:


> My sources tell me he got paid by Sky3ds to fly to the moon and back and then tell lies
> 
> Sir, let me tell you now, telling lies is a big no no
> 
> In other news, Gateway release is within 100 days 87% sure (my opinion only )


 
I couldnt give a flying fuck less when they release it as long as they do. Got myself a really cheap 3DS and a GW card, all my games are in cia format so when the update hits ill just transfer them and sell my 3DS for the price of a Sky card. Oh look I saved $90 and got premium features AND got to keep my saves. Lucky me right?


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 19, 2015)

http://imgur.com/a/rzLJb

wow it looks "better" then the other one xD but yeah....


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 19, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Just like Charlie Sheen did. Oh wait...
> 
> 
> I couldnt give a flying fuck less when they release it as long as they do. Got myself a really cheap 3DS and a GW card, all my games are in cia format so when the update hits ill just transfer them and sell my 3DS for the price of a Sky card. Oh look I saved $90 and got premium features AND got to keep my saves. Lucky me right?


 

Sounds good but I feel the only issue is 3ds/3sxl price is going down and are harder to sell

Question as I don't know much about .cia format, if they are in that format they don't need to be on the same emunand, true or false?


----------



## ucta (Feb 19, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Just like Charlie Sheen did. Oh wait...
> 
> 
> I couldnt give a flying fuck less when they release it as long as they do. Got myself a really cheap 3DS and a GW card, all my games are in cia format so when the update hits ill just transfer them and sell my 3DS for the price of a Sky card. Oh look I saved $90 and got premium features AND got to keep my saves. Lucky me right?


 
Id better bought a sky(which i did) and enjoy n3ds, and when GW will release update just sell sky for 70$


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 19, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> http://imgur.com/a/rzLJb
> 
> wow it looks "better" then the other one xD but yeah....


 

Looks pretty neat, believe it or not I have yet to play a MH game, I'll start with MH3 ultimate then play some MH4 all this year hopefully 

Also if anyone gets bored during Gatewait season don't forget SonyUSA's Minecraft server, *coughcrackedcopiesofMinecraftworkalsocough*


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 19, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> All they had to do was update their site once every few weeks on what is going on and people wouldn't jump ship too fast.


 

I haven't seen any team update there site every week on whats going on.  Cobra DMC time gap since nov 14 til jan 15, and guess what they still have issues with the DMC and no response. I can still RMA after the grace period as I'm in contact with the reseller and they are in the loop with the issue.


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 19, 2015)

Does everyone here have a copy of Cubic Ninja? If not I suggest you get one for your region... It's a fantastic game


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 19, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


> Does everyone here have a copy of Cubic Ninja? If not I suggest you get one for your region... It's a fantastic game


 

For reasons than 1 right 

But yeh, I'll check out gameplay footage today possibly, been hearing a lot about it


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 19, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Sounds good but I feel the only issue is 3ds/3sxl price is going down and are harder to sell
> 
> Question as I don't know much about .cia format, if they are in that format they don't need to be on the same emunand, true or false?


 
True, but you have savedatafiler which decrypts and encrypts the saves so you can transfer them to any exploitable console.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 19, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Just like Charlie Sheen did. Oh wait...
> 
> 
> I couldnt give a flying fuck less when they release it as long as they do. Got myself a really cheap 3DS and a GW card, all my games are in cia format so when the update hits ill just transfer them and sell my 3DS for the price of a Sky card. Oh look I saved $90 and got premium features AND got to keep my saves. Lucky me right?


 

Sounds legit and not too complicated.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 19, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I haven't seen any team update there site every week on whats going on. Cobra DMC time gap since nov 14 til jan 15, and guess what they still have issues with the DMC and no response. I can still RMA after the grace period as I'm in contact with the reseller and they are in the loop with the issue.


 

I'm quite aware of that. All I'm asking is for GW or any team for that matter to put out an update on their site every once in a while to address the any repeating issues.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 19, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> I'm quite aware of that. All I'm asking is for GW or any team for that matter to put out an update on their site every once in a while to address the any repeating issues.


 

I know right, so many users being left in the dark, are they that worried Nintendo will find what they are up to if they say:

"A specific date they think it will be released, a notification on how well it's going, telling people not to worry, providing positive news?"
Any of those 4 would be good I think





guitarheroknight said:


> True, but you have savedatafiler which decrypts and encrypts the saves so you can transfer them to any exploitable console.


 
Oh yes, you mentioned this before I forgot about that! So if I get that now I can store my 3DS XL 9.4 saves somehow right on my HDD or somewhere and then use them on my N3DS XL or does the 3DS XL also have to be exploitable ?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 19, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> I know right, so many users being left in the dark, are they that worried Nintendo will find what they are up to if they say:
> 
> "A specific date they think it will be released, a notification on how well it's going, telling people not to worry, providing positive news?"
> Any of those 4 would be good I think
> ...


 
Well savedatafiler is in .cia format so only systems which can support .cia installation can use savedatafiler. So in short terms any console with 9.2 and bellow is eligible as long as you have a GW card or a CFW.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 19, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Well savedatafiler is in .cia format so only systems which can support .cia installation can use savedatafiler. So in short terms any console with 9.2 and bellow is eligible as long as you have a GW card or a CFW.


for some messed up reason, i can't install any of the devtools CIAs, yet all other games, and BBB work fine...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 19, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> I'm quite aware of that. All I'm asking is for GW or any team for that matter to put out an update on their site every once in a while to address the any repeating issues.


 
I've known how this works. I guess thats why it doesn't surprise me, I'm just letting you know that...........its not going to change. They have an update, they have it. They don't, they don't.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 19, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I've known how this works. I guess thats why it doesn't surprise me, I'm just letting you know that...........its not going to change. They have an update, they have it. They don't, they don't.


 

Same here I'm not surprised by the lack of communication; that is just how this game works, but I'm still going to complain about it


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 19, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> for some messed up reason, i can't install any of the devtools CIAs, yet all other games, and BBB work fine...


Youre not searching hard enough


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 19, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> for some messed up reason, i can't install any of the devtools CIAs, yet all other games, and BBB work fine...


 
Try Big Red?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 19, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Try Big Red?


i said BBB works fine...... I all devtool CIAs don't work (including savedatafiler)


----------



## ground (Feb 19, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> for some messed up reason, i can't install any of the devtools CIAs, yet all other games, and BBB work fine...


What error does it give? And you repacked the .3ds as cia?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 19, 2015)

ground said:


> What error does it give? And you repacked the .3ds as cia?


i got devtools from (insert romsite here), and it fails at 93% giving me "invalid cia" error


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 19, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> i got devtools from (insert romsite here), and it fails at 93% giving me "invalid cia" error


 

Whats your setup? sysnand and emunand?


----------



## Diag (Feb 19, 2015)

is it possible to transfer not only "normal" save files but also the separate saved extra crap on sd card like eo/persona q maps to other systems? data transfer would make so much things more easy 

i tested it on my old 3ds.. could be that the exdata stuff is that.. but there are so many folders with stupid numbers i´m not even sure what is for which game.. only possibility would be to try copy everything (don´t know why anymore but iirc i got some problems with that)


----------



## ground (Feb 19, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> i got devtools from (insert romsite here), and it fails at 93% giving me "invalid cia" error


Yeah, you are probably trying to install the official dev tools, which are build for developer systems. You have to unpack and repack( as .cia) the .csu versions, then it will install fine


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 19, 2015)

ground said:


> Yeah, you are probably trying to install the official dev tools, which are build for developer systems. You have to unpack and repack( as .cia) the .csu versions, then it will install fine


oh that's news to me, thanks


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 19, 2015)

But on the other hand guys if they didn't have a working entrypoint for the n3ds why would they have an announcement about not being able to support 9.5 emunand or higher for a while and that they move forward with n3ds support?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 19, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> But on the other hand guys if they didn't have a working entrypoint for the n3ds why would they have an announcement about not being able to support 9.5 emunand or higher for a while and that they move forward with n3ds support?


Smart thinking.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 19, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> oh that's news to me, thanks


I know a certain ISO website has savdatafiler in CIA format that worked right away without any messing around with it.


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 19, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> But on the other hand guys if they didn't have a working entrypoint for the n3ds why would they have an announcement about not being able to support 9.5 emunand or higher for a while and that they move forward with n3ds support?


Because their current method of booting emunand still uses the FIRM of sysnand (as well as some other parts of it) - this is why a 4.5 sysnand can't play current games. As the latest system software generates a new keyX on boot, they know with their current set up they won't be able to support it. So whether they have an exploit or not they can safely say 9.5 emunand will not work - straight away.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 19, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> I know a certain ISO website has savdatafiler in CIA format that worked right away without any messing around with it.


i bet that website's domain name ends in iso


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 19, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Well savedatafiler is in .cia format so only systems which can support .cia installation can use savedatafiler. So in short terms any console with 9.2 and bellow is eligible as long as you have a GW card or a CFW.


 

I see, i'll look into the Poke Bank method then of saving my pokemon, I don't care as much about my other saves



jimskeet2002 said:


> But on the other hand guys if they didn't have a working entrypoint for the n3ds why would they have an announcement about not being able to support 9.5 emunand or higher for a while and that they move forward with n3ds support?


 

Exactly, it makes it looks like 9.5 emunand is the only issue and that support is still running as usual and that older versions of emunand will be usuable at launch


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 19, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


> Because their current method of booting emunand still uses the FIRM of sysnand (as well as some other parts of it) - this is why a 4.5 sysnand can't play current games. As the latest system software generates a new keyX on boot, they know with their current set up they won't be able to support it. So whether they have an exploit or not they can safely say 9.5 emunand will not work - straight away.


 
Yeah but the fact that they even say it means that they actually have an exploit. Else why would they even talk about emunand if they didn't have an exploit?


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 19, 2015)

If they can't support 9.5 then RIP for Online Gaming. Then Gateway etc. is not worth anymore, since no one need a Offline 3DS


----------



## Kuin (Feb 19, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> If they can't support 9.5 then RIP for Online Gaming. Then Gateway etc. is not worth anymore, since no one need a Offline 3DS


 
Well, online gaming on 3DS in not THAT important, except Mario Kart, Monster Hunter, 99% of games are offline only on this machine. :/


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 19, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Yeah but the fact that they even say it means that they actually have an exploit. Else why would they even talk about emunand if they didn't have an exploit?


 

Yup, considering this news I wouldn't give in to buying a Sky unless they said: "We are not supporting N3ds at all"

Man, I so wish I had something more up to date to say but I wish I knew more on the gateway subject as a whole 

even with no updates this topic is still most likely gonna hit 700 pages by exploit release


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 19, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> If they can't support 9.5 then RIP for Online Gaming. Then Gateway etc. is not worth anymore, since no one need a Offline 3DS


so, whoever has a retro console, or even a DS, they have paperweights?


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 19, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> If they can't support 9.5 then RIP for Online Gaming. Then Gateway etc. is not worth anymore, since no one need a Offline 3DS


Not at all.
You can install updates as CIA and play online fine on any emunand firmware


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 19, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> If they can't support 9.5 then RIP for Online Gaming. Then Gateway etc. is not worth anymore, since no one need a Offline 3DS



Even DS i'm sure can still connect to the new Wiimmfi network which I know supports Mario Kart DS online


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 19, 2015)

Tomorrow gaiz. 
It's taime.

Prepare ur systems, for we are going full speed ahead~


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 19, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Not at all.
> You can install updates as CIA and play online fine on any emunand firmware


 


Oh, didn't know that. That open a new door. Thanks for opening my hopes again  
So Emunand support CIA even on new 3DS? (as long as it support Emunand)


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 19, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Tomorrow gaiz.
> It's taime.
> 
> Prepare ur systems, for we are going full speed ahead~


mmm cool


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 19, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Yeah but the fact that they even say it means that they actually have an exploit. Else why would they even talk about emunand if they didn't have an exploit?


Ah no, you misunderstood, what I meant to say is due to what was changed in the N3DS update, gateway would be able to KNOW that emunand wouldn't be supported on N3DS - they wouldn't need an exploit, nor would they even need to have a N3DS to know this.
Edit: There's no point arguing about it though, as we know they must have had some sort of exploit to release the video.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 19, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> mmm cool


I can feel it.

Drop drop drop drop.


----------



## Erol (Feb 19, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Tomorrow gaiz.
> It's taime.
> 
> Prepare ur systems, for we are going full speed ahead~



Not happening.


----------



## hoho (Feb 19, 2015)

If the software is the same on the n3ds, whats the holdup?


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 19, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Tomorrow gaiz.
> It's taime.
> 
> Prepare ur systems, for we are going full speed ahead~


----------



## Rokkubro (Feb 19, 2015)

hoho said:


> If the software is the same on the n3ds, whats the holdup?


The software is not the same.


----------



## Erol (Feb 19, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> Oo a lot of people from chinese forum get the sky3ds so that they can play on 3ds in during holidays,,
> Gateway really start lose a lot of customers from China
> That wait is not good at all




Actually thats good for the customer. Maybe gateway.will start DELIVERING and stop talking "soon"


----------



## weatMod (Feb 19, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> I don't think that's a big deal, as I'm pretty sure there's a factory in America that churns out N3DSes. There's also airmail. If anything, announcing N3DS support asap will get more people to buy Gateways over Sky.


Factory in amerika 
TOP KEK


----------



## Kugz (Feb 19, 2015)

Deathracelord said:


>





CHOOOO CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 19, 2015)

Kugz said:


> CHOOOO CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


 

Hype train = OP


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 19, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Tomorrow gaiz.
> It's taime.
> 
> Prepare ur systems, for we are going full speed ahead~


Looks like this thread is on a collision course with disappointment.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 19, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Looks like this thread is on a collision course with disappointment.


Yes............fall into despair.........


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 19, 2015)

My uncle who works at Gateway who has a friend who works at Sky who has a cousin who works for R4i who has a pet who's owned by Supercard has told me Gateway will release on the 30th of February. You're welcome guys.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 19, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> My uncle who works at Gateway who has a friend who works at Sky who has a cousin who works for R4i who has a pet who's owned by Supercard has told me Gateway will release on the 30th of February. You're welcome guys.


Wow, what a refreshing and original joke.


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 19, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> My uncle who works at Gateway who has a friend who works at Sky who has a cousin who works for R4i who has a pet who's owned by Supercard has told me Gateway will release on the 30th of February. You're welcome guys.


 

You're the 420th person to tell that joke.


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 19, 2015)

Sorry guys, just trying to lighten the mood for my mid-terms today  Well see you guys.


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 19, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> My uncle who works at Gateway who has a friend who works at Sky who has a cousin who works for R4i who has a pet who's owned by Supercard has told me Gateway will release on the 30th of February. You're welcome guys.


 

The only thing I see giving this story away is February only has 28 dayz!~


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> But on the other hand guys if they didn't have a working entrypoint for the n3ds why would they have an announcement about not being able to support 9.5 emunand or higher for a while and that they move forward with n3ds support?


 

you really never know with the gateway team,they could be making these announcements to maintain high sales of their Gateway card vs low sales for Sky3ds for as long as they can but later on they turned around & say sorry we thought we had it but we don't but it's still a work in progress so don't worry & as always enjoy nothing. 

what i'm concerned about right now is WHY make an announcement Soon when people are expecting the long awaited update ?  this tells me something is not right here. we shall find out soon but if they're going to delay the announcement too then to me this is another indication that something is not right,sadly the gateway team has no real competition so they can treat their customer which ever way they want,they even said on one of their email replies people who go to a competitor will realise later that they've made a mistake & come back to gateway. they know they have people by the balls & thus they can do what ever they want & unfortunately this is a FACT for now.


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 19, 2015)

satel said:


> you really never know with the gateway team,they could be making these announcements to maintain high sales of their Gateway card vs low sales for Sky3ds for as long as they can but later on they turned around & say sorry we thought we had it but we don't but it's still a work in progress so don't worry & as always enjoy nothing.
> 
> what i'm concerned about right now is WHY make an announcement Soon when people are expecting the long awaited update ? this tells me something is not right here. we shall find out soon but if they're going to delay the announcement too then to me this is another indication that something is not right,sadly the gateway team has no real competition so they can treat their customer which ever way they want,they even said on one of their email replies people who go to a competitor will realise later that they've made a mistake & come back to gateway. they know they have people by the balls & thus they can do what ever they want & unfortunately this is a FACT for now.


 

Personally reading through the forum I think people are feeling like its been a long time because 3.0 (BETA) has been out since Jan 9th.. but realistically the N3DS has been out for like a week and 3.0 now isnt even an official release. I havent been on the forums for a while and seeing that the support isnt yet available for the n3ds is not surprising... but for someone checking the website twice a day would make it feel like a lifetime. I'm not saying that there may not be a problem but if there is an issue have a bit more faith in Gateway.. look at all that they've accomplished so far. They even have a video showing the Gateway working on a n3ds which just shows how badass they really are.. we all need to be patient and stop emailing them and sh!t ppl. I just bought a n3ds with 9.0 yesterday and I have no doubt in my mind that Gateway will pull through in the end as they've always have.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 19, 2015)

GATEWAY COMING TODAY !
https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-coming-today-questions-with-the-recent-bans.382047/#post-5353334


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 19, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> GATEWAY COMING TODAY !
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-coming-today-questions-with-the-recent-bans.382047/#post-5353334


?


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 19, 2015)

It's like a joke.


----------



## Nollog (Feb 19, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> GATEWAY COMING TODAY !
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-coming-today-questions-with-the-recent-bans.382047/#post-5353334


 
le lol, i thought that too for a microsecond, then immediately thought "nah, it's just some 11 year old bad at titles".



weatMod said:


> But at least we get a 2nd msd slot as a bonus giving the option to have 256gb
> Some day "soon" 128gb msd will be $19


You can already do that babe.
https://encrypted.google.com/#q=dual micro sd to sd


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 19, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> but realistically the N3DS has been out for like a week


It's been out for four months. There are more regions than just North America if you hadn't noticed.


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> Personally reading through the forum I think people are feeling like its been a long time because 3.0 (BETA) has been out since Jan 9th.. but realistically the N3DS has been out for like a week and 3.0 now isnt even an official release. I havent been on the forums for a while and seeing that the support isnt yet available for the n3ds is not surprising... but for someone checking the website twice a day would make it feel like a lifetime. I'm not saying that there may not be a problem but if there is an issue have a bit more faith in Gateway.. look at all that they've accomplished so far. They even have a video showing the Gateway working on a n3ds which just shows how badass they really are.. we all need to be patient and stop emailing them and sh!t ppl. I just bought a n3ds with 9.0 yesterday and I have no doubt in my mind that Gateway will pull through in the end as they've always have.


 

the AUS PAL N3DS was out for months so what ever exploit they had working on it is going to be the same one for US & EU N3DS consoles since they're all on 9.0 & 9.2 exploitable firmwares. to me it seems the delay is caused by a problem they can't over come any time Soon or maybe just maybe they're trying to implement 9.5 emunand support since Yellow8 found the keys for it but who knows if he would be willing to share it with the Gateway team because if i remember he did warn Nintendo about the flaw he found so it doesn't look like the type of guy who goes after $$.anyway we shall find out soon but how soon for just an announcement ?


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 19, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> It's been out for four months. There are more regions than just North America if you hadn't noticed.


 

I have noticed that there are other regions and JAP has been out for 4 months but I was referring to the majority which are in US or EUR. Gateway would not release firmware until all regions are released even if it was complete and working for JAP before hand. They need to test everything for all regions and make sure that it works properly for all. Last thing you want is someone bricking a US or EUR n3ds with JAP only firmware or something  . My point is that it will probably be released soon now that all regions are out there and they are most likely making a few finishing touches and/or testing to make sure you don't get bricked. Just too much speculation going around.. all i'm saying is to be patient and no one here has the answers.


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

anyway SonyUSA hasn't posted anything for 2 days i think,which is a good sign that she's preparing the announcement so it could be any time between now & sunday (hopefully).


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 19, 2015)

Place your bets, Place your bets!

Release in the next 3 days
Or not?


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 19, 2015)

Recently hearing rumors of Nintendo releasing new 3DS standard in North America. 

They said it's coming out "soon".


----------



## bache (Feb 19, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Or not?


----------



## Rather Dashing (Feb 19, 2015)

OK so I've read through most of the 424+ pages of posts here and this is what I've figured out:

GW already works on N3DS its just that the exploit they used modified the sysnand and they don't want to do that in the general population.
Maybe it's the Mii Exploit that some people talked about?
SonyUSA mentioned that GW had posted their exploit online but took it down. Not sure how the Mii Exploit would access something online but either or, their sysnand was modified using the exploit.

GaryOPA has no idea what they are talking about.
Sky3DS works but apparently it's easily detectable on the system so it could easily be blocked in the future.
We're all basically out of luck until March as its the Chinese new year and I believe a lot of the GW team are Chinese.
People who are talking an exact date in August don't know what they are talking about.
I think I might pull the plug on waiting on GW and pull the trigger and take the plunge and buy a Sky3DS when/if

There is another update (9.7? 10.0?) and Sky3DS is still supported. Since they dropped the ban hammer on the headers in the template.txt it seems to me they are on the Sky3DS users.
Sky3DS supports N3DS only games like Xenoblades. Not going to drop $90 if it just supports the old 3DS games.
We still haven't heard from GW and both the above have happened.
So I'm sitting with my N3DS (9.0 black) playing regular DS games. Anyone have any good suggestions? I'm playing Animal Crossing and HeartGold.

[edit]

grammar trolls


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Place your bets, Place your bets!
> 
> Release in the next 3 days
> Or not?


 
no chance if you meant the UPDATE but if you're talking about the announcement then i would say YES within 3 days is very possible.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 19, 2015)

satel said:


> anyway SonyUSA hasn't posted anything for 2 days i think,which is a good sign that she's preparing the announcement so it could be any time between now & sunday (hopefully).


 
You will never learn.


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 19, 2015)

Remember guys....

*GATEWAY 3DS 2.0 SNEAK PEAK 1 OF 2*

*Posted on October 2, 2013*



*ANNOUNCING: GATEWAY 2.0 “OMEGA” PRIVATE BETA*

*Posted on March 28, 2014*



*We waited 5 months!!!*





*SUPPORT FOR FIRMWARE 9.0 – 9.2 COMING*

Posted on November 14, 2014


*3 months from the announcement! We have to wait 2 more months!*


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> You will never learn.


 

learn what professor care to tell me .


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 19, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Place your bets, Place your bets!
> 
> Release in the next 3 days
> Or not?


 
99.9% chance in the next 3 months.
70% chance in the next 7 days.
50% chance by Tuesday night.
30% in the next 3 days.

I think those are the odds


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 19, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> 99.9% chance in the next 3 months.
> 70% chance in the next 7 days.
> 50% chance by Tuesday night.
> 30% in the next 3 days.
> ...


 
You forgot:
0.01% today


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> 99.9% chance in the next 3 months.
> 70% chance in the next 7 days.
> 50% chance by Tuesday night.
> 30% in the next 3 days.
> ...


 

i would say the 30% & 50% are for the announcement & the 70% & 99.9% are for the update if they have a working exploit that is.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 19, 2015)

Rather Dashing said:


> I think I might pull the plug on a Sky3DS...


What I'm about to point out is off-topic, but "pulling the plug" on something usually means:
- To end.
- To disable.
- To put an end to someones plans.
- To kill.

You might have noticed that the phrase usually has a negative meaning. It does not usually mean "to buy".

Note, I'm not making fun of you or being mean. I legitimately am just trying to inform you.
And that ends today's episode of *Grammar At GBATemp*!


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 19, 2015)

satel said:


> learn what professor care to tell me .


 
Sometimes experience is the best teachers of all.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 19, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> What I'm about to point out is off-topic, but "pulling the plug" on something usually means:
> - To end.
> - To disable.
> - To put an end to someones plans.
> ...


"Pull the Trigger" I think was the intended phrase.


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> Sometimes experience is the best teachers of all.


 

your wisdom is beyond your years professor.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 19, 2015)

GW just sent 
Me an email and said they will release N3ds support when my post count reaches 1k


----------



## typ0 (Feb 19, 2015)

I have no idea what I will do when the GW N3DS update is released. It won't be the same without checking and refreshing this thread.

Sky3DS is built on a terrible business model (game limit red button, hey! Now with blue button give us $$ again). The thing they got right though is it works and it works right now! Who knows if it will work on FW 9.6+, or if it will support N3DS exclusive games, or if cards/systems will be banned. For the price and the back catalogue of games you can play it's now a no brainer. GW is that luxury model that does a million different things and does them well.... When they actually release shit. It's likely that GW won't support 9.3+ out of the box so once N3DS start shipping with FW 9.4+ (sorry Red model in Canada) your only option will be Sky.

I have a GW and I'm waiting, but that's because I only have a handful of games I want to play and I can live without it for awhile. If anything I have got my money's worth via entertainment in waiting. You just can't buy this kind of anticipation and rage.


----------



## Rather Dashing (Feb 19, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> What I'm about to point out is off-topic, but "pulling the plug" on something usually means:
> - To end.
> - To disable.
> - To put an end to someones plans.
> ...


 
I meant "pull the plug and buy a Sky3DS" which would have me "pulling the plug" on me waiting for GW. Sorry if I was confusing.

[edit]

Either that or "pull the trigger" on buying the Sky3DS. Don't recall what I was thinking.


----------



## typ0 (Feb 19, 2015)

Rather Dashing said:


> I meant "pull the plug and buy a Sky3DS" which would have me "pulling the plug" on me waiting for GW. Sorry if I was confusing.
> 
> [edit]
> 
> Either that or "pull the trigger" on buying the Sky3DS. Don't recall what I was thinking.


 

Take the plunge also works but yes, "Pull the trigger" by all means.


----------



## eroz76 (Feb 19, 2015)

weatMod said:


> GW just sent
> Me an email and said they will release N3ds support when my post count reaches 1k


I got that same email......


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 19, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Place your bets, Place your bets!
> 
> Release in the next 3 days
> Or not?


Hmmm...... this is a tricky one........
What shall I bet with.....


----------



## typ0 (Feb 19, 2015)

eroz76 said:


> I got that same email......


 

Which forum?
Also if that is legit you may as well add +1 to their customer support and PR.


----------



## yarib (Feb 19, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Place your bets, Place your bets!
> 
> Release in the next 3 days
> Or not?


Timer is ready.
http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaydisappointmenttime


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 19, 2015)

typ0 said:


> Which forum?
> Also if that is legit you may as well add +1 to their customer support and PR.


They Jest.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

yarib said:


> Timer is ready.
> http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaydisappointmenttime


 
Having 3 days to be disapointed? People already is.


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 19, 2015)

_*GW 4.0 Public Beta Release!!!*_

http://tinyurl.com/ldx9wlm


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Feb 19, 2015)

The problem is not enough people are offering blood to the mighty GW deities.

Don't delay, make your sacrifice today!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

Keylogger said:


> _*GW 4.0 Public Beta Release!!!*_
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/ldx9wlm


 
nah my spoiler on my sig is better


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 19, 2015)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> The problem is not enough people are offering blood to the mighty GW deities.
> 
> Don't delay, make your sacrifice today!


 

I got a spare goat...does that please the GW Gods?


----------



## misterb98 (Feb 19, 2015)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> The problem is not enough people are offering blood to the mighty GW deities.
> 
> Don't delay, make your sacrifice today!


 
I did my part and threw away a fingernail shaving. Should be good enough. I can also kill a fly if needed.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 19, 2015)

After Gateway releases their N3DS support, I will wait perhaps 2-3 days afterwards so that the impatient ones can put their N3DS' to the limit, brick them and then Gateway releases a -.1 release of it with the bugfixes. 

The advantages of being patient!


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> After Gateway releases their N3DS support, I will wait perhaps 2-3 days afterwards so that the impatient ones can put their N3DS' to the limit, brick them and then Gateway releases a -.1 release of it with the bugfixes.
> 
> The advantages of being patient!


 

i'm waiting for PS4 to reach $100 to buy one & then laugh at all the impatient ones who paid $400 for it.

The advantages of being patient.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 19, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Place your bets, Place your bets!
> 
> Release in the next 3 days
> Or not?


I dont care,  im changing the gatewait for the sky rigth now


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 19, 2015)

satel said:


> i'm waiting for PS4 to reach $100 to buy one & then laugh at all the impatient ones who paid $400 for it.
> 
> The advantages of being patient.


I did the same with the Wii U DX version 
I bought it when it came down to 250 hahaha.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 19, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> I dont care,  im changing the gatewait for the sky rigth now


Haven't you already said that 600 times by now


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> I dont care, im changing the gatewait for the sky rigth now


 

*SKY3DS*                                                          vs                              *GATEWAY*


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 19, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Haven't you already said that 600 times by now


He really means it this time...
Of maybe the next after that.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 19, 2015)

satel said:


> your wisdom is beyond your years professor.


 
And that is why I feel obliged to share it my child.


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> And that is why I feel obliged to share it my child.


 

keep up the good work


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 19, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Factory in amerika
> TOP KEK


 
I don't get it.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 19, 2015)

I borrowed a friends Sky3DS as I was thinking of getting one. Nope. Gonna do the GateWait dance.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 19, 2015)

satel said:


> SKY3DS vs GATEWAY


 

More like Sky3ds: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vs Gateway:


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> More like Sky3ds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

i don't think it's worse than a soviet Lada even with all the dirt.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

satel said:


> i don't think it's worse than a soviet Lada even with all the dirt.


 
but Ladas never die, whatever situations.


----------



## Suthek (Feb 19, 2015)

Why did everyone pick 3 days? Where is this referenced?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

Suthek said:


> Why did everyone pick 3 days? Where is this referenced?


 
Majora's Mask.


----------



## typ0 (Feb 19, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> More like Sky3ds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gateway is more like:


----------



## Suthek (Feb 19, 2015)

satel said:


> i don't think it's worse than a soviet Lada even with all the dirt.


 
Although the Gateway might be a Porsche, the N3DS is snow.
We just have to wait until Spring.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 19, 2015)

typ0 said:


> Gateway is more like:


 

Oh my god hahaha, my only regret is I can only like this post once.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Come on, Gatewaiters, join me in this ritual to accelerate the release!*


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

Suthek said:


> Although the Gateway might be a Porsche, the N3DS is snow.
> We just have to wait until Spring.


 

 very nice,you won the post of the day.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 19, 2015)

Alright a little too much hype today

lets get back on the fail train


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 19, 2015)

typ0 said:


> Gateway is more like:


 

Gateway: great but no wheels to go
Sky3ds is honestly more like this:



Does it's job, people will laugh at it, but it works and thats all you care about


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

Lol i'm on nintendo eshop and its music is the windmill in ocarina of time lol


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Lol i'm on nintendo eshop and its music is the windmill in ocarina of time lol


 That's awesome!


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 19, 2015)

Luigis mansion 2 is so much fun


----------



## MontyQ (Feb 19, 2015)

well after 3 moths sold my ssbb jap n3ds and got the usa one and a sky3ds to hold me over till gw releases until then i used it to install tons nes games on my old xl like a mini arcade


----------



## iViperz (Feb 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Lol i'm on nintendo eshop and its music is the windmill in ocarina of time lol


 
Call Nintendo UK customer support. They have Saria's song on an infinite loop. Sometimes I don't even mind being kept in the queue just so I can listen to the song xD


----------



## weatMod (Feb 19, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> I don't get it.


Nothing is manufactured in amerika certainly not Chinese Foxconn made electronics like 3ds
http://1cocq93yg4wc47g9a5xhxwjyk5.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/foxconn.jpg


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Lol i'm on nintendo eshop and its music is the windmill in ocarina of time lol


 
I found that out several days ago. lol


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 19, 2015)

Resetting the three day countdown cycle over and over is only going to bring disappointment. Gateway's message to garyopa, "in the coming days", has become a week...


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> Resetting the three day countdown cycle over and over is only going to bring disappointment. Gateway's message to garyopa, "in the coming days", has become a week...


 
its the 4th day looping glitch.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 19, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> Resetting the three day countdown cycle over and over is only going to bring disappointment. Gateway's message to garyopa, "in the coming days", has become a week...


 

You missed the part that gateway never said that to Gary

All they said was SOON


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 19, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> You missed the part that gateway never said that to Gary
> 
> All they said was SOON


 
They did tell him it would be in the coming days. http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA?p=1738102#post1738102


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 19, 2015)

Would really br the case the Sony USA is writing the new guide for n3ds??she didn't shows up for a long time which is unusual


----------



## CrazySpaniard (Feb 19, 2015)

just got a n3ds, what's a good game I could get to occupy me for the 4-5 months until gateway finally releases


----------



## amback (Feb 19, 2015)

CrazySpaniard said:


> just got a n3ds, what's a good game I could get to occupy me for the 4-5 months until gateway finally releases


 

monster hunter, mk7 or smash bros
also before finishing the day play some brain age


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 19, 2015)

amback said:


> monster hunter, mk7 or smash bros
> also before finishing the day play some brain age


 
I have MH4U 3DS but there is already a title update so I can't play online.  I am hovering over the Sky3DS buy now button.  I need my MH.  Have like 3 friends playing it.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 19, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> They did tell him it would be in the coming days. http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA?p=1738102#post1738102


 
Gary must have edited that post. Because it originally said they told him soon, and to expect news by end of February.

Or Its just a diffrent post then im thinking


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 19, 2015)

CrazySpaniard said:


> just got a n3ds, what's a good game I could get to occupy me for the 4-5 months until gateway finally releases


 

Zelda majoras mask, ocarina of time 3d


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 19, 2015)

CrazySpaniard said:


> just got a n3ds, what's a good game I could get to occupy me for the 4-5 months until gateway finally releases


 
sky3ds card


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 19, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Gary must have edited that post. Because it originally said they told him soon, and to expect news by end of February.
> 
> Or Its just a diffrent post then im thinking


 
Think he stated both, but that post on gbatemp got deleted or something, could only find it on maxconsole.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 19, 2015)

So.. now what do we do


----------



## Xzi (Feb 19, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> So.. now what do we do


You go buy the booze, I'll bring the weed.

PARTY!


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 19, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> So.. now what do we do


we wait


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 19, 2015)

I like how you think Xzi


----------



## Xzi (Feb 19, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I like how you think Xzi


Made possible by living in Colorado.

Colorado: Come for the Party, Stay Because You Can't Stand Up.*™*


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 19, 2015)

I have seen that the dstwo+ supports up to 9.4 kind of interesting if true.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 19, 2015)

My besties live in Ft. Collins, _such an awesome place_, I just wish they had more tenure-track university positions in the area.


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I have seen that the dstwo+ supports up to 9.4 kind of interesting if true.


 

i heard nothing like this but if true it's going to be in DS mode not 3DS mode.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 19, 2015)

2skies said:


> My besties live in Ft. Collins, _such an awesome place_, I just wish they had more tenure-track university positions in the area.


Boulder might. Not sure. Whole West side of the country is a fun place to be right now. After I finish my degree program I'll probably end up in Portland or something.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 19, 2015)

satel said:


> i heard nothing like this but if true it's going to be in DS mode not 3DS mode.


 
the dstwo+ is supporting 3ds games

although not sure about n3ds


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 19, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> the dstwo+ is supporting 3ds games


 
Card is currently unavailable. Should be out soon™


----------



## Xzi (Feb 19, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> the dstwo+ is supporting 3ds games


Yeah but he's saying they might be advertising as having support for 4.x to 9.x when really it only supports DS mode on 9.3 - 9.5, 3DS games on 4.x to 9.2.  Other carts have done things like that in the past.


----------



## s-arash (Feb 19, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> we wait


 
NO
WE PARTY ROCK


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Random Joe (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 19, 2015)

Let's take this time to reflect on great moments in video and entertainment while waiting for the Gateway:


----------



## Haymose (Feb 19, 2015)

They can take all the time they need as long as I can do a system transfer between emunand's. It's not looking good seeing as they already stated they won't be able to support the latest firmware for emunand on the N3DS for a while. An offline method would be amazing. Heres to keeping your hopes high.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 19, 2015)

Haymose said:


> They can take all the time they need as long as I can do a system transfer between emunand's. It's not looking good seeing as they already stated they won't be able to support the latest firmware for emunand on the N3DS for a while. An offline method would be amazing. Heres to keeping your hopes high.


 
Why is that such a priority ?  Cant you just backup your saves and restore em on the new 3ds


----------



## Haymose (Feb 19, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Why is that such a priority ? Cant you just backup your saves and restore em on the new 3ds


 
To transfer the NNID


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 19, 2015)

9.5 support for N3DS is not that important.
If your sole purpose is to do the transfer, you still have your old 3DS to play those DSi Ware titles, since those are the only onces you'll be missing out once you get Gateway in the N3DS, all other stuff could be installed as a CIA and eShop access is not that big of a deal.

If you already own them in the OG 3DS, there's no issue on having them in the N3DS as CIAs.

And that's only saying if Gateway is still not support DS/DSi games.
According to some emails from users, Gateway is working on GBA VC support, which means potential DS support too for the upcoming update.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 19, 2015)

Does the
*R4i 3DS - R4DS WOOD*


work on the new 3ds ?


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 19, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Does the
> *R4i 3DS - R4DS WOOD*
> 
> 
> work on the new 3ds ?


 
R4i 3DS RTS works on N3DS 9.0

Others might, but that's the card I have.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 19, 2015)

apoptygma said:


> Were you using a CIA? That will cause this prompt. Roms should never do this.


 
On my other messages, I said I double checked after and said, in fact, it only appear with retail games (carts or eshop).

Here's the message :



davhuit said:


> I just double checked. It seems it only ask with a retail game so you should be safe.
> 
> I tried with the 3DS XL of my brother (Emunand 9.5) as host and my N3DS (Sysnand 9.0) as the client and it doesn't asked me to update and the download play worked fine (and after that test, my N3DS is still on 9.0).
> 
> ...


 


Haymose said:


> To transfer the NNID


 
Another method. Say to Nintendo someone stole your 3DS but that you still have the serial number and ask them to unlink it, to let you use it on your new system.



CrazySpaniard said:


> just got a n3ds, what's a good game I could get to occupy me for the 4-5 months until gateway finally releases


 
Depend how much games you want to play, and depend how much time Gateway will take.

If they take several months, as you think, like some other peoples, I would advice you to get a Sky3DS for the wait, as it's only the price of two brand-new retail games, and it'll permit you to play to all the already released 3DS games. I would just avoid to play online personally, as Sky3DS is using a public header for games, which might get you banned (would just need to play with the wi-fi disabled on the N3DS).

Then, you can always sell it once/if Gateway release it's exploit.


----------



## apoptygma (Feb 19, 2015)

Interesting, if updates appear when serving a retail game or CIA but not when using a ROM from gateway then Gateway roms must present themselves as running on a lower firmware. I wonder if Nintendo could use this to ban people, even if they are using privatr headers.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 19, 2015)

modchipdirect got it right

*The Gateway 3DS is currently designed to work with from 4.1 to 9.2 firmware on the 3DS, 2DS and 3DS XL. The letter at the end is just the region (u, e, a, j, etc). This is not an official product, and it might not be possible for the Gateway team to overcome higher firmware versions then the one listed here. We do not sell the device claiming that it will work with any firmware not listed above and any future firmwares to come out (even if the team say they are working on it, does not mean that it is possible so do NOT order based on promises on another website. ) We do not offer refunds if you have an incompatible firmware version. *​


----------



## Suthek (Feb 19, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> *We do not offer refunds if you have an incompatible firmware version.*


 
Can't I just say I have a compatible firmware version and return it simply because I want to? I don't see why I'd be giving modchipdirect my life story when doing a return.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 19, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> Would really br the case the Sony USA is writing the new guide for n3ds??she didn't shows up for a long time which is unusual


 

Maybe because people have a life outside of this forum?


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 19, 2015)

Suthek said:


> Can't I just say I have a compatible firmware version and return it simply because I want to? I don't see why I'd be giving modchipdirect my life story when doing a return.


 
This isn't walmart


----------



## Breith (Feb 19, 2015)

> The Gateway 3DS is currently designed to work with from 4.1 to 9.2 firmware on the 3DS, 2DS and 3DS XL. The letter at the end is just the region (u, e, a, j, etc). This is not an official product, and it might not be possible for the Gateway team to overcome higher firmware versions then the one listed here. We do not sell the device claiming that it will work with any firmware not listed above and any future firmwares to come out (even if the team say they are working on it, does not mean that it is possible so do NOT order based on promises on another website. ) We do not offer refunds if you have an incompatible firmware version.


 
I don't think it was like that a few weeks ago when I was looking for buying a GW.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 19, 2015)

Suthek said:


> Can't I just say I have a compatible firmware version and return it simply because I want to? I don't see why I'd be giving modchipdirect my life story when doing a return.


 

You still lose out in the end for shipping.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 19, 2015)

They don't take returns period.  All sales final.  They will however replace a defective item up to 6 months it seems.


----------



## Ericss (Feb 19, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> modchipdirect got it right
> 
> *The Gateway 3DS is currently designed to work with from 4.1 to 9.2 firmware on the 3DS, 2DS and 3DS XL. The letter at the end is just the region (u, e, a, j, etc). This is not an official product, and it might not be possible for the Gateway team to overcome higher firmware versions then the one listed here. We do not sell the device claiming that it will work with any firmware not listed above and any future firmwares to come out (even if the team say they are working on it, does not mean that it is possible so do NOT order based on promises on another website. ) We do not offer refunds if you have an incompatible firmware version. *​


Are you implying that the GW team might have been lying about N3DS compatibility?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 19, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> Would really br the case the Sony USA is writing the new guide for n3ds??she didn't shows up for a long time which is unusual


 
Just waiting, mostly...

As it turns out, shortly after the 72-hour announcement, resellers went nuts and sent out emails because they were low/out of stock and all the new shipments were delayed for CNY, so they were throwing a fit not to release the update yet because they wouldn't be able to fill orders and would lose tons of sales to competitors. It's my belief this delayed the release of the exploit since resellers sales = GW sales. Hopefully after CNY ends next week and/or the shipments finally leave China the update should launch.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 19, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Just waiting, mostly...
> 
> As it turns out, shortly after the 72-hour announcement, resellers went nuts and sent out emails because they were low/out of stock and all the new shipments were delayed for CNY, so they were throwing a fit not to release the update yet because they wouldn't be able to fill orders and would *lose tons of sales to competitors*. It's my belief this delayed the release of the exploit since *resellers sales = GW sales*. Hopefully after CNY ends next week and/or the shipments finally leave China the update should launch.


 

Huh?  How does driving Gateway sales = bad for Gateway?  They are all concerned they will lose sales to each other... but Gateway wins no matter what (the cards come from somewhere).  As a company Gateway's business response should have been, oh well whoever bought stock of our cards is in a position to capitalize, maybe you should have bought more.


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 19, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Just waiting, mostly...
> 
> As it turns out, shortly after the 72-hour announcement, resellers went nuts and sent out emails because they were low/out of stock and all the new shipments were delayed for CNY, so they were throwing a fit not to release the update yet because they wouldn't be able to fill orders and would lose tons of sales to competitors. It's my belief this delayed the release of the exploit since resellers sales = GW sales. Hopefully after CNY ends next week and/or the shipments finally leave China the update should launch.


 


it's hard to believe anything anybody writes in this thread......

soon, hopefully, should, 'my belief'.......

so much fuel for the hype train


----------



## CrazySpaniard (Feb 19, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Just waiting, mostly...
> 
> As it turns out, shortly after the 72-hour announcement, resellers went nuts and sent out emails because they were low/out of stock and all the new shipments were delayed for CNY, so they were throwing a fit not to release the update yet because they wouldn't be able to fill orders and would lose tons of sales to competitors. It's my belief this delayed the release of the exploit since resellers sales = GW sales. Hopefully after CNY ends next week and/or the shipments finally leave China the update should launch.


 
I want to believe but we keep getting burned...


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 19, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Just waiting, mostly...
> 
> As it turns out, shortly after the 72-hour announcement, resellers went nuts and sent out emails because they were low/out of stock and all the new shipments were delayed for CNY, so they were throwing a fit not to release the update yet because they wouldn't be able to fill orders and would lose tons of sales to competitors. It's my belief this delayed the release of the exploit since resellers sales = GW sales. Hopefully after CNY ends next week and/or the shipments finally leave China the update should launch.


 

That makes total sense, and I wouldn't fault Gateway at all for waiting for that reason. Just have to wait out CNY, and then we should be set. Thanks for that update Sony! 

I know you can't release it either or even mention any specifics, but how easy out of ten is the new exploit to implement? This is assuming you have the guide finished and everything too.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 19, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> Huh? How does driving Gateway sales = bad for Gateway? They are all concerned they will lose sales to each other... but Gateway wins no matter what (the cards come from somewhere). As a company Gateway's business response should have been, oh well whoever bought stock of our cards is in a position to capitalize, maybe you should have bought more.


 
Gateway wants retailers to overstock on a ton of carts before the update drops, and then maybe not have 100% of their orders filled vs only a few at first, and then only as much as they need to fulfill the rest of the orders.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 19, 2015)

May God bring his bloodshed fury to this forsaken CYN.

Why can't the New Year be a standard worldwide?
WHY?!


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 19, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> May God bring his bloodshed fury to this forsaken CYN.


 

Chinese New Year 2015 begins today (Thursday 19 February) and ends on the 5th of March... that is a lot of fury! And why is their new year 2 weeks and I barely get a day off, wtf?!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 19, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> Chinese New Year 2015 begins today (Thursday 19 February) and ends on the 5th of March... that is a lot of fury! And why is their new year 2 weeks and I barely get a day off, wtf?!


That's what I like to call "unfair treatment"
We are all humans and we should all be treated equally.
I DEMAND MY RIGHTS, CHINA!

YOU EITHER NARROW YOUR NEW YEAR DOWN TO A DAR (AND THE SAME ONE FOR ALL THE WORLD) OR WE GET A TWO WEEKS BREAK! >:C


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 19, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> That's what I like to call "unfair treatment"
> We are all humans and we should all be treated equally.
> I DEMAND MY RIGHTS, CHINA!
> 
> YOU EITHER NARROW YOUR NEW YEAR DOWN TO A DAR (AND THE SAME ONE FOR ALL THE WORLD) OR WE GET A TWO WEEKS BREAK! >:C


 

Well I guess working 80 hours a week in dark, dusty conditions does have its perks.. 

I have a nickel! **slap** I will open my own hotel!


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 19, 2015)

Damn year of the sheep!!!


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 19, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Gateway wants retailers to overstock on a ton of carts before the update drops, and then maybe not have 100% of their orders filled vs only a few at first, and then only as much as they need to fulfill the rest of the orders.


 
Yeah, this exactly. It's more beneficial to let resellers pre-order based on their assumptions for demand and over-stock themselves rather then them be able to see the market flow and order accordingly.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 19, 2015)

CrazySpaniard said:


> I want to believe but we keep getting burned...


 
We've never really been burned, disappointed with the communication for sure. But the updates have been superb when they arrive.

Their emunand updates to N's sysnand updates have been pretty swift.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 19, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> That's what I like to call "unfair treatment"
> We are all humans and we should all be treated equally.
> I DEMAND MY RIGHTS, CHINA!
> 
> YOU EITHER NARROW YOUR NEW YEAR DOWN TO A DAR (AND THE SAME ONE FOR ALL THE WORLD) OR WE GET A TWO WEEKS BREAK! >:C


 
Silly goose, we have Spring Break!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 19, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Silly goose, we have Spring Break!


I'm not american, I don't.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 19, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I'm not american, I don't.


 
You get Siestas every day, those add up? ;D


----------



## Sora Takeuchi (Feb 19, 2015)

Why can't Gateway update us about this themselves?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 19, 2015)

Sora Takeuchi said:


> Why can't Gateway update us about this themselves?


 
Why would the publicly bash the people that give them their money? Plus, as a company, you don't generally let the public know your logistics strategies.


----------



## Breith (Feb 19, 2015)

Ericss said:


> Are you implying that the GW team might have been lying about N3DS compatibility?


 
I don't think that this is the message. To me it's more to protect themselves if something appends. They just don't want to receive a lot of complains telling "you told me that this was going to work with the N3DS!". This is probably the wisest position a reseller may have.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 19, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> You get Siestas every day, those add up? ;D


LOL ahaha.
You mean "fiestas"? 
Siestas is the equivalent to "sleeping". 

Perhaps national holidays, to celebrate Mexican historic events, but that's it.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 19, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> LOL ahaha.
> You mean "fiestas"?
> Siestas is the equivalent to "sleeping".
> 
> Perhaps national holidays, to celebrate Mexican historic events, but that's it.


 
No Siesta, where you stop working for like 2 hours or something in the middle of the day and everyone takes a nap or something?


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 19, 2015)

So somewhere in the Gateway warehouse the code is sitting all nice and finished, and we have to wait for retailers to get their stock... makes the waiting all the more painful. Most of China goes back to their regular schedule in just a few days, not sure if we're gonna wait until March 5th...


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 19, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> No Siesta, where you stop working for like 2 hours or something in the middle of the day and everyone takes a nap or something?


Oh, meal breaks?
But those are like 20 min each, one in the morning and one in the afternoon. 

It's in an office job that they tend to do that. XD


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 19, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> No Siesta, where you stop working for like 2 hours or something in the middle of the day and everyone takes a nap or something?


 

If you ate spicy burritos for breakfast you'd need a couple Siesta too you know what im sayin. I really want Mexican food now.. delicious!


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 19, 2015)

Well, considering that Gary also mentioned retailers stocking for/after chinese new year that's a pretty believable "announcement" there. Or it's just taken from what gary said. Which is it, SonyUSA?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 19, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Oh, meal breaks?
> But those are like 20 min each, one in the morning and one in the afternoon.
> 
> It's in an office job that they tend to do that. XD


 
Nah not meal breaks... I mean like this:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...iesta_usually_happen-Barcelona_Catalonia.html

lol  I have no idea how it works, I've always just heard that shops close for 2-3 hours in the middle of the day and everyone takes a break and naps cause it's hot.


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Just waiting, mostly...
> 
> As it turns out, shortly after the 72-hour announcement, resellers went nuts and sent out emails because they were low/out of stock and all the new shipments were delayed for CNY, so they were throwing a fit not to release the update yet because they wouldn't be able to fill orders and would lose tons of sales to competitors. It's my belief this delayed the release of the exploit since resellers sales = GW sales. Hopefully after CNY ends next week and/or the shipments finally leave China the update should launch.


 

believable but we shall soon find out if true or yet another boost to sales.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 19, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> So somewhere in the Gateway warehouse the code is sitting all nice and finished, and we have to wait for retailers to get their stock... makes the waiting all the more painful. Most of China goes back to their regular schedule in just a few days, not sure if we're gonna wait until March 5th...


Most resllers are stating that they'll resume business as usual on the 27th. At least this news actually makes sense. Is this just ur opinion Sony or is this insider info?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 19, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Most resllers are stating that they'll resume business as usual on the 27th. At least this news actually makes sense. Is this just ur opinion Sony or is this insider info?


 
Half-and-half? The emails are legit, but I can't confirm that's the delay for the release, though I highly suspect it is.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 19, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Nah not meal breaks... I mean like this:
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...iesta_usually_happen-Barcelona_Catalonia.html
> 
> lol  I have no idea how it works, I've always just heard that shops close for 2-3 hours in the middle of the day and everyone takes a break and naps cause it's hot.


 
His country flag is Mexican, not Spanish. But you're totally right about Madrid and Barcelona, I lived there for a bit. Damn city shuts down from 3-6. Then everyone is still walking around after midnight. Even the children!


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 19, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Half-and-half? The emails are legit, but I can't confirm that's the delay for the release, though I highly suspect it is.


Lol well I guess that's fair. We'll all see soon enough I suppose


----------



## Nollog (Feb 19, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> Well, considering that Gary also mentioned retailers stocking for/after chinese new year that's a pretty believable "announcement" there. Or it's just taken from what gary said. Which is it, SonyUSA?


It's well established sonyusa and garyopa know and communicate with each other, at least once it was said by one of them that they were talking to each other over skype when something came up and they decided to tell us.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 19, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Nah not meal breaks... I mean like this:
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...iesta_usually_happen-Barcelona_Catalonia.html
> 
> lol  I have no idea how it works, I've always just heard that shops close for 2-3 hours in the middle of the day and everyone takes a break and naps cause it's hot.


Woa.
4 hours is a bit too much.

If an employee does that to a local store or something similar, they will get fired NO DOUBT!
it's a huge loss of money here, and bosses sure are bitchy. XD

Places close down at 2 hours tops in here, and that's taking the risk of a huge yelling by the boss. XD


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 19, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> His country flag is Mexican, not Spanish. But you're totally right about Madrid and Barcelona, I lived there for a bit. Damn city shuts down from 3-6. Then everyone is still walking around after midnight. Even the children!


 
Oh haha! I thought that was a Mexican thing???


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 19, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Oh haha! I thought that was a Mexican thing???


Hahah nope, indeed it is a thing in Barcelona and Madrid (Spain), I rarely see that kind of behaviour in Mexico.

We only speak the same language so far. XD


----------



## sonic2756 (Feb 19, 2015)

One month, one week, and two days until N3DS support has taken longer than multirom!


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 19, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Hahah nope, indeed it is a thing in Barcelona and Madrid (Spain), I rarely see that kind of behaviour in Mexico.
> 
> We only speak the same language so far. XD


 
And your cuisine is way better than Spain's!


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

sonic2756 said:


> One month, one week, and two days until N3DS support has taken longer than multirom!


 

once bad weather, once lack of US n3ds, once low stock of gw cartridges, next Alien invasion destroys the gw cartridge factory.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 19, 2015)

satel said:


> once bad weather, once lack of US n3ds, once low stock of gw cartridges, next Alien invasion destroys the gw cartridge factory.


 
Dog ate my dev code.  They've not used that one yet.


----------



## Breith (Feb 19, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Half-and-half? The emails are legit, but I can't confirm that's the delay for the release, though I highly suspect it is.


 
Snif. Homeworld Remastered Collection will be out :'( .


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 19, 2015)

Breith said:


> Snif. Homeworld Remastered Collection will be out :'( .


 
Smash DLC will be out ;-;


----------



## sneef (Feb 19, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> Chinese New Year 2015 begins today (Thursday 19 February) and ends on the 5th of March... that is a lot of fury! And why is their new year 2 weeks and I barely get a day off, wtf?!


 
ummm.. because Chinese New Year is more important to most Chinese families, than Thanksgiving-and-Christmas-combined would be to _most_ American families.  It is the one time a year that families separated by hundreds or thousands of miles, and perhaps several layers of social strata, etc, come together for a special reunion dinner, and the married family members give red packets (hong bao / ang pow - little envelopes with cash inside) to the children - and sometimes to adults younger than themselves.. there are many many deep-seated and culturally significant traditions that take place during this period of more than a week, and because of the diaspora of Chinese workers, as well as the scattering of family members from rural village to urban supercities like Shanghai and Guangzhou, this long break is necessary to allow travel to and from each person's traditional family hometown (or wherever they've agreed to gather for the festivities).. Sorry for the long description lol. and from the perspective of an Ang Moh (caucasian - literally "red hair") raised in the greater China region, and married to a girl who is two generations removed from mainland China, due to the chinese diaspora that occurred in the late 19th and early 20th century, and changed the face of southeast asia from malayo-polynesian (indonesian, malay, timorese, native taiwanese, indigenous filipino tribes) and mon-khmer (burmese, shan, all manner of indochina hill tribes, khmer themselves, etc) to a vaguely chinese mix in many cases, and definitely a more connected regional mindset, which prevails today... 

so, we can't compare the gregorian New Year's Day, celebrated by western europeans and americans, australians, new zealanders, and every other manner of similar groups, with Chinese New Year, except for the fact that they both mark the start of a calendar year, solar and lunar, respectively.   other than that, they serve totally different purposes and are not equally important to their respective adherents.   *sneaks away, embarrassed by his super-OT, TLDR post* 

*TLDR* version: chinese new year is more like a mega-thanksgiving-familyreunion-foodfest-giftgiving-biggestdayoftheyear, than something like the western "New Year", so appropriate time off from work is given.


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Smash DLC will be out ;-;


 

Emunand support for 9.6 will probably be out by then with the usual message :




> Today we present just a quick update for our users with 9.6 emunand. This fixes the multirom menu not showing up and various updates for properly supporting 9.6 emunand.
> We also want to inform our users about some news regarding emunand support for the New 3DS:
> We will not be able to support emunand 9.6 or higher for a while on the New 3DS. This is only an issue for the New 3DS, the old 3DS and 2DS will never have this issue. This is not a definitive barrier, but we feel it necessary to inform our users that while we are still working on releasing our New 3ds support, we will not be able to provide support yet for 9.6 emunand or higher for New 3DS on release.
> *And as always ENJOY the GateWait show with our Hosts Garyoprah & SonyTease*


----------



## Breith (Feb 19, 2015)

Sysnand 9.6 is out?


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

Breith said:


> Sysnand 9.6 is out?


 

not yet but will probably be out before the n3ds gw update.


----------



## Breith (Feb 19, 2015)

satel said:


> not yet but will probably be out before the n3ds gw update.


 
Fair enough.


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Plus, as a company, you don't generally let the public know your logistics strategies.


 

i wonder what their announcement is going to be about if they won't share the delay reason with us ? 

A Company


----------



## 2skies (Feb 19, 2015)

I took back my N3DS today to Wal-Mart and explained to them exactly why.  The clerk didn't care about Gateway.  

Going to buy a new putter and approach wedge instead. Golf weather will come before Gateway's release.


----------



## Breith (Feb 19, 2015)

Well guys, in North America, you can take back your console to your resseller if you want, they really don't care. That's not the same in Europe... It's hard to be refund if you have opened the box.


----------



## satel (Feb 19, 2015)

2skies said:


> I took back my N3DS today to Wal-Mart and explained to them exactly why. The clerk didn't care about Gateway.
> 
> Going to buy a new putter and approach wedge instead. Golf weather will come before Gateway's release.


 

nothing beats playing any sport in the Sun.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 19, 2015)

Breith said:


> Well guys, in North America, you can take back your console to your resseller if you want, they really don't care. That's not the same in Europe... It's hard to be refund if you have opened the box.


Actually thats not true as long as you have everything that came with it. People in general just dont give a fuck.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 19, 2015)

crap this thread has became hype train #2.....no way im keeping up with this, its like exactly the same, it even has a fight between 2Hack & Puppy_Washer .....deja vu 

felt like watching a family guy chicken fight scene


----------



## satel (Feb 20, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Actually thats not true as long as you have everything that came with it. People in general just dont give a fuck.


 

actually what Breith said was true,99.9% of the time you can't return an item once it's been opened unless it's faulty.


----------



## satel (Feb 20, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> crap this thread has became hype train #2.....no way im keeping up with this, its like exactly the same, it even has a fight between 2Hack & Puppy_Washer .....deja vu
> 
> felt like watching a family guy chicken fight scene


 

the fight is over,are you're trying to start it again by bringing it up or something !!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 20, 2015)

satel said:


> actually what Breith said was true,99.9% of the time you can't return an item once it's been opened unless it's faulty.


well there is no legal right to return it even if its unopened, unless you bought it online in which case you can legally return it within 14 days, but really it all boils down to each shops own policy


satel said:


> the fight is over,are you're trying to start it again by bringing it up or something !!


oh nope, i was just reading up and was like.......ok ill skip ahead now


----------



## Breith (Feb 20, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> well there is no legal right to return it even if its unopened, unless you bought it online in which case you can legally return it within 14 days, but really it all boils down to each shops own policy


 
Well, each shops... or each countries: the return delay isn't a European law.

_I'm french, even if I'm living in Canada._


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 20, 2015)

satel said:


> actually what Breith said was true,99.9% of the time you can't return an item once it's been opened unless it's faulty.


 

I live in Canada and at ebgames we cannot return the item unless defective once it has been opened.. this is the case for most electronics.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 20, 2015)

satel said:


> the fight is over,are you're trying to start it again by bringing it up or something !!


As gamesquest1 said, it depends where you buy it. For example in Croatia some stores give you a 7 day trial and if youre not happy you can switch the product or demand a refund but only if the product is in pristine condition with everything it came.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Breith said:


> Well, each shops... or each countries: the return delay isn't a European law.
> 
> _I'm french, even if I'm living in Canada._


well the 14 days cooling off period is EU law, but its only on items you buy online, or from a salesman kind of deal, not if you go into a shop and buy it
http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/shopping/shopping-abroad/returning-unwanted-goods/index_en.htm


----------



## 2skies (Feb 20, 2015)

Wal-Mart (USA) told me I had 15 days to return it for whatever reason: defects, dissatisfaction with the product, hacker groups dawdling on exploit releases, etc.


----------



## Breith (Feb 20, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> I live in Canada and at ebgames we cannot return the item unless defective once it has been opened.. this is the case for most electronics.


 
It works better with really big company like Walmart or Amazon.



gamesquest1 said:


> well the 14 days cooling off period is EU law, but its only on items you buy online, or from a salesman kind of deal, not if you go into a shop and buy it
> http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/shopping/shopping-abroad/returning-unwanted-goods/index_en.htm


 
Ohoh, it's finally an EU law? Good! And man is wondering why more and more people are starting to buy stuff online...


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 20, 2015)

Both of my n3ds consoles didn't have seals on them. So you could just return them as new even if it's not because there's no way to prove otherwise


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Breith said:


> It works better with really big company like Walmart or Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohoh, it's finally an EU law? Good! And man is wondering why more and more people are starting to buy stuff online...


yeah tbh its more of an unwritten rule that you can return stuff to shops if you don't want it, i don't think any countries have that level of consumer protection as it would be open to abuse, so its mostly just down to each individual shop to decided if they want to or not, if the item is faulty that's the only time you can legally return a purchase......so it comes down to the shop or even the member of staff serving you to decide if they accept any returns that are not faulty


----------



## Breith (Feb 20, 2015)

> Both of my n3ds consoles didn't have seals on them. So you could just return them as new even if it's not because there's no way to prove otherwise


If my memory is good, you have to configure your profile before you can access to the configuration panel and thus know the sysNand of your console.​


----------



## rusty_train (Feb 20, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> If they can't support 9.5 then RIP for Online Gaming. Then Gateway etc. is not worth anymore, since no one need a Offline 3DS


 

i do, but as a anti social hermit, i hate online play


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Breith said:


> If my memory is good, you have to configure your profile before you can access to the configuration panel and thus know the sysNand of your console.


nothing a quick format doesn't solve, but yeah in most cases stores are happy to do exchanges....less happy to do refunds, they will normally just push for a gift voucher refund unless you stand your ground


----------



## Breith (Feb 20, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> nothing a quick format doesn't solve, but yeah in most cases stores are happy to do exchanges....less happy to do refunds, they will normally just push for a gift voucher refund unless you stand your ground


 
Ah, true for the quick format.

The problem with exchanges in this case is that... well, they need to have another N3DS within the correct "serial range". You should be able to find some for now, but more you wait, more complicated it will become.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Breith said:


> Ah, true for the quick format.
> 
> The problem with exchanges in this case is that... well, they need to have another N3DS within the correct "serial range". You should be able to find some for now, but more you wait, more complicated it will become.


a way to work the consumer protection laws in your favor is to pay online, collect in store, then you can check and return to store(meaning no postage costs to you), but should still be protected by the 14 day cooling off period as you didn't see the item before paying


----------



## Breith (Feb 20, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> a way to work the consumer protection laws in your favor is to pay online, collect in store, then you can check and return to store(meaning no postage costs to you), but should still be protected by the 14 day cooling off period as you didn't see the item before paying


 
And I'm sure that some people are doing if the shop don't check if the S/N has been used.
Another way is to buy a GPS for 1 week vacation and sending it back afterwards. It's probably more common than we think.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 20, 2015)

So.......any new emails yet?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 20, 2015)

2skies said:


> I took back my N3DS today to Wal-Mart and explained to them exactly why. The clerk didn't care about Gateway.
> 
> Going to buy a new putter and approach wedge instead. Golf weather will come before Gateway's release.


 
It's Walmart, they are making minimum wage, they don't care about ANYTHING


----------



## Breith (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh, a quick question... When you go back to the home menu from a GW game, do you go back on sysNand or emuNand? Last time I tried I went back to the sysnand... I found that weird.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 20, 2015)

Breith said:


> Oh, a quick question... When you go back to the home menu from a GW game, do you go back on sysNand or emuNand? Last time I tried I went back to the sysnand... I found that weird.


That was probably MH4/SSB but you usually go back to emunand.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 20, 2015)

Breith said:


> Oh, a quick question... When you go back to the home menu from a GW game, do you go back on sysNand or emuNand? Last time I tried I went back to the sysnand... I found that weird.


 

Some games like Smash Bros or MH4 make the 3DS "reboot", I dunno the exact details of "why" but it's about the fact that those 2 games takes too much power to the 3DS so it needs to reboot the 3DS when you go out of the game. And since you reboot, you come back on sysnand.

EDIT: you can avoid this problem by launching another app (whatever, the camera, miiplaza, etc) instead of quiting the game). Then you'll not exit the emunand.


----------



## KidIce (Feb 20, 2015)

Breith said:


> Oh, a quick question... When you go back to the home menu from a GW game, do you go back on sysNand or emuNand? Last time I tried I went back to the sysnand... I found that weird.


In almost all cases emuNAND.

You were probably playing Super Smash Bro's, yeah? That one resets the 3DS when exited unless it is the New 3DS. This is the only exception I know of.

Edit: Ninja'd

MH4 does this too? Hadn't read/heard that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Breith (Feb 20, 2015)

It was Zelda MM, I think. But I don't remember clearly, it could be MH4U.

Thanks for the tip, next time I open another software instead of quitting the game!


----------



## satel (Feb 20, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> It's Walmart, they are making minimum wage, they don't care about ANYTHING


 

i now know why you care so much.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Feb 20, 2015)

I've played Zelda MM on emunand before. That one didn't kick me to sysnand from what I recall and I would know, because my home menu has a theme installed and my sysnand is 4.3....

It was probably MH4 that did that for you. To avoid that, just suspend the game with home button and launching something like the web browser. It should ask you to exit the game, then just accept that prompt. (it might also just do this automatically, but I don't play MH4 or SSB, so I don't know exactly what happens during this process).

I've read that is one way to avoid being kicked back to sysnand any time you are done playing those games. Whether or not these two games kick n3DS users out of emunand is not known yet because no one out there can use emunand on n3DS yet.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 20, 2015)

Apache Thunder said:


> I've played Zelda MM on emunand before. That one didn't kick me to sysnand from what I recall and I would know, because my home menu has a theme installed and my sysnand is 4.3....
> 
> It was probably MH4 that did that for you. To avoid that, just suspend the game with home button and launching something like the web browser. It should ask you to exit the game, then just accept that prompt. (it might also just do this automatically, but I don't play MH4 or SSB, so I don't know exactly what happens during this process).
> 
> I've read that is one way to avoid being kicked back to sysnand any time you are done playing those games. Whether or not these two games kick n3DS users out of emunand is not known yet because no one out there can use emunand on n3DS yet.


 
Yep, I usually just open FTBrony and spam B to exit. Gateway should really just patch that reboot out.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 20, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Yep, I usually just open FTBrony and spam B to exit. Gateway should really just patch that reboot out.


 
I don't think they can, it's not a bug from the Gateway, it's the same with the original cardridge of MH4U and SSMB. ^^"


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 20, 2015)

Kuin said:


> I don't think they can, it's not a bug from the Gateway, it's the same with the original cardridge of MH4U and SSMB. ^^"


 
Actually no, the game exits just fine. The reboot itself however, is done in firmware, outside of the app. It seems they at least patched the first reboot to stay in emuNAND, but the exiting one they did not. At least it's able to be worked around, so that is good.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Actually no, the game exits just fine. The reboot itself however, is done in firmware, outside of the app. It seems they at least patched the first reboot to stay in emuNAND, but the exiting one they did not. At least it's able to be worked around, so that is good.


 
Another fix would be the reboot after exiting system setting. That is really annoying.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 20, 2015)

satel said:


> the fight is over,are you're trying to start it again by bringing it up or something !!


_Puts on anti-2hack boxing gloves_.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> _Puts on anti-2hack boxing gloves_.


 



Spoiler: EPIC HYPETRAIN


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 20, 2015)

Back, anything news related today? Too lazy to look at previous pages and have to go soon.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 20, 2015)

dat classic 2Hack avatar


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 20, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Smash DLC will be out ;-;


I haven't even used every character in smash yet lol. Just my regulars thanks to the lack of sub space emissary


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 20, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I haven't even used every character in smash yet lol. Just my regulars thanks to the lack of sub space emissary


 
I think I've used all of them so far, but I play smash regularly with my friends (as in, every day) so having a single or even less than 4 strong characters makes it easier for me to get read. So I am always trying out new characters. It's actually kinda fun to do just random for a while to see what characters you might turn out to like.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 20, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> yeah tbh its more of an unwritten rule that you can return stuff to shops if you don't want it, i don't think any countries have that level of consumer protection as it would be open to abuse, so its mostly just down to each individual shop to decided if they want to or not, if the item is faulty that's the only time you can legally return a purchase......so it comes down to the shop or even the member of staff serving you to decide if they accept any returns that are not faulty


You can, in fact, return *most* non perishable goods within 15 days in Portugal. I don't think they are forced to give back money instead of a voucher, I would have to check the law again.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 20, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> I think I've used all of them so far, but I play smash regularly with my friends (as in, every day) so having a single or even less than 4 strong characters makes it easier for me to get read. So I am always trying out new characters. It's actually kinda fun to do just random for a while to see what characters you might turn out to like.


Yea, I try random sometimes but always end up with Ness or some other bs character that I hate to use. If I want random, I'll choose randomly myself. 


Sonicx64 said:


> dat classic 2Hack avatar


Maybe I'll change into it later again... Or maybe Vins will force us all into it O.o


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yea, I try random sometimes but always end up with Ness or some other bs character that I hate to use. If I want random, I'll choose randomly myself.
> 
> Maybe I'll change into it later again... Or maybe Vins will force us all into it O.o


 
Wait for Green button SKY3DS VinsCool emulator 3.1 ULTRA 



Spoiler


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Nightwish said:


> You can, in fact, return *most* non perishable goods within 15 days in Portugal. I don't think they are forced to give back money instead of a voucher, I would have to check the law again.


yeah I'm sure some countries will vary, but i only really know UK/generic EU law (to a degree)


----------



## CrazySpaniard (Feb 20, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> Back, anything news related today? Too lazy to look at previous pages and have to go soon.


 
ya gateway n3ds support was cancelled. now we're all waiting for dstwo+


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 20, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Wait for Green button SKY3DS VinsCool emulator 3.1 ULTRA
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 


what happens with the green button? auto brick console?


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 20, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> what happens with the green button? auto brick console?


 
No, it changes the outside of the cart to look only slightly different and with a new username.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 20, 2015)

Are there any Costcos outside the US?   90 day return policy on electronics.   Unlimited return policy an anything else. You can return run a bottle of wine if you didn't like it.   If you abuse it they can cancel your membership.  Bought some shoes there and a few months later the sole started coming loose.  Exchange no problem. 

REI used to have unlimited returns, until college kids stqrted  hanging around campgrounds and grabbing tents from dumpsters and returning them for a few hundred in cash.   Now it is 1 year.


----------



## dustmite (Feb 20, 2015)

I am so tired of all this bullshit!


----------



## Piepokemon (Feb 20, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Are there any Costcos outside the US? 90 day return policy on electronics. Unlimited return policy an anything else. You can return run a bottle of wine if you didn't like it. If you abuse it they can cancel your membership. Bought some shoes there and a few months later the sole started coming loose. Exchange no problem.
> 
> REI used to have unlimited returns, until college kids stqrted hanging around campgrounds and grabbing tents from dumpsters and returning them for a few hundred in cash. Now it is 1 year.



Dude Costcos are the shit. Free samples everywhere  And man I feel really sorry for all those people getting a n3ds with bad firmware, I thought you could just check serial?


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 20, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Are there any Costcos outside the US? 90 day return policy on electronics. Unlimited return policy an anything else. You can return run a bottle of wine if you didn't like it. If you abuse it they can cancel your membership. Bought some shoes there and a few months later the sole started coming loose. Exchange no problem.
> 
> REI used to have unlimited returns, until college kids stqrted hanging around campgrounds and grabbing tents from dumpsters and returning them for a few hundred in cash. Now it is 1 year.


 

this is actually the most interesting post in this entire thread.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 20, 2015)

dustmite said:


> I am so tired of all this bullshit!


 
Don't you ever have anything else to say besides the same thing over and over?


----------



## ryanjf97 (Feb 20, 2015)

I hope that we get N3DS support before March, I've had my N3DS since November


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> I hope that we get N3DS support before March, I've had my N3DS since November


 
I like your new avatar


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 20, 2015)

L





Piepokemon said:


> Dude Costcos are the shit. Free samples everywhere  And man I feel really sorry for all those people getting a n3ds with bad firmware, I thought you could just check serial?


dont get me started, I go once or twice a week.   $13 1.75L Kirland Vodka.  yes!

We probably spend 6-8K a year there.  

My bed room TV crapped out last week so I went there today to get a new one.  A 55" Vizio E series, but they were out.  So snaped a pic of the display and Best Buy priced matched.  Then went back and bought a 5 year Square Trade in home service warranty for $60. Geek Squad wanted $200.  Costco only cares you purchased your TV from an authorized reseller.  

Will actually put the 55" in basement game room and bring the 48" up to the bedroom.  Better for smash and 4 player MK8.


----------



## apoptygma (Feb 20, 2015)

Piepokemon said:


> Dude Costcos are the shit. Free samples everywhere  And man I feel really sorry for all those people getting a n3ds with bad firmware, I thought you could just check serial?


 
What's 'bad firmware'?


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 20, 2015)

apoptygma said:


> What's 'bad firmware'?


 
Anything above 9.2


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hmm...so now we are just about 8 days from the end of Feb. and still no updates. Everyday that gets closer, the further my expectations for an announcement get


----------



## apoptygma (Feb 20, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Anything above 9.2


Why? because of Ninjhax? Is it even worth spending ~$50 on an average game just to run one or two crappy homebrew programs?


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 20, 2015)

apoptygma said:


> Why? because of Ninjhax? Is it even worth spending ~$50 on an average game just to run one or two crappy homebrew programs?


 
No, because of gateway. Gateway runs homebrew too.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 20, 2015)

apoptygma said:


> Why? because of Ninjhax? Is it even worth spending ~$50 on an average game just to run one or two crappy homebrew programs?


 
Everything involving hacking (Gateway, ninjhax, maybe potential CFW or whatever) relies on having a 9.2 or below console. All the current reverse engineers aren't planning on releasing any other exploits to the public until the N3DS matures, so having anything above 9.2 is basically useless.


----------



## Cauthan (Feb 20, 2015)

apoptygma said:


> Why? because of Ninjhax? Is it even worth spending ~$50 on an average game just to run one or two crappy homebrew programs?


 
$50? More like $18. http://www.ebay.com/itm/161599172032


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 20, 2015)

dustmite said:


> I am so tired of all this bullshit!


If you didn't want the drama, you should have bought a sky3ds


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 20, 2015)

2Hack said:


> If you didn't want the drama, you should have bought a sky3ds


Go to bed dammi XD


----------



## Hkari (Feb 20, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Are there any Costcos outside the US?   90 day return policy on electronics.   Unlimited return policy an anything else. You can return run a bottle of wine if you didn't like it.   If you abuse it they can cancel your membership.  Bought some shoes there and a few months later the sole started coming loose.  Exchange no problem.
> 
> REI used to have unlimited returns, until college kids stqrted  hanging around campgrounds and grabbing tents from dumpsters and returning them for a few hundred in cash.   Now it is 1 year.



Their are Costcos in Korea (Seoul and Ulsan). I don't know if they have the same return policy, but they try to be somewhat similar to the US version since western expats are one of their target demographics. There are also Costco in Japan. A bunch around the Tokyo metro area and bordering prefectures, some in the Kyoto-Osaka area, and some in Fukuoka and various other parts of the country.


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 20, 2015)

Well than,, 
The shipping will start back on at 24th in China
I really hope that next week it would be out
I dont really think gateway need to refill the stock since 
1,so many people bought it after the video at 18th Nov 
2,a lot of users already brought the sky3ds because of the waiting already
So please release the update ASAP.I brought the gateway because of your fucking video and the waiting is too long


----------



## Sora Takeuchi (Feb 20, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> Well than,,
> The shipping will start back on at 24th in China
> I really hope that next week it would be out
> I dont really think gateway need to refill the stock since
> ...


 
Its most probably another stalling tactic gateway are using


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 20, 2015)

Might be theres Zoblies attack there country at the end of next week lol


----------



## ucta (Feb 20, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> Well than,,
> The shipping will start back on at 24th in China
> I really hope that next week it would be out
> I dont really think gateway need to refill the stock since
> ...


 
The update wont come in 2 months+ just buy sky and deal with it, but dont update system to 9.2+ to keep it ready for GW


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 20, 2015)

ucta said:


> The update wont come in 2 months+ just buy sky and deal with it, but dont update system to 9.2+ to keep it ready for GW


 

You never know it could come tomorrow, in a week within 2 months is likely


----------



## mironicus (Feb 20, 2015)

Then just decide to wait for yourself.


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 20, 2015)

ucta said:


> The update wont come in 2 months+ just buy sky and deal with it, but dont update system to 9.2+ to keep it ready for GW


 

I have super smash bro and project X for my N3ds,PSVita andPS4
playing evolve at the moment,, off topic anyone is playing evolve in here as well?
anyway, I think I will wait for gateway, is a bit hard to find a buyer for sky3ds once gateway is out


----------



## ucta (Feb 20, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> anyway, I think I will wait for gateway, is a bit hard to find a buyer for sky3ds once gateway is out


 
False, GW will support only up to 9.2 for now. And lots of ppl already updated to 9.2++ so sky is the only choice. So sky can be sold for ±70$ pretty fast


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 20, 2015)

Just received my AU N3DSXL (Metallic Blue) from Play Asia. Ver. 9.0.0-20E 

*Edit:* It's my second Nintendo handheld after the DS Lite, and this thing is A MONSTER


----------



## AnkitC (Feb 20, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Just received my AU N3DSXL (Metallic Blue) from Play Asia. Ver. 9.0.0-20E
> 
> *Edit:* It's my second Nintendo handheld after the DS Lite, and this thing is A MONSTER



Dayuum. That thing got delivered so fast. 

Anyway, how much Custom duties did you had to pay??


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 20, 2015)

AnkitC said:


> Dayuum. That thing got delivered so fast.
> 
> Anyway, how much Custom duties did you had to pay??


 
Those assholes charged me 5.7k ($91 US). Spoke with Fedex and they said customs people don't charge customs on bill value. They have each item coded in their system, and they charge it on "assessable value".  So I guess the discounted price on the bill didn't make it's effect.

But it's alright. I ended up paying 1k extra than expected  Still got a heck of a deal from PA


----------



## AnkitC (Feb 20, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Those assholes charged me 5.7k ($91 US). Spoke with Fedex and they said customs people don't charge customs on bill value. They have each item coded in their system, and they charge it on "assessable value".  So I guess the discounted price on the bill didn't make it's effect.
> 
> But it's alright. I ended up paying 1k extra than expected  Still got a heck of a deal from PA



That's just as much as I had to pay. So they're probably correct.  

So you paid a total of what 340 dollars or so? Right?  That is still a steal deal in my opinion.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 20, 2015)

AnkitC said:


> That's just as much as I had to pay. So they're probably correct.
> 
> So you paid a total of what 340 dollars or so? Right? That is still a steal deal in my opinion.


 
Yes, $336 to be exact, and thanx 

This thing is HUGE!. I've never held an XL version of Nintendo Handhelds before, but wow this is beautiful 

Can't wait for Gateway now


----------



## Kuin (Feb 20, 2015)

Damn, I paid my blue New 3DSXL 200$ and I thought it was expensive. xD


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 20, 2015)

any news?


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Feb 20, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> any news?


 
Not beyond 'an official announcement should™ be soon™'

Which was said like a week ago anyway.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 20, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> You never know it could come tomorrow, in a week within 2 months is likely


Why you do dis???

Nao Murphy's Law is in effect


----------



## MontyQ (Feb 20, 2015)

4 months of waiting without a single scrap of news that proves anything is comming beside a video for last year........the stress in this thread either buy a sky or rage fit till the end of time


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 20, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Damn, I paid my blue New 3DSXL 200$ and I thought it was expensive. xD


 

Third world getting new nintendo products = importing them and sell your kidney to pay customs. Cherish where you live


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 20, 2015)

Only reason I would have imported would be to get blue, I was sad when they didn't announce blue being here in the US.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 20, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> Third world getting new nintendo products = importing them and sell your kidney to pay customs. Cherish where you live


 
At least your internet connexion is way better than mine.  I can barely upload to 1mb/s... xD

I think there's positive and negative in every country, but yes it's not "fair" and some countries are better or worst than another one...:/


----------



## Eneco (Feb 20, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Only reason I would have imported would be to get blue, I was sad when they didn't announce blue being here in the US.


And here I am disappointed Australia didn't get red.


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 20, 2015)

This thread wins the award for the most useless waste of space in the history of gbatemp.

Let me sum this up for you....

1. Gateway will not release their N3DS updates until at least next month. If you have a New 3DS, the Gateway is utterly useless ATM. While it is a great cart for the original 3DS, it does nothing for the N3DS. I e-mailed them weeks ago, and was told the release is around the corner... Yet nothing so far.
2. Sky3DS does exactly what I need it to do, and thanks to the Army Knife by Foxi4, there will no longer be any risk of getting banned.

I had both carts, but just put up my Gateway up on Craigslist for more than what I paid for it and already have an offer. 

Sorry, I just don't have the patience to go through another multirom wait while my N3DS sat there unused.
Thanks to Sky(which I received a few days ago), I am gaming right now, and my Gateway has been made obsolete. And you knnow what? It's not a big deal. We had a lot of good times together, and for that I am grateful. 

I am keeping my old 3DS for a few more months, and if I no longer need it, will either sell it on eBay or craigslist. I am sure I will once again get more than I paid for it since it's in excellent condition and at the ideal firmware.


----------



## Maximoff (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi guys, some help here please. I bought a New XL US with the system 9.0, but I want the Standard one AUS, where can I buy it?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 20, 2015)

Maximoff said:


> Hi guys, some help here please. I bought a New XL US with the system 9.0, but I want the Standard one AUS, where can I buy it?


on play asia and 365 games i believe


----------



## Maximoff (Feb 20, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> on play asia and 365 games i believe


 

Thanks man!


----------



## Ericss (Feb 20, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> This thread wins the award for the most useless waste of space in the history of gbatemp.
> 
> Let me sum this up for you....
> 
> ...


...If you'll be keeping your GW-compatible 3DS for now, why did you sell your GW?


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 20, 2015)

Ericss said:


> ...If you'll be keeping your GW-compatible 3DS for now, why did you sell your GW?





Ericss said:


> ...If you'll be keeping your GW-compatible 3DS for now, why did you sell your GW?



CFW


----------



## Ericss (Feb 20, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> CFW


Are you aware of all the limitations of CFW? Or the fact that since you'll have to keep your 3DS on 4.x because of CFW, you won't be able to run games that require 7.x encryption on that 3DS with your Sky?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 20, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> This thread wins the award for the most useless waste of space in the history of gbatemp.
> 
> Let me sum this up for you....
> 
> ...


What a waste of money


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 20, 2015)

Ericss said:


> Are you aware of all the limitations of CFW? Or the fact that since you'll have to keep your 3DS on 4.x because of CFW, you won't be able to run games that require 7.x encryption on it with your Sky?



Do people even read anymore? 

Short version:

O3DS - homebrew.
N3DS+Sky - gaming.

I will sell my O3DS at a later time if I have no need for it. With its current fw, that will not be an issue.



guitarheroknight said:


> What a waste of money



How so?

I posted on CL, within minutes had an offer, met a guy at a gas station, got Persona Q, Bravely Default, and Animal Crossing NL (actual games) as well as $50 bucks for my Gateway. 

Less than 30 min of work total and I more than covered my Sky purchase. Basicly I traded a Gateway for a Sky and 2 games. I think that's a good deal, since otherwise my N3DS would have been just sitting there...


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 20, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> Do people even read anymore?
> 
> Short version:
> 
> ...


 

Well firstly you sold your GW card even though you could have used it with your O3DS with no problems. The more interesting part is that you sold it to buy a Sky3DS so you can play the same games you can on your O3DS. 
Im placing a safe bet saying that when GWs update gets released youll buy it again, so by doing that you not only lost money but you also loose your saves (your time that went into them) and for what? The fact that you couldnt wait for their release while using GW on the said O3DS? That doesnt make any sense, both of them do the same *exact* thing ATM. Not trying to bash your decision but you havent thought it through.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 20, 2015)

It falls down to this again:

Sky3DS works on New 3DS
Gateway 3DS does not work on New 3DS
Not the best, but hey it works


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 20, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Well firstly you sold your GW card even though you could have used it with your O3DS with no problems. The more interesting part is that you sold it to buy a Sky3DS so you can play the same games you can on your O3DS.
> Im placing a safe bet saying that when GWs update gets released youll buy it again, so by doing that you not only lost money but you also loose your saves (your time that went into them) and for what? The fact that you couldnt wait for their release while using GW on the said O3DS? That doesnt make any sense, both of them do the same *exact* thing ATM. Not trying to bash your decision but you havent thought it through.



Ash, I see where you are coming from now.

But I never got the pointless Circle Pad Pro nonsense, and now it's built into my new handheld. 
The N3DS is also future proof.

If I ever need to buy a GW again, which I don't see happening, I will sell off my Sky on CL and still be a few physical games ahead.

As for my saves, the only ones I am really going to miss is Pokemon and Animal Crossing.


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 20, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> It falls down to this again:
> 
> Sky3DS works on New 3DS
> Gateway 3DS does not work on New 3DS
> Not the best, but hey it works



Exactly!


----------



## satel (Feb 20, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> Exactly!


 
can you please change your avatar.

@ Mods please there should be some rule against using nude/naughty avatars there are children who view this forum too.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 20, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Well firstly you sold your GW card even though you could have used it with your O3DS with no problems. The more interesting part is that you sold it to buy a Sky3DS so you can play the same games you can on your O3DS.
> Im placing a safe bet saying that when GWs update gets released youll buy it again, so by doing that you not only lost money but you also loose your saves (your time that went into them) and for what? The fact that you couldnt wait for their release while using GW on the said O3DS? That doesnt make any sense, both of them do the same *exact* thing ATM. Not trying to bash your decision but you havent thought it through.



Why can't you understand people want to use the new 3ds.

We have all been using gateway on our older systems for months if not years now.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 20, 2015)

satel said:


> can you please change your avatar.
> 
> @ Mods please there should be some rule against using nude/naughty avatars there are children who view this forum too.


I thing Sony's avatar is much more naughty.  That one just looks stupid to me.  (No personal offense meant)


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 20, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Why can't you understand people want to use the new 3ds.
> 
> We have all been using gateway on our older systems for months if not years now.


 
I get that people want to use their N3DS console but why would you want to spend money on something that doesnt bring anything to the table? You loose your saves, you loose your time and you loose your money. If he didnt have an O3DS then I would have understood but in his case he isnt gaining one single thing by buying a Sky card when he could have used GW and enjoyed all the premium features it has to offer.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 20, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I get that people want to use their N3DS console but why would you want to spend money on something that doesnt bring anything to the table? You loose your saves, you loose your time and you loose your money. If he didnt have an O3DS then I would have understood but in his case he isnt gaining one single thing by buying a Sky card when he could have used GW and enjoyed all the premium features it has to offer.


Why is he losing his time and money?
He clearly wants to play games on his/her New 3DS, and is willing to spend some money on a product that has such capabilities. He wants to play on the New 3DS, not the old 3DS.
People want GAMES, and are willing to let go of features they may not be interested in in the slightest.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 20, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I get that people want to use their N3DS console but why would you want to spend money on something that doesnt bring anything to the table? You loose your saves, you loose your time and you loose your money. If he didnt have an O3DS then I would have understood but in his case he isnt gaining one single thing by buying a Sky card when he could have used GW and enjoyed all the premium features it has to offer.


 
He said he just lose 2 saves. And if he doesn't care about the extra features? Like eShop games, DLC? If he prefer to play his games with his new hardware? C-stick, ZR/ZL button, better graphics for some games (like MH4U)?

Everybody don't think the same way or expect the same things. ^^


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 20, 2015)

If Sky wasn't so expensive, I'd have both right now. But as it is, GW is the better cart for what I want it for, with or without the wait.
Everyone has diff reasons for their choice of cart I guess 


thorasgar said:


> I thing Sony's avatar is much more naughty. That one just looks stupid to me. (No personal offense meant)


 
IMHO it's ugly and stupid. But I also don't really see Sony's avy that 'naughty'. idk, that's my opinion.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 20, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I get that people want to use their N3DS console but why would you want to spend money on something that doesnt bring anything to the table?  I would have understood but in his case he isnt gaining one single thing by buying a Sky card when he could have used GW and enjoyed all the premium features it has to offer.


 
Sky works on new 3ds

Gateway is a light paperweight to the new 3ds

He's the one that will be enjoying his new hardware for months while you continue to wait for nothing.


----------



## 2skies (Feb 20, 2015)

I've just given up on the New 3DS entirely. Yesterday I bought a 6.1 Blue XL on eBay ($115 shipped) for the fiancee and we're going to use our spare Gateway (originally purchased during hype countdown) on that one. I don't think that the new ones are really all that, having played Majoras, MH4, and several other recent games on the older consoles just fine. GW will continue to support firmware updates on the older ones, whereas they likely won't be able to "for a while" on the new consoles.

Being able to have the downgrade/offline exploit, play local multiplayer/online right now, and run .cias is so worth not having a c-stick and better 3D with no GW support. I'll stick with what works.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 20, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Sky works on new 3ds
> 
> Gateway is a light paperweight to the new 3ds
> 
> He's the one that will be enjoying his new hardware for* months* while you continue to wait for nothing.


 
assumptions assumptions... Tsk tsk


----------



## storm75x (Feb 20, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I get that people want to use their N3DS console but why would you want to spend money on something that doesnt bring anything to the table? You loose your saves, you loose your time and you loose your money. If he didnt have an O3DS then I would have understood but in his case he isnt gaining one single thing by buying a Sky card when he could have used GW and enjoyed all the premium features it has to offer.


 
*I get that people want Gateway to be released but why would you, and everyone, want to spend their time on this thread that doesn't bring any good or joy to life? You lose your data, you lose your time and you lose your temper. If you didn't have a job then I would have understood but in this case you aren't gaining one single thing by reading and replying when you could have gone outside and enjoy your time with your family and friends life has to offer.*


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 20, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Sky works on new 3ds
> 
> Gateway is a light paperweight to the new 3ds
> 
> He's the one that will be enjoying his new hardware for months while you continue to wait for nothing.


Allright, I get that Sky3DS works, but saying that Gateway will *never* release the update is wrong.
Can you prove it? Are you saying the video they posted is fake?


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm giving gateway till March 4th and then I'm buying a skycard

That will give me more then enough use out of it by the time gateway gets released in August


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 20, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Why is he losing his time and money?
> He clearly wants to play games on his/her New 3DS, and is willing to spend some money on a product that has such capabilities. He wants to play on the New 3DS, not the old 3DS.
> People want GAMES, and are willing to let go of features they may not be interested in in the slightest.


 
Actually he wouldnt be loosing any money due to the games he got.

Well if he wants games he go them but he will be loosing his saves if he decides to go back with GW which is a big no no in my book.





Random Joe said:


> Sky works on new 3ds
> 
> Gateway is a light paperweight to the new 3ds
> 
> He's the one that will be enjoying his new hardware for months while you continue to wait for nothing.


 
Huh Im not waiting . I can play all the games the N3DS can, get to keep my saves AND enjoy all the premium dilly dallies GW offers. And when the time comes Ill just transfer my saves to the N3DS and sell my 3DS for the price of a Sky card. Whaaaat??? I get to keep all my saves and save up $90??? As I said, patience is a virtue.



Not so much of a paper weight huh?


----------



## Kuin (Feb 20, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Allright, I get that Sky3DS works, but saying that Gateway will *never* release the update is wrong.
> Can you prove it? Are you saying the video they posted is fake?


 
It's obviously not a fake, but it's taking a long long time, I got my New3DS a few days ago so I can wait, but I can understand that people waiting since November are tired of waiting and buy a sky... :/

Also, as much as he doesn't have proof it will take months, or that it will never release, but we also don't have any proof that it will come out soon, or even come out at all. What if they don't find an exploit easy to use for customers on the N3DS? What if they need to remove a lot of features to make it works? What if it just doesn't work? Everything is possible since there is absolutly no news from them. 

And about their video, yes it worked, but they didn't release it, so it means the version of the exploit they used on this video is not usable for us, and they'll not release this one, and we don't know if they found another exploit, maybe they didn't, at all. :/


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 20, 2015)

[delete]


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 20, 2015)

[delete]


----------



## vincecartercrazy (Feb 20, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I'm giving gateway till March 4th and then I'm buying a skycard
> 
> That will give me more then enough use out of it by the time gateway gets released in August


 
So you think if it's not released by March then it won't be here by August


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 20, 2015)

storm75x said:


> *I get that people want Gateway to be released but why would you, and everyone, want to spend their time on this thread that doesn't bring any good or joy to life? You lose your data, you lose your time and you lose your temper. If you didn't have a job then I would have understood but in this case you aren't gaining one single thing by reading and replying when you could have gone outside and enjoy your time with your family and friends life has to offer.*


 
I'm ready for the internet argument 



Spoiler


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 20, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Also, as much as he doesn't have proof it will take months, or that it will never release, but we also don't have any proof that it will come out soon, or even come out at all. What if they don't find an exploit easy to use for customers on the N3DS? What if they need to remove a lot of features to make it works? What if it just doesn't work? Everything is possible since there is absolutly no news from them.
> 
> And about their video, yes it worked, but they didn't release it, so it means the version of the exploit they used on this video is not usable for us, and they'll not release this one, and we don't know if they found another exploit, maybe they didn't, at all. :/


 

Finally another person that can think outside the box


and guitarknight you keep having fun waiting on your old hardware


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 20, 2015)

satel said:


> can you please change your avatar.
> 
> @ Mods please there should be some rule against using nude/naughty avatars there are children who view this forum too.



She is not nude.

There are no rules about using such avatars, and I have seen worse on these very forums. I have had this avatar since 2009, and have had no previous complaints. No idea why it started now and in this very thread.

Info from an Advertising class I took in college (many years ago):
The average age a person loses their virginity is 17.6, for both sexes. Probably less now.
The average age a person sees their first nude is 10.3 for boys, forgot what it is for girls. Probably less now.
The average age we are exposed to near nudes by media - 6. For both sexes. Probably less now.

Why and how are kids under 6 browsing forums where untold hate and foul language are the norm?


----------



## Kuin (Feb 20, 2015)

delete


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 20, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Finally another person that can think outside the box
> 
> 
> and guitarknight you keep having fun waiting on your old hardware


 

And you keepy having fun waiting on your new hardware. Oh wait... 



Spoiler


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 20, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Finally another person that can think outside the box
> 
> 
> and guitarknight you keep having fun waiting on your old hardware


So you are agreeing to both assumptions that:

Gateway N3DS suppport will never come out
Gateway N3DS support will come out in August
 


Random Joe said:


> I'm giving gateway till March 4th and then I'm buying a skycard
> 
> That will give me more then enough use out of it by the time gateway gets released in August


Make up your mind!


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 20, 2015)

I guess it comes down to who doesn't mind using old hardware. And who wants to use the new hardware.

And Mr. Jason

you always want proof.

Why don't you prove to me gateway will be released on the new 3ds. (besides linking me to some shit video they made in November, and there vague "soon" emails)


----------



## Nuxx20 (Feb 20, 2015)

2skies said:


> I've just given up on the New 3DS entirely. Yesterday I bought a 6.1 Blue XL on eBay ($115 shipped) for the fiancee and we're going to use our spare Gateway (originally purchased during hype countdown) on that one. I don't think that the new ones are really all that, having played Majoras, MH4, and several other recent games on the older consoles just fine. GW will continue to support firmware updates on the older ones, whereas they likely won't be able to "for a while" on the new consoles.
> 
> Being able to have the downgrade/offline exploit, play local multiplayer/online right now, and run .cias is so worth not having a c-stick and better 3D with no GW support. I'll stick with what works.


Same here, gonna buy a sealed XL off Craigslist today and end the insane waiting period.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 20, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> She is not nude.
> 
> There are no rules about using such avatars, and I have seen worse on these very forums.
> 
> ...


 
ehh, it's an ugly avatar anyways lol. Wouldn't be comfortable to be there at all LOL... 



guitarheroknight said:


> Actually he wouldnt be loosing any money due to the games he got.
> 
> Well if he wants games he go them but he will be loosing his saves if he decides to go back with GW which is a big no no in my book.
> 
> ...


 
Once you taste super stable 3D, it is impossible to imagine a world without it.


----------



## jaynecobb (Feb 20, 2015)

satel said:


> can you please change your avatar.
> 
> @ Mods please there should be some rule against using nude/naughty avatars there are children who view this forum too.


 
kinda weird to ask for an avatar change because it's "naughty" on a site that has a lot of piracy talk.

no boobies for the kids, but kids getting games without paying for them...yeah a little dishonesty is ok.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 20, 2015)

2Hack said:


> ehh, it's an ugly avatar anyways lol. Wouldn't be comfortable to be there at all LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> *Once you taste super stable 3D, it is impossible to imagine a world without it*.


 
Im more of a sucker for the design itself. The console lays perfectly in my hands


----------



## Wowfunhappy (Feb 20, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> 1. Gateway will not release their N3DS updates until at least next month.


[citation needed]

Not saying your wrong but there's no guarantee the Gateway team is Chinese.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 20, 2015)

I think he meant at least next year.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 20, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Im more of a sucker for the design itself. The console lays perfectly in my hands


 
The power button placement on the XL is horrible though  Shut down on me twice so far. Learning to keep away from the power button, and to save more frequently now. Only issue imo.

Just learned that I should be pushing down on the c-stick as if it's a but of rubber over some directional buttons, and it is much, much smoother


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 20, 2015)

Gateway has standards:




And they hate Sky3DS with a passion. They also say they can do something on the New 3DS


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 20, 2015)

2Hack said:


> The power button placement on the XL is horrible though  Shut down on me twice so far. Learning to keep away from the power button, and to save more frequently now. Only issue imo.
> 
> Just learned that I should be pushing down on the c-stick as if it's a but of rubber over some directional buttons, and it is much, much smoother


 

 I know what you mean  The thing is the regular N3DSs power button is ridiculously annoying to press. I really have some trouble sometimes turning on/off the console but everything else is simply *perfect*


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 20, 2015)

Posted December 18th

And they will post a video of a half ass exploit working on the new 3ds for a quick buck


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 20, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Posted December 18th


Because Gary and Sony are more reliable, of course.


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 20, 2015)

Wowfunhappy said:


> [citation needed]
> 
> Not saying your wrong but there's no guarantee the Gateway team is Chinese.



The point is I got a reply from gateway weeks ago saying N3DS support was around the corner.
Nothing happened so far. BTW, they replied to my initial email in 2 days.

I politely sent them an email a 5 days ago, asking the same exact question, and have heard nothing back.

This leads me to beleive that they either:
- Are off right now.
- Have no exploit for N3DS, and are working on a new way in (most likely by reverse engineering how Sky is doing it).
- Are waiting for all their resellers to restock their Gateway supplies thanks to the hype their video caused.

Either way, why should I wait when I can use my N3DS right now? The awesome new 3D alone makes the O3DS seem obsolete in comparison, and the extra buttons are just gravy.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 20, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> Posted December 18th
> 
> And they will post a video of a half ass exploit working on the new 3ds for a quick buck


 

Im not sure if youre a troll or youre simply bat shit loco; but this should be your theme everytime you post here


----------



## Nollog (Feb 20, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Gateway has standards:


 

It's funny because they failed to check twn/hk models and bricked a great many people's consoles due to both their, and their customer's incompetence.

Well, to be fair to the customers, they thought they were flashing their own region, and the reports were overwhelmingly positive.

That quick shameless buck though. Fangirls gotta forget the bad things, like bricking competitor-users.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 20, 2015)

Nollog said:


> It's funny because they failed to check twn/hk models and bricked a great many people's consoles due to both their, and their customer's incompetence.
> 
> Well, to be fair to the customers, they thought they were flashing their own region, and the reports were overwhelmingly positive.
> 
> That quick shameless buck though. Fangirls gotta forget the bad things, like bricking competitor-users.


Is it a 'quick shameless buck' if they were bricking clones? Clones aren't just competitors. They just steal your hard work and sell it off as theirs.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 20, 2015)

we are impatient as well


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 20, 2015)

P





2Hack said:


> IMHO it's ugly and stupid. But I also don't really see Sony's avy that 'naughty'. idk, that's my opinion.



Let's just say I have naughty thoughts when I see those pigtails and rack.


----------



## Nollog (Feb 20, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Is it a 'quick shameless buck' if they were bricking clones? Clones aren't just competitors. They just steal your hard work and sell it off as theirs.


 
It's more of a quick shameless buck that you ignore their inability to check the region of the console, and match it to the dg file they made.

Quality Control ™


----------



## jaynecobb (Feb 20, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Is it a 'quick shameless buck' if they were bricking clones? Clones aren't just competitors. They just steal your hard work and sell it off as theirs.


 
but it's okay to steal others hard work....as long as there are no BOOBIES!!!!


----------



## Nollog (Feb 20, 2015)

satel said:


> can you please change your avatar.
> 
> @ Mods please there should be some rule against using nude/naughty avatars there are children who view this forum too.


my avatar is from a hentai, i just cropped the dirt out and painter her hair with my fingers.
Oh wait, that was a different one, this is probably from hentai too just my fingers in her eyes.


----------



## Kay|s7eR (Feb 20, 2015)

Gateway has finished working on the new release weeks ago. They'll release it once they're done answering all those inquisitive customers' e-mails.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 20, 2015)

Kay|s7eR said:


> Gateway has finished working on the new release weeks ago. They'll release it once they're done answering all those inquisitive customers' e-mails.


oh great, now we have these type of people


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 20, 2015)

Nollog said:


> my avatar is from a hentai, i just cropped the dirt out and painter her hair with my fingers.
> Oh wait, that was a different one, this is probably from hentai too just my fingers in her eyes.


 

I like it, it's a nice avatar


----------



## Diag (Feb 20, 2015)

most of the time i´m playing atlus games on the 3ds.. so if i would be american i´d get a sky3ds for the n3ds and could live with it. but i´m european and have a eu n3ds.. and atlus hates europe  so region-free is nearly a must for me...

btw i watched the older videos from the guy who uploaded the last gw video and saw other older feature videos of gw.. looks like they really do have experience with using "soon" (but they used a smilie after "soon ;-)" ).

i really do hope the dstwo+ arrives "soon".. and will be a card that you put in and start everything without webkit & co. xD *dream* (on the latest fw of course)



> Is it a 'quick shameless buck' if they were bricking clones? Clones aren't just competitors. They just steal your hard work and sell it off as theirs.


 
yea but that was a unnecessary risk they to took, there will always be clones and guys who will look into it/publish it (i remember yifan lu´s page where he described how the gateway exploit works and a comment under it from someone who said he works for gw and he should stop it  don´t know if he was a fake but it was kinda funny). i think trying to prevent that is so like you are trying to prevent piracy.. impossible  the reason sounds kinda strange coming from a flashcard developer


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh wow, new arguments.....like its going to change anything GW does.


----------



## s-arash (Feb 20, 2015)

*stop being salty guys*








BE TOXIC


----------



## Maximoff (Feb 20, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> 2. Sky3DS does exactly what I need it to do, and thanks to the Army Knife by Foxi4, there will no longer be any risk of getting banned.


 

I am curious, my cousin has a Sky3DS, how avoid ban? Can you send me a PM?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 20, 2015)

Maximoff said:


> I am curious, my cousin has a Sky3DS, how avoid ban? Can you send me a PM?


 

Can you check the other thread in this section of the forum?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 20, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Gateway has standards:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Interesting.......satel liked your post even though the member has shown some aggression with GW.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 20, 2015)

satel said:


> can you please change your avatar.
> 
> @ Mods please there should be some rule against using nude/naughty avatars there are children who view this forum too.


Pffft.... kids see much worse on TV these days. Just watch any music video.


----------



## satel (Feb 20, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> we are impatient as well


 

true but to be honest this is only because deep inside we have legit concerns that's the whole N3DS GW support might be FAKE,many excuses for delaying it & now it's been 5 days since they told Garyopa they will be making an announcement but still nothing yet !! does it really take 5 days or more to make an announcement just to explain to your customers after almost 3 months of waiting for your promised update what is truly going on ?


----------



## typ0 (Feb 20, 2015)

satel said:


> true but to be honest this is only because deep inside we have legit concerns that's the whole N3DS GW support might be FAKE,many excuses for delaying it & now it's been 5 days since they told Garyopa they will be making an announcement but still nothing yet !! does it really take 5 days or more to make an announcement just to explain to your customers after almost 3 months of waiting for your promised update what is truly going on ?


 
I don't think it's fake. I think that the video they showed was the "now it's running" phase but no mention or view of what was needed to get it to actually run. Most likely not a nice GUI/copy and paste Launcher file but possibly a method that isn't viable for the average user.

So I do believe they have done it, just not in a way that they can release to the masses with an easy process to trigger/use the exploit.


----------



## johnboyjr (Feb 20, 2015)

i think every one should email them and say f they do not make an announcement we will switch to a different card


----------



## satel (Feb 20, 2015)

typ0 said:


> I don't think it's fake. I think that the video they showed was the "now it's running" phase but no mention or view of what was needed to get it to actually run. Most likely not a nice GUI/copy and paste Launcher file but possibly a method that isn't viable for the average user.
> 
> So I do believe they have done it, just not in a way that they can release to the masses with an easy process to trigger/use the exploit.


 

fake or not suitable for public release after 3 months of hyping it mean the same thing to me.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 20, 2015)

johnboyjr said:


> i think every one should email them and say f they do not make an announcement we will switch to a different card


Blackmail?


----------



## johnboyjr (Feb 20, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Blackmail?


 
yes

make sure you tell them that you plan to sell your gw online used that way they will lose a new sale


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 20, 2015)

johnboyjr said:


> yes
> 
> make sure you tell them that you plan to sell your gw online used that way they will lose a new sale


 

Go ahead....sell the card already.


----------



## Phantom_User (Feb 20, 2015)

johnboyjr said:


> yes
> 
> make sure you tell them that you plan to sell your gw online used that way they will lose a new sale


Lol.. Just lol.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 20, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Blackmail?


BlackEmail


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 20, 2015)

typ0 said:


> I don't think it's fake. I think that the video they showed was the "now it's running" phase but no mention or view of what was needed to get it to actually run. Most likely not a nice GUI/copy and paste Launcher file but possibly a method that isn't viable for the average user.
> 
> So I do believe they have done it, just not in a way that they can release to the masses with an easy process to trigger/use the exploit.


 
That makes me think what if they release a new card, which makes it easy to boot/trigger the exploit


----------



## Suthek (Feb 20, 2015)

johnboyjr said:


> i think every one should email them and say f they do not make an announcement we will switch to a different card


 

What homebrew card are you switching to exactly?


----------



## satel (Feb 20, 2015)

johnboyjr said:


> yes
> 
> make sure you tell them that you plan to sell your gw online used that way they will lose a new sale


 

actually some people have already sold their spare GW cards but will this really have any effects on millionaires such as the GW team ?  their worry lay somewhere else (like where to stash their newly found wealth safely).


----------



## grkazan11 (Feb 20, 2015)

I hope they can announce it soon, I'm so close to importing a white one from Japan or Europe.

Quick question, if I don't really care about playing online 3DS games, will that decrease the chances of getting banned by using gateway?


----------



## Solar47 (Feb 20, 2015)

grkazan11 said:


> I hope they can announce it soon, I'm so close to importing a white one from Japan or Europe.
> 
> Quick question, if I don't really care about playing online 3DS games, will that decrease the chances of getting banned by using gateway?


 

if you dont play online there is no chance you will get banned 

and if you do want to play online you can always buy the game then you will never have anything to worry about


----------



## grkazan11 (Feb 20, 2015)

Solar47 said:


> if you dont play online there is no chance you will get banned
> 
> and if you do want to play online you can always buy the game then you will never have anything to worry about


 
Thanks for answer Solar. That sounds great, know begins the patient wait for the Gateway team to announce support for the new 3ds.


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 20, 2015)

Maximoff said:


> I am curious, my cousin has a Sky3DS, how avoid ban? Can you send me a PM?



Here you go:https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-sky-army-knife-a-sky3ds-template-tool.382118/


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 20, 2015)

Solar47 said:


> if you dont play online there is no chance you will get banned
> 
> and if you do want to play online you can always buy the game then you will never have anything to worry about



Not so. It is fairly easy to have the handheld store headers of everything you used, and new updates can easily ban/disable consoles  that used software with said headers.  Their EULA let's them do just that, and you agreed to it by using your handheld.

While unlikely, never say never.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## 2Hack (Feb 20, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> Lol.. Just lol.


 
You're still alive on the forums


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 20, 2015)

oooooohhh! GW website changed!   now we have a button to goto the manual and.....wait for it...... another button to goto the old 3.0.3 update.

Epic.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 20, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> oooooohhh! GW website changed! now we have a button to goto the manual and.....wait for it...... another button to goto the old 3.0.3 update.
> 
> Epic.


wut?


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 20, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> oooooohhh! GW website changed! now we have a button to goto the manual and.....wait for it...... another button to goto the old 3.0.3 update.
> 
> Epic.


 

Naw man they totally have the 3.0.4 update there


----------



## kaiomar (Feb 20, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> oooooohhh! GW website changed! now we have a button to goto the manual and.....wait for it...... another button to goto the old 3.0.3 update.
> 
> Epic.


 
Which button are you talking about ?..Manual link is here since 2weeks


----------



## lolboy (Feb 20, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


>




So true!


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 20, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> Which button are you talking about ?..Manual link is here since 2weeks


 
I might be on Crack. Were the buttons there before?


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Feb 20, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> I might be on Crack. Were the buttons there before?


 
post a screenshot and mark what you're describing, then you don't need to describe anything and we can stop the poking in the dark


----------



## kaiomar (Feb 20, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> I might be on Crack. Were the buttons there before?


 
Yeah you are on Crack


----------



## MontyQ (Feb 20, 2015)

waitway rocks I have 3 lol and a sky3ds to play games while I wait to plsy games lmao.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 20, 2015)

China is on chinese new year vacation. I wouldn't expect anything within the next week.
Unless GW are not chinese... then tomorrow.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 20, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> China is on chinese new year vacation. I wouldn't expect anything within the next week.
> Unless GW are not chinese... then tomorrow.


Gary did say that the team are spread out all over


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 20, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> China is on chinese new year vacation. I wouldn't expect anything within the next week.
> Unless GW are not chinese... then tomorrow.



It's not Gateway we're waiting for at this point, it's the resellers. Once they have enough stock, then gateway should release the update.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 20, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> oooooohhh! GW website changed! now we have a button to goto the manual and.....wait for it...... another button to goto the old 3.0.3 update.
> 
> Epic.


 
yup my phone got the update too lol. so it seems like somebody over at gdub is at least working... but if sony and gary are to be believed it doesnt matter if theyre working or not shit still aint coming out till resellers get new stock. :/


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't see how resellers have an effect on when they release the update. I don't see other companies waiting for resellers to get stock before releasing a software update... They'll release when it's finished.


----------



## satel (Feb 20, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Gary did say that the team are spread out all over


 

& of course you believe him ?? and you are usually the one who asks for a proof too   personally i think the team is less than a handful of hackers & most are based in USA if not ALL.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 20, 2015)

satel said:


> & of course you believe him ?? and you are usually the one who asks for a proof too  personally i think the team is less than a handful of hackers & most are based in USA if not ALL.


Perhaps Intuition. It doesn't seem like a crazy claim, but given his track record then maybe.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 20, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> It's not Gateway we're waiting for at this point, it's the resellers. Once they have enough stock, then gateway should release the update.


What where did that come from?


----------



## satel (Feb 20, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> I don't see how resellers have an effect on when they release the update. I don't see other companies waiting for resellers to get stock before releasing a software update... They'll release when it's finished.


 

exactly they didn't have issues with stock when they released the 3.0 Ultra which has far much bigger install base but now all of sudden they have stock issues with the much smaller N3DS install base.


----------



## satel (Feb 20, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Perhaps Intuition. It doesn't seem like a crazy claim, but given his track record then maybe.


 

given his track record is a good one.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 20, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Gary did say that the team are spread out all over


That's probably true. But, as for the core development team, I'm not sure. They are the ones doing the hard work after all and they are probably in one location so they can work more efficiently.



boomie0123 said:


> It's not Gateway we're waiting for at this point, it's the resellers. Once they have enough stock, then gateway should release the update.


What makes you think that?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 20, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> It's not Gateway we're waiting for at this point, it's the resellers. Once they have enough stock, then gateway should release the update.


 

This shit made no sense.....


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 20, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> I don't see how resellers have an effect on when they release the update. I don't see other companies waiting for resellers to get stock before releasing a software update... They'll release when it's finished.


 

If Gateway drops the N3DS update when the resellers are out of stock people will turn to their competition (such as sky3ds). They rather wait until the Chinese new year holiday is over so they can ship more out first. Still just a theory though


----------



## kaiomar (Feb 20, 2015)

i can understand that but they must announce their plans ! 
We don't even know if GW will support new3ds...


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 20, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> If Gateway drops the N3DS update when the resellers are out of stock people will turn to their competition. They rather wait until the Chinese new year holiday is over so they can ship more out first. Still just a theory though


 

OK, so resellers are out of stock, AND update not released - No where for anyone to turn to but competition right now.... I see no logic in your statement, hence I say they will release when it's ready.


----------



## satel (Feb 20, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> It's not Gateway we're waiting for at this point, it's the resellers. Once they have enough stock, then gateway should release the update.


 

i see some people are calling bullshit to boomie0123 post !!


but no one dared calling her post the same ? 


SonyUSA said:


> Just waiting, mostly...
> 
> As it turns out, shortly after the 72-hour announcement, resellers went nuts and sent out emails because they were low/out of stock and all the new shipments were delayed for CNY, so they were throwing a fit not to release the update yet because they wouldn't be able to fill orders and would lose tons of sales to competitors. It's my belief this delayed the release of the exploit since resellers sales = GW sales. Hopefully after CNY ends next week and/or the shipments finally leave China the update should launch.


----------



## Diag (Feb 20, 2015)

that post is the biggest bs from all... we should really mail that to the resellers and ask if that´s true

(and even if... the reason is still full of..)

edit: i mean of sonyusa of course  i remember that post too..


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 20, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> OK, so resellers are out of stock, AND update not released - No where for anyone to turn to but competition right now.... I see no logic in your statement, hence I say they will release when it's ready.


 

The quote Satel just link was where I first read this "theory". Don't shoot the messenger! 

We should also consider that people are waiting to see if Gateway will have N3DS support in order to determine if they want to go Gateway or sky3ds... so if they release the update and don't have stock then people will just get frustrated and go sky3ds.


----------



## PeepersCreepers (Feb 20, 2015)

boomie0123 said:


> It's not Gateway we're waiting for at this point, it's the resellers. Once they have enough stock, then gateway should release the update.


 





SaggyBeans said:


> If Gateway drops the N3DS update when the resellers are out of stock people will turn to their competition (such as sky3ds). They rather wait until the Chinese new year holiday is over so they can ship more out first. Still just a theory though


 
I call bullshit.

Look at some of the sites. The ones that list their number of carts anyway. They have over 1000 Gateways. How is that low stock?

My guess is the team is on vacation. The card is manufactured in China, odds are it is programmed in China as well.
No point in doing the multirom support wait again since Sky3DS works NOW.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 20, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> The quote Satel just link was where I first read this "theory". Don't shoot the messenger!
> 
> We should also consider that people are waiting to see if Gateway will have N3DS support in order to determine if they want to go Gateway or sky3ds... so if they release the update and don't have stock then people will just get frustrated and go sky3ds.


No
If they were going to go with sky they would have already or will cause there is no update not cause of low stock
It makes fuckall sense 
Also makes fuckall sense to hold the update at this point they should have released at least when n3ds dropped in US 
The longer they wait the harder it will be for their customers to find off the shelf exploitable consoles and more people are liable to update their already purchased exploitable consoles too,if they are really smart they will try to release something before March 13 the because that's when another new 3 ds title exclusive drops and could update consoles to 9.3 plus 
I know a few people with kids who have exploitable n3ds consoles whonintold to stay off line for now but have stopped short of recommending a GW yet because no update , those people have code name steam on. Preorder though 
So if it's not out by the 13th and that game ships with. 

 9.3plus then there are more sales lost


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 20, 2015)

weatMod said:


> No
> If they were going to go with sky they would have already or will cause there is no update not cause of low stock
> It makes fuckall sense
> Also makes fuckall sense to hold the update at this point they should have released at least when n3ds dropped in US
> ...


 

Ya I don't quite believe the low stock story anymore either. I just checked the last website on the US official resellers page and they have "9516 Units in stock" LOL so they clearly have enough. I still rather wait a couple weeks than waste money on another card that might not turn up being better than gateway if they have support soon..


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 20, 2015)

SonyUSA earlier stated that because many resellers are running low on stock have been asking GW to delay the update till they can stock up, because if GW releases the update now clients will turn to competition resellers. This can be totally legit. Also GW would prefer to sell a ton of stock to resellers (who will probably overstock) before the update comes than after when the resellers would see the market flow and order less stock


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 20, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> SonyUSA earlier stated that because many resellers are running low on stock have been asking GW to delay the update till they can stock up, because if GW releases the update now clients will turn to competition resellers. This can be totally legit. Also GW would prefer to sell a ton of stock to resellers (who will probably overstock) before the update comes than after when the resellers would see the market flow and order less stock



What? All that means is that consumers will buy a working card. I did, and sold my Gateway. Both my friends bought a N3DS and a Sky. Those are sales taken right from Gateway.

If they can't understand that, all the power to their competitors.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 20, 2015)

Well don't worry. You will buy a GW again when update is out


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 20, 2015)

You would think Gateway would make some kind of announcement.. maybe they only have bad news to tell


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 20, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Well don't worry. You will buy a GW again when update is out


 

No he won't, if he updates his system.


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 20, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> SonyUSA earlier stated that because many resellers are running low on stock have been asking GW to delay the update till they can stock up, because if GW releases the update now clients will turn to competition resellers. This can be totally legit. Also GW would prefer to sell a ton of stock to resellers (who will probably overstock) before the update comes than after when the resellers would see the market flow and order less stock


 

This exactly. It makes the most sense to maximize their profit. In the end, you have to remember Gateway is a business, and they're out to make money. Sure they're doing great things for the 3DS hacking scene, but they have to make money to sustain themselves too.


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 20, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Well don't worry. You will buy a GW again when update is out



Maybe. But in the meantime I am actually playing games on my N3DS.

By the time the Sky is no longer supported, odds are the next Nintendo handheld will be around the corner. 

If not, hopefully my Wii U is hacked. 
Otherwise I still have 19 Steam games to play.

What these companies don't seem to understand is that there are hundreds of things competing for our time. If something doesn't work, I will simply move on to something that does.


----------



## Fulcaire (Feb 20, 2015)

SonyUSA can't be considered a credible source though. For all we know, her and Gary are a random hillbilly couple in a trailer park using a old macintosh computer making up shit for their own pure entertainment while having buttsex and watching squirrels.


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 20, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> Ya I don't quite believe the low stock story anymore either. I just checked the last website on the US official resellers page and they have "9516 Units in stock" LOL so they clearly have enough. I still rather wait a couple weeks than waste money on another card that might not turn up being better than gateway if they have support soon..


 

A stock of nearly 10 thousand Gateways sounds less likely than the low stock story, really. That's a pretty goddamn big number just for one reseller.


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 20, 2015)

The conjecture in this thread is over 9000!


----------



## omegart (Feb 20, 2015)

Fulcaire said:


> SonyUSA can't be considered a credible source though. For all we know, her and Gary are a random hillbilly couple in a trailer park using a old macintosh computer making up shit for their own pure entertainment while having buttsex and watching squirrels.


 
Make sense.. now we know how she got pregnant


----------



## Click This (Feb 20, 2015)

Has anybody thought to ask some of the retailers to correlate those statements?


----------



## PhoenixWrightX (Feb 20, 2015)

This thread is overrated.


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 20, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> A stock of nearly 10 thousand Gateways sounds less likely than the low stock story, really. That's a pretty goddamn big number just for one reseller.



Exactly. A site has over 9000 Gateways. How is that low? 
Its over 9000!!!!!!!

Lol all jokes aside, if you have more than 9000 Gateways, you ate NOT low on stock.

The GW team needs to give us a real reason, otherwise there is literally no reason not to get a Sky. I have one and it's glorious.


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 20, 2015)

Click This said:


> Has anybody thought to ask some of the retailers to correlate those statements?


 

It'd be pretty hard to find out which retailers they meant. Perhaps it's just some local (read: chinese) retailers they don't want to burn. I mean, sure, mass-email them all but I don't think anyone will answer honestly. Who would want to admit that they're understocked and that they could drop your order due to that?


----------



## kingsora831 (Feb 20, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> The conjecture in this thread is over 9000!


 

Soon..Soon its only at 8847 now. Lol

In the meantime im keeping my MM N3ds in the box till gw releases the update and my Hori tpu case arrives in march.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 20, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> A stock of nearly 10 thousand Gateways sounds less likely than the low stock story, really. That's a pretty goddamn big number just for one reseller.


How much stock resellers have is totally irrelevant the longer they delay the more sales they will lose to updated consoles sky and customers not being able to buy exploitable consoles off the shelf they would have sold a lot more if they had it ready before or by the US launch and now we see even launch day consoles were a mixed bag 
They would have benefitted by having it out with. Exploitable consoles still on the shelf 
The longer they wait the worse it will be , kids are impatient and once games start shipping with over 9.2 they are going to bleed sales like crazy , they need to get it out before new games with higher FW ship out and also allow for shipping time for their product and that window is rapidly closing they should release something at least a week before the release of code name steam 
So potential customers can have their card before the release of that game which will probably update consoles past 9.2


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 20, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> Exactly. A site has over 9000 Gateways. How is that low?
> Its over 9000!!!!!!!
> 
> Lol all jokes aside, if you have more than 9000 Gateways, you ate NOT low on stock.
> ...


 
He was saying that it's unlikely that the particular reseller has nearly 10,000 units. That's a shit ton of capital to put up front for something that you 'expect' to sell that many units of. He is saying it's more than likely that the reseller is lying about how many units they have.


----------



## Herre (Feb 20, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> Exactly. A site has over 9000 Gateways. How is that low?
> Its over 9000!!!!!!!
> 
> Lol all jokes aside, if you have more than 9000 Gateways, you ate NOT low on stock.
> ...



The only possible reason is, waitway fooled us, the red card in their video is a new hardware, they gonna clean their remaining stocks, and release the new hardware...
Sounds horrible....


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 20, 2015)

Herre said:


> The only possible reason is, waitway fooled us, the red card in their video is a new hardware, they gonna clean their remaining stocks, and release the new hardware...
> Sounds horrible....


 
inb4 this happens...

That would be quite sad. However, I did see an email somewhere. Someone emailed them about their GW on new 3DS, they said latest patch will support all of the GW cards.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 20, 2015)

only reason we buy the red card is so it can pass the check that we actually payed them, people freaking out that we need a new version should calm down, they also confirmed this in the emails
we don't really need the red card thanks to devmenu, it's gw forcing us to pay


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 20, 2015)

Herre said:


> The only possible reason is, waitway fooled us, the red card in their video is a new hardware, they gonna clean their remaining stocks, and release the new hardware...
> Sounds horrible....


 
wow... I can think of mannnnny more reasons than just that lol.


----------



## Herre (Feb 20, 2015)

2Hack said:


> wow... I can think of mannnnny more reasons than just that lol.


Let us just run this hype train Yay!


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 20, 2015)

Herre said:


> Let us just run this hype train Yay!


 
I think it's obvious GW are just enjoying the hype train, and watching this thread to procrastinate rather than work on the update


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 20, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> He was saying that it's unlikely that the particular reseller has nearly 10,000 units. That's a shit ton of capital to put up front for something that you 'expect' to sell that many units of. He is saying it's more than likely that the reseller is lying about how many units they have.



Hard to believe, since most resellers that list number of cards have over 1000. 2 have over 9000.

So the "low stock" theory is utter bullcrap.


----------



## grkazan11 (Feb 20, 2015)

A little new to this, but what's the most recent news about gateway for n3ds? Are they close to hacking it?

Also, when do you guys expect gateway to be ready for the new 3ds?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 20, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> Hard to believe, since most resellers that list number of cards have over 1000. 2 have over 9000.
> 
> So the "low stock" theory is utter bullcrap.


 
let's wait till after feb 28th and see what's up then, before calling the low stock theory "utter bullcrap"

Though that's ssooooo far awayy


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 20, 2015)

Herre said:


> The only possible reason is, waitway fooled us, the red card in their video is a new hardware, they gonna clean their remaining stocks, and release the new hardware...
> Sounds horrible....


 
It's an FPGA, literally no reason to have a new card. They've already states multiple times that their old card will work with the new update, I don't know why everyone seems to think this is the case.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 20, 2015)

grkazan11 said:


> A little new to this, but what's the most recent news about gateway for n3ds? Are they close to hacking it?
> 
> Also, when do you guys expect gateway to be ready for the new 3ds?


 
read the past 443 pages. It's very informative. Once you finish, read this one: https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-working-on-the-new-nintendo-3ds.375107/


----------



## Erol (Feb 20, 2015)

Yeah, n3DS and gateway is not happening, I guess. Bought 2 Sky3DS. Fuck Gatewait.


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 20, 2015)

Erol said:


> Yeah, n3DS and gateway is not happening, I guess. Bought 2 Sky3DS. Fuck Gatewait.


 

Gateway is so sad panda because you left


----------



## Nuxx20 (Feb 20, 2015)

Erol said:


> Yeah, n3DS and gateway is not happening, I guess. Bought 2 Sky3DS. Fuck Gatewait.


I just went for an "old" 3DS XL + gateway. I think it's the better combination


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 20, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> I just went for an "old" 3DS XL + gateway. I think it's the better combination


 
Good plan. I got an N3DS so I could have a 9.0 firmware. I have GW in my O3DS and 3DSXL and an R4i in my N3DS for DS and emulators. Once N3DS support is out I'll swap the GW into the N3DS and keep the XL for emulators etc.


----------



## satel (Feb 20, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> I just went for an "old" 3DS XL + gateway. I think it's the better combination


 

not if you own & prefer gaming on the better built console with super stable 3D then SKY3DS is the only option available.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 20, 2015)

I would laugh my ass of if the DSTwo+ turns out to be a Sky clone with a DS flashcard all in one


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 20, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I would laugh my ass of if the DSTwo+ turns out to be a Sky clone with a DS flashcard all in one


 
LOL. like QQ3DS? a "dual mode" card. erm... actually two bloody cards.


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 20, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I would laugh my ass of if the DSTwo+ turns out to be a Sky clone with a DS flashcard all in one



Lol. I would buy it right away and sell my Sky.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 20, 2015)

This should be the official anthem for all GW users who are waiting for the upcoming N3DS support.


----------



## kaiomar (Feb 20, 2015)

when will supercard release their new flashcard ?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 20, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> when will supercard release their new flashcard ?


 
Soon.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 20, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> LOL. like QQ3DS? a "dual mode" card. erm... actually two bloody cards.





TehLexinator said:


> Lol. I would buy it right away and swll my Sky.


 
It would be so awesome if it all worked in one including the emulators. I would insta-buy it


----------



## kaiomar (Feb 20, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Soon.


 
as gateway ?! hahaha


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 20, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> as gateway ?! hahaha



Why laugh? I am 99% sure they will release the proper firmware. Not sure how long it will take, but they will do it. 

Take a look at multirom support. It happened, just months after after it was supposed to.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 20, 2015)

While everyone is waiting for the Gateway hype here is a song in celebration of the release of the latest zelda game MM3D:


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 20, 2015)

If only gateway updated as often as this topic, if only


----------



## satel (Feb 20, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> when will supercard release their new flashcard ?


 

the plan was to release it in january but since GW released support for higher firmware consoles up to 9.2 they delayed supercard dstwo+ release until they can copy gateway's recent work & offer support up to 9.2 firmwares the same.

but i believe the supercard has extra features like slow motion,cheats & custom saves which if true can only boost sales of the new card even further plus let's not forget the good reputation the supercard team has & the fact that they do communicate directly with their customers even though they don't speak english that well but still far better than the way the american based gateway team communicates with their poorly treated customers..


----------



## kelroy (Feb 20, 2015)

I hope that they dont offer cheats. Because this its a shit. And the people how use it too.

Then they will start to ban really hard, and as always... we gonna loose much more.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 20, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> While everyone is waiting for the Gateway hype here is a song in celebration of the release of the latest zelda game MM3D:



Link is kinda *hot.*

Dude, nope


----------



## escherbach (Feb 20, 2015)

Can't reveal source - but the new nintendo will not work with gateway for the forseeable future.

You can still get the old 3ds for great value - so if you really need this free game option (and I know there are poor people who really have no other option) buy one of those older 3ds models. Sky3ds will almost certainly be blocked soon - and it is not a great solution for multi-roms in any case (too slow switching games, online risk, sdcard incompatibility, save-state corruption etc etc)


----------



## satel (Feb 20, 2015)

kelroy said:


> I hope that they dont offer cheats. Because this its a shit. And the people how use it too.
> 
> Then they will start to ban really hard, and as always... we gonna loose much more.


 

i think the cheats,sm & rts features are for DS mode only not 3DS,but i could be wrong.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 20, 2015)

kelroy said:


> I hope that they dont offer cheats. Because this its a shit. And the people how use it too.
> 
> Then they will start to ban really hard, and as always... we gonna loose much more.


 
I personally would love a way to patch the code.bin without decrypting and repacking things over and over again. Would make reverse engineering nice and it would enable easy modding without installing any weird .cias or whatever.


----------



## Breith (Feb 20, 2015)

escherbach said:


> Can't reveal source - but the new nintendo will not work with gateway for the forseeable future.


 
So shut up if it's for just starting new rumors.


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 20, 2015)

satel said:


> the plan was to release it in january but since GW released support for higher firmware consoles up to 9.2 they delayed supercard dstwo+ release until they can copy gateway's recent work & offer support up to 9.2 firmwares the same.
> 
> but i believe the supercard has extra features like slow motion,cheats & custom saves which if true can only boost sales of the new card even further plus let's not forget the good reputation the supercard team has & the fact that they do communicate directly with their customers even though they don't speak english that well but still far better than the way the american based gateway team communicates with their poorly treated customers..


 

Yeah the Supercard's communication is so good that you're still guessing why they haven't released yet, what features it will have or when they will release it.

You're basically in favor of a company that is as "guilty" as Gateway.

While I love Supercard, definitely not for their communication.


----------



## kaiomar (Feb 20, 2015)

escherbach said:


> Can't reveal source - but the new nintendo will not work with gateway for the forseeable future.
> 
> You can still get the old 3ds for great value - so if you really need this free game option (and I know there are poor people who really have no other option) buy one of those older 3ds models. Sky3ds will almost certainly be blocked soon - and it is not a great solution for multi-roms in any case (too slow switching games, online risk, sdcard incompatibility, save-state corruption etc etc)


 

We'll see "soon"..


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 20, 2015)

escherbach said:


> Can't reveal source - but the new nintendo will not work with gateway for the forseeable future.
> 
> You can still get the old 3ds for great value - so if you really need this free game option (and I know there are poor people who really have no other option) buy one of those older 3ds models. Sky3ds will almost certainly be blocked soon - and it is not a great solution for multi-roms in any case (too slow switching games, online risk, sdcard incompatibility, save-state corruption etc etc)


 
"Sources".

Multiple people within the scene already have their own CFWs and kernel access working just fine on the N3DS. Nothing at all is stopping Gateway from doing the same except for new encryption which Nintendo might bring up, in which case they'll probably get around it one way or another anyways.


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 20, 2015)

escherbach said:


> Can't reveal source - but the new nintendo will not work with gateway for the forseeable future.


 

Can't reveal source, but this post is BS.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 20, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> Can't reveal source, but this post is BS.


 
Oh you can reveal your source, it's me, and I confirm, this post is pure bullshit.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 20, 2015)

Breith said:


> So shut up if it's for just starting new rumors.


 

Let them ruin this forum, if they want to spread false rumors and debunk GW good.  The less noobs using GW the better.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 20, 2015)

escherbach said:


> Can't reveal source - but the new nintendo will not work with gateway for the forseeable future.
> 
> You can still get the old 3ds for great value - so if you really need this free game option (and I know there are poor people who really have no other option) buy one of those older 3ds models. Sky3ds will almost certainly be blocked soon - and it is not a great solution for multi-roms in any case (too slow switching games, online risk, sdcard incompatibility, save-state corruption etc etc)


 
But without the source you don't have any creditable evidence


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 20, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> But without the source you don't have any creditable evidence


Isn't that the case of everything that has been said in this thread ?


----------



## Kuin (Feb 20, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> Isn't that the case of everything that has been said in this thread ?


 
No, some of us had proof (I had an email about what I said) and Garyopa is in the scene since years, he have a "reputation", and he is admin on the forum where there is the official Gateway forum so the fact that he have link with the team seems really possible. But someone who just come, with no proof, no sources, no reputation and says that "Oh the N3DS will never be supported by the GW, I know it for sure, but I can't tell you my source", well, it's not really credible. :/


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 20, 2015)

Yay are we playing the "sources" game again? I'm down!!


----------



## 2skies (Feb 20, 2015)

Cite that shiz like MLA, kid.


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 20, 2015)

.   Come on everbody lets screw over Walmart while we wait for gateway.  Watch the video and be amazed.  Piracy takes no effort at all anymore.  its pathetic.


----------



## satel (Feb 20, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> Yeah the Supercard's communication is so good that you're still guessing why they haven't released yet, what features it will have or when they will release it.
> 
> You're basically in favor of a company that is as "guilty" as Gateway.
> 
> While I love Supercard, definitely not for their communication.


 

they did release list of the features but never once gave a date for the product release so how can you compare them with the gateway team ? did they give a release date ? or showed a video clip of their card working on the n3ds or even 3ds or made many broken promises about a release date or time ? NO, in all of flash card makers before or after gateway appeared on the scene you will not find one which can be fairly compare to the gateway team when it comes to communicating with customers & making broken promises about a release date.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 20, 2015)

If this "no support for N3DS with GW" thing is true (and I HIGHLY doubt it), I might just update my New3DS and make it a "legit" console to play legit games, like MH4U (which diserve to be bought) or MM, Xenoblade... I don't want to wait so much, and switch with different linkers, buy a GW, sell it, buy a sky, sell it, buy a DSTWO, sell it, etc etc,  I'll stick with the GW on my Old3DSXL, and for the games that I really feel diserve a buy or which I wanna play online (like MH4U, Xenoblade (it's my favorite game) etc etc), then I'll just buy them. In France you can find 3DS games for approximatly 37$ in day one, it's not that expensive.

So, Old3DSXL: for use with the GW, like I'm doing now, for play random games, DLC, eShop games and homebrow.
And, New3DSXL: for play legit games, online games, games that I really feel diserve a purshase (with not 100 DLC coming for exemple). Until the "MASTER LINKER" comes out, whatever his brand, whatever if it's an update to the GW (since I'll still have it) and then I'll think about using a linker on it.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 20, 2015)

Supercard team take even longer with releases than gateway 
People have short memories their SNES emulator and video player took forever


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 21, 2015)

Literally this, every other weekend.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 21, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Literally this, every other weekend.


 







I want this. kbye


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 21, 2015)

satel said:


> they did release list of the features


 

That list was never confirmed by the supercard team, that's the freaking point(despite a lot of people contacting them about it), also not releasing a video is actually bad...

They made the same promises the Gateway team did - soon.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 21, 2015)

Kuin said:


> If this "no support for N3DS with GW" thing is true (and I HIGHLY doubt it), I might just update my New3DS and make it a "legit" console to play legit games, like MH4U (which diserve to be bought) or MM, Xenoblade... I don't want to wait so much, and switch with different linkers, buy a GW, sell it, buy a sky, sell it, buy a DSTWO, sell it, etc etc, I'll stick with the GW on my Old3DSXL, and for the games that I really feel diserve a buy or which I wanna play online (like MH4U, Xenoblade (it's my favorite game) etc etc), then I'll just buy them. In France you can find 3DS games for approximatly 37$ in day one, it's not that expensive.
> 
> So, Old3DSXL: for use with the GW, like I'm doing now, for play random games, DLC, eShop games and homebrow.
> And, New3DSXL: for play legit games, online games, games that I really feel diserve a purshase (with not 100 DLC coming for exemple). Until the "MASTER LINKER" comes out, whatever his brand, whatever if it's an update to the GW (since I'll still have it) and then I'll think about using a linker on it.


 

Just do it...........


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 21, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Literally this, every other weekend.


 


What breed?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 21, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> .   Come on everbody lets screw over Walmart while we wait for gateway.  Watch the video and be amazed.  Piracy takes no effort at all anymore.  its pathetic.



That's just dirty bro  

At least piracy is simply copying instead of stealing. Imagine the kid opening this and the pure disappointment as they notice it's empty  

That was me once. 

That was not nice


----------



## Kuin (Feb 21, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Just do it...........


 
I'm waiting for the next GW update, at least their "announcement" on their website, to hear what they have to say. And if it's not "the update is here, it's supporting the New 3DS", then yes I'll do it, because another "well please wait, it will come out later this year", no way, I wanna use my New3DS and my NNID account on it (since I have a few digital games I bought).


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 21, 2015)

MH4U is awesome, guys. Don't hesitate to buy it it worth it.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 21, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> MH4U is awesome, guys. Don't hesitate to buy it it worth it.


 
Yes yes I tried it and it's an awesome game, and 33€ for 500h+ of playing, it really worth it. Not like the 6h of The Order on PS4 for exemple!  (but it's just my opinion)


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 21, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> MH4U is awesome, guys. Don't hesitate to buy it it worth it.


Been playing my MM3D. Really love it except for the frame hiccups. 

Just want to have gw so I can play my digital copy of RE:R and my other d/l'ed games already. Wanna truly use the c-stick


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 21, 2015)

Exactly!
But 45 euros for me, not 33. Even at this price it worth it.for me anyway.
Honestly my mom bough me the game. xD So it cost me nothing. Only this fact is an event by itself. 

MM3D, I think I'll not play this game. I don't know, Zelda doesn't appear sexy for me anymore. 

I play on N3DS of course, and the 3D is absolutely crazy. Plus the second joystick is a miracle, everything is just perfect.
I can't wait to play Xenoblade Chronicles in those conditions!!!!! 
AND I want to see what will be DBZ extreme butoden. God I want it too!


----------



## satel (Feb 21, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> That list was never confirmed by the supercard team, that's the freaking point(despite a lot of people contacting them about it), also not releasing a video is actually bad...
> 
> They made the same promises the Gateway team did - soon.


 

bad in your eyes only as the product is still "work in progress" they have not released it yet to the market,they have sold nothing on hype & false hope so they owe you zilch. ok get the freaking point now ? once they release the product then you can come & complain about their lack of comms.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 21, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> Exactly!
> But 45 euros for me, not 33. Even at this price it worth it.for me anyway.
> Honestly my mom bough me the game. xD So it cost me nothing. Only this fact is an event by itself.
> 
> ...


So exited for DBZ anything  

Give MM3D a try with GW. I mean, why not.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 21, 2015)

escherbach said:


> Sky3ds will almost certainly be blocked soon - and it is not a great solution for multi-roms in any case (too slow switching games, online risk, sdcard incompatibility, save-state corruption etc etc)


 

It will certainly be blocked, but that depends on the user of the console. If the user updates, then the card will be blocked. 
Should just do what everyone else does, never update. XD


----------



## Kuin (Feb 21, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> It will certainly be blocked, but that depends on the user of the console. If the user updates, then the card will be blocked.
> Should just do what everyone else does, never update. XD


But if no update, no online games (since there is no emunand on the sky), and it will reduce even MORE the attraction for the sky... No NDS games, no DLC, no eShop games, no region free, and now no online? Would really sucks for them. :/


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 21, 2015)

The time is coming. I can feel it in my dentures. The locomotive is goin at a speed of a record-breaking 1cm per second.




Ra1d said:


> Cry like you do 50 times/page in this thread ? No, thanks.
> 
> On a serious note, you're like the king of propaganda and bullshit spreading.


Btw, do ya think we should give a title to all the well known dudes round this thread?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 21, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Been playing my MM3D. Really love it except for the frame hiccups.
> 
> Just want to have gw so I can play my digital copy of RE:R and my other d/l'ed games already. Wanna truly use the c-stick


I got some heavy lag with 3d enabled, lens of truth and darmani's ghost in the same screen lol.


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Feb 21, 2015)

Forecast for this weekend on the GW front:
jack shit.

See you next weekend, and as always ENJOY!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> . Come on everbody lets screw over Walmart while we wait for gateway. Watch the video and be amazed. Piracy takes no effort at all anymore. its pathetic.


 

Hah I remember those things. When I was young and worked at a retailer, we just slapped a little circular sticker over the edges of the game. No sticker, no return. 

We had a guy who we ended up tracking down using one of these. Moron would come in twice a week to return 3+ games. I think after the 2nd time they finally caught on. With the internet, don't know why people would even risk it these days.


----------



## insidestraight (Feb 21, 2015)

Sometimes I like to read a few pages of this thread to have a laugh at the delusional gateway supporters, lol, anyway back to playing MH4 and MM on my Sky3ds.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 21, 2015)

satel said:


> haha i knew it,you're just another butthurt gw fanboy.


 
IS that the only response you have to someone correcting you or taking notice of your constant whining?


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 21, 2015)

insidestraight said:


> Sometimes I like to read a few pages of this thread to have a laugh at the delusional gateway supporters, lol, anyway back to playing MH4 and MM on my Sky3ds.


You make it sound like it's wrong to want more features at some uncertain, and possibly non-existent, point in the future


----------



## satel (Feb 21, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> IS that the only response you have to someone correcting you or taking notice of your constant whining?


 

no one is forcing you or him to read my posts,put me on your ignore list & continue living your happy lives.


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 21, 2015)

gunner007 said:


> Hah I remember those things. When I was young and worked at a retailer, we just slapped a little circular sticker over the edges of the game. No sticker, no return.
> 
> We had a guy who we ended up tracking down using one of these. Moron would come in twice a week to return 3+ games. I think after the 2nd time they finally caught on. With the internet, don't know why people would even risk it these days.


Plus, the thing is like 400 dollars.  It really is nice to dream though.  It really is...


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 21, 2015)

553 more pages to go


----------



## Canadacdn (Feb 21, 2015)

Just like they did with their "Ultra" release, Gateway won't budge until their competition over at Supercard announces their latest move. Ultra was released right after the DSTWO+ was announced. If you want to speed up the gatewait, bug Supercard team to release more info.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 21, 2015)

Canadacdn said:


> Just like they did with their "Ultra" release, Gateway won't budge until their competition over at Supercard announces their latest move. Ultra was released right after the DSTWO+ was announced. If you want to speed up the gatewait, bug Supercard team to release more info.


 
August 14th was when DSTWO+ was going to make announcement.  I think you are onto something here.


----------



## Ericss (Feb 21, 2015)

insidestraight said:


> Sometimes I like to read a few pages of this thread to have a laugh at the delusional gateway supporters, lol, anyway back to playing MH4 and MM on my Sky3ds.


Am I supposed to be jealous? I've been playing both MM3D and MH4U on my GW without issues for the last days. And what do you know, I could even play the latter online without getting banned by using the private header I obtained thanks to GW's cart dumping feature


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 21, 2015)

Ericss said:


> Am I supposed to be jealous? I've been playing both MM3D and MH4U on my GW without issues for the last days. And what do you know, I could even play the latter online without getting banned by using the private header I obtained thanks to GW's cart dumping feature


Speaking of which, anyone wants to do some MonHan whilst waiting for the update?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 21, 2015)

insidestraight said:


> Sometimes I like to read a few pages of this thread to have a laugh at the delusional gateway supporters, lol, anyway back to playing MH4 and MM on my Sky3ds.


 
 I just like it better when I constantly read about the ones who've made the purchase and are complaining.

 I like it better when someone wants to twist words around to make it look like a fanboy/supporter post.

Best part is that the same ones keep coming back typing the same bs cry but are still here, again and again.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 21, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I just like it better when I constantly read about the ones who've made the purchase and are complaining.
> 
> I like it better when someone wants to twist words around to make it look like a fanboy/supporter post.
> 
> Best part is that the same ones keep coming back typing the same bs cry but are still here, again and again.


 
OMGZZ Y MY GW NO WORK ON MY N3DS 

Seriously though, I think some people need to tone the complaining down just a tiny notch. If you want to complain, why not send Gateway an e-mail or two (or 10) stating your discontent? At least that would have a chance of doing anything or getting that feedback everyone seems to want so much.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 21, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> OMGZZ Y MY GW NO WORK ON MY N3DS
> 
> Seriously though, I think some people need to tone the complaining down just a tiny notch. If you want to complain, why not send Gateway an e-mail or two (or 10) stating your discontent? At least that would have a chance of doing anything or getting that feedback everyone seems to want so much.


 

You know what....yeah send your complaints to them. Geez....


----------



## Pounou (Feb 21, 2015)

So i made a choice ... I keep my GW for my old 3ds xl on firmware 4.5 and i just updated my n3ds xl to 9.5.
GW team say no emunand for 9,5 on n3ds so no eshop and pokebank ... I will not by sky3ds maybe one day GW will work 100% on n3ds ... I dont want to be an other gatewaiters so good luck for the others i hope they will release something new for you


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 21, 2015)

update for eshop and pokebank wtffffff


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I got some heavy lag with 3d enabled, lens of truth and darmani's ghost in the same screen lol.


I never saw darmani on the way... Kinda forgot about him and went straight to his shrine :x 

I saw lag while Zora and outside where the turtle island thing. Just slashed a bit as Zora to break the jars and all hell broke  
That was the most recent occurrence. Really felt disappointed tbh in the lag, but at least it doesn't destroy the experience. Still a major upgrade from MMn64


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 21, 2015)

2Hack sure is looking mighty suspicious right about now. Google his name and look at one of the results:






Maybe Gateway has been among us all along. Hmm...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 21, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I never saw darmani on the way... Kinda forgot about him and went straight to his shrine :x
> 
> I saw lag while Zora and outside where the turtle island thing. Just slashed a bit as Zora to break the jars and all hell broke
> That was the most recent occurrence. Really felt disappointed tbh in the lag, but at least it doesn't destroy the experience. Still a major upgrade from MMn64


 

Wow...lag? How is he experiencing that with 3d on? Fuck it, Master mode tonight. I just finish OoT, damn that game was good. Man fuck ps3, sorry but my 3ds has gotten my attention the last 2 months I haven't even bothered with that Cobra bullshit.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 21, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> If you want to complain, why not send Gateway an e-mail or two (or 10) stating your discontent? At least that would have a chance of doing anything or getting that feedback everyone seems to want so much.


I bet Gateway is saying to one another "If they want to complain, why not go on GBATemp and state their discontent? At least they would have a chance at getting a response from someone that isn't an e-mail bot".


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 21, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Wow...lag? How is he experiencing that with 3d on? Fuck it, Master mode tonight. I just finish OoT, damn that game was good. Man fuck ps3, sorry but my 3ds has gotten my attention the last 2 months I haven't even bothered with that Cobra bullshit.


It's only with 3D on since I never take it off  much better than the n64 frame rate still.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 21, 2015)

2Hack said:


> It's only with 3D on since I never take it off  much better than the n64 frame rate still.


 

Yeah..Mines been on all the time as well. Tried playing starfox with 3d on, need to find me a fast paced game and see how it responds.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## storm75x (Feb 21, 2015)

2Hack said:


> That's just dirty bro
> 
> At least piracy is simply copying instead of stealing. Imagine the kid opening this and the pure disappointment as they notice it's empty
> 
> ...


Oh good thing I'm not in the western country areas, long live eastern countries. (though China isn't safe either, BUT I DON'T LIVE THERE! )


----------



## Xzi (Feb 21, 2015)

Random Joe said:


>



That's epic.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 21, 2015)

Come take out your aggression in the arena!  I just got the Survival Games (Hunger Games) plugin loaded and set up!

https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-hype-minecraft.381509/

type "/sg lobby" when you get in game!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 21, 2015)

How about giving a shot on nintendont?

Most games works on WiiU


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 21, 2015)

Is anyone offering hardmodding for the n3ds ll like people did for the old 3ds xl yet?


----------



## Herre (Feb 21, 2015)

Is this thread locked, why there are no replies for two hours..


----------



## Pounou (Feb 21, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> update for eshop and pokebank wtffffff



Sorry but i can payed my games. I use gateway for xorpad, rom hacking, hack savegame and homebrews. GW will never be the same on n3ds that it was the king on 3ds / 3ds xl / 2ds. And yes i need eshop and the pokebank app for not loose my collection and use my payed apps. If i want only piracy i will buy a Sky3ds but i play only few few games so i préfère payed 35€ 2 times by years instead of payed sky3ds 90€ ...
I know many of you dont understand this but it's like that


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow.... Ordered a gateway from the UK Shop and it seems to be a used one 

Seems they are really out of Stock if they sent used copys 

PS: Is this here a Usal Production Error?


----------



## Cauthan (Feb 21, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Wow.... Ordered a gateway from the UK Shop and it seems to be a used one
> 
> Seems they are really out of Stock if they sent used copys
> 
> ...


 
Are you refering to the long center contact? Or the discoloration on the contacts?


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 21, 2015)

discoloration on Contacts yep.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 21, 2015)

If they are scratched or look like metal has been rubbing against it than it was likely put into a 3DS at some point. Might be difficult to get a refund/replacement if it functions however.


----------



## Cauthan (Feb 21, 2015)

I cannot take a pic of it, but I have a pristine Gateway that I have not used yet, and it too has a small amount of discoloration in the same location. Bought it in December from modchip-central.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 21, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> What breed?


Doge.


----------



## dustmite (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi SonyUSA,

For many of us here its an unhappy situation. And I really can not see any reason why 
the GW team does not communicate with us about the progress of the update. 

We don't like to get played, we already payed! 

If you really want to do something, then please use your connections
and bring this thing to an end.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 21, 2015)

Cauthan said:


> I cannot take a pic of it, but I have a pristine Gateway that I have not used yet, and it too has a small amount of discoloration in the same location. Bought it in December from modchip-central.


 
That's why I asked if he notices any scratching or indications of metal-on-metal rubbing since if it is just discolored it is probably just the crappy metal they used in manufacturing.


----------



## Cauthan (Feb 21, 2015)

Kracken said:


> That's why I asked if he notices any scratching or indications of metal-on-metal rubbing since if it is just discolored it is probably just the crappy metal they used in manufacturing.


 
If it is just discoloration, it could be a finger print from packing the cards in plastic inserts. Fingerprints can cause copper to tarnish.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 21, 2015)

Seems I may just got a very poor quality GW. Since the SD Slot is even a little to high and it scratches the slot when I try put it in.


----------



## xdarkmario (Feb 21, 2015)

aaaand just like that were off topic lol.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah isn't it good? I hopefully removed the pain for wait, complain about Quality of the GW Card 

My first one I ever had, was pretty well build. But this one dunno.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 21, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Hi SonyUSA,
> 
> For many of us here its an unhappy situation. And I really can not see any reason why
> the GW team does not communicate with us about the progress of the update.
> ...


Agreed. A polite request for a status update from the Gateway team would be really appreciated.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 21, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Agreed. A polite request for a status update from the Gateway team would be really appreciated.


 
Really appreciated and also a really slim chance that it'll happen. I still hate having to wait for at least a status update. 

If they were an Australian company, the ACCC would have absolutely f*cked them by now.


----------



## dustmite (Feb 21, 2015)

By the way ... where is Thomas12345? Already on board of the first hype train...

I dont really miss his comments... but, did he give up?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 21, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Come take out your aggression in the arena!  I just got the Survival Games (Hunger Games) plugin loaded and set up!
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-hype-minecraft.381509/
> 
> type "/sg lobby" when you get in game!


 

I'll be on today but PM me when you get on because I keep missing when you guys are on
Or I could refresh the server list every few hours?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 21, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Agreed. A polite request for a status update from the Gateway team would be really appreciated.


 

Only thing is that I doubt they'll give a shit


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 21, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> If they were an Australian company, the ACCC would have absolutely f*cked them by now.


 
GateWay are not really a _company. _In all honesty, they're like everyone else. Looking to make or for a great card to run backups and homebrew.
I'm not sure on the size of the team, but is seems that with the lack of news from them, it could just be a small team of friends working on this. 

I'm not even sure on the copyright status of GateWay. But, who knows. Usually, companies have a guy to manage PR (basically someone who updates news/social feeds on a daily basis)

Regardless, I'm sure it will be worth the wait. With it taking this amount of time, I am sure there are going to be a bunch of neat features included for the N3DS GateWay.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 21, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> Really appreciated and also a really slim chance that it'll happen. I still hate having to wait for at least a status update.
> 
> If they were an Australian company, the ACCC would have absolutely f*cked them by now.


 
"company"


----------



## MontyQ (Feb 21, 2015)

Gateway the silence helps them as this hypetrain fuels the sales, all the crap and hope being drilled into peoples minds that come here to check for an update. People buying the card based on this thread as i ya its comming well after 4 months if it comes the train aint on time.


----------



## Essometer (Feb 21, 2015)

So, got my N3DS and my Gateway ready.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 21, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Doge.


 

Ok fine. So I googled doge which led me to another google of "shiba inu".  See I'm good at this google searching, just wish all the noobs could do that.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 21, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Ok fine. So I googled doge which led me to another google of "shiba inu". See I'm good at this google searching, just wish all the noobs could do that.


I tought you were joking


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 21, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> GateWay are not really a _company. _In all honesty, they're like everyone else. Looking to make or for a great card to run backups and homebrew.
> I'm not sure on the size of the team, but is seems that with the lack of news from them, it could just be a small team of friends working on this.
> 
> I'm not even sure on the copyright status of GateWay. But, who knows. Usually, companies have a guy to manage PR (basically someone who updates news/social feeds on a daily basis)
> ...


 
I'm not sure that company was the right word for me to use, but regardless. They're selling a product that was advertised to work on the New 3DS at one point, which was why people started buying it. That's technically false advertising, regardless of whether or not they had an update out. Sure, people should research before buying a product (especially one that is in a grey zone), but still -  you get the point.

Back to waiting for me!


----------



## satel (Feb 21, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> bortz'ed in 3, 2, 1...


 

this is not a perma solution as they will only comeback & do it again attacking members for what they think is ANTI-GW post,i think we need a rule to stop harassing peeps because they don't agree with them.


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 21, 2015)

Kuin said:


> But if no update, no online games (since there is no emunand on the sky), and it will reduce even MORE the attraction for the sky... No NDS games, no DLC, no eShop games, no region free, and now no online? Would really sucks for them. :/



Wow...

Stop spreading false information.
I have no issues playing Smash and MH4 online with my Sky RIGHT now.

Have had no issues so far.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 21, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> Wow...
> 
> Stop spreading false information.
> I have no issues playing Smash and MH4 online with my Sky RIGHT now.
> ...


 
I spread no information, I was answering to a person saying that the sky3DS might be unable to update anymore, and if there is no update, I say that there will be no online game, that's all.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 21, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> Wow...
> 
> Stop spreading false information.
> I have no issues playing Smash and MH4 online with my Sky RIGHT now.
> ...


Well, MH doesn't require the latest patch to play online for now, so your ok.


----------



## Diag (Feb 21, 2015)

i imagine flashcard developers more like.. meth labs than companies  just a little bit more grey than in the dark black zone of the law

probably with syndicate connections 

sry just my picture (too much tv... no, videogames)


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 21, 2015)

Diag said:


> i imagine flashcard developers more like.. meth labs than companies  just a little bit more grey than in the dark black zone of the law
> 
> probably with syndicate connections
> 
> sry just my picture (too much tv... no, videogames)


Not that dark. I see it more as a "Let's gather at XXX's home and work from there" kinda thing.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 21, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Well, MH doesn't require the latest patch to play online for now, so your ok.


 
But you can't play online if you're not on 9.5 on your sysnand or emunand (sysnand for the Sky3DS)... ^^"


----------



## Diag (Feb 21, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Not that dark. I see it more as a "Let's gather at XXX's home and work from there" kinda thing.


 

but that sounds not so exciting and uncool


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 21, 2015)

Kuin said:


> But you can't play online if you're not on 9.5 on your sysnand or emunand (sysnand for the Sky3DS)... ^^"


 


I trough you can. So you really need newest FW?


----------



## Kracken (Feb 21, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> I trough you can. So you really need newest FW?


 
Just need the latest online-required patch from what I've read.


----------



## Valfore (Feb 21, 2015)

Kracken said:


> Just need the latest online-required patch from what I've read.


 
I'm playing monster hunter 4 online on 9.0 without the current 1.1 patch for it, that might change once a 1.2 update comes out, but for now its smooth sailing, gateway does need to hurry up tho so i can get the free items before March 15th


----------



## Breith (Feb 21, 2015)

You always need the lastest FW to initiate an online session...


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 21, 2015)

Breith said:


> You always need the lastest FW to initiate an online session...


 
no you dont,, what you need is the newest update for the game, 
its a bit different as PSvita


----------



## Breith (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow... good to know. Sorry then. Even if in our case that doesn't change anything. I mean, if you need the last update, then you need to go to the eshop... and then you need the last *nand.

So, by the way, is it possible to find game patches cia files? Emunand will not support 9.5 for a while on the N3DS, so installing the cia manually is going to be the only possibility to get game patches, isn't it?


----------



## hackotedelaplaqu (Feb 21, 2015)

GW New 3DS Hype train...


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 21, 2015)

Breith said:


> Wow... good to know. Sorry then. Even if in our case that doesn't change anything. I mean, if you need the last update, then you need to go to the eshop... and then you need the last *nand.
> 
> So, by the way, is it possible to find game patches cia files? Emunand will not support 9.5 for a while on the N3DS, so installing the cia manually is going to be the only possibility to get game patches, isn't it?


 

O, Is ok,, nothing to say sorry about,,I am happy to share information unlike gateway
according to what USAsony said previously , you can install the update via .CIA,
that means as long as gateway release updated, is possible to play online without the newest FW
hope that can help


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 21, 2015)

hackotedelaplaqu said:


> GW New 3DS Hype train...


Err...... ya go ta wrong train.

Our train kinda looked more like this:


----------



## Breith (Feb 21, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> O, Is ok,, nothing to say sorry about,,I am happy to share information unlike gateway
> according to what USAsony said previously , you can install the update via .CIA,
> that means as long as gateway release updated, is possible to play online without the newest FW
> hope that can help


 
Thaaaanks o/ ! With getting your template from a rental game, it should be really safer to play online with a GW  .


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 21, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Err...... ya go ta wrong train.
> 
> Our train kinda looked more like this:


 
What anime, or game, is that?


----------



## Breith (Feb 21, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> What anime, or game, is that?


 
Space Pirate Captain Harlock.


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 21, 2015)

Today most of the online banned 3DS users got unbanned (there is another topic for it), which is a good news as they got second chance.


----------



## Breith (Feb 21, 2015)

Just3DS said:


> Today most of the online banned 3DS users got unbanned (there is another topic for it), which is a good news as they got second chance.


 
A second chance... to change their header  .


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 21, 2015)

Breith said:


> A second chance... to change their header  .


lol yea, I think either the N were testing their online ban system for the future use, or the legit users getting banned for no reason.


----------



## KSP (Feb 21, 2015)

Breith said:


> Space Pirate Captain Harlock.


Uh....NO.

The Japanese characters obviously reads "Space Battleship Yamato".



Madao64 said:


> Err...... ya go ta wrong train.
> 
> Our train kinda looked more like this:


----------



## MontyQ (Feb 21, 2015)

lol I googled SOON and it was all gateway posts lmao


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 21, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Err...... ya go ta wrong train.
> 
> Our train kinda looked more like this:


 
Spoiler much?


----------



## Breith (Feb 21, 2015)

KSP said:


> Uh....NO.
> 
> The Japanese characters obviously reads "Space Battleship Yamato".


 
HOLY SHIT! I just realized that even if the Yamato looks like the Arcadia it's two different series.


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 21, 2015)

I think this video best explains our situation


----------



## YoungStarDC (Feb 21, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> I think this video best explains our situation





This was fantastic.


----------



## Breith (Feb 21, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> I think this video best explains our situation




I laughed!


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 21, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Spoiler much?


 

Btw, we were playing hunger games on sony usa's minecraft earlier, u shud join later tonight


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 21, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Btw, we were playing hunger games on sony usa's minecraft earlier, u shud join later tonight


Sure will, right after I finish my Arrow episode


----------



## Nuxx20 (Feb 21, 2015)

Finally gave up on the gatewait and ordered a used 3DS XL Super Mario Bros. 2 Edition off Amazon. So long and enjoy the waiting time guys!


----------



## monkey24699 (Feb 21, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> I think this video best explains our situation





OMG this is great. I never thought of using this to explain the waitway situation. epic. im so close to just hard modding my N3DS and using sky. But really dont want to take a dremel tool to it just yet....


----------



## Leslie White (Feb 21, 2015)

Jeez, I'm so tired of waiting for the N3DS GW update to be released ...

I've had a 3DSXL for almost 2 years and ordered the GW last month when the Ultra update allowed it to work with 9.2 firmware.

I bought the new3DSXL last friday, because in november I saw the video of the GW working on this new device ... And since last week, I'm waiting, I'm waiting !!

I'm wondering if any GW update for the new3dsxl will see the light of day ...

For now, all I can do with my new3dsxl is playing MK7 with my retail cartridge ...


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 21, 2015)

*SaggyBeans*


that video is best thing I have seen all month.  Thanks!


----------



## Killaclown (Feb 21, 2015)

monkey24699 said:


> OMG this is great. I never thought of using this to explain the waitway situation. epic. im so close to just hard modding my N3DS and using sky. But really dont want to take a dremel tool to it just yet....


 

You need to hard mod to use sky?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 21, 2015)

Killaclown said:


> You need to hard mod to use sky?


 
Yeah, a hard head ;D


----------



## monkey24699 (Feb 21, 2015)

Killaclown said:


> You need to hard mod to use sky?


 

I have a sky and waiting on a gateway. im at 9.0 and obviously want gateway support. but i want to play online but need 9.5 to pull an update from eshop. so ill update and then downgrade gateway decides to release.


----------



## Leslie White (Feb 21, 2015)

Has anyone tried this ? If I do a system transfer from my 9.5 emuNAND 3DSXL to my new3dsXL (after updating it to 9.5), will the CIA games from emunand be available/transfered on my new3dsxl sysnand ?


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 21, 2015)

Leslie White said:


> Has anyone tried this ? If I do a system transfer from my 9.5 emuNAND 3DSXL to my new3dsXL (after updating it to 9.5), will the CIA games from emunand be available/transfered on my new3dsxl sysnand ?


 

your paid for games from eshop?


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 21, 2015)

Leslie White said:


> Has anyone tried this ? If I do a system transfer from my 9.5 emuNAND 3DSXL to my new3dsXL (after updating it to 9.5), will the CIA games from emunand be available/transfered on my new3dsxl sysnand ?


 

Pretty sure they'll get wiped since they're not associated with your NNID.


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Feb 21, 2015)

Leslie White said:


> Jeez, I'm so tired of waiting for the N3DS GW update to be released ...


 Many of us with AUS/JPN N3DS have been waiting for 3+ *MONTHS*, so yeah, a week lol...


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 21, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> Many of us with AUS/JPN N3DS have been waiting for 3+ *MONTHS*, so yeah, a week lol...


 
Oh gosh, yeah... I feel bad for anyone who bought GW for their N3DS back when it was first released there...
I really do wonder how much time is left for the release?


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 21, 2015)

Breith said:


> You always need the lastest FW to initiate an online session...



No you don't. Why spread false info?

I'm on 9.0 and play online with my Sky.....


----------



## Leslie White (Feb 21, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> Many of us with AUS/JPN N3DS have been waiting for 3+ *MONTHS*, so yeah, a week lol...


 

ahahaha, that's right, I can't imagine ^^ I hope I won't wait that long !


----------



## Breith (Feb 21, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> Oh gosh, yeah... I feel bad for anyone who bought GW for their N3DS back when it was first released there...
> I really do wonder how much time is left for the release?


 
Grumpf. I've mine since Christmas. I'm glad I kept my old 3DSXL. It's not the case of some of my friends who bought a N3DS after I told them about GW promises.


----------



## Leslie White (Feb 21, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> your paid for games from eshop?


 

I bought some of them yes, for others no, I installed them through devmenu.


----------



## lolboy (Feb 21, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> I think this video best explains our situation




Nice job! So, who here is the Hitler?


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 21, 2015)

Breith said:


> Grumpf. I've mine since Christmas. I'm glad I kept my old 3DSXL. It's not the case of some of my friends who bought a N3DS after I told them about GW promises.


 
Well, GW said it would happen. So I assume it will, eventually.
I have been tempted to get Sky3DS just for now (since it would be handy to have both). The only problem with Sky3DS is the region lock. D:


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 21, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Nice job! So, who here is the Hitler?


 

Haha, I definitely thought of Satel  but covers most in this thread


----------



## TheMajestic (Feb 21, 2015)

It is Bruno Ganz

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruno_Ganz


----------



## Breith (Feb 21, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> Well, GW said it would happen. So I assume it will, eventually.
> I have been tempted to get Sky3DS just for now (since it would be handy to have both). The only problem with Sky3DS is the region lock. D:


 
I already bought a GW, my friend too.. waiting is our only possibility. At least I, I can use it  .


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 21, 2015)

Breith said:


> I already bought a GW, my friend too.. waiting is our only possibility. At least I, I can use it  .


 
I've been using GateWay on the original 3DS, but really want to play it on New3DS since the screen is bigger.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 21, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> I think this video best explains our situation



This made me cry. Way too funny.


----------



## Breith (Feb 21, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> I've been using GateWay on the original 3DS, but really want to play it on New3DS since the screen is bigger.


 
Personally, I don't really care about the screen size. But seriously the 2nd stick and the enhanced 3D! I'm so tired of the MH4U camera and to not be able to activate the 3D when I have to use the bow in Zelda!


----------



## lolboy (Feb 21, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> Haha, I definitely thought of Satel  but covers most in this thread


 
lol


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 21, 2015)

Fuck this shit man! 3 times so far, I lose data because of the dumb power button placement. I mean, why in the world would you put it there! WHYYYY
How is the power button on the reg n3ds?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 21, 2015)

will there be an update on what's going on from gateway?


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 21, 2015)

Breith said:


> Personally, I don't really care about the screen size. But seriously the 2nd stick and the enhanced 3D! I'm so tired of the MH4U camera and to not be able to activate the 3D when I have to use the bow in Zelda!


 
Screen size and because it would be nice to give the c-stick a try. 




MrJason005 said:


> will there be an update on what's going on from gateway?


 
All GateWay have really said is: "Soon"...


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 21, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Fuck this shit man! 3 times so far, I lose data because of the dumb power button placement. I mean, why in the world would you put it there! WHYYYY
> How is the power button on the reg n3ds?


I don't know how but to me it is far enough to not press it "by accident" .


----------



## bytor (Feb 21, 2015)

Watching imaginative clips of that scene from Downfall never gets old lmfao 

I'm going to have to watch that film at some point but that scene in the original film just won't be the same lololol


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I don't know how but to me it is far enough to not press it "by accident" .


Its really annoying. I use my pinky fingers the support the 3ds since it's a big console as it is, then while I try to press R, the pinky will push the button and bam, good by save data


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I don't know how but to me it is far enough to not press it "by accident" .


Im even having a hard time pressing it on purpose


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 21, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Im even having a hard time pressing it on purpose


Are you playing on the XL or regular sized one?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 21, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Are you playing on the XL or regular sized one?


The regular one thank god


----------



## omgcat (Feb 21, 2015)

Breith said:


> Space Pirate Captain Harlock.


 
no its not, its space battleship yamato. which is amazing btw.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 21, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> The regular one thank god


Yea, the XL is hell. The button is baaaad  

Big mistake Ninty. Big mistake.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 21, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yea, the XL is hell. The button is baaaad
> 
> Big mistake Ninty. Big mistake.


I simply *love* the regular one. Its sooo much better than the O3DS! Now if only someone would release a N3DS update...  *khm* gateway *khm* DSTwo+ *khm*


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 21, 2015)

Srry for my ignorance, what's a "pinky finger" ?





2Hack said:


> Its really annoying. I use my pinky fingers the support the 3ds since it's a big console as it is, then while I try to press R, the pinky will push the button and bam, good by save data


Also on my n3ds xl even on purpose I always miss the power button O.o


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Srry for my ignorance, what's a "pinky finger" ?
> Also on my n3ds xl even on purpose I always miss the power button O.o


The smallest finger on your hand :]

Yea, maybe you got small hands?


----------



## Essometer (Feb 21, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> I think this video best explains our situation




I hate that I understand what he is really saying. It would be much funnier if I didn't.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 21, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> I think this video best explains our situation




Amazing. Couldn't have done it better myself.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 21, 2015)

Essometer said:


> I hate that I understand what he is really saying. It would be much funnier if I didn't.


 
Watch it on mute, haha.


----------



## alepman90 (Feb 21, 2015)

Dont want to read all 453 pgs,so are we there yet??


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 21, 2015)

2Hack said:


> The smallest finger on your hand :]
> 
> Yea, maybe you got small hands?


I called the design experts at Apple for you and they think you are just holding it wrong.


----------



## Essometer (Feb 21, 2015)

alepman90 said:


> Dont want to read all 453 pgs,so are we there yet??


 
Trust me, you would know if something would have happened.


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 21, 2015)

alepman90 said:


> Dont want to read all 453 pgs,so are we there yet??


----------



## davhuit (Feb 21, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Im even having a hard time pressing it on purpose


 
Same. It's not really easy to access it and I often have to push it twice to turn the N3DS on.

And that probably why they moved it here, because the old one could really be pressed easily by accident (a bit less on the 3DS XL compared to the original 3Ds).

About Gateway, as we still don't have any news when they were supposed to give them, I would say to everyone to not hold your breath because it will unfortunately probably take a few more months to get the N3DS support, if we get it one day :/

I also understand people who say that now that they tried the N3DS, they don't really want to go play on their old version anymore (especially for people who only have a first-gen 3DS), I have a 4.x 3DS and a gateway and I pretty more or less in the same situation.

Personally, I ordered a Sky3DS to "fix" this problem. I don't plan to play online (I rarely play online) and so don't plan to update the N3DS. When Gateway will release the exploit (if they release it one day), I will just sell the Sky3DS and use again my old Gateway and hop, problem solved.

I have ~30 retail carts I can use on my N3DS, but those games are ones that I already finished so the interest to replay them is near 0 for most of them.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 21, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> I called the design experts at Apple for you and they think you are just holding it wrong.


Agree with you. The power button is almost under the console, almost flush to the shell to avoid accidents. I tried to press as you described and it is almost impossible. Just inconfortable since it isn't how it should. I mean. This placement is here for a reason. To avoid accidental presses.


----------



## Killaclown (Feb 21, 2015)

alepman90 said:


> Dont want to read all 453 pgs,so are we there yet??


 

We seem to be stuck on the same "soon" as when the thread started. Some very optimistic posts about it being distributors lacking gateways, but it seems extremely unlikely that they would hold off on an update while people are Sky-diving like never before. The next destination of the hype train is after the Chinese New Year celebrations have settled down, but don't hold your breath IMO


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 21, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Same. It's not really easy to access it and I often have to push it twice to turn the N3DS on.
> 
> And that probably why they moved it here, because the old one could really be pressed easily by accident (a bit less on the 3DS XL compared to the original 3Ds).
> 
> ...


Im in the same spot as you are, but Im probably gonna get myself a DSTWO+ if the rumors are true about the said features if GW doesnt deliver by then. But TBH I dont think ill sell the DSTWO+ since the company and the product turned out to be more than great! Sky is a whole different story


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Agree with you. The power button is almost under the console, almost flush to the shell to avoid accidents. I tried to press as you described and it is almost impossible. Just inconfortable since it isn't how it should. I mean. This placement is here for a reason. To avoid accidental presses.


for me, 3ds XL, 0 accidental presses of the power button, n3DS XL3 times i have hit that silly button my accident ....i mean it wouldn't be so bad if it brought up a "do yo want to turn it off or return to your game" screen.....oh no, they have to go straight to, "yeah we just closed the game so tough sh*t.....but yeah do you still want to turn it off?" , i wouldn't mind so much if it just auto shut down, but it just closes the game and stays on


----------



## Rizzorules (Feb 21, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> I think this video best explains our situation




Awesome, that is exactly what is happening


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 21, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> Awesome, that is exactly what is happening


 
made me laugh alot, its so true.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm one of the guys who couldn't see 3D on the old 3DS, or in cinema (almost no) and on the New 3DS I totally can see it. I watched 3D videos on youtube from the New3DS and it's awesome (you have to understand that it's maybe the first time in my life that I can see 3D, I'm stereoblind so...).

I want play all my games like that!!! I didn't know that seeing in 3D was so good!  If GW is not announcing the immediate support of the New 3DS SOON, I'm gonna update and go legit on the New3DS.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 21, 2015)

Kuin said:


> I'm one of the guys who couldn't see 3D on the old 3DS, or in cinema (almost no) and on the New 3DS I totally can see it. I watched 3D videos on youtube from the New3DS and it's awesome (you have to understand that it's maybe the first time in my life that I can see 3D, I'm stereoblind so...).
> 
> I want play all my games like that!!! I didn't know that seeing in 3D was so good!  If GW is not announcing the immediate support of the New 3DS SOON, I'm gonna update and go legit on the New3DS.


 
Glad to know 3d now works for you


----------



## Kuin (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes thank you, it's so weird and awesome at the same time. >.<


----------



## Breith (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh oh. I'm surprised that you can see it. Good for you!


----------



## Kuin (Feb 21, 2015)

I watched this video on youtube: 

Well, except the fact that it's a ridiculous video, the effect is stunning (to me), it's first time I can see it like that and it's... weird it's almost scary, I feel this thing going out of the screen and even if I know that of course it's not real, the trick is perfectly working (finally) and since I almost never saw working 3D (except maybe 1 minute in Avatar)... I was almost jumping on my couch and started to laugh nervously... xD

Well it might seem I'm really stupid, or retarded, but again I'm 31yo and it's the first time that I can REALLY see in 3D like that, as I can't see in 3D in daily life etc (I made research about this "disease" since then and yes it's called stereoblindness ).


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 21, 2015)

any gateway news? let me guess



has anyone tried using download play on the new 3ds with the host being the old 3ds.

Did I read somewhere the guest new 3ds fw needs to be updated to work?


----------



## Kuin (Feb 21, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> any gateway news? let me guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'd be interested to know that too!


----------



## klincheR (Feb 21, 2015)

Shout out to xeno 
BTT: got an email from gateway asking for potatoes.


----------



## Diag (Feb 21, 2015)

just finished atelier rorona plus, man do i love gust games (though i don´t know what i should think about the 3ds chibi remake.. but i´ll definitely buy it)..

never thought i´d finish that game (and yu-no, and criminal girls, and ciel nosurge offline, and legend of heroes v, and corpse party.. in total 6 huge games) before the gateway update...

hm what´s next? i´d love to continue persona q on the n3ds but yea..


----------



## marksteele (Feb 21, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> any gateway news? let me guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

use the gateway in the old 3ds, downgrade it to 4.5 (if not already done), use a new SD card to make a new emunand, DON'T update the emunand, use a .3ds or .cia file to launch the game, start download play.


Long story short, if the old 3DS initiating the download play is on a lower firmware, no issue. If it's on a higher one then the  N3DS has to update to play. I did hear a rumor this may only be true of .cia files but I haven't confirmed that.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 21, 2015)

I got a 2ds on 7.1 or something.  Can't downgrade.


----------



## JustPingo (Feb 21, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I got a 2ds on 7.1 or something. Can't downgrade.


 

That's still OK. You don't have to dowgrade.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 21, 2015)

My luck my new 3ds will autoupdate

Keeping wifi off I think.


----------



## iViperz (Feb 21, 2015)

Liberty said:


> *trololo*



I genuinely got excited... until I read below your picture haha


----------



## weatMod (Feb 21, 2015)

Liberty said:


> *trololo*


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 21, 2015)

Well...


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 21, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> Well...


 

fake.EXE


----------



## HtheB (Feb 21, 2015)

This is how I feel right now......
(Sometimes a picture describes more then 'text only'.)


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 22, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> Successful troll is successful. XD


For a troll to be successful, there has to be more than one reply that says "thats pretty bad html editing".


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 22, 2015)

move along...


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 22, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Well, except the fact that it's a ridiculous video, the effect is stunning (to me), it's first time I can see it like that and it's... weird it's almost scary, I feel this thing going out of the screen and even if I know that of course it's not real, the trick is perfectly working (finally) and since I almost never saw working 3D (except maybe 1 minute in Avatar)... I was almost jumping on my couch and started to laugh nervously... xD
> 
> Well it might seem I'm really stupid, or retarded, but again I'm 31yo and it's the first time that I can REALLY see in 3D like that, as I can't see in 3D in daily life etc (I made research about this "disease" since then and yes it's called stereoblindness ).


 
There is actually a doctor that was stereoblind and he was researching it because it affected him, he went to the movies one night with his girlfriend (or wife) to see Hugo, she wanted to see it in 3-D so he went along with her. He said partway during the movie he was able to see 3D and it completely undid his stereoblind! He spent 15 minutes in the parking lot because he could see how far light poles were now and it amazed him. All thanks to the one movie that did inward depth 3D instead of poppy-outty 3D like everything before it  He wrote a paper on it or something, I heard an interview with him on the radio once.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 22, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> There is actually a doctor that was stereoblind and he was researching it because it affected him, he went to the movies one night with his girlfriend (or wife) to see Hugo, she wanted to see it in 3-D so he went along with her. He said partway during the movie he was able to see 3D and it completely undid his stereoblind! He spent 15 minutes in the parking lot because he could see how far light poles were now and it amazed him. All thanks to the one movie that did inward depth 3D instead of poppy-outty 3D like everything before it  He wrote a paper on it or something, I heard an interview with him on the radio once.


Yep, I've heard of people using the 3ds since it helps build their depth perception, which was non existent before then.


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 22, 2015)

hto60 said:


> That's still OK. You don't have to dowgrade.


 
As long as they make N3DS/2DS users an offline GW Mode then I'll be a happy customer.


----------



## logg (Feb 22, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yep, I've heard of people using the 3ds since it helps build their depth perception, which was non existent before then.


 
Wow, that's awesome. I wonder if in the future, when 3D effects are more like real life, if old technology 3DSs will be sought out for those with steroblindness?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 22, 2015)

logg said:


> Wow, that's awesome. I wonder if in the future, when 3D effects are more like real life, if old technology 3DSs will be sought out for those with steroblindness?


 

Nice avatar btw, everyone seems to have an altered link WW picture


----------



## Kuin (Feb 22, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> There is actually a doctor that was stereoblind and he was researching it because it affected him, he went to the movies one night with his girlfriend (or wife) to see Hugo, she wanted to see it in 3-D so he went along with her. He said partway during the movie he was able to see 3D and it completely undid his stereoblind! He spent 15 minutes in the parking lot because he could see how far light poles were now and it amazed him. All thanks to the one movie that did inward depth 3D instead of poppy-outty 3D like everything before it  He wrote a paper on it or something, I heard an interview with him on the radio once.


 
Oh it's interesting, I hope I can cure like that... I'll play on my New 3DS more and more and maybe someday my vision will "unlock" too.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 22, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Nice avatar btw, everyone seems to have an altered link WW picture


https://gbatemp.net/threads/im-having-a-multiple-personnalities-problem.378402/


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 22, 2015)

logg said:


> Wow, that's awesome. I wonder if in the future, when 3D effects are more like real life, if old technology 3DSs will be sought out for those with steroblindness?


That would be really interesting to see. Although I think it would just be part of a therapy program where you watch a movie or something using a certain 3D mode that will eventually train your eyes to see the world how it's meant to be.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 22, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Nice avatar btw, everyone seems to have an altered link WW picture


2Hack copied my avatar on the old hype thread. Since then everyone does the same. Even after two changes. Still copying and altering my avatar.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 2Hack copied my avatar on the old hype thread. Since then everyone does the same. Even after two changes. Still copying and altering my avatar.


I love it! There are some really creative ones out there as well


----------



## Breith (Feb 22, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Oh it's interesting, I hope I can cure like that... I'll play on my New 3DS more and more and maybe someday my vision will "unlock" too.


 
Since it looks like that the problem is mainly your brain that doesn't work as he "should", maybe training him may help. You are probably too old for that, it's probably too late already.
But who knows? It happened already after all.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 22, 2015)

Breith said:


> Since it looks like that the problem is mainly your brain that doesn't work as he "should", maybe training him may help. You are probably too old for that, it's probably too late already.
> But who knows? It happened already after all.


Kuin is next


----------



## weatMod (Feb 22, 2015)

FEGELEIN!


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 22, 2015)

Breith said:


> Since it looks like that the problem is mainly your brain that doesn't work as he "should", maybe training him may help. You are probably too old for that, it's probably too late already.
> But who knows? It happened already after all.


 
Actually, eyes never get "too old" to recondition! A very cool medical fact.


----------



## Breith (Feb 22, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Actually, eyes never get "too old" to recondition! A very cool medical fact.


 
Yeah, but the problem is not from eyes but from the brain.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Kuin is next


 
Ahah I hope so but I won't get my hopes up! ^^


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 22, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Ahah I hope so but I won't get my hopes up! ^^


 
Well at least 3d is now working for you 
It also works better for me  (remember when we were talking about how people percieves 3d? we almost had the same eye issue  )


----------



## Kuin (Feb 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Well at least 3d is now working for you
> It also works better for me  (remember when we were talking about how people percieves 3d? we almost had the same eye issue  )


 
Yes yes I remember you (because of your avatar! ), don't worry!


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 22, 2015)

Anyone know what currency ModChipCentral use? I'm thinking it looks like USD, but they _are_ Canadian, eh? so just being a little hopeful with the pathetic cad right now



Kuin said:


> Yes yes I remember you (because of your avatar! ), don't worry!


 
VinsCool

Never Forget.

Ne Jamais Oublier.That looks weird to me...is that right?


----------



## Cauthan (Feb 22, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Anyone know what currency ModChipCentral use? I'm thinking it looks like USD, but they are Canadian, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I bought mine from Modchip Central. I live in the US, paid USD.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 22, 2015)

Cauthan said:


> I bought mine from Modchip Central. I live in the US, paid USD.


Thanks for the info 
Guess that's what I'll have to deal with as well then, eh? I sent them a question, so hopefully they answer it sooner than later. I'll be paying the ugly 13% HST as well so I think I'd rather give my money to r4flashcart since they gave me some sick shipping speeds, while being in China. 

We'll see I guess.


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 22, 2015)

satel said:


> *SKY3DS*                                                          vs                              *GATEWAY*


I'm guessing Gateway is the one on the left?


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 22, 2015)

The e-shop has the Song of Storms music box music 

Also the update for Smash Bros. is out that adds Amiibo support! Wee!


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 22, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> The e-shop has the Song of Storms music box music
> 
> Also the update for Smash Bros. is out that adds Amiibo support! Wee!


 
Pfft, that update is like, so old. I had it decrypted within hours after it came out yo. 

Now if only that pesky Gateway update would come out so I could actually _use_ my Amiibos...


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 22, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Pfft, that update is like, so old. I had it decrypted within hours after it came out yo.
> 
> *Now if only that pesky Gateway update would come out so I could actually use my Amiibos...*


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 22, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> The e-shop has the Song of Storms music box music
> 
> Also the update for Smash Bros. is out that adds Amiibo support! Wee!


Are you accessing it from 9.5 New 3DS emunand?


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 22, 2015)

I feel like a release is near. Could it possibly be Monday?


----------



## Breith (Feb 22, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Thanks for the info
> Guess that's what I'll have to deal with as well then, eh? I sent them a question, so hopefully they answer it sooner than later. I'll be paying the ugly 13% HST as well so I think I'd rather give my money to r4flashcart since they gave me some sick shipping speeds, while being in China.
> 
> We'll see I guess.


 
This is the only positive point living in Alberta... Only 5% GST  .
But I can confirm you that when I bought my GW from them, the shipping was done from Ontario.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 22, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> I feel like a release is near. Could it possibly be Monday?


 
Who knows?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 22, 2015)

Breith said:


> This is the only positive point living in Alberta... Only 5% GST  .
> But I can confirm you that when I bought my GW from them, the shipping was done from Ontario.


 

 I'm wondering more about which currency the website uses, since it could mean an 18$ difference to order a GW. 

Great to hear they ship from Ontario though, probably will be super fast in that case


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 22, 2015)

sonyusa be teasing us poor gatewaiters


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 22, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Thanks for the info
> Guess that's what I'll have to deal with as well then, eh? I sent them a question, so hopefully they answer it sooner than later. I'll be paying the ugly 13% HST as well so I think I'd rather give my money to r4flashcart since they gave me some sick shipping speeds, while being in China.
> 
> We'll see I guess.


 
just a heads up too bro you can use the coupon code sky3ds5 on any purchase and the 5% off applies. or at least it did when i bought my gateway lol


----------



## logg (Feb 22, 2015)

Maybe Gateway is waiting for DSTWO+ to come out? DSTWO+, from rumors, is supposed to use components of Gateway, so by not releasing, Gateway will prevent the SuperCard team from releasing their DSTWO+ with N3DS support.

I don't think it's necessary for this to be the case. It's already enough that it's just "hard to work out the bugs with the mii plaza hack"...


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 22, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> I feel like a release is near. Could it possibly be Monday?


 
Honestly my thought if anything would be friday. supposedly all the cny shit is done on the 26th iirc and the 3.0 beta came out on a friday. so thats my thought. not that any of it mean anything they kinda seem to do what they want when they want. but march 8th is my personal deadline. that is when no matter what i will be buying a sky.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 22, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> just a heads up too bro you can use the coupon code sky3ds5 on any purchase and the 5% off applies. or at least it did when i bought my gateway lol


 
ohh nice  knocked off a bit from the price 





SonyUSA said:


> Who knows?


OHMERGOD Sony pls tel us da relis


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 22, 2015)

At least this thread is a lot calmer than the other one, we had people posting their rom collections at one point.

I have a Japanese New 3DS so I haven't been able to experience that stable 3D yet, but my Old 3DS XL is keeping me good company.


----------



## Breith (Feb 22, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I'm wondering more about which currency the website uses, since it could mean an 18$ difference to order a GW.


 
I paid by email transfer so I paid in CAD... maybe this is different if you pay by credit card.


----------



## lolboy (Feb 22, 2015)

I have alot of fun playing custom Virtual console gbc games! Its to bad we cannot custom Gba games, that would be sweet!


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 22, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> At least this thread is a lot calmer than the other one, we had people posting their rom collections at one point.
> 
> I have a Japanese New 3DS so I haven't been able to experience that stable 3D yet, but my Old 3DS XL is keeping me good company.


 
Not an AUS one, so glad I did. I nabbed a copy of Cubic Ninja fairly cheaply and now I can do a little bit of homebrew and stuff while I wait. Playing Pokemon one-handed is awesome.


----------



## Erol (Feb 22, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Not an AUS one, so glad I did. I nabbed a copy of Cubic Ninja fairly cheaply and now I can do a little bit of homebrew and stuff while I wait. Playing Pokemon one-handed is awesome.



How? Does it work on The n3DS XL?


----------



## Godson777 (Feb 22, 2015)

I simply wait by playing random games on my old 3DS until Gateway supports the N3DS.

Then it's transferring time.

btw does anyone have anything planned for transferring old3ds to new3ds? Like, how is that gonna work? <_>


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 22, 2015)

Erol said:


> How? Does it work on The n3DS XL?


 
Yep, it's always worked on N3DS. That's why smea delayed it after all!


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 22, 2015)

Godson777 said:


> I simply wait by playing random games on my old 3DS until Gateway supports the N3DS.
> 
> Then it's transferring time.
> 
> btw does anyone have anything planned for transferring old3ds to new3ds? Like, how is that gonna work? <_>


 
transfers are fine. from emuNAND to emuNAND should work just fine


----------



## Godson777 (Feb 22, 2015)

2Hack said:


> transfers are fine. from emuNAND to emuNAND should work just fine


Ah, alright. Makes sense.

btw, I recall someone telling me downloading something off of eshop on emunand while both nands were linked would allow the download to appear on sysnand. That didn't happen for me, in fact, I'm getting the .cia unwrap glitch for the LEGIT download. The unwrapping glitch doesn't bother me at all, it's just odd how a legit download acts as if it were a .cia ._.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 22, 2015)

2Hack said:


> transfers are fine. from emuNAND to emuNAND should work just fine


 
I'm actually debating now on if I want to transfer. Before I was just going to dump all my games and then copy them to my N3DS, but with the online ban fiasco I'm not sure. If I can change my emuNAND region I might just go for a full on system transfer.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 22, 2015)

Godson777 said:


> Ah, alright. Makes sense.
> 
> btw, I recall someone telling me downloading something off of eshop on emunand while both nands were linked would allow the download to appear on sysnand. That didn't happen for me, in fact, I'm getting the .cia unwrap glitch for the LEGIT download. The unwrapping glitch doesn't bother me at all, it's just odd how a legit download acts as if it were a .cia ._.


 
did you ever attempt to unlink before?

I heard that too, but never got a chance to try it.


shinyquagsire23 said:


> I'm actually debating now on if I want to transfer. Before I was just going to dump all my games and then copy them to my N3DS, but with the online ban fiasco I'm not sure. If I can change my emuNAND region I might just go for a full on system transfer.


 
Yea, may as well install my legit games manually as .cia and be done with it. My NNID is dumb anyways, so I have a chance to update it to something I like now.


----------



## Godson777 (Feb 22, 2015)

2Hack said:


> did you ever attempt to unlink before?
> 
> I heard that too, but never got a chance to try it.


 
Nah, I didn't feel like screwing anything over by trying to format sysnand and stuff. Even though there are no risks in doing so, I just somehow screw things over easily.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 22, 2015)

Godson777 said:


> Nah, I didn't feel like screwing anything over by trying to format sysnand and stuff. Even though there are no risks in doing so, I somehow screw things over easily.


 
I ended up doing it when I downgraded. Since I wanted to keep my friend code + stuff on my emuNAND, I opted for the sysNAND format, but either way works.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 22, 2015)

Godson777 said:


> Nah, I didn't feel like screwing anything over by trying to format sysnand and stuff. Even though there are no risks in doing so, I somehow screw things over easily.


 
I'm still bitter over the time my little brother updated my O3DS. Ended up having to sell it sooner than I would have liked, and for less value as well. 

Gave it to him for 10 seconds and boom


----------



## Godson777 (Feb 22, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> I'm actually debating now on if I want to transfer. Before I was just going to dump all my games and then copy them to my N3DS, but with the online ban fiasco I'm not sure. If I can change my emuNAND region I might just go for a full on system transfer.


 
Just noticed this post.

Unless you're like me and use a private header for your roms, the online ban fiasco shouldn't be any problem afaik.



2Hack said:


> I'm still bitter over the time my little brother updated my O3DS. Ended up having to sell it sooner than I would have liked, and for less value as well.
> 
> Gave it to him for 10 seconds and boom


 
And that's why I trust few people with my O3DS.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 22, 2015)

This is getting annoying... I was really sure that this weekend we would at least have an official announcement....


----------



## marksteele (Feb 22, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> This is getting annoying... I was really sure that this weekend we would at least have an official announcement....


 
gateway is the kind of team that doesn't release official news so they can't actually ever miss a deadline. In a sense, I get WHY they do it like that but it doesn't mean I like it


----------



## nor3x (Feb 22, 2015)

marksteele said:


> gateway is the kind of team that doesn't release official news so they can't actually ever miss a deadline. In a sense, I get WHY they do it like that but it doesn't mean I like it


I have to admit I too am a little disappointed as I bought a J NN3DS and a GW in preparation. But it's not necessarily their fault so I sold the j 3ds and picked up one from amazon.co.uk and also have a qq3ds on the way... That should work till release.


----------



## Breith (Feb 22, 2015)

marksteele said:


> gateway is the kind of team that doesn't release official news so they can't actually ever miss a deadline. In a sense, I get WHY they do it like that but it doesn't mean I like it


 
Even when they give an approximative date (before Xmas, before the end of vacations...) they don't keep it. It's probably best to not have a date.
But still, I don't say no to an ETA, even if it a fork of 4 weeks.

_And "soon" isn't an ETA since they used that in the past talking about __either_ _days and months._


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 22, 2015)

This tingling in my bones...... can it be...!



Spoiler



Replace Kaneki with Gateway.


----------



## SolarisHeights (Feb 22, 2015)

marksteele said:


> gateway is the kind of team that doesn't release official news so they can't actually ever miss a deadline. In a sense, I get WHY they do it like that but it doesn't mean I like it


 
som 1 said they release a deadline b4 with previous version but they couldnt make it so they stop doing it

and ppl got angry


----------



## Breith (Feb 22, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> This tingling in my bones...... can it be...!


The time to increase the heater in your house? Yeah probably.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 22, 2015)

The hype train must continue, we want n3ds support!!!

I seriously can't wait till it comes though, all that waiting will be worth it


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 22, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> I feel like a release is near. Could it possibly be Monday?


 
I also feel like a release is near. Could it possibly be in the decade years ?



SonyUSA said:


> Who knows?


 
nah nah,SonyUSA, u'd betta be blunt,pliz. u could know something one or two, may be 0.1 or 0.2.



Erol said:


> How? Does it work on The n3DS XL?


 
calmez-vous, senor.

u know what the truth is.



Breith said:


> Even when they give an approximative date (before Xmas, before the end of vacations...) they don't keep it. It's probably best to not have a date.
> But still, I don't say no to an ETA, even if it a fork of 4 weeks.
> 
> _And "soon" isn't an ETA since they used that in the past talking about __either__days and months._


 
yeah, they don't keep their words. "ur son can play games before the new school term beginning " or at least some words like this.
guess when we n3 firmware comes out, that pupil already get married.


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 22, 2015)

Chinese New Years festivities end at the 26th of February. I wouldn't hope for a release until then.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 22, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> Chinese New Years festivities end at the 26th of February. I wouldn't hope for a release until then.


 
What is with everyone's obsession with lunar new year? We have no proof that the gateway team is Chinese or celebrate LNY.


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 22, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> Chinese New Years festivities end at the 26th of February. I wouldn't hope for a release until then.


 
R there some relationship with Chinese new year ?
gw is not sky3ds though.


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 22, 2015)

Kracken said:


> What is with everyone's obsession with lunar new year? We have no proof that the gateway team is Chinese or celebrate LNY.


 
think it was Nov when i got my new3 console after have saw the miss red fingernail's video,

think soon is really soon and it would be a joke if we did't get the new3 support before new year...

now, how wishful the everyone's obsession comes true.


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 22, 2015)

Kracken said:


> What is with everyone's obsession with lunar new year? We have no proof that the gateway team is Chinese or celebrate LNY.


 

Mostly from the stuff we heard about resellers wanting to stock back (From sony) and from the posts of gary. So, the closest thing we've come to actual news.


----------



## Axido (Feb 22, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> Mostly from the stuff we heard about resellers wanting to stock back (From sony) and from the posts of gary. So, the closest thing we've come to actual news.


 
Can't understand how anyone still believes these trolls.


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 22, 2015)

Axido said:


> Can't understand how anyone still believes these trolls.


 

Gary's Count-Down was stupid, but certainly not a troll.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 22, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> Mostly from the stuff we heard about resellers wanting to stock back (From sony) and from the posts of gary. So, the closest thing we've come to actual news.


 
People are throwing any theory out there at this point to keep hope alive.


----------



## Raz266 (Feb 22, 2015)

Kracken said:


> What is with everyone's obsession with lunar new year? We have no proof that the gateway team is Chinese or celebrate LNY.


 
People are desperate. GW for N3DS Didn't come out in Late November, It didn't come out Early December, It didn't for Christmas, It Didn't for New Years, It Didn't for January, It hasn't so far for February. People are are just desperate for a release date and now jump on any possible date it *Might* come out. Watch as it doesn't come out in February and everyone will say it will come out in March.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 22, 2015)

Raz266 said:


> People are desperate. GW for N3DS Didn't come out Early December, It didn't for Christmas, It Didn't for New Years, It Didn't for January, It hasn't so far for February. People are are just desperate for a release date and now jump on any possible date it *Might* come out. Watch as it doesn't come out in February and everyone will say it will come out in March.


 
What other choice is there?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 22, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> The hype train must continue, we want n3ds support!!!
> 
> I seriously can't wait till it comes though, all that waiting will be worth it


----------



## Raz266 (Feb 22, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> What other choice is there?


 
Sky ? I would have jumped the train come December But I have already bought a Gateway and im now stuck with it.


----------



## Phantom_User (Feb 22, 2015)

Whenever people prance around that they'll shift towards Sky3DS or some other company and make buys based on impulse, I kinda get flashbacks to the original thread. People really learn nothing 

Furthermore, Gary could basicly fart and people would still believe in him. Not saying hes unreliable, you all just take him too seriously.

Like it was for me from Nov 14th to Jan 9th, it wasn't that long of a wait, if I could I'd go back and slap my past self for the time I spent shitposting 

So yeah, hold on peeps, surely they'll deliver, just taking a while as usual, nothing new. 
G'luck.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 22, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> Whenever people prance around that they'll shift towards Sky3DS or some other company and make buys based on impulse, I kinda get flashbacks to the original thread. People really learn nothing
> 
> Furthermore, Gary could basicly fart and people would still believe in him. Not saying hes unreliable, you all just take him too seriously.
> 
> ...


Yea I'm not down with the threats, just ordered a QQ... And guess what, still support GW. Goodthingscometothosewho Wait


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 22, 2015)

Guys one fast question about n3dsxl battery. When it is charged and the charging led goes off is it ok if I keep the charger on it and play? Is the battery affected in any way when you play with the charger on the console after the battery is fully charged?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 22, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Guys one fast question about n3dsxl battery. When it is charged and the charging led goes off is it ok if I keep the charger on it and play? Is the battery affected in any way when you play with the charger on the console after the battery is fully charged?


 

Correct me if im wrong, but doesnt this make the battery go through more battery cycles meaning shorter life span?


----------



## Fabbbrrr (Feb 22, 2015)

I've been thinking and realized that I don't want to be a pirate. Tomorrow I'll go to the store for a brand new mh4, then I'll update my n3ds an I'll have a lot of fun, because I don't want to waste one more day gatewaiting instead of playing.

Ffffck you gateway and y'all pirates!


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 22, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Correct me if im wrong, but doesnt this make the battery go through more battery cycles meaning shorter life span?


 
I don't know. That's why I am asking. Actually I thought that after battery is charged if charger is still on, system runs with power from the charger and doesn't cycle this power through the battery. But this was only my thought.... Don't know if it is correct or not :S


----------



## Axido (Feb 22, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> Gary's Count-Down was stupid, but certainly not a troll.


 
I'd rather say possibly than certainly.
You can read the story that lead to this countdown. It was to be expected to not release after this countdown by any person who is familiar with GW. Nonetheless Gary made this up. And Sony is worth nothing, teasing people with pictures and avoiding any question about the actual progress of GWs next update, while replying to lots of posts that are less specific, making it look like she communicates with the community.

So, what exactly makes these two more credible regarding Gateway than 2Hack, satel, Kevin Spacey, [insert any name, fictional or non-fictional here], you or me? Oh yeah, they are in touch with Gateway. But since Gateway doesn't give any valuable information to anyone, there's nothing to gain from listening to them in the first place.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 22, 2015)

Axido said:


> I'd rather say possibly than certainly.
> You can read the story that lead to this countdown. It was to be expected to not release after this countdown by any person who is familiar with GW. Nonetheless Gary made this up. And Sony is worth nothing, teasing people with pictures and avoiding any question about the actual progress of GWs next update, while replying to lots of posts that are less specific, making it look like she communicates with the community.
> 
> So, what exactly makes these two more credible regarding Gateway than 2Hack, satel, Kevin Spacey, [insert any name, fictional or non-fictional here], you or me? Oh yeah, they are in touch with Gateway. But since Gateway doesn't give any valuable information to anyone, there's nothing to gain from listening to them in the first place.


 

To put it in the least, Gary is the closest person to Gateway (he does host GW's files and his forums are the official forums for the product itself). I never doubt Gary.... i would only doubt the things they tellGary. Anything GW tells anyone should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## mironicus (Feb 22, 2015)

They are just teasing us. Just look in which kind of position Gary is. Like the evil uncle who offers you chocolate and you jump to reach it while he puts the chocolate away at the end every time. This is just a hell of fun to do this.
Gary "The update comes...!
We "I want! I want! Give me! Give me!"
Gary "Oh Pardon! It does not come!"
We "Grrrrrrr!"
Gary "The update comes soon!"
We "I want! I want..."
Gary "Muhahahahaha....!"


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 22, 2015)

mironicus said:


> They are just teasing us. Just look in which kind of position Gary is. Like the evil uncle who offers you chocolate and you jump to reach it while he puts the chocolate away at the end every time. This is just a hell of fun to do this.
> Gary "The update comes...!
> We "I want! I want! Give me! Give me!"
> Gary "Oh Pardon! It does not come!"
> ...


 

Replace every instance of "Gary" with "Gateway"


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 22, 2015)

Kracken said:


> People are throwing any theory out there at this point to keep hope alive.


 

I sure as hell ain't keeping hope alive, I'm saying, plain and simple, if the wait is killing you get the sky3ds.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 22, 2015)

mironicus said:


> They are just teasing us. Just look in which kind of position Gary is. Like the evil uncle who offers you chocolate and you jump to reach it while he puts the chocolate away at the end every time. This is just a hell of fun to do this.
> Gary "The update comes...!
> We "I want! I want! Give me! Give me!"
> Gary "Oh Pardon! It does not come!"
> ...


 

Just get a sky3ds, why put words in peoples mouths...waste of time.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 22, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> Whenever people prance around that they'll shift towards Sky3DS or some other company and make buys based on impulse, I kinda get flashbacks to the original thread. People really learn nothing
> 
> Furthermore, Gary could basicly fart and people would still believe in him. Not saying hes unreliable, you all just take him too seriously.
> 
> ...


 

Yup, so many other things to do other than waiting on one card, thank goodness i'm not as desperate as some others here 
The main thing you gotta remember is the fact that they'll deliver in the end, time is irrelevant atm, (as long as it's within like 2 months)


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 22, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


>


 

The cake is not a lie, it just takes a long time to come through the mail


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 22, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> The cake is not a lie, it just takes a long time to come through the mail


 
Hope you noticed the word train in that


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 22, 2015)

nor3x said:


> I have to admit I too am a little disappointed as I bought a J NN3DS and a GW in preparation. But it's not necessarily their fault so I sold the j 3ds and picked up one from amazon.co.uk and also have a qq3ds on the way... That should work till release.


Where'd u get a qq from they were sold out everywhere I looked (that's a reputable site I'd trust) :/


----------



## Kracken (Feb 22, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Where'd u get a qq from they were sold out everywhere I looked :/


 
I'm curious, what does the qq offer that the sky3ds doesn't? Other than the extra ds card.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 22, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Anyone know what currency ModChipCentral use? I'm thinking it looks like USD, but they _are_ Canadian, eh? so just being a little hopeful with the pathetic cad right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"BUT THEY ARE CANADIAN EH?". I lol'd


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 22, 2015)

Kracken said:


> I'm curious, what does the qq offer that the sky3ds doesn't? Other than the extra ds card.


5 dollars cheaper


----------



## Kuin (Feb 22, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> 5 dollars cheaper


 
I heard it also plays DS games, no?


----------



## kaiomar (Feb 22, 2015)

QQ is equivalent to sky3ds ?


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 22, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> QQ is equivalent to sky3ds ?


Qq is identical to sky3ds. Its just about 10 bucks cheaper and comes with a regular DS flash cart as well


----------



## Kuin (Feb 22, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> QQ is equivalent to sky3ds ?


 
Yes, but it also plays NDS games with a second card (I just checked on google), which is nice imo.

Sky3DS templates work for QQ3DS?


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 22, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Yes, but it also plays NDS games with a second card (I just checked on google), which is nice imo.
> 
> Sky3DS templates work for QQ3DS?


Yeah it's literally a sky3ds with a different sticker.


----------



## mary1517 (Feb 22, 2015)

The chinese new year is over so... maybe... something new... at last?
That's what was holding them back from releasing anything right?
Because Gateway is waiting for Supercards move and vice versa I guess, and that lonely Sky is just sitting in the corner and waiting too D:
Everybody is waiting for everyone. And we are waiting for them. So let the wait party begin I guess.
I don't even know what am I talking about, the wait is just killing me


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 22, 2015)

mary1517 said:


> The chinese new year is over so... maybe... something new... at last?
> That's what was holding them back from releasing anything right?


 

Businesses reopen Feb. 25/26th.


----------



## Axido (Feb 22, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Replace every instance of "Gary" with "Gateway"


 
To be fair: Stupidity is no excuse for delivering the wrong message. Gary was told what he was told and he failed to deliver this message correctly.
And I'm sure that wasn't stupidity at all. Why would he be able to host a site like this if he was that gullible to believe that "in a few days" bs that Gateway told him?

It's still Gateways fault... but as far as Gary went it ISN'T NOT his fault either.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 22, 2015)

Axido said:


> To be fair: Stupidity is no excuse for delivering the wrong message. Gary was told what he was told and he failed to deliver this message correctly.
> And I'm sure that wasn't stupidity at all. Why would he be able to host a site like this if he was that gullible to believe that "in a few days" bs that Gateway told him?
> 
> It's still Gateways fault... but as far as Gary went it ISN'T NOT his fault either.


 

HAHAHAHA, the way he delivered the message was incorrect? Kind of like the rest of these idiots on here who are deliverying GW message on support, wrongfully putting words in a way that describes how they feel about GW? Also misinterpreting every GW update post, aka "will not support 9.5 FOREVER".

Right...


----------



## Axido (Feb 22, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> HAHAHAHA, the way he delivered the message was incorrect? Kind of like the rest of these idiots on here who are deliverying GW message on support, wrongfully putting words in a way that describes how they feel about GW? Also misinterpreting every GW update post, aka "will not support 9.5 FOREVER".
> 
> Right...


 
Yup, exactly. So, what's your point?


----------



## mary1517 (Feb 22, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> Businesses reopen Feb. 25/26th.


Well lets see the bright side of it. It's only a week more of waiting :3


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 22, 2015)

Axido said:


> Yup, exactly. So, what's your point?


 

Stop directing your attention to one person who you think is at fault, he's not at fault.  He delivered his news in his way and he did it before, don't like it than find your sources elsewhere.  He gave an update, thought it would be cool to broadcast it in a way that makes it coincide with the Majoras Mask release.  

At least he gave an update, do you see any updates on GW site during that week of Gary's post on maxconsole? Do you see gbatemp giving any news on firmware releases, or an eta for that matter? Nope....


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 22, 2015)

I just checked one of the GW resellers site they are saying that GW new stock will arrive on 23rd Feb, same thing is for Sky3DS.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 22, 2015)

Just3DS said:


> I just checked one of the GW resellers site they are saying that GW new stock will arrive on 23rd Feb, same thing is for Sky3DS.


bullshit
post a pic


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 22, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> bullshit
> post a pic


Calm down... I can't link the site here but it is new 3ds card uk (check GW reseller section for UK)


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 22, 2015)

Just3DS said:


> Calm down... I can't link the site here but it is new 3ds card uk (check GW reseller section for UK)








that doesn't mean jack that there'll be a new version
if there was, it would probably be the same card, with the same FPGA just with a higher firmware


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 22, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> I don't know. That's why I am asking. Actually I thought that after battery is charged if charger is still on, system runs with power from the charger and doesn't cycle this power through the battery. But this was only my thought.... Don't know if it is correct or not :S


 
Last time I checked with people who knew what they were saying (a few years ago)... A cycle is not really defined anywhere, but it certainly isn't just charging from 98% to 100% if you let the device connected to the charger (since chargers, usually in software or firmware, usually don't keep charging and only restart once the battery drops x%). There probably are devices who bypass the battery and just power the system, but that makes it hard if not impossible not to shutdown when the cable is removed.

That's all they knew enough to say, which isn't much, but it's something.


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 22, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> that doesn't mean jack that there'll be a new version
> if there was, it would probably be the same card, with the same FPGA just with a higher firmware


I was just pointing out that the new stock (according to them) will arrive on 23rd Feb which is tomorrow, so if GW is waiting for new stock to be arrived to resellers then that might mean they would release the update Soon.


----------



## DarkKaine (Feb 22, 2015)

Just3DS said:


> I was just pointing out that the new stock (according to them) will arrive on 23rd Feb which is tomorrow, so if GW is waiting for new stock to be arrived to resellers then that might mean they would release the update *Soon.*


Let's hope it really is this time around..


----------



## alepman90 (Feb 22, 2015)

GW rep emailed me back,good news guys their team genius guy has recovered from ebola got it during Chinese new year holidays 
the update will be soonish than you think


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 22, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Who knows?


 
Only GW know.


----------



## klincheR (Feb 22, 2015)

i know.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 22, 2015)

klincheR said:


> i know.


what?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 22, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> what?


chicken butt


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Feb 22, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> what?


How to bait people, of course.


----------



## bytor (Feb 22, 2015)

Don't the Chinese New Year celebrations go on for a while..? Next weekend would be the best bet I think.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 22, 2015)

godofwrath said:


> How to bait people, of course.


 
master baiter ?


----------



## Maximoff (Feb 22, 2015)

Wait, wait, I just checked QQ site and there is a infomation about region free. Is that true?


----------



## GaaraPrime (Feb 22, 2015)

Awesome offer guys.  The AU N3DSXL on Play Asia is now down to *US $193.99*.  Check it out...

http://www.play-asia.com/new-nintendo-3ds-xl-metallic-blue-paOS-13-49-en-70-87ht.html

Just thought someone might order it.  It's down from $240


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 22, 2015)

Maximoff said:


> Wait, wait, I just checked QQ site and there is a infomation about region free. Is that true?


 

Why don't you ask them how it works?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 22, 2015)

Maximoff said:


> Wait, wait, I just checked QQ site and there is a infomation about region free. Is that true?


i bet they mean with regionthree which doesn't work on n3ds


----------



## klincheR (Feb 22, 2015)

just ask me.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 22, 2015)

klincheR said:


> just ask me.


WHEN WILL N3DS SUPPORT BY GATEWAY BE RELEASED?


----------



## Maximoff (Feb 22, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> i bet they mean with regionthree which doesn't work on n3ds


yes, I just watched a video and was used regular 3DSes.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 22, 2015)

mary1517 said:


> Well lets see the bright side of it. It's only a week more of waiting :3


 
I love your artwork! Be my girlfriend?


----------



## klincheR (Feb 22, 2015)

sony sway


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 22, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> WHEN WILL N3DS SUPPORT BY GATEWAY BE RELEASED?


 
NEVER


----------



## Breith (Feb 22, 2015)

Keylogger said:


> NEVER


 
SOON.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 22, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Awesome offer guys.  The AU N3DSXL on Play Asia is now down to *US $193.99*.  Check it out...
> 
> http://www.play-asia.com/new-nintendo-3ds-xl-metallic-blue-paOS-13-49-en-70-87ht.html
> 
> Just thought someone might order it.  It's down from $240


Fug ,no this is terrible news it means I got ripped off like 90$
Do you think I can email them and get some kind of price adjustment


----------



## Breith (Feb 22, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Fug ,no this is terrible news it means I got ripped off like 90$
> Do you think I can email them and get some kind of price adjustment


 
I think you're dreaming. But you still can try, that doesn't hurt.


----------



## Axido (Feb 22, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Fug ,no this is terrible news it means I got ripped off like 90$
> Do you think I can email them and get some kind of price adjustment


 
I should really go to the reseller I got my PS Vita from. Bought it for 300€, now it's half the price. I'm sure they will give me a 50% discount.


----------



## Canadacdn (Feb 22, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Fug ,no this is terrible news it means I got ripped off like 90$
> Do you think I can email them and get some kind of price adjustment


 
LOL. No reseller will give anyone a discount on their Gateway. You bought it without N3DS support, you should have expected exactly this.

461 pages of entitled whining is what this thread is. _"I demand to have warez on my new console NOOOWWWWWWW!"_


Edit: Sorry weatMod, I misread your post.


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 22, 2015)

Canadacdn said:


> LOL. No reseller will give anyone a discount on their Gateway. You bought it without N3DS support, you should have expected exactly this.
> 
> 461 pages of entitled whining is what this thread is. _"I demand to have warez on my new console NOOOWWWWWWW!"_


 

Reading certainly isn't your strong point.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 22, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> Reading certainly isn't your strong point.


 
im guessing hes here to not make friends. such a badass.


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 22, 2015)

I just dropped a bombshell...if you didn't get it there will be a second upload.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 22, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> So, I'm about to drop a bomb on this shit: http://www.filedropper.com/arm9code.  I have tried successfully to modify scfw for 4.2 and I believe 4.5 that will boot fast, and it worked for me about 9 out of 11 times I tried it.  We are talking a proverbial  fire under gateways ass people.  And as always enjoy! Remember don't' discount something just because someone else says you can't do it or shouldn't try.


scfw? As in Paletine/leaked CFW or something else?


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 22, 2015)

mary1517 said:


> The chinese new year is over so... maybe... something new... at last?
> That's what was holding them back from releasing anything right?
> Because Gateway is waiting for Supercards move and vice versa I guess, and that lonely Sky is just sitting in the corner and waiting too D:
> Everybody is waiting for everyone. And we are waiting for them. So let the wait party begin I guess.
> I don't even know what am I talking about, the wait is just killing me


 

Maybe GateWay are still trying to complete the update with as few bugs as possible.


----------



## Doran754 (Feb 22, 2015)

I'd go for that play-Asia one if the exchange rate is favourable enough to GBP. Which it won't be.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 22, 2015)

Well, I've decided on getting Sky3DS. So I did exactly that.
It would be nice to have both GW and Sky though. See what both are capable of doing.


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 22, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> scfw? As in Paletine/leaked CFW or something else?


scfw based on work by st4rk.


----------



## klincheR (Feb 22, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> Well, I've decided on getting Sky3DS. So I did exactly that.
> It would be nice to have both GW and Sky though. See what both are capable of doing.


 
wrong hype thread sell the sky3ds and jump back on the gatewait train.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 22, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> Well, I've decided on getting Sky3DS. So I did exactly that.
> It would be nice to have both GW and Sky though. See what both are capable of doing.


 

smart move for the time being, but you will have to get a gateway sooner or later 


oneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee of ussssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssszz


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 22, 2015)

mech said:


> smart move for the time being, but you will have to get a gateway sooner or later
> 
> 
> oneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee of ussssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssszz


 

I already own GW. 
I have GateWay, but I wanted to try out Sky. So I got Sky, too.


----------



## Skeet1983 (Feb 22, 2015)

Like Nintendo said about the wait for Pokebank: Please understand


----------



## ninjanick999 (Feb 22, 2015)

Skeet1983 said:


> Like Nintendo said about the wait for Pokebank: Please understand


Better then SOON©


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 22, 2015)

Breith said:


> SOON.


 
SOON*™*


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 22, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> SOON*™*


SOON $


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 22, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> SOON $


 
$SOON = "Trade Mark - GateWay 3DS 2015";


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 22, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> I just dropped a bombshell...if you didn't get it there will be a second upload.


second upload should at least not be 100% identicle to the arm9code that was already included when the cfw was leaked


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 22, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> second upload should at least not be 100% identicle to the arm9code that was already included when the cfw was leaked


It wasn't 100 percent identical.  It has one tiny, small little change, can you guess what it is? or why I put it there? If you know more, please work with me.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 22, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> It wasn't 100 percent identical. It has one tiny, small little change, can you guess what it is? or why I put it there? If you know more, please work with me.


if you had made a change, maybe you upped the wrong file, sha-1 from the leaked cfw
AE4207D2B6FA304738E343A837B73DB90E85B9CE
sha-1 from the file you uploaded 
AE4207D2B6FA304738E343A837B73DB90E85B9CE


----------



## garyopa (Feb 22, 2015)

Guess what, if you think waiting for Gateway is bad, you going to be waiting for Nintendo also if you have not gotten a New 3DS yet, because due to a usa port strike nothing is moving and big 'N' is too cheap to use planes to ship stock.

http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...p-Amiibo-s-in-Short-Supply-Due-to-Port-Strike


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 22, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Guess what, if you think waiting for Gateway is bad, you going to be waiting for Nintendo also if you have not gotten a New 3DS yet, because due to a usa port strike nothing is moving and big 'N' is too cheap to use planes to ship stock.
> 
> http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...p-Amiibo-s-in-Short-Supply-Due-to-Port-Strike


 

Shame.
>Live in UK
>Get New 3DS day on release
>Plenty in stock at local store


----------



## typ0 (Feb 22, 2015)

I think the only logical reason left for the delay is nothing to do with N3DS support. It's building a better, tougher Obfuscation and a new and improved brick code. Think about it, Yifan Lu cut right through a lot of it and I bet Gateway took notice.


----------



## grkazan11 (Feb 22, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Guess what, if you think waiting for Gateway is bad, you going to be waiting for Nintendo also if you have not gotten a New 3DS yet, because due to a usa port strike nothing is moving and big 'N' is too cheap to use planes to ship stock.
> 
> http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...p-Amiibo-s-in-Short-Supply-Due-to-Port-Strike


 

The port strike reached a deal/agreement a couple of days ago. Source:http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...ute-union-labor-secretary-tom-perez/23744299/

Now that it's over, I think that will increase the chances of the regular N3DS coming to North America.


----------



## Diag (Feb 22, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Guess what, if you think waiting for Gateway is bad, you going to be waiting for Nintendo also if you have not gotten a New 3DS yet, because due to a usa port strike nothing is moving and big 'N' is too cheap to use planes to ship stock.
> 
> http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...p-Amiibo-s-in-Short-Supply-Due-to-Port-Strike


 
hey that sounds like the next good reason for a gw delaye you should tell them that ....

edit: oh already over, k then stick with gw resellers out of stock for now


----------



## jscjml (Feb 22, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> Shame.
> >Live in UK
> >Get New 3DS day on release
> >Plenty in stock at local store


 
Nice, lucky lol. USA here, and i drove to 7 different stores to find a New 3DS (this was before the port strike news). When i went to the place that had it (7th store), they only had 3 Black New 3DS'es left.

Here in a big city Las Vegas, if you didnt preorder one you pretty much wouldnt have gotten one but i got lucky. Now with this, i wonder how long its gonna be before we see any more on the shelves. About the amiibo thing i dont know because i went somewhere and they had tons of Amiibos in stock.


----------



## cutterjohn (Feb 22, 2015)

They're on Valve time(TM). Wait for it...

[EDIT]
Just in case:
https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Valve_Time?
[/EDIT]


----------



## Killaclown (Feb 22, 2015)

cutterjohn said:


> They're on Valve time(TM). Wait for it...
> 
> [EDIT]
> Just in case:
> ...


 
Coming "Soon" Coming in over two months 
Team Fortress 2, Engineer Update

"Soon" is around 2 months confirmed, gateway is right on schedule for announcement.


----------



## satel (Feb 22, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Guess what, if you think waiting for Gateway is bad, you going to be waiting for Nintendo also if you have not gotten a New 3DS yet, because due to a usa port strike nothing is moving and big 'N' is too cheap to use planes to ship stock.
> 
> http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...p-Amiibo-s-in-Short-Supply-Due-to-Port-Strike


 

hopefully this won't be used as the next excuse for delaying the N3DS update.  anyway these consoles will most likely come with 9.4+ firmware.


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 22, 2015)

Already stated the problem with the docking strike being a potential cause for a delay of GW support.

But, as of yesterday, the strike is finally over and settled. So, hopefully things start moving normally pretty soon.


----------



## ninjanick999 (Feb 22, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Guess what, if you think waiting for Gateway is bad, you going to be waiting for Nintendo also if you have not gotten a New 3DS yet, because due to a usa port strike nothing is moving and big 'N' is too cheap to use planes to ship stock.
> 
> http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...p-Amiibo-s-in-Short-Supply-Due-to-Port-Strike


This is probably why supplies are low on Monster Hunter 4.
No store near me had a copy, I had to get one off of ebay


----------



## Kylecito (Feb 22, 2015)

Sold my GW and bought a Sky. Best decision I could have made.

Bye shitwait


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 22, 2015)

Kylecito said:


> Sold my GW and bought a Sky. Best decision I could have made.
> 
> Bye shitwait


 
Youll be back. Bye sucker


----------



## satel (Feb 22, 2015)

Kylecito said:


> Sold my GW and bought a Sky. Best decision I could have made.
> 
> Bye shitwait


 

i also just sold my spare card right this minute,down from 6 to the last sucker  still i won't buy SKY3DS & if i do it won't be for me,i have enough retail games but i want them as CIA as i really hate cartridges too messy for me.


----------



## Kylecito (Feb 22, 2015)

andre104623 said:


> You should of kept both idiot


 

Would have gladly done if I shat 10 dollar bills


----------



## andre104623 (Feb 22, 2015)

Kylecito said:


> Doubt it, having too much fun on my new, backup-loading n3ds


You will like your sky now but when gateway comes out with there n3ds support you will be sorry you sold it I'm waiting for it to I bought 2 sky's on red button that broke and a qq3ds and still waiting for gateway.



Kylecito said:


> Would have gladly done if I shat 10 dollar bills


You will find out the sky cards are shit and they sometimes don't work you will see


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 22, 2015)

Kylecito said:


> Doubt it, having too much fun on my new, backup-loading n3ds


 
Have fun when your saves stop writing and you realize you've just lost hours of progress


----------



## cutterjohn (Feb 22, 2015)

Kylecito said:


> Sold my GW and bought a Sky. Best decision I could have made.
> 
> Bye shitwait


I bought both to hedge my bets, and in reality should've probably held off on the gateway but at this stage these are the only two and neither are anything like we had with later ds carts.  My hope is that one of them(or both) morph into something like that, BUT we MAY still have to fork out for more hardware at some point...

but I'm happy... finally tried out the sky last night on two test subjects, and it worked(9.0.0-20U) and ninjhacked my n3dsxl friday when my cubic ninja showed.  Now just waiting for my other retail purchases to show...

...but I also folded and bought a Wii U to muck(vwii) with as well... (Wii's new and used are assininely high from what I could find or at least the ones that sound "reasonable" so wiiu it was...)... and I updated to latest fw on that as misc hackers said ah go ahead no prob/vwii still works have fun...  (unfortunately my USB hdd is finicky but I'm also waiting on a second enclosure that supposedly works "better", 1st was a package/untried...)

Really I'd like to get linux running on these...  that actually turned out to be useful on the ds+evo (ds1 was phail w/dslinux) and dstwo... would've also liked ps2 linux but my original ps2 phat crapped out and so now I've a slim...

...and the vita... well I'm on 3.15, can't do much online as they mandatory update you, so that's in limbo ATM...

Anyone else for waiting? (Keeps me busy indoors though which is good as teh cold as fsckall is back tomorrow and for the rest of the week... after the "heat"wave(hit 30F by my thermometer today tonight is -8F w/a "high" of 5F tomorrow) so anyways...

If I had a decent ISP I'd setup some private servers for some PC gaming, but alas and alack I'm stuck with comcraptic and their assymetric BS...


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 22, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Have fun when your saves stop writing and you realize you've just lost hours of progress


Hey, it works.


----------



## Kylecito (Feb 22, 2015)

It surprises me that you guys are so, so loyal to a team that leaves you in the dark and outright lies to you over and over. I love what GW has done, but enough is enough. Why have a console and a card just gathering dust when you can get some use out of it?




SonyUSA said:


> Have fun when your saves stop writing and you realize you've just lost hours of progress


 
_This post bought to you by Gateway (tm)_


----------



## Diag (Feb 22, 2015)

yea gw is atm (!) not really in the position to say something bad about sky3ds..

this can change, but right now..

*plays with vita*


----------



## oxenh (Feb 22, 2015)

I have a 3ds for this gatewait , i only wait for to make a backup of my N3ds and to create a legal cia of MH4U ( or al least try to do one) after that the N3ds will be my legal, online handheld.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 22, 2015)

satel said:


> i also just sold my spare card right this minute,down from 6 to the last sucker  still i won't buy SKY3DS & if i do it won't be for me,i have enough retail games but i want them as CIA as i really hate cartridges too messy for me.


 
cartridges, messy? i have crazy ocd and i lurrrve me some cartridges.


----------



## Kylecito (Feb 22, 2015)

That's the only way to speak to a company, with your wallet. Sadly we already gave them the money, even if we got it back. Just make sure to never recommend it unless they become a decent group again.


----------



## satel (Feb 22, 2015)

mech said:


> cartridges, messy? i have crazy ocd and i lurrrve me some cartridges.


 

maybe i sell you my cartridges one day.   they're not messy but when compared to cia they are.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 22, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> *Kylecito *
> 
> *Has done the right thing.  Now we all must follow.*
> 
> ...


We loose another one. Oh the tragedy


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 22, 2015)

I told myself I'd give gatewait till March 4th. 

This wait is getting tragic.  I don't know how anyone has survived the import wait.


----------



## klincheR (Feb 22, 2015)

quality takes time  thats why i chose gatewait™


----------



## Malala (Feb 22, 2015)

Given the bullshit excuses some are making up I can't wait for people to start saying that the real easter egg is actually n3ds support coming out this easter.


----------



## satel (Feb 22, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Guess what, if you think waiting for Gateway is bad, you going to be waiting for Nintendo also if you have not gotten a New 3DS yet, because due to a usa port strike nothing is moving and big 'N' is too cheap to use planes to ship stock.
> 
> http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...p-Amiibo-s-in-Short-Supply-Due-to-Port-Strike


 

by the way any news about the announcement ? can you not contact them to find out what's going on ? we are not asking for much it's only an announcement !!


----------



## Kuin (Feb 22, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> I told myself I'd give gatewait till March 4th.
> 
> This wait is getting tragic. I don't know how anyone has survived the import wait.


 
Playing the Old3DSXL with GW, playing on PC, on PS3/PS4, Wii U, and doing your daily things (work, study, another), it's enough to make you busy. ^^


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 22, 2015)

oxenh said:


> I have a 3ds for this gatewait , i only wait for to make a backup of my N3ds and to create a legal cia of MH4U ( or al least try to do one) after that the N3ds will be my legal, online handheld.


Good for you,  now go and play your retail games from microplay or zgames (50-60 dls each one).  Im gonna play all the games i want with sky3ds.. Thanks for the sponsor.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 22, 2015)

lol a lot of people got there N3DS a bit over a week ago, its not the end of the world. Reminds me of every time FFXIV gets a new update.... Everyone acts like its the end of the world cause the content is "too hard".


----------



## Malala (Feb 22, 2015)

So now we pretend gateway is only a week late? We're gonna need 2hack and a hype train for that.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 22, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Youll be back. Bye sucker


 
Will more than likely be back.
If you're like me and want to play region-locked games. GW is really the only way to do it. (Unless you use RegionThree, of course)


----------



## satel (Feb 22, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> lol a lot of people got there N3DS a bit over a week ago, its not the end of the world. Reminds me of every time FFXIV gets a new update.... Everyone acts like its the end of the world cause the content is "too hard".


 

it's not the end of the world but the end of the world might come before the Gateway N3DS update is out !!


----------



## Kuin (Feb 22, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> Will more than likely be back.
> If you're like me and want to play region-locked games. GW is really the only way to do it. (Unless you use RegionThree, of course)


 
But regiontree seems to not work on New3DS. :/


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 22, 2015)

Kuin said:


> But regiontree seems to not work on New3DS. :/


 
It does not work on New3DS, original 3DS consoles only. 
What I mean is, some people still have original 3DS consoles to play with GW/RT

Unless you're me, then you want to have both Sky and GW. I'd like to see what all the fuss is about, so I got one today.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 22, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Have fun when your saves stop writing and you realize you've just lost hours of progress


 

I was told you're the person who does the YouTube videos? OwO
If so, maybe a l33k could be arranged?


----------



## Kylecito (Feb 22, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> lol a lot of people got there N3DS a bit over a week ago, its not the end of the world. Reminds me of every time FFXIV gets a new update.... Everyone acts like its the end of the world cause the content is "too hard".


 

People in the know already have a JP N3DS since at least 3 months ago.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 22, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> Will more than likely be back.
> If you're like me and want to play region-locked games. GW is really the only way to do it. (Unless you use RegionThree, of course)


 
I dont really care about the RF feature, the most important thing to me about GW is .cia installation and save transfer. If I were to use Sky all my saves would go to waste. The button on the Sky card seems very easy to press especially on the N3DS - not to mention if your holding your 3DS on your chest while gaming like me.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 22, 2015)

Kylecito said:


> People in the know already have a JP N3DS since at least 3 months ago.


 

A lot of them stupidly imported them and cant use it because they dont have any games. People should find something better to do with there time then just waiting.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 22, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


>


 

The card should go inside the easter basket, hehehe.


----------



## Kylecito (Feb 22, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> A lot of them stupidly imported them and cant use it because they dont have any games. People should find something better to do with there time then just waiting.


 

GW promised N3DS support, showed a video of their card running on a JP N3DS, claimed soon, replied to emails saying it would come out soon, all in early NOVEMBER. Do you understand what means for a company to make a promise like that? They have obligations to their customers; brand loyalty is THE thing a company should care about the most, it's the sole reason companies like Apple are still successful even after rehashing the same shit over and over. If you can't understand this, I'm sorry for you. Maybe you don't work hard enough for your money to realize how important it is to make companies uphold their promises.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 22, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> A lot of them stupidly imported them and cant use it because they dont have any games. People should find something better to do with there time then just waiting.


 

Well, someone made a point. They imported them for the cool covers.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 22, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Well, someone made a point. They imported them for the cool covers.


I have a ausi n3ds with sky3ds,  more expensive,  but best of both worlds.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 22, 2015)

Kylecito said:


> GW promised N3DS support, showed a video of their card running on a JP N3DS, claimed soon, replied to emails saying it would come out soon, all in early NOVEMBER. Do you understand what means for a company to make a promise like that? They have obligations to their customers; brand loyalty is THE thing a company should care about the most, it's the sole reason companies like Apple are still successful even after rehashing the same shit over and over. If you can't understand this, I'm sorry for you. Maybe you don't work hard enough for your money to realize how important it is to make companies uphold their promises.


 

incorrect on the timeline of each announcement.


----------



## Malala (Feb 22, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> A lot of them stupidly imported them and cant use it because they dont have any games. People should find something better to do with there time then just waiting.


You do realize most of those are Europeans who bought pal Australian n3ds? They can play European retail games. They can play with a Sky3DS. It was the smart thing to do at the time when nobody knew what firmware would implement European and US n3ds.


----------



## Kylecito (Feb 22, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> incorrect on the timeline of each announcement.


 

What are you trying to prove? The facts are on the table already, a few days/weeks on each announcement don't change a thing. I don't have anything to prove to you. If you're not a smart consumer then I'm sorry for your loss.

Here, have an official GW COOKIE (tm), dated December 24th:





>>WITHIN DAYS


----------



## Kuin (Feb 22, 2015)

Malala said:


> You do realize most of those are Europeans who bought pal Australian n3ds? They can play European retail games. They can play with a Sky3DS. It was the smart thing to do at the time when nobody knew what firmware would implement European and US n3ds.


 
"The smart thing to do about the firmware"? What do you mean? I bought my N3DSXL a few days ago, in France, an official PAL version (not AUS PAL) and it still have the 9.0 firmware, so what is the "smart move"? Especially since the AUS version was WAY more expensive than the French version I got (177€, AUS was at least 250). ^^"

I understand people got impatient, but at the end they just paid more and don't have any advantage on the Firmware since it's still 9.0 now in the official European release time. ^^


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 22, 2015)

Malala said:


> You do realize most of those are Europeans who bought pal Australian n3ds? They can play European retail games. They can play with a Sky3DS. It was the smart thing to do at the time when nobody knew what firmware would implement European and US n3ds.


 
As well as people in the US ordering JAP N3DS's, and a lot of people did import to the US. This also has nothing to do with Sky, not everyone ordered one. If you imported a JAP N3DS you more then likely dont want to play a game unless it is in english, which you would need region free for (aka, GW).

As for Firmware version, so many people said that US would have 9.0 or 9.2 including myself. And we were correct, people just dont research. I myself preordered and was very sure of the version.


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 22, 2015)

Kylecito said:


> What are you trying to prove? The facts are on the table already, a few days/weeks on each announcement don't change a thing. I don't have anything to prove to you. If you're not a smart consumer then I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> Here, have an official GW COOKIE (tm), dated December 24th:
> 
> ...


 


That's pretty shocking that they said within days..
and they haven't even come back to say why they haven't released anything... poor form for ANY type of company.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 22, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> That's pretty shocking that they said within days..
> and they haven't even come back to say why they haven't released anything... poor form for ANY type of company.


Here's a treat you'll enjoy
http://imgur.com/a/RWhcH/all


----------



## Kuin (Feb 22, 2015)

Kylecito said:


> What are you trying to prove? The facts are on the table already, a few days/weeks on each announcement don't change a thing. I don't have anything to prove to you. If you're not a smart consumer then I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> Here, have an official GW COOKIE (tm), dated December 24th:
> 
> ...


 
Seems like they were talking about the support of 9.0/9.2 sysnand firmware and downgrade to 4.5, and indeed it was released WITHIN DAYS after (like, 2 weeks or so?), so I don't see the problem. They're not talking about the N3DS in this email.


----------



## klincheR (Feb 22, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


>


wow such graphics.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 22, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> That's pretty shocking that they said within days..
> and they haven't even come back to say why they haven't released anything... poor form for ANY type of company.


 

"company" They are not a company, they are a group of hackers. Thats about it. Huge difference, and people need to start understanding that GW sells you the cart and thats all they have to do. Thats what you paid for, they have no obligations to you.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 22, 2015)

they never lied in the emails


----------



## Malala (Feb 22, 2015)

Kuin said:


> "The smart thing to do about the firmware"? What do you mean? I bought my N3DSXL a few days ago, in France, an official PAL version (not AUS PAL) and it still have the 9.0 firmware, so what is the "smart move"? Especially since the AUS version was WAY more expensive than the French version I got (177€, AUS was at least 250). ^^"
> 
> I understand people got impatient, but at the end they just paid more and don't have any advantage on the Firmware since it's still 9.0 now in the official European release time. ^^


Easy to say now. Back then nobody knew what firmware eu n3ds would come with. Also, no, aus n3ds weren't sold at 250€ you are just wrong on that one. They were a lot cheaper.


----------



## Kugz (Feb 22, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> That's pretty shocking that they said within days..
> and they haven't even come back to say why they haven't released anything... poor form for ANY type of company.


Hahaha the best part is the fools who deny those emails ever existed. "Those emails were all faked, GW would never send something like that! Anyone can fake an email!"

I bought Gateway first but after 2 months of Suun O just bought a SKY3DS. Been playing Majora's Mask and local coop MH4 and its awesome. Being able to play those games and others was worth the $100 I paid for SKY.

I still have my Gateway tucked away but I'll never recommend it to anyone until SKY shuts down or is blocked. Asshats can't conduct business properly.

The N3DS (small one) arrived today, want to keep it cause its so cute but I bought it for the girlfriend


----------



## Kuin (Feb 22, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> they never lied in the emails


 
Yes exactly! We can get "upset" at their lack of communication, but they didn't lie. The email they said didn't say anything wrong, and this email posted earlier clearly isn't talking about N3DS! The New3DS isn't mentionned anywhere.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 22, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Hahaha the best part is the fools who deny those emails ever existed. "Those emails were all faked, GW would never send something like that! Anyone can fake an email!"
> 
> I bought Gateway first but after 2 months of Suun O just bought a SKY3DS. Been playing Majora's Mask and local coop MH4 and its awesome. Being able to play those games and others was worth the $100 I paid for SKY.
> 
> ...


they didn't state which 3DS (old 3DS or New 3DS), so accusing them of lying would be false


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 22, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> "company" They are not a company, they are a group of hackers. Thats about it. Huge difference, and people need to start understanding that GW sells you the cart and thats all they have to do. Thats what you paid for, they have no obligations to you.


 


are you really going to nitpick over a term? Company - is a term that can be applied for GW, they have a goal, they have individuals, and they make money.... simple as that.
calling them a group of hackers is just classifying them individually - as a collective, they are a company, they manufacture, sell and make money....


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 22, 2015)

have people forgotten how much they hate Sky3DS?


----------



## Kuin (Feb 22, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


>


 
Yes so as I thought they were talking about the support of 9.2/9.0, so again what they said in this email is true, they brought this update WITHIN days!

(PS: And anyway, who give a Gateway as a Xmas present? Seem fucked up to me, like giving a 16go USB key full of DVDrip movies. xD)


----------



## satel (Feb 22, 2015)

i just bought 3ds xl from ebay but i have a feeling it will come with 9.4 or 9.5 fw,in the past many people didn't update their consoles but since nintendo brought the themes out a lot of people now update their consoles just to get some free themes & who would blame them they do look really nice.


----------



## oxenh (Feb 22, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Good for you, now go and play your retail games from microplay or zgames (50-60 dls each one). Im gonna play all the games i want with sky3ds.. Thanks for the sponsor.


 





This is what i mean with gatewait.
A old 3ds plus a gateway.
Also you forget to name the scammers Weplay buddy.


----------



## satel (Feb 22, 2015)

oh & this XL is a temp fix until the GW n3ds update comes out plus i want to finish luigi mansion waited too long to finish it but the update still not out yet ,lucky i still have the save file for this game  let's hope now the XL is gw friendly.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 22, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> have people forgotten how much they hate Sky3DS?


The post was made October 30th and Sky was released November 14th...They hate them alright


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 22, 2015)

satel said:


> i just bought 3ds xl from ebay but i have a feeling it will come with 9.4 or 9.5 fw,in the past many people didn't update their consoles but since nintendo brought the themes out a lot of people now update their consoles just to get some free themes & who would blame them they do look really nice.


 
Couldn't you ask the seller what firmware it comes with or just buy a console with 9.2 or lower guaranteed?


----------



## Kugz (Feb 22, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> they didn't state which 3DS (old 3DS or New 3DS), so accusing them of lying would be false


You are shitting me right?

Until the actual release for 9.2 came out, we had no idea there was a difference between the firmwares of the old 3DS and the New 3DS. We didn't know it was a different entry point or exploit.

I have an email from January 17 asking specifically about New 3DS support and they said they would specify a release timeframe a few days later, and nothing. We got a manual update. Yay.

They're a company, they buy and sell a product to online retailers in order to turn a profit from the software they've developed and hardware they've compiled from Chinese parts.


----------



## satel (Feb 22, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> Couldn't you ask the seller what firmware it comes with or just buy a console with 9.2 or lower guaranteed?


 

i could have but i like to take risks & when it pays off the feeling is so good. 

anyway if it's not compatible i will just sell it local to avoid ebay fees & will probably through few DS games with it or a case & get my money back this way.


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Feb 22, 2015)

Spoiler










 
mmhmmhmmmm doo doo zelda zelda...



Spoiler


----------



## Click This (Feb 22, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> lol a lot of people got there N3DS a bit over a week ago, its not the end of the world. Reminds me of every time FFXIV gets a new update.... Everyone acts like its the end of the world cause the content is "too hard".


 
Greg too stronk


----------



## satel (Feb 22, 2015)

godofwrath said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
very nice although i have never played a zelda game,not the type of game i'd play.


----------



## Breith (Feb 22, 2015)

Kugz said:


> You are shitting me right?
> 
> Until the actual release for 9.2 came out, we had no idea there was a difference between the firmwares of the old 3DS and the New 3DS. We didn't know it was a different entry point or exploit.
> 
> ...


 
They never explicitly said that the update will be out for N3DS and OG3DS in the same moment, they only said that the GW works with the N3DS. The assumption that the support will be out for both consoles in the same time was made by us, customers.
Their way of speaking was ambiguous, this is true, and we can find that regrettable but strictly speaking they never lied on their website. They didn't assume the promises they made on their email, but an email is not really an official announcement after all.


----------



## cutterjohn (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow! When did the 10yo invade gbatemp?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 22, 2015)

Breith said:


> They never explicitly said that the update will be out for N3DS and OG3DS in the same moment, they only said that the GW works with the N3DS. The assumption that the support will be out for both consoles in the same time was made by us, customers.
> Their way of speaking was ambiguous, this is true, and we can find that regrettable but strictly speaking they never lied on their website. They didn't assume the promises they made on their email, but an email is not really an official announcement after all.


 

Yeh, Gateway could have been a bit more helpful with their emails but all they've said is that they're working on N3DS support, like Breith said it's not like they officially announced something on their page then never delivered, they simply are taking longer
than usual due to the mii issue thing



cutterjohn said:


> Wow! When did the 10yo invade gbatemp?


 
 What??


----------



## satel (Feb 23, 2015)

cutterjohn said:


> Wow! When did the 10yo invade gbatemp?


 

since the gameboy advance days.


----------



## cutterjohn (Feb 23, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> What??


Read the last few pages BEFORE imbibing any further...

satel


----------



## Kugz (Feb 23, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Yeh, Gateway could have been a bit more helpful with their emails but all they've said is that they're working on N3DS support, like Breith said it's not like they officially announced something on their page then never delivered, they simply are taking longer
> than usual due to the mii issue thing


I understand that you're invested in their company and the product you've purchased but now you're just victim blaming. Gateway have strung a shit load of people along with their lousy correspondence and misleading information. People asked a multitude of very specific questions regarding N3DS support, about how the exploit works and a plethora of other concerns and we just got 'Soon' back from them.

They fucked up and they've seen business lost to SKY. Hopefully that will help them improve in future or they'll definitely be left in the dust when DSTwo arrives.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes, WHEN DStwo arrives? In fact I didn't find anything about this linker, it's coming out soon? It wlll support region free, eshop, DLC, and NDS games? Where can I find those informations?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 23, 2015)

If they ever decide to. Blah. Now we are just running around in circles.


----------



## ninjanick999 (Feb 23, 2015)

Kugz said:


> I understand that you're invested in their company and the product you've purchased but now you're just victim blaming. Gateway have strung a shit load of people along with their lousy correspondence and misleading information. People asked a multitude of very specific questions regarding N3DS support, about how the exploit works and a plethora of other concerns and we just got 'Soon' back from them.
> 
> They fucked up and they've seen business lost to SKY. Hopefully that will help them improve in future or they'll definitely be left in the dust when DSTwo arrives.


What your saying makes no sense. What misleading information have they given us? They are not obligated to give inside information on future updates.
They released the 9.2 update, and it works flawlessly even though it's still in beta. I expect that they will eventually do the same for N3DS.


----------



## Fabbbrrr (Feb 23, 2015)

I've just bough mh4 from ebgames. Now I'm updating my n3ds. Bye bye!


----------



## Kuin (Feb 23, 2015)

Fabbbrrr said:


> I've just bough mh4 from ebgames. Now I'm updating my n3ds. Bye bye!


 
As I said, I'm waiting for the GW "announcement" to do the same, if their announcement says "the update is here now" or "within a few days" great, but if it's "it will take a very long time" then I go legit with my New 3DS. So I understand your choice, I'm just waiting a little bit more!


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 23, 2015)

I considered updating my N3DS at one point. But now I have ARM11 kernel access on mine, so I really can't back out now. I just feel the dire need to research even more.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 23, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> I considered updating my N3DS at one point. But now I have ARM11 kernel access on mine, so I really can't back out now. I just feel the dire need to research even more.


Wait, what? 
I've been away for awhile, but did I miss something big?


----------



## Dont Worry About it (Feb 23, 2015)

Fabbbrrr said:


> I've just bough mh4 from ebgames. Now I'm updating my n3ds. Bye bye!


 
Why not play it without updating?


----------



## Dont Worry About it (Feb 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Wait, what?
> I've been away for awhile, but did I miss something big?


 
yep 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/wip-kar...a-ninjhax-loadcode.382113/page-6#post-5358483


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

Kylecito said:


> GW promised N3DS support, showed a video of their card running on a JP N3DS, claimed soon, replied to emails saying it would come out soon, all in early NOVEMBER. Do you understand what means for a company to make a promise like that? They have obligations to their customers; brand loyalty is THE thing a company should care about the most, it's the sole reason companies like Apple are still successful even after rehashing the same shit over and over. If you can't understand this, I'm sorry for you. Maybe you don't work hard enough for your money to realize how important it is to make companies uphold their promises.





Kylecito said:


> What are you trying to prove? The facts are on the table already, a few days/weeks on each announcement don't change a thing. I don't have anything to prove to you. If you're not a smart consumer then I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> Here, have an official GW COOKIE (tm), dated December 24th:
> 
> ...


 

The facts are on there site, they posted up about the support on 11/14, they then posted a video on 11/30. AGAIN INCORRECT TIME AND NOT ALL WITHIN THE FIRST HALF OF NOVEMBER.

edit: Here you go.  Just love how people like to mix shit up, hilarious.  Its as if its going to help or solve anything.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 23, 2015)

Dont Worry About it said:


> Why not play it without updating?


 
Maybe he wants plays on his NNID profile, maybe he wants download demo and games he bought before on the eShop, etc etc!


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 23, 2015)

Dont Worry About it said:


> yep
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/wip-kar...a-ninjhax-loadcode.382113/page-6#post-5358483


Sweet, thanks for the link, really appreciate it.


Kuin said:


> Maybe he wants plays on his NNID profile, maybe he wants download demo and games he bought before on the eShop, etc etc!


Yea, I've got a few games on the e-shop that I really want to use right now, but am waiting on GW for. >.> 

Quite a few games actually.


----------



## Fabbbrrr (Feb 23, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Maybe he wants plays on his NNID profile, maybe he wants download demo and games he bought before on the eShop, etc etc!


Yep, I want to play online... I'm playing on 9.0 now because I'm still at the train 

I do have eshop content BUT on my american account. Now I'm living in Australia and I have an Australian n3ds... I don't understand why Nintendo doesn't allow me to switch my region. I hate that.


----------



## Ericss (Feb 23, 2015)

Kugz said:


> You are shitting me right?
> 
> Until the actual release for 9.2 came out, we had no idea there was a difference between the firmwares of the old 3DS and the New 3DS. We didn't know it was a different entry point or exploit.
> 
> ...





Kugz said:


> I understand that you're invested in their company and the product you've purchased but now you're just victim blaming. Gateway have strung a shit load of people along with their lousy correspondence and misleading information. People asked a multitude of very specific questions regarding N3DS support, about how the exploit works and a plethora of other concerns and we just got 'Soon' back from them.
> 
> They fucked up and they've seen business lost to SKY. Hopefully that will help them improve in future or they'll definitely be left in the dust when DSTwo arrives.


They were going to release N3DS support sooner, but they found out that the exploit they used broke Miis and games that use them, so they had to switch to the browser exploit, which slowed them down significantly. Announcing your plans and then being forced to change them by an unforeseen eventuality isn't lying.


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow, I'm only waiting on Emunand support as 3/4's of my games were bought from the eshop. I had like 20 games digitally and like 4 games retail so yeah. Cmon Gateway!


----------



## Ericss (Feb 23, 2015)

Kugz said:


> I still have my Gateway tucked away but I'll never recommend it to anyone until SKY shuts down or is blocked. Asshats can't conduct business properly.


So you would instead recommend people a flashcart by a team that is willing to screw their customers with low and dirty tactics such as putting an artificial 10 games limit in their product? That's so reassuring


----------



## garyopa (Feb 23, 2015)

satel said:


> by the way any news about the announcement ? can you not contact them to find out what's going on ? we are not asking for much it's only an announcement !!


 


			
				Smoker1;1739747 said:
			
		

> Have you heard anything from GW lately? Like I Posted, seems like they have fallen off the grid. Nothing since the 9th. Granted, they still have a while, but it is only hurting them more by not communicating what is happening.



Since the emails are normally handled by one of sales ladies, and since nothing is shipping out to resellers until CNY is over, and really their 'sales' email is just that, you most likely will not see any replies to their email until after the CNY break is over, and things start moving again in few more days.

See this chart for more info, on when things get back to work:




Personally, I heard from them as late as Feb. 18th, my main contact, but he is not the coder just the team leader, and didn't give me any clue on what is happening, we only discuss other important business matters.

Last week I was told they would make an announcement soon, but I guess that 'soon' is not here yet, so wait....


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ericss said:


> So you would instead recommend people a flashcart by a team that is willing to screw their customers with low and dirty tactics such as putting an artificial 10 games limit in their product? That's so reassuring



No he's only going to recommend what works atm, that is all.


----------



## Ericss (Feb 23, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> No he's only going to recommend what works atm, that is all.


No, from his post he'll always recommend Sky over GW as long as it's in production.


----------



## Diag (Feb 23, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Personally, I heard from them as late as Feb. 18th, my main contact, but he is not the coder just the team leader, and didn't give me any clue on what is happening, we only discuss other important business matters.


 
like how to push sales with a fake countdown and delaye tactics?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ericss said:


> No, from his post he'll always recommend Sky over GW as long as it's in production.



And then  he'll recommend the next card, and then the next.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

Diag said:


> like how to push sales with a fake countdown and delaye tactics?



Fake countdown? Lets go ahead and have the rest of the crew added for making fake countdowns.

Edit: also add those who made failed predictions and speculations.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 23, 2015)

Diag said:


> like how to push sales with a fake countdown and delaye tactics?


Someone errrr some people are a bit paranoid...


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 23, 2015)

Diag said:


> like how to push sales with a fake countdown and delaye tactics?


 

Er...how about Gateway is actually coming? 

Be patient


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Since the emails are normally handled by one of sales ladies, and since nothing is shipping out to resellers until CNY is over, and really their 'sales' email is just that, you most likely will not see any replies to their email until after the CNY break is over, and things start moving again in few more days.
> 
> See this chart for more info, on when things get back to work:
> 
> ...



Cool beans. Oh god the food was good today at the booths.


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 23, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> if you had made a change, maybe you upped the wrong file, sha-1 from the leaked cfw
> AE4207D2B6FA304738E343A837B73DB90E85B9CE
> sha-1 from the file you uploaded
> AE4207D2B6FA304738E343A837B73DB90E85B9CE


Your right I did upload the wrong file.  Also, I think I had a bipolar moment because my change did not work at all.  The wait really is driving me insane.


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 23, 2015)

On the other side, there has been constant quick developments going on for N3DS ARM 11 kernel code execution, have managed to write into ARM 11 kernel and next step is to run the unsigned code: 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/wip-kar...a-ninjhax-loadcode.382113/page-7#post-5359223


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 23, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> Your right I did upload the wrong file. Also, I think I had a bipolar moment because my change did not work at all. The wait really is driving me insane.


Although, I can tell you what the problem is.  I can't fix it.  I know that what is happening is the thumb code in the cache is trying to load at the same time the arm processor is trying to write to the same area of memory.  Its stupid, but there is seemingly no way around it as blx and bx do not support conditions.


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 23, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> Although, I can tell you what the problem is. I can't fix it. I know that what is happening is the thumb code in the cache is trying to load at the same time the arm processor is trying to write to the same area of memory.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 23, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Er...how about Gateway is actually coming?
> 
> Be patient


 
Maybe they just need a little help coming?


----------



## Breith (Feb 23, 2015)

Fabbbrrr said:


> I do have eshop content BUT on my american account. Now I'm living in Australia and I have an Australian n3ds... I don't understand why Nintendo doesn't allow me to switch my region. I hate that.


 
Ahahah don't talk to me about that. I've a french 3DSXL, an AUS N3DSXL and a CA WiiU. I have to have 2 different Nintendo accounts for the WiiU/*3DS, that's so fucking annoying.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 23, 2015)

Kuin said:


> As I said, I'm waiting for the GW "announcement" to do the same, if their announcement says "the update is here now" or "within a few days" great, but if it's "it will take a very long time" then I go legit with my New 3DS. So I understand your choice, I'm just waiting a little bit more!


Id rather just use my N3DS for DS games and GBC etc than update it. I can play mh4 and mm on the xl while i wait. However, I support your free will.

Edit: spelling


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 23, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> Wow, I'm only waiting on Emunand support as 3/4's of my games were bought from the eshop. I had like 20 games digitally and like 4 games retail so yeah. Cmon Gateway!


"games were Bought" I am unfamiliar with this phrase


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> "games were Bought" I am unfamiliar with this phrase


Yeah, I was going legit with my 3DS for a while, until Gateway announced 9.X support, then I jumped on to the Gateway band-wagon, waited for Gateway once, and after unfortunately parting with my old 3DS, I'm waiting again. If Gateway takes too long, I still have KARL3DS to rely on. Not getting a Sky, way too expensive.


----------



## Piepokemon (Feb 23, 2015)

Man release really has been a long wait. I finally beat what I definitely consider my personal favorite ds game, Last Window: the Secret of Cape West, and now that I've got through the story I've got nothing like it to play. Already played most of the ds adventure type games with great stories, like 999 and the prof. Layton games. And as for 3ds there really aren't many story based games, I've beat the sequel to 999 and the other Layton games. Karl3ds sounds promising if a jap cubic ninja weren't damn expensive.*jp cubic ninja isn't that bad at around 40 but I've already shelled out my money on gateway.


----------



## Kugz (Feb 23, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> Yeah, I was going legit with my 3DS for a while, until Gateway announced 9.X support, then I jumped on to the Gateway band-wagon, waited for Gateway once, and after unfortunately parting with my old 3DS, I'm waiting again. If Gateway takes too long, I still have KARL3DS to rely on. Not getting a Sky, way too expensive.


So you'll pay $60 to pirate thousands of dollars worth of 3DS games but you won't pay $80?


----------



## Kracken (Feb 23, 2015)

Kugz said:


> So you'll pay $60 to pirate thousands of dollars worth of 3DS games but you won't pay $80?


 
Again, it is relative.

GW: Cheaper, offers more features
SKY: More expensive, offers less features....BUT works right now on N3DS.

He obviously feels that $80 or a SKY is not worth it when he could put that money towards retail games.


----------



## nor3x (Feb 23, 2015)

Kracken said:


> Again, it is relative.
> 
> GW: Cheaper, offers more features
> SKY: More expensive, offers less features....BUT works right now on N3DS.


As soon as gw support is released that comparison will be inverted lol


----------



## Kuin (Feb 23, 2015)

If they find a way to launch region free games with regionthree and a sky3DS on a New3DS, then I might think to buy a Sky3DS (since I don't mind so much about DLCs and eShop games), but I really need region free. 

Then I'll play NDS/DLCs(in case) and eShop games on my old 3DSXL.

But pff it's annoying I'd prefer to use only 1 linker. ^^


----------



## lolboy (Feb 23, 2015)

nor3x said:


> As soon as gw support is released that comparison will be inverted lol




Lol at: As soon as gw support is released.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 23, 2015)

Btw, any recommended places to get a QQ3DS? Preferably cheap?
I wanna keep my options open ya know.
Just in case.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 23, 2015)

Why would you prefer a QQ3DS over a sky3DS? Just wondering. ^^


----------



## nor3x (Feb 23, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Btw, any recommended places to get a QQ3DS? Preferably cheap?
> I wanna keep my options open ya know.
> Just in case.


Ordered mine from us a hot stuff but it hasn't shipped yet because Chinese new year, even though they are a "us seller". I can't vouch for them as I haven't gotten it yet, but from what I've seen there the only ones who have it in stock. Or at least " in stock"


----------



## nor3x (Feb 23, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Why would you prefer a QQ3DS over a sky3DS? Just wondering. ^^


Because it comes with a Ds cart


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 23, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Why would you prefer a QQ3DS over a sky3DS? Just wondering. ^^


Cuz QQ>Sky.
Our spokesperson,
2Hack
and VinsCool
can give you more details


----------



## Kuin (Feb 23, 2015)

nor3x said:


> Because it comes with a Ds cart


 
MMhh yes it's interesting. I'd like that the "regionthree" think works on the New 3DS, then I'd think about getting one. 

Well I guess that for now I'm stuck with my GW. >.< Hurry up GW!


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 23, 2015)

why not get a cheap r4, play some old classics and wait it out>


----------



## Kugz (Feb 23, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> why not get a cheap r4, play some old classics and wait it out>


 
... cause' fuck classics? Everyone who wanted to play NDS games played them years and years ago. None of us here want emulators, we want pirated games. That simple. Whether it's .3DS, .3DZ or .CIA most of us just want to be filthy pirates. We bought a console to pirate on and those without SKY can't do it 

btw <3 SKY3DS


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 23, 2015)

Kugz said:


> ... cause' fuck classics? Everyone who wanted to play NDS games played them years and years ago. None of us here want emulators, we want pirated games. That simple. Whether it's .3DS, .3DZ or .CIA most of us just want to be filthy pirates. We bought a console to pirate on and those without SKY can't do it
> 
> btw <3 SKY3DS


I don't know... 80$ is a bit too much for me, I'd rather get a handful of used 3DS cartridges for the same amount rather than a Sky


----------



## Liberty (Feb 23, 2015)

Can a moderator please ban these Sky3DS-trolls? This is a Gateway-topic.


----------



## Kugz (Feb 23, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I don't know... 80$ is a bit to much, I'd rather get a handful of used 3DS cartridges


 
... but why. This is what I don't understand.

If you HAVE THE MONEY go buy a SKY3DS. It works just fine. It pirates games like it should. Don't make comparisons to Gateway, it's a completely different product all together. If you want to play ROMs now, SKY is the product for you.

I bought mine a month ago for $110 AUD. It's awesome. While you guys are watching your Gateway's collect dust, I've been playing a plethora of available games out now on my N3DS. If you had bought yours a month ago too, you could have saved up the $50/60 or whatever a Gateway costs and when they FINALLY release support you can go - "Well, I got a month out of that cart. I finished 9 games, that was worth the $80. Now I have another flashcart that can do more, I can give this away/keep as a backup if I update my NAND/sell it on Craigslist."

Once Gateway releases their N3DS firmware, SKY doesn't automatically become a useless brick. It still functions correctly, still holds value for resale and can be used to show friends or give to a relative or sig other. Why buy a bunch of used games when you can buy a flashcart with EVERY GAME AVAILABLE ON IT for the same price?

I just don't understand some of you people. If you're dirt poor and you've saved up the pennies you've found on the street corner to buy a Gateway and you're waiting for the release, sure - I get that. If you've got some dosh, just go buy something that works.

My Gateway's been sitting here for months doin' jack all. I wanted to pirate ASAP and I solved that problem. Why don't you?

Like, I'm not bashing Gateway. I've got one, I can't wait to use it - but for me and many others, SKY3DS is a smarter buy FOR NOW until we get concrete evidence that a Gateway release is imminent.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 23, 2015)

It's probably just me and/or a handful of other people, but I don't trust Sky with my money.
It's my opinion.


----------



## cearp (Feb 23, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> It's probably just me and/or a handful of other people, but I don't trust Sky with my money.
> It's my opinion.


 
sure, that is an opinion, but it seems a weird one. regardless if i trusted them or not, i would still buy the sky3ds if i wanted their features, i don't care how they spend the money.
it is not like they are going to do anything negative towards you...
i expect nothing from them other than their features, i don't expect any updates, i don't even think it can be updated right?
if you have trust issues with such a meaningless product (in the grand scheme of the world), then i'm glad i am not you!


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm just writing names on a piece of paper for every user here who bought a Sky card so I can later point fingers and laugh at their faces


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 23, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I don't know... 80$ is a bit too much for me, I'd rather get a handful of used 3DS cartridges for the same amount rather than a Sky


And mind you, 80USD hikes up to SGD90++ over here.

That and the fact that I don't actually work and had to use my savings to get my GW. It was a painful purchase at the time.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 23, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> And mind you, 80USD hikes up to SGD90++ over here.
> 
> That and the fact that I don't actually work and had to use my savings to get my GW. It was a painful purchase at the time.


 
And probably around $90-100AUD.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 23, 2015)

....The heck?!

What the heck is with this deal????
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.AuD2Am&id=43252257369&ns=1&abbucket=16#detail

Sry about that, side tracking here.


----------



## cearp (Feb 23, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I'm just writing names on a piece of paper for every user here who bought a Sky card so I can later point fingers and laugh at their faces


 
i have a gw but i will probably buy a sky3ds one day because it is so easy to use once it is set up, nothing to laugh at...



Madao64 said:


> ....The heck?!
> 
> What the heck is with this deal????
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.AuD2Am&id=43252257369&ns=1&abbucket=16#detail
> ...


 
on taobao the cheapest item is shown as the cheapest price, so that price you see is for the old small 3ds


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 23, 2015)

cearp said:


> on taobao the cheapest item is shown as the cheapest price, so that price you see is for the old small 3ds


Knew it.
Ah, no matter. I already have my N3DS.  Regular.
So anyone know of a place to buy cheap QQ?

And apparently Eachmall is selling GW for USD53+. I have no idea how much of the entire cart is earned by the team now.


----------



## ground (Feb 23, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I'm just writing names on a piece of paper for every user here who bought a Sky card so I can later point fingers and laugh at their faces


 
For what? Being able to play roms on the n3dsxl since release?
.


----------



## Fabbbrrr (Feb 23, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I'm just writing names on a piece of paper for every user here who bought a Sky card so I can later point fingers and laugh at their faces


Nowadays you could use an excel sheet and get some stats as well


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 23, 2015)

Can't wait to get Eshop access <3


----------



## dandymanz (Feb 23, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Knew it.
> Ah, no matter. I already have my N3DS. Regular.
> So anyone know of a place to buy cheap QQ?
> 
> And apparently Eachmall is selling GW for USD53+. I have no idea how much of the entire cart is earned by the team now.


 
The QQ3DS seems to be the cheapest on Taobao, compared to other well known stores like Eachmall. But after you dig more there, you will find that the Sky3ds is even cheaper. The only inconvenience is you will need to get them to ship to a shipping company over in China, then from there ship it over to you. It might take longer, but the additional shipping fees is still cheaper than other shops.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 23, 2015)

cearp said:


> i have a gw but i will probably buy a sky3ds one day because it is so easy to use once it is set up, nothing to laugh at...
> 
> 
> 
> on taobao the cheapest item is shown as the cheapest price, so that price you see is for the old small 3ds


 
Well that's a completely different story on your behalf.


ground said:


> For what? Being able to play roms on the n3dsxl since release?
> .


Well I had the N3DS from launch day so no biggie. I also have an O3DS with all my saves and everything so there's that.


Fabbbrrr said:


> Nowadays you could use an excel sheet and get some stats as well


Ingenious!



The fact is that 90% of the people who sold their GW card to buy a Sky card will be back and loose money by doing so. And thats when its pointing finger time!


----------



## walterpisante (Feb 23, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> The fact is that 90% of the people who sold their GW card to buy a Sky card will be back and loose money by doing so. And thats when its pointing finger time!


*lose
and why would  that be funny?


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 23, 2015)

walterpisante said:


> *lose
> and why would that be funny?


 

Because spending more to get less only due to being impatient while there is still hope (Seeing the CNY thing) is a pretty silly thing to do, naturally.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 23, 2015)

walterpisante said:


> *lose
> and why would that be funny?


 

Because for the money they spent on a product that has no future they could have bought up to 5 or more used 3DS games like Fantasy Life which would keep them occupied for a very long time without the risk of Nintendo banning you or whatnot.



GorbseBaind said:


> Because spending more to get less only due to being impatient while there is still hope (Seeing the CNY thing) is a pretty silly thing to do, naturally.


 
This too.


----------



## Kugz (Feb 23, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Because for the money they spent on a product that has no future they could have bought up to 5 or more used 3DS games like Fantasy Life which would keep them occupied for a very long time without the risk of Nintendo banning you or whatnot.
> 
> 
> 
> This too.


 

... What are you on about? Why does this have to be so personal for you? You have a bloody original 3DS that YOU CAN USE YOUR GATEWAY CARD ON. WE DO NOT. WE ONLY HAVE THE N3DS.

When SKY stops working on 9.6, 9.7, 9.8 or 12.6 - whenever Nintendo decides to block it, it will still be a cart that allows you to pirate thousands of games. So what if it doesn't have the most features? So what if it doesn't have multi-rom, both cards have their pros and cons. It'll be the situation that 9.2 is maximum Gateway firmware and x.x is maximum SKY3DS firmware (or maybe SKY might be able to work around the ban, WHO KNOWS).

People are getting impatient and they also have a tonne of disposable income, so if they go buy a SKY3DS so they can play ROMs right now, GOOD FOR THEM. THEY WILL AND HAVE GOTTEN THEIR MONEY'S WORTH IF THEY ONLY HAVE A N3DS.

Stop belittling people because they don't choose the 'awesome super dooper better featured Gateway card'. The Nintendo bans, IF YOU HAD READ THE FRONT PAGE, seem to be disappearing and there were only a few that popped up (it's the same as the Gateway BRICK extravaganza, only a few people but blown out of proportion).

If you didn't have a 3DS to currently use with the product you're invested in, your attitude would be completely different. 

Anyway going to bed now, why you guys have to make this such a personal issue?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 23, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I'm just writing names on a piece of paper for every user here who bought a Sky card so I can later point fingers and laugh at their faces


 

 so the sky vs gateway war continues!

Ive honestly never seen any forum on here, be it the DS, Wii, PSP etc argue more over the best method to hack a system
This forum is by far the most toxic (not you guitarheroknight but most peeps here, sky and gateway fans) in the history of GBAtemp

Let's all give ourselves a round of applause!


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 23, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Anyway going to bed now, why you guys have to make this such a personal issue?


 

Because it seems like a silly thing to do, again. The mentality of "Well, I don't care that it's a worse product, I just want it to work now." seems entitled and ultimately uninformed.

If you factor in that we've had 2 from Sony and Gary saying that CNY is the big thing and even have retailers saying that they can only restock after CNY, why would you order a Sky3DS now, wait for it to be shipped (Which might as well only be after CNY, depending on your reseller) and by that time, perhaps already have the Gateway update out?

There's this one date we still have, which isn't "a month" in the future but actually this week, only a few days away. If nothing turns up this week, no update and/or news post, sure. That'd be a time to get a sky3ds. But now? Right before things might actually happen?
That just screams impatience and, to me, is borderline childlike behavior.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 23, 2015)

Wouldn't a sensible option be to just get an original 3DS for now ($70~), and use Gateway on that, rather than get a $90-120 Sky3DS card? It'd be easier to sell once the update comes out, and it means you're only having to use one card rather than have a Gateway lying around and a Sky as well.


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 23, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> Wouldn't a sensible option be to just get an original 3DS for now ($70~), and use Gateway on that, rather than get a $90-120 Sky3DS card? It'd be easier to sell once the update comes out, and it means you're only having to use one card rather than have a Gateway lying around and a Sky as well.


 
Considering you could use that one for multiplayer, downgrading and generally messing around with, yes. That sounds like a smarter thing to do. Well, IF the console comes with a compatible firmware (Which all of them do so far? Don't quote me on that.)


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 23, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> Considering you could use that one for multiplayer, downgrading and generally messing around with, yes. That sounds like a smarter thing to do. Well, IF the console comes with a compatible firmware (Which all of them do so far? Don't quote me on that.)


 
Any below 9.2 can be downgraded I think. There's probably tons of original 3DS consoles under 9.2 for sale.


----------



## Leslie White (Feb 23, 2015)

I just sent an email to the GW team about the N3DS support release date. We never know, with luck, we could have an accurate answer  

Me ? A dreamer ?


----------



## nor3x (Feb 23, 2015)

Leslie White said:


> I just sent an email to the GW team about the N3DS support release date. We never know, with luck, we could have an accurate answer
> 
> Me ? A dreamer ?


... Very much so.


----------



## Leslie White (Feb 23, 2015)

nor3x said:


> ... Very much so.


 

Like we say in french : "_Qui ne tente rien, n'a rien_" (He who tries nothing has nothing).


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 23, 2015)

But sadly, at the end he has nothing...

I sent two email, never answered...


----------



## Kuin (Feb 23, 2015)

I sent an email, they answered and I posted the answer here, but no release date.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 23, 2015)

Kuin said:


> I sent an email, they answered and I posted the answer here, but no release date.


mm? can you link the post with the answer?


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 23, 2015)

So... during this gatewait i want to share beautiful picture...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

chipposhiva said:


> So... during this gatewait i want to share beautiful picture...


 

Whats with the usb dongle?


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Feb 23, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Whats with the usb dongle?


micro sd reader


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 23, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Whats with the usb dongle?


 



Nothing like gateway !

ps3 scene understand how useless are both of them


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

godofwrath said:


> micro sd reader


 

Cool.


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 23, 2015)

godofwrath said:


> micro sd reader


 
Not at all, just useless thing really blue


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 23, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Cool.


 
Not cool  if you spent money on what say a team in advance


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

chipposhiva said:


> Not cool  if you spent money on what say a team in advance


 

You're more than welcome to sell it and move on with your life.


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 23, 2015)

In comparaison I use more often my touchpad on cm12 for the same price i bought my gateway.


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 23, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> You're more than welcome to sell it and move on with your life.


 
You're more than welcome to be more angry and don't move on this thread


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

chipposhiva said:


> You're more than welcome to be more angry and don't move on this thread


 

Who says I'm angry


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 23, 2015)

It's just that it's more accurate to compare equal

http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/480334IMG20150217150952.jpg

And I own GW and Sky, it's just I would love to see my GW work on my MMXL since my wife use a lot her sky on her Ambassador.


----------



## Nollog (Feb 23, 2015)

chipposhiva said:


> Nothing like gateway !
> 
> ps3 scene understand how useless are both of them


 
it's the jailbreak thing?


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 23, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Who says I'm angry


 
You know what i'm saying, i don't want to sell it, i want it working. And I have already a beautiful life thanks ^^


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 23, 2015)

Nollog said:


> it's the jailbreak thing?


 
YEAH The True Blue Dongle, the only one


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 23, 2015)

For the french people only : http://www.gamergen.com/actualites/fin-supercherie-dongle-true-blue-75173-1

In fact many point are similar in this case, and i bought all of them


----------



## Nollog (Feb 23, 2015)

chipposhiva said:


> YEAH The True Blue Dongle, the only one


 
they were probably made by at least 2 of the same people as gateway.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 23, 2015)

chipposhiva said:


> For the french people only : http://www.gamergen.com/actualites/fin-supercherie-dongle-true-blue-75173-1
> 
> In fact many point are similar in this case, and i bought all of them.


 
We don't care about your PS3 dongle, it's the 3DS/Gateway thread here, and don't need to post 20 messages in 3 minutes to repeat the same thing!


----------



## dandymanz (Feb 23, 2015)

chipposhiva said:


> YEAH The True Blue Dongle, the only one



Well, at least in the ps3 scene, the ppl were more then eager to hack it up and incorporate into cfws. The 3ds folks are jus happy enough to pay their money to gateway


----------



## Nollog (Feb 23, 2015)

Kuin said:


> We don't care about your PS3 dongle, it's the 3DS/Gateway thread here, and don't need to post 20 messages in 3 minutes to repeat the same thing!


 
yes she does.


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 23, 2015)

Kuin said:


> We don't care about your PS3 dongle, it's the 3DS/Gateway thread here, and don't need to post 20 messages in 3 minutes to repeat the same thing!


 
Read my link and you will see it's totally about 3ds gatewait thread because of similar drm only files in gateway. Something let me say that it can be only software but who cares if this thread is only sky vs gateway troll war an you the modo.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 23, 2015)

the wait time for a true, free and open cfw for 3ds (the leaked one is barely working)<the wait time for new 3ds support by gateway


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 23, 2015)

Nollog said:


> yes she does.


 
She ? Let me check....


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 23, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> the wait time for a true, free and open cfw for 3ds (the leaked one is barely working)<the wait time for new 3ds support by gateway


 

And now factor in the time it takes for the CFW to become as "convenient" as the gateway.

Anyway, what kind of CFW are you talking about? original 3DS or n3ds?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

chipposhiva said:


> Read my link and you will see it's totally about 3ds gatewait thread because of similar drm only files in gateway. Something let me say that it can be only software but who cares if this thread is only sky vs gateway troll war an you the modo.


 

Uh no its not about the 3ds scene, its about the ps3 scene and the article is dated back to 2012.  What is your reason on trying to compare a usb dongle to a 3ds card, specifically GW cards.  It is possible to update the GW cards for future proofing, never tried using a blue dongle as my ps3 was on CFW/ODE.


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 23, 2015)

chipposhiva said:


> She ? Let me check....
> chipposhiva, 2 hours ago


 
Sorry for the delay, i found what i was looking for but it make me want to play with it....


----------



## satel (Feb 23, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Since the emails are normally handled by one of sales ladies, and since nothing is shipping out to resellers until CNY is over, and really their 'sales' email is just that, you most likely will not see any replies to their email until after the CNY break is over, and things start moving again in few more days.
> 
> See this chart for more info, on when things get back to work:
> 
> ...


 
thanks for the reply i really appreciate it BUT who said the Gateway team was chinese or even based in china ? some resellers told us the Gateway team is foreign,not based in china !? is the chinese new year is their new excuse or are you talking about factory & stock which probably are based in china ? but even then how can this stop them from making the announcement or reply to emails ?? sorry but the whole gw n3ds thing sounds like one big game to me,nothing is Genuine or True thus far.


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 23, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> What is your reason on trying to compare a usb dongle to a 3ds card,


 
Only drm hardware.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

chipposhiva said:


> Only drm hardware.


 

Than you obviously made a bad decision on purchasing drm hardware. Maybe you should ask your wife first before making any future purchases.


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 23, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Than you obviously made a bad decision on purchasing drm hardware. Maybe you should ask your wife first before making any future purchases.


 
Obviously i'm a geek, she's not...

But i have the chance she support my "bad" decision during the gatewait 

Meanwhile, i was just joking gateway during the wait with a similar ps3 process, but i understand my "bad" decision to not make a new thread called "post your troll gateway pics".

My bad...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 23, 2015)

well due to the fact that the shipping embargo has happened the people that got the new 3ds got one and the people that didn't are going to be stuck for a long time,  wouldn't this be a good time to release the update for the early adopters?...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

chipposhiva said:


> Obviously i'm a geek, she's not...
> 
> But i have the chance she support my "bad" decision during the gatewait
> 
> ...


 

You can troll all you want, its just not going to make  a difference in the waiting game.  It does suck that a fork was tossed into there plans on releasing support for N3DS.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 23, 2015)

why don't they release the mii exploit with a big fat disclaimer *MAY BREAK SOME GAMES*


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 23, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> why don't they release the mii exploit with a big fat disclaimer *MAY BREAK SOME GAMES*


Becuz us humans are idiots, and never read the fine print, in which complaint emails regarding bad customer relations being sent would follow.

And honestly, that's a shit load worse than a delay, even though it's pushed back by several months.


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Feb 23, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> why don't they release the mii exploit with a big fat disclaimer *MAY BREAK SOME GAMES*


Because it would break super smash bros, which most people want to play.


----------



## CloudLionHeart (Feb 23, 2015)

Friday came my r4i and started played some old classic DS game like castlevania which i haven t finished. and they they look awsome on my N3DS Xl. Since i never had the XL version of any DS. Have you finished Good RPG like 4 heroes of light, Golden Sun Dark Dawn and so many more. My List goes about 158 good games on DS which i have never finished  Only Blue Dragon Awakaned Shadow takes 30+ hours


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 23, 2015)

I didn't like how golden sun used the bottom screen iirc kinda ruined the game for me. N I freaking loved the GBA versions. And as far as releasing the nii exploit unless it caused bricks or something I don't see the point of not releasing it. So what if we can't play smash for now. At least we could play a shit ton of other games


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> why don't they release the mii exploit with a big fat disclaimer *MAY BREAK SOME GAMES*


 

Have you haven't notice the posts that have been popping up about people purchasing GW cards and thinking it supports 9.5?  I think that says a lot.  I'm not trying to insult anyone but damn, be informed before making any purchases.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 23, 2015)

The major concern, could be because the released update would not work on SOME titles. 

The problem in that, is the question "What titles?"


----------



## Mrbaghead (Feb 23, 2015)

godofwrath said:


> Because it would break super smash bros, which most people want to play.


We watched the same video right? They specifically demo'd smash to be working on the n3ds, the only thing thst may not work is mii fighters and I honestly don't care about them.


----------



## Mrbaghead (Feb 23, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> The major concern, could be because the released update would not work on SOME titles.
> 
> The problem in that, is the question "What titles?"


Things such as Tomodachi Life where miis are esssential to the gameplay.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> The major concern, could be because the released update would not work on SOME titles.
> 
> The problem in that, is the question "What titles?"


 

I'm not seeing how the release for n3ds support is going to affect SOME titles? Was the 2ds the same way, doubt it.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 23, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I'm not seeing how the release for n3ds support is going to affect SOME titles? Was the 2ds the same way, doubt it.


That's the issue, essentially. Perhaps there are titles that, though not in relation to miis, could cause the game to be unable to run.


----------



## SLiV3R (Feb 23, 2015)

Zelda MM is magical on the n3ds!  Hope you gatewaiters will play that game one day


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> That's the issue, essentially. Perhaps there are titles that, though not in relation to miis, could cause the game to be unable to run.


 

Hold up, back up a bit.  Lets not start this.  The release of this GW support for N3DS shouldn't, and I don't see how, affect any "specific" game. The release is just to have GW's code running on top of the emunand, or sysnand AKA gw mode.  All that is being worked right now is the entry point, once the entry point is legit, or capable of not breaking any other function, than N3DS users are golden.  In the video you notice it showed everything customers would want and was running fine.  Again, the issue is the entry point.


----------



## Nollog (Feb 23, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Have you haven't notice the posts that have been popping up about people purchasing GW cards and thinking it supports 9.5? I think that says a lot. I'm not trying to insult anyone but damn, be informed before making any purchases.


 
Yes, it says that people who don't come here every day, don't know what emulated nand is and what system nand is.

pyon~.



> We will not be able to support emunand 9.5 or higher for a while on the New 3DS. This is only an issue for the New 3DS, the old 3DS and 2DS will never have this issue. This is not a definitive barrier, but we feel it necessary to inform our users that while we are still working on releasing our New 3ds support, we will not be able to provide support yet for 9.5 emunand or higher for New 3DS on release.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 23, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> why don't they release the mii exploit with a big fat disclaimer *MAY BREAK SOME GAMES*




Or... No?

Nollog There was someone who apparently was a lurker and only made an account to complain because of some misinformation. Apparently he thought a reseller had more knowledge than people here at the temp.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

Nollog said:


> Yes, it says that people who don't come here every day, don't know what emulated nand is and what system nand is.
> 
> pyon~.


 

Unfortunately they don't know the difference, they didn't know that GW does not work on any firmware above sysnand 9.2, they ask the wrong people and got duped.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 23, 2015)

Where's your SOON god now??  Playing MM and MH4u with my sky. No more fuc#& wait.
Never had a 3ds before and i know that people who wait it has a old trusted 3ds to stand the delay...thats the difference,  GW posting fuc#& about support of the new3ds...  thats a false publicity.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Where's your SOON god now?? Playing MM and MH4u with my sky. No more fuc#& wait.


 

MH4U came pre installed on my N3DS so I'm golden.  Haven't even played it 5 minutes yet I've been too invested in Diablo 3 season 2 these last 2 weeks.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Where's your SOON god now?? Playing MM and MH4u with my sky. No more fuc#& wait.
> Never had a 3ds before and i know that people who wait it has a old trusted 3ds to stand the delay...thats the difference, GW posting fuc#& about support of the new3ds... thats a false publicity.


 

More power to ya!!!Keep the hatewait alive!!


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 23, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Or... No?
> 
> Nollog There was someone who apparently was a lurker and only made an account to complain because of some misinformation. Apparently he thought a reseller had more knowledge than people here at the temp.


i bet that reseller was infinitydream


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> MH4U came pre installed on my N3DS so I'm golden. Haven't even played it 5 minutes yet I've been too invested in Diablo 3 season 2 these last 2 weeks.


 

I was on D3 for 2 months and gave up....back on my 3ds...nothing else has my attention.....other than trying to build a train on MC.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 23, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Where's your SOON god now?? Playing MM and MH4u with my sky. No more fuc#& wait.
> Never had a 3ds before and i know that people who wait it has a old trusted 3ds to stand the delay...thats the difference, GW posting fuc#& about support of the new3ds... thats a false publicity.


 
Cry me a river 

See you when the update gets released


----------



## satel (Feb 23, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Cry me a river
> 
> See you when the update gets released


 

sure you will but any idea WHEN will this be ?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 23, 2015)

satel said:


> sure you will but any idea WHEN will this be ?


soon


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 23, 2015)

Guys, can we stop arguing over 2 pieces of plastic? I mean, if people like the Sky, go ahead and buy it, you don't need to bash people just because one card doesn't fit your preference. Buying a card is up to one thing, preference. I am personally a Gatewaiter, but I respect and understand why people buy a Sky. Just please stop bashing people for THEIR decision. The update will come when it comes. The facts are Sky works on the N3DS currently. I don't own one as I have enough faith in Gateway, but Sky is a good purchase if people can't stand the wait.

Really off-topic, but you guys should watch some good anime while waiting. One I'm watching right now is Durarara!!! and it's pretty good right now.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 23, 2015)

satel said:


> sure you will but any idea WHEN will this be ?


When its done its done


----------



## satel (Feb 23, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> When its done its done


 

then you should say IF not WHEN if you ain't got a clue


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 23, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> Guys, can we stop arguing over 2 pieces of plastic? I mean, if people like the Sky, go ahead and buy it, you don't need to bash people just because one card doesn't fit your preference. Buying a card is up to one thing, preference. I am personally a Gatewaiter, but I respect and understand why people buy a Sky. Just please stop bashing people for THEIR decision. The update will come when it comes. The facts are Sky works on the N3DS currently. I don't own one as I have enough faith in Gateway, but Sky is a good purchase if people can't stand the wait.


 

It's not a Sky vs GW argument, it's literally just that GW fans are disappointed that it LITERALLY doesn't work on the N3DS yet so they're considering getting a Sky

That's it, no more no less, no fights

And I don't blame them because while I totally believe that what the Gateway team will offer is splendid (just like when they released the 3.0 beta of the OG 3DS), the wait times are lethal and I'd like to use my New 3DS before I die


----------



## Liberty (Feb 23, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> It's not a Sky vs GW argument


 No, it's stupid Sky3DS-trolls invading this Gateway-related thread.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> It's not a Sky vs GW argument, it's literally just that GW fans are disappointed that it LITERALLY doesn't work on the N3DS yet so they're considering getting a Sky
> 
> That's it, no more no less, no fights
> 
> And I don't blame them because while I totally believe that what the Gateway team will offer is splendid (just like when they released the 3.0 beta of the OG 3DS), the wait times are lethal and I'd like to use my New 3DS before I die


 

This was the case in the past as well for multi-rom support I heard, the wait wasn't insane but older customers did have to wait.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 23, 2015)

Putting hopes on KARL3DS now...

Anyone also have a 9.x N3DS and Cubic Ninja?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Putting hopes on KARL3DS now...
> 
> Anyone also have a 9.x N3DS and Cubic Ninja?


 

Might not be enough cubic ninja's for sale right now, Looks like sky3ds will have to be purchased.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 23, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Might not be enough cubic ninja's for sale right now, Looks like sky3ds will have to be purchased.


 
yeah cubic ninja rom also works so ...


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 23, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Since the emails are normally handled by one of sales ladies, and since nothing is shipping out to resellers until CNY is over, and really their 'sales' email is just that, you most likely will not see any replies to their email until after the CNY break is over, and things start moving again in few more days.
> 
> See this chart for more info, on when things get back to work:
> 
> ...


 


satel said:


> thanks for the reply i really appreciate it BUT who said the Gateway team was chinese or even based in china ? some resellers told us the Gateway team is foreign,not based in china !? is the chinese new year is their new excuse or are you talking about factory & stock which probably are based in china ? but even then how can this stop them from making the announcement or reply to emails ?? sorry but the whole gw n3ds thing sounds like one big game to me,nothing is Genuine or True thus far.


 

Ordered 3 Amiibo from ebay from 3 different Chinese distributors over the weekend. One shipped Friday, one shipped Saturday, and one shipped today (Monday). Seems people DO work through the Chinese new year. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> Ordered 3 Amiibo from ebay from 3 different Chinese distributors over the weekend. One shipped Friday, one shipped Saturday, and one shipped today (Monday). Seems people DO work through the Chinese new year. Hmmmmmmm.


 

They can go back to work today, but its just superstition that you shouldn't be working.  Money doesn't grow on trees, kids can't feed themselves, rent has to be paid somehow.


----------



## pikanag (Feb 23, 2015)

still no gateway? when is supercard dstwo+ coming out?


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 23, 2015)

Getting really boring right now. New 3DS only MH4 currently for me.  D3 Season is boring as well


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Getting really boring right now. New 3DS only MH4 currently for me. D3 Season is boring as well


 

We both have MH4U N3DS and D3, but I am loving the D3 season.  Top 300 softcore Monk


----------



## Breith (Feb 23, 2015)

A new week starts... A new week of wait o/ ! At least, this is the last one in February.

Kuin did you try to answer to their email? Just asking if "soon" means days, weeks or months. If they answered you once, maybe they will answer again (and anyway, that doesn't hurt to try).


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 23, 2015)

Only Hardcore is the true Diablo. 



itsamario2015 said:


> We both have MH4U N3DS and D3, but I am loving the D3 season. Top 300 softcore Monk


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 23, 2015)

Since I am german I understand it way more 

btw: I googled an trough, WTF When does the fuck new Pokemon after X/Y comes out. Now I noticed, Omega Ruby, and Alpha Saphire LOL. Now I want play them both


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 23, 2015)

To answer the question from this threads title: no.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 23, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> To answer the question from this threads title: no.


like it, keeping it straightforward

holy crap i think you're the first person to try actually answering instead of discussing


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 23, 2015)

But to be fair there has been quite a few rumors since this thread started


----------



## Kikirini (Feb 23, 2015)

Well, my N3DS arrived today, guess I'm getting on the waiting boat with the rest of you.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 23, 2015)

Kikirini said:


> Well, my N3DS arrived today, guess I'm getting on the waiting boat with the rest of you.


 

Choo Choo


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 23, 2015)

Think about buy Ninja Cube in order to use Remote Desktop


----------



## Breith (Feb 23, 2015)

Kikirini said:


> Well, my N3DS arrived today, guess I'm getting on the waiting boat with the rest of you.


 
We have antiemetine pills at the back of the boat, if needed.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 23, 2015)

Geez, I feel sorry for Westerners buying Sky3DS cards. They're around $55 in China.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> can't wait, can ya?


 
Technically could but now that hardmod is available n3ds, why bother.






Sonicx64 said:


> Geez, I feel sorry for Westerners buying Sky3DS cards. They're around $55 in China.


 
Yeah I could save about $20 on chinese shops but modchipsdirect got my gateway to me in about 3 days so I'd rather just go with them.


----------



## Breith (Feb 23, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> Geez, I feel sorry for Westerners buying Sky3DS cards. They're around $55 in China.


 
Yeah, but with border duty and shipping cost if you want it in less than 3 weeks, the difference in cost isn't that bad.


----------



## Veign06 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah cheapest one I have seen is 75.90 with free shipping at http://3dstown.com/product.php?id_product=183. Dunno how reputable it is but its on their list of resellers. Lol everyday I get closer to ordering but I keep holding out.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 23, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> Yeah I could save about $20 on chinese shops but modchipsdirect got my gateway to me in about 3 days so I'd rather just go with them.


 

Yeah you guys are right, rather get it quicker for an extra 20 bucks than wait a month. But since I am living in China at the moment, I have the advantage of the cheap prices and fast shipping.


----------



## awm8604 (Feb 23, 2015)

Gateway could never release another update and I'd be far more than satisfied with my purchase.  They delivered on everything they've promised so far, when many people doubted them, multirom, emunand, etc...

Have a little patience.  When it's done it's done.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 23, 2015)

Kikirini said:


> Well, my N3DS arrived today, guess I'm getting on the waiting boat with the rest of you.


 
Yay! I was afraid I was going to be on the Sausage Express by myself forever ;_;


----------



## satel (Feb 23, 2015)

awm8604 said:


> Gateway could never release another update and I'd be far more than satisfied with my purchase.


 

good for you mr happy o3ds & gateway owner.


----------



## xerosagas (Feb 23, 2015)

I bought a Gateway and a refurb purple 3DS to play on while I wait for the N3DS support. After New 3DS support comes my girlfriend gets the purple one. Waiting isn't that hard.


----------



## satel (Feb 23, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Yay! I was afraid I was going to be on the Sausage Express by myself forever ;_;


 

hey SonyTease any news on the announcement ? have you finished typing it yet ?


----------



## Kikirini (Feb 23, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Yay! I was afraid I was going to be on the Sausage Express by myself forever ;_;


*girl high five*


----------



## satel (Feb 23, 2015)

xerosagas said:


> I bought a Gateway and a refurb purple 3DS to play on while I wait for the N3DS support. After New 3DS support comes my girlfriend gets the purple one. Waiting isn't that hard.


 

you should really buy her the best you can,seriously if it was me she would come 1st i would keep the purple one & give her n3ds or else i wouldn't enjoy playing the games on n3ds.  

i see too much ignorance & greed on this thread


----------



## Godson777 (Feb 23, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Yay! I was afraid I was going to be on the Sausage Express by myself forever ;_;


 
You're not alone, I've been on the same boat since last Tuesday. >_>


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 23, 2015)

I will just enjoy my MM3D New3DS XL with MH4U, MM3D, Sm4sh, etc. while I wait for Gateway to work on my other Red New3DS XL.


----------



## xerosagas (Feb 23, 2015)

satel said:


> you should really buy her the best you can,seriously if it was me she would come 1st i would keep the purple one & give her n3ds or else i wouldn't enjoy playing the games on n3ds.
> 
> i see too much ignorance & greed on this thread


My N3DS is Japanese standard and she doesn't want to deal with the Japanese language.

She asked for it since the standard N3DS isn't coming to the US and she has very small hands. Her middle finger is a size 4 ring, which is the size of my pinky (my hands aren't big either). If the standard does come to the US then I'll get her one of those.


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 23, 2015)

Does local multiplayer (for common games like Pokemon) work with different region consoles?


----------



## hiron (Feb 23, 2015)

I play EU pokemon X with USA Pokemon Y. Both on EU consoles and have no problems. This isnt the same as 2 different consoles but imo it should work.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 23, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Have fun when your saves stop writing and you realize you've just lost hours of progress


 
You know I lost a save with the gateway? Can't explain why but I lost one so I think it can happen on any flashcarts (even retails carts). That's why I bought Pokemon because I would never trust flashcarts for a game I always play hundred of hours.

The save was "Ultimate Nes Remix". Played fine and one day, all of a sudden, got corrupted and it was the only one which got corrupted (and now, didn't eject the cart, never shutdown it without doing home + close, etc...)

People who trust a flashcard for a game which is like 50+ hours long is someone that might be a bit crazy.

And at least, he have something right now, when us will maybe never have anything 

By the way, you talked a while back you couldn't share your launcher because the payload was offline, but someone else (ksp on maxconsole) who said to have it said they never was any payload online, just files that you have to host yourself. If that's true, nothing would prevent to just share the files and let people setup a payload themselves contrary to what you said. Dunno who lied (you or him) but one definitly do, so can we have more informations about that?



Oishikatta said:


> Does local multiplayer (for common games like Pokemon) work with different region consoles?


 
As long as each 3DS have the game, you don't really have to care about regions. A Japanese pokemon game can play with a EUR/USA pokemon game locally.

Download play is different. Both system have to be from the same region. If you use a retail cart/eshop game, the client should have, at least, the same firmware or higher than the host (if the host, have 9.4, you should have 9.4). Emunand seems to disabled this so you can host with 9.4 and be a client with 9.0


----------



## Piepokemon (Feb 23, 2015)

davhuit said:


> You know I lost a save with the gateway? Can't explain why but I lost one so I think it can happen on any flashcarts (even retails carts). That's why I bought Pokemon because I would never trust flashcarts for a game I always play hundred of hours.
> 
> The save was "Ultimate Nes Remix". Played fine and one day, all of a sudden, got corrupted and it was the only one which got corrupted (and now, didn't eject the cart, never shutdown it without doing home + close, etc...)
> 
> ...


 
I always go the .cia way with most games. I've run into no save problem with the cart though, always went the safe way and exited via home menu though.


----------



## Dont Worry About it (Feb 23, 2015)

satel said:


> you should really buy her the best you can,seriously if it was me she would come 1st i would keep the purple one & give her n3ds or else i wouldn't enjoy playing the games on n3ds.
> 
> i see too much ignorance & greed on this thread


 

Xerosagas wanted to use a n3DS, and not giving it to his gf is 'ignorance and greed'? You sound like you've never had a girlfriend haha


----------



## klincheR (Feb 23, 2015)

davhuit said:


> You know I lost a save with the gateway? Can't explain why but I lost one so I think it can happen on any flashcarts (even retails carts). That's why I bought Pokemon because I would never trust flashcarts for a game I always play hundred of hours.
> 
> The save was "Ultimate Nes Remix". Played fine and one day, all of a sudden, got corrupted and it was the only one which got corrupted (and now, didn't eject the cart, never shutdown it without doing home + close, etc...)
> 
> ...


if you do not trust flashcard saves just copy your safes to your comp every day.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 23, 2015)

I never said I got problems with all games, but just that it can happen, so her troll is completely useless (especially when we know she's probably paid by the Gateway team, even gary probably get some money to be the official support forum. Not that I have a problem with that, just that you can't really troll when your "part" of the company, even being just a beta-tester).

And as I said, I also always exist with home + close, like you.

It just happen once with "Ultimate Nes Remix", dunno if it come from the game or not, but that's the proof it can happen.

Not to mention it's pretty stupid to troll someone, when people who are waiting for Gateway have still no N3DS support.



klincheR said:


> if you do not trust flashcard saves just copy your safes to your comp every day.


 
Better buy the game, easier (and that what I always do for Pokemon games). My first motivation for the Gateway was the free-region unlock, not especially pirating (it was first to be able to play the "Haikyû" game that got released). And now, it's .cia for homebrew, as it's the only thing that seem to be able to give sound to homebrew on N3DS, not really roms (I have a Cubic Ninja but from what I read, it might never be able to use CSND because it doesn't have the right permissions).

Though I find it pretty nice to be able to test games before buying them, as demos are pretty rare now. For example, without being able to try Monster Hunter myself, I would have probably never been interested in the game. Of course, you can find videos of it, but it will never replace a real test of the game.


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 23, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> But to be fair there has been quite a few rumors since this thread started


 

True but everyone prefer facts than rumors and there aren't any facts on the release date.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 23, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> True but everyone prefer facts than rumors and there aren't any facts on the release date.


it's soon, that's a fact


----------



## storm75x (Feb 23, 2015)

Gateway is currently trying to find the squareroot of negative never.


----------



## satel (Feb 23, 2015)

Dont Worry About it said:


> Xerosagas wanted to use a n3DS, and not giving it to his gf is 'ignorance and greed'? You sound like you've never had a girlfriend haha


 

that's not exactly what he said  he said he's keeping the better newer console for himself & giving her the older console which i find quite selfish thing to do. but anyway he did explain it's a jap n3ds console & that she wanted the standard console.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 23, 2015)

satel said:


> you should really buy her the best you can,seriously if it was me she would come 1st i would keep the purple one & give her n3ds or else i wouldn't enjoy playing the games on n3ds.
> 
> i see too much ignorance & greed on this thread


The white knight is strong with you. Bet you would also refer to her as 'My Lady' 



davhuit said:


> You know I lost a save with the gateway? Can't explain why but I lost one so I think it can happen on any flashcarts (even retails carts). That's why I bought Pokemon because I would never trust flashcarts for a game I always play hundred of hours.
> 
> The save was "Ultimate Nes Remix". Played fine and one day, all of a sudden, got corrupted and it was the only one which got corrupted (and now, didn't eject the cart, never shutdown it without doing home + close, etc...)
> 
> ...



Good call. I also only play Pokemon or other save heavy games via cart. Games like fire Emblem would physically hurt me if I lost the saves. And you never know, one day someone might update your 3ds and boom all your save data is lost.

It's just a flash cart thing. Even emulator wise, the save is much easier to lose when it's just a file saved on your SD card. When it's in your physical cartridge, their is much less worry.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 23, 2015)

storm75x said:


> Gateway is currently trying to find the squareroot of negative never.


√-soon


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 23, 2015)

satel said:


> that's not exactly what he said  he said he's keeping the better newer console for himself & giving her the older console which i find quite selfish thing to do. but anyway he did explain it's a jap n3ds console & that she wanted the standard console.


She's his GF not his wife.. If she really wants it that bad, she could always pay out of her own pocket. 

It's perfectly fair how he's doing it whether it's NA or JAP or Eur.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 23, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> √-soon


505 Error


----------



## satel (Feb 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> She's his GF not his wife..


fair enough


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 23, 2015)

storm75x said:


> 505 Error


3.1 ERROR: UPDATE NOT FOUND


----------



## Breith (Feb 23, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> √-soon


 
i√soon !


----------



## storm75x (Feb 23, 2015)

Breith said:


> i√soon !


date = never*cis(tan(0/√soon))


----------



## Breith (Feb 23, 2015)

storm75x said:


> date = never*cis(tan(0/√soon))


 
You forgot the erf function!


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 23, 2015)

Breith said:


> You forgot the erf function!


 

Don't forget! We can't use the word: SOON™ because it is a registered trade mark of WaitWay (2014-2015)!


----------



## storm75x (Feb 23, 2015)

Breith said:


> You forgot the erf function!


If what you said (i√soon) was true for the release date then... 

date = 0 + (√soon)i

arg(date) = tan-1(0/(√soon))
mod(date) = √(0^2 + (√soon) ^2)
mod(date) = √(0 + soon) 
mod(date) = never

date = never*(cos(tan-1(0/(√soon))) + isin(tan-1(0/(√soon)))) 
date = never*cis(tan-1(0/(√soon))) 

Since √(soon) is never, and soon is reversely proportional to gateway. 
Lim(x->release) 1/(not so soon) = √(soon)

∴date = never*cis(∞)

Graph the result on Argand Plane and you shall get the release date when dreams and reality intercept, which is an eternity.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 23, 2015)

storm75x said:


> If what you said (i√soon) was true for the release date then...
> 
> date = 0 + (√soon)i
> 
> ...


 
I need someone to help me clean up all this brain matter...


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 23, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I need someone to help me clean up all this brain matter...


 

Psst....Answer = August 14th


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 23, 2015)

nevermind... (post removed by me)


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 23, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> nevermind... (post removed by me)


 

Ok


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> The white knight is strong with you.


But aren't you the white knight of Gateway? 


2Hack said:


> Bet you would also refer to her as 'My Lady'.


 
M'Gateway. _Tips cartridge_.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 23, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> But aren't you the white knight of Gateway?
> 
> 
> M'Gateway. _Tips cartridge_.


Nah, I'm just not as salty as some of you lol.


----------



## satel (Feb 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Nah, I'm just not as salty as some of you lol.


 

you are faulty not salty.


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 23, 2015)

Another day, another Gatewaiter drops out and updates. That's not me, but I have an urge to update and system transfer all of my old eshop games, but I will resist. If KARL3DS has emunand /CIA support, I will have that. This Gatewait feels much worse than the last one, as for this time, I have nothing interesting going on. For the first Gatewait, it was winter break, so I couldn't really think about Gateway much, but now that I'm back at school, I can't stop thinking about it when I get home, checking every 30 minutes to see if an update came out. I have firm confidence that Gateway WILL release in the year 20XX.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> 3.1 ERROR: UPDATE NOT FOUND


 

[email protected]#>pwd
/Downloads/

[email protected]#>ls -lrt | grep 3.1

[email protected]#>


----------



## Liberty (Feb 23, 2015)

Maybe you people should just get a life and some hobbies. Honestly. You chose to go down the flashcard-path, so deal with it. Gateway always delivered in the past, why should they stop now? Does this make any sense to you?


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 23, 2015)

Liberty said:


> Maybe you people should just get a life and some hobbies. Honestly. You chose to go down the flashcard-path, so deal with it. Gateway always delivered in the past, why should they stop now? Does this make any sense to you?


 
When people like you finally understand that this 'life' you speak of is totally subjective for everyone, then perhaps it will make sense to us. In the mean time, we'll be here until GW does something.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 23, 2015)

Liberty said:


> Maybe you people should just get a life and some hobbies. Honestly. You chose to go down the flashcard-path, so deal with it. Gateway always delivered in the past, why should they stop now? Does this make any sense to you?


Maybe it's not your job to judge people on this thread, and worry about yourself? Most of us, if not all have lives, this is just an fun thread imo to check up on every now and then.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 23, 2015)

Liberty said:


> Maybe you people should just get a life and some hobbies. Honestly. You chose to go down the flashcard-path, so deal with it. Gateway always delivered in the past, why should they stop now? Does this make any sense to you?


 

I stop in every so often just to see what b.s. some of the members bring to the table.  Other than that I've been catching up on tv shows and some 3ds gaming.


----------



## Mrbaghead (Feb 23, 2015)

It's coming out this friday, or expect to wait another few months.


----------



## satel (Feb 23, 2015)

Liberty said:


> Maybe you people should just get a life and some hobbies. Honestly. You chose to go down the flashcard-path, so deal with it. Gateway always delivered in the past, why should they stop now? Does this make any sense to you?


 

actually the very first 4.x exploit wasn't their own finding i think Yellow8 or someone else found it,the Gateway team are douche bags when it comes to finding new exploits this is why i personally have my doubts about the N3DS support unless of course they got some outside help but if they did then why the lengthy delays ? but i have to say they're brilliant coders once they have the exploit & this is why they always deliver new features.


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Maybe it's not your job to judge people on this thread, and worry about yourself? Most of us, if not all have lives, this is just an fun thread imo to check up on every now and then.


 
Preach.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 23, 2015)

Tbh at this point I've given up on Gateway support. It's strange, but when you actually see how to do some of the same things they do, the idea of buying it isn't as enticing (and not as fun either). I'm hoping we'll have success with KARL3DS, so that there's at least some sort of region free solution for those who are against piracy.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 23, 2015)

Mrbaghead said:


> It's coming out this friday, or expect to wait another few months.


what makes you think that? Someone said they were waiting for resellers to restock, ans someone said that would be the 27th (friday) for mot of them, i would expect gateway (iif the update is already done) to wait a few more days after that so the resellers have a chance to sell the cards before gateway releases the update. i say itll be releaesed by march 6th.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 23, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Tbh at this point I've given up on Gateway support. It's strange, but when you actually see how to do some of the same things they do, the idea of buying it isn't as enticing (and not as fun either). I'm hoping we'll have success with KARL3DS, so that there's at least some sort of region free solution for those who are against piracy.


At this point, I don't even mind if we just get the 3DS equivalent of Devolution. Where you have to insert the cart once to prove that you own it, for the dump to run on your 3ds. Granted I prefer something easier to run backups, but that is a compromise I am willing to take personally. 

Also I wanna play those DBZ jap exclusives on my n3ds


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> At this point, I don't even mind if we just get the 3DS equivalent of Devolution. Where you have to insert the cart once to prove that you own it, for the dump to run on your 3ds. Granted I prefer something easier to run backups, but that is a compromise I am willing to take personally.
> 
> Also I wanna play those DBZ jap exclusives on my n3ds


 

This post is approved by Miles 

Yes, region free all the way, I dunno what else to say


----------



## ryanjf97 (Feb 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> At this point, I don't even mind if we just get the 3DS equivalent of Devolution. Where you have to insert the cart once to prove that you own it, for the dump to run on your 3ds. Granted I prefer something easier to run backups, but that is a compromise I am willing to take personally.
> 
> Also I wanna play those DBZ jap exclusives on my n3ds


 
this would be the best thing ever because aLL I HAVE WANTED TO DO IS PLAY MY GAMES WITHOUT CARRYING THEM ALL AROUND


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 24, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> this would be the best thing ever because aLL I HAVE WANTED TO DO IS PLAY MY GAMES WITHOUT CARRYING THEM ALL AROUND


 

Same It's worth it to play all those games without carrying them 

Fuck Piracy, for all we know Nintendo probably made the Gateway in order to get the masses to unlock the regions and stuff 
Buy Gateway, support Nintendo  wooohooo!!! 

Lol


----------



## Xzi (Feb 24, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Tbh at this point I've given up on Gateway support. It's strange, but when you actually see how to do some of the same things they do, the idea of buying it isn't as enticing (and not as fun either). I'm hoping we'll have success with KARL3DS, so that there's at least some sort of region free solution for those who are against piracy.


Thing is, most people likely don't even put this much thought into the food they eat, let alone whether the cart they use to play homebrew might be used by somebody else for piracy. The bottom line is that there probably wouldn't have been a 3DS scene to this day if not for Gateway. That doesn't mean anyone should be thankful to them necessarily, but I certainly am. For everything the Gateway cart allows me to do with my 3DS. So many of the other scene developers are either selfish to ridiculous degree, or try to stand on the bullshit moral high ground that piracy is somehow the number one issue ruining the world today.

Same reason we'll probably never see a ROM loader for the WiiU. So whether the goal is profit or not, I say thanks to those groups that allow us to run homebrew, and yes, play pirated games, on various consoles. Life truly wouldn't be as sweet without your contributions.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 24, 2015)

Ehh I'm more of a 'I don't care if you want to pirate, as long as I get my benefit then I'm happy'  

Piracy does have a lot of good points imo, but that's a whole different story. Especially the fact that it's a great way to filter out shovelware, and safer way to take risks on games you otherwise wouldn't have played. Ofc this should lead to either you talking good about the game, or buying it legitimately. 

I have so many carts right now, and a n3ds. So even a limited backup player would be welcome in open arms by me


----------



## storm75x (Feb 24, 2015)

I swear they are waiting for April 1st, then make an update. Turns out it's all a lie.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 24, 2015)

storm75x said:


> I swear they are waiting for April 1st, then make an update. Turns out it's all a lie.


Release an update that just bricks your n3ds after a week, then disappear as a flash cart company. They get your money, and have a laugh. Make sure it bricks it on April 1st. 

With no way to hardmod the n3ds, we'd all be screwed. 

Just kidding that's horrible.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 24, 2015)

storm75x said:


> I swear they are waiting for April 1st, then make an update. Turns out it's all a lie.


I am not coming anywhere near this place on April 1.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 24, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> I am not coming anywhere near this place on April 1.


I prefer not to go anywhere on April 1st, including online forums.  So many office-caliber jokes that aren't even as funny as everyday occurrences.  Every other day, anyway.  Ugh.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 24, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Tbh at this point I've given up on Gateway support. It's strange, but when you actually see how to do some of the same things they do, the idea of buying it isn't as enticing (and not as fun either). I'm hoping we'll have success with KARL3DS, so that there's at least some sort of region free solution for those who are against piracy.


 
Region-free working on N3DS would be great. That would let people who have a JP N3DS to play games they understand 

By the way, do you plan to update the official CitrAGB build? I read you fixed it to work on N3DS, but the official one available doesn't work on N3DS, had to use an unofficial one posted on the thread (As I already posted on the thread for some other things, I take the opportunity to ask here but you can answer on the CitrAGB thread if you want, no problem at all ^^).


----------



## Ericss (Feb 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> At this point, I don't even mind if we just get the 3DS equivalent of Devolution. Where you have to insert the cart once to prove that you own it, for the dump to run on your 3ds. Granted I prefer something easier to run backups, but that is a compromise I am willing to take personally.
> 
> Also I wanna play those DBZ jap exclusives on my n3ds


I would totally mind. A stupid AP like Devolution's wouldn't allow me to run ROM hacks, undubs, fan translations, or homebrew (outside of the crappy and impractical Ninjhax method), which I totally use. Not to mention that it would be pointless, as you could just borrow or rent a game to validate your dump. Or heck, just use Sky3DS to make it believe that you've inserted the actual game cart.


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 24, 2015)

Ericss said:


> I would totally mind. A stupid AP like Devolution's wouldn't allow me to run ROM hacks, undubs, fan translations, or homebrew (outside of the crappy and impractical Ninjhax method), which I totally use. Not to mention that it would be pointless, as you could just borrow or rent a game to validate your dump. Or heck, just use Sky3DS to make it believe that you've inserted the actual game cart.


 
Sky is easy to detect though, since homebrew devs wouldn't have to worry about false positives... all in the name of preventing piracy.


----------



## Swizard (Feb 24, 2015)

Although this thread doesn't have half the speed of the previous one, we might breach it's amount of pages due to sheer waitwayness.


----------



## Ericss (Feb 24, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> Sky is easy to detect though, since homebrew devs wouldn't have to worry about false positives... all in the name of preventing piracy.


It's true that Sky3DS can be detected, but I'm not sure about easy. Nintendo hasn't been able to block it yet, after all. I guess it would depend on whether the person coding the AP is capable of implementing a method of detecting it. IIRC, Devolution's AP could be fooled by a modchip.


----------



## ninjanick999 (Feb 24, 2015)

Swizard said:


> Although this thread doesn't have half the speed of the previous one, we might breach it's amount of pages due to sheer waitwayness.


If it's anything like the last one, It's going to be a bit longer of a wait.


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 24, 2015)

Can't wait for Gateway or KARL3DS, but which one do you guys think will come out first? I personally think KARL3DS, but hey, hope Gateway comes out soon too.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 24, 2015)

EXPANSION PAK, NEW 3DS VERSION

It should be out soon.....my gut feeling is telling me something bad will happen soon though..... and it's a *sinking feeling*....
And my copy of GE2: Rage Burst is still in Clearance Delay......perhaps it's for that..?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 24, 2015)

My cubic ninja cart is ready 


...why? for KARL3DS of course


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> My cubic ninja cart is ready
> 
> 
> ...why? for KARL3DS of course


 
I thought KARL3DS is mainly kernal access for homebrew. Or am I missing something here since I haven't been keeping up too much.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 24, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> I thought KARL3DS is mainly kernal access for homebrew. Or am I missing something here since I haven't been keeping up too much.


 
Homebrew wins!


----------



## Xzi (Feb 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Homebrew wins!


Not particularly. Unless you *really* love re-creations of Pac-Man and Snake, 3DS homebrew is a bit of a wasteland.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 24, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Not particularly. Unless you *really* love re-creations of Pac-Man and Snake, 3DS homebrew is a bit of a wasteland.


 
All homebrew scenes began this way.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> All homebrew scenes began this way.


True, just being honest about it. More possibilities for CFW and region-free are always welcome, but there's really not much too get excited for in the way of actual homebrew on the 3DS. So many devices out there are more powerful, more accessible, and much better established in that regard.

Not to rain on anyone's parade, of course.  To each their own.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 24, 2015)

Xzi said:


> True, just being honest about it. More possibilities for CFW and region-free are always welcome, but there's really not much to get excited for in the way of actual homebrew on the 3DS. So many devices out there are more powerful, more accessible, and much better established in that regard.


 
True. But still fun to try out.
Getting almost as excited as first PSP cfw was made.


----------



## pikanag (Feb 24, 2015)

is gateway ever going to update?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 24, 2015)

pikanag said:


> is gateway ever going to update?


Yes


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 24, 2015)

pikanag said:


> is gateway ever going to update?


 

They have till the end of the month for me and then SKY3DS here I come. I don't play online so im not worried about it being blocked.... To bad Realhotstuff closed down, I need to find a new supplier.


----------



## zergslayer69 (Feb 24, 2015)

So gateway strategy is to wait until everybody buys a sky before announcing anything?


----------



## Kuin (Feb 24, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> They have till the end of the month for me and then SKY3DS here I come. I don't play online so im not worried about it being blocked.... To bad Realhotstuff closed down, I need to find a new supplier.


 
But you'll worry if Nintendo block your 3DS for going online, so you can't update your firmware, and future games coming with the need of a new update (for exemple Mario XXX asking update 10.2), then you'll be stuck and just be able to play "old" games, but not the new one.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 24, 2015)

zergslayer69 said:


> So gateway strategy is to wait until everybody buys a sky before announcing anything?


 
exactly. But I won't get a sky3ds. I already have Cubic Ninja.
oh and an old 3ds xl doing fine with my gateway.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 24, 2015)

Kuin said:


> But you'll worry if Nintendo block your 3DS for going online, so you can't update your firmware, and future games coming with the need of a new update (for exemple Mario XXX asking update 10.2), then you'll be stuck and just be able to play "old" games, but not the new one.


If he gets a sky none of that matters.

1. He said he doesn't play online, so he's not likely to get banned

2. He can update from a cart if he needed to


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 24, 2015)

Kuin said:


> But you'll worry if Nintendo block your 3DS for going online, so you can't update your firmware, and future games coming with the need of a new update (for exemple Mario XXX asking update 10.2), then you'll be stuck and just be able to play "old" games, but not the new one.


 

Nope, I don't even need the eshop..... Don't care if I don't have emunanad and il just stay on 9.0.

My problem with gateway is communication, god I hope Krikzz(Maker of the Everdrives) one day makes a 3DS cart when Nintendo releases their next gen handheld. Gateway really needs to learn from Krikzz and how he conducts his business. Gateway literally has the worst communication I have ever seen. They should give us a time frame so I know if I should buy a SKY3DS, I given them till the end of the month and if they haven't released the update then I will just got SKY3DS. Plus I haven't really played many of my 3ds games despite owning a launch 3ds so I really just want the flash cart for the back catalog not really future games, plus can update from cart like verycrushed said.

I might keep my Gateway as a backup but I think i'm going to use SKY3DS as my main card for new 3ds mm le but im stick of Gateway and their communication, at least SKY3DS gets their releases out.....


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 24, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> If he gets a sky none of that matters.
> 
> 1. He said he doesn't play online, so he's not likely to get banned
> 
> 2. He can update from a cart if he needed to


 
Can Sky use a rom with an update to update the 3ds?


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 24, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> Can Sky use a rom with an update to update the 3ds?


 
Why wouldn't it, it updates the systemnand same as online, we just need to wait for games that have the 9.2-9.x update.


----------



## ninjanick999 (Feb 24, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> They have till the end of the month for me and then SKY3DS here I come. I don't play online so im not worried about it being blocked.... To bad Realhotstuff closed down, I need to find a new supplier.



Realhotstuff closed down? How long have they been gone? I ordered from them not too long ago. It's a shame, they were a good site and had fast shipping.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 24, 2015)

ninjanick999 said:


> Realhotstuff closed down? How long have they been gone? I ordered from them not too long ago. It's a shame, they were a good site and had fast shipping.


 
they didn't. They stopped selling flascards.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> they didn't. They stopped selling flascards.


 

Ummm that new website is not affiliated with them, their hk site is gone and usa is some fake scam site.... sorry they are gone.... There is a post on gbatemp somewhere. Been gone for at least a month, rumor is they were raided and their stock seized.  

The new site looks nothing like the old one and what use are they if they don't have flashcarts if they were still here?


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 24, 2015)

ninjanick999 said:


> Realhotstuff closed down? How long have they been gone? I ordered from them not too long ago. It's a shame, they were a good site and had fast shipping.


 
about a month, they gave refunds so check your credit card billing.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 24, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Ummm that new website is not affiliated with them, their hk site is gone and usa is some fake scam site.... sorry they are gone.... There is a post on gbatemp somewhere. Been gone for at least a month, rumor is they were raided.


 
Last time I heard about them, they stopped selling flashcards. Maybe they close though. I don't know really


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Last time I heard about them, they stopped selling flashcards. Maybe they close though. I don't know really


 

They were the best site for 3ds/ds flash carts imo, its really sad that they don't sell them anymore. They had amazing fast 3-6 day shipping, even from the .hk site.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 24, 2015)

Kuin said:


> But you'll worry if Nintendo block your 3DS for going online, so you can't update your firmware, and future games coming with the need of a new update (for exemple *Mario XXX* asking update 10.2), then you'll be stuck and just be able to play "old" games, but not the new one.



Eeeeewww.  No, just no.       Definatly not RealHotStuff.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 24, 2015)

zergslayer69 said:


> So gateway strategy is to wait until everybody buys a sky before announcing anything?


There is a conspiracy theory that Sky3ds Team IS in fact the GW Team. 
They wait til' people are irritated with their paperweight GW card and convince them indirectly to buy Sky3ds. After everyone has done so, GW releases an update, making them come back. 

Double the cards, double the profit!


----------



## zergslayer69 (Feb 24, 2015)

storm75x said:


> There is a conspiracy theory that Sky3ds Team IS in fact the GW Team.
> They wait til' people are irritated with their paperweight GW card and convince them indirectly to buy Sky3ds. After everyone has done so, GW releases an update, making them come back.
> 
> Double the cards, double the profit!


Huh this is a good one. Well, buy up those sky cards people!


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 24, 2015)

storm75x said:


> There is a conspiracy theory that Sky3ds Team IS in fact the GW Team.
> They wait til' people are irritated with their paperweight GW card and convince them indirectly to buy Sky3ds. After everyone has done so, GW releases an update, making them come back.
> 
> Double the cards, double the profit!


 
But hey! That's just a theory: A Ga- Oh wait...


----------



## Axido (Feb 24, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> But hey! That's just a theory: A Ga- Oh wait...


A Gate(way) theory.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 24, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> But hey! That's just a theory: A Ga- Oh wait...


 

Making me want to watch Game Theory's now :3


----------



## slash3584 (Feb 24, 2015)

Well finally this week should put an end to the Chinese New Year and with it the latest excuse for not releasing anything.

Any guess for the next one?


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 24, 2015)

slash3584 said:


> Well finally this week should put an end to the Chinese New Year and with it the latest excuse for not releasing anything.
> 
> Any guess for the next one?


 
There's a storm coming. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Idaho (Feb 24, 2015)

I still don't understand what's the deal with n3DS support, they showed one running their custom code so what do they need more to get full support on it?


----------



## storm75x (Feb 24, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> There's a storm coming. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Hi.


----------



## ucta (Feb 24, 2015)

Idaho said:


> I still don't understand what's the deal with n3DS support, they showed one running their custom code so what do they need more to get full support on it?


 
it was made to push sales...dont feel scammed yet ?


----------



## Idaho (Feb 24, 2015)

ucta said:


> it was made to push sales...dont feel scammed yet ?


 
I already owned a Gateway for my  classic 3DS and I didn't buy a new one, so no, I don't really feel scammed, sorry...


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 24, 2015)

Idaho said:


> I still don't understand what's the deal with n3DS support, they showed one running their custom code so what do they need more to get full support on it?


The exploit was breaking some things so I guess theyre working on it if they havent already finished it.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 24, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> The exploit was breaking some things so I guess theyre working on it if they havent already finished it.


 
I see, well I guess it's a matter of time then, let's just be patient...


----------



## DarkKaine (Feb 24, 2015)

Idaho said:


> I still don't understand what's the deal with n3DS support, they showed one running their custom code so what do they need more to get full support on it?


Here's a hint. They released the video just after ninjhax was released. The video even shows cubic ninja in the multi ROM menu. It is my belief that they had NO entry point whatsoever for the N3DS and just used ninjhax and ported their already in the works regular 3DS code quickly. This is why its taking so long probably, they may not even have an entry point at this point in time. I dont believe any of that Mii maker bs btw. But they want you to wait and not support Sky3DS. In the end that's all there is to it.


----------



## ucta (Feb 24, 2015)

Idaho said:


> I see, well I guess it's a matter of time then, let's just be patient...


 
yep 2 more months with soon/around the corner thingy


----------



## Idaho (Feb 24, 2015)

DarkKaine said:


> Here's a hint. They released the video just after ninjhax was released. The video even shows cubic ninja in the multi ROM menu. It is my belief that they had NO entry point whatsoever for the N3DS and just used ninjhax and ported their already in the works regular 3DS code quickly. This is why its taking so long probably, they may not even have an entry point at this point in time. But they want you to wait and not support Sky3DS. In the end that's all there is to it.


 
Well the Gateway team has always put our patience to limits but never scammed us and anyway it's useless to believe so with such few hints about the situation...


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 24, 2015)

Idaho said:


> I see, well I guess it's a matter of time then, let's just be patient...


 
Exactly!



DarkKaine said:


> Here's a hint. They released the video just after ninjhax was released. The video even shows cubic ninja in the multi ROM menu. It is my belief that they had NO entry point whatsoever for the N3DS and just used ninjhax and ported their already in the works regular 3DS code quickly. This is why its taking so long probably, they may not even have an entry point at this point in time. I dont believe any of that Mii maker bs btw. But they want you to wait and not support Sky3DS. In the end that's all there is to it.


 
Why would I support those that scammer of a company called Sky3DS who smudged its dick on all of our faces with their magical "10 game limit." 
Id rather wait 2,3,4,5 months for GW or the DSTWO+ then pay a single cent to those douchebags. Its on you what you want to believe but he who laughs last, laughs best.


----------



## ucta (Feb 24, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Congrats you are now true GW sectarian. Praise the lord and god GW. How can you tell sky is douchbags when they have a working product lol? and praising gw for silence...wow


----------



## Idaho (Feb 24, 2015)

ucta said:


> Congrats you are now true GW sectarian. Praise the lord and god GW. How can you tell sky is douchbags when they have a working product lol? and praising gw for silence...wow


it's not a matter of praising them, it's only a matter of being rational and what you really want, GW is indeed a better solution than sky3DS because it allows homebrews, region free and emunand whereas sky3DS is a good solution if you only matter about pirating games and that you're not willing to wait.
You want a sky3DS? fine by me, buy one...
But if other people want a GW let them wait for it, it's that simple.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 24, 2015)

ucta said:


> Congrats you are now true GW sectarian. Praise the lord and god GW. How can you tell sky is douchbags when they have a working product lol? and praising gw for silence...wow


Well I have a O3DS and GW is currently the best product for me. Seeing you are new here Ill explain some things, firstly when the Sky card came out it had a red button and a 10 game limit. The limit was made artificially for us scums to buy more of their cards which BTW no one and I mean no one in the history of flashcards did such a thing. Lets move one, it had the 10 game limit and with the price it costed it was worth the games since you got more than you payed, but the limit was still there so the good people of the hacking community decided to make a tool which removes the "limit". Guess what happened then? After two weeks Sky announced a new version of the card with a blue button which removes the "limit" and by doing so they fucked over all the customers who bought the red button version and all the resellers as well for a lot of money.

If you like to get spat on your face by a company whos only goal is to hit and run as soon as it gets blocked then be my guest, its your choice. GW could have done all these things and they could have introduced a new rev with every update Nintendo released but, not to mention they could have introduced the Downgrade purple card but they didnt. Guess why is that, thats right because theyre not f-ing assholes. Calling Sky douchebags is the least insulting thing I could think of.


----------



## dustmite (Feb 24, 2015)

Sky is the better product now - because it works.
GW will be the better product as soon as it works.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 24, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Sky is the better product now - because it works.
> GW will be the better product as soon as it works.


 
Thats the same as you saying that youre the fastest man alive when youre the only man alive.


----------



## DarkKaine (Feb 24, 2015)

Trust me, I don't care all that much if I have to wait 3 more fucking months. But what I dislike is the team not posting any updates in a long time while I have a paperweight N3DSXL from Japan around here and I'd much rather play MM on that instead of my old 3DS with its crappy small screens.
But instead they have me checking their website every day and still see the same Feb 9th announcement of the manual they released. They make it seem like they are ready for release while obviously they are not. And that's called false advertising and should genuinely piss you off as a consumer.


----------



## pedrobarca (Feb 24, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Thats the same as you saying that youre the fastest man alive when youre the only man alive.


That doesnt make his statement wrong, does it?


----------



## Idaho (Feb 24, 2015)

DarkKaine said:


> Trust me, I don't care all that much if I have to wait 3 more fucking months. But what I dislike is the team not posting any updates in a long time while I have a paperweight N3DSXL from Japan around here and I'd much rather play MM on that instead of my old 3DS with its crappy small screens.
> But instead they have me checking their website every day and still see the same Feb 9th announcement of the manual they released. They make it seem like they are ready for release while obviously they are not. And that's called false advertising and should genuinely piss you off as a consumer.


 
You clearly weren't here when we were all waiting for multi-rom, the wait seemed so loonnngg.....

But in the end we got our multi-rom and we're all happy now.


----------



## satel (Feb 24, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> Couldn't you ask the seller what firmware it comes with or just buy a console with 9.2 or lower guaranteed?


 

it's 9.4


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 24, 2015)

DarkKaine said:


> Trust me, I don't care all that much if I have to wait 3 more fucking months. But what I dislike is the team not posting any updates in a long time while I have a paperweight N3DSXL from Japan around here and I'd much rather play MM on that instead of my old 3DS with its crappy small screens.
> But instead they have me checking their website every day and still see the same Feb 9th announcement of the manual they released. They make it seem like they are ready for release while obviously they are not. And that's called false advertising and should genuinely piss you off as a consumer.



I would be but I bought myself an O3DS when the update was announced and decided to take a leap of faith and bought a N3DS on launch. As far as I'm concerned I'm good to go. 


pedrobarca said:


> That doesnt make his statement wrong, does it?


Actually it does because to be better than someone you have to compare yourself with them. And since Sky is the only one that's working on the N3DS it's currently the best for that platform but it's not better than GW because they can't be compared.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 24, 2015)

I have to agree with guitarhero here, like, the fact that Sky intentionally put a game card limit on the flash cart was unheard of at the time and very stingy, Gateway have a working product for everyone whos not on N3ds and 9.2 or lower, the ones who updated or just got a n3ds have to wait, It's really not that bad at all, but Sky3ds putting a limit on it and not even trying to distinguish itself from QQ3DS is bad, I've even heard Sky3ds/QQ3DS get stuck in the system whereas this isn't the case with Gateway, No offense but when you play around with backups of games etc. you don't want to buy an untrustworthy flashcart, Sky is good for what it does but that company is full of BS, Gateway isn't perfect but as far as I know they haven't ripped off anyone


----------



## logg (Feb 24, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> but Sky3ds putting a limit on it and not even trying to distinguish itself from QQ3DS is bad,


 
To be fair, QQ3DS is the clone.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 24, 2015)

Let's all order SKY3DS on March 1st if the update isn't out or at the very least an update to their community on what's going on and a timeframe for the n3ds update. If people are complaining about they are shady because of 10 card limit then go QQ3DS but let take a stand.



Anyways I'm serious about ordering on March 1st, it was more then enough time for atleast an update on what's going on...


----------



## ucta (Feb 24, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Let's all order SKY3DS on March 1st if the update isn't out or at the very least an update to their community on what's going on and a timeframe for the n3ds update. If people are complaining about they are shady because of 10 card limit then go QQ3DS but let take a stand.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I'm serious about ordering on March 1st, it was more then enough time for atleast an update on what's going on...


 
just order now as nothing is going to happen soon, waiting with sky is so much easier than having n3ds collecting dust


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 24, 2015)

logg said:


> To be fair, QQ3DS is the clone.


 

Nah i know but like I wish they gave extra reasons for wanting to purchase the Sky as there are clones etc. that do the same thing


----------



## dustmite (Feb 24, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Thats the same as you saying that youre the fastest man alive when youre the only man alive.


 

When you are the only one, you are the fastest. 
But I agree, they are not really comparable. 

Anyway - I am sitting here and waiting for the GW update. Even if Sky would cost only 20$ I would not 
buy it, because of the initial 10 games ripoff.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 24, 2015)

dustmite said:


> When you are the only one, you are the fastest.
> But I agree, they are not really comparable.
> 
> Anyway - I am sitting here and waiting for the GW update. Even if Sky would cost only 20$ I would not
> buy it, because of the initial 10 games ripoff.


 

If it were £10 I might as I'd be able to play any game I didn;t own currently which is worth it for £10 but yeh, i'm just worried about the cards lifespan
Imagine what'd happen if the card got blocked!

Sky3ds owners: "Well it was fun while it lasted"
Gateway: "You mean a couple of months, only a little longer than the N3ds support took to come out "

Although if they did manage to block Sky it'd boost their morale to block Gateway which although we now gateway is very hard to block it would cause more inconvenience, good thing Gateway are prepared for this sort of thing


----------



## Fabbbrrr (Feb 24, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> If it were £10 I might as I'd be able to play any game I didn;t own currently which is worth it for £10 but yeh, i'm just worried about the cards lifespan
> Imagine what'd happen if the card got blocked!
> 
> Sky3ds owners: "Well it was fun while it lasted"
> ...


Miles, gatewait IS blocked right now.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 24, 2015)

is the emuNAND 9.5+ block fixable via a firmware patch, or is it broken down to the hardware?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 24, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> is the emuNAND 9.5+ block fixable via a firmware patch, or is it broken down to the hardware?


I not sure but I think I've read that they fucked it up on a HW level.


----------



## mironicus (Feb 24, 2015)

Gateway owners have to rely on exploits that have to be found and successfully used. This can take days, months, years... "soon" actually means "unknown".


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 24, 2015)

Let's see what happen on N3DS. Hopefuly they enable at least EmuNAND for CIS. But also hope they bring EmuNAND 9.5+++ to N3DS


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 24, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Making me want to watch Game Theory's now :3


 

Its a hilarious but also a good watch


----------



## RIX__MIX (Feb 24, 2015)

What exactly was that video that we all saw of a Gateway card working on a N3DS a few months ago?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 24, 2015)

RIX__MIX said:


> What exactly was that video that we all saw of a Gateway card working on a N3DS a few months ago?


it can't be a mobo swap of an old 3DS since the console did not reboot when it launched smash


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 24, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> it can't be a mobo swap of an old 3DS since the console did not reboot when it launched smash


 
she also accidentally pushed the zr button in the beginning of the video


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 24, 2015)

Think about swap my new 3DS to a old 3DS in order to play games now. Only good is the new Stick. The Stable 3D is bullshit and 99% not working if you are in Bed. You bascially have to sit in front of again.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 24, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I not sure but I think I've read that they fucked it up on a HW level.


 

According to smea, they can fix it: https://twitter.com/smealum/status/563041822898139138



			
				smea said:
			
		

> ​*Connor* ‏@Connador  Feb 4
> @smealum Can't they just do it correctly in the next update?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 24, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Think about swap my new 3DS to a old 3DS in order to play games now. Only good is the new Stick. The Stable 3D is bullshit and 99% not working if you are in Bed. You bascially have to sit in front of again.


you can even buy the circle pad pro, essentially making a New 3DS' purchase a waste of money
maybe youtube/easy SD transfer (the SD transfer is prob useless if you are hacking such as emuNAND injecting and such)
also, old 3DS is hacked, so why bother with the ninty-shameless-money-grab?



itsamario2015 said:


> According to smea, they can fix it: https://twitter.com/smealum/status/563041822898139138


another reason to ditch the new 3ds if you are into hacking/piracy


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 24, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I not sure but I think I've read that they fucked it up on a HW level.


 

If they can add it with a code update than they can fix it with a code update, it comes down to QA to get there ass moving to fix that shit.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 24, 2015)

Is there any I have to watch for? Old 3DS just have to be <9.3 (so 9.2 and below) and then I can downgrade?


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 24, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> another reason to ditch the new 3ds if you are into hacking/piracy


 

This is something I don't understand about gbatemp members, those people that clamor about how great Gateway is for homebrew or just about homebrew in general, are they oblivious to the 2 year old nvidia shield?  Infinitely more powerful than the 3DS and can emulate virtually anything you'd like, including a DS.  It just seems like a much better option...

The only reason I have a 3ds is games.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 24, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> This is something I don't understand about gbatemp members, those people that clamor about how great Gateway is for homebrew or just about homebrew in general, are they oblivious to the 2 year old nvidia shield? Infinitely more powerful than the 3DS and can emulate virtually anything you'd like, including a DS. It just seems like a much better option...
> 
> The only reason I have a 3ds is games.


that's another can of worms that i'm not into much, but perhaps one of the reasons they want to work on the 3DS is glasses free 3D?


----------



## SLiV3R (Feb 24, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Think about swap my new 3DS to a old 3DS in order to play games now. Only good is the new Stick. The Stable 3D is bullshit and 99% not working if you are in Bed. You bascially have to sit in front of again.



I don't agree.  Thinks the n3ds has 10 times better 3d than the old.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 24, 2015)

i know where this is going... i'm outta here


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah, it has, if you sit in front of it. But If I am in bed, the 3DS just flickering and lot of ghosting. So yeah.... many people have this problem. 3D Stabliation only work if you are right in front of it, which is impressive indeed.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 24, 2015)

I think this quote explains what the problem is:
"I like to play DS streched out whilst someone fills my mouth with chocolate, Not hunched over at my desk like I'm making a fucking ship in a bottle" -Zero Punctuation
Just to get the 3D working. Not like I care about the 3D at all, it's just a gimmick, why bother.


----------



## Dont Worry About it (Feb 24, 2015)

Eh, we know that GW will have emunand for up to 9.2, and that will allow for cia installations (including game updtaes). That's all that 90% of us need anyway.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dont Worry About it said:


> Eh, we know that GW will have emunand for up to 9.2, and that will allow for cia installations (including game updtaes). That's all that 90% of us need anyway.


what if some new encryption shows up?


----------



## CrazySpaniard (Feb 24, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Yeah, it has, if you sit in front of it. But If I am in bed, the 3DS just flickering and lot of ghosting. So yeah.... many people have this problem. 3D Stabliation only work if you are right in front of it, which is impressive indeed.


 
I can lay in bed on my side holding my n3ds above my head and it still adjusts and displays in gorgeous 3d, fix your eyes pls


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 24, 2015)

omg my item is finally out for delivery. How long till it takes to be delivered? (canada post)


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> omg my item is finally out for delivery. How long till it takes to be delivered? (canada post)


what did you order and from where?


----------



## Dont Worry About it (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> omg my item is finally out for delivery. How long till it takes to be delivered? (canada post)


 
You'll have it sometime today then. What's your item?


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 24, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> what did you order and from where?


 
gateway 3ds from eachmall(never ordering form china again, the wait is too unbearable, shipped from january 16, left china at 21.


----------



## Dont Worry About it (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> gateway 3ds from eachmall(never ordering form china again, the wait is too unbearable, shipped from january 16, left china at 21.


 
Do you have an N3DS or an OG?


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dont Worry About it said:


> Do you have an N3DS or an OG?


 
both. so will have to suffer playingn all these awesome games on my beatup old og and hope the gateway update comes soon


----------



## Dont Worry About it (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> both. so will have to suffer playingn all these awesome games on my beatup old og and hope the gateway update comes soon


 
Nice! I recommend downgrading your OG 3DS and backing up your nand while you wait. You might be able to make an emunand partition without the card too.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dont Worry About it said:


> Nice! I recommend downgrading your OG 3DS and backing up your nand while you wait. You might be able to make an emunand partition without the card too.


 
basicaly for now i play all my legit cartridge based games on my n3ds(to avoid tthe 6.0.0 encryption right?) and any game I download on my gateway.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 24, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> what if some new encryption shows up?


 

Yet another reason I don't understand Gateway's rabid fanatics. Look, I now own both. I haven't used either. I have no horse or fucks in this race.

That said, they always clamor that Sky3DS can be patched at any time, it's so detectable! What in the world makes them think Gateway is any more future proof? If 9.6 fixes the antipiracy implementation of 9.5 and adds new game encryption, guess what you are in the same boat as Sky3DS users for the foreseeable future.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 24, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> Yet another reason I don't understand Gateway's rabid fanatics. Look, I now own both. I haven't used either. I have no horse or fucks in this race.
> 
> That said, they always clamor that Sky3DS can be patched at any time, it's so detectable! What in the world makes them think Gateway is any more future proof? If 9.6 fixes the antipiracy implementation of 9.5 and adds new game encryption, guess what you are in the same boat as Sky3DS users for the foreseeable future.


There's one thing you missed.... Encryption keys yet leaked and cracked into. Gateway can be updated to support it and Sky can't.

Its the difference of having to buy new hardware (flashcart) to continue playing games.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 24, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> Yet another reason I don't understand Gateway's rabid fanatics. Look, I now own both. I haven't used either. I have no horse or fucks in this race.
> 
> That said, they always clamor that Sky3DS can be patched at any time, it's so detectable! What in the world makes them think Gateway is any more future proof? If 9.6 fixes the antipiracy implementation of 9.5 and adds new game encryption, guess what you are in the same boat as Sky3DS users for the foreseeable future.


 

And its already been said, pick one or the other.  Why keep bringing this up?


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 24, 2015)

The problem is,,, 
Gatewait have to update it first
All you are saying is meaning less without any update...


----------



## satel (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> gateway 3ds from eachmall(never ordering form china again, the wait is too unbearable, shipped from january 16, left china at 21.


 

next time order from www.yeahgeek.com you will have your "item" delivered in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 24, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> And its already been said, pick one or the other. Why keep bringing this up?


 

Why get one or the other when you can get both? 
If it's already been said to pick up one or the other, they why do you keep bringing this up?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 24, 2015)

satel said:


> next time order from www.yeahgeek.com you will have your "item" delivered in less than 2 weeks.


Yup, YeahGeek is pretty awesome!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 24, 2015)

as quoting from a unknown alcohol commericial

"Good Things Take Time"

they have the video to prove it, it's not like that they don't have any proof and are bullshitting us about N3DS. Maybe they are going to add a shitload of new CFW EMUNAND features! Maybe they are trying to fiddle with 9.5 for a bit before they actually release. Either way..i'm sure it's a good reason. Until that time i'm playing my DSTWO and Legit 3DS games on my n3DS and my Gateway on my XL until that time comes. Lets hope soon will be in the next few weeks. But slandering Gateway and telling them to fuck off is not the right idea.

Maybe GBA VC is in the works? I'm sure Gateway is working on a "killer app" for the next update to dwarf the Sky3DS (as they are competitors)

sure Sky3DS works N3DS but look what happened when Sprint was the first phone provider to provide 4G? [WiMax] (wah wah wahhhhh)


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 24, 2015)

Wh





CrazySpaniard said:


> I can lay in bed on my side holding my n3ds above my head and it still adjusts and displays in gorgeous 3d, fix your eyes pls


 

Fix eyes? wow... good that such .... are in this Community 

I bough my GW Card on a British retailer, got a pretty fast delivery, even if the Gold is very crappy. It seems they loosing in quality a bit.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 24, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> as quoting from a unknown alcohol commericial
> 
> "Good Things Take Time"
> 
> ...


People don't listen, all I can say is mind your own and find something to do with yourself. I personally have not had a problem with that, enjoying the new 2.51 FFXIV patch


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 24, 2015)

Off-topic. I'd just like to bring this to our attention for a few seconds:





OwO


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 24, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> Off-topic. I'd just like to bring this to our attention for a few seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



neebs are probably checking out the page hoping in a alternate reality that the new update will arrive on here before Gateway's website


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 24, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> neebs are probably checking out the page hoping in a alternate reality that the new update will arrive on here before Gateway's website


 
I highly doubt that the update will arrive here before it does on GW.


----------



## Suthek (Feb 24, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> neebs are probably checking out the page hoping in a alternate reality that the new update will arrive on here before Gateway's website


I have a rotating VPN that changes my IP every few seconds.
I also have F5 set on a timer to refresh this page overy few seconds. I think I've done it about 600,000 times now.

Just kidding. But wouldn't that be funny.

I think people are checking here for Garyopa leaks.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 24, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> Off-topic. I'd just like to bring this to our attention for a few seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the old thread had 3 times the views/replies. Yeah.. it's sad, I know.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 24, 2015)

Remember, according to this number I just pulled out of my ass Gateway might release an update when we reach 500 pages!


----------



## r5xscn (Feb 24, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Remember, according to this number I just pulled out of my ass Gateway might release an update when we reach 500 pages!


Now we have an Supervisor prediction. 17 more pages everyone. Great!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 24, 2015)

Before we get to that point could you stand over this empty pool, please?


----------



## Diag (Feb 24, 2015)

but my ass says 1000 pages! :/

would i have more money left this month (n3ds and hyperdevotion noire LE + some other games = expensive month), maybe i´d got a sky3ds.. so gateway or supercard dstwo+ will have now time until march to make their move.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 24, 2015)

Haha. GTA 5 Delayed again.

PS: Damn now I want play Pokemon.


----------



## Killaclown (Feb 24, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Remember, according to this number I just pulled out of my ass Gateway might release an update when we reach 500 pages!


 

That might be the most reliable source we have until now. Lets hope your ass will deliver!


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 24, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> Why get one or the other when you can get both?
> If it's already been said to pick up one or the other, they why do you keep bringing this up?


 

Tell that to those complaining about how broke they are.

I bring it up because people like you bring up the same subject.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 24, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Tell that to those complaining about how broke they are.
> 
> I bring it up because people like you bring up the same subject.


 

I'm sensing a pattern with no end.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 24, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> I'm sensing a pattern with no end.


Guys! That's your queue! Piracy debate!


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Guys! That's your queue! Piracy debate!


 

Anti-piracy is the 2nd coming of Christ!

The end


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 24, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> I'm sensing a pattern with no end.


 

That pattern starts with someone bringing up a topic that was long dropped.



2Hack said:


> Guys! That's your queue! Piracy debate!


 

I rather not discuss Piracy, because its not even a debate here. Why? Everyone knows what they are using there cards.  Whats the point.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 24, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I rather not discuss Piracy, because its not even a debate here. Why? Everyone knows what they are using there cards. Whats the point.


 
HB and getting around RL right?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 24, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> That pattern starts with someone bringing up a topic that was long dropped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But...but.. Mah morals!


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> But...but.. Mah morals!


 

Are true to your heart.....and your heart alone.


----------



## iViperz (Feb 24, 2015)

I try before I buy... Pfft yeah right.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 24, 2015)

Would it bee safe to say I'll get my gateway tmmr or today? Not sure how Canada post works or what out for devliery means


----------



## iViperz (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Would it bee safe to say I'll get my gateway tmmr or today? Not sure how Canada post works or what out for devliery means


 
Out for delivery is self explanatory... But if that's the case you'll be sure to get it very Soon™


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Would it bee safe to say I'll get my gateway tmmr or today? Not sure how Canada post works or what out for devliery means


either tomorrow or today are work days, doubt there'd be a difference
might as well go today because someone might buy all the stock


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 24, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> either tomorrow or today are work days, doubt there'd be a difference
> might as well go today because someone might buy all the stock


 
what stock O_O?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Would it bee safe to say I'll get my gateway tmmr or today? Not sure how Canada post works or what out for devliery means


 

GW hasn't been sold out last I check with my reseller.  They have 2 options, 1 with just the red card and the other with both blue and red cards.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 24, 2015)

okay i think everyone is confused what I've been saying. I ordered a GW gateway ages ago and was wondering when the tracking information says out for delivery would it be possilbe to get it today or wait tmmr?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> okay i think everyone is confused what I've been saying. I ordered a GW gateway ages ago and was wondering when the tracking information says out for delivery would it be possilbe to get it today or wait tmmr?


 

That will all depend on your carrier.  There is no definite answer, anything could keep the delivery personnel from making the drop.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> okay i think everyone is confused what I've been saying. I ordered a GW gateway ages ago and was wondering when the tracking information says out for delivery would it be possilbe to get it today or wait tmmr?


 
Out for Delivery usually means it's on the van and will arrive today. OR, if your post dude is as lazy mine, he does not carry any packages. leaves them in the van and just puts delivery notices in the box, does not even ring the bell the feckin douchebag.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 24, 2015)

EVENTUALLY, when update for N3DS comes out, will I need any additional steps to trasnfer emunand from OG to N3ds?
When it comes to my house or they leave a notice would the tracking information change to delivered?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> EVENTUALLY, when update for N3DS comes out, will I need any additional steps to trasnfer emunand from OG to N3ds?
> When it comes to my house or they leave a notice would the tracking information change to delivered?


 

Both need to be on the same sysnand firmware. Be cautious about this move because it might render you from using GW if you have plans to buy the card.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> EVENTUALLY, when update for N3DS comes out, will I need any additional steps to trasnfer emunand from OG to N3ds?
> When it comes to my house or they leave a notice would the tracking information change to delivered?


 

Yes it will change, but the time they change it might not be exactly when its delivered.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> EVENTUALLY, when update for N3DS comes out, will I need any additional steps to trasnfer emunand from OG to N3ds?
> When it comes to my house or they leave a notice would the tracking information change to delivered?


Yeah I believe you could even sign up for an email notification so once its delivered you get an email.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> EVENTUALLY, when update for N3DS comes out, will I need any additional steps to trasnfer emunand from OG to N3ds?
> When it comes to my house or they leave a notice would the tracking information change to delivered?





tony_2018 said:


> Both need to be on the same sysnand firmware. Be cautious about this move because it might render you from using GW if you have plans to buy the card.


Nope, both emuNAND's have to be on the same fw if he's just planning to do emuNAND to emuNAND, he should be clear once 9.5 emuNAND is released.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Nope, both emuNAND's have to be on the same fw if he's just planning to do emuNAND to emuNAND, he should be clear once 9.5 emuNAND is released.


 
Srry but I'm confused. I only have one emunand ?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Srry but I'm confused. I only have one emunand ?


Do you have emuNAND on your og 3ds?
Then you make emuNAND on n3ds then do the transfer


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Do you have emuNAND on your og 3ds?


 
planning whenever my gw comes (2day or 2mrw)


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> planning whenever my gw comes (2day or 2mrw)


Yea, so you make emuNAND for your og3ds, then when n3ds support for 9.5 emunand is released, you can do the systrasfer while both are in emuNAND.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yea, so you make emuNAND for your og3ds, then when n3ds support for 9.5 emunand is released, you can do the systrasfer while both are in emuNAND.


 
guessing I cant just move my sd card around?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Nope, both emuNAND's have to be on the same fw if he's just planning to do emuNAND to emuNAND, he should be clear once 9.5 emuNAND is released.


 

The reason why I posted that is because its not clear to me what he card he will be purchasing, but its basically both consoles have to be on the same firmware. sysnand to sysnand, emunand to emunand.


----------



## PerroDS (Feb 24, 2015)

How long the battery holds in new3ds (normal size)  , I counted as 4 continuous hours with brightness level 3 without wifi without 3d , which sucks
it a failure of battery?


----------



## motezazer (Feb 24, 2015)

They don't need to be on the same firmware, they need to be on the LATEST firmware.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> guessing I cant just move my sd card around?


Nope. Nands are tied to the console. 


PerroDS said:


> How long the battery holds in new3ds (normal size)  , I counted as 4 continuous hours with brightness level 3 without wifi without 3d , which sucks
> it a failure of battery?


Wikipedia has all the answers.
Your battery does sound out of wack though.


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 24, 2015)

So guys!  Any news about your N3DS support?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 24, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> So guys!  Any news about your N3DS support?


You know exactly the answer


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 24, 2015)

Talking on another thread about NAND dumping via hardmod. Seems to be working on N3DSXL US.

Im getting a Sky3DS, dumping nand with hardmod and using that on my N3DS till GW updates, I'll then flash back down to 9.0 Then the Sky card will be put in a drawer till next time. (if it's still supported)

That should give me something to do other than jabbing at F5. GW might be out before the Sky3DS arrives though. That would be ok too as I can keep my saves.

Edit: GADS! Those SKY3DS cards are expensive.


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 24, 2015)

Ah, you mean that you'll answer me Soon, 2Hack?


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 24, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> So guys!  Any news about your N3DS support?


 
arround the fucking coner or fucking soon
which one you prefer ??lol
not swear because of you ,,you understand right?
gatewait,,,,I hate you ...


----------



## GW3 (Feb 24, 2015)

Soon


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 24, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> So guys!  Any news about your N3DS support?


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gateway should just trademark the word soon as this rate...


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Gateway should just trademark the word soon as this rate...


 
it already is.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 24, 2015)

I was hoping I would go to sleep wake up and the update would be here. I can't wait till my money comes in for next month......


----------



## johnboyjr (Feb 24, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> So guys!  Any news about your N3DS support?


 
not yet


has there been any news since i posted this reply?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 24, 2015)

johnboyjr said:


> not yet
> 
> 
> has there been any news since i posted this reply?


Not yet

Has there been any news since i posted this reply?


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 24, 2015)

2 More days till chinese New Year is over.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 24, 2015)

johnboyjr said:


> not yet
> 
> 
> has there been any news since i posted this reply?



Never™


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 24, 2015)

the end of febuary is nearing... no release/announcment by gateway yet as predicted by gary


----------



## MontyQ (Feb 24, 2015)

*soon​*
​[soon] 
Spell​ Syllables

Examples​
Word Origin​
adverb, *sooner, **soonest.*
1.​within a short period after this or that time, event, etc.:
_We shall know soon after he calls._​2.​before long; in the near future; at an early date:
_Let's leave soon._​3.​promptly or quickly:
_He came as soon as he could._​4.​readily or willingly:
_I would as soon walk as ride._​5.​early in a period of time; before the time specified is much advanced:
_soon at night; soon in the evening._​6.​_Obsolete. _immediately; at once; forthwith.​


----------



## xerosagas (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Srry but I'm confused. I only have one emunand ?


 
To transfer emunand to emunand, both have to be on the latest firmware then you do the system transfer from settings.

If you are only doing an emunand to emunand transfer, the sysnand does not matter. DO NOT update your sysnand.

More precisely:
1. Launch into your current emunand on old console using old sd card.
2. Go into settings. MAKE SURE you're on Emunand by checking for GW3DS next to firmware version number. Go to system transfer.
3. Remove gateway. Insert into new console, insert a different sd card into new console. Launch gateway menu.
4. Format emunand then launch into Gateway mode. Go into Settings. MAKE SURE you're on emunand by looking for GW3DS next the firmware version. Go to system transfer.
5. Update if necessary, and do the transfer as normal.

Copy over the files from the old SD card or inject the emunand from the new SD card into the old one. 

Though you can't actually do this on a New3DS until 9.5 emunand support comes along.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 24, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> the end of febuary is nearing... no release/announcment by gateway yet as predicted by gary



I predict everyone buying sky3ds/qq3ds if they don't at the very least give us an update on the progress, which any decent company would for their consumers, but they are probably run by some mafia organization in China that doesn't even care about their consumers/community.  If they did care there would be updates on progress and Eta. Personally it seems  all makers of 3ds flash carts are assholes and only care about the money as opposed to the thrill of the hack and hoping the gaming hacker community like KrikZZ.

KrikZz always gives us updates for the EVERDRIVES and is on his forums answering questions from anyone and everyone. The first 3DS flash cart company to figure out consumer support and telling us the truth will be the #1 flash cart seller.

But hey I'm sure all of you guys like waiting with no Info but I Fken hate it and when my money comes in im ordering SKY/QQ.


----------



## bowser (Feb 24, 2015)

storm75x said:


> Well, the old thread had 3 times the views/replies. Yeah.. it's sad, I know.


Can you link me to the old thread? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## Breith (Feb 24, 2015)

xerosagas said:


> To transfer emunand to emunand, both have to be on the latest firmware then you do the system transfer from settings.
> 
> If you are only doing an emunand to emunand transfer, the sysnand does not matter. DO NOT update your sysnand.


If my memories are good, you need the latest *nand on both console to do a transfer. Since the emunand 9.5 doesn't work on the N3DS this is, for the moment, impossible to do a system transfer.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 24, 2015)

What I want to know is what garyopa and that Gateway leader were talking about when gary mentioned "important business matters".


----------



## xerosagas (Feb 24, 2015)

Breith said:


> If my memories are good, you need the latest *nand on both console to do a transfer. Since the emunand 9.5 doesn't work on the N3DS this is, for the moment, impossible to do a system transfer.


 
You don't need the latest sysnand to do an emunand to emunand transfer because you're not touching the sysnand.
It's true that we'll need emunand 9.5 or whatever is the latest on N3DS whenever support comes. All we can do is pray.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 24, 2015)

Worst case scenario, will I be able to trasnfer all saves from .cias to the new emunand?


----------



## Breith (Feb 24, 2015)

xerosagas said:


> You don't need the latest sysnand to do an emunand to emunand transfer because you're not touching the sysnand.
> It's true that we'll need emunand 9.5 or whatever is the latest on N3DS whenever support comes. All we can do is pray.


 
I never talked about the sysnand. To do a console transfer you need the last *nand available. If the transfer is for sysnand, you need the last sysnand, if it's for your emunand, you need the last emunand. Sys or Emu doesn't matter here.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Worst case scenario, will I be able to trasnfer all saves from .cias to the new emunand?


ofc, sdf to the rescue


----------



## Breith (Feb 24, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> the end of febuary is nearing... no release/announcment by gateway yet as predicted by gary


 
It's _nearby_ not here. We still have until the end of the week.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 24, 2015)

First gaming VR headset may be released by Nvidia before Gateway releases N3DS support.  March 3rd.

http://www.slashgear.com/nvidia-vr-headset-considering-the-possibilities-23370142/

So if you've got a solid gaming PC, the 3DS' minimal 3D immersion pales in comparison.


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> What I want to know is what garyopa and that Gateway leader were talking about when gary mentioned "important business matters".


When and where did he say something like this?


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 24, 2015)

TORONTO, Attempted delivery. Notice card left indicating where item can be picked up
Guess I'm picking it up tmmr


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 24, 2015)

MontyQ said:


> *soon*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
7) A term used by gateway to keep fans clinging to the hope that there will an exploit release soon


----------



## Breith (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> TORONTO, Attempted delivery. Notice card left indicating where item can be picked up
> Guess I'm picking it up tmmr


 
Owned.  Why the postman always comes where no one is at home?



Xzi said:


> First gaming VR headset may be released by Nvidia before Gateway releases N3DS support. March 3rd.
> 
> http://www.slashgear.com/nvidia-vr-headset-considering-the-possibilities-23370142/
> 
> So if you've got a solid gaming PC, the 3DS' minimal 3D immersion pales in comparison.


 
Nvidia is not the first one...


----------



## spodermen (Feb 24, 2015)

spodermen is back. 
ppls, gaytwait iz a lai! 

i sai iet tu ju


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 24, 2015)

Adata any good? This is the chepest 64gb micro sd card I found that I can buy instore in Canada 
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=11_1216_175_177&item_id=058667


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Adata any good? This is the chepest 64gb micro sd card I found that I can buy instore in Canada
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=11_1216_175_177&item_id=058667


 
(I'm willing to spill higher if that means better quality, dont want my sd card randomly breaking after a year worth of use )


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Adata any good? This is the chepest 64gb micro sd card I found that I can buy instore in Canada
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=11_1216_175_177&item_id=058667


ADATA does make RAM for PCs, so maybe.
Just get a Samsung/Sandisk from Amazon (Sold from Amazon, not a reseller on Amazon), I bought my 32GBSamsung SD for 10 pounds.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 24, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> ADATA does make RAM for PCs, so maybe.
> Just get a Samsung/Sandisk from Amazon (Sold from Amazon, not a reseller on Amazon), I bought my 32GBSamsung SD for 10 pounds.


 
This one looks amazing: http://www.amazon.ca/Samsung-Electr...d=1424811736&sr=8-4&keywords=64+sd+card+micro
^I like the colour


----------



## satel (Feb 24, 2015)

spodermen said:


> spodermen is back.
> ppls, gaytwait iz a lai!
> 
> i sai iet tu ju


 

hey spodermen make another video clip plz & this time shoot the damn gw team.


----------



## satel (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 24, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> This one looks amazing: http://www.amazon.ca/Samsung-Electronics-Adapter-MB-MP64DA-AM/dp/B00IVPU7AO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1424811736&sr=8-4&keywords=64 sd card micro
> ^I like the colour


**scam alert**


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 24, 2015)

Ah ah ah ah ah this video made me laugh!!


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 24, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> **scam alert**


 
The one im looking at is 39.79 tho


----------



## xerosagas (Feb 24, 2015)

Breith said:


> I never talked about the sysnand. To do a console transfer you need the last *nand available. If the transfer is for sysnand, you need the last sysnand, if it's for your emunand, you need the last emunand. Sys or Emu doesn't matter here.


 
True but I never stated otherwise!


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Feb 24, 2015)

Man, I tried transferring things to the n3ds via the wireless management system...

Dear god it's slow... It's so slow...

I have the mm 3ds so I don't want to constantly take the back off, to avoid any possible damage to the casing, so I have to stick it out and wait over an hour to transfer 1gb.

God help me when it comes to transferring mh4u cia and others 2gb+.


----------



## Breith (Feb 24, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> **scam alert**


 
AHAHA I bought mine from them. No issue with the card, but it took 3 fucking week to arrive at my home! Well, that wasn't an issue, since my GW arrived a day after, but seriously I never imagined that it will really be shipped from the US. I though the estimate time of delivery was a mistake (you often have that with amazon.fr, they announce 3 weeks but it arrives in less than one). I realized my mistake right after the shipping notification: no tracking available.
Too late.


----------



## Diag (Feb 24, 2015)

oooh deja vu while playing persona q..

discovered a piece of paper in the evil spirit club

"> It´s dark and hard to read, but the only thing written on it is, "Soon..." "

spooky


----------



## Xzi (Feb 24, 2015)

Breith said:


> Nvidia is not the first one...


I said "first *gaming*" VR headset.  Samsung's headset is based on Oculus tech and isn't really geared towards gaming specifically.


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 24, 2015)

MontyQ said:


> *soon​*
> ​[soon]
> Spell​ Syllables
> 
> ...


PLUS : registered and became treadmark of GW,


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 24, 2015)

bowser said:


> Can you link me to the old thread? Can't seem to find it.


Here you go. Was a legendary thread. 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-working-on-the-new-nintendo-3ds.375107/


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Here you go. Was a legendary thread.
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-working-on-the-new-nintendo-3ds.375107/


The good old days


----------



## Breith (Feb 24, 2015)

xerosagas said:


> True but I never stated otherwise!


 
Let's agree on our agreement! 



Xzi said:


> I said "first *gaming*" VR headset. Samsung's headset is based on Oculus tech and isn't really geared towards gaming specifically.


 
Er... The Occulus rift works great for games. Look at Star Citizen videos.


----------



## AnkitC (Feb 24, 2015)

Guys, I need a lil help. Just want answers to a couple of questions. Don't wanna create a thread for this. 

First off, is download play possible between cross region consoles with Gateway?

Also, is Local Play possible with Cross region consoles ??


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 24, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> The good old days


"A PICTURE MEANS THOUSAND WORDS", R.I.P,
the beginning of my tragedy history.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 24, 2015)

I heard Gateway N3DS soon. Is that true?


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 24, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> I heard Gateway N3DS soon. Is that true?


 
Might be Soon rather than soon. So hopefully that soon is sooner than the soon around the corner...


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 24, 2015)

to the guy living in toronto. Attempting delivery means it reached your outside mail box. That what happened to me.


----------



## Nollog (Feb 24, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> Talking on another thread about NAND dumping via hardmod. Seems to be working on N3DSXL US.
> 
> Im getting a Sky3DS, dumping nand with hardmod and using that on my N3DS till GW updates, I'll then flash back down to 9.0 Then the Sky card will be put in a drawer till next time. (if it's still supported)
> 
> ...


when for the good new 3ds ?


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 24, 2015)

If Hardware Mod work, I may let make it from a friend


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey guys what was this french spiderman kid video? I cannot find it anymore. 

I remember the other kid said "Fais gaffe à mes murs!!!"

and it's Keyra new avatar.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 24, 2015)

I missed the few last pages, any news? Announcement? We have an idea about it will be "soon" or "take a while"? ^^


----------



## Breith (Feb 24, 2015)

Kuin said:


> I missed the few last pages, any news? Announcement? We have an idea about it will be "soon" or "take a while"? ^^


 
Nothing  . I tried to them an email yesterday night. I have absolutely no hope to get an answer  .


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 24, 2015)

Breith said:


> Nothing  . I tried to them an email yesterday night. I have absolutely no hope to get an answer  .


 

I am so doubt that it will come over now..
that soon is too long


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> to the guy living in toronto. Attempting delivery means it reached your outside mail box. That what happened to me.


I
I got it on my delivery card for 1300 hours. The eternal wait for tmmrw will be exciting.


----------



## Breith (Feb 24, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> I am so doubt that it will come over now..
> that soon is too long


 
If I hadn't already bought my GW I would probably have buy a Sky3DS right now... But since I do not want to spend again around 80$...


----------



## Kuin (Feb 24, 2015)

Breith said:


> Nothing  . I tried to them an email yesterday night. I have absolutely no hope to get an answer  .


 
Thanks. ^^ They replied to me (to say nothing interesting) so they might reply to you too.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 24, 2015)

MichiS97 said:


> When and where did he say something like this?


 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/is-ther...for-n3ds-gateway.378448/page-467#post-5359398


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 24, 2015)

Breith said:


> If I hadn't already bought my GW I would probably have buy a Sky3DS right now... But since I do not want to spend again around 80$...


 
same here


----------



## Breith (Feb 24, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Thanks. ^^ They replied to me (to say nothing interesting) so they might reply to you too.


 
I don't think so. I was a little more precise than you, I explicitly asked if the release will be this week or next month. They can't really answer "soon" to that.


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 24, 2015)

Breith said:


> I don't think so. I was a little more precise than you, I explicitly asked if the release will be this week or next month. They can't really answer "soon" to that.


 

"Yes."


----------



## satel (Feb 24, 2015)

i'm trying to think of what excuse the gateway team can come up with next & i can't find any  they've used everything from bad weather to low stock!! so do you guys have any ideas what the gateway team may use next as an excuse for the delay ?


----------



## Breith (Feb 24, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> "Yes."


 
Well at least this would give an approximative date. This is not like if I trust them anyway, but still.


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 24, 2015)

satel said:


> i'm trying to think of what excuse the gateway team can come up with next & i can't find any  they've used everything from bad weather to low stock!! so do you guys have any ideas what the gateway team may use next as an excuse for the delay ?


 

the import problem in USA,,- 99%
zombie attack there country - 0.99999%
release - 0.0001%


----------



## Breith (Feb 24, 2015)

satel said:


> i'm trying to think of what excuse the gateway team can come up with next & i can't find any  they've used everything from bad weather to low stock!! so do you guys have any ideas what the gateway team may use next as an excuse for the delay ?


 
"My dog ate my gateway!"


----------



## Kuin (Feb 24, 2015)

They can find plenty reasons, they are a "little" team I guess, at this level even personal stuff can slow them. Familly problem for one of them, etc, so there is 1000 possible reasons. ^^"


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 24, 2015)

I think this Weekend or next week since Chinese New Year is over


----------



## Breith (Feb 24, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> I think this Weekend or next week since Chinese New Year is over


 
We don't know if they are Chinese, you know. 

I wonder where is Gary. If he has more information now that we are near the end of February.


----------



## garyopa (Feb 24, 2015)

Breith said:


> We don't know if they are Chinese, you know.
> 
> I wonder where is Gary. If he has more information now that we are near the end of February.


 
No more info yet, see my earlier reply below to satel.



satel said:


> i'm trying to think of what excuse the gateway team can come up with next & i can't find any  they've used everything from bad weather to low stock!! so do you guys have any ideas what the gateway team may use next as an excuse for the delay ?


 
Easter Holidays? - Car Accident ? Train Wreck, leaving a member in the hospital? - Terrorist Attack? - Piracy Raid by Nintendo? - (There is lot of possible reasons), but I say within the next two or three days now that chinese are slowly moving back to work, we will at least get their promised announcement, as they get back to work in shipping out stock to resellers, and answering the backlog of emails finally. -- As soon I know something, or hear a whisper of work/email/chat I will let people know whats up!


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 24, 2015)

Breith said:


> We don't know if they are Chinese, you know.
> 
> I wonder where is Gary. If he has more information now that we are near the end of February.


 

if they have another new executes for the delay,
I am going to get the fucking sky3ds


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 24, 2015)

Breith said:


> If I hadn't already bought my GW I would probably have buy a Sky3DS right now... But since I do not want to spend again around 80$...


 

Tax season is THE BEST SEASON EVER!!!


----------



## Breith (Feb 24, 2015)

garyopa said:


> No more info yet, see my earlier reply below to satel.


 
Sorry, I didn't see that post  . Thanks.



tony_2018 said:


> Tax season is THE BEST SEASON EVER!!!


 
I'm a graduate student so normally I should get some money back... But this is for the principle. I mean, what could I do with my GW after that? I didn't spend 60$ or so to trash it.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 24, 2015)

garyopa said:


> No more info yet, see my earlier reply below to satel.
> 
> 
> 
> Easter Holidays? - Car Accident ? Train Wreck, leaving a member in the hospital? - Terrorist Attack? - Piracy Raid by Nintendo? - (There is lot of possible reasons), but I say within the next two or three days now that chinese are slowly moving back to work, we will at least get their promised announcement, as they get back to work in shipping out stock to resellers, and answering the backlog of emails finally. -- As soon I know something, or hear a whisper of work/email/chat I will let people know whats up!


 

You couldn't turn this into something exciting, I always loved the hints you drop.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 24, 2015)

Breith said:


> Sorry, I didn't see that post  . Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a graduate student so normally I should get some money back... But this is for the principle. I mean, what could I do with my GW after that? I didn't spend 60$ or so to trash it.


 

Buy a used 3ds xl and have some fun, or save up it for a rainy day. Mom and dad would be so proud of you for saving your money.


----------



## Breith (Feb 24, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> You couldn't turn this into something exciting, I always loved the hints you drop.


 
Hint on what? Nothing?


----------



## Breith (Feb 24, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Buy a used 3ds xl and have some fun, or save up it for a rainy day. Mom and dad would be so proud of you for saving your money.


 
I still have my old 3DS XL  ^__^ This is why i'm waiting nicely.


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 24, 2015)

garyopa said:


> No more info yet, see my earlier reply below to satel.
> Easter Holidays? - Car Accident ? Train Wreck, leaving a member in the hospital? - Terrorist Attack? - Piracy Raid by Nintendo? - (There is lot of possible reasons), but I say within the next two or three days now that Chinese are slowly moving back to work, we will at least get their promised announcement, as they get back to work in shipping out stock to resellers, and answering the backlog of emails finally. -- As soon I know something, or hear a whisper of work/email/chat I will let people know whats up!


 
Hi Gary! long time no see,
I really hope that gateway will release ASAP,,
everyone is waiting science NOV,
anyway,, I heard there's new card from one of the reseller email, is that true?
I believe I saw something like that in one of the Chinese forum..


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 24, 2015)

Breith said:


> I still have my old 3DS XL ^__^ This is why i'm waiting nicely.


 

I haven't told anybody, but I actually bought the red button sky3ds first. It was good, didn't like the 10 game limit because I knew from the start it was b.s. but couldn't prove it.  I gave that to my little sister after buying the gw card when it was on sale for black friday and had to continue the wait.  So yeah I have been on both sides of the fence, I'm still waiting for GW.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 24, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> Hi Gary! long time no see,
> I really hope that gateway will release ASAP,,
> everyone is waiting science NOV,
> anyway,, I heard there's new card from one of the reseller email, is that true?
> I believe I saw something like that in one of the Chinese forum..


 
A new GW card? In the last email they sent me they said no! The previous GW card will still work on N3DS.


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 24, 2015)

Kuin said:


> A new GW card? In the last email they sent me they said no! The previous GW card will still work on N3DS.


 

well,, in the last email they said "soon, is really soon" as well.
makes me I a bit doubt,


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 24, 2015)

Kuin said:


> They can find plenty reasons, they are a "little" team I guess, at this level even personal stuff can slow them. Familly problem for one of them, etc, so there is 1000 possible reasons. ^^"



Then they should tell us wtf is going on if that's the case.... I can't belive the support people give to a company that doesn't care about them. All gateway cares about is the money, if they had a release eminent they would tell us but since they only care about money they tell us nothing because they have nothing and don't want us to go to SKY3DS OR QQ3DS or DSTWO+ but if they cared about customer relations they would tell us, Because they tell us nothing il prob sell my gateway when my money comes in at the end of the month and probably will sell my gateway and go with sky3ds and dstwo+ as backup when it's released.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 24, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> well,, in the last email they said "soon, is really soon" as well.
> makes me I a but doubt,


It what ?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 25, 2015)

garyopa said:


> No more info yet, see my earlier reply below to satel.
> 
> 
> 
> Easter Holidays? - Car Accident ? Train Wreck, leaving a member in the hospital? - Terrorist Attack? - Piracy Raid by Nintendo? - (There is lot of possible reasons), but I say within the next two or three days now that chinese are slowly moving back to work, we will at least get their promised announcement, as they get back to work in shipping out stock to resellers, and answering the backlog of emails finally. -- As soon I know something, or hear a whisper of work/email/chat I will let people know whats up!


 

We love you Gary!!!! Bring gateway to us


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

If gateway releases a new card they can go to hell, and I hope you all go DSTWO+ when it's released if Gateway decides to introduce a new card for new 3ds.

For those saying they would go Sky/QQ IF YOU DIDNT PURCHASE YOUR gateway then just sell it online, you will most likely make a profit and sold very fast locally. Friend just sold his Gateway for 100$ locally lol and ordered a SKY3ds, his sky3ds will be here before the update.

I'm not a scalper so I wouldn't sell it for 100$ but if you want it can be sold for that for local pickup, people don't like waiting...


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 25, 2015)

*yawn* - this thread....


----------



## Wowfunhappy (Feb 25, 2015)

DarkKaine said:


> It is my belief that they had NO entry point whatsoever for the N3DS and *just used ninjhax and ported their already in the works regular 3DS code quickly.* This is why its taking so long probably, they may not even have an entry point at this point in time.


 
Y'know what? This is the very first logical explanation I've read as to what's going on. Nothing else explains what's taken them so long, or why they haven't provided any status updates.


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 25, 2015)

Just received my metallic blue N3DS XL (EUR/PAL) to play retail carts (it comes with Tomodatchi Life W.E. preinstalled), and compared to my JPN N3DS it has far superior top screen with almost accurate colour temperature on both screens. 

The JPN N3DS top screen washes out to white immediately if going up or down angle, while same thing doesn't happen in N3DS XL screen, also the bottom screen colour is much warmer (bit reddish) on JPN N3DS compared to N3DS XL whose color tempertaure is neutral and same as top screen. Now I am bit concerned with my desicion of keeping JPN N3DS.

EDIT: The head tracking system, however, is still better in JPN N3DS (that is on 8.1) compared to N3DS XL (that is on 9.0)


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

So what was the reason the mii entry point isn't being used and released like in their video? No one cares about mii support, games that use them would still run just not the mii portion of the game, thus the reason SSB worked on the n3DS... Does anyone actually use mii's and would care that it was temporarily missing? I just don't understand Gateways logic.  Why not slap a beta tag on it and call it a day?


----------



## xerosagas (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> So what was the reason the mii entry point isn't being used and released like in their video? No one cares about mii support, games that use them would still run just not the mii portion of the game, thus the reason SSB worked on the n3DS... Does anyone actually use mii's and would care that it was temporarily missing? I just don't understand Gateways logic. Why not slap a beta tag on it and call it a day?


 
I use Mii Plaza pretty extensively. Gotta get them puzzle swap panels.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

xerosagas said:


> I use Mii Plaza pretty extensively. Gotta get them puzzle swap panels.


So do I but would you really miss them till they released the full update? I'd rather have some sort of update vs nothing at all, seems Gateway can't keep up with the other teams anymore. Guess Gateway being the best 3DS cart is behind us.


----------



## Breith (Feb 25, 2015)

Wowfunhappy said:


> Y'know what? This is the very first logical explanation I've read as to what's going on. Nothing else explains what's taken them so long, or why they haven't provided any status updates.


 
They *never* give status updates until the release. It's not new.
You're just looking for explanations where you don't have one. The reality is that they will release whatever *they* want when *they* decide that it's working as *they* want. It's maybe unfortunate but this is their way of doing things.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 25, 2015)

Just3DS said:


> EDIT: The head tracking system, however, is still better in JPN N3DS (that is on 8.1) compared to N3DS XL (that is on 9.0)


I can report the exact same thing for the head tracking and that is very puzzling to me.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

Breith said:


> They *never* give status updates until the release. It's not new.
> You're just looking for explanations where you don't have one. The reality is that they will release whatever *they* want when *they* decide that it's working as *they* want. It's maybe unfortunate but this is their way of doing things.



And another team soon will figure out how to treat their customers properly with real communication and then bye bye gateway team. Will happen, there is a gap the consumers want filled, and it's just a matter of tme. Here hoping the DSTWO+ will knock some sense into the gateways teams heads.

I want to see the gateway team better their Buisness but the past few months have lead me to belive they will always be like this, ignoring their consumers request for answers.  Lack of communications leaves a sour taste in the consumers mouth, why wouldn't they want to better the consumer experience with just giving us periodic updates like KrikZZ and Ikari01 flash carts.

Most of you guys must not own a everdrive or a SD2SNES but when you experience how good the communication is with them, you will realize there is no excuse for silence ALWAYS...

I have no problem paying 160-200$ for a 3ds flash cart with a team that keeps us updated with the progress, most of my everdrives are from stoneagegamer thus 100$-250$ depending on the everdrive/SDSNES, I have no problem paying this and not a clone version becaus Krikzz and Ikari are amazing guys and the communicate with their consumers, Krikzz will literally answer everybody and anybody's questions and give status updates.

Hype train for Everdrive3DS schedueled t be released 2016-2017, jk lol but I bet one day he makes one and then I can finally toss these subpar flashcarts I'm the trash.

Btw for those who don't know what everdrives are Krikzz.com


----------



## Breith (Feb 25, 2015)

Keep your anger for yourself mrGREEK360, that doesn't help anyone nor help to go anywhere.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> And another team soon will figure out how to treat their customers properly with real communication and then bye bye gateway team. Will happen, there is a gap the consumers want filled, and it's just a matter of tme. Here hoping the DSTWO+ will knock some sense into the gateways teams heads.
> 
> I want to see the gateway team better their Buisness but the past few months have lead me to belive they will always be like this, ignoring their consumers request for answers.  Lack of communications leaves a sour taste in the consumers mouth, why wouldn't they want to better the consumer experience with just giving us periodic updates like KrikZZ and Ikari01 flash carts.
> 
> ...


Here, have a Snickers.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 25, 2015)

xerosagas said:


> I use Mii Plaza pretty extensively. Gotta get them puzzle swap panels.


 
Begin Rant: mii's are like iphones, a wretched curse on humanity. They need to be wiped out. and Amiibos? really? 14 bucks for a bloody kinder surprise toy with a 2 cent NFC tag stuck on the bottom? Nin's printing money.

End Rant.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

Breith said:


> Keep your anger for yourself mrGREEK360, that doesn't help anyone nor help to go anywhere.


It's the truth, but il stop iv vented enough.


----------



## Breith (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> It's the truth


 
It's *your* truth. I don't like their way, but I know that it's not that easy and I understand them.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 25, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> Begin Rant: mii's are like iphones, a wretched curse on humanity. They need to be wiped out. and Amiibos? really? 14 bucks for a bloody kinder surprise toy with a 2 cent NFC tag stuck on the bottom? Nin's printing money.
> 
> End Rant.


I... I don't mind the Amiibos. Even the mii's. I prefer them to having realistic avatars. Otherwise they don't really get in the way. 

Amiibo's are a bit annoying, yes, but they don't really hold tooo much power. They're not on the level of dlc yet, just an add on that no one needs


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Here, have a Snickers.


Can you ship it to my P.O box? I actually want the snickers.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 25, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> I can report the exact same thing for the head tracking and that is very puzzling to me.


You need to calibrate head tracking I don't know but it seemed to work ok on my AU XL 
But just with the demo video cause I have no eu region game to test it but then 
I tried a friends US red XL with OOT and the head tracking was all fucked up way worse than without it like not even playable then I recalibrated it to -4 whatever the fuck that means I don't understand what the fuck the numbers and integers are supposed to mean or do so I just said fuck it and and set it to some random shit -4 seemed to make a big improvement not perfect but I didn't feel like fucking with it anymore
Before that I couldn't even use it at all it was skipping freezing and jittering all overbred fucking place on the default setting
Also I don't remember if I had to recalibrate my AU  xl


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I... I don't mind the Amiibos. Even the mii's. I prefer them to having realistic avatars. Otherwise they don't really get in the way.
> 
> Amiibo's are a bit annoying, yes, but they don't really hold tooo much power. They're not on the level of dlc yet, just an add on that no one needs


 
Aye, I suppose. We all like different things.  I have too many pens.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> And another team soon will figure out how to treat their customers properly with real communication and then bye bye gateway team. Will happen, there is a gap the consumers want filled, and it's just a matter of tme. Here hoping the DSTWO+ will knock some sense into the gateways teams heads.
> 
> I want to see the gateway team better their Buisness but the past few months have lead me to belive they will always be like this, ignoring their consumers request for answers. Lack of communications leaves a sour taste in the consumers mouth, why wouldn't they want to better the consumer experience with just giving us periodic updates like KrikZZ and Ikari01 flash carts.
> 
> ...


 


160-200? stop trolling


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> I can report the exact same thing for the head tracking and that is very puzzling to me.



Why would this be the case a bug? I have 9.0U Majoras mask new 3DS XL and the head tracking is amazing, it never loses me with glasses.  In the dark it's a bit less precise and sometimes readjusts. Try recalibration in the settings of the superstabke 3d, some people have had great sucess messing with it. Lots of people with glasses use the -.7 setting for example.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> 160-200? stop trolling


Trolling what, look at my signature and the flash carts I own, then go check Stoneagegamer.com as I have the sag deluxe versions  and check the prices, my sd2snes was over 200$ I belive same with the everdrive 64, if a company does it right I will pay and many other will also. There are cheap clones of everdrives but I like quality and support......

If Krikzz ever releases a 3ds flash cart it will be atleast 100-200$ and will preorder right away like I have with all his flash carts. There are cheap 100$ flash carts for n64 and SNES but they are cheap Chinese clones of the everdrive that fail often and give no support like other flash card makers.......


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 25, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> Begin Rant: ...and Amiibos? really? 14 bucks for a bloody kinder surprise toy with a 2 cent NFC tag stuck on the bottom? Nin's printing money.
> 
> End Rant.


 

I know... But I still got to catch them all... And that makes me a sad panda.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Trolling what, look at my signature and the flash carts I own, then go check Stoneagegamer.com and check the prices, my sd2snes was over 200$ I belive same with the everdrive, if a company does it right I will pay and many other will also. There are cheap clones of everdrives but I like quality and support......


 
I don't get the point to buy a flashcard more expensive than buying the original games. Except if for you playing homebrew like Pong3DS, Doom3DS or Whateveroldies3DS is very important. 

But if you like it, then yes why not. For old games like Megadrive or Super Nintendo I prefer play in on emulators, some emulators are really accurate with the original games and I have a snes gamepad for PC for exemple.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Why would this be the case a bug? I have 9.0U Majoras mask new 3DS XL and the head tracking is amazing, it never loses me with glasses.  In the dark it's a bit less precise and sometimes readjusts. Try recalibration in the settings of the superstabke 3d, some people have had great sucess messing with it. Lots of people with glasses use the -.7 setting for example.


wtf are the calibration numbers supposed to correspond to? 
Or is it just some random bullshit we have to keep fucking with ,trial and error type if thing?


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 25, 2015)

Fucking McDonalds across the street, I just realized it was acting as a Nintendo Zone hotspot. My new N3DS MM grabbed an update and just prompted me for an install. Is there a way I can wipe this shit or is it going to trigger automatically at some point.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Trolling what, look at my signature and the flash carts I own, then go check Stoneagegamer.com and check the prices, my sd2snes was over 200$ I belive same with the everdrive, if a company does it right I will pay and many other will also. There are cheap clones of everdrives but I like quality and support......


 

My super wild card dx was  no where near that much. Sorry but you got played. I wouldn't be stupid to pay 160-200 for a 3ds card, NEVER, because there are competition now on the rise members are stepping up to the plate.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

weatMod said:


> wtf are the calibration numbers supposed to correspond to?
> Or is it just some random bullshit we have to keep fucking with ,trial and error type if thing?



Yeah trial and error, what I did was try every number and choose which heard the 3d most, and for me with glasses -.7 works the best, it allows you to hold the new3ds closer to your face without losing tracking. Even with default setting tho the super stable works pretty much flawlessly but with the change its pretty much perfect imo.



vingt-2 said:


> Fucking McDonalds across the street, I just realized it was acting as a Nintendo Zone hotspot. My new N3DS MM grabbed an update and just prompted me for an install. Is there a way I can wipe this shit or is it going to trigger automatically at some point.



Think if you do factory reset it gets rid of it, but yeah make sure spot pass automatic downloads & interactions with nintendo are disabled in settings, I also use fake wifi in all 3 connections. I belive a spotpass location can still push the update but I'm not 100% sure as I'm not brave enough to test if it still gets the notification at bestbuy or mcdonlods.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> Begin Rant: mii's are like iphones, a wretched curse on humanity. They need to be wiped out. and Amiibos? really? 14 bucks for a bloody kinder surprise toy with a 2 cent NFC tag stuck on the bottom? Nin's printing money.
> 
> End Rant.


 

They are on sale from time to time, you gotta find them. I saw a couple of amiibos for sale not too long ago, going for 7.99 - 12.99.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 25, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> Fucking McDonalds across the street, I just realized it was acting as a Nintendo Zone hotspot. My new N3DS MM grabbed an update and just prompted me for an install. Is there a way I can wipe this shit or is it going to trigger automatically at some point.


Format it. It will request internet connectivity but won't update  

Get well soon, Zelda MMn3DSXL


----------



## weatMod (Feb 25, 2015)

Kuin said:


> I don't get the point to buy a flashcard more expensive than buying the original games. Except if for you playing homebrew like Pong3DS, Doom3DS or Whateveroldies3DS is very important.
> 
> But if you like it, then yes why not. For old games like Megadrive or Super Nintendo I prefer play in on emulators, some emulators are really accurate with the original games and I have a snes gamepad for PC for exemple.


You can play hacked roms and also no fucking with the cart slot putting wear and tear on it and blowing into carts and rubing them on your jeans to get them to work ,inserting and ejecting them ten times to get them to work and I not sure it is cheaper to buy the carts also flashcard is less clutter than a pile of carts and more conveinient to Switch between games


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 25, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> Fucking McDonalds across the street, I just realized it was acting as a Nintendo Zone hotspot. My new N3DS MM grabbed an update and just prompted me for an install. Is there a way I can wipe this shit or is it going to trigger automatically at some point.


 
Likewise, I thought I'd get some streepass for a laugh. Nope, got an update.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 25, 2015)

weatMod said:


> wtf are the calibration numbers supposed to correspond to?
> Or is it just some random bullshit we have to keep fucking with ,trial and error type if thing?


Well on a side note, Computer Vision relies heavily on setting a bunch of nameless/meaningless constant parameters by trial and error (in a scientific manner of course). It's probably also what is happening here. Nintendo had no clue how to name this variable so they called it "Calibration" but it does improve/degrade the vision and tracking of your face.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2015)

Moral: Stay offline, or install IP blocking on your home router if you want to access internet.


----------



## Kikirini (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm trying to avoid opening my N3ds until I have cases & gateway support (because my cats will destroy that shit if it's out of the box), but reading all this about the face-tracking 3d is making it hard to not bust the box open Dx

I could never use 3D on the old 3ds 'cause no matter what, there was ALWAYS ghosting, even in the "sweet spot." I do hope that's fixed on the new one.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> Fucking McDonalds across the street, I just realized it was acting as a Nintendo Zone hotspot. My new N3DS MM grabbed an update and just prompted me for an install. Is there a way I can wipe this shit or is it going to trigger automatically at some point.





tony_2018 said:


> My super wild card dx was  no where near that much. Sorry but you got played. I wouldn't be stupid to pay 160-200 for a 3ds card, NEVER, because there are competition now on the rise members are stepping up to the plate.



I never said I paid 160-200$ I said I would for a proper flashcart with support like the EVERDRIVES. Do some research on everdrives before you come here talking like I got ripped off. I could of got just the EVERDRIVES boards for my Snes nes n64 GG gb ect for a bit cheaper but StoneAgeGamer has the best everdrive appearance as they paint the carts and give you case for the cart with great artwork a color manual ect.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Moral: Stay offline, or install IP blocking on your home router if you want to access internet.


I never set up a Wifi connection so I thought I was safe. Brought my 3DS back from my GF's place where we played AD-HOC Mario Kart and I forgot to switch the Wireless chip off. Well played Nintendo... Well played.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2015)

Kikirini said:


> I'm trying to avoid opening my N3ds until I have cases & gateway support (because my cats will destroy that shit if it's out of the box), but reading all this about the face-tracking 3d is making it hard to not bust the box open Dx
> 
> I could never use 3D on the old 3ds 'cause no matter what, there was ALWAYS ghosting, even in the "sweet spot." I do hope that's fixed on the new one.


 
trust me, once you taste n3ds, you will never want to return on older model.
All 3d issues have been fixed, and that face tracking is incredibly stable. Also, ghosting effect is gone on my n3ds


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 25, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Are there any news or leaks at all on how soon its going to come?
> 
> I am surprise not much people are talking about it after the release of their 3.0 update in which N3DS is not yet supported.
> 
> I guess not much people has an N3ds yet.


 

No, there is no news.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> I never set up a Wifi connection so I thought I was safe. Brought my 3DS back from my GF's place where we played AD-HOC Mario Kart and I forgot to switch the Wireless chip off. Well played Nintendo... Well played.


 
hence "offline" no streetpass, nothing. The wireless switch turned off. or on n3ds, turning it off on theme menu.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> hence "offline" no streetpass, nothing. The wireless switch turned off. or on n3ds, turning it off on theme menu.


But dat MK7 in the bed do.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 25, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> Well on a side note, Computer Vision relies heavily on setting a bunch of nameless/meaningless constant parameters by trial and error (in a scientific manner of course). It's probably also what is happening here. Nintendo had no clue how to name this variable so they called it "Calibration" but it does improve/degrade the vision and tracking of your face.


Well for me default on US model was completely fucked I forget if I calibrated my AU XL 
And I didn't test it with a game yet but I doubt It was as bad as the US model default 
I was about to turn it off completely before i discovered the calibration settings because it sucked so bad  ,much much much worse than regular 3ds 3d
A shit mess not even useable at all


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> trust me, once you taste n3ds, you will never want to return on older model.
> All 3d issues have been fixed, and that face tracking is incredibly stable. Also, ghosting effect is gone on my n3ds


That's currently my problem, I own a 3DS Red 9.2U a 3DS XL Red 4.5u and my Majoras mask new 3ds xl 9.0u and still have my gateway card but I don't want to play games on my old 3ds as I want to finally experience the games in 3D. I guess I'm lucky that I have many retail cars as I'm a collector, the only reason I really have flash cart is for their convenience/homebrew/retail backup/region free but all my game saves are on the gateways and not on my physical carts. I just really want the update so I can start playing again as the superstabke 3d is so good, I really can't go back. I want to experience the games as they were designed to be played which with most games is the 3d.

I am also a collector of flashcarts thus the reason I buy my everdrives from stoneagegamer as I want them to look pretty in my collection lol and don't care spending an extra 20-40$. Also they have great support.


----------



## Kikirini (Feb 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> trust me, once you taste n3ds, you will never want to return on older model.
> All 3d issues have been fixed, and that face tracking is incredibly stable. Also, ghosting effect is gone on my n3ds



Ahh, that's good to hear. Not exactly helping me stay patient, though xD


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 25, 2015)

they probably thought of this, but i heard ninjhax works on n3ds 9.0-9.2. And ninjhax crashes the game and uses a launcher.dat on the sd card. gateway crashes use a launcher.dat on the sd card. So... cant you do the ninjhax hack with the gateway launcher.dat on the sd card? would that work?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> That's currently my problem, I own a 3DS Red 9.2U a 3DS XL Red 4.5u and my Majoras mask new 3ds xl 9.0u and still have my gateway card but I don't want to play games on my old 3ds as I want to finally experience the games in 3D. I guess I'm lucky that I have many retail cars as I'm a collector, the only reason I really have flash cart is for their convenience/homebrew/retail backup/region free but all my game saves are on the gateways and not on my physical carts. I just really want the update so I can start playing again as the superstabke 3d is so good, I really can't go back. I want to experience the games as they were designed to be played which with most games is the 3d.
> 
> I am also a collector of flashcarts thus the reason I buy my everdrives from stoneagegamer as I want them to look pretty in my collection lol and don't care spending an extra 20-40$. Also they have great support.


 
Soon my friend, soon  



Kikirini said:


> Ahh, that's good to hear. Not exactly helping me stay patient, though xD


 
stay away form internet connections and you'll be fine


----------



## weatMod (Feb 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> trust me, once you taste n3ds, you will never want to return on older model.
> All 3d issues have been fixed, and that face tracking is incredibly stable. Also, ghosting effect is gone on my n3ds


There is still really bad ghosting most noticeable where there is a bright light source on screen like torches in OOT


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 25, 2015)

Super stable 3D has been doing wonders for me. Replaying all 4 of my old retail games (excluding Cubic Ninja since homebrew and KARL3DS) never felt better, the 3D makes those original games new experiences in my life in gaming. Playing Super Mario 3D Land in ACTUAL 3D was amazing. I replayed all 4 of my games and hope to make new experiences with the upcoming Gateway update.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

weatMod said:


> There is still really bad ghosting most noticeable where there is a bright light source on screen like torches in OOT



Most of the ghosting goes away if you hold it in the ghosting sweet spot lol, atleast it's much easier to keep in place then the 3d sweet spot on 3ds.  Also you don't need to use 3d at 100% iv noticed reducing the 3d by 10-20% and try to keep it in the ghosting sweet spot there is little to no ghosting. The ghosting only shows up in some situations to begin with, it's not a big issue imo. I really hope nintendo sticks with 3d on their handhelds, they finally figured it out. If their next handheld eliminated ghosting that would be amazing.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> Super stable 3D has been doing wonders for me. Replaying all 4 of my old retail games (excluding Cubic Ninja since homebrew and KARL3DS) never felt better, the 3D makes those original games new experiences in my life in gaming. Playing Super Mario 3D Land in ACTUAL 3D was amazing. I replayed all 4 of my games and hope to make new experiences with the upcoming Gateway update.


 
Agreed with you. Been playing a link beetween world and super smash bros. Just amazing!




mrGREEK360 said:


> Most of the ghosting goes away if you hold it in the ghosting sweet spot lol, atleast it's much easier to keep in place then the 3d sweet spot on 3ds. Also you don't need to use 3d at 100% iv noticed reducing the 3d by 10-20% and try to keep it in the ghosting sweet spot there is little to no ghosting. The ghosting only shows up in some situations to begin with, it's not a big issue imo. I really hope nintendo sticks with 3d on their handhelds, they finally figured it out. If their next handheld eliminated ghosting that would be amazing.


Ghosting is less bad, almost gone on my n3ds


----------



## weatMod (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Most of the ghosting goes away if you hold it in the ghosting sweet spot lol, atleast it's much easier to keep in place then the 3d sweet spot on 3ds.  Also you don't need to use 3d at 100% iv noticed reducing the 3d by 10-20% and try to keep it in the ghosting sweet spot there is little to no ghosting. The ghosting only shows up in some situations to begin with, it's not a big issue imo. I really hope nintendo sticks with 3d on their handhelds, they finally figured it out. If their next handheld eliminated ghosting that would be amazing.


They can overcome it cometely by commissioning a next gen screen with double the amount of bars in the parallax barrier I think the sharp screen now only uses 4 which is really shitty I heard they had 60" oled displays with 16 bar parrallax barriers at CES like 3,4 years ago ,they have the technology the fuckers are just not releasing cause muh planned oblsolesence
I hope  the next gen will use 3d too ,and they certainly can improve the 3d a lot if they switch to an 8 or 16 bar screen


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Agreed with you. Been playing a link beetween world and super smash bros. Just amazing!



I beat Super Mario 3d land on my Majoras mask new 3ds xl, I'm now moving onto Zelda Ocarina of Time, never ended up finishing it so I restarted. Just beat the forest temple, I never had a chance to play it when it was released on the n64 and imo it holds up very well. Also I am restarting resident evil revelations,  I was 7 hours in according to the game but forgot most of everything, but I'm really enjoying it.  Trying to beat donkey kong country returns but damn this game gets hard with the train cart levels or the rocket levels. I beat starfox 64 3d again, but man the super stable 3D is really an amazing achievment for a handheld.


----------



## CrazySpaniard (Feb 25, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> Fucking McDonalds across the street, I just realized it was acting as a Nintendo Zone hotspot. My new N3DS MM grabbed an update and just prompted me for an install. Is there a way I can wipe this shit or is it going to trigger automatically at some point.


 
there is a way to delete the update without system formatting which is easily found by searching


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> I beat Super Mario 3d land on my Majoras mask new 3ds xl, I'm now moving onto Zelda Ocarina of Time, never ended up finishing it so I restarted. Just beat the forest temple, I never had a chance to play it when it was released on the n64 and imo it holds up very well. Also I am restarting resident evil revelations, I was 7 hours in according to the game but forgot most of everything, but I'm really enjoying it. Trying to beat donkey kong country returns but damn this game gets hard with the train cart levels or the rocket levels. I beat starfox 64 3d again, but man the super stable 3D is really an amazing achievment for a handheld.


 
the 3ds should have been this way on 2011.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> the 3ds should have been this way on 2011.



Yes you are right but probably the body/eye tracking technology wasn't reliable at the time or would of made the 3DS much more expensive so they decided against it.  I'm not mad that it wasn't released on the OG launch but imo the 3d shouldn't of even been in the 3ds as its not practically and pretty much impossible to use, but im sure we wouldn't of had super stable 3d today if they didn't intitally release the 3ds with 3d.




CrazySpaniard said:


> there is a way to delete the update without system formatting which is easily found by searching



Why even bother posting if you aren't going to help him out? Its not like he made a new thread and asked without searching.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 25, 2015)

RE revelations 3d gave me such a fucking headache on old 3 ds I hope it's a little better on n3ds
But I doubt it seems like games with more realistic graphics don't work well in3d or maybe it's just that game but the  more cartoonish games like mk7 don't give me a headache
I just wish the devs would make better use of the 3d ,we see that demo video with the paper planes and great pop out 3d effects but fucking shitty Nintendo continues to troll us by NEVER using ANY nice pop out 3d effects in their games 
I don't know why


----------



## MontyQ (Feb 25, 2015)

weatMod said:


> RE revelations 3d gave such a fucking headache on old 3 ds I hope it's a little better on n3ds
> But I doubt it seems like games with more realistic graphics don't work well in3d or maybe it's just that game
> I just wish the devs would make better use of the 3 do we see that demo video with the paper planes and great pop out 3d effects but fucking shitty Nintendo continues to troll us NEVER using ANY nice pop out 3d effects in their games
> I don't know why


 
First time I beat res evil was on my old 3ds had to turn off 3d now, im half done on n3ds xl and been playing with 3d on non stop its a big difference as the old one hurt my head and eyes not the new one tho.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 25, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> But dat MK7 in the bed do.


 

Is the shit.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 25, 2015)

weatMod said:


> RE revelations 3d gave such a fucking headache on old 3 ds I hope it's a little better on n3ds
> But I doubt it seems like games with more realistic graphics don't work well in3d or maybe it's just that game
> I just wish the devs would make better use of the 3d ,we see that demo video with the paper planes and great pop out 3d effects but fucking shitty Nintendo continues to troll us by NEVER using ANY nice pop out 3d effects in their games
> I don't know why


 
not true at all...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Agreed with you. Been playing a link beetween world and super smash bros. Just amazing!
> 
> 
> Ghosting is less bad, almost gone on my n3ds


 

Damn........it........but I gotta resist though, family come first.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Damn........it........but I gotta resist though, family come first.


 
You will regret waiting


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> not true at all...


Resident evil revelations works great with superstable 3d, a huge improvement. The headache is because trying to keep the 3d in sweet spot and when you loose sweet spot your brain doesn't like it, with superstable 3d this isn't a problem. My head use to hurt after 10 mins, iv played 4 hours straight with super stable 3d with no head ache.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Resident evil revelations works great with superstable 3d, a huge improvement. The headache is because trying to keep the 3d in sweet spot and when you loose sweet spot your brain doesn't like it, with superstable 3d this isn't a problem. My head use to hurt after 10 mins, iv played 4 hours straight with super stable 3d with no head ache.


 
i wish i could go 4 hours staring at a 3ds, after staring at a screen for 1 hour it hurts (i could go longer, but my eyes just hurt, but with the old 3ds i had to stop, as in it caused pain using 3d over 45 minutes on the old 3ds), and it doesnt even have to be 3d. but it is much better, if i wanted to i could use 3d on the old 3ds for at least 45 minutes, but not moving my head at all for 45 minutes (and sitting in a slouched position ptobably doesnt help) makes my neck hurt so badly...


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i wish i could go 4 hours staring at a 3ds, after staring at a screen for 1 hour it hurts (i could go longer, but my eyes just hurt, but with the old 3ds i had to stop, as in it caused pain using 3d over 45 minutes on the old 3ds), and it doesnt even have to be 3d. but it is much better, if i wanted to i could use 3d on the old 3ds for at least 45 minutes, but not moving my head at all for 45 minutes (and sitting in a slouched position ptobably doesnt help) makes my neck hurt so badly...



Well I could only use 3d for like 10-20 mins on old 3ds, the new 3ds xl super stable 3d works amazingly well even with my glasses. I can move my head/hands pretty quick and it still works without readjust, thus the reason I can play 4 hours with 3d. I could never game for 4 hours on regular 3ds.  Do you wear glasses if not when was the last time your eyes were checked. If I use 3d without my glasses, my eyes feel like there bleeding after awhile, this is due to the 3d being slightly out of focus and my brain can't handle the slightly blurry 3d image.  Anyone getting head ache with new 3ds should really get their eyes checked, you should be going for a check up like once every 2-4 years.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Well I could only use 3d for like 10-20 mins on old 3ds, the new 3ds xl super stable 3d works amazingly well even with my glasses. I can move my head/hands pretty quick and it still works without readjust, thus the reason I can play 4 hours with 3d. I could never game for 4 hours on regular 3ds. Do you wear glasses if not when was the last time your eyes were checked. If I use 3d without my glasses, my eyes feel like there bleeding after awhile, this is due to the 3d being slightly out of focus and my brain can't handle the slightly blurry 3d image. Anyone getting head ache with new 3ds should really get their eyes checked, you should be going for a check up like once every 2-4 years.


For me, the 3D on the N3DS isn't as headache inducing as on the 3DS, not sure what kinda logic that is, but i shut it down usually when playing.......I blame the text boxes in Mh4G. Who the hell wants to read 2D textboxes in 3D anyway?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Well I could only use 3d for like 10-20 mins on old 3ds, the new 3ds xl super stable 3d works amazingly well even with my glasses. I can move my head/hands pretty quick and it still works without readjust, thus the reason I can play 4 hours with 3d. I could never game for 4 hours on regular 3ds. Do you wear glasses if not when was the last time your eyes were checked. If I use 3d without my glasses, my eyes feel like there bleeding after awhile, this is due to the 3d being slightly out of focus and my brain can't handle the slightly blurry 3d image. Anyone getting head ache with new 3ds should really get their eyes checked, you should be going for a check up like once every 2-4 years.


 
then i guess its time for me to get my eyes checked, i used to wear glasses...


----------



## redboyke (Feb 25, 2015)

in the beginning i saw 2 zelda's on my old 3ds but you have to train yourself and slide the 3D up little by little every day and once you get used to it you dont want to go without it and playing on n3ds is even better cause i had it to the max from the beginning. just started playing zelda OOT for the first time. didnt want to buy majota mask because i want to play them in order. bought monster hunter 4 instead 

it is still a weird feeling when you shutdown your 3ds and watch the computer screen after a few houres


----------



## SolarisHeights (Feb 25, 2015)

how can we know soon if they dont tell how long soon is soon?


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 25, 2015)

weatMod said:


> You need to calibrate head tracking I don't know but it seemed to work ok on my AU XL
> But just with the demo video cause I have no eu region game to test it but then
> I tried a friends US red XL with OOT and the head tracking was all fucked up way worse than without it like not even playable then I recalibrated it to -4 whatever the fuck that means I don't understand what the fuck the numbers and integers are supposed to mean or do so I just said fuck it and and set it to some random shit -4 seemed to make a big improvement not perfect but I didn't feel like fucking with it anymore
> Before that I couldn't even use it at all it was skipping freezing and jittering all overbred fucking place on the default setting
> Also I don't remember if I had to recalibrate my AU xl


I can confirm it is not the calibration issue, it's more like less sensitive sensor issue.
Even during the calibration (when showing the image on bottom-right in top screen), in bit dark room if I move head the N3DS XL (on 9.0) it keeps missing mostly, but same thing happens a lot less with JPN N3DS (on 8.1). Both on default settings.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 25, 2015)

Just3DS said:


> I can confirm it is not the calibration issue, it's more like less sensitive sensor issue.
> Even during the calibration (when showing the image on bottom-right in top screen), in bit dark room if I move head the N3DS XL (on 9.0) it keeps missing mostly, but same thing happens a lot less with JPN N3DS (on 8.1).


 
i dont know how people are having problems, the only times i had problems was when i first set it up, but after that it worked perfectly. The other time is when i look at the screen after looking somewhere else, but its for a split second, and doesnt bother me.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 25, 2015)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/do-you-prefer-mariokart-7-or-mariokart-8.382501/
can people help speed this up, i want to know what people think. Its a poll, asking whether you like mariokart 7 or mariokart 8. I like 7 because it is portable and 3d. my friend likes mariokart 8 but has no reason, i think its because it was the only one he had. Anyway, i made the poll because i am interested, but i also want to show my friend that other people might like mariokart 7 too. but of course if most people say 8 i wont show him, but im still interested. Anyway... Answer please, i guess!


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 25, 2015)

Sometimes, the 3D gets slightly off, but overall, it's a wonderful experience.


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 25, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> Super stable 3D has been doing wonders for me. Replaying all 4 of my old retail games (excluding Cubic Ninja since homebrew and KARL3DS) never felt better, the 3D makes those original games new experiences in my life in gaming. Playing Super Mario 3D Land in ACTUAL 3D was amazing. I replayed all 4 of my games and hope to make new experiences with the upcoming Gateway update.


I second that, the first game I tried on my new N3DS XL is "Super Mario 3D Land", continued playing from where I left last time (the game saved in cart), with 3D setting selected using UP arrow key (there are two 3D modes). It feels much more easy to play with 3D on now with this game


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

Just3DS said:


> I can confirm it is not the calibration issue, it's more like less sensitive sensor issue.
> Even during the calibration (when showing the image on bottom-right in top screen), in bit dark room if I move head the N3DS XL (on 9.0) it keeps missing mostly, but same thing happens a lot less with JPN N3DS (on 8.1). Both on default settings.



Helped mine, it works flawlessly now. Pleas try -.7 for a bit. Make sure camera and ir sensor has no fingerprints/dirt.   Do you wear glasses? Apparently thick rim glasses mess it up.... Possibly the japanese version has a different default setting. Why would it work perfectly for me and not for you? Only other thing is it could be defective unit...


----------



## Breith (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh gosh... I just toke my N3DS to block the wireless communication... I looked for the "power" button for at least 15 seconds...


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 25, 2015)

Breith said:


> Oh gosh... I just toke my N3DS to block the wireless communication... I looked for the "power" button for at least 15 seconds...


Lol. I see you've forgotten about the placement of the power button?


----------



## Kuin (Feb 25, 2015)

Breith said:


> Oh gosh... I just toke my N3DS to block the wireless communication... I looked for the "power" button for at least 15 seconds...


 
We really need this GW update so we can use our N3DSs, and never go back to the old ones.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 25, 2015)

BTW, Yesterday my GF played with new N3DSXL, and she inadvertently pressed the power button while we were playing Smash. I don't know how she pulled that off, but I was blown away. I thought those reports were exaggerating. I guess there is a specific way people can hold their console and press this button. That's unholy.


----------



## kheil (Feb 25, 2015)

ihave new3dsll jap verion 9.2 j waiting for the update? to realese but im almost 4months waiting my hope is fading day by day


----------



## Breith (Feb 25, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Lol. I see you've forgotten about the placement of the power button?


 
Completely xD . I didn't take in my hands since I'm back in Canada... a week after the the beginning of winter term (~ January, 10th).


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 25, 2015)

kheil said:


> ihave new3dsll jap verion 9.2 j waiting for the update? to realese but im almost 4months waiting my hope is fading day by day


 
Same here. Bought my JP New 3DS back in November, and updated it to 9.2 back when it was still available.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

Kuin said:


> We really need this GW update so we can use our N3DSs, and never go back to the old ones.



I agree. Only reason I'm keeping my 3DS and 3DS XL is for backup consoles in the future just incase something happens to my new 3ds xl. If they had the new 3ds in Canada il buy one also but I still might import UK new 3ds and use Sky3DS on it if the firmware is to high.


----------



## kheil (Feb 25, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> Same here. Bought my JP New 3DS back in November, and updated it to 9.2 back when it was still available.[/quot
> hehehhe im just tired of waiting for the update.......... but im hoping that before this month ends gateway3ds will realese the update foe new3ds


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> the 3ds should have been this way on 2011.


 

I think 3ds should've been released instead of the n64, and then the wii would've followed after.


----------



## Just3DS (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Helped mine, it works flawlessly now. Pleas try -.7 for a bit. Make sure camera and ir sensor has no fingerprints/dirt. Do you wear glasses? Apparently thick rim glasses mess it up.... Possibly the japanese version has a different default setting. Why would it work perfectly for me and not for you? Only other thing is it could be defective unit...


Ok, something is weird. Before your suggestion I did go into Manual calibration setting and during that time no matter how close or far I keep my console it was erroneously showing that message many times per second about to keep the face in view (I forgot exact message). But I switched the console on to do this manual setting again and lol it's working fine now (its battery was fully charged just few moments ago btw) no more error message unless I really move my face out of view, maybe it got fixed by fully charged battery or just console startup again, anyway it's working fine right now at default settings. I will keep a check on it for a while if it gives the problem again then I would return it for a replacement.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

Just3DS said:


> Ok, something is weird. Before your suggestion I did go into Manual calibration setting and during that time no matter how close or far I keep my console it was erroneously showing that message many times per second about to keep the face in view (I forgot exact message). But I switched the console on to do this manual setting again and lol it's working fine now (its battery was fully charged just few moments ago btw) no more error message unless I really move my face out of view, maybe it got fixed by fully charged battery or just console startup again, anyway it's working fine right now at default settings. I will keep a check on it for a while if it gives the problem again then I would return it for a replacement.



Glad it's working fine for you now, hopefully it stays fixed. That's how it should be, if it reverts back to being messed up I'd try to return/nintendo repair. Make sure there isn't a light right behind you as a bright light behind you is bad because then the camera image tracking you will be blown out and lose track of you. Haven't tested that but I think it will stop tracking or hard to track you with light behind you, not sure if this could be an issue of yours.


----------



## budmonster (Feb 25, 2015)

Noob here, so currently this is no flashcard that works with the NN3DSXL?


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 25, 2015)

budmonster said:


> Noob here, so currently this is no flashcard that works with the NN3DSXL?


 

The Sky3DS (edit: and clones) work with the NN3DSXL.


----------



## s-arash (Feb 25, 2015)

budmonster said:


> Noob here, so currently this is no flashcard that works with the NN3DSXL?


sky3ds (and clones) works


----------



## DarkKaine (Feb 25, 2015)

budmonster said:


> Noob here, so currently this is no flashcard that works with the NN3DSXL?


 
Only Sky3DS does. If you have a firmware that's higher than 9.2 go grab a Sky.
If you are on anything lower than 9.3 grab a Gateway and wait for their update.
If you want to play games now - get a sky.
If you want to play games 'soon' and have a lot more features - get a gateway.


----------



## Fulcaire (Feb 25, 2015)

Hoping Gateway will pull through by this weekend... If there is no Gateway by March 8th, I will be falling into the Sky side..  don't disappoint me GW!!


----------



## storm75x (Feb 25, 2015)

bowser said:


> Can you link me to the old thread? Can't seem to find it.


It's hidden now, obviously. It was the most chaotic thread in 5 years.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 25, 2015)

budmonster said:


> Noob here, so currently this is no flashcard that works with the NN3DSXL?


 
sky3ds works with it.

i see i was beaten to it


----------



## boomie0123 (Feb 25, 2015)

Has anyone else noticed that in the N3DS Gateway video (The one posted in November), Sony shows the FW and it's ends with a J instead of a GW. So then, they had it working on Sysnand, but not emunand at the time? If only we knew where they found the exploit entry point on the N3DS, but oh well, back to waiting.


----------



## Groomery (Feb 25, 2015)

This is ridiculous, im buying an sky3ds


----------



## ucta (Feb 25, 2015)

Groomery said:


> This is ridiculous, im buying an sky3ds


 
mine should arrive in 2 days ;P


----------



## gempugs (Feb 25, 2015)

storm75x said:


> It's hidden now, obviously. It was the most chaotic thread in 5 years.


https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-working-on-the-new-nintendo-3ds.375107/


----------



## storm75x (Feb 25, 2015)

gempugs said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-working-on-the-new-nintendo-3ds.375107/


Hidden =/= Deleted


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 25, 2015)

lol i think lemanuel has a backup of the thread tho


----------



## iViperz (Feb 25, 2015)

haha I wonder if we can smack that 'chaotic' record


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 25, 2015)

iViperz said:


> haha I wonder if we can smack that 'chaotic' record


 
You can do anything if you just believe. Even make gateway release.


----------



## dustmite (Feb 25, 2015)

I am waiting since December for the update.  They had it already working in November. 

Gateway - When will I get what I paid for???


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 25, 2015)

dustmite said:


> I am waiting since December for the update. They had it already working in November.
> 
> Gateway - When will I get what I paid for???


 
That's a... very good question. I'd like to know too. Unfortunately, we may never know an exact release date. In fact, we may never even get an N3DS update. Who knows.


----------



## s-arash (Feb 25, 2015)

dustmite said:


> I am waiting since December for the update. They had it already working in November.
> 
> Gateway - When will I get what I paid for???


 
SOON


----------



## iSadaron (Feb 25, 2015)

Sorry for the noob question, but im new here... So atm on Gateway I can play DS games, gba games with emulator and 3DS games when the patch will come out? I wm talking exclusively about N3ds system, not normal 3DS


----------



## Kuin (Feb 25, 2015)

iSadaron said:


> Sorry for the noob question, but im new here... So atm on Gateway I can play DS games, gba games with emulator and 3DS games when the patch will come out? I wm talking exclusively about N3ds system, not normal 3DS


 
DS games and so GBA emulators will be hard since the bluecard (from GW) is blocked on the 3DS since firmware 6.X,
so I don't think it will be possible to downgrade the New3DS back to 5.X so it probably won't work.

But I'm not an expert, I'll let other people answer to you. ^^


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 25, 2015)

iSadaron said:


> Sorry for the noob question, but im new here... So atm on Gateway I can play DS games, gba games with emulator and 3DS games when the patch will come out? I wm talking exclusively about N3ds system, not normal 3DS


 
With the Gateway blue card, you would normally be able to play DS games, but this particular card was blocked by Nintendo in a firmware update a fair while ago. You could buy a cheap DS mode flashcart (I use R4i 3DS RTS because it was cheap and does the job) to hold you over until this N3DS update gets released. At the moment, neither of the Gateway cards in the package you order will work on the N3DS.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 25, 2015)

s-arash said:


> SOON


 

"Soon" seems to be the hardest word


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Trolling what, look at my signature and the flash carts I own, then go check Stoneagegamer.com as I have the sag deluxe versions and check the prices, my sd2snes was over 200$ I belive same with the everdrive 64, if a company does it right I will pay and many other will also. There are cheap clones of everdrives but I like quality and support......
> 
> If Krikzz ever releases a 3ds flash cart it will be atleast 100-200$ and will preorder right away like I have with all his flash carts. There are cheap 100$ flash carts for n64 and SNES but they are cheap Chinese clones of the everdrive that fail often and give no support like other flash card makers.......


 
Stoneagegamer is overpriced and you got ripped off. Good flashcarts though!


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 25, 2015)

I dont get why would GW release a new Card LOL? If they want more money theyll just increase the price. This is not Sky


----------



## dustmite (Feb 25, 2015)

Gateway!

Please be fair and give us an update on the update, or release 
it - what is holding you back? Just some questionable sales tacticts?

Otherwise please talk to the resellers and open the door for a refund.

We have waited long enough. Now its your turn!


----------



## s-arash (Feb 25, 2015)

its clear that gateway team is facing critical problem with n3ds support , i doubt its mii games problem, its sth else


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 25, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Gateway!
> 
> Please be fair and give us an update on the update, or release
> it - what is holding you back? Just some questionable sales tacticts?
> ...


 
[email protected]

Here you go bud.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 25, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I dont get why would GW release a new Card LOL? If they want more money theyll just increase the price. This is not Sky


 
So I think they should sell a cheaper card when the N3DS update will be here, with only the red card! Because people who only have a New3DS they will never need the blue card, so they can sell it cheaper and maybe sell more.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 25, 2015)

Kuin said:


> So I think they should sell a cheaper card when the N3DS update will be here, with only the red card! Because people who only have a New3DS they will never need the blue card, so they can sell it cheaper and maybe sell more.


 
You can still use the blue card but not for the DS profile.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 25, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> You can still use the blue card but not for the DS profile.


So for what? (it's serious question, I dunno!)


----------



## satel (Feb 25, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Easter Holidays? - Car Accident ? Train Wreck, leaving a member in the hospital? - Terrorist Attack? - Piracy Raid by Nintendo? - (*There is lot of possible reasons*)


 

could this (darkkaine post) also be a possible reason for the delay ? or is it impossible ?



DarkKaine said:


> *It is my belief that they had NO entry point whatsoever for the N3DS and just used ninjhax and ported their already in the works regular 3DS code quickly. This is why its taking so long probably, they may not even have an entry point at this point in time*.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 25, 2015)

Kuin said:


> So for what? (it's serious question, I dunno!)


Playing NDS games OFC.


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 25, 2015)

satel said:


> could this (darkkaine post) also be a possible reason for the delay ? or is it impossible ?


They showed Multi-ROM and DevMenu working on the N3DS. Neither of this would be possible with Ninjhax alone


----------



## SLiV3R (Feb 25, 2015)

MichiS97 said:


> They showed Multi-ROM and DevMenu working on the N3DS. Neither of this would be possible with Ninjhax alone



Perhaps that was with the unstable mii hack?


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 25, 2015)

SLiV3R said:


> Perhaps that was with the unstable mii hack?


I have never seen a credible source actually confirming that this "mii hack" even existed


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 25, 2015)

MichiS97 said:


> I have never seen a credible source actually confirming that this "mii hack" even existed


SonyUSA?


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 25, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> SonyUSA?


I said credible.
Personally, I think that she got her hands on an early beta by some way but she doesn't really have any clue what's going on


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 25, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> BTW, Yesterday my GF played with new N3DSXL, and she inadvertently pressed the power button while we were playing Smash. I don't know how she pulled that off, but I was blown away. I thought those reports were exaggerating. I guess there is a specific way people can hold their console and press this button. That's unholy.


Yeah tbh I was thinking there would be no way to hit it, but even a light tap causes the game to get turned off, and for me it was always at the worst time, I guess there is a specific "I'm doing something tricky here" way to hold the new3ds, but yeah I guess it's because of the way the power button is slightly protruding from the case makes it very easy to hit if you happen to hold the 3ds in that area.....also I have a small ridge on my windows sill that is perfect for hitting the power button if you put it down on the window sill.

I much preferred the normals XL's power button placement and sensitivity, this one is just too sensitive, but really the power button should not be an instant "close game" button, seeing as it doesn't automatically shut down the console I see no reason it should automatically close the game, just a screen saying "do you want to turn off the 3ds?" Should be enough


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 25, 2015)

MichiS97 said:


> I said credible


Well...... Sony is the MOST credible one....... well, since we don't have any other guys who want to reveal that they played around with the beta.


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 25, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Well...... Sony is the MOST credible one....... well, since we don't have any other guys who want to reveal that they played around with the beta.


Sorry, see the edit to my post, I was a bit unspecific


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 25, 2015)

I dreamed it will be released today. Sadly it wasn't xD


----------



## redboyke (Feb 25, 2015)

just a quck question. i have a gateway with a old 3ds xl on 4.5 if i update to the latest 3.X gateway update. do i have to use the QR browser thing or can i still use settings>profile>ds profile
cause at the moment i see no reason to update.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 25, 2015)

redboyke said:


> just a quck question. i have a gateway with a old 3ds xl on 4.5 if i update to the latest 3.X gateway update. do i have to use the QR browser thing or can i still use settings>profile>ds profile
> cause at the moment i see no reason to update.


You can still use DS profile on 4.x consoles


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 25, 2015)

Fulcaire said:


> Hoping Gateway will pull through by this weekend... If there is no Gateway by March 8th, I will be falling into the Sky side..  don't disappoint me GW!!


 

March 8th? HAHAHA, screw that. I'll be out fishing on March 8th, SCREW WORK AND FORGET ABOUT GW.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 25, 2015)

MichiS97 said:


> I have never seen a credible source actually confirming that this "mii hack" even existed


 

Thank fuckin god there is no more credible sources or else you guys would be breathing down his/her neck as well.


----------



## SLiV3R (Feb 25, 2015)

I dreamt that the 3ds scene was energetic.  The gbatemp had hb competitions for best hb. Lots of emulators were made. Etc. It was a nice dream.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 25, 2015)

SLiV3R said:


> I dreamt that the 3ds scene was energetic. The gbatemp had hb competitions for best hb. Lots of emulators were made. Etc. It was a nice dream.


 

Sounds cool, All I ever hope for a new system that becomes exploitable is that is has a massive homebrew scene, I wish the ps2 had that back in the day


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 25, 2015)

SLiV3R said:


> I dreamt that the 3ds scene was energetic. The gbatemp had hb competitions for best hb. Lots of emulators were made. Etc. It was a nice dream.


This is still in the Stone Age, not the Industrial Revolution. Give it a while.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 25, 2015)

If they are Chinese then New Year is over today isn't it? 

http://www.timeanddate.com/holidays/china/


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Always another holdiday to blame   
.....delayed for Easter now  

So far we have had, Christmas delays, new year delays,Chinese new year delays ...did I miss anything


----------



## SLiV3R (Feb 25, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> This is still in the Stone Age, not the Industrial Revolution. Give it a while.



If we're in the stone age I'm wondering if the 3ds scene ever reach the industrial revolution.  The 3ds has only 2-3 years left. Perhaps the 3ds will reach the scientific revolution (Copernicus, Kepler, Galileo & Newton) at least!


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 25, 2015)

SLiV3R said:


> If we're in the stone age I'm wondering if the 3ds scene ever reach the industrial revolution.  The 3ds has only 2-3 years left. Perhaps the 3ds will reach the scientific revolution (Copernicus, Kepler, Galileo & Newton) at least!


The problem is consoles are getting harder to hack, take a loot at the Vita Scene....


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 25, 2015)

Kuin said:


> DS games and so GBA emulators will be hard since the bluecard (from GW) is blocked on the 3DS since firmware 6.X,
> so I don't think it will be possible to downgrade the New3DS back to 5.X so it probably won't work.
> 
> But I'm not an expert, I'll let other people answer to you. ^^


 
it was blocked? how did they block gateway but not R4 and all those other things.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 25, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> The problem is consoles are getting harder to hack, take a loot at the Vita Scene....


 

Yeh, hopefully the Wii U will be hacked though, looking at that scene they got the wii mode hacked within 6 months
Having to rely on a company because handhelds use carts is the only downside for the 3DS hacking scene


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 25, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> it was blocked? how did they block gateway but not R4 and all those other things.


 

Wait what? but gateway works on 9.2, why would it not work on 6.0?


----------



## SLiV3R (Feb 25, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> The problem is consoles are getting harder to hack, take a loot at the Vita Scene....



Yeah,  I have a Vita and after three years of nothing I have given up hacking on the Vita.  I'm enjoying a lot of indie games like Spelunky,  Rouge Legacy, Bindings of Isaac etc. the 3ds scene has actually come rather far compared to the vita wii u scenes


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 25, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Wait what? but gateway works on 9.2, why would it not work on 6.0?


The blue card doesn't work on 6.0+ he thinks he's taking about the red card


----------



## Kuin (Feb 25, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Playing NDS games OFC.


 
I didn't know you can do that! How? Sorry if it's a stupid question. >.<


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 25, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> The problem is consoles are getting harder to hack, take a loot at the Vita Scene....


 

Ever since console companies start using the capability of firmware updates that was when things got bad. I do have to say that the gamecube took quite some time to crack, and that console did not have firmware updates.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 25, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Ever since console companies start using the capability of firmware updates that was when things got bad. I do have to say that the gamecube took quite some time to crack, and that console did not have firmware updates.


It's not only that, because console hacking became bigger company's had to make ways to prevent users from getting to the internals. So a lot of security measures arose from that. Encryption being a big one.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 25, 2015)

Kuin said:


> I didn't know you can do that! How? Sorry if it's a stupid question. >.<


Theres a .cia that removes the blacklist set on the flashcards. It works fine on the O3DS but its yet to be seen if it does on the N3DS.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 25, 2015)

Damn can't decide,  if I go buy a old 3DS instead of the new one with the Adapter. The only big difference, is the small graphic improve and the stable 3DS which is not stable


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 25, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Damn can't decide, if I go buy a old 3DS instead of the new one with the Adapter. The only big difference, is the small graphic improve and the stable 3DS which is not stable


I would rather wait for GW, but if youre in a rush buy yourself an O3DS XL and your good to go!


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 25, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Damn can't decide,  if I go buy a old 3DS instead of the new one with the Adapter. The only big difference, is the small graphic improve and the stable 3DS which is not stable


And better download speeds, amiibo support, and practically an entire circle pad pro built it. I myself have had no problems with the super stable 3D. Has worked perfectly for me.

If you can wait I suggest you do, the N3DS is worth it. Otherwise just go for the old one.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah, as I stated, the Stable 3DS work, as you have it right in front of you with a "Distance". but if you are in Bed for example and have the 3DS like 10 CM in front of you, 3D isn't work stable. (At least some Scenes in MH4 which can be game based)

Edit: NVM. what is Amiibo used for? Any Games? Just for my understand:

Can Skylanders be played on 3DS, without additional Pad with the NFC?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 25, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Yeah, as I stated, the Stable 3DS work, as you have it right in front of you with a "Distance". but if you are in Bed for example and have the 3DS like 10 CM in front of you, 3D isn't work stable. (At least some Scenes in MH4 which can be game based)
> 
> Edit: NVM. what is Amiibo used for? Any Games? Just for my understand:
> 
> Can Skylanders be played on 3DS, without additional Pad with the NFC?


NFC figures of Nintendo characters for use in games.

Also, 10cm is too close to use it anyways. I'd imagine the camera would have a hard time seeing your whole face at that distance as it is.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 25, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> it was blocked? how did they block gateway but not R4 and all those other things.


seeing as gateway was only initially released to work on 4.x, they only included a 6.x compatible NDS card, it was really only included to allow people to install the exploit on 4.x systems, they no doubt just bought a whole load of surplus stock from whoever made those cards for very cheap as they where now blocked and not may people would want to buy a flashcard that didn't work on the latest FW, whereas R4 wanted to mislead people by touting stuff like "works on 7.2" and not being clear that they where talking about the NDS card only and that if 7.2 owners bought the R4 DE they have pretty much paid 4 times the price of a normal NDS flashcard to have a unusable 3DS card included


----------



## redboyke (Feb 25, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> You can still use DS profile on 4.x consoles


 
ok thx then i will update


----------



## Herre (Feb 25, 2015)

Got my Sky3ds today....enjoying game now...


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 25, 2015)

Herre said:


> Got my Sky3ds today....enjoying game now...


Cool, I can't use my gateway and don't have a Sky and I'm still playing games.


----------



## satel (Feb 25, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Cool, I can't use my gateway and don't have a Sky and I'm still playing games.


 

Cool, I can't use my gateway & i don't have Sky3ds & i own retail 3ds games but i won't play them until i can convert them into cia & install them to emunand. 

for now i'm enjoying Resogun on Vita which i got yesterday from the psn sale .


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 25, 2015)

satel said:


> Cool, I can't use my gateway & i don't have Sky3ds & i own retail 3ds games but i won't play them until i can convert them into cia & install them to emunand.
> 
> for now i'm enjoying Resogun on Vita which i got yesterday from the psn sale .


Playing Theatrythm FF here while I wait for certain things to happen in Final Fantasy XIV here


----------



## MontyQ (Feb 25, 2015)

Its awsome  that gatewait is the best 3ds flashcard there is for 3ds (I own 3)

for n3ds well its useless hunk plastic, and for that thank you sky for letting me play on my n3ds xl 

I waited since november 2014 all the way till 4 days ago lol and gatewait know right now many many ppl have a new3ds and want roms, and with only one card that works as of today the choice is sky for alot of people who just want to play.

i say gatewait is now handing over sales to sky by playing this game as no one is sure if it shall ever come before the apocalypse which I heard well happen before gatewaits "SOON tm"


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 25, 2015)

MontyQ said:


> Its awsome  that gatewait is the best 3ds flashcard there is for 3ds (I own 3)
> 
> for n3ds well its useless hunk plastic, and for that thank you sky for letting me play on my n3ds xl
> 
> ...


Tbh if people are that desperate to play a game on the N3DS just go buy one to hold you off... You pay more for a Sky then a game.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 25, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Tbh if people are that desperate to play a game on the N3DS just go buy one to hold you off... You pay more for a Sky then a game.


 

Its Deja Vu...


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 25, 2015)

SLiV3R said:


> If we're in the stone age I'm wondering if the 3ds scene ever reach the industrial revolution. The 3ds has only 2-3 years left. Perhaps the 3ds will reach the scientific revolution (Copernicus, Kepler, Galileo & Newton) at least!


We still have the Bronze Age and Ice Age Iron Age. It'll take a LONG while.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 25, 2015)

Is there a way to disable the Display Brightness Control?

Currently it get darker, if go near to 3DS or if it is late, he get darker. Not find any Option. Currently this suck


----------



## iSadaron (Feb 25, 2015)

Well if I buy Sky3DS only to play 3DS games it will be ok. I don't think I need that extra capabilites gateway gives like homebrew etc. I only want to play games.

And as for normal DS games will R4i SDHC RTScard work?  And Can I play GBC and GBA games on R4i?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 25, 2015)

iSadaron said:


> Well if I buy Sky3DS only to play 3DS games it will be ok. I don't think I need that extra capabilites gateway gives like homebrew etc. I only want to play games.
> 
> And as for normal DS games will R4i SDHC RTScard work? And Can I play GBC and GBA games on R4i?


can you take a picture of your r4?
only ds card that can play gba is supercard dstwo, but you can play gb and gbc on a typical r4


----------



## iSadaron (Feb 25, 2015)

Well it's the 2015 edition of R4i SDHC Dual Core RTS R4 card. And I want to use it on New 3DS XL, to play GB, GBC, GBA games, NDS games.  And Sky3DS for 3ds Games


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 25, 2015)

iSadaron said:


> Well it's the 2015 edition of R4i SDHC Dual Core RTS R4 card. And I want to use it on New 3DS XL, to play GB, GBC, GBA games, NDS games. And Sky3DS for 3ds Games
> 
> 
> Spoiler


i haven't heard of GBA emu running on an R4, only Supercard dsTWO
It will work fine with GB and GBC however using GameYob
Also, according to the official website, it works up to 9.4
Taking into account the fact that Most, if not all DS flashcards that were working on 9.4 weren't blocked in 9.5 should be a good guarantee


----------



## iSadaron (Feb 25, 2015)

Damn, so is there any way to play GB GBC GBA and DS games on one card? And remember I am talking about new 3ds not the old one. 
Cause I sould like to have one card for old gameboy games and old Ds, and then Sky3DS for new 3DS games


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 25, 2015)

iSadaron said:


> Damn, so is there any way to play GB GBC GBA and DS games on one card? And remember I am talking about new 3ds not the old one.
> Cause I sould like to have one card for old gameboy games and old Ds, and then Sky3DS for new 3DS games


With the Supercard DSTWO, it even has a SNES emulator on top of GB, GBC and GBA
I have tried thisonce, but it didn't work for me. May work for you.


----------



## iSadaron (Feb 25, 2015)

Which is very pricey when compared to R4i. And the only exception is integrated emulators and GBA compatibility...


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 25, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Is there a way to disable the Display Brightness Control?
> 
> Currently it get darker, if go near to 3DS or if it is late, he get darker. Not find any Option. Currently this suck


Click on the little home in the top left of the bottom screen. Scroll down and torn off auto brightness.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 25, 2015)

iSadaron said:


> Which is very pricey when compared to R4i. And the only exception is integrated emulators and GBA compatibility...


There was some GBA emu somewhere, tried it on my cheap R4 and it didn't work out for me...
A lot of people covered it:
http://www.usar4.com/blog/how-to-play-gba-games-with-gateway-3ds-blue-card-multikernel-v1-01/
http://www.r4depot.com/blog/tutorial-playing-gba-with-gateway-3ds-blue-card-multikernel-v1-01/
http://www.r4flashcart.com/blog/beginners-guide-how-to-play-gba-games-using-gateway-3ds/
https://lockerdome.com/6792540104042817/6864369942402580
http://www.slideshare.net/devonhazel/guide-35549319


----------



## MontyQ (Feb 25, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Tbh if people are that desperate to play a game on the N3DS just go buy one to hold you off... You pay more for a Sky then a game.


 


sky is the cost of 2 games big deal if I play 100 on it lol. not like $100 is much money these days, even at min wage its a days pay. Most people who are adults and read here and have jobs have np spending $100 on shit just for giggles.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 25, 2015)

MontyQ said:


> sky is the cost of 2 games big deal if I play 100 on it lol. not like $100 is much money these days, even at min wage its a days pay. Most people who are adults and read here and have jobs have np spending $100 on shit just for giggles.


It's not smart, from a financial perspective, to have every 3ds flash cart. 

I paid 80 cad for my GW, paying 100$ USD for a Sky3ds and who knows how much for a super card.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 25, 2015)

Just stuck with Gateway. Simply hope GW Team give up soon with EmuNand 9.5 on N3DS and just come with 9.4 N3DS. Then we have to update it with a Game but no Problem.


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 25, 2015)

So I just got myself a N3DS XL! Since I already have an original 3DS and a Gateway I'm officially gatewaiting now, too! Should I bring something aboard the hype train? Crisps, beer?


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 25, 2015)

MichiS97 said:


> So I just got myself a N3DS XL! Since I already have an original 3DS and a Gateway I'm officially gatewaiting now, too! Should I bring something aboard the hype train? Crisps, beer?


 
Beer would be nice. All aboard, choo choo!


----------



## MontyQ (Feb 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> It's not smart, from a financial perspective, to have every 3ds flash cart.
> 
> I paid 80 cad for my GW, paying 100$ USD for a Sky3ds and who knows how much for a super card.


 
your right but I could drink at a bar spend $100 easy in one night or buy a sky make it last till I step on it atleast lol

But ya in life don't ever out do your means if you cant afford something wait or do without never worth going into debt. I'm just saying with good job steady cash flow $100 aint much.....at least here where min wage is like $11/hour and not sure how many adults still make that unless your at miccy D's


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 25, 2015)

MontyQ said:


> I'm just saying with good job steady cash flow $100 aint much.....at least here where min wage is like $11/hour and not sure how many adults still make that unless your at miccy D's


 

But not everyone has a good job with a steady cash flow. And 100 bucks can be a lot for some people, you're aware that there's people from all around the globe here, right?


----------



## storm75x (Feb 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> It's not smart, from a financial perspective, to have every 3ds flash cart.
> 
> I paid 80 cad for my GW, paying 100$ USD for a Sky3ds and who knows how much for a super card.


Imma invent 2Hack3-2DS Flashcart, it allows you to emulate any console games. before bricking your 3ds the next day


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 25, 2015)

soo, what's the secret feature?


----------



## Kay|s7eR (Feb 25, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> soo, what's the secret feature?


 
Isn't it the quick shutdown documented in the recently updated user guide?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 25, 2015)

Kay|s7eR said:


> Isn't it the quick shutdown documented in the recently updated user guide?


i thought it was a placeholder or a bug for the hidden feature, not an actualy intented quick shutdown (nothing against that, was expecting something more)
i've been looking through the guide and can't find it, what page is it on?


----------



## Kay|s7eR (Feb 25, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> i thought it was a placeholder or a bug for the hidden feature, not an actualy intented quick shutdown (nothing against that, was expecting something more)
> i've been looking through the guide and can't find it, what page is it on?


 
Last page:
"1. While in the Gateway Menu, you can hold Down on the Directional Pad and Press B to do a quick shutdown."

Edit: oh sorry, you meant which web page. Here it is.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 25, 2015)

Kay|s7eR said:


> Last page:
> "1. While in the Gateway Menu, you can hold Down on the Directional Pad and Press B to do a quick shutdown."


Hah! "Easter egg"


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 25, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Hah! "Easter egg"


 

N3DS support easter release confirmed.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 25, 2015)

It was originally an East Egg until it magically changed.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Kikirini (Feb 25, 2015)

I hope we don't have to wait until Easter. I am bad at this "patience" thing.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 25, 2015)

good news will happen tmr........but i have a feeling it will not be good as well.......


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 25, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> good news will happen tmr........but i have a feeling it will not be good as well.......


 
What are you talking about?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 25, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> good news will happen tmr........but i have a feeling it will not be good as well.......


sauce??????


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Incase you didn't notice he likes the word "tomorrow", but he has typed it so much now that only his TMR buttons work any more

SAUCE: his signature


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 25, 2015)

Tomorrow Gateway 3DS Delay confirmed!!


----------



## MontyQ (Feb 25, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> But not everyone has a good job with a steady cash flow. And 100 bucks can be a lot for some people, you're aware that there's people from all around the globe here, right?


 
no shit sherlock

hence why I said and quote

"But ya in life don't ever out do your means if you cant afford something wait or do without never worth going into debt. I'm just saying with good job steady cash flow $100 aint much.....at least here where min wage is like $11/hour"

see?

shall I point it out I said at least here min wage is 11/hour here as in my country never said yours and I also said not everyone has the means to do this, I guess your one of the ones flipping the burgers I take it ?


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 25, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> sauce??????


My life. It's one giant joke.


----------



## MontyQ (Feb 25, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Tomorrow Gateway 3DS Delay confirmed!!


 
Is tomorrow like SOON tm ?


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 25, 2015)

Damn I am so ultra bored, that I read this Forum every 1 MInute and press F5.... nothing to play T.T. 

I should pay again WoW


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 25, 2015)

A black N3DS has arrived at Wally World I ordered and I don't need it.  What is the demand for 9.2 systems right now?  Should I bother to check it out and return it if it is 9.4?  If it is 9.2 or below I could sell it to a Temper at cost if there there is a demand for them.  Been busy the past week and haven't been following much.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 25, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> A black N3DS has arrived at Wally World I ordered and I don't need it. What is the demand for 9.2 systems right now? Should I bother to check it out and return it if it is 9.4? If it is 9.2 or below I could sell it to a Temper at cost if there there is a demand for them. Been busy the past week and haven't been following much.


sell it on ebay for 400$ 
(hack-ready!!! good price!!!)


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 25, 2015)

MontyQ said:


> no shit sherlock
> 
> hence why I said and quote
> 
> ...


 

Jesus kid, stop being so hostile. The point is: it's a financially stupid decision. Sure, rationalize it any way you want, doesn't change the fact.


----------



## Thereddee (Feb 25, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Tomorrow Gateway 3DS Delay confirmed!!


 
I would be happy of a official delay...

The worst is not knowing...


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 25, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> sell it on ebay for 400$
> (hack-ready!!! good price!!!)


Holly shit are they really going for that?  I might have to go pick it up and find out what it is on.


----------



## SLiV3R (Feb 25, 2015)

500 pages noooow.  Cmon gateway give the people a life sign.  Can't be that time consuming. . Or?


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 25, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> good news will happen tmr........but i have a feeling it will not be good as well.......


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 25, 2015)

Doubt it. There are 99% of all 3DS who have 9.0 up to 9.2 

9.4 is rare and only happen to the most RED Consoles. But I still think about refund my N3DS and wait till GW is out then buy it again, maybe then there are some offers where the 3DS is only 150 Bucks.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 25, 2015)

hmmm maybe in a couple of months 9.0-9.2 n3ds consoles might turn you a little profit....but still i think most people who really wanted one got one


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 25, 2015)

SLiV3R said:


> 500 pages noooow. Cmon gateway give the people a life sign. Can't be that time consuming. . Or?


 

Correction, almost 500


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 25, 2015)

I bet I am the first Guy on Page 500


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 25, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> hmmm maybe in a couple of months 9.0-9.2 n3ds consoles might turn you a little profit....but still i think most people who really wanted one got one


 
I think they will become rare very soon


----------



## TheMajestic (Feb 25, 2015)

I think on the weekend the update comes


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 25, 2015)

TheMajestic said:


> I think on the weekend the update comes


 
Why?


----------



## SLiV3R (Feb 25, 2015)

MichiS97 said:


> I think they will become rare very soon



I guess they will be the new 4.5 (before we could downgrade)


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 25, 2015)

4.5 is actually not rare here. My Electric Shops here still sell 4.4 or 4.5 ones. I think they still have 100+ in their Storage. Dunno, maybe.

I was trough about, buy some and sell it on Ebay.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 25, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Tbh if people are that desperate to play a game on the N3DS just go buy one to hold you off... You pay more for a Sky then a game.


 
What I did was buy a game to play on N3DS (Senran Kagura Burst ). However; I like testing stuff so I got Sky3DS too.


----------



## MontyQ (Feb 25, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> Jesus kid, stop being so hostile. The point is: it's a financially stupid decision. Sure, rationalize it any way you want, doesn't change the fact.


 
i make $75,000 a year before taxes lol ya they take like 25 but you know what i work my ass off spent 5 years in trades school and 5000 plus hours learning my skill if i want i can light my smoke off a $100 bill if I choose so


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 25, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> 4.5 is actually not rare here. My Electric Shops here still sell 4.4 or 4.5 ones. I think they still have 100+ in their Storage. Dunno, maybe.
> 
> I was trough about, buy some and sell it on Ebay.


yeah 4.x is nowhere near rare any more, pretty much all standard 3ds's can be downgraded, so a 4.x console is worth pretty much the same as any other standard 3ds


----------



## Warft (Feb 25, 2015)

I guess the team will wait for the 2nd April until release of Xenoblade to see if it is compatible with your flashcart...


----------



## Essometer (Feb 25, 2015)

500 pages and we still don't know anything concrete.
Impressive.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 25, 2015)

Essometer said:


> 500 pages and we still don't know anything concrete.
> Impressive.


This isn't the first time.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 25, 2015)

Essometer said:


> 500 pages and we still don't know anything concrete.
> Impressive.


You must be new here.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 25, 2015)

Whew, made it to the 500 page party!


----------



## satel (Feb 25, 2015)

the announcement is going to be a decision making time this is why it's taking them so long just to make one.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 25, 2015)

Hooray, half way til' the release!


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 25, 2015)

I doubt 2. April. They mostly try to get Emunand 9.5 propperly working on N3DS, since they try to bring best quality from what we saw now. But I wished they won't push to this. But I guess 9.5 Emunand Brick the System.


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 25, 2015)

Is the Chinese New Year over yet ?


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 25, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> Is the Chinese New Year over yet ?


 Chinese new year holidays = at least 2 weeks. And I don't think they will pull an update out of their ass first day back to work.
We don't even know if they are Chinese anyway. The manufacturer of the card is, but probably unrelated.


----------



## mironicus (Feb 25, 2015)

The Gateway team already vanished... after releasing the video with N3DS support they were able to sell the last remaining Gateway cards earning some million dollars and now they enjoy their lives on a remote islands.

Just kidding...


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 25, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> Chinese new year holidays = at least 2 weeks. And I don't think they will pull an update out of their ass first day back to work.
> We don't even know if they are Chinese anyway. The manufacturer of the card is, but probably unrelated.


 

No,, today is the end of Chinese new year,
Gatewait current excuse to net release the update for N3DS is
 the reseller run out of the carts, 
because of the Chinese new year they can not ship the cards to reseller,,
so there no point for release


----------



## Ericss (Feb 25, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> No,, today is the end of Chinese new year,
> Gatewait current excuse to net release the update for N3DS is
> the reseller run out of the carts,
> because of the Chinese new year they can not ship the cards to reseller,,
> so there no point for release


Gratz on post #10000!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ericss said:


> Gratz on post #1000!


#10,000th


----------



## Ericss (Feb 25, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> #10,000th


Damn you, now everyone will know of my blunder!


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 25, 2015)

mironicus said:


> they were able to sell the last remaining Gateway cards earning some million dollars and now they enjoy their lives on a remote islands.


 

Implying that they weren't already


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 25, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> Implying that they weren't already


My sauce says they are in Vegas burning through hookers and blow.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 25, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> No,, today is the end of Chinese new year,
> Gatewait current excuse to net release the update for N3DS is
> the reseller run out of the carts,
> because of the Chinese new year they can not ship the cards to reseller,,
> so there no point for release


 
Because the re-sellers run out, does not mean that they can't release.
The reason they should release now is because of all the current customers that own a GateWay.

If you heard that they can't release because no re-sellers have no stock, then that is a lie.
Releasing now will actually be beneficial as there will be a lot of people right now waiting for a release before they get a card.

Do the maths, you'll see that there is more money involved in releasing now than there is waiting for stock.
(Release = loads of pre-purchases = more stock to get = more money in the long run)


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 25, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> Because the re-sellers run out, does not mean that they can't release.
> The reason they should release now is because of all the current customers that own a GateWay.
> 
> If you heard that they can't release because no re-sellers have no stock, then that is a lie.
> ...


 

well,, at less thats whay sonyUSA and GAry said before
is not me who make it up,,


----------



## garyopa (Feb 25, 2015)

Darn it I missed being post #10000 -- Oh'well stay tuned for page 1000 .....


----------



## CrazySpaniard (Feb 25, 2015)

if it comes out before next week i will eat my dick


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 25, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Darn it I missed being post #10000 -- Oh'well stay tuned for page 1000 .....


 

hahaha


----------



## kaiomar (Feb 25, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Darn it I missed being post #10000 -- Oh'well stay tuned for page 1000 .....


 
Does that mean, the release is not for now ??


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 25, 2015)

If they start shipping now then the Update won't happen this week. Since shipping take over a week world wide


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 25, 2015)

satel said:


> the announcement is going to be a decision making time this is why it's taking them so long just to make one.


 

Wait, what announcement's coming up soon?


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 25, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> well,, at less thats whay sonyUSA and GAry said before
> is not me who make it up,,


 
Hm, strange that SonyUSA and Gary would say that... I am sure they'd clearly know that stock is not an issue on releasing?
It doesn't make sense. Why would making more stock available delay the release?

If you release, you'll make current customers happy

Happy customers will make more recommendations for GateWay. (more sales!)
Potential customers will see that N3DS does support GateWay! (more sales!) 
Customers waiting for release will then buy GW (more sales... Again!)

Even if there is no stock. The websites could still make the orders, just stating when the next batches will be in, customers pay money. Profit.


----------



## 8bit-beard (Feb 25, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> Gatewait current excuse to net release the update for N3DS is the reseller run out of the carts, because of the Chinese new year they can not ship the cards to reseller,, so there no point for release


 
That doesn't make even the slightest bit of sense. Since when is there no point in supporting your existing user base? If Gateway had something they would be foolish to hold onto it due to hardware constraints.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 25, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> Hm, strange that SonyUSA and Gary would say that... I am sure they'd clearly know that stock is not an issue on releasing?
> It doesn't make sense. Why would making more stock available delay the release?
> 
> If you release, you'll make current customers happy
> ...


 

Good point, I still feel the issue is something to do with the mii's or something and they're trying to get another working method


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 25, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Good point, I still feel the issue is something to do with the mii's or something and they're trying to get another working method


 

Was there an announcement on what the exploit was? (If no announcement, then my below message will make sense)

I think people got the wrong idea.
I don't think the exploit is MiiMaker based. The video shows it jumping to MiiMaker, but that is clearly because the ZR button was pressed accidentally. (ZR jumps to the right of the menu, I don't think it is based on MiiMaker because of this)

Therefore, I don't think it is in any way related to MiiMaker.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 25, 2015)

CrazySpaniard said:


> if it comes out before next week i will eat my dick


 
Your quote reminds me of this.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 25, 2015)

MontyQ said:


> i make $75,000 a year before taxes lol ya they take like 25 but you know what i work my ass off spent 5 years in trades school and 5000 plus hours learning my skill if i want i can light my smoke off a $100 bill if I choose so


Wow dude, let's not make this a wage boasting argument. Not everyone has the same opportunities we have here in Canada. Not everyone is able to take leaps into college. 

I'm freaking thankful for all the stuff we have here, yeah, but I also realize a lot of people don't have the opportunities we have here. 

Let's just forget wage differences and whatever, were on the internet, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 25, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> Your quote reminds me of this.


 
I wonder what happened to that guy.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 25, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> I wonder what happened to that guy.


 
He got a tag on GAF
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=108856209&postcount=4097


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 25, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Darn it I missed being post #10000 -- Oh'well stay tuned for page 1000 .....



Confirmed: Gateway is waiting for garyopa to hit a milestone comment before release. 

Thanks guys, now we're waiting till page 1000


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 25, 2015)

satel said:


> the announcement is going to be a decision making time this is why it's taking them so long just to make one.


 
Yup im pretty sure most of us are waiting to see what they have to say and then probably getting a sky if they say soon or around the corner one more fucking time.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 25, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> I wonder what happened to that guy.


He's _feeling it_.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 25, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Yup im pretty sure most of us are waiting to see what they have to say and then probably getting a sky if they say soon or around the corner one more fucking time.


Which is why it's in their best interests to shut up if the release is not close by. Since they know ppl have an ever lasting hope sometimes and if you crush that, they will lose patience.


----------



## michyprima (Feb 25, 2015)

I ordered my JP 3DS in early January. It arrived a couple days ago. Didn't think Gateway would be slower than italian post service lol
It sucks being on 8.1 :/ I cannot play anything on it but a couple original DS games I have.

When I first unpacked it I went straight to the settings and was like: please 9.0, please 9.0, please 9.0. Oh. F*ck it.

Why I'm writing this? I'm bored.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Which is why it's in their best interests to shut up if the release is not close by. Since they know ppl have an ever lasting hope sometimes and if you crush that, they will lose patience.


 
Pretty much this. If they release an announcement apologizing for the delay or come up with some excuse, it will become the great Gateway exodus to Sky3DS of 2015. It's either deliver now or stay quiet until it's done.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 25, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> Pretty much this. If they release an announcement apologizing for the delay or come up with some excuse, it will become the great Gateway exodus to Sky3DS of 2015. It's either deliver now or stay quiet until it's done.


 

Gateway vs Sky3ds 2015, if Gateway releases support for N3ds they win, if not then Sky3ds will claim the hearts of n3ds owners and GW will claim hearts of 3ds owners


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 25, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Gateway vs Sky3ds 2015, if Gateway releases support for N3ds they win, if not then Sky3ds will claim the hearts of n3ds owners and GW will claim hearts of 3ds owners


Your forgetting the DSTWO+


----------



## Breith (Feb 25, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> No,, today is the end of Chinese new year,
> Gatewait current excuse to net release the update for N3DS is
> the reseller run out of the carts,
> because of the Chinese new year they can not ship the cards to reseller,,
> so there no point for release


 
Er... This statement isn't an extrapolation from an email sent by a reseller ?..


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 25, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Your forgetting the DSTWO+


That doesn't exist until it exists. Haven't really brought anything to the table yet, so I'm going to ignore that they even exist until they release their cart.


----------



## Nollog (Feb 25, 2015)

Breith said:


> Er... This statement isn't an extrapolation from an email sent by a reseller ?..


 
no, garyopa pulled it out of his balls last time his countdown was wrong, as an excuse to pacify the death threats and general hate.


----------



## Breith (Feb 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> That doesn't exist until it exists. Haven't really brought anything to the table yet, so I'm going to ignore that they even exist until they release their cart.


 
It works for the GW too  .



Nollog said:


> no, garyopa pulled it out of his balls last time his countdown was wrong, as an excuse to pacify the death threats and general hate.


 
Oh, ok, my bad, sorry.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 25, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Yup im pretty sure most of us are waiting to see what they have to say and then probably getting a sky if they say soon or around the corner one more fucking time.


 
Not really and don't hold your breath about the news. I can already say what it'll be. Something like "We know lots of people are waiting for N3DS support but we don't want to rush themselves, as we only want to deliver quality updates. Be assured that we are working hard on it and that it'll be released soon" (so more or less the same news as the 9.x exploit).

Pretty sure they'll never give any release timeframe, as always. So personally, I prefer they don't make a news until they release the exploit (of course, if they release it one day).



michyprima said:


> I ordered my JP 3DS in early January. It arrived a couple days ago. Didn't think Gateway would be slower than italian post service lol
> It sucks being on 8.1 :/ I cannot play anything on it but a couple original DS games I have.
> 
> When I first unpacked it I went straight to the settings and was like: please 9.0, please 9.0, please 9.0. Oh. F*ck it.
> ...


 
What? You know most of the games doesn't require 9.x to run? The only two ones that doesn't work might be Majora's Mask and Monster Hunter 4G but I'm not even sure about that. 8.1 is able to run all games released before Pokemon RO/SA (it can run Pokemon RO/SA, which require 7.x, and even Smash Bros, which require 8.1).



leon2133 said:


> well,, at less thats whay sonyUSA and GAry said before is not me who make it up,,


 
Which doesn't mean it's not a stupid idea, though.

As he said, I'm pretty sure no one will buy a Gateway before the exploit is released. Some people already did the error once with the 9.x exploit, and some others did the error once with buying a New3DS far before (though the choice was limited as it was now or never), people won't do the same error twice (especially when they only showed a video like 3 months ago), knowing there is a risk they buy a product that might never work on their New3DS.

So it's pretty sure the "delayed" release is not because of that (it's not really a delay by the way, they never officially announced any timeframe (other peoples here can just try to create them, but as there are not part of the Gateway company, it's not official words so it doesn't count at all, some peoples here, myself included, always said to ONLY BELIEVE THE WEBSITE), they just say soon and we know that for them, soon can mean "6 months or even one year").




VeryCrushed said:


> Tbh if people are that desperate to play a game on the N3DS just go buy one to hold you off... You pay more for a Sky then a game.


 
Taking in consideration the gateway might still take several months before being released and that a Sky3ds cost the price of two 3DS games (if we talk about brand new one), would be better to buy a Sky3DS, except if you only plan to play two games in 6 months, for example. Not to mention it might be easier to sell a Sky3DS than two regular 3DS games. For example, Majora's Mask and Monster Hunter 4G are near the same price as the Sky3DS (40 dollars each, and Sky3DS is 90 dollars).


----------



## Polarialis (Feb 25, 2015)

davhuit said:


> So it's pretty sure the "delayed" release is not because of that *(it's not really a delay by the way, they never officially announced any timeframe **(other peoples here can just try to create them, but as there are not part of the Gateway company, it's not official words so it doesn't count at all, some peoples here, myself included, always said to ONLY BELIEVE THE WEBSITE), they just say soon and we know that for them, soon can mean "6 months or even one year")*.


Not necessarily; Gary is admin of maxconsole, which just so happens to be the official support forum for Gateway. His word is Gateway's word, as he only repeats what he's been told by them. Personally, I'm confident that we'll have something from either Gateway or SuperCard (DSTWO+) by the 28th - an announcement at the very least. If not then it's Sky3DS for a lot of us.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2015)

August 14th guys. Already forgot the 9 mounth time?


----------



## Locke644 (Feb 25, 2015)

Polarialis said:


> Not necessarily; Gary is admin of maxconsole, which just so happens to be the official support forum for Gateway. His word is Gateway's word, as he only repeats what he's been told by them. Personally, I'm confident that we'll have something from either Gateway or SuperCard (DSTWO+) by the 28th - an announcement at the very least. If not then it's Sky3DS for a lot of us.


 
This is pretty much how I feel in a nutshell now since I've been back on the 3DS scene for a month and still no official statements...or anything by gateway for that matter :|


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

Another day I wake up and another day of this nothing bs.....


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Another day I wake up and another day of this nothing bs.....


We all feel the same. Your not the only one.


----------



## michyprima (Feb 25, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Not really and don't hold your breath about the news. I can already say what it'll be. Something like "We know lots of people are waiting for N3DS support but we don't want to rush themselves, as we only want to deliver quality updates. Be assured that we are working hard on it and that it'll be released soon" (so more or less the same news as the 9.x exploit).
> 
> Pretty sure they'll never give any release timeframe, as always. So personally, I prefer they don't make a news until they release the exploit (of course, if they release it one day).
> 
> ...


Good luck finding out of region games in stores. All the games I have are European obviously.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Darn it I missed being post #10000 -- Oh'well stay tuned for page 1000 .....



Guess this is conformation that there won't be a release for atleast a week... Week to long, hopefully DSTWO+ will finally be out by then.


----------



## MontyQ (Feb 25, 2015)

I heard sony and gary are on there way to a tropical island thanks to all the hopes and dreams of you all


----------



## Sora Takeuchi (Feb 25, 2015)

Whats the going rate for New jap 3ds LLs on 8.1 need to sell mine and get a standard XL


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

MontyQ said:


> I heard sony and gary are on there way to a tropical island thanks to all the hopes and dreams of you all



I got that island mined off, GL lol. That ship will sink before it reaches its destination.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 25, 2015)

LOL
You guys are REALLY desperate... Aren't you?

Just hold on, for fuck's sake.
They will provide the update, just hold your shit together and don't behave like spoiled brats that want Christmas gifts in February.


----------



## MontyQ (Feb 25, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> LOL
> You guys are REALLY desperate... Aren't you?
> 
> Just hold on, for fuck's sake.
> They will provide the update, just hold your shit together and don't behave like spoiled brats that want Christmas gifts in February.


 
nope got a sky3ds last week after 4 months wait , I bought 3 gateways 2 for my old 3ds' 1 for my new....the one well be swallowed now so I can enter the matrix and belive all the hype crap again for something that aint comming


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> LOL
> You guys are REALLY desperate... Aren't you?
> 
> Just hold on, for fuck's sake.
> They will provide the update, just hold your shit together and don't behave like spoiled brats that want Christmas gifts in February.



Naw we just want communication, nothing more nothing less. If that's way would communicate with its consumers they wouldn't get anywhere as much hate, but it seems they went to buissness school for clowns because no real Buisness would act like this lol.  I have 2 3ds that can use my gateway, it's how gateway runs their buisness that's pissing me off with lack of communication not the non release. They have till Friday to tell us what's up and il be ordering a sky3ds and dstwo+ when it's released if they don't.


----------



## garyopa (Feb 25, 2015)

MontyQ said:


> I heard sony and gary are on there way to a tropical island thanks to all the hopes and dreams of you all



Too late I been here on the beach for 5 years already!


----------



## satel (Feb 25, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> LOL
> You guys are REALLY desperate... Aren't you?
> 
> Just hold on, for fuck's sake.
> They will provide the update, just hold your shit together and don't behave like spoiled brats that want Christmas gifts in February.


 

fair enough but if they don't release the update can we bitch slap you instead ?


----------



## MontyQ (Feb 25, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Too late I been here on the beach for 5 years already!


 
you been scamming ppl that long ?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 25, 2015)

That's not hype, that's obsession.
You guys are all over the idea of finally using Gateway in a N3DS even before it came to the US/PAL regions.

The video will go 4 months old now and people are still bitching as to why there is no update yet for N3DS support.

Short answer, there is no update because it is not ready for public release. End of story.


----------



## satel (Feb 25, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Too late I been here on the beach for 5 years already!


 

gary a serious question here: do you know if the gateway team really have a fully working exploit for the n3ds ? please don't answer if you don't know the answer. thanks


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 25, 2015)

satel said:


> fair enough but if they don't release the update can we bitch slap you instead ?


Why me? I'm not even GW staff.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2015)

satel said:


> gary a serious question here: do you know if the gateway team really have a fully working exploit for the n3ds ? please don't answer if you don't know the answer. thanks


 
If he do not reply to you... You know it


----------



## MontyQ (Feb 25, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> That's not hype, that's obsession.
> You guys are all over the idea of finally using Gateway in a N3DS even before it came to the US/PAL regions.
> 
> The video will go 4 months old now and people are still bitching as to why there is no update yet for N3DS support.
> ...


 
short story there never was one, one fake video that made them 100k easy, next week fake #2 comes out  another say 200-1000 suckers buy the  waitway and 3 weeks after a delay from a poopchute tsunami hitting the china coast


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> That's not hype, that's obsession.
> You guys are all over the idea of finally using Gateway in a N3DS even before it came to the US/PAL regions.
> 
> The video will go 4 months old now and people are still bitching as to why there is no update yet for N3DS support.
> ...



You actually belive that lol... They have a working exploit that they can release but ohhhhhhhh noooooooess the mii's won't work, it's teh Fken end of the world so let's not release.... :/

They should of NEVER released that tease video as its not even the exploit they are going to use, they scammed us all with that video...


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 25, 2015)

There never was one what? Exploit?
Perhaps it could have been a Mii-based one, but nothing says that it would be the definitive one, is it?
There is. Thing is you have to remember that the video didn't have an emuNAND working, and if my intuition serves me well, they are trying to get it working nicely so that it doesn't depend on the DS Profile exploit.

If the N3DS support comes out with an exploit that doesn't depend on the DS Profile one to run, then we might have full DS/DSi(Ware) support in the next update. Same goes for the downgrade of the FW. 2DS and N3DS didn't have native <7.0 FW on them, so that makes it even harder to achieve.

I can tell you a whole lot of reasons why they might be taking so long, and I understand why they are doing so. They just want to avoid any possible issue that could go into the surface when they release it to the public.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> There never was one what? Exploit?
> Perhaps it could have been a Mii-based one, but nothing says that it would be the definitive one, is it?
> There is. Thing is you have to remember that the video didn't have an emuNAND working, and if my intuition serves me well, they are trying to get it working nicely so that it doesn't depend on the DS Profile exploit.
> 
> ...


 
Guess what? Ninjhax could be the new entry point on N3DS. Look at KARL3DS Thread  If they managed to get Arm11 kernel access on N3DS, It is likely they could get privilege escalation to patch process9 and be able to do anything on


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> There never was one what? Exploit?
> Perhaps it could have been a Mii-based one, but nothing says that it would be the definitive one, is it?
> There is. Thing is you have to remember that the video didn't have an emuNAND working, and if my intuition serves me well, they are trying to get it working nicely so that it doesn't depend on the DS Profile exploit.
> 
> ...



Whatever man belive what you want still no excuse to release that video because they aren't using that exploit for the final release because the mii's don't work. We don't need emunand or mii support right away for God sakes, something is better then nothing. You are such a gateway fan boy it disgusts me, literally everyone who still has respect for gateway and how they conduct their Buisness. Then you are living in a fantasy world.

Do some research on everdrives, that's how every flashcart buisness should be run PERIOD.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm tempted to get one one those everdrive... Maybe someday


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Whatever man belive what you want still no excuse to release that video because they aren't using that exploit for the final release because the mii's don't work. We don't need emunand or mii support right away for God sakes, something is better then nothing. You are such a gateway fan boy it disgusts me, literally everyone who still has respect for gateway and how they conduct their Buisness. Then you are living in a fantasy world.
> 
> Do some research on everdrives, that's how every flashcart buisness should be run PERIOD.


LOL I'm no GW fanboy at all.
Simply I have the virtue and gift of patience, which most of people nowadays don't seem to have, it's a virtue at the edge of extinction.



VinsCool said:


> Guess what? Ninjhax could be the new entry point on N3DS. Look at KARL3DS Thread  If they managed to get Arm11 kernel access on N3DS, It is likely they could get privilege escalation to patch process9 and be able to do anything on


yeah I've been following that thread, quite nice progress they have there. 
And it seems like there are many coders involved in it too, that's always nice to watch.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I'm tempted to get one one those everdrive... Maybe someday



They are amazing, by far the best made flash carts ever. You have a question about a potential release and KrikZZ himself will answer you on his forums.  You ask him if there is a new release of an Everdrive soon and should I wait before purchasing and he will tell you the truth and not ignore you.

Once you have an EVerdrive and see how good the communication is, then you will think this hype train bs is insane. If you do ever get one get from a reseller listed on Krikzz.com as the clone suck and break in weeks, while KrikZz will replace you cart if it dies a year later, I'd like to see anyone get a gateway replaced after a year lmfao.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> They are amazing, by far the best made flash carts ever. You have a question about a potential release and KrikZZ himself will answer you on his forums. You ask him if there is a new release of an Everdrive soon and should I wait before purchasing and he will tell you the truth and not ignore you.
> 
> Once you have an EVerdrive and see how good the communication is, then you will think this hype train bs is insane. If you do ever get one get from a reseller listed on Krikzz.com as the clone suck and break in weeks, while KrikZz will replace you cart if it dies a year later, I'd like to see anyone get a gateway replaced after a year lmfao.


 
Ok thanks 

I personnaly don't care about this hype train lol. I have my old 3ds xl doing fine with my gateway and retail games to play while waiting for my n3ds 
Plus this KARL3DS project has potential (thanks to my Cubic Ninja cart).


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Ok thanks
> 
> I personnaly don't care about this hype train lol. I have my old 3ds xl doing fine with my gateway and retail games to play while waiting for my n3ds
> Plus this KARL3DS project has potential (thanks to my Cubic Ninja cart).



Yeah iv been looking for a copy of cubic ninja for a decent price.. How much you pay for the cart btw if you have it?

I just don't understand the hype train, any year one buisness student would see this is a Cancer in the company and it will eventually kill it when a competitor with decent communication comes around. Hopefully that company will be SuperCard, because without real competition then Gateway will continue this hype train bs. If the release isn't near ready then don't tell us, because the only reason to tell us was to sell gateways to people who never owned one and thought n3ds support is emininent that was months ago in the tease video. Shady imo, that's why Im ticked off.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Yeah iv been looking for a copy of cubic ninja for a decent price.. How much you pay for the cart btw if you have it?
> 
> I just don't understand the hype train, any year one buisness student would see this is a Cancer in the company and it will eventually kill it when a competitor with decent communication comes around. Hopefully that company will be SuperCard, because without real competition then Gateway will continue this hype train bs. If the release isn't near ready then don't tell us, because the only reason to tell us was to sell gateways to people who never owned one and thought n3ds support is emininent that was months ago in the tease video. Shady imo, that's why Im ticked off.


 
Paid 10 bucks for my cart 

Yep, this hype train is cancer, but I can't stop myself following it, it is pure gold.


----------



## kaiomar (Feb 25, 2015)

Why cubic ninja ? sorry i'm new on the 3ds world


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> Why cubic ninja ? sorry i'm new on the 3ds world


 
It has a flaw allowing homebrew launching on all 3ds models, from fw 4.0 up to 9.2


----------



## kaiomar (Feb 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> It has a flaw allowing homebrew launching on all 3ds models, from fw 4.0 up to 9.2


 
Thanks ! nice game xD


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Paid 10 bucks for my cart
> 
> Yep, this hype train is cancer, but I can't stop myself following it, it is pure gold.



Damn guess I'd better keep looking. Where did you find it? Store? Used? Cheapest iv found it is 25$ new, think I might try to call all the ebgames in my area if they have any used copies.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Damn guess I'd better keep looking. Where did you find it? Store? Used? Cheapest iv found it is 25$ new, think I might try to call all the ebgames in my area if they have any used copies.


 
used. bought in store. But in august 2014, during that "potential game exploit guessing" after first smealum's tweets  10$ for a guess turned out to be just fine 
After cubic ninja has been confirmed, I litterally felt off my couch and yelling "oh fuck yeah!!" XD


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

Pure art IMO


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 25, 2015)

I think I going to buy a Ninja Cube soonish, I found some who sell it for 10 € here. Let's see. There are a few cool Homebrew Apps while wait for Gateway


----------



## michyprima (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Pure art IMO


 
True. but prices are way too high. They should be half for me to actually want one.


----------



## garyopa (Feb 25, 2015)

satel said:


> gary a serious question here: do you know if the gateway team really have a fully working exploit for the n3ds ? please don't answer if you don't know the answer. thanks



Yes they do. But there was some minor issues with certain region and firmware, as such they been very hard at work in making it with no issues. And will be releasing as soon as they quickly can that is all I know at the moment.


----------



## michyprima (Feb 25, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Yes they do. But there was some minor issues with certain region and firmware, as such they been very hard at work in making it with no issues. And will be releasing as soon as they quickly can that is all I know at the moment.


 
Let's hope it's not 8.1


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

michyprima said:


> True. but prices are way too high. They should be half for me to actually want one.




Naw if u want cheap buy the mass produced Chinese clone that breaks and has no support. EVERDRIVES are made by 1 guy in ukraine near a war zone mind you.  These are pretty much made when you order them from Krikzz. Iv spent tons of money on stoneagegamergamer everdrives and it's well worth it. Everdrive is a small operation, not to many out there.

There are other options for SNES and NES that aren't everdrive clones but they suck imo, I like the best.

Plus works of art ain't cheap.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Paid 10 bucks for my cart
> 
> Yep, this hype train is cancer, but I can't stop myself following it, it is pure gold.


Me too.   Too bad it US Region though and my N3ds is AU


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Me too. Too bad it US Region though and my N3ds is AU


 
can't it work with regionthree?


----------



## Killaclown (Feb 25, 2015)

Looks like we finally got some gateway info!


----------



## weatMod (Feb 25, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Yes they do. But there was some minor issues with certain region and firmware, as such they been very hard at work in making it with no issues. And will be releasing as soon as they quickly can that is all I know at the moment.


Thanks Gary but do you have any more info On That region info?
I imported an AU model so is it the euro models that were giving the issues ,do you know ?


----------



## michyprima (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Naw if u want cheap buy the mass produced Chinese clone that breaks and has no support. EVERDRIVES are made by 1 guy in ukraine near a war zone mind you. These are pretty much made when you order them from Krikzz. Iv spent tons of money on stoneagegamergamer everdrives and it's well worth it. Everdrive is a small operation, not to many out there.
> 
> There are other options for SNES and NES that aren't everdrive clones but they suck imo, I like the best.


 
I see your point but try to see mine: ukraine cost of life is half the US one. this means that a person earning minimum wage should work 20 hours to get the same buying power in the US. he is charging what he is charging because his product is the best out there and I don't like this kind of practice.


----------



## satel (Feb 25, 2015)

garyopa said:


> *Yes they do*. But there was some minor issues with certain region and firmware, as such they been very hard at work in making it with no issues. And will be releasing as soon as they quickly can that is all I know at the moment.


 

thanks gary


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

michyprima said:


> I see your point but try to see mine: ukraine cost of life is half the US one. this means that a person earning minimum wage should work 20 hours to get the same buying power in the US. he is charging what he is charging because his product is the best out there and I don't like this kind of practice.




He actually supports his flashcarts, I had one replaced 1.9 years old, I have problem for paying for suppor. Reason prices are high Becase not enough are sold, my everdrives are numbered in the 500's and they been out for years. I'd be surprised if he sells even 2000 carts a year. Trust me he is not rich, he puts most profit back I ro the company.  As I said there are Chinese clones of the everdrives for much cheaper but they break because of shitty construction just like most ds/3ds flash cards.... Those cold solder joints".....

He has a YouTube channel, his living conditions aren't that great, it's not like he's making millions of $ like gateway Lolz.

He has so much less then the gateway team yet he manages to outshine them in every way, they could learn something from him.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Hey everybody, let's play 'guess which quote comes from an eight-year-old!'



I don't want to see anything from Gary, I only belive things posted on gateways website. If what Gary is saying is true then it should be on the official gateway site but gateway loves keeping their consumers in the dark.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> I don't want to see anything from Gary, I only belive things posted on gateways website. If what Gary is saying is true then it should be on the official gateway site but gateway loves keeping their consumers in the dark.


They work on things and release them when they're done. It's pretty straightforward. I wish Rockstar would have done the same with GTA V PC instead of giving us one bullshit release date after another. The grass is always greener on the other side, but you *really* don't want Gateway acting like that instead.


----------



## michyprima (Feb 25, 2015)

Xzi said:


> They work on things and release them when they're done. It's pretty straightforward. I wish Rockstar would have done the same with GTA V PC instead of giving us one bullshit release date after another. The grass is always greener on the other side, until you get there.


 
I'm not into GTA, but I would not buy it even if I was a fan after all the bullshit they have thrown out.


----------



## PagaN (Feb 25, 2015)

new3ds update not so SUUN


----------



## logg (Feb 25, 2015)

Xzi said:


> They work on things and release them when they're done. It's pretty straightforward. I wish Rockstar would have done the same with GTA V PC instead of giving us one bullshit release date after another. The grass is always greener on the other side, but you *really* don't want Gateway acting like that instead.


I mean, bullshit dates, at least you know it won't be released until that bullshit date. With gateway, they have me checking (not expecting anything of course...) every day.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 25, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Yes they do. But there was some minor issues with certain region and firmware, as such they been very hard at work in making it with no issues. And will be releasing as soon as they quickly can that is all I know at the moment.


Well then, I can be more patient for the release now. I will just keep playing MH4U on my New3DS while waiting.


----------



## oooharuooo (Feb 25, 2015)

so I just got a new 3ds xl red with 9.0 fw. How do I hack it with gateway ? Was it the same for the old 3ds, which is using blue card, and then red card ??? Can someone help me !!!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 25, 2015)

oooharuooo said:


> so I just got a new 3ds xl red with 9.0 fw. How do I hack it with gateway ? Was it the same for the old 3ds, which is using blue card, and then red card ??? Can someone help me !!!


Step 1. wait,
Step 2. Go to step 1.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

Wohoo my money came in for the month, finally Sky3DS ordered. I will order DSTWO+ immediately upon release. Il still keep my gateway but it lost status as my main 3ds flash cart. Now only need for it to be shipped.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

oooharuooo said:


> so I just got a new 3ds xl red with 9.0 fw. How do I hack it with gateway ? Was it the same for the old 3ds, which is using blue card, and then red card ??? Can someone help me !!!


You can't, they scammed us with a fake video, hopefully u have regular 3ds or your one of the Poole who got scammed and now have to wait God knows how long.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 25, 2015)

PagaN said:


> new3ds update not so SUUN




WaitWut, youre not banned yet? 



mrGREEK360 said:


> You can't, they scammed us with a fake video, hopefully u have regular 3ds or your one of the Poole who got scammed and now have to wait God knows how long.


 
Oh FFS just leave this thread, no one wants to hear you bitching 24/7


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> can't it work with regionthree?


Bruh, RegionThree is only for old 3DS.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 25, 2015)

PagaN said:


> new3ds update not so SUUN



P-Pa-Pppa-PagaN?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Bruh, RegionThree is only for old 3DS.


 
oups my bad


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 25, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> P-Pa-Pppa-PagaN?


It's like a reunion from all the people that participated in the old thread <3

Next Tommy (I dare not summon him), Phantom_User and all the other guys to return  

Gary Fueling the hype train, and we seem to be back on course!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 25, 2015)

LOL at that Spoderman guy.
This is quite a sensation, videos and shit about the Gatewait.

Damn, I thought the wait was annoying due to the fags complaining, but now this is a nice turn of events. XD
I will enjoy the wait seeing that kind of crap hahaha


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> It's like a reunion from all the people that participated in the old thread <3
> 
> Next Tommy (I dare not summon him), phantom_User
> 
> Gary Fueling the hype train, and we seem to be back on course!



I have the tracks mined and ready to derail this train.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> I have the tracks mined and ready to derail this train.


Check again, I've already sabotaged your attempted sabotage


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Check again, I've already sabotaged your attempted sabotage



You obviously didn't notice the H.A.A.R.P. Array I have pointed at the tracks, the earthquake will obliterate the track and the hype train.  Also This is just plan B, I have plans all the way to Z.  Muhahahahahahahaha, next it's time to take OVER THE WORLD. 

When I'm King of the Earth, Gateway will be the first thing to be purged and I will appoint KrikZZ maker of ever flashcart on this planet... Lol


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> You obviously didn't notice the H.A.A.R.P. Array I have pointed at the tracks, the earthquake will obliterate the track and the hype train. Also This is just plan B, I have plans all the way to Z.


Don't worry, *soon* you will realize that your attempts at derailing the hype train are futile.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 25, 2015)

Polarialis said:


> Not necessarily; Gary is admin of maxconsole, which just so happens to be the official support forum for Gateway. His word is Gateway's word, as he only repeats what he's been told by them. Personally, I'm confident that we'll have something from either Gateway or SuperCard (DSTWO+) by the 28th - an announcement at the very least. If not then it's Sky3DS for a lot of us.


 
Not really. The countdown wasn't gateway words at all for example, but if you still want to believe other peoples rather than the official website, you're free to do so.

28 is in three days, don't have high hopes, or you might be dissapointed :/



michyprima said:


> Good luck finding out of region games in stores. All the games I have are European obviously.


 
http://www.play-asia.com (as you also bought the N3DS online).

It suck a bit but what other choices? That's why I didn't bought a JPN N3DS personally, taking the risk European/USA ones might been 9.3+.

Sky3DS might be the solution, but you'll have to play games in japanese, as the region-free exploit doesn't work on N3DS.

Best would be to sell the JPN N3DS and buy an EUR one quickly, like some other peoples did here.


----------



## MontyQ (Feb 25, 2015)

the best is the last 500 pages prove gw, sony and gary are a joke regarding n3ds support


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 25, 2015)

MontyQ said:


> the best is the last 500 pages prove gw, sony and gary are a joke regarding n3ds support


Your english is losing quality, your optimism has lost, and your PagaN is showing


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Not really. The countdown wasn't gateway words at all for example, but if you still want to believe other peoples rather than the official website, you're free to do so.
> 
> 28 is in three days, don't have high hopes, or you might be
> http://www.play-asia.com (I assume japanese N3DS were also bought online).



Il transfer $50 to your PayPal if they release by the end of the month... Pm me if it's released, I'm serious but I know it won't happen.cthere would be official word if it was anywhere close to release as this is a huge release people are waiting for.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 25, 2015)

In order for Gateway to release N3DS support, we need all members from the old thread to post at least once in this thread and for this thread to reach 1253 pages.


----------



## michyprima (Feb 25, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> In order for Gateway to release N3DS support, we need all members from the old thread to post at least once and for this thread to reach 1253 pages.


 
and to say gateway 1253 times in front of a mirror


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> In order for Gateway to release N3DS support, we need all members from the old thread to post at least once in this thread and for this thread to reach 1253 pages.



Gary said already this thread will go to 1000 pages, he was kinda joking but I bet he's serious.... If release happens before 1000 pages then il eat my gateway.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 25, 2015)

This train is getting more and more posts by the day. Rapidly increasing in speed!


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Gary said already this thread will go to 1000 pages, he was kinda joking but I bet he's serious.... If release happens before 1000 pages then il eat my gateway.


You're taking him seriously?


XenoWarrior said:


> This train is getting more and more posts by the day. Rapidly increasing in speed!


We're on fire! I'll even put my Gavin avatar on!


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 25, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> You're taking him seriously?
> 
> We're on fire! I'll even put my Gavin avatar on!


_Honestly!_ He didn't even provide a *source*!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 25, 2015)

This is not a Hype Train, this is more of a Bitching Train.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 25, 2015)

Holy shit it's Pagan. 

Is this a sign for things to come?


----------



## motezazer (Feb 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> _Honestly!_ He didn't even provide a *source*!


 
As the administrator of an official Gateway support forum, he has privileged contact with the Gateway team.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> You're taking him seriously?
> 
> We're on fire! I'll even put my Gavin avatar on!



Yes I am, he's the closest thing to an official word and if it was delayed for a long while is the only reason I see gateway staying quite since the tease video. They have no exploit they are stealing ideas from ninjahax and karal3ds and rushing for a release. I'd bet they have been working this entire Chinese new year.  Only reason not to keep your consumers in the loop is because it's bad news, especially since every hype train gets worse and worse. At this rate they are gong to drive their company into a wall, they should really hire Somone with real buisness experience that has actually run a multi million $ company,  I nominate myself for this position as iv been running our family buisness for years and I'm only 27 and the company pulls in a few mill a year. My uncle is the owner but I'm the one who runs the entire company, and it's my professional opinion gateway is on its way to hitting a brick wall,


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 25, 2015)

Spoiler











 
GUYS! WE NEED MOA STEAM!



motezazer said:


> As the administrator of an official Gateway support forum, he has privileged contact with the Gateway team.


Was a joke


----------



## prototech (Feb 25, 2015)

Love all the "they lied to you, there is no exploit!" posts. Just like the last hype thread. And the last. And the last.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 25, 2015)

prototech said:


> Love all the "they lied to you, there is no exploit!" posts. Just like the last hype thread. And the last. And the last.


There's always that one guy


----------



## Maximoff (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi guys, I wanna buy a flascard and I'd like to know the best place to order, with fast shipoping and good price...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 25, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> There's always that one guy


 

or 2.......or 3...I'm sure there's 3.


----------



## bytor (Feb 25, 2015)

Maximoff said:


> Hi guys, I wanna buy a flashard and I'd like to know the best place to order, with fast shipoping and good price...


 

What an awesome typo, that should be in the dictionary as a proper word. Weird how some typos work out like that lol

Depends on where you live I guess..?


----------



## Maximoff (Feb 25, 2015)

I wanna buy it in US.


----------



## Breith (Feb 25, 2015)

Maximoff said:


> I wanna buy it in US.


 
You have a whole section to ask this question...


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 25, 2015)

A guy that wants a flashcard in the US with a Brasil flag in his username?
Seems legit.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 25, 2015)

Flags not care in this Forum  Or you really choosen your real flag?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 25, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Flags not care in this Forum  Or you really choosen your real flag?


I did. 
It's not like I'm hiding from the FBI or the CIA anyway.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 25, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> A guy that wants a flashcard in the US with a Brasil flag in his username?
> Seems legit.


 

I don't even bother answering those types of questions or threads, that shit is just plain damn stupid.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 25, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I did.
> It's not like I'm hiding from the FBI or the CIA anyway.


 


CIA can be installed and they are allways present  xD


----------



## Maximoff (Feb 25, 2015)

I really live in Brasil and all my stuff is imported because it's too much expensive here...


----------



## elmoemo (Feb 25, 2015)

People do some moaning lol I don't have a gateway yet but from all the threads their statement of soon means nothing. They have the exploits or are working on them. Moaning will get you no where


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 25, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> CIA can be installed and they are allways present xD


 
Not for the N3DS.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 25, 2015)

I even try to find any hint on the Gateway page, like a already uploaded QR Code for a MII exploit or some like this. But can't find anything xD


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> CIA can be installed and they are allways present  xD



Not on new 3ds 

Edit - didn't see somone made the joke before me 



elmoemo said:


> People do some moaning lol I don't have a gateway yet but from all the threads their statement of soon means nothing. They have the exploits or are working on them. Moaning will get you no where



Gateway doesn't know the definition of SOON, must be something lost in the Chinese translation lmfao.

Gateways Defenition of SOON is 6 months from the tease video lol, I'm not expecting a release till mid to late March even possibly early April.

Which will come first my Sky3ds or updat? I say my Sky3ds. Which will come first DSTWO+ with new3ds support or update, I say DSTWO+.

If DSTWO+ manages to release before the update, then I see a mass exodus of Gateway owners selling their carts for a profit locally and purchasing a DSTWO+. 

Atleast SuperCard doesn't tease months before their releases, they just stay quite.

I rather Gateway tell us nothing, not even a tease video then this hype train bs.  Problem is gateway wants its cake and to it eat it also. They release tease videos fully knowing they weren't going to release that exploit just to sell their product to new 3ds owners who don't know any better.  I have recommended gateway in the past but I can no longer do that as the way they run ther buisness is to maximize profits and to hell with the community. When more people finally figure this out then its bye bye gateway.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Got my new gateway working but man 40ish minutes for Persona Q installation. Gonna take awhile to install all these .cias, does anyone know if installing works in sleep mode?


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Got my new gateway working but man 40ish minutes for Persona Q installation. Gonna take awhile to install all these .cias, does anyone know if installing works in sleep mode?



I never bother installing .cia what would be the benefit other than not using the gateway menu? Congrats on hitting 1000 posts btw.


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> I never bother installing .cia what would be the benefit other than not using the gateway menu? Congrats on hitting 1000 posts btw.


The point is smaller downloads, ability to maybe use cfw, ability to get decrypted eshop keys.  I don't know you name it.


----------



## caffolote (Feb 25, 2015)

You know what really sucks? We won't be able to find out if N3DS-exclusive games like Xenoblade will work on Gateway until it actually comes out in April. God dang it


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> I never bother installing .cia what would be the benefit other than not using the gateway menu? Congrats on hitting 1000 posts btw.


 
TY, well I like having alot of icons too lol


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 25, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Got my new gateway working but man 40ish minutes for Persona Q installation. Gonna take awhile to install all these .cias, does anyone know if installing works in sleep mode?


Put them all in one folder on the SD card, then in BigBlueMenu press the button combo that is noted in the bottom left of the screen to install all CIA files in one go. Fold it, plug it into the charger, and check on it in a few hours, relative to how many CIA files you are installing


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 25, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Gary said already this thread will go to 1000 pages, he was kinda joking but I bet he's serious.... If release happens before 1000 pages then il eat my gateway.


 
Bro... There are only 92 pages to 600. This is rapidly moving towards 1000.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

caffolote said:


> You know what really sucks? We won't be able to find out if N3DS-exclusive games like Xenoblade will work on Gateway until it actually comes out in April. God dang it


Not true there is a exclusive version of retro city rampage coming out on the eshop if I remember correctly. It should work, sky3ds says theirs will so if gateway releases a new flash cart to play the exclusive games then that would be uber shady.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 25, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> Bro... There are only 92 pages to 600. This is rapidly moving towards 1000.



Won't hit 1000 till the end of next week and Gary's post was before tons of people started posting today so his statement was if it continued at its speed at the time of his posting. 

lol...

The release isn't coming for atleast a month imo....


----------



## iViperz (Feb 25, 2015)

Maximoff said:


> I really live in Brasil and all my stuff is imported because it's too much expensive here...


 
Asking your question in the most chaotic thread that's currently open isn't going to help you get an answer...
Maybe think about creating a thread and ask?
On that subject, I can't help you sorry.


----------



## Maximoff (Feb 25, 2015)

iViperz said:


> Asking your question in the most chaotic thread that's currently open isn't going to help you get an answer...
> Maybe think about creating a thread and ask?
> On that subject, I can't help you sorry.


 

Yes, this thread is chaotic, but thanks for your attention


----------



## satel (Feb 25, 2015)

Maximoff said:


> Yes, this thread is chaotic, but thanks for your attention


 

why you must only import from USA ??


----------



## Dont Worry About it (Feb 25, 2015)

Why am I hearing people say that n3DS Gateway won't support .CIA files? Doesn't the teaser video show them working?


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 25, 2015)

Only reason could be, the DEV Menu is crypted differently. (?) but doubt. Emunand  and it should work. Dunno where people say CIA not work on EmuNand on N3DS


----------



## johnboyjr (Feb 25, 2015)

Dont Worry About it said:


> Why am I hearing people say that n3DS Gateway won't support .CIA files? Doesn't the teaser video show them working?


 
video does not show cia fils
ok it does


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 25, 2015)

So I downgraded and install the ds profile exploit, do I still need the blue card?


----------



## Maximoff (Feb 25, 2015)

satel said:


> why you must only import from USA ??


 
Because packages from US arrive faster.


----------



## satel (Feb 25, 2015)

Maximoff said:


> Because packages from US arrive faster.


 

how fast to brasil ?


----------



## congzing (Feb 25, 2015)

One word for gw: fu...k you.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 25, 2015)

congzing said:


> One word for gw: fu...k you.


 We could have conquered the world and then you Sushi-eating Katana-swingers betrayed us!! One word for you: Gundam.

PS: Please learn to count. Fuck you are two words.


----------



## Maximoff (Feb 26, 2015)

satel said:


> how fast to brasil ?


 

Priority Mail takes 8 days to arrive here in Brazil. The package stays more 7 days at customs and another 8 days to receive at home. If a package comes from China, for example, It takes between 30 to 90 days!


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 26, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Put them all in one folder on the SD card, then in BigBlueMenu press the button combo that is noted in the bottom left of the screen to install all CIA files in one go. Fold it, plug it into the charger, and check on it in a few hours, relative to how many CIA files you are installing


 
Not too bad then, overnight .cia installing here I come 
BTW when I opened my mail to get the gateway I almost had a heartattack when I saw this:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/g4pfz7594ngvhtz/IMG_20150225_131909.jpg?dl=0
^Turns out they were stickers so i can plan them on my blank gateway cartridge that came with this. Is this normal or just a eachmall thing?


----------



## Intronaut (Feb 26, 2015)

This is flavor text to keep this from being reported as an image-only post.


----------



## satel (Feb 26, 2015)

Maximoff said:


> Priority Mail takes 8 days to arrive here in Brazil. The package stays more 7 days at customs and another 8 days to receive at home. If a package comes from China, for example, It takes between 30 to 90 days!


 

wow 90 days that's as long as waiting for gateway to release the n3ds update. 

did you order from www.yeahgeek.com in hong kong before ? they use swiss post so this might also be good for brasil,to europe it usually takes 9 to 12 days.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 26, 2015)

Some people here really need a life beyond Gateway....


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 26, 2015)

Maximoff said:


> Priority Mail takes 8 days to arrive here in Brazil. The package stays more 7 days at customs and another 8 days to receive at home. If a package comes from China, for example, It takes between 30 to 90 days!


 
It's true, mine took 34 days from eachmall. Lesson learned, if you wanna get your product quickly, dont order from somewhere super far like china.


----------



## Click This (Feb 26, 2015)

Maximoff said:


> Priority Mail takes 8 days to arrive here in Brazil. The package stays more 7 days at customs and another 8 days to receive at home. If a package comes from China, for example, It takes between 30 to 90 days!


 
Wow, that's rough.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 26, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> So I downgraded and install the ds profile exploit, do I still need the blue card?


 
Yes. Because if you play a DS game, it'll remove the DS Profile Exploit and you'll have to reinstall it again. Also, because the blue card can play DS roms too.


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Feb 26, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> It's true, mine took 34 days from eachmall. Lesson learned, if you wanna get your product quickly, dont order from somewhere super far like china.


but yeahgeeks post from china? I got mine within 6 working days o.o pretty good really


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 26, 2015)

godofwrath said:


> but yeahgeeks post from china? I got mine within 6 working days o.o pretty good really


 
idk how stuff works anymore Q_Q. Oh well, at least I can recommened my friends yeahgeeks if they want a gateway xD


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 26, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Not too bad then, overnight .cia installing here I come
> BTW when I opened my mail to get the gateway I almost had a heartattack when I saw this:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/g4pfz7594ngvhtz/IMG_20150225_131909.jpg?dl=0
> ^Turns out they were stickers so i can plan them on my blank gateway cartridge that came with this. Is this normal or just a eachmall thing?


Woah! I've heard of that happening but I guess I'm just happy with my purchase. Was perfect condition, stickers applied perfectly, and fast shipping  my source cost a bit extra, but it's definitely worth it for the quality and speed  

Good thing it works fine though. 

And ye, I do overnight CIA installation all the time, it's perfect.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 26, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Woah! I've heard of that happening but I guess I'm just happy with my purchase. Was perfect condition, stickers applied perfectly, and fast shipping  my source cost a bit extra, but it's definitely worth it for the quality and speed
> 
> Good thing it works fine though.
> 
> And ye, I do overnight CIA installation all the time, it's perfect.


 
It came with 2 red and 1 blue stickers, im guessing I stick one on the back of the red too ?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 26, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> It came with 2 red and 1 blue stickers, im guessing I stick one on the back of the red too ?


Yep, one on the back, one on the front  you should be able to figure out which goes on which by looking at where the mSD slot is. 

I actually don't like the double sided stickers since I use the sticker to judge with myself whether I'm inserting it correctly, but I guess it's needed to cover and protect the innards of the cart


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 26, 2015)

Do I still need gateway if I leave emunand running forever ?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Woah! I've heard of that happening but I guess I'm just happy with my purchase. Was perfect condition, stickers applied perfectly, and fast shipping  my source cost a bit extra, but it's definitely worth it for the quality and speed
> 
> Good thing it works fine though.
> 
> And ye, I do overnight CIA installation all the time, it's perfect.


 

Wow thats interesting....but its a good thing I have a reseller who actually cares to put the sticker on and put it in its correct box.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

Liberty said:


> We could have conquered the world and then you Sushi-eating Katana-swingers betrayed us!! One word for you: Gundam.
> 
> PS: Please learn to count. Fuck you are two words.


 

Why you mad bro? Because the japanese have the technology to build an SDF1, the most awesomeness battleship, that has a photon cannon that makes Iron Man cry?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 26, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Do I still need gateway if I leave emunand running forever ?


Wait till you play super smash bros or MH4U, then it boots you to sysNAND after you finish playing. 

Otherwise, not really lol.


----------



## garyopa (Feb 26, 2015)

satel said:


> wow 90 days that's as long as waiting for gateway to release the n3ds update.


 
Only 87 days, 4 hours so far:

http://www.tickcounter.com/countup/...e_First_Gateway_video_showing_New_3DS_support

Maybe with pure sure luck when the clock infact hits 90 days we will get something.

But beats me, I not doing any more countdowns, just use the countup, then you know how long you been holding your breath and horses for.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Feb 26, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> soo, what's the secret feature?


 
A mobius time loop. Enjoy the wait.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 26, 2015)

one last question for tonight, do I still need to do that home menu and close crap to save or is that a old relic?


----------



## kheil (Feb 26, 2015)

*garyopa  thank for giving us news and update for the new3ds  even almost of youre countdown is always miss count downs but im always waiting for youre news and update for new3ds support beacuse u  giving us hope thank for youre effort  im always believe in you gary  *


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 26, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> one last question for tonight, do I still need to do that home menu and close crap to save or is that a old relic?


Better safe than sorry, exit by pressing home>exit

No button command required though. Just that maybe quiting via power button is not as reliable or trusted I guess.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Only 87 days, 4 hours so far:
> 
> http://www.tickcounter.com/countup/...e_First_Gateway_video_showing_New_3DS_support
> 
> ...


 

Just play the Song of Time and reset that bitch....


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 26, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> The blue card doesn't work on 6.0+ he thinks he's taking about the red card


No, I mean the blue card. Why would the R4i gold 3ds Deluxe Edition work on 3ds, but not gateway? Isn't the R4i gold 3ds deluxe edition a clone of gateway? I use the blue(grey) ds mode cartridge all the time on my 3ds.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 26, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Just play the Song of Time and reset that bitch....


----------



## satel (Feb 26, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Only 87 days, 4 hours so far:


 

don't reset it this needs to enter the guinness book of world records for the longest Soon ever made.


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 26, 2015)

Madao64 said:


>





That's the inverted song of time.. will just slow time down and make it feel that much longer. What we need to play is the song of double time to fast forward to the release date.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 26, 2015)

When gary says that Gateway was having problems with certain firmwares and regions it makes me think of the 8.1 JP N3DS. If I'm not wrong it's the only region that had 8.1 and it has some problems by not having a functioning web browser. But it's just a hunch.


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 26, 2015)

GW should just release whatever hack they had running in that video and make a disclaimer.... 

IF... for example it was the Mii hack, then let everyone know and use it, but be warned that if any games uses the Mii, it make brick, etc...
at least its out and no one can guess what's stoppiing them from moving forward.


----------



## Mrbaghead (Feb 26, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> GW should just release whatever hack they had running in that video and make a disclaimer....
> 
> IF... for example it was the Mii hack, then let everyone know and use it, but be warned that if any games uses the Mii, it make brick, etc...
> at least its out and no one can guess what's stoppiing them from moving forward.


 
People are stupid, they want to make it idiot proof as possible. People new to gateway may not look into everything such as yourself. There was one post here where someone confused emunand 9.5 and sysnand 9.5 and bought a gateway while he was on 9.5 thinking gateway was compatible with 9.5. I can give so many more examples if you'd like.


----------



## bannana2 (Feb 26, 2015)

Mrbaghead said:


> People are stupid, they want to make it idiot proof as possible. People new to gateway may not look into everything such as yourself. There was one post here where someone confused emunand 9.5 and sysnand 9.5 and bought a gateway while he was on 9.5 thinking gateway was compatible with 9.5. I can give so many more examples if you'd like.


They were lying....


----------



## Raz266 (Feb 26, 2015)

Posted on November 14, 2014
We recently reached a major milestone and now we are happy to announce that we are in the process of *finalizing our support for 3DS systems running System Firmware 9.0.0-20 / 9.1.0-20J / 9.2.0-20 natively!*
*Soon*


----------



## satel (Feb 26, 2015)

Mrbaghead said:


> People are stupid, they want to make it idiot proof as possible.


 
i agree with mr Einstein here.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 26, 2015)

Raz266 said:


> Posted on November 14, 2014
> We recently reached a major milestone and now we are happy to announce that we are in the process of *finalizing our support for 3DS systems running System Firmware 9.0.0-20 / 9.1.0-20J / 9.2.0-20 natively!*
> *Soon*


 
"_*finalizing*_"

Rockstar said the same thing about GTA V for PC. They're pushing it back to "finalize" their stuff too. I wonder how long the finalization stage is...


----------



## Kuin (Feb 26, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> They were lying....


 
I don't know if they were lying but I know other people (a looot) who bought a New3DS and GW the same day, and waiting for the GW delivery they updated their system to go eshop, etc, and when received the GW "why it doesn't work??? I'm on 9.5 and GW say it works on 9.5!!! :o"...

On GBAtemp we are people who have at least minimum knowledge of how to use a flashcard, and stuff like that, but there are some people outside who order this card just because "with this card you can play free games!", how you use it, what is the requirements, etc, they don't give a fuck, and after they blame the team who made the card. xD



BamItzMuffinz said:


> "_*finalizing*_"
> 
> Rockstar said the same thing about GTA V for PC. They're pushing it back to "finalize" their stuff too. I wonder how long the finalization stage is...


 
And Rockstar have waayyyyyyy more money and staff to help them "finalize" their stuff, they are not a little team.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 26, 2015)

Kuin said:


> And Rockstar have waayyyyyyy more money and staff to help them "finalize" their stuff, they are not a little team.


 
Oh, of course. No doubt that Rockstar would be much quicker at finalizing such a full scale project like GTA V for PC, but it was just another thing that came to mind when I saw the word "finalizing".


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

Still no release... Figures.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 26, 2015)

STFU and let the fucking Chinese year end first.
Wait until middle March, THEN we'll talk.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 26, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> No, I mean the blue card. Why would the R4i gold 3ds Deluxe Edition work on 3ds, but not gateway? Isn't the R4i gold 3ds deluxe edition a clone of gateway? I use the blue(grey) ds mode cartridge all the time on my 3ds.


No, I may be wrong but I think r4 is a clone of Sky


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

Mrbaghead said:


> People are stupid, they want to make it idiot proof as possible. People new to gateway may not look into everything such as yourself. There was one post here where someone confused emunand 9.5 and sysnand 9.5 and bought a gateway while he was on 9.5 thinking gateway was compatible with 9.5. I can give so many more examples if you'd like.


 

People just don't read, THATS IT.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 26, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> No, I may be wrong but I think r4 is a clone of Sky


You are way off the mark O_______o


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 26, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> STFU and let the fucking Chinese year end first.
> Wait until middle March, THEN we'll talk.


 
You seem a lil bit mad bro.


----------



## satel (Feb 26, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> STFU and let the fucking Chinese year end first.
> Wait until middle March, THEN we'll talk.


 

we can wait until the middle of march no problem but who you're going to talk to then & who is going to listen to you ? lol


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> STFU and let the fucking Chinese year end first.
> Wait until middle March, THEN we'll talk.



Take a chill pill lol. Why so Sssssseriouss.


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 26, 2015)

At this point, I'd settle for a "soon". We haven't even gotten a "soon" recently. Is it safe to conclude it's not even soon yet? I hope it'll be soon soon.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2015)

It's thorasgar fault with his Soon-in-Ator machine. He already confirmed August 14th. Please be patient guys  And as always ENJOY!


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> It's thorasgar fault with his Soon-in-Ator machine. He already confirmed August 14th. Please be patient guys  And as always ENJOY!


 
August 14th 20XX


----------



## DarkKaine (Feb 26, 2015)

Don't worry guys, it'll be here soon.
They are just finalizing support aka waiting till someone puts an exploit up on pastebin again.
After that the wait begins for someone to leak the vulnerability in the n3ds crypto.


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 26, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> When gary says that Gateway was having problems with certain firmwares and regions it makes me think of the 8.1 JP N3DS. If I'm not wrong it's the only region that had 8.1 and it has some problems by not having a functioning web browser. But it's just a hunch.


If they had it working on N3DS 9.0-9.2 only (no 8.0-8.1) they would have released it. This excuse is bullshit. Emunand or whatever else is not working on all N3DS versions.


----------



## DarkKaine (Feb 26, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> If they had it working on N3DS 9.0-9.2 only (no 8.0-8.1) they would have released it. This excuse is bullshit. Emunand or whatever else is not working on all N3DS versions.


EmuNAND and gateways software in general works fine.
They just used cubic ninja to load up the exploit and now they realize finding a N3DS entry point that doesn't require a game is tough as hell and they officially fucked themselves and their users that have imported a JP N3DS as early as November last year. I really don't believe a Mii maker exploit even exists. Someone should look into it to see if it's even possible.


----------



## dustmite (Feb 26, 2015)

Gateway!

Please be fair and talk to your resellers, so they can give us a refund.

Already 500 pages written here, but not one one word from Gateway!


----------



## Xzi (Feb 26, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Gateway!
> 
> Please be fair and talk to your resellers, so they can give us a refund.


Nobody has control over resellers unfortunately, they're just in it for their own slice of the pie.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Gateway!
> 
> Please be fair and talk to your resellers, so they can give us a refund.
> 
> Already 500 pages written here, but not one one word from Gateway!


 
because gateway doesnt live here?


----------



## dustmite (Feb 26, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Nobody has control over resellers unfortunately, they're just in it for their own slice of the pie.


 

In case of a recall the manufacturer takes back the product, and gives the money back to the reseller.


----------



## Kylecito (Feb 26, 2015)

It still isn't too late to sell your Gottowait and get a Sky


----------



## dustmite (Feb 26, 2015)

If the product doesn't work as advertised, the manufacturer has to take it back and has to refund the money.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 26, 2015)

dustmite said:


> In case of a recall the manufacturer takes back the product, and gives the money back to the reseller.


 
Not after that much time... In Europe you have 7 days to retract if you don't want a product anymore, BUT you have to keep it sealed and unused, and I think you used your GW or at least opened it...

I understand people like us (me) who have a old 3DS/3DSXL and bought a GW, used it fine, and then bought a New3DS so are waiting for the New3DS support and are expecting it a lot. But I see that there is people who ONLY HAVE A NEW3DS and bought a GW for it, if you knew what to expect and not complain, nice, but for those who are complaining... Why didn't you wait the OFFICIAL SUPPORT of the New3DS? Gateway DIDNT anounce that the GW is supporting the New3DS RIGHT NOW, they said "it WILL, we are FINALIZING" so it's not supporting it NOW. Why the hell would you buy a product that is not working right now for you, and afterward complaining about that? I mean that's insane...

It's like people preordering video games, even preordering ONLINE video games to preload them... And after complain "oh the game is crap, wtf, the review says it's awful" (note: even if personally I hate all video games websites and journalism doesn't exist in video games industry, it's just all bullshiters, but anyway). Then why didn't you WAIT... Recently a lot of people is complaining about The Order 1886, it's too short and have no replay value, WHY PEOPLE ORDERED IT ONLINE to download it on PS4 right away, why not at least wait 1 OR 2 days to see the reviews or other gamers opinion? WHY? I mean the digital copy of the game will NEVER EVER be sold out, and even the retail copy... The Order 1886 (to keep the same exemple) will NEVER be "sold out" or "impossible to find online/in shops"... So why...

Consumerism I guess. ^^"


----------



## Breith (Feb 26, 2015)

Kuin said:


> It's like people preordering video games, even preordering ONLINE video games to preload them... And after complain "oh the game is crap, wtf, the review says it's awful" (note: even if personally I hate all video games websites and journalism doesn't exist in video games industry, it's just all bullshiters, but anyway). Then why didn't you WAIT... Recently a lot of people is complaining about The Order 1886, it's too short and have no replay value, WHY PEOPLE ORDERED IT ONLINE to download it on PS4 right away, why not at least wait 1 OR 2 days to see the reviews or other gamers opinion? WHY? I mean the digital copy of the game will NEVER EVER be sold out, and even the retail copy... The Order 1886 (to keep the same exemple) will NEVER be "sold out" or "impossible to find online/in shops"... So why..


 
I pre-ordered the last SimCity :'( .


----------



## Kuin (Feb 26, 2015)

dustmite said:


> If the product doesn't work as advertised, the manufacturer has to take it back and has to refund the money.


 
Find me ONE place, on their website, where Gateway OFFICIALY says, advertise, that the Gateway is RIGHT NOW supporting the New 3DS/XL

There website says:


THE PREMIER FLASH CARD FOR 3DS!
**SUPPORTS ALL 3DS ROMS TO DATE*


Multi-rom support
In Menu OSD title selection
exFat & Fat32 support
NAND based rom support
Game cart backup
On board diagnostics
EmuNand
Clean Boot region free system
Back up system Nand
Works on 2DS, 3DS & 3DS XL (Firmware 4.1-9.2)
What here, is wrong? It's their only advertise, tell me WHERE is written "supporting the New 3DS/New 3DS XL".

>Breith: And you learned a lesson I hope!


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 26, 2015)

The problem is N3DS support was never advertised as working, just coming soon. Sadly there's no one to blame but yourself for this. Would you buy an empty soda bottle with the promise that one day you will wake up and there be soda inside? Probably not. Actually that sounds pretty cool, I might buy it

The retailer I bought my GW from actually offered me store credit if I wanted to return it and get a Sky instead. Ultimately I do not want a Sky, I want a GW for features only it has. I just really wish they would give some kind of estimate. Days? Weeks? Months? If I knew it was months, I could at least get my mind off of it and do other things, knowing I don't have to check in several times a day to see if it's updated yet. That's the real killer


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 26, 2015)

Breith said:


> I pre-ordered the last SimCity :'( .


 
I feel sorry for you, every SimCity title made after SimCity 4 turned out to be absolutely rubbish.


----------



## cephalopoid (Feb 26, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Not after that much time... In Europe you have 7 days to retract if you don't want a product anymore, BUT you have to keep it sealed and unused, and I think you used your GW or at least opened it...
> 
> I understand people like us (me) who have a old 3DS/3DSXL and bought a GW, used it fine, and then bought a New3DS so are waiting for the New3DS support and are expecting it a lot. But I see that there is people who ONLY HAVE A NEW3DS and bought a GW for it, if you knew what to expect and not complain, nice, but for those who are complaining... Why didn't you wait the OFFICIAL SUPPORT of the New3DS? Gateway DIDNT anounce that the GW is supporting the New3DS RIGHT NOW, they said "it WILL, we are FINALIZING" so it's not supporting it NOW. Why the hell would you buy a product that is not working right now for you, and afterward complaining about that? I mean that's insane...
> 
> ...



I'd like to add (to all the BRATS) and say that Gateway, and Every Other Company On The Planet, owe you only what you paid for. They don't owe you ANYTHING beyond that.

They don't owe you an email.

They don't owe you communication.

They don't owe you an update.

They only owe you exactly what you bought.

This is the third time I've written this.

I might help if the mods would sticky it.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 26, 2015)

DarkKaine said:


> EmuNAND and gateways software in general works fine.
> They just used cubic ninja to load up the exploit and now they realize finding a N3DS entry point that doesn't require a game is tough as hell and they officially fucked themselves and their users that have imported a JP N3DS as early as November last year. I really don't believe a Mii maker exploit even exists. Someone should look into it to see if it's even possible.


 
If Cubic Ninja becomes the entry-port for the New 3DS (and it probably won't since Gateway has stated before that all you need is a red Gateway card), then it'll become just like last time with all the Cubic Ninja carts becoming sought after, and a Japanese copy is already really expensive, makes more sense just to buy a Sky3DS. But I digress.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 26, 2015)

dustmite said:


> In case of a recall the manufacturer takes back the product, and gives the money back to the reseller.


They would only recall for a defect in every cart.  The carts work as advertised.  If you fell for a reseller using false advertising, again, that's on the reseller, which Gateway has no control over.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 26, 2015)

cephalopoid said:


> I'd like to add (to all the BRATS) and say that Gateway, and Every Other Company On The Planet, owe you only what you paid for. They don't owe you ANYTHING beyond that.
> 
> They don't owe you an email.
> 
> ...


Youre right they legally scammed us fair n square. Its our fault for thinking that when they post a video of something working and a promise that it would come soon that we would get support within weeks not months not maybe if ever. Fuck oh well I'm starting to think maybe I should sell my gateway for now buy a sky then sell my sky then buy a gw lmao


----------



## dandymanz (Feb 26, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Youre right they legally scammed us fair n square. Its our fault for thinking that when they post a video of something working and a promise that it would come soon that we would get support within weeks not months not maybe if ever. Fuck oh well I'm starting to think maybe I should sell my gateway for now buy a sky then sell my sky then buy a gw lmao


 
If you've been sitting on your N3DS for months, then just go get a Sky already. I've dumped my GW and currently enjoying my games on Sky. The 3D on the N3DS is really that good. You're missing alot just waiting.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 26, 2015)

dandymanz said:


> If you've been sitting on your N3DS for months, then just go get a Sky already. I've dumped my GW and currently enjoying my games on Sky. The 3D on the N3DS is really that good. You're missing alot just waiting.


 
Sky3DS doesn't get around region lock, right? If it did, I'd have gone Sky3DS already then just used my Gateway for CIA installation later on...


----------



## pedrobarca (Feb 26, 2015)

I guess history repeats itself. Make yourself ready for a late-March to early-middle-April release. By that time is probably no one really expects something to come and suddenly... it's there.


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 26, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> Sky3DS doesn't get around region lock, right? If it did, I'd have gone Sky3DS already then just used my Gateway for CIA installation later on...


 
Sky doesn't even work for ninjhax apparently with the blue button version.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 26, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> Sky doesn't even work for ninjhax apparently with the blue button version.


 
Well, that's a purchase killer for me. Back to Gatewaiting.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 26, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> Sky doesn't even work for ninjhax apparently with the blue button version.


 
yeah i read that as well is there any idea as to why the blue button version doesnt work with ninjhax?


----------



## kaiomar (Feb 26, 2015)

If I only wanna play games offline. Is sky3ds ok ?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> If I only wanna play games offline. Is sky3ds ok ?


 
yes. With private header, to access online, in templates it's fine too.


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 26, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> If I only wanna play games offline. Is sky3ds ok ?


 
If you only want to play in-region games (or region-free on old 3ds), only want to play offline, only want to play existing games, and don't want to do any save decryption, then yes sky3ds is perfect.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 26, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> If I only wanna play games offline. Is sky3ds ok ?


 

Yes it's safe offline, some feel the exploit may die soon though





VinsCool said:


> yes. With private header, to access online, in templates it's fine too.


 
I've heard of people being banned online using sky3ds even with private headers???


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Yes it's safe offline, some feel the exploit may die soon though
> 
> Is it true people have been banned online using sky3ds even with private headers???


 
that sky3ds private header thingy appeared after online "bans"
basically this private header thingy is safe just like on gateway 3ds


----------



## kaiomar (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for answers!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Yes it's safe offline, some feel the exploit may die soon though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Not as far as I knew.


----------



## kaiomar (Feb 26, 2015)

So guys you wait for GW because you want multi rom menu ? What's the real reason ?


----------



## Kuin (Feb 26, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> So guys you wait for GW because you want multi rom menu ? What's the real reason ?


 
Region unlocking, can use all DLCs, Themes, eShops games, homebrew, no saves bug unlike the sky, etc.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 26, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> So guys you wait for GW because you want multi rom menu ? What's the real reason ?


 
Homebrew, multi rom menu, region free, etc etc.


----------



## haru3173 (Feb 26, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> So guys you wait for GW because you want multi rom menu ? What's the real reason ?


For me its the 10 game limit. Or has it been removed?


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 26, 2015)

haru3173 said:


> For me its the 10 game limit. Or has it been removed?


 
It's been removed for quite a while. Make sure to get the blue button version if you order one.


----------



## haru3173 (Feb 26, 2015)

Cool I'll be getting one by mid march then if there is still no update. Btw this is  just a crazy conspiracy theory I've thought of maybe the gateway team is actually the sky team or collaborating with each other to capitalize their market? Just crossed my mind lol.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 26, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> So guys you wait for GW because you want multi rom menu ? What's the real reason ?


 
I think the reason for most here would be

"I already bought a gateway!"


----------



## Kuin (Feb 26, 2015)

haru3173 said:


> Cool I'll be getting one by mid march then if there is still no update. Btw this is just a crazy conspiracy theory I've thought of maybe the gateway team is actually the sky team or collaborating with each other to capitalize their market? Just crossed my mind lol.


 
Nobody knows but you're the 100th person to think about that, at least.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 26, 2015)

satel said:


> i agree with mr Einstein here.


 
And to quote from Einstein:


----------



## Timburpton (Feb 26, 2015)

some one should start a poll.

I'm going to give waiting for GW another 2 weeks. Maybe 4 weeks. Then I'll get a sky3ds.


----------



## Fabbbrrr (Feb 26, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> And to quote from Einstein:


Einstein was wrong... Gatewaiting is also infinite!


----------



## congzing (Feb 26, 2015)

Gatewait is infinite )))


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 26, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> So guys you wait for GW because you want multi rom menu ? What's the real reason ?


Multi-rom menu was already achieved on the Old3DS a while back. 

The bigger reasons why we're waiting for GW to have support for the New3DS is because of all the features it has that Sky3DS doesn't have: Region-free, installing .cia files (DLC, themes, updates, etc.), homebrew support (kinda), EmuNAND, play modified roms (undubs, mods, etc.), backup NAND, backup retail games, backup retail saves, etc.


----------



## 128bit_benny (Feb 26, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Multi-rom menu was already achieved on the Old3DS a while back.
> 
> The bigger reasons why we're waiting for GW to have support for the New3DS is because of all the features it has that Sky3DS doesn't have: Region-free, installing .cia files (DLC, themes, updates, etc.), homebrew support (kinda), EmuNAND, play modified roms (undubs, mods, etc.), backup NAND, backup retail games, backup retail saves, etc.


 
Yeah, CIA homebrew is the only way to get Sound on N3DS when using homebrew il think.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 26, 2015)

128bit_benny said:


> Yeah, CIA homebrew is the only way to get Sound on N3DS when using homebrew il think.


 
Wait what? Where did you hear that from? o.O


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Wait what? Where did you hear that from? o.O


 
probably because csnd is accessible on old 3ds this way.


----------



## 128bit_benny (Feb 26, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Wait what? Where did you hear that from? o.O


 
Of course until DSP is usable for homebrews on N3DS, but curretnly it just sseems the only way.
The creator of blargsnes says only sound support with cia on n3ds, since csnd service isn available on the homebrew launcher for New 3ds:
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/BlargSnes


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> probably because csnd is accessible on old 3ds this way.


 
Hmm... I guess?


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 26, 2015)

128bit_benny said:


> Of course until DSP is usable for homebrews on N3DS, but curretnly it just sseems the only way.
> The creator of blargsnes says only sound support with cia on n3ds, since csnd service isn available on the homebrew launcher for New 3ds:
> http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/BlargSnes


 
Wow, .cia emulators sure has their own benefits. Like being able to go into sleep mode/home menu.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Wow, .cia emulators sure has their own benefits. Like being able to go into sleep mode/home menu.


 
and show homebrew we use in our friend list


----------



## 128bit_benny (Feb 26, 2015)

If homebrew launcher wasnt that limited on n3ds, i had just already bought an sky instead of waiting ;D


----------



## the3dsguy (Feb 26, 2015)

after 2 months and still nothing? i disapeared for a while only to come back to square one. well today i went to bestbuy and bought myself a red n3ds....buyers remorse alright! since i already have a 9.2jp n3ds. but at least the red us n3ds is at 9.0 , dont know if i should keep it, or just return it.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> and show homebrew we use in our friend list


 
And the chance of getting caught by Nintendo. 8D


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2015)

the3dsguy said:


> after 2 months and still nothing? i disapeared for a while only to come back to square one. well today i went to bestbuy and bought myself a red n3ds....buyers remorse alright! since i already have a 9.2jp n3ds. but at least the red us n3ds is at 9.0 , dont know if i should keep it, or just return it.


 
keep the red n3ds and sell tha jp one


----------



## the3dsguy (Feb 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> keep the red n3ds and sell tha jp one


 
would anyone actually buy my jp n3ds 9.2? is it valuable at all? theres no gateway support as of now.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> And the chance of getting caught by Nintendo. 8D


 
It is .cia, like games. It uses my 3ds header. It probably tricks to appear like a sys/eshop app.
There are crap on eshop everydays, so this potentially appear like a demo or something 

Anyway, no ban at all since the very beginning of my gateway. Using classic mode only for online on my retail carts.
I stay offline when I use an homebrew anyway.


the3dsguy said:


> would anyone actually buy my jp n3ds 9.2? is it valuable at all? theres no gateway support as of now.




Put it on ebay or amazon. There are people buying those for weeboo imports


----------



## cearp (Feb 26, 2015)

the3dsguy said:


> would anyone actually buy my jp n3ds 9.2? is it valuable at all? theres no gateway support as of now.


 
what condition? it's the regular size? sure, give ebay a go


----------



## Click This (Feb 26, 2015)

the3dsguy said:


> would anyone actually buy my jp n3ds 9.2? is it valuable at all? theres no gateway support as of now.


 
If it's a regular N3DS at 9.2, I'm sure many people would be interested in it. I am a bit, too.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> It is .cia, like games. It uses my 3ds header. It probably tricks to appear like a sys/eshop app.
> There are crap on eshop everydays, so this potentially appear like a demo or something
> 
> Anyway, no ban at all since the very beginning of my gateway. Using classic mode only for online on my retail carts.
> I stay offline when I use an homebrew anyway.


 
I never said anything about bans. 

Oh well, most of my games are retail so I mostly play on my MM3D New3DS XL. I have a backup Red Old3DS (4.4) and Red New3DS (9.0) to use Gateway/Ninjhax on and I always use them offline unless necessary.


----------



## the3dsguy (Feb 26, 2015)

Click This said:


> If it's a regular N3DS at 9.2, I'm sure many people would be interested in it. I am a bit, too.


 

nah im SOL, its a JP N3DS XL Black, sigh. shouldve bought the smaller version, dammit GATEWAIT WHY!


----------



## Godson777 (Feb 26, 2015)

This may sound like a dumb question but I don't care and I'm going to ask anyway.

It's safe to run my legit games while on emunand right? I don't have to use Classic or any bullcrap like that? I know classic mode runs retail carts, but idk about running legit games on gateway mode.

Either way I'm off to bed, been lurking for a while. I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## the3dsguy (Feb 26, 2015)

Godson777 said:


> This may sound like a dumb question but I don't care and I'm going to ask anyway.
> 
> It's safe to run my legit games while on emunand right? I don't have to use Classic or any bullcrap like that? I know classic mode runs retail carts, but idk about running legit games on gateway mode.
> 
> Either way I'm off to bed, been lurking for a while. I'll be back tomorrow.


 

running anything that nintendo didnt authorize you to run in THEIR system connected through online services is NOT safe, offline however is a different situation.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 26, 2015)

the3dsguy said:


> would anyone actually buy my jp n3ds 9.2? is it valuable at all? theres no gateway support as of now.


If it's reg, high chance, since cover plates and all. LL? A tad bit more tricky.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 26, 2015)

Godson777 said:


> This may sound like a dumb question but I don't care and I'm going to ask anyway.
> 
> It's safe to run my legit games while on emunand right? I don't have to use Classic or any bullcrap like that? I know classic mode runs retail carts, but idk about running legit games on gateway mode.
> 
> Either way I'm off to bed, been lurking for a while. I'll be back tomorrow.


No you can't run retail carts in Gateway mode basically when you get to the GW menu you have the choice between loading your emuNAND in classic mode or gateway mode

If you wanna play ROMs pick gateway, if you wanna play retail pick classic, it's that simple. You don't need a different emuNAND partition for gateway mode and classic mode


----------



## bache (Feb 26, 2015)

cephalopoid said:


> I'd like to add (to all the BRATS) and say that Gateway, and Every Other Company On The Planet, owe you only what you paid for. They don't owe you ANYTHING beyond that.
> 
> They don't owe you an email.
> 
> ...


 

Everyone's entitled to an opinion, but I just want you to know that yours is especially shit.


----------



## the3dsguy (Feb 26, 2015)

cephalopoid said:


> I'd like to add (to all the BRATS) and say that Gateway, and Every Other Company On The Planet, owe you only what you paid for. They don't owe you ANYTHING beyond that.
> 
> They don't owe you an email.
> 
> ...


 

look at this guy? thats like saying, look at this can opener, it opens cans however in due time, this can opener has the ability to cure life threatening diseases *exaggerated* since there are hidden minerals that is released through the blade and into your canned food. obviously people who are in desperate need of this would buy it because of organizations like gatewait that gives false hope to inviduals in those kinds of situation and holds them back on their purchase decision on other alternatives like the SKY3DS. 

its like a women was sexually assaulted at night, but its not the predators fault, its her fault for walking outside at night. 

you sir are what we call a fucking retard.


----------



## the3dsguy (Feb 26, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Find me ONE place, on their website, where Gateway OFFICIALY says, advertise, that the Gateway is RIGHT NOW supporting the New 3DS/XL
> 
> There website says:
> 
> ...


 

actually, them posting the video its advertisement enough. its basically business 101.to hype and gain future investors, which is us. how do you get people to invest in your business, by advertising shit that doesnt work yet? they approached this all the wrong way.

go watch the shark tank and learn something.


----------



## SolarisHeights (Feb 26, 2015)

i think nintendo told them not 2 release so they can make some money on games but they will allowed gateway to release at later times.

they might said : 'if u release we sue u' . 'u wait now '


----------



## the3dsguy (Feb 26, 2015)

i just thought of the perfect example

"Snake Oil Salesmen"

heres a brief summary, but its a widely used term in the business industry for people like gatewait

"what is a "snake oil salesman"? What is the definition of the term "snake oil salesman"?

A "snake oil salesman" is somebody that sells an item that claims to have some miraculous powers. This product is usually *accompanied by a tremendous amount of hype*. In an attempt to help push their products, *the "snake oil salesman" will usually utilize planted accomplices* *who will claim that the product actually works. (SONY, GARY)*






Snake oil originated from China. Many people believed that if you rubbed snake oil on your sore joints, then you would gain relief. Snake oil soon made its way to England, where people laughed off the outlandish claims being made by people who were hyping the miraculous* powers of the product. *

If you are involved in the stock market in any way, then you have likely heard the term "snake oil salesman". This term is given to people who are selling products (newsletters, memberships to chat rooms, etc) that a*re determined to be of a questionable quality*. Such products are usually accompanied by *outlandish performance claims and over-the-top (and usually phony) testimonials. *

The term "snake oil salesman" refers to a person that *is pushing a product that is deemed to be overhyped at best*, and fraudulent at worst. 

http://www.davemanuel.com/investor-dictionary/snake-oil-salesman


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 26, 2015)

the3dsguy said:


> i just thought of the perfect example
> 
> "Snake Oil Salesmen"
> 
> ...


 

Except for the part where it doesn't fit at all.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 26, 2015)

the3dsguy said:


> i just thought of the perfect example
> 
> "Snake Oil Salesmen"
> 
> ...


There's the fact that the GWs product (update) actually comes out that ruins this. Don't you remember the 9.2 update that was released?


----------



## dustmite (Feb 26, 2015)

The sales tactics are comparable. But for now its not even snake oil. 
I wish I would have at least something I could rub on my joint.


----------



## mironicus (Feb 26, 2015)

This is a good video for "Soon"-Lovers.


----------



## Ra1d (Feb 26, 2015)

486 pages to go until release


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Feb 26, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Do I still need gateway if I leave emunand running forever ?


 
Yes, because some things cause emunand to close and regular nand to load again.

(Like closing smash bros after playing it)


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 26, 2015)

godofwrath said:


> Yes, because some things cause emunand to close and regular nand to load again.
> 
> (Like closing smash bros after playing it)


 

You could just open the safety information or some other quick launching application instead. Won't kick you out.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> It's thorasgar fault with his Soon-in-Ator machine. He already confirmed August 14th. Please be patient guys  And as always ENJOY!


That is my first inator that actually works as intended.  I am still trying to work out the kinks in my Ban-inator.  Don't worry I will get it working perfectly Soon™.   Certainly by August 14th.  

Upgraded the gaming TV to 55" and just received my Mayflash GC adapter and 3 black Smash GC controllers.  I am determined to to suck at Smash anymore.  My goal is to actuall win one game against my 9 year old.  That SOB is getting really cocky and needs to be taken down a notch.  

That's how I am going to wait this out.


----------



## Raz266 (Feb 26, 2015)

Find it funny that people keep giving GW the benefit of the doubt and saying stuff like, "Customers are silly and stupid and would get confused if they released GW for only certain Countries they don't want people bricking their systems! Their thinking of the Customers" Yet when a competitor says their releasing soon GW suddenly announces "HEY were totally close to finalising support for the N3DS don't buy our competitor!" and when the release date of it comes closer they release a video USING A N3DS NOT A OLD ONE. 

And no one says "Hey wouldn't a supposed silly stupid consumer might think that support is coming soon or its actually available NOW. No one questions it and says that is misleading the consumers? So it's think of the poor innocent consumers that might break their N3DS, and fuck them who cares when GW misleads consumers for their money and trying to screw over their competitors by insinuating that support is releasing soon for the N3DS!


----------



## SLiV3R (Feb 26, 2015)

SolarisHeights said:


> i think nintendo told them not 2 release so they can make some money on games but they will allowed gateway to release at later times.
> 
> they might said : 'if u release we sue u' . 'u wait now '



I don't think there are any communication between nintendo and gw. Besides the cat and mouse game.


----------



## mironicus (Feb 26, 2015)

Even though all the firmware <9.2 are exploitable the known exploits don't run on the N3DS (like Cubic Ninja)?


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi guys,

This is a good thread as any (in fact, it's a question about wanton speculation, so it fits right in!).
I just found out that my MM N3DS ordered last week will only be stocked exactly a month from now. What firmwares could I expect it to have? Should I try to cancel and order a regular N3DS?


----------



## michyprima (Feb 26, 2015)

Nightwish said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is a good thread as any (in fact, it's a question about wanton speculation, so it fits right in!).
> I just found out that my MM N3DS ordered last week will only be stocked exactly a month from now. What firmwares could I expect it to have? Should I try to cancel and order a regular N3DS?


Absolutely


----------



## jaynecobb (Feb 26, 2015)

i spend way too much company time in this thread


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Nightwish said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is a good thread as any (in fact, it's a question about wanton speculation, so it fits right in!).
> I just found out that my MM N3DS ordered last week will only be stocked exactly a month from now. What firmwares could I expect it to have? Should I try to cancel and order a regular N3DS?


i would say the march orders will most probably be 9.4 considering there is already 9.4 stock around.....you might get lucky, but if you really want 9.0-9.2 its a bit of a gamble


----------



## Polarialis (Feb 26, 2015)

Nightwish said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is a good thread as any (in fact, it's a question about wanton speculation, so it fits right in!).
> I just found out that my MM N3DS ordered last week will only be stocked exactly a month from now. What firmwares could I expect it to have? Should I try to cancel and order a regular N3DS?


It should have 9.0. Keep your order.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 26, 2015)

Ok, since i'm bored and all, and i'm nearing my "must-buy-something"-kinda-mood, just for lawls, i'll be ordering a QQ3DS from a store that claims that they have a warehouse in SG. I wanna see where they'll ship from, from their SG-Warehouse or OverSeas Warehouse.

Would 3ds-flashcart.com be good for this "experiment"?


----------



## Phantom_User (Feb 26, 2015)

2Hack said:


> It's like a reunion from all the people that participated in the old thread <3
> 
> Next Tommy (I dare not summon him), Phantom_User and all the other guys to return
> 
> Gary Fueling the hype train, and we seem to be back on course!


You called?? ;p

No N3DS so no hype for me


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 26, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> You called?? ;p
> 
> No N3DS so no hype for me


Yooooooooooooooooooo~

Help me out, Phantom.


Madao64 said:


> Ok, since i'm bored and all, and i'm nearing my "must-buy-something"-kinda-mood, just for lawls, i'll be ordering a QQ3DS from a store that claims that they have a warehouse in SG. I wanna see where they'll ship from, from their SG-Warehouse or OverSeas Warehouse.
> 
> Would 3ds-flashcart.com be good for this "experiment"?


 
Would this be ok? Ordering from the above store that is.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 26, 2015)

I think if nothing happen next days, I don't buy a Sky, I just sell my 3DS and go drink til the money is empty xD And if someone ask me "Gateway left me, now I only can fix it with Alcohol"


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 26, 2015)

Did gary post or something?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 26, 2015)

bache said:


> Everyone's entitled to an opinion, but I just want you to know that yours is especially shit.


 
DUDE IM ****ING DYING OF LAUGHTER CAN I PLEASE PUT THAT IN MY SIG


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 26, 2015)

mironicus said:


> Even though all the firmware <9.2 are exploitable the known exploits don't run on the N3DS (like Cubic Ninja)?


 

Cubic Ninja runs


----------



## Kugz (Feb 26, 2015)

I feel like if there's no release within the first few days of March, that will be the tipping point for a large number of people to either give up, sell their Gateway's and buy legit cards or buy a SKY.

Unfortunately because the Gateway team hides in secrecy and in the shadows, we get very little to no correspondence from them and that's just disappointing. Gateway could use someone trusted to be a PR spokesperson and relay information to it's user base (accurate, first-hand information - not Garyopa their affiliate for instance).

... realistically though Gateway has a tonne of people by the balls and they know it. They aren't in any rush, it's probably their side-job to them. It's such a shame that no product to trump them all has been released yet, there mustn't be enough profit in it yet for the Chinese to jump on board. I just want an R4 for my N3DS like the ol' days of the original DS. That shit worked a treat, loved it to bits.

Like, imagine if SKY3DS/Gateway came out with irrefutable evidence that it could NEVER be blocked by Nintendo (through some awesome coding/trickery/hardware change). How fuckin' fast would people buy that shit. I just want a super reliable cart to pirate and not have to play cat and mouse with firmware patches.

One can dream


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 26, 2015)

Nightwish said:


> I just found out that my MM N3DS ordered last week will only be stocked exactly a month from now. What firmwares could I expect it to have? Should I try to cancel and order a regular N3DS?


 

I would get a black one now and keep your MM order. You can swap the shells if the Black is under 9.2 and still have a "MM limited edition".


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 26, 2015)

Let's bash Gateway! Let's say the most nasty things we can come up with to accompany the facts, make people go away!


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 26, 2015)

I simply bet, they still have problems and since they bricked consoles they are even more upset now and test it on tons of 3DS


----------



## bache (Feb 26, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> DUDE IM ****ING DYING OF LAUGHTER CAN I PLEASE PUT THAT IN MY SIG


 

Go for it


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 26, 2015)

Fuck hoping for the update any day now. I don't care anymore.

What's really stupid is still not having the announcement they were supposed to make. Chinese New Year is over. Even for the superstitious. The time gary gave is over, it's the last few days of february and we have zilch.

Not even a single e-mail hinting at "Yeah, we'll make an announcement soon".


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 26, 2015)

Instead of buying a Sky, why not get a cheap 3DS?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> I never bother installing .cia what would be the benefit other than not using the gateway menu? Congrats on hitting 1000 posts btw.


 

We're trying to meet the 1000 page, not 1000 post. Or did something change


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> Fuck hoping for the update any day now. I don't care anymore.
> 
> What's really stupid is still not having the announcement they were supposed to make. Chinese New Year is over. Even for the superstitious. The time gary gave is over, it's the last few days of february and we have zilch.
> 
> Not even a single e-mail hinting at "Yeah, we'll make an announcement soon".


 

Thank you, move on.


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 26, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Thank you, move on.


 

I can't.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 26, 2015)

Do those of you who post that they are moving from GW and going to Sky have nothing better to do but wait in your free time? Is it a requirement to play a 3DS in your free time? Do you not have other game consoles to play on? I personally have a huge pile of steam games to keep me occupied till the end of the year. 

If you are moving on, no need to post it. No one cares.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> I can't.


 

Sure you can, less bickering. DUUUHHH, who the hell wants to be miserable. Surely not I.  If I felt the same as you I would've been moved on 2 yrs ago.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 26, 2015)

Hm 100 Pound for a 3DS XL which is 130 € .... thinking  Would save 60 Bucks compared to New 3DS


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Do those of you who post that they are moving from GW and going to Sky have nothing better to do but wait in your free time? Is it a requirement to play a 3DS in your free time? Do you not have other game consoles to play on? I personally have a huge pile of steam games to keep me occupied till the end of the year.
> 
> If you are moving on, no need to post it. No one cares.


 

They want the world to know there decision, even though it doesn't matter.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 26, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Hm 100 Pound for a 3DS XL which is 130 € .... thinking  Would save 60 Bucks compared to New 3DS


I think the New 3DS is a waste of time. Unless you are begging for proper 3D, there's nothing really worth it in my opinion. You can get the CPP.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 26, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Do those of you who post that they are moving from GW and going to Sky have nothing better to do but wait in your free time? Is it a requirement to play a 3DS in your free time? Do you not have other game consoles to play on? I personally have a huge pile of steam games to keep me occupied till the end of the year.
> 
> If you are moving on, no need to post it. No one cares.


 


I wounder why you are here and not play Steam games xD. Myself has ~200 Games in Lib. but since 99% are Single Player, there is no Reason to play them.


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 26, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Do those of you who post that they are moving from GW and going to Sky have nothing better to do but wait in your free time? Is it a requirement to play a 3DS in your free time? Do you not have other game consoles to play on? I personally have a huge pile of steam games to keep me occupied till the end of the year.
> 
> If you are moving on, no need to post it. No one cares.


 

I have a pretty big steam account, yet I can't find fun in most of the games. Especially since most of it is early access nowadays. Or just straight up shovelware.



tony_2018 said:


> They want the world to know there decision, even though it doesn't matter.


 

The point was to remind that we're not waiting to an update at this point but an announcement.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 26, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> They want the world to know there decision, even though it doesn't matter.


Yeah, personally im not that concerned with how long it takes for GW to get the release out. Based off the video they posted of it working, it didn't even look like emunand was working on it back then. I don't blame them for taking a while as it looked to be a prototype. I have an MMO to fill my time.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 26, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Instead of buying a Sky, why not get a cheap 3DS?


Cuz there's no Tesco where I am.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 26, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> I wounder why you are here and not play Steam games xD. Myself has ~200 Games in Lib. but since 99% are Single Player, there is no Reason to play them.



Lol I only spend a small portion of my day here, right about this time every day if you haven't noticed. Care to take a guess what I'm doing the rest of the day?


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 26, 2015)

Tesco not deliver?


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 26, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Lol I only spend a small portion of my day here, right about this time every day if you haven't noticed. Care to take a guess what I'm doing the rest of the day?


FFXIV? Sleeping?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 26, 2015)

If any of you need something to, here's something: Start a Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn trial on PC/PS3/PS4 and set your character on the server Malboro. I have been playing XIV since August and have still only experienced a small portion of what the game has to offer. I have logged in nearly every day since I got the game and am on for at least 3 hours. More often around 6 each day. Do the math


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> I have a pretty big steam account, yet I can't find fun in most of the games. Especially since most of it is early access nowadays. Or just straight up shovelware.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

If you posted just to remind yourself than get a sticky pad and put it on your monitor, laptop screen, set reminders on your phone everyday.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 26, 2015)

FFXIV is actually very good, but Leveling sucks


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 26, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> FFXIV? Sleeping?


Mixed with some work and programming as well as FFIV ATM on my steam library


----------



## Sora Takeuchi (Feb 26, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Tesco not deliver?


Tesco do deliver just sold my jap new 3ds for £120 and bought the one from tesco for £99 and a circle pad pro xl for £14.50


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 26, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> If you posted just to remind yourself than get a sticky pad and put it on your monitor, laptop screen, set reminders on your phone everyday.


 

I didn't.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 26, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> FFXIV is actually very good, but Leveling sucks


Lol only if its your first class you are leveling  if you were around during the 2.4 patch when everyone was leveling there Ninjas in fates it went very quickly.


----------



## satel (Feb 26, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Instead of buying a Sky, why not get a cheap 3DS?


 

it's not going to be easy finding gw compatible 3ds console as most people these days are updating their old 3ds consoles so they can do system transfer to the new n3ds. i have been unlucky twice in one week. so for me it's back to waiting for the n3ds update.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> I didn't.


 

I'm not sorry that you can't afford sticky pads and a decent flip phone, but probably had funds for a N3DS.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 26, 2015)

I wounder how much exclusive games coming out for N3DS. Xenoblade looks ugly on 3DS (not worth at all to play it on 3DS)  so this is currently the only one right?

Let's wait for next week, if nothing happen there, I simply sell the N3DS, buy the old one and wait ~1 Year to buy the New one, since then there will exclusive titles. I also think that we get Patches to play Xenoblade on old 3DS etc.


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 26, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Instead of buying a Sky, why not get a cheap 3DS?


 

Because after playing on the N3DS, its impossible to go back.
The 3D alone is light years ahead, and I am actually playing all of my games in 3D now!

Glad I went with a Sky. I can always get a Gateway when/if they support the N3DS.
Having a Sky now also means that I can wait till DSTWO+ comes out. I have a feeling it will be a much better card than the Gateway.



ehnoah said:


> I wounder how much exclusive games coming out for N3DS. Xenoblade looks ugly on 3DS (not worth at all to play it on 3DS) so this is currently the only one right?
> 
> Let's wait for next week, if nothing happen there, I simply sell the N3DS, buy the old one and wait ~1 Year to buy the New one, since then there will exclusive titles. I also think that we get Patches to play Xenoblade on old 3DS etc.


 
Wow, guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder. It looks great to me!

And there will never be a patch that allows that game to be used on O3DS's. It already uses more system resourses than the O3DS has.

They can't even gimp it like they did with Smash. Heck, just having Smash play with absolutely no slowdown and with FULL menu access means I will never ever play that game on the O3DS either.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> Because after playing on the N3DS, its impossible to go back.
> The 3D alone is light years ahead, and I am actually playing all of my games in 3D now!
> 
> Glad I went with a Sky. I can always get a Gateway when/if they support the N3DS.
> Having a Sky now also means that I can wait till DSTWO+ comes out. I have a feeling it will be a much better card than the Gateway.


 

Wait.......are you playing regular 3ds games? Well shit man, get a sky3ds


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 26, 2015)

Am I the only one who hates the 3D? Even keeping it still hurts my eyes after 15 mins


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 26, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I'm not sorry that you can't afford sticky pads and a decent flip phone, but probably had funds for a N3DS.


 
Keep going.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 26, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Am I the only one who hates the 3D? Even keeping it still hurts my eyes after 15 mins


 

Nah same for me, mostly have it disabled all the time. Since I am in Bed 99% of time I play. So the 3D don't even work properly.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 26, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Am I the only one who hates the 3D? Even keeping it still hurts my eyes after 15 mins


 

I am sure you are not the only one, conversely many people like the 3D effect.
Personally I would never consider buying a 3DS, a few friends have them and I wrote them off very quickly after some testing. It was not until the release of N3DS that I had any interest whatsoever in owning one. I would go so far as to say I would never consider playing any game on the original 3DS. The people who own a N3DS and would rather play MM3D and MH4U on the old 3DS I cannot relate to, I would rather just wait and enjoy it "the way it was meant to be played" rather than ruin a unique experience with an inferior version.
That is the thing about opinions though, we are all welcome to our own and there is something for everyone.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 26, 2015)

Anyway, I personally would happily trade a buffed up 3D effect along with a C-Stick for hackability


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Am I the only one who hates the 3D? Even keeping it still hurts my eyes after 15 mins


 

Keep it at a safe distance. I usually do this with my glasses off.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 26, 2015)

Only real reason is the Processor, but as I said, I doubt Xenoblade not work on old 3DS. Pretty sure it will, just maybe some small FPS lags. But who cares 

Edit: If I need keep a Handeld 35 cm away from my Face, it is not a real Handheld... I want use it in front of me and not 100 yards away from me ^^


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 26, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Only real reason is the Processor, but as I said, I doubt Xenoblade not work on old 3DS. Pretty sure it will, just maybe some small FPS lags. But who cares


Say that to the freaks of the Pokemon lag


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 26, 2015)

Pokemon Lag? What I missed


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Only real reason is the Processor, but as I said, I doubt Xenoblade not work on old 3DS. Pretty sure it will, just maybe some small FPS lags. But who cares
> 
> Edit: If I need keep a Handeld 35 cm away from my Face, it is not a real Handheld... I want use it in front of me and not 100 yards away from me ^^


 
Maybe you haven't watch the video on how to use the 3ds at an optimal distance.. but its ok if you want to try to get one over me.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 26, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Maybe you haven't watch the video on how to use the 3ds at an optimal distance.. but its ok if you want to try to get one over me.


 

I only know the Tooltip on the 3DS itself which say 35 cm (not sure how far in America), but that is way far (at least I feel this)


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 26, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> Because after playing on the N3DS, its impossible to go back.
> The 3D alone is light years ahead, and I am actually playing all of my games in 3D now!
> 
> Glad I went with a Sky. I can always get a Gateway when/if they support the N3DS.
> ...



Have fun transferring your saves  oh wait...


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 26, 2015)

Well guys it's official. I caved in and bought a Sky3DS. It was only $40 at the warehouse selling it but whatever. Does this mean I gave up on Gateway? Hell no! This means the Gatewait train will be slightly more bearable. I decided to buy the Sky(other than it being super cheap) since I actually wanted to test games that use the C-Stick. Will I be transferring my old roms to my new Sky? No way, since you can't transfer saves back to Gateway. But it feels good playing Resident Evil and Smash with the C-Stick. I still have faith in Gateway. When Gateway comes out, I'll give the Sky as a present for my friend, who updated his 3DS, thinking Emunand 9.5 meant updating sysnand . I hope Gateway comes out soon, as I have to admit, I'm having a little too much fun with my Sky.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 26, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> $40 at the warehouse selling it but whatever.


Where. That price tag is awfully low.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 26, 2015)

satel said:


> we can wait until the middle of march no problem but *who you're going to talk* to then & who is going to listen to you ? lol


 


Spoiler











 
On a side note:
I'm not even mad hahaha.

It's just fun to break all hell loose in here, seems to be like one of the thread holes in the Temp, so I might as well just take a little bit of fun here.


----------



## b17bomber (Feb 26, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Where. That price tag is awfully low.


Maybe it was one of the old red button ones. Also how DO saves work on Sky3DS?


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 26, 2015)

Whelp, it was $80 at the warehouse, but I used some of my friends money he owed me to use my OWN $40 and his $50. But still, I basically payed like $40 lol


----------



## awm8604 (Feb 26, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> Whelp, it was $80 at the warehouse, but I used some of my friends money he owed me to use my OWN $40 and his $50. But still, I basically payed like $40 lol


 
No, that $50 could've been used by you for something else.  It may have cost you $40 out of pocket, but you still PAID full price ($80-$90) for it.


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 26, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> Whelp, it was $80 at the warehouse, but I used some of my friends money he owed me to use my OWN $40 and his $50. But still, I basically payed like $40 lol


Yeah I paid mine $70 but it is less than what I earn per day, so basically I got it for free for working one day.

OKAAAY....


----------



## bache (Feb 26, 2015)

cephalopoid said:


> The truth tastes like shit, especially if you're entitled and don't know anything about consumerism.


 
Trust you to know what shit tastes like, you're face is so far up Gateway's arse that you can see what they had for breakfast.



> Do you also cry when your Big Mac doesn't look like the commercials? Do you cry when your Batwing toy doesn't actually fly around on its own?


At least a shit looking Big Mac fulfils its purpose. It's a food, and it tastes good. $80 for what is essentially a fucking dust cover for the card slot is worth the whinge. Not that you'd know, having your parents buy you everything, you retarded man child.



> People here talk about hype. Hype is a reaction. It is only created when people get excited. And, stupid people get excited over stupid things, as evidenced in this thread.


This is a thread for hype. You claim hype is for stupid people, yet you're here. That says a lot about you.



> If you got hyped, that is your fault.
> 
> Instead of bitching, maybe grow up. Businesses, especially ones that sell a card that let's you do illegal things, are not gonna change just because you write silly puns and memes on a website.


A business is a business. They're to be held to reasonable expectations. There's consumer laws in Australia that allow me to get a refund for this type of thing. Yet I won't, because I understand the virtue of patience. I didn't bitch, I just called you out on how much of a dipshit you sound like. Not once did I use a meme.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 26, 2015)

Well, isn't this a fun thread to read? I've been coming back to it just so I can enjoy it more. Whee~


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 26, 2015)

Why is the No 55 plate so damn expensive


----------



## DevilHands (Feb 26, 2015)

cephalopoid said:


> The truth tastes like shit, especially if you're entitled and don't know anything about consumerism.
> 
> Do you also cry when your Big Mac doesn't look like the commercials? Do you cry when your Batwing toy doesn't actually fly around on its own?
> 
> ...



You act all smart and mature but your post is just full of shit.
Your comparison cant even be compared. There's a difference between advertising to make a product look enticing as compared to false advertising.

A better comparison for your big mac would be advertising it as food but in reality you cant actually eat it.


----------



## cephalopoid (Feb 26, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> You act all smart and mature but your post is just full of shit.
> Your comparison cant even be compared. There's a difference between advertising to make a product look enticing as compared to false advertising.
> 
> A better comparison for your big mac would be advertising it as food but in reality you cant actually eat it.



On Gateway's website it says that it is compatible with the 3DS. If you expected something different, that's your own fault.

The video does not make that claim or any claims. You all just make assumptions.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 26, 2015)

cephalopoid said:


> On Gateway's website it says that it is compatible with the 3DS. If you expected something different, that's your own fault.
> 
> The video does not make that claim or any claims. You all just make assumptions.


Exactly.

Just because it says that it will be compatible with other consoles in a future update, doesn't mean the product is false advertising itself.
It's a WIP. People should know what that means.

It's like getting mad to someone that is working on a cure for cancer and hasn't reached there yet.
Uncalled madness.


----------



## iViperz (Feb 26, 2015)

Visiting the gw website has become a daily habit for me now. I just come here to be entertained


----------



## cephalopoid (Feb 26, 2015)

bache said:


> Trust you to know what shit tastes like, you're face is so far up Gateway's arse that you can see what they had for breakfast.
> 
> 
> At least a shit looking Big Mac fulfils its purpose. It's a food, and it tastes good. $80 for what is essentially a fucking dust cover for the card slot is worth the whinge. Not that you'd know, having your parents buy you everything, you retarded man child.
> ...



Wow. Just, wow. 

I am not a fanboy. I'm not defending gateway, I'm pointing out the unreasonable expectations people have in this thread.

And LOL calling me stupid. The OP wasn't hyping, he was asking a question.

Other people started the hype based on a baseless reaction and assumption. 

I wonder again what the average education level of this thread is.

And Gateway is only beholden to whichever country's business laws they are registered in.


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 26, 2015)

iViperz said:


> Visiting the gw website has become a daily habit for me now. I just come here to be entertained


 

They have an RSS feed.


----------



## iViperz (Feb 26, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> They have an RSS feed.


 
Personally I don't like RSS feeds, though I think it would be more convenient for me xD


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 26, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> They have an RSS feed.


How can I activate an RSS feed for my email for the Gateway-3ds.com site?
I'm looking but I can't find anything RSS related on their site.


----------



## bache (Feb 26, 2015)

cephalopoid said:


> Wow. Just, wow.
> 
> I am not a fanboy. I'm not defending gateway, I'm pointing out the unreasonable expectations people have in this thread.
> 
> ...


 

You've done nothing but defend Gateway. The expectations of people in this thread are the furthest thing from unreasonable. They've been promised "soon" for over three months now. The last thing anybody in this thread needs is you and your poor intelligence on the matter. If you can't see that this thread is 95% hype, you're as blind as you are thick. Gateway is liable to business laws for every country for which they wish to sell their product in. Pick up a book, or just stop talking when you've got no clue what crap you're spouting.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 26, 2015)

*some fuckwit* "you can't EXPECT an update from GW, it's your fault, bla bla"

lol nice logic ya got going there friend considering they've promised it for a long time, been saying stuff like "right around the corner" in emails that date back over a month ago and released a video displaying GW functionality on the N3DS all the way back in november. "oh but releasing a video doesn't mean anything." why release it at all then?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 26, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> "oh but releasing a video doesn't mean anything." why release it at all then?


*Proof of Concept:*

A proof of concept (POC) or a proof of principle is a realization of a certain method or idea to demonstrate its feasibility,[1] or a demonstration in principle, whose purpose is to verify that some concept or theory has the potential of being used._* A proof of concept is usually small and may or may not be complete.*_

Source:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proof_of_concept


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 26, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> You called?? ;p
> 
> No N3DS so no hype for me


We need your experience in this issue. 


Madao64 said:


> Yooooooooooooooooooo~
> 
> Help me out, Phantom.
> 
> ...


Phantom is too good for us common folk. You must sacrifice a troll to communicate with him. 

Why do you think PagaN didn't last


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 26, 2015)

Anyone with any rumor about March 6 ?

somehow in my mind i hear the song "Baby Blue" and i think its lyrics are really appropriate my situation"

btw, really like Breaking Bad . let chat for the follow 1000 pages .

http://player.kuwo.cn/MUSIC/MUSIC_2195207#676795-qzone-1-59755-52444773ed6660183165f7283fedec9f

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Guess I got what I deserved  since bought a gw card and new3 
Kept you waiting there too long, my love  soooooooooooooooooooooon
All that time without a word  but hype
Didn't know you'd think that I'd forget or I'd regret once u black, you will never back
The special love I had for you, my baby blue my Red and Blue cards

All the days became so long  87 days as Gary said
Did you really think, I'd do you wrong?  you do me wrong 
Dixie, when I let you go not now 
Thought you'd realize that I would know   oh,did you ?
I would show the special love I have for you, my baby blue  my Red and Blue cards

What can I do, what can I say What can I do, what can I say 
Except I want you by my side consider and think about us, pliz 
How can I show you, show me the way  cook it and a\eat it ? or 50 ￥ with shipping?
Don't you know the times I've tried? thousands times i want a try 

[guitar solo (Joey Molland)]

Guess that's all I have to say  sigh
Except the feeling just grows stronger every day  dream you release the new3 firmware every single night
Just one thing before I go  1 March, the return of new and last term in college  Senior year
Take good care, baby, let me know, let it grow  carry on your work and end this soon
The special love you have for me, my Dixie, dear.  my dik , dear.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 26, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> *Proof of Concept:*
> 
> A proof of concept (POC) or a proof of principle is a realization of a certain method or idea to demonstrate its feasibility,[1] or a demonstration in principle, whose purpose is to verify that some concept or theory has the potential of being used._* A proof of concept is usually small and may or may not be complete.*_
> 
> ...


 

Yeah OK, and what good is being shown the _potential_ of a product, apart from a nasty move by the already grossly overcharging capitalist company that is GW to get more sales?

If you can't deliver, don't promise. Don't say "right round the corner" when you mean "in a few months' time"

edit: I sound like I hate GW which I don't, I own one and use it on my O3DS but I'm understandably infuriated by the wait to be able to use it on my N3DS.


----------



## bache (Feb 26, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> *Proof of Concept:*
> 
> A proof of concept (POC) or a proof of principle is a realization of a certain method or idea to demonstrate its feasibility,[1] or a demonstration in principle, whose purpose is to verify that some concept or theory has the potential of being used._* A proof of concept is usually small and may or may not be complete.*_
> 
> ...


 

That would be all well and good- if they hadn't already told us they will be _releasing_ N3DS compatibility.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 26, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> Yeah OK, and *what good is being shown the potential of a product*, apart from a nasty move by the already grossly overcharging capitalist company that is GW to get more sales?


Marketing and customer prospects. By releasing the POC they are basically expanding their customers by expanding the consoles in which it is compatible with. Even though the video is a proof of concept, every POC somehow ends up turning into a WIP or a full release.



Lucifer666 said:


> If you can't deliver, don't promise. Don't say "right round the corner" when you mean "in a few months' time"


They haven't delivered... yet.
No one ever said they won't, and certainly their "Soon" trademark has driven users insane and desperate.
There's no reason to, though. They never gave a fully fledged release date, so I don't see why everyone is so mad.

It's like waiting for Half Life 3. XD



bache said:


> That would be all well and good- if they hadn't already told us they will be _releasing_ N3DS compatibility.


Yes they will be releasing it, at the time of the video is was merely a POC. By the Ultra release it became WIP explicitly.


----------



## oxenh (Feb 26, 2015)

bache said:


> That would be all well and good- if they hadn't already told us they will be _releasing_ N3DS compatibility.


Gateway never say a specific release date ... Just pointing this


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 26, 2015)

oxenh said:


> Gateway never say a specific release date ... Just pointing this


 

I think that's kind of the problem


----------



## elunesgrace (Feb 26, 2015)

Every day this thread grows by 5 pages. It's fascinating!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 26, 2015)

elunesgrace said:


> Every day this thread grows by 5 pages. It's fascinating!


It's like a virus!

It just keeps spreading and spreading.
I like to call it the "G-Virus" like in RE2.
Just that here the G stands for Gateway.


----------



## chipposhiva (Feb 26, 2015)

And the antidote is 3.1...


----------



## omegart (Feb 26, 2015)

I leave the train. Found a practically new regular 3ds with 8.0 for 70 euros, cheap then a sky3ds and i can use my gateway. Now I hope that gateway don't release the update in a couple of day or I'll be pissed off  bye


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 26, 2015)

omegart said:


> I leave the train. Found a practically new regular 3ds with 8.0 for 70 euros, cheap then a sky3ds and i can use my gateway. Now I hope that gateway don't release the update in a couple of day or I'll be pissed off  bye


Godspeed, soldier.
We'll continue to push forward on this war.


----------



## cutterjohn (Feb 26, 2015)

elunesgrace said:


> Every day this thread grows by 5 pages. It's fascinating!


Yep, apparently my introduction of valve time did little to alleviate the 10yos anxiety attacks.

I wonder...

... oh well...

need a opcorn: emoticon...  first time that I've ever felt like using that style emoticon and of course there is none...


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 26, 2015)

cutterjohn said:


> need a opcorn: emoticon... first time that I've ever felt like using that style emoticon and of course there is none...


 
Damn, we do need a popcorn emote. XD

This will have to do...


Spoiler: FREE POPCORN


----------



## Suthek (Feb 26, 2015)

Indeed this thread is interesting.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

There are other things to be concerned about outside of GW, but they keep coming back about it. I don't know why, freakin hilarious.


----------



## Breith (Feb 26, 2015)

What the fuck did append to this thread? I go to sleep, wake up and mostly 2 pages has been removed during my sleep.

And by the way, yeah, never again I'll pre-order a game I never tried before. Exception for pre-orders of remastered games with promotions (Homeworld Remastered ! \o/).


----------



## Suthek (Feb 26, 2015)

We should all be happy that Gateway even exists. This should be a peaceful place for gateway supporters. Maybe everyone needs flowers.


----------



## lamende (Feb 26, 2015)

So how long does Chinese New Years last? I've been told over 6 days.


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 26, 2015)

lamende said:


> So how long does Chinese New Years last? I've been told over 6 days.


 
Started on Feb 19th and lasts 15 days. Today is the 8th day and most return to work by the 8th day.


----------



## cephalopoid (Feb 26, 2015)

bache said:


> You've done nothing but defend Gateway. The expectations of people in this thread are the furthest thing from unreasonable. They've been promised "soon" for over three months now. The last thing anybody in this thread needs is you and your poor intelligence on the matter. If you can't see that this thread is 95% hype, you're as blind as you are thick. Gateway is liable to business laws for every country for which they wish to sell their product in. Pick up a book, or just stop talking when you've got no clue what crap you're spouting.


 
No shit this thread is 95% hype. I never said it wasn't. If you would actually understand the words you read, you'd see that I was saying that people are making baseless assumptions on emails from "people from Gateway."

And if Gateway is so liable, then get a lawyer. See how far you get. Their website and the retailers they sell to make NO CLAIM that N3DS support is guaranteed.

If there is a retailer or a Gateway website that says otherwise, screenshot it, put it on imgur, and post it here. I'd like to see it.

Otherwise, they hype in this thread is told by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing.

Get over it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 26, 2015)

Breith said:


> What the fuck did append to this thread? I go to sleep, wake up and mostly 2 pages has been removed during my sleep.


 
It seems like Depravo is on fire, off topic posts don't last even one minute. Good job there.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Feb 26, 2015)

I have one of those 9.4 red new 3ds xl. Should i just update it to 9,5 so I can play my legit smash online and what not :/


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Feb 26, 2015)

cephalopoid said:


> No shit this thread is 95% hype. I never said it wasn't. If you would actually understand the words you read, you'd see that I was saying that people are making baseless assumptions on emails from "people from Gateway."
> 
> And if Gateway is so liable, then get a lawyer. See how far you get. Their website and the retailers they sell to make NO CLAIM that N3DS support is guaranteed.
> 
> ...


 what exactly is your purpose here, white knight on a shiny armor?
anyone who bought a GW for N3DS is entitled to be pissed as much as they want.
it's been around 3 months since the god damn "look we have GW working on N3DS, it speaks more than a thousand words!" video and almost not a word about N3DS support since.
If it were some devs on a forum doing it for free there would be nothing to be angry about, but we paid 75US$ for a paperweight so far.
SEE THE DIFFERENCE?
And as always ENJOY! (the fucking wait)


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 26, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> I have one of those 9.4 red new 3ds xl. Should i just update it to 9,5 so I can play my legit smash online and what not :/


I don't think a possible exploit for 9.3 might come out anytime soon.

You are doomed either way.
You can't use Gateway, but you might be able to use a Sky3DS in 9.5.
Go for it.


----------



## Breith (Feb 26, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> It seems like Depravo is on fire, off topic posts don't last even one minute. Good job there.


 
I'll not complain about that. I'm tired of the "ouhouhou, GW team is shit, they take you as shit too, buy a Sky3DS".


----------



## nor3x (Feb 26, 2015)

Whelp, pulled myself out of a hole... Got rid of my j nn3ds and bought a nn3ds from amazon UK for $200, came with 9.0 and colorful buttons  ... Now the wait for the qq3ds to arrive!!!


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 26, 2015)

Breith said:


> What the fuck did append to this thread? I go to sleep, wake up and mostly 2 pages has been removed during my sleep.
> And by the way, yeah, never again I'll pre-order a game I never tried before. Exception for pre-orders of remastered games with promotions (Homeworld Remastered ! \o/).


 
Or you could do what I did...
Pre-order IA / VT Colourful for release (30th July 2014). Then watch it get pushed back to next month, then Christmas and now to 25 June 2015. Nearly a year! XD

Pre-ordering is fun!


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 26, 2015)

nor3x said:


> Whelp, pulled myself out of a hole... Got rid of my j nn3ds and bought a nn3ds from amazon UK for $200, came with 9.0 and colorful buttons  ... Now the wait for the qq3ds to arrive!!!


 
I just checked out QQ3DS! They claim it is region-free! OwO
I should have got that instead of Sky3DS and GateWay. 

Once I've tried out the Sky3DS.. Might get the QQ3DS card and give it a try.


----------



## motezazer (Feb 26, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> I just checked out QQ3DS! They claim it is region-free! OwO
> I should have got that instead of Sky3DS and GateWay.
> 
> Once I've tried out the Sky3DS.. Might get the QQ3DS card and give it a try.


 
QQ3DS isn't region-free itself. It uses "RegionThree", from smealum. You can use RegionThree wih a Sky3DS too.
However, it doesn't work on a New 3DS.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 26, 2015)

motezazer said:


> QQ3DS isn't region-free itself. It uses "RegionThree", from smealum. You can use RegionThree wih a Sky3DS too.
> However, it doesn't work on a New 3DS.


 

Ah I see. Their website show it is region free.
I know that Sky3DS works with RegionThree. Looks like they're using that to make sales.
It says "Region Free", but they do not give any credit or talk about the RegionThree exploit.

Thanks for the heads up!

EDIT: Yup, checked out more videos on the card, they're just falsely advertising the RegionThree exploit as their own. (No credit to smea at all!)


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 26, 2015)

Lets hope Gateway start work again, if they are Chinese


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

Mods getting a bit mod crazy eh?  Another day of waking up another day of nada.

Guess gba temp mods are trying to hide all the hate for a company with literally the worst communication skills on the planet.


----------



## Suthek (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> literally the worst communication skills on the planet.


 
I disagree. Checkout the wiikey team. They announced the wiikey-u "soon" and it's almost the 1 year anniversary. 
That's far worse than gateway's 2-4 week turn-around on announcements.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

Suthek said:


> I disagree. Checkout the wiikey team. They announced the wiikey-u "soon" and it's almost the 1 year anniversary.
> That's far worse than gateway's 2-4 week turn-around on announcements.



 Buisness with an actual product..... Not vaporware. 2-4 weeks? That tease video was essentially the announcement, try months... They should of never released the tease, it was released to sell gateways to n3ds owners and that it.. Very shady company imo.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 26, 2015)

Chill guys, have so DBZ


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Chill guys, have so DBZ





I like the power ranger one.


----------



## Godson777 (Feb 26, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> No you can't run retail carts in Gateway mode basically when you get to the GW menu you have the choice between loading your emuNAND in classic mode or gateway mode
> 
> 
> If you wanna play ROMs pick gateway, if you wanna play retail pick classic, it's that simple. You don't need a different emuNAND partition for gateway mode and classic mode




I was half asleep when I originally asked my question, so I worded the post wrong.

What I meant was like, legitly purchased games from eshop. I currently have like four lying on my system menu.

I'm fully aware Classic Mode runs retail carts, and Gateway mode runs ROMS (and as far as I know) cias and shite.

But what about running my legit games from eShop while on gateway mode?


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Chill guys, have so DBZ





Nawwwwwww DBZ suckssssssssss.


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Nawwwwwww DBZ suckssssssssss.


 
it really does, like every Anime


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2015)

MichiS97 said:


> it really does, like every Anime


 
INB4 weeboo butthurting...


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> INB4 weeboo butthurting...


 
The most pathetic ones are those who throw Japanese words and phrases around while not being able to translate at least one accurately


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Nawwwwwww DBZ suckssssssssss.


So does your mom but you dont see me writting it on the web. Oh wait...


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 26, 2015)

MichiS97 said:


> The most pathetic ones are those who throw Japanese words and phrases around while not being able to translate at least one accurately


よくありませんよ


----------



## ttr13 (Feb 26, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> よくありませんよ


かっこいいではない。


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 26, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> No, I may be wrong but I think r4 is a clone of Sky


The r4 released 3 years ago?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

クライ·ミー·ア·リヴァー


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 26, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> クライ·ミー·ア·リヴァー


Since when does a vowel get the little marks? What will an U turn into?


----------



## ttr13 (Feb 26, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Since when does a vowel get the little marks? What will an U turn into?


it becomes Vu to make V sounds so Japanese can make romanji for english words better. it's a recent addition to japanese. so now there is ヴ、ヴァ、ヴェ、ヴォ.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 26, 2015)

Allright this is getting weird


ttr13 said:


> it becomes Vu to make V sounds so Japanese can make romanji for english words better.


I thought you used　「バビブベボ」　for that?


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 26, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> So does your mom but you dont see me writting it on the web. Oh wait...





ttr13 said:


> it becomes Vu to make V sounds so Japanese can make romanji for english words better. it's a recent addition to japanese. so now there is ヴ、ヴァ、ヴェ、ヴォ.





MrJason005 said:


> Allright this is getting weird
> 
> I thought you used　「バビブベボ」　for that?


 

What does this have to do with Gateway... so much garbage in this thread.


----------



## ttr13 (Feb 26, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Allright this is getting weird
> 
> I thought you used バビブベボ for that?


they did, but they wanted more accurate V sounds instead of using B sounds to replace V's. the B sounds are still used because that's what most people are use to doing and Vu is a new character.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 26, 2015)

ttr13 said:


> they did, but they wanted more accurate V sounds instead of using B sounds to replace V's. the B sounds are still used because that's what most people are use to doing and Vu is a new character.


I've never heard of this...　Can you at least link it or anything?


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 26, 2015)

My guess:

End of March on 1. April.


----------



## ttr13 (Feb 26, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I've never heard of this...　Can you at least link it or anything?


i think this will explain it


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 26, 2015)

ttr13 said:


> i think this will explain it


It feels like I'm learning hiragana/katakana again, this is so foreign to me


----------



## Xzi (Feb 26, 2015)

MichiS97 said:


> it really does, like every Anime


90% of everything sucks, you just have to find the 10% that doesn't.  Same for American TV and movies.


----------



## ttr13 (Feb 26, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> What does this have to do with Gateway... so much garbage in this thread.


 
did you know that 90% of this thread is garbage?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 26, 2015)

ttr13 said:


> did you know that 90% of this thread is garbage?


B..but I like this thread :'( 

Fun to read imo


----------



## Xzi (Feb 26, 2015)

ttr13 said:


> did you know that 90% of this thread is garbage?


And the law holds true once more.


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 26, 2015)

ttr13 said:


> did you know that 90% of this thread is garbage?


 

Ya I can tell.. lets at least try keeping the garbage related to 3DS or Gateway. People be talking about foreign languages and shit.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> It feels like I'm learning hiragana/katakana again, this is so foreign to me


 

I dunno, I just used google translater,


----------



## Axido (Feb 26, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> Ya I can tell.. lets at least try keeping the garbage related to 3DS or Gateway. People be talking about foreign languages and shit.


 
Man, the last 500 pages would be full of rage or some Sky VS Gateway war if we only talked about 3DS and Gateway.

Wait...


----------



## Qtis (Feb 26, 2015)

If someone would report the new firmware once released, staff could easily promote the thread to the front page. So far we have 500+ pages of discussion, a ton and a few of deleted posts, some discussion and a few more deleted posts here and there. Everyone wants the new firmware to be released, but sadly we still wait for it


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 26, 2015)

Qtis said:


> If someone would report the new firmware once released, staff could easily promote the thread to the front page. So far we have 500+ pages of discussion, a ton and a few of deleted posts, some discussion and a few more deleted posts here and there. Everyone wants the new firmware to be released, but sadly we still wait for it


 
What else can we do to get the release though? XD
We can only wait. D:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 26, 2015)

Qtis said:


> If someone would report the new firmware once released, staff could easily promote the thread to the front page. So far we have 500+ pages of discussion, a ton and a few of deleted posts, some discussion and a few more deleted posts here and there. Everyone wants the new firmware to be released, but sadly we still wait for it




If and when the firmware is released we'll start a new thread entirely.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> Ya I can tell.. lets at least try keeping the garbage related to 3DS or Gateway. People be talking about foreign languages and shit.



Gateway never tells its consumers anything, what else do you expect us to talk about. If we were to only talk about new gateway info this thread would have 1 post.....

Hurray For Gateway!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 26, 2015)

and this will become another gateway hype graveyard


----------



## leon2133 (Feb 26, 2015)

Qtis said:


> If someone would report the new firmware once released, staff could easily promote the thread to the front page. So far we have 500+ pages of discussion, a ton and a few of deleted posts, some discussion and a few more deleted posts here and there. Everyone wants the new firmware to be released, but sadly we still wait for it


 

lol,,even you are waiting lol...
welcome aboard the gatewait train,
here,, have a sit,,
I hope they release this weekend,,,
we wait for long enough,,,
poeple is most likely going to get a sky3ds,,
I think I will get one this weekend and sell my gatewait ...


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 26, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> and this will become another gateway hype graveyard


 
No new rumors or news from them for a while now. Makes me wonder what goes on with the team.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> lol,,even you are waiting lol...
> welcome aboard the gatewait train,
> here,, have a sit,,
> I hope they release this weekend,,,
> ...



Released this weekend... hahahaha the funnies thing iv read today.... Mid March at the earliest because gateway has nothing.


----------



## Axido (Feb 26, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> No new rumors or news from them for a while now. Makes me wonder what goes on with the team.


 
They drowned in money while swimming Scrooge McDuck style in the amount they got from the hype sales in Dec and Jan .


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 26, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> No new rumors or news from them for a while now. Makes me wonder what goes on with the team.


well its only really been just over 2 weeks since the last site update, but granted that was a fairly useless "instructions" post......idk im starting to think maybe sonyusa was BS'ing about testing anything, if they really did have something even "partially" working i guess they would of brought it out by now.......seems more like they got something hardly working, thought they could fix it up quickly, but its more buggy/unstable than they anticipated....but not just partially broken, but virtually not working, thats the only way i could see them really being so determined not to release if it was so poor that releasing would be worse than leaving everyone hanging for months


----------



## Qtis (Feb 26, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> lol,,even you are waiting lol...
> welcome aboard the gatewait train,
> here,, have a sit,,
> I hope they release this weekend,,,
> ...


 
Actually I have yet to buy a 3DS flashkit. I'm currently on the peon train of buying the games and playing them when I happen to have extra time (read: rarely)


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 26, 2015)

Man MH4U frustrate me. You fight a Monster near a Border, you accidentally leave the Area and if you come back, monster is back at 100% life.

I bet they tell us next days, Gateway Team has gone and split up to other teams


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

I wish the SuperCard team would hurry up and release the DSTWO+, they are my only hope for a somewhat decent 3DS flashcart without this hype train bs.

Chuga Chuga Chuga.....Choo Choo


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> I wish the SuperCard team would hurry up and release the DSTWO+, they are my only hope for a somewhat decent 3DS flashcart without this hype train bs.


you do realize supercard are doing the exact same BS?, just switch "soon™" with "please wait more tiems™" and they are pretty much playing the exact same game


----------



## Veign06 (Feb 26, 2015)

Well, still wont be able to use my N3DS but my Zelda cover plates shipped today from Amazon.de. At least itll look badass haha.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> you do realize supercard are doing the exact same BS?, just switch "soon™" with "please wait more tiems™" and they are pretty much playing the exact same game



NAwwww had dstwo for years and never remember them teasing a major feature support months in advanced just to sell more cards and say it will be here soon. Gateway had no intention in using the exploit in the video and the fact that people can't see that it was a scam attempt to get new 3ds users to purchase the card is beyond me. Imo gateway is just as shady as sky3ds...

I'm going to laugh when no release till mid to late March.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> NAwwww had dstwo for years and never remember them teasing a major feature support months in advanced just to sell more cards and say it will be here soon. Gateway had no intention in using the exploit in the video and the fact that people can't see that it was a scam attempt to get new 3ds users to purchase the card is beyond me. Imo gateway is just as shady as sky3ds...
> 
> I'm going to laugh when no release till mid to late March.



Prove that Gateway lied about the support
You think Supercard isn't shady?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

Veign06 said:


> Well, still wont be able to use my N3DS but my Zelda cover plates shipped today from Amazon.de. At least itll look badass haha.


 

I'm actually diggin this one.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Prove that Gateway lied about the support
> You think Supercard isn't shady?


 
You know he says its a scam, like the rest of them do, but they still own one anyways.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Prove that Gateway lied about the support
> You think Supercard isn't shady?




Dude gateway knew mii didn't work when they made the video, they aren't using the same exploit. Only reason they released the video was to sell cards to people who didn't know about gateways hype train bs... I expect more from a greek..

Show me a thread of hypetrain bs with SuperCard with 2000 pages if u include the old post.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> NAwwww had dstwo for years and never remember them teasing a major feature support months in advanced just to sell more cards and say it will be here soon. Gateway had no intention in using the exploit in the video and the fact that people can't see that it was a scam attempt to get new 3ds users to purchase the card.
> 
> I'm going to laugh when no release till mid to late March.


right now, the supercard dstwo+ and the promised n3ds exploit from gateway where announced around the same time, pretty sure the dstwo+ was slated for late December, then mid January, then by February, then start of February....basically the exact same "string people along" tactic as gateway....except at least gateway have said what they are offering so people know what to expect.....literally supercard have given people nothing at all to go on, except that they will almost certainly be copying gateway as they said 4.x only in December, then after the the gateway ultra release started claiming upto 9.2 support....still no feature list or nothing....people are silly to think either of these teams are going to be respectful, it all about money plain and simple


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Prove that Gateway lied about the support
> You think Supercard isn't shady?


 
Hey man, did that 1.02 update work for you? I haven't tried it because I don't have any roms atm? probably when I have time to hunt down my hd full of roms.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 26, 2015)

Veign06 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well, still wont be able to use my N3DS but my Zelda cover plates shipped today from Amazon.de. At least itll look badass haha.


Now that's what I call a real badass looking Zelda N3DS instead of the puke-like golden color of the official one.


----------



## Escape (Feb 26, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> What does this have to do with Gateway... so much garbage in this thread.


 

Ya, this thread is a spam fest. I think everyone who posted here should have their post count slashed by half lol.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> right now, the supercard dstwo+ and the promised n3ds exploit from gateway where announced around the same time, pretty sure the dstwo+ was slated for late December, then mid January, then by February, then start of February....basically the exact same "string people along" tactic as gateway....except at least gateway have said what they are offering so people know what to expect.....literally supercard have given people nothing at all to go on, except that they will almost certainly be copying gateway as they said 4.x only in December, then after the the gateway ultra release started claiming upto 9.2 support....still no feature list or nothing....people are silly to think either of these teams are going to be respectful, it all about money plain and simple



Naw, anyone who thought it would release before old stock was gone s not too bright..l stock is now pretty much gone, the DSTWO+ will be here in a matter of weeks.

No one knows what the card is so your speculation is flawed..... We won't know if it's a clone till release...


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Dude gateway knew mii didn't work when they made the video, they aren't using the same exploit. Only reason they released the video was to sell cards to people who didn't know about gateways hype train bs... I expect more from a greek..
> 
> Show me a thread of hypetrain bs with SuperCard with 2000 pages if u include the old post.


Don't dodge my questions, I asked you to prove to me that Gateway is showing unfinished support by using an unfinished exploit, and you keep claiming without sources.
Also, I thought of something now. Smash worked, yes? But it uses Miis?


tony_2018 said:


> Hey man, did that 1.02 update work for you? I haven't tried it because I don't have any roms atm? probably when I have time to hunt down my hd full of roms.


Can't get the GBA ROMs working, but I haven't fully tested the MultiKernel.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Don't dodge my questions, I asked you to prove to me that Gateway is showing unfinished support by using an unfinished exploit, and you keep claiming without sources.
> 
> 
> Can't get the GBA ROMs working, but I haven't fully tested the MultiKernel.



Dude read the entire thread again, it's been discussed numerous of times... Gateway is not using the mii exploit that they showed in the video because it breaks mii support which imo I don't care about. They knew mii's were broken when they made the video and if you really think they didn't then I guess you are a lost cause and forever a gateway fanboy.

Again they only released the video was to scam people into purchasing gateway... Shady tactic and as a consumer I don't appreciate it.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Don't dodge my questions, I asked you to prove to me that Gateway is showing unfinished support by using an unfinished exploit, and you keep claiming without sources.
> Also, I thought of something now. Smash worked, yes? But it uses Miis?
> 
> Can't get the GBA ROMs working, but I haven't fully tested the MultiKernel.


 

Alright, I'll give it a go once I find a rom.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Naw, anyone who thought it would release before old stock was gone s not too bright..l stock is now pretty much gone, the DSTWO+ will be here in a matter of weeks.


there has been pretty much zero stock anywhere for the DSTWO for well over a month now, its not like this card was a replacement, they could of easily sold them side by side one for people who just want NDS roms, and one for people who want 3DS roms too......considering all resellers where out of DSTWO stock well over a month ago, that would mean that the supercard team probably stopped producing them over 2 months ago at least for all stock to be gone everywhere....there is even people looking to buy and nowhere has them, it was a pretty stupid strategy, like microsoft dropping xbox 360 support months before they even released the xbox one

idk, we will see but i very much doubt supercard will be much more than a gateway clone/copycat, and if gateway dont release n3ds support, supercard wont have it either


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Dude read the entire thread again, it's been discussed numerous of times... Gateway is not using the mii exploit that they showed in the video because it breaks mii support which imo I don't care about. They knew mii's were broken when they made the video and if you really think they didn't then I guess you are a lost cause and forever a gateway fanboy.
> 
> Again they only released the video was to scam people into purchasing gateway... Shady tactic and as a consumer I don't appreciate it.


And you use that to your advantage claiming that this is a tactic against the customers to sell more units, and you still haven't proved that.


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Dude read the entire thread again, it's been discussed numerous of times... Gateway is not using the mii exploit that they showed in the video because it breaks mii support which imo I don't care about. They knew mii's were broken when they made the video and if you really think they didn't then I guess you are a lost cause and forever a gateway fanboy.
> 
> Again they only released the video was to scam people into purchasing gateway... Shady tactic and as a consumer I don't appreciate it.


Nobody who can be called a credible source confirmed that there even was a mii exploit in the first place. SonyUSA knows nothing, Gary neither


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> And you use that to your advantage claiming that this is a tactic against the customers to sell more units, and you still haven't proved that.



What reason would releasing a video showing features for an exploit they knew they wouldn't use? What is the reason of releasing this videos months in advanced when they fully knew they were going to try to find a new exploit and that it was going to take a long time not SOON..

Whatever man, if you want to blindly follow a company that cares nothing about its consumers then do so. Atleast SuperCard gives updates hear their release not months and months.



MichiS97 said:


> Nobody who can be called a credible source confirmed that there even was a mii exploit in the first place. SonyUSA knows nothing, Gary neither


Dude the video shows they launch the gateway through the mii app..


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 26, 2015)

yeah they have implied they had emunand available, yet breaking mii's would be an issue ....nothing to stop mii's being broken in sysnand, and formatting once in emunand to fix them, i dont think anyone would care......im starting to doubt there ever was anyone testing any beta's outside the gateway team....and i guess what they had was a lot more broken than mii's not working


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> What reason would releasing a video showing features for an exploit they knew they wouldn't use? What is the reason of releasing this videos months in advanced when they fully knew they were going to try to find a new exploit and that it was going to take a long time not SOON..
> 
> Whatever man, if you want to blindly follow a company that cares nothing about its consumers then do so. Atleast SuperCard gives updates hear their release not months and months.


And you STILL haven't proved that, You just go around in circles saying your opinion on the matter. I could also say that their HDD died with all the exploit progress they've been working on since the original Japanese New 3DS launch after they releaed the video, and they had to start over. See? I don't need a source.


mrGREEK360 said:


> Dude the video shows they launch the gateway through the mii app..


What a load of shit.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 26, 2015)

Replying to this thread is like posting a blog entry without comments enabled.
No one will make some sense nor talk in a proper and constructive way.

Is like talking to a wall, they sure are close-minded with non-sense.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> And you STILL haven't proved that, You just go around in circles saying your opinion on the matter. I could also say that their HDD died with all the exploit progress they've been working on since the original Japanese New 3DS launch after they releaed the video, and they had to start over. See? I don't need a source.
> 
> What a load of shit.



Watch the tease video again why don't ya. Where do they go to launch the gateway?


----------



## cephalopoid (Feb 26, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> what exactly is your purpose here, white knight on a shiny armor?
> anyone who bought a GW for N3DS is entitled to be pissed as much as they want.
> it's been around 3 months since the god damn "look we have GW working on N3DS, it speaks more than a thousand words!" video and almost not a word about N3DS support since.
> If it were some devs on a forum doing it for free there would be nothing to be angry about, but we paid 75US$ for a paperweight so far.
> ...




You are right. You should be pissed. Be pissed at yourself for buying it based on no promises or guarantees. 

You bought it, and Gateway sold it. So who is the stupid one?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Watch the tease video again why don't ya. Where do they go to launch the gateway?


It was talked even in the old thread, he/she pressed the ZR button accidentally.
Can you give me a reason why it scroll down there when he/she inserts the red card?


----------



## vincecartercrazy (Feb 26, 2015)

How soon do you think Gateway will update to work with 9.5?


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm really sick of the fangirls.... I'm out... Il come back later when it's passed all the fangirls bed time. 

You are all so blinded by your fanboyisim it's raeally disgusting.  I would understand supporting a good product/team but gateway is a horrible team that never gives its consumers updates on how the progress is going, only to sell more of their cards.

Iv said it 1000 times, you guys obviously never owned a real quality flashcart like an everdrive, just these mass produced Chinese sub par quality cards.

Kids these days...


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 26, 2015)

well todays technically the last day of cny i belive so tomorrow some sort of announcement would be fairly logical based on the limited info/rumors we have access too


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 26, 2015)

vincecartercrazy said:


> How soon do you think Gateway will update to work with 9.5?


Native 9.5 or emuNAND 9.5?
If it's the latter, it will be a very long time.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 26, 2015)

Thomas12345 is from Canada, mrGREEK360 is from Canada. Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 26, 2015)

cephalopoid said:


> You are right. You should be pissed. Be pissed at yourself for buying it based on no promises or guarantees.
> 
> You bought it, and Gateway sold it. So who is the stupid one?


It's useless, man.
It's like trying to talk some sense into a rabid monkey or something.

They won't listen at all, their anger and frustration obfuscates their mind and reason.



Spoiler











 
They fucked up, and they don't know anything else but to blame it on anyone but themselves.
Those who bought a Gateway card and a N3DS beforehand are the only ones to blame here, not the company itself.

Who the fuck does that anyway?
It's like buying a game for a platform you don't even have yet, you can't play it.

I am on the very same position as most of you guys, I understand the situation perfectly, I do have a GW card and a N3DS (still in its box BTW) and I'm in no way mad at all.
Why?
Because I know that if I were to buy the N3DS and GW BEFORE they actually released the update, the blame would be ALL on me, no one else.

Stop bitching please, it just demonstrates how childish, naive and immature you all are.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> I'm really sick of the fangirls.... I'm out... Il come back later when it's passed all the fangirls bed time.
> 
> You are all so blinded by your fanboyisim its lie raeally disgusting. I would understand supporting a good product/team but gateway is a horrible team that never gives its consumers updates, only to sell more of their cards.
> 
> ...


The kid is you, who doesn't dare bring a shred of evidence to back up your claims, and when people go through the effort to prove how much of a liar you are, you call us children and go home. That's the same as admitting defeat. What a muppet.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> The kid is you, who doesn't dare bring a shred of evidence to back up your claims, and when people go through the effort to prove how much of a liar you are, you call us children and go home. That's the same as admitting defeat. What a muppet.



You are really a Malaka U know that? I said it 1000 times my proof is the tease video supplied by gateway, it's clearly using a mii exploit, if you are to blind to see that it's not my problem. We will see next month when they finally release the update, if it's not using the same exploit il be sure to throw it in your face.

Keep continuing to be a fangirl.

I'm really sad that a greek could be so blind.


----------



## vincecartercrazy (Feb 26, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Native 9.5 or emuNAND 9.5?
> If it's the latter, it will be a very long time.


 
So it's safe to say that if I plan to system transfer to N3DS I won't be able to use Gateway?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> You are really a Malaka U know that? I said it 1000 times my proof is the tease video supplied by gateway, it's clearly using a mii exploit, if you are to blind to see that it's not my problem. We will see next month when they finally release the update, if it's not using the same exploit il be sure to throw it in your face.
> 
> Keep continuing to be a fangirl.
> 
> I'm really sad that a greek could be so blind.


And I've said to you 1000 times as well that the video is not enough to make a case. So what if it scrolls down to the Mii maker? It means jack shit. Can you give me any more hints in the video? You say the video is enough, then show me what else is in the video besides the scroll-down-to-miimaker, since it obviously isn't enough to draw conclusions.



vincecartercrazy said:


> So it's safe to say that if I plan to system transfer to N3DS I won't be able to use Gateway?


If 9.5 emuNAND was working, you could do an emuNAND to emuNAND System Transfer, but unfortunantly I don't see it happening any time soon.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 26, 2015)

Isn't EmuNand 9.5 working on Old 3DS?


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

SolarisHeights said:


> u mean every company in the world? or just this 1?  they r a buisness....



Wrong, other companies give status updates and ETA of products release, gatewait stays silent because they have a track record of saying a feature is coming soon just to sell more cards and then takes months to release... This isn't the first or the last time gatewait will do the hypetrain just to sell more cards.

Oh and il say it again, Krikzz would never imploy these tactics with his flashcarts and he has the best quality carts in the industry. I could msg KrikkZZ right now and get a reply from him within a few hours and will answer any question including potential new hardware releases and future os updates and their ETA.

Many blind people in this thread that have never owned anything other then a Gateway, I'm a flashcart collector thus my sig, and gateway has been the worst experience of every card in my sig.

Blind blind people


----------



## viral777 (Feb 26, 2015)

these silly questions, that people are asking, and nobody can answer. "when is gateway coming", "will 9.5 be supported", blah blah blah.


----------



## SolarisHeights (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Wrong, other companies give status updates and ETA of products release, gatewait stays silent because they have a track record of saying a feature is coming soon just to sell more cards and then takes months to release... This isn't the first or the last time gatewait will do the hypetrain just to sell more cards.


 
 they r illegal company in blackmarket  not like real company its different


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 26, 2015)

Compare GW to the old PS2 hacking groups, and then tell me they are bad


----------



## cynique (Feb 26, 2015)

I consider selling my super smash bros japanese new xl in case gw not gonna support fw 8.1.What are my chances?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 26, 2015)

all flashcard teams are more interested in money than some sort of false sense of customer care, the only reason any company does any sort of customer care is if it will increase sales, its funny how people can sit there and say supercard are great and amazing and they havent even released anything at all for the 3DS, and the last card they made was like what 5 years ago and for the previous generation of consoles.....the only reason i have any sort of respect for gateway is that they have paved the way for everything in the 3ds scene atm, if it would of been left to supercard we would still be sitting there with NDS cards that needed extra processors to emulate GBA games....yeah great for a NDS card, but what have they do at all for the 3DS to deserve any sort of blind faith .......5 years is a long time, how long has the 3DS exploit bee pretty much public knowledge? getting on for 2 years and only now do they finally have something to show for themselves....psh, im not claiming either team is great and doing it for the consumer, as they are all basically DRM dongles, but until supercard do jack sh*t for the 3DS community as a whole, they don't deserve any blind faith


cynique said:


> I consider selling my super smash bros japanese new xl in case gw not gonna support fw 8.1.What are my chances?


games are emerging with the 9.2 update built in, so far there is a US revision of smashbros with 9.2 built in, also gateway have claimed they will support 8.1, so if you like the console keep hold of it, im sure there will be options


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> all flashcard teams are more interested in money than some sort of false sense of customer care, the only reason any company does any sort of customer care is if it will increase sales, its funny how people can sit there and say supercard are great and amazing and they havent even released anything at all for the 3DS, and the last card they made was like what 5 years ago and for the previous generation of consoles.....the only reason i have any sort of respect for gateway is that they have paved the way for everything in the 3ds scene atm, if it would of been left to supercard we would still be sitting there with NDS cards that needed extra processors to emulate GBA games....yeah great for a NDS card, but what have they do at all for the 3DS to deserve any sort of blind faith .......5 years is a long time, how long has the 3DS exploit bee pretty much public knowledge? getting on for 2 years and only now do they finally have something to show for themselves....psh, im not claiming either team is great and doing it for the consumer, as they are all basically DRM dongles, but until supercard do jack sh*t for the 3DS community as a whole, they don't deserve any blind faith



Iv replaced an everdrive 1.9 years old and my friend replaced one 2 years old for repair, I'd like to see you ever get a replacment for a gateway even a month old. False sense of customer support my butt. People do some research, there are great teams out there but gatewait isn't one of them. Hopefully one day there will be a good 3ds cart and team but ATM there is none. I can't wait till one day Krikzz makes a 3ds flash cart.




SolarisHeights said:


> they r illegal company in blackmarket  not like real company its different



Yet gateway the illegal company takes Chinese new years off, give me a break.

Like I said there are other flashcart companies that do much better job with this consumers while gatewait is nonexistant.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Iv replaced an everdrive 1.9 years old and my friend replaced one 2 years old for repair, I'd like to see you ever get a replacment for a gateway even a month old. False sense of customer support my butt. People do some research.


dude why do you keep bringing up everdrives......seriously does krikzz make the DSTWO?....no do you think supercard will replace your DSTWO+ 2 years down the line, hell no, the reason krikzz has/chooses to be so good with support is that the retro flashcard business is a very niche business, he wouldn't last very long if he gets people complaining especially given the price tag on them.....retro flashcard scenes are a whole different subject with dedicated individuals who are developing mostly for passion, flashcard teams working for current gen consoles are solely in it for the money, ALL 3ds flashcards are DRM dongles, dont go kidding yourself that the DSTWO+ is somehow special, they dont care about you, they want money plain and simple


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> all flashcard teams are more interested in money than some sort of false sense of customer care, the only reason any company does any sort of customer care is if it will increase sales, its funny how people can sit there and say supercard are great and amazing and they havent even released anything at all for the 3DS, and the last card they made was like what 5 years ago and for the previous generation of consoles.....the only reason i have any sort of respect for gateway is that they have paved the way for everything in the 3ds scene atm, if it would of been left to supercard we would still be sitting there with NDS cards that needed extra processors to emulate GBA games....yeah great for a NDS card, but what have they do at all for the 3DS to deserve any sort of blind faith .......5 years is a long time, how long has the 3DS exploit bee pretty much public knowledge? getting on for 2 years and only now do they finally have something to show for themselves....psh, im not claiming either team is great and doing it for the consumer, as they are all basically DRM dongles, but until supercard do jack sh*t for the 3DS community as a whole, they don't deserve any blind faith
> 
> games are emerging with the 9.2 update built in, so far there is a US revision of smashbros with 9.2 built in, also gateway have claimed they will support 8.1, so if you like the console keep hold of it, im sure there will be options


 

Save the hassle, anybody complaining just send them on there way properly


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

SolarisHeights said:


> they r illegal company in blackmarket  not like real company its different





gamesquest1 said:


> dude why do you keep bringing up everdrives......seriously does krikzz make the DSTWO?....no do you think supercard will replace your DSTWO+ 2 years down the line, hell no, the reason krikzz has/chooses to be so good with support is that the retro flashcard business is a very niche business, he wouldn't last very long if he gets people complaining especially given the price tag on them.....retro flashcard scenes are a whole different subject with dedicated individuals who are developing mostly for passion, flashcard teams working for current gen consoles are solely in it for the money, ALL 3ds flashcards are DRM dongles, dont go kidding yourself that the DSTWO+ is somehow special, they dont care about you, they want money plain and simple



If you read my previous posts you would see that I said all these mass produced Chinese carts and teams are crap. Atleast SuperCard never did this hype train bs with the DSTWO os releases they just released updates when ready with no tease as it should be if you don't communicate with you consumers. Sheeesh


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> If you read my previous posts you would see that I said all these mass produced Chinese carts and teams are crap. SuperCard never did this hype train bs with the DSTWO they just released updates when ready with no tease as it should be if you don't communicate with you consumers. Sheeesh


 

Supercard, or any company that I've seen, started the hype train. Its your fellow members, not 2hack he's too Link for that bs.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> If you read my previous posts you would see that I said all these mass produced Chinese carts and teams are crap.


well you seem to be pushing the DSTWO+ as some sort of great thing and they are so great and looking out for their users, if they where, surely they would say "guys look we are a few months away from release, but just a heads up, we will support 4.x-9.2, so dont update, we also dont have anything for the n3ds atm but that may change"......no they are just as guilty as gateway for not keeping users informed if not worse as people looking to pre-order dont even know what it is they are pre-ordering lmao......all im saying is until you know what supercard are offering, don't make them out to be saints, as the most certainly aint


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Supercard, or any company that I've seen, started the hype train. Its your fellow members, not 2hack he's too Link for that bs.



The tease video months ago started the hype train not us sorry....



gamesquest1 said:


> well you seem to be pushing the DSTWO+ as some sort of great thing and they are so great and looking out for their users, if they where, surely they would say "guys look we are a few months away from release, but just a heads up, we will support 4.x-9.2, so dont update, we also dont have anything for the n3ds atm but that may change"......no they are just as guilty as gateway for not keeping users informed if not worse as people looking to pre-order dont even know what it is they are pre-ordering lmao......all im saying is until you know what supercard are offering, don't make them out to be saints, as the most certainly aint



My problem with gatewait is they release tease videos say soon then don't release for months. SuperCard does not do this thus the reason I'm pushing DSTWO+ ATM but still would take a krikkzz DS/3ds cart vs any of these cheaply made mass produced Chinese cards.

I just want communication, is that so much to ask? And for you guys to get so mad at me for pointing it out must be hitting some nerves.

SuperCard also didn't make a tease video then say soon and put their DSTWO+ up for sale. They are trying to launch a product, there are no preorders so saying SuperCard does the same is off..

Gatewait took people's money on the false pretences of a soon release. Don't know what Defenition of soon yall are looking at but mine isn't months.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Wrong, other companies give status updates and ETA of products release, gatewait stays silent because they have a track record of saying a feature is coming soon just to sell more cards and then takes months to release... This isn't the first or the last time gatewait will do the hypetrain just to sell more cards.
> 
> Oh and il say it again, Krikzz would never imploy these tactics with his flashcarts and he has the best quality carts in the industry. I could msg KrikkZZ right now and get a reply from him within a few hours and will answer any question including potential new hardware releases and future os updates and their ETA.
> 
> ...


Go ask Ninty when the new fire emblem will release. 

Yea...


viral777 said:


> these silly questions, that people are asking, and nobody can answer. "when is gateway coming", "will 9.5 be supported", blah blah blah.


Wow, nice to see you back lol.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> My problem with gatewait is they release tease videos say soon then don't release for months. SuperCard does not do this thus the reason I'm pushing DSTWO+ ATM but still would take a krikkzz DS/3ds cart vs any of these cheaply made mass produced Chinese cards.


but as i have just said supercard are doing the exact same thing, they have said they are releasing "soon" for just as long as gateway.....except heres the kicker, gateway did actually release the main part of their promise, which was 5.x-9.2 support for the old 3ds's......supercard are still silent, if they weren't teasing they would of kept their mouths shut and not said anything at all about the DSTWO+....but no, its announced, its had about 5 different deadlines, and still nothing


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> My problem with gatewait is they release tease videos say soon then don't release for months. SuperCard does not do this thus the reason I'm pushing DSTWO+ ATM but still would take a krikkzz DS/3ds cart vs any of these cheaply made mass produced Chinese cards.
> 
> I just want communication, is that so much to ask? And for you guys to get so mad at me for pointing it out must be hitting some nerves.


 

Haven't seen any team provide an answer to any question without a wait time.  Get in line or get the next best card you feel deserves your cash.  Unsure why you need to take the hostility here because GW just roams, but does not respond here.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 26, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Go ask Ninty when the new fire emblem will release.
> 
> Yea...


I think a more proper sentence would be something like:
"Go ask Nintendo when they will release Mother 3 in America"


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Haven't seen any team provide an answer to any question without a wait time.  Get in line or get the next best card you feel deserves your cash.  Unsure why you need to take the hostility here because GW just roams, but does not respond here.



Fk man, does anybody read? Krikzz.com do some research, he will respond to your question within hours. Best flash cart maker in the industry bar none. Period, the end, fin .......


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 26, 2015)

This website should be renamed "3DSTemp".
It's all the users talk about anyway. 
That and Gateway.

Just look at the Recent Threads Feed, almost all of them are about 3DS, and one or two lost ones.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Fk man, does anybody read? Krikzz.com do some research, he will respond to your question within hours. Best flash cart maker in the industry bar none. Period, the end, fin .......


but again, irrelevant to the 3ds flashcard scene, and again, he makes niche products for retro consoles....yeah they are good quality and he will personally answer questions, but when you compare the amount of sales to that of say gateway, do you really think they could reply to each individual who buys their card, we are talking thousands, vs a few hundred

not to mention his customer base would mostly be fairly computer/technology savvy people vs, gateway who have hundreds of noobs and kids emailing them asking why it doesn't work on 9.5 or why they cant fit a memory stick pro duo in the card, i would imagine support for depreciated hardware is so much easier than a console that is constantly changing and fighting back in software updates


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Fk man, does anybody read? Krikzz.com do some research, he will respond to your question within hours. Best flash cart maker in the industry bar none. Period, the end, fin .......


 

I don't see how you can make that comparison, snes, genesis, gb/gba, gg, n64,etc...etc... those are systems from back in the day and are classic systems. Card teams of the newer generation systems are the ones that are having a hard time.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> but again, irrelevant to the 3ds flashcard scene, and again, he makes niche products for retro consoles....yeah they are good quality and he will personally answer questions, but when you compare the amount of sales to that of say gateway, do you really think they could reply to each individual who buys their card, we are talking thousands, vs a few hundred



All I'm asking is update on what's going on on their website. If they have enough time to make a bs tease video and post it they have 2 mins to post on their website an update on the situation. I can't belive you guy actually approve of how gatewait conducts their buisness towards their consumers.

The fact 1 person can do a better job then a bigger operation like gatewait is flabbergasting.


----------



## Diag (Feb 26, 2015)

hm gateway made a big deal of their n3ds support and delievered until now regarding that - nothing.
supercard made no big deal of their new card and delievered until now - nothing.

me as a customer prefers the second option.
yea i was stupid enough to buy a gateway, but we still got the right to be pissed off of their methods.
and i´ll happily jump the ship when dstwo+ releases without any pr bs hype.. i was never disappointed with the dstwo so i hope they´ll deliever this time another great card

of course it´s possible that they can drop shit too, but based on personal experiences i like the supercard team more. even if they haven´t released any 3ds card yet, that still gives me hope they will bring something full fledged


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> All I'm asking is update on what's going on on their website. If they have enough time to make a bs tease video and post it they have 2 mins to post on their website an update on the situation. I can't belive you guy actually approve of how gatewait conducts their buisness towards their consumers.
> 
> The fact 1 person can do a better job then a bigger operation like gatewait is flabbergasting.





gamesquest1 said:


> but again, irrelevant to the 3ds flashcard scene, and again, he makes niche products for retro consoles....yeah they are good quality and he will personally answer questions, but when you compare the amount of sales to that of say gateway, do you really think they could reply to each individual who buys their card, we are talking thousands, vs a few hundred
> 
> not to mention his customer base would mostly be fairly computer/technology savvy people vs, gateway who have hundreds of noobs and kids emailing them asking why it doesn't work on 9.5 or why they cant fit a memory stick pro duo in the card, i would imagine support for depreciated hardware is so much easier than a console that is constantly changing and fighting back in software updates


look im not saying gateway are great for doing the video and not delivering for so long, im just as impatient as the next guy, but im not going to chastise one team that has delivered an awful lot to the 3ds scene, then praise someone else who have made empty promises and not done anything in the past 5 years, or anything for the 3ds based on once upon a time they made a nice DS flashcard


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

Diag said:


> hm gateway made a big deal of their n3ds support and delievered until now regarding that - nothing.
> supercard made no big deal of their new card and delievered until now - nothing.
> 
> me as a customer prefers the second option.
> ...



Glad somone here has some sanity left and aren't blinded by gatewait fanboyisim.

I guess I see things differently because I'm not a 1 flashcart type of guy. I like to collect them and iv seen many over my years and currently own many different types. 

People don't seem to understand of all the flashcarts I own, gatewait has been by far the worst experience.

SuperCard has a track record of releasing great products and have the best DS cart by miles, I have super high hopes of a better priduct then gatewait.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 26, 2015)

This thread never fails to deliver when I'm looking for my daily dose vitriol, autism, and humor.  God bless it, I hope GW update never comes so we don't have to give up this internet treasure.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Glad somone here has some sanity left and aren't blinded by gatewait fanboyisim.
> 
> I guess I see things differently because I'm not a 1 flashcart type of guy. I like to collect them and iv seen many over my years and currently own many different types.
> 
> People don't seem to understand of all the flashcarts I own, gatewait has been by far the worst experience.


lol fanoyism....is criticizing one maker for doing pretty much exactly the same thing as the one they are praising, im not saying any of these flashcards are great customer friendly flashcards, but so far gateway have delivered, and delivered and delivered so many features, they have so far spearheaded the majority of all developments on the 3ds....i give respect where its due, supercard made a great NDS flashcard, gateway have so far provided the best out of all the 3ds flashcards in terms of developments and features, i prefer to rate teams based on merit, yeah gateway are slow, and their communication sucks, but they do deliver......super card, are slow, their communication sucks......difference is so far they haven't delivered anything....so for that i will not put any faith in them until they do


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Glad somone here has some sanity left and aren't blinded by gatewait fanboyisim.
> 
> I guess I see things differently because I'm not a 1 flashcart type of guy. I like to collect them and iv seen many over my years and currently own many different types.
> 
> ...


 
You compared a guy who creates flash cards for older systems that don't require much support to newer generation console backup card teams, which have to deal with firmware updates and constantly finding ways to beat the system....right. Let me guess......sky3ds doesn't have that problem?


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> This thread never fails to deliver when I'm looking for my daily dose vitriol, autism, and humor.  God bless it, I hope GW update never comes so we don't have to give up this internet treasure.



Tomorrow my Sky3ds will be here so less of me ranting trying to show the gatewaiters the light.

Have fun waiting peeps.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 26, 2015)

I just ordered Pokemon Omega Ruby so I have something to play  And sent back my MH4U.

So I have a Private Header and a few hours to spent <3


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 26, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Have fun transferring your saves  oh wait...


 

Why would I need to transfer my saves? Where would I need to transfer my saves?


----------



## Breith (Feb 26, 2015)

The header cannot be taken from any game? It has to be from a game you played on internet with?


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 26, 2015)

After spending a few hours with my Sky, I've gotta say, if I was stuck for this card forever, I would feel very dissatisfied lol. No CIA's is killing me, but at least No Ban No Sky is working fine.  Definitely can't wait for Gateway to release, need my old saves back  I've been noticing, the hype is dying here, why? I'm still super huped just like last time, it's just that I trust Gateway, so maybe they have something big coming. I don't feel a release, but I feel a bug feature coming up in the new Gateway update. Region swithing? GBA support? SNES support maybe lol. Anyways, I'm going to give my Sky as a present to my friend already, when my saves wiped, I was unbelievably pissed. Don't really have an incentive to buy it and most of the games I've been playing were eshop games, and I don't have an incentive to play anything else. Anyways, good luck Gatewaiters! I'm back on the train.


----------



## viral777 (Feb 26, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Go ask Ninty when the new fire emblem will release.
> 
> Yea...
> 
> Wow, nice to see you back lol.


 
I've been lurking everyday,


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 26, 2015)

Breith said:


> The header cannot be taken from any game? It has to be from a game you played on internet with?


 


You can pick any Header as I know. I picked a Header from a old 1 $ 3DS Game to play every game online on my old 3DS


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 26, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> I've been noticing, the hype is dying here, why? I'm still super huped just like last time, it's just that I trust Gateway, so maybe they have something big coming.


 

The hype is dying because last time Soon ® was used, it took them almost 4 months.
Now with DSTWO+ around the corner as well, you may as well have a working cart while waiting for a winner to emerge.
I doubt selling my Sky will be difficult. I mean seriously, if you can't make a post on Craigslist - you shouldn't be on this forum.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 26, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> Why would I need to transfer my saves? Where would I need to transfer my saves?


I'm guessing you're gonna buy a GW later?


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 26, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> The hype is dying because last time Soon ® was used, it took them almost 4 months.
> Now with DSTWO+ around the corner as well, you may as well have a working cart while waiting for a winner to emerge.
> I doubt selling my Sky will be difficult. I mean seriously, if you can't make a post on Craigslist - you shouldn't be on this forum.



You will get a 10-20% profit from selling it same with a gatewait. People locally want flash carts immediately when they figure out they exist, they don't want to wait a week for it to be shipped. Friend actually sold his gatewait for 100$ used and purchased a sky3ds.

Il probably sell my sky3ds when DSTWO+ released but I might keep it as a backup and sell my gatewait.


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 26, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I'm guessing you're gonna buy a GW later?


 

What is it with you and Gateway? 

Back when they were the only game around, I would say yes. But at the moment, they have some competition, with more on the way.

As long as my Sky lets me play MK and MH online (while staying on my 9.2 firmware), I will not even be looking.
When this is no longer the case, I will probably use it for a few more months just to finish my huge library of SP games (mostly RPG's), and then I will buy whatever is the superior card at the time.

This is a buyers market, a consumer market, and I want the best. Right now (for the N3DS) that is Sky. What it will be 4-6 months from now? I have no idea - but that is what I will buy. In the meantime, I am actually using my N3DS for what it was meant to do, and not Gatewaiting....



mrGREEK360 said:


> You will get a 10-20% profit from selling it same with a gatewait. People locally want flash carts immediately when they figure out they exist, they don't want to wait a week for it to be shipped. Friend actually sold his gatewait for 100$ used and purchased a sky3ds.
> 
> 
> Il probably sell my sky3ds when DSTWO+ released but I might keep it as a backup and sell my gatewait.




Exactly. Take a look at one of my older posts. I sold my GW for almost as much as what I paid for it AND got 3 FULL game carts as well. Then I turned around and sold them all on CL for almost $110.

So I made quite a bit more than 20%


----------



## Breith (Feb 26, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> You can pick any Header as I know. I picked a Header from a old 1 $ 3DS Game to play every game online on my old 3DS


 
I took mine from Zelda Ocarina of Time... I wanted a small game to do a quick dump. Didn't wanna wait 30mn or so to dump Bravely Default.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 26, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> What is it with you and Gateway?
> 
> Back when they were the only game around, I would say yes. But at the moment, they have some competition, with more on the way.
> 
> ...


You haven't really replied to my question but by the looks of it you're gonna go with GW once it gets released. And by doing that you fucked yourself over your saves, money and time. But I'm not here to judge, have fun playing your games.


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 26, 2015)

Breith said:


> I took mine from Zelda Ocarina of Time... I wanted a small game to do a quick dump. Didn't wanna wait 30mn or so to dump Bravely Default.


 

CAREFUL when doing this.

I have seen enough headers to see a few similarities between each title.

So if Nintendo is ANY good, they will have checks in place that match your header and title vs their title and list of possible headers.

Just FYI.

Check the FAQ in my post for more info.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 26, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> CAREFUL when doing this.
> 
> I have seen enough headers to see a few similarities between each title.
> 
> ...


 


Just in Case, can we "fake" the Header? so for example take a part of the Original Header and fake some Random Numbers? (In case they check for some matches)


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 26, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Just in Case, can we "fake" the Header? so for example take a part of the Original Header and fake some Random Numbers? (In case they check for some matches)


 

That is a pretty good idea. But I don't know...

Just rent whatever game you want and get its header.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 26, 2015)

Where you rent games? Only way I know is to order from Amazon and sent back and hope they accept it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 26, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Where you rent games? Only way I know is to order from Amazon and sent back and hope they accept it.


 
For free on your local city library?
Or is this only a thing in Germany?


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 26, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> You haven't really replied to my question but by the looks of it you're gonna go with GW once it gets released. And by doing that you fucked yourself over your saves, money and time. But I'm not here to judge, have fun playing your games.


 

I fucked myself by selling my GW for $160?
Gotcha.
You do understand that I basically traded my GW for a Sky3DS and $70....
I digress, I won't be explaining the economics here.

And I did reply to your question. But here is the TL;DR version:
In 4-6 months I will buy whatever the best cart on the market is. 
If it's a Sky (doubtful), I will stay with it. Otherwise either GW or DSTWO+ (or maybe an as of yet unannounced cart).


----------



## iViperz (Feb 26, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> For free on your local city library?
> Or is this only a thing in Germany?


You can rent games?? I've seen no such thing in the UK.


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 26, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Where you rent games? Only way I know is to order from Amazon and sent back and hope they accept it.


 
Literally any video game/movie rental shop. Google "Rent 3DS games zipcode". That should give you a few results.



sarkwalvein said:


> For free on your local city library?
> 
> Or is this only a thing in Germany?




We have Wii titles for rent at our library, not sure if we have any other systems there.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 26, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> For free on your local city library?
> Or is this only a thing in Germany?


 


I am in Germany but didn't know, I can rent 3DS Games on Libary :o


----------



## Breith (Feb 26, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> Check the FAQ in my post for more info.


What your FAQ has to do with it? Yeah, you say that it's probably not safe to use public header, but I wasn't speaking about that. This is a private header, my question was "does the source game matter?", nothing else.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 26, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> I am in Germany but didn't know, I can rent 3DS Games on Libary :o


 
At least in the Stadtbibliothek Braunschweig, you can.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 26, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> At least in the Stadtbibliothek Braunschweig, you can.


 


Yeah I noticed my one has it too. Crazy shit lol. Going to rent there Pokemon  when it is free. But I bet a lot of guys do this, so the Header isn't even Private =(


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 26, 2015)

The train must be playing this at all times for the N3DS hype to live!
http://www.ektoplazm.com/free-music/deerob-jayus
(Track 1)


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 26, 2015)

Breith said:


> What your FAQ has to do with it? Yeah, you say that it's probably not safe to use public header, but I wasn't speaking about that. This is a private header, my question was "does the source game matter?", nothing else.


 
Please READ the FAQ.
Specifically this section: More on Headers:


----------



## Breith (Feb 27, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> Please READ the FAQ.
> Specifically this section: More on Headers:


 
AHAH, I though it was in your signature. You should try to improve the presentation, this is not clear at all.


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 27, 2015)

Breith said:


> AHAH, I though it was in your signature. You should try to improve the presentation, this is not clear at all.


 

Tell me how. Seriously, I suck at writing guides (just got sick of people asking the same damn stuff over and over, with others giving them false info), please make suggestions in the FAQ thread and I will try to do it.


----------



## Breith (Feb 27, 2015)

I'll send you a PM with a proposition  .


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 27, 2015)

Breith said:


> I'll send you a PM with a proposition  .


 

Ooooh, a proposition? SEXAAAY!


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

Sex???? Where?? Want touu!


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 27, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> I fucked myself by selling my GW for $160?
> Gotcha.
> You do understand that I basically traded my GW for a Sky3DS and $70....
> I digress, I won't be explaining the economics here.
> ...









Good for you, but you still fucked yourself over. And FYI a used product is priced at 30-50% off its original price.


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 27, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Good for you, but you still fucked yourself over. And FYI a used product is priced at 30-50% off its original price.


 

Have you been to Gamestop?
Best Buy?

Apparently not.


----------



## MasterBro10 (Feb 27, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Good for you, but you still fucked yourself over. And FYI a used product is priced at 30-50% off its original price.


Omg how did he fuck himself over, he literally got a large profit from selling his Gateway, and when the exploit comes out, he can easily buy a new Gateway.


----------



## omgcat (Feb 27, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> Sky doesn't even work for ninjhax apparently with the blue button version.


bullshit i'm using it right now, read the KARL3ds thread.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 27, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> Have you been to Gamestop?
> Best Buy?
> 
> Apparently not.


WTF does a flashcard have to do with Gamestop or any other stores for that matter? It's public knowledge that any used product be it a pen, bike or a flashcard loses a minimum of %30 of its price. The "games"  you sold were worth $70 but a used Sky card is relatively worth $50.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 27, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> _*any*_


Well, eBay scalpers want to talk with you.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 27, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> WTF does a flashcard have to do with Gamestop or any other stores for that matter? It's public knowledge that any used product be it a pen, bike or a flashcard loses a minimum of %30 of its price. The "games" you sold were worth $70 but a used Sky card is relatively worth $50.


 
This this this. Depreciation of value is something people need to learn. Seemingly, a LOT of people.


----------



## TehLexinator (Feb 27, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> WTF does a flashcard have to do with Gamestop or any other stores for that matter? It's public knowledge that any used product be it a pen, bike or a flashcard loses a minimum of %30 of its price. The "games" you sold were worth $70 but a used Sky card is relatively worth $50.


 

Used games at BB or GS = 90% of the cost of new.

Selling a flashcart on CL and helping the other guy set it up is worth more than the cart itself because:
A - They get the cart the same day.
B - They get all the help they need in ensuring the cart works.

Look, I am done trying to explain things to you.

Every time I post, you come back with some utter nonsense that literally (not figuratively) lowers the IQ of everyone that reads it.

TL;DR - You win. I am wrong. Now I am going to go back to gaming on my Sky and N3DS. Enjoy doing... Whatever it is you do. (My guess is trolling).




BamItzMuffinz said:


> This this this. Depreciation of value is something people need to learn. Seemingly, a LOT of people.


Oh, I agree - but most people don't.
Take a look at eBay.

Take a look at Gamestop and Best Buy.
Take a look at any thrift store.
Hell take a look at scalpers.

Funny thing is, I recently sold my old Nintendo (and a gun) for almost $400. I had two controllers, and a few games that were selling on eBay for $10-$30 or so each. 
Craigslist... Use it... Love it


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 27, 2015)

TehLexinator said:


> Used games at BB or GS = 90% of the cost of new.
> 
> Selling a flashcart on CL and helping the other guy set it up is worth more than the cart itself because:
> A - They get the cart the same day.
> ...


You insulted me on the Internet, now I'm gonna cry 

But you're still too dense to understand that a flashcard is not something you could trade at Gamestop for "90%" of its price. And I sir am not a troll, I am simply pointing out that you're wrong and by doing so you curl up in a ball and start throwing insults because that's literally all you have left. All in all enjoy your product and your "$160"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 27, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> This this this. Depreciation of value is something people need to learn. Seemingly, a LOT of people.



Value = how much somebody will pay for a thing. That's all it means.


----------



## DevilHands (Feb 27, 2015)

cephalopoid said:


> On Gateway's website it says that it is compatible with the 3DS. If you expected something different, that's your own fault.
> 
> The video does not make that claim or any claims. You all just make assumptions.


 
What are you talking about? Are you just blind to whats actually on their website? There are no assumptions.

1. By November 14 2014, they said that they are in the process of *finalizing* support. heck... maybe I should copy paste this statement for you directly from their website.

Yes, you heard us right! If you have a 3DS, or a 2DS or a *New 3DS system that is running System Firmware 9.0.0-20, 9.1.0-20J or 9.2.0-20 then you WILL be able to use it with Gateway 3DS!*
We recommend the following to our interested users:
– If you are on native System Firmare 4.5, then please *stay at this version*.
– If you are on native System Firmware 5.0 or higher, then please update to 9.0.0-20, _*9.1.0-20J*_ or 9.2.0-20 and stay on this version. *Do not update beyond this version*.

Heck... at that time importing an N3DS was the smartest thing to do as they already claimed its going to work for Japanese N3DS as long as it stays below their required firmware.

2. By November 30, 2014 they created a video that states that *pictures are worth more than a thousand words* and uses an N3DS for their hack

3. By December 18, 2014 they made a statement that release is *coming soon* without even once saying that N3DS hack would not be included yet

4. After their 3.0 Beta release
Their official forum has claimed that its going to be a *3 launch phase* and this is already way past what they promise.

These stupid people that you claim only become stupid just because Gateway didn't deliver. Period.

*If they didn't say its coming soon and instead just claimed that they are working on it and that the support might take a while. Then I would have understand and just like you blamed the consumers for being impatient.*


As of this moment, I am not all that gaga for waiting for Gateway's support for N3DS as I still have a lot of backlog of games to play. It just ticks me off that there are people like you defending gateway and calling the consumers stupid.

If you still can't see my point, then there's no use arguing with you.



ShadowOne333 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Just because it says that it will be compatible with other consoles in a future update, doesn't mean the product is false advertising itself.
> It's a WIP. People should know what that means.
> ...


 
Still a bad comparison.
You don't see someone blatantly claiming that a cure for cancer will be coming out anytime soon and proceeds to advertise and claim that its just around the corner.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Good for you, but you still fucked yourself over. And FYI a used product is priced at 30-50% off its original price.



Ermmmm he can afford a new gateway if he needed to but with his sale he can almost possibly afford a DSTWO+ and a SKY3DS which I think is a better option for him then a single Gateway, I think he did alright, 

Tons of people out there have no idea how to setup a gateway and don't even care, if he can get somone to pay 160$ for him to set it up then more power to him, maybe il try to sell my gatewait with support to set it up.

Hurray for competition and no more gatewait monopoly. Competition is good, everyone should know that and want that.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 27, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> What are you talking about? Are you just blind to whats actually on their website? There are no assumptions.
> 
> 1. By November 14 2014, they said that they are in the process of *finalizing* support. heck... maybe I should copy paste this statement for you directly from their website.
> 
> ...


 
If I had bought a New 3DS with the idea of using it with Gateway, I would be mad by now.
Probably it is not false advertisement in a pure form, but they have unfairly manipulated their customers with the SOON™ campaign, probably trying not to lose market to Sky3DS.
I would always go Gateway instead of the boring Sky3DS, but I acknowledge they have rightfully won their N3DS customers' hate.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> What are you talking about? Are you just blind to whats actually on their website? There are no assumptions.
> 
> 1. By November 14 2014, they said that they are in the process of *finalizing* support. heck... maybe I should copy paste this statement for you directly from their website.
> 
> ...



Wow I forgot how much bs they were spewing in November other than the tease video, how anyone who supports Gatewaits practices is beyond me.


----------



## Breith (Feb 27, 2015)

I think none of us is supporting GW practices  . I think you're misinterpreting us. We are supporting the product.
Yes, they way of doing thing is disgusting but their are not the only one to do that. It's still a company that wanna sell his product. This is has nothing to do with the future product quality. They always released that they promised.

_And well, yes, if you don't wanna wait, just go buy another flashcard. No one here will care. Nor GW team._


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

Breith said:


> I think none of us is supporting GW practices  . I think you're misinterpreting us.
> Yes, they way of doing thing is disgusting but their are not the only one to do that. It's still a company that wanna sell his product. This is has nothing to do with the future product quality. They always released that they promised.
> 
> _And well, yes, if you don't wanna wait, just go buy another flashcard. No one here will care. Nor GW team._



As promised was soon not months later sorry lol but I don't agree. Yall should be voicing your frustrations not taking this hype train every single time silently...


----------



## satel (Feb 27, 2015)

the announcement should be made later today or tomorrow. 

tbh there shouldn't be an announcement after all this time,we should be expecting the update & nothing else but what can we say ? there is no real competition so they are free to do what they want & they know it.you guys remember when SKY3DS came out how they gave us CIA right away.


----------



## jscjml (Feb 27, 2015)

Man, i've been here lurking since November and theres STILL no New 3DS support.

Doesnt really bother me much anymore though, GW is lagging harder than anything else in the world right now so i just picked up a NA New 3DS 2 weeks ago and have been using it.

Thanks GW for taking $70 when i could've spent it on something else during that time, and actually bought your product *when it worked*. too bad it doesnt still, and probably wont for a long time.


----------



## Breith (Feb 27, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> As promised was soon not months later sorry lol but I don't agree. Yall should be voicing your frustrations not taking this hype train every single time silently...


Voicing to who? GW team doesn't care. GBAtemp members don't care. I'm just realistic (or maybe fatalistic), I cannot do anything about that, and no one can. I don't even think that Gary could do something.

So what everything is about? You can fill this thread with your anger and frustration if you want, actually this is really distracting, but don't expect an answer from anyone. Being rude on them is completely useless.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

satel said:


> the announcement should be made later today or tomorrow.
> 
> tbh there shouldn't be an announcement after all this time,we should be expecting the update & nothing else but what can we say ? there is no real competition so they are free to do what they want & they know it.you guys remember when SKY3DS came out how they gave us CIA right away.



Because competition is good, I feel many people here don't like competition with gatewait.


----------



## Breith (Feb 27, 2015)

satel said:


> the announcement should be made later today or tomorrow.
> 
> tbh there shouldn't be an announcement after all this time,we should be expecting the update & nothing else but what can we say ? there is no real competition so they are free to do what they want & they know it.you guys remember when SKY3DS came out how they gave us CIA right away.


 
Based on what? Gary post? You know, I think he was guessing more than knowing. Gary, if you're around tell me if I'm wrong, but I really have the impression than even if you maybe have more information than us, you're also a spectator in this history.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 27, 2015)

Breith said:


> Voicing to who? GW team doesn't care. GBAtemp members don't care. I'm just realistic (or maybe fatalistic), I cannot do anything about that, and no one can. I don't even think that Gary could do something.
> 
> So what everything is about? You can fill this thread with your anger and frustration if you want, actually this is really distracting, but don't expect an answer from anyone. Being rude on them is completely useless.




That's almost exactly what this thread is for these days. This is a place where people can vent their frustrations. There's no news. And when there is news you can pretty well guarantee it will be on the front page in a totally new thread. We'll finally be able to leave all of this frustration behind. 
But for now people need a place to yell. And so long as they remain civil with each other, they can yell their fucking heads off, here.


----------



## Breith (Feb 27, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> That's almost exactly what this thread is for these days. This is a place where people can vent their frustrations. There's no news. And when there is news you can pretty well guarantee it will be on the front page in a totally new thread. We'll finally be able to leave all of this frustration behind.
> But for now people need a place to yell. And so long as they remain civil with each other, they can yell their fucking heads off, here.


 
Yeah, I know, but I have the impression than some people didn't realize that and are still waiting for an answer.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Compare GW to the old PS2 hacking groups, and then tell me they are bad


 

So I found a dvd-r full of gba roms, unfortunately I have no mSD card to use...fml.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 27, 2015)

What are all you guys doing with your N3DS's at the moment that don't have Sky? They're not just sitting around, right? 

Currently using a DS flashcart on mine because 3DS games aren't cheap here... should hold me over until the update comes out!


----------



## oxenh (Feb 27, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> What are all you guys doing with your N3DS's at the moment that don't have Sky? They're not just sitting around, right?



I am trading pokemon between X and Y preparing for battle tomorrow with friends.


----------



## Breith (Feb 27, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> What are all you guys doing with your N3DS's at the moment that don't have Sky? They're not just sitting around, right?


 
Looking at it. It's a perfect decoration on my desk.


----------



## xdarkmario (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks like I'll have to make another impatient signature about N3ds support on gateway lol


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> What are all you guys doing with your N3DS's at the moment that don't have Sky? They're not just sitting around, right?
> 
> Currently using a DS flashcart on mine because 3DS games aren't cheap here... should hold me over until the update comes out!



I have around 15 3ds games and my DSTWO to use but hate harrying carts around. Main reason I purchase flash carts is so I don't have to bring my carts with me as I only purchase physical copies as I'm a collector. Many of games are still sealed, I use flash carts as a way to keep my original copy sealed.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 27, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> I have around 15 3ds games and my DSTWO to use but hate harrying carts around. Main reason I purchase flash carts is so I don't have to bring my carts with me as I only purchase physical copies as I'm a collector. Many of games are still sealed, I use flash carts as a way to keep my original copy sealed.


 
Used to be the reason I had a DS flashcart, because I hated having to carry around carts. Digital is love. But the problem for me is the cost, I don't like paying high price simply because where I live, so.

I do the same thing for my PS3 though, it's hacked running CFW but not because I wanna be a pirate. Plenty of games I have (especially Limited Editions) are still sealed and sitting on my shelf while I've got a rip running on the PS3.


----------



## LurkerA (Feb 27, 2015)

Can someone direct me more information for a "DSTWO+" card?  It's coming now?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 27, 2015)

LurkerA said:


> Can someone direct me more information for a "DSTWO+" card? It's coming now?


 
Sadly you will need to wait more tiems.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 27, 2015)

At the rate I'm going, I might as well buy every flashcart out there. Ergh. Ok, ordering QQ3DS nao.


----------



## SolarisHeights (Feb 27, 2015)

LurkerA said:


> Can someone direct me more information for a "DSTWO+" card? It's coming now?


 
they said by end of febrary but i am checking chinese forums now 2 see what they r saying


----------



## cephalopoid (Feb 27, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> What are you talking about? Are you just blind to whats actually on their website? There are no assumptions.
> 
> 1. By November 14 2014, they said that they are in the process of *finalizing* support. heck... maybe I should copy paste this statement for you directly from their website.
> 
> ...


 
*You will be able to* . . . that is future tense. Meaning, not now, but at sometime in the future.

From their products page, which shows* compatibility:*

*



*




Who are you that feels entitled to have any sort of communication? Are you a king? Some celebrity?

They owe you NOTHING other than what you bought. Show me where they promise you that they will always release every update.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 27, 2015)

cephalopoid said:


> *You will be able to* . . . that is future tense. Meaning, not now, but at sometime in the future.
> 
> From their products page, which shows* compatibility:*
> 
> ...


 
It actually did, at one stage, have New 3DS and New 3DS XL in that list on the side. They removed it. I'm not the only one who would have remember seeing it.


----------



## bobtheglob101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Sigh.. I'm getting off this train wreck *unfollows thread*. I'm mostly a lurker here so most won't care/recall but I have done this on the last waiting thread for the old 3DS and I will do this again for the N3DS, however this time I anticipate a much longer wait. I have RSS push notifications for my phone setup once again and I will wait this out (if it GW even delivers). I personally enjoyed the old thread IMO with the constant hyping and what not, but oh well. Farewell hype train passengers!


----------



## Timburpton (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyone knows if its possible to transfer sky3ds saves to GW and vice versa?


----------



## sonic2756 (Feb 27, 2015)

Timburpton said:


> Anyone knows if its possible to transfer sky3ds saves to GW and vice versa?


 
You can, but its a rather tedious process.


----------



## Timburpton (Feb 27, 2015)

How so though? Has someone created a thread?


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 27, 2015)

Timburpton said:


> Anyone knows if its possible to transfer sky3ds saves to GW and vice versa?


 

My experience:
You need a 3DS running CFW, export savedata from Sky3DS to CIA via SaveDataFilter then copy that savedata to CIA of a 3DS running GW Emunand, then import that CIA's savedata to GW.


----------



## Breith (Feb 27, 2015)

Timburpton said:


> Anyone knows if its possible to transfer sky3ds saves to GW and vice versa?​


 
Short answer: with the Sky alone : no.


----------



## Timburpton (Feb 27, 2015)

thaikhoa said:


> My experience:
> You need a 3DS running CFW, export savedata from Sky3DS to CIA via SaveDataFilter then copy that savedata to CIA of a 3DS running GW Emunand, then import that CIA's savedata to GW.


 
I have got a SD card setup with CFW. So basically it will the same method as transferring retail game saves to GW?


----------



## sonic2756 (Feb 27, 2015)

thaikhoa said:


> My experience:
> You need a 3DS running CFW, export savedata from Sky3DS to CIA via SaveDataFilter then copy that savedata to CIA of a 3DS running GW Emunand, then import that CIA's savedata to GW.


You don't technically need CFW. Just get a CIA of the game and use the eShop transfer tool.


----------



## wyll001 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hopping Hares and Racing Rats, that *A WHOLE LOT* of replies !!!
if you don't mind another rumor, i heard somewhere that Sky3DS already on it, (though i don't know what he meant by "on it" exactly).


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 27, 2015)

sonic2756 said:


> You don't technically need CFW. Just get a CIA of the game and use the eShop transfer tool.


 

eShop transfer tool won't detect CIA piracy. Moreover, GW mode won't play any 3DS gamecard, classicmod won't play any CIA. That's why I need to use CFW.


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 27, 2015)

Timburpton said:


> I have got a SD card setup with CFW. So basically it will the same method as transferring retail game saves to GW?


 

Yes, it is but I'm not quite sure about Card2 type. For Card2 I use Powersaves with original header from the retail gamecard.


----------



## Timburpton (Feb 27, 2015)

thaikhoa said:


> Yes, it is but I'm not quite sure about Card2 type. For Card2 I use Powersaves with original header from the retail gamecard.


 
Ok. That doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

Guiz, tomorrow is either the statement from them, or the release. Even DSTwo+ said they would release before the end of the month. So let's see what goes on tomorrow. I for one, am seriously excited for then  

A lot of the other days have been hopeless since it makes no sense to see it on those days, but I honestly have a gut feeling that it's tomorrow for the first time during the n3DS hype ^.^


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

Ocarina of time is such a good game, never finished it or played it much on n64 and even the 3ds I didn't play much but I restarted and now at the fire temple, what an amazing game especially on the new 3ds xl as I. Using the 3d really for the first time or longer then 10 minutes like on the regular 3ds xl.

Next will be majoras mask, haven't touched my retail cart since launch because I want to finish Zelda Ocarina of Time first,

Man I love SuperStable 3D , I play all my games with 3d vs 10 minutes when first purchasing a game on regular 3ds and cutscenes. I really hope nintendo sticks with 3d on their handhelds, they have finally made it usable and to remove it from their next console would be heart breaking to me. I feel 3d gaming really makes nintendo handhelds unique.

So what is everyone playing on their new 3ds ?

Here are a few games im going to replay on my new 3ds again to experience the 3D and experience how the game was made to be played,

Starfox 64 - short game really looks good in 3d
Resident Evil Revelations - another amazing looking game, had to restart as I was 7 hours in and forgot everything.
Domkey Kong Returns 3D - great game but the cart/rocket ship levels are so damn hard.
Super Mario 3D Land - was about 30% finished now I'm at world 8 about to finish, stunning in 3d imo.

Those are the games I'm playing while waiting for my SKY3DS or the Gateway update to show up.



2Hack said:


> Guiz, tomorrow is either the statement from them, or the release. Even DSTwo+ said they would release before the end of the month. So let's see what goes on tomorrow. I for one, am seriously excited for then
> 
> A lot of the other days have been hopeless since it makes no sense to see it on those days, but I honestly have a gut feeling that it's tomorrow for the first time during the n3DS hype ^.^



I want to believe but deep down I feel it's not coming anytime soon.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 27, 2015)

Any news on the last 10 pages???


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 27, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Any news on the last 10 pages???


 

Nah not really, just arguing and boring stuff and garyopa saying something about something not really news


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 27, 2015)

Cool
Lets hope we will have some official announcement in the weekend


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 27, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> Started on Feb 19th and lasts 15 days. Today is the 8th day and most return to work by the 8th day.


 
*the 9th day. but i dont think the lunar new year is the reason that why GW dont release it.

BTW, someone heard that some lawsuit  issues on 6 March ?



ehnoah said:


> Lets hope Gateway start work again, if they are Chinese


 
for Sky workers, could be.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Guiz, tomorrow is either the statement from them, or the release. Even DSTwo+ said they would release before the end of the month. So let's see what goes on tomorrow. I for one, am seriously excited for then
> 
> A lot of the other days have been hopeless since it makes no sense to see it on those days, but I honestly have a gut feeling that it's tomorrow for the first time during the n3DS hype ^.^















(or not).


----------



## DevilHands (Feb 27, 2015)

cephalopoid said:


> *You will be able to* . . . that is future tense. Meaning, not now, but at sometime in the future.
> 
> From their products page, which shows* compatibility:*
> 
> ...



Looking as how you completely missed the point. Ignored everything I said. See only what you want to see from the website and acting dumb.

This is the most suitable counter argument for you as everything else is just waste of breath for you to handle.

blah blah blah blah


----------



## wbsddgg (Feb 27, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> What else can we do to get the release though? XD
> We can only wait. D:


 
nah nah nah, I want to find the GW's work place by following my network wire,

then.....

FIRE IN THE HOLE !!!!!



Madao64 said:


> .....In the time I went for a nap, everyone starts to discuss stuff bout Japanese.
> 
> 全然分からないよ～　(I don't understand at all~)


 
your name reminds me something one or two, Madao sama!

you know who はせがわ たいぞう is? i love him ~

btw，よ～ is words of modally , well how to describe it in english ?


----------



## congzing (Feb 27, 2015)

this topic change from gatewait to nihongo


----------



## dustmite (Feb 27, 2015)

While we are thinking in terms of minutes, hours and days - Gateway is thinking
in weeks, months and years.


----------



## a1425367898 (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh,please.
I dont think GW is a Chinese team.
If they do, why the iQue 3ds always be supported after every other regions.
_*snip*_


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 27, 2015)

wbsddgg said:


> your name reminds me something one or two, Madao sama!
> 
> you know who はせがわ たいぞう is? i love him ~
> 
> btw，よ～ is words of modally , well how to describe it in english ?


Well, the best I can explain it is in terms of Singlish, where you heard/know of how we tend to end our sentences with "lah", "lor", "ah, etc. 

Similarly, from my perspective and horrible opinion, I find that よ, なぁ and others behave similarly, perhaps to add a certain expression to a sentence.


Anyhow, I successfully ordered QQ3DS. Now to see where it ships from and laugh that it ships from HK instead of SG.
So how's everyone doing on the ded train so far?



a1425367898 said:


> Oh,please.
> I dont think GW is a Chinese team.
> If they do, why the iQue 3ds always be supported after every other regions.


Like I mentioned b4, for all we know, the dev team could be CHINESE, but not from mainland China. 6_^


----------



## zoogie (Feb 27, 2015)

a1425367898 said:


> Oh,please.
> I dont think GW is a Chinese team.
> If they do, why the iQue 3ds always be supported after every other regions.


Agree. You also have to remember their "Chinese Mafia" quote about a year ago disparagingly referring to Gateway clones. Doesn't seem like something a Chinese person would say.


----------



## the3dsguy (Feb 27, 2015)

cephalopoid said:


> *You will be able to* . . . that is future tense. Meaning, not now, but at sometime in the future.
> 
> From their products page, which shows* compatibility:*
> 
> ...


 
you sir are stupid, fucking go to school, take business, and learn that what gateway did was classic. clearly Gatewait advised everyone of what it CAN do, WILL do, etc. although gatewait didnt tell everyone to buy their product, their type of marketing will lead people to INVEST in their product because of a already strong foundation and reputation they built up.

but let me tell you, after this incident, their reputation has gone down the toilet. there are however ignorant self centered assholes such as yourself, who blame the people that invested in gatewait, rather then defend them. that gatewaits a saint and that they made no mistake whatsoever. they hyped their product cause they know people will invest, much like preodering a game.they hyped their product so people would wait and not buy sky. their tactics is clear and although they did not advertise that this is what it does currently, its that they advertise, its what it CAN and WILL do.

much like the stocks, you are investing in a product, housing, whatever the fuck. companies like gateway announce features and hype things up so people will invest. and when they fail to deliver, people will get upset.

OPEN YOUR FUCKING EYES. - did you hear about the PS VITA incident? sony got sued because they claimed a bunch of shit before the ps vita released. sony made claims that "THESE FEATURES" WILL BE SUPPORTED. WELL THEY NEVER DELIVERED. if not make sure you read it at the link below. CLASS ACTION lawsuit. BAM we were all rewarded a credit.

and i quote from the website *"The FTC sued Sony Computer Entertainment America over its ad claims it made in the run-up to the February 2012 launch of the handheld game console" *and won

*Misleading Advertising*

*The misleading advertising provisions enforced by the Competition Bureau prohibit making any deceptive representations for the purpose of promoting a product or a business interest, and encourage the provision of sufficient information to allow consumers to make informed choices.*
The false or misleading representations and deceptive marketing practices provisions of the Competition Act contain a general prohibition against materially false or misleading representations. They also *prohibit making performance representations* which are not based on adequate and proper tests, *misleading warranties and guarantees*, false or misleading ordinary selling price representations, untrue, misleading or unauthorized use of tests and testimonials, *bait and switch selling*, double ticketing and the sale of a product above its advertised price. Further, the promotional contest provisions prohibit contests that do not disclose required information.
The Consumer Packaging and Labelling Act, Textile Labelling Act and Precious Metals Marking Act all contain prohibitions regarding false or misleading representations. *They also require certain labelling or marking information aimed at assisting consumers in making informed purchasing decisions.*

*http://www.cleveland.com/consumeraffairs/index.ssf/2014/11/sony_to_give_refunds_to_playst.html*


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 27, 2015)

the3dsguy said:


> *Misleading Advertising*


 

Good luck suing gateway, which is not a company and sells no products.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 27, 2015)

Godson777 said:


> But what about running my legit games from eShop while on gateway mode?


 

Oh yeah that works fine no worries


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 27, 2015)

davhuit said:


> (or not).


Oh the truth I'd most definitely out there. We just need our top alien collaborater's to stop jerkin our chickens n be straight with us!


----------



## SolarisHeights (Feb 27, 2015)

gateway made and owns sky3ds in secret..

pls listen.

1. they find n3ds exploit... its working!!

2. how to make MAX money now?

do we released working exploit 2 gateway?..... no no.. no....stupid stupid... many ppl already have gateway!!! they dont make $$$$$ only some sales. from new custiomer.

3. how to make MAX $$ then?? : ..........make ppl buy new cart.............sky3ds(actually a gateway), but put limit simple version of exploit on it.

4. Tell ppl gateway comming SOON!... nd stop posting, go to bank, set up tent and wait....
..........1 day pass. 2 months. 5 months. .....

SKY 3DS SALES :
1 day : 5
2 month : 30
5 months : 500
x10

ppl anger n say : gatewat evil dont care us, gateway will not come 4 us, leave gateway now!!!!!!!


step 5. wait untill every person bought has sky 3ds.

wstep 6 : release gateway full and make some more sales $$$$


brb


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 27, 2015)

_*snip*_

Btw, QQ3DS is essentially just a re-labeled Sky3DS, correct?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 27, 2015)

SolarisHeights said:


> gateway made and owns sky3ds in secret..
> 
> pls listen.
> 
> ...


 

That would be hilarious and all the sky and gateway fans arguments would seem silly as they are all targeting the same person ROFL

So much for flame wars


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 27, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Lol. I wonder how many more conspiracy theories we have on the 2.
> 
> Btw, QQ3DS is essentially just a re-labeled Sky3DS, correct?


 
yeah its an identical copy with a different sticker. I couldnt find any in stock anywhere tho :/ most places are sold out and since the sky distributor figured out who qq3ds is there wont be anymore stock lol


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 27, 2015)

SolarisHeights said:


> gateway made and owns sky3ds in secret..
> 
> pls listen.
> 
> ...


 
This... is genius! Why didn't I think of it!

inb4 it turns out to be true. Flame wars begin!


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 27, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> yeah its an identical copy with a different sticker. I couldnt find any in stock anywhere tho :/ most places are sold out and since the sky distributor figured out who qq3ds is there wont be anymore stock lol


Now you made me worried that I bought one. ;_;
Oh well, I just hafta believe.....
That Gozenbaby hasn't completely sold off their entire stock.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 27, 2015)

Lol. Anyone offering to print this and stick it on your QQ/Sky3DS?


----------



## aofelix (Feb 27, 2015)

you are still all so stupid for applying ethical grounds, arguments and consumer law to a piracy company selling illegal flatcarts.
i really would have thought there would be no need for explanation. 



anyway look at all these sky3DS users playing their games like dumbasses having to press a button to change gamers and playing their games in super 3D for a solid... 4, 5 months now if they got an AUS 3DS? 

Whilst we are the real winners, patiently waiting. My patience is so good now that I'm quietly confident I could raise children no matter how naughty they are. thanks GW. u da man.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

Good morning, another day of no news. YAY. 

PS: T-Shirt is Gold / White, depend on your Monitor, with IPS Pannel you see it clearly.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

the3dsguy said:


> you sir are stupid, fucking go to school, take business, and learn that what gateway did was classic. clearly Gatewait advised everyone of what it CAN do, WILL do, etc. although gatewait didnt tell everyone to buy their product, their type of marketing will lead people to INVEST in their product because of a already strong foundation and reputation they built up.
> 
> but let me tell you, after this incident, their reputation has gone down the toilet. there are however ignorant self centered assholes such as yourself, who blame the people that invested in gatewait, rather then defend them. that gatewaits a saint and that they made no mistake whatsoever. they hyped their product cause they know people will invest, much like preodering a game.they hyped their product so people would wait and not buy sky. their tactics is clear and although they did not advertise that this is what it does currently, its that they advertise, its what it CAN and WILL do.
> 
> ...


 


So is there a class action lawsuit against gateway, because I would sure like to join that hype train.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 27, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> So is there a class action lawsuit against gateway, because I would sure like to join that hype train.


 
I don't think GateWay could be sued for anything.

Ultimately, they're not really a company as such AND flash cards are not really illegal. Only what you do with them makes it illegal.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> I don't think GateWay could be sued for anything.
> 
> Ultimately, they're not really a company as such AND flash cards are not really illegal. Only what you do with them makes it illegal.


 

shhh...I wanna see if some fool wants to start that up.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

A german Law suit even allowed to crack the System. If some easy Media Share blocked by a Company like Nintendo, it is allowed to crack their Software. Decided from one of the biggest law suiter.

PS: Overwatch is starting  Another Hypetrain to join


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 27, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> A german Law suit even allowed to crack the System. If some easy Media Share blocked by a Company like Nintendo, it is allowed to crack their Software. Decided from one of the biggest law suiter.
> 
> PS: Overwatch is starting  Another Hypetrain to join


 
Overwatch?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> A german Law suit even allowed to crack the System. If some easy Media Share blocked by a Company like Nintendo, it is allowed to crack their Software. Decided from one of the biggest law suiter.
> 
> PS: Overwatch is starting  Another Hypetrain to join


 

Define media or point to the actual law.


----------



## chris_247 (Feb 27, 2015)

Well I've been waiting since early december for this crap and finally gave up. Sold my new 3ds and got the old 3ds xl with a circle pad pro. I dont even use the 3d so i could care less about face tracking. Now gateway is going to release the update for N3ds before my old 3ds xl gets delivered and I'm gona shoot my self.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

http://www.teltarif.de/nintendo-ds-wii-spiele-kopie-recht/news/54189.html

This state, it is allowed to crack the System, if they block you in personal freedom. For example, if you make a Photo and 3DS System crypt the File so you can't use it at your own, then it is allowed to crack the System, to make it possible to use this file.



> Das EU-Recht sehe derartige Schutz-Vorkehrungen aber nur vor, um dasUrheberrecht zu schützen, urteilte heute der Europäische Gerichtshof in Luxemburg (Rechtssache C-355/12). Knack-Software, die anderen Zwecken dient, könne dagegen erlaubt sein.


 
Bascially, as long as it not used to use Piracity it is legal


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

What is nintendo blocking users from?


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

As I read there, free Multimedia, it seems they crypt something or some else. Dunno exactly.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 27, 2015)

So wait basically if you own a Sky card without a private header youre screwed?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> As I read there, free Multimedia, it seems they crypt something or some else. Dunno exactly.


 
What is free multimedia?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> So wait basically if you own a Sky card without a private header youre screwed?


 

This was all about a yr ago.......... looks like its a go for encryption to block piracy but a no go on blocking 3rd party content. I believe the main issue here was Nintendo was blocking stuff from Youtube, can't remember.


----------



## satel (Feb 27, 2015)

Breith said:


> Based on what? Gary post? You know, I think he was guessing more than knowing. Gary, if you're around tell me if I'm wrong, but I really have the impression than even if you maybe have more information than us, you're also a spectator in this history.


 

yes based on gary's post & the gateway's latest low stock vs chinese new year excuse.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 27, 2015)

Come to think of it, what happened to Bortz?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Come to think of it, what happened to Bortz?


 

Vacay?


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 27, 2015)

satel said:


> yes based on gary's post & the gateway's latest low stock vs chinese new year excuse.


 

Does Gary work for/with Gateway?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> Does Gary work for or with Gateway?


 

No, GW sponsors the maxconsole site so therefore they have an official section for GW.


----------



## satel (Feb 27, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> Does Gary work for/with Gateway?


 

he's close to them,his role is to host their gw files & official gw forum.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 27, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Come to think of it, what happened to Bortz?



He's still around. There's just less reason for him to get irate these days.


----------



## Leslie White (Feb 27, 2015)

Do you think the GW update for the new3ds will be released this week-end ?

I want to believe !


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 27, 2015)

Leslie White said:


> Do you think the GW update for the new3ds will be released this week-end ?
> 
> I want to believe !


 

Of course it will be released! ........................................................... NOT! 

Who knows... we can only hope!


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

Leslie White said:


> Do you think the GW update for the new3ds will be released this week-end ?
> 
> I want to believe !


 

Hope so, or else they might as well just say its impossible to do without breaking certain functions.


----------



## Leslie White (Feb 27, 2015)

For now, my New3DSXL is basically just a paperweight ! Hope it's gonna change ... SOON™


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 27, 2015)

Leslie White said:


> Do you think the GW update for the new3ds will be released this week-end ?
> 
> I want to believe !


If it manages to be out this weekend, and b4 my QQ3DS arrives, then at the very least I have a back up.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 27, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> If it manages to be out this weekend, and b4 my QQ3DS arrives, then at the very least I have a back up.


I won't hold my breath Gary said they sent him an email last week that said they would release an announcement " soon"
And last time before release of 9.2 support they said. "Within a few days"
They  released 9.2support 2weeks later ,so to GW "within a few days" =2weeks
Now if we extrapolate from that , that "within days" means 2weeks we can infer that "soon " means a metric fuck ton longer than 2 weeks


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 27, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Now you made me worried that I bought one. ;_;
> Oh well, I just hafta believe.....
> That Gozenbaby hasn't completely sold off their entire stock.


 
Scroll to the bottom of gozenbaby.com theres this section outlines in orange


> Note:Stock and Availability shown on this site is for your reference only. While we strive to provide the most accurate and timely stock and availability information, availability information may become out of date and may change between the time you added an item to cart and the time your order is received.​Quantities on clearance items are limited. Prices are current at time of posting. Reserves the right to change prices at any time without notice.​



Maybe shoot them a message and ask?


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

While wait, go play Hotline Miami


----------



## claude71160 (Feb 27, 2015)

if that is so purchase early next month console because it's already in a while they say mainly worked on it on video it looks already finished ..... knowing that not put much time for 2D so basically they have already done and do not care about us behind their computer !!!!!! again I them, and postage was earlier this week more than 30 email without anything in return !!!! is abused !!!!


----------



## weatMod (Feb 27, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> En anglais svp


"bath and so is much bought the console early next month because its been already for some time been working on it that says above all on his video looks already finished ..... knowing that he is not half as much time so for 2D basically it is already finished and he foute us behind their computer !!!!!! again I them, and postage was earlier this week more than 30 email without anything in return !!!! will and abused !!!"

Got to love google translate lol


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 27, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> While wait, go play Hotline Miami


 
So hyped for Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number. Preordered and waiting, playing the first one for now.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 27, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Scroll to the bottom of gozenbaby.com theres this section outlines in orange
> 
> Maybe shoot them a message and ask?


Oh well. I'll just... see how it goes. The order got processed...... and I ordered my GW from them and they took 3-4 days just to ship it, not inclusive of the 1 week time it took afterwards to reach my home.


----------



## claude71160 (Feb 27, 2015)

if that is so purchase early next month console because it's already in a while they say mainly worked on it on video it looks already finished ..... knowing that not put much time for 2D so basically they have already done and do not care about us behind their computer !!!!!! again I them, and postage was earlier this week more than 30 email without anything in return !!!! is abused !!!!


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 27, 2015)

claude71160 said:


> bain si s'et sa autant acheté la console début du mois prochain car sa fait deja depuis un moment qui dise travaillé dessus surtout que sur des vidéo sa a l'air déjà fini.....sachant quil on pas mi autant de temps pour la 2D donc en gros il on déjà fini et il se foute de nous derrière leur ordi!!!!!! de plus je leur et envoié debut de semaine plus de 30 email sans rien avoir en retour!!!! s'et abusé!!!!


Please do try to respond in english if possible, before we get Bortz'ed again.



weatMod said:


> "bath and so is much bought the console early next month because its been already for some time been working on it that says above all on his video looks already finished ..... knowing that he is not half as much time so for 2D basically it is already finished and he foute us behind their computer !!!!!! again I them, and postage was earlier this week more than 30 email without anything in return !!!! will and abused !!!"
> 
> Got to love google translate lol


 
The only thing I understood from it based on my mediocre French skills, was something about "debut, working", which I'm pretty sure is not what he said. ;_;


----------



## Mrbaghead (Feb 27, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Please do try to respond in english if possible, before we get Bortz'ed again.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I understood from it based on my mediocre French skills, was something about "debut, working", which I'm pretty sure is not what he said. ;_;


I'm surpised I understood the majority of it, I thought taking french in high school would be useless. French 2 lol.


----------



## Leslie White (Feb 27, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Please do try to respond in english if possible, before we get Bortz'ed again.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I understood from it based on my mediocre French skills, was something about "debut, working", which I'm pretty sure is not what he said. ;_;


 

And his french isn't even correct ! Got to read it twice to understand lol


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 27, 2015)

All I can say is I am ashamed of my French skills, I barely understood a couple of words.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 27, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> All I can say is I am ashamed of my French skills, I barely understood a couple of words.


>1 month's worth of french lessons spread over 5 months
>Introduction to French

;_;


----------



## mathieulh (Feb 27, 2015)

Leslie White said:


> And his french isn't even correct ! Got to read it twice to understand lol


 
Yeah, I was about to point out that his French is full of mistakes to begin with. (wrong spelling, improper use of the past tense ("é" rather than the infinitive "er") which in French is an obvious giveaway for poor grammar)
using "sa" rather than the demonstrative "ça/cela" using "et" rather than "est" (basically using "and" rather than "be" just because it sounds similar...)

The mistakes are never-ending, there must be at least 20 obvious spelling/grammar mistakes in those 2 lines of text. I'd rather not go on and pinpoints the others (which by the way I haven't missed... :/)

Unfortunately it seems the French schooling system is rather lacking these days and has left plenty of people unable to speak/write in their native language properly.

I know French is a complex language, but that's no excuse to botch it, especially if you are born in a French speaking country. Just my two cents.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

claude71160 said:


> bain si s'et sa autant acheté la console début du mois prochain car sa fait deja depuis un moment qui dise travaillé dessus surtout que sur des vidéo sa a l'air déjà fini.....sachant quil on pas mi autant de temps pour la 2D donc en gros il on déjà fini et il se foute de nous derrière leur ordi!!!!!!  de plus je leur et envoié debut de semaine plus de 30 email sans rien avoir en retour!!!! s'et abusé!!!!


You know what's abuse? Sending them 30 emails in ONE WEEK. Imagine getting back from vacation only to have to read 30 emails of insults and abuse. And that's from one guy only. 
They are human too. Prone to make mistakes, prone to having feelings. 

They said they were almost done, for all we know is that they were almost done. Be patient. Who are you going to cry to if they never release? Human rights? You wanna sue them? 

Get real bro. There is absolutely nothing we can do but enjoy the wait. 

They should be releasing something today or tomorrow. I have a feeling it will be today ^.^


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You know what's abuse? Sending them 30 emails in ONE WEEK. Imagine getting back from vacation only to have to read 30 emails of insults and abuse. And that's from one guy only.
> They are human too. Prone to make mistakes, prone to having feelings.
> 
> They said they were almost done, for all we know is that they were almost done. Be patient. Who are you going to cry to if they never release? Human rights? You wanna sue them?
> ...


 

These guys don't care, I don't even know why they got into this if they didn't know what they were getting into.


----------



## aofelix (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You know what's abuse? Sending them 30 emails in ONE WEEK. Imagine getting back from vacation only to have to read 30 emails of insults and abuse. And that's from one guy only.
> They are human too. Prone to make mistakes, prone to having feelings.
> 
> They said they were almost done, for all we know is that they were almost done. Be patient. Who are you going to cry to if they never release? Human rights? You wanna sue them?
> ...


 


yeah and those 30 emails crashed their productivity cos they had to read those 30 emails and reply to them. before they knew it, their day was over. 

then the cycle replicates each and every day.

everyone have some heart for gateway!! 

they've paid us all this money for our services and deserve some respect... oh... wait..


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

I hope most of these guys realize that if it wasn't for GW they wouldn't be downgrading there consoles, I mean you guys are using there files and exploits. I've search the previous yr threads, specifically in the Homebrew section and did not see anybody provide this kind of information.


----------



## redboyke (Feb 27, 2015)

ok quick question i have a 3ds 4.5 with gateway with 9.2 emunand and i have a n3ds 9.0 with sky3ds i want to play some local multiplayer games if wich one should be the host? if i host with emunand 9.2 will it tell the n3ds it has an update?
or do i host with n3ds?


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh hey, Bortz is back. Welcome back.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh shit, I guess he's not on Vacay.


----------



## johnboyjr (Feb 27, 2015)

any news yet?


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 27, 2015)

You know what else this thread is great for? Removing trolls. If you find youself locked out of this thread, you can be sure I am ready to collect your tears.


----------



## PeepersCreepers (Feb 27, 2015)

If any of you guys want to actually use your New 3DS, I suggest going with a SKY3DS for now.
It's well worth it.

The new 3D is spectacular and makes even old games I beat with 3D mode turned off seem epic.

Honestly, after playing games on my new handheld, I will never go back to the old, classic 3DS.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

PeepersCreepers said:


> If any of you guys want to actually use your New 3DS, I suggest going with a SKY3DS for now.
> It's well worth it.
> 
> The new 3D is spectacular and makes even old games I beat with 3D mode turned off seem epic.
> ...


I agree completely on this.
The New 3D tracking feature is AWESOME!

Now the 3D doesn't seem stiff and you don't need to be at a precise angle for it.
I was amazed when I got to play a 3D game in it, the 3D feature certainly pops out in whatever direction you see it.


----------



## Leslie White (Feb 27, 2015)

I can't access the GW site. Do I have a problem with my internet or is it the update coming ?


----------



## jaynecobb (Feb 27, 2015)

PeepersCreepers said:


> If any of you guys want to actually use your New 3DS, I suggest going with a SKY3DS for now.
> It's well worth it.
> 
> The new 3D is spectacular and makes even old games I beat with 3D mode turned off seem epic.
> ...


i'm just not sure that my wife is gonna be happy with me spending another $80 or so.

she's been grimming me to get the backlog of games completed before trying to move on to the 3ds games.


----------



## PeepersCreepers (Feb 27, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I agree completely on this.
> The New 3D tracking feature is AWESOME!
> 
> Now the 3D doesn't seem stiff and you don't need to be at a precise angle for it.
> I was amazed when I got to play a 3D game in it, the 3D feature certainly pops out in whatever direction you see it.


 

Yeah, and no more headaches for me either, which I never thought possible.
I got my Sky3DS yesterday and played MH for about 3 hours, only to switch to MM and play for 2 more.
O3DS would have my fingers cramped and with a headache after about an hour and a half.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 27, 2015)

Leslie White said:


> I can't access the GW site. Do I have a problem with my internet or is it the update coming ?


Its on your side buddy.


----------



## Breith (Feb 27, 2015)

satel said:


> yes based on gary's post & the gateway's latest low stock vs chinese new year excuse.


 
Well, so has I said, I think it's more guessing than knowing... But we'll see.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 27, 2015)

PeepersCreepers said:


> If any of you guys want to actually use your New 3DS, I suggest going with a SKY3DS for now.
> It's well worth it.
> 
> The new 3D is spectacular and makes even old games I beat with 3D mode turned off seem epic.
> ...


 

The thing is most people don't want to buy a SKy and then get a Gateway, even if Sky lasts for another 3 years £180 at the bare minimum is a bit much for 2 flashcarts


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

PeepersCreepers said:


> Yeah, and no more headaches for me either, which I never thought possible.
> I got my Sky3DS yesterday and played MH for about 3 hours, only to switch to MM and play for 2 more.
> O3DS would have my fingers cramped and with a headache after about an hour and a half.


Indeed.
No more headaches and odd 3D positioning.
I only played one retail game with it and it was sweet!

I don't have a Sky3DS unfortunately, I will wait for the Gateway update for my N3DS since I don't want to start wearing it down in vain. 
Oh and also because I haven't gotten a screen protective layer for it. XD


----------



## Leslie White (Feb 27, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> Its on your side buddy.


 

Darn, I felt a glimpse of hope. So disappointed


----------



## jaynecobb (Feb 27, 2015)

PeepersCreepers said:


> Wait. Your wife WANTS you to complete a backlog of games......... Oh yeah..... Poor you
> 
> My wife wants me to spend more time with her and less gaming, but you know.......
> 
> Lol sorry, did my hate and jealousy seep through in that post? I meant...... No, I pretty much typed what I meant


yeah, i'm definitely lucky. especially seeing as she hasn't divorced or killed me after 17 years of marriage


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 27, 2015)

Leslie White said:


> Darn, I felt a glimpse of hope. So disappointed


 

Hmm weird, seems to be working for me

P.S: Guys, don't forget about SonyUSA's Minecraft Server, pm here for info


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I agree completely on this.
> The New 3D tracking feature is AWESOME!
> 
> Now the 3D doesn't seem stiff and you don't need to be at a precise angle for it.
> I was amazed when I got to play a 3D game in it, the 3D feature certainly pops out in whatever direction you see it.


 

I think the message was clear on that one.........but I believe alot of these members are still running p4 processors.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 27, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Hmm weird, seems to be working for me
> 
> P.S: Guys, don't forget about SonyUSA's Minecraft Server, pm here for info


It's hosted in the US, I'm in Greece


----------



## bowser (Feb 27, 2015)

I bet Gateway are gearing up for a big bang release including support for ALL 3DS models till 9.5.


----------



## iViperz (Feb 27, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> The thing is most people don't want to buy a SKy and then get a Gateway, even if Sky lasts for another 3 years £180 at the bare minimum is a bit much for 2 flashcarts


 
Not sure where you've been buying your flashcarts but I've got one of each which came to about £105

Playing smash on the N3DSXL is delightful, I must say the 3D is amazing.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

iViperz said:


> Not sure where you've been buying your flashcarts but I've got one of each which came to about £105
> 
> Playing smash on the N3DSXL is delightful, I must say the 3D is amazing.


 

Brilliant.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 27, 2015)

bowser said:


> I bet Gateway are gearing up for a big bang release including support for ALL 3DS models till 9.5.


 
That or they're having trouble actually making the patch work on N3DS versions above 8.X

If you have the money, get both cards.
If you don't care about homebrew or region-lock, get Sky3DS
If you do, then waiting is the only choice you have. (That or get Sky3DS using Smea's Region Three?)


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

Still think they suck on EmuNand 9.5 dunno why they just giveup for now. Wouldn't bother any of us, since we can install CIA which is the important stuff. Wayne on 9.5


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 27, 2015)

There's a place for everyone wanting to discuss Japanese, you know.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 27, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> There's a place for everyone wanting to discuss Japanese, you know.


 

Hello mr supervisor  I like your pic


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

Still no info yet, figures.


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 27, 2015)

What time was the 3.0 update posted?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

logg said:


> Hey guys, are you ready for the release tomorrow?


I don't want to be pessimistic as a certain one, but yeah:







More than ready actually. XD
I give it until March 15th tops for it.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

logg said:


> Hey guys, are you ready for the release tomorrow?


I'm down. actually brought my n3DS to campus just in case I'm late again. 


mrGREEK360 said:


> No because it won't happen, you just going to piss more people off when tomorrow comes...


You obviously need to get your QQ delivered asap, tommy.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I'm down. actually brought my n3DS to campus just in case I'm late again.
> 
> You obviously need to get your QQ delivered asap, tommy.



Sky3ds should be here today, says out for delivery.


----------



## Breith (Feb 27, 2015)

If we have the release tomorrow, I offer a beer at every Canadian guy on this forum I'll meet in the future.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

Let's hope tomorrow all those whiners could finally shut the hell up.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

Breith said:


> If we have the release tomorrow, I offer a beer at every Canadian guy on this forum I'll meet in the future.


But...but I don't drink. Can I get a Pepsi? I like Pepsi


----------



## Breith (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> But...but I don't drink. Can I get a Pepsi? I like Pepsi


 
If you want  .


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

Breith said:


> If you want  .


Sweet, now I got to track you down. 

Brb, on the next plane to Edmonton.


----------



## caffolote (Feb 27, 2015)

WE NEED N3DS SUPPORT RIGHT NAOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## AnkitC (Feb 27, 2015)

garyopa : Aye Sir. Our brethren here, have had dreams that the Dawn of Tomorrow might put an end to their misery.  Are those dreams of any worth Sir?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

AnkitC said:


> garyopa : Aye Sir. Our brethren here, have had dreams that the Dawn of Tomorrow might put an end to their misery. Are those dreams of any worth Sir?


Our hopes and dreams rest in thy hands, oh holy messenger from the hardware deities.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 27, 2015)

I don't think update is coming any time soon. Remember before 3.0 beta was out there were so many rumors and emails from gateway that update is ready and is just being uploaded on servers and organized... And this was like a week or more until they finally released 3.0 beta... Now there is complete silence and this scares me a little to be honest....


----------



## Phantom_User (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> We need your experience in this issue.
> 
> Phantom is too good for us common folk. You must sacrifice a troll to communicate with him.
> 
> Why do you think PagaN didn't last


 
*Cough*
2Hack gets it.

Anyhow .. I follow the thread on and off, but what's the deal with everdrive-guy? He made a new flashcard for the 3DS whilst I was asleep or somethin' ?

--

Keep holdin' on bros. Whenever this phases out, you'll have a Gateway'd N3DS and everything you've been through will seem like nothing. And for better or for worse, you'll be better off than any of us old-3DS' (except latest emuNAND tho').


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 27, 2015)

so, what justification did we pull up this time for a possibility of gateway coming this weekend? Just typical Chinese back to work after new years?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> I don't think update is coming any time soon. Remember before 3.0 beta was out there were so many rumors and emails from gateway that update is ready and is just being uploaded on servers and organized... And this was like a week or more until they finally released 3.0 beta... Now there is complete silence and this scares me a little to be honest....


eh, I don't worry too much tbh. I honestly think it's a legitimate delay for now. Either way, I bet if KARL is successful, and GW fail, we'll either see a new CFW pop up, or GW using KARL as a guide, and sneak into the n3ds scene again.

that is all *IF* GW have nothing, which is obviously not true. They have it for sure... I got that saucessses


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> eh, I don't worry too much tbh. I honestly think it's a legitimate delay for now. Either way, I bet if KARL is successful, and GW fail, we'll either see a new CFW pop up, or GW using KARL as a guide, and sneak into the n3ds scene again.
> 
> that is all *IF* GW have nothing, which I seriously, seriously doubt.


Snap out of it 2hack!


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> so, what justification did we pull up this time for a possibility of gateway coming this weekend? Just typical Chinese back to work after new years?



Pulling hope out of thin air..... 0 conformation a release is coming other then a vague post from Gary who imo knows nothing.  If the release doesn't come this weekend and you guys still belive what Gary says well sigh.. .....


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Snap out of it 2hack!


Fixed my post. was a typo


----------



## logg (Feb 27, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> so, what justification did we pull up this time for a possibility of gateway coming this weekend? Just typical Chinese back to work after new years?


I'd buy 2hack a pepsi.



Phantom_User said:


> Anyhow .. I follow the thread on and off, but what's the deal with everdrive-guy? He made a new flashcard for the 3DS whilst I was asleep or somethin'


 
everdrive-guy makes flash cartridges for the snes and nes, genesis, and he had some wires going into a gba from what I looked into. Nothing for 3DS though (at least nothing I saw...), he's just mentioned here because some other guy said "This is how you run a flash cart business!! Communication, like everdrive guy! everdrive guy is so honest and great, unlike gateway team." and people wanted to talk about that.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Let's hope tomorrow all those whiners could finally shut the hell up.


 

I'm going to play the Song of Time in 11hrs.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

logg said:


> I'd buy 2hack a pepsi.
> 
> 
> 
> everdrive-guy makes flash cartridges for the snes and nes, genesis, and he had some wires going into a gba from what I looked into. Nothing for 3DS though (at least nothing I saw...), he's just mentioned here because some other guy said "This is how you run a flash cart business!! Communication, like everdrive guy! everdrive guy is so honest and great, unlike gateway team." and people wanted to talk about that.


 

When he starts making flashcards for the 3ds than he can be in the same league as sky3ds and GW. I still don't know why he was used as a comparison. There is nothing for him to do but sell his cards, these things don't even require a firmware update PERIOD.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I'm going to play the Song of Time in 11hrs.


Why the Song of Time?
Will you come back in this particular time to tell them they suck?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope but the release won't happen.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Why the Song of Time?
> Will you come back in this particular time to tell them they suck?


go back in time to read the salty comments I guess?


----------



## davhuit (Feb 27, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> I don't think update is coming any time soon. Remember before 3.0 beta was out there were so many rumors and emails from gateway that update is ready and is just being uploaded on servers and organized... And this was like a week or more until they finally released 3.0 beta... Now there is complete silence and this scares me a little to be honest....


 

Yeah, everyone, don't hold your breath too much for tomorrow, pretty sure (though I would be glad to be wrong) that we won't have anything before a few more weeks/months.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> go back in time to read the salty comments I guess?


That's what I would do.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> When he starts making flashcards for the 3ds than he can be in the same league as sky3ds and GW. I still don't know why he was used as a comparison. There is nothing for him to do but sell his cards, these things don't even require a firmware update PERIOD.



He upgrades the firmware all the time adding new feature. Yeah all he does is ship the cart and that's it....


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> He upgrades the firmware all the time adding new feature. Yeah all he does is ship the cart and that's it....


 

He doesn't have to deal with the console companies updating the firmware on these old consoles, OH WAIT THERE ARE NO FIRMWARE UPDATES FOR THEM.


----------



## logg (Feb 27, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> When he starts making flashcards for the 3ds than he can be in the same league as sky3ds and GW. I still don't know why he was used as a comparison. There is nothing for him to do but sell his cards, these things don't even require a firmware update PERIOD.


I kind of agree. Again, I don't really know what the guy does, but from the 5 minutes I spent on his twitter/personal site, it looks like he just hacks really old hardware with low security, and no firmware updates, current or present.

When you're working on something modern, like the 3DS, you can't afford to keep your customers in the loop, because Nintendo will be able to follow your progress, and block it before its even finished.

That said, Gateway has purposely led people on with their vague "soons" and "right around the corners", and as many people have pointed out, it is to their benefit to lead people on (at least in the short term), because it stops people from buying Sky3DS and clones. That was dishonest, and has lead to sore feelings. In the last thread, people were so upset with the customer representative emails, that they stopped responding at all.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

Well the majority of users have benefit from there downgrade process and card save backup process as well. FREE FROM GW.  If you had to purchase another cheapy to get the job done than thats on you.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

I wounder why people even should have guesses for tomorrow?

Because Tomorrow is no special day, expect weekend.


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 27, 2015)

logg said:


> When you're working on something modern, like the 3DS, you can't afford to keep your customers in the loop, because Nintendo will be able to follow your progress, and block it before its even finished.


 
Presumably, the exploit was already patched in 9.3 though. I could understand the need for secrecy if the exploit hasn't been patched yet, which would honestly explain what is happening most consistently. Also sadly in that case, I doubt they will burn the exploit until Nintendo patches it or the N3DS is released globally (ie China), which means it's still many months off.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> He doesn't have to deal with the console companies updating the firmware on these old consoles, OH WAIT THERE ARE NO FIRMWARE UPDATES FOR THEM.



Still requires work and a lot of it... I'd like to see you implement SuperFX support like Ikari and krikkzz are for the sd2snes...  To say old hardware is easy is just stupid and nieve. 

Krikzz is one guy and he manages better support then gateway that is my problem with gatewait. None of you guys have owned anything more then a cheap Chinese flash cart so I don't expect any of you to understand.

Gatewaits silence isn't consumer friendly and posting tease videos months in advanced hike saying its soon around the corner is shady pure and simple and krikkzz would never imploy these tactics.  So what his carts are For old hardware how does that effect gateway supporting their product by keeping is consumers up Tom ate and not uploading bs tease videos made so you don't purchase a competitors card.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 27, 2015)

Has GW replied to any of your emails lately?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Still requires work and a lot of it... I'd like to see you implement SuperFX support like Ikari and krikkzz are for the sd2snes... To say old hardware is easy is just stupid and nieve.
> 
> Krikzz is one guy and he manages better support then gateway that is my problem with gatewait. None of you guys have owned anything more then a cheap Chinese flash cart so I don't expect any of you to understand.


 

Since you want to compare him to the next gen teams tell me what he has to update that has rendor the user to have to wait for an update.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Since you want to compare him to the next gen teams tell me what he has to update that has rendor the user to have to wait for an update.



SuperFX support isn't listed when u purchase, it's not even on the main site only on forums and Krikzz and Ikari have said a very long time don't excpect anything soon vs gateway yeah it's right around the corner....  No snes flash cart supports SuperFX so telling us they are building more support isn't to prevent us from going to the competitors because everdrive/SDSNES best flash carts for their platforms.


----------



## ttr13 (Feb 27, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> I wounder why people even should have guesses for tomorrow?
> 
> Because Tomorrow is no special day, expect weekend.


it's a race to see if DSTwo+ releases "By the end of February" or if WaitWay release the update.
Personally I don't think either will happen, but one thing is sure. This thread will continue to entertain.

I also don't expect anything until the end of the Chinese newyear which is on the 5th.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Still requires work and a lot of it... I'd like to see you implement SuperFX support like Ikari and krikkzz are for the sd2snes... To say old hardware is easy is just stupid and nieve.
> 
> Krikzz is one guy and he manages better support then gateway that is my problem with gatewait. None of you guys have owned anything more then a cheap Chinese flash cart so I don't expect any of you to understand.
> 
> Gatewaits silence isn't consumer friendly and posting tease videos months in advanced hike saying its soon around the corner is shady pure and simple and krikkzz would never imploy these tactics. So what his carts are For old hardware how does that effect gateway supporting their product by keeping is consumers up Tom ate and not uploading bs tease videos made so you don't purchase a competitors card.


I heard his customer service is so good, that he sends you an ounce of gold every week after purchase, just as a thank you.

Also heard he's sponsored by a Nigerian Prince.


ehnoah said:


> I wounder why people even should have guesses for tomorrow?
> 
> Because Tomorrow is no special day, expect weekend.


It better be a weekend lol. Hope Tony wasn't serious about playing the song of time. Not planning on retaking my exam


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> SuperFX support isn't listed when u purchase, it's not even on the main site only on forums and Krikzz and Ikari have said a very long time don't excpect anything soon vs gateway yeah it's right around the corner.... No snes flash cart supports SuperFX so telling us they are building more support isn't to prevent us from going to the competitors because everdrive/SDSNES best flash carts for their platforms.


 

You mean to tell me, that without SuperFX they couldn't play ANY games.  And that is the only thing you have to compare to the next gen of consoles.....

Damn....wow. I respect the past generation gaming but for someone to compare the backup scene from the past to the next gen is completely retarded.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

Does the DWTWO+  also have EmuNand / CIA? Or why "Race"


----------



## logg (Feb 27, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Does the DWTWO+ also have EmuNand / CIA? Or why "Race"


DSTWO+ doesn't have anything but rumors. The rumors are that it will be based off Gateway's work, and therefore, probably support most Gateway features.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

Ah so DSTWO is a exist one and DSTWO+ is "New"?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Does the DWTWO+  also have EmuNand / CIA? Or why "Race"


We don't know, nothing is certain, but history has told that SC can be expected to release the revolutionary carts, as it is what they have managed to do in their last releases. 

There is a feature list out there, but it is in no way solid. 

DSTwo+ should be the real GW competition if history holds true


----------



## logg (Feb 27, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Ah so DSTWO is a exist one and DSTWO+ is "New"?


the DSTWO is the best NDS flashcart. DSTWO+ is for the 3DS.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks guys. Not even watched DSTWO. So let's see. Websites showing that DSTWO+ has EmuNand so I guess same method like Gateway or simlar.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

MAKE YOUR BETS, PEOPLE!

Will the update be released this weekend?
Or after the 5th of March?
Do you have any other tentative date?

LET ALL HELL BRAKE LOOSE NOW!


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> MAKE YOUR BETS, PEOPLE!
> 
> Will the update be released this weekend?
> Or after the 5th of March?
> ...


Tonight, homie. I can almost taste that Pepsi


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Tonight, homie. I can almost taste that Pepsi


Bad thing I'm not from Canada, otherwise I would ask for a Dr. Pepper. 
I hope it is tonight too.
Would be great to wake up and see that god damn 3.1 update in the front page. XD


----------



## logg (Feb 27, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> MAKE YOUR BETS, PEOPLE!
> 
> Will the update be released this weekend?
> Or after the 5th of March?
> ...


 
Yeah, I'm thinking tonight, or tomorrow, or possibly monday, or the week after, or 2 weeks from now.

Definitely by the end of tomorrow though.


----------



## lamende (Feb 27, 2015)

So any new emails from Gateway ?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

logg said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking tonight, or tomorrow, or possibly monday, or the week after, or 2 weeks from now.
> 
> Definitely by the end of tomorrow though.


 

10hrs, the song will be played.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

logg said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking tonight, or tomorrow, or possibly monday, or the week after, or 2 weeks from now.
> 
> Definitely by the end of tomorrow though.


Or next month.


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Feb 27, 2015)

---------------------------------------------------------
Forecast for this weekend on the GW front:
jack shit.

See you next weekend, and as always ENJOY!
 ---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

Now I am interested in Supercard, since it seems a good clone with aditional features xD


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

Side-bet people!

What will come first?

DSTWO+ or Gateway 3.1?


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

Nothing of both xD



ShadowOne333 said:


> Side-bet people!
> 
> What will come first?
> 
> DSTWO+ or Gateway 3.1?


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Now I am interested in Supercard, since it seems a good clone with aditional features xD



I haven't seen it confirmed that its a clone... But yeah really excited for it.


----------



## Breith (Feb 27, 2015)

This bet is going to cost me a lot of money  .


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Nothing of both xD


LOL I am thinking the same. 
I don't have my hopes that high, although I really don't care for DSTWO+ at the moment until we have something plausible and at least a POC video.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 27, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> I haven't seen it confirmed that its a clone... But yeah really excited for it.


Fancy seeing you using the word confirmation


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

Very sad, but yeah. Maybe DSTWO+ coming earlier. Depend. At least we know DSTWO+ are Chineses aren't they?



ShadowOne333 said:


> LOL I am thinking the same.
> I don't have my hopes that high, although I really don't care for DSTWO+ at the moment until we have something plausible and at least a POC video.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 27, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Side-bet people!
> 
> What will come first?
> 
> DSTWO+ or Gateway 3.1?


 
CFW 11.2 on Halloween 2015.

Source: Marty McFly told me.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

Knock knock knock I think my SKY3DS is here, I'm so excited.  Have fun waiting peeps.

Edit - yep it finally came, no more gatewait for me, now time to set it up.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

I love this Clock


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 27, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Knock knock knock I think my SKY3DS is here, I'm so excited. Have fun waiting peeps.


 
Hey next time there is a knock answer the door, not post online about how someone is knocking


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> Hey next time there is a knock answer the door, not post online about how someone is knocking



Lol naw my gf opened the door while I was downstairs but I could hear it.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Lol naw my gf opened the door while I was downstairs but I could hear it.


 

They knock on your door and not ring? =(


----------



## ttr13 (Feb 27, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> I love this Clock


 
it displays gateway time perfectly


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> They knock on your door and not ring? =(



My dog is my door bell, why need one if the dog is going to bark non stop till the person leaves. Plus she's louder then a door bell.


----------



## Polarialis (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow, this hype.


----------



## Breith (Feb 27, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> My dog is my door bell, why need one if the dog is going to bark non stop till the person leaves. Plus she's louder then a door bell.


 
Not scary at all.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

Breith said:


> Not scary at all.



Most dogs do this lol, what shall I do muzzle her? Plus I love her as my door bell, have never missed a a package since. When the stupid UPS driver try's a no knock attempt delivery my dog catches them all the time...


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

DSTWO+ but also state, limited Support for New 3DS. But I guess new Pokemon will "New" 3DS Only =(


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 27, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> DSTWO+ but also state, limited Support for New 3DS. But I guess new Pokemon will "New" 3DS Only =(


Doubt Ninty would fuck us like that


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> DSTWO+ but also state, limited Support for New 3DS. But I guess new Pokemon will "New" 3DS Only =(



Unless sales for the New 3ds continue to sell like hot cakes the new Pokemon will be on regular 3ds. Pokemon games have always taken awhile to get on new hardware/iterations because they like making money.  Unless they sell like 10 million units very quickly I doubt it will be New 3ds exclusive, it might work on regular 3ds and have extra features for the n3ds but it won't be exclusive,


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Doubt Ninty would fuck us like that


 


The leaks are VERY Old, but the Leak from "Plus and Minus" stated, they develope for a new Nintendo Console, which would be stated later the "New 3DS"


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 27, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> The leaks are VERY Old, but the Leak from "Plus and Minus" stated, they develope for a new Nintendo Console, which would be stated later the "New 3DS"


What? Can you repeat that?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Bad thing I'm not from Canada, otherwise I would ask for a Dr. Pepper.
> I hope it is tonight too.
> Would be great to wake up and see that god damn 3.1 update in the front page. XD


This will be the new Halloween  

Where are you from? I'm on mobile right now, but maybe I can include you into this whole candy exchange


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> This will be the new Halloween
> 
> Where are you from? I'm on mobile right now, but maybe I can include you into this whole candy exchange


I'm from Mexico.
Perhaps the shipping and whole total crap might end up being the grand total of a whole Dr. Pepper truck. XD


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

Just found out Leonard Nimoy aka Spock has died.. I'm pretty sad, he was a great actor imo.  His last message on Twitter was Live Long and prosper. R.I.P.

Off topic but I'm sure some of you would like to know.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

Don't you know the leaks from Plus and Minus?  It was a "leak" back in January 2014. There was a point on the list, that say : they create the Pokemon for a new Nintendo Console and people trough for  WII U, but since New 3DS is out now ^^


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I'm from Mexico.
> Perhaps the shipping and whole total crap might end up being the grand total of a whole Dr. Pepper truck. XD


Haha. I'll see if I can order sth for you if it releases tonight  

We'll see how it goes. 

Can't wait for gw to release tonight


----------



## cutterjohn (Feb 27, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Yeah I noticed my one has it too. Crazy shit lol. Going to rent there Pokemon  when it is free. But I bet a lot of guys do this, so the Header isn't even Private =(


I just prepared by *GASP* BUYING games of several sizes, Resident Evil, Shin Megami Tensei, Cubic Ninja(well this was also to ninjhack and it looked like a game that I might play maybe...)...

Bottomline, I paid <$20 apiece for those, brand new sealed. So my idea was to dump each for headers in case as IIRC was speculated elsewhere that  it was a good idea to have headers from something of a similar size so ATM I'm covered(or should be) largest -> smallest...

This thread is just nuts.

Remember gateway time...

opcorn:


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Haha. I'll see if I can order sth for you if it releases tonight
> 
> We'll see how it goes.
> 
> Can't wait for gw to release tonight


Yay!
Let's really hope so. 

If not, I will end up like this (and like all the others that don't have anything to do but to refresh GW's site).


----------



## Rizzorules (Feb 27, 2015)

Why is everyone expecting something for tonight?


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 27, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> Why is everyone expecting something for tonight?


 
Since people have the hype for GateWay. If someone has hopes for something tonight, then I have hope for something tonight! XD


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> Why is everyone expecting something for tonight?


Gw gods have communicated to the few chosen. The stars have aligned. And gw have confirmed it


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> Why is everyone expecting something for tonight?


Because apparently Chinese New Year ends when March begins, so they might get back to work.


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 27, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> Why is everyone expecting something for tonight?


Garyopa said there would be news by the end of February. There's also SC+ which was also supposed to release by the end of this month. Either of them actually standing by their word would put pressure on the other to follow suit. Of course, both might be counting on the other to stay quiet for the time being


----------



## Rizzorules (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Gw gods have communicated to the few chosen. The stars have aligned. And gw have confirmed it


 
I hope you are not talking about Garyopa xD


ShadowOne333 said:


> Because apparently Chinese New Year ends when March begins, so they might get back to work.


Thats a good reason but i think they will take more than 1 day to go back to work but who knows




Kohmei said:


> Garyopa said there would be news by the end of February. There's also SC+ which was also supposed to release by the end of this month. Either of them actually standing by their word would put pressure on the other to follow suit. Of course, both might be counting on the other to stay quiet for the time being


Ihope they are right


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> I hope you are not talking about Garyopa xD
> 
> Thats a good reason but i think they will take more than 1 day to go back to work but who knows


All I know is that Chinese New Year's 2 week vacations are a little bit too much. XD
Everything related to China should go back in business now, including shipping and other crap.


----------



## xerosagas (Feb 27, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Not too bad then, overnight .cia installing here I come
> BTW when I opened my mail to get the gateway I almost had a heartattack when I saw this:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/g4pfz7594ngvhtz/IMG_20150225_131909.jpg?dl=0
> ^Turns out they were stickers so i can plan them on my blank gateway cartridge that came with this. Is this normal or just a eachmall thing?


 
I ordered from Eachmall and it came perfectly assembled.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 27, 2015)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Not too bad then, overnight .cia installing here I come
> BTW when I opened my mail to get the gateway I almost had a heartattack when I saw this:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/g4pfz7594ngvhtz/IMG_20150225_131909.jpg?dl=0
> ^Turns out they were stickers so i can plan them on my blank gateway cartridge that came with this. Is this normal or just a eachmall thing?


It's the reseller's job to place the sticker, maybe they were lazy.


----------



## xerosagas (Feb 27, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> DSTWO+ but also state, limited Support for New 3DS. But I guess new Pokemon will "New" 3DS Only =(


 
My guess is that the 3DS functionality will support the old 3DS while DS functionality will be on both.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

Garyopa said by end of month? Only I know is the 3 Day timer. I must missed something.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Gw gods have communicated to the few chosen. The stars have aligned. And gw have confirmed it


 

Dude it ain't happening, its ok as long as its your hype train and no one else. Just don't get mad when you hear that song playing.


----------



## Rizzorules (Feb 27, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> All I know is that Chinese New Year's 2 week vacations are a little bit too much. XD
> Everything related to China should go back in business now, including shipping and other crap.


 
You are right two weeks are a lot, if the delayment  was because stores didnt have stock then there are no excuses because shipping is now working


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 27, 2015)

it should have nothing to do with chinese holidays man. 
I m still lurking here, but i think u should all calm down and stop thinking its cuz of the chinese holidays guys.


----------



## Raymond7 (Feb 27, 2015)

Why everyone is raping Link's face?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Dude it ain't happening, its ok as long as its your hype train and no one else. Just don't get mad when you hear that song playing.


Dude, I got to disagree. It will happen bro, the hype is REAL


Xenophy said:


> it should have nothing to do with chinese holidays man.
> I m still lurking here, but i think u should all calm down and stop thinking its cuz of the chinese holidays guys.


Confirmed: Xenophy is GW :o



Raymond7 said:


> Why everyone is raping Link's face?


Ask VinsCool


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Dude, I got to disagree. It will happen bro, the hype is REAL


The hype is real, but gets desperate sometimes. XD


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> The hype is real, but gets desperate sometimes. XD


Last final push, yo!

We goin' make it rain sweets


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Last final push, yo!
> 
> We goin' make it rain sweets


Hahah one final stand!
For all the N3DS users out there... Push forward!
We're almost there!


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

Coming from 2hack? It must be real.



2Hack said:


> Last final push, yo!


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

Soon?

GATEWAY_ULTRA_3.1.0_PUBLIC_BETA.zip

PS: First Mirror (http://scmods.com/) offline for me  A sign!


----------



## Raymond7 (Feb 27, 2015)

Since when is the guide v2 not available on SCMODS server?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 27, 2015)

Speaking of 3DS hacking, I can't get my XORPADS to generate, I don't get 7.X key XORPAD even with the 7.X key in the root of the SD card.


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 27, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> it should have nothing to do with chinese holidays man.
> I m still lurking here, but i think u should all calm down and stop thinking its cuz of the chinese holidays guys.


 
Actually, you'd know that alot of the flashcart manufacturers are China based/chinese developers, the Supercard team is chinese for example, as well as Sky3DS (i think), R4 and more, so it has everything to do with the new year holidays


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Soon?
> 
> GATEWAY_ULTRA_3.1.0_PUBLIC_BETA.zip
> 
> PS: First Mirror (http://scmods.com/) offline for me  A sign!


It's not available for me either.


----------



## Varia (Feb 27, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Garyopa said by end of month? Only I know is the 3 Day timer. I must missed something.


 
"Sadly, it does not look like there will be release today, it could happen tomorrow or tomorrow after tomorrow, but relax and be sure that more updates are happening over next few days/weeks with everything to be completed by end of Feb"

http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA?p=1738102#post1738102


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 27, 2015)

Varia said:


> "Sadly, it does not look like there will be release today, it could happen tomorrow or tomorrow after tomorrow, but relax and be sure that more updates are happening over next few days/weeks with everything to be completed by end of Feb"
> 
> http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA?p=1738102#post1738102


Goes to show you how much faith he actually has in his own words.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

Let's kill sometime with an image:









Varia said:


> "Sadly, it does not look like there will be release today, it could happen tomorrow or tomorrow after tomorrow, but relax and be sure that more updates are happening over next few days/weeks with everything to be completed by end of Feb"
> 
> http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA?p=1738102#post1738102


That post has been out for 2 weeks now.
It's quite old.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Feb 27, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> Why is everyone expecting something for tonight?


 

mrGREEK360 ordered his Sky3DS so he is expecting it.


----------



## pikanag (Feb 27, 2015)

guys, i have like 10 games i wana play. should i just give up on gateway and just buy a sky3ds? is this supercard dstwo+ thing even real? should i wait for that instead?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 27, 2015)

pikanag said:


> is this supercard dstwo+ thing even real?



Yes it's real.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 27, 2015)

claude71160 said:


> sa va venir ?sa etait confirmé??


You do realize than no one speaks french here, that no one is going to answer ? 
And please, if you really want to post some french, don't rape my language...


----------



## Mrbaghead (Feb 27, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Soon?
> 
> GATEWAY_ULTRA_3.1.0_PUBLIC_BETA.zip
> 
> PS: First Mirror (http://scmods.com/) offline for me  A sign!


I will giveaway my fucking 3ds albw xl if it comes out today.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 27, 2015)

Mrbaghead said:


> I will giveaway my fucking 3ds albw xl if it comes out today.


 
I get it first.


----------



## Varia (Feb 27, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Let's kill sometime with an image:
> That post has been out for 2 weeks now.
> It's quite old.


 

So? doesn't make it obsolete. 
The guy asked when did gary say it, and I simply showed him...


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hold on to your butts and be very ready for tonight when nothing happens.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 27, 2015)

Something tells me when I wake up tomorrow this thread will be at page 600...


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Something tells me when I wake up tomorrow this thread will be at page 600...



With nothing happen xD


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Gw gods have communicated to the few chosen. The stars have aligned. And gw have confirmed it


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

I just add fire to this Hype Train for shits and giggles. 
I'll feed on their disappointment. XD


----------



## escherbach (Feb 27, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Yes it's real.


 
Is there any news or rumour on how real is REAL for dstwo+ ?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

I'll fix the train tracks, just let me finish this class today, and I'll be on it 



ShadowOne333 said:


> I just add fire to this Hype Train for shits and giggles.
> I'll feed on their disappointment. XD



Sensei VinsCool would be proud  he taught me the way of enjoying salt


----------



## satel (Feb 27, 2015)

this long wait for Gateway n3ds update is good thing in away it makes the 9 days wait for the delivery of my yeahgeek.com orders feel like a next day delivery.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 27, 2015)

escherbach said:


> Is there any news or rumour on how real is REAL for dstwo+ ?


So far I've not heard anything verifiable.

And before you ask I haven't heard anything _not_ verifiable either.


----------



## escherbach (Feb 27, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> So far I've not heard anything verifiable.
> 
> And before you ask I haven't heard anything _not_ verifiable either.


 
That is very logical captain

RIP Leonard


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Sensei VinsCool would be proud  he taught me the way of enjoying salt


Salt tastes good. 
I'll see how they lose their head in a few hours. xD


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Salt tastes good.
> I'll see how they lose their head in a few hours. xD


Either way they will lose their heads  just depends on whether it will involve joy or salty tears


----------



## Adeka (Feb 27, 2015)

Since scmods is offline i'm assuming any 3ds over 4.5 can't enter gateway mode through that website right now? go.gateway-3ds wasn't working for me yesterday too


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

Adeka said:


> Since scmods is offline i'm assuming any 3ds over 4.5 can't enter gateway mode through that website right now? go.gateway-3ds wasn't working for me yesterday too


Go via the android app maybe? If you can, it would be great


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2015)

The Website just hosted the GW files AS far AS i know, becausehttp://go.gateway-3ds.com/ working for me.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> The Website just hosted the GW files AS far AS i know, becausehttp://go.gateway-3ds.com/ working for me.


Scmods hosts gw launcher files. So imagine release in about 20 mins


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Go via the android app maybe? If you can, it would be great


 


Its too bad all that lava got in the way...thank Miles for that.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2015)

What the fuck with claude? His question was broken xD
It was like a google translate but to french xD


----------



## redboyke (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Scmods hosts gw launcher files. So imagine release in about 20 mins


 
i already prepared myself for another dissapointment:

http://i.imgur.com/UqD4Rr8.jpg


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

redboyke said:


> i already prepared myself for another dissapointment:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UqD4Rr8.jpg


That's a shitload of cards.


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 27, 2015)

This is such a sad thread.


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 27, 2015)

OMG Gateway's done..

http://www.shareonfb.com/paehuv/chinese-company-gateway-3ds-raided-by-beijing-police


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2015)

Enjoyable to read. Tears tastes salty. I like salty taste.


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm getting the itch really bad for the latest SSB update. I have 6 Amiibo gathering dust until the GW update - I'm not sure how much longer I will last!!!


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> OMG Gateway's done..
> 
> http://www.shareonfb.com/paehuv/chinese-company-gateway-3ds-raided-by-beijing-police


>Shareonfacebook.com
>tries to fool us 

Almost as weak as my dumbass Greentext


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> OMG Gateway's done..
> 
> http://www.shareonfb.com/paehuv/chinese-company-gateway-3ds-raided-by-beijing-police


Everyone that ones to read the full (non-sensical) story, here it is:


Spoiler



Chinese company "Gateway 3ds" raided by Beijing Police

Beijing Police raided Gateway headquarters February 27th for illegal distribution of piracy exploitation hardware and support.
Friday 27th of February 2015

USA — Beijing Police raided Gateway headquarters February 27th for illegal distribution of piracy exploitation hardware and support.. This event was uncovered undoubtly at the worst timing possible admid the world watching. We have exclusive CONFIRMED report and are confident to release this news ot the public. The last question was asked for the first time, half in jest, on May 21, 2014, at a time when humanity first stepped into the light. The question came about as a result of a five dollar bet over highballs, and it happened this way:

Alexander Adell and Bertram Lupov were two of the faithful attendants of Multivac. As well as any human beings could, they knew what lay behind the cold, clicking, flashing face — miles and miles of face — of that giant computer. They had at least a vague notion of the general plan of relays and circuits that had long since grown past the point where any single human could possibly have a firm grasp of the whole. He was attractive though sometimes a little... dimwitted. Bill Brasky called him anyway, for the situation was urgent.

Multivac was self-adjusting and self-correcting. It had to be, for nothing human could adjust and correct it quickly enough or even adequately enough — so Adell and Lupov attended the monstrous giant only lightly and superficially, yet as well as any men could. They fed it data, adjusted questions to its needs and translated the answers that were issued. Certainly they, and all others like them, were fully entitled to share in the glory that was Multivac’s.

For decades, Multivac had helped design the ships and plot the trajectories that enabled man to reach the Moon, Mars, and Venus, but past that, Earth’s poor resources could not support the ships. Too much energy was needed for the long trips. Earth exploited its coal and uranium with increasing efficiency, but there was only so much of both.

But slowly Multivac learned enough to answer deeper questions more fundamentally, and on May 14, 2061, what had been theory, became fact The energy of the sun was stored, converted, and utilized directly on a planet-wide scale. All Earth turned off its burning coal, its fissioning uranium, and flipped the switch that connected all of it to a small station, one mile in diameter, circling the Earth at half the distance of the Moon. All Earth ran by invisible beams of sunpower.

Seven days had not sufficed to dim the glory of it and Adell and Lupov finally managed to escape from the public function, and to meet in quiet where no one would think of looking for them, in the deserted underground chambers, where portions of the mighty buried body of Multivac showed. Unattended, idling, sorting data with contented lazy clickings, Multivac, too, had earned its vacation and the boys appreciated that. They had no intention, originally, of disturbing it.

They had brought a bottle with them, and their only concern at the moment was to relax in the company of each other and the bottle. “It’s amazing when you think of it,” said Adell. His broad face had lines of weariness in it, and he stirred his drink slowly with a glass rod, watching the cubes of ice slur clumsily about. “All the energy we can possibly ever use for free. Enough energy, if we wanted to draw on it, to melt all Earth into a big drop of impure liquid iron, and still never miss the energy so used. All the energy we could ever use, forever and forever and forever.”

Lupov cocked his head sideways. He had a trick of doing that when he wanted to be contrary, and he wanted to be contrary now, partly because he had had to carry the ice and glassware. “Not forever,” he said.

“Oh, hell, just about forever. Till the sun runs down, Bert.”

It was a nice feeling to have a Microvac of your own and Jerrodd was glad he was part of his generation and no other. In his father’s youth, the only computers had been tremendous machines taking up a hundred square miles of land. There was only one to a planet. Planetary ACs they were called. They had been growing in size steadily for a thousand years and then, all at once, came refinement. In place of transistors had come molecular valves so that even the largest Planetary AC could be put into a space only half the volume of a spaceship.

Jerrodd felt uplifted, as he always did when he thought that his own personal Microvac was many times more complicated than the ancient and primitive Multivac that had first tamed the Sun, and almost as complicated as Earth’s Planetary AC (the largest) that had first solved the problem of hyperspatial travel and had made trips to the stars possible. Wow I can't believe you're still reading this.


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 27, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> Actually, you'd know that alot of the flashcart manufacturers are China based/chinese developers, the Supercard team is chinese for example, as well as Sky3DS (i think), R4 and more, so it has everything to do with the new year holidays


 
oh gosh... u just dont see it do u? Gateway will NOT use a NEW FLASHCART. Yes, due to the chinese holidays, the manufacturers are stepping down and even stop working for 14 days. But it does NOT mean, that there arent enough carts on the market already. The only thing the chinese new year might affect is DSTWO Plus since they need a new cart. 
Sometimes... just sometimes, I hope ppl would turn on their brains  



escherbach said:


> Is there any news or rumour on how real is REAL for dstwo+ ?


 
The news should be quite real but its sc we r talking about. They always do these things like not talking at all except just for their releases.  Keeps them at a low position I guess. And honestly speaking, I m more of a dstwo fan


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What the fuck with claude? His question was broken xD
> It was like a google translate but to french xD


I was able to read him lol. Weird but readable  a bit...

Who would have thought I use my French certificate on gbatemp


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I was able to read him lol. Weird but readable  a bit...
> 
> Who would have thought I use my French certificate on gbatemp


22's reply was epic


----------



## Polarialis (Feb 27, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> oh gosh... u just dont see it do u? Gateway will NOT use a NEW FLASHCART. Yes, due to the chinese holidays, the manufacturers are stepping down and even stop working for 14 days. *But it does NOT mean, that there arent enough carts on the market already.* The only thing the chinese new year might affect is DSTWO Plus since they need a new cart.
> Sometimes... just sometimes, I hope ppl would turn on their brains


 
Well, no. It's not just the manufacturing process, (most of) the resellers have been out of stock since right before Chinese New Year began. It's only this week that more stock has come in, and today should be the largest shipment. So it isn't like we're just taking Garyopa's word on it, or even that it's hearsay, the cart has literally been out of stock. So in this case, I suggest you turn on your brain, just sometimes that is.


----------



## redboyke (Feb 27, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> That's a shitload of cards.


 
the funny thing is if i would have bought my games legit (wich i still do but only to get headers  ). it would have been cheaper then the amount of money that i spend on flashcards and micro sd cards :')
somehow i tell my brain that im saving money. but im realy spending more cause i dont play that lot cause i have a pc masterrace thingie  (wich also has a shitload of steamgames i buy and never play)


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 22's reply was epic


Can't find it, will try to dig it out later. >.>


----------



## oxenh (Feb 27, 2015)

Man i can feel it. The gateway update will be SOON...
On topic: i really hope that GW launch the n3ds support before monday


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 27, 2015)

Polarialis said:


> Well, no. It's not just the manufacturing process, (most of) the resellers have been out of stock since right before Chinese New Year began. It's only this week that more stock has come in, and today should be the largest shipment. So it isn't like we're just taking Garyopa's word on it, or even that it's hearsay, the cart has literally been out of stock. So in this case, I suggest you turn on your brain, just sometimes that is.


 

oh well. so intelligent right now to flip up the page http://www.gateway-3ds.com/resellers/ and just clicking through. Right now there are no supply issues as I see at least. And it still does NOT AFFECT the release of the n3ds support anyway. Now trash ur brain pls since it clearly does NOT work properly 
And honestly I feel for you if u cant interpret smileys correctly. 



2Hack said:


> Can't find it, will try to dig it out later. >.>


 

classes callin


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2015)

Litteraly a page back


2Hack said:


> Can't find it, will try to dig it out later. >.>


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Litteraly a page back


Ahahaha I was looking at the original broken French comment that was like a paragraph long that seems to be removed now. 

10/10 gave it a like


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

Well I'm really happy with my SKY3DS, bit slow switching roms but great backup cart when DSTWO+ is finally released.  Il give gatewait till mid March before I sell my gatewait but if the DSTWO+ ends up being better il probably sell it right away for a profit.


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 27, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> oh gosh... u just dont see it do u? Gateway will NOT use a NEW FLASHCART. Yes, due to the chinese holidays, the manufacturers are stepping down and even stop working for 14 days. But it does NOT mean, that there arent enough carts on the market already. The only thing the chinese new year might affect is DSTWO Plus since they need a new cart.
> Sometimes... just sometimes, I hope ppl would turn on their brains


 

...Never said they were gonna release a new flashcart, you can't just assume what people are thinking... I'm just saying that the team might be taking a break, so they don't feel inclined at all to post status updates or whatever. Hell, if you even go through my post history, you can see that i'm very aware that GW won't be releasing a new flashcart. Holidays = people don't work, not just limited to the manufacturers. While my brain is on, I suggest you check yours, because you can't just falsely accuse people of believing something they don't and make an ass of yourself.


----------



## Polarialis (Feb 27, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> oh well. so intelligent right now to flip up the page http://www.gateway-3ds.com/resellers/ and just clicking through. *Right now* there are no supply issues as I see at least. And it still does NOT AFFECT the release of the n3ds support anyway. Now trash ur brain pls since it clearly does NOT work properly


 
I've bolded the important segment of your quote, now i'm going to bold mine.

_"Well, no. It's not just the manufacturing process, (most of) the resellers have been out of stock since right before Chinese New Year began. *It's only this week that more stock has come in, and today should be the largest shipment.* So it isn't like we're just taking Garyopa's word on it, or even that it's hearsay, the cart has literally been out of stock. So in this case, I suggest you turn on your brain, just sometimes that is. "_

Please learn to read. Thanks.


----------



## Breith (Feb 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What the fuck with claude? His question was broken xD
> It was like a google translate but to french xD


 
Google Trad is a great tool but even when you input some good french it doesn't work very well, so with a broken one...


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> ...Never said they were gonna release a new flashcart, you can't just assume what people are thinking... I'm just saying that the team might be taking a break, so they don't feel inclined at all to post status updates or whatever. Hell, if you even go through my post history, you can see that i'm very aware that GW won't be releasing a new flashcart. Holidays = people don't work, not just limited to the manufacturers. While my brain is on, I suggest you check yours, because you can't just falsely accuse people of believing something they don't and make an ass of yourself.





mrGREEK360 said:


> Well I'm really happy with my SKY3DS, bit slow switching roms but great backup cart when DSTWO+ is finally released.  Il give gatewait till mid March before I sell my gatewait but if the DSTWO+ ends up being better il probably sell it right away for a profit.


InB4 gw release today 


Polarialis said:


> I've bolded the important segment of your quote, now i'm going to bold mine.
> 
> _"Well, no. It's not just the manufacturing process, (most of) the resellers have been out of stock since right before Chinese New Year began. *It's only this week that more stock has come in, and today should be the largest shipment.* So it isn't like we're just taking Garyopa's word on it, or even that it's hearsay, the cart has literally been out of stock. So in this case, I suggest you turn on your brain, just sometimes that is. "_
> 
> Please learn to read. Thanks.


Dudes, let's leave the personal insults out of it, please. Not cool


----------



## Polarialis (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Dudes, let's leave the personal insults out of it, please. Not cool


I don't know who you are, but I'll find you, and we'll have dinner together.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> InB4 gw release today
> 
> Dudes, let's leave the personal insults out of it, please. Not cool



I'd be happy for you and everyone if it was released today but I highly doubt it.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

Polarialis said:


> I don't know who you are are, but I'll find you, and we'll have dinner together.


And there will be Pepsi


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> InB4 gw release today


2Hack, didn't you start all this hype? Do you have any specific time in mind, or?


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 27, 2015)

Polarialis said:


> I've bolded the important segment of your quote, now i'm going to bold mine.
> 
> _"Well, no. It's not just the manufacturing process, (most of) the resellers have been out of stock since right before Chinese New Year began. *It's only this week that more stock has come in, and today should be the largest shipment.* So it isn't like we're just taking Garyopa's word on it, or even that it's hearsay, the cart has literally been out of stock. So in this case, I suggest you turn on your brain, just sometimes that is. "_
> 
> Please learn to read. Thanks.




Oh my fellow DHB. I hereby pity u... 
Read a bit more and then we might be able to have a good con.  
And have fun in bolding if thats what makes u happy. As for me, need to sleep now  
Even IF they were sold out, again, it does NOT AFFECT THE RELEASE OF THE SOFTWARE, since it will just be one more reason to buy gw as fast as possible.



2Hack said:


> And there will be Pepsi


And lots of pommes XD (French fries)


----------



## Polarialis (Feb 27, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> I'd be happy for you and everyone if it was released today but I highly doubt it.


I don't know about a release but something is certainly happening; with scmods being down, the big stock shipment having come today, and the accumulation of SonyUSA and Garyopa's posts up to now... Something's going down, and soon.



Xenophy said:


> Oh my fellow DHB. I hereby pity u...
> Even IF they were sold out, again, it does NOT AFFECT THE RELEASE OF THE SOFTWARE, since it will just be one more reason to buy gw as fast as possible.


Resellers have to buy the stock - they don't receive it, sell it, and receive a commission. So even if the stock was purchased before Chinese New Year, they wouldn't be able to fulfill the orders. Hence, delaying the release until after CNY.


----------



## Margen67 (Feb 27, 2015)

Polarialis said:


> I don't know about a release but something is certainly happening; with scmods being down, the big stock shipment having come today, and the accumulation of SonyUSA and Garyopa's posts up to now... Something's going down, and soon.


 
I think you mean soon*™*


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> 2Hack, didn't you start all this hype? Do you have any specific time in mind, or?


Yes.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

Polarialis said:


> I don't know about a release but something is certainly happening; with scmods being down, the big stock shipment having come today, and the accumulation of SonyUSA and Garyopa's posts up to now... Something's going down, and soon.



Yeah and Gary already said the first thing will be an announcment, that leads me to belive that the release will happen after that. They are probably just trying to appease me and the other pissed by the silence.  If it's released today great, but I still highly doubt it. If it was going to be released today why wouldn't gary just come out and tell us it's coming as he said if he even hears a peep he would tell us.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2015)

Can I join the dinner too? I really like Pepsi.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Yeah and Gary already said the first thing will be an announcment, that leads me to belive that the release will happen after that. They are probably just trying to appease me and the other pissed by the silence.  If it's released today great, but I still highly doubt it. If it was going to be released today why wouldn't gary just come out and tell us it's coming as he said if he even hears a peep he would tell us.


Well he's gotta prep a post for maxc, prep files on the server, set everything up, and wait for gw to post.
No need for him to start hype when he knows he can only lose face if sth bad happens at the last second


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 27, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Yeah and Gary already said the first thing will be an announcment, that leads me to belive that the release will happen after that. They are probably just trying to appease me and the other pissed by the silence.  If it's released today great, but I still highly doubt it. If it was going to be released today why wouldn't gary just come out and tell us it's coming as he said if he even hears a peep he would tell us.



Maybe its because he failed us so many times in his predictions that he himself doesnt want to make any anymore. 
Since he gets bssed all the way down  

Well srsly ofc i dont know. Just my thoughts


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Can I join the dinner too? I really like Pepsi.


Uhh, Pepsi isn't alcoholic. 

Thought you should know


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Can I join the dinner too? I really like Pepsi.



U are invited if u promise not to bring all ur copies with u XD 
And we might invite the gw team with gary as well. (This wishthinking XD)



2Hack said:


> Uhh, Pepsi isn't alcoholic.
> 
> Thought you should know



Make it alcoholic for vins then XD


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

Well how long do we have to wait till we figure this was a false alarm?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Well how long do we have to wait till we figure this was a false alarm?


Till release


----------



## Breith (Feb 27, 2015)

Whatever I can wait. I still have to finish my midterm essay  .


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2015)

What flase alarm? Did I miss something?


----------



## SaggyBeans (Feb 27, 2015)

scmods is back up btw


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What flase alarm? Did I miss something?


You're just in time for release. A bunch of us are giving out candy once it releases today


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You're just in time for release. A bunch of us are giving out candy once it releases today



Oh if it doesn't release today lol. Your pm box is going to be full. Stop fuelling this hype train, just let it run out of steam.


----------



## Breith (Feb 27, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Oh if it doesn't release today lol. Your pm box is going to be full. Stop fuelling this hype train, just let it run out of steam.


 
If it's not, he will not have his Pepsi! ;D


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 27, 2015)

redboyke said:


> i already prepared myself for another dissapointment:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UqD4Rr8.jpg


 
lol i thought one of the purposes of flash cards was to not have so many carts


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 27, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> lol i thought one of the purposes of flash cards was to not have so many carts



Always need backups, and the true way to game with flashcarts is to purchase them all to cover all your bases.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 27, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Oh if it doesn't release today lol. Your pm box is going to be full. Stop fuelling this hype train, just let it run out of steam.


You can't really just not fuel it. The release is imminent.


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 27, 2015)

If we're sharing pictures, I'm also waiting here with bated breath.

http://i.imgur.com/eeDb0Fo.jpg

Hey, let's all put up pictures of our sad, unused Gateways!


----------



## Mrbaghead (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyone know where to import a pal version of monster hunter 4 ultimate to the U.S.? I need something to tide me over


----------



## Breith (Feb 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You can't really just not fuel it. The release is imminent.


 
That what she said!


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 27, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> If we're sharing pictures, I'm also waiting here with bated breath.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/eeDb0Fo.jpg
> 
> Hey, let's all put up pictures of our sad, unused Gateways!


 

Only 32GB? Did you know you can store 10 times 10 games on a single 128GB microSD and conveniently them from a fancy multirom menu?


----------



## Breith (Feb 27, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> Only 32GB? Did you know you can store 10 times 10 games on a single 128GB microSD and conveniently them from a fancy multirom menu?


 
You play at 100 games in the same time?... I'm not. 3 is my maximum, so what is the point to have more space on your card?


----------



## Adeka (Feb 27, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> Only 32GB? Did you know you can store 10 times 10 games on a single 128GB microSD and conveniently them from a fancy multirom menu?


 
128gb micro sd card cost twice the price of 4 32gb micro sd cards

Unless someone can find a 128gb card for like $50-60


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Breith said:


> You play at 100 games in the same time?... I'm not. 3 is my maximum, so what is the point to have more space on your card?


Firstly, it was more a joke abut what gw said in retaliation to sky's 10 game limit. 

Secondly, I guess I prefer having all my carts on one cart/installed on my home menu to switch out. Convince


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 28, 2015)

So what evidence is there that there's an imminent release?
Was it just Gary again?


----------



## redboyke (Feb 28, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> lol i thought one of the purposes of flash cards was to not have so many carts


 
i admit that i already owned the r4i-3ds (wich cant actualy play 3ds) and the dstwo for my old DSi. after i found out that it works on the n3ds too i decided to buy another one.
the first gateway i already owned and im stillhappy to use it. the 2nd gateway i bought together with the red button sky3ds but never used both of them cause choosing what 10 games goes on it is like choosing what first pokemon you want.
then last week i decided to buy the blue button sky3ds cause i was realy tired of waiting. when you have something new that is better then your old device you dont want to play your old device anymore you just want the new stuff.
but im still happy with my old 3ds. it's making a backup of my monster hunter 4 for the real header 
besides what would GBAtemp be without guys like me that buys flashcards and tell you yes it works on n3ds SOOOOOOON!


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Firstly, it was more a joke abut what gw said in retaliation to sky's 10 game limit.
> 
> Secondly, I guess I prefer having all my carts on one cart/installed on my home menu to switch out. Convince


 
Oh I didn't get the joke, sorry.

Personally I find the multiboot menu not really easy to use. It took a looong of time for switching between games. I clearly prefer change the .3DS files directly on the card.


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

Breith said:


> Oh I didn't get the joke, sorry.
> 
> Personally I find the multiboot menu not really easy to use. It took a looong of time for switching between games. I clearly prefer change the .3DS files directly on the card.


 
From what I've seen, it's at least better than button pressing. Right?


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> From what I've seen, it's at least better than button pressing. Right?


 
Yes definitively. It is just the order that doesn't mean anything to me. I mean, games are added one by one, at the end of the list. This is cool but... well I would like to have the possibility to short it myself. If you're playing to a recent and an old game, they will be both at the opposite side of your list. That's annoying.


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> From what I've seen, it's at least better than button pressing. Right?


 
Yes definitively. It is just the order that doesn't mean anything to me. I mean, games are added one by one, at the end of the list. This is cool but... well I would like to have the possibility to short it myself. If you're playing to a recent and an old game, they will be both at the opposite side of your list. That's annoying.


----------



## redboyke (Feb 28, 2015)

Adeka said:


> 128gb micro sd card cost twice the price of 4 32gb micro sd cards
> 
> Unless someone can find a 128gb card for like $50-60


 
ow you are one of those guys that complains that their trimmed games dont work  i have a 128GB cart in my gateway and isnt that the reason why we have a flashcarr? so we dont have to carry 100+games with us?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Breith said:


> Oh I didn't get the joke, sorry.
> 
> Personally I find the multiboot menu not really easy to use. It took a looong of time for switching between games. I clearly prefer change the .3DS files directly on the card.


Cia files ftw.

I rarely even use multi-rom anymore


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Cia files ftw.
> 
> I rarely even use multi-rom anymore


 
But the CIA file is writing on the console SD card, not on the GW card, isn't it?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Breith said:


> But the CIA file is writing on the console SD card, not on the GW card, isn't it?


Yea, but in that case I just have a bigger internal sd for that. My gw sd is 8gb, my internal sd is 64gb :]


----------



## Adeka (Feb 28, 2015)

redboyke said:


> ow you are one of those guys that complains that their trimmed games dont work  i have a 128GB cart in my gateway and isnt that the reason why we have a flashcarr? so we dont have to carry 100+games with us?


 
What does my post have to do with trimmed roms?  All I posted was price comparisons between 32gb and 128gb


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## redboyke (Feb 28, 2015)

Adeka said:


> What does my post have to do with trimmed roms? All I posted was price comparisons between 32gb and 128gb


the pun about running out of space. wich moste people who buy a small cart always have


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 28, 2015)

Breith said:


> Yes definitively. It is just the order that doesn't mean anything to me. I mean, games are added one by one, at the end of the list. This is cool but... well I would like to have the possibility to short it myself. If you're playing to a recent and an old game, they will be both at the opposite side of your list. That's annoying.



There are rom sorters available for the gateway, my list is alphabetical...plus R and L let you skip fast through the list.


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yea, but in that case I just have a bigger internal sd for that. My gw sd is 8gb, my internal sd is 64gb :]


 
Makes sense, but that also mean that you may break your emuNand more often.
The 8Gb is from the internal N3DS? I thought it was a 4GB inside.


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Feb 28, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> If we're sharing pictures, I'm also waiting here with bated breath.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/eeDb0Fo.jpg
> 
> Hey, let's all put up pictures of our sad, unused Gateways!


 
Got my 25th anniversary edition 3ds I'm using my gateway on for now, but the mm 3ds xl is waiting for it's gateway...

http://i.imgur.com/aAcGmK2.jpg

also wiiu wind waker 5.0.0 doing nothing really atm haha


----------



## redboyke (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yea, but in that case I just have a bigger internal sd for that. My gw sd is 8gb, my internal sd is 64gb :]


 
does that means you have to unscrew the n3ds every time you want to add more games? maybe you need one of the keychain screwdrivers or something(dont know if that exist just made that up)


----------



## escherbach (Feb 28, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> So what evidence is there that there's an imminent release?
> Was it just Gary again?


 
No evidence.

BUT, if they do not release early March, post Chinese New Year all that shit etc, you have to wonder if they have a workable exploit AT ALL?

Most likely it is that they have an exploit that seemed to work in a very careful setup but which is a big FAIL in real-world use - AND THERE IS NO OTHER EXPLOIT KNOWN


----------



## Adeka (Feb 28, 2015)

redboyke said:


> the pun about running out of space. wich moste people who buy a small cart always have


 
I personally use a 64gb micro sd that I bought for $28 for my gateway and it's loaded with first party and most of the "more important" 3ds games and they work fine trimmed (except card2 games which I didn't trim for obvious reasons)

I'm still not sure how you assumed I have trimming issues from price comparison of 32gb vs 128gb


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

redboyke said:


> does that means you have to unscrew the n3ds every time you want to add more games? maybe you need one of the keychain screwdrivers or something(dont know if that exist just made that up)


 
No, install cia via cia managers.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 28, 2015)

escherbach said:


> No evidence.


Thought so. Looks like Gary came in to hype everyone up again, and we're about to see another fail.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 28, 2015)

So I'm guessing it was a false alarm all along. Was really hoping you guys could join me playing all your roms I'm glorious superstable 3d.

Guess Gary was serious about this thread hitting 1000 pages before release.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Thought so. Looks like Gary came in to hype everyone up again, and we're about to see another fail.


 Gary didn't even do anything


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 28, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> So I'm guessing it was a false alarm all along. Was really hoping you guys could join me playing all your roms I'm glorious superstable 3d.
> 
> Guess Gary was serious about this thread hitting 1000 pages before release.


 

I honestly doubt it will hit 1000 pages  but yeh it'll probably hit 600, maybe 700


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Gary didn't even do anything



It's all your fault lol.


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> I honestly doubt it will hit 1000 pages  but yeh it'll probably hit 600, maybe 700


 
Then we don't have the same definition of the word "imminent"  .


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> It's all your fault lol.


Fault? There is no fault, only preparation for today's release.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 28, 2015)

Breith said:


> Then we don't have the same definition of the word "imminent"  .



He was using Gatewaits definition of imminent.


----------



## sonic2756 (Feb 28, 2015)

1 month and 1 day until N3DS support takes longer than multirom


----------



## Margen67 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> And there will be Pepsi


what about mtn dew?


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Gary didn't even do anything


 


garyopa said:


> Only 87 days, 4 hours so far:
> 
> http://www.tickcounter.com/countup/...e_First_Gateway_video_showing_New_3DS_support
> 
> Maybe with pure sure luck when the clock infact hits 90 days we will get something.


Oh you know, just the guy that has a direct line of communication with the Gateway team casually saying "90 days" and linking to a timer.
I guess we should blame the community for getting excited, not Gary, huh.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Fault? There is no fault, only preparation for today's release.


 

Don't get mad...I got that youtube video ready.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 28, 2015)

Lol dude needs to stop dropping random dates that are never accurate. I mean its just so silly.


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Lol dude needs to stop dropping random dates that are never accurate. I mean its just so silly.


 
Naaa, that's funny.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> what about mtn dew?


Don't forget the salt-ritos


Puppy_Washer said:


> Oh you know, just the guy that has a direct line of communication with the Gateway team casually saying "90 days" and linking to a timer.
> I guess we should blame the community for getting excited, not Gary, huh.


no one really brought that up actually. I've been watching this thread all day today


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Don't forget the salt-ritos
> 
> no one really brought that up actually. I've been watching this thread all day today


I guess that him essentially saying "be excited for tomorrow" has no connection at all to people saying "release is imminent" for no reason.
Really, there is no other reason why people are suddenly thinking that a release is imminent.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> I guess that him essentially saying "be excited for tomorrow" has no connection at all to people saying "release is imminent" for no reason.
> Really, there is no other reason why people are suddenly thinking that a release is imminent.


Bro, don't skip the whole thread, read half my comments, and act like you know what's up. 

Just enjoy the hype, and embrace it.


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

The "imminent" thing is just an good excuse to make you loss weigth: while you're waiting for the release in front of your computer you don't go eating!


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Bro, don't skip the whole thread, read half my comments, and act like you know what's up.


Aren't you the one who just said that GaryOPA did nothing, and then I linked to a very recent post in which he did, in fact, do something?

I've been here for like 15 minutes and I seem to know more than you do.


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Aren't you the one who just said that GaryOPA did nothing, and then I linked to a very recent post in which he did, in fact, do something?


 
that post was from a while ago, the hype right now is all from 2Hack. If anything, he's saying (something will happen) today, and that timer hits 90 tomorrow.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> I've been here for like 15 minutes and I seem to know more than you do.


=.="


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Don't forget the salt-ritos
> 
> no one really brought that up actually. I've been watching this thread all day today


 

Sushi anyone? Fatty Tuna...yum.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> =.="


Wow, what a compelling reply.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Wow, what a compelling reply.


=.="


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

There's also how Gary said before the end of February, and it's currently 9:12 AM, 2/28/15 in Beijing, so we can only hope!
Of course, nothing is ever certain, but if there's any time, it could likely be soon. Sooooooon.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> =.="


=.="


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2015)

*¬_¬*


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> *¬_¬*


 
EOF soon?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> EOF soon?



*¬_¬ Soon*


----------



## Kuin (Feb 28, 2015)

I can draw a fish:

<°))))<

Anyway, what is this tomorrow thing? 2hack, what do you mean? Someone heard something? XD I was out for 24+ hours so I disconnected of this thread!


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> EOF soon?


Your multiple personality thread was the last EoF thread that I really enjoyed, but I think I killed it 

That said, this thread is top serious stuff. too important to be moved.pls keep it here


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 28, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Anyway, what is this tomorrow thing? 2hack, what do you mean? Someone heard something? XD I was out for 24+ hours so I disconnected of this thread!


GaryOPA, owner of the official Gateway forums, said that if we're really "lucky", we'll get something by tomorrow.
Disclaimer: He's not reliable at all, as is the Way of Gate.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

3 hrs...


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 28, 2015)

Wtf happened to Thomas? I liked him.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Wtf happened to Thomas? I liked him.


 
Banned from the thread


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned from the thread


Damn it mods unban him!!!!! He's no more or less valuable than any of us... And on that topic as well was sonyusa banned? I remember him making an incestual gay reference at one point and I haven't seen her/him/it post lately


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned from the thread


Replaced by mrGREEK360


----------



## Kuin (Feb 28, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> GaryOPA, owner of the official Gateway forums, said that if we're really "lucky", we'll get something by tomorrow.
> Disclaimer: He's not reliable at all, as is the Way of Gate.


 
Oh yes I see... Btw in France it's already "tomorrow", it's 2.31am here! 

Well, I guess we'll see, but I won't get my hopes up. 

EDIT: He didn't precise if this "something" would be just an announcement, or a release?


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 28, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Oh yes I see... Btw in France it's already "tomorrow", it's 2.31am here!
> 
> Well, I guess we'll see, but I won't get my hopes up.


 

12:32 noon here in Australia


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Oh yes I see... Btw in France it's already "tomorrow", it's 2.31am here!
> 
> Well, I guess we'll see, but I won't get my hopes up.
> 
> EDIT: He didn't precise if this "something" would be just an announcement, or a release?


 
20:33 in Canada


----------



## JustPingo (Feb 28, 2015)

2:34 in France.

Wait? xD

Anyway, I hope what gary said will be true for once xD


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 20:33 in Canada


 
No: It's 18:36!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

Breith said:


> No: It's 18:36!


 
Hahaha but In Quebec, it is


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Hahaha but In Quebec, it is


 
Quebec sucks! It's full of french speaking people!


----------



## DevilHands (Feb 28, 2015)

Let's just face it.

NOTHINGS GONNA HAPPEN


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

Breith said:


> Quebec sucks! It's full of french speaking people!


 
You also are french


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You also are french


 
Shhht! That's not the point!


----------



## Kuin (Feb 28, 2015)

Breith said:


> No: It's 18:36!


 
Ahah, Canada is a big country, in France as you know (since you're French) we just have 1 time zone! 

Btw, in China (supposing that the GW team is in China) it's already "tomorrow", so what's happening!?


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 28, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Oh yes I see... Btw in France it's already "tomorrow", it's 2.31am here!
> 
> Well, I guess we'll see, but I won't get my hopes up.
> 
> EDIT: He didn't precise if this "something" would be just an announcement, or a release?


No, he was as vague as possible.

As for "tomorrow", it's actually 20.5-ish hours as of this post until the time that GaryOPA said.
Good idea not getting your hopes up.


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Ahah, Canada is a big country, in France as you know (since you're French) we just have 1 time zone!


That's not the point I said! And yeah, I know which time is it in France, my irc client is running on a server localized in France.


----------



## Fatalanus (Feb 28, 2015)

GUYS!! GUYS!!
Still no update.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> GUYS!! GUYS!!
> Still no update.


 
Pain in the ass, isn't it?


...got the joke?


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> GUYS!! GUYS!!
> Still no update.


 
Yes, but I mostly finished to answer to one question of my midterm exam. It took my hours with checking this thread every 5 minutes...

_Wait what? No one care? Come on..._


----------



## Oishikatta (Feb 28, 2015)

Breith said:


> Yes, but I mostly finished to answer to one question of my midterm exam. It took my hours with checking this thread every 5 minutes...
> 
> _Wait what? No one care? Come on..._


 
Well, what was the answer?


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> Well, what was the answer?


 
Climatic feedbacks suck.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Breith said:


> Quebec sucks! It's full of french speaking people!


What about the capital of the fricken country eh? Me and vins share the best timezone


----------



## cephalopoid (Feb 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned from the thread



Wow.

Now can we ban the dude who called me a fucking retard?

I don't mind being called stupid, but I thought retard was about as bad as saying some other things. The post wasn't even deleted.


----------



## tatumanu (Feb 28, 2015)

I thought everything was going to be out by now.
Something tomorrow... doesn't sound promising.
I still wonder what is the special something GW teased about....
Direct boot into Gateway mode without exploits through system NAND patching maybe?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

tatumanu said:


> I thought everything was going to be out by now.
> Something tomorrow... doesn't sound promising.
> I still wonder what is the special something GW teased about....
> Direct boot into Gateway mode without exploits through system NAND patching maybe?


That would be awesome, but iirc, it would require permissions beyond just classic kernal access.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

cephalopoid said:


> Wow.
> 
> Now can we ban the dude who called me a fucking retard?
> 
> I don't mind being called stupid, but I thought retard was about as bad as saying some other things. The post wasn't even deleted.


 
Who did?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

bache said:


> Trust you to know what shit tastes like, you're face is so far up Gateway's arse that you can see what they had for breakfast.
> 
> 
> At least a shit looking Big Mac fulfils its purpose. It's a food, and it tastes good. $80 for what is essentially a fucking dust cover for the card slot is worth the whinge. Not that you'd know, having your parents buy you everything, you retarded man child.
> ...


Ouch man... Leave insults out, and let the facts talk. The strongest fact will win the argument, not the worst insult  


VinsCool said:


> Who did?


^  


cephalopoid said:


> Wow.
> 
> Now can we ban the dude who called me a fucking retard?
> 
> I don't mind being called stupid, but I thought retard was about as bad as saying some other things. The post wasn't even deleted.


Ouch, that was harsh now that I see it. My stance is leave out personal insults, full stop. Let the facts talk, not the insults. 

GW is making us all go mad!


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Ouch, that was harsh now that I see it. My stance is leave out personal insults, full stop. Let the facts talk, not the insults


Speaking about fact, you only have 1 hour left to get a free Pepsi  !


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

Breith said:


> Speaking about fact, you only have 1 hour left to get a free Pepsi  !


 
with Rum


----------



## Kuin (Feb 28, 2015)

There are seriously people insulting each other for a FLASHCARD, to play homebrew and "games" on it? Seriously? 

Wow... I'll always be impressed by people. xD


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Breith said:


> Speaking about fact, you only have 1 hour left to get a free Pepsi  !


Uhhhh.... I was talking about china time... Yea that's it... >.<

Split between damage control and hype :S


VinsCool said:


> with Rum


Vins! I already said I don't drink... Candy not alcohol!


----------



## Xzi (Feb 28, 2015)

Kuin said:


> There are seriously people insulting each other for a FLASHCARD, to play homebrew and "games" on it? Seriously?
> 
> Wow... I'll always be impressed by people. xD


It's the internet.  People have insulted others over less.


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

Breith said:


> Speaking about fact, you only have 1 hour left to get a free Pepsi  !


 
Did 2Hack say there'd be something in the next hour? O_O


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> Did 2Hack say there'd be something in the next hour? O_O


 
Yes, he did


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2015)

cephalopoid said:


> Wow.
> 
> Now can we ban the dude who called me a fucking retard?
> 
> I don't mind being called stupid, but I thought retard was about as bad as saying some other things. The post wasn't even deleted.




You mean the guy that was trying to apply legal principles to a company selling hardware specifically to pirate games? 
You took anything he said seriously after that?


----------



## Vaporeon (Feb 28, 2015)

Kuin said:


> There are seriously people insulting each other for a FLASHCARD, to play homebrew and "games" on it? Seriously?
> 
> Wow... I'll always be impressed by people. xD


 
It reminds me of torrent sites where people insult the freaking uploader for giving them something FOR FREE or lying about viruses in a torrent because they don't know how to pick a good antivirus.

There is some massive salt by the truckload in this thread.


----------



## JustPingo (Feb 28, 2015)

Guys! Guys! I found a proof that downgrading a North American New 3DS is possible!

A guy called "Reggie Fils-Aimé", also known as "Nintendo Direct", made it! Here is the screenshot:






And here is the video:  (it's at 36:15).

That means he dowgraded it to at least 8.1 (since NA consoles came with 9.0), which is an awesome proof of concept.
I hope we will be able to see more from that guy, and that this will speed Gateway up!

(by the way this is a joke)


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Vins! I already said I don't drink... Candy not alcohol!


I have rum made from Fraise Tagada if you want!


----------



## Kuin (Feb 28, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> You mean the guy that was trying to apply legal principles to a company selling hardware specifically to pirate games?
> You took anything he said seriously after that?


 
Oh yes, those talkings about "in my country there are laws for us, consummers, so I can get a refund"... Seriously? "Hello mister Police officer, well I bought a flashcard to play pirated games, because well I don't wanna pay them, and the hacking team who made it refuse to update it!!! Can you help me to get a refund?" I'd like to see that. 

>Vaporeon: Yes it's ridiculous... I saw that kind of things too, like the quality is not good enough, or the part XX is offline so "HURRY UP TO REUPLOAD IT damn it!", I hope all those people complaining like spoiled kids are REALLY kids because an adult with such attitude... Would be more than ridiculous. xD


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

Breith said:


> I have rum made from Fraise Tagada if you want!


 
Miam that looks tasty!  I want some!

Breith 2Hack look! That site also sell Chocolate dicks 

Link


----------



## vingt-2 (Feb 28, 2015)

There is too many french people living in canada in this thread. Including me. Btw vinscool did you buy a gamecube adapter from someone lately?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

vingt-2 said:


> There is too many french people living in canada in this thread. Including me. Btw vinscool did you buy a gamecube adapter from someone lately?


 
No. Why? I bought one from Nippon Yasan in december.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 28, 2015)

So were guessing in the next 8ish hours we may have an update of Gary's hint/bullshit is to be believed?


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Miam that looks tasty!  I want some!
> 
> Breith 2Hack look! That site also sell Chocolate dicks
> 
> Link


 
AHAHA! If only these kind of website exists in Canada. I had to take the fraise tagada with me when I came back from France, cannot found them here.



vingt-2 said:


> There is too many french people living in canada in this thread. Including me. Btw vinscool did you buy a gamecube adapter from someone lately?


 
You're right, we should only speak in french on this thread. It would be faster.

_Don't bite Vulpes! This forum could have been in french from the beginning after all! Costello is french._


----------



## Kugz (Feb 28, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> You mean the guy that was trying to apply legal principles to a company selling hardware specifically to pirate games?
> You took anything he said seriously after that?


Under Australian Consumer Law he would be entitled to a refund or replacement if the product was misadvertised or sold/received in a non-working state (if purchased from a local reseller registered for GST/ABN). I haven't seen a reseller in Australia advertise that it works for the N3DS so there's no winning that argument 

If a company did advertise back in say November that it would work on N3DS 'soon' and a reasonable amount of time had passed, you could definitely argue and threaten the ACCC at them for a guaranteed refund.

Australian consumer laws kick ass. Remember, the Gateway card is sold in Australia legally because its not a piracy device


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> So were guessing in the next 8ish hours we may have an update of Gary's hint/bullshit is to be believed?


 
something like that, yeah


----------



## davhuit (Feb 28, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> So were guessing in the next 8ish hours we may have an update of Gary's hint/bullshit is to be believed?


 
No, and not from Gateway either in my opinion.

It's not because it's the end of the month that it change something.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 22's reply was epic


OOOOOOOHHHHHH NNOOOWW I GET IT!

VINGT-2 is twenty-2! That's why you said "22's reply" :o

He's like Thirty3Three's son or something lol


vingt-2 said:


> There is too many french people living in canada in this thread. Including me. Btw vinscool did you buy a gamecube adapter from someone lately?


See through you, I can


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

Breith said:


> _This forum could have been in french from the beginning after all! Costello is french._


 
Whhaat? I missed something here.


2Hack said:


> OOOOOOOHHHHHH NNOOOWW I GET IT!
> 
> VINGT-2 is twenty-2! That's why you said "22's reply" :o
> 
> ...


 
Welcome back, Slowpoke


----------



## dustmite (Feb 28, 2015)

I want my money back.

I want my money back.

I want my money back.

I want my money back.


I want my money back!


I want my money back!!


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Whhaat? I missed something here.


Oups, maybe I shouldn't have said that.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

dustmite said:


> I want my money back.
> 
> I want my money back.
> 
> ...


Rants about wanting his money back

Uses the  emoticon


VinsCool said:


> Whhaat? I missed something here.
> 
> 
> Welcome back, Slowpoke


It was a long day man. Spent fricken 4 hours in the bus alone  and in between I had classes. Give me a break.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

Breith said:


> Oups, maybe I shouldn't have said that.


 
Would you explain?  I'm curious XD


----------



## Kuin (Feb 28, 2015)

dustmite said:


> I want my money back.
> 
> I want my money back.
> 
> ...


 
Your posts are always so interestings...


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Would you explain?  I'm curious XD


Maybe Costello is french?


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

Weeeeeell...


----------



## cephalopoid (Feb 28, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> You mean the guy that was trying to apply legal principles to a company selling hardware specifically to pirate games?
> You took anything he said seriously after that?



Nah. I know he was a troll. But when confronted against the dark side, I can't help myself.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

Breith said:


> Weeeeeell...


 
Sooooo?....


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Sooooo?....


 
So he is going to kill me if I'm speaking more, so let go back to the deadline. 15 mn left!


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Breith said:


> So he is going to kill me if I'm speaking more, so let go back to the deadline. 15 mn left!


It's 21:45 yo... slow down


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> It's 21:45 yo... slow down


 
I want Fraise Tagada now


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

... Stupid. I was thinking about 21:45 Quebec time, but I added the 2 hour difference again.



VinsCool said:


> I want Fraise Tagada now


 
BOUAHAHAAHAHAHAH !

_Well 19:50, I'm leaving my office \o/ !_


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> It's 21:45 yo... slow down


 
Oh shit let me play the video now


Spoiler








edit: Wrong song but I'll leave it



Spoiler


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 28, 2015)

meh ive almost come to terms with all this poop. i mean first gateway never releases their n3ds support then i lose my job then i buy a used vita for $65 then buy a 4gb mem for $10 and a charger for 8ish   thennnn ehres the best part i traded it plus $20 for a Wii u muahahaha me so kinda happy... lots of mixed emotions in my life right now :/
finished filing for unemployment today tho!!! and i applied at quite a few places so yay for me i guess. now im gna get drunk off my ass n wonder wtf im doing with my life.


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> meh ive almost come to terms with all this poop. i mean first gateway never releases their n3ds support then i lose my job then i buy a used vita for $65 then buy a 4gb mem for $10 and a charger for 8ish thennnn ehres the best part i traded it plus $20 for a Wii u muahahaha me so kinda happy... lots of mixed emotions in my life right now :/
> finished filing for unemployment today tho!!! and i applied at quite a few places so yay for me i guess. now im gna get drunk off my ass n wonder wtf im doing with my life.


 
Good luck man! I hope everything goes in your favor, and that n3ds support comes faster than expected!


----------



## SolarisHeights (Feb 28, 2015)

when they will release statement 2 us?

btw i use 16gb card and a 4gb card to fit some extra games


----------



## Xzi (Feb 28, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> meh ive almost come to terms with all this poop. i mean first gateway never releases their n3ds support then i lose my job then i buy a used vita for $65 then buy a 4gb mem for $10 and a charger for 8ish thennnn ehres the best part i traded it plus $20 for a Wii u muahahaha me so kinda happy... lots of mixed emotions in my life right now :/
> finished filing for unemployment today tho!!! and i applied at quite a few places so yay for me i guess. now im gna get drunk off my ass n wonder wtf im doing with my life.


Jobs are just jobs until you actually set yourself on a career path.  Don't get too attached to a single job, they come and go.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> meh ive almost come to terms with all this poop. i mean first gateway never releases their n3ds support then i lose my job then i buy a used vita for $65 then buy a 4gb mem for $10 and a charger for 8ish   thennnn ehres the best part i traded it plus $20 for a Wii u muahahaha me so kinda happy... lots of mixed emotions in my life right now :/
> finished filing for unemployment today tho!!! and i applied at quite a few places so yay for me i guess. now im gna get drunk off my ass n wonder wtf im doing with my life.


Sorry to hear dude. Guess shit happens eh? love buying outdated consoles when I'm down as well, since they're super hackable as well, which makes it more fun and easy to just tear through the systems security the moment you get it  

Just keep pressure on applying and you'll be back on track  consistency is key.

good luck dude :] if your feeling down, you can always shoot me a pm


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 28, 2015)

lmao i wasnt expecting all the support but thanks. and i agree I need to figure out what i should go for career wise and stop forking around with these half arse jobs. beat everything except the moon in mm3d so im kinda procrastinating until gw releases n3ds support lol i dont want to beat it n be left with nothing to play on it. although i guess i could sell/ trade it for mh4u oh wells lets all hope for gw to finally deliver!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> meh ive almost come to terms with all this poop. i mean first gateway never releases their n3ds support then i lose my job then i buy a used vita for $65 then buy a 4gb mem for $10 and a charger for 8ish thennnn ehres the best part i traded it plus $20 for a Wii u muahahaha me so kinda happy... lots of mixed emotions in my life right now :/
> finished filing for unemployment today tho!!! and i applied at quite a few places so yay for me i guess. now im gna get drunk off my ass n wonder wtf im doing with my life.


 
I know that feel  Back in 2012 I had very unstable jobs and mixed emotions like your's. Keep up on applying, and never forget you will find your way.


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

Welp 2Hack, looks like you're getting your pepsi some other day!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> Welp 2Hack, looks like you're getting your pepsi some other day!


 
2 hours left still


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I know that feel  Back in 2012 I had very unstable jobs and mixed emotions like your's. Keep up on applying, and never forget you will find your way.


dont me to hi jack this thread...

lol fo sho im just in a dumb situation i have a weird lung disease so i have to take steroids n shit. now roids lower ur immune system like a mofo. so im sick all the damn time. and i made damn sure my employer understood this when hiring me n theyre all "oh thats fine we understand we have lots of employees with health issues blah blah" then of course i miss too many days and BAM! ha lol like i work at a call center and its been so slow the past months theyve been sending ppl home early. like why the fuck does it matter if i missed work on a day you sent 30 employees home? i mean i get that as an employer you need to be at your job in order to work. but they knew my situation and i always provided a doctors note. ok enough venting. any good wii u gems i should know about?  lol not that thats anymore on topic


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 2 hours left still


 
Wait, we're adding two hours? Oh man, alright, pepsi soon(tm)

Then again, what makes that timezone so special? It's 7:05pm over where I live, and 11:05 AM in China... if anything, we might as well hype up for 13 more hours

unless gateway is secretly hq'd somewhere else ;O


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 28, 2015)

2hack should be banned if there is no update today.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> 2hack should be banned if there is no update today.



Nah, if there's no update in the next hour we'll just delete the thread, close the 3DS flashcart section, and ban anybody that complains.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 28, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> 2hack should be banned if there is no update today.


Lol that Chinese capital punishment be harsh, man.

xD


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Nah, if there's no update in the next hour we'll just delete the thread, close the 3DS flashcart section, and ban anybody that complains.


 

Holy shit!!! I"m down, we can take this to IRC. Anybody got a channel in mind? PM.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Holy shit!!! I"m down, we can take this to IRC. Anybody got a channel in mind? PM.


 
There was this gateway hype channel. I dunnlo if it still exist.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2015)

Not #GBAtemp.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

It'll be like the Final Fantasy when they did the takeover, the server crashes and we see a new gbatemp forum emerge.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Not #GBAtemp.


#GBATemp it is then


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> There was this gateway hype channel. I dunnlo if it still exist.


It still is. #gatewayhype on #gbatemp.net


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> #GBATemp it is then



p1ngpong, we're gonna need a lot of G-lines


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 28, 2015)

I hate things.


----------



## aquada (Feb 28, 2015)

this is like samuel beckett's waiting for godot:
“ESTRAGON: I can't go on like this.
VLADIMIR: That's what you think.”


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

I got pizza, some bring the non-piracy drinks


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I got pizza, some bring the non-piracy drinks


Did someone say Pepsi?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Is it over yet?


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 28, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Is it over yet?


 
no release yet. coming SOON!


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Did someone say Pepsi?


 

Lets get this adventure started



Spoiler


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> no release yet. coming SOON!




It's like tantric sex. The buildup lasts for-fucking-ever.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Did someone say Pepsi?


 
Does that mean Rum is piracy drink? ... oh yeah it is.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Does that mean Rum is piracy drink? ... oh yeah it is.


 

I'll allow it as long as the piracy % is legal.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> no release yet. coming SOON!


Damnit, so I was dreaming all along.
I dreamt that I was able to boot Majora's Mask 3D from the Gateway Multi-ROM menu in my New 3DS.


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 28, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Nah, if there's no update in the next hour we'll just delete the thread, close the 3DS flashcart section, and ban anybody that complains.


 
you must keep your word.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I'll allow it as long as the piracy % is legal.


 
40% is legal. 70% is absynthium, 90% is toxic, 100% will give blindness.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

Bringing the rain bitches



Spoiler


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> you must keep your word.



You must not know me very well yet....


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 40% is legal. 70% is absynthium, 90% is toxic, 100% will give blindness.


Vins is on that blindness hype


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Vins is on that blindness hype


 
I bought a gateway 3ds while I was drunk


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I bought a gateway 3ds while I was drunk


At least you know which flash cart to buy while drunk

Inb4 sky pleys gaems and piracy debates


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Did someone say Pepsi?


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 28, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Damnit, so I was dreaming all along.
> I dreamt that I was able to boot Majora's Mask 3D from the Gateway Multi-ROM menu in my New 3DS.


 

That will happen... in 2016.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

Madao64 said:


>




That sounds similar to the chocobo theme from Final Fantasy 7


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

80 minutes to go, 2Hack?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

Nothings coming, I played the song a while ago.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> 80 minutes to go, 2Hack?


I don't like this game  

I've been crucified once before in the last thread, lost my first born as well.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I don't like this game
> 
> I've been crucified once before in the last thread, lost my first born as well.


 
But came back after 7 days


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I don't like this game
> 
> I've been crucified once before in the last thread, lost my first born as well.



I warned ya. You are a false prophet just like Gary before you.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

mrGREEK360 said:


> I warned ya. You are a false prophet just like Gary before you.


 
You sound like Thomas12345....


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 28, 2015)

garyopa we summon thee, come and bring forth some good news please


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Haha this is funny.
I'm having an inner struggle between enjoying all this deception and being in pain for the lack of the update too.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Haha this is funny.
> I'm having an inner struggle between enjoying all this deception and being in pain for the lack of the update too.


This is part of the enjoyment. 20$ to gw, 20$ to reseller, 40$ worth of salt


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> This is part of the enjoyment. 20$ to gw, 20$ to reseller, 40$ worth of salt


That freaking salt is worth those 40 bucks.


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

Still wondering why we're using 2Hack/Vins timezone specifically, any of you two feel like chiming in?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> Still wondering why we're using 2Hack/Vins timezone specifically, any of you two feel like chiming in?


 
2Hack is a prophet. and I'm his brother.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> Still wondering why we're using 2Hack/Vins timezone specifically, any of you two feel like chiming in?


I might have up tp 4 hours of difference with them.
I don't see why they are taking theirs as the Base Zone.


----------



## oxenh (Feb 28, 2015)

The signature of madao64 Fits perfect this gatewait situation. If not tomorrow, then tomorrow's tomorrow and so on...


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 28, 2015)

after 2 hours, 2hack will be like this poor guy


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

oxenh said:


> The signature of madao64 Fits perfect this gatewait situation. If not tomorrow, then tomorrow's tomorrow and so on...


 
Just noticed Shadow's signature. Brillant! 





bennyhan1985 said:


> after 2 hours, 2hack will be like this poor guy


403   FORBIDDEN

?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2015)

oxenh said:


> The signature of madao64 Fits perfect this gatewait situation. If not tomorrow, then tomorrow's tomorrow and so on...




"To-morrow, and to-morrow, and to-morrow,
Creeps in this petty pace from day to day,
To the last syllable of recorded time;
And all our yesterdays have lighted fools"


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 28, 2015)

It's time.....



Spoiler



TO TURN THE CLOCK BACK!
[/spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> It's time.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I think we should do the 4th day glitch and reach the dawn of a new day quickly.


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Feb 28, 2015)

after 2 hours, 2hack will be like this poor guy


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> It's time.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget to buy Chateau Romani on the first day.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> after 2 hours, 2hack will be like this poor guy


 
no, no. That is Thomas12345.


----------



## Shining One (Feb 28, 2015)

Not soon after the support for 9.2 was released, Gateway unleashes another surprise wait. Is this all a ploy to attract attention to their product, or is it something more sinister. Find out next G B A temp.


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

what happened to Thomas anyways? I remember seeing his name around the earlier hypefest, but I didn't really take note of what he said.


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> what happened to Thomas anyways? I remember seeing his name around the earlier hypefest, but I didn't really take note of what he said.


 
Banned.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 28, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> what happened to Thomas anyways? I remember seeing his name around the earlier hypefest, but I didn't really take note of what he said.


 
He got banned, I think.

EDIT: Ninja'd by Breith, lol.

_Oh hey, it's my 100th post. Lmao._


----------



## oxenh (Feb 28, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> what happened to Thomas anyways? I remember seeing his name around the earlier hypefest, but I didn't really take note of what he said.


Nothing interesting, not a big loss


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

This Thomas?


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 28, 2015)

garyopa Is Gateway uploading any files to the server?


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

shhhhh, he's busy preparing the release post ;^)


----------



## oxenh (Feb 28, 2015)

1:20 AM in Chile and no news... 
I will go to the bed SOON...
2Hacks i have an antibomb suit if you need in a few hours more


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Shining One said:


> Not soon after the support for 9.2 was released, Gateway unleashes another surprise wait. Is this all a ploy to attract attention to their product, or is it something more sinister. Find out next G B A temp.


Yeah! great to see you back! You used to be so much deeper though  this is like baby talk compared to your regular posts


BamItzMuffinz said:


> He got banned, I think.
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd by Breith, lol.
> 
> _Oh hey, it's my 100th post. Lmao._


You both kinda got eaten by Vins though. He answered it a loooong time ago iirc 
Guess it was to a diff person, oops 
But still, step it up, yo


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> It still is. #gatewayhype on #gbatemp.net


 
I'm coming o/ !


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> He got banned, I think.
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd by Breith, lol.


 
Aaaactually that's not correct.


----------



## Shining One (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yeah! great to see you back! You used to be so much deeper though  this is like baby talk compared to your regular posts
> 
> You both kinda got eaten by Vins though. He answered it a loooong time ago iirc
> Guess it was to a diff person, oops
> But still, step it up, yo


I was in a state of Gatewait sickness upon standing up when that post was typed. Expect deeper posts to exist that it becomes a violation on the laws of depth for any metaphysical object. And I'm sorry 2Hack I tend to lurk 87% of the time on any normal day.


----------



## SolarisHeights (Feb 28, 2015)

can some1 please call garry telephone n tell him 2 tell us whats happen?

what his number i will phone him


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Shining One said:


> I was in a state of Gatewait sickness upon standing up when that post was typed. Expect deeper posts to exist that it becomes a violation on the laws of depth for any metaphysical object. And I'm sorry 2Hack I tend to lurk 87% of the time on any normal day.


Felt more like 89% tbh. thanks for blessing us with your presence once agian. Feels like this thread is finally what it should be. Feels like old times


----------



## Tilde88 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hello, everyone.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

SolarisHeights said:


> can some1 please call garry telephone n tell him 2 tell us whats happen?
> 
> what his number i will phone him


911-919-1111 

Give it a ring, and let me know


----------



## Shining One (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Felt more like 89% tbh. thanks for blessing us with your presence once agian. Feels like this thread is finally what it should be. Feels like old times


Nay will it become old times when this thread approaches 1000 pages. I have a strong feeling the update will be within the first two weeks of March. No more, no less.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Shining One said:


> Nay will it become old times when this thread approaches 1000 pages. I have a strong feeling the update will be within the first two weeks of March. No more, no less.


I gave the exact same ETA.
Up to March 15th.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Shining One said:


> Nay will it become old times when this thread approaches 1000 pages. I have a strong feeling the update will be within the first two weeks of March. No more, no less.


800-1000 was all filler though. After that it got better, but pre 800 is where it's at


----------



## Shining One (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> 800-1000 was all filler though. After that it got better, but pre 800 is where it's at


You are correct. After 800 passed the main objective was to achieve 1000 pages of speculation, disappointment, and false predictions. An accomplishment that could have been accomplished by Gbatemp's own. May no one belittle such an accomplishment. Pre 800 was tricky territory what with complaints and people steadily losing faith in Gateway. This thread, sadly, will not reach 1000, at the rate it grows now.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 28, 2015)

Let's start cracking those phone books open, look up garyopa in the Dominican Republic.

Guessing his pad looks something like this.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> Let's start cracking those phone books open, look up garyopa in the Dominican Republic.
> 
> Guessing his pad looks something like this.


You sure he doesn't live in a gw cart?


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 28, 2015)

Go to sleep, guys.


----------



## Shining One (Feb 28, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> Let's start cracking those phone books open, look up garyopa in the Dominican Republic.
> 
> Guessing his pad looks something like this.


The Dominican Republic? He would take no chance taking residence this close to the United States. He would be on the retreat in Mongolia.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 28, 2015)

Shining One said:


> The Dominican Republic? He would take no chance taking residence this close to the United States. He would be on the retreat in Mongolia.


 
That's where he is, according to his previous posts.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Feb 28, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> Go to sleep, guys.


 
We're gonna throw a 3DS party at gary's place.


----------



## Shining One (Feb 28, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> That's where he is, according to his previous posts.


He must be paid handsomely by Gateway and Reggie alike. For Reggie's purpose, reasons unknown.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey... uhh guys...

There was a delay.

Madao64, do us the honor of alerting them about release tmr(tm)


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Hey... uhh guys...
> 
> There was a delay.
> 
> Madao64, do us the honor of alerting them about release tmr(tm)


 
Alert who?

Err......

The update will be released tmr(TM).

If it doesn't, then we still have this:


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

gateway is kill

no


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


>


 
ERU ERUFU!

Sorry, but it was on my mind and I had to post something about this. xD


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 28, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I gave the exact same ETA.
> Up to March 15th.



Iv also said mid March but was hoping I was wrong, damnit. lol


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 28, 2015)

Ive had the final countdown playing in my head since i saw that post about 90 days. But maybe after I ride the rough road to tinkle town gateway will bless us with their gifts of joy and jubilation


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Hey... uhh guys...
> 
> There was a delay.
> 
> Madao64, do us the honor of alerting them about release tmr(tm)


 
No pepsi for you guys!


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 28, 2015)

Ive had the final countdown playing in my head since i saw that post about 90 days. But maybe after I ride the rough road to tinkle town gateway will bless us with their gifts of joy and jubilation


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Hey... uhh guys...
> 
> There was a delay.
> 
> Madao64, do us the honor of alerting them about release tmr(tm)


Alert whom about what?
Why him?


----------



## Kuin (Feb 28, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Ive had the final countdown playing in my head since i saw that post about 90 days. But maybe after I ride the rough road to tinkle town gateway will bless us with their gifts of joy and jubilation


 
This one?  

Thanks, now I've it in my head too. :x


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey gateway did you find an exploit to use on the n3ds since you dont wanna use the mii exploit?


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 28, 2015)

Anyone ready?


----------



## Shining One (Feb 28, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Anyone ready?


Depends. What unforeseen event is quickly approaching?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Alert who?
> 
> Err......
> 
> ...


Alert my ppl damn it!


ShadowOne333 said:


> Alert whom about what?
> Why him?


He is the official bring-er of "it will be tomorrow"  

Only he can bless us with the strength for one more day


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> He is the official bring-er of "it will be tomorrow"
> Only he can bless us with the strength for one more day


I don't believe in blesses or miracles


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

count up to ninety days my friends!


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 28, 2015)

Well I hope you guys get the update tomorrow, still curious to see how the gateway works on the n3ds but you all should go to bed if your just staying up for the release as it won't be here tonight.

Sry it didn't happen tonight, people playing with your hopes and dreams lol.


----------



## Shining One (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Alert my ppl damn it!
> 
> He is the official bring-er of "it will be tomorrow"
> 
> Only he can bless us with the strength for one more day


I thought that was garyopa's job.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> count up to ninety hours my friends!


Don't you mean nineteen?
90 is just too much. xD


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Don't you mean nineteen?
> 90 is just too much. xD


 
ooooooooops.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> ooooooooops.


90 days!
If not then Song of Time and back to the Dawn of the First Day.


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> 90 days!
> If not then Song of Time and back to the Dawn of the First Day.


 
16 hours and 24 minutes of fun filled disappointment riddled waiting!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> 16 hours and 24 minutes of fun filled disappointment riddled waiting!


Can't wait to be disappointed once more!


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 28, 2015)

I wish gateway would say something on their site so we still know they are still alive and not busted by the cops or something. Silence is bad, it causes rumours and disappointments,


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 28, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> 90 days!
> If not then Song of Time and back to the Dawn of the First Day.


 
shit i wish i could go back n be like bro cody dont buy that jap n3ds its just gna cause you a minor hassle down the road. just wait for the us release bro. i would also tell myself to just buy a sky. or to buy a sky when realhotstuff had them cheap as hell





mrGREEK360 said:


> I wish gateway would say something on their site so we still know they are still alive and not busted by the cops or something. Silence is bad, it causes rumours and disappointments,


 
I think if something crazy went down like that gary would probably let us know.. or at least id hope he would. lol


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> shit i wish i could go back n be like bro cody dont buy that jap n3ds its just gna cause you a minor hassle down the road. just wait for the us release bro. i would also tell myself to just buy a sky. or to buy a sky when realhotstuff had them cheap as hell


 
okay i need to know, how cheap were they?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> shit i wish i could go back n be like bro cody dont buy that jap n3ds its just gna cause you a minor hassle down the road. just wait for the us release bro. i would also tell myself to just buy a sky. or to buy a sky when realhotstuff had them cheap as hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just don't forget to do the Kafei's side quest when you go back and warn yourself of the Jap N3DS.


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 28, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> okay i need to know, how cheap were they?


 
i wanna say around $70 usd not too crazy but still the cheapest ive seen and it shipped from right here in the states


----------



## Fulcaire (Feb 28, 2015)

been at work all day then i get home and come to the thread to see that you guys are expecting a update of some sort for GW by tonight or tomorrow?
can someone fill me in? whats the source you guys got this from that something may happen?


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 28, 2015)

Fulcaire said:


> been at work all day then i get home and come to the thread to see that you guys are expecting a update of some sort for GW by tonight or tomorrow?
> can someone fill me in? whats the source you guys got this from that something may happen?


 
check garyopas post on page 509


> Only 87 days, 4 hours so far:
> 
> http://www.tickcounter.com/countup/...e_First_Gateway_video_showing_New_3DS_support
> 
> ...


At this point were really reaching for straws here.

also this post here is interesting 8.1 jap console is my bet 
...hopefully not us n3ds consoles lol id hate to regret getting rid of my jap one for the us one XD


> satel said:↑
> gary a serious question here: do you know if the gateway team really have a fully working exploit for the n3ds ? please don't answer if you don't know the answer. thanks ​





> garyopa said:
> Yes they do. But there was some minor issues with certain region and firmware, as such they been very hard at work in making it with no issues. And will be releasing as soon as they quickly can that is all I know at the moment.


----------



## Fulcaire (Feb 28, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> check garyopas post on page 509
> 
> At this point were really reaching for straws here.
> 
> ...


 
Ah... thanks for filling me in...
Well then; I don't take anything garyopa says seriously but I will legitimately be super super stoked if an update does indeed come sometime this weekend. I ain't holdin my breath though, but we shall see what happens


----------



## ttr13 (Feb 28, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> i wanna say around $70 usd not too crazy but still the cheapest ive seen and it shipped from right here in the states


buy a QQ3DS you can get one for around $70 and its basically Sky3DS with a different sticker on it and you get the bonus r4 clone


----------



## Kuin (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't want be too much enthusiastic, but I think that whatever they'll announce today (or this week end) it will directly be the release of the New3DS support, right now. Why? Because if it was just an announcement, they would have done it days/weeks ago. I mean if they were not ready and feel they'll not be ready before a long time, they would directly say it, so my thinking is that they didn't say anything because they felt they were close to succeed, so it wasn't necessary to make an announcement to say "we'll release it in 1 week", and just directly release it without "teasing" anything.

But it's just my opinion. I can't imagine a team waiting weeks, months, to announce that FINALLY they can tell us that it's... not ready. So let's wait.. Naahh, would be so ridiculous. "To reward you and your patience, we can now tell you, that you'll need wait more, thanks again, bye".


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 28, 2015)

Kuin said:


> I don't want be too much enthusiastic, but I think that whatever they'll announce today (or this week end) it will directly be the release of the New3DS support, right now. Why? Because if it was just an announcement, they would have done it days/weeks ago. I mean if they were not ready and feel they'll not be ready before a long time, they would directly say it, so my thinking is that they didn't say anything because they felt they were close to succeed, so it wasn't necessary to make an announcement to say "we'll release it in 1 week", and just directly release it without "teasing" anything.
> 
> But it's just my opinion. I can't imagine a team waiting weeks, months, to announce that FINALLY they can tell us that it's... not ready. So let's wait.. Naahh, would be so ridiculous. "To reward you and your patience, we can now tell you, that you'll need wait more, thanks again, bye".


 
This would be amazing, but my hope levels aren't exactly high. I don't mind too much if they take another month to release it, because I've got other stuff to do, but I'd appreciate if they did release the support update tomorrow or whatever.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 28, 2015)

Fulcaire said:


> been at work all day then i get home and come to the thread to see that you guys are expecting a update of some sort for GW by tonight or tomorrow?
> can someone fill me in? whats the source you guys got this from that something may happen?



There is none, pulling out of thin air Imo and it just false hope for people reading... Kinda trollish lol


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

Right now, we're basing on Garyopa saying that some stuff would happen by the end of February. The end is nigh.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Feb 28, 2015)

Anyways I'm off to bed, hopefully you guys get the update tmrw.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Tomorrow...
*Eerie queue*


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

Tomorrow... TTTT____TTTT


----------



## Timburpton (Feb 28, 2015)

When did garyopa say end of feb though? I thought he only said "soon"


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Am I the only one that images the catchword "Soon" as the tagline for a teaser poster of an epic movie?


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 28, 2015)

Timburpton said:


> When did garyopa say end of feb though? I thought he only said "soon"


 
He said end of feb in his post on this page:

http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA?p=1738102#post1738102




			
				garyopa said:
			
		

> be sure that more updates are happening over next few days/weeks with everything to be completed by end of Feb


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Lol just saw this image, this is pretty much how I imagine the current situation:


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

Timburpton said:


> When did garyopa say end of feb though? I thought he only said "soon"


 
I can't find it. Maybe he deleted it? It was after his failed three day countdown, and then he put up a "you've met with a terrible fate" thing from MM and linked a youtube video of the IT crowd's piracy ad. I'm sure someone can vouch for me, but I can't seem to find the post... perhaps it's been deleted, edited, or I'm just not looking hard enough

edit: was on the maxconsole forums


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> I can't find it. Maybe he deleted it? It was after his failed three day countdown, and then he put up a "you've met with a terrible fate" thing from MM and linked a youtube video of the IT crowd's piracy ad. I'm sure someone can vouch for me, but I can't seem to find the post... perhaps it's been deleted, edited, or I'm just not looking hard enough
> 
> edit: was on the maxconsole forums


You gotta be kidding.
It's the first paragraph after the fate line.


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> You gotta be kidding.
> It's the first paragraph after the fate line.


 
no, as in I couldn't find the post: I was looking for the post so I could quote it, not that I couldn't find the part where he talks about the end of Feb.



Dragaan said:


> ...but I can't seem to find the post... perhaps it's been deleted, edited, or I'm just not looking hard enough
> 
> 
> edit: was on the maxconsole forums




^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> no, as in I couldn't find the post: I was looking for the post so I could quote it


This one?
http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA?p=1738102#post1738102

Right below the MM moon pic, you'll find this:


> Sadly, it does not look like there will be release today, it could happen tomorrow or tomorrow after tomorrow, but relax and be sure that* more updates are happening over next few days/weeks with everything to be completed by end of Feb. once Chinese New Year is over* and resellers are able to stock enough units for the big N3DS release.


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

yes, I know what it says... I was looking for the POST, not the TEXT, you don't have to go around questioning reading skills because you didn't interpret what I said to begin with correctly >_>


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> yes, I know what it says... I was looking for the POST, not the TEXT


I can see the post made by garyopa just fine, I don't know what you are referring to.

Edit: Goddammit, stop post-editing the text you post initially, it confuses me. xD


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I can see the post made by garyopa just fine, I don't know what you are referring to.


 
okay here's the breakdown if you still don't get it:
Timburpton asked WHERE garyopa made the statement, meaning "can you give me a link or a quote to where he said this"




Timburpton said:


> When did garyopa say end of feb though? I thought he only said "soon"


So, I set out to find the post, but I couldn't, so I just started listing all the details I remembered from it by memory, hoping that someone else knew where the post was, as in where it was LOCATED on the internet.
You're thinking that I couldn't see gary's statement saying that there would be something by the end of February, and that's a complete misinterpretation.
I was trying to figure out WHERE the post was, the URL of the post so I could point Timburpton in the right direction. Thankfully, codychaosx pulled out the URL of the post.

You were also probably thrown off because my post came after when codychaosx put up the URL. That's because I began typing my post before he had done that (meaning I didn't see where it was), but I didn't submit it for a good ~15 minutes because I tried to find the post for myself first.


----------



## Timburpton (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks guys for the replies.

So IF garyopa is correct, we should be seeing the n3ds update within the next 12 hours or so.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> You were also probably thrown off because my post came after when codychaosx put up the URL. That's because I began typing my post before he had done that, but I didn't submit it for a good ~15 minutes because I tried to find the post for myself first.


Yeah this was the reason of the confusion.
Good it was settled down!


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

Timburpton said:


> Thanks guys for the replies.
> 
> So IF garyopa is correct, we should be seeing the n3ds update within the next 12 hours or so.


 
Not necessarily, it's just somewhat likely we might get an update from the GW team. It's also possible to get nothing at all.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Timburpton said:


> Thanks guys for the replies.
> 
> So IF garyopa is correct, we should be seeing the n3ds update within the next 12 hours or so.


Perhaps not until Sunday or Monday.
March begins on Sunday and I don't know if China uses that day as a free non-working one, so best bet would be on monday.


----------



## Leslie White (Feb 28, 2015)

Timburpton said:


> Thanks guys for the replies.
> 
> So IF garyopa is correct, we should be seeing the n3ds update within the next 12 hours or so.


 

Fingers crossed !!!!


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 28, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> Not necessarily, it's just somewhat likely we might get an update from the GW team. It's also possible to get nothing at all.


*probable.*


----------



## DarkKaine (Feb 28, 2015)

Friendly reminder not to get too hyped.
Dates and rumors mean nothing in gatewayland..
Personally, I don't think we'll see the update anytime soon.
Hate to be a debby downer, but given all the shit that happened lately and how quiet they've been, I'm not even sure if Gateway actually has a viable method of code execution on the N3DS without Cubic Ninja, which they may or may not have used to load it up in the video to generate hype and stop people from purchasing a Sky3DS, which was revealed just shortly before they posted it.

SonyUSA/garyopa are not Gateway, and without an OFFICIAL statement by the Gateway team anything is considered to be rumor or speculation.
Just saying this because I've been riding the Gateway hype train ever since I first got it for my 4.5 3DS. They eventually deliver but they take their sweet time to ensure everything works perfectly.


----------



## Leslie White (Feb 28, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> *probable.*


 

More than likely


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 28, 2015)

DarkKaine said:


> Friendly reminder not to get too hyped.
> Dates and rumors mean nothing in gatewayland..
> Personally, I don't think we'll see the update anytime soon.
> Hate to be a debby downer, but given all the shit that happened lately and how quiet they've been, I'm not even sure if Gateway actually has a viable method of code execution on the N3DS without Cubic Ninja, which they may or may not have used to load it up in the video to generate hype and stop people from purchasing a Sky3DS, which was revealed just shortly before they posted it.
> ...


Er.... GW NEVER makes a pre release announcement. They only release RELEASED UPDATE announcements.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 28, 2015)

I doubt aomething happen. If no DSTWO+ then Gateway not bring up anything. But when DSTWO+ release I gurss We See a release with no Emunand 9.5 for N3DS etc.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 28, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> I doubt aomething happen. If no DSTWO+ then Gateway not bring up anything. But when DSTWO+ release I gurss We See a release with no Emunand 9.5 for N3DS etc.


 
But why? I mean if DSTWO+ comes out I dunno in 2 days, and it does everything that gateway does + it does it on New 3DS in 9.5, then what could possibly GW do about it? If they have something working with the New3DS, they better release it before DSTWO+ comes out... ^^"


----------



## DarkKaine (Feb 28, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Er.... GW NEVER makes a pre release announcement. They only release RELEASED UPDATE announcements.









So this doesn't count as an announcement?
I'd consider 'just around the corner' to be perfectly viable for roughly 3 weeks of work.
And btw, they haven't said anything like this for the N3DS support. Hence why I'm not holding my breath. If it does happen it'll be massive surprise. If it doesn't I didn't get my hopes up anyway so there's no disappointment.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 28, 2015)

Kuin said:


> But why? I mean if DSTWO+ comes out I dunno in 2 days, and it does everything that gateway does + it does it on New 3DS in 9.5, then what could possibly GW do about it? If they have something working with the New3DS, they better release it before DSTWO+ comes out... ^^"


This is bad.....

If DSTwo+ comes out within these 2 days, I'll sure be broke....!


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 28, 2015)

DarkKaine said:


> So this doesn't count as an announcement?
> I'd consider 'just around the corner' to be perfectly viable for roughly 3 weeks of work.
> And btw, they haven't said anything like this for the N3DS support. Hence why I'm not holding my breath. If it does happen it'll be massive surprise. If it doesn't I didn't get my hopes up anyway so there's no disappointment.


But, according to gateway terms, isn't "around the corner" equivalent to a months worth of time?


----------



## DarkKaine (Feb 28, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> But, according to gateway terms, isn't "around the corner" equivalent to a months worth of time?


 
They have pretty good PR. They word it like this to make sure they can't be held accountable for missed release dates.
I don't know if you have any experience with reverse engineering, but this is the right way to go. It's hard to make a prediction because you may or may not run into roadblocks along the way.
Things can go butter smooth and give you very little trouble, or things go so bad it will take a much longer time to complete. Kinda like when we found out there was no info on enemy AI for a game server my team has been working on. Result was we have to do all enemy AI from scratch. It was something that wasn't accounted for, and we'd have people with pitchforks if we had a set release date.


----------



## PagaN (Feb 28, 2015)

Team Gateway failed on new 3ds support and lost all to Sky3ds.


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 28, 2015)

PagaN said:


> Team Gateway failed on new 3ds support and lost all to Sky3ds.


Hey!
2Hack,
VinsCool,
Phantom_User
Look!
PagaN's back!


----------



## mironicus (Feb 28, 2015)

I would never rely on a troll who already trolled you in the past.


----------



## Erol (Feb 28, 2015)

mironicus said:


> I would never rely on a troll who already trolled you in the past.


 

exactly. why do people even bring him up? stop listening to him. don't feed the troll. remember that "counter" Bullshit?!


----------



## DarkKaine (Feb 28, 2015)

Erol said:


> exactly. why do people even bring him up? stop listening to him. don't feed the troll. remember that "counter" Bullshit?!


That's one way to set yourself up for disappointment.
Another is believing in random chinese forum posts.
If the news isn't from Gateway, it's irrelevant.

Here's my realistic prediction: http://itsalmo.st/#gatewaytime_droao
When it turns out the update still hasn't been released by then, expect people on this board to rage at gateway for misinformation.
Because my prediction means just as much as everyone else's. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## dustmite (Feb 28, 2015)

Tomorrow there will be another BS ETA prediction by SonyUSA or Garyopa.

This is the only thing thats for sure, and its the only announcement that will come at the end of the
month.

They already laugh about all of us here.

The strategy is always the same... a BS ETA not longer than 2 weeks in the future.

I already gave up. Being played is more worse than loosing some money.

Money can be replaced.

I think we all can learn a lesson from this.


This is actually the worst investment I ever made. I wish I would not have
to think about it anymore. So maybe I will not sell my flashcart on Ebay, but burn it.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 28, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Tomorrow there will be another BS ETA prediction by SonyUSA or Garyopa.
> 
> This is the only thing thats for sure, and its the only announcement that will come at the end of the
> month.
> ...


 

You cant sell flashcards on eBay.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 28, 2015)

Soo, what did I miss?


----------



## dustmite (Feb 28, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> You cant sell flashcards on eBay.


 

Then I drop it, step on it, throw it against the wall, dunk it in water, heat it in the microwave and then 
burn it.


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 28, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Then I drop it, step on it, throw it against the wall, dunk it in water, heat it in the microwave and then
> burn it.


 

Or you could use it.


----------



## dustmite (Feb 28, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> Or you could use it.


 

I have a N3dsLL JAP. Because of GW.


----------



## GorbseBaind (Feb 28, 2015)

dustmite said:


> I have a N3dsLL JAP. Because of GW.


 

They get yourself a cheap (maybe used) original 3DS XL. Or, you know, don't buy shit without knowing it'll work. This one's on you.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 28, 2015)

dustmite said:


> I have a N3dsLL JAP. Because of GW.


 
No you have a N3DSLL JAP because you're dumb, and not patient, that's pretty different.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 28, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> They get yourself a cheap (maybe used) original 3DS XL. Or, you know, don't buy shit without knowing it'll work. This one's on you.


 
I kinda agree, you shouldn't buy something because it advertised that it might be able to do somethings in the future, you should buy it for what it can actually do.

Also we still don't really know if Gateway can't support n3DS, when they advertised multi-rom we had to wait way longer than this to actually get it but we did get it in the end.

So well I put my trust in Gateway about n3DS support but I don't put my trust in any ETA given...


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 28, 2015)

delete


----------



## nor3x (Feb 28, 2015)

Idaho said:


> I kinda agree, you shouldn't buy something because it advertised that it might be able to do somethings in the future, you should buy it for what it can actually do...


Agree, the second things weren't looking so good I swapped mine for a UK nn3ds and got a qq, it's not gw's fault... In fact there's no fault at all, only complaints based on expectations. I find it weird that ppl have more expectation from a paper company like gateway than they would a company like ea, or Mc Donald's. Ea for ex promises shit all the time... Guess what happens when they don't come through. No lawsuits, no apologies, nothing.

To be quite honest, expecting gw to do anything in your favor is like expecting a drug dealer to have a great return policy lol. Like a drug dealer they can close up shop at any time and move to a new location under a different name. Let's be real.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 28, 2015)

nice Amazon take my MH4U back, time to order Pokemon xD while wait for Gateway.


----------



## s-arash (Feb 28, 2015)

Kuin said:


> No you have a N3DSLL JAP because you're dumb, and not patient, that's pretty different.


 
they call this PJSALT , Ayy LMAO


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 28, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Pokemon xD while wait for Gateway.


 
Pokemon XD?
This one?:



Spoiler










The gamecube game???


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 28, 2015)

Kuin said:


> No you have a N3DSLL JAP because you're dumb, and not patient, that's pretty different.


JPN N3DS Mustard Rice.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 28, 2015)

wow there is a Pokemon called XD wow...^^ no Omega Ruby / Alpha Saphir not sure which one. But sadly both can't be played online because of Patch if I remember correctly.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 28, 2015)

A general rule is never expect or believe ETAs from a Dev team. If you have been a part of the android ROM community you would know this lol ETAs are never reliable. It is an estimate after all. Now go hope and sip your cup of tea an be patient x)


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't think we can expect a Release soon, not on a Weekend at all.

btw. Most releases are on Monday / Tuesday


----------



## alepman90 (Feb 28, 2015)

Kuin said:


> No you have a N3DSLL JAP because you're dumb, and not patient, that's pretty different.


 
Cant blame him though,Gbatemp became a place for spammers and trolls (srsly joined end 2014 and having over 2500 posts)
and less informative and noobs friendly,also add GW note to have >9.3,so many people went and bought the compatible fw system ..... and calling someone inpatient dumb while 99% of peeps here are on this forum all day long,is not very nice.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 28, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> I don't think we can expect a Release soon, not on a Weekend at all.
> 
> btw. Most releases are on Monday / Tuesday


2.3b - Friday
2.4b - Thursday
2.5 - Thursday
2.6 - Wednesday
2.7 - Monday
3.0 - Friday
3.0.1 - Saturday
3.0.2 - Tuesday
3.0.3 - Thursday
3.0.4 - Tuesday

Of the past ten releases, only a total of 3 were made on Monday/Tuesday. Lol Thursday is more common then both xD

Do some research.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 28, 2015)

didn't go that far back, only saw 3.X


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 28, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> didn't go that far back, only saw 3.X


There is multiple pages to there site, and all of those releases as well as there dates are on it.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 28, 2015)

Then bet for Thursday now


----------



## memomo (Feb 28, 2015)

I cant believe they did it again just like v2.0 
I miss my sky3ds  fuck u gary and you stupid zelda mm3d countdown


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 28, 2015)

You guys are way to gullible


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 28, 2015)

memomo said:


> I cant believe they did it again just like v2.0
> I miss my sky3ds  fuck u gary and you stupid zelda mm3d countdown


? What happened to your Sky?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> You guys are way to gullible


 

Way to0 stupid
Way to0 retarded

Trolling like its going to hurt GW in any way, "oh no please don't step on our cards.  We will release it SOON. WE PROMISE".


----------



## Polarialis (Feb 28, 2015)

Quite salty in here today. I thought the whole point of this thread was news and *rumors* to keep us occupied until release. Ain't nothin' but love. Speaking of which, playmods didn't actually receive a shipment this week, and their site now says 'restocking next week'. March 6th, prepare the hype train.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 28, 2015)

Polarialis said:


> Quite salty in here today. I thought the whole point of this thread was news and *rumors* to keep us occupied until release. Ain't nothin' but love. Speaking of which, playmods didn't actually receive a shipment this week, and their site now says 'restocking next week'. March 6th, prepare the hype train.


Don't state dates, someone might take you seriously xD


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Set in stone date 4th march........I know you all love countdowns so much


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 28, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Way to0 stupid
> Way to0 retarded
> 
> Trolling like its going to hurt GW in any way, "oh no please don't step on our cards.  We will release it SOON. WE PROMISE".



At least it says "promise" loo


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 28, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> Set in stone date 4th march........I know you all love countdowns so much


sauce plz


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 28, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> Set in stone date 4th march........I know you all love countdowns so much



Lol but the 3rd is national pancake day, it would make more sense xD


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 28, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> sauce plz


We don't need sources where we're going Marty!


----------



## logg (Feb 28, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> Set in stone date 4th march........I know you all love countdowns so much


Here you go everyone. Look at this intently for the next few days.

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...n't+think+about+gateway+releasing+until&swk=1


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 28, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Way to0 stupid
> Way to0 retarded
> 
> Trolling like its going to hurt GW in any way, "oh no please don't step on our cards. We will release it SOON. WE PROMISE".


 
The funny thing is some of the members are so gullible that they literally take something so serious that it absolutely has to be true. But when the "countdown" ends GW is to blame, Gary is to blame, Sony is to blame.. Its everyones fault but their own for being so desperate and foolish to hold something as the absolute truth. You got to stop believing and start expecting.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 28, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> The funny thing is some of the members are so gullible that they literally take something so serious that it absolutely has to be true. But when the "countdown" ends GW is to blame, Gary is to blame, Sony is to blame.. Its everyones fault but their own for being so desperate and foolish to hold something as the absolute truth. You got to stop believing and start expecting.


At least someone has some sense around here lol


----------



## mironicus (Feb 28, 2015)

Just to believe in something makes people happy.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> The funny thing is some of the members are so gullible that they literally take something so serious that it absolutely has to be true. But when the "countdown" ends GW is to blame, Gary is to blame, Sony is to blame.. Its everyones fault but their own for being so desperate and foolish to hold something as the absolute truth. You got to stop believing and start expecting.


 

No they are typing it out as if they're serious about it.  Idiotic trolls they are ......


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 28, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> No they are typing it out as if they're serious about it.  Idiotic trolls they are ......


Every countdown sounds like an ETA, tip from a developer (me) never trust ETA's.


----------



## Loefloef (Feb 28, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> sauce plz


 

what kind of sauce do you prefer?
Hollondaise? Carbonara?


----------



## cearp (Feb 28, 2015)

ok guys i just read on this big 3ds site i go on a lot, that some respected member said gw is coming on the 4th of march!!
today is the 28th, so that is like 4 days. i cannot wait for GW to release! my n3ds is READY!
GW!!! the waitway will be over soon!!
(oozing with jokes)


----------



## the3dsguy (Feb 28, 2015)

cearp said:


> ok guys i just read on this big 3ds site i go on a lot, that some respected member said gw is coming on the 4th of march!!
> today is the 28th, so that is like 4 days. i cannot wait for GW to release! my n3ds is READY!
> GW!!! the waitway will be over soon!!
> (oozing with jokes)


 
dont reply to this guy and feed his bullshit. thank you. stop hyping people please, you're just trying to piss people off


----------



## cearp (Feb 28, 2015)

i promise i read it


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> The funny thing is some of the members are so gullible that they literally take something so serious that it absolutely has to be true.


 
Wizard's First Rule - People will believe things they hope could be true, or are afraid might be true.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 28, 2015)

the3dsguy said:


> dont reply to this guy and feed his bullshit. thank you. stop hyping people please, you're just trying to piss people off


 
lmao you didn't even properly read the post you were quoting


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 28, 2015)

cearp said:


> ok guys i just read on this big 3ds site i go on a lot, that some respected member said gw is coming on the 4th of march!!
> today is the 28th, so that is like 4 days. i cannot wait for GW to release! my n3ds is READY!
> GW!!! the waitway will be over soon!!
> (oozing with jokes)


does that site's name end in iso?


----------



## memomo (Feb 28, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> ? What happened to your Sky?


 
I sold it when garyopa claimed it's gonna be released within 73 hrs
I know I was stupid


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Lol but the 3rd is national pancake day, it would make more sense xD


 

mmmm pancakes and n3dsxl sound good right about now.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 28, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> mmmm pancakes and n3dsxl sound good right about now.


I could not agree more.


----------



## mironicus (Feb 28, 2015)

memomo said:


> I sold it when garyopa claimed it's gonna be released within 73 hrs
> I know I was stupid


 
Garyopa's reaction while reading this thread:


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 28, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> I could not agree more.


 



The important thing to remember is that Gateway will release the update eventually, I did hear everyone saying they felt the update would come out "tonight" (yesterday) because someone was feeling good about it

That is kinda silly , hopefully no one actually believed that as it didn't come from a good source, here's the deal, you can all riot if the update doesn't come out by May, thats a good time to rage 
Or maybe even June, no gateway by start of summer would blow my mind


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 28, 2015)

cearp said:


> i promise i read it


What was the username of the reputable member?
Not that it matters that site doesn't work on my phone anyway. just takes me to imgr and shows me the gw logo and I just saw you were joking/trolling nvm lmao


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 28, 2015)

Not today shu shu not today schuuu


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> The important thing to remember is that Gateway will release the update eventually, I did hear everyone saying they felt the update would come out "tonight" (yesterday) because someone was feeling good about it
> 
> That is kinda silly , hopefully no one actually believed that as it didn't come from a good source, here's the deal, you can all riot if the update doesn't come out by May, thats a good time to rage
> Or maybe even June, no gateway by start of summer would blow my mind


 

Sorry, graduation month.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 28, 2015)

memomo said:


> I cant believe they did it again just like v2.0
> I miss my sky3ds  fuck u gary and you stupid zelda mm3d countdown


 
Never make choices before being sure, so you should have waited until the exploit is released to sell your Sky3DS.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

cearp said:


> i promise i read it


 

I spot the post. NICE!!!



davhuit said:


> Never make choices before being sure, so you should have waited until the exploit is released to sell your Sky3DS.


 

You'd think they learned by now.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 28, 2015)

I hope so. Like I advice people who doesn't have a gateway yet and want N3DS support to not buy one before the exploit is actually released.

People need to understand they are no official member of Gateway here, so whatever people says, only trust the official website.


----------



## cearp (Feb 28, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> does that site's name end in iso?


 
no, it's a site called gbatemp.


codychaosx said:


> What was the username of the reputable member?


gamesquest2 or something? i think i saw it on page 559


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 28, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Never make choices before being sure, so you should have waited until the exploit is released to sell your Sky3DS.


 

I know right, why insult gary when you decided to sell before it was released;
that's like there being a wii u exploit confirmed in 2 months and like me selling stuff all just to hope that something comes out that day!

Gta 5 has been delayed several times for pc but people are still waiting patiently and rockstar will eventually deliver, same thing with gateway although they are less trustworthy
they still haven't ever let us down yet


----------



## Diag (Feb 28, 2015)

gateway and you



there is no hope, only despair


----------



## oxenh (Feb 28, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> I know right, why insult gary when you decided to sell before it was released;
> that's like there being a wii u exploit confirmed in 2 months and like me selling stuff all just to hope that something comes out that day!
> 
> Gta 5 has been delayed several times for pc but people are still waiting patiently and rockstar will eventually deliver, same thing with gateway although they are less trustworthy
> they still haven't ever let us down yet


 

Rockstar always release news about delays of their products...
And no, i am not a GW hater ,i am only a GW pointer XD

i only hope that the update could released before March 15 or i will be very bussy to try it until June


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 28, 2015)

OK guys going to buy Pokémon. Saphir or Ruby?


----------



## Liberty (Feb 28, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> OK guys going to buy Pokémon. Saphir or Ruby?


 Ruby.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 28, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> OK guys going to buy Pokémon. Saphir or Ruby?


Both


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 28, 2015)

slap my hand, ive never played a pokemon game.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 28, 2015)

mech said:


> slap my hand, ive never played a pokemon game.


Why not try Youkai Watch?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 28, 2015)

mech said:


> slap my hand, ive never played a pokemon game.


I'll slap a Pokemon game cart into your hand lol


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Why not try Youkai Watch?


 

I need something since Naruto Manga has ended and it doesnt look like they'll be restarting Bleach anime any time soon.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 28, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I need something since Naruto Manga has ended and it doesnt look like they'll be restarting Bleach anime any time soon.


 

Try one piece, attack of titan, fma, death note, gintama, hunter x hunter, fairy tail, Kochikame, detective conan, Yugioh, Kirby right back at ya

Those are decent animes I recommend, haven't seen all of them though


----------



## VeryCrushed (Feb 28, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I need something since Naruto Manga has ended and it doesnt look like they'll be restarting Bleach anime any time soon.


Hope you have seen sword art online lol


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 28, 2015)

XY anime has been increasing in quality as well, thanks to its competition


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Try one piece, attack of titan, fma, death note, gintama, hunter x hunter, fairy tail, Kochikame, detective conan, Yugioh, Kirby right back at ya
> 
> Those are decent animes I recommend, haven't seen all of them though


 

Attack on Titan started back up?
One Piece I'm checking out but damn is it long,
death note ended a long time ago(right??) but I've watched it,
hunter x hunter watched and has ended I believe, fairy tale I'll catch up on another time,
NO FREAKIN YUGIOH ( ruined when dubbed),
 Kirby???,
Detective Conan I'll give a go


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Hope you have seen sword art online lol


 

Yes I have, pretty good.


----------



## Kuin (Feb 28, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Why not try Youkai Watch?


 
It's what I'm waiting personnaly, in English at least, I never played a Pokémon game too.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

cearp said:


> no, it's a site called gbatemp.
> 
> gamesquest2 or something? i think i saw it on page 559


 

You sir are the bomb, thanks for the update on funkycia.  Now if I can find my mario brothers 2 cia pre-install.....


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

cearp said:


> ok guys i just read on this big 3ds site i go on a lot, that some respected member said gw is coming on the 4th of march!!
> today is the 28th, so that is like 4 days. i cannot wait for GW to release! my n3ds is READY!
> GW!!! the waitway will be over soon!!


Omg I heard that too! Guys! March 4th it is!


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Omg I heard that too! Guys! March 4th it is!


 
You would...


----------



## Kuin (Feb 28, 2015)

In 72 hours, before the 90th day of the release of N3DS in Japan, an now the 4th March...

When will it stops?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 28, 2015)

I have my tear buckets ready


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I have my tear buckets ready


 

We need an olympic size pool for this one, 20000000x the size of the olympic pool.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 28, 2015)

some people love everdrives, i like my good old waiting foreverdrive


----------



## Madao64 (Feb 28, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I need something since Naruto Manga has ended and it doesnt look like they'll be restarting Bleach anime any time soon.


Go watch Nichijou, Danshi KouKousei no Nichijou, speed run MM3D, learn how to tsukkomi, buy a QQ3DS, so much to do.


----------



## memomo (Feb 28, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Never make choices before being sure, so you should have waited until the exploit is released to sell your Sky3DS.


 

The best part I've sold it for the same purchase price


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2015)

Get back on topic.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

I wake up every morning and get my daily dose of deception whenever I see nothing new from GW.
Today was no different.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 28, 2015)

So how about that imminent release from Gateway, huh?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 28, 2015)

whats the topic again....oh yeah march 4th or something


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 28, 2015)

Releases announced tomorrow 1:00 a.m. I heard? :x


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 28, 2015)

So whats the predicted date?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Releases announced tomorrow 1:00 a.m. I heard? :x


I dreamt about it, perhaps it is a sign.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 28, 2015)

Is it still end of February?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 28, 2015)

yeah after the end of February....about march 4th


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> Is it still end of February?


Yes it is XD
Still 28th I think


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 28, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I dreamt about it, perhaps it is a sign.


 

well its written in "stone" already isnt it? I dreamt of it too.  



andzalot55 said:


> So whats the predicted date?


 
predicting release between 6-x hours. (lim(x)-->∞)


----------



## oxenh (Feb 28, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> Is it still end of February?


 
Is most probably a Mid -End March


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 28, 2015)

Still playing the waiting game. ==


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Will the new release be called Gateway Hype-r? xD


----------



## kaiomar (Feb 28, 2015)

garyopa said :

Give it up, it does not matter if GW is legal or illegal. All flashcarts are basically illegal, so is Sky3DS and even the old R4.

But big 'N' only goes after 'resellers' and more recently they let the 'payment processors' inforce the rules of what is illegal or not, stopping the money flow is more useful then suing or raiding and forces customers to keep finding new sources making buying harder.

That is reason why you see very little USA based resellers, and ones that do appear like 'RealHotStuff' and other end up closing up, or switching payment options or changing names ever 2 or 3 months along with new domains.

All this talk regarding GW being legal or not is NOT IN ANY WAY SHAPE OR FORM due to the delay in them NOT releasing the New 3DS support yet, they are still here, not dead, and not in any legal trouble.

We just have to wait a bit more, the release is coming 'soon' <-- I know the word is means nothing now, but Don't Worry, Be Happy, and no need to argue or fight over stuff like DMCA and other useless points, that does nothing but cause more trolls and other wasteful fighting and always ends up into name calling and then bans due to reports.

So keep it friendly and hold your horses a bit more, as things are coming soon then later. -- Stay Tuned!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> garyopa said :
> 
> Give it up, it does not matter if GW is legal or illegal. All flashcarts are basically illegal, so is Sky3DS and even the old R4.
> 
> ...


Source?


----------



## kaiomar (Feb 28, 2015)

Maxconsole !


http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_forums/threads/287213-GATEWAY-Releases-ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA/page70

Hype again ?


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 28, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Will the new release be called Gateway Hype-r? xD


 

nope its called

:loop
start /wait GatewayHypeTrain
goto loop


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> Maxconsole !
> http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...TEWAY-Releases-ULTRA-3-0-4-Public-BETA/page70


Post the link, please.

EDIT: Nevermind xD


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2015)

Wow. I think you guys pissed off Veho. I didn't even know that was possible.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> nope its called
> 
> :loop
> start /wait GatewayHypeTrain
> goto loop


 
Damn, not programming language!

Oh and it seems garyopa posted that just today.
Let's see what happens.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm at the point where I'm not hyping over this release anymore. And I won't be disappointed if it isn't here when I look next. When I see it appear, I'll be happy.


----------



## Polarialis (Feb 28, 2015)

Just four more days. Almost there! Come on March 4th!


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 28, 2015)

So where is March 4th coming from?


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> So where is March 4th coming from?


Was confirmed by GW  

Can't wait for the March 4th release


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Was confirmed by GW
> 
> Can't wait for the March 4th release


 
"confirmed" eh?


----------



## Intronaut (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Was confirmed by GW
> 
> Can't wait for the March 4th release


 

Source please?


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 28, 2015)

There is no Source for 4. March? So yeah....


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Intronaut said:


> Source please?


Thought that was MrJason005 ' s job :o


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Thought that was MrJason005 ' s job :o


 
apparently he did a bad job. like tsipras.

go and do his job for him. GO! 
Prove that gw release is imminent


----------



## zaj (Feb 28, 2015)

does the crappy blue card actually work to play ds roms on new 3DS? or do you need an r4/Dstwo for that? got an old acekard 2i laying  around but that one is useless too :x


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 28, 2015)

zaj said:


> does the crappy blue card actually work to play ds roms on new 3DS? or do you need an r4/Dstwo for that?


 

to my info. it doesnt work. use a dsTwo. works perfect with it


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

zaj said:


> does the crappy blue card actually work to play ds roms on new 3DS? or do you need  an r4/Dstwo for that?


You have to either whitelist it via cia patch. Or play on a console older than 6.x.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 28, 2015)

zaj said:


> does the crappy blue card actually work to play ds roms on new 3DS? or do you need an r4/Dstwo for that?


if/once gateway release their update we should be able to use the blue card on the n3ds by installing flashcard timewarp on it.....but out of the box, no the blue card doesnt work on the n3ds


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You have to either whitelist it via cia patch. Or play on a console older than 6.x.


 

u baddie  There is NO FW for New 3DS older than 6.x


----------



## freejak13 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Was confirmed by GW
> 
> Can't wait for the March 4th release


 






Just sayin'


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 28, 2015)

So wait, the Cardridge can unlocked via CIA Patch?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 28, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Wow. I think you guys pissed off Veho. I didn't even know that was possible.


 
It was totally justified. Trust me.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 28, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> So wait, the Cardridge can unlocked via CIA Patch?


yep, will need to be confirmed for the n3DS, but afaik, there was no changes to how the whitelist works with the n3ds


freejak13 said:


> Just sayin'


i heard from a reliable source that 4 days is the optimal hype building timeframe


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 28, 2015)

jesus the way release dates work in this thread is like chinese whispers

anyway GBAtemp was down a few minutes ago and I thought that might have been because of the crowd of a GW release but I checked the GW site and no dice , hopes crushed

i have an O3DS so really i can already use my gateway its just that my Jap N3DS feels so useless at the moment


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

Mods.......my bad.........

edit: wait...that was about the anime thing? OH ok.  so the pool it is BABY.

But yeah man its looking like 04/01 release....


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

Don't give date, no one fucking knows.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 28, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> jesus the way release dates work in this thread is like chinese whispers
> 
> anyway GBAtemp was down a few minutes ago and I thought that might have been because of the crowd of a GW release but I checked the GW site and no dice , hopes crushed
> 
> i have an O3DS so really i can already use my gateway its just that my Jap N3DS feels so useless at the moment


If that were to happen, I am positive the crash would be on Gateway site instead of GBATemp since they can finally lock this shit up once again.


----------



## schumi_girl (Feb 28, 2015)

So there's still no confirmed date from what I see here. This March 4th is the same as me saying 'it'll be April 7th, just got a good feeling.'

Crazy.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 28, 2015)

stones *were* harmed in the creation of the march 4th release date, so i hope not


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> ...GBAtemp was down a few minutes ago and I thought that might have been because of the crowd of a GW release but I checked the GW site and no dice , hopes crushed


 
If Pokemon releases can't take us down I don't think Gateway releases can, either.


----------



## johnnyturk (Feb 28, 2015)

since there is a fresh rumour (from the never ending supply) about GW releasing something, i thought now would be a good time to ask...

i read that no ones been banned from using .cia online...apparently they dont have headers?  (do legit eshop games have headers?)

just wanted to quickly ask, cheers


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> If Pokemon releases can't take us down I don't think Gateway releases can, either.


i often see gateway related gbatemp downtimes


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> i often see gateway related gbatemp downtimes



Correlation =/= causation


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 28, 2015)

I wake up and find that a lot of posts were removed. lol


----------



## Dragaan (Feb 28, 2015)

johnnyturk said:


> since there is a fresh rumour (from the never ending supply) about GW releasing something, i thought now would be a good time to ask...
> 
> i read that no ones been banned from using .cia online...apparently they dont have headers? (do legit eshop games have headers?)
> 
> just wanted to quickly ask, cheers


 
Yep, that's the point of .cia's.


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 28, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> jesus the way release dates work in this thread is like chinese whispers
> 
> anyway GBAtemp was down a few minutes ago and I thought that might have been because of the crowd of a GW release but I checked the GW site and no dice , hopes crushed
> 
> i have an O3DS so really i can already use my gateway its just that my Jap N3DS feels so useless at the moment


 

i dont like the comparison to chinese whispers since I am of chinese origin. And according to my experience, chinese whispers are a lot more accurate than this release date. 

But I honestly think that gw will come soon  Since we got 2 ppl dreaming of them now


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Correlation =/= causation


gateway related....i will leave it with you


----------



## Xzi (Feb 28, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> stones *were* harmed in the creation of the march 4th release date, so i hope not


As long as no stoners were harmed, we're golden.

Release date is surely 4/20, btw.


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> i often see gateway related gbatemp downtimes


Gateway _server_, not Gateway card. There's a difference


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Veho said:


> Gateway _server_, not Gateway card. There's a difference


Yes I know it 'twas a joke


----------



## mironicus (Feb 28, 2015)

Some minutes ago I had a _gateway error_ message while visiting gbatemp.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> gateway related....i will leave it with you




I'm not feeling great today, that slipped right past me for a while


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 28, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> i dont like the comparison to chinese whispers since I am of chinese origin


 

Yikes! I was comparing it to that game large groups of people play where they try to pass a word/sentence from one end of the line down to the other without losing its meaning

I had no idea the comparison was offensive, sorry pal!


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Thought that was MrJason005 ' s job :o


 


Xenophy said:


> apparently he did a bad job. like tsipras.
> 
> go and do his job for him. GO!
> Prove that gw release is imminent


Why am I the ball here


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 28, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Why am I the ball here


Don't worry you were on the ball


MrJason005 said:


> sauce plz


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 28, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> Yikes! I was comparing it to that game large groups of people play where they try to pass a word/sentence from one end of the line down to the other without losing its meaning
> 
> I had no idea the comparison was offensive, sorry pal!


 

nah i didnt feel offended  It was just strange that u would call it chinese whisper, since it implicates that chinese ppl talk a lot rubbish xD (normally the message never comes out right at the end of the line right?) 





MrJason005 said:


> Why am I the ball here


 
u r not the ball, rest asured  Imagine urself being in possesion of the ball called gw :d I just robbed it off from u


----------



## davhuit (Feb 28, 2015)

memomo said:


> The best part I've sold it for the same purchase price


 
So it's not so bad, as you could buy another one without losing money.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 28, 2015)

Release date is April, 1, confirmed by the omnipotent video games god


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Release date is April, 1, confirmed by the omnipotent video games god


 
I confirmed this date a while ago, but it will be a fake


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 28, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Release date is April, 1, confirmed by the omnipotent video games god


 

who is it? hackmania, xenphobio or davidadium? 



VinsCool said:


> I confirmed this date a while ago, but it will be a fake


 

Vins, u r an evildoer  u spread the virus called... well u know what u did right


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

So many release dates.
Damn, why do they all live in different universes?


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 28, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> So many release dates.
> Damn, why do they all live in different universes?


 

physically there is a countless number of universes  The Universes will finally implode someday... maybe it tickles a bit 


GATEWAY GOD SAID SOON SO IT MEANS LIKE IN THE NXT 24 HOURS


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> So many release dates.
> Damn, why do they all live in different universes?


 
We lives on parralel multiverse, merging on each other. Don't you know that?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Yeah but apparently parallel universes where the Gateway release date to not merge with each other. XD


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 28, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Yeah but apparently parallel universes where the Gateway release date to not merge with each other. XD


 

no they sure do!!! 
Thats why our release dates are getting nearer and nearer to each other


----------



## Erol (Feb 28, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Release date is April, 1, confirmed by the omnipotent video games god



April fool's.


----------



## davhuit (Feb 28, 2015)

Even with parallel universes, none have seen the N3DS support for Gateway, which is pretty fun xD


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Even with parallel universes, none have seen the N3DS support for Gateway, which is pretty fun xD


 
SonyUSA did


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 28, 2015)

Insert something gateway related to cards that involves the release not being out yet here:  [  ]

I blame gateway for that boring post , now everyone stop blaming them


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> SonyUSA did


 

the worst is not that she saw it. The Worst is that she is still SEEING IT!



Miles54321 said:


> Insert something gateway related to cards that involves the release not being out yet here: [ ]
> 
> I blame gateway for that boring post , now everyone stop blaming them


 

It would never occur to me to blame gateway at all. Around the next Corner, Soon, Soon Soon...


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 28, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> the worst is not that she saw it. The Worst is that she is still SEEING IT!


 

Wait what are you on about?

Also I wonder how long it will take for the next gateway update on their homepage to come out, ill take my guess at 3 weeks



Xenophy said:


> It would never occur to me to blame gateway at all. Around the next Corner, Soon, Soon Soon...


 

Well according to the Miles54321 sooniator Gateway will release their exploit in my opinion around....hmmm...

Possibly around late April or early May i speculate 

(If I said anything different in the past then I change my mind but I WANT it out definetly before summer and will possibly wait till Fall before considering Sky3ds)


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

Please don't forget august 14th


----------



## AnkitC (Feb 28, 2015)

At this point I have to accept I feel a li'l worried about the release. Because no logic seems correct for such a long delay. Pretty certain they're having a hard time getting the exploit to work as they would like to.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

AnkitC said:


> At this point I have to accept I feel a li'l worried about the release. Because no logic seems correct for such a long delay. Pretty certain they're having a hard time getting the exploit to work as they would like to.


 
We probably should ask thorasgar to him creating a timemaching jumping to SonyUSA's multiverse.
The "Release-in-Ator"


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> SonyUSA did


 



Spoiler



http://reactiongif.org/wp-content/u...-Seinfeld-shocked-surprised-GIF.gif[/spoiler]



VinsCool said:


> We probably should ask thorasgar to him creating a timemaching jumping to SonyUSA's multiverse.
> The "Release-in-Ator"


 

No need, the Flash is about to attemp the time space jump.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://reactiongif.org/wp-content/u...-Seinfeld-shocked-surprised-GIF.gif[/spoiler]





Spoiler










broken spoiler


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> broken spoiler


 

My bad.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 28, 2015)

Ok so the gateway release MUST come soon before we all rage and buy a Sky3ds, haha, joking like that will happen, right?

P.S: Does anyone here play league of legends besides me?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Ok so the gateway release MUST come soon before we all rage and buy a Sky3ds, haha, joking like that will happen, right?
> 
> P.S: Does anyone here play league of legends besides me?


 

Don't kid, you know "we" already have it in our hands.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 28, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Ok so the gateway release MUST come soon before we all rage and buy a Sky3ds, haha, joking like that will happen, right?
> 
> P.S: Does anyone here play league of legends besides me?


Take your LOL somewhere else, not here. xD

SonyUSA is my goddess, I have an altar in her honor


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 28, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Take your LOL somewhere else, not here. xD
> 
> SonyUSA is my goddess, I have an altar in her honor


 

At this point gateway should just Trademark "Soon"


----------



## Diag (Feb 28, 2015)

after a link between worlds i´ve now finished tales of the abyss and the only 3ds game left which don´t need extra data on the sd card would be virtues last reward (though i know it from the vita already).. nothing left to do atm on the n3ds anymore. maybe i´ll play some ds games on it like ys book 1 & 2..

grml i get even more tempted now to update the n3ds


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 28, 2015)

in before, 'problems with new 3DS and the current gatewait card..... must buy a new one'


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 28, 2015)

I wish they would release this week, but yeah


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 28, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> I wish they would release this week, but yeah


 

Same, would make things a lot more fun


----------



## Kohmei (Feb 28, 2015)

mech said:


> in before, 'problems with new 3DS and the current gatewait card..... must buy a new one'


Gateway's exploits are softmods though; it would be ridiculously obvious what they are doing


----------



## davhuit (Feb 28, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Ok so the gateway release MUST come soon before we all rage and buy a Sky3ds, haha, joking like that will happen, right?
> 
> P.S: Does anyone here play league of legends besides me?


 
Already bought one personally, and I also have a gateway (bought near a year ago for my old 3DS). I will sell the Sky3DS to a friend stuck on 9.5 on his old 3DS if/when Gateway will release N3DS support.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 28, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> Gateway's exploits are softmods though; it would be ridiculously obvious what they are doing


 
didn't stop that other company though did it, im only messing... there would be a shit storm if they did that.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> Gateway's exploits are softmods though; it would be ridiculously obvious what they are doing


Doesn't matter how obvious it is, we won't really have much choice.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 28, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> PS: First Mirror (http://scmods.com/) offline for me  A sign!


 
Well, in any case that the official ones go down, you've got a few various mirror sites.
My mirror at http://gw.projectge.com/ will be online and will eventually update for new releases of GW.


----------



## Sandeliner (Feb 28, 2015)

Guys, totally new here, but I got 2 questions.

1. What is scmods.com? tried pressing the link someone posted saying it was down and was met with "Welcome to the *S.C.M.O.D.S.* Access is for authorized personal only !!!
Your details have just been logged into our computer !!!"

2. When googling around for a bit out of sheer boredom for "gateway 3ds 3.1" i fell upon a result saying

*[RELEASE] Gateway 3.1.0 PUBLIC BETA (N3DS SUPPORT IS HERE ...*

https://gbatemp.net/.../release-*gateway*-3-1-0-publi...

Översätt den här sidan
för 3 dagar sedan - 13 inlägg - ‎10 författare
Finally we are proud to release *GATEWAY* ULTRA *3.1* with full New *3DS* support! With the latest *GATEWAY* ULTRA we now support for...
My question about the above copy/paste is, was this a fake? cause when trying to enter that link i was told to log online (which is why i made this account in the first place), after logging in i was met with "you don't have access to this post"
Anyone care to shine some light upon this for a total newb? 
Thanks in advance all <3


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sandeliner said:


> Guys, totally new here, but I got 2 questions.
> 
> 1. What is scmods.com? tried pressing the link someone posted saying it was down and was met with "Welcome to the *S.C.M.O.D.S.* Access is for authorized personal only !!!
> Your details have just been logged into our computer !!!"
> ...


*Sniff* *Sniff* I'm not sure, but I smell shit...


----------



## Breith (Feb 28, 2015)

I have the impression that this is a deleted thread  .


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 28, 2015)

There was a troll who posted 3.1 released.


----------



## Sandeliner (Feb 28, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> *Sniff* *Sniff* I'm not sure, but I smell shit...


 

Can try googling it for yourself if you don't trust me, or even click the link itself. If it's shit (which it seems like) it definitely isn't from my side.



ehnoah said:


> There was a troll who posted 3.1 released.


 

aah, fekkin asshats are what they are


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 28, 2015)

This was the text (And yes a fuck troll)



Spoiler



Finally we are proud to release GATEWAY ULTRA 3.1 with full New 3DS support!

With the latest GATEWAY ULTRA we now support for almost all N3DS, N4DS XL, and 3DS/2DS/3DS XL consoles on sysnand firmware starting from 4.5 and all the way up to 9.2!
With a lot of work we have made it easy for our N3DS users. You can trigger the Gateway boot method by launching the Browser Application, and visiting the following site:
* http://go.gateway-3ds.com
Make sure the Launcher.dat file is placed on the big SD Card (internal to the 3DS console) when visiting the site.
The Launcher file can be found in the Downloads section!
Please note:
* We cannot support JAP N3DS users on 8.x at this time, please wait for a game cartridge that will allow you to update to 9.0-9.2.
* Emunand 9.5 is now fully functional for our N3DS users.
As always support the innovators not the imitators and ENJOY!

http://www.gateway-3ds.com


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2015)

Sandeliner said:


> Can try googling it for yourself if you don't trust me, or even click the link itself. If it's shit (which it seems like) it definitely isn't from my side.



Fake thread (deleted) created by a duplicate user (banned)


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sandeliner said:


> Can try googling it for yourself if you don't trust me, or even click the link itself. If it's shit (which it seems like) it definitely isn't from my side.


No, that post really seemed fake. I wasn't accusing you


----------



## Sandeliner (Feb 28, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> No, that post really seemed fake. I wasn't accusing you


 
Sorry, my misunderstanding then <3

So..about my first question:

1. What is scmods.com? tried pressing the link someone posted saying it was down and was met with "Welcome to the *S.C.M.O.D.S.* Access is for authorized personal only !!!
Your details have just been logged into our computer !!!"

anyone care to explain? frightened me a bit, the last part that is.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 28, 2015)

Sandeliner said:


> Guys, totally new here, but I got 2 questions.
> 
> 1. What is scmods.com? tried pressing the link someone posted saying it was down and was met with "Welcome to the *S.C.M.O.D.S.* Access is for authorized personal only !!!
> Your details have just been logged into our computer !!!"
> ...


http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:tvEcg6toyRkJ:https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-gateway-3-1-0-public-beta-n3ds-support-is-here.382647/ &cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk
You're welcome, was fake.



Sandeliner said:


> So..about my first question:
> 
> 1. What is scmods.com? tried pressing the link someone posted saying it was down and was met with "Welcome to the *S.C.M.O.D.S.* Access is for authorized personal only !!!
> Your details have just been logged into our computer !!!"
> ...


 


$_['SERVER'] variables. Don't worry, they didn't log anything (or anything important at least).


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 28, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> -snip-


 

wait... am I reading this right? u r xenowarrior? means we should fight eh?


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 28, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> wait... am I reading this right? u r xenowarrior? means we should fight eh?


 
XenoWarrior is just my name. 
I'm not actually much of a fighter.


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 28, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> XenoWarrior is just my name.
> I'm not actually much of a fighter.


 

Shall we make this Linktroll vs XenoWarrior as 1:0?  
ofc we r not babarians  we could challenge at EVERYTHING mUHAHAHAHA  like who predicts the right release of gw xD


----------



## satel (Feb 28, 2015)

90 days & 5 minutes, hopefully we should hear something from Gw team on sunday. 

http://www.tickcounter.com/countup/...e_First_Gateway_video_showing_New_3DS_support


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> wait... am I reading this right? u r xenowarrior? means we should fight eh?


 


XenoWarrior said:


> XenoWarrior is just my name.
> I'm not actually much of a fighter.


 
So we have the Xeno brothers, Thirty3Three and his son 22.

Tag team battle anyone?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> So we have the Xeno brothers, Thirty3Three and his son 22.
> 
> Tag team battle anyone?


where the hell is Puppy_Washer when you need him


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> *Sniff* *Sniff* I'm not sure, but I smell shit...


 

Course its b.s. How hard is it to link to something else? Temp to troll fail.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 28, 2015)

Please, not another countdown...


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 28, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Please, not another countdown...


in regards to March 4th


Spoiler


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> where the hell is Puppy_Washer when you need him


 
Oh god >.< Not really in the mood for that right now


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> in regards to March 4th
> 
> 
> Spoiler





I thought it was April 1st.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Oh god >.< Not really in the mood for that right now


bu...bu....but we could get a royal rumble going on....maybe get MrGeek and Krikzz in a team too


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> bu...bu....but we could get a royal rumble going on....maybe get MrGeek and Krikzz in a team too


 
nah, he's got some treatment to worry about today  ... maybe tomorrow he will be up for it 


gamesquest1 said:


> in regards to March 4th
> 
> 
> Spoiler



March 4th HYPE


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> bu...bu....but we could get a royal rumble going on....maybe get MrGeek and Krikzz in a team too


 

In a team to do what? Produce more everdrives that play past generations roms  on past generatio systems, or take up the challenge and produce a card that can battle GW. 

Man thats a tough one....


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 28, 2015)

lol wasnt march 4th a random date put out by a no name member with no link to the scene group? lmao    im still giving them till the 8th


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> lol wasnt march 4th a random date put out by a no name member with no link to the scene group? lmao    im still giving them till the 8th


That's crazy talk! Was leaked by gateway!


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> That's crazy talk! Was leaked by gateway!


 
lmao when the 4th comes and everyone wants someone to crucify youre all gna have a good laugh hahahaha


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 28, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> lol wasnt march 4th a random date put out by a no name member with no link to the scene group? lmao im still giving them till the 8th


NoName noname000 noname101
come on own up who did it !!


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> So we have the Xeno brothers, Thirty3Three and his son 22.
> 
> Tag team battle anyone?


 


Xenophy said:


> Shall we make this Linktroll vs XenoWarrior as 1:0?
> ofc we r not babarians  we could challenge at EVERYTHING mUHAHAHAHA  like who predicts the right release of gw xD


 

GateWait Topic Derailment 3.0 XD


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> NoName noname000 noname101
> come on own up who did it !!


 
OMG I think you just found the 3 flash cart companies


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> OMG I think you just found the 3 flash cart companies


only one is original, the rest are just crappy clones


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> bu...bu....but we could get a royal rumble going on....maybe get MrGeek and Krikzz in a team too


 

Also want to bring to you guys attention. ONLY 8 FUCKIN GAMES EVERY WORKED WITH SUPERFX AND ANOTHER 8 UNLREASED. WOW!!!! Everdrive customers must been really faithful to have SuperFX support.


----------



## Sandeliner (Feb 28, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Course its b.s. How hard is it to link to something else? Temp to troll fail.


 
Yeah..about that, if you took time to read more than ONE post a page, you clearly see that I wasn't trolling with the link, the original poster of that thread (which can be seen lower on the page hidden by a spoiler) trolled though. Got better stuff to do than being a douché on a msgboard. Apparently you don't


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sandeliner said:


> Yeah..about that, if you took time to read more than ONE post a page, you clearly see that I wasn't trolling with the link, the original poster of that thread (which can be seen lower on the page hidden by a spoiler) trolled though. Got better stuff to do than being a douché on a msgboard. Apparently you don't


 

If you took a LOT more time to check the official GW web page you're answer was there.


----------



## Sandeliner (Feb 28, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> If you took a LOT more time to check the official GW web page you're answer was there.


 
Can't really enter the page at the moment for some reason though, else i would've

also, for all i know it could've been a thread for only certain members that wasn't supposed to be visible, with files to host mirror-servers. Considering how many is waiting for the support the servers will most likely go down insta when it is released. So like a pre-release for server hosters


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

Sandeliner said:


> Can't really enter the page at the moment for some reason though, else i would've


Doesn't matter either way. Wait till march 4th. Then check the site, and enjoy the release


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Doesn't matter either way. Wait till march 4th. Then check the site, and enjoy the release


 

I'm tellin you its 04/01, I saw it a couple pages back.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 28, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I'm tellin you its 04/01, I saw it a couple pages back.


[SA]And I saw the stars allign in a such a way that predicts a release tomorrow... [/SA]


----------



## Xenophy (Feb 28, 2015)

I will say soon that its coming out right now!!!!!!


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 28, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> [SA]And I saw the stars allign in a such a way that predicts a release tomorrow... [/SA]


 

First of the month? I'm waxin


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 28, 2015)

ive lost interest, im quite happy playing mario 3 and supermario world on the ds lite lol


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

mech said:


> ive lost interest, im quite happy playing mario 3 and supermario world on the ds lite lol


But don't you have a sky? Lol

Thought you were one of the early adopters of the sky o.O


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> But don't you have a sky? Lol
> 
> Thought you were one of the early adopters of the sky o.O


 
cough*cias*cough


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 28, 2015)

mech said:


> cough*cias*cough


Yea, same here. I've got tons of games, but I just want them all installed as CIA right now. Can't even access eshop until they release the update >.<

But I was more wondering why you would be playing ds lite when you would play sky lol


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 28, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yea, same here. I've got tons of games, but I just want them all installed as CIA right now. Can't even access eshop until they release the update >.<
> 
> But I was more wondering why you would be playing ds lite when you would play sky lol


 
because it has native GBA, mario 3 and supermario world are perfect, kicks the VC versions ass all day everyday.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 28, 2015)

mech said:


> because it has native GBA, mario 3 and supermario world are perfect, kicks the VC versions ass all day everyday.


 

I'm guessing running the GBA and Snes games would still be rather fun with DSTwo, might look at some youtube examples

EDIT: It looks so good


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 28, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> I'm guessing running the GBA and Snes games would still be rather fun with DSTwo, might look at some youtube examples
> 
> EDIT: It looks so good




its emulated, and its slowed down like crazy, major buzz kill.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 28, 2015)

mech said:


> its emulated, and its slowed down like crazy, major buzz kill.


 

Even the DS games? don't they run native? How much slower would you say, and damn that IS a buzzkill 

Here's some killer music to kill the buzzkill: 

And yeh just in general, if it weren't slowed down I'd get this AND Gateway;

Question: The DS games are decent speed right because they are not emulated? If not that sucks and not even getting genesis at normal speed is kinda bad for a system like 3DS, emulator needs some updates 
I'd have bought a dstwo otherwise


----------



## Sandeliner (Feb 28, 2015)

mech said:


> its emulated, and its slowed down like crazy, major buzz kill.


 
I actually owned oone of them a while back, and in the emulator you can speed up the built in cpu to make it run smoothly, was able to play most games


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 28, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Even the DS games? don't they run native? How much slower would you say, and damn that IS a buzzkill
> 
> Here's some killer music to kill the buzzkill:
> 
> ...





the DS lite takes DS and GBA carts so both native, any console after that had the GBA cart function removed so you have to use emulators, which are never perfect to play. that's why i bought eh DS Lite to play the mario series native.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 28, 2015)

mech said:


> the DS lite takes DS and GBA carts so both native, any console after that had the GBA cart function removed so you have to use emulators, which are never perfect to play. that's why i bought eh DS Lite to play the mario series native.


 
Interesting, I guess i'll stick with DS games via the blue card of Gateway


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 28, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Even the DS games? don't they run native? How much slower would you say, and damn that IS a buzzkill
> 
> Here's some killer music to kill the buzzkill:
> 
> ...




Even with a cheap DS card like an R4 Dual whatever DS games run natively on 3DS (and full speed).
Also, genesis emulation works quite good in DS mode using something like JenesisDS.
Some SNES games run OK using SnemulDS and GBA doesn't work good in emulation.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 28, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Which type of games were running slow before this?


 
Mario 3 on advance4 i believe it was bundled with.


thats what im talking about snes and GBA roms lol, neither run well emulated.


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 28, 2015)

mech said:


> Mario 3 on advance4 i believe it was bundled with.
> 
> 
> thats what im talking about snes and GBA roms lol, neither run well emulated.


 

Ok, I guess DS roms with the Gateway bluecard will be fine for me, gonna look at some videos of those now

Btw question, what is everyones fav homebrew program on the Gateway3ds? I wonder what homebrew the 3ds scene has already?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 28, 2015)

This is pretty cool, so this is how you run DS roms via blue card, good thing I won't need any card for just DS games


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 28, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> This is pretty cool, so this is how you run DS roms via blue card, good thing I won't need any card for just DS games


 
The blue cards are just R4 cards, basically it.


----------



## Diag (Feb 28, 2015)

i use my 3ds just for ds and 3ds games.. for every other system (snes, gba, turbografx etc.) i use the vita - or better said the psp emu of the vita, the old games look really nice with an oled screen.. thats why i also play psp and psx games only on the vita atm <3 after i got used to it, i´m not really using my psp anymore (the micro sd´s i used in the psp are now for the 3ds ^^)

but i was also suprised that ds games don´t look bad on the n3ds xl screen :o at least not the one´s i´ve tested


----------



## b17bomber (Mar 1, 2015)

My Sky3DS came in the mail today. I ain't even mad anymore.


----------



## cearp (Mar 1, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Why not try Youkai Watch?


 
because it is in japanese and most people would not be comfortable playing it...
but yes it is a nice game  (although not fun to get all the youkai, i gave up)


----------



## Nephiel (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't really like how the 3DS runs DS games. By default the screens are scaled, so most graphics just look wrong - especially 2D sprites and text. Try any of the DS Castlevanias and you'll see what I mean.

Fortunately you can hold Select when loading a DS game to disable scaling. You get black borders around the screen but at least the graphics look as they should.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Mar 1, 2015)

Nephiel said:


> I don't really like how the 3DS runs DS games. By default the screens are scaled, so most graphics just look wrong - especially 2D sprites and text. Try any of the DS Castlevanias and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Fortunately you can hold Select when loading a DS game to disable scaling. You get black borders around the screen but at least the graphics look as they should.


 
I noticed this too, tried playing Ghost Trick on my N3DS and it just didn't feel right. Back to my DSi XL for DS games at the moment.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't really mind too much how games get scaled, the most important thing for me is performance. But I hate how my SD consoles look like on an HDTV, I have an old fat CRT for those consoles.

I think I might start playing some more DS games on my new 3DS in the mean time.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 1, 2015)

Diag said:


> i use my 3ds just for ds and 3ds games.. for every other system (snes, gba, turbografx etc.) i use the vita - or better said the psp emu of the vita, the old games look really nice with an oled screen.. thats why i also play psp and psx games only on the vita atm <3 after i got used to it, i´m not really using my psp anymore (the micro sd´s i used in the psp are now for the 3ds ^^)
> 
> but i was also suprised that ds games don´t look bad on the n3ds xl screen :o at least not the one´s i´ve tested


 
I have been spoilt by having that huge OLED screen on the vita too.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 1, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> A general rule is never expect or believe ETAs from a Dev team. If you have been a part of the android ROM community you would know this lol ETAs are never reliable. It is an estimate after all. Now go hope and sip your cup of tea an be patient x)


 
been waiting for those CMT Halo:CE maps for so long now ^^


----------



## oxenh (Mar 1, 2015)

Guys ,
still not news about the N3DS update?


----------



## Intronaut (Mar 1, 2015)

oxenh said:


> Guys ,
> still not news about the N3DS update?


 

It's around the corner hahahaha


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 1, 2015)

oxenh said:


> Guys ,
> still not news about the N3DS update?


March 4th is the latest word from gw. Let's hope it happens


----------



## oxenh (Mar 1, 2015)

Intronaut said:


> It's around the corner hahahaha


 
oh i get it
It will be SOON *TM*
I really hope a Mid March release


----------



## leon2133 (Mar 1, 2015)

2Hack said:


> March 4th is the latest word from gw. Let's hope it happens


 

Hi,, where's the source??
I though is ppl made that up.??


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 1, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> Hi,, where's the source??
> I though is ppl made that up.??


Ask cearp 

He's got all the info. I'm on mobile now so can't dig it out :/


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 1, 2015)

2Hack said:


> March 4th is the latest word from gw. Let's hope it happens


WHO? WHAT? WHEN? WHERE? WHY? HOW?!?!?!?!


----------



## Breith (Mar 1, 2015)

2Hack said:


> March 4th is the latest word from gw. Let's hope it happens


 
Don't say that, that's not funny to get this kind of answer when you ask a real question.

The truth is: nothing new.


----------



## cearp (Mar 1, 2015)

can some people just spam so bad that this gets locked? it will be the best option for everyone


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 1, 2015)

cearp said:


> can some people just spam so bad that this gets locked? it will be the best option for everyone


You first


----------



## oxenh (Mar 1, 2015)

cearp said:


> can some people just spam so bad that this gets locked? it will be the best option for everyone


 
Until a mod come and thrash away all our post? XD
No one knows when the N3DS update will be released. 
This thread is to prevent that the users spamm Gbatemp with similar topics.


----------



## cearp (Mar 1, 2015)

oxenh said:


> Until a mod come and thrash away all our post? XD
> No one knows when the N3DS update will be released.
> This thread is to prevent that the users spamm Gbatemp with similar topics.


 
true, good that all the junk is here haha


----------



## alepman90 (Mar 1, 2015)

When Xenoblade release date??probably they're waiting for this game since it's the only N3ds exclusive


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Mar 1, 2015)

alepman90 said:


> When Xenoblade release date??probably they're waiting for this game since it's the only N3ds exclusive


 
Why? Why not just give us an update to run N3DS now and play current 3DS games, then work on a patch for N3DS Exclusives later?


----------



## alepman90 (Mar 1, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> Why? Why not just give us an update to run N3DS now and play current 3DS games, then work on a patch for N3DS Exclusives later?


 
Maybe they dont want Nintendo to patch the exploit,this game is 10th April so mid March it should be shipped to stores worldwide


----------



## SolarisHeights (Mar 1, 2015)

i found gateway official theeme song


----------



## nor3x (Mar 1, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> Why? Why not just give us an update to run N3DS now and play current 3DS games, then work on a patch for N3DS Exclusives later?


Yes... Please kill this as an excuse before this thread runs wild with it.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 1, 2015)

alepman90 said:


> Maybe they dont want Nintendo to patch the exploit,this game is 10th April so mid March it should be shipped to stores worldwide


Lmao the exploit has been patched for ages, hence why you are not supposed to update past 9.2


----------



## Kuin (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, garyopa was, again, wrong, it's only the 3rd time since I registered this website 2 weeks ago, seems a pretty reliable guy.


----------



## oxenh (Mar 1, 2015)

Kuin said:


> Well, garyopa was, again, wrong, it's only the 3rd time since I registered this website 2 weeks ago, seems a pretty reliable guy.


The same can  be said about many tempers in this thread (include myself)


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2015)

Still nothing I see XD


----------



## Kuin (Mar 1, 2015)

oxenh said:


> The same can be said about many tempers in this thread (include myself)


 
Well yes, but at least nobody else are pretending that their source is the GW team itself! 

But in fact I believe him, and I believe it's his source and they are pretty close to release the update! ^^ But just the fact that he is 3 times wrong about the delay, in 2 weeks, is funny, that's all. ^^"


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, since Gateway has an RSS Feed, I can just sit here, relax, and wait for a notification from Gateway.


----------



## Hkari (Mar 1, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Well, since Gateway has an RSS Feed, I can just sit here, relax, and wait for a notification from Gateway.


I think that's the smartest thing to do. I can read and comment for fun without religiously refreshing this thread and the gateway page. I can wait for the 1 hour it will take to update my feed.


----------



## Diag (Mar 1, 2015)

when i start some retail games on the n3ds which creates extra data on the micro sd card and i do later a data transfer from the old to the new 3ds - will the already created data on the micro sd of the n3ds be kept or will the micro sd card be formated / overwritten?

don´t know if i can begin a few retail games that i have or if this will be a problem to a later date.. though normally it shouldn´t be a problem when i export the extra data from the n3ds micro sd and import them again with savedatafiler (when the n3ds support released), or?

because if this shouldn´t be a problem then i could begin with fire emblem ^^


----------



## ttr13 (Mar 1, 2015)

nothing from both gateway or Super card team "By the end of February" as expected

get hype for a "Before end of summer break" release


----------



## Kracken (Mar 1, 2015)

alepman90 said:


> Maybe they dont want Nintendo to patch the exploit,this game is 10th April so mid March it should be shipped to stores worldwide


 
If Nintendo was competent they would release 9.6 and fix their error in 9.5 to try and block emunand. Then make Xenoblade require FW higher than N3DS GW users can get. But Nintendo has routinely shown their incompetence in blocking flashcarts so I doubt they will actually do this.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 1, 2015)

Hkari said:


> I think that's the smartest thing to do. I can read and comment for fun without religiously refreshing this thread and the gateway page. I can wait for the 1 hour it will take to update my feed.


 
Well, it is pretty fun to read all these replies, imo.


----------



## Fabbbrrr (Mar 1, 2015)

Kracken said:


> If Nintendo was competent they would release 9.6 and fix their error in 9.5 to try and block emunand. Then make Xenoblade require FW higher than N3DS GW users can get. But Nintendo has routinely shown their incompetence in blocking flashcarts so I doubt they will actually do this.


I'm not sure if they are incompetent or much more intelligent than everyone else. Clearly they could make more money by leaving flashcarts alive than blocking them right away.


----------



## Hkari (Mar 1, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Well, it is pretty fun to read all these replies, imo.


I agree. I've been here (lurking) since ~50 page. I wonder how many pages we'll have by 14 august.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 1, 2015)

Hkari said:


> I agree. I've been here (lurking) since ~50 page. I wonder how many pages we'll have by 14 august.


 
I wonder too.


----------



## Artemis-kun (Mar 1, 2015)

Hkari said:


> I agree. I've been here (lurking) since ~50 page. I wonder how many pages we'll have by 14 august.


Clearly, over 9000 is the only guess to make in this case.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Mar 1, 2015)

Artemis-kun said:


> Clearly, over 9000 is the only guess to make in this case.


 
Only 429 left until page 1000. Judging by how quick we got from 300 to 571, I'd dare say we'll reach 1K by the end of March...


----------



## SolarisHeights (Mar 1, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Well, since Gateway has an RSS Feed, I can just sit here, relax, and wait for a notification from Gateway.


 
how to set up gateway rss feed pls tell


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 1, 2015)

Hkari said:


> I agree. I've been here (lurking) since ~50 page. I wonder how many pages we'll have by 14 august.


Oh God, please no. 

4k pages of pure BS. I hear too much salt can kill a man. I'll make my own flash cart by then lol.


Actually, tbh I don't believe it can be thaaat bad anyways so no need to worry


----------



## Sonicx64 (Mar 1, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Oh God, please no.
> 
> 4k pages of pure BS. I hear too much salt can kill a man. I'll make my own flash cart by then lol.
> Actually,tbh I won't be thaaat bad anyways so no need to worry


 
The 2Hack3DS, coming soon to a bootleg modchip website near you.


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> The 2Hack3DS, coming soon to a bootleg modchip website near you.


Didn't we have a VinsCool3DS?


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 1, 2015)

as far as keeping up with gateway i suggest using the app called web alert on android. it checks the website periodically for updates and then outlines specifically what the changes were. and you can set the interval for how often you want it to check the website. i have mine set to every 5 minutes lmao. i also used this app to keep an eye on the gamestop mm3d n3ds to see when it was back in stock. kind of a useful app!!


----------



## Dragaan (Mar 1, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> as far as keeping up with gateway i suggest using the app called web alert on android. it checks the website periodically for updates and then outlines specifically what the changes were. and you can set the interval for how often you want it to check the website. i have mine set to every 5 minutes lmao. i also used this app to keep an eye on the gamestop mm3d n3ds to see when it was back in stock. kind of a useful app!!


 
I don't think it works for gateway; its robots.txt disallows it, but i'm not sure


----------



## ody81 (Mar 1, 2015)

Time flies...




Also it's a very enjoyable song.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Mar 1, 2015)

well then, what'd I miss?


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 1, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> I don't think it works for gateway; its robots.txt disallows it, but i'm not sure


 
its what ive been using since november and it works like a charm lol i have it set to check the download and the main page. so ive been getting updates all the time. every time they add a new checksum because they forgot or a new mirror or a tut for a diff language... etc lol n every time i see the notification and get all excited only to be let down XD


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 1, 2015)

SolarisHeights said:


> how to set up gateway rss feed pls tell


 
Just get an RSS Feed Reader and then add Gateway's RSS Feed.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Didn't we have a VinsCool3DS?


 
It's a sky3ds clone, so no


----------



## omgcat (Mar 1, 2015)

seriously, i've been playing my sky3ds on my n3ds and i'm slowly running out of games ;_;. any good suggestions? not updating to latest except on my GF's 3ds in hopes of gateway.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2015)

omgcat said:


> seriously, i've been playing my sky3ds on my n3ds and i'm slowly running out of games ;_;. any good suggestions? not updating to latest except on my GF's 3ds in hopes of gateway.


 
download more games? get new retail carts?


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Mar 1, 2015)

omgcat said:


> seriously, i've been playing my sky3ds on my n3ds and i'm slowly running out of games ;_;. any good suggestions? not updating to latest except on my GF's 3ds in hopes of gateway.


 
Here's my list of downloaded stuff ready to go (in the spoiler to save space ):



Spoiler




Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Bravely Default
Fire Emblem Awakening
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance
Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Luigi’s Mansion: Dark Moon
Mario and Luigi: Dream Team
Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy
Super Mario 3D Land
Prof. Layton vs Phoenix Wright
Mario Kart 7
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate
Ace Attorney - Dual Destinies
Persona Q: Shadows of the Labyrinth 
Pokemon X and Y
Pokemon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire
Shin Megami Tensei IV
Devil Summoner - Soul Hackers
Devil Survivor Overclocked
Pushmo
SteamWorld Dig
Super Smash Bros 3DS
Kingdom Hearts 3D Dream Drop Distance
Mario and Luigi: Dream Team
Etrian Odyssey IV
Bit.Trip.Saga
Blazblue Continuum Shift II
Hatsune Miku: Project Mirai
Hatsune Miku: Project Mirai 2
Tomodachi Life
New LovePlus+
E.X. Troopers
Senran Kagura Burst
Project X Zone
Super Pokemon Rumble
Tales of the Abyss
Fantasy Life


----------



## omgcat (Mar 1, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> Here's my list of downloaded stuff ready to go (in the spoiler to save space ):


 
i crossed the ones i've played, marked the ones in red that i don't like and left the ones that i haven't played blank. which should i get?


Spoiler




Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Bravely Default
Fire Emblem Awakening
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance
Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Luigi’s Mansion: Dark Moon
Mario and Luigi: Dream Team
Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy
Super Mario 3D Land
Prof. Layton vs Phoenix Wright
Mario Kart 7
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate
Ace Attorney - Dual Destinies
Persona Q: Shadows of the Labyrinth 
Pokemon X and Y
Pokemon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire
Shin Megami Tensei IV
Devil Summoner - Soul Hackers
Devil Survivor Overclocked
Pushmo
SteamWorld Dig
Super Smash Bros 3DS
Etrian Odyssey IV
Bit.Trip.Saga
Blazblue Continuum Shift II
Hatsune Miku: Project Mirai
Hatsune Miku: Project Mirai 2
Tomodachi Life
New LovePlus+
E.X. Troopers
Senran Kagura Burst
Project X Zone
Super Pokemon Rumble
Tales of the Abyss
Fantasy Life


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 1, 2015)

omgcat said:


> i crossed the ones i've played, marked the ones in red that i don't like and left the ones that i haven't played blank. which should i get?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Aw, you didn't like Monster Hunter. D': There's so much you could literally do in that game that you can spend hundreds of hours on it.

You should play all the ones you haven't tried playing yet.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Mar 1, 2015)

omgcat said:


> i crossed the ones i've played, marked the ones in red that i don't like and left the ones that i haven't played blank. which should i get?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Dual Destinies and Persona Q. Both my favourite games that I've played on other's 3DS out of the ones left.


----------



## thorasgar (Mar 1, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Oh God, please no.
> 
> 4k pages of pure BS. I hear too much salt can kill a man. I'll make my own flash cart by then lol.
> 
> ...


Good to see nothing has changed here.    had to take a break for a few days, sad I missed 50 or so pages.  

Fortunately have a one dead pixel on the new 55" so it goes back, good excuse to get a 60" at Costco.  The WII U is going to be happy.  


Has Sony given any updates on how the 2nd trimester is going?  It seems your belief in a 90 day gestation period was a bit off.  I am sticking with my belief In a full term.  I have been through this twice now, time flies and August 14th is just around the corner™.


----------



## Kugz (Mar 1, 2015)

Each week that goes by my SKY seems like a more worthwhile investment. I've seriously gotten so much out of this cart so far, it's great.

It's been what, like 3 and a half months now since the announcement that it works on the N3DS? Such a long time to wait, especially since the 9.2 exploit came out over a month and a half ago


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 1, 2015)

alepman90 said:


> When Xenoblade release date??probably they're waiting for this game since it's the only N3ds exclusive


Perfect answer

Me using xenoblade to slice xenowarrior xD 
Gateway needs to come to prevent murder from happenin~?


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 1, 2015)

alepman90 said:


> When Xenoblade release date??probably they're waiting for this game since it's the only N3ds exclusive


April 10 apparently.


----------



## ehnoah (Mar 1, 2015)

DSTWO+ won't happen soon =/


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm actually surprised GW hasn't delivered yet, I was hoping to see it this weekend. Not sure what their holdup is tbh, it only took me a good week to get into ARM9 on an N3DS, although I guess having the entire getting to usermode from ninjhax part helps a bit. And having somewhat open documentation to go off of. At most I'd say getting the ARM9 binary decrypted from NATIVE_FIRM on N3DS might be a bit tricky.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 1, 2015)

Hopefully dstwo will come out sooner than gw. Note that soon is trademarked by Gateway


----------



## logg (Mar 1, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Hopefully dstwo will come out sooner than gw. Note that soon is trademarked by Gateway


I think they're waiting for Gateway to release first, so that they can take their N3DS code.


----------



## ehnoah (Mar 1, 2015)

Dstwo+ wrote me today, that there are no good news for now and they are very sorry.


----------



## Killaclown (Mar 1, 2015)

Come on guys, no need to worry. It will be here soon


----------



## bytor (Mar 1, 2015)

The Dateway lmfao, brilliant lololol


----------



## Ra1d (Mar 1, 2015)

Killaclown said:


> Come on guys, no need to worry. It will be here soon





Although there were no promises, I rofl'd at this video, there was a similar video about Diablo 3 Devs


----------



## bache (Mar 1, 2015)

Big thanks to whoever mentioned Nintendont! I ended up pulling the old Wii out of the box it's sat in for 2+ years, and got right back into their homebrew scene. I didn't realise it was still so active! I've been busy tinkering and playing Mario Party 4 all day. I don't even care when the GW update comes at this point . Get on it people; it's a great time sink!


----------



## Raz266 (Mar 1, 2015)

Source says April 1st.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 1, 2015)

Killaclown said:


> Come on guys, no need to worry. It will be here soon




=>=>=>=>=>


----------



## Raz266 (Mar 1, 2015)

Killaclown said:


> Come on guys, no need to worry. It will be here soon



I love these videos haven't gottenold yet.


----------



## Kugz (Mar 1, 2015)

Killaclown said:


> Come on guys, no need to worry. It will be here soon




Hahaha I loved the Sky comment, I only just found out about these videos. Way better than the Hitler ones


----------



## Fabbbrrr (Mar 1, 2015)

It is really hard for me to understand that video due to the fact that my first language is Spanish and I do understand what the guy says, I cannot read eng subtitles at the same time! Fucking brain >_<


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Fabbbrrr said:


> It is really hard for me to understand that video due to the fact that my first language is Spanish and I do understand what the guy says, I cannot read eng subtitles at the same time! Fucking brain >_<


mute the video 
same was said by people who understand german with the hitler video......guess we need a video with no real language so everyone can enjoy it


----------



## Fabbbrrr (Mar 1, 2015)

Good idea hahaha


----------



## Arithmatics (Mar 1, 2015)

Fabbbrrr said:


> Good idea hahaha


 
What is he actually saying tho?


----------



## XenoWarrior (Mar 1, 2015)

Killaclown said:


> Come on guys, no need to worry. It will be here soon





This video!


----------



## ucta (Mar 1, 2015)

my sweet combo ;P
Buying sky while waiting for GW was best decision ever. Im still at 9.0 atm ;P


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 1, 2015)

ucta said:


> my sweet combo ;P
> Buying sky while waiting for GW was best decision ever. Im still at 9.0 atm ;PView attachment 16204


Enjoy bro. I'm still waiting for my QQ3DS to ship, but I dunno what to play on it.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Mar 1, 2015)

ucta said:


> my sweet combo ;P
> Buying sky while waiting for GW was best decision ever. Im still at 9.0 atm ;PView attachment 16204


 

I've got the same combo (somewhat). 
GateWay, Sky3DS, New 3DS XL (Black) and an original 3DS to use GateWay.


----------



## dandymanz (Mar 1, 2015)

ucta said:


> my sweet combo ;P
> Buying sky while waiting for GW was best decision ever. Im still at 9.0 atm ;PView attachment 16204


 
Nice! Have fun with your Sky, bro! Just sold off my Gateway today and now fully on Sky. Now i'm just reading this thread for entertainment.


----------



## davhuit (Mar 1, 2015)

ucta said:


> my sweet combo ;P
> Buying sky while waiting for GW was best decision ever. Im still at 9.0 atm ;PView attachment 16204


 
I suppose lots of people will start to do the same/did the same (I did the same, personally), and so Sky3DS might be happy to see Gateway didn't released anything yet for the N3DS xD


----------



## kaiomar (Mar 1, 2015)

If I buy sky3ds i don't need to upgrade my device to play games ?
atm i'm at 9.0 too


----------



## XenoWarrior (Mar 1, 2015)

inb4 GateWay developed Sky3DS and are still making money regardless of what you do. XD
inb4 GateWay delay patch for GateWay cards so people buy Sky3DS based on scheme above.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 1, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> inb4 GateWay developed Sky3DS and are still making money regardless of what you do. XD
> inb4 GateWay delay patch for GateWay cards so people buy Sky3DS based on scheme above.


Inb4 Sky3DS cards are set to self destroy on October 31, the real date of the Gatewait update.


----------



## ucta (Mar 1, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> If I buy sky3ds i don't need to upgrade my device to play games ?
> atm i'm at 9.0 too


 
you dont need to update, since there are no games that require 9.0++ FW yet


----------



## oxenh (Mar 1, 2015)

The update to support N3DS is not close enought for me.
I'll start my lurkin'mode again..
Bye buddies and happy gatewait


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 1, 2015)

ucta said:


> you dont need to update, since there are no games that require 9.0++ FW yet


 

Rumors are saying that smash bro's now has the 9.2 update.


----------



## SaggyBeans (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't wanna hear any crying or complaints from you sky's and QQers if gateway releases their firmware in the next week or so. Personally I rather be patient and save myself the cash. EmuNand is key for me which these other cards do not support.


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 1, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> I don't wanna hear any crying or complaints from you sky's and QQers if gateway releases their firmware in the next week or so. Personally I rather be patient and save myself the cash. EmuNand is key for me which these other cards do not support.


Err.... I kinda spent the cash cuz I was in the mood to buy stuff........
Anyhow, my QQ3DS has finally been shipped!


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 1, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Err.... I kinda spent the cash cuz I was in the mood to buy stuff........
> Anyhow, my QQ3DS has finally been shipped!


 

Inb4 gateway comes out 8th March


----------



## SaggyBeans (Mar 1, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Err.... I kinda spent the cash cuz I was in the mood to buy stuff........
> Anyhow, my QQ3DS has finally been shipped!


 

Wouldn't you be super pissed if gateway releases an update before you get it? Lol seems a lot of these purchases are just impulse buys. Guess u can always sell the card after the release.


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 1, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> Wouldn't you be super pissed if gateway releases an update before you get it? Lol seems a lot of these purchases are just impulse buys. Guess u can always sell the card after the release.


 

To be impulsive or not to be impulsive that is the question


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 1, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> Wouldn't you be super pissed if gateway releases an update before you get it? Lol seems a lot of these purchases are just impulse buys. Guess u can always sell the card after the release.


One thing that I've noticed about myself recently is that I apparently have a love of collecting things for some reason. For this phase in my life it apparently appears to be flashcards. So yeah, I'll most prob keep it anyway.


----------



## SaggyBeans (Mar 1, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> One thing that I've noticed about myself recently is that I apparently have a love of collecting things for some reason. For this phase in my life it apparently appears to be flashcards. So yeah, I'll most prob keep it anyway.


 

Well if you have the cash to spare by all means start a collecting.   I had a phase myself of buying USB thumb drives..


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 1, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> Well if you have the cash to spare by all means start a collecting.  I had a phase myself of buying USB thumb drives..


Hear hear!

And apparently this started from my GateWay, and then spread to microSD cards as well for some reason.


----------



## Classicgamer (Mar 1, 2015)

There are one of four things occurring: 

1) they don't have an exploit 
2) they have an exploit but are bullet proofing it from theft and clones 
3) they are simply partying until the CNY is over 
4) they are in contact with DSTWO+ and are making a deal so they can use GW launcher, incognito, and sell more cards giving GW a % of the profit


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Mar 1, 2015)

Classicgamer said:


> There are one of four things occurring:
> 
> 1) they don't have an exploit
> 2) they have an exploit but are bullet proofing it from theft and clones
> ...


Or they're simply being assholes and not giving us the update.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 1, 2015)

i doubt 4) would really be likely, why would the loose sales to dstwo+ just for a share of the profits, when if they just keep it exclusive they get all the sales and all the profit

i would say that maybe gateway being sky3ds and hoping to get double sales by holding out on the GW release until as many gateway owners as possible give up and buy a sky3ds too is a more plausible scenario


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 1, 2015)

Classicgamer said:


> There are one of four things occurring:
> 
> 1) they don't have an exploit
> 2) they have an exploit but are bullet proofing it from theft and clones
> ...



5. They have been taken hostage by ISIL. 
6. They're still figuring out who's the real Slim Shady. 
7. They fell and they can't get up. 
8. Some joker hid the TV remote and they're still searching for it. 
9.They're trying to bring back planking. 
10. They found about spacedicks


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 1, 2015)

11. they are practicing blind ocarina of time speed runs and got stuck behind the deku tree

90+ days is a new world record i think


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 1, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> 5. They have been taken hostage by ISIL.
> 6. They're still figuring out who's the real Slim Shady.
> 7. They fell and they can't get up.
> 8. Some joker hid the TV remote and they're still searching for it.
> ...


 


11/   they got so stoned off bucket bongs and a huge mix they forgot to even push the release button on the server.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 1, 2015)

1001. their mum found out they where part of gateway, beat them with a broom and banned them from the internet for 6 months


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 1, 2015)

Possible Reasons WhY:

12) Someone could  have paid them £100000000 for exploit to never be released 
13) Nintendo got to them and did something crazy
14) Someone made a time machine and stopped gateway for n3ds from happening


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 1, 2015)

GOD, bunch of idiots on LoL today......


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 1, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> GOD, bunch of idiots on LoL today......


 

Tell me how your ranked experience went 

P.S: For all those still waiting on the gateway here is you song for today:


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 1, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Tell me how your ranked experience went
> 
> P.S: For all those still waiting on the gateway here is you song for today:





Everything was too sexy


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow, I just go off some hours and this thing is 20+ pages beyond from where I left it.
But... it's not like I'm missing top notch info on GW anyway. XD


----------



## Alessandro98 (Mar 1, 2015)

Now I'm afraid we'll really reach and get over 1000 pages before the release.


----------



## iViperz (Mar 1, 2015)

Alessandro98 said:


> Now I'm afraid we'll really reach and get over 1000 pages before the release.


Why be afraid? Embrace the inevitable haha


----------



## Mrbaghead (Mar 1, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Tell me how your ranked experience went
> 
> P.S: For all those still waiting on the gateway here is you song for today:



Please keep this thread on topic. Either message each other or don't talk about League of Legends. This thread is to discuss Gateway's n3DS support. Thank you.


----------



## Kugz (Mar 1, 2015)

Mrbaghead said:


> Please keep this thread on topic. Either message each other or don't talk about League of Legends. This thread is to discuss Gateway's n3DS support. Thank you.


 
Realistically (and what other mods have confirmed) this thread is just here to contain the frustrations and nonsense of people waiting for N3DS support. Let them talk about League of Legends 

I got Diamond last season but haven't had time to finish my placements  not enough time!


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 1, 2015)

Mrbaghead said:


> This thread is to discuss Gateway's n3DS support.


What a quiet thread that would be


----------



## ehnoah (Mar 1, 2015)

Doubt we reach 1000 before GW is out, the thread is slow down quite a bit. Only a Page now 


EDIT:

2.3. new Update?

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/netinfo/de_DE/index.html


----------



## Raymond7 (Mar 1, 2015)

So........ who else finds the new 3ds (XL) freaking AMAZING?
SO FAST web browser!! WATCH SERIES, movies etc, even Facebook works LOL. The STABLE 3D AWW MY GAWD. Im having a Nintendogasm right now.


----------



## ehnoah (Mar 1, 2015)

Raymond7 said:


> So........ who else finds the new 3ds (XL) freaking AMAZING?
> SO FAST web browser!! WATCH SERIES, movies etc, even Facebook works LOL. The STABLE 3D AWW MY GAWD. Im having a Nintendogasm right now.


 


Since I play Pokemon Omega Ruby, 3D is amazing and pretty stable. But on MH4U the 3D was bullshit, very unstable etc. 
I wounder why, if it is because of processor or not....

Sad we have the New Browser and can't use the exploit


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 1, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Since I play Pokemon Omega Ruby, 3D is amazing and pretty stable. But on MH4U the 3D was bullshit, very unstable etc.
> I wounder why, if it is because of processor or not....
> 
> Sad we have the New Browser and can't use the exploit


I haven't had any trouble playing MH4U in Super Stable 3D.


----------



## satel (Mar 1, 2015)

Raymond7 said:


> So........ who else finds the new 3ds (XL) freaking AMAZING?
> SO FAST web browser!! WATCH SERIES, movies etc, even Facebook works LOL. The STABLE 3D AWW MY GAWD. Im having a Nintendogasm right now.


 

i wouldn't call a console with super low resolution screens AMAZING but it is a much better console than the previous XL model in many ways.


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 1, 2015)

I just got an old xl but will upgrade in the near future to the n3ds (and sell this 4.5 one)


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 1, 2015)

satel said:


> i wouldn't call a console with super low resolution screens AMAZING but it is a much better console than the previous XL model in many ways.


 
tbh it should have been the original one released in 2009 when developers complained about wanting dual analog


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 1, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> tbh it should have been the original one released in 2009 when developers complained about wanting dual analog


Pretty crazy that the 3ds didn't come with dual analog. In this day and age, it has been the norm for 3d games to use a c-stick or equivalent. 

Regular DS was ok since most games were still 2d and all, but 3DS needed that second analog stick.


----------



## michyprima (Mar 1, 2015)

satel said:


> i wouldn't call a console with super low resolution screens AMAZING but it is a much better console than the previous XL model in many ways.


 
I would honestly prefer this over a stunning screen and short games list. (see ps vita)


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 1, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Pretty crazy that the 3ds didn't come with dual analog. In this day and age, it has been the norm for 3d games to use a c-stick or equivalent.
> 
> Regular DS was ok since most games were still 2d and all, but 3DS needed that second analog stick.


 
One stick at a time, Nintendo is always behind.
Also, it seems they thought the touchscreen was an acceptable second thumbpad... assholes.


----------



## satel (Mar 1, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> tbh it should have been the original one released in 2009 when developers complained about wanting dual analog


 

i agree but what was possible to do in 2014 like the ss3d may not have been possible to do back then in 2009.


----------



## satel (Mar 1, 2015)

michyprima said:


> I would honestly prefer this over a stunning screen and short games list. (see ps vita)


 

me too


----------



## lolboy (Mar 1, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> 14) Someone made a time machine and stopped gateway for n3ds from happening


 

So, what we should do is build our own time machine and stop the guy from stopping gateway for N3DS..right?
But what if someone else builds a time machine and stops us from stopping the other guy ?

NUOH MY GOD! We are screwd.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 1, 2015)

satel said:


> i agree but what was possible to do in 2014 like the ss3d may not have been possible to do back then in 2009.


It surely was possible, just not in their plans to spend the extra $€£ on it. Ninty like to have a 40% profit on console sales. That's why their hardware is so behind all the time, yet they continue to survive. 

Even with the insane amount of piracy on consoles like the wii, DS, and now 3ds, they continue to survive since they make profit on console sales. 

That's why piracy on a Nintendo console isn't such a big deal, compared to Sony, who cut it really close if they're not losing money on sales.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 1, 2015)

lolboy said:


> So, what we should do is build our own time machine and stop the guy from stopping gateway for N3DS..right?
> But what if someone else builds a time machine and stops us from stopping the other guy ?
> 
> NUOH MY GOD! We are screwd.


Just go ahead in time (I suspect maybe a couple of years should do it) get the update and travel back to Christmas Day and release it


----------



## satel (Mar 1, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> One stick at a time, Nintendo is always behind.
> Also, it seems they thought the touchscreen was an acceptable second thumbpad... assholes.


 

i'm sure their next gen handheld console will have dual analogue sticks.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 1, 2015)

satel said:


> me too


 
I really miss not having a Vita (P4G).
I would like to have both the Nintendo and Sony handhelds, like I did in the previous generation.
It is a pity I always prioritize buying Nintendo, and then if I have money left buying everything else... I suppose it is stupid loyalty or something.


----------



## Leslie White (Mar 1, 2015)

I won 250€ at the casino last night, so now I really hesitate to buy a Sky3DS while waiting for the Gateway N3DS update ^^


----------



## lolboy (Mar 1, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> Just go ahead in time (I suspect maybe a couple of years should do it) get the update and travel back to Christmas Day and release it


 
My time machine can only go back in time


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 1, 2015)

Leslie White said:


> I won 250€ at the casino last night, so now I really hesitate to buy a Sky3DS while waiting for the Gateway N3DS update ^^


 
Go get something else and ditch the stupid 3DS for the time being, there is nothing so awesome on it to justify not waiting.


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 1, 2015)

satel said:


> i'm sure their next gen handheld console will have dual analogue sticks.


 

Yeh but they'll be some other great enhancement that will not be included in the first generation of the new models, they'll also be a larger size model too so I definetly will waiting before I get the new 3ds's successor


----------



## ehnoah (Mar 1, 2015)

I just hope the new 4DS get Nvidia K1 or how it called. The Mega GPU


----------



## Diag (Mar 1, 2015)

michyprima said:


> I would honestly prefer this over a stunning screen and short games list. (see ps vita)


 

for the vita there are more games announced coming 2015 than for any other system..

"the vita has no games" days are long gone. it´s good to have both, i prefer handhelds generally, but most of the time i use the vita, imho it has the better game library especially regarding jrpgs (and upcoming vn´s)


----------



## 2skies (Mar 1, 2015)

Someone posted this today, it is *absolutely hilarious*. "Shocking Interview with a Gateway Developer" 



Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> Just go ahead in time (I suspect maybe a couple of years should do it) get the update and travel back to Christmas Day and release it


But that would create a time paradoxe...

After playing FF13-2 I wouldn't want this to happen...


----------



## Wekker (Mar 1, 2015)

How many gbatempers are actually waiting for the update of gateway for n3ds?
I think if all of you wait two or more years, you will have a better deal with another flashcart that support all.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> But that would create a time paradoxe...
> 
> After playing FF13-2 I wouldn't want this to happen...


After playing FF13-2 you probably wouldn't want your life to have happened, unfortunately it is too late.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 1, 2015)

Wekker said:


> How many gbatempers are actually waiting for the update of gateway for n3ds?
> I think if all of you wait two or more years, you will have a better deal with another flashcart that support all.


Wtf lol. 2-3 years the 3ds will be old news, and the new console will be coming out


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 1, 2015)

I am betting Citra3DS will play Xenoblade before Gatewait.


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> But that would create a time paradoxe...


It's not a paradox if it's supposed to happen. Maybe the update comes from the future to be released in the past, obviously not during Christmas since that didn't happen, but maybe it gets released next week instead. That very update is the same that exists in the future and is brought back to the past. The N3DS exploit thus has no definite origin, but this might be the only way it can exist


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> It's not a paradox if it's supposed to happen. Maybe the update comes from the future to be released in the past, obviously not during Christmas since that didn't happen, but maybe it gets released next week instead. That very update is the same that exists in the future and is brought back to the past. The N3DS exploit thus has no definite origin, but this might be the only way it can exist


But if it was released in the in the future, where did that release come from....if you had to travel there to get it to release it now, that would cancel out that timeline to create a new one, which in effect would cancel out the timeline that was just created


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 1, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> But if it was released in the in the future, where did that release come from....if you had to travel there to get it to release it now, that would cancel out that timeline to create a new one, which in effect would cancel out the timeline that was just created


Or you just put a couple of slave hackers to work non stop in a basement for two years, with access to a time machine but no contact with the outside world. They will not stop working even if the hack is released.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> It's not a paradox if it's supposed to happen. Maybe the update comes from the future to be released in the past, obviously not during Christmas since that didn't happen, but maybe it gets released next week instead. That very update is the same that exists in the future and is brought back to the past. The N3DS exploit thus has no definite origin, but this might be the only way it can exist


But it is if the update actually releases next year. Gamesquest goes to future and bring it to the past. So it would already exist in the future because it get to the past. But then, where did it came from? So yes it is a paradoxe.


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 1, 2015)

It's still a stable loop. Having no definite origin doesn't mean it can't exist. Its origin is simply itself


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Gateway n3ds support confirmed to be the origin of the Big Bang?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> It's still a stable loop. Having no definite origin doesn't mean it can't exist. Its origin is simply itself


That's the paradoxe in itself


----------



## KSP (Mar 1, 2015)

satel said:


> i wouldn't call a console with super low resolution screens AMAZING but it is a much better console than the previous XL model in many ways.


I usually don't defend Nintendo's poor specs, but 3DS is an auto-stererscopic system with dual screens. Which means its actually pushing 2 times 400×240 (per eye) + the bottom screen pushes 320x240, really its pushing 1120x720 resolution which is actually higher than PSVita's 960x544.

People tend to forget that 3DS is auto stereo, and you cannot push very high resolution in auto-stereo, even the most state of art Toshiba Regza Auto-stereo TV can only do 720p in glasseless 3D.


----------



## Dragaan (Mar 1, 2015)

KSP said:


> I usually don't defend Nintendo's poor specs, but 3DS is an auto-stererscopic system with dual screens. Which means its actually pushing 2 times 400×240 (per eye) + the bottom screen pushes 320x240, really its pushing 1120x720 resolution which is actually higher than PSVita's 960x544.
> 
> People tend to forget that 3DS is auto stereo, and you cannot push very high resolution in auto-stereo, even the most state of art Toshiba Regza Auto-stereo TV can only do 720p in glasseless 3D.


 
I don't think you can just add resolutions like that... knowing that res is pixels widthxheight, isn't it more accurate to compare #of pixels generated 2(400*240) + 320*240 for the 3DS versus 960*544 for the Vita? (that's 268800 pixels versus 522240 pixels)

then again I have no idea how graphics work


----------



## blinkzane (Mar 1, 2015)

I absolutely hate this thread and I hate seeing this thread


----------



## Ralph1611 (Mar 1, 2015)

Still no update? oh well.. back to playing Sky3ds with this Super Stable 3d

Also... anyone whos willing to help me by making me a Link with Waluigi face.... that would be great..


----------



## KSP (Mar 1, 2015)

> I don't think you can just add resolutions like that... knowing that res is pixels widthxheight, isn't it more accurate to compare #of pixels generated 2(400*240) + 320*240 for the 3DS versus 960*544 for the Vita? (that's 268800 pixels versus 522240 pixels)
> 
> then again I have no idea how graphics work


The left and right eyes are getting completely different set of image signals in auto stereo, which means 2 different sets of 400X240 image are being drawn simultaneously, and the bottom 320X240 is third set of images being drawn by the system, although not as powerful as vita 3DS is no slouch.

That's why they don't have auto stereo TVs at 1080p yet, because you would need a 4K sources drawing dual 2K images simultaneously, plus for auto-stereo TVs the image is spread across n entire 180 spectrum, so you would need a TV able to pump out 12-15 2K sources at once. Auto-Stereo is very heavy on hardware.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 1, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> I don't think you can just add resolutions like that... knowing that res is pixels widthxheight, isn't it more accurate to compare #of pixels generated 2(400*240) + 320*240 for the 3DS versus 960*544 for the Vita? (that's 268800 pixels versus 522240 pixels)
> 
> then again I have no idea how graphics work


I don't know where he got 1120x720 from,
1120x240 would have been a pseudo logical reply.
(Suppose 1 screen of 400x240, followed to the right with a screen of 400x240, followed to the right with a screen of 320x240, that gives you a big screen of 1120x240.... Where are the 720?)


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 1, 2015)

400x240x2 + 320x240 = 268,800 pixels
960x544 = 522,240 pixels

Even with the stereoscopy and bottom screen, the Vita is still processing roughly twice the resolution size that the 3DS is


----------



## Dragaan (Mar 1, 2015)

KSP said:


> The left and right eyes are getting completely different set of image signals in auto stereo, which means 2 different sets of 400X240 image are being drawn simultaneously, and the bottom 320X240 is third set of images being drawn by the system, although not as powerful as vita 3DS is no slouch.


 
if you add it up, 3ds is drawing 268800 pixels vs Vita drawing 522240 pixels, forgive my slipshod diagram


----------



## KSP (Mar 1, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> if you add it up, 3ds is drawing 268800 pixels vs Vita drawing 522240 pixels, forgive my slipshod diagram


You're right, it's not as powerful as Vita, but certainly not as petty as some would assume from the 400x240 resolution.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Mar 1, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> I am betting Citra3DS will play Xenoblade before Gatewait.


Or KARL3DS. Even I'm surprised at the progress our group has made so far. Hopefully we'll at least be able to provide a decent alternative firmware for those who want to import devices or travel a lot or whatever.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2015)

blinkzane said:


> I absolutely hate this thread and I hate seeing this thread


"Geno laughs at your failure"


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 1, 2015)

So it's a race now? KARL3DS vs. Gateway vs. Supercard DSTWO+


----------



## apoptygma (Mar 1, 2015)

KSP said:


> You're right, it's not as powerful as Vita, but certainly not as petty as some would assume from the 400x240 resolution.



You can't really draw it like that, the top screen doesn't have double the height, only double width. 800x240 total for the top screen.


----------



## Raymond7 (Mar 1, 2015)

Actually i hope the DSTWO plus gets released really fast. Because now Gateway is doing things slowly. As soon as other flashcard comes into Gateway's territory they immediately start working. Look at what happened before, Sky3DS releasing gamecard that support 9.2, immediately after that Gateway announcing their progress for 9.0 till 9.2


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes we all wish another card maker the swiftest luck, ever.


----------



## ehnoah (Mar 1, 2015)

KARL3DS is not in Race, since they use their stuff only for "Legal" stuff. So its bascially usless for 99% of us


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 1, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/OuJB9ZQ.gifv

guys guys, this post is going nowhere


----------



## davhuit (Mar 1, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> If I buy sky3ds i don't need to upgrade my device to play games ?
> atm i'm at 9.0 too


 
Not for now. No games require 9.x, higher firmware required is 8.x (Smash Bros, Monster Hunter 4G).

Only games that require 9.x for now seems to be eshop games, which aren't a problem on Sky3DS are they aren't supported.



SaggyBeans said:


> Wouldn't you be super pissed if gateway releases an update before you get it? Lol seems a lot of these purchases are just impulse buys. Guess u can always sell the card after the release.


 
Won't be really hard to sell to people who are stuck on 9.3+

And "if" isn't really an point as yeah, it could be released in a few days/weeks, as it could also be released only in six months or more.

So, the more he wait, the more he might be pissed, if he discover he waited three months and still doesn't have anything.

I wouldn't say it's impulse buys, it's the contrary. Lots of people are starting to understand we won't see anything "SOON" after already three months of waiting. It seems they had planned to do a news (just a news, not a release) to give more infos recently, we still didn't even saw it.


----------



## kaiomar (Mar 1, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Not for now. No games require 9.x, higher firmware required is 8.x (Smash Bros, Monster Hunter 4G).
> 
> Only games that require 9.x for now seems to be eshop games, which aren't a problem on Sky3DS are they aren't supported.


 
I'll wait 1 or 2 weeks and then I'll purchase sky3ds x)


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 1, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> http://i.imgur.com/OuJB9ZQ.gifv
> 
> guys guys


 

beating a iron stud? sure we are.


----------



## MasterBro10 (Mar 1, 2015)

INB4 Gateway releases statement when dstwo+ releases. Also, is dstwo+ confirmed to support New 3DS?


----------



## davhuit (Mar 1, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> I'll wait 1 or 2 weeks and then I'll purchase sky3ds x)


 
That won't surpress the risk to see the release in two-three weeks, just after you buy it.

I would say the best choice, if you have the money, and really want one, would be to buy it as soon as possible, to be able to use it at least a bit before they release something

The most people wait, the most they take the risk to see the release just after they buy it, which would be too bad.

And that's why I stopped waiting personally, to avoid such a risk (though the risk is pretty low for me, because I already know a friend that will be interested for sure in having a Sky3DS, as it's old 3DS is updated to 9.5 so even if they would release it in five days, not a big deal).

But my situation is a bit different, as I already had a Gateway far before the N3DS release so I'm not selling the Gateway for a Sky3DS, I'll have both (my brother also use my Gateway for it's 3DS XL, and when I'll sell the Sky3DS I'll keep the second 32G SD card, and buy another Gateway with the money of the Sky3DS sold, in order for each of us to have one).


----------



## ehnoah (Mar 1, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> INB4 Gateway releases statement when dstwo+ releases. Also, is dstwo+ confirmed to support New 3DS?


 


It say "Partial Support" not full Support. Same like Gateway


----------



## kaiomar (Mar 1, 2015)

davhuit said:


> That won't surpress the risk to see the release in two-three weeks, just after you buy it.
> 
> I would say the best choice, if you have the money, and really want one, would be to buy it as soon as possible, to be able to use it at least a bit before they release something
> 
> ...


 

Yeah you right if I buy sky3ds in 1-2 weeks and they release gateway soon after that I'll be mad..
Or maybe i'll buy bravely default if i can find it not too much expensive 
I'll have a lot of hours to spend in this game


----------



## davhuit (Mar 1, 2015)

That's another choice, yeah


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 1, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> Yeah you right if I buy sky3ds in 1-2 weeks and they release gateway soon after that I'll be mad..
> Or maybe i'll buy bravely default if i can find it not too much expensive
> I'll have a lot of hours to spend in this game


 
Or better yet, Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate. That would last you hundreds and hundreds of hours with tons of stuff to explore, unlock, gather, hunt, etc.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 1, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> beating a iron stud? sure we are.


Take another look


----------



## kaiomar (Mar 1, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Or better yet, Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate. That would last you hundreds and hundreds of hours with tons of stuff to explore, unlock, gather, hunt, etc.


 

Yup good option too


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 1, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> Yup good option too


----------



## Escape (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow, no update yet, not even a teaser... 
Debating whether I should sell my Japanese N3DS or not...


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 1, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Take another look


 

Can't, I'm about to head out and get some pho.


----------



## ehnoah (Mar 1, 2015)

Escape said:


> Wow, no update yet, not even a teaser...
> Debating whether I should sell my Japanese N3DS or not...


 

I finish my Pokemon, if I am done and no GW I just sell it.


----------



## michyprima (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm willing the same... my Japanese N3DS is useless without region free for me, and the cubic ninja game costs like a sky3ds... I mean wtf...


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 1, 2015)

I'd ditch the JPN N3DS either which way, especially if you have an 8.1


----------



## ehnoah (Mar 1, 2015)

michyprima said:


> I'm willing the same... my Japanese N3DS is useless without region free for me, and the cubic ninja game costs like a sky3ds... I mean wtf...


 


Cubic Ninja cost at Amazon 20 Bucks (Euro) a Sky3DS is 50-60 € so way less :>


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 1, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> I'd ditch the JPN N3DS either which way, especially if you have an 8.1


 

Dunno why everyone wants Japanese N3DS when there is an EU n3ds


----------



## Breith (Mar 1, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Dunno why everyone wants Japanese N3DS when there is an EU n3ds


 
Because getting a EU n3ds is like playing at the Russian roulette? The sysnand isn't necessarily the 9.0 one.


----------



## michyprima (Mar 1, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Cubic Ninja cost at Amazon 20 Bucks (Euro) a Sky3DS is 50-60 € so way less :>


No way, the Japanese version costs 60 euros.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Mar 1, 2015)

Breith said:


> Because getting a EU n3ds is like playing at the Russian roulette? The sysnand isn't necessarily the 9.0 one.


 
There is no EU n3ds with firmware higher than 9.2 that I have heard of... My blue n3ds XL came with 9.0 as all EU n3ds and n3dsxl as far as I know. Only the monster hunter 4 ultimate edition has 9.2


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 1, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> There is no EU n3ds with firmware higher than 9.2 that I have heard of... My blue n3ds XL came with 9.0 as all EU n3ds and n3dsxl as far as I know. Only the monster hunter 4 ultimate edition has 9.2


 

Where did yo purchase yours?


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 1, 2015)

Breith said:


> Because getting a EU n3ds is like playing at the Russian roulette? The sysnand isn't necessarily the 9.0 one.


 
 ? but i have a n3ds xl that is 9.0 the sysnand will either be 9.0 or 9.2


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Mar 1, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Where did yo purchase yours?


 
Greece. Have you heard of a EU n3ds or n3dsxl that has higher than 9.2?


----------



## redboyke (Mar 1, 2015)

Diag said:


> for the vita there are more games announced coming 2015 than for any other system..
> 
> "the vita has no games" days are long gone. it´s good to have both, i prefer handhelds generally, but most of the time i use the vita, imho it has the better game library especially regarding jrpgs (and upcoming vn´s)


 
if you like to play overpriced indie pc ports then the vita is for you. i have a vita and it's crap! sony blocks everything that could make this device popular.

lets be honest here yesterday i played blowing a feather from my duvet into the air and not allowing it to touch the floor. i played this game for 2 houres straight without breaks. thats more then a vita ever entertained me.
and yes that feather was AMAZING! (no it's not for sale.)


jimskeet2002 said:


> There is no EU n3ds with firmware higher than 9.2 that I have heard of... My blue n3ds XL came with 9.0 as all EU n3ds and n3dsxl as far as I know. Only the monster hunter 4 ultimate edition has 9.2


how can you afford a 3ds if you owe me money?


----------



## Breith (Mar 1, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> ? but i have a n3ds xl that is 9.0 the sysnand will either be 9.0 or 9.2


 
If NA consoles may have a FM above 9.3, EU consoles will follow very soon(tm)...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 1, 2015)

redboyke said:


> if you like to play overpriced indie pc ports then the vita is for you. i have a vita and it's crap! sony blocks everything that could make this device popular.
> 
> lets be honest here yesterday i played blowing a feather from my duvet into the air and not allowing it to touch the floor. i played this game for 2 houres straight without breaks. thats more then a vita ever entertained me.
> and yes that feather was AMAZING! (no it's not for sale.)
> ...


 
Well, well, let the greek man live his life. He will pay some day, SOON™.


----------



## NgXAlex (Mar 1, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Greece. Have you heard of a EU n3ds or n3dsxl that has higher than 9.2?


 
Yes, some 9.4 N3DS in France (Metallic Black with QEH1015 date code), look here: http://www.logic-sunrise.com/news-786818-les-premieres-new3ds-avec-les-firmwares-94-et-95.html


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 1, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Greece. Have you heard of a EU n3ds or n3dsxl that has higher than 9.2?


 

Not mocking you...Just asking which online store.  Thats it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 1, 2015)

And so WW3 begins in this forum.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Mar 1, 2015)

NgXAlex said:


> Yes, some 9.4 N3DS in France (Metallic Black with QEH1015 date code), look here: http://www.logic-sunrise.com/news-786818-les-premieres-new3ds-avec-les-firmwares-94-et-95.html


 
hmmm didn't know that. Thankfully I didn't have any issue with my purchase


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Mar 1, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Not mocking you...Just asking which online store. Thats it.


 
I know man. I didn't buy it online


----------



## willdunz (Mar 1, 2015)

oh we got some EU drama going on here.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Mar 1, 2015)

willdunz said:


> oh we got some EU drama going on here.


 
Classical stuff 
A german guy trying to harass a greek guy and a greek guy fighting back  History all over again


----------



## redboyke (Mar 1, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> I owe you money? Come here to tell this to my face. But first pay the debts from the WW2 (the debts that our corrupt politicians are tutored not to ask for) that are higher than the current debts of Greece (those debts that your country in cooperation with our corrupt politicians created) then come talk to me about who owes whom. And since you like your country so much why does half your country come for vacation in my country every summer?
> 
> It is unimaginable how low IQed german people are... They believe what their media are feeding them...


 
mistaking the belgium flag for a german one haha good joke 2. relax man it was a joke.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Mar 1, 2015)

redboyke said:


> mistaking the belgium flag for a german one haha good joke 2. relax man it was a joke.


 
Woah!!! I am so tired atm that I dont see colors at all. I just saw red black and yellow and the "I owe you money" sentence and alarm went on!!!

Also when you want to joke use emoticons  like you did now!


----------



## frankGT (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok, so i've waited untill the holidays were over in china.

Im battling if i should wait while playmod.co.uk restocks gateway next week in europe or if i should pull the trigger with sky3ds from china today and be happy with it... decisions, decisions.


----------



## redboyke (Mar 1, 2015)

frankGT said:


> Ok, so i've waited untill the holidays were over in china.
> 
> Im battling if i should wait while playmod.co.uk restocks gateway next week in europe or if i should pull the trigger with sky3ds from china today and be happy with it... decisions, decisions.


 
why not both?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 1, 2015)

frankGT said:


> Ok, so i've waited untill the holidays were over in china.
> 
> Im battling if i should wait while playmod.co.uk restocks gateway next week in europe or if i should pull the trigger with sky3ds from china today and be happy with it... decisions, decisions.


 
If I had a N3DS I wouldn't buy a Gateway until the day they release their update.
Waiting when you have already paid for a brick that collects dust is suffering, and also is indefinite suffering.
If you buy it after they update (if they ever do), you will have to wait not longer than a week or two
And in the meanwhile, who knows, maybe even a free CFW modified to install game CIAs is released... What would you do if that happens while your Gateway collects dust over a bookshelf while waiting for an update? (You will get mad at least, for sure)

So in order to avoid suffering, either WAIT (like a loyal person that... waits), or if you want it so bad (I wouldn't) buy a Sky3DS.


----------



## redboyke (Mar 1, 2015)

19. they havent released the update  cause they used another flashcard/cubicninja to hack the n3ds to make the video.


----------



## Ra1d (Mar 1, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> And in the meanwhile, who knows, maybe even a free CFW modified to install game CIAs is released... What would you do if that happens while your Gateway collects dust over a bookshelf while waiting for an update? (You will get mad at least, for sure)


 

I'd like to point out that all of the CFW's out there rely on Gateway's launcher anyway, so that is very unlikely to happen.

But I agree with you overall, no point in buying before the update is released.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2015)

Guys some of you are plain funny.

OMG I get jap n3ds cuz it haz 9.0 no eur it will be 9.4.
Meanwhile, patient people got US n3ds and many has 9.0 - 9.2 on them.

Moral? You're stuck with imported console and nogaemz


----------



## Diag (Mar 1, 2015)

redboyke said:


> if you like to play overpriced indie pc ports then the vita is for you. i have a vita and it's crap! sony blocks everything that could make this device popular.


 

no i don´t like the indies neither, but i love jrpgs and vn´s and let´s see... i´ve got 37 retail games (no indies) and some digital games (atelier series -.- thx for digital only kt)

if you want AAA games then you won´t find much that´s true. i don´t care about the indies, but like i said jrpgs and vn´s have found a home on the vita and for that i love this system ^^ i´ve got a second vita with fw 3.18 too which i use mainly for psp and psx games because they look better on it than on the psp (and 3.18 still has the pkg installer and the webkit possibility)

my 3ds is nearly just used for atlus games only (and a few other).. though there are less games i like, some of them are really awesome, too. won´t miss neither vita nor 3ds ^^


----------



## frankGT (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys.

Getting both is not the best option for me.

I've bougt NSMB2 and SM3DL used so i could pass some time in the last 2+ week.


Maybe iddle until the middle of the week... ... This is hard, in a good way.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 1, 2015)

Diag said:


> no i don´t like the indies neither, but i love jrpgs and vn´s and let´s see... i´ve got 37 retail games (no indies) and some digital games (atelier series -.- thx for digital only kt)
> 
> if you want AAA games then you won´t find much that´s true. i don´t care about the indies, but like i said jrpgs and vn´s have found a home on the vita and for that i love this system ^^ i´ve got a second vita with fw 3.18 too which i use mainly for psp and psx games because they look better on it than on the psp (and 3.18 still has the pkg installer and the webkit possibility)
> 
> my 3ds is nearly just used for atlus games only (and a few other).. though there are less games i like, some of them are really awesome, too. won´t miss neither vita nor 3ds ^^


 
Every time I read posts like this I know that I should have bought a Vita.
I just miss nice JRPGs and why not VNs (but I still can't read Japanese well, so I hope all those VNs are in Japanese or I will feel even worse about it).


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 1, 2015)

Im a bit confused here, so Smea wrote that Nintendo is probably gonna patch the N3DS 9.5 key bug. On the other hand GW told us that the O3DS will never have this issue. My question here is how is the 9.5 firmware on the N3DS different from the O3DS?


----------



## bobtheglob101 (Mar 1, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Im a bit confused here, so Smea wrote that Nintendo is probably gonna patch the N3DS 9.5 key bug. On the other hand GW told us that the O3DS will never have this issue. My question here is how is the 9.5 firmware on the N3DS different from the O3DS?


 
The firmware has NATIVE_FIRM and a New3DS NATIVE_FIRM system title. The old 3DS uses NATIVE_FIRM and it does not have the new encryption implemented within it while the N3DS NATIVE_FIRM does. This is why GW can continue to implement EmuNAND on the O3DS but not the n3DS (if Nintendo decides to properly implement the n3DS specific encryption).


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 1, 2015)

bobtheglob101 said:


> The firmware has NATIVE_FIRM and a New3DS NATIVE_FIRM system title. The old 3DS uses NATIVE_FIRM and it does not have the new encryption implemented within it while the N3DS NATIVE_FIRM does. This is why GW can continue to implement EmuNAND on the O3DS but not the n3DS (if Nintendo decides to properly implement the n3DS specific encryption).


 
But with the N3DS key on the wild what stops them from implementing EmuNAND on N3DS?, other than their Gatewaitness...


----------



## Diag (Mar 1, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Every time I read posts like this I know that I should have bought a Vita.
> I just miss nice JRPGs and why not VNs (but I still can't read Japanese well, so I hope all those VNs are in Japanese or I will feel even worse about it).


 

steins;gate, grisaia (probably), xblaze (1 and 2), danganronpa 1&2, virtues last reward.. are atm in english or are coming now "soon".. in japanese there are a lot more, i hope that more will follow in the west (thx to no region-lock it doesn´t even matter if they release a game in NA, EU or elsewhere)


----------



## the.rx-78 (Mar 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Guys some of you are plain funny.
> 
> OMG I get jap n3ds cuz it haz 9.0 no eur it will be 9.4.
> Meanwhile, patient people got US n3ds and many has 9.0 - 9.2 on them.
> ...


 

Getting a Jap N3DS was less about patience, and more about security, personally. I'm not going to play anything on the N3DS unless I can get it free+region free, so the console's region doesn't matter to me. I'll admit letting my old 3DS picking up dust for a while but I've gotten past that. SKY3DS is not an option to me, even if I had a US N3DS, because I do in fact have patience and know it's not a good choice for the long run.


----------



## bobtheglob101 (Mar 1, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> But with the N3DS key on the wild what stops them from implementing EmuNAND on N3DS?, other than their Gatewaitness...


 
Well at the current moment with the broken implementation of the crypto it's definitely possible for GW to implement 9.5 EmuNAND for N3DS. I'm just saying in the future if the crypto is implemented right it would be an issue for them. N3DS encryption is randomly generated each time it boots and this would take a while to overcome so those leaked keys would not do much good I don't think.


----------



## michyprima (Mar 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Guys some of you are plain funny.
> 
> OMG I get jap n3ds cuz it haz 9.0 no eur it will be 9.4.
> Meanwhile, patient people got US n3ds and many has 9.0 - 9.2 on them.
> ...


 
I want to kill you. Gamezz are seriouz staff


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2015)

michyprima said:


> I want to kill you. Gamezz are seriouz staff


Sure give it a try


----------



## michyprima (Mar 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Sure give it a try


 
I'm joking sir, don't get mad


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2015)

michyprima said:


> I'm joking sir, don't get mad


So i am


----------



## davhuit (Mar 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Guys some of you are plain funny.
> OMG I get jap n3ds cuz it haz 9.0 no eur it will be 9.4.
> Meanwhile, patient people got US n3ds and many has 9.0 - 9.2 on them.
> 
> Moral? You're stuck with imported console and nogaemz


 
It's a bit silly, because when it was released on Japan, we didn't even known when it would be released in USA/EUR so yeah, there was a risk to see
9.3+ system.

And talking about patient people in this thread is xD

But if I had to import one personally, I would have imported a AUS one (I'm in Europe, but even so, for someone living in USA, it would have been better to get an EUR one because at least, most EUR games have english in it, as England is in Europe).


----------



## michyprima (Mar 2, 2015)

davhuit said:


> It's a bit silly, because when it was released on Japan, we didn't even known when it would be released in USA/EUR so yeah, there was a risk to see
> 9.3+ system.
> 
> And talking about patient people in this thread is xD


 
that's what drove me to buy one.
obviously I feel stupid now, but there's no way someone wants to buy it from me even if I turned it on just once to check the fw version so... yeah, let's hope gw is not lying or I will have a shiny new white paperweight on my desk.


----------



## davhuit (Mar 2, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> If I had a N3DS I wouldn't buy a Gateway until the day they release their update.
> Waiting when you have already paid for a brick that collects dust is suffering, and also is indefinite suffering.
> If you buy it after they update (if they ever do), you will have to wait not longer than a week or two
> And in the meanwhile, who knows, maybe even a free CFW modified to install game CIAs is released... What would you do if that happens while your Gateway collects dust over a bookshelf while waiting for an update? (You will get mad at least, for sure)
> ...


 
Wouldn't either buy something that doesn't work yet, it will only make Gateway think they can take the time they want, as people is buying their not (yet) working stuff for N3DS xD

I would either buy a Sky3Ds, then sell it and buy a Gateway, or if you just want a Gateway, I would wait until they release their exploit first, even if it mean then waiting a few more days for the shipping. When you wait 3/4/5/6+ months, one more week is not a big deal


----------



## michyprima (Mar 2, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Wouldn't either buy something that doesn't work yet, it will only make Gateway think they can take the time they want, as people is buying their not (yet) working stuff for N3DS xD
> 
> I would either buy a Sky3Ds, then sell it and buy a Gateway, or if you just want a Gateway, I would wait until they release their exploit first, even if it mean then waiting a few more days for the shipping. When you wait 3/4/5/6+ months, one more week is not a big deal


 
Not sure why but since I feel so bad for the J 3DS I got I even stopped using my old 3DS >.>
Remorse. I hate you.


----------



## davhuit (Mar 2, 2015)

I can understand the part of the old 3DS. Once you played a N3DS (at least, an XL one), it's hard to go back to the old 3DS :/ (especially if it's the first, no XL one). Faster, better screens, bigger (if you have an old 3DS), better 3D if you like it (doesn't care as I can't see it), C-Stick for new games (Majora's Mask, Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate, and probably for most of the games which will be released from now).


----------



## Paradox me (Mar 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Guys some of you are plain funny.
> 
> OMG I get jap n3ds cuz it haz 9.0 no eur it will be 9.4.
> Meanwhile, patient people got US n3ds and many has 9.0 - 9.2 on them.
> ...


 
I wanted the regular NN3DS, which NA doesn't get, and Japanese games without worrying about losing RegionThree via updates, so JP console was the safe bet. As a bonus, I was hoping that with Gateway I could just use JP NN3DS as my main system for all regions, but if 8.1 means no then I guess I'm out of luck there. Had I known about the 8.1 thing and not seen Gateway's video shown working on a JP system specifically then I probably would've gone for the more expensive EU or AUS version.

Oh well. As much as I dislike the 3DS XL now, at least I can still play all the games.


----------



## cutterjohn (Mar 2, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:tvEcg6toyRkJ:https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-gateway-3-1-0-public-beta-n3ds-support-is-here.382647/ &cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk
> You're welcome, was fake.
> 
> 
> ...


 DAMN! We really NEED a opcorn: emoticon...

carry on my angst ridden 10yo children... 

...meanwhile I'll be enjoying my *GASP* PURCHASED games and demoing stuff on my  sky3ds, and mucking around with homebrew courtesy of my PURCHASED copy of cubic ninja and smea's(IIRC, sorry if I got it wrong... ) HOWEVER, let it be known that you guys are FAR FAR FAR more entertaining than the current crop of pathetic TV shows, or at least the mainstream ones... and I :salute: you fearless angst ridden children... 

[EDIT]
I have also discovered that we are MISSING a :salute: emoticon in addition to the opcorn: emoticon... get with it tempistrators...
[/EDIT]


----------



## dustmite (Mar 2, 2015)

Still nothing.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 2, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Still nothing.


Yep. Another say, another dose of salt  

Why haven't you picked up a sky yet though? Just wondering


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 2, 2015)

michyprima said:


> Not sure why but since I feel so bad for the J 3DS I got I even stopped using my old 3DS >.>
> Remorse. I hate you.


 
Well, you can still buy a Sky3DS and think of it as a great opportunity to learn Japanese... look at the bright side.


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 2, 2015)

spent a whole 24 hours off this thread, still no release.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 2, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> spent a whole 24 hours off this thread, still no release.


Lol, maybe this is the new feature they were talking about. 9.2 support, while still having to wait


----------



## Breith (Mar 2, 2015)

Someone saw Gary? I wonder if he has something to say about this wrong prediction (_again_).


----------



## SaggyBeans (Mar 2, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> spent a whole 24 hours off this thread, still no release.


 

You think chilling on this thread is increasing your chances? loool


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 2, 2015)

SaggyBeans said:


> You think chilling on this thread is increasing your chances? loool


 

Some people see it that way. I am one of them.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 2, 2015)

Breith said:


> Someone saw Gary? I wonder if he has something to say about this wrong prediction (_again_).


Iirc he said that it was a guess, not a prediction. So the past few days were all baseless hype lol. 


SaggyBeans said:


> You think chilling on this thread is increasing your chances? loool


It's still fun though


----------



## lamende (Mar 2, 2015)

any news?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 2, 2015)

lamende said:


> any news?


Nah


----------



## vonfnas (Mar 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Guys some of you are plain funny.
> 
> OMG I get jap n3ds cuz it haz 9.0 no eur it will be 9.4.
> Meanwhile, patient people got US n3ds and many has 9.0 - 9.2 on them.
> ...


Mine is EUR (Scandinavian release), bought on launch day, and it has 9.0.


----------



## omgcat (Mar 2, 2015)

lamende said:


> any news?


nope.


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't have the money to buy neither the New 3DS XL, or the old 3DS, or the 2DS! WHY MR. MONEY?! WHY?!


----------



## Breith (Mar 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Iirc he said that it was a guess, not a prediction. So the past few days were all baseless hype lol.


Yeah, I know. But isn't the 2nd or 3rd wrong "guess" in the row? At this point, saying nothing would have been better.


----------



## cutterjohn (Mar 2, 2015)

mech said:


> ive lost interest, im quite happy playing mario 3 and supermario world on the ds lite lol


...oh hay thanks there... 

Should I get bored of modern 3ds stuff I can pull out my ds2 and revisit the so VERY MANY ds classics... sure many of them were rehashes, but... just FAR FAR FAR too many choices... fortunately with FEW FEW FEW FEW consequences...

...keep on rolling gatewaiters...  :salute: opcorn: 

[EDIT]
Oh yeah,  temperators, I forgot to single you out as well in the lack of appropriate emoticons:
:salute: opcorn:


so don't feel so abandoned now...   (making do with molson...)
[/EDIT]


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Mar 2, 2015)

If you haven't already, I suggest picking up a DS mode card for your N3DS if it's just lying around. Plenty of good games to play and pass the time with, then there's the large amount of fan translations/mods for DS games over in the Nintendo DS Rom Hacking section.


----------



## satel (Mar 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Iirc he said that it was a guess, not a prediction.


 

i wonder who's turn will it be next week to keep the n3ds hype train going gary or sony ?


----------



## omgcat (Mar 2, 2015)

cutterjohn said:


> ...oh hay thanks there...
> 
> Should I get bored of modern 3ds stuff I can pull out my ds2 and revisit the so VERY MANY ds classics... sure many of them were rehashes, but... just FAR FAR FAR too many choices... fortunately with FEW FEW FEW FEW consequences...
> 
> ...


 
dude, that's one messed up post. :|


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 2, 2015)

You know what I honestly have to say to this? Fuck that let them make there money, I know they still selling cards. They need to recup for the free downgrade and game backup features.  Screw all you babies, ok some but not all. You know who you are you.


----------



## Breith (Mar 2, 2015)

satel said:


> i wonder who's turn will it be next week to keep the n3ds hype train going gary or sony ?


 
Well, that's funny for us, not really for people coming on this forum to find fresh news...
Guessing is fun, really. I had a lot of fun with 2Hack guess about the release on Saturday, but presenting a guess as a from "someone who has more information" is not really fair. The guess is not more reliable than the others.


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 2, 2015)

BETA215 said:


> I don't have the money to buy neither the New 3DS XL, or the old 3DS, or the 2DS! WHY MR. MONEY?! WHY?!


Dun blame ur munnies, pity ur wallet. You're trying to squeeze it dry. It's not healthy.


----------



## johnboyjr (Mar 2, 2015)

are we there yet


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 2, 2015)

Remember people.
March 15th's the limit.


----------



## Just3DS (Mar 2, 2015)

Dunno if it matters but average play time for Super Mario 3D Land on N3DS XL in one charge is 2.5 to 3 hours + for me (I don't exactly remember the start time, hence the 30 minutes difference). 

This is the first time I ever played this long with 3D maxed without taking any breaks, my eyes doesn't seems to stress like it used to do very often on O3DS XL, so the big N did a great job to fix the 3D (and save some people eyes from stressed out)

Also the head tracking is now working much much better since the first time I started up few days back, I tried playing while sitting and while laying flat on bed time to time with no 3D issues (but the game itself is tricky to play on some platforms that I had to concentrate playing while sitting anyway lol)

Also the N3DS XL case paint is more likely to have visible scratches/marks so get a crystal hard case for it like I did. 

Also compared to O3DS XL the bottom screen display is exactly same with same viewing angles (but with near perfect colour temperature on N3DS XL)

Also, I wonder what does the last line says on the base cover for you guys on your EUR N3DS XL, mine has address of Germany  it seems...


----------



## cutterjohn (Mar 2, 2015)

omgcat said:


> dude, that's one messed up post. :|


too many s?

[EDIT]
Here are some examples: (see below)
ah hell no popcorn 
[/EDIT]


----------



## Dont Worry About it (Mar 2, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Remember people.
> March 15th's the limit.


Source?


----------



## Breith (Mar 2, 2015)

Dont Worry About it said:


> Source?


 
None. After March 15th, he is going to buy another flashcard.


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 2, 2015)

well the moment xenoblade is out and gw isnt i might as well buy a sky. lol damn decisions


----------



## viral777 (Mar 2, 2015)

biggest.circlejerk.ever.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 2, 2015)

> This release also contains an update for the Red Gateway card with:
> – improved support for microSD cards
> – faster write speeds
> *– and a surprise feature that will be announced in the next update!*


 
I am still wondering what was that surprise feature released with Ultra 3.0


----------



## Breith (Mar 2, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I am still wondering what was that surprise feature released with Ultra 3.0


 
The surprise is that the next update is going to take 3 months or so.


----------



## cutterjohn (Mar 2, 2015)

viral777 said:


> biggest.circlejerk.ever.


Oh, but it's ever so entertaining...

Time to play some Fortress Forever for a while I think, perhaps with a chaser of... hmmm... mebbe wasteland 2 or civ time... but choices choices... III IV or V? hmmm....


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 2, 2015)

Why do these threads remain unlocked? I say close it until the update is released


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 2, 2015)

elmoemo said:


> Why do these threads remain unlocked? I say close it until the update is released


This is a containment thread to keep GW hype, whining and bitching out of the other threads


----------



## gamefighterx (Mar 2, 2015)

elmoemo said:


> Why do these threads remain unlocked? I say close it until the update is released


 
because people will keep making new threads and more work for the mods, at least with this thread all the new3ds shit is posted here instead of 10 different ones


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 2, 2015)

Fair point both of you ^^


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 2, 2015)

elmoemo said:


> Why do these threads remain unlocked? I say close it until the update is released


Better to moderate one mega thread than to delete multiple smaller ones.


----------



## Costello (Mar 2, 2015)

maybe we are also trying to break all kinds of records
- record for amount of useless posts in the same thread
- record for amounts of views per thread
- record days of unmoderated discussion
etc.


----------



## Hkari (Mar 2, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I am still wondering what was that surprise feature released with Ultra 3.0


I'm pretty sure that was down + B to quick exit the gateway menu.


----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeesh, I haven't been in this thread in a few days, and it's at almost 600 pages. ._.


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 2, 2015)

Costello said:


> maybe we are also trying to break all kinds of records
> - record for amount of useless posts in the same thread
> - record for amounts of views per thread
> - record days of unmoderated discussion
> etc.


Yo Costello. How's life going fer ya?


----------



## michyprima (Mar 2, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, you can still buy a Sky3DS and think of it as a great opportunity to learn Japanese... look at the bright side.


I actually tried this way but failed miserably lol


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hkari said:


> I'm pretty sure that was down + B to quick exit the gateway menu.


Uh? What do you mean by ecit GW menu?
Kike exiting emuNAND, or the GW MENU where you can choose NAND Backup and such?


----------



## Hkari (Mar 2, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Uh? What do you mean by ecit GW menu?
> Kike exiting emuNAND, or the GW MENU where you can choose NAND Backup and such?


The second one. I find it useful when backing up games.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 2, 2015)

Costello said:


> maybe we are also trying to break all kinds of records
> - record for amount of useless posts in the same thread
> - record for amounts of views per thread
> - record days of unmoderated discussion
> etc.


Costello vs garyopa brawl anyone?


----------



## Breith (Mar 2, 2015)

Costello said:


> maybe we are also trying to break all kinds of records
> - record for amount of useless posts in the same thread
> - record for amounts of views per thread
> - record days of unmoderated discussion
> etc.


 
Didn't we break the record of the most viewed thread? I can bet that the update will be released when the thread is going to reach the 1 million unique view  .


----------



## garyopa (Mar 2, 2015)

Costello said:


> maybe we are also trying to break all kinds of records
> - record for amount of useless posts in the same thread
> - record for amounts of views per thread
> - record days of unmoderated discussion
> etc.


 
Well if you wanted to do that, then you should merge this thread with the original:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-working-on-the-new-nintendo-3ds.375107/

That we can quickly break 2,000 pages and 3 million views and 90 days of no hardcore moderation, not to mention a record number of posts hidden from public view.



2Hack said:


> Costello vs garyopa brawl anyone?


 
Nah, we are all friends or like the saying goes 'keep your enemies closer' 



satel said:


> i wonder who's turn will it be next week to keep the n3ds hype train going gary or sony ?


 
We had a vote and all decided it is your turn. 



Breith said:


> Didn't we break the record of the most viewed thread? I can bet that the update will be released when the thread is going to reach the 1 million unique view  .


 
Good idea, I will forward your message onto the GW team, but we all decided to elect 'satel' for next hype train, so he will be in charge in coding a countdown for the 1 million views.


----------



## Jaredmf1012 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'd love to be able to have my gateway working on my n3ds for pax next weekend, but i don't think it'll happen, unfortunately


----------



## Sonicx64 (Mar 2, 2015)

Congratulations satel!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2015)

Guys you will get Gateway working trhough ninjhax. Get one before scalpers appears again.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Guys you will get Gateway working trhough ninjhax. Get one before scalpers appears again.


 
how do we do this?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> how do we do this?


 
dunno. Rumors and speculation XD


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 2, 2015)

Amazing, satel leveled up!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> dunno. Rumors and speculation XD


Where whenq


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 2, 2015)

Soooooo, satel

When's the update?


----------



## Breith (Mar 2, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Good idea, I will forward your message onto the GW team, but we all decided to elect 'satel' for next hype train, so he will be in charge in coding a countdown for the 1 million views.


I'm ready ! 

_Remember when I was speaking about Fraise Tagada? This is the alcool I made with it  ._


----------



## polki (Mar 2, 2015)

Dear Gateway team, 
No, the aim of this letter isn't another attempt to try and force you to release full Nn3DS support. I would just like to ask your team to give us something Nn3DS specific to tide us over, even a simple Pong clone would be nice and judging from most scenes something small like that would be appreciated(well, except for the usual flamers but im guessing they are already flaming) and a lot of us are tired of having a presently useless cart that has so much potential.
Love your work, thanks for reading.
Regards polki.
P.S. If Nn3DS support is delayed because of work to protect your methods of exploitation(or PS update "System stability improvements")then that sucks but an ETA would be nice.

LOL, queue flamers :-))


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Mar 2, 2015)

Something to hold you over?


Spoiler


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 2, 2015)

yeah if i can get out of the house tomorrow theres a gamestop about 50 miles away with a copy of Cubic Ninja probably worth the trip i guess


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Guys you will get Gateway working trhough ninjhax. Get one before scalpers appears again.


 
So they actually made it this way so you have to buy both a Gateway and a Sky3DS (for Ninjhax) from them.
Wise men... Probably they also are the scalpers.


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 2, 2015)

Costello said:


> maybe we are also trying to break all kinds of records
> - record for amount of useless posts in the same thread
> - record for amounts of views per thread
> - record days of unmoderated discussion
> etc.


 
annnnnd all the money being made from ad revenue with all us visitors


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 2, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> yeah if i can get out of the house tomorrow theres a gamestop about 50 miles away with a copy of Cubic Ninja probably worth the trip i guess


 
Better put a hold on it right now.


----------



## WulfyStylez (Mar 2, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Something to hold you over?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
zGood ol' WulfyStyle


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 2, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> annnnnd all the money being made from ad revenue with all us visitors


 
Yes, because pirates don't use AdBlock.


----------



## phanteon (Mar 2, 2015)

intriguing how some people understand "gateway team's mailbox" when they read  3DS - Flashcards & Custom Firmwares


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 2, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yes, because pirates don't use AdBlock.


 
lmao true dat but im pretty sure the people that are asking for refunds because gateway doesnt support their n3ds and well ppl of that caliber are not using any kind of adblock


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> So they actually made it this way so you have to buy both a Gateway and a Sky3DS (for Ninjhax) from them.
> Wise men... Probably they also are the scalpers.


 


Spoiler


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 2, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yes, because pirates don't use AdBlock.


Implying we're all pirates

Implying people don't whitelist sites they enjoy, and that have non-intrusive ads


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Implying we're all pirates
> 
> Implying people don't whitelist sites they enjoy, and that have non-intrusive ads


 
Well, you made feel bad about it...
Whitelisting gbatemp, I expect you put my 2¢ to good use (literally)


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2015)

Using ADblock+ for everything non stop 
Internet is so clean since I installed this.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 2, 2015)

phanteon said:


> intriguing how some people understand "gateway team's mailbox" when they read 3DS - Flashcards & Custom Firmwares


 
It's amazing how the human mind works.


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 2, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yes, because pirates don't use AdBlock.


....I remembered that I switched on adblock, and switched it off, next thing i know i see lingerie ads on gbatemp. Da f*ck man.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 2, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, you made feel bad about it...
> Whitelisting gbatemp, I expect you put my 2¢ to good use (literally)


Yea, I've had it whitelisted since the last thread, minus my 7 day ban  those were dark days man.


VinsCool said:


> Using ADblock+ for everything non stop
> Internet is so clean since I installed this.


Yea, but some sites deserve the extra bit imo. I spend a lot more time here, so I decided to whitelist them. 

Some sites are hell though, so even though I respect them, I gotta keep away from those nasty ads  


Madao64 said:


> ....I remembered that I switched on adblock, and switched it off, next thing i know i see lingerie ads on gbatemp. Da f*ck man.


I hear they're connected to your search history  to help provide you with ads they you may...appreciate.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yea, I've had it whitelisted since the last thread, minus my 7 day ban  those were dark days man.
> 
> Yea, but some sites deserve the extra bit imo. I spend a lot more time here, so I decided to whitelist them.
> 
> ...


 
I spend a lot of time on youtube, but their ads are so invading and annoying that I never disabled adblock for them no no no


----------



## storm75x (Mar 2, 2015)

Maybe this conversation about ad-blocking is a human's self defense mechanism. It symbolises how you want to deny the fact the Gateway isn't out yet, this also explains why we are talking about this on this thread, it's indirectly related. It expresses a human's innermost feeling for Gateway and how they will soon QQ on 3DS, resulting in them getting QQ3DS.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 2, 2015)

storm75x said:


> Maybe this conversation about ad-blocking is a human's self defense mechanism. It symbolises how you want to deny the fact the Gateway isn't out yet, this also explains why we are talking about this on this thread, it's indirectly related. It expresses a human's innermost feeling for Gateway and how they will soon QQ on 3DS, resulting in them getting QQ3DS.


We need shining one to bring some more depth to this depth.   We need to go one more level. Maybe if we go deep enough, we can find the update. 

While having it white listed on ad block of course. 

I'm losing track of what is on topic, and what isn't. Just gonna sleep lol cya guys


----------



## Hkari (Mar 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Implying we're all pirates
> 
> Implying people don't whitelist sites they enjoy, and that have non-intrusive ads


Most people don't white list. And some times the ads get blocked anyway because there are multiple add-ons working at the same time or the adverts use scripts.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 2, 2015)

Hkari said:


> Most people don't white list. And some times the ads get blocked anyway because there are multiple add-ons working at the same time or the adverts use scripts.


Fair enough.


----------



## Breith (Mar 2, 2015)

I downloaded Adblock something like 10 years ago and never removed it since. This is the first thing I install on a new browser and I'm not going to change that. Internet without an ad blocker is just not possible. 

_Sorry Costello, I'm using it even with gbatemp!_


----------



## Raz266 (Mar 2, 2015)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D can now be played close to fullspeed by utilizing a hardware renderer.



Looks like Citra will have 3DS Games working before Gateway has them working on N3DS!


----------



## Dragaan (Mar 2, 2015)

Raz266 said:


> The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D can now be played close to fullspeed by utilizing a hardware renderer.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Citra will have 3DS Games working before Gateway has them working on N3DS!




...at that point, I'd just hook up my GC controller and play all the 3DS games I want on my computer >_<


----------



## Raz266 (Mar 2, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> ...at that point, I'd just hook up my GC controller and play all the 3DS games I want on my computer >_<


 
Hell or wait alittle longer for Android Support.


----------



## omgcat (Mar 2, 2015)

<3 adblock edge. adblock+ got bought by a company and now prevents some ad's from being blocked. ad block edge is a fork of the original that doesn't pre-whitelist anything.


----------



## kaiomar (Mar 2, 2015)

Raz266 said:


> The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D can now be played close to fullspeed by utilizing a hardware renderer.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Citra will have 3DS Games working before Gateway has them working on N3DS!




Amazing ! Can someone tell me the song name please ?


----------



## polki (Mar 2, 2015)

phanteon said:


> intriguing how some people understand "gateway team's mailbox" when they read  3DS - Flashcards & Custom Firmwares


Intriguing how some people flame before thinking. I know the content was(maybe a little too) subtle but it ended in asking for your post. I'm kinda disappointed there weren't more.


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 2, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> Amazing ! Can someone tell me the song name please ?


 

The emulator is still making massive progress since being announced and to be honest I can't wait to see how it develops in the coming years


----------



## VeryCrushed (Mar 2, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> The emulator is still making massive progress since being announced and to be honest I can't wait to see how it develops in the coming years


I second that, I remember when it could barely even run homebrew some months ago


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 2, 2015)

I give up, can't stand looking at this New 3DS in its box.
Just bought a Sky3DS

Good Luck with the Gatewaiting...

I just hope Gateway is watching these threads and seeing how much their delays are helping out Sky.
($$.$$ in Sky's pocket, could've been theirs...)


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 2, 2015)

Pssst * they are the same Company and are trying to yield maximum sales on the sky3ds before its banned from working. 

JK.


----------



## satel (Mar 2, 2015)

garyopa said:


> We had a vote and all decided it is your turn.
> 
> Good idea, I will forward your message onto the GW team, but we all decided to elect 'satel' for next hype train, so he will be in charge in coding a countdown for the 1 million views.


 

thanks but since you guys put me in charge of the gw hype train i'm going to officially declare it a hype free week  now just remember not because you & sony can't see no hype going on here think you can start one & just remember this is my turn. 

also you're not allowed to drive the gw hype train behind my back aka on your maxconsole forum or irc.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 2, 2015)

mech said:


> Pssst * they are the same Company and are trying to yield maximum sales on the sky3ds before its banned from working.
> JK.


 

Whaaaaaat???

*puts thin foil hat on*
But in all seriousness my guess is that the GW team got approached by Sky to see if they wanted to buy the product or develop with them or whatnot but they refused due to their 10 game "limit" which is like flipping the bird right into our faces so I guess they declined because they had the brains to do so.

You can clearly see them mocking the Sky team at the October 30th post about the limit. Just a thought


----------



## kingchris (Mar 2, 2015)

http://r4ids.cn/news.htm

If the R4i Gold 3DS is a clone of gateway, it just got v9.5 Support.

I can't work out if they mean it supports the N3DS or just the newest firmware:



> *R4i Gold 3DS supports the newest 3DS V9.5.0-22 directly ! (2015-02-03) *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RednaxelaNnamtra (Mar 2, 2015)

This is only the DS-Mode flashcard,the 3DS mode flashcard(Deluxe Edition) doest even support 9.x emunand


----------



## kingchris (Mar 2, 2015)

RednaxelaNnamtra said:


> This is only the DS-Mode flashcard,the 3DS mode flashcard(Deluxe Edition) doest even support 9.x emunand


 

Ahh,  it looks like it has to be the deluxe version to play 3DS roms?  Stupid name.


----------



## Leslie White (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi ! Wondering if GW will release the N3DS update this week ... One can dream, right ?


----------



## Aman27deep (Mar 2, 2015)

Leslie White said:


> Hi ! Wondering if GW will release the N3DS update this week ... One can dream, right ?


 

Keep dreaming, mate.


----------



## dustmite (Mar 2, 2015)

Why has my post been deleted?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 2, 2015)

kingchris said:


> http://r4ids.cn/news.htm
> 
> If the R4i Gold 3DS is a clone of gateway, it just got v9.5 Support.
> 
> I can't work out if they mean it supports the N3DS or just the newest firmware:


Lol, they mean support for the normal NDS flashcard.....but don't worry, many people have fell for that and rushed to buy the card only to end up with a useless 3ds card and a working NDS card


----------



## ehnoah (Mar 2, 2015)

I doubt there happen anything in near future.  This time is over to hope. Now we just can wait...but time for hope is over.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 2, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Why has my post been deleted?


Because youre a troll?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 2, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Why has my post been deleted?


 
Because you posted in this thread, and this thread is just like Limbo, if you slide a little your post will go to hell.


----------



## PerroDS (Mar 2, 2015)

Happy after selling my crappy vaio laptop,  and the new 3ds with sky3ds included to buy a pc... Gosh,  i didnt know that 3ds and n3ds screens are so shitty, the battery sucks,  only kiddy games and xenoblade for new3ds looks awfull.


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 2, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> only kiddy games


“Critics who treat 'adult' as a term of approval, instead of as a merely descriptive term, cannot be adult themselves. To be concerned about being grown up, to admire the grown up because it is grown up, to blush at the suspicion of being childish; these things are the marks of childhood and adolescence. And in childhood and adolescence they are, in moderation, healthy symptoms. Young things ought to want to grow. But to carry on into middle life or even into early manhood this concern about being adult is a mark of really arrested development. When I was ten, I read fairy tales in secret and would have been ashamed if I had been found doing so. Now that I am fifty I read them openly. When I became a man I put away childish things, including the fear of childishness and the desire to be very grown up.” -C.S Lewis


----------



## PerroDS (Mar 2, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> “Critics who treat 'adult' as a term of approval, instead of as a merely descriptive term, cannot be adult themselves. To be concerned about being grown up, to admire the grown up because it is grown up, to blush at the suspicion of being childish; these things are the marks of childhood and adolescence. And in childhood and adolescence they are, in moderation, healthy symptoms. Young things ought to want to grow. But to carry on into middle life or even into early manhood this concern about being adult is a mark of really arrested development. When I was ten, I read fairy tales in secret and would have been ashamed if I had been found doing so. Now that I am fifty I read them openly. When I became a man I put away childish things, including the fear of childishness and the desire to be very grown up.” -C.S Lewis


You going down mario's lovers.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 2, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Happy after selling my crappy vaio laptop, and the new 3ds with sky3ds included to buy a pc... Gosh, i didnt know that 3ds and n3ds screens are so shitty, the battery sucks, only kiddy games and xenoblade for new3ds looks awfull.


 
Master business there, I see you don't research enough before buying your shit. I suppose you lost a lot in that new 3DS when you account for shipping, taxes, whatsoever.
Anyway I agree regarding the 3DS shitty resolution and lack of good games (not even kiddy games, I also like good kiddy games, where are them other than a handful of titles from Nintendo?).
The ports/remakes are good anyway, it remembers me the Please Stop the Ports but without the good homebrew.
Battery life is OK, don't comply about non-problems, and even though the resolution is meh, the shitty part is the lack of good games compared to eg. Nintendo DS.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 2, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Happy after selling my crappy vaio laptop, and the new 3ds with sky3ds included to buy a pc... Gosh, i didnt know that 3ds and n3ds screens are so shitty, the battery sucks, only kiddy games and xenoblade for new3ds looks awfull.


 
So what kind of specs are you talking here, I mean the 3ds, sky and the laptop couldnt be worth more than 500 euros.


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 2, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> So what kind of specs are you talking here, I mean the 3ds, sky and the laptop couldnt be worth more than 500 euros.


You may be interested in this.


----------



## PerroDS (Mar 2, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Master business there, I see you don't research enough before buying your shit. I suppose you lost a lot in that new 3DS when you account for shipping, taxes, whatsoever.
> Anyway I agree regarding the 3DS shitty resolution and lack of good games (not even kiddy games, I also like good kiddy games, where are them other than a handful of titles from Nintendo?).
> The ports/remakes are good anyway, it remembers me the Please Stop the Ports but without the good homebrew.
> Battery life is OK, don't comply about non-problems, and even through the resolution is meh, the shitty part is the lack of good games compared to eg. Nintendo DS.


 I admit it was a stupid purchase,  lucky me i only lost 50 dolars in the process along with any interest to buy another N console for now.


----------



## SaggyBeans (Mar 2, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Happy after selling my crappy vaio laptop, and the new 3ds with sky3ds included to buy a pc... Gosh, i didnt know that 3ds and n3ds screens are so shitty, the battery sucks, only kiddy games and xenoblade for new3ds looks awfull.


 

Screen is only 240p.. which is nothing compared to a 1080p monitor. I wouldnt say the battery suck.. has about 3 to 5 hours on the N3DS XL which is a great session. I disagree with only kids games, personally I play for the Zelda series mainly which can confuse even some adults lol


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 2, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> You may be interested in this.


 
Yeah, nice second hand stuff can be found online but realistically you couldnt do jack shit with that money if you were to buy brand new components. I mean my GPU was more than $300 when I bought it. But you could find some neat stuff for that money especially if you get a nice deal on the stuff hes selling.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Mar 2, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Yeah, nice second hand stuff can be found online but realistically you couldnt do jack shit with that money if you were to buy brand new components. I mean my GPU was more than $300 when I bought it. But you could find some neat stuff for that money especially if you get a nice deal on the stuff hes selling.


Just watch part 3 where they run benchmarks. And it's not like the person who got his 3DS is using it "new" lol


----------



## ucta (Mar 2, 2015)

PerroDS said:


> Happy after selling my crappy vaio laptop, and the new 3ds with sky3ds included to buy a pc... Gosh, i didnt know that 3ds and n3ds screens are so shitty, the battery sucks, only kiddy games and xenoblade for new3ds looks awfull.


 
Complete BS. PC + Nintendo (3ds or/+ WiiU) = best combo for gaming. as pc>>>xbox or ps4(same games as pc but in 720p 30hz). and nintendo is smth very different and unique.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 2, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Just watch part 3 where they run benchmarks. And it's not like the person who got his 3DS is using it "new" lol


I know he isnt I havent said anything about it. But the fact is that these parts were found in the US where the prices are really low compared to Europe. I dont know how the prices go down in Chile but Im guessing he could build himself a nice medicore PC fore that money.


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 2, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I know he isnt I havent said anything about it. But the fact is that these parts were found in the US where the prices are really low compared to Europe. I dont know how the prices go down in Chile but Im guessing he could build himself a nice medicore PC fore that money.


Canada*


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 2, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Canada*


His flag says Chile.


----------



## ehnoah (Mar 2, 2015)

I bet the 3DS Emulator which can allready play a few games (with tweaks) is done before GW get released, so we can play on our PC and don't need to care about any stupid update


----------



## michyprima (Mar 2, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> I bet the 3DS Emulator which can allready play a few games (with tweaks) is done before GW get released, so we can play on our PC and don't need to care about any stupid update


This is the most stupid thing I've ever heard in this thread


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 2, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> I bet the 3DS Emulator which can allready play a few games (with tweaks) is done before GW get released, so we can play on our PC and don't need to care about any stupid update


Ahh, but you must experience the beauty of holding a handheld in your hards...


----------



## ehnoah (Mar 2, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Ahh, but you must experience the beauty of holding a handheld in your hards...


 


Maybe yes  then I buy a 3DS just to Remote play on my PC Screen lol. 

PS: The guy above you has never saw the Emu I guess


----------



## VeryCrushed (Mar 2, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> I bet the 3DS Emulator which can allready play a few games (with tweaks) is done before GW get released, so we can play on our PC and don't need to care about any stupid update


Except running a game on the original hardware (especially in terms of the DS) is usually better. DS/3DS games work best when you have touch input .


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Inb4 all our phones,tablets, laptops and pc's will have super stable 3D before we get the gateway update


----------



## VeryCrushed (Mar 2, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> Inb4 all out phones,tablets, laptops and pc's will have super stable 3D before we get the gateway update


Not of the screen resolution on them keep going up, glasses free itself takes a lot of processing power. Mix that with the face tracking and a larger screen resolution and you have 3D at 5fps lol


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 2, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Not of the screen resolution on them keep going up, glasses free itself takes a lot of processing power. Mix that with the face tracking and a larger screen resolution and you have 3D at 5fps lol


What I'm sure it will be better than that in 7 years when we get the n3ds gateway update


----------



## VeryCrushed (Mar 2, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> What I'm sure it will be better than that in 7 years when we get the n3ds gateway update


By then I'll be playing FFXIVs 4th expansion, not playing tablets lol


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 2, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> By then I'll be playing FFXIVs 4th expansion, not playing tablets lol


I will be waiting.......just waiting


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 2, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> By then I'll be playing FFXIVs 4th expansion, not playing tablets lol


Who knows, perhaps by then you'll be playing the next FF MMORPG on a tablet and on your PC.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Mar 2, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Who knows, perhaps by then you'll be playing the next FF MMORPG on a tablet and on your PC.


Lol no MMOs on Tablets, and XIV is only a year old. Its going to most likely have at least 10 years, just like XI did.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 2, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Lol no MMOs on Tablets, and XIV is only a year old. Its going to most likely have at least 10 years, just like XI did.


Games are getting simpler and simpler, in 7 years all devices will only have 1 touchscreen input and 1 physical button, anything more than that will be outlawed


----------



## Lucifer666 (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't know what people are on about with all this adblock business

but for the record I don't and have never used ad block before, is it really that great?

IDK, I feel like I owe website owners at least an ad view since I don't pay them **** and take up server space


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 2, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Except in hardcore gamer land. Gamers are the biggest reason why I see PCs living for a long time.


Yeah it will be something kept hidden in basements then though...........oh....erm nvm


----------



## jaynecobb (Mar 2, 2015)

i know for a fact that the update will drop by tomorrow...


Spoiler



since i just ordered a sky3ds


----------



## johnboyjr (Mar 2, 2015)

jaynecobb said:


> i know for a fact that the update will drop by tomorrow...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
thank you for taking one for the team


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 2, 2015)

My Prediction? Team Gateway is waiting for the first N3DS exclusive title (Xenoblade Chronicles) to see if they can get it to work on Gateway. And if it doesn't work they will try to reverse engineer it before the next firmware releases. They are working on a killer app to trump Sky3DS. With the wait that they have put the scene though, they almost have to


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 2, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> My Prediction? Team Gateway is waiting for the first N3DS exclusive title (Xenoblade Chronicles) to see if they can get it to work on Gateway. And if it doesn't work they will try to reverse engineer it before the next firmware releases. They are working on a killer app to trump Sky3DS. With the wait that they have put the scene though, they almost have to


 

Considering it's a n3ds rom I hope it won't take too much figuring out to get it to work on the system, interesting point though

Also, I need to start digging up some nds games for when the Gateway release comes out, I can store nds and 3ds roms all on that one microSD card right?


----------



## VeryCrushed (Mar 2, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Considering it's a n3ds rom I hope it won't take too much figuring out to get it to work on the system, interesting point though
> 
> Also, I need to start digging up some nds games for when the Gateway release comes out, I can store nds and 3ds roms all on that one microSD card right?


I assume there isn't going to be anything special with N3DS exclusives. There is probably a check on game startup to see if its on an Old 3DS or a new one. Shouldn't be any changes to ROM formats.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 2, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> I assume there isn't going to be anything special with N3DS exclusives. There is probably a check on game startup to see if its on an Old 3DS or a new one. Shouldn't be any changes to ROM formats.


 

we don't know that...it's all hearsay...could also have unknown AP measures :o


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 2, 2015)

satel said:


> thanks but since you guys put me in charge of the gw hype train i'm going to officially declare it a hype free week  now just remember not because you & sony can't see no hype going on here think you can start one & just remember this is my turn.
> 
> also you're not allowed to drive the gw hype train behind my back aka on your maxconsole forum or irc.


Free has 4 letters 

March 4th confirmed.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 2, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> I assume there isn't going to be anything special with N3DS exclusives. There is probably a check on game startup to see if its on an Old 3DS or a new one. Shouldn't be any changes to ROM formats.


My thought exactly


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Free has 4 letters
> March 4th confirmed.


N3DS XL is the 4th handheld in the 3DS series.

March 4th re-confirmed.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 2, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Considering it's a n3ds rom I hope it won't take too much figuring out to get it to work on the system, interesting point though
> 
> Also, I need to start digging up some nds games for when the Gateway release comes out, I can store nds and 3ds roms all on that one microSD card right?



I'm pretty sure...


----------



## MasterBro10 (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't think a N3DS Rom would make a difference. Besides, if a N3DS Rom doesn't work, there will probably be a CIA version of it.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 2, 2015)

My bet goes into saying that N3DS ROMs would be something like DSi enhanced games for the DS family.
If you don't have the console, you simply won't be able to access the extra features.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Mar 2, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> My bet goes into saying that N3DS ROMs would be something like DSi enhanced games for the DS family.
> If you don't have the console, you simply won't be able to access the extra features.


No, not on the exclusives. This time around some games REQUIRE the faster processor in the N3DS.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 2, 2015)

Another wave of removed posts happened while I was asleep. Haha.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 2, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> No, not on the exclusives. This time around some games REQUIRE the faster processor in the N3DS.


So far we only have two, isn't it?
MH4 and MM.
AFAICT MM is fully playable on a normal 3DS, MH4 I think is the same case.

What other exclusives have been announced so far?


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 2, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> No, not on the exclusives. This time around some games REQUIRE the faster processor in the N3DS.


 
The only game announced so far that requires the extra processing power of the New3DS is Xenoblade Chronicles 3D.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 2, 2015)

It would be nice to see how "soon" would GW take to release support for N3DS exclusive titles.


----------



## night_hawk (Mar 2, 2015)

Majora's Mask and Monster Hunter 4 are not N3DS exclusives. The only exclusive game known (announced) is Xenoblade Chronicles 3D


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 2, 2015)

night_hawk said:


> Majora's Mask and Monster Hunter 4 are not N3DS exclusives. The only exclusive game known (announced) is Xenoblade Chronicles 3D


 


MH4 and MM3D are ENHANCED using the N3DS,  but still work on previous gen handhelds,  XenoBlade will NOT WORK on anything else but the N3DS


----------



## VeryCrushed (Mar 2, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> MH4 and MM3D are ENHANCED using the N3DS XenoBlade will NOT WORK on anything else but the N3DS


Enhanced in what way? There's no enhancements in ether for N3DS as far as I'm aware.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 2, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Enhanced in what way? There's no enhancements in ether for N3DS as far as I'm aware.


C-Stick enhanced!


----------



## VeryCrushed (Mar 2, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> C-Stick enhanced!


The new controls (including c stick) replicate the Circle Pad Pro which is also available for the 3DS and 3DS XL.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 2, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> The new controls (including c stick) replicate the Circle Pad Pro which is also available for the 3DS and 3DS XL.


I know that, I was being sarcastic. XD


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 2, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Enhanced in what way? There's no enhancements in ether for N3DS as far as I'm aware.


 
Majora's Mask 3D doesn't really have much of enhancement besides the use of the C-stick. But you can use the Circle Pad Pro for that on an Old3DS.
Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate on the New3DS from what I heard has an extra higher texture pack and it can only be used when the game is being played on a New3DS. Not to mention, it doesn't require the New3DS to restart when closing the game like on an Old3DS.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Mar 2, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Majora's Mask 3D doesn't really have much of enhancement besides the use of the C-stick. But you can use the Circle Pad Pro for that on an Old3DS.
> Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate on the New3DS from what I heard has an extra higher texture pack and it can only be used when the game is being played on a New3DS. Not to mention, it doesn't require the New3DS to restart when closing the game like on an Old3DS.


If textures then yes, closing the system menu I disagree with. That's a system enhancement itself due to better ram. Not an enhancement to the game. I'd put that with the C-Stick because of the fact that its more system related and not a killer on older systems.


----------



## LinkKenedy (Mar 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Free has 4 letters
> 
> March 4th confirmed.


 

Get yourself a girlfriend -.-  
let the hype let the hype 
let the hype let the hype


----------



## Ace_Axel (Mar 2, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Majora's Mask 3D doesn't really have much of enhancement besides the use of the C-stick. But you can use the Circle Pad Pro for that on an Old3DS.
> Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate on the New3DS from what I heard has an extra higher texture pack and it can only be used when the game is being played on a New3DS. Not to mention, it doesn't require the New3DS to restart when closing the game like on an Old3DS.


 
Don't really give two fucks for MM3D but I can attest to MH4U monsters having higher res textures on N3DS. Played the game on both OG3DS and N3DS


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 2, 2015)

LinkKenedy said:


> Get yourself a girlfriend -.-
> let the hype let the hype
> let the hype let the hype


Let him troll all he wants, I support him on that.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 2, 2015)

LinkKenedy said:


> Get yourself a girlfriend -.-
> let the hype let the hype
> let the hype let the hype


Don't you love when people make assumptions about your life, and judge you on it?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Don't you love when people make assumptions about your life, and judge you on it?


 
He is jealous about the fact you are a soccer champion


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Don't you love when people make assumptions about your life, and judge you on it?


Tends to happen.
But hey, let the hyped hate. 
We are not at fault for their uncalled hype train.

Let us continue with our trolling!
March 4th people!

If not then March 15h.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 2, 2015)

I m sure it will be released I heard of sauces


----------



## LinkKenedy (Mar 2, 2015)

Now all trolls gbatemp bind to fuck unprivileged users?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 2, 2015)

LinkKenedy said:


> Now all trolls gbatemp bind to fuck unprivileged users?


Exactly what do you mean by unprivileged users?
I don't have any privileges last time I checked.

Y ten cuidado con poner cosas en espaniol, pueden borrar tu comentario por eso. XD


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2015)

LinkKenedy said:


> Now all trolls gbatemp bind to fuck unprivileged users?


 
Yes. We binded all trolls and unprivileged users fucked them.


ShadowOne333 said:


> Exactly what do you mean by unprivileged users?
> I don't have any privileges last time I checked.
> 
> 
> Y ten cuidado con poner cosas en espaniol, pueden borrar tu comentario por eso. XD



Personnellement, j'ai rien compris


----------



## Maximilious (Mar 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Free has 4 letters
> 
> March 4th confirmed.


 
Or April 1st...


----------



## Kracken (Mar 2, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> Enhanced in what way? There's no enhancements in ether for N3DS as far as I'm aware.


 
MH4U apparently has a better framerate in some scenarios (online shows the most difference from what I read) and has been shown to have better graphics, textures. You get the bonus faster loading as well with the N3DS, but that might just be a case with all 3DS games due to the hardware.


----------



## night_hawk (Mar 2, 2015)

Did anyone try to send them a mail? I remember that sometimes they answered back with pre-compiled mails (i think). So, just curious


----------



## zergslayer69 (Mar 2, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> Or April 1st...



April 1st would be an amazing time for them to release the next update!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 2, 2015)

zergslayer69 said:


> April 1st would be an amazing time for them to release the next update!


I'm not really sure if I would install an update on April 1st... Kinda sketchy if you ask me.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 2, 2015)

Nahwwwwww i wan mah marx 4thhhhhhhhhhh. >:C



2Hack said:


> I'm not really sure if I would install an update on April 1st... Kinda sketchy if you ask me.


I won't.
Might be known as the Prick's Brick. XD


----------



## Maximilious (Mar 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I'm not really sure if I would install an update on April 1st... Kinda sketchy if you ask me.


 

Well, patch Tuesday this year is the day before April 1st... Most people don't install until Wednesday anyway after they've downloaded. Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 2, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Spoiler


That will be our counter until the Dawn of a New Day for March 4th.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 2, 2015)

_*snip*_

You forgot about me. 
Would be nicer if you copy-pasted their user pic into their faces. xD


----------



## Kuin (Mar 2, 2015)

Well, I didn't say anything wrong, I said I'm expecting something for the 4th March. ^^"

I dunno, maybe it's unpolite.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 2, 2015)

Sorry for the off topic but I just sold my O3DS and I was wondering if a simple windows format will remove the emunand partition?


----------



## satel (Mar 2, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Sorry for the off topic but I just sold my O3DS and I was wondering if a simple windows format will remove the emunand partition?


 

i don't think so but i use MiniTool Partition Wizard to delete the partition & create new one.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 2, 2015)

satel said:


> i don't think so but i use MiniTool Partition Wizard to delete the partition & create new one.


 
Worked like a charm


----------



## daxtsu (Mar 2, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Sorry for the off topic but I just sold my O3DS and I was wondering if a simple windows format will remove the emunand partition?


 

Nope. You have to use a program like the Panasonic SD Formatter, or some other program that completely destroys all partitions. Windows' Disk Management will also work, but if you don't know what you're doing, you could mess up your hard drives (double check the size of the disk you're messing with before deleting partitions!). A simple right click -> Format does not remove partitions.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 2, 2015)

daxtsu said:


> Nope. You have to use a program like the Panasonic SD Formatter, or some other program that completely destroys all partitions. Windows' Disk Management will also work, but if you don't know what you're doing, you could mess up your hard drives (double check the size of the disk you're messing with before deleting partitions!). A simple right click -> Format does not remove partitions.


 
Thanks for the info but I managed to delete both partitions with MiniTool Partition Wizard and then make a single larger one. Im guessing thats it right?


----------



## Just3DS (Mar 2, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Thanks for the info but I managed to delete both partitions with MiniTool Partition Wizard and then make a single larger one. Im guessing thats it right?


Yes, also don't forget to format it to FAT32 (and assign a drive letter if it doesn't have) or else 3DS would say that card is corrupted.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 2, 2015)

Just3DS said:


> Yes, also don't forget to format it to FAT32 (and assign a drive letter if it doesn't have) or else 3DS would say that card is corrupted.


Already did  Now im officially a Gatawaiter 

Thanks guys


----------



## motezazer (Mar 2, 2015)

Just a little game...
Try to go into eshop...

EDIT : eShop works again (a bug?)
          Please ignore


----------



## weatMod (Mar 2, 2015)

My prediction for GW N3DS support is 420 ___o0 

They are waiting for xenoblade chronicles release to test if N3ds titles will work with GW
Xenoblade release on the 10th , so it gives them little over a week to examine the first N3DS exclusive  title rom
And if there are any problems to try and get it working


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 2, 2015)

weatMod said:


> My prediction for GW N3DS support is 420 ___o0
> 
> They are waiting for xenoblade chronicles release to test if N3ds titles will work with GW
> Xenoblade release on the 10th , so it gives them little over a week to examine the first N3 ds title rom
> And if there are any problems to try and get it working


Fuck Xenoblade, I want mah N3DS support NAHWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Killaclown (Mar 2, 2015)

weatMod said:


> My prediction for GW N3DS support is 420 ___o0
> 
> They are waiting for xenoblade chronicles release to test if N3ds titles will work with GW
> Xenoblade release on the 10th , so it gives them little over a week to examine the first N3DS exclusive title rom
> And if there are any problems to try and get it working


 
I don't think they would wait that long if they had something to release. A week ago it was said that the Chinese New Year was halting the release, before that Gary had some info on a 72 hour release that turned into an announcement that never even came. Seems like all we do is find new excuses for them now. They don't even have to write their "soon" at this point, we come up with things ourselves lol. If they had something at all that functions properly with current games they would most likely release and cross the N3DS exclusive bridge when they come to it. They do lose business by waiting this long when other options are available, and I think stalling over a "*might* not work for 1 game in a month" is unlikely. I think their product is the most bang for the buck though, so I will gladly wait a couple more weeks before realizing this just might be dead for the N3DS.


----------



## motezazer (Mar 2, 2015)

I think a new ban system is coming...
If it's not the case, why should they shut down online for ALL games (and not shut down eshop, etc.)


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 2, 2015)

motezazer said:


> I think a new ban system is coming...
> If it's not the case, why should they shut down online for ALL games (and not shut down eshop, etc.)


 
eShop = $$$


----------



## motezazer (Mar 2, 2015)

Even friend list doesn't work !


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 2, 2015)

Wait what is going on with the eShop?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 2, 2015)

Has the hype surrounding gateway died or what? Just got a N3ds xl with 9.0... And it's been  a month. Where's the excitement and chaos?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 2, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Has the hype surrounding gateway died or what? Just got a N3ds xl with 9.0... And it's been a month. Where's the excitement and chaos?


Died with over-hyped fans.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 2, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Has the hype surrounding gateway died or what? Just got a N3ds xl with 9.0... And it's been a month. Where's the excitement and chaos?


 
There was a closed beta release for all the die hard fans and everyone is currently using it, we tried to keep the secret and pretend to carry on with the hype train but it seems you found us.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 2, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> There was a closed beta release for all the die hard fans and everyone is currently using it, we tried to keep the secret and pretend to carry on with the hype train but it seems you found us.


Goddamnit I seem to have missed the Beta Tester Trails then.


----------



## motezazer (Mar 2, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Wait what is going on with the eShop?


 
The eShop? Nothing. Online game and friend list? Maintenance. If they were doing maintenance for a new update, why did they shut down online game? I think that they were testing their ban system before (Nintendo NEVER banned anyone until now, they didn't know how it work), and now they are doing a large scale diffusion.


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 2, 2015)

motezazer said:


> The eShop? Nothing. Online game and friend list? Maintenance. If they were doing maintenance for a new update, why did they shut down online game? I think that they were testing their ban system before (Nintendo NEVER banned anyone until now, they didn't know how it work), and now they are doing a large scale diffusion.


 

Expand server redundancy


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 2, 2015)

Don't get too paranoid.
I don't think anything bad might come up from that.


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 2, 2015)

It's the waiting game  (not on gbatemp)

1. Nintendo waits for Gateway to release the patch for N3DS so the can figure out how to patch the patch 
2. Gateway waits for Nintendo to release a new update 9.6 or 10, so the can release there patch once confirmed it will work on the new Nintendo update.
3. So we keep on waiting for the release till one of them snaps and releases a patch 
4. Go back to 1 and start over!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 2, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> It's the waiting game  (not on gbatemp)
> 
> 1. Nintendo waits for Gateway to release the patch for N3DS so the can figure out how to patch the patch
> 2. Gateway waits for Nintendo to release a new update 9.6 or 10, so the can release there patch once confirmed it will work on the new Nintendo update.
> ...


So basically, they are trying to patch the patch of the other company?
Patchception?


----------



## aofelix (Mar 2, 2015)

bullshit GW are just stalling cos they're obviously struggling. 

And DSTWO+ and w/e other bs cards are stalling cos they're waiting in the wings to rip off GW.


----------



## kheil (Mar 2, 2015)

hayyyyystttt no update more waiting to come........ is the gateway3ds wiil realese the update for new3ds or they just trolling?


----------



## Raz266 (Mar 2, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Has the hype surrounding gateway died or what? Just got a N3ds xl with 9.0... And it's been a month. Where's the excitement and chaos?


 
Died or people moved onto SKY3DS. Every Prediction was wrong and Gary has come out Twice and given False information on when it was released. People are just over it due to frustration.


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes they're trolling why are people still asking this.  Damn, you'd think they know better by now.


----------



## kheil (Mar 2, 2015)

hayyyssss im tryying to sell my new3dsll no one wants to buy it im selling that for a cheap price but they dont want a japanese new3ds  im so fu..ed up rigth now


----------



## Breith (Mar 2, 2015)

Raz266 said:


> Died or people moved onto SKY3DS. Every Prediction was wrong and Gary has come out Twice and given False information on when it was released. People are just over it due to frustration.


 
It wasn't false information, we clearly statued that the last two was only guessing work. But yeah, giving false hope is not necessarily better than having no information at all.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 2, 2015)

Getting kinda bored with MM3D recently. Happens every time I get to the water temple, but I made it to the spirit temple this time. 

Contemplating doing a hard mod to go up to 9.5 and redownload my digital games like RE:R, play for a bit, and go back. Though I have my save on savedatafiler so idk if I wanna replay it for the 3rd time. 

Maybe I should play wiiU, but it's hooked to my TV monitor, and I don't like playing on a PC-like setup. 

Guess I'll go visit the hardmod thread, since I was wondering, if I transfer my NNID to my updated nand, and go back to 9.0, can I still connect the NNID to my emuNAND later without calling Ninty a 3rd time? I think it will work but not sure right now.

Got a lot of shit on my mind, so excuse me if this is like i threw up on this thread


----------



## Breith (Mar 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Getting kinda bored with MM3D recently. Happens every time I get to the water temple, but I made it to the spirit temple this time.
> 
> Contemplating doing a hard mod to go up to 9.5 and redownload my digital games like RE:R, play for a bit, and go back. Though I have my save on savedatafiler so idk if I wanna replay it for the 3rd time.
> 
> ...


 
I didn't play with my WiiU since months  . Try Monster Hunter 4U it's pretty cool.


----------



## kheil (Mar 2, 2015)

huhuhuhhhu what wiil i do now ihave a gateway3ds but its not working in my new3ds hehhehehehehe when im trying to sell my new3dsll jap to buy regular 3dsxl but no ones wants to buy because of the devilish region lock huuhhuhhuhhhh


----------



## weatMod (Mar 2, 2015)

aofelix said:


> bullshit GW are just stalling cos they're obviously struggling.
> 
> And DSTWO+ and w/e other bs cards are stalling cos they're waiting in the wings to rip off GW.


I don't think so more likely is that Smea sold his exploit to another team besides GW 
He would make double the money and also create some much needed competition In The market 
Everyone wins...
Well except waitway


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 2, 2015)

kheil said:


> hayyyssss im tryying to sell my new3dsll no one wants to buy it im selling that for a cheap price but they dont want a japanese new3ds im so fu..ed up rigth now


 
You should probably do some 67 more posts and then post in the trading area forum (requires 100+ posts), as trading/selling outside there is forbidden.


----------



## Odven (Mar 2, 2015)

Well, its time to set my release timer back 10 days...


----------



## cearp (Mar 2, 2015)

kheil said:


> hayyyssss im tryying to sell my new3dsll no one wants to buy it im selling that for a cheap price but they dont want a japanese new3ds  im so fu..ed up rigth now


What fw, what color?  - and what condition, how much used etc


----------



## leon2133 (Mar 2, 2015)

he must be trolling guys,, he dont even post in his own forum...


----------



## Breith (Mar 2, 2015)

This is clearly a joke guys... Seriously, calm down. He didn't say "I HAVE A DATE".


----------



## Odven (Mar 2, 2015)

Breith said:


> This is clearly a joke guys... Seriously, calm down. He didn't say "I HAVE A DATE".


 
I thought he learned his lesson from the first lynch mob.


----------



## Breith (Mar 2, 2015)

Odven said:


> I thought he learned his lesson from the first lynch mob.


 
Seriously? Do you see how everyone react? Only that is a good reason to continue.

But guys, it is also time to realize that he is in the same boat. When he says nothing, no one is happy. When he is truying to make guesses, no one is happy. When he is making joke no one is happy. So what's next?


----------



## XenoWarrior (Mar 2, 2015)

For a moment there, I thought this thread has died as I got no alerts from it.
Then I clicked and realised the train lives!


----------



## leon2133 (Mar 2, 2015)

Breith said:


> Seriously? Do you see how everyone react? Only that is a good reason to continue.
> 
> But guys, it is also time to realize that he is in the same boat. When he says nothing, no one is happy. When he is truying to make guesses, no one is happy. When he is making joke no one is happy. So what's next?


 

we do need to consider Do they really have it or not,,
wait for 3 mouths now... that soon and around the coner
I am srsly considering to get a sky3ds this weekend and sell my gatewait
it just too too long


----------



## Breith (Mar 2, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> we do need to consider Do they really have it or not,,
> wait for 3 mouths now... that soon and around the coner
> I am srsly considering to get a sky3ds this weekend and sell my gatewait
> it just too too long


 
Answering to this question is up to you. Gary has nothing to do in that.


----------



## Raz266 (Mar 3, 2015)

Breith said:


> Seriously? Do you see how everyone react? Only that is a good reason to continue.
> 
> But guys, it is also time to realize that he is in the same boat. *When he says nothing, no one is happy.* When he is truying to make guesses, no one is happy. When he is making joke no one is happy. So what's next?


 
I don't see this I see people complaining GW says nothing. I don't see many people complaining Gary says nothing, especially since the last two times he has given false information. Feels like people would rather tell him to shutup and stop giving false hope then to post.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Breith said:


> I didn't play with my WiiU since months  . Try Monster Hunter 4U it's pretty cool.


I reeeaally want MH4U, but monnney  I chose MM3D out of the two cuz I was certain I would play it, while MH apperently is more of a hit or miss. Also I have MH3U for WiiU, and while it looks fricken glorious, I hate the PC setup that I have my WiiU in... might post a pic of it later, but ye.

Gotta play one of my current cartridge games I guess, unless I do the hard mod.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> "When replying to a topic, don't; unless you have something meaningful to say or something that will contribute to the discussion. Posts such as "Yes", "I agree", "LOL", "When will it be dumped?" or "When will it be translated?"; and nothing but images/emoticons or internet memes are useless and are wasteful on the servers. This is not GameFAQs or 4chan!"


Your avy is exactly how I responded when I saw the post lol.


----------



## Breith (Mar 3, 2015)

Raz266 said:


> Feels like people would rather tell him to shutup and stop giving false hope then to post.


I'm feeling that way too. But that's not really the point.



2Hack said:


> I reeeaally want MH4U, but monnney  I chose MM3D out of the two cuz I was certain I would play it, while MH apperently is more of a hit or miss. Also I have MH3U for WiiU, and while it looks fricken glorious, I hate the PC setup that I have my WiiU in... might post a pic of it later, but ye.
> 
> Gotta play one of my current cartridge games I guess, unless I do the hard mod.


 
OG3DSXL \o/ !


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Breith said:


> I'm feeling that way too. But that's not really the point.
> 
> 
> 
> OG3DSXL \o/ !


My OG3DSXL was updated, then sold 


escherbach said:


> That's very irrational


Ha-Ha.


_Get ooouuu_t


----------



## Breith (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> My OG3DSXL was updated, then sold


 
By a new used one?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Breith said:


> By a new used one?


but monnney 

I'll live though. I honestly just really wanna play some FF Threatrythm actually. Might pick it up later but monnney


----------



## Breith (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> but monnney
> 
> I'll live though. I honestly just really wanna play some FF Threatrythm actually. Might pick it up later but monnney


 
I bought the first one... and played less than 3 hours. I like musical games... but not this one. Maybe with the improved 3D it's going to be better, but with the old one I cannot play more than 15 minutes before I get a horrible headache.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Breith said:


> I bought the first one... and played less than 3 hours. I like musical games... but not this one. Maybe with the improved 3D it's going to be better, but with the old one I cannot play more than 15 minutes before I get a horrible headache.


I don't play Theatrhythm with 3D on actually. I just love rhythm games I guess. I also play it in short bursts usually, since I'm usually too busy, or not in the mood to play games. The music is nice, since it helps me chill out after a stressful/depressing day 

Might buy it tonight actually  just talking about it makes me want it more  and that would be a sale thanks to piracy, since I would never have played it otherwise


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 3, 2015)

Would be interesting if the update came out now that the browser just got a vulnerability patch. Would pretty much confirm GW was sitting on an unburned exploit


----------



## alepman90 (Mar 3, 2015)

More dem stability updates.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> Would be interesting if the update came out now that the browser just got a vulnerability patch. Would pretty much confirm GW was sitting on an unburned exploit


tbh, I think they have some idea on how to crack 9.3+ fw's but are trying to figure it out. remember, they didn't cover every vulnrability from 9.2, just the kernal accessing points(sorry, I'm so tired, and can't recall the proper terminology). If they were able to find just one or two proper holes in the fw, they would be in a very strong position, especially considering they haven't released the current one, as to not exhaust the other, unpatched vulnerabilities(?). 
Stuff like RegionThree, and rom injection show that there is still some patchwork to be done by Ninty.
Time will tell I guess.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 3, 2015)

I think they are still having new year after party and cannot bother enough to get back to work.


----------



## cutterjohn (Mar 3, 2015)

escherbach said:


> That's very irrational


Yes by that it will be 3/4/2015 9:05:48a somewhere...

God this thread is not even worth  :salute: OR opcorn: any longer...

[EDIT]
Disregard the year it will be 3/4/2015 9:05:48a in some indefinite year...
[/EDIT]


----------



## VeryCrushed (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> but monnney
> 
> I'll live though. I honestly just really wanna play some FF Threatrythm actually. Might pick it up later but monnney


 
lol i bought Theatrythm the day it came out, its all i play on my N3DS besides OOT. As much as i love the 3D effect in Theatrythm, playing some songs on the hardest difficulty can prove to be..... distracting lol


----------



## Ralph1611 (Mar 3, 2015)

look at my cool new avatar i got from gamesquest1


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> look at my cool new avatar i got from gamesquest1


Umm, that's a vins wave 1 avatar... You gotta upgrade to v3 lol.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Umm, that's a vins wave 1 avatar... You gotta upgrade to v3 lol.


 
i like this one.


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 3, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> i like this one.


 

OOh nice pic, seems like everyone is jumping on the link avatar train, where can I get my own version


----------



## LinkKenedy (Mar 3, 2015)

I do not understand the image of gary jeje....


----------



## Rizzorules (Mar 3, 2015)

LinkKenedy said:


> I do not understand the image of gary jeje....


3= March
14= Day 14
15= Year 2015
And the other numbers are just the hour.

Dont believe him, first of all he just makes awful countdowns and he is always trolling us saying that he will recieve news in a couple of days and that never happens second Gateway team has an horrible contact with him and their costumers, third when that day arrives he is going to say that he never said that the update will be out that day


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Yay got my 65th personnality 
He's now my antipode.


----------



## LinkKenedy (Mar 3, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> 3= March
> 14= Day 14
> 15= Year 2015
> And the other numbers are just the hour.
> ...


 


Oh i see, is the day of pi... lol what a troll, my god.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Mar 3, 2015)

everyone talking about chinese new year's delay

I'm preeeetty sure GateWay isn't Chinese. They're just slow as ****, no excuses

Anyway my precious JP 8.1 N3DS is just collecting dust 

Actually I've started playing my old DS games on it since those aren't region locked


----------



## Ralph1611 (Mar 3, 2015)

Any news from Gary Oprah?


----------



## Sonicx64 (Mar 3, 2015)

Whose in favor of giving garyopa a new avatar here on this forum?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> lol i bought Theatrythm the day it came out, its all i play on my N3DS besides OOT. As much as i love the 3D effect in Theatrythm, playing some songs on the hardest difficulty can prove to be..... distracting lol


Yea, it's so great imo. Was the only thing I played on my GW once I had it set up. Gotta place my screen protector before I buy it.

The hardest difficulty is insane though. Never was I able to survive them during the short time I had playing it. 

I sold my copy of OoT, and bought a sealed copy, and now I'm not able to play it until gw pulls through :'( 

Soon(tm) I'll grab it


----------



## Rizzorules (Mar 3, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> everyone talking about chinese new year's delay
> 
> I'm preeeetty sure GateWay isn't Chinese. They're just slow as ****, no excuses
> 
> ...




You are right they slow as *****, first everyone says they are waiting for Eur release, then Usa release, then they are waiting until Chinesse New year is over, then they are waiting untill resellers get new stock, then after they get a N3ds flashcard...... Whats next?


Sonicx64 said:


> Whose in favor of giving garyopa a new avatar here on this forum?


That avatar is awesome but i found this picture of Gary on google so it could work to 
http://oi48.tinypic.com/no687n.jpg


----------



## HBK (Mar 3, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> You are right they slow as *****, first everyone says they are waiting for Eur release, then Usa release, then they are waiting until Chinesse New year is over, then they are waiting untill resellers get new stock, then after they get a N3ds flashcard...... Whats next?


 

Easter.


----------



## LinkKenedy (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yea, it's so great imo. Was the only thing I played on my GW once I had it set up. Gotta place my screen protector before I buy it.
> 
> The hardest difficulty is insane though. Never was I able to survive them during the short time I had playing it.
> 
> ...


 
Epic fail to sell the copy of OoT, there will no longer copies nintendo ceased to produce.


----------



## misterb98 (Mar 3, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> You are right they slow as *****, first everyone says they are waiting for Eur release, then Usa release, then they are waiting until Chinesse New year is over, then they are waiting untill resellers get new stock, then after they get a N3ds flashcard...... Whats next?


Waiting for gateway to finish evolving into _mole people_ with gross eyes and teeth.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

LinkKenedy said:


> Epic fail to sell the copy of OoT, there will no longer copies nintendo ceased to produce.


-_- I bought a new one.

I actually sold the open one for 60, and bought a new one for 50(tax inc)

So not really an epic fail lol. And anyways, once the 3ds dies, their will be a ton of opened copies on the market, driving the prices down.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> -_- I bought a new one.
> 
> I actually sold the open one for 60, and bought a new one for 50(tax inc)
> 
> So not really an epic fail lol. And anyways, once the 3ds dies, their will be a ton of opened copies on the market, driving the prices down.


 
Oh bad news, Madao64 is banned :'(


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 3, 2015)

So, what are the chances of me needing to buy a 'Gateway '''New''' 3DS' flashcard.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Oh bad news, Madao64 is banned :'(


Been out all day, so I haven't really been able to get working on it, but get ready for some 

#FREE Madao64


----------



## Ralph1611 (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Oh bad news, Madao64 is banned :'(


really? why


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> really? why


 
He just wrote that on my profile page. I don't know why.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Mar 3, 2015)

i served a two week sentence... i missed typing Gary Oprah


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> really? why




Not banned, just locked out of the thread. I didn't put him on that list so I can't say for certain why, but it most likely has something to do with trolling 

And no we're not banning garyopa just because he's messing with your heads.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Not banned, just locked out of the thread. I didn't put him on that list so I can't say for certain why, but it most likely has something to do with trolling
> 
> And no we're not banning garyopa just because he's messing with your heads.


 
Yeah I meant banned from the thread


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Yeah I meant banned from the thread



Would you mind saying "locked out" instead? You kinda confuse me when you say "banned". (perhaps because we have three different versions of banning people for some odd reason)


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Been out all day, so I haven't really been able to get working on it, but get ready for some
> 
> #FREE Madao64


 
How the hell did that happen?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Would you mind saying "locked out" instead? You kinda confuse me when you say "banned". (perhaps because we have three different versions of banning people for some odd reason)


Ahh, so is Thomas12345 locked out from the thread as well?


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 3, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Not banned, just locked out of the thread. I didn't put him on that list so I can't say for certain why, but it most likely has something to do with trolling
> 
> And no we're not banning garyopa just because he's messing with your heads.


 

Can we peek at whose on the list?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Ahh, so is Thomas12345 locked out from the thread as well?




I knew somebody would ask that question. 
Oddly enough, no.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I knew somebody would ask that question.
> Oddly enough, no.


 
he told me he was O.o


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> he told me he was O.o



I think he just got tired of playing with you fellas.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I knew somebody would ask that question.
> Oddly enough, no.


Wanna use your super Vulpes power to give Madao64 a second chance?  

 Really liked that guy  


VinsCool said:


> he told me he was O.o


He's a liar I guess lol. #TommyIsALiar #TommyLookingForPityPoints


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Wanna use your super Vulpes power to give Madao64 a second chance?
> 
> Really liked that guy



I'll look into the matter but I can't supersede the decisions of our team on a whim. I trust them to do what they feel is right.


----------



## redboyke (Mar 3, 2015)

i miss the old thread  it was like bold and the beautyfull over 9000.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I'll look into the matter but I can't supersede the decisions of our team on a whim. I trust them to do what they feel is right.


Fair enough. Tbf, this is a bullshit thread, so I don't get why people get banned so often. 

Thanks for looking into it though, really appreciate it


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Tbf, this is a bullshit thread, so I don't get why people get banned so often.



It looks like a LOT of people are taking it very seriously. There are almost always reports stemming from it. Pretty sure there's one calling for garyopa's severed head right now.


----------



## redboyke (Mar 3, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> It looks like a LOT of people are taking it very seriously. There are almost always reports stemming from it. Pretty sure there's one calling for garyopa's severed head right now.


 
you got my vote too. i have a low tolerance for bullshit or false reports even if you are selfproclaimed "official" support forum. aperently spreading lies gives him a big E-penis


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

redboyke said:


> you got my vote too. i have a low tolerance for bullshit or false reports even if you are selfproclaimed "official" support forum. aperently spreading lies gives him a big E-penis


 
dude, maxc is the official support forum. There is a reason they are listed on the Gateway site and not GBATemp. While I do find it silly that he posted something so... useless and pointless, I feel this thread has kind of fell back to being a dead area in terms of legitimacy.

At least in the older thread, we were sniffing every bit that gw leaked one way or the other. I feel like this wait is a little too close to the last wait, leaving the bulk of us burned out. tbh, even I don't care so much about this update anymore, since real life has gotten back on track, and the update has still yet to come. I do attend this thread a lot, mostly for the laughs and the occasional rant about how "GW's false advertising is ilegaL aNd I gunna sew them."

One thing is for sure though, expect an announcement of some sort tomorrow. I haven't confirmed, but I expect emuNAND 9.5.0.23 isn't patched yet, so they may have something to say about n3ds support.

looks like emunand is fine. I still believe an update from the GW team(even if it is another 'soon') may happen


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> It looks like a LOT of people are taking it very seriously. There are almost always reports stemming from it. Pretty sure there's one calling for garyopa's severed head right now.


is that one of the 3 levels of banning you mentioned?
1) banned from thread
2) banned from gbatemp
3) hunted down and decapitated


----------



## pikanag (Mar 3, 2015)

right now i have my n3ds ll japanese version on 8.1J
i want to play my 3ds games now :\
are there any options for me to play US region roms on my japanese n3ds right now?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

pikanag said:


> right now i have my n3ds ll japanese version on 8.1J
> i want to play my 3ds games now :\
> are there any options for me to play US region roms on my japanese n3ds right now?


 
sadly no.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 3, 2015)

pikanag said:


> right now i have my n3ds ll japanese version on 8.1J
> i want to play my 3ds games now :\
> are there any options for me to play US region roms on my japanese n3ds right now?


yep............ US NDS roms that is  (assuming you have a better NDS flashcard on hand than the blue card)


----------



## redboyke (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> dude, maxc is the official support forum. There is a reason they are listed on the Gateway site and not GBATemp. While I do find it silly that he posted something so... useless and pointless, I feel this thread has kind of fell back to being a dead area in terms of legitimacy.
> 
> At least in the older thread, we were sniffing every bit that gw leaked one way or the other. I feel like this wait is a little too close to the last wait, leaving the bulk of us burned out. tbh, even I don't care so much about this update anymore, since real life has gotten back on track, and the update has still yet to come. I do attend this thread a lot, mostly for the laughs and the occasional rant about how "GW's false advertising is ilegaL aNd I gunna sew them."
> 
> ...


 
i cant blame people for not wanting to hype. afterall i am one of those idiotes who bought a n3ds AU and another gatewaycard cause i expected gateway to deliver their promise before christmas.
if i knew it was going to be like this i never would have imported my n3ds and bought a MM limited edition instead. the price you have to pay for early adaptors...
but i also have to give credits to gateway. it still works great on my ugly old 3ds xl who i cant even see anymore because of my new n3ds
so i bought a sky3ds best decision i made since december. but as soon as gateway releases the update. away goes the sky3ds . if DStwo+ ever releases im also getting one of those 
i have a weakness for working flashcards haha


----------



## Just3DS (Mar 3, 2015)

When the hype slows down to halt, it is when GW would release their update, to keep their sales going (obviously their sales is fueled by hype right now)


----------



## Ralph1611 (Mar 3, 2015)

Gateway sales are indeed high..and so are Sky3ds' sales.. Modchipcentral made a facebook post before the Chinese New Year saying they got a new batch of Gateways on the 19th.... and they today that they are expecting another shipment today... So somethings happening.


----------



## Just3DS (Mar 3, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Gateway sales are indeed high..and so are Sky3ds' sales.. Modchipcentral made a facebook post before the Chinese New Year saying they got a new batch of Gateways on the 19th.... and they today that they are expecting another shipment today... So somethings happening.


So that means they could be piling up all the carts (for the N3DS update release)... or maybe they are indeed been sold even right now (due to price reduction on O3DS consoles)...


----------



## haru3173 (Mar 3, 2015)

Just3DS said:


> So that means they could be piling up all the carts (for the N3DS update release)... or maybe they are indeed been sold even right now (due to price reduction on O3DS consoles)...


 
Whats this O3ds or OG3ds I keep hearing about?


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 3, 2015)

haru3173 said:


> Whats this O3ds or OG3ds I keep hearing about?


Just the original 3ds's


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 3, 2015)

haru3173 said:


> Whats this O3ds or OG3ds I keep hearing about?


Just the original 3ds's


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 3, 2015)

haru3173 said:


> Whats this O3ds or OG3ds I keep hearing about?


Just the original 3ds's


----------



## Breith (Mar 3, 2015)

haru3173 said:


> Whats this O3ds or OG3ds I keep hearing about?


 
Old (Generation) 3DS. The old one, in opposition to the "New" 3DS.


----------



## Breith (Mar 3, 2015)

Just3DS said:


> So that means they could be piling up all the carts (for the N3DS update release)... or maybe they are indeed been sold even right now (due to price reduction on O3DS consoles)...


 
I don't see a sign in that. They are just out of stock after 2 or 3 weeks without shipping from Asia. This is something pretty common each year. Two years ago it was desktop and laptop monitor that were really hard to find everywhere, I had to wait barely a month to have mine. Last year it was some chips, but I cannot remember what exactly.


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 3, 2015)

Breith said:


> Old (Generation) 3DS. The old one, in opposition to the "New" 3DS.


Ha I thought ppl were using og as in original gangster trying to be funny lmao


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 3, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Ha I thought ppl were using og as in original gangster trying to be funny lmao


I'm pretty sure that's exactly the idea


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Mar 3, 2015)

it's ridiculous.
what are gw team thinking?
do you guys really think they will release it? after all this waiting?
I think 90% people should be run out of patient.
Just stop this meaningless discuss, please.
move on.
this will be endless...


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 3, 2015)

bennyhan1985 said:


> it's ridiculous.
> what are gw team thinking?
> do you guys really think they will release it? after all this waiting?
> I think 90% people should be run out of patient.
> ...


I remember thinking this way before 2.1 was released
that was a 3 month wait also


----------



## VeryCrushed (Mar 3, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> I remember thinking this way before 2.1 was released
> that was a 3 month wait also


A lot of people thought the same before 3.0 beta was released. GW proved all of them wrong. And the cycle repeats.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Mar 3, 2015)

Almost a month of silence from Gateway team. Has this ever happened before???


----------



## johnnyturk (Mar 3, 2015)

i really dont care about "its always like this" or whether its chinese new year or not, complete silence is never the way to do it and they have certainly lost a lot of customers already, especially with sky3ds' next day updates

it doesnt help that they have "insiders" who are messing people about.  im just lucky im too busy to play on my n3ds otherwise id have jumped shipped, but can wait for now


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 3, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Almost a month of silence from Gateway team. Has this ever happened before???


 

Yes.


----------



## memomo (Mar 3, 2015)

SOON


----------



## sonic2756 (Mar 3, 2015)

25 days until this update takes longer than multirom.


----------



## VeryCrushed (Mar 3, 2015)

johnnyturk said:


> i really dont care about "its always like this" or whether its chinese new year or not, complete silence is never the way to do it and they have certainly lost a lot of customers already, especially with sky3ds' next day updates
> 
> it doesnt help that they have "insiders" who are messing people about.  im just lucky im too busy to play on my n3ds otherwise id have jumped shipped, but can wait for now


People leave, doesn't matter to them. Nothings gonna change, some of us came to GW knowing what they are like. Those who jumped, just can't handle it. They have a history of this, but in the end they always pull through.


----------



## iViperz (Mar 3, 2015)

Woohoo almost 600 pages xD
Oh well back to 3DSXL I go


----------



## Dont Worry About it (Mar 3, 2015)

johnnyturk said:


> i really dont care about "its always like this" or whether its chinese new year or not, complete silence is never the way to do it and they have certainly lost a lot of customers already, especially with sky3ds' next day updates
> 
> it doesnt help that they have "insiders" who are messing people about. im just lucky im too busy to play on my n3ds otherwise id have jumped shipped, but can wait for now


 
Sky hasn't actually pushed updates - Nintendo has just failed to block them (again), for whatever reason.


----------



## night_hawk (Mar 3, 2015)

The update is "around the corner"...of a circle room


----------



## storm75x (Mar 3, 2015)

I have work to do. _Comes to this thread._
We discuss in this thread. _Whine for Gateway._
Gateway has an update. _Doesn't release._
Sony has GW Update. _Plays Minecraft._

*#logic*


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 3, 2015)

Eating "Lotus speculoos", drinking regular "Pepsi coke", have some "Lays Bicky Burger chips" around me and some half empty "Duyvis" borrelnootjes (Paprika) to, some West-vleteren 8 and 12 from a year old and Orval from 2 year old in the fridge.
I stocked enough from everything i mentioned above!!!

Yes i can wait another month (or 2) before i run out of beer/coke and snacks!!!
_(Still wonder, why do i wait? my N3DS and 2DS are on 9.5.0-23, 3DS XL on 9.4 and 3DS is on 4.5 with emunand 9.5.0-22)_

Out of symphaty for all those N3DS users with 9.2 and below i guess 

_Ow and i stopped playing Minecraft months ago!!!_


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 3, 2015)

storm75x said:


> I have work to do. _Comes to this thread._
> We discuss in this thread. _Whine for Gateway._
> Gateway has an update. _Doesn't release._
> Sony has GW Update. _Plays Minecraft._
> ...


 

She has a hunger games mod now, go join if you want its SOOOOO cool 

Also ive been hearing a lot of worries about FW 9.5 but it seems to be working fine for Sky3ds and Gateway


----------



## pedrobarca (Mar 3, 2015)

I guess the release of nintendos new firmware is a good thing. It might at least force gateway to write a short news like "9.5.0-23" is save for emuNAND". This way we might at least find out if theyre still alive.


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 3, 2015)

pedrobarca said:


> I guess the release of nintendos new firmware is a good thing. It might at least force gateway to write a short news like "9.5.0-23" is save for emuNAND". This way we might at least find out if theyre still alive.


 

oh so there was 9.5 and 9.5.0-23?


----------



## Killaclown (Mar 3, 2015)

9.5.0-22 before the last patch, and then 9.5.0-23. Just a small update for browsers afaik, messing with sky3ds region free.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 3, 2015)

Bets update ever!


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 3, 2015)

Expect an emuNAND for the new firmware with news on the update.


----------



## johnnyturk (Mar 3, 2015)

Dont Worry About it said:


> Sky hasn't actually pushed updates - Nintendo has just failed to block them (again), for whatever reason.


 

fair enough, but theyre still around and communicating enough to say that it still works


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 3, 2015)

Dont Worry About it said:


> Sky hasn't actually pushed updates - Nintendo has just failed to block them (again), for whatever reason.


Sky3ds is NINTENDO!


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 3, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Sky3ds is NINTENDO!


I said this a while ago. They're making money off it and will release an update that seems to do nothing but months later (out of nowhere) a kill code is sent and will brick the console or card so people using it will need a new console or buy the games they like.

Of course its complete speculation but would be a good way to make them money.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 3, 2015)

elmoemo said:


> I said this a while ago. They're making money off it and will release an update that seems to do nothing but months later (out of nowhere) a kill code is sent and will brick the console or card so people using it will need a new console or buy the games they like.
> 
> Of course its complete speculation but would be a good way to make them money.


 
I bet you spend most of your day on /r/conspiracy too.


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 3, 2015)

Zorua said:


> I bet you spend most of your day on /r/conspiracy too.


I can see why you say that but believe it or not I don't, hate all the conspiracy theory stuff usually but just thought that this would be a good idea for any company, release a hack that they can block, increased hardware sales, get people playing games that they need to play, block hack and increase software sales (hopefully).

And in turn increase 3rd party interest


----------



## GorbseBaind (Mar 3, 2015)

elmoemo said:


> I can see why you say that but believe it or not I don't, hate all the conspiracy theory stuff usually but just thought that this would be a good idea for any company, release a hack that they can block, increased hardware sales, get people playing games that they need to play, block hack and increase software sales (hopefully).
> 
> And in turn increase 3rd party interest


 

Yeah. No. If they simply block it, people are not going to magically start buying games.

Edit;

To elaborate, high game prices is probably what brought them to piracy in the first place. Unless they lower the price of games, at most they'll drive them to buying used games. Which, again, isn't a sale gained.


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 3, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> Yeah. No. If they simply block it, people are not going to magically start buying games.


they'll rather buy old 3DSes xD


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 3, 2015)

^could be right but say for example someone gets half way through a game and are gripped only to have the card blocked, I know I would buy the game, depends on how big into piracy the person is too. Deva need software sales, its why we get sequels


----------



## GorbseBaind (Mar 3, 2015)

elmoemo said:


> ^could be right but say for example someone gets half way through a game and are gripped only to have the card blocked, I know I would buy the game, depends on how big into piracy the person is too. Deva need software sales, its why we get sequels


 

Then they'll export their safe and play on an older console as MrJason005 has mentioned. 
I don't think it'd be a smart thing to do, really. I mean, even just releasing a way to pirate will open doors for others to analyze and perhaps build off of it, which is then completely out of the control of big N.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Yay... No update today. But I think there will be something by 7pm est. 

Just my guess  since they have reason to update us on what is going down.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Just my guess  since they have reason to update us on what is going down.




What reason is that?


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 3, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> What reason is that?


 
I know this is irrelevant, but every time I read your signature, I get a good laugh out of it. xD


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> What reason is that?


Hype generation?

Kidding. I was just thinking they would say that it's safe to update emuNAND, and maybe leave a side note about n3ds support. 

6pm est is a regular time for them to update, so that is the justification in the 7pm est limit. 

Was honestly expecting sth like 10am today, but I guess it's a little too soon since the update.


----------



## Suthek (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't think they'll post anything today.
It's against their company policy. 

The first rule of gateway: Don't talk about gateway.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> I know this is irrelevant, but every time I read your signature, I get a good laugh out of it. xD




We have a good time in the shoutbox. 
I about fell out of my chair laughing, that night.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Mar 3, 2015)

I still feel burned out from the last Gatewait thread. I hope after this I never have to wait for another Gateway update for as long as I live.


----------



## Kay|s7eR (Mar 3, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> I know this is irrelevant, but every time I read your signature, I get a good laugh out of it. xD


 
For some reason, I read his user name as "Herpes Volcano" :/


----------



## mironicus (Mar 3, 2015)

Has anyone tried begging Gateway to release the update _soon_? Maybe they are waiting for people to start kneeling down to enjoy their superior position to the fullest as you all rely on them?


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 3, 2015)

mironicus said:


> Has anyone tried begging Gateway to release the update _soon_? Maybe they are waiting for people to start kneeling down to enjoy their superior position to the fullest as you all rely on them?


 
Oh, I'm sure Gateway gets hundreds of emails begging for them to release the New3DS Gateway support update and drinking their delicious tears from them.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

mironicus said:


> Has anyone tried begging Gateway to release the update _soon_? Maybe they are waiting for people to start kneeling down to enjoy their superior position to the fullest as you all rely on them?


Alright guys, everyone! 

We gotta prepare a gatewait prayer. And sacrifice a troll. But who will it be?


----------



## Breith (Mar 3, 2015)

Kay|s7eR said:


> For some reason, I read his user name as "Herpes Volcano" :/


 
It's maybe time to see a physician.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

Kay|s7eR said:


> For some reason, I read his user name as "Herpes Volcano" :/


Pretty much sums up what happens.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> I still feel burned out from the last Gatewait thread. I hope after this I never have to wait for another Gateway update for as long as I live.


We barely got any rest time. It's not fair >.>
Though I did meet quite a few really cool people on this thread, and the other, and for that I am thankful  

We also got to interview a certain cancer patient  but even that is in the past. 

The next big update better be at least 6 months away lol.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Alright guys, everyone!
> 
> We gotta prepare a gatewait prayer. And sacrifice a troll. But who will it be?


 
How about satel


----------



## Breith (Mar 3, 2015)

A sacrifice for this cold a bright Tuesday morning... Looks good!


----------



## Ralph1611 (Mar 3, 2015)

The update is coming out Thursday. That is a personal guarantee. A friend of mine is taking a vacation in Cape Coral. Type Cape Coral in Google and click on Maps. Look for a very interesting city to the East of Cape Coral


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 3, 2015)

This song perfectly describes what the GW team does to us


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> How about satel


Has he become the most troll like personality? 

Back in my day, we had dedicated trolls, like tommy and tommy round 2 >


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Has he become the most troll like personality?
> 
> Back in my day, 2 months ago we had dedicated trolls, like tommy and tommy round 2 >


 
Dont froget about PagaN


----------



## Sonicx64 (Mar 3, 2015)

Going back to China on Thursday. If we're looking at a long wait, it's gonna be hard to resist all those cheap sky3DS carts when I get back.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> Going back to China on Thursday. If we're looking at a long wait, it's gonna be hard to resist all those cheap sky3DS carts when I get back.


How cheap are they in usd? Or cad lol


----------



## michyprima (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> How cheap are they in usd? Or cad lol


 
probably a third less of what you would actually pay

also don't ask prices in CAD, it's not even considered a real currency out there


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

michyprima said:


> probably a third less of what you would actually pay
> 
> also don't ask prices in CAD, it's not even considered a real currency out there


Haha worth a shot  our currency is shit though, I agree. 

Ah well, I'm gonna need a second flash cart as well. I wanna buy a second 3ds.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Haha worth a shot  our currency is shit though, I agree.
> 
> Ah well, I'm gonna need a second flash cart as well. I wanna buy a second 3ds.


ARE YOU READY FOR THE 4TH OF MARCH?!
Cuz I am


----------



## Leslie White (Mar 3, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> The update is coming out Thursday. That is a personal guarantee. A friend of mine is taking a vacation in Cape Coral. Type Cape Coral in Google and click on Maps. Look for a very interesting city to the East of Cape Coral


 

Near the airport


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> ARE YOU READY FOR THE 4TH OF MARCH?!
> Cuz I am


Tomorrow, dude! Can't wait!!


----------



## razielleonhart (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

razielleonhart said:


>


Shamelessly ripped from the SC wait thread? lol
Nvm, you posted it first


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 3, 2015)

Lol fake dates.fake hype. Sad Cody


----------



## Leslie White (Mar 3, 2015)

I think the N3DS GW update will never see the light of day ...  I'm giving up all hope


----------



## caffolote (Mar 3, 2015)

It's March............GATEWAY PLEASE SAY SOMETHING


----------



## Sonicx64 (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> How cheap are they in usd? Or cad lol


 
Like 55 USD or 68~ CAD. That's what they're going for on Taobao, but you could always bargain yourself a better deal.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Tomorrow, dude! Can't wait!!


Tomorrow, dude!
Also, don't know if someone has posted this but here it is:


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Lol fake dates.fake hype. Sad Cody


Sad Cody turns to scared Cody. Scared Cody turns to angry Cody. Angry Cody leads to Sith Lord Cody. 

Sigh Lord Cody brings us the update, and kills sky!


----------



## Nollog (Mar 3, 2015)

I hope they full release soon.


----------



## Leslie White (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm going to complain at GW headquarters, tomorrow ! Can't wait anymore !


----------



## ThaDoc (Mar 3, 2015)

Ordered a Sky yesterday. Still hope GW will release an update though.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Mar 3, 2015)

Too bad our Gateway isn't like this;


----------



## satel (Mar 3, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> How about satel


 

number one troll without a doubt is 2Hack he was banned for trolling before on the old hype train thread & he is trolling even worse this time around. 

i'm no troll i barely post on this thread,maybe 1 comment per day,you probably post on this thread alot more than me. trolls calling people trolls !!


----------



## satel (Mar 3, 2015)

here is a tip:  sacrifice 2Hack for been the most useless Troll or Garyoprah for been the most effective Troll.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

Leslie White said:


> I'm going to complain at GW headquarters, tomorrow ! Can't wait anymore !


Hey look they even changed the mascot to that of a Gryphon, we know now what will be after the dragon.
Tell me where is it to stand in front of the entrance and complain too. XD



satel said:


> number one troll without a doubt is 2Hack he was banned for trolling before on the old hype train thread & he is trolling even worse this time around.
> 
> i'm no troll i barely post on this thread,maybe 1 comment per day,you probably post on this thread alot more than me. trolls calling people trolls !!


Come on, don't be so harsh on the guy.
Trolling is what keeps this thread with some sort of spice to it, otherwise it would be complaints and bitching all over the place.


----------



## satel (Mar 3, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Trolling is what keeps this thread with some sort of spice to it, otherwise it would be complaints and bitching all over the place.


 
true,i guess we do need people like 2Hack around here to keep the hype train running.


----------



## logg (Mar 3, 2015)

#riot


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

logg said:


> #riot


#Riot4N3DSUpdate
Join the cause!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

satel said:


> number one troll without a doubt is 2Hack he was banned for trolling before on the old hype train thread & he is trolling even worse this time around.
> 
> i'm no troll i barely post on this thread,maybe 1 comment per day,you probably post on this thread alot more than me. trolls calling people trolls !!





satel said:


> here is a tip:  sacrifice 2Hack for been the most useless Troll or Garyoprah for been the most effective Troll.







Seriously though, relax a bit, an quit being so aggressive.


----------



## ehnoah (Mar 3, 2015)

Still no news? Crazy haha.

They even brough out a New FIrmware. GW is way to slow. Before they release EmuNand etc. they allready updated 10 Firmwares


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Seriously though, relax a bit, an quit being so aggressive.



DAMMIT WHY CAN'T WE POST GIFVs ON THIS FORUM!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> DAMMIT WHY CAN'T WE POST GIFVs ON THIS FORUM!


We can...


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 3, 2015)

600 pages!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> We can...



We can post the far slower gif version. Ah well, close enough.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto, or were you being sarcastic? 
At least we have the animated image. XD


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 3, 2015)

Knock knock


----------



## logg (Mar 3, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> We can...


 
That's straight up gif. gifv is really a video format, but without sound support. It benefits from modern video compression techniques allowing for faster loading, smaller sizes, and the ability to display more than 256 colors in one file. Gif is a file format unrevised since 1989; try to remember the internet in 1989



guitarheroknight said:


> Knock knock


Who's there?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 3, 2015)

logg said:


> That's straight up gif. gifv is really a video format, but without sound support. It benefits from modern video compression; gif is a file format unrevised since 1989.
> 
> 
> Who's there?


 

Not gateway!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Not gateway!


Why you no Gateway? :'(


----------



## bowser (Mar 3, 2015)

Knock knock!

Who's there?

Gateway...

.....
.....
.....
Fuck off, I already bought a Sky3DS!


----------



## ll0rT (Mar 3, 2015)

You can use gateway on N3DS, even on 9.5. Just use internet settings.



Spoiler


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

ll0rT said:


> You can use gateway on N3DS, even on 9.5. Just use internet settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


So that's the new entry point.


----------



## logg (Mar 3, 2015)

ll0rT said:


> You can use gateway on N3DS, even on 9.5. Just use internet settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


ohh, 192.168.1.1... so that's where the update is.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

bowser said:


> Knock knock!
> 
> Who's there?
> 
> ...


You'll be begging for them to come back after they release it.


----------



## Leslie White (Mar 3, 2015)

ll0rT said:


> You can use gateway on N3DS, even on 9.5. Just use internet settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 

wait, what ?


----------



## tatumanu (Mar 3, 2015)

Leslie White said:


> wait, what ?


 
a joke


----------



## Lucifer666 (Mar 3, 2015)

tbh the word 'soon' to me has lost all meaning and is now a mere ghost of the essence of its past

Soon. Soon indeed.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> tbh the word 'soon' to me has lost all meaning and is now a mere ghost of the essence of its past
> 
> Soon. Soon indeed.


I'm even considering on sending an email to the Real Academy of the English Language so that they can add a new entry to that word in the dictionary.


----------



## razielleonhart (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Shamelessly ripped from the SC wait thread? lol
> Nvm, you posted it first


 
i am allowed to steal my own posts


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Logg new avatar is epic!


----------



## logg (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Logg new avatar is epic!


Thank Randy Solem of newgrounds fame (RIP) for the Yoshi sprite.
http://www.newgrounds.com/bbs/topic/1298595

The arm holding the sword is a little short, but it IS Yoshi.


----------



## Maximilious (Mar 3, 2015)

logg said:


> Thank Randy Solem of newgrounds fame (RIP) for the Yoshi sprite.
> http://www.newgrounds.com/bbs/topic/1298595
> 
> The arm holding the sword is a little short, but it IS Yoshi.


 

Newgrounds is still around - I was playing games on that site in highschool over 10 years ago lol


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

logg said:


> Thank Randy Solem of newgrounds fame (RIP) for the Yoshi sprite.
> http://www.newgrounds.com/bbs/topic/1298595
> 
> The arm holding the sword is a little short, but it IS Yoshi.


 
oh these flash videos were fantastics! The rise of mushroom kingdom was far my favorite!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

^Drop the Newgrounds topic or you'll get your posts deleted for being off-topic. 
(Yeah I don't like Newgrounds) XD

2Hack, how can we troll more about GW's release date? XD


----------



## logg (Mar 3, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> Newgrounds is still around - I was playing games on that site in highschool over 10 years ago lol


The creator of the Rise of the Mushroom Kingdom, Randy Solem, died about 3 years ago.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Ah right we need a troll to sacrifice....

hmmmm...

PagaN!!!! We need him!


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 3, 2015)

logg said:


> The creator of the Rise of the Mushroom Kingdom, Randy Solem, died about 3 years ago.


 
Wow, that really sucks.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Mar 3, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Wow, that really sucks.


 

...and now I'm sad...and also back 0.o....and no update smh >.>


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 3, 2015)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> ...and now I'm sad...and also back 0.o....and no update smh >.>


 
It's strange isn't it? There's some invisible force that pulls us back in to this thread.


----------



## Ra1d (Mar 3, 2015)

bowser said:


> Knock knock!
> 
> Who's there?
> 
> ...


 
Fixed it for you


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> It's strange isn't it? There's some invisible force that pulls us back in to this thread.


It's the bullshit mixed with salt. Really sticky stuff, m8


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> It's the bullshit mixed with salt. Really sticky stuff, m8


 
It's the hype force field.

EDIT: OHH 2500 posts!


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> It's the hype force field.


 
The Hype(r) Force Field!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

I didn't know Hype had some sort of magnetic field.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I didn't know Hype had some sort of magnetic field.


 
it's the morphogenic field. Even not at the same place we still have the same feelings.

deception.


----------



## bennyhan1985 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> Like 55 USD or 68~ CAD. That's what they're going for on Taobao, but you could always bargain yourself a better deal.


 
Are you really an american?
which city are you living in China?


----------



## WiiuGold (Mar 3, 2015)

It was coming today .. But they had a BIG storm again LOL


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> It's the hype force field.
> 
> EDIT: OHH 2500 posts!


 

Thats one strong as force field.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 3, 2015)

The Hype(r) Force Field not only has an attraction field, but it also keeps people in.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> The Hype(r) Force Field not only has an attraction field, but it also keeps people in.


 
NO escape.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

Ima wan mah n3ds rom loaderzzzz nahwwwwwwww!!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Ima wan mah n3ds rom loaderzzzz nahwwwwwwww!!


 
That whinning belongs to the KARL3DS thread


----------



## kaiomar (Mar 3, 2015)

GATEWAY COMING SOON GUYS !


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 3, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> GATEWAY COMING SOON GUYS !


 
To theaters near you!


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 3, 2015)

kaiomar said:


> GATEWAY COMING SOON GUYS !


 
WHEN IS SOON?!?!?!?!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> That whinning belongs to the KARL3DS thread


Something something moral high ground. 

Half the ppl don't realize that if anything, they would sell off the kernal exploits to flash cart companies.


----------



## Breith (Mar 3, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> WHEN IS SOON?!?!?!?!


 
SOON IS AROUND THE CORNER!!!!!


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 3, 2015)

Breith said:


> SOON IS AROUND THE CORNER!!!!!


 
DESCRIBE THIS CORNER!!!


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 3, 2015)

Engineering an anti-piracy CFW must be something like designing an anti-murder gun


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 3, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> Engineering an anti-piracy CFW must be something like designing an anti-murder gun


 
Which is what KARL3DS is going to be!  (Excluding GBA/SNES/NES/GB/GBC/etc. roms)


----------



## Breith (Mar 3, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> DESCRIBE THIS CORNER!!!


IT'S FLAT AND WHITE, WITH AN 90° ANGLE BETWEEN THE TWO WALLS!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

Gateway N3DS support...
"(Not coming) for a while..."

Because "Soon" and "Around the corner" are already at the end of the trademark contract.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Which is what KARL3DS is going to be!  (Excluding GBA/SNES/NES/GB/GBC/etc. roms)


Can't we make a DS emulator like with Nintendon't? The parts won't necessarily have to be emulated since they would be present in the 3DS, no?

I SEE U


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 3, 2015)

Breith said:


> IT'S FLAT AND WHITE, WITH AN 90° ANGLE BETWEEN THE TWO WALLS!!!!!!!


 
SOMETHING LIKE THIS?!?!?!?!


----------



## Breith (Mar 3, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Gateway N3DS support...
> "(Not coming) for a while..."


 
If "soon" is 3 months, I couldn't imagine what is "for a while"  .


----------



## Breith (Mar 3, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> SOMETHING LIKE THIS?!?!?!?!


 
YOU FORGOT THE 90° ANGLE!!!!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

Breith said:


> If "soon" is 3 months, I couldn't imagine what is "for a while"  .


9 months at least.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> 9 months at least.


Enough for SonyUSA to deliver the baby?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Can't we make a DS emulator like with Nintendon't? The parts won't necessarily have to be emulated since they would be present in the 3DS, no?


 
Fullscreen scaling and aspect ratio 3d support would be a killer feature, just like 16/9 support from  nintendont!

Oh and btw, nintendont supports all games now! Thanks to FIX94's hard work


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Can't we make a DS emulator like with Nintendon't? The parts won't necessarily have to be emulated since they would be present in the 3DS, no?


 
Don't ask me. I have no knowledge with programming, coding, etc. But from an outsider's standpoint, it may be possible.


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> NO escape.


 

Well...........we can always tunnel out aka minecraft.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 3, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Well...........we can always tunnel out aka minecraft.


 
It's a full sphere.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Enough for SonyUSA to deliver the baby?


Which I was the father.
That baby would kick some serious ass as a Hand Model.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Which I was the father.
> That baby would kick some serious ass as a Hand Model.


 
I thought it was garyopa.


----------



## MichiS97 (Mar 3, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Gateway N3DS support...
> "(Not coming) for a while..."
> 
> Because "Soon" and "Around the corner" are already at the end of the trademark contract.


 
This is only about emuNAND on 9.5. But that situation has probably changed now as well, as it has been uncovered that the new encryption Nintendo initialised in this update can be hacked very easily


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I thought it was garyopa.


 
Sony did both of them.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

MichiS97 said:


> This is only about emuNAND on 9.5. But that situation has probably changed now as well, as it has been uncovered that the new encryption Nintendo initialised in this update can be hacked very easily


Oh no I am aware of that, I was just saying that the "Soon" might have turned into a "not for a while" for the N3DS support as well.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Fullscreen scaling and aspect ratio 3d support would be a killer feature, just like 16/9 support from  nintendont!
> 
> Oh and btw, nintendont supports all games now! Thanks to FIX94's hard work


Last I checked, sanic gaems like riders were still having issues, no?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Last I checked, sanic gaems like riders were still having issues, no?


 
fixed in 2 revisions ago 
FIX94 is very active, updating everydays 
It was fixed 2 days ago


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> fixed in 2 revisions ago
> FIX94 is very active, updating everydays
> It was fixed 2 days ago


Ahh that's awesome then! Gotta update Nintendon't again then, eh?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Ahh that's awesome then! Gotta update Nintendon't again then, eh?


 
Yeah please do and enjoy every games working


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> *fixed in 2 revisions ago*
> FIX94 is very active, updating everydays
> It was *fixed 2 days ago*


For a moment I thought you got overhyped and typed the same thing twice.
But no, they differ in the day/rev thing. XD


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> For a moment I thought you got overhyped and typed the same time twice.
> But no, they differ in the day/rev thing. XD


Vins is perfect. Vins never double posts. Vins never makes mistakes.

Vins == Gateway 

▉▉▉▉▉▉◤┳◥▉▉▉▉▉▉
▉▉▉▉▉◤┳┻┳◥▉▉▉▉▉
▉▉▉▉◤┳┻┳┻┳◥▉▉▉▉ 
▉▉▉◤┳━┳━┳━┳◥▉▉▉ 
▉▉◤┳┃┈╰━╯┈┃┳◥▉▉
▉◤┳┻╰━━━━━╯┻┳◥▉ 
◤┳┻┳┻┳┻┳┻┳┻┳┻┳◥


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

Also, I want to add a little bit more fuel to the trolling-fire:


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> For a moment I thought you got overhyped and typed the same time twice.
> But no, they differ in the day/rev thing. XD


 
let's say: one revision a day


----------



## logg (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> It's the hype force field.


 
Pictured below, GBATemp caught in orbit by Gateway's immense hype field.


Spoiler


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 3, 2015)

logg said:


> Pictured below, GBATemp caught in orbit by Gateway's immense hype field.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Gotta love that corner on the top-right. xD


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

logg said:


> Pictured below, GBATemp caught in orbit by Gateway's immense hype field.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 


Spoiler: HYPE








See a pattern here?


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> This thread is way too quiet. Where are the Sky trolls?
> 
> Im in the mood to dominate some noobs


 
Blocked from the thread maybe?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Spoiler: HYPE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those Photoshop skills are remarkable.
Gotta say I love the Flying Dead 3DSs on the corner.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Mar 3, 2015)

That's what I like to see in a thread like this, positivity.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> That's what I like to see in a thread like this, positivity.


Only lasts for like 5 posts tops.
After that you get a negative douche that says "Don't expect anything until August" or crap like that.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, the good ol' days when gamesquest1 had a blue avy :')


----------



## cyb0rg (Mar 3, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> DESCRIBE THIS CORNER!!!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Ahh, the good ol' days when gamesquest1 had a blue avy :')


 
He now has a Vins avy :')


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 3, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> It's a full sphere.


 

Minecrafts light beacon can penetrate, already tested.


----------



## callmebob (Mar 3, 2015)

Has anyone even gotten any copy/paste replies from these guys? I know they have to be getting a ton of whining and death threats.

I´m beginning to wonder if they haven´t just closed up shop and vanished like a fart in the wind.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> It seems the train slowed just a bit as the "SkyTrolls" have left the GateWay Hype-Train to get into their own little train of Sky3DS Hype-Train.
> 
> They'll be back.


Wait until GW releases the update, then they'll bitch.


----------



## lolboy (Mar 3, 2015)

So how is het going you guys? Any news from gateway? 
Have kinda got over the 3DS hype


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Ahh, the good ol' days when gamesquest1 had a blue avy :')


come on you reeeddds!....nice to see my wonderful hype train is still stuck at no release station


----------



## Kracken (Mar 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Hyping what? The fact that they "dodged" a bullet yet again ?


 
Sort of. Region free is gone, that hurts. Now you have to choose between access to the eshop and region free.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Mar 3, 2015)

I see sarkwalvein already headed over to the SKY3DS thread and fired off a salvo. Nice introduction of the SOON™ logo and countdown.


----------



## Breith (Mar 3, 2015)

lolboy said:


> So how is het going you guys? Any news from gateway?
> Have kinda got over the 3DS hype


 
Yeah! I got some! Apparently the weather is *wonderful* in Bahamas. And they thanks all of us, because they went in vacation with our money.


----------



## weatMod (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> oh these flash videos were fantastics! The rise of mushroom kingdom was far my favorite!


Mr t shot tupac Was the best by far


----------



## bytor (Mar 3, 2015)

Kracken said:


> Sort of. Region free is gone, that hurts. Now you have to choose between access to the eshop and region free.


 

Bloody hell, when did this happen..?!??!?


----------



## logg (Mar 3, 2015)

bytor said:


> Bloody hell, when did this happen..?!??!?


last night, 9.5.0-23 was released, an "upgrade" from 9.5.0-22. It only fixes the browser exploit.


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 3, 2015)

bytor said:


> Bloody hell, when did this happen..?!??!?


 
Yesterday


----------



## bytor (Mar 3, 2015)

So are Gateway going to fix that in the next EmuNAND..?

Most of my downl- erm, legitimate backups are from the US and I have a PAL console.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Emunand works fine already, that was an hotfix for browser only.


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 3, 2015)

bytor said:


> So are Gateway going to fix that in the next EmuNAND..?
> 
> Most of my downl- erm, legitimate backups are from the US and I have a PAL console.


It doesn't affect GW. It's only for Sky3DS users who were using the RegionThree exploit for region unlocking.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 3, 2015)

and people who user spider tools for other various hacks....but it shouldn't affect gateway users in anyway as you should be keeping sysnand at 9.2 or lower anyway

and really if sky3ds users dont update they can still use region free, but they have to loose eshop to maintain region free


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

bytor said:


> So are Gateway going to fix that in the next EmuNAND..?
> 
> Most of my downl- erm, legitimate backups are from the US and I have a PAL console.


Playing region free via emuNAND is possible. Just running region free for sky3ds or legit carts won't be possible via smea's regionthree until he updates it to work through a different exploit.


----------



## Suthek (Mar 3, 2015)

Emunand with Sky3ds? I don't follow? Why would you have emunand with a sky3ds?


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 3, 2015)

So I guess the rumors are true..........


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 3, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> So I guess the rumors are true..........


 

First they came for region-free...


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 3, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> First they came for region-free...


 

No....Pi Day. I never knew of such a thing.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

Next up... Sky-fucking-3DS.
No more God-like card.


----------



## bytor (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh okay, that's a relief, cheers. Thought it was messing things up for Gateway!


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 3, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> No....Pi Day. I never knew of such a thing.


 

I thought this was the new firmware thread, oops.



Suthek said:


> Emunand with Sky3ds? I don't follow? Why would you have emunand with a sky3ds?


 
If you're on an old 3ds, 9.2 or lower you could downgrade and use MT's emunand. That would allow eshop and region free without having to use the spider exploit.


----------



## Suthek (Mar 3, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> If you're on an old 3ds, 9.2 or lower you could downgrade and use MT's emunand. That would allow eshop and region free without having to use the spider exploit.


 
Fair enough but if you're running emunand, why would you even have a sky3ds?


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 3, 2015)

Suthek said:


> Fair enough but if you're running emunand, why would you even have a sky3ds?


 

MT's emunand only works in classic mode if you don't have the actual MT card. So it doesn't patch any sig checks, it just gives updated emunand and region free (for free).


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> MT's emunand only works in classic mode if you don't have the actual MT card. So it doesn't patch any sig checks, it just gives updated emunand and region free (for free).


yeah, except if you have a sky3ds you have just paid more for a card that does less than gateway.....yeah it will work, but its a bit of a backwards way of doing things....unless maybe you own a n3DS and a standard 3ds so you wanted to use sky3ds on both, but if you have an exploitable console and not a n3ds sky3ds is a pretty silly choice


----------



## thorasgar (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Enough for SonyUSA to deliver the baby?





VinsCool said:


> I thought it was garyopa.


You guys just can't get it straight.  It is an Emuactulate Conception.  

Each passing day my credibility grows. I have not been proven wrong yet. August 14th.  9 months to the day since the conception of 9.x support.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 3, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> You guys just can't get it straight.  It is an Emuactulate Conception.
> 
> Each passing day my credibility grows. I have not been proven wrong yet. August 14th.  9 months to the day since the conception of 9.x support.


Your wisdom knows no limits.


----------



## oxenh (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi buddies
Long time don' t see you
Any bit of info about gatewait?


----------



## redboyke (Mar 3, 2015)

oxenh said:


> Hi buddies
> Long time don' t see you
> Any bit of info about gatewait?


 
hola amigo
mucho soon!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Your wisdom knows no limits.


 
Well tbf, each passing day, his credibility grows. And SonyUSA's absence seems to be because she is suffering from pregnancy sickness. All we can do is hope she delivers a healthy spawn. A premature birth could mean a faulty GW update, and possibility of a brick. 

I'm sure garyopa would be more than willing to confirm this


----------



## Suthek (Mar 3, 2015)

I decided to google gatewait and found something on aliexpress. 
a gateway gatewait replacement pcb.
*"GATEWAIT CARD"*

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-on-2GB-32GB-Micro-SD/1248678_2035622154.html


----------



## oxenh (Mar 3, 2015)

redboyke said:


> hola amigo
> mucho soon!


Mucho  soon( tm) ? That's a very weird expresion .  :  blink: 
I should keep  waiting then


----------



## logg (Mar 3, 2015)

oxenh said:


> Hi buddies
> Long time don' t see you
> Any bit of info about gatewait?


The latest is "no". Dead silence from Gateway, not wanting to upset any more people with their lying emails. The best we have is Garyopa, probably trolling the date "03-14-15". It could come out any day, it could come out in August. Don't expect it.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Suthek said:


> I decided to google gatewait and found something on aliexpress.
> a gateway gatewait replacement pcb.
> *"GATEWAIT CARD"*
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-on-2GB-32GB-Micro-SD/1248678_2035622154.html


 
looks like the blue cart just by looking at where the mSD slot is... weird.


----------



## oxenh (Mar 3, 2015)

I though that the date of release was april first


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 3, 2015)

maybe gateway moved on, and they just decided to leave it where it was forever, just to watch us get mad. then 3 years later they release an "update" for n3ds which is a folder with a text document filled with word troll over and over again, then at the very end of the document there is a message written in binary explaining how they quit 3 years ago and told no one just to get us all mad.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> maybe gateway moved on, and they just decided to leave it where it was forever, just to watch us get mad. then 3 years later they release an "update" for n3ds which is a folder with a text document filled with word troll over and over again, then at the very end of the document there is a message written in binary explaining how they quit 3 years ago and told no one just to get us all mad.


 
Why would they tell us they gave up in the first place? also why would they keep the GW servers up after giving up.

It doesn't even make sense as a joke lol


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 3, 2015)

Suthek said:


> I decided to google gatewait and found something on aliexpress.
> a gateway gatewait replacement pcb.
> *"GATEWAIT CARD"*
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-on-2GB-32GB-Micro-SD/1248678_2035622154.html


 


			
				aliexpress seller said:
			
		

> *Questions : 1) When will you ship out my package ? *
> 
> Answers : SOON™.
> 
> ...




Fixed.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Why would they tell us they gave up in the first place? also why would they keep the GW servers up after giving up.
> 
> It doesn't even make sense as a joke lol


 
you overthink it...


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> you overthink it...


 
I know


----------



## Suthek (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> looks like the blue cart just by looking at where the mSD slot is... weird.


 
Yea I moreso was amused that they advertised it as a gatewait. 

They also have the sky3ds internals for sale for $70ish. (no game limit version.)
DOn't know why they are selling internals without the plastic though. the feedback suggests they are genuine parts. *shrugs*


----------



## weatMod (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm telling you GW will update the news section on the 5th of March (6th at latest)saying n3ds support is being finalized 
And will release SOON ,then release on 420 __o0


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 3, 2015)

weatMod said:


> I'm telling you GW will update the news section on the 5th saying n3ds support is being finalized
> And will release SOON ,then release on 420 __o0


 
phht, they would never update us unles they were releasing a file


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Suthek said:


> Yea I moreso was amused that they advertised it as a gatewait.
> 
> They also have the sky3ds internals for sale for $70ish. (no game limit version.)
> DOn't know why they are selling internals without the plastic though. the feedback suggests they are genuine parts. *shrugs*


 
LOL I didn't even notice that they wrote it as such. 

Maybe it is just cheaper to send it unassembled? maybe it fell off a truck? idk, but now I'm wondering if it would work to make my own sky cart by messing with my older r4 cart


----------



## Suthek (Mar 3, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> phht, they would never update us unles they were releasing a file


 
I'd have to agree.
We already know not to update past 9.2 and we already know that emunand will not be supported past 9.4 upon release.
what did yesterdays official update do to change those two facts?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> LOL I didn't even notice that they wrote it as such.
> 
> Maybe it is just cheaper to send it unassembled? maybe it fell off a truck? idk, but now I'm wondering if it would work to make my own sky cart by messing with my older r4 cart


 
i asked if i could make a sky3ds in a thread, garyopa replied with pictures of big curcuits and stuff and said it would be cheaper to buy a sky


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 3, 2015)

Suthek said:


> I'd have to agree.
> We already know not to update past 9.2 and we already know that emunand will not be supported past 9.4 upon release.
> what did yesterdays official update do to change those two facts?


 
yesterdays official update?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i asked if i could make a sky3ds in a thread, garyopa replied with pictures of big curcuits ad stuff and said it would be cheaper to buy a sky


 
Yea, I understand that, but I was wondering if I just got the innards for cheaper, and made a makeshift cart from my r4. It could result in being cheaper, who knows. since there is no soldering, or other, harder to do things


----------



## Suthek (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> by messing with my older r4 cart


Why even do that? If you have an old $5 3DS game you could use that instead. 

Drill a hole for the blue button. Carefully pop it open, put the sky3ds inside (with sd) and then close it up.
I guess you might want access to the SD card... But technically you could make it look like an OEM game. (with a blue button.)


----------



## weatMod (Mar 3, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> phht, they would never update us unles they were releasing a file


Well they did at least one other time in the past didn't they? With multirom support?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yea, I understand that, but I was wondering if I just got the innards for cheaper, and made a makeshift cart from my r4. It could result in being cheaper, who knows. since there is no soldering, or other, harder to do things


 
i bet you could, you would just need to drill holes on the top to make it fit, but with the holes on it already, its probably easier to just drill of the top, because otherwise there would only be a small peice of plastic left anyway.


----------



## oxenh (Mar 3, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> yesterdays official update?


They just update the web browser making imposible to continue using regionthree and vc inyection
This make sky3ds región-locked again


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 3, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Well they did at least one other time in the past didn't they? With multirom support?


 
but that was an update to a file, not just a general progress update


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

oxenh said:


> They just update the web browser making imposible to continue using regionthree and vc inyection


That makes me think...
Did the browser update remove the option to make PK Hex injects by using the pcdata.bin and such?


----------



## Suthek (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yea, I understand that, but I was wondering if I just got the innards for cheaper, and made a makeshift cart from my r4. It could result in being cheaper, who knows. since there is no soldering, or other, harder to do things


 
Yea you'd save like $20.
The other option is if you have a red button sky3ds this would be a $73 tweak to make it blue button.

I'd sooner just buy a $70 red button though? Bypassing the 10 game limit isn't that bad? Isn't it?


----------



## oxenh (Mar 3, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> That makes me think...
> Did the browser update removed the option to make PK Hex injects by using the pcdata.bin and such?


Yes, no more pokehacks and stuff


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Suthek said:


> Yea you'd save like $20.
> The other option is if you have a red button sky3ds this would be a $73 tweak to make it blue button.
> 
> I'd sooner just buy a $70 red button though? Bypassing the 10 game limit isn't that bad? Isn't it?


 
yea, the red sky cart is cheaper, just harder to find. It is exactly what I would buy tbh. Only reason I'd buy the insides of the Sky3DS would be to 

1. Make my own cart (see: QQ3DS)
2. Mess around for fun


----------



## escherbach (Mar 3, 2015)

Out of interest, how many people would buy a gateway for the new 3ds even if it had no emunand support? (well, no support for 9.4+ which is the same thing)


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

escherbach said:


> Out of interest, how many people would buy a gateway for the new 3ds even if it had no emunand support? (well, no support for 9.4+ which is the same thing)


 
At this point all of us already had one.


----------



## oxenh (Mar 3, 2015)

Many tempers will buy one just for the súper stable 3D plus the buttonsa scheme and the big nice screen


----------



## Suthek (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> At this point all of us already had one.


 
I bought my Gateway a few weeks ago after ordering my N3DS. 
I didn't previously have a 3DS. 

I saw everyone gatewaiting and felt left out.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Suthek said:


> I bought my Gateway a few weeks ago after ordering my N3DS.
> I didn't previously have a 3DS.
> 
> I saw everyone gatewaiting and felt left out.


 
Should have seen the race to get your gateway cart early December lol. Everyone was dying to get their hands on their respective flash carts, and once it arrives, all we got was empty hype lol.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 3, 2015)

Well I bought mine from the very beginning when they announced the 9.2 support. Havent regretted its so far


----------



## Breith (Mar 3, 2015)

Suthek said:


> I bought my Gateway a few weeks ago after ordering my N3DS.
> I didn't previously have a 3DS.
> 
> I saw everyone gatewaiting and felt left out.


 
But weather in Bahamas is so great!!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Well I bought mine from the very beginning when they announced the 9.2 support. Havent regretted its so far


I did the same too.
Got it as soon as I knew of the 9.2 update, then I bought a 3DS after a month or so.


----------



## redboyke (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Should have seen the race to get your gateway cart early December lol. Everyone was dying to get their hands on their respective flash carts, and once it arrives, all we got was empty hype lol.


 
i know people were laughing at me for having bought the sky3ds red button together with the gateway. it hurts less now i know they are still waiting.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Mar 3, 2015)

Bought my JP New 3DS and Gateway back in November... luckily I owned an OG 3DS XL. *sigh*


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 3, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I did the same too.
> Got it as soon as I knew of the 9.2 update, then I bought a 3DS after a month or so.


 
Same as me  But I recently sold my O3DS for a decent amount and Im waiting for the darn update to be released so I can continue my Luigis Mansion 2 save with the fancy 3D and the larger screen.


----------



## Suthek (Mar 3, 2015)

I've been lurking local usedwebsites (craigslist etc)
trying to find a 3DS to tide me over.

In my mind it makes more sense to buy a 3DS XL for $100 instead of a sky3ds for $90.  (since I already have the gatewait)


----------



## Breith (Mar 3, 2015)

Suthek said:


> I've been lurking local usedwebsites (craigslist etc)
> trying to find a 3DS to tide me over.
> 
> In my mind it makes more sense to buy a 3DS XL for $100 instead of a sky3ds for $90. (since I already have the gatewait)


 
Selling your OG3DSXL for 100$ is still possible :3 .


----------



## iViperz (Mar 3, 2015)

I bought a second gw for my New 3DSXL if that counts


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Suthek said:


> I've been lurking local usedwebsites (craigslist etc)
> trying to find a 3DS to tide me over.
> 
> In my mind it makes more sense to buy a 3DS XL for $100 instead of a sky3ds for $90. (since I already have the gatewait)


 
that does make sense cuz you could download play with a friend later on. Play something like starfox or MK7 with a friend, and enjoy the 3D ^.^


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Same as me  But I recently sold my O3DS for a decent amount and Im waiting for the darn update to be released so I can continue my Luigis Mansion 2 save with the fancy 3D and the larger screen.


I gave my OG3DS to my sister while my N3DS lies in what I like to call "The Soon Slumber".
It is waiting to wake up.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I gave my OG3DS to my sister while my N3DS lies in what I like to call "The Soon Slumber".
> It is waiting to wake up.


 
March 4th bro!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> March 4th bro!


Dawn of the Final Day, broh!
Only 12 hours remain!


----------



## ehnoah (Mar 3, 2015)

Selling Gateway Card! lol


----------



## redboyke (Mar 3, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I gave my OG3DS to my sister while my N3DS lies in what I like to call "The Soon Slumber".
> It is waiting to wake up.


 
i was thinking of doing the same but then again im not that good of a brother and my sister isnt a gamer. had to pay her to play mario kart with me. im 30 and she is 21


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

redboyke said:


> i was thinking of doing the same but then again im not that good of a brother and my sister isnt a gamer. had to pay her to play mario kart with me. im 30 and she is 21


You had to pay her so she could play Mario Kart with you?
Damn, I'm 25 and I can say generations after that lost a sense of gaming art.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 3, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I gave my OG3DS to my sister while my N3DS lies in what I like to call "The Soon Slumber".
> It is waiting to wake up.


 
If I did that she would probably manage to update it or whatnot making it useless. This way I got 110 euros for it which is gonna get me a new charger, cradle and that sweet NO. 55 Cover Plate


----------



## Breith (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> March 4th bro!


 
YOU have to offer me a Pepsi if it's not released tomorrow  .


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> If I did that she would probably manage to update it or whatnot making it useless. This way I got 110 euros for it which is gonna get me a new charger, cradle and that sweet NO. 55 Cover Plate


I enabled Wireless on her 3DS but it is running under OpenDNS, so I blocked all of Nintendo's updates and the 3DS won't be able to update at all while still having online play intact.


----------



## tatumanu (Mar 3, 2015)

I really don't see where the march 4th release date comes from...


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Breith said:


> YOU have to offer me a Pepsi if it's not released tomorrow  .


 
damn... 

If it's *not *released?
That's a lost deal from day one lol. If it does release, I'll cover ya 

Actually, where can I even buy a pepsi to ship to your place? Anyone know a place that ships pepsi?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> damn...
> 
> If it's *not *released?
> That's a lost deal from day one lol. If it does release, I'll cover ya
> ...


Send it with FedEx along with a nice cooler so that it can still arrive somewhat cold.


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> damn...
> 
> If it's *not *released?
> That's a lost deal from day one lol. If it does release, I'll cover ya
> ...


 

http://www.sodafinder.com/pages/faq
(As long as it's not Crystal Pepsi...)


----------



## Breith (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> damn...
> 
> If it's *not *released?
> That's a lost deal from day one lol. If it does release, I'll cover ya


 
 I want my Pepsi !


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Breith said:


> I want my Pepsi !


I'll figure out packaging material tomorrow. But hopefully GW bails me out, eh. 

Pls gw lol


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I'll figure out packaging material tomorrow. But hopefully GW bails me out, eh.
> 
> Pls gw lol


Come on, GW!
Give a poor soul its Pepsi! Dx


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Breith So, to confirm.

If GW releases tomorrow, you get your Pepsi?
We could have a massive draw, so that every day, pepsi is offered to a different person, and whoever it lands on, gets it.

obv there will have to be some account control, and if someone like Vulpes Abnocto wants to watch the ip addresses for it, we could have something nice going 

Hype would be ∞


----------



## Breith (Mar 3, 2015)

Naaaaa! If It's *not* released tomorrow! I said I wan to win this Pepsi.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

Breith said:


> Naaaaa! If It's *not* released tomorrow! I said I wan to win this Pepsi.


If there are no signs of update tomorrow, March 4th, Breith gets his Pepsi. 
If they do release tomorrow, he might have to send you one to you 2Hack. XD


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 3, 2015)

Of course we all trust Gateway, so you will not get your Pepsi.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Breith said:


> Naaaaa! If It's *not* released tomorrow! I said I wan to win this Pepsi.


Ahh okokok 

I'll be ready I guess  

Still think the Pepsi competition would be nice


----------



## Breith (Mar 3, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> If there are no signs of update tomorrow, March 4th, Breith gets his Pepsi.
> If they do release tomorrow, he might have to send you one to you 2Hack. XD


 
Deal!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 3, 2015)

So, new slogan for the thread "LET'S ALL HOPE 2HACK GETS HIS PEPSI" (or how 2Hack went into bankruptcy)
Every day one adventurous user states Gateway will not release the update, and 2Hack sends a Pepsi to this user, until Gateway releases and roles are reversed.
SOON™ will get a whole new meaning for 2Hack in no time (and perhaps he pressures Gateway into releasing, win-win situation)


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

And what about me? :'(
I don't get anything for being the mediator of this little bet? XD


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> So, new slogan for the thread "LET'S ALL HOPE 2HACK GETS HIS PEPSI" (or how 2Hack went into bankruptcy)
> Every day one adventurous user states Gateway will not release the update, and 2Hack sends a Pepsi to this user, until Gateway releases and roles are reversed.
> SOON™ will get a whole new meaning for 2Hack in no time (and perhaps he pressures Gateway into releasing, win-win situation)


 
nah screw that. Only one pepsi will be awarded by me


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> So, new slogan for the thread "LET'S ALL HOPE 2HACK GETS HIS PEPSI" (or how 2Hack went into bankruptcy)
> Every day one adventurous user states Gateway will not release the update, and 2Hack sends a Pepsi to this user, until Gateway releases and roles are reversed.
> SOON™ will get a whole new meaning for 2Hack in no time (and perhaps he pressures Gateway into releasing, win-win situation)


LOL that would pretty much be 2Hack's demise in nowadays economy as we know it.
He will be in more debt that any other country in this world.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> And what about me? :'(
> I don't get anything for being the mediator of this little bet? XD


 
This is why I suggest the roulette. Tomorrow is between me and Breith but if GW still hasn't released by then, we'll start the roulette


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> This is why I suggest the roulette. Tomorrow is between me and Breith but if GW still hasn't released by then, we'll start the roulette


If they release it before March 15th would I be on bet?


----------



## Breith (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> nah screw that. Only one pepsi will be awarded by me


 
I'm going to win!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> If they release it before March 15th would I be on bet?


 
Every day is a different user nominated for the draw. Or we could do a random draw every time


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Every day is a different user nominated for the draw. Or we could do a random draw every time


That's cool hahaha. Would be great to see how this works out.


----------



## Breith (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Every day is a different user nominated for the draw. Or we could do a random draw every time


 
I like the rand() idea!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

Ok, so Thursday morning, I'll organize a Gateway Draw thread. Should it be in the EoF? IDK exactly where I should place it.

Then we will all join in. 

Would be awesome if people had their own recommended places to order from, depending on their countries. I know how I would supply Breith, but someone like ryanjf97 is a bit trickier (yes I know you are here  )


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 3, 2015)

Could anyone link me a store which still sells the DSTWO?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Could anyone link me a store which still sells the DSTWO?


 
http://www.r4flashcart.com/10-supercard-dstwo-flashcart-for-3ds-xl-3ds-dsi-ds-lite.html


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> http://www.r4flashcart.com/10-supercard-dstwo-flashcart-for-3ds-xl-3ds-dsi-ds-lite.html


Seems kinda expensive... Is it worth it?


----------



## redboyke (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> nah screw that. Only one pepsi will be awarded by me


 
only your n3ds will be bricked if i dont get a dr pepper  *starts voodoo shit*


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Seems kinda expensive... Is it worth it?


 
Best DS flashcart, since it has gba emulation. 

The thing is, KARL3DS should lead to GBA emulation as well, and for free. You could wait some more tiem if you want, and pick up an R4i Gold 3DS instead, which is much, much cheaper.


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 3, 2015)

There are plenty of cheaper DS mode flashcards that still work in 9.5. I'd only get a DStwo if you really, really enjoy lousy emulation


----------



## Suthek (Mar 3, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> There are plenty of cheaper DS mode flashcards that still work in 9.5. I'd only get a DStwo if you really, really enjoy lousy emulation


 
And if you enjoy lousy emulation, try running dolphin on your android phone.


----------



## logg (Mar 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Seems kinda expensive... Is it worth it?


http://www.shoptemp.net/products/Supercard-DSTWO.html

There might be some cheaper/closer_to_croatia here. I paid $42 USD for it though. I think at this point, the GBA emulation is the only reason to buy it if you already have Gateway. GBA emulation seems pretty far off from being usable for the 3DS. Gateway comes with the cheap R4 card, so you can already play DS games. BlargSNES beats the SNES emulation on the DSTwo, because it has access to the full resolution of the 3DS. The major selling point of the DSTwo was the chip inside that lets it play SNES games faster.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Ok, so Thursday morning, I'll organize a Gateway Draw thread. Should it be in the EoF? IDK exactly where I should place it.
> 
> Then we will all join in.
> 
> Would be awesome if people had their own recommended places to order from, depending on their countries. I know how I would supply Breith, but someone like ryanjf97 is a bit trickier (yes I know you are here  )


 
you could always order a Pepsi from any pizza shop and get it delivered? 
also yes, I'm mostly always here, but I moved into a new place and only have internet when I create a hotspot on my phone!


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 3, 2015)

logg said:


> http://www.shoptemp.net/products/Supercard-DSTWO.html
> 
> There might be some cheaper/closer_to_croatia here. I paid $42 USD for it though. I think at this point, the GBA emulation is the only reason to buy it if you already have Gateway. GBA emulation seems pretty far off from being usable for the 3DS. Gateway comes with the cheap R4 card, so you can already play DS games. BlargSNES beats the SNES emulation on the DSTwo, because it has access to the full resolution of the 3DS. The major selling point of the DSTwo was the chip inside that lets it play SNES games faster.


 

Hows the SNES emulation? I could really go for some Terranigma.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

Suthek said:


> And if you enjoy lousy emulation, try running dolphin on your android phone.


 
Oh nice avatar you have!

So it's all about 2Hack's Pepsi... I still want Rhum Fraise Tagada. Breith shouldn't have taken this picture


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> you could always order a Pepsi from any pizza shop and get it delivered?
> also yes, I'm mostly always here, but I moved into a new place and only have internet when I create a hotspot on my phone!


Ah that's probably much more practical, eh? Lol, I have never ordered a pizza before, so excuse me for not thinking of it earlier. 

Congrats on the new place  I might be moving this june-ish, so I'm gonna brace myself for that. 

Best way though, is Tapatalk for data. Saves your data much better, especially if you turn of avatars, and auto pic downloading. I only get 100mb a month, so I learn to be conservative with my data


----------



## ryanjf97 (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Ah that's probably much more practical, eh? Lol, I have never ordered a pizza before, so excuse me for not thinking of it earlier.
> 
> Congrats on the new place  I might be moving this june-ish, so I'm gonna brace myself for that.
> 
> Best way though, is Tapatalk for data. Saves your data much better, especially if you turn of avatars, and auto pic downloading. I only get 100mb a month, so I learn to be conservative with my data


 
you've *never *ordered a pizza?! This is blowing my mind for some reason 

Thanks! Good luck for a smooth move!

I do use it when I'm on my phone, but I have infinite data for a month so I've been hotspotting everything!


----------



## logg (Mar 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Hows the SNES emulation? I could really go for some Terranigma.


It's really good, but the SNES plays games at resolutions up to 239 pixels high, and the ds screen is only 192 pixels high, so it gets downscaled. Then, when you play it in your 3ds, it gets upscaled again back up to 240 pixels high for the 3ds. So, it's blurry. If you can deal with that, yeah, it'll play most SNES games. It doesn't handle Yoshi's Island very well, because the Super FX2 chip emulation is too much for it, but even time sensitive games like Super Mario World 1 run without lag.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)

logg said:


> It's really good, but the SNES plays games at resolutions up to 239 pixels high, and the ds screen is only 192 pixels high, so it gets downscaled. Then, when you play it in your 3ds, it gets upscaled again back up to 240 pixels high for the 3ds. So, it's blurry. If you can deal with that, yeah, it'll play most SNES games. It doesn't handle Yoshi's Island very well, because the Super FX2 chip emulation is too much for it, but even time sensitive games like Super Mario World 1 run without lag.


 
Hmm no it lags, sorry.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> if someone like Vulpes Abnocto wants to watch the ip addresses for it, we could have something nice going



So you just need me to watch/check for dupes? I do that already; Not a problem.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> you've *never *ordered a pizza?! This is blowing my mind for some reason
> 
> Thanks! Good luck for a smooth move!
> 
> I do use it when I'm on my phone, but I have infinite data for a month so I've been hotspotting everything!



Yea, it's silly, but I rarely, if ever eat out. Home made food OP. I don't think I've ever met someone else who has never ordered before. 

I wish phone plans here were reasonable. There isn't even an unlimited option, temporary or not


----------



## ryanjf97 (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yea, it's silly, but I rarely, if ever eat out. Home made food OP. I don't think I've ever met someone else who has never ordered before.
> 
> I wish phone plans here were reasonable. There isn't even an unlimited option, temporary or not


yeah, I suppose. I've been making a whole lot more food at home rather than going out lately so I get it! 

i just signed up for a new plan and they give you unlimited data for the first two months! after that it goes down to 6GB a month


----------



## logg (Mar 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Hmm no it lags, sorry.


Just tried it; it's a lot worse than I remember. I mean, you could probably get through it, but it definitely lags. Sorry about that. I guess it's only "really good" in the "It can load games without crashing" department.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 3, 2015)

So I guess a regular DS flashcard would be a better investment since neither of them work flawlessly?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> yeah, I suppose. I've been making a whole lot more food at home rather than going out lately so I get it!
> 
> i just signed up for a new plan and they give you unlimited data for the first two months! after that it goes down to 6GB a month


How much do you pay per month for that?
I'm just gonna be pissed when gw updates, and my data will be close to the limit. Otherwise, I honestly don't need much more than 100 at my current rate.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Mar 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> How much do you pay per month for that?
> I'm just gonna be pissed when gw updates, and my data will be close to the limit. Otherwise, I honestly don't need much more than 100 at my current rate.


AU$89 I think it is. also get unlimited calls and text!


----------



## logg (Mar 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> So I guess a regular DS flashcard would be a better investment since neither of them work flawlessly?


You've got a gateway, so as long as you didn't throw out the blue cart, you can use a .cia to make it work with firmwares greater than 6.2.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 3, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> AU$89 I think it is. also get unlimited calls and text!


Noice  I'm gonna need a legit plan this summer for my move


----------



## redboyke (Mar 4, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> AU$89 I think it is. also get unlimited calls and text!


 
how many bananas are that?


----------



## ryanjf97 (Mar 4, 2015)

redboyke said:


> how many bananas are that?


holy shit don't get me started on bananas right now. ~AU$5 for a kilo WTF


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 4, 2015)

logg said:


> Just tried it; it's a lot worse than I remember. I mean, you could probably get through it, but it definitely lags. Sorry about that. I guess it's only "really good" in the "It can load games without crashing" department.


 
it just works. Emulation is bad overall, and most games lags badly.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 4, 2015)

logg said:


> You've got a gateway, so as long as you didn't throw out the blue cart, you can use a .cia to make it work with firmwares greater than 6.2.


I know but Im in the mood for some DS Zelda games right now  I found one on yeahgeek.com - its only $10 plus shipping. I think Im gonna go with it for now


----------



## logg (Mar 4, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> it just works. Emulation is bad overall, and most games lags badly.


If anything, the "SNES emulator" capabilities of DSTWO are a downfall at this point, because the chip it uses will drain the battery of the 3DS if you leave the cartridge in the 3ds during sleep mode.

BlargSNES is still a young project, but it already plays lots of games at full speed with excellent sound at their native resolutions.


----------



## redboyke (Mar 4, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> holy shit don't get me started on bananas right now. ~AU$5 for a kilo WTF


 
belgium it's € 1,69/kg bananas

i pay for internet 120/10Mbit 300GB+ tv (default channels)+ fix phone like 78€
but at least yours include a nice view, good weather and free kangoroes


----------



## Hashtastrophe (Mar 4, 2015)

redboyke said:


> belgium it's € 1,69/kg bananas
> 
> i pay for internet 120/10Mbit 300GB+ tv (default channels)+ fix phone like 78€
> but at least yours include a nice view, good weather and free kangoroes


And giant spiders. Can't forget the spiders.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 4, 2015)

so right now people are saying march 4th?


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 4, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> so right now people are saying march 4th?


 
Come and play along.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 4, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Come and play along.


 
?


----------



## delt31 (Mar 4, 2015)

this thread has to be the biggest waste of time ever.  Can't believe its still open.  611 pages of nothing but bullshit.  wow.


----------



## Breith (Mar 4, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> so right now people are saying march 4th?


 
If you forecast the correct date, you win a Pepsi!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 4, 2015)

Breith said:


> If you forecast the correct date, you win a Pepsi!


 
Can I have my pink strawberry flavoured rhum now?


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 4, 2015)

Breith said:


> If you forecast the correct date, you win a Pepsi!


 

Did someone say PEPSI?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 4, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Did someone say PEPSI?




they made a game called pepsiman?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 4, 2015)

Breith said:


> If you forecast the correct date, you win a Pepsi!


 
make that a coke


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 4, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> they made a game called pepsiman?


 
You're young. If you weren't, you'd already know. This came on the PSone. I remember playing it as a kid


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 4, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> they made a game called pepsiman?


 

It's for the PS1.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 4, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> You're young. If you weren't, you'd already know. This came on the PSone. I remember playing it as a kid


 
you know my secret, now you must die...


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 4, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> so right now people are saying march 4th?


 
No I'm pretty sure 2hack is the only one saying March 4th lol


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 4, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> you know my secret, now you must die...


 


Yeah, I know it's crap  Well, back then, we were devoid of internet, gaming forums, etc., so we played whatever crap was available


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 4, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> No I'm pretty sure 2hack is the only one saying March 4th lol


Nah I did too.
Just to give false hopes of course. xD


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 4, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Yeah, I know it's crap  Well, back then, we were devoid of internet, gaming forums, etc., so we played whatever crap was available


 

That's no excuse. There were some awesome games for PSX, like Jade Cocoon.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 4, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Yeah, I know it's crap  Well, back then, we were devoid of internet, gaming forums, etc., so we played whatever crap was available




i love this commercial, but i couldnt find a video with just the beginning, so the beginning of the video is the reply, the rest is just for fun...


----------



## Cauthan (Mar 4, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Did someone say PEPSI?




That is weak! Its all about Blue Rose!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 4, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i love this commercial, but i couldnt find a video with just the beginning, so the beginning of the video is the reply, the rest is just for fun...


 


ravihpa said:


> Yeah, I know it's crap  Well, back then, we were devoid of internet, gaming forums, etc., so we played whatever crap was available


this one is also pretty cool...


----------



## ninjanick999 (Mar 4, 2015)

Anyone have any predictions on what the "surprise feature" will be in the new update?
I'm hoping for TWL_FIRM and AGB_FIRM for NDS and GBA virtual console support.


----------



## Breith (Mar 4, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Can I have my pink strawberry flavoured rhum now?


 
BOUAHAHAHAHAHAHA ! NOP !


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 4, 2015)

ninjanick999 said:


> Anyone have any predictions on what the "surprise feature" will be in the new update?
> I'm hoping for TWL_FIRM and AGB_FIRM for NDS and GBA virtual console support.


 
the suprise feature is all 3ds's blowing up on april 1st


----------



## Lucifer666 (Mar 4, 2015)

ninjanick999 said:


> Anyone have any predictions on what the "surprise feature" will be in the new update?
> I'm hoping for TWL_FIRM and AGB_FIRM for NDS and GBA virtual console support.


 
same oh my god if i can play my DS games and zelda 4 swords without leaving emunand my life would be complete


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 4, 2015)

delt31 said:


> this thread has to be the biggest waste of time ever. Can't believe its still open. 611 pages of nothing but bullshit. wow.


 
That is the reason it is still open, I think it has been said many times.
The function of this thread is to collect all the shit, someplace far in the backyard.
This way there is no shit lying all around the forums, and you can avoid it easily.


----------



## ninjanick999 (Mar 4, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> same oh my god if i can play my DS games and zelda 4 swords without leaving emunand my life would be complete


It would be awesome if the blue card worked in emunand, even if you have to install the unblock cia file.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 4, 2015)

ninjanick999 said:


> Anyone have any predictions on what the "surprise feature" will be in the new update?
> I'm hoping for TWL_FIRM and AGB_FIRM for NDS and GBA virtual console support.


I had the same question but no one seems to know.
I would prefer DS and DSi support in emuNAND rather than shitty cheat code support (hope is not that)


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 4, 2015)

Cauthan said:


> That is weak! Its all about Blue Rose!


 
Kind of miss Tiger&Bunny...
And also Space Brothers.
Hell, I think I miss Hiroaki Hirata doing voice acting for the Main Characters, not the literally Small nobody they gave him in SAO.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 4, 2015)

My life is complete now.
This is the face I would have at gateway release.


----------



## ninjanick999 (Mar 4, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I had the same question but no one seems to know.
> I would prefer DS and DSi support in emuNAND rather than shitty cheat code support (hope is not that)


They said they were going to add it earlier, but that was before all the 9.x stuff went down.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 4, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> My life is complete now.
> This is the face I would have at gateway release.


A literal heart stroke from the overhype?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 4, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> A literal heart stroke from the overhype?


 
yep! You got it.


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 4, 2015)

ninjanick999 said:


> Anyone have any predictions on what the "surprise feature" will be in the new update?
> I'm hoping for TWL_FIRM and AGB_FIRM for NDS and GBA virtual console support.


 
I'm hoping for an integrated function that will let it work as a WiiKey-U also.
(And WiiKey-U still holds the record for "Soon...")


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 4, 2015)

ninjanick999 said:


> They said they were going to add it earlier, but that was before all the 9.x stuff went down.


Well let's really hope so.
I do want to be able to play my DSiWare and my DS library from the blue card inside emuNAND without the whole thing blowing up on me.
A dream come true that'd be.


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 4, 2015)

I thought the secret feature was the 'east'er egg that's was released with the official guide?  Being able to shutdown via gateway menu


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 4, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> I thought the secret feature was the 'east'er egg that's was released with the official guide? Being able to shutdown via gateway menu


Fuck that feature if that was the special thing. xD


----------



## ninjanick999 (Mar 4, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> I thought the secret feature was the 'east'er egg that's was released with the official guide? Being able to shutdown via gateway menu


I don't think that was it; I sure hope not.


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 4, 2015)

And what's up with sonyusa she use to be in here dropping bullshit hints n teasing us all the time now she just plays minecraftt with gatewaiters?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> This way there is no shit lying all around the forums, and you can avoid it easily.


 
Umm, as you can see, there is plenty of shit scattered around GBATemp. Not even just bullshit. This is some serious monkey shit


----------



## Sonicx64 (Mar 4, 2015)

Vins wave 4 avatars out.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

Sonicx64 said:


> Vins wave 4 avatars out.


Guys quick! Its out!!!

IT'S OUUUUUUTTT!

OMEGA 4.0 VINS!


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Guys quick! Its out!!!
> 
> IT'S OUUUUUUTTT!
> 
> OMEGA 4.0 VINS!


 
I wonder how many people just hopped on Gateway's site.....


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> I wonder how many people just hopped on Gateway's site.....


Well, it's not thaaat misleading, is it? 

Inb4 2hack must die


----------



## yarib (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Well, it's not thaaat misleading, is it?
> 
> Inb4 2hack must die


2Hack must die!!!!!

Im on the verge or ordering a qq3ds instead.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 4, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> I wonder how many people just hopped on Gateway's site.....


 
Not like people cannot read... oh wait most don't.


----------



## xdarkmario (Mar 4, 2015)

And I still wait


----------



## congzing (Mar 4, 2015)

Over 3 months I wait the gatewait, but now i'm playing bravely default --> fu..k the gatewait team. If I can I will punch in their face


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ooh it's the 4th march.....I heard this is the special date, unless it's gets pushed back to march 8th


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 4, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> Ooh it's the 4th march.....I heard this is the special date, unless it's gets pushed back to march 8th


 
Of course it's a special date. It's pi(e) day! 

Edit: Whoops!


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 4, 2015)

pi is March 14th....


----------



## Dragaan (Mar 4, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Of course it's a special date. It's pi(e) day!


 
pi minus .1


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 4, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> pi is March 14th....


 
Hey, you're the first one to notice my stupid mistake! 


Dragaan said:


> pi minus .1


 
Credits to you too!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Hey, you're the first one to notice my stupid mistake!
> 
> 
> Credits to you too!


I just looked at it and thought the joke was going over my head or sth lol.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 4, 2015)

Bwoon

Pie day.. 


Apple pie... Warm.. Golden crust... Vanilla ice cream.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Bwoon
> 
> Pie day..
> 
> ...


i will be celebrating pi day.....but gotta have custard with mah apple pie


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> i will be celebrating pi day.....but gotta have custard with mah apple pie


I'll be playing my gateway


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 4, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Bwoon
> 
> Pie day..
> 
> ...


 
The delicious freshly baked scent... The soft crust... The chewy, juicy, sticky freshly baked apples inside the pie... Mmm... *q*


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 4, 2015)

God dammit I'm hungry now


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 4, 2015)

delt31 said:


> this thread has to be the biggest waste of time ever. Can't believe its still open. 611 pages of nothing but bullshit. wow.


 
No it's not the biggest waste (yet).... not even halfway there.
The last Gatewait thread was 1,253 pages and 25,050 posts.

.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Mar 4, 2015)

YEAH... THANK YOU VINS. ITS WORKING ON MY n3dsXL


----------



## Breith (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack: don't die, you own me a Pepsi.


----------



## cearp (Mar 4, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> Eating "Lotus speculoos", drinking regular "Pepsi coke", have some "Lays Bicky Burger chips" around me and some half empty "Duyvis" borrelnootjes (Paprika) to, some West-vleteren 8 and 12 from a year old and Orval from 2 year old in the fridge.
> I stocked enough from everything i mentioned above!!!


the most belgian things i can think of! apart you should have a real bicky and not the chips ha


----------



## SonyUSA (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm back from vacation! Let's get this hype train back on track! XD


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

Breith said:


> 2Hack: don't die, you own me a Pepsi.


Not, if anything to say about it, gateway has!


SonyUSA said:


> I'm back from vacation! Let's get this hype train back on track! XD


Soo feeling better?  heard you were gone due to pregnancy sickness


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 4, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I'm back from vacation! Let's get this hype train back on track! XD


You finally gave birth!

Lets party!


----------



## Breith (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Not, if anything to say about it, gateway has!


 
Bouahahaha, you can dream about that!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> You finally gave birth!
> 
> Lets party!


More reason to support my claim at a release tomorrow!

Also, I wonder how Sony is feeling. Comes back here and we're celebrating the birth of her, and our holy father


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 4, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> YEAH... THANK YOU VINS. ITS WORKING ON MY n3dsXL


 
It's amazing how much the photo you took of your n3dsxl looks like 2:08 into the three-month-old youtube video...
How did you time it to look exactly the same??


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Mar 4, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> It's amazing how much the photo you took of your n3dsxl looks like 2:04 seconds into the three-month-old youtube video...
> How did you time it to look exactly the same??


 
He used Gateway magic, duh!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 4, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I'm back from vacation! Let's get this hype train back on track! XD


Welcome back!
Hope you have a warm welcome from our (wish they were) beloved users!


----------



## SonyUSA (Mar 4, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Welcome back!
> Hope you have a warm welcome from our (wish they were) beloved users!


 
Thanks


----------



## Ralph1611 (Mar 4, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> It's amazing how much the photo you took of your n3dsxl looks like 2:08 into the three-month-old youtube video...
> How did you time it to look exactly the same??


 
are you trying to say im lying? I take offense to that. Im installing CIA right now.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> are you trying to say im lying? I take offense to that. Im installing CIA right now.


Proof!
I want to see you booting a MM 3D ROM from the multirom menu in a USA N3DS NAWWWWHZZZZ!


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 4, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I'm back from vacation! Let's get this hype train back on track! XD


 
Oh so thats why the minecraft server was down....


----------



## Lucifer666 (Mar 4, 2015)

this thread is such suitable EoF material omg

does anyone else go, I don't know, 6 or so hours without GBAtemp cos you were asleep/at work or whatever and you come home thinking "damn I've been away for so long, gateway MUST have released the update by now" only to be really disappointed. every single time.

or is it just me


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 4, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I'm back from vacation! Let's get this hype train back on track! XD


 
k leak us some of dat infoz or ya know just take more pics/vidz of ur n3ds playing back ups....its kinda like porn to me at this point.


----------



## Breith (Mar 4, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> k leak us some of dat infoz or ya know just take more pics/vidz of ur n3ds playing back ups....its kinda like porn to me at this point.


 
Your sexual life should be really really boring...


----------



## Suthek (Mar 4, 2015)

yarib said:


> qq3ds instead.


 
Definitely lots of QQ'ing going on in this thread.


----------



## Dragaan (Mar 4, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> this thread is such suitable EoF material omg
> 
> does anyone else go, I don't know, 6 or so hours without GBAtemp cos you were asleep/at work or whatever and you come home thinking "damn I've been away for so long, gateway MUST have released the update by now" only to be really disappointed. every single time.
> 
> or is it just me


 
yeah, i hop onto the gateway website for my daily dose of disappointment while i'm at it


----------



## storm75x (Mar 4, 2015)

Today is pie day. AND THE DAY IN WHICH VinsCool CHANGES HIS AVATAR AGAIN! GODDAMIT!


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 4, 2015)

disappointment in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 4, 2015)

storm75x said:


> Today is pie day. AND THE DAY IN WHICH VinsCool CHANGES HIS AVATAR AGAIN! GODDAMIT!


 
10 more days until pi Day

pi = 3.1415926535897932384626433832795...
Not 3.0415926535897932384626433832795...


But feel free to eat pie today anyways!


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 4, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> 10 more days until pi Day
> 
> pi = 3.1415926535897932384626433832795...
> Not 3.0415926535897932384626433832795...
> ...


 
Every day is pi(e) day. 8D


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 4, 2015)

latest news is someone found a folder on the gw go site, enable train hyper-v mode.


----------



## Kuin (Mar 4, 2015)

What is hyper v mode?


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 4, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Bwoon
> 
> Pie day..
> 
> ...


 
Are you thinking of the scene from American Pie?
_(The Ice Cream sounds kinda cold...)_


----------



## ryanjf97 (Mar 4, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> latest news is someone found a folder on the gw go site, enable train hyper-v mode.


 
hm? care to elaborate?


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 4, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Thanks


 

Welcome back sonY usa senpai, I Watched hunger games catching fire a few days ago, was so fun, now we can hopefully play more of that mode in minecraft

P.S: Also you haven't missed out on anything in the 3ds scene at all cept for a few people getting worried about 9.5-032 or something but it apparently does block regionthree


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 4, 2015)

did they fix the broken implementation of their random-key-at-boot-for-n3ds in the new update?


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 4, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> did they fix the broken implementation of their random-key-at-boot-for-n3ds in the new update?


 

I never heard of this, interesting


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Welcome back sonY usa senpai, I Watched hunger games catching fire a few days ago, was so fun, now we can hopefully play more of that mode in minecraft
> 
> P.S: Also you haven't missed out on anything in the 3ds scene at all cept for a few people getting worried about 9.5-032 or something but it apparently does block regionthree


Saw the movie a while back but sadly it wasn't as exciting as the last two were 


MrJason005 said:


> did they fix the broken implementation of their random-key-at-boot-for-n3ds in the new update?


I'm guessing they didn't since the update only tackled the Browser exploit.


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 4, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Saw the movie a while back but sadly it wasn't as exciting as the last two were
> 
> I'm guessing they didn't since the update only tackled the Browser exploit.


i'm actually curious if they fixed pokemon shuffle's exploit for getting free coins and hearts via the web browser
http://www.reddit.com/r/3DS/comments/2x63pe/shuffleshop_free_heartscoins_in_pokemon_shuffle/
http://projectpokemon.org/forums/sh...rts-coins-in-Pokemon-Shuffle-via-web-browser)


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 4, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Saw the movie a while back but sadly it wasn't as exciting as the last two were
> 
> I'm guessing they didn't since the update only tackled the Browser exploit.


 

What exactly did the update change about the browser again? It didn't affect regionthree for sky3ds or anything right? people say it did


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 4, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> i'm actually curious if they fixed pokemon shuffle's exploit for getting free coins and hearts via the web browser
> http://www.reddit.com/r/3DS/comments/2x63pe/shuffleshop_free_heartscoins_in_pokemon_shuffle/
> http://projectpokemon.org/forums/sh...rts-coins-in-Pokemon-Shuffle-via-web-browser)





Miles54321 said:


> What exactly did the update change about the browser again? It didn't affect regionthree for sky3ds or anything right? people say it did



They fixed the Spider exploit on the O3DS so basically anything that has to do with the browser is blocked. But O3DS users who own a GW might be able to install the old browser via devmenu


----------



## Axido (Mar 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> What exactly did the update change about the browser again? It didn't affect regionthree for sky3ds or anything right? people say it did



People are right. Regionthree is now officially blocked.


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 4, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> They fixed the Spider exploit on the O3DS so basically anything that has to do with the browser is blocked. But O3DS users who own a GW might be able to install the old browser via devmenu


what's the point of installing an exploited browser inside of an exploited firmware (via gateway mode)


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 4, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> what's the point of installing an exploited browser inside of an exploited firmware (via gateway mode)


Pokemon Shuffle cheats? Easier gained Pokemon? IDK...


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 4, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Pokemon Shuffle cheats? Easier gained Pokemon? IDK...


Perhaps...
I just thought it would make more sense to be ran via a Gateway mode hack


----------



## Fatalanus (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh, A new nintendo update!
Any news of WaitWait? OFC NO!! 
ah ah ah ah ah!


----------



## iViperz (Mar 4, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> Oh, A new nintendo update!
> Any news of WaitWait? OFC NO!!
> ah ah ah ah ah!


 
Didn't the update come out yday?
As far as I'm aware emunand supports it without a problem anyways


----------



## DevilHands (Mar 4, 2015)

Screw Gateway.
Karl3DS is da future! 

Small Group but more professional (doesnt make any promises) and its making progress fast.


----------



## cynique (Mar 4, 2015)

Is it true all members of gw team died overdosed in Vegas ?


----------



## XenoWarrior (Mar 4, 2015)

cynique said:


> Is it true all members of gw died overdosed in Vegas ?


 
I've heard noting on this, so must be fake.


----------



## cynique (Mar 4, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> I've heard noting on this, so must be fake.


 
I was mocking  with them  But may turn out to be true if they are enjoying our money or I may have an heart attack gatewaiting and my finger bleeding on f5


----------



## marksteele (Mar 4, 2015)

My theory now is they are waiting for the karl3DS team to finish their work so they can rip out parts that they need.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Guys quick! Its out!!!
> 
> IT'S OUUUUUUTTT!
> 
> OMEGA 4.0 VINS!



Just as you suspected, this got death threats. 
We're gonna have to come up with a sarcasm mark for......well....just about every post in this thread. 
Maybe a sign we hang around your necks or big fireworks that spell out "fake". I dunno. 
I just know it needs to be something _REALLY_ fucking obvious and unmistakable as a plank to the forehead because people still aren't getting the theme, here.


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 4, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> They fixed the Spider exploit on the O3DS so basically anything that has to do with the browser is blocked. But O3DS users who own a GW might be able to install the old browser via devmenu


 


MrJason005 said:


> what's the point of installing an exploited browser inside of an exploited firmware (via gateway mode)


 


Axido said:


> People are right. Regionthree is now officially blocked.


 

Holy fuck! This means Sky3ds owners can no longer play games outside of their region again, that is a massive shock and that really sucks! 
Good thing the 3ds has a lot of good games for every region and there aren't too many good games exclusive to one region only


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Holy fuck! This means Sky3ds owners can no longer play games outside of their region again, that is a massive shock and that really sucks!
> Good thing the 3ds has a lot of good games for every region and there aren't too many good games exclusive to one region only


 
Thats why Im still waiting for GW. But the weird part is that theyre not answering to any e-mails


----------



## Lucifer666 (Mar 4, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Thats why Im still waiting for GW. But the weird part is that theyre not answering to any e-mails


 
yeah i've noticed, they used to answer but i got no reply to my last 2


----------



## marksteele (Mar 4, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Just as you suspected, this got death threats.
> We're gonna have to come up with a sarcasm mark for......well....just about every post in this thread.
> Maybe a sign we hang around your necks or big fireworks that spell out "fake". I dunno.
> I just know it needs to be something _REALLY_ fucking obvious and unmistakable as a plank to the forehead because people still aren't getting the theme, here.


 

Perhaps we could just lock out the people in this thread who are trolling release dates? The jokes dead and it just annoys everyone because "hey what if it actually IS up". I hate to disagree with you but the original "theme" for this thread was asking when it was coming out, not "BS replies about the new gateway update being out"


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 4, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Holy fuck! This means Sky3ds owners can no longer play games outside of their region again, that is a massive shock and that really sucks!
> Good thing the 3ds has a lot of good games for every region and there aren't too many good games exclusive to one region only


 

EX Troopers (intense cell shaded cutscenes are text heavy)  Gundam the 3D battle (very playable) Just to name a few noteworthy titles that will never get a Localization


----------



## Runehasa (Mar 4, 2015)

marksteele said:


> Perhaps we could just lock out the people in this thread who are trolling release dates? The jokes dead and it just annoys everyone because "hey what if it actually IS up". I hate to disagree with you but the original "theme" for this thread was asking when it was coming out, not "BS replies about the new gateway update being out"


 
Takes 5 seconds to confirm or deny by going to gateway-3ds website.  Just ignore them


----------



## marksteele (Mar 4, 2015)

Runehasa said:


> Takes 5 seconds to confirm or deny by going to gateway-3ds website. Just ignore them


 

I'm well aware but it's not my point. He was implying the fault lies with the people who belive the trolls.


----------



## satel (Mar 4, 2015)

marksteele said:


> Perhaps we could just lock out the people in this thread who are trolling release dates? The jokes dead and it just annoys everyone because "hey what if it actually IS up". I hate to disagree with you but the original "theme" for this thread was asking when it was coming out, not "BS replies about the new gateway update being out"


 

fully agree here & they should start with Garyoprah & 2Hack the 2 most useless trolls ever,garyopa probably does it because he is instructed by the gateway team to keep the noobs interest alive in the product aka profit $$ & 2Hack does it because of a mental issue with his mode swings,maybe every time he gets laid he gets too excited or maybe it's something else more serious.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 4, 2015)

marksteele said:


> Perhaps we could just lock out the people in this thread who are trolling release dates? The jokes dead and it just annoys everyone because "hey what if it actually IS up". I hate to disagree with you but the original "theme" for this thread was asking when it was coming out, not "BS replies about the new gateway update being out"



You're more than welcome to disagree. I'm totally fine with that. 
And you're absolutely correct, the original intent was not "lets screw around while we wait....and wait....and wait.....and wait...."
As it has been noted, this thread could have been locked after one post "no update yet" and it would have remained perfectly accurate to this day.
And it would be boring as hell. 
Yes I could lock fifty some-odd people out of the thread but I'm _trying_ to keep an atmosphere of levity here rather than one of hostility. (admit it, this place was pretty damn hostile for a while) And after those fifty people were gone the five or six people left wouldn't have much to do apart from hand out pitchforks and torches to the newcomers. 

If and when the update is actually released it needs to have it's own thread. 
After confirmation that thread will be posted as soon as possible on the front page. 
Then we'll move this thread to the EoF where it should be.
But if we moved it there now, I guarantee a newcomer would pop up with a new thread saying "so uh, any news about the Gateway" within a couple of hours.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 4, 2015)

Here, take this


----------



## typ0 (Mar 4, 2015)

This isn't the first place you will hear about the update. You probably won't even have to click near this post, just look out for the 100 new threads posting with "FIRST".
I feel really bad for the mods here, you earn your keep that's for sure.


----------



## marksteele (Mar 4, 2015)

typ0 said:


> This isn't the first place you will hear about the update. You probably won't even have to click near this post, just look out for the 100 new threads posting with "FIRST".
> I feel really bad for the mods here, you earn your keep that's for sure.


 

lol, you make it sound like that's NOT normal for any public forum


----------



## davhuit (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Guys quick! Its out!!!
> 
> IT'S OUUUUUUTTT!
> 
> OMEGA 4.0 VINS!



Though I don't care (didn't even checked as I have checked this morning), reported the message to a mod for fake information.

It's not because some sillys people post silly things that everyone has to do the same. If they jump from a cliff, will you do the same?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 4, 2015)

davhuit said:


> Though I don't care (didn't even checked as I have checked this morning), reported the message to a mod for fake information.
> 
> It's not because some sillys people post silly things that everyone has to do the same. If they jump from a cliff, will you do the same?



You totally looked, didn't you?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Just as you suspected, this got death threats.
> We're gonna have to come up with a sarcasm mark for......well....just about every post in this thread.
> Maybe a sign we hang around your necks or big fireworks that spell out "fake". I dunno.
> I just know it needs to be something _REALLY_ fucking obvious and unmistakable as a plank to the forehead because people still aren't getting the theme, here.


Lol, I added it to the post now because it seems people are still having issues. >.>

Even though I was responding to Sonicx64's comment about vins wave 4 avatars. :/


----------



## pedrobarca (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Lol, I added it to the post now because it seems people are still having issues. >.>
> 
> Even though I was responding to Sonicx64's comment about vins wave 4 avatars. :/


Why is a Canadian fan of André Schürrle?


----------



## storm75x (Mar 4, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> 10 more days until pi Day
> 
> pi = 3.1415926535897932384626433832795...
> Not 3.0415926535897932384626433832795...
> ...



3.14 =/= Food
Make Pi edible then I will gladly talk.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 4, 2015)

storm75x said:


> 3.14 =/= Food
> Make Pi edible then I will gladly talk.








yes we are not an imageboard so i have text here too


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

pedrobarca said:


> Why is a Canadian fan of André Schürrle?


Why not? Love that dude  
Football in north America is kinda big tbh


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 4, 2015)

π=νόστιμη πίτα
Still a pie!


----------



## pedrobarca (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Why not? Love that dude
> Football in north America is kinda big tbh


I always thought you guys were more into ice hockey. And I know that the Canadian football team is pretty crappy unlike the US team which is quite good. Schürrle is definitively a great player. Would have loved to see him playing in Spain, but he went back to Germany...


----------



## storm75x (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Why not? Love that dude
> Football in north America is kinda big tbh


Please refer *football* as *American football*. *Soccor* is the only sport that could truely be called *football*.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 4, 2015)

storm75x said:


> Please refer *football* as *American football*. *Soccor* is the only sport that could truely be called *football*.



You're still referring to it as football... I personally like handegg


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

storm75x said:


> Please refer *football* as *American football*. *Soccor* is the only sport that could truely be called *football*.


Yea.... I was talking about the one true football. The one Andre Schurrle plays.

I don't ever watch american football/hand egg/ w/e ya wanna call it.


pedrobarca said:


> I always thought you guys were more into ice hockey. And I know that the Canadian football team is pretty crappy unlike the US team which is quite good. Schürrle is definitively a great player. Would have loved to see him playing in Spain, but he went back to Germany...


Ice hockey is bigger, but that doesn't mean we don't watch a bit of football either. I have never even attended a pro hockey game tbh

Younger population like football more than the older population though. Also our youth development is shite, so that explains our poor teams


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack
This is it, dude...
it's finally here.
It's now or never.


----------



## DarkKaine (Mar 4, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> 2Hack
> This is it, dude...
> it's finally here.
> It's now or never.
> -snip-


 
I like how your signature actually has the skeleton's finger on the F5 key.


----------



## GorbseBaind (Mar 4, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> 2Hack
> This is it, dude...
> it's finally here.
> It's now or never.


 

Why now? What timezone are you basing that on?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 4, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> Why now? What timezone are you basing that on?


GMT -7 Mountain Time I think, it's the same timezone as western Texas.



DarkKaine said:


> I like how your signature actually has the skeleton's finger on the F5 key.


Quite fitting isn't it? XD
Poor guy died pressing F5 while waiting for the update announcement.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Mar 4, 2015)

"United Kingdom, The item was posted on 4-Mar-2015 and is being processed for delivery to the addressee."

My Sky3DS is on it's way. I didn't get it because of the GateWait. I got it because it'll be interesting to find out how it works. :3
GateWay will always be superior in my opinion based on full region free + homebrew support without needing to use "RegionThree" or "Ninjhax"

>Buy region-locked game
>Dump ROM
>Profit

>N3DS? SOON™


----------



## jaynecobb (Mar 4, 2015)

i'm waiting for modchipwarehouse to update my sky3ds order. it's been stuck on processing since monday morning.

dammitt, i get impatient gatewaiting and now i'm waiting for the sky3ds. apparently i am not meant to play on my n3dsxl that my wife is grimming me over buying.

i was hoping that buying the sky3ds would be the push that released the update since that is always my luck.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

jaynecobb said:


> i'm waiting for modchipwarehouse to update my sky3ds order. it's been stuck on processing since monday morning.
> 
> dammitt, i get impatient gatewaiting and now i'm waiting for the sky3ds. apparently i am not meant to play on my n3dsxl that my wife is grimming me over buying.
> 
> i was hoping that buying the sky3ds would be the push that released the update since that is always my luck.


Nah, when you have shitty luck, the update releases the moment the Sky3DS package arrives and is opened


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Nah, when you have shitty luck, the update releases the moment the Sky3DS package arrives and is opened


As soon as he opens the package, he will receive a "You have 1 new alert(s)" notification in GBATemp for this thread, he opens it and finds out that a user (all excited and overhyped) posted a link to the update on Gateway's site.

Epic fail.


----------



## GorbseBaind (Mar 4, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> As soon as he opens the package, he will receive a "1 new reply" notification in GBATemp for this thread, he opens it and finds out that a user (all excited and overhyped) posted a link to the update on Gateway's site.
> 
> Epic fail.


 

Well then, hurry the fuck up and open that package.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Nah, when you have shitty luck, the update releases the moment the Sky3DS package arrives and is opened


 
In all honesty... I hope it happens. XD
I don't really mind owning both cards since I could play local multiplayer if someone doesn't have a game.


----------



## logg (Mar 4, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> In all honesty... I hope it happens. XD
> I don't really mind owning both cards since I could play local multiplayer if someone doesn't have a game.


Can be done with one gateway too, but your friend would have to have a gateway compatible 3ds, or you'd need an extra 3ds.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Mar 4, 2015)

logg said:


> Can be done with one gateway too, but your friend would have to have a gateway compatible 3ds, or you'd need an extra 3ds.


 
Well, implying my friend does not have N3DS or Sky3DS/GW.
I use Sky3DS on N3DS or GW on the original 3DS. You can't lose!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

logg said:


> Can be done with one gateway too, but your friend would have to have a gateway compatible 3ds, or you'd need an extra 3ds.


Also, you would have to have the main game being run via CIA, no?


----------



## XenoWarrior (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Also, you would have to have the main game being run via CIA, no?


 
Ah, good point!
So many possibilities.

I wonder if what people have been saying is true though...
What if GW are waiting for KARL3DS? 
(Doubt it since they showed it working beforehand)

I'm not entirely sure why they're waiting. Hopefully they'll explain this when they release.


----------



## logg (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Also, you would have to have the main game being run via CIA, no?


Correct. You can't remove the gateway card if you load the game from it.


XenoWarrior said:


> Well, implying my friend does not have N3DS or Sky3DS/GW.
> I use Sky3DS on N3DS or GW on the original 3DS. You can't lose!


Yeah, the conditions are such that it's still nice to have a plug-and-play card for your friend.


----------



## jaynecobb (Mar 4, 2015)

anyone here order from modchipwarehouse before? any kind of problems?

they state on their site that orders ship within 24 hours and that they respond to email inquiries within 24, but my order is still pending from monday morning and it has now been more than 24 hours on the email followup.

hopefully they can get this thing together so i can play some games!


----------



## redboyke (Mar 4, 2015)

does it realy matter jayne? DOES IT!!??


----------



## iViperz (Mar 4, 2015)

Pliz I want See Eye Ays on my New 3DS


----------



## ehnoah (Mar 4, 2015)

No news lalala


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> No news lalala


  I want a Pepsi


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 4, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> No news lalala



But we have an official update thread with absolutely zero spam! _(and only minute amounts of trolling)_
So we've got that going for us.


----------



## ody81 (Mar 4, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> But we have an official update thread with absolutely zero spam! _(and only minute amounts of trolling)_
> So we've got that going for us.


 

THANKYOU!

And you left out: No circlejerk


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 4, 2015)

ody81 said:


> And you left out: No circlejerk




aaaaaactually there is a circlejerk going on behind the scenes....


----------



## pikanag (Mar 4, 2015)

when is supercard dstwo+ coming out? when will this bull shit gayway come out? its been like 3 months


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 4, 2015)

pikanag said:


> when is supercard dstwo+ coming out? when will this bull shit gayway come out? its been like 3 months


The irony...


----------



## ody81 (Mar 4, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> aaaaaactually there is a circlejerk going on behind the scenes....


 

LMAO, you just made my evening sir XD

Seriously though, we really needed an ACTUAL information thread.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 4, 2015)

ody81 said:


> LMAO, you just made my evening sir XD
> 
> Seriously though, we really needed an ACTUAL information thread.



If we had actual information it would be in the sticky.


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 4, 2015)

we need a thread tat gets updated with the real rumors lol no the trolololo ones. not that it matters our "real" rumor sources have let us down like 4 times now.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 4, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> we need a thread tat gets updated with the real rumors lol no the trolololo ones. not that it matters our "real" rumor sources have let us down like 4 times now.


 

I'd like to point out that the trololo rumors have been precisely as accurate as these real rumors of which you speak.

edit: Honestly I really do wish we had real rumors to give you. Seriously. It would make everyone's life better. But we don't. So all I can do now is keep torches unlit, pitchforks blunted, and keep at least some of the people here smiling.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

pikanag said:


> when is supercard dstwo+ coming out? when will this bull shit gayway come out? its been like 3 months


Yea, sell your gateway and buy a DSTwo+ so you can wait more tiems.


----------



## DragonSky (Mar 4, 2015)

I'll take a guess for 9th March.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

DragonSky said:


> I'll take a guess for 9th March.


If it doesn't release tonight, we'll be having a Pepsi competition


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> If it doesn't release tonight, we'll be having a Pepsi competition


 

what pepsi competition?????????
I just finished this fricken exam where I needed to learn fricken 500 pages of documents yaaaaay 

Where is the papsi competition? Can I still apply? Is it against Gateway users?



Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I'd like to point out that the trololo rumors have been precisely as accurate as these real rumors of which you speak.
> 
> edit: Honestly I really do wish we had real rumors to give you. Seriously. It would make everyone's life better. But we don't. So all I can do now is keep torches unlit, pitchforks blunted, and keep at least some of the people here smiling.


 


Honestly said, dear Vulpes, but noone can destroy my smile on my face right now ;D (Well maybe I will be a bit mad if u would ban me... but )


----------



## alepman90 (Mar 4, 2015)

So are we there yet ?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> what pepsi competition?????????
> I just finished this fricken exam where I needed to learn fricken 500 pages of documents yaaaaay
> 
> Where is the papsi competition? Can I still apply? Is it against Gateway users?
> ...


Pls wait for more soon. We will announce it after some more tiems.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 4, 2015)

DO IT NOW


----------



## Breith (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> If it doesn't release tonight, we'll be having a Pepsi competition


 
Tic tac tic tac goes the clock!
I'll have my Pepsi!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

Breith said:


> Tic tac tic tac goes the clock!
> I'll have my Pepsi!


That's what you think  >


----------



## Breith (Mar 4, 2015)

By the way, no more *reliable* new informations? Gary ?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 4, 2015)

wait we have timezones to consder too, it not over till its no longer march 4th anywhere in the world


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> wait we have timezones to consder too, it not over till its no longer march 4th anywhere in the world


EST is the best of all timezones  

But I would _happily_ do a later timezone.


----------



## Suthek (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> EST is the best of all timezones
> 
> But I would _happily_ do a later timezone.


 

You're being too specific on your release date of this competition.
Just say "soon".

That said, for the competition itself you'd need to consider time zones too.
Possible situation: If it were to release Mar 15th at 1AM EST.
Someone could argue their prediction of Mar 14th was correct PST.

You'd then have to have a battle to the death of whoever picked Mar 14th vs Mar 15th.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

Suthek said:


> You're being too specific on your release date of this competition.
> Just say "soon".
> 
> That said, for the competition itself you'd need to consider time zones too.
> ...


Lol, well I have to select some timezone, otherwise the next person in line will be salty over missing the draw since it was technically in their timezone. 

At least EST will mean I am awake, or rather, should be awake to see the result or the day and switch it up.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 4, 2015)

But isn't GMT the most standard and average time zone possible?


----------



## Kay|s7eR (Mar 4, 2015)

Gateway will release their update once there are no more NN3DS with a 9.2 or previous firmware on sale.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 4, 2015)

Kay|s7eR said:


> Gateway will release their update once there are no more NN3DS with a 9.2 or previous firmware on sale.


Yeah, cause only then they'll earn some serious cash


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> But isn't GMT the most standard and average time zone possible?


But I am betting on a 12am GMT release from gateway. So it will be a bit tricky.


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> If it doesn't release tonight, we'll be having a Pepsi competition


 
DID YOU SAY PEPSI?!?!?!?!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 4, 2015)

Kay|s7eR said:


> Gateway will release their update once there are no more NN3DS with a 9.2 or previous firmware on sale.


 
Fixed.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> DID YOU SAY PEPSI?!?!?!?!



Have the tune stuck in my head now lol


----------



## Fatalanus (Mar 4, 2015)

waitwait is still touching themselves it seems.


----------



## Suthek (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> But I am betting on a 12am GMT release from gateway. So it will be a bit tricky.


 

Is there a separate bet on what timezone midnight it will release on? (regardless of day.)


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 4, 2015)

Meanwhile, KARL3DS is making some huge progress.


----------



## Suthek (Mar 4, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Meanwhile, KARL3DS is making some huge progress.


 

When's the release date for KARL3DS? "Soon"
When it comes to deliverables, it looks like they are both tied.

The only difference is one is a business and one is a group of peers creating something through social media. Inherently the latter will have a more transparent level of activity.


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 4, 2015)

Did I play the song yet?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Suthek said:


> Is there a separate bet on what timezone midnight it will release on? (regardless of day.)


but it will be released in every timezone.....unless your prediction is that it can only be released _"at midnight" _.....but on a unknown date, unknown timezone, meaning your window of being correct is a 1 minute window


----------



## ehnoah (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks for the no Spam thread 

Sticky it for my Browser so I can just click there and not need to check 30 pages xD


----------



## Dragaan (Mar 4, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> but it will be released in every timezone.....unless your prediction is that it can only be released _"at midnight" _.....but on a unknown date, unknown timezone, meaning your window of being correct is a 1 minute window


 
basically why 2hack's earlier prediction was so sketchy to begin with


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack you should have made the bet on Wii U homebrew or Karl3DS instead of the GW release. 
So much shit to handle for a Nintendo consoles owner. XD


----------



## Suthek (Mar 4, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> basically why 2hack's earlier prediction was so sketchy to begin with


 
It would be closest to midnight. 
You'd have a 29 minute window and 59 seconds. 
If it were released at exactly 30 minutes after the hour, you'd have to have a sudden death mode  between those two people. 

Otherwise, you could do closest to midnight without going over. (think Price is Right TV Show.)


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 4, 2015)

I dont care for countdown anymore guys. Since in my brain gateway already released 3.1 with n3ds support, which makes 2hack win for his prediction! 

U should consider its another time line in my brain


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Mar 4, 2015)

Any news?


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 4, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Any news?


no.


----------



## Suthek (Mar 4, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Any news?


S-O-O-ON! (leaked information provided by tony the tiger.)


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Mar 4, 2015)

GG
I think I am gonna buy a retail game to kill some time... I am really bored playing mario kart over and over again :S. At least I have my old 3ds to play on but still I have spent 200euro on a console that I don't use...


----------



## callmebob (Mar 4, 2015)

S-8-8-N..... Really. Gateway jumped shipped. Even GaryOprah and Sony can´t honestly believe that they´re still around.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 4, 2015)

2hack why did you let us down???


----------



## Suthek (Mar 4, 2015)

callmebob said:


> S-8-8-N..... Really. Gateway jumped shipped. Even GaryOprah and Sony can´t honestly believe that they´re still around.


 
Link? I never saw that mentioned by Sony or GaryOpa.
Either way, Tony the tiger is totally credible.

Proof? He said frosted flakes were great.
And they are.

He says gateway will release soon™.
And they will.



guitarheroknight said:


> 2hack why did you let us down???


 
What does the 1.6180339887 mean under your name? I think it's an Easter Egg for release. 
I took 365(days)/1.6180339887 and it gave me 225.5
This leads me to think the Gateway release will be August 14th at Noon. (The 225th day of the year.)
That said, the leading 1.xxx suggests this could be August 14th of 2016. 

For the pepsi challenge, I pick August 14th 2015/2016 and the release shall be at noon guitarheroknight timezone. (That's an official timezone now.)


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 4, 2015)

Suthek said:


> What does the 1.6180339887 mean under your name? I think it's an Easter Egg for release.
> I took 365(days)/1.6180339887 and it gave me 225.5
> This leads me to think the Gateway release will be August 14th at Noon. (The 225th day of the year.)
> That said, the leading 1.xxx suggests this could be August 14th of 2016.
> ...


It is just the golden ratio, that is embedded in all forces of nature, including Gatewait development cycle length.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

Suthek said:


> What does the 1.6180339887 mean under your name? I think it's an Easter Egg for release.
> I took 365(days)/1.6180339887 and it gave me 225.5
> This leads me to think the Gateway release will be August 14th at Noon. (The 225th day of the year.)
> That said, the leading 1.xxx suggests this could be August 14th of 2016.
> ...


You don't decide the date, it's a roulette so random ppl get chosen for each day is what I was thinking. 

So we'll have one person super hyped at least each day 

If anyone can think of a better process that is fair and suspenseful, I'll happily listen


----------



## Qtis (Mar 4, 2015)

Eh, just FYI. It may take at least the time of something to ship to Europe from China. Not saying anything else, but just so you know.

(and no, this post does not mean you will need new hardware. Just shipping times..)


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

Qtis said:


> Eh, just FYI. It may take at least the time of something to ship to Europe from China. Not saying anything else, but just so you know.
> 
> (and no, this post does not mean you will need new hardware. Just shipping times..)


Nah, a shipment of gw's would have priority shipping I think. It isn't just one unit, it is a lot of time sensitive carts, worth a lot of money. Also, the less time it's in the air, the less chance of it getting caught in customs I think(correct me if I'm wrong.)


----------



## Suthek (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Nah, a shipment of gw's would have priority shipping I think. It isn't just one unit, it is a lot of time sensitive carts, worth a lot of money. Also, the less time it's in the air, the less chance of it getting caught in customs I think(correct me if I'm wrong.)


 
Where I worked before, we did international shipping to/from china of our product. (not illegal product mind you but that's not relevant to my story.)
We'd ship 6 figures worth of product and it would still take quite a while. Mainly with getting stuff into China though. Getting stuff out was slow but not AS slow.

**edit.
"Overnight" into china took around 1.5 weeks. (it felt like infinite days and tracking information was pretty much non-existent. UPS said delivered but it definitely wasn't.)
"Overnight" out of china took about 1 week. (4ish business days.)


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 4, 2015)

Suthek said:


> Link? I never saw that mentioned by Sony or GaryOpa.
> Either way, Tony the tiger is totally credible.
> 
> Proof? He said frosted flakes were great.
> ...


 
Proof that some things are made by design.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> If it doesn't release tonight, we'll be having a Pepsi competition


I'm in! 

Hmmm...
I Guess... Within the next 3,582,720 years! 

Gimme mah Pepsi! 

But really if someone accurately guesses I will send them a Pepsi.


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 4, 2015)

jaynecobb said:


> i'm waiting for modchipwarehouse to update my sky3ds order. it's been stuck on processing since monday morning.
> 
> dammitt, i get impatient gatewaiting and now i'm waiting for the sky3ds. apparently i am not meant to play on my n3dsxl that my wife is grimming me over buying.
> 
> i was hoping that buying the sky3ds would be the push that released the update since that is always my luck.


 
Same here with my Sky3DS order from 3dsgamerworld, on backorder.

Seems many are jumping from the *Gatewait* boat into the *NoStock-NoSky* one...


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 4, 2015)

Seems like KARL3DS is going to beat gateway


----------



## Raymond7 (Mar 4, 2015)

cant we just conjure the gateway update via magic?, dark magic?
Tomorrow 5th march its full moon. If we all channel the full moons power and chant the magic words we might call upon the gateway update


----------



## bytor (Mar 4, 2015)

Don't look at me, I'm living in Tottenham...virgins are in short supply here so I'm not going to be able to make the sacrifice lmfao


----------



## Raymond7 (Mar 4, 2015)

bytor said:


> Don't look at me, I'm living in Tottenham...virgins are in short supply here so I'm not going to be able to make the sacrifice lmfao


From seeing your picture you seem a troll/ogre/zombie. Troll/ogrel/zombie are magical creatures. Maybe if you can send me some blood i might use that on the next full moon to summon the gateway update


----------



## Suthek (Mar 4, 2015)

I just ordered Pokemon Alpha Sapphire to tide me over $35 after tax shipped. 
Also ordered Mario Party 10 for $40 after tax shipped. 

For my Canadian brothers, you should check out shop.ca. Pretty sweet deals. I order all my new release games from them. 
(Like shop.ca on facebook for $20 off $50.)
(User Paypal to pay and get $50 off $125) (Targeted offer. Paypal promotion that paypal emails out.)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 4, 2015)

Raymond7 said:


> cant we just conjure the gateway update via magic?, dark magic?
> Tomorrow 5th march its full moon. If we all channel the full moons power and chant the magic words we might call upon the gateway update



We could try but the problem is that we can't all see the moon at the same time. 
Stupid time zones


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Stupid time zones


Not stupid imo. If the world was flat, and we could all see the same moon at the same time, then that might also mean I'm easier to find. And I know there are people out there calling for my head. I'd rather not be easy to get to  

At least this way, there are less people that can and want to kill me. 

I'm on VinsCool's good side [for now], and he's the closest one to me that I know of


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I'm on VinsCool's good side *[for now]*, and he's the closest one to me that I know of


For now?
Does that mean a potential treat/betrayal could occur?

You filthy little thing. 
Where's my update then? XD


----------



## Suthek (Mar 4, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> *NoSky* one...


 

This just reminded me of James Bond - Golden Eye.
Russian for "No" (as translated by someone who doesn't know russian.)
"No-ski. "
(I'm aware that isn't real russian.)


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> For now?
> Does that mean a potential treat/betrayal could occur?
> 
> You filthy little thing.
> Where's my update then? XD



Idk, vins has mood swings. As long as I keep producing enough bullshit for him to read, he should be occupied  

Pls wait for more soon


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 4, 2015)

Suthek said:


> This just reminded me of James Bond - Golden Eye.
> Russian for "No" (as translated by someone who doesn't know russian.)
> "No-ski. "
> (I'm aware that isn't real russian.)


 

NoSki?
Sounds Polish to me... or maybe Basques ??


----------



## ryanjf97 (Mar 4, 2015)

speaking of timezones, apparently they're changing South Australia's Timezone to prevent TV spoilers....


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 4, 2015)

Guys, there is definitely something in the pitch dark black side of this thread. It is definitely on its way, though it might not be what you thought of (gateway). Buuut

You will get more info soon enough and be prepared for a hype train to start its engine again. Right now its getting fueled and prepared to run. As soon as we finish, there will be a release of the next gbatemp thing  

Never forget, 
Support the innovators and not the imitators ~ as usual always enjoy ~ 

Release imminent soon ~ <-- this is not a trademarked one by gateway


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 4, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Guys, there is definitely something in the pitch dark black side of this thread. It is definitely on its way, though it might not be what you thought of (gateway). Buuut
> 
> You will get more info soon enough and be prepared for a hype train to start its engine again. Right now its getting fueled and prepared to run. As soon as we finish, there will be a release of the next gbatemp thing
> 
> ...


Where does this come from?
Troll Train? XD


----------



## GorbseBaind (Mar 4, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Guys, there is definitely something in the pitch dark black side of this thread. It is definitely on its way, though it might not be what you thought of (gateway). Buuut (...)


 

Then I don't give a shit. Hijack some other threads.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Where does this come from?
> Troll Train? XD


You will know after a bit of tiems


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 4, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Where does this come from?
> Troll Train? XD



Dont try to derail it when it didnt even start buddy. Be patient and wait. And to your question: Trolls are forbidden. They get slaughtered and stabbed onto sticks to buuuurn


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 4, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Guys, there is definitely something in the pitch dark black side of this thread. It is definitely on its way, though it might not be what you thought of (gateway). Buuut
> 
> You will get more info soon enough and be prepared for a hype train to start its engine again. Right now its getting fueled and prepared to run. As soon as we finish, there will be a release of the next gbatemp thing
> 
> ...


 
KARL3DS ?


----------



## XenoWarrior (Mar 4, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Seems like KARL3DS is going to beat gateway


 
If KARL3DS beats GateWay, then I'm selling my GW and Sky3DS. XD


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 4, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Dont try to derail it when it didnt even start buddy. Be patient and wait. And to your question: Trolls are forbidden. They get slaughtered and stabbed onto sticks to buuuurn


I haven't been stuck nor burnt yet due to my previous trolling activities.
Then what is it?


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 4, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> Then I don't give a shit. Hijack some other threads.



Pls noone wanted your shit.  u dont give a shit? Fine by me. I would be srsly annoyed if u did, thus its exactly because of ppl like u, noone would ever want to announce sth before releasing.




ShadowOne333 said:


> I haven't been stuck nor burnt yet due to my previous trolling activities.
> Then what is it?



Hmm maybe u got a charm or sth.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I haven't been stuck nor burnt yet due to my previous trolling activities.
> Then what is it?


_PEPSI MANNNNN_



Xenophy said:


> Pls noone wanted your shit.


GG. 10/10. You win the argument hahaha


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 4, 2015)

GorbseBaind said:


> Get off your high horse and suck a fat one.



Now now... That hurt NOT


----------



## zoogie (Mar 4, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Seems like KARL3DS is going to beat gateway


Beat Gateway to what, a homebrew-only update? Didn't know Gateway did those.


----------



## oxenh (Mar 4, 2015)

Soo, nothing new about gatewait?


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 4, 2015)

oxenh said:


> Soo, nothing new about gatewait?



Gaitwait is getting to the next level I guess. Just wait and see


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 4, 2015)

The release date is well hidden


----------



## oxenh (Mar 4, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Gaitwait is getting to the next level I guess. Just wait and see


Good, this  thread is the only thing that keep me amused for now


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 4, 2015)

Another sick game being played.. How long before someone calls it?


----------



## XenoWarrior (Mar 4, 2015)

zoogie said:


> Beat Gateway to what, a homebrew-only update? Didn't know Gateway did those.


 
KARL3DS claims to allow bypass of region-locked (retail) cards. I certainly hope it works since it would be nice to just stick any old card in there without going through an exploit method.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 4, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Another sick game being played.. How long before someone calls it?



Nope no sick game. U should know me pretty well by now chief. ~ 
If I say there will be sth hiding in the dark then there is. Though it might not be what u expect


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 4, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Nope no sick game. U should know me pretty well by now chief. ~
> If I say there will be sth hiding in the dark then there is. Though it might not be what u expect



Oh mah goodness. Alright, I'll give you the botd. Only cuz I like you. Oo


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 4, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> KARL3DS claims to allow bypass of region-locked (retail) cards. I certainly hope it works since it would be nice to just stick any old card in there without going through an exploit method.


 
I would think you can use KARL3DS to get back RegionFree to Sky3DS.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 4, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> I would think you can use KARL3DS to get back RegionFree to Sky3DS.


Not possible.
Karl3DS is only working on FW <9.2
RegionFree got blocked in the latest 9.5 FW.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Mar 4, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> I would think you can use KARL3DS to get back RegionFree to Sky3DS.


Sorry, that makes no sense to me?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 4, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Not possible.
> Karl3DS is only working on FW <9.2
> RegionFree got blocked in the latest 9.5 FW.





XenoWarrior said:


> Sorry, that makes no sense to me?


yeah, but once karl3ds is released, it will be very close to what gateway offers in terms of features, emunand, homebrew region free etc, same limitations in regards to FW, but it will support the n3DS......which would pretty much make KARL3DS a sort of convert your sky3ds into a gateway style setup, only thing it will be missing is cia installation, eshop games/dlc....and game mods, but even some of those are being considered for karl3ds, all in all if gateway doesn't release "soon" karl3DS+Sky3DS becomes a viable option for many


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 4, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> yeah, but once karl3ds is released, it will be very close to what gateway offers in terms of features, emunand, homebrew region free etc, same limitations in regards to FW, but it will support the n3DS......which would pretty much make KARL3DS a sort of convert your sky3ds into a gateway style setup, only thing it will be missing is cia installation, eshop games/dlc....and game mods, but even some of those are being considered for karl3ds, all in all if gateway doesn't release "soon" karl3DS+Sky3DS becomes a viable option for many


Sky3DS would still have to struggle for CIA, eShop and other stuff, including DLC and the limitation of having a 9.2 console, because Karl3DS uses so to run the exploit due to Cubic Ninja being patched in 9.3.
If you have a Sky3DS with >9.2 FW, then you are done for, no emuNAND from Karl3DS.
EmuNAND is in the works for sure, but we cannot be sure yet as to what features will become available once it is complete.
Remember they are limiting everything they are doing to avoid piracy of any sort, so that will limit Sky3DS too to play only ROMs of games but with an emuNAND now. Hopefully some CIA installation but only of homebrew apps.



Xenophy said:


> Aye sir, just did it
> Hopefully yes
> 
> The release of what will be coming in details will be out in the next 8 hours. If not I can assure u that it will be out within the next 24 hours.
> Since its me and another user deciding when to release the details, its pretty much in our hands and not by anyone others.


You tempting little creature.
You got me curious now.
I'll be on the lookout for the upcoming 24 hours then, just to be sure.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 4, 2015)

Why  do I have a feeling this is just for the attention?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Why  do I have a feeling this is just for the attention?


Well, a shit ton of trolls will make you cautions, and that's fair


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Well, a shit ton of trolls will make you cautions, and that's fair


 
True, true Im guessing in the end it will end up to be a pun or something silly and people will start a mob or whatnot and so on. Th regular stuff


----------



## iViperz (Mar 4, 2015)

That gateway announcement thread genuinely got me excited, until I read the post...


----------



## jwilks5579 (Mar 4, 2015)

just got my new 3ds xl now the gateway waiting game begins good thing i still have my old xl


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 4, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> Sorry, that makes no sense to me?


 

So (KARL3D+EMUNAND>9.2)+SKY3DS+Out of Region Title != Joy?
I guess I'm reading the KARL thread wrong, my mistake.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> So (KARL3D+EMUNAND>9.2)+SKY3DS+Out of Region Title != Joy?
> I guess I'm reading the KARL thread wrong, my mistake.


 
KARL3DS won't use regionthree but a similar to "gateway classic mode region free" feature.


----------



## cutterjohn (Mar 5, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> So (KARL3D+EMUNAND>9.2)+SKY3DS+Out of Region Title != Joy?
> I guess I'm reading the KARL thread wrong, my mistake.


I dunno I'm pretty happy with sky3ds except for their exceedingly stupid ROM/button push thing.  They SHOULD be able to implement a firmware menu select of ROM and then when quit to rom back to menu select again...

What I mean is that instead of boot to whatever last image was then button press for next ROM in list, would be:
boot -> menu select fake cart
select image w/in the select fake cart -> written to whatever they use to keep track of current rom image w/button push(i.e. fake button pusehs to select it if necessary)
run said image -> quit
default back to menuselect fake card again and restart process
not perfect, but it should be doable somehow...

I wonder if the gateway card(s) that I received are even functional...

opcorn:  :salute:


----------



## LinkKenedy (Mar 5, 2015)

Not that the update came out today?


----------



## ninjanick999 (Mar 5, 2015)

cutterjohn said:


> I dunno I'm pretty happy with sky3ds except for their exceedingly stupid ROM/button push thing. They SHOULD be able to implement a firmware menu select of ROM and then when quit to rom back to menu select again...
> 
> What I mean is that instead of boot to whatever last image was then button press for next ROM in list, would be:
> boot -> menu select fake cart
> ...


This might not be possible based on how sky3ds works. If I understand correctly sky3ds fakes out the 3ds as if it was a cartridge, this is why it will work on consoles above 9.2. Some sort of verification is used to load the games though, so that's why you cannot run homebrew or modified ROMs. I may wrong but it looks like a ROM loader menu is not possible with their current setup because the rom must be verified in order to load.


----------



## Ritchie555 (Mar 5, 2015)

cutterjohn said:


> I dunno I'm pretty happy with sky3ds except for their exceedingly stupid ROM/button push thing. They SHOULD be able to implement a firmware menu select of ROM and then when quit to rom back to menu select again...


 
Ahem... Pirate accent:
Ahrrrr... Methinks they be waitin a while after the "blue button" for to be launchin dat feature me-laddo. They be liking to sell another "version" Tripplin de profits. AAAArrrrrrr.....

End message......


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 5, 2015)

At this point I'm wondering if it's worth keeping my na n3ds at 9.0... I kinda got it specifically for this reason.. But I'm missing out on Smash online and Pokémon.. :/ and mh4u... Soooooo


----------



## SaggyBeans (Mar 5, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> At this point I'm wondering if it's worth keeping my na n3ds at 9.0... I kinda got it specifically for this reason.. But I'm missing out on Smash online and Pokémon.. :/ and mh4u... Soooooo


 

I think its worth keeping it at 9.0. Imagine if you update and gateway releases an update with emuNAND support the next day lol. Updating to 9.5 might prevent you from ever using gateway if they are unable to provide an exploit for newer firmware versions. If you decide to go with sky keep in mind that you wont have emuNAND, region will be locked and there is a chance that Nin will patch the sky exploit in future updates... I'm in the same boat as you and I'm waiting.. luckily I have an old XL which I can use in the meanwhile.


----------



## Kikirini (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey guys, I finally took my n3ds out of the box and it doesn't have a stylus. Is that normal?


----------



## logg (Mar 5, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> At this point I'm wondering if it's worth keeping my na n3ds at 9.0... I kinda got it specifically for this reason.. But I'm missing out on Smash online and Pokémon.. :/ and mh4u... Soooooo


If you update, Gateway will definitely release their update within 24 hours. It's how the world works.


----------



## Fabbbrrr (Mar 5, 2015)

Kikirini said:


> Hey guys, I finally took my n3ds out of the box and it doesn't have a stylus. Is that normal?


That's like open a Pepsi without gas


----------



## Kikirini (Mar 5, 2015)

Fabbbrrr said:


> That's like open a Pepsi without gas


what


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2015)

Kikirini said:


> Hey guys, I finally took my n3ds out of the box and it doesn't have a stylus. Is that normal?


 
Look inside of your box, or on n3ds bottom, beside power button, you SHOULD have one


----------



## michyprima (Mar 5, 2015)

iViperz said:


> That gateway announcement thread genuinely got me excited, until I read the post...


That happened here too T.T


----------



## Sonicx64 (Mar 5, 2015)

There must be a connection to all this...


----------



## Kikirini (Mar 5, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Look inside of your box, or on n3ds bottom, beside power button, you SHOULD have one


I did check those, no dice. 
Maybe Nintendo will send me a free replacement :0


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> At this point I'm wondering if it's worth keeping my na n3ds at 9.0... I kinda got it specifically for this reason.. But I'm missing out on Smash online and Pokémon.. :/ and mh4u... Soooooo


get a nand mod....update and continue with normal usage (eshop system transfer etc) and when gateway release downgrade back to 9.0.....drop hundshamer a PM


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2015)

Kikirini said:


> I did check those, no dice.
> Maybe Nintendo will send me a free replacement :0


 
Maybe a factory error. That could have happened XD


----------



## Kikirini (Mar 5, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Maybe a factory error. That could have happened XD


Must be. I bought from a scalper (my wallet still hurts...), but the box was still unopened so I don't think it was taken. I'll call and hope for a free stylus.


----------



## Breith (Mar 5, 2015)

Kikirini said:


> I did check those, no dice.
> Maybe Nintendo will send me a free replacement :0


 
Weird, contact your reseller?


----------



## Kikirini (Mar 5, 2015)

Breith said:


> Weird, contact your reseller?


I just got off the phone with Nintendo, they're sending me a replacement one.


----------



## ninjanick999 (Mar 5, 2015)

The Gateway update is coming out on March 27th confirmed!
Proof:
1. The size of the PDF instruction manual is 1,681,192; 91+6+8+1+1+9+2)=27
2. The North American release date of the original 3ds was: March 27th
3. Finally the IP address of Gateway's website is: 199.27.135.157


----------



## jscjml (Mar 5, 2015)

ninjanick999 said:


> The Gateway update is coming out on March 27th confirmed!
> Proof:
> 1. The size of the PDF instruction manual is 1,681,192; 91+6+8+1+1+9+2)=27
> 2. The North American release date of the original 3ds was: March 27th
> 3. Finally the IP address of Gateway's website is: 199.27.135.157


 
Half Life 3 confirmed.


----------



## NgXAlex (Mar 5, 2015)

logg said:


> omelette du fromage



Omelette "au" fromage


----------



## LinkKenedy (Mar 5, 2015)

Welcome to French classes with teacher 2hack hahaha sorry


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2015)

LinkKenedy said:


> Welcome to French classes with teacher 2hack hahaha sorry




Sérieusement? "Omelette du fromage" XD 

How bad have they gone ?  I still want my pepsi!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I still want my pepsi!


 
Where can I post a contest? where do contest posts go? I need to know for something


----------



## europat (Mar 5, 2015)

Jamais sans mon pepsi !!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2015)

europat said:


> Jamais sans mon pepsi !!




Dahfuk! I never seen this ad before XD Looks like he ate a lot of puck under his helmet XD


----------



## Breith (Mar 5, 2015)

NgXAlex said:


> Omelette "au" fromage


 
 This episode of Dexter is *really* fun, but if you're like me and saw it in French when you was a kid, you don't understand why it's funny. They even correct the "du" in our translation  .


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2015)

Breith said:


> This episode of Dexter is *really* fun, but if you're like me and saw it in French when you was a kid, you don't understand why it's funny. They even correct the "du" in our translation  .


 
I don't know why is it written with "du". Was it intended? or translated with the wrong word?


----------



## Hashtastrophe (Mar 5, 2015)

Kikirini said:


> Must be. I bought from a scalper (my wallet still hurts...), but the box was still unopened so I don't think it was taken. I'll call and hope for a free stylus.


Maybe the scalper just buys and resells rare 3DS units to nab the bland stylus that comes with it. I can almost imagine an episode of "My Strange Addiction" about this.
"My Strange Addiction is... stealing Nintendo 3DS styluses and resealing the boxes. Then I eat them."


----------



## logg (Mar 5, 2015)

Breith said:


> This episode of Dexter is *really* fun, but if you're like me and saw it in French when you was a kid, you don't understand why it's funny. They even correct the "du" in our translation  .


So, he speaks French, and in the cartoon, he's learning French?


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 5, 2015)

From Urban Dictionary:

Omelette du fromage
The amazing phrase from Dexter's laboratory in the episode "The Big Cheese", when he listens to a French recording overnight to learn said language. 
This consequentially gets stuck on repeat, on this phrase. 
The next day all he can say is "omelette du fromage", actually working to his advantage in everything he does (except at the end, when his lab blows up).

Although meant to depict "cheese omelette", this phrase is grammatically incorrect. 
You should say "omelette au fromage", which means "an omelette with cheese".


----------



## LinkKenedy (Mar 5, 2015)

French is the language of love


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2015)

LinkKenedy said:


> French is the language of love


 
Le romantisme à son meilleur  


So I think we have gone offtopic far enough XD Still waiting for KARL3DS.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Le romantisme à son meilleur
> 
> 
> So I think we have gone offtopic far enough XD Still waiting for KARL3DS.


 
just a bit... _riiiiight._

Gateway + Karl3DS will be the ultimate combo  Better than GW+DSTwo, since I expect a DS and GBA emulator; both smooth and _sans _flaws


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 5, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Le romantisme à son meilleur
> 
> 
> So I think we have gone offtopic far enough XD Still waiting for KARL3DS.


 

*Gate-Waiting* /* NoStock-No Sky* and now *Killing Time for KARL*


----------



## Hashtastrophe (Mar 5, 2015)

Maybe gateway just needs tree fiddy?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

Hashtastrophe said:


> Maybe gateway just needs tree fiddy?


 
dude...

not only did you force the joke, but you forced a really bad, and over done joke from reddit...
=.="


----------



## Hashtastrophe (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> dude...
> 
> not only did you force the joke, but you forced a really bad, and over done joke from reddit...
> =.="


Kind of like this whole thread.

thatsthepoint.jpeg

Edit: I should also mention that the joke is from south park, not reddit.


----------



## Breith (Mar 5, 2015)

logg said:


> So, he speaks French, and in the cartoon, he's learning French?


 
Basically... yes.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

Hashtastrophe said:


> Kind of like this whole thread.
> 
> thatsthepoint.jpeg
> 
> Edit: I should also mention that the joke is from south park, not reddit.


 
This thread more of a place to chill imo. There are some overdone jokes, yeah, but at least they're relevant.
Ah, I don't watch south park tbf. Just really hate it >.> 
I don't watch tv at all actually lol. 
PS: I don't mean to sound like a cunt, sorry if I do


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 5, 2015)

Hashtastrophe said:


> Kind of like this whole thread.
> 
> thatsthepoint.jpeg
> 
> Edit: I should also mention that the joke is from south park, not reddit.


 
And here I thought the purpose of this thread was for everyone to get their post count over 100. (which you just did)


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> And here I thought the purpose of this thread was for everyone to get their post count over 100. (which you just did)


 
This guy should have seen my post count in the last thread.

tbf, that thread was the best GW thread that there ever was, and I doubt anyone could replicate it. Was just too good


----------



## Sonicx64 (Mar 5, 2015)

Well my Winter vacation is over, school is starting back up in China. They missed Chinese New Years just like they missed Christmas. They released Gateway Ultra on January 9th, maybe they'll release next week, hahaha... I have no more hope.


----------



## Hashtastrophe (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> PS: I don't mean to sound like a cunt, sorry if I do


It's all cool, fool. I sometimes (more than I'd like) come off like this as well. The problems with text based communications.



Smyers75 said:


> And here I thought the purpose of this thread was for everyone to get their post count over 100. (which you just did)


I'd have gotten it up sooner or later. (huehuehue) I was off by what, 2 posts before this? Just because it's mostly a pointless chatter thread doesn't mean I'm not going to use it.


----------



## desam57 (Mar 5, 2015)

Sorry if I'm late to the wait, but I'm guessing this whole March 4th release was just a myth thast came from thin air?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Mar 5, 2015)

desam57 said:


> Sorry if I'm late to the wait, but I'm guessing this whole March 4th release was just a myth thast came from thin air?


 
every release date unless from team GW themselves is a myth that came from thin air


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

desam57 said:


> Sorry if I'm late to the wait, but I'm guessing this whole March 4th release was just a myth thast came from thin air?


cearp started it by citing gamesquest1 , who is clearly a reputable member of the gw team :x


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

Anyone down for that Pepsi competition? If I were to start it up, would ppl join, or is it a waste of time? 

Just note that countries that are hard to get at won't be included. Countries in Africa, China, South America, will likely not be included. Since it is too much of a pain to include
Unless you provide a legit site where I can order at a reasonable price.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Anyone down for that Pepsi competition? If I were to start it up, would ppl join, or is it a waste of time?
> 
> Just note that countries that are hard to get at won't be included. Countries in Africa, China, South America, will likely not be included. Since it is too much of a pain to include
> Unless you provide a legit site where I can order at a reasonable price.


Is Mexico considered Sputh America?
Usually everything below USA counts as it. XD


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Anyone down for that Pepsi competition? If I were to start it up, would ppl join, or is it a waste of time?
> 
> Just note that countries that are hard to get at won't be included. Countries in Africa, China, South America, will likely not be included. Since it is too much of a pain to include
> Unless you provide a legit site where I can order at a reasonable price.


 
I'm in!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Is Mexico considered Sputh America?
> Usually everything below USA counts as it. XD


You know what, actually for countries like that, I will get you skittles, or some other treat from Canada. 

Just Pepsi is pretty expensive to ship  

Maybe we'll do skittles for everyone, hmmm


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You know what, actually for countries like that, I will get you skittles, or some other treat from Canada.
> 
> Just Pepsi is pretty expensive to ship
> 
> Maybe we'll do skittles for everyone, hmmm


 
Skittles and Pepsi and we have a win!


----------



## Ritchie555 (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You know what, actually for countries like that, I will get you skittles, or some other treat from Canada.
> 
> Just Pepsi is pretty expensive to ship
> 
> Maybe we'll do skittles for everyone, hmmm


 
Ketchup Lays.
​


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> Ketchup Lays.


 
Ketchup Doritos FTW!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> Ketchup Lays.
> ​


By the time you get it, it will be ketchup dust


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You know what, actually for countries like that, I will get you skittles, or some other treat from Canada.
> 
> Just Pepsi is pretty expensive to ship
> 
> Maybe we'll do skittles for everyone, hmmm


What about those Rockin Candies and a Pepsi?
I want my whole stomach to blow up.


----------



## Hashtastrophe (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You know what, actually for countries like that, I will get you skittles, or some other treat from Canada.
> 
> Just Pepsi is pretty expensive to ship
> 
> Maybe we'll do skittles for everyone, hmmm


Or send them smarties, yo.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> What about those Rockin Candies and a Pepsi?
> I want my whole stomach to blow up.


Hmm whatever it is, it must be easy to ship over to your country. Pepsi is such a drag to ship to mexico, since it's heavy, and might arrive blown up


----------



## Ritchie555 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hashtastrophe said:


> Or send them smarties, yo.


 
Thrills. They'll be like "dude WTF? This tastes like soap"


----------



## desam57 (Mar 5, 2015)

Oui Oui is as far as i go


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

desam57 said:


> Oui Oui is as far as i go


 
haha! mummy, he said wee wee


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> Thrills. They'll be like "dude WTF? This tastes like soap"


 
M et M's are better anyway 


desam57 said:


> Oui Oui is as far as i go


 
Oh oui, oh OUI!  If you see what I mean


----------



## Breith (Mar 5, 2015)

desam57 said:


> Oui Oui is as far as i go


 
It's enough to make a french pr0n movie.


----------



## desam57 (Mar 5, 2015)

Breith said:


> It's enough to make a french pr0n movie.



Hey ohhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

Breith said:


> It's enough to make a french pr0n movie.


 
Mmmm, I loooove watching prawns.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Mmmm, I loooove watching prawns.


 
Sooo romantique


----------



## Hashtastrophe (Mar 5, 2015)

Ritchie555 said:


> Thrills. They'll be like "dude WTF? This tastes like soap"


imgur.com/3ZEw84C

You're welcome.


----------



## desam57 (Mar 5, 2015)

a bucket of prawns is always great


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 5, 2015)

Hashtastrophe said:


> imgur.com/3ZEw84C
> 
> You're welcome.


 
lol is that a penis in a pirate hat on ur desktop?


----------



## fatpolomanjr (Mar 5, 2015)

Anyone else just love the Gateway Update Announcement Thread? With its single "There is No Update" post. It is so straight to the point.

Like Captain Tenille's "I'm a man of few words. *pause* Any questions?"


----------



## Zacks (Mar 5, 2015)

What are we talking about here....so, there's still no spcific release date of the new 3DS support firmware???


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Mar 5, 2015)

Sooo still no news and 0 email replies from gateway team 
This is getting better and better!


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 5, 2015)

Zacks said:


> What are we talking about here....so, there's still no spcific release date of the new 3DS support firmware???


 

Yup the n3ds release is not up, let me hit F5 real quick....yup, nothing new

In light of the fact that there's STILL no new gateway news I present to you a classic show intro


----------



## Zacks (Mar 5, 2015)

Jeese...Maybe that video released 3 month ago in utube just some kind of tests, they just entered the game but doing nothing, maybe it will crush & pop out during the game play, otherwise it won't take 3 month even longer...fixing bugs? Advertising?who knows.


----------



## Hashtastrophe (Mar 5, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> lol is that a penis in a pirate hat on ur desktop?


Don't you wish. _It ain't easy being black. It ain't easy being white._


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Mar 5, 2015)

Eh. However they long take, it's probably not going to be worth waiting for if I better flashcart comes out before the update (which wouldn't surprise me).


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 5, 2015)

That being so well put, and now that I have a N3DSXL, a Sky3DS on the way and useless Gatewait Card in a box, I started to look on eBay again for something to put the Gatewait into.

Are there any "New-in-the-box, never been opened/updated" O3DSXL models that *won't* work with the Gatewait?
I think that all of those models shipped with <= 9.2 on them, or am I wrong?

_I'm kinda eyeing a "Nintendo 3DS XL Gold Edition w/ NEW Super Mario Bros. 2" _for it....


----------



## dustmite (Mar 5, 2015)

My GW cart is just a useless piece of plastic for now. Maybe I will look for a way 
to finally sell it. GW Team is holding back the update for whatever reason.
That is how they value the customer. Thank you GW. No value for money.


----------



## RednaxelaNnamtra (Mar 5, 2015)

The problem is that they want the Updates to be fully working without any problems, and with a Kernel exploit and patching of the firmware files(even in ram) its poossible to brick a console.


----------



## GW3 (Mar 5, 2015)

Check gateway-3ds.com for an update.


----------



## Sonicx64 (Mar 5, 2015)

The Gateway team usually strives for perfection, or close to it. They want an easy to use exploit that even the average Joe can do. Garyopa last time stated that they were fixing problems with some regions and firmware versions. I am guessing they have the majority of regions and firmwares working, but still have quite a lot of bugs.


----------



## Energygamer3ds (Mar 5, 2015)

Gateways website is down perhaps for maintenance or perhaps for an update who knows it is down for me right now i checked the website isitdownrightnow.com it is down for everyone!!

Nevermind its back up sorry guys


----------



## Sonicx64 (Mar 5, 2015)

Energygamer3ds said:


> Gateways website is down perhaps for maintenance or perhaps for an update who knows it is down for me right now i checked the website isitdownrightnow.com it is down for everyone!!


 
It's up for me.


----------



## Energygamer3ds (Mar 5, 2015)

it was down i swear it sorry about that guys i got super excited  seriously though sorry about amping the hype i am in the same boat just waiting so hopefully its out today


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 5, 2015)

i heard a rumor its due for release on march 8th .....apparently march 8th is the new march 4th


----------



## Lucifer666 (Mar 5, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> i heard a rumor its due for release on march 8th .....apparently march 8th is the new march 4th


 

i heard a rumour that it'll release on march 32nd


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> i heard a rumour that it'll release on march 32nd


that's not 4 days though, predictions/hype deadlines should always be a maximum of 4 days in the future 

(ps i know its a fake date)


----------



## Killaclown (Mar 5, 2015)

Energygamer3ds said:


> it was down i swear it sorry about that guys i got super excited  seriously though sorry about amping the hype i am in the same boat just waiting so hopefully its out today


 
Don't worry, people hype up gateway downtime a couple times a week at least. I think most have learned to curb their hope since the bullshit countdowns, announcements that never came and that video a few months back that seems to be fake (Otherwise why no release/announcement)? At this point I think I would be more surprised that the gateway team is still working on it than not. Have faith though, I'm sure it will be here soon


----------



## Raymond7 (Mar 5, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> i heard a rumor its due for release on march 8th .....apparently march 8th is the new march 4th


Can i sacrifice you?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Raymond7 said:


> Can i sacrifice you?


ofc


----------



## wbsddgg (Mar 5, 2015)

Breith said:


> It's enough to make a french pr0n movie.


le web site ,s'il vous plait .

or, un fichier de torrent, ca march aussi.


----------



## wbsddgg (Mar 5, 2015)

我站在你左侧却像隔着银河,GW
i stand in your left side, GW, like separated by the Milky Way.


----------



## wbsddgg (Mar 5, 2015)

europat said:


> Jamais sans mon pepsi !!



que voulez-vous insinuer ？
a notre avis, pepsi ,cest un genre de cola, y t il duatre sens ?
a propos, est ce que je suis perdue ?
un forum francais ?
pourriez vous me dire qu'ou se trouve le gbatemp ?


----------



## jaynecobb (Mar 5, 2015)

wbsddgg said:


> que voulez-vous insinuer ？
> a notre avis, pepsi ,cest un genre de cola, y t il duatre sens ?
> a propos, est ce que je suis perdue ?
> un forum francais ?
> pourriez vous me dire qu'ou se trouve le gbatemp ?


in b4 mod drops hammer on non-english post


----------



## TimeMuffin (Mar 5, 2015)

I think at this point they're just waiting for something to happen. Perhaps waiting for an update that blocks the Sky3DS.

Wouldn't be surprised if release is still months away.


----------



## wbsddgg (Mar 5, 2015)

jaynecobb said:


> in b4 mod drops hammer on non-english post


thank you. in this mod, you mean we post with non english ? good idea.
btw, i notic your avatar, good.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 5, 2015)

Pepsi challenge anyone? Huh? Huh? Yeah.http://gbatemp.net/threads/guess-the-gatewait-the-game.383096/ Theres the link, go to it, play.


----------



## dekuleon (Mar 5, 2015)

They always impress so I think they are preparing full emunand  support for N3DS.
Some day Sky will be patched but GW will still work thanks to emunand.


----------



## michyprima (Mar 5, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Pepsi challenge anyone? Huh? Huh? Yeah.http://gbatemp.net/threads/guess-the-gatewait-the-game.383096/ Theres the link, go to it, play.


 
someone noticed his thread was moved to the toilet of the forum


----------



## Fatalanus (Mar 5, 2015)

Whaire hys weytweyt.


----------



## ehnoah (Mar 5, 2015)

No one want to buy a New 3DS  Seems they all wait for GW Support. So give me support so I can sell lol.


----------



## ucta (Mar 5, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> No one want to buy a New 3DS  Seems they all wait for GW Support. So give me support so I can sell lol.


 
What lol? im already enjoying my n3ds with sky, and waiting for gw, as im still on 9.0 ;P
I have no ideas how some guys have so much patience waiting for gw support with n3ds on hands, that makes me really sad


----------



## controlio (Mar 5, 2015)

oh wow. people really are spaming gateway with emails, multiple emails per person? you people are the reason why CFW's and the such are kept private. no patience, you want everything right now and of course it should work perfectly. If i would be a developer I also wouldn't want to keep up with your shit, asking when a update will come, why this isn't implemented and so on.


----------



## Axido (Mar 5, 2015)

controlio said:


> oh wow. people really are spaming gateway with emails, multiple emails per person? you people are the reason why CFW's and the such are kept private. no patience, you want everything right now and of course it should work perfectly. If i would be a developer I also wouldn't want to keep up with your shit, asking when a update will come, why this isn't implemented and so on.


 
You might get through with this post, if we were still in February, but I prefer to think that the people that are still waiting at this very moment are not the impatient ones.
Not that I don't understand your point, but it's a little late for that after 4 months of "soon".


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 5, 2015)

So, what's the tactic for bashing GW now?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 5, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> So, what's the tactic for bashing GW now?


pose as resellers, ask for a order of 2000 gateway cards then say.............i will pay "soon"


----------



## Kugz (Mar 5, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> So, what's the tactic for bashing GW now?


 
Pretty sure they've caused enough damage to themselves already


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

Kugz said:


> Pretty sure they've caused enough damage to themselves already


Yea, can you imagine how much their wallets must hate them for being over fed?


----------



## alepman90 (Mar 5, 2015)

any news?still August is the anticipated month?


----------



## rsc-pl (Mar 5, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> No one want to buy a New 3DS  Seems they all wait for GW Support. So give me support so I can sell lol.


 
I already bought one. Today I received a package  FW 9.0


----------



## leon2133 (Mar 5, 2015)

is nearly a mouth...
world there be the case gatewait team get arrested..


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh my! This thread is so fucking long that I spent the last 3 days reading the last posts. I WANTED TO REPLY! I WANT TO HAVE 100 POSTS! WHY ***???!!! WHY???!!!


----------



## MichiS97 (Mar 5, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> is nearly a mouth...
> world there be the case gatewait team get arrested..


 
Are you trying to communitcate?


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 5, 2015)

Eventually im just gonna stop caring about the 3ds exploit and itll be out like 2 months ago and I come back and im like YAY!!!


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 5, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Eventually im just gonna stop caring about the 3ds exploit and itll be out like 2 months ago and I come back and im like YAY!!!


That happened to me some time ago!

It was in the times when Crown3DS was being announced to be the only flashcard of the 3DS.
When I stopped caring about it (anyway, I never had a 3DS due to money [but I would love to have one] and it always was 75% or something like), some months/years later I saw a thread talking about Gateway. And when I started researching, I realised that the whole 3DS community was trying to choose between Gateway and Sky.

When that happens to you, you will be very happy. Of course, it's a matter of time and to try to forget everything about it.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 5, 2015)

Ha GW replied to any mail lately?


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 5, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Ha GW replied to any mail lately?


Not to mine.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

leon2133 said:


> is nearly a mouth...
> world there be the case gatewait team get arrested..


Damn...
A whole MOUTH?!?!

What if it turns into a full body and runs away :o


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Damn...
> A whole MOUTH?!?!
> 
> What if it turns into a full body and runs away :o


Oh no!


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Damn...
> A whole MOUTH?!?!
> 
> What if it turns into a full body and runs away :o



Maybe it feels like our case then. The idea gets legs and runs for its life^.^


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Damn...
> A whole MOUTH?!?!
> 
> What if it turns into a full body and runs away :o


Even worse, what if it mutates into some sort of octopus monster? D:
We are DOOMED!


----------



## Suthek (Mar 5, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Even worse, what if it mutates into some sort of octopus monster? D:
> We are DOOMED!


Release the cracken!


----------



## Ralph1611 (Mar 5, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> is down. uh ohhhh


 

Stop posting piracy sites.... edit your post.


----------



## bannana2 (Mar 5, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Stop posting piracy sites.... edit your post.


if the mods tell me to then I will stop.  otherwise, its already down.  I just wonder if its temporary or not.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 5, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> if the mods tell me to then I will stop.  otherwise, its already down.  I just wonder if its temporary or not.



If i remember right its in their policies u accepted when u registered.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Mar 5, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> if the mods tell me to then I will stop. otherwise, its already down. I just wonder if its temporary or not.


 
You dont need a mod to tell you. Its the rules.


----------



## ehnoah (Mar 5, 2015)

Only DSTWO+ Wrote me, that their Flashcard is quite a while away and they are sorry about. So that is why I going to sell my 3DS and play some Fable Legends while wait.

Since if DSTWO+ say, they have a bigger delay then GW has it too for sure. Just my Opinion.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 5, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> DOWHATYOUWANTCAUSEAPIRATEBEFREE.com is down


 
uhm....it's up. over-react much?



bannana2 said:


> _*if the mods tell me to then I will stop.*_ otherwise, its already down. I just wonder if its temporary or not.


 

really? now's not the time for an elongated ego friend. We have a very strict "don't ask, don't tell" policy about warez sites. And being defiant could get you banned or or if a mod sees it (depending on the mood of the mod ;P) insta-IP banned. Change it. naouww

Warez Policy via TOS (which YOU agreed to during the sign up process)



Spoiler



*"Warez" - ROMs, WADs & ISOs*

"Warez" is an internet term used to describe copyrighted software, game, film, music and data piracy.



We *DO NOT HOST* or *PROVIDE ROMs/WADs/ISOs*; or link to websites that do contain ROMs/WADs/ISOs.
Members may *NOT ASK* and *MAY NOT PROVIDE INFORMATION* or *LINKS* for and to places that provide ROM, WAD, and ISO files.
Members may also *NOT* mention torrent or warez-containing sites or channels by name or otherwise.
We do not condone piracy in any way.
Please go elsewhere if you only wish to download or share illegal files. The GBAtemp Forums are for discussion *ONLY*.

These rules also apply to other "warez" too, not just ROM, WAD and ISO files; this includes (but is NOT limited to) - licensed and copyrighted software, code, movies, music, video games, magazines, comics, e-books, television shows, illegal torrents, etc. These rules also account for "keygens" and "cracks" including how to obtain, apply or install them.


Those are the most frequently broken rules, and are the most important. Failure to comply with these rules may result in an instant ban on your forum account. Ignorance of the rules is no excuse!






this site almost got shut down years ago because or Warez and Nintendo keeps their eye on this site i'm almost positive and are just waiting to give an excuse to shut this site down. Please don't give them a reason.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 5, 2015)

ehnoah said:


> Only DSTWO+ Wrote me, that their Flashcard is quite a while away and they are sorry about. So that is why I going to sell my 3DS and play some Fable Legends while wait.
> 
> Since if DSTWO+ say, they have a bigger delay then GW has it too for sure. Just my Opinion.


Would u pls post the email up here?


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 5, 2015)

Lol oh no somebody posted thr website we all get our roms from. If you want ppl to be happy just say something like that site that has "3ds ISO" 's is down


----------



## Leslie White (Mar 5, 2015)

dustmite said:


> My GW cart is just a useless piece of plastic for now.


 


So is my New3DS XL ^^

By the way, still no answer from the GW team to a mail I sent them several weeks ago


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 5, 2015)

Leslie White said:


> So is my New3DS XL ^^


To me both GW and my N3DS are both paperweight right now. 
They are waiting for the day in which they can be awoken to their full potential and unleash their fury, blowing up my head into pieces of the delightful experience...

One day...


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

Leslie White said:


> So is my New3DS XL ^^


I did this really cool thing with it, that made it super useful. You should try it too!

I bought an actual flash cart from nintendo. It works on all fw's, will never be blocked 100%. 

I liked it so much that I bought quite a few of them ^.^


----------



## ehnoah (Mar 5, 2015)

Snipped


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I did this really cool thing with it, that made it super useful. You should try it too!
> 
> I bought an actual flash cart from nintendo. It works on all fw's, will never be blocked 100%.
> 
> I liked it so much that I bought quite a few of them ^.^


A flashcard from Nintendo?
In what parallel universe do you live?


----------



## michyprima (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I did this really cool thing with it, that made it super useful. You should try it too!
> 
> I bought an actual flash cart from nintendo. It works on all fw's, will never be blocked 100%.
> 
> I liked it so much that I bought quite a few of them ^.^


 
Please not again this, we got out of region consoles. >>
stop beating this dead horse. PLEASE.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> A flashcard from Nintendo?
> In what parallel universe do you live?


Hint hint

I bought a legit game


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Hint hint
> I bought a legit game


You can't buy a game that works on all FW. 
All those that require >7.0 will have issues on <7.0 FW. 
XD


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

michyprima said:


> Please not again this, we got out of region consoles. >>
> stop beating this dead horse. PLEASE.





ShadowOne333 said:


> You can't buy a game that works on all FW.
> All those that require >7.0 will have issues on <7.0 FW.
> XD


Yea, bad joke  I agree. 

But for n3ds, all current games are for 8.1 and below, so technically, it does work for all n3ds fw's


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 5, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> You can't buy a game that works on all FW.
> All those that require >7.0 will have issues on <7.0 FW.
> XD


 

what he's trying to say is that people don't have to act like their hands are tied because they can't pirate on their new system. And I agree.


----------



## iViperz (Mar 5, 2015)

But... But... Paperweights have uses!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yea, bad joke  I agree.
> But for n3ds, all current games are for 8.1 and below, so technically, it does work for all n3ds fw's


Fair enough, I'll give you that one then.


----------



## Leslie White (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I did this really cool thing with it, that made it super useful. You should try it too!
> 
> I bought an actual flash cart from nintendo. It works on all fw's, will never be blocked 100%.
> 
> I liked it so much that I bought quite a few of them ^.^


 

I have a dozen of original retail games, but I finished them all or cannot play online without updating the new3ds...


----------



## Suthek (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I did this really cool thing with it, that made it super useful. You should try it too!
> 
> I bought an actual flash cart from nintendo. It works on all fw's, will never be blocked 100%.
> 
> I liked it so much that I bought quite a few of them ^.^


 
Me too! I bought them at a discounted rate in bulk, sold the surplus and was able to keep my OEM never blocked cart for free!


----------



## Leslie White (Mar 5, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> To me both GW and my N3DS are both paperweight right now.
> They are waiting for the day in which they can be awoken to their full potential and unleash their fury, blowing up my head into pieces of the delightful experience...
> 
> One day...


 


SOON™


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

Suthek said:


> Me too! I bought them at a discounted rate in bulk, sold the surplus and was able to keep my OEM never blocked cart for free!


Maybe we should create our on QQ3ds by buying sky carts in bulk, and selling them off for a profit with a nice sticker


----------



## Suthek (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Maybe we should create our on QQ3ds by buying sky carts in bulk, and selling them off for a profit with a nice sticker


 
Haha. 
I just buy like 3-4 games online new in box with free shipping.
sell 2-3 of them for $20-$25 profit each.  
3/4th game ends up free.  

Seeing as I can get retail games basically free I don't even know why I have a gatewait. I guess I like the idea of having them all on one SD rather than swapping.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

Suthek said:


> Haha.
> I just buy like 3-4 games online new in box with free shipping.
> sell 2-3 of them for $20-$25 profit each.
> 3/4th game ends up free.
> ...



That's really smart actually. Good business  

And yea, I really, really want the multi cart option of gw. I have too many games to fit in one case, and I really love having them all installed as cia. No cart swapping, just fun


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 5, 2015)

Whats this? More whining, email spamming, hatewait?? What happen to the pepsi party, pepsi challenge, pepsi quiz? No one cared? 2hack you not handling business around here?


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 5, 2015)

Suthek said:


> Haha.
> I just buy like 3-4 games online new in box with free shipping.
> sell 2-3 of them for $20-$25 profit each.
> 3/4th game ends up free.
> ...


what do you buy and sell? The sky3ds? May start doing this


----------



## quackstar84 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hello just coming into this thread with a question. Is there a possibility that gateway will have to release another card to buy in order to be able to use them on the n3ds. Or will a simple update be fine from them? I'm about to order a gateway you see so i'd like to know if I should wait.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Whats this? More whining, email spamming, hatewait?? What happen to the pepsi party, pepsi challenge, pepsi quiz? No one cared? 2hack you not handling business around here?


Dude stole the show from me and Xenophy, and made his own, [lesser imo] version. Dunno if I want to make my own, since 2 competitions at the same time might be over kill. 
Wanna give out Pepsi, but don't know if it's worth it atm. 

No harm, go ahead and make your prediction in his thread. It's in the EoF, so dig around there and you should find it


----------



## bannana2 (Mar 5, 2015)

whelp, I just found a new blogging site that is my new source of pirating games.  yay, search engines.


----------



## frankGT (Mar 5, 2015)

Can i update 30 3ds backups safely from nintendo if i use sky3ds and a n3ds 9.5?

It's just to update games to latest versions and play offline. Thanks


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I did this really cool thing with it, that made it super useful. You should try it too!
> 
> I bought an actual flash cart from nintendo. It works on all fw's, will never be blocked 100%.
> 
> I liked it so much that I bought quite a few of them ^.^


It really depends on where you live:

The cheapest 3DS game I can find worth U$S 100. Yes: 100. 100 the cheapest game. Cheaper than MK7, SM3DL, SSB, Animal Crossing, TLOZ OOT, and a lot of incredible games. YES.

And it was one of those used cartridges without the box or nothing.



CRY FOR ME!


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Dude stole the show from me and Xenophy, and made his own, [lesser imo] version. Dunno if I want to make my own, since 2 competitions at the same time might be over kill.
> Wanna give out Pepsi, but don't know if it's worth it atm.
> 
> No harm, go ahead and make your prediction in his thread. It's in the EoF, so dig around there and you should find it


 

Different channel, different timeframe and you should be good. Gotta catch the right crowd.


----------



## Suthek (Mar 5, 2015)

elmoemo said:


> what do you buy and sell? The sky3ds? May start doing this


 
I sell retail games.
I can get games like "Mario Party 10" (Wii-u) for $40 CAD after tax.
Retails for $60+tax ($67ish depending on Canadian Province.)
Sell game for $60 so the customer saves $7 on tax. I get $20 in profit.
Rinse. Repeat.

I paid $35 after tax for Pokemon Alpha Sapphire. "Could" sell for $40-$45. Little less profit as it's an older game now.
That said, I'm keeping that game. Paid $35. Gained $40 selling two copies of Mario Party.

All said and done I was paid $5 to own Pokemon.


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 5, 2015)

quackstar84 said:


> Hello just coming into this thread with a question. Is there a possibility that gateway will have to release another card to buy in order to be able to use them on the n3ds. Or will a simple update be fine from them? I'm about to order a gateway you see so i'd like to know if I should wait.


The difference between Gateway and Sky3DS is that Gateway manages to work thanks to a software hack, meanwhile Sky3DS works via a hardware hack.

That's why exists 2 versions of Sky3DS and 1 of Gateway. That's why the Sky3DS had never been hacked.

That's why it would never happens. It wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## Veho (Mar 5, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> if the mods tell me to then I will stop.  otherwise, its already down.  I just wonder if its temporary or not.


bannana2, I am telling you to stop. I am also telling you to read the forum rules.


----------



## Suthek (Mar 5, 2015)

It's sad that people need to be told not to do something after agreeing not to do it. (Agreeing to T&C's)
It's quite a lack of understanding on how the world works. People expecting special treatment and their hand held through life.


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 5, 2015)

Suthek said:


> It's sad that people need to be told not to do something after agreeing not to do it. (Agreeing to T&C's)
> It's quite a lack of understanding on how the world works. People expecting special treatment and their hand held through life.


 
At least I want a handheld!


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 5, 2015)

Suthek said:


> It's sad that people need to be told not to do something after agreeing not to do it. (Agreeing to T&C's)
> It's quite a lack of understanding on how the world works. People expecting special treatment and their hand held through life.


 

Its basically rushing to sign up for a site, and disregarding the rules.  It happens.


----------



## iViperz (Mar 5, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Its basically rushing to sign up for a site, and disregarding the rules. It happens.


 
I know right? People should always read T&Cs! I certainly did!


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 5, 2015)

iViperz said:


> I know right? People should always read T&Cs! I certainly did!


 

I'll admit I didn't but at least I know enough to understand to not be a dick, and know not to ask for illegal content when its been already said in another thread, which goes to show I do search for answers or ask properly, even better have a decent discussion on current matters.  I also respect the people on there decision on what they want to do with there own work and not get mad because they refuse to support piracy or decide to go closed source.


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 5, 2015)

quackstar84 said:


> Hello just coming into this thread with a question. Is there a possibility that gateway will have to release another card to buy in order to be able to use them on the n3ds. Or will a simple update be fine from them? I'm about to order a gateway you see so i'd like to know if I should wait.


The GW Red card is pretty much just a mSD card reader. It does nothing to fool the 3DS into thinking it's an actual game card, and is itself worthless without software hacks. You can think of it as a dongle that allows you to use GW's softmod.

That said, there's nothing stopping GW from releasing a NEW dongle that is required to use their new exploit. I doubt they'd do this, but it's certainly possible.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey guys,

Am getting a Sealed PAL copy of Cubic Ninja for 24 Euros shipped to my place via Registered Airmail. You think it's a good deal?

I just wanna keep the option open for Karl3DS given that Cubic Ninja is the ONLY PUBLIC EXPLOIT right now on N3DS.

Besides, the least I can do is rip it's private header and use it on other games 

You guys think it's a good idea?

*Edit:* By the way, I don't own any flashcart yet.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 5, 2015)

michyprima said:


> someone noticed his thread was moved to the toilet of the forum


I knew


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 5, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> To me both GW and my N3DS are both paperweight right now.
> They are waiting for the day in which they can be awoken to their full potential and unleash their fury, blowing up my head into pieces of the delightful experience...
> 
> One day...


Isnt a small little 3ds cartridge a little small for a paperweight, on a windy day, that gateway will easily get sucked up.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 5, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Isnt a small little 3ds cartridge a little small for a paperweight, on a windy day, that gateway will easily get sucked up.


Correction:
My N3DS is paperweight.
My Gateway card is a fridge magnet.


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 5, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Am getting a Sealed PAL copy of Cubic Ninja for 24 Euros shipped to my place via Registered Airmail. You think it's a good deal?
> 
> ...


First of all, you never edited the post...
Back to the point, considering the state of Gatewait right now I'd say that's a pretty good deal, maybe even make some small homebrew just so


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Dude stole the show from me and Xenophy, and made his own, [lesser imo] version. Dunno if I want to make my own, since 2 competitions at the same time might be over kill.
> Wanna give out Pepsi, but don't know if it's worth it atm.
> 
> No harm, go ahead and make your prediction in his thread. It's in the EoF, so dig around there and you should find it


Maybe they'll like 2 competitions, 2 chances for Pepsi.


----------



## Haloman800 (Mar 5, 2015)

Suthek said:


> I sell retail games.
> I can get games like "Mario Party 10" (Wii-u) for $40 CAD after tax.
> Retails for $60+tax ($67ish depending on Canadian Province.)
> Sell game for $60 so the customer saves $7 on tax. I get $20 in profit.
> ...


 

How do you get games at the discount?


----------



## Haloman800 (Mar 5, 2015)

edit: double post, please delete.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 5, 2015)

BETA215 said:


> It really depends on where you live:
> 
> The cheapest 3DS game I can find worth U$S 100. Yes: 100. 100 the cheapest game. Cheaper than MK7, SM3DL, SSB, Animal Crossing, TLOZ OOT, and a lot of incredible games. YES.
> 
> ...


 

wtf? Hmm u need a hand? I could help u if u want?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Dude stole the show from me and Xenophy, and made his own, [lesser imo] version. Dunno if I want to make my own, since 2 competitions at the same time might be over kill.
> Wanna give out Pepsi, but don't know if it's worth it atm.
> 
> No harm, go ahead and make your prediction in his thread. It's in the EoF, so dig around there and you should find it


Oh and I gave you credit, don't know if you cared or not, but it's there.


----------



## itsamario2015 (Mar 5, 2015)

Well it's been awhile since I checked in.
Got my Sky3DS a week or so ago and have been playing the hell out of the n3ds, really happy with the console.
The only issue I've run in to is MGS3D doesn't support circle pad pro (n3ds nub) in its original version so I've had to put that on the back burner, that's actually why I came to check gateway release status.  Looks like I haven't missed anything 
I'll keep waiting patiently and in the mean time let the other fantastic games hold my attention


----------



## Breith (Mar 5, 2015)

Hé guys! Another week without a release.

And I'm still waiting for my Pepsi 2Hack!

Edit. itsamario2015 I don't think you should post a romlist on this forum .


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

Breith said:


> Hé guys! Another week without a release.
> 
> And I'm still waiting for my Pepsi 2Hack!


Send the address and I'll order you one


----------



## Breith (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Send the address and I'll order you one


 
I think you should try to guess it like you guessed the update date. ()


----------



## Killaclown (Mar 5, 2015)

BETA215 said:


> It really depends on where you live:
> 
> The cheapest 3DS game I can find worth U$S 100. Yes: 100. 100 the cheapest game. Cheaper than MK7, SM3DL, SSB, Animal Crossing, TLOZ OOT, and a lot of incredible games. YES.
> 
> ...


 
Wth, is there a prohibition on gaming where you live or something? You should start up a vg-mafia (video-game mafia), smuggling games over the border. The name might sound a bit weird, but think about it, people will start calling you the v-gina mafia at first and you can rough them up a bit with your new family for instant respect. This will in turn show the police where you live that you mean business and they will fall into your pocket one at a time once they realize that video games are extremely profitable during said prohibition. I can't find a single problem with this plan, they might even make a movie of you as the merciful boss who brought gaming to his people. The Godfather IV: Don 1UP.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

Breith said:


> I think you should try to guess it like you guessed the update date. ()


LoL, if u want the Pepsi, I'll have one shipped to your place  just pm me your address, and I'll have you covered


----------



## Killaclown (Mar 5, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> Well it's been awhile since I checked in.
> Got my Sky3DS a week or so ago and have been playing the hell out of the n3ds, really happy with the console.
> The only issue I've run in to is MGS3D doesn't support circle pad pro (n3ds nub) in its original version so I've had to put that on the back burner, that's actually why I came to check gateway release status. Looks like I haven't missed anything
> I'll keep waiting patiently and in the mean time let the other fantastic games hold my attention


 
Damn, so jelly right now lol. Enjoy your sky, maybe we will meet on the great battlefield of smash bros once gateway decides to drop 

Edit: Read a bit fast, was super mario bros  I think you forgot to put a game on your sd!


----------



## itsamario2015 (Mar 5, 2015)

Breith said:


> Edit. itsamario2015 I don't think you should post a romlist on this forum .


 
These are backups from my personal collection made with Gateway on an old 3DS XL what are you talking about? Nothing against the rules here, they aren't download links. 



Killaclown said:


> Edit: Read a bit fast, was super mario bros  I think you forgot to put a game on your sd!


 
I am not a fan of Smash, or really any fighting game but MK


----------



## Breith (Mar 5, 2015)

itsamario2015 said:


> These are backups from my personal collection made with Gateway on an old 3DS XL what are you talking about? Nothing against the rules here, they aren't download links.


 
Ok let say that  .


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2015)

I see there is no update yet 
I guess April 1st will be the DAY.

Not a lame april fool joke


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I see there is no update yet
> I guess April 1st will be the DAY.
> 
> Not a lame april fool joke


April 1st release is not funny 
I should look into that nand mod


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> April 1st release is not funny


 
But if it does, will I get my Pepsi?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> But if it does, will I get my Pepsi?


Breith doesn't want his/her pepsi it seems lol. If it does, you get Pepsi, though CIAwesome is doing a Pepsi competition, you should go vote in it


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Breith doesn't want his/her pepsi it seems lol. If it does, you get Pepsi, though CIAwesome is doing a Pepsi competition, you should go vote in it


 
Already did


----------



## storm75x (Mar 5, 2015)

31st of May, definitely!


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 5, 2015)

NOT PEPSI COLLLA


----------



## iViperz (Mar 5, 2015)

I spent $65 on a Sky3DS. I use it for my New3DSXLMM
The only game I have on there is my housemates backed up SSB rom. Win! haha


----------



## lamende (Mar 5, 2015)

Any news


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 5, 2015)

lamende said:


> Any news


Adidas to close 200 shops in Russia.


----------



## iViperz (Mar 5, 2015)

lamende said:


> Any news


 
Yep, in the UK, Ed Miliband announced a plan to cut tuition fees from 9k to 6k. Hope that's the news you're looking for


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 5, 2015)

Killaclown said:


> Wth, is there a prohibition on gaming where you live or something? You should start up a vg-mafia (video-game mafia), smuggling games over the border. The name might sound a bit weird, but think about it, people will start calling you the v-gina mafia at first and you can rough them up a bit with your new family for instant respect. This will in turn show the police where you live that you mean business and they will fall into your pocket one at a time once they realize that video games are extremely profitable during said prohibition. I can't find a single problem with this plan, they might even make a movie of you as the merciful boss who brought gaming to his people. The Godfather IV: Don 1UP.


No, customs and government prohibition to import. For example: buy games, consoles, computers, mobile phones, and medicines (amongst a lot of other things) are very, but really very expensive to buy.

At least I can create an imports mafia in which I give used 3DSes + Sky3DSes to little poor guys who eat and go to the school.


----------



## Killaclown (Mar 5, 2015)

BETA215 said:


> No, customs and government prohibition to import. For example: buy games, consoles, computers, mobile phones, and medicines (amongst a lot of other things) are very, but really very expensive to buy.
> 
> At least I can create an imports mafia in which I give used 3DSes + Sky3DSes to little poor guys who eat and go to the school.


 
Damn, that sucks.. Must be hard for the poor people who get sick when medicine is so expensive :/


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 5, 2015)

Killaclown said:


> Damn, that sucks.. Must be hard for the poor people who get sick when medicine is so expensive :/


Now the problem isn't money. The problem is that a lot of people (like my grandma) sometimes don't manage to get it, 'cause of the medicine not arriving the country (and a lot of times is a vital medicine which should be taken/injected everyday). Now it's worst.

But as I said: maybe I create an evil 3DS mafia in which I send 3DS for a lot of money, then the difference I manage to spend it in videogames stuff, and the rest in being more rich and having more money.

Then, if I'm millionaire, I donate to charities. And then keep earning. And keep buying. And blah blah blah blah dick blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah.

And then, I buy a normal 3DS and try to find a Gateway.

END.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 5, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> But if it does, will I get my Pepsi?


 
why yes you will, from me atleast. oh an i finally added all the guesses, and i made it fancy


2Hack said:


> April 1st release is not funny
> I should look into that nand mod


for the n3DS? do they have those? and in the pepsi gme thread thing, you said you would provide a guess later, but you never did, do you want to guess, im trying to get that thread neat, but right now its kind of empty


Spoiler: Link to the 'Guess the Gaitwait - The Game' thread, post your guess and win a pepsi if your right!



https://gbatemp.net/threads/guess-the-gatewait-the-game.383096/page-2#post-5377825


----------



## VeryCrushed (Mar 5, 2015)

630 pages, this thread doesn't go nearly as fast as the old one. I see some of your faces in this thread way too often. Everyone should go take a nap and maybe gw will release lol


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 5, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> 630 pages, this thread doesn't go nearly as fast as the old one. I see some of your faces in this thread way too often. Everyone should go take a nap and maybe gw will release lol


Yes, perhaps in your dreams. In the end you will wake up to the harsh truth anyway.


----------



## oxenh (Mar 6, 2015)

This thread is dying slowly as the tempers just get tired of waiting or are getting sky3ds, qq- something or any other clone of this kind. Is a shame really ...


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2015)

oxenh said:


> This thread is dying slowly as the tempers just get tired of waiting or are getting sky3ds, qq- something or any other clone of this kind. Is a shame really ...


 
There is KARL3DS coming, for N3DS and such


----------



## tatumanu (Mar 6, 2015)

Im not giving up on gateway but im really tempted at getting a SKY3DS or clone if i could get it on the cheap (50$)


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 6, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> There is KARL3DS coming, for N3DS and such


What good is it if I can't run my backups  The only ones who would actually benefit from it are the Sky users and the ones who want to use retail games from another region.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> What good is it if I can't run my backups  The only ones who would actually benefit from it are the Sky users and the ones who want to use retail games from another region.


 
SKY3DS + KARL3DS = Joyce and rejoyce!


----------



## tatumanu (Mar 6, 2015)

Maybe KARL3DS will also make the Gateway cart work on N3DS ... that would be funny


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

I really REALLY hate to admit it, but once i get the funds, im goin for sky, but when gateway updates their software... well lets just say its Bye Bye for sky!


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm very skeptical about it. It seems way to easy so far. I wonder how something like this didn't went public til now? Oh well, sooner or later someone will elevate it to the point where cia files get installed freely.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I'm very skeptical about it. It seems way to easy so far. I wonder how something like this didn't went public til now? Oh well, sooner or later someone will elevate it to the point where cia files get installed freely.


 
Wait for a pro piracy to do the work and you are all done


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I'm very skeptical about it. It seems way to easy so far. I wonder how something like this didn't went public til now? Oh well, sooner or later someone will elevate it to the point where cia files get installed freely.


 
what seems too easy?


----------



## oxenh (Mar 6, 2015)

In the end, something will be released for the n3ds ( gateway, karl3ds or something diferent) 
I keep waiting to make a clean CIA of my mh4u. My wife, my Job , and other ugly stuffs keep me very bussy all the time anyway.  
And i want a Pepsi too ...


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

oxenh said:


> In the end, something will be released for the n3ds ( gateway, karl3ds or something diferent)
> I keep waiting to make a clean CIA of my mh4u. My wife, my Job , and other ugly stuffs keep me very bussy all the time anyway.
> And i want a Pepsi too ...


 
Well then post a guess in my thread! Credit to 2Hack!
link


----------



## LinkKenedy (Mar 6, 2015)

Any new about the release date?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

LinkKenedy said:


> Any new about the release date?


 
not that i know of


----------



## oxenh (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Well then post a guess in my thread! Credit to 2Hack!
> link


I live in Chile , aré you sure that you can send a Pepsi to this part of south América?
On topic, i just hope that some day in this year gateway release the update
My n3ds is very envy of my og3ds :d


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Just as you suspected, this got death threats.
> We're gonna have to come up with a sarcasm mark for......well....just about every post in this thread.
> Maybe a sign we hang around your necks or big fireworks that spell out "fake". I dunno.
> I just know it needs to be something _REALLY_ fucking obvious and unmistakable as a plank to the forehead because people still aren't getting the theme, here.


 
I made a new avatar for him.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

oxenh said:


> I live in Chile , aré you sure that you can send a Pepsi to this part of south América?
> On topic, i just hope that some day in this year gateway release the update
> My n3ds is very envy of my og3ds :d


 
i am not positive, im just confident no one will get it, but if you do get it, you will be getting a very moist box, with a bottle with a few drops of flat pepsi!


----------



## zdgr4ye5 (Mar 6, 2015)

oxenh said:


> I live in Chile , aré you sure that you can send a Pepsi to this part of south América?




Direct to you!


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 6, 2015)

I have this sinking feeling that if Gary isn't even feeding us bullshit countdowns at this point, release must still be some ways off.

I think I'm going to cave and buy a Sky if it's not out this weekend. Life is too short


----------



## Ritchie555 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hashtastrophe said:


> imgur.com/3ZEw84C
> 
> You're welcome.


LOL nice!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 6, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> I have this sinking feeling that if Gary isn't even feeding us bullshit countdowns at this point, release must still be some ways off.
> 
> I think I'm going to cave and buy a Sky if it's not out this weekend. Life is too short


 
Best plan ever (no sarcasm there).
PS: A satisfied but realistic old 3DS Gateway user.


----------



## dustmite (Mar 6, 2015)

Release will probably not come. Seems like this. 

The video in November only showed a proof of concept. 
If it takes around 4 month to bring the SW from that level to a usable state -
there is something fundamentally going wrong. 

I think they are trying to release the update, but the problems are too big.

Waiting any longer makes no sense. Who knows when the update will be 
released. Maybe never. 

Better buy something else. 

i have all the things here on my desk. N3DSLL and GW. All my money is gone.
Someone will write that it was my decision and my fault.

Yes it was my fault. 
And I deeply regret my GW purchase. 

Goodbye Gateway.


----------



## Suthek (Mar 6, 2015)

Haloman800 said:


> How do you get games at the discount?


 
There's a website in Canada that allows you to buy games at a discount using coupons. Shop.ca
My strategy only works in Canada. This website doesn't work in the USA. I assume you're not canadian though?

Essentially they have a paypal coupon of $50 off $125.  And a $20 off $50 facebook coupon.
You stack them and it ends up being $70 off $145. 
So $145 + tax minus $70. 
but it's hard to get exactly $145... so normally I order like $160ish. ($59+$59+$45)
165ish + tax. $184ish.
minus $70.
comes to $115 for 3 games. 
Sell two games for $60 each. ($120 total)
Keep the $45 3DS game.


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 6, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> NOT PEPSI COLLLA


 

DID YOU SAY PEPSI AND COLA?!?!?!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> DID YOU SAY PEPSI AND COLA?!?!?!




LOL greatest Brawl mod ever made!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I made a new avatar for him.View attachment 16607


 :'(



dustmite said:


> Release will probably not come. Seems like this.
> 
> The video in November only showed a proof of concept.
> If it takes around 4 month to bring the SW from that level to a usable state -
> ...


 
Guys! Guys! I think it's satire.


At least I hope it's satire x_x


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

2Hack said:


> :'(


 
i dont mean to offend :'0


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i dont mean to offend :'0


 
My sauces state that you did


----------



## zdgr4ye5 (Mar 6, 2015)

dustmite said:


> I think they are trying to release the update, but the problems are too big.


 

Actually, How I understand they trying to implement good DRM for their product, they will release it anyway, but when it will be good enough.


----------



## MasterBro10 (Mar 6, 2015)

Ok





dustmite said:


> Release will probably not come. Seems like this.
> 
> The video in November only showed a proof of concept.
> If it takes around 4 month to bring the SW from that level to a usable state -
> ...


Okay, now stop repeating this and buy a Sky if you want to pirate your games. If you don't care about Gateway, you might as well leave the thread, as this is a Gateway based thread. Telling people how Gateway was your worst purchase doesn't mean anything to most people. Personally, it's just annoying.


----------



## Stremon (Mar 6, 2015)

can't we just admit that the gateway N3DS support is dead and move on? 
I mean, we well know that there is still no fully working entry point yet on N3DS without an external game. that's a fact that even gateway team can't change...


----------



## dustmite (Mar 6, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> Ok
> Okay, now stop repeating this and buy a Sky if you want to pirate your games. If you don't care about Gateway, you might as well leave the thread, as this is a Gateway based thread. Telling people how Gateway was your worst purchase doesn't mean anything to most people. Personally, it's just annoying.


 

Maybe someone can learn from my mistakes. 

I hope so.


----------



## Suthek (Mar 6, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Maybe someone can learn from my mistakes.
> 
> I hope so.


 
The mistake of rambling on the forums? Doubtful.



dustmite said:


> If it takes around 4 month to bring the SW from that level to a usable state -
> there is something fundamentally going wrong.


So why aren't you attacking Microsoft for showing a video of Windows 10 and it not being released yet? You clearly have no idea how manufacturing of hardware or software works.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 6, 2015)

MasterBro10 said:


> Ok
> Okay, now stop repeating this and buy a Sky if you want to pirate your games. If you don't care about Gateway, you might as well leave the thread, as this is a Gateway based thread. Telling people how Gateway was your worst purchase doesn't mean anything to most people. Personally, it's just annoying.


I think his problem is not the GW but the Japanese N3DS.
Even using Sky going through regionthree for every other game must be a pita. Not to mention that almost sure regionthree won't work with xenoblade and buying legit games for his system is not a good option unless he speaks Japanese.
Bad purchase, for sure.


----------



## LinkKenedy (Mar 6, 2015)

2Hack said:


> My sauces state that you did


 
You are now troll for all xD just see the spoiler of my signature 2Hack nothing personal friend


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 6, 2015)

iViperz said:


> I spent $65 on a Sky3DS. I use it for my New3DSXLMM
> The only game I have on there is my housemates backed up SSB rom. Win! haha


 
whered u get it for 65?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 6, 2015)

Stremon said:


> can't we just admit that the gateway N3DS support is dead and move on?
> I mean, we well know that there is still no fully working entry point yet on N3DS without an external game. that's a fact that even gateway team can't change...


I acknowledge their support is dead and propose changing the topic to creative uses for your GW card, as paperweight, fridge magnet, soup flavoring, dog's toy, you name it. Pictures also.


----------



## sbm888 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm getting off this Hype train - ordered Sky3DS for my N3DSXL.... and my 3DSXL works perfectly fine with my GW anyway.
see you all


----------



## dustmite (Mar 6, 2015)

Suthek said:


> The mistake of rambling on the forums? Doubtful.
> 
> 
> So why aren't you attacking Microsoft for showing a video of Windows 10 and it not being released yet? You clearly have no idea how manufacturing of hardware or software works.


 




Comparing Windows 10 to a Flashcart SW/HW Combo?

Hmm, maybe there is a big difference. 

GW is maybe more comparable to R4 and wood.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2015)

Guys, before we get any more snippy at each other I'd like you to take a deep breath and ask yourself if you're actually angry at the person you're replying to, or at the situation you're both in. 

I personally can't blame someone for looking for an alternate answer when they've waited much longer than they expected to on what was promised. 
It makes perfect sense for you all to be angry, but the people in this thread aren't the cause of that anger. _(usually)_


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Wow, i may have said I'm getting a Sky3DS, which i am. but when gateway updates, that sky is going to my old 3DS on 9.4, and will probably not be used ever. i am much more excited for gateway and am staying posted and patient, just need something to hold me over. But everyone is leaving... for good... Why? we ask of so much, right now no one offers what gateway will soon offer, yet your leaving. Progress takes time!


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 6, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> First of all, you never edited the post...
> Back to the point, considering the state of Gatewait right now I'd say that's a pretty good deal, maybe even make some small homebrew just so


 
Yeah, I have developed this habit of sorts   90% of the time, I do edit, but sometimes when am just about to finish the post and post it, I realize something and I add it that way 

Thanx.  I've decided to get it.  It's just 24 Euros   Can't get any cheaper.  His selling price is actually 10 Euros, 14 Euros is Registered Airmail shipping


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 6, 2015)

Mommy I'm scared...


----------



## Stremon (Mar 6, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> I acknowledge their support is dead and propose changing the topic to creative uses for your GW card, as paperweight, fridge magnet, soup flavoring, dog's toy, you name it. Pictures also.


 
nah, still using it on my old 9.2 3DS, and it's working really well 
but the blue card on the other hand... I don't even remember where it is now hahaha
Funny thing about gateway product: they released it with 2 cards, one for the DS profile entry point, one for the games.
With the 9.2 firmware, the blue card became completely useless, and the red card too if you prefer CIA.
With >9.2, the red card seems to be completely useless too since they aren't able to get emunand or anything...
Who said gateway was more viable on the long term than other flash cards? hahaha


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Mommy I'm scared...


 
Gotta make sure the Pepsi is delivered


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Mommy I'm scared...


 
Say yourself it isn't Tommy or PagaN


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 6, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Mommy I'm scared...


 
I'm following you too now, but I don't know why or what it means.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 6, 2015)

Stremon said:


> nah, still using it on my old 9.2 3DS, and it's working really well
> but the blue card on the other hand... I don't even remember where it is now hahaha
> Funny thing about gateway product: they released it with 2 cards, one for the DS profile entry point, one for the games.
> *With the 9.2 firmware, the blue card became completely useless*, and the red card too if you prefer CIA.
> ...


 
Well, am sure you know a work around for that.  There is an unblocker .cia file, which will unblock that blue card and you can play DS games with it


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 6, 2015)

hijacking the thread here. now if i get a retail copy of alpha sapphire can i transfer my gateway save using the gateway save tool thing in the gateway menu? like id dump the .sav from my retail cart then see what its named. then copy the name over my gateway cart alpha sapphire .sav then go to the gateway menu and try to put the .sav back onto the retail cart?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> hijacking the thread here. now if i get a retail copy of alpha sapphire can i transfer my gateway save using the gateway save tool thing in the gateway menu? like id dump the .sav from my retail cart then see what its named. then copy the name over my gateway cart alpha sapphire .sav then go to the gateway menu and try to put the .sav back onto the retail cart?


 
Yea, I think that should work. Don't see why not 

BTW, I can't even write on your wall 





Oishikatta said:


> I'm following you too now, but I don't know why or what it means.


He's our latest reliable source, that's why


----------



## thorasgar (Mar 6, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Guys, before we get any more snippy at each other I'd like you to take a deep breath and ask yourself if you're actually angry at the person you're replying to, or at the situation you're both in.
> 
> I personally can't blame someone for looking for an alternate answer when they've waited much longer than they expected to on *what was promised*.
> It makes perfect sense for you all to be angry, but the people in this thread aren't the cause of that anger. _(usually)_



Wow. When anyone else makes such a statement there is a whole group here who jumps their shit.  "Gateway never promised you _anything_!"  I wonder where they are right now?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Wow. When anyone else makes such a statement there is a whole group here who jumps their shit. "Gateway never promised you _anything_!" I wonder where they are right now?


 
they left, they're on the sky side...




And i know this is off topic, but when my friend logged on, under her name and message count is says warning level (6), what is that. mine has warning level (1), but i dont know what it means


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> And i know this is off topic, but when my friend logged on, under his name and message count is says warning level (6), what is that. mine has warning level (1), but i dont know what it means



Click the warning level for an explanation of why the warnings were issued. 
(The gauge may go to ten, but nobody ever makes it there)


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Click the warning level for an explanation of why the warnings were issued.
> (The gauge may go to ten, but nobody ever makes it there)


 
What happen at 10?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Click the warning level for an explanation of why the warnings were issued.
> (The gauge may go to ten, but nobody ever makes it there)


 
what would, in theory, happen if the gauge were to reach ten?


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 6, 2015)

You guys having fun here?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2015)

We usually just ban around the 6-7 range. 
People that get there just aren't worth the trouble, most times.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> they left, they're on the sky side...


 
"You can't win, Sky. If you strike me down, I shall become more powerful than you can possibly imagine."


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> You guys having fun here?


 
ya, booooooooiiiiii



Vulpes Abnocto said:


> We usually just ban around the 6-7 range.
> People that get there just aren't worth the trouble, most times.


 
mah frend aint got da banned, and he be at el level syx

haz ani1 gat to el leval taen?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> mah frend aint got da banned, and he be at el level syx


 
who is he?


----------



## thorasgar (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> they left, they're on the sky side...
> 
> *I don't think so, they are the hardcore GW apologists.  Nothing against them, just seem to be a bit selective in who they criticize.*
> And i know this is off topic, but when my friend logged on, under his name and message count is says warning level (6), what is that. mine has warning level (1), but i dont know what it means
> ...


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> who is he?


 
1) its a she (whoops, i said 'his' in the other post)
2) not risking getting her banned, so im not telling, she loves gbatemp, and posts a lot, but she must have made some mistakes.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2015)

If the warnings are pretty old it may be time to remove some of them.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> 1) its a she
> 2) not risking getting her banned, so im not telling, she loves gbatemp, and posts a lot, but she must have made some mistakes.


 
Who is she then?  XD


----------



## thorasgar (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> what would, in theory, happen if the gauge were to reach ten?


Did you watch _Lost_?   Enough said.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Who is she then? XD


 
telling you can get her banned, i think.


Vulpes Abnocto said:


> If the warnings are pretty old it may be time to remove some of them.


some are new, like past week. it also helps i dont know her exact user name (as in if it was ElMarioSuperDeMexicoSupremeXLiLite28594, we would usually just say like Mario Super De Mexico.) <- that was the real name of a different friend, on a different forum site


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> telling you can get her banned, i think.
> 
> some are new, like past week.


 
Lol I don't think a name told will automatically ban her XD


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh, in that case I can't help her at the moment. 
But nobody has been brought to our attention for banning recently.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Oh, in that case I can't help her at the moment.
> But nobody has been brought to our attention for banning recently.


 
not even williamcesar2?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 6, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Lol I don't think a name told will automatically ban her XD


 
Let's check... She is VinsCool... .... ...... Are you still there?


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Mar 6, 2015)

How much could I sell my Gateway for locally if anyone knows? I can set it up with games and firmware on it ready for the buyer, maybe even do Emunand and all for them. Just considering it, because maybe Sky3DS is a decent option right now...


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Lol I don't think a name told will automatically ban her XD


 
it was something with 'link' i the name, it also had like 'triforce' or something else like that too, i think there were 4 or 5 numbers after that. im bad at remembering EVERYTHING, and im tires





sarkwalvein said:


> Let's check... She is VinsCool... .... ...... Are you still there?


nope



BamItzMuffinz said:


> How much could I sell my Gateway for locally if anyone knows? I can set it up with games and firmware on it ready for the buyer, maybe even do Emunand and all for them. Just considering it, because maybe Sky3DS is a decent option right now...


 
emunand gets set up on the console not the card. throw in the SD card, not the roms. with original packaging, sell it for maybe $45 used (plus like $5 extra per 8 gigs on the card). thats all id pay for.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> it was something with 'link' i the name, it also had like 'triforce' or something else like that too, i think there were 4 or 5 numbers after that. im bad at remembering EVERYTHING, and im tires


 
Linktriforce007 matches, but, 0 posts XD


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> emunand gets set up on the console not the card. throw in the SD card, not the roms. with original packaging, sell it for maybe $45 used (plus like $5 extra per 8 gigs on the card). thats all id pay for.


 
Damn, I paid $90 for it just a few months back and it's literally untouched. I was meaning I could set up Emunand on the console and throw in games and stuff, apparently people are willing to pay for it.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Linktriforce007 matches, but, 0 posts XD


 
no, there was more than link and triforce, i dont even lnow if it was triforce... it was definitley link, and here were numbers, thats all i can tell you for sure


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 6, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> How much could I sell my Gateway for locally if anyone knows? I can set it up with games and firmware on it ready for the buyer, maybe even do Emunand and all for them. Just considering it, because maybe Sky3DS is a decent option right now...


 
Locally for you is Korea I suppose.... no idea...
But in Germany it all depends on the buyer, you will probably sell it the same price as new if you don't do anything, and adding personal services as Emunand set up and some games will probably get you either in jail or some additional 40€ max I think.
I could bet you may sell it upto 3 times the price in the USA anyway, ebay has made me realize USA is scalpers' heaven.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> no, there was more than link and triforce, i dont even lnow if it was triforce... it was definitley link, and here were numbers, thats all i can tell you for sure



I seriously don't care who it is. Pass on what I said about warning levels. It's common to lower said levels at six months.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> Damn, I paid $90 for it just a few months back and it's literally untouched. I was meaning I could set up Emunand on the console and throw in games and stuff, apparently people are willing to pay for it.


 
oh, console too? dont set up emunand. if it is the console, wipe it sell it with the card, since its untouvhed sell it for like new or similar options for $60 plus $1 per 1 gig on the sd card. maybe print out a small sheet of instructions for beginners, and maybe a dropbox link with tons of 3ds roms they can choose from.



Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I seriously don't care who it is. Pass on what I said about warning levels. It's common to lower said levels at six months.


 
oh, and one warning on mine has no expiry date


----------



## freejak13 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sorry if this has been asked before but can I transfer a retail mh4u cart save to a cia install?


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Mar 6, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Locally for you is Korea I suppose.... no idea...
> But in Germany it all depends on the buyer, you will probably sell it the same price as new if you don't do anything, and adding personal services as Emunand set up and some games will probably get you either in jail or some 40€ max I think.
> I could bet you may sell it upto 3 times the price in the USA anyway, ebay has made me realize USA is scalpers' heaven.


I'd probably just try and get the price I paid for it... if Gateway ever releases that update, I'll get another one. For now though, I might just keep it for another month and see what happens.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> I'd probably just try and get the price I paid for it... if Gateway ever releases that update, I'll get another one. For now though, I might just keep it for another month and see what happens.


 
the reason i said 60 not 90 is because i offered it to people asking for a price, and NO ONE went over $65 - $70, probably because of this big issue, where gateway takes 4 moths to release an update. and your also charging extra for the sd card and console (your throwing in the console, right?)


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> the reason i said 60 not 90 is because i offered it to people asking for a price, and NO ONE went over $65 - $70, probably because of this big issue, where gateway takes 4 moths to release an update. and your also charging extra for the sd card and console (your throwing in the console, right?)


 
I think he meant meeting the buyer and setting up personally the buyer's console, as in configuring Emunand and so on.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> oh, and one warning on mine has no expiry date



Oh, I see the mistake. Fixed it now.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> I think he meant meeting the buyer and setting up personally the buyer's console, as in configuring Emunand and so on.


 
oh, ok, then throw in a $15 - $20 service fee, and do that


----------



## SonyUSA (Mar 6, 2015)

When will mine expire D:


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

lol, I just enjoy Vulpes Abnocto's removed post reasons 

Anyway, I'm off to bed, though I expect the update this friday tbh. It has been a rough ride, and a bit of a fun one at that, but tomorrow is the last day I hope


----------



## Dragaan (Mar 6, 2015)

2Hack said:


> lol, I just enjoy Vulpes Abnocto's removed post reasons
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to bed, though I expect the update this friday tbh. It has been a rough ride, and a bit of a fun one at that, but tomorrow is the last day I hope


 
you're breaking my heart here </3


----------



## thorasgar (Mar 6, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> When will mine expire D:


August 14th of course.


----------



## Ra1d (Mar 6, 2015)

From what I understand today was the last day of Chinese New Year hollidays, so we might see something in the coming days.


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 6, 2015)

We don't even know that they're Chinese. Based on when they update their website, I would guess that they're somewhere in Europe, as there's a huge blackspot for updates when people in Europe would be sleeping.


----------



## Dragaan (Mar 6, 2015)

datetime="2015-02-09T13:26:51+00:00"
datetime="2015-02-03T11:39:52+00:00"
datetime="2015-01-22T20:28:38+00:00"
datetime="2015-01-20T10:25:32+00:00"
datetime="2015-01-10T20:32:50+00:00"
Looks like they're on UTC, but I wouldn't know if that meant anything. You can post any timezone from anywhere xD

The only connection afaik is that the carts are made in China.


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 6, 2015)

*Whois* doesn't say where they are, but if we don't hear from them by April 17th....


Domain Name: GATEWAY-3DS.COM
Registrar: PDR LTD. D/B/A PUBLICDOMAINREGISTRY.COM
Sponsoring Registrar IANA ID: 303
Whois Server: whois.PublicDomainRegistry.com
Referral URL: http://www.PublicDomainRegistry.com
Name Server: ELSA.NS.CLOUDFLARE.COM
Name Server: LEE.NS.CLOUDFLARE.COM
Status: clientTransferProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientTransferProhibited
Updated Date: 13-dec-2014
Creation Date: 17-apr-2013
*Expiration Date: 17-apr-2015* *  <---------------------------*


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 6, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> *Whois* doesn't say where they are, but if we don't hear from them by April 17th....
> 
> 
> Domain Name: GATEWAY-3DS.COM
> ...



Thats arguments actually there. If they would really stop by the april 15 and they dont bring out an update we will be screwed...


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Mar 6, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Thats arguments actually there. If they would really stop by the april 15 and they dont bring out an update we will be screwed...


 
All they've got to do is renew the domain name.


----------



## pikanag (Mar 6, 2015)

honestly, if region free was on sky3ds i woulda bought it already. i have no options to play NA 3ds roms on my japanese n3ds ll


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 6, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> All they've got to do is renew the domain name.


 
Well if they do that, at least it would be a sign that they're still around...


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 6, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> Well if they do that, at least it would be a sign that they're still around...


 

Orrrrrr that they left autorenew on and their credit card is still valid


----------



## Kuin (Mar 6, 2015)

pikanag said:


> honestly, if region free was on sky3ds i woulda bought it already. i have no options to play NA 3ds roms on my japanese n3ds ll


 
The problem I have with the sky3DS is that it can be easily blocked with any update incoming. :/ Regionthree was working on O3DS with sky3DS until the last official FW update, and since then it have been blocked... :/

I have a PAL N3DS and since I'm French I might go "legit" with this one, and use my O3DS with gateway to play old NDS games or 3DS games that we don't receive in France, so I'm waiting for an update that is isn't coming... And it's kind of annoying. I don't have problem in waiting, I have plenty of things to do and if I want play games I have a PS3/PSV/PS4/WiiU/Wii/O3DS/PC/360, etc etc, so no problem, but they could, and SHOULD at least GIVE US A STATUT UPDATE!!! WHAT IS HAPPENING?! Are they close to the release, months away? What is the problem (even without giving us details?) is that a hardware/software problem? Personal problems they have in their lifes?

I was glad to hear that an ANNOUNCEMENT will be coming, very soon, in 24h, but the problem is that it was WEEKS AGO.

Damn, anyway your sales are BLOCKED now, nobody will buy a Gateway until you bring OFW 9.5 firmware or N3DS support, so ANYWAY you won't lose anything by giving an announcement to the people who already bought your card...

To me they are close to become a "dead team", they're no update at all, no signs that they're still working on it, we maybe should be used to the fact that the Gateway team is just... Gone. And all the signs are going this way, no answers to any emails (before they did always answer), no website update, their website domain name is almost dead too... Well.


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 6, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> Orrrrrr that they left autorenew on and their credit card is still valid


 
I'll take it!
Any sign of life is better than the dead silence they put everyone through between updates.
The least they could do is post up on their web page "Hey We're still working on it" every once-in-a-while.


----------



## Kuin (Mar 6, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> I'll take it!
> Any sign of life is better than the dead silence they put everyone through between updates.
> The least they could do is post up on their web page "Hey We're still working on it" every once-in-a-while.


 
If they're not writing it it's because, maybe, they're... not working on it? ^^"


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Mar 6, 2015)

So did they jump ship or what?


----------



## Dragaan (Mar 6, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> So did they jump ship or what?


 
everything is baseless conjecture
literally everything
because there's not much you can assume from a team that doesn't speak


----------



## dustmite (Mar 6, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> So did they jump ship or what?


 

Seems. No sign of life anymore. 
If they would have something, the update would be already released.


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 6, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> everything is baseless conjecture
> literally everything
> because there's not much you can assume from a team that doesn't speak


 
I want your Pikachu.


----------



## ttr13 (Mar 6, 2015)

LinkKenedy said:


> Any new about the release date?


Project Morpheus has a 2016 release date


----------



## dustmite (Mar 6, 2015)

Feels like the TrueBlue disaster. Suddenly no updates anymore.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Mar 6, 2015)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/do-you-think-gateway-has-jumped-ship.383164/

Let the party begin guys!


----------



## chipposhiva (Mar 6, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Feels like the TrueBlue disaster. Suddenly no updates anymore.


yop same feel...


----------



## Leslie White (Mar 6, 2015)

Even if I want the GW N3DS update sooo bad, I'd be more than happy if the GW team just tells us on their site it isn't ready yet and an approximate date release.


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Mar 6, 2015)

Leslie White said:


> Even if I want the GW N3DS update sooo bad, I'd be more than happy if the GW team just tells us on their site it isn't ready yet and an approximate date release.


 
So would I, but chances of that happening are about the same chance as winning a huge lottery draw.


----------



## Raz266 (Mar 6, 2015)

Probably buying a Sky over the weekend, the waiting and no announcement as become alittle ridiculous. Told a few friends about Gateway and that was months ago, gonna tell them Sky is fine depending on what they need/want.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 6, 2015)

Am getting Cubic Ninja, just coz am getting it cheap and wanna keep the exploit window open on my N3DS XL. Will be getting either Gateway or Sky3DS OR NONE if Karl3DS CFW makes all of that possible.


----------



## koziakauzu (Mar 6, 2015)

Kuin said:


> The problem I have with the sky3DS is that it can be easily blocked with any update incoming. :/ Regionthree was working on O3DS with sky3DS until the last official FW update, and since then it have been blocked... :/



Regionthree is one month old and has been blocked this week. Sky3DS is still not.


----------



## Kuin (Mar 6, 2015)

koziakauzu said:


> Regionthree is one month old and has been blocked this week. Sky3DS is still not.


 
Well, if all his features can be blocked so easily, then it's a pretty pointless card, espcially for 90$...


----------



## memomo (Mar 6, 2015)

It's not 90$

You can find it for less than 70$


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Kuin said:


> The problem I have with the sky3DS is that it can be easily blocked with any update incoming. :/ Regionthree was working on O3DS with sky3DS until the last official FW update, and since then it have been blocked... :/
> 
> I have a PAL N3DS and since I'm French I might go "legit" with this one, and use my O3DS with gateway to play old NDS games or 3DS games that we don't receive in France, so I'm waiting for an update that is isn't coming... And it's kind of annoying. I don't have problem in waiting, I have plenty of things to do and if I want play games I have a PS3/PSV/PS4/WiiU/Wii/O3DS/PC/360, etc etc, so no problem, but they could, and SHOULD at least GIVE US A STATUT UPDATE!!! WHAT IS HAPPENING?! Are they close to the release, months away? What is the problem (even without giving us details?) is that a hardware/software problem? Personal problems they have in their lifes?
> 
> ...


 
they released 3.0.4 on february 2nd, they havehad wait times between updates of 2 months... its been 1 month, calm down.



memomo said:


> It's not 90$
> 
> You can find it for less than 70$


 
where?


----------



## Maximilious (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> where?


 

Look at all the legitimate retailer links from their site and compare prices?


----------



## memomo (Mar 6, 2015)

I bought it from Aliexpress for 70$ + using PayPal too 
But now they take it off


----------



## Ra1d (Mar 6, 2015)

I bought it on yeahgeek when it was on sale for 55$ with shipping.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> I bought it on yeahgeek when it was on sale for 55$ with shipping.


 

woah, isnt it usually like $110?


----------



## satel (Mar 6, 2015)

so i received the red 3ds xl with firmware 7.1e today & i just successfully downgraded it to 4.5e without even making a system nand backup. 

now i'm waiting for the hot pink 3ds xl to arrive to do the exact same thing again. if anyone wants to buy n3dsxl in blue with firmware 9.0e it's in the trading area of this nice forum. once this one is sold i will most likely sell my regular black n3ds & waive goodbye to n3ds gatewait support,life is too short & to be honest i no longer care about super stable 3d at 1st it was awesome but this long wait just killed the excitement for me so n3ds is no better in my eyes than 3ds plus in 2 years time nintendo is probably going to release the real next gen n3ds with new releases of all of their AAA titles,i doubt the current n3ds is going to see many new AAA ninty titles. oh & i can't wait for uncharted 4 it will be a good reason to buy a ps4. maybe


----------



## s-arash (Mar 6, 2015)

you can buy cheap sky3ds on taobao
some companies like taobaoring can buy it for you


----------



## lolboy (Mar 6, 2015)

I laugh at the guys that said back in january: "Give gateway some time they need to polish some stuff before release"
3 months later...still polishing


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

lolboy said:


> I laugh at the guys that said back in january: "Give gateway some time they need to polish some stuff before release"
> 3 months later...still polishing


its the damn glossy cover on the n3DS, every-time the finish and pick it up to upload it gets more fingerprints on it, and they cant be releasing a tarnished n3DS update 

PS its only been 2 months (nearly) since they released the ultra update in january.....not that thats a good thing anyway, but at the rate people are going it will of been 6 years by april


----------



## lolboy (Mar 6, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> its the damn glossy cover on the n3DS, every-time the finish and pick it up to upload it gets more fingerprints on it, and they cant be releasing a tarnished n3DS update
> 
> PS its only been 2 months


 
Almost 3 months


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

lolboy said:


> Almost 3 months


"almost" 2 months, ultra was released on January 9th, on March 9th it will of been 2 months


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2015)

Maybe they decided after the success of GATEWAY ULTRA, that they needed a well deserved vacation for a couple months and only now picking up the slack?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

MEANWHILE AT THE LEGION OF DOOM.........

RealHotStuff's .HK China domain APPEARS to alive again...but it redirects to - http://www.0shippingzone.com/

how is this relevant......? uh....they sell Gateway there!....*whew*

RealHotStuff's AMERICAN IP still is still as lame as ever.

did a fraudster purchase the domain and is waiting for suckers to steal their money?...or have they returned??


----------



## Diag (Mar 6, 2015)

they will come back as soon as they´ve finished spending their money... maybe.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm just going to put this here for nostalgia sake and to bring back hope for those who have given up..


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> I'm just going to put this here for nostalgia sake and to bring back hope for those who have given up..



ahhh back in the day when hope existed XD.....my bet is red nail lady chipped a nail and now we need to wait for her to grow her nails again.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> ahhh back in the day when hope existed XD.....my bet is red nail lady chipped a nail and now we need to wait for her to grow her nails again.


Oh so that's why they've been delaying the update.
Poor red-nailed woman.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

> Chinese New Year *2015* begins on Thursday 19 February, and end on 5 March. It is day one month one of the Chinese lunar calendar, and its date in January or February varies from year to year (always somewhere in the period January 21 to February 20



GET FUCKIN' HYYYYPPPPPPPPD


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> GET FUCKIN' HYYYYPPPPPPPPD


But you know what they say:
"It's Friday, Friday... Gotta get down on Friday"
So don't expect anything these days until next week... hopefully.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Oh so that's why they've been delaying the update.
> Poor red-nailed woman.


well she couldnt exactly make a new video without her signature red nails could she ......rumor has it that the whole gateway design was styled on her red nails


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> well she couldnt exactly make a new video without her signature red nails could she ......rumor has it that the whole gateway design was styled on her red nails


I bet so!
She's like the lead singer of a band.

If she's not there, the band won't be the same.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I bet so!
> She's like the lead singer of a band.
> 
> If she's not there, the band won't be the same.


What if she's the only one working on the update, and answering emails. Then she has to travel to China to oversee the production of the carts, which eats up 1 week out of every month


----------



## Breith (Mar 6, 2015)

I'll try to send an email today... I have no hope to get an answer, but still :3 .


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

2Hack said:


> What if she's the only one working on the update, and answering emails. Then she has to travel to China to oversee the production of the carts, which eats up 1 week out of every month


Poor lady, that is exhausting. 


Breith said:


> I'll try to send an email today... I have no hope to get an answer, but still :3 .


Go for it!
You got nothing to lose. (Other than time )


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

2Hack said:


> What if she's the only one working on the update, and answering emails. Then she has to travel to China to oversee the production of the carts, which eats up 1 week out of every month


dont forget she also hand delivers everyones gateway card personally........she is like the modern day all year round santa claus


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> dont forget she also hand delivers everyones gateway card personally........she is like the modern day all year round santa claus


Dodging customs physically  

Maybe she just figured out it was pointless to respond to emails, if she wasn't able to work on the update, thus the silent treatment. Also, I assume she's got writers block, trying to pen down that announcement garyopa promised so long ago.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Dodging customs physically
> 
> Maybe she just figured out it was pointless to respond to emails, if she wasn't able to work on the update, thus the silent treatment. Also, I assume she's got writers block, trying to pen down that announcement garyopa promised so long ago.


 
and maybe her red nails are magic, and thats what allows her to do this and still (eventually) release the update, but since one broke, she doesnt have time to work on the update, but does the other stuff. And the hand delivery thing explains why it takes so long to get a gateway delivered, without paying an extra $30


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

Community Supporters!
Let's all join together for this greater cause.

We all have to put SonyUSA's magic remaining nail back into her finger so that the update might happen!

Let's all push forward!


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 6, 2015)

Why bother


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Why bother


Oh come on, when has excessive hype _ever_ failed us?


----------



## lolboy (Mar 6, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> "almost" 2 months, ultra was released on January 9th, on March 9th it will of been 2 months


 
My friend...you are right  I am very tired hahaha.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Community Supporters!
> Let's all join together for this greater cause.
> 
> We all have to put SonyUSA's magic remaining nail back into her finger so that the update might happen!
> ...


 
sonyusa is the red nail lady?!?!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> sonyusa is the red nail lady?!?!


Nah, red nail lady is SonyUSA


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Nah, red nail lady is SonyUSA


They're one and the other.
Alteregos created to protect the other counterpart.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> They're one and the other.
> Alteregos created to protect the other counterpart.


 
faskinatinerin (FASK-a-NATE-ERR-in) - Similar in meaning to the English word "Fascinating"


----------



## Suthek (Mar 6, 2015)

Ermagerd!!!!!!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Suthek said:


> Ermagerd!!!!!!


 
NERRR NAt [email protected]@@[email protected]#[email protected]@[email protected][email protected][email protected]@[email protected][email protected]@[email protected]!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alepman90 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sooooo is it out yet?


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 6, 2015)

alepman90 said:


> Sooooo is it out yet?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

alepman90 said:


> Sooooo is it out yet?


 
youll, no whenn this thread suddenly jumps atleast 200 pages forward in 1 hour... so no.


----------



## Suthek (Mar 6, 2015)

alepman90 said:


> Sooooo is it out yet?


 
The HYPE is *FULLLYYY* Released. 
The update is not.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> youll, no whenn this thread suddenly jumps atleast 200 pages forward in 1 hour... so no.


Not if it's locked first.


----------



## Suthek (Mar 6, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Not if it's locked first.


 
Once it's released they def gotta pop it and lock it!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Not if it's locked first.


 
that aint happenin, because if its locked gateway fans will spam every other thread in gbatemp, they need this thread, and the day of release is when its needed most


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> that aint happenin


I guarantee you that it will be locked as soon as the n3ds support drops. That's what happened last time, that's what will happen this time


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I guarantee you that it will be locked as soon as the n3ds support drops. That's what happened last time, that's what will happen this time


 
okay... then we watch every other thread get spammed by gateway superfans


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

okay...was stalking SonyUSA and the "max" and I found out some things which MAY be true....

the exploit for the N3DS will be though the Mii Maker and the reason why the update hasn't been released is because the exploit borks the Mii Maker


----------



## LinkKenedy (Mar 6, 2015)

Forget the update


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> okay... then we watch every other thread get spammed by gateway superfans


No, what happens is all the hype and bs goes to the next thread. Complainers will be busy eating their words, and the rest will be busy playing. 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-working-on-the-new-nintendo-3ds.375107/page-1253

^^


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> okay...was stalking SonyUSA and the "max" and I found out some things which MAY be true....
> 
> the exploit for the N3DS will be though the Mii Maker and the reason why the update hasn't been released is because the exploit borks the Mii Maker


 
you found old news, supposedly its taking so long because they were trying to find a different exploit



2Hack said:


> No, what happens is all the hype and bs goes to the next thread. Complainers will be busy eating their words, and the rest will be busy playing.
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-working-on-the-new-nintendo-3ds.375107/page-1253
> 
> ^^


so they close one, just to make another... why not keep the same one, then lock it when the excitement dies down? then create the new thread for people to complaign in when people begin anticipating a new update, then cut the number of gateway related threads being closed in half


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> okay...was stalking SonyUSA and the "max" and I found out some things which MAY be true....
> 
> the exploit for the N3DS will be though the Mii Maker and the reason why the update hasn't been released is because the exploit borks the Mii Maker


Dude... Fricken sherlock Holmes here.


----------



## Suthek (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> you found old news, supposedly its taking so long because they were trying to find a different exploit


 
Damn all this exploitation.


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 6, 2015)

LinkKenedy said:


> Forget the update








LOL!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Suthek said:


> Damn all this exploitation.


 
how else you gonna do illegal things, you think nintendo is going to walk up to the red nailed lady and tell her how to rob nintendo of potential money and/or customers?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> you found old news, supposedly its taking so long because they were trying to find a different exploit


 

you're shitting me right....??? are you saying that they don't even have a method at this moment and they might never will..? what about the video?


----------



## oxenh (Mar 6, 2015)

So the update will be released SOON(tm)?
The hype is increasing as i can read ...


----------



## callmebob (Mar 6, 2015)

Yay!! let´s hype the train that will deliver nothing!! Woot Woot!!


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 6, 2015)

oxenh said:


> So the update will be released SOON(tm)?
> The hype is increasing as i can read ...


Even to me!

And I don't have a 3DS!

In this moment, play homebrew in a New 3DS seems like heaven! GOD! I'LL CUM!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> you're shitting me right....??? are you saying that they don't even have a method at this moment and they might never will..? what about the video?


 
Well... we don't know. That video apperntly used the mii exploit, but any games that used miis wouldnt work, even nSMB3DL, which only uses the mii head for a profile pic, so games that work would be VERY limited.

(Wooh! 200th Post!)


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> well, we dont know, that video was apperntly with the mii exploit, but any games that used miis would work, even nSMB3DL, which only uses the mii head for a profile pic, so games that work would be VERY limited


New Super Mario Bros. 3D Land?! WHAT?!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

BETA215 said:


> New Super Mario Bros. 3D Land?! WHAT?!


 
yep, along with mariokart, nSMB2, pilotwings, smash bros, etc.


----------



## oxenh (Mar 6, 2015)

BETA215 said:


> Even to me!
> 
> And I don't have a 3DS!
> 
> In this moment, play homebrew in a New 3DS seems like heaven! GOD! I'LL CUM!


Better get and old 3ds and you will get an idea of how the gatewait should work in the n3ds


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

SonyUSA



> I'm not saying they are waiting to release to see if US N3DS is 9.2 or under, I'm saying they don't even have the patch locations for the firmware yet to actually make GW3DS usable on the systems. They are waiting to get a retail unit so they can find the patch locations and create the launcher.


 
- January 26th 2015

btw the last time she was active was on the 26th of February 2015 = LAST WEEK


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> SonyUSA
> 
> 
> 
> - January 26th 2015


 
that means they dont have one that doesnt ruin most games, and its true, they cant find too many entry points


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 6, 2015)

oxenh said:


> Better get and old 3ds and you will get an idea of how the gatewait should work in the n3ds


The thing is that if I buy an old 3DS, I'll have the possibility to buy a New 3DS in four years. And I don't want to wait 4 years more to get an (at that time) old console. That's 'cause of the money.
I live in General Alvear, Mendoza, Argentina. Very near of Santiago, Chile. But I can't buy a console from there since I need a PayPal account (and I don't have an international credit card) or make a Western Union transference and the nearest office is 1000km away.

I have two things to do:

Buy a New 3DS (very expensive) in half a year.
Or someone from Chile helps me to get one cheaper than here. And 'cause I'm near of Santiago, I don't think that would be an expensive sending.

♫ Do what you want, what you really really want. ♫


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> that means they dont have one that doesnt ruin most games, and its true, they cant find too many entry points



well shit that means they might not be even close to a release


----------



## SonyUSA (Mar 6, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> SonyUSA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I was on vacation, I'm back now


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I was on vacation, I'm back now


 

well welcome back =P


----------



## XenoWarrior (Mar 6, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I was on vacation, I'm back now


 
How about that leak of the N3DS launcher shown in the teaser video then. 
Welcome back.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> well shit that means they might not be even close to a release


 
this is old news, they could be just days away, i dont know. they havnt spoken a word since february second, which was their last update.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> How about that leak of the N3DS launcher shown in the teaser video then.
> Welcome back.


 
real subtle. 
even if she does have access to it i'm pretty much most certain that would be frowned upon by Team Gateway, let alone unfinished work (possibly) which could damage your system


----------



## SonyUSA (Mar 6, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> How about that leak of the N3DS launcher shown in the teaser video then.
> Welcome back.


 
I'm not going to explain that again


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I'm not going to explain that again


 
then send him a link to the post where you explained it before...


----------



## Breith (Mar 6, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> How about that leak of the N3DS launcher shown in the teaser video then.
> Welcome back.


 
It was more a proof of concept than a proof that it's going to be release right after. 
But yeah, the way the news was wrote is ambiguous.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

XenoWarrior

http://gbatemp.net/threads/is-there-any-news-or-rumor-on-how-soon-is-soon-for-n3ds-gateway.378448/page-365#post-5347265

post here for SonyUSA's explaination about "initial exploits" and using unfinished software


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/is-there...for-n3ds-gateway.378448/page-365#post-5347265
> 
> post here for SonyUSA's explaination about "initial exploits"


 
the point is it worked


----------



## Axido (Mar 6, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/is-there...for-n3ds-gateway.378448/page-365#post-5347265
> 
> post here for SonyUSA's explaination about "initial exploits"


 
Well, I think as long as this works and doesn't brick N3DS consoles, nobody should have a problem with no emuNAND in order to at least be able to use GW on an N3DS. You know, emuNAND wasn't even a thing when the Gateway cart launched... So, why is emuNAND now holding back the release of a new firmware? Oh yeah, to access eShop. Who can live without that for a while?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Axido said:


> Well, I think as long as this works and doesn't brick N3DS consoles, nobody should have a problem with no emuNAND in order to at least be able to use GW on an N3DS. You know, emuNAND wasn't even a thing when the Gateway cart launched... So, why is emuNAND now holding back the release of a new firmware? Oh yeah, to access eShop. Who can live without that for a while?


 
everyone who stayed on 9.0 waiting for gateway


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

Axido said:


> Well, I think as long as this works and doesn't brick N3DS consoles, nobody should have a problem with no emuNAND in order to at least be able to use GW on an N3DS. You know, emuNAND wasn't even a thing when the Gateway cart launched... So, why is emuNAND now holding back the release of a new firmware? Oh yeah, to access eShop. Who can live without that for a while?


 

her post also says _"other things" _which could be anything...maybe save data is being erased....maybe SD cards are getting corrupted...maybe even causing global thermonuclear war and the zombie apocalypse at the same time??....what her point is that the product is not finished and releasing it right now would result in unsatisfactory reception


----------



## itsamario2015 (Mar 6, 2015)

Breith said:


> *It was more a proof of concept than a proof that it's going to be release right after.*
> But yeah, the way the news was wrote is ambiguous.


 

Something most people in here can't comprehend.


----------



## Breith (Mar 6, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> her post also says _"other things" _which could be anything...maybe save data is being erased....maybe SD cards are getting corrupted...what her point is that the product is not finished and releasing it right now would result in unsatisfactory reception


 
At this point I don't really care about the "other things"... If only we could have a GW working on N3DS...


----------



## XenoWarrior (Mar 6, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I'm not going to explain that again


 
Just pissing about. I'm more than happy to wait.
*I understand it is just a concept. Not final.
**I run a project where people are constantly asking for download, I don't want to become that guy.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

Well, even if the N3DS update is released by GW, I would still hold back to download it and play it in my N3DS.
Why?

Because I can't find any N3DS XL screen protectors, for fucks sake!
I don't want those shits to get any scratches without protection.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Well, even if the N3DS update is released by GW, I would still hold back to download it and play it in my N3DS.
> Why?
> 
> Because I can't find any N3DS XL screen protectors, for fucks sake!
> I don't want those shits to get any scratches without protection.


the old 3DS XL protectors fit the n3DS XL perfectly


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 6, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> the old 3DS XL protectors fit the n3DS XL perfectly


Didn't the new version had a bigger screen?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Well, even if the N3DS update is released by GW, I would still hold back to download it and play it in my N3DS.
> Why?
> 
> Because I can't find any N3DS XL screen protectors, for fucks sake!
> I don't want those shits to get any scratches without protection.


 

don't forget to keep your foam screen protectors that came with it.....this model (just like all the others) suffers the:

"screen Imprint" issue where the bezel on the bottom on the device is constantly pressing up against the screen while closed...eventually causing the bezel to leave a permanent imprint on the left and right side of the top of the screen where the bezel is. I know because this happened to me a long time ago on my old original 3DS. Sent it in to Nintendo and got a replacement..since then I keep and carry my 3DS in the foam pouch it came with and separate the screens with the thin foam. haven't had an issue with my XL since


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> the old 3DS XL protectors fit the n3DS XL perfectly


I know, but I am having a hard time finding protectors for a regular XL too. :/


BETA215 said:


> Didn't the new version had a bigger screen?


Not at all, they have the same size:
http://www.nintendo.com/3ds/features/compare#/compare-3ds-new



> _*Screen size*_
> *New 3DS XL*
> Upper: 4.88 inches (diagonal)
> Lower: 4.18 inches (diagonal)
> ...


----------



## lamende (Mar 6, 2015)

Its so quiet. I haven't gotten a single email back from Gateway. I emailed them once a few days ago, just asking if they've started working again since Chinese New Year.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Mar 6, 2015)

lamende said:


> Its so quiet. I haven't gotten a single email back from Gateway. I emailed them once a few days ago, just asking if they've started working again since Chinese New Year.


 
They won't reply at all. All the idiots already raged at them asking for update to be released.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Mar 6, 2015)

lamende said:


> Its so quiet. I haven't gotten a single email back from Gateway. I emailed them once a few days ago, just asking if they've started working again since Chinese New Year.


 
They won't reply to you. Christmas is way over and the biggest percent of the sales they were going to do is already done. There is no reason for them to send emails now


----------



## satel (Mar 6, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> They won't reply to you. *Christmas is way over and the biggest percent of the sales they were going to do is already done*. There is no reason for them to send emails now


 

very good point i must say.


----------



## callmebob (Mar 6, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> They won't reply to you. Christmas is way over and the biggest percent of the sales they were going to do is already done. There is no reason for them to send emails now


 
They left. Of course they won´t reply.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

callmebob said:


> They left. Of course they won´t reply.


 
where'd they leave to?


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Mar 6, 2015)

callmebob said:


> They left. Of course they won´t reply.


 
Don't know if they left or not but the only reason they were so communicative back then was to boost sales over holidays... Nothing more and I am 100% sure about that. It is not a coincidence that it happened to send so many emails and answers only then and after holidays passed they stopped all the communication.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> where'd they leave to?


To Paranoiaville


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

lamende said:


> Its so quiet. I haven't gotten a single email back from Gateway. I emailed them once a few days ago, just asking if they've started working again since Chinese New Year.


Maybe support is also based in China? Otherwise, I'm not even gonna try guessing why they're so held up  

I think the red nail lady theory is the closest we've got to the truth  

I'm caving in next week, gonna buy FF TheatRhythm. All my cart are either completed, close to, or not worth my time. I need Gateway+emuNAND for FE Awakening DLC, Resident Evil Revelations, MGS3D, Mario and Luigi, Pokemon X, and a bunch of other games that I gave up on before even playing due to shoddy frame rates from UniSoft. (-_-)

Gonna prob clean out my physical game collection, and power through my wiiU collection. Need to get that stuff under control lol.


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sane people, remember that (almost) everything here said is based in nothing. That means that maybe tomorrow Gateway release the new firmware, or that they release it in the Pi day.

There's no proof of nothing. Just poor speculation.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> To Paranoiaville


 
jeez, all this gaitwaiting, its messin with my sanity, i dont know left from sandwich.. or is it denace... i dont know! Help!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> To Paranoiaville


Like last time  they all sold out, then bought it back the next week


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

BETA215 said:


> Sane people, remember that (almost) everything here said is based in nothing. That means that maybe tomorrow Gateway release the new firmware, or that they release it in the Pi day.
> 
> There's no proof of nothing. Just poor speculation.


 
WHAT IF I TOLD YOU:


There IS NO GATEWAY

"


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 6, 2015)

_I'm bored_


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 6, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> WHAT IF I TOLD YOU:
> 
> 
> There IS NO GATEWAY


Don't your house has a gateway? Or how do you enter to your house? Are you crazy?


----------



## michyprima (Mar 6, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> _I'm bored_


Have sex


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

BETA215 said:


> Don't your house has a gateway? Or how do you enter to your house? Are you crazy?


No, his gateway has a house, and a few humans


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 6, 2015)

They were communicating with people who already bought carts, though, so it's hard to believe they were answering e-mails to spur sales alone. After all, few people would actually read them.

I think it's more an issue of when the update is coming. For 9.2 support, they could say it was coming soon because it _*actually was*_. If N3DS support is not coming soon, do you really expect they will say "Update is not coming soon"? That would cost them sales. It is better to say nothing, and let people think what they may.  Maybe even float some bogus rumors that can't be connected to them, via Gary and Sony shaped sock-puppets, which makes it an easy excuse when they turn out being wrong because "they are not official GW spokespeople"

This is such a terrible way of conducting business


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

You take *the blue pill*, the wait ends in the Sky. You get off your computer and buy a Sky3DS and believe the N3DS update will never come. You take the *red pill*, you stay in _Gatewait_ and I show you how deep the wait shall be"


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 6, 2015)

MINE!!!







Thanx 2Hack for your suggestion. I bought it off Ebay  There were ridiculous prices on ebay.com and ebay.co.uk, but found a seller on ebay.it who agreed to ship it internationally  Paid €10 for the game and €13 for Registered Airmail delivery to my place


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> They were communicating with people who already bought carts, though, so it's hard to believe they were answering e-mails to spur sales alone. After all, few people would actually read them.
> 
> I think it's more an issue of when the update is coming. For 9.2 support, they could say it was coming soon because it _*actually was*_. If N3DS support is not coming soon, do you really expect they will say "Update is not coming soon"? That would cost them sales. It is better to say nothing, and let people think what they may. Maybe even float some bogus rumors that can't be connected to them, via Gary and Sony shaped sock-puppets, which makes it an easy excuse when they turn out being wrong because "they are not official GW spokespeople"
> 
> This is such a terrible way of conducting business


 
you complaining wont fix that, and i bet their buisness is making more money than yours


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i bet their buisness is making more money than yours


 
Hahaha, what does this have to do with literally anything? Did you know human trafficking is a $32 billion industry annually? Wow, all that money they're making! That's surely a sign that selling human beings as slave is a good thing to do!


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 6, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Like last time  they all sold out, then bought it back the next week


Yeah...  I guess the trolls never learn


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> Hahaha, what does this have to do with literally anything? Did you know human trafficking is a $32 billion industry annually? Wow, all that money they're making! That's surely a sign that selling human beings as slave is a good thing to do!


 
no, no you dent get it, you were bashing their way of running a buisness, yet they sell overpriced cartridges all the time, and tons of people buy them. yet, chances are you dont own a buisness, so its not doin as good as their buisness which gives them tons of money for doing very little work, because we have all seen how quickly they push out those updates.


----------



## cutterjohn (Mar 6, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> MINE!!!
> 
> <snipped one GINORMOUSLY EXTRA HUGE image>
> 
> Thanx 2Hack for your suggestion. I bought it off Ebay  There were ridiculous prices on ebay.com and ebay.co.uk, but would a seller on ebay.it who agreed to ship it internationally  Paid €10 for the game and €13 for Registered Airmail delivery to my place


I was going to say that I picked it up off ebay brand new for ~$15 IIRC.  Apparently works off a sky3ds as well, but I buy most of my games although I'm losing interest in that as how many of them come with no PRINTED manual(or a crappy one*, and other goodies) any longer.  I feel like I'm getting ripped off when all I get is the cheapest of cheap plastic case and a game card... you know where the cover is kind of falling off when brand new, comes pre-cracked or is flexibly flimsy as all hell...

* I thought that SMT Overclocked manual was ginormous and would have tons of info... nope... just in english/french/spanish... still was decent sized but not like they used to be especially for RPGs.

This thread isn't even worth  OR opcorn: any longer and seems to have settled down to 12 new pages when I check roughly every day...  I'm not even bothering to read anything but the very latest messages any longer either.

At this point I'm hoping for sky3ds hw v3 where the pushbutton is replaced by a programmable index pointer and they boot to a default menu that will set said index instead of having to push button through every ROM...  it seems like it could work.  Start up with default "ROM" being the menu select app, pick a ROM from a list, quit ROM selected now shows up, play, quit reset back to menu "ROM" or something similar.  Seems to me like they're probably just partitioning the card in set sized chunks(probably largest cart size plus maybe some scratch and the button just now increments a pointer, i.e. so the menu thingy should be workable but probably would need new hw as I bet the current pointer isn't accessible to modification from anywhere but the push button although OTOH it has to have some way of knowing how many ROMs are on the card such that it doesn't cycle through a bunch of empty slots...  That's be super slick almost back to the DS card functionality days... or at least more useful than the way it works now which is painful...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> no, no you dent get it, you were bashing their way of running a buisness, yet they sell overpriced cartridges all the time, and tons of people buy them. yet, chances are you dont own a buisness, so its not doin as good as their buisness which gives them tons of money for doing very little work, because we have all seen how quickly they push out those updates.


 

reverse engineering is anything but "little work" i'm sure SonyUSA could vouch for that


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 6, 2015)

I actually run my own business, and I'm not about to speculate how much money GW makes, how many people are involved and how much work they collectively do. What I am interested in is speculating the relatively quick release of N3DS support based on what we know (which is very little)

And based on what we know, and based on what we know of their terrible business practices, if I were a betting man I would say "support is still months off" is comparatively the safest bet you could make in this scenario, among competing bets.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> reverse engineering is anything but "little work" i'm sure SonyUSA could vouch for that


 
i see your point, still not as much work as updating at a normal rate, replying to emails and questions, and posting updates on progress, like a normal company would, but they dont, they right 1 paragraph every 1 to 2 months saying they released software and it added a feature (plus the reverse engineering), then ignoring everything else. But i still love gateway, no one can do what they do, because the other flashcarts are different, and dont need updates as they are straightforward with 1 feature... play a rom.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> I actually run my own business, and I'm not about to speculate how much money GW makes, how many people are involved and how much work they collectively do. What I am interested in is speculating the relatively quick release of N3DS support based on what we know (which is very little)
> 
> And based on what we know, and based on what we know of their terrible business practices, if I were a betting man I would say "support is still months off" is comparatively the safest bet you could make in this scenario, among competing bets.


 
i dont disagree, i totally think we have a lonng wait ahead of us, my point was, what they do works. their intention isnt to please the people, its not to make flashcarts because its what they like to do, its to make money, and it works. Also, sorry, didnt know you owned a buisness, most people work for someone elses buisness.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

th





CIAwesome526 said:


> i see your point, still not as much work as updating at a normal rate, replying to emails and questions, and posting updates on progress, like a normal company would, but they dont, they right 1 paragraph every 1 to 2 months saying they released software and it added a feature (plus the reverse engineering), then ignoring everything else. But i still love gateway, no one can do what they do, because the other flashcarts are different, and dont need updates as they are straightforward with 1 feature... play a rom.



they also run an illegitimate business and are not your typical company...probably from China


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i dont disagree, i totally think we have a lonng wait ahead of us, my point was, what they do works. their intention isnt to please the people, its not to make flashcarts because its what they like to do, its to make money, and it works. Also, sorry, didnt know you owned a buisness, most people work for someone elses buisness.


I can definitely see it from the perspective of capitalism, and I think there are several good reasons why it's in their best interest not to reveal the true nature of the delay, which I have speculated on previously in this thread

But just because I can see why something is happening does not make me very happy about it, especially since I (rather stupidly) already bought into their scheme... I contemplated returning the card but ultimately that would just hurt the reseller, not GW.

The only thing I can do is complain. Don't take that away from me


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> The only thing I can do is complain. Don't take that away from me


Which is what we all do. 
That and wait too.

So complain and wait...
Pretty much sums up this whole 600+ pages thread.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 6, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> th
> 
> they also run an illegitimate business and are not your typical company...probably from China



Once again my sword strikes you just telling u that gw are NOT FROM CHINA ^.^


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 6, 2015)

I usually calm down with this...


----------



## michyprima (Mar 6, 2015)

Not a fan of the sky but I would put a small LCD on it and two buttons to go back or next...
but then it would cost more than 10 USD to manufacture and that's not good lol


----------



## freejak13 (Mar 6, 2015)

Gave in and purchased a sky3ds.  Any idea if I'll be able to move the saves from games played on the sky3ds to a future cia install via gateway?  TIA.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I usually calm down with this...


And I usually build up serenity with this.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> And I usually build up serenity with this.


Dude. There is only one way to have the hype flowing. The Official GW Anthem


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Dude. There is only one way to have the hype flowing. The Official GW Anthem


I will play this all day long when the update comes out.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2015)

*edits all song links to Darude - Sandstorm*


----------



## weatMod (Mar 6, 2015)

michyprima said:


> Not a fan of the sky but I would put a small LCD on it and two buttons to go back or next...
> but then it would cost more than 10 USD to manufacture and that's not good lol


 
it would be cheaper for them to build in a ds mode card and have a button to switch between booting ds and 3ds mode, then write a homebrew  rom manager GUI that runs in ds more and switches the rom , probably it will still be faster to reboot the console between modes to switch a rom than to use the button to cycle through a list of 20 games


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> *edits all song links to Darude - Sandstorm*


pls no >.<


----------



## metaljay (Mar 6, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> MINE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
After reading this
i literally just found one from eBay.it for €9 and €11 postage haha
thanks so much!!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> th
> 
> they also run an illegitimate business and are not your typical company...probably from China


 
true.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> *edits all song links to Darude - Sandstorm*


Hey Vulpes why does the thread of the Announcement have a poll but we cannot vote?
I wanted to vote for the Blood of Herpes Volcano.


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 6, 2015)

weatMod said:


> it would be cheaper for them to build in a ds mode card and have a button to switch between booting ds and 3ds mode, then write a homebrew rom manager GUI that runs in ds more and switches the rom , probably it will still be faster to reboot the console between modes to switch a rom than to use the button to cycle through a list of 20 games


why not build a special robot arm sticking out the back of the cartrdige that is loaded with micro sd cards and switches based on the menu?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> I can definitely see it from the perspective of capitalism, and I think there are several good reasons why it's in their best interest not to reveal the true nature of the delay, which I have speculated on previously in this thread
> 
> But just because I can see why something is happening does not make me very happy about it, especially since I (rather stupidly) already bought into their scheme... I contemplated returning the card but ultimately that would just hurt the reseller, not GW.
> 
> The only thing I can do is complain. Don't take that away from me


 
okay, i too bought their card, but i have hope! One day the update shall come!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Hey Vulpes why does the thread of the Announcement have a poll but we cannot vote?
> I wanted to vote for the Blood of Herpes Volcano.



I know people wanted a 100% no-trolling thread....but I couldn't resist just a little bit.

I wish the poll worked with the thread locked, too.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

i love this thread, just like the same 3 or 4 people talking and making jokes, with the occasional argument.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I know people wanted a 100% no-trolling thread....but I couldn't resist just a little bit.
> 
> I wish the poll worked with the thread locked, too.


Oh so it's because the thread is locked that no one can vote?
Interesting.

So it is a forum thing then, not because you deliberately wanted to keep it so that no one votes.
I'll keep an eye on that thread. 

As *soon* as the update comes up, I will vote for sure!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

michyprima said:


> Not a fan of the sky but I would put a small LCD on it and two buttons to go back or next...
> but then it would cost more than 10 USD to manufacture and that's not good lol


a LCD would take up quite a bit of room....maybe a small bluetooth setup that allows switching via your phone, or a mini wifi host that runs a little basic http server that you can access from the 3DS itself


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i love this thread, just like the same 3 or 4 people talking and making jokes, with the occasional argument.


*Troll or bitch.*
That's the motto of this thread.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> As *soon* as the update comes up, I will vote for sure!




I might have another solution....


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> a LCD would take up quite a bit of room....maybe a small bluetooth setup that allows switching via your phone, or a mini wifi host that runs a little basic http server that you can access from the 3DS itself


Honestly, they just needed to add a second button that allows you to go back, and have a double tap == skip 5. But when they limited it to 10, I guess they felt no need to.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

its the new gatewaiting room, we have a selection of jokes on repeat and fresh cool pepsi's if you guess the correct release date......what more could you ask for?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> *Troll or bitch.*
> That's the motto of this thread.


 
thats what i like




gamesquest1 said:


> its the new gatewaiting room, we have a selection of jokes on repeat and fresh cool pepsi's if you guess the correct release date......what more could you ask for?


The only thing missing is the gateway update




Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I might have another solution....


hehe


----------



## Aman27deep (Mar 6, 2015)

Bought gateway and n3ds three months ago. What exactly is this happiness you speak of?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I might have another solution....


nice poll.....i vote everything......because i can


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> thats what i like


This thread goes something like this:
Bitching - Bitching #2 - Sky3DS fan - GW Defender - Troll - Reply to troll with more trolling - Post-troll - Back to bitching #1.


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Mar 6, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I might have another solution....


 
You should add the latest 2hack prediction to that thread too. That's our most accurate predictions, his sauces are always delicious.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> This thread goes something like this:
> Bitching - Bitching #2 - Sky3DS fan - GW Defender - Troll - Reply to troll with more trolling - Post-troll - Back to bitching #1.


 
you dont find happiness in that? wow... what a sad life you live.
Just kidding, i do like it though, but thats because i dont fall for the trolling, but i find it funny.


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 6, 2015)

I just notice there is a poll in this thread.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> I just notice there is a poll in this thread.


 
it was just added like 2 minutes ago


----------



## weatMod (Mar 6, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> why not build a special robot arm sticking out the back of the cartrdige that is loaded with micro sd cards and switches based on the menu?


 
they have already done similar things to what i said with ODE's for the xbox360
its not that hard at all supercard is making a dual mode card they could do this easily im sure
wont surprise me if we see a sky clone that does just what i said at some point


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> you dont find happiness in that? wow... what a sad life you live.
> Just kidding, i do like it though, but thats because i dont fall for the trolling, but i find it funny.


Not happiness, more like amusement for me. 
It distracts me at least. XD


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 6, 2015)

metaljay said:


> After reading this
> i literally just found one from eBay.it for €9 and €11 postage haha
> thanks so much!!


You're welcome 

*Edit:* Mine just shipped. Unbelievably good this seller is. I paid like roughly an hour ago


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

weatMod said:


> they have already done similar things to what i said with ODE's for the xbox360
> its not that hard at all supercard is making a dual mode card they could do this easily im sure
> wont surprise me if we see a sky clone that does just what i said at some point


 
clones dont add features other than bricking, its only useful if you want to pay for a small peice of plastic that turns 3DS's into really good looking paper weights.


----------



## Kirbs (Mar 6, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> MINE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Just a quick question. What do you plan on using KARL3DS for?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Not happiness, more like amusement for me.
> It distracts me at least. XD


 
happiness, amusement... Close enough, im just going to call it joy.


----------



## weatMod (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> clones dont add features other than bricking, its only useful if you want to pay for a small peice of plastic that turns 3DS's into really good looking paper weights.


 
MT card added a multirom button


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> clones dont add features other than bricking, its only useful if you want to pay for a small peice of plastic that turns 3DS's into really good looking paper weights.


Or a good looking 3DS for a Gaming History museum. 


CIAwesome526 said:


> happiness, amusement... Close enough, im just going to call it joy.


Close enough!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> clones dont add features other than bricking, its only useful if you want to pay for a small peice of plastic that turns 3DS's into really good looking paper weights.


a sky3ds clone couldnt really brick the system, they only emulate the cart, they have no hold over the system.....unless they purposefully design it to deliver 5000v through the cart slot.....plus there is the "kind of" innovation of MT with the crappy cheat system and save conversion


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

weatMod said:


> MT card added a multirom button


 
gateway had software multirom, the button was just another way MT cards producers were being lazy... slap on a button aaaaand its different.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> I just notice there is a poll in this thread.



I plan to change the poll periodically, too.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> gateway had software multirom, the button was just another way MT cards producers were being lazy... slap on a button aaaaand its different.


well really MT had multi-rom about 3 months before gateway had multirom....but they quickly copied gateways more functional version after they released it


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> gateway had software multirom, the button was just another way MT cards producers were being lazy... slap on a button aaaaand its different.


I prefer software multirom selection rather than a Hardware selection.
Imagine the time it would take you to boot one of the last games in your list...

Damn!


----------



## weatMod (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> gateway had software multirom, the button was just another way MT cards producers were being lazy... slap on a button aaaaand its different.


 
i think MT released their button card before GW released the multirom update and there is still a way to switch games from a menu just not from the homescreen

i dont like clones either but you have to admit that MT card did actually release something different and it was their own innovation
so i wouldnt be surprised if someone releases an all in one card skyclone plus ds mode card clone all in one card
there were even rumors of such a card ,the king 3ds so the idea is already out there


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> a sky3ds clone couldnt really brick the system, they only emulate the cart, they have no hold over the system.....unless they purposefully design it to deliver 5000v through the cart slot.....plus there is the "kind of" innovation of MT with the crappy cheat system and save conversion


 
i guess your right, but how bout all the clones that arnt based off of sky: R4i 3DS DE, Orange 3DS, they HAVE bricked consoles.


ShadowOne333 said:


> I prefer software multirom selection rather than a Hardware selection.
> Imagine the time it would take you to boot one of the last games in your list...
> 
> Damn!


 
i know, they just did it so people think its actually different, but really, its just annoying.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 6, 2015)

Kirbs said:


> Just a quick question. What do you plan on using KARL3DS for?



Just wanna keep my options open given it's the ONLY KNOWN ENTRYPOINT for a N3DS.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i guess your right, but how bout all the clones that arnt based off of sky: R4i 3DS DE, Orange 3DS, they HAVE bricked consoles.


yeah....but that was down to gateway puting anti clone brick code in their FW to trip them up..........seeing as sky3ds doesn't have the capability of running unsigned code on the 3DS, the best they could do would be code to brick the clone cart....and even then it would likely be basic protection, they can only store so much on the carts chip, and wouldn't be able to waste too much on anti clone code


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

weatMod said:


> i think MT released their button card before GW released the multirom update and there is still a way to switch games from a menu just not from the homescreen
> 
> i dont like clones either but you have to admit that MT card did actually release something different and it was their own innovation
> so i wouldnt be surprised if someone releases an all in one card skyclone plus ds mode card clone all in one card
> there were even rumors of such a card ,the king 3ds so the idea is already out there


 
okay, i guess you proved me wrong! but the other clones (of gateway) do have a history of bricking things, and adding absolutely no new features, some even removing features.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> yeah....but that was down to gateway puting anti clone brick code in their FW to trip them up..........seeing as sky3ds doesn't have the capability of running unsigned code on the 3DS, the best they could do would be code to brick the clone cart....and even then it would likely be basic protection, they can only store so much on the carts chip, and wouldn't be able to waste too much on anti clone code


 
and then gateway removed the code, but people still reported having their consoles bricked


----------



## Kirbs (Mar 6, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Just wanna keep my options open given it's the ONLY KNOWN ENTRYPOINT for a N3DS.


Hopefully, the KARL3DS team finishes up faster than Gateway.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> and then gateway removed the code, but people still reported having their consoles bricked


pretty sure gateway have never removed the code....but its now tightly packed away into the FW only to be unleashed if people go tinkering into the FW disabling all the cage they have it locked behind....but all FW's since 2.0b2, have been deemed pretty much safe.....i mean even the clones now have a multi rom enabled GW FW clone.....it fairly safe to say the bricky days are a thing of the past


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

While we're talking of flash carts, do you know if you can run the MT Launcher via a GW cart? I don't see why it wouldn't be possible, but I can't test it until my OG3DS comes in...


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Kirbs said:


> Hopefully, the KARL3DS team finishes up faster than Gateway.


 
well, if they have the only entrypoint, then they have to release first, so that gateway can discover their exploiting secrets


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

Kirbs said:


> Hopefully, the KARL3DS team finishes up faster than Gateway.


well by the look of things, they will.
They already dumped a NAND backup for a N3DS and they also showed a video in which one of the hackers ran a CFW (possibly emuNAND).
So yeah, they might be beating them to it.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> pretty sure gateway have never removed the code....but its now tightly packed away into the FW only to be unleashed if people go tinkering into the FW disabling all the cage they have it locked behind....but all FW's since 2.0b2, have been deemed pretty much safe.....i mean even the clones now have a multi rom enabled GW FW clone.....it fairly safe to say the bricky days are a thing of the past


 
well, its been ages since i used a clone, i gave mine away, and now that i think about it, thats good, i dont want my friends console getting bricked by my gift


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

2Hack said:


> While we're talking of flash carts, do you know if you can run the MT Launcher via a GW cart? I don't see why it wouldn't be possible, but I can't test it until my OG3DS comes in...


 
you launch it in the browser, no cart needed


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

2Hack said:


> While we're talking of flash carts, do you know if you can run the MT Launcher via a GW cart? I don't see why it wouldn't be possible, but I can't test it until my OG3DS comes in...


nope you can't, you can run the MT launcher without a MT card though for classic mode, but you can only use each respective clone on their appropriate FW, apart from orange3ds,R4 DE, and 3DS link which where all just rebadged cards, also the MT launcher can only be launched via the MSET exploit (the 4.x NDS profile exploit)


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> nope you can't, you can run the MT launcher without a MT card though for classic mode, but you can only use each respective clone on their appropriate FW, apart from orange3ds,R4 DE, and 3DS link which where all just rebadged cards, also the MT launcher can only be launched via the MSET exploit (the 4.x NDS profile exploit)


why cant i run gateway software on the R4 clone?


----------



## Kirbs (Mar 6, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> well by the look of things, they will.
> They already dumped a NAND backup for a N3DS and they also showed a video in which one of the hackers ran a CFW (possibly emuNAND).
> So yeah, they might be beating them to it.


 
Too bad KARL3DS is not open source in order to unlock the full capabilities like the wii did.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

inb4 gateway release their new exploit which is just activating a single rom sky3ds mode update that allows people to exploit the n3DS with a copy of cubic ninja


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> why cant i run gateway software on the R4 clone?


Why can't you run a Belkin Driver with a SanDisk hardware?
I think that pretty much answers your question.

The code is specific to the card's hardware.


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Mar 6, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> inb4 gateway release their new exploit which is just activating a single rom sky3ds mode update that allows people to exploit the n3DS with a copy of cubic ninja


I'd be okay with that lol


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 6, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> inb4 gateway release their new exploit which is just activating a single rom sky3ds mode update that allows people to exploit the n3DS with a copy of cubic ninja


Didnt Smea said something about not being possible to gain kernel access with Ninjhax? I remember there was a whole fuss about it on Twitter and such, I guess someone was "wrong"... 

All in all my theory is that GW initially showed a elevated Ninjhax on the video with full kernel access. But you never know...


----------



## weatMod (Mar 6, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> inb4 gateway release their new exploit which is just activating a single rom sky3ds mode update that allows people to exploit the n3DS with a copy of cubic ninja


 
well that is not a bad idea actually the only problems would be this

1)can the FPGA be reprogrammed to act as a sky 1:1 clone card and then be flashed back to red card functionality

2} GW would have to tell their customers they need to use an old exploitable 3ds to run the GW menu and flash the FPGA or find a copy of CN

id be ok with the 1st option since i still have my old 3ds and old xl

i also have a sealed copy of CN but it's US and my N3ds is AU


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

weatMod said:


> well that is not a bad idea actually the only problems would be this
> 
> 1)can the FPGA be reprogrammed to act as a sly 1:1 clone card and then be flashed back to red card functionality
> 
> ...


Use KARL3DS to run regionfree, and install it


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Didnt Smea said something about not being possible to gain kernel access with Ninjhax? I remember there was a whole fuss about it on Twitter and such, I guess someone was "wrong"...
> 
> All in all my theory is that GW initially showed a elevated Ninjhax on the video with full kernel access. But you never know...


look at karl3ds....basically ninjhax couldnt get full control on itself, but combined with gateway exploits from GW ultra, ninjhax is a ready made entry point


----------



## weatMod (Mar 6, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Didnt Smea said something about not being possible to gain kernel access with Ninjhax? I remember there was a whole fuss about it on Twitter and such, I guess someone was "wrong"...
> 
> All in all my theory is that GW initially showed a elevated Ninjhax on the video with full kernel access. But you never know...


 


because its a multiple exploits GW would supply their second part ,second stage exploit the CN could just be used for the entry point, GW's mii maker entrypoint and CN entrypoint are probably almost totally the same but CN would not break mii maker


----------



## weatMod (Mar 6, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Use KARL3DS to run regionfree, and install it


 
i havent been following the project that closely but i assume it doesnt work on N3ds yet but will "SOON"' right


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Why can't you run a Belkin Driver with a SanDisk hardware?
> I think that pretty much answers your question.
> 
> The code is specific to the card's hardware.


 
yeah, but arnt they the same cards, just "different"


----------



## alepman90 (Mar 6, 2015)

Is it out yet?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

weatMod said:


> well that is not a bad idea actually the only problems would be this
> 
> 1)can the FPGA be reprogrammed to act as a sly 1:1 clone card and then be flashed back to red card functionality
> 
> ...


well i have no idea if they could manage to fit a 1:1 cart emulation routine into the FPGA and their existing code too....but supposing they could, they should be able to have people put cubic ninja on the SD with the name boot.3DS or whatever, then when the gateway card is inserted always use boot.3ds as the 1:1 game and then that can be used to enter gateway mode, once in gateway mode just auto switch back to gateway card mode


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

if i had a 4.5 3DS, could i use the gateway blue card to launch the R4 launcher.dat?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> if i had a 4.5 3DS, could i use the gateway blue card to launch the R4 launcher.dat?


why would you want to, it has zero functionality without a R4 DE, you could load it up but it wouldnt really do anything without the card, MT launcher is atleast a bit useful, it allows 9.x emunand (although its buggy with 9.5) and plays 7.0 encrypted games  even if you dont own a MT card


----------



## weatMod (Mar 6, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> well i have no idea if they could manage to fit a 1:1 cart emulation routine into the FPGA and their existing code too....but supposing they could, they should be able to have people put cubic ninja on the SD with the name boot.3DS or whatever, then when the gateway card is inserted always use boot.3ds as the 1:1 game and then that can be used to enter gateway mode, once in gateway mode just auto switch back to gateway card mode


 
well existing customers would still need an old exploitable console either way to update the FPGA
if both modes dont fit at once then they could just have you reflash the FPGA on the red card to work as a sky, then you install the exploit which only has to be installed once,
then flash the red card back to its normal ultra mode

funny because after we flashed the card to get the multirom update they said there was no going back to the single rom mode, the FPGA could only be updated and not downgraded

but then when ultra came out you could hold R trigger and get a menu to downrade the FPGA back to omega

i am guessing they just didn bother to put it in with the multirom update but that it was probably physically possible


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

weatMod said:


> well existing customers would still need an old exploitable console either way to update the FPGA
> if both modes dont fit at once then they could just have you reflash the FPGA on the red card to work as a sky, then you install the exploit which only has to be installed once,
> then flash the red card back to its normal omega mode
> 
> ...


well cubic ninja would most likely have to be run each time you want to enter gateway mode, so it would have to both fit in or you would be tethered to FPGA flashing with a exploitable console.......i don't think finding an exploitable console to update the FPGA would be that major an issue for the majority of people(as long as its a one time thing).....better than no update at all


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> why would you want to, it has zero functionality without a R4 DE, you could load it up but it wouldnt really do anything without the card, MT launcher is atleast a bit useful, it allows 9.x emunand (although its buggy with 9.5) and plays 7.0 encrypted games even if you dont own a MT card


 
R4 just introduced multirom and emuNAND


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 6, 2015)

I didn't notice there was a poll...


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> R4 just introduced multirom and emuNAND


 
Deluxe Edition firmware 4.0b2 is released ! (2014-07-15)
5.Because of the 3ds system's updating, emuNand is delayed.

that was their last update, they don't play 7.x encrypted games so anything released in the past like 5 months wont work....R4 is pretty much garbage and hasnt been updated in a year

sorry i just changed that bolding sorry if people got excited, its not to do with gateway


----------



## weatMod (Mar 6, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> well cubic ninja would most likely have to be run each time you want to enter gateway mode, so it would have to both fit in or you would be tethered to FPGA flashing with a exploitable console.......i don't think finding an exploitable console to update the FPGA would be that major an issue for the majority of people(as long as its a one time thing).....better than no update at all


 
no i dont think so i think GW could make it install once im not sure why smealum made it that way though

but look at my post from december ,unless the mii maker entry is different someohow?
maybe we would need to keep a copy of CN rom on the red card after though or like you said install it as a CIA
of course that would explain why smea couldnt make it work without the CN cart because he didnt want to enable "piracy" so no devmen







http://postimg.org/image/nja8owqj5/


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

weatMod said:


> no i dont think so i think GW could make it install once im not sure why smealum made it that way though
> 
> but look at my post from december ,unless the mii maker entry is different someohow?
> maybe we would need to keep a copy of CN rom on the red card after though or like you said install it as a CIA
> ...


mii maker is different as its installed to the system....to launch an exploit you need to be able to trigger the exploit, and the cubic ninja exploit is in cubic ninja, so how could you boot a installed cia file without first triggering the exploit....chicken&egg situation....unless ofc there is some long lost 3DS that had cubic ninja pre-installed and as such has a universally signed ticket that would allow it to be installed as a legit game....seeing as only Japan had a digital version of cubic ninja, i think not


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Go *HERE*


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Go *HERE*


Sends me nowhere.

Edit: whoops, just saw the doggy.
Doggy = GW naggers.
Glass = Protection for GW.


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 6, 2015)

well in the karl3ds thread one of the devs made a post saying itd support gateways emunand. which made me wonder then if once youre in the gateway emunand mode via karl3ds if you could use your gateway cart. lol n which the dev replied theyre not intentionally going out of their way to enable gateway cart support...almost sounds like it could be an "unfortunate" side effect tho, probably doesnt even remotely work like im imagining.. but oh well one can hope. especially since they seem to be moving faster than waitway.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Sends me nowhere.
> 
> Edit: whoops, just saw the doggy.
> Doggy = GW naggers.
> Glass = Protection for GW.


 
DING DING DING (it wasnt that before, but now it is)


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 6, 2015)

Er so I haven't posted here in a while (Like a day...still been reading most pages tho) be and there's a poll

Ok?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> DING DING DING (it wasnt that before, but now it is)


OH MEEH GAWWWDZZZ DAZ DA XPLOITZZZZZ 4 N3DS5S5S5S5S5!111!!!11!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> OH MEEH GAWWWDZZZ DAZ DA XPLOITZZZZZ 4 N3DS5S5S5S5S5!111!!!11!


 
uhhh, sure.

can somebody list the 3ds games with 7.x + encryption?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> uhhh, sure.
> 
> can somebody list the 3ds games with 7.x + encryption?


You can tell by watching which ones require >7.0 update when playing them here:
http://3ds.essh.co/


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

R4 apperently supports MH4U, that must have 7.0 encryption, right? wait, that says MH4


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> R4 apperently supports MH4U, that must have 7.0 encryption, right?


I guess so, it required 8.0, so I guess it does use the new encryption.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Monster Hunter 4 JPN      5.1.0J


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> Monster Hunter 4 JPN 5.1.0J


Monster Hunter 4 and Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate are different.
The original does require 5.1, but MH4U goes from 8.0 and above. (8.1)


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Monster Hunter 4 and Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate are different.
> The original does require 5.1, but MH4U goes from 8.0 and above. (8.1)


yes and the R4 site says MH4, and the update that was mentioned in was made a year ago.....before MH4U was released


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Monster Hunter 4 and Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate are different.
> The original does require 5.1, but MH4U goes from 8.0 and above. (8.1)


 
i know i fixed the post... what encryption does pokemon x and y use? just wondering


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i know i fixed the post... what encryption does pokemon x and y use? just wondering


They use the post 7.0 one.
I remember Gateway didn't have support for these games because of the new encryption introduced.

At least that's what I think. XD
I might be wrong though because those ones and Animal Crossing are card 2 games.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i know i fixed the post... what encryption does pokemon x and y use? just wondering


just normal, but the R4 card also cant play card2 games....well it can play them but you cant save....as i said its a crappy card, best not talked about


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> just normal, but the R4 card also cant play card2 games....well it can play them but you cant save....as i said its a crappy card, best not talked about


 
i never knew the difference between card 1 and card2


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i never knew the difference between card 1 and card2


its just a different way some carts store their saves, generally only used on games that have particularly large saves, like pokemon, animal crossing and tomodachi life


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> its just a different way some carts store their saves, generally only used on games that have particularly large saves, like pokemon, animal crossing and tomodachi life


 
what ecryption is animal crossing, if its less than 4.5 then its fine.


----------



## misterb98 (Mar 6, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> well in the karl3ds thread one of the devs made a post saying itd support gateways emunand. which made me wonder then if once youre in the gateway emunand mode via karl3ds if you could use your gateway cart. lol n which the dev replied theyre not intentionally going out of their way to enable gateway cart support...almost sounds like it could be an "unfortunate" side effect tho, probably doesnt even remotely work like im imagining.. but oh well one can hope. especially since they seem to be moving faster than waitway.


 
The gateway cart won't do anything in KARL. "Gateway Format Emunand" refers to the beginning of the emuNAND partition containing GatewayNAND in plaintext, along with the first sector being at the end. This is so people can move to KARL from Gateway and Back. It is simply the standard.

For the gateway card to work, Gateway has to patch the 3ds system to add extra functionality to the home menu that interfaces with the red cart. Saying it could be an unfortunate acciden_t _is about as likely as Nintendo accidentally adding support for the gateway cart. It requires conscious research and patching to make gateway work.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> what ecryption is animal crossing, if its less than 4.5 then its fine.


AC is exactly 4.5.0


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> what ecryption is animal crossing, if its less than 4.5 then its fine.


again, its not the type of encryption thats the issue, pokemon X&Y will start on R4 DE, but as it doesnt support card 2 games, it cannot save....it cannot play any card2 games, regardless of encryption type


----------



## Xzi (Mar 6, 2015)

Why is there a poll?

I voted for all of the options.


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 6, 2015)

misterb98 said:


> The gateway cart won't do anything in KARL. "Gateway Format Emunand" refers to the beginning of the emuNAND partition containing GatewayNAND in plaintext, along with the first sector being at the end. This is so people can move to KARL from Gateway and Back. It is simply the standard.
> 
> For the gateway card to work, Gateway has to patch the 3ds system to add extra functionality to the home menu that interfaces with the red cart. Saying it could be an unfortunate acciden_t _is about as likely as Nintendo accidentally adding support for the gateway cart. It requires conscious research and patching to make gateway work.


Well that sucks. I appreciate your insight though


----------



## iViperz (Mar 6, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Why is there a poll?
> 
> I voted for all of the options.


My question exactly, I did the same


----------



## XenoWarrior (Mar 6, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Why is there a poll?
> 
> I voted for all of the options.


 
Same here. XD


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Mar 6, 2015)

---------------------------------------------------------
Forecast for this weekend on the GW front:
jack shit.

See you next weekend, and as always ENJOY!
---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## XenoWarrior (Mar 6, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------
> Forecast for this weekend on the GW front:
> jack shit.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you almighty GW forcaster.


----------



## misterb98 (Mar 7, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------
> Forecast for this weekend on the GW front:
> jack shit.
> 
> ...


You should change your title to "Gateway Weather Forecaster"


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 7, 2015)

TheShadowRunner said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------
> Forecast for this weekend on the GW front:
> jack shit.
> 
> ...


 

You need a table of all the emails that have been sent, and replied.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 7, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> again, its not the type of encryption thats the issue, pokemon X&Y will start on R4 DE, but as it doesnt support card 2 games, it cannot save....it cannot play any card2 games, regardless of encryption type


No, he had animal crossing, and loves it, I just want to make sure it worked still, he has the cartridge


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> You need a table of all the emails that have been sent, and replied.


MrJason005 (?) should have it actually.


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 7, 2015)

They havent replied anything relevant to anybody since the Jan 9th release. Shits weak.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

2Hack said:


> @Jason005 (?) should have it actually.


 
Gateway sales didn't replied to recent emails yet?
edit:  by cody.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 7, 2015)

Gateway isn't waiting on KARL?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Gateway isn't waiting on KARL?


 
You know what? If gateway uses KARL, the entry point would be Ninjhax 
So, Gateway would release after KARL, but their new launcher would be exclusive to N3DS in .3dsx format


----------



## Xzi (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You know what? If gateway uses KARL, the entry point would be Ninjhax
> So, Gateway would release after KARL, but their new launcher would be exclusive to N3DS in .3dsx format


I don't see why they shouldn't do that if they haven't found another way in.  Not hard to create two separate download pages.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Xzi said:


> I don't see why they shouldn't do that if they haven't found another way in. Not hard to create two separate download pages.


 
My point was, once KARL got released, Gateway would deliver using their kernel entrypoint


----------



## logg (Mar 7, 2015)

Xzi said:


> I don't see why they shouldn't do that if they haven't found another way in. Not hard to create two separate download pages.


You don't see the problem in requiring Cubic Ninja to use Gateway? Maybe if KARL figures out the spider exploit, Gateway could piggyback off it, but that'd be pretty unstylish.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

logg said:


> You don't see the problem in requiring Cubic Ninja to use Gateway? Maybe if KARL figures out the spider exploit, Gateway could piggyback off it, but that'd be pretty unstylish.


 
My Cubic Ninja cart is ready to use on my N3DS already  Bootstrap by Shinyquagshire23 succeed all the time


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 7, 2015)

I like how some of you are implying that Gateway doesn't have an entrypoint without any sort of evidence to prove it. xD

Speculations everywhere.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 7, 2015)

logg said:


> You don't see the problem in requiring Cubic Ninja to use Gateway? Maybe if KARL figures out the spider exploit, Gateway could piggyback off it, but that'd be pretty unstylish.


Just as a stop-gap, perhaps.



LinkmstrYT said:


> I like how some of you are implying that Gateway doesn't have an entrypoint without any sort of evidence to prove it. xD
> 
> Speculations everywhere.


I'm sure they do, but they seem unwilling to use what they have. I'm guessing they keep moving a couple steps backward every time they get close to something release-ready. Due to bugs or beta user issues.


----------



## logg (Mar 7, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> I like how some of you are implying that Gateway doesn't have an entrypoint without any sort of evidence to prove it. xD
> 
> Speculations everywhere.


I'm pretty sure they do, since they had that video up in November. But, if they actually had one 100% worked out, it'd be released already.


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 7, 2015)

What is this KARL3DS that everyone speaks about?


----------



## logg (Mar 7, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> What is this KARL3DS that everyone speaks about?


Kernel access on New 3DS via ninjhax WIP https://gbatemp.net/threads/wip-karl3ds-kernel-access-on-n3ds-via-ninjhax-loadcode.382113


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 7, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> I like how some of you are implying that Gateway doesn't have an entrypoint without any sort of evidence to prove it. xD
> 
> Speculations everywhere.



well last month there was news that the Mii Maker exploit worked but caused other problems and didn't work with games that featured Mii's


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> well last month there was news that the Mii Maker exploit worked but caused other problems and didn't work with games that featured Mii's


 
Man, I like your gateway forecast sig :')


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 7, 2015)

logg said:


> Kernel access on New 3DS via ninjhax WIP https://gbatemp.net/threads/wip-karl3ds-kernel-access-on-n3ds-via-ninjhax-loadcode.382113


 

Whats the purpose of it? Doesn't give me a description of its purpose or I'm just blind.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Man, I like your gateway forecast sig :')


 

Thanks! It was TheShadowRunner's idea ^ ^

I just....added to it


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 7, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Whats the purpose of it? Doesn't give me a description of its purpose or I'm just blind.


 
How about you click on the link and read the OP's post about it?

It's to enable kernal access so that stuff like homebrew can run better and more efficiently. Ninjhax by itself has limitations that can prove to be annoying for homebrew developers. Stuff like emulators would be able to use roms easily and run at amazing speeds with all the power from just having kernal access.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> How about you click on the link and read the OP's post about it?


 
Sometime, people expect to be spoonfeed, and do not read threads before asking 
No offences Andzalotoffries


----------



## logg (Mar 7, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Whats the purpose of it? Doesn't give me a description of its purpose or I'm just blind.





Rokkubro said:


> Hello everyone! Welcome to *KARL3DS*(*K*ernel *A*nti-piracy *R*egion-free *L*oader *3DS*) project - its goal is to have usable kernel access on N3DS and O3DS for advanced homebrew, region free cartridge booting, CFW, and lots more! Much of the project is open source, however, anything that requires ARM9 kernel, or FIRM access will be closed source. See below for more details.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Mar 7, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> How about you click on the link and read the OP's post about it?
> 
> It's to enable kernal access so that stuff like homebrew can run better and more efficiently. Ninjhax by itself has limitations that can prove to be annoying for homebrew developers. Stuff like emulators would be able to use roms easily and run at amazing speeds with all the power from just having kernal access.


 
That's bootstrap's main purpose, which is kind of a submodule of KARL. KARL is a CFW which aims to enhance the default user experience by removing region locks and adding other features. Basically Gateway - (Cart + .cia).


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> That's bootstrap's main purpose, which is kind of a submodule of KARL. KARL is a CFW which aims to enhance the default user experience by removing region locks and adding other features. Basically Gateway - (Cart + .cia).


 
More like Gateway Classic mode  Launching .cia fails in classic mode


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> More like Gateway Classic mode  Launching .cia fails in classic mode


 
Gateway Classic Mode + Goodies


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Gateway Classic Mode + Goodies


 
Even better


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 7, 2015)

Come on Logg, ask something else.
One more post and and you're not a Newcomer anymore...

You can always go with the standard "Has anyone heard from Gatewait today??"


----------



## LurkerA (Mar 7, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Why is there a poll?
> 
> I voted for all of the options.


 

Just another way to keep you stay on this hype train...


----------



## Xzi (Mar 7, 2015)

LurkerA said:


> Just another way to keep you stay on this hype train...


I was never really on it.  Enjoying my OG 3DS XL with a Gateway, though.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

logg do you have a gateway already? Or waiting for the update to order


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey Logg, do you like Pepsi?
What about Buckets of Shrimp?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey logg when will the update go down?

Hey logg.

Hey Logg

Yo Logg


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Gateway sales didn't replied to recent emails yet?
> edit:  by cody.


 
lmao i thought the smiley was a dude with long hair and a crazy beard. im like shit how does he know what i look like?!

and i could kinda see gateway using CN as the entry point I mean i know they promised we wouldnt have to buy anything else. but back when they first came out they told us to go buy carts with a 4.x update n stuff. so i mean its kinda similar.

sorta.

not really at all i just want some sort of hope.
#sodesperate


----------



## LinkKenedy (Mar 7, 2015)

Tomorrow...



Spoiler



*IS ANOTHER DAY BA BA BA BABABAM  *


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 7, 2015)

logg said:


> I'm pretty sure they do, since they had that video up in November. But, if they actually had one 100% worked out, it'd be released already.


 
they could just be dumb and be trying to squeeze out a few more sales before release. maybe they are using this time to write excuses that they distribute to Gbatemp users, so that they some how get more sales, by getting people to believe its almost ready, they just need a day or 2 more, when really they are still scheming on how to get more money, without having to discover any exploits. it also helps that Karl3DS may be doing the work for them.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> they could just be dumb and be trying to squeeze out a few more sales before release. maybe they are using this time to write excuses that they distribute to Gbatemp users, so that they some how get more sales, by getting people to believe its almost ready, they just need a day or 2 more, when really they are still scheming on how to get more money, without having to discover any exploits. it also helps that Karl3DS may be doing the work for them.


Maybe they're simply waiting on logg to hit 100 posts?

Eh logg? Eh logg?


----------



## Ralph1611 (Mar 7, 2015)

They are waiting for Waluigi to finally have a game where he is the main character.  I got this from a reliable sauce.

Seriously, Waluigi need a game.

I personally think the update is coming out this month....


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 7, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Maybe they're simply waiting on logg to hit 100 posts?
> 
> Eh logg? Eh logg?


 
very well could


Spoiler: One post from Logg Later..



Hey everyone! head over to the download section and check out update 3.1, where we add n3DS support, in celebreation of Logg's 100th post!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> They are waiting for Waluigi to finally have a game where he is the main character. I got this from a reliable sauce.
> 
> Seriously, Waluigi need a game.
> 
> I personally think the update is coming out this month....


 
PsychoWaluigi want to talk to you.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> They are waiting for Waluigi to finally have a game where he is the main character. I got this from a reliable sauce.
> 
> Seriously, Waluigi need a game.
> 
> I personally think the update is coming out this month....


 
the only waluigi game id be okay with is Waluigi's pinball. Maybe its an arcade pinball machine, but also some lame 3ds cartridge, with motion controls, and infrared head on multiplayer + leaderboard trading via spotpass/streetpass/infrared/online national and worldwide leaderboards.


----------



## logg (Mar 7, 2015)

2Hack said:


> logg do you have a gateway already? Or waiting for the update to order





Spoiler










Battle station thread? 





Smyers75 said:


> Hey Logg, do you like Pepsi?
> What about Buckets of Shrimp?


I'm a fan of both.


2Hack said:


> Hey logg when will the update go down?
> 
> Hey logg.
> 
> ...


"But about that day or hour no one knows, not even Gateway's customer service, nor Garyopa, but only the Gateway Devs."


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> They are waiting for Waluigi to finally have a game where he is the main character. I got this from a reliable sauce.
> 
> Seriously, Waluigi need a game.
> 
> I personally think the update is coming out this month....


 
the only waluigi game id be okay with is Waluigi's pinball. Maybe its an arcade pinball machine, but also some lame 3ds cartridge, with motion controls, and infrared head on multiplayer + leaderboard trading via spotpass/streetpass/infrared/online national and worldwide leaderboards.


----------



## logg (Mar 7, 2015)

double post


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 7, 2015)

wooh. logg's 100th post!


----------



## logg (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh, and have we heard anything from Gateway Yet?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

logg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My battle station is pathetic  I'll post a pic in a bit, if I can get some good lighting. 

Still waiting for my Vita+OG3DS to come in also.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 7, 2015)

logg said:


> Oh, and have we heard anything from Gateway Yet?


 
i experienced it too, i bet it was lag caused by part of the world blowing up, because gateway pdated to support the n3ds, in celebration of your 100th post!


----------



## Ralph1611 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> PsychoWaluigi want to talk to you.


 
As big a Waluigi fan as me, i never played it...


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> As big a Waluigi fan as me, i never played it...


 
Go forth, it's a nice game


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 7, 2015)

2Hack said:


> My battle station is pathetic  I'll post a pic in a bit, if I can get some good lighting.
> 
> Still waiting for my Vita+OG3DS to come in also.


 
my station is epic, i have 21 consoles hooked up into switchboxes, hooked up to a splitter, 1 going to my 32 inch tv, the other going to a converter converting the vga to hdmi, meeting another switchbox along with the hdmi cord for my alienware heading over to a 20 inch tv on my desk, i also have a little area next to my desk, filled with gameboys and ds's along with my PSONE with add on screen.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i experienced it too, i bet it was lag caused by part of the world blowing up, because gateway pdated to support the n3ds, in celebration of your 100th post!


 
503 Bad Gateway


----------



## Ralph1611 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Go forth, it's a nice game


 
Is it only on Pc or can i play it on my 3ds


----------



## piratesephiroth (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow, this thread is still alive.

Soon everyone here will have 'GBAtemp Guru' status.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Is it only on Pc or can i play it on my 3ds


 
i think its PC. and how do you become a gbatemp advanced fan


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Is it only on Pc or can i play it on my 3ds


 
It's a pc game only.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Mar 7, 2015)

i think getting over 750 posts you get advanced fan... I would be over 1000 if it wasnt for the 2 week break the mods made me take



VinsCool said:


> It's a pc game only.


 
NOOO


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> i think getting over 750 posts you get advanced fan... I would be over 1000 if it wasnt for the 2 week break the mods made me take


 
you got temp-banned... how? tell me


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> i think getting over 750 posts you get advanced fan... I would be over 1000 if it wasnt for the 2 week break the mods made me take


 
Were you suspended?


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 7, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i think its PC. and* how do you become a gbatemp advanced fan*


 
400-500 posts. Even though I got that status a week or two ago, I don't remember the exact number of posts you exactly need.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Were you suspended?


 
and and CIA Awesome. yeah, I was suspended for two weeks.... I asked one girl if she needed her sexual frustration relieved. I perceived this was the reason she was so hostile. Kids, dont talk like this to ladies. I was just amped that day that I went to WWE Raw in Orlando...


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> and and CIA Awesome. yeah, I was suspended for two weeks.... I asked one girl if she needed her sexual frustration relieved. I perceived this was the reason she was so hostile. Kids, dont talk like this to ladies. I was just amped that day that I went to WWE Raw in Orlando...


 
tell me it wasn't Gimpsynod


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 7, 2015)

the right side of my desk: i took apart a cd drive to get the laser, and managed to drink 4 snapples, and constantly check gbatemp.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> the right side of my desk: i took apart a cd drive to get the laser, and managed to drink 4 snapples, and constantly check gbatemp.
> Snipysnip


 
...how could I tell.

Nobody cares...


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> ...how could I tell.
> 
> Nobody cares...


 
dont worry, didnt plan on anyone caring, i was just posting whatever because...
*250th post!*​


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> dont worry, didnt plan on anyone caring, i was just posting whatever because...
> *250th post!*​


 
2629. Do I win my pepsi?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 2629. Do I win my pepsi?


 
2629 is an odd number,
* THAT WINS NOTHING *​


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 2629. Do I win my pepsi?


Dude, I'm almost caught up to you. 

I just had a Pepsi as well


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Dude, I'm almost caught up to you.
> 
> I just had a Pepsi as well


 
Drinking Mosnter Energy: Assault right now ^^


----------



## Xzi (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Drinking Mosnter Energy: Assault right now ^^


Dr. Pepper 4 lyfe

Also, AWD cars are nice.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Drinking Mosnter Energy: Assault right now ^^


Dude, it's 23:39

Wtf are you doing with an energy drink LoL


----------



## Xzi (Mar 7, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Dude, it's 23:39
> 
> Wtf are you doing with an energy drink LoL


9:39 is the perfect time for an energy drink.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Dude, it's 23:39
> 
> Wtf are you doing with an energy drink LoL


 
Doing what I do the best: not sleeping


----------



## Xzi (Mar 7, 2015)

Question for Canadian gamers: do you just feel like you're living in Scott Pilgrim's life most of the time?

xD


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Question for Canadian gamers: do you just feel like you're living in Scott Pilgrim's life most of the time?
> 
> xD


 
of course.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Question for Canadian gamers: do you just feel like you're living in Scott Pilgrim's life most of the time?
> 
> xD


Why lol?
Actually, kinda tbh. Kiiiiiiiiiindaaa


----------



## Xzi (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> of course.





2Hack said:


> Why lol?
> Actually, kinda tbh. Kiiiiiiiiiindaaa


Yesss, a Canadian stereotype that works.

j/k j/k xD


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 7, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Yesss, a Canadian stereotype that works.
> 
> xD


 
what about the one, where if the people are from canada, they are called canadians. i believe that one was proven.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Yesss, a Canadian stereotype that works.
> 
> xD


Bro, I rode my polar bear to campus today, wrote an exam about hockey, and did some other Canadian things. 



No, but seriously. What's the stereotype you're mentioning? I'm tired haven't watched that movie in so long >.>


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 7, 2015)

well, see ya in the mornin


----------



## logg (Mar 7, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Yesss, a Canadian stereotype that works.
> j/k j/k xD


 
The biggest give away is if they say "Soar-y" when there's nothing to be sorry for.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> well, see ya in the mornin


Gnight mate


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

logg said:


> The biggest give away is if they say "Soar-y" when there's nothing to be sorry for.


 
oh fuck I do that everytime 

MIND-BLOWN


----------



## cutterjohn (Mar 7, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I know people wanted a 100% no-trolling thread....but I couldn't resist just a little bit.
> 
> I wish the poll worked with the thread locked, too.


No point in locking it as they'll only continuously create new ones, but I guess that you realized that... 

Still nothing, unsurprisingly...  I guess the question is do they have nothing or have something that will make a large percentage of fanboiz unhappy?

On another note, just to stir the pot so to speak, whither ds2+.  Frankly even if it is in it's most basic form a clone of sky3ds I suspect that supercard will pull off what I suggested way back, something more akin to useful functionality and in my wildest dreams ds cart functionality...  meh opcorn: ... and :salute: to the angst ridden fanboiz...


----------



## Xzi (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> oh fuck I do that everytime
> 
> MIND-BLOWN


Meanwhile, just South of Canada in NY, "fuck you" is a greeting.  Slight disparity there.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Meanwhile, just South of Canada in NY, "fuck you" is a greeting.  Slight disparity there.


Sorry to hear


----------



## Xzi (Mar 7, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Sorry to hear


Nah just how it is.  I live in Colorado, lol.  Here it's mostly been like this the last year:


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Nah just how it is. I live in Colorado, lol. Here it's mostly been like this the last year:




sorry to hear you live in the poorest state


----------



## bache (Mar 7, 2015)

I see we have a poll now. Did I miss anything significant?


----------



## logg (Mar 7, 2015)

cutterjohn said:


> No point in locking it as they'll only continuously create new ones, but I guess that you realized that...
> 
> Still nothing, unsurprisingly... I guess the question is do they have nothing or have something that will make a large percentage of fanboiz unhappy?
> 
> On another note, just to stir the pot so to speak, whither ds2+. Frankly even if it is in it's most basic form a clone of sky3ds I suspect that supercard will pull off what I suggested way back, something more akin to useful functionality and in my wildest dreams ds cart functionality...  meh opcorn: ... and :salute: to the angst ridden fanboiz...


 
They have more than nothing (november video), and less than a release (otherwise it'd be out). Supposedly, the hold up is that they were using the mii plaza as their entry point, and it breaks compatibility with any game using miis.

Over in the DS2+ thread, some guy got an email saying they don't have a price set yet, so DS2+ is probably a ways off still. When it comes out though, I would think it'd have the ability to play DS games. Otherwise, why stop making DSTWO cartridges?


----------



## Xzi (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> sorry to hear you live in the poorest state


Not even close to the poorest state lol.  Colorado pulling in so much money from taxes on weed.  xD


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Not even close to the poorest state lol. Colorado pulling in so much money from taxes on weed. xD


 
It was a reference to the souths park episode where KFCs were replaced by weed clinics XD


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

Spoiler












logg here's my sub par set up for now :|
Nothing special :]
Excuse the YuGiOh  just nostalgia shit mostly


----------



## Xzi (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> It was a reference to the souths park episode where KFCs were replaced by weed clinics XD


Oh yeah, South Park rules.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 7, 2015)

Time to go binge on some Archer and House of Cards.  Later my Canadibros.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Time to go binge on some Archer and House of Cards. Later my Canadibros.


 
Archer plays right now on my tv lol 

also 2Hack here is my videogame set up:



Spoiler


----------



## logg (Mar 7, 2015)

bache said:


> I see we have a poll now. Did I miss anything significant?


Glorious fox mod took over as primary moderator of the thread. That's about it.

edit: here's the thread where the poll came from. https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-update-announcement-thread.383029/#post-5375361

It can't be used there, because the thread is locked, so he just brought it over here. "Are you happy now?" is in reference to "Here's the no-bullshit thread you wanted. Are you happy now?"



2Hack said:


> logg here's my sub par set up for now :|
> Nothing special :]
> Excuse the YuGiOh  just nostalgia shit mostly


 
I'm really feeling it. :] Surprises me to learn that there are American Eagles in Canada. What are the red cylinders?


----------



## Ritchie555 (Mar 7, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Time to go binge on some Archer and House of Cards. Later my Canadibros.


 
Oh yeah! I forgot season 6 is out.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Archer plays right now on my tv lol
> 
> also 2Hack here is my videogame set up:
> 
> ...


Dude,I wanna come over and organize your fricken wires lol. Otherwise you got some pretty sick console depth. Just needs some organization. It honestly has a lot of potential. 

I do have a OGWii, and a purple GCN, but they're not pictured. they're in a different room actually. Also didn't add my GBA SP  



logg said:


> I'm really feeling it. :] Surprises me to learn that there are American Eagles in Canada. What are the red cylinders?



Yea, we give the eagles Canadian citizenship, and let them stay here  honestly, there is a few american eagles around here though.

Red cylinders are some flash lights. Dunno why I left them there


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

I found something while I was browsing 

http://www.windows93.net/


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

[Pls delet


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

Pls dlt


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

Pls dlt

OMG SO MANY MULTI POSTS


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Pls dlt
> 
> OMG SO MANY MULTI POSTS


 
Yeah I need organizations. Will do when I move before the summer.
Oh and it wasn't my entire collection, only consoles I was playing recently 

There is (on the pic):
Xbox360+Xkey (for ISO modding goodness  )
Nintendo WiiU with Gamecube adapter (for nintendont)
Nintendo Gamecube
Playstation 3 (bottom of the pic)
My 3dsxl and N3dsxl (on the desk left from my tv)
A bunch of computer crap under my desk
A couple of loose hardrives 

Not on the pic:
Snes, Nes, N64, Ps2, Dsixl, Psp2000, PspGo, All my games are on another desk.
My pc wasn't on the pic, it also is a laptop. (lenovo thinkpad rocks!)

Aaaand that's about it :]


----------



## cutterjohn (Mar 7, 2015)

logg said:


> They have more than nothing (november video), and less than a release (otherwise it'd be out). Supposedly, the hold up is that they were using the mii plaza as their entry point, and it breaks compatibility with any game using miis.


wut?! easily faked. They have NOTHING otherwise they'd have at least released a beta by now...


> Over in the DS2+ thread, some guy got an email saying they don't have a price set yet, so DS2+ is probably a ways off still. When it comes out though, I would think it'd have the ability to play DS games. Otherwise, why stop making DSTWO cartridges?


wut?! (yet again) Stopping ds2 to me would indicate new product in the very near future OR bowing out altogether, so we'll see...


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 7, 2015)

cutterjohn said:


> wut?! easily faked. They have NOTHING otherwise they'd have at least released a beta by now...


 
>easily faked
I like how this guy wants to believe it's fake when it was clearly shown that they had multi-rom menu and devmenu working on it. "Easily faked", lol. So you expect us to believe that Gateway went and edited through hundreds upon thousands of frames just to trick us? Sure. Whatever.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Yeah I need organizations. Will do when I move before the summer.
> Oh and it wasn't my entire collection, only consoles I was playing recently
> 
> There is (on the pic):
> ...



I've got an OG3DS and Vita coming in, which will be welcome to the party. Other than that, I think I've covered all my gaming points. I won't worry about getting a PS3 until this summer. Might be moving, so need to hold my money lol. 

Also will be getting some sort of laptop most likely. Also did get a second MM3DSXL to replace the one I sold for 700$(still don't know how that happened Lol ), but I'm gonna sell it since the print on the top of it is off center >.> 

I refuse to deal with that!

You've got a massive collection though. Think I'll skip out on the Xbox360. Not many titles on it really catch my eye compared to the PS exclusives.


----------



## logg (Mar 7, 2015)

cutterjohn said:


> wut?! easily faked. They have NOTHING otherwise they'd have at least released a beta by now...


I know you're trolling (there's no reason to believe it's faked), but they did release a beta.


cutterjohn said:


> wut?! (yet again) Stopping ds2 to me would indicate new product in the very near future OR bowing out altogether, so we'll see...


You would think so, right? I'm my two guesses are either DSTwo wasn't profitable anymore (Why? Not sure, but maybe because the DS is legacy now. I'm thinking this is probably not the reason.), or because their exploit is going to be based off Gateway's new exploit, and everyone expected it to be out by now.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I've got an OG3DS and Vita coming in, which will be welcome to the party. Other than that, I think I've covered all my gaming points. I won't worry about getting a PS3 until this summer. Might be moving, so need to hold my money lol.
> 
> Also will be getting some sort of laptop most likely. Also did get a second MM3DSXL to replace the one I sold for 700$(still don't know how that happened Lol ), but I'm gonna sell it since the print on the top of it is off center >.>
> 
> ...


 
But ISO modding In gta5 is so much fun m8 
Xkey is an awesome thing!


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't see why they couldn't just make the red card act like cubic ninja (how sky does) to run that exploit as the entrypoint if that was the issue. Probably the could, but would be too embarrassed to admit that they don't have another one that doesn't break their '100% compatability' (mii).


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> But ISO modding In gta5 is so much fun m8
> Xkey is an awesome thing!


 
And so are mods for PC ported games (like Sonic Generations).


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> But ISO modding In gta5 is so much fun m8
> Xkey is an awesome thing!


Never ever played GTA4-5. Or any of them actually lol. 

I should, but idk. Never really feel like playing it


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 7, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Never ever played GTA4-5. Or any of them actually lol.
> 
> I should, but idk. Never really feel like playing it


 
It's fine, I haven't played any of the GTA games either, but I know they're great games. It's just a matter of preferences, that's all.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Never ever played GTA4-5. Or any of them actually lol.
> 
> I should, but idk. Never really feel like playing it


 
Gta4 sucks, but gta5 is the best gta game ever made 

So until I move, my consoles lies on boxes like that (my room is pretty small, I need a complete new desk for my tv and videogame stuff)

But I don't let them collecting dust, I usually store them if I don't use them. I am lazy right now XD


----------



## nor3x (Mar 7, 2015)

This might be a stupid question but what's stopping nn3ds owners from using cubic ninja to load a gateway currently?


----------



## logg (Mar 7, 2015)

nor3x said:


> This might be a stupid question but what's stopping nn3ds owners from using cubic ninja to load a gateway currently?


ninjhax doesn't have the capability to lauch it. It doesn't have kernel access.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

nor3x said:


> This might be a stupid question but what's stopping nn3ds owners from using cubic ninja to load a gateway currently?


 
In theory, nothing stop us.

...but gateway hasn't released so...


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

logg said:


> ninjhax doesn't have the capability to lauch it. It doesn't have kernel access.


 
But it could, KARL3DS access kernel and arm9


----------



## nor3x (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> In theory, nothing stop us.
> 
> ...but gateway hasn't released so...


I meant with 3.0.4 but I see that Ninjhax doesn't have the capability.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

nor3x said:


> I meant with 3.0.4 but I see that Ninjhax doesn't have the capability.


 
it does, KARL access kernel.
Unless Gateway use the same entrypoint and release their launcher a .3dsx, it might be possible.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> But it could, KARL3DS access kernel and arm9


 
But the problem is that KARL3DS is short for (*K*ernel *A*nti-piracy *R*egion-free *L*oader *3DS*). They're making it so that it won't let you use the Gateway cart or install .cia of games even with Kernal and arm9 access.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> But the problem is that KARL3DS is short for (*K*ernel *A*nti-piracy *R*egion-free *L*oader *3DS*). They're making it so that it won't let you use the Gateway cart or install .cia of games.


 
What I meant is, if gateway is bright enough, they could rely on the same entrypoint (ninjhax) and do the same thing with their launcher, since accessing kernel IS possible through ninjhax.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What I meant is, if gateway is bright enough, they could rely on the same entrypoint (ninjhax) and do the same thing with their launcher, since accessing kernel IS possible through ninjhax.


 
Oh, that's a better explanation. I guess it is true that Gateway can always use the same entrypoint for their flashcart and stuff to work.


----------



## logg (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What I meant is, if gateway is bright enough, they could rely on the same entrypoint (ninjhax) and do the same thing with their launcher, since accessing kernel IS possible through ninjhax.


That would be neat (since getting the update in any form would be neat), and I guess it's important to say that it's _possible_ and being worked on, but available to the public currently, ninjhax homebrew doesn't have kernel access.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

logg said:


> That would be neat (since getting the update in any form would be neat), and I guess it's important to say that it's _possible_ and being worked on, but available to the public currently, ninjhax homebrew doesn't have kernel access.


 
Bootstrap code from Shinyquagshire does have access to arm11 kernel, and is open source


----------



## logg (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Bootstrap code from Shinyquagshire does have access to arm11 kernel, and is open source


Okay, that's news to me. Is anyone using it yet?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

logg said:


> Okay, that's news to me. Is anyone using it yet?


 
there was test were users has to report what 3ds screen prints, 0xfaaffaaf meant success to accessing arm11 kernel. Succeed 80% of time.
That bootstrap code will be used for KARL3DS..


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 7, 2015)

2Hack said:


> My battle station is pathetic  I'll post a pic in a bit, if I can get some good lighting.
> 
> Still waiting for my Vita+OG3DS to come in also.


Mine is worst.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

BETA215 said:


> Mine is worst.
> -snipysnip-


 
You also are a lenovo owner! We're brother now


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You also are a lenovo owner! We're brother now


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You also are a lenovo owner! We're brother now


It's just a 5 years old Lenovo. Still rocking! (as it can)


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

BETA215 said:


> It's just a 5 years old Lenovo. Still rocking! (as it can)


 
mine is also 5 year old, not even slowing down


----------



## tvo770 (Mar 7, 2015)

should I go ahead and buy cubic ninja


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> mine is also 5 year old, not even slowing down


Mine slows down when I'm trying to render some multitrack with Reaper. But it does the work!

(I've to confess that it's 200GB are full. That's why it's very slow.)


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 7, 2015)

tvo770 said:


> should I go ahead and buy cubic ninja


Go behead and buy Sky3DS.


----------



## Breith (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You also are a lenovo owner! We're brother now


 
You should try a Clevo !


----------



## tvo770 (Mar 7, 2015)

BETA215 said:


> Go behead and buy Sky3DS.


 
that's two very different price points one 15$ the other 80$


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Breith said:


> You should try a Clevo !


 
What's a clevo?
Darn they're expensive! Paid 250$ for my thinkpad


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 7, 2015)

tvo770 said:


> that's two very different price points one 15$ the other 80$


Really?! I can buy both cards (where I live) at almost the same price?!


----------



## tvo770 (Mar 7, 2015)

BETA215 said:


> Really?! I can buy both cards (where I live) at almost the same price?!


 Either sky3ds is really cheap where you live or Cubic Ninja is really expensive lol.


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 7, 2015)

tvo770 said:


> Either sky3ds is really cheap where you live or Cubic Ninja is really expensive lol.


Maybe Cubic Ninja costs half the price of a New!! As any flashcart here, I think.


----------



## tvo770 (Mar 7, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> But the problem is that KARL3DS is short for (*K*ernel *A*nti-piracy *R*egion-free *L*oader *3DS*). They're making it so that it won't let you use the Gateway cart or install .cia of games even with Kernal and arm9 access.


 
Well it is open source so once it's finished some could probably edit the code so it would run gateway.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What I meant is, if gateway is bright enough, they could rely on the same entrypoint (ninjhax) and do the same thing with their launcher, since accessing kernel IS possible through ninjhax.


Who said they haven't done it already  the only problem is that you get tethered to cubic Ninja and GW does not require additional HW, remember?
What KARL does is kiddy stuff compared with what GW is up to


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 7, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> You need a table of all the emails that have been sent, and replied.





2Hack said:


> MrJason005 (?) should have it actually.


Indeed.


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 7, 2015)

In light of the fact that there is still no gateway release I will give you all a rather random but entertaining song to listen to:


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Yeah I need organizations. Will do when I move before the summer.
> Oh and it wasn't my entire collection, only consoles I was playing recently
> 
> There is (on the pic):
> ...


Cool. i think i might have you beat.
2 XBox 360s
gameboy
2 Gameboy colors
NES
SNES
N64
PS2
2 PS1s
PSONE
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
2 DS Lites
DSi
DSi XL
OG3DS
New 3DS
Wii
2 Wii Us
Sega Dreamcast (with half life disc  )
Alienware computer
2 Old Dell computers
Sega Genises v. 2
i think thats it

Oh and an atari flashback 4


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 7, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Cool. i think i might have you beat.
> 2 XBox 360s
> gameboy
> 2 Gameboy colors
> ...


 

Nice list: I have:

Pc, 2 SMS, 2 Genesis (v 1 and 2), Wii, wII U, sega saturn, ps1, ps2, GBA, 3DS XL, N3DS XL,


----------



## Nephiel (Mar 7, 2015)

Soooo...


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 7, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Nice list: I have:
> 
> Pc, 2 SMS, 2 Genesis (v 1 and 2), Wii, wII U, sega saturn, ps1, ps2, GBA, 3DS XL, N3DS XL,


Thanks. Yours is good too, I am just always hunting eBay for good deals. Also sometimes I will buy a lot of broken items fix em, then sell the ones I already have, and keep the ones I don't, but often if you buy a broken item, it ends up working perfectly, or it does for me. It also helps I've been collecting consoles since I was 6 or 7.


----------



## Veign06 (Mar 7, 2015)

For any interested in cover plates. Looks like the Xenoblade cover plate and others for EU are available on amazon.de (now sold out). The Zelda ones look awesome.

http://www.amazon.de/Zierblende-Nintendo-Cover-025-Xenoblade/dp/B00U5U2YEK/ref=sr_1_13?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1425743624&sr=1-13&keywords=Zierblende+Nintendo+Cover


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 7, 2015)

got my copy of Cubic Ninja for 15.00 at a small game store chain.Last one within 50 miles...had to drive in the busy street parking part of town to get it (paid parking and selfish asshole drivers) but it was worth it


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 7, 2015)

I am error.

(please delete)


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 7, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Cool. i think i might have you beat.
> 2 XBox 360s
> gameboy
> 2 Gameboy colors
> ...


errr idont think i will list all mine, but lets just say it involves around 10 mega drives,6 snes's and a crap ton of various gameboys....blah blah blah


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 7, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Nice list: I have:
> 
> Pc, 2 SMS, 2 Genesis (v 1 and 2), Wii, wII U, sega saturn, ps1, ps2, GBA, 3DS XL, N3DS XL,


Great! I have:

1. Hand-held videogames consoles:
1. a. Nintendo:
1. a. a. Nintendo DS:
1. a. a. a. Nintendo DS Lite.

2. Games and flashcarts:
2. a. Nintendo:
2. a. a. Nintendo DS Games:
2. a. a. a. Mario Kart DS
2. b. Flashcart:
2. b. a. Unknown company:
2. b. a. a. R4i SDHC (with support of 4.X 3DS consoles, X.X DSi consoles, Nintendo DS, and Nintendo DS Lite consoles).

And recently I sold a fake Sega Genesis (called SEGA w/ a Mario & Luigi draw inserted in the package).


----------



## Breith (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What's a clevo?
> Darn they're expensive! Paid 250$ for my thinkpad


 
It's a Brand, but instead of pre-made laptop, they sold only the case and components and each reseller assemble the laptop (eg. a Canadian reseller, I bought mine from here, 2 years ago).
Alienware was a Clevo reseller before beeing buy by Dell.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Breith said:


> It's a Brand, but instead of pre-made laptop, they sold only the case and components and each reseller assemble the laptop (eg. a Canadian reseller, I bought mine from here, 2 years ago).
> Alienware was a Clevo reseller before beeing buy by Dell.


 
I'm fine with my thinkpad for now 
Thanks for informations.


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 7, 2015)

Well I just paid under $20 for a copy of cubic ninja off amazon and its from a good seller and listed as new lol not that I care if its new or used but for being the same price as a couple other used ones and cheaper than most others I guess I'm happy lol.  Considering I had gotten a copy of cn for $5 the day after smea announced it. Then sold it like a couple weeks later since I imported a Jpn n3ds and it wouldn't work due to region lock n yada yada n now I have my USA n3ds n blah damn you gateway just release ur shit bruh


----------



## XenoWarrior (Mar 7, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Well I just paid under $20 for a copy of cubic ninja off amazon and its from a good seller and listed as new lol not that I care if its new or used but for being the same price as a couple other used ones and cheaper than most others I guess I'm happy lol. Considering I had gotten a copy of cn for $5 the day after smea announced it. Then sold it like a couple weeks later since I imported a Jpn n3ds and it wouldn't work due to region lock n yada yada n now I have my USA n3ds n blah damn you gateway just release ur shit bruh


 
It will release when it is ready.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Well I just paid under $20 for a copy of cubic ninja off amazon and its from a good seller and listed as new lol not that I care if its new or used but for being the same price as a couple other used ones and cheaper than most others I guess I'm happy lol.  Considering I had gotten a copy of cn for $5 the day after smea announced it. Then sold it like a couple weeks later since I imported a Jpn n3ds and it wouldn't work due to region lock n yada yada n now I have my USA n3ds n blah damn you gateway just release ur shit bruh


Yea, I got mine from 14.99 via amazon as soon as smea announced it. Kept it though, since I never wanted to switch to a diff region. Figured that I would leave the n3ds on the latest fw to play Xenoblade and such, and use the old 3ds for all the older games. 

Well, turned out my NA console came with 9.0 so it was fine ^.^ now we just gotta gatewait I guess  


XenoWarrior said:


> It will release when it is ready.


Dude, they want you to reach 100 posts. 11 posts till GW release confirmed!

#XenoWarriorIsTheNewLogg


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 7, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yea, I got mine from 14.99 via amazon as soon as smea announced it. Kept it though, since I never wanted to switch to a diff region. Figured that I would leave the n3ds on the latest fw to play Xenoblade and such, and use the old 3ds for all the older games.
> 
> Well, turned out my NA console came with 9.0 so it was fine ^.^ now we just gotta gatewait I guess
> 
> ...


 

It will come out just before we die


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> It will come out just before we die


 
I came out, we got an heart attack, died.


----------



## escherbach (Mar 7, 2015)

peeps

I tried to help people out a few weeks back with the situation, and suggested purchase of old consoles while they are dirt cheap.

There is no workable exploit for the new nintendos.

There is an exploit with the Mii encoding, but it is not sufficient to allow backup rom images to run.

There likely will be no new exploit found this year.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

escherbach said:


> peeps
> 
> I tried to help people out a few weeks back with the situation, and suggested purchase of old consoles while they are dirt cheap.
> 
> ...


Thank 4 ur insite. Wee r now intellecent aboot dis


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I came out, we got an heart attack, died.


 

Nice new pic btw


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Nice new pic btw


 
this pic is me at gateway release ~having an heart attack.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> this pic is me at gateway release ~having an heart attack.


I guess it's a heart attack since the sword is attacking your heart lol.


----------



## Fatalanus (Mar 7, 2015)

What are the GW words? "Support the innovators?"
Well now after 3 months of wait, the innovator released... Nothing.

In fact people will support stuff that just... Work?


----------



## callmebob (Mar 7, 2015)

GottaWay support for N3DS is coming NEVER.

Read the signs.


----------



## Intronaut (Mar 7, 2015)

callmebob said:


> GottaWay support for N3DS is coming NEVER.
> 
> Read the signs.


 
Show me proofs please


----------



## callmebob (Mar 7, 2015)

Intronaut said:


> Show me proofs please


 
Proof is coming ....... SOON


----------



## Intronaut (Mar 7, 2015)

callmebob said:


> Proof is coming ....... SOON


 
ok hahaha

Anyways, I think "Xenoblade" theory is more credible to explain this delay.


----------



## bytor (Mar 7, 2015)

escherbach said:


> peeps
> 
> I tried to help people out a few weeks back with the situation, and suggested purchase of old consoles while they are dirt cheap.
> 
> ...


 

You got any sauce with that..?


----------



## Piepokemon (Mar 8, 2015)

escherbach said:


> peeps
> 
> I tried to help people out a few weeks back with the situation, and suggested purchase of old consoles while they are dirt cheap.
> 
> ...



Yeah, no different than the original 3ds. Or the 9.2 explot. I could update my jp n3ds and have the region lock, no games and no possible future gateway support, or I could just be very patient and wait for an exploit. It could be 2 years for all I care. This time, I'm just going to be patient and wait for an exploit. Hell, even if gateway never releases, someone. somewhere will find an exploit. No system that has so many complexities could be flawless.


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 8, 2015)

Intronaut said:


> ok hahaha
> 
> Anyways, I think "Xenoblade" theory is more credible to explain this delay.


The "Xenoblade" theory is by a large margin the least probable. Why would they delay support for hundreds of games for the potential of a single game not working? And what if they can't get Xenoblade to work? Do they just call it quits?

It would be one thing if they were developing a hardware card that couldn't be modified further once released. If that were the case, yes, wait and see what happens. You want to release a card that has the most compatibility, especially if it can't be updated. But we're talking about software updates. That can be released any time, daily if need be. Release it now, release it 4 months from now, release 50 different updates, it doesn't change anything.

By the same logic, it would be nonsensical for them to release 9.5 emunand support because they know 9.6 is right around the corner. Why release anything at all if you know there's always the possibility of it being outdated? That's the ENITRE REASON behind the future proof logic of gateway, and it's the entire reason your theory is mentally bankrupt.


----------



## Just3DS (Mar 8, 2015)

I think I would hard mod JPN N3DS and save a NAND backup of its current 8.1 and update to the lastest firmware (which is 9.5 right now) and also save a backup NAND of it... and continue using the eShop features if it allows at my place where I use... but whenever I think of doing it my mind says to "wait another day, maybe GW emuNAND would be released" lol


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 8, 2015)

The longer you wait the sweeter it gets. Especially when you get to point fingers and laugh at people's stupid faces!


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 8, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> The longer you wait the sweeter it gets. Especially when you get to point fingers and laugh at people's stupid faces!


 

N3ds support will come, I believe in gateway 
Gateway #1 wooooooooooot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> N3ds support will come, I believe in gateway
> Gateway #1 wooooooooooot!!!!!!!!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay :|


----------



## Ra1d (Mar 8, 2015)

They also still haven't released the "surprise" feature for old 3DS's


----------



## zoogie (Mar 8, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> They also still haven't released the "surprise" feature for old 3DS's


Check page 22 below for your surprise


----------



## ground (Mar 8, 2015)

zoogie said:


> Check page 22 below for your surprise


it is obvious we need to buy QQ 3ds now  (select all, and then check page 22  )


----------



## Ra1d (Mar 8, 2015)

zoogie said:


> Check page 22 below for your surprise


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 8, 2015)

Been 2 months since GW 3.0... still no release. How many months must I wait to get the damn update?!?!?!?!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Been 2 months since GW 3.0... still no release. How many months must I wait to get the damn update?!?!?!?!


Just a bit more tiem


----------



## Dragaan (Mar 8, 2015)

Does anyone remember where the August prediction came from?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

7 days till garyopa's Pi Day


----------



## alepman90 (Mar 8, 2015)

I gotta feeling,they are going to release it this week


----------



## storm75x (Mar 8, 2015)

zoogie said:


> Check page 22 below for your surprise


That's... not it.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

storm75x said:


> That's... not it.


It damn better not be it >


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> It damn better not be it >


What is it? I cannot see PDFs right now D:


----------



## cyb0rg (Mar 8, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> What is it? I cannot see PDFs right now D:


 

"East Eggs/Extras
1. While in the Gateway Menu, you can hold Down on the Directional Pad and Press B to do a
quick shutdown."


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 8, 2015)

cyb0rg said:


> "East Eggs/Extras
> 1. While in the Gateway Menu, you can hold Down on the Directional Pad and Press B to do a
> quick shutdown."


 
worst surprise feature EVAR!!!


----------



## SolarisHeights (Mar 8, 2015)

do not trust garry
he is a man who tell lies
do not trust this man under any circumstance


----------



## Tilde88 (Mar 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> 7 days till garyopa's Pi Day


 
Garyopa? Lol I do believe I was the first to mention that. On Maxconsoles, then a few days later here.
But again, pure educated speculation, I am actually surprised Mar 3 wasn't the date.


----------



## ninjanick999 (Mar 8, 2015)

cyb0rg said:


> "East Eggs/Extras
> 1. While in the Gateway Menu, you can hold Down on the Directional Pad and Press B to do a
> quick shutdown."


I can't wait to use East Eggs on my New 3DS!!!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> Does anyone remember where the August prediction came from?


 
SonyUSA's known date for giving birth to gateway update.
Thorasgar did her, so he knew it is august 14th


----------



## thorasgar (Mar 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> SonyUSA's known date for giving birth to gateway update.
> Thorasgar did her, so he knew it is august 14th


Hey!  Watch it there smarty pants.  In September I will have been unhappily married for 20 years.  

No earthly being did her, the Gateway Gods were responsible for the Emuaculate Conception.  Everything started on November 14th.  Sony gets real cranky about that August 14th due date and I don't blame her.  9 months is an awfully long time.  

As to her status as a virgin, my sauce had nothing to say on the matter.


----------



## williamcesar2 (Mar 8, 2015)

I think the gw team has abandoned their fan base


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 8, 2015)

Piepokemon said:


> Yeah, no different than the original 3ds. Or the 9.2 explot. I could update my jp n3ds and have the region lock, no games and no possible future gateway support, or I could just be very patient and wait for an exploit. It could be 2 years for all I care. This time, I'm just going to be patient and wait for an exploit. Hell, even if gateway never releases, someone. somewhere will find an exploit. No system that has so many complexities could be flawless.


 
Well, your chances would improve *DRASTICALLY* if you get Cubic Ninja JP copy (I don't know how rare that would be).  Karl3DS is making big leaps and bounds.  Even though they don't support piracy, but RegionFree is one of their current goals 

About the future, maybe someone will release a rom loader for Karl3DS, who knows.  But this way, at least you'll have better odds than someone finding a new exploit 

That's what I did


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Well, your chances would improve *DRASTICALLY* if you get Cubic Ninja JP copy (I don't know how rare that would be). Karl3DS is making big leaps and bounds. Even though they don't support piracy, but RegionFree is one of their current goals
> 
> About the future, maybe someone will release a rom loader for Karl3DS, who knows. But this way, at least you'll have better odds than someone finding a new exploit
> 
> That's what I did


 
My cubic Ninja cart is ready 
My gateway is too, but I'm fine it only work on my old 3ds currently XD


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> My cubic Ninja cart is ready
> My gateway is too, but I'm fine it only work on my old 3ds currently XD


 
*Mine's on its way*


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2015)

Can I change my vote? 
I screw around on the "you are banned" thread, not posting new gaitwait threads.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 8, 2015)

I wanna change mine to Drugs and Masturbate furiously


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 8, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> I wanna change mine to Drugs and Masturbate furiously


Basically what I've been doing since November

And several pages back I recall someone buying a qq3ds from gozenbaby (we had a convo about how i dont think they updated the items page with stock and i assumed they were out if stock.)did you actually receive it yet or have they canceled ur order or any news in general lol?


----------



## Kracken (Mar 8, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Well, your chances would improve *DRASTICALLY* if you get Cubic Ninja JP copy (I don't know how rare that would be). Karl3DS is making big leaps and bounds. Even though they don't support piracy, but RegionFree is one of their current goals
> 
> About the future, maybe someone will release a rom loader for Karl3DS, who knows. But this way, at least you'll have better odds than someone finding a new exploit
> 
> That's what I did


 
If karl3ds works with CN+sky3ds that would be a better purchase IMO. CN JP is a bit pricey to import and at that cost why not just buy a sky + CN exploit?


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 8, 2015)

Kracken said:


> If karl3ds works with CN+sky3ds that would be a better purchase IMO. CN JP is a bit pricey to import and at that cost why not just buy a sky + CN exploit?


I thought I read somewhere that the cn exploit didn't work with the blue button sky3ds (but does with the red)


----------



## Click This (Mar 8, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the cn exploit didn't work with the blue button sky3ds (but does with the red)


 
I hope this isn't true.


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 8, 2015)

Click This said:


> I hope this isn't true.


I think they were talking about it in the karl3ds thread if I get bored I'll try n find it

Edit: there's some posts on this page that talk about it

https://gbatemp.net/threads/wip-kar...-ninjhax-loadcode.382113/page-18#post-5361787


----------



## Click This (Mar 8, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> I think they were talking about it in the karl3ds thread if I get bored I'll try n find it
> 
> Edit: there's some posts on this page that talk about it
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/wip-kar...-ninjhax-loadcode.382113/page-18#post-5361787


 
He's the same guy that was discredited by smealum, not sure if he's the best source. But yeah, I'd like to get this cleared up, or I'll be qqing over my recent purchase...


----------



## Lucifer666 (Mar 8, 2015)

still no release, at least answer my emails team GW

give us a hint, an ETA, anything please

why is my O3DS receiving so much more love than my N3DS


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 8, 2015)

Kracken said:


> If karl3ds works with CN+sky3ds that would be a better purchase IMO. CN JP is a bit pricey to import and at that cost why not just buy a sky + CN exploit?


 
That actually makes more sense   One of the members in Karl3DS thread actually confirmed CN ROM with Sky3DS does work 



codychaosx said:


> Basically what I've been doing since November
> 
> And several pages back I recall someone buying a qq3ds from gozenbaby (we had a convo about how i dont think they updated the items page with stock and i assumed they were out if stock.)did you actually receive it yet or have they canceled ur order or any news in general lol?


 
I don't think that was me


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 8, 2015)

I have this feeling KARL and GW are somehow intrinsically related. Think about it. If KARL happened to be pro-piracy, GW would be completely out of business very, very soon, since they'd be offering basically the same solution for free, without the need of a cheap mSD card reader/dongle. I don't believe it is an accident that KARL is thus anti-piracy, though how GW ultimately assures this remains a mystery. What's also interesting is that assuming GW merely has a different entry point (let's say it's the fabled Miimaker), most of the ground work would already be completed and readily adaptable from KARL, assuming GW is positioned to have access to the closed source materials. And this would be the cheapest mode of both development and security for them: 1) utilize the scene to develop your own softmod for you, 2) assure that the developed softmod is anti-piracy and 3) turn around and sell the softmod to pirates and few are likely to complain nor develop cheaper (free) competition since it already exists in both pro- and anti-piracy categories

Either GW has lucked out (unbelievably good luck, really) or they have engineered this entire scene to be an optimal climate for selling softmods. Bravo either way


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't know why people are so eagerly awaiting this. I am fine with my 3DSXL on 4.5 using GW 3.0.4 and runs flawless. What more can you ask for?


----------



## Dragaan (Mar 8, 2015)

rickycoe123 said:


> I don't know why people are so eagerly awaiting this. I am fine with my 3DSXL on 4.5 using GW 3.0.4 and runs flawless. What more can you ask for?


 
n3ds support lol


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> n3ds support lol


 

People shouldn't just assume then  just incase it never happens from GW.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey guys, sorry if this is the wrong place to post this.. but i really am confused about which one to get Gateway-SKY3DS  < i have read alot 

and i have 2 3ds's  the  Original one and the Original 3DS XL  , my XL is on 9.4 fw.   my original 3ds is on 9.2 fw.  so i guess Gateway would work only on my O3DS and SKY3DS would work on both?

i read in some places that SKY3DS is region free and in some others it says it is region locked :l and the method for having to swap between games and having no menu is really a hassle to me at least.

and the other thing is that i read SKY3DS wont play eshop games and dlcs etc. whereas the GW can play them ..   i am thinking of getting the GW instead and play it on my O3DS until it sort of updates.. !?


----------



## Erol (Mar 8, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the cn exploit didn't work with the blue button sky3ds (but does with the red)



Whats the "CN EXPLOIT? An exploit from CHINA?


----------



## Margen67 (Mar 8, 2015)

Erol said:


> Whats the "CN EXPLOIT? An exploit from CHINA?


CN = Cubic Ninja


----------



## Erol (Mar 8, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> CN = Cubic Ninja


 

ok, thx. but the blue button sky3ds still works with all n3DS (XL) and can play roms, right?


----------



## Margen67 (Mar 8, 2015)

Erol said:


> ok, thx. but the blue button sky3ds still works with all n3DS (XL) and can play roms, right?


Yes.


----------



## callmebob (Mar 8, 2015)

Doesn´t GetAway have a history of updates on Sundays? (Don´t know really).

Will wait at least till Pi Day for some kind, any kind even a copy/paste mail before calling it quits.

Don´t really want to order a Sky since I already have a pair of Gateways, but I´m honestly starting to believe N3DS support isn´t coming.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 8, 2015)

guys one question about GW,  if i used it on my 9.2 fw 3ds 

i know it can play eshop games but is it like can you get them for free ? and the dlc also..? 

and when you want access to the ESHOP and arent on the latest fw it usually will tell you to update your system in order to access the eshop..

can the GW bypass this :/  ..

and final question  when you turn off the 3ds and then turn it back on will you have to reload the GW boot thingie to be able to play the 3ds backups yeah ?

i am really looking more toward the GW instead of the Sky3ds.. but would be happy if someone could reply to these questions of mine.. thanks in advance


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 8, 2015)

leonmagnus99 said:


> guys one question about GW, if i used it on my 9.2 fw 3ds
> 
> i know it can play eshop games but is it like can you get them for free ? and the dlc also..?
> 
> ...


 

Well the eShop games arent _free_ exactly youll need to find the games on the internet, that goes for the updates and DLCs 
GW has emuNAND which emulates your NAND image so you can update that emuNAND to the latest firmware if you fancy eShop access, but generally all the major updates can be found online and applied via Devmenu so even when your not on the latest firmware you can play online with the downloaded updates from the internet. As for the GW mode, yes you will have to manually start the exploit every time you boot your console.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Basically what I've been doing since November
> 
> And several pages back I recall someone buying a qq3ds from gozenbaby (we had a convo about how i dont think they updated the items page with stock and i assumed they were out if stock.)did you actually receive it yet or have they canceled ur order or any news in general lol?


Madao is banned


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> *Currently Playing: Sonic Adventure 2 Battle | Majora's Mask 3D | Resident Evil: Revelations | The Waiting Game: v2*


...

_*BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!*_


----------



## ryanjf97 (Mar 8, 2015)

we're nearing page 666!


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 8, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> we're nearing page 666!


616 is the number of the devil. HAHA!


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 8, 2015)

Come on gateway, I want all my 3ds games ever made in 1 place 

They are taking their time but its ok, gateway will come through in the end, it is afterall the age of the gateway?

P.S: THe hunger games movies are awesome anyone watched any?


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> Does anyone remember where the August prediction came from?


 

Yes Thorsgar predicted it, I cannot tell if he was serious or not, but Summer time isn't a bad prediction atm


----------



## VeryCrushed (Mar 8, 2015)

Summer? Fine by me, not like I don't have to wait till summer for FFXIV: Heavensward anyways


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 8, 2015)

Ill ptobably buy a cheap DS flashcard from yeahgeek and play some Phantom Hourglass till they release the update. But I have a strong feeling its gonna be this month


----------



## VeryCrushed (Mar 8, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Ill ptobably buy a cheap DS flashcard from yeahgeek and play some Phantom Hourglass till they release the update. But I have a strong feeling its gonna be this month


I hope you're right, but even of your not I still have a gaming laptop with a GameCube emulator


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 8, 2015)

VeryCrushed said:


> I hope you're right, but even of your not I still have a gaming laptop with a GameCube emulator


Me too, but Ive already finished all my GC games


----------



## storm75x (Mar 8, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> we're nearing page 666!


I looked at my asshole in the mirror today.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Mar 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Dude, they want you to reach 100 posts. 11 posts till GW release confirmed!
> 
> #XenoWarriorIsTheNewLogg


 
Sure thing, I'll get to 100 now. This is my 90th post.


----------



## michyprima (Mar 8, 2015)

storm75x said:


> I looked at my asshole in the mirror today.


 
did you stick your gateway in it?
will help getting the release faster


----------



## Phantom_User (Mar 8, 2015)

Keep it up guys! I'm with you in spirit as right now I'm nothing but a legend!

Live strong, Die waitin- Wait what?


----------



## Wekker (Mar 8, 2015)

Any news about .cia support with gateway3ds?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 8, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> Keep it up guys! I'm with you in spirit as right now I'm nothing but a legend!
> 
> Live strong, Die waitin- Wait what?


Youre an O3DS peasant


----------



## r5xscn (Mar 8, 2015)

Lol. Look at the vote. Someone changed the vote item. I am glad for not choosing the first one .


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Mar 8, 2015)

r5xscn said:


> Lol. Look at the vote. Someone changed the vote item. I am glad for not choosing the first one .


I however, am glad I chose the first option.


@moaners
I've been waiting for N3ds support since October 30th (when they first said they had 'a few tricks' up their sleeves or something along those lines.

Though, I sold my imported N3ds, I've still been waiting since then  and I'm not complaining half as much as most, I've just accepted that it'll be ready when it's ready. So I'm on to my 5th month waiting, where as some people are only on 5 days and are crying that it's taking too long. Bizzare o.o

I do hope that the release is soon™ and that they weren't lying about n3ds support, we've had no update in a long time and even though the miiplaza exploit was the initial 'featured' exploit, at this point it's likely that they scrapped that exploit entirely and they started working on something else for the n3ds and they maybe even managed a skater exploit. Though, not very probable... I do still think they moved away from the miiplaza exploit completely.


----------



## Wekker (Mar 8, 2015)

I am waiting for the dlc support wihout .cia. They better hurry up so i can play fire emblem.


----------



## storm75x (Mar 8, 2015)

michyprima said:


> did you stick your gateway in it?
> will help getting the release faster


The only thing that will be released is my liquid.


----------



## claude71160 (Mar 8, 2015)

Lol


----------



## claude71160 (Mar 8, 2015)

No gateway which are on holidays length durations


----------



## claude71160 (Mar 8, 2015)

Gateway are on holidays long lasting


----------



## Sonicx64 (Mar 8, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> Keep it up guys! I'm with you in spirit as right now I'm nothing but a legend!
> 
> Live strong, Die waitin- Wait what?


 
You know you want those improved loading times, textures, and that C-stick support for Monster Hunter 4U! Come join us...


----------



## bowser (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm planning on getting a Sky3DS while I wait for Gateway. But it will suck if Gateway releases an update in the next few weeks while I wait for the card


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 8, 2015)

Well I picked up hyrule warriors do m gna beat that then I'm moving on to skyward sword then I'm going to dark souls 2 HD/remake and then if gateways still had no n3ds support and xenobkade works on sky I guess I'll cave in and get a sky


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2015)

claude71160 said:


> Gateway are on holidays long lasting


 
You probably mean hangover.
Holidays are finished now.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Mar 8, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> we're nearing page 666!


 
you called?


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Mar 8, 2015)

Fast question.
I am on emunand 9.5.0-22E
There is a software update for smash bros and I have to update my emunand. I have just backed up my emunand with the emunand tool just in case. To update I just enter settings and update? There is no new launcher.dat file from gateway. right?


----------



## VerseHell (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes, update your emunand then update the game.


----------



## williamcesar2 (Mar 8, 2015)

Good News


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 8, 2015)

Well my internet exploit on my 2DS isn't working. A sign of the release...?


----------



## Dragaan (Mar 8, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Well my internet exploit on my 2DS isn't working. A sign of the release...?


 
didn't the same thing happen with 2hack's prediction
i don't believe


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> didn't the same thing happen with 2hack's prediction
> i don't believe


Which one 

But nah, I don't think so at least. :/ but my memory is shite.


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> didn't the same thing happen with 2hack's prediction
> i don't believe


 

Looks like a sign... or my internet connection is crap right now.

EDIT: Check the gateway site. It saids: 504 Gateway Time-out. uh...

EDIT AGAIN: It's good now. nvm ==


----------



## Dragaan (Mar 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Which one
> 
> But nah, I don't think so at least. :/ but my memory is shite.


 
something about scmods being down
but for the record, scmods is still up


----------



## Dragaan (Mar 8, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Looks like a sign... or my internet connection is crap right now.
> 
> EDIT: Check the gateway site. It saids: 504 Gateway Time-out. uh...


 
I can still access the "GATEWAY 3DS LOADING" screen, here


----------



## Haloman800 (Mar 8, 2015)

Soon, this thread will be at page 666, then Gateway will literally be the devil.


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> I can still access the "GATEWAY 3DS LOADING" screen, here


 

My internet lied to me. All hope is lost.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 8, 2015)

ssshhh...let's not say this month.....it's like when we predict something it doesn't happen


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 8, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> My internet lied to me. All hope is lost.




Hope is the last thing which can be lost since I m still here firing up someones ass so that the flame of hope is still ON! 
Guys dont lose hope! Gateway is on their way! 

Dont forget that someone even sacrificed their sauce and severly damaged his gw cart by sticking it into his arse


----------



## joseph0042 (Mar 8, 2015)

I just got a message saying I need to system update in order to download dlc for fire emblem.  Was another patch released by Nintendo?


----------



## iViperz (Mar 8, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Hope is the last thing which can be lost since I m still here firing up someones ass so that the flame of hope is still ON!
> Guys dont lose hope! Gateway is on their way!
> 
> Dont forget that someone even sacrificed their sauce and severly damaged his gw cart by sticking it into his arse


 
A little bit overkill there eh?


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 8, 2015)

iViperz said:


> A little bit overkill there eh?



Why overkill? I just stated what happened here right?  and i m letting u know that i m still contributing to the gw community  
As this also shows part of my loyalty to gateway  
So only thing I m doing here is also reminding u not to betray gateway since they r the innovators who will deliver sooner or later with products way above the average.


----------



## iViperz (Mar 8, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Why overkill? I just stated what happened here right?  and i m letting u know that i m still contributing to the gw community
> As this also shows part of my loyalty to gateway
> So only thing I m doing here is also reminding u not to betray gateway since they r the innovators who will deliver sooner or later with products way above the average.


 
But.. Someone sticking a gw cart up their ass... hahaha man I don't feel too good having such an image in my head xD


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2015)

iViperz said:


> But.. Someone sticking a gw cart up their ass... hahaha man I don't feel too good having such an image in my head xD


Some is so in need of gateway he made a supo from his cart


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 8, 2015)

iViperz said:


> But.. Someone sticking a gw cart up their ass... hahaha man I don't feel too good having such an image in my head xD




Well its not my fault tbh. I mean someone said those things a couple of posts earlier right. And I didnt feel good either since I was sitting in subway eating a chicken teriyaki while reading that...


----------



## PyroGoat (Mar 8, 2015)

Off topic like 90% of the posts... is anyone having issues accessing the Flashcard forum?   I only got here by clicking on the most recent post on the main page.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 8, 2015)

PyroGoat said:


> Off topic like 90% of the posts... is anyone having issues accessing the Flashcard forum?   I only got here by clicking on the most recent post on the main page.




Wheeeew heyyo buddy. Great u noticed it was offtopic. U r truly a genius .
What do u expect us to say? Gateway is not released yet and we are all awaiting them coming down to us earthlings. 
But sure, maybe u would let us rather stay quiet? Well then we neither need a forum nor a topic or even a thread in this since its either released or its not. 
Gateway is not answering mails either which makes it even harder to say anything else right? 
So noone forces u here, since if u wanna have some fun with us, u r greatly welcomed. If not well u know where the exit is ~ 

As for myself as I stated before I still believe gateway will come out this month.~


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

PyroGoat said:


> Off topic like 90% of the posts...



The amt of off topic in this thread is highly overstated tbh. This thread is specifically about just GW, predictions, and bs. 90% of this is on topic actually.


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 8, 2015)

(all these squares make a circle x 1,000,000) WHEN?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 8, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> (all these squares make a circle x 1,000,000) WHEN?!?!?!?!?!



Before the end of this month.


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 8, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Before the end of this month.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Guiiiiiiz

Friday is Friday the 13th. Saturday is pi day. 

It is so definitely happening within this week. I can almost smell it


----------



## SonyUSA (Mar 8, 2015)

Haloman800 said:


> Soon, this thread will be at page 666, then Gateway will literally be the devil.


 
That was a mistranslation, the number of the beast is actually 616


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Guiiiiiiz
> 
> Friday is Friday the 13th. Saturday is pi day.
> 
> It is so definitely happening within this week. I can almost smell it


 
And Sunday is Cryday


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Guiiiiiiz
> 
> Friday is Friday the 13th. Saturday is pi day.
> 
> It is so definitely happening within this week. I can almost smell it



Hahahah thats why its smelling so ugly here ~ someone sticked his gw into his arse to get sauce and the imminent release of gw. 

But back to the topic: I seriously think that gw will be release before the 17th of march. There are even a couple of reasons: 
1. Its more or less exactly a month after the release of n3ds for us,ca and eu.
2. Its more or leas exactly a month and a half after their last release. Normally we would await this release within one month. But due to the special capabilities of the gateway team we always wait around two weeks more. Remember when it was said that gw 3.0 would be out before new year. We also waited nearly two weeks more. (9days to be exact)
3. As some of u stated sth about the chinese new year, it is finally over now so even gw needs to get back to work although they were never in China except the production of those carts which normally have nothing to do with the coding.
4. Gateway is getting more and more pressure from QQ3DS,Sky3DS and the imminent release of DSTWO PLUS.
5. Gateway might consider to let our mail spam stop. Only way to archive this goal is by releasing the n3ds update.

And as always enjoy ~


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> And Sunday is Cryday


Sunday is when the GW team go to Church and beg forgiveness for upsetting so many sky3ds fanboys following their release.


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 8, 2015)

Spoiler



I second this


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Sunday is when the GW team go to Church and beg forgiveness for upsetting so many sky3ds fanboys following their release.


... basically Cryday


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 8, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> ... basically Cryday


Cryday is absolutely wrong! Cryday was the day crytek abused their games and made them into shit.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 8, 2015)

I just wanted to masturbate furiously but I see I am on drugs.
Hell... I didn't even had a word in it... Well, the life of a stoner I suppose.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 8, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Cryday is absolutely wrong! Cryday was the day crytek abused their games and made them into shit.


*snort* Crytek


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 8, 2015)

I love how the names in the poll just changed so I have no voted for something completely different to what I would have


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 8, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> I just wanted to masturbate furiously but I see I am on drugs.
> Hell... I didn't even had a word in it... Well, the life of a stoner I suppose.



Masturbate as much and as long as u wish. Hust make sure u dont go dry and ur heart can withstand the work. We dont want any gw member who masturbated till he got a heart attack,


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Masturbate as much and as long as u wish. Hust make sure u dont go dry and ur heart can withstand the work. We dont want any gw member who masturbated till he got a heart attack,


Me and my clones all got an heart attack.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Me and my clones all got an heart attack.


Suddenly the GBATemp population declines to less than 10%


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Me and my clones all got an heart attack.





2Hack said:


> Suddenly the GBATemp population declines to less than 10%




Shouldnt i get money now. I mean I just managed to solve the problem of overpopulation with ONE POST!!!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Shouldnt i get money now. I mean I just managed to solve the problem of overpopulation with ONE POST!!!


But created the problem of underpopulation at the same time.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 8, 2015)

Everyone better get life insurance and make a will.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> But created the problem of underpopulation at the same time.


Ouch
I forgot i just eradicated most of my countries own citizen...~ 
Hmm ... Still I pledge for not guilty since I did not do anything. And actually consider that 10% of us are now the top of the pinnacle. Like the elite of the elite right? 

That might also include the gw team which might now work faster since they dont get annoyed by those deaths anymore ~


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> But created the problem of underpopulation at the same time.


We gonna create XenoClones avatar.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Everyone better get life insurance and make a will.


What good is life insurance if you're already dead?


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Guiiiiiiz
> 
> Friday is Friday the 13th. Saturday is pi day.
> 
> It is so definitely happening within this week. I can almost smell it


 

this a prediction????


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> What good is life insurance if you're already dead?


 
Hmm... good point.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> this a prediction????


This is a guarantee


----------



## Dragaan (Mar 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> This is a guarantee


 
trollHack's guarantees make everyone sad =<


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> trollHack's guarantees make everyone sad =<


Hey man, all I'm doing is spreading some joy  I'd rather be hyped about release than angry and depressed


----------



## alepman90 (Mar 8, 2015)

it's 666 today is the promising day


----------



## google (Mar 8, 2015)

So, drugs it is then, no point in hiding it anymore...

Has there been any whispers about a maybe needing a new version of Gteways flashcard to work with the New 3DS?
I have a 3DSXL with 6.something and have been holding off on a Gateway until I know I won't need a newer version for my Majoras Mask 3DS...


----------



## callmebob (Mar 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Guiiiiiiz
> 
> Friday is Friday the 13th. Saturday is pi day.
> 
> It is so definitely happening within this week. I can almost smell it


 

Ooooh you´re right! I smell it too!  Pie, mmmmmm.


----------



## Axido (Mar 8, 2015)

callmebob said:


> Pie, mmmmmm.



So that's what they call "pies of sh*t". Interesting.


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 8, 2015)

google said:


> Has there been any whispers about a maybe needing a new version of Gteways flashcard to work with the New 3DS?


 
GW will release a new purple card, similar to the blue card, that is a bootleg copy of a Cubic Ninja cart. You won't need it if you already have CN

/speculation


----------



## iViperz (Mar 8, 2015)

Here we are, on page 666, where Gateway is truly the devil weehihihi


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 8, 2015)

google said:


> So, drugs it is then, no point in hiding it anymore...
> 
> Has there been any whispers about a maybe needing a new version of Gteways flashcard to work with the New 3DS?
> I have a 3DSXL with 6.something and have been holding off on a Gateway until I know I won't need a newer version for my Majoras Mask 3DS...


I think it's safe to say that there won't be a newer card since GW relies on an exploit and the red card is basically a key for it. If they wanted more money they could just increase the price of the card


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> What good is life insurance if you're already dead?


if they still pay out it might be good for your family


----------



## humdishake (Mar 8, 2015)

so this week is when i can finally use my gateway 3ds that didnt work with 3.0.4 i have firmware 9.0.0-20 on my new 3ds any help?


----------



## alepman90 (Mar 8, 2015)

If GW didnt release it today i'm gonna sell my cart and buying mercedes benz


----------



## Escape (Mar 8, 2015)

I have to say, this no release stuff has been great for my studies.  Hopefully Gateway won't release anything till mid-April.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> if they still pay out it might be good for your family


 I'm gonna have to produce a shitton of babies just to have my own at this rate  

Caman gateway!!!


----------



## razielleonhart (Mar 8, 2015)

page 666 i must make a comment just because


----------



## humdishake (Mar 8, 2015)

so no support for new 3ds with 9.0.0-20U?


----------



## humdishake (Mar 8, 2015)

i tried following the steps using 3.0.4 launcher dat file but no luck


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 8, 2015)

dude this whole thread is about how gateway doesnt support n3ds...


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 8, 2015)

Glad I didn't go for the n3ds . . . yet anyway lol


----------



## haru3173 (Mar 8, 2015)

You better get it soon or you'll be out of 9.2 n3ds


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm not too worried, loving my 3ds xl ATM and not too worried about super stable 3d. 

Remember how rare 4.5 was? could happen again


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 8, 2015)

Anyone from the future??? I NEED THE UPDATE!!!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

elmoemo said:


> Remember how rare 4.5 was? could happen again



That's what will happen to 9.0 n3ds consoles. No one will care about O3DS 9.2- since there is so many, and they come like that out of the box.


----------



## iViperz (Mar 8, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Anyone from the future??? I NEED THE UPDATE!!!


 
I'm not from the future but there is an update 
Go into System Setting, Other, and go to the furthest page on the right, you'll be able to "System update" to 9.5.0-23E/U/J!
Hope that helps 

Sorry if anyone actually follows this and does that... You can only blame yourself!


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> That's what will happen to 9.0 n3ds consoles. No one will care about O3DS 9.2- since there is so many, and they come like that out of the box.


 

and soon 9.0 n3ds will be so rare that we can sell it for a lot of $$$$!! I already hear the cash flowing like *katching katching*


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 8, 2015)

Im looking to buy a new DS flashcard til GW gets released so which one is better, I mean they all work for me since im on 9.0 but which one is the best? This, this or this?


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 8, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Im looking to buy a new DS flashcard til GW gets released so which one is better, I mean they all work for me since im on 9.0 but which one is the best? This, this or this?


 

buddy i m just honest. but none of them are good. If u really wanna take one of them take the dual core one. But honestly, my recommendation belongs to dstwo only since I m using it perfectly fine


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 8, 2015)

-snip- dp sorry


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 8, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> buddy i m just honest. but none of them are good. If u really wanna take one of them take the dual core one. But honestly, my recommendation belongs to dstwo only since I m using it perfectly fine


Yeah but im looking to buy something cheap to play Phantom Hourglass on. I had a bunch of flashcards and none of them ever failed me before. I would gladly buy a DSTWO but its out of production AFAIK.


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 8, 2015)

The gateway train is moving so slowly...............

Kinda wish SonyUSA's Minecraft server was still up


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Yeah but im looking to buy something cheap to play Phantom Hourglass on. I had a bunch of flashcards and none of them ever failed me before. I would gladly buy a DSTWO but its out of production AFAIK.


I will always go by the R4i Gold 3DS. It has RTS(though it's pretty buggy, it works)
Shouldn't be more than 20$ though I think the price has gone down quite a bit by now.


----------



## romanr (Mar 8, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Im looking to buy a new DS flashcard til GW gets released so which one is better, I mean they all work for me since im on 9.0 but which one is the best? This, this or this?



Several people here confirmed that 
Wood R4i Gold 3DS RTS Flashcard For Nintendo 3DS XL (from www.r4ids.cn) 
works on n3ds for ds games. I have ordered it from yeahgeek 26.2,its still on the way to Europe.
Btw i also ordered sky3ds, n3ds is my first console after ps2, i couldn't gatewait anymore


----------



## tvo770 (Mar 8, 2015)

So what's the latest trol. I mean NEWS!!


----------



## metaljay (Mar 8, 2015)

Really hope they start to reply to emails soon, it's beginning to look worrying


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 8, 2015)

metaljay said:


> Really hope they start to reply to emails soon, it's beginning to look worrying


i sent them one about gba support, if they reply then they are still alive


----------



## metaljay (Mar 8, 2015)

I emailed them a few days ago... Never got a reply


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 8, 2015)

Make an authentic looking modchip website and send them an email that you'd like to buy a few thousand units
Probably get a reply within a few hours


----------



## thorasgar (Mar 8, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Yeah but im looking to buy something cheap to play Phantom Hourglass on. I had a bunch of flashcards and none of them ever failed me before. I would gladly buy a DSTWO but its out of production AFAIK.


My boys have had an r4ids.cn card for almost two years now and I can confirm phantom hourglass works on the N3DS if that helps.  I honestly don't think it makes much of a difference which one you get.  Resellers use terms like Gold, RTS, Wood inconsistently so I refer to them by the manufactures website.

Wood is always good to have in hand. 



andzalot55 said:


> Anyone from the future??? I NEED THE UPDATE!!!


I am not from the future but I have seen it.

August 14th is just around the corner™


----------



## Kay|s7eR (Mar 8, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Resellers use terms like Gold, RTS, Wood inconsistently so I refer to them by the manufactures website.


So inconsistently that I got a R4i Gold 3DS labelled as a R4i SDHC 3DS RTS.


----------



## Haloman800 (Mar 9, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> That was a mistranslation, the number of the beast is actually 616


 

The claim that the mark of the beast is 616 was debunked in the 2nd century. The correct number has always been 666.

(This is completely off topic, but is anything in this thread on topic?)


Spoiler






> ...the 2nd century bishop of Lyon, known to be a disciple of Polycarp. Polycarp is believed to have been a disciple of John, the author of Revelation. In his treatise, “Against Heresies,” Irenaeus deals with the subject of Revelation 13 and the number of the beast. In Book 5, Chapter 28 of this work, he states that the number of the beast is 666. In addition, Chapter 30 of the same work makes the following statement regarding the number 666:
> 
> “Such, then, being the state of the case, and this number being found in all the most approved and ancient copies [of the Apocalypse], and those men who saw John face to face bearing their testimony [to it]; while reason also leads us to conclude that the number of the name of the beast, [if reckoned] according to the Greek mode of calculation by the [value of] the letters contained in it, will amount to six hundred and sixty and six…(portion elided)…I do not know how it is that some have erred following the ordinary mode of speech, and have vitiated the middle number in the name, deducting the amount of fifty from it, so that instead of six decads (author’s note: a decad is 10) they will have it that there is but one. [I am inclined to think that this occurred through the fault of the copyists, as is wont to happen, since numbers also are expressed by letters; so that the Greek letter which expresses the number sixty was easily expanded into the letter Iota of the Greeks.] Others then received this reading without examination; some in their simplicity, and upon their own responsibility, making use of this number expressing one decad; while some, in their inexperience, have ventured to seek out a name which should contain the erroneous and spurious number.” [Roberts 558]


 
Source: http://www.endtime.com/blog/666-or-616-the-number-of-the-beast/


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 9, 2015)

Decided to go with the Gold one mainly because its black and it matches my N3DSs color 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## SonyUSA (Mar 9, 2015)

Haloman800 said:


> The claim that the mark of the beast is 616 was debunked in the 2nd century. The correct number has always been 666.
> 
> (This is completely off topic, but is anything in this thread on topic?)
> 
> ...


 
When they found the dead sea scrolls (I think) which were older than any previous copy of the bibles manuscripts, it says the number of the beast is 616 (or 676 I cant remember which) and not 666 at all. There's a big long explanation as to why it became 666 over time, but I'll let you read that yourself.

You should read an unbiased site (not a church website) to get your facts, too


----------



## Haloman800 (Mar 9, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> When they found the dead sea scrolls (I think) which were older than any previous copy of the bibles manuscripts, it says the number of the beast is 616 (or 676 I cant remember which) and not 666 at all. There's a big long explanation as to why it became 666 over time, but I'll let you read that yourself.


 

The DSS were only OT manuscripts. Revelation is NT.. I'll let you work out the rest yourself.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## sonic2756 (Mar 9, 2015)

Getting my N3DS NAND Modded so I can update and stuff waiting on GW. If you need to system transfer etc, I would highly suggest you do the same.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 9, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Madao is banned


 
he is? permanently?





Dragaan said:


> trollHack's guarantees make everyone sad =<


have you seen my new avatar for him?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 9, 2015)

did anyone else notice that the video on gateways product page showing gateway 3ds working had been removed by the "belgium Anti-piracy federation"?

ha ha, i just got an error 502 bad gateway


----------



## SonyUSA (Mar 9, 2015)

Haloman800 said:


> The DSS were only OT manuscripts. Revelation is NT.. I'll let you work out the rest yourself.


 
I haven't read either testament, however the Old Testament, being the original book, would have the number of the beast wouldn't it? And since it was the first book... ?


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 9, 2015)

Can't wait for the mods to come in.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)

Can't we talk about the Cult of Gateway without bringing religion into it.......


----------



## Haloman800 (Mar 9, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I haven't read either testament, however the Old Testament, being the original book, would have the number of the beast wouldn't it? And since it was the first book... ?


 
No, it's not mentioned until Revelation (last book of the Bible/NT). The # is definitely 666.



Spoiler



mods pls dont ban, pls


 




Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Can't we talk about the Cult of Gateway without bringing religion into it.......


 
the Cult of Gateway is a religion


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)

You couldn't pay me enough to give you my opinions on religion. Not on this forum. It never ends well.


----------



## Breith (Mar 9, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> You couldn't pay me enough to give you my opinions on religion. Not on this forum. It never ends well.


 
Cthulhu is the Answer!


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 9, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I haven't read either testament, however the Old Testament, being the original book, would have the number of the beast wouldn't it? And since it was the first book... ?


 

The old testament is a collection of stories based on an oral tradition, assembled over many hundreds of years, edited and addended as the cultural and political structure changed. The new testament came about some amount of time later as a separate thing, though it too was based on a collection of stories based on an oral tradition and assembled and edited over the span of many hundreds of years. The 666 thing was another name for Nero Caeasr, I think, as that was the bad guy politically at the time.

Similarly, I suspect the next firmware update is being assembled and edited, and will be released within the next hundred years or so. Naw, but really.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 9, 2015)

Well then.. Praise Lord GabeN!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)

Alright, in less subtle terms; The religion debate will now go elsewhere. 
It could take place in PM. That would be fine. 
But it won't take place here.


----------



## thorasgar (Mar 9, 2015)

Back on topic.

How has everyone's masturbating been going today?

If you had a spare $80 would you get a Fleshlight or a Sky3DS?


----------



## ThaDoc (Mar 9, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> did anyone else notice that the video on gateways product page showing gateway 3ds working had been removed by the "belgium Anti-piracy federation"?
> 
> ha ha, i just got an error 502 bad gateway


 

That's it! The Belgians got them! It's over now...


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 9, 2015)

I'd take the Sky any day of the week. It works on 9.5!!!


----------



## gamefighterx (Mar 9, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Back on topic.
> 
> How has everyone's masturbating been going today?
> 
> If you had a spare $80 would you get a Fleshlight or a Sky3DS?


 

neither i would use the $80 at my local brothel


----------



## michyprima (Mar 9, 2015)

gamefighterx said:


> neither i would use the $80 at my local brothel


Always support the local business


----------



## redboyke (Mar 9, 2015)

yay 666 ow no it fell over :'(


----------



## LinkKenedy (Mar 9, 2015)

When is the PI day?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

Aww, I liked the 666 616 debate  was kinda interesting. 

And guiz, the demo vid in the product page has always been taken down by the Belgian Anti fun group. The one on the main page is the one they reUploaded. I trust in gateway. They have kinda given us enough to trust that they're legit. I don't get why ppl still suspect that they disappeared. Well, I kinda do, but it's a little to...over stated imo.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 9, 2015)

ThaDoc said:


> That's it! The Belgians got them! It's over now...


 
I have had unpleasant experiences with the BAF before. 

if Nintendo doesn't like a video...they will tell the BAF to get rid of it. pretty much Nintendo claimed copyright and is hiding behind the BAF. The complaint letter stated NINTENDO OF AMERICA


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 9, 2015)

Alright guys, I have a scenario.

Given the "supposed" current circumstances with Gateway team having problems figuring out the N3DS entrypoint exploits, *what if* *the Gateway* *team is forced to release a new Gateway card* to make the exploit work on N3DS. Kinda like a pseudo-cart emulation/Gateway card. Kinda like a fused Sky3DS/Gateway card. To some extent perfectly logical, so that they can use the Cubic Ninja exploit for entrypoint just like Karl3DS.

What would you guys do?

Food for thought


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Mar 9, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Alright guys, I have a scenario.
> 
> Given the "supposed" current circumstances with Gateway team having problems figuring out the N3DS entrypoint exploits, *what if* *the Gateway* *team is forced to release a new Gateway card* to make the exploit work on N3DS. Kinda like a pseudo-cart emulation/Gateway card. Kinda like a fused Sky3DS/Gateway card. To some extent perfectly logical, so that they can use the Cubic Ninja exploit for entrypoint just like Karl3DS.
> 
> ...


I'd put my old Gateway card back in it's box, walk over to the dark corner of my bedroom, kneel down and weep for days.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Alright guys, I have a scenario.
> 
> Given the "supposed" current circumstances with Gateway team having problems figuring out the N3DS entrypoint exploits, *what if* *the Gateway* *team is forced to release a new Gateway card* to make the exploit work on N3DS. Kinda like a pseudo-cart emulation/Gateway card. Kinda like a fused Sky3DS/Gateway card. To some extent perfectly logical, so that they can use the Cubic Ninja exploit for entrypoint just like Karl3DS.
> 
> ...


I'd be ok with it since my Old3DS will run the OldGW cart, and the new 3DS will run the 'new' gateway cart. 

I can imagine old 3ds carts will go down in value, and that will make me a sad 2hack :'( because I hate when my stuff loses value.


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 9, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Alright guys, I have a scenario.
> 
> Given the "supposed" current circumstances with Gateway team having problems figuring out the N3DS entrypoint exploits, *what if* *the Gateway* *team is forced to release a new Gateway card* to make the exploit work on N3DS. Kinda like a pseudo-cart emulation/Gateway card. Kinda like a fused Sky3DS/Gateway card. To some extent perfectly logical, so that they can use the Cubic Ninja exploit for entrypoint just like Karl3DS.
> 
> ...


They wouldn't need to release a new red card since it doesn't have any role in the exploit.

What they might do if CN is indeed the only entry point, is create a bootleg copy of the cart to sell as their new blue card. It would be cheaper to produce copies of CN than it would to produce a cart that can emulate any game (such as Sky3DS), which would also make the red card completely irrelevant and make GW nothing more than a Sky clone

I think this is a pretty unlikely scenario because I think they have another entry point for the N3DS, if you can believe that Sony has used it


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 9, 2015)

Lol would be mad irony if gateway created a sky clone to enable their red card. I just can't picture them openly selling a bootleg copy of cubic ninja. That just seems a little too risky. Like right now the product they sell is a moral grey area. Its up to the user for what they do with the card. Where as literally providing an already pirated copy of a game is just you know....probably super illegal. And definitely not in a grey area lol


----------



## Tilde88 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello. Lol I just wanted to chime in that Gateway does not nor ever will use a Sky3DS, nor Sky3DS 'method'. That is just non-sense. Sky3DS can't even run unsigned code... Sillies. Not to mention that that would imply that Gateway is not a software exploit anymore, which it is.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Mar 9, 2015)

lol remember when we was all "yeah they'll probably release when the N3DS is finally released in the west, Feb 13"

"no way that's too distant into the future"

good times


----------



## Thirty3Three (Mar 9, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> the Bastards And Fuckers can lick my shit and eat my cum...


 



They swallow. You should be fine.


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 9, 2015)

"Remember when we were jokingly saying August 14th?" "It's almost November again"


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 9, 2015)

Tilde88 said:


> Hello. Lol I just wanted to chime in that Gateway does not nor ever will use a Sky3DS, nor Sky3DS 'method'. *That is just non-sense.* Sky3DS can't even run unsigned code... Sillies. Not to mention that that would imply that Gateway is not a software exploit anymore, which it is.


 
Did you even read what I wrote?  Do you even know the reason why I mentioned "fused Sky3DS/Gateway card" ?

If you HAD read what I wrote, you wouldn't think it to be "non-sense".


----------



## Jao Chu (Mar 9, 2015)

Why not celebrate my 500th post with the purchase of a $249 AUD one way ticket on the Gateway hype train! Choo-Choo mofo's!

Oh and for those who were aware of my seriously outdated signature, i threw something together in MS paint finally. Enjoy.


----------



## sonic2756 (Mar 9, 2015)

19 days until N3DS support has taken longer than multirom.


----------



## Dragaan (Mar 9, 2015)

Jao Chu said:


> Why not celebrate my 500th post with the purchase of a $249 AUD one way ticket on the Gateway hype train! Choo-Choo mofo's!
> 
> Oh and for those who were aware of my seriously outdated signature, i threw something together in MS paint finally. Enjoy.


 
you spelled privileged wrong


----------



## Jao Chu (Mar 9, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> you spelled privileged wrong


 
Really? I typed it in MS word first before copy/paste into MS paint..... I'm from Aus, different spelling from US maybe? I'll check it out.

Edit: Yep, it's definitely incorrect spelling. Good old MS word spelling check, hey?


----------



## Dragaan (Mar 9, 2015)

Jao Chu said:


> Really? I typed it in MS word first before copy/paste into MS paint..... I'm from Aus, different spelling from US maybe? I'll check it out.
> 
> Edit: Yep, it's definitely incorrect spelling. Good old MS word spelling check, hey?


 
amen to shitty microsoft spellchecker


----------



## bobtheglob101 (Mar 9, 2015)

Jao Chu said:


> Oh and for those who were aware of my seriously outdated signature, i threw something together in MS paint finally. Enjoy.


Now all you need to do is update your avatar with the Gateway ultra menu rather then the Omega one


----------



## storm75x (Mar 9, 2015)

Jao Chu said:


> Really? I typed it in MS word first before copy/paste into MS paint..... I'm from Aus, different spelling from US maybe? I'll check it out.
> 
> Edit: Yep, it's definitely incorrect spelling. Good old MS word spelling check, hey?


Nation: Australia
Location: Thailand


----------



## Jao Chu (Mar 9, 2015)

storm75x said:


> Nation: Australia
> Location: Thailand


 
I see what you did there....... I'm an expatriate


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 9, 2015)

Why doesn't everyone quit moaning and wait for the  update quietly. Ranting will not make the update release any faster, or slower


----------



## dustmite (Mar 9, 2015)

rickycoe123 said:


> Why doesn't everyone quit moaning and wait for the update quietly. Ranting will not make the update release any faster, or slower


 

Because its over. No update. Finito. Nada. Nothing is coming. End of story.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 9, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Alright guys, I have a scenario.
> 
> Given the "supposed" current circumstances with Gateway team having problems figuring out the N3DS entrypoint exploits, *what if* *the Gateway* *team is forced to release a new Gateway card* to make the exploit work on N3DS. Kinda like a pseudo-cart emulation/Gateway card. Kinda like a fused Sky3DS/Gateway card. To some extent perfectly logical, so that they can use the Cubic Ninja exploit for entrypoint just like Karl3DS.
> 
> ...


One word: FGPA.


----------



## aofelix (Mar 9, 2015)

lol gateway


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 9, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Because its over. No update. Finito. Nada. Nothing is coming. End of story.


 

Well then. Even more reason for people to stop ranting. If GW have made their mind up (simply rumors, nothing confirmed at all) there is nothing we can do about it unfortunately. Therefore time to invest in a new cart.


----------



## Odven (Mar 9, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Because its over. No update. Finito. Nada. Nothing is coming. End of story.


Actually last time I checked they've had the exploit working up to 9.4 emunand.  If nothing was coming, they wouldn't make us sit here, they are obviously aware of gbatemp's presence.  Just buy a new flashcart if you don't want to pirate, seriously.  Gateway never promised it would have N3ds support, but it will I'm really feeling it!


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 9, 2015)

dustmite said:


> Because its over. No update. Finito. Nada. Nothing is coming. End of story.


 

Lol yes it is, how would the update not come when they have shown a working version atleast once, this proves they are working on it


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 9, 2015)

Update will be released on: "XXth 201X"

 Atleast it's coming this decade, that is good news atleast


----------



## zaj (Mar 9, 2015)

i bought a copy of cubic ninja . 15€ incl shipping. can atleast play some emulators then...


----------



## thorasgar (Mar 9, 2015)

rickycoe123 said:


> Why doesn't everyone quit moaning and wait for the  update quietly. Ranting will not make the update release any faster, or slower


Elecceleration: The practice of pushing the elevator button repeatedly in the belief it will arrive faster.  

Why do we do it?  It feels good.


----------



## thaikhoa (Mar 9, 2015)

I'll wait for GW until the next update of Pokemon XY/ORAS.


----------



## Fricc (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi guys, I came here to wait! Hopefully it will be released SOON!


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 9, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> I'd put my old Gateway card back in it's box, walk over to the dark corner of my bedroom, kneel down and weep for days.


And sell it to me for cheap lol


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 9, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> I'd put my old Gateway card back in it's box, walk over to the dark corner of my bedroom, kneel down and weep for days.


I would also say in the corner "all these squares make a circle" until GW has release the update.


----------



## AnkitC (Mar 9, 2015)

Any Sky3DS user here from India?


----------



## weatMod (Mar 9, 2015)

i guess the people joking about an easter release were actually being too optomisitc


----------



## desam57 (Mar 9, 2015)

how soon is soon? Like soon soon?


----------



## rsc-pl (Mar 9, 2015)

soon.


----------



## Fatalanus (Mar 9, 2015)

as soon as GW team will stop act like assholes.


----------



## Jao Chu (Mar 9, 2015)

There's a little trend occurring around these parts I've noticed lately..... The users who post things such as "Gateway team has deserted us, there is no update for the N3DS coming, blah blah!" seem to be *mostly* comprised of users that joined the forums OR purchased a gateway card from mid-to-late 2014. Fairly late in terms of 3DS flashcard scene history.....

Little do these noob-ish gbatemp users know, is that people such as myself and anyone who was following the scene prior to 3rd of October 2013 have waited a lot longer for an update to get released by the Gateway team. You see, the 3rd of Oct 2013 was when Gateway first teased us "old timers" with the famous 2.0 update, which over a period of a few months promised us CARD2 compatibility, emuNAND and the fabled Multirom!

We did not see a single thing except for a buggy emunand public beta and then a subsequent beta that bricked many innocent users 3DS's, until that fateful day of April 4th 2014 when 2.1 omega was released.

Users who followed the scene before 3rd of Oct 2013 have *seen* some shit. If you arrived after April 4th 2014, you _*haven't*_ seen shit, yet. Sit down and be silent.

[/Thread]


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 9, 2015)

Jao Chu said:


> There's a little trend occurring around these parts I've noticed lately..... The users who post things such as "Gateway team has deserted us, there is no update for the N3DS coming, blah blah!" seem to be *mostly* comprised of users that joined the forums OR purchased a gateway card from mid-to-late 2014. Fairly late in terms of 3DS flashcard scene history.....
> 
> Little do these noob-ish gbatemp users know, is that people such as myself and anyone who was following the scene prior to 3rd of October 2013 have waited a lot longer for an update to get released by the Gateway team. You see, the 3rd of Oct 2013 was when Gateway first teased us "old timers" with the famous 2.0 update, which over a period of a few months promised us CARD2 compatibility, emuNAND and the fabled Multirom!
> 
> ...


 
word.


----------



## michyprima (Mar 9, 2015)

Jao Chu said:


> There's a little trend occurring around these parts I've noticed lately..... The users who post things such as "Gateway team has deserted us, there is no update for the N3DS coming, blah blah!" seem to be *mostly* comprised of users that joined the forums OR purchased a gateway card from mid-to-late 2014. Fairly late in terms of 3DS flashcard scene history.....
> 
> Little do these noob-ish gbatemp users know, is that people such as myself and anyone who was following the scene prior to 3rd of October 2013 have waited a lot longer for an update to get released by the Gateway team. You see, the 3rd of Oct 2013 was when Gateway first teased us "old timers" with the famous 2.0 update, which over a period of a few months promised us CARD2 compatibility, emuNAND and the fabled Multirom!
> 
> ...


 
Let's also say lots of people reported fake bricks, or more than once. There were a few legit bricks but most of them were from using R4/MT. I've used their beta for a lot and never bricked.


----------



## jaynecobb (Mar 9, 2015)

It's coming out today. GUARANTEED!!!

Without a doubt, no more waiting



Spoiler



My Sky3ds has shipped so of course the update will now happen


----------



## Leslie White (Mar 9, 2015)

jaynecobb said:


> It's coming out today. GUARANTEED!!!
> 
> Without a doubt, no more waiting
> 
> ...


 


I wish that was true


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

jaynecobb said:


> It's coming out today. GUARANTEED!!!
> 
> Without a doubt, no more waiting
> 
> ...


I do hope so.


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 9, 2015)

Holy sheet sky3ds carts selling for over 130 on eBay. Might as well but a sky n just sell it when gw releases their support. I'll even make a profit lmao


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 9, 2015)

I like Jao Chu's new sig!


----------



## bowser (Mar 9, 2015)

AnkitC said:


> Any Sky3DS user here from India?


It will be pretty hard to find one here in local game stores. Only way is to order online I guess. I would have but am afraid the Gateway update will come out soon so I'm waiting it out.


----------



## Jao Chu (Mar 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I like Jao Chu's new sig!


 
Lol yeah, thought it was time to update considering it was probably outdated by over 6 months.... It's not photoshop quality, but it will do until my sig maker is back from vacation


----------



## Lucifer666 (Mar 9, 2015)

Jao Chu said:


> There's a little trend occurring around these parts I've noticed lately..... The users who post things such as "Gateway team has deserted us, there is no update for the N3DS coming, blah blah!" seem to be *mostly* comprised of users that joined the forums OR purchased a gateway card from mid-to-late 2014. Fairly late in terms of 3DS flashcard scene history.....
> 
> Little do these noob-ish gbatemp users know, is that people such as myself and anyone who was following the scene prior to 3rd of October 2013 have waited a lot longer for an update to get released by the Gateway team. You see, the 3rd of Oct 2013 was when Gateway first teased us "old timers" with the famous 2.0 update, which over a period of a few months promised us CARD2 compatibility, emuNAND and the fabled Multirom!
> 
> ...


 
hope you know we got less than 3 weeks until this becomes an even longer wait than multi rom


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> hope you know we got less than 3 weeks until this becomes an even longer wait than multi rom


Not really, you gotta take into consideration the last time they released an update, which was February 3rd, 2015.
A month ago, a month of waiting it's not that much. 
Give it two and then I'll start complaining. XD


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 9, 2015)

Multi rom is just fluff, N3DS support at all is more significant.


----------



## Jao Chu (Mar 9, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> hope you know we got less than 3 weeks until this becomes an even longer wait than multi rom


 
If you want to get technical, the date from when 2.0 was announced until 2.1 omega was released (not including emuNAND beta's) was exactly 184 days.

From when that teaser video of N3DS support was released until this day (10th march 2015 [UTC+9:30]) is only 101 days and counting.....


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

Jao Chu said:


> If you want to get technical, the date from when 2.0 was announced until 2.1 omega was released (not including emuNAND beta's) was exactly 184 days.
> 
> From when that teaser video of N3DS support was released until this day (10th march 2015 [UTC+9:30]) is only 101 days and counting.....



So we r gonna expect the release today right? ;D


----------



## metaljay (Mar 9, 2015)

I doubt it will be today, just wish they would show some sign of being alive!


----------



## AnkitC (Mar 9, 2015)

bowser said:


> It will be pretty hard to find one here in local game stores. Only way is to order online I guess. I would have but am afraid the Gateway update will come out soon so I'm waiting it out.


 

That's what's keeping me from getting a Sky since the 12th of December.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 9, 2015)

I have given up on GW, ordered a cheap R4 gold to play some old school DS games... That way when it gets released I will get more excited and on top of that my N3DS wont gather dust anymore. But I do hope it gets released by the end of the month.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)

Okay folks, this thread is no longer doing it's job by being prominently displayed. 
I supposed even fly traps get overfilled in time. 
Hang on, we're taking a trip to the trash!


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 9, 2015)

Good ol' EoF.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Okay folks, this thread is no longer doing it's job by being prominently displayed.
> I supposed even fly traps get overfilled in time.
> Hang on, we're taking a trip to the trash!


What's about to happen?! Dx


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> What's about to happen?! Dx


 
This whole thread was sent to "The Edge of the Forum".


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> What's about to happen?! Dx


 

Home​Forums>​Other Discussions>​*The Edge of the Forum*>​


----------



## callmebob (Mar 9, 2015)

GetAway N3DS Support thread R.I.P.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> What's about to happen?! Dx


----------



## satel (Mar 9, 2015)

this is what i honestly believe: the N3DS GW support will never happen due to technical issues,the video they released back in november was just to boost sales at the busiest time of the year & to also prevent SKY3DS taking a big chunk out of their profit which they managed to do,thanks to the help of their official & none official TROLLS.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)

Don't worry, Gateway threads are like mushrooms, they pop up overnight, in bunches.....amidst a bunch of cow shit......


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 9, 2015)

now i noticed where this thread is


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)

Vote now: Do you want everyone who is locked out of this thread allowed access, now?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Vote now: Do you want everyone who is locked out of this thread allowed access, now?


I vote for yes.
It's EoF anyway, let the shitstorm begin!


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 9, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Vote now: Do you want everyone who is locked out of this thread allowed access, now?


tommy!!!


----------



## satel (Mar 9, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> now i noticed where this thread is


 

they did a good job moving it,it is a useless thread for the forum,it's only good for the GW team's own bank account (keeping the hype alive = more sales).


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

:'( this thread never was as fine as the first I guess. 

Depends, who is locked out so far?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)

2Hack said:


> :'( this thread never was as fine as the first I guess.
> 
> Depends, who is locked out so far?




That's the game.  Either they're all back or none of them are. You have to think about who you oddly haven't seen here in quite some time. Are they locked out, or did they simply sod off? Are there cocks at the door, or are they the friends you're expecting? Will it be the Lady or the Tiger?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

So Madao and Very Crushed are banned

Tommy left by his own accord. 

Hmm... Who else tbh? PagaN is gone by his own choice?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 9, 2015)

Do the mods give a F about what goes on the EOF? If not I guess theyre all _welcome_...


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Do the mods give a F about what goes on the EOF? If not I guess theyre all _welcome_...


Let's give them all a warm welcome! 
Right before we tell them to Fuck off


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Do the mods give a F about what goes on the EOF? If not I guess theyre all _welcome_...




Well yeah, we still don't want porn or ROM links posted here. And we prefer to keep arguments to a minimum.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 9, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Well yeah, we still don't want porn or ROM links posted here. And we prefer to keep arguments to a minimum.


Then its better to keep it locked


----------



## kheldar (Mar 9, 2015)

Why did they move it? What's the purpose?


----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2015)

This thread is finally where it belongs    I never thought I would see this day


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 9, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Why did they move it? What's the purpose?


 

They have inside information that says gateway is never releasing


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey guys, did all of your postcounts drop when this thread was moved to the EoF?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> They have inside information that says gateway is never releasing




Hardly. The thread was left in the 3DS section this long because it was sponging up all the questions about "when is the Gateway update coming!?!?!" 
For the past three days we've had new Gateway threads made. 
In other words, this shield was no longer effective. 
So now it's here where we can have fun.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Hey guys, did all of your postcounts drop when this thread was moved to the EoF?


So far I'm the only one that has notified this yet?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Hey guys, did all of your postcounts drop when this thread was moved to the EoF?


Lol, I'm now down to 1.5k  lost maybe 500 posts


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Mar 9, 2015)

I have no idea how much I lost.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)

Well I'll be damned. Didn't know that would happen. 
Though we had tossed around the idea of reducing everyone's postcount manually when we moved this thread. 
And by we I mean me.


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 9, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Hardly. The thread was left in the 3DS section this long because it was sponging up all the questions about "when is the Gateway update coming!?!?!"
> For the past three days we've had new Gateway threads made.
> In other words, this shield was no longer effective.
> So now it's here where we can have fun.


 

I was trying to have fun, but you killed it before the rumours could start


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Well I'll be damned. Didn't know that would happen.
> Though we had tossed around the idea of reducing everyone's postcount manually when we moved this thread.
> And by we I mean me.


I heard of a guy who used to be GBATemp Legend and is now a basic "Member" just by the movement of this thread.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Well I'll be damned. Didn't know that would happen.
> Though we had tossed around the idea of reducing everyone's postcount manually when we moved this thread.
> And by we I mean me.


One thing seems to have slipped by


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> I was trying to have fun, but you killed it before the rumours could start



Yeah, because I get enough accusations as it is.


----------



## marksteele (Mar 9, 2015)

my poor post count


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

marksteele said:


> my poor post count


I feel your pain, bro.
I am now back to GBATemp Maniac, I was an Addict. :'(


----------



## Flame (Mar 9, 2015)

So did gateway release an update?



Pokemon mee-mee thread??


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 9, 2015)

elmoemo said:


> And sell it to me for cheap lol


 


andzalot55 said:


> I would also say in the corner "all these squares make a circle" until GW has release the update.


 
He was actually replying to my post with the "scenario".  If that scenario came true, you wouldn't be interested in purchasing his card


----------



## satel (Mar 9, 2015)

Flame said:


> So did gateway release an update?


 

to find out click on this link :  http://www.gateway-3ds.com


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 9, 2015)

satel said:


> to find out click on this link


 

Doesn't linking it make the mods mad?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> Doesn't linking it make the mods mad?


it's EoF.
This is like the land forgotten by the Gods.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Mar 9, 2015)

post count didn't drop /that/ much

you see unlike you folks i actually contribute to this site beyond whinging about GW's release  (though I still do a substantial amount of that)


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> post count didn't drop /that/ much
> 
> you see unlike you folks i actually contribute to this site beyond winging about GW's release  (though I still do a substantial amount of that)


I do so too, but in the past week I did nothing but write here and other 2-3 threads.
My count dropped for like ~100 messages.


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 9, 2015)

I wish theyd just use cubic ninja as the entry point if thats the issue they can always release another exploit later. I mean at least some of use could use or waitway cards in the meantime


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

Guess i totally feel the pain now...


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

Went down maybe for around 90 posts


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I do so too, but in the past week I did nothing but write here and other 2-3 threads.
> My count dropped for like ~100 messages.


I went down 500  don't mind though ^.^


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

Meh this is stupid  why do we even discuss about gwnhere if mods move it to eof anyway?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I went down 500  don't mind though ^.^


I would cry like the Gateway naggers if I lost 500 posts. XD


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

We should all sleep and live our lifes since for a lot of us life got no meaning now since the post counts dont even go up anymore. 

And I feel sad for not having any more motivation to post walls ...


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I would cry like the Gateway naggers if I lost 500 posts. XD


There's something else I value higher than my post count though, and it survived


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

2Hack said:


> There's something else I value higher than my post count though, and it survived


What was it?
You account still being alive? XD

It doesn't hurt me that much though.
Now I have an almost 0.5 Post/Like ratio. 

And I only have like 50 or so posts to reach my GBATemp Addict status again.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

2Hack said:


> There's something else I value higher than my post count though, and it survived


Is it the smell by sticking sth into sth to get sauce?   
Or maybe some guy who got a heart attack by too much mastxxxxxxxx? 
Well it does have sth t do with sauces right?


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

Where is my post cuuuuunt (turning away and run crying)


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> What was it?
> You account still being alive? XD
> And I only have like 50 or so posts to reach my GBATemp Addict status again.



Shhhhhhh we gotta keep quiet and  let it slide  


Xenophy said:


> Is it the smell by sticking sth into sth to get sauce?
> Or maybe some guy who got a heart attack by too much mastxxxxxxxx?
> Well it does have sth t do with sauces right?


No! I don't like to taste man sauces  I am not a big fan of that stuff


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

Wheeere are the peeeeeooooooople? Lazy basxxxxx...


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

LOL
Funny how we can now post and say whatever bullshit we want since this is now the EoF.
The Land of the Exiled.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Shhhhhhh we gotta keep quiet and  let it slide
> 
> No! I don't like to taste man sauces  I am not a big fan of that stuff



Noone said its from a man buddy... Might be even not from humans... 
Let the thoughts run WIIILD


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

Guys! Its out out out!!!! Runnn


Nah, that's been so over done


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> LOL
> Funny how we can now post and say whatever bullshit we want since this is now the EoF.
> The Land of the Exiled.



Exactly what i m doing right?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Guys! Its out out out!!!! Runnn
> 
> Nah, that's been so over done


STFO, GTFO. 
You almost made me open up Gateway's site again. XD


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> STFO, GTFO.
> You almost made me open up Gateway's site again. XD



Run since the sauces will follow u!!! Here is a hideout for u!!!


----------



## garyopa (Mar 9, 2015)

Ahhh.... no fair we been dumped into the trashcan selection of gbatemp, is the hype train finally crashed!

Just when the news is just around the corner and will be posted soon.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> STFO, GTFO.
> You almost made me open up Gateway's site again. XD


Don't kill me pls  

Itttßßßßßsssss not ouu7uutttt


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Ahhh.... no fair we been dumped into the trashcan selection of gbatemp, is the hype train finally crashed!
> 
> Just when the news is just around the corner and will be posted soon.


 


2Hack said:


> Don't kill me pls
> 
> Itttßßßßßsssss not ouu7uutttt


 
STFO, GTFO. XD
I totally laughed at the "Just around the corner and will be posted soon".
Good shit. XD


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Ahhh.... no fair we been dumped into the trashcan selection of gbatemp, is the hype train finally crashed!
> 
> Just when the news is just around the corner and will be posted soon.


You needed to hype it up juuuuust a bit more to keep it alive man.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

Snip


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Ahhh.... no fair we been dumped into the trashcan selection of gbatemp, is the hype train finally crashed!
> 
> Just when the news is just around the corner and will be posted soon.



Gary for this one the sauces will follow u even in ur dreams.
Actually this trashcan is ur works for not replying emails or give us any news on the process......
Buuuut

Never forget sonyusa wants a baby from u!!!! She is literally crying out loud for it!


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

Its eof so why shouldnt i?


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 9, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Its eof so why shouldnt i?


 

I wasn't saying you shouldn't, rather that it's strange I coincidentally got only you in my notifications when there were plenty in between your earlier posts.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> I wasn't saying you shouldn't, rather that it's strange I coincidentally got only you in my notifications when there were plenty in between your earlier posts.



Ye that is quite strange. Maybe its about the quality of the posts? NOT


----------



## Fatalanus (Mar 9, 2015)

IT'S OUT! IT'S OUT!
This poo is so huge, guys!  ah ah ah!


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> IT'S OUT! IT'S OUT!
> This poo is so huge, guys!  ah ah ah!



Did u make the poo? Oh poo boy ~ u should know where there is a toilet at ur place. Didnt mommy tell ya?
Poor boy ~ and bad mommy since she needs to wipe ur ass clean now


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> IT'S OUT! IT'S OUT!
> This poo is so huge, guys!  ah ah ah!


Dude......


----------



## Fatalanus (Mar 9, 2015)

y, it was barely acceptable, for my mind too. But hey. GW attitude isn't acceptable too, so who care?


----------



## Fatalanus (Mar 9, 2015)

Garyopa and SonyUSA just vanished in the night? Long time we have not seen them.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> y, it was barely acceptable, for my mind too. But hey. GW attitude isn't acceptable too, so who care?



There is a difference in having an attitude and having no attitude. Gw is not saying screw u but gateway says wait till u turn into some undead. 
U on the other hand are just shady sticking ur knife into 2Hack's back


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

Fatalanus said:


> Garyopa and SonyUSA just vanished in the night? Long time we have not seen them.



Told ya they r running from the sauces and making a baby ~


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 9, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Ahhh.... no fair we been dumped into the trashcan selection of gbatemp, is the hype train finally crashed!
> 
> Just when the news is just around the corner and will be posted soon.


Why don't you just tell us what you know instead of being as vague as a fortune cookie?

eg: "They sent me an e-mail and said they will make an announcement in the next couple of days."

This way no one will get mad at you if it's wrong, since you only told us what they said.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> Why don't you just tell us what you know instead of being as vague as a fortune cookie?
> 
> eg: "They sent me an e-mail and said they will make an announcement in the next couple of days."
> 
> This way no one will get mad at you if it's wrong, since you only told us what they said.



U still sont get it eh? He does have FUN IN Screwing with us! 
There is a parallel world in which ppl seek fun instead or seriousness~?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 9, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> Why don't you just tell us what you know instead of being as vague as a fortune cookie?
> 
> eg: "They sent me an e-mail and said they will make an announcement in the next couple of days."
> 
> This way no one will get mad at you if it's wrong, since you only told us what they said.


----------



## Suthek (Mar 9, 2015)

Kohmei said:


> Why don't you just tell us what you know instead of being as vague as a fortune cookie?
> 
> eg: "They sent me an e-mail and said they will make an announcement in the next couple of days."
> 
> This way no one will get mad at you if it's wrong, since you only told us what they said.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Suthek said:


>


Should have said "Your gateway oppportunity"


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Should have said "Your gateway oppportunity"


"The gateway to happiness is closed for construction"


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

2Hack said:


> "The gateway to happiness is closed for construction"


Note the "Coming very SOON" part of the fortune cookie text.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Suthek (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Note the "Coming very SOON" part of the fortune cookie text.


Even a fortune cookie has its limits. Nothing can predict the release.
Garyopa and sonyUSA are just cookies in themselves. *deep thought*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## Suthek (Mar 9, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Trapped


 
That explains why gateway hasn't released any news. Their team is busy making fortune cookies.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

Omg Vulpes, you're having a fun with this thread aren't you. 

This title is just too much


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Omg Vulpes, you're having a fun with this thread aren't you.
> 
> This title is just too much



I was laughing my ass off editing the poll


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I was laughing my ass off editing the poll


Lol,I'm on mobile(as usual) and just noticed the poll 10/10 

I chose the third one


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Too much soon to be really soon.
Maybe around the corner.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Suthek (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Too much soon to be really soon.
> Maybe around the corner.


 
Gateway dev's have it ready to go. It's around the corner of this building. Just keep walking.


----------



## Suthek (Mar 9, 2015)

AH! I had like a bazllion post counts from spamming this thread.
I was just reset to 0.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Suthek said:


> Gateway dev's have it ready to go. It's around the corner of this building. Just keep walking.


That's explains everything!


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 9, 2015)

I just noticed the name of this thread changed. I don't believe in this "SOON" bs.


----------



## codychaosx (Mar 9, 2015)

garyopa said:


> Ahhh.... no fair we been dumped into the trashcan selection of gbatemp, is the hype train finally crashed!
> 
> Just when the news is just around the corner and will be posted soon.


lmfao I don't think I could be laughing any harder. Who knew that this whole time the news was around the corner and coming soon? Thanks for the status update. 

Lmao I'm not sure if I'm suppose to feel hyped or just disappointed further.


----------



## Suthek (Mar 9, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> I just noticed the name of this thread changed. I don't believe in this "SOON" bs.


 

What does "SOON" exactly mean to you? 
Soon the sun shall explode and consume the earth. Relative to the cosmos, everything we experience happens so quickly.


----------



## kheldar (Mar 9, 2015)

Guys try this software it's amazing "Vortex 3DS - 522 Nintendo 3DS Games Available"


----------



## Suthek (Mar 9, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Guys try this software it's amazing "Vortex 3DS - 522 Nintendo 3DS Games Available"


 
Soon?


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

Suthek said:


> What does "SOON" exactly mean to you?
> Soon the sun shall explode and consume the earth. Relative to the cosmos, everything we experience happens so quickly.


 

soon mankind will be eradicated. Gateway rescues us all!


----------



## Escape (Mar 9, 2015)

Thought the update was out after not being able to find this thread. This need to go back to the 3DS section, people will be getting heart attacks, you're playing with life my friend.


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 9, 2015)

Suthek said:


> What does "SOON" exactly mean to you?
> Soon the sun shall explode and consume the earth. Relative to the cosmos, everything we experience happens so quickly.


 
Soon that relates to Gateway.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just noticed this kind of shit-threads do not get a Recent Threads notification in the main page. XD


----------



## Killaclown (Mar 9, 2015)

Escape said:


> Thought the update was out after not being able to find this thread. This need to go back to the 3DS section, people will be getting heart attacks, you're playing with life my friend.


 
Come on, they said soon, we are nowhere near soon yet. Don't get your hopes up until we are at "release imminent". Should only be 1 week - 1 month at that time.


----------



## Suthek (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Just noticed this kind of shit-threads do not get a Recent Threads notification in the main page. XD


I heard the forum will have this feature. Soon.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 9, 2015)

hey guys! gateway will release the update "soon"

wait, no, thats not a joke, they say that all the time...

okay, laugh anyway! if you dont i will kill you and your family "soon"


----------



## XenoWarrior (Mar 9, 2015)

GateWay pls... SOON™


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 9, 2015)

why has my post count gone down ~160 posts


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> why has my post count gone down ~160 posts


 

cuz eof threads are not counting as post counts


----------



## Leslie White (Mar 9, 2015)

From the GW team site : 



> Posted on November 14, 2014
> We recently reached a major milestone and now we are happy to announce that we are in the process of *finalizing* our support for 3DS systems running System Firmware 9.0.0-20 / 9.1.0-20J / 9.2.0-20 natively!
> 
> Posted on January 9, 2015
> ...


 
So in their next site update, _*if*_ GW tells us they are finalizing the N3DS support (which is unlikely, as I believe they will tell us they have issues with the N3DS...) we might wait 2 more months...


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 9, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> cuz eof threads are not counting as post counts


 
that sucks, i was proud of my 250th post a few pages back, if i hadnt posted that id be at 99 posts or so... would i lose member status because of that?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> that sucks, i was proud of my 250th post a few pages back, if i hadnt posted that id be at 99 posts or so... would i lose member status because of that?


yes you lose it.
I was GBATemp Addict, I got back to Maniac.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> yes you lose it.
> I was GBATemp Addict, I got back to Maniac.


 
i was close. who put this thread in EOF, and changed the name? was it Vulpes?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i was close. who put this thread in EOF, and changed the name? was it Vulpes?


Yep, the same and only


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Yep, the same and only


 
vulpes did it and changed the name of this thread too  lost around 100 posts too


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Yep, the same and only


 
aww, i liked him. not so much now...


----------



## kheldar (Mar 9, 2015)

The fact that they moved this thread means that they want to kill the hype and that tells us the update isn't going to be released any time "SOON". Enjoy.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> aww, i liked him. not so much now...


 
In his defense, he was probably getting tired of seeing a speculation thread with over 600 pages in the 3DS section


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> In his defense, he was probably getting tired of seeing a speculation thread with over 600 pages in the 3DS section


He actually said that the reason it got moved was because the Gateway related threads were still showing up with topics that could have been posted here. So seeing how this same thread wasn't doing its work anymore (which was to compile all the shit in here), it got moved.


----------



## garyopa (Mar 9, 2015)

Suthek said:


> AH! I had like a bazllion post counts from spamming this thread.
> I was just reset to 0.



Yep just like me.

Since the hype train crashed into the edge of the forum, all your posts here don't count any more.

A real shame but soon the train will be put back on the release track so your bug reports and new whining will count again.

Back to newbie status I.am ohwell


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Vulpes Abnocto is now confirmed mad*


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

Suthek said:


> I heard the forum will have this feature. Soon.





CIAwesome526 said:


> hey guys! gateway will release the update "soon"
> 
> wait, no, thats not a joke, they say that all the time...
> 
> okay, laugh anyway! if you dont i will kill you and your family "soon"


Hahaha haha :| 
Can you guys even innovate with this recycled joke. At least add the ™


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Hahaha haha :|
> Can you guys even innovate with this recycled joke. At least add the ™


 
How do you type the exponent-type "tm" symbol, by the way?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> How do you type the exponent-type "tm" symbol, by the way?


Just copy paste it. 
™


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 9, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> How do you type the exponent-type "tm" symbol, by the way?


you can copy paste it from his post


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> How do you type the exponent-type "tm" symbol, by the way?







Press the ™ button obv  
Or copy past it


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> How do you type the exponent-type "tm" symbol, by the way?


 

U dare to ASK HIM THAT? He is 2hack man how do u think he even posts here? srs use ur brains


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Or type Alt+153


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Or type Alt+153


Never bothered memorizing that. If I'm on PC, I just search tm on google, and copy past it


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Never bothered memorizing that. If I'm on PC, I just search tm on google, and copy past it


What do you think I just did?


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 9, 2015)

Anyone like me hitting F5 on the gateway site; just waiting for them to release the update?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Anyone like me hitting F5 on the gateway site; just waiting for them to release the update?


The guy in my signature used to do the same thing...


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Anyone like me hitting F5 on the gateway site; just waiting for them to release the update?


RSS feed OP


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> The guy in my signature used to do the same thing...


 
It's sad how he wasn't able to make it to the update. Someone here is going to be next.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> It's sad how he wasn't able to make it to the update. Someone here is going to be next.


Poor guy, he's in a better place now.
The Sky... 

Let's hope we don't have any more casualties of users trying to rape the F5 button.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Poor guy, he's in a better place now.
> The Sky...
> 
> Let's hope we don't have any more casualties of users trying to rape the F5 button.


Are you sure he's not busy QQ'ing due to the lack of update? 

QQ>>>Sky


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Are you sure he's not busy QQ'ing due to the lack of update?
> 
> QQ>>>Sky


That's why I said the Sky. 
Intentional pun hahaha.

Come on, guys!
Keep liking those damn posts, I'm just 20 likes away from a 1'000 likes. XD


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 9, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Are you sure he's not busy QQ'ing due to the lack of update?
> 
> QQ>>>Sky


 
We're all QQ 'ing at the moment from Gateway.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 9, 2015)

anyone want to buy a 3ds capable of gateway, with deep scratches, but working condition for $60? no? didnt think so.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> anyone want to buy a 3ds capable of gateway, with deep scratches, but working condition for $60? no? didnt think so.


The confidence is oozing o.O


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 9, 2015)

Finally my wishes has been granted!

Thank you very much Vulpes!

Now we are all free to shit post!!!!1!!11


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 9, 2015)

Lol post count downgraded for 300ish posts


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 9, 2015)

My Christmas list of 2015... N3DS Support.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Lol post count downgraded for 300ish posts


I lost like 150 posts. XD
I am trying to get back to GBATemp Addict once again.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Lol post count downgraded for 300ish posts


 

dont struggle. ur life is not meaningless yet. dont forget how many clones u got


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just to think that I erased all of my save files in all my games so that I could start from 0 to 100% again in my N3DS.

Oh wait, what's that?
Gateway said they were about to release the N3DS support SOON™?!
Great! Nothing to worry about.

How naive we were...
How naive...


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Just to think that I erased all of my save files in all my games so that I could start from 0 to 100% again in my N3DS.
> 
> Oh wait, what's that?
> Gateway said they were about to release the N3DS support SOON™?!
> ...


 

only because we r naive, we proved that we r pure. With the purity of our hearts, gateway will succeed in giving us an answer to our beloved prays. Amen


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> only because we r naive, we proved that we r pure. With the purity of our hearts, gateway will succeed in giving us an answer to our beloved prays. Amen


Now I lay me down to sleep.
I pray the chinese my N3DS to awake.
If I should die before I play.
I pray to Gateway the update to release.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Now I lay me down to sleep.
> I pray the chinese my N3DS to awake.
> If I should die before I play.
> I pray to Gateway the update to release.


 

our prayers will be heard. May God and the force be with us whilst jesus takes our sins and purifies us.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> our prayers will be heard. May God and the force be with us whilst jesus takes our sins and purifies us.


May our Lord Darth Vader be with us in this times of need.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> May our Lord Darth Vader be with us in this times of need.


Everyone on this thread joined the dark side of 3ds scene.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Everyone on this thread joined the dark side of 3ds scene.


We are all Dark Jedi, only the Sith Lords go to piracy.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 9, 2015)

if i got a SKY3DS, would people be mad at me for betrayal? im not leaving gateway, its just so i have things to play while i wait.... and wait... and wait....
So its not betrayal right?


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> May our Lord Darth Vader be with us in this times of need.


 

U r still young and unwise... Hereby I offer myself to the great Exar Kun!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> U r still young and unwise... Hereby I offer myself to the great Exar Kun!


That shit's too old in story. 
I prefer Qui-Gon Jinn, the dude even teached Yoda in the afterlife.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> That shit's too old in story.
> I prefer Qui-Gon Jinn, the dude even teached Yoda in the afterlife.


 

he is old yes. but he is also way more powerful. He even separated Luke Skywalkers body and soul, which at that time was the mightiest of all jedi.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> he is old yes. but he is also way more powerful. He even separated Luke Skywalkers body and soul, which at that time was the mightiest of all jedi.


Not the mightiest, maybe more like the only well Force-educated Jedi at the time. XD
Remember he was the only one left after Anakin's death. 

Would be nice to see if they implement the Exar Kun story in one of the upcoming episodes.
Maybe sometime...
SOON!!!

Dx


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

Dx[/quote]





ShadowOne333 said:


> Not the mightiest, maybe more like the only well Force-educated Jedi at the time. XD
> Remember he was the only one left after Anakin's death.
> 
> Would be nice to see if they implement the Exar Kun story in one of the upcoming episodes.
> ...


 

Well but anakin skywalker lost to luke skywalker dont forget that 
actually that would be awesome. But I srsly doubt it since there are only few knowing who exar kun is...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> U r still young and unwise... Hereby I offer myself to the great Exar Kun!


 
THERE'S a reference few will get

Edit: So how did we get talking about the events of the New Republic again??


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Well but anakin skywalker lost to luke skywalker dont forget that
> actually that would be awesome. But I srsly doubt it since there are only few knowing who exar kun is...


Whaaaaaaaaaatttt???!!!
Oh wait, yeah I forgot he destroyed his right hand, but he didn't completely defeat him.
Could be intentional, remember Anakin was doubting about fighting against him, and the plan was to turn him into the Dark Side by defeating Vader, so yeah. 

Anakin still holds the high spot, but to me Qui-Gon was one of the greatest and wisest.

Hey but let's not stray too far from the topic, shall we?
XD



TotalInsanity4 said:


> THERE'S a reference few will get\
> 
> Edit: So how did we get talking about the events of the New Republic again??


Because we all prayed to our Sith Lords, and I mentioned the obvious Darth Vader, he said Kun.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaatttt???!!!
> Oh wait, yeah I forgot he destroyed his right hand, but he didn't completely defeat him.
> Could be intentional, remember Anakin was doubting about fighting against him, and the plan was to turn him into the Dark Side by defeating Vader, so yeah.
> 
> ...


 
Yep 
Actually losing a right hand is almost like losing. Dont forget that Luke never joined the dark side whilst Anakin turned to Lord Vader by Lord Sidious 

Somehow I do still miss Xanatos...  He was the wound spot of QuiGon remember? 
And although I like QuiGon a lot I kinda dislike him for how he behaves sometimes. Made ObiWan suffering a lot

P.S: Imo we r still on topic as we r getting an equation here: Sky=Jedi Gateway=Sith Jedi < Sith so Gateway>Sky


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> THERE'S a reference few will get
> 
> Edit: So how did we get talking about the events of the New Republic again??


 

we can also talk about the old republic if u would like


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Hey but let's not stray too far from the topic, shall we?
> XD


 
Okay fuckers, get back off topic or else


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Okay fuckers, get back off topic or else


 

Vulpes, does it even matter since we r already in the edge of the forum?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Yep
> Actually losing a right hand is almost like losing. Dont forget that Luke never joined the dark side whilst Anakin turned to Lord Vader by Lord Sidious
> 
> Somehow I do still miss Xanatos...  He was the wound spot of QuiGon remember?
> And although I like QuiGon a lot I kinda dislike him for how he behaves sometimes. Made ObiWan suffering a lot


Fuck this, I'm making a new thread for this shit. XD
http://gbatemp.net/threads/who-is-your-fav-jedi-sith-in-the-star-wars-universe.383393/

Go there and continue the discussion.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Okay fuckers, get back off topic or else


:ooo why has this emoticon not been added to the thingy thing yet?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Vulpes, does it even matter since we r already in the edge of the forum?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Vulpes, does it even matter since we r already in the edge of the forum?


 
He was teasing, he said "off topic", not "on"

Ninja'd in the most incredibly hilarious way possible


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> :ooo why has this emoticon not been added to the thingy thing yet?


 

Cuz Vulpes is like ur name? Totally Insane?

Edit: I m insane for switching on with off


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> :ooo why has this emoticon not been added to the thingy thing yet?



Didn't want to inundate the forum with foxes. None of the others will be added.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

Vulpes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




































































































 These foxes are REAL


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Cuz Vulpes is like ur name? Totally Insane?
> 
> Edit: I m insane for switching on with off


 
+1 for uncreative joke of the year


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> +1 for uncreative joke of the year


 

joke? Where is the joke? Am I laughing? No I m not...


----------



## Phantom_User (Mar 9, 2015)

Ya'll did it. Ya'll made this EoF material


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 9, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> +1 for uncreative joke of the year


 
sorry, i think that award goes to me... ready?

Q: Why did the dinosaur cross the road?

A: BECAUSE CHICKENS WERENT INVENTED YET!
Hahahaha!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> Ya'll did it. Ya'll made this EoF material




Yes I did, weeks ago.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Soon and very soon, we are going to see GateWay
Soon and very soon, we are goooing to see GateWay
Soon and very soon, we are going to see GateWay
Sky we'll show you, R4 you too! We are going to see GateWay!

I would now like to take this time to ask God to forgive me of my sins lol


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Soon and very soon, we are going to see GateWay
> Soon and very soon, we are goooing to see GateWay
> Soon and very soon, we are going to see GateWay
> Sky we'll show you, R4 you too! We are going to see GateWay!
> ...


 

Sith never forgive nor forget. So we will utterly destroy SKY


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 9, 2015)

The topic was moved!!?!? damn it 

Ouch, I lost so many posts, like about 330 O_O


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> The topic was moved!!?!? damn it
> 
> Ouch, I lost so many posts, like about 330 O_O


 

Do Post Counts mean anything but ur life to u? If no, then there is sth called a high building in which there are windows. Jump out of it and u will get the freedom of life in its essence.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Do Post Counts mean anything but ur life to u? If no, then there is sth called a high building in which there are windows. Jump out of it and u will get the freedom of life in its essence.


 
Dude. Don't joke about that. It is quite literally illegal to say that


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Dude. Don't joke about that. It is quite literally illegal to say that


 

to say what? 
I didnt say he should do it. I only gave him an option.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> The topic was moved!!?!? damn it
> 
> Ouch, I lost so many posts, like about 330 O_O



Likes are all that matters anyway.


----------



## storm75x (Mar 9, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Likes are all that matters anyway.


Nothing matters anyways. lol


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> to say what?
> I didnt say he should do it. I only gave him an option.


 
I get that, but should he go through with it you would be arrested for manslaughter. And suicide isn't something to be taken lightly 
Sorry to bring dark clouds and seriousness to the happy thread


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I get that, but should he go through with it you would be arrested for manslaughter. And suicide isn't something to be taken lightly
> Sorry to bring dark clouds and seriousness to the happy thread


 

nope I did not specifically tell him how high is a high building. Neither did I specify, he should suicide.
Its all subjective views and as I see him as a mentally stable person, I would also guess, that he should put more thought onto everything we write. Especially as this is the edge of the forum.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> nope I did not specifically tell him how high is a high building. Neither did I specify, he should suicide.
> Its all subjective views and as I see him as a mentally stable person, I would also guess, that he should put more thought onto everything we write. Especially as this is the edge of the forum.


 
Fair enough. I'm just used to helping mentally unstable people a lot, so I'm usually pretty quick to get defensive about stuff like that


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Fair enough. I'm just used to helping mentally unstable people a lot, so I'm usually pretty quick to get defensive about stuff like that



No probs to me . As in real life I also tend to help ppl with real probs in the right manner not like this. Its a thread not to be taken serious as for me  so i m just having my fun joking around and talking bs whatever zi like. 

If u want me to be more serious, ask Vulpes Abnocto to return this thread to the normal sections. 
I swear these ill mannered jokes will stop


----------



## Suthek (Mar 9, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Likes are all that matters anyway.


 
Can we get the "like" count in the display below our photo?
(to the left of this text)


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey guys! 

Imagine how sad logg is now. He's no longer a member  

I think we all need to apologize to him. He was the most essential to the release of GW. Now Vulpes has ruined our chances at seeing the update


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

Suthek said:


> Can we get the "like" count in the display below our photo?
> (to the left of this text)


I don't thing GBATemp needs like-whores. Imagine, everyone will be itching to make that same bs joke over and over to bring their like ratio up. 

No no no no no no. no.


----------



## Aman27deep (Mar 9, 2015)

Hoping it's out before the football season ends in may.


----------



## cutterjohn (Mar 9, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Soon and very soon, we are going to see GateWay
> Soon and very soon, we are goooing to see GateWay
> Soon and very soon, we are going to see GateWay
> Sky we'll show you, R4 you too! We are going to see GateWay!
> ...


...meanwhile in happier lands, my sky works in a horribly irritating and needlessly clunky fashion...

STILL, though, I do hold some feeble hope of some sort of gatewayishness as really it's a better system, but I'm beginning to fear more and more that they'll be forced to a hw rev rendering my current gateway useless... of course all of this assumes that they have ANYTHING, and while I have hope it is is diminishing day-by-day...

That said I THINK that sky SHOULD be able to produce a MUCH FRIENDLIER and BETTER product with what they already have.  Maybe no emunand or any fun stuff like that, but at least basic operation...

IOW I mean that we're at about what? a month since US/EU n3ds launch and how many more from jp launch? and NOTHING from gateway at all?!  I'll admit to buying into the hype train a bit as I WANTED the gateway features, but hedged also with a sky which does work if horribly clunkily, and I'd drop it in a picosec for a working gateway product with at least their current feature set(3ds)...

Lastly I haven't bothered with this angst riddled thread in days as FINALLY temps are hitting somewhere near "normal" here now and have been exiling myself from the log cabin as much as possible.. i.e. another shitty winter almost over although there's still a good 1.5m of potentially shitty weather left.. so I'm enjoying relatively non-shitty weather while and when I can...


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

Aman27deep said:


> Hoping it's out before the football season ends in may.


Its gonna end extra early this season


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I don't thing GBATemp needs like-whores. Imagine, everyone will be itching to make that same bs joke over and over to bring their like ratio up.
> 
> No no no no no no. no.


 
HEY GUYS MY NAME IS TOTALLY INSANE TO THE FOURTH POWER

(Like this please omgz I will die if you don't)


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Seems like some of you took my Like-whore-ism into a new level.
Good... It's like Hannibal seeing how it all turns out like he intended to.


----------



## Suthek (Mar 9, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> HEY GUYS MY NAME IS TOTALLY INSANE TO THE FOURTH POWER
> 
> (Like this please omgz I will die if you don't)


 
Liked. OMGZ can you like mine back?


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 9, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Do Post Counts mean anything but ur life to u? If no, then there is sth called a high building in which there are windows. Jump out of it and u will get the freedom of life in its essence.


 

Who that got dark pretty quick  but nah, i'm just suprised I lost so many posts but yeh ah well


----------



## Breith (Mar 9, 2015)

Ok. So no new information will pop on this thread.
Time to leave.


----------



## logg (Mar 9, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Imagine how sad logg is now. He's no longer a member
> 
> I think we all need to apologize to him. He was the most essential to the release of GW. Now Vulpes has ruined our chances at seeing the update


I was upset about it, like "Huh. I just lost 40% of my posts", but it seems that however gbatemp's forum works, it triggers a "setMember()" function if the post is the 100th, and there isn't a "unsetMember()" function. Maybe when I post this, it'll update, but before I posted, I was still called "Member".

Really, it's a net positive, since my Likes:​Post ratio went up.

Edit: nope, still "Member".


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

logg said:


> I was upset about it, like "Huh. I just lost 40% of my posts", but it seems that however gbatemp's forum works, it triggers a "setMember()" function if the post is the 100th, and there isn't a "unsetMember()" function. Maybe when I post this, it'll update, but before I posted, I was still called "Member".
> 
> Edit: nope, still here.


 
Main problem is that everything that gets posted in the Edge of the Forum, doesn't count towards your message counter.
Sucks monkey's balls.


----------



## Suthek (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> monkey's balls.


 
Now I want to play super monkey ball.


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 9, 2015)

logg said:


> I was upset about it, like "Huh. I just lost 40% of my posts", but it seems that however gbatemp's forum works, it triggers a "setMember()" function if the post is the 100th, and there isn't a "unsetMember()" function. Maybe when I post this, it'll update, but before I posted, I was still called "Member".
> 
> Really, it's a net positive, since my Likes:​Post ratio went up.
> 
> Edit: nope, still "Member".


 

Your more worried about yourself than the GW release???


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Your more worried about yourself than the GW release???


 
What else is there to do?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)

Breith said:


> Ok. So no new information will pop on this thread.
> Time to leave.



There will always be a Gateway thread. It's the hydra of GBAtemp. Cut off one head, and two replace it. 
But like I said; A Real release date will be front paged once it is verified. Until then all you'll have is an emotional rollercoaster.


"Hey guiz, Gaitwai gon releece suun!"
ohmygodohmygodOhMyGodOhMyGodOHMYGODOHMYGODUHMYGODNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooo

"Wups, but reli, Gatiwai gon releece suun!"

ohmygodohmygodOhMyGodOhMyGodOHMYGODOHMYGODUHMYGODNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooo


----------



## logg (Mar 9, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Your more worried about yourself than the GW release???


 
I know that the Gateway release is coming soon, so I'm not worried.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)

Suthek said:


> Can we get the "like" count in the display below our photo?
> (to the left of this text)




Sorry, we could have done that but we sacrificed the space for medals.


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 9, 2015)

I'M FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOT!

Btw, my QQ3DS cannot been tracked. It has been more than a week alr. ;_;


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> What else is there to do?


 
sulk in the corner.


----------



## Breith (Mar 9, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> There will always be a Gateway thread. It's the hydra of GBAtemp. Cut off one head, and two replace it.
> But like I said; A Real release date will be front paged once it is verified. Until then all you'll have is an emotional rollercoaster.


 
But no one will say if they get an email or something is the thread is here. Or even just some interesting information about flashcards.

I wasn't reading it because of the spam but because sometimes you may found some very interesting information here. Clearly this will not happen again if the topic is in the flood part of the forum. Then I have no reason to read it any more.


----------



## logg (Mar 9, 2015)

Breith said:


> But no one will say if they get an email or something is the thread is here. Or even just some interesting information about flashcards.
> 
> I wasn't reading it because of the spam but because sometimes you may found some very interesting information here. Clearly this will not happen again if the topic is in the flood part of the forum. Then I have no reason to read it any more.


I'm anticipating an email reply soon.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 10, 2015)

For Breith


----------



## Margen67 (Mar 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> HEY GUYS MY NAME IS TOTALLY INSANE TO THE FOURTH POWER
> 
> (Like this please omgz I will die if you don't)


I can't believe you would think I wouldn't like a post


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Breith said:


> But no one will say if they get an email or something is the thread is here. Or even just some interesting information about flashcards.
> 
> I wasn't reading it because of the spam but because sometimes you may found some very interesting information here. Clearly this will not happen again if the topic is in the flood part of the forum. Then I have no reason to read it any more.


 
If someone gets an email about it, it will almost certainly go in the "User submitted news" section faster than you can say "GateWay", and then be moved by admin to the front page. Something of the magnitude of a money-making corporation doesn't need it's own thread when it has hype already, especially since many took advantage of the thread for spam, as directly inferred by the people losing hundreds of message counts when this was moved


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 10, 2015)

Gateway is fake, nobody actually owns one, it's all a conspiracy crafted so that people could turn the word soon into a meme.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> I can't believe you would think I wouldn't like a post


 
This.
This man ladies and gentlemen

To date, he is the most important person on GBATemp. He is the REASON THAT YOU ALL HAVE LIKES. LETS HEAR SOME NOISE FOR MAAAAAAAAAAARGEN67!!!

*CROWD ROARS WITH EXCITEMENT*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> He is the most important person on GBATemp to date.




Feel free to date him, then.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Feel free to date him, then.


 
Oops, fixed that grammatical slip


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 10, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Feel free to date him, then.


Ummm.... I think relationships are supposed to be two sided. 

Otherwise it's sexual assault :/


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 10, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Ummm.... I think relationships are supposed to be two sided.
> 
> Otherwise it's sexual assault :/


Not if you yell "surprise!" first.


----------



## logg (Mar 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Oops, fixed that grammatical slip


The comma is actually a grammar mistake; you wouldn't put one there. If you wanted to remove the hilarious double-meaning, you could say: "To date, he is the most important person on GBATemp." </nitpick>


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 10, 2015)

logg is technically correct. 
(which is the best kind of correct)


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 10, 2015)

Why doesn't everyone exchange there N3DS/XL to a regular 2DS/3DSXL???


----------



## Margen67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Feel free to date him, then.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 10, 2015)

can i change the vote on the poll?


----------



## logg (Mar 10, 2015)

logg said:


> The comma is actually a grammar mistake; you wouldn't put one there. If you wanted to remove the hilarious double-meaning, you could say: "To date, he is the most important person on GBATemp." </nitpick>


I'm guilty of this: (segment starts at 1:35, most relevant starts at 3:05)



Spoiler


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

logg said:


> The comma is actually a grammar mistake; you wouldn't put one there. If you wanted to remove the hilarious double-meaning, you could say: "To date, he is the most important person on GBATemp." </nitpick>


 
Wow. Ok. Now I fixed it, thanks

I blame the migraine I had earlier for my lack of proper phrasing [/excuse]


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 10, 2015)

logg said:


> The comma is actually a grammar mistake; you wouldn't put one there. If you wanted to remove the hilarious double-meaning, you could say: "To date, he is the most important person on GBATemp." </nitpick>


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

So who (besides Vulpes, you don't get to answer) noticed that there's something different about this thread now?


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So who (besides Vulpes, you don't get to answer) noticed that there's something different about this thread now?


The fact that i can finally comment?


----------



## logg (Mar 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So who (besides Vulpes, you don't get to answer) noticed that there's something different about this thread now?


Michael Collins didn't get to post in this thread.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> The fact that i can finally comment?


 
Oh hai Madao! No, besides that




logg said:


> Michael Collins didn't get to post in this thread.


Nope


----------



## logg (Mar 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Nope


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Collins_(astronaut)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

logg said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Collins_(astronaut)


 
Oh, clever


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 10, 2015)

logg said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Collins_(astronaut)


 

He can't post in this thread.
However, Tom Cullen can.


----------



## logg (Mar 10, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> He can't post in this thread.
> However, Tom Cullen can.



The Vampire's brother?

edit: nevermind! Video changed.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> He can't post in this thread.
> However, Tom Cullen can.
> 
> -snip-


 
So can JonTron:


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So who (besides Vulpes, you don't get to answer) noticed that there's something different about this thread now?


Moon? I noticed it as soon as it changed lol


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Moon? I noticed it as soon as it changed lol


 
Yeah, I just didn't know if anyone else did lol


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Yeah, I just didn't know if anyone else did lol


Oh no! That would be totalInsanity x 4


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 10, 2015)

I only do that stuff to see how long it takes for people to notice. Same goes for the poll, which people don't notice so quickly.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 10, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I only do that stuff to see how long it takes for people to notice. Same goes for the poll, which people don't notice so quickly.


I notice title changes super fast, but I never see the poll changes since I'm always on Tapatalk rather than the GBATemp site.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 10, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I notice title changes super fast, but I never see the poll changes since I'm always on Tapatalk rather than the GBATemp site.



Wow, you're gonna miss out on a lot of subtle jokes....


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I only do that stuff to see how long it takes for people to notice. Same goes for the poll, which people don't notice so quickly.


 
I noticed that about 2 minutes after the title. It was about when logg shared the Wikipedia page that I looked up at the poll. It made me chuckle, more so than the title 


Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Wow, you're gonna miss out on a lot of subtle jokes....


Quick! Change it to something subtle while he's not looking XD


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 10, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I notice title changes super fast, but I never see the poll changes since I'm always on Tapatalk rather than the GBATemp site.




Congratulations on getting the 13,666th reply in the thread.


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 10, 2015)

Go to Vegas for a few days, come back and we've been moved into the EoF Boonies...

Well, at least my Sky3DS showed up, so that's good.
It runs the backups of my original games on the N3DSXL, no problems.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> Go to Vegas for a few days, come back and we've been moved into the EoF Boonies...
> 
> Well, at least my Sky3DS showed up, so that's good.
> It runs the backups of my original games on the N3DSXL, no problems.


 
It don't homebrew tho


----------



## frankGT (Mar 10, 2015)

Moon?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2015)

In the days the moon gonna release!


----------



## DevilHands (Mar 10, 2015)

Looks like my topic just got raped.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Looks like my topic just got raped.


 
YOU DON'T SAY?!


----------



## redboyke (Mar 10, 2015)

test


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 10, 2015)

redboyke said:


> test


 
test


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> HEY GUYS MY NAME IS TOTALLY INSANE TO THE FOURTH POWER
> 
> (Like this please omgz I will die if you don't)


 
I'm not sure if I should be upset that this posts has 5 likes already XD


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm not sure if I should be upset that this posts has 5 likes already XD


 
you should be super sad that people did as you said


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm not sure if I should be upset that this posts has 5 likes already XD


Liek dis pust 4 kno if he leik it 4 reel


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Liek dis pust 4 kno if he leik it 4 reel


 
O mai gawsh ei leik dis soooooooo mush! U shud leik dis pust bak bruh


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2015)

Mah boi lieiked mah post.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 10, 2015)

liek mai puosts twoo2!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2015)

Lieiked an unlieiked bitch


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Mah boi lieiked mah post.








_*My boy!*_


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 10, 2015)

DevilHands said:


> Looks like my topic just got raped.



*nodnod* 
Most times threads have this normal life. They're born, they live a certain while, and they die. 

Other times they develop a life of their own. Sort of like a disease. 

This poor thread was sick. 
and after GBAtemp fought off the infection it wound up....in the poop.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Lieiked an unlieiked bitch


 
whuuuh! wai daid yooo du thaht?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> *nodnod*
> Most times threads have this normal life. They're born, they live a certain while, and they die.
> 
> Other times they develop a life of their own. Sort of like a disease.
> ...


 
Honestly, this is a pretty accurate representation of the life cycle of this thread

Next it will get ebola and have it's face stepped on by a Clydesdale


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 10, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> *nodnod*
> Most times threads have this normal life. They're born, they live a certain while, and they die.
> 
> Other times they develop a life of their own. Sort of like a disease.
> ...


 


/\ Click for full image /\


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Next it will get ebola and have it's face stepped on by a Clydesdale



*nodnod* 

Try not to step directly in the thread or track it to your next thread when you leave. We don't want to have to quarantine any more areas.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2015)

DEATH THREAD!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> DEATH THREAD!


Death threat


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> _*My boy!*_


 




*I'm coming for yoooooooooooou*


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> DEATH THREAD!


 
in your avatar, is the link supposed to be this thread, and the sword supposed to be Vulpes?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> in your avatar, is the link supposed to be this thread, and the sword supposed to be Vulpes?


 
yes.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Or with my avatar, Link is this thread and the sword is the community


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2015)

Dammit 2Hack stop liking and unliking and  reliking my boi post !


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

This should be the new OP, while we're presenting sh*tty CD-I Zelda stuff:


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> yes.


 
i knew it!


/\ Click for full image/\


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i knew it!
> View attachment 16758
> /\ Click for full image/\


 
That should read "Return of Gateway", since Vulpes was the one killed


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That should read "Return of Gateway", since Vulpes was the one killed


 
ill be back!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> ill be back!


 
Vulpes Schwarzenegger, starring in Supervinator

Coming soon: S2, Tempment Day

A while after that: Supervinator 3, Rise of the Community


----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 10, 2015)

Hai Vulpes Abnocto


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 10, 2015)

You have fun playing in that,
just wash your hands well when you're done.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh please no, the higher ups are getting territorial

Ryukouki the Barbarian


----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 10, 2015)

Technically, I'm the lowest on the totem pole in terms of staff power and I can't do anything other than little things like that


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Vulpes Schwarzenegger, starring in Supervinator
> 
> Coming soon: S2, Tempment Day
> 
> A while after that: Supervinator 3, Rise of the Community


 
haha, anyway here is the revised image

/\click for full image/\


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 10, 2015)

No poll? :'(


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 10, 2015)

2Hack said:


> No poll? :'(


 
pohl iz ded, 4-evar. liek dis poust


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> haha, anyway here is the revised image
> View attachment 16759
> /\click for full image/\


 
Beautiful


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 10, 2015)

what does vulpes mean by "official thread" in *THIS* thread?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh hey, thought of another one: Vulpes Schwarzenegger, starring in Total VinsKool


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 10, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> what does vulpes mean by "official thread" in *THIS* thread?


 

Nothing, now. I want to start with a fresh bait.....err,.....Thread!


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 10, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> Go to Vegas for a few days, come back and we've been moved into the EoF Boonies...
> 
> Well, at least my Sky3DS showed up, so that's good.
> It runs the backups of my original games on the N3DSXL, no problems.





TotalInsanity4 said:


> It don't homebrew tho


 
Well... the Sky3ds does Homebrew.
I'm using it now with *the homebrew launcher* working just fine...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> Well... the Sky3ds does Homebrew.
> I'm using it now with *the homebrew launcher* working just fine...


 
Off of Ninjhaxx, or does it have it's own built in??


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Off of Ninjhaxx, or does it have it's own built in??


 
From Ninjhax.
I had to use the Original Cubic Ninja cart to install it, but it runs fine from the Backup on the Sky..


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> From Ninjhax.
> I had to use the Original Cubic Ninja cart to install it, but it runs fine from the Backup on the Sky..


 
I don't count Ninjhaxx, since it's a feature Sky accidentally absorbed rather than added themselves. I might consider counting it again once KARL 3DS is out, though


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 10, 2015)

I do now see why people complain about having no selection menu.
This blue button works fine, but I'd be useless with a 128GB SD and a ton of (_Original made from my own personal collection_) game backups...


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Mar 10, 2015)

So, what'd I miss? ;p


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 10, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> So, what'd I miss? ;p


 
Armageddon came in the form of this thread


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Mar 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Armageddon came in the form of this thread


Oh lord.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 10, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> So, what'd I miss? ;p


----------



## Tilde88 (Mar 10, 2015)

Mew? ▓


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 10, 2015)

BamItzMuffinz said:


> So, what'd I miss? ;p


 
You missed that we lost all of our Post Counts since this thread has been moved to Dead-Threadsville...


----------



## thorasgar (Mar 10, 2015)

Y U do Dis?


----------



## keyra (Mar 10, 2015)

so the train finally fell into abysses


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 10, 2015)

keyra said:


> so the train finally fell into abysses


 
Yep. And it took all of the fun out hanging out here right along with it.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 10, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> Yep. And it took all of the fun out hanging out here right along with it.


Try to burn the guilty and expect to be burnt instead !!!!!!
Buuuuuuurrrrnnn BUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRNNNNNnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 10, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Try to burn the guilty and expect to be burnt instead !!!!!!
> Buuuuuuurrrrnnn BUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRNNNNNnnnnnnnnnn


 

What was that thing "The Human Torch" from FF used to say when he wanted to activate his full-body flame effect ??


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 10, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> What was that thing "The Human Torch" from FF used to say when he wanted to activate his full-body flame effect ??


Dis:


Spoiler



TAIME TO STRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIP! FLAME ON!


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 10, 2015)

OH YES!
FINALLY AT LONG LAST!
QQ3DS CAN BE TRACKED BABY!
WOOT!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 10, 2015)

guys the new "non EOF or trolling" discussion is here 

http://gbatemp.net/threads/how-many...iting-for-gateway-or-have-you-moved-on.383359


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 10, 2015)

....I'm wondering if I should do a run of this for fun....


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 10, 2015)

*Clicks unwatch thread*

I'm out.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 10, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> *Clicks unwatch thread*
> 
> I'm out.


Oh, no! How will we ever live without you?!


Madao64 said:


> ....I'm wondering if I should do a run of this for fun....


Is that game any good? Never tried it.


----------



## claude71160 (Mar 10, 2015)

still no new gateway ??


----------



## claude71160 (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Suthek (Mar 10, 2015)

claude71160 said:


> still no new gateway ??


 
protip:
http://www.gateway-3ds.com/


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 10, 2015)

Suthek said:


> protip:
> http://www.gateway-3ds.com/


better:
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-update-announcement-thread.383029/


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 10, 2015)

It sucks how this thread is dead.


----------



## kheldar (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah... I don't understand why did they feel the need to this. People were expressing their frustration and having fun in this thread but no they have to be buzz killers because some people didn't feel like it...


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 10, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> You missed that we lost all of our Post Counts since this thread has been moved to Dead-Threadsville...


:'(


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 10, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Yeah... I don't understand why did they feel the need to this. People were expressing their frustration and having fun in this thread but no they have to be buzz killers because some people didn't feel like it...



There will be another Gateway hype thread. There's absolutely no way to stop that. This one had simply run it's course.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 10, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> There will be another Gateway hype thread. There's absolutely no way to stop that. This one had simply run it's course.


 
well, clone it, then leave the clone in the EOF, and bring this one back, but with a bugzapper, to keep the bugs which spread the diseases you speak of (this means get rid of some people which you feel cause trouble (A.K.A. not me ))


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 10, 2015)

Cloning is unethical. We run a good, organic forum here. Organic threads take time, and work, and fertilizer.....


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 10, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Cloning is unethical. We run a good, organic forum here. Organic threads take time, and work, and fertilizer.....


And shit! Of course dear!



(Freddie Mercury reference that I hope somebody got it!)


----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Yeah... I don't understand why did they feel the need to this. People were expressing their frustration and having fun in this thread but no they have to be buzz killers because some people didn't feel like it...


Forum rules, that you agreed to when you signed up on this forum, say, and I quote: 



> *Stay on topic; posts that do not may be removed.* If you wish to discuss a different subject take it to the proper thread.
> When replying to a topic, *don't; unless you have something meaningful to say or something that will contribute to the discussion.* Posts such as "Yes", "I agree", "LOL", "When will it be dumped?" or "When will it be translated?"; and nothing but images/emoticons or internet memes are useless and are wasteful on the servers. This is not GameFAQs or 4chan!



And the Gatewaithate thread has turned into nothing but.


----------



## kheldar (Mar 10, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> There will be another Gateway hype thread. There's absolutely no way to stop that. This one had simply run it's course.


 
I think it was an unnecessary move. Why kill it while you are aware of the fact that there is going to be others. You could have let it be and do the same as legendary thread and hide it when it's released. The thread was also putting pressure on GW team and now you freed them of it. Perhaps you work for GW team


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 10, 2015)

kheldar said:


> ... Why kill it while you are aware of the fact that there is going to be others....



Since I don't like quoting scripture, I'll have to answer you with a song.


----------



## kheldar (Mar 10, 2015)

Veho said:


> Forum rules, that you agreed to when you signed up on this forum, say, and I quote:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Gatewaithate thread has turned into nothing but.


 
Fair enough. Rules are rules.


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 10, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> There will be another Gateway hype thread. There's absolutely no way to stop that. This one had simply run it's course.


 
Hype threads are a disease to human beings. We need to call Gateway for the cure.


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 10, 2015)

Heh, this thread will still become massive despite being at the edge of the forum


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 10, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> There will be another Gateway hype thread. There's absolutely no way to stop that. This one had simply run it's course.


 

If there is already another one, why not just put it back into the gw topic instead of eof?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 10, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> If there is already another one, why not just put it back into the gw topic instead of eof?



You guys, always looking to make crap sandwiches.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 10, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> You guys, always looking to make crap sandwiches.


You mean cockmeat sandwiches.


----------



## BETA215 (Mar 10, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> You guys, always looking to make crap sandwiches.


You mean make me eat your own dump?!


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 10, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> You guys, always looking to make crap sandwiches.


 

why sandwich? its not a sandwich... i dont like sandwiches.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't understand why people says the thread is dead XD
It's the same fuckin' bullshit thread, it belongs here anyway.

Unless of course most of us only care about post count (I don't really care about that to be honnest).


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I don't understand why people says the thread is dead XD
> It's the same fuckin' bullshit thread, it belongs here anyway.
> 
> Unless of course most of us only care about post count (I don't really care about that to be honnest).
> ...


I'm just happy I can post again. It's so nice....


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 11, 2015)

kheldar said:


> Fair enough. Rules are rules.


 

HOly shit...YOU JUST NOW NOTICED THE RULES?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> I'm just happy I can post again. It's so nice....




I heard that somewhere...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I heard that somewhere...


 
me2


----------



## changxl (Mar 11, 2015)

dead or alive


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Datalogger (Mar 11, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Heh, this thread will still become massive despite being at the edge of the forum


 
More like....







And let's not have any of that...





or any...


----------



## iViperz (Mar 11, 2015)

So many lonks :v


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 11, 2015)

This thread is not dead.com

Maybe once something happens we can get it moved


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 11, 2015)

pi day....just around the corner.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 11, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> This thread is not dead.com
> 
> Maybe once something happens we can get it moved



Not gonna happen. A new thread may be made, but this one is in it's final resting place.


----------



## kheldar (Mar 11, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> HOly shit...YOU JUST NOW NOTICED THE RULES?


 
Don't get me started.


----------



## Margen67 (Mar 11, 2015)

Govanify just posted this https://twitter.com/GovanifY/status/575715116613763074


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 11, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Govanify just posted this https://twitter.com/GovanifY/status/575715116613763074


Interesting


----------



## weatMod (Mar 11, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Interesting


 
so what is it?

a new cfw based on decrypted GW launcher?


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 11, 2015)

weatMod said:


> so what is it?
> 
> a new cfw based on decrypted GW launcher?


I have no idea


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 11, 2015)

May rest in peace "dead thread."


----------



## weatMod (Mar 11, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I have no idea


 
he says it's missing some stuff but that is has some shit

i wonder , we can already run a good amount on CFW ,the only thing that will be really beneficial will be if it can run roms with higher FW requirements
that is the only real improvement there could be, not sure what it could be missing

but i hope that it is CFW capable of running installed roms that require latest FW
maybe if it makes GW nearly obsolete for old 3ds it might light a fire under their ass and force them to release a statement at least about N3DS support

it worked last time, though their release was based more on his leak of devmen than it was on his CFW leak i think

"like interesting stuff"

ooh i can't wait to find out what "interesting stuff" is


----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Miles54321 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is not dead.com
> ...


Maybe we can move it back... after deleting everything but the first page.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't get this thread.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Mar 11, 2015)

Still complete silence from gatewait!! It is getting better and better!!!!


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 11, 2015)

jimskeet2002 said:


> Still complete silence from gatewait!! It is getting better and better!!!!


If that Giovanify Tweet turns out to be a real leak of Gateway software, you can bet they will post something


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 11, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> If that Giovanify Tweet turns out to be a real leak of Gateway software, you can bet they will post something


 
Then the hype is back because of that.


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 11, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Then the hype is back because of that.


In a dead thread? Unlikely


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't think this will turn out to be anything...


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I heard that somewhere...


 
spongebob? i think. my younger cousin wont stop watching that show, the sponge is so annoying, but i like the starfish, the rest i dont get, how is it funny?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> spongebob? i think. my younger cousin wont stop watching that show, the sponge is so annoying, but i like the starfish, the rest i dont get, how is it funny?


 
A lot of the humor is aimed more towards adults, even though it's a kids show, so it depends on how old you are/what kind of humor you have for how funny you'll find it

But yeah, a lot of the humor is REALLY childish


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 11, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> A lot of the humor is aimed more towards adults, even though it's a kids show





TotalInsanity4 said:


> But yeah, a lot of the humor is REALLY childish


A clear contradiction!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> A clear contradiction!


 
It's the truth lol it's childish humor that children don't get


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 11, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It's the truth lol it's childish humor that children don't get


To be honest, I've only watched the Greek dubs that my local TV channels aired


----------



## comp1demon (Mar 11, 2015)

it's here??
N3DS SUPPORT!?
http://www.gateway-3ds.com/


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 11, 2015)

Out out out yo


----------



## Kuin (Mar 11, 2015)

It's here dudes!!!!!!!!


----------



## comp1demon (Mar 11, 2015)

It's here but I need to go buy a Game to make it work...LOL

OFF TO GAMESTOP I GO!


----------



## Kuin (Mar 11, 2015)

WTF they said you won't need anything else but you need zelda... Seriously... WTF.


----------



## 2skies (Mar 11, 2015)

lol @  having to buy a game/save dongle to make it work and doing complicated save game loads JUST to boot into Gateway mode.  F that, I'll keep my offline exploit that requires four simple screen taps.


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 11, 2015)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 11, 2015)

LOL i bet ya the leak made them go ape shit


----------



## Kuin (Mar 11, 2015)

Well... We'll be buying a Zelda OoT tomorrow... :/


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 11, 2015)

you bet your ass ebay will be hogging those zelda copies, especially considering it's a game out of print


----------



## Kuin (Mar 11, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> you bet your ass ebay will be hogging those zelda copies, especially considering it's a game out of print


I'm pretty sure of lot of shop who sell used games around my home have it. I'll probably have to pay it 30€, but it's still ok. I'll go buy it directly tomorrow morning, before the prices goes crazy.


----------



## weatMod (Mar 11, 2015)

comp1demon said:


> It's here but I need to go buy a Game to make it work...LOL
> 
> OFF TO GAMESTOP I GO!


 
lucky bastard i already have a OOT cart and  CN cart but it is US and my  N3ds is AU region


----------



## Kuin (Mar 11, 2015)

It also deeply sucks for people who don't have an O3DS/XL (luckily I have my XL). :/


----------



## schumi_girl (Mar 11, 2015)

Kuin said:


> It also deeply sucks for people who don't have an O3DS/XL (luckily I have my XL). :/


 

Yep, I only have these items:

NN3DS, Gateway.

That's it.


----------



## comp1demon (Mar 11, 2015)

weatMod said:


> lucky bastard i already have a OOT cart and CN cart but it is US and my N3ds is AU region



Well I bought a Jap N3ds thinking this exploit would work months ago on the N3ds since they showed that video. 

I got tired of waiting.  I intentionally broke my New Jap 3ds and bought a US one then swapped it out.


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 11, 2015)

You don't need an old 3DS, save dongle works just fine


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 11, 2015)

shit did not see that coming


----------



## weatMod (Mar 11, 2015)

comp1demon said:


> Well I bought a Jap N3ds thinking this exploit would work months ago on the N3ds since they showed that video.
> 
> I got tired of waiting. I intentionally broke my New Jap 3ds and bought a US one then swapped it out.


 
me too only i bough a blue AU one,
 and i am really partial to the blue metalic so i think iw ill  just buy a AU region OOT or CN cart and wait
for CN support
so i assume EU region s same as AU so any EU region will do


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 11, 2015)

Where are the people screaming that my moving this to the EoF prompted Gateway to release their expensive update?
C'mon, where are they?
You guys were giving me shit that not having a Gateway thread meant they didn't have pressure to deliver. 
The line for apologies may begin here.


----------



## iViperz (Mar 11, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Where are the people screaming that my moving this to the EoF prompted Gateway to release their expensive update?
> C'mon, where are they?
> You guys were giving me shit that not having a Gateway thread meant they didn't have pressure to deliver.
> The line for apologies may begin here.


I never gave you shit, I was here for my entertainment.
But still, I'm sorry


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 11, 2015)

Most people didn't, but I've gotta mess with that one guy.


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 11, 2015)

The update is OUt wooohooo!!!!! I'm gonna order a gateway, whats the best place to get one if you come from UK?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> The update is OUt wooohooo!!!!! I'm gonna order a gateway, whats the best place to get one if you come from UK?


 
One of the verified re-sellers on the GateWay website


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (Mar 11, 2015)

The update is finally out? Cool. 

And requires an O3DS and a retail card for a certain game. Not cool.


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 11, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> One of the verified re-sellers on the GateWay website


 

No one here seems all that excited lets have a party:


Gateway is out EVERYONE WHO FOUGHT IT WUDN'T COME OUT CAN.... go rejoice


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 11, 2015)

NEW 3DS EXPLOIT RELEASE PARTY:



nINTENDO ain't got shit on us!!!!!!!!! OWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## ryanjf97 (Mar 11, 2015)

hell yeah finally


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 11, 2015)

Go to here for more info: https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3-1-ultra-has-arrived-eur-usa-jpn.383537/page-23

 on the update, will require a dongle/gateway 3ds standard already hacked + Zelda oot or even cubic ninja in future, doesnt seem too bad


----------



## ryanjf97 (Mar 11, 2015)

luckily I have everything that you need


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 12, 2015)

The more I learn about this, the less reason I see to get excited.


----------



## logg (Mar 12, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> The more I learn about this, the less reason I see to get excited.


Pretty much. Only works if you have a particular version of OOT3D, a game out of print and considered a collector's item. In some areas, buying Sky3DS to load Gateway would be less expensive and more predictable.

For me, the best part about this update is that it gives us a pulse on Gateway (not that anyone was seriously doubting their ability to pull through).


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2015)

Lol. Not sure I should be happy right now...

I own OOT, but it is eshop version  ...  


I bet cubic ninja will work in a soon(tm) future


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 12, 2015)

logg said:


> (not that anyone was seriously doubting their ability to pull through).




You want the honest truth? 
I was.


----------



## logg (Mar 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Lol. Not sure I should be happy right now...
> 
> I own OOT, but it is eshop version  ...
> 
> ...


I just bought cubic ninja in anticipation of this. :​P I was holding off, hoping that a 3dsx loader would be released for Gateway, or that the 3dsx would be replaced by the superior support for homebrew on gateway (arm9 access). Now with KARL3DS, and the promise of GateWay being launched via Cubic Ninja "soon", it makes sense for me.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Mar 12, 2015)

can anyone help me out with something? I've got a New 3DS, which I transferred everything to, and now I want to transfer everything from that New 3DS to my New 3DS XL. Any help?


----------



## logg (Mar 12, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> You want the honest truth?
> I was.


Yeah, to be honest, I had a little bit of doubt in me too. Right now, I've set a date of one month from now (April 11th), before I give in and buy Sky3DS to load Gateway. With the other benefit of it being a pretty full fledged flash cart, (an extra plug-n-play flash cart for my friends who aren't willing to learn about emuNAND and hold off on updating their 3DS for gateway), there's not any reason to pay the collector's price ($76 on amazon right now, pretty much the same as Sky3DS) to launch gateway.


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 12, 2015)

Urgh, now I gotta go buy a copy of Ocarina of Time.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Urgh, now I gotta go buy a copy of Ocarina of Time.


 
or use your QQ3DS


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> or use your QQ3DS


Can't. Unless someone can convert GW saves to GW, can't do so.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2015)

Then you gonna have your flashcard in your QQ (AssAss, got the joke?)


----------



## logg (Mar 12, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Can't. Unless someone can convert GW saves to GW, can't do so.


Some guy over in the release thread claimed that he has converted saves before, and is working on it.


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 12, 2015)

Welp, gonna see if I can find a copy of OoT JPN. Wish me luck.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2015)

You will, but at totaly insane time 4 price


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You will, but at totaly insane time 4 price


 
Nice joke, 10/10 would hear again


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Nice joke, 10/10 would hear again


 
Not already, It gave me diarrhea, again


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Not already, It gave me diarrhea, again


 
Awh, does your tummy have the rumblies?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Awh, does your tummy have the rumblies?


 
I thinked about insanity and my intestines went insane


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I thinked about insanity and my intestines went insane


 
I'm sorry  that's Vins-not cool


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm sorry  that's _*Vins-not cool*_


----------



## garyopa (Mar 12, 2015)

Thread should be renamed the official gatewait for cubic ninja update hype train

Time for new guesses when that is going to happen

My guess pi day plus one week! March 21st


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 12, 2015)

My guess is 3 hours after my OoT3D cart arrives


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 12, 2015)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-use-the-oot-exploit-with-your-sky3ds.383581/
Ypa!
We have hope my friends! 
To QQ we go!
Come'on..... QQ3DS plz come on nxt mon...!


----------



## bowser (Mar 12, 2015)

AnkitC said:


> That's what's keeping me from getting a Sky since the 12th of December.


I just found one in my local game store! Picked it up after seeing Gateway's lame update.


----------



## lolboy (Mar 12, 2015)

This is what they call "Getting F*ed in the A".

Gateway:


> but we now realise that we should just have released what we have and improve it iteratively!



Gateway is (almost) useless on N3DS  Going to order Sky3DS and keep my old 3DS for gateway.
This exploit makes the button switch of Sky3DS look so faster


----------



## bowser (Mar 12, 2015)

lolboy said:


> This is what they call "Getting F*ed in the A".
> 
> Gateway:
> 
> ...


I've jumped ship too today. I'll come back to Gateway though when they come out with a real kick ass update.


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 12, 2015)

Come on guys! We need to reach 700 pages before we forget about this thread!


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 12, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Come on guys! We need to reach 700 pages before we forget about this thread!


 

Yup yup, just deciding whether to get a Sky3ds or Gateway card now that I have Zelda oot 3ds and microsd/sd card reader


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 12, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> Yup yup, just deciding whether to get a Sky3ds or Gateway card now that I have Zelda oot 3ds and microsd/sd card reader


well, i think the choice is clear


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 12, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Come on guys! We need to reach 700 pages before we forget about this thread!


yeah 700 pages is a nice round number..........brrraiiiiinnnnnssss


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 12, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Come on guys! We need to reach 700 pages before we forget about this thread!



I'm totally closing it on page 698


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 12, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I'm totally closing it on page 698


What a troll XD


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 12, 2015)

mad spam rush at 697 it is then


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 12, 2015)

Not _trolling_. I'm making a _prediction_. And an accurate one, at that. 
So it's completely in the original spirit of the thread.


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 12, 2015)

keep it up guys!!!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 12, 2015)

im leavin bye!


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 12, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> im leavin bye!


bye bye


----------



## Hashtastrophe (Mar 12, 2015)

something something gateway

/relevant post


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 12, 2015)

2post


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 12, 2015)

i heard gateway released is it true ?


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 12, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> i heard gateway released is it true ?


indeed! they now support new 3ds


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 12, 2015)

lol who are we kidding we are already in the EOF you are banned because blah blah poo


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 12, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I'm totally closing it on page 698


 
Why not 699? That would be so much more troll-ish


----------



## changxl (Mar 13, 2015)

they now support new 3ds


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 13, 2015)

changxl said:


> they now support new 3ds


 
This is true


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)

This message is false.


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This message is false.


Your Message is true.

So which is a lie.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Your Message is true.
> 
> So which is a lie.


 
What a paradoxe we are facing!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What a paradoxe we are facing!


 
your mom is your father, but your father is your mom.

Wait, but that makes my mom my father, wh'os my mom... who's my father... who is my mom.... WHAT IS HAPPENING!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> your mom is your father, but your father is your mom.
> 
> Wait, but that makes my mom my father, wh'os my mom... who's my father... who is my mom.... WHAT IS HAPPENING!


 
That's my boy!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 14, 2015)

this thread is moving much slower than it used too.... Where is everyone? are you all playing LoZ: MM on your gateway booted by LoZ: OoT ?

I've also noticed, that people are doing a Flashcart-ception sort of thing. People are using their sky to boot their gateway!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> this thread is moving much slower than it used too.... Where is everyone? are you all playing LoZ: MM on your gateway booted by LoZ: OoT ?


 
they quit after release, also because they only care about post count.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> they quit after release, also because they only care about post count.


 
yah meh too, but i have to wait till tomorrow till i can install the exploit. Speaking of which, did andriiod 5.0 (i just updated) remove the wierd SD card restriction thing where you cant write to SD cards anymore? (that was added in like android 4.2 or something)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 14, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> yah meh too, but i have to wait till tomorrow till i can install the exploit. Speaking of which, did andriiod 5.0 (i just updated) remove the wierd SD card restriction thing where you cant write to SD cards anymore? (that was added in like android 4.2 or something)


 
I dunno, but if it doesn't, you could do what I do; hook it up to a computer and move the file there, then move the file from the computer to the SD card


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 14, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I dunno, but if it doesn't, you could do what I do; hook it up to a computer and move the file there, then move the file from the computer to the SD card


 
oh, i didnt think of that, thanks!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 14, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> oh, i didnt think of that, thanks!


 
No problem


----------



## Miles54321 (Mar 15, 2015)

Zombie thread OP


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned! for necrobump~~ oh wait, wrong thread.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Banned! for necrobump~~ oh wait, wrong thread.


 
Any bump in this thread is a necro bump


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 15, 2015)

This thread gives me goose bumps


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This thread gives me goose bumps


 
Fun fact: Those are called "goose pimples" in some parts of the world


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 15, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Fun fact: Those are called "goose pimples" in some parts of the world


 
With Rash and Zitz.

Got the joke?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> With Rash and Zitz.
> 
> Got the joke?


 
I do not *hides face in shame*


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 15, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I do not *hides face in shame*


 
It's Batlestoads characters names


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> It's Batlestoads characters names


 
*Sees title of game I've never played*
Ohhhhh I see
*Doesn't see*


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 15, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> *Sees title of game I've never played*
> Ohhhhh I see
> *Doesn't see*


 
Oh what a waste of time ~

*tries to explain, not dice*


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Oh what a waste of time ~
> 
> *tries to explain, not dice*


 
Yeaaaah XD


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 15, 2015)

Is Vulpix still watching the thread?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 15, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> Is Vulpix still watching the thread?


 
no, but I do.


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> no, but I do.


 

But we have to get the thread to page 700


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 15, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> But we have to get the thread to page 700


 
Sure, let's do it

2Hack Madao64 TotalInsanity4


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Sure, let's do it
> 
> 2Hack Madao64 TotalInsanity4


Roger that sarge. Wilco.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 15, 2015)

good


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 15, 2015)

Why won't you die.


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 15, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Why won't you die.


Becuz.....er......we're in a _*zombie*_ thread? Not sure.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Sure, let's do it
> 
> 2Hack Madao64 TotalInsanity4


 
TotalInsanity4, reporting for duty, SIR


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 15, 2015)

Please spam this piece of garbage.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Please spam this piece of garbage.


 


Spoiler: Like this?


----------



## Costello (Dec 26, 2018)

I am declaring this thread... OPEN


----------



## zoogie (Dec 26, 2018)

Please Gateway Team, support the New Switch with Ultra SXOS CFW, I beg of you.
When it comes out next year, of course. Or SOONer.


----------



## piratesephiroth (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 26, 2018)

Costello said:


> I am declaring this thread... OPEN


And a merry Christmas to you too


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 26, 2018)

Costello said:


> I am declaring this thread... OPEN


Jesus Christ, that's a blast to the past.
2 pages in and I'm already ashamed of my old posts


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Dec 26, 2018)

Why are we still here? Just to suffer?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 26, 2018)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Why are we still here? Just to suffer?


Every night, I can feel my leg… and my arm… even my fingers. The body I’ve lost… the comrades I’ve lost… won’t stop hurting… It’s like they’re all still there. You feel it, too, don’t you?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 26, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Every night, I can feel my leg… and my arm… even my fingers. The body I’ve lost… the comrades I’ve lost… won’t stop hurting… It’s like they’re all still there. You feel it, too, don’t you?


"I was born with glass bones and paper skin. Every morning my arms and legs break, and every night I cry until my heart attacks put me to sleep"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> Jesus Christ, that's a blast to the past.
> 2 pages in and I'm already ashamed of my old posts


And also, no kidding. I'm getting a taste of somewhat cringy mid-high school me getting delivered straight to me right now


----------



## andzalot55 (Dec 26, 2018)

I guess I'm glad I'm still following this thread...?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 26, 2018)

Yes! Gateway Soon™


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 26, 2018)

I've never made a cringe comment in my life. Scouts honor, swear on it. 

What a shame yall are going through it right now


----------



## Chary (Dec 26, 2018)

Was this a visit from the Ghost of Cringe-mas past?


----------



## brickmii82 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 26, 2018)

...I'm just thinking what level OP would become for 1M+ views.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Dec 31, 2018)

oh no. costello why


----------



## vincentx77 (Dec 31, 2018)

I still believe.  New firmware incoming. Soon™.
Viva la Gatewait!!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2018)

Here, i begin page 696

(Reverse the 9 )


----------



## supergamer368 (Jan 1, 2019)

i wanna be here when this thread comes back again in a few years!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 1, 2019)

supergamer368 said:


> i wanna be here when this thread comes back again in a few years!!


Well, its been brought back last year


----------



## ryanjf97 (Mar 14, 2019)

hello


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 14, 2019)

My what a necrobump this is.
But still, these were good times indeed.
All hail the might Gatewait!


----------



## vincentx77 (Mar 15, 2019)

You just made me check the Gateway 3DS site. Ya know, just in case...


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 15, 2019)

I summon Rick Grimes and Daryl Dixon


----------



## vincentx77 (Mar 15, 2019)

Caaaaaarrrrrrrrrlllllllllll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 15, 2019)

vincentx77 said:


> Caaaaaarrrrrrrrrlllllllllll!!!!!!!!!


Coral*


----------



## vincentx77 (Mar 15, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Coral*


Just as extinct.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Mar 15, 2019)

"Thank you for your patience, more to come very soon"

*>*Posted on February 13, 2017


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 15, 2019)

ryanjf97 said:


> "Thank you for your patience, more to come very soon"
> 
> *>*Posted on February 13, 2017


RIP Gateway.
It was a great ride.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 15, 2019)

ready to ride the hype train choooooo chooooooooooo  rip gaywait


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 15, 2019)

2Hack said:


> ready to ride the hype train choooooo chooooooooooo  rip gaywait


Sup dude 
Hope aboard!
There's a new hype train called SX OS, same chinese dudes xD


----------



## ryanjf97 (Mar 16, 2019)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Sup dude
> Hope aboard!
> There's a new hype train called SX OS, same chinese dudes xD



SX 3.0 7.X SUPPORT SOON :tm:

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

HA! I just emailed support for a laugh asking about 11.x emunand and immediately received "550 authentication required"


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 16, 2019)

lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 16, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 17, 2019)

oh, this is still somewhat active after this long?

well, any chance gateway will make it's way to the switch? hehe


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 17, 2019)

andzalot55 said:


> oh, this is still somewhat active after this long?
> 
> well, any chance gateway will make it's way to the switch? hehe


It already has, it's called SX OS


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 29, 2019)

yeah but sxos came out relatively reasonably fast tbf


----------



## supergamer368 (Nov 18, 2019)

why didn't someone bump this on halloween


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 18, 2019)

supergamer368 said:


> why didn't someone bump this on halloween


Bruh


----------



## vincentx77 (Nov 18, 2019)

This thread is like herpes. Just when you forget about, it pops up again.


----------



## CORE (Nov 18, 2019)

Yes just when u think u fapped enough it straight back up. 

By The Way *Congratulations*


----------



## James_ (Nov 18, 2019)

holy shit how did this thread get 697 pages


----------



## vincentx77 (Nov 18, 2019)

Holy crap. I just noticed the Gateway website is gone. Guess we're not getting an 11.10 update after all.


----------



## James_ (Nov 18, 2019)

*
Gone, reduced to atoms.*
                      - Thanos, 2018 2019​


----------



## ryanjf97 (Apr 8, 2020)

anyone feel like buying the gateway site?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 8, 2020)

ryanjf97 said:


> anyone feel like buying the gateway site?


Nah, it's dead and should remain that way.

Would have been a nice April fools though.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Apr 8, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Nah, it's dead and should remain that way.
> 
> Would have been a nice April fools though.



Truth!

Congrats on the new role btw. all those days spent in the Gateway forums finally paid off!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 8, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Nah, it's dead and should remain that way.
> 
> Would have been a nice April fools though.


should really redirect to the zombie thread


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 8, 2020)

ryanjf97 said:


> Truth!
> 
> Congrats on the new role btw. all those days spent in the Gateway forums finally paid off!


Yeah feels weird lol
I was a part of the problem back in the day hahaha


----------



## James_ (Apr 8, 2020)

I wonder why this thread is called the zombie thread


----------



## Xenophy (May 7, 2020)

James_ said:


> I wonder why this thread is called the zombie thread



Here I am, announcing my resurrection from the abyss and reinstated as the head of the GW Hype Train. 
Using this bs thread as a platform, I hereby declare my unanimous rule above this whole section by my unquestionable hype might! 

Let the wars begin and bring forth chaos and destruction upon our enemies! 

MEMBERS OF THE HYPE TRAIN, I CALL YOU: ARISE FROM THE ASHES TO BRING BACK OUR GLORY AND FORCE OUR WAY TO THE TOP!

ALL HAIL THE HYPE TRAIN


----------



## ShadowOne333 (May 7, 2020)

Xenophy said:


> Here I am, announcing my resurrection from the abyss and reinstated as the head of the GW Hype Train.
> Using this bs thread as a platform, I hereby declare my unanimous rule above this whole section by my unquestionable hype might!
> 
> Let the wars begin and bring forth chaos and destruction upon our enemies!
> ...


MORIR ES VIVIR, MORIR ES VIVIR


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2020)

God damnit this thread refuses to die.
It's like herpes. As soon as you think it's gone here goes it again a random day.


----------



## Xenophy (May 8, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> God damnit this thread refuses to die.
> It's like herpes. As soon as you think it's gone here goes it again a random day.



Vins there is absolutely no reason to let this one die right?  

The hype train is an everlasting non stopping one way train - 

TO THE UNIVERSE!


----------

